# Introduce Yourself



## Arachnoboards

Hey All,

Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.

Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.

This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.

Hope you enjoy your stay 

The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 25 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Helpful 2 | Award 1


----------



## jtablerd

*long time listener first time caller*

wow, i guess i'll pop this thread open, my names john...umm..long time listener first time caller 22 live outside baltimore..shh dont tell the mods that im talkin about this here, but i dont know what else to say except that i love my telecaster...i have a rosie and a wild caught brown recluse.....

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Varden

*Newbie Introduction*

Hi, all.  I am not only new to this board, I am new to tarantulas.  I am just looking into owning my first one and am still in the mode of gathering information on the proper care and feeding of.  I know I eventually want a Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (Singapore Blue), but since the literature suggests this is not a first-timer's spider and intend to work my way up to having one.   So far, I have the housing and supplies for an arboreal tarantula, and I've been looking at the Avicularia metallica (Metallic Pinktoe) or the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated, but I think if I poke around this site long enough, I'll probably pick up some great tarantula-care tips to help me make my choice.

Thanks

Maren

Reactions: Like 18 | Agree 1


----------



## ally b

*hi there*

well hi every  one,

 iam alisa (but prefer ally) iam 23yrs ,
i live in england in a county called northumberland,

 i used to keep 4 b.smithis bout 4 years ago my last one died so i had a break for bout 4 /5 years .
 so iam back with force i now have 7 Ts all with pet names(i like to think of them as family)
 i will list them some other time.

oh wot the heck:  
in order of wot i got frist

b.smithi-spling,(female i hope)
c.huhini-adult?,(female)
unknown-spling,(90%sure its male)
c.cyaneopubescens-juv,(not sure sex yet)
salmon pink(not sure on latin name)-juv,(female)
golden starburst-*2 spling(not sure yet)

so thats me guys.
i speak my mind(which some times gets me in to trouble ;P )

but thats me.

look forward to being part of the commutiy.

   ally b.

P.S.  i canrt spell to save my life.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Beeker

hey whats up guys? i'm new to this board and have been reading lots of great information. I'm 20 and live in Ohio  lol well i guess it isn't that bad. I got my frist 2 T's a week ago. 

A Green Bottle Blue 1" and 

Cobalt Blue 0.5" 
( i know the cobalt has are know for bad attitudes but i just plan on looking at them in their glory  )

This has been a helpful site and i plan to come here with any further questions that i may have about my new aquaintances.


peace
kyle

Reactions: Like 4 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## stubby8th

*Howdy Y'all!*

My name is Tom. I've kept T's now since about '93. I live just East of Dallas in the small but sprawling town of Rockwall. I'm married, 37 yrs old and together my 5yr old, Garrett, we have a collection of 'happy' tarantulas (if you know what I mean). We like to sit down and handle ours.
I love my arachno-challenged wife, collecting antiques, politics and doing 'guy' stuff with my son and yes, I am an arachno-haulic!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Lopez

My name is Leon, I am from South Wales, United Kingdom. I am 25 years old.

I work for TUi, I drive a Ford Mondeo, I have a girlfriend called Kate who is also a member of these forums (Lostkat)

My main interests are the Ornithoctoninae and the Selenocosmiinae. I keep a handful of South American species and some Araneamorphs but these make up about 3% of my collection which is comprised of spiders from Asia.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sheri

Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.


Just a friendly reminder from the friendly neighborhood mod. 

From Winnipeg, Canada. 28 yrs old. 2 young boys, lots of spiders. 
Post_ once in a while _ in The Watering Hole. 

Welcome all! Feel free to ask any questions via PM. I will help if I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ishkabibble

My name is Ish. I live in Northern Indiana, just this side of Hell. I'm three days older than dirt. I have T's, Snakes, Amphibs, and rats... and some kids, however they resemble the postman for some reason. And I'm currently collecting OW's primarily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## druid8783

My name is Stacey, I'm 21.  I had tarantulas but had to sell them because my mom was so afraid of them and I moved.   :8o   

I'm currently taking a vet assistant course and I work at my parents campground in good ol' "Gaylerd" Michigan.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shogun804

hello all, my name is david i turned 22 recently i reside in the wonderfull place of chesterfield VA.  I am currently a college student studying psychology and soon to transfer to medical school to become a psychiatrist  .  i have been keeping T's about a year im really into Old world arboreal T's. aside from this wonderfull hobby i am also big into golf.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Windchaser

Hi, my name is Mark.     Crowd answers "Hi Mark"

I am addicted to tarantulas. It has been a few weeks since I last purchased a tarantula. However, I keep thinking about them. It is a daily struggle.

Seriously though, I have been keeping T's for many years now. I am 40, the father of three great kids, divorced and an avid sailor. I have been racing sailboats on Lake Michigan for over 20 years. One of the things I enjoy about keeping tarantulas is studying and learning about them. It is a great diversion from the mundane aspects of everyday life.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheDarkFinder

You may have already noticed the split personality aready. Thedarkfinder is really two people dan and diana. This is dan. We are introchangable so do not worry. I'm 28 and have own tarantulas from the age of 8. My wife has owned them for 16. Di and me have been married for 8 years, dating for 9, and friends for 12. I will be getting my phd in chemistry and botany. My wife will have her phd in computer science in two years (information and security).
Dan

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Award 1


----------



## Fred

Hello all. My name is Fred, I'm 14(I know I youngin') I live in Penticton, BC, Canada. I've been in the hobby now for 1 1/2 years I have 7 Tarantulas. During summers I work at the Penticton Lakeside on the Beach. I like jumping on my trampoline and dirtbiking.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## PikaBre33

*Hello everyone!*

hi there,
   I'm Bre and i own a curley haired tarantula.  He's my best little buddy.  The reason i signed up on this website was to get some help with him.  He molted last night and he appears to have broken his leg in the prosess.  So i just came to see if anyone can help us.  I would be heart broken if he didnt make it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 4


----------



## VoodooFuneral

Hi, I'm Brenna, and I enjoy poking dead things with a stick, pointing out ugly babies, and being the best little neighbor from hell that I can be.
 Joking (or not) aside...I turn 30 on Monday.    I live in the "South" (not on purpose)    with my recent husband, long-time friend, with our menagerie of creatures including cats, dogs, Siamese Fighting Fish (NOT for fighting),   a snake, and 5 Tarantulas so far. 
 I sell stuff on eBay sometimes and love to write, read (yup, I can do both), and paint for fun. Landscaping, gardening, & planting trees is much fun too. I'm a Gemini with Scorpio rising...which I think translates into "manic depressive with A.D.D."   :wall:    
 My hobbies include the "move the letters around, and change the phrase on that sign to something funnier" game. That's it for now- always wash behind your ears, and don't forget to recycle.  Take care!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Sad 1


----------



## misfitsfiend

I'm Bruno, 20 YO, I've spent a little more than half my life here in the U.S. and little less than half in Brazil. I was born in Brazil, and I love it there, I love going back. I have yet to master both english and portuguese so excuse any misspellings or gramatical errors(thats what happens when you move back and forth all the time). 
 I play music, and collect inverts and reptiles. Aside from my fiance and long time girlfriend those are my biggest passions. I love older rock music and heavy metal, and I'm pretty open minded when it comes to music. I have an obssesion with horror movies and just the evil, dark, horror type of theme. I enjoi movies, and a good show at a good venue. And i think thats more than anyone of you really needed to know...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spider-man 2

My name is Dwayne......that's all you want to know, trust me.

MAYBE I'll elaborate later......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gem

Hello All, 
Not taken time to introduce myself yet, names Gem and i'm new tarantulas but am looking forwards to learning lots from all you lovely people, i have a mexican red rump called Hillary and plan on building my collection in the very near future with a little help from you   
Thats me, feel free to send me any messages
Gem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MysticKigh

PikaBre33 said:
			
		

> hi there,
> I'm Bre and i own a curley haired tarantula.  He's my best little buddy.  The reason i signed up on this website was to get some help with him.  He molted last night and he appears to have broken his leg in the prosess.  So i just came to see if anyone can help us.  I would be heart broken if he didnt make it.


 Hey Bre... if you peep around thru the questions and discussions, you'll find a lot of info about difficult moults... and also a lot of folks who have had similar experiences. If your little one isn't bleeding/leaking chances are he'll be just fine. The 2nd T I ever got (he's an ancient G rosea) came to me with his first leg completely gone... he regenerated it and has been wonderful ever since

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rabid Flea

My name is Jeff, (everyone calls me JeKo).  I live in Tarzana, CA which is part of Los Angeles.  I moved here a year ago with my boyfriend of soon to be 5 years.  We decided to come to california because he is deaf and I wanted to come out here to attend California State University Northridge to get my degree in sign language interpreting.  In the middle of all that, I got into scorpions and Ts really quick.
Oh I forgot to say im 26, born in North Carolina, grew up in Florida, now I live in Los Angeles, go figure.  Anyway, just thought I would post a lil about me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## becca81

My name is Becca.  I'm a 24 year old math and science teacher from Georgia, USA.  I'm married and have two children, Joshua (almost 5) and Brooklyn (almost 2).

I've lived in the South all my life and am anxiously awaiting the day when I'll be able to head north.


----------



## ManiacCts

*Wassup*

Hey peeps whats going on. My name is Chase. I live in Missouri. It is my First time here. I have a coasta rican zebra Tarantula, she is about 2' long. She has made me very interested in tarantula's, I have been looking in to breeding and selling them but have had some trouble finding information on selling them. That is why I am here.


----------



## Tony

Neat thread....
Tony (obviously) and I have over 150 T's...I really dont know the official #, nor am I inclined to find out...Been Keeping T's (in this phase) for 7+ years or so...Worlds different than the mid 80's phase or even the early 90's phasei...Man the hobby  has truly come out of the stone ages since the early 90's ...
Tony
(married, one kid)


----------



## lta3398

Hello, all. My name is Deni. I am 30 years old, and I live in West Palm Beach, FL, with my husband, 2 kids, and literally a HOUSEFUL of pets. I am the general manager for a metal refinishing plant. I enjoy reading and football in addition to collecting my pets. I keep everything from my beloved T's to gerbils, and that leaves ALOT in between!


----------



## chazz

Hello there!!

My name is Rudi. I´m from Denmark(europe)
I´m 26 years old.
This is my list of animals. 

0.0.31 Poecilotheria ornata
0,1,0 Poecilotheria regalis
1.2.1 Poecilotheria formosa
0.0.3 Poecilotheria miranda
1.1.0 Poecilotheria fasciata
1.1.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
1.2.36 Poecilotheria pedernseni
0.1.1 Poecilotheria Striata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria subfusca

2.3.0 Haplopelma schmidti(yellow)

0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp blå
1.1.0 Cyriopagopus schioedtei

0.1.0 Lampropelma violaceopes

1.0.0 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.0.4 Heteroscodra maculata

I do not have so many tarantulas any more because i don´t have the time.

Rudi Skafsgaard


----------



## Schlyne

First off, I'm a chick.  Apparently the name throws everybody off.  I'm 25 and an electrical engineer.  I have around 30 tarantula's at this time (expect the number to go up).  I also have a bunch of snakes (mostly pythons), 1 cat, and  scorpions.  If you want the exact listing go digging in the "what I keep" threads.

I bred crested geckos for a short time, but decided to get out of keeping lizards
I will be breeding ball pythons as soon as my guys grow up


----------



## jtablerd

^^ wow...thats an awesome collection...

im...not a chick..just a rosie and a wild caught brown recluse for not...waitin and wonderin if im headed for one of the larger aborreal T's or a couple of `pedes...well you guys'll see plenty of me in the future askin questions...names john btw 23yrs old..


----------



## nightbreed

Hi 
my names Jamie I'm 30, married with two kids third due any minute, my wife is overdue and contracting as I type, waiting till they get five mins apart then we're gonna call an ambulance, wish us luck 
I have seventeen T's at the mo and getting more next week


----------



## MyNameHere

becca81 said:
			
		

> I've lived in the South all my life and am anxiously awaiting the day when I'll be able to head north.


Or at least to 'blue' state, right?   I know the pain.

Oh, I guess I should do some kind of introduction.  I'm Homero.  

Have a day.


----------



## BlkCat

I am Gena. I am 25. I am a nursing student at USM Coast Campus. I live in Gulfport MS. I have a b/f and a 9 year old daughter. 
I originally came to arachnoboards because my A. versi was acting weird. Despite everyone's efforts, he couldnt be saved.   
I became a member in Nov 2004. Its an addictive place.   Since then I have a collection of 16 Ts and I plan to get more. They are just part of the zoo. I have 4 cats, 4 rabbits, a beta, and an Alaskan Malemute. Gotta Love my babies!!


----------



## TimV

*Hi*

Hi, I'm Tim, 45 year old landscape contractor, beekeeper and sideline carnivorous plants guy. I'm in California but spent much of my life in South Africa and want to get set up with tarantula, scorpions etc.. Here's my site

http://webpages.charter.net/tvaughan/

And pics

http://www.pbase.com/beekeeper


----------



## Steven Gielis

Hello,

I am new here! Steven like my already mentions... I am from Belgium, Europe. Student aand to much busy with all kind of animals...

Greetings,

Steven


----------



## galeogirl

Hi, I'm Galeogirl (aka Paige).  I've been keeping inverts for several years.  I love OW ts and have a special interest in African species.

When I'm not being all nerdy about my pets, I'm being nerdy about culinary alchemy and books and my various projects.  Paralegal/entrepreneur/supermommy.


----------



## Bluethunder

*Hello to All!*

I am a newbie to this board...but not to my favorite "critters".  I have always been fasinated by spiders, herps, bugs etc.   I live just outside of Los Angeles, CA.  My current stock is 1 blue tounge skink and my "prize" an adult T. Blondi.  She is a real killer and chows down on mice like they were gumdrops.  I got this beauty from a garbage man for BFI.  Believe it or not, he found it in a dumpster about a year ago.  It had been there at least several weeks...still living in the broken terrarium that was it's home.  It has had 2 molts since then and is about 8 inches.  I paid the garbage man 10 bucks for it. She is very healthy now and impressive.  Look for me to post a pic of it in the near future.


----------



## TacehT

*Hello*

Hi... im emily known as taceht, im 29... im an artist and i have my first goliath pink toe... she is in her molting i had made a post but she isnt looking to good..  I have rasied other spider types but never any T's. I have had a range of poison to none... since i was 3 years old i have found myself just so intrested in spiders...
i was told to come here from someone on my Live Journal and for Angara my pink toe might be to late but for my next ones to come will help me greatly soo anyway i just wanted to say hello !


----------



## bengi68

*hey*

im 30 years old and have 3 little girls. we own 5 tarantulas 2 scorpions a rotti and a siamese cat. we love spiders


----------



## monster taranto

Hi i am audi form puerto rico , since little i loved and admired spiders and also insects. i have kept puerto rican pigmy tarantulas from the farm of my grandfather and and puerto rican birdeating spiders that i have captured there and succesfully kept them for long time. i have even captured back widows even though they are not endemic from here and have bred them and kept them for over a year with success. Right now i am looking for purseweb spiders to breed and folding doors spiders but is difficult to find someone who sefind them for me i will actually offer whatever in exchange for purseweb spiders even tarantulas endemic to puerto rico. I am a recent menber but i would like to share my passion of spiders with others and to hear about other also


----------



## Ravienne

*Hi there!*

Howdy, all!  My name is Josh, and I'm a 20-year old university student.  Sad to say, I don't have any cute little invertebrates right now.  I had a sweet little Chilean Rose in my youth, and I loved her.  My mom said she was the best pet we had ever owned: no barking, no scratching, and about a dollar a month to feed.  In the last year or so, I've rediscovered the hobby through the internet.  I would really like to start a collection soon; problem is, next semester I'm moving into a room in a guy's house (nice house!) and he's not sure yet if he's comfortable with creepie crawlies in the house, no matter how cute they are.

I'm interested in music (it's my major), dancing badly, singing, listening to wierd alt bands, eating cookies, looking at pretty spiders, and Facebooking cute women.  Actually, I just joined this board to meet girls.  Is it working yet?

My ambition is to become a Broadway musical superstar and own an extensive collection of OW tarantulas named after Sesame Street characters.  The crowning jewel would be a Goliath Pinktoe named Mr. Smiley.

Cheers!
-ravienne

EDIT: Just a note: The Rio Grande Gold in the picture on the caresheets here is one of the mose beautiful spiders I've ever seen.  I MUST HAVE ONE!


----------



## MattM

Hey all,

i'm Matt. 22 years, live in the Netherlands.
My main interest is Scorpions, got 14 of them atm. 

Hoping to find some good info over here, and I doubt I will


----------



## 911

*Newbie to the site*

hey all...i suppose i should do as it says and introduce myself.  I'm james i'm 22 from Indiana.  I work full time as a paramedic which i love doing, i'm married to a wonderfull girl who is extremely patient with me and my "babies". i would like to thank everyone for posting such usefull information. thanks


----------



## Orb Weaver

Hi Arachnoboards,

my name is Christian and I am from Germany (a city named Kamen, near Dortmund, if anybody knows). I am 26 years old and I am currently studying computer science. I also used to work as a programmer until I started to study.

I am not married nor do I have offspring, but I do live in a long time relationship (11 years).

I acquired my first 8-legged pal about 8 months ago.

I came across this board while googling for arachnoinfos, since I am a spider freak. My join date was 01-05-2005. I don't post much, but read a lot.


----------



## Russ Thomas

Hi Folks,

I am Russ.I am here because I hate scorpions!.......read,hated scorpions !  I have been reading these pages for a while now and of course have gotten totally immersed in these little critters.I have become totally fascinated by scorpions and cannot wait to get my own,probably the first of many as has been pointed out!  
Probably the first will be a little red claw that I have seen and then will come the 'Emperor'....... :razz: 

Thanks for a great forum and for the great source  of valuable information, thanks guys and gals !

Regards,

    Russ


----------



## T1gers

*My T's*

Hey. I have 4 tarantulas they are Metalica Pinktoe, Redrump, B.Smithy and Pampas Black. I know a fair bit about them all apart from the pampas black i cant find any information on this type. I have been told that it is like a chiliean rose or a Brazilian Black. 

Can anyone help me? any advise on the Pampas black would be great full.


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Hiya folks!

Some on here know me by my real name... that's most people I've sent a pm... At times I can be  a bit silly.

Hm... I'm born the same year Picasso died... erm... If I'm good enough at university might become a language teacher some day... hmmm  :?  I wear glasses which constantly get smeared by my fatty fingers... I wanna cut my long hair soon... and...  :? my bed is 45cm high. If I buy some I can usually drink several liters of milk in one day.. hm. What more?

The arctic circle is only about 200 km away, I speak neither of the two neighbouring countries languages but I understand the one spoken to the west.
I have a cat, snakes, scorpions, common spiders, tarantulas, cockroaches, mites and pillbugs (I love them all dearly and usually in the evening I even go and tuck in all the mites)...

Oh, I almost forgot! The light in the kitchen is on and I have no bathtub!


----------



## PinkNailPolish

*Hello*

Hello.  I'm Jackie.  I live in CA.  I had tarantulas for a few years, but it's been a while now.  I'm currently expecting a spiderling Brachypelma smithi who is due to hatch from the egg sack sometime this summer.  I also want to get a few others, but I haven't decided yet.  Well, it's nice to be here.  I'll be posting quite a bit.


----------



## mebebraz

Welcome to the boards and enjoy.....


----------



## rosehaired1979

Hey Jackie glad to see you joined. You will finds tons of info here heck you may even find the spider you can't think of  Well I will see ya on AOL and the Boards


----------



## VoodooFuneral

Bluethunder said:
			
		

> I am a newbie to this board...but not to my favorite "critters".  I have always been fasinated by spiders, herps, bugs etc.   I live just outside of Los Angeles, CA.  My current stock is 1 blue tounge skink and my "prize" an adult T. Blondi.  She is a real killer and chows down on mice like they were gumdrops.  I got this beauty from a garbage man for BFI.  Believe it or not, he found it in a dumpster about a year ago.  It had been there at least several weeks...still living in the broken terrarium that was it's home.  It has had 2 molts since then and is about 8 inches.  I paid the garbage man 10 bucks for it. She is very healthy now and impressive.  Look for me to post a pic of it in the near future.



Hi Blue Thunder- Thank you and your friend for rescuing this living creature. It restores my faith in people, whom I normally hate in general.    But that's another thread.    Glad she's okay and HUGE.  :clap:


----------



## armand

*Introduction*

Hi guys! I'm new to the T. world and would surely benefit from all your expertise.
I have two t.s-a Brachypelma Vegan and a Chilian Rosehair.  Both are wonderful girls and I love them both.  I live in New Mexico and have never had the opportunity to have any spiders till now.
Both were trades for other animals I had and they are both adults. One question I have that I was not seeing on the beginner questions was this- my redrump started to molt this morning and I wondered how long it normally takes for an adult to complete the molt? She is completely motionless right now.


----------



## Arachnoboards

Hey All,

This thread is ONLY for introductions. Please post questions in the appropriate forum and please post your lists in the appropriate thread.

Thanks and WELCOME to all our new members! 


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Heartfang

*About me!*

Hello everyone!

I am currently seventeen and live in Hollister, California.  I am currently working as a tutor for kids that are having trouble in school.  My interests include tarantula collecting, building computers, and playing video games.  Lots and lots of video games!  Ahem... In the future, I hope to attend a four year college and get a degree in business and accounting.  Then I hope to attend a police academy until I am ready to become what I have wanted to be since I was four years old... a police officer.

Well, I think that's all I have to tell you for now.  If you have any questions, just PM me!


----------



## mbthorman

*Introduction*

I think my profile describes me.  I'm interested in arthropods in general.  My blog is slowly taking shape and I'm learning HTML.  Hope soon to get a photoblog and then a website.  But we still lose electricity several times a day and (lately) water almost all day and the telephone lines are slow, noisy, old with antique switching and relay equipment so time on-line gets difficult.  I'm running out of room for my cockroaches.  Two very large species - the giant Peruvian cockroach (A. tesselata) and an as yet unidentified burrowing roach.  Need to sell some of these guys or they will wind up as feeders for my pet coatimundi, Nelly.  Anyone want some neat giant cockroaches?  Cheap!  But you need to pay shipping costs from Costa Rica.

chi


----------



## SqueakMaan

*And Now Introducing SqueakMaan*

Hi all, I only recently joined the hobby when someone left a spider on my desk at work.  Though I have always been interested in spiders and other arachnids.  I'm 19 years old and about to go into my third year at Radford University, where I am majoring in Biology.  Unfortunatey, spider, among many others, are not allowed to be kept in the dormitories; so it may be a while before I am able to get a T of my own.


----------



## Psoulocybe

I'm a bit new here, though I've lurked for a long long time.  

I used to keep some Ts back in the day, and today am ordering some stuff from swifty.  

I used to keep mostly Poecilotheria species.  

Thanks for the cool site.


----------



## N!Nj4_M!k3

*Howdy Yall*

howdy yall,

My name's Mike I'm 17, and I hail from the Lone Star State of Texas. No, i dont have horses.
i've been interested in all sorts or insects since i was little, but thanks to parents who were afraid of spiders, scorpions, or anything else that looked angry and was a bug, my bug collecting days were few and far between.

I'm new to the forum scene, but not to keeping insects. But as they say, we only know something, when we realize we know nothing.

or something like that.
Here are my babies:
2 Emperor Scorpions
1 Usambara Baboon
1 Goliath Bird Eater
1 Giant African Millipede
3 Female Blackwidows
1 Texas Striped Centipede (made up name, i just found it outside and have no idea what it is.  :} )

and hopefully soon i'll have 2 specimins of the Smeringurus Mesaenis (Dune Scorpion) the true white-light blue Arizona variety (cant wait!)

I'm real excited to be a part of such a large group of people and hope to learn as much as i can help.


----------



## SinisterSpiders

Not new here but I will introduce myself anyways. 
Jessica age 21, Residing in BC Canada.
My collection is here. http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=68&page=4&pp=15
Currently trying to narrow this down to Poecilotheria only.


----------



## jay_zonx

hi all...

im jason. 25 years old. living in malaysia. i currently have

2 zebras, 2 rose hair, 2 redknee, 1 trap door spider, 1 mexican fireleg, 1 thailand black. getting versicolour and t.blondi this month hopefully. hahaha!

glad to know u guys. im sure i can learn alot from u guys. im a newbie!  :?


----------



## kev

*wassup?*

wassup people?

i have just getting into keeping scorpion?a 
 Hairy Desert Scorpion - Hadrurus arizonensis i getting (ANY INFO,EQUIPMENT NEEDED, WELCOME?)

my name is,kevin, i live in south wales,greatbritian,uk?

this site looks a really good one?so lets see what's what?as i  new to scorpions???? :

see you all later people?? ;P


----------



## Asphyxia

Aloha. 

Asphyxia's ma nick, as you all can see. Rl name's Claudia. 
Rather new to this forum and to be honest, not all that active. 

Been here on this very planet since 22 yrs back, and plan to stick around for a bit longer. Alltho I crashed down in Sweden im doin ma best to get that engine runnin so I can be off again. Spent a yr in NL but moved back to Swe to finish ma school. 
Atm im in Spain, gna spend the summer here. Since I'm not that keen on cold weather, I will most likely move down here nexxt summer, depending on how I thrive here - that is. 

Atm, I share dumpster with one cat, one iguana iguana, two rats and one b. smithi. 

Ah well, that was a weei bit bout me, not that I think u care... heh... 

Take care now.
Cheers, 

// Asphyxia


----------



## Herps&Inverts

*All about me!*

Hey everyone! So, I'm a 20 year old female living in Oklahoma. I have been attending college for the past 5 years. I am majoring in Veterinary Medicine with my emphasis in Immunology, Disease and Microbiology. I'm also double majoring in french (call it a hobby, lol). I live with my grandparents who support my love/addiction to animals. May God bless them for their patients...for it is never-ending. As it stands we have:

1.1 Dogs~Boots (Lab/Dal mix) and Karrey (Catahoula Leopard)
0.1 Cat~Mixyi
6.4 Hairless Rats~Winkin, Rex, Noodle, Kanga, Freddy, Ricky, Crystal, Blinkin', Cy, Vyolet 
4.3.1 Crested Geckos~Tyco, Pistachio, Rosco, Skipper, Delilah, Foxy, Ginger, 
Jacque(s)
0.1 Albino Burmese Python~Sierra 
0.1 G. rosea~Octavia
0.1 A. avicularia~Socks

As I write this, I am attempting to snag a job as a Vet Tech at our local office that deals with Exotics. I'm not the cat/dog-office kinda gal, lol. I also run a tutoring business from my house which I have devoted to underprivildged families. In my spare time I breed the critters I have. Right now Sierra is the only burm in my house...but some of my other burms are scattered about. I hope to breed her with a remote Granite 100% het albino this coming season. The cresteds breed non-stop. We've got some great lookin' babies cookin' already!!

I guess that's it...pretty long list, but its hard to sum up my entire life's work in one small paragraph. 


~Sam


----------



## Grimlock

Welcome and enjoy your stay.  I know I have and surely you will too.  Very good people here.

 Sounds like your houehold is filled with fun.


----------



## Gesticulator

*Hey!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This feels a little weird, but here it goes. I'm brand new to this forum, and I know I will be back. I'm a Teacher Of The Deaf in The Big Apple. My first T was an Avic Avicularia, and it was for my (then) 10 year old daughter. She did a school project and wanted to overcome her fear. It's now 3 years later, and the fascination is in full fledge. I think am more into it than she is. Of course my little boy now has his "own" few Ts as well. With today's delivery of 3 more, the grand total will be 11 tarantulas.
My husband will not have anything to do with the spiders, and has no clue how many we have.  
My next dilemna is how to get some sort of shelf system in the house inconspicuously as the table tops in my kid's rooms is getting kinda full! 

Please to meet Y'all!


----------



## ArachnidAngie

*just joined*

Hi. I'm ArachnidAngie. I have a Mexican Red-leg, Roja, for sixteen years. Can someone answer some questions for me?  She molted on May 27 after missing her molt last year and was EXTREMELY weak afterwards. She has since drank water and eaten 2 crickets and seems stronger. I've never seen her act this way and that's why I'm concerned. I really thought she was going to die and I hated to see her suffer but she's better now. This is the third time she skipped a molt in sixteen years. Did she take long to recover because of her age? Does anyone have a guess as to how old she could be? THANKS for helping!


----------



## Meribre

Hi All!
My name is Mario and I live near Frankfurt/Germany. I joined this magnificent forum  :worship: a few days ago to meet T. fans from all over the world. My interests are: tarantulas, reptiles, aquarium and Egyptian history. A few months ago I started with 1 B. emilia which was supposed to be my one and only tarantula  However, up to now I take care of 22 individuals  I'm confident that this community will assist me in providing the best possible conditions for my beloved ones  
I look forward to become an active part of this community.
Cheers,
Mario


----------



## Melmoth

ArachnidAngie said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm ArachnidAngie. I have a Mexican Red-leg, Roja, for sixteen years. Can someone answer some questions for me?  She molted on May 27 after missing her molt last year and was EXTREMELY weak afterwards. She has since drank water and eaten 2 crickets and seems stronger. I've never seen her act this way and that's why I'm concerned. I really thought she was going to die and I hated to see her suffer but she's better now. This is the third time she skipped a molt in sixteen years. Did she take long to recover because of her age? Does anyone have a guess as to how old she could be? THANKS for helping!


            I shuldreally be answering this in the T questions section of the forum,Angie,but if your Red-Leg was adult when you got her,they can live to 30 years or so. Welcome to Arachnoboards  

                                  George


----------



## odinn7

*Hey there*

Just found the board about a week ago and I decided to sign up. I've had a G. rosea since '95 and in February of this year I got a young H. lividum. I am now in the market for a B. smithi (much to the dismay of my wife) and hope to attain one within the month. I think Ts are real cool to look at and study and I've always had a respect for spiders but despite the fact that I like them, I still can't bring myself to pick any up. It's like a love-hate relationship. 
Well, I think I'll go back to lurking...


----------



## Puppet Master

Hi My name is Jayme, I live in So, Oregon, I am new to this site but not new to Tarantulas, I have had one for about 4 years and I just picked up a new one,


----------



## Nia

*Hey there*

Hi, I am Nia... aka Robin for those of you who attended the 2005 ATS conference in Phoenix.  Went to the conference and came home with around 15 different critters lol. I ate way too many of Nyx's skittles and bounced off walls , flirted horrible with Fred, and caught some A. chalcodes with Graham and Darkeye, learned tons from wonderful Heather, also meet John with the gorgeous pictures and Satankin _(sp)_ Debbie, and I saw G. demonstrate his breadstick trick and know the story behind it lol.  If you meet me while I was at the conference give a holler so I can say Hi back at you.... and you can tell me how to travel around these boards (first time on any board).


so... critters I have at the moment... (and I've only been an invert owner 14 months!)
G. rosea (female), C. cyanopubescens, T. pruriens, L. parahybana, G. aureostriata, B. smithi (female), B. albopilosum, B. auratum, B. emilia, P. regalis, P. cambridgei, A. versicolor, 2 E. campestrata (1 female), G. pulchra, A. anax, Aphonepelma sp. (New Mexican Blonde), 1 corn snake, 3 forest asian scorps, 2 emperor scorps, and 2 "I wanna be a tarantula" Australian terriers.

Expecting any day from the conference...
T. purpurea, B. smithi, A. seemani, G. aureostriata, 3 H. spinnifer scorps, 1 H. arizonisus scorp, 1 wc V. spinigerius scorps, 1 wc V. confusus scorp, 3 wc A. chalcodes, 1 p. murinus (OBT), L. parahybana, 1 Aphonepelma sp. (Carlsbad Green)... did I tell you I spent way too much money at the conference?

Nia


----------



## bistrobob85

Hehey, hello folks!! I'm Phil and i'm from the Montréal region ( Quebec, Canada ). I'm 19 and i'm pretty much into reptiles!! I'm a member of the Montreal Herpetological association as well as the Estrie Herpetological Association. I work in a pet store in which i am responsible of the Reptile/Invertebrates department. I have a great interest in tarantulas, centipedes and other arthropods. As for the rest, i'm going to University in next september in Cinema Scenario Writting. I like rocks, i like music, i like water, i like fire, i like the wind, i like pretty girls, i like plants and basically all animals. 

 phil.


----------



## spydrhunter1

I am a the Public Health Entomologist for the state of West Virginia. My job is to track insect and tick bornes diseases in state, but I get question about spider bites, insect infestations, etc. Personally I currently have 8 tarantulas (4 Rosies, 1 B. smithi, 1 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus, 1 A. seemani, 1 male Avivularia sp.), several dozen Madagascar hissing roaches, approximately 50 Latrodectus mactans, 1 Mastigoproctus gigantea, 1 Dolomedes sp., and 15 hermit crabs. Willing to trade widows for other species of Latrodectus.


----------



## Fini

*It's a funny thing...*

A week ago I don't think I would have imagined myself spending time on a forum devoted to big hairy spiders, but hey.  You never know what your missing until you've tasted a little of it right?  (I spent about four hours yesterday reading on here..don’t tell the boss, oh wait. That’s me.)

Soooo, I was in Berkeley, CA last weekend for a concert (Wilco) and wandered over to the East Bay Vivarium (big herp shop).  While I was gazing into all of the enclosures I came upon a section dedicated to big hairy spiders and decided to give it a good looksie.  [It's important for you to know now that I am horrified of spiders]  I couldn't believe how interesting they were.  I observed a fat goliath tear into something (perhaps a pinky) and it was curious in a primordial kind of way.  [I watch my geckos eat all the time, and I don't get that kind of buzz from it]  At any rate I get home and recall the spiders and did a little looking on the internet.  Luckily I find a couple of sites that eventually got me here.  Here!  You have one hell of a community here.  I love it.  The conversation is interesting and the subject; something of my nightmares.  Again, I love it!

So right now, I can't wait to dive into "T" ownership.  My only obstacle..the W.I.F.E.  Once she's been pacified it's a call to Botar for my G. pulchra (lets start with something that doesn't want to eat me first).

I'm so glad I found this!  Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Streetfighterz

*New member*

Hello Everyone,

    My name is Dan, and i live in Missouri.  I have been visiting this forum for the past couple of days and I really enjoy reading the different posts, i am learning alot.  I have been interested in buying a G. Rosea for a pet, since i have read that they are docile.  Easy to take care of, my only problem is talking my girlfriend in to letting me get one.  Any suggestions, to convince her to let me get a tarantula?
                                       Hope to chat with other members,
                                                                   Dan


----------



## odinn7

Dan, do what I did originally...I just went out and got one. Of course she flipped out on me when she came home from work and saw it but hey, that was her problem. I had to listen to the yelling and cursing for an hour or so and then she got over it. She's gotten over it to the point of allowing me to get a second one this past winter and now I'll be getting a third one soon without incident. She still doesn't like them but she's learned to deal with having them in the house.
Good luck.


----------



## army_wife51b

*am i doing this right?*

please excuse me if i am posting incorrectly...i haven't seen this format before--i'm a regular on livejournal.com and am used to seeing that every day.
well, if i works, here goes:
i am 19 years old and married to my wonderful army hubby who is 22.  we have a son together, he just turned one in may.
we have been collecting tarantulas for a little over three years now, although it is not my choice hobby i am slowing becoming fond of it since i have been left to take care of our 12 tarantulas while he is deployed to iraq.
i really enjoy music a lot and intend to begin college this fall to pursue a major in it.
other than that, i am your typical martha stewart housewife.

i kinda find this funny, since i bought my husband his first tarantula...however i guess not all women are as easy going as me? lol.
hmm...let her know that the G. rosea is very common and non-threatening...they are not poisonous and generally, well don't do much but sit in their cages and collect dust i guess.
hey, i lived in MO at one point too. just thought that was cool.
and i see i did not post my entry correctly...how do i fix it?????


----------



## nomad85

*Hi*

I am Kyle 20 yrs, and I am in Indiana. I dont have any t's had a rose hair that I bought for my little brother, but he killed it.. I'm here for the roaches. and to possibly catch the tarantula bug... I keep discoids,hissers(normals,giants,tigers and blacks), lobsters, and six spotteds. Looking to get some orange spotteds and surinams soon. heres my list of animals.
• 1.0.1 Bearded Dragons
• 0.1 Ball Python
• 0.1 Red Tailed Boa
• 1.0 Corn Snake
• 1.0.1 Green Iguanas
• 0.0.1 Kei Island BTS
• 1.0 Vieled Chameleon
• 1.0 African Fat-Tailed Gecko
• 0.1 Tokay Gecko
• 0.0.4 Crested Geckos
• 2.2 Sugar Gliders


----------



## Mad Dog

Hello all.

My name is kevin. Im 27 and live in uk (norwich).
I have learned lots from reading what is already posted and would like to thank you all for helping me already.
I have 2 emperor scorpions about an inch long named genghis and fluffy. Both are doing well, had them 3 weeks now.


----------



## Wisdom16

Hi everyone, I currently keep high predatory fish and am planning on getting an Emporer Scorpion in the next week or two after the tank is set-up. I am also planning on other inverts, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## BooYaKa

I lost this thread some time ago 
My name is Andrew, I live in Poland and I'm 17. I keep some pets in my room:

Scorpions:
Androctonus australis
Androctonus bicolor
Babycurus jacksoni 
Hottentotta polystictus
Hottentotta hottentotta
Buthus barbouri
Mesobuthus martensii
Mesobuthus gibbosus
Lychas mucronatus
Lychas sp.
Liocheles australasiae
Liocheles nigripes
Hadogenes bicolor
Hadogenes troglodytes
Hadogenes paucidens
Pandinus imperator
Pandinus viatoris
Pandinus cavimanus
Iomachus politus
Euscorpius italicus
Euscorpius carpathicus

Spiders:
Brachypelma albopilosum
Hysterocrates gigas
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria fasciata
Stromatopelma calceatum
Davus fasciatus
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Theraphosa blondi
Aphonopelma seemani
Latrodectus hesperus
Nephila sp.

Other:
Iguana iguana
Ceratophrys ornata
My dog 

Now I'm working about my scorpion-website. It will be first and the best site in my country.

Cheers!


----------



## Kasha

*New Millipede mom*

Hello all, I am a 29 year old Alaskan resident who has recently become the "mom" to millipedes.  A giant black and a.....well a mystery milli.  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Arachnoheebs

*Arachnoheebs speak!!*

Hey to all...
I had a strange 1st experience yesterday. After working all day, I came home to find a mature male Avic Avic who decided he would have a POST-ultimate molt! Little <poo poo>!! Well, after a little surgical procedure, he is fine. However, he had already ripped off a pedipalp and one of his legs. He was stuck on one side and started to harden, needless to say, he appears as if he's a minor stroke, but getting around his home ok. We will see. ???? Any advise?? I will post personal info about us later!
Thx....
The Arachnoheeb Family


----------



## demicheru

hm. i'm 23 (i'm pretty sure...it's late). i'm starting my final year as an electrical engineering student and am currently very excited because a) i just got hired at Jet Propulsion Laboratories for the summer and b) for my senior project, i get to build a home-made Segway. I've been been interested in inverts/herps for a while, but am just now getting to the point where it's fiscally appropriate to keep my own. i don't have many now, but, after spending the past month or so reading about all the really amazing t's and scorps out there, i think i'll get quite a few. 

more about me....um, i really like my old toys still [transformers, legos(i _really_ want the Ferrari Enzo lego set), etc] and i read more than just about anyone i know. atm, i'm a (much) bigger math dork than i am an invert dork, but that could change.

oh, here's sort of what i look like. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=474910&postcount=3316

-philip


----------



## aranchedude

hi  my name is arjun i live in india and am only 14yrs i ve had an intrest in spider since i was twelve i joined arachnoboars 4 all info possible i have only one wild caught signature spider that is a year old and has moulted once or twice it is a female just a little more than an inch


----------



## Lunatia

Hi, I'm Sebastien Van Hoorebeke , i'm 20 and live in Belgium and study Psychology. I've been interested in Arachnids since i started watching NGC at the age of 14 but i haven't been able to acquire one while i live in my parents house  :wall:  but i'm moving out soon to my own place and i will start with some scorps then. I'm thinking of getting a Hadrurus arizonensis or a Smeringurus mesaensis, i still have to make up my mind  

I'm offcourse planning once i'm feeling comfortable around scorps (not handling wise but security wise comfortable   ) to try to get a Hottentotta jayakari salei (they look amazing imo) even tho i don't know if they are available 

Well thats about it.

Greetings


----------



## king7

hi my names jordan from Blackpool,uk.im 23 years old,have a girlfriend and 2 kids.been keeping tarantula's for ten years and still learning.joining the forums to learn more about tarantula's and peoples experiences with them,share pics ect.

cya around


----------



## furryscaly

What's happenin?  I'm Matt.  New here, but not new to inverts.  Been keeping small exotic pets all my life.  I'm 19 and from North Dakota, but now I'm in the Air Force and life in Maryland.  I have over 50 pets, most of them herps.  Very interested in Ts, scorps, and pretty much any creepy crawly, but alas, the fanciest T I've ever kept is an A. seemani


----------



## cloud711

*Hello everyone!!!*

hi everyone im roy from the Philippines. Im 20 years old. a newbie who's very interested in having a pet tarantula and scorpion. Right now i dont have any, but im planning on getting one soon. It's hard to find a petshop selling t's here in the Philippines.   I hope that more people in the Philippines would become ineterested in T's.


----------



## refnulf

Hey there, Im Refnulf from Malaysia and I have been reading numerous threads on the arachnoboards for the past week or so and I have learnt alot about tarantulas    Anyway, I decided to register today because I will be acquiring a Costa Rican Zebra Tarantula on Saturday    Well, a spiderling but I hope that it'll be alright with me till it grows up a little. It's about 2cm legspan.

I am new to tarantulas and had no clue whatsoever about them a week or so ago but I  think I have an idea on what to do and where to go for help if I ever need it. The dealer that's selling me the spiderling is a friend and he has about 600+ tarantulas. Most of em are wildcaught and he's been a ton of help as well with the amount of questions I've been asking him over the last couple of days.

Anyway, I'd appreciate any information about rearing spiderlings although I've already read what I could find online. I thought I'd start with a docile taratula first before moving on to the tarantula that I really like (the King Baboon)  :clap:  Might be a while before I'm experienced enough to handle him.

All in all, great to be here and I think you guys are very experienced in this field. I've gone through a ton of threads and have been very well informed about Ts  You guys rock.


----------



## lamontdecol

*hello everyone*

Im new to this site, or any spider site for that matter.  I have gotten myself a computer now and am ready to jump into the spider superhighway.  Im from louisiana but work in texas so I get a great varity of spiders to play with.  Im also a fan of scorpions and snakes.  Well glad to be in a great community and hope to learn some things.

Lamont


----------



## Droften

Hello everyone my name is Droften and I am impressed to see so many people in a site for tarantula's!  I own several and spend allot of time with them, most of my family thinks I am crazy for keeping such exotic pets.  Oh well I can see by the number of members here that I am not alone!


----------



## reptimike

*Hello*

Hello All ,

My name is Michaël 26 years old married and i have a boy Tjorvën who is 8 months old .
I live in Brugges Belgium and work there as well .
Have retaking an old hobby witch now i'm on the market again with spiderlings from a.versicolor and p.irminia .

greetz to you all


----------



## weyman93

*newkid in arachnoboards*

hi my name is weyland - (weyman93)...

I am new here but I read lots from my dad - (darkeye) and others.
my first turantula was a chilean rose.

I keep scorps too.....

if anyone could post under my name that would be great


----------



## TwiztidKitty

hi im kasey we just got a pink toe and im looking to learn more if ONLY IT WILL LET ME POST thank you


----------



## SpiderTös

*Hi!*

Hmmm, hate to wright introductions, I´m a swedish girl, soon to turn 19.
Loves arachnids (my friends think that I´m nuts  :? ) 
Has the best job ever, am working with tropical animals and breeds spiders on my spare time (I know, I´m obcessed with animals)

Other than that I listen to music and really is a quite boring person!!

(what people reed these things???)

Have a great one!!
//Lizette.


----------



## newneo_arek

Hi, my name is Arek. I'm kept and breed tarantulas over 4 years. I have tens of species and I love them ;-) Also, I have a lot of snakes - corn snakes and boa constrictors. Me and me friend create a website for terrarists in Poland - www.terrarysta.com.pl - This is one of the most popular websites in Poland! Join us!
www.terrarysta.com.pl/forum


----------



## Arachnoboards

newneo_arek said:
			
		

> Me and me friend create a website for terrarists in Poland - www.terrarysta.com.pl


Welcome to AB!! 

I think you might have meant *terrariums*. 

Arachnoboards .... bridging the language barrier.   


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## shark72mar

*Spider Rookie*

Anyone with advice,

       Hi, my name is Jay.  I am interested in purchansing some tarantulas, but I'm not sure what type to start with.  I'll probably start off with five.  Should I make them all the same kind, if not what kind should I choose.  I want something docile, but I prefer an active dangerous one over a harmless one that does nothing.  So far it looks like the pink toes, mexican red knee's, the rose hairs, and the curly hairs are what I'm aiming at.  What do you think?


----------



## webber

*Salutations is my fancy way of saying hello.*

Hi all!

I've been lurking on the boards for a few weeks, so I think it might finally be time for me to get my first T!

Anyone else from Richmond?


----------



## Arachnoboards

Everyone:

Please read THIS POST and  THIS POST *BEFORE* you post in this thread.

Thanks,

The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Galapoheros

*old bugger new to forum*

Glad to find this forum!  I'm 41 and have been buggin since I can remember.  I have always been interested in reptiles, amphibians, insects and arachnids.  It has always been fascinating for me to sit and watch these animals.  Even plants are cool to me.  But a plant has to be kind of weird and unusual for me to be interested in it.  I like to road hunt at night for arthropods and snakes or anything interesting crossing the road.  Even though I have this interest, I have never been "hard-core" about it.  I only like to have 2 or 3 things at a time.  Right now I have a Scolopendra heros heros I found in W. tx. (I live in Cedar Park Tx.), 4 Vinegarones, two Hognose snakes (along with 6 Hognose snake eggs!), and one Texas Alligator lizard.  I had three Texas Alligator lizards but let 2 escape.  These are neat lizards.  I let a gravid female get lose.  Two of the Vinegarones I have are captive breed.  That was interesting to watch.  I had the mother Vini in a fish bowl 3/4ths full of dirt, so I could see through the glass and watch the babies hatch.  They were in there about a year!  I let the rest go in my backyard.  I was looking for an answer to a problem I am having with centipedes I catch.  I have had several castaneiceps and heros centipedes but they only last several months.  Then they die.  It looks like they get mites and then they get weak.  I know to give them plenty of water.  That's not the problem.  Maybe I am keeping it too moist?  Anybody else have this problem before.  The mites first colonize the soft body parts until there is no more room.  Then, eventually they cover about half the surface area of the pede.  I think they came from a container of meal worms I had.  Just don't know.  I am keeping the pede I have now at a lower humidity and seems to be doing ok so far.  Just wondered if anybody else has had a mite problem with their pede.  I like to post pictures but my FTP software has a problem right now.  I will work on that.  I don't think there are any publications about how long Vini's live.  I'm going to see how long I can keep these alive.  Already 2 years old.  Other than that, I'm pretty boring.  Ha!  Well, other hobbies: Guitar..1977 Les Paul..YEA! (finally learned Stairway to Heaven), like restoring old stuff and like to think about winning the lottery.


----------



## Willy Wonka

Hello everybody   
My real name is Martin and i come from the Netherlands

Hope i learn more here ( shure will)
Sorry for my bad english  i am doing my best  :wall: 

greetings to all  and auf wieder snitzel  :?


----------



## Farom

Hey everyone.. my name is Andrew and im from Northern California....and..uh...im not sure what else to say...

  Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Ann

Hi everyone,
I'm Ann.  I'm a high school librarian in Connecticut with two sons, ages 4 and 7.  I'm pretty new to tarantulas, so I'm very happy to have come across this forum!


----------



## thanci

Hi everyone. My name is Paul, I'm 24, and I'm keeping tarantulas for over 2 years and I never done anything better  I hope that the time which I spend on this web will not be a mistake (especially for me ) 'cuz all kind of knowledge is needed


----------



## innocence lost

Hi all,

Im new here, just checking things out!


----------



## SpyderGST

*Hi!*

Hey all,
From the state of corn & dirt, Indiana!  I love this place, lots of help and photos.  I'm 27 and work on the railroad.  I currently have three T's and one turtle.


----------



## Genevieve

I'm new, as of about 5 seconds ago.    I have one Rose haired tarantula named Chela that I've had for about a 1 1/2 yrs.   She just shed so shes all shiny and pretty again.     I really love spiders and I would love to get a Goliath Bird eater.  
So any and all information regarding these giangantic and amazing arachnids would be wonderful.     I am also a member of Redtailboa.net and I currently own  
RTB. 1.1.0
Cornsnake 0.0.1
Pueblan milk snake. 1.0.0
Royal(ball) pythons. 0.0.2
Brown basilisk. 0.0.1
Whites tree frog.


----------



## Pepperyfox

It was a dark and stormy night in a galaxy far far away...

I suppose that beginning's a bit over-done. 

My name's Erin and I live in Keller, Texas. I just turned 22 on the 4th of July and am soon to apply to Veterinary College. I've been keeping tarantulas for over three years and am now thinking about a breeding project. Maybe Smithi's since I got a whooooooooooole bunch of 'em. Maybe A. Purpurea's.. who knows. 
I'm very particular when it comes to my tarantulas and the species I keep. I like big beautiful varieties. If they are extremely colorful and gorgeous then I can get over them being only 5" in legspan. But only in that case.

Some Common Names of the Species I Currently Keep:

Green Bottle Blue 
Mexican Red Knee 
Mexican Flame Knee
Mexican Fireleg 
Equadorian Purple (A. purp)
Giant Black and White (A. Gen)
Antilles Pink-Toe (He's for sale) 

Some Species I am looking to purchase or trade for:

Gooty Ornamental
More Equadorian Purples
Mexican Orange Beauty

See you all on the boards,
Erin


----------



## spideyboy

*Hello*

hey everyone!  im jared and i live in central jersey.  im going to be a junior at the university of pennsylvania where im majoring in biology and row on the lightweight crew team.  i buy my spiders from Tommy at Eight Legs Plus ever since i met him at a show in white plains in 2001.  when i was up at the july 10 show this year i met the arachnoadministrators and decided i should become a member! so here i am!
--jared   :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## parabuthus

Hey there,
  Scorpion enthusiast here. I have one Emperor scorpion and one African Flat Rock scorpion. 

I have a Giant Hairy Scorpion on it's way to me right now, and will be ordering probably a Shiny Burrowing Scorpion very shortly.

Glad to be here.


----------



## Twizted Paths

Ya know how most women go shoe shopping or redecorate the house when they get totally stressed? I go to the pet store and redesign my critters' tanks. I always kinda wanted a scorpion since I'm a Scorpio and I was having a really bad month so I went to the pet store. The only thing they had that I didn't have and wanted was an Asian Forest scorpion, so I brought her ( and the 21 little babies she was hiding inside, sure she's just fat Mr. store keeper dude). Now I'm addicted. Actually it's worse than that, I'm going to breed her. All her babies died and I'm hoping to find out why in here somewhere.
My boyfriend wants to build a wall of tarantulas (which freak me out) and I want a wall of scorpions (which freak him out) so I'll be roaming around in here a lot.


----------



## Charnoble

I'm Charnoble, but my close friends call me "THE HULK",

I am a current student at UC Irvine in Southern California and double majoring in Dance and Astrophysics. I just got my Chilean Rose and have enjoyed watching it sit in the corner for 12 hours, then reposition itself in the corner only to stay for another twelve.  I was really excited when I found poop on the tank - good girl.  I'm scared to get near it now after reading the bite threads. Time to bath. Adios peeps.

Yo,
Antonio Banderas


----------



## Shapedoctor

Hi there.  I like all kinds of animals.  Ants are some of my favorites.


----------



## YouLosePayUp

*Hi my name is Trevor and I'm an arachnophilliac. lol*

Hello all I have been collecting tarantulas for about a year now. I have just recently (2 days ago) purchased 4 more tarantulas from what I'm sure to be a dear friend in the long run. In the grand scheme of things our family now has Tarantulas: (A. geniculata, A. seemani, B. albopilosum, B. smithi, N. chromatus, G. rosea, G. Aureostriata, P. murinus) and a Scorpion: (P. imperator).

What I want to get: A. geroldi, A. versicolor, H. lividum, L. parahybana, P. irminia, and C. fasciatum just to name a few.

I would also like to thank Martin and Amananda lol sorry I had to, and all the other Presenters/attendees of the 2005 Canadian Arachnogathering. You were all wonderful, friendly, outgoing people. I personally cant wait for the next Arachnogathering, maybe I can stay for the BBQ next time.

Thanks Again,
Trevor


----------



## exotikisland

*Hi from Majorca*

Hi friends, I´m Manu from Majorca (Spain) I´m interested in Tarantulas, Roaches and Scolopendras I want learn together and make a new challenger in the investigation of arachnids way of living and caresheet. Sorry about my horrible English.

Best regards.


----------



## Empi

Hello my name is Aaron and I am 20. I'm from Ferndale Washington. I have a emperor scorpion that just had 18 babys and I am looking to get a centipede in the near future. I also have an ant colony and a 55 gallon fish tank full of pirrana. I have raised hissing cockroaches and had some emps in the past. I have been checking out this site for about a week now and I am glad to see that I'm not the only one that likes bugs as pets. I look forward to talking to fellow bug lovers.


----------



## slingshot71

Hello

My name is Kevin and I live in St. Louis, MO.
I had a rosie for about a year several years ago, but just recently began keeping  T's again.
I've been lurking here for a few weeks and thought that I would finally introduce myself.


----------



## Zizkamaus

Hey, my name is Kelli.  I started with a Rose Haired Tarantula and worked my way over to an Emperor Scorpion this last Feb.

There I was assuming my fat scorp was a male until it kindly started squeezing out babies yesterday.  We are up to 13 so far and she is still going.  So I figured I need to get on the ball and find out how to raise my babies right.

Look forward to meeting some of you bug crazies! 

Ciao.


----------



## Creeps&Crawls

*Hi*

Hi my name is Raeth. Just looking around the sight.


----------



## Huk7

Hi all!!!

My name is Howard and although I've been a visitor here for quite some time, I only joined yesterday.

I'm from Hampshire, United Kingdom.

I have been keeping and successfully breeding Arachnids for about 25 years now (I'm not that old, just started young!!!!)

Due to work commitments a few years ago, I had to sell my complete collection, but in the past couple of years have returned to it.

I now try my best to specialise (not always easy as there are so many good'uns out there!!)

My 'babies' are:

8" T.blondi (had since a 1.5" sling)
2x 3" T.blondi
2x 3" T.apophysis
4" C.cyanopubesence
3x A.versicolor

I like and have always had a soft spot for the 'biggies' temperament doesn't bother me at all.

Well that's enough from me for now, you are always more than welcome to get in touch for a chat.

Bye for now


----------



## blackwidow13

hi, 
        Not only am I new to this board but I am also new to T's as well. My name is Sam and I am a 19/f from seattle Wa. I only own one spider at the moment but im i'm looking forward to getting more! I am also trying to learn as much as  I can about them. so feel free to chat


----------



## wolfpak

hi everyone :worship: i'm marc from the philippines, new to this board. 
currently own 2 species of tarantulas. b. smithi and t. blondi. looking forward to add more species to my collection.


----------



## Czalz

*me*

(1) love for God + (1) wife + (2) sons + (1) construction business + (1) pit bull + (100+) t's + (5) roach colonies + (many) other bugs + fishing poles + garden + motorcycle + many other things =

my life


----------



## beano3k

Hey everyone i'm fairly new to T's but learning more everyday.  i currently have 1 A. versicolor, 1 P. pulcher, 1 C. fasciatum, and 1 C. cyaneopubescens.


----------



## Tzitzimitl

Hi, I'm Tzitzimitl (points to you if you know what I'm referencing, even more if you can pronounce it  , just call me Zee if the handle gives you trouble), from Olympia, Washington.
I've been getting into this hobby slowly, just started last year with a G. rosea, and have only recently expanded my collection to an A avic, an A. seemani, and a G. aureostriata. My three-year-old daughter helps me feed them.
Anyway, this forum looks great, and I look foreward to being a part of the community.


----------



## jd_starcat

I feel ackward posting an intro on a board I doubt I'll post on very much, but I guess its not a big deal.

My names Jade. I just turned 24 less than a week ago. I'm a mother and housewife living in Texas. My hobbies enlcude, video games (specifically those with the title Final Fantasy in them), web design, and online roleplaying. 

I'm an internet addict and an anime and video game obsessie. I even named my daughter after a video game character.

I don't own any spiders, though we occasionally find wolf spiders around the house, or what I assume are wolf spiders of some type. We once found a mature Solifugae in the house, and I happened across a Solifugae spiderling in the tub once. I am thinking of getting a T eventually.. but its gonna take much thought and research, since I am /not/ a spider person.

And thats me.


----------



## Trance

*Noobie T Lover*

Hello  :}  My names Chris i'm 23 and live in Santa Barbara, California
I recentally purchased my First T (2 days ago) a G. Rosea. Her name is Nessi. Every few words i type i have to look over to see is shes doing something new  
I have Many Many questions, I've read all the relevant threads
still a clueless Noob 
I'm off to Leave a Post in the Appropriate Section

Great to Meet You All


----------



## Sequin

Well hello
My name is meagan, im 16. I live in B.C canada.../I work at an ice cream stand( i know too great). Im still broke all the time because my addiction of T's, snakes, scorpions,lizards, geckos and the whole deal basically keeps my cash flow extremely small. I live in my own house, a few acres from my folks... Lets see, hobbies.... dont really have any... im all over the place, i get bored easy so i like to try everything. The reason im writing this right now, bored out of my mind. haha well PM me if you would like to chit chat... im always up for meeting new people....
~Meagan~


----------



## aliasx

Hi my name is Niall and I am the antichrist.  http://demonchurch.com   :evil:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## LEVIS

HI

Most people call me Mick or Levis. I'm 19 years old and live in Denmark.

I’ve kept tarantulas since 1998 and my main interest lies with the Ornithoctoninae subfamily as well as a few Poecilotheria species... My blood pressure is too high and I’m getting blood-thinning medicine (due to migraines) so I try not to get bit. 

Other exiting trivia:
Suffer from constant migraines and insomnia.
Fell asleep during a Papa Roach concert (they really suck).
Fell asleep in the movie theatre during Matrix: Reloaded (it really sucks).
Fell asleep in the movie theatre during Matrix: Revolutions (it really, really sucks).
Spend a lot of my time watching Marx Brothers movies, Spaced, The Fearless Vampire Killers and amusing (as well as educational) chick-flicks.
Know a lot of the cheers from the movie Bring It On by heart (the ladies love it).

There… Now you know me.


----------



## prettykill

*Not so new after all*

I am actually half of  a duo that has been posting for quite some time, but the details are unimportant. We have a collection of tarantulas and scorpions, as well as a housefull of other multilegged friends.
T's cover every end of the personality index from dulcid (red knees, G. pulchra) to demonic (Cobalt blue, OBT), with a few shy ones thrown in (four pokies). 
As for the personal details, I am fortunate enough to have married my best friend many years ago, and we are currently completing our schooling and building our life together.


----------



## Marcelo

*Hello from Mexico*

Hi Tarantulas and scorpions lovers:

My hobby with exotic animals started 4 years ago, at that time I pretended to buy an iguana but the pet shop did not have any at that time, but I left the pet shop with my first chamaleon on my hands, and this brang me to buy more chams. 

Then a year ago I bought my first pandinus imperator. The first time a saw one, it was back in 1993 in a shopping mall in Victoria B.C. Canada, I was so facinated with this little creature that I thingh to my self, I want to have one some day. at this time a have 3.  

Then a week ago after spending lots of time searching in this great forum I deside to get my first G Rosea, shes very tinny, I think I will get a stripe knee in the near future. 

Having pets brings lots of responsabilities, is not wait and see what happens, Good luck to all 


Marcelo


----------



## XdreamXyouX

well, i am relatively new to this site as well as a brand new owner of a chilean rosehair   . she was a gift to me from a friend of mine. i just hope i can be a good enough owner like he was. but i'm here so i can hopefully have some questions answered and some anxieties relieved about owning a tarantula.


----------



## redknee_freak

I originally made a post here but it was moved to my invert list. so I copy and paste the last part lol


Now about me.
I am Mark, is 29 yrs of age , I am into drywall, I like what I do
Well been collections T's for like 2 yrs now or really close. I have 12 at this point but have more on the way along with scorpions. I do breed C. hentzi scorpions, gotten lucky with it since I am recently new with them and had learn so much in a short amount of time.
I currently living in Sw Georgia for 1o yrs now , but originally from Philly Pa. moved from there for certian reasons.
I am also into snakes, turtles , lizards and aquariums aswell. Loves anything that has to do with nature. I love to go exploring around to see what i can find and catch. It'srare that I come home empty handed, but I don't always keep what I catch. My family called me Crocodile Mark or just Crocodile, but never had one though, but go figure ehhhh....
I also have 3 cats, 2 females and 1 male, so what I have cats. I love dogs as well, just waiting for the right time to get me one and searching around for a pure white husky.

Well I would go one but if I do this it would seem like to me thatI am filling out a personal ad lol  

WARNING EVERONE I DO ASK LOTS OF QUESTIONS AT TIMES. 
cuz how am I suppose to know if I don't even ask.
plus I like to know what I am in for before I get a certian T or Scorpions


----------



## jevans

Hey Everyone,


I started collecting Tarantulas a little over a year ago.  My First T was an A. Seemani.  My next T was a A. Avicularia.  My next two I got at the same time.  They are P. Murinus(orange) and P. Murinus(Tan).  I'm not to sure that the tan one is right.


----------



## war_eaglegrl28

Hello evryone 



Bonny


----------



## 8 legged freak

hello,

       i've been keeping T's for 3 years, my first was G. rosea, then i got P. imperator, then my B. bohmei and next is B. smithi, after that who knows! . i'm 14, and i am me, all my friends are arachnophobes so im much of a loner, and that's basically it


----------



## Pennywise

*Hi Everyone I just Jumped Into T's!*

Hi All,
    My name is Dan and I live in Central Florida. I am a
newly retired Database Administrator (Oracle) and a former
Herp collector.  This is mostly new to me though there are
some similariities to Herps. It's Great! Less space and less
$$$ needed.
    A month and a half ago I bought 4 T's fom Botar.  They
are doing well and are juveniles 1 1/2" to 2 1/2" they have had
their first moult and are in 6" by 6" by 6" jars. I am getting
ready to feed and water them now.


----------



## tarpalsfan

Hi, I couldn't figure out how to introduce myself so I clicked and hoped for the best. Here goes: 
female
I like beetles ect.
Star Wars stuff. 
to many hobbies and intrest to mention.
thanks


----------



## KerstinP

Hey Ya'll My name is Kerstin, I live in Odessa Texas. I just got my first T, a A Versicolor at the Alington Reptile Expo. I've been wanting a T for a while bought didn't get to it, since we've been focusing on snakes so far. But now I finally got my will and got me a T :clap: . I'm still doing a lot of researche since I'm new to all this, but I figured out already that those "critters" r quite addictive!!!
So well here I am   
K


----------



## Mazdak

I am mazdak. I just turned 18, i have colonies of roaches, some millipedes, crabs, newts, frogs, crayfish, leeches, etc. I have always been interested in these things, as far back as i remember. I couldn't have the heart to harm them though, so nothing that needs to be fed live food (like crickets, mealworms etc). I am interested in finding someone with jerusalem crickets here. 

My avatar is Stalin, of course.


----------



## big-n-hairy

hi everyone. my name is rick and i live in zanesville ohio. i'm new to t's and i bought my first 3 on july 23rd at the all ohio reptile show.the first is a grammastola aureostriatum,
chaco golden knee.bought from john, a great dealer from cambridge oh. the other two from botar, a brachypelma vagans, mexican red rump and a lasiodora parahybana, brazilian salmon pink. i'm hooked now and have added so many to my wish list. i'm thinking 3 a month is good, though the wife might disagree, lol.


----------



## Faelynne

*Hello....*

Hello, I am new to this site and to the Spider ownership, and one of my friends who has a lot of spiders and is already signed up said i should join. So....i dont know really why i have a spider, i was offered one, and for some reason i said yes. So far, i know that it may be a she, she is a G Rosea, and that I may name her Octavia. Thats it so far....this is sad..... :8o


----------



## The Bear

Hey everyone, Im Brad from Ohio(17 years old), im planing on getting my first scorpion very soon and I came here to get imformation on careing for one and to decide what kind to get.


----------



## forcez5

HI!
My name is tob and i am a proud owner of 2 curly hair for 2 months already, surfing the net and came across the site which i think was quite an active site. hope people here will help on keeping tarantulas and care if i come into troubles. 
Thanks 1st!!

Tob :?


----------



## Pathogenic

*Ello!*

Hiya.  I'm Brandon, 24 years old, from Pittsburgh, PA and I just purchased my first Tarantula yesterday, a Chilean Rose, which from what I hear is the best first choice.  So far, he's doing pretty good.


----------



## Beccas_824

Hey. I'm Beccas. I currently have 16 T's-all of different spieces. Most are new World. Only have two Old World (H. lividum and an OBT) Thought I would check-in.


----------



## evilarachnid

Hi everyone,  my name is Randy. I had been browsing threw the board and I just had to join. I myself own 17 T's, and look forward to communicating with everyone.


----------



## blacktara

*Hello*

My name is Robert and I'm from Athens, Ga

Been hanging around here on occasion for a while and have learned a lot

Just got my first T today


----------



## Billdolfski

Ahoy-hoy everyone.  I was looking for a spider related community on the ole net and it looks like i found it.

All i have is a L. mactans right now.  Laid more eggs last night.  Anybody want them =P


----------



## tarsier

*hi*

hi everyone.  my name is Benj from Manila,  Philippines.

didnt get around to introducing myself when i joined much earlier.  laid low for awhile and just started the hobby again this week.

my h.troglodytes and l.mucronatus are long gone.

now i only have a p.imperator,  heterometrus sp.,  an h.lividum and a b.boehmei.


----------



## Jennalaese

*No T's*

Hey, I'm new on here, don't even own any t's, but a friend introduced me to the site and so I'm just looking around.  There is a lot more to owning a tarantula than I thought...thanks for showing the rest of us that they're more than just 'creepy-crawlies'.   :clap:


----------



## scolopendra 79

*New*

Hello first time i've come across you guys. I'm sure i'll learn alot.


----------



## Blonc

*Another new guy*

Hi,  my name is Andreas and I'm 28.  I am an orthopaedic nurse at the local hospital here in Östersund (that's sort of in the middle part of Sweden). Growing up in the Middle East I had the great opportunity to catch loads of little yellow scorpions (probably not the safest thing to do when you're 7 or 8). I still like the little monsters though and now have a tiny P. Imperator that won't moult.  I'm not as keen on spiders.


----------



## Elmolax

Hello... My name is Ryan, I live in El Paso, Texas... And  love spiders! 
I'm 14 years of age...
And I used to breed black widows but my  :8o Parents  :8o  made me stop because they were getting scared.
But now I am hoping to start on bredding tarantulas...
And I plan to go on to study herpetology once I'm out of high school!
Thanks for having me!


----------



## Dozer

Hi,
My name is Ryan and I live in Regina, Saskatchewan.....I've always been a reptile guy but I've always had an interest in arachnids as well.  Recently (about a week ago) I had a Aphonopelma seemani kinda dropped in my lap so I'm now a T owner, I look forward to the help I'm sure the forums will provide me.

Ryan.


----------



## Creeps&Crawls

*Hello*

Hi all, I enjoy reading all your post.


----------



## Arachno King

*Cool Site!*

Hi All,

My name is Don and I live in Yakima, WA. I came across this site while searching for various info on scorpions. I am starting to build my collection up again....had to get rid of my previous animals.  


 Great resource!!!


----------



## The Snark

*Greetings from Asia*

Sipping my morning coffee I heard a scratching on the screen a few feet from where I sit.   A gigantic spider has poised and posed himself for my appreciation.   I measured him at 53mm body length and legs front to back at 270mm. :worship: 
And of course, no camera!   
A quick search of the web showed him to probably be a Heteropoda maxima, known in Laos but I find no references to them being here in northern Thailand.   

Be all that as it may, I chanced across this forum and since I had to tell somebody somewhere about my beautiful window decoration, the rest is history.

Greetings to all and keep on cherishing our eight legged wonders!


----------



## war_eaglegrl28

My name is Bonny I wondered over from VL.


----------



## rosehaired1979

Hey bonny Welcome! To bad Brian is over here to hehe


----------



## war_eaglegrl28

LMAO No kidding


----------



## Omega

Hello, I'm new here.  Some of you have met me tho...I'd be Bayushi's friend that was playing with the Cockroaches...


----------



## fangsalot

*new 2 the board!*

heeey how u doin!?? im 27 years old and ive been in the husbandry and breeding of herpitiles for 17 years.my 1st invert was a rose hair and that was about 14 years ago and thats all i kept(do to the fact that, that species was the only species available in local pet stores for a long time)until now! i just realized(from surfing the web) that there are so many species out ,that are available that i can get in to. i know general knowledge from books and the net(and from helpfull board members) and some experiance so i know ima be a really good arachnophile!ive always loved differant pets. even dogs(my favorite breed are english bulldogs)even cats(hairless cats)i believe ill make a good spider man(as long as i get the right answers to my questions) hope to get to know all of you soon! thnkx---- fangsalot


----------



## Becca

Hello,
I've been registered for a while, but I've only just started posting here. I currently have around 15 tarantulas, I did have more but I recently sold quite a few of my ground dwellers. I'm 17 at the moment, I turn 18 in September. I've been keeping tarantulas for about four years now. My first t was a Brachypelma smithi, who I've still got. I'm just waiting for him to mature so I can breed him with my female. I love arboreals and Brachypelmas, I'm just about to start expanding my arboreal collection starting with some Heteroscodra maculata spiderlings.
I live in England (East Yorkshire) and have a wide variety of animals as I live on a small holding. I'm in college at the moment studying my a levels, I go back in September to take a levels in Biology, Chemistry, Physics and English Literature. I hope to eventually advance to the point where I am able to take a degree in medicine.


----------



## BLS Blondi

*An Introduction*

Hi my name is Vito and I am a private breeder of tarantulas, mainly Theraphosa blondi, Theraphosa apophysis, and many others (Pamphobeteus, etc.)  I have been doing this for a few years now, with the help of my brother Domenic.  We have 50 or so tarantulas, 20 of them being Theraphosa blondi.  As always, I am looking for adult male T.blondis for all of my females.  I have done 50/50 splits many times before, and do purchases frequently.  As far as a wish list, I want what everyone else wants...Xenesthis immanis (and of course male T. blondi)


----------



## FrankSidebottom

*I am Franky*

My name is frank and I live in timperley town.I like going shopping for my mum with my fantastic shopping trolley.I have some big shorts too.


----------



## Deacon Nuno

Not that anyone will ever read my awesome introduction, but here it is!

I'm tall, nice, artistic, and the greatest person nobody has ever heard of, or ever will at this rate.  So...do with that information whatever you will.

Adult Swim is master. Obey Adult Swim or be smitten by zombie knights.


----------



## Jan Laros

Allrighty then, I am Jan Laros from Kaatsheuvel, The Netherlands. 23 years old. Girlfriend is pregnant. Baby to come next Novembre. No pets (yet). In love with Pterinochilus spp and Poecilotheria spp. Appreciate all the info on this board.  Thumbs up!


----------



## Benjamin

*About Me*

Hey,

 My name is Benjamin and I have never kept a tarantula before. I just bought this book called "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide" from a site called goldenphoenixexotica.com I live in North Carolina, I am 13 years old, and I was born in Queens, New York.


----------



## CHIPJVELOZ

*Hello*

Hello everybody! My name is Chip, a 28 year old male higher mammal. I'm new to the hobby, but I already own three tarantulas! I had no idea this would be so addictive. I think I've read pretty much all the care sheets out there, then last week I started reading this forum and figured this is where I will learn the most. I also ordered a couple books.


----------



## ScorpZion

well welcome to the boards, and a word of advice caresheets are not writting in stone alot of them have some major descrepincies in them,


----------



## CHIPJVELOZ

*Care sheets*

Yeah no kidding! I read one for scorpions that said not to keep more than one reptile in the same enclosure! Yeah, Reptile. The care sheet was from a very popular pet store here in California.


----------



## *Tyler*

My name is Tyler.

I want to be a part of the website because I think its cool that my mom and me can see my picture, and I can talk too.

I got a new camera and I would like to show pictures to people. I need to earn money for a memory card.

I like to play video games and read books with my little brother and my mom.
My brother is named Tanner and my mom is named Sheri.

I would like to go to New York and the rainforest with my mom one day. 

Lelle is coming here soon and he is going to teach me about rattlesnakes and how to fight.

I have a dog named Copper, he likes to sit around and he walks around looking for places to sit and lay down.

Bye!


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Welcome Tyler!


----------



## Melmoth

*Welcome Tyler!*

Hi Tyler,
                  Welcome to Arachnobards.If you have any Tootsie Rolls that you don't need,please get your mom to send them to Uncle George Melmoth at Melmoth Towers,England  


                                           Sir George


----------



## Crotalus

Hi Ty and welcome to the board! 

/Lelle


----------



## DavidRS

*Tyler* said:
			
		

> I got a new camera and I would like to show pictures to people. I need to earn money for a memory card.
> 
> I like to play video games and read books with my little brother and my mom.
> My brother is named Tanner and my mom is named Sheri.


Welcome Tyler! You can get all kinds of video games, books and a memory card at the coolest store called Walmart. Make sure you ask your mom to take you there! I bet you like eating at Macdonalds, too! I eat there and that's how I grew up to be big and strong!


----------



## Creeps&Crawls

*Hello*

Hi. my name is shawn. I have have been collecting t's for around a year now and have jut come into quite a few I am tring to sell.


----------



## rhinocricus

Hello Shawn!

Welcome on the boards..


----------



## Arnold B.

*About me*

My name is Arnold B. Alvarez. I live in Grandy, North Carolina. I never kept a tarantula  , but I raise praying mantids . Probably I will learn a lot about tarantulas on this forum. Also I will probably keep and raise them :razz:.


----------



## Calamity

*Hello*

My name is Marie and I'm an arachnophobe from way back. I thought I'd get over my fear of spiders by getting one for my husband who loves T's and still has fond memories of one he had as a kid. It seems to have worked since I now have 2 of my own. I still can't handle them though. One step at a time, I guess. I'm a new member here trying to learn all I can about my new pets and the new T's my husband is getting. He's not afriad of the big agressive ones, but I'm not up to that! I'll just admire his from afar!  LOL
Thanks for providing this forum, it's GREAT!


----------



## Milo

Hi, my name's "Mike L." (group responds "Hiii, Mike.") Hi. Well I was a phobe, met a guy with T's, was eventually desensitized, and here I am, a member of Arachnoboards. Hell, I didnt even like forums! But yeah... landlord won't let me bring a T into the house (I rent a room for university) so I bought a Black Emperor scorpion out of spite. It goes well and I'm getting another tomorrow! Thanks for all the advice and knowledge this forum has provided --- brilliant.


----------



## Sekhmet

*hello*

greetings,
new to the site and may not post much but I will read a lot! I am 30 and am looking for the perfect first tarantula. I have been doing lots of reading on different types and what would be the best for a beginner. I don't plan on breeding, I just enjoy T's!


----------



## Seigneur Veinen

*Introducing myself*

Hell-o

My name is Glenn

I live in France, about 70kms west from Paris.

I have 55 tarantulas, and 9 centipedes.95% of them are asian species.
I have one Big mama Theraphosa Blondi, but i am especially interested by Selenocosmiinae, Thrigmopoeinae, and Ornithoctoninae.
i am looking for some species from these family, especially the genius Selenocosmia, Cyriopagopus, Lyrognathus, Phlogiellus, Coremiocnemis, Thrigmopoeus, Haploclastus.If you have some contact me !!  :worship: 


i am interested by arachnids since I was a child, I have begun to breed french spiders, and I breed tarantulas ten years ago.

I am also looking for centipedes of the genus Scolopendra, especially the sub-species of Subspinipes.... :8o 

I am also a musician....look in my profile....

See you soon everybody.


----------



## David DeVries

*Hello*

My name is David.

I live in Kansas with my wife and two daughters. I have been an arachnid fan for most of my life.  I had a B. Smithi for eighteen years and have been T-less for about six years.  I recently re-entered the hobby and my two daughters and I now have seven Ts.  

I am enjoying the boards and have already learned a lot. Looking forward to meeting new folks.


----------



## InvertConvert

*Howdy*

Hi my name is Michele and I the southern part of the US. I am really new to all this. I have never in my entire life thought about spiders,snakes,etc..as being a hobby. Of course that was until I got with my current boyfriend who is totally into it. Even still I try to deny my interest but it has gotten the better of me ,explaining my name..InvertConvert.    I do not have any T's of my own yet but do plan to eventually have. My boyfriend has enough for the both  of us right now..lol.  . I have to admit though I have always liked a T's appearance even before now. They are really cool looking to me.  Well after reading over my boyfriends shoulder for a while now I decided to join in on the threads, cause being a  woman and all I am too opinionated to just continue to sit by and say nothing. hehe   Well I hope to continue to learn lots and to getting my own T to post on eventually. Until then I will just be sticking my nose in on others and putting my two cents in..lol


----------



## Nirvana

Uhh. Hi!

I'm Kitt... I'm 19 and hoping to go to vet. school in the very near future. I've only got two arachnids, a rosehaired T I've had for over two years now, and a camel spider -- but, I hope to add to that soon 

I also keep snakes... Currently at eleven but that number is gonna grow.. And grow.. and grow.. 

I also have a cute little kitty who loves to watch the camel spider.


----------



## Katronmaster

Hello!

I'm Kat/Leslie. I'm a 16 year old student/freelance artist.

As far as critters go we have a rabbit, cat, albino cornsnake, emp. Scorpion, African giant black millipede and a free-range Rose hair (She escaped and we've yet to find her).  Hoping to get a few more Ts and Miilis soon though.


----------



## Zefdin

*Hello Everyone*

Hello, My name is Alan 37, I live in CT. I am mostly interested in snakes but find all areas like this facinating.

Alan


----------



## Rach

*Hi, from Singapore...*

Hi everyone,

Was wondering if there're any people from this forum from Singapore (think Cyriopagapus BLUE) haha?? just want to get to know more ppl cos there're not many ppl keeping T's over here...


----------



## common spider

Welcome I hope you all enjoy your stay.But most of all have fun and learn.


----------



## rhom

hello there im from canada sask any ways not many t collectors up here as of now i got a rosie and zebra ts adding a mexican redknee to my collection vary soon


----------



## TeachersPet

*To introduce myself... I would say...*

Hi to all, 
this type of forum is a bit new to me but with the way my live is going, I find myself comming here    The reason for all this being that I have a very curious 4 and a half year old who is "home/preschooling" and recently we have found the new class pet (The Teachers' Pet). It is a spider and we are trying to learn more about him.  We caught him two months ago, put him in a jar, and have been catching live flies (which is a bit of a challenge) to feed him.  He has grown to about twice his size since we have caught him, and shed his skin once.  We have been looking everywhere online to try and find out what kind he is but have not found any results.  Oh, and he has spurs...  So I am not too sure how I post a pic of him ... But I read something about archives... so I will try there... If any one can help, it would be appreciate by both myself and my new found arachnid lover (my son   )


----------



## innocence lost

*hello*

Im new here.. I got one emperor scorpion more coming soon. I have 4 crested geckos, 2 red tail boas, 2 cats, and a 150gl fish tank with oscars!!












dont know if these pics will show..
later


----------



## Cthulhu1254

Gosh!

Hi, all, I'm James.  I just got my first two spiderlings, an inch long G. pulchra named Ungoliant and a half inch G. aureostriata named Mahidable, for my 16th birthday.  Ungoliant is elvish for gloom weaver; she was Shelob's mother and Melkor's accomplice in the darkening of the Valinore.  I have a great + grandmother named Mahidable Fish, which I thought was just the coolest name ever.  I've always like spiders, and I'm really excited about owning them as pets.  They're just the cutest little inveribrates I've ever met!  I've also got a little house spider in the corner who helps control the ant population.  Feel free to contact me if you so choose.


----------



## kwesty75

*Hello Everybody*

My name is Keith and I was given a G. rosea, "Chile", for my birthday a couple of months ago. I am 26 yoa and am a law enforcement officer. Because of the job, I am glad to have a pet that does not require too much attention. Chile molted for the first time two days ago. It is amazing to see how much she has grown. I signed up for this site to see if there was any more information to be found. I am looking forward to adding to my collection in the future.


----------



## ColdBloodedOne

*New to the Community*

Good evening everyone. I am new to the boards and just wanted to say hello.
I have experience with over 70 or so reptiles and amphibians and have decided to get into arachnids instead.  I have photographed about 400 species of herps and a few arachnids on an amateur level but am getting much better. Please contact me if you have any of the more beginner type arachnids available. I also wouldn't mind buying multiple species from one person to maybe get the price down a bit. Thanks for taking a look.
ColdBloodedOne ;P


----------



## chad

*hey*

hello im from bc canada and ya i joined this site because i like spiders and other animals and i have lots of pets thats about it!


----------



## chad

*hello*

hi im confused if any one nos why pm me i have posted on a few things and it says i have no posts???? why? why? WHY?


----------



## LPacker79

chad said:
			
		

> hi im confused if any one nos why pm me i have posted on a few things and it says i have no posts???? why? why? WHY?


You only gain numbers towards your post count in the on topic forums, such as Tarantula discussion, scorpion, etc.


----------



## bludaffodils

*Hello*

Hey, I'm Kelsey from State College PA.  I'm currently a junior at Pennsylvania state university studying biology.  I love inverts, reptiles, amphibians and other such critters.  I'm artsy, crafty and love music that puts ya in a good mood.  Looking forward to this semester, and the next hamburg show.  Nice to meet ya'll.


----------



## syndicate

hey whats up people..my names chris.been a big fan of insects/spiders for some time now but have been thinking about getting a tarantula recently which brought me here.seems like a cool forum


----------



## Tammie

*New Introduction*

Hi there,
My name is Tammie, I am 37 yrs old, i have 3 kids. I live in Southern California. I love Tarantulas.  I have 5 of them. One I've had for the last 6 years She is a large Female Rose Hair. I also have 2 B. Smithi one Juvinile Female the other is a juvinile Male. Also a large Female GreenBottle Blue, and a Juvinile Female Chaco Golden Stripe. I sent out thier Exoskeletons as each one shed. I sent them to Michael at The Spider Shoppe. He let me know all thier Genders. I am wanting more Tarantulas. My kids love them to. Anyway i don,t know what else to say.

Sincerely,
Tammie.


----------



## Aru

Hi,
my name is Daniel and I come from Dortmund in Germany. I breed Pythons and scorpions.I have 2 Green treepythons,one Ballpython and 13 scorpions,like Tityus falconensis,C.margaritatus and so on. 

Best regards

Daniel


----------



## Vicious

Welcome to Arachnoboards Danny boy.... hope you have a blast...


----------



## c-land

*hello*

Hi, I'm Mike.  I go to school in NY and have a male L. parahybana who just molted to maturity.  I was hoping to fing him a date.


----------



## Jaygnar

Hi, everyone. I just adopted a three year old adult Chilean rose. I'm pretty sure that the spider is female, but I'm not staking my rep on that untill it molts. I got the spider from my neighbor because his girlfriend is  a total arachniphobe and insisted that either it left or she did. He had had it for three years and the housing of the poor thing was just awful. There had to be like fifty dead cricket corpses in this filthy 10 gallon aquarium. Playsand substrata, Filthy damp washcloth for water , no hiding place, and he left it under an incandescent light that was on 24/7. Still she seems healthy and happy now that I got her into a new, clean 10 Gallon aquarium with a hiding spot and a water dish and some vermiculite/peat mix substrata. I'll post pics soon, but for now,

 Hello To You All!  See you on the boards.


----------



## Megalodon

Hi Everybody, 

 I used to actually go under a different name a while back (TheHypnoToad) which i am sure no one remembers   and i realized that i never did formally introduce myself, im Erik, I live in Amherstview, Ontario, Canada, i have an A.avic that i have raised from when it was the size of my fingernail, i would like more but i need more space, other then that i love music, movies, anything art related really.


----------



## herper4ever

*new here*

hi my name is joe i and an aracnoculturist and a herpculturist i keep and breed scorpions and trantulas and reptile i work at a pet store i an in charge of reptiles and inverts. :worship: 

my personal collection:

T's

Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red-Knee )

Brachypelma auratum (Mexican Flame Knee )

Brachypelma emilia (Mexican Redleg)

Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant White Knee)

Eupalastrus campestratus (PINK ZEBRA BEAUTY)

2 Poecilotheria regalis (Indian ornamental )

SCORPIONS AND OTHER 

Damon diadema  (tanzanian tailless whip scorpion)

3 Babycurus jacksoni (RED BARK SCORPION)

3 Leiurus quinquestriatus (Death Stalker scorpion)


----------



## cvonrosen

*Introduction*

Hey my name is Christian. Ive been into inverts for along time but not as bad as ive been in the last year. My collection has boosted from 2 to well over 20 tarantulas and all sorts of scorpions and misc bugs. I am currently not keeping any mantids but want to start again. (I used to keep chinese and flower mantids) I am in Junior High and hope to get in some field of Herpetology. I also keep about 25 snakes. I live in Utah and have started a project on my local tarantula species that No one seems to know about, The Salt lake Brown. If anyone has any info on it please share. I keep a large group of Sunburst baboon and will hopefully be having a few sacs later on in the year. I also keep some B. smithi, B. vagrans, Haitian brown, Blondes, and a. avics. I keep Desert Hairy and emperer scorps and have more on there way.

Here are a few pics of my collection


----------



## rwfoss

Hello Christian, and welcome to the boards!! Very nice pictures! 

I would never have been allowed any of the inverts I have now when I was in Jr. High. Lucky you! Even at 32, I still had to convince my wife.    I have 14 tarantulas and 6 scorpions. I am acutally switching from scorpions to tarantulas. I love the Desert Hairys - have three of them myself, along with a female Emperor and two different flat rock scorpions. 

Enjoy Arachnoboards - lots of information here!

Rick


----------



## Menagerie

Hi! My name is Tina, and my husband and I kept a lot of reptiles, amongst other things    

We live in Sydney Australia.

I am actually very very arachnaphobic, but hubby was snake - phobic and I insisted on getting snakes, and he really wants a bird-eating tarantula.  I really want to get over my irrational fear, so we are getting a tarantula that is going to grow huge.

I suppose the advantage to such a big spider is its visibility lol.

Other than that, I work full time in law and am studying to become a lawyer.


----------



## Vicious

Welcome to the boards Christian.... AWESOME PICTURES!!!!  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## MindUtopia

*Hi Everyone*

Hi all.  My name is Karen.  I'm from New York City and have a growing collection of T's in a small NYC apartment.  I'm also currently a grad student in public health at NYU here.  We (my boyfriend and I) have 17 T's altogether, but of those, four (for now at least) are mine: a sub-adult female Curly Hair, a juvi female Green Bottle Blue, a juvi female Pink Zebra Beauty, and a Chilean Rose sling.  Hoping to add a few more slings to my personal collection soon (it's so tempting!).


----------



## KATTIVO

*New to forum.*

Hey all,

I am new to Ts but have been working with reptiles for years!  I own quite a few True Redtails and morphs.  Also, have quite a few Chondros, ETBs, Amazon Basin ETBs, and other arboreals.  Just picked up a "few" nice choice Ts from Botar and everyone of them look FANTASTIC!  I am sure more will be coming to this house!  Just love the colors...the same reason I got into the Boas!

Phong


----------



## tatteredimages

Greetings. My name is Kimberly and I've just aquired in my hot little hands two rosie's. I'm new to this parenting game, but they are the most amazing creatures to have graced my life


----------



## crotaline

Hello, 
My name is Adam.  I'm 24, live in southern WI, and have a son.  I've been keeping, breeding, and selling reptiles for many years.  I have kept scolopendra centipedes for many years, but only recently (last 6-8 months)started getting into spiders.  I am a vendor at Lee Watsons reptile swap every show.


----------



## kizza321

*Hello all*

Ello all im kieran ive recently brought myself a chile rose tarantula chuffed to bits with it enjoying watching the fear in the crickets eyes as my baby starts stalking the little suckers.Im 22 and still a little wary of her ive picked her up once but since then ive been abit of a big girls blouse about it.


----------



## Fire

*Hey*

Hey I just wanted to introduce myself :worship:.


----------



## MikeW

Okay I've already made a few posts, but I've been neglecting this forum, but I'm sure I'll be around a lot so I may as well take advantage.  I'm Mike and I'm from NY (small town you've never heard of about an hour drive north of NYC).  I'm 23, graduated from college last December (then I had a job, and got laid off, so I'm looking again, it's fun!).  Used to be affraid of spiders, but I don't like being affraid of things for no reason, so I got into this hobby.  Only have two right now, but that will probably change in the future.  That's it!


----------



## Kegel

*Hi*

Hi, and greetings from Denmark

My name is Philip and i am 25 years old. I am keeping tarantulas and scorpions. I have been in the this hobby since 1997.
I am looking forward to shar info and working with you all..

Philip


----------



## Corbin

Well now, I guess I might as well let you guys/gals know who I am.  My name is Corbin Martin, I am only 16 years old and I live in Akron, Ohio.  I currently don't keep any arachnids, all I have right now is 1.1 Albino Burms and 1.0 Vield Chameleon, but soon enough they will be joined by 0.1 T.Blondi, 0.1 L.Parahybana, and 0.1 G. Aureostiata and 0.1 Yellow Head Retic.

Here's a few pics to show you myself and my animals:

Here's me with my 0.1 Albino Burm:






Here's my 1.0 Albino Burm:






Here's my 1.0 Vield Cham:






Thanks for looking,
Corbin


----------



## singlemind

*hello...*

hello, I'm brandon, and i'm very glad to join an active tarantula forum. I've been reading and visiting for the last two months since I got my first tarantula, now I'm up to 3 and the scorpion I've had for a little over a year. I live in Ny state, and am 23. Studied entomology in college, although I havnt yet finished a degree, I know a great deal about bees, wasps and ants... arachnids just came an extention of that and with the bonus of making better pets.


----------



## Lloth9

Hi everyone,

I've been roaming around these forums for awhile and just thought I would introduce myself. As for the basics, my name is Danielle, I'm 21, and I live in Colorado, but I am planning on leaving the state to pursue a degree in entomology  . I've been keeping tarantulas since I was 17, when I got an Avic. for x-mas. I have a very small collection currently (3 T's and an L. hesperus), but when I move out of a cramped apartment and into a house my pretty babies will have lots more friends   . I have been enjoying this message board as an excelent resource tool for information and personal amusement. I am always thrilled with the dedication and knowledge everyone here has for their invertabrates and hope to share my enthusiasm as well.

Thanks,
Danielle


----------



## siras78

Not much to say here.  I'm 25, married and living in VA.  I have 2 tartantulas with 2 more on the way. (red knee, pinktoe, chilean rose, and skeleton)  I also have fish, clams, hamsters, cats, dogs, and an iguana.   I've been lurking and have read a ton of helpful information so I'm looking forward to sticking around.


----------



## edre_hawkflyer

I'm a new T keeper. Ordered a lovely lil' curly hair female from Scott's Tarantulas. I don't like petstores. I'm 21, college student, and spider lover. I've been doing tons of research and hanging around the boards. Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Henrysmom

I am brand new at this whole thing!  I am a Midwest, USA teacher who was just looking for a unique classroom pet and came home with a striped knee T that I know very little about.  My husband actually found the site for me, and I am hooked!  I have found lots of info and nice people who are willing to be patient with my newbie status!


----------



## neverisnow

*Bonjour*

My name is Zachary.  I am, unfortunately, stuck in Mississippi for the moment at a local junior college.  I own a chilean rose T and an emperor scorpion.  I'm interested in owning more, as I learn more about the ones I have.  I'm especially interested in a greenbottle blue T at the moment, if any current owners have any essential advice or info it's very welcome.  Thanks


----------



## KirosReptiles

Hi guys,



> We noticed that you have not yet posted on our site. Why not take some time and Introduce Yourself? Become an active part of the largest online Invertebrate Hobbyist community today!


Um, ok... after all I've only been lurking for a year LOL  Does anyone actually read this, unless they're posting here anyway?  :?   No matter...

Lee, 23, N.W. England, UK.  Cohabiting with my gf of three years and her three young girls (argh), been keeping and breeding Boas, Pythons, Monitors and whatnot for about 13 or so years now. Kept Ts for the last year, just got into OWs/OBTs hehe

My other interests include driving, biodiesel, psychology (esp. psychopharmacology), veterinary medicine and surgery, the internet, Pit Bulls and other bull breeds, security/police training my dogs to bite bad guys, hunting with lurchers, terriers and ferrets... blah blah I'm getting boring now I think   

So, that's me  ;P


----------



## Stefan-V

*Hey!*

My name is Stefan. I lived in southamerica till I was 16. I never thought about having a tarantula, but somehow they remind me of home and thats why I got one. It's a male stripe Knee. I also own a millipede and a huge fat white lab rat.


----------



## Rockhead

*Hello everyone*

Hello, my screen name is rockhead.  I'm a geologist living in northern New Mexico, USA.  I've always liked large predatory arthropods and I'm happy to see I'm not alone.  I also have a strong interest in marine invertebrates, but I suppose that's a different forum.  I've been married for almost 30 years and my wife thinks these things are cute.  I'm such a lucky guy.  I've gotten some good advice from other Arachnoboards subscribers already and I look forward to much more.  That's all for now.


----------



## fyrburn

hi there  I'm Brian, 18, from the UK and have recently purchased a mexican red knee sling.
Allow me to proceed to absorb as much of your knowledge as I can 
I'm a total noob where keeping spiders is concerned so go easy on me


----------



## jonnysebachi

*Hello*

He everyone,
just trying to gain more info about these neat tarantulas we raise.  Just stumbled onto this websit.  Great info areas.


----------



## mongoloid

*widows*

Whats up all, I'm new to this site and am basically here because of the Latrodectus fanatics out there.  I saw one this summer that was even big by you guys standards when I was in California.  It was the first one I'd ever seen, and it kind of freaked me out and fascinated me at the same time, so I did some research and decided I was going to keep them.  In terms of American widows, I like bishopi and variolus, and I was thinking about crossing them, then crossing them with a mactan, just for the hell of it.  Who knows how that will turn out, but It gets boring here in Texas, what can i say.


----------



## Garbonzo13

Hi all, My name is Greg and I am getting into scorps again after 12 years.  I am 31, and live in S.W.Florida, I am collecting and starting a breeding program for Mantids and scorps as a hobby.  Guess I have to much time on my hands.  My wife is also thinking of keeping Tarantulas.  Here is my trademark mugshot.http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a336/krucann/me1.jpg


----------



## N.W.A.

Well, I've neglected to post here for a while so, I thought I might add a little info about me. I'm 15 and already have a few bad habits (which I'm not going into). One of the bad habits is from my grandmother's point of view, which is: spider's are nasty don't keep them at my house. Well I've succeeded to get him inside the house (we even did a downscaled SWAT maneuver with paintball guns ). Unfortunately someone might have sprayed bug spray around him.... I'll have to wait til morning to find out . I live in a <EDIT> little crackhead town called Holly Hill, Florida, which is sandwiched between Daytona Beach and Ormond Beach.


----------



## Beto_CJ

Well well,  Im  in the first  trarantula, she's a so cute and funny P. murinus her name is Xuranha LOL, i'm 20 and living in Brazil  in a small city  Uberlândia in the moust beaty state MG.
I'm here looking for informations and friends.
Thanks


----------



## Spydee

Hello

My name is Jason Higgs and I am 29 from Cornwall, UK.  I own a B.Smithi (Mexican Red Knee), and have done for about 6 months now.  This is a big hello to everyone on Arachnoboards.com and a thankyou up front for all the knowledge I can gain from the people here.  Hopefully one day I can return the favour.

Till Next Time.  

J.


----------



## itsy

Hi my name is Jo and i'm from Oxfordshire in the Uk, I have just got my very first T after months of reading here and she is a G.Pulchra called Aragog.Can see this being the first of many.


----------



## ibassplayer205

Me: Hi, my name is Seth, and Im an aracnoholic.
All: (in sync) Hi Seth!

20 y/o (21 this Dec.) and I have always wanted a Tarantula (since I was about 5). Since I recently moved out of my moms house I can finally get one  ;P . 

I found these boards a while ago and have been lurking in the shadows reading and gathering as much information as possible before I got my first T. Im getting a G. rosea, and after I get used to having one, who knows where Ill go from there.


----------



## trashman921

Hello, 

  Chris from Syracuse, NY. I have a Luna Moth Pupa. Wouls like some more infomation on care and what to expect. Found the lava about 5 weeks ago.
Watch a couple days later as it spon itself into a cacoon. I checked to see if the pupa was alive by carefully opening the cacoon. It is alive. Any help would be great. Would love to see the adult Luna Moth. Have never seen one


Thanks


----------



## slayercortex

*Hello*

Hello,
 My name is Dustin Hart; I am 18 years old and i am fron San Diego California.
I bought a Pink-toe Tarantula about a week ago and I am glad that i found this web site. It is very useful for finding all of my Tarantula needs aswell as give me plenty of ideas for the future. 
                                      -Dustin-


----------



## Scarface1985

*wsup*

I'm not good at these things but my name is Bart and i'm from belgium so if i write mistakes you must forgive me   . I started this hobby just a month ago and i have taken a large intrest in keeping scorpions and spiders. For the moment i've got 3 pandinus imperators and 1 lasiadora parahybana. I think thats all you have to know for now, i don't think anybody's interested in what colour i paint my bedroom so...peace


----------



## CHIPJVELOZ

*Hello everybody!*

I'm new to the hobby, but i already have three tarantulas and three scorpions. I love the Simpsons, I'm so happy they're still on TV! The Simpson are honestly the only reason I own a TV. I love pizza! I love my girl even more, who took me out for pizza last night! Pizza is the best! Hope to get to know you all better, I know I'll learn tons from you.


----------



## quinquestriatus

Hello, my name is Aaron. I used to catch scorps and T's as a kid in AZ and then my family moved to CO. And about a year ago I started collecting again. My favorite scorp. is the Deathstalker. I don't know why but, I'm just absolutely in love with them. My fav. new world T is the Brazilian Salmon Pink and my absolute fav. old world would have to be the Ornamentel baboon.


----------



## DHunter

*Hi*

Been haging out for a few days & found loads of info, so I thought I'd better join and stick around a while.

I live in Utah & found what seems to be a Vaejovis Confusus while fossil hunting out in the west desert. I've found many scorpions while rockhounding but this little fellow just caught my interest so I caught It & brought it home.

For now it's in a small tank, but I'll be going to get a larger one this weekend to give it some wander room.

Thanks for having such an informative site.

John


----------



## Sibeleen

*Hey hey*

Hello all

My name is Sina (pronounced Seena) and I love in south west london.
(england that is).
And to be honest...I've been peaking on this site for months now, and have learned a whole bunch. So now I have decided to sign up since I now own my very first Avicularia Metallica.
Arrived 2 days ago, and roughly 1inch body (including abdomen) and leg span of 2inch+.
As you can tell, I'm a happy guy, and hope to learn plenty from you lovely folks 

SiB


----------



## Laurie

Hi there. I'm Laurie, 16, Vancouver Canada. I'm a spider enthusiast, and have had many pets of my own, and am currently houseing a jiant house spider named Aran.


----------



## stevenhman

I'm Steven from Tennessee. I turn 21 in October(yay!). I've been keeping scorps and T's for about 6 years now. I used to have a fair collection but, when I moved to college I had to stay in the dorms, No pets allowed and they sprayed for pests monthly. I turned to reef tanks for two years, the reef tanks ate all my money. Now that I'm in my own place again I'm begining the transfer back to inverts! For the $400+ I've spent on the reef I could've gotten tons of inverts. 
Previous collection: T's- A. geniculata, A. seemanni, A. avicularia, B. albopilosum, H. minax, G. rosea, Pterinochilus sp., C. cyaneopubescens. I know I'm forgetting a couple...
Scorps - P. imperator, S. marus, C. vittatus, P. transvaalicus, O. walberghi, O. asper


----------



## sbizzar

Hi people!!
My name is Márcio. I live in São Paulo, Brazil... And  I usually walk in the forest to observe animals, mainly spiders in bromeliads. Now I have P. murinus,  G. pulchra, L. klugi, V. roseus,  A.caniceps, P. cambridgei and lings.
Best regards for all.
Thanks.


----------



## miel

hello everybody
Found this page through google, i've been looking for a forum like this for a while. 
I have a Thrixopelma pruriens female (I asume female, on base of picures on the web), which a friend gave to me when i moved into his room. He was going to marry but his wife didn't want his spiders to come along. Something I cannot imagine because spiders are simply fascinating. My brothers now has 6 different spiders, don't know excactly what species.
Anyway, I study biology in Wageningen (Netherlands), I'm 19, I live in a studenhouse, and my housemates don't like my spider that much anymore since i accidently let it escape .  I found it back after searching al the house, just 30 centimeters away from its home, behind my radio (nice and warm).
ehm, o ya, I love to read, I practice jiu jitsu (just starded) and i still have to get my boyfriend like my spider.


----------



## Arashi

Hello everyone!  Figured I'd take a few moments to introduce myself before I go galavanting all over the boards...hehe.  :}  My name is Brianna, I'm 23 years old, and I live in Wisconsin, USA.  I am fairly new to Tarantula keeping, so the main reason I came here was to further my knowledge of them so I can be a better keeper for my furry little friends.  I am currently the proud owner of a Grammostola rosea (have had her for about a year now) and a brand new Aphonopelma seemanni.  My collection is small, but I'm hoping to add more Tarantulas as I learn more about the different types.    I am also a keeper of Tropical Fish, and (at the moment) have 5 tanks set up and running.  Also hoping to add a lizard to the family soon as well.


----------



## splateree

Hi all, I'm Ken, I live in So. California In the San Jacinto mountains at 6800ft. Up here I dont need to "keep" arachnids, they live in the environment all arround me (and in my home). My favorite, is the solpugid, Eremobates sp. A variaty of Wind scorpion or "vinegaroon". An excellent description and scetch of one can be found here .... http://ag.arizona.edu/urbanipm/scorpions/solpugids.html
  The coolest things about them are their 10 appendages, the 2 front ones are modified mandibles which are so sticky they can climb glass even when it is beyond vertical. They are very fast, as fast as a lizard and can run a long distance (like 20ft. to seek saftey). If threatened they act very aggressivly, charging at you and then either vearing away at the last moment OR suddenly running in REVERSE!! I have seen one run backwards for 5ft. just as fast as forward. 
   Another arachnid I have seen but have not found any info on (so far) is a spider which can emit 5 strands of web simultainiously. It has 4 "bumps" on its back which emit web as well as the tip of the "tail". It has a grey motteled exterior with "spikes" protruding from all of its leg joints. I dont find many of them, so when I catch one in the house I always place it in a "good bug catching spot" outside. 
  What an excelent site this is!!
   See ya all again soon, Ken


----------



## btcarnovale

*Mantids in San Francisco Bay area?*

In the last couple weeks I've found two mantids in my yard.  I've lived in the San Francisco bay area for 60 years (25 in San Mateo & 35 in San Jose), and these are the first ones I've ever noticed.

One was about 2 inches long and bight green.  The other was well over 3 inches, brown, and had wings.

Does anybody know if these are some new non-native invaders that have moved in?  Are these just CA natives who have recently expanded their range?  Have I just not been paying enough attention?


----------



## Waryur

Hey yall my name is Jeff Knipper and I'm from St. Louis Missouri. I go to college in Cleveland Ohio, buisness and philosophy major. I have 3 T's and consider myself still to be a novice collector. I used to be a pretty good little wrestler back in my day, i like pool, budweiser, good burgers, good people, and good fishing. Nice to meet yall glad to be here!


----------



## PrettyHate

Ive been a lurker on this board for about a year now- and figured it was about time to make an intro. My name is Laura. Im 20 yrs old and live in Winnipeg, Manitoba (Thats in Canada- you know, that void above the US- for those of you that are geographically challenged  )

I am an avid animal lover- so it only seems appropriate that I work in a petstore. I will be returning to school this winter- not sure on what the topic of study will be as of yet.

My zoo includes-

3 T's- two Rosies, and a Red Knee (Alice, Marie, and Sabrina)
3 Hedgehogs- Bosco, Murdoc and Herb
3 Fire Belly Toads- Kenna, Topaz and Madrid
1 Ribbon Snake- Bella
1 Red Earred Slider- Drake
1 Red Bellied Cooter- Molly
1 Drawf Hamster- Bianca
2 Budgies- Griffin and Pheonix
1 Dog- Roxy

My animals are my life  - and Im proud of it!


----------



## ggmbangKURYENTE

Hi folks, Jerjer here. Good day to all of you guys. I'm gonna be having my T pretty soon as soon as I dispose my whole piranha setup. Well, I used to have eight-legged beauties when I was a kid but they were nasty orbweavers that's used for spider fighting. The last invert that I had aside from a praying mantis was a scorpion. Unfortunately it passed away. Well, hope to see ya guys at the forums. Thank u very much.


----------



## Tipan

Hello everyone.  I love reptiles and I love scorpions.


----------



## SamtheMan

*Howdy*

Hello all,
           The names Sam.  I'm a born and raised New Yorker.  I'm a part-time college student full-time nursery school teacher.  I've been interested in Tarantulas ever since I stumbled across a dealer at the local expo who had a T. Blondi for sale.  Aftert that I did my research and bought a Rosie who is still with me and have since expanded my collection to what might be considered obsessive proportions.  I also keep other Reptiles and fish as well.


----------



## Rob_Kebab

hellooo well im Rob im kinda new to keeping terrantulas.I live in England im 28 years old my first terrantula i got 5 maybe 6 years ago and its a female curly hair and she is very skittish and defensive when i put my hand in to take away dead food or top up her water  shes got me a few times with her hair kickin in my face lol  .I recently bought a pink toe and a goliath bird eater both females my goliath is 6 years old and quiet tame and doesnt mind being handled :S ive just had them a couple of days and give them their 1st feed since ive owned them i only fed them large locusts but wanna give them summin diffo so any feed back about the goliath and what would be best for keeping them in and things like that would be a help


----------



## lemur

*ahoj then...*

Right,my name's Lemur because I'm nocturnal, so although most of you other users seem to live/while on the other side of the Atlantik Ocean,we might meet online...
Currently I haven't got a spider. This is of course not true, our garden and flat are secretely full of them (a secret to my flatmates,not to me), and I cultivate a good relationship with them (the spiders.with my flatmates as well).
I had a male orthognate when I was about 15, and that's quite a long time ago. Keeping him was one of the major victories over certain other members of the family, but he had to go eventually and under my protest, because his food managed to escape frequently and drive my relatives nuts.
I never ceased from being fascinated and interested by spiders, and I will again start to keep once I obtain perfect conditions to do so.At the moment I'm well into learning about Nephilae.
I stumbled across this site by sheer accident, and I noticed this is a refugium of people with serious interest and passion - it was good to look up good old Phoneutria again.
Anyone who has visited the "Permanent Spider-exhibition" here in Prague knows how frustratingly inaccurate information is there, and in fact it's not that easy to find hobby-arachnologists over here.
Anyway,I chose the smiley that runs against the wall,because it would represent me the most...
                :wall:


----------



## Leper

I just found this board and figured maybe I could get some help identifying my pet scorpion.  I'll post a picture in the appropriate forum. 

Seems like a nice place you have here!


----------



## Sobrino

Hi! Whats up, my name is Victor and I live in NYC. Currently I'm new to the forum, but either way I have three T's.
A Curly Hair (Colombia)about 2 and a half inches, recently molted
A Rose Hair (Venom, my first)about 4 inches,
A Chaco Golden Knee (Anansi) about 3 inches
Other people and I consider myself to be a newbie, but I always had interactions with arachnids. Good Luck!


----------



## GootySapphire

Hello one and all, 

I am Jonathan from Seattle, WA. I am 20 years old and just started making a collection. So far my collection consists of:

1x P. Metallica
1x P. Fasciata
1x L. parahybana
1x C. Marshalli
1x A. Avicularia

I am hoping to soon add lots more to my collection as I am upgrading to an bigger apartment. Hope to talk to you all soon. Much respect! :worship:


----------



## MrT

*Hello friends*

My name is Ernie. I've been around this site for years. I have a new computer,so I changed my name. Most folks wouldn't remember me now anyway. I've been away for over two years on really toxic treatments for Hep C. There's only three treatments developed to treat or cure Hep C, and I failed all three. So, now all I can do is hope for liver a transplant or take a trip to the upper room w/ Jesus..   So I figured I could spend some of my days back on good old Arachnopet.com.    I've changed alot both mentally, and physically, so go easy on me pls................................................       I own both T's and Scorps, but not near as many as in the old day's.........can't git right.


----------



## bugs4life

*hey there hi there ho there*

Hi, I'm Kelsie.  I'm 15 (almost 16) and I live in El Dorado, Kansas.  I've had my two giant black millies for five months now, and I'm getting myself a G. rosea hopefully within the next couple of months...which I know has been described as the gateway drug to becoming a true tarantula hobbyist :-D
Oh fun fun fun!

Mwah!
Kels


----------



## baddspider

*Glad 2 b here!!*

My name is Cesar. I live in the Chicagoland area and am slowly finding interest in predatory type creatures again. Im a HUGE fish hobbiest of many years (20yrs+). I have had spiders and various other creatures in the past and have recently been given a BADASS fast moving taratula. It was about 1/2in 3 months ago or so and is now closer to 3in. Not sure the species though. Anyways, ill be spending more time with spiders and plan to pick up a few more. I hope to learn much about arachnids while frequent visits here. I look forward to meeting and communicating with the people on this board. Hope everyone here has a GREAT and safe day!


----------



## bulldog18

*Hello*

My name is Chris and myself along with my 10 year old son  Nick have been involved with spiders for a year now. It has been a very good learning experience for the both of us. We read the boards almost daily. I have found alot of useful information on the boards. We had our first molt about three weeks ago and part of it was still stuck to the rump. I went online and looked into the boards for my answer. I found it and raised the humidity a little and within an hour the molt was free. What I found here are a lot of good people willing to help with any problem or comfort you if things don't work out. I thank all of you who contribute to this. I hope some day to return the favor. Thanks, Chris & Nick


----------



## Scorpious

*Whats up?*

Hi guys,my names Mark...I'm 12(yet another young guy) and live in Queensland,Australia.....I'm quite new to this hobby(or life) and site...I'm interested in getting a scorpions mostly of all the Arachnids and would love to own one.....i've liked Arachnids for quite a while and when i was younger i used to catch small roaches and moths and go walking in the forests looking for scorps burrows and see if they were hungry.....used to love watching them jump out and snatch the food  ...anyway enuff of my life story  

Hope to have a long and happy membership on this site..
Cheers...Scopious


----------



## InsaneCat

Hi, 
My name is Alex I'm 13, yes, another young guy. Quite new to the hobby, but have done my research, I livei nWinnipeg, MB, Canada. I'd like to eventually get a T. Blondi or 3, but for now am getting set up for a B. Smithi which I found at a local petstore for $34.99. I've always had a thing for inverts and arachnids, but recently decided to wise up and get myself a pet I'd really love.

Hope to have a good time here and talk with other enthusiests,

PS, if you're wondering about the name thing, please don't. It was a quickie name


----------



## Anubis77

Hello everyone. I'm fairly new to the hobby but have kept a few species of mantids in the past. Right now I have one Grammostola aureostriata, one Centruroids excilicauda, and one Latrodectus hesperus. I have a few more invertebrates and herps as well. Hopefully in the future I can make a good collection of tarantulas of different species. Glad to meet you all and I hope to have fun here.
-Vash L.


----------



## mscush

just browsin'


----------



## Mandrake

Hey all, I'm new to the boards, and a relative newcomer to keeping tarantulas. I've only got one, a juvenile _phormictopus cancerides_ named Jamal that I've had for about three months now. I'm willing to concede that I'm quite likely to want more in the near future, but I'm making myself wait until I learn as much as I can about them until I go in on anything else.


----------



## dannye

*Howdy*

I'm Dannye, I'm posting here because the board keeps encouraging me to do so.  Many of you know me, many of you probably don't!  I've been keeping T's since 1997 when I lived in San Francisco, I moved to Oregon, my collection grew, I sold my collection and moved to Australia to hang out with Steve Nunn and acquired a huge collection of not-so-beautimous and not-so-friendly Aussie T's.  At present I have no T's in the house but plan to start collecting again soon from Steve's various and sundry eggsacs from this season.  

I started the WTA (Women's Tarantula Alliance) "back in the day" before chicas were posting so readily, the hobby sure has grown in four years and it's great to see a lot of the OG faces and names again here at the "Greatest Tarantula Forum on the Web".  

~Dannye


----------



## mybabyhasfangs

Hello,
We are new to the T world but have been in the reptile world for over 10 years.  Thanks to about 3 or 4 years of walking by Mr. Botars tables and him taking the time to educate me, I am now getting over my fear of spiders.  He even helped me through holding my first T at the Tinley show!!!  No one believes me though...LOL.  Anyway, I have a versi sling and a purpurea coming this weekend and Jason, my other half has a few geniculatas.  We witnessed our first molt yesterday which was a sight to see and yielded a call to Mr. Botar because we didn't know exactly what was going on when we woke up and it looked like our T has spun a hammock and was sunbathing on his back.  So we are learning and this board is great.  I just wanted to say Hi to everyone and to say sorry for all the newbie questions in advance.  

Looking forward to getting to know everyone

Christina and Jason


----------



## bludaffodils

*hello*

Hello.  I'm Kelsey.  I am a junior at Pennsylvania State University.  I love my six tarantulas (mostly slings) and my crested geckos.  I'm an ecology major and environmental inquiry minor.  I also enjoy the arts.


----------



## deadlock25

*Hello*

hey i guess i am interducing myself. i have quite a few pets, but right now i am interested in trying to find a S. longistylus male for my pretty little female. I am hoping that someone out there might be able to help me in my quest. so any help in the right direction would be great.
                                                               thanx
                                                                      Josh


----------



## lovemyrosey

*Hi*

Hey All,
New to the area.  I have 2 Rose Hairs.  Don't the sex yet waiting for them to molt.  Never had spiders before but I have gotten really attached to them so I hope they survive.  And no I don't have them in the same inclousure. 

I think one of them is molting now not for sure.  IT's doing something really weird.  It made the molting blanket and has some really weird looking stuff come out of it.  Guess time will tell.


----------



## ReptileMan27

*Hello*

Hello everyone,My name is Jason and alot of you may know me from other forums like,venom list,amazing herps,reptile forums,and a few others but for those of you who dont know me. I have been keeping herps for about 11 years now and just strarted keeping inverts to a year or so ago. The only invert I have right now is 1 Pandinus imperartor but am getting some more scorpions soon. You can view my list of herps in my signature .


----------



## Kizzywhizzy

Hi, I'm Brett. I am getting ready to buy my first tarantula.  I am trying to find out everything I need to know about them.  I want to start out with getting a Chilean Rose, then a Pink-toed.  And hopefully work my way up to a Cobalt and a King Baboon.


----------



## MORBIUS

Just wanted to say I'mback. I know you all missed me so don't deny it.
  See ya, MORBIUS


----------



## kerm55

*Salmon Pink Bird Eater*

Just got my first from an insect fair. Had a rose hair prior. Hope this spiderling will grow well. Ate its first pinhead moments ago. Any advise from other owners on care and feeding would be great. The owner of the female assured me his was very docile and cooperative. He stated the size to be 13" which appears to be a "little fabricated". But he also stated he handled his frequently. Hope this is the case as I'm looking for a great handler...
Please let me know any tips you might have.


----------



## deadxonxarrival

Hello everyone!  My name is Kat, I'm 17 years old and I live in Denver, Colorado.  I've recently embarked on the wonderous thing that is owning a Tarantula as I've had my very own Grammostola Rosea for just a little over a month =) Her name is Juliet and she's absolutely gorgeous; that's her in my Av.  I can't wait to get more involved with this board and I certainly can't wait to get to know all you amazing people who share this same passion with me.


----------



## Crazy8

Hello everyone!

I'd like to first say thank you to everyone for the huge wealth of knowledge you spew out, its been a fantastic help! My name is Jon, i'm from Vancouver BC, i currently have 3 t's, A. Avic, P. Regalis, and a cute little A. Versi sling... anyways i just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Lover of 8 legs

*I'm New: I live in Newfoundland, Canada & Lokking for dealers in my Area*

Hi to All,

I'm new to this exciting life style. I have only 2 Ts - A B vagans & B albopilosum. I'm looking to purchase a B smithi. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Daisey_Boo222

Hey my name's Emily, 12 yrs old. All of which i've devoted to my pets.   My Best friend is Madeline (Botar's Stepdaughter). I love to help feed the T's at their house. i know the other people who have a basement full of T's do it all day, and its not that fun to them. but i have only two, and its exciting.   
LOVE the color PINK! and chocolate and latte's are the glue that hold me together! I love the scaley ones, as well as the furry friends. I just know i am going to own a zoo when i grow up....whether i like it or not!


----------



## BurrowDweller

*Hello*

Hey everyone!

My name is Anthony and I live in Kentucky.  I am glad to have found this site as it is quite informative.  Been a long time since I have had any spiders (if you don't count the recluses and wolf spiders that seem to inhabit every home in this area).  Use to have a B. smithi back in the day when every pet shop sold them for $15 each and there was only one book on their care.  Things sure have changed for the better!  Don't have any Ts yet, but have been doing research and getting ready.  As you can see from my user name I am mostly into ground dwelling Ts.

Have a good one,
Anthony


----------



## DragonMaiden

*im new to the boards*

Hi all!  I have 2 pink toes and 2 rose hairs and 1 red knee. My rosehairs are with me 5-7 yrs now,   I have had the pink toes a few months and the mex red knee 2 yrs now.  I have a prob... 1 pink toe molted and all went well. the second was found upsidedown and has been that way for a day now. This am she was found right side up but legs are kinda folded up under her. Any suggestions? thanks

I alos have 5 emperor scorps, 1 is a baby, 3 of the females are pregnant  and 4 bearded dragons


----------



## Genevieve

*hi again*

Hello again. I"m going to try this again. for some reason it keeps saying that i ahve't posted wen iknow i have at least 3 times before.   I joined this site a couplew months ago and its still being weird.


----------



## Arachnoboards

Genevieve said:
			
		

> Hello again. I"m going to try this again. for some reason it keeps saying that i ahve't posted wen iknow i have at least 3 times before.   I joined this site a couplew months ago and its still being weird.


Your post count only counts in the informational forums. Once you post in there, then the message will disappear. 

Welcome to the boards everyone!   


The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## mysticulator

*well hello*

wassup people
i own 20 tarantulas and i dont no a damn thing about them, so hopefully this site will help me increase my knowledge about them..... just kidding  , my mom  and i have a totally wierd obession with these.... creatures and im hoping to learn a bit more about them  
~the pretty ugly girl~


----------



## izzie22

Hey!

My name is michelle.  I'm 20 yrs, from Tucson, AZ.  I work at Starbucks, I know, but they're not all that bad, I swear.   I'm a first time owner.  I did plenty of research before buying my new little friends, and this website was awesome.  I have an antilles pinktoe and a golden knee.  I'm so excited, and hopefully someday I'll have more!!  If anyone has any helpful advice, feel free to throw it my way!

Thanks, 
Michelle


----------



## SpiderZone2

Hi,
I noticed it has been some time since the last time you asked your question. In response to it, it may take several molting before the leg will totally grow back in  length. This sometimes happens when the substrate is too dry prior to molting. Just give a nice misting spray just before you know your 8 legged friend will molt. Not too wet! And even after it has molted nicely, then give a little drink of water. They may also not want to eat prior to molting. I have found this to be true with several species. I have just joined the board and saw your request.
Hope this is helpful :razz:


----------



## SpiderZone2

Hi, 
I am new the boards and just wish to say I have had my 8 legged friends for many years. I have aquired many other ones through the years. I guess my wish list is ever growing. I also know a guy that has been in the hobby for many years and has way more experience than I do. I do consult him when it comes to the more delicate spiders. My first spider was a L. Parahybana. She was a sexed female. She is 11 years old and I had decided to breed her as she was a wild caught at that time and I thought what the heck! I was surprised to find out at her age she would even take to a male. She has. We have been fattening her up on roaches. Her last molt before we breed her was measured at 8 and a half inches. She is one of the biggest that anyone we know has. I have taken very good care of my girl! It will be awhile before I will see the results of the breeding. I can't wait.   I named her Jasmine. She is not yet full grown. She has awhile yet for that. The bigger they are is seems the longer it takes, but she is a very beautiful animal. I do have many other kinds also. I have a mature male Ephebopus Uatuaman. <EDIT> I also have a of my personal pets ! B Smithi .....  male
                   C Fasciatum ....   male
                   G Aureastriata  
                   B. Albopilisem
                   L. Parahybana....  female
                   A. Verisicolor ....   male
                   A. Geniculata
                   H. Maculata ....    female
                   A. Seemanni .......female
                   B. Boehmei   ...... male
                   N. Chromatus  
                   P. Regalis
                   P. Cambridgei   ..   female
                   pterinachilus Sp. ... male
                  C. Cyaneopubescens....    female
                   L. Cristata


----------



## stardustaddict

Hi,

Newbie to the board and arachnids. Mostly hanging around for research purposes I guess as I don't have any T's or anything else. Eventually I hope to get a chilean rose, or perhaps something like a mexican blonde or zebra T to start myself off-- kinda feel like I have the genus and species names down pat before I go out and get one, you know? :} 

That and the fact that I need to get over the whole arachnophobia thing...  .

Yep, scared of spiders and most things with more than four legs, but completely fascinated with tarantulas--cause they're big and I can see them most like. 

So "Hi" and Stuff,
Lorna


----------



## crawldad

*I'm here!!!*

...........and it's about time.  I'm a 44 year old that has never completely grown up  .  I like to collect, raise, and teach others about critters.  And I like to collect knives.  Between myself and my 4 kids, we have snakes, frogs, lizards, tarantulas, scorpion, rat, and a dog.  I look forward to being part of this community.


----------



## The Dude

Hi, I just joined, my name is Nick, and I'm from Texas.


----------



## Valledelsole

Ciao everyone!

my name is Stefano, i'm from Tuscany, Italy.
I'm 34 years old, married with Szilvia and got a baby too.
We have an Agriturismo (Holiday Farm).
I have been keeping tarantulas since i can't remember how many years.
My preferred spiders are Xenesthis and who knows me knows my passion for these beautiful but rare Theraphosids!

Ciao,
Ste


----------



## arachnopimpess

hi i am chrissy 21 tommorrow! from north east england have 9 t's and i suck massivly with latin names and have the short term memory of a gold fish with amnesia! xx


----------



## Skypainter

*Hi everyone*

My name is Jeff and have been interested in insects, reptiles, and spiders since I was a wee yonker. I have lots of experience rearing insects, snakes, lizards, true spiders, and am now getting into tarantulas. I have been doing very well with my spiderlings I have acquired from Krazy 8's and with my three adult T's I rescued from a pet shop. My main interest is arboreals and I'm hoping to do some breeding in the near future.

Looking forward to meeting other arachnid enthusiasts.  

Jeff


----------



## Spider-woman

Howdy all....

Finally getting around to my first post and it's only appropriate that it be an introduction. I am a 33-year-old mom of two young 'uns, an artist, writer, outdoor enthusiast and keeper of my own private household zoo.   

Hoping to learn lots and meet some cool folks here. I seriously, urgently, DESPERATELY want a king baboon, but until I find a locking plexiglass cage to keep the odd trespassing kid out...I'll stick with the 10 NWs I have now. Cheers!


----------



## DanCameron

Hey all, my name is Dan Cameron (as is my forum name oddly enough).  Most people just call me Cameron.  A friend showed me how informative this forum was so I thought, "Heck, might as well join up."  And for the record I'm 23 and currently reside near Chicago, IL.


----------



## MissM

Hi, I am new to Arachnoboards, but not new to raising and breeding Tarantulas.  I am looking to expand my collection to include the Tap's and Acantho's.


----------



## atrocitron

name's Jared.  Farmington, MO.  Work in a nuthouse.  Have a G Rosea and an A Seemani.  Soon to have a rare Afghani cave spider--I'll keep you informed.  23.  That is all.


----------



## FOX

*Introducing My-self*

Hi All, I Have Just Joined This Site & What A Good Un It Is.
My Pals Are A 4" Chillie Called Princess / A 4" S.a.pink Toe Called Spooks & A Cute Little Red Rump Who's Only Just 1" Called Flicker.
Next On The Adgenda Has Got To Be A B.smithi, My Son Of 7 Is Also Very Passionate About The Spidey's.
I'll Be Back On Here Picking Your Brains Shortly To The Best Way To Keep In The Humidity In My Tanks. Bye For Now. The Fox


----------



## solaceofwinter

im kinda new to the site, ive made a few posts but decided a proper intro was in order. 
my name is Nick Savage i live in NE Kentucky, currently i am married but am going through a divorce at the moment. im 24 years old and ive owned spiders since i was 15. rose's, pink toes, lividums, recently i just got back into them and decided to get back into them after a slacker period, ive got a giant white knee, suntiger, and a salmon pink all around 1" and the salmon pink about 1/4" i hope to get them fattened up before winter. ive also got a female rose hair that ive had since i was about 15. some of my other hobbies are Jeeps and 4x4's, fishing, drumming, drawing, Halo2 etc etc.im really easy to get along with and can make friends with about anyone. id post a pic but i dont have any recent ones. sorry.


----------



## FOX

HI EVERYONE, I HAVE JUST JOINED THIS GREAT SITE, ITS VERY GOOD BUT MEGA CONFUSING. I AM THE OWNER OF A 4" S.A. PINK TOE CALLED SPOOKS / A CUTE LITTLE 1.5" RED RUMP CALLED FLICKER & MY LITTLE BOY HAS A 4" CHILLIE ROSEA CALLED PRINCESS. MY 7 YEAR OLD SON PLAYS WITH THE T's BUT IS FRIGHTENED OF CRICKETS? SAYING THAT FOLKS I HANDLE & PLAY WITH MY T's BUT I AM TERRIFIED OF HOUSE & GARDEN SPIDERS. SOME PEOPLE ARE TOTALLY WIERED.


----------



## Kugellager

Quick note to FOX...generally it is considered good web etiquette _not_ to use CAPS as it is considered to be yelling.  Please do not use CAPS all the time.

In addition, this forum is to be used for introductions _only_ and not for discussions. Please use the other forums for this.

Thanks,
John
Arachnoboards


----------



## Stormdark

*The emp guy*

hello all,


This is my first forum and its very confusing! Anywho- I have 4 emps in a 35 gal Tall tank(planted) with automatic misting and lighting. See you online-

Stormdark-


----------



## baldpoodle

Im from the U.K

this is me on a first aid course


----------



## momofscorpian

*momofscorpian*

Hello, this is all very new to me. A few weeks ago my son, he's 19 came home with a jungle scorpian, at least that what he called it. At first I was opposed but now I think he's pretty cool. So hopefully by joining this community I can learn more, lots more


----------



## chamman

Hey All 
Im Ian, keep loadza inverts, no Ts at the moment though. Would like to learn a little more about them, and hopefully talk to some more experienced breeders and hobbyists. 
There are so many beauties out there.... 
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## bigGdelta

hey all.  I've been keeping inverts and herps for 30+ yrs now (caught my first sc. hero at 5).   Even kept a few hots (timber rattler and copperhead) but decided the risk was too great and released them.


----------



## 1/2

*1/2*

I am an aircraft mechanic from Norway, who has several interests. One of them is scorpions. I have Pandinus Imperator, and Hadogenes scorpions.
Hope this site will give me help and that I might help.

1/2


----------



## blaž

Hello!
I am a student from Slovenia and I love invertebrates.
I have one female P. Imperator, female G.rosea, juv. L. parahybana and 6 species of roaches.


----------



## Blusha

*G'day!!!!!*

Hi everyone, my name is CJ (blusha)    I have loved tarantulas for as long as I can remember!! I am so happy to find people who also love them, as I don't know anyone in person who loves them as much as I do. 

As you may or may not know, australia has strict rules on importing tarantulas, so unfortunately I am not able to get what I want (mexican redknee) so I am looking into getting a native T (known as a bird eating spider).  If anyone can give me info on anything to do with starting with your very first T, I would so love to hear from you.  :clap: 

Thanks   

Have an awesome day!!!!!!


----------



## YJHB

First off, I'd like to state the obvious - what a nice forum this is! 
Hi, my name is Yvonne. I am a 36 year old a RN Supervisor/RNAC - been a nurse for 12 years. I've been married for two years to a wonderful man who (oddly enough) has no love for herps OR invertebrates...but he puts up with 'em, haha! As I have no spiders, I'll post a spider free pic of me here -





I live in PA, north of Pittsburgh. I've been an arachnophobe (and I've also been deathly afraid of centipedes) my whole life. Why am I HERE of all places? Well, I've loved and cared for all manner of snakes, lizards, and beasts bearing fur or feathers - you name it. (I even like jumping spiders; don't worry - this is confusing to me too)  BUT when I purchased the first of my three Kammerflage Panther chameleons in March, I quickly got tired of the weekly trips to the pet store to buy fresh crickets. I started casting about for alternatives, and ended up at James' site, blaberus.com. I was delighted at this find! I had high hopes when I bought some B. Dubia and B. Lateralis and started what I thought were going to be boring, small feeder colonies. Boy was I wrong...those boring feeders ended up being actually almost as interesting to me as the chameleons I was feeding them to! So here I am, the arachnophobe, looking at various species of roaches and other inverts on arachnoboards! 
I still can't bring myself to gaze too long at the spider pix...   
Nice to meet youall


----------



## lament

Hello!

I actually discovered the chat first (where i go by the handle 'lament'), and people there told me to join the forums . I'm a 21 year old student from Vancouver, Canada, and I think spiders are really cool (although cats are nice, too). And I'm a big fan of music, especially classical.

That's about it...


----------



## jojobear

Hi I am Joe and I am a bugaholic. I am presently working on my roach collection with 6 species and growing. I also have a couple of walking sticks, a scorp, and a T. I live in the Hurricane state...FL. We only got hit by 3 this year where I am. I found aracnoboards from a link at blaberus.com and it has been one of best things in the world to help my addiction.


----------



## 8 legged freak

hello everyone, i've posted quite a lot on the boards, but have yet still to tell you all about me, well i am a goth and i am physically 14 years old, my friends and i think i'm not mentally 14 but that's another looooong story so i shan't go into that right now. i've been keeping T's for 3 or 4 years now i think, well, i'm quite artsy, i play about 5 instruments, the baritone, trombone, cornet, trumpet, and flugelhorn, but the cornet trumpet and the flugel are basically the same, sort of . i live in the U.k. this month (nooooooo) i have my first GCSE exam   physics and chemistry    i haven't revised so i shall leave you all now  there's a pic of me below.

bye,
      vincent


----------



## zhz

*Hi some guy from China.*

Hi ya'll
I'm from Inner Mongolia, China.
I lived in the states once and used the name Mike.
So any of you T lovers from Hawaii who happens to known a Chinese guy named Mike, there's a good chance we know each other.  
I teach computer in an university here. I'm one of the few people who's crazy about Ts in this part of the world. I even build my own tuantula website to promote this hobby. 
Email me. cszhz@rocket.imu.edu.cn


----------



## maxident213

Hello,

Wow this is an impressive forum, looking forward to meeting and talking with all of you.  My name's Max, 25, from Kamloops, British Columbia.


----------



## sutra

*who am i, why am i here?*

I new to collecting arachnids............been loving them since I can remember. I can thank my 8 y/o daughter for getting me into this as she is sooo into T's. We live in N.J.


----------



## Scolopendra55

Hey my name is Greg Collins and I've pretty much been into creepy crawlies for as long as I can remember. Currently I have 2B.smithi, 1G.rosea, 1A.aviculara, 1T.blondi, 1C.fasciatum, 2unidentified scorps from Springdale Utah, 1P.imperator, 7H.dilitata, countless E.calcarata,A.asperimmus,L.guirenni,
3S.polymorpha, 1S.subspinipes and countless other things that I cant think of right now. Oh yah and I'm only 15.


----------



## beetleman

hi, i'm pete(the beetleman) let's see where do i start.....i have a screaming pair of amazon tree boas,2emerald tree boas,1green tree python,1yellow eyelash viper,baby alligator snapper, ;P 2saltwater tanks(inverts/tessalata moray eel)2freshwater tanks(tigerfish/redbelly piranha)different kinds of slugs(ewww)baby rhino roach :drool: 3millipedes,19 centipedes(all kinds of giants :worship: ) 10 tarantulas,14 hot scorps,2vinegaroons,2tailess whip scorps,(cave spiders)  and my tiny little devil chi chi(chihuahua)  oh,almost forgot 1medicinal leech,awesome little sucker :clap:


----------



## femalefeline80

*Hi...*

Hi, Im Amy 25, From Shreveport La. I have 3 kids I stay at home with the youngest. Im not really new to T's but new to the mateing and eggsacs. Im hopeing to learn more so I can teach my kids more.


----------



## NTom

*First time T gaurdians*

Hello my son and I have just entered the world of Ts.
We recently aquired (Saturday) a G. Rosea listed as Chilean Flame at the pet store. 
Fantastic looking Tarantula, bright pink colouration, grey smokey undertone with a bright copper/pink metalic carapace, approx. 3.5 inches un-sexed for now. 
We definetly hope there will be future aquisitions, if we can convince the "boss".
N & E


----------



## P. Novak

welll uhh lets see, im 16 and i jsut starting collecting Ts about 4 months ago, although i did catch Ts at the age of six everytime we went camping. i took some home almost everytime although they died some months after i believe. i think they were mature males. but either way i loved the sight and feeling of a big spider, either crawling over on me or just spending endless hours peering through the glass cage watching what they can do. Ts are a very exciting thing now and back then and i dont think i can live my life without them! i just love them too much, almost as much as my girlfriend. =)


----------



## REDRUM

*Newbi from New Hampshire*

Hello everyone,

My Name is Tim and I am new to the exciting hobby of collecting T's. I started my collection about a month ago with a free metallic white toe from RJ's exotics and I have obtained a total of 17 T's so far and I love this hobby! My plan is to create a spider room in my basement and maybe even be able to breed T's one day. Any other T fans here in NH?

Take Care
Tim


----------



## ancientscout

Hello: My name is Ancientscout. I am, like many here a bug lover and keeper as well. I currently keep a female Cobalt Blue Tarantula. I have had others in the past but this one is beautiful. I hope to keep more. I am also currently involved with other reptiles. Namely, Snapping Turtles. I also keep those.


----------



## Thrasher

/wave, this is Harry from portland, OR. Full time student at PSU and works at a <EDIT - poopy> place called Bubbl Bubble tea. Would love to make some new tarantual/ scorps, cetipedes friends around portland, Please PM me and i have my MSN and AIm information on my info. Thanks =)  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:


----------



## Gwegowee

*Hello*

Hello everyone.. I am Gwegowee. I am a college student at NMSU - Las Cruces New Mexico. I have one (maybe two) spiders. Hanikamiya (A. seemanni) which means Shy in Japanese is mine and Daisy (Grammostola aureostriata) belongs to a friend who is unsure about keeping any longer, Both are female Slings. Miya maybe two years old and Daisy a year. I have kept T's before but never females and never anything like Seemanni or Aureostriata.


----------



## Lil Red Legs

*Hi All !*

Lil Legs here.. from Ohio.. figured I would find out what the to-do is about this site.. very much like it so far.. should be nice to have some people who can answer questions with some degree of intelligence instead of having to rely on guesswork and learning by error !!


----------



## Entropy

I hail from Indiana. I currently have three A. Avics and am looking into getting more Ts though my passion is Ball Pythons. I tend to be more of a lurker then an active poster but I've already read and learned quite a bit from many of you.


----------



## the O

*the O*



			
				Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Hi I am the O. I live in South Africa and have recently got
> DebbiHarri, she is a young Chilean Rose hair and is a
> beautiful specimen. She moltd last week and has grown
> dramatically in the last few days.
> I am really interested in finding out as much as possible about
> her so I can make she sure lives a long healthy life.
> 
> New aracho-fan
> 
> I have submitted photos of DebbiHarri , would love your comments on her


----------



## mackids

*hey all*

my name is mike I've had my rose hair, Julius, since I was 9 (I'll be 24 this january) so shes about 15 and she was large when I got her so shes old and still in good shape. Recently b/c of the net I've had a renewed interest in tarantulas since it allows me to look for rarer or more exotic breeds. I now have a theraposa bloni named Kilgore, and a Costa rican zebra named gunther (all females). I also lately have been into larger webbing spiders and have been building boxes to keep them in for viewing...I guess thats all


----------



## littlerebel

*Howdy!*

Just thought I'd say hello! I have a 4" Texas Brown, a 2.5" Texas Brown, a 3" Costa Rican Tigerrump, and two 3/4" avic avics. Tigerrump just molted yesterday. My first molt!


----------



## stano40

*Hello From Maine*

Hello,

I'm bob and I got my first ever chilean rose haired tarantula.  I believe he is a male from reading some of the sexing fact sheets, but I am not quite sure.  His name is Harry the Red.

He is very alert and I have him in a 29 gal tall tank that gives him plenty of room, including a neat tree for him to go under and a coconut top for another hide, a shallow water dish with a couple of stones in it so it would be easier for him to get a drink.  I was told to feed him a cricket a day as he is still a juvenile.

There was not too much on the web telling me about his breed and would love to hear comments on what to expect and what to watch out for.

Alsothought of a fogger machine?  I was told to keep his humidity level at 50%.

Here's Harry the Red:

Please excuse the windows in this shot, harry refuses to do windows and I thought it was more important right now to let him settle in.


----------



## Craig Harpel

*Just an intro*

I'm a high school biology teacher with broad biological interests.  Just ran into this site in my search for an identification for some spiders brought in by a student.  It looked and behaved like a Black Widow but without the hourglass and we are not supposed to have Widows in this area of Washington State.  Happy to say your postings have helped me to target them as probable Steatoda grossa.  Don't know what to do with all five of them.  Perhaps I will try to keep them alive and feed them crickets...company for my classroom pet Peruvian Rose-haired Tarantula.  Will pass this site's info on to one of my arachnophillic seniors who is working on a field project involving identifying spider populations in a proposed wetland restoration site.  Could be a real help.  I will stop by now and then to see what's crawling.


----------



## atxchris69

*"Allow myself to introduce....myself." - Riff Raff*

About six months ago,  Mark Neuling of Neu World Tarantulas put a B. Smithi in my hand at a reptile expo in Arlington, TX.  I was there to find a corn snake and maybe a dart frog or two, but that experience sparked a fascination.  I'm lucky to have a local expert, Dave Moellendorf at Zookeeper in Austin.  His knowledge has helped me to start my collection(listed elsewhere :worship: ).  I attended an expo in San Antonio yesterday, where I met Eric Tolles from E-Spiderworld.  He told me about this website.  I look forward to learning more and sharing info about these wonderful creatures. I'm also interested in meeting others in my area who have experience field collecting.  I'm a member of the WWF(wildlife, not wrestling) and enjoy learning about all things in nature.  I plan to take a trip to Madagascar next year, so let me know if you have any tips on travelling there.  I'll shut up now,
but look forward to hearing from everyone in the forums.  Smell ya later, 
                                                                                     chris ;P


----------



## Pyst

Hi ya'll. My name is Mike and I'm about an hour east of Memphis,TN. I'm 38 and single with no kids. I'm also a firefighter.I'm totally new to collecting Ts. I've been lurking and reading as many posts as possible before I purchase my first T(s). I bought the book "The Tarantula Keepers Guide" and it's a great book.Easy read. It covers alot of areas so I strongly recommend it. If anyone knows of any collectors or breeders in West to Middle Tennessee,basically from Memphis to Nashville ,other than the Spider Shoppe, I already know about him,please drop me a line. It's great being able to associate with such a great group of people like you guys/gals! Thanks!


----------



## rosemilk

*Hi, I'm Rose*

Hi, My name is Rose Rojas and I live outside Atlanta, GA.  I'm 48 and am enjoying a return to tarantulas.  I had one back in the 70s but I don't think I cared for it as well as I should or could have.  It lasted but a few years even though it was a female.  Now I'm up to 4 and dreaming about others as well as the idea of trying breeding.  At the time of this introduction, I also keep a variety of snakes, a couple of lizards.  In 2006 I would like to branch out more into the invertebrate world since it seems that as the years go on, I am returning to those things and creatures which gave me hours of curious fascination.


----------



## roberto

*Hello*

Hey,
My name is Rob, I've kept T's off and on for quite a while but just recently started collecting again. I currently have:
G. pulchra
Cyriocosmos elegans
Ephobopus cyanognathus

Now I'm debating whether I should purchase a red trapdoor spider- ?hospital visit waiting to happen?

I started collecting T's after meeting Bryant Capiz in his old store on the north side of Chicago (way back). He gave me a free A. versicolor spiderling just to get me hooked and soon after that I actually went back and paid for a few. I still think spiderlings are the crack of the pet trade.
Since then, I just find the buggers fascinating.

Now, I live up in Vermont where it snows 9 months of the year and i can see the aurora borealis on a clear night. If you live up this way, give me a holler.

Rob


----------



## Arton

**bows**

Hello, 19 year old college student here. Been keeping Arachnids for about 5 years now, started with T's and then added some true spiders mostly Widows ( Latrodectus mactans I believe). At the moment have 6 T's, and a couple slings. Thanks for listening 

Russell


----------



## GREF

Hi all

My name is Graham and i'm new to both Ts and this Board. I have just the one juvenile a. geniculata as yet unsexed and un-named but very very hungry. Will post some pics when i manage to get him/her out of his/her burrow for longer than the time it takes to grab a cricket!!
Cheers

GREF
:}


----------



## joarel

Greetings all,
This is joarel from Oakland, CA.  I'm new to T's but always admired them from afar . ;]  In fact, my Aphonopelma Eutylenum(California Brown) chose me. "Constantine"(Harvey for short) happened into my family room while I was watching the less then stellar movie of the same name . . I can't wait to see him grow!! He's already had a feast of moths and crickets since Sunday!


----------



## MatthewC

*Hi all new here.*

Hi all my name is Matt, I am from Michigan ahve 11 t's 1 cat 1 dog and 1 snake..  
1. chilean rose, adult female
1. Honduran curlu hair, adult-female
1. Pinktoe,adult-female- bred once
1. Greater horned baboon,adult- female 
1. Trinidad chevron,, adult- female
1. Costa rican zebra, adult- female 
1. Costa Rican zebra juv.,female
1. Mexican redknee, juv, female
1.Chilean copper, adult-female
1. Voi baboon, juv-unsexed
1. pinktoe, juv-unsexed

I am getting ready to order even more soon lol then I can update my list.:razz:


----------



## liveprey

*Hello everyone*

My true name is Chris. I live in southwestern Michigan. I am married with children. I've been keeping T's for aproximately 2.5 years. I have had many pets in the past and still do, but have found great interest in giant spiders. I find them very easy to keep, they have awsome colorations and are very mysterious in habits. To the casual viewer they seem to be like pet rocks but toss in some "liveprey" and they go to work.   Cheers


----------



## arachnagirl

Hey there, My name is AG and I live in BC, Canada. Currently, I have two tarantulas which I've had for about two weeks. My first tarantula is Eupalaestrus campestratus and she is 6 years old (I think). The second is Avicularis versicolor and it's very young less than an inch big. I also have other pets; lionhead rabbit, crazy cat, and two nano reefs.


----------



## Okitasoshi

Yo, My name is Keaton. I've been owning tarantulas since i was 4 when my Dad got me a rose hair. As i grew up I got a pinktoe, A. Seemani, and 2 baby rose hairs. Than i went to live with my mom and lost all my tarantulas (family issues) than a couple years later I got another rose hair. Fast forward 7 years later and i purchased a Red knee from Krazy 8's at the Sacramento convention. and then ordered 3 guyana pink toe baby's and 1 A. Geniculata. I also ordered a King baboon and an Usambara sunburst two weeks ago. But seeing the post stating that Krazy 8's is in a move i haven't gotten them yet, but hope to ASAP. I also purchased a ~4" Stout legged baboon from East Bay vivarium last week.


----------



## dragyn5

*New Member introduction........*

Good Morning All,

My name is Heidi and I live in So. California mtns. I have a hubby and 2 sons. We also have a Chilean Rose and a Pink toe. Let's see what else.........salt water fish, parakeet, rat, 8 dogs, 2 cats, a bearded dragon and a leopard gecko! I am interested in getting more tarantulas, but haven't narrowed it down yet. I am very interested in most of the brachypelma and gammostolas. Any suggestions, we love to handle them as my husband is a photographer and that's what started this adventure. He loves to photograph nature and weddings...........hmm, a tarantula wedding perhaps. LOL

Thank you for the welcome,

Heidi

http://www.alanmerriganphotography.com


----------



## bigo85

Hello, this is Omar representing Chicago, IL.  I bought my first Tarantula about 3 years ago, which was a Chilean Rose hair.  I became hooked but every time i went to a pet store they had the same tarantulas the pinktoe or the Rose hair or the starburst baboon and i did not felt like ordering on-line because i didn't know if the T would make the trip through the mail. But now i found Lee Wastson's reptile swap this month and forget about it my collection is growing.  In this month alone i bought 9 T and i got some coming in December.  The T that i have are :  Chilean Rose, Mexican Redknee,Goliath Pinkfoot,Featherleg Baboon, Trinidad Chevron, Giant Black and White,MexicanRed Rump, Usumbra Baboon,Curly Hair,Brazilian Black,Giant White Knee


----------



## Carl Portman

*Introduction*

Hello all,
My name is Carl Portman. Some of you may know me. I am married to Susan and have been keeping arachnids since 1995. I wrote a book about my adventures in Ecuador looking for tarantulas. I am on the British Tarantula Society Committee as the publicity officer.
I have had many species of spider, and I am now getting into scorpions. I have bred several species of spiders. I want to speak to like minded souls on this site and hopefully further the hobby a little too. I have heard that THIS is the place to be.
I look forward to speaking to some of you...
Carl


----------



## Tony

Carl
I loved your book, welcome aboard. I bought your book as a prelude to my own trip to Peru with Rick West, though I could never tell a tale as well as you do 
Tony

This IS the place to be...


----------



## Tarantula Fan

Hi everyone...  I'm Wendy.  I live out here in Utah, USA, and I'm currently a college student working on a second bachelor's in Biology (just finished one in Archaeology with an emphasis on researching reptile and amphibian bones).  With all this school I hope to be able, eventually, to make it into vet school before I'm forty  .  

I currently have around 140 tarantulas (addicted or what?)   along with a couple of centipedes and various other "bugs".  I've been keeping tarantulas for around 25 years, but I only just got into them in a big way in the last three years.   I just had my first spiderling hatching about a month ago, which was a really neat experience and lots of fun!  In addition to tarantulas, I also have a gecko, bearded dragon, and a few assorted cats, rats, and hermit crabs.  

When I'm not at work, taking care of pets, or studying (which is most of the time) I also enjoy various outdoor activities, weight lifting, and needlepoint stitching  .

Well, that's pretty much me.  (This is the first internet "board" to which I've ever posted, so I'm hoping I can figure out how it works!)


----------



## undercoverman

*Hello*

Hello I am new here.....
I noticed my activation email went to my bulk spam folder, why is that?

Also the search doesnt work too good.......

I have lots of animals though!;P


----------



## Sexy Scorpion

*Wow what a great site*

Hello everybody, I am so glad to be a part of your wonderful site.

Sexy


----------



## Rik

Hello there,

My name is Rik i,m from Holland


----------



## governmentpatsy

*hi*

hi umm , im new here and im glad i found this place , i didnt know there were so many of us around, i have a b. smithi  ,an a.chalcodes,a a.geniculata and a l.parahybana um im on all the time so if you ever wana chat feel free to im me.


----------



## xarachnidx

hey, i have no freakin clue the special scientific names for my little friends but ive got a rose hair, mexican flame knee, and a pinktoe. Im a beginner and im thinkin of getting a brazilian salmon birdeater, and was wondering if anyone had any tips about breeders and care.



i had an emporer scorpian but it got out and my sister  <EDIT>, stepped on it!!!:evil:


----------



## Nike

HI

I thought I already posted an introduction here,but apparently it was during one of my blackouts :?  

I`m 29,from Helsinki,Finland and I just got my first sling,a one-inch LS Thrixopelma Pruriens. These seem like fascinating critters,so I think I`m gonna hang a lot around here. See you all soon!


----------



## Killduv

Hi my name is Gerry and I am from Toronto, Canada.
I am getting back into keeping Tarantula's after a 10 year layoff. I currently have 19 know.


----------



## FFScorpion

Hi, I´m Daniel,Ì`m from BraSil, I have 1 Scorpion and 1 Spider, can´t really tell you what is the species but i´m hopping you guys may help with that.


----------



## mark poznak

hey every1, from nyc been keepin ts for a lil while nearly tripled my collection in the last week. very excited. if only i had more space


----------



## buffalopaul

*Take a look at Rosie !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Everyone, I am new to this hobby and bought my first Spider 
yesterday.
Her name is Rosie, and she is a Red Knee Tarantula or the posh
name Brachypelma smithi.


----------



## Elijah12214

hello i am new to this forum but some of you may regonise me from reptile forums or amazingherps or venom list


----------



## DragonMaiden

Hi everyone.  I am sooo glad I found this forum, I have found out so much about my T's and other species of T's.  
 I am a very young 42 female.  I love my T's, scorps and reptiles.  I used to run a ferret rescue in LI NY called itsafuzzielife. I am a CMA but am now currently working as a store manager.  I used to work at the coliseum comic book shows and a motorcycle magazine also.  I needed a career change. I have 4 children ( 2 G & 2 B) I am Divorced.  I have a wonderful soulmate named Vinnie.  Who shares my interests and is just the best thing in my life besides our kids.  He has 2 boys.  We love motorcycling, music...  We are owned by 6 beautiful and funny children from the ages 7 thru 13.  (Brady Bunch) also 6 T's (2 rosehairs)(2  a.avics) (1 A hurriana)(1 B smithi) plus 5 emp scorps(plus babies) 1 yellow banded flat rock scorp, 1 yellow fat tailed scorp and 4 bearded dragons.  We are expecting a B. jacksoni scorp this week.  Can't wait!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v637/dragonmaster138/vinnjo.jpg


----------



## tarangela2

*greetings to all T lovers*

i have had several T since i first got turned on to them about 15 years ago but never more than one at a time, i have  g. rosea a. seemani. it is so cool, now i just want a b. smithi. it's an addiction:}  

my husband is very supportive of my Ts, really wants to know about them. and i have a very curious cat who loves to watch the cage to see if they move, sometimes watching for half an hour 

i read a really great book on Ts, the tarantula keeper's guide. by far, the single most informative source of information, i highly recommend to beginners.

this is the best interactive website i have found, as well!


----------



## reacka

hey.  my name is HURT.  I'm in louisville, KY in speed school engineering.  i'm starting my own collection of scorps soon, prolly after the weather warms up, maybe sooner.  i have mad ideas and designs and will post up when they're done. pz


----------



## spinderella

Hello my name is Summer I’m from York Pennsylvania.  I’m a relatively new to this hobby, I only had a handful of T’s and I met a lady who couldn’t keep her 60 tarantulas so I took them in.   As you probably can tell I’m not good at all with scientific names, I’m working on that.   But I really want to breed but I’m hesitant about it, I would like to have someone else to help out with it, someone who has done it before and wants to take the time to teach.   I have several males but no mates for them.  The only one I have females for is the Usambara baboon; I have one male and two females.  If anyone has any input please email me   stars_of_sainity@yahoo.com   Or interested in any of the males.


----------



## Scotchtrinker

Well, I guess it's my turn now 


My name is Arne, I am a student of Rostock University heading for a teacher's degree in English and History. I am 26, male and my fiancée got addicted to more or less exotic pets by baby (or better spider) sitting my cute grammostola rosea girl. I am planning to buy some other spiders in the future, maybe some brachypelma sm. or so...

Cheers,
Arne


----------



## FLESHS_GRRRL

*helloo all!*

new to the site... my sweetheart - fleshstain introduced me...  i've only recently begun delving into my passion again - creepie crawlies if you will... although i don't find them the slightest offensive or creepy!  i've got an ever expanding population of eight!  i know seems like A LOT, lol, but considering i've only been back in the game for less than 2 months i think i'm doing quite nicely. :clap:   i've also got two kingsnakes and a ratsnake and plan on adding to that collection too.. i love all my "kids" and can't wait to hear/read everyone's thoughts, etc.


----------



## Belegnole

Hello All,

Just thought that after a couple of weeks of floating around on the board that I would introduce myself. On the net I go by Belegnole or Bel for short.....I have been a fan and keeper of numerous kritters over the years. Untill reciently I unable to keep any kritters (significant other). Last week how ever I took the plunge into T's. My fisrt T is a  Avicularia avicularia of aprox 2.5" unsexed, though I think it may be female. Heck I have a 50/50 chance of being correct....lol. I seem to have been bitten by the same "bug" as many of you because I have already chosen the next 3 Ts I will be purchasing.....See ya on the Boards.....Bel


----------



## agentbsmithi

I never formally introduced myself, so I am doing so now. Haha, anyways my name is Stephen, but I go by Steve or whatever else you might wanna call me. Im super glad I found this forum because I only knew about tarantulas from my cousin. He had a b. smithi and another one that I cant remember really. Ive found tarantulas going hiking around my house and while I was out riding in the desert. I live in San Diego, btw. 

First t I got was wild caught at mission trails in santee, ca. Im not sure of the species, but I was thinkin it might be a california ebony(?) not too sure on that. My cousin has that spider. Since then ive aquired the two t's in my signature. The seemani isnt a mature adult yet, and the smithi is a wee little guy. 

Anyways, I dunno what else. I like video games, xbox live, movies, books, guitar, drums, bass, skateboarding, whatever. If you play xbox live, pm me and we can do battle! haha. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## SpiderLover

*We Are new Here*

Hello my name is Emily i perfer to b called Em tho . My husband's name is Aaron. When we first got together he had a Rose Tarantula well she died  We don't know what happened to her. Well every since he has been begging me to get another rose tarantula. Well we went out & bought another rose tarantula we have had her about 2 months now. Any information or suggestions would b deeply appericated. My main concern is that we don't have her housed properly :? . We are going Friday to get a Zebra Tarantula so if any one has any helpful suggestions please let us know. 


                                                               Thanks
                                                            Em & Aaron


----------



## V3i HoN6

Hi everyone...
Im from Malaysia and  very glad to see so many hobbyist around.
Im still new to the tarantula world and would like to know more about them.
anyway i have g. rosea, a.avic, b. smithi, c. cyaneopubescens and a p. lugardi in my collection..
All are slings vary from 1cm to 1.5 inch..
planning to get either aureostriata or a geniculata for next.


----------



## kahoy

*HI im a new one here ^^*

hi there im nico i like having pets and i like playing with them


----------



## tex

*hanging in there*

hi. 'm still trying to figure out this whole thing. mainly i'm working on trying to "introduce myself" - so far i haven't accomplished even that. any clues anybody? thanks, tex


----------



## tex

*weird*

why does this THING keep telling me to introduce myself. i've done it twice now and that's all i ever get, this thing telling me to introduce myself. sorry, i just don't get it. tex


----------



## smellyocheese

Hi everyone. Although I'm new here, I've been browsing arachnoboards for over a month now and i've learned alot about arachnids. 

My name's Connie and I hail from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## ChameleonC

*Spiderman of Copperas Cove Texas!*

My retail store is located at 2205 East Highway 190, Copperas Cove, Texas 76522, (254)
    542-8200. We are open from 12pm to 8pm Monday thru Saturday and 1pm to 8pm Sundays. We are
    dedicated to educating the public about the care and maintenance of the pets they
    purchase. Specializing in many different reptile and amphibian species. If you are looking
    for tarantulas or other arachnids, no one in Central Texas has a bigger selection. Our
    educational and scientific programs bring a needed expertise to the area. We look forward
    to helping you become informed about these fascinating creatures that we truly love!
Chameleon Counters 
2205 E. HWY 190 
Copperas Cove, TX 76522 
(254) 542-8200 
www.ChameleonCounters.com


----------



## Rogers

Hey everyone,

My name is Mark and I'm new to the hobby of keepin T's... actualy, I have one and you guessed it, it's a Rose Hair and her name is Rosie... I'm also very origonal.

Anyway, so far I love this hobby and am looking forward to gaining some info,

Cheers


----------



## Gidget

Well I'm new here and just starting to get into T's. I do not have one yet, but my boyfriend has 4 and I love them!!! He has two Grammostola Rosea, a Pterinochilus murinus, and a Avicularia avicularia. I want to get a Acanthoscurria geniculata myself. So here I am!


----------



## CFNSmok.PL

Hello, my name is Cezary and I am in the hobby since last December. Currently I own 190 T,s (61 different species) and have some more coming. I live in Minnesota and would like to get in touch with other T,s hobbyists in the state. I am 43 years old, have full time job, three boys and a hobby farm.
I joined arachnoboards last month but I have been reading it daily for over a year. A lot of excellent information. Thank You. :worship:


----------



## Tegenaria

*Hya!*

My name's Larry and I live in North East England.
Im a bit of a plant collector and a keen amateur photographer but I also love spiders.
Not necessarily pet spiders but those found in the garden and home- a bit of a wildlife freak really!
(Of course I would love to keep my own pet Tegenaria in a tank in the shed, theres a big bugger set up camp in there who pops out every now and then!)

My partner probaby thinks I'm a bit strange in this but at least she never squashes them-she enlists me to evict them harmlessly instead!

As a kid my obsession with the 8 legged ones led me to being called Boris by my family(remember the game?)

So thats about it. I work in a warehouse at Somerfield, have a 21 month old daughter and another on the way!

I would love a Tarantula but frankly, it aint gonna happen in this house!


----------



## Otis

*Hey all!*

I'm new to the board and I finally managed it to introduce myself, so here we go:
My name is Michael, I live in Nova Scotia, Canada and I have seven Tarantulas so far (they getting more and more). The species are:
- Grammostola rosea (female)
- Grammostola rosea (male)
- Haplopelma minax (female)
- Eucratoscelus pachypus (female)
- Pterinochilus murinus (unsexed)
- Brachypelma vagans (female)
- Aphonopelma moderatum (female)
I got a photo galary on another board the link is:
http://www.tarantulas.us/gallery/Spauldings-beauties
feel free to browse around 
See you around
Michael


----------



## bluebell

*Hi all!*

Hi all, my name is Kathy and I live in BC, Canada.  I got my first tarantula (a guyana pink toe) about 2 years ago.  Since then I have aquired 2 mexican red knees, 1 brazilian white knee, one metallic pink toe, one martinique pink toe, and one salmon pink bird eater.  I got them all as spiderlings (except the guyana pink toe, she was an adult and the bird eater, he/she was about 3 inches) and I'm really enjoying watching them grow and learning about their behaviors.  I also have 2 lizards, assorted frogs, and a vinegaroon.  I look forward to chatting with everyone.  

Kathy


----------



## Grimm

*Suppose I'd better start here.*

Hi all,

Well I suppose I'd better be polite and start here by saying hello.

I've recently got a couple of G Rosea spiderlings from "a guy I know"   

and he suggested this was a good place to find out about the world of T's (I've even got the jargon sorted already!)

He's also got a few B. Albopilosum, and I'm hoping one of them might be coming my way.

I was dissapointed to find there was another Grim on here so I've had to add and extra 'm', but I don't tell fairy tales.

Regards

Grim


----------



## smof

Well may as well add my name to the masses.

Hey all. I'm new here and totally new to keeping spiders, in fact I don't even have one yet! But I've been scheming and plotting and all that and pretty soon will be getting my first.

I'm a student at Portsmouth Uni in the UK, studying biology. Used to be really arachnophobic but my fascination and respect of spiders has slowly been taking over from my fear. Still a bit freaked out by little spiders but not by tarantulas, how weird is that? Anyway I figure getting my own T is a great way of satisfying my interest in them and finally getting rid of the last of that pesky phobia.

Anyway that's enough about me, so hi!

-smof


----------



## zulu

Hi! I'm Ana Marija, I live in Zagreb, Croatia, and I'm really itrested in inverts! I've got 2 Grammostola roseas, one is a baby and another is fully grown male. Also I've got a baby Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, adult Pandinus imperator and about 15 Baculum extradentatums. These are all my favourite inverts in the world, especially roseas. Bye!


----------



## Merfolk

*Heee Haaaa!!!*

Hello Dudes and Dudettes!!!

My name is Patrick Loisel, I am 35 yrs old and I live in the Montreal area.

I split my life between teaching high school and tour/record as a lead guitarist and vocalist for melodic extreme metal band AUGURY. 

   Back to inverts:  I have always be interested in T's, even though I was totaly arachnophobiac when it comes to our meager Quebec housespiders. Could'nt help watching all documentaries available on rainforest monsters!!!

I recently acquired my first 'own' tarantula (previous ones were only temporaly kept to help friends) and I bought a L. Parahybana sling from the very sympatic and professional folk at tarantulacanada.com.  I know the debate between those who exageratly see human traits in their animal and those who think they are mindless killing machines, yet mine really seems to be docile, reacting very calmly to the touch of my finger, but going ballistic 
(wheter it's for attacking or fleeing) when introduced to a cricket!

   I found a lot of interresting infos on this site and I am eager to share more ideas with you all!!!

Pat
	
	




		Code:


----------



## insect714

*Hello Everyone*

Hello Everyone,
    My name is Jonathan, I Live in So. California, and I joinded this board to find other enthusiasts of inverts in & around my area , since I am new to this area I grew up in western Washington most of my life where i ran a Herp wholesale business but it is said and done.  I am now working with inverts as pets instead of feeders so if there is anyone in my area that would like to chat sometime feel free to drop me a message...

  Jonathan:clap:


----------



## Gemein

Well; my name is John and im from Ontario, Canada. I've been into inverts for as long as I can remember. Currently at home i have 2 G. roseas, P. marinus, T. Blondi, B smithi and P regalis which unfortunatly passed on 2 days ago after getting loose some how  (he still counts though). Inverts are my main love. Aside from that I find passion in reef aquariums. I currently own a 175gallon reef tank. Hmmm.. thats about all I can think of to be honest. So, Bonjours!


----------



## lavaunda

Hello!
My name is Lavaunda. I live in northern Indiana. I have loved little critters all my life. I had a couple of rose hairs when I was young. A few days ago I found this site and wow! It is nice to know I am not the only person who loves creepies. I have 3 spiderlings I ordered from Scott (recommended on this site). They will arrive on Tuesday. I feel like an expectant mother! My poor husband just shakes his head. I have learned so much from reading all the beginners tips. I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Icarus

*Hey...*

Hey!
       Im Erick and im from Upstate NY. Im new to the world of T's but i was set in the right direction by Botar and finally got my first T 2 days ago. I figured id join up here because i know ill have new questions every once in a while, and hey it doesnt hurt to read up on other kinds of T's cuz ive got the itch for another and ive only got one.


----------



## lizard-chucky

Hi!
I'm Ivan and i'm 17 years old and i'm from Holland. My english is not so good by I try to make me understand. 

I have eight spiders and one P.vitticeps.
In the futere I want more different spiders.

Greetz, 

Ivan


----------



## justinthespider

*First Time Post*

Hi. name's Justin. I have been collecting 4 months now. I own 5 T's. 2 Rose Hairs, 1 Curly Hair, 1 C.R. Zebra, 1 Chaco sling, and I'll hopefully be getting a Salmon Pink Birdeater soon. I ordered it but have not recieved shipping confirmation.  And I should be posting some questions soon.


----------



## Mark M

*Mark M*

HI! My name is Mark. I'm 35,live in British Columbia, father of two and have always had an interest in insects. Spent years training and working with dogs and just decided to start something different. Went out and purchased a couple of Costa Rican Tiger rumps  M/F. Would like to collect some more, pref more aggresive type next round. Doing alot of research and came across this site thought I might meet some people with same interest. Nice to be on board.


----------



## Keri

Hi people,
 My name is keri. I registered on arachnoboards quite a while ago and then forgot about it! I'm 24, I live in winnipeg, canada and have been keeping T's for about 6 years. I've been in university for too long, but will be graduating in a few months and plan on expanding my collection after that. I had a recent death in my T family - a T that i saw in a pet store being disgustingly neglected b/c the staff were terrified of it (was sold as an H. minax, but who knows.) anyways, it lasted about a year after i rescued it. boo for petstores that no nothing about arachnids and order in haplopelma spp. b/c they think it'd make a nice christmas gift! grr. anyway, that's my rant and i just meant to introduce myself! 
keri


----------



## padkison

*Perry A*

Greetings.

I developed an interest in creepy-crawly critters after moving to the southeast 11 years ago.  I've kept a corn snake for several years now.  Last summer the kids and I started setting up a terrarium beginning with bess beetles.  Things have expanded.  We now have a toad terrarium (1 fowlers, 3 american), a terrarium of 6 northern brown snakes, an eastern fence lizard, a terrarium with a number of garden snails, slugs and american millipedes and a few other bugs, a juvenile fence lizard and some tadpoles with pond snails.

Mom shakes her head, but the kids and I enjoy the creatures.  It is teaching the kids to appreciate these small creatures and to not become an adult who goes "eek!" and/or kills bugs, spiders, snakes, etc.

Our latest aquisition is a G. rosea spiderling we got from the animal curator of the local natural sciences museum.  We are going to be donating our eastern glass lizard to their collection as their current one is getting old.


----------



## seadoospray

*hello*

hey all,
My name is Randy. im new to this bug world. I'm a 21 year old college student who also works full time. i love cars, bikes, boats, boards, pretty much anything that has wheels, flys, or floats. i also like bugs. I bought a Grammostola Auerostriata (Chaco Golden Knee) from John Apple in May '05. this thing is awesome! i love how it needs 5 minutes of attention per month, perfect for my hectic schedule. i recommend John for any bug purchases. i even recommended him to a friend of mine (Jason), who was interested in buying a T, so he could be like me i guess...LOL. anyway, i got with John, and came home with a Chilean Rose Hair for Jason. that one sadly died from the heat in a matter of hours, but John replaced it for free. I am still enjoying my T though. if anybody would like to see a pic, go to www.myspace.com/spx800 and click under my picture for more pics. my spider is in there.


----------



## xVOWx

*oi*

Well, I'm 20, I have been into scorps since spring of '05 and I have become quite obsessed. Music is another one of my passions, I play and recording my own stuff ( http://www.myspace.com/xvesselofwrathx ). I'm ussually listening to music, wich would consist mainly from the Hardcore, Death/Blackmetal and Punk genres.  I'm Vegan, StraightEdge and Mormon but a far cry from a hippie, or a "goody good".  I joined because I would like to get in touch with others in the "hobby" and to learn from more experienced keepers.


----------



## spydrlvr25

*Posting*

Hey I am the owner of a chilean rose. Am in need of Info!!Will hopefully post futher..Thankx...Christine


----------



## Mark de Grijs

Hi I'm Mark de Grijs
I'm living in the Netherlands(Europe) and I'm 34 years of age.
Father from 2 litlle girls 7 and 9 years old  
I've bieng operated on my arm so I keep it short because typing hurts like hell :evil: 

My collection:

Spiders
0.0.3 P formosa
0.0.5 P Regalis
0.1.0 G rosea
0.0.1 A metallica

Scorps
1.0.0 P imperator

Snakes
0.1.0 Python Reticulatus
1.1.0 Morelia spliota variegata
0.1.0 Morelia spilota cheiney
0.1.0 Morelia ametisti
1.1.0 Boa constrictor

Poison snakes
1.1.0 Bitis gabonica
0.1.0 Bitis gabonica rhinoceros
1.1.0 Bitis nasicornis
0.1.0 Naja naja
1.1.0 Crotalus atrox

Mantids
0.2.0.1  S. Lineola
4.3.0.0  P. agronina
1.1.0.0  C. elongata

And ofcourse dogs, cats, rats, rabbits and my wife


----------



## scaratinid

Hi my name is andy and I live southeast alaska. I just got a chilean rose hair tarantula. I like to fish and hunt and always have liked tarantulas. I saw one in a store in california but thought it would be to hard to get it up here without stressing it out to much. But I went to out pet store and the lady said that there is someone in town that is trying to get rid of one. Curently I am under attack by my sister that is Prowling. Moping and Scowling... So I am seeking refuge in this aracknoboards site. I have decided to join because I have some questions about my tarantula. What is the best substrate for my type of tarantula... thanks.


----------



## reclusa

Hi everyone. My name is John, and I have been into T's for about 30+ years now. I currently share my space with around 12 T's. Hope to speak to some of you later.  
John


----------



## jthipsher

*Hi.*

I have a friend who's been keeping tarantulas and scorpions since he was a kid and he's getting me into it now. I used to hate spiders til I saw his tarantula collection. He gave me a baby G. rosea and a baby G. aeriostriata,  and a full grown female A. iodius to start my collection with and now I'm hooked. My wife is even getting interested in them now. :drool:


----------



## elliot

*happy holidays*

my name is elliot (if you haven't already guessed) and i'm a 21 year old male going to school in new york city. I have owned an unidentified tarantula since 1992 (my best guess is it's a paraphysa scrofa); I got her in third grade at a reptile museum in pennsylvania and she has outlived every animal i've owned since. I'm convinced that I've been giving her good care these last 14 years but I've recently developed an interest in gaining more knowledge about the hobby and expanding my collection.

peace
elliot


----------



## Scared-of-Ts

*Scared of tarantulas...*

Hi,

This is my first post on this board.  As you can tell from my name, I'm a little scared (well, more than a little) scared of tarantulas.  What is the truth about them?  Are some deadly?  Which ones are?  Is it legal to have them when you're a tenant?  Any info/help would be greatly appreciated - thanks


----------



## jgaglio1

Hi:
My name is Joe and I'm 58 years old. I have been in the hobby for a number of years and at one time was a contributing editor to "Forum", The journal of the American Tarantula Society. That was four hospitalizations and one major surgery ago. I have had many spiders over the years and tended the late (and sorely missed) Bryant Capiz's "Arachnocentric" booth at the Orlando convention along with Rick Blauman. I am going to get back in on a very limited basis without the hundreds of Ts once in my collection.


----------



## GAD

*Its me*

Hey all 
 Im Daniel...
Just got me first Tranchula and was looking for information on them...
Im in the navy and married 
any advice pm me;P


----------



## guitarlust

hello, my name is aubrey and i just received my first Ts today.  I got a B. emilia and G. aureostriata.  I'm new to the hobby and hope to stay in it for years to come.


----------



## HarleyMama

*Hello from Hellinois*

My name is Lori and I've been lurkin here a while so I thought I'd like to chime in now. I'm a 42 y/o widow raising my 15 y/o boy child. We both play guitar. We both have body piercings ( him more than me!) and I sport some ink as well. As my nic states, I'm an avid Harley enthusiest...I ride a 77 Ironhead and belong to an MC.
I started out with a T before my son was born. Got a lil G. rosea as a wedding gift.  (made for an interesting thank you card) I admit I was pretty freaked at first but Penelope turned out to be my sweet lil T pal that I cherished untill her passing in June.   (R.I.P. Penelope) 
I was ready for a new Beasty Friend this fall and wouldn't ya know it....I now have 24.  hehehe I know you all understand how that works!
This site rocks and I have found it to be very helpful and informative.Love the STICKIES and pics. Love the realness and heartfelt sharing....and of corse the smatterings of sarcasm! ;P
I'm working on My Space and when I get it the way I want it I will attach it  so you can see my Furry Baby Beasties and peek into my lil world.
I look forward to getting to know you all a lil better.
PM me if you'd like! I dont bite....hard


----------



## gaz2374

hi all my name is gaz im from the uk and only just got into Ts as i wanted something different to my lizards. iv got a 
B smithi (juv)
and dwarf chilean copper(forgot scientific name)


----------



## Fille

Heya,

My name is Philippe, 26 years old and I live in Hallaar, Belgium. Started out with exotic animals about 5 years ago when I bought my Burmese python (an 11 ft monster by now) and  6 months ago I finally got the green light on T's. Started out with a G. pulchra, soon thereafter a G. aureostriata. Then I got a good deal on a L. striatipes and a A. Geniculata and finally yesterday bought my fifth one, a cute B. smithi. Plans for the future are getting my  T room ready so I can get the 28 other species I have on my most wanted list and start breeding;P 

BTW, my girlfriend still hasn't left me


----------



## dragyn5

*Introduction......*

Good Evening,

My name is Heidi and I live in Southern California in the mountains near Big Bear. We have Pomeranians and Australian Shepherds that we show. We also have a bearded dragon, a leopard gecko, a rat, dwarf hamsters, a parakeet, 2 cats, salt water fish and 23 T's and 1 ugly Florida Huntsman with an egg sac!

My hubby, Alan is a photographer and got me hooked on T's because he convinced me to get a G. rosea  to shoot photos of....and the rest is history! I grew up on a ranch and so bugs don't bug me.

We have a 15 year old son, Ian and a 3 year old son, William. William loves our 5" B. albopilosum, Moesha. That is his spider and he pets her every day. She is a typical Curlyhair and never moves when he gently touches her abdomen with 1 finger!!!

I am happy to be on board and I plan to get a few more T's. See my post on Wish list for 2006!!! LOL


----------



## CodeJACK

Hi,

My name is Rob. I am 25 and I am from Dublin, Ireland.

Been amazed by spiders since 96 when I was "apparently" bitten by one while living in Malaysia. I am now back living in Ireland for the last 6 years and have finally earned enough money to buy my own place. Hence, I am now allowing myself to own one.

Look forward to plenty of advice and possibly detail as to looking after my Chile Rose called Talula.


----------



## Toxin

Hello all. My name is Chris, I'm 24 and live in southern New Hampshire. I am new to Ts, looking to get my first one within the next few weeks, been doing alot of research on here, lurking. This seems like a great forum for it!


----------



## neilkane

*newbie here*

hi everyone just wanted to say hi to this fine community of spider lovers. i have 8 spiders presently all lovely too


----------



## Starving1artist

*Re: Newbie here!*

Hey!

      Hats off to the creator of this site! From what I could get into on the site before joining I was mesmerized.

      A month ago I purchased my Red Knee lady from Tarantula Canada and had my first lady personally delivered to my front door by both Amanda and Martin.  I highly recommend them for those of you who live in Canada and I will use them again when I decide on my next Mexican female. I`m thinking of starting a collection of "T`s" from Mexico only...... Anyone know the exact number would be helpful so I can slowly put the idea to my husband gradually. ......I still think he`s a little "shocked" that his wife has a tarantula for a pet! ( He usually terrorizes what I`ve brought in for the winter to see if I can keep it alive until spring the release it)...Predatory water beetles that wipped out one goldfish which was show quality, to a snapping turtle hatchling that I raised for 8mnths then released at a snapping turtle paradise. My "T" has thrown in something he had no idea about!.......Hehehhe!...

     I have her in a 15 gallon that I made into a graveyard. All those fearful people  of spiders, I tried to hit a nerve in them when they look at her and her set up. I have to get either a very large doll head for her to hide in or a smaller doll that I`ll bury in the dirt but I want the dolls eyes to open and close and I`m having a heck of a time finding the right doll. Oh!....school uniform on it too if it`s to be a small doll! Not a baby doll....that`s tooo much even for me!

    The paragraph before leads me to a painting I`m creating using my "T" for the subject. It`s CREEPY!!!...and I`ll post it once it`s complete. I have "loads" of other ideas for using my "T" for subjects in painting. I`m a professional artist as you can tell by my nick name and the "starving" has truth to it too!

    I have a question to crickets diet. What are you feeding your crickets before they`re fed to your "T"? I just recently fed my crickets natural goldfish flakes and they loved it! The label list no artificial presevatives and natural collor enhancers for goldfish. Vegetables for colour enhancing. I`ve been feeding my "T" these crickets since late November and lost only 1 cricket in this set to whatever. Her orange seems to be getting more vibrant and her abdomen hairs, the longer, are turning from grey to orange. She`s very active too, moving about in her tank all day to certain spots then creeps into her tea pot for 4-5hrs. 10pm she comes alive with digging and moving earth with her fangs and legs. She looks like a bull dozer stuck in reverse!....I watch her more then the TV now! She`s so interesting and I adore her!

   My "T" loves this set of crickets! She`ll eat 2 one after another and is very aggressive when attacking the second cricket. Is feeding flaked food to crickets okay? What other foods beside fruit and veggie scraps?

   Looking forward to being on this site!.....Ct


----------



## luna

Hi my name is Cheri and I like bugs.  Not just true bugs… all creepy crawlers, especially those with more than four legs.  I have lurked on this site since last summer, read all the rules and most every post.  It took me about six months to finally register and then another month to introduce myself.  I guess the first day of a new year is as good of time to say hello as any.  This isn’t the only site where I have silently devoured every word, but it certainly is the best.  Thanks for all the information… from the administration to the community of arachnofanatics, you are awesome.  I hope to stick around for awhile.


----------



## MasterJSM

*Stopped By To Say Hi! Just Had To Stay!*

Hi everyone,

Most people call me Jeff but if I upset someone the names can differ. I am 41 years old and I live in the beautiful City of Niagara Falls in Canada. I work in the computer business and I have 2 favourite hobbies. The first being Historic research in the Niagara Region and the second is my pets. These included a Bearded Dragon, an Iguana, 4 guinea pigs, a dog, 2 love birds, a hermit crab, and the newest addition would be my Rosie T. It's a zoo around here. I would like to thank everyone for the excellent advice and suggestions I have read in these forums. I look forward to sharing information and ideas with you. 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## kean

Hi everyone i'm new here Just started to get into the hobby last year. I really loved Spiders, Scorpions and other Insects since i was a kid. This is my very first Arachnid pet, an Asian Forest Scorp (H. Spinifer). His name is Shaider. 
Front View





He is quite aggressive






and looking to add some soon.


----------



## Chronos

*helloooooooooooooooo.....*

hey,im Teiran i just joined. Im the son of MysticKigh. I live in NM. I own an A seemani and a G rosea. I also have snakes and lizards, and I help take care of my moms tarantulas.


----------



## Arachno-Geek

*Hello fellow slings out there!*

Hey all, my Name is Devon, and i live in beautiful Oregon!  I have been growing my tarantula collection over the last four years, and currently have....31 Tarantulas, various ages etc. If you really want to know what i have, feel free to ask!  I have just recently started on some breeding projects, taking my hobby to the next level.  Outside of Tarantulas, most all my time is devoted to training for long distance Ironman Triathlons.  Don't be shy, say Hi!

Devon


----------



## PixieGal

*Hello, I'm Pam*

MWF 41, 3 kids, new hubby, 4 stepkids, lol... Oh yeah, and I'm already a little warped cuz I'm a cop - or maybe I became a cop because I was already warped, lol.   

Anyway, we've had a cornsnake for a few years and all enjoy her.  Recently we found a T in the middle of a soccer game during the day, so of course I brought it home.  We've had him(?) for a couple months now and I'm reading "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide" to try and learn more about how to handle him.  I stumbled across this site, which I think will be the MOST helpful thing to me right now.

Glad to be here!  if I post in the wrong area or ask too many questions that have already been answered, I apologize beforehand... but I HAVE been perusing old posts to try and see which of my questioins have already been addressed, so I'm trying!

Pam aka PixieGal (a misnomer, lol)


----------



## veggiepark

*wanting blow flies*

hi ya'll;   i want to ask anyone to direct me in obtaining green bottle blowflies.  i am a vegan, so i don't want to catch them with meat or dog/pet food.  is there another way?  what about purchasing their eggs?  also does anyone hear raise medical leeches?


----------



## dr_hemlock2

hi i was new to the hobby yself and having this board is one of the best info on Taratulas and inverts of every kind i did a lot of research and got everything i needed to get started plus i had a few friends i met on here that helped me out a whole lot and continue to do you know of the aboreal board the is also a good source on all types of aboreal species i would continuw to look around in the web and you will be surprized as to what you find if you want i will and can compile a list
-doc-


----------



## emperor

*scorpions*

Hi, i'm James. i live in London, but i'm from Canada originally. lived here for 3 years.
I am new to the invertebrate world, and all i've got so far are three emperor scorpions! one is quite poorly, so i did a search for arachnid care and found this board, so thought i'd join.
i'd love to expand my collection... a golden orb spider from South Africa sounds cool, but i'd like to get a vinegaroon (if i even spelled that right) one day. we'll see what my finances dictate!


----------



## Tattooed_snake

*New Rose Hair owner*

Hello, 
   I am from Michigan, just south of Detroit and I recently aquired a Rosehair. I had been contemplating the adopting for along time, and finally gave in. Does anyone have advice to give?


----------



## EIGHT

*Hello*

HI THERE TO EVRYONE IN SPIDERLAND :razz: 

     Just joined up,looking forward to some great chat and banter also here to learn something new. Used to keep tarantulas 15 years ago and stopped, now started again it's costing a small fortune :wall:. Originally I had 17 different verieties my favourite being TINY (theraphosa blondi) which was huge, and I mean huge I do prefer the more aggresive verieties but enjoy the calmness of any. Anyway all the best, speak soon... .


----------



## monkeywrench133

*Hi There*

Hi Everyone,   I'm new to the hobby, but decided to join to take better care of the T I currently have.  And hopefully get some good advice on what to get next!  I currently live in Phoenix, AZ, where I'm a realtor.


----------



## thesupermonkey

*New munkey on the block...*

Hi,
I'm munkey (Adam), currently stationed in Georgia.
I married with two great kids and lucky enough to have a wife that can be talked into induldging my invert interests.

I've only recently (past 6 months) developed a very deep interest
in inverts so I consider myself a complete newbie at this. :? 
I have journeyed here to beseech ye, oh masters of the inverts, for your help, guidance, and wisdom.:worship: 

That's about it,
Thanks,
Munkey


----------



## Hakam

Hi my name is Hakam..I'm from Malaysia and i've been into tarantulas and also reptiles for almost 3 years..But i tink i'm still consider a beginner i guess...Anyway,i keep quite a number of tarantula species.Hmm..i do keep other things like snakes,iguanas,geckos,small mammals..ect..But among all da animals i keep,i only concerntrate on TARANTULAS!!!  Dunno why but i juz luv them..Very interesting to learn about them..And dat concludes why i'm here..hehehe.

Here's me wit me fat tummy!! (candid photo)


----------



## bignik

*Just Introducing my self...*

Hi there everyone.  I am preatty new into tarantulas i got 3 T's right now and yes my first one was a rose hair but its name is not rosie its "lucy" hehe, my second spider was a Goliath bird eater but it died unfortunetly well not i got my OBT "fireball" and my Zebra " RoadRunner" and getting my 4th in a week green bottle blue " Frootloops" and hopping to get alot of information off this website because it was recomended to me by my good friend Wolfy72 who is  amember here and has a little bit bigger selection then me but we help each other out... well i'll hope to be hearing from ya'll 
cao


----------



## MidnightCootie

Hi, im Rylie/MidnightCootie OldHags daughter. I love green bottle blues, orange bitey things and CHICKENS!!! I have a T. blondi, a colony of hissers, two geckoes, a bald rat, ten pet chickens, two cats, a green bottle blue, an orange bitey thing, a colony of super worms, and a bunch of guppies. 
     I love to collect dragon stuff, and pets. My greatest accomplishment was I hiked to the TOP of Timpanogos mountin! Im a very good drawer, and to prove it i won second place in state in a reflections contest when I was in kindergarten! And I guess thats it!


----------



## bignik

scaratinid said:
			
		

> Hi my name is andy and I live southeast alaska. I just got a chilean rose hair tarantula. I like to fish and hunt and always have liked tarantulas. I saw one in a store in california but thought it would be to hard to get it up here without stressing it out to much. But I went to out pet store and the lady said that there is someone in town that is trying to get rid of one. Curently I am under attack by my sister that is Prowling. Moping and Scowling... So I am seeking refuge in this aracknoboards site. I have decided to join because I have some questions about my tarantula. What is the best substrate for my type of tarantula... thanks.


 yur best bet would be to give it about 2-4 inches of dirt and keep the humidity fairly descent not too much not too little give it a cork so it can hide and its a very docile spider well at least mine is they are really the easiest spider to own mist their tank (only one side) with water every 4-5 days just to give it some humidity. DON'T SOAK the side just mist it enough so that the light will evaporate the water and make it a little humid... thats about it


----------



## bignik

zulu said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm Ana Marija, I live in Zagreb, Croatia, and I'm really itrested in inverts! I've got 2 Grammostola roseas, one is a baby and another is fully grown male. Also I've got a baby Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, adult Pandinus imperator and about 15 Baculum extradentatums. These are all my favourite inverts in the world, especially roseas. Bye!


Well i didn't think i would find someone who is croatian other than me on this site and be a Tarantula lover as well... bas je fino vidjeti da ima i ovih gmizavaca i u hrvatskoj hehe ja sam inace iz mostara ali sam se preselio u kanadu kada mije bilo 10 godina haha ako hoces da stupis u contact evo msn funny_dudde@hotmaill.com cao cao


----------



## rosey

*introducing Rosey*

Hello, I am a Chilian Rose Hair. I live in Bradford, NH. My owner Jordan does not know what humidity I should keep it at. He is just learning so if you have any tips please let him know. Thanks Rosey


----------



## Wolfy72

bignik said:
			
		

> Well i didn't think i would find someone who is croatian other than me on this site and be a Tarantula lover as well... bas je fino vidjeti da ima i ovih gmizavaca i u hrvatskoj hehe ja sam inace iz mostara ali sam se preselio u kanadu kada mije bilo 10 godina haha ako hoces da stupis u contact evo msn funny_dudde@hotmaill.com cao cao


rotflmao you're a dog Nik...lmao


----------



## snoflax

*Greetings and Salutations*

My name is Denise .I wont discuss my age, but I think Moses sat in front of me in science class .  I am kind of an Arachno-newbie. I live in Kent, Wash. At the moment we have a A. Avic, and a Versi sling. The A. Avic is a Juvie, only about 2.5", and our Versi is just a sling. I may ask alot of dumb questions, sorry folks. Just want to make sure Im taking care of the T's right.Feel free to message me Im usually hanging around someplace.


----------



## Zitoune

*hi*

Hi all,

Im a french man, i from France.

My english is bad but I control a little bit.

I use too the French board http://la-mygalopole.forumactif.com/.

I am impassioned by tarantules and i have some species in my breeding.

Regards.

i have :

0.2.0 Pterinochilus murinus
0.1.0 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.2 Acanthoscuria geniculata
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.9 Pterinochilus chordatus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithii
0.0.1 Cyclosternum schmardae


----------



## liveprey

Hello and welcome to the boards.
What species do you keep?


----------



## bonesmama

Hi Zitoune, and welcome to AB. You'll find this to be a great place for Tarantula enthusiasts! We have people here from all over the world!


----------



## Phoenix

hay there im james, just started on here after being linked by a friend of mine.  i live in bradford in west yorkshire and go to college

currently have 5 t's as my first t' a juvenile G.Pulchra has just died due to a faulty moult. :wall: which is a shame as had he survived it would have been a double moult as he moulted twice in a fortnight. (he was 6cm legspan)


----------



## joey

*Who Am I*

I have been keeping scorpions for a couple of years and the collection just keeps growing. I live in Cornwall, England with my two children and loads of pets. Single, female. work ALL the time. Very interested in hearing other peoples opinions on the care of their scorpions, as books can be so vague!!


----------



## crow

*eight legs and no tap shoes*

ello all,,

I'm crow i'm 31 livein the moutains of NC retierd body piercer just living the quite life now not much more to say about me  i am looking to chat with others about there T's and allways wanting to learn more. i  have listed my T's in the Inverts fourm.

take care


----------



## Siienceofdeath

*Yay My 1st*

I have been thinking about getting a Tarantula alot and finally I've decided to take the plunge into spiderhood! I found this site and I must say it is  A W E S O M E. Thanks to this site I was not only able to get alot of valuable information but I was able to pick out the T I want for my very own. After much careful consideration and argument with myself (LOL) I have decided on a Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens). I talked to the Breeder whose name I also got from this site and he advised me what to get for the T's habitat. I am going to buy it all tommorow then place my order! My T ships on Thursday the 19th and I will get him by Friday the 20th. I can't wait. Thank you everyone for all your help!!!!

BTW (I keep forgetting this part hehe)

My name is Michelle I'm 24 yrs old and live in Riverside County in California


----------



## Dangaboy

I'm 32 from South Africa. I have 2 spiders, I chillian rose that i got yesterday and a Rain Spider/Huntsman which is more common to the area. But the rest I will tell later as we go along!! ggggggrrrrrrrr


----------



## NeilD

*Hello*

Hello All, I'm fairly new to T's Had my first one in 1988, Then a 17 year gap now I have a 5cm T.Blondi and a 5" Chilean Rose.

I live in Shropshire in the United Kingdom


----------



## mrclean

*Hello fellow tarantula lovers*

 HI im knew at this site and new at collecting tarantulas.MY hobby grew as i took in a rose haired from a friends aunt who died.Sence then it grew to 4 all together.Giant white knee,striped knee,giant golden knee and looking for a good website to gain knowlage on keeping them. Happy creature keeping......crushmankill


----------



## Aleks32

*Greetings and Salutations*

I have kept tarantulas on and off for the past 18 years. I have recently aqcuired a young B. Smithi and I'm hoping she's a she -- in any event, I'm reading the boards trying to get as much info as possible. I promise to search before I post. So... this may be the last you hear from me in a while -- I have to find out if there's anything left to be said before I say it! 

I'm 38, have a partner (that's a relationship partner vs. a business partner), 4 cats and a sick mom here in San Diego. All in all... lots of life forms for me to care for, which works for me.

Happy new year -- looking forward to getting to know the site and all y'all a bit better soon.


----------



## Fullstop

Hey duders, my names Michael, others call me by my last name.. "Smalley". If you use this info to track me down you'll be attacked by an evil vile siamese kitten.

I spend most of my time playing drums for my band "Seventh Story", and now I'm side projecting with a friends band to help them get up and going. My first spider was and is a pet rock (rosie). I came here before I got him to learn about what I was getting myself into. 

Umm...that's it!


----------



## Sgt Boomhower

*Hello*

My name is Brad Umbanhowar and I live in SW Michigan. I was in the Marine Corps for quite some time but was called to do higher things in life (my family). I've settled down my roots and started my family. I have two wonderfull girls now and one new baby on the the way. I work at a nuclear power plant in Michigan and no the radiation has not altered my brain and made my like T's. I've always been slighty odd. LOL!: 
     I've always loved and kepted interesting animals but I only recently have become addicted to Spiders and other bugs. T's are by far my fav. I look foward to sharing with you all my joys and trials with this wonderfull hobby.


----------



## HuonHengChai

I'm Dennis from Malaysia, I'm always amazed by animals and I sure do love them but never had the idea that I would keep tarantula as pets until i got my 1st tarantula (A Seemani) about 5 months ago and now i have 9 Tarantulas living with me,

More to come in the future


----------



## Shane

Hi, my name is Shane.  I'm glad I found this site, it looks like its full of great information.  My partner and I have had a green bottle blue for about 3 years now and might get some more taratulas in the future.


----------



## H&S

Hi all..i'm from Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia and have been into this tarantula and reptile hobby for da last 3 years.And of course da reason dat i'm joining this forum is to gain my knowledge about tarantulas.Owhh..i also forgotten dat i'm also selling captive breed tarantulas (slings/juvenile/adults) to pet shops and also to people that are into diz hobby.So far da business is not bad..hehehe!Thats about all i think..-End-


----------



## AtomicCareBearX

*Hie!*

Hello! My name is Gloria, I'm 21 and I'm a newbie T collector in the greater Seattle area. I currently have two T's, an Avic. avicularia juvenile and an Avic. versicolor sling, both my precious little babies  I like literature and art, and feeding my T's... it's the cutest thing to see them walk around their cages with their newly caught food  I've got quite a bit of 'book knowledge' regarding T's, but the hands-on knowledge I'm working on. I plan on eventually becoming a T breeder for my area.


----------



## Andyn6969

Alrite!! My names Andy im 20 and living in Cornwall UK. I am quite new with T's i currently have 2! A Chilobrachys huahini about 4"5 and a Phoneyusa rutilata about 4" which was supposed to be as i bought a zebra leg seemani lol!! But not to bothered cause it seems ok but can be quite defensive at times as its an Old world T from Africa! Anyway i will be hoping to here from someone especially anyone who owns or has any experience with the above two species! ILL post some pics of them on another thread!! 

                                                Andy!!!!!


----------



## potnoodle393

*hey all*

I'm new here.
i only have one T at the mo, a B. smithi
but i hope to get my second soon, a T blondi.
I live in Wales, UK but i'm from Ireland.
Thats about it.

:clap:


----------



## jpdtech

*I'm new around here*

Hi, I'm John and I'm researching T's with my daughter with the expection of buying, bartering, or begging one soon. J. My daughter is nine and in third grade.


----------



## Nickie

*Newbee*

Hi all

My name is Nickie, im 25 from South Africa, ive only entered the wonderful world of spiders recently. Ive just got my first 2 taratulas. Chilean Rose
They are still very tiny.

I also keep snakes....ive been keeping snakes for about 3 years.
In my colletion i have
4 Retics
1 Albino Burm
3 Het albino burm's
3 RedTail boa's
1 Copperhead

Hope to get to know u all better a learn more about spiders


Cheers


----------



## Scolopeon

Hey everyone i'm Ryan, and i'm from the UK.
I'm 17 years old and have been owning tarantulas and other exotic animals for over 8 years.

Ever since I was young I was interested in insects and spiders and used to catch them and keep them in little tubs.. well I got more interested and I currently have quite a few animals in my room.

What brings me here: well ive never thought about joining a forum to talk about spiders before.. but I got King Baboon for Christmas and it isnt feeding well and has a strange lump on its back.. its good to read other peoples experiances and get advice on the husbandry of these animals.


----------



## Haplopelma

*good day*

Hello everyone, I am Tosha from NY living in NC.  I would love to become a arachnologist, but :wall: i do not have the will power to do so.  When I was just a little girl, i was catching all kinds of spiders for pets.  My favorites were a black and yellow Argiope and very large Galdicosa gulosa.  Anyway, I'm glad i found this site and hope I am welcomed into it warmly,  bye.


----------



## mcm

Hey all 

I'm Martin from San Antonio,Tx 
Dont know if I got into this hobby for me or for my kids. Think I got them into it so i can enjoy it. We have a couple of good shops in town and couldent belive that the  arachnocon 06 is coming to town.


----------



## LukeC

*New Guy*

Hello everybody Im Luke from the southwest of the UK

I'm new to these forums things:? 

I have been keeping Ts for about a year now
I currenty have the following; 
1. 4 -1/2" female Chilean Rose,
1.2-1/2"  Mexcian Redleg,
1.5" Brazilian Salmon Pink. 
Also I have 2 5" male adult Black Emperor Scorpion.

More to follow 

All my childhood I was scared of spiders, so when I was 17 working at a zoo, they had all of these huge tarantulas, so I thought "spiders are amazing", next week I went out and bought myself the lovey chilean rose. Since then I have been collecting more, and I hope to carry on


----------



## Artharitis

**

Whats up everyone.. I'm Katie aka Artharitis, I'm 19, own one t. I do hip hop music and breed chihuahuas on the side..;P


----------



## MrDeranged

Artharitis said:
			
		

> Whats up everyone.. I'm Katie aka Artharitis, I'm 19, own one t. I do hip hop music and breed chihuahuas on the side..;P


As feeders I hope.... ;P


----------



## Kugellager

MrDeranged said:
			
		

> As feeders I hope.... ;P


Be nice Scott...LOL

John
];')


----------



## Libertykeeper

*New to you*

Hello everyone, I'm Erich. I am from Liberty, NC. I currently have 2 "T"s, my Desert Blonde aka "Shorty" and Chaco Goldenknee aka "Chaka" (very imaginative), both are about 6 mos old. They are my first two, and they are training me very well thusfar. I hope to talk to many of you veteran Tarantula keepers in the future, as the journey with these two continues


----------



## Metal Spiderman

Hello people, Í'm Metal Spiderman from Holland. I owned about 45 spiders, but since one week it has been reduced. I now have 31 spiders. I study a lot about spiders and other invertebrates/reptiles. My breederslist:

Spiders
0.0.3 Grammastola rosea
2.1.2 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.3 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus TCF
0.0.2 Pterinichilus murinus RCF
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Aphonopelma anax
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceata
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria musculosa
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
1.1.0 Heteropoda venatoria

Lizards
1.0.0 Iguana iguana
2.0.0 Pogona vitticeps
1.0.0 Tarentola mauritanica

Snakes
0.1.0 Python molurus bivittatus
1.1.0 Thamnophis sirtalis fichi

Scorps
0.0.2 Pandinus imperator

Amphibia
2.1.0 Bombina orientalis

Testudinata
0.0.1 Chelydra serpentina

Well, for futher information you can read my profile...

Many greetz, Martijn


----------



## Nate

*Hello to me...*

Howdy!

I’m ex-lurker that has gone to poster. Cool group of knowledgeable people here! I’m very logical so I’ll provide a run down:

Politics: Independent Socialist (I believe in “We the people..” not “We big business…”)

Likes: Exotic animals, beer (dark ales), computers, art and B-movie horror films

Dislikes: materialistic shallow people, piss water (bad beer) and pop music

Favorite Band: Skinny Puppy

Favorite Movie: Evil Dead II Dead By Dawn

Favorite Arthur: H.P. Lovecraft


----------



## spiderguy25827

*pergnant rose hair*

hello i got a rose hair that finally mated i need to know what all i will need if someone can help me please let me know thank you


----------



## PA7R1CK

*im new here*

Hi everyone I'm new here,
I have a cobalt blue,chilean rose hair,striped knee,and a mexican redknee. I also own two emperor scorpions. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## spiderguy25827

*hi all*

hello all i have three a. avics and i also have 2 g rosea 1 male and 1 female i have my newest that has been mated i am picking her up today


----------



## goramsinowasso

Hey! I live in Oklahoma and have one B. emilia(?) a.k.a. Mex. Red Knee that I got for Christmas and it molted just a few days ago! That was quite exciting! I want to get a Antilles Pink Toe and a Curly Hair as well, but I think I'll wait to get them (just to let you guys know).


----------



## earthpig23

*Who the hell is this guy?*

Well as many of you have noticed I was a lurker for awhile. Than all of  a sudden I jump head first into the watering hole. 
So not to look like I am jumping in here and trying to run the place and get a bad rap, idecided to reintroduce myself.​My name is Mike Scott. I am a reptilelover and more recently an arachophile. I am on a few other reptile forums as earthpig23.​I llike long walks on the beach and sunsets that make me cry...lol just kidding. I am a metal head. I have been in love with heavy metal music since its birth. I am now a huge fan of Slipknot(yes I am a maggot)but I also really like alot of the underground and up and comers. I am into everything form Devil Driver and Otep to Soilwork and shadows fall.​I wakeboard in the summer and absolutly love tattoos. I am a self proclamed(with plenty of witnesses) freak living in a small town. Not neccasary that I look like a freak cause I don't have that many tats. But I am a pretty goofy and overactive guy especially for 29 years old I have tatoos but no major body modifications. I do thinnk anyone who has them are walking peices of art though.​I hate hypocrits,close mindness and mindless comformists.I love to talk and debate about anything.without arguing and love to learn anything that may be shown to me in these discussions and debates.​I am as I said 29 and have been married 12 years.tep if you did the math I was married young.I am trained and have taught in the Martial art of Shaolin Kung fu.Even trained and certified by the Shaolin Temple itself.(yes I have documents and pictures to back up this claim..available upon request...lol).I served for years as a parartrooper in the 501st airborne unit in Alaska. I am currently in a special operations reserve unit as a psychological operations Seargent.​So that me in a very large nut shell. I am friendly I swear and love to have a good time and looking foward to meeting and talking with all of you.​  If you have recieved this message in error please disregard this message and click here to unsuscribe to this service.
   http:getlostandbentfreak.com/WTF

  LOL


----------



## Cirith Ungol

Welcome!
The last bit was a bit confusing but... ok!  

You might wanna check out the band Finntroll if you havn't already done so


----------



## earthpig23

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> The last bit was a bit confusing but... ok!
> 
> You might wanna check out the band Finntroll if you havn't already done so


  Sorry I get these crappy email sometimes and they always have that tag line. Also when I get email notification on a thread I am taking part in .
  Thanks for the tip I checked them out. Pretty wicked. I also saw they are touring with another band I like cannibal corpse.Awsome.


----------



## PHAYLANX

*Introduction Of Myself------phaylanx*

I am a 74 year old biology major with a love of nature-------my typing ability is limited as i use one finger----andcan not proo read whqat i type--------as the scre3en is across the room fromj my chair---i read the message then reply------my main interest is feeder insects and the introduction of new insects to the trade------also i am working on the rehabilitation of a 1500 acre tract in TENN to have a natural eco system ------for all native wild life-----including bats---if anyone wants to help with hardwood seeds they will be introduced into the eco system if they are proper for the area------north west TENN


----------



## Cirith Ungol

earthpig23 said:
			
		

> I also saw they are touring with another band I like cannibal corpse.Awsome.


I prefered them while they still had Chris Barnes. Tomb of the mutilated being one of my all time fav albums :worship:


----------



## Texas Blonde

Welcome, Im a lurker on the boards too.  I pretty much stick to the chat.  If you want to talk Metal you should definatly come into the chat, there is a guy in there daniel6543 who you would love to talk to!


----------



## earthpig23

thanks for the info. I will def. have to chat it up. Whats a good time to hit the chats around here?


----------



## LPacker79

Any time, there's usually someone there. Daniel keeps weird hours, but he's usually around too.


----------



## brova golin

*hi*

Hi there my name is colin aka brovagolin, i have been collecting Ts for aprox 8years now and have been using this site as a referance for a while however just thought id join. so Hi there every1 ps im in england.

brova golin


----------



## moricollins

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> Welcome, Im a lurker on the boards too.  I pretty much stick to the chat.  If you want to talk Metal you should definatly come into the chat, there is a guy in there daniel6543 who you would love to talk to!



Texas Blonde = the hottest girl on the site, BTW guys 


I don't think I've introduced myself on here yet 


I'm Mori, from Ontario, Canada.  I have a reasonable sized collection.........
Not sure what else to say, oh... I'm a college student (will be graduating after this semester ), and aim to become an accountant (boring yes, I know.)


Mori


----------



## jmhendric

*Intro*

Hello name is Jon all new to T's and been reading up alot from all these great posts. So I purchased my first T's from Botar by 8"s .  A. Versi sling and a B. Vagans they ship on monday.  Can't wait for them to arrive what an addictive hobby !


----------



## Amanda

An active tarantula forum?!?! I can die a happy woman! Why did it take me so long to find this place? I've been searching for months for a message board that had more than 3 posts in the last 2 months. I think this is actually the busiest place I've seen for any hobby I've researched.

Anyhoo... I've got a B. smithi spiderling and a juvi G. Rosea that begged to come home with me last week when I stopped at the store to pick up crickets for my redknee, lol. Now that I've crossed the line and gotten my second, I'm already itching to expand my collection. I think tarantulas must be like tatoos. They say you can never stop with one. Maybe that's why I don't have any tattoos.


----------



## edesign

lol...prob same reason I don't have any either. I'd get one...like it for a while...then decide I want something different. And i have too many hobbies and not enough income to support all of them.

I too am surprised you did not find this forum sooner...seems that just about anything I type in to Google regarding T's comes back with at LEAST one link to a thread here on AB


----------



## Amanda

Well, I was searching specifically for a tarantula forum or messageboard.  I didn't end up here until I was trying to find a decent herp forum for a friend.


----------



## Dave C

*D J Cannon*

Hello everyone! I'm 32 lving in manchester,UK. I've kept spiders for the last couple of years and scorps for nearly a year.I've read your boards in the past and found some great advice!I thought I should take the plunge and register so I can talk to u guys. I'll sort a pic out as soon as poss


----------



## Alakdan

Hello everyone!  I'm Ninno 29 from Manila, Philippines.  I have been browsing for the past several days and I find this site very informative.  I recently acquired scorpions 1 H. Longimanus and 2 H. Spinifer (I have yet to confirm this.)  I am totally fascinated by these critters, you can say I'm already hooked.  I'd like to learn more since I plan to expand my collection.  I'll post pictures of me pets soon.


----------



## janster

*Ello*

Hi I'm Jan, living in South Africa.

Well, what I can say is ,great to find a place to share & gather love for T's! 

About myself:
 23YO. I'm 1.86 m, tanned,  Brown eyes, sports / athletics guy, love the "Bush", rugby & Braai (BBQ) & dirt biking , but most of all, my beautiful & suporting girlfriend whom let me keep my snakes, roaches, scorpions, rats, mice, crickets, worms & 3 T's. a Curly hair f. & 2 x G rosea giant f. / spling. Pitty these creatures are either damn pricey, or impossible to get hold of here!

I work for DHL,African desk(exporter) so I won't be botherin you guys too often, little bee I am...   but please feel free to chat, my door is always open for quality conversations.

take care .


----------



## CynicalBlack

Hey all,

My name is Keith, and I've had 2 spiderlings since last February... a G. auriostriata and a G. pulchra.  They're both doing well, and growing like crazy!

Anyway, I came here to see if anyone would be interested in some T-Shirts I'm doing. I've posted a link to the site in the Classifieds... If that's a no-no, someone please let me know, I'm not trying to take advantage of anyone here...

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Spider Si

*Spider Si says Hi!*

Hello everyone! 

My name is Spider Si, I live in London UK and I have two T's, one a Juvenile P.Ultramarinus and more recently a cute B.Smithi. 

I'll post pics soon, as I would welcome any advice and input from fellow boardmembers as to how they are looking, if they are housed properly etc. 

Looking forward to posting with you all soon! 

Si


----------



## Ladycolt29

*Hi! New here.*

From Western, MA. My  B.F. after moving in with me in Oct. brought home a T Blondi about 4inches sub-adult not sure of the sex yet. So, I guess it makes me part owner. I also have an Anole lizard that was supposed to be food for the T, but my 8yr  son saw it  and now it's a pet. We also have a cat and one fish as of Sunday. Can you say flush! They keep dying after that have babies. And one loud, lazy, 14yr son.Lol!


----------



## pimpin_posey

*I'm a sumwhat newbie*

Hola everyone. I'm a newbie to the Tarantula but i love animals and have collected many pets. jus figured id say hi.


----------



## somberloathing

hello , my name is mark ... i'm new to tarantulas  sorta , i have a sub adult cobalt blue - lividia (i've had for  6 months )and a sub adult mexican bloodlegg - pedro (3 months) ... i'm from a small country town in Ontario, Canada and the reason i'm on this site is cause i dig tarantulas , i wanna start collecting , finding out more ?? 


 keep it evil ;P


----------



## mrclean

*Hello*

Hi im new at arachnoboards:wall: Im starting to grow a collection of my own.I have a giant white knee,A rose haired,costa rican zebra and a giant golden knee.Now is the question which is  a good big colorfull taranula and what is the best way of keeping it humid!....let me now.....Thankyou,,,,,,George


----------



## Loki

Hi there. My name is Dwaine I live In Winnipeg Manitoba Canada
i am new to tarantulas i jus got my first one 4 days ago his name is Loki
hes a Rose Hair. i am 19 years old and currently apprenticing as a chef here in Winnipeg and ill post a few pics of Loki shortly in the future


----------



## Hells Angel

*Sup Evrybody*

Me, well im from da SA... only place i eva wanna live! 
My names jade, and im not NORMAL ;P 
Im a horse rider, know everythin there is to know... But T's, totally different story... and thats y im here... always been a bit odd, like wen i saved a rat the size of my arm and walked in the lounge where my mom nearly had heart failure wen i was like 6!!
Any1 killed a spider, they lookin 4 a fight... got a female chilean rose this week...(after about 6yrs of beggin) i dig her, but i dont know much bout anythin...
and as quoted quite a few times pet shop dudes know absolutely NOTHIN!!
So if any1 could help poor little knowledgeless me i would greatly appreciate it...

thanks...

Hells Angel


----------



## tima

*tima*

Good To see a strong Canadian contingent on here.  I'm Canadian...originally form Ottawa...but lived in Halifax for 5 years.  Anyhoo...I'm currently on a 3-year exchange visit to the US teaching 8th-grade science in small town SC  talk about culture shock!!!  So, new to AB and relatively new to Ts, although I'm beginning to develop an OK collection.  2 _Grammostola aureostriata_ -- the subad lives in my classroom, and looks like it's going to be a male; 3 little _Brachypelma albopilosum_ slings, and a tiny _B. emelia_.  Next on the list?  I'm thinking of an Avic...maybe metallica?


----------



## aggie08

Hi, I'm Matt and I'm pretty new to this whole arachnid thing although I find them fascinating.  I've never had one before and I thought that I'd start off with something simple.  I've done a little research and it seems that Emporers are good for first timers.  I'm an entomology major at Texas A&M.  That's about it- I'm looking for some people who know what they're talking about and it seems like this is the place to be.


----------



## sarahtar3

*my spiders*

Hi my name is Sarah. I have been a spider lover for many years.  I have 1 mexican redknee (male) named Thing .2 G.rosea (male and female), and 1 costa rican tigerrump (female) named tigger.


----------



## Prometheusmum

*Hi all*

Hi all, I just joined this forum today I recently got a Chiliean Rose Hair his name is Prometheus. Yes that is a very long name for a  little bug, I'll post some piccys soon.


----------



## The Doctor

*Hello*

Hi All

My name is Lee, I am from the Uk. I have been keeping t's and scorps for a while now - started off with a few and.....well, you know how it goes. Currently have a growing collection, and this site has been most valuable in helping me decide what to get and how to look after it.

Look forward to being part of the gang.

Lee


----------



## murf

*Hello!*

Thought I'd stop in and introduce myself. My name is Joe. I'm 29. Orignally from NJ, but recently moved to central AL. Not really new to the hobby. I've kept my share of inverts in the past. Currently, I'm in the process of rebuilding the collection. Focusing on spiders, pedes, and mantids.


----------



## yuanti

I really feel for you   that is quite the culture shock to anyone 




			
				tima said:
			
		

> Good To see a strong Canadian contingent on here.  I'm Canadian...originally form Ottawa...but lived in Halifax for 5 years.  Anyhoo...I'm currently on a 3-year exchange visit to the US teaching 8th-grade science in small town SC  talk about culture shock!!!


----------



## BPruett

Hello, Im new to Arachnoboards and my name is Bobby. I have been keeping Brachypelma species for quite a few years and I am looking to learn more here.


----------



## Scarp172

Hi everybody,
My name is Steve and this is my first scorpion.  I live in Montana where it's cold and dry most of the time.  My scorp is an H. Arizonensis and I think it’s a female judging form the shorter pectines, but I may be wrong.  I have some pictures and I'll post them in the other forum.


----------



## Young_Gun

Errrm hello?
Names Roy I am 17 and have had spiders and snakes/lizards on and off since I was about 11,in the process of selling my Pink Toe(Female)and Cobalt Blue(Male)and will be looking to concentrate on scorpions in the future starting with a Desert Hairy.


----------



## Chiba3010

*Greets...*

Hello All,

Well, I've finally resurfaced within the online invert-keeping community following a long hiatus (due to lack of internet access) and can say with enthusiasm that it's good to be back! Some of you may recognize/remember me as being very active in the online scorpion-keeping circles several years ago (particularly in the Yahoo forums)... 
I've been keeping scorpions for nine years now and sharing my life with these fantastic animals continues to be my focus and passion within my boundless love of nature. I'm looking forward to sharing with -and learning from- all of you here. 

See you on the Boards!




-Craig Strother


----------



## duffman

*new to this*

hello my name is billy and iam 26 years old. i live in calgary alberta.
 ihave had Ts 4 over a year now. i have 7 Ts now and will probaly get more.
I love going rockclimbing and spending time with my son


----------



## duffman

hello how are u  i think thats a nice name for your chilean. I call mine hudynie.


----------



## Aurora

*Becareful tobaggoning at night!*

Hey,
My name is andrea, I'm 23 and live in winnipeg, Canada.  I just recently got my first T. a P.murinus (baboon t.) and a rock scorpian.  I love the old world T, especially the cobalt blue.  I also have other non-arachnid animals.  I have been working at a pet store for a few years as a day job and bartender at night.  I am in school for a medical technician, in the future I'd like to become a nurse/doctor.
I love having fun like rock climbing and trying new things out like skydiving


----------



## bborysow

*Hi Aurora, its Brian here.*

Hi, you sound just too much like the woman I gave the P. murinus too a week or so back.  If it is you, let me know, and welcome to AB.  This is a excellent place to learn all about arachnids, make crazy friends, and spend time yapping on the chat.   
And if its not you, .... same msg goes anyway. 
Later. 
Bri. 





			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey,
> My name is andrea, I'm 23 and live in winnipeg, Canada.  I just recently got my first T. a P.murinus (baboon t.) and a rock scorpian.  I love the old world T, especially the cobalt blue.  I also have other non-arachnid animals.  I have been working at a pet store for a few years as a day job and bartender at night.  I am in school for a medical technician, in the future I'd like to become a nurse/doctor.
> I love having fun like rock climbing and trying new things out like skydiving


----------



## Aurora

*Hi Bri,*

I just got my p.murinus a week ago, my co-worker was the one who phoned asking for me and her.  I was not there when you came by with them, but I was requesting one.  Thankyou.  I ended up choosing the largest one.  I cannot believe the metallic coloration already on the bottom of his appendages.  He eats lots!.  I am already very attached to him.  he has not burried yet in the eco earth, just made some web. Very cool T.
When I have questions, I will definitely msg you.
Thanks again!:razz: 
Andrea


----------



## Vettrainee

Hi all,

As the handle suggests I am currently studying to be a veterinarian, doing the crazy hard course in London, UK but I'm originally from Washington state. My family and boyfriend are back there still and insist I come over for my breaks so I've seen more of the Atlantic ocean then I have of Portland, OR in the last 3 years. 

My boyfriend has drug me kicking and screaming into the hobby, besides that my A. versicolor is the prettiest little thing. She won't mind terribly when I'm coming home 6am after a fun, fun night shift so that works out for both of us. 

Expect to see lots of strangely creative solutions to the standard problems of housing, humidity, and ventilation as I will be devoting excessive amounts of energy into my T.


----------



## abnrmlisme

*Intro*

Hey !
My name is Dawn & I've been wanting a T since I was probaly a early teen. I was never allowed to have one of course & now as an adult I still yearn for my first fuzz. I'm 28, I live in Michigan, I currently own pets, I like CSI, Xfiles, Ghosthunters, Ts, dogs & big cats.
I'm looking into getting my first T & it will probaly be from the Brachy family possibly a B. emilia. 

Anywho thats me. ;P


----------



## tripleG

hi yeamy name GREG i;m from canada, i own a few sp. cobalt blue,a.hurrina,a.avic


----------



## anaconda

*Hello*

Hello all....Had T's for quite sometime now and decided to see what the rest of your spider people are up to


----------



## Lori

*New to List*

Hello All:

I posted twice regarding my smithii but forgot to introduce myself. I bought a smithii in December as a gift for friends (they had said they wanted one) and then they decided that they were not ready for the responsibility!!!! I kept it and love it!!

I enjoy reading all the posts on the list and get so much good information from everyone.

Lori


----------



## pronty

Oh dear, I haven't introduced myself yet 

Not much to say really 
I have a few spiders 

If you don't know me yet, do a search and/or get to know me ;P 
I'm just a silly weirdo  Just being me  

I don't really read the spider forums anymore, I just loiter in the Watering Hole and the chat


----------



## LPacker79

I don't think I've really ever introduced myself either, so I'm going to follow in Pekka's footsteps...

Hi. I'm Leanne, and I'm a chat rat.

Scott dubbed me "ArachnoSpaz" after the Canadian ArachnoGathering, and I'm not entirely sure why. :? 

Um.....what else? Oh yeah, I don't post much anymore, usually just in the WH now.

Somewhere around 100 spiders, some scorps, some snakes, roaches, ferret.

That is all.


----------



## JustPlaneDum

Hey you all my names Tony, I'm new to this web site and don't know whats what took me about 1 day to figure out how to get here and say anything to anyone. But I got a Nhaundu coloravillosum which is my 3rd spider but my 1st spider that I know about like as in taking care of it. What do you think I should get for my 2nd spider? I want a real colorfull one that isn't that hard to take care of.


----------



## venume

*Spider on the loose*

Hi.... 

       Im Frederick Iturralde. Good morning!
       These is my first time 2 write.
       I join Arachnoboard coz Ive got interested with spider...
       Ive colected some spider in backyard.
       But i find difficulty to identify... 
       So, theres any body there who could help to identfy my spider...


----------



## Ms. Peaches

*Just a Newbie*

I have been poking around this forum for a few months..and finally decided to join. I am a memeber of almost all the boa/snake forums out there , but thought joining here may be a good idea since I have a tiny collection of T's..which most likely will remain small due to the fact my husband is not into anything with 8 legs. My interest in T's is fairly new and was actually started by my 8 year old sons extreame interest in every spider or other bug he could find. So I decided to buy our first T.. I picked up a G.aureostriatum from someone local. Having this guy around a few months for my son (not to handle or anything) made me want my own...so at a local Herp show.. I picked up an A.versicolor and then more recently a Red Rump...and now I am on the look out for 5 more..since I was givin a limit of 8..ha ha yeah right...just as my snake collection grew from 2 to 60 plus 5--7 litters on the way.. I can only imagine where this will lead me. 

Hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## Parrot

*Hi, new here from the UK*



			
				Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> Hi, I had an unwanted Chile Rose dumped on me yesterday. As I already keep/breed a lot of reptiles and some amphibians I happen to have everything I need to make her comfortable. I already have plenty of crickets/locusts/wax worms etc here as well as spare tanks etc. All I lack is Spider Know how! After some asking round, within an hour of her being here she was out of the poky dirty little container she arrived in and the naff plastic skull that was with her was binned. She is currently in a 5 gallon tank, substate is sterile peat with water added so that it just holds it`s shape when squeezed 2" deep, a choice of two cork bark hides, very shallow water dish, temp 75f to 85f day, 65f to 75f night. I haven`t bothered feeding her yet. IS THIS OK PLEASE?  I have no experience of spiders . She  (I am presuming it`s a she, about 4.5" legs outstretched) was very gentle and chilled when I moved her. I am very pleased to join here and want to find out as much as possible as I had no idea I was going to be a tarantula owner this time yesterday. It would appear that arachnid keeping goes hand in hand with keeping reptiles and I predict an interest/collection growing! Thankyou.
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


:?   Hope this makes sense, not much good with computers!


----------



## bloodred1889

*hi*

hi my names jade, i read these boards alot but just signed up today, ive been keeping tarantulas for 2 years now and i am addicted, just boaght a new one today ; )
im 18 and im an art student at college
im from bournemouth, uk


----------



## JCola

Hey there, 
    my name's Jenna, and i'm pretty new to the hobby, but really excited to be getting into it.  i've been around and raised insects all my life, so this is an awesome next step.  at the moment i have 4 slings, but i'm workin my way up slowly, and there are many on my wish list. i'm plannin to be around for a while.  .


----------



## thisgal

Hello, I am pretty new to scorpion ownership. I've currently got an emp, but I hope to expand into a nice little clan in the near future. 

I'm a 20 year old, living in West Virginia, and you wouldn't believe how boring it is here. I'm originally from Houston, Texas, however.


----------



## Flogger

Hello all!
Name is Flogger. Pretty much an eighteen year old little sweed who has been into arachnids for little more than a year. 
Predominantly interested in the Haplopelma spp. But for the last few months I have developed a soft spot for Poecilotheria spp and Psalmopeus spp....but still nowhere near as much of a soft spot as for the Haplopelma spp. 

Other interests: 
Monitors 
Saxophone
Nin-juutsu
Mario Kart 64 (no doubt about it, best game ever)


----------



## spookyt

*Hi everyone-another newby*

Hi, I am totally new to the whole tarantula business, I just went and got my very first one, a rosehair, due to everyone stating they are very docile...
My name is Lorrie, I am from South Central Michigan, I am a nurse who is under a whollotta stress, I decided, rather my significant other and I, decided to get something different, and a stress reliever for myself and I have to say, watching him (I am presuming) is very interesting and takes my mind off of my work.   I hope to gain a better understanding of the species and get to know a few of you...


----------



## aunttigger

*Hello?  Um, hi!*

Hi, I'm Sheryl (aka-aunttigger).  I'm not really a 'hobbyist', I don't think.  I want to start studying and researching tarantulas.  They are just awesome (the little I do know of them).  I am 26 yrs old, I am from Utah but I just recently moved, and I have found that in Az, tarantulas are EVERYWHERE!       My first tarantula was a goliath bird eater, which I found was not the spider to start with!  I was told that she would grow to be the size of a dinner plate so I named her Tiny.  Well, Tiny didn't do much growing after I fed her a grasshoper that I had caught.  I was told that the grasshoper must have been sprayed with insecticides and that is how Tiny met her demise.  I was devastated and it's taken me almost 6 years to try it again!  I just got a 'pink-toe' the other day, and decided "why not?"  So here I am, sorry about the whole life story, thats just how I am!!  Thank you!             Sheryl


----------



## alucard1965

*Hi All*

I'm New here I live in mich and have some scorpions and a cobalt blue,rose hair and two  boas.Well more latter when I can write more...W.H


----------



## bpage_10

alucard1965 said:
			
		

> I'm New here I live in mich and have some scorpions and a cobalt blue,rose hair and two  boas.Well more latter when I can write more...W.H


 Just had to say this, I LOVE the name!!!  Hellsing rocks!!!


----------



## paleocaver

*Howdy*

I found this site while looking for info on cave spiders. Most of the caves I'm involved with mapping have a healthy population of _Meta ovalis_ (though somone has misnamed it _M. menardi_) which is quickly becoming my favorite spider. I mean, hey they like to hang out in caves, too, so how cool is that.

Anyway, I live in Huntsville, AL. USA. Not sure how active I'll be, mainly a lurker, but will ask the odd question and "what kind of spider is this?" from time to time.

Scott


----------



## Metzgermeister

Hello everyone, name's James and I'm from Canada(eh?) Most likely getting a scorpion soon, and was wondering, Smeringurus mesaensis or Buthacus leptochelys nitzani? I've heard both are feisty, but not particularily deadly. Any comments? suggestions? Are they hard to get?


----------



## molkique

Hello!

Found this site through the wonderful www.giantspiders.com, where guy is currently regretting telling me random comments were welcome  

Don't own anything, thanks to being at uni and an arachnophobic mother, but I'll get there one day  I'm at Northampton Uni, studying *deep breath* English and Equine studies (major/minor), with American Lit + Culture and Chinese as my electives. Ni hao! (hello in mandarin chinese)

I have a special interest in Salticidae and Arachnophobia (why Salticids don't bother arachnophobes in the same way as other spiders), Theraposidae (especially T. blondi and T. apophysis) and L. mactans.

Oh and I also have a soft spot for H. lividum (beautiful + psychotic = one heck of a spider).

That's about it really...apart from being a Tolkien Uber-Geek  

molkique x


----------



## C.C.Fan

Hello there, my name is Harry & I live in Germany (originally Australia). I have no Tarantulas...yet! Coming from Australia I now have to try to stop from letting myself get out of control & buying all the pets that I only dreamed about. I joined to find out more about the different species & get opinions etc. before going out & buying uninformed. I am 35yo & am married to a wonderful woman. I'm looking forwards to learning heaps so please be patient if I ask too much, as I have never kept a Tarantula before.:8o


----------



## ArachnoSoldier

*Addiction.*

Hi, My name is Brandon, and I have an addiction. I've been addicted to tarantulas for quite some time. It all started with a damn Chilean about 4 years ago. Then i went off to Basic Training, so i had to give my baby away. When I got back, i moved in with the girl that i gave my Chilean to, and picked up where i left off.  Now, i'm picking up my 8th tarantula on saturday. And i'm sure it wont end there. Ever seen that Spider Room Renovations thread? Yeah, i'll be there soon. a whole wall of T's. <edit> LOVE THEM! So Far:
1) 4'' male G. rosea
1) 5.25'' female G. rosea
1) 2'' P. regalis
1) 4.5'' H. lividum
1) 3'' P. murinus
1) .5'' A. versicolor
1) 1'' G. aureostriata
1) .75'' C. bechuanicus
and with some of the species with bad attitudes such as the cobalt and usambara, i'm suprised i havent been bitten yet. i have a feeling that it will be my versicolor that tags me if at all. :worshipraise botar:worship:


----------



## sue

hello,  i am very new to spiders and i am  dying to start my own collection.  i was thinking of starting with a brazilian black cause they are nice and gentle and wont take the hand off me.  

spiders have always been my favourite animals in the natural kindom.  if i see one i will egnore everything else that is going on around me.  so in effect me getting a spider will end up with me failing all my exams.

im in collage doing an animals care course. im almost finnished year 1 and will have one more year to do.

i really hope i get to know you all and look forward to getting used to this site.  spiders rule!


----------



## myspida

Hello, my name is Chris and I got my first spider as a xmas gift.  I want to make sure that she's getting the best care I can give her.  I hope to learn a lot from this board.  Nice meeting everyone!


----------



## PrinceIncubus

I'm really a beginner. I've got a Chilean Rose that I bought from a friend a few years ago. It's a funny story actually. I used to be rather phobic about anything eight legged with fangs. My friend Jason had this spider out on his leg, and I was too frightened then to handle it. The next day I woke up and called my friend, "I've>-got- to own a big hairy spider! Sell me the biggest you have." He sold me the Chilean Rose he had on his leg, and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## duffman

hello how r u im new to this . ihave some t s and im haveing problems finding a care sheet for 1 of them. :?


----------



## emmille

hello there!!! :} 
I'm Eman from the Philippines!!! i own a wild caught scorpion before but i don't know its exact specie. now i have a male scorpion but still i don't know its kind. :?  i think it's either a Black Asian forest scorpion or a Black Thai Scorpion!!!


----------



## · Müh ·

Hello everybody...
My name is Gabriel Calazans and I'm from Belo Horizonte - Brasil... and I am with spiders sice I was 9...and I love them...but at the moment I just have a B. smithi, that the name is Yuli, and she has 1 year and 6 months... another smithi, Bubba, 6 months, and a L. parahybana ling (1cm), 2 poecilotherias, one rufilata and one ornata like Texio's... well that is it...
thanks.... bye.... 

Muh


----------



## texio

Hello there!

 I'm in the hobby since I was 6... I have grammostola´s, vitalius, avicularias and others... well that is it.... thanks.. bye

*texio*


----------



## Crono

Hey everyone
I'm Dave, from around montreal, Canada. 
(Yes, I know it's cold, its less than -15C (around 5-7F out right now)) 
I am studying Plant Science in university. I am kinda irreverent, like cheesy kung-fu and vampire movies, and console RPG's (Bonus Points if you guess my favourite of all time!) 
I'm kinda new to this as a serious hobby, but I'll try to fill you in.
I have always loved things that people thought were gross, and spent most of my summers up to highschool looking under rocks and crawling through swamps and shorelines and seeing what I could come up with.  (Don't worry, I let everything go as soon as I was done checking it out). Now that I'm more mature (or so people think ), I want to try a keeping a few more exotic creatures, along the same lines, and Scorps caught my eye.
Don't have anything right now except a half complete tropical scorp tank I've been working on for a week (_P. imperator_ or _Heterometrus_ sp.) Taking my time, want to do things right. 
Anyways, probably taken to much of your time already, so I'll see you on the boards.
Dave


----------



## sue

hay guys just popping in to say hello. im susan and im obsessed with spiders!

i thought i posted already but obviously i didnt.

em im new to tarantulas and hopefuly i will be getting one soon. i was thinking about a brazilian black as many people say that they are a good beginners choice.  hope to be chatting with you all soon.


----------



## Theraphosidae15

Hi my name's Jake 
I have a chilen Rosehair but I'm all so going to get a T.Blondi later this year.
   I'm fifteen Years old and I live in montana I'm still trying to get the hang of this Arachnoboards thing but I'm sure I'll be seeing some of you again


----------



## AW2

I'm a newb and do not own any T's yet...that's definately gonna change though.


----------



## jwmeeker

I've actually posted a few times, but I keep getting a message stating that I haven't posted to date, "why not take some time and introduce yourself."  So here goes.  I've had a couple of t's and scorps that are native to northeastern Oklahoma as a kid.  Since then it's been nothing but reptiles and parrots.  In the future I'd like to get another T.  Here's a website with pretty much everything I have.  www.donmeeker.50megs.com  Absolutely wonderful site by the way.  Plethora of knowledge and advice waiting to be absorbed.  

Justin


----------



## Brandir

*Hello*

Hi there, just joined and taking a look round, nice place you've got here!
I'm a Lecturer in Animal Care in the UK and specialize in herptiles, aquatics and all types on inverts. Planning on keeping giant centipedes soon...


----------



## spider_mad

*About myself*

Hello all arachnophiles!! Im spider_mad also known as Adam or AD. I currently have 1 Poecilotheria Regalis adult female, 1 adult male Brachypelma Albopilosa, 1 sub adult female Brachypelma Bohemei, 1 Cyclosternum sp (indian violet), 1 Chaco golden knee, 1 king baboon, 2 more baboons and still going.


----------



## LPacker79

spider_mad said:
			
		

> Hello all arachnophiles!! Im spider_mad also known as Adam or AD. I currently have 1 Poecilotheria Regalis adult female, 1 adult male Brachypelma Albopilosa, 1 sub adult female Brachypelma Bohemei, 1 Cyclosternum sp (indian violet), 1 Chaco golden knee, 1 king baboon, 2 more baboons and still going.


Hello and welcome to AB! Just had something to say.....Your _Cyclosternum sp._ is most likely a _Chilobrachys fimbriatus_. The common name is Indian violet. The _Cyclosternum_ genus is a new world genus, so nothing from India in there.   I'm sure you knew this already and just made a simple mistake, so feel free to tell me you knew all this.

Once again, welcome! Hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## AremyrZ

Hi, just got here...as a beginner (started keeping tarantulas last year) i'm looking forward to learn more from all the pros in this forum...currently i owned these tarantulas (and planning to get more):

1xbrachypelma smithi 
1xbrachypelma boehmei 
1xhaplopelma lividum 
2xhaplopelma albostriatum 
1xaphonopelma seemani 
1xgrammostola rosea 
1xchromatopelma cyaneopubescens
1xholothele incei 
1xpoecilotheria regalis 
1xnhandu chromatus


----------



## cedric

Hello every body!
I'm new on this forum

I from France.
I keep snakes, lizards, tarantulas, spiders, scorpions...

You can see pictures on my sitweb ( lodging pictures) http://cedric54670
skyblog.com

Here is

Best regards,
cedric


----------



## jcwn

*new here*

hi, my name is jay i am new to the hobby, have 5 herps, This is my first tarantula got him yesterday a Acanthoscurria geniculata, (brazilian white knee) very excited to start this new hobby, i have a feeling from searching the boards it will be like herps you cant just own one..


----------



## Siatri

*Hello people, heres my introduction.*

hello, My real name is Chris, I am 22 yrs old, and just recently I have perchased an Emp Scorpion. I joined this forum for a few reasons, first off, although I have pulled over 300 pages of internet meterial on scorpions (How I found this Forum) this is my first one, therefore what I know in logic, I lack in experiance. And no doubt a Forum can help with pet related problems, should they develop. My user name is Siatri, Which is also my Scorpions name, it is the Enochian language name for (Scorpion). I have had the little Guy (Well actual a girl) for just over a week, she is only two inches long, but has already moved here habitat around to suit here needs (I dont know how though). I also Joined this Forum because I find all Arachneds Interesting, and fun to talk or (Type) about. I am shy however, So I will probibly not be making very many posts. So, when I do and non of you know me, I will atleast be able to refer you to this one, good day.  (Spelling is my week point, so please dont hold it against me).


----------



## Endora

Hi all,

I am new at all this. I am 19 and i recently bought my first T. (Rosea) I am sure that there will be many more. I have discovered my hidden addiction. Looking forward to meeting all you arachno fans. Till then ... 

Julie


----------



## ibheine

*new ass in tha hood*

hi,, im a twentyone year old manho, hehe,,
Im as fresh in this forum, as an old lady rides a camel for the first time...
I live in the south part of norway,,,,Just got my first T, about 1 months now..
Its a beuty, and the type is a a.seemanni(costa rican stripe legged)or whats the name, you all know what i mean.......
Have a little worrie,,, she havent eaten, while she came to my care,, but i think she`s about to mold,, because she`s going bald. 

anyway see you all in the *<EDIT>* paradise...... hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ibheine

*dont worry*



			
				Endora said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am new at all this. I bought my first Rosy in January and about 4 days after i got her/him, he baracaded himself in his cave. He hasn't eaten anything, drank or came out since. I can see what he is doing form underneath the terrarium. NOTHING. I have no idea what to do anymore and from what i have read this seems to be about right for a Rosy. Looking forward to anyone that feels like meeting someone new.
> 
> Julie


hi,, my T, did almost the same thing,when she fisrst came in my terrarium, just hid herself,,but drank plenty of whater, but wouldent eat. she still won`t.
and i got her for a.p.x one month. Just give the T a chance to get used to its enviorment..


----------



## Pandora

Hi there!
My name is Victoria, I'm  22,5 years old now.  I from Ukraine (East Europe).
I very love nature, all animals (arachnids and horses in particular), also extreme & erotic things  
I was joined to AB recently and I like here. This is a good place to unite all arachnophiles of all the world. I think, I'll be here for a long time. 
It's pleasantly to see the most famous arachnologists on this forum.
Best regards!


----------



## MicahHall

Hi everyone, Im Micah, my wife is Kerry and she also comes on here once in a while. Im a recruiter for the Army and we are currently stationed in Chillicothe, OH.  Although our primary interest is the dogs that we breed and show, we have several Tarantulas, and a new boa constrictor. This site is awesome.. I dont think Ive stopped reading for two days.. Anyone in and around Ohio, feel free to say hi.. we are very new here ( from Georgia ) and would love to make some new friends that have the same interest in bugs that we do!


----------



## Connie

*Hi new here.*


fjl
Hi I would like to introduce myself, my name is Connie I live out here in Central Ca. 
Just wanting to say Hi.


----------



## Endora

*Thanks for the advice*

My T ate for the first few days. But since she has locked herself up, she hasn't drank (at least that i know of) She hadn't even silk lined the cave, but today when i checked up on her i saw that the whole cave now is webed. Isn't it dangerous for her not to drink.
Looking forward to reading your response.
Julie


----------



## Sheri

MicahHall said:
			
		

> Im a recruiter for the Army and we are currently stationed in Chillicothe, OH.


I look forward to future discussions in the Watering Hole.


----------



## ambellina

Hi, My name's Meg and I am brand new to this. I hear it is very addicting... and I will be coming here to learn all kinds of things!


----------



## MicahHall

Watering Hole? Im almost afraid to ask? Ive looked all over and can't find anything in here with that title...care to fill me in?


----------



## common spider

I bid welcome to you all have fun.


----------



## -Sarah-

*Hi Everyone!*

Hi,
My name's Sarah and I'm an 18 yr. old arachnid fanatic, I'm also new to this forum as of today (obviously)  I'm in the process of searching for a Chaco Goldenknee, hopefully one that's 2 inches or a little larger as I'm deathly afraid of getting a spiderling and losing it - or worse, killing it. With one that size I shouldn't have too much trouble, I'm assuming. I'm hoping to meet some nice, new, fun people here and maybe get some grand advice on handling and taking care of Chacos and tarantulas in general. If anyone is interested I'll keep ya updated through my adopting process and naturally, you'll know if I get my tarantula. Availability lists, how utterly amusing 

Signing off,
Sarah


----------



## tima

That's great, Sarah...Chacos are awesome (I'm the proud owner of 4 of them, ranging in size from 0.25 to about 4 inches)...relatively easy to take care of, too.  Welcome to Ts, and to the boards.  We're glad to have you.


----------



## bsharke

Hi....my name is Bill and I became interested in scorpions and antiques over twenty years ago. I know they have no relationship but they did eventually lead me to a new business and when I bought my first blacklight six years ago and paid way too much so one thing lead to another until I began importing them now and passed the savings onto my friends and hobbyists. I also try to help people with any questions they might have regarding the use of a blacklights.  Not yet a complete expert but can handle most questions.  Feel free to email if you have a question or two and are concerned about the danger or operation of ultraviolet.


----------



## -Sarah-

tima said:
			
		

> That's great, Sarah...Chacos are awesome (I'm the proud owner of 4 of them, ranging in size from 0.25 to about 4 inches)...relatively easy to take care of, too.  Welcome to Ts, and to the boards.  We're glad to have you.


Hi Tima,

It's nice to meet you, and thanks for the warm welcome  They do look incredibly awesome, that's one reason I finally decided to get a Chaco. My other reason is I have an unusual fascination for spiders since I'm forever saving one from getting sucked up the vacuum cleaner, or from getting squished by a family member's shoe  Arachnids are so intelligent, some people just don't give them the credit they deserve. I'm so excited to be getting one, especially a gentle giant like a Chaco. With any luck a certain pet shop will have one on their availability list this morning. (*Fingers crossed*) I'm hoping!! 

Bye ~ Sarah


----------



## bsharke

Hi Sarah.....why go there when we can offer you best light for the money and that would be your mbl4.  Even the small 3 uv led miniblacklight w/keychain will work great for you.


----------



## intrepidus6

Hello!  My name is Jordan.  I only have an emporer scorpion, but I am fascinated by all arachnids.  I plan on getting other pet arachnids as soon as I get settled into my new home.  Hope to learn some stuff here, and meet other arachnid lovers.


----------



## nine livez

*hello*

WHATS UP EVERYBUDDY! i just got my first four t's about a month ago, and there amazing. A friend of mine showed me this sit so i had to join.i love my t's!!!!!


----------



## Kidsticulator

Hi I'm new here but my mom is here alot. Do you know Gesticulator? I am 8 and I have 5 tarantulas.


----------



## cacoseraph

MicahHall said:
			
		

> Watering Hole? Im almost afraid to ask? Ive looked all over and can't find anything in here with that title...care to fill me in?


it's been so long now... but i think you have to wait 60 days before you can either see or post to the watering hole

it's the off topic forum

sheri is ah, uber-liberal you could say.


----------



## Ewok

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> it's been so long now... but i think you have to wait 60 days before you can either see or post to the watering hole
> 
> it's the off topic forum
> 
> sheri is ah, uber-liberal you could say.


lol thats true


----------



## buibui

Hey
Hi I'm Geerard and i'm from Belgium. i'm keeping T's sinds I was twelfve and I'm still looking for some beautiful and interessting spiecies. The reason I signed in is because it's fun to talk with other Tarantula owners an to share experiance.
Greetings from Belguim


----------



## Satanika

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> it's been so long now... but i think you have to wait 60 days before you can either see or post to the watering hole
> 
> it's the off topic forum
> 
> sheri is ah, uber-liberal you could say.


Actually, that has since changed. Please find the update on obtaining Watering Hole access here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=56731


And a BIG WELCOME to all of our newest (and returning) members! :clap:


----------



## Blue Dragon

Hello everyone,

My name is Jeffrey DeWitt and I am currently in the design stage of an enclosure for two tarantulas. I will be asking question on this project later in other threads.

The name Blue Dragon comes from the Blue Dragon tattoo that I have on my shoulder. I may post pictures later.

I attend Kettering University located in Flint, Michigan where I am in the process of completing a Bachelors of Science in Mechanical Engineering. Currently I am of Senior 1 status with a year and a half until I graduate.

I have been working with a 90 gallon saltwater and a 20 gallon planted aquarium for a year now.

I also have a 90 gallon vivarium project that I am working on.

I became interested in tarantulas when I saw them at Preuss Animal House in Haslett MI. From there I began to do research on what was needed to keep such a beautiful animal which lead me to find this board.

Thank you all for allowing me to post on your board and I do hope to learn a lot from this community.

Jeffrey DeWitt


----------



## DJ-DC

*1st post-introduction*

Pretty new to T's about a year now. Was into reptiles for about 10 yrs. But found my new calling. Currently, I have about 60 T's--I guess you can say I went a little crazy. I should be recieving another shipment this monday. Newbee's to my collection are G.acteon, B.Klassi, and G.Pulchra. Man am I stoked about this shipment. Anyway its good to be apart of this community. 

DJ-DC


----------



## Xie

*Hello.*

I am Xie, I found this forum while looking for information on emperor scorps. I've been interested in various arachnids for years, yet due to the phobias of the roomies I haven't been able to own. I will be geting my own place soon and am very much looking foward to geting my scorp. I am also considering getting a T. as well. I'm just a beginner and would love any suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## sarahtar3

Hi, I am new to this forum, but not new to Tarantulas. I currently have six. They are  male B. Smithi, female C. fasciatum, female P. hindei, male and female G. rosea ,and Avicularia versicolor spiderling. Past T's include H. Lividum and California Brown (not sure of Scientific name) from the Mojave desert. I have learned a lot about T's on-line and through reading. I highly recommend the book Tarantula Keepers Guide by Stanley A. and Marguerite J. Schultz. But there's always room to learn more. I hope this website and the people here can help me learn and grow as a T enthusiast/owner.


----------



## tnewb06

My name is Max. I am 16 and live in Indiana.  I have owned my G. Rosea "Kinzey," for about 5 months now.  I have been very interested in tarantulas since I was a little kid, and I talked my mom in letting me purchase one for my 16th bday.  I think they are the most interesting creatures on the planet and I plan on being a lifelong T keeper.  I am very new to this whole hobby though so bear with me Im a newb and dont know near as much about Ts as probably 90% of the folks in here.  Thanks for making this site its the greatest feeling in the world knowing I have some friends that will be with me and my T all the way! Thanks for the welcome Arachnopets Team!  -Max


----------



## Clinteastwood

Just wanted to stop in and say hi.  I'm fairly new to collecting T's, it's been about a year now.  I have two at the moment, an A. versicolor and C. cyaneopubescens.  i had a C. fasciatum that got away and a P. pulcher that died after a bad molt.  Looking forward to learning alot.


----------



## Bedlam

Noticed this so I figured I'd drop my info down....

My name is Simon (pronounced Simone).  Bought my first T (a Rosea) when I was working for a record label in Vancouver.  She died in transport and I got a new one in December.  Been a fan of spiders for a long time now and plan on extending my collection, within moderation.  I'm currently in University for Business Administration.  Also spending my time learning about spiders whenever possible.  Excited to have found this amazing resource and I'll be posting often!


----------



## 1jethro

Hi everyone! I am a new "serious " T keeper. although i have kept Ts for 5 years on and off. I never found enough info on the husbrandy of Ts and a reliable source for purchasing specific species to further my intrest more than to just "keeping" them. I guess i didnt want to dig deep enough to find the info and the resources. they were always relegated to 2nd place on what I was keeping and breeding, such as geckos(dif. color morphs), lizards, and tropical finches and all of the raising of live foods to feed to them. now I have cleared the clutter and I am focusing on doing only Ts and their foods. My wife came across this site . for she has always loved Ts, and we were very impressed! We have started with 3 different Ts 8weeks ago and have now expanded to 11. T-alism is vverry catching!           Jeff


----------



## Ztryfe

*Not quite new!*

I everyone!

I started visiting this forum when my sister gave me a little tarantula, here is the link to the original thread   


And have been here since that!

this forums as an incredible amount of info and help for anyone that enjoys T's i just hope to be part of it somehow and learn a lot.


----------



## Spiderface

*New kid on the block*

I live in Jersey near several chemical plants and i stand a good chance of actually being bitten by a radioactive spider. I have been into T's since 1990 when i got my first P. Scrofa. I currently own 5 T's and plan to continue adding to my collection. I would like to see a T society get started here in South Jersey so if your are in the area and might be interested then feel free to get in touch with me. i'm open to any ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Breadfan

hello 

i live in oregon and am just gettin in to collecting T'S


----------



## Shido

New to these boards too. I have more reptiles than arachnids and other inverts. My current invert collection consists of a Rose Hair tarantula, African Giant millipede, Brown millipede, and two Rainbow land crabs.


----------



## dragon

Hello my name is dragon glad to be here looking to buy what ever anyone has to sell let me know


----------



## tima

dragon said:
			
		

> Hello my name is dragon glad to be here looking to buy what ever anyone has to sell let me know


Uh...try the classified board.  That's where people are advertizing what they have to sell, and where they're more likely to see you post if they're looking for a buyer.  You might also try being a little more specific


----------



## mrturveydrop

*MrTurveydrop*

Hello all. I'm interested in keeping high humidity Tropical Ts that will fit into the terrariums I have set up. Any advice?


----------



## mantidboywonder

hi im chris 26 from staffs uk ive got 2 t's at the mo looking to expand ive got a chile rose and a salmon pink both are slings im looking for a regalis (indian ornamental) if anyone has any for sale get in touch


----------



## metallica2501

Hello everyone,  My name is Jonathan I am 22 and currently reside in Scranton P.A.  I have read many posts but have not decided to post until my friend (MRL) asked me too. I have been into T's for quite some time and now have begun to get serious about them. I currently own 6 and hopfully that number will grow substantially within the next months.  thanx  Manny for helping out with a few of the six.


----------



## RobbinLara

*Hello from the Pacific NthWest*

Spokane, WA.  specifically....my name is Robbin Lara & I've had T's for a while...currently I only have 7 :8o  but that'll change soon enough. T's have always been a fascination for me ...all spiders actually. It started with a beautiful  garden spider taking up residence on my front porch in a  Ficus tree back when I lived in Nth East TX.
 Argiope Aurantia I believe...that spider stayed on my  porch all summer long and left an egg sac....I saw another the next yr...since I don't know their life spans I wasn't sure it was the same one but she too left an egg sac...I  have loved spiders ever since.
Anyhoo...glad to be here & among such a diverse group of  invert enthusiasts!:worship:


----------



## TarantulaTom

*Hello all, Im new here.*

Hello everybody.

My name is Tom & i live in Dublin,Ireland. Im 22 years old.
I have been keeping Tarantulas for nearly 2 years now. I have a lot of differant speices of Tarantula. I will keep just about any Tarantulas, but lately i have taken a really good liking to African Ts & at the moment im looking for a few. 

I have a web site & just set up a new forum, so i hope a few of you guys will sign up to it, because with every forum starting out im sure needs help to get up & going. So im hoping you guys will be so kind & start me off.

My web site is: http://www.freewebs.com/tarantulatom/ 

Well thats about all from me for now, so ya check out the web site & forum & enjoy your visit.

Regards: Tom.


----------



## ALAN 2

*More info (good good )*

new to this site just like to introduce myself .They call me Alan2 .
I have 2Grammostola rosea,1Stromatopelma calceatum,1Theraphosa blondi and last but not to be forgotten 2 Pandinus imperator  along with lots of reptile,s Not forgetting wife and 2 kids looking forward to reading up on my next purchase which i think is the last one for my collection   :clap: wot i consider the best T has to be Haplopelma lividum :worship: :drool: :drool:


----------



## 8Pat

*Hi everybody!*

My name is Jean, I'm 38.  Father of two kids who just love any kind of animals.  I'm a highschool biology teacher.  New to this hobby.  I currently own a G. rosea.  Or, actually I should say my daughter made me buy one... 

Also interested in insects, amphibians, reptiles, and tropical fish.

Glad to be here.  To learn and soon acquire new specimens.

Aurevoir!


----------



## Futcion

Hi everyone!

My name is Jon, and I'm from Fremont, CA. I've been on the Yahoo ATS board for a year or so and just discovered this place. I'm interested in trading and breeding my Ts, so look for me to post about that! I have some images of two of my L. Parahybana in the ATS photo gallery.


----------



## mrturveydrop

Hello all. I'm Mr. Turveydrop, and I'm beginning on my way to a new addiction. I hope this one is more manageable, but somehow, I doubt it... (lol). Looking forward to discussing, reading about, seeing, purchasing, and generally cohabiting with many other T's. By the way, what does anyone think of a Giant White Knee Tarantula (Acanthoscurria geniculata) as a first T?


----------



## Breadfan

*new to boards*

hello i live in oregon and am just getting started in collecting T'S

thinking about gettin a new one come payday either a genic or a versi
already have a avic avic


----------



## hollyj

*Hey im new*

Hi my name is Holly and I purchased a new rosehaired T about a few weeks ago and im having the time of my life


----------



## cashewman1

Hello,
My Name is Ryan Feldman, I am 16 and a junior in high school and during a psych experiment I noticed the scorpion section and boom i was hooked, Ive got two emps now and am hoping to save up for a Heterometrus Spinnefer. I am also a huge fan of science and acting, since this board seems to be very scientifically inclined it should be a very good experience


----------



## T.man

*new T.man in town*

hey people  imT.man a newbe to this site cant wait to talk to you all ..have a good life to all.


----------



## subzero.xml

hello guys, my name is leigh, married from the philippines, my wife is from australia, maybe i could be there soon, hope i could meet some of arachnoboards member in australia soon..

good day!


----------



## Nich

Nick here.....
Ast. Manager @ the new STUPID PRICES........
I like scary bugs, abnormally large arachnids to compensate for my small social life....:} 
 Benn on the boards since 02' (formerley Nich) and have gained alot of knowledge and exp since then....
           Hi to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## JetOoi

*Hi all*

hi everyone. I'm Jet 22, male, from Malaysia. My first and only T now is a rosea sling.


----------



## Arachnomaniac

Hi,
I'm Arachnomaniac. I might keep only Grammostola, but I like A. Moderatum, so I might not. I got a G. Cala a few weeks ago. ::::]


----------



## West_Steel

Hello all, my name is West.  I am 20 years old.

I was born in Seattle, WA and raised in Des Moines, IA.  I now live in Greenville, TX, about and hour East of Dallas, where I work as an aircraft mechanic for the Department of Defense.

I started keeping tarantulas in college and brought my two "kids" with me when I came here.  I have recently expanded the family by another four, and look forward to a long, loving relationship with these fascinating and beautiful  creatures.

In addition to my affinity for fuzzy arthropods, I am a lover of all of the great humanities: music, literature, and of course, video games.


----------



## DJ-DC

Hey everyone, new to arachnoboards and to the hobby-for about a year now. Have about 60 T's and still growing strong.

DJ-DC


----------



## AscheZuAsche

*Hello!*

Hey what's up all. My name's Sam, I'm 19. Almost 20. I'm a little new to the arachnid scene, but not to the herp scene. I own 3 chinese water dragons, 3 mountain horned dragons (babies), 1 flourescent orange corn snake, 1 candy cane corn snake, 1 suriname red-tail boa, and most recently I bought a goliath bird eater (juvenile). Who is starting to molt for the first time with me. As well as taking care of my little monsters I also attend ITT Tech and in September 06' I will major in Computer Networking. I am looking forward to talking with everyone.


----------



## Leon945

*New to the Forum*

Hey People!
Well, just following instructions.. i'm here to introduce myself..
I'm here because i have 3 emperor scorpions and would like to share some ideas, get some help, and help out if possible  
I'm studying right now, I believe the career's name would be "Engineer in Development of Computer Applications", which is pretty much software.. I'm 21 and live in Monterrey, Mexico.. 
I also work in costumer service at AOL, so if any of you guys ever call billing.. you might be speaking to me! hehe.. 
Anyway, I'm hoping I can create a small community of Emperor Scorpions, i got a big terrarium.. so I'll be asking for some tips on that.
Thanks!


----------



## outkast7053

Hi, My name is Jeremy and currently live in Milwaukee, WI. I got my first T a few years back and have had it for quite some time and now have begun to get serious about adding to my "family". I currently own 3 and hopefully that number will grow substantially.


----------



## Geography Guy

*Newbie at arachnoboard*

Hello. I am brand new to arachnoboards. I am also quite new to inverts to. I have 8 Tarantulas, 1 centipede, 5 scorpions and 2 snakes. I live in Canada and I am looking for dealers that sell centipedes and vemomous scorpions. Does anyone know of any?


----------



## BugMan

*Hey!*

I'm BugMan, the guy behind BugPhotography.net and I'm an insect photographer. A guy by the name of "Charlie" has sent me. 

Anyhoo.. I don't keep any arachnids but I love to photograph them. Especially jumping spiders. (still working on a personal website)

Glad to see a place like this around giving more exposure to the world of bugs!


----------



## Arachnophobia

Hi my name's Martin and I live in Quebec Canada.
Yes I talk french please be gently if my english is "so-so"... 
For now I only have 3 T's but my passion grows really faster than my collection... 
Like we say here in Quebec :"Money don't grow in trees!".:liar: 
I'm only in arachnids from a couple of months ago but I'm in reptiles for 7 years now. 
I think that's it for now...
I'm really happy to be registered here and I hope I'll learn a lot from you so I would help the newbies later!
Ciao!


----------



## Cory

*Hey Everyone*

Hi my name is cory and i'm 14. I live in Ontario, Canada. I'm new to this forum and new to tarantulas as well. I just bought a Chilean Rose Haired. She looks like shes around one year old and is aprox. 2 inches. I have a passion for animals and have worked with all sorts of excotics in the past. I currently volunteer at a wildlife rehabilitation centre and I love it there. Right now I have 4 leopard


----------



## MachineRoad

Hi, my name is Andrew, I join Arachnoboards 21.02.2006 but now i will write some posts :razz: . I usually write on www.arachnea.pl -> probably the best polish site about birdspiders   . I'm only 16 years old . But i have some experience and some spiders (not only) http://terrarium.com.pl/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&see=true&u=10918 . I live in Polan  in small town - Krasnystaw (which is known of Chmielaki (Beer festival ;P ) . I logged in arachnoboards couse it's the best sorurce of knowlege about birdspiders 


Pozdrawiam


----------



## common spider

*Common Spider's Wife-*

Hi all, Im trying to become a member of the forum. I created a user name and account but have not recieved my e-mail to ok me although I can log in I cant seem to post under that name. Is there a certain time I must wait before I can use my name?:? 

Anyway i wanted to introduce myself- SheWithFangs is my screen name and here are some of my critters-


----------



## Arachnoboards

common spider said:
			
		

> Hi all, Im trying to become a member of the forum. I created a user name and account but have not recieved my e-mail to ok me although I can log in I cant seem to post under that name. Is there a certain time I must wait before I can use my name?:?
> 
> Anyway i wanted to introduce myself- SheWithFangs is my screen name and here are some of my critters-
> 
> <snip>


You should be good to go now. Welcome! 


Debby


----------



## SheWithFangs

*I'm in like flin!*

Hey thank you so much  I look foward to learning more about my hubby's hobby with bugs. I'm more of a bird person but I like these creatures more and more


----------



## common spider

Hi sweetheart welcome to the board beleave me you will learn alot here.



Just remember to be good.......heheheh becuase I am watching ya.


----------



## notts uk

well hello from england 
over the past few years ive had many different spiders started with a chilie rose(keith) a indian ornamental(orville) a trinidad chevron (harris), , but now i have a rusty red baboon and my chilie rose, well thats aboot it hello ahain and hope your as informative as many posts suggest


----------



## Wikkids_Wench

Hi notts_uk - we're not all that far apart  Hope you enjoy your time on the Boards...


----------



## PeterParker

WOW!!! Thanks for the warm welcome, I am Aldous Santos of Philippines and this will be my first time to own a tarantula so I hope I could get a lot of help from the "experienced" hobbyist here in arachnoboards.


----------



## PeterKlaasi

High

I'm new here aswell. It's a good resource site for everything spider 
People aren't to bad either, be watchful for them administrators do ... :wall: 

anywayz greetings to all


----------



## JTrott

I have been browsing here for a couple of week I guess.  I recently picked up my first T.  A G.rosea......kinda interesting.  I am already looking at what my next will be.

Currently I breed Ball Pythons and looking get something different....why not spiders.

Jason


----------



## Lindze

hello all

I've been a memeber of the site for awhile, i'm mostly a lurker.... I'm quiet and shy...  hmmm what else to say... other then I'm from Northern Canada...and that's about it lol

Lindze


----------



## Fascination

*HI everyone*

HI everyone,
I am new on the boards but not so new in the hobby. I love scorps and T's. Actually i love everything that is nature.
I am not really a tree hugger but i love to climb them, especially if i know that i will find something interesting.
Anyways ... enough about me. I am anxious to meet some new people. And i know that there is always more to learn about my favorite hobby.
Madison


----------



## akdew

Hi I live in Alaska. Single mom of grown kids, I have 2 dogs and now have a T to take of, and I don't know any thing about them.

My son is in Hi. and left her with me, I think that she is a striped knee from looking at the pictures. I would like to giver what she needs,I went to the pet store (75 miles away), not much help there, they did say to put moss in her tank and spray it every day,I also got a pinky there and she did eat it,how often should I give her them, can I give larger ones? I don't want to drive all the way for pinky's.I have been giving her crickets, worms, as well(will not eat the worms).

Also I have her on my kitchen counter so she is getting sunlight and will get more as summer gets closer,18+ hrs. should I put a towel over her? Being a grandma to a T is different. I need all the help that I can get. I have a picture of her but how in the world do I put it on here.

Well not that I have written a book thanks for responding to me. Akdew


----------



## cashewman1

Ak go to the T forum, Youll get toooons of responses there very fast ive no doubt someone can help you with absoutley any question you have about your t


----------



## CrystalWeb

Greetings All!
  I'm new to this site but wanted to say a quick hello.  Looking forward to the fun and the wisdom you have.

CrystalWeb


----------



## wickedsweetheart

*Hi Everyone*

Just wanted to say hello to everyone, we just got our first rosea she (we hope) is a sweetheart so far, named Elvira, we'v learned alot already from looking over the boards and hope to learn lots more as time goes on


----------



## ardrum

Hey, I'm a newb to the tarantula world, and I plan to buy my first tarantula from www.e-spiderworld.com here within the next week.  I plan to purchase a B. albopilosum.  The tank is just about done getting set up, and I've read up the care required for this species.  I can't wait!


----------



## nobby

*hi all*

hi all, jusr registered here as i have been looking for a decent forum for a while now.
im returning to the world of scorpions again after a few years of not keeping them, i didnt want anything venemous in the house while my kids grew up( you know what kids are like for just having a look), now they are aged 6+ i can return to keeping these wonderful animals..

dunno if you want the bio bit, but im 36, a father of 2 wonderful daughters, i work as a surgical nurse for half the week and as a army instructor for the rest. i live in the uk and have kept scorps/snakes for the last 10 years, presently i have no reptiles at all.
i now have a spare 50 gallon fish tank that was used to keep seahorses last year, so now im planning a new setup.
im hoping to make it fully planted and as close to natural as possible..

thats it for now
cheers
andy


----------



## Josh

Hello,

Well, Ive been a lurker here for sometime myself.  I plan on getting my first T in a week or two.  Boards look fun, I plan on sticking around!


----------



## Mr. Skakun

Hell-o.
My name is Seweryn and I'm form Poland. My English isn't perfect, because I'm only 15  (forgive, please)

Species, wich I'm breeding:
G. pulchra
P. cambridgei
A. geniculata
C. fasciatum

I was breeding:
Evarcha falcata
Steatoda grossa

Skakun means in Polish "Jumping spider"

See You Around
Or maybe Polish: Do zobaczenia


----------



## tima

Mr. Skakun said:
			
		

> Hell-o.
> My name is Seweryn and I'm form Poland. My English isn't perfect, because I'm only 15  (forgive, please)


Seweryn, don't worry about it.  There are probably no English speakers on here who can speak Polish very well...especially not 15-year-olds!!!
Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Reptilemama

I've been into reptiles for years, and have been active on several herp boards,  but now that Schlyne has gotten my son and I hooked in T's and scorps, I figured I'd better come join this board, too. I currently have an emp and a desert hairy, and a pink toe T. I have a feeling I'll be adding more soon.  Now that I've gotten over the creepiness, I have become really fascinated with these guys. The only problem is, I'm going to need a bigger house to contain all these critters!


----------



## akdew

*Hi*

Hi Josh 

      Your spelling is not to bad, mine is not good at all. I have one T and I don't know any thing about them, I am learning alot from this site. Have a blessed day akdew


----------



## marco44

*Hey all*

Hi Im mark 44,just got the bud,I was always freaked out buy spiders when I was younger,but something pulls me toward them now!I have to babies,a  thinking of geting a t blondie,I know they are display only, and thats what i want a really big one,Whats everyone opion on the matter?


----------



## Argiope

Hi Everyone!
At last it's time to log-in the greatest english Arachnoforum 
My name's Maciek and I'm from Poland. I'm 17 and, incredible, love spiders  
Mr. Skakun ask to write I know him 
I also must to sorry for my english, I still don't use him very well...


> There are probably no English speakers on here who can speak Polish very well


Polish is really beautiful, but one of hard to learn.

Species of pets, which I keep:

Aphonopelma caniceps
Brachypelma albopilosum 
Brachypelma vagans
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Citharischius crawshayi
Cyclosternum schmardae
Cyriopagopus schioedtei x2
Cyrtopholis flavostriatus
Ephebopus rufescens (fossor)
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
Grammostola rosea
Lasiodora parahybana
Phormictopus platus
Poecilotheria regalis
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Tapinauchenius purpureus
Vitalius cristatus (Nhandu chromatus)

Other Athropods:
Pandinus imperator
Phyllocrania paradoxa x7
Gnaphosa lucifuga
Steatoda grossa 2x
Harpactea sp.

And one stupid cat, Zuzia.

I know time spending on the Arachnoboards won't be lost time.
Regards: Maciek


----------



## LimaMikeSquared

Im 14 and a 1/2, I live in the south of england, and i think my home would make a very good reptile house if we had some lizards.

The collection of critters consists of:

1 springer spaniel - Jerry
1 shetland pony - Alf
14 stick insects
8 giant east african land snails
7 batom chickens (one of them is a rooster)
1 viscous fat looking rabbit - Bobble
1 Brachypelma albopsium - Dorothy
1 Juv Avicularia avicularia - Vianne
1 Juv Grammostola rosea - Rosie
2 Grammostola rosea spiderlings
1 Poecilotheria regalis spiderling
1 Lasiodora difficilis spiderling
1 Ball (royal) python - Indie
Hundreds of crickets in all sizes.

Lima Mike Squared


----------



## Sardon

I thought I might introduce myself now that I found this thread.

I'm currently 19-years old and I study musicengineering and I play bass. I occasionally play piano too Allthough I really suck at it. I own two cats with my Gf and live by myself (because I study about 100km from my parents.)

I currently don't own any arachnid pets, but I'm getting my first scorpion soonish (still about 2-3 weeks till I get it)


----------



## Anubis78

Hi,

my name is Tim, 28 years old and I'm from germany.
My primary interest is in scorpions, but also in any other arachnids and mantids.

I'm glad to be here.  

Greetz,
Tim.


----------



## Ant4755

hello,

My names Anthony I'm 24 and live in Florida.  I am some what new to this hobby just wanting to meet some good people that are into the same things.


----------



## kaikai1102

*Hello All*

Hey all,

I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Harvey, from Chula Vista, CA and i'm 35 yrs old. I'm a newbie to the world arachnids. I do not currently own any spiders at the moment but do own a pair of emperor scorpions and a ball python. I've done some research and so far it looks like I'd like to be the proud owner of a Chaco Golden Knee. I'm gonna read up more on this beautiful specimen from this site. From what I've seen so far, there's a wealth of information here. Thanks for the welcome and I hope to correspond with some of you in the future. -Harvey


----------



## ~Abyss~

well u guys can call me Eddy this is so cool that I acn talk about my emperor scorp here. This would have came in handy last week when my emp. died. I got a new one yesturday and the petshop owner told me she might be prregnant how can I tell?


----------



## Chelicerae

*Hello!*

Just making my introduction to this intriguing site. I am a 23 year old male Texan who has officially been bit! I have been around exotics since I was 5 years old. Working with them from the job/hobby side since I was 13. I have formerly been on the icked side with spiders and tarantulas, never enjoying their presence in any setting. However meeting a few well versed people that practice in this hobby, it is safe to say I'm officially hooked. My current spider/critter count follows:

Snakes
1.2 Papaun Carpet Pythons                                 
1.1 Honduran Milksnakes & growing! (Morphs)
T's
1.0 Mexican Fire Leg (Brachypelma Boehmei)          ~Captain Morgan
1.0 Pink Toe (Avicularia Metallica)              ~Twinkle Toes
0.1 Satan Spider..HaHa! (Pterinochilus Usumbara?)  ~Ictus
0.1 Tiger Rump(Cyclosternum fasciatum)~Rumpshaker
Other
1.0 Leucistic Leopard Gecko ~Bender

The collection needs improvement in my eyes. I am predominantly looking to acquire arboreal spiders, especially the Poecilotheria species. That is the intro, look forward to chats and discussions.


----------



## kitty_b

Hey everyone. My name's Lauren, I'm a 23 year old graduate student at NCSU. I'm specializing in animal reproductive physiology and biotechnology, but deep down I have a love for arachnids.  

My current collection (m.f.unsexed):

Mexican Red Knee 0.1.1
Brazilian Black 0.1.0
Chilean Rosehair 0.1.1
Costa Rican Tiger Rump 0.0.2
Ornamental Baboon 0.0.2
Goliath Birdeater 0.0.1
Brazilian Pink Salmon 0.0.1
Curly hair 0.0.1
Cobalt Blue 0.0.1
Giant White Knee 0.0.1
Chaco Golden Knee 0.0.1
(and someone is bringing me a rescue tomorrow that is currently unsexed or identified)

I'm hoping to eventualy work on a few small breeding projects in the next couple years. I wish I had the space and money to house an army of arachnids, but at least my current collection will always be slowly growing.


----------



## Karmashadowsh

*New to the Board*

Hello all...my name is Derek and ive been collecting T's for only a month or two...kind of new but i guess im addicted.my first T was an OBT or usumbara baboon.since then i have aquired P.Striata,a Birdeater,Rosie,Trap-door spider,black widow and brown recluse...i live in Dallas Tx and im a  prfesional window cleaner and tattoo artist. im on my space at www.myspace.com/karmashadowsh if anyone would like to see pics of my otehr T's and whatnot,feal free to drop me a  line


----------



## PoPpiLLs

*Hello*

I just found this forum a week ago i ve had my pinktoe for about 6 years i think its a female just got a rose hair today and i have a centipede and a ball python that is hiding in my closet right now that i had for about 4 years Im wating on my White striped birdeater (Nhandu chromatus) from www.spiderpatch.com to come on april 6  my first sling wish me luck


----------



## Gem1983

*Well hello there!*

Hey Guys, my name's Gem & I'm 22 from England!

By way of T's, I currently have: 
_0.1.0 -Four year old B. Smithi, 
0.0.1 -2cm C. Cyaneopubescens s'ling
0.0.3 A. Braunshauseni s'lings- very soon!_

And for other 'exotics' I currently have:
_2.1.0 White's Tree Frogs (Litoria Caerulea)
1.2.0 Fire Bellied Toads (Bombina Orientalis)
1.0.1 Corn Snakes (Elaphe Guttata)
1.1.0 Bearded Dragons (Pogona Vitticeps)
1.1.0 Hermans Tortoises (Testudo Hermanni)
0.0.2 Giant African Land Snails (Achatina Marginata)
1.0.0 African Bull Frog (Pyxicephalus Adsperus)_

& my 'normal' pets:
_0.3.0 Dogs
0.2.0 Horses
1.0.0 Blue Fronted Amazon
?.?.? Fish!_
So I'm kept VERY busy lol  

Anyway, that's a bit about me- just thought I'd say Hi!


----------



## zoltain73

*Hi there from sunny South Africa*

I am Marnus Kruger and 32 years of age. I bought myself a pinktoe T about 2 months ago and I just LOVE her!

Well down here I bought her for about $120, not cheap around these parts.


----------



## Acal57

Hey all,
My name's Dave and Im from London Ontario Canada. I currently own a Panidus imperator (Emporer Scorp) and am trying to track down a Hadrurus arizonensis (Large Desert Hairy Scorp). I would like to add some Ts to my collection too. Just figured Ide say hey is all.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## RadioactiveDude

Hello,
I've been looking at this forum for past few weeks, and I've learned a lot about Ts. I got my first T on Friday, G. auerostriata, which I purchased from Northwest Invertebrates. It's going to molt soon. Anyway, besides that, I also have a kingsnake and a cat.


----------



## elton296

Hi all 
I'm Robin and I'm a newbie to this sight ! I have been a lurker for some time but thought I would just jump in.  I got my first rosie taranula a couple of months ago to over come the fear of spiders . Now I'm totally hooked on them.
So far I have,

3 rosies, 1 red- knee, 1 curly hair, 1 fireleg, 1 pink toe and 1 stripe knee.
Sorry, I have to learn the scientific names !!! In time.

Robin


----------



## WhitE LighteR

Hii all,
Normally in a ghost here, only now got a reason to register. Im from Malaysia and owns 10 tarantula.


----------



## SpiderMike

*Hi from a semi-experienc'e keeper w/1 red-knee & 2 rosies*

Hi all,

I've been lurking for a while and finally decided to chime in. Actually, my Grammostola rosea female sorta decided for me today when she dropped an egg sac!

As for the menagerie, I've got 2 (obviously) Grammostola roseas (Rosie and Romeo) and 1 Brachypelma smithi (Chuck (who used to be Charlotte)). As a youth, I'd catch the Aphonopelma sp. (possibly iodus?) that roamed around southern California (Santee) and keep them, often socially!  I had up to 6 or 7 at one time, including a magnificent mature male.

Moved up to Washington state when I was 15, setting the collection free in the hills or distributing to friends, I can't remember. Anyhow, I got bit by the tarantula bug again (har har) during high school and bought an Aphonopelma seemani. At the time, it's skittish nature turned out to be too much for me so, get this, I gave it to my mom. That's right, my mom had a tarantula for a few years before selling it at a garage sale to an enthusiatic collector (Anyone from Oak Harbor out there buy a A. seemani in the late 80s or early 90s at a garage sale? Wouldn't mind an update on that bug, if it's still around, how died, bred, & etc.)

And now I'm in my current bout, with the menagerie mentioned in the opening. The male G. rosea was my most recent purchase (Jan-10-2006). I saw him at PetCo and couldn't resist the opportunity to try my hand at breeding. Several attempts later, Rosie still wouldn't drop a sac. I watered the plants 2 days ago and refilled her water dish. She drank like crazy and holed herself up. She came out just hours ago with a new but dirty egg sac. Cross your fingers.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

*new guy here*

Hi, my name is Shane. I have four grammastola roseas, two aphonopelma seemani, and three a. avics. I just got the three avics in today from chris young of krazy8invertebrates. he's a really good guy. i had never order online before and was kind of iffy, but they all came in alive. Plus, tomorrow is my birthday and he sent me and extra t! Oh yeah and i just sign up so i'll be putting pics and what not on asap.


----------



## clocker

*prairie guy*

Hi all.
I've had a lot of different animals in my time.  I'm 47 and still nursing an insatiable curiosity.  ;P

My 16 year old daughter got interested in snakes earlier in the winter and she ended up buying one.  I got distracted and now own two!  A 50/50 California King snake and a Royal (ball) Python. 

I'm having a lot of fun learning to speak the language of the snake.    At a recent meeting of our local MHS, (Manitoba Herpetoculture Society) a woman was speaking about arachnids.  I think she's around her somewhere!  

So making a long story longer, she sent me home with the keepers guide and I haven't put it down yet.  heheh

This looks like a place with a lot of resources.  I hope to enjoy your company for a long time to come.  I'm looking forward to owning my own arachnid someday soon.
Cheers!  Ian


----------



## prankster705

Hey, not really a new member - I had this acount for a long time, but I hgaven't had the time to post anything (well I was lazy). I curently only have 1 brachypelma boehmei (spelling??) and some indian stick insects. I'm from Slovenia, so excuse me for my English. In the future I hope I wont be so lazy. In summer I'm getting my own room and I will buy some more animals. BTW I'm 13 (almost 14).


----------



## tatteredimages

*Well hello...*

Hey all, Kimberly here...I signed up here quite  a while ago and had computer problems, but thank god the computer has a longer memory than me. I am a first time tarantula owner, and have found them to be more pleasing than owning a dog, though Im sure my friends who breed them dont appreciate my middle of the night phone calls because I've found my little guy upside down...ha ha ha. I just recently aquired my second...not quite a seasoned pro but theres always room to grow...


----------



## Karmashadowsh

tatteredimages said:
			
		

> Hey all, Kimberly here...I signed up here quite  a while ago and had computer problems, but thank god the computer has a longer memory than me. I am a first time tarantula owner, and have found them to be more pleasing than owning a dog, though Im sure my friends who breed them dont appreciate my middle of the night phone calls because I've found my little guy upside down...ha ha ha. I just recently aquired my second...not quite a seasoned pro but theres always room to grow...




what kind of T's are they?


----------



## Gigas

*Newbie*

Hey all ive been skulking round in the background of these forums for a while so i decided to actually make and account, as far as tarantulas go atm ive only got a rosea(no n00b comments please) other pets inc. a p. imperator and a little western hognose but ive got another rosea sling and a L.Parahybana sling comming hopefully tomorrow and maybe a S.Hainana or a P.Murinus i havent quite made up my mind yet


----------



## PoPpiLLs

*Still Wating*

Hello good people my rose hair is a strange little T she is always doing something weird she was trying to dig a burrow and refused to use hwe hide so i removed it now shes stoped digging she just lays in a shallow ditch on a web bed i changed  my pinktoe setup to a 5 gallon sitting on its side with a piece of corkbark and water bowl she loves it, already made herself a knew home. Im still wating on my White striped birdeater (Nhandu chromatus) from www.spiderpatch.com anybody ever orded from Darwin at spiderpatch.com, said he wolud mail send my order on monday now i got a email that say he was sending the package out today. :wall:  I also ordered a 1"+ sling Pterinochilus murinus rcf from www.nwinverts.com should be here friday or saturday hope i get a freebie.    Ill post some pics soon of my children


----------



## joseofsa

Hello everyone my name is Jose Angel Meave. I am a hardcore noob to the invert scene, but in time I hope to gain more knowledge and stock of these amazing aminals. I currently have NO T's and am in the proccess of getting a few large pedes. I hope I get a chance to talk to you all someday. 
Thanks


----------



## tarsier

welcome to the boards, everyone


----------



## wOohOo

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davegrimm1

*arachnoholic*

Hi, my names dave and I'm an arachnoholic. It all started about 2 1/2 years ago and my bride and I were in a pet store, I started looking at the big black scorpions. We bought one. later we bought another one and another. Then we uped the anty to tarantulas.We went big right from the get go.We saw a huge giant bird eater (blondi) and a few days later my wife sayed "arent you going to buy it"? Wow , I thought, my wife has flipped her lid. She had no Idea what chain of events she was about to unravel. After having blondi for a little while,we got a 7 legged cobalt,(she has 8 now) I started going to a local pet store that was bringing in some very nice spiderlings 1 to 2" and I knew when the shippments came in . I got first pick! NO ONE ELSE WAS GETTING THE GOOD ONES AS LONG AS I'M ALIVE. What is happening to me? have I gone madd? This is like a 1-2-3-4 spider a week habit, when will it all end? Then I find arachnobourds and find out that I am not alone, your all a bunch of freeks, I now feel somewhat normal again. I am up to 100+ spiders and still collecting. Hey, by the way, I have lots of feeder roaches of the blaberus family and want to trade for T's. I want,I want ,I need I NEED!!!


----------



## border

*New in the forum old in the hobby*

:wall: Fellows,I'm introduce myself.Old man,retire as a manager in pharmaceutical company,and with a lot of years in the hobby.:worship: 
Regards from the other side of the moon:clap:


----------



## BigHairy8's

Hi people! I've been messing around with T's and other critters since I was 10. That would be 30 years. I've been bit, stung, tail whipped by lots of different sizes and kinds of creatures in that time. I will say that I have never been bitten by any T as of yet. Nor stung by a scorp... yet. My wife and I reside in West Valley City, UT. We're not from here but moved here some time ago. I really have been getting into the T hobby since we've been here. Glad to be part of this set up!


----------



## arizonaastro628

*The Critters under my roof*

Hey everyone,
My collection of spiders is quite small, well.....just one.  I'm just getting started and I hope to add to my collection very soon!  I started with a G. Aureostriatus, 1".  Very calm and quiet so far, except when a cricket is hopping near it.  His/Her name is Titan.  I also have an iguana, a dog, a cat, and 6 mice.  Look forward to learning and putting in my two cents.

-ArizonaAstro


----------



## Stratusfaction

*Hi all!*

I'm fairly new to the arach/invert seen.  For years reptiles have been my things but I think I wanna cross on over to a darker side and mess with some scorpions for starters.  Anyways, can someone please tell me what a good beginner scorpion would be for me to get?  Besides the famous "emperor."  Years ago I did have a flat-rock mean as heck but I loved it but my parents made me get rid of it since then I have grown up moved out and I am now engaged and have too many reptiles to list.  So please someone give me some opinions advice on my first scorpion purchase, thanks!

-David


----------



## arachnaus

Hey there 
im from Sydney, Australia and and have two T's from Northern Queensland.(nth Aust). The eldest is active hungry and basically a show off while the other is young, shy (and i think a little stupid!).
Unfortunately due to strict laws here in oz i cant get my hands on T's from overseas so i stare at all the photos with great envy!!!
Either way hope to get some good tips here


----------



## spid142

*Hi*

I have been keeping Tarantulas about 1 year now.  Currently up to 6 T's,
with 2 more coming.. Started with a Rosehair, then Salmon Pink Birdeater(mines not especially aggressive), Theraphosa Blondi (traded at 6 inch for 2other T's), Avicularia, Pokies Regalis and Sri Lankan.  I like the pokies for their interesting patterns.  Getting more of them.  I have gotten my sister to like
T's also, but she gets nervous if they run up her arm.


----------



## arizonaastro628

*New to Arachnoboards*

Hey Everyone,
My name is Brad.  I'm new to spiders and new to arachnoboards.  I currently own five terrestrial species, and I am very interested in getting many more!  I live in Grand Rapids.....a boring town to go along with my boring job!  Big fan of country music...used to love hard rock but then I settled down a little bit.
Anyhow, I look forward to getting to know everyone.
--BRAD--


----------



## jodi angel

*Hello Everybody..*

 Hey Everyone, hope this post finds all of u and yer respective multi-legged family members doing well...i have only one T at the moment but hope to add quite a few more as time goes on..im not new to the world of tarantulas, but i am new to the species ive just been gifted w/ as of 7 April 2006..a friend had this giorgeous female Ecuadorian Brown Velvet (Megaphobema velvetsoma) that he was no longer able to maintain due to familial responsibilities and space constraints..his loss is my gain..to some degree..now i'm trying to find more info on the captive care of the lovely Cleo and have so far met w/ very little success..so, if theres anyone out there who might be able to give me a headsup and fill me in on her care if its anything other than the norm for most types of T's kept i would truly appreciate it..ive got loads of experience w/ Grammastola rosea and at one point had 4 members of that species along w/a yearling Aphonopelma seemani..both species still being my faves for a number of reasons..
as for myself..im 38, married w/ 2 children..1 at home and 1 living on his own..and to be quite honest..up until about 7 yrs ago i was a confirmed hardcore arachnophobic to the Nth degree LOL but i decided to face my fears and learn more about this thing that scared me into a state of mumbling paralysis and became utterly fascinated w/ spiders in general but Tarantula's ini particular..my daughter tells me i talk about them as if they were 8 - legged teddy bears..all i have to say o that is..look at how cute and fuzzy they are..and the babies..?? AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW..but still..now that im fully recovered accept for one minor inconvenience..i love them and have decided to once again keep them after losing my 4 rosies and the seemani in a house firw in which all but 1 dog and a cat survived out of all my tarantulas, other cats, bettas, etc,,u get the picture...
id have loved to have begun again w/ T's just shortly after the fire but my mum in law whos house we lived in wouldnt tolerate soemthing like that in her house so i had to wait..then it took a while to get settled and finally..i couldnt find wat i wantred at any of the pet places i know of and didnt really want to get one fromthem anyhow so i waited and u know wat they say..good things come to those who wait..
enter Cleopatra..a friend had her and for several reasons couldnt keep her and since he knew i had kept them before..he offered her to me..complete w/ cage set up..shes a gorgeous spider and id love to get more like her..but as i said..i need more info lol ive alsdo got my eye on several other species that i admire as well..but only time will tell on whether i go ahead and get some of them..
for the most part i dont work..im pretty well stuck at home for the most part due to ostgeoarthritis and some of the stuff i cant do w/ Cleo my husband does for me so the new spiders have to be okay w/ him as well lol 
anyhow..if anyone has any questions or any info for me about my girl..plz feel free to emial or message or whichever u prefer..for right now my "up time" has come to an end as i cant be up in a chair too terribley long..but thats okay..i read voraciously while im down so im not wasting too much time lol 
hope to see u all on the boardss..take care and stasy healthy, Jodi


----------



## Torpid

*Howdy*

Thank you to whomever fixed my account.  Tried to create it over the weekend but never received the activation e-mail.

Anyhow, I have kept 1 tarantula in my life a G. rosea (didn't know that at the time) while I was in the military living in Augusta GA.  I got sent to Germany and didn't really want to attempt to take the T with me so of all people my Grandmother ended up taking care of him/her (never did find out) till I came back.  Oddly enough she actually got used to the T (but would never admit it) even to the point of taking it out during the summer and letting it wander around in her yard, basically taking it for walks.  When I came back from Germany my cousin had come in and I was showing him my T and something spooked it and it had a fairly significant fall.  One joint on its leg leaked a single drop of T blood and that was it, I thought it would be alright.  Sadly the T did not make it.  I have a picture of him somewhere if I can find it I will post it.  This all happened in the early 90's.

Since that time I have not had any other T's.  Had a child moved around a little so I've not had the proper environment to keep one.  Now my son is older and I can trust him not to pick up the T and stick it in his mouth or mess with it.  Also a friend of mine that moved to the US from England used to keep them and he and I started talking about keeping some.  He was the one who turned me onto this board which I have been reading a bit in the past few weeks.  Even used the search function a few times, hehe.

The area I live in in small and the tiny pet store has 1 G. rosea that according to them recently molted (should have asked if they kept the molt).  I will probably start of with another rosea since I always though my first rosea (Bob) was very pretty with the nice pink hair etc.

I don't have a T yet but its now only a matter of time.  Eventually I want to get a smithi, and a pulchra and the P. scrofa looks pretty neat too (cute little thing).  A versicolor look really nice as well, but I'm going to stick with 1 or 2 others first (really want a smithi, always have).

Just wanted to get a post on the board and say hello to everyone.


----------



## FRAZE01

Hello to everyone!


----------



## diagobreeder

*hello to all*

hi there,
I'm diago and i own a barn of scorpions and other insects. They reason i signed in is because i discovered that so many of you guys are finding difficulties having your best insects when we have them scatered all here. I hope to be packaging some to interested people.


----------



## Voodooschaaf

*Introduce myself*

Hi everybody on this board,

now I want to introduce myself, so I upload one pic of me with my best friends, Jackdaws.
Sorry for my bad english, I am no native Speaker and a little bit out of practice.
I am from Germany, 37 years old and since 5 years in millipedes.
First I had only a few AGB's, but this developed in a strange way....smile...now I have here 14 different species of them, all together about 200.
And they are so cute, cannot get enough of them, looking, no, staring in the terras, let them walk around, it feels so good when they crawl over u'r skin.

So, enough for this moment,
Shura and the whole bunch

PS.: wouldn't it be a good idea, to split the myriapods section into centipedes and millipedes, huh?


----------



## dave(chilean r)

*hi iam new*

hi every 1 my name is dave im from a place called manchester i have 3 pets 1 is a dog minicher dashound 1 african fat tail gecko and 1 chilean rose spider


----------



## Anklebitr

Hello all.  My name is Justin, and I stumbled across this site from http://venomlist.com/ .  I am very new to T's.  I am actually a bit of a recovering arachnophobic.  I was on another site for fish and someone had posted a picture of a H. lividum they had just bought, and it was all down-hill from there.  I just received four new babies yesterday, and I guess I'll post what I have in the other forum.  I have been lurking here for a few days and umm... I like it here.


----------



## Linda Landsman

*Intrducing myself, the arachnonut!*

 Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself, being new to Arachnoboards. T's are amazing animals. I have many T's. You could say I'm getting a little obsessed. Especially after meeting Brandon at Reptist!  This is my current list of T's I own.( in addition to 2 snakes, Lizard, bird,fish,cat).  
Mexican Redknee-Female-have had her for 2 years-sweet
Rose hair-female-almost 2 years, also so sweet
Chaco Goldknee-unknown Juv-sweet
Bloodleg juv-unknown-sweet
Costa Rican Zebra- unknown-very skittish,don't handle
Usambara- unknown-DEFINATELY don't handle
Cobalt-female-Dont'handle
Minax-unknown-pure EVIL, but a cool spider!
King Baboon-female-gosh she is magnificent-never see her though
Indian Ornamental juv-unknown-very shy
Antilles Pinktoe-1.25 in. sweet, but jumpy
Indian Violet -female-just got from B at Reptist, gorgeous creature!
and a tiny Nhandu Chromata-soooo cute
and I am still adding!It's great talking with others who appreciate these facsinating animals. Nobody I know does, certainly not my hubby!


----------



## x-topher

Just joined up form Plano, TX.  A couple co-workers told me about the boards and I decided to check it out.  The first tarantula I bought was a mature male Rosehair.  Since then, my collection exploded to about 10.  In my line of work, I get numerous opportunities to add to my collection, so I've been picking out the cool ones.  I graduated from high school last year, and haven't really done anything in the ways of college yet.  My favorite things are hockey, hunting, herps, and fishing.


----------



## wacospiderman

*hi members*

i,m not new to T's just computers. after breeding and raising trantualas for over 15 years i have now turned my efforts over to conservations of texas native trantualas. i look forward to being a member. i still have a lot of trantualas to many to list. i also have snakes and monitor lizard. oh i almost forgot a wife.


----------



## JSN

Hey guys, just joined, I was wondering if there were any forums like this around, and low and behold, found you guys...anyways, names Jason, live in Prescott, AZ. I'm 17 and have been in to tarantulas and scorpions since I was 4 when my mom first showed me a dead scorpion in our house...growing up in the desert, my early childhood was spent wandering around outide the house or in the desert, lifting up rocks and picking up scorpions and keeping them as pets (neighbors thought I was weird, and that my parents were nuts!), I've been stung on two different occasions, if anything it made me respect what they are capable of! then later when I moved up north in AZ to the forest, I started keeping tarantulas as pets...I've had tons of different kinds throughout the years, but I only have 1 tarantula right now (11 year old chilean rose)... my little beast...


----------



## Urbanspider

*Howdy*

Hello all,

My name is Chip and I'm from Phoenix, AZ. I've admired tarantulas for some time and have been fortunate to live in areas where they are somewhat abundant. I've got six of the critters right now and plan on getting more. I used to keep monitor lizards, but life has become rather busy and I needed a low maintenance pet. I was very glad to see there was a forum like this out there. Its always good to meet other folks with the same interests. 

Chip (Urban Spider)


----------



## sick4x4

*hey hey its sick*

hey hey 24/m/calif and love the advice and help i get from fellowshiping with other thast understand my addiction!!!!!
my babys include:
P. metallica (sling) 1" unsexed
P. mirinda (sling) .75" unsexed
L. violaceopes (sling) 1.5" unsexed
Psm. irminia (sub adlt) 3.5" female
G. pulchra (sub adlt) 3" female
Psm. pulcher (jev) 2.25" female
P. lugardi (sub adlt) 3" 85% female lol
H. lividum (adlt) 4.5" female
B. smithi (sling) 2" unsexed
Psm. cambridgei (slings) x2 .75" unsexed
just the t's love ya wayne!!!


----------



## sammyp

*hey there*

Just a quick one.

my name is sam and i am absolutely obssessed with T's. if anyone knows a cure for this strange affliction drop me a line 

that's about it, look forward to getting to know the community.


----------



## addertay

I guess i should say hi too 

and, er start posting on the board as i have been just reading for so long my account was locked  

anyway, a good friend of mine just started back into the hobby along with myself

ive been out a couple of years as my daughter was afraid of T's but now shes looking forward to learning more about them  

Best Wishes

Adam


----------



## matty

*new guy*

hi everyone,have just joined arachnoboards,had t,s for a couple of years,as well as leos,beardies,igi,s long tailed and my beloved bosc monitor,tyson.i live in wales,UK,hope tp speak with some of you soon,best wishes to every one that ownes a creature,have a nice day.


----------



## NikiP

My name is Niki & I just joined recently.

Have only had one terribly confused T so far. Have gotten the "bug" again & have placed an order for 3 spiderlings. I know these won't be my last as there are definately 2 more species I hope to own one day.


----------



## ChadHorne

Hello everyone just wanted to say hi. I have an interest in Tarantulas and hope to learn some more about them. Glad to be a part of this forum.


----------



## surfer

*To all spider fans*

Hallo my name is Dave. Iam interested about Theraphosidae species. In my spider collection are some rare species of spiders like _Monocentropus balfouri, Poecilotheira - smithi, metalica, miranda, subfusca, pederseni, Cyriopagopus sp. blue and schiodtei, Lampropelma violaceopes, Haplopelma hainana, Ceratogyrus marshalli, Harpactira namaquensis, Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_ and much more.

Here is My home page of spiders
and my mail:shroom@tiscali.cz

Have a nice day.





P.S. I answer to all your question if it would be in my competition.


----------



## gumby

Hey everyone my name is scott im from the seattle area but living in ut right now. I love to swing dance (50s style) that makes up the biggest of my hobbies. I usually dance like four or five days a week. I also play lots of sports my favorates are soccer, BBall, and rugby Ive been in the game about 2 years now and here are my Ts:

Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemani) 2.5"
Guyana Pinktoe (Avicularia avicularia)1"
Antilles Pinktoe Tarantula(Avicularia versicolor)1.5"
4 Mexican Fire Leg (Brachypelma boehmei)1",1.5",2",and a fresh 2.5"
Mexican Redknee (Brachypelma smithi)4-4.5"
Chilean Rose Tarantula(Grammostola rosea)5"
Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)3"
Brazilian Salmon Tarantula(Lasiodora parahybana)1" molt soon though
White Striped Birdeater (Nhandu chromatus)1.5"

the Ts id like to get in the next few months are:

more Mexican Fire Leg (Brachypelma boehmei)
Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
Brick-red Pink Toe  (Avicularia bicegoi)


----------



## scorpion

well im nathan  i have 2 rose hair Ts  and a pregnant emperor scorpion


----------



## chin

Hello peeps,

I'm Chin and I'm from Singapore.


----------



## mms336

My name is Emma, I live in Edinburgh, but am originally from Manchester
I have 1 Red rump T (Fluffy) and also a Free range house rabbit and a hamster. Would be great to get to know more people with Ts, especially anyone local to Edinburgh


----------



## T. Junkie1

*T. Junkie1, the new guy.*

Hi guys, nice to meet everyone.  I'm kinda new to this sort of thing so please be patient with me while I stumble through all of this.
   My name is Brian, I'm 34 and live in Southern Ill. with my wife Susan who I have to give credit to because, unlike alot of weomen, allows me to keep pretty much all of the T's I want.  I've worked with reptiles of all kinds most of my life   but have always had a fascination with spiders.  I started working with T's around 2 yrs. ago, alot of my first collection I sold off and, go figure, all the T's I decided to keep turned out to be males so they didn't last long.  I didn't get back into T's again until Jan of this year.  I'm up to 7 so far, they're listed on the MY INVERTS section.  There is supposed to be a big shipment of T's comming in to the local pet store this comming Friday or Monday so I imagine my collection is going to grow some more this weekend.  I look forward to sharing my experiences and learning from everyone elses experiences.  I will post photos as soon as my wife can show me how to post them,


----------



## Steve Turner

*New To Arachnoboards*

Hi everyone my names steve turner and although I have been keeping inverts (mainly tarantulas) for 5 years I am new to arachnoboards and am looking forward to looking round the site!


----------



## sweetmisery

Hey guys, Im from the Philippines. Am planning to start in this hobby. Though Im trying to get all info as I can first... Hope to have a great time here! WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## car1097

hi im carlos of california


----------



## Kykaehel

umm, hi all. I'm Ky, I'm from australia and I'm 23. 
i love art, animals, music and heaps of other things i can't think of right now  

... i really suck at introductions ....


----------



## ArachnoXRanger

HI im tom im 13, 
ive been keeping tarantulas fro about two years, i live on long island and look foward to talking to everyone 
I own,
a cobalt blue 
a orange baboon 
a mexican red knee
a king baboon 
a tiger rump
a antillies pink toe 
a goliath birdeater
a brizilian black 
and a ornamental baboon 
I hope to see my colection grow as i get deeper and deeper into the hobbie


----------



## StoneSour

Hi, I'm Brandon. I am from the Shenandoah Valley in the state of Virginia. I currently have a Chilean Rose, and 2 Emeperor Scorpions with more to follow. I also have a few reptiles, to many to list. Well I guess thats all for now, look forward to talking to everyone.


----------



## kimski

*Intro from Kim Ski*

Hi Everybody:  Been an ararchnophile since I was 4 - but only just got my first A. Avic few weeks ago.  Am now addicted.  
Grew up on a 52 acre farm in RI (big for Rhode Island!) now live in North County San Diego.  I'm a sailor and also addicted to orchids! 
This is a wonderful site and I'm glad to be here.
Kim Ski


----------



## prpdjk

*introduction to prpdjk*

My name is Joe.I'm 54 years old  live in calgary got a birthday present from my girlfriend a rose hair. now i'm hooked bought avic.avic another rose hair looking for fourth one haven't decided on any one yet leaning towards B smithi.grew up in canada originally from germany been here 45 years great place.


----------



## Colbalt

*Hi all*

Ello Peeps, 
This place seems pretty cool so there i am


----------



## ShadowBlade

Hey, new here, not new to keeping Invertebrates...
Right now I've got-
1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1 Grammastola aeriostriata
1 Avicularia avicularia
1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
But I've been raising and breeding spiders and 'bugs' for, uh, wow... years.
Very cool site!


----------



## Outline

Hi, I am Alex, 26years and i live in Belgium.  I started keeping T's from october 2005. Hope to learn much more about those fascinating animals by visiting this board.  The list of spiders i own isn't that big for the moment ...
0.0.1 Avicularia Versicolor                                          
0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmei                                     
0.0.2 Brachypelma albopilosum                                
0.1.0 Brachypelma Smiithi
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi
0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.2.1 Haplopelma Lividum 
0.2.0 Haplopelma Longipes
0.0.9 Heteroscordra Maculata
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Nhandu Coloratovillosus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.3 Poecilotheria fasciata
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus 
0.0.1 Theraposa Blondi
0.1.1 Grammostola rosea 
0.0.2 Grammostola aureostriata 
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.2 Trixopelma pruriens
0.0.1 Grammostola Grossa


----------



## kitti

*new mother - wish me luck!*

geeze my list is wimpy in comparison...   Hi everybody! Here to make sure doing my best for my new baby, a Grammastola rosea spiderling, sooo cute! Had an adult male years ago. 
also eating me out of house and home (but worth it) are 2 insane cats, an even crazier 85 pound year old yellow lab, a bullfrog I raised from a tadpole, second generation African millipedes, a fire belly toad, a couple of anoles, and multitudes of fish, freshwater and soon going back to a few marine tanks...


----------



## Tcrazy

hello,
i am kinda new to this board, i been in to tarantulas since i was 12, i only have five right now,  Aphonopelma seeman, 2 aviculara versicolor, brachypelma angustum, and one small unknown 2 1/2 year old male, soon to have a whole lot more,


----------



## Colbalt

*Ello Peeps*

Ello people,
I'd just thought i'd better say ello.
I,ve got a Colbalt & a Salem Ornamental


----------



## ChromatusFreak

*Addicted to T's*

Hi All!  My name is Wendy and I am in Orlando,FL.  I have recently discovered the wonderful world of arachnids and I am addicted.  I co-own a reptile store in Sanford and we carry a wide variety of reptile, arachnids, mammals and supplies.  I grew up with a childhood fear of spiders. About 6 months ago something clicked and I grew a new love for T's.  About a year and a half ago I adopted a G. rosea that someone dumped at the shop and went on caring for it.  But my real interest didn't start grown till recently.  Since that I decided to get a N. chromatus due to much encouragement from a friend.  Even since my collection has mutiplied severally.  Eventually I will post an complete list.  One thing I must say that I am very excited about it that I found a T that I have been after for the longest time..... a Brazilian Black (G. pulchra). There is a funny story behind this one.  While in a compeditors store snooping out prices I saw it... I decided "what the hell" and asked the price.... the guy had no idea about the spider other than it was dropped of because the owner no longer collected T's and all he wanted was 20 bucks!  I am having a friend sex it in a few days and I can't wait. (Fingers crossed for girl)  Okay well I think I have stated enough about my T history the rest will be in other threads.
For now... Love, Peace and Chicken Grease!
~Wendy~
aka Chromatus Freak


----------



## CreatureFtJames

*I've just hatched!*

hello everyone i'm Brand new to the board not so new so t's i've been keeping them off and on for 4 years or so but recently started taking the hobby more seriously my current collection consists of a 
g.rosea (who doesnt have one, right?)
p. regalis 
a.avicularia (with an egg sac)
g.aureostriata
2 L.parahybana

I'm always looking for more aswell. Recently i wanted to take my hobby and enthusiasm one step further so i'm trying to follow in the giant shoes of people like swift inverts or botar (you guys rock!) but that all comes in due time  

glad to be here and look forward to chatting with you all


----------



## Mamy la Puce

*Hello, i'm new !*

Hello with all! 

I live in Toulouse suburbs with Saint-Lys in a beautiful T3 with my part of breeding, I am called Xavier TORRENTE, 24 years and impassioned Arachnida for 6 years, I have been in love with nature, I cannot do without going regularly in forest each year during the beautiful days (and besides I start again in this moment!) to catch snakes, spiders, coleopters... etc. I relache all in general, it often sometimes happened to me to keep in observation a few times certain individuals and that still arrives to me... 

To speak about the species that I affectionne particularly and well here the list of the species which I have: 

*- MYGALOMORPHES -*

famille des *THERAPHOSIDAE*

Aviculariinae :
_Ephebopus murinus, cyanognathus,
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, irminia,_

Eumenophorinae :
_Citharischius crawshayi,
Hysterocrates ederi,_

Harpactirinae :
_Ceratogyrus sanderi, bechuanicus, marshalli,
Eucratoscelus pachypus,
Pterinochilus chordatus, lugardi,_

Ornithoctoninae : (si je me trompe pas...)
_Haplopelma lividum,_

Poecilotheriinae :
_Poecilotheria striata, regalis,_

Stromatopelminae :
_Heterocodra maculata,
Stromatopelma calceata calceata, _

Theraphosinae :
_Brachypelma emilia,
Davus sp. "Vera Cruz",
Holothele incei,
Neostenotarsus guianensis,
Theraphosa blondi,_


famille des *HEXATHELIDAE*

_Macrothele sp. "Andalousie",    :liar: 
Macrothele taiwanensis,_

famille des *CTENIZIDAE*

_Stasimopus robertisii,_ (forme noire du Burkina Fasso)

----------------------------------------
*- ARANEOMORPHES -*

famille des *LYCOSIDAE*

_Lycosa tarentula _(forme noire d'Italie)
2 autres espèces : _Lycosa sp. "Burkina Fasso"_ 

famille des *SPARASSIDAE*

_Holconia imanis_

famille des *THERIDIIDAE*

_Latrodectus geometricus,_ (provenant du Burkina Fasso)

------------------
*- SCORPIONS -*

3 individus de la famille des Buthidae provenant du Burkina Fasso,

-------------
*- AUTRES -*

_Daemon variegatus_, couple d'Amblipyge,
+ 1 autre espèce dont je ne sais hélas plus le nom...  
_Typopeltys guangxiensis_, Uropyge du Vietnam,
_Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans_,
_Scolopendra cingulata_, de Marseille,
_Hymenopus coronatus_, mante orchidée,
_Deroplatys dessicata_, mante feuille
_Lamprophis fuliginosus_, serpent des maisons Africain,

Here, it is about all, my preferences are at the African ones, contrary to much of stockbreeders I appreciate much the underground ones even if they are often not seen.

PS : sorry for my bad english...:8o 

XAV


----------



## cockroach52

hello everyone,

I'm from Toronto, Canada and have always been into animals. I like them more than the general population. That being said, I like eating some of them as well.

Anyway, I used to have a chilean rose-hair, over 10 years ago but was forced to sell it when it escaped from it's enclosure into the washroom while my mom was taking a shower. 

It's been a few months since I've had any kind of animal in the house and want one. I don't have the time to dedicate to another dog, so I thought I should get a tarantula since they're low maintenance (when compared to other animals) and I really like them.

If you know of any good places in Toronto (or the surrounding area) to something up, please PM me.


----------



## jwasted

Hello all I live in 
Northport AL and go to college at Shelton State.

I am a Biology major and love the outdoors.
I have alot of T's and several of my local species of spider for study.

Great board here glad to be a part of it.


----------



## lilhildy

Well I've been here a while but just found this and thought i should join in.  I live in Glenside, PA USA.  I have three T's and Two Scorps which one just gave birth so now up to 28scorps total.  Species in the family are listed below.  As far as I go I am a Clinical research coordinator with my bio degree from shippensburg university.  


Smeringurus mesaensis x2  (and 26 scorplings)
(shaggy and scooby but scooby has a french flare to the name since turning out to be female)

Avicularia avicularia (named Kyra)

Grammostola aureostriata named QNE  (quazi nameless entity... don't ask)

Grammostola pulchra name Equinox

I'll try to post pics soon along with pics of the Smeringurus mesaensis scorplings.

Proud to be part of arachnoboards!


----------



## SpiderSense

*Hello to all!*

hey. well. this is my first post. i've been here for a few days now but i couldn't post anything because i never got my activation email until a few minutes ago. anyway...my name is leah and i currently have a chilean rose (g rosea) and her name is charlotte. i got her from a petstore a year ago and they told me that she is about 4 years old...so i guess now she is around 5. she just molted like 3 days ago and i totally freaked out! but anyway. i've been around tarantulas just about my entire life. when i was 3 my dad stuck a g pulchra on my head and told me to knock on our elderly neighbors' door. i did...they screamed...everyone had a good laugh. since then, i've been hooked. i would LOVE to have a g pulchra someday...actually, i would love to have the following:
g pulchra
a avic.
mexican redknee
pink zebra beauty
stripeknee
OBT (for looks only)
cobalt blue (also only for looks)
green bottle blue (a looker)
quite possibly a few others, but can't think of them now.
pm if you want to discuss anything. ) i think my intro's done!


----------



## Nightshade

*hello*

well, I'm new to the forum although I started visiting regularly as soon as I found it. I have 2 Chilean Rose tarantulas, not really much of a collection, but hey, they're my babies. Desiderius is female and she's been in my family for about 3 years. My brother's girlfriend gave her to him, and then he gave her back and then his girlfriend gave her to me, lucky me. I would estimate that she's around three and a half inches. My other baby is Asmodeus. I saw him in a pet shop and felt kind of sorry for him because he had no water and they were frying him under a really strong light, so I took him home. They told me he was male at the store and from what I've read and the tarantula pictures I've seen I think they were right because the size of his opisthosoma is about the same size as his prosoma, unlike Desiderius. I've had him since January and I've been taking care of Desiderius since September. When I watch my roomates cleaning out their cats' stinking litter boxes it makes me so happy that I'm a spider person. Anyways, I don't have any pictures to post yet, but I borrowed a digital camera so hopefully within the next 2 weeks you can all see how pretty my spiders are.


----------



## Priscilla1018

*Hello fellow Arachnid lovers.*

I am fairly new to keeping Arachnids.I've only been doing this for four months but all of my little friends are very healthy.I am learning more each day about these fascinating creatures and how well adapted for survival they are.I am waiting for my latest scorpion to arrive on Tuesday,a Babycurus jacksoni.A few months ago a friend sent me and Arizona bark scorpion that is growing and very happy in his new home.
 I hope to learn a great deal from fellow members here.


----------



## spiderjane

*Greetings*



Hi All, 

Looks like a great site and hope to learn/share information w/ members. Other interests include Scolopendra sp. and terrestrial invertebrates. 

Cheers


----------



## Nightshade

*hello!*

I thought I posted this yesterday, but I must have hit a wrong button. I'm fairly new to the site, and to the hobby/obsession. I've  been checking in here for the last month or so since I discovered it, lots of cool pics and good advice. Anyways, I have 2 Chilean Roses, Desiderius (f) and Asmodeus (m). I've had Desiderius since last september, and Asmodeus since January. I'd love to get a pink toe eventually but for now I'm content with my little roses since I don't have the resources to set up an arboreal cage right now. Anyways, that's a bit about my babies. I'll post some pictures soon!


----------



## GoyaLion

*Looking Around*

Hi, I'm from Minneapolis, and have been tooling around on this site as a guest for a while.  I love scorpions.  Alot.  BFA Kansas State. 29 yrs. Married. Artist.


----------



## akaoh

the spider stuff is here...

http://giantspiders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2275

anything else is just the same old crap


----------



## psycho_maggot

I'm not really that new to the boards, but i don't think i ever introduced myself:

My name's John, I'm 16 years old and i live in the UK (West Midlands)


----------



## Tleilaxu

Hello, I am Tleilaxu I have four tarantulas 1 Chile Rose 1 Chaco Goldknee 1 Texas Brown and 1 Brazilian whiteknee (n.coloratovillosum) 2 snakes, one albino corn (Arella) One Jungle carpet python (Jynx) One whiteface cockatiel (cherish) Two oscars one tiger one red albino (Robin and Starfire)

I have had in the past

2 Goliath birdeaters

1 Mexican Redknee

2 Kingbaboons

1 P. regalis (got tagged by this one)

1. Costerican Tiger rump.

2 emperor scorpions.

1 whip scorpion.


----------



## Nightshade

*introducing myself for the third and final time!*

Hello. I've been a member for about a week now and have already written this twice. I'm not sure why it isn't posting because the message about introducing myself keeps popping up every time I visit.  I'm a fairly new spider keeper, compared with some of the lists that you all have mine is pretty unimpressive, just two chilean roses. Desiderius has been in the care of my family for about 3 going on 4 years and I've been taking care of her for about 9 months now. Asmodeus has been with me since January. I've seen him go through one molt and he's only about half to two thirds the size of Desiderius who  I would estimate is around 4 and a half inches by now. Soon, as I said before, there will be pictures. Anyways, that's a little bit about me and my spiders. I hope all of you and your little friends are doing well. I hope this posts properly this time. I love my spiders but computers really try my patience.


----------



## wendigo

I'm an "old skool" T enthusiast and got my first spiders in the mid 90's from Jeff at Arachnomania, West Coast Zoo and Todd G. when he was still with Glades. I've also kept monitor lizards and bred yellow ackies fairly successfully. I am a community moderator for an online site for kids which gets very interesting and quite hairy at times. I have also worked in the veterinary field as a vet tech for small animals.


----------



## JustPlaneDum

how do i make a thread??????


----------



## Juraki

*Me and Mine*

While I am new to keeping Arachnids, I have studied them ever since I could read. I am a reformed arachnophobic, and I am shocked at how quickly I went from quaking in fear to gaping in awe, and smiling from ear to ear. 

While new to arachnoculture I am no stranger to Exotic pets, I have kept all sorts of species of frogs, toads, geckos, lizards, tegus, monitors, snakes, turtles, birds, rodents, and other mammals, and fresh water and marine fish and invertabrates. One thing I know for sure is that I am now most assuradly HOOKED on invertabrates, Tarantulas especially.

My Zoo is as follows:
2 Male eublepharis macularis aka Leopard Gecko (common phase)
1 Female eublepharis macularis (albino)
1 Grammostola Rosea 3"
2 Avicularia Avicularia 3"
1 Avicularia Avicularia 1.5"
2 Nhandu Chromatus 1/2"
1 Aphonopelma Seemani (tan color) 3"
1 Lasiodora Parahybana 1"
1 Cyclosternum Fasciatum 2"
1 Grammostola Aureostriata 1"
1 Heteroscondra Maculata 1.5"
1 Pandinus imperator 6"

I have been browsing this forum for a few months now, and while my first impression is that some people here can seem arrogant and impatient, I have found that the other 80% or so are extremely helpfull and polite, too often I see the "omg use the search that's what it's there for!" instead of "while I can understand how hard it can be to find good info, these boards have it all, and your best friend is the search function, you should try several different "phrasings" before you give up, and when you know you haven't got a clue be sure to post a question"  

Ok guys I know it takes more to type the latter, BUT you also seem more approachable and kind that way too, the biggest turn-off I have seen here so far is the lack of patience and compassion to the "search function challenged" 
Even though I know how to use it effectively, some people either don't, or are very new to forums, or are at wits end and nervous and worried and only have YOU to help. Compassion, if you can feel it for your pets you can feel it for your fellow man. 

Otherwise it has been a slice of heaven, these forums are absolutely wonderful, thank you all for your contributions and insight, without even knowing it at all so many of you have helped me immensely!


----------



## pinkfoot

*Greetings from Africa*

Hi All

My name's Paul and I live in Johannesburg, South Africa with my wife and two kids.

I am very new to owning spiders - do we ever actually _own_ them? - and have bought an Avicularia avicularia, who's a real beauty. I just had to have her! (Him?)

Looking forward to chatting to some of you...




			
				Arachnoboards said:
			
		

> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## pinkfoot

Great post! (The one by Juraki, I mean)


----------



## Austin S.

*About me*

Hello everyone! Well, I'm Austin. and it's 12:00, know what that means? I'M 20! hah anyways. I love tarantulas, I curently own around 45 or so, about a year ago I was at about 150! It was crazy!  But I loved it. I bred as many females as I could and got a little business goin up in Bartlesville, OK. I'm still looking for a couple males, which I have already posted info about (Take a look!) I know theres some people out there that would love to have some CB crawshayi's! Lets see what else... I just tured 20 about a minute ago, haha pretty hyped about it too!  I'm a fresh at OSU, but am home for the summer! Also brought back several T's with me! I'm bout 6'5, 200. Been in sports my whole life. Played football for 10 years, sang for 9. Been a good life so far!  Well thats about it! Now its your turn!


----------



## cricket54

Welcome and Happy Birthday Austin! Hope you have a great day today and get to do something fun. 45 tarantulas are a lot! Don't have that many here.
Glad you are on the boards and have fun reading all the posts!

Sharon


----------



## Juraki

pinkfoot said:
			
		

> Great post! (The one by Juraki, I mean)


Well thank you very much! :-D I was pretty sleepy that night, so A better number would be "the other 90%" I don't want to sound like a bad person when I just got here, I also have noted the posts I thought were slightly "harsh" were ones about "touchy" subjects. So I shouldn't base much on those. It's still telling me I haven't posted yet and to "introduce myself" so that's really what this post is, just hoping that makes that odd message go away. 

I'm actually finding it difficult to come up with questions as everything I didn't know and needed to was covered so well by everyone over the years before I even got here! That's quite a community. Once I get batteries for my digital camera I suppose I could contribute with some pics. Hope to talk you you all more soon! :-D

Juraki


----------



## Juraki

*Almost forgot*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AUSTIN!!!

hehe there, that's better.


----------



## Delailah

Northern Colorado, 36 <edit> years YOUNG and counting.  Single (not for long). One B. smithii named Knomie!


----------



## JamesP

Hi,
Im 22 and from Bournemouth, UK. I don't have any spiders as of yet, but am planning on it soon. Im sure these boards can help me to make things work! I look forward to finding out more about their wonderful world, and bugging you people with irritating questions when the time comes!


----------



## Taceas

Hi all, I'm new here. Just wanted to thank the owner and folks around here for having such an informative site. 

I've really been interested in tarantulas for a while. They've always fascinated me, their mysterious and delicate beauty. I've just resisted getting any so far. They're so beautiful I would hate to accidentally kill one from some sort of newbie inexperience. 

I've been lurking around here a while reading everything I can get my hands (or is that eyes?) on, and have recently ordered The Tarantula Keeper's Guide for further husbandry information.

And don't worry, I know where the search button is and how to use it for the myriad of beginner's questions that have been asked countless times before.


----------



## zinto

Hi everyone.  This is my first post!  I've been admiring this site for quite some time and finally decided to become a member!  I'm 20 years old living in Arizona, attending the University of Arizona.  I'm definitely not as experienced as most of you, and actually don't have any pet tarantulas (yet  ).  I'm fairly new to the whole invertebrate hobby thing, and only have a few pets at the moment.  Most seem to be fairly rare to have, but not rare species.  Just to make this a little more clear, I currently have a velvet ant, a potato bug (Jerusalem Cricket), 6 short horned walking sticks, 3 antlions, 2 black widow hatchlings, a queen ant with eggs, and one millipede.  Well, I just wanted to say hi to everyone and look forward to being a part of this community!

Nick


----------



## freakyjoet

*Wassup?*

I got to this site from botarsby8s.com--great place by the way. I'm a twenty-something recently into the hobby after working in a local pet store. My first two spiders were free, one a rosehair and the other a mexican red-knee. Several months ago, I traded them for a Usambara Sunburst and an Indian Ornamental (that I only paid $10 for!) It's a long story and I probably should have kept the free red-knee.


----------



## Usumbara Mtns

*Newbie in the room*

 Hey everybody. I'm new to arachnoboards so uh I just wanted to say Hello so ... Hello!I have 7 tarantulas (all spiderlings) Usumbara Orange Starburst Baboon, Indian Violet, Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater, Cameroon Red Baboon, Kilimanjaro Mustard Baboon, Honduran Curly Hair, Costa Rican Tigerrump


----------



## emilsmee

Voodooschaaf, those are some beautiful corvids you have there! What kind are they? They look like crows...Where did you get them? I was thinking of getting a pied crow, since their the only corvid you can legally own in ontario but they're a little expensive ($1200 for just the bird).


----------



## Wicked1z

Hello all I just want to tell everone high and such. I have been reading on this board for some time but just deciced to not be a troll no more. I used to have sever spiders before I got maried but due to the wifes deathly being afraid of them I am just now getting back into the game. I just got a Pink Salmon Birdeater. most of you know the latin name for it but I do not yet(iff the top of my head that is, I seen it here many time). I am currently searching for several more since the wife has gave up her fear ( plus it dont help that I bought her 2 new berdies for her to let me do this craft agian LOL). But anyway back to the story thank you for all the help that you have been and all the help to come.

Michael Cole


----------



## Sr. Chencho

*New to the site.*

Hello Everyone!! My name is Fred and I live just north of Laredo, Texas. For the past 18 yrs. I've been employed by DHS formally I&S . Believe me, immigrants keep us busy. I don't chase them anymore, I let the trainees have their gusto. Also former Marine of 8 yrs. Oki, anyone? I am definately a newbie to this site and am willing to learn from it. I have a Chilean Rose hair and recently have purchased an Avicularia Pink Toe. I have tried to ID my Pink Toe with the pictures from within the site but to no avail. Maybe someone can help. Sure am glad I found this site. I think its awesome. You'll be seeing my name floatiing around quite a bit, cause I can't seem to stay away. The ArachnoExpo in SA., We'll be there. I  love to meet peo. Send me a pm if you're planning to attend. 
Fred


----------



## henrik

*Hallo everybody*

Hallo everybody
it´s me doctor nick riviera

naah joke iam not really nick riviera :liar: or a doctor
just one of them crasy danes who are into exotic animals,spiderfood,spiders and riptiles
and i have been recomendet this site by friends

well iam 36 summer young 
and my interest is south-america species
Avicularia,Ephebopus,Iridopelma,Pachistopelma,Psalmopoeus and Tapinauchenius..(if i have forgotten any please let me know)
Cyriocosmus elegans.. so far, looking for others
at present time i got eggsack on Iridopelma sp. recife 
and a mated Avicularia velotina

cheers
henrik


----------



## Mrs Hall

I finally got my own sign-in !! Im Kerry Hall.. wife to MicahHall.. as Im sure is easy to figure out.  Im 33, with three kids.. pardon.. two kids and a husband.. three dogs, three cats, one snake, two rats, and a small herd of Tarantulas.. with some roaches on the way ( thanks David).  I own my own business... I sell hypo-allergenic candles ( my mother developed an allergy and was devasted without candles in the house ) and on weekends I show dogs.. on top of the kids, dogs, and candles, I am currently studying for my degree. Thank the gods for the internet! And, since Im not busy enough.. during the fall and winter and into early spring I adopt Thoroughbreds off the racetrack and re-educated them and turn them into normal rational animals that can have a non racing job which saves them from a nasty demise in a kill pen.


----------



## JungleGuts

hey my names Dan, ive been a member for about a week now and thought id introduce myself. this is a great site and it has taught me alot! now i cant stop coming to this site! im 16 and i live in IL.


----------



## Sam Hood

Sam, male, 28. I teach science at a private school in Kennesaw, Georgia (25 miles NW of Atlanta) and live within smelling distance of Lake Allatoona, 10 miles north of Kennesaw. I've owned Tarantulas for almost a month now, but I've been obsessing about them for over ten years. I fully expect my collection to hit 50 with a year. Hobbies include every natural science, history, skateboarding, and recovering from chemotherapy (almost a full time job itself).


----------



## widow_cr

Hello all, I have no avatar yet so I am just a faceless wanderer for the moment. I am extremely fond of arthropods in general and especially the predatory variety so arachnids are really cool. I have been working with ectotherms for about ten years now. I am still a baby in the feild to many of you though. I am experienced with the following species.

Avicularia avicularia              Pandinus imperator       Gromphodorhina sp.  
Grammastola rosea               Hadrurus arisonensis     norhtern green stickbug
eupalaestrus campostratus                                    Mantis religiosa
Aphonopelma seemani                                           Tenodera a. sinensis
Haplopelma lividium               Tanzanian millipedes     Paraplaneta americana

Alligator missisipiensis                               rosy boa
Varanus exanthematicus                           Python regius
Varanus niloticus                                     Elaphe guttata
Pagona vitticeps                                      Elaphe obsoleta
Teeidae ssp. (columbian black)
Callodes versicolor
Gecko gecko

also I am currently doing a survey of the insect and arachnid species in and around the pacific northwest, And I believe there are many facinating species to be learned about and studied right here in our own back yards. I hope to learn very much from you guys and hope that I can provide some helpful insight to those interested in the same things that I am.


----------



## SCORPIONGOD

Hi.... im don and im new to this site, ive kept scorpions for about five years.
i've had everything from Emperor's to Deathstalkers. I want to start to breed them again after losing my entire collection after being stung by my Deathstalker and upsetting my parents:wall: . i currently have a morrocan Fat tail and my arch nemesis the Israeli DEATHSTALKER. I have grown up alot since then, i need to find people that have diffrent species that want to sell some.... if you know anybody that does please have them reply back.....

thank you 

p.s im also going to start working with diffrent spiders,tarantulas,millipedes and centipedes .


----------



## mcgoldrick

*Aboreal Freaks!!*

Greetings!

Toronto boy is looking for recommendations on the largest web-spinner's.  If you could throw some suggestions in reagrds to Aboreal species of Tarantula it would be greatly appreciated.  The bigger the web, the bigger the thrill!  Experienced keeper looking for something different from my ladies of the tunnel webs.  I'm a proud owner of a Cobalt Blue; beautiful specimen but I rarely see her.

Other than Pink Toe's (currently have 3), and they don't have to be eye-catching.

Many Thanks


----------



## Voodooschaaf

Hi, Emilsmee
these corvids are also known as jackdaws, the smallest corivdae.
Where did I get them from, huh, long story...
A kid found Hugin (which sits on my knee) when he was 2 weeks old he fell out of its nest when it was very stormy and he was about to die, as he was brought to me.
But we fighted and he survived, gladly.
Jacki (the female one) came from Austria from animal rescue.
So they live togehter now with me...both of them had a very bad foretime, especially Jacki, the owner died and the beneficiary of the house she was living in caged her in a very small cage in a dark room, so she couldnt fly around for 3 Month.
Here in Germany it is quite difficult to have them u need authorisation from the ministry of nature, this was quite tricky.
But everything is fine now and they seem to feel very well here, hell I luv these birds

Greez,
Shura and the whole bunch


----------



## PaganZombie 13

Hi my name is Thomas i am 16 and will be 17 tomarrow i just bought an emperor scorpion. this is my first time on this site.


----------



## jeff_insectdrie

*tarantula and other invertebrates.*

HI EVERY ONE IM JEFFEBECK ARIMAS FROM PHILIPPINES, IM A DEALER OF TARANTULA SPIDERS, CENTIPEDES, WHIP SCORPIONS, WHIP SPIDER, SCORPIONS, MILLIPEDES, CENTIPEDES, AND COCK ROACH, IF YOU ARE INTERESTED TO ORDER, PLEASE DONT HESITATE TO EMAIL WITH ME AT jeff_insectsdried@yahoo.com AND YOU CAN ALSO VISIT MY WEBSITE www.jeffinsectsdried.50megs.com THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!

GOD BLESS AND MORE POWER!!!


----------



## darklillithca

*Intro*

New to the site; Canadian eh...from Montreal.  This presents problems with keeping T's - the winters create very, very dry environments.  Keeping my T's hydrated is a tough one.  Recently lost a favourite - had her for about 5 years - a Cobalt - she was a mature adult when I bought her so her exact age was a bit of a mystery. The death wasn't environmentally related; in fact, I have no idea why she died.

Recently had a Red Trap Door added - I'm having a great deal of trouble researching the species.  

Nobody else shares my fascination with the T's; at least not in my house.


----------



## Mr.J

*Hello*

Hi, nice to be find somewhere to discuss my pets.  Unfortunatly, I have some bad news.  My Emperor Scorpion has decided to escape his enclosure.  He has been missing in action since yesterday afternoon.  To provide perspective on my situation, put it this way I am worried and baffled to how it got out.

He is about 4-5 inches, and lives in a 10 gallon tank.  The tank is covered with the usual fish tank lights and glass.  Now that he is missing, I have no clue on when, where and in what state I will find him(assuming that I do).

I live in Toronto, and its not to cold here its mild weather, the house heaters are on today due to the rain and windy weather.  Can anyone shed any light on to what I can do to try to find him.

I've used my black light to search crevices and holes that he may of crawled into, but no luck.  I have cats and I'm worried on if they get stung, how it will affect them.


----------



## cashewman1

Dont worry bout ur cats, unless there allergic, But cats have been known to show an illustrius reistance to scorpion stings, some easily sruving tags from an LQ. Try posting this in the Scorpion section tho and, possibly set a trap, Make a corner of a room very damp and put a heatlamp there to attract it, then just watch it like a hawk, either that or keep searchign with the black light and keep an eye open


----------



## mybigone1956

*hey all*

Just wanted to say hey i have two Ts I have a 7 in colbalt blue with a very bad temper, female, and i have a 4 in pinktoe , she just molted yesterday, and my colbalt molted two weeks ago,she lost a leg but nothing bad. i just feed her a mouse for the first time WOW what a thing to see.


----------



## Mr.J

Thanks for your advice.  I have good news I found him, and he's alright.


----------



## mybigone1956

Hey there, i have a mature female colbalt blue and she just molted, she is about 7 inchs and an attitude like a rattlesnake, She would rather bite you than look at you, she is so big now she trys to push her lid open. I think she needs a boyfriend but she would probley eat him anyway. not one for the faint of heart.


----------



## softturtle

*Whats up AB members*

Hiya everybody.  Just wanted to introduce myself real quick.  I have been keeping T's for about 4 years and at one time had quite a collection (more than I could handle).  I am now back down to less than 20 specimens and am quite happy were I'm at in this hobby.  I mostly keep arboreal species now (my first couple were all burrowers, and I still have only seen them a handful of times in 4 years).  I also keep up freshwater aquariums, terrariums, reptiles, amphibians, and even have tried my hand at a few wild cats.  Well, I hope to learn some good info on this board.  Thanks.


----------



## SpiritCrusher

*Another newbie*

Hi, while looking for information about my Emperor I found this great site its awesome, I just got my scorp a week ago and I'm finnishing the enclosure I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Drakonae

*New Here....*

Hello everyone,

I just joined this forum today. I thought it would be a good idea to be a part of a community where there was a lot of knowledge and experience when it comes to the big T's.

I just purchased an avi. avi. and I would say it's still a spiderling, perhaps juvenile is the correct terminology, maybe 2" with the legs. It has a ferocious appetite, a cricket per day thus far. Perhaps this normal though, I'm a novice. 

I love the little pink feet. I've had it a week and am not sure if I have a male or female (the pet shop didn't know of course). I hope it's a female.

Right now, I have it in a kritter keeper with a live plant to add some humidity and a small cap of water. I usually keep about 2-3 live crickets in it's cage at a time.

I'm attaching a pic to this post.

I am a second time tarantula owner. I used to own a Brazilian whiteknee years ago and found him fascinating. It should be an interesting change owning an aboreal this time.

The funny thing is, I am extremely arachnaphobic (to the point of passing out) and my mother bought me the whiteknee when I was younger in order to face my fear. I just wasn't ready at that time and was too afraid to sleep in my room, which was where we kept Junior. Now, years later, I have gone down a long road to healing and am ready to take the next step, hence, the avi avi, whom I have named Shelob. Gotta love Tolkien.

I look forward to meeting you all and your beautiful 8 legged companions.

~Sabrina


----------



## LadyBlacksword

*stands up and looks nervously about*

Um, hi. My name's Murri (at least online), and I think I might be addicted to millipedes.....

Sreiously, this topic is like AA for the invert challenged. 

I'm 20, female, engaged, and live in Mooresville, North Carolina, USA. 
I keep obcene numbers of pet house mice (Mus musculus)(I breed for colors, coat texture and such), 
Several Egyptian Spiny Mice (Acomys cahirinus) (aka "the coolest mice on the planet") 
4 cornsnakes (Elaphe guttata) , 
1 Trinket Ratsnake (Elaphe helena)
1 black ratsnake (Elaphe obsoleta), 
2 California Kinsnakes (Lampropeltis getula californiae), 
1 Firebelly Toad (Bombina orientalis), 
1 Grey Tree Frog (Hyla versacolor), 
1 Black Moor goldfish (named "Stupid", only goldfish I've seen that you have to wake up before feeding......), 
and a growing hoard of millipedes, which is both my latest interest (aside from trying to breed superworms for my spiny mice) and the reason I'm on this board. 
Unlike most of you, I don't keep tarantulas, spiders, scorpions or centipedes. I don't keep anything that can do anything other than draw blood if it bites me. 
Strange, huh? 
Oh well, you'll just have to live with it.
PM me if you have milli's for sale and are in the US. Oh, except the normal form of Narceus americanus or AGB's. Those I have as many of as I want.
If you want pet mice and are headed to North Carolina, I'm willing to sell or trade for my extra's. PM me for pics of my incredible range of colors & coat textures.
See ya'll around,
Murri


----------



## rag

hi, call me Rag.

when growing up my favorite thing do to is turn the discovery channel on and watch anything that had to do with animals, especially inverts. since then i have been hooked on them. recently i was given an unknown T, even though she is the most violent one i have seen (when compared to ones ive seen in petstores) i already love her to bits.

Im 17, getting ready to go to community college to start my core course and wait till i turn 18 so i can go to train as an automotive technician. i have an interest in crime, medicine, animals and car. i love to play industrial metal guitar and industrial synth when i have the time.

hopefully i will grow attached to my new found hobby because honestly i have nothing better to do with my life.


----------



## scooter1685

*Introduction...=/*

Hey! I'm new to this forum and to keeping spiders. I love snakes and have had those as pets for most of my life, but I was never into spiders much (my mother is the biggest arachnophobe I've ever met) until recently. I stumbled on botarby8's website completely by accident and was instantly hooked by his beautiful specimens. I'm in the process of trying to acquire a few for my own private collection of pets. My wife loves my pets just as much as I do...:liar: . Anyway, I'll post some pics once I get a spider or two.


----------



## fortysixandtwo

*Howdy*

Hello everyone. My name is Nick. I am from the beautiful state of California and have been an avid invertibrate enthusiast since I was a young child. Throughout my life I have raised many different types of creatures. But insects and their kin always seem to intrigue me the most. I graduated from high school in 2004 and I have been working on my general ed requirments at my local community college for the last two years. I really do have a knack for this avenue of science, and thus I believe I will most likely end up majoring in entomology. I would really like to go to UC Davis and study in their program. I am glad I discovered this site because I am the only person I know in person that actualy cares about what they might be stepping on... 

Anyhow, I am almost 21 years old, and some of my hobbies other than playing with bugs are 4 wheeling, reading and listening to badass tunes. My only invertibrate pet at the moment is my 2 year old black widow spider, Paz. So uh...yeah.


----------



## Calliope

Hello, I am new to this site. I purchased a Aphonopelma seemani three weeks ago.  She is my first tarantula so I am still learning about her care.  So far, she seems to have settled in nicely.


----------



## spydernewbie

Hi. Newbie here.  

This forum seemed cool and I have plenty of quesitons to hopefully have answered in time.


----------



## nick1218

Hi everyone! My name is Nick, and I am from southern Illinois. I'm very new to the hobby (I'm starting to think of it as more of an addiction), and look forward to learning all I can. I just wanted to say "hey" before I jumped right in. I'm looking forward to learning from all of you,
-Nick


----------



## dymndgyrl

Hello,
I've been lurking on this forum for quite awhile, it's a marvelous fount of information. I haven't had to need to ask any questions, because all the answers are there already, using the search function.

 But a message keeps popping up on the top of the page, yelling at me to post, so here I am (good thing it didn't say to jump off a bridge).

Back in the dawn of the internet, before forums were invented, I kept a few tarantulas but they all died  for one reason or another. Now that I can read millions of peoples opinions about things, I can see why, and have, hopefully, corrected my errors in husbandry, and have started anew.

I may even come up with a question or two that hasn't been addressed yet . . .


----------



## BasementJungle

*New Member Intro*

Im Andrew, 21.  I'm a lifelong herp keeper but never done more than a catch and release with insects other than a queenless ant colony and a few random entertaining carnivores.  Ive been reading around and it seems like this is the #1 forum for my kind of intrests.  I have a few questions about my own inverts, diving beetle, spiders, and I think it would be cool to get something a little more challenging (something really big)


----------



## kiko

Hi! im randy 24 from the Philippines,i have a male emperor scorpion. I named him kiko. Im new to the hobby,and is very eager to know more.. Thanks..


----------



## spyderella

*Shalom all-
I am new to the boards, but "old" to tarantulas. I currently have 613 tarantulas to date and plan to continue to collect. I am an Entomologist and love it. I am able to travel the world so I do quit a bit of field work and have been for about 6 yrs now. Will check back in soon!
Spyderella  ;P *


----------



## Dentech

*Greetings from South Africa*

Hi, my name is Ludwig, I'm a lecturer in Dental Technology. I've been keeping scorpions on and off since 1990, never seriously though, but over the last year I expanded the collection and are spending a lot more time on it. As you can see this is my first post, I'm new to arachno-forums, but are actively involved in snakes and other reptiles.

This looks like a high-class forum and I look forward to participate.


----------



## littlecats

hi~ you can call me ray.;P 
 i m from Hong Kong.
when i try to search some information about Ts then i found that forum.
very great forum many info provided.
i m keeping 2 Ts: CHROMATOPELMA Cyanopubescens and P. Regalis and a Horn Frog..:} 

ps. my poorly english:worship:


----------



## gojo83

Hi all I just thought I would say hi and say that I have a mature rose hair and I am looking at a tiger rump and I will have it next paycheck lol


----------



## pickaxepete

*Hi all*

Its my first time and im still working it out.


----------



## QZ Sioux

*Howdy All*

Well, let me see.... Uhm, I'm a 40ish (look 20 hehe) mom.  I'm located in Texas, and my 14 yr old son brought home a large spider  !  I'm here looking for information.  My first instinct was to squash it, but I didn't want to get that close.  Then, I was instructed by said son, NOT   to hurt his spider, and find a way to keep it happy for him.  If it hasn't been understood yet, I'm desprately scared :8o  of spiders!  However, I do love my son.  So, now you kinda know who I am, and now I suppose I will start asking questions about this bug in the appropriate sections of this forum.

QZ


----------



## silverpenny

*About Me*

Hi, all.  This is Paul.  New to the board and new to Ts.  I am a high school technology teacher, living in Northern Colorado.  I am looking to get a T to put into the classroom next year, to go along with my two snakes and 7 fish.  I find that having animals, particularly scary animals, in the classroom is a good way to help connect with some of the kids that otherwise wouldn't be interested in you or your classes.

I am currently researching and trying to find the exact right T for me.  I am looking for an arboreal T that will be sort of active and won't try to venomize me everytime I look at it.  I don't really plan on holding it.  I am leaning towards a _A. versicolor_ or other _Avic._ (depending upon availability).  

Thanks for having me!


----------



## swade655

Hey just wanted to say hello...   I have kept T's for a long time but it never occured to me to look up any forums...  just kinda happened on the site when i went looking for pictures of t's to add to my x-mas list......   My real name is Sam, married 3 kiddos(all girls)......  i am a tattoo artist near st louis.  dont know what else to say....  anyhow here I am so get used to it........


----------



## crispybun

Hello i'm Sam (girl Sam) i'm 19 and from Hull in the UK!

I have just got my very first T, a G.Rosea!

i suppose thats all i can say really!
helloooo everyone!

Sam xxxx


----------



## Roy Griffith

*Hello to all out there*

My name is Roy Griffith Ive Ts keeping Ts for one year Iam 32 years old This is the best hobby Ive been into I have 26 Ts in my collection My pride andjoy is my Pamphobeteus SP San Domingo which molted 6-1-06 Thanks RG


----------



## Roy Griffith

Good luck on your first T if need any help or advice please let me know Roy Griffith


----------



## Tee2

HI there Im new in this hobby and just have a few T's on my list
B. Smithi
B. Albopilosum
A. Seemani
B. Emilia
H. Minax
C. Huahini
A. Avicularia
C. Cyanopubescens
Philipinensis Sp.
N. Chromatus. 

Coming soon on order list:\
A. Purpurea
A. Versicolor
G. Rosea
C. Geniculata  and More to come this is really addicting and exiting for me This Are fantastic animals and not so difficult to  care for although somewhat expensive.


----------



## puncturedpierce

*HELP:any info would be appreciated.*

hi all ,
     my name is chet,im new to this board,
some one i know aws going to let this tatantula go free 
so i rescued her i dont know what type she is or what her right habitat is 
if anyone can HELP me any info would be appreciated:THANX 
 there's a photo of marygold.....                                                 CHet:wall:


----------



## hyena65

*Animal lover, but new to the bugs.*

Hi, I am from the Show-Me-State, and I just went to a exotic show and met Botar, I bought a Antilies Versicolor.  He is so cool, I had no idea they could be so interesting.  I am now in the process of looking for a brazilian black.  Looking for any advice to keep them healthy.:?


----------



## puncturedpierce

i wish i could help you i think im the one that needs help only just got mine myself.....


----------



## woodson

Hi All,
    I am from Shanghai China, I love scorpions very much. Hope can make friends here...

Woodson


----------



## Thiscordia

Hi guys i want to congratulate all the staff cus this is a eally cool site. My name is Raul and I've had scorpions for a few months 8 or 9 I have 3 Emps 2 Males Attila & Alexander and 1 Female Isis. I have read a few books about scorpions the latest on is Scorpions by Manny Rubio I'm trying to learn as much as I can. So if I can help anyone with the little I know i will be more thank happy to do it.


----------



## falsefoxglove

*Hello.*

Please allow me to introduce myself.

I'm a woman of meagre wealth and quite questionable taste. Actually, my name is Elspet Lawley. Among other things, I'm a 'Stones fan and horrible at introductions like this. Sorry. I'm a student of vertebrate palaeontology, living and waitressing my way through school in northern Alberta, which makes my presence on an invertebrate message board a little funny, yeah?

I've only recently purchased my first arachnid, a pretty G. rosea. While at the pet store buying bloodworms for my axolotl, I saw her in crawling the hands of one of the store's employees and buying her seemed like a good idea at the time. I'd wanted one as a child. Now that I have a tarantula, I'm interested in learning more and, after I get accustomed to my newest pet, buying more.

Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Leonard

*Leonard from Las Vegas*

Hi all.
I'm a retired mailman living the golden life - it's great!  Got to retire early and really enjoy it.  My hobbies are woodworking and computers, just lately trying to learn Photoshop, it's great.  I mostly make wood puzzle animals, used to sell them at craft shows but now it's just the internet.  I sell a bunch of them at Las Vegas Puzzles and the plans to other woodworkers at Las Vegas Plans.  I sent my last scorpions and spiders to Spain and Florida, a college prof uses them to teach engineering students how to think outside the box!  Great bragging rights, huh?  I have a few more made and am working on 2 scorpions now, take a look at http://members.cox.net/lvpuzzle or http://members.cox.net/lvplans.  Remember though, I drew these up from pictures and used a bit of "artistic license" to make them work.  I never knew there were so many people interested in spiders and tarantulas!  The only ones I've seen are the dessert scorpions and tarantulas in this area (Las Vegas, NV)  Great site here, huh?


----------



## Damian

Hi.

My name ist Damian and I'm from Germany (so don't except perfect english from me  ). I'm 21 years old and I work as a trainee at the local savings bank. I'm very interested in asian and a little bit in african tarantulas.
In my freetime I play very unsuccessful football, go swimming or make other activities.

Greetings, Damian


----------



## jkurve

*Hey everybody...*

I'm from Orange, TX, (about an hour and a half east of Houston, on the LA border), and write electronic music pretty much full time.  As a child I always loved animals and had many different pets.  In the process of growing up, though, I didn't really lose my appetite for animals but rather found that I didn't want to devote the time to them.  About two months ago or so my girlfriend bought me an emperor scorpion, and I am more than pleased.  Now I want more...


----------



## buthus

Hi all!  Cool board ...so glad I ran into it.  
From Los Angeles and originally Minnesota.
Been into keeping arachnids a few times in my life and am hoping to get back into it.  Most interested in true spiders.  Found this board while searching for possible sources for widows.  Landed on the big sticky widow thread which got my juices flowing.


----------



## Gutts

*a little frenchy*

Hi everybody  

My name is Franck, i'm 22 years old, i'm french and i haven't a very good english 

 I'm impassioned of Tarantulas (Poecilotheria, Psalmopoeus...), reptils and arthropods since my 14 years old.

 I'm also impassioned by Sport (it's all my life  ) , Body building, freefight, running, DH MTB, and Bowhunting.

I hope find here all that i can't find in France, because near English and German breeders, we are a little bit noobies 

I wish to everybody a good breeding  

As soon


----------



## ink_scorpion

*Hi All!*

It's me, A.K.A. Scorps_n_Ts. 

Scorpion sp. I keep: A. bicolor, C. gracilis, H. paucidens, H. trilineatus, P. cavimanus, P. imperator, O. asper.

Tarantula sp. I keep: A. avic, A. seemanni, G. aureostriata, G. pulchra, H. maculata, P. regalis, P. rufliata, P. cambridgei, P. irminia.

In transit: C. arctimanus, C. limbatus, O. dentatus

This site continues to be a great source of information to all here and actively participating, as well as those that just happen upon it. Thanks Staff for all you provide to everyone interested in the hobby!!!:worship:


----------



## LoganVivisected

*Introduction*

Well Ive been surfing this site for quite a while now, so I decided to register. Its been really useful to me. I have just gotten into the hobby of collecting scorpions, usually im spending my time at punk and oi shows or just hanging out with my crew at the beach or in town. I bought two Emperor scorpions about 4 months ago, one male (about 4.7 inches), one female (about 5.5 inches). The female I am pretty sure is pregnant, because ever since I bought her she has been growing in girth, even when I try fasting her, and they both recieve the same amount of food, which is either 2 crikets or mealworms every 3 days each, or a lizard each for the week. So I am rather hopefull of getting little babies sometime later on. The female is the lazy one of the two, just wonders around at night hunting and spends the rest of her time hiding under her rock cave in a pit she dug, where as lately the male has been busy making tunnels all around the tank. I will post some pictures of them and their tank, (they live together), later on in the scorpion section. Anyways here I am at a Business show with my girl, who loaths my scorps, which is too bad, we're a package so she has to deal  .


----------



## Spike14

Hello!
Im Spike14, i am new to arachnids and insects but not new to reptiles. 2 weeks ago i got my first spiders and scorps, now i just got another scorp the other day a Urodacus Yashenkoi, My other 5 are liocheles sp , and my spiders are Selenotypus glenelva, and im hoping to get more sp of scorps and T's soon.

Just thought i would say hi!

Cheers, Spike14


----------



## lychas

oh god, not spike, u gotta watch out for this kid, nah hes kool, welcome spike


----------



## Spike14

speak of the devil, its the guy i got my liocheles sp and Selenotypus glenelva from;P


----------



## SoupyC

Hi all! I am 'new to the hobby' (in quotes cuz I don't have a T yet) and a recovering arachnophobe...a good buddy of mine (Juraki, here) got some T's and they fascinated me, and I realized what a silly fear I had. Now I'm getting ready to get my first T, a G. Rosea from the local DeathCo. But the guy that helped me was a keeper and the enclosures looked to be in good shape and the T's were happy, it seemed. 

In any case, happy to be here!


----------



## mandarb

Well well well, not new at all to the hobby just to this site. Seems like a nice big happy community. Already have nearly 550 Ts/slings now and the list keeps growing. I am working with a species of Tapinauchenius sp, probably plumipes, from Trinidad and hope to have eggs soon. Thats all thats interesting about me I suppose lol!


----------



## countryboy123

*It's all about me...*

Howdy Hoeee!!!

I love scorps... oh did i say i love scorps...

YEAHHH!!!


----------



## bindiboi

*Hello all*

Hello everyone! I am new to the boards. but have been a kind of fly on the wall taking in a lot of info on T's for quite a while now. This place is the single best place on the net for info.

I have 5 T's now

Lilly - Curly Hair
Luna - Mexican Red-Rump
Dee Dee & Keoki - Pink Toes
And finally our little mystery T that is yet to be named

That brings me to my question. I know how frustrating it can be for someone to post something in the wrong thread. I would like to see if anyone can help me identify our mystery T but am unsure where to post. 

Should it go under Tarantula questions or under Pictures as I will have accompany the question.
I apologize if this is a dumb question, but I am actually fairly new to posting on ANY internet forums, so I am a little green when it comes to this. 

Thanx in advance!
Bill aka Bindiboi


----------



## BigToach

*First Post*

Hello, I was into the wole reptile scene since i was a kid and over the past few years i have become completely and only involved with inverts. I have mainly focused on tarantulas but i have a couple phasmids and centipedes as well. I will be looking to acquire many more phasmids and centipedes in the near future. 
    there are so many users on this fourm, I wish i found this place years ago.
thanks Travis


----------



## Arietans

Hi all. My name is Martin, and I am from sunny South Africa. Keeping inverts is fairly new to me, but so far, very addictive.


----------



## CockroachYet

*Hello All, I´m new here !*

-Hello all, I´m new here ! I´m Roberto from central mexico. My favourites for terrarium are: mantids, phasmids, kathydids, crab-spiders, roaches, beatles, bugs, etc. Best regards !


----------



## pickaxepete

*Shows in Michigan ?*

Im new here and was looking for information on shows in Michigan.
     Ihave 3 tarantulas looking to get more.I have a golden knee,striped knee,horned baboon.              
                            thanks 

                ps we also have 2 dogs,8 cats,2 rats,birds and other critters.


----------



## Kevin_Davies

Hi

Im new here, Im Kevin, 21, from S.Wales, United Kingdom, I keep a lot of different inverts, and many other animals, at the moment I have 3 tarantula's (Chile rose, mexican red knee and salmon pink) 4 scorpions (2 emperor scorpions and 2 Italian Euscorpious sp) many species of snails, cockroaches, millipedes, some centipedes, with some more arriving next week, hopefully, (Scolopendra sp "Vanuatu" and a Chinese tiger leg sp, as well as a pair of Scolopendra mutilans, which should be arriving at the end of the week hopefully) I also keep a Vinegaroon (M. giganteus) some phasmid species and some other inverts (including NZ Peripatus, assassin bugs etc) I also keep several snakes, lizards, and small mammals, I am always interested in more inverts, and am currently searching for a Scolopendra gigantea (within Europe) as well as other centipede species, snails slugs, cockroaches, large phasmids, orange-spotted assasin bugs and many other inverts.  This looks a very good forum, and I look foward to posting here


----------



## PaganZombie 13

Hi my name is Thomas and  I am 17. I own a male emperor scorpion then I bought a female just last night, and I thought they would be fine together because i have a 36 by 18 inch tank. But the female scorpion pimped smacked the <poop> out of my male so I had to seperate them it was really sad.


----------



## bubbablack

*hey ya'll*

hey guys, im new to the board, and some what of a novice when it comes to tarantulas. im eager to learn as much as i can, and also any advice will be greatly appriciated.
last week i went out and bought a new T from a local pet store, and come to find out its a H. Minax... (or so i think)
i wasnt sure exactly what i was getting myself into, and hadnt researched the species before the purchase.
i figured that if its sold by a pet store in the local mall, then it shouldnt be tooooo dangerous.
apparently i was mistaken.
i dont have any pics yet, but she has the same markings, and nature that ive read in many other locations, and she is very fast, very assertive, and very hungry....
5 crickets in 12 hrs.... is that normal?
:worship:


----------



## Bill

*Introducing Myself*

Hi, My name is Bill D.  I live in Rochester, NY.  I am working on A. versicolor, B. albopilosum, G. aureostriata  and A. moderatum.  I'm married with 4 kids and I'm a Biblical Creationist.  I put on "Creeping Things" Animal Shows with reptiles, amphibians, and various invertebrates for kids and adults.  My email is creepingthings@rochester.rr.com


----------



## Fenixflamz

*this is me*

I am from Maine, so I have to travel to NH for my hobby. Started out on P. Imperator, then went on to get 11 T's and 2 more Imperators.


----------



## Danni-Hansen

Hallo.

My Name is Danni Hansen.
I live in Denmark (If anyone should have any doubt, it's in Europa, not the city in Australia )
I was born in 1985, and i realy realy, love invertebrats 

Well, if anyone should have a qustion for me, then PM me.

Regards:
Danni Hansen - Denmark.


----------



## TpyKv

*Hey*

I'm Kevin, 22 from the UK. I'm here because my little monster is in need of some TLC, and I need advice!
In the weekdays - I work in training & consultancy, help geeks to become bigger and better geeks, but I enjoy it so its all good. On weeknights, I take my little bro out on motocross bikes, do as many extreme sports as I can manage (currently into mountain boarding) and when the weather's pants, I chill with mates and at the moment am geeking most wanted - 360. 
On the weekends, I co-own a soundsystem, so do private parties for the Tapey boys and girls. Gets me into as much trouble as it gets me out of so I guess there's a balance in there somewhere. I'll get a pic up soon and hope to be speaking with some like-minded, knowledgable people soon


----------



## Rat

*Hi There*

My name is Rat and I'm from Sunny South Africa – Johannesburg, Gauteng Province.... known as the place of gold....
I'm a moderator on our "snakes.co.za" website which, as it says, is a snake site – the biggest in our lovely country. I've kept snakes from a young age and specialise basically in corns (American corns). They are absolutely exquisite! Recently the laws on spiders has been relaxed here and we are now able to have tarantulas, so..... I ended up with a cobalt blue (which bit me three weeks later....) (my pure ignorance – since I knew nothing about them...) and I also have a chilean rose with a lovely placid nature. I must say though, I am STILL somewhat weary of them and have to think twice or even thrise before I can muster up enough guts to pick it up! I haven't forgotten the bite from my cobalt blue and I don't trust these critters completely because of that!
But enough said. Thought I'd just introduce myself.


----------



## Stylopidae

I am Evil Cheshire, AKA Joe.

I am 19 years old and like long walks on the beach and pissing everyone off with odd news posts.

I am going through a long, bitter custody battle.

And I'm posting here on a post count that nears 700.


----------



## Ewok

Hi i'm Nathan I'm 25 and and own 17 time consuming tarantulas, 7 scorpions and a handfull of nasty smelling crickets and I drive a 12 year old car 

I am an art major and have not finished my degree yet 

	
	
		
		
	


	




thats about it:wall: 
thanks for your time 

have a nice day


----------



## Pandinus_swede

*Hello everyone!*

Hi everybody you got your self a swed on this site!:clap: 
my name is Dan and i come from south sweden and right now i have one Pogona vitticeps and one Pandinus Imperator (with kids).
any questions dont be afraid to ask!

Ps. my english might be bad sometimes  Ds.

Regards Dan


----------



## Devon

*New to Arachnoboards*

Hello,
I'm new to this forum but have enjoyed what I've seen.  I am interested in fishing and wolf spiders and just returned from a trip collecting.  I hope to share some pics and such in the future.  

Devon


----------



## caseygabriel

Hello.  My name is Casey Gabriel, I am vector control coordinator working for the Army Corp of Engineers in Baghdad, Iraq.

I own a pest control company in the USA, gabrielspest.com, and I just this morning I captured a androctonus crassicauda but for some reason I cannot upload an image to this site.  I will as soon as the site allows it.

Great site, glad I stumbled upon it.


----------



## MyHeadUpHigh

I'm Keith, and I'm obviously new here. 

I used to keep T's all the time(my last one passed on after 9 years...), but now I'm branching off and getting a scorpion to keep (probably an emp, like everyone else ). Even though Desert Hairy scorpions are adorable! Oh, I'm just 16, too. So I've been keeping exotic animals since I was a little thing. It runs in the family, I guess.


----------



## cmplX

Hi I'm Michael and 19 y.o. I'm from Belgium and addicted to falconry and T's.
It's my dream to get a huge collection like nobody has  . This year I'd like to breed Selenocosmia peerboomi, G. rosea "concepcion" and B. smithi. 

Best regards  
cmplX


----------



## Diza

*Hi all*

Hi everyone
Im Disa and Im from Iceland.
Got some T's so I think I fit here and share a same interest in one way or maybee more,,, hope to get to know ya all,


----------



## Diza

*Hi all im new*

Hi
Im Diza, Im from Iceland and I share this interest with ya all...
so Im happy to meet ya all...
I thought I introduced myself earlier but the text says I havent yet, so I'll do it again..... HI:?


----------



## pickaxepete

*tarantulas*

Hi all im new to this. Want to just say hi. Oh i also have 3 tarantulas ( golden knee, striped knee, horned baboon )  looking to get l. parahybana, theraphosa apophysis, l. klugi  i think thats good for now dont you .
                               THANKS ALL


----------



## dGr8-1

Hello Arachno-addicts! 

Newbie here. I have 2 Tarantulas. (B.Smithi and H.Lividum) and pretty much loaded with tons and tons of questions for ya'll. So, i'm looking forward to getting to know you all more. 

Oh! About myself? I'[m from the Philippines. I'm an entrepreneur for IT products like IBM, HP, Dell, Sun Microsystems, and so much more. I recently picked up this new hobby petting T's as it was mentioned to me at a party. 
Anyway, I don't wanna bore everyone here so i guess that's that. 

Catch ya'll in the threads.


----------



## gagamboy

*...*

1 month ago i acquired my very first spider... 
i bought it for approximately 5x its actual local value...
i was duped by the dealer who happends to be my friend (well, former friend)...

but i have no regrets, nor do i hold any grudges to the dealer despite being the ultimate <edit> that he is (may he burn in hell for his sins)...
after all, it was him who introduced me to this wonderful hobby...

nor do i hate my little pet which may seem 'cheap' in value...
in fact, i am very fond of it...
i stare at its hole all day hoping to get a glimpse of its fragile legs as it sits outside its entrance patiently waiting for prey...

your spiders may be worth thousands, but none of them will compare to my 'cheap' little pet who in my heart is worth more than any spider in the world...

what is essential is invisible to the eye...


----------



## mikeythefireman

Hi, my name is Michael and I like spiders.  

I'm from Washington State.  I've loved spiders since I was a wee lad, but I've never kept any, 'cause I'm a crappy pet care giver.  I've gotten better since my daughter was born, I hardly ever forget to feed her or clean her.   I decided that I would finally get me a T or five.  I jumped in with both feet and got 5 L. parahybana slings to raise.


----------



## ????josh????

*New Member*

I became a member here because I wanted to learn more about scorpions, and possibly find some new one to add to my (small) collection.  I got my first scorp about three years ago. 

Thats pretty much it for now,
  Josh


----------



## konrad16660

*new*

hi i just got into scorpions and whatnot.  i have always liked herps, but my friend peter got me into scorpions and i bought an israeli gold tail and my friend gave me an arizona bark scorpion.  i have some herps as well and frog and a cat, but there is somthing about scorpions that i really like.


----------



## Woof

*Hello*

Before I post my first questions I thought I'd drop by and introduce myself.
My name is Marie and I bought my first T., a G. Rosea, on Friday. I don't know why it's taken me so long to get around to inverts but this is my first. I've been lurking and learning a lot. 
I live in San Diego, CA. and look forward to hopefully attending the Pomona IRBA Reptile Expo in a couple of weeks to see more T's live.
Thanks for all the great info!
Marie


----------



## sarah1031

Hi, Im sarah... and I love snails... Of course I live in the US so its really hard to get any type of snails........ so come to me first if you hear anything!  
I'm also looking for some pancake slugs. 
(yea... I know giant african land snails are illegal)

I had an female huntsman spider (wild caught) but she stoped eating so I let her go. I found her in the middle of the sidewalk in the city.... it was weird, Good thing she was big; I wouldn't have seen her. 
I have a crab right now too....


----------



## Gilbz

I'm Gilbz from England, during the day I work for the Queen but by night I like to relax, well that was until yesterday where I became a proud owner of some scorplings! 
Now I'm not entirely sure what species the mother is as when I bought her I was told she was an Emporer.
I bought her with 2 others at a show near London. I knew I had 2 females and a male, all of which were pretty good sizes.
Within 24 hours of setting up the gear and introducing them to thier new home one of the females ate the male 
As a newbie to scorpions I spoke to a guy in a reptile shop (where we bought Sammy the corn snake!) and he said we may have a different species and it may not be an Emporer 

So we separted the 2 females into different cages and all has been fine for 8 months.
About 4 weeks ago we returned from holiday to find 'Fatty' had a baby in her claws!
But 5 days later for some unknown reason she died and so did baby.

Yesterday I got home and found our remaining Scorp (the one that ate the male) had her back full of babies!!

Dillema today I found a cricket in amongst the babies which we thought it got eaten before she had them. Anyway I've managed to hoist it out hoping no to traumatise Dora!
Well thats me, I'll post some pics when she comes out from under her log!


----------



## CURARE

*Hello*

Hi , 
i am a 25 year old insect freak from germany  , 
please don´t punish me for my bad english  , 
i breed several kinds of inverts . 
Phasmids (mainly Phylliums species and Heteropteryginae) , beetles (especially Cetoniidae) , grasshoppers ( Aularches , Proscopia , Stilpnochloria ... ) and mantids ( Phyllocrania , Hymenopus , Euchomenella .. ) .
i am very glad to find this worldwide forum and hope to get some new friends , who are interested in exchange of experience and inverts ( for my little private Zoo )  . 
if somebody needs some infos or help , please Pm me . 
ups i´ve forgotten , i work as gardner and i have also other hobbies : plants (especially orchids and palms) , history ( i know it seems boring , but it makes tolerant and shows that we are all equal ) , Soccer , Karate and a lot more is interesting me .  
thanks and best regards 
Stefan


----------



## Michiel

*Hi all*

Hi all,


I am new to this forum, so I shall tell a little about myself. I'm from Holland and have been keeping tarantulas and scorpions for about 13 years now. I started with a Grammostola rosea and a bit later I got a couple of Pandinus Imperator. Now I have a total of five tarantulas and twelve scorpions of different species. I put the emphasis on scorpions these days and I'm especially interested in the species of the genus Babycurus and "the scorpionspecies of Surinam". C U on the board somewhere!
Take care,
Michiel


----------



## JuliaC

Hello, We are new to a pet like this.  We have a rosehair named Rosie.  We received her on halloween '05.  She is my daughters spider primarily.  We live in Carlsbad, CA, USA


----------



## Shrike

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site, but nonetheless I'm excited to learn a thing or two.  I just graduated from Indiana University with a masters in environmental science and policy.  Although most of my experience as a hobbyist/student has focused on reptiles and amphibians, I am the caretaker of a fiesty Chilean rose haired tarantula.  I've had my eye on several other species for quite some time so I'm sure there will be more to come.

--Matt


----------



## 4amandajo4

*how goes it?*

i don't think i'm doing this right


----------



## Fingolfin

Hello, I just saw this site and had to join. I currently own a really nice Chilean Rose, its my second. Very excited to have stumbled upon this site and will be posting lots! Cheers!


----------



## richard_v

*meeeeeee*

hey guys hope all is well.so were to start my names rich and ive just decided to purchase a chilean rose tarantula.iv got a small glass hide for it with sum ov that dirt stuff that u get and  a small piece ov bark in ther is ther nefink else i shud take into consideration.the lady hu i got it from sed i shud spary one half ov the aquirium swith water so that it has a choice.i only got it today and it duz not seem to b doing much just acting like a rock.is ther ne tips u lot cud give me,id apreciate it thnx bunch!!!rich


----------



## Dean

Hey guys. My name is Charles and I'm out of Houston, TX. I just got me a pair of striped bark scorpions. I really never had an interest in getting scorpions, and I went on a camping trip to San Antonio a few weeks back and saw some. I fell in love with them instantly, and took 2 home. 

So far I've learned a lot about scorpions from the 'net about how to care for them, etc...plus I have a friend that works for a huge pet distributor and has connections with all aspects of animal life and caring for them.

I'm planning on enlarging my collection, and I've seen several interesting species on here in the pics thread so far. 

If you have any suggestions on caring for, housing, etc...I'm new to this and needing to learn some tricks of the trade for caring for my new budds.

THANKS!


----------



## Grim91Z

18/Male/Torrance, CA

Chilean rose T.


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein

*My Invertebrates*

Dear Arachnoboard Reader:
 I raise more feederbugs than my tarantulas eat.
If YOUR tarantulas are hungrier than MY tarantulas today they might like to eat my "extras" if they are not too unwilling to sacrifice clean tarantula silk...the woolly tarantulas that survive the "permissive" thermostat in the house here only produced enough silk for me to craft ONE beautiful thread.

If your tarantulas are more productive,I would like to trade green banana
bugs for your dryland tarantulas' delectation,sow bugs for wetland sps (who are far more likely to eat sowbugs than desert tarantulas are),native moth flies and/or woodland fruit flies for their babies,and native springtails for VERY
tiny babies...unready for even "regular" fruit flies;which are only about half the size of either their woodland relatives here or of my native moth flies.

If anyone decides to recycle some silk I may be contacted at:
crystalfan2912@yahoo.com
My username is Louise E. Rothstein,
and I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## AmericanFighter

*Dang this thing is pretty cool*

Hi, um well i dont know what to say, i was bored and decided to look up how much turtles where at elliots and found this, so i was checking up into it and i think i found my friend Katy so i figured i'd register, My name is Eli and im' 18, and i'm gonna get another turtle really soon here, and uh, i think thats pretty much about it.


----------



## Nilsson

*Hi im not good at this but i will give it a try, here is some about me :} 

Name : Björn Nilsson 
Age : 18 years young
Lives : Molnlycke/gothenburg in Sweden
Homepage : www.nilssonstarantula.swedish.nu
MSN : dinfars@hotmail.com

I have been into this hobbie for alitlebit more than 1 year, although i have had spiders since 8 years back . Right now i have 19 spiders but it will be more.

take care!*


----------



## chad

*Hello!*

hello
My name is Chad (that explains my username) i really like arachnids. exept one thing my perents hate them. but i also enjoy reptiles mostly lizards tho. and as well as alot of other animals. im from Penticton B.C. canada.. curently for Pets i have 2 hedgehogs 1 albino hedgehog = 3 hedgehogs. 1 dog, 1 kitty. 2 bearded dragons. and a perana (sorry about the spelling) but hes about 5 inches maybe larger. and the beardies are about 12 inches the hegehoggs are full grown.. soon to have babies in my spare till i like to bike and read about reptiles... but thats only when im not working i work on a beach. 
thank you for reading this...


----------



## trantula

*hey*



			
				bubbablack said:
			
		

> hey guys, im new to the board, and some what of a novice when it comes to tarantulas. im eager to learn as much as i can, and also any advice will be greatly appriciated.
> last week i went out and bought a new T from a local pet store, and come to find out its a H. Minax... (or so i think)
> i wasnt sure exactly what i was getting myself into, and hadnt researched the species before the purchase.
> i figured that if its sold by a pet store in the local mall, then it shouldnt be tooooo dangerous.
> apparently i was mistaken.
> i dont have any pics yet, but she has the same markings, and nature that ive read in many other locations, and she is very fast, very assertive, and very hungry....
> 5 crickets in 12 hrs.... is that normal?
> :worship:


   listen the pet stores dont always feed them the right amount of food i mean when i first got my trantula after a week i gave her 4 crickets before i went to school iam 11 and i came back she was hunting the last one so ya its normal but keep it in check k


----------



## trantula

trantula said:
			
		

> listen the pet stores dont always feed them the right amount of food i mean when i first got my trantula after a week i gave her 4 crickets before i went to school iam 11 and i came back she was hunting the last one so ya its normal but keep it in check k i think it might just be hungry but maby get back to me on it k


----------



## trantula

*neat*



			
				AmericanFighter said:
			
		

> Hi, um well i dont know what to say, i was bored and decided to look up how much turtles where at elliots and found this, so i was checking up into it and i think i found my friend Katy so i figured i'd register, My name is Eli and im' 18, and i'm gonna get another turtle really soon here, and uh, i think thats pretty much about it.


hi iam anthony iam eleven i said some thing because we used to have big turtle the size of dinner plates


----------



## trantula

*neat*

my thing now even since i was younger was to have a trantula now iam running to years and i have my rose hair for 2 years now!


----------



## trantula

*cool*



			
				Grim91Z said:
			
		

> 18/Male/Torrance, CA
> 
> Chilean rose T.


i have a rose hair to!!! is year male or female'? mine a female i had her 2 year and i been handling her for 3 days now i love it when no intrudes in my room


----------



## trantula

*i help you*



			
				Genevieve said:
			
		

> I'm new, as of about 5 seconds ago.    I have one Rose haired tarantula named Chela that I've had for about a 1 1/2 yrs.   She just shed so shes all shiny and pretty again.     I really love spiders and I would love to get a Goliath Bird eater.
> So any and all information regarding these giangantic and amazing arachnids would be wonderful.     I am also a member of Redtailboa.net and I currently own
> RTB. 1.1.0
> Cornsnake 0.0.1
> Pueblan milk snake. 1.0.0
> Royal(ball) pythons. 0.0.2
> Brown basilisk. 0.0.1
> Whites tree frog.


hi i have a female rose hair to but only for 2 years now i hold mine do you hold years? o and i am not hitting on you  iam only a elven year old boy. ok the thing with goliaths is that they a very trouble some and  exspensvive and are old world so they have a attidtude


----------



## kiko

*introducing!*

hi! my name is randy! i have 2 emperor. 1 adult male named Kiko,1 sub adult dont know the gender but named her Gina,1 female asian black named pia with her 8 slings,and 1 chilean copper T'named scruffiey... been addicted to the hobby ever since!! nice to meet you all! GOOD DAY TO YOU!


----------



## littleworkinman

*Guy from LA.*

Hello friends Im Kyle!
Im 37 yrs old.
Im from Louisiana and have been a keeper of spiders practically all of my life.

Right now Im down to only one Tarantula, a Costa Rican Zebra, My Thai Tiger croaked (he was a male and didnt live very long,"snif")

One amphib, a firebelly toad

I have also owned a Mexican redleg,
 and a rose Tarantula=(boring)

I have raised Black widows from time to time and am very interested in Venomous Spiders from all over the world.

Right now Im REALLY wanting a Brazilian Wandering Spider :evil: 
Can anyone help?

Anywho its great to be here and Im ever so happy we all have this awesome forum


----------



## Deucemann

*Kinda of a newbie*

Hello to everyone my name is Bryan I live in ohio. I've had several T's in the past and was down to just my B. Smithi but I got a new C. crawshayi over the weekend. so the addiction is back........


----------



## Arachnopiliac

*Greetings*

Good evening!

My name is Jeanine and I'm here in the SE (Atlanta).  We have other lovely pets, but as far as spiders go, we (I) have a "Rosie" that was recently purchased.  I had a previous one, but gave it away to a good home due to our move.

I am envious of others who have multiple spiders.  I hope to have more than one as well.  

My dream spider is a black widow, but I am NOWHERE near the expertise level of owning the more "higher-risk" spiders.  Still, I can't help but marvel over their beauty and "style".

Cheers:clap:


----------



## Bruce Lee

Hello folks, my name is Bruce Lee..........really. I'm new to this hobby. over the past couple of months I've aquired a B. smithi, a B.boehmi, a G. rosea and one N.coloratovillosus, all sub adults. I'm finding these little guy's are like guitars, you can't have just one. they're a pleasure to watch and all seem to have their own personal little quirks.  I found this site one evening while I was surfing and plan on visiting a lot. a newbie sucks up all of this good information like a sponge. I live in N.W. Louisiana, anybody else out there a local? thanks.


----------



## Mr_Baker4420

i'm from southwest louisiana


----------



## Jerad

Yo, from Canada here and I currently own 4 T's and I'm gunna get more when my slings grow a lil'


----------



## ixus

Hello! My name is Felix Jonsson and I'm from Stockholm, Sweden. I was born in October, 1990. I have been keeping tarantulas for about a year and a half. I listen to Rock n' Roll, favourites are Motörhead but I listen to a lot of other stuff to! 

I've been reading on the board for about as long as i've kept T's...


That's me! I'm already familiar to a lot of you...
Oh, I also call myself "chiligr" on other T-boards!


Ha det bra!


----------



## KenjieGrey

Hi to you all,

I am new at this hobby and I have with me the folowing:

1 pc Chilobrachys Huahini
1 pc. Philippine Tarantula (don't know what specie)
numerous Liocheles Australasiae
5 pcs. Isometrus Maculatus scorpling
5 pcs. Mesobuthus Marthensi scorpling
5 pcs. Centruroides Hentzi scorpling
6 pcs. adult Heterometrus Spinifer
numerous Heterometrus Spinifer scorpling

My dream pet is the Emperor Scorpion... I couldn't get even just one of these because the unreasonable prices here.

Hope someboby reads this and maybe help me in getting my dream pet. Thanks.


----------



## spiderX

hey all 


i am new here also, hey dgr8 bet you see a lot or peerbomi's where your from, hi my name is joseph or spiderx i live in california, currently have 10 tarantulas in my collection right now


----------



## r_lux1

*proud new owner*

I just recently got started on my love for tarantulas. I always thought they were beautiful but lacked any knowledge about them. After moving from one coast back home to MI I found that in my absence my best friend had aquired a rather large collection which triggered something in me, and I now am a proud owner of a Grammastola Aureostriata. I am still a new owner  but Rico Suave has been very patient with me. I definately feel lucky to have him and I am already researching the next additions.


----------



## Beth Irving

*hi new here*

Just started with my first t 4 weeks ago a beautiful chilli rose female called jules and am now hooked.


----------



## Aunt Ant

*Hey hey*

My name's Astra (really!) I've actually been lurking around the boards since March (yeah I know, I should've just joined back then) Anyway, I was interested in T's and scorpions, and have learned a TON from reading all the discussions. What a resource!
On July 18th, I made the leap and brought home a G.aureostriata s'ling. I'm really looking forward to seeing it grow up, however slow it is. I've got time. Advice and tips are welcome, feel free to send any my way. Thanks!
Well, I'll continue to hang around, and I'll post when I have something worth posting.
Shout out to all the NYers!


----------



## Alien_Regalis

Hi guys Im Jeff.  Im from Washington state.  I have been a member here for a long time just never took the time to post.  I keep a number of tarantulas and other inverts.


----------



## JennS

Hi all,

I've kept tarantulas for more than a decade, but hadn't been interested in joining until I attended Arachnocon last weekend.  I haven't counted my arthropod pets lately so I'm not sure how many I have.   I think it's around 60?  Problem is I work in the industry, and can buy at wholesale, so I tend to collect new and interesting critters at a rate that alarms my husband!  It's going to be fun to talk to other enthusiasts here.  I'm pretty sure I recognize someone who I knew on a newsgroup already!

Jennifer


----------



## verry_sweet

*Hello from South Jersey*

Hello my name is Steph. I am new to T keeping. I have 1 G. rosea named JellyBelly and 9 other species I’m planning on purchasing at the Pennsy shows coming up . Ummm that’s bout it I’m boring haha. Any others from Burlington County, South Jersey area? Talk to you all later. Steph


----------



## spiderman999

*Hi there !!!*

Hi !!! My name's Phuoc , i'm 15 , i live in Vietnam !!! Maybe i'm the first Vietnamese in this forum !!!  !!! I love the Tarantulas since i was 11 years old but i don't have any !!! I am looking for the Mexican Red-knee Tarantla but in my country this pets is not selling for sure !!! If anyone know how to buy it from the other coutries please tell me more and give me the information !!! Thank you so much !!!


----------



## unseenghost

hey all new to the site wanting to start gettings some t's as a pet had one as a kid loved it,so im here to learn from everyone before i get one


----------



## billyb

Hey Everybody!! I'm new (duh, otherwise why would i post here?:? ) umm, if any of you know MizM, thats my mother...  I'm starting to collect scorpions, which is why i'm here. Well i guess i'll see all of you on the boards!


----------



## Gemeines

*Greetz!*

Hello! I am Jerro. age 26. in my years I keep mostly rare oddball tropical fish but

I joined here because  like most of you, I also love all things arthro and I just want to learn more from of you- and hopefully help others along the way.

Became fascinated with this genre as a child when I caught my first pet ever- A stag beetle.

( jars of fireflies don't count right? lol)  


Waterbugs, toad bugs, and Assassins are my favs. Just discovering the joy of Pedes


This is a  wonderful forum full of great minds, cant wait to read more!


----------



## Rennab

Hi everyone! I'm Rennab and I'm 13. I've never had a Tarantula before but I've been researching them for awhile and have always wanted one and plan to get one soon -- probably a Mexican Redknee Tarantula.
I've mostley had freshwater Fish for years and Rats and Crabs a couple years ago. This looks like a cool forum so far! I hope to learn more from you guys!


----------



## Evol

Hi my Name is Travis I just recently got my first invertebrates. I had a chinese praying mantis (Tenodera aridifolia sinensis) recently but he died due to a poor molt    Now I went and picked up a Flat rock scorpion (Hadogenes troglodytes). I found the information on this board very useful and im happy to be a memeber now


----------



## Deolok

Hi my name is Nick, I have had my scorpions for around 2 months now. I own 2 Emperors and one Red Claw Emperor, along with hundreds of crickets! 

About me-
I play football, wrestle, powerlift, play RPG's such as DnD and Wastelands, I am very into anime, drawing, and I also play in a metal band. I am 17 years old and live in the northern illinois area of the United States. I am very eager and dedicated to my scorpions as they do sometimes recieve more attention then my girlfriend  .... I am getting very into the trade of exotic inverts and cant way to expand my collection. (And of course...Make a little cash on the side selling some of them.)


----------



## Barbedwirecat

*Hi there*

Hey,
  My name is Lauren and while I'm not to new to creepy crawlies, I'm new here so I figured I'd say hi. I own quite a few spiders one scorpion, and a alot of frogs and lizards, not to mention other weird stuff. I'm the kinda girl your mom told you to stay away from. ;P


----------



## Project X

Hey everyone, I've been looking around here for a little bit now, but haven't posted. 

Anyways, my names Alex, I live near Sacramento, California.  I don't have any spiders/scorps, and I probably won't anytime soon, but they interest me so much and I love reading about them.  The only pets I have now are a dog and an African Dwarf frog, a bearded dragon, and possibly some red eyed tree frogs in a bit as well.

Anyways, thats all you need to know about me, thanks to everyone for supplying so much information, I really love to come here and just read up on everything I can.


----------



## Freak Show

Hey everybody, 

Recently became owner of a captured tarantula and found this site while looking for info. I'm an active duty US Army Soldier currently stationed in Texas, but moving to Washington state in January.


----------



## spidermamma

*New Here*

Hi everyone!  My name is Christy and I am a newbie, both here on the board, and to the keeping of tarantulas! I have a 4.5 year old boy who is completely and totally fascinated with spiders and decided he wanted one, so, being the good mommy that I am, I got online and started doing some research.  We've since purchased a sweet little g. rosea, which we've named "Chili".  We've had her for about 2 weeks now, and I think I'm more fascinated than my son is now!!  I'm very eager to learn all about these little creatures.  Oh, and my husband has handled her 4 times now, and she's shown no signs of aggitation whatsoever, and the first time he held her was on the day we got her!  I think she's gonna be a real sweetie.


----------



## Spiderfan

*Hi here from South Africa*

Hi all

My name is Jaco and I'm all the way on the other side of the world in South Africa. I have recently purchased 2 tarantulas on impulse and have since been reading up on anything and everything that I can get my hands on as what they told me at the pet store was not worth much.

The T's I bought was a Giant White Leg (A. geniculata) and a Haitian Brown(P. cancerides) both not really for the beginner, but I don't intend to play with them but rather display them. O and their names are Bob and Smokey respectively.

Thanks for all the info so far as I have learned much over the past week.

See you around...


----------



## kwesty75

*Hey everyone*

I have been a member for a while, but have not posted yet. I joined when I became the proud owner of a G. rosea and wanted to know as much as I could. This is by far the most informative site on the net reference inverts. I am 27 and currently own one rose hair turantula, one emperor scorpion, and one savannah monitor. I look forward to enjoying this site and my exotics for many years to come. Thank you.


----------



## marcelo_987

i have had my arachnoboard membership for awhile but i rarely come on, very rarely come on. i do participate in the venomlist quite a bit. i dont know, i just like the vl better. i guess i got used to it


----------



## Subterfuge

Been raising spiders for a few years. I'm only 15, so not that long. 
I've been studying tarantulas since I was 12 and when I thought I 'knew my stuff' I started keeping them, which was last year.  I now have 14 T's. But have had others that I've sold, to make room for new ones, (although I have some I'll never sell). 
I also raise true spiders, I usually look around for the more uncommon species. I have some P. imperator's, and plan on getting some Scolopendra's soon.


----------



## aerospacegod

*Introduction*

Hi

My name is Chris. I have been taking care of Pirahnas for about 3 years and I've had my T for about a year. I find my T more fascinating than any other pet. I'm looking forward to buying more. I like Graff, Music, and Women  

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Mandi_

Hi ya all. I'm a 15 year old girl (going to high school this fall) from a little country called Finland.
I currently own three tarantulas; A. geniculata, L. parahybana and C. cyaneopubescens, so I'm still a newbie to this hobby (did I write it correctly? sry, my english sucks!). But there's lots of different species coming, that's for sure!


----------



## blackcadillac70

*hello there*

my name is chris,i live in al.thought i would try the board out.very intresting.i live alone,i do have pets snakes ,dogs and p.regalis,t.blondi,should be receiving p ornata from botar nice guy.


----------



## neptunes

*Hello*

Hi
my name is Ed..
Happy to be a part of an elite group!!!


----------



## LordMael

*hi*

hi 'n stuff ... ;P


----------



## AneesasMuse

Hi Everyone! 
I just sat here and typed out a nice introduction about me and my creatures great and small...
...and one of the great and small ones decided to 'delete' it all for me by racing across the keyboard. That would be Poodah, the rattie boy I rescued not too long ago  

I don't have any spiders yet... emphasis on YET!! I saw an A. avicularia the other day, so now I am intrigued and doing my research before I look into breeders and stuff. 

Currently, I have fish (I breed Bettas, Hillstreams, etc.), frogs, geckos, snake, "rat", mouse, cat and apple snails. I am an artist, student, wife, mother, critter servant, etc. and my name is Aminah. 

...now, I better go before 'speedy' comes back through and erases this one


----------



## kingstubb

*newbie*

hey everyone I'm new to the group my name is john and I love invertabrates , I'm 18 years old, I live in pennsilvania and I've been colecting exotic animals for years now. I have a tarantula just a chilean common, grammostola rosea I had her for about 2 years at least and I just got 2 emperor scorpions, pandinuus imperator. a amle and a female, which I love, I also have turtles and toads and have dabbled in snakes. I always love meeting new people. these r my screen names, for yahoo, stubbmasterflexss
thxs cya


----------



## tjosh

Hi my names josh  and iv been into aracnids for about 8 years i had a chile rose spiderling and iv still got her now plus a few others which i bought as adults. iv join this site as i use it to seek information and to meet people who has the same interests as me and to find online breeders on websites that i can buy aracnids off if anyone nows of any i would be very grateful if you could let me now. thanks


----------



## eight leg goth

*hi*

well ive read a few posts and i felt i should join. i'm 15 and live uin england and i am yet to buy a t but am getting a brazilian black. im going to get it from a pet shop coz im forbidden to get them any other way. was wonderin if anyone new of a good place to get one.

_darkness shall consume our souls and feed off our happiness till there is none_:evil:


----------



## seanrc

trantula said:
			
		

> i have a rose hair to!!! is year male or female'? mine a female i had her 2 year and i been handling her for 3 days now i love it when no intrudes in my room


well it looks like by how fat the body is and how short and stubby the legs are that it a "SHE" usally with almost all species the males have tiny bodys with longs legs .. and vice versa for the females.. good looking spider.. shes looks just like my Rosie .. but not as lazzy..lol


----------



## Loaf

Hello
I just recently started getting into tarantulas. I think they are so facinating to watch. I have had two Chillean Rose hair's for about a year and a half, and recently got a orange baboon and a cobalt blue. Excuse me for not knowing thier scientific names.  I started out with reptiles,  several speceis of chameleons, bearded dragons, frilled dragon. I was given a free tarantula one day and now i just cant get enough of them.
I really want a pink toe, and a mexican redknee.  I only have 4 but my collection will soon be HUGE!
LOAF
;P


----------



## arachnidgirl

*Hi there, I'm new*

I my name ia Krystal and I live in Canada.  I am engaged to be Married in 2007.  I just purchased my very first Tarantula .  It was sold to me as a Rosy Tarantula, but I think it is a chilian rose hair.  I could be wrong:8o .  I will post a pic as soon as I can get the pictures to the com.


----------



## Tropical T's

*Aussie T keeper*

Hi all
I have been keeping T's for around 3 and a half years and have around 200 in my collection. I am a licenced harvester and always searching for new species to breed. I am studying to be a Vet and hope to one day specialise in exotics like reptiles and arachnids. Always jealous of what the rest of the world has in the way of T's but I suppose ours are unique as well.
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## San Miguel

Hi, I'm Miguel and I just acquired my first Ts: a minax and a smithi. They're both 1 cm and I can't wait for them to grow!


----------



## kahoy

welcum to the boards...

+1 Filipino!!!


----------



## S3V3R

Hey
     Lookin forward to learning a lot from you guys.


----------



## KRC

*Hi all!*

I'm kyle, im 16 and live in Colorado. I really want to be an etomologist and as of right now im looking at a collage in Arizona to specalize in arachnids since their the first things that got me into bugs (i was born in Arizona and luved the scorpions that would roam around my house). I have my first terantula, a chilean rose hair with a very brightly colored thorax i call rosean. I look forward to meeting new people and learning more about some of the coolest animals on Earth!


----------



## Amanda

Wow... what college is that?

Welcome to the funhouse, btw.  ;P


----------



## maxinout13

hello i found this forum through a search, i own and run a fish business selling south american fish i import myself, i recently bought a lot of scorpions and now would be interested in buying lots of tarantulas! you guys that handle these are my idol...i wont however..very interested in learning more any info a nub should know is muchly appreciated.

nathan


----------



## Lyric

*Hello*

A friend of mine introduced me to this wonderful place. He thought it could do me some good, he was right. I have really enjoyed it so far. I am here to learn and make friends that are worth haveing, which everyone I have met so far seems to be.


----------



## waf

*Let me introduce myself!*

My name is raf and im currently residing at manila,philippines.. the reason why im joining this its because i am now a scorpion addict but take note i am only a beginner thats why i need the help of many experts here..

right now i only have 1 adult female v.spinigerus, 8 scorplings of v.spinigerus, 2 scorplings of chinese armored tail, and 2 h.spinifer...

guys if you want to sell something just PM me...
thanks!


----------



## hoverboy26

*New to the board......*

Hello, my name is RC, and I have been collecting T's here in Phoenix, AZ for about 4 years. I have a good collection, but not too large. I have some H. maculta's, B. Smithi's, A. Seemani's, P. Ornata's, P. Regalis', L. Parahybana's, etc. My 1st was a 1 yr old female A. Seemani, named Charlotte. She was a pet of a elemetary School teacher who bought her to keep her kids entertained. But, as she got bigger, some of the kids were scared, so I bought her with cage and everything for $25! She is about 6" now, and I handle her weekly.   My other favorite is my P. Ornata. I bought her when she was a juvenile from a pet store. The owner swore that it was a male. It turned out to be a female, and she is 2 yrs old now, and 7"! Gorgeous markings, and always entertaining to watch. 
   This forum is great, lots of info and friendly people so far.

   -RC


----------



## Mikey_Deadcat

*Hey*

Hello Droogies My names Mike i just made a profile today. So yeah im on here cause ive always had an interest in tarantulas and other arachnids. I live around Saint Louis and i have a greater horned baboon, Emperor Scorpion, Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater, and a Pink Toe. My biggest interest is probably music though. Well oi oi goodbye


----------



## mistercurls

Well Hey. I can finally post. I singed up two weeks ago and all i could do was search and read, search and read till finally one of the admins manually activated my account. My name is Andre by the way, lots of people call me mister curls cuz of my curly hair. I was big into t's about 2 years ago i had a total of 9 until 6 P. Murinis slings escaped and mom said no more. Now Im on my own and back in action. I have 5 coming tomorrow from swifts and i bought a P. Irminia from a freind bout a week ago.


----------



## Tony92

*Quick Hi to all from Liverpool*

Hi all, names Tony, located in Liverpool UK, been fascinated in Tarantulas & spiders since a kid, so been keeping them off & on since 1978, currently only got a smallish collection of approx 17 T's, getting seriously back into the hobby again now.


----------



## scotrates

*hi all*

hello everyone
new to the forum but been keeping tarantulas for about 8 years now, have a large collection coming together now  
hope to get to know you all in the future

scotty


----------



## Scalded Ape

*Hey everybody*

Scalded Ape here.  I've had tarantulas since high school (4 years now) but stopped posting due to boredom.  I used to be active at Petbugs.com and Tarantulas.com back in '00 but it looks like this is the place to go anymore.

I've had several tarantulas but decided I should keep it at a maximum of 2, because there's just no way I can keep every one I want.  I recently gave away a 3" Chaco Golden Knee and 7" Honduran Curly Hair to RL friends because I didn't have the interest to take proper care of all of them.  Right now I have a 5.5" P. Murinas and 4" B. Smithi.  All of these are/were females as far as I can tell.  Got the Smithi at .5", the P. Murinas at 3", the Chaco at .25", and the Curly Hair at 5" so I know a few things about them. 

I've also had an A. Versicolor and Emporer Scorpion, both deceased.  The Versicolor lived about 3 years and both died of old age (male, CB, got it at .25" and it died after postultimate at around 4", scorpion was WC around 7").    

Anyway I'm here because I want to sell the P. Murinus and get a Brazillian Black and White.  I don't know anybody in RL with enough experience to trust her with and won't even consider pet stores so here I am.

Keep an eye out for me in the buy/sell/trade section.


----------



## Nick G

*Brand New to Forum*

Hi everyone, 

I'm brand new to this site and to this forum.I have always had an avid interest in spiders,scorpions, and some insects.I have always enjoyed observing various species over the years, from cobweb weavers to Cheiracanthium spiders,to Dysdera Crocata, to a number of grass spiders.They are all very fascinating.


----------



## *Rogue*

*Me and my T*

heya i've just signed up hoping you can help me and maybe i can give you guys some answers in reply. lol i'm 18 had to scorp's and one t hope to extend my arthropod group one day.umm live in armidale N.S.W autralia of course i live with my fiance he isn't a big arthropod lover lol.


----------



## Arne

Hello,
i'm Arne, from Zutphen, the Netherlands and I joined this board because I'm very interested in arachnids (especially scorpions) and there's a lot to learn here.


----------



## spiderweb

*Hello and from me!*

Hi all!
I'm very very new to that hobby, and that *amazing* forum!
I'm very happy that i find it, for now i only read, when i think i am ready i can join the topics :}  
Well, let me introduce myself:
My name is Dragomir Markov. I'm from Bulgaria (Sofia) . I have 4 tarantulas, but for now  And the species are: Avicularia Versicolor 0.0.1 , Brachypelma Vagans 0.1.0 , Grammostola Aureostriata 0.0.1 (i think it's a male, but i am not sure yet)
and one Grammostola Rosea (Red Form) 0.1.0 . Hope all tarantulas be females! ;P 
P.S: From now i can say that my english isn't the best. :8o


----------



## Vaul

*Alright Gang*

In the tradition of A/S/L: 20/m/uk-midlands

How do gang, I have had scorpions for a few years (mostly pandinus spp, with the occasional H. arizonis for good measure), and have just ended up with a few tarantulas. Joining in here now after lurking for a while, or maybe I'll just lurk but have an account 


Jon


----------



## GanjaTaz

New Emperor Scorpion owner and member checking in and saying hi to all.

/old enough to know better
/still young enough not to care
/located in a hidden location somewhere in the UK but originally from outer space (probably) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A special hi and thanks to everyone on the scorpion forum for some awesome information and interesting reading for someone new to owning Scorps. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





/goes for a shower to get rid of that "n00b" smell


----------



## Anglo Rat

Hiiii my name is Russ and im a newbie

i only today found this message board, im afaid I probaly need more information than i can give. Good help is hard to come by from your conventunal vets and pet shops.


----------



## Drizzt80

New to Arachnoboards, not new to web forums.  Found this place due to a friend from my regular hangout at cornsnakes.com/forums . . .

I am an 8th grade science teacher, coach, and cornsnake breeder.  Being a 'herper' I've always been intrigued by T's, but am not so humble to admit being a complete wussy about handling them.  Anyway, as of this week I now own 8 and am planning for several others . . . go figure.

D80


----------



## Hells Angel

GanjaTaz said:
			
		

> New Emperor Scorpion owner and member checking in and saying hi to all.
> 
> /old enough to know better
> /still young enough not to care
> /located in a hidden location somewhere in the UK but originally from outer space (probably)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special hi and thanks to everyone on the scorpion forum for some awesome information and interesting reading for someone new to owning Scorps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /goes for a shower to get rid of that "n00b" smell


Hey there, what caught my attention is your location!!! i live pretty close, mines right at hell!! haha so how old are u? tel me bout urself?

WB 

Hells Angel


----------



## resisted

Hi.  I'm Anessa.  I have two kids.  They have scales.  I'm sixteen and live in Ohio.  I used to have a bunch of various tarantulas, but the cat found their shelf.  It was a sad day.  

I'm a n00b.  Be nice.


----------



## randallpink

*g'day eh!*

howdy im randy from kamloops bc canada just joined your cozy lil group.
Im a guy who is overcoming his fear of spiders and starting to really appreaciate the lil fellas a bit more.I participated with my brother rob (you know him as meatbeef) at the 3rd anual arachnoparty in westbank bc yeasterday and i quite enjoyed all the different creatures of bug and human kind ;-) so nice to meet you all and ill be rubbing elbows with a few quite soon i bet.:clap:


----------



## st1ng3r

Hi, im Marc from Manila PH. Its great to have a site that talks about T's and Scorps.  

I have an H. Spinifer, female, who gave birth about 3 weeks ago. the scorplings are in their 1st instar and are doing quite well. All 23 of them. :}


----------



## Alexandre

*Cosmos metaphysical enviroment: Kem vs MystiDracma*

Hi all brothers and sisters through this holographic sub-atomic dark matter gulash soup once this logic of time and space thus 50 milion of years came to the present moment I'm here with 30 years old since I had ride the vortex spiral betwen a paradoxal world (1976) came in utero (pandora box) or the devil's playground as death is horrible like hell (returning process) so I'm a boy-man who's interested in spiders more precisely mactans or latrodectus mactans female, she's the main reason why I had to join this club.

Stardust cromossome's to everyone 

Regards, Alexandre from nowhere


----------



## rhayes8

*new to this site*

hi eveyone I'm new here and need to ask a seriuos question about my 13 year old tarantula what the book's didnt tell me.


----------



## Smoke

*hello from B.C.*

Hi. I have just acquired my first tarantula. It is a acanthoscurria geniculata spiderling. Great site from what I've seen so far, lots of info for a newb like me. Thanks to Maxident213!!! All hail the new flesh!!!


----------



## FatTim

hey guys, I attended the 2006 arachnoparty in Westbank B.C., i had a great time and was glad to meet more people that are into the hobby. Between me and my roommate we now have 9 tarantulas, and im sure we will gather many more.


----------



## Splintercell

*Greetings from Belgium*

Hello everyone,

My name is Tom. I am 27 years old and live in Belgium.
I collect latrodectus (widow) spiders.
I have Latrodectus Pallidus, L. Hasselti and L. Mactans.
I hope to get (and give) some usefull information about these and other spiders.
I have alreaddy read some interesting things 
on this website and hope to get more of that.
And hey, I also hope to finde some new friends out there of course.

Glad to join the arachnoboards family  ;-)

Kind regards,  Tom.


----------



## dehaani

Hiya folks,

My name is Billy, I'm 28 and I live in central Scotland.

I've kept snakes and scorpions in the (distant) past. I have just bought two Exo Terra vivaria for a centipede and a couple of scorpions; TBA!

Everyone is telling me they're not coming near my house because of my insistance on keeping bugs. I suppose it's going to be really tricky finding a girlfriend now!!

Within the next week or so, I'll have some stuff to talk about. I'll undoubtedly have a lot of questions to ask too!

:}


----------



## Remi

*introduce myself*

Hey i'm chris.
I have two scorpions at the moment.
A fullgrown male emperor. 'special patrol'
and a younger flat rock named 'bacon sandwich' third instar i think


----------



## CaptMonkey

*Intro*

Hey everybody! I'm a new poster but I've been lurking here for a while. I have to say a BIG thanks to everyone here for all of the information. I stumbled across this board a while ago when I was thinking about getting a T and it quickly became my #1 place for tarantula info.

A few weeks ago, I got my first T, an A. seemanni. He (at least I think it's a he, I'll post pictures later so everyone else can verify that for me) was the only non-Chilean Rose that I could find around here. He seems like a pretty good little guy, no problems so far. I've yet to hold him (not sure if I ever will or not), but he's yet to show any signs of aggression towards me, even when I needed to scoot him into a container for a bit while I added more substrate so he could burrow. He did eventually dig a burrow, which he spends some time in but hasn't become a "pet hole" yet.

You guys will probably see me post some stuff around eventually, so catch you all later.


----------



## jimmyx36

Howdy,

I'm James and I have Zero tarantulas. I came across this site while getting info and I honestly can say its the best forum I've seen yet. Very organized, recourseful, and useful.

- James


----------



## VPTGrimm

*I'm new!*

Hi all , my name is Leslie and last sunday I brought home a versicolor pink toe (Grimm) and my brother brought home a giant white knee (Boogado).  Neither one of us have experience with Ts even though I've been doing a lot of research I have many questions. They are both very small.  Grimm is less then two inches.  I've been misting his container and feeding him.  Hes been eating but how will I know if something is wrong?  I can't tell whats going on, hes spending more time on the bottom instead of the top and moving erratically. Hes webbing now at the top. But hes not climbing.  I'd appreciate any advise.   Thanks!


----------



## Chris_Pull

*Hi!*

Hi, I'm Chris Pull. I've come here for advice, (see http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=738270#post738270), as this seems the place in the know!  Hope to speak to you soon!


----------



## dragonvet

*new guy*

new here but not to tarantulas. i currently have.slings..75inch usambra baboon,1''king baboon..75'' b emilie on order,1.75''usambra on order,1.25cobalt orderand and b.vegans on order.i have a 1,75''b.smithi,2xb.bohemi2'',3.25'',b.klaasi2'',b.subulosum2'' seemini4''2xemp scorps and 2 asian forrest scorps. my first tarantula was sold to me as a tx brown i had to give him away,cause i was going to ship out to iraq,instead i got sick and had a heart transplant instead oh well i guess 1 tour in iraq was enough for me. i caint wait for my new t's 2 get in.when i was younger i kept small wolf spiders for a few days and let them  go. ive had reptiles in the past. but i am now strictly tarantulas,scorpion kind guy.ill try posting some pics,laters can not post pic's something about too big?


----------



## dragonvet

*hentzi*

some pics of my a.henzi that i use to have.ill try posting my pics of the ones i have currently later


----------



## CHELICERES

hello has all, I am French and I have mygales since 1 years
 I count on you to guide itself with the mieu with these charming animals
 charmed D being with you, A soon
 excuse my English bus C is a translator who m helps ++


----------



## afterglow

*Quick introduction*

Hello everyone, i'v been lurking for quite some time so I figured i'd say hello, I am Jen, I  have been into inverts for going on 7 years now : )  I look forward to meeting you all and reading some awesome threads.


----------



## Zarathustra

*Howdy, yall.*

Hello,

I was interested only in invertebrates when I was very young, but then diverted my attention to reptiles, mainly snakes, for the last twenty years. I still love my snakes, but I am going to expand my horizons and get into invertebrates once again. This seems like the right place to start. Lots of experienced people here it seems.

Thanks for reading.

Zarathustra


----------



## demode

Howdy, I'm Dennis from Sweden. Been into Arachnids and wildlife since I was a kid. That interest + interest in forumtrolling has inadvert..something :?  brought me here.  :clap:


----------



## KOLEKTOER

Hello everybody! I´m breeder from Czech republic. Most of my collection are spiders from Theraphosidae family.

spiders:
Acanthoscurria juruenicola
Avicularia metallica
Avicularia versicolor
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus
Ceratogyrus sanderi
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyclosternum schmardae
Euathlus vulpinus
Eucratoscelus pachypus
Grammostola actaeon
Grammostola aureostriata
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola rosea
Haplopelma schmidti
Iridopelma hirsutum
Megaphobema robustum
Poecilotheria miranda
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus reduncus
Pterinochilus sp. Usambara

scorpions:
Pandinus imperator
Lychas mucronatus


----------



## grnlfr

*my addiction*

Hey my name is Brett and I'm here looking for new info,pics, and T's for sale.  It all started with a rose hair, I was only gonna have one now I can't stop.  In a matter of 2 months it's turned into the following: pinktoe, zebra, chaco, usumbara, redknee, suntiger, and king baboon.


----------



## RussyB

hi i'm russ, i'm from oxfordshire in the uk, i have a 7 year old female gopher snake and a 3 year old female ball python.


----------



## Radek

Hi, my name's Radek, I'm from Poland - my english isn't wery well, but I thing that we can talk together and we will understand each other


----------



## Spyral

Hello!

I live in Phoenix, Arizona and my boyfriend and I stumbled into the hobby of keeping scorpions because our apartment seems to be a mecca for local bark scorpions (Centruroides exilicauda). Before deciding to start keeping them about 2 weeks ago, we've captured and released about 30 of these little dudes over the last 2 years. 

My boyfriend's been stung once when they were on his pants.  I've managed to avoid that honor by sheer luck and a highly developed neurosis of checking floors, walls, ceilings for these and other critters. We started keeping them when I actually touched one when it came out of a cardboard soap box that had been out on the bathroom counter. I guess I felt a special connection to that one.  

Since then we've been collecting them all and sticking them in a 10 gallon tank; there's about 25 of them in there now, with some others (mostly tiny babies) in tupperware. We also caught a desert hairy (Hadrurus arizonensis) out in the desert near us, and are on the lookout for more. 

I love watching these creatures, and am looking forward to learning more about them and other critters on these boards.


----------



## Kinume

*Hi*

Hi All..

I'm from Vancouver BC and just received my first T today.  My mother dropped it off because she barters stuff and someone just randomly gave it to her.. for free.  She naturally thought I needed it.. 

Of course, whomever had it last has obviously neglected to clean the tank and someone dumped about 5 crickets into the darned thing. 

I frankly don't know what I'm getting into but I WILL pick up stuff tomorrow to clean the darn thing.

I'm thinking to perhaps wait a week to let myself and 'Willamena' become accustomed to each other.  

I think we're both kind of freaked out right now..


----------



## Evangelion

*Greetings from Austria!*

Hey Guys!
I just registered and now i'd like to introduce myself. My name is Thomas and i am from Vienna, Austria. It all started with my chameleon, Chamaeleo calyptratus two jears ago. Now i have two ballpythons, that's just the beginning, great snakes, and 14 Tarantulas. I'm interessted in aboreal species from Asia and South America, mainly Poecilotheria spec. My next projects will be the asian earth tigers like Haplopelma spec. 

I'm looking forward to the conversations in this community and i am sure it'll be fun  .

regards Thomas

PS: I'm going to try my best english, I should be in training 'cause i've got relatives in canada, edmonton. So I hope for the best.


----------



## Kar Red Roses

*Introducing ME! Kar Red Roses, Hello! *

I'm Karen from NJ, nice to meet you all. I love this forum! I wish I'd known about it sooner ^_^ 
I've been lurking on the T. forum since the weekend, when my husband made the startling discovery that our young G. Rosea tarantula had made an eggsac in her burrow. I knew we had a female, but I didn't know that she was gravid when we brought her home in June! 
Miss Spidey is our second T, and our second G. Rosea. Our first tarantula was lost in a fire in 2001 (RIP, Spidey I) Since this eggsac came as a complete surprise and we're both newbs to the breeding thing, I figured it was time to seek information about rearing young spiderlings. We're going to allow mum to take care of it and are preparing a nursery to house all the s-lings when/if they come (right before Halloween! great timing, eh? LOL) 

More about me - I work in NYC, I do flowers! I live with my husband Mikey, and our 17 year old African Grey Parrot, Alberto. I collect comics, monster figures, My Little Ponies, plush parrots, antique postcards, and up until the fire, PEZ. I love to dance, ski and sing and am equally terrible at all three!

Favorite films : Jaws, The Good The Bad and the Ugly, Star Wars, The Princess Bride, Beetlejuice, The Exorcist, Halloween, and Mary Poppins

Music - pretty much everything from the fifties up through the late eighties/ early nineties. 

I make spiders and bugs out of beads! My gallery is here: 
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a22/mscaligula/







I got inspired to create the bead bugs not long after Mikey got Spidey. I became fascinated with the way she moved. I had my overflowing craft box handy, so I decided to try and make a spider armature out of wire, just for kicks. When I finished I showed it to Mikey, and he suggested I try putting beads on it. I did, and that following December I sent a bunch out with the xmas cards, as tree ornaments. 

I also enjoy painting, drawing, sketching, and working with modeling compounds such as Apoxie Sculpt and Sculpy. Not that I really have that much free time! The flower biz keeps me very busy.  

That's my intro - and if you read this far, you get a cookie! 

Kar
----<---<@


----------



## Arietans

I want my cookie


----------



## purpledge69

hello... name is Marc, newbie to the hobby

from the Philippines... just got my first T today, G Rosea, hope to post pics as soon as i have access to a card reader.  

i find the boards very informative and hope to learn more about our 8 legged friends along the way!

see yah around!


----------



## Outlaw_Aculeus

*Please Allow Me to Introduce Myself*

Hello All,

I am new to arachnid husbandry, and recently got my first for my birthday in June; a single Pandinus imperator.  I have, however, been interested in arachnids since I was a young boy, and I first read 'Spiders and their Kin.'  I guess you could say that I have now been bitten by the 'bug' (ha ha) and now I can't wait to get my next... Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus.  If I only had the cash.  If anyone can find it in their heart to donate some cash to fund the new obsession of an amateur arachnologist, please feel free to ask me for my address so that you may send me some money.  Just joking.  But really, send me your money.

I am Canadian, and if anybody can point me in the direction of some domestic breeders/dealers please do so.

Thanks, eh!

Sincerely,


Devon


----------



## Spider-Man v2.0

well i been hear a few weeks or a month or so. 
ill start off by im 19 and autistic, so thats my excuse for spelling and all that
love history, politics, geography, animals ect ect
hears a bad pic of me a few weeks ago, only difrencs is im now growing out a cool persian style beared


----------



## rommel49

*Salutations!*

Hi all

Name's Rommel and I hail from Tampa. I used to keep LOTS of various T's in my classroom when I taught. Had to get rid of them when I retired from teaching... 

Stumbled on this site as I was searching for some T taxonomy info. Looking forward to having fun in this place!!!


----------



## Emos

*Greetings from Turkey*

Hi,
I'm Emre from Turkey.
I collect various tarantula and scorpion species since 4-5 years.
I have a few mild & endemic scorpion species from Turkey and over 10 tarantula species (along with a beetle and carnivorous plant collection).
I'm looking to expand my collection with buthid scorpions and b. widows.
I can buy or trade..If anyone interested, email me....


----------



## NeitherSparky

I got my first T, a Tucson Blond, this past Saturday. I'm still looking for another T for my other terrarium but I'm not sure what species to get, yet.

Here is my Blond girl

I'm 31 (and I'm female, I know the username throws people). Please just call me Sparky, I use "NeitherSparky" everywhere because Sparky is such a common username, and I run a site called The Neitherworld, so I derived "NeitherSparky" from that. But I prefer to just be called Sparky, anyways.


----------



## MILESINC133

hey everyone,
i'm jason i live up here in Maine my friend introduced me to his T ( rose hair ) since then I was hooked on getting one myself so I read up on them finding as much info on them as I could. I've gone to every website I could find finally today I got her shes still a juvi so I'm hoping that she'll be around for a long time i'm already thinking about the next kind i'll get but i'm going to wait till I get more experince with this one
well I will look forward to talking to you all later
jason


----------



## The Dude

Hello, my name is Nick and I'm from Texas.  I am currently a college student studying biochemistry.  I got a rosea about a year ago or so, but haven't had much time to expand (which I am looking to do).  I also usually have mantids as well.


----------



## Arachnophilist

Hi my name is Chris. I live in Vancouver BC I love all the interaction here its GREAT . I was on another site cause i came online while this site was down. and all the posts on that sit were mine cause no one is on there!! so Im very pleased to be here! look forward to talkin to ppl! and if you are a serious collector or breeder in my area pls PM me!! :0)


----------



## sunnyblonde

hello everybody
I am sunny and have three T's. have a mature male that i will be posting to trade soon. looking to get another collection going. yeha i am a newbie on here so bare with me lol. take care all


----------



## TomChris

*Hello everyone!*

We are Tom and Christy the new Tarantula fanatics.  I believe we are in the stage now that we realise we are so addicted to these amazing creatures that there is no turning back.  We just love them! We went from a Grammastola Rosea (which we were really in the store that day buying an iguana but ...) and now have eighteen various tarantulas.  If anyone can help us, we would love to collect the Haplopelma Minax, Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, and the Haplopelma Hainana.  That would be great.  We have been looking everywhere but have received no results thus far. All of our Tarantulas are well cared for and in very natural homes based on their natrual habitats. I look forward to speaking to you!  -T&C


----------



## Metamorphosia

*Hi all!*

It's always so nice to find others who share my passion for tarantulas. I'm so glad to be a member here now, and I look forward to learning more about my pets on the boards here. I've already had the chance to read a few of the topics and they are extremely helpful.


----------



## Becky

*Hey!*

Hi all, my name is Becky. I'm 18 from Bedfordshire in England. 

I've not had T's very long.. about 4 weeks. I currently have: B. smithi, A. versi, B. emilia, G. aureostriata, P. ornata, P. pulcher, B. albopilosum and Yamia sp. "Koh Samui". All are spiderlings, but the G. aureostriata is a juvenile..about 3.5 inches at the moment... I have got a H. lividum saved for me and my boyfriend is sending me some lycosa and a jumping spider.. and also a giant african millipede xD So my collection is growing rapidly!


----------



## Theraphosidae

Howdy! My name's John, I'm 16 and i'm from Birmingham in the UK, I've been in the hobby for 12 years and have a relatively small collection of T's along with a Parrot and a girlfriend whom i love with all of my heart


----------



## Becky

John!! relatively small?! yours is huge compared to mine!!! (collection i mean LMAO!!) lol all my love.. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KUJordan

Hey all, this is Jordan Johnson.  I'm from northeastern KS and I go to KU, obviously.  I am an avid field herper/inverter and I too have a collection of widows, Ts and scorps.  Many of you know me already, but I just thought I'd try my hand at being more active here on AB.  I look forward to getting to know everyone here!


----------



## james41777

Hey, I'm James...?
I've been keeping tarantulas for about 4 years now. I'm 14..kinda young yea.
Currently I have 5 tarantulas..g.rosea,h.maculata,p.rufilata,c.bechuanicus,and a.avicularia..
!!yea


----------



## Poolnymph

*Hello!*

Hi! I'm Poolnymph, I'm from South Africa, and although I've been Herping for awhile, I'm pretty new to Tarantulas - I got my first one this weekend, Eric, my Mexican Flame leg!

Hoping to make a lot of new friends!


----------



## Poolnymph

*Hello Everyone!*

Hi!  I'm new to this forum and I'm new to Tula's - I got my first one this weekend, a young Mexican Flame/Fire Leg (B. boehemi)! 

I'm from South Africa and I'm a mommy to a few reptiles, and a gorgeous baby Girl, who's my pride and joy!

My family thinks I've finally lost the last marble - they never thought they'd see the day I'd ever permit anything into my home with eight legs, let alone actually be a mommy to a Tula (I was an arachnaphobe until 2 years ago).

Well, I look forward to meeting everyone!  Chat Soon!


----------



## Entropy_3

*Hi from Reno*

OK, I've been a member for two years, but in the past have just used this site for info.  I was turned on to T's by my friend Elizabeth (also a member here) about 2.5 years ago.

I posted earlier today because my GBB is in need of a girlfriend, but decided to come here and say hello as well.

At the moment I have only four T's, but have had a few others who are no longer with me for various reasons.  I'd like to try another avic, though which variety, I haven't decided yet.  My avic avic died as a result of injuries sustained when she fell from her web immediately after molting, and my versicolor was murdered my a marauding band of evil ants.  

I also lost two T's (Cyclosternum fasciatum and Acanthoscurria geniculata) when I moved from the coast to the desert because I was too foolish to realize how much of a difference the change in humidity would make to how I maintained their enclosures.  One T died while molting, when it only made it half way out of the molt.  That may have also been related to lack of sufficient humidity, not sure.

Anyway, that's the history of my foibles and follies; hopefully, I've learned enough lessons the hard way that my current T's will live long and happy lives. I hope yours do the same.


----------



## Nick G

*Lactrodectus*

Hi everyone,


I'm a fairly new member here, and am still feeling my way around the site.I recently took 3 pics of a female Lactrodectus with a camera phone at night, so I am going to try and get em' posted soon.Their quality may be not great, since it was at night,unplanned,et al.


----------



## El SD Fan

hello, my name is Raychel and i have been reading this forum for a while now. i have been in the arachnid hobby for a few years now. i also keep snakes and a tortoise and a bird.
here is a list of my collection. 
i look forward to getting to know you folks.

0.0.1 Green Tree Python
1.0 Dumerils Boa
2.1 Boa constrictor
4.8 Corn Snake
1.2.1 Western Hognose
1.0 Striped Cali King
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
0.0.1 Northern Pygmy Toad

0.1 Jenday Conure

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.6 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Avicularia bicegoi
0.0.1 Avicularia geroldi
0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix
1.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.2 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.3 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.2 Grammostola aureostriata
1.0.70 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.1.0 Phormoictopus cancerides
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria pedersoni
0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.4 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi

2.3.0 Centruroides vittatus
0.1.0 Hadogenes paucidens
1.0.0 Hadrurus arizonensis
0.0.1 Heterometrus cyaneus
0.1.12 Heterometrus spp.
1.0.0 Hottentotta trilineatus
0.0.2 Lychas mucronatus
0.0.3 Pandinus imperator
0.0.4 Parabuthus transvaalicus 
0.0.1 Scorpio maurus palmatus


----------



## critter slave

Yup, not much to say about me. Okay, well maybe there is considering I'm up late at night looking at pictures of tarantulas and contemplating getting some. Yeah, I figure what the heck. I have a lizard, two tree frogs, four fish tanks totalling 100 gallons and 25 fish, and a colony of crickets. How much harder could a few bugs be, eh? 

I also have an indoor garden of house plants, and a soon to be set up vivarium for me froggies. I'm also into bonsai, the art of dwarfing trees. Yeah, if the world went to hell, and they built colonies on the moon, I'd be pretty well off with my skills. They'd finely be useful. Until then...

I think maybe some of the millipedes look interesting too. And some giant snail. And hermit crabs. And birds. And pretty much every other timorous beasty of the wood.


----------



## sd63

*Hello....*

Hi, I'm Stuart from the UK. I've just gotten into inverts recently, but have had a variety of exotic pets for some years now. I currently have a Cobalt Blue, a Pokie metallica and five Versi slings. I'll be adding a couple of Regalis and possibly a T Purpureas. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Andy Gigas

*hello everyone*

My name is Andy.  I'm a big fan of all "bugs" but my real interest is the myriapods.  It's great to know that there are many knowledgable people on this board to talk to, I look forward to it.


----------



## Just AL

*Just a qwik Hello*

Hiya peeps AL here from Ontairo  .Just thought I would say hi  and Thanks to Pinklady and Wolfy72 and teh guys from Nextyear for getting me started in this hobby now Im an addict lol.I have 5 T's so far but that number will go up Im am very sure lol.

1- Choco Golden Knee
1-Venezuelan Greenbottle Blue
1-Honduran Curly Hair
1-Mexican Red Rump
1-Usambara Orange Baboon


----------



## Wolfy72

Just AL said:


> Hiya peeps AL here from Ontairo  .Just thought I would say hi  and Thanks to Pinklady and Wolfy72 and teh guys from Nextyear for getting me started in this hobby now Im an addict lol.I have 5 T's so far but that number will go up Im am very sure lol.
> 
> 1- Choco Golden Knee
> 1-Venezuelan Greenbottle Blue
> 1-Honduran Curly Hair
> 1-Mexican Red Rump
> 1-Usambara Orange Baboon


I'd like to say Welcome to everyone here, all the new comers and those just kind browsing and reading tryin to decide if you should join or not...well... YOU SHOULD what have you got to loose ?  Plus look at all you gian...a colony of new friends and hobbyist, plus a wide database of info at your fingertips.....so Welcome once again everyone.

On a personal Note here, i'd like to extend my own personal greeting to Al, it's about time you you "Got Bit' ... Welcome bud to one of the most addicting hobbies in the world.. pull up a seat and enjoy man. you'll love it...

Hope everyone enjoys thier time here as much as I have....


----------



## wac764

El SD Fan said:


> hello, my name is Raychel and i have been reading this forum for a while now. i have been in the arachnid hobby for a few years now. i also keep snakes and a tortoise and a bird.
> here is a list of my collection.
> i look forward to getting to know you folks.
> 
> 0.0.1 Green Tree Python
> 1.0 Dumerils Boa
> 2.1 Boa constrictor
> 4.8 Corn Snake
> 1.2.1 Western Hognose
> 1.0 Striped Cali King
> 0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
> 0.0.1 Northern Pygmy Toad
> 
> 0.1 Jenday Conure
> 
> 0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
> 0.0.6 Aphonopelma seemanni
> 0.0.1 Avicularia bicegoi
> 0.0.1 Avicularia geroldi
> 0.0.1 Avicularia minatrix
> 1.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
> 0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
> 0.0.2 Brachypelma albopilosum
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
> 0.0.3 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
> 0.0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum
> 0.0.2 Grammostola aureostriata
> 1.0.70 Grammostola rosea
> 0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
> 0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
> 0.1.0 Phormoictopus cancerides
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria pedersoni
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
> 0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
> 0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
> 0.0.4 Psalmopoeus irminia
> 0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
> 0.0.1 Theraphosa blondi
> 
> 2.3.0 Centruroides vittatus
> 0.1.0 Hadogenes paucidens
> 1.0.0 Hadrurus arizonensis
> 0.0.1 Heterometrus cyaneus
> 0.1.12 Heterometrus spp.
> 1.0.0 Hottentotta trilineatus
> 0.0.2 Lychas mucronatus
> 0.0.3 Pandinus imperator
> 0.0.4 Parabuthus transvaalicus
> 0.0.1 Scorpio maurus palmatus




   Oh,...my,....GOD!,.... Is this what I have to look forward to??? I'm only into the tarantulas but, oh no, my home will soon be a zoo!!! YEAHHH!! I'm loving that!!


----------



## 8Leggys

*Hi From Texas*

Hello, my name is Susan and I live in San Antonio, TX.  I just recently got into keeping tarantulas about 2 months ago.  

My boyfriend and I purchased a Chilean Rosehair from our local Petco store two months ago and we have been surprised by the spider stork.  Our T's name is Stella Mae and on Sept. 9th Stella laid eggs and holed up in her hidely log with her egg sac.  Talk about surprises.  

Thank God for the Schultz book; a great source of info.  After a brief flurry of freaking out and now that we have settled down, we are looking forward to helping Stella bring her eggs to term and becoming proud parents to zillions of little baby tarantulas. 

Tarantulas are like potatoe chips...you can't own just one, so after Stella Mae we acquired Smokey Joe, a Mexican Fireleg, Harlowe, a Texas Tan, Fuzzywig the Curly Hair T, Tai, a Chaco Golden Knee and Lady Pinklington, Pink Zebra Beauty.  And they all love to burrow; sometimes I think they have a backhoe and shovel hidden in their substrate the way burrows pop up overnight. 

The thread on how to build an incubator has proven to be a life saver so I'm glad to be a part of Arachnoboards. 

Y'all take care,
Susan


----------



## cliff

*Hello to all*

Hello to all, my name is cliff and I live in Winnemucca, Nevada. I have always been interested in spiders and tarantulas but only recently decided to jump in. I am getting my home for my new friend ready. I hope to get either a G. rosea or something similar, have'nt really decided yet. Also very interested in keeping some true spiders. I really enjoy what I have found on this site.

Cliff


----------



## michal1991

HI 
My name is Michael. I'm from Poland. I like spiders and ants. My animals are here: http://terrarium.com.pl/spis/editgat.php?u=12945


----------



## i_love_spiders

Hello eveyone my name is Misty I am excited to meet you all. A little about myself ... hmm well i started collecting a couple of years ago. i grew more and more interested. right now im in the middle of getting my first P.Metallica. sooo exciting . My first was a cobalt blue whom i love very much her name is violet. unfortunatly i do not have any pictres of myself but i do have a couple of my babies pictures. seeing how they are much more important than me. on the my profile is my monstrosity, my first emporor scorpion. in a black light of course.


----------



## pharaoh

Hello my name is tasha, I live in pearisburg va.  I just purchase my very first tarantula, and I'm thinking about purchasing some more later. I'm very happy with my tarantula and its name is "tea". 

I hope many years will come with me and "tea".


----------



## reptscue

Hi my name is Kim and I live in SW Florida. 
I am a recovering arachnaphobe and I believe I'm doing quite well. I currently have 0.0.2 G. rosea, 0.0.1 G. aureostriata, and 0.1 A. hentzi. My want list includes a G. pulchra, B. albopilosum, A. versicolor, E. campestratus, and a C. cyaneopubescens just to name a few. I think my husband may be in trouble. For my other critters I have...

0.0.1 Albino Bull snake
1.0 California King snake
1.0 Sinaloan milk snake

1.0 Burmese Python

0.1 Dumerils boa
2.1 Pastel Colombian red tail boa
1.0 Central American boa
1.2 Colombian red tail boa

2.1 Bearded dragon

0.1 Patternless leopard gecko

0.0.2 Northern Blue tongue skink
0.0.1 Yellow/Silver Tanimbar Blue tongue skink
1.1 Merauke Blue tongue skink
0.0.1 Yellow Indonesian Blue tongue skink
0.0.3 Irian Jaya Blue tongue skink

0.1 Umbrella Cockatoo "Sindel"
0.2 Dogs (Doberman "Chloe", Dobe mix "Sweet P")


----------



## IVAN BIEHN

*Museum Of Natural History*

I am Curator of the Museum of Natural History in Leavenworth, KS, which serves school district USD 453 which comprises of approximatly 2,000 elementary grade students. We are attempting to add an Arachnology Department to the Museum, and therefore are seeking mounted donations to use as teaching aids in a classroom environment. Please, NO LIVE SPECIMENS!
Anyone having a THERAPHOSA BLONDI, mounted, we would like to hear from you. Your assistance in adding to this new addition would be very much appreciated. 
Ivan L Biehn
1320 5th Ave 
Leavenworth, KS - 66048
IBIEHN@KC.RR.COM


----------



## GrofKjans

Respect for everyone on this board...
What to say, IM from Serbia(lots of you dont know where is it on the world map), and I will buy my first T next week... Nhandu Chromatus or Bvagans, I dont know yet... Anyway, Im here to learn about T's, before I even make them a terrarium, and maybe some day to help someone...
That will be enough for now...


----------



## GrofKjans

HI everyone!
Im here to learn as much as posible. In the last few days I learn a lot about tarantulas reading on this board. 
Im from Serbia where arachnology isn't wery popular, so I have troubles collectin informations. My 1st T is on the way, and I want to welcome it with a nice terrarium wich will fullfill its needs... that is why I'm here...

Nice to be a part of somethin new
GREETINGS
(sorry but I am completly illiterate on english)


----------



## dps1

Hello folks,

I am the architect of the Canadian Arachnologist, Nearctic Spider Database, and Nearctic Arachnologists' Forum (all of which are accessible via http://canadianarachnology.webhop.net).

I just fired up the annual photo contest associated with the above (directly accessible via http://canadianarachnology.dyndns.org/calendar/). Twelve lucky winners get their imagas in a 2007 calendar. Details can be read at the above URL.

Happy to be a new member,

Dave


----------



## Alice

hi all,

i'm new around here.

there's not much to tell about myself - i'm from germany (so sorry for my english...) and i've been into tarantulas for 6 years now. i also keep two snakes and look after my boyfriend's cats (thank god there's only two of them). 
i finished university about a year ago and i'm a hardworking, fun-less grown-up now . well, actually i work for an advertising company and it's fun most of the time.  
i keep 9 tarantulas at the moment - not much, I know. but I like to house them generously and I don't have that much room for them right now. 

i hope to learn a lot from you and i'm looking foreward to a lot of interesting discussions.

greetz,
alice


----------



## Chilkootmom

*My Intro*

Hi there!

My name is Linda.  I am 29 (almost 30...eeeek) and I live in Atlantic Canada.  I just recently got into T's and got my first one last week   I would like to get another but am having trouble finding a Canadian dealer that wont cost an arm and a leg to get one here.  I would love to start out with a baby and watch it grow and change colors etc.  I want something that wont just be a rock...I have a Rosie (Charlie) now that just sits there...I love her but she is boring. ;o)

Anyway...I just love reading about them and seeing pics etc...I find them sooooo amazing.

So...that is my story ;o)

Linda


----------



## Ando55

Hello everyone! I'm Andy, current in Clermont FL(just moved 2 months ago from ny to central fl).  Wildlife was always of deep interest in my life as I loved all the sciences and the amazement of animals around us.  Tarantulas were always seen as very interesting creatures in my mind and their persona always had me in a fascinated state of mind when learning more about them.  I've used this forum to help enrich my specific knowledge about T's and to help expand the amount of species and genus I can gain information about.  May that be temperment, identification, special traits, etc. I'm glad to be here to help learn more about Ts.  I want to own one in the next few month or so but I'm having the "household" problem of parents saying no and my lil sis sayin she'll freak out..=/.  This setback however is not stoping me at all to gain more information on these quite interesting creatures.  My goal of owning one is strong and well driven! Once again I would like to thank everyone who posts here for their contributions, pictures, questions, and solutions.  Thanks for sharing your experiences as they are a delight to read and inquire about.

-Andy


----------



## nidhogg

*Newbie from Norway*

Hi all  
I'm a guy from Norway. Got my first scorpions now, bought as P.imperator, but I doubt it now...I think it might be a heterometus sp.
Otherwise I'm mostly into reptiles, allthough they are illegal her in Norway, as one of three countrys...
Listen to (mostly) industriel and black metal...


----------



## Bill S

Well, as a new member of the board, I'll step in and introduce myself.  I live in the desert outside of Tucson, Arizona.  Have found five species of scorpions on the property so far, as well as a couple tarantulas.  But until recently haven't bothered keeping them as "pets".  We've occassionally kept a specimen for a few days in order to get photographs, but a recent situation developed that requires us (my wife and I) to raise some scorpions to adulthood.  That started us on the new approach.  A couple days ago I got my first captive tarantula - a sunburst baboon - and I'm hooked on a new hobby.  I'm especially glad to find a forum like this to put me in touch with other people I can ask question of.


----------



## SmokinAFuente

Thanks for having me on this killer fourm. :worship: 

I turn 38 in December and have my 19th wedding anniversary in November. We have a 11 year old daughter, and a huge 3 year old boy!! I work at Mack Trucks in Hagerstown, MD as a CNC machinist. I make gears and shafts for there transmissions and I'm a member of the UAW local 171. In my free time I; play with the kids, play on the PS2 (until the PS3 comes out), moderate over at reptileadvice.com and hang out at the local smoke shop. When I'm not helping the wife clean or feed something, I can be found outside with a good cigar. Been keeping herps sense about '89. You can check out my profile for a quick overview of our zoo.


----------



## spiderguy25827

*hi*

hello my name is eric amd i have 13 tarantulas 4 rose hairs 2 orange baboons 1 dodman baboon and i have a h minmax also i have a a seminiar and a pink toe 1 red rump ,1 trigerrump 1 stout legged baboon and i love everyone of them they are really healthy and gratly taken care of i have started this hobby a year  ago and love every min of it


----------



## unicron

*go canada*

hello

i am Jason "aka" Unicron. i am a member of venomlist and while trying to find a canadian seller for scorpions i was directed here. the forum looks great. ok about me. I am 26, male from winnipeg canada. i own 3 emps that i house in a 40 gallon tank. hoping to get some more scorps soon and a trap door spider.


----------



## Andy Gigas

*Happy to be here*

Hello, I have been a fan of the site for a long time now, and I guess it was about time to join up, I will most likely be hanging around the myriapod forum, but I do have some other cool inverts as well, I will see you on the boards.


----------



## Katharine

*Hey!*

So, um, hi. I don't have any inverts...well, there is this spider, I think it's a grass spider, living on a windowsill in my livingroom. I feed it houseflies when I can catch one. (She?)'s more of a co-resident of my house than a pet though. 

I've been looking for a forum about spiders for a while, and just found this one today while looking up info on water bugs. Whatever.


----------



## loveisdenial

*and enters me!*

Hi,
  I'm christopher,I'm 19, I live in Lakeland, FL, i'm completely obsessed with spiders. As a child i was constantly being scolded for picking up random spiders in our house and releasing them, not knowing the danger. I never saw it as a danger I have always loved them.


----------



## rockyroad

whats up?  im don,  i live in CO and i hope i learn a lot more about these wonderful creatures,  i'm just gettnig started.

-don


----------



## jimmysp4des

Names Chris, recently fell in love with arachs and I just can't get enough of em.  My yahoo id is up if you have any question or concerns.


----------



## Mercedes

*'Ello!*

I stink at introductions, so I apologize for this shabby first-impression.

First off, you call me Mercedes, Merc, Myrrk, or any variation thereof; I'm not particularly anal about those sorts of things.

I've been an avid spider-lover all my life but still can't own one on account of my mother being arachnophobic...I found this site over the net and hope to enlighten her about spiders and why they're so amazing. ^^ I've been browsing the site for awhile and find it extremely interesting and informative. I hope to see you all on the boards.


----------



## krishaandjosh

*marion reply to my e-mail address*

hey i am a new person here and i know a pretty good amount about tarantulas. the first type of tarantula i would recommend is a chilean rose. they are very docile type tarantulas. also they are very loving.if you wish you may e-mail at krishaandjosh@yahoo.com. look forward to hearing from you.    krisha   aka   monkey


----------



## ullydin

Hi , 
   I'm Jo. I'm 27 and I come from St-jean-sur-Richelieu, Québec,Ca. I'm new to the wonderfull world of spiders. I bought my first T bout 2 weeks ago from Tarcan and The red Queen  (thanks a million guys) and am looking forward to having more. I'm also into fresh water fish. I have a total of 105 gal of water in my third floor appartment.

      See you guys out there


----------



## spiderking

Hello every one, I've been in this site for quite sometime i just forgot to introduce myself. I'm Fin from Manila, Philippines. I've been in the hobby for almost 4 years now. My first t was a pair of A.Avicularia which i successsfully bred and reared its 140 plus spiderlings. I am fascinated with spiders since i was a little kid. Here in our country we have a season where we compete spiders like cockfighting or SABONG in Filipino language. Primarily orb weavers. When i was a kid i used to join them, but when i grew old i stopped it when i realized their contribution in balancing our environment. Right now i have some B. smithi, B. emilia, G. aureostriata, P. irminia, C. huahini, Selenocosmia dichromata, B. boehmi, P. baeri (Philippine dwarf) and some scorps. Thanks to the people who made this site. It's very informative. More power to you all.


----------



## TheImperator

I will not give my name out, but you all can call me Spider-Man....no I'm serious...thats my nickname...lol....well, I guess I'll tell you all about myself. Im just an ordinary guy living in California. That will be all. Thank you.


----------



## Kutoja

Hi, my name's Kutoja, or Amanda if you prefer. I don't have any inverts myself, (I think they're neat to watch, though,) but my kid brother has a rosie. I ran into his board while looking up said critter, so I wouldn't do anything stupid while looking after Paavo the spider. (Don't ask me why the kid named (him?) that; he just said that it's "about the stupidest name for a spider". Personally, I think Paavo was named for Loren's favourite character on a Finnish TV series.) 

Er... I think that's all.


----------



## platycryptus

*Hello from David Hill*

Hello!  I'm new to Arachnoboards.  I have studied jumping spiders (Salticidae) for some time and can help with questions on these animals.  Visit my site at http://dhill.batcave.net for PDF publications on jumping spiders that you can download.


----------



## lostriverdoc

Hi, I'm Brian. Have been living in So. Arizona for 3 1/2 years now. Got fed up with the N.H. winters and packed up the wife and kids and here we are. Have just started keeping and collecting the unusual in this area and so far have only one T. (a Sunburst bought @ a local pet store ) Have seen some very small local male T's,but am only interested in finding females for now. Also have a L. hesperus (Black Widow) which are abundent in this area, and a C. exilicauda which I found by the pool about 6 weeks ago.Hope to get many more of the local arac's. and reptiles from around Az.


----------



## Binky/Carol

Hey , I am Carol, a transplant to WI from CA.
Been here 6 years now... 
I got my first T, a venerable G. Rosea male.. that I didn't know was one.. till about a week before he decided to molt.. he already has his tibial spurs...
he passed on.
Got my hubby a brown phase Rosea for his birthday... (yah right)... he named her Binky.
I got a Honduran Curly hair after my male passed on.. and something happened to her.. after a good week, she died.. we weren't sure when but after 10 days of ICU, checking, asking questions.. posting on the ATS...
I finally buried her next to Rosy my male G. Rosea...
I went out and got a great deal on a Pink Toe..
And had a B. Vagans sent to me cause his person couldn't keep him any more.
He is just a little guy/gal...

SO now I am looking to replace my Curly hair, and want to find other WI, northern ILL.. T keepers...

Carol


----------



## cheetah13mo

Well, I'm really looking forward to learning more and helping others the best way I can. I have 16 T's as most of them are not over 8 months old. I do have about a 6 inch G Rosea who loves to climb up the side of the cage when she hears my voice so I can hold her. That is amazingly cute. OK let's get the ball rolling here. See ya'all inside.:clap:


----------



## corvelx

Hello, I'm Cory, I live in SW Idaho.  I'm a senior working on my BBA in CIS.  Hobbies... well, I have my 4 Ts.  I got my first one, a G. Rosea, in April this year and the other three in the months following.  I study Judo and Jiu Jitsu and play guitar.  I'm really happy I found such a great resource for my pets 

Cheers
Cory


----------



## Becky

Welcome Cory and cheetah13mo  Hope ya have fun here and meet some great people!


----------



## Vanilla

My name is Lisa and I am new here.I am 22 and a vegetarian and have a 2 yr old daughter.I have 21 rats,8 mice,2 leopard geckos,a turtle and some fish.I am hoping to get my first tarantula next week and so I am looking up all the important things I need to know before I get it.I am also hoping to get a scorpion and millipede in the coming months.I am here to learn and meet new people in the process!!

~Lisa~


----------



## sick4x4

Vanilla said:


> My name is Lisa and I am new here.I am 22 and a vegetarian and have a 2 yr old daughter.I have 21 rats,8 mice,2 leopard geckos,a turtle and some fish.I am hoping to get my first tarantula next week and so I am looking up all the important things I need to know before I get it.I am also hoping to get a scorpion and millipede in the coming months.I am here to learn and meet new people in the process!!
> 
> ~Lisa~


well wlecome lisa lol!!! 21 rats?


----------



## scott engel

hi my name is  scott im from st.louis mo im curently a college student studying zoology i have  25 tarantulas but that keeps changing almost everyday it seems. I have a colony of madagascar hissing cockroaches and a colony of discoids and 2 ball pythons and 2 leopard geckos and 2 turtles  and an emperor scorpion and israli gold scorpion  i just enjoy learning more about bugs everyday


----------



## Halgeir

Howdy people!

My name is Morten, I'm 19 years old from Norway - Kristiansand (all the way down south).
I'm currently attending high school. Where I study art, drawing and painting.
On my spare time I got my ass in front of the computer!
I currently got one Pandinus Imperator baby and a female G. Rosea


----------



## DFW Tfan

*Hello All*

My name is Larry and I am fairly new to the wonderful world of Ts. I have a female G. rosea named Libby and we live in Ft. Worth Texas.

I  hope to learn more about these small wonders from y'all, as I want to have happy healthy T (s) for many years to come.


----------



## Raven Shadows

*Hello All*

Hi, my name is Manon and I joined this site for two resons. One was to see if I could find someone who would sell me 2-3 femael Giant Hissing Cockraches. I just want pets but every place I have been to wants to sell them to me by the dozens!:wall:  So, I am hopeing some one here can help me. The secound reson is I adore all types of bugs and love to talk about them. Anyway I would enjoy hearing from anyone intrested in selling cockroaches or just talking.
Manon


----------



## willyomt

*My Turn*

Hi All,
     I've visited this site numerous time before, and even signed up about a year ago, but I've never posted anything.  Time to change that!
     My name is Bill, and I live in Montana.  Tarantula keepers are few and far between here.  Right now I have about 60 tarantulas, but in the past I've been know to keep up to around 1000.  That's of course when I was more into the breeding than I currently am.  I was real heavy into tarantulas in the 80s and 90s, but then had an accident in my bug room and killed off most of my stock, so I decided to throw in the towel.  But, I just can't seem to get these creatures out of my blood, so I'm getting back into it again and I'm starting to stock up on Brachypelmas in an attempt to do some more breeding.  I don't/won't limit myself to that genus though, and intend to breed others too.  
     I just got back from a collecting trip to the southwest, and boy was it great!  I caught all kinds of inverts, and I can't wait to go back.  
     Well, I just thought I'd introduce myself.  I anticipate spending more and more time here, so maybe we can chat some time?


----------



## Vanilla

sick4x4 said:


> well wlecome lisa lol!!! 21 rats?


Yep!  I looove rats!Rats are my passion!


----------



## Desert Drew

Hello from Lake Mead, Nevada in the Mojave desert, scorpion country don't cha know?!!

My name is Drew, my better half is Micki (Mojave Micki).

We both love invertebrates and reptiles and have had many in the 22+ years of our marriage. We love going for hikes through the desert looking for critters and we are looking to expand our current collection of scorpions to include centipedes, millipedes, hissing roaches and of course many more varieties of scorpions. We are advanced keepers having kept Arizona Bark Scorpions, Desert Hairy Scorpions, Sidewinders, Tiger & Mojave Green rattlesnakes, many reptile species, Hissing Roaches, Solifugids, Tarantulas, Widows, Jumping Spiders, Mantids, etc., etc., etc. 
If anybody needs to cut down on their collection or has too many babies we would be happy to help by paying for shipping (hint, hint)!

Anyway, we look forward to learning more about this hobby from all of you and hope that we can contribute something in return. We have lived in the Mojave desert for nearly 10 years and know much about it so don't be afraid to ask us.

Type at cha later,
Desert Drew & Mojave Micki


----------



## Boo

*Hello*

I am Melissa. I have a wonderful husband and three children, only one left at home, two dogs and some T's. I ended up here searching google for a resource and it brought me here to one of the posts. So here I am. :worship:


----------



## Art Klass

My name is Art.  I live in Springfield, MO.  I am married and have three girls.  I am a long time fan of the boa constrictor and feel myself being pulled into the world of tarantulas.  It's going to be a fun ride.


----------



## Junkyard

I guess I should introduce myself also, I am a friend of the herp world and fairly new to Ts.

It is good to see you here Art! Everyone, that is a man who is true to his name!


----------



## Web Weaver

*Newbie Intro*

Hi!  My friend, Trish, introduced this fascinating hobby and now it seems we can't get enough.  I live in Texas, but grew up in New Mexico where Tarantulas were abundant.  Now I'm collecting the very things my mother use to warn me about!  I currently have 4 Aphonopelmas and 7 G. aureostriata slings captive bred and gifted by Trish.  The most recent Aphonopelma was wild caught just this past weekend, a Rio Grande Gold.  I have a list of species that I am hoping to acquire, but am wanting to get slings and raise them up, keeping a female of each desired species.  My 12yo son is my partner in this hobby, but my boyfriend is also very interested.  My 16yo son remains aloof.     I've learned a lot by reading through several threads on the boards and look forward to lots more to come!


----------



## martin98

*Intro*

Hi, my names John and I got in to tarantulas when a friend had to get rid of his, I keep geckos so I have a lot to learn. Temps and humidity should be about the same, but I don't even know what kind of tarantula it is. So I posted a picture in the ID section and hopefully someone can help me, thanks.


----------



## kevinr

*well hello*

hello there 

My name is Kev, I'm 27 and acually more of a fish keeper then anything else. Someone on another board I visit made a post about getting a mantid and that kinda sparked an interest, so here I am waiting for my mantid to arrive and looking to learn as much as possible about them.

I've gone for an african mantid, as I was told that they are a good beginners invert, so who knows where this new hobby could go...anywhoo..looking forward to leeching as much info from you guys, as I can:worship:


----------



## Coralyn

*Hello To One And All!!!!!!!!!*

Hi to all my name is Coralyn, ive kept tarantulas, for 19 years.........and im only 26!!! yep i got my first tarantula when i was 7 years old....ahhhhhh which was a chili rose bless her, ive kept lots of different species over the years, i love spiders...........and scorpions.........my star sign is ...yep you got it scorpio....prehaps thats why i have such a fetish for them!!! lol ;P i have them tattooed on me i keep them .....what more could a girl need??!!

 I have 2 kids who incidently also like my collection, and i live in ESSEX UK
my fella wernt to keen on the spiders at first ....but i told him ....like it or lump it !!! ;P im sure im gonna love exchaning info with you guys and feel free to message me ......im interesting to talk to ya know ........well so ive been told  
hope ta chat soon!
take care love 
coral :}


----------



## DFW Tfan

*Hello All*

I am Larry, AKA DFW Tfan. I am a 30 year paramedic and 23 year RN, teaching Health Science Technology in the Ft. Worth School District.

I am new to the tarantula scene, having acquired Libby, a G. rosea, this past September. I am a member of the DFW Tarantula and Arachnid (TAG) group.

I have noticed that T hobbyists are some of the friendliest and helpful people on the internet. I am glad to be part of this group.


----------



## tattoo_rebel

Hi everyone,

My name is John and I'm from Atlanta, GA. I'm a snake lover but starting to get interested in tarantulas as well. I was refered to this website by one of my best friends krig and what can i say? i really thought the idea of joining an internet forum was kinda lame but decided to try it anyway and i must say i'm impressed this is nothing like i thought, this website is tight:clap:  and so far i'm liking it a lot. A bit about me, my life is ink I own a tattoo parlor in downtown I have a 3 year old daughter named victoria which i adore and i'm into hip hop, industrial and some metal music. I hope to learn a lot from you guys, later ;P


----------



## rice_smuggler

Hi everyone, I think I've lurked long enough so here I am:clap:   My name's Chris and I'm from Toronto.  I own 1 scorp for now, a Hadrurus arizonensis who's got an attitude to boot!  This board has such a wealth of information I'm sure every question I have will be here somewhere or if not can be answered by one of the resident experts.  I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's collection so please share


----------



## FOOTBALL FAN

My names Simon im from the UK I collect Tarantulas but also have a few over pets as well


----------



## the_frog_kid

*hey all*

hey my name is sean and i live in toronto
i keep roaches and phasmids mainly now
i do still have my giant cane toad hahaha
never gettin rid of her (Aphrodite)
i also have some pac man frogs
and a smokey jungle frog
i have 20 species of roaches breeding and im proud of that
i have stick insects and am looking for more if any of you have them i have eggs to trade
i keep pharnacia contori Medauroidea extradentata aretaon assperimus and Sipyloidea sipylus for now
i have a wish list of fairly common species a mile long:razz: 
amyone can ask me for it via email
anyways thats about it for now
i have been reading this forum for a long time and this is my first post





thanx froggy


----------



## starmaiden

Hi I'm Starmaiden and my brother, Skypainter, is going to send me my first tarantula as soon as she molts. She's a Green Bottle Blue and he recommended this site for me to find more info about keeping her healthy and happy! I originally got interested in Ts from watching him work with them. I would like to eventually get an H. lividum (cobalt blue), but from what I've read about the species, I should probably work up to them first!  

I also keep 30 hermit crabs (the correct way) of three different species in a 40B, 30B, and 2 20L tanks as well as two cats and a dog.


----------



## Crested Lady

Hello, 

    My name is Sarah Milroy.  I'm 23 and I live in Colorado with about a zillion geckos and 2 tarantulas.

     Suprisingly enough, I have severe arachnophobia... but tarantulas just don't bother me as much as the other "creepy crawlies".  (They're furry... so they can't be THAT bad.  Lol. :})  I've always been fascinated by tarantulas, and was just recently able to convince the spouse to let me get one.  Once he agreed to one, what was one more?  I currently have one B. albopilosum and one A. versicolor... and plan on picking up a few others as well.  Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## PetteriP

*Intro*

Hello

I'm Petteri from Finland. I have lived in the States in the late eighties early nineties, but now resident in Hämeenlinna in the south of Finland. We have 44 tarantulas and more to come. I also sell approx. 50 T's a year.

Feel free to ask anything....

Greetings from beautiful Finland


----------



## floyddog

*I'm a bit of a fraud really...*

Hi
 My real name is Andrea. The closest i get to owning an invert is living in the bush in New Zealand and regularly ctaching WETAS with my son. There are strict rules in NZ about the types of pets you can have here, so i have stuck to the basic dog, cat, composting worms and 2 pres schoolers.
I have really enjoyed this site so far ( although I am a bit computer thick and so it took me about half an hour just to post this!!!)
I have enjoyed reading the debate on aspivenins ...why because |I have just become the sole importer and distributor in New Zealand...well I wont go on about them as I have placed an ad in the "for sale" forum.
As You can see i don't mind a chat ( especially about myself) so will leave it up to you to post whatever reply you see fit to the fraud with the ulterior moptive!!:?


----------



## floyddog

floyddog said:


> Hi
> My real name is Andrea. The closest i get to owning an invert is living in the bush in New Zealand and regularly ctaching WETAS with my son. There are strict rules in NZ about the types of pets you can have here, so i have stuck to the basic dog, cat, composting worms and 2 pres schoolers.
> I have really enjoyed this site so far ( although I am a bit computer thick and so it took me about half an hour just to post this!!!)
> I have enjoyed reading the debate on aspivenins ...why because |I have just become the sole importer and distributor in New Zealand...well I wont go on about them as I have placed an ad in the "for sale" forum.
> As You can see i don't mind a chat ( especially about myself) so will leave it up to you to post whatever reply you see fit to the fraud with the ulterior motive!!:?[/


----------



## mwsfan

*Hello*

Hello, I am a 30 year old married guy from Tampa.  My wife and I just got a Chilean Rose a couple weeks back.  I came across this board so I thought I would say hi.

Brad


----------



## bramsen

*hey all*

hey my name is Kim i leve in Denmark so HELLO TO YOU ALL


----------



## arachnomad

*Just Hi !*

Hi ! My name is Bill. I just wanted to say "this site is pretty cool". I live in Ohio.I have 4 T's and it is great reading about all of your experiences.I have never gone on a web site for my T's, and now that I have I will probobly never stop.Hope to chatt and learn with you all. Later


----------



## Butterflyhornet

Hi, my name is Butterflyhornet (not really, but that's what you can call me, or Butterfly for short)  I live in Wisconsin, which should give you an idea about what is available and what is not in our area.  I'm a terrible typist and speller.  I type faster than my hands allow, so if I make typos, please be gentle on me.  I try to edit often as I see my mistakes.

I've been crazy about insects since I was a small kid and would try to keep them alive in jars.  My obsession is in insects.  Other obsessions are keeping houseplants, photographgy (with a crappy digital camera), art, and my cat.

I keep insects as a hobby.  Right now as it is nearing winter, I don't have any invertibrates (other than fungus gnats etc flying around my houseplants)

In the summer I try to raise monarch and black swallowtail larvae.

Another hobby I have is keeping ant queens.  I've found carperter ants entertaining.  When they are shocked, they tap their bodies against whatever they stand on to make a knocking sound and they are big enough to watch.

I fail misrabily at keeping them alive over the winter.  I'm hoping on this forum I can gain better knowledge about keeping insects alive and also what pet insects I can have in my area.

I'm looking into praying mantids.  I really want to see one again.  I've only seen one in my life and that was in someone elses container.  A kid had it for like a show and tell thing on the school bus.

My guess is Wisconsin is too far north of their range to find them in the wild.


----------



## tony77tony77

This is Tony from the dirty south holding down Alief style, keeping it real. PEACE


----------



## MelloJC

Hello, 
    My real name is Jewell. Just got a tarantula for my son, because, he was doing so well on taking care of the cat spiders outside. he did want a cat but , talked him into geting a tarantula. I'm not sure on the correct name for it, but i do know it is a red copperbelly. I've been trying to find the correct name so I can get more info on it. We do plan to get more tarantulas. My other boys want tarantulas now that they have seen the differant ones on the internet. Even the old man wants to get one. LOL. I am not found of spiders but, i do have to say I like tarantula and are cat spiders that come around every year. Well, I hope someone can tell me if i got a good tarantula for my boy. Want to say thank you for any advice that is given.
     MelloJC


----------



## anthony k

Hi everyone, I'm Anthony. It's realy great to find such a good site with so many people with a shared interest.

I live in Northants, UK working in a QA lab and had to sell most of my T collection when I went to University a few years ago to do a Biology degree.

I kept a couple of my favourites and am now in a position where I can start getting some newbies. My main interest lies with old world T's but I'm also beginning to develop quite a liking for pede's.

Keep up the good work,

ant  .


----------



## docevazan

*Hi*

I guess after lurking for a year, it might finally be time to say hello.  I'm a 24 year old computer technician living in upstate New York, my hobbies are pretty much keeping T's, amateur mycology and botany.  Not much else to say really!


----------



## raywells

*new guy*

hi all
       my name is ray wells from middle Tenn expecting my frist scorpion (BE) today.just getting my enclosure setup an ready for him.hope not to ask any stupid questions.looking foward to learn more about these neat creatures.in my area we do have a small brown scorpion's


----------



## scorpio scorp

*Hello*

Well i thought i better introduce myself tothe site :worship: imm a 23 yr old female from devon thats on this site as im gaining an interest into the aracnid world of creapy crawles!! im very interested in snakes and slowly getting used to scorpions but unfortsionatly still suffering a major fear of spiders!!:wall:  So any ideas on how i could get over this comments welcome   well thats it for now i wont bore you with anything else cheers for now.
                                                 Scorpio Scorp


----------



## money16

*Meeeee*

'ello world !  I'm Ziggy from NJ, and I've just gotten a Mexican Redknee s'ling, here for info on how to take care of my new li'l one...  Okie I look forward to bothering everyone !!  cyaz


----------



## diadematus

*Usernamechange*

Dear all,

I've switched to a more anonymous username (some people might just not understand this interest) and just wanted to let you know. Previously I was "Kevin P..." and as of today "diadematus". Sounds good, I think.


----------



## novato

Hello! I have never kept tarantulas before but I am very interested. I keep snakes and skinks. I am going to learn from this forum so I can keep my future tarantulas in the best conditions.


----------



## spineless

*Intro*

Hello. My name is Jim and I live just outside of Nashville TN.

I have long been fascinated with the spineless beings of our world. I’ve worked with and bred several types of reptiles over the years but am now directing my focus to Tarantulas and their prey. Even when keeping reptiles I found myself more interested in the insects that I fed them. I bred Zophobas morio (superworms) for many years and had a couple of colonies of hissing cockroaches. Camel cricket and black cricket projects were unfortunately aborted before fruition. 

My past experiences with Tarantulas were with Avicularia sp., Brachypelma albopilosum, Grammastola rosea and a couple of unidentified species. My re-entry into Tarantula keeping is with a juvenile female Phormictopus cancerides that I got for my 44th birthday. She is awesome in the true sense of the word – inspiring awe. 

My goals are:
1. To keep and successfully breed many species of Tarantulas.
2. To see and collect a Tarantula from the wild. (Aphonopelma sp., of course)
3. To attend Arachnocon 2007.


----------



## sarahtar3

*Hello*

Hi I have been on this site for about a year now. But I have never posted. So here it. I have been in to spiders all of my life. I have been keeping T's for about 12 years. At this time I have 9. I have 1 female Avicularia versicolor, 1 female Grammolstola rosea, 1 male Brachypelma smithi, 1 female Pterinochilus lugardi, 1 female Pterinochilus murinis, 1 male Aphonopelma chalcodes, 1 male Aphonopelma iodius, 1 famale Aphonopelma Burica, 1 female wolf spider.


----------



## zazaqaz

*Intro:*

Hello, My name is Travis.  I found this site the other day after our new tarantula joined our family.  AB has been a great source of information.


----------



## sidnake

*Hi*

Hi my names Alex im 15 and have 1 Chile Rose, called incy wincy hehe dunno about the spelling. I mostly keep Reptiles, and have about 25 snakes. And am looking to get more arachnids. I also help out at a reptile shop.

Alex


----------



## Cmendel

Chuck 
17 
Male 
Albany, NY

Hey everyone, I've been browsing these board's for sometime now. I've been interested in spider's most of my life. I have no clue what took me so long to get into T's but now that I am ordering my first T, the excitement is driving me nuts.:wall:I will be ordering a female G. Aureostriata in the next few weeks, I plan on posting many pictures of her so everyone can see how I'm doing raising my first T.

My picture can be found in the newest Who's behind the computer thread.

Any advice would be much appreciated, though I have read all the beginner information on this site time an time again, and from other website's aswell.


----------



## wollywoo

Hi, I'm Wolly (Holly) and I am very happy 2 join this site!!   looking forward 2 finding out all about these facinating creatures!!


----------



## Mr_Mitch

*New member*

Hello all,  

I am Aaron Mitchell.  I teach photography and graphic arts and have recently gotten into T's when I began to use one as a subject for my photography.  These little creatures make beautiful subjects and eventually I will try to get some photos up.


----------



## Mr Short Radius

Hi, I just started posting in the forums after the build of my new computer. I have 43 spiders and the number is growing fast...

Chilobrachys fimbriatus (indian violet)
Heteroscodra maculata  (togo starburst)
Avicularia metallica   (metallic pink toe)x2
Avicularia avicularia   (Guyana Pinktoe)x2
Avicularia versicolor  (antilles pinktoe) x2
Pamphobeteus nigricolor   (blue purple bloom)x2
Lasiodora parahybana   (Salmon pink bird eater)x2
Psalmopoeus irminia   (Venezuelan sun tiger)
Psalmopoeus cambridgei   (Trinidad chevron)
Brachypelma albopilosum   (Honduras curly hair) x2
Poecilotheria regalis   (indian ornamental)
Poecilotheria ornata   (Fringed ornamental)
Poecilotheria miranda   (Bengal Spotted Ornamental)
Poecilotheria fasciata   (Sri Lankan ornamental)
Poecilotheria formosa   (Salem ornamental)
Poecilotheria pederseni   (Pedersens Ornamental)
Poecilotheria rufilata   (Redslate ornamental)
Poecilotheria subfusca   (Ivory Ornamental)
Brachypelma smithi   (mexican red knee)
Brachypelma klaasi   (Mexican pink)
Brachypelma vagans   (Mexican Redrump) x3
Cyclosternum fasciatum   (Costa Rican tigerrump)
Citharischius crawshayi   (King Baboon)
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens   (Green Bottle Blue)
Acanthoscurria geniculata   (Giant Whiteknee)
Ephebopus cyanognathus   (Blue Fang)
Ephebopus murinus   (Skeleton)
Pterinochilus murinus   (Usambara Orange Starburst Baboon)
Cyriocosmus elegans   (Trinidad Dwarf)
Cyclosternum fasciatum   (Costa Rican Tigerrump)
Haplopelma minax   (Thailand Black)
Ceratogyrus marshalli   (horned baboon)
Metriopelma sp.   (Blue femur)
Nhandu chromatus   (white striped birdeater)x2

the P metallica will be very soon and also the striata. I've been into T's for a few years and have been an addict ever since the first one. I have lots of hobbys, and this is my favorate. It helps me take my mind off of everyday life. I'm 29 and my 7 year old daughter loves spiders just as much as I do. 
Hell, half of those are her spiders. I have a friend thats a breeder so I help him for spiderlings in return. I did buy many of them. I feel in another year or 2, ill need help feeding my spiders.    Great hobby.


----------



## Ms. Mice

*Hello*

Hello, I'm new to this fourm, but have owned a Haplopelma lividum (Cobalt Blue T) for 4 years now.  I joined this fourm to gain more information about her.  She was bought for an Earth Day Display origanally.  My biggest question is what is her life span?


----------



## ogershok

*Introduction*

I'm an old geezer who has had a fear of spiders all my life. I decided it was time to do something about that. I bought a Grammostola aureostriata to help me deal with my irrational fear. Now I'm hopelessly hooked. Already I'm shopping for another T, probably one of the Brachypelma. The sheer number of choices is part of the pleasure of having these pets.


----------



## zilch

hello everyone, i just become a scorpion enthusiast after watching my friend's h.spinifers   i now have c.exilicaudas 2instars. hoping for c.gracilis or scorps with nice colours.


----------



## Mooksreptiles

My name is Robert, i'm from the san francisco area, are the are people here just north of SF? I've beeen keeping for about twelve years, and I have abou twenty different pets at my home.


----------



## MilO*luv*kr3w*

Hi My name is Domino and I got my first T 2 years ago and have acumulated to about 87 not alot by just enough to want more.


----------



## nothing_shadow

Hey there everyone.
I'm new here to the Arachnoboards.
First off I will admit that my knowledge of tarantulas and scorpions is very limited. But thats why I am here.
I have been working with reptiles for a long time now and thanks to a wonderful girl I now have a much deeper appreciation for inverts.
For the past 5 years I have worked for a pet store (on and off), and I have done a "exotic animal education project" at local schools. My main goal is to teach kids that these are wonderful and beautiful animals, and while you always need to respect the possible danger of some of them, you don't need to fear and/or kill them.
I will no doubt have lots of questions to ask on here. So I guess on that note, I'll see you around
Kyle


----------



## Sirunus

Hello, er, I'm Chris, and I am twenty years old. I've been lurking these boards for some time now, and I was too shy to post anything. I began the hobby about eighteen months ago with a B. smithi, and uh, I don't really know what else to say. Look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## spinneret

*Introduction*

Hi, my name is Ian and i live in a little city called Gloucester in England, i've liked spiders all of my life but have only been keeping T's for 3 years i have 10 so far, i've listed them in my profile. :3: :3: people think i'm weird for keeping T's. I say they are just borin for keeping everyday pets lol


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Hi every one. I breed roaches for my geckos. I'm glad i found these forums so i can find out more info when i need it.
Thanks,
~Samuel


----------



## ovaforty

Hello,

I am in San Antonio, Tx. I have been reading the forum for a couple of weeks now. Lots of good info here. 

I have one A. Seemani that is about 3 inches body length excluding legs. From what i have read on this forum, so far, i think it is a young female. 
It has a healthy appetite. 

It eats crickets, small green anoles, and at the time of this post, it is eating a juvenile house gecko. I bought it at petco about 2 weeks ago.
I am keeping it in a 1/2 gallon fishbowl with crushed walnut bedding for now.
I placed a small flat rock in there, and she likes to stay on that.
I placed a 3 inch clay pot on its side for a hide, but she only uses it to place the remains from her meals there. LOL.
I have a waterbowl made from a plastic lid. I planted a soft succulant plant (no spines, and still in it's pot) in the bedding, which is about 4 inches deep.
I water the plant with a straw. there is a wet side of the bedding where the plant is, and a dry side on the opposite.
I made a top for the fishbowl with a plastic coffe can lid that fits well and holes are drilled in it. It is weighted down to prevent escapes, but the curvature of the fishbowl makes it difficult for the T to climb.


----------



## Dhaphaos

*Another newcomer*

Hey all, 

  I found this site through a link at Botarby8s.com. My name is Craig and I just recently "fell" into this hobby. My wife was given a Brachypelma smithi
(Mexican red knee) as a gift from a friend. It is quite an interesting little bugger and i'm just looking for any information on the proper care for it. We're also curious on the rate of growth and any behavior issues we should be aware of. 

  Anyway I just wanted to throw a post up to introduce myself and get myself
involved in these forums as well as the hobby. Hope to hear from people soon.
:razz:


----------



## AGTrauger

*Introduction/Question*

Hi my name is Adam I am 34 yrs old and am new to the world of arachnids/tarantulas (yes I know I'm starting late).  I was born in Madison, WI but have been in California for years and in Long Beach for 15 months.  I am currently reading the Tarantula Keepers Guide preparing to purchase my 1st tarantula.  I really like the Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemani) but read it can be skittish and not good for handling?  Is this true or anybody have suggestions for the best "starter" tarantula?  Can't wait to get my 1st baby/juvenile and meet new people thru this board.


----------



## Dhaphaos

AGTrauger said:


> I really like the Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemani) but read it can be skittish and not good for handling?  Is this true or anybody have suggestions for the best "starter" tarantula?


 Heya,

  I just started with T collecting myself and found http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40987 this link to have some good information in these forums. I'm sure there are a ton more but I just found this site yesterday


----------



## yellowjacket

Hi, my name is Evan.  I caught a scorpion in my yard the other day and I found this site looking for information on how to take care of it.  I think I will like this place.


----------



## Onagro

Hi, everbody!  I joined this board a while back because I began a culture of Blatta Latteralis and needed help.  You guys have some truly impressive animals.  Someday, I'll try a tarantula, maybe one of the Oklahoma browns.


----------



## Beloved

Hi, I'm posting so that I won't get that message every time I log in, that I haven't posted! I was up late one night looking for snake, spider and bug pictures for my son and I stumbled upon this site! Now, I am surprised that I really enjoy looking at all the photos and reading about how much you all enjoy your pets. I don't have any inverts but I keep wondering if that will change.


----------



## wyllomoon

Hello. My name is Lisa and I'm in Ontario, Canada. I'm a long time reptile and snake keeper/breeder and I've just started getting back into tarantulas after 5 years without a spider.

I've started out with the following:

1 Theraphosa blondi
1 Brachypelma emilia
1 Nhandu chromatus
1 Pterinochilus murinis
1 Grammostola rosea

and planning to pick up a Haplopelma lividum spiderling soon if all goes well.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone here.


----------



## funnylori

*Lori*

Hello everybody.

My name is Lori, and I have been on arachnoboards way too long with out introducing myself. I am very close to turning 21, and I live with my parents while going to college. They barely tolerate my obsession. I live in Hillsboro Oregon, which is way to close to NWInverts for my own good...

I don't know what it is about tarantulas that first attracted me to them. But once I owned one I fell in love. In the past two years since I got my first one I have bought books, written essays, and gone out into the community with the OSU Bug Zoo to fight the misconceptions people have about tarantulas. My ultimate goal is to write a book or make some entertaining documentary that sets the record straight about tarantulas. I get so many questions about whether or not tarantula bites are deadly, if I have ever been bit (Nope), and (much to my dismay) if they can squish it. So, if I can change a few people's minds about tarantulas then maybe I can change the world's...


----------



## sheepy_angel

Hey everyone! It's really fascinating to be in this kind of hobby! I currently have the following T's and scorps (and hopefully, alot more to own!):

Scorps:
P.imperator
I.maculatus
V.spinigerus
L.australisiae

T's:
G.aureostriata
P.scrofa
B.albopilosum
C.huahini 

Glad to be in this forum!


----------



## Tarantuloki

*introduce myself*

hi 
I'm chris  from montreal, I have about 30t's 4c's and 10s'. 
I only started in the hobby 4 months ago , but like some of you
I kind of got addicted  right away. I don't  really like to "pick up" my inverts(unless I have to) ,not only because of fear , mostly out of respect for the tarantulas.
I will shortly be looking into breeding and hopefully I will succeed.
I also have a jungle carpet python, 2 cats ,and a gecko.
I'mm hopeing to get my own camera shortly , then I will be able to post pics of my little babies.
For a list of my inverts just check my profile.


----------



## Laceface

Hey! I just joined the forum, in search of tarantula info. I'm known as a bit of an arachnaphobic sorta person, but alas, I have the sudden urge to own one. Last weekend I had a wolf spider I was watching in a jar, stuck a couple crickets in, hoping it would eat em..and they ripped one of its legs off..felt horrible, let it go, decided I need a bigger spider to watch, and in my research about them, I stumbled across this board!
So, name's Lacey, im 17 and from New York. Anyone who could help out with what breedand such would be good for starting out... please, feel free to share ^^


----------



## Fizco

*Howdy*

Im Glenn, 33, and live in the U.K.
I bought my first scorp (P. imperator) just over 4 weeks ago and found this site whilst researching it on google.
I thought i'd better introduce myself to stop the message nagging me every time i log in  

Glenn


----------



## Husky

*newbie-squared*

Hey all u fine ppls. Also new with this kind of creature, and boards, maybe coz Ive been runnin and yellin whenever I seen one for the last 23 years (my age). Johan from Port Alfred, S.A. Gettin me a rosea in 10 days time, have a lot to learn still and hope Ive come to the right place? Think so. My friend and I are each gettin adult rosies, wanna start breedin soon (no or few suppliers in S.A. as of yet)shh. Lots of advice needed pls.


----------



## sunnyblonde

*newbie here*

hey just wanted to say hello and i am new on here . I have three T's and are still getting into the whole thing. I have a L.parahybana adult male and one A.geniculata and of course my rosehair. will post pics as soon as i get a better camera.


----------



## Doezsha

*Hello every one*

Hello every one, my name is Doezsha I live in the SanFrancisco Bay Area on the Northern California coast line. I am long time fan of T's and other inverts plus a life long animal lover. I was out of the loop for a wile, but I just got three T's about two weeks ago and it feals good to be back.


----------



## kodos

Hey, I've been lurking around here for a while, thought I'd say hi.  I got a Chilean Rose a month ago, she's doing fine.  I love these boards, they're very informative and have lots of great topics.


----------



## Chickn Killa

*Hello*

Hello All!  Ive been keeping T's for several years.  Just recently lost the pride of my collection my huge female Cb T. Blondi.  I also have a Congo African Grey Parrot named Lucy.  Anyway glad to met everyone.


----------



## Caleb~

Hi, my name is Caleb. I live in the town of Oakdale, California. My good friend Timmy is a member of this board as well. I am a scorpion enthusiast. Hi!


----------



## Thaedion

*Hello !!!*

Hello, just a little intro, ♫ da-ta-da ♫ , I started keeping scorpions late summer '05, sorta got it thrown upon me, but now I really enjoy it. I live in NE OH US, Happily Married Male Monogamist with Children (2 girls). I happened upon this board seeking more info (accurate info) about my new hobby/lifestyle. thanks for your time.


----------



## Media

*New here, LOVE my pets!!*

I have 2 emperor scorpions. I think both are females, but am not sure. I've had them for a few months, but have wanted some for MUCH longer! I've done an exausting amount of research on numerous sites which led me here. I look forward to getting helpful info, and maybe later on, being able to help in return.


----------



## GoliathTaylor

*Hello from GoliathTaylor*

My name is Taylor and my favorite spider is the Goliath bird eater. I have 4 wolf spiders, 2 that have egg sacs. I'm going to get a Goliath for myself. This will be the 1st exotic spider for me. If anyone has any suggestions please post them. I've also had 3 Brown Recluses and various other spiders and insects. Arachnids Rule!


----------



## spud web

*introduction*

hey spider fans, i'm a new member with lots of "fun" pets. lots of tarantulas (mostly hair kickers), a handful of scorpions (the more venomous the better), and then the regular type of pets (lizards, snakes, birds, dogs and cats). happy to be in a place where people understand my obsession!!


----------



## kurisute_hasu

*I'm New*

Hello everyone. I'm new. I have a Rose hair Tarantula named Mary Jane. I got her from a friend and have had her for about two months. We are still getting use to each other. Anywho...I dont know what else to say.


----------



## TroubledParent

*Harro.*

We're new. We bought a rose haired about two months ago, went on a trip for Thanksgiving, came home and surprise! We found out it was time for our Penelope to lay an egg sac. We were referred here by a friend and hope to find someone in the greater Los Angeles area to help our Penny's babies - we don't want to "get rid of the sac" .... so we're hoping to find someone that wants the little ones / knows what they're doing with the whole breeding thing. 

Other than that, we think she's great and generally leave her to do her own thing. We admire her, but don't bother her much as her fangs are QUITE intimidating.


----------



## Joe Xavier

Hi there, I'm Joe Xavier from Borneo. This is a great place. Been hanging out at my local society's forum and VL... Thought I'd give this place a try...

Starting a blog documenting my lovely teraphosids...

http://joexavier.vox.com

Hit me back...

msn: interiora_mortis@hotmail.com


----------



## SuperScorpion

*Howdy!!!*

I'm a girl originally from Texas, now living in Minnesota. Always loved scorpions (even back when I always had to check my shoes n' stuff!). Even had a couple Centruroides vittatus (Common striped scorpion) when I was a teenager. Only had 'em a little over a year before my mother got rid of them. Fed them gut loaded roaches! ;P   Anyways, I finally got around to getting myself a couple more scorpions. Only this time I got pandinus imperator. Long since flew the nest, so I don't have to worry about anyone disposing of my cuties!!  
Well, talk with y'all later!


----------



## Jaydon

Hi everyone. I'm Jaydon, I'm 27 and I live in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. I purchased my first T a little over a year ago, and now own 3 of them. I'm a software engineer, writer, and I also run a haunted attraction.


----------



## P.jasonius

Hey all,
Jason here, 28, long walks on the beach with tarballs and broken glass...


----------



## Fredrik_m

Hallo!

My name is Fredrik, i am 24 year old.
Live in Sweden and i am intressed of roches,frogs and reptiles.

Over and out! 

Regarts Fredrik


----------



## stealth15psi

Hey, I'm Kris

I've been lurking these forums for a couple of years and figured it was time to creep out of the shadows and join the discussions.


----------



## brille

Im Mel, Im from Northern Ireland. I mainly keep various reptiles, but have been steadily getting more into inverts and have had the odd mantis or roach. Now I have one mantis and 7 millies of varying species. Id love a tarantula but not while Im living with my folks unfortunately


----------



## chaoshybrid6

Hey everyone, found this site recently and it seemed like you guys (and girls) know what you're talking about so i decided to join up. I currently have 2 emperor scorps and in the near future am planning on getting a H. arizoneis (sp?) scorpion and a G. rosea tarantula. Before I dive in I was wondering if anyone knew of any good care sheets for both species, I like to know what I'm doing before I go get the inverts. Thanks guys

-Erick


----------



## Verbal_Assassin

*Hey all....*

My name is Briget and I am the proud Mama to a beautiful Chilean Rosehair. Not sure if it's male or female...but hoping female due to lifespan. I reffer to her as a 'she' and her name is Charlotte. She has shed once, and I have had her about 7-8 months. She's about 3 inches (body only). VERY mild tempered, loves interaction and is receptive to touch. Not handled too often out of respect to her environment and natural instinct, but when she is interacted with....it's always positive. 

I own a wide array of pets, but am never to afraid to ask a question or research to find the answer to any concern I may have. I am still learning, and believe that if anyone decides to own ANY pet no matter the kind, should take the time to research and educate themselves on proper care and environment. These are not pets....or like 'fly-by' friends, they become part of your family and depend on YOU for survival. 

Love them and love WHOLE heartedly...or own a pet rock.

More about me??....

http://www.myspace.com/verbal__assassin


----------



## dthbhk

*Who I am*

I'm from BC and am looking into breeding right now I'm trying to breed rose hairs and am looking for a female emp to breed I own a few different species of animals I'm all for outside info I'm learning still only been at it a year


----------



## _LuPa_

Hi guys!

I'm from Brazil, I'm 19 years old and iI study biology at the unniversity,


I have few spiders, but I'm starting now...

I have a L. itabunae, P. ornata, 2 V. longisternalis, V. sorocabae and L. parahybana...

see ya


----------



## ryan88

Hello to eveyone.
My name is ryan and I'm from the philippines.  Not new to this board, but this is my first time to post.
Still new to the hobby about 1 year.
This are just a few inverts under my wing: 
G. rosea, C. huahini, B. smithi, C. cyanopubescens, C. exilicauda, I. maculatus, H. spinifer, P. imperator, V. spinigerus, H. hottentotta.  I'm still looking for other scorpions to add for my collection.

Just recently my H.hottentotta and spinifer just gave birth and I was so thrilled seeing them.

Thanks Guys/girls


----------



## LadyNai

I'm Naomi.

*waves to all* 

I'm a 27 year old Outdoor Environmental Educator/Naturalist at a YMCA camp -- we teach school kids, many are city kids -- science and challenge courses...      They call me turtle girl but I'm also the bug girl!

I don't have any inverts right now, but come spring I'll have more.   We do have Death's Head moths here though which is considered pretty cool!

Incidentally I do keep millipedes frequently -- they're my favorites to keep.


----------



## Cockroach_PL

*Hi everyone*

Hey everyone =)

I'm Kuba and I'm from Poland. I've been interested in spiders for like 2 years... I usualy read polish boards to get useful information about theese beautiful animals, but some time ago I've started looking throug this board. I hope I will be able to help someone here, and you will help me =)


----------



## SouthernStyle

*I figure I might as well jump into this as well, since Havent done it as of yet. Name is Nate, Out of Colorado Springs, Colorado And I'm in Law Enforcement...Seem to notice that more and more Police Officers/Sheriff's Keep strange and bizarre critters and I actucally stumbled on this website by mistake...More like a Welcome to a hard core addiction really! I've got quite a few Scorps, T's and Pede's, along with my K9 and a Pretty FOUL tempered Nile Monitor. Soon to be Married as well, I have a VERY wonderful Fiance' Who tollerates my bugs without too many headache's (still wont hold them though) She's got my Tokay (aptly named Squeeker) at her house, along with her Two Dogs, 3 Red Bellied Piranha's (mind my spelling) and SOON to be 2 Sugar Gliders....I Dont do much of the small furry critters, But I'm ALWAYS looking to expand the bug collection!*


----------



## cryosi

Hiya everyone im barry from the uk.  Currently i have the following

chili rose - Grammostola rosea
Chaco golden mustard - Grammostola aureostriata
pink toe - Avicularia Avicularia
Martingue pink toe - Avicularia versicolor
listed below are all slings.
Paraguay pink stripe - Vitalius roseus 
Tapinauchenius purpureus
Aviculiria.geroldi
Aviculiria.sp margaritha pink toe
http://www.cryosi.co.uk/Species%20list.php


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace

*Allow Myself to Introduce My..self!*

Introducing...

Peter Clausen of BugsInCyberspace.com

Reaching out for a fourth pair of legs! (more experience with the six-legged variety...and the 2-legged, I suppose...yeah baby!...my last Austin Power's reference, I promise).

So, I thought I'd join arachnoboards to learn more about arachnids and the people who fancy them.

Visit my site for an intense look at the other side of the hobby!  I love taking pictures of bugs, raising various kinds of bugs in captivity and managing sales of bugs and the related-products through my website.

If anybody would like to email me a few pictures of their pet tarantulas, I'd love to put together a picture database on my website, as it is an area that is truly lacking.

Drop in to my site and tell me you came through Arachnoboards!

Thanks so much!


----------



## hardtohandle

Hello! Im Jessie from the Phillipines...


----------



## bassgod

Hi! I'm Jojo, a bass player who's into T's


----------



## Spunky

Hi,
I'm Jody I have 4 kids, 11 tarantulas, and a loving wife who deals with all. :>) Glad to be a part of the community!:clap:


----------



## Sleepwalkah

Hi massive,

this is Sleepwalkah from Germany. I've been in "business" for 3 years now and I'm going on!  

I'm 20 years old (will be 21 next month ) and I've got 3 hobbies:

1.Tarantulas (40)
2.Reggae/Dancehall-music
3.Photography (just started )

I've already started a pics-thread and I hope you like my babies. :worship: 

Greetz
Joscha


----------



## reptyls

*Hi All!*

Hello all,  I have been lurking here a while and thought I should introduce myself.  I live here in sunny Florida and have been keeping and breeding reptiles for about 17 years now.  I am mainly breeding boas these days but keep many other snakes and lizards.  I have always been scared to death of spiders and just looking at pictures made my skin crawl.  I decided the only way to get over it was to jump right in and get one.  Actually, my wife decided she wanted one(as she has always saved me from spiders around the house),  so we bought a nice rose hair and set it up on top of our bar.  Well, let me tell you, I am fascinated by this creature and can't wait to get myself a few!!!   I am now looking to add an A. Versicolor and a B. Smithi to the collection and who knows what else.


----------



## arachnid dude

*Hello All...*

Well here is my 1st post! I just want to say hello and I really like this website. 
I've been out of the hobby for awhile and I am starting to get back into it. My main focus is going to be scorpions, since my wife is at least willing to put up with them  

Currently only got 0.1 C. exilicauda adult. However I plan doing some Christmas shopping soon... 

Don


----------



## malowie

hey everyone! let me take a moment to introduce myself =) 

im nigel and im a malaysian of chinese descent and i live in this capital of malaysia called kuala lumpur. =) well, heres some stuffs bout me :-


| nigel is my name | 15 is my age | 182cm tall | loves hanging out | loves biology | nature lover? | | lives to eat | music plays a big role in my life | enjoys a good meal at italiannes | the type whose friends are his second family =) | loves pop music | enjoys playing the piano | likes socializing | loves loves the interact club =) | JoJo rocks me out | going on vacations | chilling out at Mid Valley with my peepz (u noe who u r ,ppl) | dogs | cats | tarantulas! =) | hookbills | fishing | singin | acting | acting out in dramas | affiliated to bangsar actors studio | life chapel music and arts ministry | for more bout me, visit my friendster profile - 

http://www.friendster.com/nigelhowie


yeah.

well, these are what i have for the moment as a newbie =) 

1 inch nhandu chromatus-brazilian red & white knee ( a bit problematic )
3 inches aphnophelma seemanni-costa rican zebra ( love it )

so yea.. thats a simple intro of me...


----------



## DamnedToLive

hi all 

my name is christopher annandale i live in the uk am 18
i was pointed here by someone from another forum i frequent after i inquired about getting an exotic pet 
i will soon be buying my first tarantula


----------



## Hurley

Hello all, 

I am currently researching tarantula care in preparation for looking for a pet Avicularia purpurea, and am glad to have found your forum.  I don't have any tarantulas currently.  The house is mainly full of 100+ corn and rat snakes, Australian shepherds, cats, and crested geckos.  I'd like to add a tarantula to my office as I find them beautiful and fascinating.  I've already got a roach colony up and running for the geckos.

A friend of mine from the corn snake world brought me to this forum and has been patiently answering my questions so far.  Anyway, I've just begun my research and have loads to learn before even thinking of bringing one home, so I'm off to read posts.

Glad to meet you all.

Connie


----------



## annelies

Hello,
My name is annelies an i am from the Netherlands.
I have imperators, euscorpius, centuroides margaritatus, scorpio maurus and a Odonturus.
I also have 2 grammostola rosea and an Brachypelma auratum.


----------



## R3G1m3nT4L

*Big hello*

Hi new member (Jon)just bought my first T last night normally a reptillian owner with 4 lizards also standard pet owner (dog kids etc ;P )

Right about my T She is a zebra Knee (aphnophelma seemanni-costa rican zebra ) about 5 years old and i cant think of a name yet but im sure it will come to me soon.

I live in the Uk in sunny blackpool (raining today) Married kids dog job and new hobby so thats about it will want to pick your brains about this and another T i want Acanthoscurria brocklehursti reason being it is my surname as well :worship:  

So thats it any advice greatly welcome regards

R3G


----------



## erm1981

*new here*

Hey this is My first post.  I live in south carolina and am very interested in centipedes.  I like the more giant species but they seem impossible to get unless you want to shell out 1000.00 for one.  Anyways good to meet you all and this seems like a real informative place to learn about animals and bugs.


----------



## Selenops

Hello, my name is Dave. 

I love bugs especially arachnids however tiger beetles and other insects are high on my list of things to collect. 

And love movies, abit of a film buff, my favorite film being Sergio Leone's *Once Upon A Time In The West*, so iconic the opening credits, the acting, the cinematography, the locale of John Ford's Monument Valley, Bronson's "Harmonica", Robard's "Cheyenne", and Henry Fonda playing against type takes a sinister turn as the sinister gun-for-hire "Frank",  and Morricone's music has ooh so never been better. 

Ennio Morricone created individual thematic score pronouncing each of the four lead characters appearances onscreen through the movie. 

The final duel raises the hackles that contains an excellent flashback scene revealing Harmonica's motives and listen to Morricone's score during which the composer brilliantly remixes all four of his themes into one single score.

I love to read, my favorites are prescient science fiction dystopias, highly recommend Aldous Huxley's *Brave New World*, Anthony Burgess' *A Clockwork Orange* (disturbing when it dawns on you the reader what Alex the Large and his droogs are really discussing however Alex is one funny and clever sociapathic narrator), Ray Bradbury's *Fahrenheit 451*, and my personal fav George Orwell's *1984* (which is genuinely the most frightening piece of fiction I've ever read particularly in today's political climate).

Herptoculture, a hobby of my youth I am also going to pursue, hopefully result in my ultimate goal of providing husbandry for Crotalus cerastes under initial supervision and hands on provided by very experienced owners of hot snakes.


----------



## Jonathan Wilhelm

Hi, my name is Jonathan. I live in the Detroit area of MI. 31 years old. I just picked up my first Tarantula yesterday. It’s an Antilles pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor).

I just got married in May, but my wife would not let me bring my Husky to the condo so My parents are keeping her for me. I am not used to not having a pet so I needed something. I was watching Jay Leno the other night and there was a guy on with Tarantulas. He had an Ecuadorian Purple (Avicularia purpurea). I was very interested in getting one so I researched it for the past couple days. I came to the conclusion that I wanted a purpurea or versicolor. I went to a local exotic pet store yesterday and they had a baby versicolor, so I picked it up.

I have always been terrified of spiders but the older I get the more I find them interesting, but they still give me the creeps. I never had a problem with snakes. I grew up in the south east US (NC, VA, and FL), so as a kid I used to catch snakes for fun (Eastern Diamondbacks, Cotton Mouths, Black Racers and Coral snakes). But I always was afraid of spiders (Black Widows, Brown Recluses, Wolfs, and the Golden Orb Weaver), but yet I would sit and watch them for hours.

I am hoping that getting the Tarantula will get me completely over my fear of the creepy eight legers. I have held some rosea Ts before and did not get the creeps. Spiders are just way to cool and interesting to be afraid of.

I just have to worry about my wife now when she comes into my office and sees I have a Tarantula.


----------



## dragonfly216

*Hey there!*

Hey there!  Just joined the forum so this is my first posting.  My name is Meloni, I'm 27 and from Alabama.  My husband and I just got married last October 15th. I just surprised my husband last night with his second tarantula, a Mexican redrump.  The first one was an unknown species and died soon, but was given to us and was large.  We have wanted another for a while, and I surprised him with one for Christmas.  We live in Alabama with our 9 yr old boy and also a 3 foot iguana who likes her back rubbed!


----------



## Hedrus

*New to Forum!*

Hi!  My name is Kenzie and I figured I should post here first.  Just joined the forum a few days ago.  Hope to learn lots of new things.  Not new to the hobby but I've been out of it for a while.  I hope to start things up again real soon.  First I plan on posting some questions I have.  I'm sure I will learn allot on here.   


Kenzie


----------



## Tchukin

Hello, everyone! =)

My name is Arthur and I'm new here...  Well, not really new as i've been searching through the forums for some time now, but since I never posted, here I am 

I'm fairly new to the Hobby, started with a Lasiodora sp., a Tityus serrulatus and very soon a A. gomesiana


----------



## xraijx

hi there, I'm Frank, referred to online as Raij (pronounced like Rage).. I have recently become the owner of a couple of Emperor Scorpions.. actually I've bought four so far but two have died.. for some reason two of the companions have died, but the original has outlived all of them.. I'm now on the third companion and hope to have better luck with this one.. we're in the central GA area, which sometimes feels similar to the natural habitat of these creatures I've come to call my pets...


----------



## nepenthes

Heck Ill throw this in their, Ive been a member for oh, 3 days. I should most like it here.

Have 2 dogs, 2 ferrets who are getting a better home, I dunno I thought I could handle mammals, They need more attention then other creatures, especially ferrets!  I have a 29 gallon tank. And right now Specialize in Ants (7 ant colony's and a small collection of specimen!)! I really want to keep some crazy insects like a big harry T, but My mom (still in highschool!) doesn't dig that idea. But She doesn't care so much about Dreadlocks, or ants?  I Play Saxaphone, guitar and an array of exotic and normal instruments as well, Im into art, and music, and Tend to be on the computer a little much. I enjoy the out doors, and am having trouble deciding Between Entomology or Photography! (class of 08 whooot!)

Any ways right now im just looking into Dangerous insects, and how to care for them,  it will be come a hobby if not a job?


----------



## spinnekop04

*Intro*

Hey Ppl,

Name's Llewellyn,26-year old guy from South Africa. Registered quite a while ago, thought it'd be decent to say hi. Been keeping T's about a yr now.Loving every second.
Got the following:
G. Rosea (1 x Adult Female)
B. Smithi (1 x Juvenile, ??Female)
P. Fasciata (3 x slings)
P. Murinus (1 x sling, ??male)
Harpactira sp. ??unverified (+- 20 slings, 1 subadult Female)
A. Geniculata (1 x sling)
A. Seemanni (1 x sling)
B. Auratum (1 x sling)
P. Pulcher (1 x sling)new
N. Chromatus (1 x sling)new

Thanks.


----------



## arrowhd

Howdy.  Just decided to join the forum.  Been using this site for several months.  Great information here.


----------



## Staples

Hey everyone.

I once woke up and thoght that a tarantula would make a great pet. I researched almost everyday I got back from school and did that for a few weeks. Finally as an early Christmas present I finally got one. It's a G. Rosea and the person said it was a female, so I believe her. I have had her since tuesday and named her fuzzy. She is about 3 inches from her abdomen to the tip of her front legs. So far I have only fed her on friday. I fed her five crickets, but I bought 24 so hopefully some of the others will breed while I keep them in a container. I already learned a lot about her from just feed her but I have one question so far if anybody can answer it. After she ate them she spun a barely noticable web around the area she caught them and kind of looked like she was dancing. What was that for? Also as for conditions, I keep her in a ten gallon tank, which is a bit roomy for her size, but I can easily divide it in half with some plexiglass if anyone recommends that I make it smaller. The substate is about 3", and I heat the tank with an overhead light. The temperature stays at about 75-80 F and unfortunatley I can't get the humidity to go below 80 for some reason. I think the problem is that when I added water to the substrate, which it is forest bedding, a lot of the water used to expand it might be at the bottom of the tank, which makes the humidity so high, but the top of it is very dry. I have 2 hiding places on each side, a coconut hut and a half log. There is a small water dish that I have seen her drink from. It is about as wide as her and probably half as deep as her. As for heights, there are about 9 inches from the top of the substrate to the top of the tank. The top of the tank is a locked kind of screen, with about 2 inches of solid plastic before it gets to the screen.  I understand that falling can easily kill a tarantula but I got a few questions on that. Since I have a terrestrial spider, how inclined would she be to climb? I have only seen her once in one of the hiding places, most of the time she just stays in a corner. I have seen her climb, but not very high up. She climbs up a little, then goes back down. How worried should I be about that? would the forest bedding be a good enough cushion if she every does fall from the side of the tank? 

I also keep hermit crabs. They are definatly harder to take care of than Fuzzy. I actually was told about this site through a hermit crab forum. If you have any questions  on hermit crabs, ask me.

That's about it. See you on the forums!


----------



## Nscalf

*Happy Holidays*

Hi all, I have an emperor that my g/f got me for Christmas. Have a great Christmas all.

-Nate


----------



## Skinks

*First post*

Well ive been a member for about a year, so I guess its about time to make a post. So hi all, thanks for all the informative posts, they've been reall help full and fun to read.


----------



## Azoroth

Greetings. I just found this site yesterday in my search for a new Invert to aquire. I found this site to be very helpful and enjoyed the large detailed pictures of the centipedes.


----------



## Tarantulaman1

Hi all never posetd befor just wanted to say Hi
Mitchell Bernstein


----------



## jharr

New member...
Got my first T (B. albipolosum) about 20 yrs ago. Wow! That seems like a really long time when you put it down in writing like that! It was a big beautiful female and I GAVE it to the Seattle Zoo when I moved to So. Cal. 10 yrs ago. They were just putting up a forest floor exhibit and were more than happy to take her. A few years later I got an A. geniculata male. He only lived a few years. Now I would like to try my hand at breeding. I thought I would start with B smithi since the price is decent for spiderlings. So I will be looking for a few young specimens from different gene pools. If anyone has suggestions of breeders to talk to to get started, let me know. I will be doing my 'web' research for the next few weeks, then I will be ready to go, but talking to folks with personal experience is the best for me.

So far I am really enjoying the board. Seems like a great community.

See ya 'round,
J--


----------



## rYe

Hello all I'm Jeff! I'm a 23 year old male who spends most my time working, maintaining my fantasy wrestling website or care'n for my animal collection. I've just recently got into T's about a year ago so I'm pretty bad with the Latin names. I have...

1 Chillean Rose Hair T named Ermac
1 Blue Cobalt T named Rasta
2 Leo Gecko's named Gex and Squee
1 Green Anole named Piccilo
1 Painted Turtle named Raph
1 Cornsnake named Jake Roberts
1 Ball Python named Lickity
2 Rats named Honeypuff and Rayne
2 Mice named Midnight and squeaky

I used to keep Betta's (Fighting Fish) regularly but just got tired of water changes. I also owned a scorpion but that died. I plan on getting more T's as time goes on, most likely a Pink Toe and a Goliath but my girl want's a Green Bottle blue (Or whatever it's called)


----------



## Noxocubed

Hi, everyone!  I'm new to all this stuff and I am basically here to learn how to care for the emperor scorpion I got last November.  I always liked scorpions as a kid and wanted to have one someday -it wasn't until my 30th birthday that my wish finally came true and I woke up to find my partner had gotten me one, even though he is creeped out by them (or was).

So, nice to meet you all!  (I've really enjoyed looking over some of the cool pics and videos people on here have posted, makes me realise I need a better camera!)


----------



## wellehan

Hi.  I'm Jim.  I'm a veterinarian with the zoological medicine service at the University of Florida.  My research interests are primarily in comparative infectious disease and diagnostic methods for novel pathogens, although I'm just writing up a study on normal chemistry and cytology of hemolymph in B. smithii, G. pulchra, and P. imperator.  At home, the inverts I keep are G. pulchra, G. aureostriata, a C. hentzii, a P. imperator, and a couple of Archipirostreptus spp.


----------



## fishytwo

*hello all!*

I am a college student majoring in mechanical engineering.  I decided that I needed a tarantula when I was a freshman in high school after I visited the Butterfly Pavillion in Denver, CO, and held their resident tarantula Rosie.  
I didn't know anything about keeping a tarantula at that time, and I had no idea where to get one, so I pretty much gave up on the idea until last year I happened across an article about how to pick out a pet tarantula.  From that point on, I researched like crazy and finally purchased my first tarantula last April.  She is a grammostola aureostriata sling, which my roommate and I named Gabrielle.    
Everyone I know was pretty surprised.  
I came across this site last month, and I am soooo glad I did!  There is so much information here that has been helpful to me.
Keeping tarantulas is definitely addictive....Two weeks ago, my roommate and I purchased 5 more slings:  a. metallica, b. albopilosum, b. vagans, a. seemanni, and a n. coloratovillosus.   I love them all!  They really are fascinating creatures.


----------



## onion

Hello 
My name is Sava and I'm from Bulgaria.
My exotic home zoo consist of 1.0.0 corn snake, 1.1.4 Leopard geckos, 1.0.0 Nhandu coloratovillosus, 0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum and 0.0.1  Acanthoscurria geniculata.

I'm reading this forum since mounts , but now I decided to introduce myself ... so Hello to everybody


----------



## Aurelia

Hi everybody! my name is Lauren and I'm from Montana.  I don't have any Ts yet but I will be first-time a spiderling mum to a Carlsbad Green and a Chaco Golden Knee (the Chaco being a birthday present) while a friend takes care of a larger Rose Hair and Chaco.  Then I plan to trade the Carlsbad Green with the Rose Hair.  In the meantime I'm doing all of the research I can, basically just lurking around this board soaking up information like a sponge!


----------



## straymond

Newbie for norway announces his arrival!

hi there! My main interest is reptiles, but I've had the pleasure of having a couple of roseas, and yesterday i recieved a scolopender, wich specie I'm trying to find out by entering this forum that I've heard so much about!


----------



## heathere

*new to tarantulas*

Hi!

My name is Heather, I'm 28, from the East Coast. I am a speech language pathologist. 

I am getting ready to buy my first tarantula, and I'm doing as much research as possible before my purchase. I would really like an arboreal - i'm thinking either an Avicularia versicolor (antilles pinktoe) or a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue). 

Any advice on a good arboreal for beginners would be greatly appreciated. I can't find anyone around here willing to discuss tarantulas with me, let alone anyone who can offer advice!


----------



## daver424

Hey guys Named Dave from Central Pa just got my first Scorp last week and love it lots of questions though


----------



## Selenops

Welcome new members. Great to see new enthusiasts arriving daily.

If any place can guide you it's here. Also, each forum's search function is your friend. There is a wealth of information here by the hobby's most seasoned keepers and breeders, so don't hesitate to bump up a thread at your perusal.

*removes invisible mod powers*


----------



## la_salle

*hi..*

hi everyone,

im la_salle from philippines,   still a student,:} addicted from our hobby;P ;P ..


----------



## chris 71

hi every one hope iam posting this properly my name is chris ive been reading all kinds of stuff on here for a while now thought i should introduce myself i love spiders and have quite a little collection going this is a awesome place to learn all kinds of interseting things about aracnids


----------



## SkorpNtrants

Hey,

I am Dan from NH 20 years old and I used to keep tarantulas however due to a move, and a few of them being eaten I had decided to pick up from where I had left off, and than some.

I have 9 T's coming to me wensday and than more coming to me next month and than more after that.


----------



## Alakdan

la_salle said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> im la_salle from philippines,   still a student,:} addicted from our hobby;P ;P ..


Welcome la salle!

I'm also a La sallian.  LSGH and DLSU-CSB alumni.


----------



## Chris McDonell

hello everyone, my names chris mcdonell im 17. i currently sold alot of my collection because i didnt have enough room. i used to have a vietnamese centipede, 2 rose hairs, female OTB, T. Blondi, male H. Lividum, and .2 emperor scorps. currently i only have the Lividum and the Blondi, but i should be gaining my collection back eventually.

Chris


----------



## Anastasia

*hello*

Am Anastasia, from Russia, moved to US few yrs ago
new here, but not new to tarantulas, have few at dis moment
Phormictopus cancerides wuz my first one, still have her
shez helluvabad girl all 8" of her , lol
one verey sweet rosie, 
also Brachypelma smithi, Haplopelma lividum, 
Theraphosa blondi
resntly picked up Cyriopagopus sp. "blue", bit skiny and skiddish, hope she will saddle in
I also have few giant walkin sticks, emperor scorps
and one sweet chondro


----------



## Heather

*Hi*

Hello EVERYBODY!

I'm not too new to spiders... but I am new to owning my own T.  I'm doing the research and will be looking to get my first T soon.

Glad I was referred to this site!


----------



## Gonzo BobH

*A short shout from Tucson, Arizona*

*Warm greetings all from Tucson, Arizona.*​
New to the boards, and just getting back in to the hobby after returning to the U.S. following my retirement from the military.

I have previously done some snake rescues and had a decent snake collection (some hognoses, royals, corns, bulls, ratsnakes, and more) as wells as beardies and agamas... but turned out enjoying the arachnids best.

Currently I have the following either in hand or on order:

_Phormictopus cancerides
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Grammostola aureostriata
Citharischius crawshayi
Chilobrachys fimbriatus_

Look forward to reading around here and seeing what others have to say.
 

Adios,
BobH


----------



## Gonzo BobH

*G2G with the GBB*



heathere said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Heather, I'm 28... I would really like an arboreal - i'm thinking either an Avicularia versicolor (antilles pinktoe) or a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue)


Hi Heather,
I've kept a C.cyaneopubescens and loved it. Used to hate to see it kick up hairs, being so beautiful and all. It was easy to keep. Check out http://www.bighairyspiders.com/cyaneopubescens.shtml
for care information.
 
Have fun,
/s/
BobH


----------



## Gonzo BobH

malowie said:


> im nigel and im a malaysian of chinese descent and i live in this capital of malaysia called kuala lumpur. =)


Hey Nigel,

I just got back from KL after having lived there for 3 years. I was out near Ampang point, before the flyover -- near the Myanmar Embassy -- the one that kept getting *torched*. I was right across the street from that.

Got both my dogs, a terrier mix and an English bulldog, in KL. It was fun, but nice to be back in Arizona.
 
/s/
BobH


----------



## enggie

Hi pps...

My name is Mike... from Philippines... got my Chilean Rose last Saturday and looking forward to getting other spicies...


----------



## Spyder 1.0

Hey my name is Mike Morra, i currently reside in Ontario, Canada. I got into this new hobby 4 months ago when i stumbled accross an illegal exotic animal booth at a flea market locally. Once i saw the tarantulas that the dealer had, i knew that i had to purchase one. I wanted to buy a cobalt blue, but it was only 1 inch in legspan at the time and was 75 bucks. Instead i bought a Costa Rican Zebra T. So far i am very pleased, it has molted and started turning black with markings on its legs.

My next purchase will be a Singapore sp Blue Tarantula. I know it seems like a big step from a beginner T keeper to having one of the rare'r (sp?) species of Tarantulas, but these T's especially the females with their blue/purple colouring are just amazing.

If anyone knows any places in Canada who has recently mated two of these T's and has slings to sell please by all means PM me. Thanks


----------



## Maculata

Hello,

My name is Yves from Flanders (Belgium) and have a collection T's and snakes. 
These are my T's at the moment, it' still growing (will it ever stop???) :? 

Acanthoscurria geniculata - semi-adult female
Avicularia metallica - spiderling 
Brachypelma albopilosum - semi-adult felmale
Brachypelma smithi - adult female
Brachypelma vagans - adult female
Citharischius crawshayi - spiderling
Chromatopelma cyanopubescens - semi-adult female
Grammostola aureostriata - semi-adult female
Grammostola pulchra - semi-adult female
Grammostola rosea - spiderling
Grammostola rosea - adult female
Haplopelma lividum - adult female
Heteroscodra maculata - semi-adult female
Poecilotheria regalis - spiderling
Pterinochilus murinus - semi-adult female

My english isn't verry good, hope you all understand!


----------



## simon780

*Newbie*

Hi All, my name is Simon, from Hong Kong, 22 years old

I have been owning 3 species scorps for 2 months now
One Heterometrus Spinifer (Forest Scorpion)
One Pandinus Cavimanus   (Red Claw Scoprion)
Dozen of Chinese Golden Scorpions (I don't know what the scientific name is)

I didn't know I could have snakes, frogs, scrops, spiders, bla bla bla .. as pets
If I knew I would have started owning them as pets four years ago :} 

I found this forum by googling around, this forum is very informative, now I am visiting it every day  


I am hoping to add some more centipedes, spiders and scorpions into my collection in the future


----------



## Spyder 1.0

this is my costa rican zebra T before his first molt(first molt owned by me i mean)






Black swallowtail tiger swallowtail and white admiral butterfly's






some kindof swamp dragonflies






Cicada, asian longhorn beetle, Kaydidid(sp?)











one of the highlights of my collection. forgot the name some tree burrowing wasp






another highlight is my cecorpia moth






stolen from niagra conservatory






store bought atlas moth the largest moth in the world






more store bought goodies. i hope to god that the T died of natural causes...






orb weaver





offspring))))))))))))






old ass water beetle and some wasps






caught most of my collection personally and framed them myself

what do you guys think


----------



## VooDooMan

Hey there guys and gals..... my name is Michael Jackson - LOL kidding!
I am actually Christian of Canada BC. 
No spider yet but I just posted a WTB in the forum, hopefully some one has some thing kicking around for me!
I wouldn't mind picking up a few good chats friends for questions from time to time!

I am a tool and die maker......and I work 16 hours a day 7 days a week, How lame is that? LOL
any way now you all know I am lame ( and very rich )
I am happy to have joined!

Thank you


----------



## siderdude

*Intro*

Hi, My name is Jim and I live in Michigan and have been collecting T's and Scorps for about 12 years, right now I'm at 14 T's and 3 scorps, here is a list

1 Black Fattailed (Androctonus bicolor)

2 Yellow Fattailed (Androctonus australis)

1 Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni)

5 Mexican Redknee (Bachypelma smithi)

1 Greenbottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) 

1 Usumbara Orange Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus)

1 Antilles Pinktoe (Avicularia versicolor)

1 Pink Zebra Beauty (Eupalaestrus camp stratus)

1 Ecuadorian purple (Avicularia purpurea)

1 Venezuelan Suntiger (Psalmopoeus irminia)

1 Goliath Pinkfoot (Theraphosa apophysis)

1 Mexican redleg (Brachypelma emilia)

and still growing!


----------



## Raihana

I am an arachnid addict. I have kept L mactans for quite a while and just took the plunge for my first T in mid November, now I have 4 and another on the way!

I am a happily married homeschooling mom of 4 (only 3 left at home) running my own private little zoo! LOL


----------



## Marts

Hey dudes,

Just started checking out the forum the other week and notcied a whole lot of useful information for people interested in T's, like myself.

My love for spiders started about 3 months ago, one fateful morning i woke up and noticed a small, but still scarey, Huntsman spider on the roof of my Melbourne house. So i did the usual and caught him in a glass. Instead of throwing him out though, i kept him. At first i kept him in the glass itself, feeding him daddy longlegs and the occasional fly for about 3 or 4 days, until i built a halfassed home for him.

Hes been living happily for the passed 2 or 3 months, eating flies, moths and cockroackes. But enough about my huntsman, i want a Tarantula.

Im going overseas for 6 months this year, but when i get back, im going to go out and purchase a terrarium, all the equipment, then a mad looking spider. So i may be asking a few questions around here to try and learn as much as i can.

Cheers guys.


----------



## sfmajik

*Hello everyone!*

My name is Jerry I'm from Chicago IL I'm 28 I have owned T's for about 3 years now. Was a member of spidertak.com and since that site is gone I think. I thought I should be a member in this site plus I think this site is  superior to that other site, Well I hope I get to know at least a couple people. Thanx to all.


----------



## rYe

spyderowner69 said:


> Hey my name is Mike Morra, i currently reside in Ontario, Canada. I got into this new hobby 4 months ago when *i stumbled accross an illegal exotic animal booth at a flea market locally. Once i saw the tarantulas that the dealer had, i knew that i had to purchase one.* I wanted to buy a cobalt blue, but it was only 1 inch in legspan at the time and was 75 bucks. Instead i bought a Costa Rican Zebra T. So far i am very pleased, it has molted and started turning black with markings on its legs.
> 
> My next purchase will be a Singapore sp Blue Tarantula. I know it seems like a big step from a beginner T keeper to having one of the rare'r (sp?) species of Tarantulas, but these T's especially the females with their blue/purple colouring are just amazing.
> 
> If anyone knows any places in Canada who has recently mated two of these T's and has slings to sell please by all means PM me. Thanks



LM<edit>AO nothing like telling everybody you knowingly buy illegal exotics.


----------



## George!

Hi Everyone,

My name is Dan, im from Guildford, Surrey in the UK. I got into tarantulas about 4-5 months ago and I love it. Ive just become a member of the BTS and am looking forward to starting to go to exhibitions etc.

I currently own 6 Tarantulas:

A.insubtilis

A.sp "Paraguay" (The most beautiful spider I have)

B.albopilosum

G.rosea

N.carapoensis

P.cambridgei (He's called George!)

I will post some pictures in the pictures thread at some point for you all to see! and also if you can check out my thread in the field trip section about planning my gap year, see if you can help. Cheers!

Dan


----------



## stk5m

Hey I'm Alex and I'm from Cincinnati OH.  I just started collecting T's and it's quite addicting.


----------



## titus

I'll take this time to say Hello. Hello. Now that we have that over with I'm Zach I live in Germany but was born in CA, USA. I've been keeping and breeding various herps and others though the years from Dart frogs (egg feeding species) to snakes and co. I've just the last years started with inverts. My first a Av. sp. and then a Br. Klaasi. Then recently picked up a few slings to give that a hand. I'm hoping to expand my knowlage from you all and give what information I can to share.


----------



## Lynnsdragons

Hi... My name is Lynn with Lynn's bearded Dragons....I am a breeder of dragons and crickets... My other half (Sprocket) does Ball pythons and Rats..
I love scorpions and am slowly getting over my fear of spiders...(They get a bad rep just like snakes)....Mark from Neu World Spiders is helping me..Hope I got his name right..Sorry Mark if I did not...

We have been breeders for 10 years now..
Our other loves are NASCAR, Harleys, NHRA..You know go fast things...


----------



## mr_jacob7

*Hi.*

I'm jake, and i just feel obliged to say hello to everybody. i look foward to chatting to everyone about theriphosidaes, and other inverts. c ya'll.


----------



## nuclearnipple

*This is me!*

Hi all my real name is sean, i live in the UK and have just returned to the tarantula keeping hobby after a couple of years without them.....i have kept inverts and reptile for about 10 years now but had to sell all my pets a couple of years ago due to moving into a small flat from a 3 bedroom house!! 
i had over 40 Ts and about 25 different species. i also kept mantids, cockroaches, a snake or 2, gecko's and bearded dragons!! i am again moving into a new house in 2 week and have already got a T ready for the move its only a 2" lasidoria parahybana juvenile for now but they are my favorite!! will be getting more as time goes on and as my finances allow!!!



anyway a big hello to all!


----------



## Biledemon3

*Hello*

hello everyone. I am new, well obviously. :?


----------



## crash1292

*hi*

hello from milwaukee!!!.....new too keeping spiders...but they are cool......almost as cool as my harleys,now if I could train one to ride on my bars......


----------



## Anastasia

crash1292 said:


> hello from milwaukee!!!.....new too keeping spiders...but they are cool......almost as cool as my harleys,now if I could train one to ride on my bars......


I tryed, cant fit no helmets, and big problem wit goggles


----------



## Ruby

Hello everyone 

Not sure how long ive been a member on here but i realised i had not introduced myself so better late than never. 

Im Ruby 19 from a cold boring town in East Sussex called Seaford. I have been keeping T's for just over a year now my first T was of course a G. rosea i have now built my collection to.

Ziggy Stardust (adult male) - Grammastola Rosea 
Fluffy (unsexed) - Grammastola Pulchra 
Mo (unsexed) - Brachypelma smithi 
Lestat (unsexed) - Citharischius crawshayi
Pandora (unsexed) - Citharischius crawshayi

Look forward to chatting to you all !


----------



## jasso

Heya arachnophiles!  Me and my girlfriend are going to get a few tarantulas (3 B. vagans slings to be exact)  and we decided to do as much research as we can before actually getting them.  So I decided to join this site.  Caring for invertabrate animals isn't new to me, I have cared for land hermit crabs for some time.


----------



## carrieh

My name is Carrie, I'm from ontario canada.  I already have a Grammostola rosea and am going to be getting 2 more in feburary. A Brachypelma albopilosum, and a Grammostola aureostriata.  I would love to get more, but alas my husband doesn't.  Maybe one day.

Carrie


----------



## Aeakins

Hello, hello! I am Amanda I have been fascinated with spiders my whole life but have just receantly become a tarantula owner. I have all the common ones such as two rosies and two pinktoes. I have successfully mated my rosies and waiting for the results...I am planning to add four more to my collection but that is not completely confirmed so to keep all systems clear I won't jinx the possibility  I live in Va and am finishing my first two years at a community college Lfcc and plan to transfer to V-tech anyone live around here that can help my study and breed T's? If so send me a message this would be GREAT!!! I am definently an outdoorsy person can't get enough of it and I love playing sports Basketball,soccer and crosscountry. Please send me some messages and tell me what's up! And by all means help me!:razz:


----------



## Chameleo

*I am me*

Hello everyone.  I am new to this whole spider raising thing, but a friend of mine told me to join this website and I did.  I do not own any tarantula's (unfortunately), but having a small child makes things a little difficult.  I do, however, own a pair of Chamealeons, Jordan and Ghost, which i plan on breeding next summer.  I have recently added to my collection about a dozen foaches (a gift from my friend) so I can breed them and have my own food fromthe young... Someday lol.  My name is Magui and I am from Iowa.  I am 23 years old, and my son is 1.  I do not know much about the tiny, amzing world of insect and arachnids, but hopefully this site will help me learn a thing or two...  Bonne journee!!  

Magui :3:


----------



## Iggy

Hello,  I have been out of keeping Ts for a number of years and the addiction is back!  Thanks


----------



## OTwolfe

*hello there*

Greetings, I'm a 21 year old occupational therapy student from Michigan. I was introduced to arachnoboards by my beau, and found it facinating. I don't have any inverts right now, but I am working on welcoming a leapord gecko to my family- my first herp To be truthful, I am somewhat arachnophobic, especially of the true spider body type. However for some reason, T's are not as frightening, and I managed to actually hold one of my beau's a. avic quite comfortably. I'm hoping that as I learn more, I can conquor my fear. T's are very facinating, and I'm looking forward to learning more.


----------



## HerpCenter

Hello,

My name is Rich and I am a 29 year old father of 2. Some people on this site know me from other sites, and other, well hello there.

I figured I would introduce myself to everyone. I currently don't own any inverts, but I do intend on adding some to my "pets list". I currently keep reptiles, and I also have several more of them I wish to add.


----------



## TarantulaCages.com

*TarantulaCages.com*

Hi there everyone,

My name is Adam Hundt from Seattle, WA and I've recently started a website called TarantulaCages.com, which specializes in hand made acrylic cages made just for tarantulas.

I've been a longtime "lurker" to this site, and finally made  an effort to contribute. I hope you will check out the site and give me some feedback, and maybe even buy a cage for yourself!

Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Game_Slave

Hi my name is Daniel and I'm happily married to my wife Amy who got me my first tarantuala. I joined this community because me and my wife wanted to be a part of all the information and pictures being shared in the arachnid world. If you want to see pics of my T, the pics should be in the arachnoGallery under catergory Aphonopelma. It's nice to be aboard and if you have any questions or comments dont be afraid to message us, thanks .


----------



## C L Coles

*Hello*

Hello

I joined recently to get information and see what's going on in the spider world.  I don't have any spiders yet as i'm still doing research.  I've kept lizards a while ago, but found it hard to get crickets (quite a while ago).  Now it seems that it is much easier to get information and supplies for invertibrates and reptiles, so I decided to investigate these animals.  I've always liked spiders and think that, like bats and snakes, they are an underappreciated group of animals.  I'm interested in tarantulas and plan to buy online.  I've posted on the Canadian board regarding online dealers of equipment and animals as I don't deal with pet stores. Any experiences or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## jam

*Obsessed*

Whut up?!
      Got my first tarantula about 1 month ago(G. rosea-aka Charmane). Thats when I became obsessed. Seems like I live and breath tarantula's now. I got my second T about a week ago(P. regalis-aka Valentina).  Charmane is about 1 1/2 years, Valentina is in her 4th instar. I know this is nothing compared to most but I already know what i want and the list keeps growing. I would like to make a spider room before i get to crazy but will probably get 4more in the near future. Charmane has been very interesting to say the least. Her crazy behaviors had me worried at first but the more I research the more I find out that all this is normal for her species. Anyway..really like this forum alot. Looking forward to learning from everyone hear and sharing my experience also.
                   Jam


----------



## AveryQuest

*Hello From Me *

Hello i would like to introduce my self my name is Jayson 29/M from Oregon.  I have had T's in the past but i got out of the hobby ( i know i was crazy) LoL but  now i'm back and thought i would hang out here if that is ok?  right now i have a Mexican red knee (Brachypelma smithi) and am thinking about picking up a Brazilian salmon pink birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana) tomorrow from the pet shop. my other hobbys include webdesign ( so if anybody needs help with there sites let me know i would be glad to help) working on my car and slapping my kids around LoL J/K well thats about it hope to talkto you guys soon


----------



## LittleCricket

Hello My name is Thomas St.George and I live here in San Antonio , Texas and i am into just about everything. With the help from my friend Bobby I have a pretty nice collection now. Always been a Ball python guy and now i have about 30 T'S in my snake room.   I am sure i will meet some of you at Arachnocon 07!! Take care Thomas


----------



## Mr.Extreme

Hello, I am Jack Stewart Gatti I'am 14 years old turning 15 may 1, um Im Italian/Canadian, was born Montreal,Canada im gonna move to Romania though im sorda new to Tarantula I bought my Rose Hair like 2 weeks before Christmas Day, Mines molted 2 weeks ago so now you know me lol


----------



## ironmonkey78

*its me*

howdy. 
my names marc.  kept a few Ts some years ago, grew up with pets of anything that moved.  grew up in new mexico so as you can guess I had a lot of interesting pets.  recently got the lil lady to give me the ok for Ts and I didnt waste any time.  now Im in colorado. not a lot of stores out here that stock anything other than your big rosies though. 
have
of course a rosie
h. lividum
p. murinus
p. irminia

Poecilotheria striata
Holothele incei
and Cyriopagopus sp Blue
coming when the weather warms a little
true spiders I have a robertsi (love watching her take food)
thanks
marc


----------



## spinnekop04

*Newbies*

Hey all,

Posted once or twice, wanted to introduce myself, name's Lou, from Johannesburg, SA. New to the site, but been keeping for about a year now. Favourite's gotta be a Brachypelma Smithi / Emilia and Avicularia Versicolor, got a breeding pair together at the moment, hoping to get a good sac real quick....also some of our unique local ones gotta be mentioned...Ceratogyrus and Harpactira...really adds some variety!

Hope to see more of those great collections on the site...
later.


----------



## PhoenixHippie

*My First T from Scott's*

I live in Arizona and we have a lot of Ts outside the city in the deserts.  I was always intrigued with them but never kept a native wild one.  The ones I've handled seemed to enjoy walking on my hand and arm.  Seems that they are intrigued by your body heat and the different textures on your skin and clothes.  I just ordered a chaco golden knee from Scott's Tarantulas.  He delivers more than he promises.  Packed well, arrived quickly, seems very healthy.  Named it Blondie.  I think the golden knee is one of the best to have.  It is gentle and actually seems to like to be handled.  Some of them do, some don't.  They become more active after 6 PM.  My room temperature right now is about 68 deg, just a little bit cool for a T, and when Blondie has been on my hand a minute or two, she seems to warm up and wants to walk around on my hand and arm.  10-20 minutes later I will carefully  get her on the end of my finger and place her back into the tank's bottom, and sometimes she crawls back up my finger to run around some more!  She has eaten a few crickets, but apparently made friends with one very large pregnant cricket, I caught them sleeping together all day under the moss!    I'm going to enjoy her.


----------



## bborysow

phoenixhippie, I'm sorry to tell you, but you need to do some serious research on keeping tarantulas.  You are so off the mainstream of knowledge, its not even funny.  Please do your research.


----------



## PhoenixHippie

Excuse me, what in the %$#&* are you talking about??


----------



## daniel s.

Hi there,

I'm from Nashville and my name is Daniel, but my friends call me Dan. I'm currently finishing my degree in business management, and I'm working part time. I got my first tarantula some months ago and was searching for more info on how to properly care for it, and stumbled upon this awesome website!!! I never knew there were soooo many different species out there. I think I have a rose hair aka grammostola rosea but not sure if it's male or female? How can I find out how to sex it?

I'm very excited to be here and talk with y'all! 

Thanx
Dan


----------



## Selenops

PhoenixHippie said:


> Excuse me, what in the %$#&* are you talking about??


I think he means don't let the cricket and Chaco Golden Knee warm up together. Crickets are extremely nasty customers whom have devoured people's smaller Ts before if kept together unsupervised. How large is your Chaco? If it a subadult or adult, there is probably no reason to be concerned unless your Chaco is in premolt.


----------



## PhoenixHippie

That's what he probably meant, yes, but I have a big problem with people making assumptions.  He doesn't know me, I don't know him, but he gets on here and implies that I'm ignorant about tarantulas.  For all he knows, I could have a PhD. in Entomology.  I sure as heck don't know what he has his degrees in.  That's the problem with these boards.  Yes, I did  my research.  Yes, I have books on the care of tarantulas.  Yes, I have read many websites about tarantulas and their care.  I have handled dozens of wild tarantulas, usually rescuing them from neighbor's homes and garages as well as my own.  I pick them up, put them in a container and release them far into the desert.  Ignorant people would call an exterminator.  BTW, some of those people moved here from Canada...People that have lived here a long time know that the Ts are pretty harmless.  Yes, I know that large crickets can harm small tarantulas.  Yes, I know they should not have crickets around at all when they molt.  Yes, I know the prey has to be sized at ~ 50% of the size of the T.  Yes, my Ts are big enough to handle themselves around any size cricket.  Yes, I know enough to take uneaten ones out of the tank...geez, anything else?  Is he afraid I might damage the hobby or something?


----------



## LPacker79

I think what Brian most likely meant was that you repeatedly claimed the T's seemed to "like" being handled. T's don't enjoy being handled anymore than  you would like having a giant pick you up. If a person handles a T, it's strictly because the human wishes to do so, the T experiences no enjoyment from it at all.


----------



## Grey_Owl

Hello. I'm new this group. I look forward to meeting and learning from other arachnophiles. I'm in Northern California, and have a modest collection of inverts and other critters. Cya round!


----------



## PhoenixHippie

Why don't we let "Brian" jump in here and tell us what he meant instead of guessing?  And how does an expert determine whether a T likes to be handled or not?  Are you just repeating something that was stated by an expert?  What method of mind reading are you using on your T to determine this?


----------



## spider_fan

> And how does an expert determine whether a T likes to be handled or not? Are you just repeating something that was stated by an expert? What method of mind reading are you using on your T to determine this?


The best evidence for it is the fact that their brains aren't large or complex enough to have emotions such as happiness, therefore being handled does not make your T happy, as they can't experience happiness. Tarantulas are purely instinctual creatures, they don't have likes and dislikes other than having what they need to survive, I.E. food, water and the correct temperature.


----------



## iucandi

*Hey! I'm Candace with a Zebra T and a Rose Hair T*

Hey everyone!  my name is *Candace* and i'm new here to arachnoboards but already i'm addicted to the site. Anyways, I was referred here by Andy83, so far he has been my tarantula mentor. The first tarantula that I bought, yesterday, was a Rose Hair T that I bought from PetCo. Unfortunately it is too young to be sexed. I really hope its not a male but either way I love it. The second T I bought, yesterday, was a Zebra T from Nicaragua. I also bought this one from PetCo. I'm excited about the two different tank set ups that are required for these two. On the one hand I have a desert T and on the other I have a rain forest T. 

I am a big pet person. I have a colony of hermit crabs, a colony of fiddler crabs, 8 different tropical fish that I keep in a 55 gal, 2 apple snails, 1 beta, 2 cats (Chief and Dante), a sweet gold fish that has his own 20L, and my newest edition, the T's. 

I put the Zebra T in a 10gal because they are fast and tend to be "skittish" so I wanted him to have enough room to freak out, haha.

The Rose Hair is in one of those large critter cages, but this is temporary. I gave him english ground up nut, which is very much like sand. He also has one of those logs to hide under, and of course the infamous water dish. I've only had him for one day and already he is starting a small web at the entrance of the log. 

I haven't fed them yet because I want them to get used to their new surroundings, but I am looking forward to it.

I'm honestly surprised about my new found love of T's. Even though they sit around most of the time, they are still very pretty and interesting to look at and study.  Which I must say, I wish there was more to learn about them.

I spent all day yesterday researching T's and I didn't find much information that didn't repeat the same thing. I guess that's why I like this site....people post some random things about their pet T's which I find interesting.

Anyways,

I have an exam I have to start studying for, sorry for writing a book. 

HAVE A GOOD DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## sstellw

Hello Arachnofans. I'm new and my name is Sarah. I'm 20 and go to Clemson University in upstate SC where I'm majoring in biology and minoring in entomology. I only have 2 tarantulas at the moment, though I have owned many over the years. I purchased Clawdia, my Brachypelma Smithi, when I was 11 and she is still with me and ready to mate. Also ready to mate is my male Haplopelma lividum, Waltraud, who I got this summer. If your tarantula wants to get it on with my tarantula let me know and we can arrange a date for them. I just stumbled on this little community and I'm looking forward to being a part of it and I already want to comment on the current topic. 
    I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed PhoenixHippie's tarantula/cricket story. Whether or not tarantulas experience emotion is irrelevant. The fact is, they fulfill some sort of need that we have and so applying human characteristics is only natural. I like to think that my tarantulas like me.


----------



## TRON

Hi everyone. I´m a 35 year old dog trainer from Brazil and I became adicted last july when I bought my first Slings. After that I bought 3 other juvelines and some other Slings. Right now I have:
1 Lasiodora Klugi - 15 cm
1 Brachypelma smithi - 11 cm
1 Poecilotheria rufilata - 14 cm
2 Lasiodoras parahybana - 5 cm
1 Vitalius longisternalis - 2,5 cm
1 Vitalius roseus - 5 cm
1 Aviculária metallica - 5 cm
2 Brachypelma albopilosum  - 5 cm
I´ve been visiting brazilian fórums but this a hole lot better. Still I´ve learned about arachnoboards through them so they are very usefull  
I´m sorry for the measurements in cm  and any grammar mistakes , this is not my native language. I´m very pleased to became part os this amazing forum.  Contratulations!!!


----------



## AirForce1AkaB

Hell My name i s Bryan I live in Marylabd near Washington DC
Im 17 and Own 5 Emporers and want to get more types this weekend


----------



## Nitibus

*I'm ike an arachophile s'ling*

Hi all

Just got a new Green Bottle blue. ( about 2.5 inches ) I haven't had a T since two mexican red bellies were forced on me 15 years ago... that ended in disaster. I'm hoping to raise a beautiful heathly T, and not get a wet bite this time

Wish me luck


----------



## mischaaussems

*Introducing myself*

Hi my name is Mischa Aussems. I'm a 28 year old male from the Netherlands. I started keeping T's two years ago, and currently own about 20 adult species. I work as a clinical respiratory technician in the university hospital of Maastricht. I have a girlfriend called Anouk, a two month old son called Delano and a four and a half year old daughter called Benita. My other interests are drumming (almost 21 years now), tattoo's and piercings and gaming on Xbox Live (my gamertag btw. is mischaaussems)...... I've been reading posts on this site for almost two years now, so now it's time to start posting.....


----------



## spiderguy07

*Hello All*

Hi everyone Im new to the site.  I live in Alberta Canada and keep 10 T's and 1 Bearded Dragon.  I have a 3 yr old daughter and We love being Exotic keepers of odd and unusualpets.  I googled this site and glad I found it.  Thanks all.


----------



## Exotic-Pets

*Hello Arachnoboards!*

Hi Guys,

My name is Phil, I am a web developer for a UK Exotic Pet website called Exotic-Pets.co.uk

I'm here to shamlessly plug our website to your UK based members, and maybe post a few bits for sale in your classifieds area.

Also, I'd like to invite any website owners (esp from the US) to list their website (including the Arachnoboards cheif) on our new links directory.

We have *LOTS* of US and other international users asking us for trader details and/or specialist advice.

http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/directory-add.php

Please pass this link on to site owners.

Cheers, Phil


----------



## hoystyler

*Hiya All ..*

Selenocosmia stirlingi . I have two of them just wanted to say hi to all forum users. Iam Hoya iam male and 28 yrs old and lived in Queensland, i moved from Vic about a yr ago.  Where they don't have big spiders like up here. i will post pics of them soon. bye for now


----------



## TMac

*New*

Hi, my name is Tony.  Great site.  I have been a 'T' owner for about 3 weeks.  Could not decide which species to start with so I started with 4 slings (1 Seemanni and 3 Brachy's).  Sizes 3/4" - 1.75".

Don't know if this hobby was such a good idea.  I find it too fascenating for my own good.  I've socked all of my extra spending money and then quite a bit more into this already (all the supplies as well as the little devils).  I've discovered I have a larger balance on my charge card than I do brains or open household space when it comes to learning about T's.  I have more T's on order. Guess you could say "I am hooked".  

Drop a line if anyone wants to talk T's or anything else.


----------



## calyst

Heyo heyo from Las Cruces, New Mexico.  

M F U
0.1.0 G. rosea 
0.0.3 Ch. cyanopubescens
0.0.1 A. bicegoi


----------



## Gem

Hallo all, i've been a member of this fabulous site for quite a while but have never really had chane to get on line so i thought i would take the time to introduce myself properly. Names Gem, got 12 T's (amongst things) and thoroughly enjoy the hobby/obsession:? . T's rule!!!!!:worship: :worship: so please speak to me as and when you see fit. Peace out y'all
Gem x:}


----------



## darkfaery

*hi all and need some advice*

Hi all. we are a couple from somerset UK and have a wide range of reptiles and other animals.......

I would like some advice on a spider that we rehomed yesterday as to its identification....I will post the message under the main topic....and hopefully someine may be able to help


----------



## nastin8

Hello all.


----------



## jeroenkooijman

Hi all,
My name is Jeroen Kooijman, 27 years, from Den Helder in the Netherlands.  
I keep a lot of scorpions (60+), some tarantula's (25+), 3 tortoises, 2 cameleons, 2 gecko's, 5 snakes, a French bulldog and 2 cats.

My main animals are the scorpions.


----------



## scootz™

*Hi there!*

I actually first joined the forum because I was a little concerned for my Brazilian White Knee (Acanthoscurria Geniculata). She hadn't been eating her regular meal of crickets, and it had been some time since she had last molted.
Today, she was right-side up in the morning, but eventually turned upside-down. I'd waited a good amount of time wondering when she was going to start molting. Then, I started panicking, thinking her time was up as she wasn't moving.

However, I was eventually put to ease when movement was spotted and she began molting out of her old shell.

She's currently the only spider I have at the moment. I may eventually get others, but not for the time being.
She's not the first tarantula I've had, either. I'm not sure what breed it was, but I had one given to me back when I was 16 (29 now - turning 30 in August). Unfortunately, my first tarantula was mauled by our house cats. They had knocked down her cage and batted her around a bit. Split her abdomen and left me to watch her slowly pass on. *sigh*

So, it was a bit of a wait before I finally decided I missed the joys and experiences of having a tarantula, and eventually decided I wanted another.

That's when I ordered my Brazilian White Knee, whom we've named Ula Tarantino. She was shipped at the beginning of Spring last year, and was only a few weeks old. I had to wait for the warmer weather to arrive before the breeders I purchased from would ship.

Aside from all that, a little about me.. I'm 29 years old (as mentioned) and work web and office administration in a computer business the fiance and I own / operate in a small-town community located in Ontario Canada.
Since we barely have time for ourselves outside the business, I don't really have any hobbies aside from geeking online.

I look forward to partaking in and sharing as many of my own experiences when it comes to the main discussion of this community.

I also want to thank those responsible for allowing me to be a part of this community. I pretty much know the common sense netiquete rules, however, I have read and understood the regulations of this particular community, and shall do my best not to obstruct them.

Cheers,
scootz.


----------



## Razor

*New member*

Hey everyone I am new here just wanted to say hello .
Im not new to spiders ive had over 40 spiders in the last 12 years.
Lasidora's ,Avic species of all types. Mexican red legs and Pinktoe  colonies.
I love the hobby and I just got back into it, after not having any spiders for the last 3 years.


----------



## Natemass

didnt even realize this was here soo Hey everyone, my name is Nate Goodwin and im currently living in Halifax Ma and at the moment i have 22 Ts i think idk lost count from last month, i have 4 fire belly toads, 3 snakes right now and 1 scorpion, did have 15 emps at one point. me n my dad always had some emps or G.roseas in the house, but didnt have anything from 8th grade till about junior year in HS but now that im a senior i have all the above and hopefully getting more... i guess thats it

Nate


----------



## Blaster

Hi there. My name's Maciek (Matthew), I'm 19. I keep invertebrates mainly (T's, Scorpions, Amblypygids, Centipedes, True spiders etc.). I've been reading AB for  quite a long time, but recently I decided to become a more active user. Yep, and I'm from Poland so excuse my english if it's wrong  Cheers, Blaster.


----------



## ember

Howdy!

I am a momma, and a wife, and an animal lover. We have one very large tarantula in our family... and we love him (her?) quite a bit. We snagged him from a bad situation where his spidery needs were not being met... and he lives in the lap of eight-legged luxury here with us. This Rosea is now very respected, instead of living in a tiny plastic box with no amenities. 

Being interested and responsible animal owners, I am excited to join a forum where I can learn more than care-sheet basics about our spider. My son is as interested with animals as I am, and he is already talking about more arachnids at some point. We will learn all we can now, and thus be ready where life hands us another opportunity to take in an invertebrate in need. 

Our spider is named Ananci. He (she?) lives in a 20 gallon tank on our bookcase, guarding our books. Ananci is a good keeper of our stories! He has a base of the tank made of compressed coconut fiber, and we have a moss collection in parts, as well. Ananci has a really cool vase (made to look ancient, with a manufactured crack and hole in the side) that he can hide in, and has an over turned bark round for climbing under or on top of (it is not hight or precarious - long and flat-ish) and he likes to spin web over that. He has a small ceramic bowl with a sponge for water (well, also to help the tank with humidity - though we have no heat sources or anything like that - and so the crickets can drink too) and since the tank is on the middle shelf of the case, he has plenty of shading from the light. 

I want to learn how to keep him healthy, things to look for that suggest problems so I can fix conditions before it affects his health, etc. Also, I need, for my own curiosity, to lean how to sex him (or her). 

Here is a big question: what to do about ants? I have those small house ants wanting into the tank. They are climbing the book case in a small line. I keep wiping the trail with peppermint and eucalyptus essential oil, but I am questioning the effectiveness. Ants can be harmful to even a really big spider, right? 

Since I just moved him into a big tank, should I be concerned that he will not know how to catch the illusive cricket, now that they have more room to keep away from the spider? Or can I just trust that he will know how to get crickets even if they are not literally climbing all over him?

Thanks!


----------



## gaully

*hello everyone*

I have an aussie T it's a Selenotypus Carbine [Plumpie] a two year old. had it from a sling it's name is Itsie also i have a Female Huntsman who is gaurding her eggs at the moment. I'm really hooked on spiders now they are great pets to have. I'm looking forward to talking and learning with all of you


----------



## WickedThird

Hello all...My name is Will, I'm 26...in CT...and I'm getting an Emperor Scorpion soon...(seeing as how my other 3 roommates would kill a tarantula if I got one.)  A friend showed me this site, and it's pretty cool...Lots of helpful information...with the exception of anywhere that currently has Emperor's for sale...and that aren't sold out...


----------



## andy375hh

*Hello everybody*

MY name is Andy I am 30 and  I am from MI I currently have 3 scorpions, 4 tarantula's and 3 snakes. I found this board when I was looking for some info on scorpions. So far what  I have seen on this board is very informative information on inverts.


----------



## smashOgre

*First & Probably Last Message From Me*

:razz: Hello everyone, my name is John, aka Ogre, and I live in Houston Texas. I currently don't keep anything because of tight $$$$ issues, but that doesn't keep me from learning about all the interesting creatures this world has to offer!!! I join several forums that I find to be well run and interesting, for different types of animals, as I really like them all. I don't ever post in the forums, but I enjoy reading about critters through the eyes of people who keep them.  Thanks guys... keep up the good typingeek: 'cause I'm watching you!!)

OGRE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mitchell123

*New here...*

Hi

My name is Mitchell and i'm 18 years , my nationality is Dutch.
I know have 13 T's  and 2 scorps...here's my list...

 T's

-Grammostola rosea
-Brachypelma Vagans 4x
-Brachypelma Boehmei
-Nhandu Chromatus
-Holethele Incei
-Psalmopoeus cambridgei
-Avicularia versicolor
-Avicularia Avicularia
-Haplopelma Lividum
-Citharischius crawshayi

 Scorps

 pandinus imperator 2x


----------



## Syngyne

Hey all,

I'm Alex, and I'm from Dallas, Texas. I came across this site while doing research for a school project. For one of my classes I have to build a Flash site for a fictional company, and I decided to make a company that sells tarantulas since I think they're cute. 

I don't own any yet. I'd love to get a G.pulchra, but I have no idea where to find one around town. Also, there's the whole poor college student thing (again! working on degree #2).


----------



## mischaaussems

jeroenkooijman said:


> Hi all,
> My name is Jeroen Kooijman, 27 years, from Den Helder in the Netherlands.
> I keep a lot of scorpions (60+), some tarantula's (25+), 3 tortoises, 2 cameleons, 2 gecko's, 5 snakes, a French bulldog and 2 cats.
> 
> My main animals are the scorpions.


Hi Scorpion or is it now Mr Kooijman , Nice to see you here. Lately we see a lot of people from the dutch tarantula forum..... 

greetzzz...   Mischa


----------



## ragnew

Hi folks,

My name's Richie, I'm from Denver Colorado. I came across this site doing a web search on my Scolopendra Subspinipes, and I've gotta say that I look forward to being a part of the forum.

I've been into herps for the majority of my life (I've had reptiles and amphibians for about 20 years now), and just recently delved into the arachnid and Myriapod world. 

Currently I own a Vietnamese Giant Centipede, a Red Thick-Tailed Scorpion (babycurus jacksoni) and a very cool little wolf spider that I found cruising around my work.

Lookin' forward to talk to you all.


----------



## FatalForty

*wassup peeps!*

Waddup all.  My name's Fortunato but just call me Forty for short.  I got into this awesome hobby when I graduated from high school.  My brother bought me an emperor scorpion as a graduation present and since then I loved it.  I currently still own that same scorpion and planning on getting a fat-tailed one soon.


----------



## sori-tan

*n00b introduction*

Hello, I'm new to Ts in general. I've never owned a T, but I'm doing some research into them because I'm considering it. I'm thinking of either a normal Rosie or a B. Smithi, or a Curly Hair. I don't know latin names very well at this point, so you'll have to bear with me as I learn them.

I've got quite a bit in hand already, to suit most stages of life a T might go through, including most hideys and covers. All I lack, it seems, is substrate, food, and an actual T.  But you know, I'm still unsure if they're for me, and atop that, I'm not sure which one to get, or what stage of life to get it in.

Hoping to find many answers here.


----------



## M13

Hi all

My name is Kain, 24 years old form the UK.

I bought my first spider yesterday, a Costa Rican Zebra Tarantula.

At the moment he's kept in sterilised jam jar along with sterilised peat and a few little cork rocks.

Hes only about 15mm at the moment, but I have the full set up for when hes a little bigger (I was told to keep him in a jar while he is so young so he don't escape)

I got him (or her) home and fad him a few crickets, first this he did was kill and eat it. A friend of mine who has kept spiders for 40 years, said it's a fantastic sign that he's hungry, especially having been moved about.

Anyway I will shut up now 

Kain


----------



## ballpython2

*What's up everyone*

Hello, all my name is John 24 years old and I have chose to take up the tarantula hobby. Most of my tarantulas I have brought and will buy are going to come from Botar (botarby8s.com). For those of you who order online or live in the KS area you probably know botar as being one of the most trustworthy, and dependable breeder of inverterbrates.

From Botar I have aquired  a Antilles Pinktoe Tarantula (Avicularia versicolor),  two Cameroon Red Baboon (Hysterocrates gigas), a Emperor Scorpion (Pandinus imperator), and a Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu vulpinus). Once, i get a little bit more money I'll be adding more fiesty, aggressive and fast tarantulas to my collection.

I usually ask a lot of questions  because  the more I know about my tarantulas the better care I can have for them.

So hello everyone!!!!:clap:   below is a picture of my one of my newest family members this is a Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu vulpinus)


----------



## Mizerie

*Hello*

What's up people I am Mizerie.
I am 27yrs old & have 6 daughters age's 9-2yrs, I live in Minneapolis MN. It's cold here rite now here's a view



I got my first T five years ago, & my second a year later.
The second got mortaly injured about two months ago, So I got online to see what I could find & thats how I found scott's T's, Who lead me here.


----------



## MikeB

*Hey!!*

I am from Long Island, New York and have owned spiders, one at a time, for 30 years.  Had mexican redlegs for a long time, but bought a green bottle blue for the first time last November.  He is a quick one, and a HUNGRY one!!

I am very happy to have found this site, as I have used the postings and the live chat to learn more than I ever knew.

Thanks for being here!:clap:


----------



## abarth

*Hel-o*

Guess it's time to introduce myself after being registred here for a while now.

Hi, I a 24 year old guy from Norway and my name is Robin. (Excuse my english if it's poor.)
I've always been fascinated by tarantulas, snakes, scorpions etc. but never really thought of owning one myself before I suddenly "get thrown" into the hobby when saying yes to take care of my friends B.vagans while he's in Austria for 6 months.
And within a few days I'm totally in love with this little creature! 
So now I've bought my own terra, and just looking for the right girl to move in 

Besides this I'm into weightlifting and nutrition. 
I love music, and I have a maybe fading interest for motorcycles and cars.
I live with my girlfriend, our soon 1 year old daughter named Aurora and our dog (english setter?).

Good to be here. 

PS: Great that the forum is powered by vBulletin, I think they're the best ones:worship:


----------



## Mark Baumann

*Hey*

Hey all, thought I'd introduce myself. I'm not new to "bugs" (it's what my wife calls them) but I had to give them up when I moved from San Diego to Tacoma a couple years ago. Went from about 200 inverts to nothing. I ran a herp and fish shop in the San Diego area and could keep my inverts in my office. Had about 100 various spiders, scorpions, millipedes, centipedes, tail-less whipscorpions, solfugides, vingaroons and a few insects. My wife is extremely "bug" phobic so I had to give everything but a few herps up because of the no "bugs" in the house rule. All is not lost though. I've got a friend who doesn't have "bug" restrictions at his house so we're partnering up on some breeding projects. The collection is tiny for now but is going to grow rapidly. Currently I have a very awesome Cobalt Blue, two very gravid Vietnamese Centipedes, a pair of African Giant Black Millepedes and a pair of _Centruroides_(females gravid) that I haven't been able to identify yet. I would really like to aquire some _Avicularis urticans_ as this was my very first breeding success and they are still my all time favorite pink-toe. Also Robert(last name maybe Lamb) please PM me. The only thing damaged in the move north was my computer and I lost all email addresses. This is Mark formally with Live Cargo. Mark


----------



## Arachnid-tiles

Umm, I'm Schyler(Skyler) I live in Illinois..


----------



## rooster

*Hey*

33/f/USA PA Im usually into friendlier, furrier animals 6 cats, 3 dogs, 2 cows, 1 horse. But I had a friend pass away and no one wanted his tarantula so I took it. Needless to say its facinating! I found out its a G rosea and I figure its about 14yrs old. Since then I have gotten a Avicularia versicolor sling, and a Haplopelma lividum. 

Any way Im usually not really into message boards and such, but I have some specific questions about different spiders and it seems I just cant find the answers for them the web, so here I am. Hope you all can help.


----------



## craige431

Hi every one my names craig moor i am just getting to grips with my new t freddie, who is a chilean rose as i am only a beginner.  I am 27 years old and currently posted in munster germany as i am in the britsh army hi to every one and have an awosome time with your t's.


----------



## naturaldraw

*hi*

hi, my name is jayson and i am from the Philippines. I saw a TV segment showing Tarantulas as pets and i am really fascinated by it. I don't currently own any T's yet but am looking for my first purchase very soon. Am very interested in finding local supplier and breeders where i can purchase my first T's. pls pm me if you are a breeder/supplier of T's in the Philippines. Thanks.


----------



## T Frank

*I have arrived!*

I'm 39, married with four children and nobody understands me. I have two dogs, 4 crested geckos, 4 incubating crested gecko eggs and 6 T's, what's not to understand? I'm not ordinary, I'm not your everyday pet owner
T's are awesome and I'm obsessed with them!


----------



## kristal_kaos

*Hi, Im Kristal*

Hello..I am new to this hobby.  My dad had a B.smithi for many yrs. while I was young, and now I have one too.  I am not sure of the sex yet...but he/she is about 2 inches in length.  I just bought a chilean ult. male, but need to trade it or mate it or something.  I am looking for a female B.smithi to add to my collection.  I am a mother of 2 young kids (each under 4 yrs.).  i have a siamese kitten and run an apt. complex in metro Detroit.


----------



## pedipalps

*introduction*

Hi Sir and Maam,

Im Rico Angelo Pampolina from Philippines, im quite new in this hobbie (around one year) im starting collecting Tarantula and Scorpion. Thank you very much for allowing me to join this group.


----------



## dagget666

servus, this is michael from germany :worship: .

i am 24 years old and this is my first english speaking panel..
hope to meet some interesting guys here, my favourites are crotalus spp and scorpions like tityus serrulatus, lychas mucronatus, hottentotta judaicus...
i play drums, guitars, bass and banjo, still working at my own label. 
fast music rocks but i even like melodic stuff like avril lavigne, aerosmith..

so, hope i*ll enjoy.


----------



## Blake850

Hey everyone! My name is Blake...I'm 18 yr old and like some other ppl on here, I'm new to Tarantulas...before i bought my Chilean rose i squashed the big a** brown spider in my kitchen, which I *THOUGHT* was a Brown recluse until i hopped on the computer and started looking them up and what the bites were like! Well, as I was browsing the internet i saw some Tarantula sites too so I thought I'de have a look at them also! The next day my gf and I went to get something to eat and she wanted to go to the pet store that was in the same parking lot we were in...so we went in there and I saw the spiders in the back! SO,to make a long story short ( lol ) i now own a Chilean rose that's about 3-4 months old and I'm going to need everyone's help and opinions to help me raise it ! 

-Blake


----------



## BiomeBob

*Intro Greetings!*

Alas, Formal Greetings! Hello! B-Bob from Texas!:clap:  : Working with a number of inverts under my belt, and at home with two new precious Giant African Millipedes:clap:
Looking for professional and growing answers on care and interesting factoids from time to time.


----------



## tracy

*hi this is my story*

i'm new to this board ,
 i got a chilean rose in october and i have had a rollercoaster of a ride with her.
 at xmas she burrowed and confined herself to her burrow, i assumed she was gonna moult, the next thing i know i have an egg sac, so i had to do loads of research and i incubated them at 33 days, 
after being told i had probably killed them by removeing them because i am an amature,  i opened the sac at 65 days and had 120 nymphs(give or take). they have now all moulted and mum 5 days ago moulted as well, i have sold 60 spiderlings so far and i'm gonna donate a few to the british tarantula society.  my dad has had 4 and i'm keeping 6, the rest are going to the spider shop.
all this excitement and learning has well got me hooked to tarantula's.


----------



## BooyaTarantula

Hey guys, just signed on to Arachnoboards, I have only 1 T so far but plan on expanding in the near future, an A. Seemanni. How long does it take before you are authenticated to post your own threads?


----------



## monitormonster

*yar har har*

Heeeeey, folks! My name's Lindsay, and I was just stopping by to say hi to everyone....I was recommended this site through thereptileroom.org

Just looking at some info about T's, I'm in tha market for another one.....I have made enough crappy, uninformed decisions in the past when choosing pets, and I decided to do a little browsing around before I buy anything.

Anyho, nice to meetcha


----------



## Jimmy P

*Hello Arachnoboard members*

;P ;P I'm new to the Board, and also to the Spider world for some odd reason I've found a fondness for the giants. I've been in the reptile hobbie for over 20 years, had and sold but never kept them at home, and now I'm looking for my first. Please give me some Ideas of a great beginner, and the size cage I would need for adult. Thanks and God Bless!!   Jimmy Pickett 


Art Klass of  Boaddiction - Powered by vBulletin is the one who sent me to this great Arachnid site, thanks Art.


----------



## tmb66

Hello,
My name is Terri and I currently have 19 T's and 2 on the way. I got my first tarantula in 2000. She was a Goliath Birdeater. Her name was Large Marge. She died a few months ago, I don't know why, but I recently got another one and shes a girl. I just recently mated my Avicularia Minatrix with a male provided to me. I just hope that takes it would be very exciting to have babies.


----------



## mandolin101

*Hello*

I'm Coleman. I'm from California. I have an adult female A. seemani and four spiderlings just aquired from Swiftinverts.com, which are an A. avicularia, a B. Albopilosum, a P. murinus, and a N. coloratovillosus. The P. murinus is quite a handful! Any advice on what to keep him in for easy feeding as a spiderling would be greatly appreciated. He is very difficult to manage in a deli cup, lol. 
Coleman


----------



## Yuki

:} Hello there. you guys and girls can call me yuki everyone dose. i am 16 years old, in june i will be 17. I used to be scared to death of spiders. but some how i started reading up on them and i thought that Ts looked so cute. so when my pet store got one in, i had to get it. so right now i own a rose haired i love him or her so much. I hope that soon i will get a pink toe or some other breed. people think i am crazy that I love Ts but I think they are crazy to be missing out on the best pet in the world.


----------



## adbdasT

*Yooooo!*

WHATS UP!
My name's Ben. Live in Orlando. Owner of a Grammastola Aureostriata and  A. Chacoana for about two weeks now. LOVE THE GRAMMASTOLA (almost 2 in). A. Chacoana is 1/2 in. and veeeery skittish. The little guy ate a cricket (had to kill it first) the day after i got'em (Mar 6), and hasn't eaten since. Won't even touch pinheads or fresh meal worms? This normal?

Matter of fact, ordering 2-3 more today! Torn between H. Lividum, P. Murinus, P. Cambridgei, or H. Schmidti! Creating my own T room! HOLLA at a weeble on a hot tin roof. Get'm KRANG! :clap: gUa...gUa:clap:


----------



## tequila

*Hello All*

*Hi my name is Dustin i just got my first t about a week ago, a G. rosea, im very happy with it, i am 20 years old i live in Valdosta, Georgia, and i hope to expand my collection dramatically soon, with a Brazilian Salmon, and a Giant White Knee, and a Green Bottle Blue, i had my eye on all three of those as starters but to make sure i could take care of one i decided to go with the Rose Hair, which we named Tequila Rose lol :} looking forward to continuing the hobby Thanks*


----------



## Frostbite

*Hello...First post.*

Hi. 

My first post on this board. Been lurking and reading for a loong time. Lots of great info here.

Bought my first Taran 13 years ago. Have had up to 20 at one time. Given quite a few away. Down to 9 favorites. 

59 years old. Live in the frozen north tundra of Minnesota. 

Got my first spider as an exercize to cure arachnophobia. It worked! First time I handled him (yup, my first one turned out to be a male), I had sweat running down my face. He was the most gentle arach I have had. Little kids had handled him at the pet store before I bought him as a juvie.


----------



## Tranch

*Lurker Turned Poster*

Hi All,
Shameless tarantula addict here! :drool: 
I've been a lurker for a long time and have had all my various noob questions answered by searching prior posts.  You guys rawk! :worship: 
I live in West Texas and I'm a bass player. I play a BC Rich Warlock in a rock band, but I also play lots of upright slap rockabilly, blues and I play in the symphony here! I grew up on a ranch and have always been a rabid rock flipper - I drove my mother nuts with my roomful of critters. I have always wanted to be a wildlife scientist and recently got my degree, but until I find a job I'm still out playing nightclubs every night and getting paid in beer.
I have 10 species of tarantulas at the moment and am saving for more. I've been relieving Botar of his inventory for quite some time now.The incredible differences in behavior and 'tude blow me away! 
Well, it's nice to officially meet all of you, and I appreciate the wealth of knowledge and experience on this site.  To those about to type, I salute you!
Tranch


----------



## Dr. Octopus

Hi!
My name is Tarn, I live in Boston MA- I have always been interested in spiders- tarantulas in particular, and I think this is the year I will buy my first tarantula. I'll probrolly get the most docile species i can find-a Mexican red knee or somthing- pity the cobalt blue is such an angry spider- Otherwise that would be my first choice, as the cobalt blues are the most beautiful spiders I've ever seen...
I originaly planned on getting a tarantula at the local pet shop, but an arachnid enthusiast told me online never to get spiders there- He may have been right....Anyway, I look forward to reading all the spider threads- Im new here, yet feel right at home...
peace

Tarn S.


----------



## Swappo

Hello!
Male, 27 years from Sweden.
Have a small collection of spiders and a few scorpions, scolos and other animals, mainly cockroaches.
Been reading a lot in this forum before but never signed up until now.


----------



## Xochie

Hello everyone!  I'm 37/Female from Illinois and own a Costa Rican Tiger Rump (bought her approx 9-10 yrs ago). Yesterday when I can home from work with some crickets for Chorlette (original, huh), she looked 'different'. Her legs are almost tucked in under her. Maybe this is what she looks like when she is hiding in her 'bark-cave home', but she is scaring me. I have taken her out of her normal cage to see if she'll 'come out of it', but she has not moved an inch. She had just molted about 2 weeks ago. Could she be sick? Should I be worried?


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247

Hey!

I'm 21 (male) and I live in Finland.
I Have a small collection of spiders, whipscorpions, mantids and a couple of scorpions too.

New here on Arachnoboards


----------



## phanie

Hello.
My name is Stephanie and I live in Sweden. 
My major intrest in this hobby is tarantulas but I like scorpions, 
centripedes, millipedes and insects too.
My first spider was a Brachypelma smithi and I bought her 
about 3 years ago. Now i'm mostly intrested in Pamphobeteus spp.
I'm intrested in other pets too. I have a dog, cats, a rabbit, 
a guinea-pig, 2 Boa constrictor imperator, milkfrogs and an aquarium.

Now i'm running out of words :? , my english is not the greatest.

Take care


----------



## JColt

*JColt Here*

Hello all! Im  46 yr old in Ohio. Used to breed reptiles and kept Tarantulas and other creepy crawlies as pets. Thinking of getting back into it. Very nice site here


----------



## Ts8LegWonders

*Hello*

*Hello Everyone! I am brand new here!!
My name is Tara. I am an old woman! LOL (almost 33
Glad to find the boards!

T
*


----------



## dukegarda

*Hey, fairly new around here.*

Hello. I'm fairly new to Ts, at least I think so. I've had a G. rosea for a few months now. 

I'm from Canada. Hate the cold. Recently turned 21, and am attending school at the U of M.


----------



## earth_tigers

*Hello*

Hi 

Thought id introduce myself as new to this, I live in the Uk and keep only haplopelma and Ornithoctonus species.
Hence the name, let me know if you keep the same stuff


----------



## i_like_scorps

Hello everyone!  I'm Eddie and I currently have no herps or reps but have had many in the past.  I'm getting ready to begin getting some more now.  I've been a falconer for 24 years and currently have a prairie falcon and a sharp-shinned hawk and I raise parrots (umbrellas, B&G and Severe macaws, solomon island eclectus, congo african greys, slender-bill and peach-front conures and white face cockatiels).  I'm getting my tanks ready for my first purchase of scrops which will be:

Fat Tailed Scorpion  (Androctonus amoreuxi)
Yellow Fat Tailed Scorpion  (Androctonus australis)
Egyption Death Stalker Scorpion  (Leirus quinquestritatus)

and my next purchase will hopefully be:

Tityus bahiensis
Tityus serrulatus
Tityus falconensis

I'm looking forward to enjoying this forum!


----------



## bcxsiv

*New Canadian Here*

Hello;
My name is Judy.  I live in Saskatchewan, Canada.
I currently have a G. Rosea.  But I am trying to add to my collection.  
My next t's are A. Versicolor, and B. Emilia.
I am hoping to have my prettys soon!


----------



## bluecowno1

Hello, everyone!
I am a freshman of this forum and come from Shanghai.
Looking forward to be your friend!


----------



## Diva Satanica

Hello all, I am also new to this forum.  I have a couple G. rosea, B. smithi and B. vagans.  I've been looking around the site and looks like a good one.  

cheers


----------



## WindtoWater

*New to Arachnoboards *

Hey all 
Happy spider owner here with lot's of questions, especially about a young Psalmopoeus cambridgei I just purchased!  Sure glad this site is here!

Have a good one!


----------



## Crazyspidergirl

*crazy 13 yr old!*

Hiya. im 13 an love animals. i liv in th UK an i wanna b a vet wen im older. i have loads of animals in my b'room (i think they r listed in ma signature). I also love dogs (hav 2), lik horse riding, we also hav 3 tortoises an numeros fish. Luv it here cus its gr8 2 find peeps hu dnt think i hav a mental problem 4 lovin all my animals. iPS i look afta all of dem myself an they r all happy an healthy! it takes me ages 2 look afta all of dem tho so i dnt c my frends much  i also love runnin an the violin. 
Love Elsa
x


----------



## TheAntiEggroll

22, from Arizona

Have a spider, 42 gallon fish tank, cat and a Shiba Inu (dog)


----------



## MaggieCole

Hi, I was involved with T's several years ago, but what with deaths in the family and a lot of time issues I ended up selling my collection. I regret it!
I am 42, a mom of five (mostly grown and in the military). Currently I live in Minnesota but we are moving to Romeoville,Illinois this June. (We just had our offer accepted on a house. It will be a BIG change from small townsville to the Chicago area!) Currently I only have one slightly spoiled B. albopilosum spiderling, but plan on adding more.


----------



## funk

Hey everyone im Josh from Sydney, Australia.. purchased my first scorpion just a few weeks ago and by the looks of this site I can learn a hell of a lot of good and valuable information. 

Oh and I am 19. :worship:


----------



## osvaldo

Welcome, Sheri, nice poem, loved it.

I dont know many women who are found of spiders, to be honest none here in Brazil...
Usually girls hate them, thats what Ive seen...good to know at least one does
like them


----------



## balintataw

*howdy!*

i'm eric from the Philippines!  I recently acquired a "Chilobrachys Huahini" or Huahini bird-eating tarantula from Thailand and was hoping to get help from you guys to take care of them!  I have done serious research about them, but I need more informatioon from experienced owners!  I alo have 2 pet lobsters, a fighting fish, and a daschund! - weird combination! ayt!


hahaha!


----------



## Veric

Hey everyone, I'm Eric. I don't have any pets besides an overweight orange tabby named Muffin (short for Ragamuffin), although I've kept green iguanas, red-eared sliders and hissing roaches before. When I first joined this board, I was planning on getting a pet millipede, but now I'm leaning towards a tarantula (or two). I probably won't get anything until classes end anyways, but I figured I should stop lurking and at least introduce myself now  It's going to be a great year!

Currently a math major at the U of W.


----------



## Indigo

Hello, I got an Emporer Scorpion as a birthday present and wanted to check out some info online, and found this site... great work, and information.

:clap:


----------



## tacomadiver

I've been in the hobby since 98.  I've had numerous different sp.  Some of which I wished I hadn't given up lol.  Anyway, good to be here.

Chris


----------



## Brettus

Hey everyone!

My name is Brett and I'm from Wollongong, Australia.  I got my first T, a Selenotypus plumipes, a few days ago.  This is my first spider, but I also keep bearded dragons and giant burrowing cockroaches (Macropanesthia rhinoceros).  I'm sure this site will undoubtedly help me as I enter the hobby.  I'm 17 (18 in 21 days! )


----------



## CharlottesKPR

*Greetings*

Hi,
  I'm Melissa from Ontario Canada.31 years old.My screen name is ChalottesKPR because thats the name of my rosehair.


----------



## uggy102

*newbie*

hi all, im wayne from cardiff/wales/uk, been a T  keeper for nearly 20yrs know, only got a smal selection know of about 22 T`s, but slowly growing again...


----------



## phil jones

hi its phil in the u/k/ just a normal guy i kick the crap out of the g. f . every night i cane the kids in the morning noon and night and i kick the dog and cat if i see them LOL just a joke i have a very good g.f. who lets me keep my . t. s. but she will do a runner if i get a rat ? or a snake ? lol i look after my mum who in very poor health a full time job you could say any way i love the boards enjoy all the post and i hope you do with my post and some are very funny so i am happy to be a member of this board ---- phil


----------



## bkkspider

Hello, I'm an English guy but living in Thailand, I haven't kept spiders for perhaps 8-9 years now and just the other day picked up a female H.Lividum so perhaps getting back into the hobby.

I've read it's not a beginners spider and since I haven't kept spiders for so long I feel like a beginner again but I've found loads of good info on here and thought I would join up.  I may need urgent advice on how to remove the CB from my finger! 

  Cheers arachonboards!

And in case anyone's bothered I only have the CB now, but I used to keep red trapdoor, pink toes, mobassa starburst baboon(?), chile rose (of course!), Indian ornamentals and a curly hair.  The trapdoor was the best!

My main hobby is tropical fish though, but I'm seriously thinking about getting some more spider tanks already.


----------



## Macrospider

Hi, I'm Filip and I'm keeping invertebrates at work for the Royal Belgian Institute
of Natural Sciences at Brussels Belgium.
See me here: 
naturalsciences


----------



## elgiango

Hi to everyone!

I'm Marco, I'm a 20yo Italian guy who now keeps few T's (a B.Smithi and a sling of Avicularia Geroldi) and some snakes (a Thamnophis sirtalis and a couple of Nerodia fasciata)

http://www.21h.it/bestiario

Here there are some photos of my pets


----------



## syiware

*hi!*

hi! my name is song, deuk bo from korea republic.
just call me locke. it's my nick. 33 years old 3d modeler in this year, 2007.
i've been interested in many kinds of animals since i was a child.
so i have many experiences of keeping animals.
these days i'm interested in centipedes.
the reason i've join this site is for finding good informations about my centipedes.
actually i have two giant centipede juveniles(Scolopendra sp.)
one is 9 and the other is 9.5cm  today!
well.. most people hate such animals. but it's attractive to me enough to keep them in a cage.
i want to get Scolopendra gigantea or S. galapagoensis or S. viridicornis.
but it's only my dream...
in korea.. we can get subspecieses of S. subspinipes..
as for Ss. mutilans, it also lives in korea. they are very cheaper here.
about less than or equal to 15 bucks for an adult pede.
anyway have a nice day to all of you.
i want to make good relationships with you, guys.
my email address is syiware27@korea.com.
and msn messenger is syiware@hotmail.com
if you have msn or yahoo messenger, you can talk to me anytime you want.
just try if possible.
let's share good stuff for our pets..!
bye for now..
-locke


----------



## Matt K

*Just signed up for the Arachnoboards:*

Greetings.  My name is Matt, I am a full time artist, most recently known to my friends as a roach fanatic.  I have kept reptiles and aquatics for the better part of 20 years, and along the way reared Giant African millipedes, Emporer scorpions, and P. regalis (though its been about 7 years since that).  I am considering T's again, but REALLY interested in roaches, along with anything that feeds on them.  Also have a modest venomous snake collection with heavy focus on the Agkistrodon complex and aboreals.  Add to this an extremely tolerant wife and three cats, and there I am.  I also enjoy photographing and collecting invert and reptilian wildlife in the southern states and Mexico (I am in Texas).

Cheers!


----------



## nuclear_zombies

*Hello all!*

*Hi everybody, I'm Crazy Joe and I'm from Calgary, Alberta, Canada. I've owned both Spiders and Scorpions in the past, and been bit a few times by them. I'm starting to get more serious about invertabrates as a hobby, as I enjoy the photography and science associated with it. My other main interests (in order) are as follows: Death Metal, My Digital camera, Beer, Women, and my computer. I recently got a King Baboon Tarantula, a juvenile about one inch in body length. I also have a vieled chameleon named "chongo" and I've become obsessed with Scolopendra. Im meeting a guy at a reptile show here in Calgary in a couple weeks to see a 7 inch Scolopendra Polymorpha (Giant Desert or Texas Tiger Centipede), and I might buy him. I am also interested in any information on aquiring ANY Scolopendra, bearing in mind I am in Canada. My government has some silly frikkin rules on importing venomous species, for they couldnt possibly comprehend the idea that people would keep such a creature (dorks). I look forward to meeting others interested in this awesome pasttime!! REGARDS, Crazy Joe  PS- here are a few photos I took of my King Baboon, who we named "Jiggaboo" (I've been told by more than one person that this was rude, but I dont understand why- what gives?)  *


----------



## Marmee Noir

*Hello*

Hi, I'm Michelle from SC.  I love tarantulas and I own 9 at the moment.  I'm hoping to add to my collection, just need to figure out what kind I want next.  Here is a list of my T's.

0.1.0 C. crawshayi
0.1.0 G. rosea
1.0.0 H. lividum
0.0.1 A. avicularia
0.0.1 B. albopilosum
0.0.1 L. difficilis
0.0.1 G. aureostriata
0.0.1 A. seemani
0.1.0 B. smithi


----------



## Greenmanbacchus

*Hey everyone!*

Hey everyone!
I've just joined.
I'm kinda lookin' around, seein' whats goin' on
I've had a few inverts in years past ( B.smithi, Pandinus etc)
and I figured i'd learn some more.
Good to be here 
GMB


----------



## pinktoe23

Hola a todos!

I'm Kamil and I'm from San Juan. I've been in the hobby for about 4 mths and just recently purchased my new acquisition, a pretty 3" curly hair. I also own 2 pinktoes and a brazilian salmon and can't wait to get more!


----------



## cawine

*hi!*

hi everyone,

i m Caroline,from Montreal,so glad to have found this board,so i can look for some tips about my new friend,Miss trinidad olive.
i already know a few things,as i already had 2 tarentulas(brachypelma albopilosum) some years ago(both died unfortunatly).And recently,the need to get another tarentula felt stronger.so i m now the happy owner of a beautiful holothele incei.
i only had terrestrial T's,so i i m a bit frustrated cause i dont see much of it,seems to be very shy...i guess i ll have to get another one,or maybe 2... 

bye


----------



## ratz00

*Me!*

Good afternoon all!

My name is Gerry, Asian, Male, 43 years old, single ( again hopefully )  and just started on the hobby late december last year 2006. So far I have 4 sub-adult female T's and 28 slings and Juvies. My collection is basically all grammies and brachys. I have to say that I am very much in love with the hobby and I am loving it more everyday. I hope that I can contribute as much as I learn from this forum. thank you for allowing me to be part of this community. Peace!


----------



## widowkeeper

hello all my name is jeremy.i started collecting spiders/tarantulas when i was 7 years old. I caught several black widows on a camping trip (only one was alive after the 5 hour trip home 20+widows in a pickle jar = bad idea ) over the next 10 years i collected tarantulas up untill my first child was born .After that i slowly got rid of all my tarantulas between work & children i had no time for them. well i did but not enough if, you cant care for something 100% its better off in someone elses hands.

That was then. I am now 32 have my own home and more then one room set aside for whatever i want not to mention a two story work shop ;P also i now work from home. My 3 children all want spiders ,snakes and other things my wife would step on, run from you get the idea. So with all the extra time on my hands here i am looking to start over and hoping to find a local dealer.


----------



## Iskorpy

*Hello to all!*

Greeting form the Philippine Island. I'm new here and i love the information about scorps and other small wonders. I hope i will learn a lot from you guys. Thanks and more power. I got 9 Liocheles aus.  First I got 3 then one of them just gave birth yesterday.. And my second is also preggy I guess. It got a fat belly just like the one that gave birth...


----------



## gunks

Hey everybody!

Nate from CA, not really in the hobby as of yet...But thats probably gonna change pretty soon as I'm planning on getting a Vietnamese Giant Centipede.

Great board here...Lots of info and knowledgable, friendly people around here it seems!


----------



## Azza

Hey guys (and gals),
                            My name is Azza (suprisingly enough!) and I will be getting a B. Vagans s'ling soon once the enclosure is set up. I have a leopard Gecko called Leela and she is very uhh... indepent shall we say. 

Just wanted to say hi

Azza


----------



## Shadow Mantis

Hi Everyone

I've been lurking about this site for some time and just decided to join. In terms of arachnids, I have one B.albopilosum and two P.imperators. Not only that, but I am an avid mantis keeper and enthusiast. Currently, I also own one gargoyle gecko, one sandfish skink, and multiple Madagascan hissing cockroaches. Aside from petkeeping, I practice various martial arts and actually work at the National Aquarium in Baltimore. 

Thank You


----------



## ReptileKid

Hi my name is dominic i'm new hear i have a lot of animals
Reptiles
Snakes
1.1 Albino Burmese Pythons
1.1 Granite Burmese Pythons
1.1 Jungle Carpet Pythons
0.1 Blood Python
1.1 Ball Pythons
0.1 Red Tailed Boa
1.1 Hog Island Boas
1.1 Dumerils Boa
2.3 Corn Snakes 
1.0 California King Snake
Lizards
2.2 leopard Geckos
2.3 Crested Geckos
1.0 Frilled Dragon
2.1 Bearded Dragon
2.0 Chinese Water Dragon
1.0 Mali Uromastyx 
1.0 Red Niger Uromastyx
0.1 Blue Tegu
1.0 Red Tegu
1.1 African Spur Thigh Tortoise
0.1 Red Footed Tortoise
1.1 Three Toed Box Turtle 
Amphibians
1.0 Pac-Man Frog	
0.1 Rococo Toad
1.0 African Bull Frog
0.1 Tomato Frog
1.0 Tiger Salamander		
Invertebrate
0.1 Venezuelan sun tiger
0.1 Pink Toe Tarantula
0.2 Chilean Rose Hear Tarantulas	
0.1 Chaco golden Stripe Tarantula	
1.0 Emperor Scorpion 
4.0 Madagascar Hissing Cockroach				
Mammals 
0.1 Cavalier King Charles spaniel (Emma)
0.1 Miniature Dachshund (Daisy)
1.1 Chinchillas
1.0 Rat
Bird
Citron Crested Cockatoo (Bella)


----------



## Boopster

*Boopster*

Hello.
My name is Axel Berglund, I am living in Sweden and I have liked animals and kept a lot of different ones my whole life. Right now I am mostly keeping reptiles and Insects but have recently aquired 10 A. versicolor slings and am awaiting the arrival of a couple of H. lividum soon.
This seems like a good place to look for info on these little critters.
Peace


----------



## KingBaboon85

*king cobras rule*

hi  my name is vageli i live in canada unfortunatly because in my area it can't support venomous creatures which i love and have passion for anyways 

i have 

1 jungle carpet python
1 p. regalis female
1 p. regalis male
1 h. minax
2 p. imperators (scorpions)

my dream is to own and house a king cobra  what a extraordinary creature


----------



## Harrod

*Hello*

Hello,
  This is Nick from IL. I'm 25 and have been in the reptile and arachnid hobby for many years. I have bred various species of reptiles and am ready to give some of my T's a try. I'm glad to be here!


----------



## Kagekumo

*a quick hello*

Hello,

I'm pretty new to the hobby. I ordered a grammotsola aureostriata immature from swifts last month and enjoyed her so much that I rushed out and picked up a P. facsiata sub adult from a local pet shop as well. I can't wait to start expanding my collection, and I'm excited to be a part of Arachnoboards. Nice to meet you all!!


----------



## DavidE721

*Greetings*

Hello,

I just registered with arachnoboards the other day, and I have found that a number of the posts have been most informative.  I have been keeping tarantulas and scorpions over the past forty years for the most part.  Particularly the science behind these creatures is of interest to me, and I enjoy the ongoing process of learning about the various species.

As a kid, I used to visit Dr. Benjamin Kaston, a well known zoologist and arachnologist of the time, at San Diego State College (now SDSU).  He taught me a great deal about tarantulas, scorpions, and many other arachnids.  Indeed, he instilled in me a keen and life-long appreciation for these animals.

Good to be aboard.

DavidE721


----------



## JonnyK

*Hey Everyone!*

My name is, you guessed it Jonny! I am new to this site and hope to be apart of this community from now on! I've always been interested in all kinds of animals including the "creepy crawly" and I'm excited to start getting into them now! I love reptiles and I have ball pythons right now, I hope to increase my collection to many different species and morphs! One day I will get into breeding, I can't wait until the day I see little heads popping out of eggs, that would be the day! I am getting a pair of rose hairs tomorrow (by the time most of you see this I will already have them!  ), and I'm so excited! I hope to learn more about these creatures and help people with the things that I learned and maybe even make some new friends on here!


----------



## rikimaku666

*The New Guy!*

Hey All,

First things first...... This is a "fountain of knowledge" for all things T!

About me: I'm from Swansea/sunny South Wales ( i wish! )

24 years old 
Had my firt T at 10 (rose hair) 
Now that i live away from home and can afford it i'm re-visiting my passion!  

I know i'll need some help along the way so i'm really chuffed to find this forum!  ( some of you guys have big brains )

Peace Out!


----------



## markface

hey yall . i'm mark and i've been keeping reptiles on and off for over 35 years . i just recently got my first couple T's , though i've been working with them at my job for the last year . i'm an assistant manager of the reptile department of a large privately owned exotic petshop . we also take care of the arachnids that are sold there as well . i've been doing alot of research on taratulas since i have to deal with them on a daily basis at work and finally decided to take the plunge . 

i just found out about this place from another forum and from what i heard this is the place for info on anything to do with T's . i'm looking forward to some good reading .


----------



## Nikola

Hello to all from Croatia (Europe)... im a new member and i'm glad that i found this place on web.... for now i have only 3 spyders (Chromatus, Rosea and Aureostriata) but im working to improve my collection  ... For now me and my whife keep reptiles for 3 years and we have 2x Chlamydosaurus Kingii, Pogonia Vitticeps, Furcifer Pardalis (Nosy Be), Hemidactylus Frenatus, Green Iguana., non-reptile pets are 4x english bulldogs, 2xferrets, lionhead rabbit and 2 kids   That's it all from me folks for now....

PS: Sorry on my english, it's a little bit rusty, or i'm a little bit lazy


----------



## Masurai

Hello I'm David, live in Kentucky and soon to buy my first T


----------



## Ewok

Hi, I'm new


----------



## Rigga

Hi folks!
My name is Rick, i live in Derbyshire, England. Have been keeping T's since i was 10, so about 17 years now. Had allsorts of other beasties over the years too, reptiles , amphibians, inverts, small n furry and big n furry. Taken on lots of unwanted and abandoned animals in that time too.
Heard about this site on another forum and having had a bit of a nosey around now i think its fantastic! Theres such a wealth of knowledge and information on here! Glad to have found you all!


----------



## Iggy22

Hey, my name is Naomi. I live in Long Island, New York. I have a G. Rosea named Chuck Norris (eight round house kicks to the face!) who is about 2 years old. I have owned two a.geniculata and 2 G. Roseas. I work for Marvel comics in NYC as an inker.


----------



## Elaine

*Hi everyone*

I'm Elaine and live in Scotland. I am new to the forum and also to Tarantulas. I got my first (a B. vagans) 2 weeks ago when it was left on my doorstep. I normally rescue parrots so someone must have thought I was into all critters. I have had to learn quickly but I'm totally hooked.
I have now purchased 2 more, a B. emilia juvenile approx 4cm and a G. aureostriata sling at 1.5cm small. All going well so far but I'm finding that they are rather addictive


----------



## Kagekumo

Hello all nice meeting you!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## NBond1986

Hello,

A good number of you already know me on venomlist.com

My true home is at VL, but I just wanted to try out AB, I know there's loads of information here.

At the moment, my collection consists of:

T's:
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.1.0 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.0.1 Psalmophoeus irminia
0.0.3 Psalmophoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.4 Pterinochilus murinus

Scorps:
0.0.16 Babycurus jacksoni
0.0.4 Pandinus imperator

True Spiders:
0.1.0 Latrodectus mactans
Many Latrodectus hesperus
And many others that I don't feel like listing :? 

I recognize a lot of names here,and I look forward to meeting more hobbyists!

-Neshan


----------



## Neuroticvirus

*Hello*

Hi my name is Richard i live in Chattanooga TN and i have 2 Ts one is a Grammastola rosea which ive had for about.. 2 years now and the other is a 
Brachypelma vagans im really thinking about making a hoppy out of Ts because i love to just sit there and watch them sometimes im not big on holding them mostly because i figure they just wanna be left alone and chill but im going to get me another T soon havent figured out what yet but yea thats pretty much it so everyone take it easy.


----------



## lorfan119

Hey I'm Ashley, live in kentucky.... nice to meet you all...


----------



## Lance Varden

*Hello I am Lance*

This is my first post. I like in Arkansas


----------



## Lance Varden

TEst test. I can't seem to post anywere but here Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## helclem

*Hello everybody.*

My name is Helen. I live in Australia, and dont have any Tarantulas. We don't actually have Tarantulas in Australia, we have Bird Eating spiders, which people call Tarantulas, and I don't think we are allowed to keep them. Not 100% sure on that though. But I just love spiders of any sort, my favourite being Tarantulas. I have travelled to South America and found a Tarantula, she was just so beautiful, even had 3 babies on her back. Then when I was in Peru, I found the Peruvian Pink Toed Tarantula, she was stunning. I am going to Borneo next week, and then to Africa in August, so I hope I have luck ,  over in these places, to photograph spiders. I would love to hear from anyone, who would be interested in corresponding with me.

Cheers,

Helen


----------



## CWEBB04z

well, Im CWEBB04z, and I currently own a Tarantula (Rose Hair) and I am here to learn, and discuss about Tarantulas.


----------



## lunixweb

*Say Hello*

Hi everybody, 

My name is Francisco (Pako)  
I'm 27 years old, I'm from Mexico

I love the spiders, specialy the tarantulas, for that reason I wanted to be part of this community and indeed I'm happy being part of this..

I have some tarantula sp. such as brachypelma boehmei, brachypelma auratum, brachypelma emilia, avicularia versicolor, avicularia (pink toe), aphonopelma chalcodes, citharischius crawshayi, pterinochilus murinus, grammostola rosea and one haplopelma lividum.. great, I love them..

Well, see u.. ;P


----------



## Talia141

My name is Linda and I live in the Atlanta, Georgia (southeast U.S.) area.  I'm a part-time Georgia Tech student pursuing a second degree (at age 51  ).

I don't have any T's yet.  I'm reading Schulz' and Marshall's books, and lurking here to learn about proper care from the awesome experience, knowledge and opinions on this forum.  You all rock!  :clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

I plan to start with _G. rosea_ or _B. albopilosum_, maybe an _A. moderatum_.  I look forward to learning and being a member here.  Thanks!


----------



## Teratris

Hi, 
I'm Maciek and I'm from Poland.
I love arachnida and currently I've some spiders:
Brachypelma smithi, Cyclosternum fasciatum, Nhandu coloratovillosus, Megaphobeme robustum, Brachypelme vagans x albopilosum and Heterometrus sp. Java. My first tarantula was brachypelma albopilosum.
Nice meeting you!


----------



## *Parabuthus*

Hi, my name is Gianluca, and I have scorpions, spiders and snakes.
Nica to meet you all.:razz: 

PS sorry, but I can´t speak so good english^^


----------



## Alida

Hey!
I'm Alida. I live in Skandinavia, and I have in this moment nine skorpions...
So... Hello!


----------



## armandb

Hey all,

My name is Armand and have been stung by Scorpion collecting. Here is my catch so far:

1 - Leirus quinquestriatus
1 - Buthacus leptochelys nitzani
1 - Heterometrus cyaneus
2 - Babycurus jacksoni
1 - Androctonus amoreuxi
3 - Hadogenes paucidens
1 - Scorpio maurus
2 - Hadrurus arizonensis
2 - Pandinus imperator

This is a Great Site!


----------



## Penna

*Hello*

Hi, I'm Penna. 25 year old male living in Massachusetts. My hobbies are reptile keeping, tattoos and tameshigiri, I just started getting into inverts but I've kept a few scorpions before and am starting to get into T's. I've been reading the forums for awhile and finally decided to sign up.


----------



## Speebsy

Hey, I'm Speebsy. I've been here before but just lurking and finally decided to join up myself.


----------



## speedreader

*Speedreader*

My name's Denis.
I love science, reading, drawing portraits, computer games, and interesting animals. I am graduating from UC Berkeley with degrees in BioEngneering and Statistics. I will continue my studies for PhD in Cornell this fall.
Right now I am mostly enjoying myself, playing Supreme Commander, where I rank in top 100 .


----------



## gskeney

*New Member*

Greetings fellow T-keepers,

Name here is Greg. I'm a keeper from long ago and have recently returned to the activity. I began in 1964 as a young kid living just south of Roswell NM at (then) Walker AFB. The indigenous Ts would come into our backyard on their own, which made it free and easy for me. Of course, back in those days, there was little in the way of info compared to what exists today. In 1980, I recieved a Mexican Red Knee from my brother for Xmas (we do get along just fine). It was wrapped up in an old style gold fish bowl and was labelled......."Open me first and carefully". As I am a Nuclear Engineer by profession, I named him "Nuke" .....as he would "nuke" just about anything I offered. My girl friend at the time was terrified of it. In her Psych. 1A course, her term project was to do something she normally wouldn't do, and then present a paper on it. Well, after 2 bottles of medium-priced red wine, it was time for Nuke to walk up her arm. She did it alright..... I just wish I had a picture of the look on her face. She got an A+ on her paper..... and a scolding from the professor. Oh well. As a wild caught male, he was only around for about 4 years. With other interests (salt water tropical fish, motorcycles, big game hunting, model railroading, Radio Control aircraft, rocket engines, skiing, etc.), I got too busy and just drifted away. Upon returning, I had no idea that the hobby had expanded as it did in the 1990s. I've recently acquired 4 purchases and a freebie from SwiftInverts. While rooting around on the internet for info prior to purchase, I discovered this site, so here I am. I will list my additions on the other page and will try to get a pic of myself over too. I look forward to sharing experience with other keepers. Well, its time for me to have a shot of coconut rum and watch some re-runs of Outer Limits and Have-Gun-Will-Travel. Its Sunday you know. So adios for now kimasbee's


----------



## emma.usher2@ntl

*new too!*

Hi, my name is Emma, i live in Peterborough in the UK. I have had my rose for 11 years and recently added a smithi.:razz:  I am looking to increase the numbers at a later date when i know a bit more!! :} All info and suggestions welcome, especially on the smithi as i'm still learning there, the rose on the other hand always has been a law unto herself!!!! ;P I'm an easygoing person, up for a laugh and keen to make friends, i spend too much time on my pc and the rest of my time obsessing over everything else i like in my life!!! My pets are my first love and you will be sick of me babbling about them in a week or so!!!!:wall:  Anyway, enough from me, time i read some threads!!!


----------



## Neurotoxin_x

Hi, I´m Aaron from northern Germany and 25 years old.
A year ago I started with reptiles and invertebrates (I hope that´s the right word).
Now I have 
0.1.1 Centruroides vittatus
0.1.0 Heterometrus scaber
0.0.1 Poecilotheria spec.
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
1.0.0 Pogona vitticeps
3.0.0 Pantherophis guttatus
0.1.0 Canis lupus familiaris

and no end in sight.
I´m planning to buy more and more of them 

Greets,

Aaron


----------



## 42legsonurback

Hello all, I'm 20 from the great country of America and I love all living things. I have been catching, breeding, and keeping all kinds of fish for about 10 years now, and in the last year have started into terrariums and inverts. I am new to forums for these things and hope to help and be helped. My current specialty is heros centipedes. Very nice forum, I shopped for a while this is the best. 

See you all around.


----------



## angel999

hi guys,  i'm 22 going to school to become an animal care specialist  but i know nothing about exotic animals,i liv in a dump called new mexico, but out in the desert ive been able to find some really georgous tarantulas ,among other stange and odd things especially  on high ways. about 3 yrs, ago i had a pink toe tarantula ,male , that was the only one ive ever owned,  im looking into buying a blue tounged skink and was looking up info and found arachnoboards, ive been having a hard time finding info on them , if any one could help out i'd b greatful 
           thanx


----------



## tinacouch

Hey all.New to arachnoboards.My name is Tina and I live in Fayetteville,NC.  I have 5 T's. 1 Avicularia avicularia, 2 Grammostola rosea, 1 Ephebopus murinus and 1 Haplopelma lividum. Have been keeping T's for about 6 years and still learning. It become a hobby of mine and my youngest son Nathan (10). We plan on adding more down the road.See ya all soon. Thanks


----------



## buresh.org

Hello from Bulgaria :worship:  My name is Velislav, 20 years old. I study ecology now, my hobbies is herpetology, entomology, terrariums, bodybuilding and expeditions in nature  I have: Lasiodora prahybana, Euscorpius carpathicus, Scolopendra cingulata, Vipera ammodytes and Lycosa tarentula`s. This is a great forum with so many inforamtion- thank you :worship:


----------



## Sheazy

*Hi Everyone*

My name is Shawn, I am new to both the board and also to arachnids. I just got my first tarantula after years of wanting one. I normally just lurk in the shadows soaking up information, trying to learn all that I can. I have plans to increase both my knowledge and collection drastically.


----------



## Mudskipper

I realized I've never actually introduced myself here. I just found the forums hopped in and started talking at everyone. 

My name is Jenny (My birth name anyway. ;p I have a dozen nicknames including Bug, Jinx, The Mighty Gerbil, Niffer and Crutch. Don't ask about the last one. Just don't.) I live in California and work at Disneyland as a pastry/dessert chef. As my signature says I'm a young woman (late twenties) who's into tarantulas which makes me a bit of a rarity. Possibly moreso because I keep some of the hotter species.  (I'd like to hear from any other women on this board!) At present I own a T. blondi, H. lividum, P. fasciata, A. versicolor and I'm getting ready to add a P. murinus and L. parahybana.  I don't know anyone outside of email contact who's into spiders, sadly. I want to attend the insect event in L.A. next week in hopes of meeting fellow T fanciers but..um..Mickey Mouse won't let me. He's a bitch to work for (I should feed him to my blondi.) ANYWAY

here's a photo of me. I'm in the dark blue shirt putting bunny ears on my friend. 







And just for kicks here's a cell drawing that same friend did of me (she's a disney film animator) doing what I do at work. :clap: 







Yes, my eyes really are that color. See the proof below. ;P The camera flash did brighten them up - the color difference isn't quite THAT intense in normal lighting, IMO. But still noticeable enough judging from the 'WTF?' reaction I get from strangers when they stand close and look me in the eye. 







Due to my short attention span I will now end this po -


----------



## phil jones

Mudskipper said:


> I realized I've never actually introduced myself here. I just found the forums hopped in and started talking at everyone.
> 
> My name is Jenny (My birth name anyway. ;p I have a dozen nicknames including Bug, Jinx, The Mighty Gerbil, Niffer and Crutch. Don't ask about the last one. Just don't.) I live in California and work at Disneyland as a pastry/dessert chef. As my signature says I'm a young woman (late twenties) who's into tarantulas which makes me a bit of a rarity. Possibly moreso because I keep some of the hotter species.  (I'd like to hear from any other women on this board!) At present I own a T. blondi, H. lividum, P. fasciata, A. versicolor and I'm getting ready to add a P. murinus and L. parahybana.  I don't know anyone outside of email contact who's into spiders, sadly. I want to attend the insect event in L.A. next week in hopes of meeting fellow T fanciers but..um..Mickey Mouse won't let me. He's a bitch to work for (I should feed him to my blondi.) ANYWAY
> 
> here's a photo of me. I'm in the dark blue shirt putting bunny ears on my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for kicks here's a cell drawing that same friend did of me (she's a disney film animator) doing what I do at work. :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my eyes really are that color. See the proof below. ;P The camera flash did brighten them up - the color difference isn't quite THAT intense in normal lighting, IMO. But still noticeable enough judging from the 'WTF?' reaction I get from strangers when they stand close and look me in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to my short attention span I will now end this po -


all i can say is jenny you have beautiful eyes :worship: :worship: :worship: %%%phil


----------



## mrsd

*Hello*

Hello my name is Kristine. I live in Kansas. I am new to the hobby, my daughter got me hooked. I have four T's now and I am expecting two more to arrive Tuesday. I never knew I liked spiders before now. lol


----------



## dodong_bunal

*My name is Dodong*

Hi guyz! my name is dodong..im from Philippines particularly in davao..

im new on dealing tarantula..

i do have one ORPHNAECUS..

i want to add more i cant affrod to buy another one..

passion is good but finances are bad (..tsk tsk tsk...

thats all guyz!

thanks!


----------



## Wade Dowbyhuz

*Hello out there*

hey my name is wade. ive been collecting for a couple years, and ive been flipping through this site for a couple months now. i have 4 T's and 1 scorp, also my roomate has 2 t's, im looking forward to babbling with all of you.

heres my list:
1 - A. seemani
1 - M. robustum
1 - H. lividum
1 - G. rosea
1 - H. spinifer(scorp)

my roomates:
1 - P. scrofa
1 - N. chromatus


----------



## GrammatonCleric

Hey all, 
 Just wanted to say hello to everyone. The boards are a great resource for knowledge and I am happy to be here!


----------



## pitpider

*looking for all widows*

hello my widow died and looking for more.
i have a couple other inverts.

Avicularia avicularia pinktoe 
Avicularia versicolor Antilles pinktoe  
Davus fasciatum Costa Rican tigerrump  
Heteroscodra maculata Togo starburst 
Phormictopus cancerides Haitian brown 
Psalmopoeus cambridgei Trinidad chevron 
Psalmopoeus irminia suntiger 
Poecilotheria regalis Indian ornamental


----------



## omni

Hi! My name is Paul, I'm an old stuffy retiree  very happy to meet fellow tarantula owners. This site is A++ for info and resources for everything invert!


----------



## johnharper

*Let me Introduce Myself*

My name is John and I am from Georgia. I have kept 4 tarantulas over the years and also some emperor scorpions in the past. I want to get back into keeping tarantulas again. I have not had one in my collection since the late 80's or early 90s.

thanks,
John


----------



## ruhker_siete

*Hello*

Hi, I am Peyton from the Philippines. 

I currently own two slings, N. Chromatus and G. Rosea, and also one scorpion, H. Longimanus. 

I am here to learn more about these fascinating creatures and I hope to become a responsible hobbyists, but that would take such a long time. I still have lots to learn hehe. 

By the way, my boyfriend and I are both interested in these creatures and we both share the same specie of tarantulas.


----------



## Diablo1984

Hello everyone!

My name is Peter and i'm form the netherlands! I have T's for about 3 years now. I visit this forum for a long time, and now i want to join it.

see ya later!


----------



## JMoran1097

Hello everyone! The name is John and I reside in Southern California. I currently only own one A.Avicularia (Kramer), but plan on getting a G. Aureostriata in a few days. I'm fairly new to the hobby, but enjoying it immensely!


----------



## MarkS

Hi! My name is Mark and I just took a serious interest in the hobby literally yesterday. I'm going to work on a set up for an A. versicolor. I love exotic pets. I'm also seriously considering getting a millipede or two.


----------



## drcameraman

Hello my name is Matthew and I live in Flroida.


----------



## Alboy84

*Hi there...*

Hello, how is everyone? My name is Alan and I'm a final year history student. I live and study in England. I work part-time at a supermarket and like to spend time with my girlfriend, play computer games and watch movies (martial arts ones in particular).

I have two tarantula's - one L.Parahybana and one B.Vagans. I'm kind of new to the hobby and only had these guys for about 2 months or so. I'm enjoying taking care of them, and I'm constantly worrying, checking on here and other forums to make sure I'm looking after them properly!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## 442

HiLo im Ted from Central Texas


----------



## AmazingInverts

Hi, Im Will and I live in Tennessee. I just started getting into spiders a year or so ago and have never looked back. Just thought I would say hi!


----------



## papanuelle

Hello to everybody from Argentina! I'm fairly new at this, but loving it!


----------



## Carlos_W

*Introduction*

Hello everyone, My name is Carlos, I live in Northern California. I've been in reptiles for about ten years, and the arachnids about three. I had stopped for awhile, you know how it is when you go through divorce. Anyways now I'm back with about twenty three spieces, and I love collecting them. I'm always ready to buy slings, I like watching them grow into adults. Someday I'd like to breed a pair of tarantulas, but I don't know wich ones would be the easiest. Anyways, Thank you for your time and God bless.


----------



## neanyoe

Hello Arachnoboard members,
My name is Nino. I'm from the Bay Area, California. Recently just bought a rose and got hooked. Now looking foward to learning a lot and taking on this great hobby.
-Nino


----------



## Dadrulesathome

*Hello I'm new here kindof I look around a lot*

Not much to say, you all have a great hobby


----------



## Skulnik

Hello!  Name's Patrick.  This site has been a huge help for me!  Here's my story.

I've been horrified of spiders my whole life, mainly because my parents were both arachnophobes and I reacted off their responses to itty-bitty spiders on the ceiling.  I thought it weird to be afriad of something so small, but I figured if they were that freaked out, there must a reason. In spite of my phobia, I've always harbored a facination with arachnids, especially tarantulas.

Recently I took my 2-year old to a pet expo in Chantilly VA and hooked up with the exotic pet table.  My son and I went to the table to check out the beautiful albino python, but inevitably ended up at the arthropod table.

My son and I had been collecting bugs for months.  Mainly pillbugs, crickets, grasshoppers, beetles, but I'd always managed to avoid spiders.  It just so happened at the Expo, one of the handlers pulled a spectacular G. Rosea out of her cup and looked at me like, "Hey, you wanna hold it?"  A soothing calm came over me and I immediately put my hand out.  The spider pranced confidently onto my hand and looked at me curiously.  I was amazed at the lightness of such a large creature.  The metallic rose on her carpace was breathtaking.  The interesting thing was, I felt no fear whatsoever, even when I thought about being bitten, I just thought, "so be it" - just don't hurt the spider.  Just then my wife walked over.  She is more afraid of spiders than I am, but when she saw her lifetime fellow spider hater holding one, I could sense the same revelation coming over her.  She held the same spider, with the same sense of awe.  She echoed my amazement at the lightfootedness of such a seemingly dense creature.  My son didn't hold it, but I tell he was hooked.

My wife and I agreed that when the time was right, we would certainly get one.  Two months later while on vacation in Florida, we came across an exotic pet dealer at a flea market.  His massive T. blondi caught my eye and we ended up talking for about a half hour.  He showed me his slings for sale, including a H. lightfooti that he was particularily proud of.  

He had one adult female G. Rosea in a nice large keeper complete with substrate for $30, and I don't have to tell you I took her home.  Her name is Rudy Huxtable and she's a very welcome member of the family.  It's been two weeks and she's slowly getting used to her surroundings.

Most importantly, since my first encounter, I've hand collected a huge Hogma georgicola (wolf spider) and a cute black jumping spider and keep them in nice little habitats as well.  I've conquered my fear and I know my son will not develop one.

I'm waiting a few more weeks before I attempt to handle Rudy, but she seems pretty docile from the times I've put my hand in to retrieve cricket shells, give her water and adjust her little dwelling (though she's completely redecorated since).

Many thanks!  I look forward to learning much more!

I almost forgot, I am a Medical Librarian and recently pulled all the journal articles I could find on the tarantula, from phobias to urticating hairs to the power and properties of their venom.  Let me know if you'd like me to post a list of what I have.


----------



## joeysgreen

Hello I'm new to inverts and was introduced by members of the herpetile hobby.  I bought what the pet store said was a baby flat rock scorpion.  Once it got large enough to take out and show people, I was told it was a centroides of some sort and could be dangerous.  It looks like a c. gracilis, but I"m looking here to be certain.  

This site has been hugely helpfull and inverts are gaining favour in my books 

Ian


----------



## ellroy

Hi,

I've already posted a few times so should probably say 'Hello'! 

I've been keeping invertebrates for over 15 years now starting with T's and scorps when I was younger and more recently mantids which I still keep and breed.

This summer I will be graduating with a degree in Zoology and I'm hoping to set up a shed in my back garden to house my inverts.  I'm planning on getting back into scorpions too which is how I've ended up here.

Looking forward to learning from this great resource and hopefully sharing my own wisdom where I can,

Thanks

Alan


----------



## scotttaylor

hi my name is scott im first time keeper of a red chilea rose loving it any help would be gratey recived


----------



## jester240

*Hello I am Jester*

Hi I am new here I will start with my collection


Chaco Golden Knee  (grammaostola aureostriata) Sling
Guyana Pinktoe     (avicularia avicularia) Juvinelle
Mexician Red Knee  (Brachypelma smithi) Sling
Hunduras Curly Hair (Brachypelma albopilosa) sling DIED

certainly more to come

Glad to find a place like this to answer all my question? Exspecialy threw my first T molting.


----------



## Ophidio

Hey, I'm from Ontario.  My name is Chris, and I guess I'll start with my collection;
0.1 Argentine Black/White Tegu
1.0 Bearded Dragon
0.1 Leopard Gecko
1.1 Blue Tree Agamas
0.1 Leucistic Texas Ratsnake
and now, 
0.1 Brazilian Salmon Tarantula

I've kept arachnids before, in the past I've had a stripeknee, usumbara baboon, israeli gold scorpion, and emporer scorpions.  I just purchased a 3 year old Lasiodora parahybana.  Glad I found this forum cause i need some tips


----------



## young boldric

*Hi all*

Hello,just thought i`d introduce myself,i`m martin and i come from West Yorkshire in the UK,i own a G.Rosea,P.Murinus and two B.Albopilosa slings,i`m hoping to get a few more slings in the coming weeks so i will keep you posted,cheers


----------



## Rathkeaux

*Hello*

Hello, my name is James and I've finally decided to get back into the Hobby, it's been 7 years since tragedy struck my G. Rosea, Phobia, at college and she couldn't pull through.  She was an awesome companion for 14 years and over that time I also kept a number of other T's and assorted reptiles(some store bought, some that I captured in the wild) though all of them I gave away before I went to college.
     I can remember when I first brought her home from the pet store.  I was seven and she was about 2.5 maybe 3 inches and I had never seen anything that captured my imagination like she did.  The first time that I picked her up and she scrambled up my flanel shirt sleeve and I stood petrified just thinking I didn't want to accidentally squish her.  She helped me through a lot of rough times, when you have 5 older sisters theres something to be said for having a large spider on your side, but I feel the time is right to acquire a few more eight legged freaks , and I'm truly amazed at the fount of knowledge that I have stumbled upon here.


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc

Hello, my name is Dan. Though i doubt many will read this, as newer threads complete with pictures are more appealing than a conglomerate of noobishness, here is my introduction. Yesterday, i acquired a medium sized Emperor scorpion _P. Imperator_ female at the local Petco. It's very hardy. It withstands handling very well, and seems very at ease. The latter was made apparent by the scorpions behavior as soon as i brought her home; eating. She ate immediately. And she eats alot too! Glass dancing has also pointed towards a happy Scorpion. She is on my arm right now as i type, not moving or anything, just sitting there, chewing on remains of a soft-shell.

Here is some history: I was one of those kids who used to catch bugs. Especially stag beetles. i love wildlife. always have. I used to be somewhat of a reptile enthusiast ( mainly chelonians) but due to my upbringing, i have that love for invertabrates, just like those i used to catch so long ago.


----------



## Hypothermya

*About six legs short...*

Hi, I'm new to these boards and figured I'd post an intro before I got to the other post I came here to make.  I'm based in San Francisco, am a tech writer and a student, and adore spiders.  

I have only ever owned one spider, a B. Smithi. I got her when she was a baby, so she may actually be a he (never gotten her sexed, although it's on my list of things to do), and I've had her for about two and a half years.  I deeply envy the uninhibited manner she has of flicking butt-hairs at anyone she doesn't like; I don't think I'll ever be able to match her at it.


----------



## Aztek

Chicago Illinois is where I reside.

I bought an Emperor Scorpion.


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc

Hypothermya said:


> Hi, I'm new to these boards and figured I'd post an intro before I got to the other post I came here to make.  I'm based in San Francisco, am a tech writer and a student, and adore spiders.
> 
> I have only ever owned one spider, a B. Smithi. I got her when she was a baby, so she may actually be a he (never gotten her sexed, although it's on my list of things to do), and I've had her for about two and a half years.  I deeply envy the uninhibited manner she has of flicking butt-hairs at anyone she doesn't like; I don't think I'll ever be able to match her at it.


those damned hairs....


----------



## watchu

Hi  My name is Thomas... yeah, very rare name in Poland  I'm 21. I have few birdspiders and a lot of true spiders. These are actually even more interesting than T's. Steatoda spp. Tegenaria spp. are my favorite  I play djembe, I used to dance - break dance, I'm webdesigner and I'm studying English philology at State School of Higher Proffesional Education in Konin, Poland. I think that would be all 

Oh, I'm a member of www.arachnea.org - one of the biggest websites and forums in Poland  I encourage you to visit us  We have section for English speaking members


----------



## Neo_Imperator

*New as new can be*

Hi guys, I'm Ross. I'm a very big fan of animals, but the emperor I'm planning to get in the next week will be my first invert. I'll put pictures up of him or her when I get it. I am a religious studies major at the University of Wisconsin, so I plan to name my emperor scorpion after a god or goddess (Odinn, Selket, and Eriskegal are a few ideas).


----------



## Desert Rose

*I'm New Here*

Hi, I came here for some inspiration in setting up cages. I am currently the proud owner of a chilean rose, named Krunchy. I would like to get another tarantula, but can't afford it at the moment. I'm only 14 so I have no income whatsoever. :wall:   I think when I have the money I'll try a curly hair or brazilian black (If I win the lotto  ). Keep the hobby going!
Desert Rose​


----------



## NIght Owl

*New Here*

What up homie gee dogs!?  My name is Taya and I just signed up, so come by and say hello.  I have a Rose Hair and a Chaco Golden Knee - gotta love um.


----------



## C.S

Names Corey, been keeping exotics for close to 18yrs, [mainly Boids].Got out of keeping T's around 3yrs ago :wall: but missed them too much  .....
Just glad to be here and plan on absorbing as much knowledge as i can.


----------



## opusmaxJ8W

Names Christian.  Uncle Sam and the Air Force dumped me in Nebraska 15 years ago and I've been here ever since.  I got my first 3 Ts 3 days ago and I like to read everything I can to make sure I'm doing the best I can for my Ts.  I decided to get my Ts because I've had a problem with arachnophobia and wanted to do something about it.  I do think they are very pretty animals and I have a feeling I'm not done collecting!!!


----------



## chloe_5937

*Hi i am new here.....*

Hi i am new here, my name is crystal and i have a rather LARGE family, that does not just include arachnids. 
In our home we have...myself, my husband jim, 4 year old son damon, 3 year old daughter Lana, and a baby on the way.....
Also....an iguana (rescue) named Iguardo, a chow chow-miko, 2 kittys- kabuki and buster, and an congo african grey parrot (rescue) named Selena. 
Arachnids.....
Pterinochilus Murinus-Sunburst Baboon
Grammostola Aureostriata- Chaco Golden knee
Avicularia Avicularia- pinktoe

we are newer to T's...but we are completely in love with them. Our chaco is awesome, when he is not hidden in his cave, and our sunburst is EVIL and scary at times..hahahaha...
So this is our family...and our son says goodnight to the T's everynite...he just loves them. I have a few more i would like to add to our collection...but all in time.
so thank you in advance for the welcome. 
Crystal K. and the Zoo


----------



## R.HENNING

hi
computer stuff new to me.
but arachnids and myrapods,a 30yr. thing 
with me. (GOOD TO SEE THE HOBBY STILL STRONG)


----------



## bunnymom

Hi - I'm more familiar with computers than I am with T's.  I just inherited one last night by accident.  Wish me luck - I have lots to learn about them.....


----------



## MOROCCO

Hi everyone, I love spiders, and hairy things. Thanks.


----------



## Griffin

Hello,
Just thought id stop in here first to say hello and im excited to learn more.


----------



## cactusdar

*Hello*

my name is cactusdar-------i'm new to this ;P  and looking forward to checking out this sight. i've had my female zebra t for 12+ years now and i have a few concerns i'm hoping someone can help me with. her last molt she seemed to have broken her leg-----it sticks almost straight up---- she gets along fine, eats, blah-blah blah---- but yesterday when she began molting again she could not get that leg free----i found information on this sight and i helped her along she is doing fine now.........anyone know the life span of t's?


----------



## morgan2dope

*Hola*

Hola.  My name is Morgan and I have loads of bugs.  (=


----------



## dustdevil

*hey spiderfreaks*

hey guys and girls 

my name is robby(31 years), since i was a kid i was always intressted in spiders and snakes,and now i have a lot of them   but never enough 

i'm a proud father of a boy (6 years ) and a girl (3 years) and they share my intrests.
i have about 15 T's now and there are 3 one the way from thomas vinnman at this moment.
 i hope we have a good time together here.

my list of inverts at this moment :

0.1 brachypelma smithi
0.1 brachypelma emilia
0.1 citharischius crawshayi
0.0.3 cyriopagopus schioedtei (thorelli)
0.1 grammostola pulchra
0.1 grammostola rosea
0.1 haplopelma lividium
0.1 poecilotheria regalis
0.1 psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 pterinochilos murinus (red colour form)
0.1 theraphosa blondi
0.0.1 vitalius (nhandu ) vulpinus

and on the way 

0.1 hysterocrates hercules
0.0.1 hysterocrates spec nigeria
0.0.1 Chilobrachys fimbriatus

and a couple of snakes of course


----------



## Archimed

Hi my name is alexandre ,21 yrs old and from quebec.i know absolutly nothing about T's iv just got one last week from someone who was gonna throw it outside he was bored of -her or his- dont really know,really dont know what kind of T it is but from the pic you have on the frum i think its a G. Rosea.


----------



## theojtaylor

Hi.  My name is Ted and I have two T's.  A CB Mexican Red Rump and a Chilean Rose (just got it today.).  He/She snatched up a feeder cricket in less than an hour after I set it up in it's new home.  Had a rose years ago.  Once it molts, I'll send its skin to Gene's at NWI to have it sexed.

I got interested in them again after a friend got one for valentine's day.  Go figure!

Now, I just need to get one more-a Mexican Red Knee and I will be done.  (I hope)


----------



## Bobert

Hey, I'm Rab from bonnie Scotland, been keeping T's for a while now collection currently includes:

A Chacoana
A Geniculata
B Smithi
B Auratum
B Boehmei
B Vagans
C Schioedti
G Aureostriata x 2
L Parahybana
L Klugi
P Regalis
P Pederseni
P Murinus RCF x 2

Metal lovin guy to boot, always looking to learn something new...

Look forward to chattin with you all!


----------



## clintdixon

*im new!!!!!*

hi my name is clint from devon, uk im new to arachnoboards but have been collecting t's for about a year i have,
                                                 g.rosea
                                                 l.parahybana
                                                 b.albopilosum
                                                 a.seemanni
                                                 a.geniculata
                                                 g.aureostriata
                                                 p.fasciata
                                                 p.regalis
                                                 p.formosa
                                                 a.versicolor
                                                 p.irminia
                                                 2x p.murinus

                                                 p.imperator
                                                 p.cavimanus

and my collection is ever growing i will upload some pics when i get my digital camera out.


----------



## barkobarko

hi to all my name is mateo i am new here in arachnoboards i find this site very much interesting
people are very supportive

by the way here are my pets:

brachypelma boehmei
acanthoscurria geniculata
grammostola rosea
heterometrus spinnifer

and oh i kinda have problem on posting my pics on the sexing section
it says that my account doesnt have that much previlage and so on
pls help me guys i wanna post some pics there..

for your replies just pm me if possible..

ty:clap:


----------



## psyopdog

*A breeding pair of Phidippus Audax*

I found a male and a female within 2 days of each other.  They were together for a day or so in my spider enclosure, and now she is gravid.

He now resides in a separate, 15 gallon terrarium.

All they've eaten for a week or so is big, fat houseflies; about 6 a day, each.:

suggestions for spider/sling bliss?:?


----------



## icenola

*Hello from New Orleans*

Hi...Name's George....53 yrs old.....live bout 15 miles just west of New Orleans.  Survived Katrina...back on me feet..and have a two T's for companions.

1. Giant White Knee  3in
2. Brazilian Black and White  3in

Had a Mexican Red Knee sling...but he escaped :wall: and haven't seen him......................yet.


----------



## P_e_a_R

Hi guys!

I'm Pedro, from Portugal, Oporto. I'm 18 years old and my pets are now a buthus ocitanus (ibericus?) anda a snake pantherophis guttatus.

I'm shure I'll enjoy here


----------



## Black Widow88

*Yay!*

Hi!

I joined a few days ago and I'm so happy to be here because I love insects and spiders to death and I have tons of books on them. I wish that my mom would let me keep at least one spider, scorpion, centipede, or millipede but she doesn't like them.

My name is Brittanie Christina McCormack and I'm 15 years old ( I turned 15 on March 1st ). I like singing and meeting new people making them laugh. I love playing jokes on people so beware!;P I also love boingies if you don't know what they are here's one for you:






 Isn't it cute?  I have alot of them! I live in NYC! You'd be surprised as to how many insects and spiders live just outside my house! Loads! I'm also leaving for camp on July 18th for about a month. I'm looking forward to seeing every one again at camp. I go every year.

I'll be home 2 days early. They have lots of bugs up there so I'm bound to get tons of pics. Hopefully most of them will be decent and that the bugs will cooperate! lol! Any way that's a bit about me. Looking forward to posting here and having tons of fun with you guys!

Hugs and kisses to you and your pets!

Black Widow88


----------



## a7051

hi i'm Brian. I'm from CA. I've got 3 Ts currently. Rosie, B. Boehmei, and a Curly.


----------



## Shayna

I've been here a while but I'll introduce myself anyways.
My name is Shayna and I live in the prairies of Canada. I do well in school, but it's boring a lot of the time, so i have a part time job. I love working at the theatre, I get a bunch of free stuff and I'm paid VERY well for a first job.
I am a vegan and a pretty environmentally friendly person. I think keeping T's is really interesting, and I also have a cat and a dog I rescued from the pound. lol.
I am in army cadets, so I'm going to Whitehorse for the summer. I am on the drill, biathalon and rifle teams in cadets and I am first in the province for my age in marksmanship .
I'm more than thrilled to be finishing up this school year and I'm moving to a public school for grade 11, I've been in the catholic school system since preschool but I am mostly agnostic.

Add me on myspace.


----------



## Feathers

*How's your pets? Wink, wink, nudge, nudge.*

Been here for a little bit, so instead of being my reclusive self, allow me to  introduce myself -  Relatively new to this site, not new to tarantulas. Been out of keeping them for a decade, but I'm coming back, although not with a vengence; 3 seems a good number. Then we'll see...


----------



## casey marie

hi everyone.  its great to be here.  i've been checking out this site for like a year now, but had to wait until the summer when my mom was at work to get an account.  i've got 1 T, Grammastola rosea (Chilean rosehair)  that i got two years ago named Little Blossoming Rose.  ik, so original.  she's doin' good.  she's due for another molt this month, so i've been cautious about the crickets.  i'm also T-sitting for a friend of mine who's in minnesota right now.  a Grammastola rosea named Lily Rose.  my name is ashley, but i prefer casey.  i would have been named casey if it weren't for my dad, but he's never been around anyway my entire life (he even bugged my mom to get an epideral while i was being born so he could sleep) so screw him.

a little of my personal info: i live in Colorado (the omen state and it SUCKS)  i'm going into highschool next year.  i am/was a cutter (trying to quit right now.  i think the last time i did that was a like a month ago.  its going good!
very boring life, nothing interesting happens.  i'm an aspiring author, absolutely obsessed with vampires.  i'm hoping to finish the book (maybe a few of the other 15 i started) this summer and be published by the time i graduate highschool.  hopefully.  i'm also going to college for art.  already have a nice one picked out in san francisco.  life has really sucked so far, but i intend to turn that around my senior year.  i'm going to graduate a semester early and head for georgia on foot with everything i need in a backpack on my back (well duh, where else would it be).  i'll stay the winter there and then hike the appalachian trail the next summer.  then i'll find a car somewhere and drive to san fran to rent a loft there until i can get into that college.

really nice to be a part of this community
casey


----------



## casey marie

casey marie said:


> hi everyone.  its great to be here.  i've been checking out this site for like a year now, but had to wait until the summer when my mom was at work to get an account.  i've got 1 T, Grammastola rosea (Chilean rosehair)  that i got two years ago named Little Blossoming Rose.  ik, so original.  she's doin' good.  she's due for another molt this month, so i've been cautious about the crickets.  i'm also T-sitting for a friend of mine who's in minnesota right now.  a Grammastola rosea named Lily Rose.  my name is ashley, but i prefer casey.  i would have been named casey if it weren't for my dad, but he's never been around anyway my entire life (he even bugged my mom to get an epideral while i was being born so he could sleep) so screw him.
> 
> a little of my personal info: i live in Colorado (the omen state and it SUCKS)  i'm going into highschool next year.  i am/was a cutter (trying to quit right now.  i think the last time i did that was a like a month ago.  its going good!
> very boring life, nothing interesting happens.  i'm an aspiring author, absolutely obsessed with vampires.  i'm hoping to finish the book (maybe a few of the other 15 i started) this summer and be published by the time i graduate highschool.  hopefully.  i'm also going to college for art.  already have a nice one picked out in san francisco.  life has really sucked so far, but i intend to turn that around my senior year.  i'm going to graduate a semester early and head for georgia on foot with everything i need in a backpack on my back (well duh, where else would it be).  i'll stay the winter there and then hike the appalachian trail the next summer.  then i'll find a car somewhere and drive to san fran to rent a loft there until i can get into that college.
> 
> really nice to be a part of this community
> casey[sick of crying
> tired of trying
> yea i'm smiling
> but inside i'm dying]


----------



## janjagee

*Hello*

hey all!  Just wanted to give everyone a friendly "hello".  I have three lil monsters, one Rosie, one Usumbara, and my son.  Love them all!


----------



## versiphil

Hi,

I´m Sascha and from Trier in Germany. (Thats the oldest city in my country, more than 2000 years old...)
I`m 33 years old, and in the fourth year tarantula-"freak".
Here in Germany, this is a rising hobby. thats fantastic if you won`t spend too much money for your little babys...

My Spids:
1.1 A.versicolor 
1.0 A.metallica 
0.1 A.minatrix 
0.0.1 A.purpurea 
0.1 A.spec.
0.1 A.geniculata
0.1.6 B.albopilosum 
1.1 B.vagans 
0.1 B.boehmei 
1.1 B.smithi 
0.1 B.auratum
0.1 C.cyaneopubescens
0.1 C.crawshayi
0.0.1 E.cyanognathus 
0.0.1 E.murinus
0.1 G.pulchra 
0.1 G.rosea 
0.1 G.actaeon
0.0.5 H.maculata
0.1 L.parahybana
0.1.3 L.striatus
0.1 M.mesomelas
0.1 N.chromatus
0.1 P.irminia 
2.1 P.cambridgei
0.1 P.regalis 
0.1 P.rufliata
0.1 S.calceatum
0.0.1 T.blondi
0.0.1 T.gigas
0.1 T.pruriens
...i hope this will soon have an end...

I had 3 egg-sacks last year, 2 of B.albopilosum (curly-hair) and one of A.versicolor (Martinique-Pinktoe).

Im not married and i have no children, but a wonderful babe with much tolerance for my hobby, getting more and more interested in it...

Thats enough at the beginnig...watching your threads, i will sometimes be here, but not writing too much, because of my school-english...

cu and greetings
Sascha


----------



## Diggy415

*Nrthn Calif here>>>*

HI!! Im Tanya, i live in nrthn calif by myself, and my animals, no kids and not married. I have a rott/lb cross, 2 cats, 7 snakes, a 55 gallon fresh water tank and some scorps. I hope to get a T collection going, i won't hold any of them as i am terrified of them but i will collect them, as i think they are fasinating. Well time to  post some pic's ....see ya all around.


----------



## DarkXKrad

*Hello*

Hello out there..pleased to meet you all!!
check my profile out to know more about me or just ask!
talk to you all soon.


----------



## dbozic

*Hrvatska*

Hy everibody , my name is Dario and i am from Croatia Zagreb, i am 21 years old and i love tarantulas. The biggest reason i have joyned this site is because i have 4 tarantulas and they are: pterinochilus murinus usumbara, lasiodora parahybana,ciclosternum fasciatum and acanthoscurria geniculata and i am new in this hobby so i want to learn more about them with this site.


----------



## guitarm07

Hello all!

I'm David W living in good 'ole TN. I'm studying to be a Mechanical Engineer but I've always been intrigued with insects and the like.

My roommate and I recently purchased two Emperor Scorpions. Prior to our new 'pets', I've been doing research on Emperor Scorpions for weeks and ran across this site. We have a male and female scorpions. I named the female Isis and my roommate named the male Elmo. I hope to learn much more about these little critters and how to care for them properly.

Dw


----------



## illy

Hi all,   big up for the juicy site

i bought my first T (gram rosea) 14 years ago and got addicted to the critters
heres a list (1 of each):

- grammastola rosea
- grammastola pulchra
- brachypelma boehmie
- brachypelma smithy
- brachypelma angustum
- avicularia metallica
- ceratogyrus marshalli
- theraphosa blondi
- poecilotheria rufilata
- poecilotheria metallica

ill post some pics when i find my way around the site

cheers


----------



## Squeaksville

Hello everyone!! My name is April, I mostly go by Squeaks. I'm a newbie not only to the boards but as owner of my new baby *Brachypelma smithi.*Or common Mexican Red Knee. I just got him on the 6th. If you would've asked me a few months back that I would own a tarantula, I would've said "you're smoking something". LOL  But I love my little guy. A friend of mine had gotten his first T. back in April and since then would always tell me about how it was doing and showing pictures so naturally he ended up "converting" me into the spider world.  So the next time he ordered I put in mine too. Now here is a picture of my little guy. I'm up for any advice ya'll can give me and boy I've learned a whole lot not just from my crazy "spiderman" friend but from the boards as well.


----------



## BC Bloodlines

*New to Inverts and the forum*

Hello there. I am just getting into tarantulas and currently have:
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
There are a few other species I would like to get but most of my space is consumed by by Crested and Gargoyle Gecko breeding. Check out our site If you would like to see what we do.


----------



## Squeaksville

BC Bloodlines said:


> Hello there. I am just getting into tarantulas and currently have:
> 0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
> 0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
> 0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata
> 0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
> There are a few other species I would like to get but most of my space is consumed by by Crested and Gargoyle Gecko breeding. Check out our site If you would like to see what we do.


I have a leopard gecko and would like to get the crested gecko... how much you sell them for??


----------



## kurnikoff

*Hi*

Hi!

My name is Kamil. I live in London (Streatham Common) and I have one A. Geniculata about 4 cm long. I will post picture here when I will know how to do this. Cheers Kamil


----------



## jen650s

*Hi all, I'm new here*

I got my first G. rosea about 17 or 18 years ago at a herp show and the rest is history.  I currently have about 2 dozen assorted Ts, mostly slings as both of my adult males have gone to greener pastures in the past 6 months.  I live in San Diego and have been catching and releasing Ts in the desert for 30+ years.

Jen


----------



## ga_biihh

*hello hello*

hey hey!
Im new to the boards as well as to having a T. I just got a Avicularia avicularia a week ago, so im completly new to everything.. but some people here on the boards have been helping me and answering my questions, so thank you. I hope to learn a lot from everybody here on the boards so.. I'll see you around


----------



## PsychoChaser

*Bitten by the Bug*

Hi

Could not resist the offering at the petshop, I got my first T, G Rosea.  Little pet rock, not familiar with new substrate and then OBT, OMG .  Wow, what a difference!!!  P. Murinus is quite active building new home under Georock.  OBT snatches anything nearby.

A new addition,  L. Striatus sling that molted after settling in new home almost doubling in size.

Three more sling on the way, B. Smithi, B. Boehmei and P. Regalis, I cannot wait.

Also raising Japanese Koi in yard.

The koi are very similar to tarantulas, hungry, beautiful coloration and great to watch.

What would be a good arboreal T?


----------



## alicia.r

Hey there, I'm Alice & I'm new to T's, but have been a long-term fan of true spiders, especially Theridiidae (& particularly Latrodectus ).

I've just got two little slings at the minute: an A. versicolor, who I've named Bordois, & a B. albopilosum called Milford Cubicle, though I've been totally bitten by the bug & this week will be ordering 5 N. chromatus slings, a B. vagans sling & a L. parahybana juvi. Yup, addicted already! 

I look forward to learning plenty from you guys & contributing where I can, too.


----------



## alicia.r

PsychoChaser said:


> What would be a good arboreal T?


I was always advised to go with Avicularia as my first arboreal, so I did (although mine's just a little baby, so we'll see how it goes!).


----------



## Brad Ramsey

Hi
New here....just joined today, although I've been reading this forum for a couple months now.
No T's at my house ,but a lot of insects. 
I started breeding some basic feeders for my veiled chameleon and it 
ended up turning into a whole new avocation of it's own.
Roaches, Mantids and Phasmids are my main focus.
By the way ...the cham eats all of those and more but I keep some for breeding and observation too.
I really enjoy this forum and now I can post!
Cheers!

-Brad


----------



## FelanMoira

*Howdy all!  From WV*

I'm Holly, a 32 year old married gal from West Virginia in the States. I'm new to the invert world - never thought I'd ever get one, but about a month ago decided it would help me get over my fear of spiders if I got a T. Low and behold, just July 8th someone posted on our local Freecycle list that they had a T and setup to give away. Hence I now have "Sheila" (The name she came with), a _Grammostola rosea_.

When I joined Venomlist a week ago, I didn't think I'd ever own a scorpion, but I have 2 on my wishlist (long with like 15 T's!) now!

I can tell you that centipedes are DEFINITELY NOT in my future. The centipede and hissing cockroaches I know I will never want. Never seen a beautiful one, but I have seen some beautiful spiders and scorpions.

I've been a Registered Veterinary Technician for 2 years. My first degree is a BA in psychology, and I worked 911 for 6 years. I got into native non-game wild avian rehabilitation that 6th year, quit my job, got my drivers license at 28 and went back to school for my AAS in vet tech.

And on to my "zoo"
1.0 pomeranian, orange
1.0 siberian husky, wolf grey and blue eyes
0.1 hound mix, black and white
2.3 domestic shorthair cats - 1 brown tabby, 2 blacks, 1 white and orange tabby, 1 white and brown tabby
2.0 leopard geckos, normals
1.0 corn snake, snow
0.2 pet rats, grey and white hoodeds

and

1.0 appendix Quarter Horse, black yearling recently gelded.

Also, I'm a practicing solitary Wiccan, with leanings toward kitchen and gree witchcraft and Buddhism.

Hubby and I have been together 16 years and married 8. He does the heebee-jeebee dance when Sheila moves toward him and hasn't touched her yet - and I'm the one who has a major phobia! He did everything but scream like a girl last night!


----------



## spiderlove

*New Member*

Well, I guess I am new to this board. My name is Lorie and I absolutely love tarantulas. I have been caring for and enjoying them for about 14 years now. I have about 26 different ones and love them all. I just lost one of my older females (B. Smithi) yesterday and I am quite sad about that. It is always hard when they die. I have some new babies and I am enjoying watching them grow. They are absolutely adorable... Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Felix0081

hello all im new here and just wanted to introduce myself. my names Terence and my fiancee and i are keeping a vast array of pets, we have 2 rose hairs , 1 cobalt blue , 1 pinktoe , 1 cameroon red baboon , 1 green iguana , 1 mountain horned dragon , 1 columbian red tail boa , 1 dumerills boa , 1 albino striped california king snake and 3 cats


----------



## blazer

whats up. i breed blaptica dubia roaches and have a Poecilotheria metallica. so i just use this site to brush up on my knowledge and find good deals for sale. i also breed leopard geckos of raptor and aptor morph.


----------



## Jake85

*Hey*

Hey, I'm Jake.   I've lurked around these parts for a couple years and figured I'd take a second or two to introduce myself.  Grew up in Illinois with a constant zoo of fish, turtles, snakes, frogs, and other such wonderful things that I caught in my back yard.  All the while my parents told me "you can have a tarantula or scorpion when you move out of our house."  Anywho, I've been out of their house for a few years now, am working on getting my own life in order (just graduated college), and am beginning to once again start up my collection.


----------



## Neo_Imperator

*introducing myself*

Hi guys, I'm new on here, so I don't really know if I'm supposed to reply or start a new thread. Anyway I have one P.imperator (hence my name) and his name is Hermes. He is about 3 inches long and very docile. He is quite active but he also will actually let me pet him really lightly without getting defensive. I'm really interested in getting a pair of P.cavimanus if I can find some. I've been reading a ton about them and they sound rad.


----------



## Laura Perkins C

*Hi*

I am the mother of 2 daughters, ages 8 and 4 who LOVE spiders!  I am going to be taking them to see Aracnotopia at the FW zoo.  I heard today that it has been extended there until October.


----------



## aplomb

*Hello,*

My name is Tom. I'm 23. I live in Nashville, but I'm originally from Louisiana.

I'm brand new to owning arachnids. I only have an amblypygid (some kind of damon) and a flatrock scorpion. I'd like to get more, but I'm moving around a lot lately, and working a lot. I figured I'd join the forums since I've already gotten plenty of useful information on raising these guys.

I also have a cat, and I'm pretty awesome. That's all.


----------



## hadrurus 666

*Introduction*

Hi my name's Jim
I have an interest in archnids and own a scorpion. I wish to become an arachnologist or any form of naturalist. Im also hoping to get another scorp in a months time, mabey a bit more. At the moment i have a hadrurus spadix, or desert hairy scorpion, commonly known as the blacktop. I hope to get a hadrurus arizonensis soon, preferably an adult female.


----------



## mark0

Hi everybody, my name is Marko, I'm 22 and I'm from Serbia.
Now I only have 2 tarantulas: B.smithi and N.chromatus but eventualy this number will become very large


----------



## Kohler

Hi all, I'm Jonathan from Buenos Aires, Argentina.
I have only spiders, specially T's from various genus and some scorpions.


----------



## Jackie

Hi! My name is Jackie and my friend, the infamous Tom Patterson, began introducing me to arachnids and whatnot, so I figured I'd get the most out of my new pet, an avicularia versicolor, by learning all types of interesting things about them. I named him Angelo, don't ask me why, and Tom promised he'd get me on my way to be a spider wrangler!!! Or at least become more familiar with arachnids.

Peace:clap:


----------



## ali-loves-bugs

Hi!  My name is Laurie.  I'm a 35 year old, married mother of 4.  I have 3 daughters Ali (13), Jordyn (9) and Veronica (7), and Xander my 3 year old son. I was never really allowed to have pets when I was growing up, so I guess I'm trying to make up for it now. We have 2 dogs, 7 cats i think, a box turtle, 3 red eared sliders, a ball python pair, a White's tree frog, a Golden Tree frog, a Green Tree frog, 6 Brown anoles, 3 Glass snakes (My fav next to my T), 4 Carribean Hermit crabs, a Strawberry Hermit crab, A Leopard gecko and a rose haired tarantula.  I guess I'm here because I haven't been having any luck locally, or I'd have tons more, finding the T's and 'pedes Veronica and I are looking for. Veronica is into the T's, 'pedes and such (She REALLY wants a Mexican Red Knee) and Ali (who also loves frogs) wants to be an Entomologist, hence my post name, so she's into anything else that crawls. Jordyn won't touch ANYTHING without her bamboo tongs and Xander wants everything to live with HIS hermit crabs. My husband is just along for the ride, he's Ok with the snakes, spiders and such as long as he doesn't have to touch them. Happy to be here and I guess that about sums it up.


----------



## ChineseDragon

Hey guys,

My name is Mark and I'm 18 years old, live in Barrie, Ontario and just got into inverts. I run from spiders but I love centipedes(Chinese Dragons), assassin bugs and mantids.

I am currently only keeping 2 WC stone centipedes and a WC assassin bug. I have eggs from Platymeris biguttata but I think they aren't fertile =(.

I am here to talk and learn about my fields of interest and hopefully find some reliable sources for obtaining exotic centipedes.

be ez,

~Mark


----------



## scorpiox

*hello everyone*

Hello,

my name is Dragan, I am 25 years old and I am from Slovenia(Europe). I just recently found this forum which I think is great. I have 2 scorpions at home (imperators). So guys just keep up the good work


----------



## GUFA

*Hello Everybody*

Hello Everybody!

First of all Congratulations! This site is very complete and you dont have an Idea How Usefull and Informative Was and is for me!

My name is Gustavo Fernandez I'm a Graphic Designer, Drawer and Advertisement guy from Caracas Venezuela!
A nice land but with the worst Political problems arrownd the world!

Well as you see my english is not very good, I lived In Ohio 2 years in the 1998 but here in Venezuela not everybody speak english and if you dont practice you'll never Improve it! :wall: 

But well...

The fact is that I'm a strange animals lover since I was a child! In the past I have had some many pets that my mom almost die everytime that I got a new one!
LOL!
In fact  I have had 5 Sneaks “Boa Constrictors or Red-tailed Boa!” Those were very sweet! but I have had to donate one to the Zoo because it never get confortable with me and always bite me! And the others with the time, my work and the size that they got it Make me donate too to a Zoo here in Caracas! In fact I had 3 mores, a Cascabel - Cotalus like this http://www.venezuelatuya.com/natura/imagenes/015cascabel.jpg A green boa or Corallus caninus: http://www.cites.org/gallery/speciespics/emerald_tree_boa.jpg  And a Micrurus altirostris in spanish its name is Serpiente de Coral and is very poisoned! 
http://www.serpentario.edu.uy/images/micrurus_frontalis_altirostris2_big.jpg
but as a good graphic designer I get very pasionate about the colors of this beauty snake! 
In fact as Caracas is closer and rounded by big mountains I get an very rare animal too, here we called “Cien Pies” or “1000 Feets” this one eat white mouses! Its was amazing! This Video is not mine but is the same specie that the one that I have 
http://www.baluart.net/videos/cien-pies-gigante-devorando-un-raton 
Well I dont want to boder you with my History’s but the fact is that 4 night before when I was in my room watching some TV I heard a noise very strange! When I found the origin of the noise I found this spider! It was in a square were I stock pappers, notebooks, posters and artworks of my job! The Strange thing is that I dont live close to a mountain, jungle or wild place! So, how this spider get in to my house??? 
Even I’m an strange animals lover get in shock! The size of the spider is like 2/3 of a open hand! 
I try to investigate in Internet bout it but I dont find anyting about it! 


Since I meet by e mail to Stefan (member of this forum)  and Glen (the www.spidersrulez.com) owner! and afters days of Investigation and photos they identify the Spider Specie:
Giant Fishing Spider!
WOW!
Amazing!!!

I'll make a post about it and share with all of you the pics!
As photos are part of my job too I took a very good ones that could help you to collect, or even use in your sites!
*PLEASE NOTE THIS:
EVERY PHOTO THAT I WILL POST "FEEL TOTALLY FREE TO USE IT WITHOUT AKING ME FOR PERMISSION"
This is my contribution to every of you, spider lovers, people that help me and to teach the people to DONT KILL ANY STRANGE ANIMAL and teach to CONSERVATION!*

Have a nice day and We'll keep in touch!

My nickname here is like the Nickname that everybody and also my family call me:
GUFA!

Best Regards!

GUFA


----------



## jeff1962

*Hello !*

My name is Jeff I am 46 years old and brand new to the hobby. I just picked up my first spider(Mexican Redknee), that I orderd at the pet shop.I live in Alaska and T's are a little hard to find up here.


----------



## GUFA

WOW! well take care of it and give it the best habitat that you could!
Alaska is so cold many month at year so, create for it a Nice habitat of a Hot Lamp! I dont know!! I'm a kind of new Spider Fan too!

Regards...


GUFA


----------



## Cannibalon

*Peace in everyone*

Hi my name is Doug and I am new to arachnoboards. Very cool site. I am 34 yrs old and live in Kamloops B.C. I have had an A. geniculata for almost a year now. I got it when it was a sling and it's up to about 4". Two weeks ago I received a P. irminia sling, and an adult female H. lividum at 5-6". 

My friend Max, who you may know as the illustrious Maxident213, gave me all 3 tarantulas. Paling in comparison to his 'eco-system' he has goin on, but a good start to my collection.

I look forward to further checking this site out. Tony Stewart Rocks!
Slayer!


----------



## Kwadapok

*Newb...*

Hello all,
         I am brand new to this hobby but have found my new obession  A few months ago I was looking into moving to Colorado though things didn't work out and I find myself back in sunny Florida. Anyhow when I was in colorado I found an oklahoma brown in the driveway the cats were after. I decided to save it since I have known T's to be kept as pets I thought I would rescue it and call it my own. Anyhow I read up on them for about 2 weeks straight. Then decided to go buy a Chaco Golden knee. My last night in Colorado I found another oklahoma brown in the driveway this time a very small 1" juvie. So in the first month of getting into T's my collection was growing fast. It has been 3 months since then and I now have added two Haplopelma Lividums .75" to my collection. I am so fascinated by these aminals the only way to describe it is an obsession that my wife is not so happy about. I look forward to learning all I can from this site. Glad I found it.


----------



## bluetubegroove

Howdy yall! A shout from Houston Texas, One that's taken a while to get to. ( Validation dealies. ) I have been the proud owner of a mature female Rose Hair for about three days, I figured a forum like this might prove useful and more so fun than anything other.  I'm Seventeen, And decided after working at a summer camp infested with bugs that a Tarantula was a pet for me - So far it's going good. Feel free to shoot me any advice! I need all of it I can get and more than likely will post up some questions and curiousities of my own. Thanks yall!


----------



## adonis

*Hello*

Hello

Just recently picked up a new spiderling, and needed info on how to care for it. Found this site, and enjoy all the T-info/pictures available. Thanks

To see my pets, check out my profile.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/member.php?u=12213


----------



## trapieter

hiiya!
        I'm jojo and I'm the one who gets the info for our rapidly becoming zoo lmao. no it's not that big really just to those who haven't joined in the addiction for reps and arachnids lol.

I joined because my hubby decided to get two T'S, we went for one and came away with 2 coz he couldn't decide lol so we have an L. parahybanas called boris da bana and a sling usambara red baboon called legs aka the p.murinus. 

:8o not the best starters we know but he loves them so much ... it became like this :wall: and he is sensible. he's not for handerling just looking and since we have got them no one wants to come over our house anymore ... is that normal  lmao there loss  

this place just seemed good for info and I like to be well prepared in the care of our pets to prevent problems... so far very good :worship: 

I did put chatty as mood right??

ok going now  

jojo xx


----------



## vanquisher91

*Hello*

Hey everyone. I've just gotten into the hobby of tarantula keeping and I currently have 4 tarantulas at the moment but plan on getting more very soon. I'm also hoping to get into scorpions and centipedes/millipedes later on as well. My friends think I'm crazy, but I can't argue with their reasoning. I hope to learn  a lot here and I look forward to getting to know some of you on the forums.


----------



## WARPIG

5 Months, 10 T's and the addiction is ON!!! 

Looking to add another 10 within the next few weeks. Just 1 question I keep asking myself, why did it take so long for me to get into his great hobby:?


----------



## boaboytony5

*Introducing Myself*

Hiya everyone,

My name's Tony and I'm in Staffordshire, UK

I keep and breed snakes as my main hobby but over the last few years I've been keeping inverts too and find them fascinating !!!

I've joined this forum to learn lots more about inverts and some of the pictures of enclosures on here are truely inspiring !!! :worship: 

Well, that's me so hope to speak to you all soon


----------



## Shadow Tongue

Hello. Please allow me to introduce myself.

I am a 19-year-old male who is currently attending college in Georgia, US. About two weeks ago, I became interested in keeping tarantulas after I had a discussion on another message board dedicated to fashion. I was arguing that the piercing commonly referred to as "spiderbites" (multiple piercings in specific places on the lips) had a silly name as spiders typically left only one noticeable mark on a person's skin. Thinking about the topic soon reminded me about how my grandmother used to have a tarantula for a pet years ago and reinvigorated my interests in the animal. I have also been wanting a pet for my small, private dorm room for when I attend college this autumn and a tarantula seems to fit the bill quite nicely: low-maintenance, quiet, and sanitary.

So, I spent the last half month voraciously researching all kinds of information on this board and other internet sources and, after much internal conflict, decided to order a Cyriopagopus sp sling that will be delivered next Tuesday, weather permitting. Although the breed (and its age) has not been recommended for a beginner's tarantula, I think knowledge, caution, and my quick hands will go far in ensuring that my sling will live a long and luxurious life. 

Apologies for the long introduction and I hope that I can become an active, informed member of this forum and the tarantula-loving community!


----------



## forhorsmn

*Hi everyone*

My name is Troy, I'm 36 years old. Right now I'm living in "Sin City" (Las Vegas) but will soon be moving to Texas. I've been in the hobby now for about 3 weeks. Actually, it just sort of happened. My wife (Shey) and I were on vacation in Texas and one night her brother yelled about this big spider that was climbing up the side of the house. Shey and I walked outside and found a beautiful young t just hanging out. Shey just reached up, took it off the wall and placed it in a jar. The second one we found the next day sitting outside the first ones jar. So now we have two new additions to the family and I'm reading as much as I can so we can add a few more.


----------



## Arachnotized

*Hello new myself...*

I always have been fascinated by insects and some of the beetles blow me away with the colors, sizes , etc...I think my favorite insect is the giant millipede..I love those guys.  I dont currently own any at the moment but will be starting my hobby up again once I move down to Arkansas in the next month or so.  I also will be looking to build a huge orb weaver cage and keep a banana spider if I can find one..those guys are incredible!!!! Will definantly be doing my homework on that one.  This is a great site and very informative and I am quite pleased to be a member of the community. :clap:


----------



## Mama-T

*Mama-T from Sweden*

:worship: Hi there.

I'm a swedish T-lover who stumbled in through reading som interesting posts that made me certain of the seriousity of this community.. I just needed to be a member. 

They call me Spindelmamma in Sweden, wich means spidermother. Thats probably because of the way I treat my T's- They're like babies to me.

I' ve also got 2 human children, one man in the house and some other hobbies, but I'm mainly occupied with my T's.

See you all


----------



## sidguppy

Hello

I'm a 40 and a wee bit biology teacher with a house full of critters and more at work/school.

inverts make perfect 'pets' for keeping there, cause they are so easy to keep; I keep the tough and harmless ones there, the more tricky and not so harmless ones at home.

my #1 hobby is tropical fish (primary Tanganyikan fishes), but my inverts-critters include
Archimandrita tesselata colony (Peppered Roach)
Blaptica dubia colony (for fun and as spider-food)
Neohirasea maerens/PSG173, lots
Eurycantha calcerata/PSG23, a few adults
Achatina fulica (Giant African Snail)
Archispirostreptus gigas breeding group (Giant Millipede)
Spirostreptidae spp, bredding group
Spirostreptidae spp#2 breeding group
Scolopendra morsitans (Tanzanian Blue Centipede), 3 adults in 1 cage
Pandinus imperator, adult pair
Hottentotta hottentotta, scorpling
Rhopalurus junceus, scorpling
Brachypelma smithi, adult female
Brachypelma boehmei, subadult
Grammostola rosea, adult female
Grammostola pulchra, adult female
Heteropoda venatoria, adult pair (Huntsman Spider), just mated

Thamnophis radix (Prairie Garthersnake), 2 adult pairs, recently sold my first homebred offsprings

Ambystoma mexicanum, 3 subadults, 1 adult female

3 fishtanks full of Tanganyikans, including fishes like Synodontis granulosus, Phyllonemus typus, Greenwoodochromis, Haplotaxodon, Caecomastacembelus and Bathybates fasciatus
1 smaller Malawi tank, 1 smaller Central American tank with Convicts, a few breeders.

that's about it; been keeping pets since before 1974 now  
other hobbies include travelling, SCUBA diving and going to rockshows

cu on the forum


----------



## tnt tomas

*Hi!*

Hi all,

How's it going? Let me introduce myself, My name is Tomas, I'm originally from Birmingham in England, I live now in Helsinki, Finland.
I'm soon to become an owner of one: A Geniculata, it is 4-5cm (approx 2inches), buying from a known breeder who has a very healthy collection.
I'm wondering what size of enclosure is going to be best suited? Can a tank be too big? like a 12 by 12 by 12 inch?
Also when keeping juvenile's of this size, what is the best method in maintaining the appropriate temperature? As most heat mats aren't available smaller than 12+10cm
any help or advise would be very gratefully received.
thanks
Tomas


----------



## merezz88

*immature assassin bugs*

hey , im Mel.

just moved to NC and got biten by an assassin bug , trying to identify it so i can find out if have to be concerned. read about chagas disease . noone seems to know anything about it here. if anyone can be of help id appreciate it, im stressed out wondering if i now have some parasite that is reeking havoc in my body and will show its face in about 10 -20yrs....i sure hope its a harmless bug but for the nasty sting it gave me and bloody blister thats left on my arm.


----------



## steveothegreat

Hi everyone. 

Just wanted to drop a line. Im fairly new to T's, I got my first one about 1 year ago a 1" B.smithi sling. Wasnt sure if i wanted to get more, because i was kind of affraid of spiders. But know I love the little buggers. In the last 2 Months Ive gotten 4 more. Here is a list of Ts i have and the ones i want to get.
Ones i own
Brachypelma vagan - mexican red rump x 2 - Own
Brachypelma smithi - mexican red knee - own
Brachypelma albopilosum - honduan curly hair - own
Aphonopelma seemanni - Costa rican zebra - Own
Ones i want to get...
Grammostola aureostriata - chaco golden knee
Acanthoscurria geniculata - brazillian White knee
Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian black
Green bottle blue - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammostola rosea - Chilean Rose Tarantula
Brachypelma boehmei -  Mexican Bloodleg
Lasiodora parahybana - Salmon Pink Birdeater


----------



## kasai

Heya all! I'm Kas from NB, new here, but not new to tarantulas! I have at home, a G. rosea, B. smithi, L. parahybana, and E. campestratus... and on their way are a B. emilia, B. boehmei, P. murinus, and A. bicoloratum! :3 *wavewave* Glad to meet everyone!


----------



## magicianANG

*Self Introduction*

Hello there! I have just been introduced to this arachnid thing just a few days ago. Now I am really crazy about spiders ( especially tarantulas ) and scorpions.
I am now taking up this hobby of keeping arachnids in a big way and I would really appreciate all the help that I can get from all of you experienced people out there. 

Together with this message I'm attaching a photo of my first spider which is the Malaysian Trapdoor Spider which I caught and photographed while on a hike up Penang Hill recently. I happened to be a photographer also and very soon I'll be posting a lot of my photos of spiders to share with all of you. 

Bye.


----------



## TTstinger

magicianANG said:


> Hello there! I have just been introduced to this arachnid thing just a few days ago. Now I am really crazy about spiders ( especially tarantulas ) and scorpions.
> I am now taking up this hobby of keeping arachnids in a big way and I would really appreciate all the help that I can get from all of you experienced people out there.
> 
> Together with this message I'm attaching a photo of my first spider which is the Malaysian Trapdoor Spider which I caught and photographed while on a hike up Penang Hill recently. I happened to be a photographer also and very soon I'll be posting a lot of my photos of spiders to share with all of you.
> 
> Bye.


welcome to the addiction


----------



## NBond1986

TTstinger said:


> welcome to the addiction



ive been in attending AA meetings (arachnids anonymous) for the past 5 months.....but i cant get rid of the addiction!!!!!


----------



## Taki F&T

*Hello*

Hi, my name is Taki and I'm from Johannesburg SA. I have about 70 tarantulas and have been in the hobby for about 4 years. I have loved and kept spiders from a small child though, so it's a lifelong hobby.


----------



## Savvo

*Hello*

Hi, I am from Sacramento, California, and have been facinated with inverts my entire life. I have kept many spiders and a few scorpions that I caught as pets, but am quite new to the hobby. I am obsessed with solifugids and hope to one day breed them.


----------



## taka

Hello, I'm Paul.  Just got my first invert a month ago and figured I'd see what the community was like and to get some hints and tips for keeping her healthy and happy.  So yeah, here I am, and it's nice to meet you all.


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Greetings. My name is Ren, and I am from New York State. I have always been enthusiastic about invertebrates, and finally have the opprotunity to begin collecting. I presently share my home with one beautiful seven year old chilean rosehair tarantula, a very moody asian forest scorpion, a skittish emperor scorpion, a food-crazy red claw emperor, a colony of 30 madagascar hissing cockroaches, two death's head cockroaches, a trio of giant african millipedes, a beautiful vietnamese rainbow millipede, and a variety of aquatic snails. I look foward to learning more about these species and others of interest to me for future keeping. I would also be a very good customer to anyone nearby looking to sell millipedes or roaches


----------



## Conrad

Hey everyone,
Name's Conrad, originally from South Africa, then lived for a period in Singapore, now living in England. Intend to move to Canada in the nearish future though.
I'm somewhat arachnophobic so tarantulas have never really been an option for me, but scorpions thankfully do nothing to bring out the fear. I've been wanting one for ages but struggled to find any locally until recently. Now I have my first Pandinus imperator, who I'm very happy with. Got him on Sunday, after half an hour of being in his new home I put in a cricket which he grabbed within the first couple of minutes. Left him a few hours then dropped another in which he promptly stuffed down.
What interests me about this is that the pet shop guy said to only feed them one cricket a MONTH?! And that they could over eat, killing them. Both of which I found to be wrong, searching around on the net. 
I'll give Skeletor another cricket tonight and see how he fares.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Nice welcome to the hobby I'm more of a scorp guy too but recently aquired a few t's and centi's


----------



## maxident213

It's amazing how fast this site grows.   Welcome to all the new names!  :clap:


----------



## Needles666

Hi all,

I'm not really new to T's, just to this site.

Couple years ago I got a B. Boehmei, and I became curious, saw the colorful A. Versicolor, so I got one of those, and at a reptile show I picked up a P. Pulcher.

April 2006 while on vacation, both the Boehmei and the Versicolor died, still not sure why, cause they were both adults at that point, and my little Pulcher was about 2.5" and survived.

Still have the Pulcher, and now I'm seeing a lot more T's for sale than back then. So I've recently picked up a Avic. Purpurea, and a P. Ornata.

I pick my T's based on looks (I'm shallow I know), I also prefer Arboreals.

Other things I keep, 2 red tail boas, and 2 crested geckos.

I like this site, very informative.


----------



## Quizzler

Hey everybody!

This is Ben...I was a member here a couple years ago, and also attended the ATS convention back when I was in middle school. 6th grade maybe? Anyway, Now I'm going into 11th grade, and I was staring at my G. Rosea and C. Cyaneopubescens and remembered how cool everyone on here was and how much I enjoyed the hobby. I hope to be seeing a lot more of everybody on here and will hopefully come around full swing back into the hobby for ATS convention 08!


----------



## rondadeann

I'm new to the Archnoboards, I was introduced by a friend that found out that I have an interest in crawly critters.


----------



## Phil Hall

Hi I'm Phil and I'm an arachnoholic............................;P :evil:


----------



## markus34

hello.

       Im mark chambers from leeds in the uk.Ive been comeing to this site for sometime now and i like it a lot,loads of useful information.I have a Grammostola rosea for about 10 weeks and its great   anyway thank you for reading this see ya


----------



## chaim

*Just another new one *

Hi hi,

Thanks to stefan2209 and some other folks from venomlist I found out about arachnoboards.
Am really pleased with all the info and great pics coming in on these kind of sites and have bin a great help to many of us keeping spiders :clap: 
At the moment I have these spiders:
- Psalmopoeus Irminia 0.1.0
- Chromatopelma  1.0.0
- Stasimopus robertsi 0.1.0
- Latrodectus menavodi 0.1.40
- Cupiennius Salei 0.1.0
- Cupienius Getazi 0.0.2
And some scorps
- Heterometrus spp. 2.0.0.

Hopfully next week I will receive a L. Pallidus :drool:  from Germany
And within some weeks am hoping for some succesfull mating with my C. cyaneopubescens male!!!
Well, talk to you guy's soon
Greetz
Chaim


----------



## Blink_apike

Hey i'm Alex from OZ im 15 and a scorp luver. I have been on the aussie scorp forum and i decided to join this forum too.


----------



## Rain_Flower

*Hellooo *

Hey. My name is Courtney, I'm seventeen and I just found this website and I really liked it. I'm pretty new to tarantulas, but I am completely fascinated by them. Some of the most elegant and interestings creatures I would say. 
Anyway, I got a beautiful Chilean rose maybe a month and a half ago, she's very sweet and her name is Flower.
I got a Cobalt Blue just a couple days ago. Not a good tarantula for begginers yes I know, but I just couldn't help myself  Her name is Rain.
I also have three scorpions, a Southern Devil named Thorn, Flat Rock named Stone, and an Emporer named Forest.
(All my little creatures are named from nature, I love it)

So yeah, anyone want to give me any advice with anything? It'd be much appreciated. 
Or you can just say hi, that works too.

Courtney​


----------



## BishopiMaster

Hello, my name is Dylan I am almost 13, i tryed tarantulas, didnt like them to much, i think true spiders are so much cooler, i have been studying true spiders, well almost my entire life. When i grow up i want to have a save the red widow fund! Latrodectus bishopi fascinates me, i think they are so cool. i want to dedicate my life to the study of latrodectus i currently have 2 females and 10 eggsacs. Hell, i have an infestation in my backyard, but hey! best to start young.

I enjoy skateboarding although i just started my favorite colors are red, blue, and orange. My favorite tv show is family guy, well anyway i hope i have a good time on the boards and nice to meet you all i look forward to discussing scientific
latrodectus threads, my second favorite is latro geo


----------



## MclarenF1

Hey what's up? My name is Ben and I'm from Washington. I don't have any T's yet, but I'm hopin to change that.


----------



## Reacker

Hello,

I have only two T's, a Rose Hair and Skeleton.

Mostly, I keep Ants and other insects.


----------



## Skitch2

Hi All,

I am Mike from cornwall.

I have been a T fan for around 17 years and still have a healthy Chilly rose called Bessie who is almost 17 years old now.
My collection has gone up and down over the years and I am always looking to get hold of the rare species that are out there.


----------



## Tuishimi

*Newbie...*

Just got my first tarantulas very recently and was able to witness a molt.  At the moment I have two Chilean Roses, but am planning on expanding on my pets.  

Our house is veritable zoo with 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 parrots, 2 kids and several aquariums as well.

Still nervous about keeping my spiders healthy.  They seem more fragile than I think most people would believe, since they appear so fierce.

I'll most likely just lurk, trying to glom onto everyone elses experience.  

-Mitch


----------



## Pickman

*newbie intro...*

hi, i'm not new to tarantulas but my interest is now growing into becoming a collector.  I have a rosehair that i grew to be very comfortable with and i just picked up a versicolor spiderling yesterday.  thats why i joined the forum, so I can just read old posts and stuff to help out with my new versicolor and just to see what all is out there!


----------



## Loch

*New canuck*

Eh guys whats good?
I'm a 19 and i'm just getting into tarantulas. I've been meaning to for a while cus i've always thought they looked dope and seemed very interesting. So now i'm finally doing my research and hoping to buy  a Costa Rican Zebra as a starter. i'm hoping to find some canadian dealers here that can help get set up.


----------



## bellemorte1989

*yeah HI!*

Hi! My name's Megan. I'm 17 and I've been into tarantulas for a couple years now. My dad and my brother are on here as behind_you12 or something like that. My dad is the secretary of the ATS, his name is Patrick. I'd list our spiders but I can't really remember that many. Anyways... I just wanted to stop by here and introduce myself.


----------



## Alex B

Hi,
My name's Alex, I live in France and I've been keeping tarantulas for a few years now. Glad to join you  
Good night,
Alex


----------



## tweetygt

Hello all.  I am Kelly from the big state of Texas.  I am new to the world of tarantulas.  I just recieved my 1st one a Mexican redrump.  Sorry I dont have any pics of her at the moment, just pics of her house and how she blocked herself in.  Seems she holed herslef up in her log cover.
She is about 2 inches so still young.  Rightnow she has a pink rear which is kinda cute  .  Any ways bear with me cause I am sure I will have several questions as I learn more and more about her.


----------



## harveythefly

*just a quick intro*

hiya guys...i just met a bunch of you guys at arachnocon 2007 and everyone was asking me my forum name...so here i am finally lol...i've been lurking for a while but i hadn't registered...i don't actually have a good excuse other than i'm more than just a little bit shy :8o ...

so anyway...the name's Josh and i'm from New Orleans...i look forward to talking to those of you i met and getting to know those of you i didn't

--Josh aka Harveythefly


----------



## Wotan

Hello,

I´m Jochen from Stuttgart/Germany.

I love tarantulas, but much more I love skolopendra!

Greets


----------



## Vanisher

*Hi again*

Hi again everyone.

I have been away from AB for a year or two. I was "Xenesthis" before, but i am now "Vanisher" because i was kind of vanished! but i am back in buisness!;P /Johan


----------



## Tilted

*hellow*

hi im tilted i knew about arachnoboards for some time know i just purchased a P. Regalis so i figured it was time to join and talk t's!!!!!!
IMG]http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb310/singhaleseone/DSC05752.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hail-mike

*hello all*

i've been reading for a little over a week or so and finally decided to join. i'm mike, if you can't tell.. i'm twenty, live in pittsburgh pa, and have yet to own an arachnid. i'm still doing research, i feel the conditions just aren't right yet. but there's an old saying, who's going to learn to swim faster? the man that reads how to swim or the man that jumps right in? regardless, nice to meet you all.


----------



## P. metallica

*Be gentle, its my first time*

Hey there, I'm Robert, 24 years old from right outside San Francisco California. I've been keeping tarantulas for ten years and just got into scorpions and centipedes. I look forward to asking tons of questions, and sounding like a complete idiot when I don't know all the scientific terms


----------



## johnny888

*Hello Everyone!*

Im Johnny,Im from the Southern part of the Philippines.

Im new here but not so new to the hobby.

I am keeping some local tarantulas, scorpions and snakes.

I am hoping that some of you guys can help me identify some of our local species...


----------



## Megatron808

*Newbie to the insect world*

Hi my name is Christopher. I am somewhat a newbie to the insect world and by that I meant owning them as pets. My son and I recently about a couple months ago bought 2 Chalcosoma atlas'. Then I'm sure partly due to being inexperienced and not sure how to care for them the male passed away. Sadly I was stressed, I felt really bad, so we went out to buy another set and then came across a pair of Allomyrhina dichotomus that go figure my daughter fell in love with.

So I wound up buying 4 new beetles and then still having the remaining female from the first trial gives us 5 now. So I'll be looking to this site for some help. The thought of ever owning a beetle or other insects never crossed my mind til I have been living in Japan and my son wanting one. So I figured we'd learn about it together and start a new chapter in my life.

I'm 42 and my son is 4 and daughter almost 6. So together we are now a beetle learning team and will accept any helpful advice in reference to beetle care. well thats it in a small nutshell maybe more later. Cya!


----------



## OGIGA

Hello. I met padkinson over at the mantidforum(.com) and he referred me to this site to sell black widows.


----------



## illcosby

Hi.  1st Post  My name is Ian, i'm 22.  College student from the USA.  I've been lurking on here for a bit.  I just ordered my first Tarantula, Brachypelma smithi,  from Swift' Invertebrates.. I'm here to learn more about keeping T's and other arachnids.  I definatly wanna get an arboreal T and maybe a scorp eventually too.  Guess thats about it


----------



## arcwolves390

*eloo to all*

gud day guys
     im new here im melvin from philippines  24yr. old imdone college my coarse is a pharamcy but not yet taking a boaradexman i like pets n now im trying to have a T'S n scorpion....this my first time to have tarantula can u help me what the proper setup for tarantula  thnx:razz:


----------



## clearlysaid

*Hi, all!*

I'm Bell.  I'm 25 and I live in Colorado Springs.  My boyfriend bought a Rosie for me for Xmas last year and now I'm hooked on tarantulas.  What are rosie's called?  Gateway T's?  Haha, I only have four T's now but have many, many more I want to get.


----------



## Corranthe

*Hello*

I'm 29 years old and I live in the Washington, D.C. area.  I've been coming to this site sporadically for the past couple of months.  I got my first T., an Ephebopus cyanognathus (bluefang) about three months ago.  

Yeah, yeah, I was stupid and got the "pretty one" without knowing a thing about spiders.  Between my total love for the little thing, the help of this board, and his/her patience with me, everything has worked out just fine.

Looking forward to getting to know some of you!

-Corranthe


----------



## Golddrakken

Greetings...my name is Raymond, 48 years old, living in Mesa, Arizona, USA.  Recently acquired my first tarantula as a pet, and am here to learn as much as I can about other species of tarantulas. :clap: 

I've lived in Arizona since 1999...have found/seen a lot of the types of tarantulas that inhabit this state and now want to see and learn about tarantulas from other areas.


----------



## Jmugleston

*A Quick Intro:*

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Joey and I currently live in Salt Lake City, Utah. Though I have kept and bred reptiles for over a decade and a half, I started keeping arachnids about eight years ago. Since then I have been able to keep numerous species and even breed a few. I haven't been too active in discussion forums, but plan on changing that now.


----------



## Late

Hi everybody, 

I'm Lauri, a 26-yo lazy ass grad student from Finland.

I've had some inverts when I was younger. Lately I have been intrigued by centipedes, so I have been lurking here for around a month I guess reading old posts so that I won't bother people with the same old noob questions that have probably been asked a thousand times before


----------



## babylon5girl

Hey everybody I'm caitlin from KY and I got into invets at my work and been hooked ever since Ive got 14 Ts currently


----------



## lars109

Hello Everyone....I'm new to the forum....Hope to learn from it....Larry Bakman


----------



## Spooky G

*Hidey ho*

Hello all, I'm new here, just thought I'd pop in and say hello.

I am trying to find out some info on some little critters I've been keeping for a while now, someone on bugguide.net told me this was a god place to start.

I have had a pair of Vaejovis carolinianus for about 6 months and they had babies last night!  Such cute little boogers they are too.  Does anyone have any info on these things?  The stuff out there on the web is kinda vague at best.

I'll attach a pic for you to see the happy family.

Spooky G


----------



## CynJay

*Hi Everyone*

I am new at this , I hope I did this right lol
I am 45 and my partner 47 from the sunny state of Ca
We have marry pets
2 Dogs , 1 beautiful King snake ,2 senagals, and many fish
We are looking forward to our new arrivals coming Tuesday , 2
Brachypelma boehmei -  Cyndi


----------



## mstoltzfus

*Hi*

Hello-
New to forum, although I've perused a decent amount.
I'm relatively new to the hobby, although I've enjoyed it immensely so far.
I have a little B. albo and a rather large T. blondi, as well as a few other inverts.


----------



## AliceCoopArach

*New and have a question!*

My husband and I have had our tarantula for a couple of months now and she has just gone through her first molt..

How long after should you introduce food? how long til we can handle her again?


Thank you!


----------



## Keith Richard

AliceCoopArach said:


> My husband and I have had our tarantula for a couple of months now and she has just gone through her first molt..
> 
> How long after should you introduce food? how long til we can handle her again?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Welcome...it's a lot of fun here. Leave a week before you feed to be on the safe side. I don't handle so cannot answer your second point, although expect s/he to have a different character for a while. Would I be correct in thinking that were a fan of the Coop?


----------



## AliceCoopArach

*Thank You!*

Thank you for your insight! We will give her a week or two. To be honest, since we've purchased her she hasn't eaten for us. I'm assuming she didnt eat due to the fact she was preparing for her molt. We have offered her crickets several times.... 1-3 every other week but she would shy away from them. Quite silly, actually...she is such a little baby! We have a rosehair, mind you...so we have had the chance to handle her quite a bit. She has been quite the addition to our home! Nonetheless i'm under the assumption that she is irritable and ravenous since it's been so long without food. I am also assuming a molt is stressful so I don't think we'll mess with her for a month or so. Oh well..we're happy she has molted, and I must say she looks absolutely gorgeous right now! So vibrant!

And no, Im not so much the Alice Cooper fan.. that's the name my husband gave him...well, I say her ;-D We sing "feed myyyyyy frankenstein!" anytime we dump crickets in the cage!


- Chantel


----------



## grappler

Hey whats up guys! I just registered and I'm looking forward to learning more about arachnids. Ive been a long time forum reader around here. I currently have a Wolf Spider. 


-Cee


----------



## spider408

Hi there,

   My name is Gerry and I used to own a rose haired tarantula. I had my little buddy since the 4th grade to when I graduated from collage. She died around 2003 and I had her almost 12 years. The reason i signed up on this website was to get back into tarantula hobby again.


----------



## Gargoyle

*Hello Everyone*

Well I am gargoyle, and I love Exotic Pets......

I am 33 years old, and I have several friends that have A Lot of spiders, and I have thought about getting into pokies, and red knees, but I have not had the time at all....

I am busy right now taking care of a 18 month old Asian Water Dragon that was gifted to me by a friend that got her from someone that did not want it anymore, because their son could not take care of it at all, and I took her in and she was almost dead when I got her, and now she is back on her feet and doing real well....

Well if you would like to see her go to http://www.exoticmenagerie.com and take a look at the picture page and take a look and my baby....

Well I was inspired to build her a website for people all around the world to see the creature that I brought back to life, and show her off as well, and I also am looking  into breeding her as well soon, so if you are interested please contact me and we will work out the arrangements


----------



## ento

*Phlogiellus or Selenocosmia crassipes*

Hi - I have a spider that needs identifying. Cannot post images here. If you can id Phlogiellus or Selenocosmia crassipes please send email and Ill show u the images.


----------



## Amanda Mayhem

*hello*

I am new to the hobby.  My husboymate says that I don't do anything halfheartedly, so I am here because I fell in love with a little Chilean Rose Hair at a bug museum (in KANSAS of all places), where they (among many other species) are captive bread.  He/She? is about a year old.  I have wanted a pet spidey for a long time, but anytime I have gone to a petstore to find one, I have noticed that the people working there never seem to know anything about them - and I am not one to take on a live being that can bite without knowing something about it! 

This little one is a little more skittish than I would have thought, but seems very docile.  No hair-throwing, or rearing up, has no problem with handling so far.

Hi everyone!


----------



## maymay

hi..im marie...im 16 an i live in Dublin ireland!!:} 
i've had a t for nearly a year now...he a beautiful mexican redknee....im lookin into getting a new 1...but havin ta save 4 a deds dress makes funds low 

im lookin 4ward to gettin it tho...jus gotta make a new savings fund:wall: 

anyway...enough bout dat......im lookin 4ward ta gettin my new t an talkin 2 other people bout der t's

bye xx


----------



## Hirogen swarm

hi, I'm 2/lt Jim Greeves and I just got back from my second and final tour in Afghanistan as a reservist (Canada apparently is too cool to have an army reserve, we instead have a "land element". doesnt that sound dumb??) I've cared for serpents, lizards and spiders on and off for 15 years. I'm looking to leave my experiences overseas behind me, and focus on exotic pet care. I'm taking the year off to relax at the family ranch southwest of Calgary, Alberta, Canada. I'm here to use this forum as a resource for information and supply for invertabrate creatures in Canada, and maybe meet some good people. Please, no questions about the war, I'm not here to talk about that


----------



## ChainsawMonkey

Hey everyone, I'm new here. I'm the Chainsaw Monkey and I'm from the USA(I hate George Bush too, guess I'm not the only one in the world). I'm here to make friends and learn all I can about these often overlooked creatures. I have 1 Grammostola rosea, 1 Pandinus imperator, some fish, 2 dogs, and a cat. I had a mantis for a while but I let it go considering it was wild caught and was banging its head on the cage wall. But I hope I meet some new people and make some new friends.


----------



## Rustman

*Фсем превед*

Hi everyone, i'm from Saint-Petersburg(Russia), 22 years old. I am trying to find out some info about tarantulas.:wall:


----------



## jenniferinny

*Hi Everyone!*

My husband and I are from around Buffalo, NY. We got our first tarantula shortly after we got married two years ago to help my husband get over his fear of spiders. I'd wanted a tarantula since I first saw a rosie in a pet store about 10 years ago. Of course though, I had parents that associated tarantula keeping with biker gangs, so that was out of the question. 
Our first tarantula was a little rosie that we got from a pet shop in Hamilton, Ontario, back when we still lived on the other side of the border. We currently have a cameroon red baboon, a rose hair, a stripeknee, a brazilian salmon pink spiderling, and a mexican red knee spiderling. Though, we'll have 5 more by the end of this week. 
I've already learned a lot just wandering around the site, especially that whole thread on enclosures.


----------



## clffdvr

*Man about town.*

Hi All,

I recently got my first T, a Red-Knee. It's about 3 inches in diameter, and likes to burrow and cover the burrow with peat moss.

My specialty is the Ctenosaurus variety of iguanids. But I'm fascinated by T's, and they are absolutely no trouble to keep unless they get a big infestation of mites. The book I'm reading says all crickets have mites, so therefore all T's have mites. Is this true> how awful.

I'm a small-job contractor, and an older man. My favorite grouping are my Jewelled Lacertas. I just love my Jewelled Lacerta setup. Now I'm trying to learn how to best care for this T. The pet store told me to keep him in damp peat moss. He hated that. Now he is in dry peat moss, with a wide water dish with stones so he can walk out in it without getting his feet wet. The crickets can also get out, and don't pester the T because I keep cricket food and water in the cage, and keep only two crickets in there at a time. Question: is that too many crickets?

As far as interest goes, my T is my most interesting captive, even though he stays submerged.

My family and friends absolutely can't understand why I keep these animals, one of which is a fast-growing juvvie Blackthroat Monitor lizard. I know each animal individually, and keep a hawk's eye out for illness or other trouble. I have the best exotics vet within twenty miles, and she is really sharp and knowledgeable. She has made the right call a dozen times when I brought a lizard in that I was worried about.

I'm going to dig up my Red-knee and use a magnifying glass to look for mites.

Well that's me. BTW one of my hobbies is muzzle-loading black powder rifles. I have a 62 caliber ball shooter and am working on my marksmanship. That rifle is almost too heavy to hold steady, but it goes off like a cannon. For some reason, that is very satisfying to me.

Roger


----------



## Camdil

*Howdy*

Hello
 My name is Kevin I currently live in Western Mass and have a juvenile _Grammostola rosea_ and, am thinking of getting a couple of others T‘s soon.  
I have found this forum very helpful with all the info that gets posted by its members.


----------



## chefrdw

*Hey Their!!*

Saying "HI".........

I have a Mexican Red Knee Tarantula and have had it for about two years.

I really hope someone can tell me what sex it is and I'll be posting photos of it soon.

As of right now, I'm going to poke around this board and see what I can learn.


----------



## Ron_323

Hi, I am new here, the names Ronnie and I am from L.A, I came here to look for some tips for owning a scorpion and learn more about them.


----------



## tokie_pokie

hola. i joined the site to learn more about tarantulas. i have had one since i was 10(i am 23 now). as of now i only have a rose hair, but i am fixing to get a P.regalis.


----------



## Bosing

Hi I am Mac from Manila, Philippines.  I joined to learn more about my new addiction with Tarantulas.  I started acquiring a month ago along with some other friends and as of writing this I already have 9 Ts with me.  

I hope to get additional info on the care, behavior, do's and don'ts, and all other issues related to the care of these amazing creatures.

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria Geniculata
0.0.1 Brachypelma Albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmi
0.0.1 Brachypelma Vagans
0.0.1 Brachypelma Smithi
0.0.1 Grammostola Aureostriata
0.0.1 Grammostola Rosea
1.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus

I am also into Flowerhorn fish (if you guys are familiar...)


----------



## Alakdan

Bosing said:


> Hi I am Mac from Manila, Philippines.  I joined to learn more about my new addiction with Tarantulas.  I started acquiring a month ago along with some other friends and as of writing this I already have 9 Ts with me.
> 
> I hope to get additional info on the care, behavior, do's and don'ts, and all other issues related to the care of these amazing creatures.
> 
> 0.0.1 Acanthoscurria Geniculata
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma Albopilosum
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmi
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma Vagans
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma Smithi
> 0.0.1 Grammostola Aureostriata
> 0.0.1 Grammostola Rosea
> 1.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus
> 
> I am also into Flowerhorn fish (if you guys are familiar...)


Welcome to the addiction my friend!  What?! No scorps?!!


----------



## olaf

hi everybody,
my name is olaf and im 16 years old.
i live in the netherlands, Rotterdam  
i havent got a scorpion yet, but planning on getting one soon


----------



## EvilElvis

Hello everybody! I've been interested in tarantulas for quite awhile now. I have one rose hair and one avicularia, but currently the thing that has been drawing my attention are the widow spiders. I'm going to see if I can find someone local to buy them off of!


----------



## SynSpyder

We~ll I'm Nicky, 22, from Vancouver, Canada. I draw, paint, write and take kendo. My pets are all of the scaled variety thus far, but if I can slip it past my dad, I'm hoping to add at least one spider to my crew.


----------



## darkfire194

*Hey*

Hey whats up everyone my names steven im 24 from huntsville al i've been into T,s for several years now but just recently REALLY gotten into into it i've got 7 all together ok lets see i've got a Chilean Rose hair ( Grammastola rosea) that i've had for almost 5 years and then i've got a  Costa Rican Zebra (Aphonopelma seemanni) that i've had almost 2 years a curley hair ( Brachypelma albopilosum)  a Brazilian Black and White (Nhandu coloratovillosus) a pink toe ( Avicularia avicularia) and a baby Antilles Pink Toe ( Avicularia versicolor) and a Usambara" orange all that i've just got within the last month or so and i've also got a scorpion i just kinda stumbled across this site and i look forward to talking with everyone on here so just hit me up later.


----------



## Bosing

Alakdan said:


> Welcome to the addiction my friend!  What?! No scorps?!!



Hey! thanks for the welcome... Really got addicted to this... The Scorp you gave me is being handled by my friend.  I believe it already grew by now.  hook me up PTSS please.


----------



## guirouno

hey all, my name Carlos I'm 16 and I live in the brazos valley, I'm mainly into snakes but have been "window shopping" for inverts lately, i've realized that when it comes to inverts I don't know much, but it looks like the people on here really know what they're talking about. just looking to learn more.

Carlos


----------



## atraxgirl

*new aussie girl*

hi new here..have 2 birdeaters at hme,,one who made a surprising egg sack 2weeks ago..which i didnt knw about..have been reading this forum for info regarding egg incubation..dnt knw much abt the aussie tarantulas..having worked with tatantulas that are more commonly found overseas, than here..and theres alot of difference between the 2..also love my funnelwebs which i milked for venom as well,theres lots of useful and helpful stuff on here,and im happy to be here..:razz:


----------



## MissConnie

_Hello. Im Connie, 23 and live in England. I have two Imperial Scorpions *Pinchy and Stingy* and boy is stingy wanting to live upto her name  Shes become very grumpy lately and I think she might be Gravid *eeeek*

Dont know what else to say so shall leave it there

xxxxx_


----------



## AaronT

*Introduction*

HI all, my name's Aaron. Im 22 and from the south-east coast in Irealnd. I have always been facinated by spiders and at last I got the opportunity to own one. A beautiful Chilean rose Tarantula which I may need help sexing. Although facinated my knowledge of their habits and such is very poor, Iv'e come across some very helpfull info already. Looking forward to speaking to you guys. Take care


----------



## Korse76

*Introduction*

I'm a 30 year old woman living in Norway. My interest started this summer and the collection are growing pretty fast.
:razz:


----------



## vikdamomejr

*New Introduction from Michigan*

Hello all, I've been a member of this forum for awhile now, but had not  taken the time to introduce myself until now. I am a 41 year father of 3 boys living in Sterling Heights, Michigan. My youngest son is 10 years old and is the one who along with me drives my wife crazy with our spiders. We currently have 8 tarantulas and many black widows spiders.


----------



## R.W.

Hey everyone, just registered a day ago.

I was told about arachnoboards by several different people and well here I am.

I have a Rose hair Tarantula and an emperor Scorpion.

I am relatively new to keeping arachnids and have a few questions concerning my Rose Hair. Thanks.


----------



## chrisk

hi im chris. im in san antonio. i went to arachnocon with my brother in law.


----------



## Sharon

*So I found this spider...*

I found this spider in my back yard (Spokane WA) and would like to what it is. It's body is about 1/2 inch long it is VERY red with black and white horizontal stripes on the legs and 2 horns on the thorax. with the legs it's about 2 inches in diameter. I have never seen a spider like this.  Any guesses?


----------



## Sharon

the guy that gave me my rose hair told me she would eat meal worms or crickets. She doesn't care for the meal worms.  Mine eats about every 2 weeks i feed her 5 large crickets and she kills the rest when she has her fill.  Keep in mind that they are from a very different geographical location and have to adapt to ours. try to keep it in a dark place for 8 hours, put it in a room that is not going to have lights on at night.  Also, they are used to having a period of 1 month out of 6 with no food, this is why i only feed mine every 2 weeks. There are alot of really good info sites out there and some of the people on here are really knowlegable. GOOD LUCK


----------



## yen_saw

*Howdy i am from Texas*

Hi All, i am a mantis hobbyist from Houston Texas, i have never kept tarantula before but they are some really cool pics here. 

Currently i keep many different types of praying mantis, and i hope to post up some pics too in near future.


----------



## BloodBoa

hi, i am new to the site.
:drool:  Unfortunatly, i do not have any aracnids.  But i volenteer at a reptile zoo and i get to spend plenty of time with them.


----------



## polywogle

Hi all 
Im new to this forum although i registered a while ago, I started the arachnid hobby in October 2006 and its growing so fast !! I started with two Ts and now ive got 30.
Im a 19 year old female from South Africa, and I was and still am afraid of spiders and scorpions!! My boyfriend started this hobby and I have found it truly fascinating so now im the boss lol.


----------



## Insaneincy

Hi guys/girls my names Rich im from leeds/west yorkshire /England im new to this ,ive got a mexican red knee hes about 2and half


----------



## rikukunut

ello im ric im new here haha :drool: 

arachnoboards rock   very nice people thanks!!!


----------



## keira

hi guys..i'm new to this board and have been interested in getting a T for a while now. :clap:  i'm kinda afraid of spiders so i thought getting one would be a big step in conquering that fear.  

i'm just choosing now between a rosea and a smithi. help me choose..Thanks guys and i hope to learn a lot more from you in the weeks to come.

:worship:


----------



## CanesGalactica

Since I posted already what I look like (oh no!) I suppose I ought to be proper and introduce myself. 

My name is Christine and I am 22 yrs. old. I live in Virginia currently (it's hot and sticky all the time and rains too much) having just graduated with a degree in Commercial Illustration from CMSU (that's in Missouri). I should be job hunting or doing something productive, but... after 4 straight years of college (no breaks for summer!) I decided to bum around, cosplay, work on a new portfolio (I threw half of my old one out yesterday) and finish one or two commissions that people have waited on for a summer or so.

I have two cats (kittens) Magellan (boy) and Galaxy (girl)... they are adorable little balls of fluff that chew on or get into everything. I guess that's what happens when you have kittens. I also have two tarantulas, one Grammostola rosea and the other Grammostola aureostriata. The latter one is very young (less than a year I would guess) and just molted. Once upon a time I owned a  Haplopelma lividum, but unfortunately, I trusted the wrong people to take care of her and she died as a result of hatred towards spiders and other creepy crawlies. 

Anyway, there you have it. Oh yes, I also cosplay, draw, paint, crochet, and make all sorts of strange things. I'm thinking of starting a shop soon, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## rimrocka

*new new new*

hey everyone new to the community, just wanted to say hello. feel free to drop by and holla...


----------



## Thaedion

Welcome, good to 'see' you...


----------



## skrewdriver88

*hi every one*

new to this place i have a couple of friends who look on this site hay james t.
i have a lot of tarantulas i breed some of them i have been doing this for 12 years about and i have done some reptiles but i like tarantulas the most feel free to email me about any tarantula care can't say i know it all but i wont b<edit> you


----------



## skrewdriver88

*hello*

hay every one my name is dave and this is molly on her first birthday
we have alot of t i breed a couple looking to start breeding pokies and green bottle blues just wanted to say hi


----------



## Buggzter

*Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey everyone - I'm Krystie, married for one month, and my home contains what amounts to a creepy-crawlers zoo (see signature). I love my critters. I've always loved snakes and lizards, but my husband introduced me to Ts a few months ago when he got a Costa Rican Zebra, then we added 2 baby Roses, then an adult male Rose, then a young Brazilian White Knee, then an OBT... 

We just got a shipment of 5 s'lings: A. versicolor, P. rufilata, P. regalis, N. chromatus, G. aureostriata, and then my husband promptly put the SLINGS into Kritter Keepers and the itsy bitsy N. chromatus decided to leave captivity...

And we just ordered 17 more slings from www.TarantulaRanch.com - Thank's Maren!  So we're going nuts with it all... lol!

Cheers!


----------



## Amaranth

Hi.  Amaranth here.  I look forward to joining this community.^_^

Here is a list of the creatures I've collected:

Tarantulas
Haplopelma lividum- Akuma(悪魔)
Brachypelma auratum- unnamed
Avicularia versicolor- unnamed
Citharischius crawshayi- unnamed
Pterinochilus murinus- Pumpkin

Other animals
Phodopus campbelli- Hakuu(白雨)


----------



## Weird_Arachnid

*Small Intro...*

Just a small intro just so the site will leave me alone. I'm tired of it saying "our records show you have not yet posted, why not make yourself an active member and post today, yada yada" everytime I log on 

Anyway, I've been a lurker for some time now. I'm a beginner to the wonderful world of T's. I currently own a G. rosea (not yet an adult), I have no idea of the sex though (I'm waiting until it molts). If its a male, he shall be called "Mr. Fuzzness", if female "Pandora". I've had him/her for about a month (and already I'm in love with him/her).

Funny thing happened: As I was scooping some spider-poo from his/her encloser, it charged at the spoon I was using. He/She headbutted the spoon twice then turned around and sat in a corner. I actually thought that was cute (after getting all sad that I was pissing him/her off). After that I browsed forums and found out that other T's (if not, the same) are known for odd/silly behavior.

I would actually like to own another T. Like a smithi or green bottle blue (or is it blue bottle green?). Or maybe even an Emperor Scorp. Thats pretty much it...


----------



## skrewdriver88

*some of my t"s*

hit this is dave here are just a few of my tarantulas it i list them all it would take me a few hours
i have 4 diffrent pokies
singapore blue's lots of them
flame knee
curly hair
rosie hair
green bottle blues lots of them
king baboon
ordimental baboon
mexican red rump
painted leg
robustums lots of them
great horned baboon
emarld skelton
pink toes lots of them
and many other diffrent ones i like to breed them sell them and trade them I am always getting some kind of new tarantula i think out of all my tarantulas the singapore blue is the funniest one other then the robustums but the blue i have to walk realy slow in to the room with a flash light all ready on just to see them and if i make any noise the hide all of mine dig deep burrows they are never up at the top only to eat thats it just wanted to share now the robustums do a funny thing to the spin and extend their leg out to poke their what ever is bothering them and they bob up and down before they get pissed i will put up some pics of them in the next few days


----------



## craigrich

*Hi All*

Hi everybody. My name is Craig (Obviously). I'm from Scotland. I got my first Tarantula just over a week ago. She's a Chilean Rose or Grammostola rosea to the die-hards.  She's brilliant though my next buy may be a more active species. I've got my sights set on the King Baboon but I think handling would be a definate no-no with one of those! Haha. Anyway, glad to be part of the Arachnid community. Later!


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Hello everyone. My name is Tim, I'm 26, and I obviously have an addition to the "Creepy Crawlies"! Though new to the "online" scene, I have been around T's for quite some time. I have just installed a rather large T-Room in one of my outbuildings, hence the AB handle! Glad to be here, I've browsed these boards for awhile, and learned a great deal. Thanks!!!


----------



## josh_cloud

*here i am*

 hi there, new to the boards. decided i'd read EVERYTHING before i posted anything. i'm a long time t owner, bringing my sons(2) into the hobby with me. actually, my oldest son logan decided to get addicted to the hobby and i joined mainly to keep an eye on him. guess what i found? TONS of info and what seems to be a nice group of people. my other hobbies are rock guitar. poetry, bonsai and guns. oh, i'm 35 and got my 1st spider when i was 5. he was a male A. Hentzi given to me by my aunt. unlike some people, i handle my spiders. my sons and i catch and study wild spiders, and i'm just getting into the photography thing. anything else you want to know, just pm me.


----------



## Ronniegal

*Hello everyone*

Im Ronnie from England. I have 6 pet Tarantulas Im pleased to have joined Arachnoboard and hope to chat to some of you. 

                                 Best Wishes, Ronnie


----------



## NevularScorpion

*Introduction*

Hi! before I introduce myself I want you guys to know how I got into this hobby. When I was a liltle boy, I had curiousity about spiders and scorpion. I always hunt spiders and cool bugs as a pet. Unfortunately they always die because I don't know what they eat. My parents told me to get a more normal pet than spiders and bugs. I had my first Dog when I was 8 yrs old his name was Tiger (hybrid doberman and german sheperd). After a few years my dog was been dognap and assasinated by some hungry people.. After a while I miss having a pet so last year I decided to go back from the hobby so I went to a pet store a got myself a Rose hair. 
Since then I start collecting T's that interest me. My name is Wilhelm A.k.a Punk Rocker Boi, 19 yrs old student from CA.


----------



## Mesx

Hi there

Im a 33 year old guy from Denmark.
Mostly interested in spiders and scorpions - I do not own any yet.

Hoping you can guide me if I ever make the decision to get one 

Registered to give feedback on some pictures in the gallery, so I thought I would say hi.

Glad to be here


----------



## info0

Hello . It's my first post here, so I will now introduce myself .

My name is Peter and I'm 23 years old. I live in Poland. My passion are IT, yoyoing and spiders ^^. 

I also have a cat. 

So yeah that's all.


----------



## elephantspider

*Hello All...*

Just thought I would say hello, and thank you for this amazing community.  My name is Glenn, and I'm from Atlanta, Georgia.  See you guys around!  Thanks for all the knowledge you guys have collected over the years, I will probably be tapping much of it!

Glenn


----------



## Viking'sWench

*Hello From Central Ohio*

Hi Everyone from Circleville.. home of the infamous Pumpkin Show! I have kept inverts for a very long time and really enjoy the tranquility of tarantula keeping. I have looked at this site on and off for ages and finally decided to take the plunge and join up. I have an overflowing handful of T's that are scattered around my house in display cases. I havent quite gotten to the closet of slings yet!! Other than T's, its dogs, horses, goats, chickens and turkeys. I live and work on the farm and the animals are how I make my living. 
I look forward to getting to know some of you better. Hopefully will be able to meet some people in my area with a similar "creepy" interest. 
The VikingsWench


----------



## spartybassoon

*Hello all*

Hey there

I was a sporadic watcher and finally decided to register.  I am a musician from Illinois, although I'm finishing my undergrad in Michigan right now.  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## ChameleonC

*Wasssup......Keith Northrop here....*

I finally made a post.... 3 yrs after signing on....I have 10 plus egg sacs under ny belt.....I think the time for help is here.....I'm looking forward to all I can learn here......Thanks


----------



## ChameleonC

info0 said:


> Hello . It's my first post here, so I will now introduce myself .
> 
> My name is Peter and I'm 23 years old. I live in Poland. My passion are IT, yoyoing and spiders ^^.
> 
> I also have a cat.
> 
> So yeah that's all.


Hey peter do know anyone with the Last name of "Lipke" My Great Greatgrand father Fled from Persecusion in the 1800"s.....I've always wondered about my relatives there.....Later


----------



## Selenops

ChameleonC said:


> I finally made a post.... 3 yrs after signing on....I have 10 plus egg sacs under ny belt.....I think the time for help is here.....I'm looking forward to all I can learn here......Thanks


Welcome aboard Keith! I just had my first purchase with you and bought a bunch of a C vittatus. This board has members across the globe including some distinguished experts. 

BTW, Keith has some great buys posted over at the www.insecthobbyist.com classifieds.


----------



## zacattack

New guy here, my name is Zac..i've known about this board for the last 6 months but just got around to posting 


i have a 3 year old ball python and want more


----------



## Killersquid

I'm chris.... I'm planning on getting a tarantula soon but I'm not sure what kind...


----------



## Yiannis

*Hi there!*

Regards to whole arachnofamily there from Greece! I'm Yiannis and I have some tarantulas (9), 2 emperor scorpions, a female iguana exept birds dogs ect.
So happy to be a member of arachnoboards, congratulations to administrators! :clap:


----------



## cypher_zax

*Introduction*

Hello my name is Jesper and I come from Denmark... Have been registrered for some time now but haven't use this site alot... Although arachnids are not my main interest I've come in posession of a few... My main interest is venomous snakes preferred Elapids... I was hoping to learn a little more about these spineless creatures and maybe begin with a few spiders again...


----------



## Luca Torelli

Hello to all, my name is Luca, I'm 20 years old and I'm from Italy...my T's collection so far is still not so big but I'll add more spiders as soon as possibile... :worship: 

now I have:

0.1 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.1 Grammostola rosea red phase
0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis

ciao!


----------



## keegan150

hello, my names Keegan.
im from CA, im starting to get in to Ts so i signed up here.
hoping to become an entomologist in the future  

later!


----------



## Vfox

*Hi all.*

Hi everyone, my name is Blanton, you can call me that or Vfox, which-ever you like. I finally decided to join after prowling around for a bit. I've been into scorpions ever since I was a kid, and decided it was finally time to actually join the hobby. I recently purchased a pair of Pandinus imperator (Tut and Ramses) and after much enjoyment of those two I decided to expand and purchase a Hadogenes paucidens (Ra). I must say I've been absolutely hooked, and love just watching these interesting little guys do thier thing. I'm glad to be here, and I hope I can add at least something useful to this great site.


----------



## h2op

*spider lover needs more for low prices*

looking for spiders and arachnids at a discount price never fear though because i will order frequently so it makes up for price. also my goliath sadly just passed away tonight.  i am in need of another.  also i have been searching fo a diving bell.:wall:    please help


----------



## h2op

if its your first i suggest a rosehair.  they are very docile and easy to handle.  however please remember that it is a primitive creature and will bite if itfeels the need too.  although my rosehair has never bitten me. any more ?'s please feel free to ask.


----------



## daniel15

hello!
i'm daniel and i was interseted in breeding scorpions. I have a arizona bark scorpion and i was just wondering if you guys could help me?


----------



## azgilbert58

*azgilbert58*

Hello everyone,  this is my first posting and I'm happy to be here.  I've owned a few T's years ago,  wild caught Brachypelma emilias and smithii"s.
I'm fortunate to live in central arizona (phoenix) and with a bit of persistance can usually turn up a critter ot two
My latest catch was a cute lil bark scorpion That I named "Moe",  regretablly, he succombed to the heat after I placed him outside (in the shade) to warm him so he'd feed.  A stupid mistake I'll not soon repeat
Moe was a tremendous hit at the maintenance shop I work at and now my chief engineer has expressed an interest in my bringing a T into the shop.


----------



## Vfox

I'd love to get a bark scorp, it's too bad I don't live out west to just find one though. Although taking from the wild population isn't always advisable, the Arizona bark scorpion is far from threatened. Besides the only small species sold around here are the dune scorpions from the middle east, although a very interesting species in its own right, I'd much rather own a US species for once.


----------



## chanivan21

*hey hey im new here im from philippines*

hey!hey! im vanzz

hoping to meet lots of friends :clap:


----------



## SNAFU

Hey all- John here from Texas. Just brought home my 3rd & 4th juvi P.Emperator's. I would love to get something hotter & more aggressive but its kinda limited here at out local pet shops.:wall: , you ask for something other than a Black Emperor & they give you that "Forest Gump" expression.
Any reliable sources for scorp's would be appreciated. Even a lead on H. Arizonensis would be cool as I just can't find any locally in Texarkana shops.
 Hope to learn lots here from all~


----------



## Cyanea

Hi, my name is Helena, i'm from Mexico, i love spiders and i'd love to do a masters degree on behavioural ecology or animal behaviour and work with them  i have a lovely B. vagans (caught from the wild) and i catch jumping spiders now and then cause they're my favorite family  although around my house there aren't any exciting species :S


----------



## Theory880

*I'm the New guy!*

*Im going to blame Nate (aka SouthernStyle) for this one!*

I've been buying Tarantulas from him for a while now, and he told me about Arachnoboards about a month ago, but I was just too lazy to get off my duff and do something about it....

I've been into tarantulas since I was a child, and Now I'm starting to re-expand my collection, as well as learn new things...So I think it's a good thing that I'm on here as I can ask questions to find answers...

We'll Just have to see...but all I have to say is I think im going to start an Arachnoholics Anonymous group here in CO, especially since I'm hooked!
Keith


----------



## Coby

*Introduction*

Hi all !

I'm Kirk i am 25 and i live on the Wirral in England. My first child is due on the 24th of this month ! I love nature and all animals as well as falconry and guitars and rock ! I have kept a couple of tarantulas over the last 4 years i am no expert but they're all still in perfect condition. I currently have ( all unsexed ) a Grammosola rosea, Haplopelma lividum and 2 recently purchased slings a Brachypelma smithi and a Citharischius crawshayi, i joined this site to gain a bit more knowledge and to speak with like minded people. So thats me !


----------



## JOE'SPOWER

*Listening and Learning*

Hello everyone, I have been a long time observer and decided to introduce myself. I am Joseph from NV., and have been in the hobby for over 2 years. 
Arboreals take up most of my collection.


----------



## silieputty

Hello to all,

Today is my first day as a member of this forum.  I currently have no inverts, however I plan on getting some within the next month (before it gets too cold to  ship them here).  

I am a small animal and exotics veterinarian who just moved here (NH) from CA.  I did live in Glasgow, Scotland for 5 years during veterinary school...so at the moment I am feeling a little displaced.  I hope to make NH my true home.  We'll see how it goes.  

I have 3 pets at the moment.  1 Indian Ringneck parakeet (9 years old) and 2 young cats.  I live in an apartment and technically can't have any other pets without asking...but I just may squeeze in some spiders.


----------



## tin man

hey guys, im fairly new.  Ive got a few tarantulas, and was wondering if any one had a G. aureostriata, and if you do, you can PM me.


----------



## exodus1886

*hello to all*

i've been looking for a sight for awhile now as my wife and i are proud parents of a beautiful rose hair and striped knee.
we live in kentucky been here for alittle over two years now.
my rose hair was hand raised from the egg sack and a very gentle tarantula.
we figure her to be about 1-2 years old.
look forward to chatting with others on here


----------



## RavishingEddie

*Hello Everyone.*

Hello everyone my name is Eddie and I have been interested in Spiders since I was 7. I am 26 now. I am into spiders of all kinds but my favorite of all are Hololena Curta species of AGELENIDAE's. Here in southern California there are alot of these and once in a while me and my brother will throw a pit fight with two equally sized adult females, and the fights are amazing. Does anyone know if all Agelenidaes are immune to each others venom or is it just the particular species of Agelenidaes?


----------



## dantediss

*hello*

just saying hi its the cordial thing to do 
my name is kohl im 27 and i live in edison new jersey 
i am a recovering arachnophobe haha 
my good buddy got me into the hobby and at first i was a tad hesitant but the more i read the more i realized the worst a spider can do is bite me 
(its not gonna web me up in my sleep and suck me dry hahah )
right now im the proud father of a little baby o.b.t whose name is leggslie haha
she keeps me on my toes the naughty little thing 
p.s my punctuation is horrible i apologize 
well once again hello everyone 
and by now i hope im not the first to say it but yup more fresh meat for the pros to laugh at has arrived haha


----------



## mark hill

*How do?*

Hi
New here, I live in England about 40 miles from London.
I have a small collection of Tarantulas, I satrted colecting them last year with my G rosea in december
My collection is as follows
G rosea 
L parahybana
A seemanii
P regalis
N colouratovilosum
H lividum
My first love isn't T's though, its reptiles and in that collection i have
1.2 Royal(Ball) Pythons
1.0 Greenspot snowcorn
0.1 BCI
0.1 sumatran Red blood Python coming on 6-10-07
0.1 Bearded Dragon with another baby coming on saturday
I also have 2 GALS and one budgie.
Non animal related I have 3 kids with one more on the way and a great GF whos loves my animals as much as i do
Not much else of interest really.
I have a Tarantula ID thread about to go up if any one can try to help.


----------



## Ewok

Late said:


> I'm Lauri, a 26-yo lazy grad student from Finland.


At least your honest, I like that


----------



## Moe

*Newbie*

Hello, my name is Moe, from MA. My two sons,ages 11 and 9 wanted a Tarantula. We took care of my 11 y.o.'s science class T during 3 school breaks last year and got very attached to her. Over the summer break, we did more research online, borrowed all the library books we could and made the jump to getting our own. We have a G. rosea and her name is Angela. At least we think it is a "she". I have posted a pic of her molt in the sexing thread to see if anyone can help us confirm. She is a great T, fairly active for a rosea, more active than our science teacher's T. We're still gathering any information we can on how to care for her. We don't handle her very much, only when we have had to change her substrate. We recently moved her to a 5.5 gal. glass viv.
I should say, I was an arachnophobe before all this, now I have a better appreciation for them. Ours' is amazing to watch most of the time!


----------



## Ryoga

Hello!  My name is Wendell.  I'm a physics grad student at UC San Diego.  I've been interested in large "bugs" for as long as I can remember, and a couple years ago decided to just go for it and bought a couple baby spiders.  Within a week, I got impatient waiting for them to grow up, so I bought a rosie from the local pet store.

My next project is to attempt a water/land naturalistic vivarium for H. gigas.  Should be really great if I can get it to work!


----------



## shikazz

Hi hi! My name is Kazz, I'm a hyper-active 20year old from London, England. I've been fascinated by spiders for years and I've finally ordered my first lovely!

I'm very excited about my Spiderling's arrival in the next week or so and I've been doing a tonne of research in preparation. I decided on a Avicularia versicolor, they are so beautiful and one I have been interested in for some time. I am hoping to own many more Tarantulas in the future (just got to persuade my partner to let me ) and build up a nice collection.

I have owned a Leopard Gecko for almost 4years now and I am very excited about owning my first arachnid! I am also planning to get an American Green Tree Frog (Hyla cinerea) in the next few months.

I look forward to finally having people to share my interest with! - damned arachnophobes


----------



## 4thGEN

hey im patrick from south east georgia. i am very new to this scene, this is my first scorpion which i think is a striped bark scorpion. i posted pics and hope they worked.


----------



## Aeb400

*Hi!!!*

Hi, I look forward to being a Great Arachnoboards member as I Love T's and look forward to doing alot of buying/selling/trading... I currently only have 10 T's & am looking forward for alot more. I am VERY interested in owning & possibly breeding Poecilotheria Metallica (Gooty Ornamental) as they are to me the most beautiful... I can't wait to own my own home so I can customize a room especially for my T's... Aeb400,


----------



## penny'smom

*Just found you today*

Hi, just found this board today.  I am also a member of the ATS board, and a member of N-TEC in NE.

I currently have a G. rosea female, who sleeps in my room with me  



Thankfully I have an understanding hubby :clap: 



and 3 great 2-legged kiddos  



My previous T was smithi, who was my joy for 16 years, 'til I came home one day to find she had died during a molt.   She had been a gift from a boyfriend during my teens. That was 6 years ago.  During this last Xmas season, I found myself longing for another 8-legged kid, so I got Penny and brought her home. 

So nice to have a T in the house again, now to convince the others that a    2d would double the fun.....


----------



## Elixxur

*Hey*

I'm 25 and in Chicago. I've had my Black Emperor since July now, he's still a baby. His name is Malik which is Arabic for king. Here's a picture 

	
	
		
		
	


	




and this is him pretending to be a facehugger from the Alien movies,


----------



## hongkong_pede

Hi  everyone
I am a centipedes lover from Hong Kong 

Currently I am keeping  one   Vietnamese  yellow leg and  dozens of Scolopendra subspinipes 


I  am a  rookie  as  I  started this hobby for one year only.


----------



## chinacw

*Hi*

My name is Christina and i use to be as arachnaphobic as they come!  I seriously kept a vacuume cleaner at hand anytime i was in the house alone, just in case i saw a spider. 
   Then one night about 4 or 5 years ago my husband and I were in West Texas doing the West Texas thing... and there were thousands upon thousands of Tarantulas crossing the roads, and so many of them were getting squished.   I felt sorry for the poor creatures and that took my anger away, then i started enjoying looking at them at shows and zoos.  We ended up buying a green bottle blue (spiderling and got lucky Shes still with us)!  Then one day we went to a friends house (ironically the same person i bought my green bottle blue from).  She put a curly hair in my hand and said if you drop it, you will kill it.  EURIKA I held my first spider ever!!!!!  She actually gave me the curly hair.
Anyway, now I have about 30 Tarantulas in my collection.  My favorites are my grammastola pulchras and my purpurpea.  I am hoping to add Irmini (suntigers) to my collection very soon.  (yes I know how aggressive they are)
I have kept several aggressive T's for a few years now.
Well, that is about it.  I will post more of what I have later!
Christina


----------



## wiccachick

*Hi all*

Hi,

I am Jay and I live in Norfolk, England. 
I have 9 Ts (planning to 'improve' on that) and lots of reptiles, mostly snakes.


----------



## The_Thunderer

*Greetings!*

Hi!

My name is Fred.  I live in Mesa, Arizona (just call it Phoenix).  I've loved herps all my life, but because of a snake-fearing mother, I was never able to have any in the house.  When I moved out, I lived in Hawaii where none are allowed.  Only recently, have I moved here to "too-hot-Arizona" where I can have all the herps and inverts that I want - at least as many as my wife will allow.  Currently, I have 3 Corns (Amel, Lavender & Snow), one Blotched King, one Bearded Dragon, 5 Leopard Geckos, 1 Leopard Tortoise.

I just recently bought 5 T's.  I've got a full grown Chilean Rose, a full grown (or very close to it) O.B.T. (or Orange Starburst Baboon), a 1" Chaco Golden Knee, a .5" Salmon Pink Bird-eater, and most recently added a .5" Antilles Pink-toe.  I'm looking to add a Mexican Red Knee and a Singapore Blue to my collection provided that the prices and shipping are right.

I hope to be a long time member of Arachnoboards!


----------



## DdraigGoch

Howdy. I'm a half-assed invert enthusiast. Scorpions, mainly but I'm getting into tarantulas slowly. I have some pics of my departed p. imperator to post and possibly a bunch of questions. :?


----------



## WhiskyTrekker

Hi everyone...
My name is Nodin from Duluth, MN.
I was pretty active breeding Ts and keeping scorps, pedes and roaches several years ago but drifted due to time constraints.  In any event, I am getting back to keeping a few animals and just figured i'd check in and see what's new and exciting since about 2000.
Cheers,
Nodin


----------



## NICOI69

Hi my name is Nico i live in Modesto,CA and im 32 years old,as of now i have 4 t's 
   2 Gramastola rosea  1 male and 1 female
   1 Avicularia sp.    female 
   1 Brachypelma albopilosum  female 
working on getting alot more


----------



## SOuthern Rule

Hi, My name is gary and I am a noob to the hobby.  I look forward to learning from the forum and to be able to contribute a little over time.


----------



## vleavens

My name is Vickie I am 35 and live in Alaska. I have 4 Tarantulas a rose hair (adult) mexican red knee, King Baboon, and a Costarican Zebra, Spiderlings.
I have been out of spider ownership for 15 years. It is nice to have them again.


----------



## spidersrclass

*hello all*

Just a quick message to say hi, im new here an this site rules


----------



## penny'smom

Welcome spidersrclass, so what 8-leggers live with you??


----------



## Nitibus

Welcome to AB ! 

Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## cristal7901

*Hello Everyone*

Hello everyone my name is Cristal and I am new to this site and new to the world of tarantulas. I have 3 G. Rosea and one G.Aureostriata. I am not sure of the sex of any of them but two are pretty good size and I have a 4 month old. tiny little guy. and my g. Aureostriata is about 1 inch in size so I have no idea on the age. their names are "Bonita", "EL BRAVO", "Chico" and "Escape".

I have been dealing with T's for 3 months and enjoy every minute of it.  
the only spider i am afraid of is "EL BRAVO" because he is fast and attacks and bites anything that goes into or even anything that moves outsides his KK. Kinda scary don't want him to think I am food. lol

I am a painter and thats what I do for a living. 

well hope to chat with some of you at sometime. thanks


----------



## spidahman

*Hi All*

Hi Everyone. New to the board and the hobby, Gaining a lot of
useful info before I get my 1st T's. I can tell this
is going to be a very addictive hobby.


----------



## Anastasia

spidahman said:


> Hi Everyone. New to the board and the hobby, Gaining a lot of
> useful info before I get my 1st T's. I can tell this
> is going to be a very addictive hobby.


yep, ya doomed ;P


----------



## PhilK

Hey all, live in Australia and only have one Aussie T, and escaped Aussie pede, one Aussie python and two Aussie scorps so far. So jealous of all you overseas keepers, you have SO many awesome species to choose from.


----------



## Vfox

PhilK said:


> Hey all, live in Australia and only have one Aussie T, and escaped Aussie pede, one Aussie python and two Aussie scorps so far. So jealous of all you overseas keepers, you have SO many awesome species to choose from.


So says the guy with loads of great animals and lives in a country that is home to one of the baddest T's in the world. Seriously though, welcome to AB, maybe someone here can help your "overseas collection" a bit....check out the sale/trade forum.


----------



## PhilK

Vfox said:


> So says the guy with loads of great animals and lives in a country that is home to one of the baddest T's in the world. Seriously though, welcome to AB, maybe someone here can help your "overseas collection" a bit....check out the sale/trade forum.


Our T's certainly come with lots of attitude.
As for checking out the for sale section, I dunno whether it's worth the huge fines I'd get if I was importing exotics hahaha


----------



## April

*hello!*

Hey! my name is April! looking forward to being apart of this group!


----------



## sick4x4

April said:


> Hey! my name is April! looking forward to being apart of this group!


we are too lol....welcome


----------



## brindle

*Newbie!*

Hi guys! I'm Julie. I'm a twenty year old college student. And I am brand spanking new to tarantulas. Actually, I haven't even gotten mine yet. I will be getting a Chaco Golden Knee next week though. I am so excited!


----------



## problemchildx

*Good to be here!*

Hey all, my name is Sam and I have just realized that keeping Tarantulas is my newest and favorite hobby. It all started with meeting my best friend and seeing  that he had a pet tarantula. I had never expected someone to keep a giant spider, and like most people I thought it was wild. He had a Grammostola Rosea male for about 10 years until it died, but seeing him pick him up and gently stroking him made me realize that Tarantulas could be a very satisfying pet. The very same night I held the t, with some reluctance at first, but eventually I even but his spider on my face! What a nice Spider, I thought..  

Now, I have been wanting my own pet tarantula for a while, and I finally got one for my 18th birthday! I went to the local petshop (with a great selection btw, they even have several Goliath Boirdeaters!) and picked up a t labelled as a Costa Rican Tigerrump. I brought it home as fast as I could, and had a bit of trouble getting her out of the small cage, as she had spun a little tube web to hide in, and the web was very thick and strong. I looked up the tigerrump online to find a caresheet and set up the terrarium as it directed.. The next day I was surfing again on the tigerrump and found a few pictures of them.. I thought to myself.. Wait a minute.. this spider doesnt look like mine at all! I immediately got worried cause MY spider was curled up and seemed very stressed out. So I spent a few hours scouring the web looking for a positive ID of the T I actually have. Turns out, the pet shop sold me a mislabeled spider. It wasn't a Costa Rican Tigerrump (mildly docile), it was in fact a Psalmopoeus Irminia! AKA Venezuelan Suntiger! I scrambled out to find a better heat lamp to raise the temp by 15 degrees and put some cork bark in there as she is an arboreal species, and not a terrestrial. 

Now she is doing great, I have had her for a few weeks now. But holy damn, this is one fast little devil! And I must say everytime I try to hold her (I know, not the best idea.. however if I get bitten I won't be too worried.. Even though I read somewhere that if this girl bites, it will be several times in quick succession and the venom is somewhat strong. Who knows, maybe ill get her used to me one day.. But until then I will avoid handling her directly, as she has gone into the threat position many times when provoked.. I do not regret the store's mess up as I have grown attached to her and  named her appropriately, Elektra. This is quite the display spider! Earlier tonight she was running around the cage nonstop for at least a few hours!

Anyway, keeping Tarantulas is my newest favorite hobby, and plan to collect many more. 

Thanks for having a community where people can share these magnificent creatures with each other! 

P.S. My best friend is shipping off to Marine bootcamp in January, so I will be taking care of his newest rose hair, Lucille (such a sweety)


----------



## PurpleFlutterby

Where to start ~ My husband got me into the 'different & odd' creatures of the world. I grew up with nothing but dogs & one pirahna that my dad had, so to have this many different animals in my house is still a bit of a shocker to me lol! My new kick is Cresteds. I love em! I'm a newbie here so bear with me if I have no clue what some people are talking about!!


----------



## problemchildx

A pirahna? Wow scary!

 Anyway nice to meet you


----------



## Stark

Hello all....

I'm a 33 year old German, living in Ireland, always liked Tarantulas, I'm a qualified Zookeeper but cannot work for finacial reasons.
Anyways, love the page... keep the dream alive.

T's:

1x Mexian Red Knee (like so many) Name: Susi
1x Brazilian Black: Name: Matilda *(my pride and joy)
1x Rosie Name: Rosie (my wife wanted her when we got married this year)


----------



## dragonwolf

Just to get rid of the notice telling me I've never posted....I'm a bit of a lurker: hello everyone. I'm fairly new to the hobby, and at present am keeping P. Imps and (for those in the States...I'm across the pond)...drumroll...H. Swamerdammi a lovely beastie who's agressive as an off between WH and Millwall. she may well be gravid but I think I'm gonna pick up a couple more and try to breed them, I saw on one board $750   I know the exchange rate's good (for us) at present but I still only paid $60 ish. Ah well, take care peeps, I'll be back sometime.


----------



## PurpleFlutterby

problemchildx said:


> A pirahna? Wow scary!
> 
> Anyway nice to meet you


Yup! Grew up with one then about a year ago I saw some babies at a pet store so I snagged three of em! Nature takes it's course and well, there's one left lol. As they say ~ If ya can't run with the big dogs then stay on the porch lol! He's getting pretty big now ~ He's about 4 inches. He was maybe 1/2 when I got him. I just love em! lol


----------



## rosenkrieger

Hey. My name is Chase. I was referred to this site after expressing an interest in expanding my invert collection from Hissing Roaches to Millipedes and Scorpions.


----------



## spirit73

*Hi*

I have just recently bought two tarantula spiderlings (with a third given to me for buying the other two) and I am very excited to watch them grow.  They really are quite amazing. 
I have:
Brachypelma Smithi
Brachyplema Auratum
Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens


If anyone has helpful hints for me.....it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## slapScorpions

hi there guys im actually a newbie to this world of pets lol
i just picked up 2 baby Arizona striped tail  (Vaejovis spinigerus) scorpions
im really excited about keeping these guys which are still only a few weeks old
freind of mine told me about the site 
look forward to finding out info on here about them!


----------



## shadowwalker

Hi.  I have been been a lurker for a little bit and picked up a Rosie today.  I like her so far, I'm just waiting to become one of you with dozens of them.  My mom will probably kick me out then.


----------



## purebloodaddict

*New to everything*

Hello, we are a couple from RI just getting into T's been looking at the boards for a while and decided to join. We fell into this hooby by chance. We were primarily into reptiles, and decided to get a green bottle blue and it was all down hill from there.
Chant & Ryan


----------



## bluetree85

Hey my name Jonathan I am from the East Bay Cali and I am 22 and I have current have 4 T's I started off with 2 T's  that are not usually beginners T's my fist was a baby Avic Versicolor and a 2" H Lividum . I first got a my Avic because my friend wanted a T and did not want to start off the hobby by oneself and to make a long story short I have been hooked ever since! I currently have a 3cm Cyriopagopus Sp , 2" Cyclosternum fasciatum , 3" Avic Versicolor and a half inch OBT .I plan to acquire a Tapinauchenius purpureus , P Metallica and a Green bottle blue over the next couple of months .

If you are wondering what happend to my H Lividum got rid of it although a beautiful T the pet tank dilemma did not sit well with me sooo I traded him in for my Cyriopagopus Sp ;P  .


----------



## Ciara

Hi, I'm Ciara, and I've recently come to own a tarantula and know absolutely nothing about them. I probably can't even tell you what kind of tarantula she is. So I'm basically here for learning purposes.

Wow. :?


----------



## Twitch Boy

Hey all, my name's Mark.

I lurked for a while while I was mulling over getting a T, then got a rosie this summer and have loved her ever since, so I figured why not join.

Thank you for the knowledge I picked up while I was lurking and hopefully will pick up in the future - it was a great help to me.


----------



## angie

hi every one 

  just whated to say hi i am new here i an in high school  and studing cockroach and some other thing  well bye


how do you post a form


----------



## TheBeautyOf8

*My introduction*

hey all , i have just got my first tarantula (grammostola rosea) and i am hooked  she is amazing. my father in law and brother in law recently purchased roseas  and after seeing theirs i just had to get one of my own! they are absolutely amazing creatures and all three of us are already increasing our collections i look forward to sharing my rosea and her habits and all our interest in these beautiful    creatures  till next post ..


----------



## Graz

Hey :]

Im Graz
Im 15 and live in lincolnshire
Ive been keeping herps for nearly a year now which started with a leopard gecko and has progressed

Im keeping 6 t's atm and hoping to add more!!


----------



## Arch.Gigas

Hello every one..

I am MorTB!d. Am 25 and am from Québec.
I got my first Archispirostreptus Gigas last winter.
I had two other spiecies and they where doomed... Petshop where i got them are douches bags...!!   

But anyway the Gigas ""named BoB"" survived....''till tonight i think"" :wall: 

Well maybe it's just moulting... I whish... Else i s*ck, not able to keep a bug alive !!!

Anyway looking toward getting a 'Meat eating' Frog.. And some other cool and wierd animals..
I will even try to overcome my deep fright of tarantulas, and maybe get one...!    lol


----------



## cruzin6061

*Hello, Happy To Be Here!*

Hello Everyone,
This Is My First Post Here.  I Have Been Into Tarantulas For Many Years Now, But After Finding Arachnoboards... It Just Went To Another Level!  I Am Grateful To Have An Entire Floor In My Home That Is Just For My Animals. Looking Forward To Chatting With All Of You Guys.
(i Live In Rahway, New Jersey)


----------



## Vfox

cruzin6061 said:


> (i Live In)


You didn't capitalize the I, but you did ever single other word. 



Btw, welcome.


----------



## chandlermonster

Hi all,

I'm Chandler and I live in Auburn.  I've been into T's for a while now, but have only started keeping them in the last three years.  I've been a long time herp head (hold the dirty jokes, you know what I mean) and I just find unusual animals to make the greatest pets!

I also like music a lot, but I guess it's the same with all college students.  Maybe you will hear me on the radio some day if my band makes it big!!


----------



## RB40

*Rb40*

Hi everyone! I'm from Kentucky, and started with one tarantula (B.Smithi) and a Vieled chameleon, and two Tokay geckos about five years ago. In the past year I liked the tarantulas best of all, so I sold my geckos, and my chameleon to purchase more tarantulas, all together now I have about 25. I am a beginner at this hobby, and thats why I joined the aracnoboards to gain more knowledge about tarantulas. Here are a few of the Ts. I have Cyriopagopus sp., Brachypelma Ruhnaui, Ephebopus Cyanognathus, Holothele Incei, Homoeomma sp., Cyclosternum Fasciatum, Cyriocosmus Elegans, Grammostola Pulchar.


----------



## Da1Dezzy

*hey hey*

hi i am dez from sheffield england and i have just got an emperor scorpion have had him now nearly a month and everything seems okay i have a 10 gallon fishtank he is in  erm.. substrate is soil and bark he has too hidey holes one of rocks and the other a coconut shell from shop he eats crickets and not quite sure about mealworms as they keep tunneling straight underground but other than that my only worry is that he was really ratty when he was in shop and still is now really angry all the time he flips his water dish bulldozes the substrate about and kills crickets for fun  the only thing i am worried about is his first moult due to the fact that he ain't done it yet lol   oh yeah he's called sid ;P


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Hi everyone,

I just got my first scorpions, three b. jacksoni to be exactly. They seem to be doing well and I love watching them take on crickets twice their size. I lurked for a bit before posting and I'm sure I'll learn a lot from these boards.


----------



## SchecterManC1FR

Hello everyone,

My name is Eric. I have a love of tarantulas and decided to talk with people who share my interest. I am on my second tarantula now, both of them Grammostola roseas'. Cared for my first one for 12 years before she finally kicked the bucket.  Purchased another one because I love tarantulas so much. I hope by coming here I get to learn lots of stuff about these critters.

-Eric


----------



## godofspeed

*Hello everyone.*

Hello everyone, My name is Steve.  My hubby and I recently moved in together and we got our first T together in FEB ( rose hair ) since getting our own place together , he has gotten me hooked.  I ended up getting a costa rican zebra for our 2nd T, About 6 days ago, I ended up getting a chaco golden knee, and yesterday we got a versicolor.   Im sure our collection will get bigger , but for now I think 4 is enough.  

Right now the chaco golden knee is going through a molt, first molt that I have been through and I am a little scared, because of the story that I hear about t's getting stuck in there molt.  

The costa rican zebra hasn't molted yet , its been about 3 weeks since I gotten him ( so i hope he molts soon ).   

Well just wanted to say Hi to everyone.


----------



## aameenah

Hi, my name is Dawn, I live on Vancouver Island in BC, Canada. I currently keep many herps ( Corn Snake, Childrens Python, Crested Gecko, Tokays, Leopards, Satanic Leaftails, Frogs etc.) and I'm picking up my first T tomorrow (Chilean rose) and I was cruising the net looking more some good care sheets and I landed here! I'll be browing this place to get as much info as possible, but I wanted to say hi!


----------



## bannrikae

*First time*

Hi
My name is Brian. I have been reading this forum for a few months now and
Have found it very useful. 
My small but fascinating collection consist of one sub adult L. Parahybana,
Two juvenile G. Aureostriata's, (which I have just posted on the Epiandrous fusillae sexing thread, if anyone could possibly healp me with these I would be most grateful.) and my ten year old son has an adult G. rosea.

Hope this is the first of many posts. :razz:


----------



## Stark

dantediss said:


> just saying hi its the cordial thing to do
> my name is kohl im 27 and i live in edison new jersey
> i am a recovering arachnophobe haha
> my good buddy got me into the hobby and at first i was a tad hesitant but the more i read the more i realized the worst a spider can do is bite me
> (its not gonna web me up in my sleep and suck me dry hahah )
> right now im the proud father of a little baby o.b.t whose name is leggslie haha
> she keeps me on my toes the naughty little thing
> p.s my punctuation is horrible i apologize
> well once again hello everyone
> and by now i hope im not the first to say it but yup more fresh meat for the pros to laugh at has arrived haha


Welcome to Arachnoboards bro


----------



## ccamaleon3000

*Hi To You All*

hello my name is juan i live in michigan im not an expert in tarantulas but i own 
some Avis purpurea
              matrix
              versicolor
              metallic 
              etc ...im 30 years old and i hope see you guy's in the forums


----------



## bakaichi

*^^*

hi guys~ my name is Jason from Vancouver.
i am just starter on this new wonderful hobby.
i dont have any T so far, but i do have a mantis~

im thinkin bout getting a B. smithi for my first T


----------



## BlackDusk

Hi all,
I'm Keith and I live in Malta, a small island in central Europe. Me being on this site might seem strange to people who know me, as I have a slight phobia of spiders. However, I want to overcome this fear and so I've joined this forum in order to learn more about the different species out there.

So once again, hello!


----------



## Flying

Hello everybody,

As you can guess I am new here. Recently I have started building a collection of spiders. It's not big yet. I've got a juvenile Euathlus smithi and 2 Brachypelma albopilosum slings. My whole life has contained reptiles so far through my father and I think the bug bit me aswell. Most of my friends have reptiles and I've been around spiders (feeding and raising them) for a few years.

There's a big chance I'll be getting 2 Nhandu coloratovillosus slings, 2 Lasiodora parahybana slings, 3 Brachypelma smithi slings and 2 Eupalaestrus campestratus slings. And I'm hoping for atleast one male smithi to breed in the future.

I'm not really into buying adult spiders because I enjoy seeing them grow and raising them. I'm from Europe and you can *always* contact me if you have a good deal on slings.


----------



## evilkarot

I must've been blind when I was looking for this section of the forum. I should've started here. Anywho, let's introduce myself. My name is Nate, I have been into spiders since I was young (though I did have a run-in with a corn spider making its web from the ceiling to my bed, the top bunk, and was afraid of them for about a week) and into tarantulas for about 7 years now. Ever since I got my first (G. Rosea) I have been addicted. Unfortunantly, I have not been able to feed my addiction quite as strongly as I'd like. I currently have a G. Rosea (Chilean Rose hair),  G. aureostriatum (Chaco golden knee), H. Gigas (Cameroon baboon), and a C. fasciatum (Costa Rican Tiger Rump). Also a Leiurus quinquestriatus (Israeli Deathstalker) which you all have helped me with already. Thank you all by the way.  I will be getting a T. Blondi this weekend.

Also in my collection I have 4 red tailed boas (one Albino), 2 Leopard Geckos, 2 Fat Tailed Geckos, 2 firebelly toads, 1 Savannah Monitor, 1 California King Snake, 3 Koi, several gold fish, 1 White German Shepherd, 1 Chowchimeranian (Chow, Chihuahua, Pomeranian mix), 7 cats, and 5 African Pygmy mice.

I am also a Father to 3 beautiful girls (8, 3, and 1) and married to the most understanding wife in history. She's terrified of spiders and she doesn't complain about my obsession. 

Well, that's my zoo. I'm happy to be here and hope to learn lots.


----------



## chris o_o

*i am chris*

i like to cook and read about interesting things.
i like to listen to lots of music.
i go to the University of Texas at Dallas.
im a molecular biology major.
i dont have any tarantulas right now but im buying one very soon.
i have owned two Grammostola roseas.
i want to farm mushrooms... the less magical & illegal variety (i.e. Shitake).
i watch lots of the Discovery and Food Networks.
i like to talk to interesting people.
i smoke.
i like nature.
im 20 years old.
im having a really hard time with my calculus class.


----------



## Noctiluca

hellO!!! 
(sorry my english is not so good)
I'm Noctiluca. I'm 27 years old and I'm a student in veterinary sciences. I live in Québec, Canada. I don't have any tarantula for now but I have an emperor scorpion and many other animals. I was "baby-sitting" a tarantula (Eupalaestrus weijenberghi) for a friend last summer and now I really want to have one for me. I really like to find a Grammostola pulchra spiderling... I'm totally in love with this specie. I also want to read everything I can, so I hope I will not make much mistakes when I will get my tarantula!


----------



## jmb

*Hello Again*

Yes, 'tis I, long-time-lurker, vanishingly rare poster, and (as of late) vanished from virtually all of my online haunts, this one included.

While I doubt I'm well-remembered, I'm the one who put up the AZ Bark Scorp homepage (www.exilicauda.com), for whatever it's worth.  Yes, I know:  a site sadly in need of updating...When time permits....

Anyway, I wasn't ignoring people/staying away deliberately; in brief, a sudden death in the family from liver cancer (20 days from abdominal pain to death) combined with -- most recently -- a large dog who just underwent knee surgery has kept me QUITE well-occupied with Real Life events; occupied to the point of exclusion of much else, sad to say.

In any case, I still have loads of Barks (naturally) and will be adding an ENORMOUS volume of material to the page, basically from stuff I took pictures of (like heat-tape placement/tank construction/etcetera) many months ago and planned to publish, but then when the funerals began (yes, before the most recent), had to abandon that for a later time.  Soon, I'll have the time.  Honest.

Anyway, just glad to be back & around.  I know I'm still a veritable Peon as far as posts are concerned, however I derive much from the site just lurking around, and am always happy to answer people's questions if I can.

So, Hello to all, and I hope to be around a bit more.

Regards,


JMB


----------



## equuskat

I'm Kate, 25, and I just got into tarantulas about a year ago.  I have 7 tarantulas and a bunch of other exotic critters living in my house.  My coworkers call me the "spider girl".  I work for Walt Disney World as a cook.  I'm a workaholic.  I play cello for fun, draw when the mood strikes me, and keep journals obsessively.  I majored in microbiology at the University of South Florida, but didn't graduate because I kinda stopped going to class halfway through my third year.  

so hi


----------



## problemchildx

chris o_o said:


> i like to cook and read about interesting things.
> i like to listen to lots of music.
> i go to the University of Texas at Dallas.
> im a molecular biology major.
> i dont have any tarantulas right now but im buying one very soon.
> i have owned two Grammostola roseas.
> i want to farm mushrooms... the less magical & illegal variety (i.e. Shitake).
> i watch lots of the Discovery and Food Networks.
> i like to talk to interesting people.
> i smoke.
> i like nature.
> im 20 years old.
> im having a really hard time with my calculus class.


Reminds me of an elementary poem I wrote once... Nice to meet all of you guys, hope you stay a while and inhale the intoxicating aromas. ;P


----------



## kskull

*HI, Im a new member as of today*

Hi, Im Chris and just got back into tarantula keeping after 4 years in the military. I got my first king baboon tarantula today, its great. Nice to meet you.
Regards
Chris


----------



## Johnny Savage

*New To The Game*

Hey everyone, my name's Johnny and I'm looking to buy some scorpions soon. I found this site while trying to look up info and so far it has been very helpful. I look forward to a great experience learning from some of you guys.
Later!


----------



## rick.c

*hi all*

new here and to spiders . always been fasanated with t,s but never onwed any and still dont yet comeing soon thou. Thinking about getting some b,smithys Slings ,been reading about them and others for a while now   
                              holla at ya later
                                       rick


----------



## michael03

*hello...*

hello everyone,,,my name is mike from philippines...anybody hir, so generous in welcoming me and giving me a t or ts...lol


----------



## Neurozool

*Hi!*

I am an all around living thing lover, and have been all my life ( all 24 yrs) I was attempting to get a Hermenns Tortoise, but am really focused on saving a adult female Argiope aurantia.  Really focused on saving her and her 5 egg sacs.


----------



## DMTWI

Just stopping by to give a quick intro before moving on to the really juicy sections of the forum. My name is Dave and although I'm not a t addict yet, that could change as I just got my first little eight legger, (I counted 'em to, all were there). Hopefully I can make some usefull posts and maybe even learn a little along the way.


----------



## daddyzak713

*Hello!!*

I've just joined arachnoboards and thought I'd say hello! I'm just now starting to learn about arachnids as I'm now the proud owner of a chilean rose hair tarantula. So, any advice would be hot!:clap:


----------



## Choobaine

Greetings - I'm Choo. I keep anything I can get my hands on. And being in Northern Ireland that's not much. Hissers, land snails, the odd crab. Not especially fascinating selection I'm sure you will agree. However I decided to stop me dying from boredom I had to breed all the typical feeders and so I do. 
tenibrio molitar and zoophobas morio... cute little things arent they? I breed dermestid beetles because I love those creatures very very much indeed. Locusts, had mantids, millipedes and my enormous wooldouse colony. 
So yeah...
Nothing exotic. 
But I will have my way... eventually...


----------



## Ruan

*Hi there*

My name is Ruan from Centurion. Newly into tarantulas but have kept baboon spiders for about 10 years already.


----------



## ArachnidArmy

*Hello!*

G'day everyone my name is Trevor. I'm 30, work in the arts industry and I have a life long passion for all creepy crawlies especially spiders and more recently centipedes.  I own two Australian Whistling Spiders (selenocosmia stirlingi) named Coco and Minnie and one Giant Centipede (ethmostigmus rubripes) named Saffy who absolutely fascinates the hell out of me.  My other favourite animal is the Giant Squid.


----------



## jplelito

Hello All,
Jon here - just posting up on the Intro forum to say hi! 

I'm an entomologist, and I finally branched out from insects to myriapod pets - got a batch of baby Alipes.


----------



## MadTitan

*Long time irregular lurker, first time poster*

I'm sure no one's ever used that title before...

Hi!

I want to make a few posts, so I guess I better introduce myself.  I like tarantulas, centipedes, scorpids and long walks on the beach.  No one's every used that line before either.  I did it first.  Moving on then...

Through a long and boring series of happenstance, I came to use my favorite super villian as an online namesake.  I still know people in real life who refer to me as Thanos, instead of my real name.  Those of you who don't read comics may have to do a little google-ing

ASL?

The important stuff:  I have been interested in wildlife in general, and arthropods in particular for as long as I can remember.  Arachnids scare me, so, of course, I keep several.  It makes sense.  No, really!

My current collection, in order of acquisition;

Angry Pat: Grammastola rosea, sex unknown, probably female, 5"
Mongo: Lasiodora Parahybana, unsexed, 7"
Vicky:  Avicularia avicularia, female, 5"
Agent Smithi: Brachypelma smithi, recently mature male, 5"
George: Brachypelma smithi, recently mature male, 5"
Emily: Brachypelma emilia, unsexed, presumed female, 4"
Vern: Avicularia versicolor, unsexed, 3"
and Cyrus: Cyriopagopus sp. known as "Singapore blue", unsexed but looking blue under bright light, 2.5"

Debbie: "It?  You don't know if it's a boy or a girl?"
Martin: "I respect it's privacy."

I have had the eldest for about 8 years, I think.  The newest arrived just 5 months ago and are growing as fast as, well, not weeds, but perhaps as fast as a well tended vegetable garden.  I also have colony of several hundred Gromphadorhina portentosa, that I haven't bothered naming, which do grow as fast as weeds, and to which I have developed an allergic reaction.

I split my time between Tacoma and Bellevue, mostly, and am hoping to meet some of you at the Northwest Captive Breeders Expo.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=104691

Enough for now.  Tusen takk!


----------



## Quincy Spider

*Hi, first post. Orb spider in living room.*

Hi, all.

This board came up at the top of a Web search for spider exert hobbyists.  (Congrats!)

How would you keep an orb spider over the winter in Boston? A large orb spider kept the plants on the balcony free of pests this summer.  

The spider's body is larger than the nail of my smallest finger.  Legs fully extended -- she/it easily spans the bowl of a teaspoon.  She/it is tiger-striped, yellow and black.  

I brought the spider inside, to prevent it/her freezing during the night.  I put the spider in with the guinea pigs, but the arachnid crawled out and spun a two-foot-wide web (with the anchoring lines, four feet).

There are two, maybe three, flies in the whole apartment.  What would you do with this spider?

Many thanks,
and have a great weekend.


----------



## GOMER113

Hello there, everyone.

My name is Omar, but just about everyone calls me Gomer, so that's what I pretty much go by nowadays.  I'm 25, married, and living in So. Cal.

I was a really into hamsters as a youngster and haven't had a pet since I was 13 (when my last hamster died).  I was thinking of getting a hamster recently, but then I remembered how much a room with one would stink, so I opted to go the reptile/invert way instead.

I've been doing some research for a few weeks now and bought myself a Chilean Rose on Monday night.  She's a bit nervous, it seems, but a beauty.  Anyway, a lot of the web sites I was reading mentioned Arachnoboards as a great community for information on Ts, so I thought I'd join.  I'll probably be more of a lurker than a contributor, though.


----------



## get-forums

*Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*

Hi Friends I am Mint and new to forum and arachnopets.....:? :? :? :?


----------



## crazy4tat2s

*Hi T Lovers*

I'm new to the hobby but I know I'm hooked. I have 4 Ts and An emp already and am expecting 2 more Ts to arrive next week.
Here are some of the kids.
My Mexican Red Knee 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 65949


My pinktoe first day home 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 65951


This is the same one after one molt 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 65952


My OBT I got this one given to me the guy that got me interested in tarantulas was afraid of it so he gave it to me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 65953

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have much respect for this one.

Here is my Emp. I love the way they move. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 65954


I also have a Rose hair no picture yet. Like I said I'm new so please forgive using common names, i'll get better as time goes on. anyway you all will see me around and will get tired of me picking your brains.
                                    Later, Barry


----------



## profsx

*Glad to be here*

Hello All!  Iam Xavy, thought I should finally post and say "Hi" Ive really enjoyed My time on the boards fo far.. lots of great info and advice.  I have had tarantulas for about 3 years now, and will continue to have for many many more   Well just a bit about Me,  Iam 30 yrs old, and iam a mason "brick,block,stone"  yep I do it all   and offcourse into Tss, and offcourse always looking to expand my collection!    Well Id say thats enough of Me rambling for now..  See Ya on the boards!

                                                                  Xavy


----------



## screamineagle

*Total Beginner*

Hi, my name is craig and i live in stoke on trent in england.ive only just bought a pair of curly hairs babies to grow them on as if my wife were to see a full grown tarantula then,well lets say it wouldnt be pretty.:wall: guess some women still dont like them.i had to buy them as babies so i could hide em from her.still i wont gabble on but to say hi,regards craig


----------



## dobson

Hi there all and hope your ok !!! im new to this as i have just purchased a new baby for the family. I have Anubis a young Emperor Scorp who is just settling in at home. I also keep x3 Mantis and am very excited about my new friend. It was also great telling my ex wife and being told i am so irresponsible for purchasing such a fiendish creature.  I do have a question if any one can help - i live in Milton Keynes in England and am Glad to meet you... Al the best simon.


----------



## Mockingbuddha

*Hi, I'm Paul*

I am about to start teaching a second grade class tomorrow, and today I found a jumping spider and thought I'd take it with me as a class pet.  I've been reading online to get info, but one thing I can not find out is how to tell a male from a female.  If anyone knows, let me know.  I've only had the spider for about four hours, but I already think "he's" awesome.  I'm pretty sure hes a Phidippus audax, and I've named him Achilles.  I want to know if I have to rename him if he's a her.  Thanks.  This seems like a cool board.


----------



## Zero_

I am Steph, I am 18, from the UK, I have been looking at the boards for a while, but decided to register today as I 'accidently' bought 2 more spiders...
First came the snakes, then the scorpions (well I onlt have the scorpions for a month or so now), and now I have 3 spideys
Oooh I looked after some house spiders for a while, they erm layed(?) some egg sacks, the babies hatched and I released them all into the garden.
I blame my boyfriend, if it wasn't for him having a birthday I wouldn't have seen those little things!


----------



## tigger_my_T.

Hi my name is chels im 12
I just got my first T. sat.  im on here because i would like to know what other t. people are doing i have a chaco golden stripe named tigger he is only about a inch big.


----------



## Truff135

*Howdy!*

Hellooo, I'm Alexis and I've never owned a tarantula before, although I have been wanting one for a long, long time.  I'm hoping to get a eupalaestrus campestratus (PZB) soon, my pet store has to order it for me.  That actually worries me a little bit...Anyhow, it's nice to be here!


----------



## BCscorp

Hello everybody...I am in western Canada and this looks llike the site for great info and community. I look forward to meeting fellow tarantula/emperor scorpion (and others) enthusiasts to share knowledge etc.


----------



## Mongoose

*Hi everyone.*

Just wanted to say hi.  I just joined.  I currently don't have any Arach's but joined here to find out a bit before I get my first one.

I am married with 2 kids (10 and 6).  I have a dog, 2 cats, a river tank with turtles, and a fish tank with a much of fish.

Ready soon for my first T.


----------



## Aphrodite

Well to start, my name is Lux. An old friend :4: opened my eyes to the facination of Tarantulas and what can I say....I have been hooked ever since....:?


----------



## tikichick

Howdy!

I'm a first time tarantula keeper and was lucky enough to have someone refer me to this lovely forum!

I live in Austin, TX with my 1 baby Curly-hair tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosa), 1 striped bark scorpion (Centruroides vittatus) and it's gazillion new babies, 5 iguanas, 1 bearded dragon, 1 mali uromastyx, 1 ball python, 2 dogs, and 4 cats. 

I'm excited to learn all I can about tarantulas and scorpions as my focus for the past 2 years has mostly been on reptiles.


----------



## Mack&Cass

Hi everyone,

My name is Mackenzie, I live in central Ontario Canada. I started into tarantulas just under a year ago now and have been increasing my collection since then. 
I joined to learn anything I need and experience the online community


----------



## Shell_Baby

*Hi y'all from Kentucky!*

Hi there!  My name is Kelly and I currently have only 1 wolf spider as a pet.  I am doing considerable research so I can get my first T.  They are so awesome!

The rest of my menagerie includes 2 dogs, 1 cat that adopted us (she was a stray), 9 snakes, 1 frog, and a lizard.

I am really looking forward to learning lots on this site...I have been "lurking" for a while and just now posted my first message.


----------



## bborysow

Hiya Mackenzie, always good to see another Canadian on here.   join us in Arachnochat some time, several canucks there, and we have a good laugh.  We talk spiders, but prob spend more time goofing around.   
Welcome. 
Brian.


----------



## PensRule

A quick hello to all.My name is Paulo from mississauga,ontario,Canada.I have been out of the loop for awhile and now I am easing my way back in.


----------



## Rich65

*Bittin once again*

Hello to the members,
Long time reptile breeder born and raised in Nor Cal, have kept T's in the past but got out of reptiles and bugs when my daughters were born.
 Was thrown back into the hobby by taking a bud's collection on breeder loan and once again the addiction has taken me over. I seem to no matter what the interest, have a desire to breed or propagate everything! That includes lots of reptiles, frogs, Bordeaux Mastiffs, cactus, fat plants, roaches and now tarantulas. 
I really dig the board so far, great job to all!!   RICH


----------



## scorpiophile

Hello everyone. I've been reading these boards for quite a while now, so I figured that it was about time that I registered. As my name might suggest, I'm mostly into scorpions but I like to think of myself as a general all-around arachnophile. I currently have 35 specimens of 25 different scorpion, spider, and other arachnid species, and am always looking for more!

See you around!


----------



## Raventears

*Hello from Canutillo High School...*

I am Keeley, I teach Entomology at CHS here in Texas.  We have had an invertebrate zoo for about a year and a half now and it is expanding monthly.  My students have a great love for the hobby, and since I can fit it into my curriculum, I take advantage of that.  So far many people in the hobby have helped us out, a list which I will have to post once I find it...don't want to leave anyone out.  I will post pics of our zoo soon, just wanted to say hello from my students.  So far we have been blessed enough to have most of our inverts donated to us and I have paid shipping.  Thank you to all of you who have helped us out so far and in advance to those who will continue to support my efforts to introduce my students to our hobby!
Keeley


----------



## bloodsong

Hi,

I am Tommie, though I do prefer my nick, Bloodsong.

I am a n00b T keeper/mall security guard with nothing much to say, so I will shut up now.

Bloodsong


----------



## arachnophoria

*new Tarantuala collector on the block*

Well howdy 
I'm a herp enthusuiast who has spent the last several years working with lizards and primarily chameleons.Due to my work schedule and the fluxual nature of my interest in general,I am revisiting and diving head first into the world of tarantulas. 
I have had a Chilean rose in the past and a guyana pinktoe.I have also had emperor scorps and Centoides gracilis.I have kept over 9 species of roaces,phasmid,mantises,and other spiders.I really creating natural set-ups,where the animal's habits make it practical.I love and enjoy working with many things from aquraiums to carniverous plants,but the low maitenence and colorful world of Tarantulas has lured me in.
I always set out to breed whatever I work with and I can't wait to work with some more exotic species of Ts.Right now,I have a humble,but enjoyable Chilean rose and I have assembled my list of soon to aquire spiders.My list is composed of:
To aquire first
Antilles pinktoe-Avicularia versicolor
Mexican fireleg-Brachypelma bohemei
Mexican redrump-B.vagans
Singapore blue-Cyriopagopus sp.
Cobalt blue-Haplopelma lividum
White striped bird eater-Nhandu chromatus
Sri Lankin Ornamental-Poecilotheria fasciata
Gooty saphire-P.metallica
Indian ornamental-P.regalis
Fringed ornamental-P.ornata
Usumbara baboon-Pterinochilius murinus
Orange Tree spider-Tapinaucherius gigas
Purple Tree spider-T.pupureus 

To aquire second
Mexican bloodleg-Aphonopelma bicoloratum
King Baboon-Citherischius crawshayi
Brazilian black and white-Nhandu cloratovillosus
Panama blonde-Psalmopoeus pulcher
Goliath bird eater-Theraphosa blondi
Green Bottle blue-Chromatopelma cyanopubescens

To aquire third
Mexican red knee-B.smithi
Costa Rican tiger rump-Cyclosternum fasciatum
Emerald Skeleton-Ephebopus uatuman
Chaco golden knee-Gramostola aureostriata
Brazilian ginat blonde-N.vulpinus
Suntiger-P.irminia
Featherleg baboon-Stromatopelma calceatum
Trinidad chevron-P cambridgei
Honduran Curly Hair-B.albopilosum
and Tanzanian tailess whips and African giant pill millipedes

As you can tell,I am interested in a varied lot,but my heart is with the Poecilotheria..I think.Anyway,I am currenlty getting my arachnoroom set up and doing my research about bites,venom,care,breeding,and all the basics.I hope to be getting about 20 or so spiders int he next month from Botars,but we'll see.So that's a little about me.

P.S.Please forgive any mispellings,as the spell check won't work for me...lol


----------



## Pink-Poodle88

I don't really know what to say, but I just joined this site today. I've had a life long love and compassion for insects, spiders, crustaceans, pretty much all arthropods. I was looking for new specimens on the net one day and came across this message board so I decided to join. This is my first post here.

I'm tired and have to go in a second so I can't type much... anyways, anybody who has any tarantulas, scorpions, or anything that they're selling, let me know as I'm always interested in buying more. Thanks :]


----------



## Gaherp

*introduction*

Hello,
My name is Michael, I am 23 and have a wife and daughter. Both love to help me out with my reptiles, amphibians, and inverts. I work in networking and breed herps as a hobby. I have a website where I sell my offspring and I also attend shows occasionally to sell and buy. thankyou for looking.


----------



## mrwomp

*hay hay*

the name is womp i'm from flint michigan normally i hate spiders but i always wanted a tarantula (weird i know) so i bought me a rose a few days back and been readin on here since


well i hope to get alot of info and maybe share some experience i get with and from everyone

thanks


----------



## JessicaRose

hey there! My names Jessica and I have a Chilean rosehair tarantula, and i think she just made a nice little egg sac,so ive signed up here cause im not sure whats best to do.


----------



## baboon_keeper

*baboon_keeper*

I am new to the board and have only a handful of spiders.

-native and wild caught (texas tan...caught in texas)
-red baboon
-usmbara(very tiny baby)


----------



## kamakazzy

Hey everyone! So, I'm new here. I've had one tarantula, who sadly passed away. He was a wild caught Oklahoma Brown. I've had an ongoing interest in reptiles, amphibians, and insects. The "creepy crawlies" of the world. Right now I have leopard geckos, a bearded dragon, and a black and white tegu. I plan on getting another arachnid of some sort soon, but need to study up first. Here's some of my babies:

























And Boris, my recently deceased tarantula...R.I.P. buddy!


----------



## rockthis68

*Newbi Saying Hi*

hello just saying hi my name is John I Live In Southern Illinois
A Curently Have Three T's 

A Chillian Rose Hair
A Antillies PinkToe
And A P. Matallica
I Found this Board while i was on the ATS Board


----------



## $pider

Hi everyone, my name is Chuck and i'm new to the world of exotic pets.  I currently do not own anything right now but i'm doing a lot of research on what to get and what is the best habitat and environment for the pet.  I'm interested in a Tarantula, a centipede and will see how things go from there!   This is a great forum with lots of useful information.  Great to have a place like this on the net.

$pider


----------



## Daehon

Hello, My name is Russell I live in Missouri I currently have three tarantula's, I have a adult Chillian Rose hair and just purchased two spiderlings one is a Mexican Redknee and the second is a Bolivian Salmon. This is my first attempt to raise two babys, but I am very exicited to see them grow.


----------



## JWLB

*Hello All*

Just posting a quick greeting.  Not much of a chatter.....but of course when I can help someone out, I will.  Anyway, right now I have a 4" Citharischius crawshayi  (King Baboon), newly aquired, unsexed as of yet.  I have in the past owned at least 6 different speicies of tarantulas, a few scorions and a giant centipede at one point.


----------



## Le Wasp

*Howdy folks*

My name is John and I work at the University of Riverside, California, in the entomology department.  I've raised and handled our display Chilean rose tarantula as well as emperor scorpion, etc. for a few years now, and I've decided that I've waited long enough -- it was time to get my own tarantulas to look after!  I guess I'll make a more detailed posting of my collection so far on the "my inverts" page.  -but for starters, I have two fish tanks, a husky, and 7 invert. tanks.


----------



## dz-015

Hi folks,

From Scotland, UK and an amateur spider observer.
I live in a house built in 1890 with lots of spaces for _T. Duellica_ and his cousins.  We're into late Autumn here so there's plenty of action on the carpet at night (I'm talking about spiders )













David.


----------



## Danahan

Hello, my name is Dana. I’ve been raising tarantulas for about 9 or 10 years now. I’ve only owned rosehairs and pinktoes. I’ve yet to expand my repertoire into the more exotic, although I wouldn’t mind getting a hold of a Mexican redknee someday.


----------



## myglamorf

*Hello*

Hello all,Not much of a talker more of a reader.Have 2 Ts at moment Chille Rose(female) and Flame Leg(spiderling).Just got Flame Leg 2 days ago (thats how I found arachnoboards looking for info on this).Had Chille Rose 2 years now.


----------



## Arborealis

*intro*

Well, I'm a longtime lover and first time owner of tarantulas. I recently got my first tarantula, a 2" Arizona blonde and love her so much that I got an Avicularia versicor and a Brazilian b&w. Both of the later are juveniles at this point. I'm also looking into getting a 2 1/2 " Chaco golden knee because I love my friend's so much. He's so docile he's like Eeyore on downers. Any tips on keeping my new babies happy and healthy are much appreciated.


----------



## chance

*New member*

Hi, I am chance I live in NM. In Las Cruces and I am new to the tarantula hobby. Right now I own a A. Seemani and it is fustrating for me and this is what brought me here. First I learned alot by just visiting and reading the posts. I also own 5 dogs. I hope to learn alot here and maybe even help.

Chance...


----------



## sntcruzan

My name is Fred (52)and I found Ab awhile ago and am finally posting about myself. I wanted to get together with other invert hobbyist for a couple of years.I would go down to Fresno(Scott's Tarantula Ranch )or Tollhouse (Fig Garden Exotics)for Scott Bemis' tarantula events and would wonder why there wasn't a group for us type of people to go to. It took me about a year and one half to finally get it going,with the help of Matt(Bagheera) on AB.The group spawned from the 2 meetings that we had at Matt's warehouse and now the're are being hosted by Ken and Georgie(Kenthebugguy/Bugguyswife) in Concord. Keaton(Okitasoshi) and Kalena were at the first meeting and are still attending presently.We have approx. 20 - 25 people who usually attend.I can see it getting larger as the word gets out about the San Francisco Bay Area Tarantulas Society.We have our own website(WWW.SFBATS.ORG ),with the kind help of Rachel(Arachnocat) got it up and running.
Ive been in the hobby for 7 years now after somebody gave me a 7-8 year old B.smithi for my son. That was all it took to get me interested. I still have her and I'll keep her until her time comes. I now have around 165 tarantulas and I'm trying to refine my collection, but it keeps growing.
I am married to a wonderful Christian woman and have 3 boys 21,11,and 9.We are in process of completed the initial paperwork to go forward a find a girl to adopt.We attend a House Church called "The Gathering by the Bay " in Felton /Scotts Valley area.We have 4 dogs,3 cats and 1 new goldfish in our little "zoo"
I am an owner of a landscape maintenance company and have ran it for 14 years.My hobbies are tarantulas, fishing , geocaching and metal detecting.


----------



## Mcskillz

*Hi, I'm new*

*Hi everyone, I am new here. Just noticed that the previous poster is from Santa Cruz which is coincidence since I went to college up at UC Santa Cruz and miss the area very much. I'm located in Los Angeles at the moment. Anyway, I'm new to this hobby and I'm looking to get very useful information about purchasing my first Tarantula. The reasoning behind me taking up this new hobby will take me into an overly dramatic speech about how for a very long time I was ignorant of spiders and thought they were scary and inherently evil, but I realized as an adult, I need to understand them better and get to know them for who they are and what they are all about. I recently did some thorough research on the internet and checked out a book at the library about spiders. I am preparing myself for my first Tarantula and I'm hoping that I do everything correctly for it to live a happy life.:clap: *


----------



## arachnofein909

Im new here so i wanted to introduce myself my name is jacob (18) and keep  mostly arboreal love pokies i have been keeping red knees and giant white knees but for last four years been keeping pokies currently trying my hand in breeding P.regalis ab offers lots of info thats why i joined.


----------



## darthgumby

Hi, my name is Andrew.  I have one tarantula, named Izumi, and she is very interesting to watch, and fun to take care of.  I signed up here finally after a friend of mine had shown me that it is worth doing.  I'm hoping to meet some interesting people on here, and also be someone who can put my two cents in some posts and get some laughs along the way.  And of course i'd like to learn some things about tarantulas, so when i go in the pet store or someone says the fabled question of "why do you have one of those things"  I can educate them on it.


----------



## chappy

*Howdy all, I'm a newbie:razz:*

I started reading these boards about a week ago. I've always been kind of a herp guy, but recent situations are now drawing me into a different direction.
My main reason I'm posting is to say HI and thanks to all of you for providing me with info to solve a little predicament I found myself in. With that I will tell you the story of said predicament. I'm not offended if you don't want to read it, and if you don't - please accept my thanks for your knowledge...

As stated, I've always been a herp person (not praticing now) and working in the trades, it's always bugged me to unearth a creature at the onset of winter ( Santa Cruz winters are COLD and WET). I have unearthed several reptiles at this time over the years and felt the right thing to do was to keep them warm and fed thru the winter and set them free in the spring. 
I also have a 3 1/2 year old daughter that is absolutly facsinated by all small critters (lizards, snakes,salamanders, insects, centipedes), but especially -- spiders. No joke. She will catch any spider in the house with the cup method, inspect it, and release it outside (household policy .
SO...Last week I unearthed a MM Calisoga spider at a job, caught it, and brought it home with the intent of letting her check it out and then keep it warm and fed until spring. I put him into a 2 1/2 gallon tank that we use to inspect interesting critters before we let them go.
Thing is - that is one wicked spider. It's first choice at the instrusion of humans is to immediatly attack and bite - and it is FAST. Big spiders (3.5") that are fast AND mean have always freaked me out a bit. My biggest fear was that an airborne stuffed animal might knock the tank off the shelf where it would break - leading to one fast and mean motherscratcher loose in my house that I might not be able to find until it bit something (child, dog, wife, me).
My solution was to acquire a suitable replacement - something gentle and bigger - more impressive, to take the attention away from the Calisoga tank. Then I could move him off to some unseen corner and my daughter (Marley) would fixate on the new arrival.
So, after much research, thanks mostly to these boards, I settled on a female Grammostloa Rosa, learning that they are very docile (and gorgeous too!). My local pet store ensured me that the one I bought was extremely gentle and she sure does seem to be. My 3 1/2 year old wants to hold her SO bad, but as for now, I just let her pet her (Marley can become over exicted VERY quickly, which makes me nervous). But my plan has worked! Marley has named the Rose Haired "Knock-Knock", and she seems to be in love. The Caslisoga is now tucked safely out of sight, where he will remain until spring.
But now, to the horror of my wife, (who is a real trooper and agrees that Knock-Knock is very beautiful) I find myself eyeing all my empty tanks and wondering what it would be like to have 5 T's.
You've all provided me with all the info so far to help make this decision and I am grateful. I think I may just have a spider bug.
Any info on what may be a fufilling, yet very docile second T would be greatly appreiciated (Brachypelma Smithi?).
If you have read all my gibberish, I thank you all the more.

Peace and smiles,
chappy


----------



## Kryshah

Ok, so my name is Mat.  My passion for arachnids started when I was around 12 or 13 with school project about black widows.  Since then, I've become a minor league Latrodectus fanatic.  In the course of my spider-fandom, I've owned three G. Spatulatas two A. avicularias and one fussy A. seemani (or is it back to R. seemani?)  The seemani was actually gravid when I purchased her, much to my suprise, and began forming an eggsac within a few months.  Then I was stuck with hundreds of babies that as a completely unexpecting 15 year old, I was unable to properly care for.  Anyway.... I'm now 25, live in central West Virginia, and I am pursuing a degree in biology, hopefully toward a masters program in either Zoology or more specified Herpitology.  I married a wonderful woman, who just happens to be an arachniphobe, so no more spiders are in my future, though I would love to be able to keep some Latrodectus....  I also have a small collection of mammals, and reptiles, but really, who doesn't?


----------



## cataclysm

hey all-
I've always had a pet tarantula around, but didn't get into keeping more interesting/exotic breeds until recently. In the past i've had a zebra pink toe, and wooly pink toe, and now I have a rose hair. I just got my 1st indian ornamental a couple months ago. I adore [him]. His name is Jambi. I signed up here so it could be sexed and now I'm tangenting. (if that's even a real word.) I want to expand my T collection as soon as I have a bit more space. 

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Talkenlate04

AWESOME! Someone in my home town! :clap:  Lol and a female  

Nice to meet you.


----------



## cataclysm

talkenlate04 said:


> AWESOME! Someone in my home town! :clap:  Lol and a female
> 
> Nice to meet you.


ha. yeah i'm discovering that tarantulas are not commonly a female hobby.


----------



## callmecrazy

*I'm officially back in the hobby!!*

Hi everyone - My name is Krystan, I'm 36 and I live near Spokane, WA.  Just started reading threads in the last couple weeks.  I've had T's off and on since I was a teenager (mostly Brachypelma types), but have been out of the loop for a few years.  Today, my order from Botar came by DHL, so I went from zero to nine.  How exciting!  I might have to post pics at some point.  

I don't suppose I'll post much from here on out, because anytime I think I have a question, I'm able to find the answer in some previous thread.  I do enjoy reading everyones comments and really dig all the pictures.

One question I do have is -  Is there a way to find out which members might be in my neck of the woods?

Take care,
Krystan

PS:  FYI - "callmecrazy" has nothing to do with the cool hobby of keeping tarantulas.  It is a nickname I got when I started working on a salmon/crabbing boat in Alaska, back in 2000.   Heading back up for Crab/Cod season January 3rd!!


----------



## NYTMAN

*Hello*

My name is Chris from NYC 48 years old 

My T's are as follows :
2 A.Chalcodes
1 B.Abilosium
1 G.Rosea
1 Chaco
1 Flame Knee
1 A. Hentzi

all females

So hello every one


----------



## J&MINVERTS

Hello everyone ..I'm JC of california..just started the tarantula hobbly recently and i'm really enjoying it..


----------



## Vietnamese510

*hello everyone*

hello everyone my name is DErek and i live in the Bay Area  i just got into this hobby for about at least 4-5 months now 
and i dont know how i found this board haha

but my animals are 

2 Emperor scorpions still juvies
1 curly hair juvie not sure if male or female  yet
1 trapdoor spider 
1 Giant white knee SLing =]

this board really has nice people and good information for learing alot of new stuff 

THanks Everyone!


----------



## bluegootty

*hi every1...*

hi alll member i've just join the club and i wanted to say hi to all the member .i knida new to the tarantula pets thing.. but i've already own like 25 tarantula....


----------



## payton

*hello*

Hello everyone,

I'm new here.  I'm a professional classical musician, you can check out my work at my website: www.paytonmacdonald.com.  I actually write some music that is influenced by spiders.  I'm working on an essay to discuss this in more detail.

I have an incredible wife and two funny cats.  My wife is pregnant with our first child, in fact today is the due date!!

The picture below is sort of big, sorry about that, I'm not sure how to make it smaller.

Best,
Payton


----------



## bettagurl

*New Member- Bettagurl*

Hi all, I joined so I could find a good source of millipedes. A friend got me interested in them, and I want to learn about them and hopefully get a few soon. I am really liking the african giant black millipede.

I like spending time with my bf of 7.5 years. He has 0.1.0 dog and 2.0.0 leopard geckos; I have 2.2.0 cats, 6.0.0 cockatiels, 0.1.0 starling, 0.1.0 bearded dragon, 1.1.0 ADF's, 0.0.1 land snail, and 16.22.77+ betta splendens aka Siamese Fighting fish. I work as a pet sitter, though I used to work at a vet's office as a vet tech.

I hope I learn a lot here! I've heard good things abou this place. :clap:


----------



## gotterdamerung

*Introduction?*

Hello,

I'm a 25 year old student from Croatia who doesn't like to introduce herself and have like a gazillion questions  - this seems like a nice place to be. My homepage is here, too bad that it's mostly on Croatian, cryptic for most of users here. I'm a proud owner of a little Nhandu chromatus and a couple of Euscorpius, I've also kept many insects of my zoogeographical region in most of their development stages. Enough?

Bye


----------



## melanie5

*Hi I'm new*

Hi everyone
My name is Melanie van Willigen and I'm from Amsterdam, The Netherlands. I'm 28 years old.
My current collection consists out of the following spiders:
0.0.1. Linothele bolivia
0.0.1. A. versicolor
0.0.1. C. cyaneopubescens
0.0.1. Cyriopagopus spec. blue
0.0.2. A. purperea
0.0.1. N. coloratovillosum
0.0.1. N. vulpinus
0.0.2. B. vagans
0.0.1. B. smithi
0.0.1. X. immanis
0.0.1. Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1. Aphonopelma bicoloratum

And I have 5 more coming soon :clap: :
Davus fasciatus 
Ephebopus cyanognathus 
Holothele incei 
Poecilotheria fasciata
Poecilotheria regalis

Hope to enjoy myself here


----------



## STAR105.7

*Yay I am new !!!!!!*

Yay I am finally on the boards   My parents finally let me get an account !
I am jbrds and jbrdswifey kid. So yeah.....:4:


----------



## massmorels

jbrds Kid said:


> Yay I am finally on the boards   My parents finally let me get an account !
> I am jbrds and jbrdswifey kid. So yeah.....:4:


Welcome to the dark side my young apprentice!  :clap:


----------



## Poxicator

Hi
I'm new to the world of Ts, purchased my first Exo, set it up last night and l'm looking forward to my first T. I have an offer on a L. Klugi and if everything comes together I'll own this by next weekend. I just need to read up a little more on this species.


----------



## reclipse3

*arachnoGEEKS!*

Hello everybody!

My name is Robert Coral. Some of you may know me from my older website, *InsectaCulture.com*

I've recently created a NEW Social Network for Insect & Arachnid enthusiasts, *insectgeeks.com*. Here, you can share photos, videos, write blogs, create groups, chat and so much more!

Robert
insectgeeks.com


----------



## allensy

*Halo!*

Hi All
i m allen i am new  here and i wish to kow more about the hobby and learn from this forum


----------



## imjim

*Jim in Baltimore Maryland*

I'm new I'm new and I don't know what to do !

Anyway I am interested in a Tarantula(s) Something I can easily see like a Goliath Birdeater to start.

I am on a obsessive search here in Maryland (PA) area to find a tarantula pet, any help and advice would be much appreciated.

I also plan to photograph the experience. . .


----------



## Ixnay

Hiho everyone! My name is Erik, and I am from Norway (Oslo to be more specific) and I just decided to get an Lasiodorides Striatus.

I'm 21 years old, currently working and having a year off of my studies. I am also thinking about becoming a veterinarian (amongst other things).

I've just acquired a 62litres terrarium (big, eh?) that is about 60cm x 30cm (24" x 12"). I'm probably getting him or her on saturday.

Apart from that there is not much else to me. I've had 6 rats the last couple of years, before that I've had a cat, several dogs, 5 turtles, some rabbits, and I am not sure if that is all.

Nice to be here, and I hope to learn lots about tarantulas.


----------



## Wotan

Hi everyone,

I´m Jochen from Stuttgart/Germany. I´m 32 years old.
My current collection consists out of the following animals:

Spiders:

0.0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.0.0 Brachypelma auratum
0.0.3 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus


Skolos:

0.0.1 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "blue ringed leg"
0.0.3 Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "yellow leg"
0.0.1 S.subspinipes de haani "chinese giant"
0.0.1 S.subspinipes de haani "cherry red"
0.1.0 S.cingulata black

Greets


----------



## thedude

*thedude*

well.. ive bin on here for a couple months but never got around to introduce my self.

i live in PA, ive collected insects as a hobby for almost 6 years now and kept inverts for the past 5 years  but only got into tarantulas at the begining of this year, i started invert keeping with emporer scorpions and i started tarantula keeping when i got WC sub-adult male A. hentzi, he's long gone... i wish i knew enough about tarantulas then to mate him, after i found out he was a male i got a female rosea at petco the month later a T. blondi at a rep show then 3-4 months later an E. murinus and a H. lividium then another 4 months later i got a P. murinus then 2 weeks after that i bought 8 slings x2 OBT, x2 P. pederseni, x2 G. aureostriata and x2 L. parahybana then a P. regalis a few weeks later

current inverts:
3 P. imparetor
2 M. gigas(?) (african millipedes)
3 OBT (1 female 2 slings)
1 P. regalis
1 G. rosea
2 L. parahybana
2 P. pederseni
1. H.lividium
1 E. murinus
1 A. francki
1 giant vinagaroone
1 S.s mulitans
1 S. subsnipes


----------



## TERRor

My name is TJ. I've mainly been into herps. My ex-wife bought my kids some Tarantulas and now I've become interested in them.

That is all.


----------



## Morkelsker

Hi

I'm Jacques, from Longueuil, Qc, Canada. I am the owner of two arboreal tarantulas. I've signed up to discuss about tarantulas and arachnids and sometimes for asking some information.


----------



## chevaulier

*Introduction*

Hello all:

Fascinating forum you have here.  There is truly a wealth of information available.

I don't know if this intro should be placed in classifieds or not, but my interest here is obtaining specimens to be used in educational lectures and research.  I write toxicology materials for paramedical texts, as well as conduct medical survival lectures for medical missionaries traveling to remote areas.  I have tried for years to obtain specimens from various companies that provide such, but the costs are exhorbitant, regardless of the not-for-profit nature of my business.  Sadly, the few oportunities I have had to collect such species as widows and recluses have always occurred when I was away from home, and the subject was found by my wife.  There has usually not been much left for me to identify, much less preserve.

If anyone has dead specimens they are willing to contribute, I would be most greatful. My interests is predominately venomous, poisonous, or look-alike creatures.

My business and credentials can be checked at www.semsar.org


----------



## Meatloaf

*Simon*

Well, my name is Simon, I'm 16 and I live in sweden. To make my timeline short:   
I grew up in the capital of Sweden, stockholm where i lived until i was 6. Then i moved to norway, little town called Tromsö. I lived there untill i was 11, when i moved to San Diego, Ca USA, Where i lived for 1 year, then i moved back to sweden, but to a town called Uddevalla. One year later i moved back to Tromsö, and now i live in stockholm again. I think ill live here for about 6 years, and then repeat :wall:   . Well, I got my first spider in Uddevalla, a A.Geniculata sling. I had it for about 1 month, then it died mysteriously. Well I cried a river, and then got another one. Well that one escaped, so I cried another river(note that i was only 12 at this time), and got yet another one. This one i have still today, My geniculata is an old man now, his name is Joshua. About one month ago I bought 2 P.Cambridgei slings, wich are really cute. I just love having slings, its like having a baby in the house, you look at them all the time, talk to them and think about them all them a lot. 
I have a H.Lividum juvenile on the way, going to be sent today if im lucky  
Well, besides spiders, i go to school in stockholm, Södra Latin where i study the science of nature. I also train ju-justu and play both the guitar and bas. 
If I was to deside, i would have my whole room full of spiders  and crawlers, byt as long as i live with my mom, that is a big nono from her. :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:     I know the perfect pet for her thought, a flower mantis


----------



## Angie Starr

:3: Hi Ther All

I'm Angie Starr from the Uk I got in2 T's about 5 months ago I have 6 T's and 2 scorpions :} 

Togo Starburst Baboon (Heteroscodra maculata)
Metallic Pink Toe (Avicularia metallica)
Pink Toe (Avicularia avicularia)
Mexican Red-Rump (Brachypelma vagans) (Ma Fav)
Mexican Redleg (Brachypelma emilia)
Chilean rose (Grammostola rosea)
Banded Flat Rock Scorpion (Hadogenes paucidens)
Emperor Scorpion (Pandinus imperator) (who I fink may be pregnant)

Just joined the site and am enjoyin goin thro the treads and hopin 2 get in touch wiv ova peeps wiv T's Have a good day all


----------



## jootsman

Hi! friends call me joots.. anywho, im from the Philippines and owner of 3 scorpions (so far) and have been reading through this site for quite sometime now.. oh, i also managed to catch a pede earlier today  

Here are my babies:
*1st instar Hottentota (soon to be 2i)

*2nd instar Lieurus quinquestriatus (few days more to be 3i :} )

*3rd instar Heteromentreus spinifer (just moulted last month)

*centipede (dont know the line but i caught it just this morning  )

**now,im just waiting for my 2i Androctonus australis and 2i Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## NutJob

*Another south african*

hello all 
browsed the site before bt AubZ coaxed me to join so i will say 
WADDUP from RSA


----------



## AubZ

Hey NutJob,

Glad to see you here.  As everyone else will tell you AB rocks!!!


----------



## bilr4

I'm a beginner regarding Scorpions but am trying to help my son to a paper about Arizona Bark Scorpions.  Does anyone know why Cactus vegetation is important for the survival of this species?

You can e-mail me at bilr4@yahoo.com or reply here.

Thanks.


----------



## Horizon

*Hello*

Hi All,

 I'm from Australia and i love the variety of Tarantula's you guy's are aloud to keep. I volunteered for the Australian Reptile Park for some time in the spider section. It was named *TarantulaVille*. I was lucky enough to work with the Chilean Rose hair, Brazillian Black, Indian Ornamental, The Suntiger, Goliath,  King Babboon , Mexican Red Knee, Peruvian Pink Toe and a few others. We i mean Australia, boast to have the world's deadliest Spider *The Funnel Web *. Plus as of late Australia has had a few species classified. My Aussie spiders are in the arachnogallery under true spiders and arachnids. There's a pic of my Funnel Web also.


----------



## R.J. Rego

*Here is my Introduction*

Hello All,

I am an independant researcher who maintains a collection of preserved invertebrates (not just arachnids), but many invertebrate groups, amongst other animal groups.  I love to get out into the field to collect and add specimens to the collections, I travel often.  I hope to meet like-minded individuals who also do field work or maintain thier own collections, or work in them academically.

I am always looking to obtain new specimens, especially from areas I do not get to often.  If you do any field work and collect, please let me know what you can get.

Anyone in New England (Massachusetts)??? Thats where I'm from.


----------



## Shadow

*Hello everyone*

Hello, i am Shadow from oklahoma my hobbies are my tarantulas and snakes
i joined this forum to gain more knowledge on tarantula care and breeding. 
i am currently keeping these tarantulas: 

P.ornata 1"
P.murinus (2) 3" and sling
B.smithi 3"
G.aureostriata 2"


----------



## Devilkeeper

Hi!
My name is Nick
I'm 14
I really want to get into the hobby of insect and other bug collecting. 
I'm going to be getting a couple of african black giant millipedes soon, so thats going to be great, as i've heard they are a good species to own when you are new to the hobby. 
That is basically the reason why i signed up!

thanks for making such an awesome forum!


----------



## tabbski

hi yal im from australia and just got a Phlogius SP 'stents' and i think its a female, but im not sure, it's about 1.5 inches long. if anyone could tell me how to tell the sex that would be great!!
later


----------



## Anime-Aimee

Hey, I'm Aimee =) I play guitar and have to loverly tarantula's called Carnage and Matt. I'm 17 and I live in plymouth. I'm on here to meet other people with tarantula's, and to get hints and tips to make sure mine are as happy as I can keep them!


----------



## geordie1888

*geordie1888*

i have been into tarantulas for many years now i am trying to find dr robert bustards web add as i have heard he is a reputal spider breeder and i am enquiring about getting a golaith bird eather from a reliable source that has dealt with mr bustard before my email add is celticstaceygeordie@yahoo.co.uk i have got a mexican white knee whom is 7 year old i have also owned indian ornimental, chilean rose, i also had a goliath bird eater but her abdomen was baldy when purchased and when she molted her two skin.s fused together and the out come was her new exoskeloton tore with the old skin resulting in her new abdomen tearing please help


----------



## geordie1888

tabbski said:


> hi yal im from australia and just got a Phlogius SP 'stents' and i think its a female, but im not sure, it's about 1.5 inches long. if anyone could tell me how to tell the sex that would be great!!
> later


male spiders have hooks coming from there two front legs that look like thorn bushes. they should be easily identified. it looks like thorns coming from there front two legs i hope this info helps regards geordie1888


----------



## BigCatTattoos

*Hi! New here.*

 Hi, I am new to arachnids, but not to reptiles. My name is Marine, I am a 31 year old female on my second marriage (happily), I have 2 sons from my previous marriage, and I am a dispatcher. My current list of critters is:
-2 arachnids: 1 Rose hair Tarantula & 1 Emperor Scorpion
-17 snakes: 5 Ball Pythons, 5 Red tail Boas, 3 Dumeril Boas, 1 CA Aberrant King Snake, 1 Sinaloan Milk Snake, 1 Kenyan Sand Boa, & 1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa
-11 lizards: 2 Uromastyx Lizards, 2 Bearded Dragons, 2 Blue-tongued Skinks, 4 Leopard Geckos, & 1 Savanna Monitor
-2 turtles/2 tortoises: 1 Red-eared pond slider, 1 Yellow-bellied pond slider, 1 African Spur-thigh/Sulcata Tortoise, & 1 Cherry-head Red-foot Tortoise
-3 amphibians: 1 Ornate Horned Frog, & 2 Giant Fire-bellied Newts
-other: 1 African Pygmy Hedgehog, several feeder meal worms, feeder mice, feeder gerbils, 2 sons & 1 hubby, LOL! This is my mini-zoo! I do several shows for schools, scouts & other organizations. That's why so many, but i am looking to downsize 3 ball pythons & 1 or 2 red tail boas.

I am actually very terrified of all bugs, arachnids, or anything with more than 4 legs! LOL! But I am having to expand my collection for teaching purposes.


----------



## moody

*nom nom*

Hey. I'm CC or moody, whatever. New to posting, but not to arachnids. I'm from Boston, where it’s about twenty degrees right now. I need to end this post because I’m having nicotine fit. You know how it is.


----------



## SPOKANE509

*Whats Up?*

Hey All!

     Hey there my name is Tim. My roomate Jesse and I are currently takeing care of 13 T's. We live in Spokane WA. And are currently looking for other T lovers in our County. So if you do hit us up. At Carlasurrency@yahoo.com 
Title Letters to Tim & Jesse. 

Happy Collecting =)


Mine:
1)H. Lividium 2.5" Charolette
1)A. Versicolor 1" Jade
1)P. Irminia 1.5" Apallo
1)C. Fasciatium 3.5" Karma
1)P. Murinus 1.5" Mordeci
1)P. Lagardi 4" Leonidas
Jesse's:
1)A. Seemanni 5.5" Vicious
1)G. Rosea 4.5" Moses
1)B. Emilia 3.5" Kerrigan
1)C. Fasciatium 3" Marge
1)L. Parahybana 1" Titan
1)P. Ornata 1.5" Andariel
1)C. SP. (Singapore Blue) 2" Vex


----------



## Dyesub Dave

Hey Everybody,

I'm Dave and I recently got 2 T's for my 9 yr. old son Kyle for X-mas.  (He's wanted some for quite a while now!)  I've been on this board looking for info on various occasions but thought that since we now have some T's I should register.

The T's that I got him are a full grown Rose Hair and a small Curly Hair (about the size of a quarter)  Both seem to be eating well and I'm still learning about their upkeep.  We currently have many pets (Veiled Chameleons, Geckos, Snakes, Pacman Frog, Hedgehog, Fish Tanks) but are new to Tarantulas.

I hope to learn as much as I can about these amazing creatures so I can make them as happy and comfortable as possible.  I will try to post some pics and cage layouts this weekend!

Dyesub Dave


----------



## Brendan

Hello.

My name is Brendan and I'm new to this forum. I've owned a hamster, and many different types of fish. That's all. I never really thought of owning an exotic pet, until one day I watched some videos on YouTube about scorpions as pets. This really interested me, and so I did my research, and found out that the Emperor Scorpion would be my first exotic pet ever. I don't own an Emp Scorp yet, but I'm soon to get one - right after I get all my questions answered.


----------



## Topher

*A healthy young it!*

I'm happy to declare that I've obtained a seemingly healthy baby A. Versicolor.  My friend Christina said I should name it Peter Parker.  I named it Parker instead because that name is more androgynous.

It's my first tarantula, but I can say that I'm confident about keeping it alive after spending some time around this site; that is if I can keep it away from a cat, a chihuaha, and the occassionally drunk roommate.  :wall: 

If you're from Olympia send me a message.  I'm currently the only spider owner in my friend group.  Peace!


----------



## PravusBelua

Hm I guess this is the right place for my first post... I'm Bethany, and I'm from West Virginia (currently living in Maryland but moving back to WV soon). I love cartoons, art, bugs and science... I plan to become an entomologist. I live with the infamous Scythemantis. I have more creepy crawlies than him. *smirk*


----------



## venom king

*Grammostola Party*

Hi Everyone,Venom King here in Michigan. I'm having a great time with Grammostola Pulchra and Alticeps. I also have Chillian Red Phase Rose Hair's.I'm looking for a male Alticps. Please HELP. I'm glad to be here and willing to help also. See you in Detroit at the Taylor show. Have a Good Time.


----------



## tiohn

I'm shawn and I just bought my first tarantula last night, a G. rosea.

I live in Raleigh, NC, and hope to find some other enthusiasts in the area.


----------



## PinUpGirl

Hello everybody!

I'm new to the boards and thought it would be nice to introduce myself.
My nick is PinUpGirl because of my love for vintage PinUps, I'm a major Vargas and Elvgren fan :worship: I live in Europe and don't know anybody irl who also has spiders as pets  I'm here to learn a whole lot more about the wonderful world of tarantulas, hopefully you can assist me!

Since three months I'm the proud owner of a Grammostola rosea: Mr Tumbleweed. He is lovely, eats very well, moves around his tank quite a lot and makes the whole pet-rock-thingie I was expecting much more exciting  

Recently I was told my Mr might be a Miss Tumbleweed, so I just put a pic up in the sexing-area to see if somebody has any idea about his/her sex.

English is not my mother language, so please don't mind my spelling mistakes. The intentions are good


----------



## NinjaPirate

Just wanted to drop a quick line to introduce myself.  I currently live in the middle of nowhere and have all manner of pets, mostly fish. I do currently own a single OBT, though I've already got plans in my head for converting an old 55G tank i have sitting around into a custom arachnid setup, so I suspect that will change in future months 

My OBT has of course decided to be spiteful and web himself into the upper corner of his tank, right up against the mesh top. Crazy little bugger.


----------



## butch4skin

NinjaPirate said:


> Just wanted to drop a quick line to introduce myself.  I currently live in the middle of nowhere and have all manner of pets, mostly fish. I do currently own a single OBT, though I've already got plans in my head for converting an old 55G tank i have sitting around into a custom arachnid setup, so I suspect that will change in future months
> 
> My OBT has of course decided to be spiteful and web himself into the upper corner of his tank, right up against the mesh top. Crazy little bugger.


Go communal on that 55 gallon if you've got the funds.


----------



## CharlaineC

*Hi I'm Charlaine*

Hi their I'm Charlaine Cadence N. from Cranston Rhode Island the biggest smallest state in the union. I served in Iraq and had 5 or six scorps some where the deadlyest scorps around I cant remember the name. two where huge Deep nutty brown and about 8 inches long. I will post pics when I can. I now have a rescued Emp. poor thing was underfed and improberly cared for. in a small plastic cage. Now he is feeding regulary, and in a 10 gallion tank with a 75 watt heat lamp that onn all the time and a 40 watt bulb for the day time. He has a normal temp of 84-90 during the day with a humity of 70-90% and 68-80 at night with a humity of 70% He is always roaming around and seams much happier. now that he has about 4 inches of peat in his tank and can burrow he has been doing so. he has some friends in their with him a bunch of baby crickets their so tiny bearly able to see. I spray him and the cage every day and keep one small cricket in their with him in case he gets hungry.


----------



## ragingcobalt

*Whats up i'm Kevin*

Well i'm 21 and hail from Washington State i have always had an intrest in invertebrates mostly insects up until recently when i purchased an 
H. Lividum from a pet shop and found how awsome tarantulas are to keep.


----------



## Strix

Hello, My name is Chris and i'm 23 years old and live in Florida.  

I was pointed in this direction by a friend who has a collection of T's and various other reptiles and mammals when I expressed my interest in getting one.

I recently acquired a G. Rosea whom I named Skitter along with a copy of the Tarantula Keeper's Guide which has only deepened my interest.


----------



## Xenopeltis

Hey peeps.

My name is Sofie and i´m from denmark.
Accidentally stumbled across the site when i was looking on more info
on my Grammostola porteri.

Doing my final paper on the very nice buggers.
Picture will be comming up shortly...untill then..patience is adviced.

All the best
Sofie


----------



## Project A

*New and need Orb Weaver spiders*

I am looking for a few Orb Weavers for my son's school project.  I've tried Carolina Bio supply to no avail.  Any ideas?


----------



## SuperRad

*My intro*

Howdy, ya'll! I'm Adam in Seattle, WA. I'm an arachno wanna be with plans to be a gonna be in the next few weeks. 

It seems like here in the Pac Northwest it's hard to tag down pet stores outside of a PetCo/Smart that would have anything appealing. I want to get my first tarantula in person though, even though there are a couple sites I plan to buy from in the future.

My first will prolly end up being the classic rosie since they're all over the place, but maybe I'll get lucky and stumble on something rad as I take a tour of more pet stores around here.

If any one in WA could help out and let me know of great places to pick up tarantulas and supplies it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loki69

*First Timer*

Hey all,

    I am new to the arachno world. We have just recently added a G. rosea to our I thought already large family. My daughter has wanted one for a while, so after the long process of studying up on them Guess What? We got one for her Christmas. At first I wasn't quite sure but my husband had one when he was younger and said it was the best pet.  I can tell you it has only been a few days and already I am in love.  Even though I have read how much the can be like a rock and not move much, this one ( name coming after Christmas lol) seems to be farely active.   After we have all settled in I am sure there will be new additions to the family in the future.

Angie


----------



## Spc.Fred

*Happy To Be Here*

Hi my name Frederic I'm 20 yrs old i live in Minnesota. I'm here because i always wanted a tarantula so im trying my best to get one right now. I'm looking at Goliath's and hoping to get one soon!


----------



## Krisso

Hi ya'll, my name is Krisso and I have no idea what im doing? Upon some resarch into getting my first pet spider i came accross this website. I have no idea about spiders, I just know I like them. I also know I dont like the idea of being bitten by them so I dont want anything venomus. I have a very old T.V. unit that I am looking to convert into an enclosure so any advice on building one would be awsome! Also some advice on what type of spider would be good for a confused first timer would not go astray, as I feel it would be a bit stupid to just go out and get a spider without being a bit better informed.
As this is also my first time using a forum im sorry for any mistakes I make while I get used to this whole new world. Thanx for your help.
Cheers,
Krisso.


----------



## unclechewy

*Welcome to the addiction!*

Unfortunately, I think you will be forced to get a "venomous" spider seeing as that is all you will able to get in Australia.  The good news is that no tarantula has a deadly bite.  



Krisso said:


> Hi ya'll, my name is Krisso and I have no idea what im doing? Upon some resarch into getting my first pet spider i came accross this website. I have no idea about spiders, I just know I like them. I also know I dont like the idea of being bitten by them so I dont want anything venomus. I have a very old T.V. unit that I am looking to convert into an enclosure so any advice on building one would be awsome! Also some advice on what type of spider would be good for a confused first timer would not go astray, as I feel it would be a bit stupid to just go out and get a spider without being a bit better informed.
> As this is also my first time using a forum im sorry for any mistakes I make while I get used to this whole new world. Thanx for your help.
> Cheers,
> Krisso.


----------



## nspeissegger

hey everyone
my name is Nicholas and i live in Mexico City
I finally got my first tarantula... it's a G. Rosea. Ive wanted one for like 2 yrs now but my family refused to buy me one until yesterday..ha! I handle it carefully although im still a bit afraid sometimes...


----------



## Toady

Hi I'm Emma and I live in on the beautiful Mid North Coast of New South Wales, Australia. I'm a 25 year old female (if that's not obvious by my name)

At the moment I don't own any Arachnids, unless you count the numberless 'Daddy Long Legs' and Huntsman spiders that call my room corners and tall exposed ceilings home.  I am however looking at purchasing myself a native Australian scorpion sometime in early '08 and I want to learn all I can before bringing one home.


----------



## skrewdriver88

*to the person using my name*

my name is david love and i do not like the fact that some one is on this site using my name and sturring up trouble with other members this was brought to my attention by a very good friend of mine that has alot of friends on here i have a feeling i know who this person is and that is fucked up on what you did just because we had words on monday about a traid you have taken it way to fair by running my name in the dirt


----------



## stinkrump

*Hi*

 my name is gavin ,I am 11 years old   i am new and this is my first time on this site(since i earned my privilege):clap: i got my first t in june ,a G.rosea her name is flick-a-lot.


----------



## damien00016

*hey everybody*

i've been checking out arachnoboards for years and never got around to making an account. but here i am finally. i work as a lab assistant at a path lab in houston tx so i love all things creepy crawly even if they dont have at least six legs. i have about 20 tarantuals and 6 pedes along with 12 or so scorps. i try and sell some every now and then locally but i dont know if they are working for me or i'm working for them. it seems to be the later most of the time as most of you know.


----------



## RaZeRbLaDeS

Hi names Josh...

Im from Idaho and my Rose haired T was acting funny (building a sperm web Ive since learned) and I stumbled into here looking for information.


----------



## LaurynSS

I'm Lauryn, and my dad is DavidRS. We have two cats, and I help my dad with his spiders.


----------



## CalgaryTfan

Browsed the forum for ages.. Finally joined last week.. 10 t's and a mantid in my collection..


----------



## brandongalea

Hi, i'm Brandon from Malta, which is a small island in the Mediterranean Sea and is situated in Europe, I decided to join this forum cos i got my first scorpion this xmas.





I had a chilean rose T before but it died after a cricket attacked it while it was moulting  
Thanks
Season's greetings


----------



## animalshackllc

*new here*

hey everyone!  my name is jamison.  i own a small pet store in big rapids, michigan.  i just opened up in sept.  
i am here to learn more about tartantulas and the like.  i've always been a reptile and fish guy, but started getting spiders in my store and i absolutely love them.  
i have some pics to post of a spider i have in the store that i have no idea what the heck it is...
nice to meet you all....
<img src="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a251/jamercon/DSCN1230.jpg">


----------



## Smoky

Hi,

My name is Atti and I'm from Germany.
I start collecting Spiders already 15 years ago, but I have to make a little break for a couple years. So now I'm back, more than before. :} 
Very nice board and hope for a good teamwork !


----------



## rpoulin79

*Bob from Jackson, MI*

Hi,

I'm Bob from Jackson, Michigan.  I bought a couple of Arizona Bark scorpions about 3 months ago.  I went on a rafting trip to Colorado and woke one evening to find scorpions on my face and leg.  After a few minutes (okay hours) of freaking out I decided they were cool and they I must have them.

Anyway, one of my Barks just had scorplings and I just posted a question in the Scorpion section and figured I post here as well.  I'm 28, male.  

Thanks


----------



## Spinarak

I am based out of Atlanta and a major boa addict. I have owned 1 pet shop tarantula and still have a passion to care for them. I have not purchased any others but will  by the end of next month. In the meantime you all will have to put up with my boa pics. Well, here to the journey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metsook

Hi all.  

name is Jayce and I have been lurking on these [fantastic] boards for about a month trying to gather some info before becoming an arachnid owner.  Years ago in college I maintained an Emporer scorpion for nearly two years and to be honest after reading these boards I am surprised it lasted that long.
It was the first scorpion I ever saw for sale (this was in 1987).

I'm not sure how the hobby has evolved since then, but when I bought the beauty I was simply told it would be happy in it's corncob bedding next to its hot rock. Like I said, two years may have been pretty good given that arrangement.

Anyhow, I am very much still interested in scorpions and to a lesser extent the spiders.  So,as stated, after lurking here a month or so I decided to create an account and ask some basic questions I was still a little confused about [in the scorpion section].

I look forward to learning alot from you guys and girls.

Thanks

Jayce


----------



## theraphosaleblo

*Hi every one*

My name is Roger and i come from sweden. I just love big spiders, the bigger, the better. i am looking for big spiders, like theraphosa` le blondi. or if you can rekomend some other spiders to me, God bye every one 


Roger Sweden:razz:


----------



## Dad_Gum

*Kansas City*

Hello, my name is Andy and I currently reside in the Kansas City, Missouir area. I have a few inverts, and I am looking to grow that list. I have read these boards for about a year and finally decided to join up.

Looking forward to getting to know some of you as I learn more about inverts.


----------



## theraphosaleblo

hello buddy, talk about bad luck, i feel sorry for you mate. / Theraphosa


----------



## Jdogg

Hi, I'm James from the south coast of the UK. I have been keeping tarantulas for about 7 years. I recently did a search on the availability of Phoneutria sp (not that I want one!) and happened across this site and hence joined.


----------



## AzJohn

Hi, I'm John. I live in North Eastern Arizona in a very small town in the middle of nowhere. I have been keeping tarantulas for about five years. I currently have 37 ssp, with around 80 individuals. I also collect native invertabrates like centipedes and scorpions. Collecting invertabrates also lets me practice my other hobby, photography. I'll post some pictures soon. My camera got sent off for repairs. I breed crested geckos and some tarantulas. I'm trying to get my hobby to pay for itself. I consider myself to be very lucky. I love my job. I'm a junior high math teacher at a small school on the Navajo Reservation. I also coach just about every sport, cross country, football basketball, you name it. We don't have a lot of adult interest in after school activities. When I'm not working I try to collect tarantulas when I can. The most frustrating thing is the native tarantula that lives in my back yard. In 5 years I have seen two adult males each the size of a quarter. Some day I'll find the female.

Thanks, John


----------



## Dethcat

Hi everyone my name is Rick I've been a hobbiest for about 20 years. I'm glad to be here, hoping to learn more and maybe offer some help if able.

Dethcat


----------



## Mook

Hi Everyone
My name is Gerry and I am bouncing back into this hobby again.
I currently have a King Baboon. 
Hail!!!!


----------



## mazikeen

*just another new girl*

:evil:  This looks like a pretty cool place to be....I've always loved to watch spiders, but this week is the first time ever at having one own me......and she truly does, I fell in love and promised to love, honor and obey from moment one. 
Black widows have always been a fav, but I dont think theyd be too good in the house:? So I saw an add inwhich a person was selling a mex redkneed t, w/ big terrarium, accessories for 100$. Its my daughters 7th bday and she is the spider queen, so i think, perfect gift.
Turns out the owner didnt know what kind of spider he had...someone showed me pics of redkneed, the one I have is fireleg. I dont care tho, like i said, we all fell in love w/ her, but now we want to learn more about her so we can :worship: her properly....
personal: i read alot of n. gaiman, de'lint, mike carey, g.r.r. martin, tom robbins.
i made my 1st world of warcraft charactor, got killed like 3 times, couldnt find my corpse...so now i have a tutor.......
did i mention i have next to zero computer skills? its sad, but i avoided them until the last like, 2 or 3 yrs? told myself i didnt have time to get sucked into another hobby. and like i mentioned, i need  my reading time. plus i paint, sew, make faerie dwellings, make candles, grow herbs and tons of other things....enough about me, im just glad i found this place.


----------



## ash

*hi*

hi I'm ash I've been around tarantulas my whole life but 6  months ago I got my first very own tarantula.so I'm fairly new with the whole tarantula thing.


----------



## Mitch89

hi all 
im mitch i live in a town callen normo in derbyshire, uk. I own a female p.lugrdi (well its what ive been told) could do with a few tips on enclosures and things to put inside it so any ideas would be apreciated. thanks
p.s i cant spell lol


----------



## tsumi_to_batsu

hi i am rob i have been keeping tarantulas for about 6 months now i got hooked after i bought my chile rose then before i knew it i had 8.


----------



## Mrarachnid1st

Hello I used to be on here years ago but went through some life changes and decided to get back.  I have been keeping T's for a long time.  I am by no means the guru of T keeping but I have fed them, bred them and kept them.  The longest I have owned any one T was eight years.   Anyhow at risk of getting long-winded....Hello to all!!


----------



## fastgixxerlv

Hey, my name is Les. I have read throught this forum before but never joined til I got 4 more T's. I love spiders and motorcycles. Everybody here are very knowledgable which has helped out alot in the year I've had tarantulas. Thanks to you guys I am addicted. Before I know it, my girl will be moving out and probably end up living by myself if I fill my house with these creatures.


----------



## Melsfrettin

*Hello I am very very new*

Yes I am very new to this site and to tarantulas in general - Everyone can call me Melody or Mel..

I have always been afraid of them - Then one day my son brought one home from work, We researched and found it's a California Ebony.. He was even terrified to hold it... so I decided it was time to get over my fear, I've hand or held all kinds of other animals, insects or snakes... so I did it I held him and it was soooo cool, He is so interesting! So now I'm trying to learn more about them. The best thing to feed and the best type of housing.. Hope to learn a lot here..


----------



## texag02

*Howdy*

Hi everyone.  I'm new here but I've been reading the hell out of this forum in preparation for my first T purchase (plural maybe?).


----------



## ChondroGirl

*Hi!  I'm new to Arachnoboards...*

Hello all!
I have enjoyed reading up on a variety of tarantula issues.  I have several tarantulas, but am gaining more as we speak.  I mainly have Brachypelmas, Grammostolas, Aphonopelmas, Citharischious, and Lasiodoras.  I also enjoy snakes and have several very friendly green tree pythons and gray banded kingsnakes.  As far as other hobbies, I enjoy playing guitar, drums, and piano, and riding bicycles.


----------



## HexiBabe

Well I'm jessica, I have had a horde of Arizona Blonde tarantulas for a few years, but I moved and couldnt take them with me. Well I ran across a Rose Haired t that is in need of a home and I want to get as much info on them as soon as I can. It is going into molt and the people have no clue how to care for it so yeah.. that is why I'm here, to learn.

Thanks


----------



## Deanomavro

*Hi All*

Hi I'm Deano, live in Manchester England and have just recently purchased a sub adult goliath pink toe... had her about a month now. looking forward to becoming part of the community and will no doubt need the excellent help and info I've already sampled from this site. smell ya all soon... Deano.


----------



## Demeter

*Hello From Connecticut*

Wanted to say a quick hello and introduce myself to the many who call this site "home". I look forward to learning more about the hobby and sharing my experiences as well. 

Lets see.. some quick info... Im 35, a single mom of a "tween", own a candle (making and selling) business. I have a degree in history ( which my brother calls the "catch-all" degree) with a focus on ancient civilizations. I have travelled the country showing Quarter Horses but am taking some time off due to illness, and of course have a fascination for Tarantulas that my friends find unattractive. 

Nice to meet you all !!


----------



## halfwaynowhere

Hi everyone! I'm a recovering arachnophobic, soon to be an arachnoholic, i suppose...
I don't currently own any tarantulas, yet... I have two cellar spiders that I keep as pets, and am totally fascinated by them. I took the first one in to help me get over my fear of spiders... then i caught the second one, and am totally amazed at the differences between the two, even of the same species... they are absolutely gorgeous! Anyways, now I'm researching and considering my first tarantula... I'm leaning towards B. smithi right now, because I know where I can get them locally, and they seem like good beginner Ts. I really like the cobalt blue's, but they don't seem as good for beginners, and whats the point of having one that I'd never get to see? Whatever I decide, I want it to be terrestrial, not arboreal, because i don't have a clue on where to start for a habitat... Anyways, that's about it for now, looking forward to learning a lot here!


----------



## ttula

*hi! i am new*

Hi, I am new here, I'm from Massachusetts, I've had Ts for only about 6 years and started reading this forum to try to get as much information as I can about them. I recently got an iridopelma hirsuta spiderling and and searching for more info about them, so if anyone has any useful info I should know about i. hirsuta, please let me know!


----------



## webstor

*hiya*

hi everyone im new aswell lol ive been interested in all pets all my life and spent hours researching every pet i have had which is almost everything from rabbits to burmese pythons ive kept tarantulas for around 5 years now and im about to attempt haplopelma lividum breeding(cobalt blue) whitch im not sure will happen as my female is the dark colour form and there giants and my baby is a real monster at 15cm and nasty too so i think my tiny male might end up as lunch i do have a pic of her and will have it as my display pic wen i can get it on 
all the best to every one ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P  ;P


----------



## Sandman

*Fng*

Greetings,

I have always had a fascination with creepy crawlers since childhood.  I remember catching ants and various other small insects and throwing them onto grass spider webs that lived in the hedges. 
I have had the same rose hair for 8 years now and also have a Mai Chau centipede, cobalt blue tarantula and wild black widow.  I plan on acquiring a king baboon in the near future too.
BTW..if anyone can tell me how to get a golden orb spider that would be helpful.  I have not seen them wild in Colorado.


----------



## aredhel3

Hello,


  I live in Indiana, and this is my first time posting.  I am not even sure if I am posting in the right place or the correct way.  (if it's wrong will someone please let me know.)  
  Well I am new to this culture of tarantulas as pets, and I am looking to get one soon.  I think this sight will help a lot in making wise decisions!


----------



## aredhel3

Hello,


    I love learning about arachnids, reptiles, and insects.  I have never owned a tarantula, but I am looking to make my first purchase soon.  I think this sight has a lot of helpful information and kind people.  I am excited to begin discussing tarantulas with you all.


----------



## Leetplayer

*Hello.*

Hello there, after browsing this forum for quite a time I figure I should join this forum. 

I'm 17, from Malaysia(Penang). Currently having few species such as Cyriopagopus sp. blue, P. murinus, P. lugardi,  H. lividum, Chilobrachys. sp Penang, Chilobrachys andersoni, O. aureotibialis and of course a few new world species such as B. boehmei, A. seemani, G. rosea, and N. chromatus. And also Liphistius desultor;P .


----------



## DrJ

*Howdy*

Well, I have several tarantulas, and have been increasing my "herd" at a pretty steady rate.  I am mainly into the african baboon species of tarantulas, mainly because I find them to be very attractive and they don't have urticating hair.  However, there are mainy new world species I do like, and have.  I joined up on Arachnoboards to find more information from more indiduals pertaining to more species!  Outside of tarantulas, a have a love for snakes, and have several as pets.  As far as other hobbies, I enjoy playing music and riding bikes.


----------



## ALberto1444

Hello Aranchnoboards,
    I'm ALbert, I love bugs. I tend to rescue them from harms way.  I wish poeple would let them be. In Mexico they lie Whip scorpions r poisonous. Hope to make many many friends. Want to raise garden Mantids that r left to die in the cold.  
                                                                          ALberto1444


----------



## ALberto1444

Very Good LeddPLayer.  Ever raise butterfly Larvae.  If you film  one coming out of shell (e-closing).  Write me. Thanks.  

                                                                             ALberto1444


----------



## TheDro

hi my names Alex
i came across this page after i was looking for information on my spider that i have had for just over a year.
U C i found my spider up side down and thought it was dead, after some research on ur site i realized it was in fact molting. if was quit an experience for me as it was the first time i seen something like that, it looked like something out of Alien. it gave me a whole knew appreciation for my spider.


----------



## Georgf

*Greetings*

Hi I am Georg.

New here and new to the world of Tarantulas.
I live in South Africa and own 5 different spiders.

I am hoping to learn many new things here and make friends with some nice people who also share the same passion that I do.


----------



## Marbar

Hi, I'm Marlene (northswan04 on atshq)...

I'm located in NorCal.. I visit this board a lot to read the bite reports so I figured I should finally get around to joining 

Marlene


----------



## GootyGuy

*Hello Everyone*

I lurk on these boards enough i figured i might as well join. Im all about Tarantulas.


----------



## Spidersforlife

*New to board*

Hi, 

    The name is Kalin Willis i am a spider fanatic who until recently was unable to afford or was allowed to keep any pets.  Now that i am begining my collections i wish to find suppliers and mentor from which to gain knowledge and new inverts. Have great love for all inverts just need to find more.

   Currently I am loking for a Red Trapdoor spider Gorgyrella species to add to my budding collection of inverts. Soon will start catching and breeding Striped Bark Scorpion (Centruroides vittatus), Trans-Pecos Scorpion (Diplocentrus lindo), Big Bend Scorpion (Diplocentrus whitei), and other west texas scorpions and spider species.


----------



## packy120353

*Introducing Myself*

Hi my name's Paul from Mn. I am a Dad of 4 and we have 2 Catahoulas,one cat, a cavy (guinea pig), a hamster and 30 gallons of inbred mutant guppies. I collect and study (classic) monsters and anything related to them so it was just a matter of time before my love for wildlife led me to want a tarantula. I haven't obtained one yet, just doing redearch at this point since I knew nothing about care. I have been reading alot and decided to try out a Rosie. This seems to be the concensus "first tarantula". I welcome any and all advice or criticism including: should I get a male or female and why? Looking forward to meeting you all and thank you for the welcome! 

Best,
Paul


----------



## The Emperor

*Hello*

I am a man that loves Scorpions. And also tarantulas. I have a decent collection. I have a passion for reptiles, I have well over 40 of them. I hope to be welcomed, But not stinged. That's My Job!


----------



## scl363

*Hallo*

My name is Simone . I  bought a month ago my first scorpion a Pandinus cavimanus named Helmut and i'm here to learn as much as i can about those amazing Invertebrates


----------



## paulatpetshop

*back into the hobby !*

My name is Paul Becker of the former PetCenter USA shop in Los Angeles. After 7 years of working in other areas within the pet industry,I am now back .  Divorced and happy,,my intentions are to enjoy this hobby again as I did back in the late 90s and early 00s. I hope to make contact with some of my wholesalers and begin selling on line like I did before. I also hope to refresh my old friendships with so many customers I had back in the day. If you remember me and would like to drop me a line ,I would like that. 
  I must say that I am impressed at how much this hobby has grown ! This site is totally cool !    .   I will be lookin at this board everyday . 
   Thanks,
    Paul Becker
    Arachnocenter
    Los Angeles Ca.
    1-310-906-9368


----------



## Sooner

I'm into weird plants.

Then I met this weird woman.  Now I'm into weird animals too.    I have a rosie and a Madagascar hisser but eventually, we'll probably get a bunch more T's too.

Boomer!


----------



## No1Dor

Hey,

My name is Tyrone, I am 21 yrs old and I live in Johannesburg , South Africa.
I decided to join arachnoboards as there seemed to be a lot more knowledge  and experience gathered here than any other site.

I have a 6" G. Aureostriata which I had since a 1/2" sling and have just purchased a whole bunch of 1/2" slings, namely:

-B.Smithi
-B.Emelia
-G.Rosea RCF
-G.Pulchra
-P.Murinus:evil: 
-L.Parahybana
-E.Campestratus
-A.Versicolor

I have had a P.murinus and C.Crawshayi before but I sold them as I had no idea as to what I was getting myself into!:wall: 

Well thats me,I look forward to exchanging views with people who's knowledge on T's far outstrips mine.

Laters,
Ty


----------



## ikelah

*iKelah*

hi,
just bump to this forum and very new here.
i am from malaysia, an amateur photographer and into macro and arachnoids for the past 1 year. into araneae for the past 3 months. going for the primitive ones lately.


thanks.


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo

*New T keeper, but seasoned snake keeper*

Hi guys, I've been keeping snakes since I was 12, and breeding them since 15.  I'm 24 now, opening my own exotic animal store in a year or two after I get married.  I just branched off into inverts this past year.  I currently only have an Asian Forest Scorpion, a Mexican Red Knee, and a Guyana Pink Toe.  In the next couple of weeks even, I'm buying a B. bohemi, a G. aureostriata, and a couple G. pulchras.  (if you know where I can find some G. pulchra slings, I would love to know where.  I'm on a waiting list at Neu World T's for this spring, but would love some sooner than that too.)  Anyway, that about does it for me.  See you all inside.


----------



## Syl

*Hello*

Hello, 
I am 36 years old and I am french. I am passionate about scorpions  since 20 years and I keep some species (mainly desertic Buthidés). 
My English is not very good that's why I won't be able to write a lot. I'm sorry for that.
I am happy to be here.  
Sincerely


----------



## Freves

Hello. My name is Chip and I have been lurking around this site for about a month or so. I have been keeping herps, fish, and to a lesser extent invertebrates for most of my 40 years. My current major interest is with certain asian caudates however I have a few geckos and fish as well. I have a fair amount of experience keeping tarantulas however they have never been a major focus for me. I had a B. smithi for over 20 years and have raised various species of Grammostola, Poecilotheria, Acantoscurria, and Xenethis from slings in the past. My last girlfriend of nearly nine years was a true arachnophobe so I always ended up giving the animals away once they got some size on them. I have never attempted to breed any tarantula species. An arachnophobic girlfriend is no longer an issue now however so I have decided to take the plunge and pickup a small sampling of various species. I currently have one Cyclosternum fasciatum (pet store purchase) and various other individuals on order (Iomachus politus, Ceratogyrus bechuanicus, Paraphysa scrofa, and Cyriocosmus elegans). I must say that I am impressed at how much the hobby has grown since I last checked in, especially with the number of available species as well as available information. Sorry for the lengthy intro. I hope to learn a lot from this site.
       Chip


----------



## ck400d

hello to all, name is chris from the uk,into snakes for years now,how last year(seems alike only a month ago lol) i got my first T, and said to the wife " ONLY THE ONE T"
yer right

anyway off to look through this big site,hopefully chat soon
chris


----------



## Mr. Quick

Hello All. 

I am a newbie here. I am interested in scorpions. I really grew interested in scorps as pets, probably back in December 2000 or 2001. A few years back, I bought all of my supplies (aquarium, substrate, peat moss seed planters to use as hides, water dish, therm and humidity gauge, timer), etc. 

Pretty much the only things I didn't purchase because I was undecided on at the time were a lid, and the heating/light source...Oh and the Scorp(s) of course. 

The reason I don't own scorp(s) yet is because I live with my parents, and although I am an adult, SCORPS are a no-no. My mother hates the idea and doesn't even won't to see the literature I have to show her so she knows that quite the contrary, that all scorps are not "deadly". Many people who don't know about scorps figure that all have strong venom and can kill you.

Anyway, here I am guys. I look forward to finding out more info. 

P.S. I looked at every page of the scorp enclosure pics. WOW! I am impressed!


----------



## bluefish

Hello folks, New to the boards.

I own a single Mature G. Rosea, and was pointed this way by my venomous reptile friends in TX.

I'm from Michigan, but live in AZ now.


----------



## icennaAAFE

*hey yall*

just stumbled across this site in search of T lovers, animals lovers of any kind, scorpion lovers...  Looking for people/friends that share common interests.  just getting strongly into the hobby of T's myself.  although i've always had one growing up just last year my interests on T's expanded.  There's just so many of them and I want them all.  lol!  Now i'm getting into scorpions.  I want all them too.  It's so darn exciting.  yay!


----------



## Higgi

Hi all,

My name is Mark Higgins or Higgi for short.

I had a Chilean Rose and a Mexican Red Knee over ten years ago as well as other snakes and various reptiles, now I only have a Veiled Chameleon (the Wife has a hamster).

I was in my LPS about two weeks ago getting food for my Cham, when the guy showed me this...
I couldn't resist, now she is living at my house and I'm in the process of building her a new home.
And after seeing some of the pics on this forum I think I may need to clear some space for more


----------



## Arachnomore

*Am*



Higgi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Mark Higgins or Higgi for short.
> 
> I had a Chilean Rose and a Mexican Red Knee over ten years ago as well as other snakes and various reptiles, now I only have a Veiled Chameleon (the Wife has a hamster).
> 
> I was in my LPS about two weeks ago getting food for my Cham, when the guy showed me this...
> I couldn't resist, now she is living at my house and I'm in the process of building her a new home.
> And after seeing some of the pics on this forum I think I may need to clear some space for more


Am I the only one who notices the nice big smiley on this T's butt?


----------



## agro

*hello*

Just joined up and wanted to say hello.


----------



## BronzeBackedBud

*pretty little fuzzy friend*

Hi, My name is Duncan and im an alcoholic. Wait wrong board. Arachni-finatic.
I'm a recovering arachniphobe. I recieved my first g. rosea just recently and now i'm addicted. Still a little reluctant to handle, so I'm open to any advise.
I hope to have a couple of T pics up eventually. Can't wait to show off his/her coloration and that beautiful shining thorax.


----------



## samsbugs

*Sam of Samsbugs*

I've had a lifelong love affair with reptiles but have only been doing spiders for seven years. So far I have roughly 60 different species with a lot of them expecting egg cases. I'm always interested in adding something new and especially colorful to my collection. I buy, sell, trade and do breeder loans to help build my collection and help others do the same.
As well as driving the wife buggy with my bugs I also have a nice collection of uromastyx, rattlesnakes, random native snakes, tortoises, leopard geckos, frogs, two PITA dogs, and a handful of cats that are around here somewhere, oh and I can't forget my African Grey who is addicted to banana chips.
My wife has three diamond back terrapins, a pair of lovebirds, a breeding collection of button quails, and two rats. And that's just what we can remember without taking inventory. Our friends think we're nuts and we know we are but my kids think it's great living in a zoo.


----------



## GrammostolaGuy

Hey everyone! I'm Jacob, and I've been keeping reptiles and now inverts for several years now. I'm 16, and live in California. My inverts are a sub-adult Chilean Rose female, and an adult female Emperor Scorpion. Hopefully I will soon be branching out into more tarantulas as well, after I rearrange my snakes. Anyways, I'm just glad I'm here to be able to ask questions and learn new things!


----------



## BStheBugLady

*hello to all*

i live in jersey and i love all arthropods.  i used to work at the orkin insect zoo at the smithsonian in dc and i really really miss being around live animals.  i've kept mantids and millipedes, and i'd like to get a healthy collection going again.  

so...ive started with an A. gigas named Ruki and i'm trying to get schooled on tarantula care.  also interested in keeping mantids, scorpions, giant scolopendras, and hissers.  

peace.


----------



## hairmetalspider

*Absolutely new.*

Hey everyone-

   After finding an included tag to this website for almost every tarantula photo I've researched, I decided that 'Hey, maybe I should join." So, I did.
   I'm Corey ("Hi Corey") and for whatever reason, I feel the need express that I am of the female persuasion, as most people associate men with my name. I live in the Arctic Wonderland known as Madison, WI.
   I have a lot of animals, even a pet skunk named Axl, who couldn't give a rats a** about my tarantulas. Which is probably good.
    As of right now, I have a Chilean Rose Hair named Attila, and a Mexican Red Knee Spiderling named Gucci the Impaler. I would *love* to get an arboreal tarantula next. (More specifically, an Antilles Pinktoe. 
   So yeah. Look forward to hearing and reading from all of you. Because basically, if you own a tarantula, you're worth knowing ;P


----------



## Silkspinner

Hello everyone,

	
	
		
		
	


	




   I am new to this forum and to the hobby. I have always been interested in 
keeping one and just recently a friend had gotten me more facinated. For my first one I was thinking of a Blond Mexican or a Pinktoe. Right now Im just doing research and find out the best way to set up the habitat. I am sure I will find  all the info I am looking for here and just wanted to say I am happy to be here.


----------



## MkIIIkid

*hello*

my name is ryan. i have a B. vegans and a G. aureostriata. the vegans is a mature female. my next few will be an A. minatrix and a P. rufilata. my best friend has quite a few T's too. i live in san diego and i enjoy long walks on the beach


----------



## thumpersalley

*Kim from Oregon here*

My name is Kim & I have had reptiles in the past but am new to the tarantulas. I just bought my first one yesterday from the reptile expo from a very kind, knowledgable person. I do private small animal & bird rescue & so I know the responsibilty of taking care of animals. My husband had 4 bearded dragons for 3 years but with a job switch he felt guilty for me having to take care of them when he wasnt home so he left it up to me to either get rid of the tanks or to get something I wanted. So here came the tarantula! Im very terrrified of house spiders but this doesnt seem to bother me, too much  I have alot of questions so I will be posting them in the correct forums. Thanks,Kim


----------



## crank

*Please be gentle ,this is my first time!*

Howdy, My name is Stuart, Im 28, live in Kamloops B.C. (displaced island boy), I've wanted a Tarantula since I met Angel in 1994, she was 13 then, a friends.  This christmas My girlfriend suprised me with an empty aquarium (65 gallons)  So I figured now I should be motivated!  I have no T yet, I am not rushing.  I always wanted a Brachypelma Smithi- My last name is smith!  Until I saw a Poecilotheria metallica  Gorgeous!  Still pondering, figure the smithi is better for first time.  Always up for advice and tips.  Im a H.D. Mechanic, got a toyota pickup and I love  Love to Ride downhill Mt.bike.Love most music, as long as it's good!


----------



## JACO

*Jaco*

HI EK IS JACO EN IS 23 BLY IN PRETORIA, EK HET N PAAR TARANTULAS GEKOOP OM TE BEGIN SO EK 
HOOP EK KAN BAIE VAN JULLE AF LEER HOE OM MOOI NA HULLE TE KYK.:razz:


----------



## Warduke

Im new to this site as well as Scorpions and Tarantulas. Ive always been into reptiles and have had many of those. This site was brought to my attention my IHeartMantids, i met him at the show and he was very informative and helpful. I hope to learn alot on here as my knowledge on scorpions and tarantulas is limited. Here is what ive got so far. 

0.0.1 (Hadrurus arizonensis) Desert Hairy Scorpion
0.0.1 (Grammostola aureostriata) Chaco Golden knee Tarantula
1.0.0 (Python Regius) Ball Python
0.1.0 (Python curtus breitensteini) Borneo Short Tail Python
0.0.1 (Boa constrictor) Columbian Red Tail Boa
1.0.0 (Pogona Vitticeps) Bearded Dragon
0.0.2 (Eublepharis macularius) Leopard Geckos


----------



## FrankieP

*Hello...Name's FrankieP*

Hello Everyone,

The name is FrankieP, and I am new to your hobby.  
Recently retired after more than 20 years active duty USAF, and needed to find hobby.  I choose to get into invertebrates.  My first two and only critters are my:

Pandinus imperator  (Emperor Scorpion) – Emperor Kuzco (Okay…so it’s not very original)
Brachypelma emilia (Mexican Redleg Tarantulas) – Unnamed (Open for suggestions)

I eventually hope to get some Vinegaroons, but need hold off for awhile.

Thanks for letting me join your forum.

FrankieP


----------



## spider66

*thanx*

hello all, so glad that this exists. Looks like my 1yr old Salmon pink bird eater broke her fangs on her first mouse. I feel awful about it. came to u guys for advice and came across the recipe for cricket soup. Didn't even have gonna give it a shot tomorrow. I have seen her eat from a bowl before. some of that "jelly water" stuff, so I am hopeful. She just recently molted, so looks like i could be doin this for a bit. hope it works 

keep yr fingers crossed for me.

thanks for being available.
s66


----------



## chex mix

*New to AB*

Hey Everyone,

Hahaha wow, when I get addicted to something, I really get addicted!

I've basically been hooked for about 2 weeks now.  I've got the books, spent way too many hours reading the boards and finally pulled the trigger and picked up 3 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens "GBB" slings.  I was going to start with just 1, but raising 3 isn't much harder.  Well then I found "Avicularia fasciculata" and want to get 3-5.. HAHAHA anyone think i'm going a little overboard?


----------



## hairmetalspider

No...I think we all have a lot of tarantulas. They're spectacular creatures and easily addictable. Just make sure you're not getting too many right away, then have them if you're excitement wears down. They're still living creatures-not collectables.

Have fun with your little guys!


----------



## insectgeeks

*insectGEEKS!*

Hello everybody!

My name is Robert Coral. Some of you may know me from my older website, InsectaCulture.com

I'm now behind the only Social Network for Insect & Arachnid enthusiasts on the net; insectgeeks.com. Here, you can share photos, videos, write blogs, create groups, chat and so much more!

Nice to meet everyone!  

Robert


----------



## spider66

*Cricket Soup*

Hello all, and thank you so much for all your help. 
I have 3Ts. a b shithi, a versi, and a Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird eater. She's the reason for my posting. The guy at the pet store told me she was big enough to take down a mouse, and she did, but she broke her fangs off in the process. Took me a little time to figure this all out. Anyhow, I came on line and checked out your answers for broken fangs and found the recipe for Cricket Soup. mmm mmm good. Good thing I attended culinary school. She's lovin it, so I suppose I'll be making more for her for the next couple of weeks until her next molt. 

Just wanted to say thank you guys for being there for us. 

Spider66


----------



## ravenqueen

Hello! My name is Courtney and I have a baby Asian Forest Scorpion named Punkin.  He/she is only a few months old and I'm wanting to find out as much information as I can because I want Punkin to make it to adulthood! I'm very excited to learn all I can.

Well, I guess I'm off to post my questions!  Thanks in advance for being here to help me.


----------



## Lokkie's

*The "Lokkie's"*

Hi all.


Our family  My girlfriend Marianne (23) ,  micha ( 34) , and our lil kid Kyra (3)
recently got infected with the Theraphosidae virus !
We live in The Netherlands , 
We like to learn and progress in keeping our lil critters happy and healthy .
And there is no learning without the occasional errors.
The problems we run in to is the wide range of info out there.
"what is correct" seems to be a large grey area and is pretty confusing.
So we hope we can get our rookie questions answerd, learn and progress and to eventualy become that experienced so we can help others progress .
Our list of animals so far: 

* 2 Brachypelma vagans  
* 1 Brachypelma Smithi 
* 1 Avicularia Braunshauseni ( we doubt this is the one we got , but more later)
* 1 Grammostola rosea

* 2 bearded dragons 
* 3 Aquatic turtles ( Graptemys Kohnii) 

And counting 

*edit *

I hope eventualy to be able to SAFELY keep 2 Haplopelma Lividum's


----------



## Cheli

Hi everybody,
my name is Burkhard (33) and I'm from Germany. I was searching the web to find infos (and a forum) about true spiders - especially wolf spiders and similar spiders which don't use nets. Hopefully I can get some infos here. Since 1995 I own some tarantulas - my focus is mainly on Lasiodora, Poecilotheria and Hysterocrates.
Burkhard


----------



## Michal

Hello!

My name is Michal, I am 24, and I live in the Greater Vancouver area in British Columbia (that is in Canada, for those who are not familiar with Canadian provinces). I have been interested in arachnids for a number of years now (probably since watching _Indiana Jones and the Raiders of the Lost Ark_ on video as a kid), though I only recently decided to get into the hobby of keeping tarantulas.

After doing a lot of research for a week or so, I purchased two tarantula spiderlings today: one _Lasiodora parahybana_ and one _Psalmopoeus irminia_. These are not species commonly recommended to beginners, but species such as _Grammostola rosea_ and _Brachypelma smithi_ did not appeal to me much. Besides, I figure that, assuming I care for them properly, these tarantulas will be with me for many years, so I wanted ones I found interesting, not simple. As for getting more than one to start with, well, that was just greed.  

I chose the _Lasiodora parahybana_ for the same reason I am sure most do - its impressive size. Also, I have read that they display well, due to not being shy, which is also something I wanted.

I chose the _Psalmopoeus irminia_ due to its beautiful markings (I hope it is a female!) and apparently interesting webbing. Since the _Lasiodora parahybana_ is fairly clumsy and slow, I also hope this guy's (or gal's) agility will contrast nicely.

Obviously I do not plan on handling either of these, particularly the latter as I have heard its venom is rather potent and it is very aggressive.

Anyway, the spiderlings are going to be shipped to me soon and then the fun will begin! I wish that I could have purchased them in a local pet store or from a local breeder, but the pet stores here in Vancouver only carry very common species, if any, and preliminary research into local breeders came up with nothing promising. I heard good things about Martin and Tarantula Canada, though, so I expect no problems.


----------



## dangerboy

*Here I go, on yet ANOTHER adventure!*

Okay, folks. I'm real grateful to have such a wonderful resource at my fingertips. You see, I've never kept a scorp before, and now I have a challenge before me.

How do I provide a suitable environment?

I'll be keeping species short-term. They are going to be a part of my amateur study on their social characteristics, between each other, looking for the most aggressive species on Earth.

It's going to be a marvelous journey. I just hope I don't fall in love with my subjects!

DB


----------



## Arachn'auQuébec

Hi!
    My name is Louis-Mathieu, i live in sherbrooke (québec...). I acquired 7 T's in the last 2 months, all slings... What else can i say... this hobby is addictive!
I currently have 4 Grammostola Aureostriata, 1 Avicularia versicolor, 1 Tapinauchenius Gigas and a Lasiodora Parahybana. I'm looking forward to get an OBT soon!

          Well that's about it for me, great forum BTW!
                                                                        Louis


----------



## lukatsi

Hello,

My name is Márk Lukátsi, I'm from Budapest, Hungary. I've been into insects for many years now, though I'm only 19. I have a collection of native insects, mostly beetles and I'm keeping some phasmid and beetle species. I'm also learning to play the guitar and canoeing in a nearby club. That's it for now


----------



## jameshay_1uk

*Hi guys*

Hi guys, I've kept T.s and other inverts for years now and I'm just starting to get deeper into the hobby and thought that it would be a good idea to join a good online community.

So, a little about myself; my name is James and I'm 24. I live in the small city of Perth in Scotland. I got into the exotic pet hobby about 14yrs ago when I got my first snake and since then my collection has grown into a small zoo, as my friends would call it lol!

Anyways, I look forward to talking all things invert with you all.

Cheers, James


----------



## Ceratogyrus

Hi there. Im from SA. Been collecting spiders, mostly baboon spiders for the last 15 years, just recently got into the whole tarantula thing. Trying to collect pokies and avics. Well...hi every1!


----------



## macnair

hi im ian from the Philippines
hoping to learn more about these wonderful arachnids here.


----------



## Tracy845096

*New to this*

Hi I,m Tracy, just came acrossthis site as I was looking for information on Jade Snails, so I thought I'd join.  I have just aquired some white Jade snails and they're really cute (well I think so anyway).  I also have two giant african land snails, so would love to hear from any fellow snail keepers on their experiences etc with keeping these delightful creatures. :razz:


----------



## von_z

*Newbie*

Hi,

I have always had reptiles and other strange pets, but I just recently bought my first spider.  After doing some research, I decided on a Zebra or Striped Knee Tarantula.  It is doing great and eating a ton (approximately 31/2-4 inches right now, not sure on sex).  I plan on expanding my collection soon, and will probably get one of the Asian species (Haplopelma or something similar).  I know they are bigger and much more aggressive, but I think my experience with other fast, aggressive pets at least partially qualifies me even though I am practically an Arachnovirgin.  Any suggestions or pointers would be very much appreciated.  I will try to post an updated list and possibly photos soon.


----------



## iguanapants

*Noob*

Hi. I'm very new to this hobby and this community. I bought my first tarantula four days ago and I'm hooked. Can't wait to meet cool people and really get into the hobby.


----------



## spiderman2000

hows it goin everybody i'm shawn i got a rose hair.


----------



## centipedescot

*Hey all*

Hey, im a first time collector here, looking to own a Peruvian giant yellow leg centipede,(there to cool not to by 1 ,) and i was just really looking for any advice anybody could give me, about care, feeding etc.
peace out yall!!


----------



## hairmetalspider

von_z said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have always had reptiles and other strange pets, but I just recently bought my first spider.  After doing some research, I decided on a Zebra or Striped Knee Tarantula.  It is doing great and eating a ton (approximately 31/2-4 inches right now, not sure on sex).  I plan on expanding my collection soon, and will probably get one of the Asian species (Haplopelma or something similar).  I know they are bigger and much more aggressive, but I think my experience with other fast, aggressive pets at least partially qualifies me even though I am practically an Arachnovirgin.  Any suggestions or pointers would be very much appreciated.  I will try to post an updated list and possibly photos soon.



Do you own a homicidal cheetah?


----------



## von_z

LOL...point taken.


----------



## AndrewH

Hello everyone! Just registered here. My names Andrew; and I used to breed African Rock Pythons, and kept various other animals including Tarantulas. Came here to gather information from the community, as I plan to rebuild, after my move to Southern California  I'll be posting what pictures I have left, of my previous collection soon! 

Once again, Hello!
Andrew


----------



## Pickles

*Hello*

I'm new here.  I own 2 G. Roseas and they are the love of my life!  I'm not sure of the sex of either of them, but their names are Pickles and Russell.   I am fairly new to keeping Ts and am excited to learn all I can about them!


----------



## aquaArachnid

*i have my favorites*

over the years ive had numourus pets, but i gotta say Tarantulas are my favorite and the most interesting. its your own discovery channel in front of you. 


ive had:
1. 2 pink toes( male and female)
2. 1 rosehair(female)
3. 1 bahia grey birdeater(most recent/unsure)


i'm still new at this hobby being young and not having alot of knowledge but i have done my research over the years and have done plenty of observing. 

i did have a rose hair which was healthy and full of life, unfortunately i couldn't carry her on the airplane when i moved so, i went to Botar by 8s and found the birdeater, figured it was a step up did my research and then made the purchase and its been great so far. 


- Josh


----------



## Drewbie84

*New to tarantula ownership*

Hey guys, My name is Drew (Drewbie). Im a 23 year old ex-army guy in Princeton (north of Dallas) Texas and I just bought my first T after growing up with all sorts of exotic pets. You name it, i've probably had one...Anyway, I just got a Chilean Rosehair and i have NO CLUE what sex it is...Either way, my 2 year old nephew Cameron named it for me...the first time he saw it and held it, all he says now is BUG? so its name is BUG...LOL.


----------



## Leigh

*Lil Newby ^^*

hey guys 
My names Hayley although i am better known as Leigh in most cases.
im 17, own a lot of different animals including an expanding collection of different tarantulas.
 i currently have a 11year old female _B. smithi, _ a breeding pair of _T.pruriens_ _H. maculata_ (Adult female) _G. rosea_,_ L.klugi_ and _C.fasciatum_ 
i joined up this forum as i am thinking about breeding alot more of my spiders as the T.pruriens are my first ones to breed with help from a friend who has been breeding for years.
i am a big breeder of Common Boas, just gone into albino strains! Bull Snakes and various unusual colour forms on Corn snakes.
i also own a Pet Skunk ^^
my parents first got my interest with the unusual animals when i was very very young, my parents have been keeping snakes and lizards since i was a baby, and then it went onto the tarantulas, and i used to be absolutely terrified of them!  
i am currently studying for a National Diploma in Animal Management which is great fun!

Hayley


----------



## hairmetalspider

von_z said:


> LOL...point taken.


Oh I'm just giving you a hard time.


----------



## hairmetalspider

*Two cents.*

I just went and read through this entire forum/thread.

And I have to say this because it's so repetitive and annoying:

People do not 'own' pets. You cannot OWN a living creature. They are not YOURS. They may be your friends, your companions, interesting creatures, etc.

But they don't belong to anyone- Even worse if you impulsively walked into a pet store and bought a G. Rosea.


----------



## jen1302

*New here*

I'm Jen in the UK in my Arachnids i have a female Chilean Rose Hair and a Tailless whip scorpion.

Other pets in my pets family are 
1 Yellow rat snake
1 Great Plains rat snake
1 Dog
2 Syrian hamsters
2 Zebra Finches


----------



## seanbond

Isaacboda said:


> Am I the only one who notices the nice big smiley on this T's butt?


Yeah thats crazy!


----------



## Matt L

*Hello*

My name is Matt. I guess I've trolled here long enough, its time to participate. I am a long time reptile hobbyist with an interest in some inverts. I'm not real big on T's, but I am really fascinated by scorpions and centipedes. I began with some local species _Centruroides gracilis_ and _C hentzi_. I have recently aquired a _Babycurus jacksoni_. I hope to further my knowledge from the group of people here.

Matt


----------



## ArachnoDude

Hi everyone, ive been a member for about a month, spiders are a bit of a hobbie for me, ive got a bunch of slings im raising in totall ive got around 28 spiders i sort of lost count lol. and ive got 2 chinchillas and 3 dogs. 2 millipedes! woo


----------



## Tuy2x

*elow....*

Hi... This is Mark from Cebu,Philippines. My obsession with this creatures started last Sept of '07. I bought my first T a huahini from my friend. Since then I bought a scorpion then my latest, a RCF G.Rosea....


----------



## CrucialUnit

*I'm new here*

Hey all, just joined up.  I'm living out in AZ working the Superstition Mtn area capturing mostly scolopedra polymorphae and vaejovis spinigeris.  anybody from the phoenix area?

 - Joe


----------



## Guitout

What's up everybody my name is Casey. I am 21 and I live in Carrollton, TX. I have a pretty large collection of T's (too many to name off) and 2 snakes. I have been on here before numerous times but have never posted anything besides for a sale. I am a successful Pokie breeder and T-Blondie breeder. So I am not new to the game. I was actually brought into it by Sean from Old World Spiders. Great guy. If he is selling anything at all hit him up. Great businessman and great person to make friends with. Anyway thats me. Thanks


----------



## reix

*Hi!!*

*hi guys, Im reix from the Philippines, I am buying my first tarantula next week!  hope you guys can lend me some help  *


----------



## mixtressariadne

*mixtressariadne*

 Hey Hey my name is Sarah and I'm from near Ottawa Canada.  I just received the best Valentine's Day gift ever, a Chilean Rose Haired Tarantula, she's gorgeous and I love her and can't stop looking at her.

Well, this wasn't on a whim either, I talk about spiders all the time and have wanted one for many years, but my ex boyfriend would NEVER let one in the house... haha.

Anyway, I hope to chat and learn a lot here and I posted a video of her already on youtube, haha I'm such a proud parent!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WlDy7ucrQNs


----------



## DJThinK

*New to Forums/World "O" Tarantulas*

I should be doing my homework right now. But...I'd thought take a second to introduce myself. My name is Casey Thompson. I live in Portland Oregon. I needed a roomate so I bought myself a Chaco Gold Knee Tarantula. Suffice to say she's tidy, never leaves dishes in the sink....buys the toilet paper before I get a chance too. Hardy har har. Anyway. WEll, I am enjoying it as a pet. It is to small to guess at the sex. It's about an inch or so big. I am excited about owning a tarantula and I have joined this forum to learn. I think my spider is a terresteral (sp?) and not arboreal. MAybe someone can clear this for me. Peace out. Also, I adore heavy metal. My tarantula is named E.D.
I hope to teach elementary school someday and become a father for some loving woman. Hopes, dreams, aspirations anyone? Anyone?


----------



## griz

Hi new here, I am thirty, and just getting started in the hobby. saw this website while searching the net. and decided to stop by and check it out.


----------



## gHoTI

*Salutations!*

Hi there all,

I have been lurking here for a few weeks, and have found this to be a very helpful site, so I thought I might as well sign up.

Just recently got back into the wonderful world of spiders after a 15 year break, after foolishly parting with my first of these wonderful creatures.

Ive jumped back in with 4 little splings, who are all wonderful furry rocks (Like me)

You could say Im a hairy-faced-irish tarantula keeper


----------



## Gagamba

I'm David!I'm totaly new to tarantulas and i haven't got one yet. I just want to learn and get as much information on how to take care of Ts before i get my 1st T. I know that I want a Brachypelma boehmei(right spelling?). So far i learned a lot and in a few days more,i'll probably get a B. boehmei.so for those who made this website and for those who shared their experiences and knowledge, heads up to you guys for letting us newbies be part of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoxtiKelpor

*hello!!*

im Tim, i live near Bristol  in England, i used to keep t's when i was younger but sold them all to go join the marines (but i messed up my knee & didnt get in  ) now 10 years later im back to the hobby & i cant beleve how far its advanced!! i have been keeping t's a year now though, just new to the world wide web!! lol!
i have 8 tarantulas & 2 turtles!!


----------



## eddy

Hello,
my name is Edoardo;I have 14 years (the 25 I make 15) and are italian;my greater passion is that one for the Mygales and other bugs like blattes etc etc... I hope to find itself well in this forum!! 

Bye,bye

Eddy


----------



## ThomasH

Hi, I'm Thomas I love herps and T's. Although I am new to T's I have been working with snakes for years and Geckos for just a year. I look forward to talking with all of you. 
Thomas


----------



## Trav

Hi I'm Travis from Vancouver island Canada. I have 2 female Grammostola rosea (1 is 10+ years old), 1 unsexed Phormictopus cancerides, 1 unsexed Cyriopagopus paganus, 1 unsexed Brachypelma smithi.


----------



## SidewaysEight

Good day to you all  ^^

I'm an art/anthropology student currently in my junior year at college. I live in very Norther NY and I recently acquired a Chilean Rose Hair.  I've been wanting one for a while, had my eye on one at our pet shop and decided to buy it yesterday.  I'm so excited, other people in my townhouse are kind of freaked out, but it stays in my room.  ^^  Not fully matured yet, but I am excited to be taking care of it!

*waves*  hope to see y'all around  ^^


----------



## radicaldementia

Well, I've been lurking here for a while, so I figured I'd finally say something.

I'm Dan, from Hoboken NJ.  I've been into T's for a few months now and already have quite a list, 9 T's (mostly slings) plus an emp scorp and 2 roach colonies.  And I guarantee there are many more to come


----------



## frtysxan2

*this is i*

i have been a member for a while now i just never posted anything before. my name is jon and i am a marine from believeland ohio. i got my first tarantula about 6 years ago in college, it was a Chilean rose hair(imagine that) its name was bob and she (i found out it was a female about two years ago when i really started to get into the hobby) was a good spider with a good spider heart. i really got back into the hobby about two years ago and it is now the most time consuming thing i have a side from my second attempt at school and the good ol' ball and chain. i now have 17 and lost the 18th in a tragic breeding accident about three weeks ago, it was my first try, they mated and i was so amazed at what was happening that i didn't separate them and the male got the fangs. it was still an amazing thing to watch, both the mating ritual and the consumption of the male sadly enough. i didn't know i could happen that quick. so thats me.


----------



## Tuwin

Hi,

I am new to the forms and new to the hobby. I currently own a Grammostola rosea and will soon hopefully be getting my first arboreal T.

I am a filmmaker and i own a film company called Exemplar Films LLC. I also work for a film company based out of Portland Oregon called Songo Films.

All the pet stores around here are for crap and know nothing about tarantulas or about any animal for that matter.

I like this place so far. Some REALLY great info on here. 

\m/ Metal or Death


----------



## PuckMonk

*Kinda new here, finally gettin to the intros*

Former DJ, Lighting Tech and Tour Manager. Now I'm that weird guy with all the animals.
Moved to So. Cal from New York City and oddly enough love my pet Roaches. 
Besides inverts I have many Herps, Fish, 3 dozen species of birds and several kinds of rodents and a cat that tolerates them all very well. 
83 different species in total.
I've done business with a  few members here and so far all has gone great. 
AWESOME SITE :clap: 
Tim


----------



## PuckMonk

*Kinda new here, finally gettin to the intros*

Moved to So. Cal from New York City and oddly enough love my Roaches: B. Cranifer, B. Dubia, G. Portentosa, E. Posticus & B. Orientalis , soon to add a few dozen other species. Also Mantids, Pedes, & Mollusks. Only have 1 T right now my sweet G. Rosea. Want to get into the giant beetles & stick insects next. Besides the inverts I have many Herps, Fish, 3 dozen species of birds and several kinds of rodents and a cat that tolerates them all very well. 
83 different species in total.
I've done business with a  few members here and so far all has gone great. AWESOME SITE :clap: 
Tim


----------



## PuckMonk

*Kinda new here, finally gettin to the intros*

Moved to So. Cal from New York City and oddly enough love my Roaches: B. Cranifer, B. Dubia, G. Portentosa, E. Posticus & B. Orientalis , soon to add a few dozen other species. Also Mantids, Pedes, & Mollusks. Only have 1 T right now my sweet G. Rosea. Want to get into the giant beetles & stick insects next. Besides the inverts I have many Herps, Fish, 3 dozen species of birds and several kinds of rodents and a cat that tolerates them all very well. 
83 different species in total.
I've done business with a  few members here and so far all has gone great. AWESOME SITE :clap: 
Tim


----------



## sassysmama

I'm new here and fairly new to ts.  I have 4 right now, one with a surprise eggsac, so I'm trying to learn as much as I can.  I also have two being shipped tomorrow and four or five more next week.  I'm hooked!


----------



## JAG83

How's it going! My name is Joe, I live here in Florida my whole life. I'm 24, I've got a pink toe species and a Heteroscodra Maculata-female. I've owned a Pterinochilus murinus, very fascinating mean little T. I'm lookin to start up a collection of my own. I'm so addicted, I spend hours surching, reaching about the Trantulas I talk about in my sleep. Since I'v discoverd Arachnoboards, my eyes can't be peeled from the computer.Yeah, I get nothing done from the time I get home from work till the time I go to bed. Day dreaming about spiders, is that an addiction????? Well I realy want a:

African red trapdoor (Gorgyrella sp.)
Gooty Saphire Ornamental (Poecilotheria Metellica) 
Suntiger (Psalmopoeus Irminia) 

There's more but, need to sell/trade some crested geckos, got 4. 1 stud of a male Dalmatian, 3 femals a red, cholate and a cream. They have been breading flawlessly. 

I am glad and looking forward to talking to every one and thank you in advance for helping me with pointers.

JAG83


----------



## Zdani

Hi all. My name is Rado and Iam from Slovakia. 
Iam 18 years old boy. I like rock, metal and pop music.
There is list of my spiders: 
B.smithi L8
B.vagans L5
L.parahybana L4
C.huahini L5
P.murinus RCF L7
3x H.maculata  L1
P.cambridgei L2
P.regalis L3
Thats all for this time. THX


----------



## Jason Baily

I am Jason bailey and I live in columbus, ohio. I love all all invertibrates period.
This is my first post so I will make it short and sweet. I love to buy and trade, and I mainly deal with arachnids but soon hope to branch out into centipedes. Arachnoboards puts some of the coolest people I have talked to together so I think this is the place for me!;P


----------



## eerie_von_lee

Tuwin said:


> I am a filmmaker and i own a film company called Exemplar Films LLC. I also work for a film company based out of Portland Oregon called Songo Films.



Hey man ... shameless self promo here ...

if you ever need any tunes for your flix ( royalty free of course )

then gimme a shout - my ex band was pretty misfitty / murderdollsy ... mostly horror rock n roll ... got a new project on the go now though thats gonna be like punky metal stuff ... so yeah ... it's there if ya need it !

( for props on the creds obviously  ... lol )


----------



## birdspidersCH

Hi, I am Martin and I live in Rudolfstetten, Switzerland. So, thats all :-D

Greetz Martin


----------



## lewisskinner

Hi there.  I'm Lewis, 23 from Sheffield in the north of England.

I've always had an interest in exotic pets, but it's my girlfriend who's spider-bonkers (I always fancied a fat-tailed Gecko ) so I'm basically here to learn as much as I can before I buy one, and to learn of any decent website out there to buy from, as I've heard bad things about the pet store here in Sheffield .


----------



## Jorsher

Hey guys!

I see this site has a pretty diverse community and I'm happy to start this hobby.

I'm 23 and live in Alabama in USA.  My interests include music, mycology, computers/tech, auto performance, horticulture, and now tarantulas...among other things.

I ordered 2 mexican redknees but ended up getting shipped avicularia versicolors on accident.  They're less than an inch at the moment and still have a nice blue color.  I fed them each a cricket yesterday which they happily munched down on.

Excited about the new hobby.


----------



## RazorGen

Hello,
I'm Adrian, 22 (in less than a week) from Tennessee.  I have two Guyana Pink Toes that are a bit less than two inches long.  I joined to get information on a little bleeding problem, Snuggles ripped the tips of two of her feet off walking across the screen too soon after molting (at least it appears that way).  Tennessee so far does not seem the ideal place for buying Ts, and if anyone knows otherwise please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## theteacher

*New to the forum, veteran collector*

Hello everyone,
I'm a middle school life science teacher and I probably enjoy my job a bit to much. I have most major and not so major species of tarantulas and scorpions and I love my giant vinagaroon. Most of my pets are kept in the classroom and my 120 7th graders are eager to help me care for them. I'm glad that I am joining the forum as there is much to learn from all of you and I have already enjoyed reading many of the posts. Just glad to be here and I look forward to being a part of the community.


----------



## TheDon04

Hello Everybody ( hi Dr. Nick), 

I'm Joe and will be getting into the world of Arachnids pretty soon. A friend of mine (who is also a member here) is getting my a T as a bday gift since I showed interest in her collection. We already went to wally world at midnight after work and got my enclosure and substrate, hide, water dish.. etc.. Wal-Mart soo useful. I will post more upon recival of my T and she will be pretty helpful to me while I learn the tricks of the trade

Little about myself.

I go by "TheDon" and one other name(my email) on at ton of forums ranging from iPods to Deloreans(I will get one, one day). I currently hang out at at least 5 forums dedicated to Mercedes Benz cars and trucks since I own a 1985 300D Turbodiesel that I used to burn my own Biodiesel in. Now I am more interested in restoring it to my personal taste and upping the power out of the 5 banger diesel.

Also, great forum!!


----------



## zebadee

*hey der..*

hey all.. my name is colin and im 4rm dublin, ireland.. have kept snakes for the past year or so but yesterday i decided to buy a tarantula as i have been looking into them for quite awhile now and have started to really like them.. until yesterday i never even had the nerve to handle a spider but now im in love with them..haha.. could some1 please have a look at the pics i took of my new Grammostola rosea (chilean rose)and tell me if its male or female coz im dying to name it... thanks.


----------



## mattandjosh

*Well, Gee.  Hi.*

Hello all.  My name is Matt and I live in Southern Indiana just south of Bloomington.  My husband Josh and bought our very first T about 2 weeks ago.  It's a "starter" G rosea.  

All of my life I've been terrified of spiders.  I decided the best way to get over my fear was to take the plunge.  I've held Rosalita a tiny bit and have no fear of her at all.

We just rescued our second T today.  A client of mine's teenage daughter left it behind 3 years ago when she moved out.  Poor thing was just being feed what could be caught outside and since winters in Indiana are a bit nippy, she hadn't had much for months.

Anyway, hello to everyone and thanks for all the great advice I've read.  I hope to work my way up to owning more, but I'm taking it slow.

M


----------



## Skullptor

Hi group.

 I live in NC. I’m lucky to earn my living as an artist, and no I’m not rich. I work in the forensics field. Ok/ I know. Being such a creative person, I wasn’t very creative in choosing my screen name. I create bloodstain pattern analysis and human decomposition models. *No worries moderators. I will not post photos on this board, as they are way too graphic.
 Growing up in a large family and having a sister allergic to dogs and cats, probably spawned my loved of insects and spiders. For revenge, I brought everything I could find into the house as pets. I secretly had hermit crabs living in my bottom dresser drawer, summer green snake in the closet, along with turtles, mice, and frogs. I had a praying mantis cocoon hatch in my room to my mother’s horror, as she comes running into my room with vacuum frantically waving the wand of the vacuum trying to such them all in. The love for them has never left me. I collect T’s off and on. And you guessed it…it’s on! I am collecting pokies right now. I collect terrestrials as well. I have some T’s around the decade mark I raised from spiderlings.


----------



## Kumo Punch

*Intro...*

Dont' own any T's yet but am very interested in the breeding side of it.  I used to breed rare geckos and kept boas for about 8-10 years.  Sold everything off maybe 2 years ago but am getting the breeding itch again.  Thought I would try something low maintanence like T's.  I'm also on another board but found this one by doing a google search.  Hope to learn lots here and maybe pick up a few T's along the way.


----------



## von_z

Kumo King said:


> Dont' own any T's yet but am very interested in the breeding side of it.  I used to breed rare geckos and kept boas for about 8-10 years.  Sold everything off maybe 2 years ago but am getting the breeding itch again.  Thought I would try something low maintanence like T's.  I'm also on another board but found this one by doing a google search.  Hope to learn lots here and maybe pick up a few T's along the way.


Welcome. You will soon be a hopeless addict like the rest of us.


----------



## mizzi

Hi all I dont have an tarantulas at the moment but I am waiting for a mexican red knee to be delivered, I had started out with rats, mice and gerbils and even have 2 cats.
My dad on the other hand has several T's his favourite being his trinidad chevron that i thought was dead :wall: 
He also has a black king snake as well, 
I guess you can blame him for me having an interest in spiders and stuff,


----------



## bertsting

*hello*

hi everyone...im bert..happy to be part of the forum


----------



## TheDon04

von_z said:


> Welcome. You will soon be a hopeless addict like the rest of us.


Its weird.. everything I like I become addicted to in short order

Cars, Fish, Spiders, Technology, Die Cast cars...


weirdddddd:wall:


----------



## hauntedchicago

*Rookie*

Hello from Chicago-
Huge Halloween freak here, Devils Food/Black Widow by Coop is a classick-
I've had a laundry list of pets from an alligator to my retriever, but never had any spiders before.  Considering all the crazy sh*t I've had over the years I'm now deciding to go for somethin small on space but big on phobia.  I'm clearin out 2 old 5 gallon tanks and gettin ready to jump into the world of tarantula's.  I'm thinkin maybe a redknee or a zebra as the "handling" tank, and then maybe a cobalt or a green bottle as the "look but don't touch" tank.  And from what I've been readin here, I'm thinkin Botar is the way to go.  Any suggestions?


----------



## acerno

*Hello*

Greetings everyone,

Just signed up.  I am located in the State of New York, USA and maintain scorpions.  Looking forward to the Arachnoboards. Regards,

Louis


----------



## CjP

*Hello*

Hi all. Proud new owner of a Chilean Rose. I made the mistake of letting my kids name her, and now she's Princess Leia. :?  Anyway, I've been looking for a good forum because I'm guessing I'll need lots of tips and advice, and it looks like I've found one!


----------



## pumpkinette

*Well hello there*

Hi. My name's Leanne. I've come here to learn, help and share my 'limited' knowledge 

I will be posting pics in a minute


----------



## T_ROY

*Newby*

HI im Troy

 Ive been keeping tarantulas for about 2 yrs now
 I have 

2 avic avic juvenile
1 semi adult avic avic
2 Acanthoscurria geniculata
2 Grammostola rosea just about adults

my gf has a silver corn snake and we have a black cat named simon.
Im trying to get my hands on a couple Grammostola pulchra
IM glad i found this site for botar 

Im still fairly new to the hobby i have to say this is getting addicting.


----------



## Wulfgar

*new guy here*

Hi, i am Jason from New Mexico.  Fairly new to the hobby, but always dyning for more information on our subject.


----------



## HaploFool

*Hello Everyone*

Hi there,

   My name is Jason and I have been into inverts since I was 19 (I'm now 33) and have drifted in and out of the hobby until recently drifting back into it. I'm not an expert but I'm not an idiot.

   I currently have 2 L. Murphyorum slings, 3 Usumbara Baboon slings, 3 A. Metallica slings, 1 Costa Rican Red sling, 1 Kilimanjaro Baboon sling, a MM Grammastola Rosea and a MF Grammastola Rosea (yep, mated my first tarantula pair last night), two sub adult A. Avicularia's, 1 pair of adult H. Spinnifers, a communal tank of 8 Pandinus Imperators, a communal container of 6 Centruroides Hentzi's (at least one female is gravid), 2 P. Regalis slings, 1 Vietnamese Centipede (looking to sell or trade this creature - kids), and am looking for:

Avicularia Purpurea slings
Avicularia Minatrix slings
pretty much anything Avicularia.

   But enough of that... nice to be here among fellow members of this wondrous hobby!

J


----------



## EmberWishes

Hey everyone, I'm Heather, a new European member. I've only been interested in studying spiders for a few weeks now, and find them very interesting ((one of my favourites being the Fishing Spider, Dolomedes Fimbriatus)). 

I'm here to hopefully make new friends who are also interested in Arachnology, and learn more about it.


----------



## stanly

*hello*

hello all
i am stanly~live in TAIWAN
I keep a lot tarantulas ~
nice to meet everybody~
now i want keep Centipedes and Millipedes. 
but i do not know what to do~~= =
i need some help plese~
my english no good,sorry~


----------



## heks

hey.. the names Joe... im currently living in the sf valley... ive been in the hobby only a short time(kinda).. i am a tattoo artist and ride bicycles semi pro.. im 26 and have three children( all with the same mother who i am married to)... thats all im saying


----------



## Emilyloulou

*Hullo *

Hello, my name is Emily an im 19. Im from London, UK but i spend a large ammount of time in Nottingham due to Uni. 

I've had some sort of invert at all times since i was 6 as my parents got me some giant prickly stick insects for my birthday, started on stick insects,then ants, then mantids, then roaches, then milipedes then tarantulas. I currently have 11 T's and a trapdoor spider along with various species of roaches and milipedes, all of which i shouldn't have in student accomodation. 

My parents think i have 2 tarantulas. 

I have:
1x Blue Pink Toe (Avicularia versicolor)
1x Chile Beauty (Grammostola rosea)
1x Giant White Knee (Accanthoscurria genticulata)
1x Mexican Red Knee (Brachypelma smithi)
2x Peru Striped (Thrixopelma pruriens)
1x Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana) 
1x Burmese Birdeater (Chilobrachys burmensis) 
1x Guatamala Tiger Rump (Cyclosternum species?) 
1x Singapore Blue (Cyriopagopus species?) 
1x Panama Giant Black (species?)

And a trapdoor spider which doesnt seem to like making trapdoors much.


----------



## Smilodon

Hellu.  I fell in love with the hobby after recieving my first rosie for my birthday about six years ago.  I'm 18, love writing and working on engines, and am also a sucker for animals.

By the way Em, go you, 'nother teenage girl who likes creepy crawlies.  My parents are also in the dark.  They think I have three, when I in fact have fifteen or sixteen.  Panama Black is Sericopelma communis, by the way.


----------



## jon.rothweiler

I'm pretty new to the hobby. I bought my first T in mid November.

I have a Chilean Rose Hair, a Pinktoe, and a Costa Rican Zebra Rump.

Welcome me.


----------



## LanceandAmber

hello all we are new to Arachnoboards...we have one tarantula...just looking for others that have pets and such..lance and Amber


----------



## Rosahår

Hello, new member here   Just got my first spider a couple months ago, a 0.1 G.Rosea. I have always loved spiders, but not until recently I tried to convince my mom, that spiders arent evil devils  So I finally got one and she's just adorble.I named her Hinoiri.


----------



## k9teacher

*Intro*

Hi

I am a misplaced New Englander currently living in the Tampa Bay Area of Florida. I am 48 years old and from the looks of most of the post I feel like the old lady of the group !!! No worries.....age is just a number.

I have been spiderless for about 6 months now. I have had 3 previously and after giving my endless hours of enjoyment are now in spider heaven. 

Currently I have a twenty high vintage fish tank that is looking for a colorful inhabitant that I can see often. I kinda have my eye on Avicularia Versicolor AKA Antilles or Matinique Pink toe but am open to any suggestions anyone may have. I really want a spiderling if possible.

No burrowers and super agressives please. Just a pretty spider that is on the active side.


----------



## arachnidgirl

Hello everyone,

I have been apart of this community since 2006.  I mostly read posts trying to learn as much as I can.  I had my first male G. rosea in 2006 who unfortunately
did not make it through his last molt  .

I was very upset.  it took me a year to convince myself to get another, this time I purchased a G. rosea sling.  At the time of purchase s/he was 1/2.  Now s/he is 2 inches  . For my birthday my husband got me a 3 inch A. seemanni  .

I also have two more slings on there way from Montreal, Quebec, Canada.

I've always loved creepy crawlies and such.  My mother still talks about when I was a kid she would go to do my laundry and she would find caterpillars in my pockets....lol

That was when I was 5-6 years old.  I am now 24 and loving it


----------



## Emilyloulou

Smilodon said:


> Hellu.  I fell in love with the hobby after recieving my first rosie for my birthday about six years ago.  I'm 18, love writing and working on engines, and am also a sucker for animals.
> 
> By the way Em, go you, 'nother teenage girl who likes creepy crawlies.  My parents are also in the dark.  They think I have three, when I in fact have fifteen or sixteen.  Panama Black is Sericopelma communis, by the way.


thanks for the ID!

It is surprisingly hard to be a teenage girl who likes spiders! I got/still do get called all sorts of things all the time. Just brushes off now but even still sometimes it gets to me an i question if im a bit weird. Then i think who cares! look at all my great pets!


----------



## Smilodon

Emilyloulou said:


> thanks for the ID!
> 
> It is surprisingly hard to be a teenage girl who likes spiders! I got/still do get called all sorts of things all the time. Just brushes off now but even still sometimes it gets to me an i question if im a bit weird. Then i think who cares! look at all my great pets!


Anytime!  And that's very true.  I get a lot of crap from the fam and friends being a tarantula lover.  Doesn't make me want to get rid of them.  In fact, it makes me tend to get more.   I haven't had much luck getting my girl friends to like them, but now my boyfriend loves them.


----------



## thedude

Smilodon said:


> And that's very true.  I get a lot of crap from the fam and friends being a tarantula lover.  Doesn't make me want to get rid of them.



haha yeah i think we can all relate to this one


----------



## sugarkrystal

Hello everyone, I guess should start off by saying I have a Rose Hair.  I got him because he was sitting in a little corner of a pet store unwanted(the pet store did'n't sell spiders at all!)  I have had this little guy for about 5 years now and no one wants to take care of it but me.  I'm wanting to find him a good home to someone that take really good care of him.  I feel sorry for the little guy because I just dont have the time and I dont think he is happy.  Not sure if it is a male or female and will take pics tonight.  I really would prefer giving it to someone in the Indianapolis, IN area.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## betuana

*New to T's*

Hi! I'm new to the world of tarantulas. I live in central Illinois, am a 27 year old female, a vet tech student who has worked at an animal shelter and with a vet. Until about a year ago I'd actually have been more likely to call myself an arachnophobe.  However last summer someone I met had a small g. rosea (3 or so inches) who she had decided to make an ambassador, and let all her friends meet her, as well as encouraged them to send people they knew to meet her. Alot of people just looked, but she was willing to allow people to hold her (carefully with their hands basically resting on the table to prevent falls!) if they wanted. I decided to put my hands out before I gave myself a chance to think about it, and found myself holding a little fuzzy girl who was not nearly as scary as I originally thought! The brief experience intrigued me, as I realized that, working with animals, I knew alot about most mammals, and even many reptiles and amphibians, but I knew nothing about tarantulas. So after some research I got a copy of the Tarantula Keepers Guide buy Schultz and Schultz and read the whole thing. Now I'm completely fascinated by them!  

I'm hoping to get a T at some point in the future, though I'm still wavering a bit about what to get. G. rosea are generally pretty easy to find and often seem to be considered good for a starter. Our local store actually has g. rosea that are the color of polished copper, listed as "Flame Chilean Rose Grammostola Rosea "flame" " that are really great looking, and they are charging about the same as they do for the standard g. rosea (about $14). They are about 3" or so, so not huge but not tiny. I've also thought about b. albopilosum as another relatively inexpensive one that is supposed to be a good starter. Our store has a b. emilia sling but its about $70, and I'm not sure if I should spend that much on my very first T, or if I should get a 1" sling to start with. I also think that the g. pulchra are fabulous looking, but they seem tricky to find, and I don't know how much they would cost. I think I've narrowed it to either the b. albopilosum  or g. rosea (one of the little flame ones would be really nice looking!), but I'm still open to suggestions. I also think that eventually I'd like to get an. a. versicolor, since I think they are gorgeous, but I'd want to get experience with some other species first.

Right now its a matter of convincing my fiance that getting a T is a good idea - he isn't completely against it and would probably tolerate it if I just got one, but I'd rather he support the idea before I get an animal, I'm a strong believer of not taking something in unless you can commit to care for it for its lifetime (we have 5 cats, 2 boas, 2 rats, and 5 aquariums currently! The boas, a couple of the cats, and one of the aquariums are 'his', but really they are all ours.). We are definitely an animal friendly home, but that doesn't mean we take getting any of them lightly! And I've read about some of the problems with cats and T's - I intend to use a very secure enclosure, and keep it on a very steady surface, probably with a rim around the base to keep it from sliding, and likely in the same room that the boas' enclosure is in, which is separated by a heavy sliding door from the kitties.

I'd actually be interested in finding someone, or someones in the local area with tarantulas to help me get more experience with their care and needs, as well as more time to get to understand T's better and perhaps encourage my fiance to be more enthusiastic about the idea of eventually getting some of these interesting creatures. Does anyone know of any enthusiast groups in the central Illinois area? If so I'd love to know about them!  

Well, thats my long intro, figured the better I try to introduce myself the more likely I will find people who can help me figure out the things I need to know!


----------



## Krishadi

*Hello everone*

Hello.....

I am kris from Indonesian, I am really happy join with these forum and I hope we can get more friend from these forum.

Thanksa and Good Luck to arachnoboards.com

Kris


----------



## tamalita

*Im NEW here... Trying to figure how to post*

I have a Chaco Golden Knee, and just got a baby Antilles Pink Toe...

Anyone know alot about the Antilles Pink Toe??? I have read they are not docile? And require more care? That they need an environment that offers a high humidity with a draft? ?????? 

ALSO...  Im VERY interested in a METALLIC Pink Toe!

Prefer a baby:drool:​
ANY INFO would be GREATLY appreciated....

Thanks, T


----------



## Alekre

Hello, hello 

My name is Alexander (1989) from Serbia (Europe) and i have Grammostola Aureostriata. I call her 'Grejmy'  It's have about 12cm's.


----------



## calmman

im chris form poland and im 17

Anybody has questions?


----------



## nhaverland413

*Hey all!*

Hey all,

My name is Shawn and I live in Ventura California. I recently got into invertebrates when my friend introduced me to centipedes and my interest has grown beyond that. I also grow carnivorous plants (hence my screen name, sarracenia = north American pitcher plant). My other hobby is keeping reptiles and amphibians. I hope to gain a lot of knowledge from this forum and to expand my collection further.

Best,

Shawn


----------



## digiwalker

*Introductions...*

Hi, I am Christian Reynolds.

I have been coming to AZ to work the Renaissance Faire for the past 3 years, mainly so I can go hiking and flip reptiles and inverts! I am an avid fieldherper, and used to be quite the bug guy as a child - So much in fact that my family STILL calls me when they can't identify a "creepy crawly". I am now getttng back into keeping spiders, scorpions and centipedes.

I also used to breed cave crickets as a quiter alternative food for my lizards/snakes.


----------



## Jason_73

*Hi everyone*

Hello,
     I am new to the board here looking for help and care of my tarantulas.. I am from Iowa.


----------



## Tobarnis

*Introducing myself*

Hello my name is AL. I just registered here. Hope we have a long and webby experience.


----------



## dfunktion1

*I'm Looking for an Avicularia Bicegoi...anyone seen any lately?*

Hello Spider peeps,   My name Is Jabe and I am facinated by Tarantula's.
I currently have an Antilles Pinktoe and a Choco Giant, they are the cutest girls ever.  Both of my spider's we're raise from spiderlings, anyone who has raised spiderlings know that they are freakin' adorable! 
I am now looking for a Avicularia Bicegoi (red brick pinktoe) 
If anyone knows where I could purchase one of even two, please let me know.
I've already checked out the obvious sites but to no avail.
Thanks for your help.  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/images/smilies/eusa_wall.gif
:wall:
Jabe


----------



## DONTshoot

*Introduction*

Hi my name is Ruben, 31.  I live in and teach 4th grade in L.A. county.  I've kept reptiles since I was 13.  We have a bearded dragon and a ball python in my classroom.  After reading about Tarantulas with my class, we added a G. Rosea to the family.  In the month since, I have added a 2 inch B Smithi.  Having kept reptiles for such a long time I am definitely a hands on kinda guy (don't worry, my students never come in direct contact with them, I have also read plenty about the concerns regarding handling). Although I was definitely spooked by the thread titled "Haired by B. Boehmei".  I strongly feel that having these in my classroom teaches kids not to give in to first impressions and that scary, intimidating things, are not always so.


----------



## spindizzy

Hi there, Im Lou, im 23 and from Middlesbrough in the UK.

Err Im gash at introducing myself so anything you wanna know just ask away.


----------



## jukahman

Hey guys, Btw im Mark im from Mississauga Ontario Canada, but currently im in the Philippines.Im 22 and currently ive got 8 tarantulas and 1 scorpion... .thnx guys


----------



## george_bungot

HI Guys, am george_bungot...am a newbie regarding tarantula's and hope to learn from you all.

I currently have a BRachypelma Vagans and G. Rosea. can you give tips on taking care of the Vagans??

thanks very much and appreciate to be here.


----------



## rasputin

*I'm here and stuff and such and whatnot and whathaveyou*

until the start of february I had only been a moderator and designer of my friend's board for his band and the Denver, Colorado Oi/Punk scene and I hadn't even logged in to do any mods or post anything in about 8 months. then I found the VenomList, which attracted me because it was specific to venomous animals and that's an area I've been into for 16+yrs (yes, since childhood). anyways, 2+2=4 in reality so I joined ScorpionForum board and then joined this board. here I am, the one and only Rasputin Sane from the illustrious ghetto known as MySpace. I'll try and stay on top of things over here but I wouldn't be too surprised if I lagged off. I'm tired and crosseyed and should try and take the hour and a half I have before I have to be up and about to get some rem.

Cheers


----------



## Spydaweb

*Hi all*

My name's Steve & I'm from A place called Margate in the county of Kent, in the U.K. I have a smallish collection of spiders that I've been collecting for about 10 years, plus a Millipede, Some Mantids, 4 finches & 2 cats, so as you can see I'm kept busy.  I've also got some more on order, including 2 scorpions, but I'll let you know more about them when I've got them.


----------



## Sabarika

Sabarika. I'm 21, living in NC, love exotic pets.  Only have a few animals right now.. my dog, Diaz; my Guyana rainbow boa, Pookie (I know, I know, as soon as my friend comes up with a better name...); and 4 sugar gliders..

Came here per someone's suggestion because I'm interested in scorpions, think they're fascinating, just wanted to learn more.


----------



## jynxxxedangel

*Another new member..*

Hi, I'm Angel. I just found this forum, and it's EXACTLY what I have been looking for for MONTHS! Glad to see so many other spider people out there!

I spend a lot of time out stalking little buggers with my camera during the warm months here in Michigan. Just think of me as the 'insect paparazzi'!  

I'm interested in keeping native U.S. spiders in captivity for photographing and observation. I see a lot of you already are, so maybe someone can give me a few sources for purchase, and advice about their care. I'm mostly fascinated with Salticidae. 

I would also be interested in raising mantids, if anyone can help me to get started! 

That's a little bit about me, all I could think of this early in the morning.. Hope everyone has a great Easter.


----------



## leswatson

Hi all , I`m Les from England. I`ve been into Ts now for about 5 months and find forums like these a fantasic source of info and advice. I currently have
1 B/Smithi - Boris "currently molting" yippee  
1 G/Rosa - Doris
1 Juv L/Para - Abigale
and my latest aquisition
1 adult H/Lividum - Bo


----------



## Bylo

Hi Guys and girls 

I have been a member of this forum for quiet a while now and haven't made a post .

well I thought I would say hi as I am a mad collector of Scorpions and tarantulas .
I also have a online shop in Australia which wont be any good to you guys due to import export laws  but feel free to have a look.

we also run the Australian invertebrate forum which you are welcome to join

any way I hope to see you around


Shop www.thegreenscorpion.com.au
 Australia invertebrate forum www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/forum

cheers

Greg


----------



## elaine11

*In spider therapy*

Hi,

In new to spiders, in fact I'm being 'cured' of nervousness by an enthusiastic friend, who finds my horrified fascination of her collection amusing. They move, I move....(I'm getting better)

Soooo 3 months ago 'fluffy' the natal brown bird eater arrived in a test tube (yeah if it's male he's going to be really embarrassed). 

Being a spiderling parent is daunting so came here to seek advice and to stop fretting....well okay fret less than once a day!


----------



## Luv8legs

*Loving 8 legged friends.*

Hi i'v got 5 Tarantulas, only been keeping them for around 2 years so still learning, I'v got a adult female King Baboon what a nightmare she is! A Cobalt blue, Rangoon Mustard adult female, Chiliean copper, and a golden sunburst, im thinking of getting another of these as they are good to watch and feed!


----------



## doggmann

Hi i'm L.A. from philippines. I'm a newbie in scorpions. Looking forward to be part of this community. thanks.


----------



## neondrip

*Hello All*


My name is Nicole I currently have a Aphonopelma seemani Costa Rican Zebra Tarantula who is brown and tan so most likely from Nicaragua.


----------



## J&MINVERTS

*joined arachnoboards couple months back*

My name is Joe from California..started the hobby with a Rose Hair but now I have a lot ,it's so hard not get some more...:?


----------



## Nathan Dorian

Hullo all!

I'm Nathan from Essex, South-East England and I just recently got a G. rosea/Chilean Rose youngster. C:


----------



## Skater_dude123

hey guys, im matt from illinois and im 16, tarantulas and spiders in general have been my fav animals since i was little, but have only had a pet tarantula for a month or so now. its a chilean T. and is still pretty young going into late juvenile stage.


----------



## trudatboy

hello i am David Marco.  I live in maryland.  i have five taranulas, two frogs, and various other pets.  i really enjoy learning about these creatures and the more i search the more interesting they are.


----------



## deathknight23

*First tarantula*

Hi my name is Justin, i'm 17 and live in Florida. I'm thinking about getting my first tarantula.


----------



## Fragrancy

Hello everybody,

My name is Bart.
I'm 20 years old.
I live in Belgium. A guy recommended this board because there are a lot of "experts" on it.
I have a small problem with my rosea. It won't eat, but I've allready read that it happens often.


I own:

0.0.1 Pogona Vitticeps-> Chucky
0.0.1 Grammostola Rosea-> Frauke
0.0.1 Pandinus Cavimanus -> Bulldozer
0.0.1 Opistophthalmus Boehmi -> Digger
*.*.* Pachnoda Marginata Peregrina
*.*.* Oniscus Asellus


----------



## oside83

*new to inverts*

hello all, my names mike, and im a marine stationed in california. im 24 years old, and i hail from the fair friendly city of chicago [load of bull as anyone whos ever been there knows::grins::]  ive been involved in the herpetocultural community for several years and have experience keeping and breeding a variety of snakes lizards and amphibians, and now im trying my hand at arachnids and their kin, so wish me luck.


----------



## Skater_dude123

my name is jon, i collect true spiders mostly but i have some T's also.


----------



## MyNameIsMud

My name is Ed.  I've just snagged tarantula #6.


----------



## Zeus9699

Hi all. My name is Mark and I own and operate "Animal Magic," a licensed non-profit exotic animal rescue/educational facility in Michigan. I travel all over the country performing my "Animal Magic" shows and educating the public on exotic animals. Feel free to check out our web site at www.iwantanimalmagic.com

You can also drop me a line at iwantanimalmagic@aol.com

This is an awesome site and I can honestly say that I'm now addicted to it!


----------



## chickenism

hello everyone,

i am new, my name is Erin, and I live bit my boyfriend dave, and we recently got a new tarantula, sophie.

i joined this forum to learn more about how to care for my tarantula, and share my tarantula stories and hear others stories too!

looking forward to having input and hearing of everyone elses stories!

-erin


----------



## Dominatus

*Howdy...*

Howdy... I am Johnathon.  I am 22 living in Texas trying to figure my way through that whole university/education thing :} I got my first T when I was 12 and still have it.  Dunno what else to say atm, laters for now.

-Johnathon


----------



## Keith1212

*hi all!*

Hi! I'm Keith 21 from Ottawa, Il. Just got into Ts within the last month. I have 2 Ts atm and two more will be here this week! Yep i'd say i'm addicted.


----------



## Xiporah

Hi everyone. I'm Xiporah. I registered because I like to be able to talk about my 8 legged fuzzies without people making this face at me --->  and possibly looking for a few friends along the way as well. 

I have three T's, Milla, Weaver and Thor, which is good enough for now, I suppose, but there are several more species that I am interested in.


----------



## drasar

*First Rose soon*

Hello, I'm Jim...a Schoolteacher in Jacksboro TX and am just about to get my First Tarantula ..a Female Chilian Rose..figured I start out as simple and easy as possible and then gradually move up from there...Dreams of a Pinktoe colony someday  and this looked like a really cool place to go seek advice and simularminded people.  Also the gallery here is awesome..loved it.:cool


----------



## sanat

*INtroduction*

Hello every body:
I am sanat from Nepal. I am interested in Scorpions and survey of New areas
of scorpions and breeding.
I am just learning and hvae lot of trouble handling the archanoboard.
But I am trying my best.
Hope some of my friends will gradually teach me to handle and post into this forum.
I am just learning.
Sanat


----------



## sanat

*Hello-Scorpion breeding experiences/ venom collections.*

Hello friends:
I am interested to know more on the scorpion venom milking aspects and volume of venom per milking if any body has this informatins, please contact me directly or please leave a message so that i can contact directly.
Sanat


----------



## twinbeast

Hi,i'm Karine,from Quebec city(Canada),i'm here to read and learn more about tarantulas ,scorpions and snakes...


----------



## Alan2

hi new to the forum my names Alan as you might have guessed i like in scotland in the uk im prety new to Ts but been keeping other exotics for years

thats prety much it i dont ave ant ts atm but got some coming this Thursday  
2 Brachypelma .smithi,  
2 Grammostola rosea
1 Cyclosternum fasciatum 


Alan


----------



## Birdspidergirl

Hey everyone,
My name is Missy and I am new to this board.  Right now I have 1 Tarantula abut am getting 3 more in 2 days(Hooray!!!)  I am a Tarantula girl and love them.  I am addicted to them all of the sudden.


----------



## Skater_dude123

hey guys.my names matt im new here and i have a chilean rose juvenile, 4-5 inch goliath birdeater, and a bolivion pink salmon sling. ive had the chilean rose for a month or so now and got the goliath and the salmon sling today at a reptile swap.


----------



## Labille

*Greetings All!!!*

Hey Everyone,


I am new to the arachnophile world and wanted to say hello. My first specimen is a beatiful Chilean rose. Her name's Eileen.


----------



## rudedude

*whats up peps*

im rudy from cali. just got addicted to tarantulas like everyone in here.. i have a rose hair and a king baboon at the moment.. more coming this week.. hopefully ill find some good people to buy from in san diego... if anyone know some local sd people.. let me know


----------



## Synthesis

*greetings*

Hi everyone. I stay on a farm in South Africa and have recently expressed a great interest in the 8 legged species since discovering photography. I am amazed to see all the wonderful species around me so would like to share them with you and hopefully start learning more about them by being here.


----------



## Milamber

*Hello =D*

Hi, everyone. 

My name is Rachel, and I live right outside of Cincinnati, Ohio.  I'm ordering my first T today... A. versicolor.  I'm really excited, and have spent the past week accumulating too many cages, substrates, cage decorations, etc, all while knowing they're going to sit in the closet until my T grows into them.  hehe  I'm also going to start building my first cage today, so wish me luck!

Thanks for the awesome forum and wealth of information.  I'm looking forward to learning more here and maybe one day having some of my own input, as well =D


----------



## WitchyGirl

Been on for a while...still haven't made an intro....


Well, I'm Ashley, my friends usually call me Witchy (hence the sn ) 

I've been in theater for as long as I can remember. I sing, I dance, and I act. I'm planning on going to an arts based school, and getting my BFA soon. (bachelors fine arts) I have an audition with the American Musical and Dramatic  Academy set up the 20th of this month I'm extremely excited, and twice as nervous. Bad thing is, I had to go into see my Dr late last month because I was getting vary sick again, and within the week, I was sent to the hospital to have an emergency tonsillectomy. So, I'm hoping to heal in time to get in a good audition!

I'm a Pagan mama. But, I won't bug you about what you think if you don't bug me about what I think. 

I just recently got into Tarantulas. I rescued my girl from an abusive environment, and got "the bug" pretty badly.

My Rosie just dies this week. </3 She didn't make it through the molt. I'm soon to get a few more T's from a friend though. So I won't be sad anymore. 

I tend to be pretty strait forword, and aggressive...so sorry in advance if I offend anyone in my AB adventures.


----------



## Debswebs05

*Deby Here*

Hi.  I'm old in comparison to some of you,  but I love my 8 legged babies.  I live in Oregon, and have access to some AWESOME dealers (you know who you are!)  and on this board, LOTS of information.  My husband did not share my love for these incredible creatures, but he supported my love for them.  I recently lost by husband, my best friend, but I'm sure he's watching over me.  I appreciate all the help I get from this board.


----------



## Mikey71_DK

*Honey, i'm home*

Hello all

Got my first T just a few month ago. Now i'm up to 6 T's.

It's often the first thing i'll do in the morning. Check up on the spiders.
See if something's happen during the night. 


I'm 36 and i got together with the girlfriend because of T's. Long story.

Nice to have someone to share with.


----------



## sydward

*hello*

hi my name is nikki...from indiana...looking for breeders of those cute eight legged critters.....or just anyone with some.


----------



## richingram

*im new*

hello to you all     


  my name is richard, i live in the southwest of england in a county called somerset. have been looking at this website for afew days and found the information and advice fantastic it caters for the expert and amature alike.
hope i can learn from the expert forums and maybe add a little   

 now this bits over i feel fine im not mad honest


----------



## misfit762

*Hello!*

I'm new to this hobby and so far I love it!  I'm a paratrooper in the U.S.Army stationed at Fort Bragg, NC and my girlfriend just got our 1st tarantula, a Chilean Rose name Babe Ruth.  We love him and are looking forward to getting a couple more.


----------



## joks

Hi guys,

My name is joks, i'm 22 from manila philippines. i've been browsing this site for a long time before I finally decided to register.. 

I do keep scorpions as pets and planning to have some T's soon.

I love this website because i've learned a lot about my pets


----------



## Medicinewolf

*Another newbie*

I'm a newcomer to tarantulas, and am getting ready to bring home my first one soon. I'm going to be looking for a Grammastola aureostriata, something fair sized, female, and friendly. I hope to add a B.smithi sling this summer as well. I'm 56 years old and live about 30 miles from Jackson Hole, Wyoming (not good T. weather here...).

I'm having fun reading the threads, reading my tarantula books, and diving headfirst into a whole new world!

Thank you all for your great information, and wonderful photos!

---Susan


----------



## connord94

Hi,

I'm Connor, I'm 13 from Washington UK, And hope to get an emperor scorpion soon!


Connor


----------



## Blackcloud65

Hello All,
First post. I have six T's. Recently relocated wife and kids to Spokane,
Washington. Someday I would like to see an egg sac hatch!
Brachys Rule!   see ya 
                                   Tim


----------



## FZ2000

Hi, I'm Patrick, I'm an avid herper, extremely interested in the biology of Reptiles and amphibians, as well as Cepholapods and Insects. Also becoming interested in Ethnomycology, hoping to study Psychology and Psychopharmacology at OU. I'm also an avid musician and a music lover. I listen to literally everything. From Frank Zappa to Death, From Willie Nelson to Wu-Tang Clan, Ludwig van Beethoven and beyond. My collection consists of (as you can see in my sig haha) 1.0.0 Ball Python, 1.1.0 Corn Snakes, 1.1.0 Leopard Geckos, 1.0.0 Bibron's Gecko, and 0.1.0 Tokay Gecko. The Tokay is my most recent endeavor, I'm working to rehab it, as it was in very poor condition when I purchased it. Anyway, that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## microdan

Hi! Im Daniel and im new here. just call me Dan. im gonna get a tarantula on my birthday, so i need some help. i've had fish (aquariums) for the last ...errmmm...4 or 5 years. all fresh water, so if you have any freshwater fish questions, you can ask me. im 13 btw going on 14 (but dont let my age deceive you, im very knowledgeable when it comes to fish) and my birthday is May 5th, so its coming up pretty soon. as for the fish ive had, ive had siamese fighting fish, guppies, tetras of all sorts, catfish, goldfish, silver dollars, gouramies of all sorts,  lots on chichlids, and that just what i can remember. im currently sticking with goldfish, not cause they're easy (the maintenance is tough, they poop alot.) but because i love em. soo thats me. im looking forward to my new chilean rose hair....


----------



## AlbertaBredGeck

Hey everyone
I was directed to this forum by a friend that I got some Scorps from, seems like a good place to start for some info if I need help, as well I may be looking for different Scorps to get as well. 

I currently breed Leopard geckos and different Sand Boas, but have gotten into Scorps last week  I got some Babycurus jacksoni and Centruroides gracilis. I've only had them a short while , and they are still super tiny (around 1/2" at best) but I like em already  So you might hear from me looking for different species!

See you all around!


----------



## exotictails

*Hi*

Just writing to say hi. We are out of Indiana and have a few different species. Going to try and breed the blondi. lol see how that goes. Have 2 kids and a wife. That takes most of my time. Fell free to look at my ads or just drop a line and hi.


----------



## jshadowstalker

hi new to this forum but not to tarantulas.i have around 137 tarantulas and i have no plans of slowing down on my 1 to 3 tarantulas a week habit =)i hope to start breeding animals soon...mostly i have been studying them for the last 9 months trying to learn as much about them as i can.


----------



## Life Is Good

*Hello Everyone *

I've loved tarantulas since I was under 10 years of age! I also love snakes, turtles etc..
My father had a friend that had a Boa and a tarantula. I was just a little girl when I saw them and I wanted one of each of my own eversince!
I live in an apartment and have for quite some time so owning any of these pets are prohibited 
I will however own a Mexican Red-Knee Tarantula one day as soon as I own a house.  I do however have a very realistic artifical Mexican Red-Knee next to my computer!:8o :8o 
It is very nice to meet other eight-legged luvers as yourselves.
-Trish-


----------



## unitard311

Hello, I am unitard311 and I love tarantulas. I have a rose hair (she's huge) and I recently aquired an Usambara (about 3 inches) and a Antilles Pinktoe Versicolor spiderling. I look forward to lots of discussions about tarantulas, and I love 311 so I will talk about them anytime too.


----------



## Gath

heya.  21 years old, in the Air Force, stationed at Tinker AFB in OK.  Haven't gotten mine yet, been searching for a dealer near me but no luck, prolly will buy one off the internet.


----------



## Osmar

Wasup peoples well i dont know about all that about me stuff but i have a pink toe and a costa rican tiger rump and thats about it


----------



## missMuffet

*errr uhhhmmm hello*

I joined this sight because I love my creepy crawlies, I have a giant white knee'd, a rosie, and breeding pair of emperor scorpions, soon to be adding a grey baboon to my family. I live in Merritt B.C. Canada,  I also have a few different kind of reptiles. Totally cool to co-exist with. oh ya, I am female, 41, and uh well ya, don't like talking about myself much. so hi.


----------



## bluemelody

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## bugster

*Hello fellow ABers*

I'm new to AB and relatively new to the hobby, but I've been into insects and arachnids for most of my life (grew up in the woods, well not literally LOL!)  

Anyway, my interest in Ts has multiplied exponentially after recently returning from Thailand.  I caught a couple huntsman spiders for my deadstock collection, but they were so fascinating to watch that I had to have a few more once I got home (no huntsman yet in my collection though, but about half dozen Ts).  

I have Brachys, a G. rosea, P. murinus, C. fasciatum, P. irminia so far.  Who knows what next?  I'd love to have millipedes and scorps too!

Thanks!!  Bugster


----------



## Spider jess

*hey peoples!*

hey my name is jessica! but im more commonly knowen as spider jess or spider woman! im 17 years old and i love spiders and insects! i want to be a spider biologist! im from new zealand (so no t's  ) would love one as a pet tho...i have a spider tattoo(a hand-sized web on right shoulderblade and a thread carrys on over my shoulder and then i red-back climbing up the thread!)

im really interested in learning more about spiders and talking to people with the same interest!


----------



## MykillMyerz

Hello everyone, my name is Brooks, im in Greenville, SC originally from Charlotte, NC.  Im pretty new to keeping tarantulas compared to alot of people, especially on arachnoboards. I have had all 4 of my T's for about 2 and a half years, all are female. Im glad now to be in a community where I can get information, and have a common interest among people. Peace and chicken grease.
ps. 1 Avicularia avicularia (Elvira)
     1 Grammastola rosea (Boris)
     1 Brachypelma smithi (Inferno)
     1 Ephebopus uatuman (Bela)


----------



## LINK MAH BOI

Hi, my name is LINK MAH BOI but you may call me LINK MAH BOI.


----------



## crpy

*good shipment*

Hey all, 
 I just wanted to say I recently received a shipment of M.giganteus and H. carolinensis from tarantulaspiders. They were very well shipped and looked great,real phatties.
I am new to this forum and trying to find my way around but ill get used to it. I have a small collection of arachnids,(mostly Florida natives), reptiles (alligator,red ratsnakes, yellow ratsnakes gaters,Tokay,turtles, lesser siren, frogs) and other bugs that I use in presentations at schools,libraries and other events. I used to have 73 species of tarantulas but I had to thin them out cause I had offspring but I am building my collection back now that I'm divorced. I live in Florida with my girlfriend and have a great dane and a Pug/Chi hua hua.
crpy


----------



## gbbgirl

*Hey*

Hello,
My name is Baylee and I'm converting from a reptile girl to a t' girl.  I got onto this website b/c I needed to find an adult female GBB b/c my male just matured, and I thought he'd like a girlfriend (hopefully not a homicidal one).   I traded my tegu and boa for a GBB, curly hair and Texas brown and haven't looked back.  I'm using the site for breeding advice, and hopefully I'll get to market my slings here.


----------



## norwalknicole

*Bug Lover~Flight of the Attack Bumble Bee's*

Ok I do not have any "spiders" per say except the ones living in my 100 plus year old home~ but I don't bother them and the kept the other pests at bay~except the little greenish yellow monsters that are human eaters, they get the boot outside. I've always had a strange fasination with bugs since I was a babe, now I'm a grown chick and my girlfriends can't figure out why?? I save them non stop, I've rescued millions and had some really great encounters with saving them~Anyways to get to my reason for joining today is I'm trying to get advice on the "Bumble" situation on my porch & surrounding area~They have posts everywhere around my yard, standing guard ready to attack anything that moves, the fat, furry and quite "in your face" bumble bees~they chase me and any other moving thing and it's getting quite annoying~especially to my pizza delivery people~lol. I need help fast~I'm sick of being chased and frankly harrassed by these very threating pest!! I used to love watching them, i've even saved a stranded out in the cold~one & drownding ones, now I can't get them to stop watching me:wall:  I've been reading eveyrthing I can but lots of blogs conflict each other so I hope I'm in the best place now:?  The yellow dotted forehead ones~males? are the Chasers~not sure if they are carpenter though, since they fly under my porch, can't see what they are doing(digging in the dirt, or eating my porch away)~or if they sting or not I read female don't, males do, but then carpenter ones can't sting~needless to say I'm very confused and need help fast~afraid to leave my house 
And its to nice of a day to "bee" bugged and bothered by bumbles~lol:}


----------



## Stuart C

hi I'm Stuart, Im 30 and I come from Scotland  

I've posted up a few pictures so you can see some of my T's at http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=1139488#post1139488

Found myself hopelessly addicted, have 8 at the moment, and 3 arriving in hopefully the next hour or so  

Stuart


----------



## Avicularia-UK

Hi everyone!!

I'm from London (UK) and a relatively new T keeper!! I got my first T when I decided to buy one to get over my fear of spiders!!  I keep reptiles mainly but hope to be a really good spider keeper one day!!

J xx


----------



## sunscarab93

*Hello!*

Hello!  I'm from Georgia.  I just got into T keeping last November and am up to 12 so far.  I have a MS in entomology and have always loved bugs:worship: .  Most of mine are slings so I can't wait to see them full grown.  I used to be terrified of spiders but when I got into entomology I kept a few black widows which helped me get over some of the fear.  Keeping taranatulas though has completed the journey to being completely and totally fascinated by spiders.  I wish I had T's a long time ago.  

Cheers


----------



## mandelicious

Hey im Mandi from Phoenix. Im not new to this forum I was under the name Julesee that I shared with someone else, so I decided it was time to get my own name since im expanding my little family. I have about 8 tarantulas, 2 scorpions and a snake.


----------



## ajwilki

Hello fellow spider friends!

I am currently in working in Missouri, but I actually hail from Tennessee.  I have had several rosies in my life and am ready for either a b cobalt or a blondi (maybe both   My rosie shed last weekend and it went very well.  She is absolutely beautiful and I am very proud!


----------



## crpy

army_wife51b said:


> please excuse me if i am posting incorrectly...i haven't seen this format before--i'm a regular on livejournal.com and am used to seeing that every day.
> well, if i works, here goes:
> i am 19 years old and married to my wonderful army hubby who is 22.  we have a son together, he just turned one in may.
> we have been collecting tarantulas for a little over three years now, although it is not my choice hobby i am slowing becoming fond of it since i have been left to take care of our 12 tarantulas while he is deployed to iraq.
> i really enjoy music a lot and intend to begin college this fall to pursue a major in it.
> other than that, i am your typical martha stewart housewife.
> 
> i kinda find this funny, since i bought my husband his first tarantula...however i guess not all women are as easy going as me? lol.
> hmm...let her know that the G. rosea is very common and non-threatening...they are not poisonous and generally, well don't do much but sit in their cages and collect dust i guess.
> hey, i lived in MO at one point too. just thought that was cool.
> and i see i did not post my entry correctly...how do i fix it?????


Seems you did OK to me.
He told you they are not venomous? hehe:razz:
cpy


----------



## Tituss

*Hellow*

My name is adam And new to all this i have so many ??? not sure where to start i have had Tarantulas before but its been quite some time.


----------



## Julie

Hi all, don't think I have introduced myself, I live in the UK, I don't keep T's at the mo (though I used to have quite alot) I have a 2 year old son, Jacob and I share a house with Jacob (obviously) and my partner and my various pets. Well hopefully I haven't bored you all ha ha ha


----------



## Pandora's box

Hi everyone. I found this site through a google site and i'm sure glad i did. I really like this site from what i've seen so far. I can't wait to post some pic's. Take care everyone.


----------



## deez8legz

*intros please*

hey all I'm Darin from Kansas City, KS and like most have found a fascinating new hobby in my Ts. I now have 5 after my latest aquisitions. 1 rose, 2 red knees (1 adult and 1 sling) 1 fire leg sling, 1 redleg slling, a curly that's my wifes', and a gold knee (g. aereostrata) also a sling. I wrecked my Harley last July and have been gimped up pretty much since (ruptured achilles) so why not.:razz:


----------



## misfit762

*Hi!*

Hello!  I'm from Pittsburgh, but I'm stationed at Fort Bragg, North Carolina.  I'm a Paratrooper in the U.S. Army.  My girlfriend and I are getting ready to move to Fort Richardson, Alaska.  We have 4 T's...a G. rosea named Babe Ruth, a B. vagans named Moe Howard, a C. fasciatum named Larry Fine, and a L. parahybana named Curly Howard.  We are looking forward to getting more!


----------



## jettubes

*"gday Mates"*

Gday 
all
i from australia and own one centipede great little bugger loves to eat he is an ethmostigmus ruripes they get very big about 20cm mine in about 10cm now
i have a passion for conservation and love my surfing cant get enough of it.
cheers
alex


----------



## svamp_barn

*high*

my name is me, just got some Oiceoptoma thoracica! gonna breed them as hell! me like meat, they like meat, IT PURE LOVE!!! also got some eublaberus distanti a couple of months ago and theyre growing as hell!! tips anyone?? // David from Sweden ;P :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## sphinxdancer

*hello ???*

Hey my names Mya, and i joined this site for more knowledge o tarantulas so that when i getmine  ill know what to do and ill still have help and stuff.... lol i really suck at these intro things lol


----------



## Tempo

Hello!
I'm Tempo (or Crystal) from Texas, right outside of Houston. I've wanted things like snakes, tarantula, scorpions etc. since I was what... 11? Now I'm trying get mother dearest into letting me keep a T and so far so good on that. Hopefully she'll allow me.
But whether she does or doesn't, I'm still researching the lovely inverts. I've been drowning in information and expect to continue...drowning in info. I thought joining the boards would be good for that. 
Who knows, maybe I'll actually start the invert hobby after a while.


----------



## Life Is Good

Everyone!


----------



## crpy

nice graphic
crpy


----------



## Life Is Good

Thanks. Feel free to use it if you wish


----------



## crpy

And that I shall


----------



## hamster whisper

*very new person*

Hello,
I just brought a rose hair tarantula into my eighth grade classroom last Friday. I also have two corn snakes, a Malaysian box turtle, about a dozen Madagascar hissing cockroaches, three gerbils, and 13 hamsters (dwarf and Syrian) plus two aquariums of fish.
I have read a lot about my tarantula, and did not feed him until this past Wednesday. I fed my snakes and had an extra pinky mouse, so I dropped it (frozen, thawed and warmed) into his home. At first he ran to the other side, but a little while later he was crouched over it feeding merrily away. This morning he was still crouched over it and the mouse was considerable reduced in size.
I bought the tarantula because I have had a lifelong fear of spiders, including a severe illness several years ago caused by a spider bite. But I have been reading lots of spider lore from different cultures and decided I needed to appease the spider gods and give arachnids another chance. 
He is fascinating to watch! I have no regrets about him and am not creeped out at all. Except I do not plan to handle him.
Nice to be here!
Hamster Whisperer


----------



## amplexus

*Hi from Argieland !*

Hello people

Not really into caged arachnids but i´m well into seeing and photographing these chaps in the wild. However my knowledge is somewhat limited and could do with some help from some of you spider boffins  

See you on the boards .......

Kev


----------



## CentiQueen

*Newbie...kinda*

Hello all.  Just wanted to says Heys.  I've been here, just not under my own name.  So now I got my own name and will be cruising around.  

Holla!


----------



## Gabonica

*Hello all*

I've recently joined and thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Paul, like most people here I guess I'm fascinated by exotic creatures. I have kept snakes for many years, particularly rat snakes but over the last few years become more and more interested in invertebrates. Particularly Arachnids. I recently obtained 4 Tailless Whip Scorpions; Euphrynichus Bacillifer and now trying hard to obtain other species because I find these compelling.

Anyway I have already gained lots of information from this website and hopefully can contribute some in the future, 

Paul


----------



## gekogirl

*Me*

Hi, I'm sunne (sun-na), I'm nearly 16 and I'm home schooled in north florida. I've been keeping herps for like 10 years, but I just started T's. my cusin breeds T's and he came down here to good old florida, took a bunch of 'em out, and said " all of thees are yours just tell me wich ones you don't whant" so long story short I have gone from 0 spiders to 13 in 24 hours.
totaly confused
sunne
p.s. I could't spell if my life depended on it.


----------



## jynxxxedangel

*New to Arachnoboards..*

Hi all. My name is Jynxxx--34, F, Michigan, and I joined the board about a month ago.. I've been too shy to post until now!

I just wanted to jump in here (like a fuzzy little P. audax!) and give a brief introduction.. I love true spiders (especially native Michigan species). Saltidcidae are my absolute faves!

I will be beginning my first collection of live captive specimens this year, since I think I have read up and observed wild spiders enough to be successful in the hobby. I can use all the advice and information anyone is willing to share, even so!

Species that are of interest to me are: Phidippus audax, Phidippus regius, Lyssomanes viridis, and Peucetia viridans.

Anyone who has experience keeping true spiders (those native to the U.S.) in captivity is more than welcome to PM me!


----------



## ericdhaan

*New teacher nickname -*

I joined Arachnoboards a couple days ago.  I have always loved spiders and always wanted a tarantula, but snakes and spiders were the 2 pets my mom wouldn't let me have in the house.  I got a g. rosea as soon as I moved out.  
I have only recently ordered a few more tarantulas (more than 7 years later).

I'm married and have 2 kids - right now my daughter is about to turn two and my son just passed the 6 month mark.  Maybe my recent interest in getting more tarantulas has something to do with that - a QUIET animal that's not spitting up or drawing all over all my books/the wall/anything else within crayon range all the time!

I'm a 5th grade teacher, so always looking for new ways to spice up my teaching.  I'm thinking about reinventing myself as "The Spiderman."  But seriously, I wouldn't let the kids do anything to the tarantulas - they're as interested in learning more about them as I am!


----------



## Jeff Godbold

*First Post*

Hello,

This is my first post on this forum. My name is Jeff Godbold; if some of you frequent the other "Morelia" forums...then you may recognize me.

I keep primarily Green Tree Pythons but have kept a wide array of herp species in the past. From almost any boa to python...

I got into arachnids last year at the Daytona show. I was picking up a Choco Golden Knee for my brother and thought they were so cool...I got a second one for myself. I purchased it from theraphosids.com.

Having that said, from 2000-2002 I spent 2 years in the amazon region of Brazil where I got a taste of a few different tarantula species first hand (I didn't know what species they were but I was bold enough to handle the wild collected specimens). What an idiot? I'm lucky I didn't get bitten.

Daytona is coming up and I'm looking forward to picking up a couple other species. Any ideas for a novice?

I've decided that I like basically any of the Avicularia subspecies and I really like the Panama Blonde. I've been trying to do some reasearch until the show.

Thanks in advance,

Jeff Godbold


----------



## zyklonT

My very first post.. :clap: 
.. not much to say.
My name is Mark. 
I got my first tarantula just over a year ago..
but have been interested in arachnids since I was little.
What stopped me from getting one sooner is the fact that I still live with my parents and they dont like anything with more then 4 legs.
But I have got them from fearing tarantulas to finding them cute.
I now have 7 tarantulas and more to come.
hmm what else? 
I am in school taking a art foundation course.. 
that is all for now I guess.


----------



## Lydia

Hi everyone! I've been on AB for a while now, but am just not getting around to making my first post...

My name is Lydia. I'm 19, and I'm from Iowa. I got into the hobby a little over two years ago, after my boyfriend got his first T. Since then, we have added six more to the "family" (along with a dog and a cat). Having T's is a different experience for me, since I've been terrified of arachnids for as long as I can remember. But, the more I learn about them, the more fascinated I become.


----------



## Scyther

Hiya all! :} 

Im Scyther, im from England and am at college doing a Natinal Diploma in Animal Managaement! 

I love all animals, esspically Reptiles and Invertabrates! 

The Invertabrates I have are... 

9 _Parapachymorpha Zomproi_: Ones called Twisty (Due to a twisted leg) Havent named the rest though, they all look alike!  
3 _Eurycantha calcarata_: One adult female called Norra Batty (My favorite invertabrate!) and two nymps called General Staal and Commander Skorr.
3 _Extatosoma tiaratuma_: Two females called Scorpius and Maragareta and one male called Harvey. 
3 _Diapherpdes Goganteum_: Two females callled Slitheen and Fred and one male called Twigy.  
5 Land Snials: Called Gandalf, Tony, Sunflower, Banna and... I forgot  
1 African Millipead: Male (I think!) called Yana.
1 _Brachypelma vagans_: Not sure what it is, but its called Darth Vagans

I aslo have 3 Corn Snakes (My favorite animals ever!) 28 Ferrets (10 adults, 18 babies!) 2 Dutch Rabbits, 1 Cat and 1 Cockatile. 

This place lookes fantastic and very friendly, better start posting!


----------



## zyklonT

okay .. second post.. thought I would list off my pets.:} 






a ferret (NigNog aka Niggy) who my X stole from me! Nigs is on the right.. and on the left is my Xs ferret Kino(I named my Xs ferret after the knife song and my X named my ferret)






a rabbit (Bun Buns) the family pet






a cockatiel (Berdy) the other family pet

And seven tarantulas..

3 Chilean Rose Tarantula (Grammostola rosea) 1 male(mc pee pants) 2 female (1 female is the red form)

1 Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)

1 Zebra Pink Beauty (Eupalaestrus campestratus)

1 Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana)

1 Ecuadorian Blue Leg? need help finding out what this one is. here is a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfHhyvivPzk

also .. here is my male rose hair.. aka mc pee pants..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTO49k8oKAo

more tarantulas to come!


----------



## Neuroticax

Posted a few times, thought I would introduce myself at this point. I do not own any arachnids at this time, but that will be changing shortly. I plan on investing in Avicularia versicolor and Phidippus audax. 

Currently I own 1 male rat (whos cage mate just passed away not long ago) and 1 male Veiltail Betta.  I'm from Wisconsin, hopefully to be moving out of state within the year. 

See you all in the forums.


----------



## Big Red TJ

Hi all been on here a couple of times.. Long story short My fiacie and I broke up and now I am trying to build a steady collection of T's love the african T's


----------



## baby_glass

Hello,just joined as i only just found this forum,we have several T's and a scorpion,plus a snake,have been keeping T's for about 2 years but we don't want a large collection like some have,lol,so we're only modest with 8! We also have a dog and two teenage boys


----------



## joandee

*Mexican yellow spider*

Hi everyone

I am on holiday in Cancun and have seen a smell to medium yellow spider that is shaped like a crab.  I just wondered if anyone had any idea on what it might be?


----------



## kingcobra

o.k folks,i am getting old and maybe a bit senile too (56),and cant remember whether i filled this in before,  i live in england,u.k., but i am SCOTTISH by birth,but love spain and italy too,i am divorced with 2 grown up kids,i and my partner have 2 cats, 3 snakes, and usually around 25 tarantulas. i work in a library,but i am definitely not a typical librarian,as you can tell from the photo. ,i love humour and debate,my politics are left of centre (liberal-socialist),and my religion is LIFE.
HOBBIES:spiders and snakes, 8-ball pool,football (soccer),lager.,music (anything from flamenco to yngwie malmsteen to antonio vivaldi)

thanks for your time and please try to have a LIGHT meal before viewing the hammer horror photo!its better for sensitive stomaches!


----------



## Shawn

Hi people

My name is Shawn and this is my first post - I post often on the American Tarantula Society message board.
I'm 25 and live in florida with my wife Jackie, our dog Buffy, cats Gwenevere and Maggie and our rat Claire.
Oh yeah...I also have 10 tarantulas currently.
I've been keeping tarantulas for about seven years and enjoy every minute of it.

- Shawn


----------



## Orosz

*Long overdue introduction*

Hello all. My name russ and i live in hamilton on. Currently only have 2 scorps (emporer and i a desert hairy) along with my love for invertabrete's i also have a water dragon, savanah monitor and a pac man frog. So i'm looking for ward to being part of this board aswell as learning more and growing my collection a bit

Take it easy.Russ


----------



## spyderlady

*hi!*

I'm Spyderlady! I have 5 t's. I have a. seemanni, p. cancerides, 1 inch b. sabulosum sling, e. uatuman, and what I think is an avic avic that I 'rescued' from a petstore.


----------



## R.P.McMurphy

Hello to all spider hobbyist's.
 I am 27 year old guy from Finland. I have currently 23 spiders. Mostly T's + few Black widows and Damon variegatus . And 16 more spiders is on the way from Germany. 

Here is little something


----------



## hunterfilly

*Hay*

Name is Jessy, I am 18 from washington. Have a pair of Isometrus maculatus and black widows. My lesser brown scorps (Sid & JD) just had babies again!
  Am totally new to scorpions, so I don't really know what I am doing in the care area. That is how I came across this really neat site. Though I have had black widows since I could catch a bug.


----------



## Nam

*Nam*

Hey All wow what a great site I just recently purchased a Brachypelma smithi

He/She is still very small like 1 inch spread out.

Well off to research more.

Cheers


----------



## gay_gemini

*Halito!*

Halito is Choctaw Indian for Hello. 
My name is Skye and I'm a 24 year old, Native American, artist living in Texas. As an avid animal rescue advocate I operate my own rescue organizations and network with others across the country. I wanted a Tarantula for years before I finally got my Rose Hair I call Precious. She's about 3/4 inch small but fiesty. I don't know when she sleeps. Everytime I look in there she's moving around. I only had her a week when I couldn't wait another second to get a cobalt blue that I named Saphira. I fell in love with it while I was searching for the Rose Hair. I know one week isn't the experience recommended to handle a cobalt but I am way too impatient to wait. Does anyone know what happens to the impatient handler? Hmm....
Spiders are far from my only critter interests. I have 34 cats, 6 horses, 4 birds and a sassy ferret. My house is a zoo! Just the way I like it! All sorts of wild animals, eight legs, four legs...two legs. LOL
By the way I got both of mine from kenthebugguy. I've seen his name mentioned around here. Very satisified. I was worried because the idea of buying a spider online and getting it in the mail seemed a little weird to me. It worked fine. Ken is a great guy. I will definetly be buying from him again. After all it seems Tarantulas are addictive. I wonder if there is a Tarantulas Annonymuos.


----------



## Zeus9699

*Animal Magic*

Hi everyone. My name is Mark and my wife and I operate a licensed non-profit exotic animal rescue/educational facility in Michigan called Animal Magic.

You can check us out at www.iwantanimalmagic.com


----------



## EMP47

*Hey Everyone!*

My name is Angel and I'm from Canada. I'm a first time owner of a emperor scorpion.........it's been great, but I thought it was a male and just found out it was a female because it had little scorplings. I can't keep them all......so if anyone in Ontario wants one......send me a reply.


----------



## clear

Hey guys, i am a Bearded dragon owner. On one of the forums i am a regular on a few questions keep coming up about feeder insects so i took some time to create a website about some feeders. I would like some feed back about my site, any comments that will help make my site better are welcome! Thanks, Chris

http://www.feedersinc.com/


----------



## anaconda19

*new to here!! first post*

hi im jake im 19, ive been keeping all kinds of animals since very young. right now i have got a mexican red knee, emperor socrpion, peacock mantis and griffin mantis these four are fairly new for me (used to keep about five dif stick insect breeds and breed hissing cockroaches and giant african land snails)as well as got a corn snake which ive had from pencil size and now is almost fully grown i recon.. planning on getting a lot more inverts in the next few years , but the next few months will probably be adding me a chile flame, chile beautiful, chaco golden knee and maybe a curly hair or an avicular species, slings. as well as adding two more emps to collection so i can breed em when theyre bigger. :}


----------



## spiderslight

*It's ok, here I am*

Well i am new to the boards and was just looking for some questions i am sure people will help answer. First off a little about what i got i have 2 Gramastola rosea, and i have a Psalmopoeus irminia. i am looking at getting more, also i am looking into breeding some. not totally sure about that yet. anyways that is about it. well CYa


----------



## clear

Here is a few pictures of Apollo (my BD) Ben (my Lab) and a common brown snake i found in my kitchen the other night!

Apollo
















Ben





































Common Brown Snake


----------



## Nick G

*New member name*

Hello all,

I was under Nick G previously & hadn't visited the website in a while.Just coming back to check out the site & the images,info, etc.I took a few pics of a Lactrodectus female with a camera phone & flashlight at night a few years ago, that I posted.


----------



## Projecht13

*Hey hey*

Hello!

Ive read and looked over this site for over a year now and never made an account lol and cant figure out why ive waited this long! I love tarantulas and they have become an addicition of mine ever since i got my 1st one 3 years ago. I bought a g.pulchra that broke me into this hobby  since then ive gotten 6 more. I've got some really nice pics of all of mine so if anyone is interested just post a reply on here and ill load em up :} Good to be here

here is what i have 
g.pulchra
a.versicolor
n.chromatus
h.lividum
p.irminia
c.cyaneopubescens
c.fasciatum

KING BABOON on the way care of Mark at AnimalMagic    CANT WAIT!


Brian


----------



## jenkohorst

*WooHoo!*

Heya!  new here, so i  thought i'd say hello.  My name is  Jennah and my hubby talked me into getting our 1st tarantula  last friday and now G im addicted to her! Shes a 7 month old starburst baboon named Narcissa (Cissa for short) But im finding myself  freaking over the stuff she does as she nears her molt. Figured you guys could tell me when to freak and when not to.                    thanks! be seeing ya!


----------



## zephed

*Not new to spiders, just new to this forum :0)*

Just wanted to say hi to all of the tarantula enthusiasts and arachnoculturists out there. Looking to do some breeding of my own in the near future and thought I'd start by getting involved in the forums that I could find. I'm not new to spiders, just to this forum. I've been collecting on and off for about 13 or 14 years.


----------



## Ram!

Hi Guys!

I'm Ralph, 17 years old and I'm from the Philippines.  Since I was a child, I am really addicted to animals, because both of my parents are veterinarians. I am keeping dogs, fishes, hedgehogs, sugar gliders, birds, cavies, scorpions and tarantulas. But I'am really a big fan of tarantulas. This is my current inventory of my Ts.

1.1.0 N. Chromatus
0.1.4 B. Albopilosum
0.0.5 L. Parahybana
0.2.0 G. Rosea
0.0.3 C. Huahini
0.0.1 A. Geniculata
0.2.0 P. Baeri
0.2.0 B. Smithi
0.1.0 B. Klaasi
0.1.0 B. Boehmi
0.1.0 P. Regalis
0.1.0 P. Purvala
0.1.0 H. Albostratium
0.1.1 B. Vagans
0.1.0 G. sp. Concepcion 
0.0.1 A. Avicularia
0.0.1 A. Hentzi

And I'm getting more! 

Ralph


----------



## Zoltan

Howdy Arachnoboards!
I'm a 19-year-old (well, 20 in a month) guy from Hungary. I'm a biology student at the University of Szeged and I started keeping tarantulas back when I was 14, about 5 year ago. One of my biggest tarantula-dreams came true last Saturday when I finally got a 2nd instar Grammostola pulchra at an invert/reptile expo. Unfortunately it was already premolt, and had a shaky molt in the car on the way home.


----------



## ^s^

*new to this*

I don't have any Ts at the moment; I've just recently become fascinated with them~ BUT-my fiancee is fairly terrified of spiders of any kind, definately not excluding tarantulas-but he's not so scared as to say 'maybe' to keeping one as a pet.....so I just need to convince him of their greatness!!  

^s^


----------



## rwlangbauer

*intro*

a really awkward interface & this from a man who wrote some of the Unix kernel (Apple system .....) 30 years ago.  i do enjoy fellow arachnophiles, so i will get over it.  goth & i are here recovering from a bad trauma, so the spelling errors are hers (stop it!).  she is a <1yr b. smithi & i'm a >50 md.  she is also much cuter.

arachnid trauma care is an unexplored science.  no one knows what to do @ least by house ape standards & we live in sf.  i don't even want to think about what it is like in the flyover.  when she presented i was clumsy & didn't not have any kits prepped.  i blew it & she preformed an autotomy. damn! damn, damn, damn!!!  i now think that i can splint an arachnid limb but it takes 3 hands.  i also blew the triage she had a severly injured tarsus that i missed.  Bridgette & i were able to splint it.  there is hope.  --  how do you splint an arachnid limb.  i don't know how anyone else does it & i'm not sure many others have the resources to do what i did. i used 32g titanium  (strong, light) wire & the same g5 epoxy that held the space shuttle together (@ least when it wasn't doing a face plant.)

we are now on to aftercare.  i'm giving her d5  1/2 w/ cipro & dilaudid pr.  if you didn't understand that maybe you shouldn't be doing  it.  yesterday, she pooped all over me.  It made me so happy.

ciao,
rwl

ps(i hate breeders & anyone else who treats our little friends as objects.)


----------



## nova1990

*hii*

hey my name is kirstie and im 17. i come from england. i have 9 tarantula 2 pinktoes, 3 chilean roses, 2 mexican red knees, 1 curly haired and a mexican red rump. i been keeping tarantulas for a year now and i love it

byee


----------



## chilean rose

*new person*

hi, i am mac, i have just got myself my second T, i have 3 snakes, apricot milk snake, red rat snake and a California banded king snake, 2 dogs, 2 cats oh and tropical fish.


----------



## JimPP

Hi, my name is Jim, im 25 and from a little european country called Denmark - I think there are some danes in here allready (and nope it is not the capital of Sweden or Netherlands  )

I have around 80-90 Tarantulas, mostly from Africa or South America - I do also have a soft spot for Aphonopelma species.

I will mostly be reading - learning and whatnot at this board.

That should be an introduction... yes.


----------



## Miss Bianca

*I got scurredddd*

Hello all I'm Be. I currently own a baby Antilles Pinktoe and a juvi-Brachy/Boehmei 

So I'm cleaning my tarantulas' cage ystrdy (divided terrestrial version from tarantulacages.com) and as I nudged my freshly molted (1wk-ago) Brachy/Boehmei into a deli cup, I accidently snapped off the tip of two of his legs!! (Just the tip where they sometimes have two tiny claws per leg).  

I HAD to replace the substrate in the cage ASAP because I noticed what may have been mold forming in one of the corners where twig met peat-moss.  

He is about 6 months old, I was so scared because I saw a bulging drop of a liquid I believe to be tarantula blood, and I remember reading that tarantula blood can barely clot - I reached for clear nail polish!! :?  I put just a dab on the tip of his foot and immediately moved him into another deli cup to avoid inhalation of the fumes, & it dried up quickly and seemed to have stopped bleeding but I am freaking out here!! I feel HORRIBLE but wondered if my extreme desperate measures were OK! What should I have on hand for any possible future accidents!? I swear this'll NEVER happen again! :8o  Lesson learned! Please help! 

-Be


----------



## QuacK

Hello lads!
My name's Danny. In the past had fishes, a cat, a turtle and a few Extatosoma tiaratum. But I've recently discovered I have quite a passion for tarantulas. I bought a B.albopolosum accidentally a month ago and sicne then I've been re-arranging my place to open space for tanks.
I plan on getting a P.murinus very soon


----------



## Spiderik

*F.n.g.*



Yo,

   Hello to all, I am new to the board; I started collecting spider about 6 months ago. My interest started with collecting American or North American spiders, I think that is quickly changing because the more I learn... To the best of my understanding thought the reading I have done at this point there are 30 known American tarantulas, I not only want to collect them, but also see them in their natural homes and help their numbers remain strong. I want to further my knowledge and that of other of this incredible animal and protect the environment in witch we (Arachnids and Humans) both live.

Rick


----------



## intimidator03

Hello all on Arachnoboards,  Just thought I would say hello.  I have been handling tarantula's for about the last 5 years, Altho I have been raised around them all my life.  I would have to thank my mom who refered me here, Debswebs05, whos had tarantula's around me all my life.   I currently have 4 Tarantula's at the time being,  Two Juvenile Lasiodora Parahybana's, One adolescent Mexican Redknee, and One male Chaco (Grammostola aureostriata)


Thats all I have to say for now.  I will be seeing you all around the board in the time to come.
                         Eric


----------



## whatknott

*New member in PA*

Hi - just found this group. I have a traveling petting zoo in SE PA, and also do educational programs. I have had the african giant millipedes for years. I recently had a friend pick up 4 of them at a reptile show. They seemed healthy but have lost 3 of them. I would like to find someone who has some for sale - also some more tips of what to use for substrate as I can't find oak leaves. I currently use reptibark. I saw someone on this group had some for sale in April...


----------



## Scorpomaniac

Hi guys, Im Neil from India.
I've had a fascination with spiders and scorpions and the like, especially species native to my country.
Currently i have 2 Heterometrus bengalensis,a heterometrus xanthopus, a Mesobuthus tamulus and a Chilobrachys fimbriatus.
I'm in the process of widening my knowledge base and aquiring more of these amazing critters.


----------



## Phormictopus C.

Hello! I just got 3 slings and I am completely new to this. I use to be creepy out by them but not anymore, because i now find them entrancing. I have 1. Ball Python, 4. Emperor scorpion and 3. slings.


----------



## Phantomgrift

Well, figure it's high time I at least put up an introductory post if nothing else.
I'm Jason, currently stationed in the Navy at NAS Oceana in Virginia Beach, Virginia.

My wife and I currently own 9 T's of various types and two cats. She leans more towards the "Oooo... Shiny Spider! Don't Touch!" variety like the OBT Pterinochilus murinus or Haplopelma lividum while I prefer those I can occasionally handle like Avicularia of any sorts and, of course, my plodding Gramastola rosea that kicked it all off a couple of years back.

Coincidently enough, shortly after I found this site, we found that the guy who we purchase a great deal of our spiders from is also floating around on these boards as well. I'll have to double-check as to what his screen-name is the next time we see him.


----------



## AmyLu1982

*Finally got a pic of my G Rosea!*

This is Gracie.  Since I know you all have seen lots of these guys I won't go on and on, but would like to thank everyone who voted G. Rosea!  She's just perfect!


----------



## BigBenBaby

*Hello everyone!*

I am originally from NC but now live in NE Tacoma. I just started collecting and now have a C. Crawshayi but I am on the lookout for more.:}


----------



## EdStarr

*Hello Arachnoboards Members*

New member here! Big man afraid of little spiders. Yep, I'm scared of spiders so a friend directed me to this site. Maybe by meeting the good folks here I can learn more about spiders. Still afraid but knowledgeable.


----------



## Scarlet

*New Peon needs suggestions.*

Hi all, 

I'm extremely happy to have stumbled on this board!  I'm "that weird girl" with pets no one seems to appreciate, and would love some advice from those of you who work with people to understand the lowly and misunderstood inverts.

I have a wide variety of animals, typical furry ones (Canine, Feline), common scaly (Royal Python, yep, like that better) fad scaly ones (beardies) tiny cute ones, (baby Veiled) and a very sick baby Savanah Monitor.

The newest are my Hissers.  I had to cajole and bribe my husband to let me get them!  How on earth will I get him to let me have a T?  My mother-in-law now says she can't come over because of the Hissers (ok, no real downside to THAT) but my heart of hearts wants one or more Ts!

so, please give me suggestions   I am hoping to find someone to give me an intact molt so I can at least take it to the schools I will be visiting with my menagerie 

thanks!


----------



## WildF4u

*Newbie*

Hello Everyone I finally decided to become an official member after freeloading off all the great information in this community.. I have been a tarantula enthusiat for 2.5 years but it was not until lately that i got my hands on some more tarantulas. I began with a rosie, which passed away. now i have a Brazilian pink and a Salmon.. I just put in a order of 6 new additions including a king baboon and a Chevron that i'm a little hesistant about, 

Fernando


----------



## Yojimbo1717

I figured I should probably have done this earlier.  I'm Ryan from Sacramento, CA.  I now have 2 T's, A. versi and GBB.  I love arachnids and could never keep them because of my parents, but I've been on my own for a while (in college) and can pursue the hobby.


----------



## Dr Livingston

Hey, my name is Scott im 15 and i dont really have a Ph.D. but my greatest ambition is to get one in entomology. i have been facinated by insects since i was a boy and ive been collecting them for almost eight years. i have 10 T's, 7 scorpions and countless others. i also dabble in herps. but bugs will always be first in my heart.

                    P.S. im looking for assassin bugs at the moment so if you have any or know someone that is selling them i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## EmilyK

I'm new, too. I just got four b. vagans slings annd a rosie, and boy are they fun! I've loved Ts for a while. I don't know why it took me so long to finally get some. I'm _really_ trying to limit myself to one new animal per payperiod, but I just saw the "always a freebie" page at Swift's, and I don't know how long I'll be able to resist.. I really want more!


----------



## CapeChick1228

*Hi Everyone*

I am trying to get ahold of Jason Sobek.  My son Daniel was helping Jason last fall and was supposed to be his "business partner".  They rented a house, etc.  My son purchased a flat screen TV so they would have something to do.  To make a long story short my son returned home for a couple of weeks and after buying a ticket to go back to PA, Jason never responded about picking Daniel up at the airport.  I was out the money for the ticket and Jason Sobek NEVER returned any of our calls or emails trying to get him to return the TV or pay us for it.  He also has my son's expensive camera.

My son thought Jason Sobek was a good guy but he has some serious issues including, obviously, not paying for tarantula shipments.

He leaves us no choice but to take matters to court.


----------



## Villosa

Hello everyone!

My name is Michael and I'm not really a "new" member of AB. I was under the name pogonomyrmex for the longest time but decided to use the same name for all my message boards. Anyway, I'm a big roach freak now...there's just something very interesting about them and I just want to collect ever single one out there... I used to keep all sorts of different insects, mainly native ants and mantids on and off. I'm also a big beetle fanatic, both terrestrial and aquatic. Currently I'm on my way to University of California Davis to study entomology. I've been engaged for almost a year to a very special woman, Wendy; I am truly lucky to have her.


----------



## wiseman

names Marcin, born in Poland and moved to the states when I was 5.  Im 20, a prelaw student at UGA.  Recently got my first T ( should be arriving any minute now!) b.bohmei sling   :


----------



## rjustice7

Hey Guys,

My name is Rob, and I'm 20 years old.  I just got into the tarantula thing, and have found myself fascinated...almost...addicted...I have a little B. Albopilosum (curly hair) named Sid who is at this time unsexed.  I have a little c. fasciatum (coasta rican tiger rump) who is still unnamed, and very soon I will be getting my G. Aureostriata (Chaco golden knee) that I ordered from Ken the bug guy.  I plan on naming him Ed after Edgar Allen Poe...regardless of sex lol.  

I plan on getting at least one more T before returning to college, but I'm unsure of what to get...if you have any ideas lemme know.  I want something a little above the beginner level...maybe even aggressive.  I'm been thinking about an L. Parahybana (brazilian salmon pink)...but I dunno.

-Rob


----------



## Teacher47

Hello my name is Lela.  I am from Arkansas.  I am a 1st grade teacher who loves critters.  I am a proud owner of an Grammosta rosea and an Giant Black African Milipede.  I did own a family of Madegascar Hissing Coachroaches but gave them to the Science Lab teacher when school let out for summer.  Could not handle bringin the coachroaches home. I also own an older Boston Terrier named Mattie and an West Highland Terrier named Watson.  I have 3 grown sons.


----------



## alupihan

*new in the boards*

hello, just wanted to say hi to everyone! im here to learn about inverts.


----------



## sirandyofgecko

*Hello!*

Hey Folks

I joined arachnoboards a couple of years ago whilst at uni, but didn't post.  I've recently returned and now have a much larger collection to boot!  

So hello!  I'm an English secondary school biology teacher (that's 11-18 year olds for those who talk in 'grades') and I keep a number of herps and inverts.  My inverts include _B. smithii, B. albopilosum, L. parahybana and 2 G. rosea_  I also have a number of different fruit beetles, giant millipedes, giant cockroaches, black beauty sticks, Maclays spectres and a mantid.

I also have a couple more T's arriving tomorrow namely _P. regalis, Cyclosternum fasciatum and Pterinochilus murinus_.


Now to find the gallery!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## R0NST3R

Hey My names is Ron, 24 from Grimsby, England..Fairly new to spiders but I dived in at the deep end at went and spent a little on spiders.... My collection consists of..

1 Juvie - Grammostola rosea 
1 Juvie - Brachypelma Albopilsum
1 Juvie - Poecilotheria Regalis
1 Juvie - Poecilotheria Striata
1 Juvie - Psalmopoeus Cambridgei 
2 Sling - Lasiodora Parahybana
10 Sling -  Ptreinochilus Sp.
1 Adult 1 Juvie - Haplopelma Lividum


----------



## victor

*my introduction*

hello everyone my name is victor and i currently have no inverts simply because my parents wont let me i hope to be getting a scorpion soon :razz:  but until then all im allowed to have are fish geckos and my two tiger salamanders along with my whites tree frog!!!!!!


----------



## jvelasco89

*I'm Jared!*

hello everyone, my name is jared, i'm new to this site, wanting to learn lots more about my tarantulas and look forward to meeting all kinds of knowledgeable people on here, and making new friends

please take a minute to view my profile and see all of my exciting pets

-Jared


----------



## Gordy

Hey, I'm Gordon. Always been scared of spiders til I got gifted a (female?)Chilean Rose?? Tarantula..I fell in love with her. <My other inverts are in my reef tank.   >
I am totalley new to Tarantulas and need to learn the basic care ...Light,food,humidity,substrate, etc...
Oh, also,I tend to ramble.


----------



## jakob963

*Hi I am new*

I am a new in the forum can any body say Hi !


----------



## olablane

Hi, welcome to AB. You will find alot of very helpful people here so enjoy the addiction!!!


----------



## Pinklizard

Ok I'm new and I've never posted on a chat board before. I know sad for the internet revolution. But hey I just started playing computer games for the first time this year, and I'm just now learning how to care for a tarantula, as in one month I acquired 3. So I'm thinking this is a good place for me to learn some valuable info on raising these interesting little critters....


----------



## Bullter

Hello!
My name's Artur. I'm 35. i'm from Poland. I'm new of this forum and my passions are spiders, scolopendra and mantis.  In my house I have many another speciment  

Greeting


----------



## NeVeN

Hello all weird tarantula lovers!  

I'm Nicholas, and am from Greece. I have a few tarantulas, and started with this habbit on early of 2003. Im hoping to rely on your experience and knowledge on how to keep my T's more happy and healthy.

Looking forward to chat away for our common beloved pets.


----------



## GuiltyByDesign

OK, here we go... *deep breath*

My name is Khrystyan and I'm an ex-pat living in Brazil. To be truthful, I'm very phobic of most spiders, but seem to be having no problems with tarantulas and the like. Not so much with the regular house spiders, those still terrify me. I don't know why Ts are different, perhaps because they are fuzzy looking?  All I know is that I really like looking at them and reading about them, possibly enough to get one sometime in the future. 

Currently, my girlfriend and I have 8 cats, 3 birds and some fish. Previously in the States, I had many reptilian friends, including a 17 foot long Reticulated python named "Shere". 

That's about it. Hopefully one day you will see me making posts about a T I own. Until then, I'll be asking questions and getting as much info as I can about these beautiful creatures.


----------



## runnergirl

Hi!  I am a veterinarian who likes exotics and a single divorced mom to a 4 yr old son.  I've been thinking about getting a tarantula but wanted to research it first to avoid as many mistakes as possible.  I'm planning on getting a G. aureostriatum.  I ordered a few books over the weekend, and I'm thinking about how to cat-proof the enclosure (thinking 20 gal long aquarium on the floor with a sturdy screen lid - it keeps the gerbils safe...).


----------



## yheboy

yheboy here, from makati philippines. got few bunches of T's n scorps in my place..

looking forward to collect additional specie of different kinds of inverts..

:clap:


----------



## drugscrub

*hello all*

hello,arachnojunkies   im Greg.long time herper (mostly pythons)the idea of scorps & t's as captives never struck my interest and about six months ago i was 'bitten by the bug'(in both senses of the word)and started reading up and collecting  scorps and T's.I started out with some "hot scorps"(after much species research of course) only to ensure i treat arachnids as a whole with the utmost respect that they deserve.


----------



## Tasey

'ello all,
My name's Jessie.. I live in Hellertown, PA and have the most awesome job of... well, I get paid to conduct tours of caves and drink hot chocolate. I'm 17 years young, and love my 9 tarantulas to death


----------



## dannax

Oh my, I'm Danny.. I live in North Texas. I like T's and I've lurked the board for a couple weeks now. Yes, I know all about every single one of you. No, just kidding. 

Hello....


----------



## varucu

Hello everyone,

I'm Chris and i've recently been bitten by this worderful hobby. I've beent reading the board for quite some time now and decided to signup. Thanks for being so involved here, I learned quite a bit from you guys. Keep it up.

All the best.

P.S.: here's one of my little loves  Enjoy


----------



## jrmrbcax

sup yo.

i'm jeremy. i have 6 tarantula's


----------



## dalitan

*hi every one...*

greetings...i am new here...im BITES.....hehehe im from philippines...and i own  2 T's......as you can see in my avatar, thats my sub-adult lasiodora parahybana...her name is Ophelia...i also have a smithi....about 3" and now on her pre moult stage....her name is Mina....nice meeting you guys...in looking forward to learn a lot of things from you....


----------



## A.K. Waters

Hello all, my name is Dale and I'm addicted to retics 

I have a minor addiction to T's and scorps as well....

Watch out...I love to post pics:}


----------



## Raina

*I'm new here, too!*

Yeah, I'm new in this part of town. I don't actually have a tarantula yet, but I'm looking to get one soon. I'll explain all that in the appropriate section. My aunt had one when I was a kid, but I don't remember much about it except that it was beautiful and scary (to a seven-year-old). Anyway, a little about me.... I'm very happily married, but no children yet, not until he graduates college. I'm more of a cat person than anything else, but I like spiders and snakes, too. I'm a very faithful and devoted Christian, and I'm about to join my church choir. Music is my world, it makes everything more fun. And now I'm rambling.....

~~Raina


----------



## Godzirra

I'm a noob to erytang.

I found arachnoboards through google searching -- about 3 days ago.
I bought avicularia  for my husband as a gift.


----------



## plunge

just today got my activation email but i joined in january
im on most of the other forums
and now here too


----------



## tarantulaterror

*hello*

hello i just joined the nation lol i got into ts awhile ago. i got a rosehair t which cured me of my arachnaphobia now i just bought another t which is a b.albopilosum and it came with a baby b.boehmei which i have no clue on how to house :'( they are in little photo roll containers if anyone has any ideas what i could do please i would welcome the advice from someone thats more advanced with the babys hello everyone and thank you


----------



## parasiteeve

*Hello,*

My name is Danielle and I have been in to arachnoculture for over ten years.  I have had many different species of tarantulas everything from the docile Grammostola spatulate (Chilean Rose-haired) to the evil and beautiful Pterinochilus species (Usumbura Orange Baboon) to too many to list all. I currently have two female dwarf tarantulas that I have had for nine years. When I first bought these two they were extremely small spiderlings. The only info that I have for one of the tarantulas the Aphonopelma Cochise (Gray tarantula) comes from the Color Guide to Tarantulas of the World, by Russ Gurley. I have heard that some of the scientific names are wrong in that book, so I'm not sure that is the correct name for my spider. The other dwarf is a Timesiphates SP.? (Uruguay Dwarf) I cannot find any info on that tarantula at all. Does anyone have any info on these two dwarf species? 

I was introduced to arachnobords from a breeder that I met at a reptile show, who I bought a very interesting and adorable Grammostola Aureostriata (Chaco golden knee) spiderling from.


----------



## bigdog999

Hi, my name is Ken.  I live in Massachusetts and I have mostly reptiles.  I have owned a Tarantula for several years, mostly to overcome my fear of spiders.  I mostly post on reptile boards, but came here to learn more about my Rose Hair.


----------



## shellallard

Hi there.I am Michelle (Shell) From Hampshire UK.
I am 21 And I first started this hobby a little over 18 months ago now.I had a G Rosea and then another and another.Sadly two passed away within 2 weeks of purchasing them from the pet store.They were riddles with mites apparently FROM when I bought them!!I now have a large feisty G rosea,A cutie pie cuddly G rosea An OBT,B Vagans,nhandu black and white birdeater and another 2 tiny G rosea slings.
Loving it! 
I have read and read about my tarantulas and always learning new things everyday about them.
Shell


----------



## blavod

*Hey*

Hi all. Just joined up so thought id say hi. Im quite new to keeping arachnids and have recently acquired an adult emperor scorpion and a 2yr old mexican red knee spider.Ive already found lots of very helpful information on the forum but still have many questions which i will be posting, cheers.


----------



## snakemaster1

*Hello from BC. Canada*

Hi there i am from BC. canada i keep mostly snakes but you never know what else could be cool.


----------



## nyckat

*Hi all*

My name is KAt, and I have been looking into a Brachypelma angustum or Guatemalan Redrump whatever you prefer to call them..but as always I have to do some background work first, I don't believe in keeping anything I dont know about, for their safty and comfort. I currently live with 2 cats, 5 aquariums , a vieled chameleon, a chinese water dragon and a bearded dragon.
 Living in the city doesn't work for larger animals! We have had a weeper capuchin monkey (rescue) dogs cats snakes lizards birds..I miss having the space to have a zoo..BUT also the older I get the less time I really want to spend with upkeep..so thats why I am here..


----------



## RedEarthExotics

My name is Cameron.  I have just recently started keeping tarantulas.  It seems just as addictive as pythons.  I currently keep and breed a variety of pythons and plan on doing the same with tarantulas.  I figured the best way to learn about tarantulas is to talk to other people keeping them so I decided to join this forum.  Can't wait to start!


----------



## Findtarantula

*Hi, all.*

May name is Olavo, live in São Paulo city - Brazil.
I owning my first one (two at realy) V. sorocabae last week and i'm newer with T.
I have been reading lots information here and learned a lot! thanks a lot for all!


----------



## sincupakes

*Yo*

Howz it goin


----------



## FuzzOctave

Heya!

Just joined. I've had numerous A. chalcodes as a kid, growing up in AZ. I used to catch them all of the time. 

I just got back into keeping T's about 2 years ago and I now am on the cusp of a habit. I wouldn't be surprised if my collection just keeps on growing. I do have to be careful not to acquire some of the more aggressive and or speedy sp. as I have a child in the house, who has also shown interest in having a T of his own. My spouse isn't too fond of my fuzzy ones either. But, who can resist having a Poki or a T. blondi?

Cheers!


----------



## summer.roxanne

Hello everyone, My name is Summer i'm from PA.   I have a small collection of T's, if you check out my profile you will see a list of them.


----------



## brunoboy

Hello!

I just came across this cool site and have been absorbing all I can.  I currently have a female rose hair and adore her.  I also have a bearded dragon, two corn snakes, four rabbits, two cats, a dog and a mule.   

I'll be back!


----------



## yheboy

*newbie here*

yheboy from makati, philippines

member : Philippine Tarantula & Scorpion Society (PTSS)

http://ptssociety.proboards99.com/


----------



## hentzi 222

*new to the board*

hello everyone!!
the names kevin and i have been into spiders my whole life. i got my first t. when i was seven, it was a pink zebra beauty (Eupalaestrus campestratus). i have had over twenty different species of t. i'm pumped to be a member of this website...
thanks


----------



## Drexxie

Hey gang,
I'm Chris. I play a little guitar, and work at a computer store. I haven't been collecting T's for too long, my first was a A. avicularia. Now I'm working on my 6th Tarantula.


----------



## arif26

hello all..I am Arif from kuala lumpur malaysia.
I am 26 and started this hobby about 4 months ago.
I now have 7 t's (2 lasiodora parahybana,1 lampropelma violaceopes,1 Cyriopagopus thorelli, 1 g rosea, 1 g aureostriata and 1 nhandu chromatus)

I hope that i could learn new things everyday about them..


----------



## dalitan

Hi, Im Zelig. Im 29 yrs old....and Im from Philippines....Im into exotic pets since 1996.....But just started to raise T last 2 yrs....got 3 T's, 2 snakes, 8 scorpions, 2 Iguanas, 2 birds, and other lizards....heheheh


----------



## enpp-

Hi, 
my name is Emilia even though everyone calls me Emppu. I live in Finland in a city called Naantali (that's where Moomins live ) with my 12 tarantulas. I'm studying to be a practical nurse and maybe someday I'll study myself to a doctor. I've lived with exotic animals all my life; my father used to breed snakes and we had lots of different kinds of animals 
My dad bought me my first tarantula, an adult _Lasiodorides striatus_ when I was 2 or 3, we don't remeber. I had asked him to buy it for me many times and one day he got home with it and I named her Antero. It was the favourite animal of all neighbourhood's kids. Every kid was catching different kinds of bugs to feed her. Even though she was so old already she ate very seldom. It died last october just when i had my 16th birthday  Nowadays I've got following spiders:

_0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia (!)
1.0.0 Brachypelma klaasi
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Citharischius crawshayi
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.1.1 Grammostola rosea
0.0.3 Lasiodora parahybana_

 I've been writing on finnish tarantula-forums for couple of years, but I wanted to know other keepers&breeders from other countries, 'cause that way I can learn even more about tarantulas and for me it's always exciting to discuss about different person's breeding methods.
 Even though I've had tarantulas almost all my life I've never felt necessity to have some extremly aggressive or poisonous species. I prefer so called "softy spiders", I don't know why  The most aggressive tarantula I have might be my _Acanthoscurria geniculata_


----------



## Songofthesoul

*Hi there~*

Greetings~
I'm from Korea.
And I'd like to raise the tarantulas.
In my Collection..
There are 13 tarans belongs to me.

Which are Salmon Pink birdeater, Giant Whiteknee, Pamphobeteus sp, Giant golden knee, salem ornamental, Sun Tiger, King Baboon and so on.

I want to tell you more information about me, but my English ablilty is so terrible and I can't write more.

Sorry..  bye~~


----------



## mustard_seed

*hi!*

Hi, i'm a newbie frm the philippines.  hope to learn more frm the experts of arachnoboards.  thanks.


----------



## kev hall

hello from the uk, been on the sidelines for the last few weeks,had to sign up to hi to my fellow keepers.Looking forward to learning more about my t"s


----------



## Tarantula_man94

have u ever been bit by your brown recluse?


----------



## Tarantula_man94

*im new*

im new and im 14 years old and im a beginner arachnid keeper i hope someday to be an arachnoligist i found ur website and i hope 2 learn from the experts here at the arachnoboards. ive had 2 rosehairs and hope 2 get another after summer. i also want an emperor scorpion. when i become more experienced i hope to own many other arachnids such as a king baboon, hatian brown, and thai tiger tarantula.  if you have any advice for me please tell me


----------



## araknospider

*Hello I need to sell some of my t's*

I have a brachypelma smithi Female Big for 230. with cage and heat pad and lid 
a/ Mexican blond a female rare spider to get in Canada also 200
a blue brush not sure the sex but amazing color comes with cage and lid 180
I have a chalco gold knee I'm asking 65 with cage I have a spider like a rose hair but it's a veneration called a calla she is Big and I'm asking 70 comes with cage 
I also have 3 pink toes avicularia Sp I want 50 each and does not come with cage the tanks there in are custom tanks and I made them for around 45 dollars I'd sell them for half 22.50*and the one with cork bark a bit more I have a and I want 85 with the custom tank she is in 
I have brachypelma vagans a Mexican red rump I want 60 not sure sex
I have a zebra tarantula Id like 60 for her 
most of my tarantulas are hers unless I say I don't know. hers are worth more a if you want two or three ill give you a price cut all spider must go with cages 

metalic pink toe $85.00
green bottle $175.00
aphonopelma chalcodes $200.00
$175.00 
I live in victoria BC


----------



## MysticDragon

*Introduce time*

Hello. I am Martynas, I am from Lithuania. Im 16 yers old. Joined this site, 'cuz it's full of great information. Realy want to learn more about arachnids...Now i have:

B.Boehmei
B.Albopilosum
G.Rosea(red)
P.Murinus

And some reptiles:

Pogona Vitticeps
Iguana Iguana
Tarentola Mauretanica
Lacerta Agilis

That all about me:liar:


----------



## ThistleWind

Hey guys, just registered here after about a week's worth of lurking. I'm glad to be here among such admirable and knowledgeable folk. I'll be asking a lot of questions in addition to browsing the innumerable amount of information on this site.

My name is Jim, I live in Alaska, and I have severe arachnophobia. I plan on conquering this fear, though it is difficult to tell people why. Maybe more members on this board can attest to this. I want to start a tarantula collection as I find them fascinating. I realized this after I couldn't stop obsessing over the spiders I saw in local pet stores. To make a long story short, fear turned into fascination...

I plan on buying my first tarantula spider this weekend at a local Petco. I think they advertise them as Rosehairs that live 2-6 years, which would make it male, though I hear pet stores offer mostly WC and it is better to go with CB.  Anyway, I plan on advancing my invert collection and I look forward to this forum helping me on the way. I'm also looking forward to helping anyone I can.

Thanks.


----------



## spidergirl20

*hello everyone*

Hi everyone from arachnoboard.
I am new into the Hobby and I am really excited and sad about my experience so far. I have 16 spiders now. I started this hobby my getting a inmature lasidora parabania. He is huge! After that I got two Avicularia's one vericolour and one Avic avic. now I am up two 16 spiders in about a month. 
I'm a quick learner but I've already killed my OBT spiderling after about 4 days

Kayla


----------



## ribbonneell

*I'm new with a question for my rescue Monitor*

I brought home a beautiful Savannah Monitor today from a local rescue. He is a juvinial, born 4-21-07 a little over a year ago, his body is 12 inches and with tail he is 23 inches.


----------



## slvdv

Hi, I guess I will introduce myself since I have been on here for a couple months. I have about 80 give or take taranulas. I am mostly interested in the Aphonapelma and brachypelma. I do have a variety of others also. Hope to learn much here


----------



## LadyRiotControl

*How do!!!*

Hello everyone

Noticed that BTS and Jan Ove rein use this site to thought it would be good to be part of the party  

Just got some scorpions again after being 2 years without, Just bought 3 Scorpio Maurus Palmatus... 1st time i've had these ones... they're awesome! So much attitude they're ace! Put the little male into the tank and he nipped and stung the tissue paper he was packaged in. The 2 females were like yeah whatever and went straight to sleep

Between me and the hubby we have quite a houseful: -

Des Mex Kingsnake, Texan Ratsnake, Everglades Ratsnake, Breeding pair of Chinese Water Dragons, lost count of how many tarantulas! And three kids!

hope to meet some cool people on here

Lady R
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ranman01

Hi Im Randy And I was stumbling upon Goliath Birdeating Diet Tips and stumbled about this yet forum......So I Decided to join and say whats poppin everyone..........

Ran


----------



## disturbedfred

HI Im sunil sachi from India.Intersted in snakes and scorpion and insects and photography.I have around three sp of scorpion nov....lychas sp, Buthoscorpio and indian Hetrometrus sp.I'm open minded and ur free to discuss anything=)


----------



## Nam

spidergirl20 said:


> Hi everyone from arachnoboard.
> I am new into the Hobby and I am really excited and sad about my experience so far. I have 16 spiders now. I started this hobby my getting a inmature lasidora parabania. He is huge! After that I got two Avicularia's one vericolour and one Avic avic. now I am up two 16 spiders in about a month.
> I'm a quick learner but I've already killed my OBT spiderling after about 4 days
> 
> Kayla


Sorry to hear about your Loss But welcome to AB


----------



## Pierre

hello everyone, im new here and Im from the Philippines and would love to learn more about tarantulas and scorpions... hope to learn more in here;P


----------



## Warren Bautista

Hello everyone I came to this sight cuz I love Ts and I have alot and gonna get more.


----------



## funnybeardy

hya all , im jim from leeds england .
im kinda new to t's but ive had inverts on & off for about 20 yrs now.
i currently have over 40 t's mostly brachys.
i also have many other inverts


----------



## D-back

Hi, I'm from Slovakia (but I have Hungarian nationality-so you can send me PM's in hungarian if you want  ).....I study at a medical school--I have one more year until my graduation... And something about T's --I started to keep tarantulas in February so I'm not very experienced yet...
Best.


----------



## Jackson

*Hey Everyone!*

I'm new to this site   I'm 23 & Female , married  with a son age 2 !
This seems like an interesting forum, so I figrued I would try it out!

I'm very much into reptiles, insects & arachnids , I am looking into getting a new pet soon, so I wanted to learn as much as I can before making my decision!

Thanks & Nice to meet you all!


----------



## GaryCrimson

Whats up everybody? I'm Gary and I'm from Ireland. Got a Chilean Rose last week for my b-day (Turned 21 I feel so old!!) and I want to learn as much as I can about it so what better way than to listen to the experts!! I hope to get around to knowing you all and sharing my experiences with lil Jeff


----------



## devilBoy__86

Hey my names Mike, I'm 18 and I live in Utah, I have no idea how this site works and would love some help from anyone who knows more than I do, I'm looking into getting a "pede" as everyone seems to call them, and definitely need advice on how to go about it


----------



## ZaccaV

Hi all,  I'm Zac, 28, from lovely Bradford in the UK.  I'm very new to the T keeping got my first only yesterday and beaut little Avic avic.  Looking forward to learning more on the joys of having Tarantulas!


----------



## h. livingood

*Good Opener*

Hello,
My name is Ian. I live in Nashville, TN. I'm a 22 year old, undergraduate music business major and an extremely avid T collector. I only have 3 T's at the moment, but with much deliberation I would like to become a breeder. I really only have one local place to purchase T's, so any other options would be greatly appreciated. I currently own a 4'' F (h.lividum)Cobalt Blue, 2.5'' Unsexed (cyclosternum fasciatum)Costa Rican Tiger Rump, and a 1'' Unsexed (gramastola rosea)Chilean Rose Hair. I am currently looking for any ideas on how to house my T's all together (but in their own set ups of course) so that I can better regulate the temperatures in their set ups. Any ideas...please get them to me.
        It's Good To See Enthusiasts Like Myself All In One Place
                             ARACHNOBOARDS Seems Peachy!


----------



## Michael DK

*All the way from Denmark....*

*Hi!*
First of all, great forum! I might just spend my summerholiday right here on *Arachnoboards * 

_Well, time to throw the dices...._

My name is Michael and i'm from Denmark.


----------



## louise

hi. i am louise and i have had snakes for 5 years. yesterday i got my first tarantula from reptscue. she sent it to me to help me get over my fear of spiders. she sent me a baby rosehair. i joined this site cause i know i will have a lot of questions and i will be reading up on them a lot.

i named her 'lily long legs' and she ate a cricket right away. here is a pic of her eating her first cricket. sorry it is through the plastic cause i did not want to disturb her.


----------



## LaArana

Greetings, guys and ghouls. 

I'm a 25 yr old Latino(for the most part) bloke residing in Texas. I've owned a pink-toe for about a week now. Predatory animals have always stricken fancy within me, and spiders def fit that bill, yeah. I hope to assimilate quality info chunks from this site! My collection of eight-legged friends will definitely expand in the days to come.  : ) ... carry on.


----------



## Kamikaze

Hello,
My name is Junji and I'm a newbie from the Philippines. For a start, I recently bought four ladies, they are: Brachypelma emilia, Avicularia avicularia, Acanthoscurria geniculata and a Nhandu chromatus.

I am very new to the hobby and am excited to interact with other members.
I have been a member here for more than a month now and this is my first post. Just wanna say hello to all of you. 
Have a good week everyone

Kind regards,
Junji


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna

*I'm a newbie too!*

My name is Rob and I joined AB a couple of months ago. I am a reptile lover and have been keeping and breeding them for about 15 yrs. My 13 yr old son has become fascinated with T's, so I bought him a G. Rosea and now I'm hooked. We currently have 8 and soon to be more.


----------



## inneshealy

Hey guys I'm from South Africa. I love spiders still building on my Tarantula collection though. Got a long way to go still so far I have the following :


1.1.3 brachypelma vagans (mexican red rump) 
0.1.2 brachypelma smithi (mexican red knee)
0.1.2 brachypelma albiceps (golden red rumps)
0.0.1 brachypelma emilia (mexican red leg)
0.0.2 brachypelma klaasi (mexican pink)
1.1.0 brachypelma boehmei (mexican fire leg)
1.1.2 brachypelma albopilosa (cury hair)

1.1.6 lasiodora parahybana (brazilian salmon pink)
0.0.2 lasiodora klugi (bahai scarlet)
0.0.2 lasiodora difficilis (brazilian fire red)

0.0.6 euathlus sp. (chile flame)

0.0.2 Phormictopus cancerides (Haitian Brown/Blue)

0.0.4 Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)
0.0.6 Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Trinidad Chevron)
1.1.2 Grammastola rosea RCF (Chilean Rose)
0.1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant White Knee Bird Eater)

0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus (Brazil Red & White)

0.0.4 Avicularia spec. Peru "Amazon Purple"
0.0.4 Avicularia spec. Brazil "Amazon Purple" 
0.1.5 Avicularia versicolor (Antilles Pink Toe)

0.1.3 Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental)
0.0.2 Citharischius crawshayi (King Baboon)


----------



## LaArana

inneshealy said:


> Hey guys I'm from South Africa. I love spiders still building on my Tarantula collection though. Got a long way to go still so far I have the following :
> 
> 
> 1.1.3 brachypelma vagans (mexican red rump)
> 0.1.2 brachypelma smithi (mexican red knee)
> 0.1.2 brachypelma albiceps (golden red rumps)
> 0.0.1 brachypelma emilia (mexican red leg)
> 0.0.2 brachypelma klaasi (mexican pink)
> 1.1.0 brachypelma boehmei (mexican fire leg)
> 1.1.2 brachypelma albopilosa (cury hair)
> 
> 1.1.6 lasiodora parahybana (brazilian salmon pink)
> 0.0.2 lasiodora klugi (bahai scarlet)
> 0.0.2 lasiodora difficilis (brazilian fire red)
> 
> 0.0.6 euathlus sp. (chile flame)
> 
> 0.0.2 Phormictopus cancerides (Haitian Brown/Blue)
> 
> 0.0.4 Psalmopoeus irminia (Venezuelan Suntiger)
> 0.0.6 Psalmopoeus cambridgei (Trinidad Chevron)
> 1.1.2 Grammastola rosea RCF (Chilean Rose)
> 0.1.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata (Giant White Knee Bird Eater)
> 
> 0.0.2 Nhandu chromatus (Brazil Red & White)
> 
> 0.0.4 Avicularia spec. Peru "Amazon Purple"
> 0.0.4 Avicularia spec. Brazil "Amazon Purple"
> 0.1.5 Avicularia versicolor (Antilles Pink Toe)
> 
> 0.1.3 Poecilotheria regalis (Indian Ornamental)
> 0.0.2 Citharischius crawshayi (King Baboon)


That list is certainly an inspiring list. I hope to reach these numbers of variety one day. Anyways, I'm fresh since yesterday, but welcome to the board.


----------



## stephen burton

Hi All

My name is Steve from South Africa. I am a relative newby to T's and have two at the moment, a _B. vagans_ and a _G. rosea_. Hope to learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## inneshealy

LaArana said:


> That list is certainly an inspiring list. I hope to reach these numbers of variety one day. Anyways, I'm fresh since yesterday, but welcome to the board.



Cool thanks man! I've managed to purchase some more since yesterday  

Added to the list now is 
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius purpureus (Purple TreeSpider) 
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas (Orange TreeSpider)
0.0.2 Pterinochilus murinus RCF (Usumbara Starburst)
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus spec. "Blue" (Singapore Blue)
0.1.0 Aphonopelma henzti
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus spec. "Ecuador II"
0.0.1 Psalmopeus cambridgei (Trinidad Chevron)


----------



## kirkbross

*Arachnewbe*

Grettings -- I'm not sure this is the right place, or even forum, but I couldn't find any general discussion area where I might post something like:

I found about a dozen tiny baby spiderlings in my car this morning that were extremely pale, creamy yellow (smooth and uniform); minuscule -- about the size of a tiny gnat; obviously recently-hatched and all in the same general area. 

I tried to find an egg hatching area, but couldn't. I love spiders -- used to catch black widows as a kid -- but I hate the idea of a hidden nest somewhere in my car, growing. One of them crawled across my girlfriend's face while we were driving. I just saw a documentary on Black Widows last night too, so it's ironic, but I don't think they were baby widows.

I live in Los Angeles -- any idea on a likely species?


----------



## oblivion22

*Hello from sweet home Alabama!*

Hey all you T lovers.  Just got my first T about 6 weeks ago.  I have since expanded my collection to ten T's.  I am 28 years old, have a wonderful wife of 7 years, and 3 beautiful little girls.  I hope to expand my collection, and my knowledge by using this here message board.


----------



## Tarantula_man94

im gabriel but people call me gabe. im 14 years old and love arachnids


----------



## HerbertWest

*Hello*

So Ive been a member of the site now for like almost a year and have yet to do an introduction cause im slow...Got a small but decent collection of t's going and try to expand as often as possible..have a few pics posted and more to come...so hello everyone...
Andrew


----------



## C Cartwright

*Hello*

Hi,

My names Claire. I don't have any T's at the moment as I am traveling and I don't think my suitcase would be suitable accommodation. I'm hoping to settle into a permanent home later in the year and I am hoping to get some T's then. 
In the meantime I plan to learn as much as I can in preparation for then so I will hopefully get as few surprises as possible. I will probably be asking stupid questions and embarrassing myself so I apologize now.
Thanks

Claire


----------



## Arachnosold1er

Hello Everyone!!
My name is Branden and I have been an arachno-nut for about 8 months now. My friend introduced me to the hobby and I now own 5 T's and looking for more. As you can probably tell by my User ID, i am a U.S. Soldier. I have been in the Army for two long years, and I am stationed in Georgia. I originally from South Carolina. I am also into cars and guitars!! Will have pics soon! 

Bye!


----------



## Krazy Kat

*Hi all*

My name is T.j.,I've just gotten into the this cool hobby.My first tarantula is B.emilia and my next will be A.versicolor.If any one has some words of wisdom for a new comer that would be cool...


----------



## jme

*allo*

allo all im from edmonton alberta canada and i just recently got into inverts about half a year ago and figured a site like this would teach me alot about scorpions and tarantulas and also help me out if i had any questions i have a little list right now but im inlove with almost every tarantula and scorpion and i want to save every one i see in the pet stores  so i figure it will grow quickly

0.1 avicularia metallica shes all matured and ready to mate now wooo :clap: 
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue) almost has all her/his colors cant wait
0.0.1 B. smithy 
1.0 gramastola rosea atleast i think its a male one more molt and ill know for sure :? 
0.0.1 tanzanian red claw scorpion
0.0.1 B. jacksoni
0.1.0 black emperor with 11 scorplings so cute


----------



## Jason0528

my name is Jason and i have been keeping exotic animals for well over 8 years now with a collection that never stops growing lol.  i just recently found out about this site through a friend and have decided to join since i have plenty of arachnids in my collection and it would always be good to have people who can help when i need it.  i have been a member of reptilescanada.com for i believe a couple years now.  so that's pretty much all i have for now.  off to feed the zoo!!!!


----------



## dj_flip03

*Ey guys!*

Just new here (and to the hobby).  Got the ff slings:

a.seemani
b.smithi
g.aureostriata
a.versicolor

all are just about 2-3cm small


----------



## -Exotic

*Famous Words.*

Well hi everyone thanks to let me join you and your crew on this site i heard about this site so i joined im 16 years old and i love insects and reptiles i have quite a bit of creatures of myself tiger centiepde egyptian etc thx for having me here im looknig forward at meeting everyone here thank you to the arachno team!!


----------



## calum

hi y'all. im fairly new to keeping inverts and so far i have 19 pandinus imperator. 
im hoping to get some hadrurus arizonensis soon.


----------



## Vettech1

*Hi everyone,*

I have quite a bit of experience with arachnids.  My daughter and I are doing a specialized kids & adult educational & entertainment program, we go to a lot of schools, churches, ymca's & convalescent centers. We are always looking for large gentle arachnids to use in our programs & this seemed to be a great place to hook up to find other people interested in the same thing we are and maybe to find some new pets to add to our collection.  We also have herps and some other exotic stuff but the inverts have been my favorites for awhile. Great to be here.


----------



## drummindan2007

Hey everyone!

New here. Been keeping Scorps for the past 6 months or so.

Hope to chat with you all soon!


----------



## PsychoSpider

My name is Jason. My collection right now consists of 0.0.1 Gorygella sp. (or however you spell it) 0.1.0 Grammostola rosea 01.0 Hadogenes paucidans and a B. dubia colony and more to come. Bye!


----------



## johnnyb9999

My name is John I live in south Texas I am 22 and have a T Blondi and a Stout leg baboon


----------



## JennifuhC

Hello everyoneee!!!


----------



## scorpis

*A member for a year, and finaly something about me*

Hey!

I have been a member here in a year now, often in here to find some info and stuff, really good info to find on this forum :clap: 

So, let me tell you people about me and my animals.
I am a 19 year old kid (born 4th of july  ) whit arachnids and reptiles on my mind.

Arachnids i have now:
0.2.16 pandinus imperator
0.0.1 pandinus cavimanus
0.0.2 hottentotta judaicus
0.0.3 androctonus australis
1.2.0 archispirostreptus gigas

Scorps on their way:
0.0.2 androctonus bicolor
0.0.2 leiurus quinquestriatus
0.0.2 hottentotta trilineatus
0.0.2 heterometrus longimanus

Arachnids i had:
1.0.0 heterometrus spinifer
0.0.1 leiurus quinquestriatus
0.0.1 archispirostreptus gigas
0.0.2 scolopendra mirabilis

Reptiles i have:
1.0.0 pogona vitticeps
1.2.0 eublepharis macularius + 3eggs in incubator
0.0.1 rhacodactylus auriculatus
1.0.0 anolis caronilensis

Reptiles i had:
0.0.1 gecko gekko
0.2.10 lepidodactylus lugubris
1.0.0 iguana iguana
1.2.0 lacerta vivipara

I know this is not an reptile forum, but i think its worth to put in my list over animals. So i have/had a lot of animals, and i hope i can get in help for someone in her 

A picture thread will come up soon


----------



## AngelPixel

helllo everyone. im a millipede girl. although i have been known to fancy some roaches and other little critters. no centipedes or t's for me though. ;P  i like my slow moving detrivores the most. im looking to get more so if you know anywhere let me know!


----------



## mohsy2

*Hello*

 Im so excited to finally get a account on here

me and b-fish are starting a collection/selling trading, exc. but im very interested in inverts and i have a lot to learn so i wanna soak it up every chance i can


----------



## Naveed83

Greetings. New here, but not totally new to the world of arachnids. I've had a mild interest in them all my life, but just recently I have become heavily hooked on them from playing with the macro photography setting on my digital camera. 

I'm not to knowledgeable on the scientific names or identifying species yet, but I've got a basic general knowledge on them. 

I was born in Phoenix, AZ and moved to Colorado when I was 3. Had tons of fun hunting black widows when I was a kid during summer time, which I usually spent at my grand parents in Phoenix. Thats where my mild interest on arachnids and other invertebrates started. 
Currently I live in Hillsboro, Oregon where I've been since I was 13. 

At the moment I have no invertebrate pets, but I had a funnel weaving spider a few years back. I caught it, but let it go after a week. Also I've been wanting to get a tarantula for a couple years now, but my wife won't have it lol. In the meantime though I've been happy just photographing the local arachnid and invertebrate life around my apartment.

Wow, thats the longest intro I've ever done. Anyways I'll post some of my photos here in the near future.


----------



## Tarantula007

*hi all*

Hello all am from belgium and have my first tarantula and i love her.
Its a C.Crawshayi(she is 2years old) but soon to have more tarantulas.
Love this hobby.

ps:sry for my crap english


----------



## Jo&Rich

*Hello everyone!!!*

Hey everybody we are new to the thread and we are pretty new to the arachno-world as well. You will probably see me on here primarily posting because I am the one that initially got started with taking in T's as pets. My name is Richard, I was just a recent arachnaphobe but now I am an arachnoholic  my girlfriend Joelle (pronounced Jo Elle) was the one that talked me into buying my first invert.

Anyway, we are a laid back couple that are always wanting to experience and learn new things. And we are going to be happy to talk to each and every one on you during our stay here at the AB!


----------



## stevetastic

*Hello*

Hi.  My name is Steve.  I just graduated with a degree in zoo animal technology.  My big passions are all wildlife from Madagascar and inverts.  I had my first T (stripe knee) about 3 years ago and my first scorpion (emporer) about 4 years ago.  After they passed away (under someone elses care while i went home on vacation  ) i took some time off to focus on school and then take a month long trip to madagascar but now i'm getting back in to it in a much bigger way. I currently have:

Tarantulas:

Mexican Redknee Tarantula (_Brachypelma smithi_):                  0.0.2 
Mexican Fireleg Tarantula (_Brachypelma boehmei_):                 0.0.1
Chilean Rose Haired "Flame" Tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_):    0.0.1
Guyana Pinktoe Tarantula (_Avicularia avicularia_)                    0.0.1
Panama Red Rump Tarantula (_Sericopelma rubronitens_)           0.1.0
Brazilian Salmon Birdeater (_Lasiodora parahybana_)                 0.0.1

Scorpions:

Emperor Scorpion (Pandinus imperator)                                1.1.0
Giant Desert Hairy Scorpion (Hadrurus arizonensis)                 1.0.0
Flat Rock Scorpion (Hadogenes troglodytes)                          0.0.1


more to come when the reptile expo hits town this weekend!!!

I also helpred set up the "Arachno-shack" at chehaw wild animal park in albany georgia while i interned there.


----------



## tamsi

*Hello..*

Hi everyone...

I'm a new arthropod convert.  My favorites are the hymenopterans, but I guess they wouldn't make good housepets.   Besides, I need them in my garden!  I'm running out of room for all my little tanks with various creepies in them! 

I'm a naturalist with a county parks and recreation department (some folks call me a "park ranger"- but in our system those guys are law enforcement, not educational.) Been doing that for 12 years now.  I also teach high school biology, going on my 6th year. 

Looking forward to learning alot from everyone here.:worship:


----------



## Luke Anthony

*Newbie Alert lol*

Hi all my name is luke  I hope your all well,   this looks like a good forum cant wait too get stuck in but at the moment im setting up my colbolt blue new tank and i do have other spiders too i have one of each G.rosea,Davus Fasciatum,Brachypelma Verdezi,Avic,Lasiodora parahybana,Haploelma Lividum as above,and one Brachpelma Vagans on the way from the UK because i do live in Ireland o yes i forgot i also have a Brachypelma Boehmei on hold until i get a new tank for her.I am also on B.T.S and bugnation so some of you's might know me i dont no yet but if you dont Hi again    ok i better go and sort out this tank .


----------



## sn95

Hello all, I am Evan and I am new to both this forum and to keeping Inverts(well anything that isn't out of the backyard). After reading around looking for info on the internet, this site kept popping up and helped me a lot so I decided I would join.


----------



## tikboyoyoy

hi to all invert fans ! btw im from philippines. nice to meet u all guys!
i just recently got my new T`s ones a boehmei and the other one is a rosea..
and uhm btw... anyone from philippines here ? specially from cebu ?

^_^

gudluk to all hobbiest!


----------



## K.R.B.K

*hey guys, i'm new..*

i'm kenny ralph b. kapili, from the philippines, 20 years old.. i'm an archer, frisbee player and an arnisador.. i've been catching wild things since i was 5 or 6 and my favorites have always been spiders and scorpions.. hope i can contribute to this site and maybe make friends along the way.. my tarantula is a wild-caught native, 3 inches long, chocolate brown with "tribal" markings on her cephalothorax, female and fairly easy to handle.. hoping to catch and raise more natives particularly Selenobrachys philippinus and Cyriopagopus thorelli..


----------



## K.R.B.K

tikboyoyoy said:


> hi to all invert fans ! btw im from philippines. nice to meet u all guys!
> i just recently got my new T`s ones a boehmei and the other one is a rosea..
> and uhm btw... anyone from philippines here ? specially from cebu ?
> 
> ^_^
> 
> gudluk to all hobbiest!


bai, taga leyte ko.. asa ka naka kuha sa imong mga tarantula?


----------



## stangfreak

hello, my name is Brian. my username is stangfreak because of the many 5.0 mustangs i've owned. i live in kansas city kansas and i'm here to check out your forum. i have 10 Ts as of now. i had 12 but i recently got rid of 2 and one died.


----------



## Anthony Straus

Hi all,

My name is Tony Straus, and I just got into keeping inverts recently. Been trolling the forums here for about a year and thought it would be a good idea to throw up an intro. I'm 23 yrs old, with a BSC in Biology, just starting up my masters. Looking forward to meeting many of you.

Cheers


----------



## RolliePollie360

*Hey all*

Hi my names Brian, I'm from Jersey. I've been in the hobby with Panther Chameleons for some time now, and I'm getting crazy for mantids and T's.

I also have a couple questions...

Whats the best way to breed Blaptica Dubias?

And how many does one female, on average, produce?

thanks,  

    And glad to have joined this siiiick forum!

         -Brian


----------



## cawink

Hi Arachnoboards,

I'm in Davis, CA and just started my tarantula adventure!  I've done a lot of reading here and would like to join this great community.  Thank you for the knowledgeable and inviting group of people here.


----------



## tscott189

heyyy my names tyler scott. im 17 years old and im from hagerstown maryland. i own 3 spiders, 1 haplopelma lividum female. 2 2 grammostola rosea 

looking for answers to questions, and maybe i can answer some too


----------



## PSYS

Used to go by ZOKU here on the boards...

Just started getting back into T-collecting.  I sold all of my previous collection after getting laid off from Northwest Airlines three years ago.

My girlfriend bought me (2) P. regalis and (1) P. murinus for my birthday today!!  *yay!*  

I'm looking forward to making new friends here on the forum and discussing all I can about my new pets!


----------



## grasshopper

*David*

Hi, I'm David, I live just north of London, England. I teach martial arts, along with my girlfriend Suzy and love to travel, do crazy sports and keep spiders. My girlfriend however doesn't think the last idea is the best, but hey, the spiders were there first! lol Hope to learn and share with anyone willing.
Please see my first other post for a pic of my newest s'ling... he's great.


----------



## Jugger

Hi.

I like tarantulas


----------



## reptiledude007

Hello!!! I have a Guyana Pink toe Tarantula!!! I will have a Skeleton Tarantula soon!!!


----------



## Burak

hi everyone
im burak from turkey i love tarantulas i love spiders i love you all
i've 1.0 g.rosea,0.0.2 a.versicolor,0.0.1 p.platyomma


----------



## jellybean

hi. my names leanne, i an 24.
my boyfriend bought me my first tarantula yesterday. i used to be petrified of spiders, id cry and throw up if i saw one on the tv let alone in the same room as me then my boss sent me to see a hypnotist and after 6 sessions i held his chilean rose. i was so proud of myself.


----------



## MissJaime

Oh Hi, JellyBean. Im from Wales too 

Anyway, Hi all Im a newbie here who needs to know which section to post about my house spider in please?


----------



## Yume_Lee

*Hai*

Hello, this is Yume Lee, from central area of Brazil. I am afraid im quite new to forums system, but i think i can handle it... Well, i am keeping one tarantula, wich species is still unindentified  . I think it is a "Acanthoscurria musculosa" or "Vitalius longisternalis". Im 19 years old, lookin' for a girlfriend lol. Oh if someone could help me to find out what my T species is, i would thankfuly love it~!
Thankss


----------



## selina20

Heya im new. Im Sel and i live in Leicester England but go to uni in Portsmouth. I currently have 28 tarantulas and am specialising in breeding Nhandus and Grammies.


----------



## JayLeidal

*Hello*

New to forum. Not new to inverts.  I'm 26 and I live in Denver Colorado.  I post on milehighbugclub.com lately.  Still new to the forum way of life.  I keep roughly a dozen T's but that's gone up lately due to my A. Versicolor egg sac that I just opened to reveal a whole mess of babies (I'll be posting on the breeding report real soon).  Its great to be a part of the community.   Thanks.


----------



## coolgunz

good day to all,

by the way, my name is jun.. currently residing in cebu city, philippines..
a friend of mine introduced me to this forum coz im also interested in learning
about tarantulas, centipedes and scorpions...

hope i can be a part of your community..


----------



## tikboyoyoy

K.R.B.K said:


> bai, taga leyte ko.. asa ka naka kuha sa imong mga tarantula?


nyahaha... bisayaa... sa istorya.net ko kuha bai... hehehe au2x


----------



## Yume_Lee

tikboyoyoy said:


> nyahaha... bisayaa... sa istorya.net ko kuha bai... hehehe au2x


lol
:wall: 
ahsu basiauo sjaoih shau i knoow that lang tooo
xD
:8o


----------



## Jennifer

*Hello*

Hello,
I'm 2 months new to the hobby, and lets just say i've been bitten (not actually bitten ).  I have 2 young boys (3 and 6 years old).  my youngest used to run around pretending to be a dog or a cat.  But now he's my little spider (as he says), so I guess i'm not the only one that likes our little girl (i'm pretty sure our pinktoe is a girl).  My husband is the one with the experience with these guys and i'm enjoying getting to know about them.  So, you will see me around trying to get as much information as I can.


----------



## Spider-Mad

Hi all a new one here,
27 from the northeast
currently got 7 tarantulas, 
2 chile roses 
1 B emelia
1 peru pink toe
1 antilles pink toe
1 costa rican zebra
and a cobolt blue

Hopefully once we move i will be getting more again.

anyway just wanted to say hi


----------



## oregongrown

*Hello everyone!*

Hello, my name is Nik, or you can call me oregon, eitherway, I am new to this forum so I am saying hello! As you probably can tell, I am from Oregon. I just bought my first tarantula about 4 days ago(Chilean Rose Hair). I have been doing a lot of research and ways to care for my pet. I think she has already started moulting! I haven't even seen her eat yet . She covered her lair entrance up completely with webbing, unless she is just being weird...:? 
Anyways, I hope I can learn a lot from all of you, people in here seem to be very friendly!
A little about me, I am 20, I have always loved spiders and I want to learn everything I can about them.. I am a very friendly person and treat everyone I meet with respect, if I ask something dumb I am sorry!! I try my best to do research before asking newby things:razz: Anyways, I have to head off to work, I will be posting soon!!


----------



## CodeWilster

*New Member*

Hello everyone! My name is Cody, I'm 17 and I've been keeping tarantulas since last December and I've already worked my way up to a monster collection; however most are small spiderlings and subadults. I recently successfully breed my G. roseas and am experiencing the pain it is to take care of 150 spiderlings...but it's worth it to me. I may be owning more if a few of my breeding loans follow through with Northwest Inverts (AWESOME SITE!!!) I've got a room full of tanks and it's only getting more crammed each day. As soon as the spiders start oozing out of my ears then I might stop...maybe. ;P I've got everything from the typical H. lividums, B. smithis, G. roseas and the like to the much more rare Poecilotherias (metallica, subfusca, regalis, miranda) and others such as E. pulcherimaklaasi etc. I'm looking to get my hands on some Xenesthis next :drool: Anyway I can't wait to get involved more in this community and meet some peeps. I'll try and post some of my better spider photos soon.
Peace


----------



## gmantids

hi im new just jioned to day i breed mantids so ya


----------



## Ritzman

Hello to all. I am 23 years young and have loved herps and inverts for as long as I can remember. I am new to computers(just got a computer and got on the world wide web back in Dec. 07) as well as tarantulas. I went to a reptile show (Taylor,Mi.) back in April and purchased my first T . Now 8 eight-legged bundles of joy later I just cant get enough. I have been _lurking_(learning the lingo, Oh Yea) on this forum since then absorbing so much info from all you fellow T lovers. I finally decided to join a while back and now I am finally posting. I hope to learn more and make comrades with other T enthusiasts.

Soon I will post pictures when i figure out how to. This is all just so new to me, with the postings and threads and forums and signatures and advatars and whatnot. Sheesh. It _is_ nice to know that if i have any questions or concerns with my lil guys(hopefully gals in there too) that i will get information that isn't worthless .


----------



## juggalosnyper

hi all. been lurking for a whole now thought id finaly say hi. names todd. i have 2 T's right now. have one A. versicolor sling. had her for about 2 weeks now. also have one costa recan zebra(aphonopelma seemani) that ive had for about 2 years. i also have a bearded dragon named lilly. heres a couple pics.

this is lilly shedding today. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  my baby versi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 and my zebra


----------



## mark1977

*hi all*

My name is mark and after coming across this wonderful worldwide forum decided to join to make new international friends and to share my mantis hobby with others with the same interests.
I live just outside of london U.K and am 31 years old.
I have a vast collection of mantids including many different species which i sell and would like to swap for new species.
please feel free to check out my profile listing my wonderful collection of inverts and feel free to send me a PM to say hello.
I thoroughly look forward in hearing from you all soon.

Kind regards

mark.


----------



## Robert Bohnet

*I'm back...*

Changed ISP's, so I here I am again.
            Later, Bob


----------



## A.iodius

hey all 38 yo divorced male living in Utah. currently have 10 tarantulas of 8 different species not counting the 86 new pink toes that hatched last week. Been keeping inverts most of my life one way or another. Looking forward to getting to know everyone here.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94

Hello , 

arrrr
I guess i found this place when i was searching for some information on Tarantulas and scorpions n such it seemed like a forum worth of signing up to , most  if not all my friends in real life dont too much care for them so itll be nice to speak with people who appreciate the beautiful things in life! im looking to expand my little insect farm thing or whatever you would call it my family of insectszys hehehe . I'll be looking forward to talking /working with you fellow insectors!  

!


----------



## Aleen

Hi everyone.
I've found this forum on the page of Pandora (one of the most famous Ukrainian arachnokeepers). My name is Alyona, I'm 16 yrs. and already got my first spider a week ago) It's Brachypelma Albopilosum. A female, 4-5 cm (body). I am to open aspecial web-site about B. Albopilosum, to help other people with my own experience and post some experiment results of teaching spiders) (for exemple, Pandora have tought her morinus to atack when she makes a hand move and to calm when she touches her leg. Just imagine. Any other morinus would definitely atack you in that case, but I am sure that spiders' posibilities are really wide and we have to develop them.


----------



## Marcelle

*hellooo*

hi everyone,
my name's marcelle. well of course also new to this forum. 
got a 2 years old (i think) tarantula which i dont know much about, so if there's anyone that can maybe tell me what kind of tarantula i've got, pop me a msg...


----------



## tifa

Hii. I registered at this website a long time ago and I actually forgot about it but I'm back.  I'm Tifa.


----------



## Barrington

been registered for a while, but never posted. currently have a b. smithi sub adult and two (used to be 3) p. imperator. had them for a year, and am hoping to get more.
great forum too


----------



## Edrick

*Hi all!*

This is my first post just starting to get in the hobby though my girlfriend hates spiders ...(Go figure...)
I am from Montana and I have only met one other enthusist in my town there is only 2 pet shops in town and neither one gets T's in regularly. 
O well with some help from this site and you guys out there maybe my gf will relize they ain't so bad!


----------



## HeReTiC

Hi,

this is my first post here. My name is Christopher and i'm 22 years old.
I live in Germany and bought my first spider about 4 1/2 years ago. It was a G. rosea.

At the moment I've got 

- 0.1.0 G.rosea
- 0.0.1 B. smithi (about 3 cm body length)
- 0.0.1 B. albopilosum (about 1.5 cm body length)
- 0.0.5 N. chromatus (about 0.8 - 1 cm body length)
- some mid-European spiders

Sorry for my bad English. 

Greets
Christopher


----------



## gilbertgamz

hi guys! i am gilbert gamolo from cebu, philippines.  I've just been into Ts for around a couple of months now.  An officemate showed me a site about Ts and said he's planning on getting a couple of slings.  It got me interested....and here I am now with a couple of albos and one local p.baeri.  hope to learn more from this forum.


----------



## bamato

Hello everyone!  I'm new to these boards and the hobby.  My wife is big into it so when I met her naturally I got attached   I'm still getting use to all the latin names for stuff, so here's what I have 

P. Regalis, H. Lividium, G. Rosea, and my new sling Usambara   I've never had a sling before so hopefully I end up with a female and hopefully she lives


----------



## dragon_95

hello um..
my name is allan.
im not really new to tarantulas because i have been keeping them for 12 years . thx


----------



## twistedmind

My name's Steve...
I've been keeping reptiles for many years but recently decided to start keeping some tarantulas. I currently have..

Curved-horn Baboon-_Ceratogyrus bechuanicus_

Mexican red rump-_Brachypelma vagans_

Chile Pink Burst-_Paraphysa scrofa_

I would like to keep different _Avicularia_ sp especially the Martinique Pink toe-_Avicularia vercsicolor_


----------



## reece harvie

hi there im from sth australia and looking at getting a tarantula. my options are a selenocosmia or a selenotypus, for a first timer, any suggestions?


----------



## Hurts@1st

Hello all,

I'm 33 years old and still haven't out grow flippin rocks, herp'n across the county and collecting creepy crawlies. Great site!


----------



## onereason

hi everyone!
im from south africa and have joined because of my love for tarantulas.
hope to learn more than i already know!

hi everyone!
Im new to the site and from south africa.
I hope to learn alot of new things i do not already know.


----------



## jerseygirl

*first timer; please be gentle*

Hi all,
     My name is Shara. I thought it would be great to get some advice and feedback from people who actually know what they're doing!  I had a couple of T's a long time ago but they didn't live a long time in my care.  I hope to do better this time around.
     Got back into the hobby a year ago with a 1" chaco sling from a local breeder. It's currently about 3" and apparently pre-molt. Encouraged by this bit of success, I picked up 3 new slings this week. I have a nice A. versicolor, about 1", that's eating and webbing like crazy.  (Very cool to watch, especially as the chaco was basically a pet rock for the last year.)
     The other 2 slings (C. fimbriatus and A. geniculata) are only .05" and running away from the smallest crickets I offer so I tried some tiny leaf hoppers out of my yard and picked up a fruit fly culture at the pet store.  Still not sure if they're eating, tho. Any suggestions?  Thanks!
     Apologies if this is not the right place to post this!


----------



## spideyjg

*Noob*

Name is Jim and a bit of an arachnid fan. Looking forward to the expertise here.

My wife freaks on them though.  

Jim


----------



## dragon_95

Hi i just joined today . my name is alen and im from arizona . im looking forwrad to mking new friends here at arachnoboards . thank you.


----------



## Quickone4u

Hi, my name is Mike. My girlfriend Crystal and I are new to the hobby having just purchased a Rosie a little over a month ago. We're loving every bit of it so far and look foward to hopefully expanding our collection in the future. Great looking site here with what appears to be some great info and advice for our new found love. Look foward to getting to know some of you and learning as much as we can.


----------



## Hornets23

*New here.*

Hey everyone,
I'm new to arachnoboards.  I have a Rose hair and a mexican redknee tarantula and am hoping to get a few others soon as well.  I also have few garter snakes.  This seems like a really cool site.


----------



## Deroplatys

WOOHOOO
After 3 accounts and so many months its finally worked and im finally online :?
I try to join a forum that dedicated to the type of inverts i keep and couldnt find much info on whip scorpions till here 
I mainly keep phasmids followed by mantids, and then beetles, roaches, and whip scorpions and tailless whip scorpions
Im quite a frequent poster so i`ll get posting some pics every now and then, heres a few of bugs ive either kept or still keep just to give you an idea 
































BTW im also know as Morpheus uk and dEsSiCaTa_UK on other forums


----------



## communist

*Tad*

My name is Tad. I am new to the forum but have always meant to sign up. I am from Calgary and have lots of tarantulas.


----------



## NeXus1

Hi all.  My name is nick.  I've been reading the posts here for some time and finally decieded it was time to get in on the action.  I live in Austin, Tx and have been keeping t's for 3 years.  I just bought my 5th T, 2nd sling and cant find a whole lot of usefull info on her(hopefully) like i could the others.  Hoping ya'll can help at some point.  Am looking forward to talking with all of you.


----------



## kingkingsnak

Uh...hi im Lake, im new to all of this i would like help making threads, wanna make a few on making habitats for ant's (including queens) how to catch a queen what to feed them, ect. ect. if anyone could help me, send a private message! =D


----------



## kingkingsnak

*sup people*

hi im lake i need help making threads, and im brand new to this so if anyone could help it would be appreciated, im new to ant farms, and very experiances with handling snakes


----------



## DesertZone

Hi,
I from southern Idaho and love the deserts and all the animals in them.  I love reptiles and all the other cool things. 

-Aaron


----------



## liljake

Hello
I'm Sue, Kevin and  I just got are first 9/04 Rose Hair Tarantula and he/she is a juv.


----------



## hasani1408

I'm sumayyah. I'm from Baltimore,Maryland.  a year ago I was completly terrified of all spiders. but now I am a complete T lover. Thanks to my new husband's A.seemanni.


----------



## jb7741

*Hello*

Hello all. I am brand new to the highly interesting world of tarantula keeping.
I am a nurse for Caterpillar in Peoria, IL. 

My wife wanted to buy my stepson a spider as a gift. I have always been of the opinion that you should never leap before you learn, I did quite a good deal of research on the subject. In my internet travels I came across this forum and was quite impressed. Anyway, We just became proud owners of a lovely G Rosea yesterday. As of right now I am the caretaker for "Hairy", but will be giving it to my stepson in 2 weeks as an anniversary gift.

I seem to have grown quite interested however in my own collection and will be getting my own Rose just as soon as Hairy goes to his/her new home.

Cheers, JWB


----------



## redcloud

*Hey All*

This is my first post and hello to all. Greetings from Ireland
I got my first T about a year, a B.smithi, which was a juvenile. 
She has had two moults now and looking great. 
I have ordered a Euathlus sp. "Blue" Pichangui Blue Beauty which is arriving tomorrow and was wondering have any of you guys have some experience with them or own one.

Hope to hear from someone soon !

G


----------



## troboy

only new here so please take it easy on me lol     jus sayin hello as ya do    ill introduce myself properly when i post pics up of all mr creatures over the weekend. I keep assorted t's, couple scorps and a couple mantids. lookin forward to getting to know you all


----------



## dolphnslvrsea01

*Brand Spanky New :}*

Hi all!
I have joined this forum for a few reasons. I found it first by looking up info on Dubia Roaches, which I just bought a small colony from a friend in hopes that they multiply and become a constant feeder for my beardie.
After looking around I decided to join due to being able to receive awesome info on them, but because I can receive info on so many other things! 
I hope to one day have a few tarantulas and other spiders, millipedes, and other buggies! But, for now I have to limit my pets due to money and my honey has a slight phobia - he knows he will have to man up one of these days!! 
Well I guess thats it for now.....


----------



## DaveWright

*Introducing myself*

Hi.  I had a Chilean rose spider who died in June of this year--I had her for 19 years, and it was an adult when I bought it.  I have had tarantulas continuously, with the exception of one year, since 1969, and just today I finally joined the American Tarantula Society.  

I look forward to buying a new pet soon!  

Dave in Virginia


----------



## Extreme

Hi,

I'm coming from Belgium, I'v some spiders, and I'm just new on the forum...

Hope to find a lot of information here.

Regards,


----------



## Excess-T

*Hey, fairly new, haven't intro'd yet.*

I live in Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. I currently own one discoid roach, one Quaker parrot, a tank of slugs, one C. elegans s'ling, and one immature male G. rosea. In the spring and summer I raise baby birds that fall from nests, or get injured, and release them back after they've been weaned. I have had experience in the past with green iguanas, geckos, parrots, chickens, ferrets, fish, Garter snakes, corn snakes, constrictors, turtles, frogs, mantids, roaches, true spiders, and Black/Red Slugs. I'm looking forward to a Boa constrictor imperator to come this winter, and some Hyalophora cecropia caterpillers to come in a year.

I'm 15, female, and my name is Rochelle. Please feel free to chat.


----------



## Tinkerbell1982

*Hello*

I am new here. I'm just getting into the hobby of T's. I have a G. Rosea who just molted. I also have an Aligator Lizard. 
Me and my fiance are doing well with this. He's the one who got me interested in this hobby.

Well thats all i have for now. L8R


----------



## samthebugman

*Hello!*

Hey everyone! New to Arachnoboards! I am a 21 year old male from Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.
I am into all sorts of herps and inverts. If you have any questions about frogs feel free to PM me and I will probably be able to help you out.

I live with my rents who are SUPER cool with my animal fascination and I have a ALRIGHT Gf  lol 

Looking foward to meeting u all!


----------



## scdcasey

HI!
My name is Denise Casey and I live in Chino Hills Ca. I have been bitten by the trantula bug and like some of you, I started with a Rosehair and I now have 13 T's and my collection is still growing. Some of my other pets are a 5 year old paint horse, miniature pinschers, leopard gecko name Cleo and my husband, Sean Casey   who makes posts every now and then about his scorpions. I find scorpions facinating but I love  T's the best :clap: 
The T's that I have so far are:

P. Rufilata         "Poseidon"
A. Versicolor      "Itsy bitsy"
G. Rosea            "Hersila"
L. Parahybana     "Hercules"
Cryiopagopus Sp. "Sapphire"
G. Aureostriata    "Godiva"
P. Cambridgei      "Merlin"
A. Geniculata      "Calypso"
A. Seemanni         "Pixie" 
B. Smithi            " Squish"
B. Vagans          " Vulcan"
P. Irminia           "Apollo"
P. Murinis          " Peaches"
A. Hentzi          "Okie"
A. Chalcodes     "Blondie"
Avicularia-Peru Purple  "Violet"
H. Lividum         "Mystery"
A. Seemanni-Blue Phase "Perseus"


I usually do not make too many posts but I do visit here quite often for research purposes on the care and differrent species of T's . I would rather do a search and obtain the information I need rather than post questions that have been asked over and over a thousand times. 
I will post pictures of spiders that I purchase in the near future. 

Thank you for all the information that everyone has contributed here. It has been extremely helpful and very much appreciated!


----------



## Patriot

*Not new just haven't posted*

Well i've been browsing the forum for quite some time but i haven't ever posted so i figured its time to be social, anyways i'm fascinated by almost every type of invert on the planet but my personal favorites are arachnids, i've owned emperors scorps, rose haired taran.  mexican blonde taran. and various other inverts.  i currently only have a small collection which includes a hadruras arizonesis, a diplocentrus lindo and a unidentitied scorpion which i'll post a pic and maybe somebody can help me out


----------



## HcUnderoath

my name is Joel i have been an addict for 5 years, a few years ago i o most kicked my habit but got another T!! a Brazilian salmon. this week i will be getting a Brazilian black and white. and maybe a chaco golden knee. I like using common names, because im what yall would call a redneck from Alabama, i dont like smart asses correcting me, because if you can correct me you know what im talking about

when i was a kid around 9 i used to collect wolf spiders around my house and keep them as pets,  when i was 12 i had my first T, a rose hair. now i am 17 and im back


----------



## Syd_Fun_Web

*Hey!  New here.  Have a few questions...*

I don't own any spiders, and I'm not exactly well-versed in scientific names, or breeds.  I am, however, quite fascinated with Sydney Funnel Web Spiders, a.k.a. Atrax Robustus. I am doing some research for a novel I am writing, and I was wondering if anyone here knows anything about owning an Atrax outside of Australia.  I would imagine some smuggling goes on somewhere, and captive breeding is also a possibility (I would assume), which would then lead to further breeding, selling underground, and the like.  What I am wondering is, do any of you have info pertaining to this?  Are there owners out there -- outside of Australia?  Is captive breeding possible with the Atrax?  Do they lose any of their tempestuous nature if bred captively?  Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## nedski7

*Hello looking for some info on caring for my tarantula*

Hello I am new to the Tarantula world my 8 year old daughter is fascinated by spiders so we got her a b.klaasi male about three inches. he is living in a small tank at the moment. with coconut hair bedding. I am looking to set up a terrarium as a permanent home I have a few questions about this  light or no light moist or dry bedding and how often should I feed? I put 9 crickets in the tank over the weekend and there is not a one to be seen, did he eat them or just kill and hide them? Do I need to keep a water dish in the tank...also will a b.klaasi produce a wed?  
Regards
Ned


----------



## kayleyroze

Hi, I'm new here and this is my 1st post. I am also new to T's. I bought 2 a couple weeks ago at the Raleigh,NC reptile show. A rose hair and a juv. Antilles pink toe. They are so awsome. Both are healthy and eating well. I am hoping to learn alot from you guys!!


----------



## deepwater

*new cummer.*

hi ya'll
im shane and i own a female cobalt and a female king baboon.
my baboon is'nt as aggressive as i though she'd be.but dont piss her off.
but my cobalt is fucking nuts,as with any cobalt i ever owned.
get this,i had to sell my last cobalt cause it constantly tryed to escape.
its all it did.craaazzzzyyyyyy.;P


----------



## Nailz

whats up everyone 
i'm from chicago and i got my first t last febuary which was a cost rican zebra spiderling .........now she is almost 4 inches and i have 13 other t's ! their all doing great although i will prolly still have some questions :? 
anways heres what i got !
costa rican zebra 4''
green bottl blue 4''
singapore blue 7 ''
cobalt blue 5''
2 pinktoes a avi. 3''
costa rican orange 6''
venuzuelan suntiger 4''
otb 1/4 ''
rosie 1/4 ''
2 curly hairs 14 ''
chaco 1 1/2 ''
mexican redknee 1 1/4 ''


lol and to top it all off i got some pokies on the way !!!;P 

btw this is a great site with lost of good info , i know i can find answers to my questions here and i'd be happy to share the knowledge i have too !


----------



## tarantulaholic

*New member,  Just saying Hi.*

Hello everyone. Im Chris. I currently have (2) female cobalt blue, (1) small king baboon (i think female).


----------



## javanese

Hi There..

im agung and im new to tarantulas..plan to keep Selenocosmia javanensis in short time, but its so hard to find literatute about this sp

really need help on this..thanks


----------



## curlyterence

Hi everyone,my name is Ricky

I'm new to Tarantulas,always wanted one and ive been trying to get my gf to agree finally wore her down with a new puppy lol

I have just the one Tarantula at the minute only had him/her 3 days,he/she is a Curly Haired (Brachypelma albopilosa) and is a cute as can be (even my gf agrees,even though i never thought she'd say that lol)


----------



## Aeb400

*Hi all! Glad to find such a great forum to support our hobbies...*

Looking forward to buying/selling/trading, you know the whole hobby thing!
Glad to be part of this forum!


----------



## Tarantula_man94

Im gabriel. Im 14 years old and I want a snake. my parents wont let me get one. so one day i asked for a tarantula and got my first rosie. Havnt thought about a snake ever since.


----------



## Faing

Hi, I thought I'd join and see how this goes. Been Keeping all kinds of exotic animals for about 3 years give or take. I love tarantulas, but I must admit I prefer snakes. Currently own Avicularia avicularia, Pterinochilus murinus, Grammostola rosea, Brachypelma smithi, and Brachypelma emilia. Had a Haplopelma lividum (was gorgeous) that passed away and a Hysterocrates gigas pass away (got him from a bad breeder ... was kind of mad but oh well)...


----------



## Charmed

Hi all i´m new here and this is my first post. I`m 35 from Sweden living in Germany, i´m new to all this with reptiles, but i´m intrested, so in march this year i got a beradagam, he is 5 years old very friendly and social. Last weekend the family got bigger, the new familly members are a Brachypelma smithi 0.0.1 a Brachypelma albopilosum 0.0.1, Pandinus imperator 0.1.0 and Heterometrus Spinifer 1.1.0 found this forum by accident, and it seems very good. Looking foreword to learn a lot from the ones that can.


----------



## redsaw

I'm new here just wanted to say hi. Currently have 1 G.rosea & 5 P. cambridgei slings.


----------



## mikeumus

*Hello Everybody!*

*Gooday mates!

Mikeumus here. 

I am here because I believe I found a baby taranchula yesterday in a portipoty. lol. 

He has three eyes, is very tiny, and extremely cute. I instantly feel in love with him(or her).

I am also interested in general spider research, as a spider's web is a very mysterious substance scientifically and has been suspected by researchers David Wolfe and Dr Berry Carter to be possibly pure ORMUS or ORME. Not to mention a spiders web is 10x or so stronger than steel!!!!!?!?!?!!?!?! 

So it's definitely something interesting to research.    

If anyone is interested in researching with me or knows where to point me to, then please communicate with me in one of three ways:


Reply to this post

Send me a PM(private message) here on the Arachnoboards

Email me at mikeumus@msn.com

Peace and Love,*
_Mikeumus_


----------



## Iraqnid Rob

Hello All, the names Robby.

I believe I caught an Aphonopelma iodius about 2 months ago up in the local hills and he's very nice. I have a few questions and hope you guys will be able to answer them. Thanks


----------



## ScorpionsPDX

*Another insect geek here in the forum *

Hey i would like to introduce myself, my name is Aaron. I'm in the Portland area, i have two emperor scorps and a rosehair T.  I have more on the way .  I hope to breed my emps and start a community tank.


----------



## Bethlovesspider

Hi...I don't have a baby spider yet. Ii took me some time to mourn the loss of my male Costa Rican, named Little Spider. It has been two years. I want to get a female Redknee, however, I am hesitate to get one mailed ordered, and one from the pet store, for it has been said they are often wild caught. I been having no success. I live in Pennsylvania. I currently own a Iguana named Stinkwad. She is three years old, and is such a diva. She has her own bedroom and bathtub.


----------



## Suzjohnson

*Good Afternoon!*

Hi!  
My name is Suzanne.  Although not new to spiders, many live free in my home, I am new to the great fondness for tarantulas.  They have always been a curosity to me until two weeks ago I discovered one marching down the driveway.  Constant reading has made clear to me it was a male out looking for girls.  A second unit was spotted just a few evenings ago but this dear fellow looked weathered, worn and wobbly.  My first encounter prompted me to begin investingating care and feeding, followed by a trip to a local pet store and subsequent purchase of my first T, a Grammostola rosea that is a gorgeous copper color.  I've studied many things in my life but this may be one of the most interesting.  I'm happy to have found such a wonderful community of like minded folks.


----------



## SpiderLady79

*Hi from Goshen, IN USA*

I hope I am doing this right been awhile since i have been on boards my name is Kareen I have a rose hair female she is our first was bought for our daughter but I take care of her and claim her as mine  LOL her name is Sara I have a lot of questions so sorry if i become a bother but we are new to this and we want to do it right we have had her for about 2 weeks and love her to death


----------



## JasonCrowl

*Myself*

My name is Jason and I've owned tarantulas since '93, and I love them very much...after the 1st of the year I plan on buying an Usambara Baboon and a Venezuela Sun Tiger...my daughters are also interested in my hobby, and I also own 2 leopard gecko's.

I also love sports, reading, travel, and I love to hunt...

Have a nice day everyone.

Jason


----------



## Autonerd

*First timer*

Hi -- I'm Aaron, I live in Los Angeles, and I just got my first tarantula, a G. rosea (see, I'm talking like an arachnopro already). We actually adopted a dog from a young couple, and they asked if we could take their tarantula also. My wife and I know lots about dogs but nothing about spiders, so I was put in charge of this little project due to my history*. So I'm trying to learn all I can as fast as I can to make sure we provide a good home for our as-yet-unnamed tarantula. It seems as if the old owners may have made a few mistakes (bark substrate, sponge in the water, etc.) so I'm sure I'll have lots of questions!

Aaron


* A while back, my kids won two 25-cent feeder goldfish which cost me $10 in school carnival tickets. Three years and $300 (and climbing) later, they are thriving. Apparently, everyone else's fish died within two weeks. Our goldfish *totally* hit the jackpot.


----------



## Radamanthys

Hey guys, I'm Pablo, from Brazil (ironic spanish name for a Brazilian born guy, huh?), and im the proud future owner of a Acanthoscurria Atrox, she is so beautiful, haha. Hope i can help and be helped here :}


----------



## Wednesday

S'up.. 

I'm new here. I got my first T last month. A. Versicolor "Wednesday".. He's only 1" right now and getting ready to molt. 

I reasearched T's for a year before making the decision that's what I needed to do to cure my life long phobia of spiders.. Hey it worked! 

I just purchased my second T.. G. Rosea "Gomez" 2 weeks ago. He's almost (or already) full grown but he's a trip to watch as he snorks down the crickets like they're going out of style (he's also called Piggy) 

Already thinking of the next T's to get.. I still need Morticia/Kid kid and Pugsly/Ghastly.. Thinking B. Smithi for sure and open to suggestions for another docile for beginner species.. 

Cheers, 

Holly


----------



## chameleon_315

Hello all, I'm Cami. 
I've been working with T's for two years and keeping for a couple months. My A. versicolor sling is only about an inch, but is due for a molt soon and eats voraciously. Ever since I started keeping them myself I've found it to be quite addicting--I find myself trying to soak up as much information from ATS and this forum as humanely possible. I can't wait till I move out of the dorms in three months so I can get many more.  And so, the obsession has been born......


----------



## Krazy Kat

welcome to A.B.


----------



## bilko

Hello everyone, I am Bilko from Somerset in England, just joined the forum finding it very interesting, am a long time collector of T's  and look forward to picking up and passing on any useful information regarding these facinating and intersting 8 legged friends


----------



## starfox181

Hiyo, my name's Mike, I hail from the mountainous coast of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.  I'm not completely new to tarantulas, I bought my first one, a common pinktoe about 4 years ago, but it only lived for a year, not making it through it's first molt with me.  I held off on getting another one until about 4 months ago, when I bought a baby G. Aureostriata from a breeder at a reptile show in Alberta.  Since then it has molted several times and is now about 2.5".  It's name is Bowie, seeing as I dont know if it is male or female, and it used to dance when I fed it.   I've been looking around for a good tarantula forum and this seems to be the most active one I could find, so I hope to become a regular contributing member of this group, and look forward to learning from and teaching people anything I can.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad

*hi...*

My name is Russ and im new to arachnoboards and im looking to expand my knowledge and perhaps someday get into a field where i can use this knowledge to make money...livin the dream i guess hah. im 23 and i live in Lansing Michigan where i work pretty much all the time, but i love what i do so it gets me by.


----------



## blancse

*More into Photography than Spiders*

I am retired and more into snakes than spiders.  However, I also love photography and will try to take photos of any nature scene I come upon.  Found a spider in my yard and took a photo, but can't figure for sure what it is.  Can I get help on this site for this?


----------



## Johnnyj

*hello*

Hi guys,

My name is John, long time lurker/first time poster. I just purchased my first T, deciding to go with the good ol "pet rock" G. Rosea. I did my research as as a complete beginner to the hobby I wanted to go with something tried and true. Perhaps in time I will step up to different specimens should the experience with the first prove positive. 

I will be posting some pics up soon, although I'm sure to you they will be quite boring =). Anyway, just sayin hello.


----------



## Tapahtyn

I'm Jenn and this is my second tarantula to own.  I have a pink toe, and hadn't owned one since I was 17.  Im 30 now and thought it was time to show my kids how cool they are.  Funny I am pretty afraid of other spiders but tarantulas are just fuzzy, who knows, not quite arachnophobia.

We've had him for 2 weeks and haven't named him yet, im pretty sure it's a male with the hooks on the first 2 legs


----------



## Makuta11

*Hello!*

Hello everyone,
My name is Ryan, and I live in New Jersey. While I am new to this site, I am not new to inverts. Most of my experience is with spiders, but I have kept some of the more venomous scorpions in the past as well . As far as inverts go, I curently have a female H. lividum, a female L. parahybana, and I breed L. hesperus (I will soon start breeding mactans as well). I have been keeping reptiles for just about my entire life, and I have my current ones listed in my profile . I just recently set up a Pirhana tank, as well as an Oscar tank.

Anyway, just saying hello, and that I'm glad to be a member of this site


----------



## Lulabell_88

Hi,
My name is Lacey.
I'm terribly afraid of spiders.
When my boyfriend first told me he had a tarantula I was freaked out and refused to look it it.

2 years later and I'm quite fond of her 

My boyfriend got her off of his brother who hadn't had her very long when his wife made him get rid of her.

Thing is, he has no idea what the ideal conditions are for a tarantula. We give her crickets once every month or so, and she's molted I think 3 times this year.

I'm just trying to figure out what she needs as I really have no clue.


----------



## Grinz_Reaper

*Hello All And Plz Help*

hey Arachnoheads 

my name is Dominic and im worryed about my emporer scorpion 

she started to get very aggressive over the past week now, she wont eat, she jus kills the crickets i feed her and i cant hold her while she agro like this, she wont let me hold her and its worrying me 
the only thing i can think of as the problem is she mite be preparing for LIL scorplings !!!

PLZ HELP ME 

  GRINZ


----------



## kimji

hi,
i'm 36, from the Netherlands living in Germany, new here, since a while we've a couple of H. spinifer and a P. imperator.
We do have a pogona viticeps as well and 2 cute little spiders. I joined the forum to learn about species unknown to me.


----------



## PunkPrestige

*greetings*

Hi, I'm Sazzy.  Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi to everybody.  I'm excited to be here!


----------



## centroidelady

Hi everyone-I am athlon2k2's gf. I guess AZ bark scorps are my favorite although i know i spelled centruoide wrong...and probably did again.  lol. I love all arachnids and scorpions and learning more about them. When we visit vendors and big distributor stores I make sure they are being well cared for or else I will give them a piece of my mind! Love the group, thanks for having me!!!:}


----------



## OutWest

Hi ~
I'm new to Aracnoboards too....I am not afraid of most spiders but I have seen a few that look scary enough to me. We have a beautiful Kukulcania that has been living in between our kitchen cupboards for about 8 months. I finally saw her out a couple of weeks ago. I was so glad to find this board to get more information about them. I'm actually thinking of keeping her and her mate as pets if I can get them in a container. This is a great place to see all your spiders and to get some help. Thank you.
www.beachbodycoach.com/inshapetoday


----------



## exit

Hi im Lourens... from south africa, this site really helps, its hard to find good info on T's in SA. thanx!


----------



## AnimalFreak

Well now it's my turn 

I'm Desmond, a 22 year old guy from The Netherlands. After a study of Animal Care, I finished last summer my education of Veterinary Assistant. And working fulltime at an Animal Clinic.

What I love to do, beside taking care of my animals, are listening to music, traveling, photography and I love to cook!  

What kinda animals do I have?

Well after having a lot of different turtles, snakes, lizards and vertebra, I only have at the moment:

- 1.0.0. Mustella putorius furo (male Ferret called Iwan, he's 5,5 years old now (his buddy died this spring...  )
- 1.0.0. Testudo graeca ibera, about 6 years old.
- 1.0.2. Testudo hermanni boettgeri, the male from 2005, the others from 2007
- 0.0.1. Brachypelma albopilosum, about 3 years old I think...
- 1.0.0. Brachypelma smithi, about 2,5 years old...
- 0.0.1. Brachypelma vagans, about 0,5 year.
- 1.0.0. Pandinus cavimanus, no idea about the age...

What do I want to buy in the next couple of months:
- 0.0.2. Avicularia versicolor

Well that's about it people, any questions? 

Greetz Desmond


----------



## spiderez

*ATLFROG.com*

Hello all.  My name is Merek.  I have been in the reptile and amphibian hobby for over 25 years.  I have been dealing with Inverts and Arachnids for a better part of 10 years.  We do not advertise Inverts and Arachnids on our site, so please let me know.  Thanks.  Hope I can meet get to meet some of yeah!


----------



## mze

*hi*

hi,
my name is axel and i'm keeping spiders and scorpions for nearly two years now. I'm from germany (osnabrueck) and working at the university of applied sciences in osnabrueck. my favorites are african tarantulas and scorpions. i hope to find lot's of informations an meet lot's of people.
regards axel


----------



## Coastalsavvy

*hi*

Hi! My name is Jennifer--I am fairly new to spiders, although I've been fascinated by them for many years.

I am planning to go back to school as a returning student next fall to get my degree in entomology with an emphasis on arachnids.

I do not have any spiders except for an occasional Hobo or yellow sac, or steotoda that I catch in a jar and study with my daughter a few days before releasing, but plan to get a Mexican Red-kneed or a Pink Toed Tarantula next year.  (I want my daughter to be able to handle it too, and she is just not old enough right now)

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## doppelganger

Well, ummm, hi there.

I'm a guy from Finland, found this page when searching info about tarantulas. Sorry if my english isn't so good, I haven't been writing in english in a long time.

So, uh, the basics about me.. Well let's see, born in 1986, interested about tarantulas in age 12 or so, I play guitar, and I like snakes and lizards.. Oh! And I have two dogs with my girlfriend.

Animals, besides dogs, are:

Tarantulas:
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei

Snakes:
0.0.1 P. guttatus

Lizards:

1.0 E. maculata


----------



## claymore

*Hi i'm Clay*

Hi my names Clay.

Some of you might know me from fat frogsforum.

I love Herps! 

My Collection consists of...

2 Cranwellis Pacman frogs 
1 Ornate Pacman 
1 Mint Cranwellis Pacman
1 Green Fantasy Pacman
1 Grey tree frog
4 Whites tree frogs
1 male Hypo Tang Tail Leo Gecko
1 female Raining Red Stripe Leo Gecko
1 C.H. Rough Green Snake
1 Mexican Black King Snake

And one Camel Spider!!!

Which brings me here!
I've always been kind of afraid of spiders and scorpions and other inverts       (except Mantids).

And now I'm proud owner of my fear and my fasination!!!
And I think i'm hooked!


----------



## Dreamslave

*heya everyone*

Hello everyone,

My name is Jeff, i'm 30 years old and i live in Quebec. I've been reading stuff on this site for quite a while. I got myself a chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (spiderling) so i finally decided to create an account here. Its my first tarantula ever. I can tell you it wont be my last!  

Jeff


----------



## Benzin

Hi,
I am Benzin and writing from Hungary. I've been keeping spiders for 4 years. I have got allergie against spider hair so I have to change my collection. Although I still have A. geniculata,T. blondi and some Grammostola I focus more on Asian burrower, mainly Chilobrachys and Selenocosmia species. I love them and want to know everything about them.I also trade them.


----------



## koes2177

*Hello*

Hi
My name is anthony nice to meet you guys


----------



## a_i_s

*HI everyone....*

im newbie in arachnoboards.........

u can call me AIS im 28th years old........

im from Jakarta INDONESIA.....nice to know u all.......

best regards


----------



## CEB

*Newbie*

Hello all, just thought I'd say howdy. I have not had a spider for some time, last one was a sunburst baboon, male. Acquired it as a little guy, 1/4in. had him till he was to big, nasty thing. I have had many reptiles, mostly gecko's.
Now I am awaiting what I have wanted for some time two Avicularia versicolor. I like to breed, so this is an option I am keeping open, we shall see.
A little about me- I'm a male, wife says I'm a cantankerous old fart at 50 years old. I live in Ohio, and paint gaming miniatures as a hobby and for extra cash. I'll keep you all posted on how my little monsters are doing with posts and pictures.


----------



## Cane6624

*hello*

hello i just thought id say hi ;P


----------



## Asha

*Hello Community*

Hello!
I'm Asha. Im in Edmonton ...
I have three arachnids

Rosealee - Guatemala Chilean Rosea : 3 1/2 inches (in molt)
Phoebe- Avicularia Versicolor : Sling
Felony - Aphonopelma seemani : 1 inch 

On my way to more hopefully. Ment to get two at the Edmonton Show but I got my first Beardie.


----------



## Rafaelfobia

Hi !!! My name is Rafael and i'm from Brazil. I hope do here new friends and learn so much.  

Cuddle.


----------



## Thompson

Hello, my name is Mike Thompson.  Glad to be a part of this community


----------



## rodrigolivbr

Hi all!

My name is Rodrigo. I'm enjoying this a lot!

Thank you!

(I'm sorry about my English! )


----------



## darkhelmet

i'm new here, but frequent other reptile related forums. i have 12 spiders (11 T's, 1 jumping spider) and 1 scorpion, on top of the various other animals. mostly reptiles but a couple birds (button quail), a couple spiny mice, and and regular mice and asf's for food for the many snakes and lizards.


----------



## sinflspeed

*New member*

Hello all- 

Wanted to say hi.  Enjoy the T world.  Have 0.1.0 Aphonopelma anax and 0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana.  Lookin gto add a new T shortly.  Gonna do som eresearch and make a decision on what I want.  Look forward to talking to you guys/girls.


----------



## Timo

*Hello at all*

I`m new in this forum and it is great! My name is Timo and I collect spiders: A.Fasciculata, P.Metallica, E.Olivacea, M.Balfouri, P.Subfusca,...! 
I have this hobby since 16 years :razz: !

Best regards from Germany,
Timo


----------



## stardustaddict

*A Re-Introduction*

Forgive me arachnoboards, for I have sinned. It's been almost two years since I last logged on...

Well, yesterday I placed an order with Swifts Inverts for a half dozen millipedes and... okay, so I threw in a few T's too.   I had a fungal infection sweep through my five year old fire-bellied toad communal tank because of a faulty filter that went unnoticed and decided it was time for something a little different, so my small heard of leo's, AFT geckos and fire-bellied newts are getting some new neighbors. I've got three little babies on the way-- an oklahoma brown, a curly hair T and a chilean rose alongside the ivory and eastern giant millies. I've wanted them for awhile-- hence my joining arachnoboards forever ago...
I'm a total arachnophobe, but I'm more fascinated than scared-- NOW. Two years is funny that way. And ok, yeah, the newbies will probably be under 24 hour surveillance for escapes with bricks and duck tape keeping their baby homes secure, but small steps, right??

So hello again Arachnoboards! I've missed ya!


----------



## acetharula28

hello, my name is ace and i am new to this hobby! i am getting my first friendson the 18th, a hungarian curly hair and a pink toe OH BOY! i am so excited!


----------



## juraij

Hi, Im Juraij from Malaysia.Almost 6 years in this addictive hobby. Hope to learn & share more knowledge and information with you guys. Thanks for your time.


----------



## darthgroves

Hi, I'm Will. There really isn't anything to know about me too particularly special.I don't own any Ts of my own yet but that is mostly due to my lack of seeking knowledge about them. Once I feel I know enough I am very exited to have new pets.


----------



## lugwrench

My name is David Rains or you can call me lugwrench but I've always had a thing for invertebrates. In the past I have had: mexican red rump, chilien rosehair, peruvian pink toe, 2x king babboon, oklahoma brown, emperor scorpion, striped bark scorpion, vinagaroon, and many snakes.


----------



## The Flork

sup! I'm Flork and i love the more unusual and less loved insects. I joined the boards so i could hopefully find out about Cyclocosmia ricketti "Guangxi Turret Rump Trapdoor Spider" and hopefully find a seller of one.
I also found a new love centipedes after i was given one, before i was to scared to keep one, but now that i have one, im all about them.


----------



## plumber

*New To Forum*

FIRST TIME ON. LOOKING FOR SOME NEW CRITTERS TO ADD TO MY COLLECTION. LOOKING FOR ANY POKYS OR BRACYS (NO VAGANS PLEASE) BRAZILIAN ALSO OR ANYTHING DIFFERNT TO THE TRADE.:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Tasey

'Ello, all. I'm Tasey, and I am a Tarantula addict.  
Started in the hobby with a rosehair about 4 years ago, been collecting ever since. I now have 16 Ts, and a colony of crickets to feed them. Ever since I was little, bugs, arachnids, and other such crawly things have held my fascination. From house spiders to black widows, and even a copperhead once--that one was fun explaining to my parents--I've always rounded up little critters to observe. I do handle some of my Ts, but not too often. Always open to advice, 'cause I'm by no means an expert, so correct me if I'm ever wrong. Thanks! 
~T


----------



## CellebrO

*first post*

Hi all   My name is Borislav. I live in a town called Yambol,Bulgaria.Ive had T's for almost a year now and Im totally obsessed with them.Currently I have no place for more spiders but soon enough Ill make room for at least one more. Now I have a chaco golden knee and an usumbara :}  nice to meet you all :}


----------



## Evilking557

hi im josh. i live in georgia im 12 years old and i have an emperor scorpion.


----------



## Doze

*Helloooo*

Hi my name is Chad, but most people call me Doze. I'm 19 years old and reside in San Fernando Valley California, "Porn capitol of the world". I enjoy riding my motorcycles, art, making music, watching movies and most of all Centipedes! I am new to the hobby and already am in love with it. I'm so thankful that there is a website that has so much information and lots of cool folks on it. Thats about it :?


----------



## bareass

hey everyone 
i'm new here and to arachnid keeping
i have a crested gecko and african giant millipede, but now have owned a greenbottle blue for about a month.


----------



## Edjick

*Hi!*

Hi Everybody! I'm Carl from the Philippines. I am 28 years of age and I've been handling T's for about 3 years.


----------



## snakequeen1978

hello eveyone my name is Jo-An i have a dodoma baboon, a red baboon, and a wolf spider that i caught in my kitchen and kept as a pet. I love my creatures and cant wait to add more to my little collection...


----------



## showlan

Hi all! I'm in San Diego, CA with my two slings- an 0.1 A. versi 2 in. (well I guess she could be considered a juvie now) and a 1.0 B. albo 0.75 in. I'm in business school, I'm a pet store "key holder," and animals are my life. Besides the two spiders I have a dog, 7 hamsters, a fish, a rat, 2 parrotlets, 2 parakeets, 5 conures, and 4 cornsnakes. I'm engaged to a man who hates living with snakes and spiders in our bedroom. hmm... Anything else just feel free to ask!


----------



## Bonedog

*Good times*

I'm 45 and got into Tarantulas with a B. smithi about 18 years ago. Looking to get more to fill some new space.


----------



## SouthwestInvert

*Hey I'm Wayne*

I live in Apache Jct. Az
Just wanted to introduce myself and say hi to everybody. 
I'm excited to be here!
Selling, trading, buying, stop by my post

thanks


----------



## Valkyrie40

*Hi Everybody*

Hello everyone, my name is Charles and I am from Columbia Missouri.  I got my first T (a rosie) roughly a month ago and came here in hopes of finding all the useful information and have found just that and so much more.


----------



## jarmst4

*new guy*

Hey, my name is Jared. Im 23 years old and live in Plainview tx. Horrible place to be. Anyways, Ive had tarantulas since i was about 12 years old. I have a pretty nice collection. Its slowed down a bit since ive had kids, and my wife complaining every time i get a new one. hehe. Im into tattoos and Oi! Blah blah.


----------



## Tannerz

*Hi all.*

Hey there everyone,

I'm Tanya and I'm 20 years old from Ottawa Ontario, I've been eyeing this site for quite awhile now - I had two spiders before but they both passed away on me (Chilean Rose hair and a Pink Toe) and now that I've currently got two that I picked up yesterday I will probably be posting from now on.
I have an Homoeomma SP "blue" and I got another Chilean in memory of my last one.


----------



## alchie 8

Hey everyone, my name is Jill and I've been reading and learning from this site for awhile. Finally created an account so I can officially join in on discussions and what not..... I've been in the hobby for about a year and a half and have about 20 or so T's and 9 scorps. Excited to be here!:razz:


----------



## monty_python

*me names monty*

hi guys, monty here, im from dublin ireland!
i got my first t's today, 5 Nhandu chromatus and 5 Lasiodora parahybana. they are the tiniest lil spiders i ever saw!!!! cant wait until they grow into giants!!!


----------



## bhoeschcod

hey guys im not really new but hey i might as well tell you about me i like bugs espsually wasps.and collecting wasp nests


----------



## securitydude

*securitydude*

Hello everybody,
  I just started collecting taratulas about 2 months ago, and I was looking for somewhere to find more information on them. I came across this web forum and decided to join. After reading about some of your personal collections, I see I have found the right place. WOW, there are some serious collectors here!!! I just have a female Grammostola rosea, and 1 brachypelma emilia spiderling, I am truly just a beginner. Well, Hello to everyone and happy collecting to everyone!


----------



## BeakerTheMighty

My names Dean, I'm from southern California. I've maintained an interest in scorpions for about 10 years now but haven't been active on any boards recently as I didn't have internet until today. Currently I am keeping Babycurus jacksoni, Centruroides gracilis, Iomachus politus, Centruroides vittatus, and emperor scorpions and am looking to aquire more soon. Mostly I'm interested in the captive breeding of scorpions to keep as diverse a collection of species available as possible to the hobby. Anyways, have the internet again so I'll probably be active in the scorpion forums.


----------



## Travesty

*hello*

new here just saying hi!  my name is Travis and I'm 26.  tarantulas r my game.  From Wa. state now in Nashville Tn


----------



## bloodred1889

*im back*

hay all
ive been a member of the boards for years but about a year ago i sold all 8 of my tarantulas in an exchange for a bearded dragon.

but as of yesterday i bought a chilli rose (bit of an impulse buy)
she is about 4 inches big and a devinate female.

my very fist spider ever was 3 years ago, same, a chili rose, which i called apollo.

now i cant think of a name for my new one, i thought apollo 2 but not sure, at the moment we just call her spidey 

if any one has any cool names feel free to pm me. 

anyway thats me, my real name is jade
im from the UK
i have BPD borderline personality disorder, and bipolar
i love animals, i have a bearded dragon called morgan, a rex rabbit called Captain theodore blackbeard esquire' theo for short
a dog and cat back at my mums,
and when i have my own place i want 3 dogs, 2 cats, loads of spiders, more reptiles, frogs
a bull
a hourse
sheep
a pig
rats
more rabbits
and many many more 

anyway...


----------



## smokin420311

hello all just saying hi


----------



## Neuroticax

Been posting for awhile, should probably say Hi. I'm from Wisconsin and love T's, Rats and Bettas.


----------



## milliesmummy

Hi

Im Diana, hoping to get my first tarantula on saturday!! a chile rose i think  

I already have a baby corn snake called Gobi.


----------



## meyken

Hi,

im Michael from germany...just want to say hello..

Michael


----------



## ZamWiesel

Hello.

My name is also Michael. My mom and step dad (jb7741) got me my first T as a present. I'm new to T's but not to spiders. I've loved playing with and feeding spiders ever since I was a kid and have always wanted a T. I currently have a Chilean Rose Tarantula. Not sure yet whether it's a male or female yet. Either way I've named him\her Chewbacca James. I have a few videos of Chewy and other random stuff posted on my youtube. That's about it for now.


----------



## white_feather

*Hello from the Rock-n-roll capital of Cleveland, Ohio.*

My name is Keith. I have three kids and one grandkid. I also have two grandkids from my girlfriends side too. I love them all like they are mine anyway. I play guitar, a Fender 1957-2007 Commemorative Stratocaster. I play in the style of Mark Knopfler, Eric Clapton,and Tom Bukovac. I have been car-free my entire life. I ride a Trek 730 multiTrack bike daily and I have a Kona Eighty-Eight bicycle for my sunday cruiser. I have taken care of Tarantulas for over twenty years now. I have been out of the loop for about a year now. Today my girlfriend Candy and I were at a local pet store when they just got in an Asian Bird-Eater. I was awestruck. I had a Goliath before and really missed having a T so Candy bought it and a complete Exo-Terra set up. Today is a good day. I suffer from depression and severe anxiety attacks so I may come on here during some of my peak depression times. My other interests are in fountain pens and knives. So if any of them interest you hit me up and we will chat.


----------



## trippdogg

*Hi*

I just wanted to say hi to every and let you know I really enjoy this site it has a lot of info, here is a list of tarantulas I have,
cyriopagopus paganus or maybe haplopelma longipes
pterinochilus murinus
poecilotheria regalis


----------



## El Viejo

*My First Post*

Greetings,

I have been raising T's off and on for about the past 40 years. Now I use them mostly at the elementary school where I teach. most of the ones I've owned in the past have been wild-caught, and one I have now is WC. The rest have been purchased here and there. I'm looking forward to posting more on this forum. It is a blast to read & learn from!

Bill


----------



## blopid

Hey all...


     Just wanted to say hi...  I have been a spider nut all my life and have kept many different varieties.  My most recent is a jumping spider I found in the back yard...  I also love insects in general, but the spider is the coolest of them all...  Talk to all of you soon...


Peace...


----------



## maria081880

I've been here for about..a month? Just never got around to introducing myself. My name is Taryn but I prefer Maria obviously. I got my first T about 3 years ago, and I would like to collect more and become a breeder in order to raise some money for personal family reasons.  That and spiders interest me more than anything. I've actually spent days on end looking at them on the net, and I never feel as if I've wasted my time when I'm finished.


----------



## Memento

Been lurking around these boards for a while, and finally got around to registering...

I'm from Ontario (Canada), and have been keeping/breeding arachnids and other inverts on and off for nearly 20 years, with a particular fondness for amblypygids, uropygids, scorps and tiger beetles (never kept Ts or other spiders though, strangely enough).  I've always been curious about pedes as well, but the significant other draws the line at anything with more than 8 legs.

Apart from inverts, I also keep caecilians (I'd call them pet holes, except they usually don't even leave a hole to look at!) and various other amphibians.

When I'm not tending the flock, I'm usually indulging my loves of horror film, old school industrial/punk/goth music, body modification, H.P. Lovecraft and comic books  

Cheers!


----------



## squeekee35

Got my first T ever last week.  A very beautiful B.Boehmei about 2.5 inches.

In the past I have kept lizards and snakes and frogs.  I have had fish and cats and dogs, but I have to say that I think the tarantula is by far the coolest and neatest pet I have ever had.  She is very pretty and fun to watch.  She has spun a bunch of webbing all over the bottom of her enclosure already.  Everyday I wake up and there is more.  Webbing is such a major cool factor!  

Anyway I am married with two kidz and my husband likes the spider as long as he doesn't have to touch it.  my son may one day handle it, but my daughter is completely phobic.  Though I did catch her checking out the webbing up close to the cage yesterday....could she be changing her mind?  lol.

Currently we are living in Maryland, we moved here for work related reasons.  Before we were living in North Idaho.  Then we moved to Arizona so I could go to school.  Now we live here in MD.  

nice to be here
--angel


----------



## Envyizm

Hello all,

   Been into inverts since i was a little guy collecting bugs in the back yard. Within the last 6 months i decided to get into the hobby. In the past i have worked with agressive species of reptiles. I have about 10 years experience with the herps. I got my first t and it all went down that slippery slope to obsession. I currently own 10 ts, 1 scorp and a feeder anole that never got eaten.


----------



## Juankatak

*hi!*

Hi to all... nice to be here with you guys.
I am new to this hobby... fantastic.

Thanx arc


----------



## Buck

*New from Wisconsin*

Hi!  I'm David from Wisconsin.  I've taken up caring for tarantulas recently and have two so far.  A Avicularia versicolor and a Brachypelma smithi.  I had a Grammostola rosea a while back but I sold it.  My other pets are colubrid snakes of which I have three.  I look forward to learning more about my new addition and I hope you all will support me in this.

:2:

Jet






Timmy


----------



## Izendacek

*Intro*

Hello, everyone.
My name is Mike Scroggins and I'm from Southern California. I am not new to the world of Ts but might as well be since I just purchased my first T in over 15 years (I have missed them so.. :drool: ). I also keep many types of reptiles. I look forward to being a productive part of this community. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## mike4423

*Hello all*

Trying to get the hang of this message board.  My name is Mike and I'm new to the hobby.  I have a. pink toe and a pink zebra beauty...my first t. was a chilean rose, but i let it out and it and lost site of it....the next day at work i opened up my briefcase and found it smashed between some docs 

Anyways hello all and i hope i can start a thread with questions now


----------



## Arachnofang

*Hi everyone!!!*

Hi
My name is Ian aka Arachnofang, I've been into spiders for about 2 years and currently have......

one Brazillian Salmon Pink female (proven breeder) :clap: 
two Brazillian Salmon Pink males
one Indian Ornamental
one Indian Violet
one Golden Starburst Baboon
one Mexican Fireknee
one Goliath Birdeater
one Pink Toe Goliath Birdeater

I also have my own website www,goliath.350.com which is under constant construction as it is a fairly new site.

As I get used to this forum and start finding my way around you should start seeing a lot more of me  

Anyway, nice to meet you all, see you later.


----------



## Flyingfox

*Hello Everyone!*

Hi, I am fairly new to this forum and forums in general, this is the first one I have ever used. I am from Windsor Ontario Canada, and recently purchased an African Flat Rock Scorpion.  I have noticed that only the scientific names are used on this site, I have looked at some books, the web and this forum and I want to say that I have a female Hadogenes troglodytes.  If anyone can direct me, anywhere so that I can be sure, that would be appreciated.


----------



## ladysiouxkea

*First post, hello all!*

Hi there,

Just wanted to say hello and thanks for the information I have already gotten from this very informative forum.  I am a 44-year-old single Grammy who lives in Tampa. I have three grandkids, a great job, dreadlocks, tattoos, piercings, a Harley, and some very cool pets!! I have recently (in the last six months) gotten into Ts.  Maybe for the "wrong reason", but it was because of my complete fear of them!  Now I love my furry little babies and have to restrain myself from getting more at this time!  I have the following:

A. avic
A. versicolor
A. metallica
A. ?????? (was given to me so I'm not really sure)
B. vagans
C. cyaneopubescens
G. rosea
N. chromatus
L. parahybana

I'm hoping they are all females, but can't be sure on a couple of them.  The rosehair is a wonderfully docile, beautiful girl who has been instrumental in getting myself and my granddaughter over our fear!  She is just great!:worship: These are added to my 4 frogs, 3 snakes, 2 rats, and a tortoise - so I have quite the little family here!  My friends and human family all think I'm crazy, but that's cool too!    Don't care!!  I have a list of about 3-4 other snakes I want and about 10 more Ts then hopefully I can quit for a while!  Anyway, HI and thanks again for all the info...  I'll be around for a while!!


----------



## kimji

Hi,
just wanted to introduce myself since i'm more a reader then poster here, my name is Kimji, from the netherlands, living in Germany.
Interests:
Spiders, scorps and our beardagame

_________________________________________________________________________________________

http://www.lincoln.nl/goth%20symbols/banner1.jpg


----------



## Blackavar15

hello everybody!
My friends have been harranging me forever to join this board. i'm not new to owning or working with T's so don't worry, i'm not a complete idiot :]
my first T was a Brachypelma smithi named Kahn.
i now currently own a male OBT (orange baby tickler) named Bambi
one femal selenobrachys phillipinus
and one B. smithi sling named Killjoy

i'll try to post some pictures whenever i get the chance!


----------



## Square

*Yo*

Names Joe but you guys can call me Square  
I got 8 awesome T,s and hopefully soon a few more looking forward to chatting and purchasing from you all


----------



## Palaquin

Hi all my names nick im 25 and from Walsall UK. Just bought my 1st T was between B.smithi and B.auratum hehe i chose the Auratum  i hope she will treat me as good as im gona treat her :-D.  Pick her up Thursday and can't wait!!!!


----------



## bigjayc

Hi all..
my name is jason im new to this site (duh:wall: )
i just found a nice size tarantula at work.. I live and work in riverside CA.. im new to the hobbie but im really into leaning new thing and what i need to know to make my new pet as happy as he/she can be.. i have been looking all round to try and find what kind of tarantula it is but i have no luck so far. maybe someone here might help me:clap: ... well thanks for having me and look forward to meeting some new friends and geting some helpful tips...


----------



## senhorka

Hello, I am Brazilian and I live in the Amazon. is a pleasure here with you 
in the forum. I do not understand much of English and while that translates google 
I am sorry for the mistakes. [] 's


----------



## securitydude

*Securitydude*

I've been reading and learning about tarantulas for a few months now. I'm hooked. I have added some new species to my collection, 2 avicularia avicularia, and 1 more female grammostola cala,chilian rose. Does anyone own any avicularia versicolors or minatrixs? I am thinking of maybe adding them to my collection. Any tips or info would be great. Hey, Happy collecting everyone.....


----------



## texascowboy1979

Introducing myself...

Hi... Well, my name is Andres... Im a member of the turtle forum because I have 25 turtles and torts. I decied to join the arach forum because I belive it is every pet owners responsibility to have information on their pet available to them. Granted I know the basics about T's, but there are several things I may not know about T's, but plan to learn them here. 

I am 29 yrs old. I live in La Feria Texas on a 400 acre ranch. My father and I raise cattle and goats, but im more into reptiles and wolves / wolf dogs. Im still in college and I feel that i will never finish school. I am scheduled to take my pharmacy tech state exam on Nov 21st... and I have compleated all requirements for the nursing program in spring of 2008, I just hope I get accepted, out of 1000 people, they only accept 100.... so we will see how that goes.

I am the oldest of 4, and I have one neice. I am single... which is hard to belive because I am so amazing... "LITTLE HUMOR",    actually because im not looking for someone who will try to make me get rid of my animals. My pets are my life, my fabric and soul. You cant make a leopard change his spots!!!

Other than that, I work in construction and apartment rentals. if you have any more questions... ill be happy to answer...

Andres, AKA Texas Cowboy


----------



## Fasteddy420

*hey*

hey hows it going everyone just got my first rosehair cuz my buddy herbertwest lol so i joined up so i can show her off and start my collection off


----------



## dna_Splice

wadup guys

i juss got my Avicularia versicolor sling today =]

she still the size of dime, but im looking forward to her growth
( i dont know the sex, im juss using the she pronoun)

thanks guys, cya around on the web


----------



## pnshmntMMA

jtablerd said:


> wow, i guess i'll pop this thread open, my names john...umm..long time listener first time caller 22 live outside baltimore..shh dont tell the mods that im talkin about this here, but i dont know what else to say except that i love my telecaster...i have a rosie and a wild caught brown recluse.....


hell yea baltimore! anyway, got my first scorpion a week or so ago, pandinus imperator. fairly docile male. fun stuff. ive always loved scorpions


----------



## MangaNick

*greetings to all*

Hello my name is Nick, 26 years old and i live in Belgium.
in the city of Turnhout, its not so far from Antwerp
i am single and i live with my parents and younger brother Nico
my hobbies are: Pets, videogames, partying, travelling and so on ....
we have:

1 dog (scottisch colli like lassie lol)
4 cats (all british shorthair)
3 bearded dragons
about +/- 300 stick insects (diffrent species)
2 marine aquariums
5 scorpions (4 p.imperator and 1 p.cf.militaris)
1 grammostola rosea spider
1 brachypelma smithi
and a few praying mantisses

and our "private zoo"  is still growing lol


----------



## casanova

hey everyone

name: leo
just starting with this hobby, i have albo, emilia and boehmi


----------



## mrclean

Hello,My name is George im 33 yrs old and im a member of arachnoboards again! Sence im a newbie to this sight and tarantulas,this should be very helpful for me. Take care and enjoy your evening George


----------



## Okieball

Hi, My name is Angie and I have an addiction problem.
HEHEHE
I like in Arkansas and the proud parent to a zoo. From snakes, cats, dogs, turkeys, tarantulas, scorpions, birds, chickens, lizards, ect.
Thanks for having me.


----------



## SteelSpider

*Cookie*

Hi everyone. New to the T world have 5, and new to arachnoboards.

cookie


----------



## mushiking jr.

*Hi Peeps!*

Hi! Im Jerwin aka mushiking jr. from the Philippines, ehehehe I am very fond of Dynastae and Lucinadae beetles, I will be having a breeding program here in my country, hope to join your community and share informations and stuff!


----------



## thunder_chunky

*new to keeping tarantulas*

I'm from ontario and I just purchased a couple of brachypelma albopilosum from the missisauga reptile expo.


----------



## ma44in

Hi, I'm from Polen. I'm 21 years old. My collection is about 50 T (withauot eggsacs) I prefer Theraphosidae from the old world, especially arboreal. i also have a few scorpiones and Scolopendras


----------



## creepy_critters

*Hi*

my name is bill and i have 11 tarantluas i love the hobby

thanks bill


----------



## jasen&crystal

*hi*

hi every one glad to be here


----------



## slayer123

I was wondering what it takes to become an arachnologist and how long and where, im from California.


----------



## desert rat

*Greetings from the dusty borderland*

Howzit? New kid in town here. Interested mainly in Triatoma (bloodsucking) varieties of assassin or Western Conenose bugs (T. Protracta, T. Rubida, etc.) native to AZ, NM, TX. Will pay $$ for live specimens in good condition. I'm in Las Cruces NM. Happy hunting!


----------



## nexen

*Hello*

34 year old new inductee to the hobby here. I'm in Austin, TX. 
Two Ts so far - a male and female G.Rosea. One grey, one rose colored.


----------



## LadyPharaoh

*New to hobby*

Hi all,

I've been lurking/learning for a while and just got the green light to start posting.

I'm the proud new owner of a G. Rosea - went to the pet store to look at fish and left with my Rosie instead.  She's been with me for a week and is settling in nicely.  

Look forward to learning more from the boards.

Cheers!


----------



## themoirai

*Critter Girl Checkin' In*

Hello everyone.....   It feels strange to be here - but since I seem to be acquiring a bit of a rep as a "Wednesday" (no really - that's become my nickname due to all of my um- "exotic" pets - ya know - from Addam's Family?) I figured it was time to join up.   I have a ball python, a beardie, two cats - and last but certainly not least - 3 spiders.  I have a brazilian zebra, a curly hair (I don't care what they say....  She really IS beautiful) and I've recently acquired a salmon pink bird eater.  She is still in the sling stage - and I swear "she" is going to be the death of me.  I raised my curly hair from a spiderling and never had a single concern.  Not one.  The bird eater?  I've never had such a delicate lil' thing and it drives me nuts.  I can't tell you how many crickets I've had to kill because "she" dosen't have the gumption to do it herself.  Anyway, I figured it was time to talk to some other spiderholics when I developed the weird urge to talk to the lil' things.  lol  I really do.  And, maybe I'm weird - but I still think their "cute".  If that makes me "Wednesday" - so be it.  lol  Nice to meet you all!


----------



## CinderSmoke

Hi everybody!  My name is Sara, and I'm an alcoholic....  WHOOPS!  Wrong forum!  LOL.... 
Seriously, I'm new here, but not to T's.  I currently own 3 T's:
Veronica, 6" female Cobalt Blue.  Have had her for 7 years.
Inola, Brazillian Salmon "sling".  Have had him/her since late June (2008)
Evilyn, 3"? female? OBT.  Just brought her home two days ago.
 I'm looking forward to absorbing and sharing information and stories!


----------



## ob1knabe

Hi!  My name is Rich and I'm addicted to tarantulas.  I got my first T a little over a year ago and now I have 11 with two more (maybe three) on the way this week.  I've been reading here for about a year, so I guess it's about time for that first post.


----------



## Aries

New member here, just wanted to say hello.


----------



## JohnNLV

*Sup Everybody!*



	

		
			
		

		
	
My name is John, I live in Las Vegas and have kept T's for many years. I currently have around 30 different T's from all over the world. My latest will arrive on friday, a Singapore Blue and I'm pretty stoked about it. Looking to enjoy the forum, thanx.

JohnNLV


----------



## darkuncle33

*Hello*

Hi all! I have had a T for 18 years G Rosea. Now I have 3 L Parahybana sling, 1 B Smithi sling, 1 B Vagans sling. 
I am hopping to get my 2 of my L Parahybanas sexed soon I posted pics I think they are females :?


----------



## Ant4755

*Back*

I haven't been around in awhile and just wanted to say hello and maybe get reacquainted with some people.


----------



## Jay Sav

Hello, I'm Jay and have been studying spiders and insects since I was a youngin. I am particularily fond of latrodectus sp and have been looking after them for a few years now. It's good to see a gang of folks with the same interests. I always felt like I was the only one.


----------



## chris_vegas

hello my names Chris, got into spiders as a way to overcome my fear of them...then became obsessed. Have had a couple of L. Geometricus in the past....and I'd really like to find other places in Ontario, Canada to find/buy Latrodectus and other spiders.


----------



## jefferson

Hello there everyone i just joined this community of fellow tarantula lovers and so far im enjoying it i have 1 rose hair tarantula and i think a texas brown tarantula spiderling, i actually found the spiderling today while walking around im gonna try to put some pic's up soon, ah well back to me, im 19 and a nerd i just got into tarantulas about a year ago and i love them, i used to have arachnophobia until someone offered me a free tarantula( the rose hair) i did a lot of research and decided id like to have it and found out that spiders aren't scary at all if you know what your doing


----------



## Morganlumer

*heloo everyone!*

I notice this is mainly an American Website....

Well im from good ol' blighty- a Londoner born and bred..... Just got into Ts- bought a G Rosea a few weeks back.... Research suggests that they are easiest to keep......I don't think so! Anyway as I collect more i'll be asking members of this site for advice.
Anyhoo this forum was one of my greatest points of research before joining the hobby- Hope everyones doing well.

Peace.


----------



## gospeltalker74

*Greetings and Salutations*

Howdy Y'all!

I'm Lin, 19 yrs old, live in So. Cal.  I don't own a t. yet because my mother would kill it and me  Perhaps when I get my own pad.  I once held a pink toe in a pet store and fell in love with the lil buggers.

I found this place trying to figure out what kind of spider/tarantula my friend found the other day.  I have seen some lovely t's on here and am soaking in all this new information.

Drop me a line,
Lin

James 1:2-4


----------



## Wickedreptile

*Nice to meet you all*

Hello, I am Crystal From Soringfield,MA I have been studying Ts for a while now I don;t have a big collection like i used to have years agao But i am working on that again. I have just two Ts A rose hair and and a pink toe
I am glade i found a place i can talk about them


----------



## AgentJared

*whats up*

Hey everybody my names Jared and im 20 years old. I currently only have a Haitian Brown and a Desert Hairy but i hope to get more soon! I go to school full time and live only about an hour from LA so hit me up if your in the area and we can be friends!


----------



## squinn

hey all, I'm steve came here to learn a bit more about t's i'm at the uncomfortable part of the hobby where I am getting into some of the rarer, possibly more difficult to keep species beyond rosehairs and pinktoes. Looking forward to absorbing as much info as I can from those who have been working with T's much longer than I have. I'm much more a snake and lizard breeder than a T keeper so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Spartan1324

*Hello there*

Hello everyone,

    My name is Sam, and I own 3 rose hairs. I originaly only had 2 and one was gave to me by a close friend who left to the Army. Iv always wanted to own a T, but my dad being arachnophobic didn't help my cause much lol. But now im on my own and am a first time 7 month long owner now. And i have already found a ton of info here on rose hairs.


----------



## macspoison

*Hello..*

Well hi, I'm a newbie in the kinda/sorta way. I found this by a member who was helping me with my termite culture on Talk to the frog. I am mostly into amphibians but ever since I met Paco from Reptile & Arachnokulture, years ago, I have had an interest in the hobby. Paco may be out of it but I'm still dipping the toes in it a bit.

So, I hope to learn a bunch and thanks!
Mac


----------



## jgwhite86

*New here*

Hello all! I just got my first T yesterday. A C. fasciatum (Tiger Rump) I own 4 ball pythons and a ringneck. Looking forward meeting you all!


----------



## gizmo1

*Gizmo*

Hello all im roger i have been intrested in spider and other crawles for many
years and all natrual history.
I have 1 golath 1 samon pink 1 mex redleg 1 pinktoe 1 chile rose 1 chile northen gold 1mex red knee of all these spiders the only one that give me grive is yhe pink toe . mega itch lol

Not to forget 1 spider back of my toilet name dont knowLOL


----------



## para0000

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the forum and to spiders too. I became interested in the hobby around the end of summer and last week I've got my first T, a rose hair. I've read a lot of useful and interesting info here so I'm looking forward using and enjoying the forum and learning a lot from you.


----------



## Xenodamus

*Introductions*

Hi there, I used to be a member here, but got out of the hobby, and the invert community, trying to get back into it, and becoming an active member of here again. Oh, name's Casey(guy, not girl:wall: ) and I live in Mississippi.


----------



## t3nLegs

hey guys. names Rich im from New Jersey. 
im 22 and this is my first invert.


its a Chilean Rose Haired Tarantula. age unknown
he/she is VERY docile. ill post pics when he/she molts to determine the gender

but yea. just wanted to say hello. and looking forward to learning all i need to know. and then sharing what i know with others. :clap:


----------



## flamesbane

Hey, I am Will. I have been keeping T's for a number of years, but just recently really started trying to grow my collection. Currently I have 1 G. rosea, 1 T. blondi, 1 H. lividum, 1 P. irminia, 1 L. parahybana, 3 P. cambridgei, and 3 P. pederseni. Along with a few other native (to TN) true spiders.


----------



## Atreyuhero4

*hey *

hey everyone my names mitch and im 17  and im currently a senior w00t well all my pets are listted in my signature except my cats not and i dont know if i did it right but for mine
female.male.unsexed
0.0.0
pm me if you want to chat it up XD


----------



## sardelius

*Hello*

Hello everyone,

My name is Naglis, and I am from Lithuania and I am sorry if my English language is inaccurate. I just joined this community and I own 25 tarantulas and 2 scorpions. So, I hope to learn more about them and share my experience with others.


----------



## Endagr8

*hi!*

i'm ian and i'm addicted to arachnids. lol


----------



## Luiscifer

*Hello*

Hello my name  is LU.  I have 7 t's and my next one will be a brazilian white knee. I have been a T lover since the age of 5. Been collecting for about 15 yrs. I have visited ARACHNOBOARDS for a while now. I dont know why i never joined. I should have done it a long time ago.
  Its good to know that there are ppl like me out there that love these little guys as much as i do. I was known as the wierd one as a kid.  Anyway its good to be part of the family.


----------



## jehitch

*Started carrying Tarantulas*

Name's Jim; I own a specialty pet shop called "Rainforest Station" in Grand Rapids Michigan (although we do about half our business through our online store).

I've been reading up on the board for a while, and recently made the decision to start carrying arachnids.  This past weekend I was at a show with a breeder I know, and she wanted to downsize, so I bought a bunch of spiders from her.  We are offering them on our online store, and I'll put a post in the ad section on the board.

Thanks.


----------



## Fidelis

Hi all, I live in Florida and am new to T keeping.

I currently have a L. parahybana, a A. paysoni, a C. elegans, and a tiny B. vagans. 

My main interest is in defensive terrestrial NW species similar to the parahybana.

Thanks for letting me join :worship:


----------



## Fonjo

Hey, my name is Brandon.  I am 23 and just got into the hobby. I own three T's now.


----------



## neva1991

*i am a newbie*

hey guys my name is geneva. i am 17 years old. i have a boyfriend who is on here. his name is joe crowder. we have been dating now for 8 months. i live with him and his family. we have a lot of pets. i think Ts are beautiful!!


----------



## IronSheik

Hey yall. looking to get my first T. Been into them for the past 20 some-odd years, just never had a real chance to keep em. But all that is about to change!


----------



## crabbygirl

Hey ya'll! Brand new to anything that would even make me want to be apart of these boards! Actually, truth be told, I haven't even brought the little guys home! I'm (about to be) the owner of several Halloween Crabs (or whatever nick-name you use). Gonna name one of them Bentley (after Dierks Bentley), but not sure about the others. Will post their names and pics later (after I get them, of course!)

Katie
Crabbygirl


----------



## mferrufino82

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone. My name is Mauro and i am from New york City. I just started my collection of T's and i have started with a Parahybana and a Murinus (Orange baboon). I hope that this site is knowledgeable and friendly. I will come hear for life. I thank you all and happy hunting   Thanks


----------



## Scylla

*Hi Mauro*

Glad to see you made it here.  You'll like it.  There's a lot to learn, great pictures, and people.  Welcome!


----------



## winter_in_tears

Hello, my name is Dan. I am originally from Russia and currently live in NJ. I have two p. imperator , male and female.

I have been using this site this whole year. I love this place!


----------



## pinktoe53088

hi my names jeff i live close to baltiomore md ive had a couple of tarantulas right now i have a pinktoe, cobalt, and a togo starbust i used to have another pinktoe a hatian brown and a rose hair


----------



## lilly

Hello, I had no clue this forum existed. Somebody recently referred to "the board" and explained it to me briefly. I work as a middle person distributing inverts and reptile from wholesalers to local pet shops and specialty shops. I am mainly here to sell surplus that the locals don't have room for when they come in. There is also a lot to be learned here, and I look forward to that.


----------



## Delwin

I am also new to T... looking up to learn how to take care of them.


----------



## nothing_clever

*hello*

i am new to posting and things, i own a 4.5" rose hair, a 5" brazilian salmon pink, 6 1/2" goliath bird eater, and a little baby king baboon. i think tarantulas are very interesting creatures, and am interested in owning more and learning as much as i can about them.


----------



## jreb29

*hello*

Hi!

I'm Elmer from philippines

ive just acquired my first 13 tarantula slings and still
gaining my knowledge in raising them...

I,ll post some pics in there next molt..

Thank you


----------



## sugaree

*My intro; a poem. sorta*

_My name is Abbey,
I'm from,
cincinnati;
I have,
a Brachypelma Vagans,
and I like to chill,
with Pagans._

I can't think of anymore  

But yeah, I used to be a cat person then I got my first Firebellied toads,then I kept fish for a while (bred bettas ) then I got back on the herp wagon (lol) when I got my leopard gecko, well before I got my leopard gecko-'cause I got into all that reptilian research...but now I'm pretty much addicted-and theres no cure (I've checked...) then I got my first tarantula today as mentioned above in my beautiful poem. Can't wait to get more. as soon as I move into a bigger place I will.


----------



## Halfbreed

Siyo! My name is Nathan and I'm a T addict. Right now I have four in my collection. I had thirty at one time and my ex killed everyone of them one day when I was at work. Needless to say I am now remarried with a new family of T's building up.


----------



## Nathan1234

hi all,im from australia, im new to tarantulas, am 16 and looking at owning one when i move out... i think my mum has Arachnophobia. im very interested in the genus Brachypelma and have been had a strong interest since i was about 10.

thanks
Nathan


----------



## Stephanie1986

hey,
 So I came on this sight to ask questions about my Chaco Golden Knee. I guess I am a bit worried with it. This is actually my second. My cat killed my first one. It was a rose hair.
Stephanie


----------



## Silverbinder

*New from Houston*

Hi!
I am not new to keeping insects but new to exotic species of insects. Most of what I raise now are for food or education purposes. I am adding some praying mantis and a tarantula to my group. I will be asking some housing and husbandry questions before long.

________________________________
Gromphadorhina portentosa    12:30:???
Princisia vanwarerbecki           6:20:???
Blaptica dubia                       15:30:????
Corydia (thera) petriveriana       2:6:cases only new
Aphonopelma seemanii              0:0:1
Hcanhuscurria chacoana           0:0:1
Spring tails
Sow bugs


----------



## Bayss

*Hi All*

I'm new to the Boards.  Have some previous experience with P.Imp and Had. Arz. in the past.  Looking to get back in with a communal tank...thinking either B. Jacksoni or Hottentotta maybe.  Very interested in any suggestions or info on setting up my enclosure.  Would love to share my current ideas of a split Dry/Slightly wet tank using a false bottom.  Let me know if you have done this.


----------



## TonyIzquierdo

*I am new to the boards*

Hello everyone,

Happy New Year to all...

I am totally new to the arachno thing, but I love it thus far.

I have a Gramastola Rosea and I think it is a king baboon...I don't know what the second is because I took it in as a rescue.

I am looking to grow my collection.


----------



## AnimalAttitudes

*About Me!*

Hi All : 
I am owner of Animal Attitudes of Ky, J&J Plastic Desigsn and a new business called DoubleJZllc and the new Host of Shelbyville Reptile and Pet Expo in Shelbyville Ky. at the Fairgrounds! Have been breeding and keeping reptiles for 29 years and my wife is an arachnid lover with 3 Pink Zebras, 1 Curley Hair, and 1 Choco Golden Knee, all of which she plays with regularly! I have many Corn Snakes, Whitesided Black Rats, Boa's and a very few Ball Pythons and I can't even begin to list the other animal I own, but definitely an animal lover! I am also Pastor of Lebanon Baptist Church in Bagdad, Ky. in Franklin County and a Canine Behavior Specialist on top of all that! So if I can help anyone with anything feel free to ask! 

Always In Christ 
Rev. Jeff Edington


----------



## binary71

Hello all. I am new to the board and love all the info here. I have had several Gramastola Rosea and am wanting to get many more now. I also keep several reptiles. Currently i have a ball python, a bearded dragon, 2 geckos, a prairie kingsnake, and a g rosea. I also breed my own mealworms. If anyone would like to trade mealworms for tarantulas let me know and i am sure we can work something out.

Thanks Rich


----------



## emmettp123

Hi everyone!  I am pretty new to the forum and don't have any posts yet but i figured it was about time to start! i am 18 and and have loved inverts since i was a little kid but only recently became interested in tarantulas.  i have been keeping them for a few months now and absolutely love it!!  hopefully i will overcome my shyness and be posting a lot more in the future! cheers!


----------



## Shiranui

Yo. I'm Shiranui (not my real name, but I like it) and I'm an invertebrate enthusiast out of Southern California. I can't keep many of my own, so I compensate by taking pictures. I'm more of a photographer than an owner, but I hope to accumulate more critters. My pictures will probably be popping up here.

Otherwise, I'm a freelance writer and web graphic designer planning to major in Japanese with an independent study of insect photography.


----------



## TrevorB

hello. new here, followed katy's link from the ATS forums.

have a pretty girl (at least, i'm sure she's a she, we'll find out at next moult) and i'm new to the whole hobby. but i finally have the pet i've always wanted!


----------



## Bennyboy5153

*introduction*

Hello everyone, Just intoducing myself. I have been a relentless herper since i was young, and im very fond of breeding rare african cichlids. I have just now started getting into arachnids. But I have collected scorpions at night all the time in summer with my blacklight for pesticide research. Anyways just saying hello to everyone


----------



## MadProfDeemer

Greetings.

I started collecting tarantulas two years ago with a curly hair spiderling.  I didn't obtain any more for over a year.  Then my dad and I started 
collecting more.  In the last couple months are collection has exploded to 18 tarantulas.  We initially focused on Avicularia species and then things sort of got out of control. We just get one of each species with no intention of breeding them (for now). 

~Noah and Dave


----------



## k_girl

*helloooooooooo to you!!*

Well, hi there! (waves)

So, here I am..the proud new owner of the most adorable tarantula. (OK, actually, it is my son's..she was a birthday gift for my son..but we both claim her as our own lol)

This is our first tarantula pet..and we are learning so much from her. we have both looked over the net for info on rose hairs..(her name is "Rosie..Posie"). I wanted to join here after seeking info and have found so much already by reading the forum.I will try to put a picture of Rosie up soon. 

We are eagerly waiting for her first molting..but so far nothing..*patience we tell ourselves..patience*

anyways..that is us for now..

we look forward to learning more from here and sharing our Rosie with you.


----------



## VESPidA

Hi all,

I just recently discovered these gorgeous creatures (and awesome site!) and adopted a beautiful G. Rosea named Rosie.  I fell in love with her the moment I saw her and she crawled into my hand... she is such a sweetheart.  I'm absolutely stunned by the pictures posted on this site, and I'm looking forward to learning alot and contributing to the hobby


----------



## VESPidA

k_girl said:


> Well, hi there! (waves)
> 
> So, here I am..the proud new owner of the most adorable tarantula. (OK, actually, it is my son's..she was a birthday gift for my son..but we both claim her as our own lol)
> 
> This is our first tarantula pet..and we are learning so much from her. we have both looked over the net for info on rose hairs..(her name is "Rosie..Posie"). I wanted to join here after seeking info and have found so much already by reading the forum.I will try to put a picture of Rosie up soon.
> 
> We are eagerly waiting for her first molting..but so far nothing..*patience we tell ourselves..patience*
> 
> anyways..that is us for now..
> 
> we look forward to learning more from here and sharing our Rosie with you.


lol my Rosie is in pre-molt and went into hiding almost immediately and walled herself off... I'm eagerly awaiting her emergence to show off her new coat!  (thankfully she got her glamour shots when she arrived... or perhaps that's why she's hiding  hehe)


----------



## Asian Flash

*Hello*

Howdy. I'm Matthew mostly known as Asian Flash towards all my friends and I am Korean . I live in OC in Cali. I'm currently on my 2nd year of varsity swim as a sophmore and I enjoy to surf and play almost everything. I am currently 15, turning 16 in Feb. 3 and I joined this web because I recieved a Rose Hair not to long ago with permission and enjoy it with a passion. My next tarantula will either be a Chaco Gold, Mex Red Knee, or Pink toe (all female). I have a Rose Hair Male, not even ready for mating and I enjoy keeping koi fish.


----------



## IrishPolishman

What's happenin ArachnoBoards Fans?  My name is Marcus.  I hale from Central Ohio.  I'm currently a full time student at The Ohio State University for Environmental Science.  I recently became a collector of ts and have definitely been bitten by the addiction.  My friends all think i'm nuts for the new hobby.  I currently have 5 beginner ts and have 10 slings on the way this coming Friday.  I'm sticking with all NW ts and don't think i'm ready for an OW just yet.  I like the simplicity of the NWs, not to mention the somewhat docile nature and low bite aftermath.  I'm also a huge outdoor adventurer and am always hiking and kayaking.  If you ever need someone to show you the local trails or waterways of Ohio let me know!


----------



## biomarine2000

*Finally a member of Arachnoboards.*

My name is Wayne.  I was born and raised in Texas.  I have been searching this site for quite some time and just became a member today.  I am very excited that I now am a member and can share my picture threads.  I will be posting my pics soon so look out for them.


----------



## Andras

*Hello Arachnoboards*

hey.  i'm obviously new here so i'll be quick.  i received my first T from a friend about a week and a half ago.  it's a female Pterinochilus Murinas, not a good starter from what i hear.  i've had no trouble with it yet and plan to keep it that way.  i bought a Grammostosa Rosea last Friday and have a feeling i might have got the 1 in a 1000 that isn't so friendly.  i also have a female juvenile bearded dragon, but i'll talk about her elsewhere.  i look forward to posting some pics and posing questions here.  till then...


----------



## adele:)

Hello all,My name is adele
I am pretty new to keeping T` so far i have
Gramastola rosea(female)
Avicularia avicularia(not sure of sex)
bracyphelma smithi(sling)
nahandu chromatus(female)


----------



## SF Phon fan

*Hello Arachnoboards*

I am a big fan of Arachnoboards and spiders in general, with my area of emphasis being venemous spiders. I have done a lot or research, and am very interested in accumulating a large selection of venemous spiders(Loxocoles,Latrodectus,Sicarius(Hahni or Terrsous), and especially Phoneutria.I am a responsible and mature owner, and both respect the danger and power of these creatures. In the American invert scene, getting your hands on Phoneutria are very hard. I have had 3 juveniles, and all have expired. I am interested in acquiring both Phoneutria Nigriventers or feras,either sub-adults or adults, and both sexes, of these two species. I will be renewing my import license here shortly, and any help from my fellow arachnid enthusiasts is appreciated. I look forward to corresponding with and viewing both threads and personal e-mails and messages. Thank you.
                                        Sincerely,
                                        SF PHON FAN:


----------



## stuntpogoer

whats up everyone?

my names earl, im 18, and i just got a t. blondi (goliath birdeater). i have always wanted one and finally came across one.

so ill be on the forum from now on! woo!


----------



## Scoota Dad

*Hi from a Vespa Riding Emperor Scorpion Owner.*

Hi, My name's Geoff, I received A baby Emperor scorpion for my 40th in November which I named Nero . I'm from the UK, I'm hoping to get a female next week to keep him company(the shop I got him from got some in yesterday but they were all too big and I didn't want him to be on the menu).hopefully I'll and post some pictures of him/them when they are bigger as everytime I try to take a photo all I get is a blurred image of him.


----------



## Jojos

Hi everyone!

My name is Josée. I'm a french canadian with the animal fever. All kinds of animals. I have alot here. But I will start by saying I have 3 beautiful children and an amazing hubby that I call: "Mon Gros Nounours", translation: My Big Teddy Bear. Because he is one.

I also have a mini-farm that includes: 3 llamas, 4 goats, hens, ducks, rabbits. I also have 2 dogs outside. A male mix golden and a male mix malamute. In the house, I have 5 dogs, 1 cat, 1 hedgehog, 4 corn snakes, 2 ball pythons, 1 leucistic texas rat snake, 1 desert rosy boa, some worms, crickets, rats, hoppers, hamsters, degus (octodons), 1 chinchilla, 1 cockatiel, 1 budgie and some turtledoves (about 15). I knew I forgot something... Doh! I have some tarantulas too! Of course! 

Big family and I love them all very much except for the bugs. LOL!

I could say alot more but that's enough for now.

Jojos


----------



## Lars F.

Hello,

my name is Lars, i´am from Germany and i would like to say hello to everyone here. I keep a lot of tarantulas and other Spiders. 
I look forward to get into a conversation with you! 

Best regards,
Lars


----------



## JNG

*New dude...*

I just got my first tarantula that i ordered today. its a pinktoe spiderling. 3/4"
he's a cute little guy. got him in a good size tube that he came in. just added a little substrate, and a stick it can crawl on. and, he's pretty happy so far. he's been all over the place in it. hope i dont kill him.


----------



## Inverts02

Hey my names Philip Craig and im from new england.


----------



## 5000rpm

*hi everyone*

Good day to all, glad to have found this site as i wanted to start keeping tarantulas, this site is just what i need to get more informations... I'm from the Philippines by the way and currently have one B. smithi...


----------



## slinky1000

*Hi*

Hi all,
I'm Ken from UK, just got into T hobby with a 5" G. Rosea. Used to keep reptiles and this is my first foray into T's, of which it won't be the last!
I'm 41, a tattoo artist, have a girlfriend and drive a mondeo.
noticed loads of conflicting info with regards to care of this species, so am trying lots! pet shop sold me the wrong substrate for it for a start, (fine small wood chippings), although she doesnt seem to mind it at all, it's a pig for creating humidity in the tank!
keep smiling
ken


----------



## Neophyte

*Howdeh*

Hey, My name is Neo. I live in Quebec, Canada and so far I have 3 beginner tarantulas. A Rosie, a Brazilian StripeKnee and a Mexican RedKnee. Im hoping that by registering to this forum I'll be able to get a little more information on my spiders and how to care for them. When I first got these I wasnt informed properly and so Im a little panicky now on their wellbeing. Hopefully you guys can help :3


----------



## SPDRgod

Hello this is the infamous SPDRgod. I've been around for almost a year but I had a rocky start and lets just say have made friends really slow hear since.
Sorry one more time Mr Nefcy your regalis' are getting huge and hate me too!
nonetheless I've gotten some awesome spdrs n bugs from this place. I have a small exotic animal business and I've been using this site as a great way to stock my inventory with quality and variety. I feel guilty I've profited off the adds and haven't gave ya a cent so if someone here shows me an address I have a modest contribution I'd like to donate...Not half the jerk I may be seen as but my tempers a tiger by the tail at best.

HNY
Peace


----------



## Dave

*Fairly recent arachnid fan*

Hi all. Just joined. I've been breeding boas and pythons for around 8 or 9 years and within the last few years have been swept away by little bugs called tarantulas. The fascination seems to grow all the time! I'm sure most of you know what I mean. Currently I maintain and study:

0.2 Avicularia metallica
0.1 Aphonopelma anax
0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum (I think!)
0.1 Aphonopelma seemani
0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.2 Brachypelma smithi
0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.1 Grammastola aureostiata (huge!) 
0.3 Grammastola rosea (1flame)
0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.1 Nhandu cromatus
0.1 Poecilotheria regalis
0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia (female?
0.1 Pterinochilus murinus

And some young ones I'm not quite sure what they are! (The best kinds)
And a fair amount of scorpions of different species.
Not a huge collection, but still growing all the time. I really enjoy watching their natural behavior. 

Quick question if someone can answer it - how do you tell Avicularia avicularia from A. braunshauseni?:wall: 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Voodoo

*Hey all, my name is Jessie, I'm 16 and I live in Liverpool, Northwest England.
I've been keeping reptiles since I was 10/11, and have narrowed it down to a small collection now, consisting of:

Royal Pythons
Boa Constrictors
Kingsnakes
Corn Snakes
Tortoises
Geckos

I'm also an avid Fishkeeper, until recently I kept Red Bellied Pirahnas and Freshwater Stingrays along with Arrowana, cummunity setups, various crustaceans, catfish, live bearers, egg layers and also spent some time breeding Angelfish. Unfortantely due to financial conditions I only keep Goldfish at the moment.

I started keeping Tarantulas at 11 years old. I had quite severe arachnophobia and decided I would once and for all get over my fear of spiders. I went to the pet shop with my dad, bought a large exo terra, heatmat, hides, substrate and a large Avic Avic. The day I got it home it ate and drank (think it might have been a little dehyrated) and did well for quite a while. People say Avics are skittish and fast but that was the most darling spider you could own. She never ever flicked hairs, she never reared up, and she never really got spooked, even with my pathetic attempts to handle her back then. Thats probably why I feel even worse that after a year she just seemed to go downhill and died (poor thing). I put it down to incorrect humidity levels for prolonged period of time. Mistake of course. I was quite disheartened when she died, so didn't keep any other spiders until I was 15 (a year ago) in which I got a Cobalt Blue. She did very well, and was more nervous than aggressive. After about a year she somehow escaped (I still do not know to this day how but she definately was not in that cage), needless to say I was gutted. So last year I got myself a Chilean Rose (who is the evilist little bugger, bless her) and she is still going strong today.

After that, in order, I got:

Salmon Pink Tarantula
Chilean Rose no2
Skeleton Tarantulas x2
Brachypelma Boehmi 
Brachypelma albiceps x2
Haplopelma Minax x2 (M+F Pair)
Blue Fang Tarantula
Green Bottle Blue Tarantula 
and Grammostola sp. 'North'
These T's seem to be doing great now (thank god) and I am constantly upgrading my collection. I also have a small number of scorps (Emperor + Desert Hairy).

So, bar my obsessive addiction to animals, I love horse riding, I have been riding for five years. I also love photography, I have just started out with my own camera. I love any kind of Art or Poetry and have a little secret addiction to piercings (6 so far..and thats just in my face LOL). I do like tattoo's, but I prefer to admire others work. I have one tattoo I got when I was 15, it was very nicely done, but I won't be choosing any more for quite a few years I don't think.

I'm looking to upgade my collection again within the next week or two, I won't tell you what I have in mind until I get them  . But I'm very excited!
Overall, I'm very new to Tarantulas, and I don't have the natural knack some people seem to have, that makes keeping Tarantulas thriving 'so easy'. But I'm going to work as hard as I can to make sure all my spiders are thriving, and to learn as much as I can that makes many of you so successfull with these creatures.

Ooof, what an essay! But I guess its a change of pace from the usual introductions!  ;P 

I will leave you with a pic of my little fiesty Chilean Rose, Alice.


 J x






*


----------



## iam14

umm hi my name is anthony davis iam form sc i really am 14 hey how do i post new threads on the forums o yea  and i have 2 roseies and a king baboon and a brazilian black


----------



## snakecollector

*Hello everyone!!!!*

I have been one the site for a while but never said hi....


John


----------



## BreakTheWindows

hey. my names daniel from southern cali and i first got into inverts when i got an emperor as a present. ever since i've been addicted =] i currently have a hairy desert, another emperor, two salmon birdeaters, pinktoe, and a rose hair.
this site has awesome info and i hope to learn more


----------



## dirty munky

Hello everyone my name is Chris I live in Fl and have dabbled in the hobby for 15 yrs it all started with venomous reptiles and a mission to conquer my arachnophobia I am over it and currently have 20 T's. Everyone calls me Munky a name I recieved thru hiking the AT in 05.It is nice to see such a abundance of info on so many species.


----------



## palehorse78

*hello*

my name is marcus i have hand a pede before a heros castisnaps now iam about to embark on the wild side and get a subsnipes maylasian of vietnamese.


----------



## Wameron36

Hi all. My names Cameron, I'm 16 and live all the way over in hot Australia!

I have only really been in the invertebrate hobby for jsut over a year now, however I was familiar with all types of inverrts previous to then as i live in a place with a wide variety, including tarantulas, scorps and pedes.
I have been keeping reptiles for longer though, like around 5 or 6 years. At the moment my reptile list only consists of 2 pygmy bearded dragons, and 2 spotted pythons, however in the past i have kept other beardies, water dragons, and blue tounges.

My invert list is alot larger though. I had my first go at raising some egg sacs this season too, with 4 egg scs, however I lost two. One to ants, and the other the mother ate. The one the mother ate was the only sac that was being incubated by the mother. The rest i was doing artificially. The two sacs that were succesful though belong to one of my unidentified phlogius spp., and the other to a C. tropix (dwarf form).
It is a bit hard for me to list my collection as large part of them are still unidentified. Just a few sp. I do know i have though (alot fo these i have a few of) are Phlogius sp. Black, Phlogius sp. Eunice, Phlogius sp. pq113, Phlogius sp. Papuanus, Phlogius sp. Strenuus, Phlogius sp. Goliath, Phlogius sp. Rubiseta, Phlogius sp. Sarina, Selenotypus sp.2, Selenotholus sp. Glenelva, Selenotholus sp. Townsville, Selenotypus sp.5

I have had some pedelings this year too from my E. Rubripes, and by the looks of it I have another gravid female. Excluding the pedelings I have around 15 pedes, i can't remember though. They include E. Rubripes (a couple of different forms also), C. Westwoodi, C. Aurantipees (i know i spelt that wrong), S. Laeta, and I will be getting a couple of S. Morsitans within the enxt few days.

My scorp collection is still very small at the moment, with only 3 scorps including and I. Maculatus, U. Macrurus, and a Liocheles sp. The most scorps I have ever had though woud still only bearond 10.


Ummm, I am also into art and that sort of stuff. Especially photography now, with my main focus being on macro shots. Here is a link to some of my stuff, still quite new to the whole thing though.
http://cam-foodooism-rocker.deviantart.com/

Anyway, that is all for now. Look foward to seeing some of your exotics!


----------



## Teal

*Hi yall! I just joined here.. my name is Jairi and I'm in Portland, Or! *


----------



## Buddylee79

*Hello...*

Hello everyone,


        I am here for two reasons.  First is my new found interest in roaches, and second is for my girlfriend.  She wants a "T"(as i've seen it put) and we have no idea where to begin.  I am looking forward to input on first time "T's".

Thanks,

Buddylee79


----------



## cascade

*good morning*

hey my name is jake ellis i have only started now with spiders and scorps never really had time to start  im 23 and stay in south africa ....hope to get to now every one on the sita and get lots of info from every one


----------



## dWebster

*HI FROM CO! plus 1 question *

Hello everyone!! 
 my name is david, i live in colorado. i found this site night wile trying to figure out y my rose hair  has not molted or eating in the past two-three months, but thanks to all of you i think i figured it all out. if i read right she has just shut down, so to speak, for her fasting season. right? anyways i well  have pictures up soon.


----------



## eric10686

*Hello*

Hi, I have been reading arachnoboards for a couple months now and finally decided to register. My name is Eric. I live in Louisiana, 22 years old. I have 3 leopard geckos, 250 dubia roaches, too many mealworms... I have not bought a spider yet but I want to do some reading up on the different types before I spend the money. At the moment I am looking for a fast breeding decent sized isopod colony for cleaning up my roach tank etc. Does anyone have any suggestions on which type of species would fit me? thanks. I look forward to helping people out when I start to learn a bit more. 
Sincerely,
Eric


----------



## Brian89

*Hello!*


Hello everyone!

My name is Brian and I'm glad to be finally a part of Arachnoboards! I've had an interest in insects and arachnids ever since I was a kid and after several years my interest in tarantulas has finally been re-lit. 
So far I have a fledging collection - only two members! I'm currently caring for a B. smithi and a B. albopilosum, but I can only see it getting bigger!

Looking forward to my time here on Arachnoboards, I sure have plenty of questions...


----------



## IrishKnight

hi,everyone!im new to Ts and new to this website,nice to meet you all!im friends with robc and tuwin and they both single handly got me over my fear of spiders and sparked my love for Ts  im so happy to be apart of this forum!!


----------



## asassin8

*good day*

hello, my name is brandon. i am relitivly new to tarantulas. i had a t. blondi for about  8 years she was a monster but passed away. now i have one of those new burgandy t. sp. slings. i hope to break into avic. versacolor soon. im trying to get some slings but im low on cash. i would like to try breading but like i said im new. the only other things i have is my 65 gallon reef tank and my 5 boston terriers. 

this is my first post but i have urked sround here for about a week so far. i like it. just wanting to say hello to every one.

thanks,
brandon


----------



## madamwlf

*Hello from MD*

Hi, I've been lurking here for a bit.  My name is Jeannie and I have 14 Ts and a small roach colony.  I'm hoping to get 6 more Ts for my bday next week.  At least I have the order in for it.  Great to be here.


----------



## Tuwin

IrishKnight said:


> hi,everyone!im new to Ts and new to this website,nice to meet you all!im friends with robc and tuwin and they both single handly got me over my fear of spiders and sparked my love for Ts  im so happy to be apart of this forum!!


Welcome man!


----------



## Cementhead

hi everyone

MY name is Wayne I am 20 and from South Africa
I have a few t's
P. fasciata
G. rosea
P. pucher
M. robostum
L. klugi

i joined the site to get more and more info of all of the t's


----------



## Jojos

Neophyte said:


> Hey, My name is Neo. I live in Quebec, Canada and so far I have 3 beginner tarantulas. A Rosie, a Brazilian StripeKnee and a Mexican RedKnee. Im hoping that by registering to this forum I'll be able to get a little more information on my spiders and how to care for them. When I first got these I wasnt informed properly and so Im a little panicky now on their wellbeing. Hopefully you guys can help :3


Bienvenue Neo. I'm from Québec, Canada also! Nice to see others from Canada. I was feeling lonely :liar:


----------



## dixgomez

*Hi A newbie here*

Hello guys a newbie here today, just join here to this forum... how are you guys today???





_________________
From Busby SEO Test


----------



## clif

Clif here in Atoka Tennessee. Looking forward to sharing hair-raising experiences with like-minded folks (Chilean Rose Hair that is). Got the urge to adopt one eight years ago when I stopped by a little family-owned exotic pet shop in Fort Worth TX. Took me six years of coaxing before my bride of 30 years finally said "yes" and let me bring one home. I've two now. Female "Charlotte" is guarding an egg sac. She was pregnant (is that the correct term?) before acquiring her in August 08.


----------



## Ratman667

New guy here from Jacksonville, FL.  At the moment i do not have any arachnids.  I'm here to gather information on scorpions before i go out and buy one.


----------



## Poulton

Hey guys, im kinda new here, ive been looking around for a while, but my account has just been activated so now i can finally post  haha. im just here finding out more about T's since i just got my first on new years day  (G. Rose).

and welcome to all you other newbies too


----------



## Locutus

Hi all from Spain. I am new to the T-keeping world (I'm basically a ball python guy, and ex-arachnophobic ) so I hope to learn a lot from this great forum.


----------



## Sukai94

Hey all!

Just curious why can I only post here?


----------



## arachnube

*Hello All*

New member to arachnoboards and a new T. owner. I recently purchased a Grammistola Rosea (spelled right?). Have been reading up on how to figure out the sex. I have also read many complaints about it being a pet rock, but mine is very active and has mad a burrow of sorts. Not brave enough to handle it yet and after reading up, probably wont.


----------



## madamwlf

*Hi from Maryland*

I'm Jeannie from Maryland.  I have 15 Ts and 4 dogs.


----------



## cel3131

Hi, I'm Cel from Ontario, Canada. I just recently got my first T... a little Grammostola Aureostriata spiderling. I hope to be active here and make some friends, and do my best raising my little guy/girl, and someday getting more amazing arachnids!


----------



## mutley100

Hi , I'm Matt . I currently have 13 T's , a Centipede , a Scorpion , 8 snakes and 2 Bearded Dragons in my collection .


----------



## Harmony67

Hello all!

I have been keeping snakes for about 9 years and a few months ago my sons talked me into getting two tarantulas.  I got a Grammostola rosea and an Acanthoscurria geniculata from the local exotic animal show back in October and decided that T's are great.  Now I want more...

Yerimen



Kyokomo


----------



## jaxis

hey everyone, my name is jorge, im 25 and ive owned 2 scorpions but my girlfriend and i just got our first tarantula, an avicularia avicularia
 so here i am!


----------



## SCORPIONNOOB

Hello all arachnoboard people!

A little about myself. I live in Iowa and Im 23 years old. Im new to the site here and new to scorpions as far as that goes. I have found some really good information here so far and I am looking forward to continue gaining new and helpful information in this "obsession" (it is for me anyway!) I have just purchased my first 2 scorpions. 2  Pandinus imperators and I am indeed hooked on the hobby. My LPS dont know anything about them and so Ive been hungry for information on them. Just wanted to say this site rocks and I look forward to the great people and information here!


----------



## Dali

Hi everyone :} ,

I'm passionate to tarantulas , this  forum have a very good stuff and enjoy to discover  more information for my hobby!!


----------



## kurto

Hi everyone. My name is Raoswet. I'm from small country - Bulgaria. I love my big Tarantulas and want to know more about them. My collection is small. I have around 20 tarantulas, 3 leapard gekos i start a P. Murinus colony soon.


----------



## Tick77

Hi everyone. My name is Jason, from Southern Colorado. I'm here to get more info on Tarantulas, thinking of getting my first one very soon.


----------



## Moose9

Hello everyone. My name is Greg and I am new to this forum. I live in Yucca Valley, CA. (S. high desert) N. of Palm Springs. I have a couple of small Lasiodora parahybana, a pair of adult breeding Bearded dragons and an English Bulldog. I had my first T. (Brachypelma smithi) over 25 years ago. Looking to get another one soon. Have more time on my hands now and thought I would start up a collection. So I figured this would be a good start to find more info about T's that I don't know.


----------



## BSM

hi
how you all doing


----------



## PLUFKATA

Hi all
I am from Bulgaria (Eastern Europe) and I have only 4 Ts at the moment - Pterinochilus murinus, Brachypelma albopilosum, Brachypelma boehmei and Acanthoscurria geniculata. Hope will have more for my birthay


----------



## Steve 88

wow a huge introduction thread, meh why not. Hi im steve from grimsby, uk. been keeping t's for about a year now, a year prior to this i was an arachnophobe, now i cant get enough of them, including true spids, scorps, vinegaroons. pretty much all arachnids actually. i also keep a mantis and a pede and a few herps. Look forward to conversing in the threads


----------



## glenoweth

*NEw to the boards*

:clap: Hi I am new to the treads...

I just bought a Pinktoe Versicolors  for me and my son lastnight.  he is only about 1" and still in a vial. I will post some pic's soon.


----------



## danni

Hey there everyone <3 My name is Danielle [Danny, or Danni], and I live near Atlanta, Georgia.

I have always wanted tarantulas for a really long time, but never took the time to actually look into getting one. Well, I started reading up and doing my research, and I've grown to learn a lot about these fuzzy little spiders, and I'm in love with them.

As of right now, I have two spiderlings: a G. pulchra, and a G. rosea. I'm really excited to get more soon and to chat with all of you :}


----------



## micheldied

sup guys...name's michel.
im CURRENTLY keeping a singapore brown and 4 Scolopendra mutilans.
all doing pretty well....
i wouldnt say im NEW to the hobby since i always caught and kept stuff when i was younger,but im NEW to SERIOUS keeping.
other than the creepies im an avid fishkeeper.


----------



## scrip7ki77y

Hiya everyone!
I'm M, and I've just been introduced to the awesomeness of arachnids. I used to have a slight arachnophobia, but after learning about them, I've gotten more comfortable around them ^^ I'm not allowed to get a tarantula yet, but I caught a P. Regius recently, and he's doing great!


----------



## mogur

Hi all, my name is Ivan, I´m from Brazil. I am 30 years old.

I´m biologist and work on the Secretary of Health from Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais. I keep a female _Grammostola pulchra_, a female _Latrodectus geometricus_ and a couple of Corn Snakes (snow female and amel male).

I would like to learn a little more with you, and to collaborate on the forum anyway.

Best regards.


----------



## firfly

Hello, I am new to this forum, I am a 31yr old firefighter, and college instructor. I am really kind of new to the T hobby, but found it well for lack of a better word addicting. I look foward to meeting and learning from all of you.


----------



## davefoc

Hi,
I'm a 59 year old retired electrical engineer.  I'm renovating an old apartment building.  I hike, mountain bike and play a little racquetball.

I've been taking pictures and following the brown widows in my backyard for several months.  One of the reasons that I came across this board was I was looking for answers about some of the things I have noticed.

I've also done a little editing of the spider pages in wikimedia and I have made a small addition to the wikipedia latrodectus article. (I wrote the section on Latrodectus silk strength).

I've taken pictures of a variety of spiders besides the brown widows including some western black widow male pictures that I posted to wikimedia here:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Latrodectus_hesperus

I have seen some of the pictures that were posted in the Latrodectus thread here.  Wow.  They were amazing.


----------



## Alienmarky

Just got around to saying hi..
I'm Marky from Trowbridge, Wiltshire in the UK. Only been keeping T's for about 5 months, but got into them in quite a big way. Despite that, my main interest will always be phasmids, but T's come in a close second. Hope that doesn't get me too many enemies... 

hope to learn alot from the board and hopefully contribute something as well!


----------



## ScottF

New here, not a Tarantula owner, but fascinated.  I find some of the species quite beautiful, the P metallica in particular. Though, I can't seem to bring myself to buy a Tarantula as a pet.  I do have a pet though, his name is Mr Jinx. Yeah, he's a cat. Anyways, I don't know where my fear of spiders comes from.  Maybe its the getting bitten thing, I am allergic to wasps so perhaps that has something to do with it. Anyways, Mr Jinx is the only pet I can handle at the moment, he is a little gray whirlwind of mischief most days. 

Perhaps I can start becoming more comfortable around Tarantulas, but I dont know if I could let one crawl on my arm, and they don't seem like the kind of pet you can cuddle up with.  Mr Jinx is like a teddy bear, lol.

Anyways, I am not a troll here, just trying to overcome some fears in my life.


----------



## spiderpixie

*^.^*

Hi! I'm here because my boyfriend is a arachnophiliac, soooo... I came here for advice on a Christmas gift, now I'm back for ideas on a valentines gift! I really have no idea on what kinda of "romantic" gift can involve hairy spineless things lol but if you don't understand, and I unfortunately totally don't understand, then ask! So here I am I got him a specialty tank for Christmas, and before you dismiss this post view this post as a challenge, he has over  hundred different species already.... so this might be difficult. If you want some insider info on him you might know him as codewilster 
Thanks a bunch to anyone who took the time to read this!!! :clap:


----------



## basuca

Hi guys I am new here! My name is Erick W. I am originally from Puerto Rico but I am studying Entomolgy and Biology in Iowa State. I work at the insect zoo in my university and I am the Tarantula guy there. We have a lot of different insects from white eye assassins to puerto rican giant centipede. Looking forward to meting every one were


----------



## ca.ff.ers-83

*Newbie*

Hi all

My name is Gemma...I am 26 yrs old and live in Southampton, uk. I currently have two tarantulas, a chilli Rose called Charlie and a mexican flame knee called Chelios... I adore them....and will be increasing my collection!

I am however concerned about the whole molting process....I am yet to experience a molt with my two although I get the feeling my chilli may well be due for a molt soon. And my Flame knee is certainly due several sheds yet! 

Any advice?

Cheers


----------



## kaydyn1512

Hi everyone, 
My name is Cori. I'm 40yr old with 2 kids (18yr old girl and 14 yr old boy) and I am a tarantula addict lol. The first tarantula I got (Gramastola rosea) was about 5 years ago. I thought he was a she until he died in August of '08. He was about 1 yr when I got him so he lived a good 5 1/2 to 6 yrs. I was heart broken when he died and felt I had to have done something wrong because females live for 15-20 yrs ?. But when I went to take him out of his enclosure low and behold, the hooks on the pedipalps popped open. I just about fell out of my chair. In one way I felt slightly better because I realized I didn't actually kill him, it was just his time but boy did I cry. Well, since then I have been reading quite a bit and in the last 2 months I have collected 17 in all. By this time next month I'm sure I'll have another 10 or so. My favorite honestly are the Avicularias. Anyway, I look forward to reading and learning more on this site and getting to know all of you.


----------



## Varulven

Hallo!

I got bitten by the spider-bug a year ago, and my little zoo has expandend rapidly (particularely when the _Tegenaria atrica_ my neigbour gave me suddenly became a mother of about 200 creepy crawlies...). Here the other day as I visited my spider-pusher, I got home with a _Cupiennius getazi_ and a _Thelcticopis modesta_ among the catch. The araneomorphs are a very different kind of spiders to the mygalomorphs I was used to, but they are just as cool!

Now I'm housing not just 10 species of spiders (I'm a neophyte), but also an assortment of crickets, mealworms and cockroaches. The neigbours have started to call me "the Bug Lady". My hubby complains that we have very few visitors these days...


----------



## Kraftykid

*New to the Arachnid world*

Just pick up a Chilean Rose Tarantula from the local pet store and came here for information. Hello to all, and I hope to learn a lot!


----------



## spiderman-dan

*Hello*

Hi,
My name is Dan , my wife Carol and I have four ts. We have a Rose Hair, a Costa Rican Tiger rump, A Green Bottle Blue and just yesterday we added an Guyana Pink-Toe. We have named our spiders after sweet teats : Marshmallow, and Skittles but we need a name for the Tiger-rump and the Pink-toe. We have kept tarantulas for the last 7 years. I am a teacher and Our Rose hair has been a classroom ambassador. Our Green Bottle Blue is nervous and shakes her leg a lot but thats it. Our Tiger Rump is shy. We love our spiders. I have always believed tarantulas are just hamsters who happen to be spiders.


----------



## BAMFinCali

*hello fello Arachnoboarders*

Hi,
 my names Tony, im new to the Arachno world ,about 2 months ago i decided to get a few Ts. i did my reserch and BAM on the 1/25 i got my order from www.swiftinverts.com (very good packing by the way) i started with some Ts that most newbies should stay away from l  i got: P. Ragalis 1" x2, P Irminia 1" x3, and they tossed in a 1/2" G. Rosea. OMG im in LOVE these little guys are so cool. i dont know why iv never got a tarantula before this, iv had lizards,snakes,fish,ferrets and a mantis here and there iv been missing out this whole time.:wall: 

 On 1/30 started a Blaptica Dubia roach colonry i started with 7 pairs got them from www.buyroaches.com should take about 3 months before i can start feeding out of it. on 2/1 the Dudia started to breed i found a pair mating and noticed that there were about 25-30 nymphs running around. they came ready to start poping out little nymphs. 

 i was thinking i need more variety so got a few more Ts from www.kenthebugguy.com here they are: P. Murinus 2", H. Lividum 1" and 2 H. Incei 1"  this little Murinus is the coolest T it was only bity when i pulled it out of the vile it was in.  its very active and very hungry.  BUT WISH PEOPLE WOULD STOP MAKING VIDS ABOUT THEM STRIKING AT THERE CHOP STICK OR WHAT NOT BEING POKED AT THEM 

 ok so crickets the only reason i dont have mantis right now is i hated the smell/sound of them all night so i have crickets again =) . here we go again, got some mantis iv bread before P. Paradoxa x3 L2, C Pictipennis x3 L3 and P Vireseen x 2 m/f L5 from www.mantisplace.com

 see you all later


----------



## VrIgHtEr

hey! I'm Cedric, 18yo and i'm from Malta. I have just bought an A. Geniculata. This is my first tarantula. When I become accustomed to this maybe I'll get some different species as well


----------



## gpsling

*hello all*

My name is Greg Peters and I have many tarantulas and just recently started some importing. I am just starting to get into the online thing so I look forward to talking to more of you.  My favorites are the larger ground spiders like Blondi and phamphobetus plus I like the pokies...
Regards,
GP


----------



## crayon420

hi
My name is Donovan and im from mass.  I just got into the hobby and i cant get enough of it. I have a few diffrent tarantulas and i got 4 Scorpions i have 2 Citharischius crawshayi 1 Selenocosmia hainanam 1 Haplopelma lividum 1 G.rosea 1 Hysterocrates gigas 2 Babycurus jacksoni and 2 Pandinus imperator.   I look forward to learning a little more about what i have and and any info that might help me in the long run.

I also had a question about getting rid of mites if anyone could help that would be awsome - thanks


----------



## ph0bia

Hey there,

Firstly, apologies to all the advocates of using real names on the internet. I have my reasons to remain anonymous, so I hope people can respect that. =)
That said, I'm a 20 year old male from England. Best you're getting for now 

Anyway, I got my first spider about 4 months ago, what I've now realised is P.Chordata (yeah, jumping in the deep end) as my girlfriend works in a pet-store. I'd always been interested in spiders, but never been able to own one. As I'm at uni now, I have my own place and have gotten a further 6 spiders;

P.Murinus
B.Auratum
B.Smithi
H.Albostriatum
G.Rosea
"Hermit Web Orb Weaver"

I have handled all, except the P.Chordata and H.Albostriatum.

I'm an avid spider-fan, and like to assimilate as much knowledge on these beautiful and fantastic creatures as I can. To that end, if anyone has any knowledge of P.Chordata, I'd be interested to hear it in a PM or in the topic I started in the Questions Area, cheers 

As a final note, does anybody else get really annoyed and a little upset when people assume tarantulas are evil killers? I was picking up some hoppers from my local store yesterday when some guy butted in and asked why I was buying them. He proceeded to question why I would keep a pet that could kill me, saying he'd never have something that would try to eat him. He also made mention that apparently urticating hairs are lethal if inhaled, and made it sound like the spider kicks them in a cloud about 6-foot radius.

I spent the next thirty minutes re-educating him... >_>

EDIT: I am aware that nobody has ever been documented as dying from a tarantula bite, and I am also aware that urticating hairs are non-lethal, but can irritate. The poor guy was just horribly mis-informed.


----------



## tom cabuy

*I'm new here*

Hello,

I'm new here. I'm Tom and I am keeping tarantula's for 3 years now.
I'm from Belgium. 
My English is not very good. I can understand almost everyting. But I'm not very good in writing without faults.

At home I have:

2.1.0 Therphosa blondi (I'm trying to breed this species)
0.2.0 Avicularia versicolor (In spring I buy a male to breed this species too)
0.1.50 Tapinauchenius gigas (As you can see, succesfull breed, still spiderlings for sale!)
0.2.0 Lampropelma violaceopes (before Cyriopagopus spec. blue) (In spring I buy also a male to breed this species)
0.1.0 Poecilotheria rufilata (In spring I will try also to breed this species)
0.0.5 Poecilotheria regalis ( 4 cm bodyspan, communal)
0.0.5 Poecilotheria fasciata (3,5 cm body span, cummunal)
0.1.0 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.3 Heteroscodra maculata (3,5 cm body span)
0.1.0 Chilobrachys huahini (6 cm body span, for sale!)
0.0.13 Holothele incei (2 cm body span, for sale!)
0.0.5 Stromatopelma calceatum (2 cm body span)
0.1.0 Paraphysa scofa (2 weeks ago she makes an aggsack but she doesn't close her sack good, so I need it to take out and close hem myself but the eggs were already dry out  )

+- 1500 B. dubia


----------



## smokey progg

hi all im just here to say hey i dont have any arachnid yet but might be getting emperor scorpion soon
           Dean:drool:


----------



## Sparky1977

*Hello All*

Hi There,

I am from Southampton and got my first T a few years back, she is a Chili Rose, quite placid and can be friendly enough to handle at times.
Last year i got a Cobalt Blue, amazing to look at but has rather psychotic tendancies... :-/.
I am here just to learn new things as i am planning to grow my collection in the not too distant future!

I have the bug :-D

Bye For Now


----------



## nasty bugger

*Howdy, or what's up*

Hey, my name is wes, and I just got a aphonopelma paysoni, about an inch to an inch and a half legspan, a couple weeks ago.  
  I also have chinese prey mantis', about 18 of them, soon to put most out in the wild, after I get some ooths.  I hatched them out in early December, and most are just about adult now.

  I am a joker, alot of the time, so if there's any doubt, I'm probably jokin' with ya  

  I'm about into the compost stage of life, about to go into the dirt stage, then older than dirt won't be far behind.  Was still young, till I got injured and now I know the limitations that life has, unfortunately.  I will always miss the 'nothing keeps me down' thing, and I won't stop trying to get back to it 

  My goal is to find a nice piece of land and get a totally self sustaining polyculture happening, so I can support myself for most of the rest of my life, and leave it to family.  With the new depression coming on, it's looking like the best option 
  My grade school teacher said it was the farmers that lived well in the depression, cause as long as you have food you'll get through it all.

  I will be trying to raise my own feeders for all my pets, so space and knowledge is something I'll need.

  I was looking for roaches and the fella I was talking to about them said this is about the best spider forum to come to, so here I am.

  I live in AZ so the Payson spider, from an area about 100 miles from me, seemed like a good choice, since they said it's friendly and can be handled and were just a bit warmer down here in the phoenix area.  I've handled him a couple times and he seems  cool, but it still cautious.  
  I like the fact that he isn't aggresive toward me, but I am wanting some of the more colorful varieties, like A. versicolor and maybe some of the baboon, like a starburst, and the blue bottle green, and a cobalt maybe, and ..........

  I like the color, and I would like some I can handle occasionally, but don't need to handle them all.  I am aware of the reputation of ornamentals, and baboons(if they're not the same) and know not to really handle them.

  I am going to try to make it to the reptile show in Mesa AZ this weekend, so I am seeking knowledge on what to look for, and what to look out for in a healthy and happy tarantula, especially one I'd find at a show.
   The fact that my payson tarantula is so cool has me in a good frame of mind about them, but I do know that caution is needed for other varieties.  
  Having the mantis' be so friendly when I handle them has also got me in a good mind for handling the beasts, but yes, caution.  You will probably not hear from me for a while, and then read that I died of toxic reaction to a bite... alas, what is life without a thrill :}   

  I read most of the handling post for beginers last night.
  I am back to reading more of the newbie post after this introduction.  There's alot of stuff to that newbie post, if you read it all.

  Now that I've shared entirely too much about myself, I bid you adeui, or however it's spelled.


----------



## a1_collection

Hello

My name is Alex. I am part of the Southern California Arachnid, Bug, Invertebrate, Entomological Society (S.C.A.B.I.E.S.) as some of you whom I recognise here may know. I am 15 and my interests as of current are mostly Insects. I plan to move onto arachnids when I have some space in the garage area my dad has partitioned for me.


----------



## ThyTempest

Hey everyone,

I have been lurking on the boards for a while, but decided to jump in.  I live in Lansing, MI and I am currently a sophomore majoring in Zoology at Michigan State.  My current collection is

0.1 Normal Ball Python
1.1 BCI Het Kahl Albino RTB's
1.1 Blizzard Cornsnakes
0.0.1 Crested gecko
0.0.1 G. Rosea
1.1 Little dogs + 1 of their puppies
0.3 cats
5.6 Breeder rats
1.2 Breeder ASF's

~Austin


----------



## Mattybofmd

*whats crackin spider world*

My name is Matty. I love tarantulas and own 14 currently lookin to expand my collection of arboreals. I have some terrestials im looking to get rid of email me for details.:clap:


----------



## 12345matt54321

Hey guys im Matt. Im new to this board and to Ts. Ive been on arachnophiles for a little bit now but I thought I would join here aswell. 
I hope to be getting my first 2 Ts in March at the Reptile Show. Heres the Ts im looking into:



1.       Lasiodora parahybana (Brazilian Salmon Pink Tarantula)
2.       Grammostola aureostriata (Chaco Golden Knee Tarantula)
3.       Grammostola rosea (Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula)
4.       Brachypelma smithi (Mexican Red Knee Tarantula)
5.       Brachypelma albopilosum (Curly Hair Tarantula)


Talk to you later 
-Matt


----------



## Yanose

Hello Out there My name is Jesse I am 29 yrs old I live in spokand WA and I keep scorps and have kept a T when I was younger am interested in a variety of invertabrate creatures including centipeds and cephlopods


----------



## Loudog760

Hello everyone my name is Louis. I'm very new to the arachnid hobby. I've been pretty interested in tarantulas for a little while now and been looking around to get my first one. I really like Brachypelma smithi. And I've heard there a great beginner tarantula so I may be looking for one very soon if I can afford it lol. Hoping to learn a lot here. thanks for your time everyone!


----------



## JC50

*new to board*

Hello
My name is john and i am fairly new to the T collecting,and just purchased my first spiderling a few days ago.It is a mexican red knee and is .75 inches,so i will be able to enjoy watching it grow.I also have two snakes,one being a ball python and the other a dumerils boa.Anyways,Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein

Just joined the board...new to having tarantulas and all ready addicted

Acanthogonatus francki
Avicularia avicularia
Grammostola aureostriata
Pterinochilus murinus
Nhandu chromatus
Grammostola rosea...
Holothele Sp. Tachira


----------



## buglette

I dont know what im supposed to be doing here but my computer srongly suggested i come here and introduce myself to you guys so here goes, and, be forgiving. Hi! My name is Alison and im an Arachnahloic....


----------



## ofc27

Helo anyone my name is Paul  and i'm addicted

Brachypelma vagans 0,2,0 L11,L10
Ephebopus murinus 0,1,0 L8
Haplopelma lividum 0,1,0 L6
Heteroscodra maculata 1,1,0 L9,L7
Ephebopus cyanognathus 0,1,0 L7
Grammmostola rosea 0,1,0 L6
Poecilotheria ornata 0,0,2 L5
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis 0,0,1 L4
Pterinochilus murinus "usambara" L3 
Poecilotheria rufilata 0,0,4 L2 x 3,L8-9
Brachypelma albopilosum 0,0,6 L3, L4 x 5


----------



## Wendi

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Just joined the board...new to having tarantulas and all ready addicted
> 
> Acanthogonatus francki
> Avicularia avicularia
> Grammostola aureostriata
> Pterinochilus murinus
> Nhandu chromatus
> Grammostola rosea...
> Holothele Sp. Tachira


All of this is my fault 
We also have a A. versicolor sling that Corey forgot to list!


thank you all for all the wonderful information on this site!


----------



## delayedinsanity

Hello everybody, I'm Mark. Me and my wife just moved back up to Canada from Las Vegas where we temporarily had an unidentified black tarantula we caught outside a burger king there, but eventually let go believing it may have been a younger male. We just recently got a new grammostola rosea and have been trying to help it feel at home here with us, but I still have a lot to learn so here I am.


----------



## nickulas

Hi my name is Nick I'm 27 years old and I'm from the Philippines.
I have 4 t's Brachypelma Smithi Brachypelma Boehmi P. Murinus and Acanthoscurria Suina.


----------



## DnKslr

*Hello Again*

My name is Diane. I was a member of this forum as (Diane S)a few years ago when i had quite a nice collection of Ts. I've had to drop off the map for a while and recover from difficult situations and now I'm back. I've been just quietly observing which is mostly all I'll probably do. My collection of Ts is not what it use to be with only 19 left out of over 100. I really missed being apart of this community, it's good to see it going strong as ever.


----------



## Natasha's Mom

*Hello*

Hello there, 

I have just gotten a chilean rose-haired tarantula and named her Natasha for my fiance. He did a lot of research and wanted this one. I am totally terrified of spiders of all kinds but have been slowly working to where I can have  her walk across my hand now. but I am still jumpy bout her.  Would be happy to have any suggestions on how not to be so jumpy around her and not make her nervous.

Thanks,
Natasha's Mom


----------



## calum

> Hello
> Hello there,
> 
> I have just gotten a chilean rose-haired tarantula and named her Natasha for my fiance. He did a lot of research and wanted this one. I am totally terrified of spiders of all kinds but have been slowly working to where I can have her walk across my hand now. but I am still jumpy bout her. Would be happy to have any suggestions on how not to be so jumpy around her and not make her nervous.
> 
> Thanks,
> Natasha's Mom


knowlage is the key.


----------



## Razzy26

*Hello*

My name is Razzy. I of course am new here like all the other newbs.

 All my information is on my profile as far as what animals and ts I have and whatnot.

 I am looking forward though to becoming a more knowledgeable tarantula owner as the years progress. currently, I have 2 ts. a rose hair, and an oklahoma brown. i also have a wolf spider.


----------



## lpifer24

*thanks for saying happy birthday*

Hello Everyone!

I am a mom of 3 and grandma of 3!  I have 2 parrots and 1 German Shephard, and 1 Rose Hair Tarantula that I acquired because someone had to move.  I want to tell everyone thank you for telling me happy birthday!

I love this site!

Thanks 

Leann Pifer
The Colony, Tx


----------



## Jenners

*Hello*

Hello everyone! I'm Jenn, Marks wife (delayedinsanity). We currently have a single three year old female Chilean Rose named Fluffy and are soon to be the proud parents of two slings, an A seemanni and a P cambridgei.


----------



## rhonny

*hey all im rhonny, im new to this forum and think its great. love hearing all ur stories and seeing all your photos. keep up the good work *


----------



## tekkendarklord

*Hi all*

Hi all im a newbie too and i have a strong interest in insects and arachnids but still i dont have any.. ^_^


----------



## aremixer

hello all.om new to this site and wondered if there is anyone in england that can help me replace my collection that was killed by my brother due to his incompetance.
 
also looking to build a network of friends


----------



## sjeckert6297

*Another Newbie!*

I just got my 1st T yesterday!  She (I hope) is a G. Rosea.  There are so many site w/ contradicting(sp?) info that I thought it best to talk to others who actually have experience keeping these beautiful creatures.  I never thought I would say that about a spider!!

Jen


----------



## firecar96

*Hello from Michigan*

Hey everybody, I'm Steve and I am new to the board. I have lots of t's. To many to list. I have been into spiders for a couple years now and was told about the board by a friend. So here I am and I hope to learn a lot more. I know there are a lot of knowledgeable people on the board and I look forward to speaking with many of you.


----------



## ShinyNic

Hi, I'm Nicole. I somehow seemed to have fallen in love with a pinktoe...even though I hate spiders. I'm here to see if I can find out a bit more about her (hoping it's female at least) so i can take good care of her.


----------



## Clement

Hi everyone, my name's Clement, im new in the hobby and i hope i will find answers to all my question!!


----------



## eos

*It's about time....*

Alright.... I figure it's about time that I introduce myself.

Everyone calls me eos .... I've been a  lurker for quite some time.... and I've been a member here since last year, but never posted (booo.. yea I know)


So anyway I'd like to take this opportunity to say hello to everyone in the community. I know a few people here from a couple of other sites I frequent. So that's a good thing too... I won't feel so 'noobish' LOL


Aside from my inverts, I also keep a bunch of frogs, a couple snakes, a Tokay Gecko, a chinchilla and a dog 


Inverts that I keep:

1.0.0 G. Rosea (MM - poor guy)
0.0.1 A. Seemani
0.0.1 A. Avic
0.0.1 L. Parahybana (1" sling)
0.0.2 Scolopendra Subspinipes sp
1.0.0 P. Imperator
1.0.0 H. Paucidens

I'm currently in the process of researching about millipedes as those are my next acquisition.





P.S.
Don't worry..... I'll be posting photos in no time


----------



## andyy2452

*just joined today*

new to owning scorpions and found reading the forums on this site EXTREMELY helpful. im happy to know i can post my own questions up whenever im confused. thank you everyone for your advice.


----------



## NjGriffo

Hello! Names Nick Griffiths, i'm very interested in all things Buggy, Reptiley etc.
I've had two A. Gigas for quite a while now, and looking to expand my collection.


----------



## Riddla

What's up everyone? Newb here reporting


----------



## WelshTan

*my inverts*

i recently bought a chilean rose to get over my lifelong fear of spiders. . . now i absolutely love T's and have since bought a sling red knee and a sub adult pink toe. . im looking for a green bottle blue but seem to be having trouble locating any shop or store that sells them. I now think that T's are amazing and cant believe i was ever scared of them in the first place lol


----------



## Cyst

Hello, my name is cyst and i recently bought a chilean rose hair


----------



## bbrovold

*Hello all*

I am new to T's since Christmas when my wife gave me a copper colored G. Rosea and today I bought an A. Avic. It is nice to have both a terrestrial and an arboreal.


----------



## licantot

Hi everyone! newbie here.....

Just have my first T's last 3 months ago and somehow i got addicted to them especially the brachy's and hopefully to have more. i am planning to get a klaasi he he he  .

currently I have 4 t's 

B.Albopilusum (female)
B.Boehmi
B.Emilia (male)
G.aureostriata (female)

and 5 slings

B.Albopilusum 
B.Boehmi
B.Smithi
B.Vagans
G.rosea


----------



## CREEP

well another newb here.

i had a versicolor for about 8 months got him as a sling and when it was molting died on me during the molt not sure why?

so now i went out and got 2 more i bought a sling nhandu chromatus and sling grammostola rosea 

hoping maybe these will fare a bit better for me.

creep


----------



## Stuzza

*Intro*

I'm Nick and I'm 13. I've kept may reptiles but have only recently branched out in tarantulas although I have kept many invertebrates before. I got my first Tarantula, a Mexican Red Rump, in November 2008. It was usb-adult and I thought it was female but it's matured now after a moult, and it's a male  so I'm going to breed it (getting a female soon). Last month I got a 10 month King Baboon that is very aggressive at times and refuses to eat (although it might have fed a week ago because two crickets went in and only one was left. Hoping to get an Antilles Pinktoe soon and an Usambara Orange Baboon after that. I hope! :razz:


----------



## melonysbaby

*first time T owner*

hi everyone. my name is melony. i am a stay at home mom of 2 young boys. i also breed chihuahuas and have a vieled chemelion and 2 hissing cockroaches. but i just recently got my first tarantula. it is a .antillies pinktoe. he is so pretty. lol. not many people call them pretty. lol. i have been looking at the site for a little while now. i love all the enclosure pics. it def gave me some great ideas.  i am also very interested in doing a community tank. but i will post a question in another area. lol
but i just wanted to say hi.


----------



## MrRogers

*Returning newbie*

Howdy all... I used to be a member here 3 years ago when I was in university and got my first T. Yes it was a rose hair.... 

I'm Canadian and I'm in Australia right now doing some traveling and egar to get back into the hobby once I return home.

I have experience keeping the one T, but I learned a lot and have been trying to keep up with the hobby,

Cheers!


----------



## steamhouse

hello im new here


----------



## Jackal6666666

*Hello All*

Well I just bought my first T.  A Grammostola aureostriata - Chaco Golden Knees from Ken.  Should have it by Friday.  My son (12) and I are looking forward to caring for our new friend.  Great site, great info.


----------



## sdavids6

*New Member*

Hey Everyone,

My name is Shane and I go to university in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. I recently bought a spiderling mexican red knee (brachypelma smithi) and I think it is getting ready to molt. it is about 1/2" big right now.


----------



## thingsthatbugyo

*new here*

A little about us. 
We are located in Michigan. We have had roaches for several years now. We have 5 different types of breeding colonies. We plan to expand to have everybodies needs. We have various types of reptiles, from roaches to snakes to turtles to lizards. We decided to do roach colonies after spending time dealing with crickets for the critters.


----------



## Ts are #1

*Hey*

Hey im new to the tarantula world and am getting my first t this april


----------



## Bak

Hello going to get my first scolopendra subspinipes sometime soon.
This place is great!


----------



## binky

Hi - I'm new 

I don't have any spiders yet, but I've been researching them voraciously for about 6 months and hope to pick up my first rosie this weekend! 

I'm also eagerly awaiting my preorder of Tarantula Keepers Guide (as I'm sure a lot of you are!)

hmm what else... I love all things star trek (except Enterprise) and Xena


----------



## ExoticMangos

Hey everyone, I live in canton Michigan. Names Matt, i live with my girlfriend Serene and we started collecting Ts together a bit back, weve got a decent collection of 16 Ts still getting into the hobby and always looking to expand, any T lovers out there in our area that wanna trade sell would be great to discover.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

Hi, I'm Vince, 17 from the Philippines I first started this hobby with small orb weavers when I was like 7 years old then moved on to bigger pets like T's and I'm planning to keep snakes and other exotic pets soon  

I got my 1st T on the October of 2007, A B.Vagans that turned out male  
then continued from there.


Acanthoscurria Geniculata
Brachypelma Vagans
Brachypelma Boehmei
Brachypelma Smithi
Haplopelma Lividum
Grammostola Aureostratia

Heterometrus Spinifer x2

I'm still not that calm when it comes to my Cobalt Blue though, it takes me about an hour of hesitation before prodding her to run onto my hand so i can put her back into her cage. She likes climbing on my paintbrush so she helps herself out when I clean her cage.


----------



## hydraulics

Hi, this is my first post. I am into huntsmans, (Sparassidae), fishing spiders, (pisauridae), and selenops, (Selenopidae). Would like to find and breed species from malaysia, SE Asia, Borneo, and Australia if possible. Guess I am just dreaming though.


----------



## spyman

*hello*

hi all new 2 this site have 15 lovely spiders plus other reptiles 2


----------



## vmax29

Hello, Trying to learn all I can about myriapods and get into this as a hobby. Really like some the tarantulas I see on here.  I guess this is how it starts. There's no turning back now.
--
Sean
Central NJ


----------



## 0823angeles

*Arachnaphobia!!??*

hello everyone.  Well this is my first post so I hope that message on top of my page reminding me that I am new will go away.  I'm getting back into arachs after 2 years of not having them. Thought it would be nice caring for an invert for a change with the dart frogs, panther chameleons, and reef tanks, I think this will be fun and also addicting.  And lastly who would of thought that coming back to this genre of creatures I got a Versicolor and a GBB oh and a free N. Chromatus.  Although the versicolor sadly has both pedipalps gone and 2 missing legs so it has 3 appendages on each side. Crossing my fingers that they grow back fast.  Enough said I'm glad to be part of this knowledgable group of the ArachnoCLAN.

-Angeles


----------



## rejected1

Hello there arachnopeople. 

I am from Malaysia. Am new here and just saw this thread, thought it would be polite to introduce myself. 

I've just started raring tarantulas in January. I have told myself times and times to get just one T but I end up having 12 within 2 months and 4 more on the way. I bet all of you are like me too. ;P It is so addictive. That everytime I come across a new spp. I feel like having one. 

Anyway, I hope to learn lots of stuffs about Ts and most importantly, have a huge collection of Ts like some of you here (noticably; anastasia).


----------



## SHARP83

*Hello*

Hello my partner and i are from Mackay Nth QLD in Australia..we recently became the proud owners of a Tarantula called "Princess".... it was an unwanted pet!!(how sad hey)..so we are now its new mum and dad....we have no idea what kind it is..but im sure now that we have found this place we will soon know exactly what we have....we look forward to learning as much as we can....
Also ...today we ...HAVE ANOTHER ONE!!...although this one...is bigger and darker and hairier....and it decided to come into our house all by itself and was found on the floor just outside our bedroom....funny thing is....we had never seen one in our area other than the one we had given to us ....so the plot thickens....did our "Princess" summons this new one?....Where did it come from?
How come in all my 20yrs of living in this town have i never seen one in the wild?...yet this morning .......one just arrived....Bizzare!!!
We think our "princess" is maybe a Selenotypus of some sort!!
Will post some pics for ID as soon as i find my USB cord!!
Cheers folks.....We look forward to meeting and chatting to you all!!
Life is about Learning!!!....and Where here to learn!!


----------



## BiologicalJewels

Hello all,

I hope to get off on the right foot here, My name is Oscar and I have recently begun collecting.

I currently own both, true spiders and tarantulas as well as other mygalomorphae and various arachnids.

Though I personally like True spiders, tarantulas are fast becoming a staple of my collection.

Hope to get to know some of you here, and I'll be sure to post some pics.

I'm located in San Gabriel Cali if any of you are near give me a shout!

Thanks


----------



## kalvaer

Hi All.

I'm another one of those arachnophobic people who would run away screaming with my preverbial tail between my legs at the slightest mention of the word spider.

About a month ago I got home and my wife was busy on her PC on a conference call. I decided to head to the bedroom and watch some TV, and was greeted by one of the biggest huntsmans spiders I had ever seen, sitting on the insdie of my bedroom window. I knew I couldn't call my wife, and also thought she would never believe me, So I rushed off to get the camera to take some photo's for when she was done. 

Next thing I knew I was about 5 cm away  from it and snapping away. Well, as so many others have said, the bug bit. I started researching more about spiders and read that the best way to get over your fear is to confront them. So I have done just that.

I contacted ICM (also on this site I believe) and I got myself two little slings, B. vagans and G. rosea. This weekend here in SA was a reptile and exotic pet show, so I ended up buying 3 x H. Incei slings who are in a tiny colonial setup.

Sometimes I still think I have gone insane, but I am really enjoying learning more and finding out as much as I can about the "little" critters


----------



## ykawasumi

Hey everyone ,

Its nice to be on such a nice forum.

I'm still way new to this hobby, I went to the expo in Hamburg this weekend and came home with a Emperor Scorpion .

So I'm here, there and all over the net looking for more resources and information so my little friend can be well looked after .

Currently I'm in the process of setting up the tank and getting it to the right standards.  If all goes well I'll be switching to a false bottom set up, along with a better heating and humidity measures today as well.

Anyway "Hi."

See you guys around,

-Yoshi


----------



## razorback182

Greetings! My name's Terry, 28 years old and a physician. I bought my spiderling 2 weeks ago. It's my first foray into invertebrates, having kept fishes exclusively before. I've been reading threads old and new for the past days, and the wealth of info in this site is staggering. I hope to become a contributor to the threads soon.


----------



## lorelei_rhine

I'm Lorelei and finally bought the pet I wanted as a kid and my parents wouldn't let me.  I have 3 boys (9 - 11 - 13) and have been with my hubby 19 years.  I joined this site in hopes of finally being able to identify Aragog's species.  I was googling pics (again) to try to find a similar spider and saw a pic that looked close (new world and worldwide posters, top row, second in from left).  

No, we do not handle him very often.  Especially right after he's molted --- he's pissy right now;-)


----------



## Pengle

*introduction*

I got my first T about 25 years ago, it was wild caught when I lived in CO.  My kids found it fascinating, we kept it a few weeks and then released it where we found it.

About 5 years ago I started collecting them.  While I don't breed them, what I like to do is raise slings.......every winter I get a few, raise them a year then sell them to breeders the following year. I keep my favorites of course. This has given me the change to raise slings with out having to have hundreds at a time! HA!

Thanks
Pengle


----------



## wedge07

Lets see here.  I got my first T at about 16, a Brachypelma smithi it was a great pet very docile, very easy to handle.  But alas it was in a small pet carrier and the cats found it very fascinating, they knocked the carrier off the shelf and more or less played with it to death.  I just now got back into the hobby (10 years later) I started off with a Grammostola rosea and just recently acquired an Avicularia avicularia.  I am already looking at more T's maybe another B. smithi.

Its amazing how such small creepy crawly things can capture your interest so.  I am looking forward to the rewards of owning many T's.

Nathan


----------



## Pigeon Keeper

*MO Inverts*

We have a small invert supply website. In SW Missouri. We have some scorpions, roaches and other feeder insects.  We currently dont have tarantulas.  I dont care for the T's as much. Although I have had them before. We supply inverts to many of the local pet stores in the area.
NOTE:  We dont have a store nor a business. Just to clarify.


----------



## MilesMilitis

Hello all, I've been lurking here for a few months, thought it time to finally sign up. I've had scorps for several months now and thanks to all the information on this forum they are thriving. I am sure I'll be on here pretty often.


----------



## Alfredo117

hey tyler here new to this site but have had my indian and Red slate ornamental for about 1 years and will be getting a OBT next week


Other then that iam 21 from Rapid City SD full time student and working part time


----------



## Sumias

*Hallo!*

Next on our tour is the ever elusive L.

 Ls are native to the southern-most areas of the U.S., though on rare occasions, you may find one shivering in the cold in the Baltimore region.

Remarkably skittish and shy, these strange female creatures are often seen perpetually wearing headphones and listening to vast quanities of... well, Vast. 

Lovers of chocolatus puddina, this species may not exactly be attractive to look at, but is often capable of antics that make most passer-bys laugh. 

Remarkably proficient in the 'imagination' department, Ls generally do not require many toys or outside methods of keeping themselves amused. 

This particular specimen has not yet acquired a companion of the eight-legged variety, as it's monetary status leaves a bit to be desired. However, this situation will hopefully be rectified in the very near future.

Now, if you'll proceed to look to your left at the next specimen on our tour..


----------



## Selket

I am new to this forum and can't wait to gain some knowledge of some creature, and hope eventually I can help others out.

What brings me here is that I just got my first invert, a emperor scorpion, and so for I love it.


----------



## centime

I am so glad to have found your great forum.  I am fond of all arachnids, although I am mainly a spider person.  My favorite are the salticids.

I have a very small collection of spiders - three S. scenicus and one that I haven't ID'd yet who recently became a mama - as well as an enormous abundance of all kinds of spiders living in and around my apartment.  I also have four cats, which I have trained to leave spiders alone (and they do, amazingly - at least when I am looking).  I would love to have a phiddipus adumbratus.

I live in Seattle, Washington and work as a deaf interpreter.  Living in an apartment severely limits the number and type of pets I can keep, but if I lived somewhere that I could have what I wanted, I would have a veritable zoo.

I hope you will be patient with me, as I am really pretty ignorant about spiders, :8o  except for what I have learned from observing mine and what I have picked up here and there online.

But that is why I am here; I want to educate myself so that I can better care for the spiders I have, as well as identifying the myriad spiders in my home.  I am amazed at the knowledge I have seen here just in my couple of days of reading posts.

So thanks in advance for all the help, and I will try not to be quite so loquacious in the future 

centime


----------



## m3z

Hello, My name is matt and i love my spiders i have 14 in my collection now and on the serch for some males for my females. I live in Wyoming where it is cold as...... and well you can figure out the rest


----------



## Teeny

Hiya, i am new here. i am from the sunny U.K I am realatively new to tarantula keeping and have a B.Smithi, G.Aureostriata and  L.Parahybana sling atm but have a G. Rosea, a.Seemani, B.Vagans and B.Emilia on thier way. I am looking forward to talking T with you guys


----------



## HorrorPhD

Hello folks!

My name is Jen, and I've been a T keeper now officially since October of last year (just found these boards a couple weeks ago).  I've been a long time spider enthusiast, going back about 20 years or so, but was never allowed (by parents, significant others or roommates) to have Ts until recently.

My fiance and I currently have 8 Ts, and are looking forward to getting more once we move into a bigger house and can devote more room to them.

I'm also a Licensed Veterinary Technician, so I have a great deal of experience with other animals as well, and my focus has always been on the "exotics."  In addition to the Ts, we also have a dog, cats and ferrets.

Looking forward to joining the discussions!


----------



## shrub1972

*Happy to be here!*

Hello Everybody,

I am a newbie to AB and I have recently purchased a Grammostola aureostriata sling, a Catumiri sling (freebie), and a Lasiodora parahybana.  I would like to thank everybody at AB for providing great insight (indirectly) into my choices of spiders.  It will be a great journey.


----------



## pathill

Hi Everyone,

I am Andrew and I am from Australia, am new to the boards. 

Before I head off to start posting here, i'd like to introduce myself first and say 'hi' here. It seems like a fun boards, so see you around people!

Cheers!


----------



## SylverTear

*Howdy*

Hey everyone .  My name is Brad. I finally registered so I can post questions and responses now.  I guess I'll put a little about me.

My partner and I got our first T, an A. Avicularia, about 2 months ago.  A month later we got a G. Rosea.  Earlier today (2 weeks later) we got 4 slings in the mail from www.petcenterusa.net.  (I posted his link because the prices seemed very good and all 4 arrived perfectly intact and the heat paks were still nice and warm)

If you can't tell, we're addicted (and I thought Tattoos were bad!! ).

We both have been reading various articles from these boards as we were researching each time we wanted a new T.  All the information has been extremely helpful and I figured it was about time I joined.  He registered today too lol.

I can't wait to get the pictures up so you guys can see our babies.

Oh the four we got today are as follows:
A. Purpurea (Purple Pink Toe)
A. Versicolor (Antilles Pink Toe)
C. Fasciatum (Costa Rican Tiger Rump)
N. Chromatus (Brazilian Red and White which we got for free)

I swear it was like christmas morning when USPS knocked on the door. 

Thanks all


----------



## misterguitar919

*Hello*

My name is Christopher. I got started when a good friend of mine got a job that had a bunch of tarrantulas and I asked to come over and see them. She got into it and has helped me out greatly by assisting with my aquisition of the three spiders I have now. I owe her! I have really come to appreciate these creatures for both their aesthetic beauty, and the little personalities they seem to have. I look forward to learning more about them and watching mine grow!


----------



## buteo_12701

*Newbie*

Hi im a newbie to this forum. My Gf has handled many tarantualas and we just now bought a rose haired. We are looking for a spiderling of brazilian  salmon pink birdeater.

-b


----------



## °SweetGeni°

Hello everybody.^^
I'm new here and I'd like to introduce myself:
My name is Sandra and I'm from Germany. I'm 20 years old and I've got 3 spiders: Grammostola rosea, Acanthoscurria geniculata and a Linothele fallax.^^
I love my spiders.<3


----------



## varanidfan

*Hello*

Hi everyone, My name is Scott, I live in Baltimore, Maryland. I have been a reptile keeper for 20+ years and Just picked up my first T, a juvenile Avic avic. I have always had a fear of spiders in general, so what better way to get over it than have a T as a pet?


----------



## RUSTYCAGE

*G'day!*

hey all, great site,forums and people! love all the great quaility pix of every ones pets!!! so here's my little friends....

cheers...RUSTYCAGE


----------



## Pokelover22

*Hello Arachnoboards Members!*

Hello Arachnoboards. My name is Pokelover22 because of my love of Pokemon but I joined this site mainly because of CENTIPEDES,THAT'S RIGHT,I LOVE CENTIPEDES! My personal fave pede is drumroll please (drumroll) SCOLOPENDRA GIGANTEA in other words, THE DREADED PERUVIAN GIANT CENTIPEDE! And I'm excited if there's other Pokefans on these boards, I'm also excited for the release of Pokemon Platinum. That's Mainly Me! Goodbye.


                                                                                    Sincerely,
                                                                                 Pokelover22


----------



## Pigeon Keeper

*Big Fat Welcome!*

Yeah welcome to arachnoboards.

I join for one month.  Although i have been raising ireptiles for longer than most of you have been alive.  And all ready people are thinking i am gonna "take someone for a ride"  .  This is sad.  My thought would be to help new people to the hobby, not drive them away?  Maybe i am wrong.
I am offering gravid T and scorps because they arent high on the popularity list and since i am not a big time dealler of these.  I cant move them.  So i figure i would be able to help someone get some slings and i would have some roach colony since people seem to keep asking me if i have them.  Makes good business sense.

Just because i dont spend my time on here posting , doesnt mean i am a con man.  That just means i have better things to do than sight in front of a computer.


----------



## Pigeon Keeper

MO Inverts said:


> We have a small invert supply website. In SW Missouri. We have some scorpions, roaches and other feeder insects.  We currently dont have tarantulas.  I dont care for the T's as much. Although I have had them before. We supply inverts to many of the local pet stores in the area.
> NOTE:  We do have a store nor a business. Just to clarify.


I only welcome guest by appointments after hours.


----------



## julepvixen

*Greetings Ya'll*

It's great to be amongst friends.  My name is Sheila.  Was an avid collector  about 3 years ago but due to divorce and all that goes along with that had to give up my collection (17 T's) to my local zoo and move.  Hope everyone is well.  I'm ready to start over and want to start small with a couple brachypelma.  I will probably start with emilia.....just an incredible spider.  I also am very fond of Grammistola pulchra.  And of couse who could overlook the little orange monster..... Hope to be chatting with you soon.  Later


Sheila


----------



## PaMBiX

Hello, my name is Paul, I've been reading the forums for some time but finally got around to joining.  I currently have 9 T's. So yah, hello everyone!


----------



## Ian Hall

*Hello all so glad to be here ! ! !*

hi everyone, I'm Ian. I joined this ground to make friends and get advice and tips on keeping tarantulas. Please feel free to contact me I wonna make as many friends interested in tarantulas as much as me as possible.


----------



## Cinnamon Girl

Hello Everyone, 
I am new to the boards I have 16 T's at the moment. Hope to chat soon!


----------



## natebugman

*Hello*

Hi, my name is Nate and I live in Florida where I get paid to study mosquitoes. I'm up to 8 tarantulas now but I also enjoy raising just about any insect I can get my hands on.


----------



## Astral

Hi there, 
My name is Maria, I live in the UK, I am 42 years old and just in the process of researching the tarantulas I wish to own, now my children have grown up and left, this leaves me the space to move into new things 

I would love to be able to breed, but I want to walk before I can run lol

the two spiders I wish to own (just as starters!!) are A.Geniculata, and A.Brocklehursti,
I am sure that my obsession wont stop there as reading these boards my list is getting so much longer,

I am looking forward to getting to know you and learning all there is to know about these facsinating creatures


----------



## Fyreflye

Good day!

My name is Alia, i'm 25 and i live in OK.  I have a Bold Jumping Spider named Parker that i greatly enjoy observing, and i'm excited about getting my first T soon.  I'm doing my homework and a LOT of reading first, and it's great to be a part of a forum where others can impart their knowledge and experience to a beginner like myself!


----------



## Tinith

Hey everyone, I'm a new Tarantula owner in Northamptonshire, England. Always loved Tarantulas since being introduced to a Red Knee back in school (19 now and going back to college soon hopefully), anyway I decided that as well as the advice of my local shop I should join a forum somewhere to get advice more readily then with opening times. Also for those of you interested in what I own, the spiderling came first and I fell in love with the Haitian my shop had and bought it. I know it's a little risky for a beginner but I plan to be very careful with and follow the advice of my shop to a letter.


----------



## koiboi

*Hello*

hi, im ken and im from the philippines, CEbu to be specific and im new in T hobbying.

i have an 2.5" Brachypelma albopilosum and its been with me for like 5 days.
i found arachnoboards on the net and gathered all the info i need about my T here.

thanks a Lot to the pips behind this site and more power..


----------



## daleo8803

my name is dale. i live in south carolina. i have 22 Ts at the monment and plan on getting many more!!

dale


----------



## lolth

*Newbie! =o*

Hello, my name is Jessica and i'm new to the world of Arachnids. I have a female Chilean Rose, I've only had her for a week or so and think she is about 3 or 4 years old. I'm looking forward to learning more and more about her as she grows and hope to make some friends with the same interests!


----------



## priZZ

*Comeback!*

Hi there,

some may remember me from posting tons of pictures of my spiders. I kinda quit the hobby some years ago but am planning to get some inverts again, this time even more. 

Don't expect any pics too soon, I have to practice either.


----------



## 1981joe909

*Good Evening*

Hello My Name Is Joe Im A Musician In California  And A Spider Keeper I Play In A Band Called Amongst The Damned Thats Prety Much My Life


----------



## 1981joe909

well bre you can save her by puting supper glue on the leg to stop the bleeding iv done it before and it worked


----------



## CrystalT

*Hi, NEW Here, New to Tarantulas*

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm Crystal and I recently got my first tarantula, a _G. rosea_, named Nancy.  I am absolutely smitten with her!  I am also trying to be a knowledgeable and responsible tarantula owner, so I've done internet research, I'm reading the Schultz book, I have an experienced contact person, and I wanted to join here so I can learn even more!  At some point, I'd like to get another species, maybe one of the _Avicularis_ genus.  Anyway, I'm posting a pic of Nancy eating a cricket.  Please stop by and say "HI!"


----------



## Kita

Hello! I'm Kristyn from Waller, Tx. I'm 25 and have kept herps for most of my life, but it really took off when I turned 16 and now I breed Crested Geckos and African Fat Tail Geckos. I got into Ts when I adopted a Rose Hair and a Red Rump that where dumped at the store I worked at. My ex made me get rid of them before moving in and now that I've gotten rid of him, I'm picking back up and now have a pair of 3.5 month A. purpurea from Joe.


----------



## Unfamiliar

*Ello!*

Good afternoon... My name is Adam, i'm 21 years old from the UK, and I currently keeping scorpions and a few snakes. I did once own a few tarantulas and other reps / inverts with my ex, and since moving back to Chelmsford i've had to downsize a little. However, once I have a little more space I would like to expand my collection to keep and breed a variety of inverts.

I currently own 2 pandinus Imperator, 1 caraboctonus Keyserlingi, 1 hadrurus Arizonensis.

Snakewise I own a corn snake, a royal python and a western hognose!

Finally I have one little African mantid, i'm not sure exactly what type.

Anyways, I look forward to bugging you all with a thousand questions on various parts of the forum!


----------



## vondur

Hello everyone!
In the past I have had many pets, including several inverts.  The first one I ever had was a pandinus Imperator I got at a pet shop.  She died several years ago.  

I currently do not have any inverts but I plan on getting back into the hobby soon.

I live in the San Francisco bay area.  

I have been lurking around these forums for a few days and decided to join.  I look forward to talking with all of you!


----------



## Arachno Veteran

*Finally- was able to log-in successfully - Intro*

Hello All,

I have loved bugs ever since I was a kid! I used to keep a large collection of Arachnids (~11 years ago). I raised all kinds of Lepidoptera at that time too (livestock mailed to me from other hobbyists).
Recently, I've been desperately seeking specimens of colorful Hymenoptera. I'm currently looking for things like "Velvet Ants", large/colorful/tropical, etc.
If there is anyone who is willing to sell a few papered specimens to me, I would really appreciate it. Cuckoo Wasp, colorful Bees, etc.
Wanted: Dead or Alive - As long as they're colorful. Thanks!
I am in the USA, please e-mail me at ndbdxr@yahoo.com, if you have a few extra specimens you would be willing to sell me. I have a PayPal account.

Thank you,

Al Milano


----------



## ann_ominous

HI all.  I haven't been here in a long time so will reintroduce myself.  I'm Dannye, I live in Perth in Western Australia.  I'm a sole parent to a 6.5 year old ninja boy whom I homeschool.  I'm a full time uni student studying Community Development and Sociology with an aim to complete a dual major BA and get my MSW by the time my son is 12.  I work part time as a horticulturist in a native restoration plant nursery.  

I'm originally from the USA and grew up in California but moved to Australia in 2001 from Oregon.  In Oregon I had over 45 different species.  I haven't kept spiders in a long time but am looking to start collecting again in the hopes of creating an educational workshop for homeschooled kids here (we have over 1000 homeschooling families in the metro area).  We have a lot of native scorps in the area and a friend of ours is on a property where we can go have a look which we plan to do soon.

Cheers from Perth.

~Dannye


----------



## Hilikus311

Well hello everyone! im new here and i joined cuz i really loved my T and unfortuanatly i wasn't able to keep him for very long because i was too young and uninformed so the outcome was tragic for my T named Rex about 14 years ago.  I'm now 25 and i live in Texas (near Corpus Christi) and I have a pet chameleon named Trunks so im used to having the responsibility of taking care of an advanced speicies. So now im just trying to figure out which species of T i want to get.


----------



## flamesbabe

*hi*

Hello, my name is Cheryl. My husband is really the one who opened the door for me to T's, before then I was more into reptile (still am into reptiles). He bought me my first T while we were dating and today we have a nice collection. Basically, I am just here to share the experience, get help, provide help, and enjoy.


----------



## truthsdeceit

Hi. I'm Mary. I got my first T a G. rosea 2 days ago and couldn't be happier. Just thought I'd post something. For some reason arachnoboards thinks I've got 0 post even though I started a thread in T anoucments.. huh?


----------



## Naga

First, my name is John. Over the past 6ish years, I've had no pets of my own. Some years back though, I had many pets ranging from fish, hamsters and dogs up to, at the time, a pair of emperor scorpions. I've learned a lot about taking care of them since, and plan on getting a few again soon, and will probably go further with the hobby this time. I'm currently living in Altoona, PA with roommates

I found Arachnoboards through search and research. Getting a new set of pets is absolutely fascinating to me, and I hope to have a few critters soon. I've been lurking a few days, and decided that this environment seems like a great place to make friends as well as learn. I'm also taking in things I totally forgot, and many I didn't know anyway... Not to mention researching new possibilities at some point in the future


----------



## l.parahybana

*Don't know much about . . .*

My name is Michelle and I don't know that much about tarantulas.  I inherited one from my father.  It's an l. parahybana or Brazilian Salmon-Pink Birdeater.  I live in Tulsa, OK and I don't have any other pets.


----------



## Korean Spider

Hello. My name is Jinwu.
I'm 27 and live in Seoul,Korea.
and...I have many Tarantula and True spider.

I like Korean true spider. for example, Korean funnel web spider, hutsman spider, and wolf spider....

see you all later : )


----------



## singaporeblue

hello everyone new member here from idaho my name is justin and i have 3 tarantulas, 2 or 3 year old rose hair, baby singapore blue about 1", and a baby mexican redrump witch is also about 1". my rose hair is currently sick and thats why i joined this forum but that will be in a different post.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Arachnids

*New to Arachnoboards*

I am new to Arachnoboards not new to T's I use to have a large collection many years ago but had to get out of hobby for a while and missed it. I now have 16 T's and always looking for more and glad to have join this site. My project right now is to breed my Female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens I am looking for a male one right now. So if any one knows where I can find one please let me know!


----------



## SpdrWomanWeaver

My name is Mallory. I'm 19, in college, and a majoring in some sort of biology field, either medicine, zoology, archeology, or entomology/arachnology. 

I own one tarantula so far, whom I have named Aphrodite. She is a Gramastola Rosea, Chilean Rose Hair. I only recently was able to determine her sex, since she only shed her skin for the first time around me. I honestly love my Aphrodite, and you could say I spoil her (not with food, with other things), even if she can't truly appreciate them. (Although once I put her little hiding cave in, I think she will like that.)

Anyway, if you have any questions for me at all, feel free to ask 



-SpdrWomanWeaver


----------



## 75v

*Hello all*

My name is Dave. I'll Fire Chief at the local fire dept. Love to restore old cars.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

My name is Scott.  I was originally LordLycosa, but I'd figure I'd do a reintroduction  I'm a 21 year old junior in college majoring in zoology.  I hope to work in herpetology, arachnology, and entomology fields someday...hopefully at a zoo or museum.

Here's me fresh out of the shower and some pics of me handling my now deceased emperor scorp, Leonidas.  He got me into the arachnid hobby.


----------



## Arachnoholic420

*Hello all!!!*

Hi my name is Ditos from Toronto... i am an arachnoholic....  i basically grew up playing in the wild... me and friends would usaully go to moutain hills by my house in the Phillipines and catch all sorts and species of spider's, praying mantis's, snake's, and beetle's ... but usally more on regular true spiders..... we'd catch most of them to make them fight... anyways that's how i became an Arachnoholic.....  i currently have about 7 t's and counting.......... here are my T's......  
Avicularia Avicularia - Tikla
Grammostola Aureostriata - Bloody Benton
Haplopelma Lividum - Shrew
Pterinochilus murinus - Tuufee
Brachypelma Vagans??? or maybe Ruhnaui (Albiceps)- Django
Phormictopes canceroides -  Heikashi
Lasiodora Parahybana -Akira
Just wanted to say hello to all... i hope you all the best on your journeys with your T's....


----------



## StoneTalon56

G'day all....name's John, i live near Toronto and i recently became the proud owner of two juvenile asian forest scorpions. I've always had a little bit of interest in scorpions, that is once i got over my childhood fear of them...(i can thank 'honey i shrunk the kids' for that). I never really had much patience for pets that just sit there and don't do anything but i've since grown to appreciate animals of all kinds.

my friend who owns dozens of creatures gave Pinchy and Stingy to me b/c my water dragon died in his care, and since that day i have been absolutely fascinated by them. I can sit and watch them for hours even if they aren't moving.

I have joined Arachnoboards because i have a few questions about the molting process, so without further adue i'll wrap this up and go find the nearest help thread. =)


----------



## dabears51

*Hello*

I'm Greg and I'm a T addict now.  I already have an assortment of geckos and just got into T's around 4 months ago.  I started of with one (Chaco) and now just purchased another three (2 LPs and 1 Versi).  I love these little guys.


----------



## woollyman

*Hi from West Mids  into Ts for 5 months now..*

Hi all! 
I'm Wez, a 32yr old Railway Fleet Controller from the West Mids, into cycling, sketching, photography, vodka, art/design, anything creative, socialising, urban exploration & derelict buildings. I've been interested in Tarantulas since October 2009 & I currently have 3 Ts. I'm interested in starting a future project of developing clear acrylic housing for my T's 
Hoping to make a few new friends here & pick up some valuable tips along the way


----------



## Imbrium

Hi, I'm Rachel.  I'm 26.  I work at Walmart, which sucks but with the economy what can you do?  I've only got one T right now, a G. rosea but I'm looking to get a few more here soon.  I used to have an A. avic as well who I dearly loved.  I also keep fish although I've been downsizing my tanks lately.


----------



## scooter1969

dabears51 said:


> I'm Greg and I'm a T addict now.  I already have an assortment of geckos and just got into T's around 4 months ago.  I started of with one (Chaco) and now just purchased another three (2 LPs and 1 Versi).  I love these little guys.


That's how I started!  My first was 13 months ago and I just found out last weekend that "Fang" was a male.  So I went out around Phoenix and found a great dealer who found me a 2-3 year old female who we named "Charlotte".  Fang used to be calm and docile, but now that he's matured, WOW...Leave him alone!!  He attack my prodding stick for the first time EVER!  I'm thinking about breeding these two and see what happens.  These Chaco's are so beautiful and sweet(most of the time).  
Anyone out there that have Chaco's? Love to hear from you


----------



## sweetmud

*Hi All*

Been reading from Arachnoboards for a while now. Just thought i'd introduce myself. I'v been keeping spiders for as long as i can remember now. Live in Victoria B.C.  If you live on the island give me a shout out.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## B00

Hi, I'm Tom. 29 and getting older all the time. I live in Lexington Ky and I'm an amateur tarantula enthusiast. I do graphics and illustration and whatnot, and I also co-manage an online toystore, VNCtoys.com, with my Sister. Just wanna say, Yo!


----------



## ah_ong

Hi guys, i am just a normal guy living in Sg. Waiting for my arrival of a G.rosea.


----------



## J Dave

*New to the T addiction, new to this site...*

Basically arachnophobic my entire life until now; I started to educate myself on the subject of tarantulas. 
With the encouragement of a spider lady that got over her fear of those eight legged wonders. She provided me an excellent spider.
I have my first T, a 3.5" Grammostola aureostriata (female) 
She has captured my interest, totally, and I have spent many hours watching her rearrange her enclosure. 
She settled in quickly and has fed, without hesitation.
Of course, I have assembled a wishlist of about 15 species, New World, terrestrial, and slow moving.
I joined this site to network and learn as much as possible from experienced keepers.
I would welcome input from members; thanks for reading my ramblings.

David
New Mexico


----------



## lostendeavor

Hello everyone! I've just been lurking about here for about a week or so and I decided I should introduce myself. I've had some pedes for a while now but hadn't joined any forums till now. Found this place and really like it, its full of all kinds of usefull information. 
I have a couple Scolopendra subspinipes and a Scolopendra polymorpha with one more of each on its way hopefully get it soon as I wish to breed them if I get lucky enough. Well thats it.


----------



## Star Baboon

Hi brothers!!

Im Marco Im 17 years old and im studying  in Highschool here in Mexico, I have to recognize the great level of the people interested in this hobbie so i want to learn more about this fantastic and amazing hobbie   so I want to post my little collection of tarantulas and get help from experts in the theme, th reason of chosing this forum was to improve my  awful english  and get more experience in the world of spiders

so bye:razz: 

hello from mexico


----------



## lddrmk

Hi everyone,

My name is Lynn im from the UK. I have been in the hobby a year now and have just started the breeding side of this great hobby 

My collection so far is ......0.0.1 Aphonopelma abberans, 1.1.0 Aphonopelma sp 'new river, 1.0.0 Avic sp ??, 2.2.0 Avic sp guyana, 0.1.1 Avic versicolor, 0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum, 0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia, 0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi, 0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, 1.0.0 Grammostola chalcothrix, 0.0.4 Grammostola pulchra, 0.0.1 Eucratoscelus pachypus, 0.0.1 Eupalaestrus campestratus, 0.0.1 Lasidora parahybana, 0.0.4 Psalmopeous cambridgei, 0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata, 0.0.1 Xenesthis immanis, 0.0.1 Chilobrachy sp aladdin, 0.0.3 Haplopelma albostriatum.................. and 9 babies of Avic avic that will moult into slings next moult 

This site is really good well organised packed with lots of info! and i hope to make a fair few friends here 

This is me and my hubby.........


----------



## swing90210

Hi to all. I´m from Austria, and I´m new to this forum. I´m keeping the followoing tarantuls for aprrox. on year: G. Rosea rcf and tcf, G. Grossa; C. Chromatopelma; B. vagans; A. Geniculata; L. Parahybana; T. Apophysis; T. Blondi; X. Immanis. Nice collection, don´t u think so?


----------



## Frankie_Dank

What's up my name is frankie but my friends call me frankie dank, I consider myself to be pretty educated in this field.

I came here in search of breeding advice because I feel that is the next logical step...


----------



## mittens

hi all 
im really new to this after i get some money togeather i hope to get my first t an A. Avic =]
keeping exotics isnt new to me as i also keep snakes :]


----------



## Lokisgurl1213

*Well hello!*

Lets see.. Im 25 years old with two boys and a girl. Im currently a stay at home mom thanks to lay off. I just got my first T a Beautiful rose hair named Koko. Im hoping to get a few more after I get more experince with Koko. Im looking forward to talking with all of you and getting advice from more experinced T keepers.


----------



## sean31laf

*new*

hello all, new dude here just got 3 spiderlings from kenthebugguy
b. smithi .75''
rosea .5''
G. aureostriata .5''

                         All arrived in great condition and were nice and healthy, two of them ate right away. Ive been reading a lot of interesting posts on here and as soon as i can ill post a couple pics


----------



## mattpaw

*Glad to be here*

He guys.  I'm relatively new to the hobby and totally new to this board.  I got started in the hobby about two years ago when I bought my first T, a rose hair.  She died a couple years ago as a result of a fall (very sad).  I was tarantulaless for a couple years after she died and I've just started to get going again.  I purchased a new rose hair about three weeks ago and also purchased a curly hair spiderling.  It's good to be back.  I had almost forgoten how beatiful and amazing these creatures are.  They are one of the most primitive animals on the planet today and I find that very interesting.  Next on my list is probably a smithi but I'm not totally sure yet.


----------



## mooze

*the next level... finally!!!*

hey,

my name is maarten,i'm from belgium.i'm not really new to the hobby.i'm in to the T's for the last 5 years,but i stil got a "humble" species-list and i've just tried mating them for the first time last week (G. aureostriata).so my reason for joining your community is that i hope to learn more about mating and T's in general.also got a snake,3 reptiles,2 scorps,3 cats and a girlfriend who luckely tolerates my animal-obsession.


----------



## Scottharris6060

*Whats going on*

Hey everyone. New to AB just figured i would get on and mingle with other T owners. My name is Scott i have 19 T's. I enjoy the hobby very much. Im no expert but i know a good bit. I'm a fan of common names not scientifical so you prolly wont see me post the science names. Here is what i have so far...

2 Haitian Browns
1 King Baboon
1 Cobalt Blue
1 Venezuelan Sun Tiger
1 Costa Rican Tiger Rump
1 Flagstaff Orange
1 Rose Hair
1 Common Pink Toe
1 Mexican Red Rump
1 Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater
1 Chaco Golden Knee
1 South American Redrump? ive seen different names for it. so not fully sure.
1 Hondurian Curly Hair
1 Costa Rican Chestnutt? again not sure what it really is thats just what someone told me, ill post pics, maybe someone can help me out with that. 
1 Indian Ornamental
1 Fringed Ornamental
1 Gooty Sapphire Ornamental
1 Texas Brown or Texas Tan (I found it in my yard fighting a common Tx scorpion, and ended up eating it so i just had to catch it he is a BAMF) lol

They are awesome, and i really enjoy them. I also have 1 California King Snake. 

I plan on expanding my collection when money rolls in, you know how it goes. well hope to talk to alot of interesting people on here.


----------



## hotguy92

*hello*

hi everyone just taking the time to say hello,my name is james i live in kansas city mo. i have four ts i enjoy very much and plan on having alot more.so i might need some advice from time to time.thanks all,james


----------



## Insideout414

*Back on The Boards *

Hi all,

I have had a few T's along the way. I first become interested due to talking to Botar at several reptile shows in the area and the ones I used to Help promote.
Not really new to the boards but it's been a while.

I lost most of my T's due to a mishap with wood heat. I also lost all my reptiles and birds in the same mishap Around 2 years ago.

My favorite T is the P. regalis. I purchased a Rosey today from a local petshops personal collection. Looking forward to getting back into the hobby of raising the 8 legged wonders.


----------



## curds_whey

Hey there! I'm Jeanine in Atlanta, GA and right now I only have two T's, but that's because my husband's afraid of them and doesn't want more.  The things you put up with sometimes, lol.  If it were up to me, I'd have a whole houseful!

What I have are an adult chilean rosehair named Bellezza and a spiderling Zebra named KC.


----------



## Nomadinexile

*Hello*

My name is Ryan. I am 31. I have 1 girlfriend, 12 tarantulas, and some texas cave scorpions I am going to try to breed.  Outside of arachnids, I like music, books (Non-Fiction), but mostly just being outside.  I have been going hiking everyday for an hour or four.  I keep up with politics.  I read a ton of news everyday, favorite magazine is the economist.  I spent 10 years traveling around the USA and am now a bit more settled.  How's That?


----------



## ah_ong

I wonder if there is anyone here living in singapore. It seems i am the one one lolz.....


----------



## gigabyteme

*Hi guys*

Hullo. My names Charles, I'm dating Flower, I don't have any Ts of my own yet, but i share hers. I look forward to learning from, and hopefully contributing to, your great forums.


----------



## spenny

*my king baboon*

i recently bought a beautiful king baboon spiderling and she is of about 3 inch leg span i know these are slow growing species but can any 1 shed some light on how old she is please many thanks.


----------



## Nhanduchromatus

*Hello all, I'm new to the board.*

Hello everyone,

 My name is Craig. I'm from the Toronto area in Canada. I've been keeping tarantulas since 1986, so would consider myself very experienced in this hobby. Over the years I have had experience with T. blondi, L. parahybana, B. albopilosum (currently have), B. smithii, G. rosea (current), G. spathulata, N. chromatus (current), E. pachypus. I have a scientific interest in these fascinating creatures and would like to communicate with others here regarding anatomy, biology, ecology, and systematics of Theraphosidae. I look forward to helping others answer their questions as well.

Cheers!

Craig


----------



## didrk007

*Hello*

Hello 
I'm Korean 
nice to meet you !!!


----------



## TheKTS

*Hallo everyone*

I'm keeper of tarantula spiders


----------



## BICKris

*Hmmm*

My name is Kris Burgess,

Sophomore in college, and lovin it. Some friends got tarantulas on my dorm floor, and I've really enjoyed watching them, and figured it was a pretty low maintenance pet. So yeah that's a lil about me


----------



## QuantumGears

Hello,

My name is Jacob. I am currently attending SUNY Canton for mortuary science, and will be graduating/transferring to SUNY Oswego for for Biochemistry. I dont own a Tarantula, as my current university does not allow them, but my next will. 

At the end of the semester on my way home I plan to pick up a very cute G.Rosea. Ive always wanted a tarantula and finally decided to get one. I am very interested in the hobby and I have been conducting research to make sure I really want a tarantula. All the reasearch has done is made me more enamored.


----------



## sweets3068

*Hello all from newbie*

Hello to everyone here. I just came across the site today searching for information on how to sex a spider. Things look pretty interesting here so I thought I would join and check it all out. Tammy


----------



## DKDN

*New member*

Hello.
My name is Dave, Zookeeper @ Miami. For many years I've mainly worked with the large carnivores but recently the zoo added a new 27 acre section which houses many species of reptiles and invertebrates from Central and South America. I've been waiting for this a long time and am now part of this new area. Currently we have a small collection of terrestrial inverts such as Dynastes hercules & tityus, Theraphosa blondi, Brachypelma smithi, Hadrurus arizonensis, Scolopendra ssp., Disciods ssp. etc. I joined to browse the forums for info on care requirements and breeding tips. Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## peachypaderna

Hey, everyone,

I'm Peachy Paderna, typing out this message all the way from Manila, Philippines.  I'm currently the doting owner of three tarantulas:  a mature Phlogiellus baeri, a juvenile Brachypelma smithi, and a Grammostola aureostriata spiderling.  Although I've been taking care of arachnids for barely a year, keeping them as pets has been an incredibly rewarding and enjoyable experience.

Found this site through Google while looking up some stuff on tarantulas.  There seems to be a great deal of useful information here!  I'm really glad I happened upon this site.  We already have a forum board for the local tarantula society (Philippine Tarantula and Scorpion Society), but it's always nice to find other sources of information.


----------



## Makaveli319

*Hi everyone*

Hi all,

I'm about to graduate business school with an MBA and will be moving to the Philadelphia area and working as a business development executive.  I've been keeping tarantulas and scorpions since 1991.  I took a break from the hobby from about 2007 until 2 weeks ago to start business school, but now I've rebuilt a good portion of my collection.

Currently looking for A. bicolors, A. crassicaudas and A. mauritanicus.

Looking forward to being a regular again on this board.


----------



## thongwedgie

Hi all!

My name is Melissa, i am 30 and from Toledo Ohio. I am a ft student, a biology major, and for work I play with fruit all day! woot woot! I have been working with reptiles for the last 11 years, and T's only recently, had an adult male several years ago, but as the ever expanding reptile collection, I rehomed him. It wasnt until last year I got back into them with the purchase of a little versicolor sling. I now have 3 total, the versicolor, b.smithi and a a.metallica.

4.10.8.12Crested Gecko 
0.1 Bearded Dragon, Hathor
1.3.2 leopard geckos
1.0 Tiger Salamander, Bruce Lee
0.0.1 Avic Versicolor Tarantula, Pip
0.0.1 B. Smithi Tarantula, Hank
0.0.1 Avic Metallica,Owen
1.0 Betta Fish, Capt'n Phil
0.0.1 Cory Cat, KitKat
1.0 Vos maeri Eclectus, Verde
0.1 BH Caique, Mali
0.1 Boxer,Jersey
1.0 One very patient bf, James


----------



## TiberiuSahly

Hello everyone!
My name is Tiberiu, I am from Romania, currently attending an M.Sc. in biology at the Faculty of Biology, University of Bucharest. My first love is reptiles, especially snakes, but I am fascinated with invertebrates as well, especially tarantulas, and especially arborial tarantulas  .
My current list of animals is as follows:
0.1.0. Iguana iguana
0.2.0. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1. Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1. Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1. Aphonopelma caniceps
0.0.1. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1. Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1. Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1. Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1. Poechiloteria regalis
0.0.1. Tapinauchenius gigas

Regards, Tibi!


----------



## Twistedrayne

Hello, my name is DeAnna. I love all animals. I've always wanted a T. I've kept other spiders, like little jumping spiders and writing spiders. My first T, a pink toe, didn't do so well. I baked him with a heating light. But I've learn from my mistakes and am trying again with my two Rose Hairs. I'm already very attached. I also love body art and music.


----------



## Gerhard

*Gerhard*

Hi all, new to this board, have 2 spider 1 cillean rose and 2 curved horn male baboon


----------



## wild112guy

*Hi all*

Hi all,

Its my first post to this forum and i wanted to introduce myself, so here i go:

I'm Dirk, i'm 27 years old and i live in Belgium.
Recently i noticed i have more and more interest in Spiders, so i started to read alot about them here on this forum and on the rest of the internet.
So i decided to start with my first spider.

So monday 13/04/2009 i bought my verry first Spider and i love it!
Its a Brachypelma Boehmei normally a 0.1.0 but its not yet 100% sure.

I will make a picture thread verry soon of it.

Greets Dirk.


----------



## zes

Hi all,

I'm zes, a 23yr old art student staying in washington at the moment =)
I've loved tarantulas for years and wished i could have one but it was illegal to have them back in my homeland(Singapore)

I'm still really new to this hobby, only had my first tarantulas for a week or 2
Got to save enough money to get me a good macro lens to take pictures of my G.Pulcha and A.Seemani =)

Already considering to get more Ts. This is such an addictive hobby o____o"
Now I know why people ends up with over a hundred of them xD


----------



## The Spider Faery

*Newbie Hello*

Hi, I got my first T today from Tarantula Canada.  I went to the exotic pet expo in my city and met Amanda (Tarcan) and another guy who was helping out, Fartkowski.  Anyways, I love my little guy/girl (way too tiny to tell).  It's a Cyriocosmus Elegans sling and the first T that got me interested in them as pets.  I joke that it's the spider that won over my heart with its heart .   I've been reading the boards and learning alot for the past few weeks and finally just registered today.  Anyways, it's nice to have met a couple of posters already.  Looking forward to reading and learning more from everyone.


----------



## Scorpion_Lvr

*Hello Fellow Arachnofreaks*

hey everybody. what up. i'm new to here and just wanted to introduce myself on here. i love scorpions and are warming up to tarantulas. i have 2 Pandinus imperator (emperor scorpion) and love it. my partner also has a crap load tarantulas. hope to meet some cool new people on here


----------



## veisbier

*Another new guy*

Hi. I'm Al, and I'm addicted to arachnids. I've been on this road to ruin ever since on my thirteenth birthday, my dad bought me a Aphonepelma chalcodes as a bribe. Of course back in those days about the only 'real' information I had on the poor girl was from John Browning's book, Tarantulas.

These days I unfortunately can't keep pets (in the Army) and am deployed in Iraq. So in addition to my regular duties I try to keep trigger happy G.I.s from killing the camel spiders.


----------



## vandoren

*intro*

hey everyone just thought id post this since i finally can. my names jake i have a gigas and an irminia, small collection right now but i work at a pet store that carries all sorts of spiders so hopefullly ill be adding to the collection very soon.


----------



## Heatherbear

Hi,I'm a newbie to tarantulas. We just got our first Rosie a couple of days ago,after getting an awesome cage from tarantulacages.com. We tried to feed her some crickets,but she wasn't interested,now she's doing this sort of weird digging thing. I'm sort of overcoming my archnophobia,she really is fascinating to watch


----------



## Miz

*greetings*

hi there my name's michael. found this place on a google search and had to join. i'm new to the hobby and am absolutely thrilled with my decision to start collecting/caring for Ts. I hope to start breeding once I get a better grasp on care, sexing, and taxonomy. I've been absolutely cramming my brain with as much info as possible. Currently I have a Grammostola rosea, and a Aphonopelma sp. "New River". I'm planning on picking up an A. avic next week. pics will follow. check my gallery for pics of my first two. also, I have an interest in boas and pythons. I plan on eventually caring for a couple snakes also (once I get more room, of course) anyways, enough babble. check ya later!

-Miz


----------



## BrynWilliams

Hi All

I'm Bryn, a medical student who has recently invested in my first T: A G. rosea! I've been reading loads about keeping them and finally got my act together and got one today, woo!

I look forward to getting involved in this great forum too!


----------



## CommandoSteve

*Come and see the family*

Good evening my name is Steve A.K.A. CommandoSteve and I am here to tell everyone that I have new pics up. So go ahead, stop by, leave a message and tell me what you think of my family. Also I am a Army vet. and currently studying to become an ecologist & entomologist. I have been a tarantula owner for 18 years and consider myself fairly knowledgeable about tarantulas, but I am no collector their all part of the family. Anyways, if anyone has any Q? feel free to ask as well as any comments please leave em. Thanks


----------



## Katsumoto

*Newjack*

Hi everyone,
                Been an inactive member for a while.I have been raising invert's
for allmost 30 years now.Currently have about 25 species.My favorite 'T' is 
X.Imanus.I lost mine a while ago,and I am currently looking to get another.
   I am friends with a current member, Mike Fanto.If you have seen any of Mikes posted photo's, I am the person who does the insect mounts that are
in the large domes.Have been working with insects for over 35 years and enjoy selling my work at art shows.Anyone interested can contact me at the following number, 315-337-0166,or by e-mail at spiderman1354@yahoo.com
  Please consider contacting your State representives and urge them to vote down the bill to to stop us from having pets(NOHR669).
  Feel free to call me or send me an E-Mail.
Take care all,And remember "Bugs Rule'.
 Bruce T.(Katsumoto)


----------



## spiderfield

Hey everyone,
My name's Ryan and i've just recently joined this board (i'm also under the same name at the ATS board) and it seems a bit more laid back here.  Anyway, i've got 18 Ts at the moment, with a few more expected in the coming week....love the NW species.  I used to breed various Lepidoptera (the most awesome being the Atlas moth) and Veiled chameleons in college about 8 years ago and that was awesome...but i've always liked Ts and when I finally got into them, I REALLY got into them, haha!


----------



## Terribilis87

Hi guys, 

Im a biology major at usf in tampa, my main hobby is keeping/breeding poison dart frogs (im keeping about 6 species now). When i went to the reptile expo and spent $150 on frogs, i had about 40 left and picked up a G. rosea and a flatrock scorpion. I love my frogs but the invertebrates are really getting my attention  Anyways I read somewhere about there being a Tampa group on here but i coudlnt find out who to contact about that, also if anyone in this area could recommend some reputable local dealers i would really like to expand my collection and try some slings. Thanks


----------



## Markuuus

*hey*

Hey everyone, my name is mark and i live in the UK.  Have been keeping insects for as long as i can remember...mostly mantids and stick insects.  Recently bought first 3 tarantulas, Grammostola rosea, Aphonopelma iodius and Euathlus sp. Montane. Next species im looking for are Aphonopelma seemanni and Chromtopelma cyanopubscens (think i spelt it right).


----------



## whenallhasended

*hey*

New to the site.  Long time lurker.  Hope everyone has interesting self indulged fun, but be careful... never get too self absorbed in the hobby. 
 

be careful who ya purchase from... ;P


----------



## MutedUziel

*Noob*

Hey everyone, the name is shawn. I'm 24 from IN. I got my first T yesterday. A Rosie and my first scorpion an Emperor. I'm looking forward to learning from your wisdom.

   Your new friend,
       MutedUziel


----------



## The Spider Faery

*Re: Newbie Hello*

Oops, I should say that I met The Red Queen and not Tarcan last weekend.  I thought they shared an account on here but I just realized not.    Anways, I wish I was going to the other expo this weekend, but it doesn't look like I'll make it.  Maybe that's a good thing.  I only just got my first sling and I should see how it goes with this little one for a while before I decide whether or not to get another one.    (I'm beginning to see why you all call it a hobby!)  By the way, I sent an email to one of the admins to delete my profile because I didn't think I'd be using it, but I must admit, I've caught myself signing back in, so maybe I'll stay...I never know when I'll have a question to ask.


----------



## Redspinner

Hey ya'll, my name is Alisa, I'm 27 and from Dallas. I'm somewhat new to Tarantulas, I am always open to any tips and info I can get my hands on. I bought my first sling a few months ago and have since added 2 more sub adults, still looking to expand my collection a bit.


----------



## smartin

*Introducing myself*

Just wanted to say...  Great website!  I have learned quite a bit in researching which tarantulas would best suit me.  I am a mom of 2 and have always wanted to have my own tarantula.  I started with a Grammostola Rosea.  I now have 4, the Gr Rosea, Av. Versicolor, Gr. Aureostriata and a Br. Vagans.


----------



## Scottymac

*Intro*

Hey M8's,

Jst wntd to intro, The nms Scotty and I'm in2 fightin' big T's wit Dogs!

No. not really, my name is Scott and I have a bad case of the Tarantula Bug. Major problem? My wife is highly Arachnophobic. Oh dear. Has anyone ever had a partner overcome their fear? I have no T's as yet, my buddy has very kindly offered to send me a couple of P.ornata's, but my missus would freak!!

I have aquired a huge amount of information from reading this forum, please accept my thanks for the vast wealth of info. 

If I can be of any assistance, please holler and I'll do my best (Anyone joining the Marines or Army, i can help you out).

Cheers,

Scotty.


----------



## TheSwami

*Hello All*

Thought I'd finally post a hello and make myself at home. Once had a large T collection awhile back but a major move forced me to give it up - now 6 years later, I find myself drawn back to the hobby. Currently have 15 of the lil' critters with a couple of more on the way - it really gets into the blood.  
I especially love those Brachys.


----------



## arach-no-phobia

*From Fear to Love....Hello*

 US NAVY VET, I have really enjoyed coming to know as much as i can about tarantulas. I curently have five and am looking to add a few more in the next year. Some of the tarantulas I want to add to my collection: H. Lividum, Chrom C. (Green bottle blue), A.a. (Pink toe) A mature female grammastola Aureo. for my male Aureo to mate. and a few more. I look foward to learning from everyone and hope to share what i know with others as well.


----------



## peaches

*This is me*

hi all, 
I just purchased my first tarantula peaches, she is the cutest little thing I have ever seen! (not sure if she is actually a she lol) she is a cyclosternum schmardae.  Really looking forward to hearing from some experienced T owners and advice is always welcome 

See you soon!


----------



## DireWolf0384

My name is Jeremy and I found this place via google and I plan on getting scorpions. My wife hates Spiders so we compromised on Scorpions. I really hate sleeping in the car, on the couch or on the air mattress. LOL!


----------



## kru008

*Hi guys *

My name is Mike and I just got my first T its a G rosea and he or she's about 3" legspan..not really sure how old tho..I've done my research and I've read alot of things about the certain breed, But I still have tons and tons of questions on how to take care of it.Im also planning to collect a bunch of T's because I think that it would be a fun rewarding experience and my reason of being here is to be able to share and talk to people about Ts.  thank you


----------



## magnumTRF

*hi*

hi im new here im ivan from the philippines it is my first time here i hope to make some new friends out here both foreign and local friends 

i love tarantulas and other inverts 

and by the way im not the only one who uses this account, my girlfriend also use this ok. So thanks guys more power to arachnids:clap:


----------



## aronrichardson

*1st timer*

Hi all, my name is aron and i am 31 yrs old, and live in bristol, england. i am new to this web site and also a new keeper of a black emperor scorpion, i have done my research on keeping scorpions but would also appreciate any hints and tips from anyone, so feel free and tell me your stories and experiences please, thank you


----------



## jpbcmalta

Hi all!

My name is João and im from Portugal, Lisbon!

I m a regular visitor for a long time on this forum but never posted before! I love the amount of useful information that I can find here to be more and more prepared to care and adore this wonderful animals that are the tarantulas. for about two years I managed to maintain my collection, having at this moment six tarantulas. Unfortunately the lack of space does not allow me to have more tarantulas and I also do not have the time to take care of so many.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Hi! I'm new both to Ts and this forum! My name is Margaret, I'm 18 years old, and a new mommy to a rosie sling and a g pulchra sling! Of course, I hope to expand my collection soon. :] I've had my rosie (TJ) for about two weeks now, and I just got my pulchra a couple days ago. I love Ts now, and can't wait to get more!


----------



## davidlm

hey im david, i just got a pink toe (sorry, cant recall latin spelling off hand) and ive been looking for resources.  many of the posts ive read through here have been very interesting.


----------



## Hrothgar

*Hi*

I am Roger and fairly new to theraposids. Got hooked after I came acros _Augacephalus junodii _on my property. I have taken quite a liking to the Poecilotherias and Baboon spiders, but getting a good collection here in South Africa seems like a long job! I have spent hours reading the posts - there is so much info available.


----------



## Glaedr X

Hi Im Doug and a 20 year old junior at Michigan State Univeristy. I have had my G aureostriatum for almost 6 months and I just recently got a P regalis. Just wanted to introduce myself and he is a link to some pics of my t's if anyone care to take a look (sorry the pics arnt the best)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37979595@N07/?saved=1


----------



## ImNew2Bugs

Hey guys I'm Ryan, I juts got my 1st invert yesterday. I got a Rose Hair. I'm 20 and mostly keep Pythons. This is a bit different 4 me! Any suggestions??? Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## rosie27

hiya im jo, im 27 and i got 23 Tarantulas and 2 scorpions, been collection just over a year now

Also have 6 cats,

My dad also keeps tarantulas and scorpions


----------



## chocoboridley

*Hi everyone*

My name is jonathan and I own a emperor scorpion. I also own some other pets. 

toad

tadpoles 

dog

snake 

fish

And these lizards that live in my backyard (There not really pets)


----------



## jerm

hey all name's jerm, a 26 yr old designer, I'm new to the world of inverts i have one a.avicularia but am looking forward to changing that, and learning alot from more experienced owners if thats cool


----------



## trimblejay

*hello*

hello all my names jamie and i hav a red trap door spider


----------



## rolandocalgary

*Rolandocalgary -*

hey all> im Rolando. in Calgary Canada. i have a huge interest in small critters, breeding them, and rearing them.  i have almost ten lizards...500 fish, and 20 Ts. just wanted to say 'whats up' to everyone.....whats up everyone?!


----------



## i_play_trombone

*gettin' into the biz*

That stands for buisness. My name is Brad. I am almost 21 years old, and I live in Washington state. I have been on this website to buy and to get information numerous times. The only inverts I own personally are an over-flowing colony of B. latteralis. I use these to feed my roommate's rosie, and for my ambanja x nosey be panther chameleon. I also have a leucistic texas ratsnake whom I love very much (even though shes not an invert). 

However, I am not so new to the trade. Growing up my younger brother has owned hundreds of T's and scorpions and more others than I can even think to name. Even though I didnt personally own any of these, inverts have been a part of my life since I can remember. 

I am excited to be on this website with my own profile instead of using my brother's. 
I go to school at Central Washington University, where I study trombone performance and biology. I love music and I love animals.


----------



## TheDarkInfinity

*Hello*

New to the board, not to inverts and herps though. So hi everyone.


----------



## Tecnition4life

Hey Everyone, so I am new to the board, and sorta new to Tarantulas. I had gotten 3 Cyclosternum Fasciatum slings in early August 08, which one was eatean by a cricket cause it got caught in a molt, and one either esacped or was also eatean. But i still have my one and it is doing great! I also just picked up a Pterinochilus murinus  on saturday. I am just here to learn as much as i can to better myself, and the care of my animals.


----------



## koolkid98

Yo was up im new here XD!


----------



## T Enthusiast

Hi. I'm Nathan, and I've always wanted to keep a tarantula as a pet. I am fascinated by these giant gems of nature(you can thank Steve Irwin when I was younger for sparking my fascination). 

I don't own any spiders, but I hope to one day adopt one of my own.


----------



## SonnyAZ

*Hello to all*

Hope everyone out there is well.  Got my first Tarantula (Rose Hair) in early 2008 and I'm hooked now.  I now have 5 Ts and 2 centipedes.  Have used the site a few times for advice and just decided to join.  
Good Luck to all
Sonny


----------



## zhary

Hi!

I'm from finland and started with my first tarantula, A. versicolor, at september -08. At the moment of writing this I have 25 . Not to forget the other bugs (listed in my profile). Mostly love the avicularia spieces and guess that's where I'm going to focus on.


----------



## jdeangelis

*Hi I am Jack, and I am an arachnoboards member enthusiast*

I live in Southern California and am an arachnid pet enthusiast.
:clap: 
I have the following arachnids so far:

Mexican Fireleg - Brachypelma Boehmei

Mexican Red knee - Brachypelma Smithi

Chilean Rose - Grammostola Rosea

Cobalt Blue - Haplopelma Lividum

Indian Ornamental- Poecilotheria Regalis

Orange Baboon - Pteronochilus Murinus

Pink Toe - Avicularia Avicularia

Emperor Scorpion - Pandinus Imperator


----------



## venang

*intro*

Hey guys, my name is andrew. I'm new to arachnoboards and also to T hobby aswell. Im in the process of info collecting on which one I'd like to start off with, possibly rosea, or a.avicularia. Dont know yet, but im excited to own my own soon.


----------



## sabbo1970

Hello I am a 38 year old policeman who just got a large female sinapore blue I have her in a large verticle terrarium with a pure vermiculite substrate . I have two infared lights one red and one moonlight that are non UV does anyone know if these lights r ok for this species?


----------



## Autumnvicky

My name's Vicky, nice to meet you all. I've been lonely since I started getting into the hobby, no one around here likes insects or Tarantulas but me. It feels good to meet other Tarantula owners out there! I have a single tarantula, the first one I've ever owned. I believe it's a male, and a juvenile. It's species is the Avicularia avicularia or Pink Toe Tarantula, I've named him Eragado. I'll provide pictures of him later to confirm his gender. He molted right before I bought him so I won't be able to check that way for a while yet.


----------



## InvertSam

*Hello*

Hi everybody!  My name is Samuel and I live in Nevada.  I'm kinda new to keeping invert pets and currrently looking into buying my first arachnid.  I'll probably end up hooked.  
Hopefully I learn lots of stuff about keeping these amazing creatures.


----------



## halo4urmom

*Hey*

My name is Jordan and im really interested in tarantulas for the last few weeks. One of my best friends in RL is Triggerman73. And i hope we will all get along ^_^


----------



## LobsterBob

*My name is...*

Hi everyone, my name's Rit. I'm 40 years old and I live in Linden, NJ. I'm new to the scorpion hobby, and I have a Black Emperor named Aesop, who I THINK is pregnant. My first scorp, Lobster Bob, was ill when she got to the pet store, and died shortly after I brought her home. 
   I've read quite a few of the posts in the Scorp section of these boards, and I'm looking forward to learning and growing as a scorpion enthusiast.
   Thanks for having me.


----------



## Gail

*Still crazy after all these years*

Well, I'm not new, but I have been absent.  As some may remember, I got completely out of the hobby over a year ago - or has it been 2?  EDIT: Wow, I was just looking at my PMs to clean it out and realize I've been out of the hobby a LOT longer than 2 years - closer to 4+ - amazing how time flies...

Anyhow, many reasons for getting out of it, but like a heroine addiction, one can't stay away from T's for long - it's in the blood.  It's really odd, so much has changed about my life, my work, my attitudes - but love of the T's has never changed.

I decided to try roaches again first - but allergies were not to be denied - they had to go.  But I'd already picked up a few Chacos from Swifty to eat the excess roaches so what's a girl to do   Get back into T's of course and go through the pain of buying crix as needed instead of keeping feeder roaches.  Seems a good trade off to me.

Now, this time out, I am trying to stay with _mostly_ gentle types, since DH is still terrified of spiders lol  The not so gentle one's I am simply telling him when asked "oh, those are too fast for the handling and get nervous so might bite, so we don't 'mess' with those one's"  heh heh - no need to put the fear in him more than it already is  

I am also going to NOT breed - there will be no unauthorized breeding in Jurassic Basement - one of DH requests.

So anyhow - big wave to all the old hands who may remember me and a big wave to all the new folks too 

Gail


----------



## electriceel125

Im Lee, 21, and dont even have a T.  Doing some research before I get one soon.


----------



## TheSeeker

*Hello from Pittsburgh*

Hello,

My name is AJ from Pittsburgh, PA., USA and I am completely new to owning a tarantula.

My Daughter works at a pet shop and she noticed how much I admired the arachnids.  The next thing I knew, she surprised me with my first...a female juvenile avicularia metallica!  She told me this was a good species for a beginner.

I'm spellbound by her!

I'm hoping (as a newbie to the hobby) to learn all I can about the proper care and type of enclosure I should have for Boris (I know it's a male name, but it fits). 

I uploaded a photo of her to my gallery: Boris the Spider


----------



## Big B

*New member*

I recently got back into collecting T's. I currently have a cobalt blue, brazilian red and white, b. smithi and an OBT. The cobalt and obt I just got today.  I live north of seattle, I'm a parts manager at a Ford dealership.


----------



## evicton

*Hello*

Names Jason, just got my first T today, pet store was less then helpful with species. I ended up putting it in the cup cause the lady in the store was to scared to. Posted some pics in the galley, and response to what it is would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Bang

*Name: Abdullah
I'm livin in Turkey
I've got a Grammostola porteri (sub-adult female)
My favorite T is Theraposa blondi.I hope I will have a blondi in the future.*


----------



## Sathrah

Hello 

I'm a new T enthusiast/hobbyist, I don't have one at the moment, but I was introduced to my first one - Lasiodora parahybana - and I fell in love!

I've never been a big spider fan, in fact I have terrifying stories from when I bought my first house, a 100-year-old victorian that was pre-inhabited with big hairy wood-spiders, that smoked unfiltered cigarettes, wearing leather jackets with studs and spikes!!  I told my then-husband .. "Evict them and I'll come over, bye."

But - more recently, a friend of mine was talking about his spider, so I 'met' her, feeling somewhat safe knowing she was safe in a big enclosure.  She was moving in a little "patrol" around the space, and she moved like a ballet dancer! Glossy black velvet with the pink hair. 

Yup, I fell in love. Looking for a sling now, and reading everything I possibly can about them.

I am a self-employed nuisance wildlife operator. I see spiders on the job, only now I'm a bit more composed. (After swooning over a 10" bird eater, they just don't rattle me much anymore!)

I've been reading this forum for a few weeks now, and I think it's a great community. No doubt, I will have a ton of questions, and this seems like the right place to ask them!

I'm pretty sure I won't be handling one, and although I know L. parahybana is generally not recommended for beginners, I do have an experienced "support network" and I think I can live with the decision to buy one. 

I just haven't seen any others that did any kind of magic for me like she did. 

Thanks everyone, and see you on the boards 

Sathrah


----------



## luckie_couture

*Hi!*

Luckie's the name.  I have a G. Rosea and a B. Smithi (Bubbles and Pantera , respectively).  New to the hobby, and would appreciate any advice, or just general chat!


----------



## Goatboy

Ian - Goatboy
Just got into the Hobby and bought my 1st one   A Mexican Fireleg
other than that. I live in Connecticut, I'm an Electrician. and I like pie


----------



## brianglbrtsn

*Spider Love in WA State!*

I am a cook, an artist, a keeper of desert amphibians, and now a tarantula herder. I live in Port Angeles, WA. I need at least one more tarantula.......


----------



## polyped

*Hello*

I'm Justin.  I've been keeping  tarantulas for almost twenty years, and have been keeping an emperor scorpion, and a tailless whip scorpion for around three years.  Currently I have one adult female _B. smithi_, one male _L. parahybana_ who recently reached sexual maturity, one _Damon sp._, one _Pandinus imperator_, and I just recieved two 2" centipedes, _Scolopendra polymorpha_.   I'll post some pictures of my critters soon.  Ive also been keeping snakes for over twenty years, and also have a couple salamanders.


----------



## killy

*Greetings All*

When I was in grade school, living in San Bernardino, I captured a big brown California tarantula, brought it home, set it up in a shoe box, and fed it meal worms, which it devoured with gruesome gusto.  Life was good!  A couple of days later I got summoned to the principal's office for an emergency call from my hysterical mother.  It seems the tarantula escaped inside the house, our cleaning lady had climbed onto the dining room table and wouldn't come down, mom was petrified, and made me come home and re-capture my pet T RIGHT THEN! Dad made me release it back into the wild that afternoon. 

That was 45 years ago. 

My involvement with Tarantulas went dormant until last weekend, where I was introduced to a beautiful Mexican Red-Knee and a stately Chaco Gold-Knee at the L.A. Museum of Natural History Bug Fair, up-close-and-personal style, and I'm in love again.  

The temptation was great to acquire a pet T or 2 right then and there, but wisdom prevailed and I thought it best to inform myself about the proper care and feeding of a Tarantula first, then go out and get one.  

My research has led me to this site, these forums, and this community - I had NO IDEA that there was such a vast sub-culture of Tarantula-philes, and I find it delightful and encouraging.  So this Memorial Day weekend I'm out to get my terraria, my Bed-a-Beast, and ultimately, my Tarantulas. 

We'll talk!  

Your comments are welcome!

Thanks - Killy


----------



## elago

*Oh, to be torn...*

Well, my name is Eric, and I'm more or less an anima-holic . Im an Entomologist's son so grew up collecting insects all over the US as well as internationally;  then got hooked on herps, and have finally made my way to inverts as well. Nowadays all is well and the T collection grows almost daily as animals get put back! I do some direct importing from Malaysia and get to play with some of the really cool inverts from that area of the world... Nothing says love like a 9" singapore blue!!!  Just signed on to the A-boards to shoot the <edit> and list some cool stuff available, and hopefully find a few things on my wish list!

-Eric Lago


----------



## ZergFront

*Hi Everyone! I'm New!*

Hi, my name is Danielle and YES I'm a girl who has spiders(!) To my mother's dismay. LOL! Yeah, I know there's others, but I thought I'd put that out there. My bf thinks spiders are creepy. :? 

 I have two female jumping spiders (Phidippus johnsoni) - Itsy and Bitsy. 

Here's their Flickr pics.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_green_thumb/sets/72157617479837509/

 These are beautiful little spiders. Black with scarlett on top of their abdomens with just some yellow and the chelicerae are a flurescent green. I really should get a better camera with macro.

 I actually came across them by accident. I was out hand picking the pesky slugs in our yard and found them seperately under broken cement. Males must not be in season because I haven't even spotted one.

 Bitsy had an egg sac when I found her (it's just hatched) and has made another nest in her jar. Itsy has just made her first to my knowledge and is fiercely protective of it. She attacked my tweezers while I was taking a peek.
Hehe.

 Anyone else here have pics of their eight-legged pets? ^_^


----------



## DireWolf0384

My name is Jeremy and I am from Kalamazoo Michigan. I have some P. Reddelli and some C. Vittatus Scorpions. My Wife said no T's so I have Scorpions instead. I'm disabled and a student so Scorpions are one of the very few things I can do. I also have a Turtle, a Alligator Snapping Turtle actually. Glad I found this place!


----------



## Onaorkal

Hi!

my name is Carol Ann and I live in Montréal, Québec, Canada. I discovered this board a couple of weeks ago, as my boyfriend was becoming very insistent about taking a T home. He had read some books about it already, and had asked a lot of questions to people around him that know about inverts (he's a lot in herps, so has a few contacts that are in inverts as well). On my side, I decided to look up for info on the web, and found Arachnoboards!

I have to admit that I'm not really fond of spiders, I'm still afraid of them, but my phoebia is decreasing day after day (I couldn't imagine it was possible before!) partly because of this board! Reading about them helps me a lot in finding them "interesting" instead of "disguting" haha

Anyway, sorry I talk a lot, we now have a P. fasciata and 4 Babycurus Jacksoni (scorpions).  My bf knows that Pokies are not Ts for beginners, but he's always like that...He likes arboreal animals, he really liked the shape of the Pokie...so he took a sling.

At least I could say that he's really serious and responsible, he takes all precautions and he spends at least an hour per day to be sure the set up is  ok. Again on my side, I'm reading everything I can about our little friends to be sure we are doing things right.

thank you for reading haha  

ps : sorry for my English, I'm french-speaking and sometimes I know I use wrong words or my syntax is so-so. :wall:


----------



## The_Sandman

*Greetings everyone:*

just wanted to say hello to everyone and looking forward to getting a tarantula . i don't have one as of yet ,but my main interest as of right now is the Goliath bird eater.although looking through the gallery i have seen some beautiful looking T that have also captured my interest..
so who knows i may become addicted to the hobby.and start a collection


----------



## sabrefan_28

*Hello everyone!!*

My name is Carl and I live in Northeastern Ohio. I'm a T newbie, but I have "always" wanted to get into this hobby and am now going full bore. I have a female Rosie already, but I'm also looking for my next T, a Mexican Redknee, or a Mexican Redrump. I've found this site really helpful so far and look forward to getting to know everyone. Take care everyone.

Carl


----------



## raspabalsa

Hello! My name is Marco, I'm from Ecuador. I work in a mining camp in the rain forest, so I get to see lots of big, strange bugs. I recently found a very beautiful tarantula, and adopted it as a pet. I haven't yet identified it, so I'm going to post a picture to see if you can help me.

I've always loved spiders. During my teens I built several terrariums to keep jumping spiders, but this is the first tarantula I'm keeping. I'm still learning about the care they need.

This is very nice board. I'm enjoying it very much so far.


----------



## Ba8ee

Hello

Names chris from sydney. Jus purchased a bird eating spider which was said to be a selencosmia crassipes but after reading up i realised that this is most likely not the case. Guess ill take some shots of my T when it decides to pop out of the burrow its made and get it ID'd.


----------



## BorisTheSpider

*New and just wanted to hi to all ....*

Brand spanking new to the boards and I just wanted to drop a line to say to all my fellow spider luvers out there .


----------



## FranktheRabbit

Hello All,
 My name is Frank, im 17 years old, and have always wanted to own a Tarantula of my own, i used to collect spiders when i was a young kid, and dreamed of owning my own T. UNFORTUNATELY, i still don't own one, but i still love them. I would love to own a true black and white A. Seemani, but my father is not allowing me to own one  but my mother and i are still trying to talk him into letting me buy an A. seemani sling.


----------



## Aundrea

Hello im Aundrea and im from Ohio. I have 3 kids and i was born and raised in Arizona. I am a reptile person but kinda want to have something different. I have a Garter snake, Dekayi brown snake, Ball Python, Russian Tortoise, and a Box turtle. I have a Beagle dog named Maycee. I have been lurking around here for about a month and figured its time to sign up. I am really wanting a Versicolor. I think they are just so neat


----------



## Jackuul

Hello, I go by the handle Jackuul and I am currently looking into tarantulas specifically, as my much younger sibling decided they would be the perfect pet.  I, however, am an arachnophobic, and I have always had a general non-specific fear of any arachnid.  However, the tarantula he got was large enough (I am guessing) and nice enough (rose haired Chilean) that I am actually not afraid to put my hand near it. 

I have yet to actually hold it though.

As a way to also overcome that fear I have, I have been looking into the "Brazilian Black" Tarantula for myself, since they seem to be just as docile, however as I have been looking into it more and more, I am finding them to be very expensive (I would want a female for its longevity) compared to the rose (10$ versus 250$ = ouch). 

So, I am a spider n00b, but in my overall fears of anything that is a spider, tarantulas have fallen off the list.  I guess I am mainly here to learn more to help keep the current spider that my sibling has healthy, and also what to do about possibly getting my own in a few months.  Of course, before that I need to be comfortable with handling them...

So anyways - hello.


----------



## avion

Well I've been lurking here for a while now, going through all the sticky's and such. Eventually registered and this is the first post.

I've got a curly hair, brachypelma albopilosum, sling. I've had it for about a month now and learnt alot from this site. Very knowlegdable users here! Great place to be.

I live in Johannesburg, South Africa and work for an engineering company doing CAD/CAM programming along with NC setting. (Boring I know lol)


This is my first reptile <?> pet, but I've always had dogs, cats and fish. The fish past away a while back and I gave all my kit away to a friend.

Suppose I can start with the questions now eh? ;P 

...


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

Hi, I'm Emily. I really want a T. I have liked them since I held one in 3rd grade, even though I am incredibly arachnophobic. I am working on my hubby, hoping to wear him down so he'll eventually let me have one, lol. But, he's hesitant. He doesn't like bugs. I always have... grew up with pet catapillars and grasshoppers and butterflies. I would lay on the grass and just watch the bugs doing there thing. I think a T would make an awesome pet, and I really hope my husband lets me get one. He seemed to give a little bit when I showed him a spiderling... that may be where I have to start  Anyways, I have loved lurking here, and I hope to join you all soon in the hobby!


----------



## Sarcastro

*New to the boards*

Hello all my name is Matt, I've recently gotten back in to keeping T's and other Arach's. Its been awhile but i have made good headway with reacquiring my collection. Looking forward to meeting new people who share the same love's and interests that i do.


----------



## lindenfoxcub

Apparently this is the place for introductions. I'm Lindsay and I just got my first tarantula yesterday in the mail; an avicularia versicolor spiderling about half an inch long. She's in a coleslaw container ATM - too small for the critter keeper I got her. Her name is Gigabite. Everyone laughs when I tell her her name (calling it a she until I know otherwise) not sure why. I'm a bit of a geek. 

I decided I wanted a tarantula about five years ago, when I was at the pet store and their invert expert offered to show us one of the tarantulas, pulled out a rose hair and when he went to let it crawl on my hand, I was suddenly scared of it. Which is weird, I'm normally not afraid of critters; my dad's a beekeeper; it seemed irrational, even at the time. So I wanted one. Yeah, no logic there at all. 

The new baby doesn't scare me though; she's just too little to be frightning. I love the way she moves, swinging her legs up.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl

*Hello!*

My name is Kyle, and I'm an ex-arachnophobe who's now the proud owner of a 3" Grammostola aureostriata.  Though I'm a newcomer to the hobby, I have to admit that I've found myself rather transfixed!

Fantastic forum, by the way.  I've found the answers to all my questions here thusfar.


----------



## bhodges

*Just learning - but intrigued by Tarantulas*

I'm still exploring the possibility of keeping arachnids. I've been spending many hours researching Tarantulas in particular and am pretty blown away by their beauty and personalities. Trying to compile a comprehensive list of species which are kept as pets on an educational website I've started - http://www.rightpet.com/Invertebrates/Spiders


----------



## Bubba Collin

*Hello im new to this*

Hey everyone whats up. I just received my new babies from kelly swift at swift inverts which are an indian ornamental a singapore blue and as a gift an ornamental baboon. The last two are spiderlings and my first time raisin babies. Also I'm awaiting my arboreal cage for my pregalis which is around two inches from adam,it should be here on the third of june. I already have a bsmithi and he is full grown now also my babies are eating so o hope they will make it. Wish me luck and any tips are much appreciated talk to yall soon and its nice to be able to conversate with people who love inv
erts like I do 
Bubba


----------



## mxslanksta

hi im nick from boston i jus got into ts about 6 months ago and now i have 10 slings and 4 inch pinktoe. im still kinda nooby with the slings and there behaviors but im catchn on kinda fast


----------



## ExoticPets Ws

*Hello ~*

I'm Rose, the owner of Exotic Pets Wholesale here in sunny south Florida. I was introduced to this forum by a memeber I recently did a trade with.

I import/export and sell a wide range of captive bred and wild caught reptiles and inverts. 

Thanks for having me!

Exotic Pets Wholesale
P.O. Box 12676
Ft. Pierce, FL 34979
772-429-1125
www.exoticpetswholesale.com


----------



## Mette Th13teen

*Hello there, Ijoined today *

I just joined today to get smarter on having tarantulas - I love learning new stuff and I love spiders!!

My name is Mette, I am Danish and 31 year old  I have 2 tarantulas of my own but all in all we have 8 different species.. Mine are 0.1 C. Andersoni and 0.1 H. Lividum <3


----------



## GoldenTarantula

*Hello all...*

Just a quick post to introduce myself. My name is James, I am 36 years old and I live in Golden, BC. Have been collecting Ts for 4 years along with my better half, aracnophiliac. Looking forward to meeting more people on here and expanding my collection.


----------



## chefeddie

:clap: I JUST JOINED BUT I'VE BEEN READING MOST OF THE THREAD ABOUT SCORPIONS. I STARTED WITH AN EMPEROR SCORPION LIKE MOST OF YOU...AND NOW I JUST GOT AN EGYPTIAN YELLOW SCORPION. IT'S MY SECOND ONE....SO FAR...THANKS.   

ummm yeah, i forgot to mention my name is eddie from westchester new york and i'm 33 years old. i'm originally from philippines but i grew up in new york city, went to culinary school...um, well, thats all i can write for now but if you have any question feel free...nice to meet you all. thanks again

:worship:


----------



## jimmyrrr

Hi,  I'm Jimmy and I have 7 Ts.  My favorite is my poecilotheria mettalica.  I have some pictures posted of my Indian ornamental and some others as well.  Love this hobby !  GET BIT !   j


----------



## Griffen8280

*First Timer*

Hello all my name is Chris and I am a first timer to the whole Tarantula keeping hobby.  I dove in it with a Grammostola Pulchra and already love the little guy.  I live in Southcentral PA and am no stranger to keeping exotics.  I used to have a couple of Dendrobates Auratus until they died recently and was looking for something to fill the hole they left and Bingo!  

thanks
Chris


----------



## Blue Ice

Hi,

This is my first post. I am a hobbyist from the Philippines. A lot of my friends suggested this forum, so I'm making a run for it. Thank you Arachnoboards for accepting me. 


Bon


----------



## SnakeMike

Hi eveyone,
        My name is Mike, married for 24 years and a little old at 52. I've been keeping and breeding reptiles since I was 5. Arachnids are my passion now even though I've always had a few. Baltimore is my home.


----------



## Boysie

Hello people,
I'm Rob but everyone calls me Boysie and i've been on the BTS forum for a while now and I thought i'd come over here and see what it's all about. 
I've been keeping arachnids for about 8 years now and keeping reptiles for about 12. My passion for inverts took over my interest in reptiles and i recently sold the last of my reptiles to make room for my expanding arachnid collection. 
I currently own 21 tarantulas,a red trapdoor spider,a green tree frog and 11 siamese cats (7 of which are kittens which i'm trying to sell). The biggest animal i keep tho is the Mrs!! (hope she don't read that) 

Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you all,

Boysie


----------



## Ralphy

*Hi*

Hello there,i`m Ralphy from across the pond in the UK,i own

0.1 G.Rosea
0.1 P.Murinus
1.0 T.Blondi
1.1.1 B.Albopilosum
0.1 H.Lividum
0.0.1 Avicularia sp
0.0.2 L.Parahybana
1.0 N.Chromatus

had a look aroud the forum and there`s some awesome T`s and some very knowledgeable people who i hope to learn alot from,cheers guys


----------



## cherokeecrawler

*My name is Corey*

My collection is:

Avic.Versicolor
Avic.Avic
B.Smithi
Tigerrump
OBT
getting 2 B.Emilia
Rosehair
and a T.Blondi on its way soon.


----------



## theherbalfox

Well.. I guess it's abou time I posted SOMETHING. I've been lurking for awhile now.. and drooling over the classifieds. I live in Texas and it looks like I am the old lady of the bunch.. at least I haven't seen any ages older than mine.. 

I currently have an assortment. 13 snakes, 3 Ts (all babies) A. versicolor, B. smithi and a G. pulchra. 4 bearded dragons, 4 White's tree frogs, a bunch of rats and mice, roach colonies, horses, dogs.. lol.. and the list goes on.

Not sure if I want to bother with Scorps.. lol.. I have enough wild ones around here that like to sneak up on me and sting me when I least expect it!


----------



## jagos

*hi*

hi all,
well i'm just getting back into T's after a long time without any work etc getting in the way. well baboon spiders are my favourites and have started back where i left off with a few others as well
keeping at the moment:
3x C.crawshayi slings
1x P.lugardi A/F
1x P.chordatus juvie
1x P.murinus rcf juvie
1X P.regalis sling
1x E. campestratus A/F
4x P.cambridgei slings
3x L.parahybana slings
3x A.versicolor slings
 1x N. chromatus sling
5x G.pulchripes sling

 hope i dont ask to many stupid questions


----------



## epitope

Hey everyone!

I'm Dan, a biology student. I'm specializing in Zoology (Medical Entomology, to be specific), but I've always loved arachnids. I'm an amateur photographer, and you'll probably find me either at my lab or taking pics.

There. That's enough for an intro


----------



## MaThEwMoNsTr323

*MaThEwMoNsTr323*

"good day every one on AB."
     I've been a member now for a little while, & have finally built up the confidence to start posting alil. im 23 & stay in Los Angeles, Ca. although iv been collecting Ts from an early age, i still consider myself a new booty to the hobby. especially to this online world of sales & trades(AB). i currently own 42 Ts, ranging from 3rd instar to sub-adults. thanx AB & it's members. if you have any questions about me or my Ts, feel free to PM me anytime.
                                                      -thanx again.


----------



## fandip

Hey there,  My name is Dan.  I'm 26 for a little while longer and I live in Mn.  I just ordered my first T a G. Rosea and it should be here friday.  I can't wait!  The person I picked it up from on the somethingawful forums actually pointed me here for info and it's been amazingly helpful so far.  From what it sounds like, once you get a T you're hooked haha


----------



## Dp111214

*hello*

hi my name is Dyllan and im thinking about starting to collect breed and sell tarantulas. im 14 and i guess my mom has hooked me into the hobbie.we have about 40 different species right now.


----------



## Bardon

Hello everyone, my name is Brandon.
I'm 17 years of age as a Zoology student that just graduated from the class. After being going into the Arthropod section of my studies. We delved into Arachnids this was about one month ago. Since it was the end of the school year we barely just scratched the surface of this Phylum. I was greatly disappointed, and needed more. I started to research more on Tarantulas. After a few days of surfing the internet, and reading books I was in love. I knew that this was an incredible animal that is very misunderstood. With that being said, I needed to know more. I needed to get involved with this beautiful creature. And, that's how I ended up on these boards. Ive been cruising around these boards for the past few days. So, I thought...What the heck, why not join!? So, I look forward to getting to know you ladies, and gentlemen!  I currently do not own any T.s But, I am going to in the near future for sure! I just need to convince my mother, and father that it will be okay if I get myself a T. I have my eyes set on A. Versicolor. for my first T. Ive been using these boards to help my understandings on the species of T. and making sure if I do get myself one that I will be able to give it the proper home, diet, and care. So, I would like to thank everyone who is apart of these boards before I start to post more!


----------



## gerdy

Hi everyone, 

I was a little shy introducing myself! I'm from the Netherlands!
I'm reading this website every day since I've got my first tarantula about a month ago. And even after looking at all the pictures on the website, I'm still not sure wich T i've got!
So I might try to make a picture myself! 
I'm fascinated about this animals and I love this website to learn more about them!


----------



## Rick & Brandy

*Hello fellow T lovers*

We are in Michigan. We got our first T about 3 years ago. We are regulars at our expos and had never done the online thing before. We chose to join this community because of Brandon, He made our first online buying experience better then we could've hoped. We love our T's and are working on breeding a few.


----------



## Bandi

Hy all!

I'm András from Hungary. I and my girlfriend have delt with spiders for 3 years. But we raise our substance from last one year. 
Our spiders:
0.1.0. Tapinauchenius gigas
0.0.1. Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1. Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1. Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.0.1. Poecilotheria miranda
0.0.1. Theraphosa sp. Burgundy
0.0.1. Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1. Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1. Avicularia minatrix
0.0.1. Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1. Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1. Grammostola rosea
0.0.1. Nhandu cromatus
0.1.0. Tapinauchenius purpureus
0.0.1. Lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## kie8789ron

HI ALL,
IM NEW TO THE SPIDER WORLD,ALWAYS WANTED 1 BUT SOME THING ALWAYS CAME UP,SO I GOT 1 FOR THE KIDS (PINK TOE)NOW IM LOOKING FOR 1 OF ME OWN:clap: ,HAS ANY 1 GOT ANY POINTERS ON THE PINK TOE(NIGHT TIME TEMPS)ECT ECT

Im From England(uk){d


----------



## darko.subotica

Hello to everyone, I'd like to introduce myself...

My name is Darko and I'm from Serbia. Im 21, and work as a network admin. 
Currently having a Brachypelma Albopilosa, an infant... Previously had a Brachypelma Vagans, but due to some unfortunate happenings he died...  

Well, I hope I'll enjoy spending my time on this forum here... 

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Osprey

Hi, I'm Michelle.

I'm not sure what to say exactly. 

Though I do hope to keep inverts someday.


----------



## jtrux

Howdy y'all,

I'm from San Antonio, TX and i've got 2 rose hairs, 1 honduran curly hair, 1 mexican redleg, and a haitian birdeater.  I want to add a brazilian black, a chaco golden knee, and several others from the Grammastola and Brachyphelma genuses.


I also have 2 ball pythons, a savanah monitor, green cheek conure, and a german shepherd.


----------



## reptile3

Hello My name is Stephanie.. I live in Northern Georgia, Married to Randy for over 9 years. We have 2 beautiful kids, Sarah is 14, & Gavin will be 5 next month.

I don't have any spiders right now... I am getting a versicolor sling next week. 

I am a proud owner of 2 ball pythons,2 leopard geckos, green iguana, 4 peppered roaches, bearded dragon, 2 dekayi brown snakes, red sided garter, Florida blue garter,Eastern Milksnake, & an Peninsula x Western Cross Ribbon snake.

glad to be here, been a member for a few months, reading & learning about everything.


----------



## lkzzygod

Hi everyone,I'm Luo Kan,you can call me Alex,I'm come from China,21 years old.I just own 1 rose.


----------



## kaze

*Long time lurker, first time poster.*

Hello all,

This is Keith from Southern California.
As I have been regularly reading this forum, I thought it appropriate to break in a post.
It is an excellent resource for the hobby.

Just checking in~!

Thanks,

~K


----------



## Cyprine

Hello Arachnoboards!

My name is Jennifer and I currently live in Northern California (East Coast next year hopefully). I don't have any T's as of yet but I am here to learn as much as I possibly can so when I do relocate I can be well prepared for the wonderful world of T's.  

See you on the boards!
- Jennifer


----------



## Spider-Edit

Hi!!! Im the spider <edit>...how ya doing ??


----------



## simmmsss

Hi everyone, My name is Simon, 15 years old from Quebec city. I used to have tarantulas when i was younger and i just got a new one recently. I want a know more about these animals.


----------



## vikingprincessa

*New*

Would like to say hello to everyone Im living in Malmö Sweden originally from Toronto Canada. We have 5 chevron slings and 1 curlyhair... other pets are 2 leopard geckos, 5 bearded pygmy chameleons just here to learn as much as I can


----------



## spyder nurd

*Newbie*

Hello everyone, I am new here. My name is Katherine and I live in GA, US.....I recently began "collecting" exotic species of T's....I own 11 altogether so far; I work at a pet store and have been put in charge of all the tarantulas for sale and display, ordering, etc...I've also been told to start breeding (!) but I really need more info and time, space, supplies, money, etc first.....
Hope to find a bit of the info part here.
Currently I own: 3 rosehairs, 1 Goliath Birdeater, 1 Indian Ornamental, 1 Gooty Ornamental, 1 ornamental Baboon, 1 Greenbottle Blue, 1 Antilles pink toe, 1 Brazilian Salmon Birdeater, and 1 curly hair....
More to come! Thanks,
K_a_t.....


----------



## 1crazygecko

*Hello, you can call me gecko*

Hey guys, nice forum im glad i joined!

About me: I like scorpions mosty, have only collected a couple species though, im going to be looking at more


----------



## jodroboxes

*finally i'm here*

hi.. my name's jochem.
i've been looking around on this forum for years, for information and that sort of stuff.. and now i'm finally a member..:clap: 

here's a list of what i got..
1x Boa CC - male

1x heteroscodra maculata - poss. female
1x Haplopelma lividum - female
1x Poecilotheria ornata - female
1x Avicularia sp. AMAZONICA(peru) - female
5x Avicularia fasciculata - slings
1x Brachypelma emilia - female
1x Brachypelma smithi - female
1x Brachypelma albopilosum - female
6x Grammostola rosea male & female & slings
1x Pterinochilus spinifer - female
1x Nhandu vulpinus - poss. female
1x Lasiodora parahybana - female
2x Psalmopoeus irminia - female
1x Psalmopoeus cambridgei - poss. male
2x Stromatopelma calceata - female
4x Ceratogyrus marshalli - slings

i want more...more....more, i'm not an addict.. i jus like T's very very much. 

regards


----------



## dannybear

hello there, novice T owner from across the pond, im the proud owner of a chile rose, guyana pink toe, king baboon and soon a brazilian white stripe. Trying not to let it take over my life, however, i find it addictive and rewarding. always looking for tips on taking care of my pets. thanks for reading :?


----------



## Obelisk

Hey guys, I've recently gotten into inverts. I have a Heterometrus (spinifer?) and am getting a B. smithi sling and a juvenile GBB soon. 

I'm 21 and I've been into keeping reptiles for years (leopard geckos, various skinks, tiger salamanders etc). My most recent venture was frogs (pacmans, whites, tomatoes). So now I guess I'm hooked on inverts!! Well, I look forward to posting here!


----------



## guy-belgium

*Hello all*

Im from french side of Belgium ! My english is rather poor. I m artist ! Best whishes happy to join you !


----------



## spiderbob

*Hi*

Hi everyone, my name is Bob,36, and I'm from Illinois.  Married, father of 2.  I have sand boas a ball python, and poison dart frogs.  I got my first tarantula this past Sunday.  After much research, I went with a Grammastola aureostriata.  It's about 1 1/2 inches and I look forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## Spyder2291

*Hi all*

Hey all, I am actually terrified of spiders but at the same time have an insane fascination for them  . I am 18, female, and live in Nova Scotia Canada with my BF and his 4 kids. I dont have any tarantulas yet although my dad used to have one. For now I just catch my local spiders and keep them for a while. So the only one I have right now is a Barn OrbWeaver. Anyway, look forward to getting to know some people. =)

**S**


----------



## Nyel

Hi guys,

I'm Rhoniel Hernaez , call me Nyel. Im 42 yo , from Manila Philippines. I just started the hobby about 4 months ago and currently I have 12 Ts.

Red Knee
Rose   - 3 
King Baboon 
White and Black 
Gold Knee
Red Rump
Fiery Red 
GBB
Curly Hair - 2

Im having a great time. Also into exotic bird, gex and snakes. I also breed persian cats.

More power to you all !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarantulaperson

*hi everybody*

hi i am a teen male and love animals i have a curly hair tarantula and many other pets i know almost anything about any animal i live in America anyways great to join you all!!!


----------



## RiPPeRC69

*New User!!!*

Hi everyone, glad to be here!!! Hope to here from everyone real soon.


----------



## Exo

*Hey there!*

I'm a 23 yo guy from upstate NY owns a White's treefrog, a Blue spotted salamander, 2 desert hairy scorpions, and a B.smithi tarantula.


----------



## Trent Briese

Hello Everyone:

This is officially my first post and I look forward to many more.  I've had tarantulas in the past and I'm looking at getting back into the hobby within a couple months.

Take Care All.


----------



## JC

Hi everyone. My name is JC. I'm from New York, and I am an arachnoholic.


----------



## Dirtdigger

*hello*

I am glad my mom found this forum and is willing to help me out with the messages.  She bought me my first Scorpion this weekend, but we have been studying the care, myths, and legends for awhile.


----------



## sdgfour

Howdy

Name is Trey and I live in South Carolina.  I have 3 T's and 2 scorpions, and I hope to find some useful information as well as meet some new people with ties to the hobby!


----------



## JOBAH

hi, I am Jovan (27), from Serbia.. system & database admin... I have only one T for now, a. geniculata, and I love it... ps. great forum!


----------



## Venari

Hello Everybody, 

My name is Jonah, and I live in Ontario, Canada.  After being a member of other tarantula forums, I've decided to come here and check things out 

I currently own 23 tarantulas, 1 scorpion, 2 cats and a rabbit.


----------



## Noctrnl

Well my name s Adam but you can call me noctrnl.(on the account I'm up almost all freaking night, and not by choice.) Anyways I'm new to the forum and kinda new to scorpions. I had an Emperor a few years back, but didn't really know what I was doing. And pretty much now I'm bored and want a hobby. Gonna be getting a few buthacus leptochelys here pretty soon. Any help/tips, breeder/dealers would be appreciated.


----------



## Printer

*Hi*

Hello,
I'm Andrea (20) and im from Italy
My english is not good, hope to improve him!


----------



## Vini Christ

hi guys im from Brazil... a long time i enjoyned here... but i never say hello... so ... hello ... ola...


----------



## Ace

Hey to all.  I'm AJ 


one of my buddies is a member on here and he showed me his collection of tarantulas. it was awesome. i now have a new fire in me to learn about spiders and tarantulas. he suggested this site, so here i am.


----------



## paulbrown09

Hey guys, i'm new here! My names Paul and i live in Manchester UK!

Been owning T's for about 4 or 5 months now, and found this site whilst browsing for info about a T Blondi i was given! I've learnt so much from reading here and think it's a great place!

I own currently 8 Snakes and 3 T's


----------



## Toonfreak83

*Hello All!*

Hi my name is Will. I am terrified of spiders but I love Scorpions. Everyone says that makes no sense they are the same. I dont think so at all. I am 26, male and live in Edwardsville, IL. I Just got an "Emperor scorpion" Pandinus imperator for my birthday and was looking stuff up about it and found this board.


----------



## squirrels

*new to forums and Tarantulas *

Hi all,
my name is Fred, live in California and new here! My first tarantula will be shipped on monday  she is a Chilean Rose Hair, actual age not sure but she has been with Brandon for a year! I'm VERY excited about my first.


----------



## pearldrummer

Hello, names Matt :]


Currently living in Oklahoma. Not much else to say...


----------



## bshoblo

*Hi....*

Hi, My name is Bryant.  I am currently working to learn how to keep and breed scorpions.  I am also working on setting up some isopod colonies, I am somewhat interested in working on developing some new strains.

I worked for several years in a tropical fish store and my area of focus was salt water inverts, after graduating from college and moving on to a different line of work I was sort of sick of aquariums and gave them up.  I have always been fascinated with inverts though and want to start keeping them again only this time terrestrial.

I am also interested in getting some tarantulas.


----------



## Will I Am

Whats up guys n gals? Ive been looking for a good tarantula forum and stumbled across tarachnoboards so here i am! I Got my first T last year and have been slowly adding more. I now have 4. I have a Huge Haitian Brown, a Chilean Rose, Avic avic and a ghost ornamental sling. Looking forward to learning more and more about Ts and meeting fellow archnoheads!;P


----------



## lilithlover

Hello!

My name is Michael and I'm from germany. I found this board by googeling my way across some tarantula pages. 
I've got 13 T's and I'd like to add some true spiders to my collection.

so far... greetings

Michael


----------



## blbecker3

Hi 
Greensboro here!
Brandon


----------



## bityrock

*Hello, newbie here...*

Well seeing how I am posting here it would be apparent that I am new. I am also new to Arachnids. I just bought my first ever that I am keeping today. I will explain that in another post in it's proper place. I found out about this board on Tarantulas.com.

Amanda


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates

*Jose*

:worship:                          Just want to say hello!!!!!!! I've been doing tarantulas since 1989. 



                                   Jose Berrios
                                   801 809 6128
hombrearania1@hotmail.com


----------



## Lucas339

I am new here.  new to "land" inverts.  I live in fort pierce, fl and work at harbor branch doing invert taxonomy.  i have been working with inverts in one way or another sence '03.

i currently have 4 species of millepeds and im looking to get into centipedes.


----------



## Ouroboros

Hello!

I'm new to scorpions.  I got facinated with tityus metuendus so I had to get one.

Just got a tityus stigmurus and a tityus serrulatus from SpinningSpider (who referred me to this site, how do I give him props for that?).

Pretty hot species, but really really cool stuff.

I'm mostly into pythons, somewhat into boas.  I keep my ETB happy and he doesn't bite me so it works out.


----------



## SD_Reptiles

*New here New to Keeping T's*

Hey, new here new to keeping T's. I keep and breed ball pythons. I have kept and bred corn snakes, leopard geckos, some roaches here and there. Thought id get into T's so here I am. I got out of the geckos and corns. Still have a small breeding group of ball pythons about 50 or so. Anyways good to be here hope to be keeping T's for a long time. If they are anything like keeping ball pythons. I started out with one or two, cant have just one. So will see what happens. I ordered a B. Smithi from a guy on here. While I was waiting for her to get here. I picked up a G. Rosea from the local pet shop.


----------



## NOOB_SAIBOT

*hi*

hi all, first day here i just recieved a few T's from swifts invertebrates today! ;p i will be posting pics soon.


----------



## tarantulaking96

Hi  im new here and im trying to get to know some people


----------



## MCCLURE25

hi guyz n gals,

Names Neil, just jopined the otherday from the uk looking to get my first T,

so if anyone can recommend me any good, calm, web spinners i'd appreciate the help.

also i dont see any uk listings are there any good breeders i can buy from.

thanks and look forward to my stay on the boards.;P


----------



## Ben

*im a newbie*

hey everyone, My names ben.
I love tarantulas scorpions and reptiles.
if you could help me get acquainted to arachnoboards that would be great:razz:


----------



## RiPPeRC69

*Hey*

Hi the names Mike. Im pop'n in to say hello ans thanks for lifting he band.


----------



## agonee

*Hey!*

Well hello everyone! My name is Nina and I'm a first timer at these things. I have wanted a Tarantula for a few years now, but since my mother & father both highly disagree [and yes i still live with my mom, but father wouldnt house it either] I knew imagined I would be owning one at this time. For my 22nd birthday a friend of mine bought me a Tapinauchenius Violaceus, Purple Tree Spider i believe is the common name, and it lives at his house.

We purchased it from a Reptile & Exotic pet show up near Toronto last month. He purchased it impulsely which has turned us into a world we may not have been quite ready for? I haven't seen it since we purchased it, but he sent me a photo the other day, and for the lil' bugger eating pinhead crickets, its gettin beefy  To our knowledge we are unsure of the gender, It was merely a spiderling at purchase. I'm looking into the purchase of a book or two to read but if anyone has any starter tips & tricks to share, I would appreciate it muchly


----------



## ZEKE

hey everyone. i currently keep reptiles and amphibians but invertebrates really interest me lately. i want to get a centipede soon and maybe some giant millipedes too so i came here to learn about them before i get any. my parents said no spiders or scorpions  

any advice for someone new to invertebrates?


----------



## Leeann

Hello

I registered a little while ago but this is me just getting rouynd to making my first post  

Im from Scotland and currently have 10 spiders along with lizards and snakes  

Leeann


----------



## s__i__v

Hello all. been reading these forums and others for years. finally got some T's and decided it would be a good time to join you all! check my thread in the T discusion for some pics of my babies.

thanks!


----------



## VengfulHerp

*hey*

Well my name is Chris and mike. We are brothers and just made one account. We joined cause a couple of our friends told us about the site. So we took a look at it and it seems pretty neat. So hello all and lets see how it goes.


----------



## ex0tics

Hey, I'm Austin just getting into Ts again and looking into centipedes and scorps too :worship: 

Regards.


----------



## Dyon

Hello my name is Dyon, im from holland and im lookin to find every information about tarantula's thats why i came here, and yes i am new to tarantula's


----------



## raleigh19

Hallo I'm Raleigh from Houston, TX:razz: :razz:


----------



## sammygrrr

hi everybody im sam ,mizms son and i felt like adding myself to the arachnocommunity ,im 15 and loving it ,in the 10th grade just passed 9 haha and i will be doing most of my arachnostuff on my nintendo dsi ttyl


----------



## MeganRM

Hello everyone,I am new to these boards and the tarantula and spider world.My name is Megan and I am twenty years old.I own alot of reptiles but Iguanas are my specialty though.I am looking into buying my first tarantula or spider soon and not sure which is best yet.


----------



## arachno_freak

*hey*

my name is phillip,i have 4 t's i had 5 but one died. i have one g.rosea,1 b.smithi  2 avicularia metallicas and thats all i can think of


----------



## RugbyDave

Hey guys, havent been on in a while, just reset my password and am slowly getting back into Ts!

I still live in the Arctic, and  I *think* Ts are actually illegal up here, so its going to be a little difficult...  

Any older people still around? Nixy? Dave?


----------



## MOA

Hey, my name is Moose(well thats what people call me) and I am trying to deside what T to get for my first. Not really into others, but my GF's daughter is into herps, and my GF is into fish. She works in a pet store but they dont carry T's.


----------



## TReneC

*Hello hello!*

I hope I'm doing this correctly....  I'm a newbie here and kinda a spider newbie as well.  My name is Taia, I live in Colorado.  I've had a Chilean Rose, Mazzy for about a year & half now, pretty positive it's a female, but would like to find out for sure sometime. Shortly after getting it, my husband purchased me a Tiger Rump, Sass...whom we lost during a moult shortly after    Soooooo, we laid off purchasing anything else, until I could learn more and afford more, lol...then our LPS had one they were selling as a Costa Rican Zebra, which we purchased....but I'm thinking it's either not what they said it was, or who knows??  I'd love to post pics of Flick and have some help on that....and last but not least, I just purchased Prada this week, who is a A. Versi Spiderling!!  I love *her* already!!  And if any questions about me, just ask


----------



## Chaika

Hi, I'm Alex, a PhD ecology student from Aberdeen. I was into insects and mantids before but when my male Asian mantis died in April I decided to get something different. I started out with Sebastian, a male Heterometrus petersii scorpion, but very soon I realised that I was much more interested in tarantulas (I never thought about them as pets before!). So I started out with some P.irminia slings and now I have 6 different Ts  

It's really nice to meet other people into arachnids online, my hubby is not very interested


----------



## floortech

*Hi*

JUST wanted to introduce myself i'm mike and I'm from Seattle WA.


----------



## <RavenWolf>

*.... Hello!*

Helloz everyone!  I'm Eva   I kept hitting the site when i googled T's so I thought why not join! 
I have 12 T's of 9 different species (only one unidentified african baboon spider in the mix) as well as a ball python and 2 bearded dragons ... but shhh ... don't tell them ... the T's are my Fav!! 

Anyways - hope to chat to you all soon!

ps: I'm from South Africa ...


----------



## HeavyPaul

Hello everyone  

I hope to find some useful information here as well as to share my own experience.
I'm from Poland and I've been keeping exotic animals for some time already. However, spiders are my favourites and I'm looking for new ones all the time. African ones are probably  my favourite.


----------



## <RavenWolf>

lolz ... let me know what african ones you are looking for ...


----------



## Ether Imp

Hello. My name is Jarrod, I'm a single, 29 year old male, from Northern Arizona. My "Career" is civil engineering (Asphalt/Concrete/Aggregates testing), but I'm currently working part time as a delivery driver for an italian restaurant.

I found 'my' T crossing the road on my way back from a delivery last week. Before deciding to keep him, I did some research online to determine if it was safe for him to live in captivity and if I could provide the necessary means to keep him content. 

I have a host of questions to ask of all of you, but I think this is not the appropriate thread for it. Just here to make introductions.


----------



## moonwebdancer

*Allow me to introduce myself*

Hi Everyone,
I'm moonwebdancer, but for some reason everyone I know calls me Ed. I have owned a grammostola rosea now for 15 years. I recently bought an a. avicularia and now have further acquired an a. purpurea and a lampropelma violaceopes, as well as a nhandu coloratovillosus. The latter of which pulled a Harry Houdini and escaped. I'm here because the general populace does not feel the same about spiders as all of you and myself, and quite frankly I'm tired of all the closed minds around me:? I live in western Canada. B.C. to be precise and would enjoy communicating with anyone about arachnids!


----------



## RichRollin

Hello everybody 

I found out about this place through tarantulaguy1976 on youtube, and Im glad I did.  What a great place.  

I currently am keeping four T's, a P. Cancerides, G. Rosea, G. Aureostriata, and a P. Murinus.


----------



## 8bit_tribe

Hi, my name is Freya
i'm from Belgium

i own 7 tarantula's and i love every single one of them 

i found out about this place when i was doing my homework, google'ing about spiderbites 

edit: oh yeah, i've never been bitten by a spider and i hope to keep it that way
i worked with 120 spiders every week for a year


----------



## 556A2

Hi, 

I'm 556A2 from North Carolina. I'm new to the site, but have been searching the site for great information. I just recently got the infamous G. rosea for my first T.

I've had archnophobia all of my life, but after reading about Ts, I decided to face my fear. Needless to say, I really enjoy Ts now. Now my wife wants her own T (probably a B. Albopilosum), and hopefully I will be up for a Old World T when I have enough experience.


----------



## nixie

hello all,
i'm from turkey and living in istanbul.. i have been keeping tarantulas for 2 years now.. i have a cat and 9 tarantulas now.. i'm crazy about avics and want to have more )
hope to find useful informations about them in here..
great forums..

here are my cuties 
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.0.1 Avicularia spec. purple
0.0.2 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Grammostola porteri
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas


----------



## TheSpiderKid

okay i guess im next... im steven. i am 15 years old. i have 2 B. Smithi and 1 G. Rosea. i am hopefully soon getting abunch (5-10) C. elegans. i also have 4 Narceus americanus millipedes. that says it for my bug collection, i also have 3 leopard geckos. i really wanna get into breeding, and selling all my animals!! i think that would be awesome if i could!! so yea, cant wait to get to know everyone here, and hopefully you think the same

   ~steven~


----------



## saltyscissors

*was up*

hey people
i'm from the UK. although i've never ever kept T's in my life, i'm still interested in all sorts of spiders and bugs. i'm currently keeping a jumping spider Salticus scenicus (little guy LOVES greenflies) and a garden centipede, Lithobius forficatus. and i'll be out looking for woodlouse spiders soon.

hello :- )))))))))


----------



## Default

First things first.  My name is Chris and I am from Lancaster South Carolina.  I have 4 tarantulas.  1 adult female Chilean Rose from a local pet shop.  3 from Swifts Inverts- 1 inch Brazilian Red and White.  Ornametal Baboon sling.  Orange Baboon sling.  I'm sure they've had enough praise here but thanks to Swifts for being easy to deal with and giving me healthy t's.  Also thanks to this site.  I was referencing it too much to not be a member.  I will be posting some pictures soon.  I think a few people here may appreciate the intricate tunnels the Brazilian Red and White has produced.  Best of luck to you all.

http://www.myspace.com/Insouchant


----------



## Arthrotherium

*Hello*

My name is Miguel, I study biology at Mexico and I have been obsessed about inverts, specially arachnids for 12 years. I have around 200 tarantulas and have been in arachnocon 2006 and 2007, but never posted, to far for making tradings or selling.
Here are some picures of my collection: http://www.arthrotherium.com/galeria.html
Here is the spider room


----------



## Snowboardbunny

*Newbie in da house *

Hey all, my name is Sharon and I just recently got a Tarantula. (Rose Hair) This was about a week ago. She won't go all the way on my hand yet. She kind of walks over it a little and goes her way. Is this normal at first? Is there warm up time between man and arachnid? Just curiuos since she is my first.


----------



## Lizardux

Hey! My name is Justas, i'm from Lithuania.. Age 23..  Currently working as a waiter/bartender.. Future student (Starting october). Maried w/ 1 child (Yep.. its a boy   ...). Wanted a T since I was 19, so my wife got me a present.. a B-day Smithi... and a huge addiction... So Yes, i'm an arachnoholic! Already got two, and friday 4 more are coming in  ... And only two months have passed since the first T....


----------



## Snowboardbunny

*Another try*

I introduced myself yesterday however it was very brief. hmm, let's see. I'm the mother of 5 and I home school them. I'm 32 and I've been married to my husband Scott for 14 years...yeah baby! Anyway, umm, I do like to snowboard, but i think that is made evident by my user name. I used to live in Reno, but moved to Portland in nov 08. So I've snowboarded on the almighty sierra nevada's yee ha! Now we snowboard at a Volcano called Mt. Hood. 

I'm interested in meeting nice people who want to learn and teach and be arachno friends. I'm not interested in people who delight in making fun of newbies as we all know they were once a newbie...whether it be ten days ago or ten years ago. 

I have a cute little tarantula named Mary Jane. I adore her and want what's best for her. So I am here to learn from you.


----------



## Ske

Hello from Kiev, Ukraine. My name is Alex, i sell mountain bikes in Kiev  and a few days ago a little B. angustum join our bike community.
we have bike for him and some parts to repair his bike after ridin'


----------



## Legrasse

Hi there. I'm Ben from England. I just signed up because I'm considering getting a Mexican Redknee, and the amount of contradictory information has forced me to seek out people's opinions.  I'll post a picture of my T when I get him/her.


----------



## June

hello i'm june from western north carolina. i have several tarantulas currently: 2 chilean rose, 2 avicularia sp, 2 eucratoscelus pachypus, a cobalt,  a metallic pinktoe, pterinochilus murinus, a pterinochilus lugardi, a brazillian black, a brazillian red, greenbottle blue, peruvian blonde, a tigerrump, red knee, and skeleton. i look foward to using this site and i wish i got here sooner!


----------



## Jarvis

Hello,
 My name is Jarvis I live in Washington, I currently own 4 Malaysian Forest scorpions (Heterometrus spiniferis), 2 red claw scorions (Pandinus cavimanus) a Mexican Red knee (Brachypelma smithi) and a Brazilian Pink Salmon birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana) both slings. I am thinking of adding a Costa Rican Tigerump (Cyclosternum fasciatum), Brazilian Red and White (Nhandu chromatus) or a Usambar Orange Baboon (Pterinochilus murinus). I also might add a trapdoor and a centipede (Scolopendra heros castaneiceps - Giant Red head Centipedeand) and would love to hear from any one that has any if these inverts. I will put up pics when they get a little bigger.


----------



## grantw

*yo what's up!!!*

Hey, I am Grant. I am new to T's but I love them already!! They are almost addicting to get more and more!! I hope I can get the room to get more than one!!


----------



## mozkaynak

I am from Madison, WI.
I am not only new to this board, I am new to tarantulas. I am just looking into owning my first one and am still in the mode of gathering information on the proper care and feeding of.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated, but I think if I poke around this site long enough, I'll probably pick up some great tarantula-care tips to help me make my choice.

Thanks

Mustafa


----------



## thera2009

Hello !
my name is Michel, I have 27 years! I am Brazilian, I live in São Paulo Brazil!

I create arthropods and reptiles since the 10 years! I participate of a community in orkut with 3500 members where I am moderator! I possess 2 L. klugi, 3 L.parahybanas, 4 G. grossa. 2 V. sorocabae and 1 Avic braunshauseni and 1 not yet catalogued, also 1 T stigmurus, 2 T. bahiensis and 1 T.serrulatus! it would like to change information with creators of the exterior! It forgives for my English !!

my msn is michel.aguiar@hotmail.com


----------



## Carnage

*Hey Guys!!!!*

Im new here.........and I have some T's....lol

ummmm.........thats it


----------



## kyriri

*So... yeah.*

I've be around for a little bit, just ghosting around checking things out but never really introduced myself. I'm new to the tarantula hobby but I've fallen for the little sweethearts. Currently I have seven Ts of my own- B. albopilosum, B. emilia, B. smithi, P. cambridgei, T. gigas, P. ornata, and S. rubronitens. I work at Preuss Pets with Jayzunboget and rustymetalhead... Anyways, I'll see ya around.


----------



## hangel87

Hi everybody!
I'm Andrea from Italy...and if I write something wrong you'll know what's the motive.  
I've just start my first experience with tarantulas with a little Avicularia Versicolor.....


----------



## kucouyf

Hello people! 

I am new to arachnoboards.com (apparantly xD), and a little new to the hobby.
Have 14 T's now, waiting for my H. Lividum and a B. Smithi 

Love 'em all to death 
well.. not litterally xD

Name's Stian btw. From Norway xD


----------



## Cricketsong

Hi everybody! 

I'm from Australia, and I've always been interested in insects, arachnids, small things that flit through the water, etc.  At the moment the only invertebrates I'm keeping as pets are _Extatosoma tiaratum_ - mostly I just enjoy invertebrates in the wild, because there's really no need to keep them, they're everywhere. By watching them in the wild, I find that I see new things frequently - although often I have no idea of what I'm looking at. Still, when you can wade across a flooded patch of ground that has been completely dry for at least ten years, and find it swarming with thousands of shield shrimps, which appeared out of 'nowhere' although their puddle is not near any other body of water, I'd just rather be out there where I might stumble upon a new surprise.

So to put it in a nutshell, I'm an outdoors sort of person who, as a child, could never resist turning over logs and stones to see what lived underneath (eventually my Dad taught me to put the logs back in place) and who sometimes keeps interesting creatures. Obviously, this website is a source of wonder and education for me, trawling through all the threads on creatures from other places, finding something new on every page.


----------



## ossain

*hello all*

I have been collecting T's and some scorps off and on for a few years now learning the ropes, doing the research and basically enjoying the specimens i have watching with amazement each time they do something cool. mainly i gathered most of my collection through donations and rescues because i am disabled and live on disability so i can get only a few things at a time. i am into most if not all of the sciences mainly astronomy, paleontology, archeology as a amatuer of many years. i live with my dog and my babies (T's and some scorps) and just enjoy life for what it is.
ossain


----------



## Chalcodes

*Hey guys, this might be kinda surprising..*

As you know, I'm Chal, and I've known about Arachnoboards for a very long time from my mother. My mom was Immortal_Sin (Holley), and for all of you who know her.. I'd like to tell you something. I do not think it would be appropriate to put it on the introductions boards though, so I ask that you please PM me. 
   Well, it's good to be back on the boards, that aside! I just recently got back into tarantulas, and I have two.


----------



## Slick

*hello*

hello my name is rick iam from ohio i bought a scorpoin a couple of weeks ago and then i found this site so iam giving it a chance i hope it works.:wall:  So if you have adive plz do .



ps i cant spell lol iam 20 and cant spell


----------



## Buggis

Ive been lurking for a long time, but just recently decided to join some forums. I currently have 41 tarantulas and a pretty good colony of b. dubias started. While im not new at t's, i definately dont know everything so im looking forward to learning even more.


----------



## CAELSUS

Hi everyone I'm CAELSUS and I love T's. I'. from Mexico and of course I have a lot of brachys


----------



## syntheticeyes

*Hey there*

My name is Hannah. I live in northeast USA. August 6th with be the two month celebration of becoming the happy owner of a metallic pink toe.

Interests are: horror movies, photography *doesn't work so well with broken cameras* and general art of different mediums, and the list goes from there.


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

*What up, lemme introduce myself*

Hey, my name is Evan, Im 20 years old. I live in Southern Arizona right now. Grew up in Hawaii. I have 3 tarantulas i care for so far.  And a huge wish list. Im facinated with tarantulas, and thankful for everyone else here with experience that i may learn alot from. I just recently got into them, i ve always liked them. But i hope to become an arachno hobbyist and inspire. Id like to say hi everybody and look forward to arachnoboards, meeting people and learning.  If you want to learn more about me give me a PM


----------



## mickey66

*Noob*

My name is Mickey and today I'm buying my first Tarantula....a B.Smithi. I have lived in Arizona since 1956...I'm an old guy LOL sooo I guess its never too late.


----------



## anikaisbff

Hey All Im New And I Want To Hav Friend Or I Mean Make Friend Im Looking For People That Sell Tarntulas I  Really Want A Blue Fang Plz  Thank U All I Love T S And 

Goodbye I Hope I Make Awesome Friends


----------



## Hobo

Hey guys.

Apparently your records show that I've never posted before! So here goes!

I've always kept mostly native spiders (love keeping various Tegenaria, hence my name), and finally bought my first T (N. chromatus) last week. Good to know I've finally found a place where I can find real info on caring for individual tarantulas (not just copy + paste G. rosea info), seeing as how I'm now interested in getting more. You guys weren't kidding when you said these thing were addictive.

Just in case it gets out of hand though... There isn't a TA(Tarantuholics Anonymous), is there?


----------



## Raidenlight

Hi guys, 

Raiden here and im from the philippines. im just starting to keep Ts and now im addicted to them lol! I currently have b.albo, b.smithi and g.rosea rcf and planning to own more!


----------



## MarkG

Hey guys,

Im Mark im from Atlanta GA ive owned scorpions for a little over 2 years and im fascinated by all of them.


----------



## <RavenWolf>

*Hello!!*

Hello   my name is Eva and yup Im new here ... 

I currently own 12 T's and am planning to start my first communal set up within the week ...<GulP>

I currently own 
1x Tapinauchenius purpureus (juvey)
2 x Grammastola rosea (slings) 
2 x Brachypelma vagans (slings) 
1 x Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (juvey) 
1 x Lasiodora Klugi (juvey) 
1 x OBT (juvey) 
1 x Avicularia versicolor (sling) 
1 x Brachypelma albopilosum (juveys) 
1 x Psalmopoeus irminia (juvey)
1 x Currently unknown/unidentified "West African Baboon Spider" (juvey):? 

Anyways I really enjoyed it thus far and yup I have learned a lot


----------



## kwilso1

*hey*

My name is kendall i am a 21yr old college student and i just bought an Avicularia avicularia or pink toe if i messed that up. I started collecting all things spider a year or two ago and i decided to buy a real one less then a week ago. I am way out of my element and probably got the wrong starter T , but i couldn't resist her ( i think) little pink feet!


----------



## RCRachnids

*Hi.*

Hi all,

   For my girlfriend's birthday last week, I opted to get her a "Pick Out Your Critter" coupon, so to speak.  She had tarantulas for years, but had to give them up because of living restrictions a couple of years ago.  I'm new to things, but have learned lots the past couple of weeks.  I imagine I'll learn lots more with the new addition to the household.  (Which, BTW, was chosen to be a juvy-adult female B. Smithi.  I think she picked a good starter tarantula because she wants me to be okay with the hobby.  If I know my woman, we'll have a dozen more in no time.  )

   One thing I wanted to mention was how impressed I am with the community.  The "Reviews" section is a fantastic testament to this.  Props.

Hmmm...what else?
~Brad

P.S.  FYI,
RCRachnids  --->  R.C. = River City = St. Louis, MO


----------



## andy k

Hello All

I have just got my first Poeciltheria pederseni.  

Do not know the age, though it is about 2.5" diagonally.  The sex is unknown, so I will in time post a pick so we may determine its sex.

I had it for about two weeks, it has already ate about 6 crickets yesturday and a week prior a pinky.  How often can i feed it pinkys?!?

The temperature is stable at 77f & a humidity of 75%.  If these should be altered, please let me know!

It is a quick pissy little thing, the first day home in its vivarium.  It stuck its abdonem up in the air and sprayed the glass where I just closed the door!!!!  lol ... sure made its presence known.  Has started to weave a web now as well!!  whoot whoot

Any advice on quantities of pinky feeding and confirmation of temperature and humidity will be greatly appreciated, thanxs.
Andy K


----------



## mortar516

Three weeks ago if someone said that I was going to purchase a tarantula, I would have said they were crazy.  Following a conversation with a co-worker, who previously owned tarantulas, I did some research.  One look at a B. Smithi and I strangely found myself saying how beautiful it looked.  The icing on the cake was when I learned that this is a great tarantula for beginners.  Needless to say, I just received my B. Smithi (3") yesterday and couldn't be happier.  

Just wanted to thank everyone on this forum.  The knowledge that I have gained in such a short time from reading the many posts is immeasureable.  Thanks for helping to educate someone who knew absolutely nothing about caring for a tarantula.


----------



## mickey66

*Noob*

My name is Mickey.....I joined a few days ago and have been lurking for the most part....My first encounter with a T was when I was in high school I went up north to Prescott, Az with my Dad to help build a cabin in the pines when I came across one crossing a dirt road....a male on the prowl....cut to the chase some 40 or so years later a few nights ago watching TV (discovery channel)as a matter of fact a program about T's This guy was going all over the world trying  to collect T's leaving his supportive wife at home....now that's rare, I think, don't you? Anyway,something clicked with me and I found a Breeder/Dealer within 10 mins drive from me so I went over to his shop and bought a B.Smithi....something must have come over me  so it begins


----------



## BlackCat

Hello.. 

Where to start... My name is Debbie, I'm 25, and I have lurked around here a bit lately so I finally decided to make an account. I'm trying to get my hubby to join with me so.. maybe he will.  

We currently own five T's... G. rosea (he had a bad molt so the poor thing probably isn't long for this world ), P. irminia, Avic acvic, B. emilia, and P. regalis... will be getting an H. lividum in a week or so, then hoping to get an A. Purpurea, and an A. versicolor in the near future (among others). We also own a Pueblan Milksnake and... a cat .

Thanks for your time, we'll probably meet in another thread somewhere! lol


----------



## PrimalTaunt

I'm Travis, 22, from Wisconsin.  Long time tarantula lover but only recently a owner.  I've been lurking on this board on and off for over a year but only just joined when a respected person suggested I do so to tap into this knowledge base.


----------



## Tarantism

*New Here - Hi!*

Hey everyone! I'm new to not only this forum, but forums in general. So good luck, right? Anyway, I am excited to join arachnoboards! 
All growing up I was into the creepy, the crawly, the slithery, and of course the fluffy. My husband, however, was the one who introduced me to the colorful world of tarantulas. While I've helped to take care of his growing collection, I am finally starting my own. Tomorrow I am receiving my own Avicularia avicularia slings and I can't wait to raise them up!


----------



## Dragonfroggy

Hey, well where do you begin. I'm Julie and my wonderful husband started me down this crazy road. I always said "NO WAY" to T's and he kept on me in a kind and gentle way to look into it. He said "do some research". So I did thanks to you guys out there and other T loving people. I have to say I am hooked! 
We have 6 different kinds, all New Worlds at this time. I think my fave's are the A. metalic and A. versicolour and my G. pulchra and... ah heck they are all my fave's. 
Anyway thanks everyone for your knowledge and passion. I am proud to be a part of this community.

{{{Julie}}}


----------



## Makapo

Well, hello, I'm Matt from Utah. I've kept tarantulas in the past and I just got a Emperor Scorpion a few weeks ago, and I'm looking as much information as possible. Also looking for info on T's as I'd like to get more.


----------



## Araneus

Hi there people!!!!! My name is Miguel and I am here to learn it all!!!!. I am a complete beginner to venomous appreciation but I am there for the long haul on learning this trade, in my opinion (which is actually not an opinion but an absolute truth lol) this is 1 of the most exiting and EXOTIC hobbies in our world today that 1 can take on. I would really enjoy chatting with many of you for years to come, I have many interests that I believe many of you will be interested at hehe!, I am a reptile, arachnid, aquamarine, and mammalian enthusiast which I have big plans on buying my 1rst green anaconda asap.(1rst of many many snakes to come in time!!!) carnivorous plants and bonsai culturing is another that I am pursuing, I have plenty of books, I enjoy cars and bikes (02 camaro, 76 coupe deville, zx 14 ninja, chopper & ducati are some of my favs) wine, champagne, liquor I am liking (though I don't know much yet)computers and electronics, chess is my game, I am a very big antique enthusiast, my 3 favorite subjects are art, science, physics, philosophy, psychology and more science, I'm planning to learn how to play the harp, music i do enjoy, weapons from ancient to the ar15 i do like, currently I am a member of 14 different forums (which will increase) and I have hopes on becoming a successful investor. ENOUGH!!! of this nerd stuff!!! lol I am a true Dragonball, Simpsons, and Gundam fan as well yes yes I will someday win the title of having the "Most complete Simpsons collection" it is more important than anything!!!!. I'd like to gain support on this ARACHNO library that I am trying to build, I have posted a thread on general tarantula discussions on mu book plans but it is now GONE!!!! please just message me what u know when u can THANKS!!! (IMG:style_emoticons/default/wootwoot.gif)


----------



## Tegulicious

*Adam*

Hello my name is Adam and I'm 28 years old and very interested in scorpions. I currently have two, asian forest and black emperor. I've also had a desert hairy and a florida bark at one time. But I'm wanting to get something a little more "hot". I really like the Androctonus australis/ mauritanicus and I'm aware of what they can do. I love the way they look and they're probably my favorite species. I hope you guys can help me in finding one of these little devils. But anyway thats my first post ever on any site, please help me.


----------



## Ariel

*hello*

Hi! my name is Ariel, I'm from middle-of-no where, Nebraska. I've had an unyeilding love for all creepy crawlers since before I can remember. Back when I lived in florida, (so when I was a real little tyke) my love for spiders started as my mom and I searched for banana spiders to scare my dad with. ^^ I first really got to see a tarantula when I was in 3rd grade. after that it took me eleven years to convince my dad to let my have my own. Now, 17, I bought my first tarantula back in march, a _B. smithi_ I believe is female, her name is Marik. (cause I first though she was male). Just yesterday I bought my second tarantula, an _A. avicularia_, his name is Bullet. I have asperations to later be the proud owner of scorpians and millipedes, but for now, my dads drawn a line at spiders. Unlike Marik, who I bought from a breeder, I bought Bullet from the local petstore. BAD IDEA. I'm not sure, but recently seeing him with his underside to the glass, I'm fairly certain he's a sexually mature male.


----------



## scorpion91

*hello*

hi all my name is Ben i just got into scorpions and only own one species right now which is a Vaejovis paysonensis i have not been able to find a common name so far.
other then inverts i keep a few species of reptiles some ball pythons and corns then a leopard gecko and a eastern collard lizard
oh ya i also have 3 species of roaches discoids . hissers . and lobster roaches


----------



## B.L.Reptiles

*hello all*

hello My Name is Rob From Backlash Reptiles


----------



## colt 45

*Hello to All menbers*

I just wanted to say hello to all and introduce my self iam Jim i live in south florida and keep only a few ts as pets . but i think of expanding my family as iam sure most of you have.  hope to hear from others that live here in south florida my wife and i have a small pet grooming and supply store.so i just wanted to introduce my self to all. have a great day.
Best Regards Jim


----------



## puertoayacucho

Hi, my name is Ed Ruiz, and I am completely new to the arachnid hobby...though I studied Invertebrate Zoology and Entomology when in College; I am a biologist from Venezuela, and live in SLC, Utah. I am deep into South American Cichlids, mostly Orinoco Altum Angelfish and Wild Discus (Heckels) and now breeding Betta mahachai, a wild form of betta (the popular Siamese Fighting Fish). I make a living as a Linguist (Medical Interpreter and Translator) working for the University of Utah.

I'm here at Arachnaboards to learn more about Tarantulas, specifically, Green Bottle Blues... OK, it sounds a bit weird, a Venezuelan Biologist that wants to learn about a Venezuelan tarantula here at Arachnaboards...worse yet...I lived for over 30 years just a 2 hr drive from Paraguana Peninsula, where the GBB are from!

Well, a good friend and colleague thought it might be a nice present and I am anxiously waiting for MJ (name we chose for the GBB (female) that is on the way via USPS.

Now..a quick question...MJ arrived from Venezuela via Houston Wednesday 7/29...she was last fed that same day. She is coming in a small box. She was sent from Houston to SLC just last Friday. She is due to arrive Wednesday 8/5..I am very worried about her chances of arriving alive... no water, no food for a week. 

I feel pretty much prepared to receive her despite my inexperience handling tarantulas or spiders of any kind... I have a 10 gallon aquarium with mesh top, filled with about an inch of Canadian peat moss substrate and a nice piece of hardwood with a comfortable tunnel inside in which MJ can dig into. Room temp is in the mid 80's inside and humidity is on the dry side here in the valley. I put a clean mayo lid in the tank with some r/o water. Got some big fat crickets waiting for her.

*Any advice much appreciated...and especially, your opinion as to her chances to make it! I'm a wreck thinking she might not make it.*

BTW, I administrate Finarama.com, I would be glad to help anyone interested in Venezuelan fish species, especially for Altum lovers.

Regards
Ed


----------



## tedig7679

My name is Theo.  I don't have any tarantulas yet, but I like to do my research and this looks like the best place to start.  I do know which one's I'd like, Avicularia Versicolor and the Singapore Blue.


----------



## netmare

BlackCat said:


> Hello..
> 
> Where to start... My name is Debbie, I'm 25, and I have lurked around here a bit lately so I finally decided to make an account. I'm trying to get my hubby to join with me so.. maybe he will.
> 
> We currently own five T's... G. rosea (he had a bad molt so the poor thing probably isn't long for this world ), P. irminia, Avic acvic, B. emilia, and P. regalis... will be getting an H. lividum in a week or so, then hoping to get an A. Purpurea, and an A. versicolor in the near future (among others). We also own a Pueblan Milksnake and... a cat .
> 
> Thanks for your time, we'll probably meet in another thread somewhere! lol



Uh, ditto? 

cg


----------



## calypso

*calypso's first message*

hello guys this is my first message and just wanted to say hi.


----------



## XDemureX

*Hello!*

My name is Candace, my Grammostola Pulchra sling will be here via UPS in one hour!  

I'm claiming car trouble so that I can be late to work just so I can be home when he gets here.


----------



## writh

Hello everyone My name is Manny I live In Prescott Valley, AZ I have been keeping scorpions and tarantulas since 2003 but I have to admit am not good with the scientific names:? ...I also have reptiles.. this looks like a good place to talk to other people about my favorite critters


----------



## blbecker3

Hi
My name is Lee, and I am very new to Tarantulas, I have raised mealworms and red worms in the past for fishing.  I have a habit of catching any thing I can that I find in my back yard.  In the past I have caught N. americanus Millipedes and some really really fast 3-4" Orange Centipedes.  Recently I caught 2 Eastern Worm Snakes and 2 wolf spiders that I am having lots of fun with.  I just stumbled across a really big(well she is to me LOL about 5") Pink Salmon Bird Eater at a local pet shop and she has gotten me rather excited about T's. 
Thanks for having me!
Lee


----------



## dissonance

hello everyone!

i acquired a juvenile mexican red rump (brachypelma vagans) from a pet store a couple of weeks ago and thought it was so awesome that i decided to get another T from a seller on craigslist - an Antilles Pinktoe (avicularia versicolor). i'm still a relatively new tarantula keeper although as a kid i had garden spiders and black widows as pets. : )


----------



## SpiderbabeAmber

*heyy*

hihihi I'm Fern-Amber and I have a Red Chilean Rose   and her names hale 
and i'm female I love tarantulas!!!!! I wanna Get more sooon!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Lucky Eddie

*Hi there*

Morning.......or maybe not for you guys.

I'm Richard from the Uk. I have 31 T's at the moment. Mostly Brachypelma & Grammostola ( I prefer the old names!) and some Euathlus and a couple of Avicularias. One old World, a togo Starburst. I figured if I were to get tbitten, it should be by something good looking. I couldn't afford a Gooty.:8o 

I'm also into Marines, Koi, herps, tropical birds...you name it. Anything except rats!

I am still struggling with how happy you guys seem to be in the States and the time difference.

Must go there some time!

Anyway, thanks for having me on board. I'm looking forward to learning plenty for the future.


----------



## Kirksville Kid

Hi, I'm Christian and I have two very young tarantulas - just went through their first molt recently. A B. Vagans and A. Hentzi. 

I'm a little late starting up my account. I told everyone who went to the Bug Hunt this June that I would get an AB account and have been dragging my feet. 

Hope to learn alot!


----------



## Dark241993

My name is shawn, just got into the hobby ^_^


----------



## P.irminia

hey all my name is luke, wanted to join for ages so i finally did. been collecting T's for a little over 2 years now i currently have 10 and am looking for my 11th trying as hard as i possibly can to get a singapore blue(sub/adult)and soon about to start my first breeding project of P.regalis, just wanted to introduce myself so hi to all again


----------



## Tarantula_Chick

Hello, I'm new here my names Brandy. I've had T's for about 13 years, sadly I only have 3. I have 2 rosies and 1 pink toe. Someday wish to have more, I love all kinds of animals and I'm actually going to college currently to be a Vet. Tech.


----------



## The_Jess_Ness

*hi*

hey people.


----------



## DipluridaeDoll

Hello everyone. My name is Heather, and I am very much an arachno-noob. I have only had my Chilean Rose since Aug. 2nd, and "she" is my first tarantula. I wanted a tarantula as a pet when I was a child, but my mother would hear nothing of it. I now have Belle-Louis. My educational background is in Comparative Religion and Anthropology. Therefore, learning about these wonderful creatures is quite new and thrilling. I hope to learn to care for my sweetheart correctly. I am also glad to join a group of people as enthralled by such interesting animals as I am.


----------



## revoltkid

hey! ive been lurking here for a while, might as well introduce myself so i can become more active
im Desi, im from ohio. i like tarantulas 
ummmm
i dont know what else there is to say, along with my Ts i have.....
1 beardie, 1 tokay gecko, 2 leopard geckos, 1 fireskink, 1 pacman frog, 1 fire belly toad, 1 ball python, 1 amazon tree boa, and some scorpions. OH i also have a bunch of n americanus millipedes and florida ivories
ummm
yeah
i like animals......
its almost my B-day and a friend of mine is sending me her pixie frog  even though its female....its freaking awesome lol
well


----------



## hulu

Hey all names Christian, happy to be here : >


----------



## Ohana

Hello!

Just joined yesterday and looking forward to posting.

I was debating on which tarantula to get, when this week while hiking the hills near my house I caught a female Aphonopelma eutylenum.  She is doing well, having already eaten two plump crickets and living in her acrylic tarantula cage ( I purchased two of the cages from tarantulacages.com).

i have had an assortment of snakes and Southern California native tarantulas when I was younger, but now that I have kids, they asked if they could have some, so I have jumped back into the hobby.

Great site with great information; amazing how much information is available now versus when i was in college!

Kevin


----------



## flipako

*New to this forum and Ts*

Hey guys
the name is john, I'm very new to this kind of stuff and not very good in introducing my self. im 20 and i live in sunnyvale

i just got my 1st T at the reptile show. i used to fear Ts but yay me after the reptile show i suddenly got interested on inverts.

i have a
0.0.1 Brachypelma Emilia

i want to try arboreal. I really like Arvicularia Versicolor they look wonderful. but since they spin web some people said they are difficult to keep? (correct me if I'm wrong)

just to let you guys know i don't know a lot about Ts. and loves to make new friends haha.  can't wait to see my B.Emilia reach its adult stage. well see you guys around.


----------



## pdneff

*hey there*

Hey all.
So I'm Patrick. 17 years old. Had interest in tarantulas for a while now. Finally getting to the point of getting my first one. Any good advice on a species and where to get it from...feel free to let me know.


----------



## ddte432

*Hey*

Hello Everyone My Name Is David And Im New With All The Tarantulas If You Have Any Tips Just Come My Way:d:d


----------



## JohnnyAshes

*Hey everyone.*

My name is John and I am new to this hobby. I've got a G. Rosea and a P. Murinus. Looking to get more.


----------



## Mojosmf

*Hello there.*

I am Sean from Seattle area Washington state.
I have 2 tarantulas, a Ball Python, a Mali Uromastyx, 2 Oscar Fish, An Egyptian toad, 2 Rats, and I breed mice and crickets.
My collection is ever-growing.
my 2 tarantulas are a 5" Lasiodora Parahybana and a Aphonopelma Chalcodes spiderling, about half an inch.
 :razz:


----------



## jimdemonic

Hello,

My name is Jim. Just getting back in to the collecting. Just picked some of my favs.

Heteroscodra Maculata......Very fast sling 
Psalmopoeus irminia...not as fast 
Psalmopoeus cambridgi.

As you can see I like the arboreal ones.


----------



## Nonna

Hi all.  My name is Jonna, I'm 18 years old and from finland.
I have been collecting T's almost a year now.
We have 21 T's at the moment and more coming. :}

We also have 3 rats and 1 snake.

Here's a list of all our T's:

1.1.0 B. albopilosum
0.0.1 B. albiceps
0.0.1 B. boehmei
0.0.1 B. verdezi
0.0.1 G. formosa
1.0.0 G. iheringi
0.0.3 G. sp. ?
0.0.1 G. RCF rosea
0.0.1 H. maculata
0.0.2 N. chromatus
0.0.1 P. irminia
0.1.0 H. incei
0.1.0 P. regalis
0.1.0 G. pulchripes
1.1.0 G. sp. concepcion
0.1.0 G. mollicoma


----------



## hayseeds

*Hi,    (waves enthusiastically)*

I'm Mary Ann.  I have dogs, lizards, geckos, snakes... and now my first T.   I got a cute little 3" A. avic.   I have been lurking for about 4 months and signed up not too long ago.   One of my passions is learning about God's creatures.   They are just amazing.    

See you around!    Mary Ann

1.1.0 Bichons Frises, 3.3.18.7 Crested Geckos, 0.4.2 Mourning Geckos, 0.0.1 Leachianus Gecko, 0.1.0 Gargoyle Gecko, 0.1.0 Spotted Python, 0.1.0 Garter Snake, 1.0.0 Bearded Dragons, 0.0.1 Pink Toe T

I have a husband and 3 boys too.


----------



## FlawedCoil82

*Ohio spider fan.*

Hey all, my name is Jack. I am 27 years old and from the cursed state of Ohio.  

I have always had a fascination with spiders ever since I found my very first black and yellow garden spider (argiope aurantia). I have handled spiders (argiopes especially) ever since I was 4 years old. I think they are beautiful spiders and I have rescued countless argiopes from roadside ditches and fields before they were mowed down (or killed by spider haters). When I was a kid, my mom used to have to drive me down the country roads so I could find black and yellow and banded garden spiders to collect in a bucket and take them home to release them around our house's shrubs, weeds and fields. I'd look forward to waking up every morning to see which of my new spiders decided to stay and build their webs on our property. And I'd even catch insects for them and throw them into the webs and watch the spiders wrap them in silk. They were much like my pets.  

Right now I currently have a rose haired tarantula named "Araena". I have had her for about 13 years. My sisters (and mother especially) all think I am completely nuts, as they are all deathly afraid of spiders.  So if they ever see spiders, they call me to come 'rescue' it and take it outside. 

Well at any rate, it is next to impossible to meet fellow spider fans in Ohio, so if anyone from Ohio would ever want to talk about spiders, rock music or anything else I am interested in (listed in my profile) then please feel free to get ahold of me.  
Jack


----------



## arachnidan

*Hello!*

Hello everyone.  I am a biology graduate from Radford U.  I currently look after 18 tarantulas.  I have a nice mix and many are still in their juvenile stages. My list...

Juvies:
3 A. versicolor
2 H. gigas
1 B. albopilosum
4 P. ornata
1 G. pulchra

Sub Adults:
1 B. emilia
1 B. albopilosum

Adults:
1 B. smithi (my first tarantula)
1 G. rosea (one week before I pull her egg sack, first breeding attempt)
1 P. murinus (OBT for sure!)
2 A. versicolor (a joy to raise)

My senior research project in college was a tarantula growth study with P. murinus.  It was not published due to a few undeveloped individuals in the high protein group.  What a shame!

I have been keeping tarantulas for six years and I see this will be a life long hobby.  :razz:


----------



## srt4flame07

*Hello*

Just wanted to say hello!  I'm relatively new to the arachnid world, but not completely.  I keep 2 emps and 2 Southern Devils that I personally caught locally not long ago!  I look forward to interaction with the experienced board of members!


----------



## Mvskokee

well i have been a lurker here for a loong time. i just aquired my first T in a super long time.. a b.vagans so far so good. anyways im more of a snake guy i own a few morphs of borneo short tails (breitensteini) and womas..etc. hoping the addiction doesnt take over like it did with snakes. already looking at a g.pulchra but trying to control my urges!


Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## revoltkid

FlawedCoil82 said:


> Hey all, my name is Jack. I am 27 years old and from the cursed state of Ohio.
> 
> I have always had a fascination with spiders ever since I found my very first black and yellow garden spider (argiope aurantia). I have handled spiders (argiopes especially) ever since I was 4 years old. I think they are beautiful spiders and I have rescued countless argiopes from roadside ditches and fields before they were mowed down (or killed by spider haters). When I was a kid, my mom used to have to drive me down the country roads so I could find black and yellow and banded garden spiders to collect in a bucket and take them home to release them around our house's shrubs, weeds and fields. I'd look forward to waking up every morning to see which of my new spiders decided to stay and build their webs on our property. And I'd even catch insects for them and throw them into the webs and watch the spiders wrap them in silk. They were much like my pets.
> 
> Right now I currently have a rose haired tarantula named "Araena". I have had her for about 13 years. My sisters (and mother especially) all think I am completely nuts, as they are all deathly afraid of spiders.  So if they ever see spiders, they call me to come 'rescue' it and take it outside.
> 
> Well at any rate, it is next to impossible to meet fellow spider fans in Ohio, so if anyone from Ohio would ever want to talk about spiders, rock music or anything else I am interested in (listed in my profile) then please feel free to get ahold of me.
> Jack


you live 70 miles from me  ( hour and half drive)
im from bethel ohio


----------



## FlawedCoil82

Oh yea? I think I know where Bethel is at (well sort of). Is it the same place where Bethel High School is at? I went there on a field trip when I was younger (if it's the same place?). At any rate, I am glad to see that there is at least one other buckeye arachnid fan around here.  
Jack


----------



## skilletsteve

Hey just came to say hi. My name is Steve, I'm 20, and I live in Michigan. That's really all there is to say about me at this point, I (obviously) like inverts, I have a particular interest in tarantulas though.


----------



## markofblade

Hey there. My name is Jacq. Im 21 and stay in Witbank, South Africa


----------



## tad

My name is tad. I have quite a few T's and plan on owning and breeding in the future. I have some very beautiful spiders and hopefully soon I can post some pix. I live in Charlotte N.C. & always looking for other people interested in the cute little creatures. I am also pretty big on snakes of all kinds and some lizards. I am really interested in meeting local keepers & breeders that sell & trade. I am glad to finally be a member.


----------



## Shadosia

*Hello*

I discovered the hobby the other day and have been researching since. I don't remember how I got here, but I like it. I haven't started collecting yet but I definately will ^.^ I live in Colorado Springs, CO and I'm 25 years old.


----------



## TheTyro

Hiya! I have been lurking this site now and then and finally decided to join. 

My name is Shannon, I'm 21 and have three Jumping Spiders. Two I am pretty sure are Phidippus Audax and the other one probably is too...it's just too young for me to know.

I used to be very wary of spiders touching me or showing up on my feet or on my neck ( fun times!) unexpectedly....but I have always been fascinated by them. Recently I spotted a spider crawling along the wires of my gerbils cages in my room. It made me nervous, but I decided to keep it to help me lose my fear of spiders. What I didn't know is that this spider would begin a journey of horror turned to pure adoration and fascination.  

I have had the male audax for about three months. The first week I had him in a cage with slits in the top. He would probe the slots with his forelegs and then try to squeeze his head through. It was terrifying to see his little paws flailing out in the open then and I seriously debated letting him go. Several times he found a hole I hadn't noticed in the rim of that cage. Glancing over to his cage, I was greeted by his beady black eyes and shimmering chelicerae as he sat on the top outside of his enclosure. That was a nice introduction to how clever and motivated they can be.

About two weeks into having him, fear was replaced with intense curiosity and I braved taking him out for the purpose of holding him. I learned more about his temperment and how truly afraid they are of us when threatened. Feeling his spidery legs on my hand for the first time was really cool. Once that was over the fear was completely gone.

I saw a massive female a little later on, but she eluded capture. I found a similarly sized female soon after that one and a tiny juevinile on the same day. I built them all terrariums and hold them with ease. I've learned so much about spiders, insects in general and how truly interconnected the worlds critters are in making life run smoothly. I love my little spiders and am excited at the prospect of having more and continuing to learn about them. 

Probably a heck of a lot more than anyone needed to know but its kind of been one of those life changing experiences XD Glad to be a part of the forum and excited to meet fellow spider/insect enthusiasts! They seem to be a rarity in these parts!


----------



## holadebob

*Hello from Panama*

My wife Mary and have lived in Panama for 9 years and are never bored with the ever presence of arañas of every different shape and size. I would like to learn more, but am overwhelmed with all the information on the net, so I'd like to just kind of focus in on finding answers to my curiosity questions for now. When we first came here we were fascinated with the variety of arachnids here, but now I  am taking more than a passing glance at them. Except for the Brazil wandering spiders - I feel too much fear around them. I just posted a tarantula in the ID board (Panama Tarantula) that wandered onto the cement slab where we were sitting yesterday. Really beautiful, very large spider. The mango leaves under it are 16 to 17 cm long to compare.
I'm looking forward to learning and sharing your knowledge of these guys.
Bob


----------



## BIG D3Z

*Just joined arachnoboards*

Hey everyone.  My name is Rob, Im 17 years old and live on long island.  I just got my first scorpion last week and am already hooked on them.  I also am considering picking up a few t's by the end of the month.  Im new to t's and scorpions so if you have any tips for me id realy appreciate them!;P


----------



## kim67

*New Tarantula Owner*

Hi my name is Kim, first I would like to say NEVER SAY NEVER...
I would never have gone and bought a tarantula as a pet, in fact I always said that would be one critter I would "NEVER" have.
Well I am now the owner of a rose haired female I call Alice.
About a month or so a friend brought me a very abused spider and being the big softy and animal lover I am I took her in.
With some reservations I admit.... howvever she is growing on me. I still find her kind of creepy and can't bring myself to handle her but she is very cool.
I have been doing all kinds of reading on proper care and must be doing something right she seems to be thriving. She molted on the 15th of August that was extremely neat to watch.
The conditions she came to me in were ablsolutely wretched and even though I am not an insect person I was pissed because I don't think any animal deserves to be treated cruelly.
Anyhow I think I will keep her, she is turning out to be quite a fasinating addition to my household.I still have LOTS to learn and hope that I can find a bit of support here. If I am going to have her I want to do right by her.
Well thats all for now 
Kim


----------



## insectheart

hello!

i'm lucy/moth, and i'm a big fish and reptile geek, but ever since i got my pink toe from a friend of mine i have been getting more into inverts as well. along with a small colony of crickets, she is all i have at the moments although i'm planning on ordering up a venezuelan suntiger and skeleton in the near future. might even delve into roaches and 'pedes as well. 

i have a it of an obsession with south american species, and have big plans to build a large multi-enclosure amazon biotope shelf unit in the near future, consisting of a 100+ gallon fish tank, an argentinian tegu (who's on order for next month), several smaller reptiles and an assortment of arboreal new world tarantulas and other inverts. i joined up for help with setting it things up, keeping the spiders in top health and finding out more about species in the  preferred region. 

anyways, nice to meet everyone! :3


----------



## tarantulas1982

*Hi*

Hi my name is jason, I am 26, I live in florida and I have been keeping tarantulas and other inverts for over 15 years now I have a pretty good size collection over twenty tarantulas a couple peds and scorps. I joined to talk with other people that suffer from this disease, I have tarantulas on my mind alot.


----------



## Diamonds

*Hi Everyone*

Hi,

I'm from Winnipeg, Manitoba and I am attending the University of Winnipeg, taking Earth Sciences, Atmospheric Sciences, and International Development Studies. 

I am most interested in area studies. I've researched every country in the world and memorized all the world's capital cities, including some de facto countries as Abkhazia, South Ossetia, Transnistria, Nagorno-Karabakh, Somaliland, South Sudan, etc. Most of the places I am most interested are failed states or volatile states in general, including Iraq, Pakistan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Afghanistan, Ethiopia, Chad, the Sudan, Niger, Mali, Mauritania, Democratic Republic of the Congo, etc. I research these places the most because I want to devout my life to helping the people who are faced with great challenges, and I can't do that without understanding the conflict(s) and the region. After the University of Winnipeg I hope to go to Addis Ababa University or the University of Baghdad and the University of Karachi.   

I'm 18-years old and I live with my mother. I've been keeping invertebrates since I was 5-years old. 

I suffer from various ailments most notably Asperger's Syndrome, a type of Autism. 

I find centipedes the most interesting of all invertebrates. I think it's the way the move which fascinates me the most. 

Cheers,


----------



## Boneless

*Howdy from texas*

Hello everyone, new here and looking forward to meeting new people with similar interests. I have always had a passion for inverts and have a modest amount at the moment. I really love chilopods tho! Having a REALLY busy life (I'm a Chef) means that my inverts are the perfect companions. Take it easy folks!


----------



## ed the spidy

*Introduction*

Hello to you all.My name is Eddy i am 52 years old and from Belgium(the land of the best chocolat in the world  ).I am fairly  new to the hobby.My spiders are.Mexican.smithy ,Nhandu Cromatus ,Grammostola rosea.My other hobby is poisson dart frogs.   

                       Greetings from Belgium


----------



## serpentmutation

Hello from SERPENTMUTATIONS.

I am a breeder of Corn Snake X California King Snake Hybrids.

The inverts that I have are all around my house and small farm.
I especially like wolf spiders and garden spiders, and encourage them to live where ever they choose. I have kept a few captive tarantulas and scorpions in the past.


----------



## paul fleming

*hi*

Hi all
I live in wales and keep spiders,snakes,scorpions and tree frogs
I currently have,
king baboon,OBT,marshalli,stout legged baboon,8 fascaitas,6 rufilatas,L.para,sun tiger and emps.
2 adult bci's ,macklots python
2 tree frogs
Look forward to chatting to you all,
Paul


----------



## t-lover

*what up*

hey im from seatte, WA i have a bunch of animals including reptiles and arthropods, im just gonna keep it short.


----------



## Kaidin

Hello, 

introducing myself sort of ...

I live in Bangkok (City of Angels), Thailand (land of Smiles - aka Siam). 
has been involved in insects stuff quite for a while already, I guess since 2004 at least.  and only recently has started to consider  to try breeding some of them. so, few days ago got myself a few larva of T. dichotomus - now  rearing them.

about the choice of my ID nick here.

"*Kaidin*" is a Thai word which literally means "Earth's chicken" or perhaps more precisely "rooster", which is used to call "Lanternflies" (Fulgoridae) - this indicates that these amazing insects making some sort of shrill sounds, which I guess somewhat  resembles or rather reminds people of the  rooster's crowing.

so, yeah, I am quite fascinated by these fellas - lantern-flies (which are  relatives to Cicadas, and are actually from bugs category, even as I recall - "True bugs").  and thought that this  name *Kaidin* would be something original and a bit unique to be easily identified as a member here.

here ...


----------



## ulg

*hello*

Hello 
I'm new in this site and i come here for breed your arc.


----------



## B-rain

*hello people*

My name is Brian i  am new to the forum posting stuff, but i love me some insects, and would like to start up keeping some centipedes. i have owned a few tarantulas in the past, and a scorpion but i think i would really enjoy a pede. But yea any help would be good!!! ~~Brian


----------



## crawltech

*new to arachnoboards*

Hi all....new to the forum,yet ive bin I`ve bin T hobbiest for 15 years or so....i used to post on the old Tarantulas.com forum back in the early to mid 2000`s....i will post a few pics once i get them resized


----------



## Dani87GN

Hi everyone,

My name is Danielle, I am 29 years old and I live in Philadelphia, PA with my husband (Bob), two dogs (German Shepherd: Zoey, Husky/Shepherd: Vlad - both were adopted), 1 bearded dragon (Gacy), 1 cornsnake (Lucifer aka Louie), 55 gallon tank of Africian Cichlids (1 of which was adopted recently from Petco), and 2 Grammostola rosea (Joker & Harley Quinn - both adopted). Joker's original name was Dr. Octavius until I acquired the "supposed" female yesterday and named her Harley Quinn. 

Oh, and most importantly we are expecting our first "real" kid on 12/20/2009!! (lol) 

I adopted Joker a few months ago from Petco for $5. Someone had purchased him then returned him a few weeks later. No specific reason (probably just freaked her and/or her kid out)...so, I couldn't resist bringing him into our house. I've been wanting a tarantula for quite some time now because my dad used to have one when I was younger. I guess good things come to those who wait so I told the Petco employee to box him up for me. 

I adopted Harley Quinn yesterday. My friend's neighbor recently had a baby and his wife said everything must go (1 tarantula for free and 2 boas for $400 - both include habitats). So, once again I couldn't resist and she was dropped off to our house yesterday. The previous owner said she is definitely a female but since I'm not too experienced I don't know for sure. The tank she is in is WAY to large, it's a typical Esclipse fish tank, very tall. I will transfer her into a 10 gallon once she relaxes - she was freaked out yesterday by the car ride, can't blame her. 

My only concern is she is missing bristles from her one back leg onher left side. I am not stressing about it just wanted to mention it. I am wondering if it was caused by flicking her hairs. But I have read usually the hair would be missing from the abdomen. I read they should re-grow after her next molt. I haven't fed her yet just want her to get used to the new environment first. 

Joker had a great appetite but the passed few weeks he has turned down food. But he remains active, so I'm expecting him to molt sometime soon (or later) Then again he could just be in the typical phase of not wanting to eat like I have read many Rose Hairs may do. Do you think I should offer him a thawed pinky? I have never done this before and I have read too many can harden the exoskeleton (due to the high levels of calcium) and cause issues when attempting to molt. Figured it couldn't hurt to ask.

Sorry for writing a book, just wanted to introduce myself and give my story of the kids. Thanks for taking the time to read it. I am hoping to learn a lot thru this forum.

~ Danielle


----------



## arachnorama

*Intro to myself...*

Hello!  I am arachnorama and I have an interest in tarantulas but no actual eight-legged fuzzies  .

I do have three fish.  Gilbert (bushmouth), Alvin, and Bob (both goldfish).

So yeah.  That's me!


----------



## craigfperry

*intro*

Hi,
i'm Craig from Rhode Island.
i found a nice spider this morning and i hope someone can help with the i.d.
i'll post a pic in the proper forum.
Thanks.


----------



## Cheesy Moon

*Good Evening Spider poeple!!*

Hello all,
Long time listener, first time caller!
I've been checking into this site ever since I first discovered it years back, when I first grew a little obsessed with phoneutria species.  More recently I've been consulting this site regularly as I prepared myself to care for a couple of tarantula spiderlings.  Now I have a 1 cm Grammostola pulchripes and a 1 inch Grammostola pulchra, and both are doing fine thanks to the sage words of wisdom of you guys.  I will post some photos as soon as I can get any better than  just silhouettes.


----------



## Ictinike

Greets.. 

Long time "lurker" first time poster after I finally registered with the forums.. 

Have been reading daily on T's and their care and finally purchased a 2-3" Pink Toe last night.. She's (based on what I've been checking into on these forums) in her new enclosure and just slammed a cricket after a first slow evening..

Great to be here and hope to learn all I can.. 

Cheers!


----------



## Redbrandy00

*Hello!*

Hello from central Missouri!  I'm a 30 year old gal who, until recently, has been less than a fan of our eight legged friends.  But, after a host of educational research and videos, I've found myself interested in the arachnid world after all!

I hope to meet some local and national friends from whom I can learn more about tarantulas.  I have been amazed at the number of different species out there, and how beautiful they really are!  

So here's to friends-- two-legged and eight-legged alike!


----------



## kittani

Hello 

I am a stay at home mom and I'm just starting out with T's.  I bought two little spiderlings right after my daughter was born, and although my husband is less than fond of them, I enjoy them immensely .


----------



## repfarm

*1 to 13 T's in 7 days*

I got a male "Rose Hair" G. sp.  a while back. That got the 'bug' bug fired upagain. I have had two B. smithi adults and one G. sp Rose Hair in decades past that was nice and pink.

I made an order from Paul at petcenter and now I have 12 new small T's and all are doing well thanks to his abundance of patient advice.

3 Brachypelma smithi  (Mexican Red Knee)
3 Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Red Rump)
2 Cycolosternum fasciata  (Costa Rican Tiger Rump)
4 Nahndu chromatus    (Brazilian Red and White)
1 Grammostola rosea  (common Rose Hair)

I used to breed pythons and lizards and tortoises, and.....:wall: 



1


----------



## SPrice91

Sebastian Price 18 Illinois
new to caring for tarantulas and I love it. My dad told me about the site and said its a good one to get all my info that I need for anything and everything about Tarantula's  and so far I would have to agree 
Im addicted to arachno after only a day


----------



## azvenomous

Hi;
My name is Brian and I live in S.E. Arizona. I've been collecting for a number of years and if you check my profile, you'll see I have a few T's and scorps, but my passion is rattlesnakes and non-venomous snakes of the desert southwest. I presently have (12) rattlesnakes and just received my Gila Monster permit and hope to get one soon. My goal is to have all 13 Arizona spp. of Rattlesnakes.


----------



## ASPARKOFLIFE75

Hello from the Pacific Northwest.  My name is Kevin and I have always dabbled in creepy crawlies.  I have been an avid reptile keeper for over 20 years and have become more and more interested in Tarantulas lately.  Hope to start acquiring some soon.  Looking to learn as much as possible here.


----------



## a_shadow

*Hey everyone*

err... 'hi everybody' ... my names craig, i have a load of creepy crawlies... im from a place called welwyn garden city in the UK... not sure what else to say... so err bye.


----------



## tommy1959

*Introduction to me!!*

Good Morning everyone,
I am tommy1959 from a small town in North Carolina. I have been in the hobby for about 5 months now, and have found such love and respect or the T hobby. There is so much info out there that it is Mind Boggling!! The only problem is, some is not always the best or most accurate! I have relied on about 3 People that have REALLY Earned my respect! RobC and Paul Becker to name 2 of them here!! I look forward to chatting and learning from this forum!
Peace
Tommy


----------



## DaveEmory

My name is Peter, and I've been doing the tarantula thing since the spring and am completely addicted.  As of this afternoon, when a sling arrives in the mail, I'll be up to 11.  Looking forward to gleaning as much info as I can from those in the know with some of the more obscure species... as was mentioned above, there's waaaaaaay too much contradictory information posted on care sheets around the "web", as it were.


PC


----------



## darkavenger

PikaBre33 said:


> hi there,
> I'm Bre and i own a curley haired tarantula.  He's my best little buddy.  The reason i signed up on this website was to get some help with him.  He molted last night and he appears to have broken his leg in the prosess.  So i just came to see if anyone can help us.  I would be heart broken if he didnt make it.


congrats on your little buddies succesful molt there is no need to be alarmed this is perfectly natural. when your spider first sheds its old skin its new one will be soft, chemicals in your spiders cuticle react with the air producing salts that gradually harden his skin. it takes about a week or two to fully harden depending on the size of your t. this is an extremely stressful time for your spider so until his skin hardens he should be left completely alone, including feeding, as in the begining stages of this crickets can actually harm your spider. once you feel he's ready again resume feeding. this happened to me as well with my Aphonopelma iodius on her first molt in my care and i thought i had done something wrong but she's fine and almost a year later im anticipating a new molt
P.S. pay special attention to humidity during this time as well. good luck


----------



## darkavenger

Hey everybody my name is Ray from carson city nevada. im relatively new to the hobby. i own a female aphonopelma iodius i caught wild from where i live and ive had her for almost two years now. ive also owned a family of pandinus imperitors for a long time now. ive been really looking into a haplopelma lividum or a pterinochilus murinus as my next addition. any advice? pricing info, reputable source to get em, common problems etc.?


----------



## herps4life007

*me*

well i dont have any inverts yet but i know wich ones i would like to get. 
-rosy hair turantula---orange baboon turantula---emperor scoripion---malyen centipede.


----------



## johnclegy

*hi*

tryin to find my way round im a tattooist in cumbria and curently have damon tailess whip scorpions and im on lookout for more


----------



## Violet

Hello, I’m Ben, 18 years old. I live in Auckland, New Zealand
Just getting my collection started really.
Currently keeping:
New Zealand giant centipede (Cormocephalus rubriceps)
False Katipo spider (steatoda capensis)

In the near future I will be keeping:
Banded tunnelweb spider (Hexathele hochstetteri)
Nursery web spider (Dolomedes minor)
Vagrant spider (Uliodon)
Springbok mantis (Miomantis caffra)
Gisborne cockroach (Drymaplaneta semivitta) 
And plenty of others I’m sure.
I’ll keep you up to date.


----------



## Mycah

Sup peoples??

I'm 26. I'm new to tarantula. I bought two little slings. They was borning on June.23. I got them last friday. They are Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula. They r so small. I named them Ice & Charm. they r close to 3 month old.


----------



## MIC

Hey friends  

I am Michael from Athens (Greece) and I went in arachnoworld since 2006 when my little daughter wanted to keep a real spider (tegenaria domestica) found in my flat roof.

Since then, I discovered the amazing exotic world of spiders, focusing on tarantulas but every now and then I am dealing with true spiders too (many species exist in my garden).

Actually I have 13 tarantulas and I try to keep track of their growth using spreadsheets and graphs. For feeding purposes, I maintain colonies of crickets and Madagascar cockroaches. For cleaning purposes, I breed also woodlice.

I consider myself lucky, because I have in my possession a basement where I keep the spiders and where the temperature is always maintained within the appropriate limits, without cooling systems in the real *hot* Greek summer and with little heating during the winter.

To finish my jabbering, I decided to participate in this forum because I was always considering arachnoboards as a serious place to find answers. Unfortunately, another fact played a role in my decision. The biggest Greek  site and forum for reptiles and arachnids shut down recently and for me is very difficult not to belong in a community where I can exchange knowledge and experience.


----------



## WeaponsofWar

*New here =)*

Hi, I'm 22 and had my Chilean Rose for just over a year, which I believe to be female, she recently shed which was a relief as she was taking a while to do so (bout a year if not longer) which I don't know if that's too long for a T about 2yrs-3yrs old.

This is Petal anyway 






Anyone able to tell me if she is infact a girl from her colourings?


----------



## arachna-nono

Hello, everyone!

My name is Angela, and I'm an arachnophobe  from the Pacific North West.  Over the last 13 years that I've worked with them, I've been able to desensitize myself to tarantulas and scorpions quite a bit, but I'm still terrified of all of our native spiders!  Except the jumping spiders...I find those little guys more cute than terrifying!  

I joined arachnoboards to ask questions about my inverts.  I currently own 9 baby African giant millipedes, 11 Florida millipedes, 1 Pink-toe tarantula w/eggcase, a colony of prolific Turkish roaches, a colony of Madagascar hissers (also prolific!), and a colony of springtails. I look forward to being a member!


----------



## sandstorm

hi guys, im leigh from Qatar..:worship:


----------



## throwlikemv7

*hello*

my name is jc

I am from SOCAL.

this year NARBC was awesome!!


----------



## azland

hallo guys, im azland from Philippines thanks for inviting me or i should say inviting myself here.. hehehe!!   :worship:


----------



## Terrafirma

*My intro*

Hi all, I have been listening for awhile and have finally taken the time to setup and join in. I have many lizard species and have a fair tarantula collection, with many more that I'm interested in. I live in South Africa.
I love and cherish my spiders, really enjoy my relaxing time with them. It takes away the stresses of the day.

I glad to have joined and hope we have some really good and fruitful conversations.

Cheers
Cromwell


----------



## Sane1

Hi  
Just got back into keeping inverts a few months ago. Im a long time arachnid lover and keeper. 39 yrs old, 3 kids and assorted pets. 
Right now I have all females!!!  Chilean Rose Hair, Pink toe ( avic avic) and an OBT. I now use Exo Terra enclosures... Ive never used those before and love them.   As time goes on I intend on expanding my collection with a few of my previous faves.


 I just found out that Botar isnt dealing anymore... wondering where to order inverts of the same quality these days..


----------



## oERMACo

*newONE2THEbook*

sup everyone hope to get to know most of yall ;P  i really like this site i find everything iam looking for, best daymn site i have came across


----------



## paul fleming

Hi all,
I am paul from the UK.
been keeping spiders for a bit and a member of a few spid froums over this side of the pond......BTS and a few others.
Nice to chat top our American friends
mainly into old worlders though,epecially baboons and pokies
paul


----------



## Royal_T's

*Hi.*

My name is Jesse... my friends call me Beals.  I have 10 tarantulas, 8 different species.  I've listed them in my profile.  I also have 2 veiled chameleons, 10 anoles 8 are brown and 2 green, a frog, a five lined skink, a bearded dragon, and a cat who is the queen of the jungle... she loves being in the pets room.  I love life, my fiance who is the most wonderful women I've ever met, and my exotic pets.


----------



## pearson340

*heya*

heya guys im luke 19 from wales  near england ive had a account on here before but cant remember my email lol but hi glad to be back will post a few pics soon thanks.in my collection i have got 2 chilean roses 7 B.Smithy's 1 MM bohemi and a B.emilia about 3" also two A.metalica's ohhh yeah and a B.Vagnas lol.xx much love


----------



## GuerillaMarc

*GuerillaMarc is here*

hey peeps ... my name is marc and i'm 26 y.o. i'm from Montreal ,Quebec, Canada. My interest for invert go to scorpions and tarantula. For now I have 2 heterometrus spinifer. I'm looking for other scorpions because my roomates is scared about having spiders here :? BTW hope to have some good conversation about invert here


----------



## Abby

*New arachnofan*

Hi there, my name is Abby and I just got a Chilean Rose Hair T for my birthday  
I have read as much as I can on your posts and other websites, and so far he/she seems comfortable in its new home.  It has drank water and is exploring its home.  I like to read your posts as I learn a lot from them.  I might ask a few questions since I am new and no books can compare to your hands-on experience.  I also have a 3 birds, 4 cats, and a red ear slider turtle.  I love animals


----------



## coleopteran

*howdy*

hey guys! something flipped my switch recently and I cant stop reading about tarantulas. (which could be bad considering there is an endless amount of information on here for me to absorb ) I am currently studying biodiversity and conservation biology at Auburn University and tacking on an entomology minor starting next spring. Im a fan of insects and arachnids, especially beetles, dromopods and now theraphosids. I'm planning on getting an Avicularia (probably A. versicolor or A. purpurea) as soon as my roaches get going.:drool:


----------



## UltimateWebs

*Hey Ya'll*

My name is Sheree Kelly. I do not currently (intentionally ) own any invertebrates. I am a graphic artists and webdesign specialst previously only working for Dog breeders and random other small business. I am looking to branch out and think Arachnids, Reptiles, Birds and other exotics will be a fun avenue! 
I will add further info in the FOR SALE/Trade section...I read the rules 

Thanks for having me!
www.ultimatereptilewebdesign.com
410 482 4026


----------



## scorpio_86

*Regards to the forum*

hi to everybody, my name is piero, I am Italian and I am 23 years old. I want to know the fantastic world of the invertebrates. I don't speak well the English, but I will try to make me understand, you forgive my English


----------



## jturek123

Hows it going guys, my names John and i just recently bought my first tarantula. for some reason since i bought my A. Avic I just cant get enough of tarantulas,  always trying to plan which one im gonna get next.  Anyways just wanted to say hi to rest of the tarantula world!


----------



## fomor

*Hi from a beginner*

Hi all, my name's Enda. I just got my RCF G. rosea two weeks ago, small potatoes for most here I know but I've already fallen in love with her I live in London UK and have spent the best part of the last three months learning everything I can about T's in preparation. I'm 17 and look forward to getting much more involved in Tarantula keeping.


----------



## XEightLegsX

*Hi *waves like a spaz*

My name is Erica and my hubbies name is Jay, we both share xeightlegsx. I do most of the typing seeing is how if i waited for Jay to type something , id be an old woman by the time hes done..*giggles* And id rather not waste all my good years. Jay has been keeping T's for 10 years and ill be going on my 3rd year soon...I was deathly scared of anything spider like when i met Jay. I wouldnt even go to his house for two months when we were dating. But i got over it because i noticed they were his babies and you cant come betweem a man and his kids. LOL. Now a days i hold , love , photograph and name our T's and can think of what life would be like with out them   We have one son and one baby on the way...(due in April) We have two cats ( simon and ms.Kittie)  and 17 T's and one peed. Jay and i are very friendly people and love reading what everyone has to say. We live in south west Flor-i-duhh right next to the beach..And thats the way we like  *

Some pics for your enjoyment:







our son







And for pics of our T's go to our flickr!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/39898733@N07/

:5:


----------



## txncowboy

*hi yall, new here*

Hi, Im joining because of a shared interest, I think yall know what it is :?    Ive been keeping these wonderful critters since I was 10, though currently I am spiderless.  Im hoping to get either a Poecilotheria metallica or an Avicularia versicolor in the near future once Im all settled an have a job after my recent move to Shreveport, La.


----------



## yngentomologist

Hello, 

My name is mike. im an aspiring entomologist. im only 17 and i want to get a T. if anyone cld hep me out i that would b amazing. im from massachusetts. i have always been interested with insects for as long as i can remember. and i have recently gotten into spiders. i look aroundy yar for sider webs an then place small bugs in the net and watc them get wraped in silk. i also dont no wat type of T to get. if anyone could give me some advice or pointers it would be much appreciated

Thanks,
young entomologist

hey you have guages! 
wat size?
i have 3/4in

and could u guys help me with choosing a T. im new at the spider thing. i would love if you guys could help =]


----------



## deathperception

*spiders*

my name is greg and i like spiders


----------



## brad03

Hello, I used to have a Rosie tarantula when I was younger and have decided to get back into Tarantulas now that I am older and wiser.

I recently ordered a G. Aureostriata/Pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) from Gecko_keeper. 

I have a few other pets, and will be getting more as time goes on. I have 1 Pacman (Ornate) Frog, and my brother and I also have a small leopard gecko breeding setup, with 6 total breeder leopard geckos. 

I will be setting up a Dart Frog enclosure most likely in the next few months. Then further down the road will be building an enclosure for a Brazilian Rainbow Boa (High Orange morph.) Ofcouse, this is assuming all goes as planned!

See you around, 
Brad


----------



## nulir

hi

ok so ill introduce myself.
my name is joerg, im 40 years old (oh damn im old  ) and live with my wife and 2 kids in cologne / germany.
im intrested in spiders for a long time now, but i never got me a tarantula while i lived by myself, then a few years back our daughter came and told us she wanted a pet tarantula and my wife didnt take it too good 
so to start i caught a Tegenaria atrica and put her in a breeding box, soon everybody was staring at the little bugger saying, well it is quite intresting. she started building an egg sack a while later and when the babys hatched, i released them back into the wild.
the discision then was made to buy a trantula, well 2 it was  1 B. vagans and 1 B. smithi. these started our keeping of eightlegged little "mosters", as most people think of them.
the B. vagans turned out to be a male and we gave him too a breeder last year, the B. smithi also turned out a male but isnt mature yet, so we decided to get female and try our first breeding when he turns mature.
the eightlegged population in our home is rising all the time  we got our first scorpions a few months ago and we keep a few other pets with more or less then eight leggs, put a list in my profile.

so i think this should be enough for now.
sorry if my english aint the best, i hope everyone can read it.

joerg


----------



## jcornish86

hi my name is jared, new to T's i look forward to using the forums as a resource and learning more ;P


----------



## Tindalos

hello my name marcus i just purchased a G.rosea bout 4 months ago and it just recently molted into a RCF i have 2 G.rosea the other i just recieved from sister as she wasn't taking care of it. I am 17 and i am interested in mating my tarantulas how do i do this? Also how would i post a pic of tarantula on this tarantula i don't know to do this.


----------



## sunin

Hello
I'm Edyta


----------



## Steve Smiles

*Addicted Newby*

Hi All  i,m Steve :razz:
Since discovering this fascinating hobby I am totally addicted why has it took me so long, now i'm here I hope to make many new friends who are willing to tolerate a newby and his questions. I hope I can rely on kindhearted souls to keep me right and in time I may be as proficient to help newbies myself
My current collection is :-

Indian Ornamental ( P. Regalis )
Singapore Blue ( Lampropelma sp "Violaceopes )
Pinchagui Blue Femur ( Euathlus sp "Blue" )
Chile Red Zebra ( Grammostola sp "Concepion" )
2 x Emperor Scorpions ( Pandinus Imperator ) both currently moulting.
Aner Striped Cornsnake

With guidance I hope to expand my collection and participate in friendly discussions , hope to speak with you soon Steve


----------



## Abby

*=)*



XEightLegsX said:


> *Hi *waves like a spaz*
> 
> My name is Erica and my hubbies name is Jay, we both share xeightlegsx. I do most of the typing seeing is how if i waited for Jay to type something , id be an old woman by the time hes done..*giggles* And id rather not waste all my good years. Jay has been keeping T's for 10 years and ill be going on my 3rd year soon...I was deathly scared of anything spider like when i met Jay. I wouldnt even go to his house for two months when we were dating. But i got over it because i noticed they were his babies and you cant come betweem a man and his kids. LOL. Now a days i hold , love , photograph and name our T's and can think of what life would be like with out them   We have one son and one baby on the way...(due in April) We have two cats ( simon and ms.Kittie)  and 17 T's and one peed. Jay and i are very friendly people and love reading what everyone has to say. We live in south west Flor-i-duhh right next to the beach..And thats the way we like  *
> 
> Some pics for your enjoyment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for pics of our T's go to our flickr!!!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/39898733@N07/
> 
> :5:


Awww I love your introduction.  Congrats on your new baby


----------



## Abby

Hi Mike, I am also new to the T hobby and I got a Chilean Rose Hair, her scientific name is Grammostola Rosea.  They are the level 1 tarantulas because they don't require much care, and they are very inexpensive.  I got mine from a reptile and fish store for $14.99.


----------



## DDaake

*Hey all,*

Been out of the loop for awhile so I thought I'd reintroduce myself. Cat chewed through my power cord months ago and finally got a replacement. Hope I haven't missed out on much. My p. ornatas have gotten big fast of the two one is near 5" already. My male blondi is on his last limb, litterally , he recently broke a leg and hasn't been eating much. I've had him about a year now as MM and could never induce him to make a sperm web for my girl. Who is doing very well. My young c. crawshayis are growing slowly but surely and I have a platyomma in pre-molt. Anywayz hows everything goin? D


----------



## shypoet

hi everyone,
I found this forum because I am a part of a tarantula community on Live Journal, and some people directed me here because it is a cool forum. 

Anyhow, my name is Sarah. I am 25, and my husband Josh is 24. Josh grew up in Germany because his parents are missionaries. We first "met" each other on the P.O.D. message board, and have now been married for almost 5 years. No kids yet, but maybe soon.

Let's see what else...

I promote bands online, and I like to write poetry. We have 1 boxer dog (Roxy) and a cat named Edna. 

If you want to know anything else, just visit my myspace page and add me as a friend


----------



## Mikey2010

Hello well my name's Michael, new to the world of tarantulas, looking for someone selling spiderlings.


----------



## Royal_T's

*Tarantula enthusiasts in Florida*

:razz: Hi my name is Jesse...  I am trying to build a friend list of people from my area.  If you live in florida and are looking for someone in your area to add to your buddy list hit me up.  I have various species and I am going to breed most if not all of them


----------



## Kayota

Hey, my name's Katie IRL, here you can call me Kay or Kayo, whatever suits you best. I don't have any arachnids, insects, or other invertebrate pets... and probablt won't be getting any for quite a while. However, spiders definitely interest me, and as of late I have been taking photos of them... having trouble IDing some species, I figured I would see if anyone here had opinions on my finds.


----------



## theanimalbin

I was wondering why I couldnt post a new thread in this section, but I guess because we have to attach our intros here. Woops. Hey, i'm new. I'm trying to get over my arachnophobia, which is still very high. I like other kinds of animals though. I keep reptiles.


----------



## sleekitbeastie

Hi all;

I'm new to arachnopets and new to t keeping.  In July of this year a friend gave me a Lasiodora parahybana sling, and I've been slowly learning the ropes.  Magellan quit eating for a while and stayed in her burrow, but now she's out and about and eating crickets like there's no tomorrow.  Also, I saw one molt but I think she's molted again when I wasn't looking, because she's definitely bigger--and hungrier, and alarmingly fast!

And I seem to have been bitten by the tarantula bug--now I think I also want a Brazilian White Knee, but haven't convinced my husband yet.

Thanks!


----------



## mark2117

*hello!*

Hey everyone. I'm Mark and i'm from Colorado. Glad to find a place i can talk T's and people don't look at me funny :clap:


----------



## XEightLegsX

Shelob1 said:


> Awww I love your introduction.  Congrats on your new baby


Aw thanks, we cant wait...April feels like such a long way away. Ill post pics when i have the baby. (smiles)....YAY for spawn!


----------



## Abby

mark2117 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm Mark and i'm from Colorado. Glad to find a place i can talk T's and people don't look at me funny :clap:


Yes! I definitely know the feeling  
If you don't own a kitten or a puppy people think you are weird, lol.


----------



## ToshaMc

Hey All!

New here been lurking for a few weeks bought my first T last week! 

Normally I'm a ball (python) girl and I recognize some of you from the reptile forums    but anyway after a long picture and discussion thread with a T keeper on a herp form I got to thinking I'd like to try a T.  Have serious arachnophobia so I figured I'd better start with something purple (my favorite color).  Picked up a really cute little a. purpurea and I am enamored - looking forward to maybe adding some more.


----------



## macilacispiders

Hello!

We are Maci and Laci from Budapest (Hungary)
We like mostly Grammostolas and Brachypelmas but we also have many others - around 70 adults and 'we-don't-know-the-number' smallers 
We had more eggsacs and we still waiting for any.

All bests,


----------



## CorpusD

*New member*

Hi all! 

My name is Tobias and i live in the northern part of Sweden. I am 29 winthers old and im totally new to this hobby. I hate to do this "introduce yourself things".

If you guys wanna know more about me or just want to say hi then PM me.

Cheers Tobias


----------



## spidertatlover

Hi, my name is Cindy.  Love spiders...why else would I be here


----------



## Noshownate

*Hello all from southwest Florida*

I am arachnaphobic at the moment going to be working towards not being, just recently been introduced to the world of arachnoids. seems interesting. hope to learn a thing or two


----------



## poustra

*Hello*

Hi Folks,

     My name is Ed.  I currently have 4 Inverts.  My first one, almost a year ago was THADEOUS, a Pamphobeteus Nigricolor, whom is growing like a weed in summer.  It has already molted 5 times since December 2008.  My second, Crometheus, ia a Pamphobeteus Platyomma.  Getting ready to molt again, he is a juvenile at this point.  But, becoming very beautiful with his pink coloring on his carapace.  The third JO-Ell, is a Nhandu Vulpinus.  Doing very well and also growing like a weed, has molted 4 times since February.  The fourth, Tobias, is somewhat a new species that was discovered.  It is a Aphonopelma Paramogoli (Arizona Dwarf) whats really interesting about this species is they do not get any bigger than 2" at the max.  Well that is a list of my kids.  I have actually been collecting for 15 years, but also have studied the species I have in dept before purchasing them.


----------



## spider pest

*New guy...*

Hey everybody. I've been lurking the boards for a couple months now and decided to sign up.

I loved spiders as a kid and could often be seen walking up and down the block with a wagon full of jars and enclosures snatching spiders from webs on ivy, or tossing ants into webs. It didn't stick, but I've remained fascinated by spiders whenever I've encountered them.

I grew up in the city, so when I initially moved to NJ about 10 years ago, I met my first wolf spider. Never saw many, but we'd get the occasional visitor in the house. Anyway, years later I decided to go out hunting for them but had no success. I ended up buying an adult female Hogna Carolinensis from Spider Pharm. She ended up being gravid, which I was not prepared for. Ended up taking the sac away. Anyway, it's been a few weeks since then, and spidey and I are both settling in. I'm learning to give her her space and not to overfeed, hence my username, and she's settling in.

I'm going to start a thread on the True Spiders forum soon with pictures and everything. I'm about to upgrade her enclosure. 

Besides spiders, I'm a musician, I play guitar and sing, and I love classic horror, mainly the big Universal guys...Dracula, Frankenstein's Monster, The Wolf Man, etc. I live in south NJ in the Philly area.

Glad to be here!

Chris


----------



## berriesNtwiggs

*Hello everyone*

Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Here in WI the weather is terrible. "SUPRISE"  My name is Tina Marie and I'm still trying to figure out how this site works. Please be patient with me. Thank you. I have one T, a G Rosea. She had a good moult in Aug of this yr. I think that's about it for now. 

Peace
TM


----------



## ShadowOde

Hello, my name is Mary-Anne and I'm located in Alberta Canada. I've finally gotten my first T, a B. albopilosa, thanks to finally convincing my roommates they aren't all that bad and after creeping around this board for awhile doing my homework on them. I'm already looking forward to the next one I get! Hooked already!


----------



## cvtj05

*Just to say hi.*

I am new to this site but not to animals i work with mostly reptiles but i have done T's and am now ready to get back in to them.
 i will post more about my self in time thank you all for allowing me to post here..


----------



## kspider

*I'm new (guess you could tell)*

I love spiders. I would catch spiders around my house from the age of 6 to 17 loved them. Then I moved up the food chain for tarantulas. I was born from an egg sack and now I am a sub-adult.


----------



## care2care

kspider said:


> I was born from an egg sack and now I am a sub-adult.


Thats a cute way to go about it heh. I'm also new! I don't have any, but I want a tarantula. I haven't had my coffee today so my post will be limited as I'm running out of things to say   I have quite a bit of reptiles, though.


----------



## TribalSpirit

*Hello!*

Hey everyone. I've meant to become a member on here for years and now I'm here. I've kept and studied Arachnids, Insects, Bugs, Myriapods, Crustaceans, and any other member of the Arthropods Since I was a small child. Being 31 (almost 32) years old, this has been my hobby and passion for more than 25 years. I also keep reptiles, amphibians, fish, birds, small mammals, and anything that isn't a dog or cat.


----------



## Caesar crow

Hi all,
I am from China.I like scorptions and true spiders,Hope to make friends with all.Thanks


----------



## Michael_Green

*Getting my feet wet...*

Hi everyone,

My name's Michael and I'm new to the hobby. I've been obsessed with Tarantulas my entire life and always wanted one but I was always afraid that I wouldn't be able to take care if it properly and I couldn't stand the thought of having an "unhappy" spider. A couple of weeks ago, I got invited to a party that happened to be at an exotic small animals dealer's house. Like I said, I had always been into Tarantulas so I started asking him questions about my favorite one, avicularia versicolor. He took me back to his spider room and, to my suprise, pulled one out. It immediately started crawling all over me and it was pretty much the best day of my life. (Lol! Some might think that's pretty lame...but I don't). Anyways, he noticed how happy it made me and gave me a spiderling. This is why I have joined this site. I know a lot about the a. versicolor, but if anyone has any tips to make her more comfortable, I would greatly appreciate it. Hope to hear from some of you.

Good day,
Michael Green.


----------



## splatternick

Hi, my name is Nicholas, and I have two spiderlings. One is a B.smithi, and the other is a B.vagans. I got into Tarantulas after seeing my Mum's friends T's on facebook, plus I've sort of always wanted some.


----------



## Shell

*Hi *

Hi Everyone, I am new to both Arachnoboards and T's in general.
I am a recovering arachnaphobic  To be honest Im still scared but working very hard to get over my fear. My husband has always wanted a T and after doing extensive research and with ALOT of help from a friend of mine (he pointed me in the direction of Arachnoboards) I have agreed to bringing one home.
After doing alot of research and getting in contact with a very reputable breeder with 30 yrs experience, we are picking up our juvenile G. aureostriata (sorry if I spelt that wrong, was going by memory) next weekend 

I have read in my research that this species is VERY docile and it takes alot to even get them to flick urticating hairs, I need something docile to get over my fear. If anyone has any info to pass on to me in regards to this particular T, that would be great. I am aware that particular species can live a long time, but that is something we are ok with, we already have a back up home for "her" if something happened that we would be unable to care for her properly.

My one, big concern is my young kids, I have a 4 yr old son with autism (he loves spiders lol but wouldnt understand what to do if she threatened him, therefore he will be supervised 110% when anywhere near her) and we have a 10 mth old daughter (who also will never be unsupervised around her). Now for the safety of our kids and the T we dont plan on letting them have much to do with one another, this is more mommy and daddys pet lol However, my concern is what if she gets loose and wound up in their bed etc and they got bit? Is that a rational fear to have or am i crazy??? (Be Honest lol) 

Anyways, I have been looking around here alot before posting and it seems like a great bunch of people. I look forward to getting to know you. Thanks
Shell


----------



## jrodrick4

*Hello*

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site. 
I would like to share my experience and the knowledge with you. 
Thanks.


----------



## malto_dextrin

one of the best X-Files quotes!

Hey everyone!!!! My name is Steph! Long time lurker, first time poster. I am 22 years old. I am from Windsor,Ontario Canada, and currently reside in Salt Lake City Utah with my arachnophobe hubby Clark!

This site is fantastic source for tarantula pictures, info, and, sales.
 I absolutely love tarantulas! I walked into a pet store when I was in grade 11, saw a Chilean Rose, fell in love with her, and brought her home! I have been infatuated ever since!!!


----------



## spider_freak

*hello*

my names bruce iv been in the exotic trade for 11 years im 22 and have 6 ts 3 scrpions lage colony of lobsters and dubieas looking to make my collection bigger and start breeding hope to get some help out of this site and the fellow collectors on here thank you hope to chat with some of you soon


----------



## funguy@heart

*my platyomma*

I used to have think snakes and monitors were fun to watch, but not anymore.   My first t is a .5 inch Versicolor, which when big will be great because of its colors and temperment. My newest t which I got yesterday is a 5 inch platyomma. Petland had on crickets so I bought a fuzzy gerbil baby and without hesitation the gerbil is now liquified.


----------



## DebbieLama

*I'm here now*

Hi Everyone!  I don't know how I ended up with 18 Ts of various sizes in my place, but now it's never boring.

I have 4 Lasiodora Parahybana, 2 A. Geniculata, 4 A. Versicolors, 1 B. Vegans, 1 Nhandu Chromatis, 6 C. Fasciatum (one died during moult).

I live in San Diego County and my husband knew that after I saw my first "Baby" LP that I couldn't say no...   

Please write to me.

DebbieLama


----------



## osmbr

*im new here*

hey everyone ive been looking around at the different spiders on this forum for a while and learned some stuff and im interested in getting a t blondi. hope i can find a small one i can raise.ttyl


----------



## JokersT

I am fairly new to the T world. I live in New York City. I have always been interested in the spider world. but this year I just went all the way I purchased some from Adam from tarantulacages.com and the rest from here and there I im up to 5 now and just set up 25 more enclosures ready to find some T's little by little due to shipping cost it can get pricey. any advice or help is always welcome from anyone.. and ready to adopt ..LOL...
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## MUD

Hello my name is Gilbert. I am fairly new to the arachno world. I just got my first T at a SCABIES BBBQ. It is Aphonopelma sp. caught around Tuscon, AZ. Also at the same time I picked up 19 Rose hairs some might be RCF. I have a few other animals including 4 Iguanas, 7 Leopard Geckos, 2 Ball Pythons, 2 Iomachus Politus(female is pregnant), 2 cats, an Oscar and a Jack Dempsey. I am getting more and more into T's so hopefully I can get some more


----------



## anna_babyxox

Hello!  My name is Anna and I just recently started getting into T.'s.  I am twenty years old and live in Michigan--it's way too cold here and there isn't even snow on the ground yet.  I plan to get my first T. early next month--a female Chilean Rose--because I have to spend my hard earned cash on a car this month (Who says a car is more practical than a tarantula anyway?).  I'm usually a really nice person, although I can be sarcastic.  This forum has been very helpful in my quest for information so far!
.


----------



## randfp

*Back with the hobby.....*

Hello, I have been lurking within the board for quite sometime now and I think it's time to introduce myself. I am Randie from California, I used to have tarantulas before and then I stopped and concentrated with the dart frogs. And now I'm back and I'll be concentrating on mostly avicularias. Nice to be a member of this forum.:worship:

Thank you,
Randie F. Palacio


----------



## Princess_Venom

Hi there, first time poster and all that hehe.

I'm 21, female, and from London, UK. I'm also on tarantulastore forum - if anyone else is on there.

Used to be terrified of anything spider related until a few years ago when after a few years of working in an exotic pet shop, I bought my first T - a H.lividium sling. Later sold it, along with some others when I moved house.

I also keep reptiles - boa, taiwanese beauty snake, hognose snake, rainbow boa, turtles, ackie monitor, water dragons. 
My T list is:
0.1.0 G. rosea MF
0.1.1 P. irminia Juvie F and sling
0.0.1 B. smithii Juvie
0.0.1 H. incei 'gold' Juvie
0.0.1 B. boehmei sling
0.0.2 A. versicolor slings
0.0.1 G. pulchripes sling

Wanting more, but so far the boyfriend says no! Hehe


----------



## MissChelly

Hiya. My name's Michelle (I also go by Chelly, whichever you prefer!) and I'm 22, born and raised in San Antonio, Tx. I've been wanting a tarantula for several years, but things would always come up. Now, I'm finally in the process of getting one. I'm getting it's new home ready and I'm terribly excited!


----------



## Chaddy

Hi everybody
I'm Chad, I'm 28 years old from Colorado. I'm not new to spiders by any means. I'm a biology student and I work for Paula Cushing (president of AAS) in the arachnology collection at the Museum of Nature and Science. I also work at the Butterfly Pavilion in Denver - it's kind of a zoo for invertebrates. 
Anyway, I DID just get two sweet little slings from a friend for my birthday. My first tarantulas ever! One is a .25" A. chalcodes and the other is a .5" G rosea. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Autumnrose

Hello,

I'm probably one of the more "elderly ones" here at 51; currently an unemployed bookkeeper enduring the change we can believe in. :? 

With this "kept woman" status (married 28 years), I guess I am more free to enjoy my critters, which consist of five dogs (I breed, train and show Border Terriers in conformation, obedience and agility), also breed and show rats (yes, there are rat shows!), and we also have a cat, bearded dragon, mini rex rabbit, 2 goldfish, and a B. smithi T.

I was given a HUGE rosehair several years ago that was several years old and had her for several years; she must've been a teenager when she died last year (not sure of her exact age; she had been a classroom pet before her previous owner had her too).  I was given her because some hysterical parents didn't want her in their home after their son obtained her, and he wanted to move back home; they heard I had a bearded dragon, and assumed I was "weird" and would like a spider...   I  didn't... but thought it would be "interesting" and after she was gone, found I missed her... and just recently got the B. smithi to have something a little more colorful.

I joined this forum to learn more about these interesting creatures and others like them.


----------



## mattking164

*hi*

hi my names matt i only have a rose hair but i love her so much im getting more tanks soon so its growing i live in england and im 15.:clap:


----------



## desole

how are you all? i m i new member, an admirer of the spiders


----------



## saturniid

Hey everyone, I've been a member for a while now, and I registered mainly to get help identifying some Ecuadorian tarantulas.  Well, now I have my own small collection of tarantulas, so I figured I'd post and let you all know.  I have about a 1.5 inch Brachypelma emilia I got in March and a .5 inch Avicularia versicolor that I just got a couple weeks ago.  I also have an old western hognose snake with a missing eye that I adopted from a reptile zoo.


----------



## emrextreme

Hey all. I've just bought a nhandu chromatus juvenile and i know i can find   everything i need to keep a tarantula healthy here. This is my first tarantula by the way. I love it here.


----------



## john154

*John154*

Hi All, Im New To T's But Have Five, Most Are Brachy's And One Hentzi. Looking Forward To Learning More From Other Members.


----------



## forrestpengra

*Back to the hobby*

After being away from the hobby for 5 years I'm finally back.

I just recently picked up a B. smithi sling (1.25") and an adult G. rosea (3.5").

I'm happy to be back and have fellow arachnid comrades to conspire with.  I'm hoping in the next year to pick up one more, but with a 2 year old and one on the way that might be a bit of a lofty goal.

Cheers,

Forrest


----------



## Brzęczyszczyk

Hi,
I'm Rafał and I'm from Poland.


----------



## toro

Hi. My name is Konstantin, Im from Russia. Im begining keeper. I have 2 x Heterometrus longimanus(2l) and 2 x Grammostola pulchra(2l and 3l)


----------



## Castano

Hi to all;
 I am Guillermo from Mexico,, my collection is tarantulas, have a few, and a lot of urticants in my skin. have you a best solution for stop the  skin  rash. better than not putting your hand near of a tarantula.


sorry I forget introduce my friends.
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescets 11/2"
Grammostola rosea5"
Lasiodora parahybana4"
Sericopelma rubronitens4"
Brazilopelma coloratovillosus5"
Lasiodora cristata5"
Brachypelma smithi3"
Brachypelma boehmei4"
Aphonopelma hentzi6"


----------



## f.crap

*hi everyone*

hi im jimmy and i like to take the time to tell you guys it is nice to be apart of this forum i am the owner of 4 tarantulas i have a G.rosea, B. vagans, B. smithi and an H. lividum i'll probabily need you guys in sexing them later on but for now i just want to say HI!


----------



## cbeard

Hey!
My name is Chris, and I keep a bit of everything, well, normally anyhow. I'm a student at the moment at Northern Michigan University, I am going for an Environmental Conservation major and minoring in Geographic Information Systems. I'm married, with two kids and we all love these pets. I have experience with anything so can answer questions..seriously. From reticulated pythons, anacondas, nearly every type of boa... to hot snakes to corn snakes and other colubrids .... "pokies" to "rose hairs".. tons and tons of spiders. I am just getting more into millipedes, dont know much about them so I am here to learn and meet good people like yourselves.


----------



## ¥AMEON

*PekaBoo ^^*

Greeting's All:  

Im soon to be a Tarantula owner *Just finished my Terrarium
Today and will be Picking up the Tarantula Tomorrow* ... 
im a bit worryed  however at the keeping's of the Humidity 
and Heat Level's .. my Apartment goes a bit cold at winter .. 
bought some Gadget's that i hope will Balance this however: 

[1]: FogMachine (Exo Terra Fogger) ultra Sonic Fog Generator

[2]: HydroMeter

[3]: Thermometer

[4]: Spaceheater with included Thermostat

Fogmachine is yet to be installed however, and im
not sure how all the Gadget's are supposed to be
installed for maximum Efficiency.

Anyhows ... glad i found this Forum and if anyone
can think of something that i missed/need to know,
Feel free to let me know.

[PS]:
Hope i didnt write too much l.o.l


----------



## TomM

Howdy everyone. I'm Tom. Just joined the site and became the proud owner of a tarantula a few days ago. I've wanted one of these since I could talk. All insects, arachnids, and other little critters have always fascinated me. Now at the ripe old age (just kidding) of 21, and more importantly, not living in my parents' house were a T would not be welcome, I finally order a little sling from online. As you can probably tell from my username, I got her (and i say her because that's what I'm hoping for) from KenTheBugGuy, and I gotta say, I'm a HUGE fan. Great T's, great prices, and even better packaging. Anyways...let's get to the good stuff.

Tom's Zoo:

T's
0.0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi (spiderling around 1/4-1/3")

I have 2 T's that are waiting for warmer temperatures and will be shipped this Monday:

0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana (Juv. around 1.5 - 2")
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi (sling around .75")


Others

0.1 Chelydra serpentina ssp. serpentina - Common Snapping Turtle (90% sure it's female, found this baby snapper crossing a street near a river about 2 minutes from my house, was only about 1 1/4" shell length, now its about 1 3/4" and probably weighs almost twice as much, tried to feed it almost everything but will only eat nightcrawlers and minnows.) - "Bert" (When I first found it I just assumed it was male, named after the turtle from the old "Duck and Cover" safety videos.)

That's about it for now. I'm sure there will be plenty more T's coming. They are amazing creatures. Might even start breeding them after I'm out of college (and I'm not living on mac & cheese and ramen noodles so i can spend money on my animal friends). Ciao!


oh yea, and a quick shout out to RobC (tarantulaguy1976 on youtube) for making all those videos. always interesting to watch, and the enthusiasm every time you open up a new shipment of T's is always off the chart....keep the videos coming!


----------



## aspera

hello, I'm new here and I'm new to T


----------



## lkblair

*Howdy!*

I'm a math/science teacher north of Austin.  In the classroom, I currently keep a 2" Aphonopelma sp., an ancient MM Grammostola pulchripes, and just acquired an approx 4" Lasiodora difficilis.  I'm learning a ton reading the forum and am grateful to have the resource.

Lisa


----------



## Madcow

Hello Everybody . My name is Louis. I am new to the site. I live in PTA  South Africa. I absolutely love tarantulas and spiders. I keep a couple of other reptiles as well. 
I currently have : A.Geniculata  - She (Hopefully) is almost 2 years old - +- 8 Molts.I aquired her as a birthday gift to myself as a sling, and finally she is getting to a more "FUN" size. I have a pic posted  in the sexing uploads for identification, if someone can help it will be greatly appreciated.
I have played around with African Huntsman's (Rainspiders) , Fishing spiders and one one or two occassions Violin Spiders aka Loxosceles... but they are nasty little creatures. 

In december im getting an Usambara  and im still thinking about a Trinindad Chevron.  We'll See !?!

Like i said i also keep a German giant Bearded Dragon, a breeding pair of leopard geckos, 3 Corn snakes and some other invertibrates.
I also enjoy photographing scenery and critters in the field. Always looking for that perfect picture! 

Anyway ... im sure i will catch up with you in some of the threads.

Adios


----------



## sheblob

Hello folks,

I'm new to the forum and new to the hobby as well.  I've owned a G. rosea for about a year now and I'm looking to formulate an actual T collection in the next couple of months.

I've been lurking around the forums as a guest and decided it was time to sign up.

I'm looking forward to gaining lots of valuable information from all of you other T keepers!


----------



## Slickleg

*Hello rom Benoni South Africa!*

Hello friends.

Hi i'm new to this site.

I'm from a town about half an hour outside of Johannesburg South Africa called Benoni. (I'm sure some of you out there know it)

Ive been looking after my T for about a month now and it's my first one. So far it's going very well. By the way it's a young Grammostola Pulchripes. About 3cm if I Eye ball it.

I look forward to meeting you guys and hopefully making some new friends along the way.

Cheers


----------



## spiderbaby

Hi all,

I've never owned a pet spider but I desperately want a T.  I live with my parents at the moment and my mother has an absolutely paralyzing phobia of spiders which I can't find a way to work around.  None the less I have a passion for spiders and thought I'd join here, hopefully one day soon I'll get myself some T's!

I'm also posting because my user CP won't let me upload an avatar and I thought I'd see if having no posts has anything to do with it.


----------



## Xian

*Hello*

Just joined Arachnoboards. I've been keeping tarantulas since 1999.........
Great info and pics here!!!!
Xian


----------



## Immy

*Haha hey I'm a beginner.*

I know this post is four years old but maybe some people would come across this.
Hi I'm Elsa, Aka Immy. I live in Los Angeles, California and I'm an animation arts student looking to work in the feature animation industry. I've never really hated spiders and the curiosity for them started to grow when I was in high school. I kept a black widow in captivity and overfed it flies and soon it became very obese ):
Well now I have my first T and it's a _Grammostola rosea_. A good T for beginners so I've read. I hope it stays with me for at least a decade of my life.

I have an deviant art site if anyone is curious as to what I draw:
http://blithegirl.deviantart.com


----------



## Gundum151

Shell said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to both Arachnoboards and T's in general.
> I am a recovering arachnaphobic  To be honest Im still scared but working very hard to get over my fear. My husband has always wanted a T and after doing extensive research and with ALOT of help from a friend of mine (he pointed me in the direction of Arachnoboards) I have agreed to bringing one home.
> After doing alot of research and getting in contact with a very reputable breeder with 30 yrs experience, we are picking up our juvenile G. aureostriata (sorry if I spelt that wrong, was going by memory) next weekend
> 
> I have read in my research that this species is VERY docile and it takes alot to even get them to flick urticating hairs, I need something docile to get over my fear. If anyone has any info to pass on to me in regards to this particular T, that would be great. I am aware that particular species can live a long time, but that is something we are ok with, we already have a back up home for "her" if something happened that we would be unable to care for her properly.
> 
> My one, big concern is my young kids, I have a 4 yr old son with autism (he loves spiders lol but wouldnt understand what to do if she threatened him, therefore he will be supervised 110% when anywhere near her) and we have a 10 mth old daughter (who also will never be unsupervised around her). Now for the safety of our kids and the T we dont plan on letting them have much to do with one another, this is more mommy and daddys pet lol However, my concern is what if she gets loose and wound up in their bed etc and they got bit? Is that a rational fear to have or am i crazy??? (Be Honest lol)
> 
> Anyways, I have been looking around here alot before posting and it seems like a great bunch of people. I look forward to getting to know you. Thanks
> Shell


hey im new here too but u gotta remember tarantulas have there own personalities too in the year and a half ive been breeding the 40 diffferent species i got ive seen a rose hair that would bite anything and a togo that was a teddy bear ( yes ive held it) and a great deal others , and my expirence with g. pulchripes is that they can be a lil iffy about being picked up some dont mind some do . so just remeber to be safe working with ur pet .
thanks alot
Josh Rivest


----------



## Starghoti

*another 'Hello'*

Been lurking for a while. Just thought I would say "Hey" and wave at y'all.
No Trants yet, but that is kinda in the works now.


----------



## Audrey16

*Hello everyone*

Hi all, my name is Amy, I am new to these parts  I live in the south east of the UK. My Boyf and I (he will prob use this log in to post on here too) have been into Ts for a few years now, I wasnt sure at first but they have really grown on me. We now have 4 babies  
 A chilli Rose adult female called Audrey
 A Mexican Red knee adult female called Lily
 An OBT adult female called Gina
 A curly hair spiderling who we only recently got.

I am joining because I dont really know anyone in my area who likes spiders and hope to talk to like minded people.


----------



## wakemikey

*Hi*

I'm mike. i like wake boarding and love spiders! can someone point me to a really good gallery of great spider pics?

oh and also, anyone know where I can buy scorpions or spiders on the cheap in MN? I want for a pet.


----------



## It_Glows

hello! how rude of me to post without introducing myself, sorry, i was just more worried about my emperor than introducing myself... but i'm Dakota, i've always loved Tarantula's and Scorp's ever since i first started getting terrarium pets about eight years ago, and i finally have a beautiful emperor scorpion






there she is...

and her home


----------



## MarSea222

*Hievery one!*

Hi every one that reads this. My name is Marissa and i've had several T's over the years. They have always been a passion of mine. I just got two arboreals, little nervous never had any before. But i am taking it in stide, giving them space, and good ventilation. Um happy to be here just in case i have questions which i am sure to have pop up.


----------



## capaleasco

*New here....*

I and my G. rose, along with my boys are new here.  Thought we'd say howdy.  We brought "rose" from New Mexico/Texas to the U.P. of Michigan.  I am learning a bit just browsing, but I am sure a few questions will come along!!!

:clap:


----------



## lilboyblu123

Hay
i am new to tarantulas and was told about this site by ROBC.
i Have a beautifal but stuborn B.smithi and lovin every mineute of it
plus i cant spell for crap. so sorry in advance


----------



## LucN

Hello everyone, my name is Luc. I'm from New Brunswick, on the east side of Canada.

For the past 8 months, I've successfully cared for a Chilean rose tarantula named Fluffy. As of 3 weeks ago, I acquired my first scorpion, an Emperor named Mocha. Now I'm currently trying to aquire a Desert Hairy Scorpion with little to no luck so far. Pictures of my current pets will be available once I can get a decent camera.


----------



## funksmumsmiff

Hi,
My name is Clement. 
After reading conflicting, unclear information in outdated books and articles on the husbandry of arachnids, (scorpions in specific) I came here to learn from fellow arachnomaniacs.


----------



## butchtippitt

*Howdy All,*

I live on the high plains of eastern Colorado & 3 weeks ago I realized that I had a tarantula burrow in my yard!  I immediately set up a remote control camera over the hole to see if I could catch the little lady out & about. Well, that afternoon she showed a little & I got 1 shot, not bad. About a half hour after sunset, I flipped on the floodlight, & saw this developing tableau. The T. was straddling her hole & along comes this wolf spider buzzing along like he's on a mission, right in front of her by maybe 5 inches! I stabbed the remote by reflex, knowing the lag in my digital camera was bad. Caught her with her mouth full!
I tell you, people, I am hooked!
I have now finished the Shultz's most excellent book & have come to realize that there may be 7 or more burrows around my property, so I dug one up today that was about to be destroyed by a broken water main repair.
She's mine now. Not sure what kind she is, but that's why I'm here.
BT


----------



## tarantula69

*tarantula 69*

Hello everyone I am new here but have been an avid tarantula owner since 10. It is really a nice thing to see so many new spidey  associates.


----------



## erika357

*hello!*

Hello! My name is Erika. I am 22 years old and currently attending Northern Michigan University. I am a nursing major and will FINALLY be graduating in May. I will admit that I did not like it when my boyfriend started bringing scorpions and tarantulas home. I warmed up to them though and now I even like them.


----------



## sinr1one

*Hello! *

I'm Rich, just got into the spider hobby and I just found out my Curly Hair Just molted!!  Happy day and nice to meet cha!


----------



## Dingus

Hello All:

I blundered into this site when trying to ID a large scorpion I found under some loose bark. I am a consulting arborist in Hood River, Oregon. I constantly find interesting spiders and the occasional scorpions in my work. 

This is not an advertisement; I offer the following services which relate to conservation and enrichment of inverts, among other native species, and thought that people here might be interested:

Eco-restoration: so far, I have done fuel treatment projects where I maintain native plants in the understory as well as snags and logs; this is handwork; the alternative is a machinery that grinds up everything under 6 in. diam and leaves a thick mulch. The environmental impact of the latter may actually be greater than fire!

Permaculture: bioswales, edible natives + non-invasive non-natives, and bio-control of "pests". No broad-spectrum pesticides, and maintaining natural and augmented litter (leaves, dead perennial stalks, mulches, rotten wood, pieces of bark (not bark chips--too sterile).

I could go on, but will stop there. 

I am posting a few pics as soon as I can figure that out.

Cheers!


----------



## DMBizeau

Hi,

I live in the OKC area, and am quickly becoming addicted. :razz: 

Looking for people in the area to buy from, the LPS has insane prices.


----------



## arachnotime

Hi! My name is Steven Schroeder and  Im a first time owner Long time appreciator....Ive always been interested in spiders and used to collect the locals when I was a kid, mostly black widows. 

Now Im a proud owner of Iridopelma Hirsutum and I will be around alot more trying to educate myself through search and discussion....Thanks for the great site!


----------



## Jacko

Hi everyone... I'm alex from seattle area of washington (close enough )

I've always wanted a T but my mom has been saying no forever... recently got a job at the local pet store and have decided on setting up a scorpion tank, probably go with emperors.
oh, and I'm 16


----------



## imd12nv

*New member new to the hobby.*

Hello my name is Pedro and i have been interested in T's for a while. I purchased my first T about 2 months ago an Aphonopelma Seemanni. Ive been doing good with her and plan on purchasing more soon.


----------



## suzypike

Hi Everyone,
I'm fairly new to Ts and currently am keeping two.  I'm getting another for my birthday and so I'm still doing a lot of reading on them.
I love animals of all kinds, backpacking, hiking, spending time with my husband and kids, and most of all I love Jesus!


----------



## glenngregor

*New to Arachnoboards.*

Hello everyone, I'm new to this board. Hope to get to know others who have t's for pets. I currently have 4 G roseas, but I've only had them a month and less, they are all good size, the 2 largest have huge bodies, female I believe, so I named them Thelma and Louise. My smallest which is a female was my first, I named her Isis, my second one, I named Arista.  I still trying to get their habitats set up, so they will be comfortable. Fortunately, I have 3 pet stores close by that sell crickets, Arista is blue in color, which seems interesting.


----------



## theendofpangaea

Hello board,

I've been keeping T's for the last year.

My spiders and I live in Minneapolis, MN.  I've only met one person with T's in the area.  

I also like bicycles, beer, and birds.


----------



## bankrobber89

*hey*

Hey guys, im dean and love Ts just got my 1st spiderling, shes awesome.


----------



## abi21491

*Hey guys!*

I'm new to the spider scene, but I've been keeping and breeding reptiles for a while now. Right now I only have a single G. rosea but I hope to add more spiders soon. I keep mainly snakes and geckos. I live in Ohio with my fiance. I've been on a 3rd shift schedule for 2 years and counting now, so I'd say I fit the bill for the nocturnal status


----------



## drdoody

Hi. I just got my first tarantula about two months ago and I was surprised at how much I've enjoyed her. I was looking for information when I found this forum.

I own a 3" G. rosea female and an Aphonopelma male that a friend of mine caught in the mountains above Fresno.


----------



## Greatwun

Hello from Orlando, new to the site but am a long time owner of various Ts and scorpions. Also into keeping native FL inverts.


----------



## bksbuddha

*Hello from Little Rhody*

 wanted to take a minute to intro myself to y'all & say "Hey." I've loved animals as far back as I can remember & had many furry babies when I was a teen. Now, in my adulthood, I find myself leaning toward the more exotic pets.  
It all started w/some Hermit Crabs & just snowballed from there. As you can see from my sig, I have quite the menagerie... although I'm sure there are others far "worse" than myself. I guess the really weird story behind all of this is that my husband is in Pest Control. Talk about a conflict of interest. Due to my newfound passions, I have all manner of food items in my home  that my husband works on eradicating! At least the mice are dead & frozen.  
I honestly never believed that I'd be here telling y'all that I have a Cobalt Blue, Allure. The husband previously forbid me to have a Tarantula. Thanks to the little one bugging him, I now have a gorgeous new baby. :} 
Aside from that, I'm married to my high school sweetheart, have 2 daughters (21 & 7), & am usually viewed as loud & crazy. Oh yeah, I also love to talk...can ya tell. :razz:


----------



## zensaburo

Hi all, I am from Turkey, owner of one A.Geniculata which is now about 4". I've been following AB forums since 7-10 days. I was excited about information exchange taking place here and wanted to join. I'm not a pro of T's but I wish that I'll be helpfull somehow.

See you in other topics, hopefully.


----------



## zac1007

ally b said:


> well hi every  one,
> 
> iam alisa (but prefer ally) iam 23yrs ,
> i live in england in a county called northumberland,
> 
> i used to keep 4 b.smithis bout 4 years ago my last one died so i had a break for bout 4 /5 years .
> so iam back with force i now have 7 Ts all with pet names(i like to think of them as family)
> i will list them some other time.
> 
> oh wot the heck:
> in order of wot i got frist
> 
> b.smithi-spling,(female i hope)
> c.huhini-adult?,(female)
> unknown-spling,(90%sure its male)
> c.cyaneopubescens-juv,(not sure sex yet)
> salmon pink(not sure on latin name)-juv,(female)
> golden starburst-*2 spling(not sure yet)
> 
> so thats me guys.
> i speak my mind(which some times gets me in to trouble ;P )
> 
> but thats me.
> 
> look forward to being part of the commutiy.
> 
> ally b.
> 
> P.S.  i canrt spell to save my life.


Hey there , im new to this site too , the latin name for the salmon pink is - lasiodora parahybana - i have one , she is about 18 months old and is 14cm
how big is yours & do you have any pics of it ?

see ya 
zane


----------



## zac1007

Hey all , my name is zane ,I live in south africa - gauteng roodepoort to be more precise, im quite new to this whole spider thing  i have a lasiodora parahybana ( about 14cm ) and a lasiodora klugi ( about 4.5cm )
They really are beautifull - my wife was a bit of a arachnofobe but she was the one to tell me to buy my first one ZEUS -salmon pink . and now she is pretty hooked too , although ZEUS is very docile we are still a bit chicken to handle her  I have checked out some pics on this site and am amazed at the variety kept by you all ! any ways nice to be part of this growing comunity & hope to chat to some of you spider freaks 

Zane


----------



## redrumpslump

*Hello everyone,*

My name is matt but all my friends call me koala whatever you prefer. Im 19 from Missouri. I have 5 T's. Cyriopagopus sp(Mauwie), Brachypelma Vagans(Mateo), Colorado Birdeater(Wutang), and Jaycee and Stacee both are Pterinochilus sp and from the same sling. theyre all still spiderlings so im exicted to watch them grow and let everyone on here join me and watch them as they grow


----------



## jebbewocky

I made this account awhile  back but never said "Hi!"
Hi!


----------



## Scoobaman17

Just made an account today! I just bought a baby Avicularia versicolor from a herp expo. My name is Chase.


----------



## Cawdy

*Hi All Newbie Here*

*My names Cawdy, Im 18 and live in Texas. Joined the forum about two days ago, searching for information, and bought my first T today 
She is a Rose Hair so any information you have on them for this first timer would be wonderful  I am looking forward to meeting new people who are interested in Ts as much as I am. *


----------



## Blurboy

*Hi*

Hi there to everyone. Just joined and I hope to glean lot of useful info in heping me keep these fascinating creatures. I've got two sub-adult females, a Chilean Rose and a Blue Femur which will go into some proper natural looking homes very soon and I will post some pics when finished. Hopefully you can see the Chilean photo I've just uploaded


----------



## toxicmamba

Hi , My Name Is Lawrence And Im Addicted To Arachnids...   ...


----------



## S.Addams

*Hi from a learned noob*

Hi I'm Sally from Northeast oHIo and, despite almost losing my right eye to a house spider five years ago (but that's a story for later), I have always loved spiders, and my interest in and respect for arachnids only continues to grow.

After about six months of reading about tarantulas and their care, I am finally going to be getting one. And I will probably be showing him/her off in the id gallery because the one calling to me at the local pet shop is labeled 'black birdeater', and given the unreliability of pet shops and common names, all I know is that it is a black T. Judging by all the webbibing in the tank and the fact that this poor fella was seen _sitting_ in his water dish, I'm guessing he could probably be a swamp dweller.

Anyway now I'm just rambling. Don't be afraid to say hi; I do bite but T keepers should know how to handle that, right?! :}


----------



## MissyBats

hey! I'm MissyBats and I'm from the UK!
I have (common names) 1x Big Bend Gold, 1x Desert Blonde, 1x Pink Toe, 1x Curly Hair, 1x Skeleton, 1x B.Verdezi (ok I lied some latin names lol), 1x Venezuelan sun tiger, 1x mexican red rump, 1x salmon pink bird eater, 1xchaco golden knees, 1x yellow banded pink toe, 1x red rump tree spider, 1x red slate ornamental, 1x Guatamalan blue, and 2x costa tican tiger rump...
also have 2 corns lol
I have loved spiders since I was 2, after my mum nearly installed her fear into me screaming at me to "put that down" lol, my uncle, (also scared) encouraged me to pick it up and I have loved them ever since 
xxx


----------



## jdc10

*Hello*

Hi im new to this, my names josh nice to meet everyone i havnt met.


----------



## Kay123

*Hallo!*

I'm from South  Africa, and recently joined. 
I own 12 or 13 Ts.  I've been in the hobby for almost 3 years, and love all my critters.

I have the following Ts
G Rosea / Porteri MF
G Rosea RCF sling
G Pulchra MF
GBB male (will probably mature next molt)
B Albopilossum Male (will probably mature next molt)
P Murinus MM
N Vulpinus MF
King baboon sling
G Actaeon MM
3 or 4 H Incei slings in communal set up (there were 4 to start with, but I can only confirm 3 are alive)

As you can see from my list almost half are males - I am sooo lucky to have so many handsome guys in my life!


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy

*Hi all*

Hello Arachnoboards.. My name is Chris i have been Fascinated by Tarantulas ever since i was a young boy. Although i dont have any ts currently because of Money issues. I will start getting a collection going sooner or later. I have Lurked the boards for some time now. And i finally registered. Tarantulas have helped my life Tremendously. Before i was quite arachnophobic but when i decided to get a Grammastola Rosea. And i saw how gentle and how misunderstood these giant hairy spiders are. It changed my life forever. Now i never judge a book by its cover wether it be a human being or a Animal. Tarantulas helped me realize the outside is just that ..... the outside. and no matter how big and scary something may seem. It isnt always the case. I hope i can grow with the community and meet new friends and like minded people.


----------



## Eminator

Hi-My name is Emily and I'm new to arachnoboards but not to arachnids...


----------



## hypotangerine

*I am new*

I  am from Canada and I am looking to learn more about arachnids.  Looks like I will be able to get lots of information here.


----------



## jacquelinerae

*Greetings from cloudy Ohio*

Hello arachnoboards members.

My name is Jacqueline and although I have been interested in insects and other arthropods for practically the entire length of my five year long journey towards earning a B.S. Biology degree, it was not until very recently that I began "collecting" Ts.  I use collecting loosely here because I only have two at the moment and due to insufficient funds, I doubt this number will increase for at least a few months.  

I joined arachnoboards because I have no experience in caring for anything smaller than a jack russell terrier and I am absolutely terrified that I'm going to screw something up and end up killing my poor fuzzy little 'nids.  I look forward to all of you responding to my annoying beginner posts with links to other posts from 3 years ago that I was too lazy to search for myself


----------



## csepelball

Dear All!

My nick is Dudu and I live in Hungary. I like the animals, but mainly spiders! I have some T!  I would take some picture to Arachnoboards!

Laszlo


----------



## Billru

*Hello, I am Bill Rubin.  I own a Brachypelma boehmei.*

Hi,

I am Bill Rubin.  I live in Denver, CO.  I just bought my first T.  A Brachypelma boehmei.  We love her so much.  I am hoping to add many more Ts and other great arachnids.  I am a Ball Python breeder and love almost all animals.  I have a wife and two kids and a beautiful male chocolate lab.  I have been married for 22 years.  Well, it is great to be here and I can't wait to learn so much about my T.

Regards,
Bill Rubin


----------



## Adversary

Hey everybody,

Well I recently came across a T about a week ago and i am already hooked. Initially, my cousin found it on the ranch he works on here in Tracy, CA and gave it to me. My guess is that it's a 'Carlsbad Green' but i am not 100% on that. Anyhow, i have already found a ton of useful things on here and I hope the questions that i post won't be a nuisance to those experienced keepers. Look forward to interacting with everybody.  

- Adrian


----------



## Thatoneguy

*New to T's*

Hey Im Travis from Omaha, Nebraska.
I grew up around insects and small exotic pets. For the most part Im into saltwater/freshwater fishtanks, reptiles/amphibs/ and small mamals. 
I was a volunteer zoo keeper at the Henry Doorly Zoo for 4 years and grew up with a uncle entomologist. Recently I got a Brachypelma Vagas sling after a friend got me into her T's. One more amazing species to add to my collection! 

Look forward to reading more on the forums. Im use to snakes and lizards and ant farms so this should be an interesting change.


----------



## TheOneAndOnly

Hi, I'm George and I'm from Bulgaria. I've started with exotic pets a couple of years ago. Now I have one tarantula,scorpions and centipedes, I'm proud to be a part of your community !


----------



## AK_Loner

Hello im Jon currently living in Anchorage, AK. Just getting into the Tarantula hobby myself.

Ordered four G. pulchra (all these latin names are a pain in the ass) spiderlings from www.Tarantulas.com as my first T's. Should be very interesting raising these little guys and quite enjoyable too. 

I've been trolling through a lot of these threads and found tons of useful information that I'm sure will help me out later on. This is just a great forum!

Stories or tips about the G. pulchra would be more then welcome too.


----------



## Yogster

*Hi All*

Hi Everyone 

 My name is Dave, 42 years old live in Ontario Canada about an 1 hour north of Toronto.

 Not new to the T's had a few before when I was younger then became a big fan of reptiles.What brings me to these boards is  I was searching and came across this forum and wanted to belong to a forum to talk about what I enjoy doing in my spare time.

My freindly critters I have are 
1) 4' Nile Monitor 
2) 2' Savanha Monitor 
3) 6' Green Iguana 
4) Leopard Gecko 

And new to my collection is 2 sling G rosea's or Rose Hairs which are just the size of a dime right now can't wait for them to grow.
So on the other hand glad to meet you all and if you have any monitor questions. I'd be glad to answer, because I know I going to have mnay questions to ask here very shortly.


----------



## drizdd

Hello  everybody from Russia, I'm 25 years old
I've started collect T one year ago.
I wish to start breeding some T



p.s. I am an arachno-haulic!


----------



## TheraphosaRoel

*It's me*

Hi there, my name is Roel, i'm 32 yo and got 3 kids and a 4th expecting in July. I live with my girlfriend in Sittard, the Netherlands. I got 32 tarantula's (mainly Brazilian species) at this time and a few hundred spiderlings from a succesfull mating of my N. chromatus. I got T's now for over 2 years and i started breeding with them recently. 3 other species i got mated last month are G. rosea, G. alticeps and B. vagans. Next month hopefully N. coloratovillosus. If you wanna know more just ask


----------



## T800

*Hi*

hi im from england and have 10 spiders including an OBT, 4 G.Rosea, 1 B Smithi, 1 B. Vagens, 1 x Tiger Rump - Small (Cyclosternum fasciatum),1 x Brazil Striped - Small (Nhandu chromatus), 1x Giant White Knee - Small (Acanthoscurria geniculata). 
my want list is a GBB and colbolt blue. Santa i hope your listening.:


----------



## chuwanka

*new to this hobby*

hey my name is freddy nothing much to say just got my first spider lil b.smithi like a week ago love him so much, live neer san deigo im 16 years old want to own a animal store some day.

well ill see you guys later bye;P


----------



## Hotttmommi

*Hey From Georgia*

HI i am Sheri a stay at home mom of two boys (4 and 2). I am trying to teach them that no matter what it is if it has life it has a purpose and deserves respect. And I am starting at the smallest level. They both enjoy anything that moves and we are looking to add to our small collection of inverts. Any help or advice with any info on P. Imperator would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to meeting others on this board.

We currently have 
12 chickens
1 ball python
1 mouse
1 adult male Madagascar Hisser
1 adult female madagascar Hisser
   undetermined count on the young ones
Looking to get a P. Imperator


----------



## kyle_dj82

Hey everyone this is my first post on this board but I've been lurking for awhile. I figured I would rather be known and get to know some of ya'll. I've been keeping T's for about 5 years now and I'm looking to start a communal tank with H. Incei as my next project. How are you doing?


----------



## Stitch_geevi

hi, im stitch. 
been signed up here for a while, but i spent more time on arachnochat since they could give me faster answers. 

im pretty new to the "hobby".. only got one G.Rosea, a mature F by the name of Sydney (yes i treat my T like a pet.. laugh if you want, she actually has a positive response to it, and frankly, so does my soul.. lol).
She was a WC i rescued from a petstore, and what i like to call my "practice T".. im now in the process of looking for my second, prefferably a blue colored one (i have a real greedy eye on the p.metallica, but im not sure im ready for it)

anyway, thats me. im sure i'll be making pleanty of people laugh with my dumb questions, but i'd rather be laughed at than get the wrong T or have my current one die of bad care.


----------



## vespertine

Hi people! 

I'm kind of new to tarantulas with only 2 1/2 years of experience. I never thought I would have a T, but one day I was on the phone with a friend and she was telling me about how her boyfriend had picked one up somewhere and gave it to her as a gift. I suppose it was just an impulse buy for him and she didn't want anything to do with it. She was keeping it in a deli cup so small it could barely turn around and she said she was planning to dump it because it grossed her out. As a friend of all creatures, I couldn't allow that to happen so I offered to take it in. It turned out to be a 5" female g. rosea. I'd never seen a T up close and I was stunned by how beautiful they were. I took her home and named her Floyd and that was the beginning of my love of tarantulas.

For a while it was just me and Floyd but last month I adopted a juvenile a. geniculata whom I named Gary and last weekend I bought a g. pulchripes sling (whose name is Stella) from Tarantula Canada. I'm planning to add one more to my little collection before I head off to college and eventually I'll get a few more once I'm settled. 

Anyways just wanted to introduce myself. So far I've learned tons of useful information from this site but I hope to learn a lot more about these fascinating and misunderstood creatures. 

Cheers!


----------



## moose35

hi...i'm tom


----------



## Alien

Hello everybody! I am Andrew. 
I do not have a Tarantula yet but I will have mine in 2 weeks. It will be a Poecilotheria Ornata, adult female 16-18cm. :worship: 
I love this board, it is the best in the web.

Long life to ypur hairy beasts!


----------



## 411607

Hi guys, im new


----------



## arachnoobie

hey everyone, I am marshall from vancouver.
I only have a G.rosea and an emp scorp soon to be many more T's though!


----------



## DooM_ShrooM

im signed up here quite a while and im not so new in the "passion" im 15 years old my name is randolf...i own 2 rosies and a cobalt blue 

i like exotic pets i also have a water dragon and snake...


----------



## Arborius

Hello, I'm new to arachnoboards. I look forward to talking with you. I'm quite interested in Arachnology, and I hope to learn from those more knowledgeable than myself during my time here.


----------



## TerrariumPets09

*Hello*

Hello, 
Just back on the forum again, wanted to introduce.  My name is Keith Campbell.  I've been into the ectotherms for over 25 years or so, growing up in the swamps of South Louisiana. I spent almost four years with the Nashville Zoo soaking up as much knowledge and experience as possible, with over a hundred species under my care.  I've still kept a few creatures around who I've picked up along the way. Through work and the educational presentations of the past there are still over 50 tarantula\scorpion species, eleven or so roach species, and a dozen plus reptile and amphibian species squeezed into our little home on the hill.  That on top of two dozen chickens and homeschooling two of our five kids, my wife and I are always movin, there's plenty to do around here.  We just got back on the Stone Age technology train and have dial up Internet and a land line phone, so I figured I'll get back into the scene via computer. That about sums it up, got to do some nocturnal stuff to do around here.  
Catch ya'll later!


----------



## bluemerlyn78

*Hello! New to T's*

Good Morning!

I did not like spiders until I held my first T ( A rosy to be exact) on a whim at a S.FL pet shop. I bought a pink toe (possible a female) who is Charlotte, later that week at the same pet shop. A month or so later; I got 2 more at another pet shop, and they are a Cobalt blue and a Green Bottle Blue ( Cobalt is Candy and Ginger is the Green) and I am in love with these amazing creatures!

I also have a family of crested geckos, leopard geckos, 2 gargoyle geckos, 2 pictus geckos 3 fish tanks, 2 salamandars, 2 ball pythons, a fat tail gecko and oh yeah a boston terrior just to prove my boyfriend and I are not insane..kinda..

I can't wait to share stories and learn all I can about my trio of T's !


----------



## JeffG

Welcome to the boards   ;P

Posting some pics of Blue's spiders for her...


----------



## brownj6709

*New to the hobby*

Hi im Josh, just got into the hobby about 6months ago when i bought my 1st 'T' (eupalaestrus campestratus 2") from a local pet store. am now lookin to add to my collection


----------



## spinnymommy

*hello*

I"m new here, just joined yesterday.  I am a foster mom to 12 tarantulas.  My son moved out and can't keep them where he is living now.   He comes by every two weeks to feed them.  HA!  That way I am guaranteed a visit at least that often!  

I'm disabled and stuck at home. I've become attached to the critters. I used to be afraid of them. 

I live with my wonderful husband of 27 years.  I have 2 grown children and one teen.  - and two beautiful grandchildren.  In addition to the spiders, we also have a beagle mix and a golden retriever.


----------



## gromgrom

I'm new here, just thought I'd post in a topic about being new. Have been lurking for a while and just thought I'd make an account to ask questions and give answers. I'm getting deep in a hobby of keeping scorpions that has always interested me.


----------



## Silver_GSX

*New guy*

Well let me introduce myself. My names Ronnie im 25. I got back into keeping fish I have 13 freshwater and 1 salt water tank and one bearded dragon that ive had for 7 years after I got my own place. A Friend of mine keeps a couple ts and I was like why not. He gave me one of his rose hairs to try out and got me hooked. My friend is opening up a pet store here in new castle and I took the plunge and had him order me a ornamental baboon talk about fast this one is jumpy. 

A friend was at a show and a guy sold him 2 more rose hairs for 5 bucks each. Well his dad wouldnt let him keep them so I took them in.

Im trying to find a nice way to display them because now im hooked going to a show the 6th and will prob end up getting a couple more. Ive been buying brand new 10gal tanks and setting them up. Going to get some vines and moss to make the tanks nice. Well ive rambled on and on about my pets


----------



## Draychen

*A greeting*

Greetings everyone and thank you for such a wonderful site with a plethora of information! I am new to tarantulas (After doing about 1 year of research about them before finally making a purchase!). I was reccomended this site by a co-worker of mine and I must say that this site has virtually everything! I started with a Avic Avic but within a month's time, ended up with 5 other Ts. I absolutely love them all! It's been 3 months now and they're all doing wonderful, as am I. I LOVE this hobby (though I am still searching for a B. Smithi or B. Amelia female to add to my collection!). Now, I must extend a sincere 'Thank you' to everyone providing information on this site! Thanks to you all (And the Tarantula Keeper's guide amongst other sources) I was confident enough to start a hobby long desired! Again, many thanks!


----------



## DamoK21

*Hey*

hey guys im damo and im 22 yrs old  i have currently 9 tarantulas which are my pride and joy =D they all have names to 

i live in the UK and i work as a computer scientist ... im a complete arachnoholic i should really get help for that but nothing will stop my addiction  theres not a day that goes by were im not thinking about my T's and im always looking in reptile stores for more to add to my collection =D


----------



## Kriding

*Hello from the UK*

Hello guys

My name is Kev, I'm 30 and live in yorkshire, UK.

I have just purchased my first Tarantula, A Chilli Rose. She is absolutley amazing and even though she (i use the term she, but I am not too sure of the sex, and neither were the pet shop) is less active then any other pet I have owned, I am awstruck by her.

Anyway, I have done as much research as possible (which is how I found this site) and have gotten most of the basics, however, i would like to learn as much as possible.

OK, so a little bit about my history with pets.

I have had the usual, dogs, cats, hamsters rats and fish. I used to keep snakeheads and Pirahnas and had a quite a collection of the years, I have also kept praying mantis..so in short, I do like oddball pets. I am attracted to them by their very nature, how they hunt, and live and interact, so arachnids is a new venture in that regard.

Ultimatly, I would love to care for a Cobalt Blue, but I feel I am a little too 'Newbie' for this Tarantula at present, but hope to own one some day with all i can learn from here and from actually owning a tarantula.

Outside of pet owning, I am a chef, I work in a hotel as the banquet chef, and when not working,  like watching star trek and playing Eve Online.

So, hope to speak to you guys, and be prepared for a tonne of questions


----------



## Kathy

Hi, I'm Kathy and I'm from Arizona.  I joined over the summer to learn more about scorpions.  But then I got banned, but now I am back on.  I have 3 T's now. I don't keep scorpions as pets, I just collect them around my yard/house and let scorpion lovers have them.


----------



## inverts41

*Hey everyone!!!*

Hi
Im Juan
i'm new to this forum and to tarantulas.I'm 14 and live in CA Bell Gardens.I joined this forum because I wanted to find info in tanrantulas and other invertabrates in the hobby before i keep them.My some of my pets are 4 darkling beetles and one false widow.I used to have some frogs but there are all dead now


----------



## Goomba

kathy_in_arizona said:


> Hi, I'm Kathy and I'm from Arizona.  I joined over the summer to learn more about scorpions.  But then I got banned, but now I am back on.  I have 3 T's now. I don't keep scorpions as pets, I just collect them around my yard/house and let scorpion lovers have them.


Haha, yea, I'm pretty sure I may have gotten my share of warnings and bans for trivial stuff back in the day.
What T's do you keep? Where in AZ are ya?


Oh btw everyone, I'm Matt, I'm from Tempe, Arizona. I keep tarantulas, have 1 pet H. arizonensis I caught, I also keep fat-ass frogs. I enjoy whiskey, firearms, and metal.


----------



## Longimanus

*the Gratefully Forgotten*

Alex (30) from Malaysia here, retired musician, zoology student.  When you finally can't find a reason to keep a dream you fought to attain, too many wasted years in vain, you're heart finds its way home again, to the very cradle from whence you came. Old passions just die hard I guess.... Live it large while I still can....

My fascination for arachnids started from the age of 9 when I rummaged through woodpiles in my backyard and caught my first scorpion (Heterometrus longimanus) while I was living in Borneo. Back in the day, there were no internet forums or special clubs to join. I left during my high-school years for other temporary distractions and came back into it about 2 years ago. Now, I'm keeping species that once I thought I could only afford to dream about. Imagine that....

I recently left an academic position in a music faculty... in pursuit of a cause i've decided to commit the rest of my life to. Why? Because all of a sudden, the urgent plight of the planet and its dwindling trove of irreplaceable biodiversity felt just that much more important then making a living year in, year out, trying to convince over-privileged offspring of bean-counters that there just ain't no substitute in this life for constant and consistent practice, fueled by nothing other than the unquenchable thirst for knowledge and wisdom, and knowing infinite gratitude for being here right now to partake in the 'classroom' of life.

Its a pleasure to meet you too.


----------



## ArborealFreak

Hi everyone I’m new and glad to be here,

My name is Luke and I live in London, UK. My collection Started with an Avicularia versicolor and it’s somewhat blossomed from there, my recent additions include some Stromatopelma calceatum slings. I have a passion for Tarantulas (obviously) especially arboreal ones though So, yea, that’s me
Thanks.


----------



## Avicularia Man

Hello everybody, my name is Glenn. I am not only new to these boards, but new to the hobby. I am scared of spiders and am looking forward to breaking my fear of them. I have learned a lot in the last few weeks about Tarantulas.

To break my fear, I ordered 4 Tarantulas and got a freebie. So in total, I now have 5 slings. I just got them today (about 1/2 hour ago). I ordered me two (and got a third free) and ordered one for each of my daughters. Here is a list of what I got in my collection so far.

Avicularia Versicolor 1" (mine and it pooped on me)
Avicularia Metallica .5" (mine)
Brachypelma Emilia .75" (mine and the freebie I got)
Aphonopelma Hentzi .25" (my youngest daughter's)
Grammostola Rosea .75" (my oldest daughter's)

I look forward to learning a lot more from these boards as well as making a few friends.

I am 35 and live in Columbus, Ohio.

Well that's about all I can think to say for me. Hope you like my small collection that I just started today.

P.S. I ordered from Ken the bug guy and am very happy with the service I received. All 5 spiders arrived in great health and all walked on my hand without any signs of stress (other than being pooped on by the Versicolor).

P.S.S. I am also into snakes and have been for about 23 years now, just in case anybody cares to talk about snakes.


----------



## Mr. Plow

Hey, I'm new here... I have a lot of spiders... not sure of their names yet


----------



## HTX-Skorpo

Suppp I'm Evan I'm on my first 2 scorps for now. I live in Texas and it's pretty nice. I'm 18 and work on cars. This is a nice site,btw.


----------



## Lin

My name's Lindsey. I'm 15, from CT.  I joined the board to learn to more about  beetles and other insects before I start breeding/keeping them as pets. I've had Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches before, but from what I'm heard they're simple comparing to raising Goliath beetles or rhinoceros beetles. However, I've always loved insects and reptiles, and the furrier persuasion of pets never really appealed to me.


----------



## dillon.thayer

*New*

Hello everyone, my name is dillon thayer and i now have a rose hair tarantula whom i named rosalina =] i live in MI and i have a profile pic of her feeding =] i got her about two hours ago and i put her in the tank and then dangled a pinky mouse i ffront of her then layed it down and she went right to work it was a beautiful sight to see 

Dillon and Rosalina


----------



## hashnak

hi everyone,

my names Dave from the uk, got about 18 T's, 4 scorps, and 4 mantids. 

look forward to gettin to know you all better


----------



## rat_cuddler

Hi my name is Jenni. I will be getting my first A. Versi shortly after Christmas. I am very excited, and I love all the information I get from this board. Thanks to everyone for their help, and I can't wait until Creeper gets here.


----------



## Axeminister

*Submit to the seige!*

Hailings Freaks of the Arachnid world; I bring you greetings from the Planet Megaphobema, where we feed fool who snivel & cry to the smaller males amid the ruling class spiders (The Robustum dynasty is in it's 3rd millinium). Some of us are spared the brutality by seething their aggresive tendencies with heavy metal music. 
    Fear the Robustum


----------



## CAK

*Just saying Hi from Des Moines, IA*

Howdy Troops!  I have been following you guys for a while now.  I too am a fellow T lover and have an obsessive side to me as it seems many others do as well!  

I'm from Des Moines, IA and currently have 10 T's in my collection and will continue to expand as long as the law of supply and demand are in my favor.

Me and my 4 boys are addicted to our 8 legged friends.


----------



## Mary'z

Hey..
so, I'm new here, but not in the hobby. I live in brazil, and sometimes it sucks 'cause we don't have the amount of information about the hobby like some other countrys. Thank god there's the internet hahaha

Hopefully I'll learn a lot of new things, and maybe help who needs..
Sorry for my writting skills, i'm not used to write in english.


----------



## silvergsx

new guyjust starting out any members  in indiana?


----------



## Jollydude

*Hello!*

Hey i'm new to arachnoboards. I'm from sanford florida and was told this was a good site to purchase tarantulas and scorpions. 
I have decided to start collecting arachnids. But i don't know how to post a want ad on here? If thats even possible? lmao


----------



## twees

hi!!
my name is twees and i love my tarantulas . my first spider was my lil baby a.versicolor, booberry and now i have 2 more...a.avicularia named mushu and my  super tiny t. truculentus, rumpertumskin. 

i look forward to making new spider friends on here  yay!


----------



## YoungGun

Roy from the UK, keeping and breeding T's/centys/mantids/scorps since I was 9, decided to move away from them to get into true spiders etc.

Hello


----------



## StephanieH

silvergsx said:


> new guyjust starting out any members  in indiana?


Hey, I'm new to t's and in Indiana.


----------



## Inguan

hello im Vinko , 21 years old, like to make photos....
have few tarantule and one iguana


----------



## LazyRoadrunner

Olla, my name is Vlado and I'm from Slovenia. I got my first bird spider 4 years ago for my birthday. Unfortunately it was male and died last february, from that day on, something was missing in my home, so I decided to buy myself another one, today I got 15 tarantulas (1 female, all others are juvenile or sub-adults for which I'm not 100% sure of their sex). my collection is getting bigger on monthly basis and I hope to get some useful info on this forum.


----------



## mikemike118

*hello!*

Hi everyone!

My name is Michael, Im 17, Live in United Kingdom, South East London.

i only have two tarantula's at the moment, which is a G.Rosea and a B.Smithi.

i haven't been keeping tarantulas for long, only for around a year since i started.


thanks


----------



## Sub_Zero55

*Hello*

Hi everyone

My name is Matt and i am from Dallas Texas. I've been wait so long to get some spider and now that i live on my own and have the time to do it, i am going to pick up my first 2 spiders very soon. 

Just need to find a dealer close to my area and ill be set


----------



## monoblue

*Hi*

Hi to all 

My name is  Alis, coming from Bosnia & Herzegovina, and I keep some of Tarantulas, I am proud owner of Acanthoscurria chacoana, Avicularia minatrix, Brachypelma boehmei, Brachypelma smithi, Brachypelma emilia, Grammostola aurostriata, 2 Nhandu chromatus & 4 Lasiodora parahybana. I came here to meet more people who love those species, share experience and learn more about it 

Cheers


----------



## dolphincry

Greeting from Malaysia....! Just bought a my first T few days ago and it is a smithi sling with beatiful color. Looking forward to share and learn new things here...!
:worship:


----------



## Scolaratari

Hey all

Greetings from South Africa

I supose this is a bit late, i've been posting all this time but have been rude not to introduce my self soooo hi then  umm well i am a intermediate keeper and lover of T's i think they are fasinating creatures and should be preserved and looked after for future generations to see, so thanks for all the advice I've been getting so far! you guys are AWESOME.


----------



## Terry D

Hey y'all,

        My name is Terry. I live in Nw La. I'm new to the list but have been in lurking mode for quite some time. My main interest here is t's but I like all insects, arachnids and most vertebrates with the exception of a very few indiv. H sapiens. I'd like to say thanks to all and that I've picked up alot of valuable info on this list thus far. I've got some experience with our local A. hentzei but am new to most tropical spp. I recently acquired slings of G. pulchra (2), B. boehmei (2), and 1 each of A. geniculata and and Nhandu tripepii. I've been keeping temps in the t area between high 70s low 80s, feeding frequently and they're doing exceptionally well. The boehmei, which arrived end of 1st week Nov.,  were around 1.5" to 1.75" when they first arrived and are now a mm or less shy of 3" and nearly 4 times bigger in terms of overall mass and weight. The pulchra arriving at same time went from .75 to over 2" and heavy for one and around 1.5 for the other. The genic and blonde are more recent acquisitions and are doing well but haven't grown much. Sorry for the length of the post and nice to finally meet all y'all. I'll post pics of the lil' ones in near future.


----------



## myTwilleatU12

*Hello People*

Hello all my name is Adam I'am from Littleton, Colorado 20 years old. I find this site very useful and a good way to see photos of T's. My favorite thing about tarantulas is that there a hidden gem very little is known about them and very few people know about them. Also I love to study and learn about T's and with every T I learn about I hope that I can share it with people that love T's as much as I do.

My Collection so far:
Grammostola Rosea 0.1.0
Theraphosa Blondi 0.1.0
Poecilotheria Ornata 1.1.0
Poecilotheria Regalis 0.1.1
Poecilotheria Miranda 0.0.1
Poecilotheria Pederseni 1.0.0
Brachypelma Albopilosum 0.0.1
Brachypelma Vagans 0.0.1
Aphonopelma Chalcodes 0.0.1
Psalmopoeus Irminias 0.0.1
Lampropelma Violaceopes 0.1.0


----------



## marclar

Alright Guys, Im Marcus/Marclar, I am 15 , and from Ireland(am i the only irish member ? :}) 
Anyways, since I was little I have had a big intrest in spiders.
Im not allowed a T no matter how much I tell my Ma and Da that their harmelss and what they do etc.
But I have my own Tegenaria domestica out my back garden that I check up on.
Ive been lurking for a while so might aswell join even though I dont have a T.
I found the site through robc's youtube (robc is my hero ).
End Of rant..
Hope you's are nice to me .


----------



## leezard

Hello, I'm Krystal. I'm a crazy little Canadian that seems to have too much time on her hands but in reality only adds more to her plate when she DOES get spare time.

Time? Wait. What is that, again?

I've been a member for awhile, now, but just haven't had time to sit down and go through the forums. I decided to make time, now, because procrastinating is something I've allowed myself to do this weekend....

I'm addicted to all kinds of things. My top two addictions seems to be a toss up between coffee and reptiles. It also seems I'm addicted to scratches, welts, paper cuts, plants, books and giving dirty looks to strangers.

While I love to blame Ollie for my recent addiction to inverts, Crazy joe is actually the one who REALLY got me started by giving me his Damon diadema, which my husband and I both sit and watch  for what seems forever. That has been added to with 7 tarantulas of various sorts, a p. imperator and soon to be a trio of Tityus stigmurus. I am horrible with latin names, probably always will be and feel NO shame for this. I have a cheat sheet on my wall to tell me who is what, but I am completely content knowing that "THAT one is a spider" and "so is THAT one!" and they eat well and grow happily. Of course, I'm trying to know more, but I get distracted easily....

Oh look. Shiny.... what is it?? 

.....


----------



## Mark Stelios

*Hey you.*

Hello all.


----------



## tarantulaeddie0

*Newbie*

Hey guys names Eddie, made a profile awhile ago, just been busy. I'll be getting 2 new female singapore blues here on a few days, can't wait, got goose bumps just thinking about them.
Well wish me luck, I'll be back to give the good news when I get them Thursday, see u guys then ttyl


----------



## daytona1911

Ok , My name is Jason , im 35 , I own a local bonsai nursery here in central florida and also have a stake in a local pest control company as well.  Went to school for entomogy, but ended up getting certification in horticulture . have my CPO's in Pest control , lawn and shrubs, termites, and aquatics. Was a master gardener, but havent done the preresqite 80 hours of comunity service so am currently out of date. I have been raising tarantulas since 1989, when I got my first rosey at a pet shop my sophmore year in high school since I was allergic to cats and dogs . Grew out of the allergy , but not the love of spiders. I worked in the reptile and arachnid area in a HUGE pet store in michigan for two years , then moved down to florida where the collection of spiders grew from 2 to about 15 till about 2006 when I got a divorce , when it promptly went to about 30 and has growing slowly to about 70 currently. I have had breeding attempts in the distant past , but the few I tried were either epic failures or their wasnt information on the spiders trying to breed.  Now im working on doing it right as I havent tried to breed in over 13 years and just now have a few adult Brachys and grammastolas old enough for lovin.   should be interesting. am also into classic cars . Have a 65 galaxie w a 4 speed , 428 CJ and a 3.5 rearend.,  and into the gym as I am quie the gym rat. Love alternative  music and anything fringe.  Im also in love with Jilly1337, as I am currently her #1 manion.  I also have two wonderful kids that live with me full time and also are hardcore in love with spiders, although the only one who handles them is dad and my 16 yo girl who sneeks them out of their cages when im not around .  trust me ,  sore subject.   my son is 11 and loves to see the newly aquired Blondii of 8" eat roaches with agusto. Im also a gun nutt and enjoy shooting  from time to time. and have been practicing Judo for over 12 years , although im slackin off this year due to time constraints and the fact that bruises take a lot longer to heal then  10 years ago.


----------



## sharpfang

*I love Leezards! Especially Geckos!*

Welcome everyone!.........This site is fun.........Jason ,32, male, in Cali

Wish I could go to Miami, Florida........Wife is in the Keys currently....said she saw a Day Gecko!   Welcome Jilly + Manion.


----------



## megabytex3

Woah!!! There are really a lot of people who really likes inverts huh!:worship: Well hi guys!!! I’m Jeremy from Philippines. My friends call me Jermz. I’m 25 and I’m new with Inverts. Actually, I got interested with tarantulas and scorpions since I was young but my dad and mom just wouldn’t allow me to have one.

Technically, I still don’t have any inverts but scorps really interest me. I’ve been researching on scorps this past few months and I hope I’ll have one soon (maybe next month). I’m planning to get a Heterometrus longimanus to start with. I hope you guys could help me be a better collector/pet owner…


----------



## keen

when i originally introduced myself i just made a thread... whoops

well i am keen. live in modesto, ca and am looking for my first invert. either a mexican fireleg or a brazilan black. i'll get it soon for my birthday i just gotta figure out which one i want.

i keep lots of reptiles and two dogs. also have some tanks. a nano reef and a larger freshwater.

lookin forward to sharin some pics and also getting to talk with all you arachno-gurus. 

keen


----------



## youngeaglee

I am Mehmet, not new to tarantulas. I've been keeping diferent specieses for 4 years. Now I have an adult female A.genicula and a spiderling P.metallica. In near future I am going to get a few spiderling T.Blondi. My favouritte species is P.Metallica. I also like Geni because of its aggressive attitude. I also like T.Blondi because it is really huge and have beautiful color.


----------



## Entirill

*Hi!!!!*

Hi all my name is Surell i am 14yrs 
my friend is just now getting me into Tarantulas i hope to be getting an Avicularia Metallica soon at a expo we are going to. 

I have had 1 Emperor Scorpion who died last spring. Other than that i have not owned any arachnids. I have held my friends tarantulas a few times and thats what got me interested.

Help me out plz im not sure what a good starter tarantula is. Ive done some research on avicularia metallica's and they seem like a good starter but im not entirely sure......


----------



## scaredy cat

hi 
 i live out in the sticks (the Fens) and have always wanted a T but was too scared, but with a lot of help from my local reptile shop i managed to hold one of their larger T's and decided to buy one, i called him Bert, not sure whether it is a he or she lol, so it could be Bertha.  i am still rather scared of Bert  but i am getting over it, i was ok holding one in the shop but Bert is a bit skittish, all down to me i am sure. i have trawled the internet to make sure i am looking after him properly but i am still worried he isn't happy but now i have found this site i am sure there is plenty of info for me to use. 
good to meet you guys


----------



## JPJ

Hello all... I am JPJ.
It is a pleasure.
I have kept spiders, pedes, scorps, and stuff forever... far to many to list or even attempt to remember.
I am an old friend of Bryant Capiz (if you all remember him)


----------



## CorsePerVita

I'm derek.  I like sports cars and sports bikes and scorpions are a hobby of mine.

Yeehaw.


----------



## Jilly1337

JPJ said:


> Hello all... I am JPJ.
> It is a pleasure.
> I have kept spiders, pedes, scorps, and stuff forever... far to many to list or even attempt to remember.
> I am an old friend of Bryant Capiz (if you all remember him)



You have my same initials!!

I remember Bryant Capiz........got a couple of bugs from him back in the day.  He was a good guy.


----------



## JPJ

Jilly1337 said:


> You have my same initials!!
> 
> I remember Bryant Capiz........got a couple of bugs from him back in the day.  He was a good guy.


Well, he was if you caught him on a good day or if you were placing an order... lol.


----------



## Trex

Hi..my name is rex, from central Philippines.
i just started into this hobby last april 2009. before then i didn't know there so many tarantulas & scorpions available here. a friend of mine told me it is sold in the philippines & just search in the net. my first T is a rosea i bought last april. since then, I have added.
b. pulchra
b. boehmei
b. smithi
N. coloratovillosus
N. chromatus
L. parahybana
N . vulpinus
Vagans
albo
chaco goldenknee
B. emilia
Phlogiellus baeri
Orphnaecus pellitus

for scorpions, i have;
P. emperator
H. swammerdami
H. longimanus
P. smithi
P. gregoryi
I. maculatus
L. australasiae
H.hottentota

hope to get some more....


----------



## ZiggyStardust

*Hey all*

Hey guys. My name is John, and I've been keeping tarantulas for quite a few years now. I have 16 year old B. Smithi that I purchased 8 years ago, actually from Charles and Margaurite Schultz in Calgary . Layla is her name, and she's not alone. I have a 3-4 year old female gbb, and I just ordered myself an X. immanis who should be arriving in 2 days. I've had a male T. blondi who lived to be around 5.5 yrs, and a juvenile Hercules baboon who didn't last too long. Im stoked to see so many T lovers like myself, seeing as most of my friends think Im weird and it blows having to drive to pet stores to bs about tarantulas. Ill upload some pics of my girls, and I have more than a couple questions to ask you folks.


----------



## JAG83

*Whats Up Arachno-lovers!*

I have joined back in January of 08 but never properly introduced my self and for that I apologize. My name is Joe, I live in Florida where I grew up . . . . . I have an addition . . . . to arboreal species of T's. I'm now feeding my addition by starting a few breading projects, nothing major yet (as in volume) and could use some constructive criticism in most areas of preparing, getting set up properly (a few pointers) and mainly most of all, just having a good time. I look forward to talking to everyone and sharing stories and information. thanks for taking the time to read!

Joe


----------



## FNWebStinger

Hey Everyone. Never really been on this forum before. As a former Arachnophobic, I never thought that I would be able to be in the same room with a Spider. But now I have 1 spider a Grammostola Rosa. I know people know what that is but I didn't know that name before, just knew it as a Chilean Rose Hair. Anyways, just thought I'd introduce myself and say hey.


----------



## Trreece

Decided it's time I get an apartment pet so I did some looking around and talked to the guys that share this palce with me.  

Apartment manager said no snakes, Big fee for anything not in a cage. 
Roomies said "If it makes noise, I kill you." 

So millipedes it is.  I'm going to build my set-up today and get ready for when the right bug comes along for me.


----------



## mike_gb

*Ice Breaker!*

Hey all,

My names Mike, 23 from the United Kingdom, Essex. I'm in the British Army.

I've pretty much just started getting into the hobby of collecting Tarantulas.  I used to own a Chile Rose but I had to sell it because I deployed to Afghanistan and now I'm looking to take on the hobby seriously.

Anyway feel free to message me,
See ya around!


----------



## tihomir

Hello My name i Tihomir i am from Macedonia,beginer tarantula keeper 
greets


----------



## LisaD

Hi., I'm Lisa.  I am a biologist by training, and have a fair amount of experience with tarantulas and other exotics - reptiles, marine animals, mantises, etc.  I've cultured quite a few insect species and done a lot of field collecting in a former job.

I'm just now getting back into Ts.  Kept quite a few in the 90s.  I also work with spiders in my current job.

Most of the Ts I've kept in the past were pretty docile.  I've raised spiderlings to adult size.

My current interests are:

1) Learn more, and get into more advanced species, esp arbororeals 
2) Get into breeding
3) Make some simple but very nice looking arboreal displays

I'm interested in a hardy arboreal, to start.  I have an H mac sling on order with Kenthebuguy, among others.   Also have enquired about another, hoping to eventually get a pair.  I'm not getting a larger one because I want to get used to it small, them grow it up...

I have Exo Terra 12 x 12 x 18" tank, very inspired by some videos and pictures I have seen.  Not quite ready for pokies yet.  I'll post more in another forum, and am looking forward to learning a lot, hopefully contributing a bit, and getting to know more people in the community.


----------



## <3exoticpets

*Hi!*

I wanted to take a moment and formally introduce myself  My name is Lisa and I am a veterinary technician in NY.  I am about 1 year into this hobby and have been lurking for many months- I read posts daily.  My background is in small and exotic animals for the past 10 years.  Currently I teach animal science and enjoy ever minute of it.  I lost my MM B. klaasi on Christmas day- truly the best T ever and I currently own a 3.5" F B. smithi (so close to molting  and a 1" G. pulchra that constantly makes me laugh.  I have learned so much from being here and look forward to being part of a knowledgeable and fun community!


----------



## Fanged_Kitten

Hello everyone. I started in the hobby a little over a year ago and in a month when the next reptile show rolls around I'm going to try raising slings for the first time. I need all the advice I can get so I joined the forum =)


----------



## NMWAPBT

new to the forum and sorta new to the hobby names dini have owned emperor scorpions and even had one birth a brood have owned a couple of mantids and random spiders iv found would like to get into the hobby really deep so yup


----------



## Arachnus

*Hi all, I´m Juliano (a.k.a=arachnus)*

Hi all!

My name is Juliano and i´m a brazillian hobbyst, since 1990, i´ve been keeping some espécies of spiders, like Avicularias, Grammostolas, Acanthoscurrias, Nhandu cromatus, Lasiodoras, and Vitallius!

recently, i´ve bought from a Brazillian breeder, some lings of _Avicularia braunshauseni_ they´re beaultifull and arrived very healthy! I have 2 Vitallius sp too, the subspecies i  don´t know yet, formely known by _tetracanthus_, todays taxonomy is a mystery to me!

I´m really happy with this space here, i found it in Arachno Hobby.com, while i was searching to buy lings of a nice species!

Unfortunatelly, here in Brazil we are so lagged, in this market, here we are "criminals" even breeding this wonderfull animals in captivity!

I´m here to make friends, to share and learn informations about this really gorgeous world of spiders!

Hope you all will like me and be my friends!

great hug to all and see you in the "web"

thanks

Juliano


----------



## Grapedrink7D

*Hello!*

Hi everybody!  My name is Blake, and I kind of had Tarantula ownership thrust upon me in a somewhat unique way.  My fiancee and I attended a party with a bunch of her co-workers, and there was a "white-elephant" gift exchange...And when everything was said and done, I ended up (quite happily) with a live tarantula!  I'm fairly certain that he is a Chilean Rose, but I'll post some photos soon to have y'all double check.

Anyways, I figured I'd join this community so that I could get advice and answers from more seasoned spider enthusiasts!

Nice to meet you all, and I'm sure that we'll be talkin' soon!


----------



## SpiderDane

Mjallow from denmark :worship:

I´m Dann. I´m fairly new to the tarantula world, but i´m hooked :clap:

I have these:

G. Rosea sling aprox. 1" 0.0.1 
A. Seemanni aprox. 5.5" 0.0.1
And one that was sold as a panama black.... But it´s not! More likely LP. 
Pic uploaded in tarantula picture ID Aprox. 7.5" 0.0.1

Greeting: Dann


----------



## mdub

Hey all,

Im Marcus and im from up north in cold, cold Canada. Lol. I have been in the reptile hobby for about 2 years, and now i have slightly shifted my way into inverts, lol. 

This is what i have...so far...

Inverts (All are slings, my biggest one is about 3/4 in to 1 inch)

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria Geniculata
0.0.2 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Cyriocosmus Perezmilesi
0.0.1 Grammostola Rosea RCF
0.0.1 Grammostola Pulchripes
0.0.1 Nhandu Chromatus

Reptiles
1.1 Rhacodactylus Ciliatus
1.0 Eublepharis macularius
0.1 Python Regius (The beast, lol)
0.1 Elaphe guttata guttata

Im looking forward to reading up lots on my tarantulas on this forum!


----------



## Андрюха

Hi! I'm Andrew, 20, from Ukraine, Mariupol.
I keep spiders already 3 months


----------



## Clonetrooper1

Hello, My name is Patrick and I love Tarantulas! I have 5 Tarantulas so far, my collection: 3 are spiderlings 2 are adults.

 The adults are:Mexican Redknee Tarantula (Brachypelma smithi)
                     Chilean Rose Tarantula (Grammostola rosea)
  The 3 spiderlings,
Brazilian Black Tarantula 
(Grammostola pulchra)

The other 2, well I'm not really sure but we'll see in time.
I'm looking for the Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula
(Acanthoscurria geniculata).

 I had past this one up about a year ago, not sure why but I'll find another.
Glad to be here.


----------



## AmbushArachnids

*hi everyone*

My names Doug i am 22 and have 12 T's and 10 comin in the mail. Im like most people. start with 1 and you never look back. Its a hobbie i had no idea about. Glad to be part of the forum guys heres some pics


----------



## LuvRottweilers

*Hello*

Hi I'm Terry,another new Canadian here to learn about my latest hobby of keeping spiders,in the past I've had and bred various geckos,birds and fish. I didn't post a pic of myself here cuz I couldn't find my banana hammock like that other dude.


----------



## Roachfreak101

*Hi Everybody!*

Hi everybody!! 
I am RoachFreak101
I used to be a member here a long time ago.
I went away for a while (5 years) but i am back and here to stay!
Some of you may know me from my old website "RoachDomain.com"
I hope i can talk with some of the people i knew here before.
And hopefully meet some new ones!!
I would ordinarrily post my new website here,
Not sure i am allowed to do that here.
But because its been a while, i will err on the side of caution.
It can always be found on the for sale pages.
Good to be back home!


----------



## hice20xx

Hy all. I'm from Romania and i have an addiction for tarantulas. I hope I'm not the only.


----------



## marek121221

Hi! 
I am Marek, from Poland.
I like Avicularia and Ephobopus have 16 spiders


----------



## ribonzz

I am ribond, and i just get my first tarantula here in my 13th birthday. I'm scared but like it


----------



## SpaceMonkey

*Hello!*

Hi, my name's Chris. I'm 29 and live in Britain on the Isle of Wight. I have a 4 year old daughter who is totally amazing, and am making friends with people on the island who keep inverts. I have been keeping T's as pets for 3 years now, and find them cathartic to be around.
I hope I can learn some more about various inverts by being on the forum. There are probably more people on this forum who KNOW about tarantulas and other inverts than there are on other web-pages, simply because many of you have had a lot of true experience with them.


----------



## stardustcivic

Hello everybody, Im Andy from Ontario canada
Been expanding my tarantula collection and just want to learn about them/meet new ppl along the way!
I've been interested in animals and the natural world for as long as I remember.. starting from chasing after cockroaches and sowbugs as a baby, and being a quiet and introverted child, I naturally turned my attention to my surroundings. This resulted in my constantly bringing in critters I've caught into class and driving my teachers crazy, haha! It soon became my lifelong obsession  I've been keeping animals forever and currently have a variety of species of fish, reptiles, amphibians and invertibrates.


----------



## Jilly1337

JAG83 said:


> I have joined back in January of 08 but never properly introduced my self and for that I apologize. My name is Joe, I live in Florida where I grew up . . . . . I have an addition . . . . to arboreal species of T's. I'm now feeding my addition by starting a few breading projects, nothing major yet (as in volume) and could use some constructive criticism in most areas of preparing, getting set up properly (a few pointers) and mainly most of all, just having a good time. I look forward to talking to everyone and sharing stories and information. thanks for taking the time to read!
> 
> Joe


HAHA, we have the same wishlist (other than I hirsutum which I have )!!  I love my arboreals.  We don't have anything that you need at the moment but you are only about an hour away and have some of the same unsexed species you have.  I see breed loans in our future....


----------



## Jilly1337

Roachfreak101 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> I am RoachFreak101
> I used to be a member here a long time ago.
> I went away for a while (5 years) but i am back and here to stay!
> Some of you may know me from my old website "RoachDomain.com"
> I hope i can talk with some of the people i knew here before.
> And hopefully meet some new ones!!
> I would ordinarrily post my new website here,
> Not sure i am allowed to do that here.
> But because its been a while, i will err on the side of caution.
> It can always be found on the for sale pages.
> Good to be back home!


What was your user name back then?  I used to post under arachnopunks from 2002 to 2004.


----------



## Lori.38LCR

Hi all!

I'm Lori, a nurse from Orlando. I have owned Ts since the age of 16 when my friends bought me a B. smithi. I'm 49 (geez that's hard to say) and I have 39 Ts today. I have 4 kids and a wonderful husband who doesn't mind my T obsession!


----------



## Thoroughbred

Hi !!!!

my name is Ivan,from Croatia...Europe!!! proud owner of 20+ tarantulas...im about 6 years "in this world"...first was a L.parahybana!!!


----------



## Dinho

Hi.
My name is Daniel and I'm from Poland in Europe
I have 9 T's but I want to have more
I'm in this "world" 2 years
My first tarantula was G.rosea I have her now and she is big female

Regards


----------



## super-pede

*hi*

Hi,I'm Sam Iv'e been keeping centipedes, tarantulas ,scorpions & other bugs my whole life (just short of 23 years).I have :3 SC. subspinipes, 1 brachypelma vagans,1 G. rosea,2 SC. heros,1 P. imperator,1 red trapdoor,& 1 open can of worms.my first bug was a scolopendra subspinipes 'malaysia'.I'm new to the forum.


----------



## TomB

*Hello everyone*

My names Tom, Im 24, Long time user of this site. Its my go to site when my T's have problems or i need answers. This site saved my T about 7months ago. Ty for the great site :worship:


----------



## Big_nito

Hello there. My name is Mike. Im an ordinary collector of Ts with extraordinary love for them. Hehehe.. Currently i have quite a few in my collections (mostly are slings - as i love to rear them until they become mature) and im still planning on expanding it. Im mostly focused on NW terrestial ones. Hopefully this year, im planning on starting to breed some of my adults. Wish me luck!!! lol!!!


----------



## Serasha

Hi invertephiles!

My name is Stephanie and I'm from Seattle.  I have two tarantulas, a dog, three cats, a husband and a baby.  I've been keeping tarantulas for nine years and I love everything about all arachnids and insects.

Right now I have a P. lugardi named Tantrum and a G. rosea named Torment.  All of my tarantulas have been named with a descriptive T-word since my first, Tango.

I spend a lot of my free time educating people about spiders and why they shouldn't waste their time hating them.  I don't know why I love spiders so much; maybe it's because they're misunderstood.  I have my favorite species, H. lividum, tattooed on my left shoulder blade.  I manage a busy animal boarding center near my house and I love my life!

Nice to meet everyone and I look forward to an overload of information while I'm here.

Sincerely,

Stephanie


----------



## DeeSeven

hello My name is Dee I'm from Connecticut, I havent kept any spiders as of yet but true spiders peak my interest a lot.


----------



## Zak_Attack300

Yo whats up guy my name is Zak or u can call me Achilles, i'm 20 years old very fresh 2 the hobby, i new of this website but never signed up and i was looking around for some pokies 4 sale on google and i came across a thread in here and i now have a P. Ornata on the way   but i love T's and my interest with them grows everyday as well as my collection.  i currently have 11 T's now:

1 Rose Hair
1 Versicolor (female)
1 Brazliian Balck and White (8" female)
1 Togo Starburst Baboon (female)
1 OBT
1 Cobalt Blue (5" female)
1 Haitian Brown
1 Pink Toe (MM)
1 2nd star Tiger Rump
1 3rd star Mexican Red Rump
and 1 2nd star P. Ornata


----------



## Jay Money

Serasha said:


> Right now I have a P. lugardi named Tantrum and a G. rosea named Torment.  All of my tarantulas have been named with a descriptive T-word since my first, Tango.


Tantrum and Torment. I love it. So great to see people come up with such clever name's.

Hey everyone, my name is Jason. I am a web designer who lives here in Victoria, BC.

I just recently bought 2 T's a couple months back. I am totally new to the hobby (which btw, I didn't know was considered a hobby), but have learned a lot. I've been lurking this forum for info over the past month and it's helped me not panic in situations... which is much appreciated!

*Quick Note*: My dad has had a female G. rosea for about 7-8 years now, and while during a family fallout, I began to care for this T. I am also an arachnophobe, but while taking care of her, I grew attached. One day my dad came back and took the G. rosea away. So I ended up buying not 1, but 2 T's for myself. Next thing you know, once he finds out I have T's, he brings the G. rosea back and tells me I can take care of it.
I find it to be a funny story of how I got into T's... maybe it's just me rambling, I do that sometimes.

Anyways, here are my ladies:

Psalmopoeus Irminia - "Morticia" (female, 3 years old, not measured)






Psalmopoeus Cambridgei - "Athena" (unsexed, 1 year old, not measured)






Thanks for looking! I've created webpages for both of them, you all can click the links if you'd like.

Cheers!


----------



## Scoolman

*New to Boards*

Hi all. I acquired my first Ts back in December: 4 G pulchra, and have already purchase three more(on their way Monday). 
I guess I've been bit by the "spider". And after my HotWheels fiasco I said I would not get into any more collection hobbies.


----------



## Nova1923

*Hi =)*

I'm Casi. I have two kids. one cat. 6 corn snakes. and me and my bf share 15 tarantulas. plus babies. =)...... any questions let me know! Still a newbie too. so forgive the many questions that i will probably have.


----------



## Herpetologydude

Hey Everyone!

Names Jordan!

I've been a herper all my life and recently entered the world of Arthropods! Tarantulas and Scorpions specifically! haha.

Hope to have a fun time chatting it up with everyone!


----------



## olkikuukkeli

Hey! I'm a guy from Finland with a couple years of experience about tarantulas. Currently having only one animal, tho, _L. klugi_... He's an adult male. 

I'm looking for a species difficult to find in my own country, that's why I'm here  Used this site before just as a viewer (thanks for those care sheets!).

...and I'm terribly sorry about my English


----------



## jimiam

*Hi folks!*

Just wanted to introduce myself and say thanks for all the great info I've gotten from reading the posts here. My interest is in T's and mantids.


----------



## Ralf

*My intro.*

Hi all,
My name is Ralf,am 25 years of age.
I live in The Netherlands,
atm i keep only venomous snakes,wich is my main passion.
I keep anything from rattlers till cobras and vice versa
What am i doing here?
Well,my interest for spiders has been growing over the pas time.
So i have decided to keep some myself!
Spiders aswell as my snakes are both venomous,
and im well aware that i cant compare their husbandry,
in any way besides their venom.
My main interest is Latrodectus and Poecilotheria.
but i like the other T's aswell.
Well,if anyone has any question regarding me or my animals 
please let me know!
I will be more than happy to answer them!
Kindest regards,
Ralf


----------



## antrophagus

hi! i'm krystle from minnesota.
my only pets right now are one cat and one rat, though i'm planning on expanding my brood. i'm hoping to get a beautiful versicolor baby sometime soon. first, however, i need to learn more since i haven't had a tarantula since i was very very young.


----------



## Achu93

Hi my name is Jesus. I stay in Compton California. Im somewhat new to the hobby. I got my first Tarantula 2 years ago but Ive only been in the hobby for about 1 year now. I expanded my collection quite a bit in that period time and I learned alot. I catch on quickly so if I ask for help don't expect to repeat yourself. Oh and im currrently looking to buy my first pokie.


----------



## clowns94

hey everyone i am mitch i have a p murinus and a g rosea i am  15 and yeah i have been in the hobby a year now and staying in it forever


----------



## Rockstarpets

My name is Roger Prows and I am a pet store owner in Tooele Utah.

I have been keeping and learning as much as possible about Ts in my store for almost 2 years and I'm just getting back into keeping them myself (getting a new G. pulchra soon).  Just keeping for now, may breed some day, who knows?

I am looking to learn as much as possible and to network with others in my area.  I consider myself a knowledgeable amateur in the world of inverts so i hope to learn more, and hope to contribute to anyones questions about their other animals with my years of experience.


----------



## Chranchluh

Hey everyone! My name's Joe, I'm 15 from England. 
I have been vaguely interested in Tarantula's for a while, but for the last few days I have become _very_ interested in them. The different species, how to care for them etc.

I don't actually own any Tarantula's, but I wish I did! My favourite species are T. Metallica, T. Blondi, H. Lividum, A. Geniculata and of course, B. Smithi. 

I've been watching a load of videos on Youtube of them, some from people on this fourm. I read the name RobC on here, not sure if it's the same one of Youtube though.

Thanks!


----------



## RJ2

*Hello!*

great site! great information! went to tinley and picked up my first tarantula a GBB sling.  coolest creature ever! 
name is Jeremy, i'm a graphic designer in chicago i keep a few geckos.


----------



## dizzylizzy

*Hi All*

Hello everyone.
My name is Elizabeth, my husband and I live in the Central Valley in California.
We bought our first pink toe T in january, now we also have a rose haired T.
Just wanted to introduce myself


----------



## Spiderkeeper61

*Hello all*

Hi, glad to be here.  Have lots of critters so check my profile to see them all.
I have the following T's.

G. pulchripes, G. rosea, H. lividum, A. avicularia, A. versicolor, A. jurenicola x 2, B. vagans, P. murinus, H. maculata, P. iminia.

For my next T's I'm going to try to collect one of all the Avicularia's.  First will be A. huriana I hope.

Here is a pic of my little H. lividum after it finally showed itself after a month.  She is small but has a big attitude.  She has tried to bite me when I moved her the other day.


----------



## lovebug

*Hello All*

Hello,
  I live in a small town and between me and my boyfriend we have twelve T's. He told me to get my own name and stop searching his! Two of the T's are mine I have a A. geniculata and an A. metalica. They are both slings and growing rapidly.
   I just want to introduce myself to the people I may be asking questions to later!!:}


----------



## Alex Wierbinski

Hey y'all.
I enjoy observing spiders in the wild. I backpack a lot, and run into all sorts of critters. I figure that making spider-friends can help me identify the spiders I encounter in California's High Sierras.

An example of spiders I've run into is this bad girl, which I observed at 11,100 feet just North of Banner Peak. I was hiking from Lake Tahoe to Mount Whitney, and was taking a side trip up to Lake Catherine, which sits just North of Banner Peak.

I'm putting together a trail guide of the trails between Lake Tahoe and Mount Whitney, and the creatures that are encountered on them. Come on by and visit, and if you all have pictures, accounts, or information on High Sierra Spiders, I would love to post them.

Thanks!


----------



## Dawn & Joel

Hello all.  My wife, DawnEva, and I are just getting into T's.  We have kept and bred snakes for the last few years and have been keeping a B. Boehmei since November.  We just picked up a couple of C. Cyanopubescens slings, a 1" A. Versicolor, and another 2" B. Boehmei at the Seattle Metro show yesterday.  We are looking forward to meeting and learning from all of you more experienced keepers.


----------



## SCSImatrix

Hi there. I'm a noob to the invertebrate hobby. Also used to be stupidly scared of the smallest spider. lol Well, started last year with a Emperor scorp, which just died :8o, and over the last couple months expanded my new found hobby to:
1 Asian Forest Scorpion 
1 Pinktoe 
1 Golden Knee 
1 Curlyhair
1 Chilean Rose

Lots to learn and lots of time just staring at my fascinating little critters.  

Oh and I have a ferret also. Boy do I love that little troublemaker.


----------



## Exos

Hi guys! my name is Bogdan,I'm from Romania.I'm in this hobby for about 6-5years and in all this years I have posesed 11 tarantulas.My pasion for insesct, arachnids and everything that crawls around me had arived at a very early age,at about 5-6years.

Sorry for my english in some moments,hope we will understand


----------



## ametan

My name is Leah. My husband and I only have a few Ts at the moment, but I'm already addicted and wanting more and more and more.


----------



## junyap

Hey guys, My name's Jun Yap, I started in this hobby about half a year ago and this forum is one of the best sources in keeping inverts. I've been a lurker of this site ever since, I look forward to contributing and talking to everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Kruggar

*Seeking specimens*

Hello, 
I am a technical illustration student looking for interesting arthropods (deceased) to add to my collection. I would gladly exchange an illustration of the specimen for the actual specimen. I live in Ontario, Canada for shipping and handling sake. which I would be willing to cover. Here is the one scorpion I have.






so to anyone who has spiders, scorpions or any other interesting critter that they'd be willing to part with or know anyone else who would be of help, please get into contact with me.

thanks a million Richard


----------



## maco

*this is me*

Hi!

My name is Martin. I'm not that long infected with the tarantulavirus, but I already have 43 spiders of the following species:

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Avicularia diversipes
Avicularia huriana
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma albiceps (ruhnaui)
Brachypelma albopilosum
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma schroederi
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma vagans
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Cyriocosmus elegans
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
Ephebopus murinus
Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi
Euathlus sp. Violet
Eupalaestrus campestratus
Eupalaestrus spinosissimus (tarsicrassus)
Grammostola aureostriata
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola rosea
Hapalopus sp. Columbia
Heteroscodra maculata
Lasiodora difficilus
Nhandu chromatus
Nhandu vulpinus
Pamphobeteus sp. SouthEquador
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Pterinochilus murinus

Great species and a great hobby! I enjoy reading the posts on this site and expect to learn a lot here.

Greetings from The Netherlands


----------



## Lor&Chris

Hi. I'm Lor, I made this account for my boyfriend Chris and myself to both use. From Ontario, we're 22 and 23.


----------



## swampbugg

Hi everyone, 

My name is Jessica. I don't have any T's yet, I'm still in the planning stages and trying to absorb as much information as I can before I jump in. I came across this forum and it has proven to be a great resource! I look forward to learning much more from everyone!


----------



## MrsWTownsend

Hello~ my name is Gina. I like to keep reptiles and invertebrates.  In the past I have successfully and not so successfully kept a few different species of invertebrates. Currently I have only one T (Singapore Blue), a pretty recent acquiry, though I do have a want list for a couple of other species.  I am looking for a place to learn and hoping that this is it.


----------



## Zak_Attack300

need a few more posts in here b4 i can branch out LoL


----------



## Forrest

hi my name is forrest, im new to these boards but been keeping tarantulas since i was 10. hope to get to know people n such, was also wondering how i would get access to the canadian forums as im am located there. thanks.


----------



## tangonificent

*New Guy*

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the world of keeping tarantulas. In fact, I'm so new that I'm still trying to choose a first tarantula.
I've got my choices down to; a Brazilian Giant White Knee, 
or a Gooty Sapphire Ornamental.
For many years, keeping a tarantula is something that I've always wanted to do. So now, I'm finally going to do it.
I really hope to hear some helpful comments or suggestions on my choice of a first tarantula. I really like that Sapphire and I don't mind the price.
Please help me out with some experienced knowledge.
Mike.


----------



## LadyOhh

Hi there everyone, My name is Heather and I am a newbie to Tarantulas. We recently caught a tarantula locally and have decided to keep it, so are looking for any hints and tricks and know-how to keeping a T. 

Glad to be here!


----------



## slashes_mom

*hello*

hey everyone!! Names amanda and im new to arachnids just purchased a baby rose haired tarantula so any info anyone could give would be much appreciated.  hoping to build up my collection of arachnids and reptiles. already have a baby ball python named slash


----------



## steveingram

*Hello,*

Hello everyone,

I'm Steve from Illinois. I've been keeping various herps and inverts for a while now. I'm always interested in learning more about inverts...looks like i'm at the right place!!

take care,
-Steve Ingram


----------



## Franko

Greetings, everyone. My name is Franko. I'm an old fart who has always been fascinated with spiders, even opening up my house to them. I don't kick them out - I let them in. I even had one in the cab of my old Masda B-2000 pickup. She'd made a nice web on one corner of the windshield and we were all happy until a friend of mine got in the passenger side, saw her and did what a lot of spider haters do. 

These days I have a few trios of Extreme tangerine Carrot-Tail and Tremper Jungle Leopard Geckos. Lots of eggs coming these past few weeks. 

Like a lot of folks who are fascinated with Tarantulas, I have taken a shine to Avicularia versicolors and until I can connect with someone with some of these beauties, I'd like to acquire other sub-species to begin with. Feel free to say hello and tell me about Ts.


----------



## liquidox311

Hi my name is Kyle and I'm from the metro Detroit area. I recently bought a nhandu chromatus (white striped bird eater). I had a male Chilean rose for about five years and he passed recently. 

I'm looking for another arachnid to add to beginning collection and i am willing to take any advice. i will be posting pics soon  looking forward to being a part of this forum.


----------



## Rotanislek

*Hey Thurrr!*

My name is Kelsie, I've been into inverts for quite a while now, I used to have several tarantulas, a handful of scorpions, a couple of millipedes, a centipede, and an entire colony of hissers, just to list a few. Unfortunately, my boyfriend at the time wasn't crazy about my hobby and I was pressured to give my beautiful bugs to science teachers  But now that's not an issue and I miss my bugs like crazy. I'm trying to think of what I want for my next tarantula. B. smithi is a classic, G. pulchra is simple and gorgeous, Pokies are AWESOME...we shall see.


----------



## Dooley_001

Hey all, 
My name is Matt and I been into T's for about 2 years now and I keep and breed many aussie species. Will put some pics of my beauties up soon


----------



## sufistic

Hello everyone,

I'm a Singaporean mantis breeder. Have been keeping and breeding mantids on and off since I was 11 (30 now). I have my own mantis forum here.

Along the way I've met some Tarantula and Scorpion enthusiasts and made friends with them. At the moment I have two Lampropelma violaceopes slings and I'm falling in love with them everyday.

Looking forward to learn more.


----------



## SugarBlossom13

*New to the hobby*

Hey Everyone:

My name's Amanda and I live in Estes Park, CO (7500ft). I just got my first T, a .75in Grammostola rosea from Ken The Bug Guy on 4/8/10. She's my one and only pet right now.

I'm a married mother of two girls ages 7 and 2. My husband does not like spiders, but he's coming around. I've been teaching him everything I learn and I think he's getting pretty interested ... especially when her saw her yesterday.

I am so completely into this new hobby of mine! I want to do it right and follow the advice I'm given ... I'd HATE for sometihng to happen because of my ignorance!

Thanx and I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## yachtmaster

Hello,

My name is Gary, I come from the interior of British Columbia, Canada. Have been into tarantulas for about 18 months now, acquired my first tarantula (grammostola rosea; Jim) from a friend  whom turned out to be deadly terrified of them, go figure.

Currently share my living space with four tarantulas, a pair or beta fish, a horned frog, a algae shrimp, a toad and... a cat.

I hope to enjoy the tarantula hobby for many a year to come and always look forward to learning about and learning from these creatures.

Thanks.


----------



## rooster & hen

Hi all -----  I am from Idaho, have been in the hobby for about two years now.  Started with one free G. Rosea and now have 7 total.  (Was 8     We have the rose hair, chaco golden knee, stout legged baboon, curly hair, thai tiger, a costa rican zebra, and a baby giant white knee (3/8) . Along with a giant african millipede, four corn snakes, mice to feed the snakes, and of course a THRIVING colony of roaches to feed the T's.   Love this forum, glad to be a part of it. !


----------



## Armoworrior

Hi my name is Joe, and I just bought my first T it's a g rosea.  She likes to explore everything around her.  Likes being around people and being handled which I thought she wouldn't.  But, that's ok with me. I have no problem letting her out to explore her new area.  Everytime I open her enclosure she climbs up her log and waits for my hand before she presedes.  This should be fun for both of us


----------



## The Mack

*What's Up?*

I just got my first tarantula last week, a T. Blondi and I love it! I did lots of research, much of it from this site, before I made the purchase and I feel comfortable with it. I'm not sure if its a male or female yet. . I keep it in a 10 gallon tank with eco-earth coco fiber substrate, a half-log hide and a water dish. Just feeding it crickets for now. . it is always hungry! 

Like most others here I'm sure, I am fascinated with Tarantulas and I look forward to watching my T. Blondi grow and also possibly getting some more little friends !


----------



## trevoreag1

*hello everyone*

ok, never did a thread before,not sure im even doing this right. so anyway ive had a rosehair for about three years just for fun, then just less than a year ago me and my wife really got into it and now we have an assortment of about 15. im glad i joined this website though because i know i have a lot to learn. anyway, im from the lake county area of illinoise, thats al li have for now.


----------



## morelia

hello all i am rather new to the invert scene i began keeping roaches about 18 months ago and then i got my first scorpion about 6 months ago and now i have 4 species of roaches a total of 5 colonies and 3 scorpions and 1 centipede and i am lucky enough to live in Arizona where wild scorpions are rather plentiful and i have enjoyed observing them in the wild for years and i made the leap to keeping them in captivity i am still learning the latin for inverts currently so forgive my use of common names 
and other then inverts i have a growing collection of reptiles which i am more experienced in and i listed a more detailed list of my critters on my profile not to sure how that works but i filled it out and hit saved so it should be there lol


----------



## Nick

Hi, I'm Nick I'm 24 and live near tampa florida.  I have a hefty female metallic pinktoe, a rose hair, and a orange baboon as well as 4 emporer scorpions.  More to come when the time is right.  I'm hungry for knowledge about all species of arachnids and plan on being into it for along time.  This place is amazing! I've only been a member for a couple of hours and tons of questions have been answered!


----------



## firefly

hay guys. i am new my name is Cassie. i am a mother of two. my brother is the one that got me to join. he gave my 4 year old daughter her first tarantul for easter. So i am here to learn all i can about tarantula and get ready to get my own.


----------



## Saul Good

*Hey people..*

...Just thought I'd introduce myself 

I'm 20 next month, I'm from Scotland 

I haven't been keeping long but I already have a little collection forming 

Im also a Guns N roses fan :}


----------



## SmallX

Hi, my netname is SmallX. I moved from Waterloo to here in London last year (both places are in Ontario, Canada). Too bored to live alone in my apartment and decided to get a company with eight legs. I am going to put a sign on my door, saying: BE AWARE OF GIANT SPIDER ;P


----------



## Drenalin

*Newbee*

I live in Kentucky and work as a Law Enforcement Officer. I've been raised a country boy and the only creature I'm scared of is spiders :8o. I've handled everything up to venomous snakes but spiders seem to always send a chill up my spine. However, I find myself filled with curiousity when it comes to tarantulas. I have been told by many that to overcome my fear I should face it. I know of no one in my area that owns a tarantula and therefor considering owning one myself. I know very little about the many different species of tarantula but would like to own one that grows fairly large but at the same time is not too aggressive as I hope to eventually handle it with my bare hands overcoming my fear. Any suggestions from veteran owners out there would be very appreciated.:?


----------



## Sam_Peanuts

Hi, I live in Quebec and I have been keeping Tarantulas for 7 years now and it's becoming more and more difficult to not buy tons of them.


----------



## Paleofish

*Hello!*

Hello all! Right now I just have one T that I have found. I am not sure of the species, But I am sure it's a Aphonopelma sp. I found it in rockport texas, So if anyone wants to give a shot at iding it let me know!


----------



## Evil Seedlet

Hey there! My name is Phillipa but most people call me Seedlet. I am brand new to the Tarantula hobby (they haven't even got her yet!) But I am MAJORLY excited about it!

I am living in Oklahoma but I am from Ohio. I am 21 and a girl? lol and I love KITTY CATS! I have 3 of them. I don't have any other sort of inverts or reptiles or anything. My "profession" is a painter/artist, I have an Etsy shop and have sold a few things. Art is also my major hobby. I like anime and Japanese things, I am a touch goth and very geeky. I like comics (especially Deadpool <3) and the internet and videogames, though I don't really have the money to be as "into" them as I'd like to be. I am probably missing some things, but we can find out together! YAY!


----------



## Lenac

Hi my name is Malene and I live in Denmark.
I'm pretty new to this hobby and there are so many spiders I want in my colletion and I will keep you updated on how that goes.


----------



## krendoshazin

Hello all, I'm 26 from England. I've been collecting tarantulas for about 10 months; I bought some spiderlings on a forum from an owner who had bred her tarantulas. I have a Brachypelma albopilosum - who is one of the most docile creatures I've ever met - and a Nhandu chromatus - who is a bit skitish but is perfectly manageable. I've fallen in love with tarantulas and plan to get some more in the future, they're wonderful creatures.

I'm pretty much a science nerd, bookworm, and a hardcore computer geek all rolled into one (I hate stereotypes but I don't mind using them as a general description). I study psychology and would like to pursue it further as a profession. I enjoy collecting unusual animals and plants so that I can experience them first hand (I doubt that they could outnumber my ever increasing collection of books though, but I seem to be giving it a try anyway).


----------



## Katja

Hello from Waterford City, Ireland.  I'm actually Danish but have lived in Ireland 8 years now.  I work as a Social Worker and have husband (very patient) and two kids.

I have been keeping reptiles for a number of years now but only recently bought my first spider. I cannot believe how long it took me!

At the moment I'm learning and reading everything I can get my hands on in relation to spiders.

I have at the moment a Mexican Redknee, Mexican Red Rump, Curly Hair, Pink Toe and Costa Rican Tiger Rump.  I'm absolutely facinated by these little creatures, their hunting abilities and their building projects.  

I have a long list of "spiders to get" so will keep you informed of how I get on.

Looking forward to gaining more knowledge on this forum.

I have at the moment also a Nicaraguan Dwarf Boa and a Royal Python.  I also keep an Alligator Snapping Turtle, a Common Snapping Turtle and a Razor Back Musk Turtle.


----------



## Andrew Stephens

*Hello*

Hi My name is Andy and i live in Grimsby Lincolnshire England
I am new to tarantula keeping (3 days now) 
I have 2 x Grammosotola Rosea (Chilean Rose Tarantulas)
they are about 2 1/2 inches from abdomen to front of head
looking for like minded people hopefully some in our area so we can meet and learn from each other


----------



## cosmo82

*I love my T's*

Hi Eveyone,
My name is Lea and i keep tarantulas (plus some other things)
I'm relativly new to the hobby, as i've only been keeping them for about 2 years.
I started with Smithi, my Brachypelma Smithi, and i love him so much, shortly after getting him, i got Emilia, my B. Emilia (not exactly imaginative with the names, i know) and it stayed like that untill about 6 months ago when i got a bit carried away.
We now have about 17 T's living here
I've found that Information varies throughout sourses and the only true information will come from experience.
Each spider is different and can sometimes show behavior patterns outside of the stereotypical branding.
The P. Murinus i keep, which is said to be Highly Aggressive by nature. Is nervous, shy and very skittish. She's never reared up and has never shown any signs of aggression.
The H. Lividum i keep, which is said to be aggressive and nervous by nature. is actually quite calm and sometimes even inquisitive.
The G. Rosea i keep, which should be docile and calm, will playfully attack the water as i fill up her water dish.
The only one i'm really having problems with is the A. Avicularia, as it's my first tree spider i'm not 100% sure i'm doing things right.


----------



## sloppy

Hi!  My name is Audrey.  I'm pretty new to keeping Tarantula's but I keep a b.emilia at the moment.  It's still just a sling though and I've had her for about 2 weeks.  She's currently in hiding though.  

Overall, I love T.'s and will probably aquire more in the future!


----------



## mn_horse

Hello .
Im lena, 29 from MN.  I am a horse person ~ as you see........going to hang out here a bit.
 Learn a bunch....looks like Ken the bug guy has lots to choose from when I do decide. 
yippy.


----------



## rexi_doll

Hey all   Bethany from Morgantown, WV.  I have 9 t's currently, and have owned a total of 19.  Just got into the hobby about a year ago, and I'm looking into breeding my e. murinus pair in the next few months.  I am also very interested in reptiles, and look to expand my collection soon!


----------



## Térence Bresson

Hi

i'm French and my english is so bad sorry

i have 22 years old 
i've got a spiders since 10 years and i'm interresting by the genius Cyriocosmus and other little theraphosidae (Hapalopus, Holothele and other)

friendly

Térence


----------



## Phancyface724

*My introduction*

I've been a member for about a month now, but never introduced myself. My name is Cosette (pronounced Ko-set since I know you're wondering) and I'm from Nanticoke, PA. I'm 26 and married with 2 children (H. sapiens). 

My step father actually got me started in the hobby. He got me a Rose Hair when I was 9 or 10 years old. The only reason he got it for me was to pi$$ my mother off, lol, but I really enjoyed it. I think I had it about 10 or 11 years and then it died. My husband isn't a fan of tarantulas, so the thought of owning another one wasn't really an option...or so I thought. 

I got his "permission" to get 1...and only 1, but it couldn't be an aggressive one.  UGH well, that takes the fun away. To make a long story short that was 2 months ago and my collection is up to 21 and I'm expecting 5 more next week. And yes, I have OBTs, Cobalt Blues and Pokies ;P He enjoys the hobby a little bit now, out of curiosity and amazement, but it is my passion.  

I'm here to make friends with the same interests and learn as much as I can.


----------



## nAscA

Hi all,
my name is Rene. Im from Czech Rep. (Europe).  I'm interested about tarantulas and scorpions about 16 years.


----------



## agama

hi, i have been hear before but i havent been active...
so i dicided to post hear first...

oh yeah here is a URL to my forum i creatred...l
http://mtgreborn.motionsforum.com/forum.htm


----------



## x007

*New*

Hello everyone I'm from minnesota new to tarantula keeping. Really enjoying it I have 1- 4 inch Brachypelma Boehmei have had for two molts. Also in April picked up Grammostola Pulchripes 5 inch. Not nsure on sexes but working on it. Look forward to talking with everyone.


----------



## Bamboo

Hello, my name is Becca and I am from Ottawa, ON (Canada). I am 20 years old and I have been interested in tarantulas for about a year an a half. I don't have any yet, but I was hellbent on researching as much as possible first. I decided that I would like a c. cyaneopubescens and I was waiting for one to be available.  Just last week, I found out that a breeder nearby has a bunch of s'lings for sale, and I hope to pick one up. I wasn't exactly planning on a s'ling, but I feel like I'm up to the challenge and it'll be fun watching the little guy or girl grow up.

I love all animals in general, but I am particularly passionate about herps. I also have pet rats, a cat, a 8 year old female GSD, and fish. I consider myself an artist. I love doing pencil and charcoal drawings and painting. Some of my other interests include gardening, cooking and caving. I look forward to getting to know everybody here and exchanging info


----------



## JacenBeers

I have been a member for a long time but did not come around the forums much since I moved to Calgary and so I am re-introducing myself. I am Jacen. I have been collecting tarantulas for 10 years. I used to have 27 at the peak but sold or lost most of them when I moved and then subsequently bought a cat that killed a bunch of them. Now I no longer have that cat and my new cat is nice so I have started collecting again. My current collection includes:

Brachypelma albopilosum
Ephebopus murinus
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Grammastola pulchra
Lampropelma violaceopes
Avicularia metallica


----------



## ur_face:)

*hello*

Im new into this whole tarantula thing..my boyfriend has been into it for about 2 months now..i just got into about like 3 weeks ago! Im excited, my first tarantula will arrive tomorrow! Im getting an a. versicolor  We will have a collection of 10 tarantulas by tomorrow. We are sooo excited!


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan

Hey folks Im new. What can I say since I was a kid ive had a fascination with stuff that can potentially bite me. I grew up in south africa and have fond memories of hunting baboon tarantulas down by the back fence and at the rubbish tip. Scorpions snakes frogs spiders monkeys parrots. If you can think of it ive probably had it at some stage. but im limited mainly to t's because i live in an apartment in korea now. So hi again.


----------



## MichiganReptiles

*Hello*

Hi all. As you can tell from the name I am a reptile person, never thought I would be interested in spiders. I've spent a lot of time watching YouTube videos (mainly Rob C's) and my interest has been piqued. I'm here to find out more and see what happens.

By the way my name is Toni.. my husband is Jeremy. Not sure if he'll be on here much, he's not much of a spider guy, but you never know.


----------



## Kari McWest

*Howdy!*

Howdy y'all!
Most of you know me, or know of me, and I'm finally in!

I particularly wanted to join at this momet to promote a Biology of Arachnids class being offered by Angelo State University and Kilgore College. I will post that in the main general announcements thread, so look for it! 

Kari McWest
ATS Associate Editor
Canyon, TX


----------



## j-boy

Hello everyone!!

My name is Jonathan and I'm 10 years old. I'm in the 4th grade. Now, just because I'm "little" doesn't mean you guys have to treat me like i'm little. I don't own any tarantulas but, I have had a wood spider that was about 4 inches. I mostly colect Black Lace-Weavers (Amaurobius ferox) and Hacklemesh Weavers (Amaurobiidae). At this time 
I have a 1 inch Amaurobius ferox that I caught and last night She mated with a male that I found wandering around. I will have an update in her in a few days or so. 

Well that is it, i just wanted to interduce myself...


----------



## Toirtis

Greetings. My name is Christian...I reside in Calgary, Alberta, Canada. I got my first tarantula in 1979 and kept them until 2001 (I was very fortunate to have Stan and Marguerite Schultz living just a couple of blocks from me for several years), when I took a break for 9 years. Recently, I purchased a B. albospilosum sling from Ollie Meidinger, and my fiancee became quickly enamoured with Ts...it is now 3 weeks later and we have a burgeoning collection of 14, mostly slings:

0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Brachypelma albospilosum
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
0.1.0 Grammasola rosea
0.0.1 Grammastola pulchripes
0.0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi
0.0.1 Vitalius vellutinus
0.0.1 Eupalaestrus campestratus 

I know that we will probably have 50+ by this fall.


----------



## jamesgriff

hey! my name is james and im from chicago il, i been collecting since december my twin brother also collects t's and bought me a rose hair for chrismas, i used to be very scared of them but i man'd up and now not scared at all, im 22 and now have 19 t's im starting off breeding this month with a trio of red faze rose hairs and looking forward to buying more as time goes on to also breed more and more


----------



## Trigger66

*Hello!*

Been lurking for some time now, had an interesting experience I wanted to share about my latest T. I've had T's on and off for about 30 years now, starting with a Haitian Black (phormictopus cancerides, I think) when I was in still in grade school. Beautiful T that was, had the most amazing purple sheen right after molting. Nasty though, after what I've learned since then I'm glad I chickened out when I first tried to hold it - and never tried again! Since then I've had numerous others, including a King Baboon (male unfortunately, he met his natural demise many years ago), Curlyhairs, a Mexican red-knee (lost him when the heat/electricity went out in the middle of winter), P. Murinus, a T. Blondi. My most recent (and currently only) T is a juvenile Acanthoscurria Geniculata my wife bought for me as a Christmas present. She just molted 3 days ago for the second time, pics will be posted shortly. After her first molt in January, she lost both her fangs! Not sure why, but I did see that they were back after this last molt - Yay!


----------



## Cider

Toirtis said:


> Recently, I purchased a B. albospilosum sling from Ollie Meidinger, and my fiancee became quickly enamoured with Ts...it is now 3 weeks later and we have a burgeoning collection of 14, mostly slings:
> 
> 0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
> 0.0.1 Brachypelma albospilosum
> 0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
> 0.0.2 Avicularia versicolor
> 0.0.1 Avicularia metallica
> 0.1.0 Grammasola rosea
> 0.0.1 Grammastola pulchripes
> 0.0.1 Aphonopelma hentzi
> 0.0.1 Vitalius vellutinus
> 0.0.1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
> 
> I know that we will probably have 50+ by this fall.



Hello Everyone

I am the enamored fieance! Toirtis is right though it has only been 3 weeks and I just can not get enough of these little guys. My favorite at this time is my Brachypelma emilia and at only 1" big in body and the colour coming out more and more I think that she shall stay my favorite so far.

Talk to you all later
Cheers!


----------



## tolongest99

*Hi*

Hi! Good day to evryone... I'm Francis from the Philippines. I've been collecting tarantulas & scorpions since 2008. I would like to thank the Arachnoboards Admins for activating my account.:worship::worship: 
Here are some of my collections:

2x B. Emilia
2x B. Albopilosum
1x B. Smithi
1x B. Vagans
2x P. Emperator
2x P. Transvaalicus
1x.R. Junceus
1x C. Gracilis (Cuban)
5x C. Excilucauda

and lots of Hottentotta Hottentotta!! lolz! 

I've lost some of my collections because of typhoon Ondoy that struck our country last September 2009. The spp. i listed are new acquisitions from some of most respected breeders in our country.


----------



## ribonzz

Hi, i live in Sumatra, Indonesia. There's so many spiders and other arachna creatures. Want to find a nique one? come here


----------



## Ecstasy

Hello.

I'm Neal, and I'm 25 year's old. I've been a member of VL.com for quite sometime, and have had a lot of experience with scorpions, but due to real life issues, had to part with my collection, although I did hang on to one little guy. I'm located in Louisiana(USA), and I'm a Correctional Officer.

EDIT:

Now I'm back on the hunt for the 3 original species I as after, and still no luck.


----------



## Pearty

Hey all, I'm gary, 22, from newcastle in the united kingdom, just started my collection since i've got my own place for the first time with the girlfriend. we've currently got ourselves two Tarantula's and a corn snake.

oh yeah, and i'm a huuuuuuge linkin park fan


----------



## sja69

Hi,

I'm Steve, 41 years old and from the UK.

I'm brand spanking new to the hobby but have done as much reading and research as I think necessary to make a start with a new pet (received first animal this morning and will shortly post about it in appropriate forum).

I first became interested in tarantulas and the idea of owning one as a pet a few years ago - this is when I started reading up on the subject and started to collect bits and pieces of equipment in preparation to house a new pet.

However, this (and a few other things) were inadvertently put on the back-burner when my 16 1/2 year old dog passed away a little over 2 years ago, which put me in a bit of a low state for quite a while as I loved the boy to bits, resulting in a lack of motivation to an extent.

But I'm ready now to do some more nurturing, though without the worry of having to leave a pet alone at home for the duration of the long hours that I work (don't worry, I had a dog sitter for my old boy but another dog would be too much hassle right now, not that a spider is a replacement or anything).

I think spiders and other arachnids, in fact exotic creatures in general, are fascinating animals and I'm looking forward to caring for my new pet and watching it grow, as goes for any others I may acquire in the near future.


----------



## kyle2010

*new to boards, and need info*

hey, new here, have a tarantula, and im moving at the end of the month. been trying to sell it, but no ones seems to really want it. so ive been trying to find a source that will ship my tarantula. i know of a place that will ship reptiles, but not to sure if they will do arachnids as well. anyone know of somewhere in the gta area that will ship or should i package it up myself and ship it out express to my new adress? any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. thanks......:?


----------



## smallara98

Hey, I am smallara98 (Brandon). Im 12 and already have 12 ts  Very addicted! You can also find my YouTube channel at SmallArachnidBlogger. Planning to have 20 ts or more by the end of this summer


----------



## mersch

Hello all! Just acquired a tarantula this past Friday. haven't had one in almost 20 years!  (use to own 8). This recent one was a "rescue" buying. I had been thinking the last few months of getting another pet, I work a lot of 12 hour shifts.I ruled out dogs, cats, birds, was wanting something that was almost carefree. So the tarantula was always coming to the front of my list of a good pet to have with my lifesyle.  When I take my grandson to the mall, we always have to go to the pet store.  (I hate this pet store) . There have quite of bit of stock that usually seems to be sick or just died.  We always stop and look at the tarantulas, the past few times ALL their ts had just recently died, for "various" reasons. They had just received some ts that day.  So I got one, hopefully it shall live long and prosper!!  So far, 2 and half days later Mr T. is acting normal, ate, and has some webbing. My grandson came up with the name Mr T, (found out later on the news, that friday was actually the real Mr T's B-day, LOL, kind of fitting I think  Found this site researching tarantulas on the web, found myself forgetting info regarding this creatures.


----------



## lancej

*Hello*

How rude of me!  I joined over a month ago and I'm just now getting around to introducing myself (to be honest, I didn't know about this thread)!  I'm 40 years old, married to a very understanding, wonderful, arachnophobic (I'm working on this with her) woman (Stephanie), and I have 3 AWESOME children (1 boy, Jason, and 2 girls, Madison and Heather).  I kept and bred arachnids from 1990 until 1998, at which time I got out keeping and breeding ( my life was just too busy).  I did some collecting to suppliment my income.  Now I have more time to devote to keeping and breeding arachnids again.  My favorites are tarantulas and scorpions.  I started back last year with a few t's, and now I have several hundred.  I just got my second sac of the year (P. cambridgei, my first this year was H. mac.).


----------



## VinceG

Hey, my name is Vincent, I'm from an island near Montreal, and I'm new to keeping tarantulas, but I always loved them. I only have 4 Ts right now, but I hope to get more in the futur! 

That's it!


----------



## Shaka

Hey everyone, name's Danny, from South Africa and pretty new to Tarantulas. Was given my first one as a gift - it was  Pterinochilus Murinus (Usumbara Starburst) what a great way to start. No bites yet, except the hobby itself, now have 9 T's and only been in this hobby for about 2 months.

Loving it.


----------



## Midknight xrs

Hi there,
Starting out as an arachnophobe and ordered myself my first T, a B. Smithi.  Spent the last two weeks really researching and been more interested in the because of my entemology class.  Had a chance to hold one at a recent bug show and was hooked.  Hopefully this will be a good experience.  I must say, this site is a wealth of info and thanks.
Chris.


----------



## Rex Libris

I have no tarantulas. I am researching, thinking to get some in a few months. I like _Grammostola pulchripes_ and understand that they are docile, get large, and don't need high humidity (hard to maintain in this climate).  And they're very pretty. They're mostly a little expensive for adults but it looks like raising spiderlings is doable and fun.

The more I look at tarantulas, the cuter they appear.


----------



## Nikkeh

kyle2010 said:


> hey, new here, have a tarantula, and im moving at the end of the month. been trying to sell it, but no ones seems to really want it. so ive been trying to find a source that will ship my tarantula. i know of a place that will ship reptiles, but not to sure if they will do arachnids as well. anyone know of somewhere in the gta area that will ship or should i package it up myself and ship it out express to my new adress? any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. thanks......:?


When i moved house i packed mine up in a deli cup with lots of cotton wool inside to make sure no bumps hurt her and kept her on my lap during the journey to the new house.


----------



## Wesker 121

Guess I'll kick things off by introducing myself.  I'm Aaron, and I collect spiders native to here in central Indiana (further if I get the chance).  I currently have 2 wolf spiders, a bold jumper, several harvestmen, a yellow garden spider, and a fisher spider.


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713

Greetings! I am new to the hobby myself. I am looking to acquire a G. pulchra soon. I was "gifted" a G. rosea and I fell in love with the little guy. (Yes, it's a boy. He has the tibial spurs...) Do you know anyone looking to sell any G. pulchra slings?

I totally agree with you about the Singapore Blue. I am soooooooo looking forward to having one.... someday.... when I'm ready.... and I know enough.... They are spectacular!


----------



## LethalxLorelei

Hiii!


My name is Lorelei and I am about 4 months into the world of bugs. I just started working in a lab and cater to everything from cockroaches, to fruit flies, and of course the tarantulas. I want to learn more about everything so I decided to join this forum, as it looks to be full of awesome people and even more lovely bugs


----------



## KyuCop

Hi all, greetings from Finland. I´m over 50 yrs old guy and have had some birdspiders few years now. Poes are my main interests and have Nhandus and few others here too. Hope to learn a lot from you all.
rgds
Ari


----------



## _timisdrunk_

I'm Tim!!!!


----------



## mashie14

hello!   i'm matt and i'm an addict  i have 3 daughters who share my passion and a very understanding wife who HATES it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leoloverchelann

*hi all*

Hi every1 my name is chelann. i own 2 leopard geckos 1 male(brain) 1 female(pinky) ive had them for about 3weeks now and so far ive had lots of problems getting them to settle in, first it was the male but now he seems fine but the female is now not eating and is losing quiet a lot of weight she still has some fat in her tail but not as much as when i got her. Ive tried enticing her with some wax worms but no joy, ive even tried cutting a wax worms head off and rubbing it gently on her mouth she does lick her lips but doesnt entertain eating it she is drinking but im getting concerned as its been about a week and half since seeing her eat......any ideas???????????????


----------



## mikkwa

*Brand new to forum & the keeping of tarantulas!*

Hi, to everyone here. I of course am new to the forum. I am also brand new to the keeping of tarantulas. I truly never thought I'd purposely bring a "spider" into my home! I am a reptile person & keep several kinds of snakes, so this is a bit of a stretch for me. I just decided I wanted to experience the arachnid world for a change of pace. I have limited info' on tarantulas (that will change shortly). I went to my local pet store and bought the only tarantula they had, a sub-adult female Chilian Rose Hair. I didn't have any info' on that species, so I started searching the internet. I found a site that had really good info' and it mentioned this forum. I figure there's no place better to learn than from folks that are well versed in tarantula care. So here I am in all my ignorant-but-blissful glory. In other words I am putty in ya'lls hands, so please mold me into a good arachnid owner. I welcome any and all suggestions & info' I need to make "Tessa Tarantula" a happy new member to my family. I will now go to my profile and create my image.


----------



## JamieC

Hi all. I'm Jamie. I've been keeping T's for almost a year now. I have 4x A.Versicolor slings and 4x A.Minatrix juveniles. Hoping to expand my knowledge while raising my T's and hope to add to my collection soon.


----------



## dree

Hi, I'm Andrea and I've been interested in bugs my whole life. I'm a veterinary assistant and I'm working on my Bachelor of Science in biology although it's on hold at the moment. When I do get to my upper years entomology will be my focus. Currently I have a female Poecilotheria Metallica as the lonely specimen in my collection. As well I keep central american cichlids as well as boas.


----------



## DemonAsh

Hello World!! I'm Rob.. I'm from Chicago, but live in Milwaukee now. (yeah I know.. I'm sorry too) I have around 20-25 spiders, mosty T's, but a few wolf spiders and recently a Black Widow I found at my folk's place in IL. My favorite of which is my P. Regalis>>  awesome!  I also raise/breed tropical freshwater fish. Non pet-related hobbies are playing tunes, listenening to tunes, writing tunes and writing books that will probably never be published...  I'm here on arachnoboards because I'm planning on my first breeding experiment soon and I'm sure I'll need some help. 


 Damned if ya do damned if ya don't


----------



## jednasest

Hello every1, Im 15 and my name is Peter. Im from Slovakia(Europe).

My T's collection:
Acanthoscurria geniculata 2x
Aphonopelma anax
Brachypelma albopilosum 3x(female, male ,juv.)
Brachypelma vagans 3x
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Ephebopus cyanognathus
Grammostola pulchripes female
Grammostola rosea 2x
Holothele incei 4x(female, juv., juv., female)
Hysterocrates sp hercules 2x
Hysterocrates cf laticeps
Lasiodora parahybana 3x(female, juv., juv.)
Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
Pamphobeteus fortis
Phormictopus platus
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria striata
Psalmopoeus irminia female
Psalmopoeus reduncus female
Pterinochilus lugardi
Pterinochilus murinus RCF
Tapinauchenius gigas female
Tapinauchenius violaceus male adult

Scorpions:
Babycurus jacksoni
Pandinus imperator


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Hi i'm Jace I live in West Jordan,Utah.I've been keeping T's for about 8 months.
Current Collection:
Female Grammostola Pulchripes
A.versicolor juv
MM Avicularia Metallica
Avicularia Avicularia sling
Female E.campersratus
Brachypelma Albopilosum sling
Lasiodora Parahybana sling
P.murinus juv


----------



## schnautzr

A big "hey y'all" from southern Indiana.

I'm Bob and I collect and kill arthropods as a scientist. Recently, I caught a cobweb spider who made an egg sac, and I kept her in a coke bottle where she hatched about 30 or so spiderlings. Excitement!

Now I'm taking advantage of the abundance of _Loxosceles reclusa_ in my home (gotta call em slantlegs so Mom doesn't call the exterminator) and trying to catch enough to breed them so I can study these fascinatingly feared spiders. Feeding them has been lots of work, as coaxing a moth out of a bottle and into a jar is pretty difficult work, especially with mutliple moths in the same bottle. Even finding and catching moths takes a lot of patience.


----------



## squeshy

hi everyone I'm squeshy, all i can say is that i love exotic pets especially arachnids. I've just accidentally discovered this site while I'm surfing about some information about scorpion.:clap:


----------



## Korni

Hi, my name is Leo!

I'm nearly 19 and from Germany.

I keep Rhopalurus sp. and some Avicularia.
My problem is, that I have a adult female Rhopalurus pintoi, but I cannot find a male in Germany :/


----------



## TheOnlyBest_

**

Hi. =]
I'm Lou. 18 (19 in July. Woo.) Live near Cocoa Beach/Cape Canaveral, Fl, and I've lived here my entire life. Going to school to study Sports Medicine and I want to work at the Fl School of the Deaf and Blind in their sports program. I love cars (American Muscle) and like to go to races with my friends. And read, a lot. :1:
I got my first (and only, thus far) Tarantula, an A. Avic named Mo, about 2 months ago. And he's still alive, mostly thanks to much research done before hand, and because Arachnoboards. =]
Ehh.. That's all. Normal girl 'till you get to know me. =]

-Lou


----------



## Jaydizzle05

Herro everybody.
I'm Jerry, I live in Anchorage, AK, and I've lived here basically my whole life. I am 22 years old, will be 23 in August. I have a passion for Mixed Martial Arts and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, video games, cars (all kinds), and technology.

I currently train in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and MMA in hopes to fight someday professionally. As of right now I work for the state as an office clerk. I drive a 2006 Acura RSX Type-S, which I love.

I have done 2 years of college at UAA and decided that I cannot afford it at this point of my life, I have been paying out of pocket as I am too scared to get a student loan =P.
I currently care for a Ball Python (Mauricio), who is a little over a year old.

This may sound funny but I have a very mild case of arachnophobia which I hope to cure by getting a tarantula. I love scorpions, it's just tarantulas/spiders that get to me. I know very little about them so I hope to learn a lot from everyone here and eventually get my own T/spider/scorp.


----------



## BAM1082

*Hi.*

Hi there, 
Im Bammer. 
21 from Ont. Canada. I currently have 3 scorpions. 
A Red Claw, an Asain Forest , and a Ophistothalmus Walberghi... or Tri colored Burrowing scorpion. 

Hope to meet some others. Im interested in growing my collection and pursing pairs for each.

Jaydizzle, def check out some scorpions. There really neat to keep.


----------



## christianD

hello arachnoboards community!
my name is christian
from minnesota
just looking for breeders/sellers to purchase from 
and 
just be a part of the community.


----------



## Tang

*another addicted newbie here..*

hi all, I'm Bernard from Malaysia.
I've addicted since I bought my T's 3 weeks ago.
Yeah 3 weeks ago i bought 

0.0.2 Brachypelma Smithi
0.0.3 Grammostola Rosea

That's the beginners T's should have, 
And now not even a month later, I ordered more and goin to arrive on coming Thursday i guess.:clap::clap:
they are.....

0.0.3 Nandhu Chromatus
0.0.6 Aphonopelma Seemani
0.0.2 Grammostola Pulchripes

they're all terrestrial and burrowers, (wanted to get some aboreal species but their speed r quite fast for a beginner) so maybe later when i get used to it then only ill start with buying aboreal species...

well yeah, that's quite a lot of T's for a 3 weeks beginner
really need to learn more from u guys....


----------



## vicnjud4eva

Hello all, we have a chilean rose spider called Boris, he's approx 12 months. He's been with us around 3 months now and we're enjoying him a lot! Our children find him fascinating too.


----------



## ZombieVixen84

*hey hey hey hey!*

i'm 25...name is Erin. i have a rosie...had her a year and a half. my first tarantula. totally love her!


----------



## becky89

Hiya   I'm Becky from the UK. Not been into T's for that long, used to be really scared of them then started looking into them a bit more and found them so interesting. So far I have C.elegans, B.smithi, C.cyaneopubescens, A.avicularia, G.pulchra and T.pruriens  Have a P.irminia and a few G.rosea slings on the way too


----------



## Weiss

hi all. my name's Ueli, 20 years old and I'm from Switzerland.

I only keep scorpions:

-Odontobuthus odonturus
-Buthus occitanus
-Hadrurus Arizonensis
-Bothriurus bonariensis
-Hottentotta polystictus
-Hottentotta caboverdensis
-Centruroides elegans
-Parabuthus villosus black
-Parabuthus villosus typical
-Parabuthus planicauda
-Parabuthus schlechteri
-Uroplectes flavoviridis
-Uroplectes planimanus
-Uroplectes longimanus
-Uroplectes chubbi
-Uroplectes olivaceus
-Uroplectes gracilior
-Uroplectes triangulifer
-Uroplectes vittatus
-Vaejovis spinigerus

Greets Ueli


----------



## GTiBanshee

*Introduction*

Hello all, first time poster, long time reader.  I have a rosie and plan on expanding my invertebrate collection soon to include a scorpion.  I'm not sure what species yet so any suggestion would be great.  My rosie is named "Mr. Spider", because I've been watching to much TV, and on "My name is Earl all the lets are Mr. or Mrs. whatever... so I liked that and went with it.  I also own a vertebrata K9 golden retriever named Cody who loves to sniff the tanks in hope of seeing a cricket move, and then barks till I tell him to back off.  I've had a couple cricket escape attempts and Cody has been vital in their recovery and execution for the attempt, buy way of feeding it to my rosie.  

Well thanx for listening,


----------



## PhobeToPhile

Name: Bobby
Age:21
Major: Environmental Science

Hello everyone. I am a "recovering" arachnophobe (I did not have the phobia until I was 5 for some reason) who is learning to appreciate these creatures. I have already overcome my phobia to the extent that I have become interested in keeping one as a pet ("fuggehdaboutit!" about sums up my parents'-and sister's-reaction) and in doing actual research to try and further the scientific understanding of these creatures. 

 Much of my phobia came from misinformation I kept hearing about spiders-especially regarding spider bites-so as I learn more about the truth I have found repeatedly that my phobia was pretty much baseless.  I actually feel a little bit silly now. I look forward to learning more about tarantulas, and maybe even getting one as a pet someday.


----------



## Ryan Pearson

Hi all, i'm Ryan from scotland.
I have 17 T's (i want more), 1 true, a snake and a mad dog 
Hopefully expand my knowledge of spiders a bit more on arachnoboards!


----------



## rommell the fox

hi im andy im from west midlands uk and im basically on here for sales at mo and to regale in various articles about my favourite genus of tarantula none other than the good old theraphosa blondi!


----------



## malevolentrobot

you know, i'm not sure if i ever actually got around to introducing myself? hmmm.

my name is holly, and i've actually been lurking here for a while, nothing serious, just doing research and checking my facts after i picked up my first T (good ol' rosea). i had previously never really been into arachnids (actually, they scared the hell out of me but we see them all the time in the foothills and stuff) but always kept bugs as a kid, mantids being a favourite.

after my first T, i got many fair warnings i'd get hooked but i didn't believe them!... and then i got to handle the sweetest MF _G. pulchripes_ at my LPS and was hooked. i'm up to 4 T's currently, but i have plans for a few more, maybe 15. hopefully the boy wont leave me by then...

my inverts: MF G. rosea, "'captain mal' maleficent reynolds", and my unsexed: G. pulchripes, "sushi", B. bohemei, "wrex" & B. smithi, "riley"

i work at a small chain pet store, and have been for quite some time, so if you start bashing _*ALL*_ pet store employees you might draw a bit of my ire, but we'll be cool after i say my piece. other than that, i like writing, reading, all kinds of music, and fanning in a couple tv show fandoms. i spend too much time online probably...

and with that i leave you:







 PEACE


----------



## BugBoyShinobi

'Sup, I'm Eric, I got 3 scorpions right now, planning on getting one more to finish the two couples, one male and female Pandinus Imperator, and one male/female Pandinus Cavimanus family.  

I got TONS of pictures, I think I might be a little obsessed with the critters, my mom always called me "BugBoy" which is where I got the idea for my forum name.

I'm thinking of adding to my collection, not with more scorpions since I'm trying to breed them, need room for more lol, but something like a nice little Goliath Spider would nice, or just something smaller like a Rose hair...

Anyway, thanks for reading and if you guys want to see some scorpion vids I got plenty on youtube.com  here's a link to my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/NinjaRick1 Enjoy!


----------



## popkin

Hello, I'm Katie, 28yrs old, from the CA Central Valley.

Long time.... referencer (I don't think "lurker" quite fits), first time poster.  Just about every time I have done a search on land creatures without spines, I end up here, and usually end up using the info.  So thanks for that!

I grew up in the foothills catching lizards and rolly-pollies.  For as long as I can remember, I've been enamored with Trilobite fossils (strange but true... they're so cute!).  What does that have to do with anything?  The first time I saw a Blaptica Dubia nymph, I immediately thought that they were the cutest dang things, as they look remarkably similar to my beloved fossil.  I only grew to love them more when I got a few to keep, and found them very mellow and camera friendly.  

Outside of the world of wildlife, I like to cook.  Food for people is fascinating, food for pets is fascinating, and food for food for pets is fascinating to me.  I also like to take photographs.  About half the subjects on my deviantart account are of the animal variety (link in my profile)


----------



## AdieSWA

*Hi*

My names Adrian, Im from the UK and got my first T yesterday (a "rosie") lookign forward to talking to some of you and getting advice haha


----------



## Infidel

Hello my name is Infidel and I am here to give away some free Dubia.......


----------



## bri1989

hi! im from the philippines! im new to this hobby and i ve got my first t! an albopilosum! thanks guys!


----------



## Mr. Tinkletoes

Hi hi hello! I don't yet own a tarantula but I'm going to be getting one on the 27th as a birthday gift from my girl. My entire life I've been horrified of spiders but tarantula's always struck me as different, maybe cause they aren't so small and fast as the usual Saskatchewan spiders.. 

I'll be getting a rose haired tarantula and I'm very interested to see what the little guy has to offer. I plan to give him/her top quality care so that it may grow to its fullest!

I have pondered the idea of breeding tarantula's and I hope with this experience I will have the knowledge required to do so.


----------



## Abyssus

Hey, I'm Jon and own 15 tarantulas. I'm an avid collector always looking to find a species that strikes me a "cute." I'm 17 and got my first tarantula at 9.


----------



## Dragoness

I'm Jen - I have stumbled across these boards a few times while searching for info on bugs. Glad to be here.


----------



## Silberrücken

*Hi All!*

I'm Maggie, and I am new to Arachnoboards. I hope to meet many new friends here. The wealth of Info here is just astounding! Greets to all, from Florida! M


----------



## Biffy Pyro

YO! i'm Simon i'm from Glasgow in Scotland, i own a Brachypelma Smithii and a house spider, i have other pets as well, 2 snakes and 2 rats, stumbled on here a few times when i was looking for info on my first T so i thought i'd join!


----------



## jb62

*new*

Hi.. I'm John and I'm from England and I belong to two other sites and my t's are 1 subadult B.smithi unsexed. And 1 juvi B.albopilosum.
I heard about this site from robc ( tarantulaguy1976 & Jon3800 ) on YouTube.
I am at the mo researching Brachypelma albiceps for my third t.
I have not has hands on with my t's but might with my albop as it's 4.5cm in size and my smithi doesn't come across as the hands on type.

Hope to chat to you some time.

John.


----------



## jumpingspider66

Nice to meet everyone.My name is micheal and I love spiders.


----------



## wokjow

*Hello!*

Hi....hmmm, been planning on joining a site like this for a while. My name is Julian Fischer and I live in Zimbabwe, i have had an avid fascination with bitey crawly things since i was a toddler in Tanzania. when i was old enough to do a bit of research i became obsessed with spiders and snakes and began collecting anything which piqued my interest. starting with rain spiders, whip scorpions,various recluse species, large rock scorpions common to zimbabwe, solifugids,orb weavers,jumping spidrs ,cork trapdoor spiders and when i could finally find them....baboon spiders. 

I was always very impressed by theraphosids and all myglamorphs in general with their primitive robotic mannerisms. i started a baboon spider collection and caught a number of species, most of which i couldn't identify. thankfully i documented my finds and photographed my specimens, discovering most of the candidates to be of the harpactira family. I also discovered one day that my dad's farm had an abundance of ceratogyrus species and i began digging em up, most of these i released back into their habitats with one which grew very large and died of old age. today(after four years) i went back to my dads farm and caught a fine ceratogyrus marshalli specimen and decided to join this forum.

so currently i'm looking after one big honduran curly hair named lolita, a baby chilean rose hair, another baby salmon pink birdeater, and the latest arrival a greater horned baboon spider.

I want to know if anyone feels like helping me identify a few of the species i caught when i was younger, i still have the photographs and will happily put them up for discussion 

thank you!!!

so


----------



## kylestl

Hi,
i have kept T's for awhile now but never saw everything the hobby had. I just got 25+ T's on a craigslist add. 2 goliath bird eaters, 2 white striped bird eaters, 1 pink salmon, 1 orange banded or pink salmon ( I don't know) 1 green bottle blue. 1 orange baboon tarantula, 1 red knee, 1 or 2 choco golden knee (I think), a few rosehairs, a red rump, 1 p. fortis. and some un named ones too. I look forward to posting on here!


----------



## jcrow209

Hi.I'm Josh.New to this site,and fairly new to the hobby.I have 10 T's and counting.My goal is to own and breed every species in the Poecilotheria and Avicularia genus' as well as soooo many others! I love this site, I'm on everyday.It's so useful and you really feel like your in a little cyber community, awesome!!!Great to be here and meet all of you!!!


----------



## KittenRD

Hi everyone, I got my first 4 slings yesterday and am so excited!


----------



## Lunar Gecko

Just got my first Brachypelma smithi yesterday. Very happy.
Looking into getting some emperor scorps from a friend and maybe Gecarcinus quadratus when I get a good set up. Besides that I keep lots of dubias, isopods (orange and common) also 3 tubs of spring tails. Non inverts is mostly geckos and a few cats.


----------



## syndicate

Hey Lunar!Welcome to the forum.
This is Chris (Theraphosidae) from Pangea ;]
-Chris


----------



## peterock44

howdy everyone,

joined this site a lil while ago and never introduced myself.  i've been outa the hobby for a few years but a buddy piqued my interest in it again so im off and running.  years ago i kept many t's.  mostly they got traded in for snakes or donated to zoo type institutions.  

currently i have:
1 P.regalis
1 A.purpurea
1 B.boehmei
1 H.lividum
w/
3 A.versicolors (coming from artin)
1 Tapinauchenius cupreus (coming from ktbg)
2 A.avic (coming from ktbg)

loads of info contained in this site.  for all the other new people just sift through the bickering (waaaaay to many threads digress into im right/your wrong threads)to get at the real info.

-peter :razz:


----------



## HokiPoeci82191

Hey everyone..
Names Matt
I sold all my T,s about 1 1/2 years ago and just started getting back into them.
Right now i currently have:
1 L. violaceopes female... (singapore blue
1 N.chromatus.... Brazilian red and white.
Thats it right now. but have 11 more on the way in about 4 days.

Other critters i have
blackthroat monitor
nile monitor
savannah monitor.
pitbull and a cat. 

Im new to this site so if you have a advice or want to get to know me or looking to sell or trade... or even just talk, shoot me an email... lilhen414@aim.com.
Thanks
Matt.


----------



## jaE_millz_01

*Hey guys!!!*

hey guys my name is Jon and I recently bought a chilean rose hair tarantula and I would like any advice possible for now. I dont know what sex it is, dont now how to tell either. Also, when the tarantula is grown to a bigger size (its about anywhre between 3-4 inches)..can it eat smaller mice or anything or just stick it to insects? any advice related or non related would be great.


----------



## jaE_millz_01

jaE_millz_01 said:


> hey guys my name is Jon and I recently bought a chilean rose hair tarantula and I would like any advice possible for now. I dont know what sex it is, dont now how to tell either. Also, when the tarantula is grown to a bigger size (its about anywhre between 3-4 inches)..can it eat smaller mice or anything or just stick it to insects? any advice related or non related would be great.




my bad, i meant to say its about 3-4 inches right now. lol


----------



## buliwyf

*hello from denmark*

hello im 29 yers male from denmark i took a breake from spiders for 2 yers but now im back
i have the following spiders atm but more will come heeh 

Lampropelma Nigerrimum 0.0.2


Lampropelma violaceopes 0.0.1


Poecilotheria regalis 0.1.0


regards kim


----------



## yassi

howdy peoples. My name is matt. I live in Las Vegas. i think tarantulas are cool. Ive had a rose hair for 10 years and recently, after watching Robc (tarantulaguy1976) on youtube, i decided to get a more advanced spider. I am diving into the hobby head first by buying a H mac! watching T's on youtube is how i got here!!


----------



## kitsuneboom

*Sluggy Freelance! Oh, wait...that has nothing to do with slugs really.*

Hi all! I'm Boom, from the US. I've just gotten into collecting arthropods and now have six Leopard Slugs. They're plentiful around my house. -_- May as well keep them as pets. I've always been rather into the animals of the squirmy not so very girly type, which is odd, considering that I am a girl. But, I love slugs, they're so cute and seem so smart and beautiful! 

About me, and not my slimy friend passion; I'm 21, female and have a deep love for animals and computers. I love making friends, just PM or IM me whenever you choose if you have a decent typing ability  
Nit-picky I know, but I can't handle text speak in the barest sense even.


----------



## Zak_Attack300

introducing myself again whats up im Zak 

now i can post in different threads instead of just the introduction stuff


----------



## guitarkyle

Hey everyone, I'm really new to this board and to keeping arachnids as pets. I'm from Staten Island, New York, and pretty young. I'm really interested in keeping a harvestman in captivity, if anyone has any information about that please contact me. I also love to observe smaller, more common true spiders, although I can't identify them and don't know that much about them. I hope to have a fun time on this board 
-Kyle


----------



## TragicCharade

Hey all! I've been a lurker without an account for a while ever since I bought my first t a couple years back. Finally got around to actually joining and look foreward to mingling and very possibly asking alot of silly questions haha. I freaked out terribly when Stella decided to molt 'right side up' but she's absolutely fine.

I am 20 years old and slowly working on a degree in entomology, possibly arachnology. I'd love to study in depth the life cycle, behavior, and distribution of the Salticid family some day. For now though I'm just chillin' in my parent's basement LOL


----------



## KoriTamashii

Hi!

I'm Stephanie. I live in Nebraska, and I started collecting tarantulas last October. I started with one G. rosea, and found myself addicted. I now have 20 T's, and I love all of the little buggers.

I write, chase tornadoes, and still baby talk my cats no matter who is around.

I have three cats, and two ferrets. I love my little fuzzballs.

I heard of this lovely place from the magical wonder known as Google. Hail Google!:clap:


----------



## K.K.I.

Hi Im K.K.I and I today bought a P. Regalis Semi-Adult. Its my first spider.


----------



## ArachnidJackson

*My name is...*

Benjamin Jackson and I'm from Kingsport, Tennessee.
I have 11 T's and I've been meaning to join the boards for over a month now, but I just couldn't seem to find the time to. So here I am.
I hope I can find more specific help in taking care of my T's and I can make friends to last a life time.
I enjoy talking about my T's like you wouldn't believe. I have many pending Q's that I need an answer to and I also want to post pics of my total collection and get an outside opinion of which specific species they are.
For instance: I have 3 Guyana Pink Toes (Avicularia Avicularia) and this is my dilemma. One shoots the silk, the other two do not. All three look the same, but all 3 do not have that defensive tactic, this leads me to believe I have two separate species and I do not need to add the third "supposed" Guyana Pink Toe to my enclosure. I have two already in the same enclosure, I have had them together for 2+ weeks. No cannibalism as of yet (YEA!) which makes me very happy. The older, larger T hasn't ate in over 3 weeks, perhaps 5. When I first purchased this T I wasn't keeping logs of what I did on a daily basis when interacting with my T's, that is a different case now.

Also, I'll stop while I'm ahead and jump on the boards.


----------



## Ghostmooner

Hello, I am Ghostmooner. I am a semi-noob right now, (july 2010).
I love tarantulas, and am starting a small collection. 
I have been around and owned tarantulas all my life. 
but only 2-3 species untill now. my father, when he use to work for
Becktle back in the day back down in southern CA, would bring home
tarantulas he'd find crossing the road in the fall. and for about 5 years, I owned a rose hair, then it died from a complication in a molt, and for many years after words, nothing. and about last year, I baught myself 2 emporer 
scorpions, which I hugely loved. I learned alot about keeping tropical species with them, damp soil, hot climate. I had them in a very large aquarium my mother found at a yardsale, like a 30 galleoner or so. I put in potting soil to about 6" deep, and made this black lava rock cave for them using rocks we have around town. I called the big one Big Chief Thunder Claws, and the smaller one Citizian Snips. the smaller one was much more aggressive and fast moving. I kept a heating pad under the glass where their cave chamber was. they seemed very happy, but one winter night, the pad broke and they froze to death. :*(  been a gap for some time since, then around the fall of last year I got Hairy, my 4" female Rose hair. (I suck at names) been keeping her happy and fed since. Now i'm looking to expand and gather a small collection of Ts. 5-6 Ts in all, starting with the most docile and popular of the ground dwelling Ts. I have no interest in the arboreals, or tree twelling Ts, they are too fast and aggressive for my tastes. I want only Ts I can handle with my hands for the time being, despite I even want to collect a T. blondi, yes I know how agressive and quick they can be. I've seen some youtube vids of them. I want one that's about 4-5" in size to start with, and let her grow up from there, being carefull over the years on how I keep her, learning, and wisening. but for now, I want to start simple, docile and cool looking. Chaco Golden knees, Mexican Flame Knees, Red Knees, and Red rumps. and hopefully, if I can find one, a Brazilan black. (pulchra).
I already sent payment to Crows Arachnids for a 5" Chaco Golden knee female. I have alittle around $100 left for another T, if any sellers read this and have anything that i'm looking for, send me a M, and we'll see what we can work out. (July 2010). i'm sure i'll be posting dumb questions and thing all over this site, as I'm new to it. so i'll see u in the forums!


----------



## cally

Hey I'm Cally... not so new to tarantulas, but new to the concept of dealing with them online. I'm still in high school, and I hope to learn a lot from this forum.


----------



## Chelicerae

Yo, relatively new California resident, looking for T-Fans in Orange County areas?????


----------



## Tenbatsu

Im Taylor and I am 18. I have 4 tarantulas, also from Ohio, US.


----------



## gus_mccrae

Hello!  Name's Paul and I live in SC.  I've been fascinated with spiders from an early age and just took the plunge with my 1st (a rose) last Sat.  Learning a ton from the boards & having a blast so far.


----------



## BigOtto

*Intro*

Hello everyone my names Jake I live in Illinois and I'm 31. I've just recently become interested in keeping/collecting tarantulas. I don't have any yet but I'm thinking my first would be a Mexican Fireleg or a Green Bottle Blue. Don't know exactly what I'm getting into but I'm reading up a bunch and learning quickly.


----------



## rig4

*Hi*

Hi everyone. My name is Rafael. I live in St. Petersburg FL. B. Smithi is the T that started it for me. While my collection is comparatively small (4 total -B. Smithi, B. Boehmei, G. Pulchra, and P. Miranda), that number will surely increase. You can say I caught the "bug". Enjoy the boards and hope to learn a lot of new things here.


----------



## Urban_M86

Hello im new to the forum looking to buy 2 emperor scorpins and eager to learn :worship:


----------



## scornwell86

Hello, I'm Sam. I'm 23. I live in Northern VA and I love the outdoors, photography, and I enjoy arachnids as well as reptiles. Not really good at introductions of myself, if u wanna know more about me just ask


----------



## jt@tateo1

*hello from florida*

Hi,to all and thanks for sharing so much knowlegde I curently have three t"s 1 starburst baboon a chinese fawn and a rosie . I am a beginner but did keep t"s back when i was in junior high i had at the time a pinkfoot and scorpion. My mission is to learn more about keeping these awesome creatures and to understand how to succesfully establish a great collection of these animals and to fully undestand the behaviors of each species i intend to keep .


----------



## tarantulamex

Hey, name's Randy and I'm new to the board. Originally from the States but now I live in Mexico. I have seven tarantulas:2 B. Vagans, 2 Mexican Tigers, 2 Mexican Flame Knees and 1 African Starburst Baboon. I joined to keep up on things. Here,not too many people like tarantulas. They kill them. Just looking for people like me who likes to keep and talk about tarantulas. I also have 2 parrots,1conure from Argentina, 1 pair Fischers lovebirds and a pair of budgies.

Good luck on finding Flame Knees. I have 2 but I live in Mexico. They are great t's. My adult female is very gentle and always seems hungry. She loves pinkies and Madagascar hissing ROACHES. My other flame knee is a lot shier and a bit aggressive. She will only eat crickets. This is a bit of a problem because some times I can't get these. Good luck with all your t's in the future. You can contact me at ornamentaltarantula@hotmail.com if you have questions about Flame Knees or just want to talk.Bye Tarantulamex ( Randy )


----------



## Arachnid85

Welll im Austin Fordham from Dorr, Michigan.  Im 18 and currently have 10 T's and a pitbull named Titus.
Here are my T's: Rose Hair, Versicolor, 2 LP's, OBT, Colbalt Blue, Singapore Blue, N. Chromatus, P. regalis, and P. striata


----------



## VictorGhirotto

*Presentation*

Hi everyone! im from brazil, i'm 14 years old and create t's since 2008.
Well, i have:

1 Avicularia diversipes
1 Sickius longibulbi
2 Lasiodora klugi
1 Lasiodora parahybana
1 Vitalius dubius
3 Brazilian blue tarantula
1 Grammostola grossa
1 Brachypelma smithi
1 Acanthoscurria atrox
1 Mygalomorphae specie
22 Tityus serrulatus, bahiensis and trivitattus.


----------



## andreeew

Hey guys I'm andrew from the Philippines. I'm new to T's. got my first Tarantula about 2 weeks ago. Then got my second yesterday. Chaco and LP respectively both spiderlings. They're so cute


----------



## _timisdrunk_

Hi, i'm not new profile wise, i've been signed up here for about 4 years!! But i'm looking at meeting new arachnid lovers from all over the world, with a look at trading various spiders with users from all over the world! The areas of the world that interest me the most arachnid (I love true spiders) wise is....

1. Australia
2. South America
3. Africa
4. USA
5. Asia

So anyone from these areas (or anywhere else they have interesting spiders) please add me to MSN or send me an email on timpax1@hotmail.co.uk and i'll get right back to you


----------



## OrbWeaverLiebe

Hi im Hannah and i joined because im interested in spiders. i've been trying to learn about them for a few years now. im mostly interested in Orb Weavers. i have a question about how to help one in my yard thats not doing well. i think she may have gotten overheated in the sun yesterday. if anyone can help me please send me a messege. i'll be happy to provide more details. thanks so much!


----------



## Nigel V

BigOtto said:


> Hello everyone my names Jake I live in Illinois and I'm 31. I've just recently become interested in keeping/collecting tarantulas. I don't have any yet but I'm thinking my first would be a Mexican Fireleg or a Green Bottle Blue. Don't know exactly what I'm getting into but I'm reading up a bunch and learning quickly.


Hi Jake, new to Tarantulas myself and just signed up for this forum, i'm from the Isle of Wight, UK and have 3 spiderlings and now really getting into it. Hope to get a few more soon. Would love to get a Fireleg myself also and also a Giant Green pink toe. All the best with your colection in the future. Nigel.


----------



## Fierce Deїty

Hi, my name is Seth.  I'm not new to the hobby, just new to this site.  I have been keeping all kinds of T's since high school (now I'm in grad school).  I have various new world as well as old world T's including members of Poecilotheria, Psalmopoeus, Monocentropus, Chromatopelma, Avicularia, etc.  I think my favorite genus is Poecilotheria, because each species in it is so different looking and colorful.

I have successfully bred tarantulas before.  I've bred Haplopelma lividum, and Poecilotheria regalis successfully.

This appears to be the most used arachnid websites.  I figured I'd get in and see what it's like.  Can't believe I haven't found it until recently.


----------



## Temporicide

Hey what's up people? I am new to this site and to owning tarantulas. I got my first tarantula three days ago. She's a Chilean Rose named Delilah.  Whenever I Google something about caring for tarantulas I'm usualy lead to this site, so I decided to join.


----------



## cannabeast

never actually introduced myself. from texas, caught scorpions since i was young in texas and put them in tanks with some crickets i caught for their food and would play with them and study them. been doing that for many years until now, but never kept many at a time. not so interested in tarantulas or ticks or mites  but respect to those that do. nice to meet yal'


----------



## Rice

Hey everyone, I'm Rice and I'm obviously new here...my fiance' is on this board and I figured I'd join and begin learning more about tarantulas so I can start getting some of my own. <3 I don't know how often I will be posting, but I will be reading on here a lot. Well...thanks for reading. XD

~Rice


----------



## Sleazoid

Welcome honey, I hope you enjoy your stay, and I can't wait till you learn more and I will help you. =]


----------



## Dexity

Hello!  Im a new T. keeper, just saying hi :wall:


----------



## locko75

*another newbie!!*

Hi all, i'm new to the board and to tarantulas, so new i haven't even got one yet. I've been doing lots of reading and swatting up on them and hopefully will get one soon
Please bear with all my questions

Thanks


----------



## PandaGeneral

Hi all, I'm new here but not to tarantula's. At the moment I have 3 Holothele inceiJust saying a big hello to everyone.
Luke


----------



## bxwarrior666

hey, whats up people. Im eddie, from NYC.. Trying to learn about tarantulas as much as possible and this place seems to be a great place to start at. Peace.


----------



## MonotoneJester

Hello! My name is MJ, and I have 7 juvenile tarantulas, mostly grammostolas and brachypelmas.  Hoping to try my hand at raising some arboreal species soon.

I have a special interest in building custom, naturalistic enclosures.

I'm just here to learn as much as I can about big, hairy spiders. 

Peace!


----------



## brachypelmaniac

hello

my name is david, Iḿ Mexican and fanatic to tarantulas, hence my nick jejeje

Finally, I am new to the forum but not in the maintenance of these beautiful animals, I have already about 7 years collecting tarantulas, and my list, though small, I hope that over time will increase:

I have now these species:

brachypelma albiceps
brachypelma auratum 
brachypelma vagans
brachypelma kahlenbergi
brachypelma verdezi
brachypelma sp.
Lasiodora Parahybana
Pterinochilus Lugardi
Psalmopoeus Cambridgei
Psalmopoeus Irminia
Aphonopelma Sp "Guerrero"
Aphonopelma Serratum
Aphonopelma Anithahoffmae
Schizopelma Sp "veracruz"
Avicularia Avicularia
Avicularia Sp "Azulaklassi"
Theraphosidae Sp "catemacus"
Theraphosidae Sp Uknow

espero ayudar a este foro con mi poco conocimiento, nos estamos leyendo


----------



## XxlashxX

*what a wonderfull world.*

hey my names lash, and i just started out in the hobby (T's), i have a 2cm g.pulchra sling that is coming along nicely. currently fighting to keep crickets alive.. going to mealworms i reckon . hit me up if you want some terestrial info. i have a huge amount on info i can dish out. thanks.


----------



## MrChrysops

Hi everyone! I'm Lorenzo and I'm into spiders since I was a little child. Lately I started breeding salticidae, in particular Philaeus chrysops specimens, and I've got quite some nice results. 
You can see some of those specimens on my youtube channel (same name as here). 
Hope to learn a lot more about spiders here on this board.


----------



## Hanes

Hi I'm jamie and have a cyclosternum fasciatum, chilobracys andersoni, pternochilus murinus, lasiodora parahybana and an euathlus sp red


----------



## ROBISDISTURBED

Hi all

i am rob 20 years old
in nyc 

i have kept snakes but now i am moving to ts 
the reason is ts take less spaces & i could keep more 
they are not hard to keep. but i am learning they are more cool & love keeping them everyday even more i am happy i keep them now 

the reason i am in this forum is cause i wanna meet people like me in the hobby & to maybe buy new ts & get some help for my ts 

looking for friends so feel free to say hi & add me :clap:


----------



## Ric1987

*hi all*

hi my name is Ric, I'm 23 yrs old. I have several T's and dozens of snakes. I'm an exotic pet keeper and I work as a nurse (other hobbies are music and photography). Just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## C.Shade

*nice to be here*

Long time lurker ...New member.

dave


----------



## Vespula

*Howdy!*

Hey, I'm Vespula, well my name's actually Breanna. I've loved tarantulas all of my life, but just got my first one in march. They're addictive so I now have 4.  I'm on many different websites I'm Vespula squamosa on the Bug Forum VespidGirl on Insect Geeks and the VenomList, and Phantomon2010 on youtube. I'm always ready to talk about tarantulas, so... yeah. I'm glad to be here!


----------



## MrGaz

*hi from UK*

hey all 

well i am Gaz from the sunny UK (yer right)

only been into T's for about a month. bought my first T (P.fasciata)
thinking it would be the only one.
well i am now hooked 

i now have 
P.Fasciata
P.Rufilata
P.Formosa
B.Smithi
A.Kwitara

i have book to pick up another 5 end of the month 


cheers gaz


----------



## midtennboa

*New to the Board*

I was invited to the board by a member i meet at a ST Louis Reptile Show.I sell husbandry supplies at the shows.I will be posting an ad in the classifieds.
Midtennboa
Robinsons Reptiles


----------



## RedKneeSam

*New to Tarantulas and Arachnoboards*

Hi all, I'm Sam, I'm 17 and love reptiles and other types of exotics.
I have 3 geckos, and a dog.I'd have more pets if my mom wasn't so skeptical.
New to tarantulas, but i am in no way fearful of them, Ive held them many times and enjoy them because they are soft, intriguing and just one of those kinds of things that i like.
I also like scorpions, less so than tarantulas, but i like them none the less.
My mom is terrified of spiders so I haven't gotten one yet,but I'm using this time to do my research and warm her up to the idea. She likes animals she can interact with.

Just looking for information on Red knees mostly, also emperor scorpions.
And someone to chat with about these beautiful creatures 
I'm the only Person i know of besides a friend at Gator Land the enjoys these creatures, and certainly the only female i know of that likes them, So having someone to chat with would help alot 

Thanks 
Samantha:}


----------



## Dangergirl

*Hello from sunny SA*

Hi, I'm from sunny South Africa. Relatively new to tarantula keeping - have one Chilean Rose but my new babies come next week ... Costa Rican Tiger Rump, Curly and Golden Chaco. Am looking forward to meeting new arachnis friends and learning from you all


----------



## AshLee

I was quite delighted when I happened upon this site. Though honestly, it will be my first time being in a community with similar interests as myself. I am rather accustomed to just listening to people slander everything I stand for and have interest in, so this change of pace could prove nice.

I reside on the western coast of the states, and I'm seventeen and out of school. But there isn't much general basic information that I find useful when telling about oneself. I've had a divine interest in arachnids for at least as far as my memories go back.


----------



## Tarantulafan

Richard from Wet n Windy England. Been into Tarantulas since having to give my reptiles up due to needing the space (about 5 months now). Currently on number 12 with number 13 on order (P. metallica). Always looking to learn more to keep my Ts well and me sane :wall:


----------



## EvlMinion

Hi, I'm John and live in Tennessee - I was actually arachnophobic before a friend turned me onto the idea of tarantulas and sparked my interest. I spent a while reading up on them and bought a book on how to raise the little beasties. Got my first (G. Maule) about a month ago, and a G. Pulchripes after that.


----------



## munki

Hello, my name is Thomas. 

I went to handle my emperor last night, had been awhile, and found 6 nickel sized babies on her. That lead me to find this place to figure out how to care for them.  Funny thing is she she has now lost her mansion and is in a faunarium since I have pinheads all over the place as well. I thought it was possibly mites, but upon closer inspection, my crickets have been having babies in there as well. 

So far I have found everything I need to know. This place is full of great knowledge. Hopefully I can contribute to this community. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Cloghopper

Hey all my name is Jason I'm 37 and from the UK, hoping to hang around and read abit hopefully to improve my knowledge in this hobby from people more experienced than me.


----------



## bobusboy

*bobusboy*

hey, canuck here, new to the hobby and just made my first mistake LOL


The crickets at the only pet store near by were about two times too large, so i figured I'd get them really cold and pull the big legs off to feed to my g. pulchra.

(the other place i go has nice two week old not these friggin 4 week or 6 week monster crickets)  

Any how tossed them in the fridge for 30 seconds (i timed it) and it killed them by accident, my T is enjoying them still as i kinda been dropping them close to her so it thinks they're a threat or something


note to self...10 seconds tops....


----------



## AndreJ18

I am Andrej from Slovenia 

Bought my first T (b.smithi) like almost 2months ago.
Now I have alredy 7 Ts.

I have
P.irminia
P.cambridgei 2x
b.smithi
g.rosea
a.geniculata
n.chromatus

And this is my wishlist:

Lasiodora parahybana 
Theraphosa blondi 
Euathlus pulcherrimusklaasi 
Ephebopus murinus 
Avicularia sp.amazonica 
Avicularia cf avicularia 
Avicularia metallica 
Avicularia huriana 
Avicularia spec. Amazonica purple


----------



## zacariah

MABUHAY!

I'm Zach from Manila, Philippines. Been in the hobby of keeping inverts since 2007. I hope I can learn a lot in these forums and eventually meet new friends. See you around!


----------



## GeoBear

*Howdy from TX*

Hi all,

Paul from South Texas, down here getting a degree in Geology.

I just made my first T purchase, I ordered "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide" and "Tarantulas and other Arachnids" from amazon.

It ain't a T but I figured this was the best way to start.


----------



## death stinger

hi pals my name is erik my username here in arachnoboards is death stinger and i am planning to diversify my collection scorpionn sp also i am planning to acquire a b smithi as first tarantula


----------



## LucioArgento211

I'm LucioArgento211, known on other boards as NPM or no pants man. I'm becoming extremely interested in the arachnohobby and I'm looking forward to get to see it from all different sides while here at arachnoboards.


----------



## blackmetal

*news*

Hi 

i m jean michel verdez from France, i m 47 years old and i have only asian tarantulas

cheers

JM


----------



## august01

*another newbie in the house...*

hello guys.
good day to everyone.
I'm just 75days old in the tarantula gig. but everything turned out very well. got my first T as a sling it was a a. chacoana and unluckily it didnt reached its first molt for the ants reached him first. while the sling was around i got excited in the tarantula gig and bought a 2inch a. geniculata. its the T i have until now. i named him Marley for every time i look at his legs it reminds me of bob marley's dreadlocks. at first he was so shy and i kept on worrying on what to feed him. but the seller gave me constant answers to my questions and with the help of mr. GOOGLE.COM i found many information on how to take care of marley and every information about him. now he has undergone 2 moltings under my care, to bad i missed most of his first molting process when i got home it was over, but the second one was very exciting and i really felt pity on him. so helpless i just stared at him hoped he would be ok. and now from 2inches he is roughly 4inches. very active and eats like me, three adult crickets in one feeding. he makes me smile when i'm upset or angry he is a blessing to me. i have a pet dog but a tarantula is a pet that you can keep in ur room and not worry about the poopies (excuse me for the word) in the morning. wil post pics the following days.
thanks for letting me join the site guys hope we be of help anyone.
im looking forward to great stay here....
good day everyone...


----------



## Jilliterate

So...hiya.  I'm Jillian, 29, living in SC.  I just got my first tarantula, a Chilean rose.  It was a bit serendipitous because it was free and came with a cage and heating pad and everything.  

I've been doing some research but look forward to learning everything I can.  I'm still not sure what to name her, though.

I'm pretty sociable and have a wide variety of experiences and stories in my history.  So feel free to say hi.


----------



## Motorkar

How rude of me, I have been on these boards quite some time now and I haven't introduced myself yet. Well here it goes. 

My name is Crt, I'm 26(soon to be 27) and I come from small country called Slovenia in central europe. I love all kinds of animals, nature and photography. Since i was little I was interested into bird spiders (for all you americans, tarantulas ), but I didn't had the chance to have any until last year, when I got my first one, Brachypelma smithi female. I have her now  a bit over a year and ever since I got even more interested into bird spiders.

 In beginning of this year(february I think) I got my second one, Avicularia versicolor. Thats for now, but I am thinking to get soon my third one. I am actually  in a dillema wich one to get as third one, since I have few on my mind like: Psalmopoeus irminia, Avicularia huriana, Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, Acanthoscurria geniculata, Poecilotheria subfusca, Poecilotheria striata or Poecilotheria regalis.

I also have a labrador dog, 4 years old and two cats. And surrounded by woods full of all kinds of animals, even bears, foxes, deers etc.


----------



## JohnyScaggs

*Hello Everyone !*

Hi, just thought I'd come and kick around with some other arachno lovers and join in the discussions


----------



## Wachusaynoob

Hi everyone, I'm not really new to the threads, I've been lurking everywhere, and living in tarantula chat since my first T molted (about a month ago) She's 5" G Rosea, And Just ordered 5 l.Parparahybana Slings =]

Anyways, My name's Anita, I'm 19 and From Ma.


----------



## Silberrücken

Hi all! I just joined today. Looking forward to meeting any/everyone! I learned so much from browing Forums here, that I had to join! My main interests are Jumping & Wolf Spiders, but am interested in ALL! Have a great day, everyone!!!!!!   S.


----------



## Mperor

Hey all,

I'm new here, figured I'd drop by and say Hello.

These creatures are so fascinating, I've been reading up a lot about them for the past months. I don't own one yet, mostly doing research about them now....

But my closest 'target' probably will be an emperor scorpion...! 

Just gathering stuff for a good setup now, so... yeah.

Hopefully something will happen soon.

See you guys around!


----------



## spideybite

*Spideybite*

Hello everyone!


----------



## PeterF

*new member*

Hello, My name is Peter,

I am involved with a bug zoo at a university. We do out reach with local schools, public events, etc.
Most of what we have is fairly stable (roaches, T's, millipedes, darklings) or seasonal (mantids, hoppers, whatever turns up). Not currently running an aquatic tank.

Recently got donated a 55 gallon (leaks) and 95 gallon (doesn't) aquariums. Which, it turns out are huge.

Would love suggestions as what to do with them. Especially, multi species communal collections (or single species communal that might be interesting. 55 gallons of roaches is a bit much, and I'm not willing to start a full cricket breeding program, but multiple T's or something might  be worth considering).

Currently tossing around the idea of multiple scorpions (Emperor most likely) in the tanks, but worried it's too large for them to find food.


----------



## Bull74

*New*

Hey all, 
  I am new to the hobby, I have an Avic Metalica and just got an LP last Saturday.  Addicted already.......!


----------



## SteveHolt

My name is steve. I have a male Avicularia avicularia. Hope to start collecting seriously.


----------



## robbi

*BC, Canada*

Hi everyone here on Arachnoboards!  My name is Robbi, my Best Friend is Lucy my 3' _P. Imperator_.  I play the Piano, and my Favourite song I like to play is Boulevard of Broken Dreams (Green Day:worship.


----------



## t8legs

*Im a new member and would like o know how to post*

Hi I'm a new member and looking  to know how to post my searches for tarantulas that interest me. I am looking right now for an almost mature male B. Smithi to breed with my 6yo female. I hope someone can help. I am a serious captive bred and born breeder to be. I want to be a part of the preservation of the wild caught specimens.    Thanks my email is t8legs @yahoo.com 


   Your fellow arachno friend


----------



## craighemming

Hi all, im Craig, 28 from the UK. Keeping 6 T's. New to the hobby so always learning.


----------



## Cookii

Hi everybody 

My name is jen, im 28 and im currently keeping 6 T's.


----------



## PK952

*Back again...and I am not surprised!*

Hey everyone!

Just re-joined here after quite a lengthy break from the hobby.  Was really into T's about 10 years ago, had (IMHO) a rather impressive collection of species and was just starting to entertain the idea of breeding.  Then, as tends to happen, I met my husband, we started a family and moved to pretty much the middle of nowhere, Kansas, lol!  So, unfortunately, my beloved collection was dispersed and sold away.  Very sad.  Well, now that the chaos of family life is settling (meaning mainly our daughter is growing and in school full time   ... I have decided that it is time to get back into the hobby!  Of course, starting from scratch is both irritating and exciting all at once!  But Im glad to be back and I absolutely LOVE you all here at AB...such a wonderful meeting place for all us who share a similar eight-legged addiction!


----------



## Catmanjack

*New to the board with a wild Tarantula I am trying not to kill*

Hello all.
I am new to this board and in truth I am new to spiders. I just moved down to Tulsa from central Kansas. Earlier this spring I was going fishing at Skiatook lake and saw a tarantula crossing the road. It was amazing. I went out and took a good look at it and left it alone. Later I learned that it was an Oklahoma Brown which I guess is common in these parts. 

Fast foreward to the third week of August, 2010 (yesterday) I was out collecting some fossils (another hobby of mine) and another Oklahoma Brown is sunning itself at the road cut I am collecting on. This time I decided to grab it and keep as a pet. 

This brown does not have any funky claws on it's front feet so I am thinking it might be a female. Am wondering though, why a female would be outside on a shaley road cut at 7:00 PM when the temperature is still around 100 degrees F??? Any ideas on that?

Also am interested in if grasshoppers (very plentiful in Tulsa at this time) make a good meal for a tarantula????


----------



## cumikadut

Hi everyone!

I'm new about tarantula but i have big interest in them.
I want to get as much as information about them which i believe i can get it from this forum.
I'm also looking for seller who can deliver/shipping this beautiful creature to my country. 

See you around...


----------



## aboom

*Hi everyone*

My name is mark and i reside in South Africa
I currently have about twenty species of tarantulas.
I have always loved T's,but found it very difficult acquiring them.
will post some pics soon.


----------



## Darth Bill

Hi, I'm Bill. I have two AZ Bark scorpions (Spike and Barb) that I keep at work because my wife won't let me keep them in the house. She's afraid our wolf will get curious and knock their little case over and let them out. It works out great because I can't find any crickets at home (the geckos keep the bug population well under control), however there are crickets aplenty at work. The scorpions bred as soon as the second one was introduced. Now I'm waiting for the brood. 

I'm pretty new to this so expect stupid questions from time to time.


----------



## Dessicaria

Hi, just a quick intro from me.  I've never kept tarantulas, though I like them, and will have them some day - so I love these forums as a resource to ask questions.  But really I'm more of a scorpion girl.   Years ago I had quite a collection, and had some breeding success with Heterometrus (and an "almost" breeding success with Hadrurus).  Kept lots of buthids (my favorites), but haven't had any for a while.  Currently I only have a pair of Pandinus and a pair of Hadogenes.  As invertebrates go, I also love mollusks.

I'm not super-active on the web forums, but will pop in from time to time.


----------



## Morgan Lolley

*heey im morgan*

hi my name is morgan, I live in Tallahassee, Fl and i've been into tarantulas for about six years now, i currently have 3 tarantulas:
_Pterinochilus murinus
Brachypelma smithi 
Gramastola rosea_
I just joined and I'm super excited


----------



## Drakk

*Hello*

So erm...yeah not great at talkin abt myself, 26 from Montana...hmmm love all animals getting into arachnids...might have founda  new addiction yeah thats about me...
2 rosie females adult.
5 slings Lasiodora parahybana 
5 Damon diadema 4 female 1 male hoping to breed.
Whatever i can collect around my property.
anyway i hope i can contribute somthing somtime, nice to be here.


----------



## jt39565

*Introduction*

Living in South MS with my dog and have had a B.smithi in the past , soon to get another & G. pulchara from Ken the Bug Guy. interests include but not limited to- Quilting , Crocheting, Knitting, watching TV, and soon to include collecting Arachnids, with the posibility of breeding them.


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

Hi, names Nate. Live in the good ol' state of Nebraska. 21 years old, goin to school for Computer Aided Design and as you can probably tell love cars and everything about them :drool:. I was into tarantulas for most of my teens but stopped for awhile over the heartbreak of mine dying while on vacation do to the little bro's neglect to feed it ... As long as it's been you really can't get away from it so here I am, looking to start a collection. Gunna start with a Versicolor, Singapore Blue, and a Suntiger and hopefully work my way up to owning all the Pokies (mainly the Gooty) , but that's it for now. Have a good day yall and look forward to getting to know all of ya!


----------



## Scarab

*I am*

Hi all.  I live on that dark continent in the middle of the map.  Pretty awesome down here it must be said!  Currently have a few (170) Tarantulas and have had for some time, so I geuss I am only new to this legendary forum.  Will contribute if I may, but will maily learn from others here. Fank you !!


----------



## Dodge

Heya from Atl, GA USA

I have been growing Nepenthes for several years now and am pretty active on Pitcher-plants.com as Dodge.  I am also know as Dodge over at Terra-forums and Tarantula us

I grow intermediate-lowland Nepenthes, a few orchids and raise Praying mantis (fun)

I am still a Noob  when it comes to Tarantula's as this is my first year owning them, I currenty own 10 T's

Looking to expand my knowledge and meet more new and exciting friends 

Thanks for having me 

Dodge


----------



## Nelo

*New member Introduction*

Hi!

My name is Michael, Nick name is Nelo.

I have been into Tarantulas for a few months now. I have not been able to take care of one since my mom asked me to get one till I finish college and get my own place (she is a bit afraid of them). which is in about 2 semesters after this one lol. so right now I am learning everything I can such as breeds, feeding, Handling, proper enclosures and how to help them when they get sick. Sadly it seems like not many Vets know how to handle them. So any info is greatly appreciated. Also I understand that this site allows me to trade/sell/buy with other members. So far I have learned that Tarantulaguy1976 is great as I seen from his Youtube videos. Who else would be  great to buy from? 

Again thanks for any help and I hope to make some good friends with some of you. Have a good one!


----------



## Alireza

Hi All,
My name is Alireza, I am almost 17 and I'm from Iran.I love spiders and scorpions and I have kept 4 wolf spiders and I am looking for buying a tarantula.There is no tarantula in local pet shops over here.I hope I can find something over the internet.


----------



## tanalos

*Hey All*

Tanalos here doing the intro thing.
Long time arachnid enthusiast (since about 1985)
Serving in the Army which allowed me to check out spiders all over the place.
I keep arachnids when I'm not doing the travel thing and I wanted to start up some conversations on working with some more advanced species.

Previous arachnids have included;
Pinktoes
Chilean Rosehairs
Texas Tan
Cobalt Blue
Black Widows
Brown Recluse
Wolf Spiders (large variety out of Georgia, Hogna Carolinensis)
Emperor Scorpions
Wood Scorpions (Oregon, Anuroctonus phaiodactylus I think)
Androctonus amoreuxi (Egyptian scorpion)
Androctonus mauritanicus or something very similar I found in Egypt

Numerous snakes/lizards

I definitely do not claim to be an expert but I love talking about exotic pets and seeing new species!  Look forward to talking with you guys.

Thanks


----------



## sn95

Hello all this is kind of a reintroduction, my name is Evan. I currently live in the area of Akron, Ohio. I was into the hobby pretty good about two years ago. I had some stuff in my personal life changed and I got out of the hobby other than taking care of the T's I currently had. Fast forward to 9 or so months ago the house I was living had been for sale and ended up closing about 3 days before Christmas. I moved everything into a new apartment in about a night and then had to head up to Michigan to my mothers for a family Christmas the following day. I Came back to my new apartment everything still in boxes(minus the T's of course) and about 75% of my T's had died in the 5 days I was away. My Pokies decide to all molt and that didn't end up well. From what I could tell one got stuck in its molt and the others molted but ended up dieing still. Other stuff I don't know what happened they just died...Needless to say I was anything but happy. I had raised most everything from slings and was quite attached to them. I was worried about my few T's that had survived not making it much longer. I paid extra close attention and haven't lost another one since. In fact they are all doing very good. I have recently been looking into getting some arboreal species back as that's mostly what had died. Well I guess that about sums it up. Hope to relearn some stuff while I am here, and pick up a few new tricks while I am at it.


----------



## Nicol Bolas

*Intro*

Heya guys, My name is zach, and I live in AB, Canada. Ive only had my henrieta (Grammostola Rosea) for 6 months; I also have 6 dogs. I have a wide range of hobbies from creating music through splicing or mixing or emulation to playing geeky boardgames.


----------



## primmreaper

*Noob*

I'm in San Antonio, in the Army wounded in Iraq, and i went to a "pet shop" for dog food and saw a T in a dixie cup with maybe 5 or 6 crickets and i not knowing anything of T's i knew that was wrong! So i rescued it for $15 bucks and rescued a singapore blue baby now i have a pink toe, and a avic on the way


----------



## rori

*hey*

Hey my name is Gregory I just started to keep tarantulas. I keep stingrays on the other hand. And, would like to get into this hobby because of the fascination of spiders I have.






Thanks 

 Greg


----------



## connjamm19

hi, i just figured that i may as well introduce my self as well, i live outside boston, and i am getting my first T sometime this week, and i am realllly excited to get into this hobby and im hoping to to get a versicolor and im wondering what everybodies thoughts are on what i should feed a half inch long versicolor sling from paul becker, im probably gonna end up feeding pinheads or small crickets cut in half but i figure that you guys are the experts, and know more than i do so why not ask.... thanks for the help

...ps a special thanks to ROBC for answering a lot of my questions about T's on youtube


----------



## knifeguy

Greetings from Romania, i'm Dan, owner of 1 lasiodora parahybana and 1 avicularia versicolor and probably more to come.


----------



## zteg

hello! i'm dyani from manila, philippines. i'm a newby on tarantulas. i got my first last december as a gift. and started as a sling at .75 0f an inch. a curly haired. it's about 2 inches now. i guess its about 10 months old already. i don't know its gender yet though... it just molted a while ago. my 2nd is a mexican red knee. a tiny sling at the moment. less than a half inch. 

my interest is growing, yet i have a lot to know about this awesome creatures, so i was surfing regarding stuff about maintenance, then i stumbled upon a blog. http://socialpokies.wordpress.com/, then i found your link. so i decided to join then. hope to learn a lot from you guys!!!


----------



## Potenton

Hello =)
I've started with T's just last year, with a N. coloratovillosus
now I own this T's:
Nhandu coloratovillosus
Heteroscodra maculata
Iridopelma sp.
Vitalius sorocabae
Lasiodora sp.
Theraphosidae sp.
Avicularia avicularia/braunshauseni
Pterinochilus murinus
And growing up =D

non inverts, i have:
Tupinambis merinae
Boa constrictor constrictor


Thank you guys =D


----------



## fixaprob

Hello everyone.....


----------



## xxJagerbombeRxx

*Hello Everyone!*

I have loitered this forum for a little while as a guest so I decided to join in.
I live in Canada and I own a G. Rosea, it's my 2nd one, the last one i had was about 10 years ago. I still consider my self a beginner but, with a bit of knowledge. Once i figure how to post a pic i'll do that in the correct section.

Thanks!


----------



## KevinFrancisco

*Super new to tarantulas! A little help?*

whatup guys!!!

 I'm Kevin. 21. From Philippines. 

Im really a noob when it comes to tarantulas. I just bought my GRAMMOSTOLA ROSEA 3 days ago. Before buying i used the power of the internet to research about tarantulas. I read that a rosea is a good starter T so I got one. 

Im really enjoying it right now. Kinda sucks though that I still have to wait for years for it to be big..She's just an inch now. I named her Quentin Tarantula by the way. It was after the multi-awarded Hollywood director Quentin Tarantino. I'm currently a filmmaking student and I love watching movies. So there...

Any tips on how I can speed up her growth? I'd love to see her all grown-up.


----------



## puck4u

*T newbie*

Howdy fellow (and experienced) fellow T keepers, 

My name is Tony and I am from SLC Utah...Not a Mormon, but to each is their own .  I have been a T keeper for about 3 months is all and have been amazed and impressed with these incredible creatures.  I am 35 years old, 3 kids and a wife whom doesnt mind the T's, but wishes I took up reading instead .  I did about 6 months research and reading on T's and keeping them before I purchased a G. rosea, then aquired a immature G. pulchra.  Most recently, I wanted to try my hand at raising a sling so I now have a very tiny G. rosea and a A. avicularia, both of them are doing well so far.  I look forward to my next few purchases as well as learning from you all about this awesome hobby :clap:


----------



## Taquiq

I'm new here.


----------



## ken1224

*New Collector.*

Hi,
 I just want to introduce myself and and thank every person here for
-the chance to join this forum. I am lurking around to learn about 
 buying my 1st tarantula  This is the right place. After I buy I will post 
 again.- Ken:drool:


----------



## Zoghbi

I am just starting out in the tarantula keeping hobby.  I will have many questions for all of you and look foreward to getting to know some of you.  I am not much of a blogger so there might some time between posts.  Thanks guys!


----------



## basset

*hey*

hello im Anthony,im 19 and i live in seaford in east sussex, i love all animals but have a particular interest in reptiles,amphibians and of course invertebrates. i spend most of my days relaxing,watching tv and chilling with my pets. i sound well lazy lol. have not been able to work for a long time due to ill health. i only have a couple of tarantulas at the moment but i used to have a nice collection of old world t's. i plan to build my collection back up again.i currently have a mexican redknee and an orange baboon so both ends of the spectrum lol. i have a dog,rabbits,guineapigs,gerbils,royal pythons and an african pygy hedgehog. i joined this forum because it will be nice to speak with people who share the same interests as me because most people think im crazy. x:}


----------



## Tank Buster

Hi, all I decided to join this community because just yesterday I caught a nice looking Tarantula and I am looking for some info on them. Awesome community you guys got here and I'm glad to be a part of it.

Arachnids for life!


----------



## Xenomorph

Hello everyone,
I have logged time with you is as much about Scolopendramorpha exchanged here. And these animals are my passion


----------



## Zhalfrin

Hi from Turkey to everyone. I'm Alpay.


----------



## pro crastinator

Hello all, my name is Mike and I live in Tallahassee, Fl. with my wife and 3 boys.  We are new to T keeping and so far really enjoy it.  We currently have 2 roses unsexed that are approx. 3".  We hope to be expanding our collection soon!!


----------



## seezilla

*another intro*

Hey guys,

I'm Lisa, just got my very first T, g.rosea of course. I named her Rozilla Spiderfox, or Rozilla for short. 

I guess I am hooked. I found a lrg Wolf Spider in my house and mistakenly thought it was a Texas Brown juvvie. Let him go because he was obv doing a great job of eating the bugs around my house, but something weird happened. I wanted a real T and started researching them, found someone who was selling Ts and the rest is history.

I'm 29 yrs old, mom to two wonderful kids who are excited to go on this adventure with me. My chubby hubby is skurred of spiders, but for some reason, now he wants his own Ts. Go figure. LOL Other than that, I'm sure we'll figure each other out as we go.


----------



## creepa

*so may i introduce to you.....*

Hi, 

my name is Jesse im from the Netherlands....
I'm into T's for 9 months now and seriously infected with te T virus

As most people i started with 1 T but i rapidly expanded the collection to 9

I live in a small villagen near Amsterdam with my girl and her 4 year old son.
Furthermore beside T's i have 2 cats 1 male and 1 female.

And then here are my T's:

1.0.0 Brachypelma schroederi
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Hysterocrates spp.
0.0.1 Hysterocrates "gigas"
0.1.0 Pelinobius muticus (ex C. crawshayi)
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria rufilata
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus rcf (obt)
0.0.1 Selenocosmia crassipes

If there are any questions just shoot...

Best regards,

Jesse.


----------



## Sutekh

Hi,
I'm Brad. Live in the Tampa, FL area with my wife and a houseful of pets.
I got into T's over 2 years ago. I'd been interested for a while, then finally took the plunge and have loved it ever since. Of course, the original 2 that I had planned to keep has now grown to 11, which I think in the T world passes for restraint...lol!


----------



## PinkToePam

Hello everyone! I'm Pam, 21, living in Madison, WI., and just needed a place to learn more about Tarantulas, as well as to have somewhere to fall back on if I don't know what's going on with one of my tarantulas...I have no IRL friends who know anything about them 

So, anyway, hello, and I'm hoping to learn a lot from these forums!

Oh, and I loooove looking at Tarantula pictures...I ca never get enough...so I'm excited to see all of your spider pictures :3


----------



## Jjpth

*Hello*

Hi everyone my name is John and I'm 37. I live in Hawaii and owned alot of wild caught scorpions that I find around. I have three kids now and my son is so into scorpions also, so I'm here to get some info on the types I have here and I also want to own an emperor that my son and I can take care of together. I look forward to making alot of friends here and hopefully someone has a couple baby emperors that I can pick up.


----------



## atomic

*Hi*

My name is Michael.  

I am 38 and have had several t's over the years but would like to advance my hobby into breeding t's.  

I look forward to learning from everyone here and hope you will enjoy seeing the results of my advancement.


----------



## SNIPERSTEVE23

*hi*

Hi everybody iam Steve from Edinburgh Scotland love new to the T scene but luv em allready peace


----------



## swalker

*Texas Brown Tartantula*

Hello Everyone,
My name is Suzi and I am the owner of a second texas Brown Tartantula, my first one was a male who evidently mated cause he had the hooks and swollen pedipalps he died a month after I caught him. I just caught this one and unfortunatly after looking at him closely I've found he is yeat another male..
I love this species of spider because they are so docile but have never been able to catch a female. 
I have also had a rose haired that I had for five yrs till her cage got knocked off its stand and she died.
I love spiders of all kids but tartantulas are my very favorite.
I also have a hog nose snake and a couple of box turtles and 4 dogs. I am glad I found others like me who like spiders because most of the people I know think I am nuts. Even my poor husband just looks at me and shakes his head. lol
I am trying to get my grandbabies interested in them too but their parents are harder to convince.


----------



## TheraphosaDave

*hi*

hey everyone. so glad to be on this site. my passion are ts a hope to learn more:razz:


----------



## TarantulaTeen

*Hello*

Hi my name is Chance a.k.a TarantulaTeen. Well I was always intrested in bugs but my favorite was the spider. One day when I was 5 in a pet shop i saw a rose hair tarantula and fell in love with tarantula hobby. Got my first tarantula on my 6th birthday and now I have a obt and chaco golden knee and now trying to get a red cameroon tarantula.
Age:14
Birthday: Feb the 15th
Sport: Football
Thnx for reading this post.
PS: sorry for it being long


----------



## Roalef33

Hello everyone. My name is Jake and I have just order my first tarantulas. I have been raising and breeding mantids for about 2 years now and I thought I would give the T hobby a try. If you have an interest in the mantid hobby just send me a PM.
I'm 17 and a junior in high school. I play varsity basketball too. 

Thanks and I look forward to meeting new friends and learning a lot.


----------



## Spider1986

Ah sorry, im missed this part,im György Szeri from Hungary (you can call me: Gyuri) im registered here more then 1 year ago, but im just red the forum. Im decided to be the part of that community, so from now i will post too,when i have time


----------



## bmitchell

Hey all, first time, long time.

Finally got back into the hobby after getting sick of having my fish die randomly so I finally pulled the trigger and convinced my wife into letting me have a tarantula again.

Got a beautiful and healthy A. Metallica from a local arachnid/reptile store that's roughly 8 months old judging by size and coloration. I'm 99.99% sure it's a female based on the underside of her carapace and pedipalp structure. She's definitely more interesting the the red knee I had when I was younger. 

Anyway, look for me lurking on the boards, look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## ssssinful

Online introductions are awkward for me. So many witty and verbose folks out there. I am not really either of those. I suppose you could call me a pseudo lurker of sorts?

My name is Carrie.  I purchased my first T a few days ago.  G. Rosea sling.  I set up a small display container where my sling now resides.  While I was at it, I purchased a 2nd bigger display container to move the sling up to as it grows (which I understand is very slow.)  

I already have the bug for another T.  The next one will be a GBB.  

I am excited to be apart of this community and look forward to getting to know more T affectionados.


----------



## Urban_M86

ssssinful said:


> Online introductions are awkward for me. So many witty and verbose folks out there. I am not really either of those. I suppose you could call me a pseudo lurker of sorts?
> 
> My name is Carrie.  I purchased my first T a few days ago.  G. Rosea sling.  I set up a small display container where my sling now resides.  While I was at it, I purchased a 2nd bigger display container to move the sling up to as it grows (which I understand is very slow.)
> 
> I already have the bug for another T.  The next one will be a GBB.
> 
> I am excited to be apart of this community and look forward to getting to know more T affectionados.


hi ssssinful did you got it at the expo? nice to see you here!!!!


----------



## Megan 03

*Hello*

I am a 26 year ould female from Whitehorse, Yukon. I am impatiently waiting the arival of my very own T. My boyfriend (whom I live with) has two in care for friends at our house and this is the first experiance with T's. I have been completly facinated by the T's in our house. I was super excited to set up the terrarium for one as it moved to a larger cage, I also got to see the rose hair molt and that was super cool, I didnt even know they did that, haha. I cannot wait for my pink toe to arrive with my bf's experience, my enthusiasum and the tips i continue to find on this site, I am sure my new T will be happy in its new home.


----------



## missygee

Hi everyone, I'm Jo from Glasgow in Scotland.  Purchased my first chilean rose tarantula today after wanting one since I was in my teens, I'm now 34.  Wasn't 'allowed' one previously due to other people freaking out at the idea like my mother and sister when I lived at home and my long-term partner when we lived together.  On my ownsome now, so felt it was only fair to finally acquire one .  As much as I am a beginner as such, I've read so much about them over the years and will be researching further to make sure I am doing the right things.  Glad to have found this site! Jo x


----------



## Upchuk

Hey yall.  The name is Ryan and im actually slightly arachnophobic.  My girl is a T hobbyist and is an active poster here, so i decided to sign up so i can get more info and hopefully understand her hobby a bit more.  Its kinda odd that i can watch her T's in the "cages" but if she even trys to take them out, im gone, haha!  Im hopng one day i might be able to get over it.  yall probably wont see me posting alot, but ill be lurking.   

Cheers!


----------



## jusgus

Hello everyone my name Is Justin I live in Pennsylvania. I am a reptile enthusiast that feel in love with the tarantula hobby. I am still kind of new to tarantulas I currently have a Grammostola rosea and a Lasiodora parahybana so far so good I think they are a blast to keep and I'm itching to learn more. And acquire more lol


----------



## angrychair

Hey I'm 26 year old male, always had an interest in exotics.  I've had albino and regular burmese, reticulated python, amazon tree boa, carpet python and a red tail boa in the way of legless.  I've also had a few lizards, beardeds, water dragons and leopard ghecko's.  I built up a nice exo-terra terrarium with live plants with the intent to get a chameleon but they are suppose to be in screen enclosures, little did i know at the time.  So the cage sat empty for awhile, and I decided to get a Pink Toe Tarantula.

not sure if its a male or a female, but i really hope its a female, i can't find any spurs on its first set of legs.


----------



## Bjamin

*Chears all*

Hi guys My name is Ben I live in Sooke BC Canada a small town just out side of Victoria. I have 2 tarantulas a goliath bird eater just under 1 year old  and a chilean rose around 3 I am told.


----------



## jennafuller

My name is Jenna (not very creative when picking out my screen name).  Anyway, I got my first tarantula in 2006 because my best friend really wanted one, but her mom wouldn't let her get one.  We figured we were going to be graduating high school in a couple months and then moving in together in college, so what the heck.  I got my rosehair from the petstore; cage and everything for only 20 dollars.  I knew nothing about tarantulas and went merrily on my way.

I had that T for 4 years (and I swear, within those 4 years it ate like 3-5 times total).  It molted for me once, and then died a few months ago.  I wasn't sure if I was going to get another T or not, but if I was I knew what I was looking for (because I knew what I didn't like).

I got my versicolor sling back in July, and the reason I'm here at the boards is because I'm not quite sure if it's a versicolor.  I can't get a good picture of it unfortunately, so I can't post anything here for an ID.    My goal here is to poke around, and hopefully find out enough about the different species to A.) Know what I want and B.) Recognize what I'm getting.  (No offense to the person who sold me my versicolor...I'm just thinking it may be a A. purpurea which would be awesome in itself if it was a mistake)


----------



## John Cory

Howdy! My name is John, I've cared for more then a few spiders in the last 20 years (and damn near everything else too) But I'm just getting into the long term-ness of the hobby now. I'm at the piont where I want to start collecting for a nice long term breeding project. I've really wanted to do this for some years now but haven't. It's basicly a now or never thing. So having made my choise here I am. I'm still setting up my care room. (a 5'x6' walk in closet with a window) I'll be around lurking the boards! I look forward to getting to know some, most or maybe even all you!


----------



## mochatheturd

*?*

Hello My name is ????. If you knew all of the pets I owned, you would wonder how it is phisically possible to keep them all in one room hapily. I currently own Two Rose hairs, One indian ornamental, One Pinktoe, One trinidad chevron, One Salmon Pink Birdeater,One Chaco Golden Knee, And one King Baboon.All fat happy tarantulas.


----------



## Great Basin Ben

*Hello from Northern Nevada*

Hi there everyone,
Ben here, from Reno NV. I am hoping that there are more T. enthusiasts here in the Great Basin. I am a brand new NOOB both here on the forums, AND with keeping T's. I will hopefully be receiving my VERY FIRST Tarantula next weekend, and hope to scour the Norther Nevada desert landscapes to start my own captive breeding colony of Aphonopelma iodius. As well, I'm VERY interested in collecting as many OTHER species of Aphonopelmas throughout the North American West, and Southwest.

I am also a Native fish collecting enthusiast, and enjoy C&R flyfishing, target shooting, and spending time with my family, and pets. I am extremely excited to be able to start collecting Tarantulas as well, and hope to make plenty of new friends here through these forums. Thanks to all of you that make this such a comprehensive community. I greatly appreciate it.

Ciao,
Ben.


----------



## EndlessForms

hellow people i'm also a noob. just wanted to introduce myself. my name's Caleb. and i have no idea how this site works so please MP me and tell me how to post stuff 'cause i have some questions. also, is this anything like facebook? 'cause i noticed that their are "friends" and have sent several of you "friend requests" so like please explain to me how this site works 

thanks


----------



## thaisbronwyn

*Howdy*

I'm new to the hobby, my husband caught a tarantula and brought it home. I thought the guy was cute, after I got over my fear. It was an adult male A. Hentzi, and he died, so I had to go out and get a G. Rosea, and the shop lady threw in a B. albopilosa (curly hair). I named the curly hair Superfly, and he's only .5 inches! 
I have to take care of the little guy, and the Rose Hair is an adult. 
Thus begins my collection!
I have other T's on my wish list, I'm going to start simple, with a B. Smithi, and maybe a versicolor. Of course I want a Chaco golden.  I'm going to wait a bit before getting any Pokis or T Gigas!  
Learning and researching brought me here.


----------



## RedMozi

*Greetings*

My name is Austin, I'm relatively new to the T. world, I've only been keeping them for a little over 2 years.  Right now I have a Aphonopelma sp. New River and a Grammolstola rosea.  I'm from WY.


----------



## Towelie

*many many many animals*

Hey everyone,
My name is Rock and I live in southern California and work at a petstore so naturally I have alot of animals. I've got over 40 tarantulas I do believe and about 20 snakes, 15 tortoises, 10 turtles, many amphibians and some other inverts. But I found out about this site by going to reptile shows as I grew my collection and I don't know what I would do with all my time if I didnt have these animals.


----------



## Brundlefly

Salutations to all, and just like everyone one else here we all like to be in the same virtual space (and at times physical) as others that love arthropods and their varying forms.


----------



## DethNotSuicide

*New to the bizz*

hello, well to start im 19 years of age and i just got a G. Rosea. i have wanted one for YEARS now.

i live in western massachusetts and i love music! i play many instruments like the guitar, bass, drums, vocals, violin, fiddle, and many more including my most recent, claw hammer banjo.

im into heavy egded music like Dimmu Borgir and Hammerfall. also i like Mozart and Bach. yeah im that guy.

im some what of a gamer (CoD MW2) but what i love most...

is animals and all sorts of living creatures! im a member of PeTA and an active one at that. one of the reasons i finally got my Rosea is because i was at a pet store that didnt know the first thing about them. at the time neither did i. (only about a week ago) they couldn't tell me its Cribellum from its Patella! 


so uhh yeah. thats me


----------



## WeezyTheAvic

*T's on thursday*

Hi everyone my name is daniel just got intrested in the t world by watching robc youtube videos so I must say thanks to him. I had a T when i was 7 RIP and just never got a new one but this thursday i have 2 versicolors comeing in the mail from paul at petcenterusa.net keep you guys post on there health and all that.


----------



## pix714

*hi*

hi my name's marco.. im from the philippines and im currently keeping P. Irminia, T. Cupreus, G. Rosea, A. Versicolor and H. Hercules.. I also have Scolopendra subspinipes..


----------



## WilliamRP1988

I'm William, I am 22 and from Louisville, Ky. I'm getting into the hobby of taking care of T's. I've read much on them. Hopefully, I can answer any questions I might have to better my education of these facinating creatures.


----------



## magicpan

*Greetings*

My name is Dalton and I've been involved with reptiles, inverts, and fish for over 5 years now. Inverts weren't always my major interest but recently I've had the money, will, and space to occupy some of my favorite inverts. |

Other than loving animals I am also a very serious musician and am active in the Occult (Metaphysics). I'm a generally kind person and I welcome group invites, etc.


----------



## JimO

Hello, I'm Jim from Florida.  I mostly keep dart frogs and am a novice with insects, arachnids, etc., other than those local to our area.  I've always been fascinated with centipedes.


----------



## jimip

hello im jimi im new... ish to T's ive had 4 over the last 2 years. i currently am housing a large ( hopefully female) skeleton and a .5 inch gold knee. i love my pets and always do more then i need to to make sure there happy..... i swear some of my lizards eat better then i do. well ... thats me in a nutshell..


----------



## Frankenspider

*Helloo*

My name is Jay. I've had a tarantula for years now that was given to me. She was always just sort of there. My interest in arachnids only recently picked up after finding a tailless whip scorpion at a local pet shop. I just had to have it. I bought it without knowing a thing about it. After researching it I quickly realized that the shop and I were housing it way too wrong. I also realized how fascinated I am with them, and other arachnids, insects, etc. I should have stuck with my original goal as a kid and went to school to study arthropods, haha. Anyway, I like it how a lot of people here know what they're doing and are willing to help out others (like me) who aren't quite sure. Good to know yas!


----------



## kamillo

Bonjour a toutes et a tous je m'appel medhi j'ai 30 ans et je vie en france a paris je suis eleveur d'aphonopelma j'en possede 30 merci de votre acceuille


----------



## apopli

This thread's HUGE!

I'm Bonnie, I'm in Ontario Canada, pushing 30, and mum to a 10 (going on 11) year old. I used to be afraid of spiders... then a pile of them moved into my spider plant (go figure) years ago and I began appreciating them (but I still don't like it when they sneak up on me!). I've been keeping exotics for years (various lizards - Tokay geckos are my favorite, snakes always hold a special place in my heart, and I seem to have an affinity towards creatures with particularly terrible temperaments - hence the Tokays). I also worked with/trained/owned horses for about 16 years, but after having my son and being diagnosed with fibromyalgia I just don't have the stamina for it anymore! I've spent nearly as long working with and training dogs, though, and still actively do so.

I have a German Shepherd who does just about everything with me who I'm in the process of training as a service dog (because of the fibro... I don't *need* a service dog, so it won't be official with dragging her though public places, but it's handy at home for my bad days), and I foster cats every now and then for various rescues because my son adores them and I don't (it's a compromise).

I'm a university student getting my BA in Psychology (specializing in behaviour sciences - I'd like to someday work with autism spectrum disorder service dogs, particularly with children). I also have a college degree in computers (networking), and have taken training and worked as a vet assistant for a period.

So.... hi!


----------



## Zephyr

Hi, I'm Jenn, and I'm in Texas.

I only recently got into tarantulas, just last July.  I have three, but will go to pick up two more in a few minutes.  Currently, I have G. rosea adult female, G. pulchra 2", and B. smithi 1.5". The new ones are third instar A. metallica and A. versi.

I look forward to meeting other tarantula fanciers, and to learning as much as possible about my eight-legged friends.


----------



## Seph

*New friend*

hi im seph and for my 30th birthday (oct 31, 2010) my wife bought me an Emperor Scorpion. i have had arachnids before as a child but this is my first scorp so im excited.


----------



## BlujayOnTheWing

Well, I've been poking around the boards for a few days and it looks like I'm probably going to end up hanging around, so I may as well formally introduce myself.

My name's Jay (it's short for Jessica- people get my gender confused going just by name, so it's best to clear it up right away :\ ), I'm an art student hoping to get into book illustration *fingers crossed*, scientific illustration (I'm fanatic about realism and detail, so field guide work or similar would probably suit me...), or something along those lines. (Related note, I do animal paintings- if anyone wants a portrait of their T or herp that would be an interesting practice and change of pace from cats and dogs...!)

I've been fascinated with crawlies for as long as I could get around on my own, haha. In the last five years or so, for whatever reason, I suddenly became completely hooked on spiders. It was like a whole world was opened up to me that I never noticed before. Since then I've studied them extensively and have owned tons of wild-caught true spiders (jumping spiders are my favorite)... so, tarantulas were the next inevitable step 

I only own one tarantula at present- a young mature female B Smithi that my boyfriend got me for Christmas- and I'm looking into getting another here pretty soon. I also have a plethora of assorted wild herps, because I'm addicted and have no self-control  Probably the only reason I don't have dozens of Ts is that I have to pay for them and am a cheapskate, lol ^^;;

I guess that's all the important stuff. Nice to meet you all, and I'll see you around the boards n__n


----------



## NickC

Hey y'all!  My name is Nick, and I have long been Arachnaphobic...but before I get into all that, a bit about myself!  I have been keeping reptiles for 15 years.  I started like most do, went to a pet store, took their word for gospel, and learned by life experience and painful loss.  I've kept and cared for many species over the years and have ultimately evolved into a large constrictor junky...  Now I sit on the board of the Eastern Wisconsin Herp Society & Rescue as the organizations Vice President.  

The herp society leads to me coming here.  Recently we received a large quantity of Ts, of them about half didn't make it through the first week.  While spiders have always creeped me out, I have always supported invert keepers and admired from a distance.  I have kicked around picking one up, to try and conquer my fear...and being as though we now had 18 Ts looking for homes I figured it was a good time to start conquering.  Sooo I am now the proud daddy of a p. Cambridgei, that I absolutely fell in love with.  She is incredibly gorgeous, and I can see how addicting this can get.  It has taken no time for me to go from terrified to mesmerized...  

Thanks for havin me!


----------



## Jacksonsjampot

hello all
im steven,mid 30s from brechin in scotland.
i have 11 Ts,you may has seen me kicking about other invert forums.


----------



## KingOfRats

*always used the fourm, decided to finally Join.*

Hey everyone my name is Rory. 
I'm arachniphobic and am passionate about horror films. I decided there is no way I can scare other people without breaking my own fears. So I started getting into scorpions to ease myself in. I now have had 7 scorpions, and 5 amblypigi. Can't do spiders yet, but soon. In looks for Solpugids and Vinegaroons.


----------



## desireewolfgang

*:b*

Hi ya'll! Je m'appelle Desiree et j'ai dix-neuf ans! (Please don't try really talking to me in french, I'm still learning. haha) First off, in case anyone was wondering, I didn't put Wolfgang in my name because of a band, which I get asked a lot! If I popped out as a boy, that would have been part of my real name. I am very, very disappointed in my parents for not going with it anyways..
I only have one tarantula right now. I have a male rose hair, and I love him. I'm working on getting my hands on a desert blonde right now.
I basically joined this forum because it's nice to know people who don't want to vomit when I tell them I love tarantulas and actually touch them. hahaha!
So yeah.. That's it.. The end.. Mmhm..


----------



## mygalo

Hi guys, well, primarily from Brazil and I am sorry for my English :wall:, but I create spiders
since 2009 and I wanted to attend this forum to gain more knowledge about these beautiful
animals since here in Brazil we do not have much help.
Thank you all.  :worship:


----------



## GregorSamsa

Hi my names jenn. I live in pittsburgh&  im a heavily tattooed 25 year old nurse.. I've had all kinds of unconventional pets- caiman, snakes, rats, frogs, monitors, hedgehog blah blah. My fiance&  I have 2 boston terriers, a cat, a big ol python & currently 4 tarantulas. I got my first (a. Hentzi) last october&  became quickly addicted. I've been restraining myself so as not to keep stacking them on top of each other... but when that tarantula shelf the boy is building me is done- watch out. I joined the boards a few months ago, but im not very good@  keeping up with online stuff. That's me.


----------



## Bastet

*Hey*

My name's Mike. I'm new to the site and have been keeping T's for about three years now. My pride and joy at the moment is my little Singapore Blue, the things is spoiled rotten.


----------



## RavensCentipede

*Hello*

Hello Everyone:}

My name is Amy.  I have a banded centipede and I joined to learn more about how to care for him (or her).  

Thus far, I know he'll eat just about any bug I put in there :yes:

I would like to know if I need a heat rock or anything like that to make his stay with me more enjoyable


----------



## Sesame Sam

Hi all, I'm Sam and i'm new here.

I'm from the UK and I got my first Tarantula a few weeks ago.

I used to have a mild fear of spiders and I am finding that the more I learn and the more I watch my little tarantula the less I fear them and the more i'm starting to love them.

My little guy is an unsexed B.smithi and is roughly 3-4cm. He/she goes by the name of Simon (had to give him an non-threatening name to make him seem happy and less spider like....)

I really can't wait to watch him grow.


----------



## leoferus

Hello all;

I am Ricardo. I have been a tarantula keeper for no more than one month or so. I was bitten by an unknown invertebrate as a child and had to endure many months of treatment due to the infection that followed. It was thought that a spider was the culprit. I wasn't afraid of spider exactly but I did avoid them from that time forth.

As I became older, I began to appreciate spider for their beauty and their fascinating behaviors. Never did I expect to be so fascinated so as to own one. Now, at thirty years old, I have become a keeper. The local pet store had an incredibly active tarantula on display. It was listed as an Ornamental Baboon. I did some research and decided that it wasn't for a beginner... so I got it anyways.

The H. maculata turned out to be a P. lugardi. My one tarantula didn't like being alone so now I own nine. I have even paired my G. rosea and I'm expecting grandkids.  I know I will have a lot of questions in the months to come.


----------



## olair

Hi!
My name is Kamil and I come from Polish. I live currently supported in Torun. I registered on your forum because I would like to broaden their knowledge about spiders. I have about 35 individuals from several species.
Yours!
I'm sorry but my English is very bad


----------



## hashim

Hello to all
my name is Hashim Shaikh, i am from INDIA (mumbai),
a technical engineer by profession, i am new to keeping tarantula,


----------



## lotus

*hello all*

Just wanted to say hi


----------



## BlueBalloon

Hi,

I'm Erica from Halifax, Nova Scotia. I don't have any tarantulas yet, I like doing a lot of research before getting a new pet. 

I have 2 kitties, 2 rats and a kingsnake. My area of "expertise" is rats, so please excuse my noob-ness with inverts!


----------



## namastenature

*Hola!*

I have a grammostola rosea, I just transferred her to a 37 gallon tank I found on the side of the street. half is a desert, the other half more tropical, with live plants for her to hide in and a large water hole. i have her ( Tulula) right next to the window so she can breath the fresh air and the plants get enough sun. But for the most part she's in dim light, at around midday I draw the curtains, as she doesn't like bright lights. 

She hasn't started burrowing yet but I think that will be pretty exciting. It will mean that she has finally excepted the new tank as her home I think. When she's happy she always moves everything around. It's my favorite activity of hers to watch.

I just hope she's happy. I want to give her some more things to climb on because I sense that's what she wants to do by the way she's always flailing her arms all over the glass. 

The only thing I hate about all of this is feeding her other animals. Why can't spiders just eat plants and nuts? Oh evolution..


----------



## Titandan

Wow!  Arachoboards is going international!  I love it! 

I'm dan and I'm from Southern California!  I have a few slings...

Currently have some spiders from Paul Becker(one of the best sellers out there)...

H. Gigas (2)
B. Smithi
H. Lividum
OBT (2)  one died.. T.T
Guatemalan Red Rump(don't know scientific name)
Curly Hair T
Moderatum
New River (2)
H. Boehmi

That's all I can think of so far!  This is an addictive hobby!


----------



## mchang

hey all, i started collecting T's a couple months ago and have not been able to stop! i now have 12 T's and the collection continues to grow. hope you guys are nice to give me some info and guide me in the right direction. hope to meet you soon!!!


----------



## cesar5slater

Good days to all you guys I am also new here I am from United States but right now I am here in Philippines.. I hope we can share some experiences in this forum.. Thanks guys...


----------



## SaraLee24

Hello, my name is Sara.


----------



## dio

Hi my name is Dio and i am from Greece.I have a 0.1 GBB,0.1 B.Boehmi and 4 slings:L.Parahybana,G.Rosea,C.fasciatum,Cyriopagopus Schioedtei.

My facebook name is Dionisis Colt.I'll be happy to find new tarantula fans from whole the world.T's Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mez

Just thought I'd say hi...
I live in England, UK.
No T's here at the minute, but plenty at work, within a week or two will have something of my own....not sure what quite yet though.


----------



## Guesswhof96

Hey, I'm Louis from Australia, I'm 14 and have been keeping T's for nearly 2 years now. It's hard to find someone my age who's more into Tarantulas and scorpions and centipedes than me  My favourite inverts to watch are Tarantulas as they web up their homes and give the once empty container so much personality. However I have bad experience handling T's as they all tend to hate me, I love handling centipedes though!


----------



## babyjay

my name is jessica. i'm 18, and i live in chicago. i work for the university of illinois extension program, at CHSAS. there, although my internship will be over by thanksgiving, we have two african millipedes, two north american millipedes, two different tarantulas (although, actually, maybe not, one might be dead), 12 bess beetles, a colony of approx 200+ madagascar hissing cockroaches, tons of  red wriggler worms for composting, and in the past, we've attempted to take care of a praying mantis and hundreds of her babies, as well as a dear friend, a gigantic tomato horn worm, whom i loved and miss... ):
we take these insects to kids around chicagoland for an 'insect petting zoo'.. we've also been called a traveling bug brigade... 
i'm only 18, i loved this job, and i'm planning on getting myself some millipedes too...


----------



## Experiment397

*hey wazup!*

hey im new but not new to critters
i have a bearded dragon, leopard gecko, cali kingsnake, and cali forest scorpion along with a fish addiction. i had a wolf spider breeding setup for a few years and that was fun and recently tried T's but my aphonoplema chalcodes male died yesterday. i am lookin for a new T and really like the south american arboreals. cant wait to get into the arachnoboards


----------



## Dorittos

hi! my name is porfirio but all my friends call me Dorittos (yes i use double tt all thought its spelled with one t hahaha its my thing) i found your boards through youtube's tarantula guy i am sure most ppl know who i am talking about but originally i am here because i was mesmerized by a blue T i saw in you tube... after much looking at similar T's i began to fall in love and found my self captivated by this Blue 8 legged beauties, spiders have all way had a place in my heart. After much research into the hobby of T's i found a hidden hobby, i all ways believed individuals bought tarantulas for pets and what not but i never knew how big this hobby had been built around T's! i was shocked but thought it was completely awesome! i hope to learn more and i am sorry and pleas dont be offended if i say some thing dumb a new person would say or a simple mistake i am not a T expert but do want to learn. i work 10hrs a day Monday-Thursdays some times Fridays if i get over time(rarely). I hope you guys can teach me and ill try and log in as often as possibel and as to take my first step into this hobby in would really love some suggestions to a beginning tarantula or a very docile one i could buy =) thank you for any help every one!

Avicularia versicolor  this is the T i want to hopefully have one day =)
i simply believe its beautiful and have been mesmerized by it as corny as it sounds!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nbJEkTO6qY&feature=related


----------



## Mug3n

*new to AB*

hey, I'm Eric (Mug3n) I own 10 T's now. Here for fun and information. looking forward to a great experience with you all.


----------



## Run3

*Newbie*

Hi, my name is Rune, and I'm from norway.

I started with this hobby half a year ago and joined AB to learn more and chat with others in this hobby.

so far I got:
1x 0.1 G. rosea
juvies;
1x A.metallica
1x P.irminia
slings;
2x B. boehmi
1x P.Irminia


----------



## bigsky

hey, my name is darren, im from sask. canada, ive had several kinds of critters, my favorite of all time is without a doubt scorpions, tho i love all scorpions i have a special soft spot for emperors, and have had several throughout the years.  i currently  have one massive female emperor, a chilean rose hair tarantula, a flatrock scorpion, and one very very angry little red claw scorpion.  looking forward to learning more about the breeds.


----------



## Suidakkra

*'ello Arachnoboards*

Hello. My name is Jason im married with 2 kids. I have a dog, 4 cats, 3 bearded dragons,Panther Chameleon, G.rosea, B.smithi and looking to aquire a GBB and a A.Avic. I use to be a heavy arachnophobe, wanting to destroy every spider on Earth. But thanks to watching videos made by RobC on youtube, I am now a T lover. :clap:

Within the next few months when I really get settled into T's I want to make the plunge into owning my first Pokie, I have fallen in love with the P.subfusca (low or highland) and cannot wait till I add one to the family.


Until then Ill feed my pet rocks, and get pooped on by my future Avic (when it gets here).


----------



## curtisgiganteus

Hey AB, my name is Ian, im 17 and an ecstatic amateur Entomologist. I am currently employed at the California Science Center as their Junior Entomology Keeper and have been in the hobby going on 8 years now. My favorite invert has to be the solifugid (solpugid):worship:. I am currently in possession of a gravid female Eremobates Sp. (shes so gorgeous). Once I am finished with high school i plan on attending UCR, double majoring in both Entomology and forensics. As i said before i LOVE solifugids, so if you have any experience in keeping or know anyone who has any extra of these beautiful creatures please send me a PM. Your knowledge is always welcome


----------



## Johnny1320

I'm John.  My gf and I have about 48 frogs, and were expecting a P.Scrofa from a member from another forum who breeds them.  I've never really looked into tarantulas, but after looking at some of the pics people have posted, this could be trouble.


----------



## cfairbaugh

*Trouble eating?*

Hi Everybody,

I'm new here, but a spider lover ever since I was a little one. Anybody ever hear of the children's book "Be Nice to Spiders"? My wife and I BOTH grew up with the same book! Now we have our old books displayed above our Avicularia Avicularia's enclosure, and have named her Helen.

Anyways, I've had Helen for almost a year and recently she's had trouble eating. Her temp and humidity is right, but she's not eating he crickets for over a month now. She kills them, but doesn't eat. She's full grown and has molted twice. Should I try another food? Any help is greatly appreciated. THANK YOU


----------



## Smoke20

Hello, my name is Scott and Im from Nebraska. Im looking to start off with a tarantula here very soon. Well once I get all the information I can find first.


----------



## Kreatz

Hi guyz! Arvy here from philippines. i own 3 t's right now :clap:


----------



## xaniq

Hey everyone I'm Shaun, ive always been interested in spiders and have a couple T's and just found out about this board. I look forward to learning more from here!


----------



## Mendozae

Hi guys!!!

My name is toty (yeah like the Italian soccer player) and im from Argentina, Buenos Aires. I started with the hobby a year ago with 2 grammostolas roseus and I've gottten 4 more T's so far. I have joined this community to experience the feelings of world wide tarantula possessors!!!!!

I'll be uploading some pics soon! So see you around.


----------



## Antmantis1

*Hi there*

Hi Um I'm new around here and Im also new to the tarantula world. I'm looking to get a brachypelma smithi from ken the bug guy or anybody with a reasonable price of low expense!! I'm new here and I follow under what Robc has to give as advice. Im looking for a B. smithi IM from The USA and proud of it!!


Also IM cool and have a youtube account and if anybody has a 2 to 3 in B. smithi they need to get off I'm your guy!!

Antmantis1:drool:


----------



## seanmusashi

*new bloke*

new here too...english....not too good with computers....worse at typing.....nice to be here....thats if im here of course???


----------



## Lostindespair

*Arachnophile*

hello all

Names Logan, ya can call me lost on account of my username. I've been a fan of spiders for a long time, and about 7 months ago i got my first arachnid, a lil trapdoor. Was just the cutest thing ever, and so docile, it surprised me, but from then on, i just had to keep gettin more. I absolutely love poki's even though im not fortunate to own one (no moneez right nao). Uh, live in the good ol' U.S. of A. Glad to be here. Heard about this site from Rob C. :3


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W

Hey everyone,
Names Miles i reside in Southern Ontario, Canada. Been collecting t's for about 7 months now, all started with a rose hair.  I now currently have 6 including 2  rose hair, 1 Avic avic, 1 Blonde stripe leg, 1 Mexican fireleg, 1 Orange Baboon and 3 empty homes.  Really find i have a liking to the Poecilotheria species there beauty captivates me. Here to gain as much knowledge as i can for the best care of my t's.


----------



## FligNut

*Just Saying Hello*

Hello all,

I'm Jennifer from Chattanooga, TN.  I'm 31 and a full-time chemistry student, soon to graduate from college.  After that, I want to attend medical school, and eventually go into medical research; immunology is the field I'm interested in.

I started collecting tarantulas about four months ago with an Aphonopelma chalcodes spiderling, and I'm now about to have a total of six tarantulas!  This is a fascinating, fun, and addictive hobby, which I hope to enjoy for many years with my new arachnid friends.


----------



## KungPao

Hi, my name's Rachel and I am about to be the new owner of a tiny B. smithi. 
My friend gave me a dubia colony to feed my gecko, and they produce more than he will eat so I decided that a tarantula would be a better bet than getting another gecko.

Here's the funny thing. I am phobic of anything 8 legged, but I'm hoping that working with my little T will help me understand them and get over it. 

Oh, I also have a decent collection of pythons and boas.


----------



## Guitar Slinger

*Newbie Introduction*

Hi,
I am Brad I live in Nashville TN and I am new to T,s and the this site. I just wanted to say hello and thanks to everyone keeping this site up and going. I have learned so much here already. It is appreciated!
Brad


----------



## geoff200

*Hi from England*

Hi,

I have been quite active over at the UK Mantis Forums. I became aware of this site after becoming inerested in centipedes. There are some great post here in the myriapods section.

I also have Baby Turkistan roaches for sale as a feeder if anyone is interested PM me (UK postage only)

Cheers Geoff.


----------



## TreeGuy

Good evening everybody and hello from America's hat, 
Yep that's right another Canuck in the house.

My name is Justin, I'm going to college in the Niagara region.
I've been into exotics for years, mostly lizards and snakes.
Got into T's a couple months ago when my bro guilt tripped me into taking care of his P. metallica. Always been terrified of spiders but taking care of that large, grumpy spider sorta took care of any phobia lol.

Started out with a pink toe and have worked my way up to 7 T's, mix of NW and OW. I'm mostly interested in the old world stuff, gets the juices pumpin every time I have to open my pokies cage.


----------



## arachnidsrulz12

hi,

I'm addicted to T's and somewhat addicted to scorpion lol

I love T's and want more


----------



## SuperD

*Hello*

Hi my name is Don i live in South Africa and love tarantulas!
I have a collection of about 13 different sp.


----------



## djrekoms

hi my name is alex 
i am from romania end i love tarantulas


----------



## Andrei

Hello everybody.

I'm Andrei, a guy from Romania, who loves tarantulas, game-fishing and metal. My favourites are the burrowing species, the so-called petholes. 
I 25 years old and I am a psychiatrist fascinated by his job.


----------



## Bolt

*sling*

Hello there. I'm Tom from Corpus Christi, Tx. Loved T's since I found them at a very young age. Then lost interest, now returned. Primarly dealing with the Aphonopelma hentzie/anax species normally found in this area. The T's we have are 4 W/C females. Used W/C males to produce 15 unsexed 3 yr slings, and 12 unsexed 2 yr slings. The rest of the babies were realesed to help populate the area the others were taken from.

Thank you for accepting me to the forum.

Tom


----------



## Muzi

Hi I'm Muzi also from South Africa, I currently own 9 Tarantula's and 2 Scorpions never can get enough! I also have quite a few reptiles and never forgetting about our dogs haha. Would just like to say that this is a truely great site! I've already used a few ideas for tank setups that I saw on this site on some of my T's tanks  . Great site again!


----------



## becks0303

*Newbie!*

Hi,

My name is David, i'm from tropical Singapore.

I hope to find more Singaporeans who are interested in T's(please contact me if you are out there)

I have only so far reared the Phlogiellus inermis, a native species. 
Any one with tips on how to handle these P inermis, they are really fast, and timid.

CHEERS!!

David


----------



## Webmistress

*Hi*

Just wanted to shout out a cheery 'hallooo' to you all!  

Bit about me - I am an avid herper and worshipper of inverts! I have an extensive collection of reptiles (50+ snakes, lizards and turtles) and a few Ts, scorps and roachs at home. However, I also work professionally with inverts (over 70 different species) and snakes (40+ species) so I am continually surrounded by the creatures I love. Anyway looking forward to chatting soon, 

Tata for now, 

M.


----------



## danb

Just wanted to introduce myself.  My name is Dan and I live in West Los Angeles. I'm just getting into the hobby and currently have three T's right now.  I'm hoping that I can glean some knowledge from you all.  Thanks and talk to ya soon!  :}


----------



## danny2009

*hi all*

hi am danny carnt wait to get started with talk to you all about wat spiders you have thanks danny


----------



## jasmithc

*Hello everyone*

Hi, My name is Antonio, and I am new to this forum. I am also really new to the hobby. I love tarantulas, I find them beautiful and interesting. I am also really interested in the Green Bottle Blue Venezuelan Tarantula. as it is from my home town


----------



## minkbrutal

I'm nick and I have 7 T's 3 snakes and 2 Scorpions. I'm always looking for someone to talk t's with.


----------



## ShadowclawFC

Hi~ I'm Ihrian, I'm 17 and a junior in high school. I'm currently taking Zoology, and since taking it I've switched my idea for a career from Web Design/Video Game Design to Zoo/Bio.
Um, yeah, I live in Venice, FL, and I want out but I wouldn't lose my Zoo class for anything. Except maybe the chance to go to Guyana or some other cool place with my Zoo teach and some friends.

Um...oh yeah, I'm a new T fan, thanks to, again, my Zoo class. Not new to pets, though, 'cause I've practically been raised by dogs ^^; currently have 4 dogs and a cat, and none can touch any Ts I may have >.>
None currently but may be getting one soon, fates willing~


----------



## Netherland

*this is Netherland!*

Hello, 
after looking around and reading some topics for information, I'm now introducing myself.
I'm from the Netherlands, and I've been in the hobby for over than 6 years now. I'm a forklift driver and I love to listen to music and going to gigs in the netherlands and germany.
I've got 2 kids and I'm maried. My other hobby's are tattooing, drawing, collecting some WW2 items and watching WW2 bunkers and fortifications and going to football(soccer...)matches.
here's my list of Birdspiders(or T's....)

Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma smithi
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens x2
Ephebopus murinus
Halopelma lividum
Pterinochilus murinus DCF male
Thrixopelma pruriens
Theraphosa stirmi

true spider.
Trochosa sp

Scorpions.
Pandinus imperator x2

and 2 cats

So thats me, if you have any questions, feel free to ask!
my best regards!


----------



## animalnstinct

What to say? I hang out on a some other invertebrate forums, and my wife mostly finds herself on the frog and amphibian forums (if I say "we" a lot more than "I" it's not due to my loose grip on reality, it's because I'm married and we share pretty much 100% of our hobbies). I know a few people on here already, but I tend to stick around lower traffic forums; despite being on the computer most of the time thanks to my job (I run a web development business), I still can never find the time to keep up with busier forums. Figured why not though.

We have kept T's for a few years now, since my wife got me a rather large (5.5" almost 6" leg span) crotchety old rosea for my birthday. From there it blossomed into a small collection:

1.0.0 A. iodius
0.0.1 A. seemanni
0.0.1 A. versicolor
0.2.1 G. rosea
0.0.1 P. cambridgei
0.0.1 P. irminia
0.1.0 P. lugardi
0.1.0 P. murinus

Right now Ephebopus murinus and Ephebopus cyanognathus are at the top of my wish list, followed closely by the infamous Poecilotheria sp. We also have a few Mantella's and some Pipa Pipa's joining the family soon, and have kept a small variety of other reptiles in the past.

Next to keeping these guys and gals, my favorite thing is building enclosures, and we have just begun exploring the realm of creating our own backdrops and other vivarium structures.

On with the show!


----------



## drinking

hi i'm drinking
i own 2 t's as of now (1 g.pulchripes 3" DLS molted yesterday and 1 b.albopilosum sling molted last month) and will look forward to expand my collection..


----------



## BayBredBeardies

Hey, I'm Ted and I'm in Northern California. I got into the hobby about 2 months ago. I have an avic avic sling, b. albopilosum sling, and have some a. brocklehurstis on the way courtesy of kenzie! Aside from my T's, I have about 6 bearded dragons, 5 crested geckos, 3 leopard geckos, fish, and 2 dogs


----------



## MatMonster

*Introduce myself*

Hi everybody, my name is richard, i live in delaware....i am a high school student/athlete, i wrestle for my school and i take it very seriously. What brings me here you ask? I made an account on this website because if i ever needed something for my spider i could ask someone on here that new what they were talkin about. Thats pretty much me =).


----------



## GreenOasis

We're primarily breeders of reptiles; cornsnakes, ratsnakes, kings, milks, dragons, leopard geckos.  We recently started a new addiction with mantids & now hubby is looking at getting into scorpions, so thought this might be a good place to pick up more information about them.  We have two websites, one dedicated to reptiles (greenoasisreptiles) and the other dedicated to mantids & roaches (mantispets.weebly.com)  
We're looking forward to learning a lot on this forum & hopefully, sharing a lot as well!

-Carey & Steve Kurtz-


----------



## Introvertebrate

*Greetings from Central Ohio*

After watching an episode of Bugging Out, I acquired a taste for exotic pets.  I started researching invertebrates online, and most of my Google searches led back to Arachnoboards.com.  Based on my findings so far, a Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens seems pretty appealing.

Best Regards,
Tom


----------



## Tazman

Hi people .....new here and thought i would say a quick hello
My name is Lee and i live in the uk with 10 (at the mo) T's , 2 bearded dragons and 3 kids....here is a list of the T's...

B . Smithi x1
A . Francki x1
P . Murinus x2
L . Parahybana x1
H . Gigas x1
G . Aureostriata x1
B . Boehmei x1
G . Rosea x1
B . Albiceps x1


----------



## txgsxr

Hello everyone, after 25 years + of working with reptiles I picked up my first spider. Got a baby Avicularia sp, Peru Purple. Its been a long time that i was the newbie, lol. 

Thought id get online and find out everything i can about them. I got the basic care down, just looking to make sure i have everything i need to know to make sure shes happy as she can be.


----------



## knottyDevin

Hi my name is Devin.I currently have only 1 tarantula maybe Ill have more but the one I have is great.Im not sure what im suppose to say.if you have any questions ask


----------



## BayBredBeardies

Hey,
     I'm Ted, I'm located in the Bay Area, Ca. I got into the hobby about 2 months ago and I've been researching like a mad scientist! This hobby is super addicting. I have 2 Brocklehursti slings, an avic avic sling, and a curly hair sling. got some more coming in after the holidays too! Other than T's, I have 6 Bearded dragons, 5 crested geckos, 3 leopard geckos, 2 dogs, and fish that I love and am slave to all. I love animals and pets


----------



## CharlieChalk

Hello. 21 year old Music Producer from South West, England. Been lurking for a while since I got my first C. Rose Tarantula about 2 months ago, good site so I thought I may aswell sign up 

Heres Rosetta...


----------



## ExotiPet

*ExotiPet here*

Hi All!

We have been on the board for about a month now and decided it was about time to start getting formal.  We are newer to the hobby but have a huge passion for Tarantulas.  We like the board a lot as it is a great resource for about everything related to Tarantulas. We currently own over 35 T's and with two with potential egg sacks on the way that number is expected to grow quickly.  We are always looking for something new to add to our collection and when we have extras they are always up for sale or trade. We are glad to be a part of this wonderful community.

ExotiPet
Ashley & Brandon


----------



## Hattie

Hello,

I'm Cat, Hattie is the name of my first and much loved, first tarantula, she's a beast of a Chilean Rose. I also have a Martinque Pinktoe ling, who is rather blue at the moment and has therefore, has acquired the name blue Waffle!

I'm fairly new to the tarantula world, but am very keen to know more.. 

I'm finding it hard to navigate my way round arachboards, so any tips would be great.

I just saw a Haitian Brown for sale, £3.50 Christmas bargaaaain! But, I don't know a lot about them, apart from they're a bit 'defensive', which I assume means they're little terrors! Any advice on these would be wonderful!

Thanks!


----------



## c0rrosion

Hi all, I'm female, I'm 25, and I live in East Lansing, MI, US. I work part-time in both a smoke shop and a love boutique; it's a glamorous life I lead.  
I have been an animal lover of all sorts ever since I was young, including a fascination for bugs & arachnids starting very early. My first arachnopet was a black widow that I found in a bundle of grapes when I was working in a restaurant about 6 years ago, and I kept her for about a year and a half before she passed away. Her name was Bitch-eater.
I also recently had a vinegaroon that I had for almost a year whom I loved dearly, her name was Chip, but she took a tumble when one of my skittish friends was holding her (my mistake, which I deeply regret, of course) and her tail broke and she never recovered. 

I decided to finally join because for giftmas this year, my boyfriend got me a baby amblypygi/tailless whip scorpion and I had some questions about it, so here I am.  

If there are any mid-Michigan people that would like to chat, feel free message me!


----------



## Tamika

*Dum Dum Dumm*

Hi All,

I'm Juan, I'm from South Africa and live in a small place called Bloemfontein, I'm 25 years old and just got into tarantula's, actually joined this forum looking for more information about T's specifically enclosures, but there a wealth of information on here, ready for the leaching 

Luckily I saw some excellent posts from Steve aka Talonwd, and that's inspired me even further --- > Steve follower :worship:

At this stage I've got a Nhandu chromatus, probably not a excellent first choice but I couldn't resist his/her charm, he/she (Yeah Yeah, not gotten around to sexing it yet, still waiting for he/she (lolz did it again) to molt) is almost 3 inches now, and looks like it's in the pre-molting phase but then again hard to say because these guys love to feast!

Would love some additional information on these beauties, so if anyone is reading this any pities me send me PM ;-)


----------



## Johnzo1

Hello Everyone,

My name is John. Im from beautiful Newfoundland, Canada. I joined this out of general interest in inverts of all kinds and to try to get some tips for my new Lasiodora parahybana. 

Cheers


----------



## Colbymgeek

Hey, I'm only fifteen, but I've been a fan of spiders for years. I used to study them in my spare time on the internet and look for them outside. About ten months ago, my idea of maybe having a pet tarantula became a reality, and my dad got me a B. Boehmei. That's when I started looking into tarantulas specifically and began studying those. Today, I have four tarantulas, including my dream spider, the Poec. Metallica (  ), and I aspire to be an arachnologist.


----------



## cadster

I'm Carlo, relatively new to Ts.  I started this last mid-November, I got my first T for my birthday - B. Albo.  And got the C.fasciatum and G.rosea after a week.  Then come December I got the GBB.

Now I already have 6 sp!  and its really addictive.  Here are my first 3 sp:






left to right - B. Albo, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, G. Rosea

My most prized one - Greenbottle blue sling, can't wait for it to grow!  it eats well.

My last purchase yesterday was a L.Parahybana (3i) and a P.Cambrigei around 2.5cm.

i found this forum as I was searching for a more direct way of acquiring Ts.  Trusted sellers here in my country are limited, that's why I'm thinking of getting them directly.  If there's anyone here who can help me with that, please let me know and let's talk. 

Likewise, I hope to learn more about my current fascination in Ts as I read on.


----------



## kitkat39

Hi everyone!

I'm from Orange County, California.  My love for pets and animals sort of goes in cycles.  I think I've owned just about every animal out there at one point or another, but I'm sure most of you have too so there's nothing special there.  I'm currently keeping smaller reptiles and insects like geckos and mantids.  I've kept scorpions before some time back in 1996 and didn't really know what I was doing, but still kept them going.  I had Emperors and Desert Hairy Scorpions at that time.  It sort of ended when my brother got out of prison and shared my room with me.  It slowly became HIS room as I slowly ended up sleeping on the couch since he'd bring over his late night girly friends and eventually put all of my stuff out in the yard where it ended up raining heavily and drowning all of my animals in their own enclosures.  Thanks Bro!  

I've recently got a spark back for Scorpions and Tail less whip scorpions.  I like weird looking things in general.  I usually don't like venomous things, but I'll make an exception for the Scorpion just because I love the way they look.  

Anyways, looking to make new friends along the way and learning more as the days go by.  =)


----------



## TrentinG

Hello :razz:... My name is trentin, im in chino hills CA and im somewhat new to the T hobby. I Have 14 ts, some of m,y favorites including P . Miranda, P Ornata, and my E Cyanognathus. :}


----------



## Arachnos

Hey, my name is Adam and I have been in the T hobby for 15 years. I have browsed this site for a few years but figured I would finally join the ranks. I live in Syracuse, NY and have 24 T's. Here is my collection, thanks for having me!:}

1 Acanthoscurria geniculata - Brazilian whitebanded
1 Aphonopelma bicoloratum - Mexican bloodleg
1 Aphonopelma chalcodes - Desert blond
1 Aphonopelma seemanni - Costa rican zebra
1 Avicularia purpurea - Ecuadorian purple 
2 Avicularia metallica - Metallic pinktoe
2 Avicularia versicolor - Antilles pinktoe
1 Brachypelma boehmei - Mexican rustleg
2 Chromatopelma cyanopubescens - Greenbottle blue
1 Grammostola aureostriatum - Chaco golden knee 
2 Grammostola rosea - Chilean rose, one RCF
2 Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt blue
1 Lasiodora parahybana - Brazilian salmon
1 Poecilotheria metallica - Metallic ornamental
2 Poecilotheria regalis - Indian ornamental "ghost"
1 Poecilotheria striata - Mysore ornamental
2 Pterinochilus murinus - Mombassa golden starburst


----------



## Lucid

*the spider has landed*

I am the lucky recipiant of a female tarantula
I'm from b.c.
I heard about this site from my brother
I'd like to learn more about growing my spider
shes already quite large 
any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Thorn4

Hello, my name is Caitlin, I just joined the forum about 10 minutes ago. I currently own 2 Rose-Hair Tarantulas and am looking into getting 3-5 more Rose-Hair slings for my collection. I'll post pictures of my spiders upon request. I also own 5 Ball Pythons, 2 Leopard Geckos, and a Corn Snake for all those reptile lovers out there. I'm very friendly and love to talk about animals, especially reptiles. Feel free to PM me!


----------



## mygalo

Heey guys
I'm new here,hmm...I'm from USA.
My T's:
2 Nhandu tripepii
2 Nhandu coloratovillosus
2 Theraphosa blondi
4 Avicularia juruensis
2 E. murinus
2 Chilobrachys fimbriatus
2 Grammostola spp.
1 Grammostola alticeps
1 Acanthoscurria paulensis
3 Cyriocosmus chicoi
1 Lasiodora itabunae


----------



## dieselmama

*New here too*

Hi All, 

I am Heidi, mom to a delightful almost 14 yr old special needs child named Sean who just got his first tarantula, a female panama red rump  (her name is Shelob).  Since he is not comfortable posting on bulletin boards, I get to do it for him, with his direction as to what to share, ask, etc.  

Anyway.. I will go post on the questions board, as we are having a wee concern regarding little Miss Shelob. 

Heidi


----------



## moondancer

Hi all I'm bob or as called here moondancer and i live in Plymouth Devon UK ,just popped in to find info on bite reports  as i have just got a OBT i will keep in touch


----------



## grayhound

*Hello*

Hi everyone!

My name is Jeremy, I'm 30 years old, and I live in Nebraska, USA.  I have been into spider collecting for about a year now, and have 9 spiders already.  I joined arachnoboards to learn, and maybe meet new people who share this interest.  I have already posted on "Tarantula Chat" and have had great luck with replies!...... however, I'm having a terribly difficult time navigating around the site altogether.  I can't get any of my pictures to upload and have a difficult time searching for threads about specific topics.  I am NOT computer illererate either!!!  Thanks for having me at Arachnoboards, and I look forward to learning / sharing about spiders on here!  Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## Reptile

I'm Ryan and I am from Tulsa, Ok, US. I am 17 years of age. I currently only have a Leapord Gecko and two Fire Bellied Toads.

When I move out I expect to get more pets, such as T's and Snakes.


----------



## teamster6

*Hellow to all*

Hi Everybody I am t6. I have been reading on here for quite a while trying to find info on this fascinateing hobby. We started this venture with a christmas Rosy and were overwhelmed by the fasination of these. Hope to learn a lot more from these forums as time go's on just a rooky.

t6


----------



## Woomquip

Hey folks,

I'm Kyle, hailing from sunny Birmingham UK, 
Proud owner of a baby Vinegaroon, Sub-adult Chile Rose (female), 
and a frankly ancient Leopard Gecko.

So yeah, see you on the boards I guess


----------



## RichardLTU

Hi guys  I'm from snowy Lithuania  I'm only sixteen, as you can see from my nick-my name is Richard. I like T's most of all exotic creatures, dunno why, but they're cut for me  My english is not perfect at all, but I think, that we'll live in peace  What about my life....... I have younger sister, she's 10 now and she hates my spiders, but i don't care  Also i love oldschool cars and I got one of them (still working on it, want to bring perfect condition to her)


----------



## missella

Hi my name is Gabby. I'm 19 years old and I live in Milwaukee, WI. I joined this board because I recently purchased my first tarantula from a reptile show this past November. Her name is Stella and she is yet to get a proper ID (she was adopted and experts I have had look at her have given me mixed opinions). I used to own a Northern Leopard Frog and currently own two parakeets as well.


----------



## Satu

Hello, I'm Satu and I'm new!

Mr S and I have finally, after thinking about it for a long time, bought our first baby Ts: a gbb (unnamed as of yet) for him, and a G. pulchra (whom I'm calling Mort -- short for either Mortimer or Morticia) for me. We were only planning to get one, but this turns out to be impossible!

I have to say I adore the photographs some people manage to take of their spiders. My attempts so far have mostly come out a little blurry ("Yes, that little blob in the corner there is my spider!"), but I suppose there'll be plenty of time to learn...


----------



## Silentbob

Hi! im Jacques 22 years old from south africa. I have 3 T's 1.lasiodora difficilis - brazilian fire red birdeater 2.Sericopelma rubronitens - Panama Red Rump 3.Brachypelma boehmei - Mexican fireleg and i also have a female leopard gecko


----------



## Scorpios

*new*

Hello, new here and came across this board researching a Heteroscodra maculata I am planning to buy. The bite report section o this forum is great.

I have at the moment 2 B. Smithi, Grammastola Rosea, H. Lividum, and a B. Vagans. as well as a few corn snakes and bearded dragon, cats, dog hedgehog etc.

I used to have quite a few different pets when I lived in the states, but they are a bit more expensive and harder to come by in Europe.

Anyway, it's great how much more information is now available than it was 13 years ago when I was in the US.


----------



## baconmushroom

hi im bacon from the phil, i have 1 b. boehmei 1 b. smithi 
planning to buy a. genic a. brock and l parahybana soon.

glad to be part of this diversed group. hope to learn alot from our 
tenured hobbyists and breeders here...


----------



## Suteytooty

Hi! My name is Chris and I'm new(ish!) to the T hobby.  I have an A.avicularia and got an E.campustratus today! 

Just got her out to check on her as she was really dehydrated when I opened her and she darted up my arm, onto my avic enclosure and fell about 30cm onto my bed. Good job it was my bed and not my floor...

Looking forward to learning loads more about T's  

Happy New Year!


----------



## huntsman

Hi all,
my names Brad and i'm 14 and i'm obsessed with huntsman spiders
and other spiders.
I'm very new here.


----------



## Slings N Things

*Hello Everyone!*

Hello, I'm new to this site and thought that I would introduce myself.  My name is Sarah and I LOVE tarantulas! (Among all the other animals in the world)  I am a dog groomer, dog trainer, and horse trainer.  

I hope to meet many people that share my passion and to learn as much as I can.

Currently in my collection:
1.1.0 Grammostola Rosea ~ Rose Hair - Charlotte, Charlie
0.0.1 Grammostola Pulchra ~ Brazilian Black - Black Velvet
0.1.0 Avicularia Avicularia ~ Pinktoe - Ghoma
0.0.1 Avicularia Versicolor ~ Anitilles Pinktoe - Stilts
1.0.0 Nhandu Chromatus ~ White Striped Birdeater - Ghandi
0.0.1 Pterinochilus Murinus ~ Orange Starburst Baboon, O.B.T. - Obi
0.0.1 Pterinochilus Lugardi ~ Dodoma Baboon - Dodo
0.0.1 Heterscodra Maculata ~ Togo Starburst Baboon - Rafiki
0.0.1 Brachypelma Boehmi ~ Mexican Fireleg - Aries
0.0.1 Lasiodora Parahybana ~ Salmon Pink Birdeater - Napa
0.0.1 Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens ~ Green Bottle Blue - CC
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Rufilata ~ Redslate Ornamental - Rufi
0.0.1 Poecilotheria Striata ~ Mysore Ornamental - Outlaw
0.0.2 Poecilotheria Regalis ~ Indian Ornamental - Kahn, Kahn Jr.
0.0.2 Aphenopelma sp. New River - Apache, Thunder
0.0.9 Brachypelma Albopilosum ~ Curly Hair - Eeyore, Curly, Fuzzy, Fluffy, Hairy, Flossy, Downy, Poofy, Cushy

0.0.1 Pandinus Imperator ~ Emporer Scorpian - Pilaf

0.0.1 Python Regius ~ Ball Python - Porunga
1.0.0 Morelia Spilota Variegata ~ Coastal Carpet Python - Kaa
0.1.0 Boa Constrictor Imperator ~ Albino Boa - Coral 
1.0.0 Boa Constrictor Amarali ~ Bolivian Silverback Boa - Gabbro
1.0.0 Elaphe Guttata Guttata ~ Corn Snake - Shenron 

0.0.1 Pogona Vitticeps ~ Bearded Dragon - Pikkon

1.0.0 Aratinga Solstitialis ~ Sun Conure - Nimbus

1.1.0 Felis Domesticus ~ Cat - Rufus Robert, Bulma Jean
1.0.0 Canis Familiaris ~ Standard Poodle - Tucker James 

I have tons of pictures of them, and they are located at:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/SlingsNThings/172425862777682?v=photos&ref=sgm

It would take a very long time to post all of them here so thought that would be easier.  Here are a few pictures too though.


----------



## byrd720

Hi I'm Chase, and I am fairly new to the hobby.  It all started with a B. Albopilosum and just started growing from there.  Now I have:

0.0.3 Avicularia Avicularia
0.0.1 Brachypelma Albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma Smithi
0.0.1 Euathlus Sp. Pichidangui "Blue"
0.0.1 Grammastola Pulchripes
0.0.1 Haplopelma Lividum
0.0.2 Nhandu Chromatus

0.0.1 Unknown Jumping Spider

Still many more I plan on getting. 

Other than T's, I love to read, listen to music and work on my 1964 Triumph Spitfire(my restoration project).


----------



## likebugs

Hello everyone. ​ I have 2 selenopid spiders that I caught locally in Pompano beach, FL. I found the female when I was doing some work around my parents' home, I have had her for about a month. My 5 year old daughter spotted the male on the wall in our home nearly a week ago. I can't seem to find much info on the care and mating habits of these arachnids, so I registered here in the hopes of learning more about these awesome creatures.​ I will welcome any advice that I can get on the care of these creatures. Also I would like to introduce the male and female for mating purposes, but I am afraid of doing that wrong, so I will wait until I have researched more on their habits.​ I am not very good with computers, so it might be a while before I can post some pics.


----------



## Anna

*Helloo!*

Hey! I'm Anna, I'm from California, and I have two baby tarantulas, an Avic avic and an L. parahybana.


----------



## ArachnidJackson

*Welcome*



dieselmama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Heidi, mom to a delightful almost 14 yr old special needs child named Sean who just got his first tarantula, a female panama red rump  (her name is Shelob).  Since he is not comfortable posting on bulletin boards, I get to do it for him, with his direction as to what to share, ask, etc.
> 
> Anyway.. I will go post on the questions board, as we are having a wee concern regarding little Miss Shelob.
> 
> Heidi


Welcome Heidi, enjoy your stay.

~Fellow Arachnoboards user~

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




Anna said:


> Hey! I'm Anna, I'm from California, and I have two baby tarantulas, an Avic avic and an L. parahybana.


Welcome Anna, enjoy your stay.

~Fellow Arachnoboards user~


----------



## jlcopen

*New at the insect/spider game....*

Hello,
I have a curly haired T. She is young, and has had a molt.  I have her in a classroom of 8 year olds.  She hasn't eaten in awhile now. :?(Have read the posts that say to not freak out)  She is hiding in her box all the time and the kids rarely see her.  I was wondering if these type of spiders need a hiding place, or can they just be in the tank.  The kids don't bother her, they just really want to watch her.  Especially when she eats.... which has been some time.  
Thanks,
J.


----------



## Teun

*Hello, introducing myself.*

Hello everyone,

I'm Teun, 22 year old man from Holland. I'm a wildlifemanagement student.
I have been keeping spiders for 4 years now. I had all kind off, right now i'm trying to focus more on arboreals. I just bought some new Poecilotheria sp.

At the moment I have :

Spiders:
0.0.4 P.ornata
0.1.0 P.regalis
0.1.0 P.irminia
0.1.0 A.avicularia
0.1.0 A.versicolor
0.0.1 C.huahini
1.1.0 G.pulchripes (attempting to breed)
0.1.0 C.marshalli

Centipede:
0.0.1 Scolopendra supspinipes dehaani

Snakes:
0.1.0 Lampropeltis getulus californiae
1.0.0 Boa constrictor imperator
1.1.0 Panterophis gutatta gutatta

And for the rest some tropical fishes.

Greetings, Teun


----------



## kennyshere

Hi, I'm Kenny
I'm more of a millipede girl than anything else, I used ti have a massive collection but had to reduce the numbers when I went away to uni - entomology with a specialism in herp husbandry.  now I'm back and looking for any interesting millipedes in the UK.:


----------



## Chromarco

*Hi everyone!!*

Hi, my name is Marco, I´m from Leon, Guanajuato, Mexico, it´s a pleasure belong to this arachnocommunity!! I´m biologist and a breeder of some arthropods like: _Avicularia avicularia_, _Avicularia versicolor, Brachypelma vagans, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Poecilotheria regalis, Pterinochilus murinus_, _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_, _Centruroides gracilis, Centruroides nigrescens, Heterometrus spinifer, Acanthophrynus coronatus, Mastigoproctus giganteus, Phyllocrania paradoxa, Phyllovates chlorophaea_ and _Stagmomantis limbata_, and this is my collection:

Tarantulas:

_Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Aphonopelma seemani
Aphonopelma serratum
Avicularia avicularia
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma auratum
Brachypelma vagans
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Chilobrachys fimbriatus
Chilobrachys huahini
Cyriopagopus schioedtei
Ephebopus murinus
Haplopelma lividum
Haplopelma minax
Heteroscodra maculata
Lampropelma violaceopes
Nhandu chromatus
Poecilotheria fasciata 
Poecilotheria metallica
Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria ornata
Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
Pterinochilus murinus
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
Psalmopoeus irminia
Psalmopoeus pulcher
Psalmopoeus sp. victorii
Schizopelma sp. Veracruz
Stromatopelma calceata
Tapinauchenius violaceus
Theraphosa stirmi_


Scorpions:

_Centruroides gracilis
Hadogenes paucidens
Hadrurus aztecus
Hadrurus arizonensis
Heterometrus spinifer
Pandinus imperator
Parabuthus liosoma_


Centipedes:

_Scolpendra polymorpha
Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani
Scolopendra subspinipes subspinipes_

Whipspiders:

_Acanthophrynus coronatus_


Vinegaroons:

_Mastigoproctus giganteus_


Praying mantises:

_Phyllobates cholorophaea
Phyllocrania paradoxa
Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi_


Reptiles:

_Chamaeleo calyptratus 
Gecko gekko
Mesoscincus altamirani
Phelsuma madagascariensis_


Amphibians:

_Agalychnis callydrias
Hyla smithi
Pachymedusa dacnicolor
Smilisca baudini_


----------



## ZillaPL

Hello.

-My name is Micheal and I come from Poland. I'm 21 years old and I'm interested in lots of things starting from video games, writing reviews, dinosaurs, zombies, horror movies, numetal music like KoRn and on reptiles and spiders ending. I'm in this buisness from year now and recent list of creatures that I keep is:

-Avicularia versicolor 4th molt
-Avicularia bicegoi 4th molt
-Avicularia purpurea 4th molt
-Grammostola pulchra 6th molt
-Acanthoscurria geniculata female 9th molt
-Acanthoscurria geniculata female 8th molt
-Psalmopoeus irminia possibly a male 8th molt
-Ancylotrypa spp. orange legs trapdoor spider female dunno the molt
-Poecilotheria rufilata 3th molt
-Brachypelma boehmei 3th molt
-Cyriocosmus elegans 3th molt
-Hysterocrates gigas 5th molt
-Tapinauchenius violaceus 4th molt
-Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 6th molt
-Iguana iguana 

And I'm up to buy my first scorpion - possibly euscorpius italicus.

and actually that's all there is about me. Nice to meet u all ppl.

Feel free also to check out my youtube channel: www.youtube.com/user/thezillajr

And this is ugly me with my girlfriend:







Cheers people. )


----------



## desertanimal

Greetings.  My name is Stephanie, and I've been lurking here for a few months.  I mostly keep reptiles.  I have kept and bred corn snakes for a few years--not on a large scale, just a clutch or two a year for my own project purposes.  I also have two western banded geckos.  I got interested in Ts last summer when I regularly found them out herping.  Many of the _Aphonopelma chalcodes_ I found (though not all) were totally chill and easily handleable.  I kind of fell in love with a particular big, fat female and started thinking maybe I would like keeping a T of my own.  And since I already have the roaches for my geckos . . . 

I picked up a _G. pulchripes_ sling in November at a reptile show, but it came down with DKS and died.  I imagine it was something I did, but I'm not sure exactly what.  I'm getting two replacement slings today or tomorrow to try again.  I'll avoid using tapwater this time, and see how things go.  Also, if I make any changes in substrate, container, etc., I will do it to only one to see if any of those things are suspect.


----------



## MissMurder

Hi there!

My name is Ahleah, and I live in Arizona.

I don't currently own anything aside from dogs, but I am looking to get my first Emperor Scorpion and decided to join here so I can learn as much as possible about them and how to give my future pet the best care available!


----------



## Definitions

*Hello from California*

Hi everyone My name is Mitch. Just checking out the site. Looks pretty cool.!@


----------



## starrletteohara

Hello, my name is Misti and I live in Oregon
I've been lurking here for almost 2 years now, just researching as much as possible, trying to overcome my arachnophobia, going back and forth between fascination and sheer terror. I don't own any tarantulas, yet, but I'm sure I'll stop being such a baby soon and just get one already.


----------



## madchester

hellow to all my name is mark and i live in philippines 

T's:

B.boehmei
B.smithi
Grammostola rosea

Scorpion:

C.margaritatus


----------



## kushy04

Hi guys. I just got a Chilean Rose Haired Tarantula and i think she (I think) is really cool. There is alot of info here and alot of enthusiasm, I'm glad to join these boards. I'm 24 years old, still in school, I'm studying Biology, and I want to get my Masters and phd and become a college prof.


----------



## animalnstinct

I thought I had already posted here back when I signed up, but after posting an ISO and noticing my post count was 1... well, I guess I was wrong.

My wife and I live in the Nevada desert just outside of Vegas. Our winters are so cold, I've had to wear pants at least twice now. Our collection started about 3 1/2 years ago now, when my wife spotted a 5" Grammastola rosea in the local classifieds and decided she wanted to get it for me for my birthday. That was back up in Canada, and we shortly after added four more to the collection - you get to meet every single customs officer working that day when you go to cross the border with 5 T's.//

Since then our collection has grown a little:

0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni
0.0.10 Aphonopelma sp New River
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.2.1 Grammastola rosea
0.1.0 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.0.1 Ephebopus murinus
0.0.1 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi
0.1.0 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum

It's hard to pick a favorite. Ephebopus is one of our fav terrestrials, Psalmy's for arboreal, but they're all amazing.

I probably won't be posting much, this forum gets busy fast and while I work on my computer most of the day (we're web developers) I have to watch how much of my time is usurped trying to keep up!


----------



## kingston

Hi my name is Lester
I am 19 yrs old
I am a beginner owner
and I live in Philippines.

I bought a 2.5cm Mexican Red Knee
and I dont know what gender it is.
that is my first tarantula
and I have taking care of him 1 week now

and I want to know more about them


----------



## Beowulf1976

Hi guys 

My name is Carol, I'm a Mother of two children (daughter 12 and son 9 this year) and between me and my fiance we have lots of pets.... 

In the bedroom:

12 snakes, (8 Simon's, 4 mine)
3 lizards, (Simon's)
usually the cat lounging around on the bed,
1 mexican red knee (Simon's)
1 metallic pink toe (mine, purchased today)

In the lounge/dining room:

1 tank of various tropical fish including Oscar, Silver Dollars, Plec and various Polypterus (Polypteri in plural?) (Simon's)
1 tank housing an axolotyl (Simon's)
1 tank (soon to be a pond, literally in our dining room!) housing 1 cooter and 1 yellow belly slider turtles. (we share them although Simon does all the cleaning)

Oscar the cat is a turkish van cat, he officially owns US. lol

I am disabled so spend most of my time in the bedroom, either handling my snakes, knitting soft toys for friends or papercrafting (making home made cards).

Simon takes care of all the animal husbandry as I cannot stand alone never mind clean something out.

We love our animals and wouldn't be without them 

I'll find the right section for pics and show you my pink toe 

Look forward to meeting you all in due course xx


----------



## archieph

*hey all*

i am archie from the philippines.. im new in this hobby and this site.. hoping to gain and share information about tarantulas and i know this site is just that and more!!! thank u and more power!!! :clap: im planning to collect all the available avicularias and unique ts like blue fang and horned baboons and hysterocrates who swim.. so if u know of more unique ts wid super abilties or traits feel free to message me or post in my pic thread ur suggestions.. thank you again!!!


----------



## SpidSquid

Hello, I'm Milo from Pennsylvania. I'm getting my first T from a retiring collector this weekend. It won't be my first arachnid; I've also kept wolf spiders, orb and cob weavers, tube-dwellers, daddy long-legs, and other spider species. My favorite was a female yellow garden spider I called Gerbania. I'm also into herps, mollusks, and other insects, but arachnids are definitely a fave of mine.


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Heeyyyy, 
My names Rob. I'm from Massachusetts. My mother has been keeping tarantulas for around 30 years and I was raised around them. We have kept a few species from avics to pokies. In 1994(ish) We had some avic breeding attempts and even had National Geographic come to our house to photograph it. My pride is my 7"ish P. regalis. And I'm definatly picking up a couple more T's in the near future 

I'm sort of re-kindling my love for T's recently so I decided I'd join on here and lookup some more info


----------



## Phelsumalain

*Hello from France*

Hi everybody
My mane is Alain
I'm vet for pets and I'm living in the north of France, 200 km from Paris.
I'm 47 years old, married, one daughter.
My hobby is studying and breeding moving leaves. I have 8 species in my breeding room. In the past I have bred butterflies, baboon spiders, tortoises, snakes, day geckos (it's why my name here is "Phelsumalain") and clownfishes.
Now, I'm only breeding _Phyllium_ species.
You can see my insects on my website : www.phyllium.fr.
Let me know if I can help you with moving leaves, even if I do know that in the USA it's prohibited to breed them. I've seen that there is, in this forum, people from every part of the world.
Maybe, I can also help you to introduce yourself in the french speaking forums about stick and leaf insects.
Best regards
Alain


----------



## lorax

Howdy all.  I'm Beth, I'm 28 years old, and I live in arthropod central - Ecuador, South America.  I've been into spiders for as long as I can remember, although I've never kept them as pets - they belong out in the forest!  However, they do wander into my home, which makes them incedental residents until I can catch them and gently return them to the trees.

I get some cracking good big tarantulas, though - I keep banana plants in the garden, and they seem to be attracted to them.  I'm here because I'd like the largest species ID'd, along with the regularly visiting scorpions (I'm a bit leery of those, since without a concrete ID I have no idea of their venom levels).


----------



## oceanmachine

hi i'm kris. i apparently joined here ages ago, but i don't remember doing it at all. i'm making myself known now, but i don't even know if i've posted here before or not. guess we'll find out when i post this. 

i'm thirty two next month and i live in the uk. i started out with a corn snake about six years ago, after wanting one for seventeen years. unfortunately it escaped one day by pushing up the lid. i got a bearded dragon for a birthday present six months or so after that happened and i've been growing my collection slowly since. i had to downscale while i moved back to my parents for a while, but now i am moved back out i'm starting to get a collection going again. my housemate doesn't fully approve of my spider keeping, but i respect her and keep everything in my room unless i have to do something with them in the bathroom


----------



## Lolita

My name is Leah i'm 19 i live in colorado currently a student but over the next couple weeks trying to get to be my moms PCA.

i'm newer to the keeping of T's i grew up around reptiles and had a rosie as a kid but never knew about other types of T's now i have 17 T's total all new world mostly slings the only adults i have are a rosie and fireleg and a mexican red knee and i still have sexed the latter 2


----------



## Widowman10

Lolita said:


> My name is Leah i'm 19 i live in colorado currently a student but over the next couple weeks trying to get to be my moms PCA.
> 
> i'm newer to the keeping of T's i grew up around reptiles and had a rosie as a kid but never knew about other types of T's now i have 17 T's total all new world mostly slings the only adults i have are a rosie and fireleg and a mexican red knee and i still have sexed the latter 2


good to see you! welcome!


----------



## vizzy

hola everyone! i usually skip the whole introduction thing for forums but i really like this place and want to make myself at home here.

im a 29 year old dude, however most people dont think im a day over 17...damn genetics! over the past couple years ive been becoming more and more interested in arachnids, but especially tarantulas. growing up i possessed a crippling arachnophobia (i know who doesnt?) stemming mostly from an incident as a very small child. when i hit my 20s or so i decided to reprogram myself and i managed to become fearless around almost all spiders. some still make my skin crawl to be honest. tarantulas, however, i find incredibly beautiful and fascinating. 

theyre pretty common here where i live, i used to see my dog barking at the strays that wandered onto my deck at night in my old house. it was hilarious, the tarantula would just form an assball, i believe thats the technical term, and my dog would just think its some kind of strange squirrel until i managed to drag her goofy ass inside. sadly, one night a few months ago i accidentally ran over a rather large tarantula which was hanging out behind a dominoes. several of its legs were severely damaged so i made the tough decision to euthanize the poor thing with a big rock. since then ive thought about the spider a lot and ive had a very peculiar urge to adopt a tarantula and take care of it the best i can.

im currently saving up for my first tarantula and i thought this would be a great place to start as its already been a wealth of priceless information. hoping not to make too many n00b mistakes, at least not serious ones so i will be posting a question or two soon. 

thanks for reading and take care! :]


----------



## Riannasaurus

Hey, I'm Ri and i'm 24 [damn, almost typed 22, if only] got my first T a few months ago and infact as i type she's in the middle of molting 
i'm assistant manager in a health store and alternative treatment centre in lovely Yorkshire though i may be moving to London to study Illustration and Animation sometime this year.

came her for advice mostly and getting in touch with other arachnid-inclined folks 

am fascinated by all creatures and getting my T has given me the fever! hope to get a few more [much to the discontent of my boyfriend hahahahaha!]


----------



## Nubian

*Noob*



Hey, y'all!

Nubian Here. Been a member for a couple
of months now. 

I keep 2 pairs of tarantulas and some scorps.

:wall:


----------



## mist

hi,chantell my mom and i got started with t's a year ago..


----------



## BobGrill

Hello I live in Florida and have been owning tarantulas for about 7 years now. Just recently I have also broadened my interests to scorpions as well. I am a big fan of exotic animals especially invertebrates.


----------



## Bikibikim

*My introduction*

I am here as a result of my son who has wanted a Tarantula for a couple of years...  I thought he would get over it.  He is fascinated with all creatures, but especially spiders.  We always have several that he has caught in the house or out in the yard.  

So he got a a Pink Toe for Christmas and he wanted to get me one...  So I have a Curly hair.  As a bonus, we ended up with a Brazilian Black.

I am a total NOOb to this, but with the help of a certain girl, I have been introduced to a fantastic and beautiful world I never knew existed! 

I look forward to being a part of this community and I plan on sharing pictures and asking a few questions along the way! 

Here is a picture of our Pink Toe Sweetheart in her condo:


----------



## Spikeyness

Evening all, name's Craig (or Spike...whichever...doesn't bother me), 25 from 'sunny' old England. Always been a big arachnid fanatic and I'm gradually gearing up to getting my first scorps. Got big plans in my head for getting into the hobby (including eventually delving into T's/spiders), looks like I found the right place to find out a lot of useful info and tips.


----------



## Adrya

Hello all,

My name is Adrya, I'm 25 and live in Morgantown, West Virginia. I graduated May 2010 with a BS in Wildlife and Fisheries Management and am currently taking more classes that I didn't get to take as an undergrad. I do volunteer work at our local Raptor Rehabilitation Center and Mountain Lion Sanctuary.

I love all kinds of insects, bugs, and other wildlife. I grew up mostly keeping turtles, a few of which I have had for over 12 years now. Along with my turtles, I currently keep a collection of snakes, geckos, a lizard, a couple frogs, a few emperor scorpions, and a few roach collections. I have been interested in tarantulas for a long time but had never kept any until recently. As a student, I worked in the Entomology Program at my University (and still do) as their collection/museum curator. One of the staff there kept several tarantulas and she gave me one of her T's, a 16 year old G. rosea named Georgette. This was a little over a year ago. Since then I have acquired the addiction and I have several more awesome T's and hope to get into the Poecilotherians soon once I work my way up through intermediate.

Some of my other hobbies besides my reptile and invertebrate keeping include water gardening, building goldfish/koi ponds, wildlife/nature photography, deer hunting, bird watching, hiking, herping, canoeing, etc.

I am glad to be here and hope to be here for a long time to come to share info about T's, other invertebrates as well as gain all sorts of knowledge about them.


----------



## Rob1985

My name is Rob, I am 25, live in Northern Illinois. I used to be an avid "T" collector (had 13), but I had to give them up for personal reasons. Getting back into the addiction starting with an Avicularia versicolor. 

My other hobbies are computers, volunteer firefighter and swimming.

Cheers!


----------



## eightkal

*new to Ts*

hi all my name is Rich. im 18 and new to Ts just got my first T a couple days ago. its and Avic Metallica. named it rufus. i live in Massachussetts/ USA. hope to have a great time on these forums with yall


----------



## w3lshboyo

*newbi*

hi my names john i am from wales in the uk , i am 25 i have 4 tarantulas so far , 2 chilli rose 1 green bottle blue 1 p regalis , i all so have 10 snakes 4 lizards , plan to get more soon 

john


----------



## Robertb

*Hello *

Hello  there, my name is Robert Brown and I am a 3D/2D Character artist currently living and teaching preproduction for computer animation and modeling in Orlando FL.  When Im not teaching doing production art for  video games,  Im  researching and observing the natural world finding captivation in all its wonders. 
I have been a spider lover since my childhood. I was the weird kid in the neighbor who could always be found with a magnifying glass and empty mason jar catching true world spiders like Lycosidae, and Agelenidae. Im new to the community but have already been humbled by what I have come to see so far.
Im a new collectors of Ts and am really enjoying the 3 I currently own  When I get a  good camera ill share some pics of my juvenile P regalis and plump Lasiodora P, and maybe some pics of my sub adult  Haplopelma Longipes. If I can catch her at the right hours during the night


----------



## iJoker

Well, I'll sart off with my name, Alexa. I'm 16 and recently fell in love with tarantulas. After holding my first T at a pet store, I can't get enough of them. I own a Pink-Toe named Lydia. She's so beautiful and the most docile T I've ever held. I live in Michigan. I absolutely love animals and art. I plan on going to college for Zoology and work at a zoo or rescue center. I have 3 piercing, not counting my ears. Tongue, nose, and a labret. Don't know what else to say... so..... Yeah P


----------



## Spindler

Arachnoboards said:


> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.


Hi, my name is Sheila.  I live in Washington state, USA.  I have 2 kids and a fiancee.  Together we are budding tarantula fans.  I also attend college online at Kaplan University.  I'd post a pic of myself, but I don't really like any recent ones.  

I am a nOOb tarantula owner.  I wanted information on my T's behavior recently, so I found these boards and decided to join.  I look forward to talking with you all about my new favorite subject.


----------



## Madratter

Hi, my name is Kristen, I live in south central Virginia and I am addicted to T's. I am slowly learning the scientific names for them and thought this would be a great way to learn them and most everything else I need to know. I currently have 13 T's with an order on the way (should be here tomorrow).

Just a heads up, I lurk more often than I post.


----------



## jswhiting06

Hello!  My name is Jason Whiting.  I live in Sioux Falls, SD.  I teach 4th grade and have one chilean rose, named D.H. Jr. Spike.  My students add a name to him every year.  I hope his name gets much, much longer.


----------



## Axsisdnied

*Hey Everyone*

Hello all I am new to this site hope to be able to meet people in the hobby and leard and contribute.  My name is Jerry and I live in San Antonio, TX.  I am 35 and currently run my own business.  My second venture will be an exotic pet store so if anyone knows any good dealers/breeders in TX pass on the info.  Great to be here.


----------



## pt127494

Paul here from UK


----------



## stephen88

*first time tarantula owner*

hi all,my name is stephen im 23 and im from dublin,ireland.i am a newbie to owning tarantulas.got my first tarantula bout a month ago!its a juvinile female
Brachypelma boehmei,shes lovely very fond of flicking hairs tho!!she hasnt eaten in over 2 weeks does anyone no if dats normal??


----------



## Twizted Exotix

*hello everyone*

im new to this site but far from new to the hobby. just heard about this 1 a few weeks ago. but i currently own 49 tarantulas and 5 scorpions. i have a few females open for a 50/50 but ill be posting that in the right thread. but anyways. im in lovely naples florida were its always warm for the most part........


----------



## archer

*Hi to all*

hi to all, my name is Arnel im 31 and im from manila, philippines, i have a small cellphone and gaming gadgets shop. im new to this site and i hope to meet people in this hobby and learn more and also to contribute... i am so greatfull to be here...


----------



## Cure

*Hi!*

I'm Addi, though my friends generally address me as Cure thanks to my obsession with medical research and knowledge of the human body. I am 17, I own a dog and a bird, and I am working on attaining two tarantulas (GBB, Red Knee). I am sure that this is the beggining of a life-long obsession, and as soon as I am out of the house, I plan to own a ball python and another several snakes.
I am also interested in scorpions, though I know not a lot about them.


----------



## Spyroo33

My name is david, im new to the board and im joining becuase i live in canada and need to find someone with a MM rose hair to breed with my female.


----------



## caique

*New to the site!*

Hi my names Stephen!

I work in a petshop over here more so interested in the fishkeeping side of things but I have cared for a few different species of tarantula's over the past 3 years I have always wanted one as a pet!

So I finally plucked up the courage and just got my first Tarantula on friday just gone!

Its a mexican red knee! I named it 'chicarito' after a Mexican football player who plays for Manchester United!

Its fairly small and can probably be considered a spiderling but I am confident I'll be well able to care for it.

Here is a picture of it (don't worry I won't make a habbit of holding it i took this when i was putting it into it's viv)


----------



## ISBW

*I am amazed*

:clap: I am completely amazed at the variety and beauty of these wonderful creatures.  I am new to the site and hopefully I haven't posted on the wrong thread or answered something 5 years old.  I don't like being new.  

I bought a Chilean rose and she seems quite big (and fat) when I compare her to my son's.  It has only been a few days and she has tried to climb the glass but I think her large bottom weighs her down.  I have decided not to handle her, although Yoshi (my son's tarantula) loves to walk up my arm when I sit in the middle of the bed.  Mine has climbed into my hand but I have left that in her home.  I like the low care, my life is busy; I still get the enjoyment of studying those little hairs (I know they aren't hairs).

In the past I have had 2 anoles that lived 5 years and laid eggs, with one even hatching; 2 parakeets; 4 cats; many dogs; fish; and now Suri.  I'd be interested in how you figured out what to call your tarantula.  I went through days of names.

I'm glad to be here and enjoy reading your posts.  I am learning a lot, and was ready for this one.  My husband took the pink toe as it was too skittish for me and he is happy.


----------



## Somatic

*Hello!*

Hey Everyone, 
pretty new to this Forum, thought i'd join it because i was on RFUK
but spent more time on the "Spiders & Invertebrates" section than anywhere
else so i got told to check this forum out.

Just wondering if i could get to know a couple of people? 

S.


----------



## belleghem

Just wanted to say hello again. I'm Joe but my friends call me waffles. I currently own 1.0.0 spider ball python 1.1.0 leopard geckos and 0.0.1 Avicularia Avicularia.


----------



## AutumnRose93

My name's Autumn and I'm new here. I joined because I just got two emperor scorpions from a breeder who couldn't keep them anymore and I want to make sure that I'm taking care of them properly. They are still young and I'm keeping them seperately, hoping to get some help sexing them.


----------



## Velodona

*Finally making a post*

Hello! I've been lurking around this board for the past... 3 years or so? My arachnophobia turned into more of a fearful respect and admiration for these beautiful creatures. 
I had hoped to join once I purchased my own so I could have a bit more to contribute the community... but that will never happen. So I've decided to keep learning as much as I can and live vicariously through the people here.  

-Velodona


----------



## kjm

Hello everyone my name is Kevin I live in the United States. I’m 22 and I’ve recently been getting into arachnids hardcore. I got my first T about eight years ago and still have her. I joined the site to share my interest in arachnids with fellow hobbyist. Feel free to message me if you have any questions.

Talk with you soon I’m sure,    

                   Kev


----------



## Jsav209

Hi all, Names Johnny,  Im 28 married with 2 of the awesomest boys a guy can ask for. Ive been in the hobby for about 4 months now, I have in my collection a Juvenile H. Lividum, Audult b smithi, Juvenile Rose hair and Juvenile emperor scorpion.

Found this site about a week ago and damn Ive been losing sleep over it, seriously i bring my laptop to bed with me and cant get enough, the pictures the threads, so much info, i love it. Trying to learn as much as I can to keep my critters as healthy as possible. So yeah, glad to now be apart of such an awesome community.


----------



## kitsunemouai

Hi everyone, Ive actually been on here for about a week or so. But I haven't really posted much. Anyways I have a B. Smithi, a B. Albopilosa, (bloth are slings and to small to tell the gender) And we just got a G. Rosea. Not sure if its a female or male. Cant really get a good picture of him/her from the underside. Any advise on how to tell?


----------



## orzechova

hullo  my name is Agnes, I live in Poland [check out the chart heh..between Germany and Belorus]. I keep tarantulas for about 6 years,but i'm not really advanced-i breed only the calm and little venomous ones  please be tolerant for my spelling and any other mistakes that I do-Poland is not an English-speaking country, but I'm trying really hard


----------



## spaglemon

hi,

i've just received my very first tarantula , a g.rosea which i have decided to call by the very original name i'm sure of Rosie , she is a juvenille and i will be posting elsewhere on this forum with a few queries , i already have 2 corn snakes which i've had for 6 and 7 years but am a complete newbie as far as spiders go


thanks


----------



## elle101

Hi everyone,

My name is Ellenor, and I live in South Africa..(no, we don't have wild animals running around in the streets). :} 
I have visited this site hundreds of times before deciding to join, but I'm glad to be part of a group of people who love spiders! 

I own 6 tarantulas:
Brazilian Black ( Grammostola pulchra)
Brazilian White Knee (Acanthoscurria geniculata)
OBT (Pterinochilus murinus)
Mexican Red Rump (Brachypelma vagans)
Chilean rose (Grammostola rosea)
Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)

Thanks for giving me a place to share pictures and stories of my babies!!


----------



## Unity

I'm Renee, I'm from Kenora, Ont. I have 3 T's; a rose hair, mexican redknee and chaco golden knee. Almost had 4 but the little sling didn't make it. Very tragic still quite sad about him. He was a curly hair. Didn't know I'd love having the tarantulas around but once I had Unity for the first 2 yrs, I really got hooked.


----------



## MANSON

Hey all!

    Names Sean. I'm an amateur to the hobby. Not so much new to the hobby. Haven't been on the boards for almost 6 years. My first T was a G. rosea. Still have her, must be a female. I went through a few slings when I first got into the hobby which died. Assuming it was from the temp/humidity. A C. cyaneopubescens I bought from a pet store that died soon after. Won't make the same mistake again.

   Just recently I bought some more T's. 2 Inch A. avicularia, 1 inch P. regalis(Bought from Ken the bug guy)

   I also bought a 1.5 inch P. murinus from tarantulacages.com(Adam)

A. avicularia





P. murinus





P. regalis


----------



## anythingoes

*new to the scene.*

Hi all , been reading for a while now and finnaly whent ang got an emperor scorpion, peruvian velvet and an indian ornamental , the ornamental is georgous, peruvians rather laid back but tends to hind up but doesnt spray hair just raised proud, the emeror is a great handling little critter its around 3 inch long , but the ornamental is great to watch ,web and feed , a very more active an fast spider.


are there any pointer  not critasism for a truly entrieged scorpion and tarantula begginer


----------



## Athelas

*Hello!*

Hi everyone,

I'm a researcher studying animal behavior. My students and I have studied reproductive behavior in a number of invertebrates, including fishing spiders, giant water bugs, terrestrial isopods and whirligig beetles.

I have recently begun blogging about animal behavior. Feel free to stop by anytime!

http://bird-n-bee.blogspot.com

Scott


----------



## coolkid16

hay im jessmar im get a t are a scop soon


----------



## richoman3

hey.
my names Nick, im from australia and a 13 year old reptile and invert freak


----------



## jhalla16

*Hello all*

My name is Jeremy and I'm 19 years old and from Ohio. I have always been interested in insects and just recently bought my first tarantula. Her name is MaryJane and she's a Grammastola Rosea. She is fascinating to me and I am looking forward to getting another tarantula in the near future.


----------



## apoohneicie

*Hiya!*

Hey, I'm April a 34 year old herp / T enthusiast living in the western mountains of North Carolina. I am a big girl, have flaming Crayola red hair, and tend to be pretty boisterous. I am married to great guy named Billy (10 years this Halloween!) He is very supportive of my affinity for, um...unusual pets. And what more could you ask for in a man? 

I was diagnosed with cancer days before my 30th birthday and have been fighting it ever since. Guess what?! I'M WINNING!!! Totally kicking cancer's booty all over the place. Thanks Avastin! 

My love of slinking crawly creatures began as soon as I could walk around and turn over a rock. Saw many a Black Widow, foot-long preying mantis and a few velvet ants in my own backyard in S.C. when I was a kid. Not to mention the grass snakes, anoles and (eek!) cottonmouths.

I have owned two gramastola roseaan, an eryx johni, a gorgeous morelia viridis (I am still mourning her, bad pet shop sold her to me eaten alive with parasites...such a beautiful loss), and a previous leucistic elaphe obsoleta lindheimeri (who escaped...lesson learned) in the past.

I currently have a leucistic elaphe obsoleta lindheimeri (Kermit), two miniature pinschers (Lady and Babe), an American bulldog (Kohlie) and a silver tabby/Egyptian mau mix (Tobbie). 

Kermit






Tobbie & Kohlie






Tobbie & Lady






Babe






I am about to expand my family with an avic avic and an avic urtican...tomorrow! I am way too excited!!! I have been seeing some beautiful avi versacolor pics that make me wonder if I have enough shelf space for another aquarium. Hmmm... :drool:

I must warn you I am pretty new to all this so if I am responsible for some boneheaded blunder and make a fool of myself, please be kind! I am working hard to be the best arachnid mom I can be! Thank you.


----------



## apoohneicie

*New babies!!!*

Just got my new cuties this morning and I couldn't be prouder!

Gin my new Avi Urtican






Tonic my new Avi Avi


----------



## Rue

Hi everyone!  I'm an entomologist looking to get my first tarantula.  I've kept black widows in the past, but t's will be new.

Hope no one minds all my basic care questions!


----------



## CFleming

Hello everyone! Been lurking for a little while. Been a reptile guy forever. Just starting to get into T's. I have always been afraid of spiders. Well a member of a snake forum I am a member of, posted up some pics of his Ts. I started asking questions, and well here I am! I am waiting on the arrival of my very first T. an Avicularia versicolor. I am so excited. I never thought that I would be excited about bringing a spider into my house!


----------



## Elithial

*:d*

Hi I'm Charlotte (yes the spider jokes abound).  I'm new to the world of Ts and have recently gotten my first T, a Chilean Rose Hair named Cinnamon.  I'm from North Carolina.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## apoohneicie

Elithial said:


> Hi I'm Charlotte (yes the spider jokes abound).  I'm new to the world of Ts and have recently gotten my first T, a Chilean Rose Hair named Cinnamon.  I'm from North Carolina.  Nice to meet you!


Congratulations! I'm from NC too. I love Rosies as they were my first too. Welcome to the family!


----------



## xLoydx

I'm totally new to the T thing as well as to these forums. Names Loyd, I have read through a few posts in here. It's a pleasure to be here and meet all of you!


----------



## Elmaxhappy

Hi everyone! I'm new in this fantastic forum. I live in Spain and I really love tarantulas. In this moment I have some poecilotheria regalis and poecilotheria ornata spiderlings, one Brachypelma emilia (it's an adult female) and one Lasiodora parahybana. In past I had some scorpion specimens of hadrurus arizonensis, leiurus quinquestriatus and androctonus bicolor. Now I'm restarting the hobby.

See you!


----------



## ManlyMan7

Hi all. I joined this forum recently after learning that a friend was giving me his 3 Ts, which I received 5 days ago. I am a pastor living in Saskatchewan and love tarantulas, but have been out of the hobby for 10 years. Before, I owned a 7" B. smithi, G. rosea, A. avicularia, and a B. emilia sling, but I gave them away.  I am so thrilled to get back into the hobby, this time with my two young boys.

 I should add my current collection:
0.0.1 – Lasiodora parahybana (4")
0.0.1 – Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (4.5")
0.1.0 – Grammastola rosea (2")


----------



## Formerphobe

Hello.  My name is Joyce. I'm a licensed veterinary technician and live in VA with 21 tarantulas, 3 scorpions, 1 guinea pig, 3 dogs, 2 kids...  As my user name suggests, I am a former arachnophobe.  I started with a single G. rosea a little over a year ago and quickly found that they are like potato chips, you can't have just one!


----------



## Valko

*Valko is among you ...*

Hello ;

I am Valko from Belgium.
I raise many spiders, lizards and snakes. 

Excuse me for my English who is not perfect and thus i use the translator yahoo :8o


With the pleasure of reading you...


----------



## devbuckey

Hey the name is Devin. Trying to get my first T soon. and todays my birthday, 19 years old... woot woot. lol. just wanted to say hi.


----------



## salsalover

Hey, im salsalover i am a very open minded person and i have developed a passion for learning more about tarantulas and other invertebrates as well i am actually new to this website and i hope to gain a positive experience from being here


----------



## murinuskeeper

*Hi*

Hi, I currently have 3 Ts, a Ephebopus Murinus skeleton, usumbara orange baboon, and a rosehair.  I did have a Poecilotheria Regalis, but my apartment lost heat last winter and I lost her.  So I moved to a basement apt that has central heating, in mid june.  Brought the 3 Ts and so far they have done well.
My purchasing was first the rosehair(shes adult now), the Regalis, the usumbara(I like the bright orange color with black markings), and recently the murinus, which I have handled(so far not aggressive).
Happy to be here, and looking forward to joining the discussions.


----------



## ragnarok

hi im from california I have 1 T for now I plan on getting another soon.I have had many T's before but i still have lots to learn about these critters.They are very interesting to the human eye.


----------



## DoubleHighC

Hello guys!

Im Archie from the Philippines!

Im just a newbie on Spiders and Scorpions!


----------



## SC Tarantulas

Hey guys.... and gals, 

My name is Brad.I live in a small town in South Carolina called Conway. (A stones throw from Myrtle Beach) I have been interseted in spiders as long as I can remember. About a year ago (after some reserch) I  started my T collection. I have a G. Rosea whos about 3 and a B.smithi which is a 1.25 in. sling. I am looking to take in as much knowlege as I can and continue to ad to my collection. Next up I think are some Avics.


----------



## Neraz

Hello, im from Russia, my name is Vasiliy.

I have about 60 different species of tarantulas in my collection and more than 300 spiders total. Also i have snakes, scorpions, and roaches. )


----------



## Ebenezer

Hi All,
This is Ebenezer, I am new in arachnoboards forum.
Basic purpose I am here is that I want to know about spiders.
hope to get lots of information through this forum.


----------



## gingin51

*hello*

Hi I am Gin I have a Brazilian salmon pink birdeater I have no idea the sex. Named it Rico, then was told that it was probably a female. So i refer to it as a she named Rico. lol. Could someone help me with sexing it?? She is pretty big, and I have had her for a little over 2 years.


----------



## jrzyspider

*I'm here too.*

Hello from Northern Jersey.  I know, I know.....  I'm not here by choice, lol....

Anyway, I'm in the process of research prior to getting my first tarantula which I'd like to be a Greenbottle Blue.

See you on the boards!


----------



## King Leonidas

*hello*

hello

My name is walter,I am 20 years old,I live in Houston,Tx, and 

i own 8 tarantulas + 5 mygalomorphs.

thank you:worship:


----------



## Tom McArdle

*Looking forward to my stay at Arachnoboards*

Hi all,

My name is Tom; I’m 27 years old from Dublin, Ireland, but living in the United Kingdom at the moment. I’m new to Arachnoboards but not the hobby as I have been keeping Ts for 7 years now. 

Looking forward to my stay with you guys at Arachnoboards and making new friends.


----------



## SpridraCraveTeZ

Hi peoples:}
My names josh and im from Australia... I have a Selenocosmia Crassipes and many other modern/true spiders from Australia. My reason for being on this website is to see if there are any aussie t traders cuz i wanna expand my collection! i also have 2 scorpions!
MY ARACHNIDS!
1 aussie tarantula
5 bark huntsman
2 wolf spiders
5 black house spider
1 badge huntsman
3 hunsman sub species
1 pregnant Black rock scorpion
1 flinders range scorpion
Used to have a centipede


Cheers Josh

Ps: i have a youtube account called SpridraCraveTeZ with many videos!


----------



## cheeky

Hi, I am spencer, and I am just getting into arachnids and things of that matter. I am planning to get a vinegaroon some time. I am still looking into the care of them though. If anybody has any info on their care, email me at srobertsnetflix@gmail.com. Thanks.


----------



## demir

Hello guys..

My name is Reha and i live in İstanbul / Turkey. I am new at this hobby and i have 3 tarantula slings (G.pulchra, P. irminia and C.cyaneopubescens) and 2 to come soon (B.Boehmei and G. Rosea). hope to make my collection bigger with other T's and other arachnids.

Everybody enjoy the hobby


----------



## SpiderDan92

Hi everyone,
I'm Dan, a student from Essex in the UK, and hope to have my first Tarantula soon (G. Rosea). I'm new to the hobby, and so you will probably see me asking some questions if I am a little confused.  I am glad that there is so much support for us newbies here 
Hope everybody is doing ok


----------



## BetseyQofAutumn

*Just so glad to be here!*

I am thrilled to have found the arachnoboards. I live in Colorado and I have been offering luxury winter refuge for Black Widows for the past 5 years. I love them. I always want the best for her, so I ask a lot of questions. I'm a first grade teacher and I teach the kids to have respect for our eight legged friends.


----------



## Robomantic

Hello, my name is Tina and I'm new here   I have 7 T's right now (3 of which are co-owned by my little sister).  I'm a former arachnaphobe and my first tarantula, Petunia, really helped me through my fears.  The more I learn about them the more amazed I am


----------



## m3munir

hello everybody...
i'm munir from indonesia,,,i'm new in this hobby and i have 2 tarantula right now (geniculata and avic. avicularia)..hopefully everybody here can help me if i have a little question abaou my T's !!!
thank you !!!
i'm enjoy in this hobby...


----------



## hennioso

Hey all..
My name is hennie and 
I feel so lucky to have found such a site. I love the fact that I can share thoughts and ideas with other spider lovers just like me. I'm going to enjoy being a part of something so fun and exciting..


----------



## Dr Acula

*Back in business*

Hi, my name's Stefan and I joined arachnoboards in december so that i could further strengthen my knowledge of these misunderstood beauties we call tarantulas. I got my first tarantula when i was around 8 (desert brown as labeled) and he lived a very long life, reaching maturity! But sadly, he fell and bursted his abdomen inside of the enclosure. That didn't stop me however, since I've been an arachnid freak since before then and have had avi avis and g roseas. (along with a tailess whip scorpion and a few emporer scorpions) I just recently got back into the hobby at age 18 and already bought myself a p cancerides and a b smithi! (researching both fully before purchasing) I can't wait to grow my collection and learn all of the interesting secrets these magnificent creatures have to offer.


----------



## xxBurmesexx

Hey...I joined alittle while ago but i've been busy so..I figured id introduce myself now 
My name is Crystal...I currently have 20 Tarantulas and 24 Snakes..I recently just got into Tarantulas March of 2010..I've had snakes for 10 years, Including Venomous...I really plan to get more Tarantulas and Snakes...Soon enough i will be making a website to sell Burmese and Reticulated Pythons...I haven't decided if i also want to breed Tarantulas..Though it is a possibility..I figured this place will help gain more knowledge about these awesome animals...


----------



## Shipi

*Whooooo a new place!*

Hi all!

I'm Zoltan Szabo from Hungary. I care tarantulas for 2-3 years and I love these animals! Like other arthropods ofc  I registered on this forum to supply my thirst for knowledge. I hope, I can do it. 
On the other hand, sorry about my crappy engish. ^^


----------



## b smithi

Hey, My name is Danny, from Blacksburg Virginia, in the US.  I have been in love with animals ever since my early childhood, but tarantulas are new to me. Since about two years ago, I have wanted a Female Brachypelma smithi, but i couldnt find one for sale ANYWHERE.  Last week, i bought my first tarantula, a sub adult female Grammostola pulchripes, and received a free B. Albopilosum sling.  After i got these two, i knew i needed more.  On Sunday night a one in the morning, i found a juvenile female b. smithi, and i had to have her.  I bought her from Big_nito for $115 shipped, and got her Tuesday.  She is 2.75 inches, and the sweetest little thing i have ever seen.  I plan on expanding my collection soon, and eventually getting the fantastic Poecilotheria metallica.  :drool:  after more Tarantula experience.  If you want to talk T's, (or even snakes, which are my profession) then PM me anytime.  

I look forward to meeting you all,
Danny


----------



## thenewguy90

*First Timer*

My name is Rob,
I was introduced to this site by a fellow collector, I have been collecting for about 8 months now...look into my profile you can see all I have. I dont have a whole lot to say, just love my pets personally believe if you can't take care of your pets as good as you take care of yourself you shouldn't have them....just my personal opion. If you want more detail of my collection check out my videos, feel free to give any advice or comment if you feel you want to, I am here with ears ready to listen from those willing to teach.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJh1CELQiDY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB8JtXDdCw4


----------



## chewbacca

*Hi from New Zealand!*

Hi everyone. 

Our property backs on to lush native bush which seems to have a huge population of tunnel-webs (closest spider we have to tarantulas here). Was terrified (but fascinated) by spiders as a youngan but now love them and am loving owning 'Dolores' - who's enclosure has pride place next to my bed .  Any and all advice about owning tunnel-webs (Porrhothele antipodiana or similar) would be hugely appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## Harry97

hey my names harry im 13 iv kept exotics for 3 years now and im still fasinated by them i keep ts mainly i have around 50 mainly poecilotherias *pokies* and obts 
just found this forum perfect for me as im a member of a nuther forum witch there was a bit for inverts but this is just perfect  so yer helloo 

Cheers
Harry


----------



## TarantulaFever

Hello everyone name's Anna 
I got into tarantulas actually recently (couple of weeks ago) after looking at a facebook group "I Love Spiders" and seeing a picture of a _Haplopelma lividum_. I couldn't believe tarantulas can come in blue and then the researching began... 

I live in Canada and own two clown fish Nemo and Marlin. Hopefully when I move out on my own I'll be able to get some t's of my own.


----------



## Reddevil95128

Hello all This is Christina from California. I've been checking out this forum for a while and have decided to join.I keep all sorts of reptiles and inverts and look forward to posting on the site.


----------



## xxBurmesexx

Reddevil95128 said:


> Hello all This is Christina from California. I've been checking out this forum for a while and have decided to join.I keep all sorts of reptiles and inverts and look forward to posting on the site.


I believe i may know you...Are you on the Constrictor Forums? If so...I'm Snake_Freak..Anyways, If you are her...Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Knorkasthur

Hey - here's Steven

New to this board and new to arachnoids!

I hope to get all the information I need for my first spiders on here


----------



## energizer2010

*I'm new here*

hey guys my name is vince. I am new to tarantulas. I just bought me a baby grammostola rosea. I'm excited to enter this world and would love all the advice I an get. Thanks everybody. As soon as I can I will post pictures


----------



## stevet73

*newbie*

hi there im steve new to this forum:razz:


----------



## Echolalia

Hello, My name is Jen. I am 16 years old and I live in Connecticut.
It's a pleasure to meet all of you.


----------



## herpist

Hi all, I'm quite new to this side of the hobby. I've had many reptiles over the years but never invertebrates so i purchased 2 emperor scorpions last November, I didn't realise how fascinating they were.
They r now on they're 3rd shed and I house them in a 45x45x45cm exo terra terrarium, a 5.0 reptiglo bulb, 3" of plantation soil with a corner filled with sphagnum moss, 2 corkbark hides at the warm end and 2 at the cooler end, a water dish which is sunk into the soil with a couple of mils of water. Temp is 24 degrees at the warm end and humidity fluctuates between 77% and 90%. 
Please tell me if any of this could be changed/improved as I'm always open to criticism or advise. Thanks


----------



## astraldisaster

Well, I suppose I should post some sort of formal introduction here! I'm Garance (pronounced Guh-RAHNSE), currently residing in Oregon (originally from NYC), soon to be graphic design student. I'm new-ish to the hobby -- got my first Ts in 2006, a G. rosea and B. albiceps, but ended up giving them away to friends in my recent move. A few months ago, I decided to get back into the hobby and start a "real" T collection.


----------



## ChacoKahn

*Happy new T-owner*

Hi everyone! I just became the proud owner of a beautiful 8 yr old female Chaco Golden Knee. I've always been fascinated by spiders/tarantulas and my husband took me to pick one out for my 31st bday last week. Best gift ever! I feel like everyone I show her to, appreciates this species and realize how harmless she really is.

I hope to share my newbie experiences on this site and learn from others as well!
-Andria


----------



## F1refly

Hi. I am new to this site. I live in South Africa and have been keeping Tarantulas since July last year and have eight Tarantulas and 1 Emperor Scorpion. This site is much better than the ones we have here in SA and the people here aren't as rude. I hope that my stay on this site will be pleasant.


----------



## Justin Sane

Hello, my name's Justin. Just got into T's about 2 weeks ago. Bought a Rosie for my first one, it's fun, but wanted something different, so i bought me a little ornamental sling, they said it was a Peterson Ornamental, but nothing comes up on google for it... I'm going to start a thread about it.


----------



## grayzone

quick thought justin sane, but could your sling possibly be a poecilotheria PEDERSENI?


----------



## Will3

*Will3*

Hi all, my name is William, 21 years old. 
I'm from the north of Sweden (sadly), i've been into this hobby for about a year now, have a few different animals, other hobbies are hometheatre, photography and cars.

A picture of my newest T, P. murinus TCF


----------



## Hobo Ninja

*Hey*

Hi my names David. I am new to the hobby, i have a N. Chromatus. :clap:


----------



## LondonLegs

Hey there folks! Decided that it just not smart to keep to myself with my freak of a g. rosea, so here I am on the forums! I'm from New Orleans!

Edit: Will3, that's a gorgeous photo...

Hobo Ninja, your N. Chromatus is absolutely precious.


----------



## sssargent1977

*New Here.*

Hi everyone,

I am very new to the Hobby...have already found a ton of info on here. I'm looking forward to interacting with everyone here...

I have a Mexican Fireleg = Hades at 1.25 inch sling f/ tarantulacages.com
and I receive my OBT later today= Helios at .75 inch f/ kenthebugguy.com

Plus I have a smaller cage coming too...I have other pets but they are 4 legged.


----------



## RoachGirl

Hello, I am pretty new to these boards and to the Tarantula hobby in general. So Im really hoping to get some good tips and information from these boards. Lets see about me, I am a 29 yr old mother of two (5 yr old and 10 yr old girls). Living in Georgia. I currently own (along with my boyfriend) 12 different types of tarantulas, 2 Madagascar hissing cockroaches, 2 giant cave roaches, 1 black emperor scorpion, 15 rats and 5 cats. So it's a real zoo over here.


----------



## Asphyxia

Asphyxia said:


> Aloha.
> 
> Asphyxia's ma nick, as you all can see. Rl name's Claudia.
> Rather new to this forum and to be honest, not all that active.
> 
> Been here on this very planet since 22 yrs back, and plan to stick around for a bit longer. Alltho I crashed down in Sweden im doin ma best to get that engine runnin so I can be off again. Spent a yr in NL but moved back to Swe to finish ma school.
> Atm im in Spain, gna spend the summer here. Since I'm not that keen on cold weather, I will most likely move down here nexxt summer, depending on how I thrive here - that is.
> 
> Atm, I share dumpster with one cat, one iguana iguana, two rats and one b. smithi.
> 
> Ah well, that was a weei bit bout me, not that I think u care... heh...
> 
> Take care now.
> Cheers,
> 
> // Asphyxia



Ok - So that was me some years back. Im now both older and more mature and instead of the B. smithi its now a B. vagans. My smithi molted male and died by starvation since he no longer cared to feed. Poor little fellow. 
My vagans is new, one day old in my house but I hope to spend many more years with shim and if Im luckly its a she... Will let you sex it when it has motled! =) 

Btw... still in Spain


----------



## HotPocket

Hi I am Hotpocket. and i have kept a variety of Exotics for most of my life. from snakes and lizards to scorps and T's but i have been focusing more on inverts lately and this seems like a good community to help me learn from some more experienced keepers and have some fun.


----------



## Gorbag

Hello! Obviously, I'm new here lol. I don't have any arachnids yet, but I've been interested in them for several years and I'm feeling like it's the right time to jump in I also like herps, especially amphibians. I have lots of frogs, salamanders and newts. I also have a few snakes (BCIs and BPs) and I keep fish as well.

I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## boadaddy

*Hello!*

I just wanted to say hello to everyone here! I'm new to the forum but not to tarantulas, been keeping them for over about 16 years now. This site is the best i've found, lot's of great info. and people


----------



## bluecoolrush

I'm new here just got my first Sling A.Avicularia.
I'm 29 Female, Got married last year. My husband has had a few T's before we were together. I'm am already going to get some more T's here soon just going to set up the homes before we get them.


----------



## DawnW

Hello from Scotland!  

I'm brand new out the box here, and I actually don't keep any arachnids, neither do I have plans to! But, I love other inverts so figured I'd join anyway.

My name's Dawn (imaginative username, right?) :} I'm 28, and have been building up my collection of critters for the past 8 years. I keep turtles, tortoises, some phibs, dogs, couple of rescue hamsters and the inverts I currently have are many, many, many snails, millipedes, a land crab, and pancake slugs. 

I was looking for info about Domino roaches and it brought me to a post here from 2009, so thought I would join anyway since I do like a bit of internet forumming!

So...howdy


----------



## Raven9464

*Intro*

It all started just 2 months ago when I purchased my 2nd T ... I think I was hooked watching my little Salmon Pink Birdeater grow...I now have 12 different Ts and can't wait for the next expo :drool:

I am an animal lover and would have a house full of all kinds of pets if it weren't for my husband who isn't :wall:  But my Ts don't take up much room, don't wander around and make messes, and as far as he knows, are "very inexpensive"  so I don't have to worry about "rockin' the boat" by adding to my "collection" .....unless of course he asks how much I've spent.....


----------



## ruska

*New emp owner*

Hi all. I'm a previous tarantula and snake owner, but now have an emperor scorpion. He (or she) is 2i and was a birthday present from a friend whose emp had babies. I love creepy crawly things so this board is right up my alley


----------



## toddmack

Hi There. 

I'm Mack - My wife and I recently took on a new house guest. A lovely G.Rosa 

A throughly amazing little creature and also a bit of a mystery. 

I will be enjoying reading posts here and you can epect to hear from us also from time to time. 

Rgds, 

Mack


----------



## Sir Aculeus

Hi all. Glad to be here. Been a long time keeper of scorpions (and some other pets) and been wanting to get a tarantula for a long time now.


----------



## JadeWilliamson

*Introduction*

Hi, my name's Jade.  I'm pretty new to the hobby.  I got my 3.5" g rosea, Molly, from a local pet store about twoish months ago and...I'm in love.  I've only seen her threat pose once, and have held her a dozen times.  Today's my birthday, and I actually got to see her eat for the first time today.  Two adult crickets!!  Yeah!!  Thanks so much, Molly!!  Best gift I've gotten all day!
My other T is an avic avic, around 2".  She's pretty cool, too, but I bought her in premolt about three weeks ago or so.  She's been a good hider so far, which is understandable, considering the circumstances.  I can't wait until she molts!  I'd love to handle her.
I also just ordered a 1.25" b smithi and a 1.75" b vagans from Ken the Bug Guy, and I can't wait to get those!  They'll be so cool!
Yeah..I'm definitely addicted.  If you're new like me, a great way to learn is by going to YouTube and watching Jon3800's videos.  He's done T's for 16 years, and he shows it!
Yeah, thanks for having me, Arachnoboards!


----------



## alinasara

*Thanks*

I am alina form Alaska.
want to learn from other and share my information with other.
Hope to have a great time here.
Thanks


----------



## chloro94

*bonjour*

bonjour
j'habite en france près de paris,j'adore la nature,je viens parmi vous pour ameliorer mes connaissances sur les arachnidés,au plaisir de vous lire


----------



## andrews87

*Hi Im Drew*

Hi board my name is Andrew, everybody just calls me "Drew". I have been collecting since late 2005. I currently have 31 T's, 4 Scorps, and a 3ft. Caiman named "Spike". I currently work in Nashville,TN where I am Director of Plant Operations for DELL Computers.


----------



## Offkillter

My name is Mike.


----------



## takelondon

My name is Sam, and I'm currently living in Seattle, WA. My girlfriend and I live here together though she is from the Boston area and though I grew up in various places, I feel the most allegiance to Portland, ME.

We're both new to keeping tarantulas, and got our first on Sunday!


----------



## AvicLover24

*Hi*

Hello! My name's Amanda. I have fallen in love with tarantulas due to an ex bf, and have been keeping them just as pets for the last 3-4 years. Avicularias are my favorite genus, hard for me to pick a favorite species though. Anyway, been using arachnoboards for a long time, just now became a member, happy to be a part!


----------



## SpyderRookie

*Spyder Rookie*

Hello everyone I go by the nickname Joka I'm a US military member currently residing in the U.K. I'm new to the hobby of T's but I'm more than willing and eager to learn as much about them as I can from reading and you guys :worship:. I currently own a SA Selenocosmia dichromata (New Guinea Black Femur) and a SA New River Rust Rump. They both seem like great spiders so far I've only had them for about two days now. So any tips or advice you all are willing to lend I'm all ears.

Thanks


----------



## Jester

Hello, I'm Jester. I'm 15, currently looking into getting my first T, and I have an abnormal obsession with cats. My last cat passed away on March 13th and I cannot bring myself to get another fuzzy cuddler. My dad is single-handedly raising me, and I am an only child. We just got a new car.

That's about it.


----------



## skits

Ok hi. 
I'm new here. I'm probably going to be getting my first tarantula tomorrow.  She's a pinktoed tarantula. I've been wanting a tarantula since January and have been researching ever since about them. I thought I had gotten over my obsession for them until I held the one I want last week and fell in love with her. 

I also have a dog, 2 cats, 6 ferrets, a snake, a toad, a gecko, a rabbit, 7 hamsters, 2 turtles, 2 betta fish, 4 mice and 3 salamanders. We're also getting a third cat sometime really soon. We're a house of crazy people. 

Anyways nice to meet you all! :clap:


----------



## santacgt

*Hello from Guatemala*

I have 1 T. I believe it is an Aphonopelma Seemanni. It simply walked into my kitchen one day. I have had others walk through but have picked them up and taken them outside my compound. It molted some time ago. I hadn't learned how to sex by looking at the molt. It is immature and for sure not a mature male. I am studying as much as I can and am raising crickets. I plan to import 30 more of different species in November. I want to get taking care of them down first. I will import some arboreal species, at least that is the plan. If there are any Hobbyist from Guatemala please PM me. I would like to try my hand at breeding in the future. I'm here to learn and help if I can.


----------



## bafanabafana

Hello all,
Names Brogan,
17, Cambridgeshire, United Kingdom,
BTEC Extended National Diploma in Animal management,
Absolutely in love with invertebrates, magical creatures.
First Tarantula yesterday, i keep all manner of cockroaches though! Always on the look for more species!
I play Rugby for Cambridge County and i enjoy sport and the natural world.


----------



## NightFang

Hey everyone, Im Jovan and Im from South Africa. I've been keeping Ts for almost two months now, and im looking forward to learning more about them. I currently have 15 Ts, mostly slings. In total i have 9 different species, and Im pretty sure I'll be getting more


----------



## fl0w3r

*A rose hair's Mommy*

Hello all,

I just stumbled across this board while trying to Google up some insight about my Rose Hair.  I'm a wife and Mom and we recently adopted a cute little Rose Hair.  His/her name is Hairy.  Hairy is the only invertebrate in our family.  My husband reluctantly agreed to allow us to have a T in the house as long as I took care of the T.  I think he's just in the closet though, he checks on Hairy regularly and likes to see him move around.  

I look forward to seeing the posts that are out there and learning more about our new family member.


----------



## roelf

*introduction*

Hi my name is Roelf and i got some tarantullas when i got them thy told me that it is a brazilian orange branded (Acanthoscurria juruenicola) After breeding with them i got round about 1.000 slings .But i do not know if it really is them can i mabe send a foto of them for identification if it is possible Thanks


----------



## marcfrick2112

Hello, my name is Marc, I am 40 years old, and have been keeping (primarily hanndleable) tarantulas for 20 years. I currently have 8 tarantulas from slings to adults. How did I happen to come here? Well, my gentle chaco molted about 2 weeks ago.. and 'she' is a 'he' ...spurs and 'boxing gloves'. So, I joined mainly to check out the for sale section.. to find a nice sized female G pulchripes.


----------



## Leakypede

I've lurked for a long time, registered recently, and just posted my first post -- and realized I forgot to introduce myself!

I'm a big fan of invertebrates. I formerly kept hissing cockroaches and scorpions (Centruroides vittatus), and currently have a lovely lady millipede, who is (I think) Orthoporus sp. My best guess is O. texicolens, but apparently there's some taxonomic confusion about who's who/who's not who in Orthoporus. I don't even know for sure she's an Orthoporus, because the person who gave her to me said she was "A desert millipede? Of some kind? I'm not really a millipede guy." Haha.

Her name is Nellie, and her interests include eating carrots, excavating tunnels, and pooping on rude humans who pick her up.


----------



## JasonO

Hey, 

Im a college student. My main interests are mostly aquatic creatures, I'm really interested in fish, but I enjoy invertebrates also.


----------



## kinglaz85

*hello there*

im new to the hobby and i already own a few T's (G. Rosea, G. Pulchripes, B Albopilosum, C. Cyanesopubescens and B. Smithi sling) and im getting a few more!!!!!! im already addicted lol


----------



## Darth ron

Hi im ron flores @ philippines i hope ill enjoy my stay here at arachnoboards...


----------



## TM-Dubz

Hi People!

I'm new to the board and relatively new to T's, although I do have a few years of experience with reptiles (mostly snakes).

I'm looking forward to sharing the passion with you guys and learning lots.

I hope that you will all feel free to inform and correct me where necessary - all I ask is that you are polite when doing so. 

I'm currently keeping: C. Schioedtei - Sling, H. longipes (possibly von wirthi) - SA, P. irmina - Sling, P. murinus - Juvie, and an unknown ground dwelling Sling that I received as a rescue.


----------



## Havelock

*Hello*

Greetings everyone, my name is Thanos and I'm from Greece.
I'm relatively new to this... quite addictive hobby, although I've had the tarantula "itch" for ages! Good advice is always welcome, when "served" properly. Really nice to be here, and frankly honored to be a part of a community, that can share the same interest and love, for our eight-legged friends!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

*Hi...I'm MrCrackpants*

I have pants of crackers, have had bugs since I was 3 and I am old.


----------



## Optic

Hey, I've been on the site for a day or so now and been looking around but I guess I'm going to say hi now =) I've got a Curly Haired Spider of about 1 and a half inches big, 25Cm Long and 20Cm height tank for him, it might be a little big for him or her at the moment but I put 2 to 3 inches of coconut husk in there  Hi guyssssssssss.


----------



## teody

Hi,

I'm Teody. I'm from the Philippines and I'm an addict...
I came here to ask for advice. How do I stop the urge of buying Ts?!?

Just kidding. I don't have an addiction. But my wife thinks otherwise.  It has been 16 months since I bought my first T; a B. auratum. I now have 18 species and all of them are either slings or juvies.

Every time the owner of our local pet shop sends a text message of new arrivals, I just can't stop thinking how beautiful the new species are. And how they are different from what I have. And how the new ones will enhance my collection. I just got to have them!

Anyway, I'm just saying hello. I've been lurking around for the past 16 months or so. Just decided to register and say hi to all the nice people in this hobby. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## angeldrone

*Hello everyone!*

Hi,

I am new here and I am new to Ts. I have an avic sling and I am having a hard time feeding him because I don't know what to feed him. I was told that insects bigger or about their size are likely to be ignored. My avic is about 2-3cm and i just cant find something of the size to feed it.

The local petshop is not very helpful as well. They just sell you their stuff and they leave you at it to figure out things.

I badly need help since my T has not eaten for almost 3weeks now and its been a month since its last molt so its not due for another one.

angeldrone


----------



## python8269

what up all,

         most of my life has been devoted to reptiles until recently. i have been scared of spiders since i was 9, about a year ago a friend of mine got a rose hair and i had to "babysit", in the 2wks that i had him he kinda grew on me. now i have 4 of them and enjoy them very much, and defenitely looking to get more in the present and future, maybe even try at some breeding.


----------



## Torben

*A small introduction*

Hello, everyone

My name is Torben, Iam from 89' so 22 years old.
I live together with my wife and Iam busy with arachnids since 2006.
I've stopped once before, cause I was to busy with the venomous snakes and lizards.
But I have to admit, its to difficult to stop only having a little break
At the moment Iam waiting on my delivery from france wich included P.fera, P.pertyi and some loxosceles. I've kept many fast spiders but these take the most interest, cause of the big differences in life style, characterism and more.
I hope to have a nice time over here, and the same for you guys.


This is me, with a Varanus exanthematicus






Kind regards,

Torben

____________________________________________

work safe and be a story teller, Not the story


----------



## 1prairiedog

Hello,
I am Fabian, from Bucharest, Romania.
At the moment no arachnid in posession, but I wish to get some less dangerous communal scorpions from cold winter climate- these words mean that I need a break at least for winter . All that I found here are tropical ones and I don't want to mess with tender critters. 
I keep mainly hardy plants and animals, most of them having the great advantage of cold hardiness and/or hibernation, and minimal maintenance, if the setup and routine are correct projected.
That's why I have hardy cacti, Yucca, Leopard Geckos, Steppe and IberaTortoises, also tough small livebearer, Corys and Cyprinids. 

Although I wanted once ago to get native Euscorpius carpathicus, I got involved in others and, ironically, the idea of keeping scorpions came again after finding that both Coleonyx and Eublepharis Geckos are controllers of... scorpion populations and are immune to their stings. Now, don't take it that I want to feed my Leos with baby scorpions !! I got enough Blattids for Leos and scorpions as well.

Weird facts: while not being affraid of vipers, I got creeps when first time seeing a Tarantula and affraid of rodents too!  I feel these furry little guys 
are very unpredictable and I always ask twice if they bite !

Reading here and there just from yesterday, I can say that this forum is  a great source of information, great place to learn!

Cheers!

Fabian

P.S.: It happens to be a Scorpio LOL!


----------



## T-ray

*Another newbie*

I'm new to the boards and to owning tarantulas.  A friend of mine knew I wanted to get a tarantula, but also that my fiance is afraid of them, so the obvious thing to do was to get me a rose hair!  This happened in October,  and I know it was cruel of him to bring this on my fiance, but he's over his fear now and wants tarantulas of his own now! So that's my short backstory and I look forward to going through everything on the boards :}


----------



## seany217

*New*

Hello I'm relatively new to the trade and hobby, I am a chef in Chicago always looking to buy more ts, which is odd because I was afraid of spiders for the longest.


----------



## Dragonmoon

Hi Darren from Pittsburgh have owned emperor scorps before but looking to get new species... currently keep crested geckos


----------



## Keen observer

I'm from Washington state. I've been interested in insects for some time. I've been seeing centipedes lately so I came here to determine what kind of centipede it is. Insects that I have been recently observing include:

-ants
-spiders
-silverfish
-centipedes


----------



## Bumblingbear

Hey guys I just joined.

I've had Ts in the past, but I just now really started getting into them.

I have an Aviculara Diversipes sling, a Curly hair sling, and a Chaco sling.

I also have a 6" Scolopendra gigantea that I am thinking about selling and putting towards a P. Metallica.

Cheers!


----------



## Faith

Hi everyone!

I'm Faith- I adore Tarantulas, and currently have a Chaco Golden Knee fondly known as Quinn. She's lovely <3
I'm also keeping a House Spiderling at the moment for fun, called Henri even though I'm not sure of his gender yet {He's tiny}.

I look forward to getting to know everyone~


----------



## nastyinfinity

*hi*

hey, long time lurker, first time poster. i've been in the hobby for about 3 years now and rather enjoy my little family. i like things simple and to the point so i'll leave it at that. i've taken a lot from here and hope to give back where i can.


----------



## Kraine

Hello there. I'm Kari. I'm a college student from MD, and I just got my first tarantula a couple days ago, as a spiderling. I think I'm in love.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## FrostyCakee

*Hello*

Hi my name is Frosty, I came here because it seems to be the best forum for tarantula owners, and i love tarantula's :]]


----------



## Wakenbaker619

Hey im wakenbaker pernounced wake and baker if you catch my drift I've had T's ever since I could remember. my very first one was a San diego native that my dad caught, I named it bite bite. I just recently went on a buying spree and have added  7 versicolors,3 tiger rumps, and 1 maraca cobacla to my collection of 2highland baboons, 2 dune scorpions, 2 desert hairys, and my 2 year old veiled chameleon named Alaska.


----------



## Elena3505

*Hello*

Hi Everyone (does anyone even read these?),

My name is Amanda, and I am new to the hobby and just recently acquired a rosie. I live in Houston Tx, and am 24 years old.

I enjoy arts and crafts and spending time with my boyfriend and family.

Thanks.


----------



## bigjej

Hey All,
Wanted to introduce myself. I'm not new, yet not exactly an old-hand,, in the arachnoworld. I've kept a number of reptiles and other non-mamillian pets most of my life, as well as dogs and birds. I currently have a number of snakes, lizards, and tortoises as well some some inverts, which I kind of got back into by accident. I adopted a Chilean Rose Hair and a Zebra-leg from someone who was getting evicted and needed a good home for his pets, so I took them along with the others. The zebra leg died after about a year, from a bad molt I think but the Chilean is going strong. It was adult-sized when I got it, about 3 years+ ago - not sure if its male or female, but if the former then I'm assuming he's nearing his end. At the last White Plains expo, I picked up some slings - 1 A.versicolor, 1 Singapore Blue and 2 Brazilian Giant White Knees ( A. geniculata ) which have been doing well so far - eating, active, etc. I do have some questions though ( let me know if they should be posted elsewhere ). I did my online research, as well as spoke at length with the breeders but would like to hear from fellow keepers. 
1.) They are all in the vials they came with so far. The genis are horizontal and have about 5x body to floor length. The two Singapore blue is vertical and has about 2x floor space but 6x height. The versicolor has about 1.5x floor length and 3x height. At what point should I move them to larger enclosures? 
2.) How do I tell when they're getting ready to molt? 
3.) Whats the best way to provide appropriate humidity in vials?

Thanks,
bigjej


----------



## ZX14

*Hey Everyone!!!*

Hello I am obviously new to this forum but I am not new to keeping inverts ...I am from S.E. Wisconsin and am 38yrs old. I love to spend time with my AWESOME family most of all...I have enjoyed motorcycling for the past 20 years...I am a union steamfitter (pipefitter)........... As a kid I loved catching all kinds of native spiders and was just facinated by them. My mother has the 'phobia' and for some years kinda aquired a fear myself  In the late 80's I began keeping reptiles seriously and that quickly rekindled my facination! I currently have 5 Ts, 11 scorps, 2 pedes, an aquatic turtle, 2 lizards, and 10 snakes!! My animals are definitely a passion and a labor of love  I joined up here because as alot of you have also stated, this seems to be the best arachnid site around....I hope to meet people/breeders of similiar interests on here and also add to my collection. Would be awesome to meet a breeder in my area of scorps that I could aquire from


----------



## nmbugs

Hi my name is Racquel and I am a macro photographer. My favorite subjects are spiders, mantids, grasshoppers and dragonflies. I found this board when I was looking for contact information for Spider Bob. I had no idea he had already left this world and even though I never meet him, I felt a deep loss. I had hoped to be able to meet him and work with him but sadly I found his work too late.

If anyone lives in Southern NM and would like to work with me, please let me know. I am not an entomologist and would love to learn more about the creatures I photograph. I am also interested in teaming up with varies people to write articles, local guides and I really want to write a children's book about insect to dispel so many myths. Had it not been for my boys I would still have unrealistic fears of all things that creep and crawl.

Anyways I hope to get to know others who share my passion and love for all creatures.


----------



## Insectboi111

I'm new. I raise butterflies, native ones.


----------



## Gciguana

Hello all. I have kept T's for a few years now and various other reptiles for 15+ years. Been on some other forums for a bit and decided to say Hi here. You can see some pics at gallery.me.com/samuellane2 I haven't updated those for a while and have had many additions but I'll get around to it soon.


----------



## Jezabel

Hi Everyone, I'm Destiny. I'm in my early 30's, I live in WA. and am new to this site as well as a new Tarantula owner to my G. Pulchra - Brazilian Black, Jezabel. She's about 2 inches and is completely hiding out now that she's comfy in her burrow . . . stinker! (; (miss seeing her crawling around my tank).
Don't be afraid to stop by and say hello!


----------



## JR1213

I don't know if anyone is reading these... But I joined the site to buy my first T's. I'm over 30 and currently owned by one cat. I've had snakes and turtles (as a former rehabilitator), dogs, cats, fishes, etc... So time for something different. 

The spare bedroom got a new shelf today and homes for some new T's are here, ready, n' waiting for my first T's... I have a few messages out there already, I don't know who's who yet, so we'll see how things go !   



In case you're a seller ...
Species I'm specifically looking for right now... I'd like to get a 3" female of all 3 below, and 3 slings of all 3 below.
Grammostola rosea   
Brachypelma albopilosum
Avicularia versicolor

other species on my wishlist... seeking 4-6 slings on these.
Brachypelma smithi
Lasiodora parahybana
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Grammostola aureostriatum
Grammostola pulchra
Grammostola pulchripes

Wouldn't mind a Black Emperor Scorpion, looking for a 3"


----------



## zachrocks

Hi. Just joined today looking for some info on a centipede I found earlier. Posted pics up in another thread. I really want to get my thread noticed cause I AM FREAKED OUT and I would like to know what I'm dealing with!!!


----------



## Jan Mugot

Hi! I'm Jan. I'm actually new to having arachnopets.  But, I was a little bit into them when I was on my childhood years. We get them to fight like warriors.  But now, I wan't to really venture to loving and caring for them as pets. I hope you can guide me to this. Thanks!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon

Hi everyone! I havent posted in quite some time..I don't have any Ts at the moment..had too much going on for awhile. But I'm planning to start keeping some again in the near future  my favorite are arboreals..especially H. maculata..

I'm in Floresville, Tx..just outside of San Antonio. I'm 28, married, and I've got 2 young boys (9 1/2 and 4 1/2).
Feel free to add me on FB..Whytedragon


----------



## anirwin

I'm Ashley. I am 24 years old and going to college. I used to have REALLY bad arachnophobia but I am working on it. I am actually very surprised I got interested in this hobby because of the phobia but I guess people change eh?

I actually went to school before for Horticulture and as part of my internship I worked at Henry Doorly Zoo in the Insect and Butterfly Pavilion and learned that insects are actually quite beautiful and fascinating. This is the place that I held my first Tarantula which was a Chilean Rose Hair and finally found out they just don't go out trying to bite you like I originally thought. 

With the help of my friend Stephanie, I finally came to the conclusion that I am actually quite interested in them. 

I still do not have any Tarantulas but I have learned as much as I can so far and believe that I am finally close to getting number one and breaking the ice.


----------



## cdb728

Heeeey e'erbody! Nice to meetcha ! I just wanted to properly introduce myself. I'm Craig, live in norcal and am about to graduate high school and move onto better things XD! I don't really know how I got into this tarantula hobby, I guess I just wanted some sort of exotic pet, not many people have in their homes, like cats or dogs. I got my baby tarantula in the mail about two years ago, and boy is it slow growing! When I got it, it looked like a normal house spider, about an inch or two long. Now, after a few molts, it is about 3 inches long, i want to say. She (I think of her as she, 'cause I want her to be a girl, obviously) is a mexican redknee, which apparently is like the slowest growing species you can get. Oh well, she's still fun to have around


----------



## cromero68

Just like to introduce myself. My name is Craig and I hope to learn a lot from all of you! I just acquired a Nhandu Chromatus mature male. I am told he has been mature for two months now. I don't know how long he will live or how much time I have to get a breeding in, but if anyone has a female maybe we can work something out.

_*1 Haplopelma lividum Female, 1 Haplopelma lividum Male (Vlad), 1 Avicularia versicolor sling, 1 Grammostola rosea sling (Le Lu), 1 Brachypelma boehmei sling & 1 Nhandu Chromatus Male*_

Here is a pic of him:


----------



## Jrod

*waz up*

i am kind of know to thes i am giting a indan ortementel tomorw i have a mmG.poulcra a mixican red knee and a mixican pinted red lage


----------



## JayJay

*Yellow!*

:worship: New to the hobby, scared of spiders, bought one to over come the fear, now have three! Love them do to the markings and right down to there personality and sizes. 
Single, 28, northern California, Science guy, cpu guy and funny guy =)


----------



## tomodell

hey guys.
i'm tom, i have been in the scorpion side of the hobby for just under a year and i finally made my mum give in about not having spiders in the house.
i'm getting my first, i G. rosea for free from a friend at the bts show and i will hopefully buy a few other scorps and other inverts too.


----------



## shellshock187

*Hello*

Hello to all, i am from the UK and have a interest in inverts and reps, i have at the mo a Theraphosa Stirmi, and am looking to acquire a Lasiodora parahybana, Pelinobius muticus and a P Metallica....

I also have 3 Eublepharis macularius and a varanus exanthematicus i just love the varanus its like a dinosaur and is at the mo some what feisty and fun to observe...

I love this site its well organized and full of information pics and helpful peeps as such is a good place to be, so good luck, good health and god be with you......all


----------



## xellos

hi i am Mahdi , i am new to arachnoboards , i dunno how to post a thread ! help please!


----------



## thurt88

Just found the site. Was looking for info on my mexican redleg and this site showed up. I'm basically new to spiders/scorps, just kept a couple in the past (long long time ago) and just recently got back into it. Tho, reptiles are my passion, retics more directly but I do enjoy the occasional invert. I only have a pink toe and just got a mexican red leg. You will have to give me a break for not being up on the latin names. 

Trying to find prices on the red legs. I really wanted one and went to the expo Sunday and got one. I paid $125.oo for a female with a leg span of maybe 4". I have no way to reference if I got a decent deal or ripped off. I guess it worked out as there was a baby tiger retic for the same price I would have came home with and wife would have killed me.


----------



## Gargantuian

*Good Evening Everyone!*

Well I have had this itch for some odd reason to buy a tarantula, so at the reptile show over the weekend I bought a rosy. Fed as soon as I threw a few crickets in there and seems to be very docile.

Anyone steer me in the right direction to find more info on my new pet would be much obliged!

Thank you and take care!


----------



## Joyce

*New*

Hi everyone,

I'm Joyce from the Netherlands. I have one G. rosea. I've had her since about two or three months now. I read a lot, but am still learning.

I used to visit tarantulas.us but it suddenly is offline??? Does anyone know what happened? I heard this is also a nice forum and thought I should pay it a visit.

Joyce


----------



## skar

Hey peeps ! I don't consider myself new to the hobby yet I guess I should .
I have trouble finding people that also like tarantulas that are not complete
losers or just plain weird, most of my friends think I'm crazy. 
So I am here mainly just for communication and appreciation of my ( and your )
addiction to these lil .... Ts .


----------



## cromero68

Welcome! I was wondering the same thing about tarantulas.us as well.


Joyce said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Joyce from the Netherlands. I have one G. rosea. I've had her since about two or three months now. I read a lot, but am still learning.
> 
> I used to visit tarantulas.us but it suddenly is offline??? Does anyone know what happened? I heard this is also a nice forum and thought I should pay it a visit.
> 
> Joyce


----------



## DaUGh

*question*

How do you post question on here? I have a horrible problem with my rose haired T and I need some help! His leg is all bent in towards his body and he refuses to walk on it! he walks on the knee instead! I am so scared about this! I need help! please help me!


----------



## taraction

hello there! my name is tim and i hail from the great state of texas. kept a rosie 20 years ago when i was still a kid and when i found this board, it triggered all the great memories i had with my tarantula. immediately jumped back into the hobby and i've already learned so much just from lurking around these boards! and then i remembered that i haven't introduced myself.

now i've got over 20 t's in my collection and no sign of slowing!


----------



## Reaper1

*New to these fourms*

My name is Chris Grimm. I was a member of another forum which seems to have been shut down. I was told about these forums at a recent reptile show and since I saw it was the one where I was directed from the now defunct forum I figured I join! 

I personally have 2 T's and my fiancée has one. Mine are Rosie (Chilean Rose Hair...like you couldn't figure that one out! LOL) and Gloria (Mexican Red Knee).

I've had Rosie the longest, from last August. She's not fully grown and I'm patiently waiting for her to molt as she's eaten 1 cricket since December! Of course from everything I've read and know about these, they have interesting characters, to say the least! LOL Mine is a bit crazy, but sweet.

Gloria I saved from a closing pet shop. She'd been there 2 years at least and was kept in some bad conditions. She JUST molted this past weekend and she is gorgeous! I'm hoping she gains an appetite now as she's not eaten since I got her a few months ago.

My fiancées is a newer breed to the hobby from what we were told and is a small sling. It molted a few weeks ago, but is still too small for me to sex accurately as I'm not THAT good at it! I'd know the name if I saw it, but I'm drawing a blank right now. It should be a BEAUTIFUL purple and blue, with pink feet when grown. Some of that color is already coming out. We haven't named it yet as we don't know the sex.

Her and I also keep an number of other animals that are all rescues. 
Leo (Senegal Chameleon)
Rocky (Bearded Dragon that was born blind)
Willie (8 year old Chinese Water Dragon that is blind in one eye)
and 4 dogs! (well...only one is hers, the others belong to her dad)

Anyway, I'm happy to be here and once again part of a tarantula community!


----------



## Mutillid

Hallo.I'm Jordan Gesell from Pearl River County. I enjoy keeping all kinds of invertebrates for study and for pets (ironically enough, spiders aren't really my thing). I'm just graduating from high school and am planning on pursuing a Doctorate in Entomology. I don't have any credentials (yet!) but I have done a lot of independent reading and studying for the past 2-3 years. I want to specialize in the Mutillidae (Velvet or Cow ants) and I have been studying and learning about them and their taxonomy. I love insects and spiders to a small degree and many other little-known invertebrates like arrow-worms and velvet worms. Nice to be here


----------



## Pinhead

Hi there,

my name is Taija, and I live in Finland. I'm an artist - I draw and play electric guitar (first guitar was Ibanez GIO, then my guyfriend gave me his Ibanez ICT700 as christmas present).

I'm afraid of tarantulas and other kind of spiders (they're creepy, don't get mad at me), but somehow I fell in love with scorpions.

I have one _pandinus imperator_ female which I suddenly got from my sister's friend,who got it from pet shop. And there they told her that scorpions are desert animals...so you can quess the rest. But now that beautiful emperor is fine. 

A few days ago I got three adult _tityus stigmurus_ scorpions, one has brood, and there seems to be at least seven babys in there. I wish they will grow up safely, I've heard they die easily.
One of my adults might be a male..? It has a little different body shape.

I also have two bunnies called Luciear and Mr. Norja.
And next week I'm gonna go to take my shar pei/german shepherd male puppy to home, too.  It's name is Krae.

I've also had a few lizards, about 24 mice (one abyssian!), two rats and _cynops orientalis_'es.


----------



## optimist

*New to forum*

Greetings all, my name is Helene and I live in Frisco, Texas just outside of Dallas. I just came here to check out some pics of scorpions. I'm not a hobbyist, and in fact I have been stung twice by them (not fun); although once I did keep one, Sparky, for a couple weeks. Its been over a year since I (dare I say this here) an exterminator has visited my home, and he informed me I have at least two different species of scorpions, probably breeding in my attic! Things have been "quiet" for a while, but all of a sudden I have been finding several molts (or whatever you call the covering the juveniles shed). I wanted to invite, with all seriousness, anyone around DFW with a real interest in acquiring some scorpions (at least 2 species) at no charge to collect what they want (I do have a black light) before I bring an exterminator back in. Also, if physically able to move a large wardrobe in a closet, may find some black widows and assortment of wolf spiders (largest about 3 cm).


----------



## TexasTreeViper

Hello AB,

My name is Brance. As my nickname suggests, I'm from Texas and I'm into arboreal vipers. I have been keeping and breeding them the past 7 yrs and currently maintain a fairly large collection consisting of many different species. I also keep a few species of terrestrial vipers and elapids. 

I started keeping Ts 2 yrs ago when I bought an A. versicolor sling at a reptile expo. A year later I bought my next T, an adult B. smithi. Two weeks ago, I purchased my 3rd T, a P. irminia and now hooked.


----------



## belladonna

*New here*

Hey I'm Jessica and I just got my first T yesterday.  I can't wait to come into the community.  I love figure skating, my cat, and my tarantula belladonna.


----------



## Jwest

Hello all im new to the boards I have been researching all I can about tarantulas. My 7 year old son loves spiders and wanted one for his birthday we bought him a Rosea. I have never been a spider guy I mean i have never went out of my way to smash them and have always been intrigued by them. Now it has become an obsession. I'm looking forward to a few T's of my own.


----------



## OphidianDelight

My name is JD and I've kept reptiles and inverts for quite a while but have only recently joined the community here.  I am looking forward to being able to join discussions about creatures I care deeply about with other folks who understand this passion.


----------



## indecent

Hello everyone, 
My name is Kyle and my obsession with T's started a little over 8 years ago when I picked up a G. Rosea at a pet store that knew nothing about it. Needless to say I knew nothing about them at that point either. So I named him Herbie, come to find out after some research Herbie is a she. I was 16 then and went into the Marine Corps, Mom kept her for me the 5 years I was in and she was reunited with me not to long ago. I'm curious to see how long she lives considering I've had her for 8 years and she was about full grown when I picked her up. Now that I'm out I'm trying to get a collection going right now all I have is "Herbie" (my anorexic pet rock) and an adolescent A. Versicolor I picked up at a reptile show a few weeks ago. Currently I'm living in Northern Virginia and the reason I joined is to interact with other people that love this amazing little bugs.


----------



## jumpdoggy

*Hi from jumpdoggy*

Hi,

I live in England & have kept various arachnids over the years.
I enjoyed an afternoon at the BTS expo in Birmingham & go most years..
As always, I ended up buying a couple of new housemates, there are now three Tarantula's living with me. Bought one today that i am struggling to identify, off a French trader. He did tell me the Latin name but I'm not good at remembering them
I will try to post a photo or two of her in the appropriate forum


----------



## Scolopendra777

Hi im jon iv been a member on here befor as arachnobreed or something like that any way i keep tarantulas , scorpions , centipedes , true spiders any thing really oh and snakes been keeping exotic pets for around 7 years and had an intrest since i was 9 i also happen to have autism thanks =)


----------



## krazy888

hello im cody just got my first T a OBT pretty new to this! love this site!!!


----------



## peskyfish

Hey all!

My name is Andy.

I just purchased my first 2 Tarantulas! I'm excited as all heck to be getting into this hobby and to make matters worse, I live a couple blocks from one of the top Tarantula dealers in the country! I live in the Los Angeles area and I work in the Marine Aquarium Trade, I sell  salt water coral, fish and inverts wholesale to store across the country. I have been in this industry for 20 years so if any body has and questions on that, I'm happy to help because I know I will have plenty of questions on T's!

I'm looking forward to all this hobby has for me! 

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Mr Goodkat

Well Hello there!!

Thought I'd better come along and say "Hi". 

As you cen tell I'm new to these boards and fairly new to the hobby. Everytime I was looking for some info on a T 8/10 there was something posted here about what I was looking for, so thought I'd better join up and just cut to the chase.

Well my names Jim! I live in bonnie Scotland  and like I said I'm fairly new to the hobby.

Hope to get talking to some of you soon 

Jim


----------



## promenadeadeux

Hello guys and gals...

B. Vance here. I'm glad to be getting into this scene. I'm mainly interested in buying and breeding scorpions but I've always been intrigued by invertebrates - especially amphibians and arachnids - since I was a young child. 

I noticed this thread called "Introduce Myself" so I figured it would be a good place to... introduce myself. 

I hope that I'll be able to get full(er) access to this board. I just tried to reply to a thread about Rhopalurus junceus that are (or at least were) for sale, to see if any from that colony continue to be available to be ordered. I'm very interested in buying Rhopalurus junceus and Rhopalurus princeps.

From what I've seen, heard and read secondhand, these are very neat and I want to study their behavior firsthand (albeit well-gloved!).


----------



## Organophosphate

HI, just joined although I have been a long time lurker. I have a few Ts and a collection of Cimicidae (bed buds as they are commonly called) from around the world. Cimex Pilosellus is my all time favorite!


----------



## arachnahoe

*Hello*

My name is David ... I love T's and Boas... I hope I can make some friends here and learn as much as I can... See Ya!!!


----------



## Robin Da Hood

*What old is new again....*

Hi all!  Joe here, well met.  Lived in Texas for most of my life. When I was 7 years old I came upon my first T. This was in Arizona.  He was about 8", would fill out a paperplate.  He or she was black legged and back abdomen with a golden carapace. Had the T for a few days and returned it to the wild. This started my fascination with T's. 

 Well, a few years later and now with my daughter the same age, we just picked up a Rose Hair. She, I think, is about 3 inches long.  Will post a pic soon.  I am hoping for so interesting times with our new T. Glad to become part of the gang. Have been lurking for a few days and re-familiarizing myself with these fascinating creatures. Will try to harbor my daughters I interest in thses wonderful creatures.  Thanks again, for this wonderful site.  

Joe-


----------



## Meecht

Howdy.  I'm Daniel from Kentucky (yeehaw).

I'm a Network Technician for a local bank.  In my spare time I like to play video games and play with my dog.

I've wanted a tarantula for a long time, but the associated social stigma, time, money, and uncertainty as to which type has kept me from doing so.  Ever since I bought my Vietnamese centipede (Scolopendra subspinipes), though, my drive has been renewed.  Unfortunately, I need to wait until I get rid of some other critters before I can have room to properly house a T, which I'm planning on being a B. smithi.


----------



## STi

Hi everyone. Just joined today but arachnoboards has been a great resource for me in the past. I'm looking forward to becoming a better keeper with everyones help.


----------



## Walk Alone

Hello.  I'm Walk from the defunct www.tarantulas.us.  I guess this is my new home now!  

I'm pleased to meet those I don't know.


----------



## Lula10

**shy hello**

Hello, I'm Jess  I'm completely new to the whole tarantula thing. I have a four month old Chilean Rose 'red phase' spiderling called Tallulah, it's probably not a female but I just love that name haha. I love anything different and collecting Tarantulas I suppose is different to having a cat or a dog. 
I'm one for asking questions so if I get annoying please tell me haha, I love to learn new things and enjoy seeing different Tarantula's. Oh and I love music. Cant play an instrument to save my life though.
I do have another tarantula but its so small I've asked my friend (who is experienced in looking after Tarantulas) to look after it for me until its a bit bigger. That one is a martinique pink toe and its gorgeous, I cant explain the colour of it.  Any way thats pretty much me. xx


----------



## wood

*hello everyone*

i'm sam here; i'm into tarantulas and have been in the hobby since like last october. i've had a rose hair but it passed away and own two new tarantulas proudly. i look forward to getting to know alot of good t lovers.


----------



## jrh3

Noob to the T's, but been keeping reptiles, mantids and other herps for over 20 years. From the south.


----------



## Ankabut

Hello I am new to these boards (obviously).  I found them just by googling a lot about tarantulas so I decided to finally join.  I've been a spider fanatic for about the last 3rd of my life (though I really liked Charlotte's Web when I was a kid  ).  Before spiders elephants were my favorite animal for some reason and when I was a kid it was black panthers, though I still like all felines (except lions).

I live in Calgary Alberta Canada but currently work in Saudi Arabia on a month on/month off basis.  Where I'm from there aren't any exotic spiders native to the area so the coolest one I've held was a black and yellow garden spider, which was probably from B.C. the next province over.

I've always wanted a tarantula but was reluctant to get one while I still had my cat (she was a bit neurotic).  She passed last year so now I'm seriously considering getting one.  I've narrowed down my choices for a first T to Eupalaestrus campestratus or Grammostola pulcrhipes, leaning towards the PZB I think.  I just have to find someone who'd actually be willing to feed it while I'm away, as I'm sure there are those who would never set foot in my house again if I get one (silly people).

I look forward to perusing the board more fully to hear of other's experiences with their T's.

Peace


----------



## vickywild

Hi. 

I'm Vicki, I live in Aberdeen Scotland but I'm from Leamington Spa England. Er I've got 2 tarantulas. I'm away to do my HND in Animal Care in September which will hopefully lead me onto veterinary medicine .

Thats about as interesting as I get I'm afraid.


----------



## Kree777

*hello all*

im Kree and i live in FL. im just gathering information to see if a tarantula was a good pet for me. a friend of mine let me hold theirs and i fell in love. (i think it was a Chilean rose.) i dont really care about looks, but the temperment of the animal. i want something thats calm and docile. any suggestions?


----------



## Ankabut

Kree777 said:


> im Kree and i live in FL. im just gathering information to see if a tarantula was a good pet for me. a friend of mine let me hold theirs and i fell in love. (i think it was a Chilean rose.) i dont really care about looks, but the temperment of the animal. i want something thats calm and docile. any suggestions?


I have yet to own one but see my post a couple above yours.  From the research I've done the Pink Zebra Beauty and the Chaco Golden Knee are 2 of the tamest.  Chilean Rose's are hit and miss from what I've read.


----------



## Legacy

Hello everyone! 
My name is Jamie. I am 30 years old and I hail from Connecticut. I have been an avid spider lover from the time I was a child and have been fascinated with arachnids from the first time I ever allowed one to crawl on my hand. I did what most kids do and put the little guy in a paper cup with a baseball card over the top, cleaned out whatever glass jar I could get my hands on, filled it up with twigs and leaves, poked some holes in the lid, and then transferred my new friend to his brand new lap of luxury! lol. Little did I know that what was about to take place would intrigue me to a point where here I am decades later and am still as amazed now as I was then with these beautifully, marvelous creatures! 
Witnessing a spider construct a web from pure instinct with such architectural precision, damn near floored me and thus began my search for more spiders!!! 
Well years have passed since that moment and I am now, FINALLY, preparing myself for my very first pet tarantula! I have finally convinced the wife (who is deathly afraid of spiders by the way) to accept one into our home. I have been researching all of the necessary precautions, safety guidelines, and proper etiquette before taking the plunge! I want to make sure that I know as much as I can before taking one of these little guys or gals in as a pet. I want to be absolutely certain that I will provide the safe and proper environment which is required for my new friend to live to its maximum capacity. Any foul care on my behalf would devastate me for the simple fact that this is a living thing and I want to give it the care in which it deserves. 
I found this forum in a search with hopes of meeting a strong community on this subject, with members who might possibly be able to help me along in my quest for seeking out a new addition to my family. I look forward to becoming acquainted with you folks and I have soooo many questions. So many in fact, I will wait for the go-ahead before I bombard you all with the same ol questions that have probably been asked a gazillion times on this site. So in the meantime, I will read up on as many posts as I can before posting any of my many questions in order to limit any redundancy. 
I thank you all for your time in getting to know a little about me. I look forward to hearing from you all!! 
Peace!
Legacy

P.s Apologies for the long post!!! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## torrie

*new to this*

Hi,
  I am new to this forum stuff. However I do read these threads for info on my t. She is a chilean rose. She is my third one. I had a couple of them about 15 years ago. I was only 16 and don't quite recall what substrate I used... So I ask the reptile guy at petco and he gives me this wood chip stuff..She seemed to really like it but I was reading that it is really dangerous so I got some eco earth (not the brick, the already dried stuff in the bag). She hates it! Will not walk on it. When I put her back in her tank she clung to the glass for dear life. She will get on her log cover, but thats it. Why? Another question.. When I was bringing her home from the pet store she had clear drops of water like liquid dripping from her fangs. I DO NOT HANDLE HER. Last night when I put her back in her lovely, revamped, safe, enclosure, while clinging to the glass more of that liquid was coming from her fangs. Lots of it. Venom? She also climbs alot more than I remember my other t's climbing. Normal?


----------



## telaranabella

Hello All!
I've been using Arachnoboards for a while now and finally got around to making a profile. My name is Sarah and I'm a biology graduate student from Michigan. My first experience with tarantulas was a couple years ago, I worked in an area that had lots of B. vagans all over the place. I really got hooked though when I took an invertebrates course from an arachnologist at my university. My first T  is a wonderful Paraphysa parvula named Ava.


----------



## Alexandra V

Hey everyone! Obviously I'm new he, and I'm still fairly new to tarantulas, but I'm loving them! My first T was an x. Immanis, and he (named Little Thor,though I'm not sure the sex - I just say he out of habit) has about a 2.5" leg span right now, and my second is a G. Rosea / G. Porteri (depending on how you see it lol) named Shelob, she's (again not certain of the sex, just a habit) got I'd guess about a 4" legspan.

I had loved tarantulas and snakes since I can remember, hence my growing collection on tarantulas and snakes now that I have a job and the money to pay for them  aside from snakes and Ts I love singing and playing bass (upright and electric) and I love music in general. I'm also into sci fi and fantasy film and literature (practically have all of Star Wars and Lord of the Rings memorized ) and a big comic and video game fan. I love to bike (road), kayak and longboard too.


----------



## synoviaus

Hello, Everyone!
It's nice to meet all of you. I'm located in Blountsville, Alabama. I am a Programming Librarian for the Oneonta Public Library. I am also an English teacher, and teach non-English speakers English or ESL classes. I am a current graduate student at the University of Alabama. I will finish my Masters in Library and Information Science in December. Only 3 classes to go!!! Whoo!!! Whooo!!
I love most animals. I don't currently have any inverts, but am learning alot! I hope someday to get a G. Pulchripes aka Chaco Golden Knee tarantula. I'm afraid of spiders, so hope that I can get my courage up. Right now I'm doing lots of research.


----------



## KrysH

*Hello all*

Hi my name is Krystal and I am a proud new mom of a Chaco golden knee (Grammostola pulchripes)

This is not my first tarantula but its been awhile since I had one and it is my first chaco.

He/she is a spiderling about 3/4 inch. I have him/her in a clear 16oz placon deli cup with an insect style lid. his/her substrate is a 50/50 mix of Sphagnum Moss and Vermiculite. In the cup I also have the film canister thing he was shipped in for a hide.

Anything Im missing?

Food wise it is hard to get crickets small enough, can he eat wax worms till he gets a bit bigger? Or anything else besides crickets?


----------



## wandas12

*Hi*

Hi everyone,

My husband and i have kept T's for over 20yrs along with other exotics. Have looked at this site for a while but never got round to joining.
We have about 60 T's now All various species.
Just thought we'd join for when we need some advice from across the pond.

Thanks


----------



## Halfniak

*hello*

hi!!! i love this very informative forum! i'm 29, from south africa and i'm relatively new to the hobby.
hope to learn a lot!


----------



## Creeperella

Hello!
I live in Virginia and am new to this site but have been collecting Ts with my boyfriend for about 3 years, I think we have 12 at the moment, but are breeding our A. Avicularia, so hopefully we will have lots of slings soon!


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt

kind of late but HELLO, im 14 and i am from brooklyn. I have been collecting Ts for 2 years now


----------



## vegeta04

Hey whats up guys

I am 25 and live in San Antonio, Tx. I got my first T's when I was 9. Its kinda of a funny story. My mom and dad went through a nasty divorce. My dad knows my mom hates spiders. So a couple years after the divorce, he bought me two G. rosea lol ;P. The female live for 15yrs, and the male a surprising 8yrs. He had the attitude of a OBT. I just got back into T's and I'm addicted . I currently have 3 T's a P. Murinus, P. Muticus, and C. Fasciatum, and hopefully getting another 2" in P. Muticus next week from chad34. I would have a ton more, but my girlfriend gets super mad  every time I get a new one :8o. I love this site. Keep up the great work.

P.S. Getting a P. Regalis next, but don't tell my GF. lol


----------



## SHEAFMom

*Intro*

Hello, I am a homeschooling mama of 3, ages 5 to 14.  I just brought home our first T, a Chaco Golden Knee sling.  The kids and I are very excited to watch our new little guy grow.  We care for many different critters, from cows to dogs, to well many, many other critters (I listed them on my info page ).  I hope that through the information I find on this board our, Shelob, if it turns out to be a girl or Mirkwood, if it is a boy, will live a long "happy" life.  I look forward to learning all I can about the care of our T.  I am so excited, I had waited and waited until my boys, now 9 and 5, were old enough to help care for it without "ooops" loosing or hurting it.


----------



## Jazzypets

*Hello All*

My name is Jazmine, I live in Ca and I dont have any inverts yet but will soon,
lot of questions:?http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/images/smilies/033102stupid_1_prv.gif


----------



## Redfield

Hiya!
I'm new here, been meaning to sign up for a while but it took a long time.

I'm not super new to tarantulas, though I'm at my height of Ts at the moment: 10.

I have:

GBB sling - well I think he's considered a juvie now. Still my baby and soon to be moved out of his sling cup.

Rosie

Curly hair

Stripeknee

Pinktoe

Salmon Pink Birdeater

Mex Redrump

OBT sling

Bluefang sling

and a P Regalis juv


I also have 3 dogs, 3 pet rats and a ball python.


----------



## wendiigo

Howdy folks!  I'm a complete and total noob when it comes to inverts, but today I took that first step and acquired an adorable little G. pulchri from Eight Legs Plus at the Hamburg Show today.  Cute little sling!

Let's see ... male, 35, married for 12 years, and quite mad.  I think we have around 15 or 20 snakes around the house, 5 lizards, a pair of tortoises, a dog, and a cat.  It's a menagerie!

Aside from the critters, I read a lot, write some (anyone here do NaNoWriMo?), and game when I can (online and tabletop w/ dice).  Also, I enjoy fishing whenever I can get out on the water.  And putzing around online at odd hours is always fun for me.

I used this site to get an idea as to what the best first species of T should be as far as a pet I could handle, and the breeder was even recommended in one of the review threads.  It's a bit of a change going from legless to 8 legs, but I'm loving the ride.  

Glad to be here!


----------



## mikex343

hey evone im mike new to forum and new to ts just got a rosie a couple weeks ago and already thinking of gettin more


----------



## Saraht

*Newbie*

Hi, Im new to this forum and to T keeping in general. Haing received my first T a curly haired black god!!! So will be asking lots of questions even though researched a lot of info beforehand I will need your experienced thoughts also..Please!!Im 38 live in a little village with a boyfriend, 2 lab cross dogs, 2 giant snails and inside and outside fish!! Looking forward to browsing the forum and see what gems I can find!


----------



## Maneater

Hi everyone, you can call me Rosa. I'm an 18 year old female looking for friends also interested in the hobby.

Pm me if you're interested in being friends.


----------



## Shadowmancer

*Hello*

Hi name is Aka John and i enlisted on here to talk about insect and plants and to collect


----------



## Sklar

Hey, I'm Josh and I'm 21, about to turn 22 and I am interested in owning my first Tarantula soon!


----------



## jessica2n2

ola!

I'm Jessica. A friend of mine who I met playing xbox online with actually introduced me to this. He's been helping me figure out some things and answering some questions for me about what sort of Tarantula I should get and suggested I make an account, so now I finally have. I'm thinking of getting a Mexican Red Knee (female). She would be my first


----------



## TheEmperor

Hi in Andrew, im 24 from the UK, i have a baby Emperor and a Banded Flat Rock, had both for around 4 months.


----------



## Shelob11

*Greetings everyone*

Awaiting my first T. Grammostola Pulchra is her name and feeding her game. I'm 22 years old with a bachelors degree in philosophy and biology. I've raised praying mantids for 4 years and love to play my fender stratocaster. I can't wait to dive into this hobby.


----------



## Jenthevet

*New, too!*

Hey all!  I'm a newbie.  Picked up a 3-year old Chaco Golden Knee a few days ago and totally dig her so far.    I'm a 39-year old vet with no kids, other than furry non-humans.  Living in the heat of NC.  Excited to be here!


----------



## Amoeba

I guess I cheated on the intro part but any way my name is Chase I'm 18 and a sophomore in college so no inverts for me but I do have a Betta. Uhm other hobbies: Old cars, Aircooled VWs, and Longboarding


----------



## striving

*Hello all*

I'm Bruce, 44 and live in So. Cali. I am a hobbyist macro insect Photographer. Stumbled upon this site today and like what I have seen so far. Nice to see so many into a common hobby.

Anyway... see you all around the boards.


----------



## fugimugim

*Hey everybody *

hey im from Belfast Ireland. I have only recently been collecting spiders. About three months ago i finally bought my first one and from there could not stop, it's like a fever. My current collection is: 

L. Parahybana X 4          (Spiderlings) 1 Adult Female 
P. Murinus X 4               (spiderlings)
B. Albopilosum X 2          (spiderlings) 
B. Vagan                      (sub-adult Female )
N. Coloratovillosus          (Adult female) 

Any Tips on Raising spiderlings, i have read a lot on the internet but first hand experience is always better 

Thank you ...


----------



## mystic

Hi, I'm new, I'm 27, I live in Switzerland, I am passionate about animals, especially reptiles and tarantulas.
I own many reptiles and some tarantulas (_Brachypelma emilia, Brachypelma klaasi, Brachypelma vagans, Grammostola aureostriata, Grammostola rosea, Lasiodora parahybana, Avicularia versicolor_) .

I apologize already for my English, it's google translation, because I do not speak it unfortunately.

greetings


----------



## ShavedApe

Hey all

New here obviously.. wanted to say hello my daughter and I decided to get a Brachypelma auratum as shes been into spiders for as long as I can remember and now shes 16 and she been very responsible so far and done lots of research I finally gave in. 
I myself became more interested once I started to research them too. Ive seen so many you tube videos etc think my head might explode. Looking forward to see how things develop as we both gain more knowledge and understanding.


----------



## nickg4l

greetings people of arachnoboards  this is my errr... 3rd time on arachnoboards. been collecting T's for a bit now i am up to 27 and climbing I love T's hence the reason for my post. Now i have yet another forum to take over my life but i have a feeling this forum will do so in a positive way,lol.


----------



## tress29

*Intro*

My name is Theresa and I live in Indianapolis with my 12 yo twin boys, two dogs, one cat, one leo, one western hognose snake and a female betta.  I found my way here after a list member on another site posted pics of her A. Versicolor.  Wow!  I'm thinking of getting a T, but one of my boys told me it'd have to be kept in a different room from him!  Of course, when I get the hognose out, he's the first to ask to hold him!

I hope to poke around, read everyones stories and decide if a T is right for us.

Theresa in Indy


----------



## DiscoDigi786

Hey all, I'm Brandon and I have been lurking around your boards for quite some time. 

I am a 7th and 8th Grade Social Studies teacher who enjoys his work way too much to go out into nature very often, thus I bring the nature to me. I have been enamored with spiders of late and have decided to begin my collection of T's (which will join an already extensive reptile collection) with 2 (and another 7 on the way...). 

I am a proud Italian, so if you do not pander to me, your legs will be broken. But don't worry, I will not break your T's legs. I also enjoy baseball and reading. I am looking forward to getting to know you all as I get my slings set up.

I am very grateful to all of you for your contributions to my knowledge, they have made my two new guys more at home!

Cheers!


----------



## Annababe

*Hello*

Hello everyone.

Name's Andrea and I hail from Arizona. 

Through an interesting Craigslist transaction, I am now the proud mother of a female Pandinus Imperator and am here looking for tips, tricks and info on all that is and can be the P. Imperator, haha.

I've kept frogs (R.I.P babies), have dogs, and most recently took in a feral kitten who is now 13 weeks old and thriving.

Also enjoy motorcycles, guns, music and spending time with my kids.

Thanks for having me and I hope to do a good job


----------



## missmorbus

I've been lurking around the forums for a few weeks now.  I recently got my first T, an A. Urticans sling.  I'm having so much fun taking care of it.  I'm currently in negotiations with my arachnophobic husband for a second T.   

A little about me:  I'm married and have a 2 year old son.  I have 3 dogs and 3 cats.  I have a massive obsession with orchids.  I also love watching movies, knitting, and reading.  In the past we've also had pet mice, rats, a leopard gecko, and several fish.  

I'm very grateful for all the great info on these forums.  It's helped me a lot.


----------



## derdom

Hi folks my name is Dana and I have been lurking (and learning) here for quite a while and finally got a G. pulchirpes and A. Versi slings. Not lurking any more but still learning. Thanks to all the great members here.


----------



## WarAdmiral1937

*what's good?*

What's up arachnoboards I'm brand new to the hobby but am quickly finding out how fascinating it can be.  I have a chilean rose hair tarantula named 8ball and would like to expand my collection.  I was thinking a mexican redknee, honduran curly hair, or a green bottle blue for the next one.  However, I'm not quite sure where to get one.  Any recommendations for online sites or breeders in the New York City/Long Island area?


----------



## Spiderkeeper1

*Yo!*

names alex, i live in az. I've had T's for 5 years now and i just wanna share my first successful mate for G. Rosea. I inherited 2 T's last week and assuming they were both female I didnt pay much attention until I came home from work yesterday and realized my RH was spinning a sperm web! I ran to my local shop and immediately got a female, and just tonight i attempted mating and it went really well! Will post update as to how successful it was. ^_^

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

bed bugs eh?


----------



## Nektu

Hi everyone. Name is Nektu. My wife and I have a dozen beautiful T's. I used to be terrified of them but have gotten over my fear with the help of my wife. Yesterday I picked up my very own T. A P Irminia female. Looking forward to learning a lot from these forums.


----------



## MossPiglet

I'm Amelia. I love bugs and am interested in learning more. I really want some beetles of some kind (haven't quite figured that out yet). I have a tarantula and a scorpion (for inverts) as well as feeder roaches and worms. I love the cycle of life and would love to do some beetle breeding. I live in Eastern Washington and am not sure what I have locally but I think I'm more into things that are CBB and not taking from the wild. I like to trade and make a variety of craft items... I love music, art, hooping (hula), and creepy crawlies.


----------



## Bucket

*happy to be back to my fav hobby*

my name is Ralph, 7 years ago i gave my decent size collection to a few friends (it was very painful) due to the fact that we were expecting our first child and now it's time to teach my son about scorps and T's..i had approx 40 different T's and scorps in my collection at that time. my fav being avics. so it only felt right to start my son off with a  A.avicularia.we named her "BOOTS".she just molted today which set me off to join this fantastic community..thanks for being here, hope to chat with some of you guys in the future..my goal is to have a few more different avics by years end and possibly one or two GBB's..i'd like to stay away from baboon's but, gosh they're fantastic critters (gotta luv the sunburst! :evil: )..


----------



## Ferfer

*Hello!!!*

Hiya, I am Ferfer. I have always loved arachnids, but never had the opportunity to wn any. My husband recently bought me some tarantulas for a present . I hope I do good with them, and am here to learn all I can. I can say that I am already addicted and cannot wait to get more, but first have to prove I can care for what I got. Can't wait to make some friends and see many new arachnids.


----------



## rockhopper

Hello all!  My name is Noah and I'm from Northern VA.  I'm not very experienced with Ts, but had a couple G. rosea over the years and currently raising two little B. vagan slings.  I've always been into exotic pets but have mainly owned reptiles.  Have always had an interest in Ts and have decided to take the plunge and raise a few myself!  Hopefully I can learn a thing or two and hopefully one day contribute myself.


----------



## Mrjefferyboots

*hi guys!!!*

Hi!!!

Im juliana! im 21 and ive had 4 tarantulas

my first was named lola ( rose hair) , and i got her as a sling - she died after i had her for an exact year..

My second is Mr. Jeffrey boots...he is a rose and he is doing great ive had him for 2 and a half yyears

my 3rd is Mr. kite ( avic versicolor) i have had him since this last october and he has grown so fast, hes my monster

and my 4th was a emerald skeleton - who did not make it. Her name was Naomi and she was extremely tiny. 


im from the northeast! ( usa)


----------



## Thehat222

*New to forums but not to the trade!*

Hi fellow arachno-lovers! 
My name is Daniel Salazar, I'm 17, I live in Sacramento, California, and have been obsessed with tarantulas since I was four years old and saw my grandpa's (RCF) G. Rosea. He gave it to me as a gift since my grandma wasn't fond of it.
That pretty girly died just this year and since about 6th grade I've been trying, failing, and succeeding and basically taught myself to be a good Invert keeper on my own as a kid, my trial and error approach left a p. murinus, H. lividium, and an A. Avic dead...Being a child and an animal lover these losses made my extremely upset So I began researching, now I keep a new batch of T's that I honestly love. They might just be bugs to most people but to me their pets and family.
I can't wait to become friends with you all as we discuss, trade or even buy and sell T's, scorps, and spiders from one another.


----------



## BrachysWorld

Hello all, name is Ayanna. Living in central Florida, Ponte Vedra area. Not new to Tarantulas, but never handled them. Let the hubby deal with most of their needs. I'm the researcher and love to watch them in action. Had a fear at first, but eventually found it to be silly, out of ignorance, and now I really enjoy them.


----------



## mainemooseman

My name I Jeremy I'm 22 and Im from the northeast. I came to archnoboards in search of scorpion info and have gotten plenty of information and some. I'm intrigued with the thought of owning a T.I'm sure with a little more digging around the boards I'll find all I need to know. I have owned plenty of reptiles including boas,pythons,lizards and my favorite was a cottonmouth. I now own a ATB, A.Australis and a pacman frog along with my three cats wich are more like kids not cats lol. I'm a firefighter and work EMS. I'm also a single dad raising my son on my own. I hope when he gets older he can appreciate all of natures creatures like I do. I hope to get more info and interact with the people on the forums.


----------



## MB623

*Matt (aka MB623)*

Hi, my name is Matt, I'm 21 and live in Arizona and just joined AB a couple days ago and love this site. I've been collecting T's for about a year now , and have been collecting scorps for about 4 years. I currently own a 4.5" A. chalcodes, a 4" female G. rosea, and a 1" L. parahybana. I'm a bigger fan of terrestrials than arboreals, and would have to say L. parahybana is my favorite T out of any. I also own 2 C. sculpturatus and 2 P. imperators. I can't ever afford to spend a lot on scorps and slings, just $10 or so , but I'm a big fan of the cheap readily available species anyway. I'm always looking for new t's or scorps, preferably slings or sub adults, especially ones available for local pick up around Phoenix AZ, if you do just PM me what you have. That's about it for me, thank you for reading.


----------



## Arachnoholic

*Hello fellow T lovers*

I'm Aaron and i'm relatively new to T's but im learning fast, and owning 6 T's now is helping with that. I love all my eight legged babies and look forward to continuing to watch them grow and having the opportunity to connect with other T fanatics like myself! :clap:


----------



## JayMadison

*Jay (30) Madison, WI*

Hey there, I'm Jay from Madison, WI and I'm also fairly new to T's, still in the process of researching which one I want to get as my frist pet, any suggestions would be helpful. I've been doing a lot of reading and chatting up the local pet store people but I could always learn more.


----------



## hammadyy

Hi im Hammadyy and im 16 bla bla bla haha


----------



## EminenceTuts

Greetings,
I just got an asian forest scorpion about 5 months ago and didn't really get interactive until now. I read up on the arachnoboards for caring for my H. Longimanus. But Never joined until now. I hope I can spread my knowledge and learn from the experiences from other people on here.

I am 17 years old in USA. I enjoy caring for my pets, making youtube videos for gaming, photoshop tutorials and misc. things. I like many types of music and the genres I haven't really listened too I am opened minded for them.

My tank setups are pretty bare right now, I am switching my tanks around with new ones. So I had to get rid of things but I will soon rebuild them back up.

Thanks,
Eminence


----------



## jsmith

Hello
I'm new to the forum. I live in Oceanside, CA. I love going out with my friends and looking for all inverts/reptiles. I'm new too all inverts but so if you could give me a little bit of info it would be wonderful


----------



## gwemina

HI my name is connie, i live in canada and im 25. i've never been on a forum before but i just have so many questions about tarantulas that websites only go so far into detail. i think joining this i would not only be able to be more educated in owning T's and becoming a better owner but also talking to others that have a simular passion as i do.


----------



## domain

Hi Everyone, I'm Simon from Devon in the U.K. Just got myself my first T.She is a chile rose.Looking forward to learning more about them.Thanks


----------



## InsectChick

Hi, my name is Haley and at the moment I don't own any T's, but I hope to soon and joined Arachnoboards in order to get more information about them.   I also love reptiles, and I keep and breed rabbits.


----------



## R.W.

Hi everyone. I'm Richard. San Antonio, TX native. I'm relatively new to the forums, though I have done my fair share of lurking recently. Inverts and reptiles are two of my biggest passions (other than music and lingusitics). If it creeps or crawls, I like it! While new to the site, I'm certainly not new to the hobby, though I'm still not as experienced as some of you I've seen on here. I look forward to talking with ya'll and gaining more knowledge and experience. And perhaps I may even be able to contribute my knowledge and experience from time to time.  Peace.


----------



## Johns64

*Cheers*

John here.  Twin Cities, Mn  

New to the forum and a bit of a troglodyte when it comes to internet forums/postings/etc.  Well...'puters themselves, I guess =)

I have 3 lil' buddies: a rosie (Mike), a golden knee (Pickles) and a king baboon (Gladys).  Plan on more =)

So....here's to sharing info, experience and enjoyment!

Peace

John

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 PM ----------

Hi Jay =)

If you do not own the Tarantula Keepers Guide by Schultz and Schultz, you MUST get it.
Around $20 and worth every cent.

Cheers

John


----------



## Elfpunk19

*Hello*

Hello all my name is Simon and I have 5 T's, 2 snakes and 3 lizards I am here for learning from others and trying to answer questions that I can.


----------



## ArkGullwing

Sup, I'm Doug, but I really only go by that name at work. Call me Ark. I'm an arachnophobe to the core. Not too long ago (as few as 1 maybe 2 years ago) I would leave the room, or run in fear if I noticed a spider in the room. Recently I've been challenging my phobia, learning that while I cannot stop the illogical fear response, I can control how I actually respond physically, taking the Physi out of physiological response if you will  

I've always been fascinated by spiders and other arachnids, as well as insects. When I was a kid I had the nickname Doug the Bug because of my interests. I'm currently in a living situation where I can't really have any pets but I, for some reason, would be allowed to own a tarantula. (I believe it's because they don't think I would actually get one  well they're dead wrong heheh).

After considerable research on various T's, I've settled on a female b smithi as my first (oh jeese did I just say first? as if I'm implying that I'll be buying more later?). I can't wait to get her and take care of her. 

Oh, and here's some basic info on me. I'm 26 years old, live in Virginia Beach, ex navy, avionics technician and now (as of this writing) I work for a company doing SATCOM stuff.


----------



## Midnight Liar

Hi, I'm Lilly and I'm a Black Rock scorp keeper. I have 2 girls. My previous scorp was a marbled. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## marcfrick2112

Hello, I am Marc from Milwaukee, WI. I have kept pet T's for about 22 years, and hissing roaches for about 9 months. I currently have 9 tarantulas, soon to be 10. I have been crazy about spiders and insects since I was 8 years old.

Currently, I have 2 curlyhair slings, 2 PZB slings, a 1.75" LP named Brawny, MM chaco (Gabby), juvie F pulchra (Alandra), unsexed 3" Aph. New River (Laila), and a grumpy MF rosie (Fuzzy).

Marc


----------



## chicka

Hola, Im Lena from MA. I've never had a tarantula- im actually kind of scared of spiders.. but I'm hoping to kick that fear by getting my first one in a few weeks. The reason im waiting is because the store ( a reptile/ arachnid store) has a bunch of baby A. versicolor and the spider guy there is going to grow one out for me. I should get it in a few weeks- so for now my boyfriend  ( who also just joined- user BoDiddley) are doing all our homework before hand. We got ourselves the Tarantula Keeper's guide and looking at all the info on here


----------



## molzorg

*Hello!*

Hello I am new to the Arachnoboards as of this week. My name is Molly and I am from California. I am interested in millipede care seeing as I just received 2 African Giant Millipedes(Archispirostreptus gigas).


----------



## FelixHartmann

Hello my name is Felix, I'm new to posting on the forums, but I have done quite a bit of lurking before hand when looking for my first tarantula. I have a P. Scrofa which I just acquired this monday, and it is my first tarantula, and once i figure out everything on this site expect tons of pictures and posts from me


----------



## Elfpunk19

If you can find a copy of the Tarantula Keepers Guide it is an awesome book of information on whatever you need to know. With my spider-lings I misted them everyday & fed them about every 2-3 days and never personally had a problem in the 22 years I have raised and kept Tarantulas. But, the Tarantula Keepers Guide is always an awesome idea it's basically the ultimate book for any sort of Tarantula keeper.


----------



## TGod

*Hi*

Hi people my names Rich. So far i've had a Chilian Rose for just over a year now, i'm so glad i got it and i'm still facinated by him. His names Bubbles and i pick him up quite alot. I hope to get more Tarantulas in the future, atm i've got my mind set on a Mexican red knee.


----------



## Martsigras

How's it going. My name is Mark, 25. I am from Dublin but living in Cambridge. I am new to the world of tarantulas and am doing some research into them while looking for a pet store that sells them. No luck so far. My ideal starter would be a B. Smithi or B. Albopilosum but I might have to make do with what I find. I am intersted in getting a tarantula for the same reason a lot of you would have started: I am afraid of spiders and want to kick the fear because I am facinated with them at the same time. I shall keep the forum posted when I do finally get my hands on my first T


----------



## Saraht

Hi, My name is Sarah and I am the proud carer of a Curly haired T.Who is about 1 year old. I also have 4 giant African land snails, 2 dogs, fish and 13 stick insects( indian and Peruvian).
I have had a Curly for about a month now and thoroughly enjoying the experience..Have even got rather attached to the crickets!!

I am slightly concerned though at present as Parker as he is known, hasnt left his bark hidey hole since Friday night...He may be moultign but can he do that under a log??Is ther enoguh room..His home is warm and nice humidity so i presume he is ok..BUt he has never hid for so long he usually has his bum out somewhere.
I am sure he will emerge soon, I just want to sit back do nothign if he needs assistance..I am sure thought that even if the bark has moved a little he can still get out from under it..
Anyway love the forum and theres loads of helpful advice..

Thank you


----------



## d0ktorgonzo

*Hello*

Hi

My name is Joe - just 'inherited' a tarantula (Maureen) a G.Rosea.

Cheers


----------



## boxofsorrows

Hi folks. I'm Lee from Blyth in Northumberland. New to keeping T's and have just started out with my first 2 spiderlings - A. Versicolor and G. Sp "Concepicon", which I received Wednesday from Lee at The Spider Shop.

Looking forward to seeing these grow and filling my knowledge along the way.


----------



## LindsayMeredith

*New!*

Hello everyone  I'm Lindsay, I'm 20 and live in Arizona. Until about 5 months ago, I was terrified of anything with more than 4 legs haha! A guy I used to work with at the reptile shop talked me into getting a tarantula one day and I went through them all and ended up taking home a nice female B. emilia. I love her and have been gradually adding to my invert collection since.


----------



## TB3Redneck

Hmmm... Well my names Alec, im 14 years old(15 in august), and Ive been in the tarantula hobby for about 3 months now. Ive always been interested in tarantulas, so their not really "new" to me, but I catch on to things very easily . So far Ive got three T's, a Brachypelma Boehmei sling, an A. Avic at about 2 inches, and a G. Rosea that I actually just got yesterday(shes about 4 1/2 in.). My first T died from Dyskinetic syndrome  but I had gotten her at the Super reptile show in Downtown San Diego, so I think she got it from stress... Well it hasn't been that long, but I am addicted to tarantulas ! Ive found that all of us collecters have a bond with the T's that not many others can understand :/ Well im hoping to get a red rose hair breeding pair all ready to go, so I can get some money from the slings to get more T's xD. Welllll thats about it


----------



## KINGxOFxFOOLS

*My Introduction*

Hello everyone,

Just doing the standard introduction here, I'm from Ontario, CA and I have fullgrown Rosehair tarantula as well as a 2" mexican red knee. I also have a bunch of other creatures like a juvenile emperor scorpion, dubia roaches, madagascar hissing roaches, a blue argentine horned frog and my corn snake...

needless to say i've got a small collection of cages at my house... and I'm sure its nothing compared to some of the collections people on this forum have. 

Anyways, i'm new to the hobby and figured this would be a good place to get information and potentially find more tarantulas...


----------



## Tu Nyce

Hi everyone. I'm from Toms River, NJ. If anyone is around my area, shoot me a PM! Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Cyanide

Hi I'm from Scotland and have been lurking a little. I own a couple of scorpions and spiders. My preference is old worlds, typically baboons. Stromatopelma Calceatum, P murinus. I have in my care 2 C Marshalli slings, P Murinus, S Calceatum, G porteri sling, H Lividum sling and am going to get a H Maculata (very cool indeed) & another Murinus over the coming fortnight. Looking to discuss my favourite scorpions such as Parabuthus Trans,Cavimanus. LQ's and Old World T's. 

I'm also fond of cobras, fast cars and guitars.


----------



## TiaRantula

*\,,/ hailz all \,,/*

So I am Tia... Have fallen in love with my Pink Toe "Moxie Crimefighter!"  Now I plan on collecting a few more, I have my list of Favs in my profile.... so feel free to read all about me.

I am from Pittsburgh PA LOOKING to use this forum to connect with others in my area PITTSBURGH that breed, or make a few friends in the mean time... so request me... I LOVE NEW FRIENDS!!

I also play Roller Derby for  the Steel City Derby Demons, and I love to Garden! If ya wanna know more just ask!! I dont bite.... although Moxie might!
lol

THX for reading!


----------



## Kikimouse

*Just curious*

Hi, my name is Michelle. I live in Indiana. I'm not a spider hobbyist but am totally fascinated by spiders. I grew up in Australia and am unfamiliar with many of the American species of spider. Whenever I find one in the house (or garden) I need to know what it is and what its habits are. I'm hoping some of the experts on here won't mind helping me with some identifications and questions. My 5-year-old son has asked for a pet spider, so there may be some arachnid family members in the future. I'll be looking here for ideas and information.

Thanks!


----------



## magileo

*Long time Invert hobbyist*

Hey there, I'm Al, I have been viewing and reading arachnoboards for the last year or two.
 I managed last week to buy my first Tarantula, a very beautiful juvenile Ecuadorian Bird Eater (Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla), and, knowing that this is not an Ideal beginners T, have been using Arachnoboards as a very valuable source of knowledge. To expand my options and in gratitude to various helpful threads I finally decided to join up. 
I am a student at Nottingham Uni, 21 years old. Just got my driving licence. I look forward to my upcoming experiences with my first T, and hope I can in time even be of help to other forum members.
I also like motorbikes, games and live concerts
Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## 0rbwebbed

Hi All, I've been searching around the Internet for a good site to help me out with my high pride in spiders. I'm new to T's but not to spiders. I have had 2 T's that adult size and they have been with me for a about 6mos now. I say new to T's cuz I am. I have experience with orb weavers before. I've been around spiders since I started walking. Was introduced to me by my grandfather when I was still in the Philippines. And I'm just expanding my spider hobbie to another level. They call me AB for short. Lol.


----------



## Jayz159

*hola*

Hi all. I'm Kheid and i'm 14. I had a tarantula before but it wouldnt eat so i let it go. My sister worked at a pet store and went i went to visit her i always looked at the tarantulas. a few months ago she died in a car wreck and that made me realize all the stuff me and her had in common. one was interst in T's. So now I have 7 and plan to breed P. metallicas. My best friend liked tarantulas and bugs so that helped the hobby ignite as well. Hoping to have a successful future.


----------



## Tibs1uk

*After 40yrs I've finally gone and done it.*

Hi, I'm Ivan, I live in the north of England, ever since being a child I've had an intense fascination with Tarantulas. When I took my kids to the zoo, always made straight for the Insect house to see them. 

I always said I'd get one but never took the plunge. My friend has three so I'm not unfamiliar with what's required, and he's happy to keep me on the correct path, along with you folks on here :worship: 

Last weekend my at my LPS looking in on the Tarantulas, the owner showed me a Grammostola rosea and how docile it was. That was it I had to have it, and the last five days I've been lurking on these forums and other sites learning as much as possible. So I've got my 'pet rock' and registered here, and I must say I'm hooked.

This rosie is my first Tarantula, but I'm pretty sure it won't be my last


----------



## derythre

I've always been fascinated with reptiles , amphibians , and arachnids - especially scorpions . While we have scorpions in SC , I've never seen one in the wild . My wife is a Scorpio , so when I ran into an old dive-buddy that has an exotic pet shop , the Asian Forest Scorpion that he had seemed like a guided discovery . She likes it ... I also did a bit of Civil War and Revolutionary War reenacting over the years ...


----------



## Hollowheart

Hey everyone i am also new to this site, :drool: i love tarantulas i recently found this liking about a year ago when i first purchased my first T my Chilean Rose hair ( have yet to tell if female or not). I instantly fell in love with her and named her Mitika from the Jungle to Jungle. I read so much up on tarantulas and studied their behavior for hours it became an obsession lol. About three months ago i purchased a female Mexican Red Knee and named her Elvira (meaning mistress of the dark), she is a little nervous for her breed but still very docile. Finally about a month ago i decided to further my obsession for these gorgeous creatures and get my hands on a T thats not so "beginner"...a Usambara Orange Starburst Baboon named Fajra (meaning little fire). Still a juvenile id say about the size of my thumb, not sure about the sex yet still too early to tell and waiting on its molt to sex it. :?


----------



## audax

Hi my name is Deon, I've always liked spiders I'm not completely in the hobby yet mostly cuz it's not practical right now, but I just found a baby P. audax so I decided to keep it for awhile. I thought it be a good idea to join a forum with knowledgeable people.


----------



## Darth Invictus

*Hi.. again*

I have already registered a long time ago but I think my account is no longer active.
I am a tarantulas breeder since 1995 and  I am specialized in asian & australian species.
Regards

DI


----------



## applie

Hi all!

I'm Teresa, 26, and addicted to anything deemed creepy or crawly. I currently have one T, a G Rosea, 2 snakes, 3 dogs, and 2 kids. 
My 3yo son is still a little unsure of it all, while my 5yo daughter is just as obsessed as I am. I would have more creatures, but we just now moved to a house where we have enough room for them. My extra room will now be a sewing/snake/spider room. (woohooo!)


----------



## Terri G

*Newbie Introduction*

My name is Terri. I am the mother of 2 boys and I have recently gone back to school. I am a newbie to tarantulas as well as to arachnoboards. Hello to all!


----------



## R McP

*Newbe*

Just wanted to introduce myself. I currently don't own any t's but I am planning to get a B. albopilosum. However, I plan on building a cage, which I won't have any time to do untill the weekend of the 20th so I have plenty of time for research and advice. I will have plenty of questions to ask and look forward to talking to some people who know what they are doing.


----------



## ScottyMcgee

*New Member*

Hello my name is Scotty,This is the start for me.I know very little but,I have found myself  Fascinated by the spiders.The spiders that I see while hiking it's amazing now I try to photogragh them.And try to ID them and find information on that spider,And I look forward to this site and it's members. 
                              Thanks Scotty


----------



## ITFighter

Hy... My name is Davor and I'm from Croatia. I have two tarantulas : L.parahybana ( 5.50 cm) and B.Smithi ( 8.5 cm), and I hope to learn alot from you and this forum ) 

Cheers

Ps. Sorry about bad english


----------



## tloquenehouk

*Tloquenehouk*

Hello everyone!!  I've been waiting for the boards to be up to check ya'll out.  I am the proud mother to 7 tarantulas.  I have an 2 year old and 6 ranging in sizes from a nickle to a silver dollar.  My tiniest is my White Striped Bird Eater, then I have a curly hair, a Giant White Knee, A Giant Black and White, A Mexican Blonde and a Ecudorian Blue.  My bigger girl is a Mexican Fire leg.  I had a "pet Rock" for about 16 years before she died and decided that I just had to get a few.  They are the best pets imaginable and I love them.  I have some questions and can not wait to hear what ya'll have to say. :coffee:
Tloquenehouk  (is my fireleg's name and I thought it would be a good screen name.)


----------



## Mulloway69

Hey all  Jason from Australia I have a few T's and have come here often, I joined up so I can get better access around the site. Will call in from time to time to see what you guys are doing


----------



## Megaroach

Hi all, I'm Megan from South Africa.  It all started out with roaches for me just over a year ago, now have 4 thiving colonies (B.Dubia, B.Lateralis, B.fusca and G.portentosa) Have been reading the board for a couple of months now, and currently have 11 T's in my care.  So, this is just to say HI and THANKS to all the good advice I've gotten from this site.  And without the bag-trick I would never have had the guts to get a pokie.


----------



## lizzy5968

*Excited *

Hey everyone my name is Elizabeth and I have often referred to these forums for advice on things but only now have I created an account.  I felt it was time to get my feet wet and be more social with people interested in the same things I am instead of being called weird and being so misunderstood. ha. I own scorpions, spiders, other bugs n mammals.  Anyways I live in Arizona and got all sorts of cool stuff out here, hope to make some friends on here n share stories, pics, n all that fun stuff!


----------



## moymoy

Hi everyone

I'm James Cruz, a Cebu Arachnida Society member and based in Cebu, Philippines. It's been awhile since I strolled here in the forums, only now 
that I had the time to join so yeah, nice to meet you all here in the forums!







and yeah, that's me 

I totally disagree that this interests of mine are for weird people, like, c'mon! I even enjoy my social life looool..


----------



## dragonlily

Hey all, 
I'm Nadia. I live in Alberta. I've been fascinated by tarantulas for a long time but only made the jump to actually owning one recently.As i'm sure you all know one just isnt enough lol i now have 2 ts with #3 arriving tuesday  and I'm sure more to come after that lol Looking forward to sharing stories with everyone


----------



## Rex740

Hey guys, I'm Jesse and I'm from Florida. I am actually a fish guy and breed fish but just recently left for college and thought it'd be best to leave the fish hobby behind for a bit as there won't be any room or time. My obsession with animals still persisted and now I'm into millipedes. It all started with finding some Narceus gordanus in a forest a few weeks ago.


----------



## iga

*Hello*

Hey, 

My name's David. Just got my first tarantula recently, a two year old brachypelma boehmei, and a gorgeous creature she is. She had been behaving what appeared to be erratic (kicking hairs for no obvious reason, digging her ornaments around, not eating, wandering the tank more often). Well my suspicions were confirmed and as of this morning she is lying on her back getting ready to kick off her old skin. She made herself nice bed of webbing, and knocked/dug a small ornamental tree over to hide herself. As it is my first, I am curious to see how she is doing at this point. Anyway, I am sure I will learn a lot going through the boards here!


----------



## Crickeylynn

Hello

My name is Brandee.  I have always been an animal person, but never thought I would find myself so fascinated by T's.  I have two coworkers who have them, and slowly I came around.  Now I can't seem to get enough information regarding them.  My boss bought my a little Rosie this summer.  She is my first non fuzzy or finny pet ever.  I absolutely love her, and I am already looking into getting a few more.  Since I am new I came here to learn how to best care for them.  I hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## tazwy

*New to the Board*

My name is Effie.
I live in Wyoming and currently have 14 T's. I am receiving a new one on Wednesday.
I am a KJ/DJ and wildlife photgrapher.
Love my T's for many reasons. The best being that none of the in-laws like spiders, so they don't come visit!
My favorite T has to be my Goliath. She is only about 15 months old and was a rescue from an irresponsible owner. She was stressed out and being kept in a 10 gallon tank that she couldn't hardly turn around in. She is now in a 54 gallon corner bowfront tank and is very content. Now we wait for the molt so she will lose her bare backside.
I will post pics later on of some of the T's we have. 
Very wide variety and always looking for something new.

Thanks All


----------



## uninterested

Hello, my name is Mike Schultz. I am the keeper of the facebook fan page for "Spiders" and I like to update it somewhat frequently with spider info, random facts, pics of some of my tarantulas, etc. It's got over 11,000 fans so far 

I am currently building up my collection by reselling some of the more common T's to pay for the expensive ones I want  I plan on breeding some of the harder-to-come-by species once I get all set up.

A few random spider related facts about me:
-I have been bitten by Heteroscodra maculata and it sucked!
-I used to work for Outback Reptiles, and one of my jobs was to take care of all the spiders. I also was the one working the spider section of their tables at most of the shows- so you may have met me if you hung around hamburg or white plains a couple years ago!
-I once had about 500 Haplopelma sp. (black earth tiger) slings but I punched their air holes too large... The next day I had about 250 left in their containers. I never found any adult earth tigers running around so I assume the random loose geckos took care of them before they got to fearsome size 
-I'm always down to meet new spider friends, so feel free to add me on facebook (link in sig) especially if you're in the pittsburgh area!


----------



## Flick and jojo

Hello I am JoJo and my sling is named Flick

I just received Flick today he is 1/2" big and is a Brachy boehmei.  I am totally new to T's and afraid of spiders too..lol

I figured it's time to rid me of this fear and loved their colours so here I am.  You will probably see my name pop up all over the place very soon since I have many questions to ask.

I did make a video of me unpacking Flick cause my friends thought for sure I would end up squishing it, but I already have my mind set up to not be afraid anymore


----------



## Romantis

Hi, I'm Connie from Southern California. I'm a college student studying art, primarily sculpture, and biology, mainly ecology and entomology. I'm currently raising eight mantids: three budwings, three ghosts, one popa spurca, and one creobroter pictipennis. I am hoping to get my first tarantulas sometime this fall, but I am having the hardest time narrowing down my choices. I at least know I want to get a green bottle blue for sure and either a Honduran curly hair or chaco golden knee or maybe a Mexican red knee. I love pretty much most bugs though and am always on the lookout for interesting new bugs to study or add to my collection. 

Oh and I am also a new Star Trek fan and plan to name my future tarantulas after my favorite characters :love:


----------



## Simple Man

Hey all,
My name is Brian from Tacoma, WA. I'm big into ball pythons and rodents and I got the itch to get into some T's seeing a few pics and posts frequently from several members of our BP board. They post in the Invert portion of our forum. I kind of jumped head first and bought 3 to start with. I just picked up spiderling Aphonopelma seemanni, Brachypelma albopilosum, and Grammastola pulchripes! I'm pretty excited to learn a lot and get into this hobby a bit. I don't think it will ever be as big as my ball pythons but you never know  About to get reading more info since my spiderlings get here on Friday!

Regards,

B


----------



## choyadgreat

Hi guys, name's Paul Regi R. Magdadaro from Cebu, Philippines...
Came across this site from my friend Mike who is also a member here...
I'm currently keeping one G. Pulchripes sling...
Would love to add a L. Parahybana when my friend Mike's shipment arrives next month... TIA Mike... 






feel free to edit the size of my gigantor face pic... XD


----------



## cichlidsman

*hi*

hi all!  im a long time member, but have not been on in a very long time.  i have no t's left anymore   that may be the reason why i havent been on in such a long time.  but im thinking of getting into the hobby again.  the longest t i have had in my position was for clost to 10 years(g.rosea).  i tryed mateing her, a few times, but it didnt take.  i supect that she may have been too old.  this may be my first goal.  to get a healthy g.rosea, and try mateing again. im from newfoundland, canada.  chat soon


----------



## bobbibink

*hello from upstate ny*

i am currently tending to 7 tarantulas and have a new sling on it's way.  i bought a p. regalis baby from ken the bug guy and should receive him/her today.  i am patiently waiting.....for fedex.     my other spiders are from 2-6 years old and all doing well.  i am keeping a mexican red rump, mexican red knee, mexican red leg, 2 pink toes---avic. avicularia, avic. versicolor, a rosey and a p.murinus <---a beauty !!  

so...hello to all of my fellow arachno-friends !


----------



## Demonjack123

*New to tarantulas*

Hi everyone!,

My name is Cody Sparks and I am relatively new, although I have past experience with a pet Rosie when I was 12-13. I have been frequently visiting these boards to help in my very first Avicularia, and I am not cutting any corners either! Spending as much money as I can for a nice enclosure, and decour and even a blue light to examine them at night and give them a nice moonlight glow.


----------



## zumbul91

Hi everyone

I'm Budo from Jesenice / Slovenia.
I got my firs T a year ago, now I have 5  I would like to share my fotos and videos with you, and learn from your experiences...


----------



## sebae

*Hello form belgium*

Hello everyone,

I'm Jonathan from Belgium, 27 yrs, living in the flemish speaking part of the country. 
Kept some T's in the past and now decided they had to come back so now restarded very calmly with a G. rosea and a B. boehmei.
Wy did i register?
Because I want to know as much as i can about my spiders so i can take proper care of them, it's also good to know that when there's a problem there are people around here who can help me 

PS: Any other belgians here?


----------



## Kazahmish

Greetings, I am Mike, originally from Bay City/Saginaw MI where I first started to collect T's but after 5 years I had to move and the new Landlord said NO to me so I had to part with them, that was about 8 years ago, I am just about to start collecting all over again, even though I have had some experience with them, I feel that almost all I knew was wrong in every sense so I am starting all over again.. I now live in Summerville Ga and help my elderly dad in exchange for a place to stay.. of course I still have to pay rent.. (darn) but meh... he was against my having T's but he warmed up to it
I came here from watching RobC's Youtube channel and he mentioned this was a great place to get info and stuff.. so Rob, if you see this.. THANKS AGAIN MAN..


----------



## deathkorps

hi, my name is Joe. i lucked out and found this site not to long after i got my first T from a lps, it is a nice nutjob G.Rosea. i actually have two .rosea's from that lps the second being a female. i've actually been lurking on here for a few weeks before i decided that i might as well sign up since im constantly reading some pretty useful stuff.  I was looking around the forums for what kind of housing a L.Parahybana would need since i've been gettin really interested in acquiring one, but really didn't find to much. then again i might not have looked in the right area since i'm doing his at work and have to keep runnin around lol.  I'd appreciate any help given, also i prolly would have posted this a whole lot sooner tonight had i not gotten completely sidetracked reading the forum posts about dumb petstores.  well i better get going since it's 3am and i am waaaay behind on my paperwork lol!


----------



## SBCgeckos

*hello*

hi my name is simon corado i own a b.vagans and p.murinus sling im new to arachoboards.


----------



## ibcd

Hello everybody. I loined a little while ago but haven't said hey yet. I've been reading a lot,cool site. I'm from iowa been around spiders &decided that I want some for myself.


----------



## rich21886

*wat up*

this is rich im new to tarantulas also i have a young g.rosea which ive wanted for so long i love all insects & animals & am here tp learn more about ts & plus the other boards take forever and a day to activate ur account so wats up


----------



## huskytusky09

*hi yall lol*

hey there im Julz, im kin d of new to the arachnid thing but i find it enjoyable now. had to get over the whole insect thing but its all good now. i have a B Emilia sling i am currently working with as my first T, i also have a Emperor Scorpion. its going good so far and i hope all goes well with him or her. you guys look like a bunch of awesome people who love T's and know a lot about them and i hope that you can give me a hand with some of the questions i might have about these awesome little creatures.


----------



## Raps2sick

*WAAAZzzzap!?*

Hey guys, My name is Roby from California. I currently own a Rose Hair Tarantula... Just got him/her yesterday. You can say I'm pretty new to this but I used to have one 7 years ago. Got rid of that one because we moved to a location that doesn't allow it (My aunt's house lol). Anyways, I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## johnharper

I acutally used to frequent the arachnoboards alot. Recently I sold off all my inverts and snakes. I managed to forget my username and pass word cause it had been a while since I had been on arachnoboards. At the moment I have no inverts or reptiles but I am hopefully setting a up a sw tank soon for stingrays.

John


----------



## SchmitisGal

*Tarantula Owner Newbe*

Hey there everyone, 

My name is Tanya, I live in Phoenix, AZ and as of yesterday became the mommy to an A.Schmiti from Sedona, AZ. HE is beautiful.  I am new to the Tarantula ownership gig, but have always been in enthralled with Tarantulas. Weird, I don't look at them as another Spider. I know they are, but they are so unique and amazing to me. I am really excited to see where this takes us. 

I will post pics of him appropriately and look forward to getting to know all about you all and share my experiences with you about "Schmiti" and I's interactions. 

Because I just got him yesterday, I am trying to let him adapt to his new home for a week and then I want to begin the "bonding" process. :biggrin: He is adapting well and actually caught and ate his first cricket this morning, as we had breakfast together. lol. Thanks all. 

Tanya


----------



## helixrose

Hello, I'm a lifelong arachno enthusiast, extending into bats, snakes, ever notice most all of the most gifted and exciting creatures living are the ones people fear most? That makes no sense to me. :/
Anyway, my aunt who used to keep praying mantis she caught outside in her dad's empty cigarette boxes and let them out to crawl all over her, gave in to her lifelong dream to keep tarantulas. Since she was living with us at the time and my room was the warmest in the house, I got to be the official landlady!  I eventually made space in the collection to keep my first emperor scorpion, which for some reason fascinated me even more than the T's, and set up a desert enclosure for my hairy scorpion which may hold rank as my favorite arachnopet, he was gorgeous and I was really proud of the tank setup. I've always figured that although fancy habitats may not be strictly required, if I can create something that approximates the native environment as closely as possible the creature will have a better chance of being well adjusted and able to behave normally which, for me, is the greatest reward of all. Also I started keeping giant millipedes and most recently keeping orbweavers in screen topped aquariums stood on end. That was several years ago now and at this moment in time I don't have any arachnopets as I'm hoping to find a place of my own soon, but as soon as life settles down I'll be able to get back into it. I've also spent some time in the Amazon seeing some of these creatures in their native environs which needless to say was freaking awesome.  
This looks like a brilliant place and I look forward to learning from you all!


----------



## johnford

*Getting Back into the Eight-Legged Pets*

Hello everyone, 

My name is John and I live in Canada, I am 19 years old and when I was a child my father use to have two tarantulas one been a brizilian white knee tarantula and the other one I can't quite remember I believe it was a mexican red knee taratula but don't quote me on that. Anyways, in recent years the policy of exotic pets and tarantulas have been pro/con depending in which city/province you lived in so I long forgot about tarantulas partially because my step-mother was not a fan of them. Now been on my own one of my pets died and as the time went on I desired to seek a new pet. 

Walking into a petstore I found a gorgeous rose hair tarantula (even though i know we shouldn't call them that...) so now it is all a matter of convincing my roommate of saying yes and I will be picking her up on Wednesday. 


It has been a long time, I look forward to getting to know you all as well as my own spider that I will hopefully have the chance to get.


----------



## Insomyak

Hi Keepers..

I'm Ferdie from Philippines and started this hobby last 2 months ago. My first pet is an emperor scorpion which i bought to an inverts seller here on ph and she's on pre-molt right now,turning to 6 instar.. I actually came to this hobby because of my friend who also has a pet scorpion (Heterometrus Longimanus) who caught my attention and interest to this inverts keeping..  she's a pure black 7instar longimanus.. a very beautiful scorpion but at that time i don't have an idea what kind of scorpion was that. So i start on searching regarding scorpions species i found out that it was a Heterometrus Longimanus. I also found this Emperor Scorpion while searching on the net and many said that it is a docile scorpion. Perfect for a beginner like me. after a week of searching i bought a 1 pair of 5 instar Pandinus Imperator scorpion turn out to be male and female. Right now they are both on pre-molt stage. and i have some slings and tarantula.. hope to learn some breeding techniques and right way of maintaining these inverts. Many Thanks..


----------



## morrisnakes

*Newbie Introduction*

Hi there. I'm Aimee. I live in Denver, Colorado. I'm fairly new to keeping T's and I'm interested in getting to know some T people and learning more about them, though I've been lurking as a non-member reading all about them and watching lots of youtubes. I think it's time I join, introduce myself and converse. I've been many random animals over the years, I like them all. I have sort of been an arachnophobe until recently, but my son's interest in T's has pushed my into tolerating them and learning about them, and giving them a chance. He's wanted them for a long time, and done lots of studying, and earned a chance to have some as pets, and the only way to do that responsibly, is for me to be willing to care for them too in case he backs out. As responsible as he is, kids change, and I won't have any pet in my house not cared for!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## HighFlyer

My name is Peter and im 20 years old from Monterey, CA. I've just recently got into the hobby and I couldn't be happier. I was never scared of spiders or tarantulas, but I never even considered keeping a T as a pet. In the last few weeks I've purchased a few slings and they are very fun to feed and wastch grow and develop their own little personalities. So far all my interactions on AB have been amazing and I'm looking forward to learning and growing as a keeper. Thanks.


----------



## satchellwk

Hello, my name is Satchell, and I live in west-central Alabama. I'm more of just a hobbiest than a collector, and I have a myraid of different pets. In the (terrestrial) invert department, I only have a scolopendra subspinipes that I've had for about 5 months, which has been one of the most interesting pets that I have ever had. I'm also considiring getting a pair of emperor scorpions, since someone near me is selling off their collection 5 bucks each, and I might try my hand at breeding. That is what brings me to this board, so I can have some help if I encounter any problems with my new endeavor. I look forward to getting to know others that are as (or, probably in most cases here, more) interested in invertebrates as I am.


----------



## Allanzo213

Hey, My names Allanzo, im 22 years old and completely new to Tarantula's and this forum, came here hoping to learn more about T's since I just purchased an A.Metallica at a local petshop, been reading a lot online about how to properly raise avics and started reading a lot about other species of T's as well. I used to play with house spiders and what not when I was younger and later on in life became afraid of them. Now wanting to be like that little kid who used to love spiders, decided to get one of my own haha. I live in Chicago, IL and have recently began writing music again, you can check me out at http://soundcloud.com/allanzo-1/summer-dresses my music is pretty much underground rap (atmosphere, grieves, slug and murs, cunninglynguists, typical cats, etc) I definitely plan on getting more Avics and maybe have at it with a few terrestrials!

-Allanzo


----------



## InvertFix

*Hey there!*

My name is Kyrena! So nice to meet you all! I'm very new to this site and I'm having difficulties uploading avatars, profile photographs, or any photographs to my gallery of all of my T's and Scorps. So if anyone has any insight it would be greatly appreciated! 

I currently have:

(Vaejovis spinigerus- Striped Tail Devil Scorpion) Echinda

(Pterinochilus murinus- OBT a.ka: Orange Bitey Thing) Khepri

(Holothele incei- Trinidad Olive) Sakmet

(Poecilotheria miranda- Bengal Spotted Ornamental) Garrie

(Avicularia avicularia- Pinktoe) Kix

(Aphonopelma moderatum- Rio Grande Gold) Nefertari

(Egyptian Pillar Tail Scorpion- Orthochiras Innesi) Osiris

(Egyptian Pillar Tail Scorpion- Orthochiras Innesi) Isis

and a

(Pandinus imperator- Black Emperor Scorpion) Serket. (also spelled Selket, Selchis, Selkis, and Serqet)


----------



## Hellifino32

*Hello*

Hey everyone, I just lost my Chilean Rose after two years of fun, then the bad molt. Am looking to get a new spider for entertainment, and because I have the 5 gallon exo terra and I'm not about to let it just sit there.

I'm going to get an avicularia avic or versi and not really sure yet, not too worried. I want this tank setup to be complete with live vegetation before I look into an inhabitant. Thats what I'm here for, and to admire everyone's pretty spiders, and setups.

Feel free to PM me if you have any information. . .I'm looking for specifics here, I'm not a beginner to pet care, but I am with plants and terrariums. Just need specific equipment and plants for her to be a happy T.

or if i should start a thread or find one


----------



## Sweepstakes

Hey gang, my name is Andrew Eagar and I am currently a student at Tennessee Technological University. I'm 20 and just getting into the hobby and look forward to being a part of this community. I was a long time lurker and now that I've gotten my first T finally made a profile. Right now, I only have my MM L. Parahybana, but soon I will be getting my very first sling (a B. smithi) and hopefully many more to follow. It's great to meet all of you and I'm happy to be here!


----------



## Hantsche

My name is Aaron, I just recently caught a tarantula and have been keeping it shortly over a month. It is a A. anax, and I like taking care of it quite a bit. I'm 21 and a student at the University of Texas in Austin, majoring in Geosciences. I have several other tarantulas I want to get in the future. I have been on the boards for a little over a week now, and I have already learned a ton! So far it has been great meeting people on this site who are kind and helpful!


----------



## thelonecrow

Hey, I'm Liam, from Australia. I keep a few species of Phlogius, Selenotypus etc. As well as scorpions (Cercophonius, Liocheles, Urodacus), centipedes and other modern spiders and Phasmids. Although due to work requirements, my collection has shrunk quite a bit, down to around 50 individuals. I'm a member of a few Aussie base forums and look forward to seeing all the wonderful exotic species that we cannot legally keep over here!


----------



## BillMNJ

Hello all:

Bill from NorthEast NJ here...(new home of earthquakes and hurricanes apparently) <grin> Just getting back into the hobby and childhood obsession and am expecting a few interesting specimens (much to the familys chagrin).

I worked in the EMS field for several years in NYC and have been in the IT field for the last 20 years. I'm mature, sane and will not be uploading any u-tube videos of my newly aquired pets crawling up my arm or fighting each other... I have great respect for something that is potentially lethal and will count on the experts here for guidance as I progress in this facinating hobby.

Thanks all and be safe!

Bill


----------



## Lowriderchevy

Hey, i'v been keeping scorps for several years now and decided to join the forum.  Have different species from tailess whips to "hots".   These bloody forums are addicting lol.  
 Hope to have fun and learn some new things here 
-LRC


----------



## kmsgameboy

*Mantid keeper expanding his collection.*

Hey everyone! My name is Jayson. I am 28 years old and I have been keeping mantids for years but have recently desided to expand my collection to enclude scorpions and a few other inverts. I am a father of a beautifull little girl, and I love animals, nature, mountain biking, computers, graphic/web design, art, science, reading/learning, and video games. I live in central NC but was born and raised in north western IL. I look forward to meeting a bunch of cool new people here and with luck hope to make some great new friends as well!


----------



## Ciphor

*Hello from Washington*

Name is Phil,

I am fascinated by spiders of all shapes and sizes. Have been keeping them as pets for half my life, mostly Araneomorphae - true spiders. Listing my pets right now would be long, as it is the end of summer and I've captured quite a few, finally found some _Tegenaria agrestis_, stoked to try and mate the survivors next year

Found this board in search of how to setup my new _Theraphosa blondi_ cage, owned a few Mygalomorphae, but none that were tropical, great information too, thank you. Hoping to get a confirmation on sex as well once she molts (hope she!). Also maybe an age, as she is juvenile.


----------



## l0ckmdwn

*Tarantula Addicted*

I purchased a Rose Hair Tarantula last night and I'm now hooked! I had to find the most informative place on the net to educate me on how to care for this gorgeous creature. I have found so much helpful information on how to care for Red Fang Fire Blood (my kids named the Tarantula). LOL. The Tarantula cages are freakiin' awesome that I have seen in the forum. Thats going to be my next project with my Tarantula. Love this site!


----------



## jim777

Hey Everyone  I am brand new to spider ownership and have been looking around the web for info for the past week or so. I am hoping to learn enough to confidently get my own b. smithi in the next few months. I don't want to just impulse buy a living thing so slow and steady it is.

I have always like spiders though, and in my 49 years on this planet I have never killed a single one. I have escorted 100's out of the house and onto the lawn  but never has foot come to carapace LOL.

I found this board through 'Jamie's Tarantula's', when I was researching G. rosea's. The g. rose in my local petstore just molted, so I've got a molt on my desk (it's a start LOL)

Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you all on the boards 

jim


----------



## TheKrysis

*Hi there*

After reading all these introductions, I think I may be the one of the youngest people on this forum.  I'm pretty new in this hobby, I've only been keeping tarantulas for 6 months or so. I got my first sling today, a GBB, and I'm extremely excited to raise it. I also have a G. Rosea, and I'm dying for a G Pulchra. Anyway, I live in South Florida and surprisingly I hate going to the beach. 
I work for Chipotle, which some of you may have heard of, and I drive a 2010 Corolla 
I don't know what else to say, I look forward to learning more about the hobby from this site.


----------



## Marey

Hello! I'm Mary and I'm from Eastern Europe! Once a friend of mine showed me a movie about spiders and I have become a fan of them. Now I try to find out about them as much as possible. Hope you forum will help me!


----------



## MissVenom

Varden said:


> Hi, all.  I am not only new to this board, I am new to tarantulas.  I am just looking into owning my first one and am still in the mode of gathering information on the proper care and feeding of.  I know I eventually want a Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (Singapore Blue), but since the literature suggests this is not a first-timer's spider and intend to work my way up to having one.   So far, I have the housing and supplies for an arboreal tarantula, and I've been looking at the Avicularia metallica (Metallic Pinktoe) or the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated, but I think if I poke around this site long enough, I'll probably pick up some great tarantula-care tips to help me make my choice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maren


I read you post and within the first few seconds I was like.. "Did I write this?" haha I am also new to T's and my "Holy Grail" is the *(Lampropelma violaceopes* (Singapore Blue) which also goes by the name you called it - Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" I too will be waiting till I am a little more seasoned before I add that mean little thing to my collection. I have a A. Avic and she's wonderful, I personally prefer arboreatals to terrestrials but I hear that Green Bottle Blues make great pets as well. Good Luck and happy hobbying!


----------



## Popsmoke63B

*Fairly new myself*

Recently dove into this wonderful world of arachnids, but have always loved them. I have a Brachypelma smithi sling, and chilean rose @4.5".


----------



## newarachnoid

*new here and new to tarantula keeping*

hi all, my name is daniel and ive only just got into keeping spiders, this is what i have so far:

a juvenile socotra island blue baboon
a green bottle blue sling
a red chilean rose sling
a sub adult suriname pink toe 
and finally a brazilian salmon pink sling

i will put decent pics up as soon as i take some of all of them and i look forward to happily chatting to you all and getting your input on my collection so far


----------



## annabelle

Hello everyone, my name is Annabelle! I'm new to arachnoboards. I've read it frequently but I finally made my own account.
I have a brachypelma albopilosum sling and a brachypelma smithi sling from Jamie's Tarantulas coming in the mail very soon. I'm very excited for my b. smithi to arrive! I got my first tarantula a month ago and now I'm hooked on these fascinating creatures. I love reading and learning about them, I can't get enough!
Planning on getting an a. versicolor when I feel I'm ready to take on an arboreal!
I also own other inverts including a praying mantis, millipedes, cockroaches, and rhino beetles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coleman098

*Hi there!*

Hi I'm FREDLLANE LOUISE HERRERA BURGOS, frm Negros Island, Philippines...

a newbie to this hobby and got enjoyed...

got here...

b.boehmei slings
b.albiceps slings
p.baeri (philippine dwarf tarantula) matured female
ophanaeceus sp. (philippine dwarf tarantula) matured female

have hedgehog also..

coming soon to be my pet:

s.philippinus (Philippine Orange Dwarf Tarantula)
g.pulchripes
a.geniculata
p.trans
h.hottentotta
h.longi
b.albo

...hoping more to come...tnx arachnoboards..^_^:biggrin:


----------



## TeeHawk

*Hey*

Hey there!

I'll keep it short & sweet. My name is Mark and I owned 3 pedes and a small colony of assassins a couple of years ago and would like to get back into it! I'm hoping to find some dealers/enthusiasts who would point me towards my next pedes, bugs and mantids!

I live in Barrie, ON and attend Georgian college.


....The End....


----------



## Jigglypuff

Not new to owning T's, but new to this board and hopefully it will be useful in that I can get some questions answered and what not.

My name is Nicholas. I am the owner of 2 MF Rosies, a GBB sling, an OBT sling, and a LP sling.

My first rosie I named JigglyPuff (hints the name), and after having her for a while I had to have more. Jiggles is about 5 1/2 inches toe to toe, 2nd Rosie is only about 4 in, GBB sling is almost 2 inches, OBT sling is an inch, and my LP sling (can't wait for this one to get big) is about 3/4 of an inch.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Nicholas.


----------



## mrclean

*Hello*

Hi everyone my name is George im kinda new to this site  and i wanted to say hello.
Have a nice day
George


----------



## kjm

Hello all,

        I'm just now getting a chance to get on this forum a little more. I have been crazy busy with school and life. Been working with tarantulas for almost ten years now, and still learning something new all the time. I'm in school now for Biology and plan to get my Ph.D. and teach. I look forward to getting to know everyone and future conversations.


----------



## Tjmphx

Hey everyone. So I've been on here reading and reading figured I'd finally introduce myself. I'm T.J. from Arizona, 28 years old. I've had just about every pet out there and I'm just now getting into T's. I was bit as a kid by a wolf spider while playing on a tree house. Still have a good scar next to my eye, needless to say it kinda turned me away from spiders. Now the more I learn and see the more I'm interested. I am the proud caretaker ( I dislike the word owner) of 2 slings. My first was a gbb, I adopted it from a tarantula rescue here in town.( http://www.tarantularescue.org/ ) My second is a Obt that my lps had for sale at $9. Ive really enjoyed this site, thanks everyone.


----------



## AderynDawn

Hello everyone,

My name is Aderyn, I'm 22 year old girl and I live in the Netherlands.

I have arachnophobia, but I'm about to purchase my 2nd and 3rd tarantulas in order to get rid of the silly fear of these beautiful creatures.

I've had my B.vagans for about a year now and I'm very fond of my little girl.. 

My next two buys will be a C.ritae and C.leetzi, since they're so beautiful. As they're dwarfs, I suspect they'll help me even more to get over my phobia of spiders


Have a good one!


----------



## IanT

Hi all, my names Ian, i'm from the midlands of Engoland and am fairly new to aracnoculture, about a years experience maby but still have a lot to learn. I have a 3 year old AF B,smithi and two resently matured G,rose's, (AF and MM) that i've been introducing to eachother, i've paired them about 7 times now and the MM has successfuly made and distroyed 3 sperm webs in that time. its the first time i've bred tarantulas so i'l be on here quite alot absorbing infomation, even though i've done pleanty of research already. I'm looking forword to being part of your comunity

thanks, Ian

*Disclamer.. I'm dislexthik.. lol*


----------



## Deftones90

Hello everyone. I'm Justin, I've been keeping inverts for the past 5 years or so! Not really new to the boards, I had another username that I don't use anymore and since now I'm going to be more active on here I made a new one! I have a handful of T's mostly pokies and some scorps.


----------



## Skull Kid

Hello all, i'm Mothra, I live in the Los Angeles area and am getting my first T, a female Chilean Rose hair, for my birthday in the next two weeks. I've researched all I need to know but came here to brush up on my knowledge once more just to be safe, i'm happy to be part of this awesome community and hope to see you all around along with my T!


----------



## Rob1985

Took about a 4 months hiatus, new work training, family etc. I decided to keep my 0.1.0 C.ritae. Just declaring I am back


----------



## mattphills

*Hey all!*

Just to say hello! 
My name is Matt, I live in Wales - UK.  I've been keeping Tarantulas for about 15 years, on and off for one reason or another.  I currently have 3 in my collection, which I have acquired over the last few years, but recently, I have got the 'bug' back, excuse the pun.  I currently have :- Lasiodora parahybana, haplopelma lividum, and grammostola rosea.  No doubt more on the way though!


----------



## Valclaron

Hey all.

I'm Valclaron, or as most people say Val. I'm in Southern California, I've always loved Tarantulas. I haven't been able to start a collection but I am finally at a point where I can. I've done a lot of looking into what is needed and things of that sort. I thought that this would be a helpful site as well. So I am glad to be here.


----------



## Amy Beth

Hello. I am Amy. I am new to the Tarantula Hobby. I still have many questions. I have nine right now and unless I see one that I just really love I think nine is enough for now. All my T's have kookie names except one...I can't seem to find a name I like for her. I made some mistakes when I started. My first T I got for mothers day and found out that cricket Gel water is not good...Jackie Q died. I was upset....I learned. Then I got a male G.Rosea....Mistake but he is sweet. I am just sad that he will not live as long as I would have liked...His name is Tulip. I thought I was buying a female. I learned. I love them. They dont bother me to go potty or eat. They are fun to watch. I am excited about them.


----------



## Aero

Hello, I've actually been a lurker on this forum for a very long time. I've been keeping arachnids for  a couple of years now and roaches for even longer. I adore scorpions the best, but I love my tarantulas too, even if they can be grumps. I'm very shy, can't help that at all, but I'd love to start learning even more about the multi-legged little friends I have. I reside in south-east Michigan and love to frequent the reptile show out here. Meeting other locals would be awesome!


----------



## Spam010

Hi 
I'm fairly new to the hobby, only a year into the hobby.  Spam is my nickname ever since I was in middle school (take of the "s" and thats my first name).  I'm addicted to this hobby, even though my collection is small.
I have a B. smithi (my very first one) about an inch or so
A MM G. rosea (or so I think he's a mature male. I know for sure he's a he) he's about 3 inches
A H. lividium possible female about 3 inches
A P. imperator I think female ( I tried sexing but I don't know if I'm right)
A Vaejovis spinigerus aka "The Escape Artist" don't know if its M or F
A H. paucidens my favorite scorpion
2  Uroctonus mordax one of them is a female who had babies but she ate them
and a colony of B. dubia roaches
Its small but I'm not stopping


----------



## A Simple Thief

*What's up guys?*

Yeah, Hi guys. I'm new 'roud these here parts and I'm also new to the hobby of collecting tarantuli.... tarantulas.... Whatever. SO yeah, my friends manged to convert me and part of me wants to lie down and accept it and the other part wants to go down swinging. The part that wants to lie down and accept it fell down on the part that want's to fight it. So here I am.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl

*Well Howdy *

I just entered the long term keeping of inverts. I've always been one for bugs starting with my dead bug collection in early elementary school lol.  I have always kept a few as pets here and there, letting them go after a week or two, but now i have acquired my first centipede, a 4 in Tiger Leg, Scolopendra Subspinipes I believe.


----------



## Nonny Janet

*Hi to all! Looking forward to meeting ya*

Hello, I am Nonny J.  I live in Central Tx.  I have a lot of grandchildren-hence the name(duh).  I found a tarantula on my  porch this morning. I have not seen one here for many years. I guess the brutal drought we are having is driving them out of hiding. I am going to attempt to keep this one alive. I have never had a spider in captivity before, but think it is important to try to save it if I can. Any help on setting up the fish tank and such will  be very helpful. Thanks so much.


----------



## Arathi

*New owner of a Pinktoe spiderling*

Hey there,

I'm Arathi, I'm from Calgary, Alberta, Canada and my gf just brought home a pinktoe spiderling from the store she works at. Now, looking to know everything I can. _Technically_, I'm arachnophobic; but I have always faced my fears. I had told her that my next step would be to own one eventually as I am capable of allowing spiders to run around on me, and I don't flip out any more when I see one. lol

Just want to say Hi, and I hope I can learn a great deal from all of you!

~Arathi


----------



## Veteran07

*New Member*

Hello all! I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Matt, and I am a veteran of the US Navy from 2007-2011. I deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan in that time. Ever since I had a close encounter with a tarantula (not sure of which kind) in Afghanistan, I have fell in love with arachnids ever since. I now own my very own, a beautiful female rose hair named Rose... Original, I know. Once I purchased her, I thought it would be a wise decision to join a forum, and I found this one to be the best, so here I am.


----------



## Steatoda

Hi! I'm Brad, I've been lurking on here as a guest for about six months and as a member for about one. I currently own two Ts, a B. albopilosum and a L. parahybana, along with several reptiles.


----------



## renasance2

*Hello*

Just call me Jay. I'm new to the board but I'm not new to t's, I own a few rare specimens in my collection thanks to some connections in the pet store racket.
I own a dozen tarantulas, a few scorpions and other inverts.


----------



## Gottarantula

*Hallo!*

hallo everyone! i have been obsessed with tarantulas for as long as i can remember! BUT i have never had one for a permanent pet most of the time i catch the ones hanging around my house and observe them for an hour or so recording the species where i found it and what it did and i let them go  i love all things arthropod so i bet i will have a brilliant time here


----------



## Suemii

Howdy folks, I'm new here.  I live in Texas, I'm a novice collector (as you can probably tell by the short list on my profile), working on educating myself and in general, sort of flying by the hem of my skirt.  With my spare time, I write science-fiction, horror, and comic scripts, I keep orchids, bonsai, tarantulas, a few snakes and a very large indoor garden.  I'm agoraphobic, so I usually just bring the 'outside' to me, instead of going out and enjoying it.

So hello.


----------



## Jbill

I am justin 19 years old and relativley new to the spider world i have 2 phidippus regalis one male one female and am looking to breed them and would like and advice or help you can give me thank you


----------



## micro

Hello! My name is Vladimir, I'm from Russia, St. Peretburg. I'm fond of spiders, 4 months old. My pets: A. versicolor, A. sp. "metallica", B. smithi, B. boehmei, A. geniculata, L. parahybana, P. irminia, P. cambridgei, G. rosea, G. pulchra, P. ornata, P. metallica, P. "bara", P. murinus, C. sp. "Blue", P. imperator.


----------



## jasostar

*Hi Guys!!!*

Hi Everyone! 

My name is Jay, I'm from London UK, very new to this really, i have many pets but i have always been intrigued by tarantulas, amazing creatures!!!
i hope to meet some people on here to get some help and tips by the looks of it, its a great place to do that! Oh yeah IS THERE ANYONE IN THE UK WHO HAS 
Brazilian Black Tarantula (Grammostola pulchra) BUT A FEMALE!!! been searching everywhere in uk# no going well


----------



## Yvelletrix

Hello all, I haven't been on the boards here for years but my old interests in inverts have been awoken, I recently purchased a b. arenicola and a trio of p. imperators, I have 2 tarantulas which have been with me for 8 years now, e. campestratus and b. smithi.  Anyhow, I couldn't even tell you what my user name was previously because its been so long, but I'm sure as I see familiar names pop up I'll say hello


----------



## Transient

I thought I'd posted here, guess not.

I overcame arachnophobia last year and my love of all things crawly has been growing. I haven't owned any tarantulas yet, but am planning to. 
Also, I'm irrationally afraid of horn worms and caterpillars.


----------



## o0 Mr Ed 0o

Hello, Im Ed, 23 from England and I am new to the hobby of tarantulas! After a very long time of being fascinated with every house spider and garden spider that I have come across its just about time I have a spider to call my own, one whose behaviour I can watch and learn from. The tarantula I have owned for just under a week is a Brazilian White Knee (Acanthoscurria Geniculata). After much thought and looking into different tarantula I decided that this was the one for me, pretty to look at and fairly active that doesn't shy away.  I am looking for other members on this website to share there knowledge with me so I can care for my pet in the best possible way. So if you own or have good knowledge on this species I will welcome any advice given to me! 

I am already thinking about getting another species of tarantula later in the future. Maybe one day I will have a nice collection!


----------



## 1stChoiceFeeder

Hey Folks,

Matt here, new (obviousley). I dont have any T's or C's (no go witht he fiancee), but i do have dart frogs and beardies. I also collect different types of Isopods springtails and roaches, specifically right now Dubia and hybrids (Blaberus). Nice to meet  you all and te T's ive seen on here are GORGEOUS! Im very jealous.


----------



## Miyuki

Hello Hi Everyone, 

I am Michelene . I am 20 . I live in South Africa.

I am new to this site. I have 1 tarantula, i had a Mexican Red Knee when i was younger, but it passed away. I took a break from them since then , until Wednesday, i bought a new one 
It's a Mexican Red Rump and it's name is Katsumi.
I definately want more of them. I like handling them.


Eh, yeah that's about it :biggrin:


----------



## ViRoLoGY

*Dia dhuit!*

Hey all, name's Aaron.  23 years of age, live in Dublin, Ireland (not great weather for T's ). Long time avid lurker on arachnoboards and got my very first sling in July this year. This site has helped me out so much, but considering I've been indirectly studying spiders since i was a kid I figured I'd sign up to see if I can impart my modest wisdom to someone else now that I have my own growing T! Love guitar, xbox and a nice pint of Guinness! ;P (Totally stereotyping...)


----------



## ImDeadly

*Its me!! Duh*

Hello all. My name is Jeremiah, live in Shelbyville, Indiana, married, two kids, a dog, and a spider, oh and I'm 29 soon to be 30. I'm new to the "T" game. I inhererited a 14 yr old chilean rose from my father who passed away in September. I'm in love already. Totally awesome and I am now inspired to get more. This site is wonderful and hope to have some chats with everyone. TY


----------



## cehmz

*new here*

Hey all my name's Mark and I am brand new here. I have been in the arachno chat a bit now some of you may recognize me from there. Glad to be here and look forward to meeting you guys. Oh and I'm 25 and have a dog, snakes, fish and cats, so far.


----------



## Louis Winthorpe III

*Hello*

My name is David, and I live in Pensacola, Florida. I have yet to get my first T, but looking forward to it. I'm still doing research. I have 3 dogs, and have kept a bearded dragon years ago. My daughter and I love tarantulas, and we're very excited and anxious to care for one! My wife isn't too crazy about the idea, but she's tolerant. I'm looking forward to learning all I can and making use of the wealth of knowledge on this forum and site!


----------



## VenomousFangs

Hi Everyone, 
My Name Is Paul, 31yrs Old, I Live In SouthWest London, England. 
And Am Now The Proud Owner Of 5 Tarantulas, So I Thought I Best Join Arachnoboards. 
This Is The First Forum That I Have Joined So This Will Be A New Experience For Me Aswell As Being A New Tarantula Owner.

The Tarantulas That I Own Are : 

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
Venezuelan Greenbottle Blue
(Juvenile)

Lampropelma Violaceopes
Singapore Blue
(Juvenile)

Poecilotheria Striata
Mysore Ornamental
(Spiderling/Juvenile)

Pterinochilus Chordatus
Killimanjaro Mustard Baboon
(Spiderling)

Selenocosmia sp. 'Sarina'
Sarina Whistling Spider ?
(Spiderling)

Well Thats All For Now.
Paul


----------



## Metalbanger1683

*Hello*

Hello everyone. I'm sure this has been heard a million times before, but I'm not only new to the forums, I'm new to T's. My wife and I (who's also a member   here,) started our T collection about two months ago, and we are hooked! We started with a pair Cobalt Blues, which from what I read were not for beginners. However, they are very smalls slings, and have been behaving very well so far. Anyways, my wife (MorriSnakes) told me about this forum, and it looks like a great community to swap stories/pics/advice/etc. Thanks for the chance to introduce myself, and I look forward to posting!


----------



## a3overlord

*New*

I'm Chad, 35 and just got my 1st Tarantula, a Peruvian Purple Pink Toe (_Avicularia Purpurea_).  So i am here to absorb some knowledge from some of you more experienced guys.  Not much else to say


----------



## arhamy

Hi my name is Andrew. I'm 21 and just started i have a beautiful pink toe male ill try getting a good pic up soon.


----------



## Sage

Well hello there everybody!

My name is Ashley but most call me Sage.  I'm 22 years old, livin in PA, and aiming to have my bachelor's degree in Illustration before the next 4 years are up.  (Hooray for going back to college.  Uh...)  I'm engaged to the love of my life, but he's afraid of spiders.  Oh the irony.

I've always wanted to have a tarantula of my own but mom's afraid of em.  Because of all that I just got my first T around 4 months ago.  Now I want another!  I'm new to the hobby but I've always adored Ts, so I'm super excited to get the ball rollin.

My T is a rosie.  I'm pretty sure he's a little on the small side.  I have no idea how old he is but he hasn't molted once in the 4 months I've had him.  Any idea how old he might be?

Anyways see ya around everybody.


----------



## SuicidalSock

*Introducing myself*

Hello!

My Name is Trev Aka SuicidalSock.

Had a C.Rose for 17 years. She passed away last week.

I have just bought two slings, a Salmon Pink and Mexican Flame Knee. Hoping to get a collection going. Any tips on caring for my babies would be great.

Thanks alot, and Hi


----------



## Silverrose

Hi everyone!  I'm Therese and new to the world of T's.  I've been lurking around the forums for a while now, and have finally decided it's time to start my own collection.  I'm probably going to end up getting a B. smithi and/or a GBB, but am still looking around for some interesting beginner tarantulas.  I am also going to the Herp World Expo in Pasadena,CA this November, so maybe I'll see some of you folks there? =)  Anywhos, any advice/suggestions/info for a newbie like me is always appreciated.  I want to be the best tarantula parent I can possibly be!  See yall around!


----------



## minaa

Hello, my name is Mina. I am 23 and a student at SJSU, living in San Jose, CA. I've recently started regaining interest in terrarium pets (now have a little money to start), and I would like to get a tarantula or two once I have the guts to do it! I have been somewhat phobic of spiders most of my life, and I've been trying to change that. Tarantulas are fascinating, otherwise!


----------



## Captain

Hey guys, I'm looking to get a tarantula when I'm over at Malaysia early next year, hope to read up more about keeping these guys out here.

At the moment I have a Common House Jumping Spider which I keep in a small tank with moss, lots of dead leaves and the like. Put in a moth every couple of days (though unfortunately I never get to watch the kill ) and he/she is doing pretty well, was about 10mm when I first caught him/her and is slightly bigger than that at the moment. A question I have (sorry, didn't want to create a thread just for this simple question), do jumping spiders eat millipedes? There are tons of small ones, less than a centimetre long, in my backyard that would make it easier for me to catch and feed, rather than camping around the light at night trying to catch moths. 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## wodesorel

Hi everyone! My name is Rachel and I'm 27. I got started on inverts with my hermit crabs, but lately I've been falling in love with all sorts of "bugs". Been using the forums here as a reference for months now, and thought it was high time I finally join. (I'm actually very arachnophobic, so it's taken a while before I could build up the nerve.) We're planning on expanding my invert room from a little 5x8 room into the full-sized spare bedroom in the next year, so I'm glad there's a great forum where I can learn about proper care for any new additions that may come my way!  (And yes, a trap-door spider may be on that list if I can get over my creepy-crawly fear.)


----------



## Norberta

*Hi!  New to T's*

Hello, my name is Sandi [Norbert is the name of my leo, I don't know why I used him as my username, I'm odd].
I got my first tarantula today at an expo.  I wanted to handle it, so I got the tarantula everyone always recommends for that:  Grammostola pulchripes
I've handled t's before - my housemate has two of them and we go to expos more often than we should, but I kind of wanted one of my own.

I'm not new to exotic pets, or inverts, but this is my first spider.  I'm super excited.
It's a very small spiderling - because I'm in college man, like I have money for an older one.
I'm quite excited to raise it - and I might get a prettier one in the future, but for now I just have one tarantula.

Other than Spinarak, my pets include:
Amy, my hedgehog
Norbert, my male leopard gecko
Joyce, my female leo
Magikarp, my betta fish
And I have a small colony of blaptica dubia roaches to feed most of the aforementioned pets.


----------



## BARAT

Hi every1.i am jason.29.From singapore.I have a 5months old daughter.i am new in trantulas.but yesterday i just got 3 slings.Brazilian Whiteknee Tarantula
(Acanthoscurria geniculata)Cobalt Blue (Haplopelma lividum)Curly Hair Tarantulas (Brachypelma albopilosum).:biggrin: Very excited looking forward in seeing my ts grow.::


----------



## Darradar

*New to this forum but not to T's*

hello everyone,:biggrin:  
my real name is Darran, im a member of RFUK, with same name Darradar-(my online final fantasy name)..., i guess some of you may also be? 

Although i like the rfuk site, i wanted to join a more specific spider forum. I've been keeping T's for near on 20yrs, its true ive worked my way uP in experience over the years, but im by no means an expert and im learning still all the time, i don't have an endless list of T's in my possession, currently having just 5 with my 6th on the way, in my many years of keeping T's ive deffo come to favor arboreal's, and currently in my care are, an 8yr old AF Poecilotheria regalis 'Claudia', A 6yr old AF Tapinauchenius purpureus 'Clarrissa', a juvenile female Psalmopoeus Cambridgei 'CleoRocco' a juvenile female Lampropelma violaceope 'Chloe', a juvenile female Lampropelma nigerrimum 'Clara' and due any day a juvenile female Cyriopagopus schioedtei.....im trying to limit my numbers to 6, but there's a few more of those Asian arboreals id love to get :drool:......
i came here to browse and take in any more knowledge that i can find......

i also keep an ant colony of Camponotus cruentatus....one day id love to keep bees.....


----------



## MrPolarZero

Hello everyone, I'm new here!

I'm pet store owner and a web designer at the same time.

I decided to join and participate because we will start selling exotic pets in my pet store soon. I really need help in keeping tarantulas, scorps, etc..

Thanks.


----------



## Steell83

Hey everyone, I'm Stee, 28 from Scotland.

Been a collector of Tarantulas for nearing 2 years now, was only meant to have just the one to help get over my fear.  But now have ended up with 5 of them. Will end up posting the pictures of my T's when i find the right place to, hehe. Also have a couple of videos, but i don't think i can use them here considering i swear like a trooper. :laugh:

I've joined up to learn more about Tarantulas, spent countless hours yesterday looking through the threads and pictures, clearly shows how obsessed i am already with them.  I am hoping to get the T's i already have paired up to mate them and continue to grow my collection later on.

Laters.


----------



## Null

Hi, I'm Annie, 22 from Scotland. Currently have a G. Rosea, rescued her from being put in the bin 

I studied Fine Art at university and my G. Rosea has started an obsession, can't wait to get another T!


----------



## Sirrush

*Hiiiii <(0^o)>*

Well, I found this site while I was trying to figure out my tarantula's gender; I definitely prefer arachnoboards over google. 
My name is Becca, I'm a biology student and I work at Petco. I have two emperor scorpions (Pandinus imperator) and an Antilles pinktoe tarantula (Avicularia versicolor). I also have a bumblebee toad, a betta fish, and two pygmy corydoras catfish. In addition to all that I have untold numbers of spiders in my basement (I live under the stairs, like Harry Potter) that feast upon my escaped crickets.
....Symbiosis. :3


----------



## jdl

Hello, My name is John Lorbiecke and I have been on this sight several times, but was never able to post, so I never spent much time on this site.  I was big into Theraphosid in the late part of the last decade and did pretty well breeding some species.  I used to post on Doug's tarantula page, but I ended up in a messy situation with an ex wife and sold off my collection.  It has been over a decade and I still regret it.  I am looking to set up a collection again and have been searching high and low.  I used to live in Montana, but since the bugs and herps were not that diverse there, I moved to NM where I currently live.  I love going out on summer evenings and seeing adult males cross the road.  We have two species in my area, A. hentzi and an undescribed species called the Roswell blonde or Carlsbad green.  It is great living in the southwest.  Anyway, that is all I know.  Thank you for your time.  JD


----------



## Kungfujoe

*Hi I'm new here*

Hey everyone I'm new here. =]


----------



## 125ironmaiden

*hey everybody!*

hey mine name is Cody i live in london onatrio, i just picked up my first 2 ts and already want more. I joined this site so i could gain more knowledge on how to care for my ts.


----------



## JennifersBugs

*Quick Hello*

Wanted to say a quick hello. Im Jennifer and i have been keeping T's for the past 19 years. Im definately more into the arboreal species, but find them all fascinating. Have avoided the message boards for a while, but my son has decided its time to step into the modern world and find others with my interests. I know precious few people who dont run screaming from any sentence containing the words Escaped and Tarantula.. especially when those two words are together. Well hello again and I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Dino

*hi hi guys,*

Hi guys we are new to here n kinda new to T's.... Cheryl started out getting a goliath a few months ago then i get the "Bug" no pun intended i dont remember her profile name ill have her post it when she gets up. im kinda of a excentric person... highly addictive personality.... i recent ly bought my own goliath, then my 9 year old wanted one so i got a flame rose hair for her, my son (4) wanted one so i got him a mexican blondie, and i got 2- metalic pink toes, (very gorgeous) i a female, all others we will be adding picts of to have them sexed. we hold the 2 metalics, rose hair and mexican,  (i know agianst better judgement) i have stroked the abdomen of cheryls goliath.... have 6 more tanks on the stand i built (had to swap the 72 inch tv for a 32 inch (to make room.....) my additions i want to make to the colection are colorfull, Fav a gooty, venezuelean sun tiger, indian ornamental, brazilian white banded, bengal spoted ornamental and a colombian lesser black. my question is (after the book and boring everyone to death,) a local pet store has a brizilian white knee was concidering buying local untail it came in and its bands look more tan than white. is this common, or a preparation to molt color change, or is not a true white knee? Dennis


----------



## spideress

Hi  I am the other half of (we) from the first post  spideress  i have been facinated with spiders as long as i can remember.When i see one i just stop and watch them as long as i can.Always looking them up on the pc. Till i walked in a local pet store to look at the T's they had on hand when a worker told me they had a Bird eater i was sold then just from reading about them on line.Been very happy ever sence with "Grim"


----------



## ranchruler

hi my name is spencer im new to this forum and to spiders i breed reptiles and amphibians and wanted to up the buissnes so i decided how about spiders because i remember when i was a kid catching spiders so thats me also if anyone wants to send me a message about which Ts are for begginers and can someone helpo me on how to breed wolf spiders and show me pics of yours plz!!!


----------



## Emeraldfire

Hey everyone,
    my name is crystal, Ive been coming to this site for a while to get a few answers, figured i sign up to ask some of my own questions.


----------



## meth0dical

*just got my first tarantula*

My name is Matt and i just purchased a Fantasy Mexican.


----------



## RockinOutAmber

Hellloooo. My name is Amber. I'm 21 years old. I am currently attending SUNY Cortland for a degree in Early Childhood Education. I have had a wide variety of pets over the year. I own a horse and have been riding for the past 9 years. When I'm not riding, I enjoy doing artsy fartsy stuff. I love taking pictures.

I am a reformed arachnophobe of one month. To tell you the truth my first instinct when I see a true spider is to yell. But then I calmly remind myself "spiders are our friends". HAHA. One day I stumbled up a picture of a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. I never knew something I thought was creepy could be so beautiful. Then I started researching and joined a forum. Pretty soon I ordered a GBB sling. 

Then I saved an adult female G. rosea from the LPS. 

And I had won a curly sling in a contest online. The person was so generous he sent me 40. Some died in transportation so that left me with 35 tarantulas all together. All in less than a month. I found a person to buy all of the curlies but one (for me). 

Without further ado here are some pictures. 
View attachment 95145

	

		
			
		

		
	
 First time holding my rosie 
View attachment 95146


----------



## AshLee

I've been signed up since 2010, but I only started getting on a few months ago and finally got my first tarantula this year, so I feel that a new introduction might be necessary. I'm AshLee, and currently have 32 tarantulas, though that number fluctuates a lot. I'm hoping to finally be active and make a small name for myself. I feel inadequate compared to many people on here, and I am hoping that if I read as much as possible of the Arachnoboards (the entire forum and site) that I might feel like I'm up to speed, since I am very serious about my future with tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ingar

Hy guys!
My name is Ingars. I'm 25 years old. I'm phd student from small country Latvia which located in North Europe. I'm studying forest entomology and have specialization in IPM (Integrated pest management) and in ecology of forest pest species. My study species is gypsy moth Lymantria dispar. 
I'm living in Riga and have lovely wife and 2 years old son. Also I have 47 birdspiders - about 20 species of them, some milipedes, crab and two cats. In my country are only few people that seriously collects birdspiders apart from me. I'm on my way to open a web page on this hobby for my region with help of some other enthusiasts.
My hobby also includes poetry, behavioral arachnology, martial arts and I also big fan of hard music.


----------



## jungle

*Hi*

Hi my name is Emma I live in Scotland in the UK. I have thee Tarantulas just now a Chilean Rose , a Brazilian Whiteknee and a Metallic Pinktoe.


----------



## IcantBreath

Hi all.
My wife is actually the spider nut in the family, but she has gotten me into them as well and I am finding them very interesting!

We have a Mexican Red Rump - about 2" and crazy as hell! (think he is male)
A Curly Hair - about 3" and pretty relaxed. (think its female)
And we recently got a Chaco Golden Knee - about 4" and very friendly. (FEMALE!!) (had to get another as our first one died :cry: ) 

Hope to learn a lot from here!

Cheers!


----------



## Texas T

Well i just want to introduce myself. My name is Rob and just got my first rosie two weeks ago.


----------



## lizardminion

Sup Arachnoboards.
Name's Ryan. I don't currently own any inverts(much less any pets aside from 3 cats and a dog. :/)
However, I do have major interest in obtaining an exotic invert, and I just want to make sure I don't screw it all up. That said, I've been researching exotic pets for about... 3 months now.
If anything, I do look forward to obtaining some Giant Cave Roaches pretty soon. If not, then Madagascan Hissing Roaches. I also do want to buy some sort of Millipede, preferably Tanzanian Red Legs. Well, I guess it just depends on my pet store...


----------



## CleanSweep

*Hello All*

I used to be terrified of spiders but I got over it with the help of my T's :biggrin:.  I wanted to join Arachnoboards so I could have a huge resource at my finger tips.  My 2 t's are a 2 inch Brachypelma Boehmei and what I would say is a 6"-8" Theraphosa Blondi which I think is actually a Stirmi. 

Here are some picks of my T's:

B. Boehmei



Skittish little hair kicker with a good appetite took her 3 days before she would eat. 

T. Blondi/Stirmi




This girl was eating crickets like junk food within an hour of receiving her from Fedex and placing her in her enclosure.  Didn't kick hairs and was very docile when I nudged her in.  Can't wait until I have my dubia colony up and running.


----------



## afraidcrrazy

Hello Everyone,
I am newbie here.
I am Maryann  Jones and I am a trainee gardener.


----------



## zedrobber

*Hello *

Hi, I'm Zed. My girlfriend has recently become the owner of our first tarantula, a G. Rosea who goes by the name of Agnes (I did not choose that xD)
We've been researching for a few months now, but obviously we don't want to mess up and hurt her, so I thought I'd join here  We think she's preparing for a moult at the moment so no photos at the minute, don't want to stress her out more than she must be after a move and a new tank etc.


----------



## Spider Strike

Hi everyone. I'm just getting back into keeping spiders after a fire killed all my pets and destroyed all my equipment nearly two years ago. I've just restarted with 8 slings and I can't tell you how happy I am to have spiders back in my life again!

I thought I'd join these boards to hang out with other enthusiasts. :biggrin:


----------



## sawkerchik1

*It's me!*

Hi my name is Amelia and I love tarantulas. I don't deal with them too much but my husband does. I am looking to find a brazilian black tarantula that's my main goal.


----------



## RobM

hey everyone My name is Rob an i am new to the inverts i have bin into reptile for nearly 20 years. My wife is the one that loves the Ts but im working on liking them. I am not very good with latin but im working on that to.


----------



## JuliaGulia87

*Hello!*

Hey everyone! I finally decided to join Arachnoboards after months and months of reading threads haha. I'm not sure how my obsession with these amazing creatures started but I'm glad it did. I recently bought my first T sling and I'm already crazy in love with it and I ordered 3 more from Jamie. Well, I just wanted to drop by and say hi to all you lovely folks. Hope you're all having a good night/morning/slumber. =)


----------



## saschaxmetal

Hei everyone!

I used to have an account on this, but I didn't use it at all. That's why I decided to create a new one!

I already have some nice T's in my collection (9 different species, 10 T's in total), here's the list :

0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum - Aaliah
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi - Scarlett
0.0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - Jade 
1.0.0 Avicularia versicolor - Fleur
0.1.0 Avicularia geroldi - Lily
0.1.0 Xenesthis immanis - Leila
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus - Sienna
0.0.2 Holothele incei - Linnea and Kissa
0.0.1 Ephebopus cyanognathus - Iris

And ofcourse, it will grow aloooot bigger! 
Sunday I will go to an expo and there's much chance I won't get home with empty hands. :$

Good day from the newest DUTCH member, hehe! <3


----------



## MitchAZ

*Hi all*

Hi all, new member from Phoenix, AZ.  Used to be a miserable arachnophobe, but in recent years very into photography (particularly macro), which got me over my spider issues!   

New to tarantulas, have been reading this board extensively for several weeks to prepare for first acquisition... Thx for all the great advice!

Just got 3" B smithi - he/she immediately went to the top corner of it's terrarium (10G, peat/vermiculite dry substrate) and sat there all day.  must have come down last night to spin a little webbing, but back at the top this am and didn't move all day.  Seems to like the top of the cage best?  Have to set up a camera to watch it at night (it's at my office)...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arashi Takamine

*Arachnophobe actually...*

I'm actually here in an attempt to help me rid myself of my  arachnophobia. I am a teenage girl with three pets already in my life and not really enough room to add an arachnid to my 'trio'. I know what you all are wondering: "Why is an arachnophobic who doesn't even own a T on here?' I...Became fascinated reading the threads and found it feeling...Homey like the betta forum Bettafish.com I'm on and reading how you all care for your pets and reading stories made me a little inspired...I wanted to learn more and more. 

So...My name is Storm or rather Arashi...Same meaning different langueges and I'm a fanfiction writer and roleplayer.

Please be kind to me I want to be able to find out what these creatures really are all about..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Labidura

Hi all, I'm French and passionate with invertebrates since my childhood  I used to breed many local spiders (Argiope fasciata, Olios argelasius, Zoropsis spinimana, Pardosa amentata, etc..) and much more spineless and not so spineless creatures ! I also have some experience with hornets and wasps. 
See y'all on the forum


----------



## Mekster

Hi I'm from the Philippines and will have my first T tomorrow. I will buy a smithi :biggrin:

During my childhood, I used to keep local spiders so I can fight my friend's spiders. This will be my first time to try spiders for collection (T's) :biggrin:


----------



## ArachnidJackson

MitchAZ said:


> Hi all, new member from Phoenix, AZ.  Used to be a miserable arachnophobe, but in recent years very into photography (particularly macro), which got me over my spider issues!
> 
> New to tarantulas, have been reading this board extensively for several weeks to prepare for first acquisition... Thx for all the great advice!
> 
> Just got 3" B smithi - he/she immediately went to the top corner of it's terrarium (10G, peat/vermiculite dry substrate) and sat there all day.  must have come down last night to spin a little webbing, but back at the top this am and didn't move all day.  Seems to like the top of the cage best?  Have to set up a camera to watch it at night (it's at my office)...
> 
> View attachment 95846


24/7 watch? That's awesome!!
In the future I want to be able to set up a system to closer study the specimens under my care.


----------



## Andraste

Hey I'm Morgan =) Joined for some T support. I'm a proud owner of 3 T's, an A. Avic, GBB and a B. Smithi.


----------



## NikkiRodriguez

Hi everyone! My name is Nicole or Nikki. I am 23 years old and just recently bought my second tarantula. I had one about 4 years ago and when I found out I was pregnant we sold it and since my kids are a little bit older we got another one and they both love it!! I am excited that I found a place to connect with other people since everyone I talk to thinks I am weird for getting a spider.


----------



## CelticKitsune

*Hi, here to learn*

Hi! As one of my many, many long term projects, I have decided to get into making vivariums for invertebrates. I don't have any invertebrates right now, but I'm changing that soon. I'm here to learn and listen :^)

Fox


----------



## Ashara

*hello everyone!*

I am from Romania.

I used to be scared of spiders until I actually met a brachypelma smithi at a friends house 2 years ago.

Not long after I got a brachypelma emilia and an avicularia versicolor. Both beautiful and docile.

Here to learn tips and tricks about how to keep my little ones happy!


----------



## Yawen

hey everybody! You can call me Yawen. I am from  China. I have 20 species Ts, and Poecilotheria genus Ts are great favorites of mine.  I want to gain the latest information here and tell my friends in China.


----------



## ecota

*New from PA*

Hi I'm Amber! I'm new to the forums, but not to tarantulas. I have three of my own; an H. lividum, a G. rosea and a P. murinus. I plan to add more to my growing collection soon, as they are totally like potato chips; you cannot have just one!


----------



## Dynamic Uno

*From the Northwest US*

Ahoy! Was directed to this place after trying to find places to learn more about tarantulas. Bought my first one at the local herp shop a couple of weeks ago out of mild interest, and when I started doing research, read a few books, etc. I found myself tumbling headfirst into another wildly addicting hobby that's absolutely fascinating. I've been keeping various species of reptiles for a couple of years now with plans to breed in the next year or so, and I've had a few different kinds of actual domestic pets as well. I just find myself drawn more to snakes, lizards, and now inverts! Tarantulas in particular are just so bizzare and interesting as creatures that I've had a hard time putting down the material I've picked up for research :biggrin: There are plans to get a couple more tarantulas soon, as well as a few other arthropods.

I'm here to learn, and hopefully someday I'll have the experience to return to the community here


----------



## Toolman89

*Hello*

My name is Tim, and I am from Tampa, FL.  I have recently adopted a Chilean Rose Hair, and have many Latrodectus geometricus from around the neighborhood and through hatching.  I am very excited to learn more about tarantula care and hope to expand my collection of larger spiders.


----------



## gardenfiend138

*Hello all- New to T's*

Hello. My name is Guy, and I obtained my first tarantula on November 11. I am fortunate enough to live close to Ken the Bug Guy's facility, so my friend and I made an evening trip out of it. My friend left with a nice _P. metallica_ and a few others, and I got what I went there to get- a beautiful _Brachypelma smithi_ juvie at about 1.5-2" DLS. I have been lurking this forum for a while now, and although I won't have much to contribute, I am glad to be a part of the community and look forward to learning more and more about these fascinating creatures!


----------



## Huzi

*hi all*



Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi all I am new here ,I am 15 years old and live in south africa .I own 37 tarantulas(23 species) .I joined so that I can learn more..T's I own:
Male-female-unsexed                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       0-0-1 avicularia avicularia
0-0-1 acanthoscurria brocklehursti
1-0-1 brachypelma vagans
0-0-1 brachypelma boehmei
0-0-1 brachypelma smithi
0-0-1 brachypelma albiceps
0-0-3 chilobrachys huahini
0-0-1 cyclosternum schmardae
0-1-0 grammostola rosea
0-0-2 haplopelma lividum
0-0-6 hysterocrates gigas (communal setup)
0-0-1 lasiodora parahybana
0-0-3 nhandu chromatus
0-0-1 nhandu tripepii
0-0-2 orphnaecus sp blue
0-0-1 poecilotheria regalis
0-0-1 poecilotheria ornata
0-0-1 poecilotheria striata
0-0-2 poecilotheria formosa
0-0-2 psalmopoeus irminia
0-0-1 psalmopoeus cambridgei
0-1-0 phormictopes canceroides
0-0-1 tapinauchenius gigas

Hope to learn a lot from this site


----------



## LGray23

Hello! My name is Leah and I currently have 8 Ts, with many more on my list of wants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## muffy

I guess since Leah beat me to it, I'll post here too, lol.

I don't post much but look around a lot.  I did post my first thread today though, for a couple new T's I got.


----------



## Killakile

*kile-TRYING TO ID MY T NO LUCK YET SO I JOINED THIS FORUM PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!*





Hey everyone my name is kile and i baught this T a year ago it is still small when i bought her she was still a spiderling and no hair. I had it for about a year and its name is kaliya. The store was an exotic store and they had her labeled as a Euathalus SP blue!i have looked up multi pics of this species and its just not adding up. Any advice would help in id my t. thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## unclechewy

*Glad to be back!*

Been away from the Arachnoworld for almost a year now.  Moved a couple of times and the couple of T's I had did not survice the trip.  Thinking about getting back into collecting again.  My name is Troy and I live in the mountains west of Boulder, CO and love it!  Looking to get hooked up with any local clubs in the Denver/Boulder area, so if any one lives around here and can hook me up, it would be apprciated.


----------



## julien

hello,
I am Jean-julien jj'ai past 28 years and I hope good times with you!


----------



## infinitebohr

*Hello!*

Hello everyone,

My name is Stephen and I'm 29 and in Florida. I am an intermediate invert keeper. 
My collection consists of:

2 T's
Cyclosternum fasciatum and Nhandu Chromatus

3 Scorpions
Pandinus imperator 

1 Vinegaroon
Mastigoproctus giganteus

14 Hermit Crabs
Coenobita clypeatus and Coenobita compressus

As well as feeder roaches and crickets  

I am glad to find this place and hope to meet some people in the hobby. Thanks for having me!


----------



## mwahvz

I'm Mavs from Philippines. 22.
I had my very 1st T in Feb 2010, named her Creamsoda (Brachypelma albopilosum).
Later I added Stripe (Acanthoscurria geniculata), Pink (Lasiodora parahybana).
Friends gave me Viva (Brachypelma albopilosum), and Smith (B. Smithi)
And some other Ts i lost.

I have difficulty in taking care of slings, that's why i used to buy big ones (1 inch, most often 2 inches). 
It frustrates me a lot. I hope soon I would be able to take care of T slings. 
Readings from this forum, i think would help me a lot 

I'm excited to learn more about tarantulas 
I want to collect colorful tarantulas  
i like them to become subjects of my photographs


----------



## Vlad Tepes

I'm not really new to the whole arachnid ownership thing as I have owned some before. I have have recently become interested in owning a scorpion which is why I searched for forums so I could learn up before purchasing one. In truth I have always had a very strong interest in arachnids and had numerous books on them as a kid. I use to own a black widow spider which I had for a very long time along with other spiders which I always took very good care of. The problem arose when I went out to feed my neighbors dog whom I was taking care of at the time, I slipped on some shoes that had been outside for awhile and a wild black widow spider bit me and every since then I was nervous to own or mess with any spiders or venomous arachnids again. I came here not only to learn but also to help me get back into the swing of things and get over some of my fears. Seems like a pretty cool place.


----------



## Malestrom

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi folks,
I dont have any arachnids or centipedes as yet, just lots of roaches. 
I was sent here by a good friend who said you could anser all my spider questions so ill start by introducing myself
eventually ill have some neat arachnids, I love the colors on the Thai sun Tiger but am scared of its attitude lol!
More later
Hello 
Malestrom


----------



## spidermike71

Hello guy's and gal's!!
I am new to the acranoboards.I have owned many tarantula's over the years ( 27 including the 10 I have now) and have been fasicinated by them for as long as I can remember.I would like to add more to my collection but that will come with time lol
Would love to hear from other T lovers and meet some new people !


----------



## Gingerlyspoken6

Hello everyone! My first day here  I'm the proud owner of my first T. She is a rosehair named Ginger. I've had her for about a month. Still learning but I'm totally in love with her! I'm glad I found this place. I'm waiting to hear back about a pink toe so I may have that soon too. Yay! 

Thanks
Bri


----------



## Scyr

Greetings everyone ,

I am Scyr from Greece around 30 & very new to the hobby ! I am an admire of arachnids from a little kid but never did a serious research about them till a year ago . 2 months ago i got  a Grammostola rosea which is a real beauty with such an  amazing attitude & appetite as well. I grew up in a farm  so i am an animal lover but from all the animals & pets we had had and they were many , tarantulas are by far the most interesting & intriguing of all ! Hoping to make a nice collection. 

The site is  really awesome , very helpful and informative with great energy on the forums. I am really glad such a site  like Arachnoboards exists!


----------



## AjaMichelle

Hello All!

My name is Aja and I keep herps but have lots of questions about keeping arachnids!


----------



## stuart b

Hello all -

Name is Stuart, just wanted to say hello!

Cheers!


----------



## Nismo400rgtr

Second post...in any event saying hello!

 Fairly new to Arachnids. Have herps and a reef tank. 

Have seven T's currently


----------



## BenjaminBoa

Hey there, my name's RJ (the username is off my Boa's name) I am somewhat new to the hobby, I have owned a G. rosea, A. metallica, c.cyaneopubecens, and an H.lividum. I also have a colony of paper wasps in a critter keeper, my two boa constrictors and the occasional spider I catch around the house lol.


----------



## scribbles

Hi,

I'm scribbles and I've been visiting this site for years to find the answers to all my burning spidery-creature questions.  A couple months ago I acquired what I believe to be a P. audax female (named Amy) and decided to keep her on the grounds that I don't think they're native here and didn't want to upset the eco-applecart.  Since then I've been here on the regular, and thought it was about time I just went ahead and signed up.  It's nice to be here.


----------



## ohwhataday13

*Hi from Michigan!*

I have always wanted a tarantula, and I will be getting one in a few months. Im so glad found this forum and will be camping here for a few weeks or months. I research EVERYTHING before I leap. I have many hobbies, so lots and lots of reading. If I dont understand something I keep reading it untill I do. So Im off to read and search before posting (Member of other forums, so I know the ropes).


----------



## CZER

*hi*

hi i'm new here and i have some spiders in my yard that i would like them to make as pets soon, and would like to do some research here before i do. im also looking on getting a scorpion and looking for which kind will be good for me.


----------



## Tiffany

Hi, I'm Tiffany.  

I adopted Kaos, a baby G. Rosea, a couple days ago from a butterfly conservation center to help me get over my fear of spiders. A handler let me hold his G. Rosea (Rosie) and she was very gentle, so I adopted one of her babies. I don't know much about spiders, but I hope Kaos inherited his mother's disposition. So far he's very sweet and loves to just rest in my palm and absorb all my body heat.


----------



## MMAFogg

Hey all,

Names Foggy, 24 yrs old, i had a G.Rosea when i was younger, in hindsight she didnt get the care she should have, i was very un educated and the guy who sold her to me was also un educated as i now know a lot he told me was incorrect!!

A lot older and wiser now, have got back into the game with a Male Red Phase G.Rosea, looking forwards to learning more from you all!


----------



## Jared781

Wats up all!!! im a "newbie" in this hobby i have::

Brahypelma vagans 3"+ got him just over a month ago and
i already have Arachnophilia, and i'm currently looking for 2 more T's!!!!!
--------- --------- --------- ---------- -------
1 Lasiodora parahybana preferably 1 - 2"
and
1 Avicularia veriscolor, OR metallica 
(and i might just settle for an Avic. avic!!
so if you even have 1 of these message me!

thanks


----------



## ThomNoble

Hello everyone I've been into T's for a little over a year now and I just got my first scorpions in October... this hobby is really addicting :biggrin: well about me I am a animal lover, gamer, musician, enjoy surfing, I have horrible grammar and I can't spell to save my life, I am stubborn, I want to rule the world


----------



## Kato

*Hi Im Back with the Hobby!!!!*

Hi just got back to the hobby after some years. Hope to meet may other breeders and new Friends to get advise and great tips on certain species I plan on buying 
Feel free to add me as a Friend and messege me all Thank-you.


----------



## Arachnotheker

Hi all,

I'm from Germany and I find it great to read experiences from other countries. Hope to write with some of u to get some more experiences. 

I have 50 T's at the moment. C. elegans mated and G. rosea with cocoon.  

Greets 
Markus


----------



## tangoblue37

*Hi!*

Hi everyone.  Didn't know where to start so i thought it would be a good idea to start here. :


----------



## InvisibleFishie

Hello everyone. 

The name's Cate. I'm new to this board. I figured it would help me out in my still growing tarantula collection (and possibly scorpion collection). 

I'm pretty friendly and open-minded. I love meeting new people and making friends. I'm fairly easy to talk to, so feel free to drop in and say hello. <3


----------



## Pogonas84

*new member*

Hi all, my name is xavier; iam 24. I from france and i breed some scorpion. Iam here for speak about them and share some picture of my breeding maybe. Its my 1st subscrite on a forum US. Iam glad to come here and i hope speak with a lot of member and meet new people and some scorpion breeder too.

For more information mail me.

Cheers.

Xavier


----------



## Dragonflye

*Hello*

Hi, I am Nikki. I am not an invert. owner yet, but am looking into it. I find these guys fascinating (who wouldn't?) and was directed here by a friend on a chinchilla forum after chatting about her spiders for a bit. I am looking forward to doing alot of research and hopefully getting a spiderling at a local herp. show I will be attending in April. It'll be great getting to know people here. :biggrin:


----------



## 007

*Hey  everyone!*

Im new to this board and kinda new to tarantulas.... I have 11 tarantula's 1 adult,1 juvenile and the rest all slings... I just fell inlove with them because they are awsome.... PS: can anyone tell me how to post my own stuf? because I have loads of questions and dont know where to post them?::


----------



## Allison1503

*Hello everyone! *

My name is Allison! I am nearly 25 years old. I live in Columbus, Ohio. I am new to Arachnoboards, and I am also new to keeping Tarantulas. Currently, I have two beautiful ladies Abigail a Grammostola Rosea and Lucy a young Avicularia Versicolor. Originally , I got them to help me get over my fear of spiders. It's still very much a work in progress. -But what was once an irrational fear has now turned into a respectful fear, and a love for the hobby. I now find it easy to move spiders from the bathtub.. Or remove them from my home, (I used to run away screaming :-/).  Anyway, I am here to make friends and to learn as much as I possibly can about T's. I look forward to chatting with some of you! I am making it a goal of mine to be fairly active on this site. Tarantulas definitely have made a special nest in my heart. I have a feeling I will be a life long keeper of these often misunderstood creatures.


----------



## Mrchancellor87

*Ello xD*

Hey people,

I'm Mark and new to the T hobby!

I'm really enjoying looking after slings and watching them grow and just general Tarantula behaviour.

This forumn has helped me in the months before commiting to a Tarantula so figured it was defo worth a join!

Cheers xD
Mark


----------



## Huntard

*Suuuup.*

Im Darren, 

Joined to learn more about the hobby and any information about which to get few a noob would be great  

cheers.


----------



## Tgrip77

*Hello everyone*

my name is andrew, im from the lake of the ozark area in missouri. im 34, and pretty new to tarantula keeping. june of 2011, i dove in pretty deep. my frist tarantula purchase consisted of 70+ T's. i currently have 300+ (no adults)...so far i really like the hobby. i found it very addictive even before buying a tarantula. at first, i planned to get my two nephews involved with raising, breeding, and selling them, but they showed very little interest. but in the process of learning about them i became very hooked, and decided to try it without them. its not my intentions to get rich from them, but i do like the idea of growing some extra money, i just hope i'll be able to part with them when the time comes. 

i intend to learn as much from this forum and all of you as possible, and i would surely like to befriend some of you. i know in the coming summer, im going to have a lot of juvi males to get rid of, and im hoping to find some regulars to trade/sell them too. i take very good care of my T's. and ive gotten all of them from either: ken, paul, kelly, and a small amount from bryan in michigan, all four i will add are very cool guys to buy tarantulas from..couldnt be happier with the transactions. 

here's a link to my youtube channel which ive devoted to my spiders, subscribe and leave a comment if you'd like.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Tgrip77

and heres a picture of my ugly mug, its a 4 year old pic of me in amsterdam holland, ive since gotten a little fatter and much hairier. thanks for taking the time to meet me, feel free to say hello in a p.m. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderNurse

I made a bit of an introduction in my first thread, but I haven't posted here yet, so here goes.
My name is Kelsie, I'm 22 years old and I'm a full-time nursing student in Kansas. I was a member here when I was about 15-16 years old and I had several tarantulas, a couple scorps, a couple millipedes, a centipede, a colony of hissing cockroaches, and a small array of reptiles and amphibians. I started to travel a bit after high school and gave my collection away to science teachers and other collectors. I'm getting settled in again, so I thought now would be a good time to rejoin the hobby.
Right now I only have one T, a juvenile B. auratum. It's a cutie! I'm hoping to get/expecting to get a very cool sling here in about a month or so, so I'm very excited about that. I'm not in a hurry to get as many T's as I can as quickly as possible, and I'm not interested in anything besides T's. 
Oh, I also have a yellow lab, her name is Elizabeth (or Liz)  She is my only exception.


----------



## SimplySyd

*Greetings to all*

Hello everyone, I'm Sydney.
After reading some of the posts here, it almost makes me feel like a newb to spiders, since I don't have any at the moment (that's a situational thing). However, that's really not the case, since I play spider savior on a regular basis, and I've had several Spiders over the years. Many of them being saved from areas that were going to be destroyed. Out of all of the spiders and tarantulas in the world I love jumping spiders above all others, and I hope to one day have a nice collection, with particular attention to getting a Wide Jawed Viciria (or ten). Good thing I have career plans.


----------



## Evanator1996

Hi, I'm Evan  I am 15 years old and I've been keeping tarantula for 3 1/2 years now I have 15 tarantula as of now. I live back and forth between   Fremont  and Richmond CA. (split parents) I love hiking, field herping,and looking for native tarantula and other bugs when I go hiking. I go          places that I know will have at least one thing I can catch and release like Sunol Regional Wilderness which is full of interristing wild life you just have to lift up a few logs or rocks I have found CA. ebony tarantula, western fence lizards,northern and California alligator lizards, ring neck         snakes,gopher snakes, a large population of CA. red leeged frogs and California newts, CA. forest scorpionsmany different kinds of millipede and centipedes, and CA. pacific tree frogs all in Sunol.
Well that's me good old weird Evan thanks for reading feel free to friend me.


----------



## Arachno Dano

Hello everyone,

I am new to the tarantula hobby and the boards! I am a biology major at the University of Oregon and I was never good at introductions. 

~Dano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BiteHandle

Hi my name is Cory..I'm 24 and have 3 t's.. Mature female Rosie,mature male a. Avic., and a 3.5+in b.smithi..I've had them all for almost a year


----------



## mexicanjoshua

Hi there people, I´m Joshua and I have 32 T´s:
3 poe. regalis
2 poe. ornata
1 poe. metallica
3 c. cyaneopubescens
3 avi. avi.
5 avi. versicolor
3 b. vagans
7 p. murinus
2 p. irminia
2 p. cambridgei
1 b. paplutlensis
2 b. smithi

and 140 slings of p. cambridgei, I´m new on this forum, so hello everybody...


----------



## Chicken Farmer

*newbie*

I have 5 tanks 3 over 29 gallons.  i thought what one more tank/ cage only with a tarantula in it!!! i have been doing research but will be ordering a sling soon. i want to get b. albopilosum and smithi, but i am probably going to wait on the smithi.


----------



## Jim1990

Hello everyone. I am new here! This seems to be a good forum to learn allot more.


----------



## andersonsteven

*hi, i am steven and looking to buy guyana pink toe (avicularia avicularia*

hi, i am steven. i have not owned a tarantula yet, but i am very interesting. i have talk to one of my family members a lot about it . he was one of the biggest producers in the u.s for breeding and saleing tarantulas and is welling to help me start breeding them. He gave me this web site and told me to join that breeding is good but having producers is really important. so i am on here hopeing to get some of the (avicularia avicularia) im thinking about getting just two and hopeing the breeding process turns out well. and thank you all


----------



## shaun727

*Hello there !*

Hi am Shaun i live in the UK
i currently do not own any arachnids am currently doing my home work on them i do how ever have a irian jaya carpet python a carolina corn snake and a high yellow carrot tail leopard gecko and am looking 
into getting a Chromatopelma~cyaneopubescens Greenbottle~Blue


----------



## TityusBahiensis

Hello everybody, im brazilian and i have a lot of T's, some scorps, some crabs, some frogs, some snakes, a lizard, 2 dogs and 4 cats. Cheers!


----------



## Exoticboi

*hello guys*

hi guys. im kinda new here. by the way im lionel from philippines, i started collecting tarantulas since 2005. i hate forums but this site will help me more to enhance my knowledge and to have an interaction with different kind of people around the world, and this is my chance to share the things that i've known. hope to have more friends here in arachnoboards.

thank you guys. =)


----------



## fireblade929

*Hi! new to T's*

Hi, Im new to keeping T's. i now have 6 albo slings, a rosea and a fasciatum......


----------



## fergo81

*Downunder Scorpions*

Hello I'm Clint from sunny Queensland Australia and I have a huge interest in Aussie inverts and foreign ones too but It's a case of look but can't touch the foreign critters thanks to our laws not allowing non natives in. I'm also on the Aussie Inverts forum at                                            http://www.inverts.com.au/member.php?11421-fergo81 if you are curious.:biggrin:



1x Urodacus Yaschenkoi ( Juvi )
1x Urodacus Elongatus   ( Juvi )
1x Urodacus Elongatus   ( Female )


----------



## Amore

Hi everyone, I'm from South Africa, and really new to the world of spiders. 

Got my first Tarantula yesterday, wish me luck!


----------



## moghue

*hello*

Hello everyone. my name is matt. just got back into keeping tarantulas. i use to have one many many years ago growing up. just bought a rose hair. not realy sure what else to put.


----------



## Jquack530

*Hey everyone*

...been trolling the site for like 2 months and figured why not join. My name is John and I'm pretty new to the hobby, but have learned an insane amount from reading the forums. Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself and say hi :biggrin:


----------



## Speed3Addict

*Hello all*

Hey. My name is Josh and I'm originally from St. Louis region but moved to Denver CO recently to persue the whole schooling thing. Pretty much new to the tarantula thing but it is very addicitng might I add. So far I have been in the hobby for about a year and have aquired Tarantulas and a jumping spider. I look forward to learning some good information on here and meeting new people thanks.


----------



## Thomas2015

Hey guys! 

My name's Thomas: I have 2 tarantulas, a Chaco Golden Knee and an Orange Baboon Tarantula, although in the past I've owned two male Chilean Rose Hairs.  I've started veterinary school, hopefully for exotics, and I want to get more experience with invertebrates, so . . . here I am! Any advice or help would be would be great, especially for my OBT, since he is my first aggressive tarantula (although he's a sling right now). 

Thanks!
Thomas


----------



## hippiebrian

*Currently doing research/learning*

Hi all.  I've been lurking here for a while, gaining knowledge and finally learning what questions I need to ask.  I recently lost my corn snake (old age-she was at least 15 y.o. that I know of) and am considering converting her 20 gal. into a two T cage.  I'll address that in the housing forum.  I'm in the middle of the Tarantula Keepers Guide and am trying to absorb the vast amount of information there.  I've been fascinated with these creatures for a while, and want to make sure I know what I'm doing before I get any tatantulas.


----------



## Mamata Polle

*Hi Everyone*

My name is Mamata,
I am 20 and live in Florida.

     I have never had a Tarantula, but I may want to get one someday because of their long lifespans. I have a dog and a cat, but one of my primary interests is wasps. I feed and cultivate them so that they will eat the harmful insects on my food plants, (Tomatoes, peppers etc.) which they do a very good job of! (Incidentaly I rarely get stung, and haven't been stung at all in a very long time.) Because of this I don't need to use pesticides of any kind. I can get attached to almost anything, which has gotten me ridiculed before, nontheless I don't plan on changing! I've loved arachnids and insects since I was a child and have been living with and feeding various Southern House Spiders for years. There is one of these that I do think of as a "Pet," rather than simply feeding and co-habitating with, her name is Kholi and I provide food and a kritter keeper for her to live in. One of my reasons for coming here is that I wish to learn more about the relationship people have with their arachnid pets, particularly tarantulas. I also enjoy the forum experience and would like to learn about the animals themselves. Long lived animals of any kind attract me because I hate watching my pets die, in other words I don't deal with it very well. I've heard that some Tarantulas can live for 30 years, that's incredible! I also like to draw, embroider and dance Kalbelia, which is a type of dance from a tribe in India.

Be Well and God Bless,

Mamata


----------



## Fireleg

*Hello Everyone.. *

I'm a newbie in keeping T's as pets so I decided to join this forum.  Here's my T... I named her NURI


----------



## Storm76

*Hey everyone!*

I've been thinking about registering on this forum for quite a while already. But I actually thought it's mostly US members and hence turned away to some German Arachnid Forum. Bad idea. If I don't like one thing, it's people -assuming- stuff about someone new while they don't know the heck of the person. And since I've received a lot of great information and help from Jon3800 already on youtube, I made the final step now to register here. Hope I'll have a better time here than on the forum I was on before.

I'm a beginner in T care but already kinda hooked 

T's that will arrive once the weather situation here has cleared up (we have +10 to -15 F here lately...*Sigh*)

A. amazonica (Manaos) -Spiderling
A. versicolor -Spiderling
E. pulcherimaklaasi -Spiderling
P. irminia -Spiderling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarahRichardson

*Hello All!*

Hey!

My name is Sarah, i'm 18, and new to tarantula's as pets. :biggrin:
Although they've been my favorite animal for quite some time, I haven't taken the plunge into parenthood until now.
I brought home a greenbottle blue from a reptile show yesterday and I am in absolute love. I look forward to learning from everyone and building my collection.


----------



## GxTx

Hey everyone, im Andrew, 25 years old from the UK. I have been keeping Scorpions for year now, an Emperor and a Banded Flat Rock. Recently just got into Tarantulas and bought a couple slings. A B.Smithi and a B.Albo, love them all.


----------



## dsdishon

*New to the arachnid world*

Hello I am from Indiana. I have just recently gotten into the arachnid world. I have been personally researching them for a long time and recently acquired two. I also have a main coon, chinchilla, albino claw frog and three rats. A world without animals has no interest at all. I am excited to meet other people that have the same idea, and that take fascination in the beautiful creatures to learn more about them.


----------



## SP1D3R

*Hi, My name is Corne from South Africa. I admit to having an addiction.*

Hahaha. Only been with the hobby for 2 weeks now and totally addicted. Only got 4 Aracnids at the moment: G. Pulchripes / C. Fasciatum / P. Imperator and one unidentified spider. I think it might me a Mexican red rump or Mexical golden red rump. Will post picture in another thread.


----------



## mitch christon

Hellooooooooo, im Mitch from Essex in the uk 
I am very very new to the tarantula world. I have admired and adored them for many years until 3 weeks ago when i purchased my very own beautiful Chilian Rosea. I took her home, set her up from the guidance given and omg how entertaining is she. She didnt eat at first for a week so i was a little nervous but there is no stopping her now. She is currently digging her way to Australia, lol and she has scooped up all the substrate from inside her hide and placed it around the outer edge of her home, she appears very house proud as she spreads this and taps it down nice and neatly. She is very active from 6pm onwards and as i have glass sides to the tank i am able to see every detail of her body when she climbs up the glass. I do however have a question ~ if i spray her environment with water (as advised)  she becomes very active, climbing, jumping, even hanging off the roof, for a few hours but im not sure if this is because she is happy or sad that i have sprayed ~ i would appreciate your advice. I look forward to learning much from you guy's xx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mopsus mormon

*new guy*

hello all im a long time spider lover but never had one of my very own  but soon would like to learn more first any pointers?


----------



## Slevin

mitch christon said:


> Hellooooooooo, im Mitch from Essex in the uk
> I am very very new to the tarantula world. I have admired and adored them for many years until 3 weeks ago when i purchased my very own beautiful Chilian Rosea. I took her home, set her up from the guidance given and omg how entertaining is she. She didnt eat at first for a week so i was a little nervous but there is no stopping her now. She is currently digging her way to Australia, lol and she has scooped up all the substrate from inside her hide and placed it around the outer edge of her home, she appears very house proud as she spreads this and taps it down nice and neatly. She is very active from 6pm onwards and as i have glass sides to the tank i am able to see every detail of her body when she climbs up the glass. I do however have a question ~ if i spray her environment with water (as advised)  she becomes very active, climbing, jumping, even hanging off the roof, for a few hours but im not sure if this is because she is happy or sad that i have sprayed ~ i would appreciate your advice. I look forward to learning much from you guy's xx


mitch, roseas prefer bone-dry substrate. She's climbing because she dislikes the wetness. I learned this when I first brought home my rosea. All you need to do is fill the water dish full and maybe let it overflow a little bit. Otherwise, keep the environment dry!

Here is an amazing topic on how to care for a G. rosea. It will pretty much answer any question you can come up with:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ead!-How-to-REALLY-take-care-of-your-G.-rosea


----------



## mitch christon

thank you so much for that


----------



## Moonbug

Hello, 

My name is Karen and I live in Long Beach California.

I just got a Martinique Pink Toe tarantula and joined the Arachnoboards looking more information about it.  Since then my family gave me a Green Bottle Blue for my birthday.  That is so awesome!!!!

I had one tarantula a long time ago but now that I have another I want to avoid some of the mistakes I have made in the past. (See my profile for that story!)  I think this is a great place to learn more about tarantulas and to share great information about our passion!  I have already learn a lot from the Arachnoboards.  I find reading through the different post is like searching for treasure.  You never know what you might find!

I have always had an interest in spiders!  I have spend my time watching the different spiders in my back yard.  I spent hours taking photos and just watching them catch their prey and raise their young.  I find it so fascinating.  I think the next think I want to look for is the tarantulas out in the wild.  I would love to find some really cool tarantulas and take photos of them. 

Thanks for taking the time to read my post and please feel free to friend me!


----------



## spiderworlduk

*Helloooooooooo my eight legged friends *

hello peeps, just a quick hello from me, and i hope i can share my tarantula expiriences and learn alot from you all, so a big HELLOOOOOOOO,


----------



## tpduckwa

*New to the forum/hobby*

Hey all!  My name is Tristan and I'm a tarantula noob.  I'm currently 26 and live in Charlotte, North Carolina. I have kept a wide variety of reptiles, amphibians, freshwater/brackish/marine fish & inverts as well as dogs and cats.  My first T was a Grammostola rosea I bought when I was about 18.  I kept that rose for some time, but ended up giving it to a friend when I went off to college.  I recently started working at a large chain pet store and one day I met a local collector who was in buying crickets for his Ts. He was looking to reduce the size of his collection and I thought it was a good opportunity to start one of my own :biggrin:.  He had two species that he recommended for me (being a beginner).  I was torn between getting either a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens or Nhandu coloratovillosus.  I did some research and checked out both spiders in person.  I decided on the N. coloratovillosus.   She has been awesome to keep and observe so far.  I have read these Ts can be defensive but mine has been a sweetheart so far.  She kicked hairs once when I was coaxing her out of her enclosure.  After that I got her out no problem and handled her for a few minutes.  I'm hooked on Ts and looking forward to my next specimen.  Extremely interested in breeding a pair of Ts at some point when I am ready.  More or less just for fun and for slings to trade.  Anyway, love what I've been reading here so far and will probably lurk for a while.  Awesome forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anthony Jensen

hello all, my names anthony i'm 14 i live in beautiful san diego, california. i own 6 scorpions, and many reptiles and amphibians. see ya on the scorpion forum


----------



## Glubu

*new *

Hello,

I'm Rolf Oldenburg 14 years old and from Winschoten (The Netherlands).
I'm a real noob when it comes to spiders.
3 days ago I've found spiders in my brother's tank for posion dart frogs.
I've captured these and put them in small high boxes (all seperated from each other).
Than tried to find information about what animal it could be.
After messaging some friends I found out that it were 3 Steatoda grossas.
I've joined this forum to know more about spiders (And especially true spiders).
I hope some people here may have some experience with Steatoda grossas.


So my collection (Including my snakes):
0.3.0 Steatoda grossa

2.1.0 Pantherophis guttatus
1.1.0 Heterodon nasicus nasicus
0.1.0 Python regius


I'm sorry for my English my grammar won't be perfect as I am just 14 years old and from a country where we don't speak English as mother tongue.


----------



## DynamicAngel73

*Newbie ...*

Hey all,

Dynamic Angel here and I am new to this forum and to owning my first T. I am now the proud owner of a Mexican Red Knee (Brachypelma smithi) which I obtained from a student who had to adopt out most of his collection. My T is beautiful along with her enclosure which is all natural plants which you can see below. She has never been handled but some day I hope to change this so that I can show people that they are a thing of beauty and no something to be scared of. I belong to several societies in my area which promote and teach people about all reptiles, arachnids, and amphibians. Learning more and more is what I want to do so that I can help others with their fears of these most beautiful creatures.

Well that is all I can think of right now but maybe you will see me posting or even answering questions in other threads.


----------



## Slevin

Dynamic, beautiful smithi and that set up is amazing! Quick question for you... judging by that last pic the substrate looks pretty wet. Is it that wet for all the substrate?


----------



## tarantido

*newbie incoming*

hey everyone! I'm_ tarantido _and have recently got two terrestrial tarantulas(I'm planning to get two more arboreal:biggrin.Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Tmobo

*Hello*

Hi there, 
     My name is Trevor. I Just got my first T today. She (at least I'm hoping it is) is a G. Pulchripes. I have been reading up and trolling forums for sometime now learning about the fascinating creatures. I have wanted to care for one for a while now but my wife has not been the most excited person about it. She has finally let me get one and I am stoked about it so here is a couple pics I would like to share. 

Thanks


----------



## InvertFix

Tmobo said:


> Hi there,
> My name is Trevor. I Just got my first T today. She (at least I'm hoping it is) is a G. Pulchripes. I have been reading up and trolling forums for sometime now learning about the fascinating creatures. I have wanted to care for one for a while now but my wife has not been the most excited person about it. She has finally let me get one and I am stoked about it so here is a couple pics I would like to share.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Trevor! I'm the one that sold you the G. pulchripes!!!  I hope you enjoy your stay here and would live to help in any way I can.


----------



## Kris M

Hello everyone.

My name is Kris, I'm 21 from NB Canada and looking forward to being apart of this hobby. 
I currently keep 12 ball pythons, 3 crested geckos, a Taiwan beauty snake, 1 lab/shepard mix girl...
and soon to be 1 B. Emelia.
I am still a student to all of my hobbies and am looking forward to learning as much from the current members as I can.


----------



## venomcure

*hello from croatia*

hello guys my name is dovla and I m new to this hoby..
I have five tarantulas for now..
cheers....


----------



## axle37

Hi, my names David, 19, live in northern Indiana. I am a total noob to owning arachnids and to this cite. I just recently became the owner of an emp. scorpion. I like him quite a bit and wanted to join the community to help provide him the care he deserves.


----------



## Tmobo

InvertFix said:


> Hi Trevor! I'm the one that sold you the G. pulchripes!!!  I hope you enjoy your stay here and would live to help in any way I can.


Oh sweet. I do have a couple questions. When was she born again? She is in her second instar right? Oh an I have her to feed on a pinhead today. It was awesomeness.


----------



## Wonderella

Hey ya'll,

I'm new to inverts so I'm here to learn, and hopefully snag some millipedes. I like any of the large species and hope to eventually get an Archispirostreptus gigas!


----------



## SchumBug94

Greetings,

I'm Zach.. but a lot of people refer to me as "SchumBug". I currently have 10 T's, some centipedes, Scorpions, a whip scorpion, and a few more inverts. I've collected insects since the age of 8 and i take my collection (live and preserved insects) to schools, and educational events to teach others about insects (SchumBug is my "business" name.. still working on that part of it). I'm here to share my experiences, help others, and have fun!


----------



## TheJadeArachnid

Hello everyone!

I am Cassandra. I live in Arkansas. I have never owned any sort Tarantula or anything similar. I am very interested in owning my first Tarantula. Just kind of doing my research right now.


----------



## jamesmc087

Hi Iam James I have 2 Ts 1 scorpion and 2 Ts on the way. Iam looking for info on my every growing fascination with creepy crawlies. I also have some other reptiles


----------



## Scorpion Tom

Welcome to the board you two! Good luck with your inverts and please don't hesitate to ask us any questions.
Tommy


----------



## modeldude

*I'm New*

Hello all I'm new just found out today I'm getting a Tarantula from my worthless X soninlaw who is going to prison for 2 1/2 years. Its my grandsons but his mothers boyfriend hates spiders so here it comes so I will be learning from this site to care for this monster that is the size of a large hand.


----------



## Nebulosa

*First Post at Arachnoboards*

Hello fellow arachnophiles.  New to the boards but not new to keeping tarantulas & scorpions.  Like you, I'm here to gain knowledge and meet others who share my passion in the study of these fascinating creatures.  Cheers!


----------



## grizzle

Hi Everyone, I'm completely new to the boards and owning tarantulas. I have been terrified of spiders for most of my life, having panic attacks at the sight of them. But thanks to my friend's Grammostola rosea, Chile, I decided to get my own and get over my fear. I am now the proud caretaker of Mephala, my own Grammostola rosea.


----------



## Hayden

Hi everyone! I'm Hayden. I have a 10 year old female Chaco Golden Knee named Brittany. She's pretty decently sized, and she's my baby girl. Here's a picture of her high fiving my little sister.  
[AT


----------



## Bildpunkt

Hi I'm new here.
Been keeping tarantulas for about a year and have 5 atm. I also have a snake, a millipede and some giant snails (which mostly are my wifes).


----------



## Fuma

Hi every one,

new here.... my name is tom or fuma.. just joined yesterday... had a couple T's lately.. had a trap door about 2 or 3 years ago.. now i have 2 Grammostola Rosea, 1 Brachypelma Smithi slinga and a 1 Lasiodora Parahybana sling... think about getting a Acanthoscurria Geniculata next, maybe in a couple weeks.... i love all my T's and love to watch them eat.... surprisingly my girlfriend (reika059) is more in love with them then i am... but hae when i feed them coach roaches.. hates them


----------



## Greg Nel

*New tarantula fanatic from South Africa*

Hi everybody. I am new to the forum but am excited to have found you all. I an from the wildcoast, eastern cape, south africa. I am a legal proffessional by day and a tarantula and snake addict by night. I have an assortment of pets including 85 tarantulas, 5 boas, 19 pigeons, 3 dogs, an african grey parrot and a cockatiel.
I roamed the web for months before comming across this site and seeing the quality of information and interaction between members knew this was the place to be.
I hope to get to know as many of you as possible.
cheers,


----------



## gaz2374

Hello y'all not been on here for an age , last post was 6yrs ago. Jesus how time flys anyway hopefully going to try and be abit more active on here due to the other forum I'm on threads always end up in arguing , kind of sick of that now, mainly in the snake section mind .


----------



## ravenmoon43

*Hi*

My name is Jennie. I am 33 and I just got myself a pink toe! This is my first one. Have loved spiders all my life and have always wanted one as a pet. Now I do and I love it!!!!_


----------



## Scorpion Tom

welcome everyone, please enjoy your time here and have a great day!

---------- Post added 02-18-2012 at 07:54 PM ----------




TheJadeArachnid said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am Cassandra. I live in Arkansas. I have never owned any sort Tarantula or anything similar. I am very interested in owning my first Tarantula. Just kind of doing my research right now.


I hope you find what you are looking for Cassandra


----------



## Wiggles92

Hello, my name's Ryan, and I have a grab bag of tarantulas from Ken the Bug Guy coming soon. I look forward to learning more about these amazing invertebrates!

I also keep fish and snakes; I have multiple aquariums (saltwater and freshwater) as well as a pair of Amazon tree boas.


----------



## MidSouthMorphs

*New here*

Hello everyone, just joined the forum a few days ago.  I use to keep Scorpions and Tarantulas a few years ago before I went into the military.  I am out now and just got my fist arachnid again.  Bought an Emporer Scorpion.  I use to have a diverse collection from Emporers to Yellow Fat Tails.  Looking forward to learning new things.


----------



## NOSIOd

*Hello*

My name is Corey, I live in Southern California and my main reason for joining the forums is to gain more knowledge in the hobby of "T" collecting. I am new to the hobby and I am always looking to better my understanding of these beautiful/fragile creatures. It's hard to find people outside of the internet who are into the hobby so I figured this would be a great place to meet and interact with like minded folks. :biggrin:


----------



## Xano

*introduction*

Hi my name is Xan, I have 14 tarantulas my newest eight legged friend is a New River Rustic Rump, she just arrived today and she is beautiful. I live in the UK and I joined the forum to meet others who are crazt about eight legged critters


----------



## BubbleTrouble

*A warm welcome for Sunny South Africa *

Hallo to each and all.

It gives me a great pleasure to join a second Tarantula forum to gain more knowledge and to share our extremely beautiful hobby with all. Knowledge is power or in our case our responsibility to know how to take care of Theraphosidae.

I am currently compiling research papers on specific Tarantula species, which will have to be graded by UP "University of Pretoria" before I am allowed to publish it, for all to read. Please note this will take time as in depth research will be required and communication with people in said countries of origins etc. 

I also hope to make more friends to share knowledge with as time goes by.


----------



## longwing

Hi, my name is Buzz. I've always been interested in all animals (apart from the apes) but only had a lot to do with spiders for the last 4 years. I lived in Glasgow until June this year and there I was the head keeper of the animals at the university's zoology museum - most of these were inverts and we had a handful of tarantulas and scorpions. I got used to looking after them and studying their behaviour there before coming over here. Now I'm in Christchurch in New Zealand and I'm doing my MSci in zoology. I have a few projects going towards this concerning the katipo and redback spiders, _Latrodectus katipo/hasseltii._ It's heaps of fun and I'd like to continue studying arachnids. I like all of them but particularly the spiders, pseudoscorpions and mites. At the moment I'm looking for ideas for my PhD and ideally I'd like to continue my Latrodectus studies or study the ecology of pseudoscorpions or mites. What fascinates me about spiders is their behaviour. The more I read about it the more interesting it becomes! Of course with mites and pseudoscorpions so little study has been done that I'm keen to see what's beneath the surface. Mites are so diverse and important for ecosystems in ways we're only beginning to understand while hardly anything at all is known about pseudoscorpions. I found one while I was out doing fieldwork that had hold of a fly twice as big as itself with one claw. The fly was buzzing with all its mite but the pseudoscorpion didn't let go. That's pretty darn impressive to me.

Anyway, I'm here to learn mostly although I have a wee bit of experience with the Latrodectus species so who knows, I might have some knowledge that is of value to someone.


----------



## persistent

Hi everyone!
My name is Ewoud and I'm from Belgium. I recently got my first tarantula so joining these forums seemed like a logical step.
I've been into keeping and breeding praying mantises for about 2,5 years now. Recently a friend asked me if I could take over there pet tarantula. They're a bunch of young people living together and one of them realised it wasn't really taken care of very properly. Knowing I was into mantids he asked me I would want to keep it because he was sure I would take better care of it than his housemates.
When I was about 7 I really wanted a pet tarantula but my parents wouldn't let me and I got a pet turtle instead. Years have gone by and since I've gotten into mantids I hadn't really considered keeping Ts anymore. Looking up some info about them I immediatly noticed how interesting and beautiful they are. So I gadly took his offer and now since wednesday I got my first tarantula! 
They had no idea about what species or sex it was but I'm quite sure it's a brachypelma vagans. They told me it should be about 4-4,5 years old. It also molted about a month or 2 ago and they kept the molt so I checked for signs of sex. Having no experience with this and the molt being damaged I haven't really been able to determine the sex. The molt made me think male, the undeside of the abdomen makes me think female. I haven't been able to take a good picture of the abdomen yet but I shall post it here once I do.
I'm really looking forward to this hobby and will probably get a larger collection once I've gained a little bit more knowledge and experience about them.
Cheers!


----------



## Odyssey

Hi everyone,

I'm new here too, my name is Kathy and I live in Newcastle (UK) with my husband Baz, 3 kids, and our animal gang, which includes snakes, a beardie, two cats and a dog.  We are both arachnophobes although I have made a big effort to get over it by meeting some Ts and have ended up falling in love.  I help in a local reptile shop and we had a juvenile grammostola rosea RCF in, allegedly female, but on bringing "her" home she moulted into a 2" MM.  ::   My husband is trying very hard to get over his fears too and given he is going blind (Stargardt's Disease) we wanted a spider that would get a bit bigger than this little guy, so have a 2nd on the way next week in the form of a female grammostola pulchripes.  

Anyway, lovely to meet you all!

Kathy and co.


----------



## Nogalo

Hello everyone. My name is Jozo and I come from  Croatia  ( Europa ). I am in this hobby almost 2 year and i can tell I am new :biggrin:
 I just have Tarantulas and that's it. I hope i can learn something from you I olso see lot's of picture and breading project's

Greeting Jozo


----------



## MoonRaven

Hello to everyone,

My name is Rachel, and I'm from Arkansas (US). The reason I decided to join this forum is because my boyfriend (Storm76) recently started the T hobby and has been getting me more and more interested the past number of months. My brother had a T when we were younger, but I don't recall what species it was or much else about it. Right now I'm just trying to learn and gather information about them before I consider getting one for myself. I've learned a lot more than I did before through my boyfriend, this forum, well known T keepers on youtube, and just ordered myself the "T bible" and another book that should arrive soon.
My favorite genuses so far would probably be: Avicularia, Acanthoscurria, Brachypelma, Chromatopelma, Grammostola, Lasiodora, Poecilotheria, Psalmopoeus, Nhandu, and I really like T's from many other genuses, as well.
While I do admire the beauty of these creatures, I'm not without worries in starting the hobby. Besides the obvious of getting bitten or haired, I'm a bit apprehensive since I worry about how to handle a situation if one should escape or run while trying to rehouse or clean the enclosure and about how my two cats and dog would react to one. I'd love some advice from people who own other pets one how they deal with keeping them separate and safe.

Anyways, I've really enjoyed looking around here so far and learning what I can and hope to own T's some day to show off and talk about. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

MoonRaven said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> My name is Rachel, and I'm from Arkansas (US). The reason I decided to join this forum is because my boyfriend (Storm76) recently started the T hobby and has been getting me more and more interested the past number of months. My brother had a T when we were younger, but I don't recall what species it was or much else about it. Right now I'm just trying to learn and gather information about them before I consider getting one for myself. I've learned a lot more than I did before through my boyfriend, this forum, well known T keepers on youtube, and just ordered myself the "T bible" and another book that should arrive soon.
> My favorite genuses so far would probably be: Avicularia, Acanthoscurria, Brachypelma, Chromatopelma, Grammastola, Lasiodora, Poecilotheria, Psalmopoeus, Nhandu, and I really like T's from many other genuses, as well.
> While I do admire the beauty of these creatures, I'm not without worries in starting the hobby. Besides the obvious of getting bitten or haired, I'm a bit apprehensive since I worry about how to handle a situation if one should escape or run while trying to rehouse or clean the enclosure and about how my two cats and dog would react to one. I'd love some advice from people who own other pets one how they deal with keeping them separate and safe.
> 
> Anyways, I've really enjoyed looking around here so far and learning what I can and hope to own T's some day to show off and talk about. :biggrin:


Suffice to say - I'm smiling  Welcome to the "hobby"


----------



## aLDoDarK

Hi everyone!
I'm new here and I also just started to care a few of docile species tarantulas such as Chaco golden knee, B.Smithi, and B.Albopilosum. And I started first with the albopilosum and then get another 2 for just in a week time :laugh: Guess that the tarantulas "venom" is really strong to make me addicted :sarcasm:. Hope that we could learn and exploring about our hobby more on arachnoboard. Cheers!


----------



## myprotos

*hi!*

hello there XD

i'm korean 

so i can't speak english very well, but try hard lol

hm..

i'm 26years old in korea (born at 1987)

i have some tarantulras but i'm newbie 


metallica pinktoe/acicularis metalica (0.7inch/2cm)



Brazilian Red & White/Nhandu chromatus (2inch/5cm)
but we commonly call 'stripe redrump'


Pterinochilus murinus/Usambara variant(1inch)


----------



## kelvintheiah

hi everyone. im kelvin from philippines. planning to get my first T B. Albo or chaco golden knee if i can find cheaper one. I started to pet scorpion, Hottenttotta Hottenttotta that was given to me by my friend. im 2 months in the hobby. if anyone selling or willing to give me some B. albo or chaco golden knee or any beginners T let me know. i prefer receiving as a gift lol thanks.


----------



## Eugene

Hi everyone!

My name is Shayna and I'm from Ontario, Canada. I'm new to this board and to inverts all together. I have been keeping reptiles and amphibians for about 12 years and have decided to venture in to a new area. I purchased my first tarantula from Tarantula Canada a few days ago, it is a 1.5" Pamphobeteus platyomma sling and I am in love! I have interests in all animals and I currently own a bearded dragon, green iguana, a fire skink pair, and (a little out of place at my house) two rabbits. I spend my free time doing wildlife photography which can be seen here if interested: www.shaynahartley.com.
I am so happy to have found this forum and can't wait to learn more about my new found love.


----------



## kelvintheiah

you got some nice shots from your website. keep it up. 



Eugene said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My name is Shayna and I'm from Ontario, Canada. I'm new to this board and to inverts all together. I have been keeping reptiles and amphibians for about 12 years and have decided to venture in to a new area. I purchased my first tarantula from Tarantula Canada a few days ago, it is a 1.5" Pamphobeteus platyomma sling and I am in love! I have interests in all animals and I currently own a bearded dragon, green iguana, a fire skink pair, and (a little out of place at my house) two rabbits. I spend my free time doing wildlife photography which can be seen here if interested: www.shaynahartley.com.
> I am so happy to have found this forum and can't wait to learn more about my new found love.


----------



## Eugene

Thanks, Kelvin! It is much appreciated.


----------



## kelvintheiah

im just saying what's obvious. good portfolio. travelling, animals, photography, wish i can do all of them.



Eugene said:


> Thanks, Kelvin! It is much appreciated.


----------



## Troy3926

*New here*

My name is Troy I'm from Jacksonville Florida I only have one T as of now it's a P. Ornata sex unknown. Spent the last 9 years of my life in the USN and I'm getting out in September to achieve other goals in my life. I love T's and I hope to meet lots of new friends here!


----------



## tatumdarling

Hello, my name is Steph.  I live in south GA, USA.  Im an avid animal lover with my newest love being tarantulas.  I currently own a young (more then likely male) pink toe named Avi.  Hopeing to own a chaco golden knee and possible a brazillian black in the next couple years.  I do exotic animal shows for kids in my area.


----------



## JungleFritz

Hi, all! New to the forum... I've kept a T or two over the years, and I'm just now getting back into it, so I joined to catch up on any advances in arachnoculture, and to get info on species that are new to the hobby (like the Maraca cabocla I picked up this past weekend!). I currently have six spiders:  1 Grammostola spp., 1 B. boehmii, 1 B. emilia, 1 P. irminia, 1 Maraca cabocla, and 1 P. murinus.  All juveniles or slings. Looking forward to learning a lot here!


----------



## LadyLuck

*Hello all!*

Hello, my name is Jessica. I am 28 and live in Albuquerque, NM. I have been a spider lover and owner my whole life but have maily owned desert tarantuals until about two years ago. I currently own a pink toe who is the sweetest, most calm spider I have ever encountered and I own a psychotic Cobalt Blue who is the complete oppisite. Both of my pretty pets are females and are are pretty darn big. I also own two baby corn snakes and a grumpy bull snake. I am an animal lover but definitey find peace and relaxation when it comes to enjoying my spiders. In the future, I hope to get my hands on an adult female Goliath and have been searching for an avicularia purpurea without any such luck.


----------



## garryb

hey guys! just wanted to pop in an introduce myself. my name is garry and im in wa state. 
pretty new to the hobby, an have only owned a few t's back when i was in the service.(pink toe and rosea) now dont beat me up too bad for my spelling and correct names for all the species ,lol....i am trying to learn them. anyways i just picked up my first addition to my soon to be collection. male p.ornata roughly 5.5" a few weeks ago. and will be getting my second on wed. a 3/4" obt.  

some of the t"s that id like to get are:

p.fasciata
p.regalis
p.metalica
p.miranda
p.pedersini
p.fermosa
p.tigrinawesseli

avic. vesicolor
green bottle blue

m.balfouri

chilobrachys fimbriatus

also id like to get a giant centepied.

a few of my other pets are a mated pair of tokay geckos,gargoyl gecko, crested gecko and a 6' red tail.

anyways ,hope to get to know some of you and lean more about these awsome critters.


----------



## StormShadow

*My name is Alex Pascual and I'm new to this forum - I own a Steatoda Grossa and a Brown Widow!*

Hi Everyone,

I'm glad that I found this site where I can find and ask information related to spiders.

Cheers,
Alex Pascual


----------



## Lexx

*First Post*

Well like the title says this is my first post. Been collecting reptiles most of my life but have recently developed quite an interest in tarantulas. Have a Acanthoscurria geniculataand a B. smithi and have to say that they are really cool and looking forward to learning a lot more about these interesting little creatures. Hope to make some worthwhile connections here and find the kind of info not readily available in a book. I'm in Ontario Canada and look forward to spending some time on the forums, take care everyone.

Ray


----------



## acdclovr12

*Hey all*

Hi guys! Acdclovr12 here, I'm new to tarantulas in general and am still in the process of getting my first! Hope to learn a lot 
from all you guys  Other than tarantulas, I'm a huge reptile and dog fan. See you around


----------



## MeganRM

*Re-introducing myself.*

Hello everyone,I have introduced myself before but I had not been on here for years and only posted once or twice. So,I am still pretty new year. Anyways my name is Megan and I been into reptiles,scorpians and spiders my whole life. I own over twenty different reptiles but never have I got a tarantula. Hope to get a few this year.


----------



## LadyLuck

You have quite and awesome wish list! I recently saw a p. metalica and it was one awesome looking critter! They are truly beautiful! Good luck to you on your quest for arachnid knowledge. I know a thing or two about them so if you have questions just ask!


----------



## Norm

*My name is Norm*

I've only been keeping Ts for a few months now. Already have 15 of 'em, and itchin for more. I'm interested in setting up some breeding projects and making some new friends here. So far I have G. rosea, P. regalis, Lampropelma violaceopes, A. avicularia, A. versicolor, L. parahybana, Obt, and Gbb. I also am breeding parakeets, cockatiels, mice, and emperor scorpion. I work as a pet care associate in Saline, MI. I love Tarantulas and I'm looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## cj5y

hey guys, my name is matt. i have about 20 Ts, a few scorpions, and a cat. im look forward to meeting yall, and talking about what we all love.


----------



## Cornille

*hi im new*

im 26 im actually looking to buy some t blondies but have no idea where to start i was told come here but im no computer expert so im lost .... pls help


----------



## Ungoliant

My name is Jackie, and I'm from South Carolina.

My interest in arthropods began with my childhood fascination with ants. (There was a time when I wanted to be an entomologist.) However, in the last few years, I've become increasingly interested in spiders.

I stumbled upon this forum while searching for pictures of _Kukulcania hibernalis_. (A spider that I've had for three months recently molted into a mature-looking male, which my husband mistook for poor health due to the change in coloration.) Other than my three recently-acquired _K. hibernalis_ specimens, I don't have any experience with keeping spiders. I am hoping to learn more.


----------



## inkynebula

Hi all! I'm Faye, 26, and I live in Greece. I have spiders, scorpions, geckos, snakes, and a cat! ^_^


----------



## Bonzai

*Hello*

Hi there

I'm from South Africa
27 Years of age
Almost 2 years into the hobby now
My wife supports me in the hobby but dislikes Tarantulas
I have +-140 Tarantulas in my collection


----------



## mark murphy

*mark jones*

hi everyone.
Im mark.The proud new owner of a mexican red leg tarantula(murphy).Im a novice to keeping tarantulas so any tips will be gratefully received.spending most of my time worrying if he is ok really good to see there is a website like this to help.


----------



## Moonwolf87

*Hey there Everyone*

Well hello there everyone. My name is Sarah, and I am new to the forums. I am from Las Vegas, NV and have been in the hobby for around 7 years now. I started my collection of course with a Rose hair, but now I also have a Red Rump, Mexican Red Knee, Chaco Golden Knee, and a Gooty Sapphire Ornamental. 

I would love to get a Brazilian Black, Flame Knee, and a Brazilian Salmon eventually down the line. I don't have a lot of T's but love the ones I have. They are beautiful and fascinating creatures.


----------



## sirMichaelJam

*My first T. Just what the doctor ordered.*

Hello, 
My name is Michael, first off I am intensely afraid of spiders and I have been for my entire life.  My wife and I stopped at the pet store, Pet Planet, about 2 months ago in Shelbyville Tennessee. We went in to look at the birds and bunnies not the kreepy crawly things.  We walked around the pet store and went around to the spiders and snakes where they have the most beautiful snake, her name is speedbump she’s about 160+Lbs.  Anyway somehow we got to the tarantulas and my skin began to crawl and my toes were trying to touch my heels. My wife encouraged the folks to take the spider out and hold it so we could see it up close. They took the spider out and I was freaking out, they could see the fear in my eyes.  My wife and my 24yo daughter let the tarantula crawl across their hands, with the help of the person helping us.  They were encouraging me to do the same, I was like, there is no way I am letting that thing crawl across anything on me. With enough prodding I gave in and let them put the spider on my coat sleeve for a hot second.  Again they could see the fear in my eyes as well as my body.  I was in the moment and I decided to buy him with my birthday money, the folks at Pet Planet were and are great, they hooked me up with a terrarium for him and we agreed that if I couldn’t handle it, I could bring him back so he could find a home with someone else. Well here we are at 2 months and my knowledge of Tarantulas has been expanded and I am a happy T owner. His name is Doc, he’s a rose hair. I have held him multiple times with the help of the staff at the Pet Planet. They have really been a great help for me to get over my fear of spiders. I would have never thought I would be able to hold Doc.He sits on my desk all day (I work from home) and he is my work buddy.  I have 3 shitzus as well and I love Doc just as much as I love my dogs, who would have ever thought!


----------



## Saark

*New to the boards*

Hi all,

  My name is Gary and I'm 42 and have had tarantulas on and off since I was about 17. I'm a casual hobbyist, I've never attempted any breeding and don't really want to and I've never had more than a couple at a time. I like to make attractive set ups for them and that is just not conducive to keeping large numbers of animals.  but in the past have had Mexican Red Knee (my first T), Chilean Rose, African King Baboon, Antilles Pink Toe, and a Salmon Pink Bird Eater. I currently have a Mexican Red Knee that is about 8 years old named Mrs Smith and I just got a beautiful 3 yr old female Goliath Bird Eater that I've named Shelob (seemed appropriate  ) I'll post a pic or two soon.

  Oh, I also have two cats, an English Mastiff, goldfish and 5 degus.

 Other critters I've kept in the past include a Vietnamese giant centipede (S. subspinipes). What a wild little unit that thing was. Evil incarnate I'd swear, but I loved it  I also had a Ghost Mantis. She was the neatest little creature. Unfortunately, their lifespan is just too short for my liking.  a Burmese python (my first snake), parakeets, ferrets, rats, mice - regular, satin and curly haired, gerbils, hamsters, a Fat tailed Gecko, Iguanas, Brazilian Rainbow boas and tropical fish. And of course, I've pretty much always had cats and dogs in my life.

Well, that's about it for now.


----------



## AlusiveVariable

*Hey Guys*

Hey All,
 My name is Tyler and I thought I should introduce myself. I am 23 yrs old and I am from Seattle, WA. I currently live in Kennewick, WA where I work as a "Floor Covering Installation Technician". I am a proud Christian, and am very involved with my Church (Calvary Chapel Tri-Cities) and even host a Saturday night Bible study for 30+ members of my congregation. When I'm not working at my job or at Church I am an Arachno-Freak. I currently have 11 T's and a Pregnant P. Imperator (which should give birth any day now) I have always loved animals/bugs but only in the past couple years discovered my love for Arachnids. None of my friends share my passion/interest for these little guys so I thought I'd join a society with others that understand, so here I am...

                                                                                                                                                                        Thanks for Reading,
                                                                                                                                                                                    Tyler


----------



## Tfrog

*Newby*

Hi my name is Gerard
I am a lover of all animals. I have studued Animal Science at college up here in Onatrio. I plan of taking more courses to study in the near future to further my knowledge.
I have had tarantulas for 20+ years and have had many other pets. Married, likes hockey and I have a little Pug who is the family clown :biggrin:


----------



## Arachnogal1955

*Hi Cassandra!*

Hi Cassandra and welcome.  I am very very new to this too, being a former arachnophobe.  In doing my research, I settled on the Curlyhair (B. albopilosum).  It is supposed to be very hardy, docile, and a great beginner tarantula to start with.  I got Suki as a baby (she is still very tiny), and it is fun to watch her grow.  I was one who was smitten by the more exotic, beautifully colored types, but I finally decided to get one that was pretty sturdy and calm.  Read a lot and ask the experts here.  This is a lot of fun, and I imagine it will quickly turn addictive.  Good luck in your search.  Let us know if you get one, and don't forget to post pics!  :smile









TheJadeArachnid said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am Cassandra. I live in Arkansas. I have never owned any sort Tarantula or anything similar. I am very interested in owning my first Tarantula. Just kind of doing my research right now.


----------



## darkeye

*OMG! He's back?*

Hey all you arachno-folks.  
I've been gone a long time, and my collection has all but vanished, but I'm back.

Can't wait to get back in the swing of things here and on the FB page...  

Love to all.

Martin


----------



## Cloudk

Hi. Well. I found a sun spider in my house a little more than 5 months ago. Its molting for the first time(i think) and i'm worried about how long its taking and was referred to this site! He's my only arachnid but would like to keep more in the future. I look forward to learning more! Oh. I also kept a wild scorpion that stung me. He only lived for about 2months. I didn't do extra research, just went along with my knowledge of their wild counterparts. Idk why the scorpion died, came in and he was laying dead on his rock . Anyway. In general my knowledge is rounded, but i want more detailed information. I hope i can learn alot from experienced keepers. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Tarentum

*Introduction*

Hi. We are a family who are dedicated to the progress and well being of all tarantulas. Our purpose for joining this forum is to have a network of communication with people who share the same interest for tarantulas as we do.


----------



## kwacky

Hi folks

Real name Richard but almost everyone calls me Kwacky.  I'm into sportsbikes and my first bike was a Kawasaki.  The nickname stuck. 

41 years young, Birmingham UK. 

Getting back into the T keeping hobby.  I've told my wife I'm only getting the one and not the 30+ I used to have.  We'll see how long that lasts 

Anyway, it's my shout at the bar.  What you drinking?


----------



## Boatman

Hi, All- 

I'm Mark (37) from NJ USA. "My son and I" currently have 5 Ts and a AZ Desert Hairy scorp. We got our first inverts a couple of years ago. We took a break from adding to our collection for a while, but it has grown a lot in the last couple of months. My wife is ooookaayyy with the collection. At least I can point to you 30+ T owners when she complains about me getting "a couple more" :biggrin:


----------



## MissesShell

*Hello!*

My name is Michelle. Just recently got into T's. Former arachnophobe. Now proud care taker to 8 T's and always looking for more. I'm anxious to learn everything there is to know. 
Other than my 8 legged friends I (WE...as in my husband & I) keep ball pythons, corn snakes, a cali king, rats, mice and the revolving door of critters includes just about everything in between.


----------



## bigchin

*EIGHT LEGGED FIEND in SO CAL.*

I am not a breeder but I admire, fear, loathe, and enjoy keeping tarantulas and other invertebrates.  I run a small respectable shop in so cal but have a good group of tarantulas that I call my own.  I'm always in the mood for sharing on-line about information, especially learning from those who know more and are willing to share.  MY FAVS are
Brazilian Black
Peruvian Steely Blue Bird-eaters
King Baboons
Indian Ornamentals
and Mantids

chin


----------



## LisaLQ

Hi 

I'm Lisa, I'm *mumble34mumble* and I live in Newcastle, in the UK.  Just moved here (although my family is from here originally) due to my marriage ending (17 years together, it's all a bit weird being single and old!).  I have 5 children - two teenage daughters, and triplet 9 year olds.

Not currently a spider owner, although I do keep snakes and rats (although before the logical conclusion is jumped to, I don't keep the rats FOR the snakes, if you get me - rats came first, and are pets).  Also got a strange stalker cat by the name of Mork.

Looking into getting my first tarantula.  My ex used to keep tarantulas 10 years ago (just a chile rose, an arsey red rump and a tiny b. emilia), and as a spider phobic, I wasn't so keen back then.  However, my sister now keeps Ts, and I'm fascinated.

Looking into what species to get, I have a thing about pretty legs or glove puppet like chunkyness, so my initial "wants" are b. auratum, g. pulchra or b. boehmei....but they're just ideas, not set in stone.

Anyhoo - waffled enough, housework to do - nice to meet you all :biggrin:


----------



## hydrophyte

*New member from Wisconsin, USA*

Hi everybody! I just signed up. I am not currently keeping any spiders--I am more of a plant hobbyist--but I am getting set up for an _Avicularia_ that I am getting soon in trade. 

I might have questions and updates to post sometime soon.


----------



## melijoc

Hi my name is joe. Very addicted to terrestrial ts. Got my g rosea about 8 months ago and now i have 20 woulda been 22 but two died on me. I also sell ts and trade here at the forum. If you have any terrestrial ts that you might wanna sell or trade pm me we might be able to work something out


----------



## maxfightmaster

hello everyone, looking forward to taking with yall.


----------



## vixsta

*Hi!*

Hi!

I'm Vicky and I'm from Sheffield, England.

My fiancé and I have been keeping Ts for 3 months and have 9 already and have been interested in them for as long as I can remember. I really love these (not so) little creatures. 

Gotta get ready for work now so, bye!


----------



## ViciousVixen

*Heyho!*

I just signed in and want to intruduce myself.
Guess I have to appologize for my English....
I´m Jill,24, from Südhorsten, a small village in western Germany.
I´ve got following pets: Tarantulas: Avicularia metallica & A. purpurea, Brachypelma albopilosum & B. smithi, Grammostola rosea, Nhandu chromatus, Lasiodora parahybana, Poecilotheria metallica,Pamphobeteus platyomma,Psalmopoeus cambridgei and Heteroscodrea maculata.
Other pets: afish, a bearded dragon, two kornsnakes and three dogs.
I´m looking forward to meeting other people who love bird spiders like I do....

Everyone´s welcome to send me a message !!!

Yours Jill


----------



## abryan1992

Hi everyone my name is Amanda and I am from Illinois in the USA. I am only 20, starting my hobby in T's. I currently have a Grammastola Rosea(Aragog is his name) and my second Avicularia avicularia(currently a no name) after my first passed away. I also enjoy clothes, fashion, music, painting, drawing, reading, and spending time with my family, boyfriend, and friends. I am new to tarantulas, and would love to know more and more about them. Anyone is welcome to message me and enlighten me about T's!

Amanda


----------



## emc37

Hi! I'm Elena, age 21, full time student, & relatively new to Ts (been collecting for ~2 yrs, & currently have 14 Ts). I've been active on the ATS forums for ~1 yr and am looking to branch out & make more connections with fellow arachnophiles =)  I'm especially looking to buy a T. elenae, as it's my namesake tarantula, & it's also reddish/orange (like my hair!). I'm glad to be here in a community full of people who have a passion for the hobby & understand "the addiction!"  ;D


----------



## swithers

Hi! Long time T-admirer looking to finally get one. I'm Suzanne from Alberta Canada; nice to be here!


----------



## RiddleReptiles

Hey everyone my name is Kirk riddle 23, I am from Ontario Canada. I am honestly a slight arachnophob, but at the same time very interested in these gorgeous/ scary creatures. My dad keeps a g rosea, who I slightly look after. I have no t's yet but have worked with reptiles for about 10 years now. Mainly focusing on arboreal and large snakes ie. retics, scrubs, emerald trees. As well as a strong love for varanids(monitors) I have kept ackies all the way up to crocodile monitors as well as dart frogs currently have 5 dendrobrates azueras. Looking into keeping a few t's in the future 
Take care
Kirk.


----------



## ArachnoEvans

*Hi*

Hi my name is Callum Evans, I'm from Preston England. I currently own 3 tarantulas; A sub adult G.rosea RCF, 1cm GBB sling and a juvenile Lasiodora Parahybana. I have always been interested in insects and arachnids since i was a young boy since I'm only 15. I also own a Female Adult Asian Forest Scorpian but it's too mean to handle. I regulary hold all of my T's and I hope to learn a lot more about tarantulas and i also don't know any of sexes of my T's but I'm 85% that my G.rosea is a female and same with my LP.


----------



## jreidsma

Hi everyone 

I usually don't do an introducing thread when I join somewhere. I just jump in and start posting, but here we go anyways 

I have always loved animals, still now. I am still a teenager (at 16 years old).

I collect and raise exotic plants and animals. Mainly succulent plants but I am getting a passiflora online today and some more Tillandsias. I have quite a few fish, they are all on my user page. 

Right now the only inverts I have are my new darkling beetles (from Bugs in Cyberspace) and my emperor scorpion. I sexed the scorpion as a male. I used to have a female Chilean rose tarantula, which I also sexed myself when it molted. But I guess the pet store I got it from got it from the wild or something because I only had it a couple years.

I am hoping to get some more inverts soon, I will just have to wait and see what I find. My mom is kind of not wanting me to get more, but how can you say no to a cute little tarantula 

I am also quite into computers, mainly Linux.


----------



## Spinster

Hello,

My name is Patti. I've been an animal lover for all of my (umm long) life. I grew up trying to raise baby birds that fell out of the nest, and catching insects to put in spider's webs so I could watch how the spiders ate them. I was the one who clipped nails, gave pills and took care of anything else nobody wanted to do with the animals. We had all sorts of pets, from cats and dogs to rodents, cavies, birds and turtles. 

I now have 2 T's: A juvenile G. Rosea, unsexed (Zsa Zsa) and a juvenile B. smithi, F. (Renee). I've also ordered a juvenile B. vagans female, being shipped to me next week. And did I mention that my rosey is my first T, and that I bought "her" last week? 

My other pets: 3 cats, 2 dogs and a Ball python. They keep me busy. 

I'm looking forward to learning more about Tarantulas and occasionally putting in my two cents (when I can make change LOL) on these boards!


----------



## T DADDY

*introducing myself*

Hello fellow hobbyists, my name is Curt.
oh I love any kind of exotic pet, especially tarantulas, 15 years ago, I had *Tarantulas*. I have 10 T's that I am enjoying very much. I am getting ready to step back into husbandry of all forms of T's. I live next to the mountains, and I have 1200 ft.² of my house dedicated to breeding tarantulas. My personal possession of tarantulas are a Grammostola rosea, p.regalis,p. striata, p. facaita, h maculata, psalmopoeus cambridgei, haplopelma lavidium, avicularia avicularia and two pterinochilus murinus.

 my goal is to turn my 1200 ft.² of available space into a very large personal museum and breeding ground. Over the next couple of years I will have constructed wall size shelving throughout the space, including ICU island and a terrarium construction room and a room solely dedicated for incubation. Tarantulas for me is like being addicted to drugs, laugh out loud. I study tarantulas, just about every night and I do not believe I would never stop learning. My friends and family think I'm crazy, I think it is wonderful. All my rooms are going to be completely climatic controlled for every T's need. I plan to make video of every step I take to constructing this and sharing it with everyone.


----------



## ozzytoys

hello, i'm ozzy.  male. 29. utah.  i play heroclix, make monsters, and love my pets. 

i currently care for 2 red eared slider aquatic turtles (1 male, been together 10 years now, and 1 female), 2 chinese soft-shelled aquatic turtles (1 male, 1 female), a cat, and 2 tarantulas.  the first is a chilean rose, and i just got a goliath bird eating.  the goliath is small, maybe 3.5".
(oh, my room mate has 3 dogs, which i feed and walk)

this is me, i am ozzy.  thank you.


----------



## Udo Schutte

Hi all, 

I'm Udo, 33 from Holland.
I'm kinda new to the Spider-world and actually am affraid of spiders. Weird part is that I love spiders to, as long as they are behind glass. Only exception so far are the cute little jumping spiders, who don't scare me at all.

I'm a reptile-lover with a passion for venomous snakes and as you all know; spiders and reptiles are often on the same fairs...
Another of my passions is photography and lately i'm really in to macro-photography, which is of course great for spider-pictures. I'm hoping to learn a lot here and it would be nice if you enjoy watching my pictures...


----------



## Chromatus

Hi Everyone,

I am from South Africa. 37, and have always been a spider fanatic...


----------



## bubalubalub

Hullo there everyone! I'm Michelle, I'm rather new to the whole Tarantula thing, my sister actually got me into them. I got my first one about 2 weeks ago and named it Toopy (if you live in Canada, and have children, you will understand where I got the name) I have a 3 year old little man, a cat, a dog, and my little 8 legged friend who I'm hoping is a female, but it's a "sling". I live in Ontario, Canada. I'm not much of a people person, never really have been, because there are too many people out there who piss me off c:


----------



## MaskFac3

I am Tom and I have 2 spiders (a b.smithi and an e.campestratus)


----------



## kitkatie

Hi everyone! My name is Katherine and I have been a cockroach breeder for a while, but lately I've gotten into Ts. Currently these are my pets:

    Aleuropoda insignis
    Archimandrita tesselata
    Blaberus craniifer
    Blaptica dubia
    Blatta lateralis
    Byrsotria rothi
    Byrsotria sp. “Cuba”
    Elliptorhina javanica
    Eublaberus distanti
    Eublaberus posticus
    Gromphadorhina grandidieri
    Gromphadorhina grandidieri “Black”
    Gromphadorhina portentosa
    Gromphadorhina portentosa "Black"
    Nauphoeta cinerea
    Panchlora nivea

    B. smithi
    G. rosea
    C. cyaneopubescens (x2)
    A. avicularia (x2)

    P. imperator (x3)

    5 rats, a Leopard gecko, 3 Mediterranean House geckos, and a bearded dragon!

I'm in awe of all of the information on this website, I look forward to utilizing it!


----------



## wolfnipplechips

Hello!  Happy to be here on the boards officially now, as I have been lurking for a while. My main invert pet are my terrestrial hermit crabs. I have 4 different species, and about 30 or so total of them. I also have many isopod janitors running around the crab tanks. They clean up after the crabs, and the crabs make occasional snacks out of them. 

I recently got some millipedes in October, and am here to learn more about them, and make sure I am doing ok. I'm a bit arachnophobic, so will try to stay away from the spidey posts!!

I also have a dog back home (left him when I went to college), and a rescued mule living with my mom in SC.


----------



## SpakR

*Hello*

Hey guys, I am SpakR.  I have been away from the T. hobby for almost 8 years due to military service.  I have raised many species of T's but had to sell them or gave them away before I left for service. Now that I am a civilian again, I have returned to the hobby and I am astonished how much the hobby has changed.  I now have a B. Smithi, LP, KB, and a H.Mac.  I may or may not get more T's depending on my mood and availability of interesting T's.  I reside in Dallas, TX, male, married, and love life.  Take care.


----------



## Giygas

Hey guys!
My name is Gabriel, im a student from Malta and im 16 years old. I have been in this hobby for 9 years, but things have gone on and off a couple of times!

My interests include sketching, photography, english literature, as well as books concerning human anatomy, entemology as well as history. In my time in the hobby, I have raised about 7 tarantulas, most of them turning out males, thus having me send them away as breeding loans. My first ever tarantula, believe it or not, was a P.regalis, and yes, I was 7. It was a 4 inch juvie that turned out to be a male. He lived for a good 4-5 years, and was the proud father of 85 slings! He was very missed.

Im always trying to get my hands on more species, as my goal is to make Malta more aware of this fascinating hobby, as well as reduce prices, as most species sold here are generally over 50 euros!

I hope ill get to know this community better through time, as well as get started on my G.rosea and C.cyaneopubescens breeding projects


----------



## RS4guy

*Hello!*

Hi guys, long time invert/herp fan. Currently I keep several sp. of mantid (orchid, ghost, blue flash, linoela, chinese,popa spruca), have a bearded dragon, and just recently aquired a beautiful little A. Versicolor sling. I have aleady become very fond of this little guy, and I plan to add to my T collection over time, but figured the Versicolor is a great start due to it's beautiful looks, easy temperment, and relative ease of care. Right now I have him housed in a 32oz deli cup, modified for air exchange. I plan to be here for a long time, soaking up all the info on these fascinating spiders as I can. My other hobbies include automotive tinkering/track meets, macro/landscape photography, electronics, and skiing/lacrosse. 

Thanks,


Josh aka RS4guy


----------



## ArachnoWolf

*Hiya!*



I go by the online nickname Wolfie 
I'm here in south/central Indiana and hoping to find other Tarantula lovers near by. That seems hard :|
I'm new to this, but have already learned a lot reading through the forums and with the book I purchased. Tarantulas have become a quick passion of mine, and have actually filled a huge unhappy area in my life. 

I plan on having a growing family soon


----------



## axl365

hi im Axl. I got 7 slings. one of which is a p.regalis. I am kind of worried about its venom.


----------



## SOEDragon

Hi all!  I just brought home my first two T's.  I have a 2.5 to 3 inch B. smithi and a Euathlus sp. (blue).  My only other experience with inverts is raising dubia roaches for my 21 reptiles (including geckos, skinks, snakes, and a tortoise).  I'm a PhD student in bioorganic chemistry at the University of Delaware.  My other hobbies include shooting, reenacting, and belly dancing.  I look forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## Roreck

Hey everyone ! 
Brand new to this hobby, more like a snake person but really getting into the Ts. I bought my first Ts a week ago, and I'm really happy with them. I bought myself 7 "slings" and I can't believe how tiny they are ! I have an A. versicolor, a B. vagans, a C. cyaneopubescens, a M. balfouri, a P. irminia and a P. metallica. (I know I wasn't supposed to talk about it, but didn't know what else to say lol)
Looking forward to learning and sharing with you guys !!


----------



## ShogunKuma

Hi. I'm Kimberly. I'm new to T's but have many other pets. I found this site because I'm freaking out about my first sling not eating, G. Pulchrips. She/he is 1" including legspan, and molted a week and two days ago, so I know I'm being premature in my freaking out. 
I am owned by an Akita, an Egyptian Mau, a stray, 3 mutation Chinchillas, a Striped Cali King, a Rat Snake, a Corn Snake, a Veiled Chameleon, and my little Chaco Gold Knee.
I'm 24 and a college student in Fla.
Actually, as I'm finishing typing this up I already see a little pinhead in the "jaws of death," so I'm good now. I'll find something else to freak out about later hehe :tongue:

Oh yeah, and even though I just got this little T 2 weeks ago I already have a list of the next few ones I want..... hmmmmm... this is addictive. :wink:


----------



## ArachnoWolf

Hiya, I'm new to tarantulas as well! Welcome ^.^


----------



## pocilover02

*A young hobbiest*

Hi everyone. My name is Nathan and im 15 years of age (from the U.K, torquay) and soon starting collage to study animal management and hopefully A level Biology  I have around 40 different types of tarantulas in my collection, my favorite being my P.regarlis and P.miranda (or storm and zues as they are know to me) and plan on breeding a few poecilotheria species in the coming year or next. I also have a few snakes, frogs and a scorpion called sparta. The most nasties tarantula ive worked with has to be my blue fang. And if any of you are wondering, yes my family (especially my mum) loves T's and actually had the pleasure of saving my orange baboon and my pamana blond from getting lost in the house after they tried to escape.


----------



## semtexx

Hi All, I just wanted to introduce myself, I am located in Atlanta GA, I recently became interested in Tarantulas and bought my first; a Chilean rose hair. The more research I do the more I'm becoming interested in T's. I already have a few other species that I want to purchase in the near future.


----------



## TheraphosaDave

*Dave. Member of tarantulas.co.za*

Howzit going, Names Dave. Im from south africa and yes we do collect tarantulas.

Iv been collecting tarantulas now for the past 8 years of my life, at the moment in 
my small collection i Have

0.1.0 Megaphobema Robustum
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus south Ecuador
1.1.0 Pamphobeteus Nigricolour
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus Vestpertinus
2.2.0 Pamphobeteus spec Machalla
1.2.0 Pamphobeteus Fortis
0.2.4 Pamphobeteus Platyomma
2.1.0 Theraphosa Apophysis
1.3.0 Theraphosa Stirmi
0.1.0 Theraphosa Blondi
0.1.0 Theraphosa Hybrid
0.1.0 Xenesthis spec Blue
1.0.1 Xenesthis spec White
1.0.0 Xenesthis Intermedias

Im very interested in all the pamphobeteus and hoping to learn more from this site.


----------



## Falcipiter

*Pa. newcomer*

Greetings,
My name is Michael and have been interested in aracnids for many years and although only have a Rosy hair at the moment, would like to increase the number of species for a nice collection in the coming year.  Will be heading to Cost Rica and would like to hear from others in this list as to what to look for and maybe some guides to read up on before my trip in February. (I will not be bringing back anything.  But would like to see them in the wild.)
For close to 35 years now, I have also been a Master Falconer and have flown and caught game successfully with Golden Eagles, Harris hawks and currently with a Finnish Female Goshawk.  In the past, I also had a Bald Eagle for Education purposes.  I have caught deer with Goldens in the Czech Republic, Blue Hare on the moors of Scotland and Black tailed Jacks in New Mexico.  I will be very willing to answer any raptor questions with private posts as I do not want to tie up this forum with unrelated subjects.  I look forward to learning from you all.
Cheers,
Michael W. Kuriga


----------



## Zailynne

Hi all, my name is Sabrina and I'm new to the tarantula hobby. c:
I am 19 and have wanted a tarantula since I was in fourth grade, having held one for the first time two years later in sixth grade. After many, many, many years, my mom finally caved in and allowed me to get my first Grammostola Rosea, a really fantastic female rose hair I named Tourmaline, of Tori for short. I'm really excited for my new responsibility as a T owner and am already feeling myself being drawn to them... however I will wait on the idea for another one until I've had Tori for at least a year.
Before Tori I have owned an incredible variety of pets from rats to horses and everything in between,  but I am more excited than ever to have a tarantula, which I have wanted since I was very young. I've got lots of questions and lots to say, so be prepared, Arachnoboards


----------



## philipkovachev

*Hello*

Hello,my name is Philip,I am 18 years old,I live in Sofia,Bulgaria and I am new to this hobby,I have 5 tarantulas so far,I am going to study Tourism


----------



## Zoomer428

Hi names Brett I am 13 with a male rose. I loves t's and scorps. I also have a dog and 2 cats. Hope to make some new friends


----------



## Splitz

Hey everyone, found this site whilst researching info on scolopendra, have been fascinated by them for a while and decided it was about time I tried keeping one for myself. I'm collecting my first one on thursday (scolopendra hardwickei) and am looking for any tips on care/housing. I also have a few t's and hope to meet some new people with simmilar interests.

Cheers,
Splitz


----------



## Fenn

*How is everyone?*

Hey all! My name is Cody, and I live in Le Mars Iowa. I have been in love with bugs since I was a little boy, so I took the next logical step: freak everyone out by collecting giant versions of things I already have :biggrin:


----------



## Genova

*Hi, New to forum. Am from the uk and hope I've posted in right place! *

Hiya everyone,

Been looking for new forums to join and came across this one...I'm from the uk but hey...it looked like a good forum and there are a few from your side of the pond on our forums lol. Please go easy on me...I'm a girl  
My main interests and hobbies are keeping boas and spiders. Have 7 boas and 9 spider (plus other pets...great dane,jack russell dogs, 2 cats, a hamster + fish) looking foreward to finding my way around here.
Let the warm welcomes commence! 

Here what i have so far


0.1.0 G. Pulchra - Mizuki
0.1.0 A. Sp. New River - Shay
0.1.0 G. Sp. Maule - Keiko
0.1.0 L. Parahybana - Seraph
0.1.0 A. Geniculata - Atticus
0.0.1 E. Truculentus - Constantine
0.0.1 G. Pulchripes - Slevin
0.0.1 B. Smithi - Hex
0.0.1 N. Chromatus - No Name Yet
0.1.0 Kahl Albino Boa - Genova
0.1.0 Common Boa - Ember
0.1.0 Brazilian Rainbow Boa - Mimi
1.0.0 Hypo Het Kahl Albino DH Sunglow Boa - Fox
1.0.0 Het Kahl Boa - Buster
1.0.0 Salmon Boa - Casper
1.0.0 Hypo Boa - Diesel


----------



## hellosugaree

*New member in Maryland*

Hey there. I'm a 27 year old grad student living in Baltimore. I'm new to the forum and new to the hobby. I have been considering a Tarantula for some time now (about 8 months) and this past weekend I finally picked one up--a _C. cyaneopubescens_ spiderling. Anyway, I'll be cruising the forums here for enrichment and entertainment and I look forward to getting to know some of you. 

-Tim


----------



## poisoned

*New European guy*

Hey,

New to hobby, got my juvenille B. smithi as a gift from girlfriend (she didn't really like spiders before) and bought a C. cyaneopubescens sling (1,5") last week since my smithi is a pethole. Next tarantula on my wish list is A. versicolor.

Otherwise, I've always had some love for bugs (ask my mom how angry I was when she killed poor little spiders), had a pair of mantids last year (they were mating, but she died before she laid eggs). Now I have two cute little tarantulas and I totally fell in love with them.


----------



## UralOwl

*Hey*

Hi, name's Christine, still a student in college. I live just outside London in a rather dull neighbourhood, lol.

I've always wanted a tarantula since I was a kid and recently got one just a little under a month ago. It's a Grammostola sp. "Maule" (Chile Gold Fluff) subadult, not sure of it's gender though, neither was the bloke I brought it from. I've read up about tarantulas before I brought her (fingers crossed it's female) and know the basics such as how often to feed them, what temperature they're best kept at, etc. But I'm still very new to tarantulas since this is my first one and I'm definitely no expert, which is one of the reasons why I joined this forum, to hopefully learn more about tarantulas and their behaviour. So hopefully I'll pick up some useful tips while I'm here and become more of a tarantula novice, rather than a complete beginner.


----------



## Rictus

*Hi-hi! :3*

Hi!

My name's Ashlie... I'm pretty new to the hobby, and more of an admirer of at this point- not entirely by choice... but my husband is Canadian and we're working on moving me up there. So not having to haul the mass amount of fauna that I eventually plan on owning over the border is probably just easier. I'm currently going to college to become a veterinarian for exotic animals. I currently own rats, a hamster, a cat... 2 hermit crabs, and a small colony of hissers- I'm also on the hunt for some velvet worms because, by God, are they some of the most fascinating creatures. Soon as I move, however... I plan on getting a A. vesicolor and a P. baeri . I would also like to get a P. imperator and a B. jacksoni... as well as something I've been looking to get since I was a little kid. Giant African millipede- because my GOD am I in love with millipedes. :3 Looking forward to learning everything that I can about all these different amazing creatures... and getting to know people.


----------



## Skeri

*Hello*

My name is Geri. I love T's! I got my first one at age 14 for my birthday. It was a chilean rose hair. At the time I was limited to one T. I am now the proud owner of 6 T's. I made a promise though to my fiance no more than 8 T's in the house at a time XD although we agreed when I decide to breed any of them (I really want to go through the experience atleast once) that is ok. I'm always willing to buy/sell/trade so I may expand my collection, or help a fellow T lover find what they are looking for. Feel free to inbox me if you want to talk about T's. I am the only person I know in my area that is a T lover (i'm sure there's others I haven't met) So it would be nice to talk T's with others.


----------



## Dovecoon

I'm Hunter. I'm an undergrad in biology right now, and I'm applying to grad school for entomology over the summer (Hopefully Cornell), but I really signed up for pet tarantula advice and such. Not much else to say, I guess >.>


----------



## maxxxieee

*Hello*

What a wonderful site!  I am new to this hobby, although I have admired spiders of every kind for decades.  I now am the proud owner of a Lasiadora Difficilis, a male by the name of Leo, which has more personality than I've seen in most dogs or cats!  He's young and just had his first molt.  At the time he was only probably 3 inches in size, a baby,  and now a good 6 inches post molt and growing!  

He seems to prefer dead as opposed to live crickets... go figure! When I moved him to his new and larger tank, I had to pretty much handle him by placing a clear plastic container over the top of him and thought I could get a spatula underneath... no luck.. the tank he was in was too small!  So I took my hand and slowly worked it under the substrait to lift him carefully to the new tank, with the clear container over him so he could not freak out.  

A lot of the substrait fell through my fingers as they held onto and supported his legs and slowly let him down realizing he could bite big time if he wanted to.  Then the time came to either move my hand or take off the cover.. I chose to take off the cover hoping he would not go for my arm as hand was still underneath him.  No problem!  He looked around, once the cover was removed and acted like Dorothy Gale in the Wizard of Oz ... er... "we're not in Kansas anymore are we!"  

He strutted around (gave him 3 cool cork holes he could climb into, a bean shaped water dish, an orchid and cork ramp... and the softest substrait he just loved... sort of like that kitty in the commercial playing with the laundry... He stretched out as if to say "Ohhhhh yesss  Leo Likes That!"   He's a beauty and so much fun.  

I hope to meet many of you in here!  Thanks!  
Maxy

---------- Post added 04-26-2012 at 09:50 AM ----------

Hello Ashlie!  Millipedes are cool aren't they?!  Wishing you the best and hoping success with your new arrivals.  they all are such fascinating creatures.... Nice to meet you! 

Maxy  



Rictus said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name's Ashlie... I'm pretty new to the hobby, and more of an admirer of at this point- not entirely by choice... but my husband is Canadian and we're working on moving me up there. So not having to haul the mass amount of fauna that I eventually plan on owning over the border is probably just easier. I'm currently going to college to become a veterinarian for exotic animals. I currently own rats, a hamster, a cat... 2 hermit crabs, and a small colony of hissers- I'm also on the hunt for some velvet worms because, by God, are they some of the most fascinating creatures. Soon as I move, however... I plan on getting a A. vesicolor and a P. baeri . I would also like to get a P. imperator and a B. jacksoni... as well as something I've been looking to get since I was a little kid. Giant African millipede- because my GOD am I in love with millipedes. :3 Looking forward to learning everything that I can about all these different amazing creatures... and getting to know people.




---------- Post added 04-26-2012 at 09:51 AM ----------

WOW... you have quite a collection going!  Nice to emet you and would love ot hear more about them!  

Maxy

---------- Post added 04-26-2012 at 09:52 AM ----------

Hello Hunter!  

I'm new to this hobby as a new owner of a T but have always loved nature.  It's great to meet you and I have found incredible advice on this site!  

Maxy


----------



## TweedMcQueen

*I love animals but I will never own a Tarantula.*

Or so I thought.  Greetings from Northeast Indiana.  My name is Matt and I am new to the hobby(lifestyle? Addiction?), took the plunge about 3 weeks ago after being a lifetime animal lover who didn't trust or like spiders.  I have been cruising around Arachnoboards ever since I stumbled across the site while doing research before my purchase and I am so happy this community/resource exist.  I look forward to getting to know everyone and getting to know as much as possible about these awesome little(and not so little) critters we devote so much time to.


----------



## Cnorris

Hi guys n gals. I'm the Proud owner of an Emperor scorpion and recently purchased a Brachypelma boehmei sling and have the bug. My wife hates them but I'm already trying to work out a way for a greenbottle blue to come into the house without having a divorce. I'm really excited to have found this forum and have already read loads of great threads. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say 'Hi'!


----------



## sr20det510

How's everyone doing? 

Glad I found this forum as I own a few invertebrates, and hope to add a few more to my collection. I currently have an emperor scorpion, a vietnamese centipede, a cryptic mantis, and a Griffin mantis. I recently lost my favorite pet of all, a tailwhip scorpion, and found this forum while in search of a tailwhip. Now I'm going through all the threads learning more and more about this hobby.


----------



## zadane

Well, here I am to introduce myself. I am really new to the hobby. I just picked up my first two Ts. I got a 3/4" G. Rosea about two weeks ago, and I picked up a 1" L. parahybana three days ago.

It might have been a little mistake to get one that grows as fast and gets as large as the LP does for my second T but I'm a little impatient right now being new and wanted one that would grow a little faster than the G. Rosea would. and without buying an adult spider this seemed the best course... we will see if this was a mistake or not...

I've personally been interested in all sorts of... out of the ordinary pets. including snakes, etc. I actually just started thinking about tarantulas a few months ago. I went into my local pet shop to get some crickets for my water dragon and noticed the Ts... ever since then I've been researching for a while... it wasn't until I walked into the pet shop to get more food for my other little guys that I stopped to look at the tarantulas... after receiving some bad advice for a first T I walked out and went to the better albeit more expensive pet store across the street. I bought the food there. they let me hold their fully grown G. rosea, and I picked up my first T there. it's been hard for me not to buy many more since then. But I know if I do it will just end badly... I need a little more experience under my belt before I take on any more...


----------



## Kysnakeguy

Hi, My name is Alec and i am addicted to Spiders. This is only second to my Snake obssesion but i have loved spiders for much longer. Since i was around 3 and growing up in suburban Maryland, i began to scare my mom with a strange love of spiders and insects. Though she respected this, she said from the time i was a toddler and could remember things :NO TARANTULAS!!!!!!!!! ( in her defence she had many stress dreams about spiders from an early age and is a huge arachnophobic). WHen i moved to the great state of kentucky, i found my love of snakes in a local pet shop. THat addiction spawned first small lizards, then toads then at age 8 a snake to eventualy 5 snakes and other herps (and growing). Now at 14, i still have that love of spiders i have always 
had ( though in contrast to when i was little,  i no longer like some inverts such as centipedes and harvestmen, i tollerate millipedes though.) and now i am inches away from finally getting a tarantula. At the time of this post, i have 2 tarantulas on hold at a local pet shop, a A.aviculara and an A.paysoni 
(payson blonde) and will decide this comming weekend which to purchase. THough i am new to the Arachno-Hobby i am no stranger to spiders and tarantula care. I have still managed and do so today keep native spider species in my room such as fishing spiders and though i have not owned a tarantula yet, out of addiction i have a few care books that i have read for years and have researched for years on the internet so dont lable me as a pure beginer. 
 I love this site and am looking foward to being part of such a large web community


----------



## Ivymike1973

Hi Everyone, my name is Mike and I am a scorpoholic. My addiction began when I was a child living in the desert. I collected all manner of spiders, scorps, lizards, snakes, etc.
I recently decided to get some scorpions after I lost all the fish in my aquarium coffee table. After some modifications, it is now home to 2 Emperors and a Desert Hairy (all divided and with the appropriate humidity levels and substrates. I also have 2 O. Glabrifrons (I am setting up a custom burrowing enclosure for them and hope to have it all set up in a week or two), 1 transvaalicus (3i), 1 deathstalker 4i, and a little 3i desert hairy. I am now looking to add a couple of A. Mauritanicus (breeding pair hopefully) to my collection.
In addition to the inverts, I have 3 cats and a Brazilian Rainbow Boa.


----------



## vlad

*my name is richard,and i have been interested in spiders my whole life.......................*




Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team




---------- Post added 05-03-2012 at 11:05 PM ----------

I recently got a young rose hair,and I was wondering how you tell the difference between a male and female?


----------



## Godfather

*A white '76 Rolls Royce Silver Shadow rolls up. A immaculate driver emerges and makes his way to the back of the vehicle. Opens the door and a man dressed in a white italian suite gets out. While placing a white Fedora on his head, the driver hands him a cane.

The door opens to the lobby and the man in the white suite walks up to the counter. He smiles as he opens the register and signs his name. He extends his hand to the desk clerk.*

Hello, my name in Godfather. I like spiders and related items. I keep two Tarantulas and two Huntsman spiders. I heard this place was awesome. I hope my stay here is a long and enjoyable one.


----------



## sithlord

hey there My name is Fred, I'm from NYC, and I own 2 scolopendra polymorpha and 1 heterosocdra maculata. I join this site cause I might link up with fellow invert keepers for info and looking to add more to my collection.


----------



## Hollow

*Hey*

Hi, my name's Logan. For pretty much my entire life I've had a huge fear of spiders and bugs, until recently. I went to a pet store and held a Chaco Golden Knee (Sorry I dont know the latin name), and I actually found it really cool. It might not seem so amazing to some of you guys, but I walked out of there feeling A LOT BETTER. Now I really want to start keeping these facinating animals, I just need to convince my parents that they wont be in serious danger because of it.  I hope that I can continue this hobby for a long time and that I'll be able to be an active member of these forums. Thanks!


----------



## Joseph1192

Hi my name is Joseph, I am 18yo and been keeping T's for the last 3 years! Currently I have 3 small slings but I've kept a lot in the past and plan on more very soon!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Alex87

*Hello*

Hy all!

My name is Ales, i come from Slowenia.
I love exotic pets and I am crazy about tarantulas I own around 20 different species and in last year I also started to mate and breed them. My goal is to expend my collection with some rare specimens and try to breed them. 
One of my first cocoons was made from my T.gigas female and I am very proud on her.
I am a student of animal science and in my freetime I love to ride my motorbike
I like beer and old hardrock music...


I think this is all for now


----------



## CalPolyResearch

Hello everyone. I'm a student at Cal Poly Pomona, and we will be conducting research on the mechanical properties of orb weaver silk, and biological properties of brown widow silk. I have created this account to learn more about keeping orb weaver spiders because we have been having difficulty over the last 5 years. I hope to learn as much as I can from all of you. Thank you.


----------



## pcharlton

*hi*

my name is paul from rochdale uk a have not had ts long but already got 140 ts still lookng for any info


----------



## Migs03

Hi, my name is Sherri from Aberdeen, MD and I am new to T's. It all started with a Wolf Spider I found on my grill in the back yard. So I went and bought me a Pink Toe (A. avicularia). 
Now I have a B. smithi (Mexican Red-knee) Juv., (female)
G. pulchripes (Chaco golden knee) sling, 
Coming is a: A. versicolor (Martinique Pinktoe) sling
B. albopilosum (curlyhair) sling
B. boehmei (Mexican Fire-leg)
G. rosea (rosehair tarantula)
Of course I still have my Wolf Spider (female)
8 Arizona Bark Scorpions(at least that is the kind I think they are, the female was sold to me as a Florida Bark and was pregnant , shocker to me to see all these babies. But I do not think they look like them. I think they look like Arizona ones.) What kind do you think she is?
4 dogs (1 Rottie, 1 Beagle, 2 Min Pins) 
12 Birds (8 Cockatiels, 1 Bourke, 1 Parakeet, 1 Green Quaker and 1 Sun Conure and some fish.
grayzone got me to join. Thank you. Here to learn more info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brachypelma0861

Hey I'm also from SA from Johannesburg what kind of T's do you have?

---------- Post added 05-08-2012 at 12:47 AM ----------

Hey everybody
My name is Wade I live in Johannesburg South-Africa and I love my pets! I've got 3 T's ( B. albopilosum, G. pulchripes and Salmon pink birdeater. I also have an emperor scorpion and an albino corn snake! 
I'm studying Podiatry at the University of Johannesburg.


----------



## DrCaligari80

*Hello from pennsylvania*

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and have been checking it out for a couple of days and decided to join. Ive been keeping reptiles for a couple years now(mainly ball pythons and 1 blood python) But always wanted to get into Ts,just had to convince my wife, well the other day I showed her a pic of a brachypelma emilia and shes okay with it now(Right after she made a comment about how cute its fuzzy little butt was:sarcasm. I am 31 years old, A heavy equipment operator and have 3 children, 2 cats 4 snakes and soon a T.(as soon as its enclosure is finished, Ive had some days off because construction and rain really dont mix that well so ive been building an enclosure from a small aquarium im covering in oak and staining ebony.) Great site here and lots of info.....:biggrin:


----------



## Toomyka

Hello my name is Tamás Takács and i 20 years old. I'm from Hungary. At the age of 18 I bought my first spider.I want to learn more about the spiders. 
now i have: 
                 -0.1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
                 -0.1.0 Nhandu chromatus
                 -0.1.0 Brachypelma klaasi
                 -0.0.1 Pamphobeteus sp "platyomma"


----------



## sbullet

What's up guys, never noticed this introduction thread, so I thought I'd post.  I'm from green bay, WI.  Yea I'm a huge Packer fan, try and stop me.  I like to snowboard, alot, and think tarantula's are pretty cool too. Ride Granite Peak. 

I'm going to be a senior next year @UWSP.  PR/Marketing major, and will be attending Madison for grad school-- which will suck a lot. 420 friendly, like wiz khalifa, curren$y, classic rock, and hate hippies.  

holla


----------



## master wang

HI,MY name is SHI HAN WANG.I am a Tarantulas lovers from China,hoping to make more friends to play together^^


----------



## AngryMothNoises

Hello! My name is Lace! I am 16 years old and I love to get to know more people who like tarantulas. I have a Rose hair Tarantula and I love her!

Hope to get to meet more of you! Thank you!


----------



## TE exotics

*Newish to Tarantulas but not exotics.*

Hey. I have only had tarantulas for 1 year. Well 1 T for a year and have just recently added 2 more and would like to add a few more. Have kept snakes and geckos for quite a few years now.  Raise my own feeder rats and most all feeder bugs, except for the occasional hornworms for my bearded dragons. I like to know what my feeders are eating  I have a whole room dedicated to reptiles and inverts plus quarantine rooms. They have taken over my life and I do not mind.


----------



## Neitzchie

*Hello from Joburg*

Hi

My name is Mark

I have 48 Tarantula's, 33 different species. 

I'm in Joburg South Africa.


----------



## tarantulito

hello all, i am a long-time invertophile from as long as i can remember, as a kid in new mexico i used to catch tarantulas crossing the road and keep them for a couple of days before turning them loose. of course, this was long before i had ever heard of anyone keeping tarantulas as pets, or before i had a clue what a 'penultimate male' was.

i got into pet tarantulas / scorps / mantids / rattlers in a big way about 16 years ago, but simply didn't have the time or room any more, and haven't for a number of years.

but now i do, and am on the lookout for cheap tarantulas, scorpions, feeder insects, mantids, stag beetles, and more [but the rattlers will have to wait a bit  ]

i am glad to see a few other marylanders here, maybe i will see you at baltimore repticon 2012.


----------



## smknmoses

Hello my name is James and I live in northeast Louisiana. I am soon to be new to the tarantula hobby as soon as my son and I make are minds up on which one to get. :bruised:


----------



## Moshikoyo

The name's Calem and I hail from Bristol, England. All about old world arboreals and baboons. Liking the forum so far.


----------



## BrownRepresent

they call me mr.brown... here to learn as much as i can about tarantulas


----------



## SlingSlang

Hello everyone! Names Kland and I'm from Edmonton AB Canada. 

I used to have a huge fear of Arachnids buts have always had a soft spot for any creature big or small. I happened to see a pretty shriveled G rosea in a pet store and had to save it, as is the case with most of my pets lol. My Rosie's looking beautiful now I case you were wondering! I've expanded To having 3 Ts (g.rosea, a.seemani and l.paryhabana) and am excited to jump right into the hobby. I came to gain better knowledge of how to better care for Ts. 

Cheers!


----------



## BugCatcherJon

*Hello!*

I'm Jon. Rather new to the hobby, but I'm big on bugs and always have been.

Pleasure to be aboard!


----------



## invictus

Greetings! My name is Ken, I'm from Calgary, AB, Canada. I'm getting back into the bug-keeping hobby, having recently abandoned the reptile hobby. I tend to prefer the calmer species, even though I don't handle them much. However, I'd like to start breeding tarantulas in the near future, so I'm here to learn all I can. See you around!


----------



## naychur

*Sayin Hi*

I am a newbie in the T world, having my first sling (G. pulchripes) for almost 3 months.  I studied constantly for a month to see if I could get myself over my fear of spiders and I would say that I have accomplished my goal.  I am starting a reptile/amphibian/invertebrat educational program business and felt that I needed to face my fear head on.  Doesn't work out too well if I am trying to show an animal and I am terrified of it!  Needless to say, I now have a list of T's I would eventually like to get.  I should be getting my 2nd T by the end of this month (May 2012).  I am attracted to the terrestials more than the aborials and I am REALLY attracted to the ones that are docile and handleable.  I have watched ALL of RobC's videos (isn't there a certificate for that? :idea: ) and have also finished Steve F's videos on Ts.  I am just a sponge ready to soak up the knowledge.  I hope to be chatting with you some time in the future!


----------



## beaker41

Hey ! 
I'm 36, live in Idaho, been trolling around this board for all the info long enough, figured I'd make an account. 
I've kept T's off and on for years, lately doing more research into them. I've been keeping 4 L. para's for the last couple years, and recently picked up a bunch of new slings. I've got mainly NW Terrestrials but am cautiously curious about aboreals and even the famous pokies, maybe with enough knowledge and a good cage I will venture into that end of the hobby.


----------



## inle

*Hello from Texas!*

I joined because my son found a male Dynastes tityus beetle in a parking lot. Now we would like to catch him a mate or find some grubs to raise. The beetle is really fascinating. I've always been interested in giant millipedes there seemed to be lots of knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## khaos

Hi! My name is Katie, and I have discovered that t's are addictive! I am about to venture into the fascinating world of pokies. I don't really handle my t's unless its necessary, but love to watch them eat, remodel, etc: and try to do as much research as possible (this site it so helpful) to keep my t's happy and healthy.


----------



## Zeph

Hi everyone!  I thought it would be a good idea to join this forum to make up for my lack of knowledge, I also have "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide" to help me raise my four new spiderlings.

A little background, I had tarantulas growing up from the time I was very young, mostly rosehairs and and Texas browns (a couple I had caught in the wild).  I'd keep each adult for a year or so until we moved, but I couldn't say that I took the best care of them--my dad led me to believe that they only needed newspaper, crickets, and a wet sponge to be healthy.

I've done my research and have had my spiderlings for a couple weeks (Chilean Rosehair, Costa Rican Tiger Rump, Antilles Pinktoe, Brazilian Whiteknee).  They are all between .25" and .75" and I'm feeding them flightless fruit flies, meal worms, and dubia roaches.  I use cocofiber substrate and they seem to have ideal setups.

I'll probably post quite often needing advice!  I can't wait to explore the forums and see what I can learn.


----------



## Bugmom

*Hi from New Mexico*

Thanks to my dog's incessant barking drawing me out into the yard, I am now the owner of what is probably a female Aphonopelma chalcodes (I have this nagging feeling that I'm wrong though). If so, she'll be the third I've owned, and the largest so far. I'm happy to have a spider back in the house, as they are such awesome critters. She's very docile and even crawls into our hands willingly. I was a bit worried when she didn't eat for a few days after putting a couple crickets in there but she munched one today (kinda paranoid after the loss of two pets this year - an emp from what appeared to be a bad molt, and a sick ball python). 

I uploaded a few pictures to the gallery if you're curious to see her (and my sense of humor).


----------



## Benzo48

I've been a member for over a month now. I'm learning a lot. My name is Ben, I'm a land surveyor who also has experience in landscaping, tree trimming, and floors. 
My animal expertise lies in the husbandry and breeding of leopard geckos and corn snakes. I'm really more of a snake guy more than anything. However, my first exotic pet was a tarantula almost 15 years ago. I'm getting back into inverts and feel its time to expand my knowledge.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

hello all.    just joined the boards, but i've lurked for a while.  lots of good info on here.  after a couple years of owning a chilean rose, i've become quite addicted to t's over the past few months.  i'm looking forward to posting pics and chatting with the rest of you!


----------



## spidervenom

*hello from edmonton*

hi! i just recently got into the hobby, although i have had a rosie for about 2 years now. now my collection has started growing and im looking    to learn  as much as i can!


----------



## SuzukiSwift

*Im a newbie!*

Hey everybody!

My here's James, im a new member here, I just got a tarantula, Chilean Rose. My friend and I actually got her for another friends birthday as a joke, but we liked her so much that we decided to keep her! Haha if anyone has any advice on how to care for this species of tarantula then we'd be very grateful!


----------



## arachnidtobias

Might as well pop this open since there nothing to do..

Hello. My name is Kelvin and I'm studying Bio @.
From maryland; born and raised. 
I currently own 10 tarantulas and one emperor scorpion, however, I'm purchasing two more emperor's this saturday @ the harve de grace expo for breeding. 
I held my first T in Oct. 2011 and now, I'm an addict 
no, but seriously. It's kind of an addiction. I know one other guy in MD that's into T's as I am.
I'll be done with my collection once I obtain

-N.Tripepii 
-. 2 G. Pulchra
-2 OBT
-N. Chromatus
-C. Elegans
- 2 E. Campestratus

Until then, I'll see you @ every expo


----------



## Armpit

Hi there! I'm Monik, and I found this forum while looking up more information regarding a tarantula I recently acquired from a local pet store. The fun irony in this is that I went to said pet store for iguana supplies, and left with a tarantula. Four years earlier, when I acquired my iguana (just couldn't leave her there..), I went to the pet store looking for tarantula supplies. I still find this kind of amusing! Anyway, my first T was a great and docile older G. rosea which I named Mona Lisa (for her smile, obviously). Mona has since passed, and it has taken the last two years to convince my boyfriend they really aren't scary  and by convince, I mean I just randomly came home with one. Oops! As luck would have it, he's very supportive.

The newest addition to my zoo is an H. maculata, and is not a spider I would have normally chosen as my second. She seemed so very sad in that tiny open box, and everyone there was terrified of her. I am thankful for having the intelligence enough to do research before attempting to handle or provoke the T! I'm sure I don't need to clarify for all of you experts, but I am pleased that I know she is an arboreal African spider with a bite that can pack a very dangerous punch, and speed that could make a cheetah wince. While rehoming her the other day from a regular 20 gallon tank to a tall, self sustaining vivarium - I got to witness her speed and was extremely lucky to not lose her! She does seem to be more on the shy, defensive side. I have named her Ophelia, with hope it IS actually a female.

I'm going to stop rambling on! I guess what I'm trying to say is I'm definitely not stupid, but not an expert, I realize I have a very dangerous tarantula - but that's why I'm here  I'd love to share my experiences as an intermediate owner with a rocky trail ahead, and I hope for all and any input and help along the way!

(and well, come on....this hobby is addicting..you know we all want more. naturally i want to learn what T to get next!)

The photos are of Mona, and Ophelia respectfully! 

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Ethan

Hey,

I'm Ethan, and am new here.
I have been keepimg Ts and sorps and insects for a while now and am breeding some species at the moment.
I am in Australia, and we can only keep native Ts and scorps, but we do have some awesomw ones, like the rattlesnake Tarantula, and Liocheles sp. scorpion.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## 82 Carnage OBT

Whats up everyone ? Im Brandon. Im 30 and live in SouthBend Indiana. A self employed mechanic and tattoo artist. I have a 2" Mombasa Orange Baboon Tarantula (O.B.T), and a Honduran Curly Hair sling. I started keeping Ts when I was 18, had them for 6 years before they all left, took a break, but held one in a pet shop every chance I got. Now Im back at it and dont intend to quit any time soon. Have all ways had a facination with Ts. Most of my tattoos are of Spiders. My entire chest plate is a Web. Ive gotten great advice from this site ever since I joined. This is an AWESOME site. If your new and reading drop me some friend requests. Later.....B


----------



## DeidraDisaster

Hi!  My name is Deidra, I'm 27 and I currently only have two T's, a MMg. rosea and a female(??) h. lividum.  I used to have 15+ T's but lost several due to a divorce.  I am rebuilding my collection, can't wait to add more!  I am a cook by profession but I also do some pin up modeling on the side. I love ALL kinds of animals especially creepy crawlies.


----------



## EndofTime

*Ello!*

Heya! I just recently got my first part of my T collection a couple months ago now and figured I'd join the site I hear so much of for tarantula enthusiasts. I've always been interested in spiders of any kind as well as all other arachnids, insects and whatnot. Since '09 I've done research on them as pets but couldn't get my own. I heard of Arachnoboards from Jon3800 and Rob.C on youtube and now I hope to be a part of it just as anyone else in the hobby!

At the moment I only have a G. Rosea and Avic Avic but in time I'm hoping to get more!


----------



## sighshy

*Hello*

I am new to these boards and am looking forward to having experts answer questions I may have.  I posted a picture of my Avic Avic in the gallery.  The reply was quick which I appreciate.  I also posted some concerns with my Avic's recent behavior.  Please take a look and let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## ShaunHolder

*Returning member*

Hi all,

I used to post here a lot well over 7 years ago. I've kept two tarantulas for the last 9 years in that time and am just now 'getting back' into the hobby. Today I bought a B.Smithi from a nearby petstore and thought I'd stop by and see if these forums still existed. Glad to see arachnoboards is still around and going strong. I know I'm not exactly new, but considering the time frame I've been away, I'd say an introduction was in order.


----------



## joshb

*Hello from Redlands, CA*

Hey everyone.
Getting into T's as a pet for the first time. This seems like the board to join.

Nice to meet you all

J


----------



## Eona

Hello. I'm 20 and a college student. Majoring in psych and minoring in criminal justice, political science. I have 3 cats. No inverts, but I would love to get a tarantula or 2. My mom is not a fan of them so I'll probably have to hold off on getting one for a bit longer (but who knows).
Most of my time is spent gaming, reading, playing with the cats, watching anime, and of course studying. 
Even though I have no inverts I decided to join the site because I'm a fan of them. Since I do plan to own them one day I thought I'd go ahead and learn about caring for them now.


----------



## BigDaddyO

Hi. My name is Kirk. 25 year old engineer from Australia and long time scorpion breeder.

I am currently keeping around 100+ individuals and ~20 species of native australian scorpions. 
I noticed quite a few of these aren't currently in the species gallery here so I thought later I might post a few of my collection and then add the missing ones to the gallery.
For now here is a sneak peek. This is the as yet undescribed Isometrus sp. known as the Orange Tree scorpion. 
This particular shot is one of the few successful captive birthings in the species history.


----------



## ph3nom

*Hello from sunny South Africa.....*

Hi Guys,
I have been frequenting this forum since 2010 according to my profile. Was out of the hobby for a while but am back.
My name is Steven and for those on the tarantulas.co.za forum my profile name there is sk27. (tried to change my nick on here but couldnt get it rightoh
I am up to 12 T's now with another on order in a week or so. My list is in my signature.
I will try to post a picture thread today sometime on the various T's I have under my nick: ph3nom.


----------



## Kato

*hi all*

Hi Im Frankie and I have about 33 Tarantulas
All awesome colors wanna meet other  people who enjoy the hobby
And I make weekly videos on YouTube of all my  Tarantulas
So feel free to check the all out my screen name is 
Frankiekato149 
I hope to talk to all of u soon  take care!!!


----------



## iaminside

Why not introduce myself. About 15 years ago I had just recently moved and had to sacrifice my reptiles because my new pad did not allow them ( i should have lied about the pets question), I was at a chain pet store and they had a young grammostola rosea so i figured why not. it was the best of times, we cuddled, and we frolicked. A few kids later and quite few new living rooms she passed away. Shortly after a friend of mine, that shares a passion for insects, got me a l. parahybana sling as a present. since then i have been diving further and further into the hobby. Currently i have 4t's and 6 scorpions. i just recently realized the importance of making contacts within the hobby. i hope at some point to breed some nw terrestrials and (because of the wonderful information on this site) possibly set up a communal p. regalis commune. More than anything else I am here to learn and possibly share any knowledge I have.


----------



## deaconce

*Id like to introduce myself*

Hi everyone, my name is John.  I live in East Texas and I currently am a enthusiast.  I have the following t's

0.0.2 g. rosea
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana

ive kept t's for a while now but ive never attempted to breed them so any advice is welcome


----------



## PaulEWog

Hello, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Paul. I am currently keeping 7 different tarantula species 1.0 L. Violocoepes, 0.1 B. Vagans, 0.1 B. Albopilosum, 0.1 Dwarf Aphonopelma sp. "Mogoli" (Mogoli is erroneous but its what it was sold as.), 0.0.1 P. Irminia, 0.1? A. Avicularia and 0.0.1 Phormictopes canceroides. I also have been keeping reef aquariums for 17 years; and have kept poison dart frogs and snakes on and off over those years.


----------



## Legion09

Hello.  New Tarantula keeper here.  Wife got me a Chilean Rose Hair two weeks ago as an early Father's Day Gift.  This is due to my expressed interest in owning one.  We saw her in the Petco and noticed she only had 7 legs, one was lost for some reason and the attending clerk had no idea about it.  Well, I joked about a discount for it and a few days later my wife came home with her for me and even got the discount. lol  I promptly named her "7 of 8". ^_~

Well, I have been perusing the forums since then and have come to the conclusion it's female...(though I may be wrong).  Looking forward to taking care of her and seeing her regain a leg when she molts (if and when).


----------



## kalebo1

My name is Caleb. I live in North Carolina.  I recently purchase my first T. I have waited so long for this moment and it is finally here. I now own a B. Smithi sling. I have had it for almost a month now and it is now in premolt.... EXCITING!!! I can't wait to use this forum to discuss and ask questions about this wonderful hobby. I can see how this can become so addicting yet so therapeutic. I love it already.


----------



## oeanone

Hello, 
  My name is chuck. I have been housing ts for about twenty yrs. I got them from pet stores and friends. My MM A. Metallica passed about a month ago so i thought i would try shopping online for a new one. Well surprise to me there is a very large internet phenom now with ts. So i bought a A. Purpurea and an A. Versicolor. I might be a little shy and do not post much but i have been reading everything i can about all the great advice. Thank you everyone who made this hobby more enjoyable and easier to find great ts.


----------



## dh32682

*Hello*

My name is Daniel I am from Atlanta, Ga.  Everyone calls me Prettyboy for some reason.  I live south of Atlanta in Newman, Ga now and just got my first Tarantula a Acanthoscurria geniculata.  It's about 2 inches at the moment.  It seems to behave as predicted except it loves to borrow.  I put a small half cork bark in its small enclosure and it proceeded to burrow to the bottom of the substrate and close off one end of the hide.  I was shocked at how quick it accomplished this (less than 48 hours)   Anyway I wanted a Tarantula for a while and I finally got it.


----------



## PrettyHate

I feel like I should reintroduce myself since I have been on a hiatus for a few years now. Im Laura. I am currently in between homes while my partner is deployed overseas. Looking forward to moving into our place in Ottawa so that I can acquire some more Ts and move my current ones into their fancy permanent digs. I have 3 Ts at the moment-

1x female G. rosea (Alice, I have had her since 2003)
1x unsexed A. avic (Boots, I  have had "her" for only a couple months)
1x B. smithi sling (Amelia, Ive had her for a month)

Im hoping to maybe meet up with some T people in Ottawa since I wont know anyone when I move back there in the new year. If youre in Ottawa/surrounding area drop me a PM if youd like! I'd love to chat with you!


----------



## yerbache

*Hello from South Wales*

Hi all,

Total newbie, been an arachnophobe all my life (daft phobia inherited from my mother) and after toying with the idea for years I bought my first G.rosea last weekend..

Well, now I'm bonkers for the little guys so I'm buying an Avic later in the week and a B.smithi for my girlfriend after that.  I may develop a minor obsession.

I'm in South Wales UK and work as a forester for a living.


----------



## icemanx2

*Newbie here *

Hi guys! I'm from the Philippines, I am a noob in this kind of hobby and staring to love it. 
I have a B. Smithi and Chaco sling, both have a great appetite, also got a 2i and 3i HH scorps and planning to buy 2pc 2i asian black forest this week.


----------



## Faralie

hi everyone. I'm not exactly new (have had dozens of Ts over the years) but I figured it was time to quit lurking and say hi. I live up in Montana and Ts are just one of my many passions in life. Cheers!


----------



## James501

Hi, my name is James. I'm from Lancashire in the Uk, I've been in the hobby for 5 years now and currently have a Grammostola rosea (Charlotte the Chilien rose) and two Damon diadema (Mowgli and Klaus the Tanzanian tailless whip scorpions) I'm currently working on expanding my collection now I have my own place!


----------



## creepmeout

*Sharing the Love*

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Love nature and recently moved out into the woods where nature is beginning to wear out its welcome! I admire you all, as I am absolutely terrified of most everything with legs other than my dogs. My question to you all is how might I get thousands of millipedes...large and small...to stop committing suicide in my pool on a nightly basis? I just thought with your expertise you might have a ecologically friendly answer. I will be sure to post some pictures of some of the spiders that seem to follow me throughout my day, I think they sense my fear and put their friends up to it.


----------



## djamesgoody

I'm Dan. Complete and totally newbie in the invert world..... was brought into the fold by one of the greatest people in my life, so I trust this will become a lifelong thing from here on out.....

I just recently got a G. Pulchra (actually myself and my friend both).... and also a P. Cancerides, with whom I am completely unfamiliar!

But while here I'll say that NetBugs was a great resource for us, and Anastasia really went above and beyond any expectation when sending us stuff. 

Anyway..... that's my invert story.... it will develop.


----------



## Aviara

Hello all  I'm Lindsay, and while I am extremely new to keeping tarantulas, I am already in love with the hobby. I have kept reptiles and aquariums for awhile now, but only got my first T about a month ago. Nevertheless, I find her more fascinating than most of the other "critters" I own. In addition to tarantulas, I think millipedes are adorable and own a few, and my first "pets" were isopods gathered from my garden a few years back.  I'm extremely excited to be a part of a community that shares my passion for invertebrates, and look forward to gaining knowledge and getting to know people here as I expand my collection!


----------



## Woochops

hi all, im from atlanta and new to the hobby. i dont have any tarantulas yet. if youre local to the atlanta area, feel free to message me if you have spiders or spiderlings to sell, any tips or just to say hey.


----------



## SukioVic

*NewComer*

Just wanted to say hey.  I'm SukioVic.  I have two T's and a cat.  I've read Arachnoboards for a while but finally wanted to join.  I'm thinking of adding another T and am looking for info on some species I am considering.  So for that reason, and to share photos of my lovely girls, is why I am here.


----------



## Dandizette

Greetings, all!

I just came into a beautiful little male (?) A. avicularia by a round about way. At my library, we had an Eric Carle party and brought in lots of critters to show the kids. The fellow who brought in a tarantula for The Very Busy Spider is getting rid of all his tarantulas to 'find a girlfriend'. So, as the resident herp keeper and entomology enthusiast, I ended up with the little guy.

I've named him Bootsy Collins and have happily been reading through the forums and learning a lot. Pleased such a high quality place exists for me to do part of my research into good t. keeping. : )


----------



## Kyle85

*Hello everyone!*

Hello my name is Kyle and I live in eastern nc. I just ordered my first T and I'm going crazy waitin for the little dude....s/he is an A. Versicolor and it's name will be Haze <3!!! Hopefully Haze will be here tomorrow...fingers crossed!


----------



## kkmmnn

hey all. my name is Tyler and i live in Minnesota. i got into the idea of designing a really cool terrarium for a critter i wanted, and i love spiders. last summer there was a giant real spider that webbed up a corner of my deck, we would toss other bugs in there at night that were attracted to out porch light and the little sucker would come flying out and grab whatever we threw in there, it was a hoot.

decided to get a T and a legit terrarium for the little bugger. ended up getting (saving) a G. rosea from the LPS, it had the dreaded sponge water, super tall tank and everything else bad haha. figured i could provide a better house, so got a custom 7 gal acrylic terrarium, coco sub, a nice hide, a cool background and some desert plants for the tank. 2 plants seemed crowded so now it's just a fake cactus.

anyways, thought i'd introduce as i've been lurking for a while. love all the setups a lot of you guys have. i plan on getting a sling soon and watching it grow. my daughter, who is almost 3, loves watching the T in it's house. not the most exciting critter tbh, just sits on top of the hide all day/night... thing doesn't move for anything haha. next T will be more exciting i think, NW arboreal so i can really have fun customizing the tank

here's a pic of my G. rosea right after she was rehomed. she climbed on top of that hide and hasnt been off it for more then 30 seconds at a time since then


TLDR; howdy everyone, i'm Tyler and my first T is a G. rosea


----------



## komoda

i got my first tarantula today (A Female Chilean Rosehair) probley one of the coolest pet ive had


----------



## BoehmeiBabe

Hello everyone  My name is Danielle, I'm 16 years old and I currently reside just east of Calgary AB, Canada. Im new to the hobby, and my first T is a lovely B.boehmei juvi, who completely demolishes the boehmei stereotype and he is only the beginning to what will be and extensive collection.


----------



## Gilberator

Hey y'all,
My name is Dave and I'm from Portland, CT. I always was very interested in spiders. I had a couple traumatizing events with them as a teen and started to fear them. Then I started watching T videos and realized I was being a baby. I captured a spider from around my house and studied it for awhile. After all that I now own a Brachypelma albopilosum which is 1" and already has a great appetite!!!!! I spend TOO much time on here already and I'm really happy with the people I've talked to on here. Great site keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Treebeard

Hello,
I'm an italian breeder of some inverts...
I'm degree in natural science...
I hope to learn a lot from the best global forum of invertebrates!

regards


----------



## wphelps

Hi , my name is Wallace and I am new to the world of T's. I have been doing some reading and I am waiting on my 
enclosure to arrive and then on to getting my 1st T....she will be a Mexican Redknee and she is about 2.5" and the
next is to find a female Green Bottle Blue. I hope that I can learn alot here and make some good friends.


----------



## tjrd83

*My first Post!*

Hello everyone. My name is Tim and I'm from northern Illinois. I have to be honest that I have been nothing but a lurker for about two months now and I want to change that even if its a simple "hey thanks for the info" in someones post. This site is awesome and all the regulars seem great so its going to be fun talking to all of you.


----------



## RabidWombat

*New to T's*

Hey all, I'm new to T's and will be joining your forum community.  I'm located in the east San Diego, CA.

I picked up my first T a little over a week ago at the reptile show out here.  I got a euathlus sp blue sling at the recommendation of the seller.  It looks like a beautiful species.  I am quickly learning that this is an addicting hobby to start up.  I've been pouring over youtube videos, posts here and elsewhere, and whatever I can find.  I'm astounded by the beauty that can be found with T's.  I had no idea.  I am really having to restrain myself from picking up a few more. 

I look forward to chatting with you all.

RW


----------



## Dallas

Hello!!!! I am new to this forum but not with tarantulas... I love my Singapore as well as my Green Bottle Blue!!!! But seeing you are not used to teh speed of a Green Bottle, I think that it is a good idea to stick with ones that as a little less skittish as well as more even tempermant. Now the kind that I am talking about are ones like Rose Hairs, or anything that has a scientific name beginning with Grammostola or Brachypelma.... The more colorful tehy are teh more that you do not want them to be your first tarantula. Anther thing that you need to really be aware and weary about is what is known as Old World species as well as New Worlds... Old worlds are venomus to the extent that some wil get sick if bitten and may need medical attention. Old worlds are nice one minute and tehn bipolar the next. New worlds are more prone to kick hairs on their butts before biting to warn you that they are getting aggitated. I hope that this helps a little with your decision. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions and good luck finding your 8 legged buddy!!! 
Dallas


----------



## Risky

I was about ready to create my own arthropod forum since I couldn't find a decent one until I stumbled upon this board.  I definitely like what I've seen on here so far!  Seems like a lot of great info and great people.  

My name is Brent and I spend half my time in Vancouver, WA and the other half in Everett, WA.  I just recently picked up two female Emperor Scorpions.  This is my first time working with scorpions, but in the past I had a lot of experience with herpetology.


----------



## Taysha

Well guys, I know Im new here and all but to introduce myself I wanted to let everyone know I just started a blog!
http://arachnidgirl.blogspot.com/

Im 18 female college student from the deep south and I've been into arachnids since I was about seven or eight years old. After a few years of being away from the hobby I've recently started my collection again. Its small but it is slowly growing! I've already run into some intresting things and I will be posting about them within the next couple of days. Id love to make some connections here and maybe I could follow some of you guys too! 

Taysha


----------



## Hagrid

I'm amazed nobody took this name!
Glad to be part of the forum, and the hobby!


----------



## Bloodbird

My name is Rose and I picked up my first tarantula, a G. rosea from a reptile show held locally.
After that I fell in love with the hobby. I can definitely see myself housing multiple tarantulas in
the future so I'd better start learning as much as I can lol. This forum was recommended to me
by a breeder.


----------



## stussyroyce187

*Greetings for the Philippines*

Hey everyone! Stussy Royce here. Newbie exotic pet hobbyist here from the Philippines!


----------



## kelvintheiah

welcome stussyroyce187. from where in the philippines are you? im from cavite. its nice to see some pinoys here.



stussyroyce187 said:


> Hey everyone! Stussy Royce here. Newbie exotic pet hobbyist here from the Philippines!


----------



## Smokin Joe

Hello Everyone. I'm Joe. I kinda fell into the tarantula hobby by accident. I am 45 years old and had been keeping fish for 40 years. About a year ago a friend at work was trying to give away a Chilean Rosehair that his roommate wanted to release. I took her as a gift for my 10yr old son. He was less than thrilled with her, but I was "bitten" so to speak. 

Since then, all the fish have been given away and the tanks are now earmarked for future aquisitions. 3 weeks ago my first new addition arrived: an Acanthoscurria geniculata sling about an inch in size. So far, so good. I'm looking forward to seeing the size change when it molts!

I really love this site and look forward to chatting with all of you.


----------



## noob5000000

I used to really hate spiders and, regrettably, I was a 'kill on sight' type of hater. However, over time, my fear led to research which then led to fascination and a genuine interest. I have learned the error of my ways and I'm actually kind of a fan now. I don't think I'm comfortable enough yet to let a spider of any type crawl on me, but I am okay with being near them, and catching them.

I caught a Grass Spider (_Agelenopsis_ of some type, not sure exactly which species) in my yard. Its leg span is about 1.5", which is pretty big for this area from what I've seen. I'm keeping it in a large plastic pitcher, and feeding it moths.

I also have a small (.75") Wolf spider than I'm keeping in a separate plastic container.

This is a great forum. I really like reading about other people's spiders and tarantulas, and looking at pictures and videos.


----------



## S2000

Hello everyone, I'm not big on introductions.  I like tarantulas and true spiders a lot.  I've owned a lot and am reasonably informed on the different species temperaments and husbandry etc.  I'm not really into other arachnids. 

I'm a college senior in NJ.  I work in NYC.  I'm also a car guy.  

That's about it.


----------



## KDiiX

Hey,
I'm the new one :-D
My name is Daniel, I'm from Bremen/Germany some of you might know Bremen as the city which produces Beck's.
I'm keeping mostly scorpions but also some tarantulas.
If you interested in what I'm keeping here's my list of animals:
Tarantulas: 1.1.0 A.versicolor 
0.0.3 A.purpurea
 0.1.0 P.murinus rcf 0.1.0
 B.smithi 
1.0.0 B.klaasi 
2.2.0 P.smithi

Sscorpions 3.13.0 Smeringurus mesaensis 
2.1.0 Parabuthus villosus "oranje" 
0.1.0 Hottentotta caboverdensis 
0.0.5 Hottentotta saulcyi 
0.0.1 Hottentotta judaicus 
1.1.0 Hottentotta jayakari 
2.2.0 Orthochirus afghanus 
0.0.5 Androctonus crassicauda (jordanien) 
0.1 Androctonus australis hector morph 
0.1.2 Androctonus australis australis morph
 0.1.8 Androctonus australis 
0.0.3 Uroplectes olivaceus 
0.0.3 Uroplectes fischeri light morph 
0.0.4 Uroplectes planimanus 
0.0.1 Mesobuthus caucasicus 
0.0.7 Lychas mucronatus 
0.0.1 Leirus quinqestriatus
0.1 Bothririus coriaceus

I will add some scorpion and tarantula clips of my YouTube channel later in the correct threads ;-)


----------



## Gorazd

Hey everyone, so glad to have found this place. I'm a total noob in this but have always been fascinated by pretty much all creatures. The thing that made me join this forum is my new obsession with house centipedes. Caught a few this season but let them go soon afterwards cause I didn't want to kill'em by not knowing how to care for them properly. So now I'm hoping to learn as much as I can before trying to hang out with these magnificent creatures. Btw it's really reassuring to see sensible people that don't go nuts and all panicky around crawlies, gathered in one place. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## green warrior

hi im green warrior and i like spiders


----------



## Fossa

Hey all,

I'm CJ from the UK, I've kept reptiles for around ten years now, worked with birds of prey, reptiles, and inverts in an educational setting and finally persuaded the better half to let me add some T's to our collection....thankfully she's now hooked! 

Signed up here as it has been a wealth of information and too many times have I tried to join in the discussions and never got round to joining.

I have to edit films and record conferences to pay for my animal addiction nowadays but in my spare time I play in a death/doom band playing guitar and singing:evil:!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fa341009

Hi, my name is Matthias.

I'm from Belgium. I recently bought my first Tarantula, a Brachypelma Boehmei named Humus (2 years old, about 3 inches large). I mostly used this forum to get to know all about tarantula's. I would like to thank al people on this board for providing usefull information and answering questions I had spinning in my head for quite a while. 

I build those backplates for aquaria (rocks / wood, ...) and I really wanted to do the same for a terrarium. So I became really interested in spiders, I started building a terrarium and the result was beautiful. I kept it all pretty dark so the orange colors of my Boehmei would stand out. She is still young so her colors should become more intense in the future. She also has some sort of Lion King rock above her burrow (cave) where she likes to eat her freshly cought preys. I have her for about 3 weeks now and she is becomming more and more active, almost showing herself all the time. I have not handled her yet, but I do want to hold er on my hands for at least one time. I hope she won't bite or shed some hairs..


----------



## MissDeatherage

Hello Everyone!

My name is Amber & after reading on these forums for what seems like forever I decided to join.
I've only been keeping tarantulas for about 5 months but i've loved every second of it.
My MM G. rosea recently passed away but I hope to bring another one into my life very soon.
The only T I have at the moment is an A. avic named Isaac Clarke.
He's super sweet.
I hope to get more T's soon since it is very true that you can't just have one!


----------



## Papoose

*Wup yall*

New member from Kansas. Always been interested in scorpions and after I caught a hefty wolf spider my interest in inverts seems to have exploded. Sadly the spider passed when I was out of town (i think it was jumped by crix as I put way too many in there), but after that I decided to dive in and get an Emperor Scorpion. Ive sexed her as a her and shes fairly young from what I can tell because the telson is still a whitish yellow color. At some point I will upload pics.


----------



## Matty9557

I started collecting scorpions around September last year, I got myself my first spiders in January, I know have a nice collection of spiders, most are quite common but I have a few difficult to obtain species. We don't have much choice here in Australia, Theraphosids are protected in my state and are illegal to keep or collect in others. I'm based in Brisbane and I've started catching some of my own spiders with the help of a mate. There seems to be a lot more information on here than my local forum, there seems to be a larger diversity of how people keep things which I'll be interested to learn about.


----------



## Sharno

Hello from So Cal.
I got my first B Smithi when I was around 10. Took a break and then had a mini zoo in my office in my first job with a few b smithis and a cobalt blue or two, then retired the collection to a friend when changing jobs and having no where to rehouse the zoo.  Many years later now getting back into it after purchasing a p metallica sling. Wish me luck!


----------



## pinyonya

Hello my names Angelina, 

I live in newyork and was petrified of tarrantulas for the longest. Then i went to a reptile show in white plains and saw some guy holding a cute little blue thing (A. Versi) i was amazed i stayed at his stand throughout the whole show and eventually baught one it was my favorite. Currently i own 2 versi slings & a b. Smithi juvi , gonna get more t's next show cant wait!


----------



## Buschman

*Well hey there!*

New to the forum, uh let's see here... I'm 18 years old, just got my first T yesterday(Rose Hair). I live in Louisville Ky and I'm going to be attending UofL in the fall for a degree in business. I like video games, comicbooks, reptiles, amphibians, and now Ts. Thanks for having me!:biggrin:


----------



## sugarsandz

Hi I'm Emily and I got my first tarantula (Grammostola rosea) from my sister who bought it on a whim and then got bored with it a month or so later.  Short story long, until a year or two ago I was completely terrified of spiders big or small, my fear was so bad that I couldn't sleep if I knew one escaped into my house! I never killed them, I'd have my husband catch and release them lol.  Anyway, I started watching wolf spiders in my yard and was intrigued by them and then I started looking at all of the other spiders I'd come across instead of running and screaming.  Needless to say now I love them and am no longer afraid of them.  I love my rosie and want to add more spiders eventually, I want to take my time though as I'm still learning what to do.  It made me sad that my sister would so casually get rid of an animal just because she wasn't interesting and she couldn't hold her.  I don't need to pick her up to enjoy her, just watching is enough!

Sorry the post is so long!  Oh yeah I also have two pugs and a cat.  I came to this site because I want to learn more about tarantulas from people that actually have experience with them, and so I can learn to take the best care of my tarantula!


----------



## Greentriple

Greetings. I'm clearly new here, and thanks to my lovely wife I now am the proud owner of a Grammastola pulchripes. It is about 1.5" in size. I look forwarded to learning and sharing here. 

Until such time.


----------



## Snakehandler

Hey folks, obviously I'm a newbie here, and relatively new to keeping arachnids too! I am an Australian based educator, running a business called Snakehandler (hence the user name) where we teach kids about the wonderful world of reptiles....I have no started the interesting journey into invertebrates too, mainly to teach basic classification to young kids and to help inspire the next generation of keepers and researchers! I look forward to learning as much as I can from this forum!  At this stage the only spider that I have is Phlogius crassipes, the whistling or barking tarantula (we can only keep natives here btw).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesliefox719

Hey, I'm Leslie, and I am addicted to tarantulas.

Okay, now that that's out, whew lol, I love tarantulas and wanted to join a forum where if I have questions or need someone more experienced to help me out with any of my T's, so here I am.

Look forward to chatting with other "spider" people!


----------



## Helga

Hi 
My name is Helga and I come from Iceland but live in Norway. Insects have always facinated me since i can remember but now is the first time i can have them as a hobby, both becouse they are hard to come by in Iceland and my mom hates them. My favorites are spiders (T's & Trues), centepedes and beatles (big and colorful always gets my attension) 
Came here to know more people in the hobby and learn more about the creatures that have fasinated me for so long. 
I mostly have spiders but adding a scolopendra hardwikie to my collection.. I know maybe not a good first pede but I just love them so much!! Gonna give it my best  promise!( I try to study up befor getting an animal, though finding anything about them is kind of hard sometimes) Coming tomorrow so might post some pics of it then ^^ cant wait! 
See ya around!


----------



## Kato

follow me in youtube and see all my Tarantula
my screen name is 
Frankiekato149
subscribe if u like

---------- Post added 08-01-2012 at 08:18 PM ----------

follow me in youtube and see all my Tarantula
my screen name is 
Frankiekato149
subscribe if u like


----------



## Rubix89

*New T owner!*

Hello and good afternoon everyone.

My name's Mike, i'm 22 and i'm from England, i live in a small town called Wigan.

I have a Doberman Pinscher and a ginger Tom Cat 

I am new to this site and also new to the wonderful world of Tarantulas.
I bought my very first Tarantula on the 28/07/2012 she's a beautiful Chilean Rose hair with a pink/peach colour to her, i'm not so sure how old she is, but she isn't very big

I'm mainly on this site (and a few others) as she is my first ever Tarantula (and no doubt won't be the last) and I would like to do right by her.

So I guess i'm after tips and advice and anything people would like to suggest from beginners to professionals. PM's welcome.

Thanks for reading guys. Take care.


----------



## acrooks

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. My name is Adam and I'm from Texas. Long story short I was up in the attic at my parent's house when I spotted my old 2.5 gallon tank I housed my Grammostola rosea in when I was a kid. I still had an old coconut shell hide I made as well as a shallow water dish so I decided to get back into the hobby. I went to my T hunting spot and within 10 minutes I caught a juvenile Aphonopelma anax (I think). That was about a month ago and as of today I have 8 Ts which are mostly slings.


----------



## Metasolpuga

*Hello!*

My name is Afton Kern and I am highly interested in arachnids, particularly Solfugids. I currently have an Eremobatid female who is gravid and I am doing everything I can to make sure she is comfortable. Would like to own a tarantula someday (not an old world tarantula though!)


----------



## girliness

*Joined in an attempt to locate feeder mice - African Pygmy Mice*

Hello everyone.  I am not currently a tarantula person, although I did have a Rose-Haired several years ago. Actually, some posts from this site came up in the Google search I am slowly picking through in this seemingly endless game of "Needle in a Haystack" - looking for African Pygmy mice. Many of the people who breed them do so as reptile or spider feeder mice because the pinkies are about the size of a pinto bean (or smaller). They are extremely difficult to find (if not impossible) in any other circles. They don't do well in a line-breeding scenario as is okay for standard mice and rats - they eventually develop patchy fur, hunched backs, and other issues from inbreeding - so my hope is to locate several completely separate sources on the little things so that I can selectively breed them and thereby strengthen the bloodlines.

So that is why I have joined and am thankful to have been accepted into the group. I am in Texas, but also currently have family in Colorado, Florida, and California, and also have a contact that claims he can get discounted rates for us (he has Pygmy mice and wants more, too, for the same reasons) with Delta Airlines. So if any of you have, have access to, or know of anyone who currently or even used to have (because they may remember or still know who to contact) African Pygmy mice, I would be extremely grateful for any referrals or contact info.

Thanks again for the add, and I hope to hear back from some of you on these little guys!


----------



## uncle charlie

Hi all. My name is Francois and I come from sunny South Africa.

I got my first tarantula about a year ago to"scratch the itch" as I have always wanted a tarantula. Figured the best way to see if the hobby was for me was to get one and I started of with a N Chromatus. About a month later I got myself a H Lividum. It took about 7 months for me to really get into things and I am now sitting with 45 lovely Tarantulas ranging from G Rosea to P Metallica/X Immanis and so on. 

The only thing left to say is that I fell in love with tarantulas and can't imagine ever leaving the hobby!

Hope to learn tons from you guys

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CR33P3R

Hi I am CJ from Los Angeles. I am a college student and I have been crazy about bugs since I was a kid.  I have a bug blog at cjsbugs.tumblr.com .  Currently my invert collection is smaller than I would like because I am moving to the dorms in a year and technically pets aren't allowed (but that isn't going to stop me from bringing some of my Ts), but currently I have five tarantulas.  One is a juvie A. versicolor, one is an unidentified New World sling that a pet shop owner gave me for free, one is a A. purpurea sling, one is a juvie G. pulchra (which I have to sell soon) and the other is an adult female G. pulchra.  I also have an A. metallica breeding pair coming in the mail next week and soon I may rescue a H. lividium from a pet shop down the street where it is being cared for improperly. I also want to get into mantids soon, the orchid mantis and the spiny flower mantis are both on my wishlist. Oh, and I also have my eye out for a Tanzanian Tailless Whip scorpion.


----------



## Archduke

Hi Guys,

I'm Mark, from Singapore.  I've been into the hobby for quite a number of years.  I do butterfly watching/photography as a hobby, till a friend introduced these fascinating creatures to me, in which I have been fascinated by them till now.  Having some basic knowledge of the of the latin names to sort out the genuis and species from butterfly watching is rather useful to getting the names of the Ts correct.  I am usually lurking on the forums and I've decided to register and start chatting with the folks here.  

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Akatsuki

Hey guys,

My name is Sophie, and I'm from Ireland. I've had an interest in T's for almost 4 years. I finally got my first T for Christmas 2010, and have 
been hooked ever since! After a few months of checking out the forums, I finally decided to register!


----------



## Erebus

Hi, 

My name is Jayden and i've been interested in T's for a while. I got my first T (Grammostola rosea) last year. I'm currently saving to get some more T's.


----------



## Anansi12

Hello fellow arachnophiles! My name is Malcolm. I've stopped by threads here via Google searches numerous times, so I figured I may as well join. Like many (probably most) others, my first spider was a Chilean Rosehair. A second Rosie  and a couple of scorpions were soon to follow, as well as various other exotic pets. I took a break for a couple years, but I'm back and more interested than ever.


----------



## anbuAburame

well im 24 yrs old...i have 8 ball pythons, 4 leopard geckos, 2 tokay geckos, 2 baby emperor scorpions, and in the last 4 months I have collected 8 T's...2 rosies (one rcf), a pinktoe, a chaco golden knee, a mexican fireleg, a salmon pink birdeater, a curly hair, and just yesterday i got a 2 inch "OBT"  the rosies are both 3 1/2 to 4 inch, the pinktoe is almost 3 inches, and the rest are 1 inch, cept the birdeater its about 1 cm lol...im here because every time i search something in google it brings me here so i figured its easier to just start here...me and my gf love exotic animals and love to hear peoples opinions about all sorts of stuff to do with them...happy to be here


----------



## derp105

Hey my name is Peter, I signed up because I love tarantulas, and I have a Brachypelma Boehmei and a couple of Dubia roaches. But I will be getting more tarantulas in the near future!


----------



## GetitGooty

*Hello!*

Hello! I Am Geri - I am 27, I have 10 Tarantulas - 5 slings, 1 adult and 4 sub adults! I also have horses and breed/Show Rottweilers! I love the exotic colored spiders! I am raising and building my collection and eventually ( after much more research ) want to try my hand at breeding! These forums are a great source of information!


----------



## dwise8594

*Hello eveyone*

Just figured I would say hello to everyone, been on here for a few weeks now and interacted with a few folks.  Been in the hobby since i was 12 or 13 started by going to reptile shows and buying anything I could get my little hands on, lol.  Then life kicked in when I turned 20, left for college and my pets got sold to friends and local pet stores.  10 years later i'm getting back in the game and forgot how much fun this all is.


----------



## Buck0525

*'Ello*

Hi, I'm Jeff. I began my obsession young with the wolf spider. Then the first time I saw a tarantula, I knew this was going to be my life-long hobby. Every day is a learning experience watching these amazing creatures. Cheers, have a good day everyone!


----------



## Al3s

Hi guys. I'm from Spain, 30 years old and new to the hobby . On 18th July arrived my 1 year 8 months old Brachypelma smithi and i'm very happy with her (or him, i don't know yet). I usually don't post in forums but i wanted to say hi because it looks like a lot of nice people around here.


----------



## spidergirl17

*Hello*

Hi my name is Niki and my fiance and I just picked up a Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula yesterday.  I have been doing a lot of research about tarantulas is general and stumbled upon this forum.  I hope to learn a lot about my new little pet.


----------



## exinsectphob

Albuq, NM - Hello, I joined to ask advice on removing a Black Widow and her eggs from current location above my front door. I confess that 1 year ago I would have used pesticide or some implement to remove immediately. But my attitudes are changing; live, learn, and let live, ok? Also, to overcome my bug 'phobia', I now endeavor to catch my house guests and pop them outside, (not easy for a bug phobe!) & read up on the species that are regulars inside my house. As a result, I enjoy my OUTDOOR house guests, especially the web weavers, and feel superior to my ignorant neighbors, lol... But this is 1st time for me willing to RE-HOME a Widow.   
(FYI: Yes, my 1st post- I joined to get advice on the widow but I am going to stick around bc this is all very interesting.  We've got regular centipede varieties, solf's, funnel weavers, wolf spiders, small scorpions, and Jerusalem crickets, etc cruising around, all of them pretty cool (but still make my skin crawl!)I have some great pictures! Ill post im time. Peace.


----------



## MattyMoff

*HI Im Matt*

Hey everyone , im matt and from Surfers Paradise , Queensland , Australia . came across this forum while looking up Invertebrates as i have an interest in all these creepy crawlys . as a kid i had always had alot of  creatures . to name some .Green tree frog , Blue tongue Lizard , rhinoceros beetle,Huntsman spider , golden orb spider ,   and anything i could find really .  at the moment i currently have 2 large desert scorpions (urodacus yaschenkoi) and 3 baby one's , and will be adding to my collection next week . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 so thats me and thats one of my scorpions maximus ( he is quite aggressive )


----------



## bull04

*Hello*

Hey, my name is Beau. I'm 16 years old and I'm from Eagle Mountain, Utah.

I sorta picked up tarantula owning to get over my arachnophobia, but I realized a couple weeks ago that it's much more amazing than that. I'm sorta addicted.

I can't wait to get a 3rd T! I've only owned tarantulas, and haven't had any other exotic pets.

I have:
1 _Grammostola rosea_ named "Sasha" (around 3"-3 1/2" big.)
1 _Brachypelma smithi_ sling named "Natalia" (Only about 1/4" big.)


----------



## GuyFawkes

Hello, my names Mike and I just picked up a Avicularia metallica today so after lurking here for a year or two I thought I'd sign up. 

I look forward to getting to know everyone and sharing my experiences with Tarantulas and Reptiles, and just generally having fun.

See ya around the forums!


----------



## Volfgang

Hi people, my name is Uros live in Serbia (Belgrade) and teraristika year deal. I am 16 years old, 17 soon . On this forum I learned a lot about spiders and scorpions .My pet andinus imperator, Heterometrus petersii, Pantherophis guttatus, and Grammostola pulchripes  . I apologize if my sentences are difficult to understand, I do not know to speak good English and therefore I use a translator (Google translate)

This is me, and these snakes are not mine 











This is my favorite pet Pandinus imperator


----------



## BigOsol

*greetings!*

Hi guys and gals, I'm Fritz, I'm new in this hobby, i also have tarantula's and scorpion for a beginner like me, i also have 2 baboon tarantulas and 2 p. irminia's. i'm also easy to get along with.


----------



## Butler

Hi everyone, 

All the way from Holland, 31 years old, and owning t' s since early 2012. So, all new and lots to learn  In Holland the group of people that own spiders and exchange information and such on a forum, is small. So here I am! 

Don't let the nick misguide you, I won't be serving drinks.


----------



## AmicusLuporum

*Hello*

Hi, I am living in North Bay, Ontario, Canada and am 19 years old, turning 20 soon. I recently bought an emperor scorpion, unfortunately due to my inexperience she died, but I will soon have another. 

I grew up with arachnophobia, and am just now getting over it. My landlady technically doesn't allow pets, but after talking to her, I found out that it is due to allergy concerns. So I decided that an invertibrate would make a good pet, and that it would not cause allergy problems. 

I am a full-time Univserity student at a University here in town, and I currently volunteer at a recently opened exotic pet store that cannot afford to pay employees, but the job reference is good enough as the only other job I have worked was in my family's landscaping company, and most places here won't accept family as references on resumes.


----------



## S2000

AmicusLuporum said:


> Hi, I am living in North Bay, Ontario, Canada and am 19 years old, turning 20 soon. I recently bought an emperor scorpion, unfortunately due to my inexperience she died, but I will soon have another.
> 
> I grew up with arachnophobia, and am just now getting over it. My landlady technically doesn't allow pets, but after talking to her, I found out that it is due to allergy concerns. So I decided that an invertibrate would make a good pet, and that it would not cause allergy problems.
> 
> I am a full-time Univserity student at a University here in town, and I currently volunteer at a recently opened exotic pet store that cannot afford to pay employees, but the job reference is good enough as the only other job I have worked was in my family's landscaping company, and most places here won't accept family as references on resumes.


Welcome. 

I don't know how schools operate in canada, but have you tried getting credits from working as an 'intern' for the store?  Depending on your major, there's multiple ways to swing that.


----------



## Levyon

Hello! Just joined.  I thought it might be fun to join the forums since I just recently got my first tarantula and am very new to caring for it.
I currently have a Pink-Toe, but eventually want another Pink-Toe, Rose Hair and maybe an Emperor Scorpion. 
I work at a pet store, which is where I got my new friend.


----------



## DoctorBones

"Hi, my name is Chris, and I'm an arachnoholic..."

Another long-time arachnophobe here...at 41 I'm finally getting over that.  It started out with browsing the Spiders subreddit one day while bored, just to freak myself out, and the horrified fascination slowly gave way to just-plain-fascination.  I just this week acquired a B. albopilosum and a B. vagans, both slings about 1-1/4", from Grin here on Arachnoboards (she was REALLY nice to deal with, btw...very friendly and helpful, and seems like she really knows her Ts).  I just may be hooked.  The phobia still rears its head sometimes but it's less and less of a problem the more exposure I get and (especially) the more I learn.  I can think of about 5-6 more species I'd like to have, just off the top of my head, and the list keeps growing.  My wife doesn't share my newfound enthusiasm, but I'm fortunate that she's very tolerant of my little quirks and the creatures that come with them


----------



## Angelfyr9

*Hello from Maryland *

I belong to another pet forum, and there have been a number of threads on pet tarantulas.  Growing up, I believed it was wrong to harm a spider and was always fond of them, but was more into pocket pets.  That and when I thought T, I thought of the sad looking Rosie's you see in pet stores.  After seeing a picture of a baby A. Versicolor, I fell in love.  I started doing some research, bought my T Keepers Guide, and started collecting gear for my T kit.  I was about a month into it, and found out that the county I live in doesn't allow T's (stupid Fairfax County!).  Sadly, I put everything away, and pushed aside my desperate craving for a tiny blue baby.  

I think it has been about a year and a half now, and I'm in the process of moving in with my SO who lives in Maryland.  I AM allowed to have a T here :biggrin: (or three).  I know I want my A. Versicolor sling, but after visiting my SO's parent's in Tucson I really want an Aphonopelma too... and maybe a C. Perezmilesi...   I am going to continue with my plan of building my kit and doing lots of research.  Once the kit is complete and I have the spider houses set up, then I will look for my slings.  I was told that this is the best T forum, so I plan to be here a lot   I am rather shy, and tend to lurk rather than activly participate, but will ask questions as I have them and hope I put them in the right place


----------



## Ambly

Hello All,
   I am 23 as of this coming Saturday and from the US.  I work, play, and residing in Virginia but often in NJ and NY for music.  I recently acquired a pair of Phrynus marginemaculatus (tailless whip scorpions) which have rekindled my first love - entomology and arachnology... though not to the point of overpowering my love for herpetology.

   I have read lots of good information here and look forward to being an active member in the community.


----------



## JaketheCorsair

Hello,

First of all, I'm happy that I am able to post (haha finally). I'm Jake and I started breeding Dubias for my brother because he lives at the highlands of the Philippines and this forum has helped me so much in making my colony a success. Well... We can never start a Dubia colony and just have roaches forever, which is why I was so set in being able to post as I put my faith in this community with helping me get started with my T's! 

Thank you so much

Jake


----------



## Blue Ice

He there! I'm also from Manila, Philippines. I'm not really sure if I have intro-ed myself in this forum but replying here is better than nothing. Been keeping Ts for quite more than 2 years now and was almost in the brink of quitting this hobby. I usually browse this forums to dampen the urge to get new specimens until I can no longer control it and got myself some good slings. Like they said, once you pop, you can't stop.


----------



## Speg

Hello!

I'm from Florida and have been in the saltwater fish hobby for many years and recently decided to branch out...I first went to dart frogs and my wife got into herps a bit and now I'm beginning to find tarantulas. I started a few days ago with an a. versicolor.

I thought that tarantulas would be a great way to get over my arachnophobia and so far it's working out pretty well. I made an attempt to hold the versicolor the first day I got it....besides my heart racing and body shaking, I was able to handle it without any real issue and I feel comfortable doing so again. I plan on expanding in this hobby when I begin to learn more about it.


----------



## Freki

Hi all  

I'm new here, obviously, and also quite new to the world of tarantulas. I used to be phobic to the point of fainting if I saw one. Now I have a beautiful juvenile, and two new slings coming tomorrow  
I'm 28 years old and have always loved animals, and my dream is to have a small farm with a lot of land so I can keep the animals I want without any neighbours to worry about. Not that I'm a hoarder or anything, but my choice of dog breeds as well as other animals aren't everyones cup of tea. Besides, I like my privacy 
I probably won't be the most active poster, but I will read and learn as much as possible.


----------



## Kyle85

*Hello!*

Hi my name is Kyle, I'm 26 and from California but stationed in NC!! I'm new to his hobby and am about as addicted to this as I am getting tattooed. I have 3 slings right now and in 3 days will be ordering 5 more. I love my little slings!!!
T's I have now: A. Avicularia, G. Rosea, and L. Parahybana


----------



## IanC

Hi, my name is Ian, I live in Illinois, and I just got into the hobby as well. I bought a juvenile Emperor Scorpion a while ago and recently died.  I then bought another which was surprisingly HUUUUUUUUUUUGE. Check it out on my youtube. He seems like a Giant Indian Forest Scorpion but is labeled as an Emperor. He's 8 1/2 inches (23cm). Very large, and is surprisingly a male. ---->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3kptguRsaY


----------



## darkness975

Hi Everyone!

I am an avid arachno enthusiast and I got my first emperor scorpion last month.  I am looking forward to meeting new people.  I'm no stranger to arachnids as I used to keep spiders (as well as other creatures) as a kid and to this day I still do.  But I am just starting to get into exotic species that are not found in my backyard.


----------



## lobo

*Introducing the desert guy, Lobo*

Hi All

I'm Lobo and I live in the Mojave desert where there are lots of interesting arachnids, one of my favorites is the Desert Hairy Scorpion.

I occasionally capture some of these critters for observation and I am trying to learn as much as I can about them.


----------



## widowkeeper

cracks the door ,peeks in and shouts i'm back


not one for introductions so ill keep it short and sweet . im back i will be rebuilding my collection over the next year or so, i plan to start breeding and possibly trading and or sellin about this time next year. i perferr to stay local as much as possible and keep it simple for now, so anyone in wa thats got a surplus of slings msg me.
 i only notice a few names from when i was here befor its a shame so many ppl got out of it.so if you remeber me hit me up and let me know who to stay away from and whos good to deal with .

                                                                             hello to all the new ppl


----------



## blinded87

Hello guys. My name is Carl.

I'm from the Philippines and I love Tarantulas.

The reason I joined Arachnoboards to learn and get some advice from the pro's.
It's been a year since I fell in love with these big hairy spiders.
I had my first tarantula last year of July. It's a G. rosea.
As of the moment, I have 14 tarantulas of 9 different species.

G. rosea
G. pulchripes
B. albo
B. Boehmei
C. darlingi
L. parabybana
C. fasciatum
P. irminia
O. cebuensis

I attached some photos of my babies. Check it out.








Aside from tarantulas, I'm also into music.
I play guitar in a band, I sing in bars sometimes.
I'm also into ballet and theater.
Just feel like sayin' it. hehe
Braggin' a little.

I hope I'll learn a lot here, coz' I'm planning to expand my collection.

Peace out everyone...!


----------



## MarkmD

Hi am Mark.
I have 5 Ts, LP, G,rosea, B,smithi sling, A,minatrix,OBT. I will get more.
I came across this site when looking at pics of Ts and had a link, it had good info so thought I will join.


----------



## VictorHernandez

Hello all, my name is Víctor from Oregon. I currently have a young G. Rosea female, and will be getting a sub-adult male P. Imperator, a sub-adult male H. Arizonensis , and a sub-adult male S. Mesaensis soon.


----------



## Vickyrose620

*Hey Everyone!*

Hey! Name's Vicky, 18 from South Florida. Just got my first 2 T's last week, juvi male b. smithi and a female l. parahybana. Been into exotics since forever, and i couldn't resist the offer of getting these 2 little guys (little for now anyways!) but if you ever have questions about anything scaly or furry I'm your go to gal! I will be posting pictures up soon! :biggrin:


----------



## ringocat1

I am a new T owner - PZB.  I've had the T for just over two weeks.  Anyway I'm Ringo.  Looking forward in learning more about Ts and the people that keep them.  Cheers.


----------



## alabamaa

Hello there! 
My name is Gabrielle,I'm 18 and I'm new to this site.I live currently in Alabama(Roll Tide!) I currently don't own any T's but I'm looking forward to learning more about tarantulas in hopes that I can find a perfect
one for myself.Plus meeting new people and finding friends that share my same interests never hurts. I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys!
Much respect.


----------



## Kazaam

Aloha, I'm new to the forum but not new to the hobby.


----------



## semtexx

My name is Chad, Im from the Caribbean but have been living in Atlanta, Georgia for 11 years. I am still relatively new to the world of tarantulas but I'm learning more and more everyday. I look forward to making some friends on here and learning more and more about this hobby which I have become so passionate about.


----------



## Devin

Hi all. I'm new to the hobby and looking to pickup my first T. My son is facinated with tarantulas and I've grown a snall obsession with them as well. We would like to raise a GBB, but all the slings I've found are 0.5 to 0.75 in size. With the cost of $40 to $50 a sling are we biting off more than we can chew? I've read just about every newbie thread on here, but haven't found anything describing how hard it is to raise them that small.

Thanks


----------



## IndyArboreals

Hey everyone, My name is Dale and my wife, Chrissie, and I run our business Indy Arboreals now going on 2 years, we started out mainly breeding and selling quality arboreal snakes but, low and behold I held my first T at a show took one home...and the addiction began. We currently have 2 Chaco's, Togo Star, 2 OBT's, 1 Cobalt, 4 Rose Hairs, 1 P. Regalis and a few others, I'm too lazy to go look, lol...good to be here, I have already found some good info here. We also belong to a couple of T groups on Facebook, U.S. Tarantula Group and Midwest Tarantula Keepers...feel free to join either, we have a good time there as well!!! We're both glad to be here and will learn and help in any way possible!


----------



## Sparkplug90

*New Guy*

Hey im Robert,

Just got 10 T's on Sunday, i Am a Biology Major with an Aim towards Entomology.

I received these tarantulas form a Biology teacher that has been raising them for years and could no longer keep them because of moving out of the US to teach.

Check out my profile it has all the T's I have.  
I will post pics later so as to get help sexing
I also am breeding Dubai Roaches and Meal Works so once that gets to full function i would be gald to supply anyone with the roach uopon request.

Also i would be happy to let my Ts breed if anyone has some of the more exotic ones like i posses.
Sadly though no stores around here have anyhtoing other then pink toes or rose hairs.  SO i cannot get them nearby to breed, instead would have to order online.  But breeding with other hobbiest would be great.  

Also I am in Clarksville TN. near the Kentucky Boarderline


----------



## FoxtheLviola

*Hi.*

Hello, my name is Val. I'm new to this site and I guess new to Ts. I had a G. rosea when I was a kid ad then traded her for a ball python. Did not have any tarantulas for over 10 years. Them about 3 months ago my brother wanted to get an L.p and I decided to get a tarantula as well. And then it just went from there. I got one, then 2 more, then 2 more, and then 2 more....and then 2 more. There are many more that I want. They are seriously addictive. At the moment I have 9 Ts. 


L. violaceopes 2 in sling (Fox)
A. versicolor 1.25 in sling (Little Blue)
N. chromatus 1/2 in sling (Echo)
P. irminia 1/2 sling (RIP)
P. cambridgei 1.25 in sling 
(3) G. rosea 1(RCF) 4 in, 2 (PCF) 6 in
B. vagans 1.5 in sling
P. ornata 2.5 inch sling


----------



## Smeagol57

I'm Sam Lasiodora parahybana is my favorite!!! I have 1 male and 2 females. Also a nhandu Chromatus  that's tiny.


----------



## Spiderkyle

*New to arachnoboard*

Hello everyone, names Kyle. I've been in the hobby for about 5 years now and I don't regret a second of it! I have 4 Ts at the moment, a very big and aggressive a.seemani (yes she acts worse than my h.luvidium) a very docile and gentle rosea, h.lividium and a b.smithi. I did have a pterinochilis sp. (almost looked like lugardi but she passed earlier this year ( she was docile too, even handled her with ease) anyways thanks for all the awesome info and I always look forward to more, cheers all! (you'll probably see some more posts in the future)


----------



## Trial

Hello, I'm Simone. 

 I am 21, live in England and own 2 tarantulas, a avicularia avicularia and a brachypelma smithi. I also occasionally look after my grandmothers grammostola rosea (it's her fault I got into arachnids  ). I also plan on getting a scorpion soon so will probably be using this board for a bit of research! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## KingCam

Hello. Pretty new to the keeping of tarantulas, but I have been keeping other invertibrates, reptiles, and amphibians for many many years.

I don't actually have one yet, a great friend of mine is shipping a female Venzuelan Suntiger to me next week. It's only 3" currently. I am very excited to get her!

I keep/breed 11 species of roaches currently, so there will be no shortage of food. XD

Anyway, here I am












I only keep two arachnids currently. A nursery web spider and a tiger centipede (Scolopendra polymorpha)












I may have actually introduced myself in here a year ago when I registered, but I can't remember and there's no way I'm searching through 300 pages of introductions XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## suesferrets

*hi newbi here*

hi there my name is sue my first post ,terrified of spiders but very curious of them .I had this funny looking one on my window the other morning never seen one of these before can anyone
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 identify it for me


----------



## Plunketts

Hey I'm Amber. I've been in the T hobby for 2 years now. I have 3 tarantulas; 1 female H. lividum, 1 female G. rosea and 1 unsexed P. murinus. I hope to add an L. parahybana and P. ornata to my collection soon.


----------



## Alexisd

*Hey everybody*

Hi my name is Alexis my father Tim (tjrd83) has been on here for a while so I figured I should join too. I am very interested in tarantulas. My father and I share our collection we only have 21. I say that I      Have 5 tarantulas that I paid for myself but I still share with him but if anyone ask's I say I have 21      Tarantulas. I hope that I learn a lot about tarantulas on this site and hopefully make a lot of new friends.


----------



## Gordy90210

Hey everybody! Im Gord from Vancouver Canada. I just got my first batch of Ts this past week , had 14 slings(LPs , OBT , Albopilosum , Pulchripes) plus 3 baby emperor scorps shipped to me. Jumping right into the fire. I had a Rosea long ago before the internet to help conquer my arachnophobia , I did a horrible job caring for her so Im basically still a noob. I've been a pet keeper all my life , Im currently into herps and fish. Would like to get another dog someday , and because of the internet over the last 6-7 years.. Im also a cat fan now too! LOL 

Anyways , look forward to checking out all the info and pics. Cheers! 

PS Go Seahawks and Canucks (though looks like we'll have to wait a bit for a season)


----------



## ArachnidMaster

hello
my name is Brandon gutierrez and i have been studying arachnids for quite some time now.I own right now a P.impertor and a G.rosea i use to have some C.vittatus and some S.mesaenis but they passed away.


----------



## gravelord nito

*Hi*

i am kind of new to this hobby just started a few months ago.

my T's

-b.vagans
-b.smithi
-g.pulchripes
-b.albo
-ggb
-obt
-c.marshalli
-h.incei
-feather leg baboon
-malaysian earthtiger
-p.regalis
-p.irminia
-l.parahybana
-costa rican tiger rump
-H.Hottentota

too many t's for a newbie.. hehehe


----------



## arachnofab

Nice to finally be here. My name is Leeza - I've had a G.rosea for 11 years now and just recently obtained a G. pulchripes (chaco golden). Finally realized there is so much more out there and want to start a serious collection. I've noticed from other members that it really is more than a hobby; more of an addiction. Since I've decided to collect and possibly breed it's been all i've had on my mind and research aVs soon as I'm home from work. I'm currently studying Horticulture with the intent on Interiorscaping. Very nice to have this resource available for ppl like us


----------



## ovalnegri

Hey, greetings from Puerto Rico,

My name is Steven, I'm a graduate student of the UPRM here in the island.  I'm planning on studying the tarantulas of Puerto Rico.  I did a short class experiment when I was an undergraduate on _Cyrtopholis portoricae_ which involved foraging behaviors. The lack of information of the tarantulas of Puerto Rico basically opened my curiosity and my passion for studying them.  I would like to focus on animal behavior but also will see ecology, distribution and diversity. I’m basically going to start learning everything from them now since I want to work with them.  Any help would be appreciated and hope everyone is alright.


----------



## Josh75

*Hi Everyone*

My name's Josh and I live in Illinois,  I kept a G. rosea many years ago when I was in high school and decided to get back into the hobby a couple years back.  I currently have 7 tarantulas, plus lots of other critters, from dogs and cats to turtles and fish.


----------



## Jabberwock

*Hello from Massachusetts*

Hi, my name is Stephen and I have been keeping T's for about a year now. I opened a local pet shop north of Boston that specializes in reptiles and wanted to carry spiders. Had a lot of fun learning about them and so far have had pretty good luck keeping them alive.
I want to expand my collection and knowledge so that I can offer good information to new tarantula keepers. This forum is a great resource and I finally decide to move from a lurker to a participant.
Oh, if you are in the area my shop is in Winchester, MA and is called Jabberwock Reptiles. Would love to hear from any local tarantula experts and/or enthusiasts.


----------



## SirenSanJose

*just your friendly local pet store owner*

Hey, folks.  I'm fairly new to the T hobby, and sort of came into it sideways.  I opened a fish & reptile store about 6 weeks ago (after having worked at a similar one for about 5 years.) At my former job, of course, we always got in the adult WC "price-list-calls-them-'rose-hairs'" and although I worked with them a little bit as part of my duties, they never really captured my attention because they were both boring, and cranky, at the same time. (I know now that is in part due to them being improperly kept, as most _G. rosea_ are, but wasn't aware of that at the time.

So in my new place, I've had a lot of T hobbyists and breeders coming in, and after quite a few requests I've been buying CB slings of quite a few species, and have been raising them and learning about them and frankly having a great time doing so.  I had no idea there was so much variety, nor how fascinating spiders can be.  I've been having a  blast watching the various terrestrial vs arboreal behaviors, the different web patterns of each species, and things like that. I'm also a hobbyist photographer, and shooting the spiders has been awesome. 

Although I don't have any T's of my "own" yet, I'm picking up an _Avic. versicolor_ for myself next week, and will probably end up keeping a _P. regalis_ I've gotten rather attached to, and have those as store display animals.


----------



## jims72

*Howdy Y'all from AZ!*

just wanted to jump on here and introduce myself. I am Jim I am also known as flyinggeckoprods on youtube where i do vids on reptile care and species info.I have kept reptiles for the last 15 years and it all began with a book on  tarantulas i read when i was 15.Oh how they fascinated me! The more books i read the more i wanted to care for one. I never got that chance to due to my mothers fear of bugs and reptiles[you should of heard her scream when she would find a house gecko in the cabinet!] in 2001 i met my wife and tried once again with no avail at first.In 2003 my wife and I had a talk and she laid down the rules no spiders but she would try to cope with a snake.So i bought two ribbon snakes and named one Winston the other Salem. they were awesome snakes but i still wanted bigger and better so i got a ball python. Over the years my wife and I have had around 500 different reptiles and loved every single second of it but I never lost my fascination with tarantulas. I could not ignore my passion for these eight legged fuzzy killing machines any more! So i recently started watching some of robc's and jon 3800's videos on youtube with my wife. After about a week of videos and about a month of nagging she finally allowed me to buy my first T! It was a Lasiodora parahybana sling! It is so small! when i got it it was no more then an egg with legs. it has now molted twice and is a very mischievous little spider.I absolutely love my little LP but did you honestly think after 15 years of waiting i would only get one? i quickly discovered T's are like potato chips you cant have just one so i went back and bought another Lp sling and later that day a G rosea from petco. I wanted something with a little more size just to get the knack of it down.Well then the addiction took hold and now my wife is even getting interested in them!I quickly discovered how easy T's are to care for compared to my reptiles and was ready for a challenge.Mind you I have dabbled in hot snakes for around 5 years with the crotalus species mainly atrox's and Crotalus scutulatus with some  C. c. cerastes in the mix.So i figured i was ready to just go ahead and jump into some old world T's and what better specimen to keep you on you toes then an OBT.I found my little 2 in speeding fire ball on Craigslist and he came with a buddy ,my favorite species, another Lp but this one is almost a year old. My OBT has already taught me a few things and has rekindled my need for lightning fast reactions since I as of recently did away with my hots until i could get a better facility for them.In Jon's videos he calls OBTs transporters.I believe this to be a very accurate statement as i quickly learned upon my little guys rehome.The second that cup opened he was out of the cup and his enclosure and had ran 15 ft behind one of my snake enclosures in my repti room.My wife as brave as she is quickly sprung into action and captured the little orange blur in a deli cup and we then were  successfully able to rehome him,or so we thought.Two hours later. I am in the room feeding my reps and my over zealous G Rosea when i see out of the corner of my eye this orange fuzzy thing on my fridge door .It was my OBT and he somehow had found a way to open his sterilite tub i had him in. I quickly grabbed a deli cup and was able to capture him once again.He now resides in a critter keeper and seems happy as can be.He has already made a nice little tunnel and spun some web. Unlike most OBT he doesn't hide a lot. he likes to hang out at the top of his enclosure and just chill out there. I was kinda wondering if he had too moist of substrate and was doing like the rose hairs do by hovering until the ground is drier or if he just likes to be out.Either way he is awesome and I am going to be soon getting some pokies and a indian violet for my wife.I look forward to to being a member of this board and will help in any way i can to help make this hobby a more enjoyable experience for any and all interested.:biggrin:


----------



## arachnidkid97

*Hi*

Hi,my name is Michael...I'm soon to be 15 this November.... from toronto Canada. I'm pretty new to the hobby although I've been interested in T's since I saw the movie "eight legged freaks". I'm picking up an A.versicolor sling tomorrow which will begin my collection. I've kept reptiles since I was 7 but I've lost my interest and I'm planning on selling the rest of my reptile collection to expand my invert collection (once I get it started). Some stuff about me: I love biology, hiking,reading,writing,school,chillie cheese burritos from taco bell,"BONE" graphic novel series,sic-fi movies and a bunch of otherr boring crap, but I don't wanna bore you to death  I'm looking for more tips on A.versicolor so if you have any tips feel free to msg me..or friend me If you want


----------



## nepenthes

*its been awhile*

I posted a bunch of stuff before when I had two rosies. Did allot with ants actually. But I had a house fire and lost all the creepy crawlies. Got into it again but I was still in HS and I think I'm gonna be settled for a while. Wanna get some spiders  try aother species and get another roach colony! See you guys around!


----------



## Jaxxi

*Hi Wonderful People*

Hi my name is Jackie or Jaxx. I'm 24 and I've only just recently been introduced into the world of T's thanks to my bf, i was always petrified of the freakish looking critters, but now i have come to be rather intrigued by them. 

The two T's we own are:
1. Brachypelma vagans (Mexican Red-Rump Tarantula) - Sling - Not so sure on the sex. (Still to be named as we purchased this little critter 2 days ago)
2. Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran Curly Hair Tarantula) - 2 Year old Female. (Madonna)

I've literally been combing the internet for the last two weeks researching and learning and I'm hooked.

Hope to learn a lot more


----------



## Arianna

*I love spiders*

Hi, I am new to actually keeping arachnids, although I have kept and cared for many exotics and have a modicum of experience caring for various species of injured wildlife. I lived in Los Angeles for 25 years and had a lovely black widow web in my garage for a time. I didn't "keep" them, per se, but enjoyed watching them. Many egg sacs and a number of spiders inhabited that web. Clearing a wood pile for a friend in L.A. one day, he said, "Watch out for the spiders. You'll get bitten." I told him spiders don't bite me. He simply replied, "They know their kind." I took that as a compliment. ( I know they will bite. They just haven't bitten me, yet.)

I spend as much time outdoors as I possibly can. In Southern Louisiana, this means lots of time spent observing animals and collecting dead things with my boys.

Most likely, I will not be very active in this forum, as I am here to spend hours and hours reading and researching. I do not have anything new or significant to contribute to the information, so I will not overwhelm the boards with redundant questions.

Cheers,
Arianna


----------



## Chaka

Hi my name is richard smith i am new to the tarantula hobby i have always loved spiders and anything with four or more legs my favorite are arachnides though my favorite T is th brachypelma smithi i have one of those and a G. rosea the B.smithis name is   Neekah and the G. roseas name is shacaka i am also new to the whole forums thing


----------



## AvicVerso

*Breaking the ice*

Hey my name is Zach; 21 and I am new to the hobby. I got an Avicularia Versicolor about 2.5 inch. really excited to use this resource and it has already given me so much information.


----------



## CaterpillarArts

*Hi!*

My name is AJ, and I'm in love with all things furry, 8-legged, scaled and creepy  I've played with bugs and spiders for as long as I can remember. I took a break from keeping arachnids for a while, but I'm excited to get back into it!


----------



## bhahs0876

Hello

My name is Brandon.  Just got our first T.  (V. versicolor) a few weeks ago and already looking for more.  Joined just to be able to soak in all the information available on here.  Thanks.


----------



## Hydrazine

*This post will be soon buried by the sands of time anyway, but..*

...well, hailing from the heart of Europe. Been interested in arachnids for some time, didn't have the chance to acquire any until recently due to militantly arachnophobic roommates. Things have changed, perhaps for worse, but one of the side effects is that I've got a green light for getting a T. 

the name's Václav, but that's not really important. It hasn't been that many weeks since I've reached the age at which rock stars die (think Jimi, Janis, Kurt and others), however, being only barely able to play the VERY basic stuff on bass guitar (e.g. Louie Louie and similarly simple things) kinda increases my chances for a longer lifespan. And that's not important either. Things I like? Could list them but that would be largely irrelevant, I think

There's a monthly expo in Prague the Saturday after next at which I'm planning to get my first T.


----------



## journeys and scorpions

*Hello from Germany ;-)*

Hello together 

My Name is Alex, I´m from Germany, I breeding Scorpions and some Spiders since April last year.
This is an attractive Forum with good Informations and I´m lucky to be here ;-)


G

Alex


----------



## hoffcass17

*cassie...and kinda new*

So, where to begin. OK, well I used to be an arachnophobe. I was bitten by a recluse as a kid and was terrified of spiders after that. Then one day a few years back I found a HUGE, and I do mean huge, wolf spider. Have since found out it was an H. Carolinensis(?). Well I didn't know what to do with it, so I kept it. And so began my love affair with spiders.  About three years ago I got my first T, and I went all the way with it. I got a T. blondi, who has since been reclassified as a T. stirmi. I love him. Yes hes a he... He just matured in April. So I'm working on finding him a mate. This past weekend I went to an expo and picked up two more slings. An L.p. and an OBT. Yes, I know... I told you, I jumped in with both feet. .I couldn't imagine not having them. So anyways. That's me. Oh and I have some other pets, but i wont bore you all with that. Anyways. I'm sure I will learn a lot here and become a better T keeper for it.


----------



## ccmelin

*Hello All*

I've been a lurker on this site for quite awhile. Never got around to posting an introduction, so here it goes.
I lived on a small Florida farm my entire life. I love the outdoors and am always eager to learn more about the world around me. I got my first T when I was 15 and have become immensely fascinated with inverts. I recently graduated from the University of Florida and enlisted into the US Army. Luckily, I have a great family who has agreed to take care of my Ts until I get settled down.
:biggrin: 

Looking forward to learning more from everyone here and their Ts!


----------



## mlflorea

hey all my name is mandi, i have just recently gotten into the world of T's! my 1st T is a rose hair i named Fuzzernaut, im pretty sure she is a female. today i went out and got a chaco-golden knee sling. Its name is baby Kula for now and will become either Lady Kula or Sir Kula depending on the sex. I really cannot wait to have a bunch more but i think these 2 will be just fine for now. My boyfriend is also getting in to the hobby and is wanting to get a few of his own, but for now he has to live with my "babies". Cant wait to hear more and more about T's!!!


----------



## selkielass

Hello,
I'm Ellen, I live in Michigan, and im a mom who sews, spins and keeps bees.
I'm a historical reenactor, garter snake keeper and generally crafty person.


----------



## alpine

Hi,
My name is Lindsay and I am a native of Santa Clara, CA. I am new to keeping tarantulas and I have just purchased my first Chaco as a pet. I have 5 pets including my chaco. It is going to be nice to meet and get to know all of you.


----------



## Shunmoris

*Hello*

My Name is Steff, i live in France. I'm 36 y old.
I breeding spiders since 15 years.

I have sp of mygales, Regal jumping spiders, Heteropoda lunula, Isopeda Vasta, Barylestis, Stegodyphus dufouri, Latro geometricus and Dahli.

Sorry for my english 

Steff


----------



## Stray

I joined because I'm really becoming fascinated by T's and I am planning on getting one very soon. 

My name is Siobhan, but I go by Stray or Chevy  I'm 21, in Richmond, VA, USA. I've never been afraid of spiders, per se, but I have never gone out of my way to handle them or associate with them. I love all animals, and I'm shooting for a degree in Zoology and it is my personal belief that the animals people are most afraid of deserve the most respect 

Aside from my future tarantula, I have 2 cats, a Boxer/Shepherd mix puppy, and 10 Royal/Ball Pythons. Looking forward to talking to everyone!


----------



## Halfniak

*Hello*

Hello everyone and thanks for the nice forum!


----------



## Marijan2

Hidey-ho folks. Another Theraposidae lover here  I'm 19 years old and from croatia, i also like fishing and proggraming!


----------



## Arienette

*My introduction*

Ohai!

My name is Jen and im new to Arachnoboards. Ive messed around a bit on a site called Arachnophiles, but not many people there, the boards seem kinda dead. 

I'm fairly new to Tarantulas as pets. it began about 2 years ago when i began a job as an entomological researcher. My boss had a nice collection of buggy pets at the time, and thats when i began keeping them myself as well. right now i have Indian Stick Insects, Giant Prickly Stick Insects, Hissing cockroaches, and Sarawak Spiny Stick Insects. When i started here we had one female Haplopelma albostriatum (suuvi) and a female G. Rosea. (Bernadette)

Suuvi died during a molt at the start of the summer, So thats when i started my hunt for a new tarantula. During this time i acquired my own tarantulas as well. Here is the most recent list:

2 L. parahybana spiderlings
2 A. sp. Peru Purple spiderlings
1 B. emilia female (Amelia)
3 G. rosea females (Cecelia, Lilian and Bernadette)
6 G. rosea spiderlings
1 P. scrofa female (Fang)
1 A. Versicolor spiderling (Martinique)

i like taking pictures, so look for them in the picture threads


----------



## Mordecai

I AM MORDECAI. I love insects... Not just arachnids but all types of arthropods. I hike and bring home whatever I find as pets. Northern California. LONG LIVE THE NEW FLESH!


----------



## jtenn

*Hi*

Hello everyone. I got the fever and now I can't get spiders off my mind. Currently I am an avid carnivorous plant grower. In a past life I have kept exotic mantis and chameleons. I am currently soaking up all the great knowledge here and I am looking for my first slings. Many miles before I sleep.....many miles before I sleep..


----------



## MammothMayhem

Hello everyone I am just getting in to keeping tarantulas and I am prob gonna get one this upcoming month or for Christmas. I am also interested in fishing, playing Xbox , and playing sports.


----------



## xerxez

*Hello From Oklahoma*

Greetings forum. Joined up here as a first time keeper of a very large wolf spider. Figure to learn both by observing her and reading what others have to say. Always had a lifelong fear and revulsion towards spiders due to an unfortunate childhood experience but already my aversion has been considerably lessened by watching and caring for the she-wolf and through some research. May move toward a tarantula at some point. Anyway, thanks for hosting.


----------



## Nanomite

Hello everyone,

My name is Sandra, I'm 23 years old and I live in Wuppertal, Germany 
I found this board since there are not many good german boards around and I searched for alternatives...
Since I'm kind of a fan of robc (follow him on YT) I finally ended up here.

So, what else to say? I'm a student of Biology and Anglistic (teacher) and I looove animals.
Got 2 cats (Kim and Yankee) and two aqua tanks...
My next big love are T's.

I have
1.1.0 G. rosea
0.1.0 P. irminia
0.0.1 A. avicularia
0.0.1 A. purpurea
0.0.1 A. spec. Guyana North
0.0.1 A. versicolor

and this is not going to be it... there are more following  
Feel free to ask questions... I'm glad to be here... hope you can give me helpful advice


----------



## Enven Reptiles

Hello everyone,

My name is Chris, Im 27 and i reside in Brisbane QLD Australia. Im new to spiders but have quiet a good sized reptile collection which currently consists mainly of pythons from the genus Morelia, Im also into breeding English bull terriers and currently have 3 absolutely fantastic animals, as far as spiders go we are limited in what we can get hold of Tarantula wise but Australia is rich as far as trapdoor spp and funnel webs.

at current arachnid wise i own: 
Hadronyche infensa
Euoplus spp
aribantis spp
misgolas spp
homogona spp
Phlogius strenuus & phlogius crassipes
i may also have a Selenotypus spp


----------



## Kimb00p

Hello, I'm Sarah, 21, and I live in WA, USA. 
I just recently got my first tarantula, a 
G. Rosea.


----------



## Matty9557

Enven Reptiles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Chris, Im 27 and i reside in Brisbane QLD Australia. Im new to spiders but have quiet a good sized reptile collection which currently consists mainly of pythons from the genus Morelia, Im also into breeding English bull terriers and currently have 3 absolutely fantastic animals, as far as spiders go we are limited in what we can get hold of Tarantula wise but Australia is rich as far as trapdoor spp and funnel webs.
> 
> at current arachnid wise i own:
> Hadronyche infensa
> Euoplus spp
> aribantis spp
> misgolas spp
> homogona spp
> Phlogius strenuus & phlogius crassipes
> i may also have a Selenotypus spp


Great to see another Aussie member, especially one in the same city .


----------



## CrowStrickland

Hey, I'm Crow :3 Pretty average T fanatic.
I've had two brachys for a few years, and I've just devoted time and space to invite a few more into my life.
I've done quite a bit of reading up on mating tarantulas lately, and I'm gathering all the materials I need to raise a little brood.
I hope to find a place in the community and share my experiences with other like minded enthusiasts.

This site has helped me with just about every question I've had over the two years I've been in the hobby, and I'm proud to be a member. Thanks for having me!


----------



## dinosaur

Howdy i'm Patrick.  I like bugs and spiders and stuff.  I caught a wolf spider today that looked like a tarantula in the pool skimmer.  I went hunting for food for her and found a big black ground beetle.  So those are the two bugs I have.  I'd like to get some cool millipedes.

BTW, I plan to let go the beetle and the spider on Friday.


----------



## Ranitomeya

Hi, my name is Michael. I'm interested in a variety of different organisms, but invertebrates are one of the things that I find inexhaustibly interesting.
I've kept and am keeping a variety of things and I greatly enjoy researching their specific habits and observing their unique behaviors.


----------



## Solucki

*Hello all*

Hi everybody,

I just want to take the time to introduce myself here. Im jeff and I am new to the arachnid hobby. I live in luling, tx which is about 30 miles from Austin and San Antonio. I had never really taken an interest in spiders as I had fallen victim to the bad rap that media and movies has given them. About 4 months ago, I found a particularly large bold jumping spider. I found it very interesting how it seemed to watch me. I let it go outside, and a few days later he came back(it was meant to be  I took him, made him a home and began to feed him. I marveled at the beautiful creature that nature had laid before me. I soon came across some T's at a local petstore and now I'm hopelessly ensnare in their web. I now have 2 T's and around several different types of salticids totaling about 10.  Sorry if this is too long for an introduction but I'm just happy to be here with fellow arachnid  enthusiasts.


----------



## MrsHaas

*Tarantulas Love Mrs Haas*

Hello all, HUGE - T fan here, just like YOU!!!

Send me a conversation message... Love to talk ab Ts and 
Ale new T friends !


----------



## CloseCalling

*New hobbiest*

Hello there!
My family, one awesome 4 year old girl, husband and myself, have been looking to getting a family pet.
For the past year, our daughter has been wishing on dandelions for a pet spider.
We have settled on purchasing a tarantula.

Hopefully, this forum will point our family in the right direction on the species to buy for our first tarantula.


----------



## jcapicy

*New to T's not to non-traditional animals*

I have always admired spiders, but until recently never considered them as a pet I'd want. Recently however, I started to look into spiders and found that my GF used to have a T (Rose Hair) years ago. So we started looking them up and found a few that we both really admire (visually) and due to my experience with Snake/Lizard/Rat keeping, we started to assemble the materials for a few homes, as it is easier to have a home ready and stable (Temp/Hum) before getting the animal and rushing to do so. Next is the process of deciding on exactly what we are wanting to get.......first! A few years ago I was pretty good friends with JoeS.(Xhexdx) and knew he too was fond of small animals, and even did some back and forth swaps with Rats and what have you. Now I find myself trying to reach him again as I joined the service and lost touch, but that is a bit of a tangent, and in the past. For now, the hunt is on for maybe a GBB, Av.Avicularia, a Cobalt Blue, or possibly an Av. Metallica. Who knows! Can't wait to search for answers (Very familiar with the search function from other hobbyist forums!), as well as to get to know some of you and possibly, in the future, we will help support the hobby itself a bit. 

Sincerely, 
JCap +1


----------



## raleej337

Hi, were new to the hobby and excitedly awaiting our first slings we ordered from swiftinverts. I said "we" because it will be me and my 6 y.o. daughter. Having a tarantula is very brand new to us, we have never own a tarantula. Few years back we have some bearded dragons, but due to our frequent moves we gave them out. Currently our house is full of pets owned by my daughter and I am the caregiver. We have one dog - a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel, two long haired cats, a Pineapple Green cheek conure, a 20gal nano reef tank and 180gal arowana/bichir tank. 
Have been reading posts here and watching some youtube videos as part of my getting to know about tarantulas. Hope to learn a lot from this board and in the future share what I would learn from this hobby with the newbies like me.


----------



## Boba Phil

Hello everyone. New to the hobby, but have about 10 Ts at the moment...I'll have to post pics and details later, cuz I'm on my way out and the wife is looking at me funny. 

Can't wait to get to know everyone.


----------



## rantoinetterelp

*Hello!*

I'm Rocky. I live in northern California in the Redwood curtain. I became interested in arachnids and other inverts about 3 and a half years ago when I took a job working in the woods and was forced to overcome my fear of them. Since then I have kept 2 scorpions and 5 tarantulas, along with some more popular pets like cats, fish, frogs, and rats. Gardening is another hobby of mine and I found this site while doing some research on keeping carnivorous plants in a terrarium with large, arboreal tarantulas and the possible benefits in this cohabitation. I look forward to the future discussions and learning opportunities to come with this group!


----------



## Klippie

*Greetings*

Hi Everyone, 

My name is Philip, I live in Johannesburg,South Africa. I have been keeping T's for about a year now. Before that it was reptiles. Been browsing on the forum for some time, gathering information. 

also 

Thanks for a cool forum, keep up the good work.


----------



## Xander505

Hey there everyone, my name is Alexander. I'm from Canada and have been keeping Ts since I was 12. Looking forward to meeting everyone and learning more about Ts and all their magnificents haha. I also keep predatory fish such as numerous piranha species and Asian arowanas. I've kept scorpions before aswell as a few true spiders. Glad to be part of the best T forum in the world, thanks guys.


----------



## Crystalfox

*New member*

Hi,my name is crystal, I'm a new member on her and currently new rht owner, if anyone has any advice, questions, or just wants to b friends, I'm here


----------



## DannyReed

Hey there Ye'all

I’ve been a member for quite some time now. But I’ve never introduced myself. I’m Danny Reed from South Africa (here where the animals roam wild lol). 
I have a link here for you tube where my daughter plays with a Brazilian white knee (A.Geniculata) I’m quite proud with her. What do you peeps think of it? Feel free to comment 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqL_t5SbfSs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mixae

Hello! I've been interested in Ts for a while...although my family and boyfriend hates them.  I'm trying to research to see what kind would be best for me, a "beginner". Something that wouldn't be aggressive and doesn't mind being picked up.


----------



## inkedandholey

*hi all*

So this is my first post although have many more to come.

We are husband Rick and wife Stormie

We are relitively new to collecting arachnids although we both fell madly in live with the hobby with our first G. Rosea (Lexi) since then we have grown to 7 total. The list goes as follows

G. rosea (Lexi) apprix 4in
B. Emelia (Siren) approx 3in
emperor scorpion named Myra
And today we received our babies itty bitty slings
G.pulchra (Morgan) approx 3/4in
P. irmimia (Apollo) approx 3/4in
N. tripepii (Titus) less than 1/2in
A. verisxolor (wife hasn't named yet) approx 3/4in

We also have non arachnids in 2 bearded dragons (gibby and caymen), a young ball python (izzy), and a 1 year old boxer (Bella) we will be taking advantage of ur boards quite a bit super informative. So again thanks and have a good one till next time.


----------



## Zombieinvert

*Whats up!*

Hi everyone, my name is corey and i have really been getting into tarantulas and outher inverts, i also collect and do reviews on knives! I really hope to further my  knowledge in all things invertebrates.


----------



## jfulcher

Hey I am Jfulcher, I am new to the site, and very into Poeci's. I have a few T's already and have been into the hobby since late july 2012....


----------



## VirgoVixen82

*Hello*

Hello, my name is VirgoVixen82, how are you all doing today?
Oh yeah, new to this site and started this year with tarantula's, still not sure about everything, but learning as I go along...
:3::2::1:


----------



## clockwurk

Hi guys,gals,
New to Ts,  Already addicted. Looking forward to learning and contributing on this forum. Any people here from Miami? Hard to find anything down here :/


----------



## journeys and scorpions

Hello and welcome.

I wish you the best in everything ;-)


----------



## nickianderson

Hi, I'm Nicki, 21 years old, I'm new to owning my own T's, scorps and other inverts, but I grew up around them. My parents used to own an exotic pet store called Wild Things and we had T's, scorps, roaches and all sorts of animals, including monkeys, yes we were USDA! 

Here is a list of my animals:
0.0.1-Avic avic
0.0.1-Avic versi
0.0.1-OBT
0.0.2-Emperor Scorpions
A bunch of white dwarf isopods
1.0-ghost ball python
1.0-platinum lesser ball python
0.1-normal ball python
0.0.1-Sulcata tortoise
1.0-Blue Merle Pomeranian
0.1-Doberman
I love this forum! Everyone is so nice and helpful


----------



## ZachsdaD

Hi I'm Chris, I live just outside of Charlotte, NC. I got my first T in March of this year and just purchased 3 more!


----------



## geneticdefekt

Hello, I'm Bill.  I stumble in here through a lot of Google inquiries about my T's, so I figured it would be worth participating.  Maybe I can learn a thing or two.

I'm relatively new to the hobby.  About one year in now with five T's, three of which are slings.  My primary seller is Arachnids RVA.


----------



## tarantulaguy100

Hi everyone I'm jason from the uk
Apart from keeping tarantulas a keep scorpions and snakes to. I look forward to being a active member of this forum


----------



## Quelaag

*first time here*

For now, I'll continue to refer to myself by my online aliases, Chaos Witch Quelaag and more commonly known as xombiedoll.​ Gaming aficionado, art connoisseur, arachnid enthusiast, whatever you want to call me, I have many interests. Most of my money comes from the good ol' zombie art but I hope to work in a studio and develop games someday (as much as I appreciate zombies, they aren't the only thing I like to draw.)

I've come here to further extend my reach of knowledge of arachnids from people who have the best kind of knowledge, experience.​ I've only got my single scorpion at the moment but I've kept tarantulas, snakes, toads, etc.  At the moment I'm looking to raise a d. Diadema after I settle in my new home hopefully by this next summer or so. (after convincing my bf of course.)  Anyway, I'm always up for a good conversation and I love learning so hit me up if you ever want to talk : ) 



ta-ta for now, arachnerds​


----------



## beggy

Hey, my name is Andris. Greetings from Latvia, I live in capital city Riga.
I and my girlfriend ar new to this hobby, so maybe there will be some questions during the time, but I will try to better read and then ask.
We are really excited about tarantulas.
at the moment we have:

1. B.Smithi 3L (my girlfriend`s) molted last week.
2.P.Irminia 4L bought last friday.

Sorry, about my english, best regards,

Andris


----------



## mlbfan10

Hello everyone! My name is Jason and I've just recently discovered keeping tarantulas as pets. I have a G. Rosea and I believe she is a female. I'm glad to have a community of people to ask questions! I look forward to participating in the community!


----------



## SabrinaBoost

Hey, Name is Sabrina. 21, Born and raised in Kansas City, Kansas. Possibly moving to Florida next year, Ready to be on the beach! I work and manage a Car/Bike shop building race cars and custom sport bikes for Magazines and shows around the U.S. Starting to race/drift and i ride. I model part time also. Been keeping all kinds of animals and reptiles since i was very young and just recently started keeping Tarantulas. I now own 6 and always looking for more.  Signed up to talk to other Tarantula keepers and hopefully do some breeding!

 Poecilotheria Metallica (Gooty Sapphire Ornamental)
 Monocentropus Balfouri (Socotra Island Blue Baboon)
 Lampropelma Violaceopes (Singapore Blue)
 Avicularia Diversipes (Sapphire Pink Toe)
 Grammostola Pulchripes (Chaco Gold Knee)
 Grammostola Rosea (Rose Hair, Pink Form)

Also have a Columbian Red Tail Boa Constrictor ive had since i was 14.

Excited to learn new info and meet new people!


----------



## CarpeGecko

*Hiya!*

Began my second foray into the world of arachnids yesterday. Got an awesome deal on a giant vinegaroon, two 1" P. cambridgei and a P. irminia at the Michigan Reptile Expo from some awesome breeders. My first tarantula was a rosehair and it made me so nervous not eating and never moving that I gave it up. I've been assured these guys will make for more interesting pets. Can't wait to see how they develop and learn more about them around here!

PS. I also keep leopard geckos and western hogs and studied entomology at Texas A&M for a few awesome years!


----------



## VioletChileRose

Hello everyone 

I'm from the UK, and I have recently got a juvenile female Chilean Rose tarantula, called Violet. She's absolutely gorgeous  I absolutely love tarantulas and I've wanted one for ages :-D I'll see you all around, I guess


----------



## Marmoore23

*New to this Forum*

Hello everyone I am Brian and i am a Marine that collects insects and now Tarantulas. I am studying Entomology in college and hoping to go all the way to my master's in forensic entomology. i got my first T a GBB on the 20th of November and I am now hooked on them. :biggrin:


----------



## MakinMuffins

Hello! I'm Melanie, recently got into the new hobby. I currently only have one t. in my possession. She is an avic.avic. (Pinktoe). Though I also own more exotic lizards, I have two panther chameleons and a razorback musk turtle. 

Looking forward to getting deeper into the tarantulas.


----------



## SpiderLady79

*I am back*

I don't know if any of you remember me but I used to be on here a few years ago but went MIA because i had family stuff going on but I am back and missed talking about my T's I still have them and a few more and a few less  due to old age but am glad to be back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BartDC

Hi everyone,

I'm Bart from Belgium and I've been keeping reptiles sinds I was a kid. I still have some gecko's and snakes, but tarantulas and centipedes are one of my favorites.
I looking forward to learning a lot from the people on this forum, on how to care for and breed certain species! 

Bart


----------



## holetoledo

*New tarantula owner here *

Or perhaps it owns me! I got it about a week and a half ago, have been prone to calling it 'she' or 'baby' (haven't gotten the chance to sex her yet). She's a Chilean rose hair. Sits on her hollowed out log and grooms herself all day. I tried to feed her but she hasn't been hungry; not too worried because I have read tarantulas are finicky eaters. She was on pebbles the day I got her (Dec 3) but I changed it to substrate today. She seems to be very happy about it as she's made her first web since coming home with me. 

Anyway, here's Baby!



Well I introduced baby so I guess now I should introduce myself! My name is Erica and I'm from New Jersey. I am a daycare assistant teacher at a Jewish Community Center. I have frequented this forum for weeks without posting and I find every post to be so informative!

I don't touch Baby unless necessary. She is a bit skittish. The only time I've handled her (with gardening gloves and a cardboard box) is when I'm refilling her water or today when I put in the new substrate.


----------



## hairyspideyfan

*!! Hi everyone !!*

I've always had a healthy respect for spiders, but I've always been fascinated by Tarantulas. So I decided to take the plunge and finally get one. I Wanted to do this properly, so I've been spying on this forum for a few months, (I think the sense of community and support is great!) And I got a copy of the 'Tarantula Keeper's Guide' which has given me confidence that I can provide a comfortable home for my T. So I've had my G rosea for a month she's settled in nicely, and webbed around her favourite 'chill out' area of her vivarium.  However, I've had a few problems putting up the Christmas tree in there, as I can't close the lid after I put the star on top! :biggrin: (only kidding!) Anyway, I look forward to learning and chatting to Y'all!


----------



## moshpitpanda

*Hi! *

Hello, I am moshpitpanda!  I've very recently become fascinated with tarantulas so I decided to join this forum! Hoping to further my knowledge on these creatures and I am looking forward 
to owning one some day.


----------



## WickyCrawler

*A big Hello to all you 8 legged hobbyists!!!*

I am a beginner and proud owner of a female, Grammostola Rosea. I made my purchase through Reptmart and received her this morning. I fed her a half size cricket, which she accepted almost immediately. I have not bothered her much at all, as I want to give her a few days to become acclimated to her new home. She appears to be about 2.5 to 3 inches in diameter as far as leg span. I look forward excitedly to converse with members on this board and value the information and experience you have to share. I will do my best to help contribute in the future as well.


----------



## Raivynn

Just thought I'd introduce myself, since I just joined.  I'm awaiting the arrival of my "first" T - Not technically the first T I have ever owned, but my first in about 8-9 years. My first T was a terrible choice of specie by me (I didn't have a clue), and I only kept it for about a year before I had to part with her. I had a Venezuelan Suntiger that was a nasty piece of work. She would have bitten me multiple times if I had given her the opportunity. The first escape from the vivarium, and once she was captured, she was rehomed within the hour!! Haha, luckily, I researched a LOT more this time into a little more appropriate species, and I decided on G. pulchripes! I actually ordered my sling from Jamie's Tarantulas, and I've already named him/her "Boris"...yeah, yeah, cliche, but I liked it.  I look forward to learning more about spiders in the future... 

And if you're wondering, the name is because my husband HATES spiders, and I'm a recovering arachnophobe.


----------



## sharksarecool

Hello. I'm not exactly sure what to say, other than I live in Wales and have a healthy obsession with keeping tarantulas, as well as the occasional snake.


----------



## DamonM

What up guys & gals!

I'm Damon, an 18-year-old super chill Canadian hippy who works much on photography. I'm from Drumheller, Alberta, Canada. 

I've owned t's and other spiders since I was in the third grade and I still have one from that long ago. I quit collecting after I had about 6, and one of them died, sold a couple, and was down to 3. Now I'm strongly back into hobbyist tarantula owning and breeding and own 11 tarantulas now, (1 Suntiger, 2 Greenbottles, 1 Usambara Orange, 1 Pink Toe, 1 Brazilian Red & White, 1 Stripe-Knee, 1 Cobalt Blue, 1 Red-Knee, 1 Mysore Ornamental, and my super old Rose hair) and I plan on getting a whole lot more now that I'm older and more serious about the hobby. I hope to share what knowledge I have and gain much from others. I also hope this is a relatively friendly community, this being the internet so that's a big thing to ask but let's hope.


----------



## jam

*I'm Back!*

Hello!

I was active on Arachnoboards back in 2007. I had 8 t's at one time and I regret giving them up and walking away from this happy. I am a volunteer with a wildlife education program and we have a "Rose Hair". Although I feel like I am a beginner again my knowledge of Tarantulas has impressed my colleagues and I am thinking about jumping back into the mix and getting a Tarantula once again. Here we go...lol. I am not sure what I want and figure this is a good place to see what everyone is doing and to help decide what I am going to get into.

I am looking forward to having access to everyone’s knowledge!

Merry Christmas!

Jam


----------



## Katerina

*Looking for my first spiderling*

Hello everyone!,

My name is Katerina. I am Asian American, 19 years old, and a full-time college student. I hope by joining this forum, I can learn more about tarantulas and find my first very own spiderling. I am looking to raise an Avicularia Versicolor. I have a few spiderling enclosures ready, but I only plan to raise 1. I am considering to purchase one of those acrylics handmade enclosures once my sling becomes larger

I would be love to hear from other members who have advices for me and can education me about these beautiful creatures. 

Thanks & Happy Holidays,
Kat


----------



## Holly123

*Hi!*

My name is Holly, I recently purchased a Mexican Red Knee for my son. I have become more interested in it than him. I love the spider and spend a ridiculous amount of time watching it do nothing.  Im really happy to have found this site cause I think I was driving the guy who sold it to me crazy. I have so many worries and questions. I have already learned a lot just from reading some of the threads here. Thanks for being here. I hope to learn a lot more and have some of my fears put to rest.

                                                                            Have A Great Day Everyone!


----------



## Gesticulator

Well hello there...not an intro, but a re-intro. I was quite active on here from 2005-2010, but due to a spiteful ex was forced to give up my collection (thank  you Philth for always being there for me) and eventually faded away from this forum altogether. I am still in touch with some of you via Facebook and am still very much a cyber junkie. I will definitely pop in here every so often and I plan on starting a small collection once again.


----------



## Kim Nedbo

*Hi..my names is kim an loves spiders*

hi i am a man of 36 from denmark. who have great interest in edderkopper.har even 54 pieces right now big and small . so I can get different females I can try and breed. with when the time comes there to have joined me on this page pgr in denmark is not the same interesse.og knowledge. which arachnoboards.


----------



## xTimx

Hey there everyone  my name is Tim,  living in Saskatchewan Canada.    i'm a newbie when it comes to having T's but i learned ALOT...and i mean.....ALOT.  and looking through alot of vids such as RobC's vids and Jon3800's vids, i know i have gained an immense confident mentality to keep some of the more challenging T's while still maintaining a HUGE respect for them. 

my collection so far is: 
1" sling P. Pederseni (unsexed) named Wraith 
1" sling P. Metallica (unsexed) named Fluffy 2.0 (soon to have, theres a story behind the 2.0 part)
3/4" sling GBB (unsexed) named Sapphire
2" G. Pulchra (possible male)  named Black Velvet

put in a deposit for a Xenithis sp. blue tonight.  

more T's coming will be:  
P. Antinous
P. Platyomma (hoping for a male) 
A. Purpurea 
L. nigerrimum 
P. Irminia 
P. Rufilata

and i think thats where i would stop and draw the line lol.  

thanx everyone and i look forward to reading alot of informative posts  take care! 

Tim


----------



## KJMinniti

*Critter Lover in Spokane, WA*

Hi, all!  I've been using Arachnoboards as a research tool for a while, but not participated actively in the past.  I'm a middle-aged single woman living alone with 4 cats, 8-16 birds(depending on time of year and number of chicks), 2 Bearded Dragons, 1 snake, a couple of fish and 45 tarantulas as of this writing.  About 2/3 of the Ts are spiderlings or juveniles.  I have been active on another US-based tarantula forum for the last several years under the username CritterLover.  It seems that someone else is already registered under that name, so I'll have to use my own actual name  here.

I began keeping Ts with a 7-legged rescue _Grammostola rosea_ I named Peanut in February 2010. As Stan Schulz warns all new keepers, I rapidly discovered that "you can never have just one!"  I started adding New World Ts to my collection, and eventually adopted an abandoned "Thai Tiger" that I have tentatively identified as a _Ciriopagopus paganus_ based on photo keying.  (I realize that isn't the best way to ID tarantulas, but it's the best I could do with the resources I have at hand.) 

After adopting Miss Thang, I started getting bolder and began adding some of the larger (and itchier) New World Ts to my collection, such as the _Lasiodora parahybana_ and a pair of _Theraphosa stirmi_. I figured I must be ready for it when the friend in South Carolina I bought the baby _L parahybana_s from sent me and cute little OBT as a freebie.  After having him for a couple months, I decided to jump into the deep end and finally got my first really "hot" tarantula baby: Mac, the un-creatively named _Heteroscodra maculata_.  I figured I could grow into his speed as he grew into his fangs!::

Shortly after getting Mac (who is a .75" sling), however, a friend got a great deal on three Ts, only to discover just how fast an adult _H. maculata_ can move  when the seller re-housed them for her to take home.  Jen promptly called me to admit she felt uncomfortable keeping it, so now I also have a mature female _H. maculata_ in my collection.  I have found myself in the amusing position of having become more knowledgeable about tarantulas than any of my local arachnophilic friends with my impressive 2-year history of keeping them! :laugh: 

Last fall I took the leap into breeding and Peanut produced a little more than 200 spiderlings for me this past summer.  All but 4 have new homes at this point.  Many of the babies I have were bought with store credit in exchange for _G. rosea_ slings :biggrin:  Part of my rationale for breeding Peanut is a conviction that it's important to get lots of captive-bred (CB) babies into the hobby of those species still routinely wild-caught for the pet trade.  I don't want _G. rosea_ to be next on the CITES endangered species list like the iconic _Brachypelma smithi_ due to over hunting.  With as long as the _Grammostola_ species take to mature, I figure we'd better get started with the captive breeding now if we want to have large CB specimens available for the pet trade any time in the foreseeable future.  So Peanut and I have contributed to that cause.  My only regret is that I underestimated the demand for the babies and didn't keep more for myself.  We're trying again with a new beau to see if I just got lucky or if Peanut is a happy camper.

And yes, I do anthropomorphize my animals; that tends to happen with people who keep animals as pets for company rather than as a means to earn a living. :sarcasm:  

I'll do my best not to irritate folk here, but sometimes I may just ask one of those questions you are SURE has been answered if I would just use the search function.  Unfortunately, I have sometimes found that the wealth of information can make it really, really hard to find just the bit you are in need of.  I'll ask your indulgence and request that you direct me to a link or a specific phrase that may yield the results I missed if I do pose such a question.

Ciao!


----------



## Godly

*Herroo Therr!!*

Hello all Im new to the hobby so bare with me here. I am 22yrs old and live in nice cold Minnesota. I am quite active and never like to be lazy. 
Only just recently I have started a quite a fanatic fascination with T's trying to learn all I can about them with purchasing well over 500$ worth of books before I even acquired any T's for myself. Also I am quite studious and analytic on most of my interests. Also did I mention I was pretty much terrified of spiders/tarantulas until I educated myself and now I actually love them still a bit cautious but out of respect not fear. My main interests so far are tarantulas (obviously!), amphibians (specifically dart frogs and tree frogs), paludariums/vivariums/ecology, I also love plants and grow carnivorous, orchids, bromeliads, African violets, ferns, cacti, succulents and enthobotanicals. 

Most of my free time is spent either outdoors snowboarding/skateboarding, gaming out, having a good time with friends or mainly studying trying to comprehend EVERYTHING and formulate new methods/unlock secrets of life and/or develop my own from animals and plants that I study. My focus is trying to better the world so sustainability is very important to me. Less must be wasted/destroyed and more must be reused in order to keep all the amazing and undiscovered life forms on this planet. I could rant forever on sustainability and how we are the grim reaper to our lovely place but that's another place/time.


----------



## Damzlfly

*Ola!*

Hi everyone! My name is Shayna, im an arachnophobe that has been recently converted (ok im still a little wary).  Ive always appreciated the beauty in the 8 legged, just when they jump out at me, well i tend to go into 'fear! kill it with fire' mode. Ive recently acquired my first T, and will be getting 2 and 3 tomorrow! Lol. I am also an avid snake lover, with 40 something balls in the collection, as well as dog rescuer...we have 2 rescued great danes, as well as a rescued pitbull shephard cross.


----------



## Cydaea

Well, here's my obligatory introduction post 

I'm 31, live in the Netherlands, and spiders have always been my favorite animals. When I was young I'd collect spiders and other bugs, put them in jars and try to identify them. This was before the internet, so I got stacks and stacks of books from the library. I'd study and observe the bugs for a couple of days, then release them. Thankfully my mom was totally okay with this, even encouraged it.

Forward to the year 2000, when I finally got myself a tarantula. A female G. rosea, already matured (born in 1996 according to the previous owner). Then, about a year ago, I decided a needed another one. So I got a juvie B. vagans. Now, a year later, I'm up to 10 T's. Yeah, that escalated quickly. 

Unfortunately, a few weeks ago the old rosea died, presumably of old age as she was about 16. Of course I got a new one pretty quickly, I can't _not _have a G. rosea...


Right now I have:

G. rosea, adult female. Pet rock, but pretty. Basically just sits there, as roseas do. Good eater, though (the old one went without eating for 6 months once...).

B. vagans, subadult female (but not 100% sure as she rips her exuvia to pieces). Likes to lunge at my face when she sees me through the glass... then quickly retreats into her burrow when I open the tank. Not so brave after all . She has no idea how adorable she is.

B. albopilosum, adult female. Has decided she is arboreal, likes to sit on top of her decorative log. Has it all webbed up and comfy, and ripped off the fake ivy leaves because they were in her way. She has a hide, but she doesn't use it at all.

B. emilia, sling (about 2" I think). Probably female, but haven't confirmed it as she hasn't molted yet in my care. Also a pet rock, but that might just be because she's in dire need of a molt.


B. boehmei and B. smithi slings, 3 each, all about 0,5" (I guess 2nd or 3d instar). All good eaters, and most have molted at least once since I've had them. I got them all in october.


For now, the 10 T's are enough, but of course I do plan to expand the collection in the near future. I'd like an arboreal or 2, and one that gets very large (like L.p). My wish list is quite long, but unfortunately space and financial resources are limited.


So. Hi.


----------



## Kali

Hiya! I go by Kali, & I actually joined this site in 2003, but I have been completely inactive for the past few years. I am getting back into my arachnid habit & very excited to be returning. I have lots of experience with arachnids, but  life got in the way for several years. We bought a house & I am finally able to  reestablish my collection. Great to remeet some of you & hoping to making new friends 

Kali


----------



## madman2k

*Hello From Toronto, Canada*

Hello everyone, new to the board, but not to tarantulas.  Bought my son a Chilean Rose Hair about 9 years ago, and just last weekend he added to his collection with an H. maculata.  We are probably going to be picking up either two or three more this month.  Anyway thanks for letting me join this group.


----------



## CAINE

*hello*

the name is josh im new the T's i have a dog a cat a reef tank snakes and now a rosehair T and im thinking more T's to come :biggrin:


----------



## pannaking22

Hello all,

My name is Tyler and I own a variety of invertebrates. I joined this site to learn more about arachnids and other invertebrates and be part of one of the best forums on the web. Glad to be here!

I have an A. metallica, B. smithi, 6 different beetles (Family Tenebrionidae), a variety of beetle grubs (won't know what till I get adults  ) a hobo spider (Tegenaria gigantea), a black hole spider (Kukulcania arizonica), a trapdoor spider (species unknown), and a handful of hissing cockroaches (Gromphadorhina portentosa) and death's head roaches (Blaberus craniifer). I think that's everyone haha. I'm planning on expanding the collection a bit more in the tarantula department, so greatly looking forward to that! I'm also getting some friends of mine addicted to the tarantula hobby as well!!


----------



## gabz

Hello everyone,

My name is Gab, I'm 18 and live in the Philippines. I'm new to this hobby, I will get my first tarantula slings today its L.parahybana and B.vagans. Looking forward to learn more and participate in this board, Have a nice day.


----------



## Chezza88

Hiya.. My name is Cheryl and I live Kent, I have 3 Chilli Roses and in the last few days brought home a Mexican Red Knee spiderling, this is my first spiderling and he/she is doing well, awesome site you have here


----------



## FigueroaExotics

Hi my names Eddie I'm 20 i live in Yuma Arizona and I've been addicted to Tarantulas for 6months and still going!!i currently own 7 Ts 1G.rosea 1h.maculata 1a.avic 1obt 1b.albopilosum and 1n.chromatus and I recently jus ordered 2trinidad cheverons an another Obt


----------



## Arran

*Hello, I'm Arran! *

Hello, my name is Arran, 19 years of age in march. Got my first tarantula a few months ago, i now have 3 and will have a new one soon once the snow has cleared up. I live in England, (yes it does rain alot) i live in the north of England. I enjoy to take videos with my camera and upload them onto youtube, i currently have some vid's of my T's and dogs!  http://www.youtube.com/user/Repacutin
I recently had my first T moult! It was kind of distressing but Jon3800 reassured me that it was going to moult soon and should be fine, which it was! (giant white knee) Anyhow thankyou if you read all of it.... :biggrin: T's are in my sig'


----------



## Ziolizard

*Introduction*

Hello, everyone.

We are a couple who share this account (although I will be the one using it to post with) and two Ts as well: one juvenile Lasiodora parahybana and a mature male Grammostola pulchripes. We've had the LP since March 2011 when it was a sling (still unsure of the sex), and the chaco golden knee since he was a penultimate male in 2010. We want to add to our collection, but we're really poor right now. :}

Anyway, here are some pictures of our babies:

Honey-Badger, our MM G. pulchripes:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lassi, our juvenile salmon-pink bird-eater:


----------



## MilitaryPolice

*New member*

HI, my name is corey, i am new to the form and have been loving tarantulas for years now i have a few and really enjoy them. i was interested in maiting my rose but finding it hard to find a male that i dont have to order for like 80 bucks


----------



## buddah4207

Hello everyone,
   My name is Michael. I just recently got into inverts going from years keeping reptiles. I had a bad first experience with buying inverts from Petco. I have no plans to do that again and would prefer to immerse myself in knowledgable groups of people. And I look forward to contributing to the boards.


----------



## BakerBert

Hi all, 

My name is Bert, i am 34 and have decide i want a tarantula, so i have been do as much research as possible and stumbled on to this site. 

After reading "The Tarantula Keepers Guide" and reading tons of threads in this forum and others....I think am ready 
Currently setting up a 10 gallon tank, with foam background for a terrestrial T. I have narrowed down my choices to a few and shall be getting my first soon. 
Looking for a full grown or juvenile female for my first.......slings and arboreal T's come later. 

List of possibles
B. Smithi 
C. cyaneopubescens
A. geniculata
A. seemanni
B. boehmei

Thanks in advance for all the questions i am sure to have. I am very excited about my first T


----------



## ickyspiders

*help*

Does anyone know where I can identify a spider. Found in my grams house and want to make sure she's going to be ok with it. Please help.


----------



## PeaceBee

Hi there!  I'm Jen and I live in Arizona.  Back on the 11th I received a super exciting belated Christmas gift from my Boyfriend... my first T!  Very exciting gift for an aspiring entomologist.    I became fascinated with inverts at a very young age and Jena Bug has been a family nickname as far back as I can remember.   

So, Boyfriend got me my G. rosea   She is very pretty.  Then, during a trip to the reptile store, we saw a big bin filled with those little sauce cups you get from takeout places... with G. rosea slings in them!  They were so cool and adorable... and the lady at the shop talked me into them.  So now I have one little sling who is doing quite well.    I am very excited to watch these guys grow.  One day when I have more experience and more space for them, I'd like to get a P. regalis.  

Well, I look forward to talking to you guys!  

PS - Mine was so cool that Boyfriend went and got himself an A. Avicularia.  He also got one of the slings... Lol.


----------



## kylesdad77

*Hi all*

Hello,
I'm Phil from California. I have kept T's for eight years now. Only have one right now...g. rosea and a wild caught black widow. Anyone else have a black widow?

Phil

---------- Post added 01-20-2013 at 05:00 PM ----------

Very cool. a. avicularia may be my next T.


----------



## spider912

Hi my name is Ji and I own variety of True spiders and tarantulas annd more! I lived in Korea and now I'm living in America so I wanted to see which kind of website should I join in order to communicate with other exotic pet breeders 

---------- Post added 01-20-2013 at 08:03 PM ----------

Hello Archnoboard members! I'm Ji and I love true spiders and tarantulas. I'm from Korea and now I'm living in U.S. Even though I have little knowledge, I hope I could learn from masters in Arachnoboards


----------



## Anderson

Hey everyone,
My name is Anderson, I have 16 T's and 3 scorps. I joined up because i don't know anyone who likes spiders in real life, so i turn to the internet. 
i have already learned tons of cool stuff from this forum so thanks! look foward to learning more.


----------



## Moonfall

Oops I missed this thread before.

I go by Moonfall even in the real world. I have loved insects and spiders since I was a child. I have a ton of pets, and have handled and kept true spiders for years...widows are my favorite to have. I came looking for help with an orb weaver who quit eating...she died a couple of days ago. I do have a widow though and she seems pregnant for the 3rd time in three months.

However I did end up with a tarantula. My first one, a beautiful Chilean Rose. I'm excited to get to know her better and I love all of the photos of the beautiful Tarantulas here.


----------



## SpiderJoe

*I'm back!*

Hello,

My name is Joey and I have been a member for 8 1/2 years. I have not been very active but still loving the crawlies


Atm, I still have my 8 yr old Brachypelma Vagans and my new scorpion Pandinus Cavimanus.

Take care!

Joey


----------



## fttwinmomma

Hey all my name is Lucy I am a full time stay at home mom to twins, a german shepard mix, and our newest family member a T sling. Excited to be here and ask lots of questions since I feel like a new mom again fretting over our sling lol. So please excuse all the dumb questions I'll be asking!


----------



## weaverofwords

Hi, my name is Marvin Parsons-Presley, I am an avid writer and eclectic Witch. By reason of both, the Tarantula is one of my Dearest spirit animals, as they are held in high regard in many Earth Based Religions as the spirit of the written word and connection between the past, present and future. I am 25 years old, married, and have no children...yet. The closest I have to children right now are our two Large Rats, Minion and Munster Cheese. I currently keep only one Tarantula, a G. Rosea who is affectionately known as Spidey. 

I've kept Spidey now for almost 5 years, as I purchased her on Mid-Tour leave in 2008 while I was still in the Military. Now I work as an IT specialist. I am particularly interested in keeping, in the future, more ornamental species of Tarantula, such as the A. Versicolor and the P. Fasciata. 

The reason I say kept, is I don't believe that nature can be "owned" by anyone or anything, and there for I merely "keep" them.


----------



## TheFrankus

Hello Everyone,
My name is Frankus Lee (also on YouTube, Twitter and FB by that name too). I live in Aldershot in the UK. I am a freelance technical problem solver working in the music, tv and film industry. In my spare time i Dj, produce music, record artists, edit short films and videography as well look after my two boys Owen and Aiden and my various pets including Ants, T's and hamster. I had a Salmon Pink Goliath when i was younger and when she died i promised myself i would get more. Life and work came along and quite a bit of time went by before i got back into the hobby again. I am very well researched and i aim to get more inverts including true spiders (hopefully Salticidae, Sparrisidae and Lycosa) as well as maybe a mantid or scorpion so any advice would be gratefully received. I have deliberately not posted for a couple of months so i can see what everybody is talking about. I find myself very keen to educate people about this fantastic world we live upon and in return be educated myself. If i can change just one persons perception of what they consider to be creepy i consider that a success. Its a great world out there, lets look after it.


----------



## Titania

*Hi everyone!*

Hi guys! I had been trying to join this forum for the last couple of days but hadn't been able to until one of the powers that be helped me lol (apparently Fairy Tail isn't a valid location  lol). Anyway, I've spent ridiculous amounts of time reading the threads here and learning all about Ts. I recently went to a pet store and they had a goliath for sale and I said I was going to buy it but before I did I came online to do some research. Good thing I did! I'm a complete newbie when it comes to owning a T and I've decided that I better start off with a Mexican Fireleg instead lol. I've watched countless youtube videos and searched many, many threads on here but I still have questions! I hope I can get some help and in time, I hope I will be able to help others too!


----------



## NinetyTimes

Hello everyone,

My name is Aprialy, from Jakarta, Indonesia and I'm new in this hobby. Back in 23 November 2012 I bought my first slings, they are G.rosea, N.coloratovillosus, and B.albiceps. Fascinated, in one month I added G.pulchripes, B.vagans, A.versicolor, B.auratum, B.emilia slings, L.klugi and S.javanensis juve, B.smithi and A.geniculata adult forming a big family :biggrin:

I found this forum just before I bought my first slings, read a lot, learn a lot and still look forward to increase my knowledge since I'm still a new hobbyist.
Nice to meet you all.

Aprialy


----------



## Will1988

Hi, my name is Will. I am from South Africa. I got my first T (Brazilian Salmon Pink - Lasiodora parahybana) late last year from a guy who quit the hobby, only to discover that one had escaped when he sold the others! And that is how I got Houdini! :biggrin:


----------



## morri

hello gang! I'm new here, my name is Erica and I'm from Pennsylvania. What a nice forum, I'm glad I found it. I look forward in being a part of the community.


----------



## brad5452

Hello everyone! My name is Brad, I'm 17, and I live in Pennsylvania. I do not currently have any invertebrates though I plan on getting a B. albopilosum in the next few months. I would have a colony of B. dubia and at least one arachnid by now but near the end of 2012 I spent what is a large amount of money to a 17 year old with no job on a high power laser, so that will have to wait. I've had this account for nearly a year now, and probably lurked a few months without an account, so waiting is something I'm definitely fine with for something I like as much as arachnids. On the bright side, needing money for pet arachnids and their food is a great way for me to motivate myself to find a job. I'm a bit of a nerd, but not the kind that can tell you close to everything on a subject, and I enjoy learning chemistry, physics, biology, and psychology.


----------



## ALubben

*Hello!*

My name is Alisha, I found this site today. Pretty stoked. I have a very small collection (one rose hair) but I'm looking to build on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZipZipskins

Hey everyone! I'm relatively new to the hobby and I think my friends were getting tired of hearing about my spiders, so I looked for a place online to talk about them, and this seems to be it! Seems like a great community, and I'm happy to be here.

Nathan


----------



## Nada

Long time lurker, 1st time poster. Been collecting/breeding for the better part of 20 years.  
I've never really been a fan of message boards, But recently have decided to try a few out.
I'm in Az and frequent KTBGs shop in Tucson. I currently have a collecion of around 150. Mostly terrestrials.


-Nada


----------



## TrexxArms

Hey, I'm Erik. I've had tarantulas for about a year, I will post them all on the other thread. I've stumbled across this forum several times while researching my critters. Finally decided to make an account the other day. I'm really looking forward to interacting with everyone.


----------



## Indianaspider

Hello.

My name is Neill. I've never been a member of a forum so I hope I'm putting this message in the right place...

I live in Indiana and I am 20 years old and currently a college student studying diesel technology. I have had tarantula's (and reptiles) for a long time. I only have five tarantulas now.... and many reptiles.

My hobbies, interests, what I do, and what I think are not the norm and I consider myself insane and crazy.  

I'm really not a computer guy... But I will try my best to get things right. 

I love to answer questions and help people out. 

Tarantulas I have:

B. vagans sling
B. vagans sub adult
P. murinus sling
G. rosea sub adult
A. metallica adult female.

Can someone let me know if I'm posting this right? Like I said...I'm new to forums. Sorry...

Thanks.


----------



## 3skulls

Hi my name is Rich and i have an addiction. 

I have been coming here for info for a long time. 
Got my first G. rosea 20+ years ago and she was a good size when I got her. She passed away a little over 2 years ago 

Over the past year I have really got back into keeping them. 

I'm also into snakes and other little creatures. 
Here is a current list...

Snakes

1.1.0 Boa constrictor imperator - Common Boa

0.1.0 Boa dumerili - Dumeril’s Boa

0.0.1 Diadophis punctatus - Ringneck

0.0.2 Elaphe obsolete - Black Rat Snake

1.0.0 Epicrates cenchria - Brazilian Rainbow Boa

1.2.0 Eryx colubrinus - East African Sand Boa

2.3.0 Lampropeltis getula californiae - California Kingsnake

0.2.0 Morelia spilota cheynei - Jungle Carpet Python

1.0.0 25% Morelia spilota cheynei 75% Morelia spilota spilota 25% Jungle 75% Diamond

1.2.0 Morelia spilota mcdowelli - Coastal Carpet Python

7.7.0 Python regius - Ball Python



Tarantulas

0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata - Brazilian Giant Whiteknee

0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum - Honduran Curlyhair

0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi - Mexican Redknee

0.0.6 Brachypelma vegans - Red Rump

0.0.2 Cyclosternum fasciatum - Costa Rican Tiger Rump

0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra - Brazilian Black

0.0.2 Grammostola pulchripes - Chaco Goldenknee

0.0.1 Grammostola rosea - Chilean Rose Hair

0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum - Cobalt Blue

0.0.2 Lasiodora parahybana - Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater

0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis - Thailand Velvet

0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei - Trinidad Chevron

0.1.1 Psalmopoeus irminia - Venezuelan Suntiger

0.0.7 Pterinochilus murinus - Usambara Orange Baboon “OBT”



0.0.1 Ambystoma maculatum - Spotted Samamander

1.0.1 Bufo fowleri - Fowler’s Toad

0.0.1 Narceus americanus - North American Millipede

0.0.1 Pseudacris crucifer - Spring Peeper

0.0.1 Rana palustris - Pickerel Frog

1.1.0 Trachemys scripta scripta Yellow-bellied Slider

Will be adding more to the list tonight!!!

Thanks for having me,
Rich


----------



## Sippari

*Hi everyone!!!*

I'm Saija, 32, from Finland. New here, but have been keeping tarantulas as pets for quite a while now. I got my first T about 15 years ago. It was an adult G. rosea female. At that time there was not much other species available here in Finland or they were pretty rare anyway.. Then came few spiders more and a scorpion too. Currently I have 10 tarantulas and more will come for sure. Nowadays I am more into arboreal species (especially pokies and avics). I also have other pets, or should I say animal family members. They are a crazy little rabbit and 20+ year-old red-eared slider.

My other hobbies or interests are painting, drawing and all kinds of art works, photographing, interior designing etc.. I like rock and metal music and love beautiful things like shoes and spiders (there's never enough shoes.. or spiders either..  ha ha)!!

I've been visiting as a guest on this site many many times, so I finally decided to join in. I've already got much help from here.. So thank you for that!

Now you know who I am =)
It's great to be here.


----------



## Blackprizm

I'm new here! Hello everybody. My alias is blackprizm and i'm from the philippines!


----------



## DestinySara

*Hello. I'm new.*

Hi

My name is Alicia. I'm nearly 24 and  I am new to arachnids.
Next Month for my brithday, I will be getting my first tarantula. Which is why I'm here.  I have wanted one since I saw Home Alone as a kid but my mother refuses to allow anything but cats, dogs and fish into her home. My dad is very different from her on what he allows into his home. My dad purchased a emperor scorpion in Jan. and I am his babysitter. I feed him, clean his box, handle him, ect. So I've been given permission to have my own creepy crawly in a tank next to his.
I am in the process of making my 10 gallon aquarium into a terrarium. I'm also looking for names on the tarantula and books on them.

My college friend had a cobalt blue and I have had some experience taking care of and handling her .(she was not very aggressive)
My tarantula will be a chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (greenbottle blue) and I will have to order her since no one near here does tarantulas but petco and their selection is not large or organized.



And, that's all I've got for now.


----------



## sealjubilee

Hello! My name is Audra, I'm 23 and live in Alaska. I owned a G. Rosea in highschool although fairly new to Arachnids. I rescued my current A. Seemanni. I also have two ferrets, Fable and Atlas. I'd love to meet people in the Alaska area. I feel like no one here is into the hobby. I've been creeping this forum for a few months and finally decided to join!


----------



## Scorpen

*Hello Everyone !*

Hello everyone ! My name is Eric, and I live in Texas. I have been keeping and breeding animals (bugs, spiders, scorpions and reptiles) for a long time now. I started keeping them when I was a kid and I am 44 years old now. I am not new to keeping scorpions, but want to start getting more into it on a larger scale. I have a few species now, but have a big wish list yet to fill! I get stung by C. vittatus here in Texas so often from flipping boards looking for snakes that it doesn't effect me anymore at all when I get stung. 
I look forward to getting to know you all !    :biggrin:                    Thanks Eric - AKA Scorpen


----------



## ninthdegreeburn

Hi, I am ninthdegreeburn, from Holland. Together with my partner, we have around 150 tarantulas. We keep them in a separate room we called 'Arachnopolis'. Take a look at arachnopolis.nl


----------



## Azadrael13

*Just thought I would introduce myself*

Hello all, up until about a month and a half ago, my wife was a very big arachnophobe. I finally talked her into letting me have an Avic avic, and she instantly fell in love...lol. We now have nine T's and will have about thirteen by the end of next week. We absolutely love having a hobby that we can do together. I have had many hobbies over the years, but this is definitely my favorite. I found these boards the other day and honestly believe that this is the best place to be for T lovers. Thank you all for having us, and we are looking forward to learning new things and making new friends.


----------



## Snicklephrits

Hola folks. I'm Cory. I have a chilean rose right now, got it at petco lol. I've been looking for places to by 2 more tarantulas but am not sure which if the sites i have visited are good or not. Backwater reptiles seems the nicest, but over priced. kenthebugguy seems good too... I'm wanting a greenbottle blue and maybe a pinktoe or trinidad chevron. 

Problem is, I've read male green bottle blues dont live very long, while the females last years. I'm wanting a female, obviously... any suggestions would be great.

I'm happy i stumbled on this forum.


----------



## GildedMonkey

*New to scorpions*

I recently got a sub adult emperor scorpion and well I thought I read up on how to care for them correctly. Well I'm getting a little concerned its been 4 days and I've not seen him eat any thing I've given him. Should I be more patient or what? please help!!


----------



## Yehecatl Quipol

I'm not new to the hobby, I've been in arachnid keeping all my life really, the only pets I've ever owned have been true spiders, Ts, or scorpions; though it evolved from simply mason jars and twigs to something a little more professional. I recently moved so all I currently have is my Chilean rose and a true spider I recently found but have yet to identify (pictures/thread coming soon!). I am looking into getting into breeding and dealing. If I get another tank I'll be getting me an OBT. I specialize and admire the more 'hot' species. I very much look forward to my time, hope to learn a lot and meet others who share my passion.


----------



## Zumie

Hello all! I'm glad I found this website. There is a lot of good info/advice to be found. Not to mention possibly new sources for my invertabrate needs. I was drawn here by a search for new sources for Scolopendra centipedes. A post by a member named Galapoheros lured me in.


----------



## Elvia

Hello guys! My name is Elvia, I'm new to this forum also seen on another forum arachnophiles.com known as "ThePitbullGirl" I'm not new to Tarantula's though. And I basically know almost everything about reptiles lol, but my favorite critter is the Tarantula for sure. Glad to be part of the forum! Hope to explore the website and have fun! <3


----------



## Markman2000

*heyhey*

Hello folks I'm Mark, 28, male, from Ontario Canada

I've been lurking this forum for a few days now, reading and learning as much as I can about spiders before I get into the hobby.  I already have my mind made up that I'm going to get a chaco golden knee tarantula for a starter since it seems good for a beginner.  I've always loved spiders and played with them when I was a kid and now that I'm older and know more about them I respect and love them especially for the fact that they keep the annoying bug population down.

I really want to start out with a food enclosure, and I was thinking it would be cool to have a decent assortment of bugs in one terrarium.  I don't want to start a thread about it because I'm a newbie but if anyone has any information about mixing insects in one enclosure please PM me.  I'm thinking having some substrate that worms will live in, and having a few crickets, or if theres something else that can live with crickets and not kill/eat all of them, or be effected by the worms.  If you guys think I should start a thread about this let me know also, thanks 

gonna lurk more for now 

TL;DR

if anyone has any information about mixing insects in one enclosure please PM me


----------



## Illuminati

Hi, my name is Shelby and I am from Kansas. I am new to Tarantula keeping and in fact three months ago I was completely terrified of them. I now have one Grammostola Rosae and a Nhandu Chromatus. I hope to learn lots about all kinds of tarantulas and expand my knowledge however I can. I am also good at making things and may start creating my own acrylic enclosures


----------



## Spanx69

Hi, 

My name is James. I'm so glad I found this place.  

A little about myself, I used to keep true spiders as pets when I was younger but I started collecting Tarantulas after I received 
my first one from a friend that brought one back as a gift from their trip to Texas about 23 years ago. :biggrin:

After that I was hooked, I eventually started collecting which of course eventually led to breeding and finally opening my own
exotic pet store "Way Cool Pets" that specialized in Tarantulas. Well after a sudden life change, I ended up selling my pet store 
and all of my collection and have been out of the hobby for quite some time but recently I had adopted a Rosehair from a friend
and I have to admit that it actually re-ignited my love for the hobby. I'm gonna try and pace myself and start slow again. 
Hope I can control myself and not try to collect too much, too soon, Good luck with that Right?? Ha Ha! :tongue: 

There seems to be a lot more species available now than when I was last involved. 

I am actually on the hunt for a Grammostola Pulchra which is what brought me here. 
The hobby seems to be thriving now more than ever. 

Looking forward to getting back into it and getting to know everyone.


----------



## martincdavis

*Hello*

Hello,

I my name is Martin, from Plymouth, UK. I am 22.
I am a student just finishing my final year at university, studying Conservation Biology. I have a keen interest in spiders and other invertebrates. For my final year project I am studying Urban wall spiders in Plymouth,UK. Looking at their abundance, in regards to different walls, their height on the wall, and the temperature where they are found. 
I have done work in the past Identifying a collection of spiders and correctly labeling them which is now in the Plymouth Museum, as well as attending Bioblitz events in the south west to engage the public with nature on their doorstep. 
I haven't kept any spiders as pets in the past, but might do in the future. 
Thank you,

Martin Davis


----------



## DalilahBlue

Hello everyone!

I would still consider myself a novice invert keeper, though with my biologist background I am not your typical noob.  Currently I have 12 different species of tarantulas, mostly NW terrestrials, and have only recently acquired my first OW and arboreals.  

I am 30, married, currently working on my nursing degrees, and live in the Appalachian Mountains of north Georgia with my hubby, the dogs, parrots, spiders, chickens and goats.  I am interested in most any critter or plant and spend a lot of my free time hiking and enjoying the out doors.  I also like to cook and garden and I dabble in genetics.  One of my current projects is helping my sister in law develop a Millie Fleur colored Americana (blue/green egg laying) bantam chicken.  We should have a true breeding flock next summer. 

I am here to learn and share what I know and hopefully meet some interesting folks as I go.

~Dal


----------



## Lethal Venom

*Hello, all!*

Hello, everyone! I'm very excited to have finally created an account here! This has been my go-to guide for arachnid information for years and I've finally joined the boards. I would like to thank everyone for their knowledgeable information over the last couple years; it has helped me out a lot. =) I hope to pass on that knowledge.

I will get some pictures and videos up soon, I was just taking the time now to introduce myself and officially say "hello" to the arachnoboards forums! I look forward to being a part of this wonderful society. =)


----------



## alcatraz30

my name is komar, i'm from indonesia 
i'm newbie in this forum, nice to meet you all
i just have 1 tarantula, its B.Boehmei :biggrin:


----------



## adamk73

*introductions are in order...*

Hi my name is Adam. I'm a sagatarrius, long walks on the beach are most prefered with my B. smithi. I just wanted to check out things around here. Currently i have 1 juvenile and 4 slings. I'm new to T's. Give me a break till I learn how to give scientific names. Let's see know I've got a brazillian white knee. A B. smithi, easy to remember that one, also a curly hair. Green bottle blue and a choaco golden knee. 
    I kinda like all the discussions posted here lots of info. Oh forgot to mention I live in Reno, NV. I look forward to an interesting adventure in T keeping.


----------



## Zeezums

Hi all!

I've been on this forum for a short while but never posted anything here!

My name is Madeline (zee) I'm 22 and live in Birmingham, Alabama. I have been keeping Ts about 2 years now but as of late my collection as absolutely exploded!! I am up to 42 Ts with 37 different species. I also have a female redtail boa who is almost a year old, and a 3 y/o schnauzer shitzu mix. (He helps calm my friends that aren't too fond of my hobby )

I graduated college in December, but if I can I want to get into breeding instead of grad school! With the help of the incredibly amazing Roaddog, I should be breeding my first Ts this week, psalmopoeus irminia!

This forum is awesome! Just when I think I've learned everything there is to know, a whole new world of information appears! I am forever learning about them and I hope it stays this way forever!


----------



## EulersK

Hello all, I suppose a brief introduction is in order. I've been a part of this hobby for about six months now, though I've been keeping exotic pets for about a decade. I broke into keeping tarantulas when a buddy of mine bought a rose haired, only to have his girlfriend move into his place. Turns out, spiders aren't her thing, so now Ruby is relaxing at my abode. So far, I've quite enjoyed her, even though she bites and throws hairs whenever possible. She's quite aggressive, but even with that, I certainly plan on buying another tarantula within the year (I'm a poor student - money is hard to come by).


----------



## Nickolaus

*My Introduce*

Hi...
My name is Nickolaus, I live in North Sumatra, Indonesia...
I'm 20 years old...
I've some pets like reptiles, birds and arachnids...
Thank You


----------



## mynewself2000

*Hello!*

Hi guys!
My name is Zach, I recent bought my first Tarantula today. A beautiful little 2 inch A. Avicularia. I have an L.P. on the way as well and in the works to order a curly hair and a couple other easy keepers. The L.P. may not be a such an easy keeper but it was certainly a much better choice then an OBT! Anyway i will post a picture of my lovely little Avic and later on i will post a picture of my L.P.!


----------



## iamthegame06

Hey guys! Im Jester, i just got into collecting T's a couple of months ago, i have 3 T's at the moment, a pair of B. Smithi's and a female P. Regalis. 
I used to have a lot of pets, like different kinds or reptiles, snakes, birds, 9 dogs, a few wild caught insects/arachnids/spiders etc (people would always tell me that my room looked like a mini zoo lol) but unfortunatley, i had to sell or give some of them away after we moved into an apartment with a strict no pet policy  I didn't had ANY pets for about 3 years, but i just recently got my own apartment and decided to collect T's as i've always been fascinated by spiders ever since i was a kid (i used to collect random spiders that i caught in the wild when i was a kid lol) so anyway, yeah..that's about it haha! I'm definitely getting more T's in the near future though!


----------



## Maverik

Hey Arachno parents, 
I'm Maverik and I own a Chillean Rose Hair, She is roughly 1yr and a bit - 2yrs old. I have owned 3 other rose hairs but they didnt last more than a yr or 2 after I bought them and not due to the care I provided as I had rescued them and one was 5 yrs old, 
they were all roughly that age upon death, and all males. This is the first female Ive owned and she just arrived at the store 1 wk prior to my purchasing her.
I was hoping that someone could help me out with the varience of our Canadian seasons and the Chillean desert?? Any and all help would be great for i want her to live to her fullest potential as she would in her native habitat!

---------- Post added 02-26-2013 at 07:01 PM ----------

The leg will grow back so no worries!!!!


----------



## Eddie Brock

Hello every1  I just purchased my first T .It's a A.avic figured I'd start with this girl and soon make my way towards the pokies.ive been doing research for months from RobC videos to Paul from Petcenter Care sheets.i guess we'll see how long it takes b4 I get my next T I'm already addicted ! Lol


----------



## natacha

*Chicago*

Hey there,

I've had my Colbalt Blue, Hap.Liv., for a year now.. she's about 6 years old and is my first T. That being said I don't handle her, just like to gaze at her beauty on the occasions that she shows herself.:

Looking to get more involved in the hobby as I've been reading much and watching the forum for a year. Also I get worried when she burrows for long periods but don't have anyone to consult. Hope my next T to be less of a cave dweller  perhaps one I can hold. Eve (her name) is rarely moody or defensive though she does burrow and stay out of sight for stretches of time.

I'm in Chicago and I don't have any IRL friends who are tarantula enthusiasts. Hope that can change. I also have a dog, Mushu, who is amazing. ALways been an admirer of creatures and would collect small scorpions as a kid that we would find under rocks. Love snakes and lizards too... the tarantula sort of just came into my life and taught me so much. Fascinated.:cute:


Tacha


----------



## retrogradeworks

My name is Elly .  I became interested in photographing insects and arachnids several years ago and have always wanted to try keeping.  Unfortunately, circumstances prevented me from doing so  (the people I shared a place with were squicked by them).  Now, I'm in a perfect position to give it a go (thanks to my wonderful boyfriend)!  I've read extensively on keeping and gone through care sheets, but I still wanted to start with something that would be relatively easy to care for so I can learn the ropes from experience.  I ordered my first T's (Chilean Rose and a Curlyhair) from Kenthebugguy and they'll be here next week !  I'm going to put together their enclosures this weekend and I can't wait to watch them.  I'm very happy to have found this board, it's such a wealth of information .


----------



## wingedcoatl

Greetings! This is wingedcoatl and I've been in the T hobby since 2008. I went through a long period after I found a black widow by my house that just about anything arachnid scared the crap out of me. I decided I didn't want to be afraid anymore and knew from life that the cure for fear is always education. I got my first little sling, a Grammostola pulchripes, from a reptile show across the state in Tacoma. "Fluffy" would be the first of many as it turned out, and she is currently gravid after being mated to two different males with the help of a dear friend of mine. If you had told me 10 years ago that I'd be enthusiastically looking forward to seeing dozens and dozens of little spiderlings I would have shuddered and called you loony, but here I am! 

I'm actually so into the hobby now that I'm beginning planning for an invertebrate shop in my hometown of Spokane, WA. The planning page is on facebook under Webs & Burrows. Feel free to stop by and say hello or if you want pictures of some of my Ts. I'm all about meeting more people in the hobby as I have already met so many wonderful people in among the arachnophiles already.


----------



## GrumpyD

Hi all grumpy here.  Haven't got any Ts so far, however I have been reading as much as I can on the hobby in preparation for my first T  which will hopefully be within the next month or so.


----------



## Alistair

*Alistair*

Hi, I'm Alistair & I live in Crediton, Devon, UK.  I used to be a member of  the South West Tarantula Society UK but it has since folded.  I have reared & kept, Indian Ornamentals, a Theraphosa leblondi, Hedgehog Tarantula, Chile Rose, Emperor & Israeli scorpions.  My wife banned me from keeping Tarantulas, she has now left me, so I cam going to resume my love.
Can anyone tell me the most humane, easiest and best way to buy young, tarantulas of all the above, types and also Mexican red-knees?  Based on where I live.  Many thanks.
I am also an Artist, my website is:www.alistairiwcampbell.com & I have a new blog.


----------



## plantecarnivore

Hi everyone!
In first, I'm thirteen years old, and I'm french so, my english isn't perfect.
I live a side to Grenoble, in the isère department. 
I love all the invertabrate, mainly arachnids. I've got a _eresus walckenaerius_ male (before his slough, i thinked it was a female), and soon, i will buy a couple of heteropoda.
My hobbies are informatic, nurture my insects and arachnids, a little hiking and reading.
I hope have a good time on this forum.


----------



## SteelCity

Hello everyone!! I'm a 25 year old from Sheffield UK. 
Recently got a sub adult pinktoe tarantula and a juvenile heterometrus spinifer. I got the 'bug' for arachnids when I saw a video my girlfriend had made with her adult Chile rose walking on her head!  Done most of my research on this 
forum so thought I'd finally drop in and say hi! 

Speak to you all soon!
Aaron


----------



## numinous

Hi all! I am older than I care to admit and have been involved with animals all my life. I am a former zookeeper, park ranger and state ecologist. I now own and operate a wildlife removal and relocation company in the NY metro area. I have kept any number of animals and once had a B smithi that lived for 13 years. I also had a squirrel monkey that lived for 16 years. I now have slings: L violaceopes, A diversipes, P metallica and E. campestratus. Good to be working with 8 legged hairy ones again.


----------



## Remingtonsteel

*Hi I'm jack*

I'm a Tarantula keeper with a small collection of five Tarantulas 
I'm from Ireland 
And I have a youtube channel where I have videos on nearly all of my Tarantulas[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]

I'm very knowledgable when it comes to Tarantulas so any questions ,just feel free to ask 


Kindest regards jack


----------



## cali2daboot

My name is Monique, but friends call me Mo or Nique.  A precious Animals Science Major, I am pursuing a Bachelor of Science in Management and I should graduate October of this  year. I am originally from Northern California, but currently live in Southwest Louisiana in the "Crawfish Capitol of the World."  

Prior to returning to pursue my education I ran a municipal animal shelter.  I created the standard operating procedures, adoption, intake, foster, and rescue forms that the shelter uses to this day.  I also created the website that is currently used.

My health caused me to separate from that employment as it is a very stressful career choice.  Choosing life or death for anyone or anything tends to get under your skin after a while.  Statistics do show that career choice has a high turnover rate due to the aforementioned reason.

I am the single mother of three exceptionally bright and talented young men, ages 18 (college student), 17(high school junior at an esteemed boarding school), and 13 (eighth grade). My older two sons are disabled, but to look at them one would never know.  The oldest has PDD (Pervasive Developmental Delay) an Autism Spectrum Disorder, and my middle son has a heart defect called an Aberrant Right Subclavian Artery ( I made eight funeral arrangements for him by the time he was a year old due to this).  My boys are my driving reason for all that I do.  From their infancy we have been on our own, striving to carve out a niche for ourselves.  I am fortunate that all three of my children got into music or languages rather than the other things available to today's youth.  As a family we attend church, their school band functions, and private music lessons.  I can't play an instrument but love to sing.  My oldest son plays clarinet, bass clarinet, flute, keyboard, acoustic and electric guitar, and drums.  The middle son plays the flute, clarinet, keyboard, acoustic and electric guitar, keyboard and sings.  My youngest son plays keyboard. So, yes, my home is quite noisy most of the time since not only do they have to practice for school band and private lessons, but also for their band Revamped (or whatever the newest name is now) as well.  I am also mother to 3 dogs (all male), two cats (brother and sister), Quaker Parrot, 3 boas, and 5 T’s.

I love spending time with family and friends.  My hobbies include horseback riding, animal training and rescue, muscle cars, and racing.  (My ex-boyfriend can be thanked for the last two.)  I also enjoy video games of all sorts, fishing, and horror movies.  

I am new to this hobby and I look forward to learning more about T’s while watching mine grow into the beautiful yet mysterious creatures they are.


----------



## Es0ter1c

*Hi I'm Aaron from Owatonna, MN*

Inherited a G. rosea from a friend who couldn't keep her anymore.  She just moulted for me and I discovered it was a girl.  She's just over 4" and is a calm, quiet sweetheart.  After that I'm off and running. Just ordered 3 slings this weekend for my first try at raising them.  I am confused about what the numbers mean in front of some of the posts, though.  They're #.#.# format.  What does this mean?  Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks!

-Aa


----------



## vespers

Es0ter1c said:


> I am confused about what the numbers mean in front of some of the posts, though.  They're #.#.# format.  What does this mean?  Any help would be appreciated.


The number of males.females.unsexed specimens you have.  For example. 0.1.3 G. rosea would mean you have no males, 1 female, and 3 unsexed Rosehair T's.


----------



## BaddestRuffest

Hey guys im Chris, 29 years young I live in the UK. I'm new to the fascination of t's but im extremley excited to become a T owner, i have ordered a juvenile Chilean rose female and she should be here within the week weather permitting. I'm very artistic and creative so you'll hopefully be seeing some interesting set Ups from me soon


----------



## Es0ter1c

vespers said:


> The number of males.females.unsexed specimens you have.  For example. 0.1.3 G. rosea would mean you have no males, 1 female, and 3 unsexed Rosehair T's.


Thanks for that!  I had a suspicion the numbers meant something along those lines but had no idea which was in which position, LOL

-Aa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redthirteen

Hi guy's just tipping my hat. I first got into the hobby about 5 years ago and had a several NW Ts. Unfortunately I had to give them a new home due to my job but now I'm able to get back on track. Got my eye on an OBT and a P.Irminia right now


----------



## PoorCrickets

Hey just like to say thanks first off, this site gave me the info to get into T's.  I'm new to this but have done the research and can't wait to watch my slings grow. More pics to come.


----------



## vavusmc

*getting back into T's*

I owned a Rose -hair for over 10years raised a king baboon and OBT fornover a year. my rosie died and i sold the other two and joined the marines. now that im out and sttled down im getting back into the hobby/obsession..ooh-rah semper fi


----------



## luizCha

*hi, arachnoboards Big family, i am luiz Cha*

HI，i am luiz Cha, from east asia, the south of china, guangzhou,My interests are bird spiders, scorpions, and the feedof  the cockroach,I'm very glad to communicate with you,^^


---------- Post added 03-13-2013 at 02:05 PM ----------

You need to pay attention to the temperature and humidity emperor scorpion, immunity of adult scorpion is very strong,As long as quiet breeding, will eat slowly, do not overly disturb,Now I am raising 12 emperor scorpion, please communicate with each other  ^^





GildedMonkey said:


> I recently got a sub adult emperor scorpion and well I thought I read up on how to care for them correctly. Well I'm getting a little concerned its been 4 days and I've not seen him eat any thing I've given him. Should I be more patient or what? please help!!


----------



## delo

*Hey From Canada*

Long time owner new time poster, glad I found this forum it's awesome keep up all the good work and info.  I currently own a P. regalis (12yrs old) had her since sling and a new T. Blondi (3months sling) pics to be posted later.  I've been facinated with T's since I first bought one when I was 12 behind my parents back and hid her in my closet. (Grammastola rosea "Rose hair")  Since then I've also been a proud owner of a Aphonopelma seemani "Zebra".  I look forward to sharing with you all and doing plenty more ready for my future purchases.


----------



## Domenico

Hello ;

My name is Domenico and I live in Belgium.

I am 48 years old and for 13 years in breeding tarantulas and lizards and other snakes.

I have a few tarantulas which I would put pictures soon. *

I say to you very soon on the forum, happy to read ..
Best regards



* You can find pictures in my personal album


----------



## TFanatic

*Hi there ^-^*

Hi! My name is Cassie, I'm 28 years old ((will be 29 in June )), and I'm from Redding, CA. I'm pretty new to the tarantula hobby and I'm very excited to be part of it ^^ I end up getting two tarantulas to start with and I'm planning on getting more! I currently have a female Grammostola sp Concepcion ...sadly nameless cuz I cant seem to come up with a name for her yet x.x and I have a female Brachypelma sabulosum name Cleopatra. I experienced my first T hair in my eye by here XD and no it was NOT fun whatsoever. In the near future I hope to get a Pink Toe species, GCK, PZB, an Ornamental species, and a OBT for a challenge spider ^^ ....dont worry I know what I'm getting into. I do read up on these guys before I get any spider :3

It is nice to meet you all ^-^

Oh forgot, I also have 3 lovely geckos, African Fat-Tailed and two Leopards Teeka, Miya and Jaguar ^^ and I dearly love snakes as well and I plan on doing a breeding trade in the ball python department in the future


----------



## Sculpturatus

Hey guys, I'm David I live in Phoenix AZ and im new to the hobby of keeping tarantulas but have been keeping scorpions for three years. I just got my first t a few days ago, it's a .75 inch T. plumipes and I'm very excited to get into the hobby and start collecting more.


----------



## katy33

*Hey guys!*

Hi, I'm Katy! And although I've always had tarantulas, lately I have been wanting to put all my efforts into expanding my collection. I currently have two different brachypelmas and a a. versicolor, and am looking to get some grammostolas and expand on my brachy's. But from all the joy I am experiencing now, I can't seem to see an end to this hobby


----------



## Mystic Boer

*Hello to all my fellow critter keepers.*

Hi, I'm Phillip, I come from South Africa

I've always loved weird and wonderful creatures (been catching poisonous snakes in my back yard since I was 9 xD) I've kept my share of exotics - snakes, scorpions, and Bearded Dragons. My parents also used to breed with a few species of fish, but mainly cichlids found here in the southern parts of Africa. In recent years, however, I don't have the time for that anymore, though my fascination still remains.

Compared to some of you, though, I'm just another guy xD.
A few days ago I bought my first two tarantulas. I'm a firm believer of raising animals from babies, so they're both still slings (rather cute, but I have paranoia about anything that could cause them harm xD)
The tarantulas that I own now are Thrixopelma ockerti and Acanthoscurria geniculata (sold to me as Brazilian Giant White Knee, so it may be Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, but I doubt it)

I really wanna get a bbg and a gooty sapphire ornamental, but I don't think I'll ever keep more than 5-6 spiders at a time. Also both those species are ridiculously expensive here.

A special Hello to all my fellow South Africans and I look forward to our discussions on the forums.


----------



## jgerou85

*Hi to all from Northern Michigan*

Hello . My name is josh, I'm 27 years old and live in the wilds of northern Michigan, I recently joined this site as I have just acquired a Chilean Rose tarantula . I'm liking the Hobby and plan to get others eventually. Thanks For all the great info , Jgerou85


----------



## Flippa

*Hi All*

Hi guys and girls,

My name is Sheldon and I live in South Africa. I've always been interested in creepy crawlies, my parents can attest to the dozens of bottles with various spiders being kept in my bedroom, on my desk. After a small hiatus (I'm now 33), I'm back to collecting. I have a Brachypelma Smithi on the way, just to familiarise myself with the in's and out's of spider keeping once more. I'm already looking for a second and the first hasn't even arrived yet!


----------



## BRussell

Hi everyone.
  I'm a Vet Tech who never thought much about having "Ts" until my sister in law brought her Rosa to my work to see our Exotic Dr. Long story short, I feel in Love. Few weeks later I get my first a 3 month old Red knee. Makes me anxious everyday that I'm doing good by her. Then, while in the pet store, getting supplies, I see a Rosa in a tough environment and decide she needs to come home too. My husband is forever supportive. He asked, "How many are you going to get?" not sure there are at least two other species I'm interested in. Can someone tell me, How does this obsession get so strong so fast????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin

*Greetings from Malaysia*

Hi everyone

I'm Calvin, 25 from Malaysia. Owner of my 2 Grammostola rosea & hope to own more T's in the future.


----------



## Catch Smiley

Hi, my name is Scott, I live in the St Louis area. I just got a Chaco Golden Knee spiderling about a week ago, I've read they're GREAT for starters. It is my first tarantula. It's a little larger than a quarter now. Hoping I can get some good information on here, if you have any advise or input about how to take care of a spiderling, I'm all ears. Can never get too much information.

thanks
-Scott


----------



## AshleyM

Hi! I am new obv. I found this forum via tapatalk. I have always loved isencte Arachnida and invertebrates, well any animals since I was tiny. I am an avid nature lover. I also love science. I collect the deceased from the side of the road and from breeders/stores to make specimen charts with. I also keep a few in live captivity.


----------



## Smokehound714

Hello, from orange county, CA!

 I spend most of my time snapping photos of salticids and insects, I'm currently in the process of breeding a pair of P. johnsoni.

 I was here before, however I guess the forum changed, so i had to re-register!


----------



## Daylene

HI my name is Daylene. I am new to the hobby i just got mt first T she is a 2 in B smithi. Her name is Charlotte. I have had her 4 days now so any advice is welcome. Thank You


----------



## antinous

Hello everyone! The name's Nature, and I'm a growing T enthusiast! I'm 18 years old and I'm heading off to college soon to study zoology, but for the time being I'm at home with no pets of any kind due to my parents. However, I do plan on getting one in college if I'm able to have one! Sorry if I ask any n00bish questions in advance!


----------



## TarantulaGuy

Hi everybody,  I'm Lee....I'm 25.....I live in Gloucester, I have 50 tarantulas, to name a few
Gooty Ornamental
Indian Ornamental
Fringed Ornamental
Yellow Backed Ornamental
Red Slate Ornamental
OBT
King Baboon
Mustard Baboon
Greater Horned Baboon
Fort Hall Baboon
Malaysian Earth Tiger
Ebony Earth Tiger
Hainen Earth Tiger
Sulawesi Black x2
Giant White knee
White Stripped Birdeater
Salmon Pink Birdeater
Antilles Birdeater
Columbian Giant
A Versicolor
Togo Starburst
Peru Skeleton
Emerald Skeleton
Red Skeleton
Trinidad Olive
Trinidad Chevron
Asian Fawn
Orange Tree spider
Mexican Fire leg
Mexican pink
Mexican Red knee
Ameila Golden red rump
Chile rose grey
Chile rose red
Costa Rican orange mouth
Venezuelan Sun tiger
Blue Fang
Peru steely blue
Brazilian black
Yellow banded pink toe
Chaco golden knee
Thai zebra
Columbian pumpkin patch
Philippine orange
Curly hair
Green bottle blue
Haitian brown

Thats at the top of my head anyway 

=]


----------



## Bien

Hello to all im BIEN 14 years old.. i have 2 chaco golden knee. i live in the philipines. the reason why i signed up because this site has many members and they are kind they help each other and recommend.. I LOVE THIS SITE


----------



## monstev20

*Howdy!*

Hey guys, 
I've been part of the forum for a couple years but never was active on it. My name is Myles, I live in Montana, I'm 26, I love all animals but have a special interest in tarantulas! I've posted some pics on my profile your welcome to check out! I have been in the T hobby for over 8 years but still have lots to learn. 
I have a B. Smithi, B. Emilia, G. Rosea, Dwarf Chile flame, Giant white knee's, Chaco golden knee, Versicolor's


----------



## Silenus

Hello! I'd like to thank everyone here who has been a wealth of information in regards to me picking up this hobby. 

It is only recently that I have gotten into collecting and I started with a G. rosea I purchased from a friend of mine at a pet store he works at locally. I've been told she is a female, and from what I can tell based on information I've read this seems to be true. She is a rather defensive girl, who goes by the name Persephone. I am looking to find a sling to raise now, so I can see the progression of a tarantula through life.

Here are some pictures of Persephone 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I have yet to actually handle her, I don't want to try and force her to be handled as I would much rather enjoy viewing her interesting behaviors!


----------



## LandLobster

Hello! My name is Matthew. I recently purchased a G. rosea and joined the site after it was recommended to me. I live in southern Ontario.


----------



## CASPER CRITTER

*Hi from the other side of the pond!*

Good evening fellow T lovers!

I am new to this site. I have been in the hobby since February 2012 and loving every moment of it! I find T's exciting and daring! I have one little problem though....... I have an extreme arachnophobia, but the more time I spend with my babies, the better it gets! I even own a couple of grumpy guys now! I handled a couple of them, but lately their attitude seems a bit risky! My favourite specie is the Pelinobius muticus.

I live in South Africa and we enjoy some nice weather most of the time. It is getting a bit chilly now, so I will probaply getting my heating out soon. The main reason why I joined this site, is to see what other guys around the world are doing and what species they own. We have some strict regulations in South-Africa, so it makes it difficult to own certain T's. I also find it very nice to ask fellow T owners for advice and just see pictures of everybody's beauties!


----------



## BasNet

*Hey there*

goodday to all 

We are Bas and Annet from the Netherlands. 
I've (bas) been keeping reptiles, inverts and such on and off for the past 10 years (and before that some stick insects when I was younger) and spiders and scorps for 4. Annet is new to the hobby but already going strong.
We have combined 20 spiders, 1 scorp (G. ankarana) and 4 D.amon variegatus. A dog, 2 cats and 2 kids (mine)

Pics will follow when I'm out of zombie mode after my nightshifts


----------



## Monkeyock

*Former arachnophobe, reformed into arachnophile*

Hello everyone, it's nice to join a community of individuals committed to the healthy and safe enjoyment of these wonderful animals. My name is Dustin, and I have always been interested in animals in general, but I always had an unfounded fear of spiders. My girlfriend, who I expect to join this forum soon, welcomed me into the world of keeping captive reptiles, and together we now have over 80 examples (mostly hers) from lizards like bearded dragons to leopard geckos and many more besides, to snakes of many species. Recently she insisted we should get a tarantula to be fully rounded exotic animal keepers. So, much to my chagrin, Murderface, the metallic pink-toe, A. metallica, came into our lives. And then later that same day, so did Calamity Jane, the Mexican red rump, B. vagans. After the first few days I became hooked on these wonderful creatures and their strange, fastidious ways. One Craig's list ad later and we became the new home of three more tarantulas. A P. cambridgei, an L. violaceopes, and a C. cyaneopubescens joined our growing family. What an addicting hobby! I'm happy to be here to share experience and hopefully gain from the wealth of knowledge offered by the other members of the forum. Cheers!


----------



## Wildwolf

*Introduction*

My name is Courtney. While not new to stalking/reading this forum, I am new to owning T's. (Yes, I've read Stan's rant and most of the Spiders, Calgary page, and have browsed the Tarantula Keeper's Guide. That will not stop me from being paranoid that I'm going to accidentally kill everything, however.) I just purchased my first two tarantula slings. 



"Moriarty", the Chaco. Approximately 1.5cm.



"Cornelius", the Curly Haired. Approximately 3-3.25cm.

Goals are to someday own a GBB, G. pulchra, and someday, FAR IN THE FUTURE when I have more experience and expendable income, a P. metallica.


----------



## chris allen

Hey there.....New guy to Tarantulas! Ive actually always been afraid of spiders....but always into reptiles.  Recently my interest in Tarantulas at the shows has led me to my new purchase.....G. Pulchra the Brazilian Black spiderling.  Really excited.


----------



## MSpear

I'm fairly new myself. Cute sling! Have fun!


----------



## BRussell

Just started in the hobby too. The G.Pulchra is top of my list of next Ts. I have a G.Rosa, B.Smithi (Mexican Red knee), have a couple more coming. Big congrats on your G.pulchra. I am very jealous of you.Post pics as it grows.


----------



## jthorntonwillis

hi all-Have had Ts' since I was 15 (I'm 60 now) So thankful for the net....makes all so much easier. Currently have E.campestratus F.  P.Mirandi F B.Vagans F  P.Pederseni F  Great to meet all of you!!


----------



## Bugman931

Hello everyone im George, ive just got into the hobby about 9 months ago, but have kept all sorts of animals all my life.


----------



## madad666

hi Madad here i own a G rosea and awaiting a C faciatum anyone who wants to add me feel free im a noob to this site but well read on Ts esp the two i own..but still sooo thirsty for more knowledge.


----------



## MdngtRain

*hihi*

Hello, 
My name is Chrissy.  I am relatively new to learning about and properly caring for my inverts.  I have 3 female A. gigas, and have a male due to be shipped to me in 4 days.  I originally got these guys to help maintain my crested, gargoyle, and other tropical geckos vivs about 6 years ago.  I had started looking for more about year ago and found out about the import ban.  I think they are absolutely wonderful and a great addition to my vivs, which is why I am going to make an effort to breed them.  My goal is to eventually have a group in each viv, and any extras they produce will be made available so others can enjoy them too.  
I have also had experience with some roach species.  I'm fascinated by the arachnids, but I'm too nervous around them to actually own any (tho there is an amazing blue tarantula that I want to own some day when I get over my fear... have to research it a lot before then... and have some serious therapy around spiders first).  I'm here to try to learn as much as I can, and maybe spark some interest in other inverts.  I have tons of reptiles, and inverts seem to be the next logical step in my evolution as a keeper... I would liek to some day have some mantids - the orchid mantis is absolutely amazing!
I'm glad to be here, though the sign-up process was quite a pain... I can understand the want to avoid spam and kreepers/flamers.
Peace, 
Chrissy
Oh, I thought I'd add some pics of my ladies, I affectionately call them Hoovers the Turd I, II & III.  Hope I do it correctly and you can see them.


----------



## SteveFox

*hi*

Hi everyone my name is steve. i am new to the hobby and im happy to say after a few months of research, reading the tarantula keepers guide cover to cover, i am finally the proud papa of 2 spiderlings. i have a chaco golden knee and a mexican red knee. excited and looking forward to discussing all things tarantula with everyone.


----------



## carlson

I'm Nick Carlson, new to Ts a member on a bp forum getting me into them. I've got a G. Rosea and a golden knee coming next week if the weather agrees finally. I have the enclosures ready and waiting tho.


----------



## 3skulls

carlson said:


> I'm Nick Carlson, new to Ts a member on a bp forum getting me into them. I've got a G. Rosea and a golden knee coming next week if the weather agrees finally. I have the enclosures ready and waiting tho.


Haha Welcome carlson!!


----------



## carlson

3skulls said:


> Haha Welcome carlson!!


Haha well speak of the devil  I figure I needed to make my way over here since the day is coming soon!!


----------



## 3skulls

Yep. Lots of good people and info here.


----------



## DarrenM488

Having read plenty of the threads and having just purchased my 2nd T, I thought I should say hello.

I bough a Chile Rose approx 4 weeks ago, and today a Pink Toe.

A couple of people told me that T's were addictive and I didn't believe them, but I do now!
Anyway I'm Darren, and it's great to be here.


----------



## giantisopod

*New to the forum - good to be here*

Hello, just wanted to introduce myself and say how much I'm enjoying the forum.  Thought it was time to start participating too, after spending several months reading all the discussions and advice!

My collection so far (I'm about to get some bigger shelves, so I should imagine that the BTS show in May will mean at least one more T... strictly just to round up the number, of course):

0.1.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
1.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "New River Rust Rump"
1.0.0 Avicularia metallica
1.3.0 Avicularia minatrix
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
1.0.0 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.1.0 Brachypelma vagans
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 Euathlus sp. "Red"
0.0.1 Grammostola pulchra
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus cambridgei

I kept various British spiders when I was younger but got into Ts more recently.  I have a couple of breeding projects (the A. minatrix looking like it might be the most successful), so I'll add reports as and when there's any sign of a sac.  Anyway, it's great to be here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy Sherwood

*Hello from the UK*

Hi everyone!

My name is Andy, I live in the UK and I am just venturing into inverts. I have been keeping reptiles for the best part of the last ten years, mainly snakes. But now I want to get into Tarantulas. I will be getting my first T soon, already getting a cage setup and livefood ready. I hate asking stupid questions, so I have been reading the sticky threads and I have a copy of The Tarantula Keepers Guide handy. One I get my first (of many hopefully!) T, I will get some pictures up for everyone to see.


----------



## Mroldtyme1343

*mike*

hi guys im mike and im from the us im here because i like ts as well i just started so ... thats about it for now


----------



## theWB

My name is Wayne
I currently have 3 Ts
Chilean Rose Hair
Mexican Red Leg
Columbian Pumpkin Patch


----------



## Spidah

*Hello!!!*

Well, hello to everyone here! My name is Lohit, and i'm a 16 year-old in high school. Spiders are new for me, im mostly interested in jumpers, though wolf spiders and other such spiders (huntsman) also interest me. Im currently breeding mantises and have been for 4 years, so ill be glad to answer any questions that anyone may have about them. In turn, ill also be asking questions as well, and i want to learn as much as possible. Can't wait to see all the fantastic arachnids ill see!! 

*I also currently have:
1 P. Audax
3 jumper slings of unknown species

Mantids:
11 Pseudocreobrotera Wahlbergii


1 Leopard Gecko


----------



## Jules 11

*Hi everyone*

Hi everyone

I am jules and I am in the UK.  I have 3 tarantulas which are -

Chile Rose
Mexican Fireleg - juvenile
Giant White Knee - juvenile

I am getting together more equipment as I would like 2 more

Desert Blonde
Mexican red knee

Hopefully in the very very near future.  Like you all I think they are lovely, although my family think I 
am totally nuts.


----------



## Epyon19

*Hello all!*

My name is Jonathan Munoz and I live in Los Angeles,CA. I haven't had a T in years (my B. smithi died when I was in elementary school), but I wish to start again soon. I hope we can all get along well!:biggrin:


----------



## Kroogur

*Greetings everyone.*

Hello all!

I have been lurking a bit and after acquiring a new T today i figured it would be a good time to get involved here. 

I already have 5 T's 4 terrestrial 1 arboreal and all are new world, I just got a 6th T today but have no idea what it is.

Anyways good to be here.


Tim


----------



## Ojantriadi

*Hello everyone*

hello all...
I'm Fauzan from Indonesia. 20y.o.
I'm here to get and share about arachnid or everything's here.
uhm...I'm interesting in Centipede.
and this my collection:
lychas mucronatus
giant centipede(don't know yet what kind of scolopendra for specific)
vinegaroon
heterometrus cyaneus.

I'm in project to breed lychas and scolopendra. 
that's it, thank you...


----------



## New T Guy

*Hello all!*

I am brand new to t's and very excited. I have a hentzi that i know very little regarding its history. It was basically a rescue. The previous owner no longer had the time to care for it and had previously lost a pink toe. The pink toe we preserved and shadowboxed (i dabble in taxidermy a bit). I have been diligently trying to find out as much as possible about my new friend and have learned a great deal here. i am proud to be an owner and a member!


----------



## Slowmo

*Hello Arachnoboards!*

Hi all, my name is Chris, 

I'm from Northumberland County in Ontario, Canada. I'm 25 years old, new to the hobby, and absorbing lots of information. I'm really looking forward to sharing with other members of the forum. See you in the forums!


----------



## steffann

hello,
I am steffann and it is very importand site.


----------



## Uchiha83

Hey guys.. My name is Brandon. I just recieved my first T ever. A Mexican Red Rump sling named  Damon. He just had his first molt. The info on this site has been the most helpful. THANKS GUYS


----------



## OogleBoogle

*Hello Everyone!*

I'm new to this forum, but only sort-of new to tarantulas. I'm Karla, 21, live in the midwest (Wyoming) and had a tarantula dumped on me unexpectedly when a friend's friend wanted him to take it and he couldn't. I didn't think I'd keep her long but here we are, more than a year later and I love my little gal.  She is a g. rosea that my friends named Charlotte (you know, like Charlotte's Web?). Since she is my first t, everything she does has been a new learning process for me. 

She just went through the first molt since I've had her and I had no idea what she was doing. Thanks to this board, we got through it okay and she is relaxing to gain strength.


----------



## Munch

Hello, My name is Trevor

This is my first post on Arachnoboards and this is kinda off topic ,but can anybody tell me how to start a thread.I own two bearded dragons ,a chilean rose hair ,a ball python ,a chaco golden knee sling ,and used to have a pinktoe R.I.P. So any how I am new to the forums ,and hope to like them.


----------



## greenfiremajick

*newbie...kind of..*

Hi, all-

I joined in 2005 and was a bit active, here.  Now I'm back and wanting to get to know you guys again!  Going to get a few T's here, soon...... so please catch me up on all the new breeders, sellers, good guys and bad guys??

and thanks for having me back!  :biggrin:




Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Kokomo

*Hi*

I'm Heather. I don't have any Ts yet, but I've been wearing this site out while I prepare for my first.


----------



## DEATHEATER

*new to here*

just dropping a line for now...im looking forward to getting a tarantula


----------



## Cooperal

Hi I'm Adam, I own 5 T's and have been caring for them for roughly a year now!


----------



## daveymac

Hi my name is David from Newcastle, UK, and I have a Chilean rose hair T. I got her just over a week ago after a long time waiting for one. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Angler

*Happy to be here!*

Hey, all.  My name is Tyler.  I just recently got a Pink Toe Tarantula, which is my first Tarantula.  My wife was not happy!  I am a long time monster fish keeper, and I'm excited to venture into this hobby.


----------



## Seeyoutwo

*New here*

Hi been lurking around is site for over a year but finally made an account. I currently have a chaco golden knee, a salmon pink bird eater (sling) and a purple pink toe (avicularia purpurea). Had a mature male theraphosa stirmi that passed away recently. I have been in this hobby for nearly a year.


----------



## travis669

hey guys im travis new to this site and got my first t last week a grammostola rosea looking forward to meeting new people


----------



## krampf

*Just found the boards*

Robert Krampf here.  I run The Happy Scientist website, and just moved to Johnson Canyon in Southwest Utah.  I have a young Lasiodora parahybana, and am finding a LOT of new inverts in our new area, including scorpions, a beautiful centipede, and a wide variety of spiders.  I found Arcanoboards while trying to identify a large, black spider that wandered into my office.  From its black, velvety appearance, I suspect that it is a kukulcania arizonica.  I'll post photos and info in the appropriate board.  I am sure I will be spending quite a bit of time here.  Thanks!


----------



## sanni

Hi. I am Sanni and I just got my very first tarantula a Brachypelma smithi about a mont ago. I call it Toxin (or Toxy). Toxi is yeat unsexed and has a leg span of about 5 cm. I got introduced to T's through a friend. I was taking care of their wide variety of pets and just fell inlove with the couple of T's they have to whom I was suplying water to. So with theit help and support I now have one of my own. 

Glad and exited to find this forum. Plan to stick around and learn much more.


----------



## RoseK

*Canadian arachnophiliac*

I've been lurking on these forums for over a month now, and am pleased to now be able to call myself a member.

At present I have the following inverts:

1 mature male Theraposa blondi
2 Damon diadema: one is an adult female, the other is an unsexed juvie
1 Brachypelma smithii
1 Brachypelma albopilosum sling
1 Brachypelma boehmei sling
1 Nandu trepanii sling
1 gravid female emperor scorpion

I look forward to sharing my own T husbandry experiences as well as learning from you all.

Rose


----------



## FlutterySea

Hi everyone. I'm Catie and I'm new to this hobby. I'm currently waiting on a brachypelma albopilosum that should be arriving this week! Getting more in the future. And I'm from Canada.


----------



## Julesbugs

Hi everyone,

I am pretty new to the hobby. I got a _G. rosea_ when I was 10 that lived to be 11 years old. I stuck to dogs/ferrets/horses until I recently added a _B. smithi_ juvenile to the family and, over the course of 4 or 5 days, now have a _B. albopilosum_ sling, an _E. campestratus_ sling, and a _B. emilia_ juvenile. I guess I am hooked...looking forward to chatting with other T-lovers and learning as much as possible about these fantastic creatures.


----------



## SirKristoff

*New to the hobby*

For most of my life I was horrified of spiders until a few weeks ago when my gf somehow managed to get me to hold a small pink toe at a pet store...
that evening i decided i wanted to try and get over that fear... so i bought a Chilean Rose Hair, and now I am hooked lol...
So far i only have a few Ts and a couple of Scorpions...
I've got

Avicularia urticans
Avicularia versicolor sling
2x Grammostola pulchripes slings
Grammostola porteri (my first T, adult female)
Grammostola rosea RCF sling
Lasiodora parahybana sling

and 2x Pandinus imperator....

I cannot wait to expand my collection from this...
I am also a herp and fish keeper...


----------



## Smokehound714

Hello  I am from Southern California, in the OC area.

  Ive always been interested in arachnids, especially salticids.


----------



## Dizzle

*Intro*

My name is Ryan, new to the forum. I've had a few arachnids and reptiles over the years and want to get more involved in the hobby. Currently have 20 emperor scorps I plan on breeding and trading/selling specimens. Looking for a place to get advice and help from experienced arachnid enthusiasts as well as somewhere to make connections and contacts...hit me up!


----------



## Pips

*Hello!*

My name is Pippa and I am new to this whole "forum" thing, and I do not yet own any invertebrates, but I love centipedes. I would like to own one. 

I am a designer of latex apparel from Toronto, Canada. I like an eclectic mix of music, including metal, ska, rock, synth, folk, country, trip hop etc etc. I enjoy reading, dance, and long walks on the beach (sorry, couldn't resist). I'm also somewhat tech-phobic but attempting to get over that! 

I joined Arachnoboards because I am interested in owning a centipede and I have no experience with hem. I have done some research, but I hope to gain some tips and advice from other 'pede enthusiasts. I particularly would like to know which one would make a good "beginner" centipede. 

Looking forward to chatting with you!


----------



## Tigerbaby

*New to boards! *

Hello! Nice to meet y'all! Just graduated from nursing school and I'm studying for my boards right now. 

I'm from WNY and just went to the reptile expo in buffalo which was awesome! Anyone that will be vending this year at the next convention should definitely message me! 

I only just recently got into spiders and so far I'm really enjoying it  I really like watching them hunt.

My mexican red knee is only the size of my thumb nail so i'd like some help with growth and overall 'baby-hood'. If you have good know-how about them I'd really appreciate any info!


----------



## Snake Bite

Hello guys, my name is Urfan (you can call me Ivan) 
I intrested with tarantula and Scorpion.
So far, i has been keeping

Tarantula
Selenocosmia Javanensis 
Gramostola Pulchipres

Scorpion
Asian Forest Scorpion
Death Stalker

Looking forward to connect with you guys !


----------



## Roktman

Hello all,

I'm Kevin from NYC. Pleased to "meet" of of you.  I'm also new to both these boards and trantulas. My son and I (he's 11) were looking for the next level in animal husbandry and we decided to take a turn for the more exotic. We've been reading a lot both books and here on the Boards as well as some various You Tube tutorials.

We are the current owner of a G. rosea, about 3 inches or so. we had him a week or so before we fed him his first cricket. He quickly went after it and it was pretty cool to see him with the cricket firmly held while he spun a little mat. I think we're going to like this!  :biggrin:


----------



## CrackTaxi

Hello everyone 

My name's Connor, i'm 18 and from the UK. I'm currently studying Motor Vehicle Mechanics at college. I signed up for help on getting my first Tarantula.

I've only ever had 2 Tarantulas:

The first one was a B. smithi, i got it from the spider shop (UK website), it was as about 1cm DLS when i got it, it was so small. I wanted to raise it from as young as possible. Anyway, all was going good, it was eating well, i got a lot of info from here so i knew i was doing things correctly. But one day i came home and looked at his enclosure and it was just curled up, it was no where near molting size/age, i kept it for ages after just to make sure it wasn't sleeping or anything, but it never moved again! I was gutted! I hadn't even named it yet, i managed to get a video if it first time feeding though, which was nice, it's on YouTube, i don't want to take it down. youtube.com/watch?v=yvZW15DNZdE - It looks a lot bigger in the video, i was zoomed in a lot, trust my, it was tiny.

The secondd one i still have and all is well, he's also a B. smithi like my first one. I bought him from the same size as my first one  His name is ELF (stands for Eight Legged Freak lol), i don't know the sex yet but i just call him "him" anyway  I've had him longer and he's living nicely. He's NEVER killed a mealworm by himself, i have to kill them and chop them for him. My old one killed them himself like you seen in the video. I'll give other food and have him sexed when he's bigger. But for now, i wouldn't want him to get injured by his own prey. He's not grown much, at one point he hadn't eaten for well over 6 weeks, i came here and apparently it wasn't too much of a big deal as he was so small and young. But yeah, he's eaten and is eating nicely now  I can't wait for him to get some colour, he's looking like a house spider at the moment haha.

Anyway, i will 100% be getting another Tarantula in the future, but for now i want to focus my attention on the one i have  I've probably wrote too much for people to bother reading now, so i'll leave it at that, thanks


----------



## Bopbaerts

*introduction*

Hello there fellow arachnerds

My name is Bop iam  26 year old arachnerd (as my girlfriend calls our type ><)
I have been keeping exotic animals since practically birth as my mom was an addict aswell.
I'm afraid that if i list all my animals here this would become a long post haha.
My country of origin is the Netherlands and has been so far.
For those who might wonder, yes i do wear wooden shoes


----------



## omgitznicki

*hey =]*

Hello all,
My name is Nicki, im 22 and I live in teeny tiny dover, Delaware....uke:

I found this site while looking up information on building a formicarium and figured it would be a great opportunity to meet people with similar interests, feel free to inbox me if you want....leaving a picture in attachments, im on the left hotogenic:

so im pretty bad at the whole "introducing myself" thing....sooo....yeeeea...


----------



## lanny

*New guy*

Hi everyone My name is lanny, I 72 yrs young + I just got back into the tarantula hobby. I have 2 H.Minax 2 G. Rosea 2 H.lividum 1A. Avicularia 2 OBTs 2 A generculata 1 N.Chromatus 1 H. Longripes  1 C. Chawshayi 1 L. Klugi + 2 P. Cancercides. I live in Greenacres FL which is near Lake Worth. I was into snakes but I traded what snakes I had left for some T's.


----------



## Pennpets

Hello,
My name is Bryan, I live in Dover, PA.  I own a aquarium maintenance and exotic pet store.  I started in tropical fish in the 80's and things took off from there.  I have G. porteri, G. rosea, A. avicularia, A. metallica, T. stirmi, and OBT's, as well as scorpions and a zoo-full of other assorted critters.  I am also getting into the custom enclosure kick - designing and building custom vivariums.
I hope to be a productive member, and learn a lot while here on this forum.


----------



## MelanieB

*Hi*

Hi there, my name is Melanie, I'm new here. I've been seriously raising tarantulas for about a year now, my sister has forgotten more about them than I'll ever learn, but she's moving over seas, so I figured I should do what I can to expand my knowledge base and resources.

Right now, I have an adult Zebra leg male, who I consider a "hospice patient", an adult make green-bottle blue, two immature A. versicolors, and four A. metallica slings.


----------



## Belladonna420

Hi!  I'm Jeanine from Chicago.  I'm new to the forum and to the hobby.  I just got my first T about 3 weeks ago, what I believe is a sub-adult female A. Avic, and I think I'm addicted already!  I see at least a few more T's in my future!  ;-)


----------



## Hawk

Hey everyone! 

My name is Johnathan, I'm also known as John. I am from Crestwood, IL. Which is the suburbs of Chicago. I have been in this hobby for about 5 months now. I have about 6 Ts, which are...

Green Bottle Blue Mature Female

Green Bottle Blue Mature Male

Green Bottle Blue Sling Unsexed

Asian Smokey Mature Female

Chilean Rose Hair Unknown maturity level, Male.

Avic Avic [Pink Toe] Juvenile Unsexed.

I hope to be in this hobby for many years to come, since I love animals so much. I am interested in Guitar, Piano, Programming, Breeding, All types of animals and especially Tarantulas.

Thanks for reading about me. 

-Hawk


----------



## ceway

*new here*

Hi there Everyone,

this is my very first post in this forum and I am glad to be here. first of all I am amazed of how people are so enthusiastic with their own pets as for me,
I was given by my best friend 4 baby scorpions he told me it's HH and i have no idea what that means. as of now my 4 HH is living with me for four days and I still don't have any idea on what to feed or what to do with them, if anyone who has same scorpion specie as mine please can you give me some
enlightenment due to the fact that I'm a total noob when it comes to this. Hoping for some pm's :biggrin:

oh and btw my name is Cyrille John you can call me Cy for short


----------



## Earth Eater

*Hello all*

Hey guys, I'm Bo. I am new to the world of t's and just picked up my first a week or so ago: N. Coloratovillosus sling. I have always loved animals and currently work at a  ma' and pa' LPS (mainly reptiles and fish). I currently have:
3.0 Crested Geckos (all harlequins) Need Names
1.0 Leopard Gecko (Hypo Tangerine Carrot-Tail) Mack
1.0 Corn Snake (Blizzard) Oz
Nano Reef Tank
Crayfish Tank
And some fuzzy ones


Glad to say hello to you all


----------



## Suriaj Lusnoc

*Hi there everyone..*

thanks for letting me join here in your site..kindly call me "JAI"..i look forward to know more about T's..Im in my search for discovering new species of T's here in our country,Philippines..thanks again..


----------



## ReptileWoman

*Hellooooo everyone!*

Hello! My name is Adrienne and I am a proud owner of a n. chromatus  sadly she is my only T but I plan to change that soon! I am a professional concert photographer, ive been trying to widen my skill set and do other types of photography. I just picked up an old macro lens and have been toying with that  

I hope to learn tons from all of you here!


----------



## NoctuVide

Hey everyone!
My name's Mike. I'm originally from Vermont, but moved to Massachusetts a few years ago. I'm new in the tarantula keeping hobby, but have already become addicted to them! I had had a slight interest in them for some time now, but then a co-worker bought one and was telling me all about it, which in turn really made me itch to get one. After finally convincing the wife to let me get one, I picked up a tiny G. Pulchripes sling from a LPS. I then really wanted something larger that i could actually see more, so I picked up a P. Scrofa. I believe both the Scrofa and Pulchripes are pre-molt as I've had them both for a couple weeks now, and neither have eaten. Recently while I was down in south east Mass. I stopped at another lps, and they had a HUGE selection of T's. I ended up getting a E. Campestratus sling that is about 3 times the size of the pulchripes, and this one is eating! Amazing creatures! I plan on getting at least two more T's before I can say I'm happy with my collection. I'll probably mostly be a lurker, but joined so that if I have any questions, I can ask them on here.


----------



## jayzor

*returning member*

hey everyone, I was already a member a few years ago, but forgot my password and username. Just wanna say Hi to everyone!


----------



## bubsy

*hi all*

Hello 

I'm from South Africa 

I'm here to learn more about my pet tarantula and take some good knowledge offered here and hopefully get some important questions answered on my little friend


----------



## Zequoia

So glad to find such an informative forum. I am here for my daughter who has wanted a tarantula for years. She has always loved spiders and takes care of any strays around the house for me....I think she's old enough now and we have been doing our research. I can appreciate a spider's beauty but they scare the oop: out of me!
We always research pets so we have been reading all the great posts here and learning a lot. I "think" she as her choices narrowed down to a Chaco Golden Knee or a Mexican Red Knee. She likes the Chilean Rose Hair but we've read enough here about their unpredictability that she decided to wait on that one.
I'm sure you'll see my questions soon.


----------



## Sonet

*Hi*

I'm from Johannesburg, South Africa and a beginner T owner. Currently have 7 "babies".  

Chilean Rose
Curly
2 Mex red rumps
Choco
Mex red knee
Blu bottle green

My 6 year old daughter got me into the new hobby. 

I am a bit concerned about my chilean rose as all the spiderlings have fair appetites but this one does not eat well?

---------- Post added 05-20-2013 at 09:54 PM ----------

Hi, what kind of T's do u have?

---------- Post added 05-20-2013 at 09:55 PM ----------

Hi, what kind of T's do u have?


----------



## Nevex

Hi Everyone, Im Anderson from Malaysia! I found this forum on google and found it really informative! Hence i decided to join and get to know more people with similar dearly beloved pets :biggrin: I currently own a Chilean Rose Hair, she was a gift from my best college mates and i named her Clotho!



Sonet said:


> I'm from Johannesburg, South Africa and a beginner T owner. Currently have 7 "babies".
> 
> Chilean Rose
> Curly
> 2 Mex red rumps
> Choco
> Mex red knee
> Blu bottle green


I see you have a Green blue bottle Tarantula! I really love those! Plan to get them in future... Are they easy to care for? @Sonet Drop me a PM regarding them? :wink:


----------



## JozefRamos

Hey guys, i am Jozef, 14 years old, new to hobby i am obsessed in spiders since i was in childhood. Just wastched tarantula videos in youtube until jon3800 introduces arachnoboards, After watching his video I checked arachnoboards and I was mesmerized by this site because it is like a World Trading Center for a hobbyist, I decided to signed up in no hesitation and now this site makes me more knowledgable about tarantulas and other arachnids.


----------



## CesarF

Hello guys! I'm Cesar, from Brazil \o/ I'm 18 yo and started the hobby at 6, keeping mantids and huntsman spiders, now I keep: 11 Whip-spiders, 3 Avicularia, 2 Ischnothele caudata, 1 G. rosea, 1 Centipede, 1 Tityus and the mantids (Acanthops, Stagmatoptera, Orthoderella, Angela, Hagiomantis, Oxyopsis, Acontista and Raptrix) =]


----------



## SpyderMom

I guess I'll start off with my name...Morgan. I have three kids and a wonderful fiance. I also have a giant green iguana, a NG frilled dragon, a fire-bellied toad, 3 gerbils, and a betta. About two weeks ago, we lost our Rose, Skull. My fiance and I were really sad, as to most people's surprise, and spoke of getting another tarantula, but I thought it was too soon. 

I was at the pet store recently (buying everything for everyone) and was asked about my pets at the counter. I named everyone off, but I felt I was missing one. When I got back to my car, I called my fiance and told him that we had to fill the void. We were already planning to go to Repticon for a pair of Chinese water dragons, and he said that he'd like a baby Brazilian black. 

...and I decided we (I) needed to join a forum. We loved watching Skull's behavior, and we didn't handle him very much...I think he preferred it that way, and we enjoyed all of the years we had with him. I've re-clanned gerbils, nursed sick lizards to perfect health, and brought a fish back from the dead. (OK, we didn't REALLY do that, we replaced him for my daughter's benefit, noting the color change from his resuscitation ordeal, but whatever.) When I was a vet tech (before I began my career as a clinical laboratory scientist, I cared for hundreds of animals, and took in injured snakes...

I have no idea of where to begin with a baby tarantula. Or how to choose what we'd like (I like the BBG). Or what to look for in a breeder and his species. I thought I'd read posts, ask questions, and have plenty of time to make a decision before July. That's why I'm here...and because I want to talk to others who share the belief that Skull was NOT just a spider to be squashed, but a very real, important member of our family.


----------



## BlackLight

Hi, I'm Joseph, I joined this site because I find it very educational and very helpful whenever i encounter any problem with my pets.... I'm 22 yrs old and currenty taking up Veterinary Medicine.... I love Exotic animals and I currently own ummmm... 9 tarantulas with different species, and an emperor scorpion.... But I guess I'm still a newbie to this hobbie/passion..... I want to learn more about them and I think it's good to start here


----------



## Gamebred

Hello, I'm D'Angelo and I'm a newbee here and to the hobby(4 months). I have 5 T's as of today.

My collection consist of:
0.0.1 G. Rosea (3.5'-4')
0.0.1 A. Avicularia(3')
1.0.0 B Smithi(3.5')
0.0.2 G Pulchra(3.5' && 5.5')

Still deciding what to fall in love with next


----------



## theSNAKElady

Hi! My name is Crystal, and Im new here but not new to tarantulas. Definitely not an expert keeper by no means, but I have had years of experience with a few species. Currenly I have four: P.irminia, G.rosea, B.smithi, and a male  A.urticans. I also have two stripetail scorpions, and have had many other 8+ legged creatures in the past. Im on another snake forum that ive been a member of for 7+ years, and even tho I love the lil crawly guys, I am truly a snake girl. I have a few virtual buddies there that are also here, and decided to join here to learn more and become a more "well rounded" and knowledgeable T keeper.


----------



## Duo Majere

*New Here, with a phobia of arachnids*

Hi everyone,

My name is Duo. I'm new here, and I'm actually here thanks to the Reptile Report. I'm really big into snakes, but I often see pictures/posts from Arachnoboards on their front page, and I am always curious. I used to love spiders (I played with them as a kid, they were way cooler than Barbies and dolls) but when I was around 3 years old, my mom showed me the movie, "Arachnophobia," and ever since, I've been super freaked out about anything with eight legs.

I also recently moved to Japan, and suddenly have been encountering centipedes like crazy. I often seen centipedes that look impressive, and although my encounters with centipedes started off rocky, I'm hoping to become more comfortable with them since I'll probably find them in my house again soon (gotta love humid Japanese summers...)

I joined this site hoping to get over my fear of spiders and centipedes by better understanding them. I know that my fears are completely biased, and would probably not exist if I was better educated about these animals. I always expect other people to be understanding of my love for snakes and ask them to accept snakes for the beautiful creatures they are, so I hope I can do the same and start getting over my fears in a responsible way. I've killed more spiders and centipedes out of fear than I would like to admit, so I hope that I can change that because I know that it angers me when people kill snakes out of fear. 

~Duo


----------



## markcatren

*Introduction*

Hello everyone!

My name is Mark Catren
I'm 27 years old.
Full time student studying Anthropology
Been into the T hobby for around a year now.
Been visiting this site off and on for a few decided I'd finally post and say Hi.
I live in CA and currently attend Univ of Calif Riverside


----------



## Rabbit05

*New from the Southwest*

Name is Eric, been lurking around the site for a while. Live in Albuquerque, NM and am restarting my addiction. Lol I've had a rose Hair that the wife decided she couldn't take care of anymore. A Cobalt blue that didnt make it through its last molt, and a currently happy Choco Golden Knee. Looking forward to a lot more information and while on the site. Thanks!


----------



## pixelsnpings

Hi, I'm Daniel. I keep Scorpions, right now I own two emperor scorpions. I love all spiders and scorpions etc. I look forward to learning a lot from all of you guys and look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Issehalsey

My name is Jackie, and i'm 22 years old. My husband and I have 7 T's! I'm here because I had a molt question lol, but I love it here. Everyone is so helpful. I live in Tampa Bay, Florida. We're looking to expand our collection soon, we've got Two mature female G. Rosea, one MM G. Rosea, MM A. Avicularia, B. Emilia juvy, LP Sling, and a A. Iodius sling! I love them all!


----------



## RoamingReptiles

*Hey Everyone*

My name is Brandon. I live in Bakersfield Ca. I own Roaming Reptiles and we do educational shows all over California for schools,Libraries,Birthday Parties and special events. We average around 30 shows a month. Our goal is to educate the public in all things reptiles. We currently have 4 T's ( Rose Hair, White Striped Birdeater, Sunburst and a Pink Toe). Glad to be here and hope to learn and make some new friends.

Here is our FB page so you can see what we do.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Roaming-Reptiles/107326705987715?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## MJKC23

Hello Guyz. . . Just want to further increase my knowledge about diff. things w/ regards to our hobby. . . Im into exotics since 2008. Im fr. d Philippines. . . Hope I met some friends in here... Thanks. . .


----------



## BlackWidowRoses

*Well Met*

Greetings to all. My name is Jeana, and I'm happy to be here amongst so many other individuals who love Tarantulas as much as I do. I live in Wisconsin, probably the most unadventurous place I have lived as I am originally from Las Vegas, Nevada. My T's are my kids, and to that end I want to educate myself on their care, habits and needs as much as I possibly can. Yes, I purchased the book The Tarantula Keeper's Guide, and as 'how to' books go, it's fairly concise. It does not, however, allow for the reader to describe their particular dilemma and receive a myriad of theories and personal experiences. Hence the reason I have come to join Arachnoboards  My biggest girl is 'Princess Puff aka 'Monkey' an E. Campie, 4" and she has a massive personality! I just love her to bits. I have two babies, another E. Campestratus named Bubble (this one gets scared of everything) and a G. Pulchripes named Tigger (another one with a massively adorable personality) So I would like to say hello to everyone, and thank you for having me. I look forward to getting to know everyone, and learning from you all!


----------



## Dizzlebricks

Hey folks,

I'm Darren, I've been keeping invertebrates for several years now, my specialty is praying mantids but I like to dapple in arachnids & myriapods as well.
I'm a second year Zoology with Herpetology student at university & was the co-founder & chairman of the university Entomology Society.

Hopefully I can learn a lot here & offer up a little of my own for the boards.

Cheers.


----------



## Miss Baby Sheep

*the new gal*

Hi I am Cara, 22 years old, from Sevierville, TN (right next to the Great Smoky Mountains)

My boyfriend got us into all this haha, he wanted to overcome his fear of spiders, we started with one and now we have four in just a little over a month!

Our first spider, our local pet store ordered for us, We paid for a B. Smithi and what we got was a togo starburst baboon!! the owner assured us it was a smithi and that is was just in pre-molt, he even told us it was safe to hold! wellll come to find out I went home and did a little research, i knew something wasn't right, and sure enough we got an old world... we decided to keep him but be very cautious because he was just so pretty. The next day we went back and they told us we could bring back the spider or she could give us a rose hair instead... we decided to go with the rosehair. boy, was she pretty. we got her home and put her in her enclosure, and she is mean as heck!! thus the name "Madusa" she thinks everything is food and even attacks the water when we fill up her water dish! next we ended up getting a GBB, and just last week he bought me my pink zebra beauty female "Zailey" She is so sweet and so far my favorite! We can actually hold her  Today I just ordered a B. Smithi from netbug (where we got the pzb) so i'm sure we wont end up with an old world on accident this time LOL

our collection is growing so fast! I love not having to take them for walks or cleaning out a litter box, best pets ever!


----------



## Adegger

hi all
my name is Arjan
im from the Netherlands
me and my 9 years old son recently got our first T . its a lasiodora parahybana sling
i owned some roseas ,smithis and a gramastola pulchra when i was my sons age
now its time to get back into the hobby because my son loves exotic animals too(free will haha)
he ownes a candy cane cornsnake . and a milipede.
we cant wait to expand our collection but we have to take it easy because of the wife haha
we are allready looking forward for our next T. hopefully we will soon be the proud owners of a G.Pulchra 
and a green bottle blue. after that its time for a arboreal (a Aviv avic, no pookies for our own safety)


----------



## opie

Hi all 
i am new to tarantulas. Been a fun for a long time but never got the chance to own 1 until now. Used to have venomous and non venomous snakes for a long time tho from 1985.
i am from Cyprus. Still trying to identify my first tarantula (that i own for a week , named Tara since not sure about the specie yet)!!!
i can wait to expand my collection and  hope i get to the point where i can breed them
have fun and stay safe


----------



## andrewctonus

Hi everyone
My name's Andrew, from NY. 
So far haven't had many arachnids, planning on getting more soon. Currently I only have an adult female _Hadogenes paudicens_, but i've owned one female _Pandinus cavimanus_ and a male _Pandinus imperator_


----------



## JayDangerVL

*Definitely a newbie!*

Hi everyone--my name's Jessine and I'm 21 years old, living in West Michigan.  I've always held an interest in spiders, but I've never actually tried to keep one until I caught a female Phidippus Audax (Bold Jumper) last week.  At first I was worried it was a little weird to keep a wild spider I caught in the house, but upon learning up on her species, I discovered these boards!

I really like the level of community that Arachnoboards appears to offer, and I hope I can live up to some of the interesting experiences you all seem to have in raising arachnids and the like!


----------



## MelissaDBrown

Hi! My name is Melissa, I'm 24, and live near Los Angeles, CA. I have loved these creatures ever since I was probably three. I would dig in the dirt looking for bugs which I collected and cared for in return for their friendship and observation. I was rather quite fascinated as a young child, and my curiosity only grew through middle school in biology, and young adulthood. I collect dead specimens, live creatures, as well as bug tattoos. I can't wait to expand my collections through my life. 

Several weeks ago my boyfriend and I went to a bug fair and we each purchased two millipedes and an A. avicularia spiderling.I unfortunately lost my Florida Ivory millipede almost three weeks ago, but a week later I was surprised to see my Florida Brown was a mother. It was so touching and emotional to me. Two weeks ago I fell in love with an A. avicularia juvenile male. Two days later I brought him home. 

I am here to learn all that I can to take the best care of my babies and gain further knowledge in a subject that has been such a huge part of my life. <3


----------



## Sabeth

*Hi all, I'm new here!*

Hi, everybody! My name is Sabeth and I've been involved with Ts just since April. I totally love the hobby and I love interacting with people forum-style, so here I am on Arachnoboards!


----------



## Matagot13

Hello! My name is Anna Maria and I've been keeping some sort of non-mammal for about 11 years now.  I used to breed leopard geckos, but have always had a love for the creepy crawlies  I've been keeping Ts for about 4 years now and I love them so much! My fisrt one was a rosehair female that I aquired from working at a pet shop where a customer's son came in and wanted to relinquish it.  I loved her until her passing and have been bitten ever since.  I only currently have 2 Ts but with the upcoming reptile show and another aquisition coming soon, this number will be increasing significantly


----------



## lance

*I'm new here*

Hi, I'm Lance from the Philippines. I'm new in the hobby I got my first T 4 months ago. Now I have 8 of them, 3 of it is a juvie already and the rest are 1 inch slings.


----------



## pedrosof

Hi, my name is Fábio, I am from Brasil and I am a new/old on this hobby.

Long time ago I had some tarantulas (aka Caranguejeiras in Brazilian Portuguese) and this is why I am old in this hobby, I had to move to another city and had some other life changes so I needed to stop my hobby and I donated all the spiders to Butantã (It is a Biological research facility from a public university here in Sao Paulo).

Since now I am older and have a stable life I decided to restart this fantastic hobby.

Im looking for the best practices and learn with these animals.

Right now I dont have any spider but I am looking forward to do some business around.


----------



## ssuussii

*Hallo from germany*

Hallo
i live in germany between Stuttgart anf Karlsruhe in a little vllage.
I am 51 years old.This site i find one google,
My english isnt very well so i have to practiceand now i am here

This are my animals

Glomeris und.
Glomeris marg,

A.mollicornis
B.siamesis
A.giga
Mpa
T.aoutii
Spiro. sp 6
Spiro gregorius
undef, Togo

Isopodes

Zebrarollasseln A.maculatum,
Orange Asseln,
Kubanische Asseln
Extremadura Rollasseln
Montenegroasseln
Helleria brevicornis
Armadill.spec
Arusha asseln Tansania

snails

Achatina fulica(White-Jade,Vollalbino)
Achatina reticulata,Vollalbino
Archachatina marginata ovum,nom.alb.leuz.
Riemenschnecken,
Trochoidea elegans
Cantareus apertus,Grunzschnecken


At most i love my isopodes,
maybe i can find here freiends of them

susanne


----------



## Kimiaria

*My Brachypelma Vagan, Zilla*

Hi, 

My name is Kim and i am a beginner with a beautiful little T named Zilla. Zilla is a brachypelma vagan who is challenging me in so many ways, and has yet to be sexed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hersh77tess

Hello all, 
My name is Tess and I currently own 14 Ts (16 Wednesday!). I am 20 years old and I live on a 70 acre farm with my mom. I do most of the outside work like cutting grass and gardening while she cooks and pays the bills. I got it good. 
We have a ton of animals. 12 dogs. People used to drop them off and until recently I didn't have the money to get them fixed. 7 horses, three of which I barrel race every weekend with International Barrel Racing association PA west. We haVe some cats but I'm not that attached to them. 
I have been in a steady relationship with my boyfriend Joe for five years, after we get out of college we plan to marry. 
I enjoy movies and documentaries a lot. Right now my favorite tv show is River Monsters and my favorite movie is Life of Pi but these change a lot. I love to read but have recently not had time. 
I work as a maidish in Pittsburgh. 
Here are my Ts: 
2 1/4 Euathulus Sp. Red
1 2" Maraca Cabocla female
1 .75" Acanthoscurria Geniculata 
1 .5" Grammastola Pulchea
1 .5" G. Rosea
1 2" Brachypelma Albopolosom
1 2" Xenesthis Immanis
1 4.5" Aphonopelma Schmiditi female
1 3" Grammastola Rosea RCF female
1 1" Lasiodora Parahybana
1 1/4" LP
2 .75" Bracypelma Emilia
1 2" Brachypelma Smithi female
1 5" Acanthoscurria Juruinicola female- my first T. 

I am getting my first Avics Wednesday. Wish me luck!
Oh and that's me on the beach. I think the original thread starter thingy said we are welcome to include pics of ourselves.


----------



## raggae40

*Henry from the Philippines*



Hello guys! My name is Henry and I just started caring for 3 handsome H.longi (have no idea if they're males or females) and 1 voracious H. Hottentota about a month ago. I've been interested in getting scorps since 10 years ago and I just realized to look into the web same time I got my four babies.
Found out about Arachnoboards while surfing for tips on how to care of them and got interested in joining since most of the questions I had were answered here in this single site. 
At the same time I also started breeding my own blatta lateralis roaches for their food along with mealworms and superworms. Already have 34 mealworm beetles and 2 supereworm pupa. planning to breed Dubia roaches once I convince my wife that they are all harmless! :laugh:

Hoping to learn more on how to care for these beautiful creatures from everyone here on this forum!
Thanks for the knowledge I learned when I wasn't a member yet, and thank you guys very much for the knowledge I will learn now that I'm here!

P.S
Planning to get Tarantulas as well in the future.
All my scorps are healthy and have exercise everyday on my arm except for the Hottentota. all are now 3instar, bought them when they were 2 instar.


----------



## Rageclick

*Newbie Here*

Hi people I'm Karl from the Philippines and I'm a newbie to the hobby! I currently have a few specimens a Ceratogyrus meridionalis,Brachypelma Vagans,Gramostola Pulchripes,Brachypelma Albopilosum,Ceratogyrus Marshalli and 4 Heterometrus longimanus. I hope to gain more knowledge in T keeping here!


----------



## Zavia

Hi Im Candi, 
My boyfriend brought home a Texas Brown T. he caught at work, my first reaction was "its me or that bug" well after a couple beers it changed to "aww shes sweet can I keep her". since then we have added a few other species of tarantulas to my collection and we save local tarantulas that are in danger and relocate them to safe tarantula havens and give them to T. enthusiasts. Most of the T.s we catch are found inside friends houses or areas that we know spay their lawns to kill them and such. I have visited these forums several times over the last few years but just recently joined myself. This site has always been a great source of information for all of my T needs


----------



## wildcat

*Wildcat*

Hi my name is David I'm new here, I have 8 T's right now I just recently got back in to the hobby. If theres any thing I can do to help just ask.

---------- Post added 06-29-2013 at 01:22 PM ----------

I'm in the market for an ,baboon tarantula so if any knows where to look it would be helpful thx. And I don't mind a call 843-834-3787 thx again


----------



## Sonny M

Hi guys,

My name is Sonny, I am 16 and I live in France. 

I really like true spiders, reptiles and tarantulas... This is my hobby !

See you soon


----------



## dtenebrosus

Hello, my name is Joseph, and I've been interested in arthropods (also reptiles) pretty much forever. I've kept a lot of native species, and just now have started to look at exotics, mostly in the myriapod genre. I am here to learn, like most of you I suspect, and because I don't know anywhere else to meet real live people who have containers full of centipedes in their basements.


----------



## kellakk

Hi all, I'm Kurt.  I've been interested in arthropods (and animals in general) for all of my life.  I've only recently gained the freedom to search for them and keep them, but I now own a good amount of native species, both temporarily and permanently.  I'm here because I love arthropods and this is just about the best place to find like-minded people.


----------



## Ivan M

*New around here and saying hello.*

Just a hello, found this great forum and just got my self A Brazilian white knee, i did have a king baboon for many years, and a cobalt blue as well but i ended up giving them away when i got out of the hobby, but i have just returned to the hobby and i am loving it. Looking to buy some more terrestrial species which i love. happy to have found this informative forum.


----------



## teslo561

Hello, my name is James and I am a student of anthropology at the University of Florida, although I have recently found an interest in Entomology. I recently found what I believe is a Tanzanian blue legged centipede which I will be posting right after this in the myriapod section  hello again.


----------



## SquishyJumper

*newbie all around*

Hey, I'm Lauren. I've recently caught a black jumping spider (Phidippus audax) June 5th. She (I think it's a girl) is beautiful and loves to eat. A lot.

I'm in Wisconsin and would love any insights regarding this spider and such. I have 3 princesses who have all fallen in love with this spider, which is hilarious, considering they are ballerinas, princesses, tea party holders, etc.!!! Naturally, Squishy is in a hot pink critter keeper. 

We have two cats and now a spider. My husband named it Squishy because that's what it will be if it gets out he said. LOL 

Anyway, the girls love to take their butterfly nets and catch houseflies for Squishy. However, if you find my other post, you will see that Squishy has been pretty busy building a nest, and has not eaten yet today. Two flies in her house and no eats. She has walked slowly up to a fly and touched it, of course it flew away, and then went back to nesting. Oy. Who knows. I am thinking it must be a girl. Photos on my other post as well.


----------



## krazyokami

Hey all. Tiara Moore here~ 
I am from Winston Salem, NC.
I currently got my first T a G. Rosea named Mochi. I already have one tom cat.
Mochi is my only T...for now. I enjoy watching him and reading up more about him.
My hobbies are drawing and reading and of course tv and internet.


----------



## Billy

*A big hello from me!*

Hi there everyone,

Well a little about me i am 21 (22 this Saturday). I got my first T at 10 years old. I also was lucky enough to grow up with many exotic animals from Praying Mantis and Scorpions to my dads massive Burmese Python.

So whether through influence or my own fascination i have been hooked on animals for as long as i can possible remember! :biggrin:

Oh i am also from the UK and only have 9 fingers :laugh:. I currently have 5 T's, 1 snake, 1 Bosc monitor lizard, African grey parrot, 3 dogs and i also breed my own mealworms and have 100s of beetles from them. Going to move onto breeding crickets soon to.

Well thats me and im happy to be joining your online community! :tongue:


----------



## Spidergrrl

*Neophyte in Texas*

Hi All,

My name is Spidergrrl. (Actually it's Paula but that was already taken.) :sarcasm:

About nine months ago I found an old copy of The Tarantula Keeper's Guide at a local used book store. (I had been looking for bee books because I also have two bee hives) I have long been interested in Tarantulas and reading that book really whet my appetite. I realized I needed more information and purchased a new copy of the newer edition. 

Then about 4 months ago, I bought my first T (a young _Aphonopelma moderatum_) from ZooKeeper here in Austin. David was awesome and extremely helpful. My T did fabulously until her first molt which was unfortunately difficult. I'm afraid I only made it worse. After about 24 hours she was still unable to fully release herself and my attempts to help her only made things worse. She ended up sustaining some abdominal injuries and after a few difficult days, she succumbed to her injuries. I feel really bad about it and am determined to learn from my mistakes and be a better T-Keeper. I realize now that there were things I could have done differently that might have improved her chances of having a successful molt.

I am considering my next Tarantula and trying to be better informed and prepared for proper care of a Tarantula. I think my primary mistake was acting too hastily and not consulting with experts before acting. Hence, it is time to join the forum.

There are several possibilities for my next T. I want another _A. moderatum_ at some point but think I will try something else first. I am interested in a _Lasiodora parahybana_ spiderling and also an _A. hentzi_ (seeing as how they are native to my area, seems like I should get to know one better). I'm open to other suggestions too.

Anyhoo, that's me. I look forward to being part of the group.

Cheers,

Spidergrrl


----------



## Equinox

*Hello!*

Hi Guys,

Well I have been reading this board for years now but finally decided to post!
I have been keeping Inverts since the age of 10, and am currently 26. You name it, over the years I've probably had it!

I currently own 18 species of tarantula. Mostly of the rarer or more 'pretty' type =) 

Regards

Martin


----------



## Tarantman17

*Hello!*

Hi! My name is Mike! I own a Chilean Rose Hair, a True Red CRH and an Emperor Scorpion! I'm looking on starting a breeding colony of Dubias and getting a bunch more T's of course!!


----------



## wuzz

*Candy stripe spider*

Hi everyone, I'm Estelle and i'm scared to death of spiders.  I'm also drawn to them too.  I came across a candy stripe spider,  I did some research to get that much) It's such a beautiful spider. It's like a smaller version of a jewel spider, (crapped myself when I saw those big boys) When I look at this one, I can see it's eyes and its fangs.  Im trying to find out if its venomous to my dog? I have rhubarb and know hey like it, they also seam to love my pegs.  I just want to know if its venomous. I have pictures.


----------



## Planetary

*Hello*

Hello everyone my name is Chris I am 22 years old from Gardena California I'm fairly new to ab but I've been in the trade for about a year now. On here to meet people into the trade as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KissyLipsMcHugs

*Ohaio ^^*

Hai Guis!

I really don't feel like giving my name away quite yet, a few on this board prolly just started talking to me tho ^^

I'm a dude 
I like tarantulas
I like MMOs
my life has never been easy, in fact right now is probably the worst it's ever been
I'm no good with ladies anymore :<
I'm skinny
I love seafood, in my tummy
I watch a lot of anime - wishing I lived in their worlds
I have a fraternity brother - he is the closest thing to a real functional family I've ever had 
I will soon be a tarantula owner again, I plan to breed my favorite species of the list
I plan on keeping approximately 50 species
I have vowed to be an atlas moth breeder, if I can find a damn seller

I respect only those who respect me. 

Be gentle with me


----------



## Rebekah

Hey everyone! I'm Rebekah, proud owner of only one tarantula (sad day) but enormous fan of the hobby. I happened across Arachnoboards a lot while doing random research on T's and figured I'd join! You guys sound like my kind of people.  I live in Austin, Texas and work at a giant pet retailer so I get to be the one to help people with their first spiders a lot. I'm happy to be here and looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Spidergrrl

Rebekah said:


> I live in Austin, Texas and work at a giant pet retailer so I get to be the one to help people with their first spiders a lot.


Hi Rebekah,

Welcome to the forums. If you live in Austin, you should really check out Zoo Keeper on Burnet Rd just south of 183. Great selection of Tarantulas. David is really knowledgeable and friendly. But be warned! You will have a hard time not spending some money.

On the positive side, they have some great slings for a good price. I bought a baby _Grammostola pulchripes_ there last week for under $10.00

Cheers,

Spidergrrl


----------



## Bipolar Spider

Hi, From London, new to the hobby thought i'd sign up and have a chat with like minded people

cheers


----------



## ArachneStar

Hi everyone.  
My name is Kaura-Amirah, I've been keeping Tarantulas for almost 3 years now, so I'm quite new to the hobby compared to some!
I'm from the North East of the United Kingdom, and I have a passion for studying the personality traits of Tarantulas, as well as raising them from very young, to old. 
I currently own these T's; Chilean Rose, Black & White Bird Eater, & Brazilian Fire Red Bird Eater. I used to have a Yellow Banded Pinktoe, and a Martinique Pinktoe, but unfortunately they didn't make it. 

I have a Diploma in Animal Management, and though I do love all exotics, Tarantulas have captured my heart. 

I'd love to meet new people in this hobby, as there's not many I know where I live! 

On the side I'm an upcoming Webcomic Artist, and a Bassist.


----------



## JC014

Hi! my name is Joie 17 yrsold from Philippines and i currently own some T's and Scorps, im actually quite new to the hobby since ive just started it last march. The reason on why i signed up was to get more info about T's and scorps and also to get updated on new infos about them as well.


----------



## Rebekah

Spidergrrl said:


> If you live in Austin, you should really check out Zoo Keeper on Burnet Rd just south of 183.


That's actually where I got my spider  And you're right, they have a great selection of really beautiful spiders there. Also they're the only place I've ever seen a solifugid and that was exciting. 
Thanks!


----------



## geckos

Howdy all,

My name is Sabrina, I go by Syn in most other places... I have a lot of interests and hobbies and don't mind giving a short explanation. 

I've been keeping reptiles for a loooong time. Never really looked into inverts until recently. I had a Rose Hair as my first T... when I left her with a petsitter on vacation she ended up escaping.  It took me a long time to consider getting back into Ts again.

I have a lot of reptiles, mostly crested geckos. For a while, I took in every rescue I could find on craigslist. I've rehomed some, but grew attached to many. I also keep other geckos as well, and some KSBs. My favorite species of gecko is the Tokay gecko. I currently have three! I admin a group and page on facebook dedicated to tokay geckos. 

I also love soccer. I started playing soph. year of high school and continued on to soph. year in college. I decided to refocus my goals because I knew that I wasn't good enough to have soccer pay the bills. In the mean time, I am trying out all corners of what I think I should do... but can't think of what I WANT to do. 

I just got back into Ts thanks to a local breeder who is a damn smart guy. I'll list what I currently have where appropriate later on.

Well, not sure what else to say now. Thanks for reading!


----------



## AvatarOfShibby

Greetings,
I was a very avid novice T collector until about three years ago in the Dallas/Ft Worth area of Texas.  I joined the Army and ended up getting stationed in Hawaii were Tarantulas are not allowed.  I’ve been biding my time ever since.  I first got into tarantulas when I was in a pet store that was in the metro and they had a “birdeater”.  I bought it and was hooked from then on.  A couple of weeks later I purchased the classic rose hair.  A couple of months later I went to the big reptile show in Dallas and acquired two slings: a G. pulchra and an OBT.  Once I got more into the hobby I discovered that my “birdeater” was more likely a Haitian Brown (Phormictopus cancerides).  A half year later my OBT deathcurled after a move, and my Haitian Brown stopped eating and eventually died (never did figure out why).  Then after a couple months I left for the Army and sold my rose hair, and gave my Brazilian Black to one of my good friends who is still watching it to this day.  So now I’m just biding my time until 2015 when I can get back into the hobby.


----------



## microlepis

Hey guys, I came here to register for an account, but apparently I had created one years ago.  I have been keeping arachnids for about 3 years now, starting out with a teeny tiny Avic. metallica sling. My hobby prior to inverts was fish keeping and spent many hours on forums then. I figured it was time for me to continue my education with inverts by discussing them with people of similar interests (since that seems uncommon to find in general social circles), so that's what brought me back here! 

I currently live in Orlando, FL and am looking to expand my collection far beyond the species I own now.


----------



## hearsemadam

I am HearseMadam, AKA Nurse Bitter in the real world.  As a kid Dad had 2 rooms of snakes which Mom hated.  Ive always loved exotics, Ive kept Veiled Chameleons, Millipedes, frogs and toads, snakes, poultry, pocket pets, fish and of course cats and dogs.  I currently have 2 kick ass Bengal cats and I rescue Bengal cats in my local area (So Cal).

And yes, I do have a hearse.  And an ambulance.

I got into this hobby with my first T, a wild caught Aphonopelma reversum MM, whom I enjoyed for 8 months.  That got the ball rolling!

My T collection as it stands today:

0.1.0 Acanthogonatus pissii
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria brocklehursti
1.0.0 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Aphonopelma moderatum
0.0.1 Avicularia avicularia
0.0.1 Avicularia diversipes
0.0.1 Avicularia metalica
0.0.1 Avicularia purpurea
0.0.1 Avicularia uriticans
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
1.0.0 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.1.0 Brachypelma bohemi
0.0.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.0.2 Brachypelma smithi
1.0.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea
0.0.2 Ephebopus uatuman
0.1.0 Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi
0.0.1 Eupalaestrus campestratus
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea red phase
1.0.0 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchripes
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
1.0.0 Lasiadora dificilis
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Maraca cabocla
0.0.1 Megaphobema robustum
0.0.1 Nhandu chromatus
0.0.1 Ornithoctoninae sp. prison de abeilles
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus fortis
1.0.0 Pamphobeteus nigricolor
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
0.0.1 Phormictopus cancerides
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus cambridgei
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus pulcher 
0.0.1 Pterinochilus murinus
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius cupreus
0.1.0 Theraphosa stirmi
0.1.1 Thrixopelma pruriens

And more to be added in the coming weeks...


----------



## Jamie H

*Hi all!*

Hi, I'm Jamie. I got my first tarantula on January 2nd 2001. After about 7 years I had about 10 tarantulas, a tailless whip scorpion, a couple emperor scorps, a couple centipedes, a colony of hisser roaches. At the time I spent my forum hours on ATSHQ. Then I got too sick to look after them and no one I knew was willing to look after them for me. So with a heavy heart I got rid of my critters. 
In 2010 I got a new liver and a second chance at life (please register to be an organ donor if you're not already). 
Last year a friend forwarded me a Facebook post in which someone stated that they wanted to give away their G. rosea because it was "the most boring pet ever." So I jumped at the chance to rescue what was probably a rather neglected rosehair. Since then she has rekindled my tarantula love and I now also have a P. murinus and P. regalis (both still juveniles). 
More recently, Taylor Swift and Kiss paid me a lot of money (in overtime hours) to work their concerts here in Vancouver, so I've dumped my spare change into a few more Ts and supplies. As I write this I'm very excited that tomorrow a shipment arrives from Tarantula Canada. I have G pulchra (which I've wanted for about the last 10 years), P irminia, and 5 H incei (to start a colony) on the way. 
Over the next while you may see me posting/asking questions about communal tarantulas, as this is totally new to me. And very exciting. 

I also got interested in tropical fish while I was sick (easier for other people to care for if/when I'm incapacitated). I have a 50 gallon tank full of incestuous Endlers guppies and fancy guppy hybrids. I also have a breeding pair of Kribensis. Having watched my guppies multiply makes me very excited to keep a communal colony of spiders. 

Also, my best friend is a Senegal parrot named Gryphon. He's pretty damn awesome. 

Beyond my critters, I'm a computer geek, a regular geek, a music collector, a writer and a local roadie. Beautiful BC born and raised, and even though Harper is currently destroying everything good about this country I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. I'm always interested in connecting locally with other locals (and everyone else virtually). 

I'm looking forward to making lots of new friends here and sharing and learning even more about these amazing creatures. 

Cheers!
Talk to ya all soon!


----------



## scottishlass711

Hey all! 

I'm Scottishlass, or Katie, and I'm a definite newbie to the tarantula hobby. I'm here mainly to educate myself before I actually buy a T, and enjoy the company of people who like arachnids as much as I do. I'm so excited to see what I can learn!

God bless,
Scottishlass :wink:


----------



## Gamebred

Hello everyone, I'm D'Angelo and am fairly new to these beautiful animals. My collection so far consist of

1.0.0 B Smithi
0.0.1 G Rosea
0.0.1 A Avic
2.0.0 G Pulchra
0.1.0 T Stirmi
0.1.0 L Parahybana


----------



## Duss321

Hey all,

Long time lurker here. Did a lot of reading on this forum and after buying my first spider (A. versicolor sling) i decided to sign up. Tbh i was always affraid of spiders but during the last few years i was reading a lot about T's and getting more info about them. Well... They kind of grew on me. So i finally decided to get an Avic because i absolutely love the colors of them. 

Other animals i have:
Leapard gecko
Ghost mantis
African rose beetles
Millipede

Greetings from the Netherlands


----------



## tjohnson722

Hello. I'm TJ from Ohio. I currently do not own any spider's yet. Looking to get my first one after reading about different species. I do keep reptiles though. Mostly snakes. I foster snakes for a local rescue so my collection includes those. Oh, i'm a mother of 2 girls also. Lol

I currently keep: 
One 14 ft albino Burmese
One Columbian boa
Two ball pythons 
One carpet python 
Pitbull
Outside cat
Mean bearded dragon
Fish

Used to keep 10+ more snakes and lizards but recently started to expand my collection away from just snakes. Either way, hello. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Trantula X

*Greetings fellow T enthusiasts!*

Hey everybody, 

Names Matt, I live in the chicagoland area and I have been keeping T's for about 10 years now. It's something that I will never give up and a hobby that I have a great passion for. I blacksmith for a living (not in the old timey sense you're thinking of) and it has been my profession for the past 6 years. Coolest thing I ever made was the rims for the new Mars Rover they put into orbit awhile back. A little fact that not many people know, the company that built it was going to put their company name on the wheels (as to leave it's mark in the sand) but couldn't since it was deemed a "national" symbol and therefore no one was to put any identifying symbols, logos or insignias on it. So what they did was etched out square notches in the wheels themselves. Low and behold when the wheel made a full revolution these "marks" made a distinct pattern, any guesses? ... The holes were made square or rectangular (morse code) to spell out each individual letter of aforementioned company, pretty smart huh? Always a loophole. Just a story I think is pretty interesting, thought I'd share. Anyways back to T's, I currently have 10 (9 slings/juveniles & 1 A.F.) and will continue to expand my collection until I either run out of space or money which ever comes first. I have pictures of all of my T's on my profile so if you have some free time take a gander, thanks everyone!


----------



## Bryan64

Hi! My name is Bryan, ill be turning 20 this year. I am a obvious animal lover, and I have a fascination with science of all kinds. Im also a piano player with a vast love for music. 

I'm new to this forum, and have already learned a lot. Im a first time owner of a Chilean rose (G. rosea) and I hope to also add one of these three beautiful species to my family: 
Greenbottle Blue Tarantula (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) 
Desert Blonde Tarantulas (Aphonopelma chalcodes)
cobalt blue tarantula (Haplopelma lividum) 

I have had several exotic animals, such as my 2 male African greys, my beautiful female  Eclectus, my Iguana, and my Blue-tongued skink, and my large Pythonidae . All of these animals aside from one of the African greys have sadly either passed or have found good homes after I had to move states. I have always been a lover of all animals and I am happy to have found these beautifull creatures to add to my family, I hope everyone here can help me keep them safe, comfortable and happy!


----------



## CactusHugger

*Hey all!*

Hey guys glad to be a part of Arachnoboards! I love arachnids and find them very fascinating, I believe this hobby is the best and that arachnids make the best pets. I live in Arizona which is home to scorpions and tarantulas and I am glad that I live in this beautiful diverse state. Hope that I can contribute well and I am currently working on experiments and documenting the captive care of the desert species Hadrurus arizonensis scorpion AKA Desert Hairy scorpion. I hope that I make some breakthroughs as well as figure out how to better raise these guys without problems as well. I am glad to be a part of this forum and cant wait to start learning more.


----------



## KiloG

Hello all.
My name is Kyle(35) but my friends and even my wife call me Kilo G. We have 3 kids ranging from almost 17 to 6.
We as a family have many pets and have for years now, but never spiders or snakes.
We live in the midwest, 15 miles from St.Louis.
I've been reading around here for a few days now and look forward to the experience of gaining knowledge from the members here.
Thanks for having me.
KiloG


----------



## Scarlz

Hi! My name is Scarlett. I work as a park ranger. I haven't gotten my first T yet, but I figured it'd be nice to join the forum first. I already have the tank setup, ect. One of my best friends is giving me an Australian Golden Knee. But I already have: Scorps, ball python, hermit crabs, fish, and more!
Glad to be on here!


----------



## jopatsu

Hi I'm Jopat from Manila, Philippines. I'm kinda new to this Hobby and quite fascinated with this creature. Currently i'm at the stage of gathering data and feedback about this hobby for a week now. And I'm very excited on my first T's arriving 3 days from now. Glad to have this Forum in teaching and sharing all the experience and expertise that would probably help a lot of T'lovers. Hope to gain more knowledge from all of you guys.. Glad to be here..:biggrin:


----------



## JacquesM

*South African*

Good Day All

I am new to this forum, but have been keeping T's for about a year now.  My name is Jacques, I am 26 years old and live in a smalish town called Vanderbijlpark in South Africa, and no I dont own a lion or go to work on a Elephant, hehehe

My collection consists of the following:

3 X Lasiodora Klugi          (all about 3-4cm in legspan)
1 X Hysterocrates gigas   (My favourite about 5cm in leg span)
1X  Nhandu Chromatus   (Still my little baby 2cm in leg span)
1 X Chromatopelma cyaneopubescans (Very good eater)
1 X Brachypelma smithi  (Such a sweatheart)
1 X Hapalopus formosus  (Fast grower)

So there is my collection of T's ,  I am greatfull for this forum, has helped alot and will help alot in future.

Thanks


----------



## ledzeppelin

Hello!

My name iz Aljaž, I am 20 years old and live in a smaaaaall country in Europe called Slovenia  My love for this sorts of animals began about 5 years ago when my dad bought me a G Rosea for my 15th birthday!  5 years later, still in this hobby i count:

G. Rosea
A. Geniculata
B. Smithi
P. Cambridgei
P. Regalis
L.Parahybana
G.Pulchripes

Thanks for all the help you've given me and for all you will in the future.


----------



## GSA8

Hello!

I have been lurking here for a little while and decided now was as good a time as ever to pop in and introduce myself.  My name is Justin, I live near Temecula, CA and I got my first T (an unidentified native species) about 17 years ago.  I have also kept wolf spiders (my largest was nearly 4"!), widows, and a few P imperator and H troglodytes.  I currently keep and breed P paradoxa (ghost mantids), many species of isopods, carnivorous plants, and OH, T's!

I currently keep a B vagans sling, a G rosea (red) MF, an OBT, a H vonwirthi, and an A avic.  I am hoping to keep C cyanopubescens in the near future as well (beautiful T's they are!)

Thanks for reading!

Justin


----------



## ChrisMcWatt

Hello all!

My name's Chris, I live in Bedford, UK. I'm 26 years old and I've been collecting arachnids now for about a year or less. My collection consists of:

Mexican Red Rump
Salmon Pink Bird Eater
Togo Starburst
Brazilian Giant White Knee
Indian Ornamental

I plan on adding a T. Stirmi to my collection in the near future as any arachnid collection should not be without one. 

I'm also an avid collecter of reptiles. I have a Burmese Python, he's a green and around 1.5 years old. I also have a Dumerils Boa who is around 9 months old. I also have two bearded dragons, a male and a female, both are over a year old approaching two. 

I'm still an amateur with arachnids and still have a lot to learn however I seem to've taken in quite a bit. My friend owns an exotic pet shop in Bedford and it's him whom I get all my animals from. 

If anyone wishes to know more please don't hesitate in sending me a message or whatever.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Matt S

Hi everyone i was big in the exotic fish hobby and do to my new job i dont have time for the fish so ive been in the process of selling all my fish and adding to my T hobby as of now i have the following in my collection and its growing quickly 

T.Stirmi, B.Smithi, M.Robustum, P.Irminia, N.Chromatus, A.Versicolor, P.Fortis, A.Chalcodes, B.Emilia, P.Murinus, A.Geniculata, P.Subfusca (highland), P.Pedereni, P.Rufilata, P.fasciata, P.Miranda


----------



## Scorpionluva

Hi, my name is Eric and I'm 36 years old 
I love scorpions as my screen name states. Growing up near a large creek and woods always had me catching and studying all kinds of reptiles ,Amphibians and inverts but since there are NO scorpions native to PA - they always captured my attention. Now I currently have 9 species and a total of 23 specimens I really love the buthid family and want to focus all my attention on them 
Here's my current scorp family  
2 androctonus Australis
2 buthacus arenicola 
2 leiurus quinquestriatus 
3 vaejovis spinigerus 
4 vajoevis confusus
6 hadrurus arizonensis
2 babycurus jacksoni
1 bothriurus species ( unknown)
1 brachistosternus chilensis 

Thanks and I hope to meet some great folks on here !!!


----------



## Corey Uchiha

Hi, my names Corey! I'm 16 years old and I'm newer to the hobby. I just got my first two tarantulas, an A. geniculata sling and a Euathlus sp. red sling, on 4-18-13(so like, 4 months ago.). The tarantula I most want is probably an OBT. In my spare time, I am usually watching tv. I watch a lot of shows like Supernatural, Game of Thrones, Etc. I hate centipedes, they scare me, but I hope to eventually get over that fear! I'm not sure what else to say, so I'll just stop here.


----------



## Vhodonn

Hi, My name is Matt and I'm new to keeping tarantulas.  I currently have just one T and that is Mignon my female (I think) G. rosea.  I find spiders fascinating and am glad that I have the ability to keep them now.  I am also glad to have found this forum as it seems like a great source of information.  I am looking forward to this new experience and am already looking for my next T.  

Matt


----------



## PlaidJaguar

Hello!  My name is Savannah.  I was arachnophobic all my life until a scary incident finally motivated me to conquer my fear.  I must have gone a little overboard, because now I find myself utterly in love with the little critters!

I'm the proud new owner of a subadult B. albopilosum named Spunky.  She (at least I think it's a she) is about 2" and is proving to be a rather interesting little pet.  I can see why everyone warned me that Ts are addictive!


----------



## SpiderLady79

*Hey guys*

My name is Kareen i have been keeping T's for almost 8 years now and this is not my first time here I used to be here a few years ago with a similar name but couldn't remember my stuff so here I am and moved and was offline for awhile but never stopped with my T's  I now have new more advanced T's and missed all the good help and friends i made here so I am back  and glad to be here thanks again and sorry in advance for all the questions I am about to be asking lol
I currently own a Rosie, cobalt, versi, obt, Mex red knee, & a pink salmon bird eater that I got as a sling from robc 5-6 years ago  my newest is my cobalt and my first was the Rosie


----------



## Whistler

*Hello from Colorado*

I'm a relative noobie as far as T's go.  
     My daughter got herself a G. Rosea for companionship while at college (only terrarium pets were allowed in the dorms).  While visiting her a couple years ago, she introduced me to Amalthea (Amma for short).  I was so taken by her sweet disposition that I immediately began researching these fascinating creatures with the intent of getting one of my own.  
     Two months later I brought home a B. beohmie sling; her name is Audrey (there's a story behind the name  -  tease).  
     I spent the next year and a half broadening my knowledge of these beautiful animals, and searching for my next acquisition.  This took the form of a L. Parahybana, who's name is Lasciel.  She (I hope) is now about 3".
     My next one will be a G. Pulchra or a mate for Audrey.
     I'm very impressed with the amount of expertise represented on this forum and the generosity of the members.  I look forward to learning more, and hopefully being able to contribute more than questions in the future.


----------



## WiseWarrior

I posted here when I joined a couple years ago, but haven't posted for a long time so I thought I'd re-introduce myself.

I'm Jeff, and I've owned a G. rosea, Yoshi, for seven years. (I'm 19 now) She's only 4", and is the sweetest thing ever. She rarely ever goes into a threat posture, but always wants to investigate things. Like if I need her to move and gently touch her abdomen she turns around to see what's going on. Not too helpful in getting her to move, but it's very cute LOL!

This inspired my parents to get G. roseas too. My mom got an older (And enormous) G. rosea named Mr. Sally. We've had her for three years, but she's probably at least ten. My dad got a medium sized G. rosea less than a year ago named Marie.

I've decided to get a second tarantula, and while initially being interested in a B. smithi, after realizing they're out of my price range, (A female, anyway) I went to a local pet store that had gotten great reviews and fell in love with a female B. albo. I'll hopefully be picking her up in a few days, and plan on naming her Sophie.

I've always loved spiders, ever since I was young, and used to collect them when I was a kid. I went to a pet expo when I was 12, saw some G. roseas for $8, and chose the plumpest one.  And that's how I got Yoshi.


----------



## b4delta

*Another new guy....*

Howdy folks!
    Basically... I had a chance to rescue a juvenile scolopendra subspinipes from certain death. My choice to do so may be considered impulsive; as I have had zero experience with centipedes until this time. It has turned out to be a very rewarding and fascinating hobby. This specimen rapidly has earned my respect. I have had the centipede for almost five months now. Lil devil kinda grows on ya. Just here to learn.


----------



## brandon223

*long time observer*

I have been a reader on the arachnoboards forums for over a year now and finally decided to start posting. My name is Brandon and I live in Lander, Wyoming. I currently own a P. emperator, a 3" unsexed A. avicularia and a juvie Brachypelma sp. I am unsure whether the Brachypelma is a B. Emilia or B. Smithi, the order and price was for a red leg but the container said red knee. Oh as well as a colony of superworms to feed the little guys(and girl) inlove keeping these exotic pets as much as i love keeping the horse and the dog and I foresee many more in the future.

Til next time,
Brandon.


----------



## Dalix

*Hello!*

Hello all,

I am very happy to have finally joined this forum, as I have used it countless times to answer questions and gain information about the incredible little creatures we call tarantulas. I got my first T about five months ago and partly due to my fiancee's shared enthusiasm I now have six of them:

A. avicularia - M - almost grown
G. rosea - F - fully grown
B. albopilosum - F - ~2 yrs old

and came home from a great reptile show last weekend with:

P. murinus - 2"
G. pulchripes - 3/4"
Haplopelma sp.(I'm thinking "v/v." she was sold as longipes but almost certainly not) - F - ~4"

I just want to talk about all of them right here, but I will be heading directly into the forums for a very interesting question about my G. rosea.

Thanks for having me,
Dalix


----------



## Beary Strange

Hello fellow arachnofans~

I'm Beary (and beside me is Azzy-who the name of this account is based on). I've actually been lurking the site for ages, and decided to sign up and interact...but mostly I'm here to purchase or trade and whatnot. And to ask questions here and there. I am new to the hobby (Azzy has more experience however) and while I have read a lot (a lot a lot), there are just some questions that are easier asked and answered on a case by case basis by people more experienced than myself-I hope you guys are ready. XD 

Jumping spiders are actually what led me into the hobby. I came home one day and saw a large, probably male P.audax in our house and turned to Azzy and said "I want that, but bigger" and thus a search began for tarantulas that looked similar and the rest is history, with lots of squee'ing along the way.
You'll find me a lot more shy and quiet, more likely to be polite and formal. Whereas Azzy is quick to express his opinions and uses much more informal speech. 
We look forward to interacting with you all. ^^

~Beary


----------



## SpiritScale

Hi all,

My name is Sammael and I'm just deciding to get into to tarantulas as a personal growth project because yours truly is a bona fide arachnophobe. 
I think they're beautiful and fascinating critters and yet at the same time they give me the creeps!
So, just like I did with snakes---I'm off to get me a spider as a pet  
It worked with snakes and now I'm a complete snake nerd and soon getting my third snake, so I figure this is the good way to go. 
I'm looking forward to learning, getting my first tarantula sometime soon (and to getting over this stupid fear). 

Exotics of varying kinds has always been my thing, when I was younger I was big into tropical fish (particularly the large cichlids...p. dovii is an interesting keep for sure...unfortunately now as an apartment dweller my aquarium days are gone), later came parrots (my rescued timneh african grey parrot runs my life), then snakes (have a rescued BCI and a ball python) and now...now comes the spiders.


----------



## markowolf

Hello!

My name is Marko and I come from Croatia,Europe.I keep Wolf spiders for a few years now.Great threads here on arachnoboards made me wanna join and show my terrarium and my pets.
Now I have a female Lycosa Tarantula(not sure) with huge eggsack so I decided to let all other spiders go.I also have some questions for more experienced members here...

I hope we'll have a great time here on arachnoboards!

Regards,
Marko


----------



## Loptylop

*Hello*

Hello 

my name is Lop(not my real name but call me that lol) i have been to spider since i was young, i currently have a Neoscona crucifera and a wolf spider, i'm still not sure if it's wolf or grass my parents wont let me keep tarantulas :c.


----------



## riossalem

hi everyone. my name is abi im from Indonesia. im an illustrator for animal ( in a cartoon way ) recently i only keep snakes but now im trying to keep a Greenbottle Blue and helping my newbie friend too with his chaco. 
Cheers. Im doing logo cartoon for most snakes breeder in the state  cheers


----------



## thistle

Hi!

My name is Barbara and I'm from Glasgow in Scotland. I first got in to tarantulas at the beginining of last year with the addition of my sub adult female G.pulchra Betty. I had no intentions og getting any more tarantulas, one was definitely enough....... so I'm now up to 14 as well as a couple of Damon variegatus. 

I've been lurking on the forum for some time and think it's great! Look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Dyno Nonnie

*Greetins*

Hi all.

Im Danielle, Im 20 years old living in South Africa.
I really enjoy reading through this site, it helps me alot!! I am a proud owner of a Brachypelma smithi Whom i absolutely love!!!
Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## BittyKay

*Hi!*

Hello, everyone!

I have been researching different Tarantulas for a while and thought that it would be good for my starter T to be a G. Rosea.  I went to the pet store and made sure that the tarantula was the correct species before I bought it, although I would like some confirmation.  I also ned to sex it but as  am unsure if it a hybrid no specialist would be able to.  Anything I can do?


----------



## Entomo

Hello ! 

My name is Laurent, I'm 17 and I'm french.


I am fascinated by spiders, I raise some aranéomorphae.

If I'm also on this forum, it's for more learn English to speak good.

If there are English enthusiast who wants to help me, please contact me by message, I'd like to discuss about our common passion, and you help me to improve my English (can be discussed too orally by skype).

Thank you ! And this forum is great !


----------



## 96dragger

Hello

   My name is Lee I live in Atlanta, Georgia. I've been lurking for a while on the site. I recently got back into the hobby with my son. I had a couple rose hairs about 10 years ago we have a                            grammostola pulchripes now an will be adding at least one more very soon.


----------



## Fulene

*Hello!*

Hi, I'm Fulene. I'm a lady, age 70. I've kept various Ts before but not for awhile. I live on my ranch in Oklahoma and currently have a wild caught A. Hentzii. This summer we are being over run with brown 
recluses. Why are they called that? They're NOT that reclusive! Also, many, many, Centroides Vittatus. One of those stung me once. Not pleasant, but I survived lol.

---------- Post added 09-10-2013 at 10:12 AM ----------

Bonjour, Laurent! J'ai besoin de repetition avec ma Francais aussi. I speak English and Spanish too. I'd be glad to help you
 with your English and talk about spiders.


----------



## Mariner1

*Eight legs are better than two.*

Hello every one. New guy here, real name is Lon. yes, like Lon Chaney. I was watching Jon3800 on youtube and thats how I found this site. I just wanted be able to find solid info. on my new T's. I will make another thread on the types in a minute. Thankx, glad to be here.:


----------



## Jacobospider5

Hello!
The name is Jacob but i also go by Jake. Im a second year entomology student at UCR. Im 19 and a half. I believe that God created everything from the start, and i dont believe in evolution haha well, ive loved spiders since i was 3 years old. When i was 5 i decided I wanted to be an entomologist/arachnologist. I especially love the funnel-web spiders from Australia. I have 7 Ts rite now. I love ska music as well as deathcore, deathmetal, rock, punk, worship and other good stuff. I guess thats it haha im a pretty simple dude. Stay rad and keep the faith


----------



## Defining

Hi,

Good to meet everyone! My name is John, and I'm ambitious to be a first time tarantula owner.  I'm from NH and here to learn all I can about how to care for my own tarantula and figure out which species I should get for my first.


----------



## Labatt

hi, i am new here and interested in spiders. Looks like a good place to start..thx for accepting my application.


----------



## rileylaroux

Yo. My name is Riley and I've recently become interested in owning a tarantula. Always loved insects, bugs and arachnids but never considered one for a pet until a friend started showing me his collection. He said a tarantula might be ideal since I have a lot of time to maintain a critter's living conditions but am not really looking for something that wants/needs to be held. Obviously I don't want to just jump into owning something so I'm here to check around the boards, see what other owners have to say.

I've done basic research on terrestrials and was looking at Chaco Golden Knee tarantulas but I've got time to really see what the best species might be. Fell sick in love with one I saw at a show but it turned out to be a bird-eater and I'm not going to try to get something I don't have enough experience to handle just because it's pretty.

So, hola. I'll be around.


----------



## Antivenom

Hey all. My name is Ben, and I just got into this hobby! Recently got a little baby Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue)! Most of my life I've had severe arachnophobia, but recently have almost completely gotten over it, and it has transformed into a major interest in these giant spiders. I'll be posting pictures soon, I love my little guy/gal, coolest creature ever.


----------



## Femangel

Hi everyone!

I am Fiona from Antwerp, Belgium. I recently bought my first tarantula, a gorgeous young brachypelma smithi, at the moment still sexless so anxiously awaiting its first molt.
I'm very glad i was able to join this boards as Belgium is a tiny little country and does not have any boards with recent activity.
I'm looking forward to learning a lot from all you long time spider friends!


----------



## Mi Xing

Hello everyone!  My wife and I have always liked spiders and just recently got into tarantulas.  Just ordered ourselves a B Smithi spiderling, which should be here next week!  Looking forward to learning as much as I can from the boards here.


----------



## Renegado

Hey people, 

I'm Tiffany, 19, and I live in South Africa. I was recently and _very_ unexpectedly gifted a cute little Brachypelma albiceps. 

I'm studying zoology and microbiology at university next year, and I love and have experience with quite a few farm animals and regular domesticated pets. My passion is for marine fish, aquariums, and horses. Unfortunately I know little about tarantulas, and seeing as Rojo my tarantula is looking at me as I type this, I'm in quite a rush to grow in knowledge. 

I'm up for the challenge and very excited but also nervous, as I take my pets welfare very seriously and feel rather unprepared.


----------



## vanjonperalta

*I am a newbie.. need some help.*

*Hi my name is Vanjj, from the Phils. I am a newbie and I need some help for my 2 H. Hottentotta scorps. 3instar. I bought them several weeks ago; maybe 3 weeks ago, I guess? I am still worried because the other scorp is not eating. I need some help on this guys. hope if you dont mind. thanks. *


----------



## Cargorabbit

Hello all! I'm Lauren, 19, from Austin, Texas. I'm pretty new to the arachnid and bug keeping hobby but so far I love it and have found it pretty addicting. 
I currently have a young juvie Rose Hair, four various T spiderlings, and two scorplings! Really excited to watch and help them grow and happy to make my stay here. 
I also collect insects for pinning and displaying, another fairly recent hobby as well.
I haven't been on a forum in a while so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## gloost

Welcome Fiona. Greg from South Africa and also a relative newbie here. I have 20 Tarantulas,  my most recent acquisition being an adult female poecilotheria regalis named Simone. 

Sent from my PAP4500TDUO using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added 09-22-2013 at 11:44 AM ----------

Heya Ben. Welcome. Get an Avic sling and you will be hooked forever. The way they move seems almost unreal,  like little robots with 8 legs.


----------



## DakongaKaka

Hello Everybody!
I'm Jose from Cebu, Philippines. I'm fairly new to this hobby. I started getting hooked to these eight-legged wonderful creatures when I got my first ever T - a B. auratum - last February 15, 2013. YESSSSSS this hobby is addicting. Feel free to check my profile for the T's that I have up-to-date. Most of the them are still slings and juvi's. They are all alive, beautiful and kicking hairs 'coz of you guys. I'm looking forward to post some pics of my "creatures", share my experience in keeping Ts and hopefully be of help to those who's got a truck-load of questions about these "creatures" (like I do).


----------



## Epreese

*Hello everyone*

Hey, I'm a 30 yr old guy from NJ who has kept inverts since I was about 10 yrs old. I became interested in tarantulas after seeing Home Alone, lol. 
I updated my profile with what I currently have. I think this is a wonderful, informative website. Thanks to everyone who contributes and administers.


----------



## Insects4me

Hi,
I'm 14 years old love all things nature and I especially love Arachnid's, it really funny cause they actually scare me lol. I currently have 6 spiders and 2 scorpions, I also have a lot of other animals like herps.
Kind regards 
Insects4me
P.S some of you may know from other forums.


----------



## Emotionlessness

Hello everyone,

I am 21 years old and have been keeping mostly Ts for nearly 4 years.

The inverts I currently have are:

G. rosea
P. cancerides
H. lividum
N. chromatus
A. avicularia
T. blondi
P. ornata
C. cyaneopubesecens
P. murinus
G. pulchripes
B. smithi x2
B. auratum x2
P. irminia x2

H. troglodytes
P. imperator

A. gigas

I also have some reptiles and have kept things like mantids and stick insects.


----------



## Danimal98444

*Howdy all my name is Dan,*

I am a new T owner. I have what I was told is a three year old male rosy named Rusty. I have had him for about a week.  He molted just prior to arriving at his new home. I have always wanted a T and feel I have a special appreciation for our eight-legged friends.  Rusty is a rescue the lady I got him from was about to release him into the wild.  I didn't figure that would work out well for him and I brought him home with her blessing.  He is now in a ten gallon aquarium with a small under tank heater. I was told he hadn't eaten in about a month because he was preparing to molt. I gave him about two days to get acclimated to his new digs and gave him four small crickets which he promptly took down.  He has about a three inch body and a leg span of around 4 1/2 to 5 inches.  I would appreciate any and all advice.  Please he is a rescue and I know I may not have him but for a couple of years but I really want to do it right. I would also appreciate any advice pertaining to handling as well.  I am in Spanaway, WA.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## RakuenVI

Hi, new member from the Emerald Isle.  
I've no T just yet, but I'll be getting a curly hair sling pretty soon (they are stunning Ts but seem to be a bit underrated? idk). 
Anyway, I'm a zoology student, falconer and invert-lover. Hoping to learn a bit and look at some cute pics of Ts and millipedes. :biggrin:
See ya around!


----------



## Belladonna420

Hi Dan,

Sounds like you're doing ok with Rusty so far.  The only suggestion I have for you is to make sure your under-tank heater is only under about 1/2 the tank and it shouldn't be on the same side as his burrow or hide.  Rusty should have a place to go if it gets too hot for him.

Also, rosies are notorious fasters, so don't be alarmed if he suddenly stops eating for long periods of time.  As long as his abdomen is nice and plump, he'll be fine.

Good luck and welcome to the hobby!

Bella


----------



## Wolfsrain91

Hello, 
just joined the site. Thought it was time join sense i want to start breeding my A. Australis. 

Iv been collecting tarantulas, scorpions, spiders, and any other cool insect sense I could walk. Now i want to get into breeding scorpions and tarantulas, and one day i hope to make my living by it.

pleasure to meet you all!


----------



## DEFYJOEBOO

Hi, i live in hawaii, below is just some stuff i had to blab about.
first things first, my centipede: Wild Hawaiian SS. from all accounts i've read. it's a juvenile with juvenile colors. slightly turquoise tinge on the tarsus segments as well as the hirsute antennomere articles, blue purple pleurites and a woody color to the tergites. 

[ Hi, it's been a very long time since I've been to this place. -love peds and like Ts. sorry if the language is too over the top, it's been forever since I've done anything with Arthropods.]

i may have screwed-up some of the terminology. i'm going to send the animal to Kelly Swift when i leave Hawaii, in April CY14. who wants one of these wild babies? we could probably work something out. i don't want money, but a promise to hook me up with a ped, in April, through the mail would be awesome. -free of charge of course! Who's got a tigerleg centipede, or something ginormous from south America?



Kazaam said:


> Peat.
> 
> Switched to a sand/peat/moss mix after I took the babies out.


doing it big I C. lol
 i add natural dark quark board to my mix for texture. [never had a problem with it.] quark is light in weight, holds moisture well, helps prevent caking and it looks nice. it's good stuff for the ped to dig in. i'm going to find some bamboo, about three feet to cut down. i'll bake the bamboo to a golden brown then create a dead bamboo forest in my peds terarium. i'll use a fish aquarium silicone to place the bamboo. every once in awhile, for sterilization purposes, i bake the earth in my peds enclosure. 

sorry, just had to blab. please let me know if any of you have got pointers. i'm actually interested in the fitness of my ped. [i used to raise my own feed crickets, -would have been roaches, but the people i was living with at the time really didn't like that idea] i read that calcium is needed for the animals to molt safely. i want to get my centipede jacked. i read that Ecdysone is the invertebrate equivalent to testosterone, but then i saw that it induces molting. i'm still very fuzzy on the subject. i'm interested in experimenting with supplementation. after all, I've got an island full of these feisties.

i used to be interested in vivariums, but that stuff is just way to involved and expensive for me. i learned a little though.

please let me know if my avatar is not good to go and i'll take it down. thanks!


----------



## martyn

hello everyone..
my name is martyn  i used to have a small t collection  (13)  back in the nineties.  i currently  have a two and a half gallon reef vase, inverts only.  im looking for something more of a pet,  and was inspired to investigate a large blue legged centipede as a possible candidate.  a buddy of mine had one. it was gorgeous...but    i'm really glad this forum is here and that i've graduated from impulse purchases...  that spare container of leaf matter i've cleaned and set up will look much better with a few large millipedes in it.
are there any other canadian hobbyists out there?


----------



## Steve123

Hello,
My name is Steven. I retired in my late forties to be home to raise my then 3-year-old son. We keep reptiles (Bearded dragons, Uromastyx, king snake) and arachnids mostly, along with an assortment of crickets and roaches. This T thing is crazy, always another one out there. Glad to be among those who feel the same way.


----------



## Redclaw

Hey everyone my name is Marc and I'm from Alabama. Just got my new red claw scorpion, which is why i joined. He is my first scorpion since I couldn't have one when I lived with my parents, but now I'm finally free.


----------



## RichardNL

Hi everyone!

I'm Richard and I am 23 years old and I live in The Netherlands.
I am holding tarantula's now for 4 years and I also have 3 Leopard Gecko's.
The reason I registered on this forum is because I am the only one in my friendscircle who has the T virus and I love to share information and all about the hobby!
I also hope to learn alot more then I allready know  
My list of T's are currently:
0.1 A. avicularia
0.1 L. parahybana
0.1 B. vagans
0.1 B. smithi
0.1 B. albopilosum
0.1 G. rosea
And sadly my favorite T past away 2 months ago  that was a 0.1 P. lugardi
If you have any questions feel free to ask 
Greetings from holland!


----------



## Mandiblehead

*Hello Everyone*

My names Mandiblehead.  ( aka Paul).  Im 32.  bought my first tarantula three days ago. A Mexican bloodleg. Hes is a spiderling. He can stand on a coin.  I already like T. Alot ive alays wanted one. Now that theres no one to restrict me i thought hmmmm  why dont i have one yet.   So i did some research. Saw the bloodleg. I liked how theybwere scarce the web said so i got him. He costed 70. More then the other T they had.  And was tiny.  I have him in a ten gallon tank with a heatpad on the side. And a bulb if it gets cool in the room.  Ill post more in the forum in a few hours on the tank topic and whatnot.  I gotto get going here.


----------



## Belladonna420

Mandiblehead said:


> My names Mandiblehead.  ( aka Paul).  Im 32.  bought my first tarantula three days ago. A Mexican bloodleg. Hes is a spiderling. He can stand on a coin.  I already like T. Alot ive alays wanted one. Now that theres no one to restrict me i thought hmmmm  why dont i have one yet.   So i did some research. Saw the bloodleg. I liked how theybwere scarce the web said so i got him. He costed 70. More then the other T they had.  And was tiny.  I have him in a ten gallon tank with a heatpad on the side. And a bulb if it gets cool in the room.  Ill post more in the forum in a few hours on the tank topic and whatnot.  I gotto get going here.


A 10 gallon tank is much too big for a tiny spiderling. You should keep it in a pill jar or small deli cup and gradually increase the size of it's enclosure as it grows.


----------



## IrishSnow35

*Hi there!*

You guys can call me Izzy...I live on the East Coast of the USA, and just recently (as in today) acquired a Chilean rose-haired tarantula. I've been studying up on these arachnid teddy bears for a while now, and decided to take the plunge and try out my hand at invertebrate-keeping.

I hope to learn a lot on this site and make many new friends. (Boy does this sound canned...but eh...)

I'm an early-20s Southern girl with rather odd tastes for my age. I prefer animated movies, am studying for a degree in Digital Effects and Animation, and am a born-again Christian.

If you'd like to chat feel free to PM me. Mind, I haven't stomped forum grounds in a while, so forgive me if I slip up in my formatting every now and then!

~Izzy


----------



## Mephibosheth1

Greetings All!!!!

I finally came over here to get some detailed advice on expanding my Tarantula collection after hounding the cool invert people over on Ball Pythons.Net.  I have owned a tarantula for 13 days, and have loved every minute of it.  My little Versicolor sling is my favorite pet currently; it's just so much fun to watch it hunting for crickets 

I hope to expand my collection under the guidance of some of the expert T keepers here, so I really look forward to hearing yalls advice

Ciao for now

Mephi


----------



## TARANTULA SMURF

Hi All
My name is Hendry and live South Africa in a city named Witbank. I've been having T's since 2008 and now I can't seem to leave the T's out. There such wonderfull creatures. I started with a Chilean Rose and then expanded my collectoin with a OBT, Sun Tiger and a Cobalt Blue. Then I had to get rid of them because me and my wife moved into a small flat and there were no space for my babies. Luckily we live in our own home now and I started a gain with the T's. I only have a Chilean rose now but is planning to extend my collectoin again. I'm not that good with the scientific names. I only now their commen names. I've just recenly found this site and its gorgeos. I hope to learn a lot here and maybe help someone on the future again. Feel free to chat if anyone wants to. Can't wait to hear from you


----------



## Kalo

*Hello there,*

Hi all, My names Will. I'm 19 and I'm from the east midlands in sunny old England. I'm an electrical engineering apprentice and I've bought a T around 8 months ago. It's a B.Smithi which the shop owner told me was a female, I'm not entirely sure but if anyone could chuck me a private message and point me in the right direction to finding out that'd be great! Hopefully after some time on here I can feel happy that I'm actually looking after my T like it needs. I've never really been apart of a community like this it all seems slightly confusing! Anyway thank you for reading and kindest regards.

Will!


----------



## Beshius

*Hi*

I am 20 years old living in the United States. I always loved spider, had a pet wolf spider in 3rd grade. I am studying computer science and am currently making a game that deals with Spiders! lol


----------



## Decaryi

*Hello*

Hello All!!
I am Jon not new to the hobby but by no means an expert, I also keep uroplatus and Green tree pythons and have a large outdoor bog I tend to... been creeping about the forums and decided to introduce myself. I have 5 T's now and plan on growing the collection. I love avic's and brachy's and I have always had a fascination with the fauna of Madagascar anyone with any info on the three t's from the island or any of the numerous scorpions please share I can hardly find anything online!
Well met
Jon


----------



## Jebbles

G'Day! I'm a 16 year old female in Canada that ADORES animals (besides flies). I got my first two T's in September 2012, and a year later I have a total of 7, and a scorpion! I'm expanding my collection pretty often, getting new slings here and there. I hope to become a Registered Veterinary Technician, and to continue collecting tarantulas and scorpions. I hope to one day also breed T's as well as scorpions, and to get some other creatures suck as snakes, lizards, turtles, tortoises, and maybe even an adorable dwarf caiman! 
I'm very friendly, and often found in the arachnochat. 
Cheers!


----------



## Arachnofska

*Hi people!*

I'm 32, love T's, love all animals except butterflies  Expanding my collection constantly and now have 50+ T's. I'm in the hobby for about 3 years but I am a beginner in many ways. Hope to learn some new stuff here from more experienced people. Peace.


----------



## Jesse Willems

*Hello everybody *

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum, I'm from the Netherlands and definitely not to reptiles and amphibians. Recently I got my first arachnid, a scorpion (H. troglodytes.) furthermore my collecting concists of: 
2.3 Dendrobates leucomelas
1.2 Hemidactylus frenatus
0.1 Pogona vitticeps

I'm here to look for new info about scorpions and to maybe someday conquer my fear for spiders (yes I know, it's stupid to be afraid of spiders and not afraid of scorpions.. ) 

Greetings, Jesse


----------



## Twitch8604

*Hello From Arizona*

1st time caller, long time listen. 
 Hi ever body, I have been keep T's, roaches, and true spider a long time now. read alot on this forum but never created a account till now. So Hello Arachnoboards:biggrin:


----------



## Royal

Thought I would say Hi! as I will be doing a lot more reading then posting.

I used to keep, breed and deal in T's over 10 years ago and even created the first "Tarantula Bedroom" page but due to a change of job and health issues decided to drop out of the hobby completely. We all know that keeping just one doesn't work......
I've often thought about starting again but kept away. This summer I decided to clear out my shed and threw away almost all the tanks and spiderling pots I still had (I so wish I had checked Ebay before I did that!)
Maybe that was what I needed to do to let go as I now have 9 spiderlings after I said to my wife that I would only get 3 (2 weeks ago!) So, here I am and have spent today "reconverting" one of my old heated display cabinets, caught up in the hobby again, learning the changes to classification, different techniques and generally getting carried away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

Hey, I am ghidaji17. I came to the board in order to join a community of arachnid owners like myself, I also recently got the idea to start selling and shipping organically fed, nutritionally enriched, dubia feeder roaches. Im not quite ready to start yet. Does anyone think this is a good idea? A bad one? Share your thoughts.


----------



## stefalex

Hey , i'm Stefan. I new on this sites and just drope by to say hi for now


----------



## Gaborri

Hi everybody! I'm Gabriele (from Italy) and I don't speak English very well, but I get by. I hope that our common love can help me on this way. 

If I commit any mistakes, you must tell me. 

I love tarantulas and I have got 84 speciemens (principally from Africa)... I breed form 2007.

I love also snakes and all type of animals! 

This is a spectacular forum! Congratulations!


----------



## Holliday598

*Hi I am New my passion is my Cat faced spider (Araneus gemmoides)*

Hi I am new my name is Heather my passion is my Cat faced spider (Araneus gemmoides). I have a few questions and I am not sure where to post this. I have had this spider since she was a baby in the spring of this year (2013) we noticed her beautiful web in the window of our garage door. She has not moved all year and has been getting very big. We have been feeding her every week all summer and have grown very attached. I thought she died when it started getting cooler outside. I took her little body down from her web thinking she was dead and after bringing her into my warm house she moved a little. I put her in a jar with a damp paper towel and she has been drinking water and resting. We were so excited she hadn't died. Now it's snowing outside and I'm not sure what to do. I ve been reading online that orb weaver spiders are hard to keep as pets because they need tonz of space to build their web. Im considering buying her a ten gallon tank so she has room but not sure if it will work. Does anyone have any info at all on keeping this kind of spider indoors? Any information at all wouldbe so appreciated. Thank you!


Heather


----------



## Hanska

Hi everybody!
I'm a 31 year old guy from Finland.
I've been an invert fan all my life. Never been a fan of tarantulas though, but after watching them at work(I work in a pet shop) I've started to feel them crawl straight to my heart. True spiders on the other hand I've always loved and was thrilled when I saw how much there are those in the pet scene. They seem to be quite rare here in finland and we have only a few species living here larger than your avarage coin.
Just ordered my first Geolycosa and thought I'd join this board to share my joys and get help I hope I never need.

I dream that one day I will have a Nephila... They're SO beautiful.


----------



## scottc

Hi my name is Scott I'm 25 and I have a problem... Lol well not really I just love spiders and have been reading this form for almost 3 years I own a pink toe and want to get a vietnamese centipede.  I'm a huge fan of coffee table terrariums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gold Mach

My name is Ernie and I got my first tarantula a little over 20 years ago. I have collected many species over the years but I am currently spider-less. I hope to rectify that very shortly as there are a few species I have my eye on.


----------



## Kellylake01

*HI im Misty*

Hello, im misty i have been keeping spiders in general for ever and i have been keeping tarantulas for 13 years now just as basic hobbies i have a male- chaco golden knee and a unknown a. versicolor


----------



## PhiGamTeacher

Hey! I'm Mike, a 23 year old 2nd grade teacher in the middle of the US. (That's age 7-8ish) I'm slowly introducing myself and my students to the wonder of tarantulas! This site has been an awesome source of information; I wouldn't have a clue without it!


----------



## Ec4538

*Intro*

Hey I'm Ernesto I'm just on here to hopefully but some t's scorpions and centipedes I own of everything and hoping to expand my collection.


----------



## Whirligig

*hello arachnoboards!*

Hi! I'm Whirligig and I'm a 20 year old horse trainer from Alberta, canada. I've been fascinated with inverts since I was very small, and finally had the resources to start keeping them a year ago. I have 7 specimens right now with plans to 
expand. Horse training pretty much consumes me, and my tarantulas provide a welcome escape. I have also have a cat and a lot of horses, oh and a boyfriend . Looking forward to learning from other keepers and making friends.


----------



## Deri

Hello!, 
Im nikke from finland, 21years old. And in hobby for 2 years. Currently got 11 specimens, aiming for breeding couple specimens in future.


----------



## jasonb1973

As you can guess from my user name i'm Jason I've been keeping tarantula for around 4 years now and have build a nice collection mainly grammostola brachypelma and aphonopelma . I'm also a member of the british tarantula society ! How did I find out about this forum well I follow john3800's utube channel and he's mentioned this forum a few times. I look forward to being a active member.


----------



## chewbaca

*Hello...novice here*

My name is Nichole and I'm 31. Biloxi, MS. I have 6 Tarantulas.


----------



## Eresin

Hi I'm Fiona, 29 years old and I live in Scotland.

I am just a couple of weeks away from getting my first T. 

That's all there is to me really


----------



## Mi Xing

Hello all, Alex here, got my first tarantula, a b smithi sling, about 2 months ago.


----------



## Suppository

Hello, my name is Shawn and I am fairly new around here, but I am not new to Tarantulas or other Exotic pets. I got my first Rosie in '94 and have had many Tarantulas, Scorpions, Centipedes, Lizards and Snakes over the years. I have been reading these forums a lot lately and enjoy them very much. I live on Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada.


----------



## Hanbrown

Hi All,

My name is Hannah, I'm from Somerset in the UK. 

I've been floating around the forum but not actually registered until today! There is a lot of knowledge on here, and has always answered a lot of my questions. Got 28 T's, started with a G. Rosea, and what they say is true, very addictive! Started the collection early this year and am totally amazed by them!


----------



## theslowshutter

Hi!
My name is Sipps. I'm a 20 year old college student majoring in environmental science at UCLA. I'm also an aspiring photographer, http://www.theslowshutter.net/. I recently stepped foot into the amazing field of macro photography. Being a rookie, I occasionally need help identifying arthropods. In my free time I read up on arthropod behaviour. I look forward to contributing towards this forum.


----------



## caitgems1

hi everyone
 My name is Peter and i live on the west coast of Scotland. I have been interested in arachnids for over 30 years and keep around 20. i also have a pair of rainbow boa`s. I had never heard of this site until i heard Jon3800 talk about it on one of his youtube video`s.
I am sociable (when sober) and my spelling is outragous, so any time you want a chat, debate or just have an argument, feel free to get in touch.

Peter (caitgems1)


----------



## ironmonkey78

Hi everyone,
I haven't been on in a very long time.  7 years or so.  I had to part ways with my lovely collection and took some time off from the hobby.  Now im back though and hoping to dive back in.  I am in Albuquerque NM and would like to find some like minded enthusiasts.  As of yet I do not own any T's.  My original collection bounced around between 50 and 75 T's.  sadly we moved and ended up staying with my in laws.  there wasn't really any room or time so I had to part ways with them.  I still miss my G. Pulchra and all my Brachys.  regardless I am hoping to pick up a few very soon. Nice to meet everyone again.


----------



## JackieJones9008

*Destiny OR Coincidence? You tell me!*

Hey!
      So here is my story... I'm a 23 year old mother of 3 and an Army Wife currently stationed  in Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri. Overall I'm a very typical chick! You know the type right? Scared of spiders and what not lol. Well actually I wasn't JUST scared of spiders, I was actually quite terrified of them. Literally to the point that I couldn't even LOOK at one! But one evening not too long ago all of that changed. Actually it was October 12th 2013 to be exact (I remember mostly because it was my husbands birthday)!!! Well I was driving through post to take my husband some dinner when something in the road caught my eye. It appeared to be an enormous SPIDER! But wait a minute... I have NEVER seen a spider that big before in the wild? Is this a joke? Some kind of prank? Well, I just had to know, so I turned my vehicle around and doubled back to have a second look. And low and behold IT WAS A SPIDER! A living and MOVING spider right before my eyes! So I have a choice before me. (1) RUN OVER THE "DEADLY" SPIDER THATS HEADING STRAIGHT FOR HOUSING. (2) Catch it for temporary and show my husband so he would believe the size of this thing! He is 5" total! Well... Long story short, I caught and kept him and upon research of T's in Missouri I have changed my entire view on Tarantulas and thus opened a very magical and exciting door to a whole new world that I used to be phobic over! Who knows where this accidental encounter with my biggest fear will lead me! As of right now I have collected 5 more captive bred t's in about a 6 week span from my 1st encounter and feel as if I'm addicted! Destiny or coincidence? You tell me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## peterson80

Hi, my name is peterson, I'm 17 years old and live in rio de janeiro, Brazil, for now I only have one G. Rosea female, I'm starting the hobby


----------



## Hitman

*Hello*

My name is Phillip or Hitman, I have been known to look like Agent 47 from the movie.
I am 24 years old and I live in Portsmouth, Ohio.
I am in remission from Stage 3 Hodgkin's Lymphoma Cancer...
I had surgery recently that left a big scar on my chest and my chest bone cracked.
The surgery was to remove a lymph node the size of a chicken nugget.


----------



## SPIDERGRL

*Newb from Wisconsin*

Hello, my name is Krystal I'm 28 and just got my first "set" of tarantulas about 3 weeks ago. 
I have an a Avic, b vagans, b emilia, g pulchripes and an emperor scorpion thats going to my buddy. 
I am getting a g pulchra and b smithi sling in the mail tomorrow! These guys are so addictive AMD gorgeous! i cant wait for my package tomorrow!


----------



## Mclan

*Hi all!!! new Here*

hi everyone. We (Jared 27 and Lisa 30) are a married couple that will share this account because it will just be easier. We live in Sacramento, CA. We happened to have ended up with a couple of tarantulas a few months back and learned we loved having them so we are slowly growing our collection. We have a house full of pets and kids (we have our own zoo... LOL). Our Tarantulas and other pets are listed in our profile. Our kids are a 7 year old boy, a 3 year old girl, and 6 month old twin boys. We love our ZOO and plan on adding more kids and pets to it!!! ​


----------



## rosea

Hi im vicky im 41 and live in the uk.i have a rose sub adult and flame sling and a mex red rump.used to keep ts years ago .and its been 17 years till now i started again.forget so much so hoping i can learn from everyone here.never to old to learn right hehe.


----------



## baktery

hi im ahmad from indonesia im 18 
i have a couple of chaerilus black sp java and some selocosnomia javanensis

greetings !


----------



## mamadori

*I'm Baaaaaack!*

I've been gone a while. Last anyone heard, I was a full fledged hobbyist ready to begin breeding. I took a different turn. I gave up the "habit" to spend some time volunteering for some amazing kids. It was sooooooooooo worth it! It wasn't all easy, but I have some more travels under my belt now. I am still upset I didn't get any of those wild Texas T's when I was there... NOT RIGHT at all! lol 

I left my T's with a man who does great work w/our local kids teaching them boxing. One of his protégé's took my T's for me. I don't have the heart to ask for them back. I'll say this with the spirit of fun that on one trip I was away from my family and friends 6 months and boy did I miss my T's!

My next goal in my collection would have been the Goliath Birdeater- Theraposa Blondi (? I will have to remember all the lingo and Latin and such again ). I'm starting over all again with several years experience, but maybe learning all over again. I don't know if I will practice again with intermediate T's? or start where I left off? I'm sure it'll all come back BUT I've been known to cry when I lose one (where's that embarrassed smiley). 

Good to be back,

MamaDori


----------



## Tomoran

*Hola!*

Hello, all!

I've been lurking here for several months, and figured I'd officially introduce myself. My name is Tom, and I'm a happily married father of four and high school teacher. I have had a fascination with tarantulas since I was just a small child and my dad took me to a pet store that kept a B. Smithi. Unfortunately, my mother was extremely arachnophobia, so I had to wait until my wife and I moved out to finally get one. 16 years ago, I picked up an adult, wild-caught female rosie. She has been with us since the beginning, and she's gorgeous and still going strong. After my wife and I had a discussion about how sad it would be when the old girl finally passed, I decided that I wanted to look into getting more Ts. As it is illegal to sell tarantulas in my state, I went online to learn more about them and where to buy them. After months of research, including hours spent on this forum and a cover-to-cover reading of THE TARANTULA KEEPER'S GUIDE, I made my first new acquisitions; a gorgeous C. Cyaneopuscens sling and a  L. parahybana sling. And now, of course, I'm hopelessly addicted to the hobby. Since then, I've added P. murinus sling, an A. schmidti juvenile, another G. rosea sling, a A. versicolor sling, and a P. parvula sub-adult. After a rough day wrangling freshman, I now love to unwind by feeding the Ts or reading more about species I'm unfamiliar with (and, of course, new ones I plan to acquire). Just an amazing hobby that I am so glad to finally get to explore. 

Tom


----------



## jecraque

Hi Tom! 
Much respect to the teaching professionals on here (and you'll find there are several). I'm one of those statistics that left public education after a few short years. Still involved in curriculum development and higher ed in my state though.
Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tomoran

Thanks for the warm welcome! Definitely glad to know that this is an "educator-friendly" board. 



jecraque said:


> Hi Tom!
> Much respect to the teaching professionals on here (and you'll find there are several). I'm one of those statistics that left public education after a few short years. Still involved in curriculum development and higher ed in my state though.
> Welcome!


----------



## Frenchy

*Fresh beginner*

Hi, I'm Nadine. I live in the Great White North.. Yes, in Canada. I'm an elementary French teacher who has never owned a T. I've had a love hate relationship with spiders since I was a kid. I'm planning on changing that to a more positive stable relationship. I've been completely immersed in research in the past few weeks. I feel almost ready to purchasing one. Looking forward to this new adventure.


----------



## Tomoran

Hi, Nadine! Sounds like you're in much the same boat I was in. I was actually arachnophobic for most of my life (I was always incredibly fascinated by spiders and Ts, but was secretly terrified of them).  Now I'm hopelessly addicted to the hobby, and I have NO fear of them whatsoever. I will look forward to hearing about your first purchase! 

Tom



Frenchy said:


> Hi, I'm Nadine. I live in the Great White North.. Yes, in Canada. I'm an elementary French teacher who has never owned a T. I've had a love hate relationship with spiders since I was a kid. I'm planning on changing that to a more positive stable relationship. I've been completely immersed in research in the past few weeks. I feel almost ready to purchasing one. Looking forward to this new adventure.


----------



## chirp

Hi Im josh. Completely missed this thread. I'm in the airforce and I'm terrified of arachnids yet I own and handle 4 Ts and love them. Guess its my way of getting over my fears. I quickly found out It was a stupid and ignorant fear. 

If you're curious as to what I own.
1. versicolor
2.GBB
3. New river rust rump
4. B vagans. looking to trade. hes an arsehole lol

Im currently thinking about getting a breeding pair of P. metallica and maybe a pair of 0. diamantinensis.


----------



## Atalictasia

Hi my real name is Laura I use Atalictasia because when I was 15 I hung around the swap meet here in Southern Cali and 
kicked back at the reptile spot. Learned about all kinds of reptiles n Arachnids. I never asked for money I just liked hanging 
around holding them and selling me. So the owner said you can have whatever you want free, So since I was raised having 
snakes around I decided to get a Mexican Red Knee T and named her Atalictasia. I had her for 3 years she got lose and found 
her a year later. Didn't have something Solid to keep her in and got away again. Then thru the years has snakes and then 
9 1/2 years bought another Mexican T. Still have her. I was just given 2  Chilean rose T. on Nov 16th and on Thanksgiving 
 cages in horrible conditions. it was a rescue I am 47 years old now and I wanted to get on this site just in case I need some 
pointers on my new Chileans. 
I also have a cat n dog and a 12 foot Tiger Retic Python. I'm glad to be here and everyone seems to be very knowledgable to.
Thank you all for accepting me into this group and I hope to find some new Friends and helpful hints and ideas. Thank you all 
AKA Atalictasia


----------



## Scorpster1

Hello! I really don't know what to say, other than I LOVE bugs. Cheers!


----------



## CriticalReason

*New to Ts*

Hi everyone,
My real name is Jimmy and my wife, Jackie and I just started caring for these little furry little eight legged balls of fury a few months ago. We have always been into having pets, but not very many of them seem to suit our lifestyle. In fact, before the tarantulas, the only pets that lived in our house were a Chihuahua and a few fish. We have had other pets, like a green iguana, rats, cats, and a couple larger or more invasive dogs. We live in a small desert town in California and have to escape and get out every once in a while. As far as we have read, tarantulas can easily be left to their own cognizance for a couple of days, so they, unlike other animals seem to fit our lifestyle perfectly. The Chihuahua is small enough to take anywhere we go and or spend a couple of days with my wife’s parents, so he’s cool too.
Honestly, I am and have always been deathly afraid of spiders, but with convincing from my wife, we got our first T. A few days later, we ordered three slings and that is how we’ve gotten started. Everyone seems to be healthy and happy, so we have just recently ordered four more slings. Don’t get me wrong, I am still deathly afraid of spiders in general, but these little guys are different for some reason. I have even handled two sub-adults without a hitch, something that I don’t plan on doing often, as I think it would be safer for them if I didn’t. Anyway, there is a list of the ones that we have so far on the profile page. I am sure more are to come.


----------



## HEk9

Hi there guys! My name is David, i have 22 year's old and i'm from Portugal... Always wanted to get a T but didn't have any chance but soon that will change! I registered on this forum to learn more about the T's, their habitat's, food etc etc... I'm gonna make my own enclosure and i will need you guy's to help me with that and find a nice T for me to buy since i'm a beginner in this and i know i can't pick up the T that i like most... Sorry for my bad english write. Kiss's and hug's for all T lovers!


----------



## Draven

Hi.
My name is Jacques and I'm a first time Tarantula keeper. I have 2 Nhandu chromatus. After discovering that my local pet shop knows about the same as I about tarantulas I decided to search for forums with people that actually knows something and here I am...


----------



## TonyO

Hello, My name is Anthony and i'm from Scotland. I'm new to the hobby (bought my first T in September 2013), and I now own four (Pelinobius Muticus, Lasiodora Parahybana, Grammostola Rosea, Brachypelma Vagans). I've always had a interest and fascination with arachnids, and animals in general.


----------



## Sullins

*Hey guys! I'm new!*

Hi. My name is Patrick I am 17 and I have just gotten my first few T's. On a recent hunting trip in a.     west Texas town called brackettevile, I found a juvineil/adult Texas brown T and a sling of the same 
Species. After researching all of the dos and don'ts of tarantulas I decide to keep them. I have a chaco golden knee sling as well. They are amazing animals and I'm looking forward to learning from this 
Forum!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My little guy exploring my 18" subwoofer  so cute


----------



## Nosokomos

Greetings, all…
  I’ve always been an animal lover, as a kid I would pick up and observe any type of creepy-crawler…except spiders. They just scared the heck out me.
  Years later, I moved to Tucson, Arizona. I enjoyed exploring the desert, and is it ever a T warehouse. One day, I decided that I was going to overcome this silly spider fear. And I knew that some strange folks actually kept these tarantulas for pets. So I started out with a desert blonde and what do you know---I was hooked.
  Didn’t take before my apartment was a zoo. I had about 20 NW  T’s, emperor scorpions, lots of snakes, including a 13-foot Burmese python and a few “hot” snakes, bunches of lizards from iguanas to Tokays…whatever caught my eye.
  As life progressed, so did my lifestyle and eventually my menagerie made an exodus. I’d still delight in catching a snake or playing with bugs (it’s good when the kids can both have some fun  and learn something as well).
  Time moves on, fast-forward to the present. I recently acquired another desert blonde, an Avic metallica, a few slings (2 curly and an Avic avic) and a small crowd of Dubias. I could easily keep a horde again, but I’m planning on resisting that (you T-keepers out there know how hard that can be)! But I guess one just has to see what the future holds…
  Anyway, I enjoy this site and hope to learn a few things. Might have some questions…
never kept OW T’s and  a Pokie regalia really interests me. Music, art, writing, camping, and keeping creepy crawlers---these all just rock!
  Sorry for the long intro.                  Later…Nos


----------



## LordWaffle

I've been posting here for about a month and never really introduced myself, and since I'm an insomniac and up late I figured this will give me something to do:

My name is Drew and I live in Omaha, Nebraska.  I'm 29, I'll be 30 in March and as long as I can remember I've been interested in exotic pets.  My mother wouldn't let me keep tarantulas when I was a kid, so I kept reptiles and amphibians.  I was fortunate enough to have many friends and family members that did have tarantulas, and that was a trend that continued throughout my adulthood, so despite never owning them coming up, I was exposed to them a lot.  Through elective formal education, and independent study, I've managed to acquire a modest amount of information about tarantulas (and invertebrates in general) so despite my lack of experience in owning my own tarantulas compared to the veterans on these boards, I at least am confident in my knowledge and always look to learn more.  I only recently was able to begin keeping my own tarantulas.  Currently I own five, but there are eight in my apartment as my good friend keeps hers here.  The species I own are L. Parahybana, B. Vagans, C. Cyaneopubescens, E. Campestratus, and Homoeomma sp. Blue.  The other three that reside here are Euathlus sp. Red, G. Pulchripes, and an A. Hentzi.  I've become incredibly addicted to the hobby and I look forward into branching out into other species as I go.  It's been a long time coming, but due to constantly moving around residences, and a 2 year period of living in Anaheim, CA I never really got my hands on a tarantula before now.  

More about me unrelated to spiders:  I play in a band and have for 13 years, I am a major in Neuroscience, and I'm pretty obsessive about my video gaming habit when I get the opportunity.  That's enough for the purposes of this thread.


----------



## chrisd

*Hello Arachnoboards crew*

I have 27 tarantulas in my care right now, and am just happy to be here for the first time. I am also planning to purchase more Ts to add to my collection someday. I find lots of comfort knowing that i am not alone keeping Tarantulas as a hobby. 
Thanks guys 

Chris.


----------



## Jimmy1472

Hello to all
My name is James, my friends call me jimmy...but you guys can call me James.... Lol j/k I am new to Ts but I have Ben taking care of reptiles for years and now getting into some thing new. I had to get rid of my reptiles about a year or so ago because of traveling for work and I couldn't take care of them, so I gave them to a good friend out of state and there doing well. Now that I don't have to travel so much for work now I'm getting back into exotic pet keeping and wanted to try something new which lead me to Ts and this forum.


----------



## faithhurts

*Elo..*

Hi! I'm Mark, my friends usually call me Maki.. I'm just new to this hobby, I just started about a month ago with 1 T. An albo named Una, now I have 8. An albo, boehmei, smithi, vagans, fasciatum, darlingi, marshalli and another albo, all are slings with the largest, my darlingi, being 2+" in legspan. I'm trying to extend my brood, by hopefully getting a pair of regalis this month.


----------



## saschaxmetal

Hi everybody,

My name is Sascha, I'm 22 years old and I live in the Netherlands. I got my very first tarantula (Brachypelma albopilosum) in 2006 and after 3 years he grew out to be a mature male and he died. After that I missed having a tarantula in my care so I got new ones. Until this day I got 37...Well, actually I got 39, but two managed to escape about a week ago and I still didn't find them back. :O I don't think I will ever find them back....

There are a lot of species I would like to have, but unfortunately my parents do not allow me to have more than my current collection. Also, I am not allowed to breed. Another bummer! Time to move out of my parents' house soon.....?  hehe

I also got a scorpion (1.0 Heterometrus scaber) in my care. 

Things I like to do other than tarantulas: being with my Swedish boyfriend (when he's in NL or I'm in SE), gaming, my website, music, food!, photography and shopping.

Well, that's about it.


----------



## Bugwitch

*May the odds be ever in your favor*

Greetings! I recently joined after purchasing a couple of tarantulas.  I'm a bit nervous about their care so any tips and advice is appreciated.  I've been reading a bunch and searching the wealth that is the youtube knowledge base and so far, so good.

This is actually my second attempt at having tarantulas but since my first T was confiscated by Southwest Airlines.  They also took my vinegaroon home.  See my blog post here to share my pain.

I purchased an _Avicularia metallica_ sling and the obligatory rose hair (isn't that in the bylaws somewhere?).  I'm really excited about the Avic but also nervous.  

I also created a YouTube channel if anyone cares to check it out.  I'm an entomology graduate student and am hoping to work with my new 'friends' in some educational videos about Arthropods.  Channels called Arthropodology.  If you have suggestions for it I'd be happy to hear them.


----------



## spiderman5471

*hi im kasey B. aka  spiderman5471*



Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



hi all my name is kasey i have loved spiders all my life at ten years old ive caught many spiders including a wolf spider in  knoxville TN which was about the size of a adult tarantula
it was on a log under the log hanging upside down so i got in the small stream of water and caught it in a weird bug container if i locate that picture you will see its huge and deadly
ok i also caught a jumping spider,brown widow,and bw sling.

i currently live in torrance california near los angeles im 29 and happy i save my mom from spiders all the time shes worth it and i live in a condominium/unit.

i love animals, i eat frozen meals, cooked spaghetti , tacos,mexican food,chinese food,italian food.

idk if i can put this but here i go i am looking for a partner that likes/loves arachnids,animals,a person like me 
please ladies pm me if your in my area and we will chill some time ok.

im sorry in advance if this is a short introduction ok  thx all

---------- Post added 12-17-2013 at 10:21 AM ----------




BooYaKa said:


> I lost this thread some time ago
> My name is Andrew, I live in Poland and I'm 17. I keep some pets in my room:
> 
> Scorpions:
> Androctonus australis
> Androctonus bicolor
> Babycurus jacksoni
> Hottentotta polystictus
> Hottentotta hottentotta
> Buthus barbouri
> Mesobuthus martensii
> Mesobuthus gibbosus
> Lychas mucronatus
> Lychas sp.
> Liocheles australasiae
> Liocheles nigripes
> Hadogenes bicolor
> Hadogenes troglodytes
> Hadogenes paucidens
> Pandinus imperator
> Pandinus viatoris
> Pandinus cavimanus
> Iomachus politus
> Euscorpius italicus
> Euscorpius carpathicus
> 
> Spiders:
> Brachypelma albopilosum
> Hysterocrates gigas
> Psalmopoeus cambridgei
> Poecilotheria ornata
> Poecilotheria fasciata
> Stromatopelma calceatum
> Davus fasciatus
> Acanthoscurria geniculata
> Theraphosa blondi
> Aphonopelma seemani
> Latrodectus hesperus
> Nephila sp.
> 
> Other:
> Iguana iguana
> Ceratophrys ornata
> My dog
> 
> Now I'm working about my scorpion-website. It will be first and the best site in my country.
> 
> Cheers!


hi i am kasey live in california and love spiders especially nephila and widow spiders my most favorite kind of spider species genus is orb weaver orb web spiders


----------



## aceman1846

*Hello!*

Hello everyone my name is Ace. I live in Arkansas,I own a Bearded dragon at the time I've owned ball pythons, king snakes, and many other snakes, I've owned a few rose hairs and I've kept many aphonopelma hetzi and many wild caught Ts and spiders I'm now planning on get more Ts soon and I'm happy to be here.:biggrin:


----------



## otoha0309

*hi*

Hi im johnathon. Im new to the world of Ts but already have 11. Super excited to learn more and more about these amazing creatures


----------



## creepyvixen

Hello! I'm new to the forum, my name is Courtney and I'm 18 years young.

Die hard animal lover (and insect, and arachnid...and anything alive that isn't a human :biggrin

I've been fascinated with spiders and tarantulas since I was a little girl. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Boom. I got that when I was 14 (and got it covered with a better looking one hence the faint outline underneath it)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sith Trooper

*hello everyone*

hello everyone my name is Zack and im very glad to finally find a forum that is made for tarantulas. i currently have 2 tarantulas, both are Rose Hairs. one is about 18 and the other is about 7.


----------



## Alokin

Hello i am Nikola from Bulgaria atm i live in Varna because i study here but i am from Pleven anyway i signed up because i have a Wolf spider for a pet atm and am curious to what else i can learn about him and other spiders.I am 21 btw.


----------



## kimnoa

Hi ive been keeping Ts for 1month now and i came across this forum several times when im searching for caresheets and today i decided to post  Ive been a member for a week now 


I started taking care of Ts when my cousin gave me theirs cause they'd be migrating to another country. Started with 2 Adults, 1 c darlingi and 1B. Albo

And now.. Well


I currently have 6 juvies and slings

5 Terrestrial and 1 arboreal.

I gave gave the adults to a friend


----------



## Red I Betta

*Hello, im Daven... a reptile collector looking for my first Ts*

My name is Daven, i love animals of all kinds. Heres a funny story, i really dont like spiders! ive been bitten by Brown Recluse twice in my life, it sucked both times. i had never really been overly cautious of spiders until then. those 2 experiences sort of lit the fire for my fear for spiders. My father used to own a Rose Hair when i was little, but he didnt have it too long, he ended up selling it. Anyhow i had a friend request a Tarantula for a pet. Being that im sort of the animal guy around here in CC, I started going through my sources, but they were limited to Mexican Red Knees and Rose Hairs. SO, i dug a lil further through online sources. ill admit i was creeped out by all the Ts at first upon looking something colorful for my friend. Thats when i stumbled upon a website that had Venezuelan GBBs for sale. i never thought id see a T i would want VERY badly, like when i see reptiles and Bettas i want. The novel shortened... i ended up here. iam already VERY impressed with this site! PLEASE feel free to message me and chat about advice and the hobby! THANK YOU and i hope to meet alot of you! HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## Martin1975

*Hello*

Hello Everyone
First off, hope you all have a Happy and Prosperous New Year. Hi I am Martin from South Africa, hope to learn and share a lot with all of you.


----------



## McDermott

*Hullo*

Hullo arachnoboards, I'm Dave, 26 years old from Southsea in the UK (Down south, by the sea. Very imaginative round here)

I've been lucky enough to live in an area with a great range of shops and local societies, and that has helped my modest but ever growing collection of Tarantulas immensely. Came across the forum looking at caresheets, thought it was about time to get involved!

Away from the Hobby I work in mental health care and am a (Very) keen Airsoft player and 'traditional' Archer (Don't worry, no green leggings or questionable hats!).


----------



## philfish66

*Hello from the uk*

Im not new to keeping T,s just never put my self on the internet. Been thinking of doing so, just of late:biggrin: well Ive been keeping T,s since 1998 I only keep True T. Blondi. I am soon to start a breeding program, so I thought I would put it on here, so others may see my mistakes:giggle: well as some of you may know these T.s are big so after trying different things over the years I have tried to make the habitat as close to there real one a possible. even adding oxygen, on the evening and morning to help with there metabolism hoping this will help with egg sacks I don't know for sure if it is making a difference yet! but up to now ive noticed the growth rate being faster. and may be bigger T.s as a result.  thanks phil. uk


----------



## Tasbroek

Hi there.

Im tom 18 yrs old live in the netherlands and am new to this hobby
Already done alot of research and got everything i need by now
When im back in the netherlands going to buy a B. Smithi and a G. Rosea

Grtz tom


----------



## imsykogrl

*New to this world*

Hi.  My name is Jackie and I live in Jacksonville, FL.  I am/was arachnophobic but ever since I got with my bf I have turned a new leaf.  In the past few months I have gotten a large female pumpkin patch (my first) and my second is a A. versicolor spiderling (1 inch).  I really like these little guys but would like one that is a little larger (3 inches or so, can get bigger with time) that I can work with (I would like to handle it from time to time).  I wanted a B. Smithi but every one I have seen and touched flicks it's uricating hairs at me so I am kind of not all about them so if anyone has some suggestions let me know.  Glad to be on here and glad to start adding to my collection.


----------



## shawno821

Hello,everyone.I'm an old Herp guy who traded his reptiles for T's.I currently have 65 T's over 13 species.I have a spider room,which is what brought me here.I'm 45,and live in the Poconos.Good to meet you all.


----------



## Ghost Dragon

*Introduction*

Hello all,

     My name is Rob, and I'm new to Arachnoboards.  I've been fascinated by arachnids my whole life, but didn't seriously look at getting a tarantula until I picked up the 1st edition of the Tarantula Keeper's Guide when I was living in Alberta in the mid to late 90's.  I read up on them and really wanted one, but then my son was born in 2002 and the prosepctive hobby took a backseat until a couple of years ago.  I bought the 2nd edition of the Guide, and one day while perusing the local classifieds, my wife saw a 5 year old female G. rosea for sale, cage & all for $20.  The Guide said that it was a good beginner's tarantula, so we drove over & bought it.  What a great learning experience.  Itsy's been with us for two years, and is such a little doll.  She & I have developed a bit of a routine:  I'll open her cage, say hello to her (hoping she'll feel the vibrations of my voice), then rub my thumb & index finger together at the front of her hide, and she quickly turn around and come out to rest her two front legs on my hand.  Quite by accident, I found that she'll let me reach under & let me stroke her fangs in one direction, which she seems to like until she has had enough & backs away.

     The collection has now grown to six in total, which I've listed under my Profile.

     My bucket list of don't-have-yet-but-would-really-like-to-get include:

- B. smithi

- P. regalis

- P. metalica

- A. juruensis

- G. pulchrapies


     Take care, all.  See ya around the forums.

     Cheers,

     Rob

     Ottawa, Ontario
     CANADA


----------



## Tarantulaking

Hi my names Justin from us oregon 25 years old new to ts for a lil over a month already own three very fun love it just waiting on an order from jamies tarantulas new chaco golden knee sling couple keepers keeper guid reallu excited hope it comes in tomorrow keep you posted

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killceratops

*All the many legs!!!*

Hello everyone and happy new year. My name is Kevin and I'm from New York. Recently I've found myself quite enamored with our beautiful little 8 legged friends and have decided that I would like to start collecting and caring for them. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to breed but I don't see a need to rush into that decision. I currently have a leopard gecko (Mila) and she is well cared for and very loved. I've had her for about 8 months now and she is healthy and happy. So caring for critters is something I'm still relatively new to but confident with. 

I joined this community because as I was searching the internet for info and guidance, I was repeatedly returned to this forum. I read around ad you all seem like a serious, avid, close knit community and I appreciate that greatly. I appreciate the admins adding me to thus fraternity of T enthusiasts and hope to be an active and supportive member as well. 

Now as for starting my collection, I've researched a lot over the past week or so and I've honestly fallen in love with the avicularia genus. I desperately want a Versi for my first pet and would love any help and direction in attaining one from a good dealer/breeder. As well, I am a man who asks many questions as this isn't just a hobby for me. I take pride in giving my animals a long and happy life and I want to make sure I get an optimal education from people who feel the same way. For starters, I want to make sure I have the proper habitat specific for my T way before I set out buying it. 

So there we have it. Given what I've told so far, any suggestions? 

thank you for your time and consideration.


----------



## AmbientXplosion

Nice to meet you all! I am new here as well. My name is Amanda, I am 27 and from the middle of no where, Kentucky. I groom and train dogs. I have 4 of my own, and my world mostly revolves around them. I also have a cat that I think is pretty awesome I am a keeper of betas.

I am new to Ts, I got my first one back at the end of Sept. Echo is a mature adult female haplopelma vonwirthi who I expect has been in premolt since I acquired her. I plan to purchase another vonwirthi and two lampropelma violaceopes. I am interested in learning all I can about the hobby and breeding H. vonwirthi and L. violaceopes.

I love critters and Ive been raised with a number of snakes and reptiles. Right now my current with list (besides the Ts) are day geckos, tokay geckos, a ball python, and a mantis shrimp.


----------



## Malys

Greetings from Finland! I'm Maria, 22 year old rather new hobbyist. I've been thinking about getting a T for a long time, but hesitated as I used to be arachnophobic. But I didn't let my fear stop me.  First time holding one was a funny experience, my hands were sweating and I felt a bit uneasy but as soon as I got juvenile G. pulchra on my hand I was just overwhelmed by its cuteness. And so I was cured from my phobia thanks to that little black beauty. 

Nowadays I'm a happy owner of 4 T's and I'm a "stepmom" to 10 others. I'm totally crazy about them, I absorb information of them like a sponge and my 'to get' list is rather long already. They're like potato chips, it's hard to have just one. :biggrin:


----------



## dustyyruins

hey im Dustyy , i love guitars, tattoos and T's me and my fiancee have recently just got three T's a sub adult G. Rosea, Sling curly hair, and juvenile A. Geniculata
im here mainly because Im a big worrier and i want the best life possible for my T's and could use the experience and knowledge of members on here to put my mind at rest  Thanks for the welcome :-D Heres a picture of me getting my happy spider tattoo


----------



## AndyJacko

*Hi*

Hi everyone, I'm Andy Jacko from Manchester, UK...

I have had Chilean Rose before but got my Northern Gold today  Gonna leave for a couple weeks to settle in and start feeding before attempting to handle...Used to handle my CR but it was a little skittish...hoping I can get my new T used to me while it's still young...


----------



## Jon95

*New T newbie here!*

Hey there!
My name is Jon and I'm from Woodbridge (little north of Toronto, Ontario), I joined this forum in hopes of gaining
 knowledge and hopefully even making a few friends. Ive been obsessed with Tarantula's since i was little but never got the chance to actually own any haha, luckily for me the Reptile Expo is gonna be held on Feb 2nd and with some 
research and suggestions from the Tarantula gurus like that youtuber "Jon3800" I've asked the kind people at Tarantula Canada to reserve me a Euathlus Sp.Red sling  I believe it will be a great entry into the hobby as they have a slow
 growth rate and are super docile (from what ive read) and are generally quite easy to take care of.
Thanks for letting me join this fantastic board, I'm looking forward to learning new things and meeting new peeps 
Ps. Please be kind if i say newbie things XD


----------



## Ghost Dragon

Hey Jon, welcome to the hobby.  You will enjoy it immensely once you get into it.  I've only been in 2 years & already have 6 T's, 3 in the last 3 months! LOL

You'll enjoy dealing with Martin & Amanda from Tarantula Canada, they are very nice people.  I picked up my last 3 T's at the expo in Montreal in November, volunteering at Tangled in Webs's table: A beautfiul B. emilia named Duchess Marguerite (or Maggie for short); a P. irminia sling (Toni the Tiger); and a B. albopilosum sling (Dee Dee).  They joined my very first T, a five year old G. rosea named Itsy; Evita, a 3-4 year old L. parahybana; and Bithia, my now 7 month old G. pulchra.


----------



## Jon95

Thanks for the warm welcome! Yeah I have a feeling im gonna impulse buy a GBB  ontop of the sling im already going to purchase but ill hold
 myself back if I can haha, I like the idea of having a super tiny sling that'll be awesome to observe grow up, and then a few months down the road I guess a GBB will be a wicked addition and then more species to follow way down the road


----------



## Dana23

*It's Dana..... Former arachnophobe!*

Hi everyone! My name is Dana!

I used to be extremely fearful of spiders (or any bugs for that matter). The thought of spiders would make me want to run away screaming at the top oft lungs. I used to think if a tarantula had the chance, it would "GET ME!"
That was before someone I knew, who has a collection of their own, explained some of their qualities and that they are not at all what the TV and movies make them out to be. I was still very skeptic but immediately when home to do tons of research on them. I found myself absolutely fascinated with these creatures and wanted to educate myself more about them. I now have 2 tarantulas of my own (a G. Rosea & an Avicularia Metallica).  I am so in love with these creatures and plan on adding a few more avicularia species to my collection very soon. Who knew this arachnophobe would actually have a collection of spiders?! Not me! That's for sure!


----------



## cold blood

I can relate.  I was once seriously arachnophobic.  I recall someone telling me once there was a spider in my hair and I began to rip out clumps of hair in panic....lmao.  I worked at a major zoo for over a decade, and due to my fishing addiction (and reptiles for that matter), I spend a lot of time with keepers in the aquarium/reptile building.  One of them had a passion for tarantulas.  I recall arguing with him about keeping them as "pets".  So dumb I thought.  Well he was a guy I really respected and he taught me a lot about them and really opened my eyes. He changed my fear into a mild interest.  Years later a neighbor (college kid), came over with a rosehair that he had bought to...get this...throw at his roommate to scare him.  I was floored!  I had learned enough to tell it was a female and that it was a long, long lived animal that didn't deserve to die so a college boy could have a laugh.  I refused to give it back and made sure he knew just how irresponsible he was acting as I asked him to leave.  I cleared an aquarium, set it up for her and she's been happily in there for the past 12 years.

I have been meaning for years to expand the collection, and my rosehair's  recent 13+ month fast was enough to get me to act on my intention.  I now have a 2.75" chaco that feeds like a little beastie and a 1+" Mexican red knee.  In the future, I really would like to get a few out of this grouping.  B. Boehmei, GBB, G. pulchra, A. geniculata, N. Chromatus,  and L. Klugi.   There are others I like, but these are my tops that I'm shooting for. 

 I also really would like to get an arboreal.  I have acquired a large tank that I have set up beautifully for one.  I was thinking of a P. metallica (and set on it for a while), but they are spendy as all get out, so I'm really leaning toward a P. Pulcher, which I find to be a very underrated T that I really like a lot, and I understand its a decent beginner arboreal for those not into Avics (better than irmini and cambridgi).  I'm not a big fan of avics, but have recently thought maaaayyyybeeee an A. metallica or Amazonia would work as they get a decent size (I would like one in the 6-7inch adult range, not much more than 7 though).  I have heard the A. metallica shoots its feces, any verification of this being a potential issue?  

I also have 2 snapping turtles and a red belly Pirhana and the light of my life, my boxer, Dolly.   I spend a lot of time outdoors and especially on the lake fishing.  I fish a lot of bass tournies and do a little guiding as well, which I hope to make full time soon.

Thanks to all and I anticipate learning a lot of valuable info from all the tarantula gurus on this site!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## FrancesP

*Introduction*

Hello everyone. 
I can tell it's going to take me awhile to get my bearings, but I'm very happy to be here just the same.
I've kept tarantulas on and off since the early nineties, and I'm currently back at the obsession. 
I live in Washington state, home school my two children and write books when I can sneak in the free time to do so. 

I also have scorpions living under the rocks in my side yard, which I consider a big perk. 

Glad to be on the boards here and hope to connect with other T enthusiasts and possible keepers local to WA as well.


Keri


----------



## mukmewx

*Hello*

My name is Eric, I'm really just into bugs and the like. I have some isopods, beetles, earthworms, and snails all wild caught. I've had them for a month of so, with no noticed death. So, I came here in hopes of buying some more exotic crawlies for a new set-up. Problem is, I can't reply to a selling posting. Why is that?


----------



## oooo35980

My name is Isaiah, I've been lurking here for a while. Recently my 3 year old started playing "Big Spider" with his hands and I decided to show him a real one. I got him a MM G. rosea at a local shop for a bargain. I figured the rose would die soon so I got him a chaco sling, but it's real small and not very exiting so I picked up a big Lasiodora. One thing has led to another and I find myself with 11 Ts comfortably housed in my walk in closet. So I figured it would be a good idea to register so I can pick the brains of some more experienced keepers. I look forward to doing just that.


----------



## lankfordjl

*Introduction*

Hi all, 
Well, I'm here because this seems like a great sight to gain knowledge on the tarantula spiderlings that I've recently purchased (Brachypelma smithi, B. vagans, and Avicularia avicularia).  I'm currently taking care of my school's G. rosea, but I had one a pet when I was in college several years ago.  My educational background is in invertebrate zoology (MS); I've had a life long interest in insects and their kind.  I currently teach Human Anatomy and Physiology full time for a nursing program at a community college.  I'm married with no children. I enjoy long distance running, some weight lifting, hiking, canoeing, biking, fishing, hunting, reading, religious studies, and the outdoors.  I suppose I'm kind of an eclectic guy.


----------



## seraphim84

Hello to all of you out there reading this!
My name is Maria and I'm 34 years old.  I'm kind of from all over the place but have made my home in Pittsburgh, PA for the last 15 years.  By trade, I'm a medical assistant and have been for about 7 years.  I've been into tarantulas since I first learned about them when I was a kid and became even more intrigued when one of my high school teachers brought hers in for us to see.  I started seriously researching different species of tarantulas about 4 1/2 years ago but held off getting one until I found the best starter species for me.  That happened about two months ago when I bought a sub-adult female Euathlus sp. Red (Chili).  She was followed a month later by an Avicularia sp. Guyana (Diva) and then four spiderlings from Paul Becker at petcenterUSA, (2) 1 inch Grammostola pulchra (Phantom and Isadora), 1/2 inch Brachypelma albopilosum (Fuzz) and 1/3 inch Acanthoscurria geniculata (Beastie).  Finally, I also have one I rescued from a local pet store that wasn't being housed or handled properly, a female Grammostola porteri who is either full-grown or close to it (Coco).  When I started purchasing tarantulas a couple months ago, my friends and coworkers thought I was crazy but they're coming around with every new picture and every piece of information I share with them.  A few have even started saving me containers that I can use for enclosures 
I decided to join Arachnoboards after joining several tarantula pages on Facebook and learning how much I enjoy talking with others who are in the hobby, sharing information and having emergency help in a crisis from people who have been there.  I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you and if you'd like to say hello, please do!


----------



## kevp

*new arachnoboards user.*

Hi everybody my names Kev and I joined this forum today.
I keep a few t's and my interest is growing fast. I have some knowledge but am eager to Learn aswel. Feel free to drop me a message anytime.


----------



## Bulbasaurus369

Hi there, my name is Adam and I have long used Arachnoboard for information on my T's and finally decided to become a member. I have a long lived passion for animals of all kinds and currently share my home with a dog, cat, rabbit, redtail boa, a fish tank, and 9 T's. as for the tarantulas I currently own a. versicolor, p. irminia, p. subfusca, m. balfouri, g. rosea, p. murinus, h. vonwirthi, g. pulchripes, and last but not least b. boehmei. I would like to try my hand at breeding but i need to wait for everyone to mature out.


----------



## dfarks

*Hello there*

Hi all! I've been a member for a few weeks but haven't posted anything...just been lurking 
Name's Danielle, I'm a college senior studying Animal Science and I got MY FIRST TARANTULA, a _G. pulchripes_ sling, a few weeks ago. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to tell a lot of people about its existence (a.k.a my parents or my apartmentmates) because of their rampant arachno-discrimination.  That's why I joined this forum; for support, assistance and to interact with people that understand why T's are awesome!


----------



## Julz

*Hi I'm Julianne*

Hello I'm Julianne.

I am new to the tarantula keeping hobby. I am in the process of researching which species I'd like to add to my family. Right now I have one pet named Sergio he is a gray/white cat. He's my baby. In the past I 
have had other pets: Iguana and a gray rat snake.

I am a librarian at a public library in Texas. Graduated in 2012 with my MLIS :biggrin:

The species I'm currently looking into:

B. Smithi
B. Albopilosum
G. Pulchripes

<3


----------



## Sling Convict

Hello all, my name is Andrew I'am not a convict I also keep cichlids helps me remember at sign in. I'm a 30 year old industrial maintenance mechanic I joined this group after watching jon3800 and tarantulaguy1976 youtube channels. I must have watched double digit hours of T videos trying to figure out what Ts I wanted to get into. I purchased my first T a couple days an 2" A. avicularia. Yep thats right going with arboreal Ts. What I hope to keep in chronological order A. avicularia, A versicolor, P cambridgei, P. Irminia or P. Ornata P. metallica. I haven't decided if I want 2 psalmapoeus' s or 2 pocie's I really like the P. Irminia coloring over the P. Ornata. I'm not in hurry get to the O.W.s this is more like 2-3 year plan and then hopefully I will be ready. See you guys around.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Hey guys! I'm Neil, originally from Bahrain and working in the Philippines. I only have 7 adult female Ts in my collection along with a myriad of other animals that you will see as i post along. Took me forever to register but thanks to Debby for assisting me thru it.

I'm also on 15 other non-tarantula forums (coz of my pets) so if you ever recognize me in one, don't be shy to drop a hi lol

Good day and cheers!


----------



## dredrickt

Hey everyone, I recently got back into the hobby after a few years out of it.  I currently have 8 T's, and have my eye on about 5 more.  I'm looking forward to chatting with everyone and getting advice.


----------



## tarantulagal

Hi everyone! I've been using Arachnoboards' forum to answer questions about my T's for a while but never signed up. My name's Charley, I own 59 tarantulas and I've got a few breeding projects I can't wait to share with you all! I have a 5 year old daughters, two Great Danes, a bunch of reptiles and four bunnies!


----------



## krisdlp

Hello just days old here and got the "bug" as i learn more here! I'm a photographer and i also work for the local health district here in SK Canada. Looking to order some housing from TarantulaCages and looking around to get a Aphonopelma seemanni and Grammostola Pulchripes.  Just wishing it was already summer so that shipping is not that risky with the -30 degrees we have here lately.lol


----------



## brianp

*My warmest "Hello"*

I had a couple of tarantulas many years ago in college, but re-entered the hobby about a year ago with the purchase of a B. smithi. Since then, I have acquired a Brazilian Black sling and expect a 4" Borneo Black to arrive next week. Beyond that, I have a garage full of tortoises. I look forward to reading all of the comments, stories and insights.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Welcome aboard guys and to all new members like me!


----------



## xShiva

Hello, i'm Jacopo from Italy, glad to be here with all of you


----------



## Captain Trips

Ho there everybody. I'm a guy from Sweden that owns a B. bohemi and 3 H. swammerdami. 
I have owned them for about a year now and are now contemplating getting some more inverts.
I find inverts and arachnids to be fascinating animals to keep and observe, and that is why I brought those I already have. 
I hope my stay in the hobby will be a fortunate one.

With regards
Captain Trips.


----------



## TristanXmTurk

Hi Everyone!
My name is Tristan. I am from Pennsylvania.
I am 27 years old.

I just recently started getting into the hobby at the start of the year. 
Only 2x Grammostola rosea & a Lasiodora parahybana sling as of right now.
I have more being ordered and plenty to come in the future


----------



## Bergrider

Hello everyone 

My name is Cory
I have been keeping T's for awhile now but never been involved with any associated forums
I have about 25 different species. Some are still slings 
Figured I might just as well join the fun lol

I'm also a carnivorous plan enthusiast. I have just about one of everything and multiples of others 

I can provide a list of CP and current T's if anyone is interested


----------



## jaxsprout

Hello, I'm David from Bogor West Java,.
Currently I just have a few tarantulas, such as B. smithii, B. boehmei, B. albopilosum, B. auratum, B. emilia, GBB, G. pulchra, N. coloratovillosus, C. marshalli.

I hope through this forum I can learning to take care of my tarantula now.


----------



## the sith witch

Hi everyone!

My name is Melanie and I recently got my first tarantula (a green bottle blue) and plan on getting a few more.
They should fit between the orchids in my collection nicely 

I read a lot of great information on this forum before taking the jump into the hobby and am looking forwards to learning more.
(and maybe to find a way to make my mother appreciate spiders )


----------



## Josh Young

Greetings!
I have loved spiders since I was young and have been considering owning some Pokies for about a year now.
I am interested in research about spider taxonomy, behavior and intelligence.
For many years my main focus was on jumping spiders but it has recently expanded to the Poecilotheria genus.
I look forward to learning about and studying these spiders.
Thanks!
Joshua


----------



## Araneae

*Ave!*

Hello,

I got my first T a few weeks ago, now I've three and I'm not certain why.  

See y'all around,
Dan


----------



## Zillaman67

*Hello-I'm a new member and spider enthusiast*

Hello--I am new here, and have been a fan of spiders since I was a youngster. I used to catch and keep black and yellow garden spiders when I was about 11 years old--my town had a great spot for them and they were gorgeous. unfortunately, my town's 'wildlife' has been dwindling over the years. I'm saddened by this :cry:...I hope to learn some new pointers from more experienced members--I am fortunate to have aquired 2 beautiful Phidippus Regalis specimens (male and female), and my gal came gravid and her spiderlings are beginning to peek out!:biggrin: Thanks and have an awesome day/night!


----------



## exzotikRU

Hello from Russia! my name is Alex I'm 27 years old.


----------



## Imortalis

Hello! My name's Amanda and I'm not new to this site, but I have been off of it for a while. I'm now getting back into the swing of things and am in the process of opening up a business with my husband, Sebastian. He and I will both be using this account. Just wanting to get back into the community


----------



## Oddballrunt

*Hello*

Hello all,

I'm new to this site. I joined because I found over the years whenever I had a question and searched google I normally ended up here. I've been in the hobby for a little over 2 years now my wife has managed to keep my collection down to a (G.Rosea,B.Smithi,E.Campestratus,P.Regalis,P.Murinis). I look forward to getting to know you all and extending out my knowledge to you and vice versa. Thanks!


----------



## along

Hello all, my name is Anson and I am new to the forum and somewhat new to the hobby.  I have owned a B Smithi and B Vagen before but due to a move I had to give them up to a friend who has taken great care of them.  After finally getting settled 2 years later I have started my new collection with a G Rosea and Avic Avic. I truly find these creatures beautiful and fasenating.  I plan on adding more in the future.  Its ironic though seeing how I am deathly afraid of anything with 8 legs including the ones I currently have.  I am more of the look but only touch if I absolutely have too.  But they truly are a magnificent creature.  Not sure how I really justify owning them  but I wouldn't trade them for anything!


----------



## TheaSpider

Hello, I go by Thea. I've been lurking and reading this forum for years and never bothered to make an account to speak up, I figured it was time. I started tarantula keeping when I was about 10 with a rosie, I got back into the hobby after college. I have found this forum to be incredibly helpful across the years. I look forward to getting to know you guys and your inverts.


----------



## hairbug66

Greetings and salutations,
I am very excited to share the fascination and unconditional admiration for these amazing creatures. I am quite new to the hobby, but have possessed a few native wild caught Ts over the years. Being a Herp enthusiast for several decades, and awkwardly stumbling across some Texas Ts has always intrigued me. I find myself in an unyielding desire to possess more Ts than the one B. Smithi I recently adopted. I have always been drawn to the predator life forms with which we co-habitate, and have been blessed with many opportunities to witness the raw acts of nature close at hand. However; I find myself drawn towards these seemingly small hunters with an unquenchable thirst. Small they are not! Size is relative, and these creatures are colossal to say the least! Needless to say, I look forward to many enlightening conversations, with which I hope to absorb loads of information, as that is of utmost importance to me. So I would like to thank all of you in advance for any and all information you might be willing to share.


----------



## Gala BK

Hi everyone,
My name is Brandon and I'm 18 years old. I have been keeping reptiles for almost 8 years now, and I have just recently these past couples months become interested in invertebrates. I am particularly interested in True Spiders and Opiliones. I have had an emperor scorpion in the past, but other than that I have no experience. That's why I'm here  
I'm looking forward to learning as much as I can, as I plan to care for and breed true spiders this upcoming spring. I live in Pittsburgh, so if anyone wants to suggest me a species feel free!
Other than that I am 18 years old and am in my first year of college. I'm studying Biology with a focus in Evolutionary and Ecological sciences in hopes to turn my passions into a career. 
Thanks for having me on the site, I am looking forward to learning as much as I possibly can!


----------



## weaverb

Hi. I've been exploring the forum over the past few days and figured I'd go ahead and create an account. I'm a big arachnophile, no current inverts, I had a Grammastola rosea a few years back but alas no more. Looking to get a few slings soon and get started again! I'm 27, female, and ... yeah. 

Hi.


----------



## mossmaster

*Eight legged snails?*

How did I get here?  I am 51..for 12 more days anyways.  I am into snails.  Looking for info on them and ended up here.  Apparently spider people like snails too.  I live in the Pacific Northwest where there are plenty of snails, spiders, millipedes etc.  Rain doesn't wash them away.  It just makes them grow.  So it is natural to be curious about the creatures around me.  So I am here.


----------



## garyllogd

Hi everyone, I'm Gary 
 I've been keeping Tarantula's for nearly 4 years now. I currently have over 60 specimens in my collection . Many O/W species. I went from keeper to breeder last summer. I paired P. irminia and P. murinus . I have had great success and am continuing
my ambitions.


----------



## thistle

Hi everyone! I've actually been lurking for some time, so thought that I really should finally introduce myself. 

My name is Barbara and I live in Glasgow, Scotland. I started my tarantula addiction 2yrs ago with a gorgeous G.pulchra SA female called Betty. I have 16 tarantulas and 2 amblipygis (Damon variegatus). 

I mainly have NW terrestrials with only 2 arboreals, an A.metallica and a P.regalis sling, my only OW T. At the moment I'm really tempted by A.versicolor and P.metallica, though I only got my P.regalis last week, so am trying to resist...... for a while anyway.


----------



## dantheman78

*hi all from Derby uk*

Hello all,

I'm Dan from Derby UK,

I've had scorpions in the past and want more soon!
Also have 20 plus snake's


----------



## Ospa

*Hello*

Hi everyone  I'm new and just wanted to introduce myself. :cute: I have had a few tarantulas in the past and just decided to commit to it as a hobby :biggrin:  Just purchased a few little ones and one arrived safe and sound on thursday and am pleased to announce it has just molted. :biggrin:  Its a Gooty Sapphire and I am so pleased. I have a few others on the way, just waiting for the weather to get better. These are a Panama Blond, Salmon Pink, B.Klassi, GBB, OBT, and an Indian Violet. That's the list so far. :laugh:   I'll be looking for a few others down the road.


----------



## MissSary

This is my first T, an avic avic named Valentine. She is about 3inches when spread out and this is her temporary home while I get her enclosure. I use Freddy as decor, despite that she is as mild as a mouse. I have been studying spiders for about two years and have been fascinated as early as 9yrs old, when my mothers friend (whose house was practically a zoo) spoke of buying me a rose hair and how easy they were to care for. Most of my studies were watching collectors on youtube, and I someday hope to own some of the more colorful breeds. I am still learning about Ts as I go and hope to gain more respect for them on here. Aside from keeping Freddy as decor, I want to help educate those more inclined to kill out of ignorance and especially by mentioning how they are more afraid of us. I don't feel particularly great that I bought Valentine from a pet store...it's just depressing to look at, and even if I saved her, I put money into the cause. But from the moment I saw her, I knew I was coming home with my first T. I swear I just went to get some cat food with my friend, and came home with a new friend. I will still tell others how my cat has more mood swings than my avic, and that they are great to keep where no four-legged critters are allowed (I'll have to be moving soon, and my sister is getting my cat). 

Also, don't listen to anything your pet store says, and I wish I could put "arachnoboards.com" stickers on all their insect cages. My guy tried to tell me that my arboreal T needed a huge enclosure that was "wide enough" for her to "burrow" in. And When I say wide, I mean he pointed to a 20 gallon fish tank. I know avics occasionally might burrow, but mine has yet to do that.


----------



## wolflambda

*Hello!*

Today is my first day as an official member on the forum and i'm absolutely thrilled!
My name is Angelica, but everyone calls me Angel.
I'm 21, and I'm from Colorado but currently live in New Mexico to complete my degree in Forestry! 

I luckily found this site when I was researching whether or not to remove the molt of my Zebra T. 
I hope to make some new, and exciting friends that are as deeply enthused and passionate about our little friends as I am!


----------



## thedoomsong

*New Member here!*

Hi everyone! I'm new to Arachnoboards, so I wanted to introduce myself. Currently I'm a freshman at Oregon State University, my major is Biology. I used to have a tarantula of an unknown species back in middle school (my dad gave it to me after he found it wandering across a parking lot), and I recently got back into the hobby with my new B.albo sling, Phobia. She's about 1 inch in size. I joined so I could get some advice and wisdom from more experienced hobbyists!


----------



## azts

*Hello*

Hi, 

I am new in this forum (that is why i am posting here ).
i have 24 years old and i am from belgium a little country in europe. 

i started in the tarantula hobby about 18 month earlier.

For who know i have been at hamm( spider, s nake, lizard, turtle, and more ) show in german and at marbach(only tarantula).

and now i m here to find some information about hatching versicolor and balfouri egg sac. (thank to my two female )

That all about me


ps : please be gentle with my english


----------



## Micrathena

Hi, I am Micrathena (known elsewhere as Kumquat) and I am a true arachnoob, but I am learning fast.


----------



## Hopeful T Owner

*Just researching at present...but hello x*

Hi there.

 I am currently in the throws of researching types and care of different tarantulas and came across this forum. At the moment, my parents have so allowed a hamster, corn snake, some fish and a couple of gerbils lol....so hoping providing I can find the perfect tarantula (i.e. one that doesn't bite, flick hairs or generally annoys my parents lol), and done a heck of a lot of research, I will be able to slowly persuade them to allow me to get one. 


 On Monday last week, a friend and I went to a reptile/arachnid/insect specialist shop. As my friend Lewis and I were walking around, we saw a few tanks with some Chaco Golden Knees and some Chilean Rosea's in (and by the looks of things, the set ups were good - dry coir substrate, proper water bowl and a hide). I wanted to get Stanley Schultz's Book on keeping tarantula's (they didn't have it in stock, so ordered it from Amazon), and asked the member of staff about what information I would need. He was good, and pretty much said everything I have learnt so far. He then asked if I wanted to handle a Chilean Rosea. I was a bit uncertain, but said yes I would. 

 As soon as the tarantula was placed in my hands, I was completely hooked! I wanted to take it home there and then...but at that point, it was still a no from the parents, so I had to leave it there.

 After my college course, my Dad picked me up and on the way home, I tentatively bought up the subject of tarantula's and after being bombarded by Dad I was able to answer his questions and he said that I can get a Tarantula, but I have got a few conditions before I am allowed to get one:

 The conditions are:

 1) That at least one of my animals have to pass away first (come on fish! lol).
 2) That if none of my animals have died, then I have to wait until I move into my new bedroom (hopefully this year)
 3) I don't go and 'scare' people with it...I have a few people with arachnophobia in the family/friends
 4) I only post photos on other tarantula sites and forums...and not on my own FB page due to the reason above
 5) That I do a lot of research and stuff on tarantulas before I go out and get one lol.

 Thankfully, I had read on here that the book I have now got (The Tarantula Keepers Guide - Revised Edition. By Stanley A Schultz and Marguerite J Schultz) that this is pretty much the Bible, so am pretty pleased I have this now and of course...Arachnoboards so I can ask lots of questions etc. lol.

 Anyway, sorry for the long post, but just wanted to say I am finally allowed to get a tarantula and wanted you all to know  xx

 Julia xx


----------



## Citrine

Hello! 
My name is Chelsie. I'm 24 years old and I just got my first T (b. vagans named Esperanza).
I've always been more of a browser of Arachnoboards and not much of a talker. However, now that I have my gorgeous Esperanza I think I might come out of my shell a bit more. I hope to make some friends and learn a lot about the magical and strange world of tarantulas.


----------



## David VB

Hey Arachnoboarders 

My name is David and i live in Belgium, all the way over in Europe. I have some T's and snakes, a beautiful girlfriend, 2 dogs, a cat and a bearded dragon. I joined this in january but never actually posted till now  Apart from the snakes/T's passion i also ride bikes (road and off road) and play some WoW, although i do not have the time for the latter. I mostly read and enjoy the pictures here but might post something from tint to time  

If anything else is wanted to be known about me, just ask.


----------



## spydermonkey

hi 
30y/o female from colorado! ive been into tarantulas for a while now, got my first five years ago and have kept a variety from b smithis to pokies. until i was 20 i was a huge arachnophobe until i started learning about spiders and came to have a huge respect and, dare i say, love for them! ive always wanted to have a million billion tarantulas, but i (try to) keep myself under control and enjoy the ones i have! im interested in learning anything i can from those on this board, from different species to breeding! thanks for having me!! 
spyder.


----------



## KamilZG

Hello!
My name is Kamil and I live in Poland. I'm glad that I can be a part of the insects lovers as you guys. Insects are my biggest interest. Besides, my other interests are entomology, mountain climbing and reading books.
Kind regards


----------



## LordByron

*Where are the CENTIPEDES?!*

I'm looking for a pet centipede for my terrarium.  
I live in Vancouver BC.
I'm new to this world.
Any advice or tips on sources would be greatly appreciated

My name is Byron


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Welcome aboard guys and girls! 

@lordbyron check the classified ads section


----------



## Amaruca Sun

*Hello*

Hey everybody. I'm Andy from Wisconsin.

I've only been keeping tarantulas for 5-6 months, and have been reading as much as I can find about them. But I have always been interested in bugs in general. I was always the kid with some kind of cool bug in a jar.

Right now I have a 1/3 inch Euathlus sp. red spiderling (my first one) from Jaime's, and a few weeks back I got a Brachypelma Smithi from Paul at PetcenterUSA, it's about 1.5 inches and a really cool little bugger.

Just wanted to drop in and say hi, after a period of lurking, and now finally registering. Peace!:


----------



## Rexx

*intro*

Hello everyone my name is SB but my scorpions name is Rex , thats why my username is Rexx .I've been loving scorpions, turantulas and others like them since I was a kid and I finnally got a scorpion and I already love him . Im from California and pretty much just live life . Every since I found out about this forum ,I've been soaking in all the info I can and so far its been great ,  just wanted to stop by and give a intro of myself . Best wishes for you anf yor pets


----------



## felixeight

Hello every body. My name is Heart Cameron and i just wanted to introduce myself. i have had all sorts of T's and still have a large number in my basement as well as many reptiles. I enjoy many different hobbies from exotics to vw bus restoration. I am a park operations manager in Evergreen and have been enjoying that job for the last 12 years. If you are ever in the Colorado area and want to have a safe place to go and be toured around just look me up. I look forward to being more active on here and making new interesting friends. Thanks for such a great site and all you bug lovers.


----------



## Tivia

Hello everyone. :biggrin:

First off I want to give props to the Admins and Moderators of arachnoboards.  What a well run forum!  You can tell that a lot of time and effort has been put into it and I can appreciate that.  I have run a forum for over 8 years and I know that trials that can arise, so kudos to you all!
Secondly, I am here doing research and learning all I can to see if a T would be a good addition for me.  I have a healthy, lets call it respect (not fear), for spiders.  I never thought I would ever consider owning one, but, well, here I am!  So far I am considering a B.smithi, but I won't rule others out.  I'm looking for a fairly easy beginner T that will be pretty to look at as I do not plan on handling it.  I have noted the recommended books and I will be reading them prior to making any decisions.  

Thanks again for providing a wonderful place to learn and research!

/Tiv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndyCeen

*From Burlington, Ontario, Canada*

Hi There! 

Looking forward to getting plenty of information from this site, I am new to the hobby and only have 2 T's, Female adult G. Rosea and an Adult Male L. Parahybana. :sarcasm:.


----------



## Mehish

*Animal lover~*

Hello~ I'm Amanda ^^ Im a 90s kid that was fortunate enough to have parents that loved animals and showed me how amazing they can be. So as I have grown I have opened my minds to all kinds of animals all the way from pet sitting all the way too breeding. The list is very long of different animals I have had over the time, so i cant say I will post it right now ( or ever for that matter). Never the less, I started working for a petstore a year ago, being that I was pretty much the "puppy nurse" I was always taking care of all kinds of our animals if they were to get sick or get hurt. It was then that i took an interest to our G rosea that we had, being that no one in the store knew anything about Tarantulas, I took over on learning about them. Then fell in love with them! I had to have one SOO badily! 

I wanted to go for more of a laid back species that I was able to hold or atleast not worry about being bitten as much. So i started off getting my Fire leg and red rump-( who i gave away to a friend). And like any other T lover I had to have more! So i went after and got a Brazilian Black and Peru purple-( who i also gave away to the same friend). Then I jumped onto getting my Avic Amizonica as well as a "gift" from my store, a Fort hall baboon ( who im now wondering if is a p chordatus). Then i got my Arizona blond and my red knee! Then my parents were nice enough to top off my collection with a Avic Minatrix~ So i can honestly say i have come a long way in owning T's in alittle over a year~

Anyways, after my rant. I cant wait to get to know other Tarantula lovers^^ and I'm always up for chatting!:giggle:


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Welcome aboard to all new members!


----------



## Killgore

*Hello...*

Hello... My name is Killgore and I am an arachnoholic... ::


----------



## RPeers

*Hello World!*

Hi I'm Ryan from Ontario, Canada,

I started keeping T's back in the early nineties with a Avicularia Avicularia. I currently have only a MM Grammostola Rosea, but I am hoping to get some new T's in April at the Ajax Reptile Expo. I would like to get a B. Smithi, and P. Mettalica would be my first old world T. I have been lurking here as well as at BTS and ATS and learning much over the past few months well getting ready to expand my collection.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

hey guys welcome to you all and enjoy!!


----------



## JazPB

Hello arachnoboards,
I'm new to the T world. I have been silently lurking in the shadows around here for about 4 months now. I have finally decided to put an end to my antisocial ways and give a hearty hello to all if you fellow invert lovers. 
I acquired two GBB slings about two months ago, and I am now in search of adding to my arachnofamily. I hope to have lots of pictures of beautiful T's to share soon, but it will be difficult to keep up with the brilliant photography I see around these parts. 
I also want to say, this community has been my go to resource for information and fact checking in my extensive research in T care. When I see info elsewhere regarding a certain spider or husbandry technique, I come here to verify its validity right away. With the countless years of experience and knowledge accumulated amongst you all, I trust that I will find the best answer to most any T question I may have. I really appreciate all of the time and effort it takes for you all to help guide us newbies in the right direction. You rock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightfury

*Hello got my 1st T today*

Hey well I got my 1st T today and I am really happy that I got him looks like a him but not %100 sure just yet but had a fast look it's a Chilean rose Tarantula (Grammostola rosea)


----------



## Emilyclaire

Hi everyone!!
My name is Kayce and I just acquired my first tarantula. I'm 26 and I've wanted a tarantula ever since I was a teenager. They really are marvelous creatures! I have a mexican fireleg (still unsure of sex) her name is Cuddles and she is one hot mama! LOL. I look forward to learning more about tarantulas and meeting new interesting people here!


----------



## monstev20

Congrats on the Fireleg, very beautiful species! Post pictures I'm sure some of us can help with determining sex!
Have fun on the forum


----------



## SpiderQueen

Hello! I just joined and I am finally allowed to post 
Umm.. My name is Dawn and later tonight after I finish looking around on here, I am going to go catch myself my second Wolf spider and hopefully (crossing fingers here) my second texas brown T. I have successfully owned and bred Fishing spiders, and wolf spiders, along with a successful breeding of black 
widows. (Had to be extra careful with those...) anyways, it's about 9:00 here and it's dark. I will be 
active here on the forums, asking a lot and giving advice. Thanks!


----------



## Black Arachnia

My Name is Jerome, Im 23 Years Old, The Story About Why I Bought Tarantula, I Think its because of Childhood Memories usually we capture many spiders then fight them Lol But now is different with venom wtf right now i own this as my first pet in my whole life lol

1st: Chaco Golden Knee , Mexican Red Knee, Honduran Curly Hair. ($23 Package)


----------



## kanis

*Hello All!*

Hello everyone! 

My name is Kathryn. My husband and I have had our beautiful Brachypelma Auratum since 2009. We are fairly certain she is a female. She was sold to us as a Smithi and we didn't know any different. She looked like the pictures. After her first molt with us we realized she didn't look quite right and then found out she was an Auratum. 

A little bit about Tito. She dose not eat a lot. She will go long periods without eating anything then she will gorge herself. Her record is one year and that was scary. She has not molted a lot either. Only three molts since we have had her. She seems to have two switches; pet rock and acrobat. She is pretty friendly right now but she is a known grouch. 

We hope to someday have a tarantula room and I have my heart set on a OBT for my next tarantula. My husband wants and Avic. To be honest I would be happy with any new tarantula and so would he. I hope to expand my limited knowledge of tarantulas by being a part of this forum!


----------



## skyguy

I'm with kanis! :


----------



## oddT

Hello my name is Aud, I'm a arachnoholic  

From Canada.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Welcome to all board newbies!


----------



## LucySmith

Hi, I'm Lucy,  6 months ago I bought a gramostolla pulchripes. Since that, I bought 12 more T's (mostly slings)
And I just keep buying more. It's very easy to get addicted, haha.


----------



## Kat Graves

*Happy to be here*

Hello everyone, my name is Kat Graves. I have had Arachnophobia since as long as I can remember, so I decided to do some self-induced exposure therapy by researching Ts non-stop for the last two months. I finally bought my first T yesterday and my package should arrive by Friday. I Purchased a 1" Vitalius Paranaensis sling from Swift Inverts, and got an E. Campestratus for free (which I couldn't really decided if I was happy about that or not). I noticed there was not that much info AT ALL out there for the V. Paranaensis, so I will try to update that on the correct chat forum. I look forward to sharing my experiences with you guys. Cheers!!


----------



## ladybug303

*Hey everyone I'm new here*

Hi Everyone!

I'm new here but have been collecting t's since september, and I already have over 20 of them, I'm fortunate enough to have an excellent breeder and dealer 90 minutes from where I live who has excellent and rare spiders for reasonable prices (if anyone is in the new england area and interested let me know), he also does ship all over the U.S. Most of my friends are terrified of them so I'd like to branch out with like minded people  

My adults consist of an adult Avicularia avicularia think its female not 100% sure, adult female Avicularia versicolor, adult female G. Rosea, immature male adult Pamphobeteus platyomma, juvenile female Haplopelma lividum, juvenile female B. klaasi, juvenile female b. albopilosum, juvenile (suspected female) p. murinus aka orange bitey thing (though mine is an orange hidey thing I only see it about once a month), unsexed juvenile p. metallica, and my babies (sex obviously unknown) consist of a b smithi, Poecilotheria regalis, 2 g pulchripes, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, b vagans, Augacephalus ezendami, g pulchra, p. sazami (very rare but still pretty small), Cyclosternum fasciatum (hasnt molted yet still the size of a pinhead), Psalmopoeus irminia, Eupalaestrus campestratus, Phormictopus sp., Lampropelma violaceopes, and cyriopagopus-schioedtei. 

I really think my p. murinus and chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue) were switched at birth, the obt just hides all the time as I said only see it about once a month, the CC is still a baby (almost getting to the juvie stage) and is just plain evil (even though this breed is just supposed to be skittish from what I hear), it has already tried to flick hairs at me several times though it doesnt really have anything to flick yet (better be a female with its attitude lol), its even flicked when I've picked up its closed enclosure and has shown me a few threat postures. I kind've love it though, I love animals with a bit of an attitude, makes them stand out. My G. Rosea is a total kitten, I'm not really one for handling but if I'm doing maintence and she crawls onto me I just let her, don't really know the personality of the others yet. My versicolor seems to be pretty mellow but I won't handle a pink toe for their safety (I'm worried about them falling from a jump and hurting themselves), my common pink toe is also pretty mellow but skittish. I've got alot of burrowers/hiders. My cobalt blue seems to be pretty okay, I don't trust her enough to try and touch her but she has behaved so far with letting me do feeding and maintenance. 

Looking forward to the rest of my journey!


----------



## RussoTuristo

Hi everyone!

I'm a biology teacher turned freelance translator from St. Petersburg, Russia. I'm relatively new to the hobby, even though I always loved keeping and occasionally breeding various invertebrates. After a lot of research, I got my first sling (Grammostola pulchripes) in January, then two more slings (G. pulchra, G. rosea RCF) and a gorgeous G. iheringi juvie in March. So you could say I'm very Grammostola-oriented so far. :laugh:


----------



## GingerBlue

*First post!*

Howdy! Just joined yesterday after my local reptile stores' resident tarantula expert suggested I check you guys out. I had seen the boards pop up every time while researching tarantulas before purchasing my first the other day. I am a professional dog bather/groomer in north central Florida and have a huge love of all animals! Just picked up a spiderling GBB - (I call him/her Odie) and like the tarantula guy said, they're like tattoos. I already can't wait to get another! Probably going to pick up a Chaco Gold Knee next. Hope to learn a lot here and become an active and helpful memeber of your society.  thanks for existing!


----------



## Enn49

Hiya, I'm new to Tarantula keeping. My son got his first, a Poecilotheria pederseni,  5 months ago then I bought a Pterinochilus murinus Usambara receiving a tiny free Cyclosternum fasciatum with her, then yesterday I got a little Poecilotheria metallica.

I'm retired and live in the beautiful county of Yorkshire, UK. We also keep a dog and 4 cats.


----------



## Agent T

*Introducing myself as told!*

Hello,

Leroy is my name. I found out about this site through some youtube videos. I am glad to be here and i have soooo many questions. lol. I own 3 Tarantulas 
and i am working on one more. My wife is giving me a limit since i told her i was easing my way into the hobby and within 1 month i became the proud owner
of 3 Tarantulas hehe.. I hope to gain more knowledge of this hobby and add those tools to my toolbox. Please help me and give me websites or youtube vids for me to follow you on. Thank you all and i look forward to making some awesome friends.


----------



## Bazzalad14

*Hi all*

I am fairly new to keeping arachnids & currently have 3 tarantulas. I bought my 1st tarantula, a Chile rose, purely out of interest and not expecting much from it other than something different to watch and learn about. I have kept snakes for over a decade & never bothered with arachnids thinking they couldn't really compare. I was so wrong!lol
 I now have an adult Chile rose, a sub-adult Chile gold burst (pictured) & a sub-adult Mexican flame knee. I do handle occasionally, mainly the Chile gold burst as he/she doesn't seem to mind at all & is easily persuaded & will sometimes just walk on to my hand when i change water.


----------



## Kat Graves

Agent T said:


> Hello,
> 
> Leroy is my name. I found out about this site through some youtube videos. I am glad to be here and i have soooo many questions. lol. I own 3 Tarantulas
> and i am working on one more. My wife is giving me a limit since i told her i was easing my way into the hobby and within 1 month i became the proud owner
> of 3 Tarantulas hehe.. I hope to gain more knowledge of this hobby and add those tools to my toolbox. Please help me and give me websites or youtube vids for me to follow you on. Thank you all and i look forward to making some awesome friends.


Hello Leroy. I am in the same boat right now. I acquired 2 Ts at the same time, since I bought mine through Swift Inverts, and they always send a freebie (there is limited choices, you can't just pick whatever you want).
As a former Arachnophobe (Actually I think I still am) I could barely handle getting one, and now my wish-list has 6 more on it that I can't wait to get!!
Have you gotten The Tarantula Keepers Guide yet? It's referred to as "the tarantula bible", if you haven't you need to. You can get it off Amazon for pretty cheap.
What kind of Ts do you have? Do you have any specific questions about info? Welcome to the ABoards.


----------



## Freebody

Hello from BC Canada 
 I figure being how i have been creeping around the site learning stuff, ill join and say hi and introduce myself. Im 32 next week, I work as a welder for the UA pipefitter union all over bc. I have kept snakes and reptiles since i was a small child, and still do, infact my dad had snakes when they first brought me home from the hospital lol. I helped my dad raise a fireleg and a T blondi for years in highschool and really enjoyed them, so then about 6 years back i picked up my first T, P faciata, I had what i believe to be a him, up until a few months back when he died. I just picked up a bunch of 3/4" pockies, I just need a few more to complete my Pockies collection. imho Pockies are truly living art work. Thx. Dave.


----------



## arachnophyllia

*New to Arachnoboards!*

Hi,
I'm a newbie here. Was introduced to this site by Paul Becker.
I've been collecting tarantulas for about 6 months now and I have a pretty decent collection going.
My collection consists of the following T's:
A. versicolor
A. minatrix
B. boehmei
B. smithi
C. cyaneopubencens
C. fimbriatus
C. huahini
E. cyanognathus
H. lividum
H. robustum
I. hursutum
L. violaceopes
L. parahybana
M. balfouri
P. cambridgei
P. irminia
P. metallica
P. subfusca
So far my favorite species are the Avicularias and Iridopelmas but the Poechilotherias have amazing patterns.
Sung


----------



## SpiderMan1975

*Hello everybody*

Hi....My name is Matt. 

I bought my first T (B Vagan) about a year ago and have been hooked ever since. I have a local reptile expo near my home 2x a month that makes it convenient to not only get new T's but at very good prices. I have a local guy that is always at the show, he gives me good deals and lets me know what new species he has coming in. So far my collection consists of 52 T's....I have a nice mixture of slings, Juvies and adult females. When I buy slings I try and get 2 or 3 of the same species so that my chances of atleast 1 female is good. I figure at some point I'd like to try and breed them. In the meantime I'm just trying to learn as much as I can about the hobby.


----------



## CupcakeRosea

*Introduction*

Hi, my name is Samantha. I'm going to school to be an Anthropologist. I got my first T when I was 13, a large mature male B. Smithi named Julio. Since then I've had another B. smithi named Leroy, a cobalt blue named Apollo, a starburst baboon named Rafiki, and a giant white knee lovingly named F-tard. I got out of tarantulas to focus on my snakes but 10 years later I have quit the snake business. I've decided to get back into the tarantula hobby. For the past 5 years I've owned a rosea female named Cupcake. She's basically been a pet rock but I still love her.
Lately, I've taken a liking to the Aphonopelma Hentzi and the Texas tan. Hopefully those will be my next investments as I've really wanted a Texas Tan. Anyway,

Hello Arachnoboards!


----------



## NorthEdge

Hi, I'm a biology major from Massachusetts and I'm considering getting a new pet. I'm currently researching different tarantulas and other arthropods for a beginner pet.


----------



## oddT

The good the bad and the ugly.... oh hey there! im 21 Y/o M french Student C/o
Headache due to excess studying in the Para medicine
field in Canada, and proud... Decided to hop into the 
arthropods hobby for one reason.... I love tarantulas!

Hope to see you around

Cheers


----------



## Morphine04

Hi guys, I'm new here too. I'm a free lance artist and an avid lover of all animal life. I currently own 4 Grammostola pulchripes and have previously kept rosies, pink toes, and a couple other beginer species people have abandoned or become bored with and several scorpion species, snakes, lizards, dogs, cats and KIDS! OMG they are the hardest . I lost one of my old males a few months ago and started to read up on several species having new space in my vivariums (which I build myself). 

Heteroscodra maculata and Psalmopoeus irminia (Edit: inc Pmetalica in this <) have had my attention right back about 17 years ago when I first started in the hobby. I am aware these are a step up and a half from what I am used to so any tips and pointers would be fantastic as I see the members here are far more advanced that I could hope to be so your imput will be greatly appreciated. I never handle my spiders (I have in the past) so that is not my intentions. Hope to find some friends amongst the community here


----------



## druid8783

Hi all!  I'm not new to the boards or the hobby...lol.  I haven't been around since 2005 when I had to leave the hobby due to a move.  I can't remember my old username and doubt it's even still around!  Anyway, now I moved yet again to Texas (Howdy ya'll!).  And my boyfriend said I could get a tarantula, one (one of each kind maybe???)  I used to have 22 tarantulas (all new world), an empire scorpion, various roaches and other scaled and furry friends.  Right now I've got three comical kitties: Chaos, Nightmare and Ezio.  I'm looking to get a docile species cause he's kind of timid around spiders.  My favorite has always been the arboreal species but I know that wouldn't be good for him...lol.  Not that I handle them much anyway.  Well, I'm happy to be back!


----------



## Spids4life

Howdy.... this is my first post also, thought i'd see if i could get the hang of it 

some of you may know me (Chris gough) from Facebook... if not then Hello :biggrin:

look forward to looking through this fantastic forum in more detail and having some decent conversations and learning  

i would list my Tarantulas but i really can't be bothered 

Regards 
Chris


----------



## Python

*Hi, I'm Jason*

Hi all! Jason here. I've been a member here for a while but I've been absent the last few years for various reasons. I've been in the hobby for around 20 years or so and I've kept everything from snakes and spiders to fish and ferrets in that time lol. I got my start working at a pet store as the reptile man and have been addicted ever since. As I said, I've been out of touch for a while and it would appear that things have changed quite a bit. I'm seeing a lot of acronyms I'll have to look up and quite a few other things have changed. Apparently, I need to pay closer attention lol. I have no animals at present but that will change soon enough. Once you get locked into a serious bug collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can lol. Anyway, I hope to learn from the great folks here and get back into the hobby. I mostly lurk but that will change as I get more animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AppalachianJack

*How's it going*

Hey! I'm Jack a college student in Atlanta and an avid rugby player. My interest in tarantulas first spiked when I saw them on Japanese bug fights (I'm sure its a sin to say that on this website). Tarantulas' exotic and mysterious nature appealed to me. I decided to get into the hobby by caring for a T of my own. At Repticon Atlanta I picked up a beautiful Female Theraphosa Blondi that I dubbed "The Duchess". I'm looking forward to learning more about to the hobby and raising my T.


----------



## benf12

*What's up?*

Hi guys, I'm Ben. I'm just a simple high school student with an interest in beetles. I'm Taiwanese so I go to Taiwan every summer and the beetle craze is insane there. I have wild caught several Allomyrina dichotoma as well as multiple pairs of Dorcus titanus sika. I've even been to a beetle expo where they sold Dynastes hercules and a variety of other species at exuberant prices. However, I want to be    able to continue my hobby in the states as well. 

Since I live on the eastern coast, I haven't been too successful in catching my own beetles. Therefore, I'm here to find out how I can catch beetles here on the eastern coast of the US and to buy American beetle species if necessary.

Ben.


----------



## TentacleFace

*Greets!*

23 y/o Male from Alberta, Canada. 
Joined the forum due to a fascination with arachnids that keeps building and building. 
For me the spider started appearing within the last two years as a spiritual totem animal. 
I'm ready to take in one (or more) of these incredible creatures so will be absorbing as much information as possible on keeping them. 
Metal punker by nature, but love and live for all kinds of music. Mycology is also pretty neat.

Not sure what type I want but have been drawn to the aesthetic of Selenocosmia Obscura. Open to any suggestions on what would be a good choice for a noob.


----------



## Retic

*Greetings From South Africa*

Hello All.

I'm From South Africa and only Recently Got into inverts... However.. 

I have always had a fascination with Tarantula's and have kept some baboon Spiders and so on in the past.. but never really got to have them for more than a few weeks.. 

There where a few ups and downs. for example.. as a 13 year or kid i had come accros this impressive hole in the ground.. spent hours trying to find out whats in it.. eventually decided to go look at night with a torch and it was a Horned Baboon.. (Theraphosidae ceratogyrus darlingi) beautiful species.. Hid it from my mom and kept it in a fish tank.. after about a week or so i woke up and found it on its back.. I thought it had died.. and got rid of it.. turns out that was a huge mistake as i  later learned that it was most likely molting... Big mistake and i am quite ashamed of it.. taking this majestic animal out of the wild and not knowing what i was doing.. 

So a friend of a friends wife forced him to get rid of hes Tarantula's. 
and i got these for free. (I still think the poor guy has to regret it)

1. Trinidad Chevron (Psalmopoeus cambridgei)
1. Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)
1. Salmon Pink (Lasiodora parahybana) think so.... 

In Light of this.. I think I am actually quite Lucky... cause my Fiance has a huge phobia regarding spiders.. and previous attempts of getting tarantulas failed miserably with conversations ending with Never! Now she was forced to have a look at them.. and actually seems to be getting over her fear.. So i got a few More.. 

I must say its gotten under my skin and im almost constantly researching and looking for new T's to add to my collection. 

I will Post some Pictures and descriptions of the ones i have.

Thanks!


----------



## High Lord Dee

*Hello*

Hi guys and gals,
Just wanted to say "hey".  Jumping over from some other forums so thought I would introduce myself.  I am a long time pet enthusiast and have had virtually every kind of pet at one time or another.  Live in the Chicagoland area (bang bang!).  Spent some time in the pet industry a looong time ago.  Inverts have kept me fascinated the longest.  My real passion right now is T's, Scorpions, True and Primitive spiders.  I am drawn to the bad boys  but have some other pretty docile ones as well.  (see my species list).  

Look forward to learning and sharing.  Thanks.

HLD


----------



## Fishcrunch

Hey everyone,
My name is Griffin and I hail from the Hill Country area of Central Texas. I'm currently a college student with a major in biology/chemistry minor who enjoys hording creepy-crawlies in my dorm. I currently make money for weekend vittles by maintaining the university's mouse colony owned by the biology department. My interests lie with anything that has scales or more than four legs, so I figured it might be education to be a part of something that includes like-minded people. Hopefully I can take some quality pictures of my collection in the future without any coming out like a photo of sasquatch.


----------



## kontan

Hey all. 
This is John from Greece. I always had a passion about the inverts world and in arachnids family in particular (okay I admit I have a thing with the mantids too  ).

For now I only own two true spiders that I have *captured* in two different nice locations close to Athens and trying to figure out the exact species. I have some ideas and decent photos, so expect a couple of posts in the relevant forum soon.

I'm also about to get my first T's in the next few days over the mail. Three of them to be exact! A Grammostola Rosea juvenile from a part-time breeder friend of mine, and two slings; a Green Bottle Blue and a Trinidad Chevron. I just couldn't resist to the beuty of the Green Bottle Blue and the freebie from tarantulabristol.co.uk (spam not intended). I realize it's probably too much for a beginner like me, but I believe in my will and love to care for these little fellas. My gf doesn't like the idea of keeping live spiders (and their live food) in the house, but definitelly finds most of the adults really beautiful with their striking colours.

I have already learned a ton of stuff already reading the forum over the last few weeks and really looking forward to interact with the community  

Cheers


----------



## Lucidd

ladybug303 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new here but have been collecting t's since september, and I already have over 20 of them, I'm fortunate enough to have an excellent breeder and dealer 90 minutes from where I live who has excellent and rare spiders for reasonable prices (if anyone is in the new england area and interested let me know), he also does ship all over the U.S. Most of my friends are terrified of them so I'd like to branch out with like minded people
> 
> My adults consist of an adult Avicularia avicularia think its female not 100% sure, adult female Avicularia versicolor, adult female G. Rosea, immature male adult Pamphobeteus platyomma, juvenile female Haplopelma lividum, juvenile female B. klaasi, juvenile female b. albopilosum, juvenile (suspected female) p. murinus aka orange bitey thing (though mine is an orange hidey thing I only see it about once a month), unsexed juvenile p. metallica, and my babies (sex obviously unknown) consist of a b smithi, Poecilotheria regalis, 2 g pulchripes, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, b vagans, Augacephalus ezendami, g pulchra, p. sazami (very rare but still pretty small), Cyclosternum fasciatum (hasnt molted yet still the size of a pinhead), Psalmopoeus irminia, Eupalaestrus campestratus, Phormictopus sp., Lampropelma violaceopes, and cyriopagopus-schioedtei.
> 
> I really think my p. murinus and chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (green bottle blue) were switched at birth, the obt just hides all the time as I said only see it about once a month, the CC is still a baby (almost getting to the juvie stage) and is just plain evil (even though this breed is just supposed to be skittish from what I hear), it has already tried to flick hairs at me several times though it doesnt really have anything to flick yet (better be a female with its attitude lol), its even flicked when I've picked up its closed enclosure and has shown me a few threat postures. I kind've love it though, I love animals with a bit of an attitude, makes them stand out. My G. Rosea is a total kitten, I'm not really one for handling but if I'm doing maintence and she crawls onto me I just let her, don't really know the personality of the others yet. My versicolor seems to be pretty mellow but I won't handle a pink toe for their safety (I'm worried about them falling from a jump and hurting themselves), my common pink toe is also pretty mellow but skittish. I've got alot of burrowers/hiders. My cobalt blue seems to be pretty okay, I don't trust her enough to try and touch her but she has behaved so far with letting me do feeding and maintenance.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of my journey!


WELCOME!  
Nice collection!
 I'm a tad curious on the location of your breeder if they happen to be in MA/RI/CT. Thanks.


----------



## newcountry

Hello...I'm new here and have been into the hobby for about 2 years since I bought my friend b.smithi. Since then I bought a OBT and h.mac from Jamie. I never see mac and lately after finding 2 live pin head crickets in his 2x2 enclosure I dug him out to find a very fast and about 1.5 inch sling. Smithi is now about 4" and is in his premolt to become a MM this time. I am interested in breeding him with anyone from the Dallas Texas area with 50/50 eggsac agreement. OBT is almost 2" now and a good eater and is very healthy. What a little monster lol.....Good luck   John


----------



## jayspider

Hello I'm Jason I have keep lots of different pets over the years but. One of my boys wanted a T and my wife said yes. Ive wanted T's but because she afraid of spiders so I never really ask. I order 4 T"s from swift plus a freebie today plus probably going to get a A Metallica from a co worker of hers


----------



## Newt1

*Hello All!*

Hello everyone! 

My name is Steve. 
I had a Chaco Golden Knee Tarantula for years that I got from some people called Theraphosid Breeding Project who were Great people to work with and they were inWI. 
Are they still around? Under a new name?
Now i want to get more T's and would like to find a breeder in WI. I want to get B. Smithi, B. annitha, or any cool looking  Ts for display I only want slings that I can grow up 
thanks Steve


----------



## dementedlullaby

Hi my name is Curtis, 

Tarantula noob but have lots of pets. My proudest is probably my eight year old Green Spotted Puffer as they can be difficult to keep. Other pets include parrots and a bunny although I've had a lot of pets over the years. 

I just got my first three Spiderlings. I chose Avicularia Avicularia and picked them up on Wednesday night. With legspan they're about the size of my thumbnail so still very small babies. I got them from Jon3800 from Youtube which was nice as his videos got me interested in the hobby. They all ate some cricket last night, had to kill one of the  poor little buggers as it was quite large but each baby ate a section. 

Aside from that I'm an avid gamer and reader. I've always been interested in nature in general, and insects from a young age. 

See you all around the forums ^_^.


----------



## Lavendeer

Hi there everybody! I'm a little newer here so please excuse me if I ask some dumb questions but the reason I came to this forum was to learn more about arachnids and 'creepy crawlies' as some people might call them. You are free to call me Lav, I don't like being called by my real name online unless I'm close to the people I'm talking to so I hope you all understand. I hope to chat with you all lots as I go through the ups and downs of being a invert owner once I get my own!


----------



## 8Legs8Eyes

*Well, HELLO Arachnoboard-ians!*

My name is Christina and, well, how better to celebrate my 25th birthday than with a T, am I right?

Actually, a month ago I didn't know I was a T enthusiast. I decided I wanted to put something into an old 10 gallon aquarium I had, and one of the first suggestions I came across was a tarantula. 

Well...started reading into them, and started getting very interested. Spent about two weeks deciding what species I thought would be best for me and became determined to land myself a female G. Pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee). Family and friends have started looking at me funny for knowing random facts as well as the scientific names of some species, haha!

My first tarantula will be arriving on Tuesday, and I am so excited! Although I wasn't expecting to get more than one (YET!) I ended up purchasing a couple of slings of the same species as well. 

Super excited to have them on their way, and looking forward to meeting more wonderful people here on the forums now that I am finished with my lurking period. 

So hello! ::waves::


----------



## Yella2002

*Hello from the Netherlands*

Hello everyone,

I'm Yella2002 and i am an dutch tarantla owner. I started with this hobby about 2 years ago when i finally got a house fot myself  But i was interessted in tarantula's since i was just a little kid.
I'm here to read more than only the dutch literature.
Now i've got about 60 - 65 tarantula's

This is my list of tarantula's that i own:

0.2.0 Brachypelma smithi
1.2.0 Grammostola pulchripes
0.1.0 Grammostola alticeps
0.0.3 Psalmopoeus irminia
0.0.1 Poecilotheria striata
0.0.1 Poecilotheria metallica
0.0.1 Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
0.0.4 Holothele incei
0.0.4 Cyriocosmus perezmilesi
0.1.0 Avicularia metallica
0.0.2 Avicularia diversipes
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
0.2.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor
0.0.8 Heterothele villosella
0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.1 Hapalopus sp. colombia 'small'
0.0.1 Brachypelma albopilosum
0.0.1 Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 Avicularia sp. pucallpa
0.0.5 Holothele incei 'gold'
0.0.3 Poecilotheria subfusca
0.0.6 Cyriocosmus elegans
0.0.2 Linothele megatheloides
0.0.1 Avicularia laeta
0.0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.1.0 Poecilotheria regalis
0.0.1 Stromatopelma calceatum
0.1.0 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.3 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1.0 Ornithoctoninae sp. kalimantan
0.1.0 Ornithoctonus sp. 'silver grey'
0.0.2 Ephebopus cyanognathus
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra


----------



## Red Eunice

Hello All,
I came across AB while searching other forums on Tapatalk and joined. I go by Hal, been keeping Ts for almost 13 years. I only have 11 at this time, 9 female G. Rosea (1=RCF 8=NCF), 1 MF B. Albopilosum and 1 MF H. Lividum. I built a room in the basement that is climatic controlled for their comfort. 
All of the G. Rosea are excellent eaters, consuming 2-3 crickets a week, only 1 refused to eat for almost 3 months, I think her substrate was still moist when she was rehoused.
There is a local reptile show this Saturday that I plan on attending, maybe I'll pick up a new species. This one needs to be a bit more colorful, any suggestions? I prefer staying with terrestrial/burrowing species.
Have a great day everyone and enjoy the Ts.

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## AgVet09

Hey guys, I've posted a few times already, but I figured I'd come put an introduction here.  I've lurked around here for a long time, but only recently started posting.  I've been keeping tarantulas for about 11 years.  I've just got 7 right now, but it's a pretty good little collection.  I'm a vet from Texas, and I use that platform to aggressively extoll the virtues of tarantulas and spiders in general to anyone who will listen in an attempt to put a dent in people's blind horror at things that have more or fewer legs than they do.


----------



## TinSoldierMilo

Hi everybody!  I'm not new to keeping inverts, but I'm pretty new to the tarantula scene.  Hoping to be getting my first T soon.  I'm pretty excited to meet some friends in the hobby.  I'm 24 and have been keeping herps and inverts all my life.  I think my very first pet was a rough green snake when I was four or five


----------



## ActionJax

*Hello Everyone*

My name is Jack and I am new to the boards, however have loved tarantulas for many years.   I currently have 13 of them.  I generally pick a species I like, buy a few slings and raise them.  As they grow, I will
sell all but one or two and this helps pay for new slings.   For me raising them from slings helps me learn about them and their environment and it is awesome seeing them transform as they grow.   

My current collection....

2 - P Metallicas   both about a year old,  1 male and one female  (they are siblings)   female is 2" and male is already 4 1/2"   (will be selling both of these soon)
3 - L Parahybana  1-1/2"  
2 - B Vagans
1 - C Cyaneopubescens  (green bottle blue)   2" and amazing seeing her transform as she grows
3 - A geniculata 1/2"
1 - OBT   3" 
1 - G Pulchripes   about 2"   (My favorite tarantula to watch eat,  awesome!)  
<edit>


----------



## ArachnidKid1997

Hey y'all  my name is Michael and I'm 16. 

I've been interested in reptiles since I was about 6. I spent a lot of time exploring the woods on my dad's farm and often would catch and keep garter snakes, eastern milksnakes, northern watersnakes and basically whatever else I could find that would terrify my mother >..I got into Ts when I was about 11 or so.

Anyway, feel free to msg me or shoot me a friend request if ya want...I don't bite (no guarantees  )

---------- Post added 05-29-2014 at 02:00 PM ----------


----------



## TexasLonghorn

*Hello my name is Jose*

I'm from Abilene, Texas.I just bought my first T about a month ago (Grammostola rosea suspect Female). Now I'm hooked. As a kid I was a Big Spiderman fan, I guess everything comes full circle. Anyways, I hope I can get alot out of this forum to learn and expand my collection.


----------



## LetsKillTime

*Hi... My name is John Michael and I'm 14 yrs old*

I'm new in tarantula keeping and still.. haven't bought any cause I'm still pending on what to buy, to be my first T. That's all I guess XD


----------



## danoughton

Hi all.

Im Dan, im 31 and come from Southampton in the UK. New to Tarantulas and got my first on the 26th of may a sub adult female Brachypelma albopilosum.
Im already planning more but have a girlfriend who is dealing with a phobia of spiders.

Dan


----------



## EmielVrolijk

Hi folks!

Emiel Vrolijk here, 22 years old, living in the northern part of the Netherlands. I'm the lead guitarist at Disagreement V8 Rock, other hobbies include reading and writing (fantasy), poetry, languages, archery, medieval martial arts, re-enactment, tattoos, and arachnids of course! Scorpions are my main love, but I own more tarantulas at the moment (5 to be precise, and only 1 scorpion as of yet). However, there are more scorpions coming this year and next year, and I'm also planning to breed with them... so it'll get busy around here, haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuanTwoThree

*Hey all*

I'm Juan, 24, and live in Los Angeles, California. I only recently got hooked on keeping tarantulas because their minimal care requirements suit me perfectly. Still, I find myself doting on them day-to-day. I currently have four and plan on lots more, as well as getting some scorpions.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Hey guys welcome to you all!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordOfTheVein

*New member to this forum.*



Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


 Hi everyone , I am new to invertebrates but have long admired world tarantulas. I am from Australia and have extensive field herpetology experience. By profession I am a Veterinary Surgeon and treat many reptiles at my practice but no invertebrates. I was given an Australian tarantula [ Selenotypus sp ] for Fathers day last year and am now hooked on them and hope to get a few more. I am extremely jealous of the variety that occur overseas and have only encountered Orange Knee tarantulas when I visited Costa Rica. Your forum is very informative and interesting. I hope to contribute as I gain more experience.


----------



## Jbritto

*Im new here*

My name is josh, andi am new to this forum, not new to to inverts, or exotic keeping but i will try to become acquainted with this group and guidelines etc...


----------



## LythSalicaria

Greetings and warm wishes from Ontario, Canada ladies and gents.  I'm Donna, I'm 25, I just recently purchased my first T and am in the process of obtaining my second from Tarantula Canada. I spent most of my life as a card-carrying arachnophobe, but somewhere along the line I decided I was sick of being irrational. Fast forward a few years after working up my resolve and doing all the research I could, I'm now the proud "parent" of a sweet little 2.5" G. rosea named Ginger.  

I'm still pretty irrational, but at least I'm not afraid of spiders any more. LOL! I'm looking forward to getting involved in the community. See you all around the forums.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Hi, I'm Lucian. I started having a...let's call it "morbid" interest in spiders about a year ago. I don't keep any and probably won't in the near future. I find non-Ts to be both fascinating and creepy, especially the various mygalomorphs and recently started to pay attention to tarantulas as well and even consider some(like g.rosea) to be...rather...cute.

So for now it's only pics and youtube videos. In a few years, maybe I'll get one as a pet as well.


----------



## June Jupiter

Greetings from NC ! I'm a new guy who owns two great centipedes ! I'm fascinated buy invertebrates and want to expand my collection and consider scorps . I'm a learner so I want to do it correctly. Peace


----------



## TarantulasWorld

Well My name is Warren. I started this hobby a year ago with 1 G.Rosea. I have 22 different species now and its growing daily. I blog about my T's and try to help fellow Arachnid lovers as best as I can. Looking forward to typing to all of you in this community.


----------



## darthcider

Hello everyone, just a quick introduction.
I live near Cardiff, Wales and have just bought my very first T, a grammostola rosea, from Reptile Cymru, in Cardiff.
It's a sling, not as big as my little finger nail.
Only had it two days and it hid under its cork as soon as I put it in its container.
Love the cramps, the smiths and the wedding present.


----------



## schmiggle

Hello, my name is Moshe.  I currently own a 2nd instar whipspider, H. batesii, I already love the community, people are very helpful.  Thanks


----------



## OldBoy

Hello,My name is Claudiu,i am 23 years old and live in Germany at the moment.I always liked t but i tought they are hard to keep,after i accidentaly clicked on a "how to keep a rosehair tarantula" i fall in love <3 .I am here  monstly to  learn,and maybe share some of my stuff with you guys.English isnt my first language,and i didnt learn it much at school  so please pardon all the mistakes i gonna make,have a nice day


----------



## Raevynsfire

Hi, my name is Santina. I have always had a life long fear of spiders. Then one day while I was at the local humane society, someone surrendered a Rose hair named Fluffy. I took her home for my husband, squirming all the way. Fast forward 3 years later and we now have 7 Tarantulas and I am the primary caretaker of them all. I didn't have a clue how much I would just adore arachnids. 

I am a married Mom of 3 teenagers, one boy and two girls. I volunteer my time in the animal clinic of my local humane society in Bellingham 
Washington.


----------



## QueenCobra

Hello! My name is Michelle and I'm from Southern California. I'm currently studying to be a veterinarian. While living with my parents we always had at least two Doberman Pinschers in the house as well as at least one turtle. After graduating high school and living solo, I took two of our family's Dobes (Bonnie and Clyde) with me and also welcomed a lovely female Siberian Husky named Tori into my home as well. A few months later, my relatives surrendered their Malamute Jay to me and he is now also part of our big happy family. 

The interest of tarantulas first sparked in me when a close friend of mine brought three of his to the library where we were studying. I honestly don't know why he brought them, but I remember being awestruck at first sight at their beauty. As a little girl my family taught my brothers and me not to be afraid of creepy crawlies, but to simply think of them as fellow residents of our world. So rather than these giant spiders being frightening or disgusting, I began to adore them. 

I am currently searching for a breeder near my area to pair me up with a tarantula of my very own.


----------



## Graham Jones

Hi everyone,

I am someone new to T forums. I only recently decided to join up and as of now I am a member of 2 T forums. This one and the BTS forum. On the warez scene I am a Global Moderator of one forum and I have been Admin of 2 others that have since closed down (not because I was Admin!) They ran out of money to run pay the hosting bills! An all too common event these days. Never mind one of my hobbies brings me here. I have looked after T's for about 33 years all told. I only had 2 T's up till recently but now I have branched out and decided before I get too old to see what I can do with 8 slings. So far so good I would say. I also have 3 adults and 1 juvenile to look after. I take looking after these wonderful and gorgeous creatures very seriously as I have done for many years. I love observing them and so does my family. The wee beasties get to wander all over us and they are very docile so far despite owning some with a bad rep! I find being calm with them and don't breath on them and keep quick movements to a minimum means you don't get bitten. I have never been bitten by a T but I have been stung by scorpions three times! Once in Gabon West Africa and twice in Oman. Once in Oman I was stung in bed in my leg! Hurt like hell it did! The Gabon Scorpion that stung me was a juvenile! Lucky for me it was otherwise I was not here any more! The thing had TWO stingers on its tail! So I am not without scars! Probably my own fault but the offending beasties were promptly put out of my misery! I know I can be a savage sometimes. I love T's but I loath Scorpions! I have 4 kids, 2 grand kids (3rd on the way in August 2014!) and been married twice. My two boys are younger than two my grand children from my 1st daughter! My wife is only 4 years older than my oldest daughter! My bad? hehe! That is me then...I am happy to be here.


----------



## ThrenodyDirge

*Hello!*

Introducing myself as Threnody and/or Dirge (whichever suits you)! Interesting hobby you have here, which I am now joining. I'm from Michigan. Very new to the scene. 

I have two Ts. A G. Pulchripes named "Eve" is my first cutie. She(unsexed) is still a sling.

Just yesterday, I bought my second. I did research and decided to stay away from Pokies and OBT. Cobalts and baboons. I figured I should stay away from those. I didn't catch on that Phormictopus is something to stay away from too, though.

I have a Phormictopus sp. "Purple", or so it was sold as such, though I suspect it might be Cancerides.

As you can see, I am over my head but very excited to be joining you all.

~ThrenodyDirge

P.S. Send help.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TodBT1kDWhk


----------



## WeeHector

*Macro fan just arrived. Hi everyone!*

I've been fascinated by spiders ever since I was a kid but only took up photographing them a year ago when I bought my first DSLR. I've really taken off in the last 3 months or so, even though I live in an area with a limited range of interest. Just the usual run-of-the-mill garden spiders with a few jumpers, funnels, wolfs and other small species thrown in. I'm still learning a lot about identifying them so hope you will be patient with me and correct my inevitable mistakes. :biggrin:


----------



## Xen Xero

Hello! My name is Jessi. I'm a 38 year old stay at home mom, married for 14 years, with one 13 year old daughter at home and 3 stepchildren in Louisiana. I'm new to keeping T's as well as being new to this forum. A few weeks ago my family rescued a Grammostola rosea who was going to be let go into the woods here in Washington. I joined this forum to learn more about caring for her.


----------



## HungryGhost

*Greeting!*

I'm getting back into keeping T's. I had 3 about 15 years ago (B. smithi x 2, G. rosea 1), once they matured they went to breeders. Last fall I started getting into keeping mantids. I went to a reptile show and bought a G. pulchripes and you know how it goes from there. I just got my 7th T today. Things sure have changed since I first kept T's, prices are down for the most part due to captive breeding, and more species are available. Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Mybreakfast8me

*Hiya*

Hello, everybody.
My name is Allen. I am 19 years old and I live alone with my T's and Scorps. I am an Emergency Medical Technician in Longview, Texas. I am currently going to college for something but I don't know exactly what yet. (I have changed majors countless times). My addiction began when an acquaintance dumped her husband's T's on me because she didn't like them. I look forward to learning and sharing information with you guys. I suppose that's about it.


----------



## evil9731

*Guilllaume*

Hello! My name is Guillaume, though most of my friends call me G for simplicity's sake. I'm an 18 almost 19 year old resident of Arizona with a single tarantula, my lovely Chilean Rose named Sheoldred. She's a beautiful spider and my reason for joining this site, and I wish it were a happier reason. She's been sick lately, probably dehydration, so I'm moving her into an ICU in the morning. I don't know how old she is, but she is an adult I know for a fact. She's also not the first tarantulla I owned, I used to have these three really tiny Chilean Roses, couldn't have been more than a few months at the time. One of them died from refusing to eat and my sister sat the two for me for a few weeks when I was out of town and surprised me with the adult Sheoldred instead of my two little ones. She means alot to me and I'm doing all I can to save her life. Sorry for that ramble, but I'm looking forward to being here for a long time and getting to know all of you kind people. Here's wishing for the best.


----------



## nemesis6sic6

*I'm not new but 'im back into to the hobby..*

Hello every one..
My name is Geo, and for some reason I recalled coming to this website way back in 2004. This used to be the spot for my addiction(lol)
I was a teen then with a strange hobby. 
I am an adult now(supposedly) and was out of the hobby for years...that is until today! 

I am a proud owner of an A. Avicularia...

I remember breeding these and giving them out to members and friends years ago.
wow...how times fly by. 
I was hesitant to get back because sadly the end of my hobby was not a good one.:cry:..but I hope to make new acquaintances or reconnect with older members  if they're still around.
:giggle:
thanks and don't be shy to hit me up.:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kron

*Hi, happy to be here, NEED HELP!*

4 days ago adopted from my corridor a D. lapidosus And It has now laid an egg sac. need some advice as to how I should look after the spiderlings (I'm guessing next spring?), also It's kind of out in the open and so I need some advice as to how to calm down my mum when she discovers it XD I think it likely that her first reaction will be to throw them out the house


----------



## gobey

I suppose I should make a post here too. I already made some threads. But I'm one month in after impulsively buying my G. Rosea. I've wanted a tarantula for forever but never actually researched into it. But the cheap price at a convention sold me. And all the research on the animals and the hobby after buying her hooked me. Now I find myself with my Rosea and an A. Avic. Also bought impulsively because it was the only tarantula I'd even seen around here at a pet store that wasn't another Rosie. And the rosies at the shops are more expensive than the one I got at the con. Plus this pink toe was being kept in a cricket keeper. I had to save him. There's an OBT for $60 at the terrarium aquarium shop, but I'm all set with an aggressive highly venomous lightning quick expensive spider that hates me.

These little animals have already been everything from fascinating, to hilarious, to aggravating, to disgusting, and I love it. I already want about 3 more. I can't get enough books about them either.

Awesome animals.


----------



## dil3mm4

*hello boys*

Hello my name is Enzo are a ragazo of 29 years. I live in Italy. A few months ago I approached the way of tarantulas, and I was fascinated. I have read many guiede and I own a few pieces I would say all spiderling. I chose the races south American soil for their less aggressive nature. Sorry for my English. I hope to learn new things. Thank you 

I have already made ​​the request for the European group


----------



## arachnidsrva

*Hey Yall! Im Kin (arachnidsRVA)*

figured id finally take time to introduce myself... Im Kin, My husband is Steve. we have Owned ArachnidsRVA(Richmond, VA) for a year now. YES,  we bought Aaron out. Ive been working with Ts a while now.... even was partners with aaron with the petshop (which we closed). We have BIG plans for breeding and even plan to make a VLOG soon! anyways, nice to meet everyone!! and i apologize its been a quiet year.... that will hopefully change 

~kin


----------



## vagabond

*Hey, everyone! I'm new here and actually stumbled upon this site while trying to identify what has turned out to be a Scutigera Coleoptrata . Since apparently we share the same living room, I thought I'd like to be on a first name basis  Anyway, I've always been fascinated with creepies and crawlies, so here I am! :smile:*


----------



## RodillasRojas

Hi everyone,

Joining this community after I just purchased my first invertebrate, a B. smithi!  Decided to get a pet after finding myself fascinated with spiders in my yard.


----------



## ratluvr76

Hi, My name is Carrie, I live in the Lake Charles area of Louisiana. I was just gifted a 4 week old Chilean Rose about 4 weeks ago. My husband purchased a second Rose a couple of weeks ago. We're not sure if it's full grown, but I suspect it is close at about 3.5 - 4 inches. The sling is about .75 - 1 inch SO cute. Thank you for welcoming me to the boards, I look forward to getting to meet new friends. I've always wanted a spider, my dream spider is a GBB. LOVE the bright metallic blues and orange abdomens.

Anyway, nice to meet you.


----------



## AshkiiNEZE

*Hello*

Hello, my names Jordan, I live in Mesa, AZ and I'm here because I just picked up my first tarantula about a week ago, a Lasiodora parahybana(Brazilian salmon pink birdeater). I'm hoping to get help with caring for, feeding and general information about my tarantula since I'm a newbie. Any help is appreciated thanks =)


----------



## SpiderFreak585

Hello everybody, im loving this hobby sooo much its very fun and addicting 
But anyways i currently own a chaco golden knee, mexican red knee, mexican fire leg, pink zebra beauty, salmon pink birdeater, cobalt blue, GBB, OBT, giant white knee, texas brown, venezualen suntiger, tiger rump, and an avic avic, so yeah guys thats my whole collection for now, but im getting more very soon


----------



## sandybanjo

Greetings to all. I'm Sandy and live in the DFW area. Just having gotten back to the hobby recently,  I have in my collection eight slings and a couple of adult Rosies.  Being from the Texas Panhandle and living on a farm, tarantulas were almost always out and about (A. hentzi). So handling them is fine with me. So far, I've never been bitten. They continue to be fascinating creatures and I am really enjoying taking care of them. My wife even likes them, having been fascinated by them since she was young (Man, does time fly!).

It looks like I'll be a Brachypelma and a Grammostola fan, although there is an A. urticans and a P. irminia in the herd. I'll be posting pictures later.

It's great to be a part of the Forum (I did get a rather rocky start). Looking forward to trading experiences and information with you all!


----------



## Happy1892

*Hello*

Hello! 안녕하십니까!  My name is Nathaniel. I turned 16 a few months ago and I moved to North Carolina when I was close to thirteen years old from South Korea.  I have an interest in insects and other animals.  I like tarantulas, but I have had none yet (I have seen them in person in pet stores and museums though.).  If you mention an area such as Louisiana or Oklahoma the first thing I think of is the different climate and different animals in those types of areas which I guess is funny?   I have not read many stories, but when I do read one I am very interested in it.  I hope I am not going against any of the rules on this site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmang

Hi all!  Figured I would introduce myself as well.  My name is Julie, I'm 24, and I'm from Connecticut.  I've been poking around on here for a little while now but have yet to make any posts, but have been enjoying reading everything!

I'm very new to the hobby, having only had one adult female _G. rosea_ for about two years and just bought an _A. urticans_ sling that I just received yesterday.  I'm already thinking of ordering an _A. geroldi_ and a few other Avics!  This hobby is very addicting!  It's also a bit strange for me since I am arachnophobic, but ever since I bought my rosea on a whim, sort of as a way to get over my stupid phobia, I've grown to truly love tarantulas.  Other spiders aren't my thing (my car was just infested with yellow sac spiders, which was a nightmare for me) and I definitely plan on sticking to easier New World species for quite a while, but I love these animals now and am looking forward to getting more into it. 

Looking forward to getting to know this forum better!  ::biggrin:


----------



## Lexarc

Hi guys, i am Alex from Malaysia. Just bought received my first T, a B.Klaasi. Hope to learn more and contribute to the community. I would also appreciate any  advice that is thrown my way.


----------



## 8LegsMomWannabe

Hello.    I'm Lauren from Michigan.  What brings me here is that I'm considering getting a tarantula, and found Arachnoboards while doing some research (I like to know all I can about an animal before I get it, so I know whether or not it is appropriate for me).  Based on research, I'm leaning towards a G. Rosea/Chilean Rose.  I am already Mom to a dog and three cats.


----------



## Matthew38

*Matthew Hayward*

Hello everyone!

I have been collecting tarantulas for several years, am interested in increasing my knowledge of the hobby, and trading/selling/buying tarantulas. I particularly enjoy doing a planted terrarium designed enclosure.

I have two Brachypelma boehmei, Mexican fire leg.
Four Brachypelma vagans 3 inch three males one female
Female Pamphobeteus sp. machalla 5 inch.
Male and Female Aviculara versicolor that have mated, webbed an egg sack, male starting to web up much of the enclosure. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Cyclosternum fasciatum, commonly known as Costa Rican Tiger Rump juvenile 1.5 inch.
Lasiodora parahybana, female two inch Salmon Pink,
Lasiodora klugi female two inch Bahia scarlet,

Any feedback welcome!


----------



## Dracorex5

I never introduced myself! I'm Taylor, but I also go by Kay and Kah (abbreviation of my native american name). I live in the mucky swamp that is Georgia. I've been keeping reptiles for several years, and more recently got into inverts. My goal is to become very experienced with all sorts of reptiles, amphibians, and arachnids, and maybe produce so truly viable solifugae in captivity. I also want to breed arachnids and snakes for profit one day! 

I currently work at a wonderful little zoo, almost single handedly running the reptile house of over 68 reptiles of 23 different species of amphibians, reptiles, and inverts (I say almost, because I have a coworker who comes once a week as well). It's certainly a dream come true for someone at my age!
I'm also currently in school for a Computer Science Major and Biology minor. The plan is to work zookeeping until I can no longer do so (I'm rather small and frail and my physic won't last forever, or if I decided to become a stay at home mom for humans instead of lizards one day) and then do ethical hacking for businesses from home after that. Luckily I have a couple of talents to my advantage!

Besides herping and derping, I'm also an avid gamer, hiker, camper, burrito eater, and artist. I work in many mediums, but my favorites are charcoal, digital, and resin/plastic casting. I love watching rain from my window, and curling up on the couch with two or three of my favorite animals to watch Netflix (currently binging Classic to Modern Doctor Who after finishing Futurama). I also emerse myself in nerd culture, and play a LOT of nerd games... DnD, Warhammer 40k Tabletop, Warhammer Deathwatch RPG being my most recent! 

Currently, my collection is...

2 crested geckos
1 grumpy old cat (almost as old as me at 17 years old!)
1 blue tongue skink lizard
1 ball python
And then my T's....

G. Pulchripes, P. Murinus, C. Darlingi, and E. Uatuman. Two of each... And hope to trade, breed, buy, and sell!


Oh, and did I mention I'm a Disney fan? Runs in the family, we Disney whenever we can. Here I am with a pineapple dole whip float in Disneyland, California. Delicious, sweet, dole whip floats...


----------



## adz07

Hi all, just a quick intro, my names Adam I just recently started to own tarantulas and currently have a chile gold burst and a mexican red knee sling and I am looking to expand my collection


----------



## Gingersnap87

*New to Arachnoboards*

Hi,

My name is Darcie and while I'm new to this site, I've been the owner of Grammostola roseas for over 10 years now. I'm here to delve deeper into the hobby and hopefully meet other hobbyists and learn from them, as well as help others out with what I know. I'm also interested in buying/selling on down the line. 
I'm 26 years old and art has been a part almost my entire life, and I want to make it part of my career as a graphic designer. I'm a big reader and I love absorbing new knowledge and I enjoy photographing my animals. My youtube channel has some videos related to both my art and my Ts if anyone wants to check it out here.


----------



## Nosiris

*Another noob*

Hi all,
I'm Nick, and I've been lurking hereabouts for quite a while, thought I'd make it all official. 

I'm a bit of a spider nut and have hunted for them in various exotic corners of the globe. At home at the moment I only have Bob, an L parahybana, but he's going to be the biggest, baddest Lp out there, you'll see...


----------



## Andreadot

My turn

im the crazy person who loves socrpions. Really. Ok well i love most animals. But scorpions are my favorite..

i work as a animals caretaker wihte lab animals. even thou my animals er more exotic that you normal use in reasearc. manly reptils, fish, toads, spiders and scorpions.

my work is alsp my hobby. and i love it.

at the moment the household looks like this

0,1 dog, staffordshire bill terrier
 1,1 hadrurus arizonensis
 0,0,6 androctonus mauritanicus
 1,2,5 uroplectes otjimbinguensis
 1,0 uroplectes planimanus
 1,1 uroplectes olivaeceus
 0,2,x tityus obscurus
 1,0 tityus magnimanus
 0,1,xx tityus stigmurus
 0,0,5 parabuthus slecteri
 0,0,2 crentruides bicolor
 0,0,3 crentruides gracili
 1,1 rhophalurus garridoi
 2,1,xx rhophalurus junceus
 0,1 othichirus innesi
 0,0,3 hottentotta jayakari
 0,0,6 hottentotta triliniatus
 2,8,xx babycurus jacksoni
 1,1,xx buthus occticantus
 2,1 hetreoetrus petersii
 0,3 phiddipus regius
 1,0 hyllus diardi
 0,2 hirodula karoliensis


----------



## Triad

*Greetings!*

Hello everyone, my name is Patrick from Ohio! I've been in the hobby for about two some years so far, owning a male emperor scorpion named Pijiad (RIP :cry and a Asian forest scorpion female called Avatraus. I hope by joining this community I will be able to share the great things about this hobby and learn more about them as well!


----------



## TheScorpionMan

My name is cody "Co-D B." Fan of almost any music. my major interest in arachnids would be scorpions. My favorite animals I've kept out of all I have kept. My collection is:
Centruroides vittatus
Hadrurus arizonensis
Hoffmanus(vaejovus) confusus
Hoffmanus(vaejovus) spinigerus
Androctonus australis
Grammostola rosea
4 latrodectus hesperus
Scolopendra heros arizonensis

I upload videos of them: www.youtube.com/wazuppersonwatching2 
Thanks

---------- Post added 08-19-2014 at 07:58 AM ----------

Another scorp guy


----------



## sarahh

Hello all I'm Sarah. I've been on the site a while, just don't ever truly get around to posting (up until recently).
I'm 21 years old, currently a cashier and eventually wanna go back to school. I have 17 tarantulas, 1 scorpion and 4 reptiles. My collection at the moment isnt all that impressive, but when I have more room it'll get better. :]
Other than my animals, I spend a lot of time working (bleeeckkkk!), playing video games, reading, etc. I love anime  and I'm a huge gamer. I'll try almost any game. I also love firearms and my fiancé teaches me about them all the time. 
I LOOOOVEE cartoons and little kid stuff. I'm just a kid at heart. 
Okay have a nice day^_____^!


----------



## SapphireTigress

*Newbie from WA state*

Hey all. Just got my first T a few days ago, a juvenile? G. Pulchripes. I already love it! I used to have horrible arachnophobia but this is the culmination of about 2 years of steady work to get myself over my crippling fear. 

My little guy/girl is named Ninja, and my best attempt to measure he/she is about 2" diagonal.  Pics to come.  So far, Ninja is a very calm individual, and allowed handling for a short period when I had to rearrange some stuff for it in its    tub. Very excited to watch this little one grow up!


----------



## dada23

Hi everyone! I'm Darwin from Philippines. I have 4 T's. I want to know more about my T's and how to take care of them thats why i join here.   =)


----------



## Tangle

Hi my real name is Tia. I have almost 20 tarantulas and I've been reading and loving this board for a long time. I usually just lurk but figured I could start giving my input, so yay! I listed all my spiders in my profile.

The most exciting thing lately has been a lot of molting, hot weather here in Oregon seems to trigger them. Anyway it's good to be a member here and hopefully I'll find the courage to talk. Thanks.

T


----------



## Spepper

Welcome everybody!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## MrDave

*Hi*

Hi All,

I just acquired my first Tarantulas a couple weeks ago. 1 1 inch G. Pulchripes (will be my daughter's really) and 3 1/4 inch L Parahybanas. There's 3 LPs because I feared 1 may not survive to adulthood. So I ordered 2. TarantulaCanada surprised me be sending me a 3rd. (Thanks!) 

They're all doing really well, as far as I can tell. 2 LPs have molted, now looking a bit more like a tarantula and a bit less like a spider I'd find in my garden. The Pulchripes has blocked off its hide and I presume its planning to molt as well. Can't wait to see how it will look when it comes out looking for a cricket again. 1 LP is behaving a bit differently than the other 2. Its not molted, but has dug down to the bottom of the little plastic pill bottle in which it lives (for now). Also doesn't seem too interested in the cricket legs I've been feeding them. Seems fine otherwise, so ...

This is all very exciting. I can easily see how people wind up with a huge collection of them - kinda wish I'd ordered 3 different kinds. 

Heading off to look at some of the images I wasn't able to see til AB activated my account. 

Dave


----------



## norubal

Hello. I'm norubal, live in South Korea.
I'm interested in TS, especially Heteropoda venatoria.
Currently I'm taking care of two Agelena opulenta, one Misumenops tricuspidatus, one Lycosa ???? and crickets


----------



## timelord

*hi all*

hi guys a recent search sent to me to this forum so i though why not?
i have 10 tarantulas at the moment but it is an ever increasing collection, my spelling is terrible at the best of times so i will list them with their common names so please forgive that .

Chilian rose :- sub adult female
mexican red knee :- adult female
mexican red leg :- juvinile
goliath bird eater (stirmi) :- adult female
common pink toe :- juvinile
curly hair :- sling
giant white knee :- sub adult female
rear horned baboon :- adult female
Giant white knee :- adult male (on his last legs im afraid)
pink salmon birdeater :- juvinile female

been into the hobby bow for about a year and always intrested to pick up new tips and give some advice based on my own experiance and the ever handy "schultz keepers guide" 
i am a 37 yr old male and ex arachnophobic who is married with 4 children, looking forward to browsing the forum, getting and giving advice and genrally getting to know some fellow keepers.
thanks for the acceptance and hope to see you around


----------



## magda101

Hey everyone 

I'm Magda, 32yrs old and from South Africa.
Also new to Spiders and the forum.
Having a blast with all the info and stunning pics on here!!

Thanks for a great site Arachnoboards


----------



## Gambit

Hey everyone

I'm Chris, I came across the boards during a google search. I recently became the owner of(forgive my lack of proper names) a chilean rose t and an Asian forest scorpion from a co-worker who no longer wanted them.


----------



## JRod71

*hello from north of the 49th*

Good day all,

My name is Jarrod and I am from Vancouver BC. I currently have 18 T's and plan on expanding my collection. I currently have 3 - LP's, 2 - Nhandu Tripepii, 1 - Nhandhu Coloratovillosus, 1 -lasiodora difficilis , 1- B.Vagans, 1- G rosea RCF, 1 - P.Rufilata, 1 - P.Metallica, 1 - E.Murinus, 1 - Lampropelma violaceopes, 1 - Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, 1 - Heteroscodra maculata, 1 - A.Versicolor, 1 - Avic Avic and one more that escapes my mind atm. I recently had 3 Avic die ( my kids fault sort-of )

Tarantulas have always been an interest to me so a little over a year ago I got 1, then 3, then a few more. Arachnoboards is a community, I found online, that offers so much from others in the hobby I had to join to expand my experience and knowledge.

Thanks for the add and I look forward to many future posts and conversations.
Jarrod


----------



## PanzoN88

To keep a low profile i will refrain from using my real name. Anyway, i am from a small town 
(That is probably not worth mentioning).
I am currently arachnophobic, but joining this site is the first step in overcoming the phobia.
Right now i have no invertabrates, but i plan to change that by connecting to others on this site.
And, before i forget any and all information regarding invertabrates and dealing with the phobia will
Help this roookie greatly


----------



## bananacustard

Hello everyone. New member here from Toronto, Canada. Picked up 5 scorpions and a few tarantulas before signing up here. 

Looking forward to learning everything I can about these beautiful creatures. 

Here's a G.Grandidieri scorpling I picked up at our local expo. 







Sent from my LG-D950G


----------



## Banjo

Hey, Just figured I'd lurk around a bit before putting in my order to start on this path.  I have no Ts just yet. I will remedy that in the very near future. 

I think I'll be buying my enclosures from Jaime's Ts and my Tarantulas from Swifts.  Going to start with 6 for myself and one "for my roommate" All NW with only one arboreal. 

I'm very eager to get a greenbottle blue, and the Lasiodora Parahybana.  The others will be a dwarf pumpkin patch, Oklahoma Brown(Native state, gotta have one of my own people.) Chilean Coppers, and a B smithy.  As to a freebie with the order from Swifts I'll be selecting the Venezuelan Suntiger. It seems like they will all be able to go into the sling enclosures for a while, the exception being the L. Para, which will get a Juvi enclosure. 

So, I'll continue lurking here for a bit, reading everything I can then reading it all again. Great community you have here.


----------



## SpdrMax

Hello guys!
I became interested in spiders with 17 years old, and only in 2013 I bought first of them, it was Aug. Breyeri.
Now I have about 70 T in my flat. I also like to make something useful for my pets, terrariums from glass, thermal cords and walls.
Think it is very exciting to try to communicate with people from other countries. I hope you can to read my bad english, i'll try my best.
:wink:


----------



## BossRoss

Hello All

I am from South Africa. 25 years old and living the bachelors life in an apartment I bought a few years back... I was always interested in Ts from a young age as I saw one at an expo but with all the fallacies around Ts and my mothers instinct to spray it until it is dead prevented me from ever getting a T until a work collegeue and I had a conversation and the very next day he brought me my very first Brachypelma albopilosum... Good starting T right?

Had it for about two weeks, was a tiny little sling when I got him, until I saw a Psalmopoeus irminia in a chain pet sore that had molt in the enclosure and the enclosure's lid was taped shut.. I went on holiday for two weeks.... Came back and saw it exactly in the same condition and bought it immediately.. Thinking oh how different can keeping this T be?! Quick google search leads to me an extensive google search realising what I had got myself into... 

None the less I now have 12 beautiful Ts and only one male so far(4 slings and too early to tell) and I just want more... I havn't been bit by anything except this hobby!


----------



## Drache

Hello everybody
I am just starting to keep tarantulas and this seems like a good place to learn.  I keep a bunch of other critters - mostly reptiles.  I live very close to an animal rescue that specializes in exotics and adopt when I can.  Other than that, I live with my husband and teenaged daughter.


----------



## eaglenest608

I am brand new to this site as a registered member although have been reading through it for a week or so now.  My name is Roy.   I have 2 T's: Grammostola rosea (my first and only had for 2 months so far) and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (just got this sling in yesterday).  I am a late bloomer in owning them but have always been interested in them since I was a boy.  I also have a puppy and a cat.  Love animals!

Very glad to have found this site...so much useful info on it as well as so many people to help out!  Looking fwd to my time on here!


----------



## freddierossero

hey everyone! i'm a newbie to tarantulas; i've always been an animal person, but for a long time i thought i drew the line at spiders. i eventually got more comfortable with them, but i was sure i'd never have a tarantula as a pet. then came this semester--i have an apprenticeship course with my school's invertebrate zoology professor, and one of my duties is taking care of the animals for the class. these include some hermit crabs, a dozen anemones, two urchins, and, you guessed it, two tarantulas. well, apparently i cannot be left alone with any animal for too long without falling in love, because here i am trying to learn what i can about tarantulas not just to take the best care of our current two as i can, but also in the hopes of convincing my professor to let me get some more for the class's collection. i'm totally doing that for the sake of the students, of course, and not because it happens to be an excellent way for me to have more pets without keeping them in my apartment.


----------



## DragunzGirl

*New here*

Hi, Im new here and I kind of just got into spiders . Around 4 months ago I bought a Giant Wolf Spider and she had a few babies on her so I kept them.  Now I have one adult female and 2 slings  She just made another egg sac to lol. Any way I also own a sling red knee, and sling Black & White bird eater. I also have a sling Salmon Pink bird eater and will be adding in a few days 3 more spiders lol. They will be all slings and will be Antilles Pink Toe, Golden knee and a  Chilean Copper... Im sure i'll be adding more soon LOL

I will post pics of all my spiders soon enough.


----------



## attazach

*Newbie*

Hello all,
My name is Zachary I am 19, and i am completely new to both this Forum and Tarantulas. I bought my first T a couple days ago (Grammostola rosea). I am definately still figuring it all out and any advice is welcomed! thanks.


----------



## Redellimom

*Hello from Texas!*

Hi everyone! My name is Jen and I am a 31 year old mom of two young kiddos from Wimberley, TX, in the heart of the hill country. I have degrees in biology and biotechnology and almost one in microbiology. I love the natural world and this  past summer made it a goal to observe and document (pictures and a list) and learn about as many species of insect and arachnid (and others to) we could find that live on our 3 acre property. We are already over 50-60 species. Many of these are spiders, including tarantulas and trapdoor spiders, other mygalomorphs, jumping spiders (my favorite!), black widows, many many brown recluses, wolf spiders, funnel spiders, and many more. Another couple species we have found are the striped bark scorpion (which are everywhere! One stung my 6 year old son in the bathtub this past Sunday evening!) and the central Texas cave scorpion (P. redelli). About 3 weeks ago we found a female P. redelli climbing the side of our house and decided to keep her. This is by far my favorite arachnid we have ever found. She is so docile compared to the flighty and fast bark scorpions. We named her Scorpinox and just this past Sunday (same day as my son getting stung!) had a brood of 30+ babies! We are so excited about this! We could not find much information or pictures of this species on the internet. So we are going to take many pictures of her and her young as the grow. We also have a couple videos as well. Anyway, we'll be sharing our pictures and stories, and look forward to meeting many other arachnid enthusiasts and  learn lots!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Versicolor19

Hello everyone! 

For as long as I can remember I've been an aquatic fanatic and currently have my own saltwater aquarium with an upgrade in the works. Apart from my main hobby, I've got an awesome dog and two little troublemaking chinchillas. I've always been the all around animal lover! 

Up until recently, I never really was interested in the reptile/invert world and because of my job, that's all changed. I'd like a snake or lizard one day, but what really stood out to me was the ease, small size, long living tarantulas. I've been taking care of some Grammostola Rosea, Aphonopelma Bicoloratum, and Eurcratoscelus Pachypus for a short time now and I think I'm ready to get some of my own species. 

If all goes well, I'm hoping to come home with a A. Versicolor sling next week. Who knows, I might even come home with a few other species  

Anyway, I've done my reading but I'm going to need help with the enclosure, so I'll be making a thread in that section soon. 

I appreciate any tips on this new hobby I'm taking on as well as my soon to be new pet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Potential

*New Member in Research Mode*

Hello everyone,

VERY new to the hobby.  Currently doing research to see if a T is right for me.  It's unbelievable how much misinformation is out there.  Just reading the posts here has proven a few of my "T keeping beliefs" to be untrue.  There is some awesome info on this forum and I'm looking forward to learning from other member's experiences to make the right choice.

I'm very careful when thinking about adding a new pet to our family.  T's don't get to choose who brings them home any more than other species and I want to make sure I understand as much as possible about their needs and care before bringing one home.  In addition to understanding the different species, I'm VERY interested in understanding their body language, since this is their way of communicating their feelings to us.

I may research and find out that a T isn't right for me, but if that happens, at least it won't be at the expense of the T.


----------



## sandynoobhead

*first post...*

Hi all! 14, Australian, living in NSW... I'm ashamed to admit, but my only invertebrate pet is a jumping spider, I think he is male and immature. I want a T but as a 14 year old, you don't have much control over your family's decision...  thus, my parents said no to getting a T but I am allowed a stick insect at the very least :/ I really do like my current spider and joined to learn more about them! 
My other hobbies/ interests include: Drumming, Music (metal) \m/, Taekwondo (black belt here  ), primitive weaponry, Basketball and Slingshot/blowgun shooting! 

I also have a very loved mini Schnauzer, not that anyone on this forum would be interested


----------



## B1udreams

*Intro*

Hi all! My name is Maryanne, 28 years old from South Florida. I have been keeping T's for about 10 years now officially. As a kid I would collect just about anything I could find outside, much to my parents dismay. I would hide them in jars under my bed, until I was busted. After awhile they just gave up and let me keep everything in my room. =D I still have a habit of picking up almost everything I see outside, aside from what I know is dangerous. Some habits are just hard to break. 

I currently have 6 T's:
Chama- Lasiodora Parahybana (female, about 2 years old)
Nukak Maku- Avicularia Metallica (female, about 2 years old)
Nukka- Grammostola Rosea (female, 10 years old- she was my first)
Jean-Pierre- Avicularia Versicolor (unsexed, suspected male, about 1 year old)
Lempira- Brachypelma Albopilosum (unsexed, about 1 year old)
Olmec- Brachypelma Vagans (unsexed, about 1 year old)

I do plan on expanding my collection quite a bit once space allows. My dream is to have an entire room dedicated to housing my T's. 

In addition to my T's I also have:
Sprite & Lime- 2 Osteopilus Septentrionalis'
Ace- Betta Splendens

I joined this forum to build upon my existing knowledge of T's and other inverts. There is soooooo much to learn and my curiosity is quite thirsty. 

Looking forward to meeting some like minded people!


----------



## Spinster

My name is Patti. I live in Toronto, Canada. I probably have an earlier intro here, from a few years ago when I first joined. My _B. smithii_, last remaining T, finally died last week. So I bought a 2 inch female _B. baumgarteni_. The shop had a huge _T. Blondi_ and I was VERY tempted... but thankfully I realized I'd better go home and do some research first. I decided I wanted one of the big "bird eaters" but I'd rather start with a T who has simpler needs. So today, I picked up my 6 inch female _L. parahybana_ from a local breeder. I have a fairly long wish list and am planning to try keeping arboreals and some Old World species as well. And there's an expo coming up here in a couple of weeks... my wallet is cringing already!


----------



## 2g33k4u

Greetings,
I haven't been as active as I wanted to be on this board but soon that will change. I have been spending most my time on tarantulaforum.com. I feel it is good to have many places to gather information from. I am into tarantulas(no brainer) Computers and macro photography of tarantulas and all things related to them.

List of the Tarantulas I currently have.

0.1.1 (Avicularia versicolor) Martinique Pinktoe
1.0.1 (Avicularia avicularia) Pinktoe
0.0.4 (Avicularia metallica) Metallic Pinktoe
0.1.2 (Brachypelma vagans) Mexican Redrump
0.0.1 (Brachypelma angustum) Costa Rican Red
0.1.0 (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)Green Bottle Blue
0.1.0 (Grammostola rosea) Chilean Rose
0.0.2 (Grammostola pulchripes)Chocobo
0.0.1 (Heteroscodra maculata) Togo Baboon
0.0.2 (Haplopelma lividum) Cobalt Blue
0.0.1 (Hogna carolinensis) Carolina Wolf Spider *
0.0.1 (Lasiodora difficilis) Braz. Fire Red Birdeater
0.0.1 (Lasiodora parahybana) Pink Salmon Birdeater *
0.0.1 (Phormictopus cancerides) Haitian Brown Birdeater
0.1.1 (Poecilotheria metallica) Gooty Sapphire)  just discovered one is a MALE
0.0.2 (Poecilotheria ornata) Fringed Ornamental)
0.0.4 (Poecilotheria regalis) Indian Ornamental)
0.0.1 (Psalmopoeus cambridgei) Trinidad Chevron
0.0.1 (Psalmopoeus irminia) Venezuelan Sun Tiger
0.1.1 (Pterinochilus murinus) Orange Baboon
0.0.1 (Vaejovis Spinigerus) Arizona Stripetail scorpion *
Newest Additions = *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lobby1972

*Hi All!*

How it going all, I just thought I'd take a few mins to say "Hi".

My name is Merv and I live in Jersey C.I. . I have just got into T keeping and have a couple of lovely T's - a  female mature Grammasola Rosea and a juvenille Brachi. smithi. Apologies if there is any incorrect spellings there!!!
I keep both there setups in a large cupboard that I converted into a small office. Great in there as temp is warm and pretty much constant all year round and no drafts/direct sunlight.

Anyways, here a pic of my set up - minus spiders as once is holed up in his/her cave presumably molting and the other is just being camera shy!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## scorpiette

*Hi !*

Hi, my name is Erika and I'm excited to connect with other arachno- & invert- lovers. 

Right now I have an Indian Flower Mantis, Orchid Mantis, and an Emperor Scorpion baby I recently snagged at a reptile convention. I would love to raise and maybe even one day breed other species of mantises as well as scorpions. Another hobby of mine is gardening and caring for different species of orchids. Nature and creatures inspire my poetry and help keep life interesting. 

Looking forward to reading more posts ! :love:


----------



## Doris54

Hello guys! My name is David, i'm from Portugal and recently buyed my first Tarantula. It is a Rose hair female and a very pretty one eheh, if you guys have any questions just go for it! eheh cheers


----------



## Calloway

*Finally Made an Account*

Hey everyone, very long time lurker and finally decided to make an account. I've owned tarantulas for ~3 years now, though I lurked the forums well before that as it has always been a topic that has interested me. Looking forward to learning plenty of new things and hope that I can contribute to the hobby in some form.


----------



## pumpfriction

*See the new guy?*

Hi everyone,

I am Ender from Istanbul.
I am a biker riding a FLSTS'97, mechanical engineer working as an international salesman.
Stock photography, 3D still production, illustration and drawing are my interests.
Used to manage IT and new media business in the past.

Married. Have a son, seven years old, interested in leopard geckos and Ts.
To be honest, all adventure started with his interest, but like all other good toys, I couldn't resist the charm, as usual dad enjoys more.

Quite new to hobby, only a few months, mostly participated to domestic forums, but following the tarantula forum as a visitor for a while.

Right now, still reading, watching, listening, visiting, collecting information and species.

I like colorful terrestrial Ts, red, black, orange, metallic and mixtures in order.
Every single one is like a child of mine.
I am trying to collect all sub-species of Brachypelmas but like all Theraphosinae subfamily.

Looking for T friends, good advices and international suppliers.

Thanks for reading. 

My list is;

2.1.0 E. macularius "Niko", 45g, "Mack", 46g, "Lipsy", 30g
0.0.1 B. auratum "Sitting Bull", L1
0.0.2 B. smithi "Smith", L5, "Sleven", L4
0.0.1 B. boehmei "Irma", L3
0.0.2 B. vagans "Deadend", L1, "Undertaker", L1
0.0.1 B. albopilosum "Digger"
0.1.0 G. rosea RCF "Mashuka", Y7
0.0.1 P. cambridgei "Parker", L4
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens "Princess", L5


----------



## Angrybear

*Hi!*

Hello! My name is Kelsey, 23, Washington State. VERY new to the tarantula hobby. I've always had all kinds of pets, usually mammals (rats, ferrets, hamsters, etc) when I was younger, but a few years ago started getting into lizards as well when I was given a green anole that was found at my place of work two years ago. Since then, I've acquired two beautiful crested geckos. While doing some research on care for those guys, I stumbled across RobC's tarantula videos. 

Now, I've always been fascinated by tarantulas but was kind of nervous about their care: I thought they bit a lot. No idea there was any sort of warning body language or anything. Basically a complete newbie. But, after watching a few of his videos (interaction, lots of feeding, LOTS of egg sac opening), and seeing/hearing how much he loved the little things, I kind of got hooked. I started watching tons more videos all over the YouTube, bought the Tarantula Keeper's Guide and read it cover to cover, researched best begginer T's, you name it.

So, last week I got my first two T's. Yes, TWO! My local pet store actually had BOTH of the tarantulas I was looking for, and I couldn't choose! I decided to go with slings, just because I wanted a spider I could possibly interact with in the future, and I wanted one that was fairly young instead of a spider of indeterminate age. So, I am now the proud new momma of;

0.0.1 Brachypelma Albopilosum - Curylhair - No name yet, looks to be about 4-5 molts in
0.0.1 Eupalastrus Campestratus - Pink Zebra Beauty - No name yet, only second instar


----------



## Scipizoa

Hiya. Tiff here.

I'm thinking about getting into this hobby and plan on getting some emperor scorpions.  I happened upon these forums doing research. 

So i guess that's about it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clerval

Hello! My name is Margaret (you can call me Marge if you like; either is fine). I'm 19 and live in Washington. I have a great personal fondness for spiders, and although I don't know nearly as much about them as I'd like, I have joined this board to learn more about them. I'm particularly interested in jumping spiders!


----------



## LightningSpider

Hey everyone!
Im LightningSpider, and Im 15 Not gonna put my real name on here

I love spiders, and tarantulas lol. I have lived with them all my live, and still have the Salmon Pink that my mum had before I was born. She is about 20 now 
I have also got a Rose hair (Incy)
I reently got a red knee (Hannibal) , a golden knee (Unnamed) , and two white-stripes (Cosmic and Reaper), for my 15th birthday!

Thankyou for reading this, and I hope you have a great day 


LightningSpider-


----------



## junivix

Hi! I'm junivix, and despite being an avid fan of arachnids, bugs and insects, I have only recently come to own my very own baby Chilean Rose Hair tarantula.


----------



## Abby79

Hey all. im Abby, starting back into Ts after a 15 year hiatus.
I was heartbroken when i disbanded my previous girls and boys, But i was working abroad for months at a time.
Previously i cared and bred, Many Ts and scorpions, especially Chile roses, Smithis, Avics, Baboons and my personal fav Emperor scorps for local pet shops.
Its time now, my son is 14, and ive created room for my passion. yay!
I have a Paraphysa pymgy and heterothele villosella, to start me off. 
Big kudos to every Arachnid Lover out there. so much information, advice and just amazing dedication x


----------



## archaeosite

Hi everyone! My name is Meg. I'm a university student from San Jose, CA. I bought my first tarantula (a full-grown, female _G. rosea_) in 2006 from a local pet store - I really rescued the poor dear from her heat-lamp'd sad enclosure. Since then she's thrived, having gone through about 3 successful molts and providing much visual entertainment. I've always wanted more, but the opportunity just never came up...until last weekend. I bought a beautiful, docile male _A. avicularia_ from the local pet store where a knowledgeable T breeder works. Total impulse buy, but I can't resist a cute face.... I'm feeling very excited about T's again and my boyfriend has already acknowledged my ongoing descent into "crazy spider lady," haha. AND he was even looking up tarantulas himself! I'm so proud.

I'm happy to have joined up here. I've been lurking a lot, and appreciate the high quality of posts and the good moderation here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jearl523

hey all!

My name is jordan and i reside in north texas. i recently caught a wild texas brown tarantula..or so i was told! i bought a tank and kept it for about a week. i then went to my local pet store to ask about it. i was informed that i should let it go because it could be carrying some diseases. i released it to the place i caught it and the very same day i bought a chilean rose hair tarantula! but i need help. all she wants to do is climb all on the tank! consistently. and she falls. and get right up and does it again. i do not know what to do. i don't want her to die. but there is no telling if she is hurt, she certainly doesn't seem to be in any pain. I'm not sure to be honest. the pet store said she was roughly 6 months old. and that she was a female. but i just am not 100% sure! i absolutely love having her and they are interesting creatures! by the way she is in a 10 gallon tank


----------



## Psingletongolf

Hey everyone, Im Patrick new to the forum and new to the hobby, started this past July and currently own 10 Ts


----------



## RomanBuck

Hello I am roman. I specialize in roaches mostly but know some about tarantulas and scorpions. Currently I own over 16 species of roaches from Periplaneta americana to G. Portentosa hybrids. I would LOVE to get into tarantulas and scorpions again (only had G. Rosea and A desert hairy scorpion.


----------



## RagingBambi

Hello, i am Jason. New to the forums, along with the hobby. Friend got me into the hobby, also introduced me to these forums. I own a rose hair, chaco golden knee so far, can't wait to get more!!


----------



## zurgie

Ahoy! I'm Chris

I've been obsessed with tarantulas and millipedes for years, but I haven't owned any because I was living with my parents. Now I am a full time University Student (studying environmental engineering and entomology), on my own, and ready to get more into the hobby! Long time lurker and excited to finally be posting :0)


----------



## Martin1975

Hello to Everyone
I am Martin from South Africa,I have done it the wrong way around posting then introducing. I have a collection of T's that I treasure,I can't name them all right now but will add a list. I have been on a few forums,either active or just observing. I hope to add more posts photos etc,and just enjoy my time here. I have a few sayings,but one I enjoy a lot - if you aren't having fun 100%,you're wasting your time.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sana

I like the welcome section.  Obviously I'm new here though I have been reading the forums finding answers to my various questions for the last year.  I'm glad I finally got brave and posted as I'm having lots of fun here.  This is my first baby and the reason that I joined the hobby.  Radi is a visual but unconfirmed male g. pulchripes that I got as a tiny sling and am proud to say now measures approx. 3.5".  Thanks everyone for being here and sharing your knowledge and your experiences!


----------



## LVX156

Hi everyone, I'm Michael and I'm a 37 year old arachnophile from northern Europe. I've never actually owned any tarantulas of my own, but I have read extensively, visited exhibitions and expos and handled a few over the years. Sometimes the thing stopping me from getting into the hobby has been financial, right now it's that my landlord doesn't allow any pets, and certainly not arachnids, and I feel that having a roof over my head is more important than having a tarantula, if only slightly. 

I am however planning to move as soon as I find a decent apartment, and then I'll start working on setting up an enclosure.


----------



## pbirckhe

Hi!

My name is Phil, and I never cared for spiders before.  About 2 months ago, I saw someone holding one in a pet shop and wondered why I didn't like them.  I began to research them, and they are super interesting creatures!!  This website was a GREAT resource for finding out more about them.  I bought a 1/2" grammostola pulchripes (chaco goldgen knee) on Saturday.  I never thought I would say this, but she (or he) is SUPER cute ^.^  I have dubbed her "Bubbles" and she loves crickets and eco earth :3


----------



## Mk6Adam

Hello, my name is Adam and I just turned 22. 
I've had a fascination of tarantulas since I was young and never went out and purchased one because my mom didn't approve. 
Recently, I decided to do a whole lot of research because I was going to ignore my mom and pull the trigger on my first T. I went with a juvenile GBB and I received it about 3 weeks ago. I have since purchased two more slings of different species. These creatures are absolutely amazing and I couldn't be more impressed.
In my spare time, I enjoy lifting weights at my local gym, spending time with my amazing girlfriend, playing video games, and working on my 2013 GTI.


----------



## Qofcheez

Greetings!  I'm finally introducing myself!  You can call me Q  

Originally from Canada, I'm living in England now..  I've had a couple spiderlings before and really love pink toes.  For the time being though I'm enjoying my year old Mexican red rump Finn, who's been the source of much entertainment.  He just loves to eat!

I hope to get a pink toe again, I love their humid environment and their incredible webs.  Now that I've got my husband hooked on spider watching maybe I can convince him to get another one 

Hopefully I'll catch Finn out of his burrow and be able to post a picture some time, he's a real beauty!


----------



## FaaFaa

Gosh, not even sure where to start. I used to be on here a long time ago. I have been in the T hobby since Feb. 2009. I'm a USMC wife, mother of 2, and a Preschool Teacher. I'm here to learn all I can about the hobby and plan to breed one day. Anything else you want to know, just ask.


----------



## NickolaiFinukov

*Nickolai*

Hey there, names' Nickolai. I'm here because I'm kind of new to the hobby and feel like it is great to get to know others in the hobby, especially since I have been taken by a fascination with trying to breed my girls now. Speaking of which, if I could get advice on whether I SHOULD breed my Grammostola Rosea, it would be much appreciated. 

I was introduced to the hobby by a shady pet store owner who was selling Rosies for 15 dollars on a one day sale and he convinced me to take her home. I was feeling down because our family cat had died while I was going to college and the house was feeling lifeless. But the rest of the family didn't want to invest in another feline. I was told a lizard would be ok to bring back as long as it was small.

I came home with a spider instead, at the lament of my mother and sister, and I'm GLAD THAT I DID! She's been a good girl...if only a little moody now...

It stayed there for the most part...until after about 3 or four years, I moved out with my girlfriend and she wanted one for herself because of how much I loved my baby Fasha, so I bought her a Avicularia Avicularia...

It all went downhill from there.

Glad to be here.


----------



## Tygir

Hi hi! I found this site while researching tarantulas and it looks like its going to be a huuuge help. I don't have any yet but, hopefully that will change in January when the reptile expo comes to my town!


----------



## CobaltRose

Hi, I'm Hannah. I'm an 18 year old engineering student from England. I got my first T, a juvenile Brachypelma Albopilosum, on Tuesday. I've always loved T's (animals of all kinds really). He/she is SUPER docile and sweet (if you can call a tarantula sweet). They're an awesome little critter <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widow lover

Hi everyone,  my name is Nick. This is my first forum to join, so I am inexperienced in that regard.
  I joined because I have a deep-seeded love for arachnids and all things "creepy crawly" 
 My friends and family, with the few exceptions, mainly just think Im nuts, so I am exited to be a part 
Of such a large group of like minded individuals! 
     I have been in the hobby for about 6 years now keeping various wild caught spiders, mantids and other specimens here and there, but I became hooked  after keeping Latrodectus M. For the past 4 years with much success .
    Anyways, I'm no good with introductions, it's good to be here and I'm exited to learn from everyone here.


----------



## KLBrunei

*Hello from Brunei*

Hi my name is Karl and I currently live in Brunei (South Asia). I look forward to having a look around.


----------



## Azarath

I've actually been here for a while, but this is finally my first time posting. I think... I can't remember. I just had to read the rules, so I'm assuming. Anyway, just wanted to make myself known. Got my first tarantula today, and I'm pretty psyched for what the future may hold. It's a juvenile and it's so adorable I don't even know where to begin. I could compare it to a kitten in a way. My real name isn't Azarath, but it's an online alias I use often, so feel free to call me as such. It's nice to be part of the group even if I am the noob everyone rolls their eyes at, lmao.


----------



## Crepers86

Hey there, I am new obviously, and my Name is Winston. This past weekend I attended my first Repticon, and my first reptile expo I was able to purchase something at. I picked up a juvy rose hair. I am very interested in this hobby of inverts and I hope to learn a lot more from being a member here. 

A little bit more about me. I am on disability for mental health issues (I have several emotional disorders). I am also a student at University of Phoenix (no I don't go to school online, we have three ground campuses in Houston). I am going to school for psychology. I want to work with troubled youth that are in and out of juvenile detention that suffer from a mental illness that may have committed their crime because of a mental illness. I just recently over came two huge feats in my life Addiction and Homelessness. 

I cannot wait to learn about this new found hobby and see what kind of "Trouble" I can get into with this new found hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Right, one of them introductionary descriptive thingies.

Well, name's Craig. Been interested in owning inverts for a good few years, namely scorps, but for one reason or another have never really been in a position to get started. I've often scoured the boards for the last 2-3 years looking for info on scorps and a few curiosity peeps into Ts. All changed a couple of weeks ago when during a little trip to get some supplies for our crested gecko, the missus managed to talk me into buying a T. We'd done a little research in the weeks leading up to it. So after seeing what this nice little independent pet store we go to had, we stopped off for a coffee and went straight back to buy our first T (and have since bought a very young sling too lol). 

Already the addiction has hit, and fully intend to revisit my want for a scorpion when we have our own place and more space. Already booked a weekend off in January to attend an arachnid show and see what we can pick up in both knowledge and possible new arrivals. 

So that's my little story =3 Shall get involved on the boards (including some info in the relevant thread on our Ts) and look forward to helping others as my knowledge increases as much as this board has unknowingly helped me/us.


----------



## Pokie Master

Hello everyone,

Name is Eric. I started with tarantulas back in 2003 and then had to get rid of what I had when I moved. I have recently gotten back into this hobby/breeding/recreation/experiment whatever you want to call it within the last year. I can say I've gotten back into it pretty hard core. I'm pretty knowledgable on T's but I finally joined Arachnoboards to converse with others in this subject and also to learn from others. I'm sure even the most experience person here can agree with me that you can never stop learning when it comes to T's. Once again hello everyone and I'm eager to get to talk and know some of you.


----------



## TomKemp

Hi, I'm Tom,
 I've been on here for a few months so I figured I should introduce myself.
 I'm just a big fan of tarantulas. I used to have a G. Rosea years back when I was in junior high school and got back into having T's about two years ago. In the process of digging
online for more and more information I stumbled across Arachnoboards. I find the site to be super informative and everyone on here seems very friendly. 
About me? Full time dad/family guy. Self employed, I've been a full time artist/illustrator for the past 14 years.


----------



## EODviper

*Newbie Intro*

Hello my name is Brian, I currently live in Wyoming. Very new to the hobby, just got my first T a B. Smithi sling. Does not appear to be a lot of people 
into this hobby in the area. If anyone is from the area i would love to hear from you.

I work in the Air Force as an EOD Tech. I am married, no kids though. Happy to be apart of this site. i look forward to getting to know all of you and making lots of friends:biggrin:


----------



## horanjp

Hello AB, I'm Patrick and I live in Northern VA. 
I've been a keeper for 4-5 years and an avid reader of the boards for the same amount of time. As one of the only credible collective of (english speaking) minds on the net, I've decided recently to become more involved in the discussions here. 
I have a bachelors in biology- I appreciate the scientific methods/approaches that some incorporate into their personal keeping style. I personally believe it is our duty to publish and share any and all scraps of knowledge that we might find were hard-earned or unusual about our pets. Not only is this information valuable to novices and pro keepers, but it is often valuable to science as well. Go try to find any hard-copy publication on Tarantulas outside of a rare/used books store and you'll see what I mean. The list is short. You are all amateur zoologists, never forget your duty to share what you've learned! Looking forward to communicating and learning from you all. 

Death to all 'care sheets'


----------



## dirtmonkey

Hey I'm Vincent.  I've been lurking a long time, and registered last year, but just finally went and got my Ts.  A couple of G. pulchripes.  They're what I wanted after not having any Ts for several years; something nice and easygoing. My last was an unknown species that was an escapee.  I got a hysterical phone call when it came dancing out from under the refrigerator one day, a month or two after it survived several massive bug-bomb attacks and was presumed dead.  It lived for 3-4 more years after that, even though it was a mature male.  Years before that it was a small group of some kind of pink toe (no one was sure of species) in a planted jungle terrarium that I really enjoyed, until I moved several states away for a while and had to sell it. I've kept at least one around for most of my life, and have been missing them.

I've kept all kinds of animals and fish and try to breed when I can.  My main other home hobby is being a plant geek, and my main thing outside that is getting out of town camping anf hiking as much as possible.

I'm interested in biotope enclosures, just for my own viewing pleasure - but it looks like for this species that won't work very well.  I'm considering some spineless Tephrocactus and dried grasses, but I guess that'll be about it.  Plenty of time, as they're still only about 1.5"-ish.

Last summer, in the central Oregon desert:







V


----------



## l1lthought

So, I'm new here! Hello! I live in the Valley aka Phoenix Az, but I am native to New England. I have a few dozen T's and I'm not sure if I can stop from getting more! Haha


----------



## Inverts4life1

*Self Introduction*

Hello all,

My name is Erik. Born and raised in Wisconsin and currently a junior in college. I'm an amateur entomologist and have been around inverts for most of my life. My other hobbies include herpetoculture and botany. I just have a couple pets right now but I am working on getting more. I'm a sucker for invertebrates and snakes and can't wait to continue adding to my wonderful pets. It would be great to get to know people from this site!


----------



## carbn8

Hello,

My names Jake, California native. I started keeping snakes about a year ago. I Just ordered my first T, and it should be here Thursday, a G. Rosea (hope that's right). Wish me luck!


----------



## Gail

*Hello Boy's (and Girl's) - I'm BACK!*

Not a new member - just long absent and completely T-less but recently found I CAN keep roaches again with a total change in husbandry to avoid the allergic response to the molds produced in colonies.  And even BETTER - when I contacted Kyle at roach crossing he explained that I may be able to even further eliminate allergic responses with cage cleanup crews!  Since I'll only be keeping them as pets this time there will also be controlled breeding - no more thousands of roaches, which could have been a contributing factor to the previous allergy development ::

[video=youtube;wQKKj_qeOBQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQKKj_qeOBQ[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoHum

Howdy all, recent California transplant that became fascinated with scorpions after finding one on an out building wall and deciding to play bug gladiator.. after a few impressive victories, I became thoroughly enamored with my recent catch to start researching and do a proper terrarium for it. Fast forward a few months, and now I have a second terrarium and I'm trying to decide what to stock it with!


----------



## Twin Fangs

Hello everyone!I am 15 and love tarantulas...all spiders really.I live in South Africa and started the spider hobby about a year ago.I  currently have a:T.Ockerti(F);B.Albobilosum(MM);B.Vagan(F);L.Parahybana(F);G.Pulchra(F) and a adult female black widow (Lactrodectus something:?).Glad to be part of this forum


----------



## TypicalCricket

Hey all! I'm an arachnid enthusiast from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. 
I first became interested in spiders a few years ago, when I was working as a framing carpenter. I would find little spiders crawling around the jobsite and take pictures of them in my spare time. Eventually, my interest led me to consider obtaining spiders as pets, which inevitably led me here.
I don't have any Ts yet; I'm in the process of getting everything I need together before I buy an actual spider (thinking B. smithi for my first)
Anyways, I'm sure I'll get to know a bunch of you in the coming months, so seeya round


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles

Hi Im Tom Iv Been On here A Couple Of Months Im 15 Years Old And Own Over 50 T'S Currently And Breed Snakes. And Keep Many Other Reptiles. And Id Be Happy To Help For Any Questions Iv Been In The Hobby 12 Years :3


----------



## Misty Day

Hi, my names Iris, I was born and still currently live in Dublin. I've been on AB for a little over a year now, my first t being a p.regalis, (Bad idea, I know) But i've done okay with her, no escapes, bites ect. Now a healthy 6' female. I'm 16 years old, female. My other hobbies are TV shows, American Horror Story, Game of Thrones & Dexter being my favorites. I'm very shy, sarcastic, and I act very impulsively, which gets me into bad situations, not just with buying t's. 

I'm generally friendly, so if anyone wants to chat, I'm on AB almost every day, so send me a message!


----------



## lalberts9310

Hey everyone! My name is Laureen, I have been on AB for almost 4 months, but never introduced myself properly (where is my manners?). I'm from Rustenburg, North West, South Africa, I have been in the hobby for over a year. I own two Ts currently, that will change in a weeks time when I order my next few Ts. I'm female, 21 years old, and I love tarantulas and other animals in general. When I don't work or am busy with my Ts, I enjoy spending my time around horses, riding horses, also camping and fishing. My first T is a Psalmopoeus Irminia (bought it before becoming a member on AB, and yes, not the best idea), but I was never overwhelmed by these species.. my second also being a psalmopoeus sp. And will be ordering a P.cambridgei and another P.Irminia. I'm a very bubbly person (I can mess around sometimes, in a good way hehe), i'm friendly, love meeting new people, I'm paranoid sometimes and may ask stupid questions so excuse me for that, overall I have a heart of gold. It's fun to be a part of the AB family  also, my english is not the best so please ignore my grammar, spelling, punctuation etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## VIP88420

Hi everyone,
Im Jeff. We have eight spiders between me my son, daughter, and girlfriend Jenny. I have a rose hair, obt, salmon pink, white stripe, two Chaco's, and two curly haired tarantulas. I just started collecting a few months ago. Totally addicted!!


----------



## Tarantula Fangs

What's up guys!? I'm 28 and a T owner, feel free to check me out on YouTube and Instagram.


----------



## arachnidsGrip

Hi fellow T owners!
I'm relatively new-ish to the hobby (over a year, I believe?) but I know what I'm doing! The hobby is strangely uncommon here in Western PA, which is surprising considering this state's knack for 'weird' pets.  Either way, I love all of my T's like they're my children (/that/ sounds a bit weird. Oops.) and I'm glad to see other people around with the same passion! I mainly draw in my spare time, and am looking into going into pediatric neurology (due to being epileptic myself) or art school. Clarinet is also something that holds my interest. I identify as they/them; don't worry, I don't bite! 
You guys seem really gr8t and it's exciting to be here! :::


----------



## rmattei

Hey all, 

I'm fairly new to the hobby, but been an avid enthusiast for quite some time.  I was always terrified of spiders when I was a kid, then I decided to learn more about them.  I watched some youtube channels and eventually followed some.  I started to realize that spiders were not something to fear, but instead something to observe, enjoy, and on some occasions to touch and let them crawl around on my hands.  I now have two Ts - Avicularia avicularia and Grammastola Rosea (Charlotte and Angelina).  I'm not definite of their sex as they are juvies, but I'm going with female until they tell me otherwise.  I love learning more about the hobby and have enjoyed reading posts here about the care of Ts.  I love watching mine and am happy to share my experiences.  I am near Boston, MA, where the hobby isn't huge, and most people think I'm weird.  I'm totally fine being the weird spider guy.


----------



## SpiderInTheBath

Hey! I'm Laura and I'm pretty new to both arachnoboards and keeping inverts. I got a job last year as an animal handler and found I really enjoyed working with the tarantulas (we have g. rosea/porteri and a. avicularia). I only have one right now, a G. pulchripes that is about a year and a half old. 

'Sup!


----------



## TheBeardedGhost

Hey guys,

I'm new to AB but I've been an active invert keeper my entire life. I currently keep scorpions, true spiders, roaches, mantids, reptiles (I know they have spines, but they're in a similar category), and tarantulas. My main focus is on tarantulas but I'm always looking for something new to keep and I love finding and researching new critters. I'm currently looking into getting a giant centipede and possibly an Axolotl.


----------



## NidDeCupaz

*heyy*

hello guys my name is Alexander..i live in greece and i have a male b. smithi!
i am new here and would like to join the community!


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Hello to all new members!


----------



## Snoo

Heya from South Africa ! Newly first time T owner and im blown away by these guys. They are absolutely amazing and really awesome to own. One does not simply buy only one T right ? so i got two on my first order :biggrin: - they are a     G.pulchripes sling & a B.boehmei sling. A good friend of mine got me into the hobby "Whaagh" (thanks buddy !) and I got to mention that I've got a slight phobia with them, so hopefully be a natural soon and handle them with ease.       Glad to be apart of the community ! !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Digby Rigby

Hello,

It has been ten years and I am just now posting in this thread.  Then again it took me ten years to realize I have been here for ten years. Havent been on in a while and would like to say thank you to those who  have been supportive over the years.

I registered here at the request of several people back in the day because we were selling roaches and other insects as alternative feeders.  My thing is reptiles monitors and tegus have a special spot with me.  have just reached the 2,000,000 in roach sales vootie.


----------



## Scubazaru

*Salutations*

I am Russell. I am from the US but I now live in Okinawa, Japan. I am retired military but now I work at a Scuba Diving Center (oh the hardship).  I fell upon this site attempting to find local breeders in the region that might be able to assist in my pursuit to obtain a Brachypelma smithi. I ended up taking my least preferred method and obtainined a specimen of what I believe to be Grammostola rosea from a local pet store here. I am really enjoying the hobby thus far and am afraid I may have been bitten (no pun) by the bug. I look forward to continued research using these forums as a resource and look forward to dialogue with the many members, experts, and supporters of the hobby that hang out here.


----------



## aurusantula

Hello! I'm Blaire, and I've been very interested in arachnids for the past 13 years but have only recently been able to start thinking about getting into the hobby. I plan to acquire my first tarantula by the end of this year.


----------



## Child0fwolf

*hello*

Hi arachnoboards peeps, thought I'd introduce myself.
My name is Sienna. I never pictured myself owning a tarantula. 
I was never a huge fan of spiders in general, especially big fuzzy ones.
Things changed after I got into photography and bought my first DSLR camera. I quickly became quite obsessed with taking pictures of spiders. For the first time I was able to get up close to these little creatures. 
I really grew to appreciate how amazing they were.

So fast forward with my growing obsession and the fiance and I stop by this pet shop for fun and they have a tarantula. It was like a switch flipped and I had a really really strong urge to get one. So for the last three or so months I have researched and scanned the internet, I bought the tarantula keepers guide and basically just researched, researched and researched. 

So yesterday I got my first tarantula.
I'm sure you can guess, but it's a rose hair. 
Don't have a clue about the sex yet but I've named the little fuzz butt Chappie.
I'm already really attached lol 

So yeah. 
That's basically it. Small spider obsession grew into owning my first tarantula and I'm really excited.


----------



## DVirginiana

Figured I'd introduce myself here.  I've been keeping reptiles since I was twelve and recently got into tarantulas.  Right now I have a G. rosea adult female, B. smithi juvenile male, and an adult female wolf spider and several of her babies that I'm raising (not tarantulas, but still).


----------



## Viscus

Hello everyone! Viscus here. I am new to the hobby, and have fallen in love with my little babies Burry (A. chalcodes), and Trouble (G. rosea). I got the both of them about a month ago, after my fiirst sling died within hours of receivig it (A G. rosea named Lilla Bit). So, having tons of questions, and seeking help from others I joined this forum. Nice to meet everyone!.


----------



## HeroinProject

My  name is Dan and I'm founder and director of media productions for Heroin Project. I produce media via filmed documentaries, commercials, posters, billboards and films of actual events or reenactments to major urban cities in the north east mid-Atlantic regions that avert new addictions in the age range of 13-25 years old.  Why am I here? We are looking for a local breeder/handler of colorful large tarantulas, snakes and or scorpions in our newest media campaign. Or to purchase the same colorful tarantulas. We are located in York, Pa. which is in south central Pa.. close to Baltimore and Philadelphia. 
Please respond to dan@heroinproject.org. 
www.heroinproject.org 
Your assistance helps to save lives! 

Thank you!!


----------



## Creeper

Greetings Arachnoboard, thanks for allowing me into your community. I am a long time animal enthusiast, and have had several different pets over the years. A couple months back my youngest son, who is 3 asked if he could get a new pet, the pet he wanted most was a tarantula, so we ended up with "Webster," a young G. rosea, (it's about 70mm right now)  like the one I had as a kid. I'd forgotten how much I love collecting inverts but having Webster brought it all back, I have since added an adult male Avic to our collection. Though he was in rough shape when I bought him I hope to get at least a few months enjoyment out of him before he passes. Now I am in the market for an orchid mantis to raise over the summer.


----------



## SpiderBoo

*Hi*

Hi

People call me Boo, I'm 27 and I've just recently acquired 4 albos and 2 albiceps, they're all slings and I have no idea what to do with them. My friends also gave me a bunch of dubia roach nymphs and a few adults and also lateralis nymphs. So I'm here and in my experience people who keep exotic pets are the friendliest pet owners. So yes, Hi.


----------



## cyborg

*Hey everybody!!*

Hi! I love insects and spiders and I love catching and observing them.
I've kept wooly bear caterpillars before and they had successfully turned into beautiful moths.
I then released them. Right now, in Canada, it's too cold outside to find any insects or spiders.
but spring is almost here so I'll get to see them again soon. 
I'd also like to get a pet tarantula, but my parents won't let me. 
I am especially fond of moths and butterflies because they are cute and harmless.
Well, that's all for now


----------



## TheInv4sion

Hi I'm new to arachnoboards. I just got into the hobby a month ago but I've been wanting some Ts for quite some time. I'm 17 in California. I own 6 Ts, some pedes, and a dog


----------



## Mhairi Sneddon

*New to the hobby*

Hi everyone. I got a Brachypelma Smithi sling just around 4 weeks ago after much debating with my husband who considered himself an arachnophobe however he likes our little pet very much now and is quite taken by him so this is great news to me. I have been told by others in the hobby that my sling looks very pale for a smithi and could be an albino - is this even possible? I have attached a picture. Obviously I am unsure if it is male of female but I have named it Boris  i have already been critisized for my set up so when he molts I will buy a more appropriate container and have been told to use a little fake leaf as a hide.


----------



## Cmpsp1

Hello everyone, I am a naturalist at a state park, I have had tarantulas since I was 9 years old....I am much older now LOL.
My oldest T is a G. rosea named Charlotte I got her as a sling 27 years ago.

I have over 30 T's currently most are NW species some arborials many terrestrials.
Just now getting into the pokies.

When I first got started in keeping T's only place you could find them was at the zoo or a science lab....my next door neighbor was a college biology professor and his hobby was breeding and keeping various Tarantula species.

So glad to see the hobby really taking off.
I love reading all the experiences others have had raising these wonderful creatures fro sling to adulthood.  Glad to be 
welcomed into this forum. Looks like I am in good company.


----------



## Dave Marschang

Hello,
Dave and Amy here. Mostly it will be Dave typing cuz well......I just don't shut up most times.
Our collection went from 10 T's to 23 at tinley park last weekend, and I think we ordered another 20 last night from Tbreeders.
there was not a single G.Pulchra at tinley park and I just have to have them. lol
I am more into your large, slow, new world terrestrials and my wife is more into your large, fast, old world arboreals. Which makes me scream like a girl, when she has one teleport up her arm while transferring enclosures.
as of yet we only have one breeding age tarantula (a beautiful P. cambridgei I won in a raffle at arachnogathering) and the rest are all juveniles and slings.
that's us in a nutshell. hope to meet lots of people here and learn lots from the experts.


----------



## jo1718

Hello, i'm Josh. I'm an avid insect collector and like to learn as much as i can. I like to learn about thier environment and am planning on turning my garden into a habitat for a variety of species


----------



## nitekram

*Hello*

Hello, new to the hobby. Had one earlier in life - Red Rump. Bought one for my son, Rose Hair.

Thanks,


----------



## WindedFatnNasty

Hello my fellow arachnid enthusiasts!
My name is Austin. I"m 23 years old and I live in South Carolina, USA!
I have always had a fascination with creepy crawlies ever since I could remember but I really owe it all to my mother who allowed me to get my first T when I was 13. Of course it was the hobby classic, G rosea. I really enjoy the community here and look forward to learning a lot and sharing experiences with you guys and gals!


This is a pic of yours truly! I'm definitely a goober and I like to have fun. Hence the goofy face! :sarcasm:
Thanks for making me feel welcome!
Oh and I'm sure you're wondering about my Forum name, its just my PlayStation network name and I decided to use the same one here.


----------



## RytoXalen

*Introductions I guess?*

Hi all! My name is Troy and after about 6 months or so of following the excellent T-Hobbyist community on YouTube I decided it was time to put the kibosh on my dwindling arachnophobia by getting a T of my very own. So I now have Minion, my thusfar unsexed A. Avic. It's only been about 4 days or so but it's been a treat coming home from work everyday to see the "redecorating" going on in the enclosure I got it.


----------



## baijuncheng

Well, I guess I should introduce myself, since I will most likely be hanging around here for quite some time.
My name is John, I am a Brit who has been living in China for the last three years or so. I have always had an interest in spiders, I liked to play with them in the garden as a child and although my family were terrified of them, the house spiders were always welcome in my bedroom.
I currently watch 2 Ts and 5 Scorps. My girlfriend isn't a big fan of the spiders, but thinks the scorpions are cool. I was already keeping some as of yet unidentified Heterometrus scorpions, and a P. imperator when I visited a restaurant where they served scorpions as food. I bought some and had a go, wasn't bad. I looked up the species and as far as I can tell, they were Mesobuthus martensii. I found some for sale, presumably to be used as food judging from the price, so I bought one. I intend to get some more of those and house them together at some point.

Anyway, that's me. I am happy to be a part of this community and hope to gain a lot of knowledge from you more experienced keepers.


----------



## killainstinct

Hi guys, brand new to the hobby and brand new to this forum.

Did a fair bit of reading before purchasing my first T.

Bought a little Euathlus sp Red, adult female (I hope).


----------



## Rob T

*Hello from Thailand*

My name is Rob I currently live in Chiang Mai, Thailand. I started a wildlife website for all aspects of Thai flora and fauna, with a few contibuters from around the country. We have over 4000 images, including Archnids, I am hoping we can get some species ID's resolved. Just incase anyone is interested here's the site. http://www.farangsgonewild.com/


----------



## Anthony Batista

Hello everyone, I've been stalking this hobby from afar, glad to finally introduce myself. I wouldn't have said i had a phobia, but bugs definitely creeped me out. Then almost out of nowhere, I was overwhelmed with a fascination of these beautiful creatures, I just had to get my hands on some of them. I admit i did impulse buy a few more Ts than i  should have, (most being under 1") but i got a good book on Ts and this forum has been really helpful. They seem to be doing good so far, a few even molted which was really cool. Anyways, I'm looking forward to improving my knowledge of inverts and being apart of this amazing community.


----------



## Yanose

Hey all my name is Jesse I have been in the hobby for some time I bread Avics at one point about ten years back I live around Spokane WA and am trying to see if 
we still have any T breeders in spokompton I am going to get back into it and since I sold most of my Ts long ago it will be awhile till my little slings grow up to have 
slings of their own. I am wondering who is breeding what kind of tarantulas in Spokane and surrounding areas.


----------



## Felidae

Hello! My name is Veronika, I'm 32 years old Hungarian girl, and I living at Switzerland. Around 18 years ago I started to deeply in terraristik/herpetoculture. I have had some spiders before, but I was always a reptile gal. Now something happened.. I started to collect them and love more and more


----------



## BerleyQubed

Hi, I'm Berley. I'm pretty new to this hobby. I currently only own three Tarantulas. But that'll be changing soon. Come say hi, I'd like to make some friends ^^


----------



## Furf

Hi My name is Chris and I am Terrified of Spiders. Now on that note I have a P. Scrofa sitting on my desk in her/his ( going with her) box. http://imgur.com/a/7ohHw 

Now in all seriousness I am scared of spiders. I have been dealing with this fear for many many years. But I do like to take on my fears head on. On the other hand cats and dogs are great but Nope I like something a little different. So on that note. Tarantulas it is. 

This is my second T I had a Rose hair when I was in high school... Needless to say he had to go. Mom was not approving of that. Now 14 years later I have my own place and my own T. And I think I am slightly addicted already. I have been looking into other Docile T's that are slow moving to observe maybe to handle. This little one is a speed demon. And terrifies me. So I am looking to get either a Chilean Flame (euathlus sp) red or Pink Zebra Beauty (Eupalaestrus campestratus)

To be a 100% honest the BIG spiders like the B smithi freak me out.  Pretty but TOO big. But anyway I wanted to say Hi and introduce myself.


----------



## Laurens

*New in here *

hello arachnidhobbyists !!

My name is Laurens, Iam a arachnidhobbyist for almost 14 years.
At the moment I am busy with a project about the recluse venom and possibillity's for treatment.
When the first documents are finished I'll post some of the manual scripts if you're interested 
about the spiders I keep at home ? you'll see the photo's coming

kind regards,

From the Netherlands

Laurens


----------



## Gembone

*Howdy*

Greetings everyone.

My name is Greg, and our family just got a new GBB Sling. My youngest daughter spent 3 years trying to convince my wife to allow her to get a tarantula.
Her perseverance and determination won out and we now have a Sling. The wife has also now conceded on letting me get one as well!

I hope learn a lot from the great members here, and hopefully share some knowledge and fun, as I take the journey with my family into this great crawly world.  

Greg M.


----------



## BugMasterD

*Hello, all!*

Hey, everyone! Name's Dakota, Username comes from a nickname I picked up at work, since I was the only guy with an invert collection. But I consider myself a novice, still.

I'm glad to be a part of this forum, and excited to absorb some of your knowledge!


----------



## Kerensa

Hello everyone!

I'm Kerensa, and I own a Red Rose Tarantula. He is my best friend. The true reason I signed up for this website is because I need some help to understand my friend a little more and make sure to keep him healthy.


----------



## ratluvr76

Kerensa said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm Kerensa, and I own a Red Rose Tarantula. He is my best friend. The true reason I signed up for this website is because I need some help to understand my friend a little more and make sure to keep him healthy.


nice to meet you. Welcome to the boards. After you read this thread linked here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...read-how-to-really-take-care-of-your-G.-rosea. Spend some time reading threads new threads, old threads, whatever catches your attention. Don't be afraid to ask questions. There's a wealth of knowledge here. I'm sure you will be able to find everything you need.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aurusantula

Hello friends, I'm Allos and I have been very interested in tarantulas since I was very young and am hoping to get more involved in the arachnocommunity, as well as get some pointers on where to get a first tarantula from.


----------



## Ripa

Hi, my real name is Brandon, but I prefer the nickname "Ripa", as it's stuck with me for a few years now throughout various message boards (now if only I could get my friends to catch on lol). Anyways, I've been interested in animals since I was a child and even have pictures of me as an infant playing with little plastic animal figurines. I began collecting my first exotics in 3rd grade, where I transitioned from betta and goldfish to amphibians. I've owned a number of animals since, and have progressively learned better care techniques over the course of time. Unfortunately, my family and I aren't in the best financial shape, so my collection is somewhat limited at the moment, however, I believe I'm more than prepared (as far as ownership knowledge goes) for many creatures to come and hope to add more 'pedes in the future to my invert collection. I'm currently a wildlife science undergraduate student but have determined that once I go to grad school, I'd love to work in the field of oddball arthropods, as there's much opportunities to be had with such an enigmatic realm of zoology. Most notably, chelicerates and myriapods are my fields of prime interest (however, even basic zoology appeals to me in various forms). I currently own a few herps, birds, inverts and a dog. 
In the past I've owned....
.... many goldfish, betta fish, a big fat White's tree frog, ornamental fire-bellied toads, American toads, American green tree frogs, green anoles, Yemen chameleons, Jackson's chameleons, Cuban knight anoles, a rough green snake, ribbon snakes, Eastern garter snakes, a plumed basilisk, a bearded dragon, a Saharan uromastyx, hissing roaches, an array of phasmids, Chinese mantids, emperor scorpions, a few tarantulas, hedgehogs, ferrets, a rat and some others I probably missed.... 
Now all that remains are my recent invert additions as well as my gradually aging vertebrate pets (and _G. rosea_, whose been around FOREVER). 
I hope my past pet ownership experiences can prove useful as far as properly informing aspiring owners on these boards goes. One day I'd love to do chameleons again (notably Jackson's and panthers).


----------



## gcandd

*New member, lurked a while*

Retired pharmacist, nothing but a rose hair and some crickets still alive.  2 cats, rottie dog.  Enjoying reading and learning lots.  Son had some mexican red knee/legs? types but none lived long (this was over 30 years ago, plus son had a few snakes, no idea what kind.  Reading here, sons tarntulas may have been males.)
Wife afraid of tarantulas, why we got one to learn more about spiders.  Eats good, not molt yet. Added more dirt after finding out about the fall thing. Keep things dry, got water bowl not near edge though. Rose hair dont climb much anyways.
That is us.
Nice forum.


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Welcome to everyone new!!


----------



## funkadelichika

Hello my names Val. I've lurked on the boards for a little while now. Looking up info when needed but never really posting till now. 
I live in BC Canada and have relatively recently got into the Tarantula Hobby. I love my Ts and am glad to be here! :love:


----------



## MissyMaguire

Hey  <3

I'm Leslie ( or just call me by my user name "Missy" ).

I first heard about your boards from "TarantulaGuy1976" on YouTube.  

I've been the worst arachnophobe for as long as I can remember.   The movie "Arachnophobia" gave me NIGHTMARES for YEARS LOL.

Long story short, I no longer have a fear of them - and I'm getting my first 3 beginner breeds ( B Smithi, P Metallica & G Pulchra ) hopefully by the end of this year.


----------



## xFujimoto

Hello..!

My name is Kinsey/Fuji and I'm very excited to be here! I've been lurking for awhile but I've finally started to get my butt in gear as far as posting is concerned. I'm eager to learn as much as I can and meet others! Can't wait to get into the swing of things here! :biggrin:


----------



## FireSpider

Hello! I'm not exactly new to keeping tarantulas, but am just getting back into the hobby after six years without any pets. It was triggered by my fiancé buying me a rose hair for my birthday, which reminded me how much I love things with eight legs. Currently I only have the rose hair, but I'm going to the Hamburg show in June with the intention of picking up several more Ts. After all, as I'm sure everyone here realizes, tarantulas are like potato chips: nobody can have just one. :

I found these forums looking for information on husbandry and it's great that there's so much accurate information out there now. Figuring out how to keep Ts was a lot more difficult when I bought my first ones 15 years ago.

Anyway, looking forward to participating in the discussions!


----------



## Hisserdude

*Hi!*

Hi, after a few years of lurking I have finally joined this forum, even though I only have one T, lol! I have one female Chilean rose hair, (can't remember the scientific name right now), named Rosie, (I know, real original, right?). I have had her for nearly 5 years now, and hope to have her for many more! My main interest has been keeping darkling beetles and various roach species, but having many darkling beetle species means having lots of surplus larva, so I'm looking into keeping some more spiders! This coming summer I'm hoping to find some folding trap door spider, some nice wolf spiders, and possibly some grass spiders. Anyways, glad to be part of this forum!


----------



## jkelly

*Yay!*

Excited to be here.  I've gained so much invaluable knowledge from this site already - thanks all!!!  Reading Schultz & Schultz cover to cover twice is only the beginning for sure.

My addiction has already taken me from 1 to 11 Ts in a span of 3 weeks. IN LOVE with these fuzzy beasts :love:


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Hello and welcome aboard to you guys and gals!


----------



## sdsnybny

High All!!
My name is Steve and I'm a  long time member of AA....er the T hobby. 
I've always been fascinated by all of natures wonderful creatures.
Although it's been 25+ years since I had T's I'm back at the hobby!! This can be quite addictive. 
I have purchased these little cuties for a start. The sub adult Rosies were bought from local CL listing, its a shame people 
buy them without knowing whats in store regarding there needs and habits.
Ive already consumed many threads/post in search of the best advice. Thank you all for the great info.
Looking forward to great experience.
(2) G. rosea one pcf one brcf 3-4
A. avicularia cb 1/2
A. vericolor cb 1/4 - 3/8
P. metallica cb 1.5 - 2
G. pulchripes cb 3/4 - 1
A. sp blue velvet cb 3/4 - 1
A. geroldi cb 1.5
A. aurantiaca cb 3/4 - 1
P. irminia cb 3/4-1


----------



## pepey05

*Hello from across the pond*

Hi to all my American friends,
I am a lady from North England. I have only been in the hobby a year, but I love it! I love all living creatures and would do anything to help them. In some ways I prefer them to us! I breed butterflies and moths, so through another forum I met a lady who kept Ts and started asking questions. Not long after that I acquired my first T. These are my beautiful eight legged friends in order of purchase:
G rosea
B emilia
B smithi
A geniculata
L parahybana
G pulchra
P sazimai

My youngest is the G pulchra, only about 1.5" and my eldest is the A genic, a three year old beautiful female.

Anyway look forward to discussing all things T with you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## P miketallica

Hi all
I'm new to the hobby. I was introduced to it by my girlfriend who currently has a breeding project going on with P metallicas. Ive learned a lot from her but I'm always eager to learn more. I always considered myself an arachnophobe but once I started watching tarantulas and learning more about them I realized what fascinating creatures they are.  

I've started out with 2 tarantulas. I have a Brachypelma vegans (Mexican red rump) and a wild caught Aphonapelma chalcodes) 
I love feeding them roaches and crickets and seem obsessed with photographing them every chance I get.
I look forward to posting pics, getting advice, and reading about everyone else's experience. 
Cheers
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandbenderCa

Hi everyone!

I'm very much new to the Tarantula hobby - we took our kids to the Bug Zoo in Victoria, BC when we were there for a visit about 6 months ago. I held my first
tarantula (I believe it was a B. smithi) and have been totally fascinated with spiders (and tarantulas specifically) ever since, especially their senses (how they
see/"hear"/"taste" etc)! I've been devouring information since then, and around the same time that I got my first T's I got copies of The Tarantula Keeper's Guide,
Foelix's "Biology of Spiders", and "Spider Behaviour" (edited by Herberstein)... I'm also a bibliophile so this was an extra special treat, they're all such 
*excellent* books and I'm learning tons of fascinating stuff all the time, can't keep my nose out of em 

I have 2 T's right now (we'll see how long it is before I manage to convince my wife that we need more)... a 1.5" or 2" G. pulchripes and a B. vagans that was
about 1/2" or 3/4" before it molted today 

So far I haven't been able to get any good pictures but hopefully soon - the CGK has been sealed inside his cave (hide/burrow) for about 11 days now, I'm
pretty sure s/he's molted already but hasn't come out yet to show off it's new suit :/

Really enjoying this forum/site so far, such a wealth of info! Anyways, I look forward to chatting with you all!

-Rudy


----------



## Chilopoda704

Hello.
My interest in this hobby started several years ago when I visited a museum with a special Arachnid exhibit.  I was absolutely amazed.  I did a little research and at the next Reptile Show I attended, I bought the only Giant Vinegaroon I found at the show.  It couldn't have been much larger than .5 inches with a missing telson and red pedipalps.  I was excited to finally start my collection and from that point, I was hooked.
Currently, my interest has peeked in centipedes and I have slowly been growing my collection.  
I'm looking forward to finally being able to really utilize this wonderful site.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## dupuis1980

*thanks for having us*

hi im dave im 35  just popped my cherry with a beautiful female ( at least to my sexing) orange bitty thing.   im so excited to have her and am now looking for a singapour blue and a p metallica next.  im excited with my new friend and not looking forward to his first ambush on me


----------



## owlbear

Hello all! Im a 27 year old biology major who finally has had the opportunity to get into tarantulas, something I've wanted to do since I was a kid. I used to raise mantids and butterflies - might get back into mantids too, anyone else raise those?I've been lurking for a while and figured I'd jump in. My tarantulas are all slings - I enjoy watching things grow and don't mind the waiting.

0.0.1 avicularia versicolor "Cupcake" (just molted!)
0.0.1 brachypelma smithi "Cherry Cordial"
0.0.1 brachypelma Emilia "Red Velvet"
0.0.1 hapalopa sp. Columbia large "Punkin' Pie"
0.0.1 psalmopoeus irminia "Rooibos"
0.0.1 paraphysa scrofa "Oolong"
0.0.1 grammostola pulchripes "Honeybush"
0.0.1 acanthoscurria geniculata "Gelato"

I also keep dwarf retics and crested geckos and have a dearly spoiled Central American boa. So while I'm relatively near to tarantulas, I'm not new to exotic pets and their specific needs. Anyway, glad to be here, I'll try to post some pictures when I have time. In the meantime I love seeing everyone else's leggy babies.


----------



## TheWood

*With a Bang!*

How's it going everyone!?
My name is Zach and I live in Clearwater Florida. After months of convincing my wife to let me keep some T's she finally said yes when an opportunity came along that I could not pass up. A friend offered me a Singapore Blue Female           (Lampropelma Violaceopes) with a 10gal enclosure for free. So BANG first T and I sure picked a winner. A lot of what I read says DO NOT choose these as a first T because they are a little more work than most, not to mention fast and potent and usually wake up on the wrong side of the web. She's about 4 inches right now and probably due to molt in the next month or so, excited for that! Amazingly she's pretty chill, for now. I wanted to re-do her enclosure to make it a little better than what she was already in, so bought some stuff made it real nice for her (should have had my wife film the re-house had I known) she wanted nothing to do with the deli cup I planned to use for her transfer. Went straight up my arm and just hung out. When it was time to go to the new and improved mini bedroom version of Malaysia a tap on the rear and she casually walked down my arm and into her new home. Don't plan to hold her ever only because she doesn't need the stress, but good to know she is relatively calm. Named her Neytiri! Whelp that's it for now! Glad to finally be a part of the T community and I plan on growing my collection soon, looking forward to learning as much as possible about these amazing creatures!


----------



## alexb2000

*Hello*




Hello All,

After a month of researching on this and several others I purchased my first T. (pictured above) from the Greenville repticon. Her name is Mona and she is a B. Albopilosum. I look forward to her first molt in my care so that I can verify her sex. I'm not much for long winded posts but please feel free to PM any advice you could give me to help get this girl big and strong.

Thank you,
Alex


----------



## xellosoLNG

*Self Intro Xello from AB, Canada ;D*

I guys, My name is Xello, I'm from Alberta, Canada. just turned 21 woohoo, I'm a freekin' adult :laugh: 
I just want to know more about T's. and was actually looking for the Forum/Thread for the Classifieds for Tarantula specimens in Canada. I could not find it in the Forum Tab  Anyways. Thanks everybody and have a great day   Been collecting Spiders/Tarantula since 5 years Old 

My Inverte Pals are as Follows 107x in counting I think 

Acanthoscurria Theraphosoides 3x 

Avicularia Minatrix 3x

B. Smithi     3x
B. Verdezi    3x
B. Vagans    3x
B. Albo       2x
B. Albi        2x
B. Boeh       3x
B. Aura        2x

Ceratogyrus Darilingi            2x
Ceratogyrus Marshalli          2x
Cyriopagopus Schioetdei       2x
Chilobrachys Fambriatus        2x
Chilobrachys Fumosus           3x

Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens     4x

Ephenobopus Murinus        3x

Grammostola Rosea RCF    2x
Grammostola Pulchra    3x

Hapalopus sp. Colombia   2x
Haplopelma Lividum       2x

Heteroscodra Maculata    2x

Hysterocrates cf. Gigas    2x

Lasiodora Parahybana     3x
              Difficilis         3x

Monocentropus Balfouri  6x (Communal Setting)

Nhandu Chromatus  2x
Pelenobius Muticus    3x

Poeci.  Miranda   1x
          Ornata    3x
          Regalis    3x
          Subfusca Highland  2x

Psalmpoeus Cambridgei  2x
                  Pulcher     2x
                  Irminia       2x

Pterinochilus Murinus    3x

Stromatopelma Calciatum   3x

Theraphosa Blondi    4x
                 Stirmi     4x

Thrixopelma Ockerti  3x

Xinethis Immanis     3x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

Welcome to all, enjoy the hobby


----------



## beetlequeen

*Hello Everyone!*

Hello all! 

I'm Lindsay, a 29 year old entomology student living in Southern California. I have a bunch of bugs that I'll detail in the pets section. I've been browsing this site for years, but finally joined because I wanted to leave a review for a breeder I've had great experiences with. Now that I'm a member, I'm hoping to get more involved and learn more about the different bugs out there I could get, and how to better care for the ones I already have!

*EDIT*

So, I noticed the pet list thread is closed, so I thought I'd list them here:

2 Phanaeus vindes rainbow dung beetles
3 Blue death feigning beetles
3 Black death feigning beetles
2 Australian spiny leaf insects
3 Ghost mantis nymphs
3 Dead leaf mantis nymphs
2 Spiny leaf mantis nymphs
3 Giant Tanzanian Whip spiders
2 Diabolical ironclad beetles
4 Eastern Hercules beetle larvae


----------



## lucaturo

*Introduction*

Hello I am Luca from Italy. I like arachnids particularly spiders and scorpion...I started  3 years ago to breed tarantulas and two weeks ago I bought my first scorpion. In my house I have :

Lasiodora parahybana 1.0.0
Chilobrachys sp Vietnam blue  0.0.1
Pterinochilus murinus RCF 0.0.1
Ceratogyrus darlingi 0.0.1
Cyriocosmus bertae 0.0.1
Brachypelma smithi 0.0.1
2x Heteropoda venatoria 0.0.1
Damon diadema 0.1.0
Heterometrus petersii 0.0.1
Heteropoda lunula0.0.1


----------



## snakemanvet

*Hello*

Hey guys and gals,looking to learning more about scorpions.After a lot of reading I will be getting ,the Arizona bark scorpion.I like that they are communal.So anyone has anything that can help me along my new adventure.


----------



## SoulSpiegel12

Hi. My name is Tyler and I'm 19 years old. I'm from Indiana (northwest area). I currently own a b smithi juvenile (got it from a reptile show unsexed) and a dog. I took interest in Tarantulas through watching videos and reading on them.


----------



## roman

Hi there, My name is Roman, 31 years old and I live in The Netherlands with my partner and two kids. Just started with the hobby and I will soon (within a couple of days) receive my first spider. Its a holothele incei I bought from Martin at bugzuk. I also own a desert iguana and two turkish van cats. My girlfriend absolutly hates spiders and I told her that the incei wont get bigger than a few centimers  So excited! Can't wait!


----------



## KevinsWither

Hi, I am Kevin. I live in Arizona, am a freshman in high school, and have 2 Carolina mantis along with a unknown mantis that I found. And crickets.


----------



## jclyde13

I'm Jesse, I'm from Louisville, Kentucky. I'm 19 (I'll be 20 in 2 weeks), and my main hobby is actually fish keeping; my dad got me hooked on that hobby as soon as I was old enough to begin to comprehend it (though I don't think he ever expected that I would someday be more obsessed with it than he was...). I've always been interested in tarantulas as well, to some degree; at least enough so to say that I was going to get one someday. Several months ago, I came across a fairly large Phidippus audax while I was at work, so I caught it and stuck it in a PowerAde bottle with some holes in the cap, and began looking up info on potentially keeping it as a pet. Long story short, that resulted in a lot of browsing on this forum in particular, which piqued my interest in tarantulas, and after a couple months of research, I decided to buy my first T last month, a juvie Brachypelma albopilosum (I'd guess she's something like 2.5-3"). The more time I spent reading about T's online, the more I wanted to branch out and get a few more species, so yesterday I actually spent nearly half a paycheck on my first online order lol (T's are more expensive than I thought). Should be receiving a 2.5" female B. smithi, 1.5" B. albiceps, and 3.5-4" Aphonopelma chalcodes on Wednesday, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## derp

hello,
My name is Ryan, and I have been in the hobby for a little while now, and have 9 tarantulas and a scorpion (hopefully more soon). I am currently going to school to be a pharmacist, and raising arachnids is one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## REvan342

Hello, my name is Rex Evans. I'm 22, and a full time college student.

I'm new to the hobby, and am very interested in centipedes. Advice would be nice XD

Anyways thanks for having me, see you around 

(Btw to the person who replied to my email, thanks much... I very much appreciate the help.)


----------



## Chacostripes

*Hello*

Hello y'all,
My name is Loni. I am new to arachnoboards and new to tarantula collecting. My first T was a rose hair (how topical). Unfortunately after 4 years of having my sweet Cricket, my cats got into the tank and murdered her. So I took a 2 year break and am back at it with a vengeance. I now have 6 Ts and love them all. I have no interest in breeding. I just like watching them and taking notes on them. Something about watching them makes me feel happy. It is my goal to have every species of Grammostola. There is something beautiful about their subtle beauty. 

I am a happy wife and proud new mommy. Aside from my T pals I have 2 dogs (jack russell terriers) and 1 cat (I found her at 2 weeks old abandoned. I hand raised her) I also have a 60 gallon fish tank.  Well this is me.I look forward to hearing from some of you and utilizing you guys as resources in the likely chance that I need help. 

Loni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DreamTek

*Hello Arachno-haven!*

Hello everyone I'm just a kid trying to make a living in the world! Currently unemployed lost both of my part time jobs, trying to find a new one. When I was 18 my parents kicked me out but luck was on my side and my girlfriends parents took me in, great people they are just pretty awkward. But anyhow if you want to her more about my sob story PM me. 

I got a big interest in the animal world I love all things big, or small, creepy, or crawly. Except Black Widows, and Brown Recluses, I'm a huge fan of spiders! More specifically tarantulas. I don't have much money and sneaking in Ts' into the house is hard so I only own 5 tarantulas all raised from slings. I will post pics on my blog or wherever is appropriate so follow along i'd appropriate it. I live in Mesa Arizona, where heroin is at large, me knowing due to the fact that I am an ex-heroin addict, almost 3 years clean now. Careful if you bring teens into this town. 

I AM CURRENTLY LOOKING TO FIND A FEMALE ANTILES PINK TOE TARANTULA FOR MATING IF YOU GOT A GIRL I'D PUT MY BOY ON THE LINE TO SEE IF WE CAN GET SOME SLINGS A' BREWING. :

Peace and all the luck in the world to whoever is reading!


----------



## llencelyn

After thinking about if off and on for over a year, I've finally acquired my first tarantula - a g. rosea christened "Captain Banana Muffin".

Even with a copy of The Tarantula Keeper's Guide in hand, I suspect I'm in for a bit of an adventure, so I'm glad to have found a community like this one!

So, here I am. Hello!


----------



## africanbugkilla

*Greetings from Darkest Africa*

Hi All,

Thanks for the add. My name is Scott, I work in Eastern Equatoria, South Sudan! I'm originally from South Africa, and when there, I live in Cape Town.  Africa has a huge amount of animals, birds, bugs and spiders. Having been born and raised in the South African bush, I figured that I had a fair handle on a most of the common stuff and even a couple of the rarer items! That was until coming here to South Sudan! I have been captivated by all the birds, bugs and spiders I've seen! We have 5 orphaned (parents shot by locals) antelope that we have hand-reared. The place is just teaming with all kinds of creepy crawlies if you open your eyes!

I saw a baby black - tarantula-like spider a few months ago (inch and a half leg tips front to back), took a photo and forgot about it. Recently a friend up the road took a photo of the same kind of spider but probably 3-4 times the size! I wish to identify it and that is why I joined your webpage! here is a pic of the spider!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher

Hello all, 
My name is Summer and I am in Florida. I fell down the rabbit hole of tarantula love my freshman year of college, raising two slings (B. albopilosum and a B. vagans) to adulthood. After rehoming them due to moves and life, I'm back in the tarantula world now, enjoying my growing collection. I think of tarantulas as living jewels and love watching them grow and display their natural elegance and behavior. Thanks for the add, I am loving the forum, advice, photos and people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nymira

My name is Erin.  I'm living in Texas right now with my husband, two dogs, and lots of fish... and I'm here because tomorrow I'm bringing home an Avicularia urticans sling tomorrow  
I've been lurking here reading pretty much everything I could find while my account was being activated, also bought a book and have been looking around the interwebs so hopefully I'm prepared... but we will see!  Hopefully I can keep her well.  I'm so excited to own my first arachnid (not counting the poor orb spider I found when I was probably five, kept without permission in horrible conditions, handled, and dropped to her death because I was five and not very smart :cry: )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Burchling

Hi, my name is Jason, and I'm addicted to tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexcta

Hello!

My name is Alex, i'm from Romania and i've been keeping tarantulas for 3 years. It all started with a G.rosea and a L.parahybana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SnowMonkey

Greetings from New Orleans.

I started keeping my friend's G. rosea and got hooked 

I have 

1 female L. geometricus (had a mactans too, but she died)
1 eggsack from a Gasteracantha cancriformis (mother died)
a bunch of comb footed spiders (I think), mostly slings.

4 emperor scorpions, 2 female, 2 male.

1 male P. murinus (OBTs are a delight)
1 male P. pulcher (sweet fuzzy thing)

1 2 inch milipede (Narceus americanus, I think)

2 ridiculous purse dogs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prle

Hello everyone.

My name is Zoran, but all my friends calls me Prle. I'm new in this hobby and at this moment I own one little Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens with boddy length od 3.2 cm, but I'm already thinking about one Avicularia versicolor sling.
I hope we'll have a nice time here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OutsideAgent

*Hello...*

Hi there, I hope you're all well!

I'm Alex I'm currently a full time student who works part time. I have always had an interest in marine and freshwater biology along with a keen interest in entomology however my recent purchase, a membership for the AES, has got me into arachnology and I have recently bought my first tarantula, Erbium, who is doing fantastic and settling into his new home well! 

I decided to make this profile to meet and share/discuss my new hobby with other like minded people as my family and friends give me concerned fearful looks whenever I talk about it! :biggrin::sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PetitFruit

Hi, I'm from switzerland I'm 20.

Sorry for my bad english but I try to learn as much as I can. 


I have few tarantulas Im a beginner and Im here to found a maximum of informations and share my photos,impressions..  

0.0.2 Avicularia Metallica 
0.0.1 M. Balfouri
0.0.1 Chromatopelma C. 
0.0.1 Hapalopus Sp. Colombia Large
0.1 Thrixopelma Ockerti
0.1 B. Albopilosum

Well, I have few others reptiles 

0.2.0 Correlophus Ciliatus
1.2.X Eublepharis Macularius.
1.1.X Sphaerodactylus Argus.
1.1.X Sphaerodactylus Notatus Atactus.
0.0.1 Scorpio Maurus
1.1.X Euscorpius Italicus
0.1 Mesobuthus Eupeus
0.0.1 Babycurus Jacksoni
0.0.2 Damon Diadema



That's all for me if you have questions or anything ask in pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KristinaMG

Hi all.  I've posted here a few times and figured I should introduce myself.  My name is Kristina, I'm 30 years old, and I've been keeping Ts for about a year now.  I've been a lurker here for ages searching old threads for info when I first started.  Love the hobby.  At present I have 10 tarantulas.  I keep telling my husband "this is the last one!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kurgara galatur

Hi. Craig here in Los Angeles. This forum is a wonderful resource. Been bitten by the centipede bug (so to speak), and with a growing interest in t's.
Right now, 
Centipedes
1 S. polymorpha
1 S. subspinipes viet (subadult)
4 S. subspinipes viets (juvies, basically pet holes) 
3 S. ethmostigmus sp (subadults), although now I strongly suspect they're trachycormocephalus sp

[all were via craigslist, out of frustration.] 
I am definitely looking for other pedes, and really really do not understand the difficulty in finding other specimens here. Any suggestions are welcomed.

Scorps
3 Heterometrus sp 
I'm planning on housing them together, but remain wary.

T
1 Grammostola rosea (wonderful animal to which I attribute all manner of thought processes, especially curiosity. Catches crickets when they are tossed into her enclosure, which is jaw-dropping.)

Best to you all.
k g (Craig)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pancakensyrup

*Hi*

Hi I'm Dan from Clowne England and well I'm  new here and new to keeping T's...which I'm surprised at having one since the wife is arachnophobic although she's being big and brave...she watches them through the glass and will feed them and spray/fill thier bowls with water...so long as they're not near the door or bowl lol 

We have 

Hadogenes troglodytes which is called Pancake lol

Acanthoscurria geniculata which is called Syrup..she was unwanted after her friends parents split and our first T lol
Lasiodora parahybana called Gorgaroth...he's a rescue from a guy who over fed him and now he's too big for the guy to handle 

The wife now has a 

Avicularia avicularia called pinkie lol 
She's also after a Oligoxystre diamantinensis.

We also have a 

 Elaphe guttata guttata Monty  and Ceratophrys ornata Dandy


----------



## SPDRgod

*Hi I am a weirdo*

my spider is a good spider he can do 3 or 4 tricks too....his brother knew more tricks but uuuuum he got loose and was stepped on so I fed him to my catfish............... bummer for the talented trained spider but a different meal for my redfin cat he likes small things to die man that is an interesting hungry fish he ate my oscars clown knife plecos  just him an an albino cat just as mean half as fat........the spider I have left is smart ya ask him what is 2 plus 3 he holds 5 arms up......he can roll over sit stay almost anything a dog does even lie on his back in play dead.......kinda cool I got a unch a baby curly hairs coming to train a traveling t circus like circdsolele or however they spell I......my spiders got talent...............serious ever ate one its a lot like hairy mud tasting crab............oh:ya I am crazy


----------



## Overture

Hi Everyone!

This is my first post here but I've been lurking for quite a while taking in the endless amounts of information. I've kept lots of different pets including anoles, bearded dragons, leopard geckos, guinea pigs, hamsters and a few dogs and cats. I started off my invert collection with the typical pet store rose hair my second year of college just because I thought it was cool. After that I got hooked and wanted more and now I have a 3" B. Albopilosum and a 5" adult female A. Seemanni as well. I'm always looking to expand when the budget allows and I would like to branch into scorpions sometime in the future.

Anyway, that's my story. I'll see ya around.

-AJ


----------



## 8 Legged Techie

Hello, 

I'm 8 Legged Techie, a computer science student in the North Pole, or at least that's what it feels like when the temperature routinely drops to -40˚F. The reason I became a member here is because I would like to start my own breeding project with Leiurus quinquestriatus, and would like to ask for assistance in such an endeavor!


----------



## Teslasintern

*Greetings from Pennsylvania!*

Hi guys,
     My name is Scott, I'm from Pennsylvania, in the united States, and I have seven tarantulas (and some frogs, and not nearly enough plants).  My spiders are as follows:

1 G pultripes.
1 G pulchra.
1 B smithi.
1 B vagans.
1 P irminia.
1 P metallica.
1 A versicolor.

All are between one and two years old.  My P irminia recently matured into a beautiful male!  Anyway side from spiders and other exotic pets, I'm into science and engineering, particularly high voltage, plasma, and colorful chemistry, but megabuck engineering is how I buy food.  I'm also a cornet player in a local brass band.  There isn't much else to say, other than I look forward to corresponding with you guys!


----------



## matty1984

*Hello*

Hey there

I'm new here, tought i'd say hi!

Matty, 31, from Midsomer Norton, near Bath in England.

New to Tarantulas, currently have 1 Brachypelma albopilosum i was told it was a year old when i get it 2 months ago, unsexed, my son named it Stretchy Fred, It hasent eaten in 3 weeks, so i'm thinking its in premolt and should have a molt in the next couple of weeks.

Looking at getting a couple of slings to try my hand at spider fatherhood, lets see!

Cheers
Matty


----------



## Will19

Howdy! 
I'm william,23 years old from Indonesia, anyone from asia?Just a newbie keeping T from this july, limiting collection only for 2 right now.

0.0.1 lampropelma sp borneo black
0.0.1 p. Metallica

Quite a choice for beginner eh?btw nice meeting you all :biggrin:


----------



## spacekoyote

Hi everyone I'm Mike and I'm from the UK.  I'm new to hobby and already addicted. Iv got 4 already. I wanted to sign up because this board my go to place for all my information. I'm also a member of the BTS.


----------



## Operkoi

Greetings fellow arthrophiles, I'm from Ontario, only been in the hobby about 6 months. Presently have Ethmostigmus Trigonopodus and what I think is a Scolopendra subspinipes. Hoping to get more information from first hand keepers and get deeper into the hobby


----------



## mistertim

Hi Everyone,

My name is Tim and I just got into the hobby. Been researching for a few months now and just recently got my first T (a lovely B. smithi named Ventress...yes I'm a Star Wars geek). Looking forward to being a member here and talking with all the people with tons of cool experience with Ts.


----------



## msmagsie

*Oh hey there!*

Hello everyone!! My name's Maggie and I'm new to the hobby. I just purchased my first tarantula, a G. pulchra, and I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival in about 3 days. I've already named it Aragog. I've been perusing the internets every night for about a month now learning everything I can. Originally I had my heart set on a GBB, but considering this is my first, I thought better of it and went for the G.pulchra. I've read (and been told) it's almost impossible to own just one tarantula, so we'll see how long before I spring for my second (or rescue one from a pet store.:sarcasm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lunarae

Hello, New here ^.^ Little bit about me, I go by Rae. I'm a stay at home mom and ever since I came up with the idea of getting my Hubby a Tarantula for his birthday I have just become more and more fascinated and interested in Tarantula's the more I learn about them. We have a variety of critters. A dog, Fish, and then the T. I had a worm compost but it didn't thrive very well (We are in a 2 bedroom apartment so the container was small and I think I put to much in there for them and screwed up the balance. It's a learning experience). Our spawnling, the little man, is 2 1/2. He is a hyperactive and very happy child, more then I can keep up with sometimes XD. And then of course the Hubby is a Trucker. He's usually out for weeks at a time before he gets to be home with the rest of us.

Anyways, more about me....Well I enjoy gardening, I had a large container garden of over 50 plants since January, a lot of them have died off by now as they have finished up their cycles. I have an Aero Garden which, if you don't know what those are, just search it up on Youtube and it'll pop up. It's a really nifty hydroponic set up made simple for anyone. I absolutely love it for starting up seedlings. I'm currently using it for my little Mango tree I started XD.

I love to write, spend time with my family, take care of the critters. I really want to get into creating living Habitats for small critters like the T's and Reptiles. As well as make 'living scenes' with plants and small DnD type figurines. 

Well that's a bunch of randomness there. I jumped all over the place. But that's some about me.


----------



## Venom1080

Hi everyone, my names George and i live in Ontario Canada. i am 15 and have been in the tarantula hobby for 5 years and own a total of 17 animals. 12 T.s and 5 reptiles. i own a MM B. Vagans, sub-adult B. Boehmei, P. Muticus, H. Maculata, L. Violaceopes, P. Irminia, P. Regalis, C. Marshalli, H. cf. Hercules, L. Parahybana, G. Rosea and a juvi Curly hair. whew! thats a mouthful! anyways i registered on this website because i love arachnids and want to learn as much about them as i can!
-GBilek


----------



## Ratmosphere

Hey, the names Jim. I'm from Connecticut. I just recently got my first tarantula which is an _Avicularia versicolor_ sling. I'm very excited to see it grow to an adult. I researched a lot about this species and provided the proper conditions for it.


----------



## fowlmoodmandy

I'm Mandy. I getting back into Ts after a long hiatus. Since 2003 I think. A lot has changed in the hobby I can see. As of right now I have a male G. pulchripes that was supposed to be a female. An A. Seemanni that I think is a sub adult female. I have several more on the way. I really like this board as there wasn't much around back in the "old' days lol. I am 40 yrs old and my main hobby is raising exotic and show poultry. Most of my birds oriental game fowl called a Japanese Shamo or O shamo. They are absolutely awesome birds. Feel free to google them. I have Fowl Mood Farm on Facebook as well with lots of pics. I live in NW GA so I decided to get a hurry on my T buying before it got too cold. Thanks for reading!


----------



## fowlmoodmandy

Actually I used to be a member on the yahoo groups chat..I think was the ATS chat group. I was "ageniculata" back then. I had 24 tarantulas at that time. One was a nice G. Pulchra I sent out on breeding loan with stipulation to get her back and some of the babies if produced. Never got that T back and now I can't remember who it was I lent her to lol.


----------



## SlugPod

Hello! 
I'll try to keep this short; I know I tend to ramble at times.

I just started keeping Millipedes a few months ago, and I have been interested in Tarantulas for a few years, but have yet to get one. I plan on getting one at some point, I'm not sure when, though.
I really love Millipedes, though, they are amazing creatures. I'm hoping to add more to my collection and try breeding them. 
Right now I have scarlet millipedes (mine are all males) bumblebee millipedes (some female and some male, haven't seen any breeding or babies yet though!) and some ivory millipedes (they are still very small so I don't know their gender). 
I really want to get various species, and I might try to get some more soon.  

I have other animals, feel free to read what I have on my profile if you want!


----------



## RebelWolf

Howdy there, my name is Rebel. My real name is Nathan. Call me what you like. I always wanted to be on a site like this. I never knew it existed. I found this site 3 years ago but   never became a member though. I'm 20 and a college student majorin' in biology. I used   to live in the Midwest. Indiana to be exact. I speak the slang and have the Midwestern          accent. I have owned tarantulas but I also catch spiders from the wild and keep em as       pets. I would like to have a black widow spider as a pet. Someday I will. For now, that's 
it. Hope to make some new friends and get to know y'all


----------



## OliverWhatever

Hello 
I am Oliver, and I am from the ice cold part of Norway. Been interested in arachnids and reptiles all my life, and just recently got my first arboreal spiders, a P. Metallica sling and a pair of Regal jumping spiders. Only ever had a G. Rosea before, which I sold to my cousin, a decision I still regret. Looking forward to getting serious in the hobby!:biggrin:


----------



## Coconana

Hey there guys!! I'm so excited to be an official member on AB! I wish I could say that I'm new, but some of you older members may remember a very certain family member of mine...

*Immortal_Sin* (_or Holley as you guys knew her_) was my mother, and I remember flying across the country to meet some of you lovely T-enthusiasts in person quite a few years ago. I wish I could say that I got taller since then, but my mom always told me that honesty's the best policy :biggrin:

My fiance recently convinced me to get back into tarantulas! I wasn't particularly rockin' the idea, but I decided to go along to a specialty shop and make sure he didn't get anything too crazy... I let him walk out with a Nhandu :laugh: 

Now we have six tarantulas for some crazy reason. We're closing on a house at the end of the month, so we'll soon be getting a _lot_ more! I'm excited to really get to meet new members in the AB community, as well as play catch up with some that I already know. If you want to say hi (_whether it's for the first time or the hundredth_) please feel free to shoot me a PM or what-have-you... 

My Darlingi bites, but I sure don't :love:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kymura

Hello there,
 new to the hobby but not to the love of these wonderful creatures. 
Happy to be here with all the wonderful knowledge to be had from all you long time keepers.
Promise to try not to annoy you with silly G. rosea worries ^.~
 (I researched a while and got one anyway.)
~Kym


----------



## SpiderDad61

*New here*

Hello all. I'm John. I'm a spider lover who's recently gotten back into it, with my 2 young daughters. I 
have a Chilean rose, a Salmon pink bird eater sling, a Brazilian white stripe Birdeater sling, and a 
Theraphosa stirmi 8" or so. I'm eager to learn more and more about these wonderful creatures!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 139772


----------



## SarahBRei

I'm Sarah - just getting back into the hobby after 10 years out of it!

No Ts yet, but looking to get an LP soon.


----------



## bossie71

another damned newbie here! hello from the wilds of n. maine! just got into the hobby w/ a 5in. l.p. and a 4in. rosy females. both are handleable but the l.p. is somewhat skittish. neither has flicked hairs or reared up on me but I've only had them for about a week. both have eaten and seem content to sit out in the open. my fiance's freaking out tho.! she wasn't crazy about me getting t's in the first place. then she saw how big they were!  looking forward to talking t's with you guys!


----------



## ARspiders

Hello everyone,

I am Andrew, 32 y/o and I am from the Netherlands (small country in europe). 

Not only am I new to the forums but also to the Tarantula hobby it self, as a matter of fact I am only getting my first T's coming Thursday haha  

I ordered 2 B. Smithi slings, 2 B. Albopilosum slings and a 1,5" Lasiodora Parahybana female

They are probably nothing to special for the most people here but I am very excited and cant wait till Thursday is finally here 

thx,

Andrew


----------



## Bubbles

Hi everyone,
My name is Chelsea, I am from southern Ontario, Canada.  
I'm sorta new to the t hobby.  Last year my brother got a B. smithi and he had to leave it at my place until mom warmed up to it.  So i had to teach myself and take care of it.  Now he has taken it back so i decided to go out and replace it with a B. Emilia sling for myself  Loving it so far bought it back in September.  I have experience with Boas, lizards and fish.  I'm excited to learn more about T's.  I defiantly want more than just one!


----------



## Andrey Elysarow

Hello! My name is Andrew! I live in Kostroma, it in Russia. Fond of the spiders tarantulas for 15 years. Now I have about 40 spiders of different species. There is a reef tank.
PS
Excuse me for my English. I write through the online translator.


----------



## Dubb

Hello all, My name is Adam. I have done plenty of lurking and now hopefully I can do some participation. I am a longtime reptile hobbyist that kept Ts at one point but after a 20 year break just got back into the hobby in the last year or so.


----------



## Toxoderidae

Hi! So I just recently started keeping tarantulas, but I've been keeping mantids and pythons for about 5 years. I got into the hobby to overcome my arachnophobia, and now I can't stop from loving these furry buggers! I have a G. Pulchripes and a A. Avicularia and hope to expand with my Ts! I love my pets, and it's so far been a blast keeping these lil' guys.


----------



## Exuviae

Hi, everyone! My name is Arabelle and I'm currently studying entomology at Cornell University in NY (but I'm from DE). I've been into animals of all kinds since I was a child, but my interest in invertebrates really took off once I got to high school. Since then, I've kept many wild-caught critters, such as various mantids, beetles, walkingsticks, earwigs, and, of course, spiders! I have also had a G. rosea and a G. pulchripes, but my current crew consists of a Lasiodora parahybana sling, a juvenile Mastigoproctus giganteus, a male Damon diadema, a female Heterometrus sp, 4 Madagascar hissing roaches, and an assortment of wild-caught spiders!


----------



## Arachniphobe

Hi everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself.  Been fighting my fear of spiders for years.  However I always thought T's were fascinating.  Fast forward about 10 years later I find myself with a newly adopted Chilian Red Spiderling.  Love it. ( have no idea if it's a male or female) I look forward to learning more about these wonderful creatures and over coming my fear of spiders for good.


----------



## jaredc

Hey I'm Jared, I'm from LA, I'm mostly interested in keeping and breeding weirder species like Amblypygids, dwarf tarantulas, and Salticidae.

Also Exuviae our collection sounds similar! I've got a female Damon Diadema, generic hissers, and an assortment of other inverts.


----------



## JohnWhite

Hi I'm John I've had tarantula's and scorpions and snakes and amphibians most my life I recently started keeping tarantula's again I've got a P.irminia and my nephew has G.porteri.  Can't wait to add more to the collection .

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## Avinlea

Hello- My name is Avin. Our household started with a scorpion, H. spinifer and has expanded to include two T's; a B. emilia and a B. vagans. I am doing my best to research what I am sure are common questions. I have also purchased a great book for keeping the T's. It is kind of crazy, since I have some fears/dislike for bugs when I find them on me or in my house (when they are not invited)- but I am hoping to increase my tolerance for univited  "wild" insects as well.


----------



## FatMommaT

Hi there. My name is Amanda. I'm a stay at home mom. I run my own fiber arts business from home and no I don't mean I sell <edit> on etsy. Anyway I've been a huge lover of inverts and tarantulas since birth. I don't have any currently because I'm in the highly suggested research first phase.   I do mount T molts thanks to the tutorial by Senshii84. I am hoping joining here will help me learn all I can as well as grow into more T's one day


----------



## TheBeardedman

Hello everyone, I am from southern Ontario (Belleville) area and have been into the hobby of keeping T's for almost a year! I have a good starter collection so far and look forward to getting great advice from this site and hopefully meeting some people near me!!


----------



## emitellall

Hi! I've been lurking the forums for a while and got my registration when they migrated the forum over. My name is Emi. I'm an electrical engineering undergrad, a mom, a bike mechanic, a competitive cyclist, and a passionate (albeit new) tarantula hobbyist. Happy to be here, and hope to have a lot of conversation with people who don't think I'm insane for loving these little creatures.


----------



## TheEighthFalseKing

Hello All!
I live in right outside of Madera!
I'm new to tarantulas, but not bugs in general.  Currently, I own three praying mantids.
I'm looking into a B. Smithi for my first.  I've been into them since I was able to remember.
Well, that's me.  I hope to be a great addition to this community.


----------



## JulioSpiderling

Hi all,
My name is Julio, from Madrid, Spain, and I am been charmed with of greeting yourselves. Nowadays I have two T's named LaGeni (Acanthoscurria Geniculata) and LaMuri (Pterinochilus Murinus UMV).
Greetings from Spain and we will be soon in this forum.
JulioSpiderling

PD. Can you see LaGeni's Online webcam?   Link


----------



## Blinx

Hi. I am here to just get whatever information I happen to find relevant. I am using this forum like a classroom. I am finding the more I find out, the less I wind up knowing. So, I do really rely on breeders to be on the ball and by the book. Tarantulas are pets here and not in any way ever going to bring in any money for me. I won't loan out any of my tarantulas. I do not want to walk on any more forum eggshells. I am nice. I am not a pushover. My buttons press easy.


----------



## stevoblue

I just posted a reply to another post so I figured it was time to introduce myself. 
I am getting back into the hobby after a 20 year absence. 
My wife was afraid of spiders. I was tired of having to put our house spiders outside to die. I told her that the house spiders would smell the tarantulas and not come out in the open.
She suprised me with an early christmas present a couple of months ago and let me get a tarantula. I got a female B. smithi and an A. Vesicolor sling. 
 She warmed up to them really fast. She checks on them now as soon as she wakes up, comes home from work, and before going to bed. Last week she even fed the versicolor sling.
I don't think she is afraid anymore and I think I am enjoying the hobby more as an adult than when I was a kid.


----------



## Miquel

Hi everyone, names Miquel. Im from LA 
New to tarantulas and I'm hooked already. 
Got my first about a month. P. Metallica sling 
Today my second.  A. Purpurea sling 
Today my third, left a deposit. G. Pulchra  5 year old female 
And I will be getting my fourth next month once the slings are ready. A. Sp "Ecuador"

Hope to learn a lot from you guys. Aside from these guys I have 3 snakes: 1 Bumble Bee ball python, 1 Black pastel ball python, 1 lavender albino goldenchild Reticulated Python
3 Birds: 1 Yellow Naped Amazon, 1 African Grey Parrot, 1 White face pied Cockatiel 
3 dogs: 2 bishons and 1 Border Collie 
1 sulcata tortise 
1 red eye tree frog


----------



## PNW Keith

Hey guys, my name is Keith and I have been keeping T's for a little over a year now. Started with my wife allowing a house spider she found in the corner to live in that spot as long as it did not move.  She grew attached and eventually it passed away. She missed it pretty bad. I have always wanted to keep T's but after my wife fell in love with "Frankie" I was finally allowed. Stated off with a juvenile Pink Toe. After keeping that one alive and well for a year we recently picked up a Mexican Red Knee sling ad well as an OBT. Been using this site for over a year for questions and info, decided it was finally time to join. Forgive me for any future noob mistakes make while posting, lol 

-Keith


----------



## Goldcup

My name is Darryl, my wife and I recently bought my son his first tarantula,I was responsible for helping him do all the research as well as helping him understand how to care for it. I got hooked and 2 months later i have 
A.versicolor sling
A. Metallica 5"
GBB sling
Rose hair sling
Chilean Copper 3"
G. Pulchra sling on the way
And the beginnings of a Turkistan roach colony.
I keep several at my office, I own a pest control company lol!


----------



## Kelly1972

Hi all.
I'm new here and only been in the hobby since October.
I'm from Newport in south Wales, UK. I'm 43 yrs old, a Christian and love my spiders! I have six at the moment:

1 B. Smithi juvie 
1 G. Porteri juvie 
1 A. Geniculata juvie
1 A. Seemani adult 
1 Asian Fawn Spiderling (can't remember scientific name, sorry.)
1 OBT (can't remember scientific name)

I'm sure I'll probably gain a few more though! 

Happy new year to you all too!


----------



## tmccolgan88

Hey Everyone! I'm Tim, relatively new to the hobby.  Right now I have a mature A.Seemani and a juvenile B.Smithi.  Looking forward to learning more about tarantula care.


----------



## Baumgarteni

Hi, everybody. I'm new to the hobby as of last week. Before this week I could not tell you one thing about tarantulas. I'm a geology/biology double major at NIU. Haven't had a pet of my own in ten years. Bought a Poecilotheria metallica 1.5" for my girlfriend last week and I have been taking care of it at my house while we wait for her to receive the permanent enclosure. I have enjoyed taking care of it so much that I decided to get some of my own Ts. I just purchased four Brachypelma slings and I am looking forward to raising them. I may be a beginner, but I have learned so much about the hobby in a short time. I'm very interested in Brachypelma; slow growing, but definitely worth the wait IMO. Other Ts I hope to own in the future are B. annitha, P. vespertinum, Sericopelma sp. Santa Catalina. I'm looking forward to being part of the community.

Thank you for reading.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boosacknoodle101

Lmao, I'm new around here and today is my first day upon entering arachnoboards. I currently own a tarantula (aphonopelma seemani), but before I had him I owned 2 other tarantulas: a G. rosea and a B. smithi. I ended up selling both of them 2 years ago because at the time I was need of money. 2 years went by and I once again wanted a tarantula in which then I purchased my zebra T. Not much else to say about myself and I plan on uploading pictures soon.
I also enjoy death metal lol
.


----------



## Kirsten1013

hello everyone (if anyone even reads this? lol) I've kept Ts for a while but am new to AB, actually have used the site but just made an account. I have 23 Ts, they are 3 B. Albopilosums, 2 H. Lividums, 2 Avic Avics, 2 B. Smithis, G. Pulchripes, G. Rosea, C. Fasciatum, P. Regalis, P. Metallica, P. Murinus (OBT), Hapalopus Sp. Columbia Large  (Dwarf Pumpkin Patch), A. Brocklehursti, Nhandu Chromatus, Avic Versicolor, Avic Diversipes, H. Incei (Gold), H. Vonwirthi, and H. Minax. Yes I'm aware of all the name changes, but to me this is easier, sorry. Anyway, it's nice to be able to share my love of Ts with people who don't tell me to step on them or say "ew" when they're being adorable! haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bambu

Hiya! I've been interested in pet bugs, reptiles, and various "creepy crawlies" for quite a while. I finally got around to ordering some millipedes I've wanted for some years (from bugsincyberspace for those curious) and fell in love with the little guys, so I did some research and ordered a pair of Blue Death Feigning Beetles from Peter as well which I also adore (next step is a pair of roaches.) I decided to join here to get a bit more into the hobby and community. Maybe eventually figure out how to keep feeder insects successfully for Ts, scorpions, centipedes, and the like.

My other interests include kaiju (Godzilla, Gamera, Pacific Rim, and the like), video games (particularly Nintendo), yokai (Japanese folklore creatures, a lot are really unusual and intersesting), and World of Warcraft (which is a bit more than simply a video game for me personally.)

Here's hoping I'm here for a while! Gonna dive into some threads now.


----------



## EightLegsofAwesome

Hey everyone!
Glad to be finally/officially on board! I'm an undergrad biology student who took an interest in spiders over the last year. I took to catching, id'ing, and photographing wild spiders. This turned into a social media project called @EightLegsofAwesome on Instagram that aims to decrease spider phobia by way of education and desensitization. I would love to learn more about T's and old world spiders which is what brought me to Arachnoboards. I often troll the #arachnoboards hashtag on IG to see all of your beautiful pictures so I cannot wait to start interacting more with the community here. 

Here's a fun photo of a gravid Pisaurid drinking a water droplet off of my hand during a research opportunity this last summer in Massachusetts. I am a full time resident of Southern California so I only get to see T's when I head out to the desert.

*waves*
-Cody

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Wg25

Hey guys I'm new to the board! 
I've been in the hobby for just over 2 years....and I'm still as addicted as day one! Caring for my Tarantulas is one of my favourite hobbies! Also love love chatting and helping people in the hobby. Exited to meet new people and be part of this board! I currently have 10 Tarantulas. And I'm going to give breeding a shot with my 2 G.pulchripes in a couple of days! So yeah that's me !  Hope to hear from you guys soon!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Benurmanii

Hey everyone! My name is Ben, I live in Portland, Oregon. My interest in arachnids started when I was ten, but I only stuck with the hobby for about two years. I had up to seven tarantulas in my collection, my favorite being my Ephebopus murinus, however, I lost my interest in T's after it passed away due to what I assume to be parasites (It started loosing mass in its abdomen, despite readily feeding. I looked in the cage one day and there were two large worms where its abdomen would have been. Moral of the story is don't buy adult T's from a pet shop, they are likely wild-caught). For a while I was down to four of em (B. boehmi, B. albopilosum, P. cambridgei, and G. rosea). What happened to the other two? Long story short, one fell to its death because I did not give it enough substrate (Avicularia I-forgot-though-it-was-rare-and-expensive), and I sold another (Avicularia avicularia). After even _another_ fell to its death in its cage, and my cat killed two by knocking over the cages (got excited by the crickets), I am down to the first tarantula I had, a G. rosea. When I got down to one, I had completely lost interest, though fortunately my G. rosea isn't super interested in me either.

When I was ten, I thought I would only ever be interested in arachnids. Now, seven years later, my main hobby is actually growing carnivorous plants (sacrilegious, I know). However, I found a much greater appreciation for all of life through carnivorous plants, and since I still feel that the death of the last three tarantulas I had were somewhat due to my neglect, I want to try again and sort of "atone for my sins".

Excited to be with you guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sadlyf

Hi guys! I'm new here and also in keeping tarantulas! I have few knowledge about tarantulas and I joined here because to gain more knowledge about them. I currently own 4 tarantula which is B.smithi, G.Pulchra, C.Darlingi and B.Albo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## ProBono

Hello everyone! I'm ProBono and am new to this amazing world of Tarantulas. I've been "scared" my whole life of spiders and other "ugly" creepy crawlys. About 3 weeks ago I purchased a G. Rosea for my 5 year old son who said he wanted a spider. So I decided to go against my fears and purchase one. 
   Well, just yesterday I made another purchase.. I got a B. Smithi. The more I read and see about these beautiful creatures the more I like and the more my phobia is put to rest. I'm really excited to start my new hobby and look forward to reading, commenting, on your experiences along with mine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## marknen

Hi, my name is Mark and I live in the southern tip of Ontario, Canada. I'm happy to have found this forum. I am a general wildlife enthusiast, but I have a special interest in finding spiders in the wild. It's January 8th and I'm very much looking forward to Spring when the insects and spiders will be out and about and I will hopefully be able to get out "into the field" more. I look forward to participating here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Pipp

Hi, I'm pip.  I've had spiders since I was a little kid, mostly regal jumping spiders and black widows.  After a long time of wishing, I finally got a millipede.    I love all animals, and I'm hoping to learn more about millipedes here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andrea82

Hello everybody!

My name is Andrea,33 years old,and living in Harlingen, the Netherlands with my husband and 4 year old daughter.
I have been reading/watching into the hobby for about a year and a half,and am actively keeping tarantulas for three quarters of a year. I am a stay at home mom,and as such have been blessed with a lot of time to research and keeping my spiders,which I enjoy very much. Im also into painting,gardening,refurnishing,in short,a very active person. I also enjoy reading. A lot. The Tarantula's Keepers Guide was my boot to actually start keeping these fascinating creatures.

Well,that.s about it i guess..feel free to ask if i have left something out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bemottled

Hello ^^ I'm Benji. 18 as of tomorrow and recently got into tarantulas. I've wanted one since I was little but didn't realize how relatively easy they'd be to take care of til recently. 
I love zoology (#CollegeSoon) and have a fascination/passion with animals. I've loved spiders since I had wolf spiders wander into my bedroom when I was little. 
I love my Chilean Rose, Rosey, and my newest(today!), Pinktoe, Jasper. 
I want to learn about Ts until I can't learn anymore, and I feel like the active and helpful community on here is the best way to do that  

I also enjoy reading, World of Warcraft, drawing, and literate roleplay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thane

What's up everyone!

As of yesterday, Jan. 13, 2016, I became a proud owner of a L. Parahybana! It's a sling, and I already named it - Parker! 
I've always wanted a tarantula but I never got one until now. I use to own a snake when I was about 12 years old, but I was too young to actually appreciate it for what it was; I found it boring.
In my search for a T I found many that I wanted, some not very practical for a beginner, others far too expensive. I really wanted to get a B. Smithi, but I found it difficult finding a shop that carried one. Then I stumbled across the bird eating spider! This beast isn't exactly the best beginner T, but it's not the worst one either. Looking forward to watching Parker grow! I hope it's a female ;-)


----------



## CobaltWrangler

Hello, my name is Chris and I'm new to the forums. I've had a few tarantulas (mostly Rosies and Pinktoes) in the past, but in the last year and a half have really become interested in the hobby. After countless tarantula related Internet searches led me here, I decided to become a member. I look forward to interacting with everyone and learning a lot!


----------



## Showoff

Hi everyone,

Took the plunge. Just a little about me...I had an Aphonopelma seemanni that recently died after 13 years and have just bought a juvenile Brachypelma smithi (see avatar). As with most people I've got a few questions so I'm off to the other parts of the forum. 
Although I'm no expert I'll try to answer some too.

Cheers

Showoff


----------



## cream cheese

Hi!  I'm Natasha and I have 2 tarantulas, a G rosea sling from Jamie's Tarantulas and an Avicularia of some kind from Petsmart.  I've been interested in spiders for a few years now after spending some time in Texas and appreciating their diversity, and now I live in New Jersey with my 2 Ts.  I've browsed Arachnoboards for a few months since getting my first T and decided it's time to make an account lol.  I'm definitely a beginner T keeper and look forward to learning a lot from other members


----------



## knives0105

Hi! Kevin here, Kinda new around here and to the hobby. Only been keeping inverts for about two months. I currently keep: 5i L. Quinquestriatus, 5i H. Longimanus, 3 7i A. Mauretanicus, 7i A. Crassicauda, 7i P. Schlechteri, B. Smithi, B. Vagans, C. Darlingi, C. Sanderi, H. Maculata, P. Regalis, P. Murinus, P. Transvaalicus and H.Hottentotta.


----------



## Gray Wolf

Hello. My name is Megan and I'm new to this scene. I just got my first scorpion two days ago. He is a 3 month old Asian Forest Scorpion. I have had many pets, I grew up on a farm, but never one like this. I have a lot still to learn and I'm excited to watch Imhotep grow.


----------



## Entrepulchranhandur

Hello,

I'm a hobbyist from Montana. I've been in the hobby for around 3 years now. It all  started with an emperor scorpling named Morgana. I wasn't as interested in tarantulas and didn't think I would be (I was obsessed with scorpions), that is until just over a year ago.

I'm now a proud keeper of a very nice "garden collection" as I call it, that is having a starter collection consisting of only spiderlings and juvies. To me one of the best parts of this amazing hobby is starting and raising an entire collection from its infancy. I've only ever had one adult-(or what I suspect was an adult) and it was the formerly known as Haplopelma Lividum.

Hoping to make some good friends in the hobby with whom I may share in this fascinating experience  To the present I've been quite solitary in this hobby.


----------



## Phaedrus

Good day to one and all, not only being new to this forum I am also a noob when it comes to this hobby. I am retired and have kept fresh water aquariums in the past and presently maintain a terrarium which houses 4 hermit crabs. I have been recently intrigued by the notion off setting up another terrarium and keeping a tarantula. Therefore I  have been scouring the internet, watching videos and researching these fascinating invertebrates for the past few weeks. Now I believe it is time to get some expert advice before I jump in as it were.

I guess this is addressed to some of you who are fairly well versed in this captivating hobby as I am requesting you give me a bit of advice concerning my first T. I am looking for a species that is not necessarily nocturnal, one that is fairly active and hardy. I would like to see it move around at least a little bit during the day.

I live in southern Indiana and would like to buy locally if at all possible so if anyone on this board knows of a reputable breeder somewhere around Evansville, Indiana I would certainly like to hear from you, just leave a comment or pm me. Thanks to the moderators and administrators who give their time to maintain this board and I am looking forward to hearing from you. 

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Ornmadee Lovo

Hi,

This is my first time raising slings and getting into the tarantula keeping hobby. I am hoping my slings make it to me on Wednesday, assuming we have no snow storms. I had a fear of spiders but recently during one of my "avoid University papers" moments found myself interested in the hobby and tarantulas in general. So now my YouTube suggested videos feed is all about tarantulas  

I have ordered a B. Smithi as that seems to be what most people recommended online as opposed to the G. Rosea. I do not really plan on handling he/she much but I guess that's a good choice if I do. I did some research on active but decently hardy tarantulas and in addition have ordered a A. Geniculata as well (amazing to watch, so they say). I don't have a ton of faith in my rearing abilities as this is my first time ever but the awesome, informative breeders of Tarantula Canada have been giving me the low-down.  

If anyone has any advice on raising my slings (or maybe I'm overthinking it) I would love to hear it.


----------



## Speg

Ornmadee Lovo said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time raising slings and getting into the tarantula keeping hobby. I am hoping my slings make it to me on Wednesday, assuming we have no snow storms. I had a fear of spiders but recently during one of my "avoid University papers" moments found myself interested in the hobby and tarantulas in general. So now my YouTube suggested videos feed is all about tarantulas
> 
> I have ordered a B. Smithi as that seems to be what most people recommended online as opposed to the G. Rosea. I do not really plan on handling he/she much but I guess that's a good choice if I do. I did some research on active but decently hardy tarantulas and in addition have ordered a A. Geniculata as well (amazing to watch, so they say). I don't have a ton of faith in my rearing abilities as this is my first time ever but the awesome, informative breeders of Tarantula Canada have been giving me the low-down.
> 
> If anyone has any advice on raising my slings (or maybe I'm overthinking it) I would love to hear it.


Hi Ornmadee Lovo,

I had a fear of spiders and I still don't like spiders. Tarantulas helped me to calm those fears, but spiders and tarantulas are just so different. Tarantulas are like little teddy bears that have fangs and have lightning fast speed. Spiders are what happens when Jason and Freddie Kruger have a baby.

Seriously though, it's a very fascinating hobby. Almost as cool as corals and saltwater fish was for me but MUCH MUCH MUCH easier and less stressful. You're going to want to hold one (aka let it crawl on you). My first T holding caused me to shake, turn pale, and sweat profusely but eventually it became really enjoyable. People will think you're weird but I think that having an animal that you take on walks and pick up their poop with a plastic bag and your hand is weird.

I've been out of the game for a couple years due to a growing family, but I'm confident (just made an order) that I can get back into the hobby. Good luck to you and I both.


----------



## Athenaandtam

Hello
New to forum. Loved critters since a child. Always the kid with a jar or 12 of something and never allowed anyone to kill even so much as a bull ant. 
Have had a pair of Waigiensis Scorps for a while now. Breeding them soon I hope. Also had a few little teeny marbled scorps. Have a crazy Aussie dessert scorp girl U. hoplurus had her for 4mths now, she's insane and always entertaining. Loves construction in her big beautiful tank. 
Recently got my first T a beautiful big girl Athena. Selotypus sp5. 
Here is my insane Hoplurus


----------



## Ornmadee Lovo

Speg said:


> Hi Ornmadee Lovo,
> 
> I had a fear of spiders and I still don't like spiders. Tarantulas helped me to calm those fears, but spiders and tarantulas are just so different. Tarantulas are like little teddy bears that have fangs and have lightning fast speed. Spiders are what happens when Jason and Freddie Kruger have a baby.
> 
> Seriously though, it's a very fascinating hobby. Almost as cool as corals and saltwater fish was for me but MUCH MUCH MUCH easier and less stressful. You're going to want to hold one (aka let it crawl on you). My first T holding caused me to shake, turn pale, and sweat profusely but eventually it became really enjoyable. People will think you're weird but I think that having an animal that you take on walks and pick up their poop with a plastic bag and your hand is weird.
> 
> I've been out of the game for a couple years due to a growing family, but I'm confident (just made an order) that I can get back into the hobby. Good luck to you and I both.


Thanks so much! I agree, spiders just seem so "creepy, crawly.." and tarantulas up close have a bit of personality. I did try the fish thing for awhile and honestly avoided "exotic" pets because of the cost and maintenance I experienced with the stupid fish  Of course I have realized tarantula slings and their care, especially when they grow is nothing to worry about. My only worry is that I will end up with more than I planned...I am already looking at other species and I haven't even received my slings yet! 

Good luck on the resurrecting your hobby! It's great to rekindle old interests!


----------



## netherstorm

Hi I'm netherstorm 
I haven't really posted anything yet but am trying to be as active as I can. I currently own 10 T's and I am itching to get more.


----------



## Trenor

Hey
I got my 1st T a few months ago and since then I have acquired 6 more. I'm still learning but it's safe to say I'm hooked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Illusion

Hi everyone!

My name is Emma, i'm 31 and I live in The Orkney Isles, Scotland.
Orkney is a collection of Islands that sit just about main land Scotland, in the UK. I'm not originally from here however, I've been here about a year and a half, I'm originally from the south of England. 
I've been keeping invertebrates for around 15 years, I started with a praying mantis and it went from there! I've kept a lot of different bugs over the years, but at the moment I have several centipedes (my favourite invert!), various mantids, a few roach species, and one tarantula. 
I also keep a number of other animals, including snakes, lizards, rodents, birds, dogs, and a horse.


----------



## tuko

Hi everyone!

I am new to the hobby. I have always wanted to take care of them as pets. I recently acquired my very first, a haplocosmia himalayana and I am having a blast! Soon enough I know my collection will grow! Im glad to be part of this boards.

J


----------



## SylverLotus

Hello. My name is Ashley and I'm turning 24. I'm new to the world of Tarantulas and am looking to learn more about them. I am actually terrified of spiders, but have always wanted a tarantula, and am about to get my very first her in about a week. I am still choosing and would love to get some suggestions. I know to each his own, so please don't hesitate to give me your personal opinion. I live in Washington and am thinking about getting either a: Honduran Curly Hair, Chaco Golden Knee, Pumpkin Patch, Mexican Red Knee or a Pink Zebra Beauty. Possibly even a Chilean Rose.


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends

Hey guys! I'm Joe 22 years old and live in Surrey England.

I'm new to the world of tarantulas got my first one in December last year got myself a beautiful Grammostola Porteri , Not sure off the sex yet. As you may tell from my picture i did make a mistake when i first put the T in I had the substrate too wet. Its drier now. 
T spends all the time on the floor now instead off climbing all day.

I also have a Brachypelma Albopilosum sling arriving on Wednesday (very excited) . 

If anyone has any advice on either the Porteri or the B.albo would be very thankfull.

Hope everyone's T's are well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Illusion

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Hey guys! I'm Joe 22 years old and live in Surrey England.
> 
> I'm new to the world of tarantulas got my first one in December last year got myself a beautiful Grammostola Porteri , Not sure off the sex yet. As you may tell from my picture i did make a mistake when i first put the T in I had the substrate too wet. Its drier now.
> T spends all the time on the floor now instead off climbing all day.
> 
> I also have a Brachypelma Albopilosum sling arriving on Wednesday (very excited) .
> 
> If anyone has any advice on either the Porteri or the B.albo would be very thankfull.
> 
> Hope everyone's T's are well!


Hi to another UK dweller. 
I grew up around the surrey/hampshire border


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends

Illusion said:


> Hi to another UK dweller.
> I grew up around the surrey/hampshire border


Hi Illusion  , Awesome I'm in Sutton Surrey not to far from Croydon (yay).

How many T's do you have?


----------



## Illusion

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Hi Illusion  , Awesome I'm in Sutton Surrey not to far from Croydon (yay).
> 
> How many T's do you have?


I've lived in tongham and frimley in surrey, and fleet in hampshire (where the motorway services are is how people normal know it!), i'm sure i must have been to croydon at some point. 

I actually only have one at the moment, although i've had more in the past, i sold most of my tarantula collection a few years ago when i was working ridiculous hours at a job and felt my animals weren't getting the time they deserved, so i really cut back. I've gradually built my bug collection back up (among other things) since, but have been focusing mainly on centipedes and mantids. 

I plan on getting more tarantulas in time, but for now I just have a female salmon pink that wants to eat me!


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends

Yeah i know the services 

Ah sorry to hear you had to sell. Haha! She a moody T then? 

Yeah same I hope to build a large collection in time. A Salmon Pink is definitely on my wish list, I could off got one with full set up for £50 but if I'm honest i didn't feel comfortable getting a Salmon Pink just yet. I'd like more experience first. I've heard B.albo's are quite good slings to start with? Any advice you could give me on that?


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

SylverLotus said:


> Hello. My name is Ashley and I'm turning 24. I'm new to the world of Tarantulas and am looking to learn more about them. I am actually terrified of spiders, but have always wanted a tarantula, and am about to get my very first her in about a week. I am still choosing and would love to get some suggestions. I know to each his own, so please don't hesitate to give me your personal opinion. I live in Washington and am thinking about getting either a: Honduran Curly Hair, Chaco Golden Knee, Pumpkin Patch, Mexican Red Knee or a Pink Zebra Beauty. Possibly even a Chilean Rose.



Generally, I think the norm is to allow folks to introduce themselves and then sort of allow them to integrate into the community in the other threads rather than to respond directly in this thread, but I'll step beyond the norm and say that those are all good candidates with the possible exception of the Pumpkin Patch. They are great looking little spiders, but are little lightning bolts as well, nothing unmanageable, but you might be very disappointed to have a new spider zip away as they are perfectly capable of doing if you are not on your toes. And in my opinion, given their size, they really don't have the "classic" appearance of a tarantula that you may (or may not) find appealing as your first. They are still neat, though.
Also, you may take into consideration that the growth rate of B. smithi (Mexican Red Knee) is considered pretty slow if you choose to raise them from spiderlings- or as they are called in the hobby "s'lings". This is of course not a consideration if you choose to buy a sub-adult or adult, but they command a higher price. And confirmed females, which are usually what folks want as a pet given their longevity compared to males, really can up the ante.

Hope that helps and welcome to AB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## SylverLotus

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Generally, I think the norm is to allow folks to introduce themselves and then sort of allow them to integrate into the community in the other threads rather than to respond directly in this thread, but I'll step beyond the norm and say that those are all good candidates with the possible exception of the Pumpkin Patch. They are great looking little spiders, but are little lightning bolts as well, nothing unmanageable, but you might be very disappointed to have a new spider zip away as they are perfectly capable of doing if you are not on your toes. And in my opinion, given their size, they really don't have the "classic" appearance of a tarantula that you may (or may not) find appealing as your first. They are still neat, though.
> Also, you may take into consideration that the growth rate of B. smithi (Mexican Red Knee) is considered pretty slow if you choose to raise them from spiderlings- or as they are called in the hobby "s'lings". This is of course not a consideration if you choose to buy a sub-adult or adult, but they command a higher price. And confirmed females, which are usually what folks want as a pet given their longevity compared to males, really can up the ante.
> 
> Hope that helps and welcome to AB.


Thank you so much for your imput. I was recently in a Petco earlier this week and was looking at a B. Smithi and was told that they are not good for beginning tarantula owners. He said they tend to get aggressive in there adult years, though I haven't come across much evidence. I know that they are still animals and all animals can be unpredictable. I should be getting my first tarantula here in a few days and I will post pictures of it when I'm able.


----------



## Illusion

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Yeah i know the services
> 
> Ah sorry to hear you had to sell. Haha! She a moody T then?
> 
> Yeah same I hope to build a large collection in time. A Salmon Pink is definitely on my wish list, I could off got one with full set up for £50 but if I'm honest i didn't feel comfortable getting a Salmon Pink just yet. I'd like more experience first. I've heard B.albo's are quite good slings to start with? Any advice you could give me on that?


I wouldn't say she's moody, she was just born a bitch  i've had her from a tiny sling so no matter how much she hates me she's always going to be special 

Yeah i definitely wouldn't have one as a first spider, not because i consider her dangerous or anything, more because she's so hands off that i would be disappointed, as i would want a more interactive spider, if that makes sense. Not that spiders are for cuddles or anything, but i'd at least want to take my time over cleaning, feeding etc, instead of whipping tongs around making sure i dodge fangs and hairs!

Curly hairs are fantastic spiders, i'm definitely going to get one again at some point. I know people think they're a bit plain, but i think they're cute and fuzzy and the 2 i had were just naturally calm.


----------



## 8legsletsbefriends

Awesome  How long have you had her now?

Yeah that was kinda my thinking haha. I love feeding time i have to feed my T today saying that.. I always feed at night as i heard that was best? Is still true or does it not matter if its night or day?

I have only heard good things about curly hairs im so excited for Wednesday .


----------



## SylverLotus

Hello again. My name is Ashley and I'm 23 turning 24. I live in Washington state and just got my first ever tarantula. I was actually quite terrified at first. I managed to hold it for a little bit, but it is now resting in it's new home (which is pretty bare, but I will be adding more to it). I will post pictures later today. It is an _Avicularia Avicularia, _or_ Pink Toe _and it is gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Illusion

8legsletsbefriends said:


> Awesome  How long have you had her now?
> 
> Yeah that was kinda my thinking haha. I love feeding time i have to feed my T today saying that.. I always feed at night as i heard that was best? Is still true or does it not matter if its night or day?
> 
> I have only heard good things about curly hairs im so excited for Wednesday .


I feed at whatever time suits me really and i've not had an issue, but if you can feed in the evening it's probably best since that's when they're more active.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Illusion

SylverLotus said:


> Hello again. My name is Ashley and I'm 23 turning 24. I live in Washington state and just got my first ever tarantula. I was actually quite terrified at first. I managed to hold it for a little bit, but it is now resting in it's new home (which is pretty bare, but I will be adding more to it). I will post pictures later today. It is an _Avicularia Avicularia, _or_ Pink Toe _and it is gorgeous!!!


congratulations on entering the world of tarantula keeping 
if you search on the forum there's lots of threads on how best to keep pink toes and lots of hints and tips on housing and care.


----------



## Sarkhan42

I'd say it's about time I make an account and post after lurking so long!
My names Nick, and I've always been in love with Ts and other inverts, collecting and raising countless exotic and native inverts. I've been in the hobby for a little while now, a little over 3 years, starting out with a juvenile female Pink zebra beauty, who unfortunately has now passed due to a bad molt.
      I now own 8  Ts, having just finally caved picking up my own little P. metallica this weekend .  I look forward to expanding my collection and learning so much more through being here!


----------



## reptyls

Hey Everyone,  I live in south Florida and I have been a member here for quite a while, but have been out of the hobby for many years.  Just over 7 years ago I  sold my reptile business to finance a move and start a new business.  After so many years away, today I ordered a few new T's to get started again.  On the way are a juvie L. Parahybana, a juvie G. Pulchra and an A. Versicolor sling.  We will see where it goes from here.  I tend to have a problem controlling my hobbies( I went from having one baby boa to keeping over 300 snakes, 200 lizards and dozens of T's in a very short period) LOL.


----------



## Envoirment

Hi everyone,

I'm Billy, 21 and live in London, UK. I've been fascinated by tarantulas for a couple years now, but unable to persuade my parents to allow me to have one - until now. My birthday is coming up and my mum suprised me by ordering a tarantula which came today! Therefore I thought it the perfect time to join up to this site. I got a 3.5-4" _Aphonopelma chalchodes_ and couldn't be happier! It was very docile when I put it in its enclosure and its colouration is suprisingly beautiful. Can't wait for it to adjust in the next few days so I can start feeding it. Hopefully this is the start of many to come.


----------



## silentarantula

hi,

i'm mk, from wisconsin, us. i've been into scorpions and tarantulas for my life, unable to own them until now (this friday).

in past few days/weeks, i've been self-researching with several species of scorpions and tarantulas on internet. most answers are found on this forums from my google search, and they are the answers i need. now i know i will able to own some scorpions and tarantulas, so it's great time for me to join this forums to learn a lot from you all and share my collecting journey with you all in this forums.

i will be getting 2 - _Heterometrus longimanus _(asian forest scorpions) this friday. so i'm forwarding to start my mini-collectors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## torieos

Hey, all. I'm Torie and although I've been lurking for a while, I'm new to arachnoboards. I'm a 25 years old full-time student majoring in biology and hoping to get into medical school after undergrad.

I bought my first tarantula, a G. pulchripes sling, in September of '15, and am set to receive my sixth-tenth tarantulas on Saturday. You guys have been helping me answer questions about tarantula husbandry for a while, now, and I'm sure you'll continue to do so. Maybe I'll be able to contribute something myself, as well! Feel free to contact me whenever!


----------



## Carlo Mendoza

didn't get to introduce myself the first time i joined... my manners.

hello! i'm carlo from the philippines. i'm new to the hobby last 2015, but trust me, i've been on tarantulas and scorpions since i was a child. (22 yrs. old now) i know i'll learn a lot from this arachnoboards where people like you and me hang out  see you all around!

feel free to reach me via PM anytime.


----------



## Things N Stuff

Hello Everyone!,

I am Sean (aka Things N Stuff, T.N.S.), 26, from Virginia U.S.A.. I am happy to say that as of Wednesday I will be the proud owner of a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling that will mark my official entry into the world of T's, and all fingers seemed to point to Arachnoboards as the perfect environment to steer me into a life-long and fulfilling hobby! Being from Virginia, my GBB sling will not be my first arachnid as I have housed a few Latrodectus mactans and Latrodectus variolus with success. Despite my lack of experience in the world of T's, I am an avid researcher and always seeking out information to better myself as a hobbyist no matter what I am involved in. Outside of arachnids I have been mainly involved in Freshwater Aquatics up until about two years ago. Looking forward to meeting y'all and talking all things arachnid!

-T.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JesseJames

Hello!
I am new to the forum and to tarantulas and scorpions! I am looking into the husbandry of the different species. I would love a recommendations for starter species, habitat setup and care. In the past I have had crested geckos, a panther chameleon and a corn snake. I currently have a red foot tortoise.   Thank you!


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior

Moi! My name is Albatross, but call me Alby! I have stalked this site for about a year now, and it has taught me almost everything I know about arachnids! I have 7 tarantulas now, and a scorpion, gecko, snake, and two fancy rats! Hopefully I will be getting two more T's and maaaybe a scorpion soon. I love to talk to people (especially about spiders) And I'm so glad to be a part of a community that knows spiders like me, since it's one thing to have friends that like spiders / aren't scared of them, but another thing to have friends that know them and love them as much as I. I haven't actually made friends on here yet xD But hopefully that will change! If you want my Skype just message me!  <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheArtSpider

Hi guys! new here... I have recently started a youtube channel and share my passion of tarantulas.
look forward to sharing info and knowledge with other spider lovers 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHM3L-kz3wycxQ9Dw2gcNdQ

Thanks for the look guys xx


----------



## Toff202

Hello!
My name is Tijmen, I'm 14 years old (I'll have my 15th birthday in about a week ) and I'm from the Netherlands. I've been in the hobby for about 5 months now, starting with two B. albopilosum, and I'm currently at 18 spiders  I've always had a passion for animals, especially the "unusual" ones  I've been looking around here for quite some time and I thought I should sign up. I hope to learn and share experiences about the awesome hobby of keeping spiders on this forum


----------



## Envii

Hi I'm new to this site
Based Birmingham UK I currently own 5 T's 6 if you include my teenage sons as her tank currently resides with my others. ×2 Juvie B.smithi - blaze (curious and loves to web) & Petra (lives in the burrow 24/7) 1 sub G.rosea  - Miah (one of my faves shes quite a character super moody but I love her and drinks a lot for a G.rosea and is very protective of her water dish) 
×2 Avicularia sp one lives in their web tunnel the other in a plant but both are extremely beautiful when they come out for a stretch. ×1 Avic ( not fully I.D. yet I think it's metallica) another with beautiful colouration. 

Then I am awaiting two new editions A Peru purple pink toe (I love my colourful arboreals) and I am sooo excited to get my Thrixopelma cyaneolum this is one I'm very happy about. 


I have been an observer on this site for over a year now so thought it about time I join the community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrMaarten

Hello everyone,

I'm Martin Daniels (in Dutch Maarten)
I'm from Belgium and I am fifteen years old. I have since 2012 begun breeding stick insects and that is quickly changed to assasin bugs, millipedes, snails, beetles, crabs ... But now I am interested in scorpions. I already have 3x Heterometrus spinifer and one female or Centruroides bicolor. She's pregnant.

I hope you have enough information about me.

Maarten


----------



## Paradisehavona

My name is Josh and I used to keep invertebrates when I was a teenager. Now, as a man in my late 20's, I am getting back into the hobby and looking at future breeding projects. Currently I have a Lasiodora Parahybana sling, and look forward to watching it grow as big as the one I had when I was a teenager (+/- 9" legspan)

What brings me here is to write a review from a seller with many reviews on this site, but I cannot figure out how! 

Have a good one yall


----------



## MasterOfHexagons

My name is James and I'm currently a student. I've had an intense fascination with arthropods since I was young, even preferring to look at crustaceans than fish in aquariums because it was fun to watch all their "invertebrateness" (an adjective I made up).

I don't currently own any arthropods, but I was looking for some advice. I'm planning on running a (somewhat ambitious) science experiment in which arthropods are reared for successive generations in high oxygen levels. During the Carboniferous, atmospheric oxygen levels were significantly higher than they are now, and many species of large arthropods roamed the Earth (due to the combination of aforementioned atmospheric conditions and a lack of natural predators). I wondered if I could observe changes in arthropod physiology and size after many generations in simulated Carboniferous air.
I would only have about eight to ten months to run this experiment, so I need species that can produce new generations quickly (as to allow for more genetic changes). So basically, my first reason for entering this site is to ask this question:
What is (or even is there) a species of spider that breeds easily and quickly? (Specifically an arachnid, as I already have a suitable insect species selected.)
If someone reading this could direct me to a thread where this question could be best answered, it would be very much appreciated.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PinkyDinky

Hi guys! <3

My name is Lauren but call me Pinky! Everyone does.

I'm an indie developer, creator of the game "Ping Ping", and blessed guardian of a highly possessive and obsessive cat, Smokey. The desire to have another pet drove me to find the world of reptiles and insects! I'm pleased to say that I'm here to stay. >3<

Currently I'm sixteen, tomorrow I'll be turning 17! I would love to have some friends, no matter what age or gender you are. If you have pets, big or small, let's be friends!! ^ 0 ^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zurchiboy

What's up y'all. I am a beginner at tarantula keeping. I own a 3/4 inch b smithi. Got him when he was a half inch. Now is in premolt again. I have also ordered an. A. Chalcodes female. Being American I though it would be nice to have one from the U.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lexlouther

Hey!! Not sure if anyone will actually see this appear in such a massive thread, but here we go:
I've just recently become an arachnophiliac, thanks to the beautiful teddy-bear-like Avic Versicolor.  I'm trying to get all of the things I need before I get one (terranium, heat source, thermometer/hydrometer, hide, wood, etc.).  I'm falling head over heels for all of these spiders and I can't wait until I get my own baby to take care of and post on here!

Um, aside from all of that, I'm Lexi.  I'm 22, an ailurophile, and an avid book worm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poeciephil

Hi, iam khris from the Philippines been here forawhile, started the hobby 6months ago but already got some fine Tarantulas in my possession. I love pokie species. Trying to collect them as much as possible, also got into breeding now, currently breeding my p.metallica. p.formosa p.regalis p.ornata and hoping an eggsac drop soon


----------



## Cazador

I've been interested in keeping inverts for several years and finally took the plunge. So far I have a couple of millipede species and a Damon diadema. I'm going to focus on millipedes and amblypygi for the time being, but I'm sure I'll branch out into other bugs eventually. I'm glad I found this forum, it's exactly the kind of community and source of information I've been looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eight Legged Garrett

Hiya, I'm Garrett. I'm in my early twenties, but I've been infatuated with tarantulas ever since I was a very little kid. "Tarantula," "Arachnophobia," and "Kingdom of the Spiders" were some of my favorite movies growing up... so that might have had something to do with it. Haha. I've been keeping tarantulas as pets for the past ten years, but never joined any forums about the lil guys until now. It is a pleasure to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mustymarsh

Got my first T two weeks ago.  Aphonopelma chalcodes.  She was super active for 3 days building a burrow and haven't seen here in two weeks.  She has not eaten since I got her which makes me a little nervous, being my first T, but I am assuming she is getting ready to molt.  Do they molt in their burrows or is there not enough room for them to flip over?  Also I know this species like it really dry wondering if keeping her in the bathroom is too much humidity from the shower.  My house is pretty cold and the only rooms that are really warm is the bathroom and bedroom.
My gf named her Paris Hilton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sodaboy1978

Hello all. My name is Chris, I have been a subscriber to the board for awhile now. Back in 2010 my wife who is also on this board as Seezilla, became very interested in spiders she started watching youtube videos and googling info about T's. She came across a youtuber named Tarantulaguy1976. He recommended this board to her and a few weeks later we got a Rosie. After we got the Rosie, I decided that it was cool and bought a Pink Toe from a local pet shop. A few months after that we got a couple of Avic slings and Salmon bird eating tarantula. Then a few months after that we got 2 curly hairs, 3 Chaco Golden knees, 2 PZB, then last but not least a P. Ornamental. Months went by and the rug was pulled out from under us. I lost a very good paying job not to long after my wife lost hers. We lost our place and of course our T's. Now a few years later moved from Texas to Colorado, I have a good and stable job. I want to get back into the hobby and I'm waiting for my Chaco Golden knee to arive from Jamies tarantulas.


----------



## John2097

My name is John  Tarantula hobbyist. My fascination started 2 years ago when I was buying cricket for my water dragon in the petstore. And I saw G porteri sitting in the small critter box. Made me think this is cool pet to have. After  times of research my hobby expanded. I really enjoy owning ts as each individual have different behavior. They're not difficult to manage and they're clean too


----------



## starcrusher

hi!! i'm Mint and i'm 22. I tried college but wasn't cut out for it! ;P i'm now working on paying off my loans and finding work, an internship or even volunteer opportunities involving inverts and other exotics. 
i'm here to make friends with some people who won't simply tolerate me talking about my babies and who share my passion! AB has been an amazing resource for me and i'm really grateful to you all for your knowledge and experience.
I have a small but growing collection of spiders and other critters, and right now i'm focused on breeding H. venatoria (Pantropical Huntsmen). I want to be able to provide captive bred babies to the hobby. they're awesome spiders and totally fascinating, and there isn't enough info on them! I catch mine here in Florida where _proliferous _for these little monsters is an understatement! hahaha 

in any case, that's me, just a girl who loves bugs and spends too much money on spiders and poofy dresses. feel free to come at me and just chat or anything at all, especially if you're into huntsman spiders too! 
below is a photo of one of my adult females, Vivian, who really wants to be a mom, but I haven't gotten a mature male to work with yet!!she keeps making these infertile sacs, poor thing D:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Digital Ignition

Hello everyone! I learned about this forum today, and am glad to finally have a place to share my love for tarantulas with others that care. Here's to a lot of reading and learning going forward, too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rlittle

Hello!  My name is Becky.  I am a fairly new tarantula owner, about a year.  I got into T's because my son, Lucas (4 years old), decided he loved spiders.  Oddly enough, then mommy fell in love with them too!  We currently have 7 tarantulas: Adult-female paraphysa scrofa, sub-adult-grammostola rosea (pretty sure female), baby-grammostola pulchripes pretty sure female!!), and slings-euathlus sp. red, avicularia juruensis, brachypelma smithi and chromatopelma cyanopubescens.  Looking forward to reading and learning and talking to other people who love T's!


----------



## Philosopheliac

Hello, I am a 27 year old married Canadian man named Steve. Professionally I am a chef. Apart from that, I make a little money writing and even less money playing live music. It's funny though, the order of which those disciplines are enjoyed by me are exactly the opposite. My cooking career is on hiatus, as I am again a student applying for college, and that's it generally about me. My wife and I are animal lovers. In lieu of children some would say, we've filled our hearts and lives with our critters. There's two three year old fixed sibling housecats; Edgar Allan Purr and Molly Roger. They're cats, not much else to say there. There's one hermaphroditic, half blind ball python of unknown age called Reuben who I rescued two years ago, and an unsexed G. rosea called ISBN. ISBN (Pronounced iz-bin) has been in my life for three years. No parent can choose between their babies, but luckily I just keep critters so I can easily say that my G. rosea is closest to my heart of the whole lot. During his (or her!) 3 year span in my care, this message board has been a constant resource. I decided finally to sign up once ISBN grew up a little, and I got to know her (or him!) enough to ask informed questions and more importantly understand the answers. I would like in the near future to keep more than just the one T, as I have a walk in closet that would be an ideal spider room. However I know I have more to learn before I go through such an undertaking, and that's part of what I hope to do by becoming a member of arachnoboards! Full circle bam.

p.s > Sorry for the novel.

Edit: P.P.S.S Yes, my avatar/profile pic thing is ISBN. This was a month after I got him( or her!) Pic was taken during the transfer to permanent terrarium, where she (or he!) still lives. (S)He had refused food the whole month, but since the week after that very transfer has been a reliable eater until pretty recently.


----------



## VesuviusX

Hi guys , I'm Jess and I have liked and loved spiders all my life but only recently decided to get into the hobby and buy a sling. In Australia , we aren't allowed to have any American/Indian species imported or kept as pets so I go with the fiery , Aussie species, the Barking spider.
I came across this forum looking for info on how to keep slings and raise them into Adults , but no one has had much experience with  this species. any help or info would be welcome  . I would also like to extend my collection to scorpions , but once again got to go with the Aussie species.


----------



## Zefzotix

Hey guys   I'm Amelia. I'm 26, mom of two adventurous little girls, dedicated equestrian, and, when time allows, I like to pretend I'm an artist. I've always been interested in everything "creepy-crawly," and have kept an array of species of reptiles and invertebrates, but only in recent years I've discovered an intense fascination with spiders and, of all things,  different roach species and beetles. I'm excited to continue expanding my collection.  

Joined here for the same reason as most: I love my arachnids and it is good to have people to share the experience of keeping them with,  and I don't have all the answers (far from it!) so I'm going to have some questions. Looking forward to getting to know you all and learn some new things.


----------



## silentarantula

i'm new to tarantula hobbyist after fascinating in it entire of my life. this site have given a lot of information and i have decided to join and asking questions, share my mistakes/experiences. i have few starter tarantulas in my collection and forward to add some more. most of them are slings.

mostly, i would like to get know more of "do-it-yourself" enclosures and husbandry.

forward to meet new arachnids friends and learn more on this site, feel free to reply or drop by a message to share your diy secrets or get acquainted/introducing.


----------



## PamK

Hi, I'm Pam and I'm in Richmond, Va US. I've never owned tarantulas, but I've been interested in them ever since we had one as a classroom pet in my 5th grade class. I also had a grandma who was reluctant to kill spiders, and tried to teach me tolerance. I suppose I took it to heart, because I don't like to kill bugs. (Except house centipedes :full body shudder I have owned various amphibians in the past, and enjoyed it. 

As far as OWNING a tarantula, that desire has sprung up only recently, much to my boyfriend's dismay. I'm currenyly in fact-gathering mode, to see if it's something I think would fit in my life right now. I'm having a lot of fun looking at YouTube videos and figuring out which species appeal to me. 

I'm glad to be here, and I look forward to finding out more about these beautiful eight-legged freaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dryerfuzz

Hi. I'm new here. I don't really know how to start this off. 35. I currently live In NE GA. I'm relatively new to this geographical location but I'm getting to know the place. I have loved invertabrates since I was a little girl. I finally got the chance to take up tarantulas as a new hobby. They're so beautiful. I have a Rose Hair and love (still waiting for the molt to determine gender) that fuzzy thing. I also have 3 bold jumpers that wandered into the house last year as the weather got cooler. They're still alive. (sturdy little things). I'm interested in eventually adding a versicolor pink toe and whipscorpion to the family. I have a friend who knows a guy who has a bird eater and I think a two others (not sure what kind). I haven't been over to see his, yet. 

I've always loved spiders. The last place we lived, we got those ginormous black and yellow spiders (forgot what they were called) that spun those webs with the zigzag in the middle. I took so many pictures. I've also got a picture of a wild orb weaver snacking on a huge grasshopper.

I'm not a very social person. I'm an Agoraphobic musician with a few screws loose so I don't really get out and meet other potential hobbyists. I'm hoping to get up the courage to meet some neat people who appreciate the wonderful world of invertebrates. I don't have much on my profile page but there's some information there. Thank you for letting me join. I hope to learn so much more from other enthusiasts. 

I hope I posted this on the correct section of the thread. The mobile post menu is a little confusing so, if I posted in the wrong place, apologies.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

Hello all.

My real name is Jackson, though I usually tend to name myself after various fungi on various internet sites. (Please note that I spelled Staeheliomyces wrong for my username, but it is too late to change).

I am new to Arachnoboards as of yesterday, led here by my extreme fondness for invertebrates (most notably centipedes). I live in Brisbane, Australia, and currently own a python, 2 centipedes, a scorpion and several spiders. The main reason I joined the ranks of the community is to gain in-depth information about centipedes in captivity, especially breeding, and also to seek sanctuary among people who share my interests amongst so many who despise these creatures.

I owe my love of these creatures to David Attenborough, and knowing his opinions of the creatures of the undergrowth made me know that liking such widely loathed animals was not something to be ashamed of.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jon.rothweiler

Making a return to the boards.. Been absent since 2008.. Joined the military and parted with all my pets..

Now returning to the hobby. I currently have a rose hair and a pink toe. (Forgive me for I forget the scientific names of everything.)

Looking to get back into collecting arachnids and other creatures..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dryerfuzz

jon.rothweiler said:


> Making a return to the boards.. Been absent since 2008.. Joined the military and parted with all my pets..
> 
> Now returning to the hobby. I currently have a rose hair and a pink toe. (Forgive me for I forget the scientific names of everything.)
> 
> Looking to get back into collecting arachnids and other creatures..


Hello!


----------



## Pipa

Been away for abit ..... glad this site is still very active!


----------



## Wolfden

Hello, my name is Jenn and I live in Colorado. I have owned reptiles over the years and have always been fascinated by Tarantulas.  Hope to learn a lot from this forum.  I am owned by one cat and a Avicularia Avicularia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smirks

My name is Chris and I'm 44 years old. I've always been interested in scorpions and spiders. I've owned all kinds of pets. Maybe getting ready to dip into the 8-legged world.

I joined the forums after reading them for a bit and seeing that folks here are as knowledgeable as they are nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## De Misj

Hi all! 

2 years ago I took a female B. smithi home with me from someone that did not want to take care of it anymore. At the time I had 2 P. imperator.
Now, 2 years later I own 34 T's and 2 P. imperator!  The hobby has taken over my livingroom haha! I'm still learning more every day and the collection is still growing. Most of my species are NW but I just got my first OWsling, an OBT. 

Hope learn a lot more about T's here, greets Misj

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vincenzo

Hello everyone, I am Vince from Maryland. I've had my GBB for about 2 years now, and a Chilean Rose for 1 year. I'm very interested in the hobby and will definitely add more soon!


----------



## Cornucopia

Greetings from London! Been a lurker on this forum for a while and decided to sign up after not being able to find answers to questions I need to ask! Have had tarantulas since I was a child and have had many species over the years!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rusty J

Hell'oo, I'm Rusty from Melbourne....soon to have my very first T arrive...a Phlogius Black...here for tips and knowledge expansion....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrazyT

Hello, I'm CrazyT.. Kept a T a long time ago, but have recently got back into the hobby again. Enjoy walks in the park, margaritas and planning world domination with my arachnid minions. Here to refresh my memory and help where I can

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MeatieMeats

Hello! I have been lurking around here for quite some time, and finally decided to join after I got my first two Ts. I hope to learn as much as i can, and to get some more lovely inverts down the road!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TallonD

Hello everyone! Been lurking the forums for a while, and finally decided to join since I am in the middle of setting up an arboreal viv, and deciding which species to house as my first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## metaldad904

Been a lonnnnng time but I'm back. Some of my current collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OzzySpiddy

G'day all,
Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Paul and I'm from Melbourne, Victoria (Australia) and after a long time umming and ahhing about getting a Tarantula I finally bit the bullet and recently got myself a PQ 113 juvenile that has settled in and doing quite well. I feel this is going to be addictive as I already want more but I'm going to hold off until I learn as much as I possibly can about these wonderful creatures as like most of us we want to take the best possible care for our pets regardless how great or small! If anyone has any advice or tips please chime in and don't hesitate to fill me in as it would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks very much, Paul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTHut

Hi all, I'm new on Arachnoboards, my names Mhairi and I'm 28 years old. I'm from Glasgow, Scotland and have been keeping Ts for only a little over a year now. I currently have 4 but I am getting more and going to be breeding/selling (hopefully)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vesrynn

Hi there,

My name is Jamie. I live in Ireland, I have always had an interest in invertebrates and i came across this website when doing my veterinary studies. I just received my first C. Fasciatus juvenile a few days ago, so i though id make myself an account and join the website. Pleasure to meet you all  I have a thread up regarding my new T as im having a slight bit of trouble with her, which is the biggest reason for joining the site. Feel free to contribute as i am a new keeper and a knowledge seeker. My T's health is my biggest priority

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f

Hi everyone.

Well i should have done this for a long time ago.  some of you know me already.

My name is Louise, always called lulu. i am 35 i live in Slagelse in a small country called Denmark.
I got addicted to this hobby about 8 years ago. When i am not spending time with my tarantulas, i spend time with my family and friends.
Things i love in life: go to the beach,the woods,make flower decorations and baking, i love music and movies.
At the moment i spend a lot of time with my 8 month old son. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 he is always happy,just like his mom.
soon he is going to daycare. Those kids grow so fast.  

My biggest dream in life is to come out and swim with dolphins <3 loved them since i was a little girl.
IMO you need to have dreams in life. <3

Reactions: Like 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## OzzySpiddy

TheTHut said:


> Hi all, I'm new on Arachnoboards, my names Mhairi and I'm 28 years old. I'm from Glasgow, Scotland and have been keeping Ts for only a little over a year now. I currently have 4 but I am getting more and going to be breeding/selling (hopefully)


Hi there, wishing you luck with your future additions and breeding!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OzzySpiddy

Rusty J said:


> Hell'oo, I'm Rusty from Melbourne....soon to have my very first T arrive...a Phlogius Black...here for tips and knowledge expansion....


Good luck with your new arrival mate. If you dont mind me asking, where did you order your black from?


----------



## TheTHut

OzzySpiddy said:


> Hi there, wishing you luck with your future additions and breeding!


thanks Ozzy  good luck with your collection to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

TheTHut said:


> Hi all, I'm new on Arachnoboards, my names Mhairi and I'm 28 years old. I'm from Glasgow, Scotland and have been keeping Ts for only a little over a year now. I currently have 4 but I am getting more and going to be breeding/selling (hopefully)


Hey good luck with future breeding, remember there is always plenty of help in here if you need so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fletch26

Hi all,

I'm Nathan, 23, from Cambridgeshire, England. Been keeping T's for about 6 months now and have 5 in my collection at present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dryerfuzz

CrazyT said:


> Hello, I'm CrazyT.. Kept a T a long time ago, but have recently got back into the hobby again. Enjoy walks in the park, margaritas and planning world domination with my arachnid minions. Here to refresh my memory and help where I can


Points for the Mallory pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OzzySpiddy

TheTHut said:


> thanks Ozzy  good luck with your collection to


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## TheTHut

louise f said:


> Hey good luck with future breeding, remember there is always plenty of help in here if you need so.


Thank you so much Louise  I will need all the help I can get  its good to read about everyones experiences on here

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## louise f

You are welcome. people here are really good at helping so it wont be a problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VelvetCollar

Hi there, i'm Nikki(allthough i'd prefer if you just call me Velvet(and yeah, i'm a guy, it's a little weird i know.)) and i live inside of Germany's hat, been fairly arachnophobic when i was younger 'till i found some tarantula videos, started out as morbid curiousity then just plain fascination after getting a better understanding of the little eight legged cacti. Been lurking here for the last month and a half and decided to stop being that weird guy at the back of the bus , got some money set aside for some specimen to start off with first thing April starts and looking forward to it for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Webbygale

Hi everyone! I'm Abby. I have a G. Rosea sling and have an A. Versicolor sling on the way 

I love arachnids and always catch wild specimen to take their pictures and release safely afterwards.  I live in Oregon so the two main venomous spiders are the hobo and the widow.

Looking to get more into the hobby.  It's a ton of fun and I am all about learning as much as I can about everything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reptilemama

So I guess this is sort of a re-introduction... I've been less active in the hobby for a few years and was T-free a couple years, up until recently when I jumped back in with both feet. I also just realized that yesterday was my 10 year anniversary on this site, so I guess I've technically been around for a while.  I feel like a paranoid new mom all over again! In addition to T's, I work for an excellent very busy vet clinic where we're lucky enough to have 3 exotics vets, including one who's even willing to see my T's (she also does all the work for the local zoo, and has done surgery on a fish!) I help teach our puppy classes and show my own dogs in obedience & rally. I'm the kind of person who wants to learn everything I can about a hobby, so I'm back to read up on all the new goings-on in the world of inverts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## EthanB

Hello, My name is Ethan, I am 26 years old. I live in Ohio. I work in a bakery and everyone thinks I am crazy for loving T's so much. I have been collecting T's for a long while now. I have more than fifty and I am gearing up to try and start a few breeding projects. I like to purchase my T's as slings as they are cheaper, plus I gain the extra experience of raising them up to adults.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

EthanB said:


> Hello, My name is Ethan, I am 26 years old. I live in Ohio. I work in a bakery and everyone thinks I am crazy for loving T's so much. I have been collecting T's for a long while now. I have more than fifty and I am gearing up to try and start a few breeding projects. I like to purchase my T's as slings as they are cheaper, plus I gain the extra experience of raising them up to adults.


Welcome aboard!   There's always a need for more experienced keepers, I hope your stay here is both long and enjoyable.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Imortalis

Hey guys, it's been a while!

I was a member of this forum over a year ago, some of you guys may have seen my around as I run Immortalis Arachnids in Las Vegas. I took a very, very, very long hiatus and am finally getting back into the hobby. I thought a "re introduction" should be in order seeing as I've been gone so long. Hope you all are doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nina

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Nina

Hi everyone. I am here to learn all I can about my pet tarantula! Great info.

Nina


----------



## Dennis Cureton

hello my name is Dennis and i am new to arachnoboards and i just resonantly purchased a Mexican red knee adult she or he is about 5 inch long and i am concerned about its sex and also she had a pink bald spot from kicking hairs i assumed but 3 days later now the bald spot is black does this mean she or he is getting ready to molt also i put a cricket in its cage and a day later was still there so i took it out so i have not seen it eat yet i have had it a week now can someone help on my concerns thanks also Im interested in meeting breeders to start collecting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadedKitteh

Hello! I'm Jessica (aka JadedKitteh), and I've just recently begun keeping tarantulas. I blame a coworker for introducing me to them. My husband thinks this is just a symptom of working overnights lol. I'm enjoying learning about these amazing creatures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

hey Dennis, welcome aboard  
you come to the right place, a lot of helpful and nice people here.
Sure sounds like she is about to molt anytime soon. Good you took the cricket out, so it dont disturb the T when molting, or the T gets injured.
Hope you like it here. But if you have questions i would recommend you to make a thread under tarantula chat.

The best of luck 
Lulu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nina

Hi Dennis. Congrats on your new pet! Sounds like he is in premolt. It is normal for a new T , and one getting ready to molt, not to eat. Try to leave him or her, alone, hard to do, I know , and let him settle in. Make sure he has water. He will probably turn over on his back to molt, so be prepared, it is normal!  Mine molted upright the first time. 
Read the beginners info on this board for all the details. It's very helpful, and I suggest "The Tarantula Keeper's Guide", by Schultzs'. Great book! 
Lots of experienced folks on this board as well! 
Welcome!
~peace out,
Nina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## intimidator03

Hello everyone,  My name is Eric and took a break from T's since the main influence into my enjoyment, my mother, passed away a few years ago and I sold the remainder of her collection. There were times we had anywhere from 20 to 60 various t's from G. Rosea to H. Lividium. About a month and a half to two months ago I found an ad for P.Irminia and decided why not.  Purchased 4, two for me and two for a friend of my moms that is into T's because of her.  Now I have 6 T's.  My other passion is reptiles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma Monkey

Hi all, I'm Kai. Brand new to arachnids and to the arachnoboards. I've been lurking for a little while and I thought I should finally pop in and say hi. I'm still in the research phase. I'm definitely planning on getting one (or maybe two) spiders soon, but I want to make sure I've learned the basics first. I have friends who have tarantulas, but that's not the same thing as having them yourself and I want to make sure I know what I'm doing - at least enough not to be a danger to myself or my pets - before I take the plunge.

I have no real experience with spiders other than enjoying the free range ones I've seen in nature and at home. The only more-than-4-legs pets I've ever had were crickets, so this will be... interesting, to say the least. Really enjoying trying to absorb the tons of info on these boards and looking forward to learning more as I go. Can't wait to eventually post some lovely spidey pix of my own.


----------



## TheCucuyo

Greetings and salutations, Arachnoboards. I am TheCucuyo, a newb tarantula owner. And...that's about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cedar

Hello!
I figured I should introduce myself as I have been stalking the forum for a bit now. I am a full time student, part time lab tech living in Iowa. I am really into frogs, and have been interested in T's for a while but only recently got my first- an Idiothele mira sling. I know, odd choice, but I know what I got myself into and quite frankly I find the species absolutely fascinating! Sure, s/he doesn't do much, but I really enjoy observing this T's behavior. Other T's I am hoping to eventually acquire are M. balfouri, H. maculata, P. rufilata, and B. albopilosum some day. Wouldn't mind an OBT either. Anyways, I look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## brolloks

Hi, New member here. Primary interest is Scorpions. Hope to learn a lot form this community.

Cheers!


----------



## primordialsoup

here you can see both Ts trying to get near

Hello Arachnoboard's members.

I am the recent caretaker of my first tarantulas.
A Rose acquired 2 weeks ago. Also, have a Pink toe for months.
It's been great having them and learning there behaviors.  I really wish I could set them into their natural habitat but they are here now.

I built a plexiglass divider for a 10 gallon tank.  The pink toe managed to slip through once and I found her hanging on the lid above the many times larger rose. LOL! Got her back smoothly and sealed the minute gap.
Lately I have noticed that the rose is going mad climbing beyond his capability and falling.  I even saw both Ts adjacent to each other, looking at each other through the divider.

Is it probable the Pink Toe is a female and producing pheromones that are attracting the possibly male Rose?
Also, I feel compelled to let them interact, like it's natural (the strange habitats aside).  They may love each other.

edit:also, the rose keep falling and surely it has a minor injury from the falls.  I raised the substrate level but there are still hard item in the cage.


----------



## davewong

Hello,Im Dave. To learn more about centipede!


----------



## Lander9021

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


My name is Scott I'm 23 from the UK (England) I have had my first t for about a week, I'm in deep hope it's a female she's a Chile rose sling about 1.5 inch and I joined this site to get info and help from more experienced hobbyists ..so far I've had a lot of good info from very kind people ...I've been in the hobby 2 minutes and I already want a Mexican red knee and a baboon specie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadezhda

My name is Hope, I'm 15 and from Virginia. I joined because I've recently purchased four BDFB and would like to learn more about them and bugs in general. I can't wait to participate in the boards and get more bugs!


----------



## ObscurePIllbug

Hello, my name is Joel, 36, from Massachusetts.  I originally started reading this forum several months ago for information on Ts, but alas, my wife and kids were not having it.  However, I was very excited to see that isopods are becoming a serious hobby.  I have since acquired some wild-caught P. scaber and A. vulgare.  I also splurged and bought some A. maculatum.  These forums have been very useful in my research on isopod care.  Anyway, I have an interest in all kinds of critters and look forward to getting to know you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UndergroundArachnid

Hi :3 I'm Dani. I'm 18 and I'm from Oklahoma (in the USA)
About a year ago, I came across a tarantula feeding video on Youtube. Ever since then, I've been fascinated with arachnids and other insects. I don't currently own any, but I hope to find a wild tarantula to keep as a pet, until I'm confident enough to start collecting and studying other Ts and insects :3


----------



## mantisman 230

Hi everyone  My name is Andrew. I have really only kept mantids in the past and have been breeding them for five years now. I will be expanding my collection into the leggier size of the arthropod world with my first three new critters. I'm getting a Hadrurus obscurus, an adult female H. paucidens, and a 2.5" Scolopendra alternans "Haiti"


----------



## Deanoss

Hi all,
just showing my face to say hi and after signing up shall be a lot more active around here, taking in all the knowledge of the more experienced owners here.
Just moved over to T's approx 12 weeks ago and i now own

1. G.Rosea
2. B.Smithi
3. L.Klugi
4. L.Parahybana
5. A. Versicolor
6. P.Irminias
7. P.Murinas
8. A.Geniculata
9. P.Pulcher
10. C.Cyaneopubescens
11. C.Fasciatum

1. Large Forest Scorpion
1. Royal Python (Normal)
1. Corn Snake ( 

I would love to hear anything you guys have to say...

Thanks Deanoss


----------



## The Minataur

Hi! I'm Mina and I'm in Tennessee. I only have a couple of tarantulas now, a G.Rosea and an A. Seemani.  I look forward to carefully building a healthy collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idiolized

Hey, my name is Dan, I am 28 years old and live in Århus, Denmark and studying at the university. I recently took in and cared for what I believe to be a female grammostola rosea, from what I can see on colour and common species of tarantulas here in Europe.. but since I mostly tend to keep reptiles and dogs I don't know to much about arachnids.. She seems to be thriving from what the sign their should be, but tips on what I can do different or better to make her stay here for the time I have her as good as possible.. So found this place and hoped you guys would be willing to help me through some of my questions, if I'm not able to find them here or other places..

See you around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sas

Hello! I'm new to the board from New Jersey and am excited to become part of the community! I bought my first Tarantula, a G. Rosea, in 2012 and have loved her ever since. I've recently acquired two P. Metallica slings that I need help sexing and I also have a H. Lividum and A. Seemani. Enjoy some pictures!
G. Rosea

A. Seemani

H. Lividum

P. Metallica (#1)

P. Metallica (#2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## twinkleyell

hello! my name is dolly. just like everyone here, i'm an avid collector of arachnids. :> i own 3 babies, an a.purperea named ursula who is just a sling along with a b.vagans named ruby who's barely half an inch. my oldest one is a b. albopilosum named annie who's about two inches i believe. i hope i can have a good time here and found lots of great information!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lc72

Hi Everyone.

My name is Lee and I live in the UK.
I Used to keep mostly Reptiles , I am a former DWA Holder(Dangerous Wild Animal License) which is needed to keep Venomous Reptiles in the UK.
I have had my G rosea for 8 years, she was the only T I had kept up until October of last year.
I now have 24 T`s and just the 2 Snakes left now, have moved away from the Reptile Scene.


T`s kept


*Ambato - Ecuadorian Purple Blue Pink Toe - (Avicularia Purpurea) *

*Amethyst - Ecuadorian Purple Starburst - (P sp Machala)  *

*Angel Fingers - Giant Brazilian White Knee - (Acanthoscurria Geniculata)  *

*Bhaji - Indian Ornamental - (Poecilotheria Regalis)*

*Caramac - Arizona Desert Blonde - (Aphonopelma Chalcodes)  *

*Ceylon - Sri Lanken Ornamental - (Poecilotheria Fasciatus)*

*Charlotte - Chilean Rose - (Grammastola Rosea)  *

*Cheech - Chaco Gold Knee - (Grammostola Pulchripes)  *

*Chico – Mexican Painted Red Leg - (Brachypelma Emila)   *

*Chong - Chaco Gold Knee - (Grammostola Pulchripes)  *

*Jet - Mexican Black Velvet - (Brachypelma Schroederi)  *

*Nemesis - Giant Brazilian Red & White Knee - (Nhandu Chromatus)   *

*Sammie - Mexican Red Knee - (Brachypelma Smithi)   *

*Slade - Peruvian Flame Rump - (Thrixopelma Ockerti)  *

*Smokey - Giant Brazilian Salmon Pink - (Lasiadora Parahybana)  *

*Star - Giant Brazilian White Knee - (Acanthoscurria Geniculata)  *

*Swapshop - Venezuelan Green Bottle Blue - (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)  *

*Tabasco - Mexican Red Rump - (Brachypelma Vagans)  *

*Tango - Philippine Tangerine - (orphnaecus philippinus) *

*The Bandit - Giant Brazilian Salmon Pink - (Lasiadora Parahybana)  *

*Tiswas - Antillies pinktoe -Avicularia Versicolor -  *

*Wizzard - Venezuelan Green Bottle Blue (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens)   *

*Woodstock - Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu Tripepii)  *

*Ziggy - Costa Rican Tiger Rump (Davus fasciatus)   *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BaphometDL50

Hello to everybody!I am from Spain.My collection now are spiders and scorpions.I used to read this forum but now i iwll try to be an active member.Salute arachnoboards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fraido

Hello everybody!

The name's Heather, I'm just about finished highschool... I got my first T last August and posted a question on another forum regarding him/her, and got recommended to check this forum out! So that is why I'm here, glad to join the T community, I look forward to getting many more in the future.  I'm not actually a spider person, though! I like big, hairy Ts.. but little (or big!), lanky spiders freak me out. Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magenta

Hello all, I have learned a lot from lurking around here and thought it's about time I introduce myself. My husband and I currently live in the Chicago area with our 14 tarantulas, 2 cats and 1 human on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harlequin

Hello everyone
I'm J Glenn. I'm 38 years old, and I live in central Arkansas. I collect and raise several arthropods from my area, plus an occasional exotic. I'm a scientist, and I enjoy learning new culturing techniques for my local species. Here's a list of my (current) project critters:

Isopods:

Cylisticus convexus (curly woodlouse)
Porcellio scaber, grey (scaber, rough woodlouse)
Ligidium elrodii (no common name)
Armadillidium maculatum - exotic (zebra pillbug)
Millipedes:

Narceus americanus (American giant millipede)
Abacion tesselatum (crested millipede)
Brachycybe lecontii (feather millipede)
Eurymerodesmus, currently unidentified species (flat back millipede)
Eurymerodesmus, another currently unidentified species (flat back millipede)
Springtails:

Folsomia candida (folsomia)
Neanuridae, several species (no common name)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HUNGRYBEASTS

hello everyone! 
My name is Patrick, born and raised in the Beautiful Islands of the Philippines
currently living/working in the US 
that is all.. i thank u! =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raydia

Hello all! My name is Cory and I am new to what I call the Tarantula/Arachnid Addiction 

I was gifted a Brachypelma Vagans 2 months ago and have since added a Avicularia Avicularia, Aviciularia Versicolor, Gramnmostola Pulchra and a Grammostola Rosea (also gifted).

I would own a zoo if my fiance would allow it! 
Glad to have a place where I can learn and get advice at

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aphonos

Dalton here. Got into Ts about five years ago, had an A. avicularia and a B. albopilosum. My house burnt down and i lost them in the fire which scarred me a bit, but recently purchased an A. seemani and am back on the saddle again. Am remembering how satisfying this hobby truly is. In my spare time I make metal music and develop my spirituality. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trey Jackson

Good evening, all!

My name is Trey, and I am a new Tarantula owner. I purchased a 1/2-3/4" Lasiodora Parahybana from Jaimes Tarantulas about a week ago, and so far he/she seems to be settling in fine. I was a ball python breeder for almost 8 years, and since that hobby has been flooded with new people who are flooding animals into the market for pennies on the dollar, I decided to get out of the hobby all together. That was roughly a year ago, and needless to say I've missed having an animal I could keep and enjoy aside from my cat & dog. My wife and son are both infatuated with spiders all together, so I did my research and decided on a Tarantula. 

Personally, I enjoy watching spiders from a distance, so buying a certain type of T wasn't up to me, so I let my wife decide. She loves larger spiders, so a bird-eater fit right into what she would enjoy.

Aside from our new Tarantula, I am also an Ant Keeper. Ants are one of my favorite animals, and keeping them is such a joy. This anting season has kicked off, and I have quite a few queens of the Camponotus genus, and a number of queens from the Solenopsis genus. Most of the queens that I have already have a pretty good amount of brood, and 1 of my Solenopsis queens has 5 workers already. I release the colonies I have at the end of fall to let them go into a natural diapause, and then I catch new queens at the beginning of the next year when it warms up.

I was born and raised in Southern Georgia (50 miles south of Macon), and I served 8 years in the Navy as a Sonar Tech. I've been married to my wife for 9 years, and we have an 8 year old son, and a 2 year old daughter, both of them love all animals. 

If keeping T's is anything like keeping Ball Pythons, I'm sure I'll buy more as time goes on and as my experience grows. I appreciate y'all taking the time to read this, and I hope you all have a great weekend!

Very Respectfully,
Trey

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shampain88

Hellooo!! 
My names Steven 35 from Scotland! 
I've been in the hobby since January when I got my first T, yeah you guessed it a Grammostola Porteri! I now own a Grammostola Pulchrapes, Ceratogyrus Meridionalis, Idiothele Mira and a Pamphobetues Vespertinus... I love all the information and suggestions from users here, helped me a lot! 
Cheers

lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KelleyM

My name is Kelley, I am 31 and live near Sacramento, CA. I have three boys, ages 12, 10, and 9. 
 I have been a T owner for about 2 years. 
I enjoy reading, but find I have less time to do that than what should be considered humane. In general I enjoy keeping and learning about my pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sycohearted

Hello!!!
My name is, Alli and I am hoping to adopt a beautiful Grammostola pulchripes very soon! I came here to learn about top quality care for my future 8 legged cutie! 
I'm a Momma to 4 rodents as well <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David1967

Hello all, My name is David. Once upon a time I had several tarantulas and snakes. I bred and sold corn snakes but about 6 years ago sold out of all my T's and snakes. Now I am getting back into tarantulas. Looking forward to learning from you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mstalcup

Hi everybody. My name is Michael. I live in Nashville, Tennessee. I currently keep 2 Hadrurus arizonensis, my first arachnids. I find this to have been a very good choice. It's been a real enjoyment watching their behavior for the past year. I'm very interested in natural history and evolution. I find it absolutely fascinating to consider how long scorpions have been around and how successful they continue to be. I would very much like to expand my collection of scorpions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grimmjowls

Hello everyone.
My name's Jace. I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Honestly, I've been deathly afraid of spiders since I was a child, but I've also been strangely interested by them. After beginning to date my partner, who has a decent-sized collection of arachnids, I decided I should really try to become more accustomed to them! It's a slow process, but I think I have made progress - I even have a few wild-caught spiders that I'll feed and watch; not without being a little spooked, though!

I like the look of scorpions quite a bit, and I'd really like to get an Amblypygi some day... Maybe... 
I look forward to meeting some new people here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fang333999

Hello everyone! I have been a member for quite some time, but have been out of the loop for the last few years. I have experience with tarantulas since age 11, I'm 23 now. In the past I have successfully bred pterinochilus murinus, lasiodora difficilis, heteroscodra maculata, and psamopoeus irminia. I look forward to reconnecting with you all and learning more about these beautiful creatures!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood

grimmjowls said:


> Hello everyone.
> My name's Jace. I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Honestly, I've been deathly afraid of spiders since I was a child, but I've also been strangely interested by them. After beginning to date my partner, who has a decent-sized collection of arachnids, I decided I should really try to become more accustomed to them! It's a slow process, but I think I have made progress - I even have a few wild-caught spiders that I'll feed and watch; not without being a little spooked, though!
> 
> I like the look of scorpions quite a bit, and I'd really like to get an Amblypygi some day... Maybe...
> I look forward to meeting some new people here!


Oh geez, a Yooper

Welcome to da boards, eh.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Dovey

Greetings All! I'm Dovey, a theatre director with a passion for creatures.  Sort of an "Oooops, I fogot to have a baby, and now I've got all these nurturing instincts on my hands" situation....oh well." ;-) I keep tarantulas, mostly arboreal new worlds, but a few ground dwellers, as well. I'm mostly interested in the tropicals because they give me the excuse to create fabulous living vivariums. Several local desert species keep me: I live in New River, AZ, and there are some notable T's that regularly visit my porch to scarf up Assassin Bugs, to which I am dreadfully allergic. So yes, strictly speaking, they take care of ME!

I also raise the yummiest dubias in the world, BTW, so let me know if you need feeders or adult breeders for a starter colony. Seriously, I take excellent care of my bugs, so you can count on getting the very best feeders available anywhere.

And there's pretty much a complete food chain of other creatures around, from a sizeable collection of Southeastern US herps that were pool rescues when I lived in East Texas to a truly bumptious red bearded dragon and a pair of especially lovely ball pythons, a pastel male and a banana lesser pastel female. Also, there are some mammals around. Sometimes when you cuddle, you want a creature that will cuddle you back. That's really not so much the point with arachnids and herps, is it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey

grimmjowls said:


> I like the look of scorpions quite a bit, and I'd really like to get an Amblypygi some day... Maybe...
> I look forward to meeting some new people here! [/QUOTE
> 
> Jace, darlin', if only you were here in these parts! I'm in New River, AZ, and we got A LOT of warm early spring rain this year, which we never, ever do. Now all the scorpions are confused and have come out wayyyyy early. There was an article in the NYTimes the other day about professional people by day who become scorpion hunters by night in Scottsdale, since you can find them with ultraviolet flashlights!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/29/u...pions-emerge-to-swarm-arizona-homes.html?_r=0


----------



## grimmjowls

cold blood said:


> Oh geez, a Yooper
> 
> Welcome to da boards, eh.


!! Haha, I didn't think anyone would really know of that - the UP tends to be... shoved to the side often. Thankfully, the Yooper accent was left mostly with my dad.  Thank you for the welcome! 



Dovey said:


> Jace, darlin', if only you were here in these parts! I'm in New River, AZ, and we got A LOT of warm early spring rain this year, which we never, ever do. Now all the scorpions are confused and have come out wayyyyy early. There was an article in the NYTimes the other day about professional people by day who become scorpion hunters by night in Scottsdale, since you can find them with ultraviolet flashlights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/29/u...pions-emerge-to-swarm-arizona-homes.html?_r=0


Oh my goodness! Those poor little babies... I'd hesitantly go looking for them but probably be spooked the entire time, haha.
Very interesting article - thank you Dovey!


----------



## Dennis Cada

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> In October 2014 someone at my work found a live scorpion in a pallet of product being picked for shipment at my work.  Well, guess who got to take it home!!  The product came from California so we assume it is the desert variety native to California and Arizona.  It looks like them too, kind of light brown or tan in colour.
> While it is very much still alive it has been the most boring pet I've had in my life!  All it does is hide in a piece of driftwood I put in the terrarium.  2-3 times a month I throw in 6-8 small crickets and 2-3 times a week I replace the cotton balls soaked in water and veggies for the thing.
> Is there anything I can do to bring some excitement to it's life and have it bring a bit of excitement to mine, aside from having it sting me?
> I refer to it as IT because I have no idea of it is male or female.  I heard it's possible to count rows of teeth but that would be rather difficult to do with it hiding in the driftwood.  For that reason I also have no photos.


----------



## PocketPirate

Hey all

My name's Enrique and I ordered my first T a few days ago from Jamie's Tarantulas and waiting for it to arrive. It's going to be a _G. pulchripes. _I have been researching T care for a while and despite being somewhat of an arachnophobe, there's a certain respect and wonder I've always had toward tarantulas. So I decided to take the plunge and hopefully get over my arachnophobia, though I don't really plan on handling much if at all (I'll admit I was relieved when I learned they dont need any handling whatsoever).

I'm both excited and anxious and hope I do a good job. I'm waiting on the Keeper's guide from amazon as well. 

Quick question, since it's going to be a 1/2"-3/4" sling, I was wondering what was best to feed it? I live down in FL and found out dubia roaches aren't legal down here, so I was looking into discoid roache nymphs for feeding...are those still too big/dangerous? Should I rather give something like mealworms? I'd rather avoid crickets if possible but I dont mind if I have no other choice for the time being.

And is it better at this beginning stage to buy prey items as I need them or try and start my own colony? I feel that it's possible the feeders will propagate faster than I'm able to feed them off to maintain a balance and I'll just have an ever-increasing feeder population which seems inconvenient, at least for just a single T?

Thanks all, I've lurked for a while and have learned so much already. Good to meet everyone!


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

PocketPirate said:


> Hey all
> 
> My name's Enrique and I ordered my first T a few days ago from Jamie's Tarantulas and waiting for it to arrive. It's going to be a _G. pulchripes. _I have been researching T care for a while and despite being somewhat of an arachnophobe, there's a certain respect and wonder I've always had toward tarantulas. So I decided to take the plunge and hopefully get over my arachnophobia, though I don't really plan on handling much if at all (I'll admit I was relieved when I learned they dont need any handling whatsoever).
> 
> I'm both excited and anxious and hope I do a good job. I'm waiting on the Keeper's guide from amazon as well.
> 
> Quick question, since it's going to be a 1/2"-3/4" sling, I was wondering what was best to feed it? I live down in FL and found out dubia roaches aren't legal down here, so I was looking into discoid roache nymphs for feeding...are those still too big/dangerous? Should I rather give something like mealworms? I'd rather avoid crickets if possible but I dont mind if I have no other choice for the time being.
> 
> And is it better at this beginning stage to buy prey items as I need them or try and start my own colony? I feel that it's possible the feeders will propagate faster than I'm able to feed them off to maintain a balance and I'll just have an ever-increasing feeder population which seems inconvenient, at least for just a single T?
> 
> Thanks all, I've lurked for a while and have learned so much already. Good to meet everyone!


Mealworms are a little easier to cut up than crickets. Which is one method you can use for slings that size who may be a little timid of live prey. They will accept pieces of pre-killed prey at that age and size. Also don't be too shocked at the size of your spider, 1/2-3/4 is not as big as some folks imagine it will be.
A colony of feeders is not really worth the trouble for a single spider, provided you have easy access to someplace that sells them. Wth a single spider, many of the feeder's will grow to adulthood, produce more feeders, and die before you are able to use them all, and as you surmised, your colony will grow and become unnecessary and unused surplus.
Wander down to the Tarantula Chat and Tarantula Questions and Discussion if you have further questions.

Reactions: Helpful 1 | Award 1


----------



## Dovey

PocketPirate said:


> Hey all
> 
> My name's Enrique and I ordered my first T a few days ago from Jamie's Tarantulas and waiting for it to a
> rrive. It's going to be a _G. pulchripes. _I have been researching T care for a while and despite being somewhat of an arachnophobe, there's a certain respect and wonder I've always had toward talantulas. So I decided to take the plunge and hopefully get over my arachnophobia, though I don't really plan on handling much if at all (I'll admit I was relieved when I learned they dont need any handling whatsoever).
> 
> I'm both excited and anxious and hope I do a good job. I'm waiting on the Keeper's guide from amazon as well.
> 
> Quick question, since it's going to be a 1/2"-3/4" sling, I was wondering what was best to feed it? I live down in FL and found out dubia roaches aren't legal down here, so I was looking into discoid roache nymphs for feeding...are those still too big/dangerous? Should I rather give something like mealworms? I'd rather avoid crickets if possible but I dont mind if I have no other choice for the time being.
> 
> And is it better at this beginning stage to buy prey items as I need them or try and start my own colony? I feel that it's possible the feeders will propagate faster than I'm able to feed them off to maintain a balance and I'll just have an ever-increasing feeder population which seems inconvenient, at least for just a single T?
> 
> Thanks all, I've lurked for a while and have learned so much already. Good to meet everyone!


Enrique, what you need are first or second instar DUBIAS for that wee bad boy/girl. I'm overrun just now, and will happily send you a little nursery of 25 or so for free if you will pay postage. Let me know if youre interested


----------



## Jon Wayne

my name is jon. I have 4 t's, 2 avicularias and 2 brachis. looking to expand, I prefer avics. anyone with avics for sale, trade, or donate, please message me.


----------



## Nimmyfly

Hi all,
My name is Billie, I am 26 years old. I am from the Northern bit of California. Last year I went to a reptile convention hoping to come home with a new snake or perhaps lizard, but preferably a snake, since I have no problem feeding them... but came home with a spider instead... ironically, I am deathly afraid of spiders and their food. Previously, I only kept pets that ate vegetables, rats, or kibbles. Otherwise, I ride motorcycles (CBR 500 and VTR 250 are my two most ridden bikes), make wine, read and collect lots of books, and teach algebra at the local University. I have 2 T's and plan to expand quite a bit over the next couple years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

grimmjowls said:


> Hello everyone.
> My name's Jace. I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Honestly, I've been deathly afraid of spiders since I was a child, but I've also been strangely interested by them. After beginning to date my partner, who has a decent-sized collection of arachnids, I decided I should really try to become more accustomed to them! It's a slow process, but I think I have made progress - I even have a few wild-caught spiders that I'll feed and watch; not without being a little spooked, though!
> 
> I like the look of scorpions quite a bit, and I'd really like to get an Amblypygi some day... Maybe...
> I look forward to meeting some new people here!


So another northerner? hey @cold blood should we beat him/her up for being from the wrong side of the lake?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae

crap crap crap I misquoted, how do I remove?


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Toxoderidae said:


> crap crap crap I misquoted, how do I remove?


Eh eh, you can't

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Toxoderidae

Chris LXXIX said:


> Eh eh, you can't


nevermind I fixed. I just went into the google source thingy and edited it that way. Amazing how technology works.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Toxoderidae said:


> nevermind I fixed. I just went into the google source thingy and edited it that way. Amazing how technology works.


Yup. It's the comments you/we can remove. Fix? Ja


----------



## Toxoderidae

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yup. It's the comments you/we can remove. Fix? Ja


3> you Chris. Wait.. that's wrong
Ɛ> there we go.


----------



## Cpitt

I've been referring to arachnoboards for years now and finally decided to get my own account. I work at an exotic reptile store in Colorado, but my passion is arachnids. I have over 40 different species. Mainly old worlds. I also have a few true spiders, scorpions, and assassin bugs. I am looking forward to meeting other people with this passion, and legitimate, informative people who will answer any questions that might come up. I am still learning how all this works but I'm excited to finally be a real part of this community!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WhitenerJ

I'm Jason from Texas. I just started looking into Ts after convincing my wife to allow one for the household. Looking for our first Ts and thought I would ask around here and also learn more about them. Ordered a Rose hair from Petco, but thinking that might not be a good idea now. Looking for any pointers on where to purchase our first Ts. Also when can I post on the wanted/for sale forum? 

Jason


----------



## cold blood

WhitenerJ said:


> I'm Jason from Texas. I just started looking into Ts after convincing my wife to allow one for the household. Looking for our first Ts and thought I would ask around here and also learn more about them. Ordered a Rose hair from Petco, but thinking that might not be a good idea now. Looking for any pointers on where to purchase our first Ts. Also when can I post on the wanted/for sale forum?
> 
> Jason


Ummm, looking at your avatar pic, I get the feeling you have joined the dark side.

Welcome to the boards, don't choke anyone out please

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Hello everyone my name is Joseph and I'm from California. Been in the herp hobby since I was a kid I'm 23 now and a month into keeping T's I have 2. One is a brachyphelma vagans 3.5-4inch. The other a 3rd instar Grammastola Pulchra. I joined because I was already reading a ton of info on this site as a non member.


----------



## REEFSPIDER

WhitenerJ said:


> I'm Jason from Texas. I just started looking into Ts after convincing my wife to allow one for the household. Looking for our first Ts and thought I would ask around here and also learn more about them. Ordered a Rose hair from Petco, but thinking that might not be a good idea now. Looking for any pointers on where to purchase our first Ts. Also when can I post on the wanted/for sale forum?
> 
> Jason


Hey Jason I'm new aswell but I'll give it to you straight most people on the forum and myself disagree with petcos practices that being said you will probably hear a lot of that kind of response. Roses are good but like any spider claimed to be docile they can have their own personality dependent on individual.  I got my first two spiders weeks apart from eachother and they are both doing well. For the most part brachys and grammastolas are generally easiest to keep happy and most well behaved. But my vagans will kick hair 63% of the time. And she was sold to me as docile it just depends. Also T's are nothing like any other animal you have ever cared for. Just keep that in mind and listen to the older people on this forum. (If I were you I would get the Rose still just because of the commitment made and my personal way of doing business) but I wouldn't go back to petco. Imo.


----------



## grimmjowls

Toxoderidae said:


> So another northerner? hey @cold blood should we beat him/her up for being from the wrong side of the lake?


Woah woah woah, am I the one getting beaten up?  No fair, I've barely been here a week!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andyembe

I'm new to the forum but have visited it many times in the recent past via google inquiries. I am from Idaho/Utah. I have 7 Tarantulas including: B. albopilosum, B. emilia, L. parahybana, G. pulchripes, A. versicolor, A. diversipes


----------



## Oasirus

Hello new to these forums and tarantulas ,recently bought a GBB its about the size of a quarter spread out.
Here is a pic of him eating a very small dubia roach

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grimmjowls

Oasirus said:


> Hello new to these forums and tarantulas ,recently bought a GBB its about the size of a quarter spread out.
> Here is a pic of him eating a very small dubia roach


Very cute! I'm sure he'll grow up into a lean, mean, webbing machine.


----------



## bonsaimaster1

Hey guys, kinda brand new here. I just got my first tarantula a while ago. The species name is Nhandu coloratovillosus. I can't wait for it to molt, it is only about .25" big. I am currently living in Las Vegas, NV. I am a college student at UNLV studying Pre-med. I love growing plants such as orchids, roses, and bonsai trees. I also like to grow Orchid mantises (Hymenopus coronatus). Can't wait to get started with all of you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike B

Hey folks I'm new here 35yrs old and I'm new to the Tarantula hobby. I'm currently living in Florida, and I have a GBB, G. Pulchripes. Tomorrow I'll be receiving an A. Versicolor. I'm also currently working on getting a Haplopelma Lividum (Colbalt Blue) and a P. Metallica.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RMJ

I guess I should have posted here first rather than contributing and asking for advice! 

im Rob, Im in the UK and ive kept reptiles for sometime, but always had a passion/interest for arachnids! I decided to take the plunge into the world several weeks ago and arranged for 2 vivs to be built for an A.versi and a H.arizonesis - two species Ive always been fascinated by! anyway.... Hi and heres some pics of whats to come...







A.versi is a 3.5 year old female 
H.arizon is a 3 year old male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood

RMJ said:


> I guess I should have posted here first rather than contributing and asking for advice!
> 
> im Rob, Im in the UK and ive kept reptiles for sometime, but always had a passion/interest for arachnids! I decided to take the plunge into the world several weeks ago and arranged for 2 vivs to be built for an A.versi and a H.arizonesis - two species Ive always been fascinated by! anyway.... Hi and heres some pics of whats to come...
> 
> View attachment 210483
> View attachment 210486
> View attachment 210484
> View attachment 210485
> 
> 
> A.versi is a 3.5 year old female
> H.arizon is a 3 year old male


Welcome to the boards

I'd ditch those lights when the time comes  (you may already be aware of this)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Linear

I joined like 2 years ago but I don't think I ever posted an introduction. xD; I wasn't allowed to get a tarantula when I first got interested, so for a while I tried to give up on the idea. But finally, I can and in a few months I'll be able to get one. ^^ (Few months because I'm going on a trip and also I'm kind of broke right now... I have a summer job but it starts next week). Anyway, I'm a student living in Canada currently and I study languages primarily as well as East Asian history. I want to translate video games in the future...  I used to have pretty bad arachnophobia but videos on YouTube about Tarantulas and other spiders really helped me lessen it to a degree. I also think the size of Tarantulas helped me be less afraid in general, because it's partially the small size of spiders that scares me... At first I watched a lot of Jon3800's videos on Tarantulas and learning more about them helped me a lot in overcoming my fear, I watch other youtubers' vids too but I'm not very good with names x.x. Now I can actually take spiders I find outside. xD; Instead of screaming... Sometimes I just leave them in my room, when I worked as a pool attendant there were a lot of small jumping spiders near the windows and they would often jump into my hands and I would take them outside. They were so cute. ><

When I buy a tarantula it will most likely be a Brachypelma smithi since that's the kind I learned most about. X.x But they can be a bit rare due to high demand and less supply where I'm from... I also like the other Brachypelmas though so who knows. I think Avic avics are also not too intimidating in appearance but from what I know, they require a bit more care than a smithi would. And I'm worried to mess up frankly.

Anyway, long intro was long and also long overdue. Hi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lydiab

Hi all im Lydia from the UK i keep different type of Ts from B Albops P Metalica to H Macs plus other types i also keep some Cockroaches like Centurions, 2 types of Porcelains, 3 types of P Vanwaerebecki and some other types of roaches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BTMotoMech

Hello to all.
It's been a long, long time since I've been on here. I remember purchasing slings from a chap that went by the name Botar of anybody remembers him. Life happened, rehomed my 8 legged friends but now I'm in a position to keep a few again. Picked up a G. Rosea and a P. muticus today! Nice to be back. 
 -BT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

BTMotoMech said:


> and a P. muticus today!


High Five for your wise choice involving the* Goddess *progeny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcana

Hi! My name is Anne and I am from Finland! After many google search results ending up to this forum I decided to sign up and forget about google (for now). I recently got my first tarantulas, B. vagans and G. rosea. Both Ts are slings and I'm very excited about them. This forum has been a big help for me, I'm still a bit shy with starting new topics becouse  I am not a native english speaker... so maybe hanging around here also helps me learn more english and I expect to get confident using it more

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## MrT1984

Hi everyone Im Carl Im new to this site and new-ish to the hobby well 3years of keeping Ts 
the T's I have at the moment.....

Aphonopelma Chalcodes
Avicularia Aavicularia
Brachypelma Smithi
Brachypelma Albopilosum
Cyclosternum Fasciatum
Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
Grammostola Rosea RCF
Grammostola Pulchra
Poecilotheria Ornata
Psalmopoeus Irminia
Pterinochilus Murinus RCF

thata my list of little gems i have lol 
so yeah im new to this site and hoping to make new friends and gain advice and tips along the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Demongene

Hey everyone, my name is Kyle and I just recently joined this wonderful hobby. I've been raising snakes and reptiles for years now, but have just recently been ok'd by the wife to get into tarantulas in order to try and get her over her arachnophobia. I've been fascinated with spiders since I was a kid, and just picked up a Brachypelma Albiceps as my first T. I can't wait to learn more about these guys and expand my collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Arcana said:


> This forum has been a big help for me, I'm still a bit shy with starting new topics becouse  I am not a native english speaker... so maybe hanging around here also helps me learn more english and I expect to get confident using it more


Hello Lady and welcome.

Oh, about English... don't worry: i don't think that exists someone so powerful enough to beat my broken, garbage English

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f

Arcana said:


> Hi! My name is Anne and I am from Finland! After many google search results ending up to this forum I decided to sign up and forget about google (for now). I recently got my first tarantulas, B. vagans and G. rosea. Both Ts are slings and I'm very excited about them. This forum has been a big help for me, I'm still a bit shy with starting new topics becouse  I am not a native english speaker... so maybe hanging around here also helps me learn more english and I expect to get confident using it more


Hey Scandinavian neighbor   welcome on board, hope you like it so far. And BTW Your English is just fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arcana

Chris LXXIX said:


> Hello Lady and welcome.
> 
> Oh, about English... don't worry: i don't think that exists someone so powerful enough to beat my broken, garbage English





louise f said:


> Hey Scandinavian neighbor   welcome on board, hope you like it so far. And BTW Your English is just fine


Thank you so much! It's nice to see here are people from many countries

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## LadyPhilosophy

Hello all,
I'm just a weird spider chick from SK, Canada.  I've been keeping arachnids for 19 months and currently own 64 of them (tarantulas, trues, and odd balls).
Look forward to meeting you and learning more about this amazing hobby!
Rebecca.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy79

Hi, I'm Amy. I'm from Missouri. Exciting I know! I'm here to talk about tarantulas because my friends don't like them. I have 5 ts one scorpion and a snapping turtle. Also looking for some advice on a 6th t.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soccerjets

My name is Sam, I don't own any T's but I find them interesting to learn about  Not sure I am comfortable enough around large spiders anyways. Even house centipedes give me the heebee jeebies....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Bread

Hello folks newbie here from near Leeds, UK.

I've always wanted a little T of my own after seeing my brothers, so grabbed myself a curlyhair sling (now 1.5cm) a few weeks back.
Anyways, he's now moving to work in the US so i've inherited his four over here, should be a fun experience for a new guy (lots of reading to do!)

they are...  5cm GBB sling, 15cm female P.Murinus, 17cm king baboon, and a 13cm smithi.
the p.murinus is due for a house move shortly so I'll see how that goes!


----------



## WolfCrazy64

hello my name is Heather, I am 19,  I live in the UK and I have 4 T's (soon to be 5 ) I like wolves, cats, reptiles, all animals basically. I'm thinking about breeding my G. Rosea  Rodney (formally Rosie, I thought he was a girl)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA

WolfCrazy64 said:


> I'm thinking about breeding my G. Rosea  Rodney (formally Rosie, I thought he was a girl)


Hi and welcome! 

Is he G. Rosea or Porteri? I may be looking for a new fella for my old lady but shes a Porteri.


----------



## LeighAnn927

hi everyone! my name is Leigh-Ann and I have 1 t (for now) a p.regalis (hoping for shes a girl) I am looking to get another t hopefully next week id love a pamph. antinous but lack the $$ and no body seems to have them in stock. Can someone recommend any sites to buy I  have checked swifts, fear not tarantuals , ken the bug guy and bug net. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Esherman81

Welcome  do you collect true spiders ?


----------



## Venom1080

LeighAnn927 said:


> hi everyone! my name is Leigh-Ann and I have 1 t (for now) a p.regalis (hoping for shes a girl) I am looking to get another t hopefully next week id love a pamph. antinous but lack the $$ and no body seems to have them in stock. Can someone recommend any sites to buy I  have checked swifts, fear not tarantuals , ken the bug guy and bug net. Thanks in advance!!


another Poecilotheria keeper! welcome! tbh, a bad choice to start with, i hope you can handle it. dont be afraid to ask questions, some people will give you crap your for first T choice, just ignore them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## soilentgringa

Hi! I'm Sarah, from Dallas TX, U.S. 
I joined Arachnoboards after a friend linked me several threads regarding "brown boxing" of animals. Her sn is Wodesorel and she has bred scorpions and exotic roaches. 

One of the reasons that I wanted to join the group was to learn more information and find legitimate sources for insect husbandry of multiple species. 

I keep land hermit crabs and they are closely related to insects. I've also kept domino and question mark roaches; unfortunately the tanks were broken and they did not survive. 

Personal stuffs: Comic enthusiast, artist, homeschool mom.


----------



## arachnofein909

What's up guys it's been a while since I stalked the forums I feel so far behind.


----------



## ToshRunner

Hello all!

 I've joined Arachnoboards because I have grown tired of lurking, and I have questions to ask. 

 I do not yet have a Tarantula, but I have considered acquiring one for a few years now and want to learn as much as I can before any purchases are made--and then continue learning as much as I can to better care for the spider throughout it's lifetime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## undyne

Hi, everyone.  I'm Ashton.  Been lurking this site for a while when I've needed tips or ideas for my arachnids and recently joined because one of my female true spiders matured.  I thought it would be a good idea to start contacting people and making conversation and it's always good to start up an account here seeing I'll be a T owner for quite a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dyl Pet

Hello,

 My name is Dylan. I'm fairly new to T owning but already own a small collection of 7 slings that I am greatly enjoying. I essentially bought all 7 at once instead of slowly going into it because oncee I want to do something I want to go all the way with it and get as many as I can. At the time it was 7 but now Im looking into getting more! I'll probably wait though since I most likely just want more because the slings are taking a while to get big. (I've only had them about a month and a half to two months. I'm also pretty impatient.)

,Dylan


----------



## Dyl Pet

Dyl Pet said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Dylan. I'm fairly new to T owning but already own a small collection of 7 slings that I am greatly enjoying. I essentially bought all 7 at once instead of slowly going into it because oncee I want to do something I want to go all the way with it and get as many as I can. At the time it was 7 but now Im looking into getting more! I'll probably wait though since I most likely just want more because the slings are taking a while to get big. (I've only had them about a month and a half to two months. I'm also pretty impatient.)
> 
> ,Dylan


Oh yeah and I also own a bunch of other animals. Including, but not limited to, a leopard gecko, a bearded dragon, 3 dogs, 2 cats, a rabbit, 2 redtail boas (one Columbian), 3 ball pythons (one Spider, the other two just regulars) and 2 corn snakes (one albino one regular)!


----------



## Johnnyp1987

Hi all,
Im new on here but not so new to the hobby. Ive kept a couple Ts when i was younger, with little or no proper knowledge however. Over the past 2 years ive got back into the hobby after some proper research. I currently have 9 Ts. Im 28, from england, looking to extend my knowledge of inverts, make some friends and contacts and hopefully start some breeding projects.


----------



## ValsTpals

Hello everyone,
     I am a fairly new T owner, having bought my first in September of 2015.  I now have 7 that I consider "mine" but there are a total of 13 in my house.  The others belong to my husband, though we both take care of them all.  I am 29, from Stockton, California, and I work at an indoor pool teaching swim lessons and a rehabilitative aquatic exercise class.  My other interests include lacto-fermentation, watching cartoons, worrying about things I have no control over, and pretending I am a functional adult

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Odyvia

Whelp. Considering I don't have much other options to post elsewhere I probably should start here.

Hi I'm Ody, real name Aaron.

Like everyone else here I'll start by saying yes I'm an arachnoholic. I'm an all around animal person and long time keeper of many things. Always had passion for slithering things and creepy crawlers. Let's just say I was not my mom's biggest fan as a kid growing up coming back home with all these new jar buddies from my outdoor adventures. I still have that kid inside me till this day. I enjoy herpetology and outdoors, not necessarily in that order but they go hand in hand  I don't want to veer off track but I feel like this is for intro's only so I'll keep it short. I've had a long time passion working with animals and it may not be necessarily the same field I want to be in but I have come to enjoy taxidermist work and preservation of passed on loved pets and specimens (however you may see your hobby'd loved ones)... I have recently been working on a website / business dedicated to taxidermist work and study of specimens alive and dead. Though it's a slow work in progress I am looking for the community's help in kick starting my plans. I am looking for "dead" specimens for taxidermist work. They must be properly labeled and positively ID'd for study purposes. I am willing to provide shipping means at no cost and with the upcoming site project I will be using all donated  specimens / samples as a credit system towards the contributor(s) to spend on the shop site for future projects. I am looking to also get into custom cage building etc. I have massive plans, but I have been procrastinating on getting things done. So consider this my intro to what might or may come ... Keep in mind this thread is for intro's so send me a personal message if you're interested in helping out.

- Ody

P.S. There is NO size limit on specimen donations but please inform me before hand on what we are dealing with so I can get estimates on shipping arrangements. Remember this comes at no cost to you other than your sympathetic generosity for donating your passed on loved ones.

(Mods / Admins ) If this ^ Is an issue to you. Then please give me sufficient rights to post in the appropriate section to do so. Otherwise I've introduced myself. I love this community but the new regulations on the site almost made me skoot away, till I found somewhere I could post


----------



## Walker253

Hello, I used to be a herp guy and had a G. porteri for years. I got out of all of it, then on a whim, picked up a few tarantulas. Now I'm really getting into T's to the point I'm becoming addicted. Six weeks into this, I have 14 T's in 12 different species. I'm really enjoying them and am here to learn a thing or two.


----------



## Steve sandford

Hi my name is Steve Sandford,and I have been keeping tarantulas for 12yrs now.so I have got a bit of experience with tarantula's,and I am happy to give advice to other hobbyist's if I can.the tarantula's that I have got are Mexican  red knee's,brazilan white knee's,curly hairs,chilian rose's and grammostola pulchra's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kessler

Whats up everybody. My name is Kessler and i love scorpions. I am a scorpio so that my explain the fascination with them. I am 34 with about 3 months experience with scorps, so yes, i am a newb. Doesn't bother me a bit though because my Asian Forest Scorpion had babies appear out of nowhere 3 days ago so i would say I'm doing something right. Well thats about all i got for now. Until next time......peace out


----------



## TheReptilianCivilian1903

Hello my name is Mac I'm 20 I have always loved T's but was never allowed any until I got my flat just over a year ago I now have 3 a juvie A geniculata an AF H gigas and a grown on p ornata sling which I now believe to have been mis identified and now think it is a p rufilata I also work at a reptile rescue with all reptiles and that and have two snakes of my own aswell so although I may not have my own burmese or retic for example I work with them

0.1 common boa 100 % het hypo
1.0 spotted python


----------



## DalugnirCC

Dalugnir reporting for duty. AKA Nathaniel, aka Rathenmedus, so on so forth to eternity.

Found this board when I had a specific issue and decided to join. Looks pretty cool and when I start owning spiders, I intend on bringing them here for show'n'tell~

Anything else you'd like to know or to just, drop a line. It'd be great


----------



## Steve sandford

kessler said:


> Whats up everybody. My name is Kessler and i love scorpions. I am a scorpio so that my explain the fascination with them. I am 34 with about 3 months experience with scorps, so yes, i am a newb. Doesn't bother me a bit though because my Asian Forest Scorpion had babies appear out of nowhere 3 days ago so i would say I'm doing something right. Well thats about all i got for now. Until next time......peace out


Hi Kessler I don't know anything about scorpions but it sounds like you are doing OK with them


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Steve sandford said:


> Hi my name is Steve Sandford,and I have been keeping tarantulas for 12yrs now.so I have got a bit of experience with tarantula's,and I am happy to give advice to other hobbyist's if I can.the tarantula's that I have got are Mexican  red knee's,brazilan white knee's,curly hairs,chilian rose's and grammostola pulchra's.


Ah ah, you look like somewhat J.K.Simmons, man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kessler

Steve sandford said:


> Hi Kessler I don't know anything about scorpions but it sounds like you are doing OK with them


Thanks brother. I have always been fascinated with them and now i have a bunch of baby scorpions. And i should be acquiring some deadly scorpions before too long.


----------



## JK Smith

Hi,
I'm Lani, the parent of a young spider enthusiast  (really, it's more of an obsession!). I've actually set up this account on his behalf, but feel that he is still too young to participate in online discussions (yes, I'm a little overprotective...). He would really like a tarantula for his next birthday.  Spiders are welcome in our house, and we often find house spiders around the house (we live in the UK) and my son will track their wanderings for days and even weeks. I was wondering what a good starter spider would be?  My son and I have done a lot of research, but there are a lot of contradictory information out there. For instance, I've read that a Chilean rose tarantula would make a good starter on one page and then the next page advise against a Chilean rose, because of their unpredictable nature and long fasting habits.  Hopefully we will be able to find some good information here, whilst browsing the threads.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

JK Smith said:


> Hi,
> I'm Lani, the parent of a young spider enthusiast  (really, it's more of an obsession!). I've actually set up this account on his behalf, but feel that he is still too young to participate in online discussions (yes, I'm a little overprotective...). He would really like a tarantula for his next birthday.  Spiders are welcome in our house, and we often find house spiders around the house (we live in the UK) and my son will track their wanderings for days and even weeks. I was wondering what a good starter spider would be?  My son and I have done a lot of research, but there are a lot of contradictory information out there. For instance, I've read that a Chilean rose tarantula would make a good starter on one page and then the next page advise against a Chilean rose, because of their unpredictable nature and long fasting habits.  Hopefully we will be able to find some good information here, whilst browsing the threads.



Sooooo, are you gonna tell us how old the new enthusiast is?   Or a name?  He/she may not participate directly, but there's no reason we can't get to know him/her through you

G. pulchripes would be my suggestion, just a great all around spider and one of the best for beginners.   If you don't mind spending a little, T. cyaneolum is another great one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schmo

I'm Jo and I'm 25 from Manchester in England.

I've been keeping tarantulas since I was 16 and have never been bitten. Still waiting for it lol. I also have two cats and five millipedes.
I have two Chilean Roses both adults, one juvenile Brazilian Black and White, one juvenile Salmon Pink, one juvenile Thai Red and one juvenile Purple Tree Spider. I've also previously had a Curlyhair and a Brazilian Giant Whiteknee.
Will definitely get more in future until I run out of space. Then I'll just get a bigger house lol.


----------



## JK Smith

cold blood said:


> Sooooo, are you gonna tell us how old the new enthusiast is?   Or a name?  He/she may not participate directly, but there's no reason we can't get to know him/her through you
> 
> G. pulchripes would be my suggestion, just a great all around spider and one of the best for beginners.   If you don't mind spending a little, T. cyaneolum is another great one.


I suppose it wouldn't hurt 
His name is Joshua and he is six.  He hopes to get a tarantula for his birthday in January.  He has just recently discovered the strangeness that is the camel spider or, Solifugae I suppose.  You'll have to be patient with us since we don't really know the scientific names yet...
Thank you for your suggestions, we will look those two up and see what we can find
We've been researching all things spider together and it's been great to spend time with him on something he is so passionate about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yolotli

Hi! I'm Yolotli, nice to meet you! I currently have a female Olive-Keeled Flat Rock Scorpion, and I'm hoping to get another invertebrate soon, though I'm trying to decide which one.


----------



## Trenor

JK Smith said:


> I suppose it wouldn't hurt
> His name is Joshua and he is six.  He hopes to get a tarantula for his birthday in January.  He has just recently discovered the strangeness that is the camel spider or, Solifugae I suppose.  You'll have to be patient with us since we don't really know the scientific names yet...
> Thank you for your suggestions, we will look those two up and see what we can find
> We've been researching all things spider together and it's been great to spend time with him on something he is so passionate about.


Hey Lani, welcome to the boards. I'd recommend you go here to tarantula chat and start up a thread with this information and ask the question there. You'll find a lot of people(including myself) eager to help answer your tarantula questions.

Here is a link the the sub-forum: http://arachnoboards.com/forums/tarantula-chat.49/

Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JK Smith

Trenor said:


> Hey Lani, welcome to the boards. I'd recommend you go here to tarantula chat and start up a thread with this information and ask the question there. You'll find a lot of people(including myself) eager to help answer your tarantula questions.
> 
> Here is a link the the sub-forum: http://arachnoboards.com/forums/tarantula-chat.49/
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks so much! I've been looking around, but haven't found the right thread yet.  I very rarely chat on forums so this is a bit daunting   I'll go check it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trenor

JK Smith said:


> Thanks so much! I've been looking around, but haven't found the right thread yet.  I very rarely chat on forums so this is a bit daunting   I'll go check it out.


I can understand that. Just take a bit of time and figure out how to make a post of your own on the topic and we'll be glad to join in. If you have any questions on how to start a thread you click on my photo and then click start conversation to send me a PM. I'll be glad to help you get one started.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## ArachnoSam

Hey guys. My name is Sam and I am an avid lover of arachnids. Previously, I was an associate professor of entomology at UNSW (Australia). Now, I live as an expat in the UK, working as a pet shop manager in London. I hope to be able to contribute to this amazing community, and learn a few things myself too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining

Hello all, My name is Mark. I've been a member since 2011 but mostly lurked and kept contact with the few members I knew personally. I've become more active lately as time has permitted me to do so and it's hard to find anyone in "real life" to share these interests with.

My story with animals is a long one and I'll spare everyone the novel. I know alot about a lot of things yet I know alot less about more. 

Laters, 
Mark

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Steve sandford

JK Smith said:


> Hi,
> I'm Lani, the parent of a young spider enthusiast  (really, it's more of an obsession!). I've actually set up this account on his behalf, but feel that he is still too young to participate in online discussions (yes, I'm a little overprotective...). He would really like a tarantula for his next birthday.  Spiders are welcome in our house, and we often find house spiders around the house (we live in the UK) and my son will track their wanderings for days and even weeks. I was wondering what a good starter spider would be?  My son and I have done a lot of research, but there are a lot of contradictory information out there. For instance, I've read that a Chilean rose tarantula would make a good starter on one page and then the next page advise against a Chilean rose, because of their unpredictable nature and long fasting habits.  Hopefully we will be able to find some good information here, whilst browsing the threads.


Hello I have just read your message about what type of tarantula is a good choice as a starter, well as you can imagine there are a few to choose from.but in my opinion I would say chilian roses would be my first choice. They are one of the most docile of tarantulas and also another good choice as a starter is the grammostola pulchra better known as the Brazilian black tarantula they are a big spider but very docile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JK Smith

Steve sandford said:


> Hello I have just read your message about what type of tarantula is a good choice as a starter, well as you can imagine there are a few to choose from.but in my opinion I would say chilian roses would be my first choice. They are one of the most docile of tarantulas and also another good choice as a starter is the grammostola pulchra better known as the Brazilian black tarantula they are a big spider but very docile.


Thank you for the suggestions, we will look into these.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood

I would never suggest a rose hair as a first...they're notoriously moody (go from docile for months or years into "psycho" seemingly over night) and they do things that are worrisome to a new owner...they don't hide, they are inactive, they fast a lot (lowest food requirement of just about any species), often refusing food for very long periods of time, they're notoriously picky eaters,  and they grow very *very* slowly, so you could be waiting 3-5 years between molts....its a very difficult t to actually learn from.

I speak from experience, I got a rose hair as my first...I seriously wish I had gone in any other beginner direction....I literally learned more in the first 3 months with a B. smithi sling and a G. pulchripes juvie than I did in 8 years with a rose hair.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JK Smith

cold blood said:


> I would never suggest a rose hair as a first...they're notoriously moody (go from docile for months or years into "psycho" seemingly over night) and they do things that are worrisome to a new owner...they don't hide, they are inactive, they fast a lot (lowest food requirement of just about any species), often refusing food for very long periods of time, they're notoriously picky eaters,  and they grow very *very* slowly, so you could be waiting 3-5 years between molts....its a very difficult t to actually learn from.
> 
> I speak from experience, I got a rose hair as my first...I seriously wish I had gone in any other beginner direction....I literally learned more in the first 3 months with a B. smithi sling and a G. pulchripes juvie than I did in 8 years with a rose hair.


Yes, I've been reading about their unpredictable behaviour.  I don't think this is the right spider for us; it would technically be my son's Tarantula and I don't want a "psycho" spider.  I've posted on the 'Tarantula chat' thread about perhaps getting a Brachypelma Albopilosum. 
This forum is brilliant and I'm so pleased to have found it.  You are all very helpful

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Fawkes

Hello,

My name is Jessica and I used to be an arachnid owner and wish to own more in the future. I kept G. Rosea, H. Lividum (Cobalt Blue) and A. Avicularia (pinktoe). Now I have a guinea pig, pit bull, death feigning beetles, a leopard gecko and a crested gecko. I do love to go out and forage for native species of Isopod and millipede for my bioactive enclosures and just to keep around to observe behaviors.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeanK

Hey,

I'm Dean. I don't own any T's yet but plan on starting my collection very soon. Looking forward to taking advantage of what seems like a pretty great forum as I start learning more about these awesome creatures

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeremy360

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Jeremy360

Hello all,
My name is Jeremy.  I'm new here and not even sure if I'm posting in correctly.  
I have worked with rose-haired tarantulas since 2006 when I worked in a psychology lab where we used tarantulas to invoke fear in human subjects.  It was all very humane.  We loved our tarantulas.  At the end of our study in 2009 my professor decided to give away the tarantulas, so I took one.  I have had him since.  I have done my best to take care of him.  I am now a 3rd grade teacher and I have taken my tarantula to school and shared him with my third graders.  Some were very interested, some were very scared.  I have enjoyed having a tarantula, but I feel that he could be cared for better by someone else.  I come to this forum to hopefully find someone who would be willing to provide a good home for my tarantula.  I am leaving soon for a summer bike tour from the Portland Oregon area down the coast toward Mexico.  I have had my tarantula for a long time and I do care about him, but I feel it's time for him to go to a better living situation than I can currently provide.  Can someone guide me to somewhere in this forum that I might be able to find someone in my area who would like to have a free tarantula and give him a good home?  Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matsukaze

My name is Matt from the Philippines. I've been keeping Ts since april 2007. I've heard of this forum from way back but have only decided to join today. I was a moderator for the Philippine Tarantula and Scorpion Society and currently an admin at the Philippine Tarantula Keepers Facebook Group.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hypocrite

Hey guys, I'm Hypocrite - Jordan, from Daytona Florida. I just got my first T that I rescued, a lil Rosea - I didn't plan on this being my first T of any sorts, but when I saw the personality+care she was receiving I had to save her.  newly found T enthusiast here to join the ranks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f

cold blood said:


> go from docile for months or years into "psycho" seemingly over night


Haha yeah that`s for sure. Almost like the G.rosea is having their monthly periods just like the human females do...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## MasterOogway

Howdy all! Been lurking around this forum for years and years now off and on, figured I'd finally register and post!  In the past I've kept Haplopelma lividum, G. rosea, Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Cyclosternum fasciata, Poecilotheria irminia, Pterinochilus murinus, A. versicolor, and currently only keeping Phiddipus audax, that great little jumping spider.  The wife only lets me keep one (currently I get to keep my P. audax pair) spider at a time since she's terrified, so my collection is not what it used to be.  But I'll try and be active around here, and if anyone is looking for some P. audax babies, I've got about 150 right now that could go to a home....   Otherwise they'll help keep the population up around my house.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Steve sandford said:


> Hello I have just read your message about what type of tarantula is a good choice as a starter, well as you can imagine there are a few to choose from.but in my opinion I would say chilian roses would be my first choice. They are one of the most docile of tarantulas and also another good choice as a starter is the grammostola pulchra better known as the Brazilian black tarantula they are a big spider but very docile.


Ah ah ah, Steve my man  you made a record, managed to gain two "disagree" in a row in the "Introduce Yourself" section.

High Five for that and welcome :-s

P.S
Welcome to everyone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DownUnderThunder

Greetings,
Im Beth and I'm soon to be the proud owner of multiple Extatosoma tiaratums(macleay's spectre/giant prickly stick insect).
I've recently got back into inverts after having a long stop gap. Aussie by birth, moved to UK 3 years ago.
In the near future will be breeding select stick insects and mantids.
Interested in arachnids aswell.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Icereaper1992

Hey everyone, new to the hobby, currently living in Oklahoma. Just wondering if there were any breeders,interesting shops,or  .T or reptile events in the okc area?  Looking to expand. I currently have 1 A. Seemanni male 2 years old and 2 slings one is avicularia versicolor, the other is H. Lividum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Holdenon5

My name is Holden and I've kept scorpions in the past and I'm getting back to the hobby. Just got a A. australis this past week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garth Vader

Hi I'm Megan. I am a therapist and am treating someone with arachnophobia.  Since I use exposure methods, I have become very familiar and comfortable with spiders. I've read a lot, looked at lots of pics, stared at them in the zoo, and caught little ones from my garden to bring into work. I recently purchased an Aphonopelma anax sling to bring to work and he's pretty cool- super interesting to watch and seeing him eat a cricket was super cool.  I'm thinking of getting an adult too, for variety. I've really enjoyed treating this phobia and plan to do more of it. It really does help to be around them a lot and to learn about their vulnerabilities. Ive only been in this forum a bit and it's been very helpful!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## louise f

spidertherapy78 said:


> Hi I'm Megan. I am a therapist and am treating someone with arachnophobia.  Since I use exposure methods, I have become very familiar and comfortable with spiders. I've read a lot, looked at lots of pics, stared at them in the zoo, and caught little ones from my garden to bring into work. I recently purchased an Aphonopelma anax sling to bring to work and he's pretty cool- super interesting to watch and seeing him eat a cricket was super cool.  I'm thinking of getting an adult too, for variety. I've really enjoyed treating this phobia and plan to do more of it. It really does help to be around them a lot and to learn about their vulnerabilities. Ive only been in this forum a bit and it's been very helpful!


I used to be arachnophobic.. so thumbs up for your work.. Nice


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

louise f said:


> Haha yeah that`s for sure. Almost like the G.rosea is having their monthly periods just like the human females do...



Oh come now! Rosies don't go THAT psycho!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Oh come now! Rosies don't go THAT psycho!


And there is of course only one way you could know such things: Hah i just knew there was a girlie hidden in you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sean Launico Mamaed

*NEWBIE EXOTIC LOVER*

Hi guys , My name is Sean Mamaed from Philippines. I'm just new here in this website and also new Exotic pet lover. Few days ago, I just got my first four tarantula slings with 1.5 cm each. Hoping to know more information about them and to take good care of this little arachnid here in this site by taking advices from you guys  thank you for reading my post and hope your day will be as good as your pet's health.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann

Hello all,
I got my first T when I was 10 back in 1996, of course it was the typical grammostola rosea, 
I then started getting into herps and my Phillipe DeVesigo (sp?) Floppy back Books became a practical collectors item to me.kept my original rose hair, kept a 37 gallon high terrarium with 3 pinktoes, had a few wind scorpions, Vietnamese centipedes,  loxcesales reclusa (collected from my grandmother's house), 
 I also started becoming interested in reef aquariums, and worked at a few pet and fish stores through highschool, I have been invemonated by two things while working in pet stores  a lionfish, and a indian ornamental shot up my arm when trying to place it from its shipping container into a critter keeper, my knee-jerk reactionot was to grab it, nailed me bad, however it was the lionfish that sent me to the ER, the ornamental bite just caused severe pain and stiff/tenderness. 

I really began to become obsessed with reef aquariums, and decided to give away  and sell my herps and inverts, right before college, I'm very involved in the reefkeeping hobby and am very proficient in stony coral ID, however with taxonomy and Latin names with Ts I'm a complete newbie but I have noticed similar species names, but genus are completely different from coral, but many of the species share the same name as coral species.
I recently saw a post on FB that spiked my interests in praying mantis and keeping land dwelling inverts again. 
Then after viewing some of the species of Ts available these days I'm hooked again.
Look forward to learning from this resourcefull place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DragonizedGlory

Hey everyone. The names Duncan. I'm probably the only bloke here from South Africa... lol. I've read quite a few of the threads on this forum and thought hey, why not register. So I did and here I am. I've been in the tarantula business for a little over a year now. I've a lot more experience in the reptile department. Especially snakes. I used to have four but circumstances forced me to find them new homes. (Glad that's over) so now I'm starting a new, taking up something fresh along the line and building up my collection once again. I'm up to one snake, three spiders and a frog (of all things). 
Hope we all get along and we make great friends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

DragonizedGlory said:


> Hey everyone. The names Duncan. I'm probably the only bloke here from South Africa... lol. I've read quite a few of the threads on this forum and thought hey, why not register. So I did and here I am. I've been in the tarantula business for a little over a year now. I've a lot more experience in the reptile department. Especially snakes. I used to have four but circumstances forced me to find them new homes. (Glad that's over) so now I'm starting a new, taking up something fresh along the line and building up my collection once again. I'm up to one snake, three spiders and a frog (of all things).
> Hope we all get along and we make great friends


Lots of south Africans here actually Duncan.

Welcome aboard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mitchell Long

hello all
My name is Mitchell.
I am a young invert collector and breeder from Melbourne. I used to be on the AIF and have done work in museums and aquariums so I have seen cool inverts. Anyways have a nice day all and will talk soon.
Regards
Mitchell long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonesaw

Hi everyone, my name is Dylan.
I am currently an undergrad majoring in biology and have taken a liking to spiders and arachnids of all sorts. I have found out after taking a trip to Costa Rica that I am interesting in tropical spiders, particularly wandering spiders. I hope to learn a little bit on here and see some great stuff you all post.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoonWeaver

Hi all, my name is Dana. I am a homeschooling mom of 3 kids who has found herself absolutely addicted to keeping tarantulas (though my husband thinks I'm crazy). I have become a terrible enabler of the "tarantula addiction," and have convinced one of my daughters (she's 13) to keep them with me. LOL! Anyway, I look forward to learning  from and taking about Ts with you all.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TarantulaArvind

Hi Everone!!! I'm Arvind and I'm from India.. I'm a new tarantula enthusiast who's got a new interest in tarantulas and scorpions. I've been stalking this forum since the last couple of months, but felt now is  the right time to register myself in the forum and post an intro.

Since young, I've been fascinated by tarantulas,, but like any other common man, I only knew it as an arachnid, whose size inspired awe!!! The more I started reading about them, the more i knew I I'd have to get a tarantula one day.

Being from India, people here hardly pet tarantulas. So, I guess I'm one of those rare specimens who's in this forum from India. I hope to get myself a tarantula soon.!B. albopilosum or G. pulchra!

thanks guys!! In the limited time that I have spent in this forum reading thru various posts, the one thing I've noticed is that people here are greatly experienced and are genuinely willing to help others... Keep up guys... !!!once i get my Tarantula, will need all your guidance in taking care of it..thanks again!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T3N

Hi everyone I've been using using this forum for a while now because of all the information you can find here, I live in the US and you can call me Ten, I had my first tarantula 1-2 years ago it was an A.avic that soon molted into a guy, now I have 30 mostly slings, tarantulas are pretty addictive... I would like to thanks all the members for bringing their knowledge and experiences.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justinas Staliunas

Hi all,

My name is Justin, Lithuanian born, and bred currently living in the UK. I've had spiders since i got my first one 10 years ago. For those 10 years I've often visited arachnoboards for more knowlege, but never really registered. I've had 3 T-s die on me so far, but still am a proud owner of 20. This weekend i rescued 4 T-s from literally being killed and dumped in the bin, however one isn't doing so well. So for the first time in 10 years i come to you for help! Will update later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Hello out there! I would liked to be called Small Zoo Guy, I currently own a Rose Hair (G. porteri), a Emperor scorpion, a rosy boa and some darkling beetles!
I have kept a variety of animals and my specialty is Tropical fish.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NJarachnidFan

Hi, 

My name is Nick I'm from Hudson County, NJ. Been lurking on here for a while and finally decided to join. I been into reptiles and tarantulas since a kid but recently been getting more into the scorpion and mantid hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeDB

Hi, I'm Mike from CC, Florida
The reason i joined this board is to find as much information on building the best habitats, i have been building aquariums for over 5 years now and want to expend my knowledge towards arachnid families.
So please all and any information about the perfect habitat is welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nella Bella

Hey! Nella from Adelaide with a 6 months old Urodacus Novaehollandiae, my little arachnid of death.  (who gets mothered... badly.)
Hope to keep finding some useful info on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JenniferKatherine

Hey, all

A fellow member recommended this site for some help I needed with raising baby tarantulas. I'm completely new to the process and am looking for reputable breeders of GBBs and reliable information. I am currently studying to be an exotic vet and would love to learn as much as I can about tarantulas. When I needed help with mine, I went to vet after vet after vet and no one could help me (kind of what I experience with most of my pets). Long story short, I got tired of the hassle of finding qualified exotic veterinarians, so I decided to become one myself...but I have a few years left.

Aside from a few traditional pets, I also have emus, African crested porcupines, blood pythons, kookaburras, and a lovable capybara named JoeJoe. 

I'm looking forward to learning as much as possible here. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chinverts

jtablerd said:


> *long time listener first time caller*
> 
> wow, i guess i'll pop this thread open, my names john...umm..long time listener first time caller 22 live outside baltimore..shh dont tell the mods that im talkin about this here, but i dont know what else to say except that i love my telecaster...i have a rosie and a wild caught brown recluse.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flutterbat

Hi there! My name is Jamie. I signed up here because I've decided to finally get my own tarantula, and I figured that it would be a lot of help if I had an entire community of people that know what they are doing. In just the little time I have been signed up here, I have already leaned quite a bit of useful information and gotten almost all of my questions answered.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DPetsche

Hello, my name is Dylan. 

 I've been in the T hobby for a few months now but have been interested in spiders in general for a very long time. Right now I just have Ts but I'm currently shopping and do plan to look into scorpions and other arachnids as well in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mutlee

First timer, name mutlee. Have a beautiful black widow that just completed egg sac 17. Had three sacs hatched. I have two females in a five gallon tank. What are there chances living together. Momma named Spinner, is inown five gallon tank doing very well. Both tanks are set up with twiggs, leaves, water, crickets and food for crickets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Hi!  I'm Valerie!  I'm either 31 or 32, I don't remember.  I'm a Kentuckian and have in the past couple years developed a love of spiders.
I'm a wife and mom.  My other hobbies include all kinds of crafts, but mostly sewing, knitting, jewelry making, crochet, drawing.  (Yeah, there are a lot more than that). And fish keeping.  I'm a homeschool mom with one child, a six year old girl.  She is a smartie and loves all kinds of animals whether they are commonly considered creepy or not.
Hmm.  What else?  Oh!  I'm a big nerd!  I love Star Wars and Star Trek and Doctor Who and Firefly and Lord of the Rings and My Little Pony and almost all the Marvel Movies.
If something is not one of my passions, I tend not to notice it which is why I have to work very hard to keep my house clean.  I have to actively make myself notice if it's messy.
I guess that's enough about me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## chrisv8855

Hello all I'm Chris.im a very big mantis collector.
Looking for mantises of any species!
Please pm with a complete list,price and age

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papabear8486

Hi name is Anthony and I love tarantulas I use to be terrified of them but I did research on them and now I absolutely love them  thought it would be nice to join a form where I can learn more from people who have more experience so that's why I'm here. I think tarantulas make great pets if you do proper research first.  Also work as a chef for a family run restaurant I am a dad and husband love my six-year-old little girl and my wife. we homeschool her that's about it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gretsch

I'm Greg, 36, from Colorado.  I've been keeping tarantulas my whole life, they make great family members!  I work in wildlife management and do occasionally get to bring home some pretty cool critters for rehab. Aside from collecting T's, I have a pretty decent guitar collection as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoeLeRoy3

Hey everybody, just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Joe. I'm 25 years old and I live in Montana. I'm completely new to the hobby so I don't actually own a tarantula yet. I have a lot to learn so I thought this would be a good place to do some research before I actually purchase my first spider. I'm also a huge plant lover. I have a terrible obsession with orchids, bonsais, and carnivorous plants even though i'm horrible at keeping any of them alive! haha.. anyways, i'm not sure what else to say but i'm looking forward to becoming a part of this community! =D

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## tone

hello guys, my name is Tone, 25, and I keeping T's and other spiders a long since... 
I hope to contribute to this forum!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hack Job

Hello,
My name is Chris. I'm just starting with T's having had several for about a year now. Let me explain, its actually our daughter who is into T's. At age 3 she started begging for one and at 11 she finally wore us down. Her gateway T is a mature G rosea, named Fluffy the Destroyer. Currently, our only other T is Salsa (a B smithi juvenile) since we recently lost 2 (an avic juvenile just died of ?? causes and an OBT sling died during molt). We also have a chocolate lab and miniature dachshund. The lab doesn't really care, but the wiener dog really really likes the T's (no we dont let them mingle).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mickiem

Hello! Is there anybody in there? Just nod if you can hear me. Is there anyone at home? Come on now I hear you're feeling down well, I can ease your pain and get you on your feet again. Relax, I'll need some information first. Just the basic facts; can you show me where it hurts?

I've been involved in the pet business off and on for 30 years.  Managed, owned, retailed, wholesaled, researched...  I've kept everything that can be kept and some that can't; pretty much everything that God created. But I try not to let hot stuff get too close. My latest obsession is with Millipedes.  And Butterflies.    I'm glad He gave us Millipedes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Geoff Armentrout

Hi, my name is Geoff and I am an Arachnoholic. It has been 2 days since my last purchase.....Okay but yeah lets see I was in the hobby years ago, 17 or so. I had around 50+ slings to adults made the bad decision to move to Florida got tired of it after 6 months moved back to NC. In the process of moving back and allowing my Uncle to drive with my T's in his care lost every single one of them. Needless to say I was angry, upset and discouraged. Hit 88mph to the present I have been reinvigorated to resume and resume I did. It's amazing how little I have forgotten about raising T's but doubly amazing at how many changes there have been ie. reclassification's, once relatively available T's now costing the first born (I've given 2 first born away). Anyway I plunged back into the fray with an amazing purchase from a fellow Arachnoboard member this past weekend. What do I have?

0.0.2 - Avicularia Versicolor
0.0.2 - Brachypelma annitha
0.0.1 - Brachypelma boehmei
0.0.1 - Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.2 - Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica
0.0.2 - Poecilotheria smithi
0.0.2 - Therphosa blondi

I look forward to feeding my arachnoholicism and working on breeding projects in the future.

Thanks,
Geoff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KLann

Hi Arachnoboards!

My name is Kenna  I am a 20 year old student at the University of Oregon and grew up just outside of Seattle. I am currently finishing up my last year as an art major and pursuing my dream of becoming a tattoo artist. I have two tarantulas named Nyx and Artemis. Nyx is a gorgeous little blue Avicularia Versicolor sling and Artemis is an adorable little Grammastola Pulchra sling. I also have a sweet little jumping spider named Milo  I have only recently gotten into the hobby a few months ago. However, I have been in love with tarantulas ever since my first trip to the reptile room at the zoo! Tarantulas are like tattoos to me, once you get one, you just keep getting more! I am already looking into getting a Lasiodora Parahybana and a Acanthoscurria Genicolata  I have enjoyed visiting Arachnoboards from time to time over the last few months. I have gotten a lot of tips and tricks to providing my slings with the best care from here, so thank you for all of your super helpful and informative posts! I am glad to have finally made an account and am excited on reading more and joining in on the discussion  Looking forward to getting to know the community!

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## jarex

hello! my name is jamie 
no prior experience with tarantulas but i have raised a few agelenopsis individuals in the past, i looove the flat funnel webs they build! (i also have kept reptiles and currently live with a very handsome boycat). anyway i finally decided to take the plunge with a bigger spider! right now i'm just reading and researching species, this board has so far been very, very helpful and informative  there's a reptile expo coming up next month (white plains) so i plan to go and have a looksee at some in person too, who knows, maybe i will end up leaving with a new roommate

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Williefloda90

Whatsupp guys? My name is William. Proud owner of a Chilean Rose. I used to be big into the hobby owning over 100 Ts being named the "Spider-Man" of my hometown by several newspapers, but have layed dormant for years (between military and life in general) I'm now able to get back into it. I'm here to make friends and trade information. Thanks guys and gals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alana

Hi, my name's Alana. I've been lurking on here for months, so I thought it was time to introduce myself finally. 
I'm from the UK and I'm a mature student studying Zoology. I previously kept tarantulas until about 11 years ago when a house move and a baby resulted in me selling up. I'm pretty confident in my keeping abilities, but always willing to learn more, and obviously T knowledge and husbandry has improved greatly since I last kept them.
I recently spent a month volunteering at a zoo and was encouraged by the bug house keeper to get back into the hobby. 
I now have 8 T slings - 1 x B. albopilosum (true), 1 x C. cyaneopubescens, 1 x T. sanctivincenti, 1 x A. braunshauseni, 1 x A. sp. "Guyana", 1 x A. metallica, 1 x P. regalis and 1 x P. tigrinawesseli. I'm also expecting a delivery next week of juvenile G. pulchra, P. formosa and A. bicegoi, and an A. versicolor sling. I'm sure they won't be the last!
In addition to my new Ts, I also have dogs, snakes, roaches and other inverts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bluocean

Hello Everyone!
My name is Savannah. I have no experience with T's, but I am hoping to get myself one soon. I am currently eyeing the _Brachypelma albopilosum _for my first T! I have been researching T's for a while now. To quickly explain how I got into T's... I saw feeding videos and I was instantly hooked by these gorgeous, allusive creatures. However... I do happen to have arachnophobia. But, that doesn't affect my love for T's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Willuminati

*Hello everyone, my name is William, I love I. The San Fernando Valley in Southern California. New to the online community stuff but it seems like an aw done place to interact and learn from others with similar interests to mine, so here I am! I am the proud parent of 0.0.2- P. Regalis,0.0.1- B. Albopilosum, 0.0.1- B. Vagans, 0.0.1-L. Parahybana, 0.0.2- A. Versicolor,  0.0.5- P. Murinus, 1.0- A. Johnnycashi as well as 3 Southwestern bark scorpions and 5 Ball pythons I am very interested in getting to know some breeders/collectors in my area! I'm an active "herper" and dedicated parent to my animals and would love to start some projects and/or go out on herping missions! Haha

Hope to hear from y'all soon! Stay cool!*


----------



## CindyMoon

Hi everyone! My name is Sunna. I don't really know what to say here except that I've always found animals of all kinds very interesting, especially snakes, spiders and fish. I just recently got my first spider, a Grammostola Porteri. Unfortunately I still don't know if it's a male or female so I'm waiting till it has molted. Kinda hoping sooner than later so I can pick a name for it. Of course I haven't stopped here, I knew as soon as I'd begin I wouldn't be able to stop. I've been eyeing a few other beauties as well but haven't completely decided if I'm going for another spider next time, or my first snake/reptile. Either way, I'm glad to have found this site where I can communicate with other owners and maybe learn a thing or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oriba

コンバンワ。

My name is Oliver. I was born and bred in PDX and wish people would stop moving here and taking jobs/housing from the locals struggling to get by!!!

Anyways, I'm twenty years old, have two cats, a leopard gecko and I consistently rear cockroaches ( blaptica dubia. I've had several successful litters over the past 2-3 yrs ). I have an interest in zoology and entomology, and have experimentally reared a variety of other insects ( lepidoptera variants, for example ).

While I've never owned a tarantula, over the years I have wanted to, but could not due to my mother being terribly phobic of spiders. Within the last couple of years she discovered peacock spiders, however, and has fallen in love with them, thus taking a good amount of the edge off of her arachnophobia. She actually can look at tarantulas and not freak out! Yay. At this point I'll probably be able to take in a tarantula within the next year or so ( right now I cannot, as I'm due for surgery and I'm trying to fix up a reptile rack ), so I've been studying up and observing in-person specimens as much as possible.

I'm an artist ( I drew my avatar ), writer and very cranky. If I were to describe myself as one would a tarantula, I would most likely be 'terrestrial, semi-aggressive and nervous'.

In terms of my favorite tarantulas ( visually ), here are some to name a few:

Haplopelma lividum
Haplopelma minax
Grammostola pulchra ( <3 A dream of mine... )
Avicularia versicolor
Brachypelma smithi
Avicularia avicularia
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Brazilopelma colloratvillosum
Chromatopelma cyaneopubes ( another I would simply love to have )


----------



## Steve Rankin

jtablerd said:


> *long time listener first time caller*
> Great, but im not great fan of wild caughts. Ensure shes tic free using powder on her. Check her over ensure she hasnt been damaged by hawks etc. She will be used to open space so may need 30x30x30 terrarium.
> wow, i guess i'll pop this thread open, my names john...umm..long time listener first time caller 22 live outside baltimore..shh dont tell the mods that im talkin about this here, but i dont know what else to say except that i love my telecaster...i have a rosie and a wild caught brown recluse.....


----------



## JayWebb

Hello all. my name is jay and I have been keeping all manner of interesting creatures for a long time. I just recently starting getting Slings by mail,which was quite novel. the city I live in imposed a venemous critter by law. so it's the only way. currently I have a P.irminia L.difficilis and a haplo lividum coming soon. thanks for being here. later jay


----------



## The Toecutter

Greetings, I've been studying scorps for a couple of years now...been lurking on here just as long. Finally getting off me bum to introduce myself. 
My current crew-
Paruroctonus.boreus x1
Vaejovidae.christimanus??? x1
Pandinus.imperator x4
Heterometrus.spinifer x5
Babycurus.gigas x2
Hadogenes.paucidens x4
Parabuthus.transvaalicus x2
DECEASED-
Hadrurus.arizonensis arizonensis x2

Yes, one was sold to me as a V. Christimanus.  Just picked up a copy of Scorpions of the World, and know it isn't so, lol. 
I'll post that up in the scorpion forum about id'ing him/her.

Catch ya on the flipside......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tapkoote

new here, looking for info, education
mexican red knees/ legs for first spider
don't see any beginner dumb <edit> info
thanks
olde fart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## symbol

I've been lurking the boards for about a year now. Was hoping to start my arachnid collection ages ago, but had to put it off for a while. Finally getting off the ground now though: My first T should be arriving in a few days. Super excited! Pretty little _G. pulchra_ to get me going with the hobby. Hoping to get more tarantulas, a few amblypygi, and maybe even some _Dolomedes spp._ eventually, but the _pulchra_ seemed like a decent place to start for now. Can't wait to her all set up in her new home!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## collawolla

Hey guys! Don't know how worthwhile it is to post anything on this thread but hey whatever. I have been a huge fan of inverts for about 9 years. Got my first pandinus imperator at age 15 and sadly she has died since. I wasn't too sure on her age but she was a fantastic emperor for sure.

Anyways, I soon after delved into the tarantula hobby full force, and expanded to amblypygids and myriapods within the past year. I will mostly lurk to learn more, but I contribute when I feel the itch to.


----------



## USMCVET

My name is Tim and I am residing in Reading, PA. I am a new owner of 2 slings (GBB & Brazilian Salmon) and was told about this forum by a You-tuber by the name of TarantulaSam. I was always a fan of arachnids and in insects in general and finally purchased my first sling in July of this year. I fell victim to the Petco Tarantula Hut that housed the LP, but according to other things I have read it could be one of 3 species cause of the labeling errors. Only time will tell. I am a veteran of the U.S. Armed Forces and am currently in college to change careers. I can see myself sitting here for days on this forum and just looking at pics and reading various informational posts on all species of T's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hutty

ally b said:


> *hi there*
> 
> well hi every  one,
> 
> iam alisa (but prefer ally) iam 23yrs ,
> i live in england in a county called northumberland,
> 
> i used to keep 4 b.smithis bout 4 years ago my last one died so i had a break for bout 4 /5 years .
> so iam back with force i now have 7 Ts all with pet names(i like to think of them as family)
> i will list them some other time.
> 
> oh wot the heck:
> in order of wot i got frist
> 
> b.smithi-spling,(female i hope)
> c.huhini-adult?,(female)
> unknown-spling,(90%sure its male)
> c.cyaneopubescens-juv,(not sure sex yet)
> salmon pink(not sure on latin name)-juv,(female)
> golden starburst-*2 spling(not sure yet)
> 
> so thats me guys.
> i speak my mind(which some times gets me in to trouble ;P )
> 
> but thats me.
> 
> look forward to being part of the commutiy.
> 
> ally b.
> 
> P.S.  i canrt spell to save my life.


I'm in Northumberland too


----------



## Realevil1

New to the forum.. again. Was on a few years ago aswell.
From Alberta Canada
keep only a hand full now 
down to two at the moment till we move in may-ish
L.P sling
and
N. Chromatus sling


----------



## RedBlaze

Hello, my name (actual name) is Miro, I come from Croatia and I've been a fan of spiders since I was like 8 years old. Recently I got a really big urge to get one (again) and I've been researching and looking for stuff that I need, and how to keep one. You people seem like a really cool bunch and I'm really excited to share my first experience as a new tarantula owner. Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens seems like a really good choice for a begginer?  Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3etty 3lue

Hi all
I am an American living in Sweden. I have been interested in tarantulas since I was a kid and had a Aphonopelma seemanni when I was a teen ager. I have now gotten back into keeping t's and have 3 at the moment: An Avic Versi sling, a Brachypelma Emilia sling and 2 year old Brachypelma Auratum. I am stoked on this forum! So many people with wonderful spiders and lots of good advice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ziegbod

Hey, getting myself back into the T hobby, been known to turn a few arachnophobes into spider lovers. Currently own (2) A. Versicolor's and (1) GBB Sling, and I occasionally help my sister with her B. Boemei "Angelica".. big ole mean nasty girl that drives me nuts (Spider, not my sister haha). Excited to see them grow into adults, i've only kept a few slings in the past. Probably gonna get addicted again and have a ton of T's lol! Never really been on this forum before, but so far i've been liking it. I'm Ziegbod or Z or Mike or whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeny Nurdinata

Hello bro,
My name is zeny, im from Indonesia. I have some species of scorpion like Androctonus sp, Heterometrus sp, Chaerilus sp, Lychas sp, Liocheles sp. I keep tarantula and centipede too. I join here because i know this forum is the best for disscusion and searching information about inverts, so nice too meet you 
Sorry if my english bad hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard Macleery

Very new to the verts hobby. I currently have many reptiles and am now hooked on verts as well. I've obtained 1 G. pulchra, 1 GBB, 1 A.chalcodes, 1 B.smithi, 1 B. emilia, 1 B. klaasi, 1 B. boehmie, 1 B. vagans, All slings. I also have 3 B. smithi 3.5" and 1 A. cholcodes 5" Thats it for now, but I've only been into T's for a couple weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zxneon

HI ! My name is Lauris  , 31 years . I`m from Latvia , Europe .
I want to learn how to keep spiders .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eliza

Hi! My name is Eliza. I love my Tarantulas more than anything, but I don't personally know anyone else who's into them. Someone suggested this site to me so here I am giving it go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IamKrush

Hello my name is J. I'm new to the T hobby. I'm from nj and im looking to pick up my first two Ts next week.


----------



## Xysis

Greetings,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm breaking in to bug keeping and I came here to seek the knowledge of those who have more experience than I do (which is likely everyone). This whole endevour is rather spontaneous. I was at work yesterday, saw a video of a praying mantis on break, and a switch in my head flipped. I'm in the process of putting a small 8"x8"x12" terrarium together with some cork wood and live plants. My goal is to keep a ghost mantis alive and healthy for as long as possible. Sky is the limit from there I suppose. Anyways, happy I found this place!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IsraelMS

I also want to introduce myself. I am returning to the T-hobby after some years, and I thought it should be a good idea to join the Arachnoboards. So greetings from Spain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f

IsraelMS said:


> I also want to introduce myself. I am returning to the T-hobby after some years, and I thought it should be a good idea to join the Arachnoboards. So greetings from Spain


Hola from Denmark  The boards is a great place. Hope you enjoy it here.
And welcome back to the hobby.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## CosbyArt

Hello from Indiana,

I've been a mantid (praying mantis) keeper for a few years now, and have been branching out into other pets slowly. I've kept eleven various species of mantids, bred and raised lots of them, and everything in-between. I'm also actually a administrator/moderator at the MantidForum.net forum, so if my name or avatar is familiar that is likely why. 

So far my pet arachnids consist of jumping spiders (Phidippus audax), a Vinegaroon (Mastigoproctus giganteus), and some wolf spiders (Tigrosa helluo). As my family are not fans of spiders, I have slowly increased the size of the species since June, in order of the list I gave. I recently been green-lighted to finally get a tarantula, so I have been looking at the Chilean Red (Euathlus sp.) to get started but haven't bought any yet. I read they are very docile so some handling would be possible, and as a dwarf it would be good introduction to my family as well.

If anyone has any other recommended tarantula species, or links to purchase them, I'd like to hear about it - as I would rather buy from a reputable seller than the sick stock at nearby pet stores (a local one, and the usual PetSmart and PetCo's). I've been looking through the classified ads on the forum too since I joined, to see what is available. So hopefully soon I'll get my first tarantula or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jerremaniac

Hello!  I've lurked here on and off the past couple of years and am ready to come out as a recovering arachnophobic turned arachnofan.  I do a lot of macro photography/and 4k cinematography of arthropods and have slowly developed a fascination with a number of arachnids I've borrowed from nature and generally returned after a shoot.  However, I did find a two female Western Widows on my property this year who have been permanently housed in terrariums away from the prying fingers of neighborhood children who daily pass by the area they were inhabiting. Also currently housing a not-yet-mated pair of European mantises from the garden.  I look forward to posting photos and links to videos and am ready to adopt my first tarantula   Hoping to find a mature female Aphonopelma Hentzi or Euathlus Flame dwarf!  Really grateful for all the great posts and advice I've read on here while lurking and am excited to become a contributing part of the conversation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Opaga574

Hello everyone! I have been looking at tarantula for quite a while, and have finally took the plunge and will be owning a Euathlus Sp. Red sling this coming Tuesday.

I am very excited, and decided to make an account on here to learn as much as I can and possibly make some friends in here who also love tarantula. I'm from Allentown, PA and am very excited to join this hobby with you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captandan

Hi I just got my first 2 heterometrus spinifer about a month ago and plan on making their enclosure as natural as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlexCraz

Hi! Im from Paraguay.. I'm 18 and I love all animals and I like tarantulas. But I've always wanted a scorpion.. Since I was a little girl!  My dad came back from the dry part of the country on Sunday and brought me a wild present! A Scorpion..  My biologist friend said its really venomous.. But I know a thing or 2 about them and ive kept like 3 wild caught Tarantulas..  This babe has a potent neuro-toxin but im not planning on ever touching.. Always with tools and eyes open..  Soo..cos im this little guys new mamá.. Im Here searching for wisdom! Help for care and as the years go by..  
Thank goodness he(or she)  is eating...  I it for a day cos he had a long trip..  And feed him today...

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## SysAdmin

Hello, I'm new to Arachnoboards 

I live in the Philippines and I own a B. Smithi

Aside from tarantulas, programming (particularly in Python) is a hobby of mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WarGodsXIII

I forgot to introduce myself, by the way I'm a newbie and I live in the Philippines!
I got a chaco as a starting T and got 3 obt's after a week. Just 4 days ago I got a Curly Hair weeeeeeeee xD


-SOULSEARCHING
-Jah Bless you goodnight everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spodermen

Hi,
I'm a 19 y.o. IT student from Poland. I recently started in this hobby. At the time of writing I own 4 T's of different sizes and spiecies, beside varying roaches and other feeder animals. I've joined this forum because I've learned much from the experience of other keepers and now I believe is the time for me to share my own, as it grows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SicSemperTyrannosaurus

Hi all, I'm a 22 year old student from Oregon, and I'm rabidly learning everything I can before I get my first T! This forum (and the Tarantula Keeper's Guide) have been so helpful for getting into the hobby. I'll probably be spamming pics of my T here when I get it and as it grows lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Myria Hoisington

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi, I have been keeping tarantula for 5 yrs now. I currently have 17 of them. I am here to learn all I can about these wonderful little guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ken1984

Hi everyone, new here from the Philippines.

My collection are GBB, B. Vagans, Chaco, M. Balfouri, Sp. Hati-Hati, G. Pulchra, A. Versicolor, P. Metallica.

GB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae

@CosbyArt Hey! It's Ghost_Keeper from the mantidforum. Welcome to the boards!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMan88

Hey guys I'm back after 3 years out of the hobby, I can't stay away from these Tarantulas like a attiction I buy everyone I like or were my all time favorites. lots of new faces and hope to connect with some old faces. I'll be updating my bio and pics with my new collection. Thanks guys later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skullyoneleg

Hello everyone!

I feel the need to start off my quick intro with a bold statement: I hate spiders! They have always given me the instant willies, and I would freeze at the very sight of them. My neighborhood is going through some major renovations so my house recently became hearth & home to so many different types of spiders and bugs that we didn't know what to do about the situation.  It got so bad that we finally decided to call an exterminator, a practice I wasn't really  comfortable with because I normally just let the bugs go on their own way- Live and let live, if you will.  But the spiders in our home seem to be very resilient: the poison doesn't kill them. My exterminator recommended that we try to capture some of the breeds of spiders that we were finding in our home so he could work out a more species specific plan of action- so I set out to do just that. Within a few days I was able to capture two of the same breed of spider, which I have now identified as common grass spiders.  I originally captured them in an empty and cleaned soda bottle,  I really thought they would've died within a couple of days.  But they did not die, so I felt the need to provide a better habitat to stay in, at least until the exterminator could return to our house and meet the little guys.  Slowly something began to happen within me; I noticed I wasn't creeped out by them anymore and I was actually looking forward to the small moments when I could just watch them in their confined spaces.  The way they go about their business without affecting each other or bothering each others amazingly built funnel webs, how they drink water, and how they eat fascinates me more than I ever thought possible! I have decided that I will be making a more appropriate, long term habitat for them, and have canceled my contract with the exterminator.  How can I kill these beautiful creatures that so clearly have their own individuality and will to live?

And that is what brings me here to arachnoboards.com. My name is Skully, I am combat wounded amputee (Iraq, 2004) and a general recluse ever since losing my leg.  This is perhaps what allowed myself to have such an extreme change of attitude towards spiders.  My years of extreme arachnophobia leaves me blind to the ways of caring for these spiders, but I want to learn and my research lead me to this site.  I look forward to meeting others with their own stories to share and knowledge to impart for my benefit.  Hopefully there will come a time in the not so distant future where I will be able to share my own arachnid-info!

Be well!
Skully 
"skullyoneleg"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CosbyArt

Toxoderidae said:


> @CosbyArt Hey! It's Ghost_Keeper from the mantidforum. Welcome to the boards!


Hello, and thanks  I saw your name on my T's ID responses as well, and I would have never known lol. Glad to see some other keepers on here too, I am keeping several more arachnids than mantids anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captandan

skullyoneleg said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I feel the need to start off my quick intro with a bold statement: I hate spiders! They have always given me the instant willies, and I would freeze at the very sight of them. My neighborhood is going through some major renovations so my house recently became hearth & home to so many different types of spiders and bugs that we didn't know what to do about the situation.  It got so bad that we finally decided to call an exterminator, a practice I wasn't really  comfortable with because I normally just let the bugs go on their own way- Live and let live, if you will.  But the spiders in our home seem to be very resilient: the poison doesn't kill them. My exterminator recommended that we try to capture some of the breeds of spiders that we were finding in our home so he could work out a more species specific plan of action- so I set out to do just that. Within a few days I was able to capture two of the same breed of spider, which I have now identified as common grass spiders.  I originally captured them in an empty and cleaned soda bottle,  I really thought they would've died within a couple of days.  But they did not die, so I felt the need to provide a better habitat to stay in, at least until the exterminator could return to our house and meet the little guys.  Slowly something began to happen within me; I noticed I wasn't creeped out by them anymore and I was actually looking forward to the small moments when I could just watch them in their confined spaces.  The way they go about their business without affecting each other or bothering each others amazingly built funnel webs, how they drink water, and how they eat fascinates me more than I ever thought possible! I have decided that I will be making a more appropriate, long term habitat for them, and have canceled my contract with the exterminator.  How can I kill these beautiful creatures that so clearly have their own individuality and will to live?
> 
> And that is what brings me here to arachnoboards.com. My name is Skully, I am combat wounded amputee (Iraq, 2004) and a general recluse ever since losing my leg.  This is perhaps what allowed myself to have such an extreme change of attitude towards spiders.  My years of extreme arachnophobia leaves me blind to the ways of caring for these spiders, but I want to learn and my research lead me to this site.  I look forward to meeting others with their own stories to share and knowledge to impart for my benefit.  Hopefully there will come a time in the not so distant future where I will be able to share my own arachnid-info!
> 
> Be well!
> Skully
> "skullyoneleg"


I bought my scorpions because they gave me the creeps. Like a live action horror show everyday. But, that was short lived now I see them as the beautiful shy creatures that they are. Now I'm thinking about getting a centipede to fill that need, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayota

Hello! I was here a few years ago learning about tarantulas but ultimately decided I really couldn't handle that lol. I have since switched my focus to beetles! I came here because I attempted to join beetleforums and never got my validation email.. so hey again


----------



## Marija Takac

Hi everyone! I posted a few threads but I never properly introduced myself  (sorry).
My name is Marija, 27 years old and I'm from Osijek, Croatia. I've always loved tarantulas and finally about month and a half ago I got my first , a 6,5 inch female L parahybana. She is gorgeous, a real sweetie. Not long after that I decided to get one more because one just wont do it 
My second was a juvie G pulchripes and she was in premolt when I got her (think it's a she, still not sure). Well, I thought parahybana is calm and handleable but pulchripes moves in slow motion hehe and she is very docile (the moment she stepped on my hand I knew she is going to be my sweetie to cuddle). Thanks for having me here! Here are my babies 







P.S. A few days ago I came to conclusion that two tarantulas won't do also and that I need a third... Open for suggestions which one to get!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Khanti

Hey everyone,
My name is Morgan, I'm 20, and I'm *somewhat* new to arachnids. I'm mainly a reptile person but I've slowly been evening out my reptile to arachnid ratio. Not sure really what else to say lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## volcanopele

Hello all, my name is Jason and I'm from Arizona.  I guess you could say I'm into my second collection of tarantulas.  When I was in middle school and high school 15-20 years ago, I had a small collection with two adult female G. roseas, 1 Avic. avic spiderling, and 1 B. smithi spiderling.  The two G. roseas were very different in personality.  Rosanna was very tolerant and docile and is to this day the only spider I've ever handled.  Maria had hate in her heart and is to this day the only spider that ever bit me.  My two spiderlings died of bad molts.  Rosanna escaped while my parents were caring for her while I was away for a summer during high school.  Maria died of old age during my senior year of college.

My current collection started last year with a trip to the Tucson Reptile Show.  My fiancee already had an AM ball python at the time so we were receptive to me getting a tarantula. That's when I got Porphyria, my A. purpurea spiderling (now juvenile).  This year my collection has exploded (I blame having a decent tarantula dealer/breeder, Ken the Bug Guy, with a shop only a mile away).  In May I picked up a juvenile G. rosea currently named Margaery (though I now suspect it to be a male, so it may get a name change to Loras).  In August I got an LP sling named Tiny (apt name now, funny name later).  I got that one as a "consolation prize" after seeing an AF L. klugi in Ken the Bug Guy's shop and getting scared off by the klugi's price and possible advanced age.  In September, after having some money to spare, I ended up getting the L. klugi anyway.  My fiancee and I fell in love with her at first sight, and I couldn't say no after all.  Her name is Wanda.  At this year's Tucson Reptile Show, I went with the intention of picking up a GBB if I could find one.  I ended up getting a juvenile female GBB (named Melisandre)... as well as a juvenile N. chromatus (named Cersei right now, but it is a suspect male so it may get a name change to Jaime).  Finally, I got a Tapinauchenius sp. Caribbean Diamond sling at Ken the Bug Guy's shop just the other day.  That one does not have a name quite yet.  Perhaps "Usain/Shelly-Ann"?  I think this is it for me for a while.  The shelves I got from Ikea last month are now filled, so until I get more shelf space, there's no more room at the inn.


----------



## skorpidious

Hi,  Just joined.  Have a Asia forest scorpion.


----------



## DcubeD

Hi.  David from Barrie, Ontario - mid 50's, Ph.D. Organic Chemistry.  Newbie tarantula owner.  A month ago, I purchased a variety of 1/2"-3/4" slings for my 11 yr old daughter and 13 yr old son and I to raise.
2 A. versicolor, 4 B. albopilosum, 3 G. pulchripes, 2 P. irminia, one green Phormictopus and one T. blondi (the smallest of the bunch at about 1/3"). The versicolor have hammocked at the top of their enclosures and the irminia have made beautiful webs around a stick from the floor up the side of the enclosure - one of them has decorated it's web with chunks of coconut fiber substrate. All four albopilosum have burrowed, kicking substrate all over the place and all of them creating a 1" high mound over their cork-bark hide...I haven't seen either of them since housing them, except to catch glimpses of leg or abdomen through the glass while in their burrows.  The blondi also hides all the time, but the pulchripes and the Phormictopus are very brave and curious as they tend to be out from under their cork-bark hide, sitting on top of it, most of the time.  The irminia, pulchripes and the Phormictopus are voracious eaters (they eat whenever food is offered), but the others have only eaten once since housing them, despite offering live, and dead, meal worms of appropriate size.


----------



## amystattoo

Hello. I'm Kathy from London U.K.
I'm interested in spiders, tarantulas in particular.  I want to learn all about them.  I used to be terrified of spiders but now I'm okay. 
I have joined the British Arachnological  Society and the British Tarantula Society and I'm enjoying all the reading material.  

I look forward to learning from this forum and hopefully I'll make some friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## smc

Hello everyone I'm new here. Looking to learn a lot. I want to own a tarantula to get over my fear of them. What tarantulas do you recommend and breeders to deal with. Also what kind of enclosure will be best...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CarbonBasedLifeform

I'm Bryan from the northeastern part of the US.  I have been keeping bugs of various kinds since I was a kid and tarantulas for about 8 years now.  I've lurked these forums for the great info here since I got into the hobby and finally decided to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluecatfish

Hello! I just got my first T, a Brazilian Black, yesterday. Was sold as a possible female 1 1/2", but I think she's closer to 2". Luckily she was sold with her last molt, so hopefully I can confirm sex soon. I haven't wanted to bother her and figure I'll let her get settled a bit before I pull the exo out to examine it. I am sure I will have loads of questions, but for now just wanted to introduce myself. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CarbonBasedLifeform

bluecatfish said:


> Hello! I just got my first T, a Brazilian Black, yesterday. Was sold as a possible female 1 1/2", but I think she's closer to 2". Luckily she was sold with her last molt, so hopefully I can confirm sex soon. I haven't wanted to bother her and figure I'll let her get settled a bit before I pull the exo out to examine it. I am sure I will have loads of questions, but for now just wanted to introduce myself. Thanks!


What an awesome choice for a first T! (assuming Brazilian black means G pulchra).  They are beautiful tarantulas and I hear they are pretty docile.  Unfortunately this species has been rare around here.  Definitely upload some pictures once your T settles in!


----------



## bluecatfish

CarbonBasedLifeform said:


> What an awesome choice for a first T! (assuming Brazilian black means G pulchra).  They are beautiful tarantulas and I hear they are pretty docile.  Unfortunately this species has been rare around here.  Definitely upload some pictures once your T settles in!


 Yup, it does. I researched a bit before buying and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens were also on the list, but I prefer the G pulchra because it looks like the species native to where I used to live in CA. I would play with them as a kid. LOL! There's a shop two hours from me that was selling G pulchra and they came to town for a reptile show, so I was able to pick up locally. I even had a couple to choose from! I'm pretty excited about her.


----------



## CarbonBasedLifeform

bluecatfish said:


> Yup, it does. I researched a bit before buying and Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens were also on the list, but I prefer the G pulchra because it looks like the species native to where I used to live in CA. I would play with them as a kid. LOL! There's a shop two hours from me that was selling G pulchra and they came to town for a reptile show, so I was able to pick up locally. I even had a couple to choose from! I'm pretty excited about her.


This won't be your last T so you may get that C cyaneopubescens eventually.  I just picked a 3" GBB, hopefully a female but I'll find out with the next molt.  They are pretty sweet, mine completely ignored the hide and webbed up a hammock to hang out on after the first night!  They all have their individual weird habits, I'm sure your G pulchra will too.  The CA species you played with wouldn't happen to be an Aphonopelma johnnycashi would it? =-)


----------



## bluecatfish

CarbonBasedLifeform said:


> This won't be your last T so you may get that C cyaneopubescens eventually.  I just picked a 3" GBB, hopefully a female but I'll find out with the next molt.  They are pretty sweet, mine completely ignored the hide and webbed up a hammock to hang out on after the first night!  They all have their individual weird habits, I'm sure your G pulchra will too.  The CA species you played with wouldn't happen to be an Aphonopelma johnnycashi would it? =-)


Yeah, I figure once I get some experience I might get one. 

Haha, no! A eutylenum.


----------



## Kayv

Signed up for this forum 13 years ago. Kept and bred many T'S, scorps, and pedes. Left the hobby and forum for a few years and now I'm back. Still getting used to the new forum, it works a lot differently. Picked up 4 m balfouri slings as my welcome back T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CakeLore

Signed up a few years ago when I was first learning how to properly take care of my Ts. I only purchased 2 and so I stopped following the forums frequently. I'm thinking about getting more inverts, so now I'm back to learn more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCspiderman7

Hi everyone   Fairly new to the hobby except that I owned a couple of tarantulas way back in my 20s.  A year and a half ago I bought a  3 month old Grammostola Rosea (pink form) and a 3rd instar Brachypelma albopilosum.  I love them........It is very cool to watch them grow big from slings to almost adults.  I now want to get a third terrestrial tarantula but want a colorful one.  Which terrestrial tarantulas would you recommend that are very colorful?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikke

Hi peeps. 

Niklas from Finland. 24yrs old, In hobby for 4 years now. Usually chatting in finnish arachno boards. But after long time just reading this forum, I decided to sign up. 
Working as a Field Service Engineer in dairy industry. 

Currently having 5 T's
0.1.0 B.Smithi
0.0.1 B. sp angustum
0.0.1 T. Ockerti
0.0.1 B. Kahlenbergi
0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens
0.1.0 P.Metallica



BCspiderman7 said:


> H.  Which terrestrial tarantulas would you recommend that are very colorful?


And for BCspiderman7 i recommend Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle blue). As the common name says, its blue and webs like maniac!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pec85

Hey guys I JUST bought my first Tarantula it's a Chilean Rose Hair about 7 months old and I'm curious about some things but I'll post them in the proper area anyway I'm new! Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valkyrie4488

Hello my name is JR, and I just got my very first T a few days ago so I'm extremely new, but I will post a thread about that soon as I have a few question's and concern's.  Thank you for reading, and I look forward to meeting awesome new friends here. ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDahmer

Hi everyone, I'm new to arachnoboards and relatively new to the hobby. I started keeping tree frogs and fence lizards at a really young age and later went to raise different species of reptiles, amphibians, invertebrates (including coral), fresh and saltwater fish. I'm a self proclaimed tetris master at this point, I'm sure a lot of you know what I mean by that. I currently have over a dozen T's and I seem to be all in. I've read a lot of info on this forum and four different books; Tarantulas Breeding Experience & Wildlife and the Tarantula Keepers Guide included and highly recommended (from a newb). I look forward to cramming as much info as I can into my thick skull. Thanks!
-Ted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orchidist

Hello people! I'm a senior in high school who has wanted to get into the hobby for _ages _and finally took the plunge two months ago_. _As my name suggests, I mainly care for orchids and have been ever since I was six (over 100 different species along with freshwater planted aquariums and two lizards).  Because of this, I really love small arboreal animals since it allows me to do naturalistic setups with my beloved plants. My first T was an A. versicolor sling. So once again, hello friends and I will be looking forward to communicate through this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ichor

Hey there friends!
My name is Chase, and I only recently got into tarantula husbandry, although it's been an interest of mine for some time. Mostly I raise snakes and lizards, and I use them to educate the children at my local schools, both as a conservation effort and to help the kids interact with critters they'd otherwise find 'scary' in a controlled and safe environment. I also enjoy making bioactive enclosures, and occasionally make them for others who want their scaly pets to have natural enclosures.

My first T is an H. Lividum named Morgoth, and she's lovely as can be. I hope to learn more about her and other Ts while I'm here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantuLover81

Hello Guys my name is Jennifer from Alabama. I hope I'm doing this right. I grew up around all sorts of reptiles,arachnids, etc. my dad was a cop and they would always call him to get critters out of people's yards and he would bring them home. He ended up bringing a timber Rattler, many, many rat snakes. We had a 13 ft Bernese python, a Ball python that was given to us after the owner let it sit on a heat rock  so long that it had second and third degree burns on its belly. We didn't think it would survive but with some Silvadine and a strict schedule of treating and unfortunately having to force feed it after putting it in an enclosure more appropriate...it survived! We NEVER used heat rocks with our reptiles...they may be better constructed now but there was no way to regulate the heat with them when I was young. We also had an great albino Bermese, a beautiful female Colombian red-tailed boa, her name was "Chaos"....she was my favorite, a pure Ian Red-tailed that we successfully We had several Bearded Dragons, a G. rosea, a very large adult Iguana that someone had put out and it found its way to the Pizza Hut parking lot. They called my dad...it came home with him. We had around 7 ferrets and a squirrel. The craziest thing we had was by far our 3.5 ft crocodile that someone fished out of a local river. That size is not including its tail. We could never get it still long enough to get the tail measured included with the body...we didn't se the need to stres it out that much. It was always just me and my dad when I was growing up and I am so grateful for the education and exposure to wildlife that I had. Many people I come across think I have a few screws loose because I choose to raise these creatures that many would happily kill if they crossed paths, however, when/if they start asking questions which happens more often than not they tend to come around and want to see one. I love being able to change someone's image or opinion they have in their mind into something positive from something they though very negatively about. I can't stand movies that stereotype spiders/tarantulas into being these outrageous creatures who's sole purpose is to seek and destroy any and all humans they come across. They don't make a battle plan and counter all of our moves...not trying flee from the danger they are in....things like that just aren't real.

I would like to tell you guys what happened to me this past March and see what you would have done/how you would have reacted.

I was at a reptile show, Repticon, here in Birmingham, AL. The key phrase in that sentence..."Retile show". Anyway, I ways paying for my adult (confirmed Female) B. smith. The tarantula was in a medium sided, clear container. An older woman (around maybe 65-70?) walked up to me and making it as obvious as she possibly could that she was a far better person than I was and how much more money (probably inherited) than I did and how much more of an education she had than me,(Not bragging or shoving it in anyone's face but I happen to hold 2 degrees...I'm not a lawyer or doctor but I guarantee I have a better education than she does). Anyway, I was in the middle of my transaction and she put her hand on her hip and in a very condescending tone said "and just _WHAT _are you planning to do with _THAT?"  _It kind of surprised me because I had never encountered someone so extremely rude. I say this because of what she she said after I answered. I told her that I planned to study it, watch it grow, keep notes and possibly, when I feel like I'm ready...possibly breeding but I'm nowhere near that as of now. I'm happy just to keep them and watch them grow. (this was before I got my 5 slings who are thriving!) her answer back to me was "What? What are you? Some kind of weirdo?" I said "Well, no ma'am, it's just something I really enjoy...along with my dogs and my horses...I hope those are normal enough to offset these guys" as I gestured to my new T.

I really wanted to let her have it but if had let her have it the way I wanted to then I probably would have ended up in jail. I really wanted to ask her if she knew where she was...surrounded by tarantulas, scorpions, snakes, frogs and toads, sugar gliders...did I mention all manner of snakes and tarantulas....???

I took the high road and just walked away. I don't understand why it seems more "accepted" when men keep T's than women keeping them. We have an exotic pet store nearby and I stood there talking to those guys for over an hour talking T's and they took my name and # in case they came across an adult (confirmed Female) GBB. They said that since it seems like I know what I'm doing or at least have a bit of experience, they will call me if they have one. They told me how many times they will take names and numbers but won't call that person because they are not knowledgeable at all. I'm not a professional but I do know the major not to do and particular species that you can get away with more but they do not get attached to you and do not have the same emotions that we do. They are very primitive and act strictly on instinct.

Sorry to be so long-winded but that is me. Please let me know what you guys think of how that woman treated me when I was purchasing my B. smithi at the reptile show. Has anything like that ever happened to any of you guys?? Especially at a show that is specifically there to sell these maxing creatures?? Any response on this kind of think would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for reading you guys!!!

---Jen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TarantuLover81

Im so sorry guys....I didn't realize just how long that "introduction" was. Thanks for hanging in there!!! You guys rock!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Victor Kuluris

Hi 

I'm new to the forum but I've been a part of the Facebook Arachnoboards group for quote a while. I'm Victor, I'm in Cleveland, Ohio and I'm mainly into Old-World arboreals. My favorite spiders fall into the Poecilotheria or Lampropelma genera, but it would probably be very difficult to find an arboreal T i don't adore haha. Besides spiders I have a lot of experience in a wide array of different snakes and lizards, and I am excited to share my knowledge as well as learn on this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theriumbra

Hi.

I just got introduced to tarantulas about a week ago when i got a hondurian curly hair and just 2 or 3 days ago I got another spider, a guatemalan redrump.

I am 18, from south africa and very willing to learn anything I can about these fascinating creatures.

If I find that this website is active daily I will definately come post here more often

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Marijan2

I'm on this boards and hobby for a while, but looking back i probably never did introduction here. So here we go.
My name is Marijan, i live in Zagreb, Croatia and am 24 years old. I prefer keeping mainly OW T's, as i really really don't like setae on my skin. Hobby was on hiatus for few years, and i'm finally coming back. My interests range from Theraphosids to all other Arthropoda, including Myriapods, Blattodea, Scorpions and so on. My favourite species is, as seen from my avatar: H. maculata

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## cheetah13mo

Hi everyone. RE introducing myself. I was here for some time about 8 years ago and now,,,I'm back,,,,with far fewer T's this time. Lol Anywho. 

What's this,,,"Old Timer" crap?? LOL!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BelindaV

Hi everyone. Cheetah13mo brought me here.... I want to learn more about something I know little about and get rid of the fear.
Ps: *giggles at the old timer crap*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

Marijan2 said:


> I'm on this boards and hobby for a while, but looking back i probably never did introduction here. So here we go.
> My name is Marijan, i live in Zagreb, Croatia and am 24 years old. I prefer keeping mainly OW T's, as i really really don't like setae on my skin. Hobby was on hiatus for few years, and i'm finally coming back. My interests range from Theraphosids to all other Arthropoda, including Myriapods, Blattodea, Scorpions and so on. My favourite species is, as seen from my avatar: H. maculata


Meh, I liked the old roach avatar.

Its great to see you back around bud!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

cheetah13mo said:


> What's this,,,"Old Timer" crap?? LOL!!!


Just means you have been here for a decade or more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2

cold blood said:


> Meh, I liked the old roach avatar.
> 
> Its great to see you back around bud!


cmon, that was pixelated as it was designed for old avatar style. i can bring it back if you really insist tho


----------



## cold blood

Marijan2 said:


> cmon, that was pixelated as it was designed for old avatar style. i can bring it back if you really insist tho


Hey, despite your hiatus, when you returned, I instantly recognized your avatar...It looked fine...but, lmao, do as you wish, its your avatar....if it was up to me, everyone would have fish pics on their avatar and we'd all get along so much better...hehe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2

cold blood said:


> Hey, despite your hiatus, when you returned, I instantly recognized your avatar...It looked fine...but, lmao, do as you wish, its your avatar....if it was up to me, everyone would have fish pics on their avatar and we'd all get along so much better...hehe.


here you go bby. all in HD resolution now


----------



## cold blood

Marijan2 said:


> here you go bby. all in HD resolution now


Nice...funny, I never noticed the gloves before...lol.    Its all about the HD these days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2

cold blood said:


> Nice...funny, I never noticed the gloves before...lol.    Its all about the HD these days


I don't wear gloves on that pic, i'm just white as a cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Marijan2 said:


> I don't wear gloves on that pic, i'm just white as a cheese


That's freaking hysterical.


It looks so much like latex gloves.   You should just change your user name to "powder"...from the movie...

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/85/86/5d/85865d21798289694019d53ad3554025.jpg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f

Marijan2 said:


> I don't wear gloves on that pic, i'm just white as a cheese


Hehe, that`s just natural look for us Europeans <3  When summer begins i always am trying my very best to get a nice tan, but it never really get that tanned before Mr. winter arrives again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

cold blood said:


> if it was up to me, everyone would have fish pics on their avatar and we'd all get along so much better...hehe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX

@cold blood 

Don't you like "Bread Fish" too? :-/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jehan Tuazon Labalan

Hi I am Jehan and I'm new to the hobby. I had my first T which is a Brachypelma Auratum (Mexican flame knee) last week. I find this pet cool even though I am afraid with spiders. I am going to attach some pictures of my T when I get access to my cellphone. Can you guys please help me identify its gender? also I am worried that my T is always on the walls of my enclosure he only goes down to the substrate rarely. Is there a problem with him? It haven't ate 4 days ago. The size of my T is about 3.5 inches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

Jehan Tuazon Labalan said:


> Hi I am Jehan and I'm new to the hobby. I had my first T which is a Brachypelma Auratum (Mexican flame knee) last week. I find this pet cool even though I am afraid with spiders. I am going to attach some pictures of my T when I get access to my cellphone. Can you guys please help me identify its gender? also I am worried that my T is always on the walls of my enclosure he only goes down to the substrate rarely. Is there a problem with him? It haven't ate 4 days ago. The size of my T is about 3.5 inches.


Its a.....male!?!?

Pics are vital to ANY advice if you do decide to start a thread.

Feed once a week, that's all the more often you need to feed.   Eventually they will stop eating, they can go many many months without food, 4 days is nothing, not even worth mentioning.

I suggest reading a lot of the threads, even the ones you might not think are interesting, you'll learn so much.  Literally any question you have has already been asked and discussed, its all at your finger tips

Welcome to the boards!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jehan Tuazon Labalan

cold blood said:


> Its a.....male!?!?
> 
> Pics are vital to ANY advice if you do decide to start a thread.
> 
> Feed once a week, that's all the more often you need to feed.   Eventually they will stop eating, they can go many many months without food, 4 days is nothing, not even worth mentioning.
> 
> I suggest reading a lot of the threads, even the ones you might not think are interesting, you'll learn so much.  Literally any question you have has already been asked and discussed, its all at your finger tips
> 
> Welcome to the boards!


Thanks, I would be more that happy to be here for a lifetime! I was worried that its having a problem. I measured it again and its 11cm including legspan. My next concern is, on the size of my T is it safe to say that it is mature? I am diving through thread to thread and people are sharing their amazing collections of their T's which I really found awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

Jehan Tuazon Labalan said:


> Thanks, I would be more that happy to be here for a lifetime! I was worried that its having a problem. I measured it again and its 11cm including legspan. My next concern is, on the size of my T is it safe to say that it is mature? I am diving through thread to thread and people are sharing their amazing collections of their T's which I really found awesome.


If I'm not mistaken, that's one of the larger Brachypelmas, its probably close to mature, although its probably borderline...you can tell by the molt, their "parts" look different when they are mature.  If it was mine and I was waiting to breed it, I'd wait at least another molt, probably 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Insect Boy

Hi Arachnoboards! My name is Jeremy. What brought me here is actually quite a long story. I recently got into arachnids and myriad odds like centipedes and tarantulas. One day, I was in my garden and I found a Rhysida Longipes, an African Yellow Leg Centipede is what I believe you guys call it. After I got a few phone camera shots with it, I released it and got interested in how to care for these kinds of animals. At first, when I caught the centipede, I had no idea what it was, then I found a thread post from here stating the name of the centipede. After that, I thought it would be great to sign up for this chat site. I don't really know how to post threads though but now, I'm learning the ropes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cheetah13mo

Insect Boy said:


> Hi Arachnoboards! My name is Jeremy. I don't really know how to post threads though but now, I'm learning the ropes...


Welcome and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## riderr

Hey guys! I'm Lukas, 26 and from Germany. I've been reading here for quite some time, then registered but didn't introduce myself. So here we go. I currently own four T's (A. metallica, L. parahybana, C. cyaneopubescens and B. smithi). So far you all have been amazing and helpful so I hope I'll keep learning to help others one day.
Great community! Glad to be here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TartKart

Hello everyone Brian here. I live in Southeast PA. I have always liked spiders,scorpions and mantids but just recently started to get into keeping them as pets. Dont have anything special to speak of atm really.....my wife is not a fan of spiders at all.....so dont have any Ts to my name (yet) just some i have caught around the yard. 2 wolf spiders, 2 bold jumpers,a woodlouse (cause my sister in law was gonna kill it but i told her i would relocate it....lol) and a funnel web grass spider all slings that were the size of a pencil eraser when i caught them. Kinda suprised my wife let me keep any of them so I guess I am warming her up into letting me get a few Ts when I can but till winter is over just going to have to stick with what I have. If anyone has any ideas of interesting non Ts plz feel free to let me know of any,also am looking into possibly getting a black widow when spring hits and I can find one( i know there boring and only scary to people that have no idea about spiders really but ill b honest I am kinda boring myself so theres that) but I am trying to educate my kids and friends that spiders arent the savages they thought they are and they just need to be respected except yellow sac spiders...dont care for them at all.....already bitten my kids a couple of times,so yeh I guess i should end my rant before it turns into a 10 page essay but if anyone has any comments or advice for me...keep it to urself...LOL j/k plz feel free to tell me. I am not a sensitive person so no need to sugar coat just be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2

TartKart said:


> Hello everyone Brian here. I live in Southeast PA. I have always liked spiders,scorpions and mantids but just recently started to get into keeping them as pets. Dont have anything special to speak of atm really.....my wife is not a fan of spiders at all.....so dont have any Ts to my name (yet) just some i have caught around the yard. 2 wolf spiders, 2 bold jumpers,a woodlouse (cause my sister in law was gonna kill it but i told her i would relocate it....lol) and a funnel web grass spider all slings that were the size of a pencil eraser when i caught them. Kinda suprised my wife let me keep any of them so I guess I am warming her up into letting me get a few Ts when I can but till winter is over just going to have to stick with what I have. If anyone has any ideas of interesting non Ts plz feel free to let me know of any,also am looking into possibly getting a black widow when spring hits and I can find one( i know there boring and only scary to people that have no idea about spiders really but ill b honest I am kinda boring myself so theres that) but I am trying to educate my kids and friends that spiders arent the savages they thought they are and they just need to be respected except yellow sac spiders...dont care for them at all.....already bitten my kids a couple of times,so yeh I guess i should end my rant before it turns into a 10 page essay but if anyone has any comments or advice for me...keep it to urself...LOL j/k plz feel free to tell me. I am not a sensitive person so no need to sugar coat just be honest.


there's specific place here for discussions about true spiders http://arachnoboards.com/forums/true-spiders-other-arachnids.12/ you are most welcome to come here


----------



## mlm100604

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Name's Michael. New to collecting T's. Just got a Rosey. Wanting to get a Chilean Flame, after a bit. Loving it. Spiders are fascinating and I can't wait to learn more. Just not sure where to do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2

mlm100604 said:


> Name's Michael. New to collecting T's. Just got a Rosey. Wanting to get a Chilean Flame, after a bit. Loving it. Spiders are fascinating and I can't wait to learn more. Just not sure where to do that.


Welcome, we have "Tarantula chat" and "Tarantula questions and discussions" categories here, so that's great place to start reading and/or ask questions. Enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mlm100604

Marijan2 said:


> Welcome, we have "Tarantula chat" and "Tarantula questions and discussions" categories here, so that's great place to start reading and/or ask questions. Enjoy your stay


Thank you very much. I look forward to it!


----------



## Venom1080

mlm100604 said:


> Name's Michael. New to collecting T's. Just got a Rosey. Wanting to get a Chilean Flame, after a bit. Loving it. Spiders are fascinating and I can't wait to learn more. Just not sure where to do that.


no need to wait, chilean flame (Euathlus sp red?) is a great beginner species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## louise f

Venom1080 said:


> no need to wait, chilean flame (Euathlus sp red?) is a great beginner species.


It is the best IMO <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate

I'm Daniel from Long Beach, CA. I'm new to the hobby. Have enclosures (8x8x14 from Jamie's) and they're all set up but no T's yet. Just checking the temp and humidity differences throughout the day to see if I need a larger water dish, more ventilation, check for mold, etc. I'm sometimes gone for days at a time.

Haven't chosen a T yet but will likely buy a juvenile or adult from Jamie's. I've read maybe half of the T Keeper's Guide and will reference that and these boards. Love all the pictures of everyone's enclosures. Will post pictures once I'm set up with my T's.


----------



## Megaraptor12345

Hi, I'm a 12 year old boy from Europe and I own no tarantulas (believing tarantula keeping to be a cruel and nature devastating practice). I like to download and read all the latest scientific papers on new tarantula species.

Nice to be a part of a community.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Megaraptor12345 said:


> (believing tarantula keeping to be a cruel and nature devastating practice)


that is a very ignorant and uneducated point of view.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Marijan2

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Hi, I'm a 12 year old boy from Europe and I own no tarantulas (believing tarantula keeping to be a cruel and nature devastating practice). I like to download and read all the latest scientific papers on new tarantula species.
> 
> Nice to be a part of a community.


Welcome to the AB 
While i value your own opinion, it is not true. On the first sight i admit it could be viewed as cruel, but when all informations are accounted it is polar opposite of that. Given that vast majority of species in hobby are captive bred(over 90%) and founding stock is often based on just 10-20 specimens, it has very little devastation to nature. There are of course exceptions, but pretty much they are to be blamed on those specific countries(and individuals) for bad practices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Megaraptor12345

Oh. I didn't know that. I just think most tarantulas (if they could) would decide to wander free rather than stay in a tiny glass cage somewhere.


----------



## Megaraptor12345

Venom1080 said:


> that is a very ignorant and uneducated point of view.


In what way?


----------



## Marijan2

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Oh. I didn't know that. I just think most tarantulas (if they could) would decide to wander free rather than stay in a tiny glass cage somewhere.


That is only true for mature males. All the tarantula species(and by all i really mean every single one) live in very small places and wait for prey to come to them. They never move too far from their burrow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marijan2

Megaraptor12345 said:


> In what way?


Also to say, captive specimens have constant stream of food, and are safe from harsh outside elements(heavy rains and floods, harsh temperature variations etc.). They lay 100's and in some species 1000's of eggs because their die-off in nature is super high, while in captivity well over 50% of them survive to adulthood. They also breed readily in captivity, which is good sign they are thriving in man-made enclosures and conditions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Megaraptor12345

Marijan2 said:


> That is only true for mature males. All the tarantula species(and by all i really mean every single one) live in very small places and wait for prey to come to them. They never move too far from their burrow


I knew that, what I meant was: wouldn't they get a bit bored in a small glass cage in a room somewhere with very little variation in life? I certainly would! But I get your point and anyway they don't have enough brains to be bored, do they? Moreover, this thread is for introductions, not arguments (I'm not blaming you by the way, I started it).


----------



## Megaraptor12345

A


Marijan2 said:


> Also to say, captive specimens have constant stream of food, and are safe from harsh outside elements(heavy rains and floods, harsh temperature variations etc.). They lay 100's and in some species 1000's of eggs because their die-off in nature is super high, while in captivity well over 50% of them survive to adulthood. They also breed readily in captivity, which is good sign they are thriving in man-made enclosures and conditions


At least the wild ones know what true freedom is like. Anyway, can we stop talking about this now? This is not really the place to fight about it. If you want to continue arguing somewhere else I'd be happy to.


----------



## cold blood

Megaraptor12345 said:


> Oh. I didn't know that. I just think most tarantulas (if they could) would decide to wander free rather than stay in a tiny glass cage somewhere.





Megaraptor12345 said:


> I knew that, what I meant was: wouldn't they get a bit bored in a small glass cage in a room somewhere with very little variation in life? I certainly would! But I get your point and anyway they don't have enough brains to be bored, do they? Moreover, this thread is for introductions, not arguments (I'm not blaming you by the way, I started it).


I agree Marij, but education is more important.

Tarantulas by nature, are home bodies, often living in the same hole (in the wild) their entire lives, and often in the immediate vicinity of where they were hatched.  These are not animals that require exercise, or room to explore, they don't even have brains, just a cluster of nerves, referred to as "ganglion", and therefore they are instinctual and reactive. They are incapable of boredom.  Exploration isn't in the cards.  Home is their comfort zone, and they never want to be too far from it...mature males, as mentioned, are the exception, as they wander in search of females...which is why most ts seen in the wild crossing streets and such are mature males.

A great example of this occurred in Florida.   Several decades (70's) ago B. vagans were released into an orange grove...where they took hold....now decades (and many generations) years later, that now wild colony of B. vagans remains isolated in that specific area...not because other areas are not good for them, but because they just don't travel and explore...an exploring tarantula is a vulnerable tarantula, as they make nice meals for all kinds of birds, small mammals and reptiles.

Captivity, in a proper enclosure, is a slice of the ideal life for a tarantula, free of all the pitfalls of wild life, like inconsistent or severe weather, food droughts, pesticides, predators or human construction, etc.

Like mentioned, in the wild, an egg sac may have  single digit % survival rates (or less), in captivity its almost always over 90%, with near 100% survival rates on an almost common basis.

The days of taking animals from the wild are dwindling as most countries prohibit it, and the hobby has responded, with the majority of stock being 100% captive born and self sustaining.  If the hobby is self sustaining, it has no need for wild caught specimens and therefore can't have an impact.  The biggest impact on wild tarantulas is deforestation and rampant pesticide use, neither of which involve the hobby...and on top of it all, many hobbyists simply refuse to buy wild caught stock, preferring captive born specimens.

Many of the most vulnerable species to captive collection have been protected now for decades (CITES).  These laws are taken very seriously.   Many other countries are simply deforesting these animals to extinction without a thought of the species at all, the hobby is the last place for many of these species to survive inevitable extinction.

Welcome to the boards young man, its a great place to learn.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood

Megaraptor12345 said:


> This is not really the place to fight about it. If you want to continue arguing somewhere else I'd be happy to.


Its not a fight or argument, just sharing of information, which is the reason this place exists


----------



## Megaraptor12345

cold blood said:


> I agree Marij, but education is more important.
> 
> Tarantulas by nature, are home bodies, often living in the same hole (in the wild) their entire lives, and often in the immediate vicinity of where they were hatched.  These are not animals that require exercise, or room to explore, they don't even have brains, just a cluster of nerves, referred to as "ganglion", and therefore they are instinctual and reactive. They are incapable of boredom.  Exploration isn't in the cards.  Home is their comfort zone, and they never want to be too far from it...mature males, as mentioned, are the exception, as they wander in search of females...which is why most ts seen in the wild crossing streets and such are mature males.
> 
> A great example of this occurred in Florida.   Several decades (70's) ago B. vagans were released into an orange grove...where they took hold....now decades (and many generations) years later, that now wild colony of B. vagans remains isolated in that specific area...not because other areas are not good for them, but because they just don't travel and explore...an exploring tarantula is a vulnerable tarantula, as they make nice meals for all kinds of birds, small mammals and reptiles.
> 
> Captivity, in a proper enclosure, is a slice of the ideal life for a tarantula, free of all the pitfalls of wild life, like inconsistent or severe weather, food droughts, pesticides, predators or human construction, etc.
> 
> Like mentioned, in the wild, an egg sac may have  single digit % survival rates (or less), in captivity its almost always over 90%, with near 100% survival rates on an almost common basis.
> 
> The days of taking animals from the wild are dwindling as most countries prohibit it, and the hobby has responded, with the majority of stock being 100% captive born and self sustaining.  If the hobby is self sustaining, it has no need for wild caught specimens and therefore can't have an impact.  The biggest impact on wild tarantulas is deforestation and rampant pesticide use, neither of which involve the hobby...and on top of it all, many hobbyists simply refuse to buy wild caught stock, preferring captive born specimens.
> 
> Many of the most vulnerable species to captive collection have been protected now for decades (CITES).  These laws are taken very seriously.   Many other countries are simply deforesting these animals to extinction without a thought of the species at all, the hobby is the last place for many of these species to survive inevitable extinction.
> 
> Welcome to the boards young man, its a great place to learn.


If taking wild specimens is so 'dead', then why are Selenocosmia getting rarer? (Source: http://australianmuseum.net.au/australian-tarantulas)

No offence my friend, but I already knew all that... If you had a human who had a 'ganglion' rather than a brain, you couldn't lock him up, even though you knew that he didn't need to move around and that he'd be fed and he'd be really safe. It's basic humanity, you can't just take advantage of another species, race, breed, etc. because they have a ganglion rather than a brain. You're taking away their right to freedom and their choice. (Don't reply "it's just a spider", because that really pisses me off...)


----------



## cold blood

Don't anthropomorphize tarantulas.  Their and your interests are no where near alike.  I gave you a real world example of a colony of tarantulas that hasn't expended from a small area in over 40 years.

Collection still happens, but its not as common as it once was, and in many areas it happens because the locals have few other sources of income and they are not protected by their countries....I don't know about Austrailians, but since their export is strictly and highly illegal, whatever is happening isn't for the international pet trade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79

Megaraptor12345 said:


> If taking wild specimens is so 'dead', then why are Selenocosmia getting rarer? (Source: http://australianmuseum.net.au/australian-tarantulas)
> 
> No offence my friend, but I already knew all that... If you had a human who had a 'ganglion' rather than a brain, you couldn't lock him up, even though you knew that he didn't need to move around and that he'd be fed and he'd be really safe. It's basic humanity, you can't just take advantage of another species, race, breed, etc. because they have a ganglion rather than a brain. You're taking away their right to freedom and their choice. (Don't reply "it's just a spider", because that really pisses me off...)


For a 12 year old you seem very bright. Are you home schooled?


----------



## Marijan2

Megaraptor12345 said:


> If taking wild specimens is so 'dead', then why are Selenocosmia getting rarer? (Source: http://australianmuseum.net.au/australian-tarantulas)
> 
> No offence my friend, but I already knew all that... If you had a human who had a 'ganglion' rather than a brain, you couldn't lock him up, even though you knew that he didn't need to move around and that he'd be fed and he'd be really safe. It's basic humanity, you can't just take advantage of another species, race, breed, etc. because they have a ganglion rather than a brain. You're taking away their right to freedom and their choice. (Don't reply "it's just a spider", because that really pisses me off...)


So you're basically saying, unless tarantulas take their pens and write to us they want us to keep them, we should not do that because this is their "right"? I do not think you understand biological differences we have. We simply cannot compare humans to even apes, let alone arthropods. So we should not eat meat because animals don't want us to and it violates their right to live? We should not eat plants because plants are alive too? We should not breathe air because we are taking oxygen away from other life forms? This is basically what i'm reading between your lines. Listen, we were all 12 in our lives and we all had wildest ideas, but you seem very bright and if you already know all the info, you should be able to deduct some facts already about how life on this planet works.


----------



## Ron Robbins Jr

I am Ron, and I'm from Michigan. I'm 33 and I've been keeping tarantulas since about 8 years old. Right now, I have an 8 year old Chilean Copper that I've had since it was the size of a quarter, and I'd say probably about a 5 inch Theraphosa Stirmi that my girlfriend got me as an anniversary present. Always been fascinated by tarantulas.

As for the guy who says keeping tarantulas is inhumane, I probably offer a better home for them than they get in the wild. They are protected from predators, they will be having sex at some point, and they have a constant source of food and water. These conditions don't always exist in the wild.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Marijan2

Ron Robbins Jr said:


> I am Ron, and I'm from Michigan. I'm 33 and I've been keeping tarantulas since about 8 years old. Right now, I have an 8 year old Chilean Copper that I've had since it was the size of a quarter, and I'd say probably about a 5 inch Theraphosa Stirmi that my girlfriend got me as an anniversary present. Always been fascinated by tarantulas.
> 
> As for the guy who says keeping tarantulas is inhumane, I probably offer a better home for them than they get in the wild. They are protected from predators, they will be having sex at some point, and they have a constant source of food and water. These conditions don't always exist in the wild.


Welcome, enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roadrash

I'm Mark , from Atwood Ontario. I'm 54 and I'm a relative newbie to the hobby. Planning on sticking to Brachypelmas, presently have a B. Baumgarteni 1" a B. Shroederi 1.5", B Kahlenbergi 1" and a B Klassi 1/2 ". Looking forward to learning as much as I can about T's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daitengu

Hi! 
Don't do this forum thing very often so please forgive me if my etiquette isn't up to scratch. Typing vigorously from the UK!

Currently own 3 Ts (one might be dead hence the random forum joining) : G. Rosea, A. Avic and P. Irminia

Nothing more to say on the introduction basis other than I hope to get some advice and chat with fellow T owners!

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodermeloon

I've been posting for a few weeks now, but my name's Brandon. I'm 24 and currently live in new Jersey. I've been keeping for about 8 years I currently have 19 T's across 9 genera. 

I mainly focus on new world stuff. My favorites are new world arborials like Psalmopoeus, Avicularia, and Tapinauchenius.

Other than the spiders themselves, I'm really into making my tanks as natural as possible: rather large, live plants, isos, springs, worms. I'd love to trade isos with people on here. And id also be more than willing to trade some T's as well. Please PM me to talk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000

Hi all, I live in Wisconsin. I have enjoyed keeping insects and just about everything all my life. I am the owner of http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/  where I am keeping all my journals and stuff like that! (It's New) But I am hoping to find some time to do some posting here as well and to get to know all of you guys!


----------



## Ariados

Hello from southwest Ontario.  I had an "obt" for 8 years who recently passed during a moult .  She was basically a pet web that I rarely saw, but I miss her!  She was my last 'exotic' pet.  Terrible to find her like that.  Sooo I got a new bright orange 3" specimen last week, and just got my self a 2" A. avicularia too! .  I look forward to getting more spiders, I like the heavy-webbing and burrowing species.  Can't stand uricating hairs but the avic should be ok, I hope, I wont be handling it anyway.  Hoping to find some local people to get spiderlings from too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ksblank

My name is Kyle from Tulsa, OK. I had a 11'' African Giant Millipede for 8 years that died two years ago. I would like to find a new one; let me know if anyone is breeding or looking to sell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

shutout2000 said:


> Hi all, I live in Wisconsin. I have enjoyed keeping insects and just about everything all my life. I am the owner of http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/  where I am keeping all my journals and stuff like that! (It's New) But I am hoping to find some time to do some posting here as well and to get to know all of you guys!


Whereabouts in WI?   I'm in the southeast corner of Milwaukee county, hit me up if you are ever in the area.  Not enough Wisconsonites here on the boards.

Cool forum, best of luck with it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000

Thanks and I will let you know if I am ever in the area.


----------



## Crazyartistman90

I'm Colton, looking for some kindred spirits and to learn as much from others as i can. not many people into the hobby around my hometown. see you guys in the threads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

Crazyartistman90 said:


> I'm Colton, looking for some kindred spirits and to learn as much from others as i can. not many people into the hobby around my hometown. see you guys in the threads.


Is that a cane corso??  Beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deadboi

Howdy! Noob here with "insufficient privileges." I have recently found myself with 8 new spiders since the previous owner had to relocate.  I have a Rosie I've had for over a year now and am here to learn more about these new breeds/arachnids in general. Tell me your favorite spider jokes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CharlotteACavatica

Hello all! 
My name is Becca, 28, northern Alabama. 
I'm new to being the caretaker for arachnids, have had mostly reptiles for a few years. 
I'm tired of searching the web for answers all the time and a lot of my searches lead here so.... 
We recently adopted a pink toe my 7 year old lovingly named Charlotte, and so our T adventure begins. 
As is with most things, I spent months reasherching and gathering materials for our new family member, but now that she is here, I find myself needing questions answered that only a more experienced Avicularia owner could help with. Hopefully I've come to the approate place. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood

CharlotteACavatica said:


> Hello all!
> My name is Becca, 28, northern Alabama.
> I'm new to being the caretaker for arachnids, have had mostly reptiles for a few years.
> I'm tired of searching the web for answers all the time and a lot of my searches lead here so....
> We recently adopted a pink toe my 7 year old lovingly named Charlotte, and so our T adventure begins.
> As is with most things, I spent months reasherching and gathering materials for our new family member, but now that she is here, I find myself needing questions answered that only a more experienced Avicularia owner could help with. Hopefully I've come to the approate place. Thank you!


Feel free to message me if you have any questions or concerns


----------



## CharlotteACavatica

cold blood said:


> Feel free to message me if you have any questions or concerns


Thank you very much! I poked around in the general info area and learned a few new things already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gpulchripes

Hi everyone, complete newbie here.  After doing lots of reading online I've gone for a G.Pulchripes 1cm spiderling, arrived about a week ago and today has taken his/her first pre-killed cricket.  Had me really nervous that it wasn't eating!  Oh and I'm an arachnophobe, still terrified of large house spiders but for some bizarre reason I'm totally cool with huge tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trillyan

Hiya!  I'm a new owner of this awesome lady on my profile pic.  I'm an elementary school teacher, I knit some, I play video games too much, and have a teenage daughter.  Princess Peach (My T) is a class pet, but ha I've been reading forum posts for a few weeks and finally decided to join up.


----------



## Windmortal

Hi there, my name is Kerry and I recently signed up for the site. I have a 9-year old E. campastratus and she's beautiful. Her name is Miska. I've been itching to add more to my collection and figured I'd explore a few sites, and wow, seems like you folks know what you are talking about. I'm from Central Pennsylvania, near Penn State University and I work as a writer and editor for a local media outlet. Outside my growing love of Ts, I enjoy watching mixed martial arts and playing pool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

Hello, I'm Adriana. I'm from Los Angeles, California but currently reside in Monterey Park. I currently own three T's which consist of a Rose Haired (red morph), a Golden Red Rump, and a Mexican Gold knee Red Rump. I'm new to this.


----------



## Drteeth

Hello, I'm from San Diego and currently have a Rose Hair and a new sling I purchased today for $10 at Petco.  The outside sign said Avicularia avicularia, but the container that the sling is in has the Brachypelma smithi box checked off.  For $10 I'll take either!  I've kept others in the past but finally have time and space to keep T's.  Looking forward to learning a lot on their forum!


----------



## Dementeddoll

No way? Really? If it does turn out to be a Mexican red knee for 10 bucks god damn you got yourself a good deal. Last time I saw one at petco they had it for 100 bucks then they had a 50% sale on the reptiles and it sold asap when I went back to buy it it was gone.


----------



## Drteeth

It really could be anything.  This was the only T they had and it's about 1/4" in diameter.  So hard to see.  Good thing I have lots of tiny feeders from keeping frogs.  My wish list for T's also includes G. pulchra but I'm not spending $300 on an adult right now (that's another one I saw in a different store today).


----------



## Dementeddoll

Haha, I came back from another petco and I got the same sling as you for 10 bucks haha I had to. I agree it is very hard to see. It's so tiny j thought about it a lot but was like fuck it only 10 bucks it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Venom1080

Drteeth said:


> It really could be anything.  This was the only T they had and it's about 1/4" in diameter.  So hard to see.  Good thing I have lots of tiny feeders from keeping frogs.  My wish list for T's also includes G. pulchra but I'm not spending $300 on an adult right now (that's another one I saw in a different store today).


fruit flies arent a good feeder for Ts, they lack the nutrients. they'll work, but not in the long run. slings scavenge prekilled crickets and other feeders, much easier to just use those. send me a pic if you want a idea of genus and maybe species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

Venom1080 said:


> fruit flies arent a good feeder for Ts, they lack the nutrients. they'll work, but not in the long run. slings scavenge prekilled crickets and other feeders, much easier to just use those. send me a pic if you want a idea of genus and maybe species.


Hey you said they feed off of premillennialism crickets so they don't need to be live? This is my first time owning a sling for the same reason. They suggested the flies too but I was like doesn't seem like they'll even get anything out of the flies.


----------



## Dementeddoll

Meant prekilled*


Venom1080 said:


> fruit flies arent a good feeder for Ts, they lack the nutrients. they'll work, but not in the long run. slings scavenge prekilled crickets and other feeders, much easier to just use those. send me a pic if you want a idea of genus and maybe species.


----------



## Venom1080

Dementeddoll said:


> Hey you said they feed off of premillennialism crickets so they don't need to be live? This is my first time owning a sling for the same reason. They suggested the flies too but I was like doesn't seem like they'll even get anything out of the flies.


yes, i never feed live to spiders under  3/4". just no need. you can even chop up crickets to feed to multiple slings. 
you really need to switch out that cage for something smaller. i recommend a 16oz deli cup with eco earth as substrate. poke some holes with a heated pin or small screwdriver. a small water dish, temps 70+, feeding 3+ times a week til premolt, and youre good to go.


----------



## Dementeddoll

Yeah it came in this tall container small in diameter but it has some sort of sponge. They told me I have to keep the humidity level high. As far as weather I got some tree frogs I keep with a night light on and if anything for the most part I have a heater in my room so temperatures don't really go below 75 degrees. Thanks for the feedback though. I do have a small container at home.


----------



## Venom1080

Dementeddoll said:


> Yeah it came in this tall container small in diameter but it has some sort of sponge. They told me I have to keep the humidity level high. As far as weather I got some tree frogs I keep with a night light on and if anything for the most part I have a heater in my room so temperatures don't really go below 75 degrees. Thanks for the feedback though. I do have a small container at home.


fyi, never trust pet stores for care. they suck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

Yeah I figured I also got some green tree frogs but they were useless for help as to what I needed. They didn't know what live plants where good for them. I did my research but it's hard finding those plants without having any pesticides on them.


----------



## Atradaemonico

Heya everyone,

i'm Andreas (Andy) from germany. I'm 41, and in the hobby for about 8 years (started in june 2008 with an adult female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens). I'm keeping about 120 spiders, a few mantids, scolopenders, geckos, a snake and two white shepherds.
My passions are animals (no matter wich sp.) and  animal photography (probably some know me from fb groups like arachnoboards, T keepers worldwide, etc), which is my 2nd occupation aswell.
I hope you don't mind my little english 

Greetings!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adam Valkare

Hello i am new here my name is Felix i love video games nature and am the proud owner of a G.rosea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dementeddoll

Hello Felix well we all have something in common and that's T's. Lol

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Izhizm

Hello hi, my name's Iz and I'm from Sabah, geographically North Borneon state of Malaysia.

I'm new to the invert hobby, been keeping dubia roaches for well over a year as well as black soldier flies (hermetia illucens) both colonies and recently a blatta lateralis colony. My interests lie in the area of feeder insects, roaches, silkworms, you get the drift.. lol 

Nice to meet everyone ~ hope to learn, share and trade with members here.

Best regards.
Cheers


----------



## Drteeth

I appreciate the advice.  Here's the best pic of the sling I could get with my iPad zoom.  I'll work on getting other more suitable foods for it.  

I also made a better suited enclosure in a 16oz deli cup with coco fiber, a water dish, and a piece of cork to climb on/hide under.  So for it seems to prefer climbing on top of the cork.

Are there any in-depth books on tarantula care that you would recommend?


Venom1080 said:


> fruit flies arent a good feeder for Ts, they lack the nutrients. they'll work, but not in the long run. slings scavenge prekilled crickets and other feeders, much easier to just use those. send me a pic if you want a idea of genus and maybe species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

Drteeth said:


> I appreciate the advice.  Here's the best pic of the sling I could get with my iPad zoom.  I'll work on getting other more suitable foods for it.
> 
> I also made a better suited enclosure in a 16oz deli cup with coco fiber, a water dish, and a piece of cork to climb on/hide under.  So for it seems to prefer climbing on top of the cork.
> 
> Are there any in-depth books on tarantula care that you would recommend?


it looks like a typical terrestrial sling. prob a Brachypelma or Lasiodora sp. keep it on the moist side till its about 1.5". by then you will be able to tell the genus at least. 
take a lot of what you read in these with a grain of salt, as some of its out dated and some of its plain wrong. but generally these will give more understanding about your spider. Tarantula Keepers guide (Stan Shultz), tarantulas and other arachnids (Sam Marshall), and Animal planet Tarantulas(Michael Jacobi). the best but by far most expensive is "Tarantulas of the World" by François Teyssié.


----------



## Professor Zoom

How we all doing? 
Names Manuel, came across this as I was researching to take care of my first T, it's an Acanthoscurria geniculata/Brazilian White Knee. I was always catching spiders daily since I work Pest control(Ironic much?) well anyways I'm here in Cali in the Inland empire, also a gamer on xbox live. So a nerd in other words lol. But feel free to hit me up for whatever!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Geemonster

Hi i'm Gareth and i'm 47 and i love Spiders.
Maybe one day if conditions are right i'll have a Spider from the Phoneutria Genus.
Gotta be super careful with those.


----------



## Dementeddoll

I need help. My brachyphelma smithi sling isn't taking any food I've been giving it. I took the advice you guys gave me about feeding it prekilled crickets as I can't find any pin head crickets anywhere in any pet store near me or even far. What do I do?


----------



## Professor Zoom

Dementeddoll said:


> I need help. My brachyphelma smithi sling isn't taking any food I've been giving it. I took the advice you guys gave me about feeding it prekilled crickets as I can't find any pin head crickets anywhere in any pet store near me or even far. What do I do?


I couldn't find any pin heads either so I fed my sling a small cricket which was about the same size as it, he took it down no problem. Also I read on another post to make sure the cage wasn't too big, that way they can bump into each other. Hope it helps.


----------



## Dementeddoll

I already switched the enclosure and it's like a little container where people put salsa on the go when you go to a restaurant. I also put a thin layer of wet coconut fiber on the bottom and a thicker dry one at the top. So it helps keeping the humidity without it becoming too humid for it. Yeah, I found some at petsmart and I watched and asked for the tiniest crickets. I put one in there with my Smithi and still nothing. I've been keeping the temperature well. I have his little container inside my frog enclosure since I keep a night heat lamp which isn't strong but just good enough for the temperature it needs. So idk if it just ate a big meal when I bought it because I noticed petco had like bigger crickets inside with it. Like way too big for the sling. The cricket was easily 2x bigger than it and the lady said were not supposed to buy that's all we have. I just hope it eats.


----------



## checkmate

Dementeddoll said:


> I already switched the enclosure and it's like a little container where people put salsa on the go when you go to a restaurant. I also put a thin layer of wet coconut fiber on the bottom and a thicker dry one at the top. So it helps keeping the humidity without it becoming too humid for it. Yeah, I found some at petsmart and I watched and asked for the tiniest crickets. I put one in there with my Smithi and still nothing. I've been keeping the temperature well. I have his little container inside my frog enclosure since I keep a night heat lamp which isn't strong but just good enough for the temperature it needs. So idk if it just ate a big meal when I bought it because I noticed petco had like bigger crickets inside with it. Like way too big for the sling. The cricket was easily 2x bigger than it and the lady said were not supposed to buy that's all we have. I just hope it eats.


Where did you get your T's?


----------



## Dementeddoll

I got the brachyphelma Smithi sling at petco


----------



## checkmate

Dementeddoll said:


> I got the brachyphelma Smithi sling at petco


Oh okay, nice. I haven't seen any slings at the Petco's I've been to (OC, LB). I'll have to check out different Petco's.


----------



## Dementeddoll

I got it in the city of Whittier at the quad they usually have T inventory compared to any other petco. The petco near my house had a sub adult but it fucking sold that same day they had the 50%discoubt as they were selling it for 100 bucks.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080

Dementeddoll said:


> I already switched the enclosure and it's like a little container where people put salsa on the go when you go to a restaurant. I also put a thin layer of wet coconut fiber on the bottom and a thicker dry one at the top. So it helps keeping the humidity without it becoming too humid for it. Yeah, I found some at petsmart and I watched and asked for the tiniest crickets. I put one in there with my Smithi and still nothing. I've been keeping the temperature well. I have his little container inside my frog enclosure since I keep a night heat lamp which isn't strong but just good enough for the temperature it needs. So idk if it just ate a big meal when I bought it because I noticed petco had like bigger crickets inside with it. Like way too big for the sling. The cricket was easily 2x bigger than it and the lady said were not supposed to buy that's all we have. I just hope it eats.


make a thread on the Q n D forum or tarantula chat for answers. this thread is not the place. also, cursing really isnt tolerated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## StormDance

Hi all, I am a long time lurker who finally decided to get an account. My particular interest is in dwarf tarantulas and I'm glad to see a few people around who also share this interest. I'm also currently experimenting with communal species, specifically H. gabonensis and am actively searching for species with which I can do similar experiments. 

Beyond my dwarves, I have five other rescued children: a B. vagans, G. rosea, a corn snake and two mice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lobot

Hello all, Just got into T collecting/hobby and this seems to be where the well of knowledge is on the subject. I am active duty Navy live in Florida and very excited to further into my inverts. Between me and my wife's enthusiasm we have already aquired 15+ T.s. Looking forward to making some new friends!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Hi everyone, I'm Amber. I'm 32 and have always LOVED spiders, but haven't ever had one. I havent gotten my 1st tarantula yet. I'm still in the research phase of things. My 10 yo son is excited too for this adventure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderLadyRene

Hello, everyone! I'm a new T owner but lurker. My name is René and I love all things exotic, especially animals. I'm an animal nut and am looking into a career in wildlife biology.  Currently I work for Petsmart with our live animals. I currently own two dogs (bassetxplott hound & my otterhound), a kitten (Maine coon mix, my rescue), a juvi bearded dragon (rescue), and my newest addition- my Chaco Golden Knee sling, about an inch in size. I've fallen in love with the little guy and hold him when he willingly crawls onto my hand. I found tons of good info on this board that steered me into getting the Chaco as my first, so thank you! I hope to make some friends and fight the stigma against these wonderful creatures via education.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Lobot said:


> Hello all, Just got into T collecting/hobby and this seems to be where the well of knowledge is on the subject. I am active duty Navy live in Florida and very excited to further into my inverts. Between me and my wife's enthusiasm we have already aquired 15+ T.s. Looking forward to making some new friends!


HI, nice to meet you. I'm still in the research phase, so I don't own a T yet. I'm so curious how long after getting your first T did it take you to end up with 15? I seriously feel like I will have 10 within the 1st 6 months of having my 1st. That's just how I am, ya know?


----------



## Dementeddoll

Before you jump into all different species do your research care is different for different species. Some are arboreal and some are terrestrial. With that being said some are use to dry climate and some to humid ones.


----------



## Toxoderidae

AmberDawnDays said:


> HI, nice to meet you. I'm still in the research phase, so I don't own a T yet. I'm so curious how long after getting your first T did it take you to end up with 15? I seriously feel like I will have 10 within the 1st 6 months of having my 1st. That's just how I am, ya know?


I've been keeping Ts for just a little over a year. I jumped from 1 tarantula to I want to say around 10 in about 2 months, then another 4 in 3 months. It's an addictive hobby.


----------



## Dementeddoll

Lmao, woah. Haha, I know I wanna get more but idk. Space is limited. Lmao, I have too many animals other than T's.


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Dementeddoll said:


> Before you jump into all different species do your research care is different for different species. Some are arboreal and some are terrestrial. With that being said some are use to dry climate and some to humid ones.


I definitely research before making purchases. It's just so hard to choose.


----------



## AmberDawnDays

Toxoderidae said:


> I've been keeping Ts for just a little over a year. I jumped from 1 tarantula to I want to say around 10 in about 2 months, then another 4 in 3 months. It's an addictive hobby.


Just curious how long it takes you to care for them? How much time do you spend daily, weekly, etc.?


----------



## Toxoderidae

AmberDawnDays said:


> Just curious how long it takes you to care for them? How much time do you spend daily, weekly, etc.?


Maybe 3 - 4 feedings a week, with daily watering. 20 minutes top over a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mystery Machine

Hey all, My name is Nick and I got my first T last week! So 2016 has been a rough one for me so I decided to fulfill a childhood dream. After some research I picked up a 3" Female Avicularia metallica from Jamie's Tarantulas and I am super pleased, like I want to build a time machine just to get a high five from my 8 year old self.
"Hey kid when you grow up you're going to get a tarantula"
**HIGH FIVE**
"Super cool! So how is the future? How fast does your flying car go?"
"Uhhhhhh let's not get into it..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Liz Jones

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi I am very new to both tarantula care/keeping and forums as I have had my Pink Toed Tarantula (female spiderling) for about 4 months now and everything I have needed to know and learn I have had to do via the internet and books but some things even they cannot answer so I thought I would join a forum of likeminded people in the hope that they may be able to answer some of my questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Chris

Hi, I'm Chris. I kept a few tarantulas when I was a teenager and now 15 years on I have got back into the hobby. I've got eight, currently;

Avic. versicolor
B. annitha
Euathlus sp. green
L. parahybana
G. rosea
A. chalcodes 
Hapalopus sp. Colombia
P. cambridgei

These are collected within last 12 months. I expect to get many more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## All About Arthropods

Hello Everybody!
I've known about this forum for a while now, but finally decided to join today! 
Besides now being a member here, I am also on the Mantid forum, Beetle forum, and Allpet Roaches forum.
Anyway, my name's Joshua, I'm fourteen, and have been keeping invertebrates since 2013. The first inverts that I kept were two female Phyllocrania paradoxa, and continued to keep exclusively mantids until, I believe, August of last year when I picked up my first non-mantis pet invertebrate, a large male Gromphadorhina oblongonota, from Peter of Bugsincyberspace.com. I'm a huge invert enthusiast and love inverts of all kinds, but keep mostly roaches and beetles. I currently own 16 species of roaches, 14 species of beetles(mostly tenebrionids), 7 species of isopods, and a couple other inverts.
I'm very glad to have joined this massive forum and sure that I'll enjoy it here for years to come!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OveroMare

Hello all!

Just a small town farm girl who loves her inverts. I've had just about every critter known to man (currently just horses, mules, cattle, chickens, a dog and cat) but, I have yet to own a T. If you ask my mother she will tell you that I asked for one for Christmas when I was 5, but she drew the line at arachnids. I can't rag on her too much though.. she did put up with all of my herps and feeders lol. So 21 years later I am finally revisiting the T obsession. Hoping to learn a lot from everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RickHedge

Had a rose-hair in high school, at that time I had no idea what I was doing. Decided about 5 months ago I wanted to get another one. Started doing research and reading up so I could be better prepared.
Now as a family we have 8 T's. My wife decided after being deathly afraid of spiders that T's were cute and she wanted one, then we turned around and got some for the kids (teenagers) for Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whittleman

gday, 
my names sean pretty new too this, got a two month old chaco golden knee thats a greedy little thing haha love it too bits though already. im 23 from the australia but moved too the uk. hope too make some decent mates on here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaxBlue

Hi all, James here been a lurker and finally decided to say high! From Arizona born and hoping to find some more great tips and info here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pearl Dusenbery

Hey y'all,
My name is Pearl. I had a pair of wild caught G. Rosea many years ago but due to my situation at the time I had to return them to the wild. I have finally gotten to a place in my life where I feel I can give a T the life they deserve so I ordered a G. Pulchra sling and am thoroughly enjoying the addiction again. I am getting ready to order an A. Genic here shortly then after that I want to find something that stays blue after it matures then something purple so I have my homework cut out for me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metalguy89

Greetings!
I'm Anthony. An artist and musician by day, and a long time scorpion enthusiast. I've recently really gotten back into them, now I'm on the hunt for my very own species that's Native to Washington and Oregon. I also wouldn't mind a nice male desert hairy to fill up my big tank I have sitting around haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## D Sherlod

Hi all, my nameis Dave. I'm new to t's. I have just acquired my first an L.P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mortuus

Hi everyone, happy new year!

I'm new to raising T's and I live in Australia which as you know, limits the species I can get a hold of. On the flip side however I have easier access to Australian species - so who's jealous?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MySpiderJake

Hey Guys! I've been lurking here for about 2 months and I have to say it's one of my favorite parts of the day! This forum is the T's knees! 

Anyhow, my name's Gary and I can't wait to find some friends who love T's as much as I do!

Since I started my sling collection 3 months ago I now have:
A. versicolor
B. albopilosum 
C. cyanopubescens x2
E. Species Red 
A. lotmoresoon 

Additionally:
Turkestan "red runner" roaches
Dubias
1.1 hissing cockroaches (G. portentosa)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arterion86

Hi all! I'm Adam, 30, from the UK. I've been in the hobby for roughly 18 months, and in that time I've accumulated a collection of 10 tarantulas, all of which I bought as spiderlings and have been raising towards adulthood - haven't lost one yet, in either the sense of escaping or dying!

I've done a lot of research into tarantula husbandry over the last couple of years, and one word which keeps popping up is Arachnoboards - so I thought I'd finally take the plunge and get involved. It's really nice to see such a large and active community, and I'm really looking forward to getting involved.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## norcalfourrunner

Hello, Nick from Northern California.

Not sure why I never signed up on these boards but I figured I would get on board since I no longer have a girlfriend to tell me I can't have invertebrates everywhere.  Been in the hobby of invert husbandry for most of my life though, usually independent of the women in my life lmao.

Currently have:
(1) _Avicularia avicularia_ (Pink Toe Tarantula) - unknown sex, still very young
(1) _Theraphosa blondi_ (Goliath Bird Eater) - Female, not sure of age, maybe ~2 years
(1) _Damon variegatus_ (Tanzanian Tailless Whip Scorpion) - Female, age unknown
(1) _Deroplatys lobata_ (Malaysian dead leaf mantis) - 2nd - 3rd instar male nymph
(10) _Blaberus fusca_ (cockroach) - nymphs
(>50) _Gromphadorhina portentosa_ (Madagascar Hissers, colony) - Nymphs and adults
(>50) _Blaptica dubia_ (Dubia roaches, colony) - Nymphs and adults
(>500)_ Drosophila melanogaster _(flightless fruit fly) - Colony
(1) _Camponotus modoc_ (Carpenter ant) - Colony - first year queen & 5 nanitic workers, no brood
(1) _Camponotus vicinus _(Carpenter ant) - Colony - first year queen and 1 nanitic worker, brood

Freshwater inverts & others
(7) _Paleomonetes_ sp
(4) _Neritina natalensis _snails
(2) _Betta splendens_ (Betta)
(1) _Ancistrus cirrhosus _(Bristlenose Plecostomus)
(2) _Otocinclus_ Catfish
(3) _Danio choprai
(2) Hymenochirus sp - _African dwarf frogs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant

norcalfourrunner said:


> Not sure why I never signed up on these boards but I figured I would get on board since I no longer have a girlfriend to tell me I can't have invertebrates everywhere.


"Love me, love my inverts."

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Illmannered1

Hello all, I'm Tony from eastern Washington State. I basically bounce around from hobby to hobby keeping myself entertained, including carnivorous plants, lizards, tattooing, modding game consoles and whatnot. About a week ago a youtube suggestion popped up for tarantula huts from a big box pet store, and since my sister had mentioned wanting a tarantula, but will never do research, I figured I'd google beginner species... Well here I am a week later, obsessed, with 2 slings and a juvenile on the way. I'm fighting the urge to buy a fourth specemin, at least until i have these in my possession. Lots of good info here, I think I'll stick around for a while, mostly lurking, but expect some dumb noob questions when I'm inevitably struggling to wrap my head around something. Thanks for all of the valuable information. See you around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## norcalfourrunner

Ungoliant said:


> "Love me, love my inverts."
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Haha right? And thanks!


----------



## Kennyg

Hey everyone, im from south africa ive been in the hobby for about 3 or so years , knew about this forum for a while decided to join recently due to the fact that the local one we have here in SA is dead , so i needed somewhere for relevant chat and information 
currently have 1x B. vagans and 1x Cyriocosmus perezmiles. i just purchased myself a avicularia versicolor today as well  so im excited for the little guy to arrive soon. looking forward to meeting lots of otehr interesting people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alienwiredgirl

Hi, I'v been orbiting this forum for approx. a month now.  I'v been researching T's for my classroom and settled on getting two GBB slings  (coming next week) because of their gorgeous color, tolerant of newbies and low humidity requirements (I live in Colorado). I really enjoy this board and the people who contribute to it and look forward to maybe adding to its value in the distant future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DkEuathlus

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi I'm dave just joined my main interest is euathlus as you probs tell from my name... Looking to find like minded euathlus keepers to share information on breeding and genral chat and keeping upto date with reclassification of them as they change. So far I own 30 ts check my profile to see what I got if you wish.  But my main interest as mentioned is euathlus so I will list the ones I own hear. 
Sp reds 1 breeding pair and a grown on sling. 
Parvula breeding pair.
Pulcherimaklassi a/f blue beauty.
Truculentus a/f.
Montane a/f.
Ebony a/f.
Chocolate brown a/f.
Sp yellow sub adult. 
Scrofa mm 
Am looking to set up breeding programmes for all the ones I own as and when I can secure mm that are needed 
Im from the Cheshire in UK.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JLC

Hey everyone I'm Jason. 

I'm new to the hobby (been collecting only for a few months). I've owned many reptiles over the years and recently gained interest in the tarantula hobby. I own 5 species now and look forward to expanding my collection. I found the forums thru word of mouth and I'm glad to see such a large community of helpful and experienced collectors!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Longislandboi85

Hello, 

My name is Mark. I'm 32, from long island New York. Father of 4.

We had a bearded dragon that someone gave us.  Was told he was around 6 years old, lived with us for 2 years before he passed away.  We also have fish (clown & hippo tang) and a couple of cats. 

Personally,  I've always wanted a Tarantula. Wife, not so much. But I'm here to gather more information so the leap isn't to hard when she finally crumbles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## dokpm0

Hey everybody.  I'm Kevin.  I'm at the extreme newbie/research stage.  I've learned just enough so far to know that I have a lot to learn.  

I haven't acquired any T's yet.

I saw this forum mentioned on Stanley Schultz's site.  So I figured it would make a great addition to my research resources.  I am more of a mailing list person.  I'm terrible at keeping up with online forums.

I've been an animal nut since I was a kid, with a primary focus on dogs.  But, my parents aren't dog people.  My mother insisted the few dogs I had as a kid stayed outside, and my parents usually found reasons to get rid of the dogs I had fairly quickly.  But, I did make up for lost time after I moved out on my own.  At one point I had thirteen dogs.  Yes, thirteen dogs at the same time.  Half of them were Collies.  Sadly old age, etc., have taken those thirteen from me.  There are four dogs in my current pack at the moment.

As for tarantulas, I've been curious about them over the years, but never had one.  Not too long ago I stumbled across a video on YouTube about keeping tarantulas.  I quickly became a tarantula video addict.

I think I've decided to start looking for a first T.  I've only found one local shop that carries T's so far, Critters Exotic Pets.  If anyone has suggestions for other sources in the general Waco, TX area I'd love to hear about them.

I haven't decided which species I'll be starting with.  That decision will be greatly influenced by what's available in my area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## targui

Hi everyone, i'm from Croatia and i've been checking out this site since i got my first tarantula... Now im a proud owner of a versicolor sling, 8 cm nhandu chromatus and 11 cm c cyaneopubescens. So i guess i'm not a total beginner, but there is still a lot for me to learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

targui said:


> Hi everyone, i'm from Croatia and i've been checking out this site since i got my first tarantula... Now im a proud owner of a versicolor sling, 8 cm nhandu chromatus and 11 cm c cyaneopubescens. So i guess i'm not a total beginner, but there is still a lot for me to learn


good luck with that Avic sling, they can be pretty frustrating to new keepers. 
feel free to pm me any Qs...


----------



## targui

Venom1080 said:


> good luck with that Avic sling, they can be pretty frustrating to new keepers.
> feel free to pm me any Qs...


tnx, i know, but for now she is doing well, and eating like crazy
i don't know why, but i can't post in tarantula sexing, and i want to post pictures of cyaneopubescens molt... why?:/


----------



## Venom1080

targui said:


> tnx, i know, but for now she is doing well, and eating like crazy
> i don't know why, but i can't post in tarantula sexing, and i want to post pictures of cyaneopubescens molt... why?:/


id just add to new media, some one will chime in.


----------



## targui

Venom1080 said:


> id just add to new media, some one will chime in.


thankss


----------



## Lethaldose

Hi everyone, I'm new to tarantulas, spiders are actually my biggest fear. So to conquer my fear I decided to get one. Now I own three! They are very interesting and I'm admittedly addicted. I look forward to getting feedback from you all and learning everything possible. My collection at the moment is a Grammostola Pulchra sling, a juvenile brachypelma smithi, and a full grown paraphysa scrofa. I'm really anxious to get an avicularia versicolor. Look forward to talking with any and all of you soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarksTs

Hi all little introduction about myself I've been keeping Ts since the age of 15 and still learning I took a brake from the hobby a couple of years ago and decided I miss Tarantulas so I decided to get myself a T again and as you all know the addiction is back bigger than ever and my collection is building again.

Ts I have in my growing collection. 
AF     Lasiodora parahybana
MM   Lasiodora parahybana
Juvenile F  Megaphobema robustum
Unsexed nhandu tripepii
Female nhandu chromatus
Unsexed Psalmopoeus irminia

I also have a YouTube account where I post various videos and info 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLtBciuH9_jYP-EJR57hDgA
Please check that out and see what you think 
Will look forward to posting in this forum 
Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MCC2017

Hi everyone, my daughters (4 and 8) and I like to collect jumping spiders, Phidippus regius mainly. We are currently raising about 20 slings after releasing most when it became necessary to separate them. While trying to feed with fruit flies, I came up with a fairly simple setup to dispense small numbers of flies. I will post it here when I figure out the best place to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

Hello from Los Angeles, CA! 

I've actually been a tarantula enthusiast for over a year now. Any time I google tarantula-related questions, I almost always end up here! So I finally decided to make a profile and join the community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080

MCC2017 said:


> Hi everyone, my daughters (4 and 8) and I like to collect jumping spiders, Phidippus regius mainly. We are currently raising about 20 slings after releasing most when it became necessary to separate them. While trying to feed with fruit flies, I came up with a fairly simple setup to dispense small numbers of flies. I will post it here when I figure out the best place to do so.


use small moths if you want a show.


----------



## socalqueen

Hello All, new to the world of bugs and new to Arachnoboards. I'm from So Cal, 38 year old female, and have recently fallen in love with Gromphadorhina portentosa (Madagascar Hissing Roaches). I acquired some at the Reptile super show last weekend and will be getting more asap. Also will be purchasing my first Achetontia atropos, Acherontia styx or Acherontia lachesis. Researching and learning all I can before I move into moths, and all input is welcome!! Thanks in advance! Looking forward to learning, sharing and exploring this site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

socalqueen said:


> Hello All, new to the world of bugs and new to Arachnoboards. I'm from So Cal, 38 year old female, and have recently fallen in love with Gromphadorhina portentosa (Madagascar Hissing Roaches). I acquired some at the Reptile super show last weekend and will be getting more asap. Also will be purchasing my first Achetontia atropos, Acherontia styx or Acherontia lachesis. Researching and learning all I can before I move into moths, and all input is welcome!! Thanks in advance! Looking forward to learning, sharing and exploring this site


Hey! I went to the show too! Hissers are awesome. I love bringing them into my classes. The students go crazy over them


----------



## socalqueen

Anoplogaster said:


> Hey! I went to the show too! Hissers are awesome. I love bringing them into my classes. The students go crazy over them


I'm very new to hissers and trying to learn as I go, but so far I love it. I have three females and want to get some males and attempt breeding!


----------



## socalqueen

socalqueen said:


> I'm very new to hissers and trying to learn as I go, but so far I love it. I have three females and want to get some males and attempt breeding!


The show was awesome, first time I've been to one and I'm officially hooked. Will be attending the one in San Diego in July!!


----------



## Anoplogaster

socalqueen said:


> I'm very new to hissers and trying to learn as I go, but so far I love it. I have three females and want to get some males and attempt breeding!


Well, if they're anything like dubia roaches, they're probably fairly easy to breed. Of course, I could be wrong, since I've never bred hissers before. My dubia colony is exploding, though! Higher temps make them active. And it may be a myth, but I've been told that fresh oranges are the trick to reproduction. I've tried that, and it seems to work pretty well. Whether or not there was a direct cause, I'm not certain. But they definitely LOVE the oranges. Be sure they're organic oranges, though. You don't want pesticides in your roach food! And remove the remains before it starts to mold.


----------



## socalqueen

Anoplogaster said:


> Well, if they're anything like dubia roaches, they're probably fairly easy to breed. Of course, I could be wrong, since I've never bred hissers before. My dubia colony is exploding, though! Higher temps make them active. And it may be a myth, but I've been told that fresh oranges are the trick to reproduction. I've tried that, and it seems to work pretty well. Whether or not there was a direct cause, I'm not certain. But they definitely LOVE the oranges. Be sure they're organic oranges, though. You don't want pesticides in your roach food! And remove the remains before it starts to mold.


Awesome info! I think I need a bigger viv before I start working on reproducing, and getting males is important as well lol. I will most definitely try oranges, and will be posting my journey.


----------



## Skycat

Hi.  I don't have any inverts yet, but I am interested in eventually getting a tarantula, so I've been reading up on them, found AB a few days ago and started reading even more stuff here, and finally signed up because I got tired of only being able to see the thumbnails of attached pictures (annnd maybe also the hope that whenever I'm ready to get a T, I could find someone local to buy from).


----------



## Anoplogaster

Skycat said:


> Hi.  I don't have any inverts yet, but I am interested in eventually getting a tarantula, so I've been reading up on them, found AB a few days ago and started reading even more stuff here, and finally signed up because I got tired of only being able to see the thumbnails of attached pictures (annnd maybe also the hope that whenever I'm ready to get a T, I could find someone local to buy from).


Hi Skycat. Welcome! I'm fairly new here, too. It's a great group of people. A good resource for info and advice. And when you're ready to make your first purchase, you can always get the critters mailed to you from a quality breeder that you contact here. They'll pack them up nice and safely for the trip, and will usually honor their LAG (Live Arrival Guarantee) policy


----------



## Skycat

Anoplogaster said:


> Hi Skycat. Welcome! I'm fairly new here, too. It's a great group of people. A good resource for info and advice. And when you're ready to make your first purchase, you can always get the critters mailed to you from a quality breeder that you contact here. They'll pack them up nice and safely for the trip, and will usually honor their LAG (Live Arrival Guarantee) policy


True, and I wouldn't necessarily be opposed to ordering online, but those shipping costs, ouch!  (if I do go that route, I think Jamie's would be my choice because you can get the cheaper shipping and still get the LAG anyway)

Kentucky Reptile Expo may be a possibility too.


----------



## Anoplogaster

Skycat said:


> True, and I wouldn't necessarily be opposed to ordering online, but those shipping costs, ouch!  (if I do go that route, I think Jamie's would be my choice because you can get the cheaper shipping and still get the LAG anyway)
> 
> Kentucky Reptile Expo may be a possibility too.


Oh for sure! Reptile shows are always the best way to go. Such a fun time

Jamie is an awesome dealer! I've ordered T's and enclosures from her, and have always had good experiences. She really looks out for her customers!


----------



## cwebster

Hello to all! Am new here. Love spiders. We have devil scorpions but hope to learn about and eventually care for amblypygids.


----------



## TimTarantula

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



My name is Tim. I am a first time poster and beginner tarantula keeper. I just received a Brachypelma Albopilosum 1 1/2" and GBB 1" from Jamie's Tarantulas. I'm excited to begin my new journey with my T's and look forward to referring here for information and support.  Thank you!


----------



## Panda

Hi all! New here *^_^*
I go by my nickname of Panda, I have 11(?) lol. All kinds. Once I figure out how all this works I'll post pix of everyone I have 
I'm 23, female, run with a rescue squad as a volunteer. Currently going to school for my EMT. Pretty much an open book! Lol


----------



## Anoplogaster

Panda said:


> Hi all! New here *^_^*
> I go by my nickname of Panda, I have 11(?) lol. All kinds. Once I figure out how all this works I'll post pix of everyone I have
> I'm 23, female, run with a rescue squad as a volunteer. Currently going to school for my EMT. Pretty much an open book! Lol


Hi Panda

What's the back story for that nickname?


----------



## J880011

Hi everyone my name is Justin and I got my first sling b. Vegans it's about 1/2 inch. Now I'm hooked I want more and my kids want a t of their own as well. Can't wait to see what we find at the local reptile expo coming up


----------



## Anoplogaster

J880011 said:


> Hi everyone my name is Justin and I got my first sling b. Vegans it's about 1/2 inch. Now I'm hooked I want more and my kids want a t of their own as well. Can't wait to see what we find at the local reptile expo coming up


Hi Justin! Welcome!

That's awesome that you're hooked. We're all hooked as well! And what a wonderful way to spend quality time with your family

If you ever need species advice, this forum is an awesome resource! If you can buy it, someone on here already owns it and has experience in it.


----------



## TarantulaTrish

Hi All! I'm Trish in Phoenix. Kinda new to the tarantula addiction, I'm about 6 months in now. I was ANTI snakes and spiders until I fell in love with my spider babies and now I'm only afraid of snakes! My hubby originally brought 2 tarantulas home that he bought from a guy he works with (who breeds them). Not sure what kind they are (hubby knows) but they're both black, fuzzy and beautiful! We also have a pretty pink toe (I think from Guyana? but what do I know?). We got them all as babies, the black ones were super tiny and after 6mos they're getting nice & big! The pink toe I purchased from Petco a few months ago, they said it was a baby but it's a couple inches now so I'm not sure how old it is exactly. Our pink toe has been acting weird so I started my search for info and landed here! I think it's probably just PMS (pre-molting-syndrome) ha! Looking forward to all the knowledge here!


----------



## TimTarantula

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Ungoliant

Welcome, Trish!




TarantulaTrish said:


> My hubby originally brought 2 tarantulas home that he bought from a guy he works with (who breeds them). Not sure what kind they are (hubby knows) but they're both black, fuzzy and beautiful!


If you post pics of any unidentified tarantulas, I'm sure they could be identified (assuming they're not tiny slings).

Most of us use scientific names, because it's not always clear which species are meant with common names. (Some people just make up their own common names when there are no established ones.)




TarantulaTrish said:


> We also have a pretty pink toe (I think from Guyana? but what do I know?). We got them all as babies, the black ones were super tiny and after 6mos they're getting nice & big! The pink toe I purchased from Petco a few months ago, they said it was a baby but it's a couple inches now so I'm not sure how old it is exactly. Our pink toe has been acting weird so I started my search for info and landed here! I think it's probably just PMS (pre-molting-syndrome) ha! Looking forward to all the knowledge here!


Guyana pinktoe usually refers to _Avicularia avicularia_; many are captive-bred, while some are still wild-caught. Female pinktoes will live about 7-10 years in captivity. Male tarantulas generally don't live much more than a year after reaching sexual maturity.

There's really no way to know how old a tarantula is in the absence of record-keeping, so often size (diagonal legspan) is used.

Feel free to start a thread in Tarantula Chat with any questions you may have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

Ungoliant said:


> Welcome, Trish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post pics for any unidentified tarantulas, I'm sure they could be identified (assuming they're not tiny slings).
> 
> Most of us use scientific names, because it's not always clear which species are meant with common names. (Some people just make up their own common names when there are no established ones.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guyana pinktoe usually refers to _Avicularia avicularia_; many are captive-bred, while some are still wild-caught. Female pinktoes will live about 7-10 years in captivity. Male tarantulas generally don't live much more than a year after reaching sexual maturity.
> 
> There's really no way to know how old a tarantula is in the absence of record-keeping, so often size (diagonal legspan) is used.
> 
> Feel free to start a thread in Tarantula Chat with any questions you may have!


Yup! People here LOVE identifying tarantulas. Most of us think of it as a game. There's actually a whole thread with an ongoing game where people are challenging each other by posting pictures of their tarantulas. Fun stuff!


----------



## TarantulaTrish

Awesome! Thanks for all the info you guys!


----------



## CWilson1351

Hello everyone, my name is Cory and after lurking through your forums for the past couple weeks I decided to finally create an account. 
After years of persuasion I finally convinced my wife that having Ts would be a good thing. I have never owned any before but I have always been interested and read all I could on them. Just purchased my first ones this past weekend and once I figure out how, I will post some photos of the slings.
Hopefully I can learn a lot from everyone, maybe even help out others eventually.


----------



## Anoplogaster

CWilson1351 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Cory and after lurking through your forums for the past couple weeks I decided to finally create an account.
> After years of persuasion I finally convinced my wife that having Ts would be a good thing. I have never owned any before but I have always been interested and read all I could on them. Just purchased my first ones this past weekend and once I figure out how, I will post some photos of the slings.
> Hopefully I can learn a lot from everyone, maybe even help out others eventually.


Cool! Welcome.

What species did you get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

Thank you! I was able to get a C. cyaneopubescens sling and a P. fasciata sling as well. Saturday I am heading to an expo, so my collection might grow again

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Anoplogaster

CWilson1351 said:


> Thank you! I was able to get a C. cyaneopubescens sling and a P. fasciata sling as well. Saturday I am heading to an expo, so my collection might grow again


Nice.... starting with a pokie? Wouldn't have been my first recommendation... haha! But I'm sure you'll do just fine. Just be careful.

Just don't get too crazy with expanding your collection so soon, though. I know it's tempting. But it might save you lots of heartache (and money) if you make sure you have your husbandry skills dialed in first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351

Yeah, I know many people advise against Pokies for beginners. I have been reading all I can find and preparing for the day I could finally get one however and wouldn't have made the jump if I not for having experienced friends to help me out as well. I really don't want to come off as "that guy" who thinks he knows all and feels invulnerable, I am much more experienced with snakes and those people irk me in that area. 
Thank you for the advice and warning, I have heard some stories of how they can be. Hopefully mine will be female and content with being admired and left alone. 
At most I will only be getting _maybe_ 2 more slings, mostly the expo is for supplies for every animal I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suz

Hi everyone! My name is Susan. I'm 32 years old (or young...) from Texas. I'm a professional dog trainer, living with three dogs (that's my Chihuahua, Oliver, in my avatar) and a husband. It's been a few years since I've obtained any 'exotics' but I used to keep a corn snake, a western hog nose snake, two pet rats, and some bettas. I've also owned several cats and a couple of birds over the years, but mainly prefer dogs and snakes.

I'm getting my first spiderling on Friday and am excited and happy to be here! Everyone on here so far has been very friendly. Will report again after my baby B. vagans arrives!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## AIRGID

Hi peeps,

Quick introduction . Living in Belgium, love to paint, sketch and play blues on my telecaster . Currently I have no inverts in the house. Two dogs, a cat, a tank of fish, two children, and a hubby are already quite the handfull.
Back in the 90's (gasp. you may guess my age now ) I had a beautiful and tempestuous Avicularia Urthicans lady. My knowledge is vastly archaic and outdated and since it seems the love for al creatures great and small is passed down to the next generation I thought it might be smart to gather some intel first.

So be prepared to see my name pop up with heaps of questions...and then more questions...and maybe some more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## runCMD

Hi all from California.  When I was a teenager I had a T. Blondi that promptly died because I didnt research how to take care of it.  30 years old now and just received my GBB from Jamie's today.  He's already caught his first small cricket.

I'm in IT enjoy lifting weights, bowling, and hanging with the fam.  Basically a nerd.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vorax29

Hello everyone!
France speaking here!
Hope I'll find answers to some of my questions, to see beautiful pictures of fantastic tarantulas and to meet great people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yulian

Hey everyone! From Puerto rico here, I've always been fascinated by all sorts of animals and thats caused my family to think im sort of crazy (after all who would want a giant spider as a pet am I righ? Lol) Well I've been interested in tarantulas ever since I was little and have kept some of the native cyrtopholis portoricae about to be stomped on by certain people XD for some time before releasing them again. So the reason I've finally joined arachnoboards(I have been a lurker for years XD) is that pretty soon I'll be getting my first pet T, a 3inch B.smithi and if all goes well after awhile with my smithi I will also plan on getting an A. Avic because of their colors and arboreal nature fascinate me. Sorry for the rambling intro  hope to be a part of this wonderful community!

And yes that is my crestie in the profile pic XD

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MysticSpider

Good morning everyone! 28yr old Floridian here  I'm a total beginner to inverts. Hoping to catch my first jumping spider when it warms up and the weather clears. Avid nature lover here and I grow orchids/house plants. My avatar/name is based on the fact that Spider is a totem animal of mine (for those who believe in that sort of thing) and I can't wait to learn and make friends on this new journey!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tAngents

Well hi everyone! I'm just going to come right out and say that I never thought I'd be joining an arachnid-based forum because I have been an arachnophobe for as long as I can remember. Last week my grandma died and she was a lover of _all_ living things. She always had cellar spiders nesting in the corners of her bathroom. "Don't kill my spiders!" she'd say..LOL. So, now I am trying to accept the arachnid as my "spirit creature", since they come to me all the time. :wideyed: Every time I open a cupboard, there one is. I find them in my car, inside my fridge, in my shoes, one time there was one in my lunch box at work--literally almost everywhere I reach, I find one. It's been that way for years. It's pretty weird, really.

Yesterday after doing about 2 days of internet research, I adopted a rose hair tarantula from a local exotic pet shop. I named it Nope. I only screamed a little bit while transferring it into its new enclosure haha.. I came here to learn even more about these creatures, meet some tarantula experts, hopefully get it sexed eventually, etc.

I'm no stranger to owning exotic pets. As a kid and young adult, I had newts and salamanders. Currently I have 3 leopard geckos and 1 African fat tail gecko. I also have a dog.

The basics:
I'm 38 years old RN, married, with an 11-year-old daughter.
We also have a 3-year-old Dachshund/Pomeranian mix dog named Ruger.
I'm also a fairly avid gamer and car enthusiast.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marcus58

I am an empty nester.  I am a career surgical technologist.  My kids are grown and moved out.  Our family pets are now gone.  So I decided to indulge a childhood dream.  I have always studied insects and spiders.  The choice was obvious.  I bought a tarantula, an n chromatus to be exact.  I purchased it online at about 1/2 to 3/4 leg span.  It's really been fun watching it grow.  It has molted twice now and is about three inches.  It's name is Tiberius.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood

tAngents said:


> Well hi everyone! I'm just going to come right out and say that I never thought I'd be joining an arachnid-based forum because I have been an arachnophobe for as long as I can remember. Last week my grandma died and she was a lover of _all_ living things. She always had cellar spiders nesting in the corners of her bathroom. "Don't kill my spiders!" she'd say..LOL. So, now I am trying to accept the arachnid as my "spirit creature", since they come to me all the time. :wideyed: Every time I open a cupboard, there one is. I find them in my car, inside my fridge, in my shoes, one time there was one in my lunch box at work--literally almost everywhere I reach, I find one. It's been that way for years. It's pretty weird, really.
> 
> Yesterday after doing about 2 days of internet research, I adopted a rose hair tarantula from a local exotic pet shop. I named it Nope. I only screamed a little bit while transferring it into its new enclosure haha.. I came here to learn even more about these creatures, meet some tarantula experts, hopefully get it sexed eventually, etc.
> 
> I'm no stranger to owning exotic pets. As a kid and young adult, I had newts and salamanders. Currently I have 3 leopard geckos and 1 African fat tail gecko. I also have a dog.
> 
> The basics:
> I'm 38 years old RN, married, with an 11-year-old daughter.
> We also have a 3-year-old Dachshund/Pomeranian mix dog named Ruger.
> I'm also a fairly avid gamer and car enthusiast.


First off, sorry to hear about grandma, that's always a tough loss.

I loved the cellar spider story

You will notice that a lot of people here that are t lovers now, are former arachnophobes (myself included), we even have a user with the name @Formerphobe 

My first t was one I rescued, and just like you it was a rose hair that I never knew wasn't an actual rosea.   While I don't think there the best choice as a first due to inactivity, IME, for someone with the phobia, their inactivity can actually inspire confidence around the animal.   Most species are a little more active and eat quite a bit more.













Resized952016102595195724



__ cold blood
__ Oct 25, 2016



						My old G. potato
					




You will also find a lot of dog lovers here, too...and surprisingly, a lot of car people, too.   In the "watering hole" there are also many gaming threads.  Welcome to the boards.













Resized952016112395181339



__ cold blood
__ Nov 23, 2016
__ 14



						Dolly dog

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Buddhaman20

Hi everyone I'm Tom
  Im new to the tarantula world I just got my fist T's I got a.
c. cyaneopubescens.
G  rosea.
Brachypelma vagans.
There all doing good eating an rearranging there encloses the why they want to lol
I look forward to learning more about T's  an expanding my new hobbie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Good morning everyone!

I am glad I found this forum!
I am a 45 year old living in NWO looking to welcome a tarantula to my home.   Fell in love with them after taking my son to a reptile show and holding one for the first time.  She was a beautiful golden knee so comfortable and docile it's like we were made for one another.
My son has even picked out a name for the female I am looking to get.
Have narrowed my choices down to what I am looking for as well.
I joined the forum to connect with other owners, get tips and support.
Hoping to get to know a lot of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Varden said:


> *Newbie Introduction*
> 
> Hi, all.  I am not only new to this board, I am new to tarantulas.  I am just looking into owning my first one and am still in the mode of gathering information on the proper care and feeding of.  I know I eventually want a Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (Singapore Blue), but since the literature suggests this is not a first-timer's spider and intend to work my way up to having one.   So far, I have the housing and supplies for an arboreal tarantula, and I've been looking at the Avicularia metallica (Metallic Pinktoe) or the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated, but I think if I poke around this site long enough, I'll probably pick up some great tarantula-care tips to help me make my choice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maren


Looking also at getting my first one! Have been doing a lot of reading and research as well on care and feeding etc. Have narrowed my newbie choices down to 3 species. Looking for a Pink Zebra Beauty for my first choice, Mexican Red Knee or a Honduran Curly hair.
Keep in touch as to how your efforts are going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Sheri said:


> Just a friendly reminder from the friendly neighborhood mod.
> 
> From Winnipeg, Canada. 28 yrs old. 2 young boys, lots of spiders.
> Post_ once in a while _ in The Watering Hole.
> 
> Welcome all! Feel free to ask any questions via PM. I will help if I can.


I am in Thunder Bay! Newbie looking at purchasing my first!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood

Charlottesweb17 said:


> I am in Thunder Bay!


Oh boy, some *giant* musky swimming in those waters...world class fishery.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17

Yes there are!  What species of invertebrates do you have?


----------



## beebug

Hi everyone
Greeting from England, I've been keeping tarantulas for about 10 years now, first being a G. rosea named fluffy. I'm a bit of a technophobe but am hoping to harness the magical capabilities of the internet to share my love of creepy crawlies and further enhance my knowledge of the arachnid world so you'll likely be hearing a bit more from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HybridReplicate

30 some years old,  RN, have an APBT,  some Bettas, kept bonsai in a former life, had a great love of rodents as a kid (probably courtesy of Redwall) and kept and bred mice for many years, making spare cash before it was legal for me to work by selling the little ones to the local pet shop. In retrospect they were probably used as feeders, but I never realized at the time.

I never kept inverts but in the summer months there are plenty of spiders about and they particularly like to web up in the bathroom. There are also plenty of earwigs so I grab them with a tissue and disable their pincers with my pocket knife before tossing them into the webs. This summer I had what I think was a brown recluse build an enormous funnel web in the corner above the shower. Back in August I used an "all-natural non-toxic" after-shower spray and he was dangling all shriveled up a few days later. Long story short, I felt bad and missed my little spider friend of many months so I started watching YouTube videos, found the spectacular channel TheDarkDen, bought and read the TKG, made an enclosure courtesy of TarantulaSam's YouTube channel, then got my first T. Now I have three, soon to be four with the addition of my first OW: _Monocentropus balfouri. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JungleGuts

Hey everyone I wanted to reintroduce myself. I recently found my self back on this forum after being out of the hobby for many years. Not sure how I remembered my log in information but its probably been 10 years.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

JungleGuts said:


> Hey everyone I wanted to reintroduce myself. I recently found my self back on this forum after being out of the hobby for many years. Not sure how I remembered my log in information but its probably been 10 years.


Welcome back ^_^  Planing on getting more Ts again?


----------



## SkyeSpider

Might as well throw a post up in here, since it's been more than five years.

My name is Jade. I'm one of the original users of this site. My user name change is pending, but my name used to be TheEternal. There are lots of reasons for the change, but I'll save that for the watering hole later. I stayed off the site while I worked on my biology degrees and progressed toward a PhD in entomology (specializing in spiders).

Well, I'm back finally. I still have dozens of tarantulas and other critters. I now have ~20 years of tarantula keeping experience plus multiple degrees behind my name, so I'm always happy to help anyone with anything I can. That said, I do NOT know everything (no one does). I'm here to learn and share just like everyone else.

I'm super happy to be back, finally.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## cold blood

Charlottesweb17 said:


> Yes there are!  What species of invertebrates do you have?


Click on my avatar, that will take you to my profile page..under "information" there's an area for users to keep a list of all their critters.

or click here http://arachnoboards.com/members/cold-blood.82951/


----------



## cold blood

JungleGuts said:


> Hey everyone I wanted to reintroduce myself. I recently found my self back on this forum after being out of the hobby for many years. Not sure how I remembered my log in information but its probably been 10 years.


Welcome back!

If you're in N. Illinois keep in touch, im just over the border in WI...I do a fair amount of breeding and am always looking for MMs.


----------



## ToniRegalis

Hello,my name is Toni I live in Croatia and I am 13 years old.
I love this hobby because I find all spiders,especially tarantulas to be very fascinating.
I am currently a proud owner of a Brachypelma vagans,an E.cyanognathus and two A.geniticulata slings.
Also in 2-3 days I'll be getting 3 P.regalis slings but dont worry I know they are different than all the other t's I currently own and that they are aggressive and fast,but I am sure that with a bit of care and respect everything will be ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Socfroggy

Hey there everyone! This is Paco (23 years old) from Dallas, Texas. I just got into keeping arachnids although they have entranced me all my life. i currently have an adult female Phidippus Regius and I plan on expanding my collection and learning more about these fascinating creatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## salticid

Hi! I'm Sonia from Brooklyn, I'm 21 and have always loved spiders & insects.  I adopted my first tarantula a few months ago, she is an adult A. Seemanni.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

salticid said:


> Hi! I'm Sonia from Brooklyn, I'm 21 and have always loved spiders & insects.  I adopted my first tarantula a few months ago, she is an adult A. Seemanni.


Welcome! That is a great choice for a first tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rheaxo

Hi!

My name's Rhea, I'm 28 and a 3 week old noob when it comes to tarantulas. I went to a reptile zoo and asked to hold a t, as soon as I felt how soft and incredibly fragile I knew I needed one in my life! Went home, did a fair bit of research and went back. I had a small list of t's to look for, and out of that list they had my nhandu chromatus! I caught a glimpse of my orange baboon and decided to bring her home as well. Every day feels so rewarding with these two! Molly (baboon) adds on to her crazy web almost every time I feed her. Phoenix is starting to get some noticable hairs. Can't wait until she's a little bigger so she can crawl around on my hands!


----------



## SpiderSling2017

Might as well do this,

Hi! My name is Kerry or Kezza whichever way you prefer.
I live in the SouthEast of England with my fiancée and family.

I never used to like creepy crawlies and still iffy with some of them, but I came across a YouTube video, he was showing off his collection of Ts, I became less phobic and more curious of these 8 legged creatures.

This helped me overcome my irrational fear slightly as I could hold some spiders, although I still had the odd occasional jump scare when I saw a large house spider 

Fast forward to September 2016 when I decided I wanted to own one, my partner was unsure as she herself has a fear of spiders, however she seems more keen on ones who have hair (most Ts) she helped me look for one, and I settled for. Euathlus SP Red, it seemed the most beginner friendly, for one who had a phobia.

Unfortunately, there is a long wait, she wants to buy it for my 18th which is in August (2017) till then I'm having to get by with videos and the arachnoboards! But I'm allowed to purchase one item for it a month till then. 

Super excited to own my first T of many 

Thanks for reading 

- BlueStone42

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## D Sherlod

Charlottesweb17 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I am glad I found this forum!
> I am a 45 year old living in NWO looking to welcome a tarantula to my home.   Fell in love with them after taking my son to a reptile show and holding one for the first time.  She was a beautiful golden knee so comfortable and docile it's like we were made for one another.
> My son has even picked out a name for the female I am looking to get.
> Have narrowed my choices down to what I am looking for as well.
> I joined the forum to connect with other owners, get tips and support.
> Hoping to get to know a lot of you.


Not sure where in Canada you are but there is pet expo coming up on Easter weekend in Toronto area and several tarantula vends will be there


----------



## proserpina

Hi there, my name is Cleo, and I'm 99% new to this hobby. I'm 18 and own 4 darling mantises but would also like to get into arachnid keeping; I had a scorpion when I was in elementary school but he was the only arachnid I have ever owned and it's been quite a few years. I've come here to learn more about arachnids (as I know next to nothing about caring for them) before I try keeping one myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

proserpina said:


> I'm 18 and own 4 darling mantises but would also like to get into arachnid keeping


Welcome!

What kinds of mantises do you have? They sound interesting to keep.


----------



## proserpina

Ungoliant said:


> Welcome!
> 
> What kinds of mantises do you have? They sound interesting to keep.


Thank you very much!

They're very fun to keep and I love caring for them  I have 2 Ghost mantises, 1 Indian Flower mantis, and 1 Budwing mantis. Hopefully I'll be getting a few Spiny Flower mantises in the next few weeks/months!


----------



## Madmomgamer

Hello,

I figured I would introduce myself my name is Breanna and I live in Idaho. I have 1 T not sure what type as still trying to figure that out. When I was ten I had a wild caught T named Mr. Black and I absolutely loved him. I got into Ts when I was in the 2nd grade when my teacher had a Rosie and was forever in love with them. I suppose that's it for me been a lurker for a week now before I decided to join.  so uh, "hi guys!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calelpito

Hi I'm Jeff, I'm new to using AB. I have 8 crazy and hairy friend's that have 8 legs. I live in Toronto Canada umm I dunno what else to say . I'guess I'm looking for friends with two legs that talk. So say hello


----------



## Madmomgamer

Calelpito said:


> Hi I'm Jeff, I'm new to using AB. I have 8 crazy and hairy friend's that have 8 legs. I live in Toronto Canada umm I dunno what else to say . I'guess I'm looking for friends with two legs that talk. So say hello


Hello! Nice to meetcha!


----------



## Xenon Leah M

My name is Leah and I am new to this site and I'm also new to tarantula keeping. I love all snakes and tarantulas. I have _The Tarantula Keeper's Guide_ by Schultz and it's a really helpful book. I will also take advantage of how ready the internet is to use. I am looking online and at pet stores to help me get started with my first pet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xenon Leah M

Madmomgamer said:


> Hello! Nice to meetcha!


Hello! I'm new too. I just started about 10 minutes ago. I want to learn more about tarantulas. I hope this site helps me with getting and keeping my first pet.


----------



## jsivertson

Greetings all! My name is Julia and I live in Ohio. I took care of the tarantulas in my high school science lab but have never had any of my own until about a month ago, when I got a G. pulchripes sling. I wanted to start with a really small T to make sure it wouldn't freak out my boyfriend and his daughter! Mission accomplished; they are getting over their fears and have OK'd the addition of another (bigger) T. I look forward to learning more about keeping tarantulas. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VanessaQ

Hi all. Glad to find this board. I am an admin for a university biology department and have had severe arachnophobia that I have been seriously working on. I now encourage and name the cat face spiders that build their orbs on my porches and was actually thrilled when and egg sac hatched a zillion babies last summer. But I moved the table they were under waaaaay out into the yard instead of next to my back door! Now I'll be reading posts looking for info to adopt a local wild vinegaroon for the summer. Pretty sure I can't keep one year round due to my old adobe house without central heating. One of my students says she finds them in and on her house every year and I have a big enough tank handy. I also have help from students and faculty since we're all a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## Zalea1864

Hello, all. I have always been fascinated by spiders in general. I bought two Ts about 6 months ago, one Chaco Golden Knee sling and one Brazilian White Knee juvie. Amazing creatures. I am excited to get more into the hobby and look forward to adding to my collection in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

Hey'yall! Newbie to the hobby but already addicted... My first experience with T's was "spidersitting" for a friend of mine two years ago, a super-chill _Grammostola rosea_. (Did I get the nomenclature correct?) Needless to say, I fell in love with these alien creatures and have been dreaming of taking care of one since then.

I found a wicked good deal on a norwegian board, purchasing a sub adult _Acanthoscurria geniculata (_Cruella_)_, an adult _Brachypelma aurata_ (Molotov) and a sub-adult _Davus fasciatus (_no name yet_) _as well as Exoterra enclosures for all three for a total of 215 USD / 200 EUR. Something tells me this is a great deal 

I love these boards already, you guys have given me invaluable knowledge and given me a flying start here. Looking forward to getting to know you and deep-diving into this wonderful world of beautiful critters. Now excuse me while I run out and get a copy of the Tarantula Bible. I'm a geek and I want to know ALL there is!

Lots of eight-legged love from Oslo, Norway

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

ThisMeansWAR said:


> My first experience with T's was "spidersitting" for a friend of mine two years ago, a super-chill _Grammostola rosea_. (Did I get the nomenclature correct?)


Yes, although some "_Grammostola rosea_" are actually _Grammostola porteri_.


----------



## cold blood

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Hey'yall! Newbie to the hobby but already addicted... My first experience with T's was "spidersitting" for a friend of mine two years ago, a super-chill _Grammostola rosea_. (Did I get the nomenclature correct?) Needless to say, I fell in love with these alien creatures and have been dreaming of taking care of one since then.
> 
> I found a wicked good deal on a norwegian board, purchasing a sub adult _Acanthoscurria geniculata (_Cruella_)_, an adult _Brachypelma aurata_ (Molotov) and a sub-adult _Davus fasciatus (_no name yet_) _as well as Exoterra enclosures for all three for a total of 215 USD / 200 EUR. Something tells me this is a great deal
> 
> I love these boards already, you guys have given me invaluable knowledge and given me a flying start here. Looking forward to getting to know you and deep-diving into this wonderful world of beautiful critters. Now excuse me while I run out and get a copy of the Tarantula Bible. I'm a geek and I want to know ALL there is!
> 
> Lots of eight-legged love from Oslo, Norway


*Welcome to the hobby*...great little group to start with, I give you credit for doing the research and choosing very good ts to begin with....great variety, all different, but all good choices.....but...oooooh.....all in exo-terras....sounds like someone was talked into expensive enclosures at a pet store.

Sorry to say, those enclosures, having the front opening doors, are arboreal enclosures and should only house terrestrials if modified so that the front door is on the top.  Those are about the most expensive enclosures you can buy for a t, which is why I expect they were suggested by a motivated seller.   Cheaper enclosures are not always worse, in fact some of the best enclosures are also the cheapest (sterilite).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

Ungoliant said:


> Yes, although some "_Grammostola rosea_" are actually _Grammostola porteri_.


...among a few others.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

cold blood said:


> ....sounds like someone was talked into expensive enclosures at a pet store. Sorry to say, those enclosures, having the front opening doors, are arboreal enclosures and should only house terrestrials if modified so that the front door is on the top.


Thanks for the welcome! I actually didn't pay anything for the Exoterras, I purchased everything from a previous owner so all three T's with enclosures came at 215$ which I suspect ain't all that bad. But what you're saying about how these enclosures are not well suited for terrestrials is very valuable information, I'll definitely have to do something about that. I have an unused aquarium with the following measurements: 14" (35cm) tall / 14" (35cm) deep / 30" (77cm) wide. Would sectioning this off into three compartments with 4" substrate be an option? This post might belong in a different forum though. Thanks again for your great feedback!


----------



## cold blood

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I actually didn't pay anything for the Exoterras, I purchased everything from a previous owner so all three T's with enclosures came at 215$ which I suspect ain't all that bad. But what you're saying about how these enclosures are not well suited for terrestrials is very valuable information, I'll definitely have to do something about that. I have an unused aquarium with the following measurements: 14" (35cm) tall / 14" (35cm) deep / 30" (77cm) wide. Would sectioning this off into three compartments with 4" substrate be an option? This post might belong in a different forum though. Thanks again for your great feedback!


Divided enclosures are not a good option with tarantulas.  You would be amazed at the number of times this fails and results in one very fat spider.

Knowing European spider pricing, you certainly did pay for the enclosures (not to worry though, you did in fact get the lot for a pretty good deal)...but that's ok, because I'm sure one day you will venture into arboreals and when that happens, you will have your first three set ups waiting...

That tank may be fine for one of them, but tanks are also less than ideal, as they require significant amounts of substrate to make them safe.....not a huge deal though....also you would need to get some acrylic or plexi cut for a new top (same for every exo-terra) as mesh tops are poor options for a t cover.   Most hardware stores will cut it for you if you have the dimensions....then all you have to do is drill ventilation in the lid, which isn't rocket science.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## WhyUBiteBite

Hey, Logan here. Haven't gotten my first one at home yet due to supply/finding the one I want but have cared for Ts in an institutional setting. Good to meet you all!


----------



## narc0leptic

Hi everyone !
My name's Elizabeth and I'm a newbie in the world of tarantulas. I got an avicularia avicularia about a month ago but I'm already addicted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob1985

I'm not new... but back to the boards after a 3 year hiatus! Hello fellow "Old Timers"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Rob1985 said:


> I'm not new... but back to the boards after a 3 year hiatus! Hello fellow "Old Timers"!


Welcome back...good to see some old timers back to mix it up with the new crowd.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

Hi Logan! I'm new myself but still eligible for giving a warm welcome. Let's get addicted together!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Hi Logan! I'm new myself but still eligible for giving a warm welcome. Let's get addicted together!


A welcome generally reserved for a drug flop house...but ok.


----------



## SoomplePompler

I figured I would finally introduce myself after lurking for quite awhile.  My name is Dave, I am from Wisconsin.  I'm honestly not sure how I came into the hobby, other than I was looking for an outlet away from computer screens.  I have always had a side interest in inverts, but never put a lot of thought into taking care of my own until about a year ago when I began researching tarantula husbandry.  I also appreciate the creativity and construction I have come across in the hobby, when it comes to custom made enclosures.  Hopefully I will have the opportunity to make something of my own in the future.  I am happy I took the time to investigate this hobby and make it a part of my life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

SoomplePompler said:


> I figured I would finally introduce myself after lurking for quite awhile.  My name is Dave, I am from Wisconsin.  I'm honestly not sure how I came into the hobby, other than I was looking for an outlet away from computer screens.  I have always had a side interest in inverts, but never put a lot of thought into taking care of my own until about a year ago when I began researching tarantula husbandry.  I also appreciate the creativity and construction I have come across in the hobby, when it comes to custom made enclosures.  Hopefully I will have the opportunity to make something of my own in the future.  I am happy I took the time to investigate this hobby and make it a part of my life!


A welcome from another Wisconsonite that's always thrilled to see others from the area here on the boards.  If you are ever in the southeast portion of the state, stop on by and say hi.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR

cold blood said:


> A welcome generally reserved for a drug flop house...but ok.


That was a punny pun. Since we are all addicted to these lovely creatures, Arachnoboards is kind of a drug flop house for arachnophiliacs, no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoomplePompler

cold blood said:


> A welcome from another Wisconsonite that's always thrilled to see others from the area here on the boards.  If you are ever in the southeast portion of the state, stop on by and say hi.


Thanks for the welcome!  I'd love to see a real collection some day, and even better from another Wisconsin hobbyist!  I have not been able to find a ton of activities or interest around the state, outside of Sewerfest maybe, so it is good to see some arachno-love in the area.  I am currently living in the Fox Valley but travel to Illinois, Ohio, and Indiana frequently enough that I find myself in that area of the state.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

SoomplePompler said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I'd love to see a real collection some day, and even better from another Wisconsin hobbyist!  I have not been able to find a ton of activities or interest around the state, outside of Sewerfest maybe, so it is good to see some arachno-love in the area.  I am currently living in the Fox Valley but travel to Illinois, Ohio, and Indiana frequently enough that I find myself in that area of the state.


Message me any time.   Youre right, WI isnt exactly a hotbed of arachnid activity.   Ive never been to sewerfest, but its about 10 min from my house.....im right off 94....so you drive right by for those destinations.


----------



## NikoalW

Hey!! 
My name is Nicole, I'm from Massachusetts. My father, Wadew, had me exposed to tarantulas at a very young age and I remember hours and hours spent at the dining room table feeding his extensive collection, ripping crickets into pieces occasionally, and watching each one eat. My first T was a G. rose that I received in my Easter Basket from the "Easter Bunny." I currently have two adult female C. cyaneopubescens, a G. Pulchra, and a P. Fasciata. I'm happy to have joined the boards and hopefully follow in my fathers foot steps!!!..... I don't know if I will be breeding E. olivacea anytime soon, though. Haha.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lunitar

Hello everyone!

Long time lurker here from Cincinnati.

Looking forward to learning more and enjoying the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adore

Hi! i'm glad I have found this website though I must say I'm really lost at the moment XD

I live in the UK where I work as a critical care nurse but I am originally from Spain. I used to have arachnophobia. Like, really bad phobia, i used to be unable to move and cry really badly at the sight of any arachnid. Thankfully I had a boyfriend back in Spain who introduced me to the hobby and together we had 12 tarantulas. He still keeps 8 of those and I feed them anytime I go to visit him. Last time I went to visit I helped him change and clean all enclosure and it was me who transferred "our" huge and hellish P.cancerides (she is so mean she will fall on her back with the threat poses she strikes, she gets so annoyed she will stand up so fast she will fall, bless her little dark soul XD)

I own three in my tiny flat in the UK. I really don't have much space so I have chosen my favourites to own. I have two unsexed juveniles, an A.geniculata and a P.fasciata and a subadult female H.mac. The are called Tanatos, Ananta Shesha and Adore.

Anyway, I don't think I will post much but i certainly will read and learn from you guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantuluva

Hello all who actually read this 
I've been around the site for a minute under a different name, which was my direct email so since I couldn't change it, I made a new profile.

A little about me... female, 32, from Michigan. Married with three kids. Totally in love with tarantulas. I've found spiders to be fascinating since I was a little girl, and our 5.5 year old daughter is following in my foot steps! 

Umm idk what else to say, introductions are so awkward for me. Lol. Once I'm comfortable here, I will post often as I love sharing our 8-legged babies and am so glad I found this website. I look forward to talking with you all and seeing your spiders too!

Here's a photo of one of my favorites, my female C. cyaneopubescens, Eris, after her most recent molt. Her transformation is astounding to experience.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## HybridReplicate

Tarantuluva said:


> Hello all who actually read this
> I've been around the site for a minute under a different name, which was my direct email so since I couldn't change it, I made a new profile.
> 
> A little about me... female, 32, from Michigan. Married with three kids. Totally in love with tarantulas. I've found spiders to be fascinating since I was a little girl, and our 5.5 year old daughter is following in my foot steps!
> 
> Umm idk what else to say, introductions are so awkward for me. Lol. Once I'm comfortable here, I will post often as I love sharing our 8-legged babies and am so glad I found this website. I look forward to talking with you all and seeing your spiders too!
> 
> Here's a photo of one of my favorites, my female C. cyaneopubescens, Eris, after her most recent molt. Her transformation is astounding to experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 231980


Whereabouts in Michigan? Tip of the Mitt here!


----------



## Tarantuluva

HybridReplicate said:


> Whereabouts in Michigan? Tip of the Mitt here!


We are in the UP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Tarantuluva said:


> We are in the UP!


Oh ya den...welcome to da boards der hey...good to have some ah you yoopers 'round here, eh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tarantuluva

cold blood said:


> Oh ya den...welcome to da boards der hey...good to have some ah you yoopers 'round here, eh.



Perfect!! LMAO!


----------



## Shotgunbadger

Hey all, pretty much brand new to this little world here. I'm kinda looking into this hobby as a way to handle my arachnophobia (nothing crippling but nerves that I'd like to get over) and frankly tarantulas were always the only kinda spiders I could stand anyway. I'm a 26 year old dude in Texas, currently going to school to be a funeral director so ya know I guess I figured I needed another creepy thing about me.

For real though I currently live in a small place and after losing my dog am kinda looking at pets with smaller needs anyway, nothing quite says small like 'a box with a spider in it'. Two birds with one stone and all, cute pet that won't be annoying in my new situation and some free phobia therapy. I haven't quite made the plunge yet, still researching and all, but I'm eyeing a cheap bundle that one place that apparently has good reviews is offering where I can get a Mexican Red Rump baby and set up enclosure for a good price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Shotgunbadger said:


> For real though I currently live in a small place and after losing my dog am
> 
> 
> but I'm eyeing a cheap bundle that one place that apparently has good reviews is offering where I can get a Mexican Red Rump baby and set up enclosure for a good price.


First off, I'm sorry to hear you lost your dog...that hurts

Welcome to the hobby...soon.

The red rump, or Brachypelma vagans, is a very easy species to find cheaply, even as juvies.   Set ups are only as expensive as you make them, and some of the best set ups are actually the cheapest.  Condiment cups and deli cups are great for raising them

Shop the classifieds here on the boards and the corresponding review page to be sure the seller is reliable (the vast majority are very reliable, even other keepers selling).


----------



## Benurmanii

I'm gonna reintroduce myself, since I have been absent for almost a year.

Basically, I joined the forums because I was interested in getting back into the hobby after some accidental deaths due to cats, and so I bought a LP. Unfortunatley, I did not understand that my LP would be afraid of eating live food if still settling in after I bought it, and being very young, it ended up starving before it was suggested to me that I give it dead food, though that is sort of my fault for not seeking help sooner (I pretty much had lost all of my knowledge of T's from when I was in the hobby in 2008-2010). I have truly fallen in love with carnivorous plants, and so I am focusing my efforts there. I still have one T, a G. rosea (though I recall something about mislabeled of the species in pet shops, I could he wrong though). Of course, my G. rosea grows slower than a plant lol! Anyways, I'm not looking to getting back into inverts at the moment, but I'll try to be active on the forums, as I still do love them. I'll also be able to answer people's questions about carnicorous plants, should any arrise. I have really learned a lot over the past year about CPs, and have tripled to quadrupled my collection. I will get some pictures of my collection soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## soldierof4cheese

Hi everyone, just getting back into scorpions. I used to breed Pandinus imperator back in the 90's, life and moving caused me to stop. Now that my life has settled down I am wanting to get into desert species, not sure which yet, possibly hadrurus arizonensis or hadogenes troglodytes, in time maybe both. I joined  the forum to learn and share info on breeding and care of scorpions and to hopefully find some friends in the hobby.. Great forum and glad to be here, by the way my name is Christopher and I live in central Michigan.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dmattenski

Hi all.  I'm new to the world of Tarantulas, though I have wanted one since I was a teen, I got my first this Christmas (I'm 57 now) from my college-aged children and husband.  G. rosea.  I was so excited!  Best present I ever got.  She was beautiful.  I say was because I lost her this weekend to DKS.  I just posted my story under the DKS???? thread, but wanted to introduce myself and maybe get some encouragement that I can safely get another one once I recover from this loss.  I spent the last two months being enthralled with these amazing creature....miss the little buggar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

dmattenski said:


> I just posted my story under the DKS???? thread, but wanted to introduce myself and maybe get some encouragement that I can safely get another one once I recover from this loss.  I spent the last two months being enthralled with these amazing creature....miss the little buggar.


I would not let one loss deter you from getting another tarantula. There are many wonderful, hardy species that are suitable for new keepers.


----------



## Calelpito

Xenon Leah M said:


> Hello! I'm new too. I just started about 10 minutes ago. I want to learn more about tarantulas. I hope this site helps me with getting and keeping my first pet.



Hello. . What kind of T do u have?


----------



## Calelpito

Madmomgamer said:


> Hello! Nice to meetcha!


Which is your favorite T?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pokeroo

Hi everyone.
New member to the site. Been reading some threads as a guest for some time. Recently back into the hobby after several years away from it. Recently picked up a Grammostola Pulchripes and GBB sling. Hoping to get my 3.5 year old son excited about T's and reptiles (my younger boy down the road) much as I always have been. We recently attended a reptile /invert expo where we picked up the slings and he had a blast. We're in Ontario, Canada.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joly17

Hey all!

   Recently received my first sling (C. Cyaneopubescens) from Jamies Tarantulas. I'm living in Newport News, VA but I'm from the suburbs of Chicago. By the way my name is Jeff. Really excited to become a part of this community and I look forward to the future! Here is a pic of my GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

joly17 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Recently received my first sling (C. Cyaneopubescens) from Jamies Tarantulas. I'm living in Newport News, VA but I'm from the suburbs of Chicago. By the way my name is Jeff. Really excited to become a part of this community and I look forward to the future! Here is a pic of my GBB


High Five man because you look like someone of GTA V into Ammu-Nation :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnomusik80

Hey everyone, I picked up a new Pandinus imperator today, my first. I'm super stoked as I always wanted to own one. I joined the board to learn new information and familiarize myself more with the species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheBigBug

Hey guys!

General bug enthusiast from Canada. Happy to be here, anyone know when Arachnophiles closed shop? Decided to recover that old account but this seems to be the only real spider forum active now.

Anyway, all the same. Excited to creep pics of all your hairy little cuties and glad to join others in an appreciation for some of the most fascinating species the world has to offer. <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vialheart

Hey there 

I'm a 23-year-old biology student from east Tennessee. I've never personally kept arachnids, but my mother has, and I've become _obsessed_ with Amblypygids. I hope to own a D. diadema someday soon, but I want to do as much research as possible beforehand, so here I am. I'll probably do more lurking than posting, but if anybody has any tips for a new arachnophile I would love to hear them!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 09ZX6R

hello all, im Johnathan, 35yrs old.  Im new to owning T's and this site is freaking awesome. tons of info. perfect for a newb like me. I currently own 4 T's.
grammastola portieri rosea  3/4"
grammastola pulchripes 1/2"
avicularia metallica  3"
avicularia avicularia 2.5"

i also own a 5" caldonian crested gecko named crusty.

My kids (8 & 9) got me into collecting them. they seem to be finding lots of wild caught widows,hobos, and cat faced orbs. but they are far more dangerous.  We began collecting T's as they are bigger, easier to handle, and no where near as deadly.  plus, being that they are big, you can easily see how they operate, and molt, and feed. 

lookin forward to learning more and more as the collection grows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

09ZX6R said:


> My kids (8 & 9) got me into collecting them. they seem to be finding lots of wild caught widows,hobos, and cat faced orbs. but they are far more dangerous.


Only one of these (widow spiders) is actually medically significant. 

No orbweaver (family Araneidae) is dangerous to people.

The hobo spider (_Eratigena agrestis_, formerly known as _Tegenaria agrestis_) is not medically significant, contrary to a lot of misinformation out there. (Like most spiders, they are technically venomous and are capable of biting in self defense, but they have not been proven to be dangerous to people.)



			
				Spiders.us said:
			
		

> The "hobo spider," _Eratigena agrestis_, is a European spider that has become established in the Pacific Northwest of the United States (and adjacent southern Canada). This species is considered harmless in its native Europe, but there are persistent rumors that the bites of U.S. populations can cause necrotic wounds much like recluse spiders. This has not been reproduced in the laboratory (on humans), so there is no scientific consensus on exactly what is going on here. The findings of the most recent research into this matter were published in March of 2011. The study "_confirms previous results and provides further evidence that the hobo spider, T. agrestis, is not a spider of medical concern_" (Gaver-Wainwright _et al_. 2011).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Izzy Biggs

Hello, all! I'm new here. I've kept praying mantises for a while now (as you can see by my avatar) and I'm excited to keep arachnids! I am getting two Florida tailless whip scorpions. This seems like an awesome forum to learn to care for them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 09ZX6R

Ungoliant said:


> Only one of these (widow spiders) is actually medically significant.
> 
> No orbweaver (family Araneidae) is dangerous to people.
> 
> The hobo spider (_Eratigena agrestis_, formerly known as _Tegenaria agrestis_) is not medically significant, contrary to a lot of misinformation out there. (Like most spiders, they are technically venomous and are capable of biting in self defense, but they have not been proven to be dangerous to people.)


oh. ok. well good to know. thanks.


----------



## Ethel Webster

Hi!  I'm Tiff and live on the Isle of Wight, UK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ewan

Hi there, my name is Ewan and I live in New Jersey, USA. I have been keeping some mosquito colonies and midges. I am interested in rearing scorpions and trying to buy some Blue scorpions, _Rhopalurus Junceus _to start with. Any one has a colony_? _Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lakerbat

Well, here goes. LOL My real name is Laura, and I got into spiders completely by accident (although I used to teach an outdoor education course called "Creepy Crawlers," which sometimes included spider discoveries). I teach fifth grade Reading (10 year olds for our non-American friends) and in September when my students were changing classes all of a sudden there were horrible screams from the hallway outside my classroom. There was a very large wolf spider on the wall. I said, "Oh, for goodness sake. Go get a plastic box out of my closet and a file folder." One swift move and the giant spider was in the box. That was September 25th. Never in my wildest dreams would I have ever thought I would have had the adventure I have ... because apparently "Bob" was actually "Jolene," and had been hanging out with males before the fateful day on the wall. On December 23rd she laid an egg sac, which I assumed was just an empty and infertile blob (and I even made fun of her guarding her empty egg sac!). Seven weeks later I congratulated her on finally ditching that embarrassing egg sac of hers ... but noticed that her body looked a bit "lumpy." It was not lumpy at all ... but she was covered with tiny spiderlings. Thus I have had to get a crash course in caring for spiders! The population has seriously dwindled and now I have not seen Jolene in about 2 days. I think she might have dug a burrow. I am actually going to try to separate some of the babies to see if I can salvage a few. I can't tell if they are eating each other or if Jolene has eaten them ... and I am VERY new at this. The closest I can get to what to do with her is what I have read on this wonderful board.

This is not brief, but I'm supposed to tell what I have. I tried to get help identifying her back in September. She is most likely Tigrosa aspersa, but somebody online thought that she might be Tigrosa grandis, a species that is undocumented in Texas because she has orange cheeks. This is a link to that thread where people debated about her species: http://bugguide.net/node/view/1318030/bgimage I hope that is ok (just FYI). She is 2.5 inches, which is unusually large for even a wolf spider. She is awesome!

I'll be hanging around trying to gain wisdom on my babies and how to care for them. Everyone says to just release them, but I want to try my hand at raising them. They are fascinating little creatures!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Ethel Webster said:


> Hi!  I'm Tiff and live on the *Isle of Wight*, UK.


Cool! There's that song as well, a very old Italian (cover) one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Lakerbat said:


> I'll be hanging around trying to gain wisdom on my babies and how to care for them. Everyone says to just release them, but I want to try my hand at raising them. They are fascinating little creatures!


The spiderlings cling to their mother's back until they molt, and then they disperse. If you want to try raising them, I would keep a few (each in its own enclosure) and release the rest.


----------



## 47KEARNS47

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team





	

		
			
		

		
	
  I'm glad I was able to join. My wife, kids and I have become avid collectors in the hobby, and are a very enthusiastic passionate bunch when it comes to our critters.
    We are from Ohio, we have several new world T's (beginner types) and have added a few more advanced species, as well as obtaining our first 2 Old world T'S (Pokie Vittata, and Chiliobrachys Asian fawn)
    Again thank you for having forums like this where we can turn for advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucashank

Hello, everyone. I am a former tarantula owner trying to get back into the hobby. I had to give my GBB and various reptiles away to another home several years ago. Since it would be rude to ask to have them back  I am looking for another tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiled

Hello guys,i like a spider and i would like to take one..but i don't know which.Hope you can help me.See you later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Tiled said:


> Hello guys,i like a spider and i would like to take one..but i don't know which.


----------



## Leigh Amanda

Hi all, I'm Leigh. I've been keeping tarantulas and other arachnids for about 9 years now. I still find them fascinating and always find something new to learn about them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WJHolby

Greetings!  I guess I'll give a little background on myself here.  I'm 37 and have always been fascinated by spiders.  When I was a kid, I used to catch grasshoppers and moths to feed the orb-weavers and funnel-web spiders around my house.  It was so cool to watch them attack and wrap up their prey!  I studied Biology at the University of Pittsburgh, work in healthcare, and always wanted to keep tarantulas.

Unfortunately I now have one of those "wife-thingys" that said no... LOL.   Well, here's how I finally got my chance....

My three daughters all started to develop a fascination with various "creepy crawlies"....  so as a reward for hard work, good grades, and being generally awesome kids, my 13 year old got a king snake, 11 year old a crested gecko, and my 6 year old became my "spider buddy!"... and we came home from a show with a couple of slings.  (I had a good excuse... I couldn't leave her out!)

She has a w/c wolf spider (T. helluo) named "Bear" that she keeps in a Kritter Keeper in her bedroom.  Sometimes she reads stories to her spider...

She also makes sure I keep a good feeding and maintenance schedule for the Ts... reminding me every day which ones need to eat, which need water dishes filled, etc.  She has no fear of handling, but also knows which ones are "hands-off."  Now, I do have spiders with names like "Sparkles" "Nemo" and "Pikachu," but I can live with that since she actually knows the scientific names too (it's pretty awesome to hear a 6 year old say "Lasiodora parahybana").

Needless to say, the wife is now "tolerating" the tarantulas since she sees the spark of interest in the sciences this has ignited in my little one.  I hope the passion continues.  In the meantime I guess I'll just be happy my spiders will keep getting cutesey names!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant

WJHolby said:


> She has a w/c wolf spider (T. helluo) named "Bear" that she keeps in a Kritter Keeper in her bedroom.  Sometimes she reads stories to her spider...
> 
> Now, I do have spiders with names like "Sparkles" "Nemo" and "Pikachu," but I can live with that since she actually knows the scientific names too (it's pretty awesome to hear a 6 year old say "Lasiodora parahybana").


Is this your little girl?


----------



## WJHolby

Ungoliant said:


> Is this your little girl?


No... but that's awesome!  I could totally see her doing that!


----------



## GingerC

Hi, everyone! Since everyone else is starting with age... I'm 14, and I've lived in Arizona my whole life. I've always loved any and all things animal, from snakes to pigeons to anything dromaeosauridae, and I've had the desire to keep a bunch of pets ever since I can remember. So, naturally, I've thoroughly researched most species commonly kept as pets, and since my mother does not like pets, my menagerie has manifested itself in the form of the largely inoffensive creatures we call invertebrates.

  I've got three of them at the moment, and I've named and become emotionally attached to each one. My absolute pride and joy out of the bunch is George the giant Asian mantis, probably because of how personable mantids are compared to most inverts, but she's cute enough that she's popular among the rest of the family, too. ^-^

  Anyway, my most prominent experiences with arachnids were actually when I was in second grade. I had a pet cellar spider for about a year, and even convinced my sister to keep a few of them, which she kept in a highly modified cardboard box. They eventually bred and we had way more spiders than we could handle, oops.

  I also used to go stalking through alleys at night with an ultraviolet flashlight, and it was a blast. The entire neighborhood had a rather unfortunate infestation of black widow spiders, desert hairy scorpions, and bark scorpions, and I would go out and feed them roaches at night. It was safe as long as you were cautious and watched your step carefully, so needless to say I'm definitely used to backing away quickly whenever my new AFS moves too suddenly. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kdeibert

Hello everyone.  My name is Karl and I live outside of Baltimore, Md. I love gardening, growing orchids, keeping planted aquariums, growing and hunting for mushrooms, and everything cold blooded! 
When I was in high school I had 7 Ts and a trio wild caught black widows but I had to sell my collection when I went away to college.  (They frown on keeping arachnids in dorm rooms) 
I never lost my love for inverts, and Ifind great joy in looking for and observing spiders in my area, especially salticidae. Seven years later, Im getting back into the hobby. Well as much as my wife will let me....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu

Hi everyone! My name is Chel but I go by Zuzu. I'm 20 years old and live in the California Bay Area as of right now. Will be moving down to LA eventually for school. 

I just very recently got into insect keeping, and have one orchid mantis on the way soon (as well as possibly a giant Asian). If my mother will allow it (which she said maybe, haha) I may get some Hercules beetle larvae at some point! I'm an artist and love setting up terrariums/vivariums and adding details. Making a beautiful and livable home for my pets is one of my favorite parts! I'll be sure to post many pics when my mantid enclosures are finished.

As for other pets I own a male bearded dragon and a male koi betta, along with a cockatiel. There are more pets in the house but these are specifically mine. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tiptoeTs

Hello everyone!

I'm 26, a college student, nature lover and new to the hobby. A tiny B. Albo sling from Jamie's Tarantulas, which I've named Tarot (like tarot cards), arrived two days ago. 
I was terrified of any kind of spider while growing up. It wasn't until a few years ago, when we move to a home that gets frequented by guest Carolina wolfs, that I started to find them quite adorable and fascinating.

So after doing research and welcoming my little sling, I'm addicted already! However, the husband doesn't want me to get anymore. He just doesn't know a good time if it came up and slapped him, I'd say! Surely he won't notice another one...or ten...

I'd love to at least have an additional LP sling! Anyway, I'll probably give him some time and live vicariously through all of you until he comes around. 
I'll post the few pictures that I have over in the proper area to introduce my little baby!
See you around!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono

Hi-   grew up in a very rural area of so. Calif before it all exploded with all those tract housings...  Had just three neighbors for a couple miles. Can't see that happening now lol   Anyways, had very early exposure to wild desert type critters and was fascinated by all of them, including tarantulas.   Fast forward to now-  just last week I bought my very first tarantulas!  A juvenile A. chalcodes,  slings of:  G. pulchripes, A. eutylenum(got this one for sentimental reasons- I think this is the main species I saw while growing up) and a "GBB"- still can't spell that one yet. It sure is eye catching already even though it is so small.  Very cute sitting on its patch of web too. Quite vicious to pinhead crickets though- it pounces on them immediately. Awwwww......

I'm surprised by how much I'm enjoying those.  By the way, signed up just now but had been visiting this forum on and off for a couple months and y'all along a couple online websites are the main reason I decided to get the G. pulchripes and GBB.  I originally intended to only get Aphonopelma species from the south western U.S.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly

Holy,
The names Don. Currently a keeper of 27 ts, mainly old worlds. I'm not really into new worlds except for B.hammuri (formerly Smith), E. Murinus, and Psalmopoeus. I also keep centipedes, scorpions, and true spiders. If anyone knows of an American connection for the Australian huntsman, please contact me. 

Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sasker

Hi,
I'am Sasker from the Netherlands, currently living in Bulgaria. I am keeping tarantulas for 2 years now and I never expected the hobby to remain so interesting! I started with a few beginner species from the Brachypelma genus (B. emilia, B. smithy), Euathlus sp red, Grammastola pulchra and a Lasiodora parahybana. The reason I started keeping spiders is to overcome my arachnophobia (like so many other tarantula addicts). I am now considering moving on to more intermediate species, perhaps Pamphobeteus and Psalmopoeus. No Old World species for me. My wife is very supportive, but she drew a line  Having a fast, defensive spider with potent venom in the house is not something she would be comfortable with. Luckily there so many interesting new world species!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caseyface

Hello everyone!

I'm Casey! I'm 25 and currently living in Seattle, though I have lived in four other states, and so many cities that I have lost count. I definitely prefer Seattle over all the others.

I have always been fascinated with insects, arachnids, pretty much all creatures (except for mosquitos and earwigs). I started keeping tarantulas a little while ago, and already my collection has gone from one AF b.albopilosum, to now eight different Ts. It is so addicting! I find myself constantly thinking about my lovelies at home, and daydreaming of all those on my wish list. Obsessed? Verily.

I am so excited to watch them grow! Thanks for being here if I ever have any questions along the way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Balahormiga

Hello Everyone,
My Name is Everett.  I have been interested in Entomology and microscopy for many years now.  I have worked with the local zoo in raising and studying various species of Dacetines as well as some Camponotus.    I have an interest in tarantulas as well.  I have 18 years experience as a research chemist and have a rather extensive lab located in my basement dedicated to biology in general.  I am looking forward to spending more time in the coming months on the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BIGKushKlouds

Hello everyone, my name is BIGKushKlouds but you guys can call me Chris if you'd like. I am way down here in the great state of Georgia. I'm really not sure what else to say here but umm yea thanks for having me and I look forward to meeting you guys and hopefully you guys can give me info that I may not have and maybe I can do the same in return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia Denton

Hey everyone,

My name is tia and what brings me here is that my husband wanted a T so i got him and i am the biggest arachnophobe in the world so in the process of getting him one i got myself one... we are now the owners of a chaco sling and curly hair sling....
 why did i talk myself into getting spiders!!!!

pray and hope i make it through the experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nympxzie

My name is Jess I'm 19, just finishing up school. 
I'm new the to forum and to spider keeping. I'm looking to get a burrowing tarantula as my first spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia Denton

Nympxzie said:


> My name is Jess I'm 19, just finishing up school.
> I'm new the to forum and to spider keeping. I'm looking to get a burrowing tarantula as my first spider.


hey jess im new to the world of T's as well and i found this site to be wonderful as well as toms big spiders
https://tomsbigspiders.wordpress.com/beginner-guides/


----------



## GatorWrestler303

Hey everyone Jason from Colorado. Just got my first T 2 weeks ago and really enjoying it so far. I usually work with far bigger predator animals or more venomous but it's been a great change of pace for me. Right now I just have a Rosie but might be adding another 1 or 2 T. Look forward to talking with many of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GingerC

I already introduced myself the other day, but I just got into my first debate on Arachnoboards, so I can say I'm officially part of the community now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caseyface

GingerC said:


> I already introduced myself the other day, but I just got into my first debate on Arachnoboards, so I can say I'm officially part of the community now.


Bahaha, growing up so fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thaneem

Hello.  My name is  Steve.  I actually had an account on this site in 2003-2004, but I can't remember what my username was.  Anyway, I'm from CT but moved to south FL 2 years ago.  With a climate like this, getting back into inverts was pretty much irresistible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Nympxzie said:


> I'm looking to get a burrowing tarantula as my first spider.


Bravo! :-s


----------



## MrTwister

Hello all. After lurking this and other forums for a few months now I picked up my first T on an impulse while getting a new tank for my frogs. I had planned on ordering some slings once the frozen north thawed, but you know how it goes. Saw a Juvinile LP in the store with a recent molt. Next thing I new it was my co pilot for a 7 hour drive back home. (Was at a conference at the time) that evening moved it out of its tiny container into something that should last awhile. The T was a sweetheart. No hairs, no bolting. Actually seemed to stubbornly refuse to move more then a leg at a time with gentle prodding. Finally it got tiered with my leg touching and calmly walked into its new home. Offered a cricket latter that evening which it pounced on with such speed and violence that it reminded my to never get complacient. The wife is soooooo not happy with my new addiction, but I sure am. Cheers all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

Thaneem said:


> Hello.  My name is  Steve.  I actually had an account on this site in 2003-2004, but I can't remember what my username was.  Anyway, I'm from CT but moved to south FL 2 years ago.  With a climate like this, getting back into inverts was pretty much irresistible.


Welcome back to the boards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Goodlukwitthat

MrTwister said:


> Hello all. After lurking this and other forums for a few months now I picked up my first T on an impulse while getting a new tank for my frogs. I had planned on ordering some slings once the frozen north thawed, but you know how it goes. Saw a Juvinile LP in the store with a recent molt. Next thing I new it was my co pilot for a 7 hour drive back home. (Was at a conference at the time) that evening moved it out of its tiny container into something that should last awhile. The T was a sweetheart. No hairs, no bolting. Actually seemed to stubbornly refuse to move more then a leg at a time with gentle prodding. Finally it got tiered with my leg touching and calmly walked into its new home. Offered a cricket latter that evening which it pounced on with such speed and violence that it reminded my to never get complacient. The wife is soooooo not happy with my new addiction, but I sure am. Cheers all.



Welcome to the boards!  Congrats on your new little (not so little in the near future) friend XD LPs are so much fun (I'm currently raising 10 ) Hope to see some pics of your little guy/girl in the forums.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderTraci

Hello! My name is Traci. I've loved spiders my entire life. One of my earliest memories is from when I was three or four years old. My family was cleaning out a wood pile, and I saw these pretty black shiny things. I remember reaching for one and saying, "Pretty!" Gave my mom a heart attack, she says. She told me that they could hurt me and I did not understand because they were so pretty, but I promised to look and not touch.

I just recently bought my first darlings: two pink toe tarantulas. I wanted to say thank you for this site. I did a lot of "research" before I bought my pretty babies, but obviously not enough. Apparently, I'm doing everything wrong, and I'm surprised they haven't died yet. This site has showed me the way, and as soon as I have more money, I'm going to properly cage my two pretties (SEPARATELY!) and get some proper ventilation. If they make it that long. Wish me luck!

Edit:
I want to verify what I meant by "research." A standard "pink toe tarantula" search in Google gives you a list of pet store guides, how to's, information about them, etc. etc. etc. I did about a week's worth of searching for anything I could find, but they all read the same. The things that I learned from those is that you can keep them together, you can mist the cage, you have to keep the humidity above 70%, you should provide top ventilation, it's okay to handle them, but be careful, they jump, etc. etc. etc. When I went to the pet store, the guy there said all the same things. I did not realize that my research was wrong until I discovered this site. I did not discover this site until I tried a "pink toe won't leave web" search because I was worried (turns out, she was molting). I wish I had discovered it first.

As a first-time tarantula owner, I'm so thankful for this site and all that I have learned from it over the last day or so. Thank you again!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## cold blood

SpiderTraci said:


> Hello! My name is Traci. I've loved spiders my entire life. One of my earliest memories is from when I was three or four years old. My family was cleaning out a wood pile, and I saw these pretty black shiny things. I remember reaching for one and saying, "Pretty!" Gave my mom a heart attack, she says. She told me that they could hurt me and I did not understand because they were so pretty, but I promised to look and not touch.
> 
> I just recently bought my first darlings: two pink toe tarantulas. I wanted to say thank you for this site. I did a lot of "research" before I bought my pretty babies, but obviously not enough. Apparently, I'm doing everything wrong, and I'm surprised they haven't died yet. This site has showed me the way, and as soon as I have more money, I'm going to properly cage my two pretties (SEPARATELY!) and get some proper ventilation. If they make it that long. Wish me luck!
> 
> Edit:
> I want to verify what I meant by "research." A standard "pink toe tarantula" search in Google gives you a list of pet store guides, how to's, information about them, etc. etc. etc. I did about a week's worth of searching for anything I could find, but they all read the same. The things that I learned from those is that you can keep them together, you can mist the cage, you have to keep the humidity above 70%, you should provide top ventilation, it's okay to handle them, but be careful, they jump, etc. etc. etc. When I went to the pet store, the guy there said all the same things. I did not realize that my research was wrong until I discovered this site. I did not discover this site until I tried a "pink toe won't leave web" search because I was worried (turns out, she was molting). I wish I had discovered it first.
> 
> As a first-time tarantula owner, I'm so thankful for this site and all that I have learned from it over the last day or so. Thank you again!


Glad you found AB!  Welcome aboard.  Be the sponge


----------



## Jonathan Lasswell

Hi all. My name is Jonathan (incase you didn't see my profile name  ). I'm 19, will be 20 at the end of the year but my tarantulas are probably more mature than I am... anywho I've had 2 Chilean Roses for >2 years but I've always been an arachnophile with special interest in spiders. No house spider shall be squashed by my family if I can help it. I've even managed to convince my family to leave a little tiny spider with an eggsac where it hung out in the corner of the shower hehehe. Even once in a while when I'm taking a shower I'll see a little spider in there that might be from that clutch(?).
Recent freak-outs about my old Rosie being an old male Rosie brought me here and convinced me to learn more about my t's and spiders/arachnids.
I'll always be amazed at how a little spider no bigger than a quarter is able to make a circular web between posts with such grace. It'd be hard, even impossible for most people to do something with such precision, even with modern technology.
I'm currently finishing up my last math course that I need to graduate high school. After awful experiences in 6th grade that ruined my ability to be comfortable in public I started doing doing "virtual school" from home. The flexibility that grants me also got me out of sync with the pace of regular public schools. My hobbies include sleeping, video games, occasional reading and probably more video games. I have no idea what I want to be when I finally grow up. That is about everything there is to know about me unless you want to know my address, eye color and etc,. 
I've been told I have no sense of humour in my offline interactions with people so I compensate by trying to be funny online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JoshDM020

Hey, I'm Josh. I don't actually own any tarantulas but I plan on investing soon and thought I'd preemptively make this account. I'll most likely be asking tons of questions and annoying everyone until I feel I've learned all I can. Sorry in advance. I just like to do things correctly! Looking forward to talking with yall.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PurpleSkydiver

Hey! I'm Kristy, aka Purps. I just bought my first arachnid today, her name is Lucy and she is a rose hair tarantula. I also love to skydive and freelance art .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kirk Howes

Kirk Howes from sw Montana.
Finally able to enjoy a few spiders, I have a shop where I have room for some spider friends.
Still researching different species to have captive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tulip28

Hello! I'm Tori. Currently have 3 T's. I've been stalking this site for awhile and finally decided to join. 

We have a B. vagans whose currently hiding in his burrow possibly getting ready to molt! a 1/4" H. sp. fire/red sling that's just adorable and a 2" B. smithi whom I'm quite excited about as I find that species quite beautiful ^_^  

A few months ago, my husband decided he wanted to get tarantulas to overcome his fear of spiders, cue the entrance of B. vagans and H. sp red. 

After observing them for a bit, I too became enamored with them and have been trying to learn as much as I can to make sure they're cared for correctly. Both were (are) still fairly small slings and we recently added a slightly larger B. smithi to our little tarantula family. 

I'm looking forward to watching them all grow and do their spidey things, and learning more about them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Get Schwifty

Hello everyone,

I am new to the forum, but a long time lurker. I have kept countless tarantulas, scorpions, snakes, and lizards in the past but have been out of 'the game' for a few years now. I am looking to get back into the hobby as well as working on a side hobby at the same time. 

I am working on some artistic tarantula enclosures that will be the perfect way to showcase your beloved 8 legged friends! Anyhow, this is still in the works and in the mean time I look forward to being a part of the community, teaching what I can, and learning what I can as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Danteva

Hi everyone, my name is David and i'm from Colombia, i don't have any animals yet but i'm interested in getting a tarantula but i don't know where to buy it and the stuff like the enclosure and decor, If any of you know i'd thank any help, oh and i'm 19.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080

Danteva said:


> Hi everyone, my name is David and i'm from Colombia, i don't have any animals yet but i'm interested in getting a tarantula but i don't know where to buy it and the stuff like the enclosure and decor, If any of you know i'd thank any help, oh and i'm 19.


check your backyard, lucky.    make a thread if you find one and post a pic. we could probably help you out from there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrTwister

Danteva said:


> Hi everyone, my name is David and i'm from Colombia, i don't have any animals yet but i'm interested in getting a tarantula but i don't know where to buy it and the stuff like the enclosure and decor, If any of you know i'd thank any help, oh and i'm 19.


Given your location could you collect one from the wild? Or looking to buy one to find something not local to you? Welcome to the site.


----------



## Danteva

Venom1080 said:


> check your backyard, lucky.    make a thread if you find one and post a pic. we could probably help you out from there.


I'll try to find some, i'll send the pic as soon as i get it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danteva

MrTwister said:


> Given your location could you collect one from the wild? Or looking to buy one to find something not local to you? Welcome to the site.


I'll try, thank you guys


----------



## Danteva

Get Schwifty said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum, but a long time lurker. I have kept countless tarantulas, scorpions, snakes, and lizards in the past but have been out of 'the game' for a few years now. I am looking to get back into the hobby as well as working on a side hobby at the same time.
> 
> I am working on some artistic tarantula enclosures that will be the perfect way to showcase your beloved 8 legged friends! Anyhow, this is still in the works and in the mean time I look forward to being a part of the community, teaching what I can, and learning what I can as well.


Hi, i'm  also New in this forum, but i have no experience, do you have a YouTube channel maybe? Me and maybe some other People could use some tutorials


----------



## baggy

Hey there, glad to see such an active board on arachnids and other inverts. I'm an r&d guy at Zoo Med and here to learn. Thanks for having me! Cheers, Shane

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex346

Hello there, I'm Alex. I grew up in Panama and had the opportunity to see some really cool creatures in their natural habitats, or in some cases, reclaiming it back from humans. I've been keeping arachnids for about 6 months, my small collection includes 2 Grammostola roseas (Chilean Rose, 1/2" and 1" unsexed), 1 Brachypelma albopilosum (Honduran Curly Hair, 1 3/4" unsexed), 1 Psalmopoeus pulcher (Panama Blonde, 3" unsexed), 1 Aphonopelma seemanni (Costa Rican stripped knee, 5" female). Also have an Asian Forest scorpion (h.petersii, 3" female), which was an impulse buy.

I enjoy reading and researching about species, their habitats, their requirements to be kept in captivity, etc., etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## softcoreglitch

Don't know how in the heck these forums work X.c but none the less, i'm here and my name is "Pottsy"  i'm 23 years old. i have 3 "Goliath bird-eater" slings I've been raising successfully for a month now (don't know there exact species yet. have been trying to contact the breeder but to no avail strangely enough...). hoping to expand my collection in the next week with a few more terrestrial and possibly one arboreal if i can locate one i feel confident in raising. i dunno, i live in Toronto Canada, i play banjo, bass, ukulele, washboard, spoons, etc etc etc i raised 2 Chilean rose hairs as a child until my mom literally threw them in the garbage on a rampage X.x but I'm very excited to be restarting what was a very interesting "hobby" and i guess to be apart of the boards, though i haven't used any of them except for this.
be well, best regards;
Pottsy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChickenTaco

My name is Jessica I'm 18, and I love critters of all shapes and sizes! New to the tarantula hobby but not to the arachnid one I decided to join so I could learn more from others and get some advice if needed. Only one T. Currently a 1" G Puchlripes, quite a bit bigger than my little huntsman spiderling XD Looking forward to the future!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnowacko

Hi i use to have a bunch of reptiles fish and arachnids growing up.  Been collecting for a lil over a year and getting back into it. (Spiders) my buddy has been bugging me to get a account here so here i am. Have some brachys, nhandus, chilobrachys and others!  We've got 60 or 70 different species. Some favorites have gotta be A geniculata, most brachypelmas and my O aerotibialis if i spelt it right. Lol. Idk im just rambling.
My names colton looking forward to meeting cool like minded people here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lisaeterna

Hello! I am currently a 20 y/o student and food service worker living in the East Bay Area in California. I am about to receive in the mail my first T. They are a teeny Brachypelma klaasi sling. I am one of those people who obsessively over-researches everything before making a purchase, and this sure is an exciting one. I fell completely in love with the B. klaasi with their pink furry leg-warmers. I figured it would be a great choice given the temperament of the genus, sweet prey takedowns, and easily maintained climate. 

Mildly humorous side-note: one of my housemates is extremely afraid of spiders. I tried, but I guess I couldn't really grasp the irrationality behind a fear of a tiny, little, less than 1" spider, in a box, in my individual room, across the hall. Somehow I imagine my dubia roach colony in the closet would terrify her more, if she only knew. Trying to keep my housemates friends though 

Also PM me if you live close or wanna chat! I love a good chat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDCPs

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheGhostOfAkina

I had an account on here a few years ago, but its been so long I don't know the username/email. And since its been awhile, might as well post on here. I've been away from tarantulas for about 4 years, was into shrimp/fish tank keeping, but it got very tedious to keep up so I'm trying to get back into tarantulas. I'm from Wisconsin, and I love cars, wrestling, and video games. 
Looking forward to buy a tarantula or two from some fellow members!


----------



## Ravage

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello arachnophiles. I have been raising spiders since I was in college (that was a long time ago). I mosstly raise dart frogs, but I still keep some Therasophids around. I mostly joined because I have a small landslide of male tarantulas that I need to send off to "date nights". but I'll find the proper forum for that. Here, I just want to say Hello, and since I do like Tarantulas, I'm sure I'll pick up some tips here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

Hi, 
I grew up in a family that collected exotic pets in Michigan. My older brother lived above a small pet store that was able to order many animals.

Didn't have any pets for years after college, and while working and raising young sons. Now our family has had a few Ts for 3-4 years, and my husband and kids enjoy them as much as I do.

Things I like about Ts are that I find them relaxing, and alternately exciting. I like staring at them, reading about them, caring for them. I like that I am able to care for the more docile breeds independently, despite limited mobility. Also I think spiders are good luck to have in the house!


----------



## Dracaena

Hi all, new here. I recently got some jumping spiders and will try to breed with them. I hope I can get some good advice and help from you guys. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## doodledog

hi! my name is jennifer, I am 45 years old and am looking to get my 1st tarantula soon.  looking to buy a Brachypelma albopilosum hopefully.  i've been researching species, care, enclosures etc for the past week online and have made many trips to pet stores in my area to talk to actual T owners in person...i have learned that T's are the MOST complex species I have dealt with so far....there is soooo much info to know out there, and many, many ppl have different opinions on just about everything in T-world...lol.  i am extremely excited about this new hobby and look forward to being a T mom!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jack68125

Hey guys. I just joined today and I've had a rosehair T for a while and many reptiles and just recently I got a Scolopendra alternans. I'm looking forward to sharing and receiving knowledge from all you guys, and also getting more centipedes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shampain88

Marija Takac said:


> Hi everyone! I posted a few threads but I never properly introduced myself  (sorry).
> My name is Marija, 27 years old and I'm from Osijek, Croatia. I've always loved tarantulas and finally about month and a half ago I got my first , a 6,5 inch female L parahybana. She is gorgeous, a real sweetie. Not long after that I decided to get one more because one just wont do it
> My second was a juvie G pulchripes and she was in premolt when I got her (think it's a she, still not sure). Well, I thought parahybana is calm and handleable but pulchripes moves in slow motion hehe and she is very docile (the moment she stepped on my hand I knew she is going to be my sweetie to cuddle). Thanks for having me here! Here are my babies
> View attachment 222701
> View attachment 222696
> View attachment 222697
> View attachment 222698
> View attachment 222699
> View attachment 222700
> 
> P.S. A few days ago I came to conclusion that two tarantulas won't do also and that I need a third... Open for suggestions which one to get!


Hello


----------



## Rugg the bug man

Hey y'all I'm Eric but everyone just calls me Rugg
I've been collecting and breeding arachnids on and off since 2001. My forte is scorpions but over the last 7 years or so I've really gotten hooked on T's as well. I've got 13 and counting now but I'm trying to aquire the type of collection I had before I bought my house a few years back(had to downsize quite a bit for $) Anyways I'm looking forward to chatting with y'all and learning a few new things and maybe being able to help out a few people here as well so for now everyone cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kayti

...


----------



## Kayti

Hi. I'm Kayti. I'm new here. 
I've lurked a lot, but this is my first time partcipating. 
I like tarantulas and I live in Alaska. 

Nice to meet you! 



Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


ell

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amanda Marie Moore

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi! 
       My Name is Amanda, I was wondering if anybody know any tarantula dealers here in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada... I'm having a bit of a hard time finding anything but rosey hairs. I NEED  an Avicularia Avicularia (female), or a Honduran curly hair (female). Slings preferably. If anybody could help with this, it would make me a very very very very veryyhyy happy lady! ^_^ 
        THANKS!!! <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

TheGhostOfAkina said:


> I had an account on here a few years ago, but its been so long I don't know the username/email. And since its been awhile, might as well post on here. I've been away from tarantulas for about 4 years, was into shrimp/fish tank keeping, but it got very tedious to keep up so I'm trying to get back into tarantulas. I'm from Wisconsin, and I love cars, wrestling, and video games.
> Looking forward to buy a tarantula or two from some fellow members!


Hey hey, keep in touch....I'm in Oak creek (southeast corner of milw county) and do a lot of breeding and very often have ts to sell.  Love meeting local tarantula people...until a few years ago I had never met a single other person....lol, glad that's changed



doodledog said:


> hi! my name is jennifer, I am 45 years old and am looking to get my 1st tarantula soon.  looking to buy a Brachypelma albopilosum hopefully.  i've been researching species, care, enclosures etc for the past week online and have made many trips to pet stores in my area to talk to actual T owners in person...i have learned that T's are the MOST complex species I have dealt with so far....there is soooo much info to know out there, and many, many ppl have different opinions on just about everything in T-world...lol.  i am extremely excited about this new hobby and look forward to being a T mom!!


Be aware that most places are actually _terrible_ places for tarantula info or advice...pet stores are a *prime* example...as are care sheets.   Uneducated advisors are the reason you see so many differing opinions(and sometimes there's just several ways to do something) .  Ts are really simple to keep and much of what you see, just over complicates things and confuses new keepers.   And also keep in mind, that just because someone has a t or a few, doesn't automatically mean they know what they are talking about...there's a lot of poorly kept tarantulas out there, and most owners have no clue they're being improperly kept because they did research in the wrong places.

The best advice I can give is one single word...simplify.


Welcome to the hobby, read up on all the newer threads and be a sponge, after that, ask any questions you still have, there's a ton of knowledge here to be shared, and because its a busy site with real keepers, poor information is quickly corrected....glad you found AB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Salmon

I'm Salmon.... I keep fiery searchers and bess beetles... and I have a very soft bird. I'm involved with entomology outreach here at the University of Arkansas, currently an undergrad looking to go into evolutionary ecology!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## doodledog

cold blood said:


> Hey hey, keep in touch....I'm in Oak creek (southeast corner of milw county) and do a lot of breeding and very often have ts to sell.  Love meeting local tarantula people...until a few years ago I had never met a single other person....lol, glad that's changed
> 
> 
> 
> Be aware that most places are actually _terrible_ places for tarantula info or advice...pet stores are a *prime* example...as are care sheets.   Uneducated advisors are the reason you see so many differing opinions(and sometimes there's just several ways to do something) .  Ts are really simple to keep and much of what you see, just over complicates things and confuses new keepers.   And also keep in mind, that just because someone has a t or a few, doesn't automatically mean they know what they are talking about...there's a lot of poorly kept tarantulas out there, and most owners have no clue they're being improperly kept because they did research in the wrong places.
> 
> The best advice I can give is one single word...simplify.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the hobby, read up on all the newer threads and be a sponge, after that, ask any questions you still have, there's a ton of knowledge here to be shared, and because its a busy site with real keepers, poor information is quickly corrected....glad you found AB.


It seems every time I search a new topic here, I gain more good info!  You all are awesome....if it wasn't for AB, with it's wealth of knowledge, I would be so not prepared.  Like you said "simplify".  I've learned that there is much to absorb, but when it comes down to it, having a tarantula is really quite simple and one shouldn't feel overwhelmed (even though that would be easy once you start doing your research).  But it's a MUST to know as much as possible b4 diving into this "hobby".  These are, after all, delicate animals that deserve the best care....RESPECT THE T!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Salmon said:


> I'm Salmon....


Salmon? I can eat you with butter _und _lemon?


----------



## cold blood

Chris LXXIX said:


> Salmon? I can eat you with butter _und _lemon?


or catch you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Salmon

cold blood said:


> View attachment 236449
> 
> or catch you?


this is highly disrespectful to my people we salmons have fought hard for the right to waterproof keyboards for our fins to use

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jvice

Hey all!
    Im Jayden, I'm from Arizona and I have a 7 year old desert blond tarantula. I'm just looking to learn a little more about her. I've had her for over two years now but there's always more to learn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Codyhc1

Hello all! My name is Cody and I've recently started keeping tarantulas. I used to be extremely frightened of spiders but always fascinated as well and decided that I wanted to start keeping them at the start of the year and began my research and now have 13 Ts 2 juvies and 11 slings and I'm loving every second of it haha!

Even the joyous chirping of the feeder crix lol


----------



## StarStuff79

Hello Everyone,

I'm 37, from Virginia Beach, VA. I'm fairly new to the hobby and am still looking to learn a lot more about T's than I already know. I'm having tons of fun and within the past month, I have grown my collection from 1 to 13. I look forward to growing my collection a lot more and sharing all of my ups and downs. I look forward to hearing from you guys. I've posted a question about general care of my slings a few weeks ago and got lots of helpful feedback from 3 or 4 members. I already love it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spoodfriend

Hey everyone! My name's Michael, I'm 33 years old from Killeen, TX. I have been doing personal research on spiders since I was a young child, and have only dabbled slightly in the hobby (by dabbled I mean I've only owned 2 T's. A GBB and a P metallica. Both of which are no longer with us. The GBB died because I didn't know what I was doing, the P Metallica died during molting (probably lack of me knowing what I'm doing also, but it's kind of hit or miss there) I decided on a B Vagans Sling (in my avatar picture) for my next attempt at building a collection. I got her on 04-06-2017, and I named her La Fuego. I am in the hobby for the long haul, and I have a deep passion for inverts of all types. The only thing I'm as passionate about as inverts is metal. So throw up your horns in my general direction!


----------



## Venom1080

Amanda Marie Moore said:


> Hi!
> My Name is Amanda, I was wondering if anybody know any tarantula dealers here in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada... I'm having a bit of a hard time finding anything but rosey hairs. I NEED  an Avicularia Avicularia (female), or a Honduran curly hair (female). Slings preferably. If anybody could help with this, it would make me a very very very very veryyhyy happy lady! ^_^
> THANKS!!! <3


Tangled In webs, tarantula Canada.


----------



## Lucashank

Salmon said:


> I'm Salmon.... I keep fiery searchers and bess beetles... and I have a very* soft bird*. I'm involved with entomology outreach here at the University of Arkansas, currently an undergrad looking to go into evolutionary ecology!


I hope your bird gets better, Salmon. Go Razorbacks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan

_Well guys and gals my name is Mike, I've been in the hobby for over 10 years now, with a 5 year break until kids got older. I'm from Dundee, Scotland and am a great fan of arboreal spp. I also have an overwhelming interest in defensive even aggressive tarantulas, WHY? no idea, I just like that their ballsy. Hope all your T's and other inverts or otherwise are doing well._


----------



## mconnachan

MysticKigh said:


> Hey Bre... if you peep around thru the questions and discussions, you'll find a lot of info about difficult moults... and also a lot of folks who have had similar experiences. If your little one isn't bleeding/leaking chances are he'll be just fine. The 2nd T I ever got (he's an ancient G rosea) came to me with his first leg completely gone... he regenerated it and has been wonderful ever since


Hi Bre....as you probably now know your G. Rosea will regenerate it's leg back after 2-3 molts, I know it's not nice to look at but she'll be fine, hope this helps.


----------



## mconnachan

Venom1080 said:


> Tangled In webs, tarantula Canada.


If you go onto YouTube and find Jon3800's channel he sells tarantulas online, he's from Canada and a really cool guy. I hope this helps as he has over 100 different tarantulas from the most common to very rare T's indeed. Good hunting pal!


----------



## Venom1080

mconnachan said:


> If you go onto YouTube and find Jon3800's channel he sells tarantulas online, he's from Canada and a really cool guy. I hope this helps as he has over 100 different tarantulas from the most common to very rare T's indeed. Good hunting pal!


He is one of the worst keepers in the hobby. I have very little respect for him. Never would I support some one who keeps tarantulas like him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## K Kingston

Hello. This is my first post ever here. I am Krystal and I'm from Arkansas. I just got into the hobby and since there aren't many people in my area that I know of that are into Ts I am hoping to meet some people and get some advice and resources. Thank You.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brumbleberry

Hello! I've just ordered my first tarantula online after lots of online reading and video watching. Two of them actually. One for myself and one for my brother who was the first to mention his interest in keeping them. My usual hobby I'd freshwater planted aquariums. I really wanted to get an Antilles pinktoe, but decided for our first species to go with something more easy and cheaper to obtain. So we've ordered slings: chaco golden knee and a mexican red rump. I'll let my brother pick between the two. Mine will live in my office at work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tnoel

Hello! My name is Tara, 41, and I am a mother of 4 kids and lots of critters. We have snakes, birds, rats, cats, dogs, lizards and of course my 7 Ts. My son got two Ts and after being around them I decided I needed some. Got my first 3 about a year ago and I'm addicted. Still have lots of questions specially about my two new girls, OBT and suntiger, I'm still learning scientific names so at times I forget them lol.


----------



## xiaoentheshawn

Hello folks! I'm from Malaysia. I keep invertebrates such as tarantulas, centipedes, scorpions (Some species). Hmm a young boy who started this hobby since 2015. I owned an instagram, please do follow  IG: xiaoentheshawn

Keeping Poecilotheria, Cyriopagopus, Phormingochilus, Omothymus and many more tarantulas, mostly my collections are Asian arboreal besides pokies. Well, do hope to meet more friends in future.

Cheers,
Shawn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Maehl

Hi there, I'm Kat, and I am a recent convert to spider pets! You can blame @CALovett


----------



## CALovett

Kat Maehl said:


> Hi there, I'm Kat, and I am a recent convert to spider pets! You can blame @CALovett


Hahaha, I got one, guys!


----------



## Jimi89

Hello my name is james and im brought here tonight because im having an unusual night. About a week ago my male g. pulchripes molted his big molt and hes looking ready leave his hole. He was my 3rd tarantula and hes got to be about 7? If not extremely close, but what a ride. These tiny pink fibers on a small purple grape divored everything i gave it till it out grew 3 houses. Any way we found him a lady friend localy today so it seems hes leaving my care. Now im back in the grove again, and ive got arachnids on the brain. Its nice to meet you.


----------



## Hoshnobobo

Venom1080 said:


> He is one of the worst keepers in the hobby. I have very little respect for him. Never would I support some one who keeps tarantulas like him.


Can I ask why? I tried watching a video but was annoyed by his personality before he got too far. I really like the Dark Den though

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f

Hoshnobobo said:


> I really like the Dark Den though


He`s a cool you tuber and also a great companion here on the boards. <3 Here his name is @petkokc and i think he will be happy too see you wrote that <3 
And welcome btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Livote

Hi all!
New here, just sayin' hi 
I'm a fairly new T keeper from the Bronx, NY USofA and am glad to be here. I'm currently waiting(tomorrow morning!!!)for my new little lady(at least I hope it's a she,lol) to arrive, a mid sized Curly Hair. I already have her enclosure ready and am waiting with bated breathe 

My former charge was a friends Chilean Rose that she couldn't keep in her dorm room, I cared for her for nearly 3 years until my friend finally took her to her forever home. I learned tons from this site in those 3 years, and am finally happy to have joined up here, as we never should stop learning!

EDIT: To prove the point I just made, a nice member here (not sure if he want's his name mentioned) just schooled me on my rather poor choice of where I bought my T from....a lesson I will take to heart for sure! You folks are great!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Hoshnobobo

louise f said:


> He`s a cool you tuber and also a great companion here on the boards. <3 Here his name is @petkokc and i think he will be happy too see you wrote that <3
> And welcome btw.


Oh wow awesome and thanks for the welcome, I guess I should introduce myself! 
My name is Mark and I run a Board Game/card game (99% magic the gathering) in Tyler Texas. I found 3 adult A.Hentzi (1 female and 2 mature males) in a park that was being cleared in the middle of my city and surrounded by traffic about a year ago. Caring for them and a bearded dragon led me to a reptile show where I saw the vast variety of Ts in person and was hooked! I sold my most valuable personal Magic The Gathering deck and I now have 83 Ts, a few true spiders, a few scorpions, some mantises, and a vinegaroon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Rainer Etsweiler

Hello everyone!  I recently was finally able to get a tarantula and am very excited to join the hobby and forum.  I am almost 21 years old, and have wanted a tarantula since I was in about 1st grade.  I was never allowed to have one but years later after coming across a tarantula video on youtube not too long ago my interests were instantly spiked.  I instantly fell in love with the B. Smithi (which I'm sure you all are as well) and attended 3 reptile/exotic pet expos hoping to acquire one.  However I was not able to find one, and did some research online about how you can order off the web.  I saw very skeptical but I ended up with my Brachypelma Boehmei juv. (2 1/2 inch) I purchased recently from Tanya at Fear not tarantulas and couldn't be more pleased.  He has super stunning colors and thought I would share.  I am not looking to grow my collection anymore than Dwight, (my Boehmei) but would love some information and tips on care for him.  He seems very happy after non stop exploring his new home the past few days.  It seemed as though he thought he was an arboreal on his first day as he just wanted to climb everything haha.  He is very docile and friendly even though I have no handled him (and do not plan on it).  He so far as chowed down one cricket and i plan to feed him again in a few days.  As I previously stated tips and tricks would be appreciated.  Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rainer Etsweiler

Rainer Etsweiler said:


> Hello everyone!  I recently was finally able to get a tarantula and am very excited to join the hobby and forum.  I am almost 21 years old, and have wanted a tarantula since I was in about 1st grade.  I was never allowed to have one but years later after coming across a tarantula video on youtube not too long ago my interests were instantly spiked.  I instantly fell in love with the B. Smithi (which I'm sure you all are as well) and attended 3 reptile/exotic pet expos hoping to acquire one.  However I was not able to find one, and did some research online about how you can order off the web.  I saw very skeptical but I ended up with my Brachypelma Boehmei juv. (2 1/2 inch) I purchased recently from Tanya at Fear not tarantulas and couldn't be more pleased.  He has super stunning colors and thought I would share.  I am not looking to grow my collection anymore than Dwight, (my Boehmei) but would love some information and tips on care for him.  He seems very happy after non stop exploring his new home the past few days.  It seemed as though he thought he was an arboreal on his first day as he just wanted to climb everything haha.  He is very docile and friendly even though I have no handled him (and do not plan on it).  He so far as chowed down one cricket and i plan to feed him again in a few days.  As I previously stated tips and tricks would be appreciated.  Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## louise f

Hoshnobobo said:


> Oh wow awesome and thanks for the welcome, I guess I should introduce myself!
> My name is Mark and I run a Board Game/card game (99% magic the gathering) in Tyler Texas. I found 3 adult A.Hentzi (1 female and 2 mature males) in a park that was being cleared in the middle of my city and surrounded by traffic about a year ago. Caring for them and a bearded dragon led me to a reptile show where I saw the vast variety of Ts in person and was hooked! I sold my most valuable personal Magic The Gathering deck and I now have 83 Ts, a few true spiders, a few scorpions, some mantises, and a vinegaroon!


No problem. Hope you like it here. I'm glad you got into the hobby. It's the most precious hobby imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael Livote

Just thought I'd add a pic of my new arrival here, thanks for indulging a proud papa  Yes, he/she is playing in the dirt, typical kid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haitian Joe

Hope I'm in the right place. Hey everyone  I'm Joseph I'm from Los Angeles ca I've always like tarantulas but never really know much bout them an that's how I ended up with my. Grammostola rosea but I love her

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Michael Livote said:


> Yes, he/she is playing in the dirt, typical kid


Ha, she covered herself in dirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BwR11

Hi! I've been creeping on the forum for about a month now. A big thanks to everyone who contributed to these threads. You've helped out me out a lot! 

Research is a good thing. A wonderful thing. But I learn best by doing. The other day I bought a 1" P. Regalis and a 0.5" GBB. Tiny little things. Very excited.  

The P. Regalis ate right away. I think the GBB might be in premolt becuase it refused yesterday and it's been sitting above its water all day. I dribbled some water on the substrate just in case.


----------



## Ungoliant

BwR11 said:


> The P. Regalis ate right away. I think the GBB might be in premolt becuase it refused yesterday and it's been sitting above its water all day. I dribbled some water on the substrate just in case.


No need to moisten a GBB's substrate; a water dish will suffice. (GBBs come from an arid peninsula in Venezuela.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vnhunter

I figured I'd introduce myself bored at work so figured why not. I'm mostly a lurker i have no real knowledge to share but I like to learn and love animals especially arachnids. I'm also a fan of anime and manga hence the profile pic and name.

If I one day decide to try and keep one of these lovely creatures at least I know, I'll have all of you friendly and helpful people to help me along. Seriously you guys are awesome 

I may chime in a bit more instead of lurk. Sadly won't be husbandry or anything like that.


----------



## BwR11

Ungoliant said:


> No need to moisten a GBB's substrate; a water dish will suffice. (GBBs come from an arid peninsula in Venezuela.)


Yeah! That's what I heard. I also read that slings do better if it's a bit moist. 
I will let it dry out then adjust.


----------



## Ungoliant

BwR11 said:


> I also read that slings do better if it's a bit moist.


In general, slings do better on slightly damp substrate, but a GBB sling can be kept dry earlier, starting at about 1".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BwR11

Ungoliant said:


> In general, slings do better on slightly damp substrate, but a GBB sling can be kept dry earlier, starting at about 1".


 It's not. Yet!!!


----------



## Ungoliant

BwR11 said:


> It's not. Yet!!!


If it's less than one inch, it's OK to moisten the substrate a bit. Don't make it sopping wet, just slightly damp in one area.


----------



## BwR11

Ungoliant said:


> If it's less than one inch, it's OK to moisten the substrate a bit. Don't make it sopping wet, just slightly damp in one area.


Thank you. I appreciate it. Yeah, maybe in my excitement I over did it, just a little. I will let the vial dry then I will get it right.


----------



## mconnachan

Venom1080 said:


> He is one of the worst keepers in the hobby. I have very little respect for him. Never would I support some one who keeps tarantulas like him.


I know he comes across as being a bit condescending (teacher) but why do you have a lack of respect for him and why do you feel he's such a bad keeper of T's?


----------



## mconnachan

louise f said:


> He`s a cool you tuber and also a great companion here on the boards. <3 Here his name is @petkokc and i think he will be happy too see you wrote that <3
> And welcome btw.


Yeah the Dark Den is quite cool, but tarantulaguy1976's channel has one of the coolest vids ever, his P. Metallica laying an egg sac, from start to finish, a must see for all tarantula lovers.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## bandit1994

Hi I'm Chad but I prefer bandit and I just got my first tarantula a pink toe and I will be getting more I hope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## coldcase

Hi, I'm Oliver. 

I'm from Montreal Canada and I'm in the research phase before getting my first T.  Spending a lot of time reading here and watching youtube to be as informed as I can before pulling the trigger. 

Been keeping geckos for more than a decade now.  I have  4X Rhacodactylus Leachianus (leachies), 2 X  Rhacodactylus auriculatus (Gargoyles) 1 X  Rhacodactylus ciliatus (Crested Gecko) and  1 X Eublepharis macularius (Leopard Gecko).

Looking forward to venture into the world of Tarantulas!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EmilzHernandez

Hi, I'm Emilio. 

I am from Massachusetts and I am studying to be a Herpetologist and Arachnologist. 
I recently started keeping Tarantulas as a hobby, and I am in love to say the least. 
I'm still new, so I only have 5 T's currently, but I also keep reptiles so it's a packed house lol. 
My collection includes: 

-Yakuza (Harpactira Pulchripes sling) 
-Muffet (Caribena Versicolor sling) 
-Gohma (Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black sling) 
-Velvet (Female Grammostola Rosea) 
-Ivy (Female Grammostola Porteri) 

I am hoping to add a Gooty Sapphire Ornamental and a Mexican Red-Leg at some point. 

I can't wait to expand my collection, and to delve deeper into this incredible hobby

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teacher Murray

This young Lasiodora is adjusting to new home just fine. When the light comes on, she perches.


----------



## Teacher Murray

My name is Shane. I teach biology in Oklahoma. I find this place is full of great info. I hope to be here a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## tmama

Hi, I'm Meredith! 

I got into this hobby two months ago. It started with a G. porteri someone gave away on Craigslist and now I've added 11 more. Including A. anax, G. pulchripes, N. chromatus, C. versicolor, B. albopilosum, B. vagans, L. parahybana, C. cyaneopubescens, Euathlus sp. red, H. villosella and a Heterometrus sp. scorpion. So far this site has been ny greatest resource.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caseyface

tmama said:


> Hi, I'm Meredith!
> 
> I got into this hobby two months ago. It started with a G. porteri someone gave away on Craigslist and now I've added 11 more. Including A. anax, G. pulchripes, N. chromatus, C. versicolor, B. albopilosum, B. vagans, L. parahybana, C. cyaneopubescens, Euathlus sp. red, H. villosella and a Heterometrus sp. scorpion. So far this site has been ny greatest resource.


Hi Meredith! I started with one B. albopilosum about three months ago, and now  I am up to 20! I just picked up my four new spiderlings today! I must agree that this website has been an amazing resource.

How big is your Euathlus sp. red? I have one adult female, and one of her slings. I named the adult Gordita, and she is my favorite.


----------



## Teacher Murray

The pink bloom after its molt. Still unsure of the sex. There wasn't much left of the old abdomen.


----------



## Oliver King

Hello Everybody-

I am Oliver, and my main focus is aquatic insects, especially giant water bugs in the family Belostomatidae, though I am interested in all arthropods. I am about to go off to college, but in the meantime I am trying to get into the hobby of keeping live inverts. It is a pleasure to meet you all, and I hope I can become a valuable addition to the community!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tmama

Caseyface said:


> Hi Meredith! I started with one B. albopilosum about three months ago, and now  I am up to 20! I just picked up my four new spiderlings today! I must agree that this website has been an amazing resource.
> 
> How big is your Euathlus sp. red? I have one adult female, and one of her slings. I named the adult Gordita, and she is my favorite.


Its addicting! My Euathlus sling is tiny, sold at 1/4 inch but I swear it looks smaller. Here's a photo! How long have you had yours? I hear they're extremely slow growers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface

tmama said:


> Its addicting! My Euathlus sling is tiny, sold at 1/4 inch but I swear it looks smaller. Here's a photo! How long have you had yours? I hear they're extremely slow growers.


I've had my two for about two months. The sling is a solid 1/4", and looking pretty fat, so I am really hoping it wants to molt. I have another dwarf sling, a C. elegans. That one was sold as the same size, but is definitely smaller than 1/4".

They are pretty slow growers, so we are in it for the long haul with these slings! We'll have to compare growth rates(over the next few years, hahaha).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaturbyfill

Hi! I am new to the forum and to tarantulas. I've placed an order for one A. chalcodes and two B. absopilosum and look forward to receiving them. Been spending a huge amount of time researching and watching tarantula videos!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caseyface

eaturbyfill said:


> Hi! I am new to the forum and to tarantulas. I've placed an order for one A. chalcodes and two B. absopilosum and look forward to receiving them. Been spending a huge amount of time researching and watching tarantula videos!


An adult female B. albopilosum was my first T, too! <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ragnoso

Hello to everyone! I'm new to the forum and to this hobby and I want to learn a lot more about the world of aracnids. Within a few days I will receive my first tarantula (a 9-10 months old female B. smithi) and I cannot wait to start this first experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

Ragnoso said:


> Hello to everyone! I'm new to the forum and to this hobby and I want to learn a lot more about the world of aracnids. Within a few days I will receive my first tarantula (a 9-10 months old female B. smithi) and I cannot wait to start this first experience.


Welcome! I found AB shortly after starting the hobby. It is amazing how much I have learned. Read as much as you can, ask questions, and reach out of you need us!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxwell

Hello everyone my name is Max I am from Virginia and am somewhat new to the hobby, I look forward to getting lots of new and useful information in the future here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fix0on

Hey there! Im Matt! I live in London but I am originally from Poland. I own tarantulas for over a year now; in my collection which is constantly expanding, you can find T's like P. murinus, G. rosea, 2 slings of N incei, Ch. sp Blue Vietnam, L parahybana and Chromatopelma cyano... yeaah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Good morning !
After some years of abstinence I start again with tarantulas. Please excuse me, my English is (still) rather bad, I am from Austria and I had no English conversations for a long time . I hope, I will improve.
In the next two weeks I will get a group of five Monocentropus balfouri slings (they are still with their mother), and I am very excited .
I also like Avicularia and .. and ... and .... ^^.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## mylesriver

Hello! I'm Myles and I live in desolate southern Michigan. I have a B. albopilosum who is my first T! I've wanted one for years but just got him/her last Friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## DubiaW

OK. I've been active on this site for a few months without introducing myself properly.

My name is Jesse, and I live in AZ. I have two boys and I'm currently going through a divorce. I have been into exotics off and on through the years, mostly rattlesnakes and local venomous species. At university I worked at the NTRC serpentarium and venom research lab in Kingsville TX. I currently work as a maintenance plumber in corrections in a unit that houses mostly murderers serving life, (still working with dangerous animals). Over the years my interests moved to T's scorpions and now centipedes. I'm considering selling off all of my T's and focusing on breeding centipedes. My current collection consists of: (1)_Poecilotheria ornatus_,  (1)_Psalmopoeus irminia_, (1)_Stromatopelma calceatum_, (2)_Aphonopelma chalcodes, (1)Brachypelma albopilosum, (1)Phidippus audax _(bold jumper), (5) _Hadrurus arizonensis, _(1)_Centruroides sculpturatus _(orange/red phase), (1)Unidentified plain brown scorpion, (4) _Scolopendra subsinipes, _(6) _Scolopendra polymorpha_ (rusty phase), (1) _Scolopendra viridis _(unconfirmed), and a couple of cockroach colonies that act as feeders and pets. Other interests include Balkan Beats and other forms of cultural recycled music, BBQ, spelunking, writing, politics, social economic theory, science, history and street protest photography. I'm currently listening to Al Jawala, Blast Your Ghetto (Remixes).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DubiaW

Oliver King said:


> Hello Everybody-
> 
> I am Oliver, and my main focus is aquatic insects, especially giant water bugs in the family Belostomatidae, though I am interested in all arthropods. I am about to go off to college, but in the meantime I am trying to get into the hobby of keeping live inverts. It is a pleasure to meet you all, and I hope I can become a valuable addition to the community!


You might find these interesting since you are into aquatic inverts. I have found these in the wild. You can buy kits to grow them for $3.99 on ebay. Still an interesting creature that I have run into during my excursions in AZ.





_*Triops longicaudatus*_ (commonly called *longtail tadpole shrimp*, *American tadpole shrimp*, or *rice tadpole shrimp*) is a freshwater crustacean of the order Notostraca, resembling a miniature horseshoe crab. It is characterized by an elongated, segmented body, a flattened shield-like brownish carapace covering two thirds of the thorax, and two long filaments on the abdomen. _Triops_ refers to its three eyes, and _longicaudatus_ refers to the elongated tail structures. _Triops longicaudatus_ is found in freshwater ponds and pools, often in places where few higher forms of life can exist. Like its relative _Triops cancriformis_, the longtail tadpole shrimp is considered a living fossil because its basic prehistoric morphology has changed little in the last 70 million years, exactly matching their ancient fossils. _Triops longicaudatus_ is one of the oldest animal species still in existence. (Wikipedia)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearded Brian

Howdy peeps, had been recommended from a staff member from TheSpiderShop to come and join up, so here I am. Had T's  for over 10+ years now and still going strong, gotta love the little guys and girls.I'll keep it short and sweet and wish you all the very best to all

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jacko65

Hi Everyone,
Finally took the plunge about a month ago after months of research and reading. My wife was adamant I wasn't getting a spider but I bought it for myself as a birthday present (so what could she say lol ??) I am now the proud owner of a 2 inch *Grammostola pulchripes. *He/she is feeding well and has settled into a new home with no dramas up to now. I live just outside Liverpool and purchased my spider from "Warrington Pets and Exotics", happy with the service and advice and will use them again. I have kept reptiles before but never a spider and am loving every minute. I fancy getting a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens next.... what do you folks think?
Anyway a great site and forum with lots of good advice I look forward to getting to know you all.
Jacko.


----------



## Caseyface

Welcome @Bearded Brian  and @Jacko65! 



Bearded Brian said:


> Had T's  for over 10+ years now and still going strong, gotta love the little guys and girls.


Ah, I have only been in the hobby for a fraction of a fraction of that time! I can't see myself stopping anytime soon, either! 



Jacko65 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My wife was adamant I wasn't getting a spider but I bought it for myself as a birthday present (so what could she say lol ??) I have kept reptiles before but never a spider and am loving every minute. I fancy getting a Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens next.... what do you folks think?


HAHAH, that made me giggle. My girlfriend once told me I "_couldn'_t" buy any more tarantulas until we bought shelving. I've never dropped money on two shelving units as fast. I'm now 25 Ts strong, with plenty of room for more. MWAHAHAHA. As for the C. cyaneopubsenscens (we only capitalize the genus), they are a great tarantula. I have one spiderling, and it has been a real treat observing. They are ferocious eaters, heavy-webbers, and stunning. *Just say yes.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacko65

Caseyface said:


> Welcome @Bearded Brian  and @Jacko65!
> 
> 
> Ah, I have only been in the hobby for a fraction of a fraction of that time! I can't see myself stopping anytime soon, either!
> 
> 
> HAHAH, that made me giggle. My girlfriend once told me I "_couldn'_t" buy any more tarantulas until we bought shelving. I've never dropped money on two shelving units as fast. I'm now 25 Ts strong, with plenty of room for more. MWAHAHAHA. As for the C. cyaneopubsenscens (we only capitalize the genus), they are a great tarantula. I have one spiderling, and it has been a real treat observing. They are ferocious eaters, heavy-webbers, and stunning. *Just say yes.*


Looks like I've got some catching up to do Caseyface....25 T's wow. I've just placed an order from a reputable online dealer for a 2cm C. cyaneopubsenscens, so you are getting the blame haha for twisting my arm . I'll post a pic when it arrives. Nice to meet you.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

@Jacko65 - I have faith in you. You can catch up in no time. _Or will you? _Mwahaha. My little GBB was just about that size when I first got them. It has molted once, and is looking pretty plump again, already!

I will happily take the blame, because you, too, will be very happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ondottr

Heyo! 
Came across this thread a lot while researching and preparing to get my first T! Figured I'd jump in properly now that I have one!
I'm Erin. I'm from Canada but I currently live in Matsumoto where I work as a English teacher. I've always loved and admired spiders (and all kinds of bugs really) so I'm super excited to finally have one! I'm pretty mellow in life haha! When I'm not working or chilling at home with some TV and knitting, I like to go hiking or snowboarding depending on the season! 
Nice to meet you all! Hopefully I can learn some cool stuff here, and put my mind at ease whenever I freak out about caring for my spider buddy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

Welcome, @Ondottr! What kind of T do you have?


----------



## Jacko65

Welcome @Ondottr, this is a great forum, really friendly with lots of good advice. I recieved my second sling today and @Caseyface is getting the blame lol. Its a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle Blue). Bought online from a reputable dealer here in England, i'm chuffed to bits. Its only been in its enclosure a few hours and is already spinning itself a new home. I'll post a pic in the gallery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface

@Jacko65 - As I've said, I take full blame! _P.S. You're welcome!_ They are absolutely wonderful little slings, and watching them grow up is anything but drab. <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacko65

Caseyface said:


> @Jacko65 - As I've said, I take full blame! _P.S. You're welcome!_ They are absolutely wonderful little slings, and watching them grow up is anything but drab. <3


Thanks @Caseyface, I'm chuffed to bits, the pic is not very good as its from my phone, ill take another with my camera tomorrow. Whats next ?........Mmmmmmm, I'll let my wife see this one first  then maybe an arboreal

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

@Jacko65 - YES! Arboreals are a lot of fun. Do you have anything in mind, yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacko65

Caseyface said:


> @Jacko65 - YES! Arboreals are a lot of fun. Do you have anything in mind, yet?


@Caseyface I haven't actually, but as I'm a noob to the hobby/addiction  it will be something more suited to my level of expertise like an _Avicularia versicolor?? (Any suggestions greatfully accepted). I have loads of books etc. and have done plenty of homework but haven't decided yet. I might just enjoy my 2 slings for now and get to know them better...but who knows?.........watch this space 
_


----------



## Caseyface

@Jacko65 - I would highly recommend the Avicularias, when the time is right. The genus was revised a few months back, so now the versicolor has been redirected to a fancy new genus: Caribena! (Same goes for the sooretama and diversipes, that now belong to Ybyrapora-_just don't ask me how to pronounce it_).

Caribena versicolors are beautiful. But maybe...since you have those lovely blues shades covered with that C. cyaneopubescens, maybe you would want to go with something *purple*? If you haven't checked out the Avicularia purpurea or Avicularia sp. purple, you should! Even as slings, they have some purple coloring, unlike most other slings in the genus. _I'm so excited for you!!_


----------



## Jacko65

Caseyface said:


> @Jacko65 - I would highly recommend the Avicularias, when the time is right. The genus was revised a few months back, so now the versicolor has been redirected to a fancy new genus: Caribena! (Same goes for the sooretama and diversipes, that now belong to Ybyrapora-_just don't ask me how to pronounce it_).
> 
> Caribena versicolors are beautiful. But maybe...since you have those lovely blues shades covered with that C. cyaneopubescens, maybe you would want to go with something *purple*? If you haven't checked out the Avicularia purpurea or Avicularia sp. purple, you should! Even as slings, they have some purple coloring, unlike most other slings in the genus. _I'm so excited for you!!_


@Caseyface Doh ! I actually read about about the genus revision and should have known  ( I stand corrected :wideyed. Avicularia purpurea is a real beauty and now I'm having to have a good old think. You might just have influenced my choice....I could be in some trouble very soon haha, well you only live once...thanks for the advice Oh yeah some of the names are really hard to pronounce, easy to copy and paste but really hard to say

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Caseyface

@Jacko65 - Eeeb-ra-pora? Why-bruh-pora? *NO-I-DEE-UH. *

I love being your T matchmaker! I love my some blue/turquoise tarantulas, don't get me wrong, they are gorgeous Purple tarantulas? Color me dazzled.

The Ybyrapora sooretama (just got one today!!!!) and Ybyrapora diversipes are both *LOVELY*.  (They are also a bit more, especially that Sooretama).

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## SchubertHelm

Hey,
I'm a 24 year old Canadian from the province of Ontario with a very small tarantula collection, a love in writing music and an interest in archery who's a new member of the arachnonoards forum. Ever since I was young and saw a photo book of Tarantulas in my public school library I've been hooked and desired to own and learn about these fascinating creatures. Around a year ago I started purchasing tarantulas online and have found this forum indispensable when looking for tips and care sheets. My tiny collection as of now consists of a G.Rosea, 2 L.Parahybana, M.Robustum and a C.cyaneopubescens. Hope to get to know some of you here better.


----------



## Jacko65

Caseyface said:


> @Jacko65 - Eeeb-ra-pora? Why-bruh-pora? *NO-I-DEE-UH. *
> 
> I love being your T matchmaker! I love my some blue/turquoise tarantulas, don't get me wrong, they are gorgeous Purple tarantulas? Color me dazzled.
> 
> The Ybyrapora sooretama (just got one today!!!!) and Ybyrapora diversipes are both *LOVELY*.  (They are also a bit more, especially that Sooretama).


Both are gorgeous looking tarantulas, I'm going to do a bit of research and settle on one very soon. You have given me a fair bit to think about. I think ease of keeping will be first on the menu until I become more experienced. You will be the first to know when I make my mind up lol. I might just surprise you with a pic . Great talking to you.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jacko65

SchubertHelm said:


> Hey,
> I'm a 24 year old Canadian from the province of Ontario with a very small tarantula collection, a love in writing music and an interest in archery who's a new member of the arachnonoards forum. Ever since I was young and saw a photo book of Tarantulas in my public school library I've been hooked and desired to own and learn about these fascinating creatures. Around a year ago I started purchasing tarantulas online and have found this forum indispensable when looking for tips and care sheets. My tiny collection as of now consists of a G.Rosea, 2 L.Parahybana, M.Robustum and a C.cyaneopubescens. Hope to get to know some of you here better.


Hi @SchubertHelm... welcome. I am a noob but enjoying every minute of my two new T's. Some great people on here and loads of good advice etc. I am also an archer and member of our local archery club. I shoot recurve. Anyway nice to meet you and look forward to chatting about these fascinating creatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ondottr

Hey @Caseyface! Thanks for the welcome! I have a wee little Grammostola rosea! It's a strange little thing... spends all its time up in the corner no matter how wet or dry the substrate is. I'm trying not to worry about it too much lol 

@Jacko65 Thanks! OMG those are gorgeous!! Even though I only just got my first T, I've been pondering getting a second (or a third...) and that was the species that tempted me most! I'll be looking out for pics! Must be so exciting to watch such a colourful species grow up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Jacko65 said:


> @Caseyface I haven't actually, but as I'm a noob to the hobby/addiction  it will be something more suited to my level of expertise like an _Avicularia versicolor?? (Any suggestions greatfully accepted). I have loads of books etc. and have done plenty of homework but haven't decided yet. I might just enjoy my 2 slings for now and get to know them better...but who knows?.........watch this space _





Caseyface said:


> @Jacko65 - I would highly recommend the Avicularias, when the time is right. The genus was revised a few months back, so now the versicolor has been redirected to a fancy new genus: Caribena! (Same goes for the sooretama and diversipes, that now belong to Ybyrapora-_just don't ask me how to pronounce it_).
> 
> Caribena versicolors are beautiful. But maybe...since you have those lovely blues shades covered with that C. cyaneopubescens, maybe you would want to go with something *purple*? If you haven't checked out the Avicularia purpurea or Avicularia sp. purple, you should! Even as slings, they have some purple coloring, unlike most other slings in the genus. _I'm so excited for you!!_


Versicolor is the best starter avic along with avic avic and metallica.  Purpurea is one of the worst as their range of acceptable conditions is more limited.    Versicolor are also much faster growers, better eaters and just as, if not more vibrant and beautiful.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## truehourglass

Hi. A few questions about being an active member:
1. Do I have to keep up the 15 posts constantly, or do I just post 15 times and I am forever active? (Do I get demoted)
2. do replies count as posts?
3. Can I review a seller without being active?


----------



## Ungoliant

truehourglass said:


> Hi. A few questions about being an active member:


Additional information about Active Members and Old Timers.




truehourglass said:


> 1. Do I have to keep up the 15 posts constantly, or do I just post 15 times and I am forever active? (Do I get demoted)


You have to maintain requirement of 15 "useful posts" (in informational forums) in the previous 45 days. (If you stop posting, you will lose Active Member status until you earn it again.)




truehourglass said:


> 2. do replies count as posts?


Yes -- so long as they're on boards that count.




truehourglass said:


> 3. Can I review a seller without being active?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SchubertHelm

Jacko65 said:


> Hi @SchubertHelm... welcome. I am a noob but enjoying every minute of my two new T's. Some great people on here and loads of good advice etc. I am also an archer and member of our local archery club. I shoot recurve. Anyway nice to meet you and look forward to chatting about these fascinating creatures.





Jacko65 said:


> Hi @SchubertHelm... welcome. I am a noob but enjoying every minute of my two new T's. Some great people on here and loads of good advice etc. I am also an archer and member of our local archery club. I shoot recurve. Anyway nice to meet you and look forward to chatting about these fascinating creatures.


Ah, a fellow archer! I shoot a little Diamond Prism compound bow myself, just got in to the hobby 3 months ago. My friend is eyeing down a recurve bow to buy which I hope he does because I'd love to try one out. There's something about the shape and primitive nature of a recurve that puts it on a level of bad ass-ness compounds just can't match. You said you have 2 tarantulas. What species are they and how do you like them so far?


----------



## Lazypineapple

Anudder new Guy,
Hello from Granbury Texas. 
I found this guy in the shop about a month ago. It Molted last week. 
Now it's Black and slowly turning brown. 
I am assuming it a Texas Brown T. 
At the present time I keep it in a glass aquarium. And feed it crickets. It ate 2 crickets right before it Molted. 
But hasn't eaten since. 
I keep one Cricket in the enclosure for when it ready to eat again. It hasn't been quit a week since the molt.


----------



## Caseyface

Lazypineapple said:


> Anudder new Guy,
> Hello from Granbury Texas.
> I found this guy in the shop about a month ago. It Molted last week.
> Now it's Black and slowly turning brown.
> I am assuming it a Texas Brown T.
> At the present time I keep it in a glass aquarium. And feed it crickets. It ate 2 crickets right before it Molted.
> But hasn't eaten since.
> I keep one Cricket in the enclosure for when it ready to eat again. It hasn't been quit a week since the molt.


Hi new guy! Beautiful tarantula! Welcome to the boards!
Adults only eat a few times a month, it doesn't really need a cricket in its enclosure all the time. 

This is especially true while it molts, as even crickets can snack on the defenseless molting tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrentOK

Hello, I'm Brent from Norman, Oklahoma. I just picked up my first sling, a Acanthoscurria Geniculata (Giant whiteknee) and I am very excited to watch it grow and thrive.


----------



## Caseyface

Hi there, @BrentOK! Congratulations on your first sling! I also have a wee A. geniculate, and am so excited to watch it get big!


----------



## LiteraryRecluse

Hi, 

New here. I like to think that I am experienced and knowledgable about inverts, having kept Ts, centipedes, scorpions, etc., in some capacity or another for 20 years, but I live in an extremely isolated area (we don't even get cell service!) without having been able to 'learn' from others. Got a health issue I need help with so I thought maybe now is the time to join on my crappy rural internet LOL


----------



## bigscarab10

Hi thank you very much for this resource. I am into rinoceros beetles and various scarabs. I also am raising d titytus and will be happy to share photos.


----------



## FrysLament

Hello.
I came here to mingle with and talk to other T keepers. I'm a fairly busy fellow... Single dad, full time employee, full time student. I work in tech and I'm dipping my toes in the cyber-security field. I've kept and rescued various exotic animals for the better part of 15 years. Currently just keep T's, a pacman frog, and a cat. As my daughter's interest in animal husbandry grows, we'll likely get back into snakes in addition to our current critters.
Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingsmedic

Hello!
Central California resident looking to get into the hobby. Never been an arachnophobe, and freely encouraged my kids to interact with the common safe spiders of our region including some up close time with the local tarantulas (Aphonopelma.???) when the males are out looking for love.
Currently have no spiders, just a dog a cat and a few hermit crabs that like to watch tv. After some reading looking to get a few A.versicolor, and the family is set on finding one or more G.pulchra(Yes I know hard to find in the US.) Anybody who is breeding either, please add me to your notification lists or send me info so that I may check in with you occasionay to see what you have.


----------



## moodypiper

Hello!
I am fairly new to the hobby of keeping Ts. I've poked around these forms for quite a while as I thoroughly enjoy researching my various interests and obsessions. Thankfully my wife and kids enjoy our Ts too and it is very much a family affair. Here's to many long years of fun!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spacemonkeyjon

Hello everyone.

I just wanted to introduce myself.
I'm jonathan.  And I have been lurking around this forum and have finally pulled the trigger and picked up a T . 

Looking forward to talking to everyone and taking in all the great information this place has to offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

spacemonkeyjon said:


> And I have been lurking around this forum and have finally pulled the trigger and picked up a T .


Which species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spacemonkeyjon

Ungoliant said:


> Which species?


A greenbottle blue sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

spacemonkeyjon said:


> A greenbottle blue sling.


Good choice. They are pretty and hardy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bugman11

greetings all.  my name is stephen and i'm here because i need help processing my grief.  i've had alice, a gorgeous grammostola rosea, for 27 years, and she's about done.  there aren't many people i know who really understand grieving over an invertebrate, so i sought a community of folks who hopefully do.  alice has been an amazing companion, and has seen me grow from fro a 19 year-old college kid to a 45 year-old husband, father of two, and professional teacher.  we've been together through a lot, and she's always been there, always been steady, always been present.  she's accompanied me into classrooms and visits with groups of children over much of that time (i retired her from active educational duties about ten years ago).  she's been petted by literally thousands of children, from as young as three to teenage years, and has also met a lot of adults, who were generally much more scared than their children.  she's has helped countless people begin to overcome their fears of spiders, and her behaviors have always been consistent and dependable.  literally, i can't imagine life without her.  i just finished reading charlotte's web to my children, largely to help us as a family think about and mourn our eight-legged family member.  i wept hard while reading chapters 21 and 22.  i've had all manner of companion animals, dogs, cats, small mammals, herps, various arthropds, but alice has been a singular co-pilot as i've moved through life.

anyway, thanks for listening.  from what i've seen on these boards, this is obviously a community of kindred spirits.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant

bugman11 said:


> greetings all.  my name is stephen and i'm here because i need help processing my grief.  i've had alice, a gorgeous grammostola rosea, for 27 years, and she's about done.


I'm sorry to hear that your long-time companion is nearing the end of her days. It's amazing to think of having an animal for 27 years.

We'd love to see some photos of Alice.

Do you have any other tarantulas? If not, are you planning to get another when Alice passes away?


----------



## spacemonkeyjon

Ungoliant said:


> Good choice. They are pretty and hardy.


Thank you. Im really looking forward to seeing it grow .


----------



## spacemonkeyjon

I'm so sorry 



bugman11 said:


> greetings all.  my name is stephen and i'm here because i need help processing my grief.  i've had alice, a gorgeous grammostola rosea, for 27 years, and she's about done.  there aren't many people i know who really understand grieving over an invertebrate, so i sought a community of folks who hopefully do.  alice has been an amazing companion, and has seen me grow from fro a 19 year-old college kid to a 45 year-old husband, father of two, and professional teacher.  we've been together through a lot, and she's always been there, always been steady, always been present.  she's accompanied me into classrooms and visits with groups of children over much of that time (i retired her from active educational duties about ten years ago).  she's been petted by literally thousands of children, from as young as three to teenage years, and has also met a lot of adults, who were generally much more scared than their children.  she's has helped countless people begin to overcome their fears of spiders, and her behaviors have always been consistent and dependable.  literally, i can't imagine life without her.  i just finished reading charlotte's web to my children, largely to help us as a family think about and mourn our eight-legged family member.  i wept hard while reading chapters 21 and 22.  i've had all manner of companion animals, dogs, cats, small mammals, herps, various arthropds, but alice has been a singular co-pilot as i've moved through life.
> 
> anyway, thanks for listening.  from what i've seen on these boards, this is obviously a community of kindred spirits.


----------



## Vikingsblood

Hello to all the fellow T hobbyist out there. My name is Michael, Im 48 years old and live in east-central Indiana. My fascination with T's began when i was 8. I recieved my first one as a gift at the same age, a mature female B. smithi that promptly laid an eggsack, which was just as promptly removed and destroyed by my mother at the time lol. The second T to come along was a G. rosea. Needless to sat this started a lifelong fascination. I have been out of the hobby for about 4 years, but have recently ordered some B. smithi slings. Happy to say I am on my way to being back in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob78

Morning All,
New here nkt sire what to say really, been in the hobby about a year Now amd my collection is - 
1 - Chile Rose
2 - Green Bottle Blue
3 - Pink Toe 
4 - Peru Red Rump
And my new pride amd joy....
5 - O.B.T (but.....its the Dark Colour Form) 
Found by accident in a random store in Devon


----------



## cold blood

Rob78 said:


> Morning All,
> New here nkt sire what to say really, been in the hobby about a year Now amd my collection is -
> 1 - Chile Rose
> 2 - Green Bottle Blue
> 3 - Pink Toe
> 4 - Peru Red Rump
> And my new pride amd joy....
> 5 - O.B.T (but.....its the Dark Colour Form)
> Found by accident in a random store in Devon


AB lesson #1

Never use common names..theyre useless.

For instance..."pink toe" is the common name for like 30 different species...so we still have absolutely no idea what you have.

Peru red rump...have absolutely no idea what that it either.

OBT dark color form...*nice*...we don't have those available to us n the US.


----------



## Rob78

cold blood said:


> AB lesson #1
> 
> Never use common names..theyre useless.
> 
> For instance..."pink toe" is the common name for like 30 different species...so we still have absolutely no idea what you have.
> 
> Peru red rump...have absolutely no idea what that it either.
> 
> OBT dark color form...*nice*...we don't have those available to us n the US.


Ok so...
The pink toe is an avic avic
The peru red rump is a thrixopelma ockerti 
The OBT is pretty self explanatory as is the Green Bottle Blue amd Chilean Rose


----------



## cold blood

See, i have ockerti...lol....and avic avic.

Ockerti just may be the flickiest t I have...soo beautiful though, and great eaters, too.

And yeah, GBB and OBT need no explanation.


----------



## Rob78

Yeah my Ockerti has dreadful attitude problem lol but now I have an OBT i think he may have some competition lol


----------



## cold blood

Rob78 said:


> Yeah my Ockerti has dreadful attitude problem lol but now I have an OBT i think he may have some competition lol


Yeah...same _basic_ bad attitude...they just go about their displeasure in different manners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jucaboes

Hello Everyone!
I am from Colombia South America and got in to macro photography, mainly of jumping spiders. I got here with the objective of finding people that can help me id the species I get to photograph. If this is the rigth place? If so, with thraed should I use to post the pictures?

Thank all in advance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phases

Hey guys. Forum administrator here, work in IT a variety of ways. In my late 30s, married, couple kids. Week or two a Ravine Trapdoor wanted up to our garage after a heavy rain, next thing I know I have a C. Versicolor.  (and a Ravine Trapdoor lol). Both have been getting settled in.

Glad to see this board is XF. We (androidforums) migrated a year or so ago, has not been easy due to lots of custom work but, none the less I do like XF much, much more than VB. Kudo's to Keir and Mike! 

Anyway, glad to be here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vini

Hi. I joined the forum because I have a slight interest in keeping massive spiders, what really has kept me from doing it to this day is the fact that in my country this hobby is illegal (I live in Brazil), but since I'll bail out of this homeland next year to a developed country (New Zealand) I came here to learn and study about spider keeping. I'm a RC helicopter pilot (yes this is my main hobby) and I work as an English teacher. I'm also a martial artist as I've been training since I was 4 (I'm 18 now). I'm counting on you guys, add me on PSN, let's get along.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marchand

Hi all.
Marchand from South Africa
Only started now when my daughter bought her first Chilean Rose and while I was doing paperwork on what to do with them and taking care for it, I decided to get myself a taratula too. A Chaco yellow knee.
Anyway, looking forward to learn from the members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Manga Rachnid

Hello everyone! I am an artist and long time bug lover, but beginner keeper. I'm a bit on the shy side, so it may take me a while to warm up to the community setting, but I usually get pretty involved once I'm comfortable.

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShyDragoness

Hi all! Im Shy, Im new to keeping T's but I've been googly eyeing them for quite afew years! I just got 2 B. Albopilosum for my 18th, a lil sling whos the calmest little guy and is loving prekilled mealworms- and a Juvi whos quite skittish and jumpy so far! (lil guy only arrived this morning and was cold upon opening, dashed as soon as it could) I currently dont know either of their sexes but will be checking once they molt (sling will take some time to have a big enough molt). I also have several other pets who I really love and Im hoping to get a hognose or a scorpion soon ^w^,
Looks great here!
Thanks for taking your time to read this~ Take care!





 (<-- Juvi)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caseyface

@Jucaboes - Did you peruse the site and see some different options? If not, I'm happy to help! 

EDIT: I forgot to say: welcome!!  Jumpers are some of my favorite spiders, and I am excited to see your photography!


----------



## Richard Stewart

Hello, my name is Richard and I am a tarantula addict. I got my first G. rosea in college 17 years ago and went a long time just keeping one T. This past September my addiction took on a life of its own. Im not sure if it was because I moved into a new house with lots of free space in the basement or if I just realized how much enjoyment I got from T's, but my collection has exploded to 70 tarantulas across 60 different species. My 8 year old loves it...the wife is coming around. But every time I tell myself "this is the last T I am buying"....within a month Ive placed another order...lol. I am excited to be a part of this community, thanks for letting me share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## darkness975

keks said:


> Good morning !
> After some years of abstinence I start again with tarantulas. Please excuse me, my English is (still) rather bad, I am from Austria and I had no English conversations for a long time . I hope, I will improve.
> In the next two weeks I will get a group of five Monocentropus balfouri slings (they are still with their mother), and I am very excited .
> I also like Avicularia and .. and ... and .... ^^.


Alles wird gut.  Wilkommen 

And welcome back to the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerFishman5675

hi, I just joined, I recently left the fish keeping hobby, (I do plan on returning to it one day) however I've always kept spiders seasonally, especially those in the family saltcidae, don't know how you can be afraid of spiders when they are so gosh darn interesting, unless of course theirs one crawling on you at night


----------



## Colette

Hi, I'm Colette from the UK. Been interested in tarantulas for years and finally got my first when I moved house 2 years ago. Up to 3 now and will definitely get more.
Joined here because my research led me to realise I'd had some bad advice from my local place and wanted to get info and advice from folks who know what they're talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lezboats

What's up? My name is Morgan and I just really love animals. I actually used to be petrified of spooders until I held a red knee, and since then I've wanted one of my own. I love herps and I really enjoy the care and research that goes into keeping them. I don't know anything about inverts, really, except I've kept a few mantids before. Please do not attempt to contact me in regards to dating or anything like that, as I am in a relationship and not interested, thank you. (oh and I am from the USA)

I currently have an American Bullfrog (m) that I do not plan to breed. I also have a Quaker Parrot and a dog that provides service work for me, I am disabled.

Anything you can tell me about the most docile spiders would be lit, and I also have a fascination with scorpions

Well that's me!


----------



## cold blood

Lezboats said:


> What's up? My name is Morgan and I just really love animals. I actually used to be petrified of spooders until I held a red knee, and since then I've wanted one of my own. I love herps and I really enjoy the care and research that goes into keeping them. I don't know anything about inverts, really, except I've kept a few mantids before.


You are among like minds...we're pretty much all animal lovers here

Spend a good amount of time just reading threads, even ones that may not initially interest you...sometimes those turn into the best learning experiences.  But there are a ton of threads about or talking about docile species..Euthlus sp. red/yellow, T. cyaneolum, A. chalcodes and G. pulchripes/pulchra are some of the very best that might interest you.


Lezboats said:


> Please do not attempt to contact me in regards to dating or anything like that, as I am in a relationship and not interested, thank you. (oh and I am from the USA)


This is a site dedicated to animals, specifically arachnids.  Its not treated like a dating site at all...it is a great place to talk with like minded people with all kinds of vast experience from across the globe....and a great place to learn,


Lezboats said:


> dog that provides service work for me


What kind of dog?   Sorry, I freakin' love dogs....they're my favorite people.













IMG_6279



__ cold blood
__ Feb 20, 2016
__ 7



						I got a stick, anyone want to chase me?

"Dolly"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpb1818

Hello,
I am from Huntsville, Alabama, and am not well versed in forums.  I am simply looking for help identifying a spider, and so far other sites I have visited have made it so difficult for someone like me to ask a question and upload a picture.  I just want to know if the spider I caught is a brown recluse.  It resembles several different spiders, and I just don't know what exactly to look for to make a positive ID.  Would some please help a desperate person, me?  Thanks.


----------



## Ungoliant

jpb1818 said:


> I just want to know if the spider I caught is a brown recluse.  It resembles several different spiders, and I just don't know what exactly to look for to make a positive ID..


This is a harmless cellar spider (_Pholcus_ cf. _phalangioides_).

Please post any future ID requests on True Spiders & Other Arachnids, where they are more likely to be spotted by those with the knowledge to identify them.




jpb1818 said:


> I just want to know if the spider I caught is a brown recluse.  It resembles several different spiders, and I just don't know what exactly to look for to make a positive ID..


Rick Vetter wrote a great guide called "How to Identify and Misidentify a Brown Recluse Spider." Eye arrangement alone will exclude most spiders as potential recluses. Another good way to exclude many spiders as potential recluses is to check whether the legs and abdomen are uniformly colored. (If you see bands on the legs or mottling on the abdomen, it's not a brown recluse.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TMan88

Lezboats said:


> What's up? My name is Morgan and I just really love animals. I actually used to be petrified of spooders until I held a red knee, and since then I've wanted one of my own. I love herps and I really enjoy the care and research that goes into keeping them. I don't know anything about inverts, really, except I've kept a few mantids before. Please do not attempt to contact me in regards to dating or anything like that, as I am in a relationship and not interested, thank you. (oh and I am from the USA)
> 
> I currently have an American Bullfrog (m) that I do not plan to breed. I also have a Quaker Parrot and a dog that provides service work for me, I am disabled.
> 
> Anything you can tell me about the most docile spiders would be lit, and I also have a fascination with scorpions
> 
> Well that's me!


Hey Morgan welcome to the boards, hope to see your collection and interest grow.


----------



## jpb1818

Ungoliant said:


> This is a harmless cellar spider (_Pholcus_ cf. _phalangioides_).
> 
> Please post any future ID requests on True Spiders & Other Arachnids, where they are more likely to be spotted by those with the knowledge to identify them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Vetter wrote a great guide called "How to Identify and Misidentify a Brown Recluse Spider." Eye arrangement alone will exclude most spiders as potential recluses. Another good way to exclude many spiders as potential recluses is to check whether the legs and abdomen are uniformly colored. (If you see bands on the legs or mottling on the abdomen, it's not a brown recluse.)


Thank you so much for your quick reply.  I released it early this morning to carry on with but killing, lol.  I appreciate your help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lezboats

cold blood said:


> You are among like minds...we're pretty much all animal lovers here
> 
> Spend a good amount of time just reading threads, even ones that may not initially interest you...sometimes those turn into the best learning experiences.  But there are a ton of threads about or talking about docile species..Euthlus sp. red/yellow, T. cyaneolum, A. chalcodes and G. pulchripes/pulchra are some of the very best that might interest you.
> 
> This is a site dedicated to animals, specifically arachnids.  Its not treated like a dating site at all...it is a great place to talk with like minded people with all kinds of vast experience from across the globe....and a great place to learn,
> 
> What kind of dog?   Sorry, I freakin' love dogs....they're my favorite people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6279
> 
> 
> 
> __ cold blood
> __ Feb 20, 2016
> __ 7
> 
> 
> 
> I got a stick, anyone want to chase me?
> 
> "Dolly"


snickers is a GSD/Aussie mix with both parents being purebreds haha, total accident pupper!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## rskl

I'm Ross from the UK
Ive started to collect scorpions and tarantulas and looking for more. Let the hunt begin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zdillon

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



Hello everyone, i have been a member for a long time under the name  of zdillon. I had to take a break for a while and was not able to log back in as zdillon so i created a new profile. I just wanted to say hi to everyone and get back involved with the forum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karli

Hi there! I'm Karli and I just barely made my account. I have made an account finally because every time I google specifics, I wind up finding my information on this site anyways! Now I can ask my own questions and discuss the responses with people, and that prospect excites me.  Looking forward to getting to know some folks and I'm pretty excited to have a group of people to chat with that share my interests. Most people space out on me or look at me like I've lost it when I go on my tangents about various inverts, so I imagine this will be a nice change of pace.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Script404

Hello
I found this site checking bite reports years ago, partly out of amusement and partly because I like wildlife and tend to go ooh big spider/snake/bug and go looking for it.
Anyway joined because I wanted to ID a spider I found a couple of years ago and I thought it was H minax, but now not sure it is on a second look.
Enough rambling going to post a pic in the tarantula id board and see what they say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karli

Script404 said:


> Hello
> I found this site checking bite reports years ago, partly out of amusement and partly because I like wildlife and tend to go ooh big spider/snake/bug and go looking for it.
> Anyway joined because I wanted to ID a spider I found a couple of years ago and I thought it was H minax, but now not sure it is on a second look.
> Enough rambling going to post a pic in the tarantula id board and see what they say.


Not terribly relevant, just thought it ironic. I joined today and posted right above you, and I coincidentally bought a supposed H. minax/C. minax today.  Have been reading a lot about how it is unlikely to actually be that however. Can you link me to your other post?


----------



## TJ2000

Hey all I'm TJ im in the Uk, Shropshire, ive Recently got in to Tarantulas and mosts things Invert
me and my other half have taken this up together and absolutely love it, we have Juvenile C. Cyaneopubescens. Very Docile and calm surprisingly from what i have read, normally tend to be skittish  and B. Smithi that has closed his bedroom door and locked him/her self away doing tarantula things, what ever things tarantulas do.
and slings : B. Albopilosum , A. Genicuata and G. Pulchripes and love them all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melanie

Hi, Im Melanie and im in NW Burbs of Illinois. I'm newer to the hobby, so i'm constantly trying to learn new things. I have 5 Tarantulas that im just gonna name by their common names (I know what they are when I see the name, but I don't know that they are when I actually see the spider.) 
However, I do know some of the easy ones. 
ANYWAY....
I have a: Rose Hair, Im 95% sure he's a male about 3in. 
GBB the size of a 1/2 dollar
Brazilian white striped bird eater about the size of a 1/2 dollar
a. avic Pink toe about 3in suspected female.
Mexican red rump the size of a nickel. 
I adore all of them and want to add my collection. I do need to learn to make my own enclosures though cause its getting pricey. I get why people that have 58347534573498 of them keep them in tupperware, but I really like to look at them. 
So, thats me in my Tarantula nut shell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aconitus

Hey I'm new here and especially brand new to the husbandry of inverts. My goal is to do as much research as I can before I take on the task of acquiring a pet invert. Specifically I'm looking to get a hold of a Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle Blue tarantula). As I am a beginner with tarantulas and I have heard that this tarantula is decent for beginners. I have been interested in this specific species for at least two years now. I put my research on hold as I had no where to even keep a tarantula at my house for quite a while. I now have enough space for possibly multiple tarantulas or other creatures and am looking to get one soon.

If anyone could direct me to reliable sources on this specific species or give any knowledge from prior experience in regards to this species, it would be greatly appreciated. I love nature, animals, and the study of life, so I wish to do everything I can to make my first tarantula the happiest it can be. ^~^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AngryPescado

Hey, 
I live in Albuquerque, NM. I'm almost a year into owning tarantulas and I'm finally joining here to learn more on breeding and other things. I'm hoping to be able to learn a lot about tarantulas and hopefully get more soon.
The tarantulas I have are:
A GBB
2 Heteorthele Gabonsis 
P. Irminia 
Pumpkin Patch Large
All are slings and and hopefully will have sexs on the Gabonsis soon and the maybe the GBB as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Aconitus said:


> If anyone could direct me to reliable sources on this specific species or give any knowledge from prior experience in regards to this species, it would be greatly appreciated. I love nature, animals, and the study of life, so I wish to do everything I can to make my first tarantula the happiest it can be.


Some comments I made about keeping _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ in a previous thread.

You may want to start a thread in Tarantula Chat so it's not lost in the introduction posts.


----------



## Daeralda

Hello All!

I'm a well rounded animal lover and adventurer.  I've been residing in Bucks County, PA for the past 5 years, and this is the longest I have lived in one place since 1997.

My beau, Johnny Q, has been raising and breeding insects for longer than we've been together, so I inherited this hobby from him.  It works out well for me since I am fascinated with insects and I love macro photography.  I will follow bees around for hours if no one brings me back to reality!

We have a small insectarium, two rescued parrots, and three royal pythons at home.  All of which are listed in my profile information 

I joined arachnoboards today mainly because I noticed the photography section while John was perusing the site under his account.

Feel free to Follow Me, or start a conversation with me!  I can go on and on about our various pets and the other hobbies they have required for us to partake in; and I also enjoy hearing from other people with similar interests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tuskle

Hello all! I just picked up my first tarantula a few days ago and thought I should join up so I can have a good resource while learning the ropes. She was labeled as a Chilean Rose but I put a pic up on the ID gallery just to make sure. 

I'm an almost 22 year old college student living in central Louisiana and I have no prior experience with any pet that isn't a mammal (so this will certainly be a new experience!)

I look forward to all the future questions and discussions on here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TexasArachs

My real name is Leland. 
I am a army veteran. I moved back to Texas after I fell in love with the state. 
I use to keep beginner T species before the army since I was about 13. I also love keeping cobweb species like common house spiders, the ones in webs, and black widows. I also keep native Texas striped bark scorpions. 
I am now wanting to try my hand with Baboon spiders, namely the orange bite things, haha. I like aggressive species of inverts and have experience with them. 
I have been on a lurker for a long time and I'm glad that the hobby is still going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darkness975

Lezboats said:


> What's up? My name is Morgan and I just really love animals. I actually used to be petrified of spooders until I held a red knee, and since then I've wanted one of my own. I love herps and I really enjoy the care and research that goes into keeping them. I don't know anything about inverts, really, except I've kept a few mantids before. Please do not attempt to contact me in regards to dating or anything like that, as I am in a relationship and not interested, thank you. (oh and I am from the USA)
> 
> I currently have an American Bullfrog (m) that I do not plan to breed. I also have a Quaker Parrot and a dog that provides service work for me, I am disabled.
> 
> Anything you can tell me about the most docile spiders would be lit, and I also have a fascination with scorpions
> 
> Well that's me!


Like @cold blood said , there really is not a whole lot of attempted dating contact and going on that I am aware of, the focus of this site is first and foremost the invertebrates and other animals that we keep.

I have tarantulas and scorpions, as well as mantids and a variety of other Critters and over the years have had a great many of all sorts.

Welcome to The Forum.


----------



## darkness975

Karli said:


> Hi there! I'm Karli and I just barely made my account. I have made an account finally because every time I google specifics, I wind up finding my information on this site anyways! Now I can ask my own questions and discuss the responses with people, and that prospect excites me.  Looking forward to getting to know some folks and I'm pretty excited to have a group of people to chat with that share my interests. Most people space out on me or look at me like I've lost it when I go on my tangents about various inverts, so I imagine this will be a nice change of pace.


Now that you are here, disregard any other sources that you were reading information, this is your One-Stop shop for the most up-to-date accurate information.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CasualCoffee

Hi there folks, I figured I should step out of my socially awkward box for a second and introduce myself.  My name is Krys and I have only "recently" started keeping T's.  About a year and a half ago I got my first sling at an expo, a .25" B. boehmei (now roughly 3" and I'm suspecting male), quickly followed a few months later by a similarly sized G. pulchra (now around 1.5"), and this past weekend I have stepped into the OW arena with the addition of a ~1.25" M. balfouri.  I tend to be a research nut, and like others have said, I always end up back here at Arachnoboards for info - so why not make a profile so I can utilize that beautiful Search function?!    Uh.   I have a Shiba Inu who is my best buddy, a few cats who are also awesome, and a SO who also likes T's and is supportive of the hobby (score!).  I imagine that there will be more T's to come in the future, and look forward to sharing the journey with you all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Winterfr3sh

Hey new here, I'm tom. Just got my first T a Chaco gold knee juvenile. Excited to have it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsychoChelsea

Well I guess I should just do this thing. I'm Chelsea, and I'm a cashier at a gas station. A regular customer came in one day and mentioned that he had just bought a Chilean Rose Hair tarantula and I was interested from the get go. Well the next day he asks if I would buy her from him, because his girlfriend was out of town and very angry about his new pet and wanted it gone before she returned. I did some research to make sure we could financially handle another pet (hahaha imagine my surprise when I discovered how low maintenance the G. rosea really is.) and then wound up getting Gwen for Mother's Day. As weeks went on I continued researching and everything always led me here. Currently trying to convince my husband I need T number 2, aiming for a C. versicolor. Also kind of interested in scorpions now, but my husband is completely freaked out and thinks I intend to put these things on him. -sigh.- Anyways, that's how I came about making an account, I spend a lot of time at work learning to navigate these forums and looking at all the beautiful babies posted here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tjs028

Hello all my name is Tyler and I am currently a graduate student in the feild of molecular ecology. I am an avid fish keeper and reefer with an interest in exspanding out into keeping arthropods. My only previous exsperiance is in maintaining _Archispirostreptus giga _so I look forward to learning from all the members of this community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Collin

Hi ya'll, I know some of you all from the Tarantula Addicts Discord server (I'm Lucas, same avatar as there). I originally come from Reddit but saw that there was a discord and I figured it would be a good source of information as I do not currently own any T's yet. I am planning on buying one soon (in a few weeks) and the one I'm planning on getting is a GBB (C. Cyaneopubescens). I used to suffer from bad arachnophobia, however the past few weeks it shifted and now I'm chill with mostly any spiders out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Heinrich

Hi my friends call me Hein i recently discovered my addiction with these amazing creatures and i'm getting my first T tomorrow and i am super exited i joined this page as i would like to have as much knowledge as possible on them and to be able to care for my T the best i can and any advice to a novice like me will be much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## speck

Well I guess now is as good a time as any to de-lurk... I've only been keeping tarantulas for a couple months, as I was afraid of all "bugs" for most of my life. Then I got to hold a tarantula at a museum and thought it was just the cutest thing ever. I currently have a G. porteri (or maybe G. rosea, not entirely sure) and a B. hamorii, both juveniles. I'm trying to learn as much as I can about these and other species so that I can hopefully expand my collection some day.


----------



## Leo Aldopold

Hi folks,
I am just moving to Papua New Guinea, and I joined to connect to the wealth of expertise on this forum.  I will be the head of a university department there, and although arachnology is not my field at all, I am a tarantula enthusiast.  
Hoping to pick some brains and bring photos of some new species in due course.
Cheers
Leo


----------



## Sevbad

Hi all!

My name is Guilherme and I am from Brazil but living in California for the past 6 years.

I'm 31 and I've been in love with Scorpions since I can remember. Just got my first buddy, a 4i Pandinus Imperator and it's great! I will try to post some pictures later.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AGT Exotics

hello, I'm Anthony
I just got back into the hobby in March this year its been about 10 years or so.
I really did miss having Ts, there beauty and power is amazing!
I learned I am sensitive to Urticating hairs 10 years ago so ill most likely be sticking to old world Ts.

Here are my Ts I have and that are coming soon
Pterinochilus murinus 
Poecilotheria metallica x2
Poecilotheria rufilata - female (coming next week)
Heterothele villosella x6 (coming next week)

I also keep and trade Ants, the new way of keeping ants is just awesome. You start with a single queen after she has had her mating flight. After a few weeks you will start seeing workers if you do it right and meet there needs you could have a bustling colony with hundreds of workers in no time. its truly amazing. 
My ant Colonies list
Dorymyrmex insanus
Manica bradleyi
Temnothorax rugatulus 
Lasius niger
Monomorium pharaonis
Tapinoma sessile
Camponotus herculeanus
Camponotus laeveticus
Aphaenogaster lamellidans
Pheidole navigans


----------



## Ungoliant

Heinrich said:


> i'm getting my first T tomorrow and i am super exited i joined this page as i would like to have as much knowledge as possible on them and to be able to care for my T the best i can and any advice to a novice like me will be much appreciated


Search the Tarantula Chat and Tarantula Questions & Discussions boards for the species you are getting. (We generally use scientific names here, so you will get better search results if you use that as your search term.)

If it's a terrestrial species, check out this video on basic terrestrial setups. (If it's a sling or juvenile, use something smaller.) The author has several other videos with basic information.

If you have any questions, start a new thread on Tarantula Chat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheyenne Exotics

Hello, my name is Christopher. I am 17 years old, and I live in Cheyenne, Wyoming. 
Been into reptiles for about a 2 years and into arachnids and creepy crawlies for a few months. I dove in headfirst with 6 rare tarantual slings and a bark scorpion. I am new to the hobby but all i do in my free time is ask questions and research. Not to toot my own horn, but i seem to know more (at least about reptiles) than people that have been in the hobby several more years than me! I love learning and taking constructive criticism to better educate myself and further my understanding of all exotics.


----------



## Cheyenne Exotics

Hello from Wyoming,
I have kept European mantids for a couple years now and got into spiders through the P. audux. I used to have panic attacks if i saw a spider and i killed every single one i saw. Now i catch and keep them or release them. It's amazing what a little understanding does. I now have a bark scorpion, stripe tail scorpion, 6 rare tarantulas and soon a sonoran desert centipede


----------



## Stickyweb

Hello everybody! my name is Noah, living in beautiful California San Diego. I have a vast collection of reptiles but I'm slowly getting into the thrill of tarantulas. Thou my mind hasn't absorb the Latin names very well I do know common names of my pets. Verisacolor, cobalt, rose hair, salmon pink birdeater, pumpkin patch, Thai black & zebra. My first tarantulas was wild caught in California deserts jacumba. Kept'em for awhile then release. I'll love to increase my collection perhaps start breeding but in time since I've never bred tarantulas. All the ones I've bought were slings, some still are.


----------



## TreebeardGoddess

Howdy!
I've ended up on this board when I have various arthropod questions. I tend to catch and release any critters I find. I like to identify what I see if I can. I have a BS in Zoology (which I don't use professionally - but I tend to get asked animal questions by friends & family). I try to spread my love and appreciation for all creatures to my workmates. Also trying to take care of a recently captured Scutigera coleoptrata (house centipede)!
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Name

Arachnoboards said:


> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello I have a Chilean Rose Hair tarantula and I am joining this board to talk to other tarantula owners and learn more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnR

Guess it's time for me to imtroduce, I am John! Started reading/lurking on this thread for almost a month now... Got my first T slings from a reptile show early July this year, now I have 7 more slings from a recent purchase from a member here (cough cough GunniesSpiders cough) so you know what that means, I am officially got the T bug in me


----------



## RayneLaRose

Hey all!

My name is Rayne. I love tarantulas but don't own any atm. What I do have and what got me into this hobby is jumping spiders! My prized baby being a bold jumper named Kitty I hand caught and have owned for months now. She eats medium sized dubia nymphs... Crazy girl. Anyways, after her I started researching more about insects and arachnids and found them to be fascinating. I now own all sorts of things from millipedes to a very aggressive furrow orbweaver. I want to learn more and connect with others!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bunniebie

hi! my name is ridley. i've haunted this forum for a month or two and finally decided to join since getting my p. rubiseta juvenile a week ago. i have a lot of appreciation for small creatures, being one myself (4'10"). i also love and take care of phasmids and mantids and want to expand my collection as much as feasibly possible; which is difficult in my state due to strict import laws (good ol' australia). i'm always up for learning or chatting.


----------



## Lmarie

Hi everyone! 
My name is Lisette. I'm 27 and I live in San Diego. I have been reading the arachnoboards for a couple months now, but just recently got the courage to sign up and start posting. I have kept exotic animals all my life but never have I found anything more interesting than I do T's. I did tons of research and finally bought my first T in June. The little guy is doing well (A. Versicolor). He had his first molt with me today. I am excited to learn more here from all of you.


----------



## Tripsflips

Hey all,

I'm Rich. Got here by owning a few mantis, followed by a golden huntsman, looking to pick up a T soon! Thanks for any help on my way


----------



## the19thScorpion

Hello everyone!  JD here...36YO.... I found this forum a couple days ago when I was doing research on keeping pet scorpions. I have wanted one (or a couple) for years and I'm finally buckling down and joining the fray.  I've always loved keeping reptiles, insects , etc.  I grew up keeping generations of praying mantises (started with one I found in the backyard while cutting the grass when I was a pre-teen... she was oddly enough pregnant and made her nest in the tank I put her in... and I went from there until I left home for college)... have kept a couple species of scary spiders.... leopard geckos...bearded dragons... and now I feel I'm ready for stinging pinching scorpions!    Hopefully I will be getting them in the next couple weeks.  Based off the posts I've seen here so far, this is such an awesome place to be and look forward to communicating with you guys.

and PS.. I'm a scorpio and live up to those traits very well.  Another reason why I feel like they should be a part of my domain.


----------



## Charis

Hi, Hello! 

I'm Charis, I'm 24 yrs old and I stumbled upon this forum whilst researching good live plants to pop into my T's tank that will cope with little to no care or support (because I'm a lousy gardener) I've kept tarantulas for 12 years, I currently have 2 who are my absolute babes, even though my G. Pulchra [10] wants to show just how much like Chucky she can be and my B. Emilia [11] is like Theon from Game of thrones, but with more genitalia attatched and he just likes to sit under his cork bark. My wonderful G. Rosea Wanda was a star, and like many, my first and he was a brilliant man in a gorgeous red coat. Unfortunately he is no longer alive and before I could have him framed, my cat decided to eat his poor body T-T 

I've had a multitude of pets in the past, but now I have my T's a corn snake (The best darned gaming pal you've ever had) and my cat. I would LOVE to have more exotics but I have neither the room nor the money for them. I DO however want to get back into the exotic community and so here I am, and if you can all help me find a good reason as to why I SHOULD be allowed a rhinoceros beetle I would highly appreciate it. Apparently because they're big gorgeous beetle friends isn't a valid reason.
I've kept tarantulas for 12 years


----------



## Marvinxox

Hey People of the arachnoboards
I'm Marvin, I'm a 17 year old student and I live in vienna.
At the moment I don't own a tarantula, but I plan on doing so in the near future, but before doing so I want to I want to be sure that I can care forher the way she Needs it, which is also the reason why I signed up here.
My current pets are 7-10 Shrimp in my tank and a praying mantis named Amelié.

Yeah
I hope this introduction isn't too bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kylabear

Hi all,

My name is Nigel I'm 47 yrs old and have finally got my first T.
A Acanthoscurria geniculata sling.
If anyone has any tips and info to help me keep this t healthy and happy I would appreciate it.
Also I'm not to sure how often to feed him/her I gave two tiny crickets today which were devoured with gusto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeanS

Hi...I'm Dean.  I raise anacondas and sulcatas.  About a year ago, we acquired a beardie and a frilly!  And damn me if I was going to pay for meal items from a shop.  I've run a colony of dubias that's grown to over a thousand in the past year.  In addition, I acquired 1.2 hissers...that grew to sixty plus in about 3 months.  So, being that I know everything...it only took me this last year to find my way here.  Looking forward to absorbing all the knowledge I can from you guys!  Thanks ever so humbly for the add!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Kylabear said:


> If anyone has any tips and info to help me keep this t healthy and happy I would appreciate it.


Welcome! Acanthoscurria geniculata is a fun species. It's best to post your tarantula questions on the Tarantula Chat board, but this should get you started.














Kylabear said:


> Also I'm not to sure how often to feed him/her I gave two tiny crickets today which were devoured with gusto.


I fed my sling about twice a week, depending on the size of the meal. (I usually give them small mealworms with the heads crushed to prevent biting/burrowing.)

While you want to try to avoid extreme obesity in juveniles and adults (it makes them more vulnerable to abdominal ruptures during a fall), a fat sling is a happy sling. Its sole purpose is to eat and grow out of the vulnerable stage. The only time my little genic (now 2") refuses food is during pre-molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OKBISh

Hello everyone. It is a pleasure to join this forum. My son introduced me to this wonderful community @Rhysandfish 
He and I have enjoyed numerous exotic pets throughout the years. 

I have very little experience with keeping inverts. Centipedes fascinate me. Cheers!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Swede Baboon

Martin here ... born in 1972,
Have finally qured my arachnophobia
through getting some T's .

I have my own business, love riding motorcycles.. currently a 2016 Hayabusa. Love reptiles. Scorpions ( both the rockgroup and the creauture) i live with my wife and 5 kids in Sweden. So excuse my not so perfect english at some Times

// M

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## khalil

hello arachnoboards' people
my name is khalil, 21yo,i dont have any tarantulas but i'm planning to have one in the future(after i work some things out)so i'm here reading a lot of threads and trying to get as much knowledge, and AB is full of it, lot of experienced people talking, and quick responses.P.S so far i just never wrote a reply so i thought i'd start in here, i usually just put a like rating or keep calm lol.
and i earlier today i read you guys have a cult xD so yeah maybe when i get my first T i can join that,*but *my 1st wouldnt be the goddes 0.1 Pelinobius muticus* .*
i dont know if this is worth noting but since i was young i was fascinated with spiders in general, how they eat,web,molt..etc
and i even raised some brown widows,a redback,a wolf wpider(at least i believe it was a wolf spider x.x) and others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## TicklishWyvern

Hey everyone :3 I'm Zoe, from the UK and I have one Brachypelma smithi/hamorii juvenile, who was sold to me as a female so I'm hoping she is  (Pictures in the gallery for sexing)

I've been fascinated by spiders since I was little, and I am now working towards trying to educate people that they are not to be scared of.

I'm hoping if all goes well soon I may get a Brachypelma emilia and a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens  I'd be very excited, but I want to make sure that Ophelia is definitely a female before I buy more supposed females from the same place. 

Look forward to "meeting" everyone! ^.^

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Abbio

Hi everyone!
I'm new to Arachnoboards this is my first forum of any kind!

I've had my first T my G. rosea for 5 years and I'm currently with my 2 first time slings which i have already created posts about for your advice! 

I decided its about time i get stuck in with the community! and learn from all you lovely people  

See you around!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeltDown

Hello! I'm Jenelle and I live in North Carolina  I've spent a little over half a year doing research (a lot of that involving posts on here) and just got my first T! At first I only joined to get an answer to one of my questions, but now I'm hoping to interact more with the community. I've always loved catching and caring for inverts, reptiles, and amphibians and look forward to easing into the world of tarantulas!! I'm a little shy at first though, so please take it easy with me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gloomcookie

Hi! I am a stay at home mum to 4 boys, and a lot of leggy children as well. I finally found my passion in life, it's for the inverts - going to go back to school and hope to study entomology - love you all, and the knowledge you are passing on!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grace Cannell

Hello everyone! 

My name is Grace, I'm 24 years, a postgraduate student from Portsmouth, UK. I'm just about to finish my masters degree in Clinical Psychology and I'm a learning disability support worker. I thought I would join this forum as I frequently read threads on here when I need advice about my 8 legged friends. I look forward to getting to know people on here, it's been a long time since I was part of an online community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## BenjiFPV

Hi everyone!

My name is Ben and I'm from the UK. My main hobbies are flying model planes and racing drones. I have just bought my first tarantula, it's a  juvenile Mexican red rump (sorry I'm not clued up on the Latin names yet). 

I was made aware of this forum by The Dark Den who I'm guessing most of you will have seen on YouTube. Watching his channel has gotten me really intrigued in spiders even though I have always had a fear of them. I feel like I am slowly getting over it especially as I can now watch my own one grow and mature. 

This seems like an amazing community and I can't wait to get stuck in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neabVeNoM

Hello all!

Hobbyist here, joined to see how others care for their pets.   I'm into beetles myself, and I heard there are others who are here too.    Can't own the wonderful spiders where I am in the states, but I do like looking at the pics.

See you around.  Feel free to PM me any time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Troyantula

Hello Arachnoboardians!
       I've recently acquired a grammostola rosea and every time I had a question my phone directed me to this forum so I decided to come out of the shadows and move from lurking to posting

I would like to thank you all for the answers already provided as well as the patient you will most likely have to exhibit as I bombard you with noobish questions, lol... I've had a T for less then a week and I can already see getting more in the future, they are most definitely fascinating little critters!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Realevil1

With my return to the forum after a really busy year so far, I thought id re-re-re-introduce myself. I'm from Alberta, Canada. I have  been keeping exotics, including inverts, reptiles and amphibians for about 20 years now give or take.
My first T years and years ago was a G. pulchripes and that got me hooked.

What's new with me. My kid turned 1and I bought a house and now have a room I'm renovating as my first ever T-room. The room is just over 100 sq feet, and will be escape proof with programmable lighting. I'm currently working on a system to control the air flow and temperature in the room, but wont be even remotely close till the new year. Anyways, good to be back, my collection is pretty thin at the moment but ill be working on that sooner than later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wern101

Hi Everyone. Greetings from South Africa.
My son recently acquired an Emperor Scorpion and has now twisted my arm to join the forum.  

We live in the bush in South Africa and regularly have close encounters with a variety of creepy crawlies including the dreaded parabuthus transvaalicus. No incidents yet, fortunately.

Hoping to learn all there is to learn about these amazing little creatures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BACKWOODS

Hello all its been a while bout ten years i used to be backwoods all the seasoned vet have heard of me looking to get back into this teach my young girl how truly amazing these special animals are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scotian

Hey guys/gals
My name is Devon, I'm not "new" to tarantulas I've had my girl coming onto 3 years now, but I'm new to other species and I'm starting to now add to my collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chrmm22sr

My name's Chris I'm fairly new to the hobby. I'm here to see and read information from those who have done this for years. I'm definitely green on a lot but am learning more daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris60

Hi All, my names Chris.  I am new to keeping tarantulas although I have kept scorpions in the past.  My setup is nearing completion, and takes into account that my house gets very cold in the winter.  I have setup a glass fronted bookcase with lights under the shelves and a heat mat in attached to the rear. Currently the mat is not on as it is warm enough with just the LED lighting.  Hope to get some nice photos and a bit of video shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LukeD19901

Hi im luke 26 doncaster s/yorkshire england 
Got 2 tarantulas 
B smithi /around 2 inch (sex unknown)
B emeila /around 2 inch (sex unknown ) 
Also have a snow corn ,snake had it for 21 year .
Currently just set up a roach breeding colony (dubia)
Found this forum through google every question i put into search engines always found a anwser on here ,so thought it would be a good idea to join  looking forward to interacting with discussions , hello to everyone 
Atb luke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DadsGlasses

Brand new here. I've been researching T's for a few months now. Picking the brain of a friend. Picked up my first today. Brachypelma albo. Got him into his new enclosure slow and steady. Seems to be ok so far. He did some exploring and now seems to be "sleeping" between his hide and the side of the tank. 

Lots to learn. I look forward to pouring through these forums and doing a lot of reading.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RemyZee

Hello, fellow arachnerds! 
    I've been poking around this site for a couple years now, so decided to finally join  My name is Rachael and I live in VA. I'm a biologist and work in a microbiology and environmental science lab. I got my first T 2 years ago and now have 12. I'm married (almost 10 years) and we love our dogs! Hubby isn't so keen on the spiders, but he loves me. Haha. He does peak in to see me feed them every once in a while.  
    I'm glad to finally be a part of this community, and I look forward to learning, sharing what I know, and looking at pics of bad ass T's!! 
--Rachael

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SaraFuret

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi all,
I'm from Portugal, Love all kind of life form and I work in a science center.
I'm taking care  of an exhibition called "andar às aranhas" since may this year. First time handling arachnids and milipedes, and they are around 65 animais.
I'm loving the experience, and learning a lot each day!
I'm here because of your experience, and want to learn even more!
At  home i have  _o_ne _Hogna radiata _with an eggsac. Training before buying one. I Love _Grammostola pulchra!_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KJAnarchy

Hey everyone! I'm new to the forum and new to keeping T's! 26yo guy from North Georgia and I'm really looking forward to learning more about these amazing creatures!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Georgia B

Well hi. I'm Georgia, I was born and raised in Calgary Alberta and I live here still, and do I have to tell you how old I am? I feel peer pressured. Fine I'm 40 ok?! 

Anyhow I've had a couple of pet T's for several years now, but this summer the number is blossomed to closer to my age. 

Looking forward to connecting with people who get it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Photos94

Hey! The name is Daylin, and im from Winnipeg, Manitoba. Ive recently fallen in love with tarantulas and the hobby. Been watching so many videos on youtube and wanted to get more involved in the community! I recently just got my first T, Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescen (such a beautiful species), and plan on doing some more learning and expanding my collection! 

Definitely cant wait to learn so much more about tarantulas, hopefully make some new friends along the way, and overall just enjoy the new company lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Simon Harrison

Hi my name is Si nickname The Weirdbeard
New to spider keeping i have a red kneed a pink toe and an AWOL curly haired
Looking to learn and make friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SUT

Hello, my name is Alex, you can call me SUT. I just got my new sling (Brachypelma vagans) and I hope to learn a lot here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnodizz

Hi

my name is Drew, arachnophobia is what got me into buying spiders to understand them better. It ended up starting a hobby/passion.

i currently own two  Phormictopus sp.green slings and one Tap.Sp Union Island sling, and have two more Tap.Unions on order as well as 3 OBT slings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OrderofLIfe

hi everyone my name is jessy i live in california

i got into tarantulas in 2014. was walking in petco and just spontaneously bought a rosea.
he passed away in january. i ended up buying two slings a b. hamorii and a b. vagans
and now i always have the urge to buy more T's. and id love to talk to others about their collection and learn as much as i can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leopard

Hi all! Been here quite awhile, though haven't had time for a proper introduction. Name's Leo and I am from good ol' Holland. I am in the keeping hobby since sometime around 2009 and my first tarantula was Br.Smithi (the best of the best haha ). I had to move a lot throughout my life, thus my current collection only consists of ten T's, most of them are pokies and slings.

Looking forward to interacting with other arachnonerds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Targaryen

Hi all, 

My name's Alex, I'm on here because I impulsively picked up a pinktoe that was up for adoption at Petco three days ago. I'm a 25 year old rugby player/art consultant from New England and I'm here looking for tips on attractive and effective housing. I'm a live plants kinda person - excited to get a new setup.  Frankie the pinktoe is presently living in a critter keeper my office, where my amazon fish tank is. I'm loving the consistency in ecosystem/theme.

Excited to learn about a new critter!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## borntoolate89

Hello! I don't know how these forums have eluded me my whole life. I've been obsessed with spiders ever since I was a little girl, but was never able to keep any because my mom is terrified of them. My husband, however, decided to let me get a tarantula and I'm stoked. I just found out a couple days ago that I should be able to start my hobby by the end of the year. I hope he is okay with how many eight-legged critters (give or take) we're actually going to end up with. hahaha

Edit: Name is Autumn, by the way. From Ohio.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deeser

308 pages later... nice to meet you all! Ha

Name's Steve, 29 from near Montreal QC.  Just got into t's last year when I randomly bought a b. Albiceps at the local expo. Now happily own 7 other spp and can only see that number rising... damn junkie that I am... if it's not one thing it's another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinodendron

Hi y'all, 
My name's Logan, I've seen these boards and gained a lot of useful info from them when directed here via google searches, though never joined. Figured I should join up after all these years, haha!
I've been keeping inverts for about 6 years now, but now I'm starting to branch out a bit after keeping only tarantulas and beetles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpiove

Wow it sure has been awhile, glad my account is still active.


----------



## Ungoliant

Targaryen said:


> My name's Alex, I'm on here because I impulsively picked up a pinktoe that was up for adoption at Petco three days ago. I'm a 25 year old rugby player/art consultant from New England and I'm here looking for tips on attractive and effective housing.


Congratulations on your new _Avicularia_. They are cute and fun to keep. However, they don't do well in damp, stuffy enclosures, so you will want to make sure you have plenty of ventilation.

These two threads contain helpful information:

Avicularia Husbandry by @viper69
Avicularia care by @Venom1080

I would strongly encourage you to post a photo of your setup (ideally before adding the tarantula) so that more experienced keepers can check for any issues that might jeopardize the health of your Avic.

If you have any care questions or want feedback on your setup, start a new thread in Tarantula Chat so that it doesn't get lost in the introduction thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cedricgarcia

Hi everyone!

I'm Cedric 27yo - I'm French but i do live now in Australia

I've got many years experience with arachnids in France (spiders, tarantulas, scorpions...) and snakes (boas, pythons and venoms)

Now I live in Australia and I still keep some animals: urodacus, latrodectus, delena, lycosa sp, phlogius...

I will share with you pictures and experience soon 

Cheers

Cedric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maggiefiasco

Hey everyone!

I am Maggie, I'm 33 years old currently living in Salt Lake City, UT although I've lived all over the USA.

I used to be arachnophobic, could not sit in a room with a spider in it, could only get myself away.  It got to be embarassing and silly and eventually I just decided that I could talk or reason myself out of this irrational fear by learning about spiders.  I spent probably 3-4 years on reddit, specifically the r/spiders and r/tarantula communities just sitting in the comfort of my computer chair, looking at pictures and following the conversations.

Eventually spiders did not scare me.  Then I was able to rescue them inside my house using a cup and a piece of cardboard.  A few months after my first spider live rescue, I let a jumping spider jump on my hand.  After that the spell was broken, my fear was cured, and I was just forever obsessed and interested in our 8 legged friends.

I've been considering getting tarantulas for many years, just doing more research and reading here and on r/tarantulas.  A few weeks ago, my boyfriend got me my first T -- a sub adult female G. rosea -- and ever since then its just been love.  Since then we've gotten a G. pulchripes, C. cyaneopubesens, and a handful of A. avicularia slings.  I have all different shapes and sizes of tarantulas in my room, and I spend a good deal of my time researching, visiting pet stores, chatting and generally trying to become the best T keeper I can be.

I owe a lot to communities like arachnoboards.  I'm a totally different person than I was all those years ago, and a lot of it has to do with the excitement, passion and expertise of people here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Lee Barkworth

Hi newbie here from Manchester uk getting back into the inverts have nothing at the moment but will be looking to start up again soon


----------



## BC1579

New keeper here.  I opened my collection this weekend with two juvenile female A. avicularias and a juvenile unsexed T. blondi.  I plan on expanding with a GBB and another arboreal soon.  The avics are living communally, but I may separate them just to avoid any issues.

I look forward to learning from this community and growing my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amatuae Khajit

Hallo! 

I go by Amatuae/Khajit. I really enjoy entomology, particularly lepidoptera and theraposidae. 

Now that I am living in a stable home,  I want to continue learning everything I can and hopefully re-start a personal collection of both live and preserved specimens. ᙙᙖ ᙙᙖ ᙙᙖ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lil Paws

Hello,

I am Jane. Before kids, I've owned other exotic pets, but my most experience with invertebrates was breeding Death's Head roaches as feeders for my bearded dragon and keeping glass shrimp with our fish.

I have been afraid-but-fascinated by spiders most of my life, but my curiosity got the better of me last week when I saw a viral of closeups of spider feet. We ended up looking up more information about Ts, and I was pleasantly surprised how low-maintenance they are for such an intriguing animal. We ordered a Costa Rican Curly Hair sling who will be here next week, and she/he will live in our classroom (we homeschool). We're very excited, and we are planning a trip to our local craft store to look at baseball/softball display cases as possible enclosures.


----------



## PinkT

Since taking care my daughter's PinkToe, I decided to venture further and wanted also my own T's.

At a local Reptile show after doing some research, I decided on a Avicularia versicolor sling and a Grammostola Iheringi female.

Finding them addicting and fascinating to watch when they are not in pet rock mode.

Here for the ride...to learn and share thoughts, ideas, learn from my peers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leov64

Hello new to.this site and to keeping spiders
My carebena visicolor is dark and not feeding much is she starting to get ready to moult
Only had her for 5 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vwcorrado16v

Hi all, I'm a new keep as of yesterday to a beautiful Brachypelma Aboplosum. Un-sexed at the moment, I got the inspiration to get a T after watching Petko on The Dark Den.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caprica19

Hey, guys.  Just got my first tarantula today, an _Avicularia avicularia_.  I've had snakes, fish, and cats before, so I'm excited to try something new.  I'm also pretty used to doing research for my various pets.  This is my first time signing up for a forum, tho.  I'm gonna need all the help I can get.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gemmyfer

Hey, name is Gem, been a long while since I kept T's, many years ago I had over 200 adults but family life took over and I got out of the hobby. Easing in gently this time with some old favorites, N tripeppi (was vulpinus when I had them before) L parahybana and B albiceps. Also have a couple of trues. It's good to be keeping again

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Wout

Hello,

My name is Wout. I live in the Netherlands. I'm trying to learn more about keeping  and breeding spider. I hope I can learn a lot from all of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TinaM

Just joined.  Have had exotic animals all my life. Just got my first T.  She's a juvenile desert blond.  I was looking at several species but didn't want to mail order and this one was at the Reptile Depot near me.  I have 6 other animals, I'm a teacher and I'm retiring next year.  At that time, we'll be living full time in my motor home.  I thought a tarantula would be a good pet for a motor home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver monkey

Hi
I'm Annabelle and I'm from Houston. I worked in pet stores most of my teenage years and never really paid attention to inverts at all other than what I read in some basic care sheets.  My loss.  My best friend loves tarantulas and speaks about them with such passion and enthusiasm that I went out and bought a sub juvenile female Peruvian Pink Toe and an adult female Curly Hair.  I love them!  I love them so much, I also got a Green Bottle Blue, Antilles Pink Toe, Gooty Sapphire, Suntiger. Not all at once, they trickled in.  
As a hobby,I enjoy building/making terrain for miniature war games. So I'm excited to create simple but beautiful and environmentally correct vivariums for my babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chuck131

Greetings,

My name is Chuck I am 56 years old
I am from the USA and live in the State of Maryland
I have always been fascinated with Scorpions
Recently I bought 3 baby Asian Black Forest Scorpions (born 7/9/2017) they are so cool.
I have them in separate enclosures. I have been giving them pinhead crickets and wow they are little pigs chowing them up.
I did a Google search (can I feed my baby Scorpions meal worms) and here I am.
Most likely I am going to get a Tarantula later in the future. I like Spiders also about 2 years ago I caught a Black Widow in my shed very unusual for Maryland
but she had the red hour glass on her little tummy but she did not make it. I guess the stress of her being caught was to much for her.
Anyway, glad to here and hope to share knowledge and get knowledge for my Scorpions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aranea8717

Hello! I'm Katherine, aka Kat. I have a female bold jumping spider named Aranea(latin for spider), and I am obsessed with jumping spiders, wolf spiders, banana spiders, orb weavers, and tarantulas. Saving up money to be able to get the materials to own a few more spiders, hopefully a female wolf and a tarantula(type yet to be decided). Does anyone know of any forums on jumping spider care? I have a few questions I want to clarify on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

Aranea8717 said:


> Does anyone know of any forums on jumping spider care? I have a few questions I want to clarify on.


True Spiders & Other Arachnids


----------



## kingshockey

hey everyone my name is albert i am a stroke survivor and lost the use of my left side so pleaseforgive my typos and gramatical errors no caps etc. haha i know there is one member with a pet peeve on grammar hehe any how i just got an acanhoscurria geniculata last tuesday which i feel well prepared to raise into a full on rumble belly thanks to the gold mine of info thats called arachnoboards so thx to all of you and everything you all have posted oh yeah i live in the san gabriel valley in los angeles county i live and die with every kings game

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Just let me look at it

Hi all I'm Salem! Been lurking these forums for the past few months to gather info, finally decided to join. I just recently got my first scorpion (H. petersii) and my first T (A. avicularia) and everything I've learned here so far has been totally invaluable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeadSouls

Hi new tarantula keeper here. After spending most of my life (I'm 40) afraid of spiders I finally learned about them by watching vids on youtube, yesterday I bought myself a brachypelma albopilosum who I have named Fluffy.
Looking forward to gettting some more soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AW462

Hi, I'm Andy. 39 from Vancouver BC. First interest in T's in the late 1990-early 2000. I have 12 T's. Mostly the common stuff. I've heard these boards can get really nasty. I'm here to learn and connect and share. No judgement wanted nor given.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## eggcellent

Hello,
I have always loved inverts since I was a kid, I used to keep millipedes and spiders I caught in critter containers. Initially I did this without my mom's knowledge but when she found out, she told me to put them in the garage instead.
I used to not own or keep any inverts anymore, but very recently I purchased/won a few.
I have three desert millepedes and won a curly hair spiderling at a reptile expo I attended. As for my other pets, I have two cats and a corn snake.
I joined the board in order to lurk and learn from other members.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

AW462 said:


> I've heard these boards can get really nasty.


They do not, stupid! Now go away!

Kidding of course, welcome to the boards! 

Things do get heated from time to time, but usually it is a result of the following sorts of situations:

1) "I saw a tarantula at the zoo once, I think I'm ready for an Old World species"
2) My tarantula really enjoys being handled.
3) "Despite evidence to the contrary, I firmly believe that split enclosures work. You just have to be able to build things correctly, and  I've built several Lego Star Wars models so I'm going for it!"
4) My tarantula really digs bass guitar.
5) "Possums suck!" (Okay, THAT one has not been an issue, let's keep it that way.)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## Starbeaver

Hello Everyone, I'm Gav from the Netherlands. Excited to be here and learn things before getting my first spider. I was directed here after doing some reading from tomsbigspiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pangogirl

Hi, my name is Joanna. I'm 19 and am new to invertebrates. I've had numerous pet's throughout my childhood. Ready?.... Here's the list! 1 leopard gecko, 2 guinea pigs, 1 budgie, 2 love birds, 1 rabbit, 1 lineolated parakeet, 2 planted fish tanks(too many fish, snails and shrimp to count), 3 whites treefrogs, 1 fire skink, 6 ducks(hatched and raised), 4 quail( hatched and raised), 3 hamsters, and 1 crested gecko. Whew! Thought I'd never get through that. I currently have a desert horned lizard, a service dog, and several millipedes. I'm trying to start a 10 gal vivarium for my millipedes. I miss my planted tanks that I sold when I started college. So I'm hoping that the vivarium will cheer me up. I'd love any suggestions for the viv or millipede keeping in general. Feel free to message me about anything animal related! I know and have learned alot! The millipedes that I have are 2 N. Americanus, 1 Narceus gordanus, 1 Flordia ivory, and 1 _Tylobolus uncigerus. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maus

Hey, I ah... I'm going to move to the UK soon, and having a spider always was something I tough to be interesting. I've noticed that they're allowed to be kept and sold openly in animal shops (or so it seems) in the UK. Is getting one a good idea? I have little time, but as I read on the internet, they're pretty much independent beings... Any recommendations?


----------



## Ungoliant

Maus said:


> Is getting one a good idea? I have little time, but as I read on the internet, they're pretty much independent beings... Any recommendations?


If you have limited time, tarantulas are the perfect low-maintenance pet. It would be best for you to start a thread on Tarantula Chat, so the discussion doesn't hijack this thread or get lost. 
In the meantime, here are some beginner species:

@EulersK made these videos highlighting some beginner species:










@Tomoran also has these recommendations for beginner species:

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MiCks023

Hi all!!
I'm Mike 33 years old and i live in the Netherlands, i've been reading this forum for a while now and i'm also on the dutch Tarantula forum.
I've been in the hobby since 08-26-2017.


----------



## lateapexpredator

Hey everyone,

My name is Kyle, I live in the US, specifically in SW Montana. I'm new to this hobby but am committed to getting a T. Stirmi as my first. I realize this isn't a beginner's T, but I am looking to spare no expense on getting the setup correct and have no issues with the time spent to make sure it is comfortable. I'm hoping it will be an excellent introduction to the hobby and am already planning on my first and second additions to my collection (p. metallica or a. versicolor for the first, and an OBT as the second). Obviously I'll take my time, but the idea of the most interesting, the largest, or the most striking colors gets me excited.

Looking forward to picking your brains and sharing my experiences in the near future.


----------



## CAZoghbi

This forum is fantastic! I am looking to get back into the hobby after my Pink Zebra Beauty passed a couple of years ago. I am amazed at just how much the taxonomy has changed concerning tarantulas, and how different the "best practices" for the husbandry is today. Let me pick your brains and HELLO to all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pineapple

Hay, I'm Phil. I am from Poland. I am 15. I have kept tarantulas since 2017/01/14 when I bought three B. vagans slings (now 2 females and one male) and one Davus pentaloris sling (female). Now I have more tarantulas (most of them are females), ants (I them since 2016) and snalis. I also have an aquarium and one scorpion. Hello everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaime8

Hi. I live near Washington, DC, US. I love to observe spiders and insects. I do not keep them. I found this site when searching for some resources. My favorite weekend activity is just watching nature - a spider watcher, I guess. A pet peeve is when someone sees a spider with ANY brown and says it's a brown recluse so it must be killed. I also hate when people claim they have a spider bite when they just have a red bump. Ok, rant over.
I am looking forward to connecting with fellow enthusiasts and sharing information on wild spiders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## evojoey

Hi everybody! My name's Joe, and I'm from South Jersey. I never thought I'd join an invert forum, but here I am. 

My main hobby is breeding fish. I have 30 tanks right now, and have become pretty good at breeding the rare and hard to find species in the hobby. I used to breed ball pythons in the early 2000's as well. I currently have a pair of albino western hognose snakes, and a pair of neon garters that I'm working with. I've never kept any type of invert aside from feeder roaches for leopard geckos and the like. I also have a pair of Russian tortoises that I find entertaining. 

Over the last couple months I've found myself watching a lot of YouTube videos on tarantulas and have become very interested witn keeping a few. Currently on my want list are GBB's and C.versicolor. 

Looking forward to learning what I can from all the great minds here on this forum. Thanks for having me.


----------



## AmyDerp

hey everyone, my names Amy im 21 and im from suffolk in the UK. i have been in the hobby since Jan 2017 and i currently own 10 beautiful tarantulas (B. Hamorii, B.bohemi, B.vagans, B.albopilosum, P.metallica, H.maculata, L.parahybana, A.calcodes and a c.cyaneopubescence)

i joined so i can learn more about species i dont have or want in the future (theres a loooong list) 
cant wait to connect with people over the world and hear about others experiences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JillGig

Hi! Im Jill..brand new here. I have a B hamorii, G pulchra, A eutylenum, A *urticans, L parahybana, and a B  albopilosum!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikesworld46

Hi Everyone! I am a true newbie in T keeping but I’m very excited and willing to learn along the way as I have just gotten my new babies! Today I was expecting to recieve only one T sling which was the Lasiodora Parahybana but the breeder gave me 2 additional freebie slings  and they are the P.Smithi and the P.Vagans....I’ll be honest I am a bit scared being so new to the hobby. I was already concerned on having one now I have three!!! But anyways if you guys have any good tips to take care of these lovely babes it would most definitely be most appreciated! Well that’s all, maybe I’ll post some pics later on when feed them for the first time.

Cheers Guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

mikesworld46 said:


> Today I was expecting to recieve only one T sling which was the Lasiodora Parahybana but the breeder gave me 2 additional freebie slings  and they are the P.Smithi and the P.Vagans....I’ll be honest I am a bit scared being so new to the hobby. I was already concerned on having one now I have three!!!


The _Poecilotheria smithi_ is a bit of a handful for a new keeper (and I can't advise on their care), but the other two are good beginner species.

For your two terrestrial slings: fortunately, most NW terrestrial slings are pretty similar in terms of setup and care.

To get you started, @Tomoran recently posted a helpful guide for people who are new to slings (long but worth watching, IMO). If you have any additional questions, start a thread on Tarantula Chat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Thekla

Hi,

my name is Julia and I'm from Germany. I just got into this amazing hobby (means I'm a complete newbie), and while scouring the internet for answers to my many questions I always came across this forum... so, I decided to join. 

At the moment I'm a proud owner of two sub-adult, female Ts - a B. hamorii and a D. diamantinensis, named Missy and Donna.  
But I'm pretty sure there'll be more in future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mikesworld46

Ungoliant said:


> The _Poecilotheria smithi_ is a bit of a handful for a new keeper (and I can't advise on their care), but the other two are good beginner species.
> 
> For your two terrestrial slings: fortunately, most NW terrestrial slings are pretty similar in terms of setup and care.
> 
> To get you started, @Tomoran recently posted a helpful guide for people who are new to slings (long but worth watching, IMO). If you have any additional questions, start a thread on Tarantula Chat.



Wow thanks for these *Ungoliant! *By the way I need to correct my mistake in my earlier post I did not get a P. Smithi i meant to say i got a Brachy Smithi hehe anyways thanks again fir the links they are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

mikesworld46 said:


> By the way I need to correct my mistake in my earlier post I did not get a P. Smithi i meant to say i got a Brachy Smithi hehe anyways thanks again fir the links they are awesome!


Oh, well that's a huge difference. _B. smithi_ should give you no trouble.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lexicious

Hey all! 
I'm Lex, originally from England but I moved to the states after meeting my now wife online through the power of facebook. I'm a stay at home dad to our baby girl who will be a year old next month.

I have only recently gotten into T's and have 1 B. smithi sling who has doubled in size in the short time I've had him (I say him but I call him Jenny...)

Before this I was primarily a snake guy, having kept Corn snakes, Common boas, Anaconda, Blood, Ball, Reticulated and Burmese pythons. As much as I'd love to still have a large collection of snakes our home just doesn't have the space so I'm down to just some garter snakes.

I'm hoping to eventually get G.pulchra and B.albopilosum in my collection as they're beautiful species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpySpidey

Hey, guys, Y'all, I'm new here and new to the study of arachnids.  Actually, I just "randomly" developed the interest a few weeks ago.  Up till then, i have always been somewhat afraid of spiders...but they really aren't that bad, in fact, some (like the jumping spiders--hence my name  are actually kind of CUTE)!!!


----------



## JeepguyP

Long time Scorpion fanatic.  Upon discovering the presence of bark scorpions (Carolina Devil?) around the Lake Greenwood area, I was collecting them whenever I wasn't fishing. After that, seeing a Emporer scorp in a pet shop for the first time as a young boy really set the hook in me.


----------



## Chuck131

Welcome, spiders are very cool. My preference however are Scorpions.


----------



## cold blood

JeepguyP said:


> I was collecting them whenever I wasn't fishing.


My kinda person you are












Pine



__ cold blood
__ Jul 25, 2016
__ 5


----------



## LiamMail

I'm not 100% sure if I'm doing this right, but hey everybody!  I have lurked on these forums before, but I've never actually posted anything.  I currently have a _Grammostola rosea _that my girlfriend and I are keeping as a forever pet from someone who can no longer take care of it.  The T eats crickets very well, but we wanted to try our hand at a sustainable roach colony for her to feed on.  We now have a (way too successful) breeding colony of _Gromphadorhina portentosa_, and despite the fact I've gotten the T to eat one once she doesn't seem to be able to handle them now.  What would be the best forum on here for me to discuss this with others?


----------



## Arachamy

I don't own any arachnids, but I sometimes end up interacting with them through my volunteer work at an animal rescue. We accepted four new tarantula surrenders this week, so I'm in research mode.


----------



## Rachaelm

Hey everyone!
Well, my name is Rachael and I've never owned a T in my life..unless you consider feeding a cellar spider every now and then, in the corner of my room a pet  I'm a complete newbie. I've always been fascinated in exotic pets though, and have recently, after a LONG wait, been able to order one of my favorite T's, a G. pulchra! I don't have it yet but I joined this forum to ensure any questions I may come across are answered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

LiamMail said:


> I'm not 100% sure if I'm doing this right, but hey everybody!  I have lurked on these forums before, but I've never actually posted anything.  I currently have a _Grammostola rosea _that my girlfriend and I are keeping as a forever pet from someone who can no longer take care of it.  The T eats crickets very well, but we wanted to try our hand at a sustainable roach colony for her to feed on.  We now have a (way too successful) breeding colony of _Gromphadorhina portentosa_, and despite the fact I've gotten the T to eat one once she doesn't seem to be able to handle them now.  What would be the best forum on here for me to discuss this with others?


Chat

I always tell people that unless you have close to 50, a roach colony is too much unless you are ready to sell the surplus.

Your t is one of the slowest growing ts, with one of the lowest food requirements.   Because of this, when they are feeding, people tend to feed a lot....because of this, no t you could own will fast as long or as frequently as a rose hair (which comprises several confused Chilean species)...so if it stops eating, its not because it can't handle the prey, it just doesn't want it.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Messerschmitt

Hello, you may call me Daniel or Messer for short.

I currently reside in Texas and for close to a year now I've had a thing for tarantulas. I used to be afraid but my girlfriend has turned me on to them and their beautiful colors. We have 6 different kinds, 5 of them being mine. Still have a list of like 15 others I wouldn't mind owning one day.

Hope to learn much more from this forum. I already own plenty of books and have been reading online all over for a good year now. Loving this hobby. Not like I need any more hobbies outside of what I have had but this particular one doesnt "take up too much space" like car parts would or fishing/aquarium supplies.

PS: I see a few posts up some fishermen, aw yeah! Lately I've been going for LMB and trying to catch myself a Pumpkinseed Sunfish, the only one I have yet to catch in my area.


----------



## grumpycow3

i am (the goverment could be watching) from east scotland and have had 5 tarantulas, 2 G.rosea although one is dead, a G.pulchripes, a B.hamorii and a c. Cyaneopubescens but plan one having a lot someday. Good day gentlemen and gentlewomen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raven Jess

Hello! My name is Jessa. I am here to learn more about t's and other inverts. I look forward to reading up! 




Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Dennis Nedry

Hello my name is Alistair, I'm here to learn about all the amazing invertebrates people keep and maybe talk to a few people along the way. I've only got one tarantula which does nothing at all and I absolutely adore it. I've been fascinated with invertebrates ever since I first started poking and prodding some rather nasty bugs in my garden


----------



## HDemon2619

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello, im new in this hobby, i just got interested in tarantulas for quite some times and im planning on buying some in this upcoming week. Nice to meet you all!

Im sorry im awkward :/


----------



## Percy

Yo.

I'm not able to own Ts or most bugs.. but I'm a big fan of roaches and beetles. Isopods too. I usually have native species, but I'm looking to sort of outsource a bit and nab a few beetles that are not native to my state. Although my state is the worst state if you want to own exotics.. but hi!


----------



## cold blood

Messerschmitt said:


> PS: I see a few posts up some fishermen, aw yeah! Lately I've been going for LMB and trying to catch myself a Pumpkinseed Sunfish, the only one I have yet to catch in my area.


party on!!





Percy said:


> Yo.
> 
> I'm not able to own Ts or most bugs.. but I'm a big fan of roaches and beetles. Isopods too. I usually have native species, but I'm looking to sort of outsource a bit and nab a few beetles that are not native to my state. Although my state is the worst state if you want to own exotics.. but hi!


Yeah, but great if you love to eat lobster.   Portland is a beautiful place, a good friend of mine lives there...being from WI, the people there just know him as "cheddar".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## just1more

Hi all, my name is Stephan. I live in Denver Colorado. Started out with a black widow that my buddy found. Learned an important lesson about pre-molt and prey with her. Bout a year after she passed I purchased my first T, a N chromatus. Then asked the wife for just 1 more lol. Now I have 8 T's. Been an interesting journey getting over a life long fear of spiders. Now they are one of my favorites!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

*Hello all,*

Since when I was young, I used to love to catch a house nearby spiders to have them as pets, by throwing an ant or two into all webbed burrow and lure a spider out.

I didn’t know back then, but now I know it was Paracoelotes spinivulva.













And here I am all grown up, waiting for my tarantulas to be arrived. Having a tarantula pet is really a dream come true for me. I *REALLY* wanted one ever since I was young.

I am so gald to be a part of awesome friendly know a lot Arachnoboards.com community!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spiderstu

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi im stu i am new here as i ourchased a spider for me and one for my son never had anything like this before but due to low maintenance and virtually easy to keep I thought I would give it a go he has a Chaco golden knee and I have a curly hair


----------



## Leonardo Rissao

Good afternoon

 I'm Brazilian, my name is Leonardo. I'm a biology student and I really like beetles, I wanted to start with a Dynastes hercules, I wanted help on how to get it, or how to get a thank you.


----------



## Valaros

Hello my name is Travis and I have had a small "zoo" together with my fiance also a member on here, for a few years now. I have always had animals from my first iguana when I was 7 or 8 to the 30+ animals I own now. T's are a relative new addition for us. But I have always loved them. Also have many other inverts, other than that I'm 35 live in Maryland but am from Texas and will always be home. Been gone 15 years and the accent is still strong lol. Other hobbies include guns, medieval weapons combat, and the outdoors.


----------



## Noah Loiselle

Hello my name is Noah and I am new to the world of keeping tarantulas and other inverts. I have always been fascinated with these creatures, and its just recently that I have decided that I would love to get into the hobby and start with at least one T and see where it goes from there. As I said I am in the information gathering stage and so all and any information on here is awesome for me at the moment, in making that life changing first choice of which T to get. I look forward to learning as much as I can about the hobby and chatting with you all. P.S I am from Canada. Other hobbies include outdoor activities such as hiking, reading and a strong passion for reptiles and amphibians and culture.


----------



## silverhaze269

Hi all! I'm Amy, and I'm brand new at keeping T's, so I thought this would be an awesome place for resources. I've never really been one for spiders, but for some reason the bigger they are, the less intimidated by them I am - so to help me get more comfortable with spiders in general, I'm now the proud owner of a B. Smithi (I think - I was told it's a "mexican flame tarantula"). I also have 2 ball pythons, a corn snake, 2 crested geckos, and 2 kitties - so although I'm brand new to keeping tarantulas, I'm not new to keeping exotic pets - I've also had green anoles and green tree frogs in the past.

I look forward to browsing around on the boards and reading up as much as I can!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GRobbins

Greetings! It doesn't look like anyone has posted much since 2005.. but I keep getting told to use this as a resource, so here I am.
My name is Gauge and I've decided to go about starting the path to become an entomologist. I've always had a huge fascination with scorpions and spiders and such and have recently found an interest in giant centipedes as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bizzritnizz

Hi my name is Brittany I am 23 living in Nebraska, USA I currently have a female Nhandu Coloratovillosus named Sansa. It's been a few years since I've had a T, I was heartbroken after my last one which was a male Chilean Rose Hair named Peaches (my very first T I thought he was a girl for the longest, still my sweetest most stable T I ever had and died due to unknown reasons and I hadn't had another until Sansa) and during Peaches I got an Avicularia avicularia spiderling and I was afraid that I would end up killing it so I gave it back due to my lack of knowledge on raising a spiderling. I've grown up a bit and I've been researching Ts for a while now. I love coming here for advice and help I haven't been in a few years but I just got my new T 2 weeks ago so I'm excited to be back in the community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokie11

Hey there. My name is Paula and I'm 17 years old. I am slim (I suppose) and medium high (169 cm), I have brown wavy hair and bangs along with brown and green eyes.I live in Czech republic, in a small village. I am studying on gymnasium, and I want to become a veterinarian. I have always had a lot if animals since I was young, and I still have a lot these days. I have a lot of tarantulas (around 15 now, because I had to say goodbye to few of my MM), and I'm really addicted to this hobby. I got my first tarantula 5 years ago.

(Next week is the biggest reptile show in our state *soo many new additions* * so excited*)

Other than tarantulas, I have some scorps, geckos, and stick insects too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

GRobbins said:


> Greetings! It doesn't look like anyone has posted much since 2005..


What???   This thread _originated_ in 2005, since then there has been 312* PAGES *of replies...its an active thread and a _very_ active forum.....In fact I would challenge you to find almost any forum as active as this one.

Welcome to the boards.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LdLrLyChLd

Hello! 28 year old garden and creature nerd!
New to the hobby, recently acquired 2 spiderlings:
A. Geniculata and
Y. Diversipes
Hopefully many more to come (hopefully with support from
Roommate and partner lol)
Been researching for years and finally got these 2 beauties.


----------



## Teddy Vo

what up y'all, I'm ted, I own lots of stuff except for T's, open to trades and purchases, thats all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Levi The Human

Hello all, 
My name is Levi. I have just joined after finding the forum via a search for Tarantula keeping information. I am located in Fresno, CA. 
I have not kept a Tarantula since I was 15, which was 20 years ago. My interest in spiders has been peaked again because my two sons have been into watching the jumping spiders in our backyard and we observed some wild T’s migrating recently on a hike by our house. So far my boys and I have been keeping three Bold Jumping Spiders and have decided to add a T or two to our collection. I will be checking out the classifieds for a good couple of T’s for us beginners. We have already acquired the housing materials. Thank you for the great resource of information here, we are learning more everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

cold blood said:


> What???   This thread _originated_ in 2005, since then there has been 312* PAGES *of replies...its an active thread and a _very_ active forum.....In fact I would challenge you to find almost any forum as active as this one.
> 
> Welcome to the boards.


Okay, @cold blood , I guess it's time to let you know the site's darkest  secret. It is a ghost site. All of these posts. All of the threads. Everything. It's me. Except for your posts and threads. You and I are the only two active members here. Everytime somebody left the site, I've taken up their identities so the site does not die entirely. Nobody actually joins anymore, you were actually the last person to start an account, so to make it seem constantly fresh, this thread was created by me for me to join and introduce myself. I'm the guys/gals who encourages/discourages handling. My tarantula loves to listen to bass guitar and I plan to tie up mice and feed them to my tarantulas. I berate myself for considering an OW as a first tarantula and suggest to myself that if I am careful, I can successfully keep them. It is a terrible burden, but somebody has to do it. I am also of course the webmasters. Scott and Debby have been gone after about a year after they started the place. That's right, " @MrDeranged " moved on to start a Death-Metal ukulele band and " @Satanika " tours the country with a troupe of Molly Ringwald impersonators.  I also moderate myself (rather poorly) and have had to whack myself with the ban stick on a few occasions.

But it has been a lot of work. I'm getting tired of the facade and my time too shall pass and you will inherit the burden until a worthy successor arrives to replace you. I'm also sick of ordering tarantulas from myself in the classifieds forum only to sell them back to me, by the way

How's THAT for a plot twist?!

Oh, I almost forgot...welcome to the site, me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Snoozy

Hello all- my name is Suzanna. Have read about and wanted trantulas for years and finally got 2 about 2 or 3 months ago and have acquired a 3rd just this past week! Totally in love and addicted now! I have a Brazilian Giant White Knee (Aragog), a Greenbottle Blue (Ophelia), and my newest is a Pumpkin Patch (Jack). Already researching for what I want next!! Read SO much on this site that it just made sense to join!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iGotTarantulas

Hello everyone, I'm Al and I got into tarantulas through a YouTube video a while ago, my old T that was a sling died mysteriously, I gave it water, fed it every 3 days, etc. But anyway I'm getting a green bottle blue and I'm still looking for a good seller :/, so if you know one please hit me up. (My old sling was a 3/4" Chaco golden knee)


----------



## Venom1080

BoyFromLA said:


> *Hello all,*
> 
> Since when I was young, I used to love to catch a house nearby spiders to have them as pets, by throwing an ant or two into all webbed burrow and lure a spider out.
> 
> I didn’t know back then, but now I know it was Paracoelotes spinivulva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I am all grown up, waiting for my tarantulas to be arrived. Having a tarantula pet is really a dream come true for me. I *REALLY* wanted one ever since I was young.
> 
> I am so gald to be a part of awesome friendly know a lot Arachnoboards.com community!!!


Friendly huh, that's a first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BoyFromLA

Venom1080 said:


> Friendly huh, that's a first.


Well, let’s be ‎٩(ˊᗜˋ*)و

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Gossamer

Hey everyone, I'm from Ontario, Toronto area. I've had a small collection (9) of Ts for about 3 years now. I have a huge soft spot for my E. Campestratus. Even my friends who are arachnophobic admit that she's pretty cute. I can't say I've been interested in inverts in the past - to be honest my origin story is rather petty. During a zookeeper's presentation in high school many years ago, the keeper took out an adult tarantula and asked if anyone would like to hold it. The class was terrified, I was terrified - but I volunteered to hold the T because everyone else was scared and I wanted to look cool . I'm sorry, I was young and didn't know any better  But the moment that fuzzy baby walked onto my palms, I was in love. I really wish I could remember what sp. it was.

Many years later, I've rediscovered my love for Ts, and I have a very strict see-see-no-touch policy. Hope to learn more from the community here  good for info, but bad for keeping my collection small, lol.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tubbs

Hello from Oxford, England.  Love the site; what a terrific resource it is!  I've had a couple of Ts in the past, and a whole bunch o' mantids.  This year I've found myself getting really enthusiastic about "true" spiders, and have enjoyed getting to know my local British species.  I've also acquired a few species of speedy Sparrasids - I'm a little nervous of them, and I hope that my confidence keeps growing faster than they do  Also proud owner of some awesome (but tiny) orangey _Phidippus regius_ which are the ones I'd really like to breed (although my fear is that all 4 turn out to be female!)  Definitely room on my shelves for a few more species, but I never see many for sale that aren't horrifically huge/venomous or only emerge for a few seconds each year.  Anyway, happy spidering everyone!


----------



## DratzKennedy

I am really not sure if i am doing this correctly, but i am trying to figure out how i can go about making posts. Any help is appriciated




GRobbins said:


> Greetings! It doesn't look like anyone has posted much since 2005.. but I keep getting told to use this as a resource, so here I am.
> My name is Gauge and I've decided to go about starting the path to become an entomologist. I've always had a huge fascination with scorpions and spiders and such and have recently found an interest in giant centipedes as well.


----------



## DratzKennedy

Okay, lol....quick question, how do i make a post on a forum, i am new to arachnoboards and still trying to learn the ins and outs. I have made a profile and figured all of thag stuff out but i am wanting to learn nore about how i can start threads and make posts. I appriciate any help given. 




silverhaze269 said:


> Hi all! I'm Amy, and I'm brand new at keeping T's, so I thought this would be an awesome place for resources. I've never really been one for spiders, but for some reason the bigger they are, the less intimidated by them I am - so to help me get more comfortable with spiders in general, I'm now the proud owner of a B. Smithi (I think - I was told it's a "mexican flame tarantula"). I also have 2 ball pythons, a corn snake, 2 crested geckos, and 2 kitties - so although I'm brand new to keeping tarantulas, I'm not new to keeping exotic pets - I've also had green anoles and green tree frogs in the past.
> 
> I look forward to browsing around on the boards and reading up as much as I can!


----------



## Venom1080

DratzKennedy said:


> Okay, lol....quick question, how do i make a post on a forum, i am new to arachnoboards and still trying to learn the ins and outs. I have made a profile and figured all of thag stuff out but i am wanting to learn nore about how i can start threads and make posts. I appriciate any help given.


Go to tarantula chat on the main forum page. Click create new thread in the upper right corner.


----------



## DratzKennedy

Venom1080 said:


> Go to tarantula chat on the main forum page. Click create new thread in the upper right corner.


Ok, thank you for your help.


----------



## TheRedKnee

Hey everyone, Sam here from the UK. Been interested in the hobby for a while now but finally took the challenge and have my first T on the way! I have a sling Mexican Red Knee arriving next week, very excited! Thought i'd join the forum to gain some more wisdom as I'm always willing to learn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrmeleon

Hello from Massachusetts! I'm semi-new to the site, and finally figured out that this probably should have been my first post lol. I currently keep some species of antlions (no idea what) and a small group of whirligig beetles. This site has been a great resource for me in terms of keeping aquatics and general useful info on inverts! Hope to learn more about inverts from other parts of the world ( because there's literally nothing here up north).


----------



## RoVa85

Whats up, Yall!. I'm not new, but I haven't really ever used arachnoboards as anything other than a resource for research. I feel like its time to get a little more active. This place is a wonderful source of knowledge, and I have learned a ton from the members here. I look forward to being able to help some new hobbyists. Give back, you know?  So yeah, I live in Connecticut. I own a bunch of tarantulas, some scorpions, some true spiders, and recently acquired my first centipede (Scolopendra sp mint legs). I've recently been trying my hand at breeding. I have had some successes (Poecilotheria regalis and Hapalopus sp colombia "large") and some failures (Chromatopelma cyaneupobescens), but I don't give up easy. I look forward to sharing some of my experiences and hearing from you guys.
Best!
RoVa85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lory13

Been using these forums for research purposes for a while now, off work and stuck at home until September so figured I'd join in before I start going stir crazy. I live in the great white north, despise the cold though.
Recently had a baby, but otherwise have T's, cats, parrots and reptiles to take care of. Tend to spend a lot of time online in between running around after everything here.
Few of my interests include videogames (a lot of RPGs and MMOs), gardening (huge fan of growing my own produce in the summer, especially more unusual or heirloom varieties) and cooking/baking. Look forward to learning from you all and hopefully contributing to the community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CoryD

Hello all! My name is Cory. I'm in Wisconsin, and I have various interests including reptiles, bicycling, disc golf, camping and now, invertebrates. I found the boards here while reading up on spiders and Scorpions trying to convince the wife that we need some! It was easy to convince her with the scorps but the Tarantulas are a pretty tough sell. Which I think is a bit strange, but I'll take what I can get Thanks for having me, and maybe I'll see you around the boards.


----------



## Chimera

Hello everyone! I'm a 21-year-old female from Utah and I have been interested in inverts for a long time... I've yet to own one, but I hope some people here can help me decide where to start! I've done a lot of research on here, and I decided it was finally time to sign up. I love animals of all types, especially my cat and my blue-tongued skink! I also love listening to music (particularly Broadway and movie scores), reading (Jurassic Park's probably my favorite), and am in a very serious relationship with my bed currently (I like sleeping, 'kay?). Anyway, I hope to make some friends on here and hopefully learn a lot more about all types of inverts!


----------



## BGHAdam

Hey everyone! My name's Adam, I'm 19 and I've been reading these forums for a couple years now. The amount of knowledge and wisdom about keeping inverts here is unrivaled! I finally decided to join up because I think I'm gonna get my first tarantula soon (thinking aphonopelma chalcodes or g pulchra) and I'd like to be a part of the community. I was a severe arachnophobe for years but I ended that a few years back and I've loved tarantulas and scorpions ever since. I already have a flat rock scorpion, a woma, and a caulker cay boa constrictor and they are all awesome! I plan to expand my scorpion collection as well as get into keeping centipedes in the future because they are some of the coolest animals on the planet. My other hobbies are growing superhot peppers, hunting, fishing, airgunning and just being out in nature. I really look forward to learning more from you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mersch

Hello again, I joined this site years ago when I had my last T,  a Chilean Rose named Mr T the Dinosaurian Tarantula, LOL by my 4 year old grandson. (His reasoning, T for tarantula, and this spider is a big as a dinosaur to other spiders, right Grandma?, LOL). Well, Mr T died 4 years ago    .  He was 19th or 2oth over my 57 years. I haven't gotten any T's since yet, just a cat. Been  missing having one around, so I'm back  thinking about which one or two I would like to get. don't know why I haven't been around lately. I love this forum! Glad to be back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

CoryD said:


> Hello all! My name is Cory. I'm in Wisconsin, and I have various interests including reptiles, bicycling, disc golf, camping and now, invertebrates. I found the boards here while reading up on spiders and Scorpions trying to convince the wife that we need some! It was easy to convince her with the scorps but the Tarantulas are a pretty tough sell. Which I think is a bit strange, but I'll take what I can get Thanks for having me, and maybe I'll see you around the boards.


Hey there, great to see the number of Wisconsinites on the site continues to rise...just a few years ago I felt like the only one.

Message me if you are in or around SE WI, I can help you out with ts...and maybe a scorp


----------



## MaccaJnr

Hi all, Macca here. Total newbie doing some research while I wait for the local store to get some Ts in stock. Found this place while searching for any possible problems with locating my new friends next to my computer where I play my music. I'm sure I'll be asking lots of questions and combing through the knowledge already here.


----------



## Dakota K

Hello everybody! My name is Dakota, and I'm 21. I've basically been the "weird girl" my whole life, with snakes, lizards, and geckos as my most loved pets yet never really had any interest in invertebrates. Last year I bought my first tarantula after obsessively watching The Dark Den, and deciding that they're not so different from the other critters I've kept before. Buying my B. vagans has been such a fascinating experience, and I'm excited to expand my collection and use this forum to educate myself on the truly captivating nature of tarantulas and other arthropods.  <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LiamMail

cold blood said:


> Chat
> 
> I always tell people that unless you have close to 50, a roach colony is too much unless you are ready to sell the surplus.
> 
> Your t is one of the slowest growing ts, with one of the lowest food requirements.   Because of this, when they are feeding, people tend to feed a lot....because of this, no t you could own will fast as long or as frequently as a rose hair (which comprises several confused Chilean species)...so if it stops eating, its not because it can't handle the prey, it just doesn't want it.


cold blood, thanks very much for the tips!  I apologize for my extremely late reply!  We are probably close to 50 hissers now, and we're mostly just worried about how cramped they're probably all getting.  I've definitely heard from both my colleague in our bug zoo and from other tarantula enthusiasts that _G. rosea_ tend fast for a long time.  I'll try posting a thread in T Chat and see where it goes!  Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spidergweb

Hi everyone! I'm Gwen and I'm from California. My boyfriend and I got our first T (_B. albopilosum - _most likely hobby form) in May and I've been addicted ever since. The collection has grown since then, and I just got my first two arboreal Ts 3 weeks ago. Our little collection is now at 6 Ts. I'm very fascinated by these creatures and I love learning about them, not to mention keeping them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Digger77

Hello Everyone.

My name is Paul and I'm from Ohio. I've been playing with spiders and bugs since I was a little boy. I was that boy who had at least one of every local bug know to man. 

When my daughter was little we would go on bug safari to catch garden spiders and  praying mantis keeping them in aquariums  until she turned 12 and became more of a little woman. Then bugs weren't cool any longer and she moved on to  fluffy animals.

I however never lost my love for the.  creepy crawley's and after much ressurch I now own a Vicularia Vicularia (pink toe)  and an Asian forest scorpion. I got both about 3 months ago and my pink toe molted the first week I got her.

I'm looking forward to meeting many of you guys and gala on here and learning more about the big T's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

Digger77 said:


> When my daughter was little we would go on bug safari to catch garden spiders and praying mantis keeping them in aquariums until she turned 12 and became more of a little woman. Then bugs weren't cool any longer and she moved on to fluffy animals.


No kids here, but  i _can_ relate.  The neighbor girls were all about the tarantula room...they hit about 12 and almost overnight the room went from fascinating, to eeeewwwww!  Gross! 


Digger77 said:


> Vicularia Vicularia (pink toe)


Its Avicularia, avicularia

Welcome to the boards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Digger77

A


cold blood said:


> No kids here, but  i _can_ relate.  The neighbor girls were all about the tarantula room...they hit about 12 and almost overnight the room went from fascinating, to eeeewwwww!  Gross!
> 
> 
> Its Avicularia, avicularia
> 
> Welcome to the boards.


actually I knew that just not sure why I didn't type it that way.. thanks for the correction


----------



## MantisRCool

Hi everyone! I am from Prague, Czech Republic and I've just started keeping tarantulas recently. I've been keeping and breeding praying mantids for two years and a couple months ago I added tarantulas to my little zoo  At the moment I have Nhandu chromatus, B. albospilosum, P. Ornata, P. rufilata, 2 P. Mettallica, M. balfouri, P. murinus and H. lividum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## leafmialone69

Howdie, Natalia here from Orange County, California. 20yrs old
I always have questions about my tarantulas so I'm here to get some help!
I bought my 1st tarantula 7 months ago and now I have 9!
So help a girl out with her important and/or ridiculous questions
Thanks


----------



## RSFoolish

Hi, my name is Shyla. I’m from Canada. 
I’m not currently owned by any spiders but I can’t wait to get into the hobby. Just trying to learn as much as I can before I take the plunge .


----------



## Stavka69

How do everyone. Nice to be here. Reasonably new to keeping spiders (T's). Joined to pick brains and share useful stuff.


----------



## Sinned

Hello folks, my name is Dennis. I'm from the Netherlands and just taken an interest in T's. 

Here to learn and have a good time on the boards. Decided to read up on it all, before taking the big step.


----------



## benjaminfrogs

Hello all 

Ive been lurking for years and have never really introduced myself till now 

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Larry Mac

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team





Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello..  Im new here im from the philippines...  I started keeping last july as a bday present for my self
.  My first T.  is a B. Auratum...  Right now i have 14 sp.  ..my latest are 3 local sp. 
Sp. Mindanao south.... Sp Negros.... Orphnaecus Philippinus..   Im so happy and honored to be a part of Arachnaboards....


----------



## Prophet

Hey guys just introducing myself. I found this board while looking for information about emperor scorpions. I've always been fascinated with them but have always been terrified of them. I decided to finally get over the fear and turn all my old saltwater tank equipment into a habitat for a few of them. Hoping to learn lots of good info here.


----------



## scott lane

Hello all my name is Quinton Scott Lane I've been out of the hobby my first T was a g.pulchra turned out to be male unfortunatley had him till he  reached maturity then he died got out for a while now i'm coming back into it with my a.seemani named arachne named from the greek mythology tale arachne and athena. glad to be here


----------



## Coiled Colt

Hello to all existing members of the forum.

I've just been given my first tarantula as an early xmas present from my other half. She's a mexican flame knee tarantula (Brachypelma Auratum), the spider not my other half 

Have always wanted a T and she has finally caved in to my nagging. She's fine with her but our 4 boys are less than thrilled. Although I am hoping to expand both my knowledge and collection in the near future.

Have had her for a few days now letting her settle in, but managed to coax her onto my hand this morning.


----------



## MyUsername

Hello!
My name is Lindsay. I'm from Quebec. Working hard to combat my arachnophobia I have decided to adopt a tarantula. I'm considering either a Palomino Blonde or a Pink Zebra Beauty. However today in a pet shop I came across a Mexican Fireleg that was being kept poorly so my bleeding heart is kind of falling in love and I want to save it. I've signed up here because I really want to make sure I give any spider a happy home. Any advice I can receive from your experience will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you for taking the time to read this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AntagoNate

Hello Arachnoboards.

My name is Nate. I'm 26, from Australia and entirely new to the hobby. Given my location there's many Ts I want but will never have :') and I'm a little too nervous to start with an old world so I joined in the hopes of finding some info and advice on keeping some of the more common and less venomous true spiders native to my country/state. Also here to pass the time looking at pretty T photos!

My main interests and hobbies are drawing, writing, watching copious amounts of YouTube content (I found this forum through TheDarkDen channel) and gaming when I get the time outside of work. 

I'm looking forward to learning a lot here


----------



## GenXtra

Greetings,

Recent interest has drawn me to this forum, hence this intro. 
I do not have a specimen as of yet, but I am reading as much as possible on the net & have ordered The Tarantula Keeper's Guide, before deciding which T & taking the plunge. In the future, any/all assistance to my inquiries is much appreciated.

Regards,
Todd


----------



## emollie

I'm Emily and I'm totally new here! I've been watching people keep tarantulas all my life and researching and researching, and I'll finally have the chance to get one of my own next year so now I'm here to help gather resources and friends to make sure I know exactly what I'm doing before I start! The only dudes I have right now are my hermit crabs, which I love dearly. Spides are next on the list!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KaosOrion

*Well Im going to add my ( or lack there of) two cents and introduce myself. My name is Shannon and I'm new to the world of T ownership. I don't own any Ts as of right now because my living situation isn't ideal but when that changes I'm planning on buying either a G. rosea or Brachypelma smithi.
For now though I'm looking up any and all information on tarantulas and learning from everyone here.*​


----------



## Muppet

Hello,

I'm new to tarantulas and the forum, but keep a few invertebrates and other herps. I don't expect I'll post much here, but I do want to be able to ask questions. I'm looking for a Grammostola pulchra for my first spider, and it's been difficult to find, despite it being touted as a great beginner species. In some hobbies, the harder they are to breed (as I'm learning G. pulchra is), the less a species is recommended for beginners. Ease of keeping seems to be the dominant factor in making such recommendations in the tarantula world, I see. It's foiling my evil plan!!! Ah, well. I'd rather wait for a healthy specimen from a quality source. Anyway, I'm looking forward to better access to seeing cool pictures and the other goodies forums provide.


----------



## cold blood

Muppet said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to tarantulas and the forum, but keep a few invertebrates and other herps. I don't expect I'll post much here, but I do want to be able to ask questions. I'm looking for a Grammostola pulchra for my first spider, and it's been difficult to find, despite it being touted as a great beginner species. In some hobbies, the harder they are to breed (as I'm learning G. pulchra is), the less a species is recommended for beginners. Ease of keeping seems to be the dominant factor in making such recommendations in the tarantula world, I see. It's foiling my evil plan!!! Ah, well. I'd rather wait for a healthy specimen from a quality source. Anyway, I'm looking forward to better access to seeing cool pictures and the other goodies forums provide.


They _are_ around, just not cheap.  Be patient, they pop up fairly regularly.

Ease of breeding plays no role in whether a t is a good beginner or not....I could name hundreds of easy to breed ts that would not be suitable (like H. mac or OBT) and many that are rarely bred that are the best.   T. cyaneolum just might be the best beginner species...but they're rare, tend to only come over as adult females, so they're almost never ever bred....the only breeding I have heard of was in the UK this summer...Its really all about the general temperament of the species in question more than anything else.

Often pulchra _is_ overlooked, but its because most beginners prefer to start out with a less expensive one first...but you are right, pulchra_ is_ a good beginner...pulchripes is just as good though at a fraction of the price.   They also grow _a lot_ faster than pulchra as well.  They're also more active.













G. pulchripes #3



__ cold blood
__ Nov 11, 2017
__ 1






When you hear ts touted as good beginners because they're hardy, it can be *very* misleading, as almost all ts _are_ very hardy.  Most lists you see on the internet of "good beginner species" are absolute garbage and _clearly_ not written by actual tarantula owners.

Beware, there's a ton of bad info out there on ts, way more bad than good...care sheets for example...they're all over the internet, but they are *total* crap and in many cases, following them will _actually_ kill your t.

This is one of those places you can look to for quality info...real info from real keepers....that you can interact with and have explain things as opposed to a care sheet that's rigid and not very good at explaining its self.   There's enough good keepers here that any poor info is quickly corrected and generally explained...that's what you want.   Good luck finding your first and welcome to the boards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood

KaosOrion said:


> *Well Im going to add my ( or lack there of) two cents and introduce myself. My name is Shannon and I'm new to the world of T ownership. I don't own any Ts as of right now because my living situation isn't ideal but when that changes I'm planning on buying either a G. rosea or Brachypelma smithi.
> For now though I'm looking up any and all information on tarantulas and learning from everyone here.*​


I would urge you *not* to get a rosea. Easily the most boring and inactive t on the planet...plus they go on long random bouts of fasting that can last over a year.   Hard to learn anything from them when they do nothing.    I speak from experience...got a rose hair, and after 10 years I still wasn't very well educated on her...got a juvie G. pulchripes and learned more from that t in a few months than  learned from a rosie in nearly a decade.....I was blown away...that rosie gave me the totally wrong impression of tarantulas.

Welcome to the boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mjb30

Hello all!

This is my first post here and on any invert forum. I’ve wanted a T since the age of around 9/10 and after 27 years and much researching on here my beautiful B.albopilosum arrived this morning.

My first degree was in Zoology so my invert knowledge is pretty good but this forum has been absolutely fantastic in terms of easy-to-access advanced knowledge and wisdom. I can only imagine how different T keeping must have been pre-internet with much more trial and error. 

So, for those that are reading I just want to say a huge thank you for AB existing and everyone contributing and offering their expertise.

Here is my lovely juvenile B.albopilosum (1”+ body length) whom for now I’m calling Tiny. She seemed extremely relaxed after rehoming and has already taken down a small cricket (under her in this pic).

Thanks again to everyone and here’s hoping the hobby doesn’t take over my life 

MJ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TarantulaNoobie

Hey I'm Reece from the UK, I'm a dad that wanted to get into Tarantulas both because they interest me and because i don't want my son to be so afraid like I have been my whole life, I recently bought my first two slings, one around 3cm (Brachypelma Ablopilosum) and one around 1cm (Nhandu Chromatus) so i thought i'd join a forum, Hey everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scarabyte

Hi I'm Cassandra from the US, I just recently got interested in Tarantulas and other inverts and am planning on getting my first (G. Pulchripes) Soon!


----------



## Langfords

Hi! I live in the UK and have been considering owning a spider for a looong time (am now looking at getting something in January/February). I've owned a ton of reptiles & currently have a little Royal Python - compared to the tarantulas, I think he's pretty tame


----------



## TarantulaNoobie

Langfords said:


> Hi! I live in the UK and have been considering owning a spider for a looong time (am now looking at getting something in January/February). I've owned a ton of reptiles & currently have a little Royal Python - compared to the tarantulas, I think he's pretty tame


I've got a California corn snake and a bearded dragon, I got a couple of spiderlings a few days ago, i've been terrified of spiders my whole life but currently I own two little tarantulas and i've already watched one make it's burrow, personally it's well worth it, such interesting little beasts!!


----------



## Wir Ryanata

Hi I am Wir, from Bali, Indonesia. I just got my first Brachypelma Boehmei 2 weeks ago. Hope i can learn many usefull things from this forum, how to be a good keeper. Thanks


----------



## Twright223

Whats going on everyone 

Since i haven't introduced myself on here yet my names Tyler and I've been keeping basic inverts and other reptiles for most of my life. But the past 5 years I've really gotten into the hobby heavy and started keeping all kinds of inverts. For some reason i never made an account until a few months ago, I'm looking forward to being on here and talking with you all.


----------



## DanBsTs

Hello everyone. My name is Dan Button and Im from New Hampshire,USA. I have tossed around the idea of getting into the T hobby for several years but only plucked up the courage a couple months ago. Now I have full on Tarantula Fever and I try and learn something new every day about the hobby! 

I look forward to expanding my knowledge and being a part of this awesome community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NatureJay

Hey guys, my name's Jay, im 30 years old and live on the small island of St.Lucia. Ive always been interested in having pets everyone else were afraid of and ultimately i was never able to get them. Im an animal guy at heart and grew up on NatGeo and Discovery channels

Ive never had any inverts but im getting ready to dive in. I look forward to meeting you guys, learning and being a part of the community.


----------



## Francesco

Hello everyone,
my name is Francesco, I am Italian, but I live in Dresden (Germany) where I work as a chemist. 
I am very interested in nature and I love to keep especially invertebrates. I keep several species of ants (where my main experience is), one species of mantis, and Drosophila sp. and Tenebrio molitor as feeders. 
What brings me here is having more info about my Orange Spotted Assassin Bug. 
Greetings from the beautiful city of Dresden
Francesco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoLAM

Hello,

My name is Larry. I am a biologist and a teacher/professor in Illinois. I have a fair number of tarantulas and scorpions for a number of years.  I am brand new to arachnoboards.  I need advice on how to post a new thread to get help on breeding issues.  I need someone to spell this out for me.  Thank you in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## Sarkhan42

ArachnoLAM said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Larry. I am a biologist and a teacher/professor in Illinois. I have a fair number of tarantulas and scorpions for a number of years.  I am brand new to arachnoboards.  I need advice on how to post a new thread to get help on breeding issues.  I need someone to spell this out for me.  Thank you in advance for any help you can offer.


Welcome to the boards! Plenty of people should be able to help you with breeding questions. What you want to do, is go to the forums section under the main tab, click on tarantula questions and discussions, and there should be a large brown button at the top that says start a new thread. There you can format your question, post it, and people can reply to it. You’ll receive notifications whenever there’s activity on your post or a post you’ve contributed to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## ArachnoLAM

Sarkhan42 said:


> Welcome to the boards! Plenty of people should be able to help you with breeding questions. What you want to do, is go to the forums section under the main tab, click on tarantula questions and discussions, and there should be a large brown button at the top that says start a new thread. There you can format your question, post it, and people can reply to it. You’ll receive notifications whenever there’s activity on your post or a post you’ve contributed to.


Thank you so much. It worked.  I started my first official thread.  You were a great help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42

ArachnoLAM said:


> Thank you so much. I filled in the title of the thread as “Breeding Success in Tarantulas” and hit go.  An error message says “please enter a valid message”. I don’t know what I’m doing wrong.


You have to enter some type of content to the post, so you title it and then add the details of your question/issue in the text box beneath. At least I think that’s what would cause that kind of an error.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoLAM

Sarkhan42 said:


> You have to enter some type of content to the post, so you title it and then add the details of your question/issue in the text box beneath. At least I think that’s what would cause that kind of an error.


That helped.  I finally got it to work.  Hopefully I can get some help on getting egg sac production.


----------



## Addison Nishijima

Hello from Portland, Oregon! I'm quite fond of millipedes, beetles, and isopods.


----------



## Kross

Hello from Charlestown, Indiana. I have a fondness for Tarantulas, Scorpions, and various reptiles.


----------



## Quinnk74

Hello from SLC, UT. love tarantulas most of all, but quite fond of scorpions, insects, and reptiles.


----------



## codicez

Hi Guys!!! My name is Peppe and since I was kid I was always fascinating by insects,spiders in particular... When I was a baby I had " bad experience " about them, I was basically next to a tree and one spider climb on my arm, I panicked and try to throw him away  but thanks to his web he was climbing back on me... From that time I start to be scary of them...
After that kid memory I been living in Australia where looking and finding huge spider in your wardrobe was a daily event... Funnell Spider, the redback or the famous huge Huntsman!
During this period I beat my fear of spider and just recently I have been watching lots of videos on Internet and found out that I could get spider as " pet " just ordereing them Online! I'm livin in London..
Since few weeks I proudly have 3 "spiderPet" in my room!
1 Avicularia metallic SP Colombia Spiderling
1 Cyriocosmus Perezmilesi Spiderling
1 Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens " GBB " Juvenile

Hopefully to get some feedback from who is in the hobbies since long time =D
Sorry for my english, I hope is understandable for the most of you!

Peace
Peppe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

codicez said:


> Hi Guys!!! My name is Peppe and since I was kid I was always fascinating by insects,spiders in particular... When I was a baby I had " bad experience " about them, I was basically next to a tree and one spider climb on my arm, I panicked and try to throw him away  but thanks to his web he was climbing back on me... From that time I start to be scary of them...
> After that kid memory I been living in Australia where looking and finding huge spider in your wardrobe was a daily event... Funnell Spider, the redback or the famous huge Huntsman!
> During this period I beat my fear of spider and just recently I have been watching lots of videos on Internet and found out that I could get spider as " pet " just ordereing them Online! I'm livin in London..
> Since few weeks I proudly have 3 "spiderPet" in my room!
> 1 Avicularia metallic SP Colombia Spiderling
> 1 Cyriocosmus Perezmilesi Spiderling
> 1 Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens " GBB " Juvenile
> 
> Hopefully to get some feedback from who is in the hobbies since long time =D
> Sorry for my english, I hope is understandable for the most of you!
> 
> Peace
> Peppe


Peppe? 'Peppe' like 'Zio Peppino', by chance?


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Francesco said:


> Hello everyone,
> my name is Francesco, I am Italian, but I live in Dresden (Germany) where I work as a chemist.
> I am very interested in nature and I love to keep especially invertebrates. I keep several species of ants (where my main experience is), one species of mantis, and Drosophila sp. and Tenebrio molitor as feeders.
> What brings me here is having more info about my Orange Spotted Assassin Bug.
> Greetings from the beautiful city of Dresden
> Francesco


Oh, another Italian, finally

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## codicez

Chris LXXIX said:


> Peppe? 'Peppe' like 'Zio Peppino', by chance?


Yeah! Can be Zio Peppino Zio Pino Zio Peppone... there are many nickname for just 1 name... =D

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Francesco

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, another Italian, finally


LOL, Yes. Apulian to be specific .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Francesco

codicez said:


> Yeah! Can be Zio Peppino Zio Pino Zio Peppone... there are many nickname for just 1 name... =D


Just avoid Zio Paperino and Zio Pappone. You do not want them. LoL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

ArachnoLAM said:


> I need advice on how to post a new thread to get help on breeding issues.  I need someone to spell this out for me.  Thank you in advance for any help you can offer.


Message me sometime, maybe I can help.


----------



## RedCrow

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello, my name is Laura. I'm here on the suggestion of one of the helpful employees at my local pet store. My tarantula, a Mexican Red Leg, who was supposed to be female turned out to be male. He hit sexual maturity and began escape attempts from his enclosure. He will not eat or drink and is wasting away. I am hoping to find someone with a female that is interested in breeding. Perhaps I can at least give him a better ending to his life?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nightshady

RedCrow said:


> Hello, my name is Laura. I'm here on the suggestion of one of the helpful employees at my local pet store. My tarantula, a Mexican Red Leg, who was supposed to be female turned out to be male. He hit sexual maturity and began escape attempts from his enclosure. He will not eat or drink and is wasting away. I am hoping to find someone with a female that is interested in breeding. Perhaps I can at least give him a better ending to his life?


Welcome! I think there is a specific forum for people looking for mates for their mature T’s. Best to pose this thread there, as no one will see it here.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## RedCrow

Nightshady said:


> Welcome! I think there is a specific forum for people looking for mates for their mature T’s. Best to pose this thread there, as no one will see it here.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ArachnoLAM

Nightshady said:


> Welcome! I think there is a specific forum for people looking for mates for their mature T’s. Best to pose this thread there, as no one will see it here.


What forum would be good for looking for mates for mature Ts?


----------



## cold blood

ArachnoLAM said:


> What forum would be good for looking for mates for mature Ts?


http://arachnoboards.com/forums/invertsonals.27/

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## ArachnoLAM

cold blood said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/forums/invertsonals.27/


You are awesome. Thank you!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## AprilRain

Hi all, new user and new Tarantula Owner that just wanted to say Hi

My first T which is The Brazilian whiteknee tarantula (Acanthoscurria geniculata) is due to be delivered in the next few weeks and I am mega excited


----------



## ARTarantula

Thought I would just introduce myself, laptop engineer and late to the tarantula hobby but looking forward to owning a Colbolt Blue one day.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AlbaArachnid

Hi all, I have been browsing the forums for awhile now and thought I should say hello. Never kept any Arachnids before but started researching Scorpions after hearing about a population of Euscorpius flavicaudis in the UK. From there I found myself looking at Tarantulas and I was hooked. I have a Euscorpius carpathicus adult and a juvie Grammostola pulchripes on the way and hope to acquire more when I have the basics down. The only trouble is deciding which species .


----------



## Souppe

Hi everyone ! 
The name's Souppe, I'm a young frenchy interested by Ts. I never owned one or ever seen a real one, unfortunately. I don't plan on owning a T yet but I fell in love with them and want to learn and talk about them via people sharing their experiences.
Aaaaand that's it, I wish you all a happy new year and look forward to see all your beautiful Ts ! 

PS: Sorry if my English isn't always perfect, as I said I'm French and 16, so I sometimes get mixed up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## mike054

sup y'all!
Michael, starting ts hobby and.. that's all hehe


----------



## Octavia aura

Hello All, 
My name is Lynne and I am finally back to the hobby after over 15 years (I am 44!). As a teenager I had three adorable T’s: A. avicularia, Brachypelma boehmi and A. juruensis (gorgeous!). My mum was awesome looking after them while I was at uni because the hall of residence would not allow any creatures (even my friend’s goldfish was sent home!)
I have just rejoined BTS and am stunned by the fantastic range of new species available in the 21st century
Being a little rusty, I am going for a hardy species, a Chaco - her cage is all ready to go, just awaiting the inhabitant next week! Exciting times! 
Good to be on here learning (again) and meeting fellow arachnoholics!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Mushy

Hi guys


Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team



Hi 
My names shelly I’m looking for help with an eye problem in my Pacman frog. I’ve not used forums before, I’ve managed to find a previous thread and popped a comment on there but I don’t think it will get noticed.
But I’m not sure where I post my own stuff? 
I’m a complete newbie to forum lol sorry


----------



## Marcus D

Hello friends, ive been getting into the world of scorps these past couple months, i currently own C. gracilis and a H. arizonensis which was given to me by a friend who didnt want her anymore and i think shes gravid but with little exp with arachnids i havent got an idea. i can happily post pics and such if need be. i have 2 years of handling Hot reptiles i know the safety guidelines when working with these animals.


 My names Marc btw


----------



## Arachnid lover

Addison Nishijima said:


> Hello from Portland, Oregon! I'm quite fond of millipedes, beetles, and isopods.


I'm from the Portland, Oregon area too!

Hello, everyone. My name is Jessica, and I live just a few miles outside Portland, Oregon. Growing up, I always had an assortment of pets, and loved all animals in general but never really had an interest in keeping tarantulas or scorpions A few years ago, I bought my first snakes and then recently from there I developed an interest in tarantulas and scorpions. I currently don't own any t's or scorpions, but I am planning on getting a Dictator Emperor Scorpion and a tarantula (not sure which kind yet though). I'm hoping to find a T at an upcoming expo I'm going to and I'm getting my first scorpion online from Underground reptiles.


----------



## Marcus D

Arachnid lover said:


> Hello, everyone. My name is Jessica, and I live just a few miles outside Portland, Oregon. Growing up, I always had an assortment of pets, and loved all animals in general but never really had an interest in keeping tarantulas or scorpions A few years ago, I bought my first snakes and then recently from there I developed an interest in tarantulas and scorpions. I currently don't own any t's or scorpions, but I am planning on getting a Dictator Emperor Scorpion and a tarantula (not sure which kind yet though). I'm hoping to find a T at an upcoming expo I'm going to and I'm getting my first scorpion online from Underground reptiles.


Very cool, the dictators are going to be an amazing first scorpion! My first was a Florida Bark.. wish I would have acquired
 something alittle less dangerous hehe.


----------



## Ungoliant

Mushy said:


> I’m looking for help with an eye problem in my Pacman frog. I’ve not used forums before, I’ve managed to find a previous thread and popped a comment on there but I don’t think it will get noticed.
> But I’m not sure where I post my own stuff?


You can start a new thread here: Not So Spineless Wonders.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## cold blood

Arachnid lover said:


> I'm getting my first scorpion online from Underground reptiles.


While I don't know the specific place, its generally wise _not_ to buy _or_ shop reptile stores for arachnids.    There a plethora of places _specializing_ in arachnids.   Often things aren't identified right, or are taken care of according to reptile guidelines, and while there is a loos connection between the two hobbies, when it comes to husbandry, they are vastly different.

Good luck with your first(s)...hope the expo is a good one for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonroe

Hello, 

I'm a tarantula/scorpion caretaker from germany. I've been lurking around different boards around the web for years, beginning this year I decided to looking into joining some community online.
Im not too fond of what there is in my first language and I find myself mostly being on this board now. So I think I'll give this group a shot, I'll introduce myself real quick.

My name is Jonas, Im from Germany. I've been keeping T's for six years, right now I take care over 9 animals. Two Scorpions and seven spiders. 
I got my first spider from a pet store and I was the best example of running into a store with no clue. I started with mostly literature and after that got into resarching on the internet. 
As my first spider said pet store sold me a P. Cambridgei. The second spider, from the same store, an A. Geniculata. These two tought me alot, I kept them for around four years before I started to really expand my "collection". Thou that was mostly due to the fact I was living at home back then. 
Got my own place now, with much room for large spiders in the future. 

Now you know my name and what I've been up to in the hobby so far, cheers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnoclown

Marcus D said:


> My names Marc btw


Welcome to AB Marc



Jonroe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a tarantula/scorpion caretaker from germany. I've been lurking around different boards around the web for years, beginning this year I decided to looking into joining some community online.
> Im not too fond of what there is in my first language and I find myself mostly being on this board now. So I think I'll give this group a shot, I'll introduce myself real quick.
> 
> My name is Jonas, Im from Germany. I've been keeping T's for six years, right now I take care over 9 animals. Two Scorpions and seven spiders.
> I got my first spider from a pet store and I was the best example of running into a store with no clue. I started with mostly literature and after that got into resarching on the internet.
> As my first spider said pet store sold me a P. Cambridgei. The second spider, from the same store, an A. Geniculata. These two tought me alot, I kept them for around four years before I started to really expand my "collection". Thou that was mostly due to the fact I was living at home back then.
> Got my own place now, with much room for large spiders in the future.
> 
> Now you know my name and what I've been up to in the hobby so far, cheers!


Welcome Jonas...theres alot of experienced scorpion/tarantula  keepers on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FatherOfDragnz

Hello, new around here and found these forums while doing some additional research after lots of YouTube. 

Recently got my first T and ready for more lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonroe

Arachnoclown said:


> Welcome Jonas...theres alot of experienced scorpion/tarantula  keepers on here.


Thanks for the welcome. 



FatherOfDragnz said:


> Hello, new around here and found these forums while doing some additional research after lots of YouTube.
> 
> Recently got my first T and ready for more lol


Hello, gratulation to your first T. Thats awesome. 
What is it?


----------



## leelyloo

Hello!  I/my husband have been thinking about getting a tarantula for some time (our kid has a serious spider obsession that sort of rubbed off on me, and no she would not be the primary caretaker or allowed to handle it, no worries).  I stumbled across this board while googling things and I'm looking forward to learning more about tarantulas while I research!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Thekla

Jonroe said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a tarantula/scorpion caretaker from germany. I've been lurking around different boards around the web for years, beginning this year I decided to looking into joining some community online.
> Im not too fond of what there is in my first language and I find myself mostly being on this board now. So I think I'll give this group a shot, I'll introduce myself real quick.
> 
> My name is Jonas, Im from Germany. I've been keeping T's for six years, right now I take care over 9 animals. Two Scorpions and seven spiders.
> I got my first spider from a pet store and I was the best example of running into a store with no clue. I started with mostly literature and after that got into resarching on the internet.
> As my first spider said pet store sold me a P. Cambridgei. The second spider, from the same store, an A. Geniculata. These two tought me alot, I kept them for around four years before I started to really expand my "collection". Thou that was mostly due to the fact I was living at home back then.
> Got my own place now, with much room for large spiders in the future.
> 
> Now you know my name and what I've been up to in the hobby so far, cheers!


Hi there and welcome! 

I think it was the right choice to finally register here.  Forget about the **** from that other forum.  
Schoen, dass du da bist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonroe

Thekla said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> I think it was the right choice to finally register here.  Forget about the **** from that other forum.
> Schoen, dass du da bist.


Hi, haha yea It took me a moment to get motivated again. 
Danke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NapalmsMaster

Hi my name is Kristine (Napalm is my dog...).
 I've been lurking on here and researching T's for a few months now, I am hoping to soon purchase my first sling (or two..) soon. However it took me almost 6 months to decide what kind of pour over to buy to make coffee so who knows how long it will take me to decide on the right tarantula.
 I love the solid black T's. I'd love a Grammastola pulchra or a Brachypelma schroederi, and maybe even work my way up to a Haplopelma minax. I also have a fondness for any T from Puerto Rico, I used to live there as a child. Oh and I probably shouldn't admit it but....the OBT is starting to peak my interest because of all of the horror stories about how defensive they can be has almost made me overlook the garish orange color.
I'm a little nervous about getting a sling as a first tarantula, since I know how delicate they can be, but I'm hoping my experience with reptiles and my amazing superpower (common f%$%ing sense), and these boards can help me along.
I'd also appreciate any other suggestions of solid black (or dark purple) T's to look into, and not just as a good starter T but just to admire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonroe

@NapalmsMaster Hello and welcome 

You can add Grammostola Actaeon to your list. Maybe also G. Iheringi but they have noticeably reddish hairs on their abdomen.


----------



## Nightshady

NapalmsMaster said:


> Hi my name is Kristine (Napalm is my dog...).
> I've been lurking on here and researching T's for a few months now, I am hoping to soon purchase my first sling (or two..) soon. However it took me almost 6 months to decide what kind of pour over to buy to make coffee so who knows how long it will take me to decide on the right tarantula.
> I love the solid black T's. I'd love a Grammastola pulchra or a Brachypelma schroederi, and maybe even work my way up to a Haplopelma minax. I also have a fondness for any T from Puerto Rico, I used to live there as a child. Oh and I probably shouldn't admit it but....the OBT is starting to peak my interest because of all of the horror stories about how defensive they can be has almost made me overlook the garish orange color.
> I'm a little nervous about getting a sling as a first tarantula, since I know how delicate they can be, but I'm hoping my experience with reptiles and my amazing superpower (common f%$%ing sense), and these boards can help me along.
> I'd also appreciate any other suggestions of solid black (or dark purple) T's to look into, and not just as a good starter T but just to admire.


Welcome!

My first two T’s were slings, both only about an inch in DLS. With a little bit of research here, you can easily keep a sling alive and healthy.

Also, Napalm is a great dog name! My
Dobie’s name is Heisenberg. Not quite as cool as Napalm but pretty good I think.


----------



## NapalmsMaster

Nightshady said:


> Welcome!
> 
> My first two T’s were slings, both only about an inch in DLS. With a little bit of research here, you can easily keep a sling alive and healthy.
> 
> Also, Napalm is a great dog name! My
> Dobie’s name is Heisenberg. Not quite as cool as Napalm but pretty good I think.


Do you think it would be risky to go smaller than 1" (depending on the species of course) for a first sling? I saw a few I may be interested in on FearNotTarantula and SwiftsInvertabre but some were really small. 

Oh and Napalms a "good boy" he's thirteen now but we spent seven years traveling the US hitchhiking and hopping freight trains together. Big dreadlocked metal chick and a pitt bull mix...everyone said he was my guard dog but I think its the other way around...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Nightshady

NapalmsMaster said:


> Do you think it would be risky to go smaller than 1" (depending on the species of course) for a first sling? I saw a few I may be interested in on FearNotTarantula and SwiftsInvertabre but some were really small.
> 
> Oh and Napalms a "good boy" he's thirteen now but we spent seven years traveling the US hitchhiking and hopping freight trains together. Big dreadlocked metal chick and a pitt bull mix...everyone said he was my guard dog but I think its the other way around...


I would probably shoot for something in the 3/4”-1” range (or larger) for a first T for two reasons. One, convenience because at that size you can just feed small crickets, and two just because smaller slings are a bit more fragile.

My first T was a GBB sling that was max 3/4”. I was kinda freaked out because it was so small, but I just used the information here and now it’s around 2” after a couple molts and doing great. 

At this point I have three T’s now, and I’m sure I could handle a sling that was 1/4”-1/2”, but I sure wouldn’t have wanted it to be that small for my first T. 

Take all that FWIW... I’m sure with the info here you could keep anything alive. 

Sounds like you and Napalm had quite some adventures!


----------



## Sbiriguda

Hello everybody, I am interested in Lepidoptera and especially in how to make/buy an incubator for them, which might be similar to something you have to do for some species you talk about here. I am from Italy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Sbiriguda said:


> Hello everybody, I am interested in Lepidoptera and especially in how to make/buy an incubator for them, which might be similar to something you have to do for some species you talk about here. I am from Italy


Sbiriguda? Supercazzola prematurata?


----------



## Sbiriguda

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sbiriguda? Supercazzola prematurata?


Blinda, come se fosse connazionale, immagino

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Sbiriguda said:


> Blinda, come se fosse connazionale, immagino


E fuochi fatui!


----------



## Sbiriguda

Hahahaha
Sorry for speaking Italian, we are talking about a comic actor who inspired my nickname here
Perhaps this kind of comicity would be appreciate by non italian speakers, so...
Here you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Maximus

Hey all, I’m Max, I’m currently in between Ts, but I used to have a Rose Hair, 3 Black Satans (male and 2 females), and a Brazilian White Knee. I got away from the hobby for a while, but have decided to get back into it. I have been coming here for quite a while to learn, research, and gather info, so I thought I would finally join and be part of the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

leelyloo said:


> Hello!  I/my husband have been thinking about getting a tarantula for some time (our kid has a serious spider obsession that sort of rubbed off on me, and no she would not be the primary caretaker or allowed to handle it, no worries).


A tarantula is a great thing to get "for your kid," along with Lego sets and video games.


----------



## Caskar97

Hey everyone,

I'm Caskar. My real name is Caspar. I recently bought my first two Ts. My main hobby is listening to and making music, but I also enjoy (retro) gaming and reading manga. I guess I'm also into anime, but not as much. I'm currently doing an education in the Netherlands to become a teacher of English. It's nice to meet all of you.

Also, I find it amusing that the user above me is called Ungoliant, because that's what I named one of my Ts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AlabamaBug

Hello everyone,

Like others, I have been hanging around in the shadows for awhile reading and learning. I finally decided to join the forum seeing as how the membership price was so low. I have only become interested in tarantulas in the past six months after doing some research to help my son when he got his first T. My son (8) has been deeply interested in all types of creepy crawlies for years, but his main fascination has been spiders. He has always kept different spiders that he has found, and studies their behavior while trying not to be too invasive. After years of asking my wife and I, we finally decided that we would get him a T but I would help. My goodness these things a fascinating!! It didn't take long before I was hooked and looking for any information I could find. This year he finally got his long awaited B. albopilosum that he calls Bendi. He "got me" a GBB and together we got a hapalopus sp. Columbia. We are very excited to be caring for these tarantulas and look forward to interacting with everyone here on the forum.

John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbacksfan1980

Greetings everyone, I am back in the tarantula hobby after nearly ten years.  I was first introduced to tarantulas back in 2007.  I had always had appreciation for spiders and other arachnids, but the idea having one as pet didn't appeal to me.  The fascination came with a fair amount of fear too.  However, decided to conquer my fear and purchased my first T--a G.rosea after reading up on tarantula care.  As time went by, that fear was overcome by amazement.  Unfortunately, I was moving out of state and a good friend of mine wanted one, so I gave it to her.  Like many others, I've liked having an "odd" pet.  Currently, I own a LP 1.5'' spiderling.  Hoping to have a big spider someday.  Anyway, that about sums it up.  Best regards, Ben N.


----------



## alanfjones14

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi I am new to this fascinating hobby and currently have a curly hair tarantula and a mexican red knee.I have started with easy spiders to keep but hope to progress in the future.My other passion is motorcycling.


----------



## Mainbutter

Howdy arachnoboarders!

Long time lurker, new poster.

I'm mostly here to gawk at photos of all your cool inverts, but since my wife wants a display spider for her work desk, I am helping her do some of the leg work.

Fun facts about me:
I live in Washington D.C. 
I've kept herps and inverts for over two decades, but never arachnids.
We sold our collection after the last move, but finally decided to make room for some small caged critters.
I'm an avid fisherman, and have discovered that the DC tidal basin has over a dozen targetable fish species.

Thanks for having a great community with lots of information on crawly critters.


----------



## Drenalin

Hello Arachnoboards!
Was a past member and proud tarantula owner who was forced to part with my eight legged addiction three years ago due to a move. I've been off the T-Wagon since but I just can't, or want', to stay tarantula free. I'm now settled into a much larger home with my family and have decided I need some T's back into my life. Look forward to catching up with the discussions in the forums and surfing the classifieds in hopes of rebuilding my collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaytor

Hey all!

Newbie to Arachnoboards! I’m 27, from the metro Detroit area. I’m a spider mother (6 in total at the moment) and a lover of all animals (2 cats, 1 Dog, and 2 fish). Super excited to learn even more about my beautiful babies and help generate more interest in these lovely creatures. 

Can’t wait to get acquainted with all of you! Thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jade79

I was here years ago when I got my first tarantula I believe but could be wrong my name then was SaraRoseHair but that was about 10 years ago and I was here alot. I still keep T's but have been away for awhile and missed it so I am back. I just had to start fresh because I am sure inactive members are cleaned out after awhile and I couldn't remember my log on info


----------



## cold blood

Mainbutter said:


> I'm an avid fisherman, and have discovered that the DC tidal basin has over a dozen targetable fish species


The Potomac has a surprisingly good bass fishery....great shallow crankin' out there....at least it was when I was there last.


----------



## Beki

Hello! I'm Beki, and I just got my first bug pets- two blue death feigning beetles, at the beginning of December. I love them, and I'm hoping to continue raising beetles in the future.


----------



## teethpuppy

hi! i'm mink, and i've always loved bugs and arachnids. i do taxidermy on the side (mostly maceration and bone work though), and would love to someday have a colony of dermestids for my projects! i would eventually like to keep some Ts and raise some mantises when i get enough space for them. still learning the ropes here. i want to give my arachnid and bug pets the best life they can have.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex1987

Hi everyone.
I'm Alex, originally from Padua (Italy), but I live in Edinburgh (Uk).
Always been interested in animals in general , but particularly in inverts , reptiles and amphibians.
I have  one royal python, 3 tarantulas (c.cyaneopubescens, p.metallica and C.versicolor) but had in total 8 before. Most of them died of old age.
Then I have 5 white tree frogs at the moment, and had loads of different inverts ( beetles, mantids, scorpions), and 2 dogs.
Think that's it for now XD 
Smell you all soon on the forums threads XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AISP Insects

Hello Arachnoboards,

I am AISP Insects, and I am currently an undergraduate student of Environmental Biology. I've always been interested in biology, especially with arthropods and their ecology. I spend a lot of my time reading about insects, insect identification, taxonomy, ecology, and pathology. I frequent sites where insect identification is supported. I have registered on Arachnoboards to increase my understanding of insect behavior that has been recorded in captivity but seldom observed in the wild. I enjoy reading about insect mysteries that can be new to science.

I reside in Florida. I only keep insects native to my area at the moment. I hope to be able to capture, raise, and document Florida endemic insects and arthropods with the very specialized habitats the state has. Many of these species are undocumented.

I hope to share some relevant knowledge I have about some arthropods to this board, so that the information circulates and possibly can benefit the community and hobby as a whole.

Bug on!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RuthieH27

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hey guys! My name is Ruthie and I am new to the forum and also to tarantulas! I’ve had a fear of spiders my whole life but have been working on conquering it for the last few years and I got my very first tarantula 2 days ago which was the very last step in killing my fear! I have a beautiful Brachypelma albopilosum that I believe to still be immature at about 3” leg span. I posted a photo of the underside in the appropriate sexing thread if anyone cares to shoot over and give me their guess. I’m leaning towards male but really hoping for female as I obviously want my pet to live as long as possible. I’m the mother of a very intelligent 5 year old human who loves our animals just as much as me, and also 2 pitbulls, 2 cats, an albino corn snake, bearded dragon, and the pac man frog my daughter just got when I got the new T!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## nouseforadave

Hi my names Dave, i'm new to T's. I've had my fair share or reptiles mainly day geckos. I prefer arboreal animals, or i did until i found a thread on here with really cool terrestrial setup. I've had marine fish, gave that up due to money being thrown at it. So T's have taken over. I've got the one to start (chromatopelma cyaneopubescens). I'm already thinking of what's next haha. I'm thinking either a Grammostola rosea or Brachypelma hamorii. Unless a versicolour comes up. They are what drew me to T's. On fish forums there was like an area for "your builds" somewhere to blod what you are doing and what you have. Is there a part of this forum that's similar? Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

nouseforadave said:


> On fish forums there was like an area for "your builds" somewhere to blod what you are doing and what you have. Is there a part of this forum that's similar?


Under "forums" there _is_ a section for housing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NateSqueeler

Hi, my name is Nate. Long time lurker, just created an account last night so I can look at posted photos. I'm new to keeping tarantulas in my home, but I've been tending to them at the shop where I work for a bit. It just took a cute little H. Incei sling to warm my wife up to the idea of having arachnids in the house. I figure if she's ok with something that fast it shouldn't be hard to sell her on getting something big and slow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pythonipus

Howdy, my name is Dylan and I'm a recovering arachnophobe. I recently took the plunge and acquired 2 regal jumping spiders (Phidippus regius) to start upon the long road to recovery from this debilitating condition.  Hopefully they are the first of a growing collection, which shouldn't take long to expand since they've already mated. Who knew keeping spiders of opposite sex communally would lead to shenanigans? Within the first couple hours at that! :wideyed: I am also the proud keeper of 3 ball pythons: 1 female (suspected) piebald, 1 male lesser het piebald, and an unsexed normal. Hopefully I will be able to add some more eight legged critters to the list should my meetings at Arachnophobes Anonymous go well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hisk

Hello, I'm obviously new here! I'm largely a reptile enthusiast and usually just lurk. I'm not much of a talker I guess! I'm curious about a specific species of spider that lives near my house is all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lvc

Just posted ym first thread over on the Tarantula-chat subforum and thought I´d quicly introduce myself here as well 
My name is Manuel and I recently got my first T, a B.emilia. These forums have been a great help to me when doing my research and preapring for my own T, so really looking forward to activily take part in the discussions on here and share some of my experiences with my fuzzy buddy. Cheers!


----------



## Jurdon

Hi y’all, I’m Jordan! Been lurking a lot recently, and with inverts on my mind a lot recently, I figured I’d join! I don’t actually have any T’s (I’m a fraud, I know) but I do keep two species of isopods _(Porcellio scaber _and _P. ornatus) _as well as a beautiful vinegaroon named Kermit! An odd name, I know, but that’s a story for another time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vithia

Hello everyone. Im Dave, 22 from Germany. 
Youtube videos got me into T's. As a absolute beginner i wanted to do some research before getting my hands on my very first own T. 
I hope i will find what i am looking for and get some helpful information about how to keep Tarantulas.

See ya around.

-Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andy bunn

hello all

im andy bunn. i live in england. i have been keeping phasmids for 5 years and last year i got my first spider a lasiodora parahybana at a entmology show. i hadnt planned on getting a spider but it just happend. I dont regret it one bit. trantulas are facinating creatures.

im looking forward to chatting to people here, sharing experences, learning and having fun.

also i dont like capital letters. i dont know why.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MKNoiL

Hello Everyone,

My name is Mateusz (Matt) I'm 27 and I'm from Poland.
I've been lurking on some "spider forums" for some time and this one suits me best as "international" forum so i decided to stay here for some more time...

Few years ago I had around 10 T's (mostly slings, common spieces ). Remmember the biggest one was Psalmopoeus Cambridgei around 6".
Than I've got busy, had some traveling and stuff to do so I couln't keep my T's anymore so I gave everything to my friend...

But now... I've settled myself up a bit in one place so I can start my journey with those fascinating animals again 

In december I've got 6 slings... and in January 3 more. So now I have 9 slings(all different spieces).

I decided to "raise" all of my T's from slings. I'm never gonna buy something bigger than 1".

That's all about me so...hello everyone once more!
(sorry for my english)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Minty

Hi. First post.


----------



## xxCHAOTIC

Hello! Long time stalker never actually made an account to post.

I'm chaotic. I started out being terrified of spiders and the like not even a year ago and after getting my first B. vagans with my roommate's C. versicolor and somehow ended up with 6 tarantulas and getting a 7th for my birthday next week and saving up for a tattoo of a P. regalis. Funny how that happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KnK

Hi there,
I'm a long time user, but lost my ID and can't remember the e-mail, lol.

I'm from Brazil, used to keep T's and some scorpions, about a 8 years ago I step away from the hobby, since now.
Here in the country is hard to get some species (special brazilians/south american), sometimes someone import something, but comes with high costs. Luck for me I still got some good friends from the old times, and soon I will collect some of they spider rooms. 

In the moment I'm keeping a Dolichotele sp. (in the ID section someome told D. cf mineirum, and makes a lot of sense), and a Lasiodora klugii (trying to trade). Waiting to receive a recent bought A. purpurea "peru purple" and a O. violaceps (both lings).
I'n the past I used to keep arborials spider, most avicularias and poecilotherias, and burrowers like ephebopus.

This year I hope to get some nice species, let's see what I get.

Always was here in the board, best place in the web to acquire real information.

Thanks all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beenie1983

Hello 

Been a lurker for a while and can’t remember if I ever did an introductory post! Just in case....

I started keeping Ts in September last year when my (was) arachnophobe fiancé finally said I could get a tarantula  
I already had a female Regal Jumping spider (she’s still with me) and she’s gone a long way towards helping my fiancé see the light lol! 
So I started with a B. hamorii sling and a G. pulchripes sling last September and now I have 14 T’s with a mix of New and Old world  im about to pick up four more T’s and a Damon diadema this Monday! 
My fiancé is no longer scared of spiders and now has his own T, and two of the T’s I’m picking up Monday will be his  

Aside from T’s, we also have a Miomantis paykullii, two corn snakes, two Royal pythons and three cats  
Also for fun, I read and build model aircraft and military vehicles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ian1980

Hi everyone,

My name is Ian and I am very new to the hobby. I am 37 and live in a small market town called Kettering in Northamptonshire, England. I have a juvenile Grammostola pulchripes called Frankie which I bought only 4 days ago. Very exciting. I have been dreaming of owning a T for a long time and now finally, after 7 long years of begging, I have one. I originally wanted a Eupalaestrus Campestratus but could not find one anywhere. I went to my local reptile shop and they showed me the Grammostola pulchripes. After doing some research I decided to get one, and I'm very glad I did. I also have a boxer dog called Lennie, two female cats, Missy and Masie, a male cat, Harribo and 3 children.

Ian

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DraykoDog

Hi! My name is Melinda. I have been obsessed with insects, bugs, and other "creepy crawlies" for as long as I can remember. As a child I would spend summers on my grandparent's farm studying ants and other bugs/insects. My mom was terrified of spiders and would kill any and all spiders that came into the house. As a result I grew up rather unsettled around them. On one hand I was fascinated by them and wanted to study them, but on the other I wanted to throw fire and run away screaming.   After moving to WV I started studying spiders and fell in love with wolf spiders. The thing that did it for me was watching the mama spiders run away from me with their little babies clinging to their backs. I had young children at the time and I guess I identified with their mama bear behavior. I learned to not throw things at them when they came into the house to overwinter and would help them get back outside in the spring. One summer I went to a nature exhibit they had at the state capital and this guy had several tarantulas. I got to talking with him and he allowed me to hold one of his (I believe it was Grammostola porteri, but not 100% sure) and my obsession began. From that point on I wanted a tarantula. Fast forward 15 years and I FINALLY have one. I just got her a couple days ago and she's a juvenile Brachypelma albopilosum I named Buffy. I originally was looking at either Euathlus sp. red or Grammostola pulchra slings, but I fell in love with Buffy and just had to get her. That's her the day I got her in my profile pic! 

I've been lurking here for several years and decided to set up a profile since I'm finally a T owner. Yay!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## cold blood

Ian1980 said:


> . I went to my local reptile shop and they showed me the Grammostola pulchripes. After doing some research I decided to get one, and I'm very glad I did.


This is one of the best choices you could have made....its more active, a better eater and a faster grower than the E. camp....IMO its one of the very *best* starter species.



Ian1980 said:


> I also have a boxer dog called Lennie


Boxers _are_ the best.  Lennie, meet Dolly













IMG_6279



__ cold blood
__ Feb 20, 2016
__ 7



						I got a stick, anyone want to chase me?

"Dolly"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dave Jay

I guess I should do an introduction, I've been reading this forum for a while now.
I live in Mount Barker South Australia, on the outskirts of the Mount Lofty Ranges. To one side of Mt Barker is the Mt Lofty Ranges with high rainfall, to the other very dry farmland melding into arid 'Mallee' bushland with the red sand environment you would associate with the Australian outback.
I've always kept animals and fish, one of those kids that can't wait to get home from school and get to his mini zoo in the back yard, cages, tanks, jars and containers holding pretty much anything I could catch!
(at least for a while, I  was very much encouraged to release what I'd caught after I'd studied it)
I've kept fish,birds and reptiles for over 30 years, but due to health problems I've recently got rid of my birds, and am slowly swapping fish for inverts as they are less demanding physically.
I've been keeping scorpions for about 5 years, and centipedes for maybe 2, going on 3 years I think, the dates are in my notes but I can't find my notebook atm.
In the last couple of weeks I've been researching tarantulas, mainly because they are offered in the adverts when I look to buy scorpions and after watching a few videos I basically have become obsessed and have been reading and watching tarantula stuff day and night ! But don't worry, I'm sure I'm not going to run out of stupid questions any time soon!
On Thursday I ordered my first Tarantula, Selenotypus plumipes, the feather legged bird eating spider. It has  just over an inch legspan I've been told. I was tempted to buy a phlogius crassipes with a 4" leg span, but I think it best to start with little guys so I can grow as a keeper and get comfortable with them as they grow.
I have found it all very interesting, and I'm pleased to meet you all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

DraykoDog said:


> Fast forward 15 years and I FINALLY have one. I just got her a couple days ago and she's a juvenile Brachypelma albopilosum I named Buffy. I originally was looking at either Euathlus sp. red or Grammostola pulchra slings, but I fell in love with Buffy and just had to get her. That's her the day I got her in my profile pic!


_Brachypelma albopilosum_ is a great choice for a first tarantula: hardy, generally docile, and fluffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ian1980

cold blood said:


> This is one of the best choices you could have made....its more active, a better eater and a faster grower than the E. camp....IMO its one of the very *best* starter species.
> 
> Boxers _are_ the best.  Lennie, meet Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6279
> 
> 
> 
> __ cold blood
> __ Feb 20, 2016
> __ 7
> 
> 
> 
> I got a stick, anyone want to chase me?
> 
> "Dolly"


She's beautiful. When I manage to upload a picture of Lenny i'll post it. He's sleeping off a long walk this morning. Every Saturday morning we meet up with his boxer pal George and they go nuts for an hour or so and then we don't hear from Len until teatime. It's great.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jaxe

Hello I am Jaxe after long time in fear of spiders i actually burried the fear and jumpstarted into the hobby with P.Irminia right now one of the older members is helping and teaching me so i have to say this community is generaly amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## octaJon

Greetings fellow arachnophiles, 
Long time lurker here but newly created account. I've utilized ABs for quite some time and am grateful for such an invaluable resource. I look forward to sharing my passion with like-minded individuals for such fascinating creatures. 

My 1st (of many) Ts:
B. boehmei

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ian1980

cold blood said:


> This is one of the best choices you could have made....its more active, a better eater and a faster grower than the E. camp....IMO its one of the very *best* starter species.
> 
> Boxers _are_ the best.  Lennie, meet Dolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6279
> 
> 
> 
> __ cold blood
> __ Feb 20, 2016
> __ 7
> 
> 
> 
> I got a stick, anyone want to chase me?
> 
> "Dolly"







Hi Dolly, meet Lenny. Here he is with Maisey our cat and in the other photo he is with his best chum George.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## StarPum

Hello!

I am French boy now living in Germany, and am very passionate by arachnids :3
I will get my first T very soon!

I don't really now what else to add, I came here to have some more infos and advices and to share my passion with people 

Looking forward to chat with you on the forum!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mazzzz

Hello all I'm new to this... just got my first T a Brachypelma Albopilosum and I have a few questions can't really figure out my way around here so if anyone could help that would be great.. thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## roy a habergham

Hi I'm Roy
I'm  from lincolnshire UK and have just recently got back into keeping T's with my Girlfriend, who wasn't keen on the snakes I kept and bred, mainly retics and royals. We have quite a large collection now including:                                             P. Irminia                                                                       P. Metallica      
 P. Regalis
 C. Versicolor
 P. Murinus
 P. Muticus x2
 T. Violaceus
 A. Geniculata x2
 L. Parahybana x5
 B. Boehmei
 B. Vagans x2
 B. Hamorii x2
 B. Albopilosum
 G. Pulchrips x2                                                             G. Pulchra                                                                     G. Rosea
 P. Platyomma
 P. Sazimai 
 P. Cancerides
 A. Seemanni
 C. Cyaneopubescens

Also a couple of unidentified T's , will post pictures, if someone can help to identify them.
Best regards Roy + Jenny


----------



## Ungoliant

roy a habergham said:


> Also a couple of unidentified T's , will post pictures, if someone can help to identify them.


Tarantula ID requests can be posted in the Tarantula Identification gallery.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## roy a habergham

Great, thank you, will post them there once I get some clear pictures for identification


----------



## Brittany10021996

Hi my name is Brittany,
I live in Nebraska with my boyfriend and we just recently got our first tarantula. We are both pretty excited to learn all the thing this site can teach us about having a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FluffySpider

Hi! I've owned Ts for a few years now. A few different species. Right now I have a red rump who is unsexed still and I just got a blue baboon sling. It's almost an inch-ish? When I bought it I didn't realize it was a baboon so I was a bit nervous but I read it's more of a nicer one? I need to rehouse her very soon and now I'm pretty scared lol.

I've just rehoused my red rump, Spooky, and she used to be really spazzy but she calmed down so much. My bf actually moved her for me while I was out of the room. He used to really not like spiders but now I think he really does like them. He's going to help me move the blue one this weekend wish me luck!  I'll take some pictures as well.







Here is Spooky in her new cage I made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mushroom

<3
Hello everyone. I come from Poland and I've known this forum for a long time . Only now registered... and I don't know why so late. I LOVE tarantulas. They give me similar emotions like hamsters, fluffy bunnies and other furry animals.
I've been keeping Ts for about 18 years. In fact, this has long been a family hobby.
Believe it or not but once I left my home town to do my Bachelors, Masters and PhD (molecular biology), my mom didn't let me take my tarantulas with me. Yeah, she's been so addicted to those beasties as well...

I bought my first T when I was twelve. In old good times it was called Brachypelma smithi, now hamori. To avoid any confusion, we were calling her Bumblebee. Her purchase was quickly followed up by some new additions of the OW species. And so it went. As I lived in a very small town where the most exciting thing is perhaps having a beer by the river, I started organizing some local communities and introducing them to the hobby (cultural events, local expos, radio interviews). I was so surprised, that after 12 years of my absence at home, most of my folks are still in the hobby! <tears of pride>

In December our little Bumblebee passed away, having lived for 18 years. Mom was sad, so I quickly contacted the guy who I had introduced to the hobby many years ago. He sold me some cute A. geniculata female which became my mom's fav.

Me... I settled down in a town far away from my place of birth, got some nice job. I live with my girlfriend and two dogs. I decided it was a great time to restart my collection at my own place. At that time we were living with a guy who happened to also be a landlord. I must say, he was very convincing at playing panicked when I quietly mentioned about my plans to get some of these beautiful animals.

As you might imagine, there was no choice...
We moved out to a tarantula-friendly zone. I'm ready to start again! 

But for now, I'd like to say hi to everyone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FluffySpider

Mushroom said:


> <3
> Hello everyone. I come from Poland and I've known this forum for a long time . Only now registered... and I don't know why so late. I LOVE tarantulas. They give me similar emotions like hamsters, fluffy bunnies and other furry animals.
> I've been keeping Ts for about 18 years. In fact, this has long been a family hobby.
> Believe it or not but once I left my home town to do my Bachelors, Masters and PhD (molecular biology), my mom didn't let me take my tarantulas with me. Yeah, she's been so addicted to those beasties as well...
> 
> I bought my first T when I was twelve. In old good times it was called Brachypelma smithi, now hamori. To avoid any confusion, we were calling her Bumblebee. Her purchase was quickly followed up by some new additions of the OW species. And so it went. As I lived in a very small town where the most exciting thing is perhaps having a beer by the river, I started organizing some local communities and introducing them to the hobby (cultural events, local expos, radio interviews). I was so surprised, that after 12 years of my absence at home, most of my folks are still in the hobby! <tears of pride>
> 
> In December our little Bumblebee passed away, having lived for 18 years. Mom was sad, so I quickly contacted the guy who I had introduced to the hobby many years ago. He sold me some cute A. geniculata female which became my mom's fav.
> 
> Me... I settled down in a town far away from my place of birth, got some nice job. I live with my girlfriend and two dogs. I decided it was a great time to restart my collection at my own place. At that time we were living with a guy who happened to also be a landlord. I must say, he was very convincing at playing panicked when I quietly mentioned about my plans to get some of these beautiful animals.
> 
> As you might imagine, there was no choice...
> We moved out to a tarantula-friendly zone. I'm ready to start again!
> 
> But for now, I'd like to say hi to everyone.


Well I already like you  because mushrooms are also one of my favorite things. Get yourself a cute mushroom avatar! Have you bought any Ts yet or which ones you want to get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertAddiction

Hey all, my name is Heather and I'm not new to this forum but since I'm getting back into the hobby again I decided to make an account and get back in touch with my true love, inverts. A breakup last year forced me to sell my entire collection of both T's and scorpions.  In due time I plan on getting most of what I had in my collection back and going back to breeding and selling.  For the time being I'm taking a different route of scorpions but will eventually get some T's again in the near future ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mushroom

FluffySpider said:


> Well I already like you  because mushrooms are also one of my favorite things. Get yourself a cute mushroom avatar! Have you bought any Ts yet or which ones you want to get?


Hahah! Yes, will do. Such avatar is a good idea. For starters I’ve ordered a tiny GBB (my girlfriend’s fav) and Ceratogyrus darlingi. Then, I plan to get some arboreals as well (perhaps pokies or Caribena).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

InvertAddiction said:


> Hey all, my name is Heather and I'm not new to this forum but since I'm getting back into the hobby again I decided to make an account and get back in touch with my true love, inverts. A breakup last year forced me to sell my entire collection of both T's and scorpions.  In due time I plan on getting most of what I had in my collection back and going back to breeding and selling.  For the time being I'm taking a different route of scorpions but will eventually get some T's again in the near future ^_^


What was you previous screen-name?
And West Virginia, huh? Don't see many keepers on here from there.


----------



## FluffySpider

Mushroom said:


> Hahah! Yes, will do. Such avatar is a good idea. For starters I’ve ordered a tiny GBB (my girlfriend’s fav) and Ceratogyrus darlingi. Then, I plan to get some arboreals as well (perhaps pokies or Caribena).


I'd like to get some arboreals as well. Not sure I can handle pokies though


----------



## InvertAddiction

Tim Benzedrine said:


> What was you previous screen-name?
> And West Virginia, huh? Don't see many keepers on here from there.


the ex bf's acct is goodlukwitthat on here.  Since we split up and I'm financially able to get back into the hobby again, I've made my acct

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Ah, you were here under his account. Doesn't ring a bell, though.


----------



## Ungoliant

FluffySpider said:


> I'd like to get some arboreals as well. Not sure I can handle pokies though


A good bridge to OW arboreals is _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (or other members of the genus).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## m0ther0fspiders

Hi friends!! 
Victoria, 22, and from Charlotte, NC. New to the world of Ts!! I've been interested for quite a while but finally got my first (of many more to come) tarantula. An Aphonopelma Chalcodes, Arizona Blonde, named Aragog. Excited to see everyone else's beautiful creatures and learn all I can about other genus and species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shutout2000

@m0ther0fspiders Welcome to AB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krysta

Hello everyone Iam new to this myself Iam a proud owner of an pink toe in pretty sure he’s an boy!! His teeth are still pretty pink still after his recent molt over the weekend he looks so good when would it be safe for him to eat??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Krysta said:


> Hello everyone Iam new to this myself Iam a proud owner of an pink toe in pretty sure he’s an boy!! His teeth are still pretty pink still after his recent molt over the weekend he looks so good when would it be safe for him to eat??


Give him 10 days to two weeks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood

InvertAddiction said:


> the ex bf's acct is goodlukwitthat on here.  Since we split up and I'm financially able to get back into the hobby again, I've made my acct


I remember him.


----------



## Ungoliant

Krysta said:


> Hello everyone Iam new to this myself Iam a proud owner of an pink toe in pretty sure he’s an boy!! His teeth are still pretty pink still after his recent molt over the weekend he looks so good when would it be safe for him to eat??


Wait until the fangs turn black. If they are still red or brown, they are soft and are more likely to break.

These two threads contain helpful information:

Avicularia Husbandry by @viper69
Avicularia care by @Venom1080

If you have any other questions, feel free to start a thread in Tarantula Questions and Discussions.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX

InvertAddiction said:


> the ex bf's acct is goodlukwitthat on here.  Since we split up and I'm financially able to get back into the hobby again, I've made my acct


I remember you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmbushArachnids

I'm back on the forums after a 4 year hibernation.. My name's Douglas Ples. I have bred these beast since 2011 with moderate success and unspoken failure. Glad to be here and I'm looking forward to the downward spiral into the world wide thunderdome web that is arachnoboards.com muahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

AgentD006las said:


> I'm back on the forums after a 4 year hibernation.. My name's Douglas Ples. I have bred these beast since 2011 with moderate success and unspoken failure. Glad to be here and I'm looking forward to the downward spiral into the world wide thunderdome web that is arachnoboards.com muahaha


Welcome back Douglas!


----------



## glamourgay

Hello all! I'm Olivia, 20, from northeast Texas. I've studied and assisted in the care of exotics for most of my life, and have personally kept a few native species of true spiders with success over the last four years. My personal collection is limited to one female L. mactans at the moment, but I'm looking forward to expanding and caring for a T of my own!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coniontises

Hello all.

I have been on Beetleforum and Roachforum for ages, but I have finally decided to try Arachnoboards after being talked into it.

Some of you may recognize me in the above areas as AlexW.


----------



## zoogirl

Hello everyone! Guess I better introduce myself  My name is Marti and I am new to the world of T's.  My husband got me into it after begging for years to get one. I was terrified at first but now, I love them! Our zoo consists of a dog, a cat, 2 fish tanks, 2 dumpy tree frogs, a chameleon, a bearded dragon and 4 T's with 5 more on the way. We have 2 A. Avics, 1 Aphonopelma seemanni, and 1 very mean, fast cobalt blue ( I don't know the scientific name for her, she is my husband's and I let him take care of her, she's scary!) I have an Avicularia Versicolor, a Brachypelma hamorii, a Grammastola pulchripes and rosea, and a chromatopelma cyaneopubescens on the way, hopefully getting here Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## coniontises

You may soon find yourself with an incurable case of bug addiction.

Welcome!


----------



## Just Matt

Hello. 

I'm Matt. 

I'm not a hobbyist. I live in Southern Africa and I spend much of my free time scratching around in the bush. 
I have been photographing arachnids for a few years in Southern Africa. I would like to know whether it would be okay to open a thread with some of my photos. 
I would add them to the existing photo thread but I have a few too many for that, I think. 
I have been sitting on my photos and I wonder if anyone would appreciate seeing some of our scorpions and spiders in their natural environments. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Krysta

Thank you his fangs are starting to turn black and how I figure he was a boy cuz on his abdomen he has two circles and they say females have one I guess lol



Ungoliant said:


> Wait until the fangs turn black. If they are still red or brown, they are soft and are more likely to break.
> 
> These two threads contain helpful information:
> 
> Avicularia Husbandry by @viper69
> Avicularia care by @Venom1080
> 
> If you have any other questions, feel free to start a thread in Tarantula Questions and Discussions.


 Thank you

He’s loot so good I hope it’s a him
Cuz he has two spots on his adobmen

They say girls have one?

Is that the truth


----------



## Tim Benzedrine

Just Matt said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm Matt.
> 
> I'm not a hobbyist. I live in Southern Africa and I spend much of my free time scratching around in the bush.
> I have been photographing arachnids for a few years in Southern Africa. I would like to know whether it would be okay to open a thread with some of my photos.
> I would add them to the existing photo thread but I have a few too many for that, I think.
> I have been sitting on my photos and I wonder if anyone would appreciate seeing some of our scorpions and spiders in their natural environments.
> 
> Thanks


There is a sub-forum for just that sort of thing. people would probably be interested in your pictures.

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/field-trips-natural-habitats.68/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DanP

Hello all.  I need some help.  I've never really used this forum before.  I have had t's for about 9yrs'.  I had a beautiful L. parybana female that was probably 8" in size, a G. Pulchra, a B. Smithi and a B. Boehmei.  Long story short, we had a house fire back in October.  All of my critters, as well as our bearded dragon, ball python and cornsnake of 9yrs perished in the fire.  I was finally ready to restart my collection of pets and purchased a G. pulchra and a Mexican redknee, both slings, from a reputable online site.  Well when I received them, my wife lost it.  I guess her grief runs way deeper than I thought.  She blames herself for the fire.  I have to sell my slings as she isn't ready to start over.  I know now I should have talked to her first, but I was hoping to surprise her.  She has been into reptiles and arachnids much longer than me.  I guess I don't post here enough to have the privilege to add to the classifieds.  Does anyone have suggestions on where I may be able to sell my slings?  I'm in Sacramento/Folsom area, and would prefer to not have to ship.  Really bummed as I have been looking for a Pulchra for many months.  :-(


----------



## Ungoliant

DanP said:


> Well when I received them, my wife lost it.  I guess her grief runs way deeper than I thought.  She blames herself for the fire.  I have to sell my slings as she isn't ready to start over.  I know now I should have talked to her first, but I was hoping to surprise her.  She has been into reptiles and arachnids much longer than me.  I guess I don't post here enough to have the privilege to add to the classifieds.  Does anyone have suggestions on where I may be able to sell my slings?  I'm in Sacramento/Folsom area, and would prefer to not have to ship.  Really bummed as I have been looking for a Pulchra for many months.  :-(


Maybe she'll come around, but if not, you can purchase the Classifieds Access upgrade for $5. Be sure to set up a review page for yourself and read the terms before posting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie

DanP said:


> Hello all.  I need some help.  I've never really used this forum before.  I have had t's for about 9yrs'.  I had a beautiful L. parybana female that was probably 8" in size, a G. Pulchra, a B. Smithi and a B. Boehmei.  Long story short, we had a house fire back in October.  All of my critters, as well as our bearded dragon, ball python and cornsnake of 9yrs perished in the fire.  I was finally ready to restart my collection of pets and purchased a G. pulchra and a Mexican redknee, both slings, from a reputable online site.  Well when I received them, my wife lost it.  I guess her grief runs way deeper than I thought.  She blames herself for the fire.  I have to sell my slings as she isn't ready to start over.  I know now I should have talked to her first, but I was hoping to surprise her.  She has been into reptiles and arachnids much longer than me.  I guess I don't post here enough to have the privilege to add to the classifieds.  Does anyone have suggestions on where I may be able to sell my slings?  I'm in Sacramento/Folsom area, and would prefer to not have to ship.  Really bummed as I have been looking for a Pulchra for many months.  :-(


So sorry to hear about this, but if the sight of two new tarantula slings set your wife off so badly-- she should be in grief counseling. There are obviously some things she hasn't been able to work through and it won't just make her ready to get back into a hobby she obviously loved (which is therapeutic all on it's own really) but it will help her with this clearly traumatizing life-experience.

I know some people can get really defensive when therapy is brought up, but you should still talk to her about it. It might also help to talk to her yourself. If you didn't know that new slings would set her off, then what else could she be keeping to herself? Just remember to be as understanding and gentle as you can. And if she's still not ready, that's okay. October was less than six months ago. All wounds need time to heal, and psychological ones take the longest.

Good luck, and as @Ungoliant said you can upgrade to a classifieds user, but you can also become an active member to post to classifieds for free. You still need to make yourself a review page and familiarize yourself with the terms either way.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Anaximandre

Hey there, 

I'm Pierre, and I live in Australia! I'm not a hobbyist and I don't currently own any animal but I'm starting to look into it as I'm quite fond of tarantulas! I've already read plenty of tips on this forum, so I figured it'd be good to join.


----------



## RoryC76

Hello, I would like to introduce myself. My name is Doug and recently got into tarantula keeping. I completely adore these little guys and had no idea they are so cute. I have a juvenile curly hair named Peaches and an adult pink toe named Noodles. Both molted this month and, I got to say, it was quite fascinating. Like something from a science fiction film. They both made it and are doing great. Though this is my first post, I've been able to find many answers to many questions on this forum. I also bought the the TKG for assistance. I hope to be more active on this forum and will upload some pics soon as well as an avatar. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanP

miss moxie said:


> So sorry to hear about this, but if the sight of two new tarantula slings set your wife off so badly-- she should be in grief counseling. There are obviously some things she hasn't been able to work through and it won't just make her ready to get back into a hobby she obviously loved (which is therapeutic all on it's own really) but it will help her with this clearly traumatizing life-experience.
> 
> I know some people can get really defensive when therapy is brought up, but you should still talk to her about it. It might also help to talk to her yourself. If you didn't know that new slings would set her off, then what else could she be keeping to herself? Just remember to be as understanding and gentle as you can. And if she's still not ready, that's okay. October was less than six months ago. All wounds need time to heal, and psychological ones take the longest.
> 
> Good luck, and as @Ungoliant said you can upgrade to a classifieds user, but you can also become an active member to post to classifieds for free. You still need to make yourself a review page and familiarize yourself with the terms either way.


Thanks for the tip.  She is part of a grief counseling group online.  I guess she had just been doing a good job hiding the extent of the guilt.  The only reason I moved forward is that she said she would be happy to pay for my t's when I found some, though I had no intent of letting her do that.  It was an accident, and I feel terrible that she is so guilt ridden.  I appreciate your words.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ghostly

Hello!
I'm a hobbyist from Vienna/Austria. I've been interested in tarantulas for a long time and finally got my first b. hamorii 3 years ago. A dream came true that day, honestly. - sadly he molted into a mature male shortly after (was purchased as a female) and passed away after a few months. RIP Richard, you started it all!
Since then I've been building a tiny "collection" of new world terrestrials, successfully raised my first two slings and totally fell in love with the hobby. I can't imagine my life without my eight-legged roommates anymore. I'm currently planning on getting my first arboreal sling and I'm all excited and happy and scared i might do something wrong since I'm stepping out of my comfort zone with this. I joined the forum to do some more research and hopefully meet people who understand me and my obsession, since nobody in real life does. 
I also love photography and really wanna share some pictures of my Ts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Callysplace101

Hi, I'm Caz from Yorkshire in England. I met a wonderful man who kept Tarantulas and I have slowly become besotted with them.
I have snakes, Royals and Corns and plan on adding to the tribe with a couple of cali Kings and Mexican black.
I've have also started with a few NW T's of my own, after watching an Obt escape and having to catch the little terror from my partners back I'm happy to wait before venturing down the OW path!


----------



## Skep

Whats up
I'm Matt from Illinois. I've been wanting to get into tarantulas for awhile and I'm mostly here to buy/trade with people. I have had a passion in animals for my entire life and I've had many amphibians and reptiles throughout my years. My two current animals are both juvenile crested geckos and I cant wait to watch them grow. In tarantulas, I am drawn to dwarf/smaller species as they can have so much personality in such a small body. Overall I'm glad to be here to share my experiences with you guys as I progress in the tarantula hobby. Any guidance around this site would be great! (I'm kinda lost here  )


----------



## P4RK

Hi all , literally just joined and have had my first ever T since last Monday. A juvie B . Hamorii . Already feel the need for another !


----------



## JeremyRay75

My name is Jeremy, i'm form Kansas city, Missouri. my T collection includes a A. seemmani (stripped knee), C. lividum (colbalt blue), A. avicularia (pinktoe) and on Tuesday will be adding B. vagans (mexican redrump),C. cyaneopubescens (Greenbottle Blue),L. parahybana (salmon pink bird eater),N. chromatus (Brazilian red and white),B. cabocla (brazilian redhead),B. hamorii (ex smithi) (mexican red knee).

after getting my first T my wife went from "if it gets out I'll stomp it" to now owning her own 5 as well.
I also have a vield chameleon, 2 whites tree frogs, a bearded dragon, cat and dog,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Orionoid

I'm Sawyer. I don't currently have any Ts but I've been obsessed with inverts for years and I'm currently in the process of securing a G. pulchra. I've been lurking here long enough I figured I should make an account.


----------



## Ungoliant

Orionoid said:


> I'm Sawyer. I don't currently have any Ts but I've been obsessed with inverts for years and I'm currently in the process of securing a G. pulchra. I've been lurking here long enough I figured I should make an account.


Welcome! _Grammostola pulchra_ is an excellent first tarantula. (The only downside is that they can be expensive and/or hard to find.)


----------



## PeteParker240

Hello All,

I have been doing research to purchase my first T and the knowledge I have gotten from this site has been VERY helpful. That is the reason I chose to finally join. I am a bit of an arachniphobe...not really scared, but not comfortable either.  It seems thats how a lot of hobbyist get started.

After all the research I have settled on getting a G. Pulchra sub-adult to get use to a big spider but also have a more docile slow species and a B. Smithi sling to get use to raising T's.  Just from the research I know I will be a lifelong hobbyist and eventually get to OW ownership (A long time from now, lol).  Going with these two...but worried about speed in the future as both are relatively slow. Do not plan on handling them except for transfers and cleaning. My newbie question is do any experienced T handlers have a suggested regimen of promoting from beginner to intermediate to advanced?


----------



## Ungoliant

PeteParker240 said:


> My newbie question is do any experienced T handlers have a suggested regimen of promoting from beginner to intermediate to advanced?


Most experienced keepers here do not recommend handling.

Unlike other pets, tarantulas do not enjoy being handled. At best, they may _tolerate_ being handled. However, their temperament can change over time, and being wild animals, their behavior can be unpredictable.

Most of us recommend not handling due to the potential for injury to your tarantula. A tarantula -- especially a bulky terrestrial species -- can die from a ruptured abdomen if it falls even a short distance, particularly onto a hard surface. Moreover, if your tarantula bit you, you might reflexively fling it to its death.

If you decide to handle anyway, it is best to limit the frequency of handling and never to do so more than a few inches above a soft surface.

If you have any other questions, feel free to start a new thread on Tarantula Questions & Discussions or Tarantula Chat.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## PeteParker240

Ungoliant said:


> Most experienced keepers here do not recommend handling.
> 
> Unlike other pets, tarantulas do not enjoy being handled. At best, they may _tolerate_ being handled. However, their temperament can change over time, and being wild animals, their behavior can be unpredictable.
> 
> Most of us recommend not handling due to the potential for injury to your tarantula. A tarantula -- especially a bulky terrestrial species -- can die from a ruptured abdomen if it falls even a short distance, particularly onto a hard surface. Moreover, if your tarantula bit you, you might reflexively fling it to its death.
> 
> If you decide to handle anyway, it is best to limit the frequency of handling and never to do so more than a few inches above a soft surface.
> 
> If you have any other questions, feel free to start a new thread on Tarantula Questions & Discussions or Tarantula Chat.



Thank you much for the response. I did not want to get into handing but figured at some point it would be inevitable...so may as well get comfortable with it in case of emergency.  Catch 22...dont want to handle but want to be good at the same time, lol. If I can collect, learn, and sometimes breed without ever having a T in my hand that would be ideal...I want to be comfortable with the T's but respect their ability to deal damage as well.


----------



## Ungoliant

PeteParker240 said:


> I did not want to get into handing but figured at some point it would be inevitable...so may as well get comfortable with it in case of emergency.


It's not as inevitable as you might think. Rehousing, for example, can be done with catch cups and other methods that don't require handling the tarantula. The biggest emergency, an escape, should also be handled with a catch cup. (Keeping catch cups on hand whenever you open the enclosure is a good habit to develop.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T Rex

Hi all , 

I am an old hobbyist from South Africa returning to the hobby...well actually my 10 year old daughter is joining the hobby and I would probably be described as a consultant / financier. Quite keen to see what has changed over the last 10 years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kayroach89

Hi y'all my name is Kayla. I'm very new to this site. It was recommended by a friend on Facebook. I'm 28 (I have a slight arachnophobia, but slowly getting it). I have just recently gotten 2 Tarantulas 1 avicularia avicularia (male) and 1 brachypelma albopilosum sling. I would love to learn everything I can possibly learn. Since I'm new to being a T owner I don't have much experience. I've read tons of forums  and watched lots of YouTube videos but I still feel like I know nothing..lol so im on here to try and learn from the best!! Any advice  to me better care for my little squishies is greatly appreciated!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Kayroach89 said:


> Any advice  to me better care for my little squishies is greatly appreciated!!!


Welcome! If you have any particular care-related questions, feel free to start a thread on Tarantula Questions & Discussions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## octanejunkie

Hello all
I am new to this forum but not the hobby. My daughter and I have owned a B. albopilosum for about 2 and a half years and recently decided to add a few more slings to our collection. Having had success with the curly hair we got from Jamie's Tarantulas, we ordered a GBB from Jamie last week and then this weekend we acquired a B. vagans and G. rosea from a local breeder - might as well raise 3 slings at once, right? Lol The GBB and Rosea slings are around 3/4" and the Vagans is around 1" in size. We saw the Rosea and Vagans eat before taking them home and our GBB ate it's first pinhead B. lateralis yesterday since joining us 3 days earlier.

We have all our slings each in a Jamie's Terrestrial Sling enclosure, inside a glass tank with an under-tank heater to keep the ambient about 74-78 degrees F. The heater is only on one side and the slings are not directly on top of it. There is a water bowl in the tank above the heated area providing additional humidity as it has been quite dry in SoCal lately.

Looking forward to learning more about the hobby after basic success with our curly hair that is now about 3-1/2" in size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

octanejunkie said:


> We have all our slings each in a Jamie's Terrestrial Sling enclosure,


I'm not a huge fan of those, but they will work.   They're a little big for slings, and a little tall for terrestrial slings...and the mesh ventilation is less than desirable.  I prefer a condiment cup...less room means less burrowing and hiding, and typically a greater food response, which generally leads to faster growth as well as a sling that's much easier to monitor.













IMG_0472



__ cold blood
__ Feb 7, 2017



						Keep your small terrestrial slings like this.
					






octanejunkie said:


> inside a glass tank with an under-tank heater to keep the ambient about 74-78 degrees F. The heater is only on one side and the slings are not directly on top of it.


  70 is all you need, your temps are great though for maximizing growth.  I would suggest putting the mat on the side, and not beneath the enclosure, its just safer.

Setting up a micro-climate like you did is a good idea, kudos on heating in a safe manner.



octanejunkie said:


> There is a water bowl in the tank above the heated area providing additional humidity as it has been quite dry in SoCal lately


Humidity is a term that's really irrelevant for the most part n this hobby...it baffles me that it is clung to the way it is by the masses.   Any t can be kept in any humidity, what it really means when you hear a t needs humidity, is that it needs damp substrate.   Your ambient humidity will dictate how much water you add, as well as how often you need to add.  You simply need to dampen more frequently when its dry...you can also reduce ventilation to slow the evap process.

Slings should be kept on slightly damp sub, or what I recommend in a condiment cup, is keeping half the sub damp...when it dries, add more water, its really as simple as that.

In just a few molts, the GBB can be kept dry, as they are an arid adapted species.

Welcome to the hobby...you have made some really good choices regards to the species you have acquired.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## octanejunkie

cold blood said:


> I'm not a huge fan of those, but they will work.   They're a little big for slings, and a little tall for terrestrial slings...and the mesh ventilation is less than desirable.  I prefer a condiment cup...less room means less burrowing and hiding, and typically a greater food response, which generally leads to faster growth as well as a sling that's much easier to monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0472
> 
> 
> 
> __ cold blood
> __ Feb 7, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your small terrestrial slings like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70 is all you need, your temps are great though for maximizing growth.  I would suggest putting the mat on the side, and not beneath the enclosure, its just safer.
> 
> Setting up a micro-climate like you did is a good idea, kudos on heating in a safe manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Humidity is a term that's really irrelevant for the most part n this hobby...it baffles me that it is clung to the way it is by the masses.   Any t can be kept in any humidity, what it really means when you hear a t needs humidity, is that it needs damp substrate.   Your ambient humidity will dictate how much water you add, as well as how often you need to add.  You simply need to dampen more frequently when its dry...you can also reduce ventilation to slow the evap process.
> 
> Slings should be kept on slightly damp sub, or what I recommend in a condiment cup, is keeping half the sub damp...when it dries, add more water, its really as simple as that.
> 
> In just a few molts, the GBB can be kept dry, as they are an arid adapted species.
> 
> Welcome to the hobby...you have made some really good choices regards to the species you have acquired.


Thanks for the detailed response, I modified the housings drilling holes around the sides and and am using flat, solid lids for the B. vagans and G. rosea, the GBB is in the traditional JTSE for extra height and top ventilation as it is a more arid species, like you mentioned. See pic attached.

Ironically the two aforementioned slings came in deli cups, but my daughter and I like to look at them and they have both made intricate, deep burrows already, Lol, but I don't mind since they are display animals for us and watching them come out of their burrows to feed is half the fun for us - plus our B. albo did fine in that size container through 3 or 4 molts so we stuck with it. Next step is 16 oz deli cups or larger containers like Jamies, the Container Store has them dirt cheap, pardon the pun.


----------



## FlyKiwiFly

Kinda forgot to introduce myself got extra hyped with so much content and cool t and insect pics 

My name is Marko i am from Belgrade, Serbia. I've been in hobby for couple of years, but not as active as now since i got new space and better financial situation, aswell a fiance who likes them aswell  (her name is Jeka). My first T was L. parahybana and eventually died of old age as all males tend to, and after that i got another one (turned out to be a male aswell), but along with him came a number of other pets (and not only tarantulas both new and old world there is a chameleon, some isopods, assassin bugs and a lot of interesting inverts coming soon ). So with all the new space for animals and investing in hobby and feeders colonies and enclosures, lightning etc all that is left is the good stuff, so you will be seeing me a lot in the coming months !

I'm very glad to be part of this community and so hyped with the variety of animals and characters involved in it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tvibez

Finally got my girl in today! She's perfect, special thanks to Kenthebugguy.com she's been very active and I can tell she doesn't feel threatened by me, hasnt showed any sign of hostility. look forward to continuing learning more from everyone on here. And thanks to those who consulted me thru the housing process

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Birdie

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello Everyone ..my name is Birdie..ive started up with my new family .lol..my tarantulas.. i had one years ago...gave it to my aunt...I decided..to get back into the tarantula as a pet...i now have 2 pink toes..Gabora and lydia...surfing the internet im glad ive found this group...ive read some posts. .i can see alot of you are experienced ..These pet shops they dont know alot about selling spiders..anyway glad to belong...

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## shutout2000

Welcome @Birdie 

P.S. accidentally disliked your post, I un did that but might still go to your notifications I did.


----------



## John Emerson

Hello all! John; Arizona 
This is where I get a lot of my information in relation to pretty much all my arachnid questions and thought it was time to join. Thanks all


----------



## Inverts of the Valley

Hello everybody! Devon; California
I got my first T when I was five, a G. rosea named Sandy. After her death, seven years later, I fell out of the hobby. I then went about eight years without giving it a second thought until i realized I was missing something. So, at an expo that I'd had no intention of attending, I picked up a juvenile T. stirmi(not the best beginner species, I know). I've been browsing this site since then, so I figured it was time to start contributing. The majority of questions I've had regarding arachnids already have entire dedicated forums on this site, which contain more details and nuances than I could've expected. Thanks to those of you who are active and constructive here, I have been able to catch and fix several possible issues. Below is a picture of Mocha, my probable male stirmi.


----------



## MissOrangeHat

Guess I never introduced myself..Name's Emily, Im 20, soon to be 21! I'm highly interested in Ts and would love to learn more about them. I'm a newbie when it comes to Ts, but I'm pretty good with other animals, such as cats..And other general information on them.

So far yall can call me Miss, OrangeHat, or whatever the hell you want.


----------



## Melancholy Newt

Hello all! My name is Newt, I have been keeping tarantulas for between four and five years now. I recently lost my mature male rose hair named Charlie, he was my first tarantula. I now have nine tarantulas total and am looking forward to interacting here with people who "get it"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Red Queen

Hello! (waves)  
Being formally a complete and utter arachnophobic, I decided to face my fear. Tarantulas have terrified and fascinated me in equal measure. I have recently purchased my first tarantula; a baby blue panay (orphnaecus sp). Even though she is too young to sex; she is already quite the little diva. We love watching her. I hope to make some new friends here and learn more so I can be a better owner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Excello

I'm new. I've never had a fear of spiders, but I do jump sometimes when one takes me by surprise. That happens occasionally in The Old House (built 1903) in which I reside. I'm hoping to start my tarantula hobby this spring by acquiring my first specimen(s). I'll need to keep my specimens under lock and key, as I have a very inquisitive cat. My cabinet, which I am already planning, will have mild heat and adequate ventilation, as The Old House can be draft and cold. I've been studying and watching YouTube videos to prepare myself. I've never kept archnids before. I purchased Shultz and Shultz's book from alibris. It should arrive Monday. I'm looking forward to many years of tarantula husbandry.

As a side note, I am a fan of Dark Shadows, if you haven't already picked up the clue. 

Excello


----------



## Pelorix

Hi all,

Just popping in to say hello. I am new to Arachnoboards, but have had T's for a few years now. So far I am loving the hobby and am actually going to venture into breeding soon (which is actually what brings me to making an account). If anyone knows where I could find some solid advice for breeding, or even more so some advice on how to handle distributing slings to the hobby community once successful, I would be much appreciative! 

I am 26 years old and live in Texas near Ft. Worth. Hit me up if you have any advice (questions even maybe) or wanna just chat about the amazing T's! 

Phil


----------



## Danalemp1216

Hi,
My name is Daniel, I am from NY, but moved down to South Florida for  grad school at FAU. My thesis is on arboreal camera traps to survey endangered primates in the Democratic Republic of Congo. I have been keeping tarantulas for 6 years. I find them absolutely fascinating and enjoy searching for them during my field work. I primarily joined arachnoboards to connect with other keepers for breeding purposes, but have found this site to be very useful and engaging on many topics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grammastolla54

HELLO EVERYONE MY NAME IS ADAM and im happy to be apart of the group


----------



## Kiliost

Hi guys!
New to both tarantulas and this board. Don't have a T yet, but I would love to learn more about them before getting one.
Cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pelorix

Kiliost said:


> Hi guys!
> New to both tarantulas and this board. Don't have a T yet, but I would love to learn more about them before getting one.
> Cheers.


Welcome Kiliost! I've only ever had 5 different Ts, but I'd be more than happy to help answer any questions if I can. Otherwise you came to the right place. Lots of helpful and knowledgeable people here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lekage

Hello!
I'm Jason and an addict...
My son was wanting a T, at the age of 3... 3 years later he was still talking about them and  wanting one , which he received when he turned 6, a Acanthoscurria geniculata ( it's in his room I do all I also decided to pick up a sling aswell a Grammostola pulchripes. Now year later, and 2 more recent additions , a Megaphobema robustum 1 1/2"
And a 3/4" Lasiodora parahybana.
The White knee is around 4 1/2" now, and the Chaco is maybe 3". And a Dubai roach colony.
And now I find my self constantly looking at the pet stores, and on various websites. All the above Ts were ordered from Jamie's.
Really what to get next... hmmmm..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Lekage said:


> Hello!
> I'm Jason and an addict...
> My son was wanting a T, at the age of 3... 3 years later he was still talking about them and  wanting one , which he received when he turned 6, a Acanthoscurria geniculata ( it's in his room I do all I also decided to pick up a sling aswell a Grammostola pulchripes. Now year later, and 2 more recent additions , a Megaphobema robustum 1 1/2"
> And a 3/4" Lasiodora parahybana.
> The White knee is around 4 1/2" now, and the Chaco is maybe 3". And a Dubai roach colony.
> And now I find my self constantly looking at the pet stores, and on various websites. All the above Ts were ordered from Jamie's.
> Really what to get next... hmmmm..


I think it truly is an addition lol. That's cool your son got into them at that age, never even crossed my mind to keep tarantulas until 19...

Sounds like you've already got a nice start to your collection, hopefully you can gleam some info from this forum because its pretty much the best source.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krombop

Hi everybody my name is Kyle I live in New jersey i just recently decided to get into creepy crawlies with the proud purchase of a little dune scorpion. Im looking to purchase a few more various scorps and just want to learn all I can about keeping them happy and healthy.


----------



## Jersey girl

Hi everyone I am new here hoping to learn lots from all of you.
I have been collecting inverts for many years and have kept various species of roach, millipede, and stick insect, this is my new addition Incy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coradams

Hello, I got over my arachnophobia when I took a job with a children's science museum where part of my job is to run the animal program which (I didn't realize) includes handling a G rosea.  I think I went into a minor shock when my boss put her in my hand in front 20 children.  I had to get over it then and there!  I have come to enjoy working with the T at work so much that my husband bought my a B. smithii (hamorii?) for my last birthday.  We are also hosting a wolf spider that came in when the weather turned cold and refused to go back outside.  I am thinking of getting an arboreal next.


----------



## etd311

Hi everybody! My name's Everett and I've been reading the boards for a while, and decided to join. I just (like yesterday) got a female Texas Tan, my first tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Denis Potvin

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone is well. This is an awesome site. The information provided here is extremely helpful...thanks to everyone for sharing. I'd like to meet fellow hobbyists with the same interests, maybe even hobbyists from my area.

My name's Denis and I'm from Ontario, Canada. I'm also new to the hobby. I've had arachnophobia all my life. My earliest memory is of being an infant in my crib and watching a spider slowly descending towards me. I felt helpless and I remember crying and flailing around. I must've scared the spider because when it landed on me it bit me . All I remember about the spider was that it was shiny black with shortish legs compared to its body which to me appeared huge. I've been terrified of spiders ever since. My spiritual adviser/physic advised me that I had to face my fears because my fears were holding me back and interfering with my life. I decided to take her advise and purchased my first spiders. I fell in love with the hairy little guys. Now my collection is growing all the time and I've even begun caring for scorpions too. Maybe someday I'll try centipedes and more animals.


----------



## Rik Cuddy

Afternoon all!

I'm Rik and not new to the bug thing, but seem to have developed a hankering for a T. Have a few other animals of various descriptions, but the closest to a T are the two scorpions I have at the minute.

Been going over the forums and YouTube, as looking for a decent first time terrestrial T (already have the enclosure, just need to setup). After something that isn't just a pet hole!


----------



## Hannah Zoo

Hi I'm Hannah,

I currently own 2 Ts, and originally bought my a avic to get over my personal fear of Ts. I wanted to do this because I am a reptile enthusiast and will eventually be doing educational programs in schools. I thought, "If I can get kids over the fear of snakes then I should do the same with spiders, right?" 

Now I own two Ts (A avic, C cyaneopubescens) and have plans to get many more. The reason why I fell in love with them is because of feeding. Just like my snakes, the feeding is an adrenaline rush! Tarantulas are the coolest "fish" I've ever owned and I love just how low maintenance they are, similar to my snakes 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 My plans (T purchases wise) is to get into dwarfs. I plan on getting a K brunnipes, C perezmilesi, and N incei this year. Possibly adding a Homoeomma species to my collection if I come across one.

I am studying Tarantulas in my free time, and hope to become a future advocate for these creatures

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## go dubia run

Hi,

I have the dubia roaches colony mainly for my tokay and crested geckos. With tarantulas/scorpions' feedings, I can put up my dubia roaches in extra use to maintain my roaches' population and filling up my man's cave with the inverts pets.

I would love to expand my "cold-blooded" collections into tarantulas and scorpions with my geckos and frogs/toads. I'm pretty familiarized with tarantulas as I have owned an pink toe and mexican red rump when I was younger; presumed they are males as I didn't have them lasted for more than two years.

Forward to learn and meet you all, perhaps making new friends and networks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ahimoto

i am not new in tarantulas world. i had few sucsesfully parings ( C.C and Cembrige ) but at that moment i am growing 2 sons  and P.Ornata.


----------



## Candybeetle

Hello, my name's Kelli, I'm from Ohio. I've always had an interest in insects/arachnids every since I was a small child, but was never really allowed to own them because of family member's irrational fears. Well, thankfully I'm an adult now and finally I have the opportunity to get into a hobby I've always wanted to be a part of.

I'm new to tarantulas, but not new to owning exotics. Snakes are my #1 passion, but Ts are quickly becoming my #2. I currently have one T, an A. Avicularia picked up at my local reptile expo a little over a month ago. (And let me just say - the vendor sure wasn't joking when he said this would become an addiction! haha.) I've already learned so much in the small amount of time I've had her, and have quickly acquired a newfound respect not only for these creatures, but for the hobbyists who care for them as well. 

I hope to grow my collection as time goes on and learn as much as I can about these amazing animals!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KAK999

Hello everyone!

My name is Kailee, I am 25 years old. I’ve been obsessively reading forums on this site ever since I first decided to get a tarantula (about 6 months now), and now I’m 5 months into owning a b.albopilosum (she’s my first!) and she’s been growing and eating like a champ. 

I joined because I figured why not, I spend enough time on here anyway!

I’ve already started thinking about my next T and really leaning towards the lasiadora parahybana because I want something big and impressive looking. 

I’m excited to be a part of the T-loving community since nobody else ever wants to hear about my tarantula xD

Reactions: Like 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Ungoliant

KAK999 said:


> I’ve already started thinking about my next T and really leaning towards the lasiadora parahybana because I want something big and impressive looking.


Welcome! If you're looking for other suggestions for what to get next, feel free to start a thread in Tarantula Chat.


----------



## GrizzlyBeare

Hi all 
I’m Sooz/Suzy
New to here
Ive not managed to find a tarantulas anonymous group so I guess this is the nearest thing?!?


----------



## MrP

Hi everyone, the name's C.P. I'm new to the forum and tarantulas. I can't wait to get my own T. I have so many questions about where to begin.


----------



## Squalle

Hey all, my name is Squalle. I had a couple Rose Hairs when I was younger. Now I'm getting back into the hobby again. I'd like to make some friends in the hobby from other countries. I'd like to maybe see about getting some spiders that I can't find here in the US (Ohio). I would like to get a Redback or two and a Brown Recluse.

I've always been amazed by spiders. I've never killed them when I find them. They've always went outside (much to my wife's displeasement). They are fun to watch and I hope to have a large collection soon.


----------



## JANK

Hello, I joined hoping to find some uncommonly kept species from Australia/New Guinea.


----------



## TLSizzle

Hello! I figure it’s time I introduce myself. I’m Tiffany, live just south of Houston TX. 
I currently do not own any arachnids. Seemed to stumble across this site after looking for what my T was that I briefly owned years ago. Turns out it was an A. Hentzi. It was wild caught, didn’t seem too happy with me so I released it after a short while. That was before the internet was full of useful information. Hadn’t much of an idea on what I was doing. 
Over the years I’ve grown to have some sort of arachnophobia. Not so much with T’s but when I look in the ‘True Spider’ threads I get the chills. Except for the cute jumpers of course.    This site is helping me and along the way I’m learning a lot!
It’s great seeing a nice open community of people who adore and respect their species. So while I may not post a lot, I’m here! 
See y’all around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## laservet

Hi. I'm Paul, live in SE Virginia. I'm looking into acquiring a tarantula (wife approval pending) and am finding this site a trove of info. I'm a companion animal and exotic animal veterinarian, have been doing it for 38 years. I've had tarantulas in the very distant past, wild caught in the western US. I've bred snakes (150 breeding pair at one point), chameleons and other nonbeginner lizards, amphibians, venomous snakes. What I haven't had in a very long time is something small, quick and venomous. I'll pop in with questions as they arise. One of my hobbies is macrophotography and one of my goals in having a tarantula is to get some nice close up macro shots. I've posted a few shots in the gallery, will add as time permits.

Again, very nice site!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhyce

Hello! I've been a member for a little bit but have never posted, so I figured I may as well hop in.

My name is Amanda and I live in Seattle, WA. 

I've always loved animals and had cats for most of my life. As all my old feline friends passed away, I turned to Reptile keeping. I currently have a Bearded Dragon (Male - Goblin), a Leopard Gecko (Male - Ichabod "Icky" Crane), an Indonesian Blue Tongue Skink (Chicken Nugget), a Crested Gecko (Marigold), a Pinstripe Ball Python (Female - Nagini), and a Oketee Cornsnake (Female - Windshield "Winny" Wiper). I then ventured a tiny bit into Amphibians with a pair of Fire Bellied toads (Heckel and Jeckel), and a pair of Poison Dart Frogs (Moon and Sky). I also have a pair of naughty female (formerly feeder) mice (Janet and Sharon), a fluffy black Syrian Hamster (Male - Smokey), and the sweetest black Havana bun bun (Male - Ozzy).

By falling down a deep and mysterious YouTube rabbit hole, I found Tom Moran's videos and soon fell in love with Tarantulas. Between Tom and Petko, I could spend all day watching Tarantula videos. So my adventure began.. and failed and failed.. and then began again.

First, I did some rather poor research on Caribena Versacolor and had 2 slings die on me back to back. Tom's videos luckily set me back on track and after a couple of months, I decided I'd try again. So far, she's (assumed, sorry baby) doing wonderfully and has molted a few times and loves to scare the bejeezus out of me every time I feed her. I then picked up a Brachypelma albopilosum, or as I call him/her, Curly. Amazingly fast growing and so fun to watch. Genuinely seems at least curious and is always out and about causing a ruckus in it's enclosure. Then, I picked up a Pamphobeteus antinous. A bit more reclusive at first, it's just now starting to come out to sit in view. Most recently, I picked up a Lasiodora parahybana sling that has a whole lot of spunk.

Anyways, I'm glad to be here and have already learned a lot by just lurking the threads. I appreciate that this place exists and look forward to more knowledge and acquaintances that understand my liking of Tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Opalesce

I'm Victoria and I live in Alberta Canada. 

I've had a vast array of animals over the years, but never arachnids. I used to think they were kind of creepy, but a good friend of mine has recently acquired three and they've sparked an interest in me. Hoping to get one this summer/fall and learn things here before I make a final decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crunchr

Hi everyone! I'm Eros from Indonesia. I am new to this forum and new to T's.

I currently own a Blue-tongued skink, a dumpy frog, 4 leopard geckos, a sulcata tortoise, a crocodile skink, 2 siamese fighting fishes, a freshwater fish tank and 5 T's.
For T's, 1 B. Vagans, 1 N. Chromatus, 1 B. Emilia, 1 B. Alopilosum and 1 OBT.
I'm looking forward to expand my collection and meet new friends here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlynnBity

Hello,
I am new here and from Germany. I was first logged in to a German forum because I do not speak English that well. There, however, the help, activity and respect left a lot to be desired and today I have decided to try it here in this forum.
I'm going to use Google Translator for most communication, which has always worked very well for me so far. If there are any mistakes, please excuse me. Main thing you understand what I want to say.

I am a beginner in this area and have only started to be interested in these animals through my friend (who is a beginner himself). At first I was against it because I had this socially aroused disgust with these animals.
But already in July 2017, when I held the chosen Brachypelma hamorii on the way back in her can, I was more fascinated than scared. The curiosity became bigger and bigger and since November 2017 I have my own little monster, a 1.0 Brachypelma boehmei 
I will introduce myself and my tarantula in detail in a separate thread.
I am pleased to be here and I am curious how it is here.

Warm greetings from Germany

Reactions: Like 4 | Beer 1


----------



## KeetahSpacecat

Hello, my name is Keetah! I live in Pennsylvania and I have been keeping millipedes for over a year now. I've been wanting to branch out and find other milli friends. I have a few on twitter I talk to, but it'll be nice to find other people who love these rollie pollies as much as I do :3


----------



## Joseph Marsala

Just wanted to say hello, I have a millipede collection and looking for help and fun ideas.


----------



## Nutcracker

Hi, I am Kyle and live near Dallas, TX.  I have just started back into the hobby after a 20 year lapse.  I caught an A. Hentzi when I was a pre-teen and it was killed by my mother.  She also killed my Spectacled Caiman around this same time.  I got back into the hobby by my young son expressing a lot of interest in spiders.  

It has been a month or so but we have a C. cyaneopubescens, C. versicolor, and an A. seemanni.  The first two are about 1" and the A. seemanni is about 5".  I am suspecting we were sold a near MM but have not had a clear view under it or a molt yet.  

Glad to be on the board now instead of lurking around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dstnfx

Hello I’m Dustin and I live in Kentucky. I’m new to the hobby, got an interest for tarantulas from my wife, who has kept a Chilean rose for nearly 12 years. I have just obtained my first T which is a pink toe. I’ve came here to learn more and make friends in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RippiArts

Hi all, my name is Alena and I've just signed up to Arachnoboards few minutes ago and am trying to find my way around at the moment.

I do not actually have any tarantulas nor do I really plan on having any in the future, living ones that is... However I have started making crochet tarantulas last year as a hobby. 
Knowing nothing about tarantulas I am dependent on google search (which is very confusing at times) and I thought it would be great to get an opinion/advice/inspiration from real tarantula enthusiasts.




That's me in a nut shell, just an artsy person making tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nutcracker

RippiArts said:


> Hi all, my name is Alena and I've just signed up to Arachnoboards few minutes ago and am trying to find my way around at the moment.
> 
> I do not actually have any tarantulas nor do I really plan on having any in the future, living ones that is... However I have started making crochet tarantulas last year as a hobby.
> Knowing nothing about tarantulas I am dependent on google search (which is very confusing at times) and I thought it would be great to get an opinion/advice/inspiration from real tarantula enthusiasts.
> 
> View attachment 274294
> 
> 
> That's me in a nut shell, just an artsy person making tarantulas.


Very nice work!


----------



## tarantulaguns

Hello!
I'm new to the forum. I got my first tarantula three years ago, a B. Albopilosum female. A year later I got my G. Pulchripes, and now I have slings of the following: Bumba cabocla, E. Murinus, B. Vagans, G Rosea, A. hentzi, B. Smithi, G. Pulchra, and a mystery species from Fear Not Tarantulas!

Edit: I also have been keeping reptiles for over 6 years and have quite an extensive collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RippiArts

Nutcracker said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you!


----------



## Keke713

Hey guys name Chris! New to the hobby and to the board! Im 29 and live in Pasadena Texas! (Outside Houston) if anyone lives in this area plz feel free to message me!


----------



## fluffykitten

Hello there! I'm Alice & I live in northern Virginia. I'm new to the forum and I really like tarantulas; they remind me of tiny fluffy kittens. I actually have a terrifying fear of centipedes, but I'm hoping I can get over my fear of centipedes  and actually own a pet centipede one day. It's nice to meet you all and I look forward to discussing centipedes and seeing all your arachnid pets! B)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turkish Bread

Hey there! I don't own a spider yet and I never have before but I really want one and will probably get one soon but I just wanna know how to take care of a spider and which one to get for first timers. And I would like to make some spider loving friends as well


----------



## Ungoliant

Turkish Bread said:


> Hey there! I don't own a spider yet and I never have before but I really want one and will probably get one soon but I just wanna know how to take care of a spider and which one to get for first timers. And I would like to make some spider loving friends as well


Welcome! If you want advice on which species to get, feel free to start a thread in Tarantula Chat.

EulersK made these videos highlighting some beginner species:










Tomoran also has these recommendations for beginner species:


----------



## AngelDeVille

Hey all,

I had a beloved Chilean Rose and an Emperor Scorpion many years ago before the interwebz, or at least before I was on it.

 My 5 year old had gotten me back into the hobby!

We jumped off the deep end with a Lasiodora Parahybana sling we purchased locally, and while shopping online for supplies.... I now I have a Nhandu Chromatus sling on the way....

We are looking forward to watching them grow into beautiful adults. 

I had never realized the varieties of Tarantulas available.


----------



## Rmille34

Hey! I've been on this page for YEARS but never had a reason to post. I've recently acquired some scorpions and tarantulas and decided that I needed to up my knowledge base. I educate kids and families about our local reptile species here in Texas and keep inverts on the side. I also currently have hissing cockroach and red runner breeding tubs going for food and education! Thanks!! Looking forward to increasing my knowledge base with all of you!


----------



## Eternalhour

Hi all. 
I live on east coast of Australia. I breed phasmids, have a couple of snails, a few species of scorpion, various marine inverts and recently treated myself to a Selenotypus Exevale sling. I would love to get a Phlogius Goliath, a Phlogius Blue Leg and a Selenotypus Sp.4 next.
  I'm a sucker for the babies, scorplings and slings are among the most adorable creatures on this planet. I am a bit obsessed with arthropods and unfortunately don't know anyone apart from my two year old daughter who shares my obsession.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sterls

Hey guys!

I've been into exotic pets for nearly all my life, the first pet I can remember us having was a free roaming iguana. I've mostly been into snakes up to this point, but recently started dipping my toes into tarantulas.

Currently I've got an Aphonopelma hentzi and a Chromatopelma cyanopubescens, and have fallen in love, borderline addicted. Been browsing the forums for awhile and figured it was time to introduce myself. 

Looking forward to learning all there is to know about spiders, and maybe even some other inverts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MagpieFX

Hi there,
I'm Luke, I'm 27 and live in Christchurch in the UK, with my partner and her 2 little girls(I also have 3 of my own close by) little crazy with ADHD and PTSD, I'm a veteran who now spends his nights playing on train tracks, I've kept lizards in the past but I've always been very wary of arachnids but sat down and binge watched the dark den, and set my mind to keep my own animals.

I've recently bought my first Brachypelma albopilosum and am here to interact with others and make sure I'm doing the right things with "Freddie" apologies the kids had to name him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Egliderider

Hi everyone!
I'm Scott from MN And I'm new to Arachnoboards and the hobby. Got a Grammostola Pulchra a few months ago and am very excited to watch it grow and mature and eventually add a few more T's now that I'm hooked

I learned about Arachnoboards from Tom's Big Spiders and will have to learn my way around here. Nice to have a go to place for good info as I'm trying to learn as much as I can about T's.

My avatar is my G. Pulchra (Ripley) and it was the first time I'd seen it in over a month and I was excited to see that it grew so much after a recent molt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Egliderider said:


> I'm Scott from MN And I'm new to Arachnoboards and the hobby. Got a Grammostola Pulchra a few months ago


Great choice! Welcome to the cult of pulchra.


----------



## mathieucloutier5

Hello everybody!
My name is Mathieu, im from Quebec,Gatineau, I just got in the hobby a few months ago, I own a Grammostola rosea, a A. geniculata, a H. maculata and a C. versicolor. I hope finding alot of advices and tips on here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M3rcurY176

Hi everyone
My name is Andi and i'm from Indonesia. I recently entered this hobby in January of 2018 and started with a Grammostola Pulchripes. As i got into the hobby, i got more and more tarantulas. I usually read anything about tarantulas here, whether it's about breeding reports or bite reports. I'm looking forward to socializing more on Arachnoboards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Egliderider

Ungoliant said:


> Great choice! Welcome to the cult of pulchra.


Thanks! They certainly are beautiful T's with that velvety black color. And now that I'm hooked, I just picked up a 1/2" B. Boehmei sling and have a list going for future T's to add to what I'm sure will be a growing collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BladeGypsy

Hello Arachnoboards. My name is Gypsy. I am excited to be a new member on this forum. Subsequently, I am also new to the hobby. I purchased my first T a couple of weeks ago, A. chalcodes, sexed female with about a 4'' legspan. her name is Brunnhilde, or 'Hilde for short. Hoping to learn a lot here and delve in to the hobby even more. See you all around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

BladeGypsy said:


> I purchased my first T a couple of weeks ago, A. chalcodes, sexed female with about a 4'' legspan.


Great choice!


----------



## Christoph27

My names Chris im 27 and live in TN.
Im new to the hobbie and recovering arachniphobe. Started with an A.avic sling then things kinda escalated from there.
I now own 3 Ts and multiple wild caught true spiders... I believe ive become an addict and am seeking knowlege and input from like minded people to help keep my inverts happy and healthy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Draqon

My nickname is Trey, I haven't gotten anything yet, looking to get started in the hobby and saw that this was a good place for information and such. Thinking about getting a Poecilotheria Regalis but after some research found out it's not for beginners. So now looking for a better beginner T to start off with before I try my hand at the Poecilotheria Regalis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Draqon said:


> Thinking about getting a Poecilotheria Regalis but after some research found out it's not for beginners. So now looking for a better beginner T to start off with before I try my hand at the Poecilotheria Regalis.


Feel free to start a thread in Tarantula Chat if you want ideas.

Some initial viewing material:

EulersK made these videos highlighting some beginner species:










Tomoran also has these recommendations for beginner species:


----------



## gymreaper

May be a little late to the party! Im alex, im 23 in Birmingham UK, used to have a Poecilotheria metallica but sold to a friend when my partner got pregnant (accident waiting to happen with an ornamental species). Recently bought a Asian Forest Scorpion who gave birth to 25 slings a week later!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pepajasmin

Hey people,

I’m pepa,from the West Midlands,England,I’ve been into tarantulas for over 2 years now and finally got to own my first last year in September, 
People think it’s abit crazy but my first baby was a OBT and I’m now currently looking into owning another species aswell

I’m still new to all this, and welcome any advice, just drop me a message! 

Talk later!

Reactions: Lollipop 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## gymreaper

Pepajasmin said:


> Hey people,
> 
> I’m pepa,from the West Midlands,England,I’ve been into tarantulas for over 2 years now and finally got to own my first last year in September,
> People think it’s abit crazy but my first baby was a OBT and I’m now currently looking into owning another species aswell
> 
> I’m still new to all this, and welcome any advice, just drop me a message!
> 
> Talk later!


West mids gang gang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126

gymreaper said:


> West mids gang gang


Ew


----------



## Pepajasmin

gymreaper said:


> West mids gang gang


No way haha gang gang


----------



## CommanderBacon

Hello!  My name is Jen, I live in Los Angeles, and I'm relatively new to keeping spiders.  I got my first T at a bug fair two years ago and now have six tarantulas, a wolf spider, and a jumper.  When I am not tossing crickets to their doom, I work in merchant services, watch sumo, play video games, and draw.  I'm also a big fan of comics and Japanese history.

Currently focusing on collecting dwarf and small species and picked up my first C. elegans this weekend   Saw a beautiful T. seladonia, but don't have $700 so....

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Yashua

Greetings my name is Yashua, Originally discovered the hobby through an elementary school principal. Had a very big run of bad luck in life and reached an all-time low lost the love of my life and all that stuff and somehow threw the ashes ended up getting myself my first 8 slings and its kept me going. 

my cute little Grammostola pulchra playing around in his moss






Brachypelma albopilosum enjoying pre-hulled burrow "Already 4x the size"






Chromatopelma cyaneopubscens "GBB" in comfort high corner of enclosure checking on the way too big cricket "Everyone else got butchered cricket" I gave the GBB a full one because it seemed down to eat just playing it all by ear right now.






Will be uploading a time-lapsed feeding video, GBB babies seem to give the best show feeding time mine holds onto the prey for some time to confirm death then does this little happy dance above the prey and then dives into the meal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Burbotlips

*Hi everybody!*
Just got my first arachnid today, a Heterometrus longimanus, thought I should finally sign up. The closest thing to a scorpion I've owned was a crayfish, so be warned, I'm a greenhorn that may harass you for your superior knowledge. I call northern California my home and have kept many a reptile in my rather short life. Pray to the great Arachnologist in the sky, to steady my hand and allow Sergeant Zim to die of old age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ic32k

Hello everybody,

I'll introduce myself, I'm complete beginner from Spain, when I was younger (maybe 17 years old) I had several spiders: Pterinochilus murinus, Avicularia aviculariaand Grammostola rosea, and scorpions: Pandinus Imperator, Meshobuthus martensii. As my first spider was a Pterinochilus Murinus an falled in love with her I decided to have it again now, 20 years later... 
Never had a sling before and the next week I will receive one sling of Pterinochilus murinus and another sling of Brachipelma hamorii so I give you thanks to all for all the precious info you posted in this forum, the best under my opinion in all the internet about this animals...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jekyll

Hello! Welcome to arachnoboards - I'm new, too. I'm raising hissing cockroaches and am about to get my first T. Can you tell me if you feed hissers to your T's? If so, do you feed all ages/sizes of hissers to them, or do you only feed young hissers? I've heard conflicting opinions about hissing cockroach exoskeletons being so hard they'll damage T fangs. Thank you!


----------



## ic32k

Jekyll said:


> Hello! Welcome to arachnoboards - I'm new, too. I'm raising hissing cockroaches and am about to get my first T. Can you tell me if you feed hissers to your T's? If so, do you feed all ages/sizes of hissers to them, or do you only feed young hissers? I've heard conflicting opinions about hissing cockroach exoskeletons being so hard they'll damage T fangs. Thank you!


Hello Jeckyl  With my previous T's I only feeded with crickets and with mealworms because that's the only feed I can get for  they in my zone, so I can't help you with your question, hope someone else can provide you with the info you need, good luck, and nice to meet you!
But I suposse that if the spider is adult or the hisser is smaller than the T you should not have problem to feed with them, in some youtube videos the people give to their T's that kind of food...


----------



## Ungoliant

Yashua said:


> ended up getting myself my first 8 slings


All good choices -- I'm particularly fond of pulchras.




ic32k said:


> I'm complete beginner from Spain.


¡Bienvenido!


----------



## Sillver

Hello.

I'm a beginner. I currently have one brachypelma albopilosum and looking to get some more Ts.  Other than the one tarantula I also have three leopard geckos and one corn snake. Also looking to get a scorpion or two.


----------



## ic32k

Ungoliant said:


> ¡Bienvenido!


Bien hallado!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinktoepaws

Hi everyone!

I am as new as it gets because I don't even have a T yet!
I was originally intrigued by the beauty of the versi and avic avic species, but I'm thinking I may try a b. albopilosum as my first T (just because they are terrestrial and very docile from what I've read online). I am here to gather information on husbandry before I bring home my T. 

Nice to meet you all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moxie Martyr

Hello out there!

The name's Mox, though some prefer to call me Moxie.

I'm new to the hobby, and have only juuust recently dipped my toe into giving it a real hard go, currently looking to purchase my T so I figured the forums were a good place to look!
I'm from the U.S so that alone is both beneficial and detrimental to my search, but y'know, beggars can't be choosers. I grew up around reptiles mostly so this isn't a step too far in the opposite direct, save I'm rather afraid OF spiders, but not to the extent of running, screaming, shrieking or freaking out. Just. A respect for distance really. BUT! I'm looking to get over that fear as proven, so here goes, I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## raeanna

Hi! Thanks for having me! I currently do not own anything related to these forums but I am looking into getting millipedes and possibly pill bugs. Maybe springtails if that would be beneficial? The species I am looking at are Centrobolus Splendidus, Trigoniulus Macropygus (flame leg), or Trigoniulus Corallinus. The flame leg is at the top of my list, but I can't seem to find much information on it and whether it would be a good beginner millipede.


----------



## Penthotal

Hello people! I'm very happy to join this community. After one year into the hobby i'm totally addicted and already own several spiders myself. Hope to find new friends here


----------



## ExArachnophobeOnTheLoose

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


First off,
hello there strangers 
My name is David and I've been lurking for quite some time now (a few months in fact)
And since I've bought my first T (B. Albopilosum) a few weeks ago I figured, might as well make an account.

Currently I am hyped for getting my new buddy a chromatopelma cyaneopubescens.

Let's have a great time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DagmarV

Oh hey howdy there

I was directed here from r/tarantulas to get help sexing my new buddy - my first T which I got a couple weeks ago, a juvenile B. albopilosum. I've been wanting a T for several years and I am finally in a living situation that allows it. Yay! I also keep hermit crabs - currently I have ten.

Here's a snappy of the fuzz:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlitherMommy

Greetings, all! I am SlitherMommy, or Josie. As the name suggests, I am primarily a snake lady, but with the guidance of a friend, I just made my first tarantula purchase, and I am so excited! Lauren recommended I come here, mostly to get a care sheet for my new sling, but also for the cameraderie. Well, I've found the cameraderie, but can't seem to locate any care sheets, though I used the search function. 

Anyway, I am in Butte, Montana, USA, and as I said, I am a snake lady for the most part. I have a yuge "zoo" of beloved pets: 16 snakes ranging from a 7-foot boa to a 12" hatchling, 7 guinea pigs, 3 hermit crabs, 4 cats, and a roomful of breeder mice for my scalebabies. I don't really think of the mice as pets, per se, but I do get attached to the odd cute one here and there.  

I look forward to getting to know folks here, and learning more and more every day about arachnids!


----------



## Kreepy Korner Kreatures

Hi everyone, happy to be here, if you have a minute feel free to check us out on youtube!


----------



## Penny vagans

Hello everyone, 
Happy to have joined this forum/board. My name is Penny and live in Minneapolis, MN. Really excited to share and learn from everyone here


----------



## Dungbug

Hi there, I'm in the UK. I've got several T's ranging from Brachyphelma Hamorii to a (very recently acquired) Heteroscodra Maculata. I also have a Chinese Water Dragon & a mad Springer Spaniel, I've already found some great posts and fantastic advice so looking forward to learning more and contributing where possible.


----------



## SPYD3R9

hello strangers, I live in Jakarta, Indonesia, recently got my first tarantula, its G.Rosea, so looking forward to learning more and contributing where possible


----------



## SpooderLady008

Hullo everyone! My name is Krystal, a.k.a SpooderLady008. Errrmmmm.....what else is there. 
<------- Apparently I'm a non-descript person made of two circles, a smaller one on top of a larger one. I'll fix that later.
I live in Modesto,Ca with my parents and my boyfriend of 2 1/2 years. I have 4 tarantula's and a cat. I like to listen to music, play video games, mostly horror, fantasy, Pokemon and Minecraft. I enjoy outdoor photography, pretty much any animals....except mosquitoes. All mosquitoes can go die in an all consuming fire. 

Yeah I guess that's about it without going into a biography length post about me. Ain't no one got time for that. I'll share some pics of the fuzzy kids in a bit. Good to be on board!


----------



## Cedric the Crab

Hi all, my name is Anne, and I am so glad I have found this group, as I am a first time carer to a dear little rainbow crab, 'Cedric'. I won't bore you with a long intro, I have stuck it all in my profile for anyone to read if they so wish.
Am looking forward to getting to know people here, especially crabby people  I was (unjustly of course  ) sometimes known as a crabby old doodah long before I got my pet crab

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lancealot2020

Hi All I'm Lance I'm very new to the forums. I used to have a couple rose hairs, wanting to get back into keeping them. I'm Canadian eh!! came searching to see how to sex them and here I'am


----------



## Aestas

Hello,
I'm Aestas, living in Germany and I joined this forum a few minutes ago. I found it through google while looking a bit through tarantula informations and thought I might as well join.
A few years ago I owned a Brachypelma emilia female which I gave away to my former boss when he moved away.
A few weeks ago I started this hobby again (my current tarantulas are listed in my profile^^) and now I ask myself why I waited for so long to do so 
If anyone wants to talk with me feel free to do so!


----------



## JackJackula

Hi my name is Jack and I'm from Nebraska. I've wanted a tarantula and have looked at this forum for many years and now that I'm in college I finally went out this April and got my first three Ts: G. pulchripes, P. cambridgei, and a P. irminia
All of them are slings under 1". I am definitely excited about being in this hobby and already have three more tarantulas in my shopping cart!


----------



## Tearsacid

Hilo from Texas everyone!

I'm a long time lurker here & glad to have finally joined up. I've been keeping arachnids, reptiles, marsupials, amphibians, insects, exotics, commons, plants, aquariums... and whatever else for 20+ years since I was a kid. I'm interested in all things natural & its truly amazing to find like minded people. I don't know about you guys but I usually don't get along well with non-animal lovers as friends & in relationships.

When it comes to tarantulas, I've only ever kept a few common terrestrials & random rescues from a friend. I gave them all away when I moved for work except for 1 tiny LP a few years back & shes still with me (or he). JUST 2 DAYS AGO I started back with a few tarantulas that have only been researched & dreamt of for years. Lol
It will be great to learn & get to know all of you =)

Hi Anne! I love those little moon/rainbow land crabs & I've had a few. 1 really interesting thing about them is that both spiders and crabs show a lot of common traits and are actually in the same Phylum! cool stuff


----------



## lancealot2020

lancealot2020 said:


> View attachment 277347


Picture is gone? curious maybe I was not allowed to post a picture? or maybe I have to post under sexing? please advise!!


----------



## Ungoliant

lancealot2020 said:


> Picture is gone? curious maybe I was not allowed to post a picture? or maybe I have to post under sexing? please advise!!


This was due to some technical problems. That being said, here is where you should post sexing requests:

*Spermathecae sexing*: for photos of exuviae (the shed exoskeleton or molt)
*Epiandrous fusillae sexing*: for ventral photos of a live tarantula

How to submit images:

Click the above link.
Click "Add Media" (near the upper-right corner).
Select "Upload an image from your files" (should be selected by default).
Click "Upload Image."
Select the image file on your computer or phone.
Add a title (preferably including the scientific species name) and description.
Click "Save Media."

When attempting to sex a tarantula, you want to focus on the area between the first pair of book lungs (the pair closer to the head).












3" Female Psalmopoeus cambridgei [ventral sexing]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 7, 2017
__ 2
__
cambridgei
female
juvenile female
psalmopoeus
psalmopoeus cambridgei
sexing
squirt
trinidad chevron tarantula
ventral




						She was confirmed female by her most recent molt (pictured bottom left)...
					



The bottom-left picture is of the inside of the abdominal exuviae to confirm the results of ventral sexing.


----------



## Daley

Hi,

My name is Daley, I am somewhere in my twenties and reside in the UK. I started to show an interest towards less commonly kept pets in my late teens and I have been an occasional lurker for quite some time now. I thought I would join this forum now that I have finally got my very first scorpion.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## NateMesa

Hello all! 
I found this page while looking up info on AZ Bark Scorpions.  We have plenty of them in the back yard and I started to collect them in a 10 gallon tank. No we have gravid females and some babies running around. I just moved to AZ from the midwest about 1 year ago. I am completely green when it comes to scorpions. I don't like seeing them exterminated though. At first, I would catch 5-10 and release them way out in the desert. This is the first time I have had babies and mommys though. I want to learn about caring for them as I have no clue. Thanks in advance for all your help here. They are an awesome species!


----------



## Euscorpius

Hi,
I am Alessandro from Friuli, Italy. Always fascinated by little critters since I was a child, now I work as an explainer at a butterfly house.
My first pet-invertebrates were_ Phyllium giganteum_ (giant leaf insects), and I have kept quite a lot Phasmid species in the past. I also keep and breed tropical fish, some of them originating from puddles in the African Savannah that drain completely during the dry season.
One night I found an adult female_ Scutigera coleoptrata_ (house centipede) and... I just started collecting centipedes and scorpions like I do with orchids! Except those "arachnopets" are all WC, and I'm planning to breed them. My avatar picture is a little_ Euscorpius sp._ glowing under UV light.
I have recently acquired a male _Scolopendra dehaani_ (I sexed him using the "drowning method" I read about here) so after some weeks of lurking I decided to join the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jotunn

Greetings citizens,

I am Kristoff. Canadian powerlifter and T collector. It is a pleasure to be here.


----------



## Nikolas

Hello to everyone, we are from Greece and we have recently starting the hobby! Thank you for accept us in your community!  cheers from Thessaloniki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bananahead

Hi everyone,

My name is Alex, and I'm a tarantula addict!!
I've been lurking here for a while. I spend a lot of time reading and gaining knowledge and I figured I should say hello! I currently keep 14 species. My last addition was a beautiful A. Avic from Jason (gottarantulas). Looking forward to adding more beautiful T's to my family. Take care everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EmilyandPica

Hello from Montana! I,m a new tarantula owner and have had my little one about a week. She,s been hiding for 2 days now but i,m kinda just letting her do her thing. Hoping to gain some knowledge on the best ways to take care of her. She,s my baby...but only you guys could understand that. Happy I found this place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golmas

Hi my name is Dave I am just restarting in the hobby after missing it for a couple of years I was collection tarantulas for 10 yrs and due to personal reasons had to give up my collection so am now looking forward to learning a bit more about these fantastic creatures we have in the hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swede Baboon

Hey There !!

User formerly known as SwedeBaboon here 

Due to some events i got my email closed so couldnt reset the password etc etc so created a new account instead.

Howdy yall 

PS: Chris... im now a proud owner of a Queen ... PBUH

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ray Lence

Hi, folks)
My name is Stephan, but you may refer to me as Ray.
I live in Kyev, Ukraine
I'm 28, molecular biologist by eduation, researcher by occupation. My specialization is NACH-receptors and snake venom neurotoxins, mostly use of them in sphere of medicine and health care.
My hobbies are - travelling, 3D-graphics, painting, photography, moutain bike and music. Also I write short sci-fi stores and pop-science articles from time to time.
My spider is _Brachypelma hamorii_ (Ex-smitti), a mexican red-knee "teenage' (L8) girl named Maria Huana (Basically she is Maria-Alberta-Diego-Huanna De la Serna, but I prefer to stick to "Maria" or "My little Spider Goddes" or "My Cute Abomination"). That nasty unpredictible werid-acting fluffy red-n-black little hybrid of ninja and sewing machine is my first ever spider.
Though as a biologist, I've got quite ok amount of theoretical knowledge, I sometimes desperately lack practice with spiders, so consider myself a newbie.

And thats basically all that comes to my mind right now. Nice to meet you all and thx for support I've already got from community)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragonqueen

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I'm sorry I don't know how to use this yet! I'm Cheyenne a first time tarantula owner, I just got a Guyana pink toe her name is Eva. I finally became a member here after relying on you guys for all of my enclosure questions first week worries so thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeofBorg

Hello, my name is Mike.  I from Lima OH.  Or as we like to call it Little Chicago.  Trust me, visit Findlay 30 miles north, skip Lima. LOL   

I am 43. Married with 2 kids, 3 dogs, 5 cats, 1 bunny, 2 aquariums, 1 salamander and 4 Ts.  The Ts are the easiest to care for by far, my Discus tank constantly needs water changes to keep nitrates down or Discus go belly up quick.  Discus are just sensitive fish, plus they also need reverse osmosis water.  Anyway I could go on for days about breeding and caring for Discus and German Blue Ram cichlids.

I spent 13 years in the United States Army.  Been stationed in Korea twice 4-7 Cav (Custer's Regiment), Germany with 1-1 Cav, Fort Drum NY with 1-10th Attack Helicopter Battalion, Fort Campbell KY with 1-160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (SOAR) and numerous TDYs to places like Panama, Costa Rica, Texas, Haiti etc.

I got into Tarantulas on a whim.  I saw my male A. avicularia in terrible conditions at a pet store so I took him home.(I know a no no)  I had seen them in the wild and messed with them in Costa Rica.  They are the spiders that get in your house down there like house spiders are here.  Kind of cool actually.  I'm sure they find our spiders as fascinating as we do theirs. My collection has grown since that purchase 2 years ago to include an A. seemanni male, A. chalcodes female and my B. hamorri sling.  Hopefully I can grow it a bit bigger, but that depends on the Mrs. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vsyop

Good evening, Martin from Toronto, Ontario Canada. Looking for information on Scolopendra and buying one. I have a house centipede that I've taken care for 2 years now. Ready to make the move on to a giant. Any help would be greatly appreciated !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storymaster92

My name's Jt been in n out of the hobby for some personal reasons but now I'm back again . Got t's, scorpions, several types of millipedes, baby giant Vietnamese,  blue phase tiger centipede pill bugs. And plan to get more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheKingCornbread

Howdy folks, the name's Daniel and I've always had an interest in spiders, despite them scaring the tar outta me. I find Ts likable however, I had a pinktoe when I was 7 and it partially assuaged my fears. I know more knowledge about Ts than I ever had before and my research and observations of keepers have thoroughly piqued my interest! Asides from Ts I am your run-of-the-mill nerd, I love books and TV like Harry Potter and Star Wars, comics like Spider Man and also Star Wars, of course. I'm a fan of trading card games and all that jazz, and I hope to add tarantula keeping and maybe other inverts to my nerdy hobbies. 

Alrighty that'll do it for me, you folks have a swell time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harleen Frances Quinzel

Hi there 

My name is Harleen (  ) I am 33 years old and I am doing my teacher's degree in Biology and English. I had suffered from a pretty bad arachnophobia until my studies cured me from that  
I am fascinated by these beautiful creatures and I am home to a Brachypelma albopilosum and a Brachypelma smithi at the moment. I am quite a beginner wenn it comes to tarantulas but I am willing to learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bsshog40

Hey from the oilfield in Midland, Tx. I'm kind of an exotic animal lover. Tarantulas are pretty cool and they run pretty rampant in west texas. I have a Texas Brown that I caught a few months ago. Just a little guy but he's cool. I just posted a solid black tarantula I caught by the house over the wknd. He's a pretty big guy. I know if he laid flat he would stretch out to at least 7" end of leg to end of leg. I put him in the specie ID section if anyone can help identify him. Thanks again y'all!!


----------



## Greylock

Hey, just signed up. I am recently retired and finding ways to keep my time occupied. I do have several aquariums already and was researching keeping tarantulas and finding out which ones were good beginners, and lo and behold, a juvenile Arizona Blonde wandered into my son's room (he's 24). I now have it in a temporary critter cage and plan to convert one of my old 5 gallon starter aquariums into a terrarium.


----------



## firedept10

Hello all! I'm a retired firefighter and Manager for a large printing company. This is my first experience with a Tarantula. My fiance just lost (RIP) her Red Haired the other day. It was an 11 year old male. Critterbug was a pretty cool T. So we decided yesterday to get ourselves a new T. Well we decided to get a Mexican Red Legged. It's about 1 year old and has lovely markings already starting to show. So I'm here to learn all I can since this is my first T. It's name will be Fuzzybugger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant

firedept10 said:


> So we decided yesterday to get ourselves a new T. Well we decided to get a Mexican Red Legged. It's about 1 year old and has lovely markings already starting to show.


_Brachypelma emilia_ is a nice choice; I love their coloring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brooke795

Hey all! I’m new to the board! I live in San Diego and as firedept10 mentioned above I just lost my rose hair a few days ago. Since he was my first tarantula I kinda missed the fact he was a male. I got a good 10 years from him and I really enjoyed him! I figured Critterbug was a she after the 5 year mark! After he passed I lifted his front legs and saw the hooks that signify a male T. RIP critterbug! Momma misses you every day!

I went to a specialty reptile store and bought a new baby T yesterday. I bought a baby Mexican Red Leg and decided to name him/her Fuzzybugger (Fuzzy for short). I can already tell this one has spunk! I am so looking forward to this new adventure with Fuzzy. My 8 year old son is enjoying learning about them as well! Now he’s ready to start a collection!

I look forward to spending some time on here and learning about new species!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Teejrocks

Hi from Calmar, Alberta

Getting interested in acquiring some T's and it's so much easier to lurk and observe when you are a member... 

Been reading for a while and of course find a group ship coming to my way next week through Tarantula Canada... Seriously debating a beginner spider or two already, time to start feverishly researching more on slings...

Any how, Hello to all!


----------



## LexBlack

Happy 4th everyone! New owner of a G Pulchra ! I had the most exciting day as I got to watch this little thing molt ! The greatest thing to witness! What an incredible creature! 

Maybe someone will help me id the sex on this thing if I ever get the molt as it seems like it’s either playing with it or eating it


----------



## Pyxie

Hello all,

I am new to the hobby, but I'm a fast learner and willing to ask how I messed up. I inevitably mess up. Anyway, let me dive in the deep end....


----------



## lostbrane

Hello.
Recently got back into the hobby, and have been lurking here for a few months getting info. Figured I might as well join in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevecooperwa

Hi all!
New to the board but not new to Tarantula.  I been a lurker on here for a little while but never sign up until recently.   Great board with lots of information and lots of member!  Hoping to fit right in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Farbones

Hey guys, been lurking on here for a few days. I have always been a bit of an animal nerd.
I started with fuzzy and cute and have grown ever closer to things that make me question my hobbies.
Just now getting back into keeping and caring since life has settled down.
I picked up an AFS earlier this morning and cannot wait to move her (not entirely sure on sex) to a larger home!
Before I ramble, you guys seem swell so I’m happy to be a part.


----------



## Laika

Long time lurker, centipedes, scorpions, and tarantulas are my main interest. Looking forward to diving in headfirst back into the hobby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## S and MJ

Had a bunch of T's left with me to care for. Learnt a lot. So after i returned them i got 2 of my own (for now) and have also now added a red tail boa....my Mary Jane. She has been sexed im just trying to figure out her age. I want to give my exotics all the care they deserve. No matter how merely instinctual they may be, they are my babies and i love them. Who can send me in the right direction for some boa help?



Pyxie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the hobby, but I'm a fast learner and willing to ask how I messed up. I inevitably mess up. Anyway, let me dive in the deep end....


What u into? T's im guessing?

A


Greylock said:


> Hey, just signed up. I am recently retired and finding ways to keep my time occupied. I do have several aquariums already and was researching keeping tarantulas and finding out which ones were good beginners, and lo and behold, a juvenile Arizona Blonde wandered into my son's room (he's 24). I now have it in a temporary critter cage and plan to convert one of my old 5 gallon starter aquariums into a terrarium.


Have u got any updates on the A Blonde? Have u gotten more T's


----------



## Loops117

Hello all. My name is Ryan, but most call me Loops.
Im 28 years old and from South Lyon Michigan.
I currently have a crazy spread when it comes to my collection.
I mainly keep ants, but arachnids have recently taken up a nice portion of my collection.
I build and sell ant keeping kits.
I LOVE large insects, so that's usually the direction im looking when it comes to expanding my collection.
Also spend a fair amount of time gaming on PC and Xboxone.


----------



## DutchTarantulas

Hi, I am Jasper, a 21 years old tarantulakeeper from the Netherlands.
I keep a variety of species and intend to expand my collection even more in the near future. I post pictures of my tarantulas on my Instagram: @DutchTarantulas


----------



## ShaakTee

Greetings from that great big island where everything is trying to kill you!

Jokes. It's only the drop bears trying to kill us. 

My name is Tahirih, I prefer Tee. I'm 26 years old. Hopefully will start my Nursing degree soon. I love T's - not a huge fan of those teleporting galloping huntsmans. But I am kind of in love with the Lichen huntsmans - so that may be changing! I have my first T coming next week, a Selenotypus Exevale. But I hope to also get scorpions, centipedes and a variety of other creepy crawlies. I love reptiles as well.

Bit of a nerd, won't lie. I may have a work in progress Star Wars sleeve. Massive Tolkien fan. You know the drill. Always up for a good chat and drooling over photos of the exotic T's from everyone across the pond. Looking at eventually making my own terrariums/vivariums. Love reading the threads on here.

Happy collecting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Farbones

ShaakTee said:


> Greetings from that great big island where everything is trying to kill you!
> 
> Jokes. It's only the drop bears trying to kill us.
> 
> My name is Tahirih, I prefer Tee. I'm 26 years old. Hopefully will start my Nursing degree soon. I love T's - not a huge fan of those teleporting galloping huntsmans. But I am kind of in love with the Lichen huntsmans - so that may be changing! I have my first T coming next week, a Selenotypus Exevale. But I hope to also get scorpions, centipedes and a variety of other creepy crawlies. I love reptiles as well.
> 
> Bit of a nerd, won't lie. I may have a work in progress Star Wars sleeve. Massive Tolkien fan. You know the drill. Always up for a good chat and drooling over photos of the exotic T's from everyone across the pond. Looking at eventually making my own terrariums/vivariums. Love reading the threads on here.
> 
> Happy collecting![/QUOT


Welcome
Your gonna need a Tolkien sleeve on the other arm


----------



## ShaakTee

Farbones said:


> Welcome
> Your gonna need a Tolkien sleeve on the other arm


That's going to be my leg!


----------



## LexBlack

ShaakTee said:


> Greetings from that great big island where everything is trying to kill you!
> 
> Jokes. It's only the drop bears trying to kill us.
> 
> My name is Tahirih, I prefer Tee. I'm 26 years old. Hopefully will start my Nursing degree soon. I love T's - not a huge fan of those teleporting galloping huntsmans. But I am kind of in love with the Lichen huntsmans - so that may be changing! I have my first T coming next week, a Selenotypus Exevale. But I hope to also get scorpions, centipedes and a variety of other creepy crawlies. I love reptiles as well.
> 
> Bit of a nerd, won't lie. I may have a work in progress Star Wars sleeve. Massive Tolkien fan. You know the drill. Always up for a good chat and drooling over photos of the exotic T's from everyone across the pond. Looking at eventually making my own terrariums/vivariums. Love reading the threads on here.
> 
> Happy collecting!


Welcome



Farbones said:


> Welcome
> Your gonna need a Tolkien sleeve on the other arm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

S and MJ said:


> Who can send me in the right direction for some boa help?


We're primarily about keeping arachnids and other invertebrates, but you can post a question on our Not So Spineless Wonders board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Basalic323

Hello! 
My name is Liberty but usually I go by Bas because I get fewer weird looks and comments about how I am such an 'American Girl' whatever THAT means lol. I am new to the site and 5 years out from my last T passing in a complicated molt while I was out of town. I work as a receptionist and kennel tech at a boarding and daycare facility for dogs cats and all exotic animals and do part time boarding at a veterinary clinic. I have just gotten back into the world of tarantulas and hope to learn a lot from everyone here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## S and MJ

Ungoliant said:


> We're primarily about keeping arachnids and other invertebrates, but you can post a question on our Not So Spineless Wonders board.


Thanks. I do have 2 T's but found a lady here that has outstanding advice on both my T's and my boa. Stoked to have found this site!


----------



## WildSpider

I have a variety of wild caught spiders and other wild inverts occasionally. I also have one T. I've been reading up on arachnids on Arachnoboards for about a year now and it's really helped me out with them. Excited to participate more here!


----------



## Druidess72

Hi I am Anita. I am new to Arachnids and just had a Brachypelma albopilosum given to me. I am here for advice and to learn from others how to make this little one more comfortable and happy in my home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova

Hey! I’m Nova and I’m completely new to keeping tarantulas. I don’t have one quite yet but I’m researching and trying to convince my mom  I’m thinking of getting a G pulchra! I’m 17, and have only ever owned cats and dogs before. I hope to have a good time here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Nova said:


> Hey! I’m Nova and I’m completely new to keeping tarantulas. I don’t have one quite yet but I’m researching and trying to convince my mom  I’m thinking of getting a G pulchra! I’m 17, and have only ever owned cats and dogs before. I hope to have a good time here!


Pulchras are great: generally quite docile and easygoing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaakTee

My first T has arrived! Meet Ishtar, the Selenotypus Exevale. Sadly her proper substrate still hasn't arrived (it'll be here Monday hopefully). I ordered it two/three weeks before her and it is still coming! Living rurally sometimes sucks. But she seems very content with her enclosure for the moment. Has webbed in her cork bark and has already eaten a cricket and two mealworms. Cannot wait for the proper substrate ao she can start making her burrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippedtooth

Hi guys, I'm from B.C. big fan of critters and fish. Currently have a 140 gallon tank on my deck with Sarasa's and some am not sure of names.. they're all rescues from last summer.

This weekend I acquired my first T slings, from the reptile expo. Three salmon pinks and two curly hairs.. have had T's in the past but never slings.
Have been lurking for a while now... was time to sign up.

I do have a question about my newly acquired slings...

cheers


----------



## MagdaG

Hi Guys! My name is Magda and I'm from Poland. I decided to join this community because I would like to exchange experiences and learning from others   I'm 33 y.o. and I work as a attorney. Greetings Everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Ungoliant

chippedtooth said:


> I do have a question about my newly acquired slings...


Feel free to post your questions here:

Vivariums and Terrariums: enclosures
Tarantula Questions & Discussions: other questions about care or science
Tarantula Chat: casual/fun questions

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## DiGriv

Hi, I'm from Indonesia and I'm a complete noob in keeping a pet scorpion. Here's hoping for scorpion related help.

This is Pree, my Heterometrus Cyaneus (asian blue forest scorpion), a native species around South East Asia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

DiGriv said:


> Hi, I'm from Indonesia and I'm a complete noob in keeping a pet scorpion. Here's hoping for scorpion related help.


Welcome! We have a board specifically for scorpions.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## arachnoKS

hi all, im from the united states.  I bought my first T, 2 months ago.  She is an Avi. Avi. and she is doing amazing.  I've been doing most of my research for the t's that i plan on getting and the information from the forum has been extremely helpful!


----------



## blitzcon

Hello everybody, I am from the US. I have a rose hair tarantula who is about 4 years old, but i think there is something wrong with her...


----------



## Remy004

Hello. My name is Remy. I've been ghosting this forum for quite a while now, and for some reason,  I feel like breaking my silence now.

I'm a lover of all things creepy and crawly, especially the ones with eight legs. I am currently working on my Bachelor's in Ecology with a focus in entomology, though I would like to eventually center my studies on arachnids.

It's nice to meet you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pa Uchok

Hello, I've just signed up after a couple of weeks lurking and browsing. I've been a confirmed arachnophobe for most of my life, so my first impulse for learning about these creatures was "know thine enemy". But that initial repulsion has passed via grudging respect to fascination and, at the age of 45, I'm seriously considering acquiring my first actual T. I understand this is not an uncommon trajectory for many who enter the hobby.

So now I'm in a serious information gathering phase, not least because I will have to get my family on side. I'm drawn to the brachypelmas, particularly boehmei and emilia, both for their appearance and relative ease of husbandry, and I am not too worried about slow growth. Still a bit phased by the prospect of setae, though... That said, I have no intention of handling.

My particular concern is whether, being in SE Asia (Ho Chi Minh City, to be precise), the ambient temperature and humidity will be too high for those species. I am encountering a lot of advice simply to ignore humidity levels, but I have a sense that such advice is not aimed at people in tropical latitudes - is that right?

Anyway, this is supposed to be a brief introduction, not the sequel to War and Peace, so I will sign off for now by saying I'm grateful for the collected wisdom on these boards, and I look forward to learning much more from you all.


----------



## Chris from Erp

hi, i,m Chris from Erp in the Netherlands, I like spiders and wanted to know more of them. yesterday I found a Argiope Breunnichi 













Argiope bruennichi



__ Chris from Erp
__ Jul 28, 2018
__
araneidae
argiope
argiope bruennichi
bruennichi
wasp spider




						Argiope Bruennichi, found in Veghel the Netherlands 29-07-2018 (day of the lunar eclipse)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Pa Uchok said:


> My particular concern is whether, being in SE Asia (Ho Chi Minh City, to be precise), the ambient temperature and humidity will be too high for those species. I am encountering a lot of advice simply to ignore humidity levels, but I have a sense that such advice is not aimed at people in tropical latitudes - is that right?


I would post that question here: Tarantula Questions & Discussions.

That being said, _Brachypelma_ can do fine in humid climates. (You're likely conditioning indoor space anyway.) Just keep the _substrate_ dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnofreak36

Hey there my names Greg from Ontario, Canada.  New to the board. Used to collect snakes, mostly constrictor species. Had myself a nice collection before my son was born & I've also owned 1 or 2 T's & a few scorpions over the years..My son is a little older now so I've decided to get back into the arachnid side of things. I've always had a love for spiders or anything crawley tbh lol.

 I've just acquired a 1/2" C. Versicolor, a 1/2" T. Gigas & a 3/4" P. Irminia. So excited to be back in the hobby & watch them grow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sazzy

Hehooooo, Sazzy from Chicago here. I've been raising and collecting fascinating freaks for 15 years now, but somehow, I've never signed up on the boards here yet. Look forward to meeting new folks and learning from each other! Currently, I've only got one sweet little old lady, a g. rosea named Mrs. Miggins. However over the years I've had quite a collection, including some scorpions and millipedes. I've raised a few avicularia from babies, that was a great learning experience.

Well, see y'all inside!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EvanWest

Hello all,

Im a engineering student from Michigan and my main hobby is growing coral and keeping saltwater fish. However I have a spare 10 gallon tank sitting around and wanted something different and simple to keep in it. I think I have settled on a T.


----------



## Mr Centipede

Hi this is my first post, all my life I've loved bugs all my life and recently my glorious scarab just became a beetle and that is why I am here.


----------



## mocean

Hi everyone. Just joined the forum and wanted to say hello.  I've been rescuing and rehabilitating animals for many years, but am now caring for a Tarantula, for the first time, ever.  I wanted to learn more about her/him and her/his proper care and feeding and discovered this wonderful site.  I'm happy to be here and hope to become a worthy and contributing member.

Thank you.

mocean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Katiekooleyes

Hiya everyone. 

New to these boards, and the arachnid hobby. I've recently got a new friend in the form of a ghost ornamental sling. I've been looking forward to having a tarantula for many years, and I've now fulfilled that lifelong dream. My other pets include 2 snakes, which is another dream fulfilled. 

I look forward to sharing this adventure, as well as many others, with the members of these boards. 

KKE X


----------



## Arachn0Boy217

Hellooo!

I have been reading the forum for a few weeks now and finally decided to sign up. 

My name is Toni, im from Cape Town, South Africa. I have recently found interest in Arachnids and already own 3. this forum has helped me with everything thus far. 

Keep up the good work here, im sure you have assisted alot of people who really needed the helping hand or info for their new pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gemsbok

Hi everyone.  My name is Shaun, I am from South Africa and after waiting patiently for almost a year I got my first 2 tarantulas yesterday.
I am new to the hobby and care a great deal for animals. 

I just want to already thank all the members of this community for helping each other so well and that together you share a collective brilliance of information between you all, and I would like to learn from that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wildpathres

Hi, I'm a vet path resident and I have a B.valgans that keeps me curious.   I'm interested in learning more about invert diseases, because they're awesome and I regret not being taught more invert medicine in school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

wildpathres said:


> Hi, I'm a vet path resident and I have a B.valgans that keeps me curious.   I'm interested in learning more about invert diseases, because they're awesome and I regret not being taught more invert medicine in school.


It would be great to have some more knowledgeable veterinarians around. Most don't seem to know much about our eight-legged friends.


----------



## SneakersMom84

Hello everybody! I've been lurking here for a solid year now, lol, and finally decided to join. I'm pretty new to owning tarantulas, so don't mind me if I've got tons of questions!


----------



## Cororon

Hello! I've been a lurker here for a while too. I like spiders, but I don't have any as true pets. A couple of Steatoda bipunctata have decided to live here with me, though, so I call them my "neighbours" instead of "pets". They are friendly and have different personalities.  I also love jumping spiders, or "hoppies" as I call them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SneakersMom84

Cororon said:


> Hello! I've been a lurker here for a while too. I like spiders, but I don't have any as true pets. A couple of Steatoda bipunctata have decided to live here with me, though, so I call them my "neighbours" instead of "pets". They are friendly and have different personalities.  I also love jumping spiders, or "hoppies" as I call them.


Oh, that's cool too! I have some Cellar Spiders that I cohabitate with as well, lol. I love jumping spiders too, I think they're adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rachelle

Hi! My name is Rachelle, I'm 28 and I professionally yell at cops for a living. I'm thinking about starting a T collection since I've wanted to for a while. I'll be doing a lot of stalking to learn what I can before stepping into this addiction. =D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tylor

hi there im Tylor, im 18 and i actually have a huge fear of spiders, but i kinda wanna try keeping small spiders to see if i can get over that fear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Tylor said:


> hi there im Tylor, im 18 and i actually have a huge fear of spiders, but i kinda wanna try keeping small spiders to see if i can get over that fear


Jumping spiders are the ambassadors of the spider world.


----------



## Cororon

Tylor said:


> hi there im Tylor, im 18 and i actually have a huge fear of spiders, but i kinda wanna try keeping small spiders to see if i can get over that fear


Hi! =D Jumping spiders helped me get over my severe arachnophobia! They are amazing, so cute, intelligent and curious. I read lots about them, watched videos and looked at pics. They really opened up a new world for me to explore and enjoy. Then I started learning about other spiders and they are all interesting. Even some "ugly" ones are cute or "derpy-cute" in my eyes now. ^^ I have three small spiders living with me now. One of them is my avatar.  Good luck and have fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tincan1999

Actually just saw this and realized I should introduce myself. My name is Camille, I live just outside of Baltimore and I am (obviously) brand new to the hobby. I have been coming onto this site a ton in the past 8 or so months just to learn some stuff & see pictures of people’s T’s, and now that I have one of my own I made an account so I could frantically ask everyone questions. Glad to be here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Russette

Hi. New to the forums.
Currently I don't have any tarantulas but I'm hoping to get some soon. Joined the boards for research purposes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dormouse

hi my name is visi i live in wisconsin! i finally made an account after lurking for some time

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood

dormouse said:


> hi my name is visi i live in wisconsin! i finally made an account after lurking for some time


From one Wisconsinite to another...welcome to the boards!!


----------



## OscarArachnids

Hi my name is Oscar. I'm from northern Illinois (not that far from Chicago). Figured I would try to finally start posting on here. I have one Asian forest scorpion (heterometrus sp.), a tailless whip scorpion (damon diadema) a davus pentaloris, 2 bumblebee poison frogs, and 3 costa rica green and black poison frogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smarteist

I’m Amanda. I am 33 and live outside of Philadelphia where I teach in higher ed and provide psychotherapy as well. My husband works for a large city fire department. I have 16 tarantulas....and counting. I joined because I know the best way to learn what’s best for my T’s is to interact with others doing the same.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ScorpioFeliks

Howdy! I'm Feliks! I'm a recent move from Texas to West Virginia. I'm an artist. I love arthropods in general but arachnida always has a special place in my heart.... No T's yet but I'm hopin' to be getting a b. albo soon!


----------



## jrw159

First off let me apologize for not introducing myself before jumping in to the mix.

My name is John and I am from Colorado. I have always been interested in bugs, scorpions, spiders, snakes, lizards and basically anything different from the normal dog/cat scene, not that I don't like those though. I bought a Pamphobeteus Ultramarinus about a year ago and am really learning a lot. I want to get a Theraphosa Blondi or Stirmi in the future. 

Despite me not giving a proper introduction I received great responses to my initial questions and want to thank everyone for that.

Regards,
jrw159

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DJGinger

I'm Ginger, obviously a nickname for either temperament or haircolor? Well yes, I do display both. actually it is because I like to eat ginger...a lot.... in near everything.
I came to get help for a dauber-stung (the yellow and black that build mud tubes, not the flashy obsidian dauber) spider that was dropped on me ( I don't have hope but it can twitch most it's legs.. no passenger on it)  Not a 'arachnophile"but if something is to be creeping in my house I prefer it to be spiders. So what better place to ask for good "housekeepers" species and how to maintain them so they can function as my seneschal hidden guard for vermin. Lizards  are harder to keep safe, can not reach as many locations and less active in cooler house) Though I have allergy to certain hornets, no spiders bites as yet have ever made a huge impact (not that I am looking for more bites). I hate earwigs and random roaches (who can invade fast) and not so happy with ants. I like catching the quirky large eyed jumping type spiders. My last one got in fight with a very large wasp. The wasp was found my fuzzy friend disappeared


----------



## Bakerr

My name is Tom and I'm from the UK!
New tarantula keeper, currently 1 in the collection, and looking to grow both my collection and knowledge within this fascinating hobby.


----------



## Zvyezda

Hello, My name is Dal.  I currently live in the Salt Lake city, Utah area - I was relocated here to open a new food production plant within the past year.
Thanks for having this site - so far, the knowledge you all have is the best resource I have found regarding Tarantulas!  I have been a frequent visitor of Arachnoboards for a long time and finally decided to become a member.

I grew up in Southern California right along the Cleveland National Forest (in the wineries and orchards between the Orange and San Diego Counties) - I have interacted with all sorts of critters over the years.
As you can probably tell by my picture, I am a *HUGE* LA Kings Hockey fan (although I was very proud of the Vegas Golden knights this past season and watched every game from the start - I even saw their preseason game against the Kings at Vegas' stadium for their first home game ever!).  I also love mountain biking, upland bird hunting, collecting pocket knives, smoking meats, and learning about all sorts of creepy-crawlies.

I have wanted a pet tarantula since I was very little, but I actually got into Ts while living in Russia as a young adult.  I have a friend there who has some sort of OW tarantula and he would call me over every time he fed it these ginormous (stag-like) beetles.  I fell in love with his T and FINALLY convinced my wife to get one (and then a second) after 5 years of marriage.

I started with a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB) red-ant-sized sling; it is now (barely) over an inch in DLS
I also just bought a Brachypelma albopilosum (for $4 at a local SLC, UT pet store) and it too is the size of a red ant right now (8/21/2018).

I am very excited about this new hobby and I look forward to learning more and growing as a T Keeper!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaTeach

Hello together! 
 My name is Johannes, I'm 25 and living in Germany. 

I always was very interested by nature and its animals, especially in reptiles and amphibias.  My bigger interest in Insects and Spiders grew in the last year and a few YouTubechannels helped  startig the fire. about 3 months ago I got my first spider . I wanted to sneak into the hobby, without harming a exotic spider or spend alot of money, so I got a in germany native funnel web Spider, Eratigena atrica, female. Now she molted twice and covered her whole terrarium in webs
At the moment i got 4 E. atricas (2male,2fmale) and they are all fine. 
One male even got a legspan of ~9cm.
Recently i also got a Heteropoda sp. Malaysia but she wouldn't eat. I hope there is a subthread where I can find help. 
Yes... That should be it about me
I'm looking forward to my future time in this forum and to all the new knowledge, awesome spiders, awesome terrariums,... 

Sencerely, DaTeach

ps: writing forumposts on the smartphone is pain


----------



## extra outlandishness

Hey, I'm Colton. Just turned 23 and I've had a lifelong interest in exotic animals of all kinds, especially bioluminescent ones. I currently keep Pyrophorus noctilucus and am looking to add some more invertebrates soon!


----------



## Hamzaad

New to the hobby here to learn as much as possible 
I recently received my first tarantula poecilotheria regalis 3/4" amazing creatures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## samickgr

I was born in 1988 on a sunny May day, but for some reason I always preferred the cold days.
when it rains I always wake up happy, I play guitar and I love Rock music, nature excursions and books.
I also have a particular weakness in vintage motorcyles and I love animals more than a few people
If I could choose my home, I would choose a spacious one with wooden floors and large windows with view forest.
If I was given the opportunity to break any known law of the Universe, I would do it !!!
At the moment, I am just trying to adapt the reality to my measures, trying to ignore the fact that I am a simple ordinary person, which  is one of the most terrible cliche, and i hate it.
"in a few words thats me. Im sorry for my english im not speaking very well, looking forward to talk about TS"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gemini

Hi! New member here; I'm a first time tarantula owner, I recently bought a 1.5" golden blue legged baboon (h. pulchripes) and he's definitely neat to watch.   He must have just molted because he's suuuuuper active tonight, he ate some crickets, climbed all over, and took a dip in his water dish lol. 
 (He seems fine, still roaming around.  Is going into a water dish a normal behavior?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GemTheBirder

Hello from middle Tennessee! I'm very new to the hobby and look forward learning from you fine folks. I currently only keep a few species of isopods, but have a few beetles on the way from Bugsincyberspace and plan on keeping Ts and other predators as soon as I have feeder colonies established.


----------



## Joests

Hello everyone,
My name is Joe and inverts were a fascination of mine since I was a child. I am finally in a position to own tarantulas so that is why I am here. 
I have no Ts as of yet, however I am waiting on an order to arrive with 5 tarantula slings. which are, brachypelma boehmei, Emilia, hamorii and vagans plus a lasiodora parahybana.
I will post pictures when they arrive.


----------



## 80AvicsInaTrenchCoat

Hello everyone,

My name is Megan, I've had some experience with avic's in the past and I have a beautiful G.Rosea, Stella, that I've had for 6 years now. I'm also the proud new owner of 2 avic slings and 2 P.Irminia slings. Its my first time ever owing babies and its so cool to watch them grow! I love this site and the cache of info and experience everyone brings to the table.


----------



## Adam Hartwick

Hello all!... I'm Adam from Indiana Pennsylvania!... 5 T's and counting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearded Warrior

Hi!  I'm Mark from the UK, well, not Mark from the UK but Mark, from the UK...

I'm fairly new to keeping tarantulas, although I've had spiders (in my house) for decades...  At the minute we've 6 T's, although I've another 7 lined up to order.  Besides T's, we've scorpions, cockroaches, and snakes, as well as the more 'normal' pets of budgies, a guinea pig, and a dog.


----------



## kaotzi

Hi all, my name is Tom, I recently made the decision to buy a brazilian black as my first and only tarantula. I did tons of research most of which this little thing didn't also do as it seems to think its arboreal. I jopined because as a first time owner I need somewhere to get advice before i do anything that could end up harming it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

kaotzi said:


> Hi all, my name is Tom, I recently made the decision to buy a brazilian black as my first and only tarantula. I did tons of research most of which this little thing didn't also do as it seems to think its arboreal. I jopined because as a first time owner I need somewhere to get advice before i do anything that could end up harming it.


Welcome!

I'd encourage you to post any questions you have about care in Tarantula Questions & Discussions.


----------



## JayMc

Hi there,I live in Southend-on-Sea,Essex,England,I'm 48 and have a beautiful daughter.I moved recently and long story short had to part with my growing collection of T's.Well,I didn't think I would miss them....the OBT is back and no doubt the others will follow.Feels like a home again.New to any website, so looking forward to taking all this in.


----------



## Typhon56

Hello people! Im from Greece, and i was always in love with spiders! A few moths ago i got into spider hobby. I have 2 Wolf Spiders, 1 Labirinth Spider, and Black widow. Since i got the hobby i read many posts here in Arachnoboards and i found the forum very interesting.


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

Hey there everyone....My name is *Fernando *from Bakersfield, CA (Originally Oxnard, CA). I'm new to this hobby, and my fascination started with a YouTube video by the channel known as Exotic Lair. I never thought about actually owning a T...due to my assumption that it's an expensive hobby (Single father of 2 kids = budget). Yet 3 things allowed me to change my mind.

1) *Substrate *- Once I found out a T's substrate is generally made up of coir pith (coco pith) and peat moss...I did a fist bump! I just happen to work at a Growing Media Plant. Both coir pith and sphagnum peat moss are raw materials we use for a large percentage of our mixes. 

2) *Enclosures *- Realized I had the appropriate tools required to make some nice yet inexpensive enclosures. 

3) *Slings *- These little beauties are within my price range. 

Plus the icing on the cake? *My son who generally keeps to himself is actually interested in this hobby. And my 8 yr old daughter? I plead the fifth...LoL. *

I've actually placed my 1st order (thanks to *Seven Wonders*) of slings and should arrive by tomorrow. Which one did I choose? Well I cheated...and chose 4 different species 

Nhandu chromatus 1.5"
Acanthoscurria geniculata 1.25"
Grammostola pulchripes 0.75"
Lasiodora parahybana 0.33" X3

I'll be receiving a *total of 6 slings*! The past few days I've prepared their enclosures, ordered tongs, cork bark, glue gun, etc. Plus reading/watching as much information as humanly possible (Mike's Basic Tarantula). I just need to find me some feeders.

If your reading this now...WoW...Thank You!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xinowulf

Good evening. My name is Truitt and Im from Louisiana but living in Virginia right now for work. I’m sort of new to the tarantula hobby but I can’t get enough. I’m at 15 and want many more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiderlife

Hello all, I'm Kelly from Scotland!

I started in the hobby around March '18 after seeing a beautiful blue spider in a reptile shop. Research eventually led me to YouTube and Facebook groups about the hobby and now I have over 50 spiders.

Love this hobby it's like real life Pokemon hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PhotoNick

Hey Everyone My name is Nick and I'm a photographer in the Hudson Valley in New York. I don't own any spiders but was hoping to get the opportunity to photograph spiders in my area


----------



## MantisSpider29

Hello everybody, My name is Charlie Blanton and Iam a long time invert breeder and lover. Just graduated with my Bachelors degree. I have a deep passion for mantids in particular. I have even raised the Orchid mantis for 2 generations. I have kept various species of tarantula as well and while Iam sad about the pokie ban, I would love to breed what I can in my home state of Missouri and help these species thrive well into the future.


----------



## Shannel

Hi everyone! I'm very new to the hobby  Idk if it was ok for me to get 5 Lp slings and a B. hamorii as a beginner but I'm trying my very best to be a good momma LOL. Anyone from brampton - toronto, ON ?


----------



## Dwight Fletcher

Hello!! Welcome to this board!


----------



## devinc

Hi! My name is Devin, I live in Brooklyn, NY. I am looking to get into the millipede hobby. As a kid on our fall family hikes through the Blue Ridge Mountains, I was always picking up the millipedes I came across, scaring the crap out of my poor mother. I have loved them for years and after speaking with very encouraging entomologist friend I am now so ready to add some pedes to my family. This forum is so helpful, so glad I cam across it! Excited to be here


----------



## extrovertinvert

Hello all, I am just getting back into the hobby. I kept tarantulas for a few years back in the early 2000's. I'm getting back into the hobby by starting off with the local fauna... a communal group of V. carolinianus (scorpions), 1 Bold Jumping Spider, and I'm currently looking for a Florida Blue Centipede to add to the native collection.  I also am getting an L. parahybana next week. anyway just thought id start off by posting here.


----------



## Drezan

Hello everyone! I'm Ryan and I'm from Indiana. I just got my first sling, a Pterinopelma Sazimai, from the Midwest Reptile Show in Indianapolis 3 weeks ago and now I feel like I am going to start breeding. I've been studying all kinds of information and biology on these fascinating creatures. I'm happy to learn any tips or other useful information on T's that any of you can give me!


----------



## weibkreux

Hello! Took me months before introducing myself LOL!

Anyway, I'm Paul from the Philippines. I started this hobby last February of this year. First T was a B. vagans (male), which I traded for a B. albopilosum (female). 7 months later and I now have more than 20 Ts, most of them are slings.

Lurking here in the boards, helped me a lot in acquiring necessary info in raising my Ts. This hobby also taught me patience and is a good stress reliever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lucian Monkbane

Hi all! My name is Lucian. I’m a Benedictine monk and I have 15 T’s, though half of them are teensy weensy little slings. I also have a Firefly morph ball python named Sigfried. 

I find this hobby to be very meditative and helpful with anxiety. I also love tending to enclosures and making creative ones out of surprising objects (lantern, plastic action figure box, food storage stuff, etc.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yougrowgirl

Hello--  Been lurking and learning for a little while and thought I'd introduce myself. I'm in Toronto. Have had a lifelong interest in creatures and the natural world in general. I make my living writing about gardening, and of course, invertebrates are an integral part of the ecosystem. When I was a kid I kept mantids, other invertebrates, snakes, etc, but in my adult life it's been just observing what I find in the garden and occasionally bringing something in for a short time... snails, millipedes, etc. Only veg eaters that I release after a few weeks. But recently I found tarantula and invertebrate videos on youtube and have become addicted. I'm hoping to start with an amblypygia, but am surprised to find myself considering a tarantula. I've always had a healthy respect for spiders. I am fascinated by them and we have had an interesting variety of species set up webs in our kitchen window. My spouse and I have enjoyed observing them through the years and often find ourselves becoming attached. That said, I do not like spiders on my person, and really did not enjoy it when, one summer, a male cross orb weaver insisted on moving all around the kitchen. It lived mostly sitting on the ceiling and regularly popped down right into my face, scaring the life out of me several times. It was an interesting learning experience in male orb weaver behaviour (the females stay so calmly in their window webs), but... 

As of now my spouse is concerned about bringing a tarantula into the house, even a slow and lumbering New World species. He's most concerned that it will get loose somehow and end up in a tussle with our little dog. He shares my curiosity about the natural world and may just come around with time. But for now he's cool with a few amblypygia. My greatest interest are in mantids and stick bugs (I loved keeping mantids as a kid), but options are limited here in Canada.


----------



## Ungoliant

yougrowgirl said:


> As of now my spouse is concerned about bringing a tarantula into the house, even a slow and lumbering New World species. He's most concerned that it will get loose somehow and end up in a tussle with our little dog.


It's pretty easy to keep them contained if you are not handling them or being careless by leaving the cage open while unattended.


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Lucian Monkbane said:


> Hi all! My name is Lucian. I’m a Benedictine monk and I have 15 T’s, though half of them are teensy weensy little slings. I also have a Firefly morph ball python named Sigfried.
> 
> I find this hobby to be very meditative and helpful with anxiety. I also love tending to enclosures and making creative ones out of surprising objects (lantern, plastic action figure box, food storage stuff, etc.)


Interesting. I'm Italian and here _Ordo Sancti Benedicti _monks can't even think to keep inverts and such: it's only '_ora et labora_'


----------



## yougrowgirl

Ungoliant said:


> It's pretty easy to keep them contained if you are not handling them or being careless by leaving the cage open while unattended.


I agree. I think he's seen too many videos of lightening fast old world slings.


----------



## Djv44spider

Hello, my son and I have gotten the spider bite and got our first T. It's a beautiful Zebra. I've owned snakes in the past and love all sorts of animals. Ts are awesome and have such different varieties and I am loving getting into the hobby. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## Versicam801

Well I'll start off by saying that my name is Cameron. I am 27 years old and I am very new to Tarantuals and I first got involved with them to overcome my Arachnophobia. I started out with a Caribena Versicolor and just recently purchased a Poecilotheria Regalis and a Brachypelma Albopilosum. I joined this forum to get information on my new fascination. Studying Tarantulas has been very therapeutic for me and I most certainly have a new found respect for these beautiful creatures.


----------



## MarkEustace

Hello, I'm Mark, a general science and nature enthusiast who has 'owned' quite a few exotic pets over the years including various lizards inc an ig, a boa, scorpions, spiders and for a few years, a wife. Obviously the last one is not true as she owned me in every way 

I currently have two spiders - a big fat female salmon pink who is appropriately known as J-Lo and a beautiful Gooty Ornamental that has yet to declare its gender. The Gooty rarely molts and doesn't eat very much which I assume is the reason for so few molts.

My biggest concerns about keeping these lovely creatures is feeding them. I have just read a lively thread from a couple of years ago that is all about a mealworm eating a tarantula. I came across this thread because J-Lo often seems scared of the mario worms I feed her. Reading the thread alerted me to a couple of things that I did not know regarding the dangers of leaving the worm in the spider's tank if it's not eaten straight away. I will certainly ensure that doesan't happen again now that I know the danger (I have only fed crickets to my spiders in the past hence my ignorance).

One or two of the comments said that you should only feed spiders when they want to eat and I am very interested to learn of the behaviour that alerts you to the spider's state i.e. wants to eat/does not want to eat.

I always thought that you could feed spiders once or even twice a week but the comments suggested that spiders often fast for months and I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me how to spot a fasting spider.

Another issue I am curious about is to do with feeding J-Lo crickets. They always seem too small to me. She will eat them but it feels like I'm underfeeding her if I only feed her one cricket a week. Do you think I'd be ok to go back to crickets for such a big spider?

Any comments or advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wart

Hello, I have been lurking around here for awhile and I finally decided to create an account and join. Lot's of great info here and the community seems real cool.
I look forward to meeting you all.

Cheers!


----------



## Giffomancer

Hey arachnoboard users  I'm stoked to find this community. 

I got my first tarantula a few months ago and can't wait to get more(also looking into getting jumping spiders)!! Looking for more information on how to take better care and become a more responsible owner. The more I find out, the more I know I don't know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## peeperkorn

Hi there. Recently, my 2 year old kid and I went to a mall and saw our first live tarantula. The kid was so excited for the next 24 hours that we decided to buy a juvenile Aphonopelma Seemanni. Not sure if male or female. Then I read on and purchased a Grammostola Pulchra sling (less than 1 in), which is spending most of its day in a burrow. I never suspected I had this arachnofilia in me. It is just fascinating. Glad to have found this forum. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HugsTaco

Hello there!

I'm a recent tarantula hobbiest. I went from, "who the heck would want to buy and keep live spiders?" to "hey these things are pretty cool!" I now have 3 T's, a P. Metallica, a Green Bottle Blue, and an A. Versicolor. I'm pretty excited to see them grow up!



peeperkorn said:


> Hi there. Recently, my 2 year old kid and I went to a mall and saw our first live tarantula. The kid was so excited for the next 24 hours that we decided to buy a juvenile Aphonopelma Seemanni. Not sure if male or female. Then I read on and purchased a Grammostola Pulchra sling (less than 1 in), which is spending most of its day in a burrow. I never suspected I had this arachnofilia in me. It is just fascinating. Glad to have found this forum. Cheers!


Nice to meet you!


----------



## lucafromlondon123

hi everyone im luca from london and i am a tarantula keeper
i started the hobby in 2016 and i am bulding my collection slowy but sureley
i love the dark den


----------



## netherguard

Hello everyone! I've been lurking around for a while and finally decided to make an account. I don't currently have any creepy crawlies (besides a pair of rats) but I've always thought spiders were cool and I'm interested in keeping some local household invaders as pets.


----------



## Poec9090

Hello everyone,

My name is James but everyone calls me Jim. I’m definitely not new to this hobby. I’ve had to step away for about 4-5 years due to life changes and lack of time to care for my animals. However, I am back and ready to go!

My previous experiences are with a wide range of T’s and many scorpions but I mostly specialized in Pokies. My absolute favorite Genus to work with!

I have gotten married in that time frame and my wife would like to get on board in learning and growing in the hobby. 

Anyways, nice to be here!


----------



## UnatsiPheonix

Hey y’all. I’m Unatsi, cos I’m swift and ya can’t see me (hah, joke !) 
Anyway, I’m from Texas and am very super new to tarantulas, but have always had a fascination with them. Here for learning purposes and gaining insight and understanding from more experienced Tarantula enthusiasts. Apart from that I have no idea what else to say but thanks for the opportunity Take care!


----------



## The Seraph

Hey, this is the Seraph. I realize that I never actually introduced myself, so I thought I should do so. I am currently living in Florida, I got my first tarantula, a B. Hamorii sling, roughly 3-5 years ago (I am incapable of keeping track of time), and got my second one, a B. Albopilosum sling, a few months back. Here to learn more on keeping tarantulas as I expand my tiny collection.


----------



## Montanagoddard

Hi my names Montana and I’m 20 from Canada, I just got a Rose hair tarantula that’s around 4 or 5 years old and she doesn’t seem to be liking her new environment... I think it’s set up nice and I have a heating pad underneath on one side but she’s all squished up on the opposite corner covering her face and I’m concerned and need advice please!! Also can I keep the red light on for her at night since it’s kinda cold in my room?


----------



## Ungoliant

Montanagoddard said:


> I just got a Rose hair tarantula that’s around 4 or 5 years old and she doesn’t seem to be liking her new environment... I think it’s set up nice and I have a heating pad underneath on one side but she’s all squished up on the opposite corner covering her face and I’m concerned and need advice please!! Also can I keep the red light on for her at night since it’s kinda cold in my room?


Welcome!

I would suggest posting a separate thread with your questions here: Tarantula Questions & Discussions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kriza96

Helloo I just wanted to say hi and to tell you I'm proud owner of 2x P. Irminia ,P. Regalis,C. HatiHati and B. vagans


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Bravo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightstalker47

Welcome to the boards, are these your first tarantulas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Welcome to the boards! How long have you been keeping tarantulas?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kriza96

Nightstalker47 said:


> Welcome to the boards, are these your first tarantulas?


Helloo yes they are my first but my girl has previouse experience   they are slings still...



Phormic28 said:


> Welcome to the boards! How long have you been keeping tarantulas?


Helloo I don't know exactly but not long,as I said in previouse  reply ,my girl had experience with tarantulas...and we have veiled chameleon,and in a short time we will get a crested gecko, packman frog and hopefully Ball Phyton But throughout my whole life I've been living with vast amount of animals one way or another...from dogs and chickens to rats and turtles haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Nightstalker47 said:


> are these your first tarantulas?





Phormic28 said:


> How long have you been keeping tarantulas?


Arguably someone has even the right to reply "mind your own business" at such questions, uh 

 



Kriza96 said:


> but *my* *girl* has previouse experience





Kriza96 said:


> Helloo I don't know exactly but not long,as I said in previouse  reply ,*my girl* had experience with tarantulas...and we have veiled chameleon,and in a short time we will get a crested gecko, packman frog and hopefully Ball Phyton But throughout my whole life I've been living with vast amount of animals one way or another...from dogs and chickens to rats and turtles haha


Bravo, take care of her. Besides, in life, what really matters is the experience of the ones we love, not ours: we need _moderation _in pomposity 

>Mr. Pompous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous

Kriza96 said:


> Helloo I don't know exactly but not long,as I said in previouse  reply ,my girl had experience with tarantulas...and we have veiled chameleon,and in a short time we will get a crested gecko, packman frog and hopefully Ball Phyton But throughout my whole life I've been living with vast amount of animals one way or another...from dogs and chickens to rats and turtles haha


Ball pythons are great little reptiles, miss the ones I used to have!

Have fun watching the slings grow! It's always a rewarding experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kriza96

Phormic28 said:


> Ball pythons are great little reptiles, miss the ones I used to have!
> 
> Have fun watching the slings grow! It's always a rewarding experience.


Will do, thank you


----------



## lostbrane

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## FrmDaLeftCoast

This newbie welcomes you!


----------



## MissouriArachnophile

FrmDaLeftCoast said:


> This newbie welcomes you!


Same


----------



## Bount

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi there! Nice to meet all you fellow collectors and keepers! 
My name is Valerio im 25 and i currently own 5 eight legged friends. Hope to meet new people with the same passion as me, to learn and maybe give my 2cents from time to time!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake

Bount said:


> My name is Valerio


@Chris LXXIX we have another Italian now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Isabelle365

Hi Everyone. My name is Isabelle and I'm from South Africa. Long time T fan and proud to announce that after 15 years of waiting, I finally got my first T. Love this site and look forward to learning more and seeing what everyone has to say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dorifto

Kaixo (hello) from Basque Country!!

After lurking some time at the forum is time to introduce myself.

My name is Ibon and I am from Basque Country. Being a newbie, this froum is very helpful to me regarding questions about my t's.

I hope you like my t's enclosures.


----------



## Ziiggys Insectarium

Hello all my name is Ziiggy and i plan on opening an insectarium/breeding business for almost everything creepy crawly. I'm striving to make this an awesome interactive experience for the people that want to come and observe everything in their enclosures which will all be uniquely designed for each specimen. I want to give people the chance to get to know the intricacies of how insects and arachnids effect their respective environments, trying to include things like having some sort of interactive feeding and handling of the calmer residents. Also want to help the hobby by breeding everything that i would display so that people who go through can potentially take home something they saw and liked with advice on which specimens would be the easiest for newer keepers ect. Well that's my plan so hopefully it works out and thanks for having me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Minty

Dorifto said:


> Kaixo (hello) from Basque Country!!
> 
> After lurking some time at the forum is time to introduce myself.
> 
> My name is Ibon and I am from Basque Country. Being a newbie, this froum is very helpful to me regarding questions about my t's.
> 
> I hope you like my t's enclosures.
> 
> View attachment 288594
> View attachment 288595
> View attachment 288596
> View attachment 288597


Welcome.


----------



## Blitz03

Hi everyone! Francis here! Grew up around spiders till I was bitten by one as a kid so I grew a tiny phobia and now that I'm much "Older", 21, I've decided it's time to get over it and got myself 2 Ts. Did all the necessary research and I jut wanted to immerse myself with other hobbyist who are much more knowledgable!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raffskii

Hi. My name is Raff I'm 33 and from Leicester in the UK. I used to keep a couple of T's in my early teens. A Grammostola Rosea and a Brachypelma Hamorii, both male. After they passed on, with school, work, family and general adulting I didn't really think about getting a new T. 

Until now.

So, I was on a typical Youtube trawl, procrastinating like a champ, and came across a channel called 'The Dark Den' which sparked my interest in keeping T's again. The host seems a super cool guy and quickly helped me realise how much I missed keeping the little guys.

I'm really looking forward to get back into the hobby, learning new things and meeting some new people along the way. 

Cheers, 
Raff


----------



## Yvetterenee Jenkins

Hey everyone, my name is Yvette. I'm new to the hobby.  I have been doing research for a while and got myself an Avicularia Avicularia about 4 weeks ago. She went into premolt about 4 days ago in a really odd position and no webbing which has already freaked me out lmao but I have been assured this can be normal. I have plans on getting a GBB, a pink salmon, a Mexican red knee, pink Zebra and a Texas Brown,  bare with me I'm still learning all the scientific names. I can pronounce them better than I can type or spell them out lol. I used to be a snake breeder and still have maby snakes, as well as many other animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RonC

Wanted to introduce myself. My name is Ron and I live just outside Dallas Texas. I've raised dogs. a cat, mice, fish, garter snake and turtles. Probably had others that I can't think of at the moment. Just got my first T two days ago. a _G. Puchripes_. Been wanting one for a while and had to make a decision what to start with. Visited the only pet store I could find that sells Ts locally but wound up mail ordering. Sticking with less defensive species for now. Maybe a _G. Pulchra or B. Hamorii (Smithi) _next_. _


----------



## sukifex

Hi everyone. I'm Suki and I currently live in Luxembourg. I've always had a love-hate thing with spiders, observing them fascinated but from a safe distance xD
I thought that a cute tarantula sling would help me getting over that irrational fear, 8 months later I have 17 and I'm still scared of house spiders xd but now at least I'm able to get them outside and not move out myself.
Basically that's how it started for me. I still have a lot to learn so it's nice to join this community 
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DanteRotterdam

Hi, Danny from the Netherlands here. On a recent trip to Big Bend National Park I saw a couple of tarantalus and have been obsessing about them since.
I am trying to find out whether this hobby would be something for me instead of diving head first into it like I usually do. I'd rather be well prepared and not make any rash decissions.
If I do decide to continue I would definitely start out with a "beginner" species like a Mexican Redknee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnophile123

Hello everyone, my name is Connor and am 18 years old. One day i realized how cute jumping spiders were, and to my surprise, I recently found a phiddipus audax in the yard. Adopted it and now I come here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atemrael

Hi there! My name is Elliott. I'm a 22 year old Italian-American currently residing in central Illinois. I'm also new to the hobby! Recently I bought a couple of lovely slings, Pumpkin (brachypelma albipilosum) and Majora (caribena versicolor). While doing research online I noticed quite a bit of conflicting information coming from these so-called "tarantula care sheets". Naturally I joined this community, since there are many experienced keepers here who can help should I have any questions regarding my Ts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghoulsnake

Hi guys! I'm Andi. I'm a Vet Nursing student and I'm slowly starting to get into invert keeping! My favorites are the round fellas like cockroaches and isopods. I hope to meet and learn from you all while I'm here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbearcat

Hello all! My name is Drake, I'm 27 ever so close to 28 and I reside in the hospitality state of Mississippi. I am not only new to these board but also to Tarantulas. I purchased my first T, a Brechypelma Hamorii on 10/21/18 and she molted less than 24 hours after putting her in her new enclosure. Her molt measures exactly 3 inches.  I am not certain but I think it may be a female, I named her Bella ^_^.  That all being said I had intended on making my first purchase a Grammostola Pulchra, but after seeing this beauty I fell in love and wanted to rescue it from the pet store! She's super docile, I held her on our first encounter but felt like the person at the store stressed her out which stressed me out. The employee kept trying to pick her up like it was a hamster. I was surprised the employee was never bit or had hairs flicked at them, that being said I have not handled Bella since then and let her walk into her new enclosure on her own.  I will be looking to buy a Grammostola Pulchra sling at a Repticon near me hopefully the next month.  I literally cannot express how excited I am to have started this hobby and look forward to growing with all my new friends!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melissa Rosbotham

Hey guys, Melissa, 26 and I'm from Belfast, Northern Ireland, in the UK. I've adored Ts for many years now and have just recently purchased the most beautiful Brachypelma Hamorii (AF). I've named her Khaleesi. She's the sweetest  thing. I guess I'm here because I've found comfort in a few of the posts on here. As a new T owner even after years of research you still worry and some of the posts on here have put my mind at rest, so thank you guys. I hope to expand my collection over the years but right now I'm as happy as Larry with my girl

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scarge

Hello all, my name is Sheldon and i'm from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.  Recently acquired my first invertebrate pets (couple of T slings), but have always found crawlies fascinating.  Hoping to learn all I can from these forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurrayTheMailman

Hello. 37 year old male from just outside Boston Massachusetts. Been lurking around here for a long time but recently decided to stop and say hello. I’ve had Avics Brachypelmas and a rose hair that I inherited but it’s been years since I’ve kept tarantulas. But now I’m getting the itch again. Haha. Anyway look forward to meeting everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amblyn Reisetter

I'm Amblyn and I teach 7th grade science. I got a colony of 25 Madagascar Hissing cockroaches this spring to use in my classroom for lessons. I have to say that I question that decision right now - I have two MHCs that escaped from a student-created habitat and I have not been successful locating them. I don't know the gender of the two escaped cockroaches and I don't know if there's any risk of them breeding while out of their enclosure. I have been trying to figure out how to post this question with no luck. Can you help me figure out how to post it?


----------



## Greasylake

Amblyn Reisetter said:


> I don't know if there's any risk of them breeding while out of their enclosure


Seeing as you're in Minnesota I highly doubt the roaches will last through the winter, so you should be fine. 


Amblyn Reisetter said:


> Can you help me figure out how to post it?


You want to post this in the insects section, here's the link to it to get you there faster 
http://arachnoboards.com/forums/insects-other-invertebrates-arthropods.18/


----------



## MurrayTheMailman

I was gonna say those roaches don’t stand a chance in Minnesota. Hahah


----------



## cold blood

MurrayTheMailman said:


> I was gonna say those roaches don’t stand a chance in Minnesota. Hahah


Unless your house has a furnace...then outside temps are _completely_ irrelevant.


On the plus side, hissers grow and breed at a much slower pace than most other roach species....probably not a problem at all


----------



## Irisiridescent

Hi! Call me Iris! I'm just now getting into tarantulas. I used to be terrified of them until I began to follow a guy on YouTube who just had such passion and pointed out all the little quirks about them while making it fun and exciting. I began to grow fond of the creatures and now wish to stick my foot into it. Will probably keep it low key. Just want one right now and see how it goes! Famous last words, I'm sure.

I've been doing lots of research and I want either a Brachypelma hamorii(Mexican red knee), Grammostola rosea(Rose hair), or Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(Greenbottle blue) to start with! Or a Aphonopelma hentzi(Texas brown) since I live in their native area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WildSpider

Irisiridescent said:


> I used to be terrified of them until I began to follow a guy on YouTube who just had such passion and pointed out all the little quirks about them while making it fun and exciting.


Glad you got over your fear . Which guy on YouTube was it that you watched? YouTube videos are what made me want to get my T too. In fact, I think that's how quite a few new people are getting into the hobby.


----------



## Irisiridescent

WildSpider said:


> Glad you got over your fear . Which guy on YouTube was it that you watched? YouTube videos are what made me want to get my T too. In fact, I think that's how quite a few new people are getting into the hobby.


I watch Exotics Lair. He's probably not what you would call "professional" but he has that simple humor and charm that I can relax after a hard day of work and enjoy him as he feeds and talks about his tarantulas.


----------



## WildSpider

Irisiridescent said:


> I watch Exotics Lair. He's probably not what you would call "professional" but he has that simple humor and charm that I can relax after a hard day of work and enjoy him as he feeds and talks about his tarantulas.


He's one of my favorites . A thread was made not to long ago about favorite YouTubers and he rated pretty high. He might have actually been _the _favorite, lol.


----------



## Irisiridescent

WildSpider said:


> He's one of my favorites . A thread was made not to long ago about favorite YouTubers and he rated pretty high. He might have actually been _the _favorite, lol.


Shows what I know! I didn't realize he was _that_ big! Ha ha


----------



## WildSpider

Irisiridescent said:


> Shows what I know! I didn't realize he was _that_ big! Ha ha


Lol, yeah. I think he got me with all his Sponge Bob clips, haha.


----------



## Irisiridescent

WildSpider said:


> Lol, yeah. I think he got me with all his Sponge Bob clips, haha.


I love the "Ms. Lord Have Mercy from Oh God No, land."


----------



## WildSpider

Irisiridescent said:


> I love the "Ms. Lord Have Mercy from Oh God No, land."


The videos where he's going through all his Ts are pretty cool. Since I only have one T so far, it's nice to get to see more species.


----------



## 92qwerty

Hay all. New here so thought 8d pop in and say hi to all. Im from the uk . Im fairly new to the hobby and only have 6 t's. A common pink toe 3". Large green pink toe 5.5" female. 4-5cm curly hair. 2 peru purple avic 2cm slings and my pride and joy 10cm female mexican red knee i only got yesterday.im complete for now but i do understand its an addiction and ill soon want more haha.
Have a good day all
The crazy spider lady, as im called off the grandkids


----------



## 8LeggedLair

92qwerty said:


> Hay all. New here so thought 8d pop in and say hi to all. Im from the uk . Im fairly new to the hobby and only have 6 t's. A common pink toe 3". Large green pink toe 5.5" female. 4-5cm curly hair. 2 peru purple avic 2cm slings and my pride and joy 10cm female mexican red knee i only got yesterday.im complete for now but i do understand its an addiction and ill soon want more haha.
> Have a good day all
> The crazy spider lady, as im called off the grandkids


Greetings, you have to start somewhere. My collection isn’t all that big either however I have all the species I’ve ever wanted. I am a picky Keeper. Glad you swung by...


----------



## Arachnidthyst

Hi, I'm Amy. I'm thirty-four and I live in Greater St. Louis. I don't have any T's yet and I'm still in the gathering information stage. I'm fairly certain I want eupalaestrus campestratus to be my first T, though and I'm really into new world spiders in general, especially any purple/purplish species. My friend got me interested in the hobby but it'd be nice to meet some more spider-friendly people. I'm also interested in lepidoptera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

Arachnidthyst said:


> I'm fairly certain I want eupalaestrus campestratus to be my first T


Good choice for a first T, you're definitely starting well, as opposed to a lot of the new people we see who rush straight into old worlds.



Arachnidthyst said:


> I'm also interested in lepidoptera.


Lepidoptera were my gateway into the world of invertebrates

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 8LeggedLair

Arachnidthyst said:


> Hi, I'm Amy. I'm thirty-four and I live in Greater St. Louis. I don't have any T's yet and I'm still in the gathering information stage. I'm fairly certain I want eupalaestrus campestratus to be my first T, though and I'm really into new world spiders in general, especially any purple/purplish species. My friend got me interested in the hobby but it'd be nice to meet some more spider-friendly people. I'm also interested in lepidoptera.


Pleased to meet you, yes stick with slower more “docile” T’s for awhile. Stay away from caresheets unless you know where the info came from, research your species you will be acquiring/buying, even googling the scientific names of all the parts of the T as well, this site is good for any research there’s lots of people here like myself that are experienced but still learning themselves... happy keeping
And don’t beat yourself up too much about something you don’t understand what the T is doing once you get it, just ask...
if you do get the T
Lots Of Substrate don’t give it any height to fall from... they are stubborn albeit clumsy climbers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danger Baby

Well, apparently it made my username my real name. Guess we're dealing with this, haha


Newcomer to the hobby, saw a spider at my local reptile shop that i just.. I dunno, i had a puppy in the window moment with her. I havent bought her yet but, I really, really wanted to. But i thought I should check first if its even a good idea to start with a spider of her species and size.

She was a purple tree tarantula? She wasn't a baby they said they had had her for a little while, she was a decent size, super active, moving around a lot which was really what caught my eye. I've seen a lot of tarantulas that seem pretty content to hide and burrow, and I wanted something that would come out a little more often, but not something like a tiger or a cobalt blue that would be all.. ya know.. ZOOM

Edit: Avicularia are a good beginner species from what I read. Fingers crossed then that I'll be able to go get her in a month or so.


----------



## Frazam

Hey all, long time lurker here. I'm 39yo from the Philippines and looking to return to this hobby. Been taking care of exotics since I was in high school, had myself some pythons, iguanas, chameleons, piranhas, scorpions, and a lot in between. Had to stop when I got married, but now I'm back  

Anyway, I'm starting out with what I know (scorps mostly), and looking to get into inverts more, hence my joining here. I currently have two 3i longimanus (longimanii?) and five r. Junceus (one 3i and four 4i). I've seven Lychas (marmoreus or mucronatus, not sure. Made a thread asking help identifying them) coming in next week as well.

Looking to get into Ts as well. The cobalt blue looks pretty, but I know nothing about Ts so I hope to learn a lot from you guys


----------



## Arachnidthyst

Greasylake said:


> Lepidoptera were my gateway into the world of invertebrates


I once walked away mid conversation to follow a particularly interesting moth

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## The Seraph

Arachnidthyst said:


> I once walked away mid conversation to follow a particularly interesting moth


How the unenlightened people can resist such an urge, I will never know.


----------



## Beardedfraggle

Hey all, I'm Jamie aka beardedfraggle (I have fraggle rock tattoos and a beard). I'm new to the hobby currently have a male Brachypelma albopilosum and an ever increasing wishlist of T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RonC

Welcome to you Jamie. Lots of friendly people here with good advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## XxDrrnJmwnxX

Hello guys im Darren Jumawan  and im from Ph i got a couple of T and a scorpion. I got a youtube channel Drrn Jmwn that's all about inverts you can check it if you want i already got a couple of vids  thanks a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flashback

Hi, my name is Jay & Im new here. I don’t have a tarantula yet, but for the past week or so, I’ve been doing a lot of research and really want one. I’ve been to two reptile stores This week and spent some time talking to the employees there.

I wanted to handle one, felt a little nervous/apprehensive, so I didn’t, but hope to try in the next day or so.

I am hoping to find a pink zebra beauty based on what I’ve read.  I originally was thinking of the rose hair, until I did a little more research  & heard they can be moody. If I can’t find a pink zebra, I think a curly hair would be docile.

Anyway, this seems like a friendly and knowledgeable board, and hope to learn a lot here!


----------



## FiveseveN

Hi all!

My name is Dave and obviously new to the site, I have currently just purchased my first house and this now means I can get my first T! I currently have a Green Iguana who's going strong at 14! 

Im a big gamer and love all animals I have to be honest I never thought I would get a T but over the last few months I have been reading up on them and watching crazy amounts of YouTube as my friend got a couple and I wanted to be able to talk to him about them, and guess what I now find them absolutely amazing and have in a way fallen for them, I really cant see me stopping at 1 haha.

Anyway I have decided that I will be going for a Juvenile Nhandu Chromatus.

I look forward to hanging out here in the forums and speaking to all of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Julien NKS

Hi everybody !

Glad to finally join the community after years of collecting useful information and enjoying gorgeous pictures around here ! 

Unfortunately I won't be able to participate much in the "keeping & breeding" topics as I live in Reunion Island (Indian Ocean) where tarantulas & scorpions are strictly forbidden - the island is quite isolated with a high level of endemism and very few outside species are allowed to be imported. I once kept some tarantulas when I lived in Europe but I had to sell/give them when I moved (heartbreaking moment) and I definitely miss the big hairy spiders. My all time favorites are Psalmopoeus and Avicularia species (love those fuzzy legs ^ ^). 

Anyway I try to find Ts in their natural habitat while travelling to various rainforests to satisfy my vice (and I can share practical information about them if needed).  

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RonC

Welcome to all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaervek

Evening, name is Marcus down in Florida. Been following the world of T's for several months after I caught my four year old daughter watching an un-boxing on Youtube... First reaction was "wha!?"  A minute later we were subscribing to T channels.  Just got my first two (adult pinktoe and brazilian blue sling).  We stumbled on these boards, which isn't hard to do once you type the letter T into the search engine, so here we are. Appreciate the community's passion and knowledge so far and look forward to the board being my new homepage while we continue studying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Debra

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Well, I’m not an insect enthusiast and spiders freak me out, yet here I am with a bearded dragon more and more obsessed with breeding Dubia Roaches.
Much of my research on feeding breeders and feeders has led me here. Well, I have had questions and figured if I was going to be on the forums I may as well join. It’s a lot easier to ask a question than hope it gets answered.
I know a lot of the threads I have been reading are older so I may be starting a new one. It’s hard to tell if new posts to old threads get a lot of feedback. I look forward to learning from you guys! Maybe there’s an off hand chance I have information you don’t. Not saying I know more. Just don’t want to be a taker.


----------



## WildSpider

Debra said:


> Well, I’m not an insect enthusiast and spiders freak me out, yet here I am with a bearded dragon more and more obsessed with breeding Dubia Roaches.
> Much of my research on feeding breeders and feeders has led me here. Well, I have had questions and figured if I was going to be on the forums I may as well join. It’s a lot easier to ask a question than hope it gets answered.
> I know a lot of the threads I have been reading are older so I may be starting a new one. It’s hard to tell if new posts to old threads get a lot of feedback. I look forward to learning from you guys! Maybe there’s an off hand chance I have information you don’t. Not saying I know more. Just don’t want to be a taker.


Hi Debra, welcome to Arachnoboards !  Hope you find out all you need to know about feeders.


----------



## Avictula

Hi all,
  Just joined, thought I'd say hi.......Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Seraph

Avictula said:


> Hi all,
> Just joined, thought I'd say hi.......Hi


Welcome, and hello! I do hope you enjoy Arachnoboards.


----------



## Debra

The Seraph said:


> Welcome, and hello! I do hope you enjoy Arachnoboards.


Hi! This place is great!


----------



## The Seraph

Debra said:


> Hi! This place is great!


Indeed!


----------



## Avictula

Cheers guys.


----------



## itsy bitsy spider

hi everyone! im kyly from ohio! 
my momma kept tarantulas all through my youth, and ive had a few over the years that were unwanted and "gifted" to me, but now. now...... ive got the itch. im up over 40, and theres no end in sight!  its like i gotta have them all!


----------



## Inktomi2

Hey all! I've been lurking these boards for a little bit now, looking for information. It all started when my girlfriend got an Avicularia Avicularia (pink toe T) from a petsmart. This past fathers day. We then started doing some research into T's and found the Lasiodora parahybana was something I was interested in for myself. We picked a juvi up at a local reptile show. Then I was "just browsing" in a Petsmart and got myself a Striped Knee (_Aphonopelma seemanni).

Seems that I might be moving too quickly into the hobby, but I enjoy it. 
_
As time goes on I'd like to upload pictures of my setups and my T's. I converted a 5gal tank into an arboreal tank for the Avicularia. Feedback is always welcome from long-term hobbyists and even newbies like myself. 

I hope everyone has a Happy Thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lola Petrovic

Hi, I’m Lola and I’m 19 years old and I live in Toronto, Canada. I’m pretty new to Tarantulas but I’m exited to learn more from all of you awesome people on this site!


----------



## Major 78

Greetings! I am a young bug keeper, who started keeping bugs at an even _younger _age! I have kept many animals and bugs including mantids, ants, termites, beetles, mealworms, fish, cat, dubia roaches, and more! (I have four different bug forums open right now haha) Notice something missing on the list? Arachnids! I've been terrified since I was very little of all sorts of Arachnids. The one time I manned up and touched a tarantula, I was proud! I couldn't understand why I had arachnophobia, and never bothered to get over it. Well, untill now. I recently saw a jumping spider in my little apartment, and realized I thought it was adorable! I did some research and I knew what I had to do. Sometime soon, I will order some Phiddipus Regius Slings! I'm not ready to start keeping larger tarantulas yet, not completely over my fear. But as they say, time can fix almost anything! I do not know much about Phiddipus Regius (Regal Jumping Spider) and would like to know a bit their care. Also a quick question, what other tarantula species is there for beginners that has a very safe bite?


----------



## GarField000

Not sure what te say ...
I'm Marc. 49 of age, no kids and a bit crazy.
I have many snakes ..... different species .... All in the living room ... 

started with a spider 6 years ago.
Turned out to be male ...... after it died of age I got a Acanthoscurria geniculata female.
After 6 months I rehoused it to a bigger tank (50cm*35cm*35cm). It also got one off my non eating small snakies ..... It took her 2 days 
After that she stoped eating .... got those weird uncontroled movements and stoped eating.
Brought it to the vet but he said nothing you can do. Can be anything that triggered it. ... even stress from the rehoming, or eating snake.

Then I didn't keep spiders for a while ..... this year I started with some slings instead off just one


----------



## Sam Farris

hello, um.. my name is Sam. i just got here but i love spiders (all spiders). im still looking for my first tarantula. ihave a few species in mind but theyve proven pretty hard to find, which is what led me here. im really looking for a Euathlus sp red and i think everyone understands why. also really like the phrixotrichus scofra. i love the dwarf species probably because im pretty small myself. im pretty new to online forums in general so i dont really know how to post threads.


----------



## Greasylake

Sam Farris said:


> Euathlus sp red


E. sp. Red was renamed to Homoeomma chilensis, hopefully that helps you in your search. P. scrofa is pretty hard to find in the states, so all I can say is good luck.


----------



## phoxteeth

Hey, y'all! I'm Eli, 23, non-binary (they/them please!), and happily engaged to my lovely partner of more than a decade. We're both freelance artists, and we're both fascinated with nature.

Within the past couple years, I've taken to studying invertebrates, but especially arachnids, to help alleviate a nasty phobia, and well. I've fallen in love with the little critters! The more I read and watch and learn about them, the more charmed I become. This site has been invaluable in helping me get my bearings keeping spiders, and I figured it was time to join instead of just lurking. My all time favorite spiders are Pamphobeteus sp. 'machalla', Phidippus regius, and Bagheera kiplingi, though I expect my list of faves to keep right on growing haha! 

It's nice to meet you, everyone!


----------



## AMickscorpion

Hello, name's Andy. I love entomology; however, I used to be severely arachnophobic. I decided to start learning more about spiders and started watching videos from The Dark Den, Exotic Lairs, and Tarantula Dan. I soon became fascinated with arachnids and the hobby. Shortly after that, I started keeping scorpions and tarantulas. I truly enjoy this hobby I find it very therapeutic and fulfilling. I hope to increase my collection, and I want to learn anything and everything about keeping these fascinating specimens. My current species are Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Avicularia avicularia, and Pandinus imperator.

A pleasure to be here and meet you all.


----------



## Python Patrol Exotics

Noob to the hobby
So my name is Roxanne, and i am a care taker for 2 small dogs, 8 rats, and now 7 slings. I am afraid of spiders but after stumbling on a few Tarantula YouTubers, i love in love. Im still afraid of spiders, but i now dont see T's in the same category. It may sound crazy but i am not done or satisfied yet with what i have. I like the idea of getting small T's and watching them grow. None of my T's are over 2 inches.
T'S I HAVE:
A. Geniculata
B. Albopilosum
N. Chromatus
M. Robustum
C. Marshalli
C. Versicolor
C. Cyaneopubescens

T'S I STILL WANT:
All of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ablake99

Hi guys! My name is Ashton and I am form Mississppi, United States. I am here because I began watching The Dark Den on youtube and soon after got my first tarantula! I decided on the Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens becasue of it's unique color and personality I'm loving it! It is in pre-molt so I'm pretty excited to experience this. This hobby is great so far! Nice to meet all of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AMickscorpion

Ablake99 said:


> Hi guys! My name is Ashton and I am form Mississppi, United States. I am here because I began watching The Dark Den on youtube and soon after got my first tarantula! I decided on the Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens becasue of it's unique color and personality I'm loving it! It is in pre-molt so I'm pretty excited to experience this. This hobby is great so far! Nice to meet all of you.


That's AWESOME! I did the exact same thing, I started watching Dark Den then got a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. Hope the molt goes well =)


----------



## Steven Caribena

Hello, Steven here, age 44, from Belgium. 
I have 7 cats (all kinda rescued) and 21 T's. I have been into Tarantula's about 20 years ago but had to quit because my wife. Now I am finally free to do what I want! I just picked up my old hobby last week, but have been reading here on the forums now and then for quite some time. 
As last post, also The Dark Den on youtube gave me the push to pickup my old hobby again!
Much has changed in the hobby, especially al those new species, like P. Metallica. Also prices in my country were alot higher back then!

I hope to learn more and help the community!


----------



## Python Patrol Exotics

AMickscorpion said:


> That's AWESOME! I did the exact same thing, I started watching Dark Den then got a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. Hope the molt goes well =)


Yep me too! But along with my gbb i got 6 more


----------



## Dobe

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi my name is Dorian(aka Dobe) All my life I've had a special special love for spiders.(Especially T's) In elementary a teacher introduced me to them and I've been fascinated ever since! Growing up my mom and my sister were afraid of them until I schooled them on the benefits of having spiders around, but I couldn't keep them. So I would make sure that they wouldn't kill any spiders until I got it out the house. Now they don't even kill um.(I'm proud of that!) Fast forward to now and I'm online one night researching where I discovered this "beautiful" hobby and community, words really can't describe the feeling I had when I saw all the different T's to collect! I want to thank you all for bringing out the "kid" in me again!!!
My 1st tarantula is a Brachypelma Albopilosum. If it's a boy his name is Django...if it's a girl her name is Quovadis.
Next: Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens!
Much love to everyone! Peace

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ablake99

AMickscorpion said:


> That's AWESOME! I did the exact same thing, I started watching Dark Den then got a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. Hope the molt goes well =)


Thanks!! I'm really excited to see how it turns out. Since I've been watching him it has really made me want to start my own youtube and someday have as big a collection as he does! Maybe I will also get free tarantulas from fans someday too that would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## LorsWildlife

Hey everyone! I'm Lori, but you can call me Lor. I'm a long time keeper/hobbyist, first time poster/reader. I have also worked with lots of other wildlife as far as rehabilitation, volunteering at the local zoo, and learning to be a volunteer at a big cat haven. I've been a vet assistant and have a degree in Animal Science. It's a pleasure to be here and meet all of you! I sadly only have one tarantula currently and two rescue cats as far as pets, currently. I would like to get back into having more Ts again and am looking for a breeder in the Central Valley in California. I'm happy to answer any questions anyone may have, and have a twitter feed with many photos of Ts and other fun wildlife @LorsWildlife if you'd like to check it out. I am also an artist, musician, writer, and proud Choctaw! I look forward to my time here and to meeting more arachnid enthusiasts! Much love and God bless!

- Lor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galaxyblues

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


So I discovered this website while doing research on my Aphonopelma calcodes, and I found a lot of useful info and nice people here so I decided to make an account!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYAN

Galaxyblues said:


> So I discovered this website while doing research on my Aphonopelma calcodes, and I found a lot of useful info and nice people here so I decided to make an account!



Welcome! I hate to be that person, but if the tarantula in your profile pic is yours, the enclosure needs some work.

I know they are called desert tarantulas, but sand isn’t a good substrate. I recommend coco fiber or something with somnolent texture.

Also, the enclosure needs more substrate. The height is a problem and you risk a fall that injures it. A good rule of thumb is 1.5x the legspan from floor to top.

For all I know you already know this though.


----------



## Galaxyblues

I heard a few people say that coco fiber was a good substrate for most tarantulas, but I thought that didn’t apply to one that is native to deserts. If it is native to sandy areas, I don’t understand why I can’t have it in its natural ground. This is confusing...
I also have heating pads underneath the terrarium to explain the low substrate. The corner of the tank in the pic is the lowest substrate, the sand slowly slopes up to the other side by two or three inches.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## NYAN

Galaxyblues said:


> I heard a few people say that coco fiber was a good substrate for most tarantulas, but I thought that didn’t apply to one that is native to deserts. If it is native to sandy areas, I don’t understand why I can’t have it in its natural ground. This is confusing...


It’s not native to sandy areas though. In the wild they dig burrows in the rocky clay like soil. 

Do not use heating pads, especially underneath an enclosure. You will cook your tarantula that way. They dig to escape heat in the wild, regardless of where it’s coming from. 

If your home is comfortable for you, it’ll be fine for them without additional heating. If not, use a space heater.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Widow Keeper

Hello, I am Widow Keeper. I am 41 years old from Seattle, Washington, USA. I am re-entering the hobby after 15 years and my husband is just starting his arachnid adventure. Currently we have four slings that just arrived a week ago. A. purpurea, L. megatheloides, C. cyaneopubescens, and L. mactans. I look forward especially to growing my widow collection and I'm looking to connect with more Latrodectus enthusiasts.


----------



## NYAN

Widow Keeper said:


> Hello, I am Widow Keeper. I am 41 years old from Seattle, Washington, USA. I am re-entering the hobby after 15 years and my husband is just starting his arachnid adventure. Currently we have four slings that just arrived a week ago. A. purpurea, L. megatheloides, C. cyaneopubescens, and L. mactans. I look forward especially to growing my widow collection and I'm looking to connect with more Latrodectus enthusiasts.


Hey! Good to see more Latrodectus keepers on here. Welcome!


----------



## Widow Keeper

NYAN said:


> Hey! Good to see more Latrodectus keepers on here. Welcome!


Thank you! I was hoping to get in touch with you about some of your slings, but I'm so new I don't have the privileges yet to private message you!


----------



## Bigtom

Just signed up today, hope we all had a great day. looking forward to getting to know you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

Widow Keeper said:


> Thank you! I was hoping to get in touch with you about some of your slings, but I'm so new I don't have the privileges yet to private message you!


Go to a profile page and click "start a conversation"....private messaging shouldn't be restricted....I suspect you were trying to respond to an ad....no one can respond to ads, you respond to the person by starting a conversation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Seraph

cold blood said:


> Go to a profile page and click "start a conversation"....private messaging shouldn't be restricted....I suspect you were trying to respond to an ad....no one can respond to ads, you respond to the person by starting a conversation.


It appears they figured it out as they are currently engaged in conversation. Still helpful cold blood, though I am confused as to how one can even try to respond to an ad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

The Seraph said:


> I am confused as to how one can even try to respond to an ad.


Can you respond directly to a billboard, or do you contact the company that posted it?   If you see an ad in the paper, do you responded to the paper, or direct to the company/seller?

Same thing applies here.   Imagine the chaos if every ad turned into it's own long thread....you wouldn't even be able to find the ad......it's as simple as clicking the sellers profile and starting a conversation.

Reactions: Helpful 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NYAN

cold blood said:


> Go to a profile page and click "start a conversation"....private messaging shouldn't be restricted....I suspect you were trying to respond to an ad....no one can respond to ads, you respond to the person by starting a conversation.


We got it figured out. I just ended up sending them a message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David McCreary

Just got my first T, Aphonopelma seemanni. She is a gorgeous adult female. Also just joined this board. Not sure this entry point is correct. We'll see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kaolincash

David McCreary said:


> Just got my first T, Aphonopelma seemanni. She is a gorgeous adult female. Also just joined this board. Not sure this entry point is correct. We'll see.


I'm in the exact same boat; been interested in Ts for a while, got myself an A. seemanni as well (they're so pretty, I just adore them!), and I've just joined here today. Been lurking for a decent while, though, while I researched the finer points of husbandry; once I figured I had the basic theory down, I thought - heck, I should just go for it! So I did. My lil juvie is adorable. It's fun to see someone like myself, almost 50 years your junior, starting out at exactly the same point as you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerbear

Hello all! 

I am Gerry, 36 yr old from Perth Ont. 
Very new to the hobby, I've always had an interest but have finally decided to jump in! 
In fact I'm so new that I haven't received my first T yet, but I have a 2" female juvie B.Albo coming on Monday! I am so excited 
After lots of digging, that size, species, and gender seemed like the best scenario for a newbie.
After being told to ignore the care sheets, and pet store advice I have a pretty good idea for care after reading the forums here, but your feedback is always welcome as well!


----------



## David McCreary

Thank you NYAN  and what an interesting 5 decade separated juxtaposition we have kaolincash, beginning our spider journey together with the same species at the same time. We should keep in touch with progress updates.


My journey began last Monday when Sue arrived, Johnny Cash has a boy named Sue and I have a girl named Sue. I had prepared a vivarium with a burrow at one end and a hide at the other. When released Sue headed for the burrow. Shortly after, I dropped a cricket at the burrow’s entrance and like a bolt of lightening she pounced and dispatched her meal while swaying side to side. I have been feeding her at the same time and she is waiting for me when I arrive. Now, when I offer her a cricket from my tweezers, she reaches out and gently removes the cricket and sways her thank you as she dines. She has never exhibited skittishness inherent with her kind, never is defensive, and shows no interest in escape. She truly is a dear.


I am considering an Eupalaestrus Campestratus as my next, it really is addictive. I may end up with a herd of zebras; it seems that there are 4 different spiders with zebra in their names.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kaolincash

David McCreary said:


> Thank you NYAN  and what an interesting 5 decade separated juxtaposition we have kaolincash, beginning our spider journey together with the same species at the same time. We should keep in touch with progress updates.
> 
> 
> My journey began last Monday when Sue arrived, Johnny Cash has a boy named Sue and I have a girl named Sue. I had prepared a vivarium with a burrow at one end and a hide at the other. When released Sue headed for the burrow. Shortly after, I dropped a cricket at the burrow’s entrance and like a bolt of lightening she pounced and dispatched her meal while swaying side to side. I have been feeding her at the same time and she is waiting for me when I arrive. Now, when I offer her a cricket from my tweezers, she reaches out and gently removes the cricket and sways her thank you as she dines. She has never exhibited skittishness inherent with her kind, never is defensive, and shows no interest in escape. She truly is a dear.
> 
> 
> I am considering an Eupalaestrus Campestratus as my next, it really is addictive. I may end up with a herd of zebras; it seems that there are 4 different spiders with zebra in their names.


Absolutely!

Acheron is a juvenile, so I don't yet know if she's female, though I hope she is. I'm saying "she" because, maybe if I hope hard enough, I'll get lucky 

She's not aggressive at all, hasn't done much hunting, there's still a cricket on her viv from earlier today. She's spent most of the day stuck to the wall.

I've realised that she could do with about twice as much substrate, though, so I'll be remedying that tomorrow. Gonna have my first housing-update experience! I'll see if I can get good enough lighting to take a video of it.

I've heard mixed things about A. seemanni, but so far it really is a testament to how EVERY T is different, as it seems we both have reasonably chill ones that don't bolt much.


----------



## arachdemarco

been lurking here for a while but recently got my first T so I felt validated enough to make an account haha. I'm glenn, 19 from California ! hanging ten and doing art are two of my fav hobbies, but now i can also proudly say caring for spiders is another!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ann Device

Hey all! I have lurked and asked a few questions before but now I will introduce myself! My name is Lindsay, I am 32 and I am fairly new to the hobby. With 4 wee T's and a couple of true spiders. Looking forward to sharing information and getting to know some of you :3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AnitaTC

Heyas! I've just signed up and wanted to start with an intro. I'm Anita, a T and reptile keeper of 6 years in the Seattle area. It's only been about 2 years that I've started keeping some of the more advanced species. It's been an awesome experience so far. I'm really looking to up my skills as I continue to learn and hopefully have some insights to offer up in return. I currently have 52 tarantulas and 2 scorpions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kaolincash

Ann Device said:


> Hey all! I have lurked and asked a few questions before but now I will introduce myself! My name is Lindsay, I am 32 and I am fairly new to the hobby. With 4 wee T's and a couple of true spiders. Looking forward to sharing information and getting to know some of you :3


Is your username a Good Omens reference?! :O


----------



## David M Wood

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi David here. I've just got back into the hobby after having a few problems in my life but back keeping tarantulas again. I've got 1r in total so fare and enjoying every minute of them all. 8 regalis living together all from Same egg sack about 2.5 to 3 cm in size only just got them this evening....


----------



## David McCreary

AnitaTC said:


> Heyas! I've just signed up and wanted to start with an intro. I'm Anita, a T and reptile keeper of 6 years in the Seattle area. It's only been about 2 years that I've started keeping some of the more advanced species. It's been an awesome experience so far. I'm really looking to up my skills as I continue to learn and hopefully have some insights to offer up in return. I currently have 52 tarantulas and 2 scorpions.


Welcome Anita. I am sure that you have much to offer. I just started in this hobby with a splendid adult female A. seemanni and am looking forward to learning more and growing my collection of one. It is hard to imagine having a herd of 52 Ts. That must keep you busy.


----------



## VenomousHive

Hi all, my name is Zeny. Im from West Java Indonesia. I have 10 tarantula, 5 scorpion, 1 centipede, and 4 spider as my pet. Sorry if im talking not too much, because my English speech is bad 
Thank you so much for all member and all moderator in this forums, i love this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David McCreary

Some people would say that it is odd for people to keep venomous animals as pets but what is an arachnophobic to do?



David McCreary said:


> Some people would say that it is odd for people to keep venomous animals as pets but what is an arachnophobic to do?


Woops, I misspoke! That is arachnophile - not arachnophobic. My bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Seraph

David McCreary said:


> Woops, I misspoke! That is arachnophile - not arachnophobic. My bad.


Still works in my opinion.


----------



## Ungoliant

VenomousHive said:


> Sorry if im talking not too much, because my English speech is bad


Welcome!  We have quite a few international members, and your English is fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DustyHYT

Hey ya'll! I'm Dusty. I got my first T a year ago, I currently have three amongst a slew of other reptile and amphibians. I create content on YouTube about my animals and I work at the local shelter. I am in school studying veterinary medicine to become a vet tech...so yeah, thats me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Lalisah

Greetings from the Sonoran desert where Eleanor and I burrow. Eleanor found me about 6 months ago. We are both Arizona Blondes.

Look forward to learning and sharing here!
- Lisa, aka -lalisah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Space999978

Hello everyone! I live in NY and I keep a scolopendra dehaani and im planning on getting a Hadrurus arizonensis scorpion soon! Looking forward to my time here!!


----------



## NYAN

Space999978 said:


> Hello everyone! I live in NY and I keep a scolopendra dehaani and im planning on getting a Hadrurus arizonensis scorpion soon! Looking forward to my time here!!



Welcome, human!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hellaradbros

Hey, my name is Jess and I've been keeping for almost two years now. My first tarantula was my Brachypelma hamorii, back when it was only 1". My favorite species is Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens with Poecilotheria regalis following in a close second.

I originally started keeping because I found them interesting. Now I'm beginning to breed and work with others to help preserve species and help boost the species we have in the US.

I also keep Guinea Pigs, Rats, Snakes, Cats, Chickens, and Ducks.


----------



## mantisfan101

Hey all! Used to browse through your forums but finally decided to become a forum member. I have only one vinegaroon and I believe that it’s a she, can’t be sure yet. No T’s or scorpions yet, focusing mainly on amblypygids and vinegaroons. I also keep other invertebrates like ants and US native stag and rhino beetles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimension

Hi everyone, I'm Dimension. I do not own any tarantulas yet but I'm hoping to soon! I'm here to seek more information about them, and also to overcome my arachnophobia.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fishie

Huullluuuuu! ^-^
I'm new to Ts and am currently doing research/material gathering for (hopefully) a Chaco Golden Knee. Not too sure I'll ever get to the level of casually reclining amidst dozens of Ts, but I'm looking forward to a few new furry lil friends.
I think from what I've seen thus far, this is one of the most open and positive forums I've visited. Glad to be here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

Fishie said:


> Huullluuuuu! ^-^
> I'm new to Ts and am currently doing research/material gathering for (hopefully) a Chaco Golden Knee.


Welcome!  That's a great choice for a first T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## varfunc

Hello everyone! I live in PA (NE US) and got my first 2 T's less than a month ago (A. chalcodes and B. hamorii), with a few more on the way in the coming weeks. It took a few months of research to take the dive but I instantly fell in love with their amazing personalities.

Everyone has been so helpful and pleasant, can't wait to continue learning and interacting with others on here. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Beer 1


----------



## David McCreary

Fishie said:


> Huullluuuuu! ^-^
> I'm new to Ts and am currently doing research/material gathering for (hopefully) a Chaco Golden Knee. Not too sure I'll ever get to the level of casually reclining amidst dozens of Ts, but I'm looking forward to a few new furry lil friends.
> I think from what I've seen thus far, this is one of the most open and positive forums I've visited. Glad to be here!


I just got a G. pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) a couple weeks ago. At about 5" he's a little more than half grown. He is the most laid back animal I've ever seen. He is an insatiable explorer, even crawling through the tree in his vivarium. He is my second T after the A. seemanni I started with. My next will be a curly hair because they are one of the most tolerant and you can't get much cuter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhiskeyR0SE

Hi there! I just joined and thought this would be a good first post! 

I recently acquired two tarantulas and I figured I should join the forum to chat with other "spider-people" (since my family is still a little creeped out! lol).

I have a young adult aphonopelma chalcodes that has yet to be sexed (but is suspected female) and a itsy-bitsy Grammastola pulchripes sling. I hope to share our journey together!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Natalya Boothe

Hi, my name is Natalya and i have a G. Rosea that ive had for 3 years. I joined for some expert advice for her care. Im 16 and i live in Washington. I had lurked around this site for a while before i had a mini anxiety crisis with my T but the people here helped me sort it out. Now shes a lot happier in her new enclosure, tho she still hasnt eaten... Anyway, thanks for all the support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeviantAngel

Hi Everyone!!

Super excited to be apart of this. I will be adding fingers crossed a Tarantula to my family very soon. I just like to know everything I can before I take off on a new journey so right now I am watching and reading everything I can on Tarantula's. Advice is greatly appreciated I already have a few species in mind but again any advice or information is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Rhino1

Hi all from QLD Australia. 
Ive been snooping around these pages for a few years and finally decided to join. 
Back in the early 2000's I did some work with Australian T's for the museum of QLD and then became an advocate for having a permit system brought in for collecting wild specimens, which got me in the local newspaper several times and I had meetings/discussions with the late Steve Irwin regarding this as well. 
Ive had a few years of no spiders since then and have been getting back in to it for the last 18 months. 
Good to see your forum is doing well with lots of members and posts. 
Regards Rhino

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## BeeProdigy

Hey everyone! After a lot of research and getting up the courage - I'm finally 'adopting' a new baby T into my family! This site has been so helpful to me in the past, and most help forums I've read everyone's been so nice. Figured it was time to join the site - I'm excited for both ventures!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taco John

Hello everyone. I’m a Kansas City native and have been around T’s most of my life. My dad owned a bird eater, a rose hair and a few pink toes. I never had any one of my own to take care of, but my wife surprised me with my first T. Guess what is was? A P. Metallica probably just 1 maybe 2 instars from Petland, I mind you. So Needless to say I was pretty worried I wasn’t ready for such a spider but after about 11 months it’s molted 3 times and is beautiful. I know own a picn toe and a p. Ragalis. I’m excited to go further into this hobby and I hope but my P’s mature nicely. They are my favorite T’s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Maikaru

Greetings T tribe! 

Been a hobbyist for years. Just made a new 10 gallon naturalistic tank for my adult female G. rosea. I was so excited that I was T talkin' my fiance's ear off about it. He usually tolerates this but he had a lot of work to do. So I decided to sign up on Arachnoboards so I can T talk to my T tribe during moments like these. Check out the new tank here. Enclosure/Terrarium Pictures Excited to have a new venue for exhilarated T talk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malcontent

Hello  

My names Victoria. New to keeping Ts. Love them from afar but creeped out by them... now that I own them I’m over it. House spiders no longer bother me either lol. I live in Canada and I am currently a stay at home single mom going back to school this fall. Going into funeral directing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blamo

Hi my name is aaron, I’m newish to the hobby and slowly falling more and more in love these beautiful creatures. Thanks for having me here. I am a tattoo artist from Vancouverfull time. I originally started this hobby to combat my arachnophobia and very quickly realized how fascinating tarantulas can be. I currently only have a caribena versicolor , and two chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings about 1” and looking to grow my collection and absorb knowledge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jayson1974

Hey all just joined and also just recently have started considering getting a Tarantula. Live in Ontario Canada married with Grandkids. Wife got me watching some youtube channels and the feeding vids are pretty damn interesting. Never realized that there was such a variety of beautiful Tarantulas out there.
I am now into the research phase of things and heard this site mentioned on youtube...so here I be.
Hope this is a friendly forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant

Jayson1974 said:


> Hope this is a friendly forum.


Welcome!  Most of us are friendly and helpful.


----------



## SamanthaMarikian

I joined about a week ago i think and im still tryna figure out how this works lol. Im just a teen from california getting into isopods n love reptiles, animals, plants and whatnot. If anyone is interested in what i have, i have an instagram @herps_n_memes with pics of most of my pets . Im really looking forward to learning more on here and meeting no people.


----------



## SuzieT

_Allow me to introduce...
 *My T! *

I have a beautiful Brachypelma Smithi juvenile (unsexed with no name as of yet ).
This is my first T and I have only had her/him since 11th Dec 2018.
She/he is very calm and enjoys sitting around all day! Although my T is in premoult at the moment. I'm sure my T will be doing acrobatics and dancing once moulting is out of the way.

Only last year have these incredible creatures captured my attention and since then, have fascinated me completely! I am so intrigued by T's now, I can't stop watching videos and reading about them!
There is so much more for me to learn and I am thoroughly looking forward to being part of my T's journey.

Now that the most important introduction is out of the way...

Allow me to introduce...
 *Myself!*

Hey peeps! I'm Suzie, 30 years young, don't take life too seriously, animal lover, car enthusiast and now a new proud tarantula hobbyist.
*WARNING* I'm a bit of a nutter! (no joke).
Animal:  Human (not as awesome as a tarantula!)
Species: White/English (native to England/London).
Hair: Brunette
Eye Colour: Blue
Aka POINTLESS INFORMATION

*NEXT!...*

I really do look forward in getting to know you all... maybe not all, that would be insanely impressive if I actually managed to accomplish that! But in getting to know as many of you as possible. The more knowledge, help and advice I can gain, the better. Plus being able to talk with people in regards to tarantulas and other arachnids, plus possibly creating friendships along the way, is ace.

Anyway, before coming to an end on my book , I have seen so many helpful and informative advice on here already! Google tends to bring up Arachnoboards and I have heard this site mentioned in a couple of videos before as well! Which lead me to join.
My animals always deserve the very best and I always provide the best for them. Heck, I look after animals and buy more for animals than I do myself!
*whispers* completely spoilt!

I will conclude my book with a few photos of my baby! 

Enjoy the rest of your day and hopefully speak to you soon!
*
P.S*
I will leave a mug shot of myself in the 'Who's behind the computer Part 5'._


_Much Badass Love 
SuzieT 


That's my gorgeous bubs. 






_​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeslieJohns

Hey. My name is Leslie. I'm new to the forum. Nice to meet you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cayden Centers

Hi, My name is Cayden, new to the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clareesi

Hello all!!!
I'm Clarissa and I'm new around these parts.  Ok, so admittedly that was corny.  I'm currently studying to be a chiropractor and have a bachelor's in biology. I blame that degree for my love of T's. And birds. Definitely love birds too. 

Anyway currently have 3 tarantulas, A. Seemanni, M.Balfouri, GBB. Oh and also a grass spider that ran under my couch. That probably doesnt count.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthroverts

Welcome @LeslieJohns, @SuzieT, @SamanthaMarikian, @Cayden Centers, @Clareesi to the best invertebrate forum out there! Hope you enjoy learning and expanding your knowledge here on these amazing boards.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brit

Greetings, earthlings! 

I’m a brand new T owner, just brought home a beautiful Honduran curly hair yesterday and look forward to learning and experiencing these awesome arachnids!

I’ve always been fascinated by bugs, particularly spiders. I really don’t have any friends (locally) that want to hear about or see pictures of them, so I joined a community of fellow spider lovers who would share in my enthusiasm.

When I’m not watching ‘Roxanne’ devour crickets, I enjoy playing bass, listening to music, being in nature, reading, or playing video games (Skyrim more often than not).

Look forward to expanding my knowledge in the area of arachnids!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bailz

Hello everyone.

I'm a long time fan of keeping invertebrates, and have always been very interested in this particular part of the natural world in particular.

Recent years have allowed me the time to enjoy my hobbies again, and keeping Tarantulas has always been something i was interested in, but haven't since my mid 20's. So i made a New Years resolution to change that, and am now raising a P. Irminia and B. Hamorii with care and attention.

My friends and partner are fascinated by these creatures, but that's as far as it goes; Joining a community of fellow keepers and enthusiasts is something i've wanted to do for a time, and i look forward to learning and understanding more aspects of this hobby amongst you all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## heartbuttspooder

hello everyone! My name is Jillian, and I'm new to the boards and kind of new to tarantulas. I currently own 4. a Caribena veriscolor sling(>1"), a Grammastola Porteri sling(1/2"), a chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(>1") and a Aphonopelma chalcodes (2"+). 
I have a love of learning and cannot wait to expand my collection further. Also I am a Full time Geomorphology student soon to graduate with my Bachelors!
Feel free to message me anytime! Thankyou!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tessa Clifton

I first got into tarantulas when I was six years old and I found my first tarantula in southern california where I lived. I ammased a large collection of tarantulas that I had found, and didn't really think about breeding or collecting until a few years ago. I currently don't have any tarantulas (I did just order 6 though) because I moved to Wyoming and sold the Ts I had in order to keep their stress level down. Hopefully I will be able to amass a larger collection of Ts soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyoguy069

Hello Tessa and everyone else on here.  I’m also from Wyoming and just started with my first Avic a week ago.  I have had snakes for about six years, but have always had a love for spiders.  Last summer I had a three foot Orb Weaver web in my living room where me and my son were feeding it flies.  I just ordered a Female Arizona blonde and may get a spider too.  All kidding aside I enjoy the hobby and the challenges that cold temperatures and low humidity provide.  I have everything in various Showcase cages as I love to see my animals as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Msmith77

Whassup people? My name is Mark, I just picked up my first sling today. B. albopilosum. Will post pictures soon! Its name is Jackie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent T

Hello! My name is Leroy. I was in the hobby for awhile, but ended up selling all my tarantulas. I am now getting back into it! I am excited and can't wait to start sharing my collection with you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MARC NORMAN

Hey guys, my name is Marc. my first tarantulas were two goliath bird eaters, I am trying to sell them and get something smaller.


----------



## Vanisher

Hello. I am a 45 y o guy that lives in Öland, an island in south of Sweden in a house with my girlfriend and her son. I have been keeping tarantulas for 20 years. My other intrest is fishing, cooking and hikings!


----------



## Greasylake

Vanisher said:


> I am a 45 y o guy that lives in Öland


I went to Öland a few summers ago with my grandparents. I have family right next door in Kalmar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigfluffyspiders

Hello! I'm a recovering arachnophobe learning about spiders. We get lots of baboon spiders out here and it's been rewarding learning about them rather than just freaking out.
I'm considering a curly hair as a pet soon, and a lot of it is thanks to the helpful beginners info and stories I've read on here. So I'm here and lurking for now. I may also forward pictures of the local baboon spiders if I see any, we're not allowed to keep them though. It would be interesting to hear if anyone has more info about Trichognathella as it's the most common one I see, yet there doesn't appear to be a lot of info around on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dawnie

*First time posting after literal years of lurking*
I'm Dawnie, and I love everything about tarantulas (even though I was once terrified of all kinds of spiders.)  Fast forward through a few years of doing my careful research on the hobby, and I'm mom to two very beautiful species: avicularia avicularia and my very plump aphonopelma seemanni!

I'm so glad that I decided to take the leap into this hobby because arachnids are truly amazing creatures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Beer 1


----------



## BobsUrUncle

Hello! Just moved to Chicago and I'm looking to bring some invertebrate friends back into my household. I used to care for a small collection of inverts at a museum in California but now I'm looking at insects as more of a personal hobby. 

I look forward to pestering you all for advice

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aryvane

Hello everyone! I am new to the invert and arachnid scenes in general, and keep learning cool things every day! I would like to get a T whenever I get my own place, probably an A. chalcodes or a G. rosea. Glad to be here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paradox87

Hey guys and gals! I'm Fabi from Germany and in the hobby since June last year after being heavily arachnophobic for my entire life. Last year I decided to face my fears and learned alot about Spiders and Tarantulas in particular. Bought my first T, a b.hamorii sling. Every month since then, I've been adding to my collection (b.hamorii, b.albopilosum (adult), d.pentaloris (juvenile), a.geniculata and g.porteri so far) and I'm totally in love with the little critters. This week I've bought my first old world, a p.murinus sling. Hope to learn alot from your guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cryptograms

Hello there! Recently got into the hobby a few months ago after taking home some hissers from my university lab. I got some experience handling one of these gentle giants, and I just had to ask to take a few of them home . They're very interesting to observe, and they've definitely gotten me interested in all kinds of inverts. That being said, I'm very excited to broaden my knowledge. Thanks for having me, and I look forward to meeting you all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## iloveeurobeat

Hi i am Australian and I joined this forum because one day I was sitting in my table, and I felt something on my arm. It was a spider I now call Bobby. He was a tiny little bugger, but he loved me so much he wouldn't get of my arm onto a near by shelf. Eventually he hopped on and began to make a web. He has a shelfmate, an equally friendly jumping spider from my bathroom, and they aren't aggressive to each other.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## s dave

Afternoon everyone, I am totally new to the hobby and a moderate archnaphobe. I'm hoping to pick up my first spider soon and use this hobby as a way to get past my fears. I saw this board recommended frequently by Tom Moran and figured I had better get on here and keep reading. Thanks in advance for the advice and I hope everything will get better from here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PantherRaven

Hello, my name is Panther, 
I am new to this board and new to tarantulas. 
Looking forward to learning loads and meeting others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ron Fults

Hello everyone! My name is Ron and I live in Ohio. I am a bee keeper, I am what many might call a "Star Wars Nerd", I enjoy guns and playing drums .
I've always thought animals like scorpions, tarantulas, crocodilians and other reptiles to be very interesting .
I do not currently have any animals except for our dogs and honey bees .
I was thinking seriously of getting a tarantula or tarantulas and I'm trying to educate myself before jumping in. 
So if I ask a question that may be stupid please excuse my ignorance. 
I did a bit of research and this was the recommended place to come for information and guidance . 
Please feel free to offer any advice or suggestions you might have to offer a greenhorn and thank you for having me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## creepybuggirl

hey there, you can call me Cloud. born in the beautiful San Francisco Bay area, i moved cross country when i was a child.
just recently i have gotten into tarantulas, but ive always loved bugs (used to get bullied at school for it, believe it or not)! in the past 6 months ive acquired an A. avicularia (pink toe) and a beautiful Aphonopelma chalcodes (arizona blonde). But among them, i own two cats, two betta fish, and a snapping turtle.
As i move up in the arachnid world, i am planning on buying a Theraphosa blondi and an Omothymus schioedtei.
i love all types of music, except country haha, i listen to music religiously! i love horror movies, and anything creepy. Any tips and tricks would be greatly appreciated! remember to love :^)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tessa Clifton

Ronald Fults said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Ron and I live in Ohio. I am a bee keeper, I am what many might call a "Star Wars Nerd", I enjoy guns and playing drums .
> I've always thought animals like scorpions, tarantulas, crocodilians and other reptiles to be very interesting .
> I do not currently have any animals except for our dogs and honey bees .
> I was thinking seriously of getting a tarantula or tarantulas and I'm trying to educate myself before jumping in.
> So if I ask a question that may be stupid please excuse my ignorance.
> I did a bit of research and this was the recommended place to come for information and guidance .
> Please feel free to offer any advice or suggestions you might have to offer a greenhorn and thank you for having me!


Just make sure that you do your research not on just tarantulas in general, but on the specific species that you want to get. They have very varying needs. Also, as a bit of first advice, this is my biggest pet peeve so I try to make sure people know about it, DO NOT buy into that goofy stuff about a large tarantula needing a ten gallon tank! They only need a tank that is about two or three times their body length, not a giant jungle. lol. Good luck!


----------



## Ron Fults

Tessa Clifton said:


> Just make sure that you do your research not on just tarantulas in general, but on the specific species that you want to get. They have very varying needs. Also, as a bit of first advice, this is my biggest pet peeve so I try to make sure people know about it, DO NOT buy into that goofy stuff about a large tarantula needing a ten gallon tank! They only need a tank that is about two or three times their body length, not a giant jungle. lol. Good luck!


Thank you for that advice .I was actually wondering about the size of container I really needed. I have seen videos of people with 10 gallon tanks and others with something more like what your talking about. So thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Tessa Clifton

No problem! If you have any questions feel free to pm me I’m always happy to help.


----------



## Ron Fults

Tessa Clifton said:


> No problem! If you have any questions feel free to pm me I’m always happy to help.


Thank you very much! I will definitely be taking you up on that offer.


----------



## StephieCreate

Hi! Just Joined today! I've always been fascinated with spiders and as a kid I use to keep a common house spider and a Metaltella Simoni. I didn't keep them long and eventually released them back to the shed I got them from. But I'm at it again and trying it out with a couple of Metaltella Simoni ladies I found crawling around my bathroom. So I joined a place with a bunch of other spider lovers so I have someone to gush about them instead of hiding all by my loan-some with my tiny little critters in my bedroom. oh! and just call me Stephie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnophobia4353

Hey everyone I am Ethan finally decided to post and be active after constant lurking lol. I currently own 4 Ts and 1 Scorp always searching for more though anyways enjoy your fuzzies everybody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghostarantula

Hi. I am going to buy unsexed juvenile or slings from local pet store today when they are open for now, intend to make some purchases in here when the weather get warmer. I used to have over 200+ tarantulas from slings, juveniles, and the adults in the past. I even have some scorpions and tropical centipedes.

I decided to join here to be part of arachnids community. There's not really much of friends or people in real life that have same interests as I have in arachnids. Wanted to resume this hobby as trading/collector.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kingnoff30

New to the forum I actually a pet shop rose hair I had her for 4 years before she broke out of her tank and I never found her again and I am currently waiting on my first spidering coming from Jamie's in California I ordered a Acanthoscurria geniculata (Brazilian white knee) may need help learning on spiderlings. Hope with help from ppl here I can get a long happy relationship with a very beautiful arachnid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animal lord123

Hello everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ronya

Hello everyone; my name is Miron! I am currently working on a degree in biology, and in general have always been a very outdoors-inclined person. I like to document whatever species I stumble upon in my daily life, which eventually led me to this forum. As it turns out, passion for annelids, gastropods, and auchenorrhyncha is not easily found elsewhere on the internet...so I figured I'd stop lurking and finally create an account, although as of yet, I've never directly cared for any invertebrates. 

Also, the amount of dedication the hobbyists here have is truly admirable! Hopefully, I'll own a few inverts in the future as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hoxter

Hi everyone, my name is Lucas. I'm Polish student studying abroad in Tianjin (China). I'm pretty new to the hobby (just got my first tarantula few days ago), however I've been interested in it for past few months. As I finally have my GBB, I'm officially becoming active on the forums to make sure my tarantula gets everything she needs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrazyDane

Hallo in from litte Denmark and have 2 T’s Well gona expand collections this year with 10 or more this year


----------



## Vanisher

Greasylake said:


> I went to Öland a few summers ago with my grandparents. I have family right next door in Kalmar


I thought you where a suede! Then i saw you where from Texas! Very unusal that an american have been in Sweden! Non the less Öland and Kalmar!!! I i knew you then i woukd habe invited you! What did you like Öland! Nice nature eigh!!! And you have family in Kalmar you said! Cool! What are they? Like related or something!?


----------



## Lasiodora

Hello Everyone,
I thought I’d reintroduce myself. I think I signed up here in 2002. I had a pretty big and varied tarantula collection around that time. I sold everything in 2006 to focus on breeding snakes. I never lost interest in tarantulas but life made it difficult for me to jump back into the hobby. Well, this year was the year for me and I jumped back in with the purchase of two Avicularia avicularia. Hoping to add some more through out the year. Especially more avics, Asian species, and my favorite genus...Poecilotheria.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greasylake

Vanisher said:


> What did you like Öland! Nice nature eigh


Very nice area to visit, we did a lot of driving and seeing the different sites. I would love to go back again some time.



Vanisher said:


> And you have family in Kalmar you said! Cool! What are they? Like related or something!?


My Farfar and Farmor have a summer house close to Kalmar. We stay there to go hunting and fishing in the summer and my Farfar lives there during the moose hunting season. My dad is from Växjö and that is where my Farfar and Farmor spend most of their time. Actually I am planning a trip to Växjö this summer to visit them and we will be in Kalmar for one or two weeks.


----------



## Ezekielpasco

Hi, I'm Ezekiel my age is 16 (you can call me zeke for short) I've been reading in this site for quite a while. I like arthropods quite a much, had my first when I was nine (a scorpion) that lasted for about two years, and keeping that scorpion made my fond of arthropod grow and now got a lil collection consisting of 2 centipede 3 tarantula and two scorpion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt morris

Hi all my name is Matt from Quincy,MI I have 5!! Kids and play bass in a bar band and am kinda new to owning Ts but have become addicted lol. I currently have a stripe knee and and a metallic pink toe and would love to get into owning some other species down the road I’m kinda obsessed with the OBT’s and would love to get one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1000legs

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi everyone! I have recently taken the plunge into invertebrates and have started with millipedes. In the near future I hope to get some more with the end goal of having some tailless whip scorpions as well. Knowing myself, along the way Ill probably end up with a bunch of different species of millipedes but for now Im starting with two.


----------



## mushuporker

Hey there, my names Jess. I'm 23 and I'm an avid exotics hobbyist. I finally decided to take the plunge into Tarantulas. I got my first two on the 26th. A 1 inch B. hamorii(Aragog) and a 1/4 inch N. chromatus(Kumo). I'm extremely nervous, which tends to be my general state of being anyway lol. I named them after my two favorite things... Aragog for Harry Potter and Kumo for Japan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTB92

Hey everyone, my name's Richard. I live in Stone Mountain GA, and I've been lurking around here for a few months, doing research before I get my first Ts. I've made the order, and the slings are on the way, so I figured it was time to make an account.


----------



## Preyfortheweak

Hi everyone! I am new to the hobby (got my 1st T in October of last year and now have 4 total), but have always found spiders fascinating. I have been reading threads on here since then, but finally made an account because I was sick of not being able to see all of your pictures! I look forward to exploring the invert world and being a part of the infamous arachnoboards community.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JenSkin

My name is Jen! I've been a T owner for about 3 years. Its my first real time one this board. I love the community and the gathering of info! Ill be asking tons of questions as my collection grows. 11 in total now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## extrovertinvert

Hello, Just now getting back into the hobby after a LONG hiatus... Been lurking a bit and I'm amazed at how much has changed since I've been gone.  I won a freebie L. parahybana sling from a youtube giveaway last summer and that gave me the itch, picked up a B. albopilosum from a local pet store last week and then yesterday had a give me an OBT sling.  So I think I may have begun my descent into a collector.  I'm going to try and stick with NW species with the exception of the OBT of course. Anyway I'm looking forward to learning and seeing how the hobby has changed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoJoLani

Hiya! New to the hobby here but within a month I've already gotten 3 new lil buddies. Used to be scared of anything with more than 4 legs but then I actually decided to take the time to learn about them. I'm hoping to make some friends to geek out with here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TCDeluxe

Hello everyone! I have four little buddies on their way. The enclosures are ready. Can't wait to meet them! 
Nice to see such an active community and to find a great source of information.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Civilian

Hey all! I am very excited to join an active community. I am a new T hobbyist, and looking forward to future adventures down the road. I have a B.boehmei and N. chromatus being delivered very early next week. I eventually will step into the realm of Old Worlds, specifically Baboons, but will start out with some New Worlds to get my feet wet and proper husbandry practices down before moving to more difficult animals. Thank you for having me, and I look forward to meeting you all, and learning new info!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SavageCritter

Hello folks! I'm getting back into Ts after a substantial break. Mostly experienced with New World species, with a soft spot for avics and dwarf species in particular. It's nice to see one of the old forums is still going strong! Looking forward to the weather warming up for better sling shipping conditions 

I used to have "pet" wolf spiders that lived in the garden wall, who I would bring ants and other small offerings to. It was fascinating to watch the spiders at work, though I did apologize to the ants!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## xzpat

Hi guys, new to the hobby, my name is Vincent from the Philippines. Looking forward for new friends. I started with 9 spider lings and now they are 24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whiskey

Hello all. I'm recently into the hobby of tarantula keeping, and have been lurking here for a bit, looking at this and that. I've currently got five Ts and looking to get more to expand the collection and knowledge base for keeping them!

_N. Chromatus, L. Parahybana, P. Irminia, B. Vagans, B. Emilia._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Olemier

Hello all! I’m Josh, I’m also very new to this hobby. I just picked up my first T a few days ago after a lifelong interest in tarantulas. I’ve loved spiders my whole life.

I’m currently at University studying Computer Science with a minor in Philosophy. This is a side hobby that’s always been incredibly interesting to me so I’m happy I’ve found a place for people with similar interests!

Hope to be pretty active on here from here on out, nice to meet you all!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kieren hayes

Hey! I’m Kieren. I don’t own any tarantulas because my roommate/bestfriend thinks they are creepy  So I’m just here to live vicariously through all of you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arrngrim

Greetings, I go by Arrngrim online, I've never owned a tarantula and am looking into buying my first one.  I am doing copious amounts of research prior to said purchase.  I intend to visit a Repticon in my area next month also.  Thank you in advance for all of the information I am sure I will find here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barry67

Hello everyone

After some research i have just purchased an Avicularia sp. Kwitara at juvenile age it is my first T, i should be able to pick the spider up next weekend depending on weather. Any way a quick message tyo say Hi as i am bound to have some questions and thus far reading the forum has been helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snakewoman

Hi, I just joined today.  Since so many of my inquiries end up here I finally decided to join.  I also thought it would be a great place to get answers from other people rather than google since there is so much conflicting info out there.  And I might be able to help someone too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Urzeitmensch

Hi all,

I am Urzeitmensch from Germany. 

I am new to the hobby and got my first Tarantula (B. harmori) about a week ago.

I have been stalking this forum for quite some time and found a lot of good advice. So thank you all for helping me get into the hobby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hentai

Hey,

I'm JD from Scotland. 

Totally new to the hobby, setting up my first enclosure this weekend.
I've been reading lots and lurking on the forum for a while and finally decided to dive in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jasonhr

Hi, I am Jason from The Netherlands and new in this addictive hobby.
I hope to learn a lot about tarantulas on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yeahhtrue

Hi guys, I'm Dan. I've been in the hobby for a little over two years now. I've been on TarantulaForums sporadically but never posted over here mainly because for some reason, this place was blocked at work and that's where I do most of my internet browsing. For whatever reason, it's no longer blocked, so here I am! I've kept my collection small but am looking to pick up some more additions soon. I post pictures/videos of my Ts on Instagram @tardantula, give me a follow if you're interested!

0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
0.0.2 Grammostola pulchra
0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 Caribena versicolor
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Homeoemma chilensis

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Minty

Yeahhtrue said:


> Hi guys, I'm Dan. I've been in the hobby for a little over two years now. I've been on TarantulaForums sporadically but never posted over here mainly because for some reason, this place was blocked at work and that's where I do most of my internet browsing. For whatever reason, it's no longer blocked, so here I am! I've kept my collection small but am looking to pick up some more additions soon. I post pictures/videos of my Ts on Instagram @tardantula, give me a follow if you're interested!
> 
> 0.1.0 Grammostola rosea
> 0.0.2 Grammostola pulchra
> 0.1.0 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> 0.0.1 Caribena versicolor
> 0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana
> 0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
> 0.0.1 Homeoemma chilensis


Please don't put tarantulas on your face, it's a selfish, unnecessary risk to both you and the tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yeahhtrue

Minty said:


> Please don't put tarantulas on your face, it's a selfish, unnecessary risk to both you and the tarantula.


She wasn't 'put' there so much as I didn't discourage her climbing. For what it's worth, I was sitting on my bed and she was only there briefly before being lowered again. But anyway, I changed my avatar so as not to tick off anyone else.


----------



## Brad R

Hi I Brad,I am 35 from British Columbia, Canada. I am new to tarantulas, I just bought my first tarantula she is a Chilean rose hair  (G. Rosea) yesterday and interested in learning more on tarantula keeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 719Bloodhound

Hello everyone!! I’m new to the hobby, my son and I have a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling that’s about 1”. I am enjoying the reading about t’s and he is enjoying watching the sling grow.

Paul

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spidergirlasf

Hi! I am completely new to tarantulas. I have never owned one, but I am getting a Grammostola pulchripes very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brad R

Brad R said:


> Hi I Brad,I am 35 from British Columbia, Canada. I am new to tarantulas, I just bought my first tarantula she is a Chilean rose hair  (G. Rosea) yesterday and interested in learning more on tarantula keeping.


Correction: someone on an other group pointed out it is a G poteri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NotRotty

Hello, new to the forum. I currently have 1 Pandinus ?, 1 Heterometrus ?, a dozen or so Gromphadorhina portentosa(Not for feeders), and what I assume is a T. stirmi. Used scientific names since most here do.
I have plans on furthering my collection.

Read some useful information so far, looking to learn more.


I

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vandle

Hi all,

    My name is Christian.  Im new to this and to inverts. in general.   I have been researching and finally pulled the trigger on an H. Spinifer, we are calling 'Sting'.  I have a 5 year old and 7 year old and we all love interesting animals and critters.  In addition to the Spinifer we have a Ghecko, 'Remmy'. 

    Glad to have access to a lot of great people and information.  In the future im sure ill be looking into a tarantula.  Ive been following "The Dark Den" on youtube.  A lot great information on there as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Daniel PMPE

My name is Daniel and I would like to greet everyone here. I live in Brazil, in the city of Recife. I love to create tarantulas and I create some specimens of various species in my house. I am currently a civil servant and in my spare time I dedicate my spiders.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derivative

Welp Im a bit late as some of you probably have seen some of my posts and replies. But here goes. I am a 15 year old who loves tarantulas, and skiing. 
I currently own a 3 Inch Suspect Female A. Variegata and a 5 inch Female G. Rosea. I am planning on getting a P. Irminia within the month of April.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hilabeanz

Hello arachnofriends! 

I have been lurking for a little while and am finally posting.  I inadvertently stumbled into tarantula keeping 6 years ago by taking in an unwanted female g. rosea from a co-worker.  I have only recently added a b. boehmei sling and female b. albopilosum "nicaragua" to the household.  So while I've had a T for a few years I still consider myself quite the newcomer to the hobby.  I am so in love with the variety, beauty and grace of them.  I will post some pics of Charlotte and Mathilde to my profile.  Boehmei is unnamed until I get the little guy/gal sexed.  I'm old fashioned that way. 

I'm in Texas - so howdy y'all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hinin

Hi ya'll!!! My name is Ares and i am 36 years old from Athens-Hellas(Greece)
My love for scorpions bring me here and the need for experience for them!
I have 2 Heterometrus 1 male (95%) and 1 female (95%) and here we don't have much informations for scorpions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfy72

Hey everybody....I am NOT a first timer here, BUT, i have been away for quite awhile so in a way i suppose im a fair weather newb, I used to be very big into the hobby, but a move from Canada to the US wiped out my entire collection, so i took a leave...
HOWEVER , I have recently began to dive back into the hobby i love so much, I have aquired a few T's and lookin to get more, at this point i am a proud pappa of a P.Regalis, P.Murinus,H.Hystocrates, and an H.Maculata I currently only have pics of 1 of my T's, The P.Murinus is currently in molt stage, P.Regalis spiderling having just molted H.Maculata i just got so it's still hiding from me... The site has changed so much over the years, any help or advice is greatly appreciated, how to post on different threads is confusing me, as well as access and stuff like that...and yep, ive read all the welcome threads, im just dumber than a box of rocks...
So in short Thank you everyone in advance,,, feel free to msg me with advice or what not....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Candice

Hi My name is Candice and I live in SE Washington State.  My boyfriend talked me into getting a tarantula, now we have 9 (in less than a year) and he wants more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## captainnemo

Long time lurker — today seemed like a good day to make an account. I live near Dallas, Texas and have been keeping tarantulas (along with other types of spiders) for almost 3 years. I’m thankful to get to talk spiders with people (even if it’s with strangers on the internet! )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gallo

newest newbie around probably

Im from Brasil, never had a spider, just caught a LP and saved it from being torn apart by a friends dog, and after some research i decided to keep my new friend as a pet

Its been 2 days now, Im learning everything I need from you guys, feeling very happy about my choice to keep it

Hope to make friends, get help and share my results and experiences!

greetings!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## damhan

Hello to everyone from Banbridge, Northern Ireland. Still gathering information before buying my first T. There don't seem to be too many places close to me that cater for T keepers, so any details anyone has would be appreciated. Thanks for letting me join. I probably won't post too much at first....but I will be reading and learning.

Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KNV

Hi y’all,

I’ve always had a love for spiders and I’ve always wanted a tarantula when I was younger, but my parents wouldn’t allow that. So now I’ve been out on my own and being independent. The first thing I got were aquariums because I love fishkeeping. Then I got a dog by lucky happenstance. And I finally got my first tarantula, a lil baby A. chalcodes, it is a tiny sling and I feel like a new parent.

I’ve trolled the internet for info and this place has been really helpful!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paladin Exotics

Hello, my name is Murry, I am 25. I am relatively new to the hobby. My girlfriend and I have 9 T's.  I live near St. Louis, Missouri. 

3 Brachypelma  albopilisum
-1 sling about 1.5"
-1 unsexed juvie about 2.5"-3"
-1 unsexed juvie about  3.5"-4"

2 Aphonopelma seemani
-1 1" sling
-1 unsexed juvie about 3.5"-4" 

2 Aviculara aviculara
-2 unsexed juvies about 3"-3.5"

1 Poeciletharia regalis
- 1 sling about 1"-1.5" 

1 Grammostola actaeon
-1 unsexed juvie about 2.5"-3"

My brother Micky is the creator and owner of the Show Me Snakes Reptile and Exotics Show in St. Louis, Missouri. I hope to use this forum to make new contacts in the hobby and find advice and tips on how to keep tarantulas. 

Thanks for reading, I look forward to talking to more of you in the future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Auz

Hey everyone! I made this account a little bit ago, but I haven't been active until now. I'm Auz, I am actually not an arachnid owner. I joined this forum because i enjoy other invertebrates. I currently have 4 roaches - two hissers and 2 Simandoa Conserfariam. I look forward to getting to know a few of you as I get more and more into the hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FeralTami

Hi all ^^

I'm Tami and I live in Denmark although I originally lived in England. 

I have just gotten into the hobby after having a huge interest in Ts for years. I've just recently bit the bullet and got my first one and am loving the little guy. 

I hope to one day have a nice little collection of different species ^^

This place has been really helpful in terms of information and I would be lost without it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Idyllhands

Hello,

Long time lurker first time poster. I'm Jen, I live in Canada, and I recently got up the courage to plunge into the world of tarantulas. As of writing I now have seven (7!!) and am already plotting where to go from here. 

I was attracted to the forum because I want to learn more about the spiders I keep and make positive friendships with other keepers. I'm not an expert by any means, and I look forward to being educated by some of the pros that hang out here.  Thank you for building such a great resource for the community.


----------



## mrdigitaljedi

Hi folks:-

Just joined as my partner has offered to replace my Chilean Rose Tarantulas, _Grammostola rosea_ (i had 3) 1 i gave away and the other 2 died after i had them 10 and 11 years, with either a Poecilotheria metallica or a _cobalt blue tarantula_ (_Cyriopagopus lividus_) as a replacement.

Even though i have only kept Chilean's i have wanted something different for years, would like to discuss these beauties with other owners before getting 1.

Thank you for such an amazing place to learn.

Chris

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Greasylake

mrdigitaljedi said:


> Poecilotheria metallica or a _cobalt blue tarantula_ (_Cyriopagopus lividus_) as a replacement.


Those are terrible choices to jump to from a rosie... they are complete opposites and I suggest you really look at some intermediate species before jumping straight into the deep end.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mrdigitaljedi

Greasylake said:


> Those are terrible choices to jump to from a rosie... they are complete opposites and I suggest you really look at some intermediate species before jumping straight into the deep end.


I do agree after reading abit more about them, what would you recommend


----------



## Greasylake

mrdigitaljedi said:


> I do agree after reading abit more about them, what would you recommend


Have a read through this:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/tarantula-information-for-beginners-and-more.318718/


----------



## CamoRhino

Hello from Nashville. I have used the boards as a resource for a while now and i felt like being part of the community. I look forward to posting and commenting. I have a colony of H. Spinifer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoli

Hello everyone, I'm Zoli from Romania. I am a reptile fan that inevitably came across T's. I acquired a GBB sling 1.5 years ago and I just had to get a few more (probably nothing new under the sun  ). Currently I am the proud owner of 9 T's, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Avicularia purpurea, Avicularia sp. ecuador, Caribena versicolor, Dolichothele diamantinensis, Haplopelma lividum, Poecilotheria metallica and a pair of Pamphobeteus insignis. I'm definitely a beginner and am fully aware that few of the species I own are for experienced owners (also am pretty scared of the lividum and metallica btw, though I never handle any of the T's), but I suppose with common sense, research and experience from raising/breeding reptiles will do just fine. This is a great place for learning and sharing experience.


----------



## comet zero

hi there!!
i'm a newbie to t's, you can call me comet, castiel, cas, ellie... anything you feel like lol
i've come to try and expand my knowledge of t's, i'm currently hardcore crushing on homeomma chilensis... though i can't seem to find any  i'm planning on trying to snag one by May and if i can't i'm setting up to bring home a gr. pulchra!! so excited to meet everyone!!


----------



## Mydknight

Hi, All.
I'm Mark from Western Australia. I'm new to the whole tarantula keeping deal. So I'm reading a lot and doing a bit of a crash course in invertebrate care.
Just got two Tarantulas (Selenotypus Sp. Wallace) last week and they're doing well so far. Fingers crossed I'm doing everthing right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheDarkLordOfMuffins

Heyo! Fairly new to the forum but enjoying my time here so far.  My name is Anthony I live in Essex, UK with my wife, my son, and various critters that seems to be expanding every day.  I am originally from MA, USA but came over to the UK on a tour of duty with the USAF and decided to stay after meeting my wife.  I always wanted to keep inverts since I was a kid, but coming from a strict/religious Portuguese household, *Both my parents are from there* I was hardly allowed to have a snake or beardie.  Scorps and spiders were out of the question.  I am currently making up for it now.  I did not expect that when you order one spider you would end up with 3 more in the same box as freebies XD.  I am looking forward to keeping and though I don't plan on having hundreds as I am fine with just a small collection I am starting to wonder if I have a choice or if it is even a bad thing.


----------



## TheDarkLordOfMuffins

Mydknight said:


> Hi, All.
> I'm Mark from Western Australia. I'm new to the whole tarantula keeping deal. So I'm reading a lot and doing a bit of a crash course in invertebrate care.
> Just got two Tarantulas (Selenotypus Sp. Wallace) last week and they're doing well so far. Fingers crossed I'm doing everthing right.


Hiya Mark I'm new as well.  I didn't think Australia would allow tarantula keeping that much as I heard the environmental laws are pretty strict *I always wanted to visit, thx Steve Irwin* I'm sure they will be fine T's don't ask for much apart from a good life.  I think that is why I like them so much.


----------



## Mydknight

TheDarkLordOfMuffins said:


> Hiya Mark I'm new as well.  I didn't think Australia would allow tarantula keeping that much as I heard the environmental laws are pretty strict *I always wanted to visit, thx Steve Irwin* I'm sure they will be fine T's don't ask for much apart from a good life.  I think that is why I like them so much.


You are right, it's illegal to import spiders into Australia. Which unfortunately rules out all those Sth American beauties that got me interested in Tarantulas in the first place. But there are a few Australian spiders that are still pretty awesome


----------



## TheDarkLordOfMuffins

Mydknight said:


> You are right, it's illegal to import spiders into Australia. Which unfortunately rules out all those Sth American beauties that got me interested in Tarantulas in the first place. But there are a few Australian spiders that are still pretty awesome


at least you can get a funnel web if you feel brave enough.  In the uk you need a Dangerous Wildlife Act license to obtain one.  It goes as far as needing the same license for a black widow spider


----------



## Ollie Smith

Though I would say hi. I am from Worcestershire in England. I have 58 different species of invertebrates. I have 13 centipedes, 17 scorpions which one has had babies so 41 in total. 3 different colonies of assassins bugs.A whip scorpion. Cockroach colonies,7 species of woodlice and 5 types of stick insects. I'm sure I've forget summit


----------



## Connor Tenney

Hi my names Connor and I’ve been growing exotic plants and making vivariums successfully for a few years now and have always found insects insanely beautiful and interesting so I’m really excited to dive into the world of entomology! I’m planning on building my collection of mostly beetles, Mantids, and millipedes in the near future


----------



## pixi

Hello, I'm Sophia from Germany. I'm a new keeper, although my fascination with this hobby has been going on for years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SimonSZ

Hi everyone. I'm Simon, originally from the UK now living in Switzerland.
I had a G. Rosea about 25 years ago, now found my way back to the hobby through my kids. We are awaiting the arrival of 3 slings. 
I will update once they arrive.
This board looks to be a great resource. Looking forward to being a part of it. 
Thanks
Simon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mss0031

Hi I'm Michael from Alabama, U.S. I've been keeping for about a year now. I currently have 6 T's and am soon to move into a new place once I start my career here in a couple of weeks as an actuary. Besides T's, I hope to one day also keep scorpions and other exotic animals outside of invertebrates.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jrh3

mss0031 said:


> Hi I'm Michael from Alabama, U.S. I've been keeping for about a year now. I currently have 6 T's and am soon to move into a new place once I start my career here in a couple of weeks as an actuary. Besides T's, I hope to one day also keep scorpions and other exotic animals outside of invertebrates.


What part of Alabama? Im in Bama too. Oh and welcome aboard.


----------



## mss0031

jrh3 said:


> What part of Alabama? Im in Bama too. Oh and welcome aboard.


Thanks so much! And I'm in Auburn but will be moving to Montgomery in three weeks. Wbu?


----------



## jrh3

mss0031 said:


> Thanks so much! And I'm in Auburn but will be moving to Montgomery in three weeks. Wbu?


Nice, Prattville here. I work in Montgomery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mss0031

jrh3 said:


> Nice, Prattville here. I work in Montgomery.


That's awesome. I'm not gonna lie I'm looking at places in Prattville so I can just drive in to work every morning like you. Even if we never end up meeting I'm still stoked to know there are other keepers around me. I need friends to share the hobby with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Newspidermom77

Hi everyone! I've just signed up, as a shiny new noob in the hobby! I was always a terrible arachnophobe until one day someone sent me a video that started a change in my perception. 2 years on and after a lot of research I've taken my first steps and got myself a B. Albopilosum.
This forum has answered so many of my questions (Google any question and find the answer here, it seems!) and the community seems pretty amazing so I am looking forward to being a part of it


----------



## GBBFan

Hi, all. Novice from the UK here. Long time tarantula fan, especially of the Greenbottle Blue (gosh, those colours are stunning), but have yet to own one of my own - that'll be changing soon though, I'm getting my first tarantula in about a month! Figured joining here would be a good move as I prepare to get my first T.


----------



## Atwood

Hello everybody. New guy here. 

My name is Brandon. I'm 27 and live in the middle of nowhere, Western North Carolina.

I've been fascinated by all things creepy crawly since I was a kid. Growing up in Florida I had no shortage of bugs and spiders to study. While other kids my age were catching pokemon I was out flipping over wood piles to catch things in mason jars.

I currently have two tarantula spiderlings. Both are Brachypelma Boehmei. This is my first time raising a sling and I wanted to find a place to go for backup and advice. To learn as much as possible and keep the healthiest, happiest T's I can. 

Looking forward to learning from you guys!

Edit - There we go. Pictures sorted. Thank you Ms Ungoliant!

My Boehmei slings!





One is in premolt and I'm super excited


----------



## Ungoliant

Atwood said:


> Edit - I tried to put two pictures of my slings on here and I think I failed...


How to embed images in forum posts, gallery comments, or conversations:

Open the image (in Arachnoboards) that you want to embed.
Copy the code in "Share BB (With Thumbnail) Code" or "Share BB GALLERY Code."  (Both of these options allow the user to click the image for a link to the source.)
Paste the code where you want the image to be in your forum post.













Embedding Arachnoboards Gallery Images



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 12, 2017






"Share BB IMG (With Thumbnail) Code" results in a small preview with a link to the original:


"Share BB GALLERY Code" results in a large preview with a link to the original:












The Watering Hole (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer, my 3.5" female Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## D P

My name is Duane and I keep my tarantulas in my 7th grade science classroom.  I have kept Ts in my class on and off over my 29 years teaching and currently keep 11 species in my room.  Acanthoscurria geniculata, Aphonopelma chalcodes, Aphonopelma seemanni, Brachypelma albopilosum, Brachypelma vagans, 2 Caribena Versicolor, Hapalopus sp Columbia, Neoholothele incei, Pamphobeteus platyomma, Psalmopoes cambridgei, and Pseudoclamoris gigas.  No desire to breed any but I really enjoy the variety that I currently keep.

I just added the arboreal spiders this spring and the versicolor just molted and will be rehoused in a couple weeks, since they have are outgrowing the vials that they came in.  If there are other teachers out there that want to share info, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## TarantulaTrey

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I have no idea if I’m doing this correctly, but I’m Trey. I currently have 4 T’s but I am certainly looking for more. Honestly I came to this form in hopes of finding some people or breeders close to me here in Columbus Ohio. Pet stores around here carry T’s but generally I only see Pink toes and Curly hairs. I’m wanting to add some rarer T’s to my family. The next three I want are an OBT, GBB, and a Brazilian Black. Let me know if you can help or wanna talk T’s!


----------



## D P

Trey---If your local pet stores don't offer the species you are looking for you have a couple options.  You could travel to a local Reptile show, they typically have dealers that will have Ts--check the dealer list before driving.  Another option is to use an online dealer.  I am sure this site has a variety of threads that discuss the different online dealers.

I try to buy locally but have used a couple online sources and have been very happy with them.  Be sure to do your research on the species you are looking to keep, so you are not surprised by their speed or bite.


----------



## Jo Nigrovic

Hello! I'm Jo, and this is my first time owning a tarantula (I did a bunch of research but don't you know it.... I feel like I don't know enough). I'm a vet. Tech but we don't see arachnids for the most part.

I was a long time arachnophobic person but I've recently (in the past year) cone to recognize the beauty and personality of a tarantula. I hope to own more but I started with a very basic and easy species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood

TarantulaTrey said:


> I have no idea if I’m doing this correctly, but I’m Trey. I currently have 4 T’s but I am certainly looking for more. Honestly I came to this form in hopes of finding some people or breeders close to me here in Columbus Ohio. Pet stores around here carry T’s but generally I only see Pink toes and Curly hairs. I’m wanting to add some rarer T’s to my family. The next three I want are an OBT, GBB, and a Brazilian Black. Let me know if you can help or wanna talk T’s!





D P said:


> Trey---If your local pet stores don't offer the species you are looking for you have a couple options.  You could travel to a local Reptile show, they typically have dealers that will have Ts--check the dealer list before driving.  Another option is to use an online dealer.  I am sure this site has a variety of threads that discuss the different online dealers.
> 
> I try to buy locally but have used a couple online sources and have been very happy with them.  Be sure to do your research on the species you are looking to keep, so you are not surprised by their speed or bite.


There is a classified section here on AB.  Its full of dealers and breeders.  All sellers here must have a review page, so its easy to buy with confidence.   We have a lot of great sellers here.

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## velvetundergrowth

Already made a few posts but I'd better do one of these...

Kept a couple of species of arachnids, insects and other inverts the past, as well as brackish-water fish and some lizards.
Getting back into invert keeping after almost a decade with only a single tortoise and a couple of onycophorans.

I'm hoping to keep a small number of species of arachnid, myriapods and other inverts in naturalistic setups and hopefully breed them successfully 

I'm currently keeping:
Heterometrus sp. (Forest Scorpion)
Damon medius (Whipspider)

I'm currently awaiting:
Epiperipatus barbadensis (Velvet Worm)
Peripatoides novaezealandiae (Velvet Worm)
Grammastola rosea

I'm currently setting up for:
Carcinoscorpius rotundicaudata (Mangrove Horseshoe Crab)

I'll be sure to post updates on any projects I'm working on whenever I can! Look forward to being a part of Arachnoboards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brian petersen

Hi All. I used to have a couple of Grammostola rosea and an undetermined species of scorpion found in utah. I have been missing keeping Arachnids and am going to get back into it. I have not determined yet what species of T to get. I figure I will check out some of the threads and maybe get a better idea.


----------



## Kasey412

Hi everyone,  I'm Kasey. I've been reading the boards for a while now, decided to register a week or so ago.  I'm a total noob, trying to prepare as best I can for my first T (technically second,  if you count the unfortunate incident when I was 7 years old and my mother let me walk out of a pet store with a A. Avicularia. ) 

I pride myself in being a loyal reptile girl, but... I've wanted a tarantula for a years, and I think the time is right.  I have the proper space,  my kids are now teenagers, doing their own thing,  and I'm able to have something for myself.  

Not looking to acquire a collection, I'd just like one, maybe someday two, to enjoy and provide with a long healthy life  ... so that's me! Here for the education,  and hopefully soon I will be able to join the discussion as a proud Tarantula mom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Milkofcow

Hey all, newb here. Was looking for imput on a T that's acting strange. I'll find the right area to post but was looking for help.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## RikkiStar

Hiya! My name is Shellene (but Rikki is my online tag). 

I’m a 28 year old senior pharmacy technician who has thought I was afraid of spiders for the longest but here I am lurking on your forum and, as of the last couple weeks, doting on my baby Brachypelma albopilosum like a proud mother. 

Needless to say I am very green to the hobby but I have fallen hopelessly in love with these beautiful creatures.

Aside from working I play a lot of video games and draw lewd and terrible anime/fur art. 


I’m honestly here to learn as much as I possibly can. 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VVSolomon

Hey all,

I am a 23yo physical anthropology major and work for a pest control company that participates in Roach Races with Madagascar Hissing Roaches. I'm hoping to find advice and discussion points that I can use during out outreaches and maintaining the roaches at our office.

I also have my own saltwater tank at home with some inverts, although this probably isn't the site for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## squirrelystar

::waves::

Names Victoria, I'm almost 29. Originally from Dallas, Texas, currently residing in Northridge, California. I work at a drug rehabilitation center. After 10 years in the food industry I decided to change fields. Anyways.. I'm new to the hobby. My brother had two Caribena Versicolors years ago and recently inspired me to get some tarantulas. 

I'm here to learn as much as I can as I've fallen in love with caring for these fascinating creatures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Liganna

Hey everyone,

This account is about a decade old and I am amazed I even got into it. 

M name is Jessica from San Antonio, TX. I used to be an avid hobbyist and then children happened  and I had sold all my little buddies due to time, but now , after 10 years, I'd love to get back into it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Astatine

Hi all. My name is Aidan, I'm 22 and from Devon in England. I work in the pharmaceutical industry. 

Recently, out of interest, I've been watching YouTube videos about tarantulas and have decided that they would make the perfect pet for me (obviously, a good starter such as a _Grammostola _species). They're truly fascinating.

Hopefully I'll be part of the circuit soon enough!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spoggy298

Just wanted to say hello. My name is Steve, and I'm just getting back into the hobby after a 25-30 year absence. I'm in Ohio, and I'll let everyone know what I start back with when I get it, still looking ATM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmolBat

Hi! I'm Sara, will answer to that or "Smol", "Smolson", or "Batty". I've been wanting to get into exotics for a long time (since I was 12, now 29 and finally living the dream!) and ended up starting with Tarantulas because they were the easiest to care for. What started as a plan to get "just one or two" turned into 10 slings now sitting pretty on my desk where I can keep an eye on them. 

I currently have:
Acanthoscurria geniculata
Aphonopelma chalcodes
Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma vagans
Caribena versicolor x2
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Grammostola pulchripes
Homoeomma chilensis
Ybyrapora diversipes

I signed up for this account a little over a month ago in hopes of gleaning good tips for husbandry and just being part of an overall neat community. I'm a "housewife" sort of person with a fondness for spooky witchy aesthetics in general, a love for doodling and tabletop gaming, a zeal for Magic: The Gathering, and a sporadic interest in various video games and MMOs. Do want to eventually branch out from tarantulas into other exotics but this wouldn't be the forum for those! I adore my Ts and am grateful a forum like this exists so I can make sure to take the best care of them possible. Thanks for reading <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DancingHare

Hello, I am new to tarantulas and doing research into buying my first one soon -- I'm waiting until after my trip in June though. I have narrowed my choices down to either a Brachypelma albopilosum or smithi. I've always been interested in animals and nature, and I had always assumed that tarantulas were difficult to care for. When I found out that they aren't at all, I started learning more about them and now I am excited to have a spider around  

I'm a step-mom to two teenagers, in addition I write, draw and sew as a hobby, eventually I'd like to make money from it. I love musicals,  horror movies, video games, tabletop gaming, and collecting dolls and plush as well. Our current non-arachnid pets are a dog that we are guessing is an Australian Cattle Dog mix (but we aren't sure), and two cats. I also love birds, we don't have any now but I plan to get some in a few years when we have more space. 

Currently we live in beautiful upstate New York, but Mr Hare is in the Navy so we've moved around a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## etxkeeper

Hi everyone!  I'm new to the hobby, and after lurking and reading here for a while I thought I would create an account and be more involved.  My husband and I are currently in the East Texas area and have made the drive to Dallas for a few expos.  

I have really enjoyed learning about different species and finding the large variety of tarantulas available.  I really hope to continue advancing as a keeper and purchase species I'm comfortable with as I go.  Currently we have two 3/4" B. Vagans slings and a 3/4" B. Albopilosum sling, which I can't wait to see grow.


----------



## Yoklan

Hi everyone!

My name is Yoklan. I’m a 21 year old medical student from the Netherlands. I enjoy snowboarding, surfing, rowing, going out with friends, traveling, going to concerts and just watching a good series on Netflix.
After wanting one eversince I was a little girl, I have just bought my first T! A juvenile B. Hamorii called Morticia.

While I was watching a lot of youtube video’s about T’s, I finally decided to get one since they really seemed like the perfect pet! I really enjoyed learning about them and all the differences between the species. I wish I studied medicine as easily
After lurking around on this site for advice on how to take care of my new roommate, I made an account to be more involved and learn more about these fascinating pets from all of you!

Greetings from Rotterdam and have a nice day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misschuffa

Hi, I’m Jo, from the uk. Quite new to keeping Ts. Was always a little but freaked out as a child.....soooo many legs. But then I took my daughter to a exotics meet and greet, held a rosy and a Brazilian salmon pink!! Then on visiting my local exotic shop(for calci worms for my pals beardie) I became the proud spider mum of a Brazilian white knee ! Welllllll that was about 2 months ago.........I now have 5 Ts !! This forum has been the best place to come and get info, so thought I’d sign up and introduce myself, ha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tabithatarantula

Hi all, I’m from the U.k too, I’ve been a serious arachnophobe all my life but a few years ago I got a phiddipus Jumping Spider, then a hamorii, now I have 19, and counting, tarantulas and two vinegaroons that live in my bedroom in glass terrariums so I can view them all the time which I just love. 
I also keep chameleons and other lizards.
Pleased to be here.


----------



## Mr T Rantula

Hello everyone, I'm Josh from Australia. I've been a lurker on these forums for a while but recently took the plunge and made an account. I've always been interested and fascinated by arachnids, insects, reptiles and everything in between. Where I currently live has no room for a traditional pet so I went for something different and looked into getting a T. Surprisingly, there was a decent pet store near me that sold them! Australia has very strict import laws, so if it's not native, it's not here pretty much. I'll never have some of the amazing T's I've seen on here, but thankfully there are a few here in Aus that I can keep. At the moment I just have the single OW S. plumpies (sometimes known as an Australian Featherleg), but I do have a S. crassipies sling on the way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CorCam

Mr T Rantula said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Josh from Australia. I've been a lurker on these forums for a while but recently took the plunge and made an account. I've always been interested and fascinated by arachnids, insects, reptiles and everything in between. Where I currently live has no room for a traditional pet so I went for something different and looked into getting a T. Surprisingly, there was a decent pet store near me that sold them! Australia has very strict import laws, so if it's not native, it's not here pretty much. I'll never have some of the amazing T's I've seen on here, but thankfully there are a few here in Aus that I can keep. At the moment I just have the single OW S. plumpies (sometimes known as an Australian Featherleg), but I do have a S. crassipies sling on the way!


I’m Laurel from North Sacramento, CA.  I’ve been a brand new T owner (7 so far!) and my husband and I are having a lot of fun!  Some new owner stress too because three of our slings won’t eat so we’re pretty sure pre-molt. I hope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DustinTx210

Hi everyone Dustin here from Texas 
Just got my first tarantula it's a Brachypelma albopilosum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rix11

Hi, my name is Laura. I was born and raised in Illinois and have lived in FL for the past 22 years. I collected Ts for about 7 years while I was teaching. At the time I had about 15 tarantulas all NW and various ages. I tend to like getting slings and watching them grow. When I stopped teaching about 3 years ago, I stopped collecting because we were going to be making a big move, so I found new homes for my Ts where they could excite and engage a whole new age of collector one day. So I guess you could say now that I'm rebuilding. Can't wait to get started. : )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crispy Crawler

Hi I'm Jason. Im new to the hobbies. I live in California, in the Bay Area. I'm hoping to learn more about inverts, and hopefully make some connections here.


----------



## MrWotiWo

Hello There.
Im Andrzej. Im new to spider. I started watching youtube videos about spider and got into them. I have had reptiles in the past and currently own a RTB. Recently bought my first T. Avicularia Avicularia. Love it. Ill post pictures when i get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taibshe

Hi I'm Sarah  I have just joined and as of yet have no tarantulas in my home/family.
I have joined because it is very important to me to learn as much as I can from the people who love and live with tarantulas every day, before I take any active steps towards adding one to my home. I have too much regard for adding any new life to my home and care, to do it in an uninformed or spontaneous way. So I embrace my ignorance, but with the understanding that I want to proceed in the right way and would welcome any feedback including recommended titles, etc.
I look forward to learning from all of you and promise not to you ask any stupid questions if I can figure out if they are stupid before asking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## petermesh

Hi Everyone,

Did a search for my latest Spider Edition Care sheet and *poof* the link to this forum was the first I came across. So here I am.

My son initially wanted a pet spider some 3 years ago.  So we got him a Chillian  Rose Juvenile.  To his disappointment this spider ran away from its food most times and ate now and then... and now after getting him another ..... and now 5 tarantula's later.

I will post my spiders in the correct link soon. Gonna have a bit of a browse .. till next time. 

Speak soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## many many legs

Been coming here over the years to learn about the bugs I get at LA's Bug Fair each year. I started collecting a few baja california insects like centipedes and scorpions and just wanted to get in on the conversation so I could learn about their needs and share their pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sago93

Hello all. I'm Marcin from Jaroslaw in Poland. I returned to the hobby after a few years of break. So it's time to refresh my knowledge. I started from 4  spieces Brachypelma L1 wish me luck  I was already here, but now I finally made an account: P.


----------



## shodan

Hi people,

I've been reading here for a while and I'm looking to get back into the hobby after many years.  I've kept Brachys and Avics in the past.  Currently doing updated research on various species.  

Hope everyone is ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## W01f

Hi everyone! I'm Wolf and I literally just picked up my first tarantulas today! A grammastola pulchra (Brazillian Black) named Lord Varys the Spider(ling) because I am a nerd haha. Anyway, nice to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnnyBoy83

Hi, I'm John, from Liverpool in the UK. New to tarantulas, got my first winging its way to me in a few days (little 8cm G. pulchripes).

Was never particularly fond of spiders until I held a B. smithi at a kids birthday party, now I'm eyeing up my 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc. already. Just need the wife to get used to the 1st for a while!

I've read a lot of useful info on these boards already, so hello and thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikki Wilds

Hey, I'm Nikki 
At this current moment, I have 1 scorpion, 18 tarantula, 1 hamster, 3 GALS and several fish and a bengal x siamese cat.

I have a degree in Zoo Biology and work at weekends as a keeper and in the week as a software tester to get dollah. I'm from the UK.

Pretty much an animal nut from the start really!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aggett

Hey, I'm Anthony, very recently gotten into the hobby. Buzzing to get started properly, I got my first T about a week ago and got told about this page by Exeter Exotics where I got my T. I have a Brachypelma Vagans, any and all advice on looking after this species will be more than welcome and wanted.

Cheers 
Ant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConnorsTs

Hi guys, my name's Connor and I'm new to arachnoboards. I spent about 2 years becoming obsessed with the hobby before choosing a G. Pulchripes as my first T. I loved the fact that you could get such a docile species of tarantula and have it also look so beautiful.

Well... my little guy is a complete SAVAGE!!

I've had him/her around 6 months and in that time I've temperament tested it about once a month by gently touching it's abdomen or back legs with a plastic straw or folded paper.

The first time I tried, it spun around and insta-struck the straw (assumed it was just a feeding response.) I then tapped it again on the abdomen and it slowly turned and sat in a threat posture for about 5 mins. (Pretty cute as it was about 2 inches at the time). So I left it alone.

Every time I've tried since it's immediately gone into a threat posture and then bitten the straw if touched again.

Side note, it's never once kicked a hair; this one goes straight killmode!!

Still love it though. Planning on getting an arboreal next if anyone has any suggestions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krbshappy71

Hi folks, my name is Peggy Sue  .  I've always loved animals but am afraid of spiders, sharks, and ear wigs.  (yes, in that order.) My first T was a rescue/rehome and I was hoping by having it I would learn to care and respect other spiders.  Instead I'm hooked on learning about and owning T's, but still skittish about various spiders when they pop out of nowhere in the house and basement.  Especially the black widow looking ones, I really panic about those.  Happy to be here to learn more, I also enjoy setting up live plant enclosures for my critters so have been enjoying all the pictures and examples here.


----------



## KellyJade

Hi everyone,

I’m Kelly and I live in belgium. We currently own 9 tarantula’s, one Amblypigi (and non spider pets )

I got my first T 15 years ago, an AF G. pulchra and she is still with me today (see profile pic). Have been out of the hobby for years but I recently picked it up again, hence the expanding collection. I have more T’s on the way and also want to add other spiders (wolf, trapdoor... ) so I want to learn as much as possible. Figured it was about time I joined here

Greets!


----------



## HalfConscious

Hiya All!

I'm Steph in Ottawa, Ontario (Canada!) and I'm fairly new to keeping tarantulas..
I got my first T last year and am already totally hooked!


----------



## Mark Walker

Hi All!

I'm Mark, from Gloucester - UK. Just getting into the hobby and got my first T last week. Been reading and learning ready to keep these little fellas and looking forward to learning more on these boards!


----------



## Brachyfan

I used to be verrrrryyyy arachnophobia as a kid. I couldn't even look at spiders in books! That changed when I was 9 and got to hang out with a teacher's brachypelma hamorii (smithii?) at lunch time for a couple of weeks. After that I was cured of the arachnophobia. 

I think it was when I learned that the t has way more to fear from me that changed my mind. This was in the 80's and now I have my own t now! 

I love arachnoboards! Easily one of the best sources of information online. Thanks to everyone here for making me feel welcome and helping me get into the hobby!

Cheers!


----------



## Martikhoras

Hello folks,
my name is René and I got interested in tarantulas because last year youtube recommended videos of tarantulas to me.
Yes I know a lot of research has to be done. I never was sure if I wanted a pet but tarantulas fascinated me somehow. I guess you can all understand that.
I read a lot about tarantulas and I am an owner of one Grammostola pulchra sling since the 31st of May.
I know it's hard to begin with slings and sadly I now understand why:  http://arachnoboards.com/threads/caribena-versicolor-sling-enclosure-too-little-too-late.321124/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S

Hi everyone. I'm Jess and although I've been on this forum a few weeks + really enjoying it, only now have I found this section. 

So I guess I'd better introduce myself! Well, there isn't much to say, but I used to be a terrible kill it with fire arachnophobe until my daughter came along (she's now 9). There was a large spider in the car with us right by her head when she was a baby and I had no option but to deal with it, which terrified me at the time (in case you're wondering the poor thing got flicked out the window). Little by little, I dealt with the phobia but tarantulas are really the thing that I fell in love with. I'm sure I'll end up with my 1st soon! But I'm taking it slowly and have been researching, reading and watching 100's of hours of YouTube T. vids over the last 18 months in preparation. Not even in preparation really, it's become my enjoyment and way of relaxing.

Turned out I had a bit more to say than I thought!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## exocrawler

Hello everyone, I am Adrian from Philippines.


----------



## Aunyanka Alexander

New T Keeper Here

Hi everyone, I am Anya and I am brand new to the hobby. I've spent a large amount of time researching and watching videos, longing for my own T. I plan to get my first soon, until then I am enjoying hearing about everyone else's experiences. I have a few friends that are in the hobby and have "tarantula sat" for one of them for about a week. 

I love colorful, active spiders. Webbers and climbers are my favorite. Someday I hope to have a small collection of colorful spiders to display, along with one very large one, one that can be handled, and a successful communal setup. But right now, I have a long way to go and am out searching for a C. Versicolor to start with. I am from Colorado Springs and very interested in meeting other hobbyists. Feel free to message me!


----------



## Taraspatula

Hello Arachnoboards! My name is Taraspatula and I recently have got into the hobby early May. I live in Southern California so if you have any T's for sale local I would interested.



I use to have 4 Balfouris but my suspected female ate one of the suspected male in my communal set up so I put her in a separate enclosure. Feel free to PM me fore anything. Thanks for reading


----------



## Tommydragon10

Hi yall, I'm Jordon. I'm a firefighter in Kansas. I've had a few tarantula over the years but recently got back into the hobby. Right now, I have a full grown Aphonopelma hentzi and 3 other sub adult ones. The 3 sub adult ones I'm looking to sell or trade so PM me if interested or want to know anything about me.


----------



## Halifax

Hello everyone my names is Jermaine and I am new to the hobby.Currently I have two Tarantula's, Green Bottle Blue and King Baboon.I have been lurking the site for a year or so but decided to get involved with this cool community.


----------



## Valethea

Hey all, I'm Gemma - new keeper and I'm totally knocked over by how addictive Tarantula research and keeping is.

I'm a mum of three, my youngest (4) being a massive creepy crawly fan. Our house has substrate for carpet, and leaf litter for decoration because of him and his colonies of bugs! We love watching YouTubers that breed/look after creepy crawlies, and we were fascinated when we came across The Dark Den. I know he's on these boards so on the off-chance he reads this...thank you for my new hobby and completely curing my Arachnophobia!

We decided to get a tarantula from a local breeder (Ireland) for my son, but now it's me that's hooked. I had debilitating arachnophobia before getting 3 C.Versicolor slings! They're my little blue killers, and I'm loving watching them growing. Feeding days are a highlight for me, and I can already see personalities coming through. I've one that bolts like lightning and loves to jump - she's my fave. I only ope her enclosure when it's in 2 plastic containers! The other two are pretty chill at the moment. I also love the fact these guys will never EVER want me to hold them...they're the perfect pet for me.

I love crafting, and being able to make their enclosures is just scratches an itch. I made them the Ferrero Rocher box enclosures, and they're webbing like mad and eating like piggies so they must be happy 

I've just put in an order for a B.Hamorii and a P. Irminia sling and can't wait to meet them! Yes I'm aware the Irminia may be a bit of a running jump in difficulty (did you catch the pun  haha), but I'm prepared for the challenge. I'm a natural researcher but also very practical.

I love the forums, I've been lurking for months. So I'm glad I'm finally here! Thanks for the amazing resources, I will definitely use them well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheQuietPoet28

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hey guys my name is Jessie ive been on here awhile but i finally decided to get some jumpers, I am getting two adult Hyllus Diardi's, so i figured id come introduce myself.


----------



## Delboy

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Morning people looking at starting out with a few arachnids so have joined this forum for some good honest tips and advice don't have any at min but going to read a few threads for advice on here and look at starting my collection cheers


----------



## CharlesM

(Forgot to add something introducing myself, live in the northern midwest near canada, have a love for animals but from a young age always had a fascination for reptiles, insects, spiders, scorpions, you probably get the deal. Planning on trying to get a tarantula in the near future so keeping this website bookmarked in case I need some help with research.) A spider went on my foot last night and I found the spiderid website, wanted somewhere related to complain about their terrible website functionality, also, could someone give me a better guide on how to join the watering hole? "You must join the "Watering Hole" group from your user profile" First question, don't see a group, second question, not sure what a "user profile" is as I looked through where I could and see a profile page with no groups, drop down for my my name with my avatar icon also does not show what is referred to as a user profile, so if someone could help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jess S

CharlesM said:


> also, could someone give me a better guide on how to join the watering hole? "You must join the "Watering Hole" group from your user profile" First question, don't see a group, second question, not sure what a "user profile" is as I looked through where I could and see a profile page with no groups, drop down for my my name with my avatar icon also does not show what is referred to as a user profile, so if someone could help me out I'd appreciate it.


Hi Charles, great that you've joined, there are some really knowledgeable people on here who are happy to share their expertise. It's a goldmine of info!
Re joining the Watering Hole:
1. Make sure you're logged in!
2. Look at the top right hand of the screen. To the left of the word Inbox you'll see your user profile icon. Not sure what yours looks like but mine is a little square with the outline of a little man in it. You need to click on this button.
3. It will bring up a load of profile options. Click on the word 'Preferences'.
4. Scroll down until you see a check box for joining The Watering Hole. 
Once you've ticked the checkbox and saved your changes, it can take an hour or so to update. Once it does however, you will be able to view and use threads on The Watering Hole.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CharlesM

Jess S said:


> Hi Charles, great that you've joined, there are some really knowledgeable people on here who are happy to share their expertise. It's a goldmine of info!
> Re joining the Watering Hole:
> 1. Make sure you're logged in!
> 2. Look at the top right hand of the screen. To the left of the word Inbox you'll see your user profile icon. Not sure what yours looks like but mine is a little square with the outline of a little man in it. You need to click on this button.
> 3. It will bring up a load of profile options. Click on the word 'Preferences'.
> 4. Scroll down until you see a check box for joining The Watering Hole.
> Once you've ticked the checkbox and saved your changes, it can take an hour or so to update. Once it does however, you will be able to view and use threads on The Watering Hole.


Thank you! The help is appreciated. Not an avid forum user so I'm not very used to this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyTyrant

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, first time poster here.

I kept two tarantulas for about ten years growing up, a zebra and a rose hair (forgive me for not being savvy on scientific names just yet).

Recently I got back into the hobby. I currently own a large adult Curly Hair named Lady Bunny and my first ever sling, my beautiful little g. pulchra Miss Vanjie. I also own an Arizona Bark Scorpion named Sharon Needles, which I rescued from a negligent owner.

I can’t thank these boards enough for the invaluable information I have received in regards to everything, from feeding, to molting, to what substrate is best to use.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JasonB12

Hi everyone, 

My names Jason I'm from northants England. I've had a grammastola north for about a year and a half now and have loved every minute. I recently purchased a caribena versicolor sling which is what brought me to this forum as I have no experience with slings. I've learnt so much just reading back through old threads without having to post (yet) so thanks to all who contribute.


----------



## Euphoric Arboreal

Hey guys & gals

  Miles Morales here, new to the forum. Also new to the tarantula hobby, been doing a lot of research & decided for beginners I want to get 2 spiders. I’m interested in getting a “LP” pink salmon & a C. Versicolor. Already checked out a few websites and I’ll be looking to purchase in a week as long as what I want is available. Would be great to receive them both around the same time. Wish me luck and I’m looking forward to learning a lot from you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Manray

Hello! I am new to tarantula keeping! Ive been on here only a short period of time as well. I have a juvenile G. Pulchra which I’ve had for a while now. I just bought a C. Versicolor and a B. Albo. I’m excited to be a part of the hobby. I’ve always loved the creepy crawlies vs the everyday dog and cat (not that I don’t love dogs and cats). I was never allowed to have a pet T when I was younger but now that I’m adult I’m able to fulfill my childhood dream. Any tips for arboreal Ts would be great as this is my first. 

Happy days to you all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mythdefied

USA. I don't keep spiders, I just have a large interest in them. I don't love them, either, but I'm not afraid of them, just cautious when I need to be, and I have big respect for them and their place in the environment. (Okay, so maybe I do love the Salticidae family, especially the Maratus genus, but who doesn't?)


----------



## InvertSteve

Hi all,
Life time invert fan, first time on forums. Impressed by all the knowledgable and passionate folk on here!
Currently have a communal bioactive Roach and Sun Beetle (rasied from grubs) tank and a separate Giant Leaf Insect set up.
Going to my first Invert Show next weekend (Western Invert Show UK) hoping to get some cool finds and meet some interesting people in the hobby as well.
Cheers, Steve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Az1uuki

Hiya everyone, I'm new here and got Into tarantula keeping because of a youtuber called exotics lair. He taught me plenty to be able to start and I began with an Arizona blonde (aphonopelma chalcodes) aka "legs" so far after about 3 months she (hopefully) has molted once and is really a gorgeous creature. I can't wait till she's fully grown!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benjamin Sparks

Hello all! Dont know if anyone still looks at all this but I'm interested in owning spiders eventually and am currently just trying to learn what i can from here about various species. I'm from Missouri and have always liked spiders, my mom made sure i knew they were pretty cool creatures. I have plenty of pictures of wild spiders that ive found in the past and plan to try and ID them as I remember about the photos and post them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thehiddenpath

Hi! I'm Max, I live in Toronto Canada and I run a small business that does bioactive Vivariums and breeds several different species of inverts, amphibians, and reptiles. Looking to increase my knowledge and abilities by engaging with this great community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Butterbean83

My name is Terry, and I am from Runcorn, near Liverpool in the North West of England, UK.

Absolutely love this forum, always reading posts and looking at all the awesome pics you guys put up, read up on Ts for a while but due to moving house, I haven't yet taken the plunge. Can't wait to get my first T and show it off on here and chat to you all about your own Ts and Scorps etc... Also looking into Scorps


----------



## Megpiepiepie

Hi,
I've been a lurker for a while, even before I found myself starting to get into the hobby. So far I have a Phormictopus Cancerides (Legume), but I'm looking to expand on my collection of one very soon.  I love the excitement of our 8 legged lovelies and my lovely husband for helping me to get over my general fear of them. 

So, uh, hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pogonax

Hey there, my name is Jordy, 24 yrs old and from Holland. I'm completely new to the tarantula keeping hobby. I have had reptiles and insects for years but never had spiders. I ordered my first tarantula a few days ago, i can't wait!  Besides animals i love to play guitar, play videogames and i am learning russian. Looking forward to meet new people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshWilliams

Hello.  I'm a long-time fan of spiders and other creepy-crawlies.  I've been doing my best to take care of the spiders around my work and home, and have been thinking about getting one to call my own.  I figured this would be the best place to learn about them so I don't cause any accidental harm.

I'm looking to species ID a couple of my friends, if someone could point me in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jdblood202

Hey all, new guy from North Carolina here. No tarantulas yet, hopefully in the future, but I do have 2 black widows. This is the setup I have for them, I know the divider seems short, but they can’t climb it. Look forward to meeting and learning new stuff from you guys!


----------



## NYAN

Jdblood202 said:


> Hey all, new guy from North Carolina here. No tarantulas yet, hopefully in the future, but I do have 2 black widows. This is the setup I have for them, I know the divider seems short, but they can’t climb it. Look forward to meeting and learning new stuff from you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 315406
> View attachment 315404
> 
> View attachment 315407



I would rehouse them. That divider will very likely not hold them. Those wood chips are also not so good. The spider can rupture their abdomen on it. They also may be toxic depending on the wood. 

You can put them in jugs with screw on lids or deli cups. Stab some wooden skewers through them so that they can web on it and you’re good. No substrate is necessity. I wouldn’t actually avoid it because of mold.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jdblood202

NYAN said:


> I would rehouse them. That divider will very likely not hold them. Those wood chips are also not so good. The spider can rupture their abdomen on it. They also may be toxic depending on the wood.
> 
> You can put them in jugs with screw on lids or deli cups. Stab some wooden skewers through them so that they can web on it and you’re good. No substrate is necessity. I wouldn’t actually avoid it because of mold.


Ok, guess I’ll remove the substrate then! I’m getting a piece of plexiglass cut for a divider. I like using the tank, I’m trying to keep them from getting all the way to the top to give me a little room to drop crickets in, mist every now and then, etc.


----------



## NYAN

Jdblood202 said:


> Ok, guess I’ll remove the substrate then! I’m getting a piece of plexiglass cut for a divider. I like using the tank, I’m trying to keep them from getting all the way to the top to give me a little room to drop crickets in, mist every now and then, etc.


Okay. Instead of throwing random branches in there, try to glue branches to the sides so that they go across the enclosure. I would Also avoid misting too much. They get moisture from prey. It can be done lightly on the web every month or two.


----------



## Quwasan

Hello 
My name is Miroslav, from Serbia. New to this hobby, although i have been interested in tarantulas for decades (i'm 39 years old, btw). Have only one so far, just got a pretty young lady C. fimbriatus.
Now, time to start learning, this seems like a great place for it  
See ya around, folks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant

AshWilliams said:


> I'm looking to species ID a couple of my friends, if someone could point me in the right direction.


For tarantula ID requests, please use Tarantula Identification (gallery).

For other spiders, you may use True Spiders & Other Arachnids (gallery) or True Spiders & Other Arachnids (message board).

If it's an insect, centipede, millipede, or scorpion, we also have galleries and boards for those.

Be sure to include the geographic location where the critter was found, its approximate size, and any other information you have.


----------



## ruraltool

Hi, I'm from WI and I just got my second tarantula (E. Murinus). I figured at this point I should join a forum and stock up on more information regarding care and enclosures. I'm an artist and my persona is a spider, so getting into the hobby was easy and fun. I'm 19 and I would like to take care of more tarantulas eventually, maybe when I'm further from my parents so they don't kill me. I have my own place but they still visit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Beer 1


----------



## Jadestone

Hello, I am Jade. I recently got into studying and keeping spiders. I have actually been poking around here for a bit, but just now decided to post this. I would absolutely love any advice on proper housing, feeding, and how to go about breeding and selling slings. One of my spiders actually recently made an egg sac.


----------



## Ungoliant

Jadestone said:


> I would absolutely love any advice on proper housing, feeding, and how to go about breeding and selling slings. One of my spiders actually recently made an egg sac.


If it's a *tarantula*, I would post here.

If it's *not a tarantula*, I would post here.


----------



## Nathan69

Hello everyone my name is Nathan I'm in U.S. new to T's and enjoy it completely I have a B. Albo and a L. Violaceopes ( I know crazy decision for 2nd ever t) I'm here to learn and make new connections in this awesome hobby. Hope everyone has a great day/night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tessa Clifton

Nathan69 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Nathan I'm in U.S. new to T's and enjoy it completely I have a B. Albo and a L. Violaceopes ( I know crazy decision for 2nd ever t) I'm here to learn and make new connections in this awesome hobby. Hope everyone has a great day/night


Hey there! glad you're beginning to enjoy the hobby. Feel free to message me if you ever need any help with anything. I've been in the hobby for about 10 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chloe 203

Hey guys, 
My names chloe 25 live in east london. My boyfriend introduced me to trantulars by bringing 1 home 1 day about 2 years ago i wasnt a massive fan at first but i cant stop now we have just picked up number 7 so ill go in order and put there names. 
We started with our chilean rose unsexed (hook fang) 
Then nhandu colloratovilosus female (rio)
Poecilotheria metallica female (shelob)
Brachypelma albopilosum unsexed (oops)
Caribena Versicolor unsexed (spiddy)
Theraphosa stirmi unsexed (gemma)
Number 7 we belive is a Grammostola pulchra it was picked up today from a petshop who had no idea what they where doing iv put a pic in the id form asking for some help with confirming id (no name yet).

So thats me, i love all animals got two bearded dragons, 2 cats and a 7 year old who loves to help where he can. 
Iv rescuded and rehomed cats, gekos and samon pink. I cant leave any animal in trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Negan

Hey everybody, I'm Negan, and I've been an inactive member for a couple weeks now. I finally decided to introduce myself. I'm a homesteader and carpenter by trade. I've been in the hobby a little over 2 years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan69

Howdy


Negan said:


> Hey everybody, I'm Negan, and I've been an inactive member for a couple weeks now. I finally decided to introduce myself. I'm a homesteader and carpenter by trade. I've been in the hobby a little over 2 years now.


Howdy Negan and welcome


----------



## Grekel

Hi

New to T's ,just bought first a one couple weeks back now added another 3.

Live in Scotland age 53.

Be reading up on posts and learning.

Cheers
Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan69

Grekel said:


> Hi
> 
> New to T's ,just bought first a one couple weeks back now added another 3.
> 
> Live in Scotland age 53.
> 
> Be reading up on posts and learning.
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Hello Grekel, and welcome what T's do you have?


----------



## Grekel

Nathan69 said:


> Hello Grekel, and welcome what T's do you have?


Hi
Green Bottle Blue 
Mexican Redknee
Curly Hair
Socotra Island Blue Baboon

Mexican Redknee is bigger, the rest all smaller in Exo Terra Medium containers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobertJ1

Hey all,

 Definitely not new to the hobby nor am I new to this forum. I'm just coming back after a long hiatus due to family losses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Androxian

Hello all. I’ve been infatuated with tarantulas for about two years now and finally took the plunge into the hobby about a week and a half ago. I started with a B. albopilosum then three days later, managed to snag an A. seemanni for a really great price. So I now have two T’s, both of which are on my profile should you care to look at them. I’m absolutely enjoying caring for them and hope to get more when I get more space!
~Andro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aeternum

*Hi fellow keepers!
*
My name is Arwin, I'm 24 years old from the Philippines. I started keeping inverts earlier this year(mostly TS).

I started out with 3 new world spa, and now I've got 14(4 ow and 10 nw) plus 6 scorpions (level 3 venom below).

I'm planning on expanding my scorpion collection so I'll need some advice from you guys 

Also, it's hard to find scorpion sellers here in the Philippines, so if you know someone, I'd like it of you can help me out 

Happy keeping everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason La Porta

Hey Guys!

My Name is Jason, im 30 from the gold coast Australia. I started keeping Ts only recently but since i started i cant stop and have absorbed so much information and studied up on all the species, i find them so fascinating!!!

My First T was a Selenotholus SP Kotzman Sling. Since that i have added.

1 x Phlogius sp Kuranda sling
2 x Phlogius sp Proserpine slings
1 x Phlogius sp Stent sling
1 x Female Adult Selenotypus 
1 x Selenotypus SP2 sling
1 x Selenotypus SP Apis Creek sling
1 x selenotypus SP Champagne Robustus sling

I absolutely love my Ts and put a lot of care and effort into making sure i am doing everything correct! i cant wait to get more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rio Ferdinanto

Hi all! greetings from Indonesia..

my name is Rio and i'm looking for some information about this Tarantula hobby.
hope that i will learning a lot from this forum.

and is there any information about seller that can ship T worldwide to jakarta INDONESIA?

thankyou before.

cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kosal

Hello everybody! 

I'm new to the hobby and I started with a H. Petersii, I hope to learn many new things here on how to care for these magnificent animals 

Ciao!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omacwilliams

Hi, my name’s Elliott and I am new to the hobby. I am in the process of transforming a 16x20 building in my back yard into my animal kingdom. I have my mind made up about several species I want and have done a lot of research. Looking to connect with others in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnathulu

Hey everyone, been in the hobby for about 4 months. Breeder near me said this was a good forum, so I decided to join. Thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderwrangler

Hi folks.  Got my 1st B. smithi in 1983. Kept a number of common species over the years. Re-located and would like to get back into the hobby. Leaning towards getting five slings of the same species with the hope of getting at least one nice female. Thought I'd join the Canada sub-forum and see what's out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CreepinItReal

Hey y'all,

My name is Joanna and I've owned Ts off and on since I was a kid. Just got back into the hobby recently - bought a P. Sazimai sling in March of 2019. Excited to acquire more Ts in the near future and give them good lives. I'm here to network, learn, and just to have a reliable resource to tap into whenever I have questions, concerns, thoughts, or curiosities about my Brazilian Blue (and future Ts I own) or Ts in general.

I'm excited to be a part of this community of fellow Tarantula connoisseurs! Spiders in general are underappreciated and irrationally feared by most in our society. The spiders can't help the way they look!  Plus, they really do help us by eating the dangerous insects and controlling bug populations. I'm always happy and relieved to meet people who respect and appreciate our 8 legged friends, so that's also a big reason as to why I am here. Thanks for having me and I look forward to everything Arachnoboards has to offer!  Oh, I've also included a picture of my P. Sazimai here too. Her name is Freya (I name all my Ts after either fictional/non-fictional kings/queens or gods/goddesses.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## satinangora

Just recently got into the hobby!

1x Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens sling
1x Brachypelma Albopilosum sling
1x Grammostola Porteri sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OgreFace

Hi, my name's Tanya and I'm new to the forum but been keeping true spiders for a few years now. I mainly keep Salticids and Deinopis with the odd orb and wolf thrown in. Looking forward to participating in this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## disentomb

Hi all! Been lurking on the boards for a while now and finally decided to make an account; I'm still pretty new to the hobby and have a small (but amazing) collection of tarantulas but have been fascinated by the creatures since I was a kid. My first tarantula was my adult female Davus pentaloris who is an absolute sweetheart as long as you're not her food! Looking forward to continuing to learn and collect these breathtaking creatures with all of you.













Davus pentaloris



__ disentomb
__ Aug 10, 2019
__
davus
davus mozinno
davus pentalore
davus pentaloris
female
guatemalan tiger rump tarantula
mature female
pentaloris




						Adult female Davus pentaloris nicknamed Lily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luke Taylor

Hi
My names luke and I live in Bridgwater, somerset.
Just started the hobbies and got myself a Brachypelma albopilosum (curly hair) from the local store. Made a new enclosure and re-housed it out of the tub it came in. Now I want more lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## n1kk1tten

Hello everyone! I’m Nicole, just use Nikki, and I’ve been an Arachno lover my whole life, but am just starting the hobby now due to my divorce from an arachnophobic husband! I absolutely can not wait to get a collection going and try breeding at some point. As a small apartment city dweller, it’s great to have a hobby I genuinely love indoors, and not taking up a ton of space.

My only baby is a zebra tarantula, and I’ve just got a terrarium ordered up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## junewolf

Hello all!
My name is Becca, I am a 26 y/o female in Colorado. I started in the hobby 1 year ago on my birthday, August 23rd, when I stumbled across an adult female A. hentzi out at Liberty Point in Pueblo, CO. I have kept the wild caught tarantula as a pet since then, and I have adopted several others as well. 
I have always loved animals and insects, and I am pursuing a career in animal conservation and ecology. 
I joined this board because I am specifically seeking assistance with a breeding project with my A. hentzi female (her name is Benjamin, I assumed she was male at first, so now I call her Benji xD) and a loaned out A. hentzi male. This is my first attempt at breeding, and I have been scouring this forum for information and assistance with this venture. I'm also excited because I adore my bug people, and I definitely need the community this forum offers. My friends and family are probably pretty sick of hearing about my fascination!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pedipalp90

Hello everyone. 

My name is Robbert and I'm from the netherlands. I've always been facinated by scorpions and reptiles. Lately i'm also picking up an interest in tarantulas. I'm not yet an owner of any arachnids but I do own 2 snakes. One boa contrictor imperator and one heterodon nasicus.

I'm here to learn some things about the hobby and maybe I'll get in to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rhysingstar

Greetings from the San Francisco bay area.

I stumbled across this forum while trying to find out what kind of Isopod I found today while out bug hunting. While I have been fascinated with arachnids, bugs and some of other natures wonders, I just recently began to keep some. I began by putting together a terrarium, but decided very quickly that the plants needed something more. With the help of a local doctorate student, I began collecting various things to add into my now vivarium. A couple of wolf spiders, some millipedes, and of course quite a few Isopods, all of which were basic grey until I found this little colorful one today.

I'll have a million and one questions as I learn about this hobby and I'm so glad that I've stumbled across this active and knowledgeable forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezzney

Hi everyone  I'm Esther and I live in the UK. I've always wanted a tarantula but I'm not allowed one - I do however have a corn snake, a cat, some spiders from the garden and will hopefully get rats soon to replace my ones that passed away. I absolutely love all kinds of animals, especially insects and reptiles and I'm hoping to study to become a forensic entomologist sometime in the future. Nice to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pud80

Hey I'm Noel from the UK. Just researching the jumping spider. Been watching a lot on them on the tubes of you. Watched a lot of a Croatian guy, channel called the dark den. I can sit and watch that all day. Just on here for some advice and tips before committing to buy one. I had a scorpion for around 12 months. But never kept a spider. I've got a huge 40 gallon corner unit fish tank I'm not using. So thinking of this for the jumping spider habitat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

I am Dave and have a huge love for horror movies, invertebrates, and reptiles. I have had a small collection before and am now returning back to hobby of one my first loves in life. In my youth I would catch just about anything I can find, bull snakes, horned lizards, alligator lizards, S.polymorphas, wolf spiders, scorpions, and black widows. I no longer have that open space available to me anymore and content anyways to buy or shop online for my pets which offers a much greater variety of exotic species, preferably captive bred.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Okinan

Hi, I like spiders.
They're really cute.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tuisto

Hello im Tuisto.
Looking forward to getting closer to this knowledgeable and seasoned community as a I dwell deeper into the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joshua Newbeck

Hi, I'm josh I currently own a G. Quirogai, B. Verdezi. and B. Vagans slings. As well as my E. Uatuman male I dubbed Norman. Dream species right now would be A. Chalchodes and P. Metallica, I've also given some thought to the asian forest scorpions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shadow89

Hi I’m Shadow (I don’t like giving out my real name) and I recently got my first T (juvie B.vagans) from a local pet store who knows a lot about exotic pets. I joined this forum cuz Ik I’ll have a lot of questions about T’s in the future, as well as to post pics of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sami

Hello. 
I'm Sam. Been looking through this forum for a while, and it helped me raise my Avic Versicolor from a sling over the last 5 years. I had a N. Chromatus and a A. Chalcodes, until they both hooked out and died after a few years
I recently inherited (what I think is) a P. Regalis(?) Not a T I ever really intended to have, (not a fan of the fast or particularly toxic) but I've got it now and plan to care for it well. 
I'm here posting because I just picked up four more, and am super excited about them. 
G. Pulchra (or G. Quirogai maybe, read a lot of debatable things about this recently)
B. Boehemei
A. Seemanni
A. Avic 
I'm hoping I can get some advice on these, as soon as I figure out how to make a post! So, yay. Thank you to this forum, and this hobby, for existing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Axolotl

Hello. I'm Chandra, aka Axolotl. I'm pretty new here, but I've been active on roachforum for quite awhile. Now that my interest in arachnids is officially more than a passing fancy, I thought I'd stop lurking and start contributing. I currently have 100+ species of invertebrates, everything from roaches and beetles to arachnids and myriapods. I recently had my first clutch of H. spinifer 'plings, and now I'm hooked. Can't wait to get into breeding more arachnids. Looking forward to joining the community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mono peludo

Hello everyone, I am Juan José, I live in Spain, city of Malaga, I am 26 years old and I like almost all types of insects, I have not been in the hobby for a long time, but I am willing To learn all I can, I have various types of insects, plasmids and isopods. Greetings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Domenico Piero

Hi friends ;

Some probably already know me and others do not.

I live in Belgium and I maintain many reptiles and tarantulas (see my list).

I am 55 years old and I have fallen in the terrarium since 1998, a long time already lol

That's it, I'll see you soon, well and I would like to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loxstar

Hi, 
New to the forum, and proud new owner of 2 C. cyaneopubescens slings and an H. villosella sling, as of this morning. All courtesy of Fear Not Tarantulas! Great first experience with them as a rookie to the hobby, and will definitely do business with them again in the near future! My family and I were forced to get rid of our black eyed leucistic ball python last week, and we were pretty devastated by it. Starting this collection has helped ease the pain of losing a snake I raised from a month old. Excited to grow my collection and meet new people!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jororo

Hi I'm Josh! I've been a lurker in these boards for a while now and have always wanted to jump in the conversation but felt like too much of a nobody to even begin to. So I figured it's about time I actually make a presence on here seeing that Facebook is trash. 
I'll be around. Lurking even more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KikiKraken

Hi all I'm Caiti. Long time lurker finally getting everything together and making an account! 24, female, Ohio native. 

I love talking about Inverts so please feel free to chat me. I'm still getting use to everything so don't be afraid to help me out when I don't know how to do something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xshainax27

Hello,  my name is Shaina and my first spider is a wild caught Platycryptus undatus. He is missing a leg, and I am a sucker for animals that are struggling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pyroxian

Hi. I'm pyro, long time lurker, finally getting around to creating an account. I don't currently own any inverts but since my teen son convinced me to let him add his first OW and his first arboreal (1.5" dls P. metallica, after 9 years with various NW terrestrials) , I'm likely to have some questions - not least because I'm so fascinated with that little pokie (and my boy's so tired of me spending time in his room watching it) that I'm almost certain I'll be joining the hobby myself!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faeriedragon

Hi, I’m Sarah, I’ve just recently got back into inverts I used to have wild caught inverts and kept them as a kid but I ended up getting more into mammals (mainly due to everyone else being scared of anything else) 
I’ve recently got 2 Phidippus regius jumplings (I get them next week) and would love to get into jumping spiders and have several species they are so cute. I also really like Dwarf T’s but I wanted to research more before I got any. So possibly next year I wanna see how my cats are with the jumpers.

Besides that I’m currently owned by my bengals Noctis (Early Gen kitten) and Arya and I’ve had hybrid history cats for around 20 years now so I can safely say I know a bit. Also have my elderly Chihuahua Maiko.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bangaraang

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello all! 

I just got my very first sling this weekend at a reptile show and I'm super excited to learn all about them ! He or She is a Brachypelma Vagans .

 Thinking about making him Bilbo Vagans but still working on the name , if it's a girl then maybe Madam Zeroni from the movie Holes cause he's a terrestrial lol 

Cheers all !
bangaraang


----------



## PsychosisTarantulas

Hi My name is Adam,
I'm a tarantula keeper and have been keeping tarantulas on and off for 15 years but I have just come off the back of a long hiatus and I already have 17 tarantulas. I have also started a youtube to document my progress and hopefully educate and entertain. I will leave a link at the bottom if anyone is interested. I used to have an account here a long time ago but I cannot for the life of me remember what it was which is a shame as it had a good standing and a large post count but I guess I'm starting again. Thanks for reading this if you got this far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragonfyr

New to the boards but grandmom to my daughter's Chilean Rosehair for the last 6 years.  Came on looking for info as he has become lethargic and has not molted for 2 years.  Thought perhaps he might be end of life.  Presently I am treating for dehydration in tarantula ICU as there is nothing visually wrong with him...just a little lighter than normal and very lethargic.
Hope to find a bit more information and some support

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## MintyWood826

Dragonfyr said:


> New to the boards but grandmom to my daughter's Chilean Rosehair for the last 6 years.  Came on looking for info as he has become lethargic and has not molted for 2 years.  Thought perhaps he might be end of life.  Presently I am treating for dehydration in tarantula ICU as there is nothing visually wrong with him...just a little lighter than normal and very lethargic.
> Hope to find a bit more information and some support


It's normal for this species to not move much and to have long periods between molts. Please get it out of the ICU, these are an arid species and ICUs tend to be stuffy deathtraps. If it is dehydrated, its abdomen will be shriveled.

It also may be helpful to start a new thread with pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adam Cochran

Hey there everyone. I'm Adam from southern Kentucky. Back in July I bought a south American Skeleton Leg tarantula and had it for a month and it seemed to do fine, then it quit eating and because I never had a tarantula before I didn't know how to help the poor fella'. It died because I didn't know how to take care of it properly, didn't provide the adequate habitat, or maybe it became dehydrated is my best guess. I figure I could just buy more tarantulas but they seem so difficult to care for compared to other inverts(except centipedes). I don't think it would be smart to buy another tarantula only for it to die as well. Not only that, I like to occasionally handle my pets and tarantulas just cannot be trusted, the risk of getting bit is not worth keeping a tarantula, for me. 

Now, I care for native millipedes, which I am much more well-equipped to care for. I keep my pedes in a 20 gallon glass tank vivarium with my own substrate mix about 2-4 inches deep. I care for at least 4 different species of native pedes and they are all housed in the vivarium, and they do all get along fine. I keep Narceus americanus, Apheloria virginiensis, Auturus evides, and one other specie I haven't figured out what it is yet--all of my pedes are from the wild, and in the future I hope to breed my pedes or at least breed Narceus americanus and Auturus evides. I should probably head on over to the diplopod part of the forums and introduce myself over there as well so I could describe myself better. 

I hope to be a substantial contributing member of this forum in the area of millipedes and centipedes of the western Appalachian region of Kentucky. Peace out.


----------



## kythwilde

Hi. I'm Kyth (not my real name, but its the internet. It would be the name I picked for myself if I had chosen it). I'm living in Oklahoma, and I joined because my daughter got a tarantula who unfortunately didn't survive past two months. (she thinks it was nematodes, but idk, since I'm new and know next to nothing about arachnids.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## h55d

Hello, I'm from Paris, France. I started to be interested in spiders quite recently, and few months ago I started to be REALLY into it. I read books on the subjects and searched much, much info on the web about how to keep them, I spent like dozens of hours reading what I found or watching videos.

I've had:
- Nephilas since end of May. Unfortunately the first one died after 4 days because pet stores "spider experts" are idiots, and the second one died after 1 month for an unknown reason, maybe a bad molt. The third one is very happy in her dedicated terra and already molted twice.
- Tarantulas since like a month (happy juv G. Pulchripes, I lost my first G. Pulchra sling because I'm an idiot and haven't kept it in an appropriate enclosure and it managed to escape and I've searched everywhere but it's so small... I heard you learn with mistakes, I learn a lot)
- A nice Zoropsis Spinimana for like a week, that my sister rescued.

I know many people in the hobby have huges collections but I'd like to keep mine small and only collect different kinds of spider. I'm thinking about Salticidaes and Solifugidaes now.

You guys are the <edit> reference of araneology, thanks for your help, and I just started to post here after quite some time lurking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MadiLim98

Hello, my name is Madi. Been a long time visitor on arachnoboards. Finally comenting and trying to get involved. I have four T's and plan to only house more. Love being able to get all the advice and replies from other enthusiasts. Species are brachepelma auratum and alnopilosum, avicularia, and phormictopus sp. Cascada.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Hi I'm forest!

Forest Gump!



Adam Cochran said:


> Hey there everyone. I'm Adam from southern Kentucky. Back in July I bought a south American Skeleton Leg tarantula and had it for a month and it seemed to do fine, then it quit eating and because I never had a tarantula before I didn't know how to help the poor fella'. It died because I didn't know how to take care of it properly, didn't provide the adequate habitat, or maybe it became dehydrated is my best guess. I figure I could just buy more tarantulas but they seem so difficult to care for compared to other inverts(except centipedes). I don't think it would be smart to buy another tarantula only for it to die as well. Not only that, I like to occasionally handle my pets and tarantulas just cannot be trusted, the risk of getting bit is not worth keeping a tarantula, for me.
> 
> Now, I care for native millipedes, which I am much more well-equipped to care for. I keep my pedes in a 20 gallon glass tank vivarium with my own substrate mix about 2-4 inches deep. I care for at least 4 different species of native pedes and they are all housed in the vivarium, and they do all get along fine. I keep Narceus americanus, Apheloria virginiensis, Auturus evides, and one other specie I haven't figured out what it is yet--all of my pedes are from the wild, and in the future I hope to breed my pedes or at least breed Narceus americanus and Auturus evides. I should probably head on over to the diplopod part of the forums and introduce myself over there as well so I could describe myself better.
> 
> I hope to be a substantial contributing member of this forum in the area of millipedes and centipedes of the western Appalachian region of Kentucky. Peace out.


Howdy I'm from Menifee county Kentucky. You chew trophy jaw tobacca in those parts? Also what's your thoughts on keeping Ts in this up and down weather. I think it's a pain, especially in a cold holler that will take a hot spell and get up around 98.


----------



## Adam Cochran

ThorsCarapace22 said:


> Hi I'm forest!
> 
> Forest Gump!
> 
> 
> Howdy I'm from Menifee county Kentucky. You chew trophy jaw tobacca in those parts? Also what's your thoughts on keeping Ts in this up and down weather. I think it's a pain, especially in a cold holler that will take a hot spell and get up around 98.


Rockcastle County here.

I don't chew tobacco but I have a few friends that do.

I tried keeping a T from South America and I thought I could replicate its habitat. I failed. But keeping native millipedes is a cinch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## ShinyTurd

Hi i'm Tom, 

I've been in the hobby before, but set it aside for a while and it's bugging me haha.
I'm new to the forum but familiar with spiders.
At the moment i own:

Omothymus Schioedtei adult female
Poecilotheria Regalis adult female
Pterinochilus Murinus subadult female
Psalmopoeus Irminia sling.

Im probably gonna expand some more in the future. 
I'm here to learn more about breeding T's, seting up enclosures and materials used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firestorm3

Hi all, my name is Joseph and i start discovering the arachnids world in 2018, watching video of Exotic Lairs and The Dark Den and, through the months, i started liking it more and more, till i decide to buy my first tarantulas in April 2019.

As today i have 24 tarantulas, all slings and only two are juvenile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kinglou

Hey all, my name is Louie, I'm new to the hobby and think I'm already addicted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CatCross

Hello my name is Catie or Cat for short I got into the hobby of keeping and caring for tarantulas in January 2019 with the purchase of my first, but I have been interested in keeping tarantulas for a long while (did lots of research before I bought my first) I am 28 years old from Chatham County, North Carolina. I look forward to meeting other lovers of these beautiful babies. I’m still really bad at some of the Latin names (except for the ones that are my favorites) mainly because I have no one to talk about them to or brag about how pretty they are becoming with every molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shampain88

Hello folks, I’ve been allowed back

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Konstantin Konstantinov

Hi all.
Im Konstantin  (Konsa) I am originally from Bulgaria but last 10 years or so I live in UK.
Completely fascinated with Ts and can feel addition already kicking in.
Used to have one years  ago and getting back into it with getting my first girl yesterday.She is a 3 year old Lasiodora Parahybana and she is supper calm and so sooo qute.

All the best
Konstantin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coltpeacemaker

Hi all! I'm Nathan from sunny Perth Australia and have just got into Spiders as pet because I have cats, dogs, birds, bearded dragons,snakes ect and thought a T would be a nice addition. I recently aquired a Australian tarantula Selenotypus Sp 4 sling
Cheers guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8LegFan

Hello everyone. My name is Roger. I've always loved Ts but just bought my first one a week ago. Now I have 8. Love learning and discovering new things. Every time I googled something to do with tarantulas this forum comes up. So i joined.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SikmT7

What up Arachnoboards thank you for making me a part of your family! My name is Jason, I've been a T keeper for over 11 years. Looking forward to sharing info and learning from experts here!


----------



## Chaos4eva

Hello everyone I'm Tomas 49 yo from Miami FL
I started on the hobby just a few months ago. It's very ironic I used to have aracnophobia and decided to get over my fears as my gf is big time into the hobby. Now I've been bitten by the "T Bug" and already have a few T's 
Happy to be part of this community and ready for proper guidance and great information


----------



## Jimi

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hey my names jimi i have 3 t's at this moment. I have different types of them. 1 red knee, 1pink toe and 1 curly hair. Im looking for advice to raise them properly and get the full life they deserve.i can't figure out how to get on here an ask qustions. So i'f anyone could help me I'd be very happy an be less stressed.


----------



## Lindze

Finding my way back into the Tarantula world after a 12? year hiatus. My soon to be 10 year old daughter wants to get into Tarantulas, which makes mom happy (dad not so much)

I use to cruise the forums as Lindze back in the day. I attended Arachnocon in San Antonio back in 2006 (I believe)

Currently I am obtaining a set up and Tarantula for the daughters birthday, keep 1 eastern king snake. 

I'm excited to be dipping my toe back into the world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Colorado Ts

As a kid growing up, I remember going to the pet shop and wanting to get pet tarantula...mom very adamantly said NO.

When my son turned 8, he asked for a pet tarantula...I said yes.

We had Terri for 9 years, I still miss her.

This last fall I took my Adv Chemistry class to southern Colorado to see the tarantula migration. I've been bitten by the bug. DANG

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Uial

I remember not being scared of spiders in my childhood but at some point in my teens, I was just suddenly terrified of them. I once spent five hours in the bathroom, because there was a spider in the corridor outside, had to wait until my bf came home from work and removed it.

Honestly, it was disruptive and unhealthy and I wanted to stop being so scared. So I forced myself to watch tarantula videos on youtube because they were slow and big (I was young and innocent then, and I had no idea about OWs^^) and I wasn't as scared of them as I was of huntsmen spiders for example. And I made a point to look at spiders whenever I would come across them in nature to understand them better and get used to their movements and behaviors. And after a year of that, I was no longer scared.

I still don't like the European house spiders very much but I can pick them up and get them outside myself. And tarantulas and most other spiders now appear as cute and fluffy as unicorns to me. I'm the official spider delegate in my friend's group. When people see spiders they call me to get them outside, because they know I get sad when people kill them. I was on a trip from work and one of the ladies there called me at 4 am to get a spider out of her hotel room. So that is now my life.

I'm 28 years old, live in Germany, have eight tarantulas, two of which I have tattoos of and a bf who I've been together with for 11 years and who copes with all of this fairly well^^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derivative

Hello I am a 15 year old guy who is an arachnoenthusiast and has been lurking here for years yet has only just now made an account.


----------



## sogel

Hi my name is Sogel from Malaysia. Nothing much to talk about, and a bit shy even to type to talk about something. Other than being new to the tarantula community, i really hope to learn more from u guys and have as many species as i can that im interest. Ofcourse keeping them well and being a good collector. So if there's anything u wanna share then hit me up, i'll try to respond as much as i can. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chevron

Hello,
My name is Tam
I joined the forum to share info on tarantulas and meet people with the same interests. 
I only keep some new worlds and praying mantises, due to sharing my house with little nosey people with sticky fingers, so cant keep the more dangerous types.


----------



## Auntie Spinner

Greeting everyone!
The name's Maria but you may call me Auntie 
I'm a veterinary ethlogist whith an interest in invertebrates, I decided to join this forum to learn more about the hobby before I get into it. I also like to draw and paint, so you may see some invert art from me in the future 

P.S: I'm sorry if my english is bad, it's not my first language :x


----------



## Cafox74

Hello everyone, my name is Nikki. I decided to join this forum because I decided to adopt a Jumping Spider. I have always been interested in spiders and I now love to take Macro shots of spiders so I decided to keep one.


----------



## Astron

Hello there!

I'm fairly new to the hobby but have been fascinated for a long time, luckily I'm now in a position to start keeping T's and have already found myself with:

A G.pulchra juvie
A (newly reclassified) T.albopilosum
A B.boehmei sling
And a not-a-T Phidipus regius
Really looking forward to seeing how they all develop and to expanding on the collection! Was recommended by a friend to get on here and have a look around, and from everything I've seen here so far I'm really glad I have


----------



## WheelbarrowTim

I'm a new member but I'm thoroughly enjoying my time here. I went looking for a place like this because with arachnophobia being very common, it's difficult to find engaging discussions about inverts and even more difficult to find people who share the passion. 
I'm a 23 year old male named Tim from washington state. I was terrified of spiders as a kid until I was accidentally exposed to a tarantula and for some reason the fear dissolved into fascination. Ever since then I have loved them. I'm still pretty new to the hobby of actually keeping Ts but I'm loving getting to soak up all this information and input from so many other enthusiasts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danu

Hi, I'm Danu and I just recently got my first ever invert, a tailless whip. I've read thru some of these forums before but only just decided to sign up. I'm interested in all insects but spiders are some of my favorites. my other interests are baking, dead stuff (i have a small bone collection which i would love to talk about, i also collect and pin dead bugs), games (mostly creative/sandbox/farming games cuz im lame), and living things too! hope to get into biology or ecology when i can one day go to college lol.


----------



## Arthroverts

Welcome aboard fellow enthusiasts! Enjoy your time here, and don't forget to ask questions if ya need to .

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aprilmayjunebugs

Hello everyone, my name is April, I do not keep june bugs, lol. We are a small household, with me, my 11 year old son, and his father. I found this forum 2 years ago when we bought our AFS, and the info I found here seemed to be the most reliable. When I had learned everything I thought I needed to about ASFs I kinda started reading about Ts but initially I found them to be too overwhelming at the time. Fast forward to a month ago, when I needed to do something about my overgrown Madagascar Hissing cockroaches colony, I put some of them up for free on CL, and someone offered me a B. Albo (T. Albo now). Well that one didn't end up working out, but I was like, wait a minute, I can do that? These things that have been reproducing in my living room can be traded for other critters??? We then got our first T, a juvenile (subadult?) LP, a week and a half ago. I did not know until recently that I need many of theses amazing creatures in my life 
For the last month I have been reading and reading and learning all kinds of things I didn't know I could find here, it's been quite an entertaining experience. I especially love learning from other people's mistakes, and I hope to someday be able to help with advice and share my experiences to hopefully help others newbies like myself. 
I think that's about it for now, I'm so happy ro be a part of this community!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spidercurator

Good day all,

Long time reptile hobbyist taking the plunge into arachnids! Look forward in learning from this great community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrGilman

Hey everyone,
I'm Matt and I am new to the hobby. These forums have been such a great resource. I spent days reading over all of the information in here and reading THe Tarantula Keeper's Guide before getting my T's. I currently have an adult A. chalcodes that I am pretty sure is male and an A. avicularia sling.  I'm obsessed but my wife is funny about me having more than two. I explained that I needed a terrestrial_ and_ an arboreal so next I think I will use the excuse that I need an old world. I will post photos of my setups soon as I would love any advice you all my have. You all have already been an incredible resource and I cannot express my thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JessicaAFM

My name is Jessica. I just got my first tarantula sling, Tliltocatl albopilosum . I am new to tarantulas but not exoctics. I have been researching for the last year and finally dove in (after my hubby finally caved in about getting a creepy spider lol). I have used the forums as they popped up on web searches but I figured now that I officially have a tarantula I would join.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## polarbeard

Name is Cameron and I’m in Oklahoma. New to the forum. I have kept tarantulas and scorpions in the past. I am currently starting to get back into the hobby and figured this was the best place to start.


----------



## Poecilotherion33

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Well, hi!!! My name is Diego, I´m 33 and I´m from Mexico. Currently I maintain a total of 60 tarantulas of different species (both NW and OW). I hope to learn a lot from you guys and to be able to contribute to this community!!!

Regards!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ColRolo

Hi My name is Colin am from Liverpool in the UK.
Had a Tarantula for a year now getting more this summer.


----------



## Frogdaddy

Hello everyone. I'm new here to the forum and to inverts and arachnids in general. 
I live in Birmingham, Alabama and I'm 50. 
I started at the young age of 7 with my first aquarium. At 14 I began keeping reptiles, mostly lizards. About 10 years ago I began keeping dart frogs. 
I attended EIU and double majored in Zoology and Environmental Biology. 
Over the years I've had my share of success and failure. I've been lucky enough to keep and breed dozens of species of Cichlids, Chameleons, Geckos, Bearded Dragons and other lizards and about 20 different species and locales of Dart Frogs.
I'm looking forward to sinking me teeth into T's and absorbing all the knowledge this forum has to offer. 
Feel free to say hi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RADHouse

Hello, my name is Anthony and I am joining from the Front Range in Colorado.  I have been keeping reptiles and amphibians for years but recently got into invertebrates.  I have just as long had isopods for my bioactive enclosures, but recently start colonies of more fancy types.  I have always had respect for spiders and the role they play, especially in my home.  I never considered keeping tarantulas as they were drab in my head.  It wasn't until a local reptile shop worker and YouTube contributors corrected my very wrong opinion that I started to consider adding some.  After months of second guessing the choice, I wasn't sure I wanted to push my wife further as wel already live in a bit of a zoo, and research I decided to take the plunge.  I fell in love with C. versicolor, but of course I ended up with a few freebies as well.  After a short period of testing the waters I decided I needed a black tarantula.  There was a "Brazilian black" at my local shop but they also had some C. cyaneopubescens slings.  I could not decide so I decided to place another order online.  Very shortly after a local hobbiest placed some T. violaceus for sale and I certainly couldn't turn those down.  So here we are, interest in one species has quickly burgeoned into a small collection of slings and juveniles.  I have no regrets, but I am still not entirely sure how the wife feels about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## timROYGBP

Hi All,

Hope this is the correct place for an introduction. Don’t know why but I find forums a minefield.

I am Tim, Manchester Uk

I have not kept arachnids for over 10 years and have jumped back in with a Goliath Birdeater. In a bio active tank.

I have many questions which I will be hunting down over the platform. But for now hi.





Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


----------



## Reptile Hotel Kerry

Hey folks the name is Jane im new to arachnoboards but not entirely new to the hobby but happy to be here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZitoDragon

Hello, I'm Zito. I'm studying to be a forensic DNA analyst and entomologist. I keep a lot of exotics and just got my first T, a Brachypelma smithi. I'm hooked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reptile Hotel Kerry

ZitoDragon said:


> Hello, I'm Zito. I'm studying to be a forensic DNA analyst and entomologist. I keep a lot of exotics and just got my first T, a Brachypelma smithi. I'm hooked!


Hi welcome i am also new to owning Ts well this year anyway, i now have 5


----------



## Scubacat

Hello all! I am brand new to having an invert as a pet, or rather one that I didn’t catch myself and release later on. I have recently (as in about a week) purchased a centipede. I am not sure 100% if it is a Vietnamese centipede, but it is beautiful and awesome! I also don’t know if it is a male or a female. Most of my life, I have just had snakes, frogs, even an iguana at one point. 

I am super new to all of this and I found this site the day I got my “little” one. 9 inches is huge to me for these crawlers. Lol. I have already learned about the dangers also associated with these sweet critters, but I am cautious. Already have the environment set up and they already ate! Seems super healthy and happy. I hope to learn more and be pretty active here! Thank you all for the warm welcomes!


----------



## Madnesssr

Hello!  I have been in the invertebrate hobby for a little over a year.  It all started with 2 leopard geckos and 1 African fat tailed gecko.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  I got tired of purchasing feeders, so I started growing my own.  I breed mealworms, waxworms, Dubia and Eublaberus for them.   When I decided to make their tanks bioactive, I purchased my first isopods.  And it has grown from there.

I currently keep of 30 different isopods (close to 50 cultures do to breeding my odd balls).  I also have 7 different type of millipede.  My dream millipede is a Tonkinbolus dolfusii from pre-ban ancestors.  LOL.  I never thought those words would come out of my mouth..."dream millipede."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DARAPTOR

Hi everyone my name is Josh and I have owned 2 Ts and a lot of mantises including my current one, Vert


----------



## Lubed Tweezer

Hi all. Nice to see some other hobbyists here. I'm just wandering around, have a look what to put in my new glass box.


----------



## KaroKoenig

Just signed up to this community. Tarantula keeper for about half a year now (a 2-year-old _Brachypelma hamorii _and a young adult _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_). I have been hanging out in some german-language forums and I'm looking forward to opening the horizon "over the pond".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## prslaughter

Hello everyone, I'm pretty new to the arachnid scene, although I have kept insects of varied species in the past:  mantids, roaches, walking sticks, beetles, etc.  As mentioned in my profile, I started to find myself fascinated recently by spiders in general when I kept finding little jumpers running around on my apartment walls after the weather got cold this year (it stayed warm unseasonably long and then suddenly turned cold, and I think many inverts were surprised and confused by the unusual switch).  Worried they would be killed off the next time our complex did their routine pest treatment, I homed each one in a large deli cup (I have lots since I've been actively keeping critters).  There are four, and I am relatively sure they are all females (although admittedly I am nowhere near expert at sexing them).  Two of these made eggcases in the cups after fattening up on roach feeders, one of which appears to be infertile since it has been two months without hatching and mama has basically abandoned it.  The other I think I may have accidentally ruined the last time I opened the lid to add a feeder, as I opened it quite clumsily and seem to have torn a hole in the case.  I am hoping I did not kill the babies as they are mighty cute and I have plenty of mini cups and feeders for them.  I have enjoyed these little spiders SO much that I have been reading more about tarantulas, scorpions, and vinegaroons and these inverts are every bit as amazing and cool as their insect relatives.  (Plus their larger size is easier for me to observe their behavior.)  I am interested in getting some of these but am here to learn more before I take the plunge; so please don't be concerned about my lurking as I am trying to learn as much as possible before deciding what I want to adopt!


----------



## ratbaby

Hey!
Complete newbie to Tarantulas here. My names Holly. 
I currently own alot of small animals and am doing a course in Exotics which opened the door to Tarantulas for me. I currently have 3 (2 Avic Avics) and one Caribena Versicolor. I have an Avic Kwitara and Tlitocatl Albopilsum on the way though! Looking to learn a lot and ad much as I can! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## natobean19

Hi, my name is Natalee and I'm new to the forum and tarantula ownership in general.  My husband owned a Chilean Rose Hair when we met and I was pretty horrified due to some extreme arachnophobia.  His name was Frodo and he passed away several years ago.  In the last couple of years I've overcome my fear of tarantulas (although not all spiders, lol) and had talked to my husband about getting another one, possibly a pink toe of some sort or another.  A close friend of ours ended up getting a few tarantulas and gave us a B. vagans sling (hopefully that is the correct terminology).  I finally decided to join Arachnoboards after reading here for the last several months, as I have a few questions regarding our new baby.  Glad to be here and look forward to learning more from everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poonjab

Been lurking here since 07. Just recently decided to start an account and interact. Been keeping T’s for quite some time. Still don’t consider myself a professional. Still lots to learn


----------



## ChrisBo4

Hi I'm new to the Tarantula hobby. It began as I was researching tarantulas as a Christmas gift for my daughter. The more I learned however, the more interested I became. My daughter's Christmas gift is an Aphonopelma Chalcodes... and my wife and I own together now a GBB, Aphonopelma Seemanni, and a Tliltocatl Albopilosum.


----------



## ohminsun

Hi all,
I'm Lynn from Illinois in the USA.  I've owned mammals for forever (horses, cats) and got into reptiles a couple of years ago (Kenyan sand boa, monitors), followed by spideys within the last 6 months-ish.  I have a jumper named Plum and just got my first two Ts a few days ago: A Brazilian Black named Zara and a Nicaraguan Curly Hair named Arturo.  Long time listener but first time poster now!  I used to have arachnophobia but thanks to YouTube channels like Dark Den and Tarantula Collective, Ts have really grown on me


----------



## LuluandJordie

Hi everyone, I’m Louise, I’m 31, I’m quite new to the hobby, I have one adult and one sling currently, I’m a tattoo artist by trade and my boss is kind enough to let me take my pets to work from time to time  we also have other exotic animals at that place so for us it’s totally normal thanks for reading!


----------



## Ian14

Hi all. I've been keeping and breeding snakes for just over 30 years. I got into exotics just before my 12th birthday, after going to a local herp society show. I really wanted a Mexican red knee sling, just £1! My mum said no, I sulked, got a garter snake for my 12th birthday instead.
31 years later, having bred numerous western hognoses, Mexican hogs, barons racers, radiated rats, Aesculapians, garters, and many many others, I have moved into inverts. I have a P. sazimai sling that has just had it's second molt and doing great, along with a cb S. mutilans pedeling, again doing great
In the new year Im looking to add an OBT sling and a Guatamalan tiger tump.


----------



## newscorpionowner

I'm Tom,

I'm 24 years old in Georgia. My wife and I have just started this hobby about 3 months ago. Which started with scorpions, And now has turned into T's we have 4 T's and 3 scorpions. We love to watch them and feed them definitely a hobby worth trying.
We have 2 pink toes
1 Mexican red knee 
1 curly haired 
And 2 forest scorpions 

Tom & Mal


----------



## faceinvader

Hi everyone - just starting out here,  I'm a complete noob but I'll read any and all info I can get my hands on.   My partner's an arachnophobe, which is a fun challenge but I've got a p regius sling that's been extremely well-received.  I'm hoping after a little desensitization therapy, I'll be able to introduce a couple of cute T slings, or a small juvenile, so the slow growth won't mean there's suddenly a big hairy monster in the house and they can get used to them gradually. 

Any advice on jumper slings and awkward partners, very much welcome - spiders seem much easier to deal with


----------



## Ilov3lucy

Hello all,

I am super excited about joining Arachnoboards. I had been contemplating this move for a while and just never got around to joining.

I currently have 5 Ts. 4 of them (all NW) have been with me since they were slings and are now 6 years old. 

Two days ago I adopted an Indian ornamental, however I do not think it's a Regalis (I think it's an Ornata, will post pic soon and get y'alls feedback). 

I believe I have two Curlyhair Ts, however one is much bigger than the other (thought I had one of each sex but they are both 6 years old). Will post pic soon and maybe y'all can help identify.

SEE LIST, of my babies, below. 

Rio Grande Gold - Hera
GBB - Aphrodite
Curlyhair - Medusa
Curlyhair - Akasha
P. Regalis (or Ornata, not sure yet) - Athena

Hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## Ungoliant

Ilov3lucy said:


> Two days ago I adopted an Indian ornamental, however I do not think it's a Regalis (I think it's an Ornata, will post pic soon and get y'alls feedback).


When you're ready, you can post an ID request by following these instructions: How to Request Species or Sex Identification.


----------



## Alfonso Faustino

Hi, all.

My name is Alfonso Faustino.

After doing ~4 months of researching tarantulas, on 18-December-2019, @ 1307 Hours PST, I purchased a Brachypelma Hamorii spiderling; I named him Arogog.  He is my first tarantula.

I'm really happy with him; because, he doesn't hide; he is calm; he seems to trust me; he hasn't flicked hairs at me; and, he hasn't taken an aggressive posture with me. 

He goes to the vial whenever I need to landscape his enclosure.  After I'm done, I put the vial back in his enclosure, and he gets out of the vial on his own. 

I think Arogog is a pretty smart and aware tarantula; and, I wanna make sure I make him happy, safe, and comfortable, which is the reason I joined this community -- to learn from you.

Thanks, in advance, for your guidance and support.

Check 6!
/s/ Alfonso Faustino

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Thomas Jay

Howdy Everyone, my name is Thomas. I'm from southwestern Missouri, USA. I don't currently have any arachnids, though I have kept other invertebrates and reptiles for several years, and I've had plenty of interactions with wild arachnids (including the Aphonopelma hentzi I found in Greene County, Missouri that is in my avatar picture). I'm interested in getting more into keeping arachnids, especially Amblypygi and Heteropoda species.

On a professional level, I've been working with dogs and cats (and the occasional exotic mammal or bird) in the animal rescue industry for the past 6 years, as well as having spent two terms as a fish hatchery technician with the US Fish & Wildlife Service, and citizen scientist and docent for the Association of Zoos and Aquariums and Dickerson Park Zoo. As a docent, I've been able to interact with a few different tarantula species as part of educational outreach programs.

So that's a bit about me. Thanks, All.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dr SkyTower

I'm new on here, have been lurking for a few months (mostly in the scorpion forums as I am interested in scorpions) and have never thought to join as I don't currently have any invert pets at the moment! Have bred monarch butterflies and kept mantises as pets in the past though. I live in Perth Australia, which makes keeping scorpion pets from other countries a great big no no... and I can't even import Australian scorpions from other Australian states, as that is also a great big no no... but there are nine species of scorpion here in Perth - all of which I have never seen!


----------



## Rudeman88

My name is Ryan I've been into invertabrates most of my life. I hope to purchase my first T in the coming new year (G. Pulchra ). I've always loved all things "creepy" & "crawly". I'm hoping to meet more people with the same interest as myself. This is me ‍


----------



## Mads Octo

I go by Mads and am new here. I was looking into replacing my Brazilian Rainbow Boa but the place I got it from last time had no more then next thing I know I am looking into and studying Ts and ended up ordering a GBB. Mentioning I had arachnophobia but that seems to have gone now and have ordered 6 more since then. Looking into this to become a long time enjoyable hobby and to meet others that share this interest.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22

Hi I'm Paul.

Said the three eyed monkey...or the one eyed monkey......uhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Saer

Heya, I'm Saer and I've found my love for bugs not too long ago, I've mostly just been drawing them so far but I'm planning on getting some blue death feigning beetles soon! I'm mostly fascinated by beetles, millipedes and stick insects (and hellgrammites have a special place in my heart)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abexoskeleton

Hello everyone. I'm Abe. Not really new here, few months reading posts mostly because G0ogle directed me here. Kept some Ts for the past 2-3 months (I think), so happy decided to join the forum, lots to learn from you guys.

Started with couple of slings, now I have more than I initially planned lol.

Mostly slings.

Hope can get some guidance here.

Thanks.
AB


----------



## Albireo Wulfbooper

Hi! I've been lurking and learning for a while  I've been an arthropod fan all my life but have only started keeping them (not including ill-fated childhood pets) in the last couple of years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Counselor

Greetings!  I am the father of a 9YO daughter who is really the one responsible for starting us on this grand adventure.  I will save you all the Moth Radio Hour story, essentially, it all starts at the intersection of World Class Roller Coasters and Tarantulas.  Once we had our first Avic (because it was small and had pink toes and its name was Rose) my daughter became obsessed with Youtube videos and learning.  Her favorites being Tarantula Kat followed by Tom Moran.

Once she started watching videos and surfing "The Google" she discovered Eupalaestrus campestratus and the rest is all her father (me) having little self control when faced with her enthusiasm for learning about these creatures, a genuine curiosity for observing the differences between species and lastly, curiosity about Shows etc.  It does not help that I have access to a laser CNC machine and with the kids help we designed several versions of acrylic enclosures playing with what worked and what did not.  Of course all the enclosures we made had to be filled...
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AprilCreature

Hey y'all! I'm an elementary science teacher, and I just got started in inverts this past summer.
Currently I have garden snails, isopods, and millipedes. I'm here to learn more from the experts!


----------



## Chroma Trigger

Hello everyone! My name is Kevin and I am a 27 year old Security Supervisor from Switzerland. I got into the hobby in the beginning of November, after leaving the Swiss armed forces and moving into a new apartment. Currently I own 3 tarantulas.

I have informed myself on YouTube and forums for years, but could not get any animal while in the army. After moving into the new apartment, I saw that little B. Smithi sitting in a plastic box at my local pet store and fell in love (with a generic brown sling, I know). One week later it moved in with me. One month later the GBB. Another month later the Versi. Very excited to learn from the experts on here and look at all of your beautiful Ts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jewels

HI THERE! My name is Julie and I was scared to death of spiders until I found my Pink toe that I've named Pandora cuz that lady is crazy! Now I'm absolutely a full time spider advocate. Living in Indiana with my husband, 3 boys, 4 fish and 17 tarantulas (yes, they all have names) I'm new to the site and I'm always looking for tips and tricks to make all my babies super happy and healthy. If you have anything (about spiders) you want to share please feel free to. Looking forward to many enlightening conversations! Have a great day!!


----------



## RookieGuy

Hey everybody! I'm Rookie. I'm a normal comfortably settling into middle age, wife and kids and job and mortgage kind of guy. I have a motorcycle as a weekend toy and a charger as a daily driver. I'm from Maryland, a little north of D.C. and a veteran. 

So I was never really into having arachnids as pets. For a while the only people I knew who had a pet bug were, let's say not my crowd. Fast forward a bunch of time and I found myself with an empty 10 gallon tank sitting on my dresser. Well crap, can't have that. So being older and wiser, and frankly starting to get bored with fish,  I started looking at what I can put in it. A couple guppies, a betta, or an arachnid. 

Something weird happened. I looked at the tarantulas and wondered if it was really possible. Just to see. And the more I read, the better they looked. And the more I looked, the prettier they got. Hmmm, I might be able to do this. 

You can't imagine my shock when my wife of 19.5 years said "Yeah, I'd be cool with a tarantula or a scorpion". So a tarantula it is because one of the kids ifs absolutely terrified of scorpions. Alight, Mrs. Rookie, here's the big ol list of beginners tarantulas. Pick one out and I'll build the little lady a home. 

So, as many of the married men here can guess, she falls in love with (I hope I'm spelling this right) avicularia avicularia. Yup, she picks the one that can't live well in my empty aquarium. So this weekend I'm setting up a terrarium for a pink toe tarantula. 

My first arachnid, so I really look forward to asking everyone really dumb panicked questions. To having people tell me to use the search functions. And I hope I can grow to someone chuckling at a beginner's rookie mistakes and misunderstandings.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Diane Wisconsin

I'm new here.  Do I have to wait for access to do a new post?  Anyway, I'm new to the hobby, about one week in with my first T - a c cyaneopubescens .  So much conflicting advice out there, so I thought I would join this board to learn more.  I think I got here from a link from Jamies Tarantulas or Tom Moran's site.  Attached is my little guy.  I've just read I should not have misted, but that's what the seller told me (reptile fair).  I just moved her into this somewhat larger enclosure.  She hid for a day and was web building by this morning, so that's a good sign .  I have read you shouldn't leave food in the enclosure, but the seller left behind at least one red runner and some kind of larvae.  I left the larvae behind when I moved her but it didn't appear the red runner was doing her any harm.  Should I worry about a loose cockroach?

I absolutely love my garden spiders and the wolf spiders down by the local river.  I enjoy photography so I spent the summer photographing garden spiders and a funnel weaver in my yard that I enjoyed watching catch her prey.  I wanted to bring them all inside but left them to nature and decided to research T's instead, so here I am.  I would also like to find a jumping spider and/or a black widow at some point.


----------



## Ungoliant

Diane Wisconsin said:


> View attachment 331420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here.  Do I have to wait for access to do a new post?  Anyway, I'm new to the hobby, about one week in with my first T - a c cyaneopubescens .  So much conflicting advice out there, so I thought I would join this board to learn more.


Welcome.  We recommend posting your care questions on Tarantula Questions & Discussions, as this thread is primarily for introductions.


----------



## Uzannesay

Hi all, I’m brand-spankin new to this site. I don’t have a spider yet but I wanted to make sure I knew how to take care of one before I bought one. I really would like a little jumping spider but books and information on them seems limited. Hopefully I can find that information here. Thanks for having me.


----------



## john heyfron

Hello,
Names John, from Essex, Uk, currently been keeping T's for around 6 years or so, have 17 in my collection but will be handing over 2 MM's this weekend at SEAs, hope to pick up a few more.
Been on reddit for a short time, always seeing posts referring people here so thought its best time to sign up.


----------



## SQUIZZY

Hello Everyone,
My name is Austin, I live in Tx and I'm new to the forum. I tons of hobbies and interests I dabble in; the only relevant one's being insects and Arachnids. I've had an Aphonopelma Anax for over a year now, I'm fairly certain she's female and I named her Terra In respect to our planet. My mothers neighbor found her and kindly offered her to me so I've taken care of her since. She escaped on me once but I found her hiding in my closet


----------



## kenzie

Im Adam Fisher from southern Utah, Ive been a tarantula enthusiast most of my life. Ive kept a very large amount of species over the years and have solid breeding experience as well. I used to be on these forums more under the user name Kenzie, but after taking a hiatus from serious breeding and collecting for the sake of schooling and work im back, but couldnt remember any of my login info, So Im starting fresh under the user name Kingfisher86. Glad to be back on the forums, cant wait to rekindle old friendships and make new ones! Cheers!

Adam


----------



## PGRVII

Hey yall,
This place came up a good bit when researching new tarantulas so I figured it would be a good place to share what it helped me come up with. I have been keeping reptiles and the like about 30 years now so the transition to the hobby came after getting over my armpit sweating fear of them so here I am now and look forward to talkin about these critters with yall.


----------



## Jenphilly

Hi everyone!  I just signed up today but my daughter Victoria (riddick07) has been a member here.   We are a longtime reptile home with snakes from tiny little African Wolf snake to a couple big and beautiful retic girls.  Our oldest snake is a wonderful big Boa Constrictor Imperator (BCI) that is about 17 years old now and going strong!  My daughter has lots of spiders and tarantulas (which I admit I call her creepy crawlies), but I have signed up as her Mantis Mad Mom   I have always loved Mantis but just recently have become hooked on having them in the home!  We have Chinese (doesn't everyone have those as a first, haha) and Ghost ooth brewing with new additions of Giant Shields (Rhombodera) and Asian Flowers (creobroter gemmatus) on the way!  I am obsessed with the pantherina species, they are not very common but are awesome appearance and very friendly, hoping with encouraging interest that more breeders might add them to projects!

We are a parrot home too, my beloved boy is Max, the big blue brat - a blue and gold macaw turning 31 this year.  We have other parrots in the home, but I will admit I am as bad as a mom with pics of her new baby when it comes to Max  

Look forward to reading about everyone's interests and their favorite species - mantis, creepy crawlies or otherwise!!

Forgot to add that we are in Lehigh Valley area of Pennsylvania!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 666echo666

Hello everyone!
My name is Echo Austin.  I am from salt lake City Utah.  I have been looking at archnoboards for about 3 years and for some reason never registered until today!  I currently have 9 tarantulas and plan on having several more!  I recently picked up a T from a local pet store that was labeled Thai tiger but I have my serious doubts and am not positive what T this actually is. That is ultimately what led me to registering today!  I always find great answers to my questions here and I am excited to finally be a part of this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica Danielle

Hi all!  I found out about this awesome forum through Tom’s Big Spiders. I absolutely love his videos, blogs and podcasts. I’ve been interested in insects for about a year and spiders for about six months. Currently, I’m caring for a Wolf Spider (Tigrosa annexa) and a juvenile False Black Widow (Steatoda grossa). I’m a stay at home mom of two toddlers so learning about insects and spiders has became a passion of mine! I used to be an arachnophobe but the more I learned and observed these amazing spoods, the more I began to admire and respect them.

I would LOVE to get a T as well! I’m still doing research because I don’t want to be the new owner who’s T passes or gets injured because I didn’t do my research. So I’m taking my time to learn the basic care needs and understand the “do’s and don’ts” of the hobby. I love all the information in this forum and a huge thanks to everyone who takes the time to educate others on this hobby. I would eventually love to have a huge collection.

Signed a spider lover who’s a mommy and lives in Virginia!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## b1b1

Hi 

I'm Claudia (called Bibi) from Carinthia, Austria.

My boyfriend and I joined the hobby in August 2019.
We started with an Acanthoscurria geniculata girl with about 3cm bodylength and two slings - a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens and a Brachypelma smithi (ex. annitha). Well, we've planned to stick with those 3, but somehow we now have over 20 T's, 11 Euphrynicus bacilifer and a little Phidippus regius girl. 
Also we have 3 Achatina achatina, 3 Archispirostreptus gigas and a few other Invertebrates.
Oh, and we have 2 cats 

We are living in Carinthia with my boyfriends daughter (14). She's not really euphoric about the T's but she accepted them.
I moved here from Vienna 5 years ago.

Besides from animals I love crafting, TV shows (mostly SciFi) and my family.

I don't know what to write anymore (I'm a bit awkward I have to admit), so here's a list of our animals. Have a great day!


----------



## Ian14

Hi,

I have recently got into tarantulas having kept and bred snakes for over 30 years. I still have a small number of snakes (grass snakes, dice snakes, viperine snakes and diones rat snakes). Previously I've bred barons racers, western hogs, Mexican hogs, various Asian and European rat snakes, sand boas etc.
I currently have:
P sazimai
P murinus obt
T elenae
T violaceous
C marshalli
C hati hati
O sp negros
H maculata
E rufescens


----------



## MantisGirl13

Hi everyone! I've been keeping and breeding mantids for four years, and I've always loved anything creepy crawly. I currently have 90+ mantids, three tree frogs, two geckos, three anoles, and, as of recently, a jumping spider and a pinktoe tarantula. I'm just getting into the spider hobby, but I know basics when it comes to requirements for any arthropod, since I've been keeping them so long. I'm excited to have found this forum, and I can't wait to dive into this new hobby. Thank you! 
- MantisGirl13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alaska

Hello! I’m very new to the world of Tarantulas, but as a very spider-obsessed child through to adult, they quickly stole my heart.. In fact, they even turned my very arachnophobic boyfriend into a believer! He’s getting his very first T, an Aphonopelma chalcodes soon!  

We’re both located in British Columbia, Canada, and I currently have a B. Boehmei(my very first T), C. Versicolors, P. Pulchers, P. platyommas, and a little P. Metallica sling. They currently reside in my previously unused pantry, but the T room is now in construction, getting a good paint job and a new floor, so excited!

I found out about this place from one of the wonderful tarantula dedicated youtubers out there! (I think it was the_tarantula_collective, but I’m not sure) 

Other than Tarantulas, we share our home with 41 house plants, 6 rescue cats, and one very cat-like dog.  Something about a house teaming with life keeps my heart happy!

Im excited to meet and chat with all the tarantula lovers here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lolth62

Hi I'm Diane, new to the hobby started in July 2019. Have 11 now but looking at getting more. I seem to like the Alphonopelmas. Also have 3 dogs,  I am 63, but wanted a tarantula for quite some time spent time studying them. Reading and watching,  I was telling my sister about how badly I wanted one, but started crying about how I was too old. Thank you sister she told me to get it anyway. I am fascinated with them, have a spider room, and watch them a lot. I heard this group has some of the most experienced keepers so ty for taking me. I have 2 A.avicularia,  2 A.seemanni, 1 A.chalchodes,  1 A.crinirufum, 1 T.albopilosum, 1 C.cyaneopubescens,  T.vagans,  1 L.parahybana  and my first old world  1 C.marshalli.  Looking for T.apophysis, and Thrixopelma cyaneolum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fmish71

Hello, I'm new to here and T keeping. Up till now my interest has been photographing uk butterflies, moths and more recently zebra jumping spiders and crab spiders. My son wanted a tarantula for his 10th birthday and so we have a C. Cyaneopubescens . All is ok so far! (About 3 weeks in!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trippytarantulas

Hi i am new here as of today. Have referred to this forum for previously posted advice on husbandry several times. I currently have 38 tarantulas and i am only beginning.  I make my own enclosures( purchase some too) and i plan on breeding when the time comes. Happy to become a part of this great forum heres a pic of my juvi female p. Ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RodrigoSard

Sup guys I’m Rodrigo, new in this hobby, got 13 slings still doing well! I researched a lot before starting so I was ready! Love them and in couple of week when I move to my flat will buy few more, looking for hubs or slings, don’t want to go straight for adults! From UK


----------



## insignia100

Chris from Mooresville, NC here. Trying my hand at keeping a tarantula again after having a Chaco Golden Knee sling die on me a few years ago. I just picked up an adult Curly Hair tarantula to give it another go.


----------



## Sleeplessowl

Hello. I'm Chris from Denver. Very new to the hobby. I have had a life long love of arachnids thanks to a mom who NEVER killed a spider. They are such a great love that I have 3 tattoos (cat faced orb weaver, bold jumper, and peacock jumper). I've been heavily considering keeping a T for years but my ex put a hard stop on that idea. Welllll, since he's out of the picture it's a reality for me. After extensive consideration I got my mind set on a Tliltocatl albopilosum. Local reptile shop happened to have a batch of what I think are sub adults so i picked one up.


----------



## Transrights

A bit late for a self introduction but better late than never I guess?  I'm Leonie and I currently keep tarantulas, mantids and a little lone scorpion.

Currently I only own 3 Tarantulas, a T. Albo, a P. Formosa and a P. Metallica. I know I'll be moving soon (hopefully moving in with my bf) so I'm waiting until I have that completed to get more of them. 

The other species I keep: Gongylus Gongylodes, Smeringurus Vachoni, Phyllocrania Paradoxa, Blepharopsis Mendica, Hymenopus Coronatus. 
*Pop quiz: *Can you figure out which one is the scorpion amidst the mantids?  without looking it up of course.


----------



## RezonantVoid

I never knew this thread even existed so im 2 years too late but im Declan from Australia. I keep tarantulas, scorpions and centipedes as well as nearly every major primitive spider group know in our country. (Idiopids, Nemessids, Diplurids, Barychelids, Actinopods and the infamous Atracids). My 2 biggest goals are:
-Breeding Idiommata sp. Silverback/Electric Blue
-Finding and keeping Xamiatus Magnificus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLostCartographer

Greetings all, My name is Sam and I own a King Baboon, two Singapore Blues, a Chaco Golden Knee, and a Chilean Rose Hair. 
It's amazing to see the wealth of knowledge on this website.


----------



## Aspiring Mr T

Hello!

I’m Shiga,

I live in London and have always used Arachnoboards as a point of reference and now feel it is the time to jump on board.

I have 2 Pokies (Ornata and Regalis), 1 baboon (Darlingi), another coming tomorrow (my first OBT) and a Hentzi. In the past I had a B.Smithi and a G.Pulchra.

Looking forward to joining the conversation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MGSHellcat

'Allo, I'm Kitty. I don't have my new spider friend YET, but I'm looking to purchase a G. pulchra here soon. Hoping for a female, but very little luck finding adults from legit sources. I've got a rose hair named Margaret that I care for at work (I'm a wildlife educator at a museum), and I make excuses to play with my friends' spiders whenever I can. Also a roach wrangler and crayfish servant at that job. As for my other job, I'm an entomologist/horticulturist at a botanical conservatory and get to work with butterflies there, as well. Arthropods. I dig 'em. Looking forward to getting my in-home collection up and going, and I'm sure this place is going to be invaluable. See you around the boards!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stormsinger

Hello! My name is Brittney. I recently got into keeping tarantulas after spending most of last year reading and watching videos about them. It had started as entertainment since I like learning about animals and it grew into a serious interest when I looked into how easy it was to keep them and how perfect they would be for an apartment pet. I picked up my first two Grammostola pulchripes slings recently and I am looking forward to watching them grow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arilyna

Hello! I’m Brianna from western North Carolina. I’m a long time reader of the forum and I finally got myself a tarantula on Valentine’s Day this year- gotta treat yourself, right? I originally went to buy a tailless whip scorpion (I am absolutely obsessed with them) but they were out, so I came home with a curly hair tarantula instead.


----------



## Redruff

Hello from Ontario, Canada everyone! 
Looking forward to joining the community.


----------



## MrCollective

Hello from Birmingham England!

I've been a T enthusiast for many a year and long time lurker of this board.


----------



## Jingers

Hello everyone,
I wanted to say hello and introduce myself.  My name is Jenn and have been a reptile lover still am, but reading and researching tarantulas I decided to buy my first 5 T’s.
I thought I was going to stop there, but I am planning and planning to buy more and now making my own enclosures lol....thanks to YouTube.

I have read about several feeders and happy to hear about Dubia roaches because I used to feed my lizards with Dubia’s.   The question I have is will T’s eat Horn/tomato worms?


----------



## Vaance

Hello everyone and arachnoboard creators. 
My name is Vincent, but i go by Vance. I'm from British Columbia, Canada.
I grew up terrified of spiders of all sizes, I became a father 5 years ago and two years into parenthood my son and I stumbled across Petco on The Dark Den on youtube. My son my was instantly hooked,we watched all the feeding videos, rehousing and pairing of T's. I was still cringing through out the videos but fast forward three more years,  countless videos, youtube bloggers and recently my son lost interest in spiders... I on the other hand have found myself loving tarantulas. This past year I have been doing more reading and research opposed to just watching youtube about T's  because I'm planning on buying my first T. 
Alot my my Google research has brought me to numerous threads from this website, today I figured I might as well join because of all the info and hand on experience is very helpful, and appreciated.
My mind is set on getting a chromatapelma cyaneopubescens, I can't get over their beautiful webbed structures and the colours of this T.


----------



## Noesberry

Hello All.
the name is Noah from the UK.
I never understood having things with multiple legs as pets but, like most people here fell in love them.
I am new to the hobby with my Female Tliltocatl Albopilosum. (which i did extensive research for around 6 months to make sure i knew what i was getting into.)
And i'm already eyeing up others XD.


Thank you to all for keeping the hobby alive for sure o7


----------



## JolliMonkay

Hi all!

Jon here from Missouri. I've currently have 2 slings, P. murinas and P. regalis. I'm trying to instill my 2 year old in the beauty of all the tiny creatures of the earth, so far she slides her shoes on tries to stomp on anything smaller than our cat. That being said the slings are kept in a safe place. I've been in the hobby for a "hot minute" and if anyone has a revised copy of "The Tarantula Keepers Guide" by the Schultz' on page 29 there's a pic I took when I was still a teenager. Anyone out here from the old ATS boards?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolvesInSpaceMarines

Hello from Boise, Idaho. I just recently got into the hobby. I have 7 slings and am planning on keeping it there for as long as I can stand to.  This forum seems nice, and I look forward to some good interactions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ConstantSorrow

Greetings from an undisclosed location near the Great Lakes.

Joined to do more research before getting my first T. (Commentary from knowledgeable humans is way more informative than reading websites, don't you think?) Anyway, I've wanted a T since I was a kid. I'm greatly looking forward to actually getting one....just want to be sure I have some idea of what I'm doing first.
Nice to meet you all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VinSpawn

Hi I'm VinSpawn and I love scorpions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## giovanni mazzoleni

Hi my names is giovanni and i'm the proud keeper of 4 tarantulas, i hope to could grow my knowledge of this world here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Smith

Hi, everyone! My name is Dennis Smith. I'm from Oxnard, California. I currently have two tarantulas. Avicularia Avicularia and Avicularia Metallica. I'm fairly new so if you have any tips let me know.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## CrabbyDave

Hi everyone I’m dave and I keep Vampire Crabs (Genus Geosama) and have done for 3 years now. Today I was doing a little research and came across a thread on here so though hey why not join. I do have springtails and Isopoda currently only used for clean up crews though.
so if anyone else keeps Vamps then please say hello.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KellyManelly

Hey there I'm KellyManelly I'm a fan of cutsie crawlies and reptiles, from Ireland but live in England. Ive found this forum great for advice on one thing or another and everyone is so friendly.... Summary:- I really like it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harrow

Greetings,
Harrow’s my name, myriapods are my game, but I tarantulas and scorps are cool too, I do hope I’ll be able to get along with ya’ll~! Primarily here to get information on some of the crawlies I’m currently caring for, please treat me well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TarantulaT

Hi I’m Tiernie,
I live in the uk this is a picture of our first T Tarot and a viv my partner made

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jeremy Johnson

Hey my name is Jeremy I live in Barstow California.
What I currently keep
A.chalcodes
Avic.Avic 

I’m extremely interested in African species anybody with experience in em message me thanks


----------



## AnnU

Thanks for accepting into the forum. I bought my first Arachnid at the Melbourne Reptile show last weekend. C Topix. It joins our 65 other critters we care for. Enclosure is an Exo Terra unit, filled with a coconut based substrata. Fed two crickets yesterday, which were eagerly devoured.


----------



## Seemannnni

Hi, I'm John. I own an A. Seemanni and am new to the hobby. I love music and spiders as a whole, so if you ever want to talk about such I'm your guy.


----------



## Tsukengi

Hello I am Ken. I have a little girl Brachypelma Smithi Named Esbe 
I'm here because I am new to Tarantulas and i believe that this website would help more then other places like youtuber communities since it is a community of fellow Arachnoparents and other parents too.
I would like to give my Esbe the best life possible by learning more of how to keep her and make sure she grows happy and healthy as she is my world despite how long I had her so far
I look forward to meeting you all and learning from you aswell!


----------



## Hass

Hey, I'm Hass! Long time lurker, first time poster! I've got a couple 'pedes (an AGB and some Ivories), and this board has been invaluable for those first few weeks of 'oh man I'm gonna kill them' and beyond!


----------



## TheDman30

Hello and good evening from the UK. My names Daniel but you can call me Dan. I used to have a Chile rose up untill she passed away 8 year ago. My kids bought me an early Christmas present as a surprise from a show last year and since that day, I have fallen in love with keeping scorpions so much so that I intend to hopefully breed the 3 that I have as well as expand my collection.


----------



## Arachnikon

Hi all, I’m Steve from Ontario, Canada. I got my first T 16 years ago now, she was a g. rosea. I currently have 9 (10 in house) one MM L. Parhybana, one unsexed p. Metallica (in pre molt and will be sexing this molt), 4x 3/4-1” b. auratum slings (have 5 but my 11yo daughter has claimed one as hers), one 3/8” p. Sazimai, and 2x 3/8” b.klaasi. I also have 5 L. Parhybana slings and 5 t. Albopilosum slings ordered up, set to receive in the next few days. I’ve read over forums here for a while to gain knowledge and info, finally taking the plunge and saying hi. My p. Metallica lives in a bio active vivarium, see photos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mason79

Hi all.   I'm Mason from Ohio.   New to the hobby.   I have 2 juvenile tarantulas.   1 caribena versicolor and 1 brachypelma hamorii.   Both just over 1"


----------



## datafox7

Hi, all! My name is Heather. New to the world of arachnids, have always been an admirer. Here to learn as much as I can, especially about regal jumping spiders! I spoke with someone today who mentioned that they are quite difficult to keep alive here in Alberta, so I'd like to figure out what I can do to make sure I can provide everything one of those lil guys need before I try! If you know of anyone who privately breed regal jumping spiders here in Canada, I'd love to speak with them!


----------



## Tattedfreak

Hi all I'm will, aka Tatted Freak. Tattoo artist tarantula keeper. I'm from boston mass. Hope I have the chance to learn grown and gain better husbandry tips along the way. Ty for having me


----------



## Erica Clemente

Hi all! I have been poking around here for a bit, thought I had introduced myself before, but as I am not forum savvy I seemed to have not hit the last button.   I am newish to the hobby.  I have been keeping myself for maybe 6 months, but my husband has for a very long time.  I even bought him a C. Lividus for a valentines gift years ago.   I work for Petco as a dog trainer which is across the hall from reptiles.   (No, I don’t do the care of reptiles and such but I have since been educating the person who does care for T’s)   I personally have a juvenile A. Avicularia, A. Chalcodes, P. Pulcher, I think an adult T. Albopilosum, and the rest are slings C. Versicolor, A. Purpurea, Hapalopus sp. Columbia large, a P. Irminia, B. Boehmei.  And my husband has a bunch of his own that would be silly for me to list here.  I very much appreciate this being here as I am learning so much, I am a bit intimidated tbh to post at times but I will try to brave it.   I am sorry for who I piss off with my questions or mistakes however noob I am to the hobby and to forums in general.   I research constantly and am always open to learning my mistakes too.


----------



## Jase

Hi all, i'm Jason. Long time member, but i've never actually posted before. I had a few T's some years back, but have recently decided to get back into having a few of these wonderful animals at home. It's been a bit of a surprise, to say the least, to see that a good number of T's have had their scientific names changed. Makes me feel like i'm starting from scratch again. lol


----------



## rhysie

hi fellas!! i'm rhys, just recently found this place maybe a week ago and only today actually signed up! i actually found this place when looking for advice on keeping isopods lol, really enjoying it so far! there's tons of valuable information and kind people here so i hope i can kind of wiggle into the community a bit! i can't wait to learn everything y'all have to offer ^_^ i don't currently have any insects other than a snail and some isopods xP but i'm hoping to learn more about tarantulas and eventually get one for myself! i'm super new to all of this and tend to be pretty scared to pop myself into conversations so heres to hoping that i'll be able to make myself post! i'm currently a student and get pretty busy so i might not be super active but i'm typing this while at school so that kind of shows how i prioritize my time bahaha. that's about it! i have a tendency to ramble so i'll cut myself short here ;3 really excited to get to know everyone!


----------



## jnet

Hihi! 
I'm Jennette, also known is j.net or sometimes *grumble* _Janet_, if i'm ordering at Starbucks. I'm a Software Tester in Canada, I work remote full time, and spend all of my free time reading and metalsmithing.


----------



## Royalty

I am "new" to the hobby in a way as I have not owned one before and am looking to buy my first. I have watched videos and been a fan of T's ever since I was a kid. 
I worked in a petstore for a bit, but mostly did aquariums. Did not have T's while I worked there, in fact I never see them in pet stores around here.

I am actually looking at a few OW species but have not made a choice yet. 

I am also not into the idea of handling myself. (Not against those that do really,just not something I have a desire to do)

Beena lurker for a bit, decided to make an account.


----------



## drie

Hey! 
I'm Desimes. I study veterinary medicine and we always kept some invertebraes. I never liked milipedes and stick insects, they made me feel worried. So, now I'm keeping five stikies and four milipedes! Fight your fears they said... I love them. I have two Indian stick insects, three Sungaya inexpectata (incuding one male, yaaay!) and for milipedes two Centrobolus spendidus males and two Centrobolus splendidus mozambique females

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suspect

Hello everyone

I'm a 27 year old keeper from So Cal that got into the hobby a few months ago. I currently only have a couple T's, but that will be changing over the course of the next few months. I initially got a tarantula to overcome my arachnophobia, which has seemed to work, as I can't get enough of these animals now. Looking forward to what's to come in the hobby.


----------



## vicareux

Hello! I am a 21 year old guy from Serbia who only recently got into Tarantula keeping,i've been keeping mantises a few years back,so T's are a totally new thing for me  I have 1 Tarantula which was sold to me as Brachypelma Albopilosum. He's (I think he's a male) currently a little bit more than 2 inches in legspan  

Here's a photo of my guy chilling. (This is a longer exposure photo,the light was actually very dim)

Curly Hair Tarantula by Sinisa Niksic, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PedipalpPix

Hello! I'm a 28-year old newbie keeper, loved spiders all my life but I'm just now getting my first T. Why so long? Beats me, honestly.  Currently only have a delightful little B. emilia sling as my first ever eight legged friend that just molted, so I must be doing something right!


----------



## OzzakInEire

how ya?
I'm Ozzak living in Ireland.
30yo just got in the hobby.
I have two Cyriocosmus Elegans slings in the mail. 
And I can't wait to get them.


----------



## EBaker

Hello people, 
My name is Ethan. I’m  from San Jose, CA. Married with 3 girls, have a dog, a 115g fish tank with Tanganyikan cichlids. I’ve been into African cichlids for the longest and have kept many different species usually F1 and occasionally WC. Tropheus and Petrochromis are my favorites. Just recently got my first T. Already scheming on getting more...


----------



## Colby1100

Hey whats up guys? I live in Vermont and I'm 32 years old.  Anyway Im new here and still trying to figure everything out.  Seems like a good little community here.  Currently I have a female Androctonus Australis, a few White Spot Assassin bugs, an Ivory Millipede, and a Scolopendra Dehaani.  When I move into my mew apartment Im trying to add a Scolopendra Gigantea,  Scolopendra Galapagoensis,  or Scolopendra Alternans....Even though they seem very difficult to find right now.  Anyway I attached a few pics.  Thanks, Colby


----------



## Cindi Ward

Hey, whats going on? I am from CT and I am 40 yo. I have two kids and a husband who does not get my obsession with T's. I currently have 6. I have a Grammostola porteri, a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, a Caribena versicolor, a Aphonopelma seemanni and two Tliltocatl albopilosum. I also have a cat and a few goldfish. I joined here to gather information and ask questions as I am new to the hobby.


----------



## SonicSkywalker

Hey! I'm Steph! Got my first tarantula, a Chilean rose hair named Itchy,  11 years ago. She's still going strong. I recently acquired 5 more tarantulas (currently listed on my profile) and decided to join a community so here I am!


----------



## Sgt7212

Hi everyone! I'm John. I've had many reptiles over the years and currently still keep some. I've always been fascinated by all forms of nature, but a bit of an arachnophobe. After quite a while watching videos, reading and researching, I finally stepped into the world of T's and am enjoying it very much so far. Live in New Jersey, US Marine Corps Veteran, Harley-Davidson Salesman, Public speaker/ community outreach through an initiative I call The Warrior Heart (FB page in profile), single dad. Happy to be a part of a community with such an incredible wealth of knowledge and support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JDP5

Hello all! I'm Josh and I've been lurking on this board for so long it seemed only proper to jump aboard. I've owned Tarantulas since I was 11 but I've recently gotten pretty serious and have amassed a small but ever growing collection. I guess I'm here mostly to learn, I do have some time tested knowledge but I'll ask far more questions than answer. So here are some pictures to help drive the point home I guess. lol


----------



## Duke the spiderman

Hello to everyone, my name is Duke and im from Greece. It's been a long time that Im checking the post's in that forum and trying to get knowledge for that lovely 8 leg creatures. It's time now to be active in threads and exchange information with all you guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tavita

Hello All,

This forum is AMAZING. I have learnt a lot from browsing already. 
The information, the compassion. is so over whelming!
BRAVO to those that keep it up! 

My name is  Tracy and I have had the absolute pleasure of watching a tiny sling, no bigger then a dime, turn into a beautiful female  B.Hamorii. 
I have had her for just over two years now and  wow how did time fly!  

I never thought I would own a Spider, let alone a Mexican Redknee Tarantula! I did some research on them and found a great place to buy the one I though would be a match with my life style, cause im always on the go and new Husbandry skills. 

It was touch and go for a little bit, I hated some thing in a cup, it drove me nuts. Plus  the T did not look that great, to me it was more pale then it should have been and wont eat.  Every other day I was gently placing the smallest cricket I had, nothing no response from it . More research..... .  I bought the smallest cricket cage and divided it in to two, new coconut fibers and a bottle cap for water and tried again as before. Finley after another week of this it ate. and OMG did it eat! I was also able to get a bitter idea of the size, was it ever tiny. I found out through research that This was no 6 month old spider. it was more like 3 or 4 months ohh boy, now the adventure are going to start....

so began the love trail,spun in the web of a love (pun in tended)  i never thought possible, with and a unique  perspective on how a hairy and dirt digging T's live!.

Her Name is Dirty Hairy, and she is the best pet I have owned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kipper27

Hello everyone, I am from a small town in North Yorkshire called Guisborough. Ive just got my first T's, Two Curlyhair just one week ago hopefully I can get gain some experience of you guys and girls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Insects Glorify God

Hello.  I have seen this board a few times before in past years but only recently acquired an Avicularia avicularia (Guyana Pink Toe) at a "reptile" show.  I live in central MN and am trying to teach my four kids an appreciation for all invertebrates.  Anyway, I am fascinated by my first T, more than anticipated, and thought this might be a good place to learn more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emartinm28

Hi all, my name is Eli and I’ve recently ordered my first tarantulas! I’ve been into broadly reptiles and amphibians for a while now, but just recently fell in love with spiders. My white’s tree frogs are both 7 years old and going strong! My Honduran Milk snake is now 8 and also going strong!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violet Lily

Tavita said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum is AMAZING. I have learnt a lot from browsing already.
> The information, the compassion. is so over whelming!
> BRAVO to those that keep it up!
> 
> My name is  Tracy and I have had the absolute pleasure of watching a tiny sling, no bigger then a dime, turn into a beautiful female  B.Hamorii.
> I have had her for just over two years now and  wow how did time fly!
> 
> I never thought I would own a Spider, let alone a Mexican Redknee Tarantula! I did some research on them and found a great place to buy the one I though would be a match with my life style, cause im always on the go and new Husbandry skills.
> 
> It was touch and go for a little bit, I hated some thing in a cup, it drove me nuts. Plus  the T did not look that great, to me it was more pale then it should have been and wont eat.  Every other day I was gently placing the smallest cricket I had, nothing no response from it . More research..... .  I bought the smallest cricket cage and divided it in to two, new coconut fibers and a bottle cap for water and tried again as before. Finley after another week of this it ate. and OMG did it eat! I was also able to get a bitter idea of the size, was it ever tiny. I found out through research that This was no 6 month old spider. it was more like 3 or 4 months ohh boy, now the adventure are going to start....
> 
> so began the love trail,spun in the web of a love (pun in tended)  i never thought possible, with and a unique  perspective on how a hairy and dirt digging T's live!.
> 
> Her Name is Dirty Hairy, and she is the best pet I have owned.


Best name ever! x

Hi all, to be honest, as a lifelong hater of anything with more than four legs, it's been an long, odd road to here!  It all started a few years back with mealworms, then breeding other live foods and before I knew it, I had ordered myself pet praying mantids!  Afraid I'm still an arachnophobe, but then I never thought I would willingly handle an insect, so you never know!

I joined this community because it really has been my best source of info for all things 'bug'!  Hope you are all keeping safe and well. x


----------



## TheQuietPoet28

Hi everyone im jessie, I am 31 years old living in Wisconsin.

 I have Arachnophobia and I have 14 jumping spiders as pets.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AvicRugby09

Hey I’m new here! Huge fan of arboreal species and proud Avic dad. I’ve been a lurker for a while, but I’m ready to contribute and learn more about these animals. Also aspiring ornithologist!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jose Luis Tovia

Hi Guys l
My Name its Jose Luis ,  im from Mexico , been traveling lots of my country
i love to travel , i love to teach other people to love wildlife and respect it , im 32 yo ,
now i have some species to share wiss you, my favourites are theraphosidae and lycosidae , hope you like mines  also maybe bring new species from my placing (im on self investigation about aphnopelma genre on mexico )
also love for any culture over worldwide , i like heavy heavy metal and psychedelic musik , im openminded , i have a beautful girlfriend and she also love wildlife hope my postings are interestng for you !
thanks allover and king rewards for all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indica420

Hi everyone!

I'm Ace and I'm from the Philippines. Got my 1st T which was a Brachypelma Boehmei and Orphanaceus Sp. Cebu. I am new to tarantula keeping and I expect to learn more about it with the help of this forum. I was encouraged to keep one since I watch a lot of Tarantula vlogs (Dark Den, Exotic Lair & SchizoPelma TV). I am also planning to collect additional beginner T's for me to keep. I hope I can make my T's happy with the help of this forum.

Thanks a lot! Peace!


----------



## Desert Qboard

Hi, 

I'm new to this place, and I joined to get help with my scorpion(s). I've kept a few 
Aphonopelma chalcodes, and they're quite fascinating. Very quick to anger if wild caught. Hopefully I'll be able to get the help I need, and maybe give some myself.


----------



## Grandsouls

Hello! New to the forums. I am fairly new to the hobby looking forward to expanding my collection!


----------



## Ponerinecat

Hello. I've always been into invertebrates, my favorites being eusocial insects, millipedes, isopods, and springtails. I keep mostly native catches for now. A lot of springtails with representatives from three orders, a few isopods, some millipedes including Octoglena anura and Brachycibe rosea and producta, and other assorted crustaceans and insects.


----------



## LWW1223

Hi, I'm new to the hobby and to the forums. Very excited to be receiving my first T in the coming days. Have always wanted to keep spiders and scorpions but am only now getting around to it.


----------



## Dodgypill

Hello everyone im from the UK and got my first ever t on Wednesday. She is a 2.5inch L Parahybana and only moulted Monday (which I didn't find out till i emailed seller on Thursday) great temperament she handled straight out the box and didnt bolt or kick hairs once despite my over persistent attempts to get it in the hide, I'm already in love and check on her every chance i get. I Come here to share progress photos,get advice and gain knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackP1023

Lurker coming out of his burrow here. I’ve been on and off with looking at threads and posts while learning as much as I can about tarantulas.

I’m Zack, 29 years old, and I’m originally from Easton, PA now living across the river in Phillipsburg, NJ. I’ve first started getting the itch of owning a tarantula or two since I’ve started watching Exotics Lair on YouTube about a year or so ago. I love nature’s little tanks, scorpions and I’ve always wanted to have one or twelve; but the women in my life were very vocally against it.

My Fiancé had actually got me my first Tarantula on my birthday in October last year. Aphonopelma Seemanni the Costa Rican Zebra. Now I have eight arachnids!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gitm

Heyo!

New to the hobby of keeping anything, really. Looking to gather as much information as I can and get started in this exciting field.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pamela Cale

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello,

Pamela in SoCal. I've been watching T husbandry videos on YouTube for a couple of years thanks to my granddaughter who thought it was funny to frighten me (I have a desperate phobia). Little did either of us know that I would come to be fascinated, mesmerized by observing them.

When quarantine orders were issued, I knew it was time to act: I purchased 4 slings from FNT and haven't regretted it once. In fact, a 5th sling arrived this morning.

Last month, I received Grammastola pulchra, Tliltocatl albopilosum, Idiothele mira, and Brachypelma boehmei. Today I received Theraphosa stirmi. I feel like I have excellent start to my den! Yes, my heart is in my throat whenever it's feeding time or I spot them out of their hides cruising around, but it eventually subsides and I lose myself in observation of behaviors.

My granddaughter thinks I'm sooo cool now... as if I never was! 

Pamela

Reactions: Like 5 | Face Palm 1


----------



## ldmorris

Hi! I've been lurking in the shadows for a while, but decided to finally introduce myself! I'm Laikin from ATL GA (moving to Dallas soon, so if you know any great reptile/invert shops in the area, let me know!) I have 14 Ts (so far ), 2 jumping spiders, 1 ball python, 2 bettas, shrimp, 2 cats, 1 husband, and 1 2-yr-old goblin child . Looking forward to learning more here and interacting with this group of people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Appropriator

Hello others. I'm a maniac who enjoys bugs and has been doing this kind of thing since I was 4. I've taken care of various insects and managed to catch every species of praying mantis in Ontario (there's only 2 of them, so it's a pretty low bar) and I enjoy giving my animals long  and ridiculous names. I currently have 4 animals. My ball python, Lord Archibald Arcturus, first of his name. The true King of Britain. An emperor scorpion, Nero Claudius. The 19th Emperor of the Holy Roman Empire. A Cyriocosmus Leetzi sling that  I've yet to name and a Catumiri Argentinensis sling that I've also yet to name.

I grow hot peppers and am a maker of fine sauces and spice blends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papierowa

Hello, new enthusiast from Poland. I've been browisng forums since january and today I got my first B. smithi sling. Excited and a bit worried, since it looks so small and fragile. Can't wait for it to get some colours and watch it grow.


----------



## RickTheBugKeeper

Hello,

My name is Rick, and although I've only recently began keeping invertebrates, I've always had a love and appreciation for them. I'm really a gecko keeper, but a few years ago I purchased my first vigaroon at our local annual Reptile Expo, and it died within a short period. I totally blame myself for being very impulsive and not doing any research first. I thought I had learned my lesson and purchased a very informative book as well as googled many sights like BugsInCyberSpace. A year ago, I purchased my first rose haired tarantula, and that's worked out very well. However, last August, when the show was back in town, I again, impulsively, purchased a Malasian Whip Spider, and again, it died within only two weeks of purchase. In all fairness, I realized that the one I purchased was very lethargic in the deli cup, and didn't seem to move at all from the time of purchase to the time I placed it in an enclosure. Now, I've recently acquired a Florida species that's doing much better and I've also acquired a vigaroon that is the same. My next adventure is going to be in purchasing a centipede and a true scorpion. Again, once I do more research. TTFN
RTBK


----------



## Patricia Grindley

Hi All,
My name is Patty, I'm 63 years old and I am fairly new to the hobby.  I live in SE Wisconsin.  I binge-watched YouTube videos for a year before I got my first spiders.
My friends think I lost my mind.  I think I found it.

I obtained my first five Tarantulas on 12/1/19: 
1.) A. chalcodes, adult female, named her Alice, after my idol, Alice Cooper.  So sweet.  My favorite.
2.) G. pulchra, juvenile, suspect male, little bulldozer-named him Tucker after the Breaking Bad character, the meth addict digging a hole in the front yard.
3.) B. smithi, or at least it was sold to me as B. smithi...I am trying to figure out if maybe it is B. hamorii instead.
4.) C. cyaneopubescens, molted out as a male, named him Merlin, because he is magical.
5. P. murinus. Suspect female, but have not been able to retrieve a molt to confirm; tentatively named Julia, after Julia Roberts-auburn hair, long legs, bad reputation.
I have since added:
6.) A. seemanni, which so far has been a pet hole, found in horrid conditions in a pet shop under a heat lamp.  I couldn't leave it there.  It's doing well here, as far as I can tell.
and a recent purchase of the following slings: 
7.)  A. chalcodes, I love my adult female so much I wanted another one to raise from a teeny sling! 
8.) B. albopilosum "Nicaragua", cute, cute, cute!
9.) B. vagans, a little beast.
10.) G. pulchripes, super tiny.
11.) L. parahybana. The problem child.  Bolty as heck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HappyKeeper

Hi Everyone,

I just joined, but have been googling answers from this community for some time now. 

As a kid, I got an adult female B. Hamorii when I was 12 and kept her til she passed when I was 22. 

I've recently started keeping T's again ... such great, relaxing animals, and fun and easy to care for. I do my research to make sure I'm providing them with the right habitat requirements, feeding, etc., and I respect each individual for their temperment or mood.

Right now I have 4 T's:

1.) T. albopilosum, adult, hasn't molted, so I haven't determined the sex yet, docile, burrowed in currently, probably going to molt
2.) A. geniculata, sling, unsexed, really healthy looking, great eater, made a nice burrow
3.) C. cyaneopubescens, sling, still small, but very pretty, especially the carapace on this one, good webber, eater
4.) A. seemanni, big 6" adult, probably female, docile, great eater, beautiful striping

I'm probably going to want to get a G. pulchra and a C. versicolor soon, so if anyone's got some female juveniles or adults of these species, please let me know.

Wishing you all a happy, healthy week with lots of T-fun!







Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anubis77

I guess I'm now considered an old member. Hard to believe I joined 15 years ago. I haven't been active in a few years due to school. Figured I would re-introduce myself to get back into the flow of forums. I'm glad AB has survived the scourge of Facebook groups, and it's great to see so many new enthusiasts still joining.

I kept too many species to list in the past before giving them away, but I now only have a Scolopendra dehaani "Cherry Red," two lesser ball pythons, and a gnaphosid that lives on my ceiling. The stay-at-home order made me start looking at pricelists again, so I now have a T. stirmi, T. albopilosum, and C. vonwirthi on order. It's wild to see all the taxonomic revisions and new species in the hobby now. RIP my bank account, but glad to be back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SkyderMan

Hello , just joined Arachnoboards today!

I started this hobby back in January of this year. Someone in my family introduced me to Tarantulas and I've been fascinated ever since. Prior to purchasing my T's, I did extensive research to ensure I had the proper knowledge to take care of these amazing creatures.
I currently have 3 Tarantula's in which I have bought in the span of 3 months. Needless to say my girlfriend wasn't exactly thrilled lol; but she is growing to like them. My Tarantula's include:  3/4" Brachypelma Emilia sling(My first T), 1.5" GBB(unsexed) and a 1.5" Aphonopelma Chalcodes(unsexed).
I look forward to growing within the Arachnoboards community, and gaining valuable knowledge as I expand my Tarantula collection. Many progress pictures to come as these babies grow!

Take care Everyone!


----------



## KacyM

Hi Kacy from Kansas!
Commercial Photographer and new to the trade.
I came to Arachnoboards after my Saharan Sand Boa Nagini died, and I got a T instead!


----------



## Mikesparks

Hi, my names is mike im a musician and I love tarantulas I currently only have 2 a 15 year old g porteri and a 2 1/2 inch c cyaneopubescens in premolt hopefully female I have had about 10 in total but unfortunately they all turned out to be males and I no longer have them but will be getting more soon hopefully


----------



## Stephen H

Hi, my name is Stephen and I am from New Orleans.  I started collecting T's about 25 years ago, but stopped.  I recently found the passion for it again, and discovered a lot has changed in the industry since then.  I was a member of the ATS back when they were active and sent out physical booklets periodically.  I'm glad I found this place which seems to be thriving and full of useful information.


----------



## xyxyxy

GREETINGS EVERYONE, Im xyxyxy, a recent convert to what i only imagine is a rather small group of somewhat less then normal folks who for some reason or other have decided it would be a good idea to keep poisonous scorpions (Deathstalkers in my case) in their home for fun and perhaps even a little profit . I'm not sure what possessed me to just get up and order one of these bad boyz/girlz out of the clear blue, especially as I've never been interested in keeping anything as a pet before but this thing has captured my fascination like nothing I can recall in modern memory. I stay up way past my  bedtime to watch him/her (how do you tell btw?) come out of their hiding spot and feed and explore the 10 gal habitat I keep remaking/upgrading for him/her to check out. Not sure if this new found obsession will lead to a glorious exciting fun filled future or just a steep spiral downward that ends in stacks of legal bills and group therapy sessions but I figure what the hell, why not throw caution to the wind and see what, if anything, comes of it. what could go wrong?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louaroque

I have been keeping invertebrates (mostly tarantulas) for a number of years now. Professionally, I have spent the last twenty years in healthcare; the vast majority of these years have been spent in clinical research. In terms of my activity in the hobby, I ran a group for a while (Praeclarum Theraphosidae™) both on FB as well as a blog dedicated to taxonomic information and scientific journals, but I decided to cease both of those for a myriad of reasons. I also ran a podcast for a short while and pulled the plug on that for the same reasons. I have been lucky enough to have met many great people (collectors, scientists, and breeders) over the years, and although I have not been very active in the threads here, I do "lurk" from time to time. Please feel free to reach out directly if the need ever arises, or simply to say hello.


----------



## Koii

I'm Koi. Started out with hissers 10 years ago, and just recently started branching out with centipedes and beetles. I kept ending up here while trying to find answers, so I figured I might as well create an account.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Axelisis

Hi, my name is Axelisis. I'm from the UK and work as an administrator in a hospital. I've been watching tarantula care videos for about 6 months and got my first 1 month ago. I currently have 3 slings, a G. Pulchra, a T. Vagans, and an A. Seemanni.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IdleGloomy

Hello! I’m Jordan aka IdleGloomy. I am new to the hobby, but I have been studying tarantulas for many years. I have recently moved out on my own and am finally able to keep arachnids!  I am here to be a part of a community that I can relate with, as well as ask any questions that I may have and even possibly give some helpful advice! Glad to be here!


----------



## ScottB

Hi I'm new to the hobby as of January.  I'm 46 and from Ohio. I joined so I can learn more and keeper my Ts happy and healthy.  I presently have 20 ts and 1 scorpion.


----------



## laurielu

Hello there! I'm Laurie & I reside in the Bay Area (Oakland to be exact) in CA. I'm a noob to tarantulas. I'm still doing my research to find the right T for me. I joined this Board to gather more info as I get closer to obtaining my first T. I'm thinking about a Tliltocatl albopilosus or an Aphonopelma chalcodes. There is a third one, but I need to re-find the name.


----------



## Volcarona

Hi, I'm Volcarona (but if you want to call me by an actual name, y'all can use Joey). I got into inverts around September 2018 when I found a large millipede in my garage (I think he was a lovely _Narceus americanus_). In January 2019, I got my first scorpion, a female Heterometrus sp. something that I named Pepper. My family and I have recently moved to Texas, so there are plenty of creepy crawlies to collect outside (and occasionally inside) the home. I'm still learning the best ways to care for all my little critters, so any advice from more experienced keepers is much appreciated. Aside from this new bug-keeping hobby, I enjoy reading, writing, baking, fishing, playing videogames (as you could probably guess, my favorite series is Pokemon), and listening to music (mainly types of rock, but I'm open to other genres as well). It's nice to meet everyone!


----------



## BrothaJordan

Hello Everyone! I am a total beginner when it comes to keeping tarantulas. I was given a "Nhandu Chromatus" this year in January at the Anaheim Reptile Show. I feel like I have been doing the best I can for this little one, but I am always open to suggestions on ways to improve. I am looking foward to learning from everyone here!
Jordan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theredsonja83

My name is Sonja, and I am a new mom to an Avic. Pink Toe. Just got her/him ( i think her)4/20/20. With all the quarantine stuff we thought after almost a 6months of research and watch the arachnoboards we decided why not go for it! So we adopted one from a local exotic pet store. I am still a novice so I am here to learn and listen. Here is a pic of my girl or what I think is a girl. no molt yet. We named her Covid, because she came into our lives because of this horrible virus.


----------



## Rozwyrazowana

Hello! I'm from Poland. I've wanted to have a tarantula for a very long time, since high school, but my mom said no. The topic died for some time. I met my now-husband, we went to see an exotic animal exhibition on one of our first dates and we talked about having a tarantula in the future. But life happened, too small apartments happened and once again the topic of owning a tarantula was forgotten. A few months ago my son (5 yo) asked me if we can have a tarantula and finally, I decided to go through buying a tarantula. 
We got  5 yo Tliltocatl albopilosus in January from a friend. It was supposed to be a female, but it recently molted and turned out to be a mature male. 
Two days ago we got Caribena Versicolor sling and we got Psalmopoeus cambridgei sling as a freebie. 
I still have a lot to learn about tarantula keeping and posts here are very helpful.


----------



## Davidln1

Hello all,

My name is Levi, I live in Southern Illinois, I work full time as a police detective and I own one sling a Lasiodora Parahybana (1/2" currently) which I purchased from fear not. I got into this hobby slightly spontaneously but since have been searching across here, facebook, YouTube and soaking in some great information.

Other hobbies I enjoy are Photography (I have a macro lens ), going to the gym, training brizilian jiu Jitsu, and the majority of outdoor activities.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Howdy yall,
       I like spiders.


----------



## Alongcameapider

Hello everyone! New to this forum, not sure exactly how this all works here. I’m not exactly new to keeping Tarantulas, but certainly still learning more everyday. I have 9 in total including a scorpion. I’m looking forward to learning more from everyone here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dead Blue Deer

Howdy folks! I live in Tucson AZ. Insects have been a constant in my life (raised by an entomologist) but I really only got into appreciating spiders in the last four years or so. I got my first tarantula (B. boehmei) in October of 2018 and now have several in my care. In regards to the hobby, my interest is primarily in New World terrestrial tarantulas. I'm hoping to educate myself more on set ups and enclosures, the care of slings, and establishing a dubia roach colony. 

I'm also happy to aid in identification for any spiders or insects found outside or in the house.

My other hobbies include finding/cleaning animal bones, photography, and hiking.

I'm excited to learn a lot in these forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eimericus

Hi al! I'm from Maastricht, the Netherlands. I always loved inverts and other exotic animals. I recently started to really build a collection of tarantula's. I've been reading a lot in these forums, but now I descided to register and be part of this community.
I want to learn as much as possible about these beautiful creatures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danji Isthmus

HIya! I just recently dove into spider care, I currently have 6 Jumpers and 10 Ts. My partner doesn't like spiders but takes lovely photos of mine and has grown to respect them through that. I wanted to join here to see what all is happening and what new critters may be coming to where I live or where I can see new species even if not legal in my area (just to see in that case, obviously not to buy) 

Also looking at building custom enclosures in the near future and might see what the community thinks of them so I may get some input to improve on things~ Just lots of love for bugs on my end.


----------



## heldipede

Hi all! My name is Jen. I'm a digital librarian and long time millipede and reptile keeper located in Nashville TN. I am in the process of going back to grad school! I've noticed that there isn't easy to search, unified information on myriapods and that all arthropods, but myriapods in particular, have a real problem with synonymy (having been named in the taxonomic record more than once!) and I believe this is an issue with information access. And in my research towards keeping my own beautiful millipedes, I have found husbandry, environment, and care information lacking. So, as I return to school and continue my research, I plan to create a unified, easy to search database that will allow researchers to avoid synonymy and expand our knowledge of myriapods, particularly North American myriapods. Looking forward to chatting and researching with you all and learning about 'hidden' information so we can bring our hobby and our research to light!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ahintofmadness

Hello everyone. I'm brand new to the world of Arachnids, specifically I'm collecting Jumping Spiders as pets. My name is David, and I live in Phoenix, AZ. I work at the Phoenix VA in Social Work. 
I have a long history of run ins with the 8 legged kind, but never had any spiders as pets. I had an Emporer Scorpion when I was in middle school in Florida, but my father let it out of its enclosure while I was at school and it disappeared into the house, never to be seen again.
I look forward to being a part of the community and maybe getting some help identifying these little critters I find!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SGT A

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


How’s it going all. I’m James from Texas. Army SGT and proud owner of two lil fuzzy troopers. An Avic Avic “mittens” and a GBB “Ammo”. They are daddy’s angels. I enjoy long walks through fields of camel spiders, arid environments and extreme heat. Been a long time creeper of this forum prior to buying any of my babies. I hope primarily to further my knowledge and as my experience increases, to pass on my knowledge to new T owners. I enjoy increasing awareness and popularity of Ts in general as there are so many out there with self imposed phobias of these cute lil critters. Love em.


----------



## sTalker21

Hello! 

Glad to be here! I have several 12 T's both old and new worlds and I'm looking to expand my collection. 

Thanks for letting me join!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snearl

Hello all! I've stalked these forums for nearly 3 years and now I've decided to join! 

I have 30 tarantulas in my collection as of this post!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ninergal84

Hello, 
My name is Daisy, I’m from Salinas, Ca. I’ve been reading some of threads for a few months. I have a pink toe tarantula, it’s my first tarantula ever. I think it’s a female so I named her Legs. I was terrified at first but I’m really enjoying having her. I decided to join because I have some molting questions. I’m still trying to figure out how to post my question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Match

Hi all, I'm Matthew and I live in Scotland

I currently have 3 colonies of millipedes: Giant African Olive Millipedes, Zebra Millipedes and Delta Brown Millipedes. I'll hopefully get some pictures up when they're exploring.

In the past I've kept scorpions, tarantulas, corn snakes, praying mantis, assassin bugs and fire-bellied toads. Focusing more on Millipedes just now as I think they look awesome and they're more kid friendly  Hopefully get some new millipedes in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazzmaniandevil

Hi, totally here on behalf of my son. He is obsessed by spiders and creepy crawlies. Me? Not so much !! So after bribing him to get him to eat all his dinners we promised him a spider. ( I have had to overcome huge fears to get his spider!!) we have a Chilean Rose and she has just moulted. It’s sending me into a right tizz as I keep worrying ive killed it!! Will try and post pics once I’ve figured out how to!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8Leggy

Hey all,

I love animals in general. I have some experience, mostly with spiders and am looking to get my first pet scorpion. Lovin the info on the boards especially about communal scorpions.


----------



## Wotcherself

Hello! I’m excited to finally get involved here on the Arachnoboards!


----------



## Two short legs

Hi all,name Two Short Legs.not really new to spiders,She's left so did the spiders.So now I have a couple of spiders.who have found a home with me.And a snake.you all stay safe.


----------



## Ryan SC

Hello!
Been lurking for a while (years). Getting back into the hobby after a 5 year absence due to education. 25 years old and into aquariums as well.
Re-entering the hobby with Avicularia sp. Santa Mission & Psytalla horrida... When the snow stops bugging us in Norway.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baby T

Hello all. 
I'm Dani from Bristol in the UK.
Currently raising a b.smithi sling, it actually looks like a T now!
Also have a GBB about 4 years old, a juvi geniculata and a new juvi m. balfouri.
Got some recent flack for my m.balfouri set up, and general miss use of terms and names, so hoping to redeem myself and get on the right side of all these lovely experts! 
Look forward to meeting you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baby T

Two short legs said:


> don't worry about it!if you don't like it don't read it.I've got ban from two websites.because I did not reply straight away accused me of being rude.always log out!!I've just become a member someone was rude to me.I didn't rise to it.your get respect by asking questions and trying to help others.it will show your love of the hobby.So this second time round for you,good luck!


Thanks for that! I'm over it and really they were just trying to help.
I want to be as clued up as possible to give my Ts the right life so will continue to ask questions and fill my brain with knowledge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Link30

Hi!

New to the site, I was looking for ideas how to make a better enclosure for my T. 

I have a 15 y/o Brachypelma Albopilosum and a sling that I got from the store for free, have no idea what it's species though.

Tom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrZorak

Hi everyone, 

My name is Pete. I go by MrZorak on Instagram. The account is mostly focused on praying mantids, but I have been branching out to other predatory insects. For arachnids I am particularly interested in jumping spiders and I am currently learning about the care and breeding of some native species. Right now I have: adult female Eris miltaris (bronze jumper), juvenile female Eris militaris, two adult (I believe) male Eris militaris, one adult female Colonus Sp (likely sylvanus) and one adult male Phidippus audax (Bold Jumper). I have a couple others but I am still trying to determine species. They are very small and I can't tell. One looks like it may be a Paraphidippus sp, the other an Asiatic Wall Jumper. 

Anyway, happy to be hear and learn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob78

Hi All, not been here for a couple of years due to well, you know.... Life but getting back into the hobby again as still have my 3 T's and looking to add some new ones soon, hope everyone is keeping safe and may well be picking some of your brains in the near future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GaryTheHouseCentipede

Hello, I'm a longtime fan of all things bugs and I am currently documenting my adventures with my newly caught house centipede.

Gary the House Centipede was caught a few weeks ago in my house and I decided to keep him as a pet since I had never tried keeping a house centipede before. I've had tarantulas, scorpions, and other inverts but I usually don't keep bugs I can catch locally.

I'm keeping a blog where I post photos and videos of his life and progress.

Here's a picture of Gary enjoying the terrarium I put together for him:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LazyWorldDestroyer

Hello!

My name is Jesse and I'm happy to finally be apart of the forums. I was always a lurker for years , never owning an invert. My experience from the exotic world come from the Rhacodactylus line of reptiles "crested geckos, gargoyles, leachies etc."

However I've always been interested in owning a tarantula. Originally I started by just looking over caresheets, beginner suggestions and forum tips. Which then led to finding a place to order from.

Which was a task in itself, and ended up on a beginner aboreal species.

Can't wait to continue learning from all the informative people on this site. Have a great week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ratmilk

Hello! I just joined from London, considering getting my first T after many years of thinking about it. Here to seek knowledge and opinions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wrylyaddison

New hobbyist from Dallas, Texas here! Joined because I think my friends and family are sick of pretending to be interested in my small collection. Would love to make some friends and learn more about husbandry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pep48ito

Hi all, I'm Kyle, I'm currently 28 going on 29. I've been a long time reptile keeper, started as a child and never stopped, about 10 years ago I got my first T a rosie, shes still alive and well. I found this site after looking up some more information on the spider I've kept to see if any care requirements had changed or anything of like and started down the rabbit hole of being more and more fascinated by these animals, and wanting to explore the hobby further! I look forward to learning all I can from here and hope to enjoy these creatures for years to come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rololess

Hey there! I’m Garion from Ohio. I am very new to the tarantula keeping world. So new in fact, that I am still looking for a tarantula to keep! I have been researching for the past couple of weeks the proper care and I think I’m ready! If someone could point me in a direction for good breeders it would be much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scaleister Crawly

Greetings! I've been registered on Arachnoboards for almost a year, but I've been lurking for that time. So here is my intro post!

I'm 30 and live in North Dakota. I've been keeping arachnids for a year now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Hello, everyone.

I've never cared for spiders of any calibre at any point in my existence thus far. In fact, "never cared for" is putting a rather attractive veneer on the ugly sentiment they'd invoke.
I've yet to experience a similarly profound about-face, but I had the strangest of dreams. I can't explain it other than to say that in this dream, I had a rather large & colourful peacock of a tarantula that was apparently a favourite companion. Since waking up from this dream, I've developed a rather spectacular fascination with even the giant "orb weavers(?)" in my eves, & in cast nets around my flood lamps. Truly bizzare; this time last month I'd have thought them grotesque abominations, but now I'm utterly captivated....to the point that I've researched & thus decided to purchase a C. versicolor. I've kept various species of mantis, so I feel confident that I'll do well by it. However, I'm happy such a place as this exists to allow for consultation with the vastly experienced.

Thank you for reading, & I look forward to speaking with you soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gurantula

Hey everyone!

So my name is Eric and I live in Massachusetts. I've been interesting in insects and the sorts all my life. When I was a kid I would often be out in the backyard looking for spiders, rollipollies and those awesome black and orange caterpillars(?). I did this so much that to this day the smell of an empty coffee can (what my parents would give me to collect the bugs in) still reminds me of 'bug huntin' in springtime and nothing else. Anyways, so 15 years ago (I'm now 30) I got a sweet little Grammostola rosea and she is still with me today. My collection has grown a little since then and now I'm looking to further my knowledge of this wonderful hobby. I'm going to be honest and say that I tend to read more than post, but I really want to try to be an active member here. You guys in this forum have taught me a lot and I hopefully can return the favor.

Hope to see you guys around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darkcrystal

Hello! 
My name is Crystal,  super noobie here! Just got my first tarantula. Grammostola pulchripes. Very excited to explore this forum and learn as much as I can, any and all advise is greatly appreciated.  I'm in San Diego California

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TigerLily34

I've been using the website for tarantula help for the last four years and I finally got over myself and joined.

Still a high schooler so my tarantula collection is limited as are my resources, but as of now I have 3 T's and 12 unidentified scorpions. I do however breed lots and lots of hissing roaches for fun, I think they're adorable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muffet

Hello everyone, many of the videos and guides I have watched have pointed us to this forum. Me and my fiancee are starting are magical journey in this hobby very soon. I have had a little bit of experience raising a 1/2" sling to adolescence several years ago, but sadly due to problems in my life I had to let the little one go. Me and my fiancee have been discussing getting a new T for a long time now and now that we have purchased our own home we have lots of free space to set up tanks for our little friends. We have a seller here in TN that is willing to part with their adolescent female B. Smithi so the adventure starts anew! Thanks for having us!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Igor bolukov

Hi im fred

Anyone keep ladybird spiders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IamNick

Hey all, I'm Nick. I'm from Illinois, I'll keep this short and sweet since intro's are not my forte. I currently have one T, among a host of other things. Anything else anyone would like to know, just ask.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElytraXD

Hello everyone! 
I’m Alan and I’ve been a fan of bugs most my life. I’ve been keeping mantids for four years and currently own an orchid mantis.
Thanks for letting me in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gettincloser

Howdy guys. This is Matthew. Located near Huntsville, TX. Found this board through Tom's Big Spiders. Only have 1 T right now (Texas Brown) but I got it more or less full grown (male) and now realize that they do not last as long... <edit>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WeirdStray

Hi all, 

I'm 32, from Germany, and I decided to join y'all across the pond since all major German tarantula forums seem to be pretty much dead.

I'm a first time tarantula owner since March 2020.
My lovely girl is a 4 year old b. albopilosum. Her name is Agathe and she has burrowed and closed up her hide a week or so ago, so now I'm passing the time until she comes out again by educating myself some more. 

I'll probably be mostly lurking here, but I'm sure I'm gonna learn a lot! 

Cheers, 

Jessie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lylelovett666

Howdy. I just got my first T in about 30 years. I wanted an easy species so I got a 1.5” b hamorrii. I’ve had Boo boo for a week & find her behavior bewildering,in a good way. I’d like to work my way up to a baboon t of some kind. For now just enjoying this fascinating animals behavior.


----------



## winter

Hello.  It's been 25+ years since I've kept a tarantula, looking to learn more and get back to keeping them during these Covid-19 down times.  Currently, we just have frogs, scorpions, rabbits, chickens, and a marine tank.


----------



## Paradolia

My name is Walter, and I'm extremely new to the field. I'm looking to get my first T., and I've got my heart set on the Ybyrapora Diversipes. I found this place through searching for this particular little lovely, as well as seeing lots of posts from this forum whilst looking up care, feeding, and husbandry videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buzz1472

Hi all! The names John. I have an assortment of insects. Currently dabbling in roaches and stick/leaf insects. Have a new _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. _Just here to check out what everyone else has going on and learn a thing or two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## naomihelenn

Hello!
im Naomi, I am 29 and I live in the north west UK. I don’t currently have any spiders or tarantulas but I am trying to research so I can get one! I have lots of animals but I am dying to keep some spiders! Especially a jumping spider! 
looking forward to learning all I can so that I can find the right T for me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## soulsearcher

hello hello hello this soulsearcher just stopping by to say hello looking forward to learning lots of stuff about Ts and millipedes etc  

p.s based in the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mommyof5

Hello Everyone!! I am a full time mom. I have 5 kids, 3 cats, a tripod rabbit, a hamster, and 1 lone curly haired tarantula. i have been look all over for other locals near me (east tennessee). none have popped up yet. I want to get some more slings, but have not found anyone. waiting for another exotic expo to come around. Thank you for adding me!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## euphierose

Hi! My name is Euphemia, I'm 19. I am a new tarantula hobbyist, but I keep a few other inverts as well! I've worked with inverts, reptiles, etc. in a few jobs over the years and I recently got my first T's, a b. boehmei sling and an avic. I'm in the Charlotte area. My favorite inverts have always been snails (I have two right now that are quite...prolific, shall we say, so I have some babies for sale) but I've become very attached to my tarantulas in the few short weeks I've had them!! <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dust

Hi! I heard good things about this Arachnoboards. I had a Brachy Hamouri for years and want to get back into this hobby. I live on Lon Island, NY and have a little cottage on a lake in NH. I'm looking forward to learning from all off you. I also love the "Dark Den."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AvicBud

I'm casper. I dont currently own any tarantulas because my avic recently killed. I am very new to the hobby and would love advice on any tarantulas in general


----------



## Jumper

Hi I'm Cy, 
As a kid,  my twin brother and I used to have pet jumping spiders. 
I don't have kids of my own, but my nephew is fascinated with jumping spiders. 
You could say it uncle and nephew type of bond.
He's only 8 but sharp as a tack. 
He knows his species. 

BTW, nephew just told me the other day he wants a full grown 
Hyllus cf giganteus & Hyllus diardii to add to his collection. 
He has a full grown  Phidippus audax (M).


----------



## dannygoblin34

Hello, im Danny
i consider myself as an wildlife enthusiast, i have two huntsman and one grass spider, two vinegaroons and one forest scorpion, im looking to add Ts to my collection but not for now. i look forward to study more bout arthropods here.


----------



## Nongkym

Hey All,

Long time no see! I finally have some down time to come hang out and poke around the board. Life has kept me busy, and I look forward to catching up with my fellow arachnophiles. I am excited to share that my female G. pulchra may be gravid and dropping an egg sac soon!

Cheers!
-Kym

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rosenkrieger

Hello. Returning member here. My name is Chase. Kept various critters for years, haven't really had anything in the last few years. I just moved to Las Vegas from Bakersfield, CA and since life has settled down a bit, I decided to poke around the exotic pet stores around here and found a dream species of mine (P. Metallica) and that was all it took to jump start the invert addiction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HAUSAMANN peter

Thanks for creating this forum. 
I don't particularly like spiders, but I am very fascinated by them. Two weeks ago a jumping spider paid a visit to my abode, a male Menemerus bivittatus (Wall Jumper). I want to learn what I can from its behaviours.
Thirty years ago I kept a red-back spider for three years before letting her go again. She was my pet while studying at the University of Sydney (Ba Hlth Sc). I learnt a lot from that spider. So, it looks like I am repeating that particular part of my history again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Dust

Hello everyone. My name is Aidan, 32, soon to turn 33 next month, and I am in Oregon, U.S..
I am a first time spider owner as mine was a rescue. I've always been fascinated by spiders and wanted to own one, so when I had the chance, I took it. But not to worry, I'm learning fast and my spider Neith, is doing beautifully. She is a Rose Hair and super sweet and gentle.
I might end up having a few questions, but so far it's been smooth sailing. However I have owned other tank creatures, such as Ball Pythons and Bearded Dragons.

As it says in my bio, I'm an outdoor person, I enjoy hiking, camping, canoeing and horseback riding. Music wise I'm decently eclectic with Alternative, Folk, Jazz, Swing, Classical and some Soft Rock. I'm an avid reader, with my favourite book being "The Hobbit" by J.R.R. Tolkien. I am also a fan of cats, but currently do not own one, though my roommates do, so I get plenty of cat action.

I am a professional artist and student. I study anatomy, character and creature design and history of Animation. Other hobbies include study of culture, languages and manner with a particular focus on Africa.

Uhm, ah, I think that's about it. It's getting long. Happy to be here! I look forward togetting to know all of you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bfishn21

Hey all, I’m Bobby and I’m new here. I have 10 tarantulas and currently work for a tarantula breeder. Just here to further my knowledge and help out where I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## triffeh

Hi, new register but I've been using the forum as a bit of a resource via google-lurking. Got into arachnids via the reptile->bioactive->isopods+springtails for cleanup->isopod morphs->dubia colony->tarantula route. Currently just keep a _T. albopilosus_ and a _D. diamantinensis. _The curly hair is adorable and a very polite tong-feeder, but the little _D. diamantinensis_ I picked up on an impulse via craigslist is the one that made me fall in love with Ts.
My favorite arachnid is _Anasaitis canosa_. Never kept one as a pet but I see them daily around the house and yard, so much personality in such a tiny package.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dumu

Hey all. Bought a sling for my son and trying to get as much info as possible for everyone's benefit. Books help and have given us a frame of reference. Advice from real world owners helps with a moving animal that is proving to be full of surprises.

The username is my son's nickname.  He got a kick out of finding the author of one of his books on this board (Mark Jacobi).  Our first T is an A. Geniculata that my wife calls Tula.

-Peter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EvilTrailMix

I'm not exactly new, but I guess I should introduce myself!  I've been in the hobby since 1998.  I registered here years ago to leave a review for Charles Black (Botarby8s), then completely forgot I even had an account.  I used to be active on a different forum, which died years ago.  I've used AB as a research tool for years, and when I tried to register recently, discovered I already had an account.  lol  Trying to get back into forums again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ScorpGuyNW

Hi everyone I'm Kenny. I have a Heterometrus Spinifer which is my first scorpion. I've had him (I think its a him anyway) for about a week and he eats, sleeps, drinks, and lives a pretty cozy life. I am looking forward to connecting with yall and learning all I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## InvertNix

Hi I'm Nix I've only recently joined I live in England. I'm 31 and the mum to 2 lovely kids. I have 2 giant land snails, porcellio pruinosus orange (lost count of those there's so many) 5 bermese beauty millipedes, 8 velvet slugs and am attempting to hatch some extatosoma tiaratum and black beauty stick insects.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ic4ru577

I am Jun of Indonesia. I just got a 2” b. Klaasi. Searched the net for info and found this site to be helpful and informative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psychgrl

Hi!  My name is Rebecca and I just joined.  I had tarantulas years ago (mostly brachypelma species and one C. cyaneopubescens) and have decided to return to the hobby!  I have a C. versicolor and a G. pulchra arriving this week.  I'm so excited to have tarantulas again and had to refrain from ordering many more!  After these guys settle then maybe...    I've had all kinds of pets...snakes, geckos, bearded dragons, scorpions, rats, tarantulas (obviously) and the typical dogs.  I live in central PA and work at Penn State.  Maybe I'll take one in to my office when we go back to working in person!  Haha!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Manglerius

Hi all. Lifelong scorpion freak finally Diving into arachnid ownership.   Looking to grow my knowledge and collection and happy to meet new people

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Songbirdsingz

Hey guys! My name is Jacob. I am 26. I live in Alabama, USA. I was a LONG time arachnophobe. I eventually started learning about insects and arachnids and joined a big group on Facebook that studies entomology. I eventually started to overcome my arachnid fear about a year ago. A few weeks ago I decided I would try raising a T after weeks of research. I picked up a Pink-Toe (avic avic) named Thundara. I have handled her and she is extremely docile and amazing. She's my profile pic! Anyway I am super new to arachnoboards and a new Tarantula hobbyist. If any other newbies wanna be friends hmu! We can learn together! Welcome to all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slater8486

Hi, my name is Slater and I've recently bought my son a Dead Leaf Mantis, it is only very small. About 3cm at the moment.

I have read up quite a lot on the feeding and I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me. So far we've had him two days and fed him/her two small flies which he gobbled up very quickly.

On research though I have seen people saying feed every other day or some sites saying every 2/3 days and others that say if he eats it add another until they leave the prey alone.

I was wondering if anyone is a bit of a scholar with Dead Leaf Mantis Nymphs and which is the best approach?

Thank you


----------



## Ungoliant

Slater8486 said:


> Hi, my name is Slater and I've recently bought my son a Dead Leaf Mantis, it is only very small. About 3cm at the moment.
> 
> I have read up quite a lot on the feeding and I was wondering if anyone might be able to help me. So far we've had him two days and fed him/her two small flies which he gobbled up very quickly.
> 
> On research though I have seen people saying feed every other day or some sites saying every 2/3 days and others that say if he eats it add another until they leave the prey alone.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone is a bit of a scholar with Dead Leaf Mantis Nymphs and which is the best approach?


If anyone wants to help Slater with mantis care, please post your response here: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/new-to-the-mantis-world-my-question-is-on-dead-leaf-mantis.336749/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veroct

Hello, from southeast asia, just got into keeping since a few weeks ago, hopefully i can learn from your experiences, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House

Hi everyone, my name is Phil. I have been keeping and now breeding tarantulas for over 30 years and currently have approx 350 spiders in my collection.

I am looking forward to being part of this forum having been a prominent member (and still am) on another forum for many years. For those that haven't guessed, it's the Tarantula Forum and I am user name Phil on there. I knew there are members on here that also cross over so hopefully you will recognise me.  

My user name here (The Spider House) is an affectionate name given to me by my neighbours....LOL

Thank you to @Jess S  for the recommendation to join.

I will be sharing lots and lots of pics of my beautiful babies so watch this space..

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Wow 3 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kichimark

Hello all, glad to be here. I am Mark and been lurking on here for the longest and decided to join all you fine folks. One thing I have learned over the internet is that folks love pictures so this is my Eve (a former student named her) and she is going on 7 years now. I still can't tell if she is a hamorii or smithi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

Kichimark said:


> One thing I have learned over the internet is that folks love pictures so this is my Eve (a former student named her) and she is going on 7 years now. I still can't tell if she is a hamorii or smithi.


If you upload here, you can get opinions on her ID.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## somanyknees

Hi! I am getting back into the hobby after a 15 year hiatus. I remembered this board from way back and created a new account as I could not for the life of me remember my credentials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yoursuperman01

Hey everyone! I’m Tom. I’m brand new to the T hobby. I’ve been doing extensive research, for about 3 months now, to get prepared for my very first one ever. Originally, I was opting to get Anophopelma Chalcodes (Arizona Blonde) to start. I took a trip today to my local pet store for some supplies for my bearded dragon (Yoshi) and my ball python (Shiva). Lo and behold, there was this beauty of an Anophopelma Seemanni (Costa Rican Zebra)! I immediately jumped on the purchase and couldn’t be happier. I’m unsure if it’s male or female, but I’m sure I’ll figure it out. I hope you enjoy my pics and thank you all for having me here.


----------



## Corrie

Hello! My name is Corrie, I’m out in Washington close to Oregon.  I’m a newbie and first time owner of a G. Pulchra sling, that molted a few days ago 
I‘m thankful for finding a site like this to be able learn from others who share the same interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## tazmilee

Hello! My name is Osprey, but I also go by the online name Taz. I live in central Florida.

I'm brand new to the hobby, and I'm incredibly eager to get into it! I don't actually have any inverts yet, but I'm currently saving up to afford proper enclosures and materials for the pets that I plan on keeping in the future. As my first choice, I'm aiming for either a dry beetle setup with tenebrionids such as death-feigners, or a vinegaroon setup. I've heard that both of these options are very friendly for beginners, and the animals fascinate me as well! 

Honestly, my entire life for the past few months has been researching different inverts and their care requirements. It helps that I'm on the autism spectrum- being on the spectrum makes it easy for me to completely fixate on something as long as it interests me. Speaking of that, arthropods are my "special interest"! The term "special interest" refers to something that an autistic individual focuses on and loves more than anything else. I could read and talk about invertebrates for hours on end, I'm so glad to be here!

I can't wait to interact with this community, it's very nice to meet you all!


----------



## The Spider House

tazmilee said:


> Hello! My name is Osprey, but I also go by the online name Taz. I live in central Florida.
> 
> I'm brand new to the hobby, and I'm incredibly eager to get into it! I don't actually have any inverts yet, but I'm currently saving up to afford proper enclosures and materials for the pets that I plan on keeping in the future. As my first choice, I'm aiming for either a dry beetle setup with tenebrionids such as death-feigners, or a vinegaroon setup. I've heard that both of these options are very friendly for beginners, and the animals fascinate me as well!
> 
> Honestly, my entire life for the past few months has been researching different inverts and their care requirements. It helps that I'm on the autism spectrum- being on the spectrum makes it easy for me to completely fixate on something as long as it interests me. Speaking of that, arthropods are my "special interest"! The term "special interest" refers to something that an autistic individual focuses on and loves more than anything else. I could read and talk about invertebrates for hours on end, I'm so glad to be here!
> 
> I can't wait to interact with this community, it's very nice to meet you all!


Hi, very nice to meet you too. I am also new on this forum even though I have been keeping and lately breeding tarantulas for over 32 years. 

Research is very commendable, and my advice would also be to reach out to members on the forum as they, like me, will have had many successful years keeping Ts and that is much more important than some keyboard warrior on line. IMHO anyway.

General care that has worked for me* and some suggestions for "starter Ts" is as follows:

Regarding best "starter" Ts:

Best beginner Ts in my opinion are listed below depending on your preference. 

Terrestrial (ground dwellers)
Brachypelma hamorii
Brachypelma vagans
Tliltocatl albopilosum
Grammastola rosea
Grammastola pulchripes

Arboreal (tree dwellers)
Avicularia Avicularia
Ceribena versicolor
although both if these can be difficult to keep in ideal conditions and others have reported being susceptible to "sudden death", although I have never experienced this.

Regarding care needs:

1. Enclosures
These should be size appropriate not too big and not too small. For the terrestrial species, length is more important than height, for arboreal species, height is more appropriate. I have had best results when the substrate is in the main coco fibre (coir), mixed with some top soil. This should be kept mostly dry for most species with a more slightly moist area no bigger tha 50% of the surface so the spider has the option. I usually put the open water dish that is also needed in the 'damp' area.

One if the most important things to understand is that cross ventilation is better than holes in the top of an enclosure. For this reason, plastic storage boxes are often better than the more expensive glass vivariums. 

2. Food
Live Food is always best as they are hunters. The size of prey (whether that be crickets, meal worms, locusts, roaches etc) should ideally not be larger than the size of the abdomen of the spider. It therefore stands to reason that as the spider grows, as does the size of the prey. Spiderlings will often eat twice a week but I feed my juveniles and adults once a week so as not to cause weight/health issues (e.g. if the abdomen is too big on a large spider, it can drag and become injured) If you cannot find live food small enough for the spiderlings, you can cut up the prey into pieces and they will scavenge.

3. Heating and humidity
Right off the bat, just remember that probably 99% of all spiders available are captive bred, so even though the species may have originated from Mexico for example, there is no need to replicate the conditions found in that country. In my 32 years of looking after tarantulas I have observed best results when temperatures are about 23/24°c dropping to 19°c and sometimes a bit lower at night.  Always try to make that the room temperature rather than using heat mats or heat rocks which in my opinion are completely wrong for spiders as they can burn themselves and the extra heat often causes the humidity levels to drop which in turn can cause moulting problems. More of that later.

If you do use a heater of any description, if you have a cold room for example, this should be thermostatically controlled and temperatures monitored daily. I have seen stories of whole collections being lost due to overheating. If you must use them, heat mats should only ever be mounted vertically and never cover more than 50% of the surface of the tank/enclosure.

For most species humidity around 60 to 70%* is fine (which is typically UKs average btw) so as long as you have an open water dish and a more damp area as described earlier, you should be ok and would only need to light mist once a week if needed.

4. Water
Water dishes has already been mentioned a few times. Many keepers use distilled water or bottled water but I find that cooled down boiled water is absolutely fine for both topping up the water dish and misting. The process of boiling removes any chemicals from tap water as does the fact it has been stood overnight to cool. Any spare water from the kettle just goes in the sprayer. Sorted.

5. Listen to other keepers
Care sheets are all well and good to some extent, but there is nothing like listening to what others have to say and looking at their spiders for real pictures of individual species (rather than edited photos in google) so I would also recommend regular visits to dedicated spider forums like this one.forums.

Sorry for such a long reply but I have tried to cover all the needs as best I can. 

           ***Disclaimer***
Any advice provided is based on my personal experience ONLY, it works very well for me and I have successfully collected, bred and nurtured spiders for over 32 years. I currently have over 300 tarantulas in a converted garage.

I hope this helps. Best wishes, Phil


*with the exception of the Theraphosa species that I keep in higher humidity

Substrate:

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## tazmilee

The Spider House said:


> Hi, very nice to meet you too. I am also new on this forum even though I have been keeping and lately breeding tarantulas for over 32 years.
> 
> Research is very commendable, and my advice would also be to reach out to members on the forum as they, like me, will have had many successful years keeping Ts and that is much more important than some keyboard warrior on line. IMHO anyway.
> 
> General care that has worked for me* and some suggestions for "starter Ts" is as follows:
> 
> Regarding best "starter" Ts:
> 
> Best beginner Ts in my opinion are listed below depending on your preference.
> 
> Terrestrial (ground dwellers)
> Brachypelma hamorii
> Brachypelma vagans
> Tliltocatl albopilosum
> Grammastola rosea
> Grammastola pulchripes
> 
> Arboreal (tree dwellers)
> Avicularia Avicularia
> Ceribena versicolor
> although both if these can be difficult to keep in ideal conditions and others have reported being susceptible to "sudden death", although I have never experienced this.
> 
> Regarding care needs:
> 
> 1. Enclosures
> These should be size appropriate not too big and not too small. For the terrestrial species, length is more important than height, for arboreal species, height is more appropriate. I have had best results when the substrate is in the main coco fibre (coir), mixed with some top soil. This should be kept mostly dry for most species with a more slightly moist area no bigger tha 50% of the surface so the spider has the option. I usually put the open water dish that is also needed in the 'damp' area.
> 
> One if the most important things to understand is that cross ventilation is better than holes in the top of an enclosure. For this reason, plastic storage boxes are often better than the more expensive glass vivariums.
> 
> 2. Food
> Live Food is always best as they are hunters. The size of prey (whether that be crickets, meal worms, locusts, roaches etc) should ideally not be larger than the size of the abdomen of the spider. It therefore stands to reason that as the spider grows, as does the size of the prey. Spiderlings will often eat twice a week but I feed my juveniles and adults once a week so as not to cause weight/health issues (e.g. if the abdomen is too big on a large spider, it can drag and become injured) If you cannot find live food small enough for the spiderlings, you can cut up the prey into pieces and they will scavenge.
> 
> 3. Heating and humidity
> Right off the bat, just remember that probably 99% of all spiders available are captive bred, so even though the species may have originated from Mexico for example, there is no need to replicate the conditions found in that country. In my 32 years of looking after tarantulas I have observed best results when temperatures are about 23/24°c dropping to 19°c and sometimes a bit lower at night.  Always try to make that the room temperature rather than using heat mats or heat rocks which in my opinion are completely wrong for spiders as they can burn themselves and the extra heat often causes the humidity levels to drop which in turn can cause moulting problems. More of that later.
> 
> If you do use a heater of any description, if you have a cold room for example, this should be thermostatically controlled and temperatures monitored daily. I have seen stories of whole collections being lost due to overheating. If you must use them, heat mats should only ever be mounted vertically and never cover more than 50% of the surface of the tank/enclosure.
> 
> For most species humidity around 60 to 70%* is fine (which is typically UKs average btw) so as long as you have an open water dish and a more damp area as described earlier, you should be ok and would only need to light mist once a week if needed.
> 
> 4. Water
> Water dishes has already been mentioned a few times. Many keepers use distilled water or bottled water but I find that cooled down boiled water is absolutely fine for both topping up the water dish and misting. The process of boiling removes any chemicals from tap water as does the fact it has been stood overnight to cool. Any spare water from the kettle just goes in the sprayer. Sorted.
> 
> 5. Listen to other keepers
> Care sheets are all well and good to some extent, but there is nothing like listening to what others have to say and looking at their spiders for real pictures of individual species (rather than edited photos in google) so I would also recommend regular visits to dedicated spider forums like this one.forums.
> 
> Sorry for such a long reply but I have tried to cover all the needs as best I can.
> 
> ***Disclaimer***
> Any advice provided is based on my personal experience ONLY, it works very well for me and I have successfully collected, bred and nurtured spiders for over 32 years. I currently have over 300 tarantulas in a converted garage.
> 
> I hope this helps. Best wishes, Phil
> 
> 
> *with the exception of the Theraphosa species that I keep in higher humidity
> 
> Substrate:


I didn't expect to be given so much helpful information right off the bat, thank you Phil! I'm glad someone with so much experience gave me a reply so quickly. It's even a little intimidating... I mean, 32 years? Wow!

I will certainly be keeping T's sometime in the future and knowing all of this is very important. You're definitely right about conversations with experienced keepers being much better than simply reading articles and guides online. No matter what, the most important thing is the safety of the animals, so I want to make sure I know everything possible about a species before I get one. I also appreciate the list of good beginner species! I definitely don't want to overshoot and go for a species that's highly sensitive to a beginner's level of experience, no matter how much research I do.

Again, thank you so much! I'm amazed by all of these details, and it's very nice to have so much information in one condensed post. I wish I knew what else to say, it feels like my reply won't even be comparable to yours! Nonetheless, it put a smile on my face getting welcomed like this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The Spider House

tazmilee said:


> I didn't expect to be given so much helpful information right off the bat, thank you Phil! I'm glad someone with so much experience gave me a reply so quickly. It's even a little intimidating... I mean, 32 years? Wow!
> 
> I will certainly be keeping T's sometime in the future and knowing all of this is very important. You're definitely right about conversations with experienced keepers being much better than simply reading articles and guides online. No matter what, the most important thing is the safety of the animals, so I want to make sure I know everything possible about a species before I get one. I also appreciate the list of good beginner species! I definitely don't want to overshoot and go for a species that's highly sensitive to a beginner's level of experience, no matter how much research I do.
> 
> Again, thank you so much! I'm amazed by all of these details, and it's very nice to have so much information in one condensed post. I wish I knew what else to say, it feels like my reply won't even be comparable to yours! Nonetheless, it put a smile on my face getting welcomed like this.


Then it that case it made it all worth while. Glad some of it will help you on your epic tarantula journey. being an 'arachnohilic' is real and this is a very addictive hobby.

Good luck on your first T and do share with us, your T of choice, enclosure pictures, your new furry friend when you get him/her etc 

There are vendors and reviews on this site which will probably be a much better option than shop bought spiders so check that out too. Happy hunting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShyDee37

Hi all, I’m Shyra and I’m new here. I’ve been lurking on the boards for about a year, just trying to gain information and become more educated on tarantulas. My daughter (almost 10) and I are both obsessed. She’s been a bug girl her entire life. We have two 3 inchers (Avicularia Avicularia and Tliltocatl Albopilosum) and are excited to get more!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Spider House

ShyDee37 said:


> Hi all, I’m Shyra and I’m new here. I’ve been lurking on the boards for about a year, just trying to gain information and become more educated on tarantulas. My daughter (almost 10) and I are both obsessed. She’s been a bug girl her entire life. We have two 3 inchers (Avicularia Avicularia and Tliltocatl Albopilosum) and are excited to get more!


Hi, welcome to the forum (both you and your daughter). You have a great name, I may have to steal that for one of my Ts if that's ok with you? LOL

Nice blend of arboreal and terrestrial to get going. A very addictive hobby ad you probably know already so I suspect they won't be your last...ha ha

I think we all started with just the one, much of which will be curiosity, before the full blown "arachnoholic" emerged. That's how I started and now currently have over 300. 

Enjoy the forum but most of all, enjoy your furry friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sfhipchick

Hi! I'm a spider fan for quite a few years now, since I began using a camera for nature photography. (Photos here: http://www.ipernity.com/doc/290645/album/358361 ) I used to be terrified of spiders and have had my share of freak-out moments in the past. These days I get sideways looks from people wondering why I am cooing at a spider in adoration!  My favorites are jumping spiders--so clever and curious! But I love them all, dangerous or not. I have kept a Black Widow in a jar that I found in our house before letting her go outside ( http://www.ipernity.com/doc/290645/album/417369 ), and my husband and I resist clearing out the cobwebs in our house because we don't want to hurt our daddy-long legs...though if a sac of eggs hatches we really can't stand by and be overrun!

I once found a 1/4" baby cat-faced orb-weaver on our front porch and documented her life until the very last day, including the building and protection of her egg sac, and the subsequent hatching and dispersal of her offspring months later. I never thought I'd fall in love with a spider and cry many times over losing her. (Heer is her photo album and her life story unfolds in my writing on each picture... http://www.ipernity.com/doc/290645/album/565773 )


----------



## WarPoet

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hey guys!    Im a new emperor scorpion owner.  My name is Bo out of NC.    Glad to be here and learn as much as I can bout these fellars so I can give them the best life possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GhostMouse

Hi everyone! My name is Kimberleigh, but I mostly prefer to go by online handles in online spaces, so you can feel free to call me GhostMouse, or shorten it to Ghost or Mouse. 

Always been a critter lover and from childhood on have kept predator, prey, fuzzy, scaly, watery, crawly, all the legs, no legs, etc. ones with equal joy. I'm really into my inverts lately because of a reduction in my living space and a few other factors and am considering getting my first tarantula. I joined a few FB groups hoping to ask some questions of more experienced keepers but they aren't very active. I've heard of this forum on and off from various sources (mostly the youtube channels I watch but you see it mentioned on sites a lot too) so I'm guessing it's a pretty good resource for connecting to people and asking questions. I'm not new to the exotics hobby or to husbandry but am brand spankin' shiny new to arachnids, so hopefully it's not too confusing that I know certain things or lingo and know heck-all about anything else... please be kind I am, in fact, still very much a newb!


----------



## GhostMouse

MrGhostMantis said:


> Looks like I’m not the only Ghost here anymore! Welcome @GhostMouse!!


Aw heck yeah! Ghostie high fives! I love ghost mantises, both because they are mantises and because of the name (and also they look awesome). I'm a human of many interests and something of a jack of several trades so in addition to creatures great and small I am a big lover of ghost stories... I actually wrote my Master's dissertation on modern experiential ghost narrative. :3 (to make it more confusing, in the UK it's a dissertation for your Master's and a thesis for your PhD where in the US it's the other way 'round but I live in the US-- I just did my Master's in the UK). I'm a folklorist and a cultural anthropologist! Hoorah for spookies!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darklittlelady

Hi I'm Sarah. 27, from Atlanta GA. New to tarantulas and this forum, though I've been lurking around for the last few weeks ever since I discovered this forum. Love it here! Wealth of information


----------



## taterthot

Howdy-do! I'm Lucas (though you can call me tate/tater/thot) and I'm from the Netherlands! My terrarium is currently a hamsterscape but since those little guys only live for so long I'm taking that time to love on him while I can and read up on T's. Being an arachnophobe I have my eye on the Euathlus species (can get the "green" locally, but may look into getting a "blue" from a breeder here when the time comes). I'm not the most social person and struggle with keeping conversations going so I'm used to dropping it when I'm out of things to say but am always happy to pick it back up or talk about whatever at any point, so I'm not meaning to offend anyone! I love making new friends and training my dog. 

My favourite T's look-wise are the Sun Tiger, and the Heteroscodra Maculata. Maybe I can get one or both of those once I'm more experienced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Welcome Lucas! I also do that with conversations

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## InversiveMamba

Hello! My name is Sarah, and I am from the United States! I got into the tarantula hobby in high school, but had no idea what I was doing! Haha, this year my love for the hobby has been rekindled, as well as my desire to work with bugs of all kinds. I still consider myself an amateur, but I do have a very small collection of slings I’ve been caring for. My oldest tarantula is a mature male G. Pulchripes  named Nika, he’s roughly 5 years old now and is absolutely beautiful! He has a Ever-So-Slightly bent leg from his last molt (over a year ago) but it doesn’t seem to bother him! Having him since he was a sling has really given me an appreciation for being able to watch life grow. 
I am a Biology major and in my free time I drool at pictures of spiders I can’t afford and play DnD.
I’ve been using arachnoboards for a while to help me navigate the strange world of spiderkeeping and I hope I can be a worthy member of this community.



sfhipchick said:


> Hi! I'm a spider fan for quite a few years now, since I began using a camera for nature photography. (Photos here: http://www.ipernity.com/doc/290645/album/358361 ) I used to be terrified of spiders and have had my share of freak-out moments in the past. These days I get sideways looks from people wondering why I am cooing at a spider in adoration!  My favorites are jumping spiders--so clever and curious! But I love them all, dangerous or not. I have kept a Black Widow in a jar that I found in our house before letting her go outside ( http://www.ipernity.com/doc/290645/album/417369 ), and my husband and I resist clearing out the cobwebs in our house because we don't want to hurt our daddy-long legs...though if a sac of eggs hatches we really can't stand by and be overrun!
> 
> I once found a 1/4" baby cat-faced orb-weaver on our front porch and documented her life until the very last day, including the building and protection of her egg sac, and the subsequent hatching and dispersal of her offspring months later. I never thought I'd fall in love with a spider and cry many times over losing her. (Heer is her photo album and her life story unfolds in my writing on each picture... http://www.ipernity.com/doc/290645/album/565773 )


Hello! I’ll definitely check the album out, it’s amazing you able to follow her through her whole life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Welcome @InversiveMamba! I can’t wait for my first T to mature...


----------



## Callavia

Hello to all of you!
My name is Laura, I am from Austria. I study Zoology and Immunology. I was always very interested in arthropods and while writing on my bachelor thesis about myriapods someone gifted me with young Euphrynichus bacillifer (2nd instar). That was almost 2 years ago.
A few days ago the eggs that my female was carrying around hatched and now I have a lot of questions about breeding and raising these kinds of animals (the first try was more like a shot in the dark, research on this species didn't go as planned). So I hope I can find some answeres here. Also my interest in breeding differend species has been piqued. I am very excited to learn more about arachnids from you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Welcome, Laura!!


----------



## Sniperx415

Hello, My name is Scott. I live in Maumee, Ohio

I just got back into tarantula keeping back in July when I was laid off (damn COVID) after my 12 year old son asked for a tarantula. Now, myself, my wife and son are all into the hobby in which we really enjoy. We currently have 16 T's collectively between the 3 of us that we have gotten between July and now. 

Our species we own are as follows:
Brachypelma Hamorii x2
Tlitocatl Verdezi
Davus Pentaloris
Neoholothele Incei
Grammostola Pulchripes
Grammostola Iheringi
Sericopelma sp. Boquete
Aphonopelma Chalcodes
Nhandu Coloratovillosus
Pterinopelma Sazimai
Lasiodora Parahybana
Megaphobema Robustum
Tlitocatl Vagans
Tlitocatl Albopilosus
Pamphobeteus sp. Machala

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantula time

Hi all , my name's Josh and I live in Missouri .

I'm new to Tarantula's and I got one for my birthday  ! Her name's phantom and she's awesome ! (She's my avater ) a friend gave her ( I'm assuming it's a her because of size ) to me and he said she's a arkansas chocolate tarantula ! I don't use this site a lot but it's been helpful for when I do !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RGBReptiles

Hello Everyone, 

My Name is Shane, I live in Menifee California. My main hobbies include Keeping exotic reptiles and invertebrates. Which I have been blessed to turn into a profession this current year (unfortuneately COVID is keeping it slow), where I breed Chameleons, Scorpions, Millipedes, Isopods, Beetles and Bugs. My favorite invertebrates are Myriapods preferable Millipedes. I love to go hiking in the hills exploring for new bugs as often as possible, and I also travel across the U.S. doing the same. My most recent trip was to New Mexico, where I found some very interesting Desert Beetles, and also one of my most favorite in the United States the California Warrior Beetle.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chelle73

Hi, I'm Chelle. From Western Australia. Have been an avid Tarantula fan for many years. I have just purchased a P. Crassipes and am looking for forums for tips tricks and general information. Thank you for the Welcome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChickenNugget

Hi! I'm Amber! I'm 32. I currently live in Oakland, California. I'm pretty new to the hobby. I got my first tarantula, a GBB, in February. And I recently got a pamphobeteus sp. mascara, named Chicken Nugget. My other hobbies include knitting, crocheting, sewing, and baking. I've already learned a ton lurking here, so I figured why not join?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bellesova

Hi, I'm Della  haven't had a T in a few years and just got a beautiful New Mexican girl from our local reptile center (Tliltocatl Kahlenbergi). I have had a variety of species in the past but wanted to start over with something hardy and simple rather than just jumping in and getting a Goliath or something. I stumbled across these boards during the week I spent setting up her enclosure and looking for any info I could find on her species. I have to commend these boards as everyone is really passionate and I look forward to getting to know all of you!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

I'm Kristina
I'm 31
I've been keeping tarantulas for about two years now, after finding The Dark Den and Exotics Lair YouTube channels THANKS A LOT GUYS FOR INTRODUCING ME TO THIS ADDICTIVE AND EXPENSIVE HOARDING PROBLEM

Hello everybody!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RGBReptiles

justanotherTkeeper said:


> I'm Kristina
> I'm 31
> I've been keeping tarantulas for about two years now, after finding The Dark Den and Exotics Lair YouTube channels THANKS A LOT GUYS FOR INTRODUCING ME TO THIS ADDICTIVE AND EXPENSIVE HOARDING PROBLEM
> 
> Hello everybody!


Welcome Kristina! There’s no way it’s addictive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

ChickenNugget said:


> Hi! I'm Amber! I'm 32. I currently live in Oakland, California. I'm pretty new to the hobby. I got my first tarantula, a GBB, in February. And I recently got a pamphobeteus sp. mascara, named Chicken Nugget. My other hobbies include knitting, crocheting, sewing, and baking. I've already learned a ton lurking here, so I figured why not join?


Hi Amber! I'm  Kristina, 31, and I'm in Fairfield, Cali


----------



## Spider-Spazz

Hey everyone! It’s been a loooong time, I joined this community in 2009. After some time I became inactive, and once I no longer owned any arachnids I stopped hopping on all together. I’m excited to be back and around link minded people, I will be getting another T soon! And fingers crossed, a jumping spider!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aj143

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


HI my name is adrian. I am the current owner of 2 zebra knees and a baby pinktoe tarantulas. I also have a snake and a couple of mantises I look forward to joining discussions and such! It's a breath of fresh air to be around other arachnid lovers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Will81

Hello, my name is William. Currently my inverts consist of two species of cockroaches. Blaptica Dubia and Gromphadorhina Portentosa. I'm planning on getting a Tarantula sometime in the future. So, I'm here to learn as much as I can. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tjcass

Hello everyone. 
TJ here. Currently have a Grammastola Pulchra 3.5 inch, Poecilotheria Regalis 5.5 inch, Pterinopelma Sazamai 5.5 inch, and a Psalmopeous Irminia sling 1 inch. Also But unrelated 
a mature female albino corn snake and a hatchling female Mexican black king snake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KitsInvertsVa

Hey everyone I just started keeping tarantulas this year even though I should have started last year, ants are my main hobby since they are easy to take care of and you can catch queens outside to start your collection but that’s only because one day I was watch g exotic lairs and I saw a ants Canada video which made me just get caught up in all the ant keeping and stuff I never decided to get a tarantula until now because they cost, I figured out my local pet store which wasn’t a chain pet store had a avicularia avicularia which I heard was a good beginner I did my research and because I kept ants and i just literally spent good money just on some harvester ants I got a avic now here we are I have a avic now which was very hard to get since my mom hates spiders and she just ate her first meal in her new home yesterday and she ate again today which is around three crickets already she is in a big enclosure which I will probably never have to rehouse her out of because it’s huge for her, well it’s great to finally be a tarantula keeper.

-Cam
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MomNeedsHelp

Hey All,

My son has recently developed a fascination with tarantulas. We have a very old rose haired (who minds her own business) and my husband has previous experience with pink toed tarantula, so we are hoping to find him one nearby. (Ottawa, ON CANADA) No idea where to start our search, so open to any suggestions you might have, while still respecting the forum rules. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IrishSpiderGuy

Hey Guys!!

Im Karl 26yo From Dublin, Ireland

New to the Forums and T's altogether.
Myself and my partner just pick up our very first 
*MATALIC PINKTOE [AVICULARIA] *sling and looking forward to getting to watch our 
amazing fury friend grow.. 
As we are really new to the hobby any tips or info would be awesome 

 will put some pictures up when i get some good ones

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shon2

Hello!

My name is Shon and I am an artist and animal enthusiast from SoCal. I’m 21, vegan, and a big nerd all around (I love anime, kaiju, tokusatsu, comics, etc). I was formerly an entomology student and volunteered for many years at the Aquarium of the Pacific as an education specialist (and partly as an animal caretaker). I have a passion for invertebrates, fishkeeping, and reptiles. I’m pretty good at invertebrate taxidermy and am slowly working my way up to larger and more varied specimens. 

My current pets include: 

- 20g fish tank with 2 male African dwarf frogs (Buddy and Pal) and a female betta (Swift)
- 2 Madagascar hissing roaches (Male and female, currently unnamed)
- A male leopard gecko (Moby)
- A dubia roach colony and a mealworm colony (feeders) 
- Green lynx spider (we may release her where we found her if we can’t give her the care she deserves) 

I am living with my girlfriend, who has: 

- 1 dumbo rat (Gunter) and 2 dumbo rex rats (Timmy and Tofu)
- A female cherry head tortoise (Dash)
- Bold jumping spider (We are getting one within the week)

Animals I have cared for and interacted with closely in the past ranges widely from small snakes and inverts to 11ft sharks and other incredible animals from my time at the Aquarium. I plan on adopting a lot of pets when I’m older and more financially stable, and I hope to help instill a sense of respect and understanding for these animals in more and more people as I broaden my online presence. I’m still a beginner, but I’m learning as much as I can and would love to interact with the people here to both gain and spread knowledge.

If you’d like to see my art, my full gallery is on Deviantart: https://www.deviantart.com/shon2

And if you’d like to stay in contact with me elsewhere, I also post art/ browse Twitter pretty frequently too: https://mobile.twitter.com/SharkyShon2

I’m also on the roach forums if you’re a user too! I like to mostly read, but sometimes I talk about taxidermy: https://www.roachforum.com/profile/13540-shon2/

Thank you if you’ve read this far, and I hope all of you are having a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Welcome Shon!


----------



## ThemantismanofPA

little late to the party, ive used the site for years though. The name's Nate, Ive had pedes (both kinds), amblypygids, ive reared pseudoscorpions, and I keep tarantulas too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 0001

Hi, my name is Sandy. I’m extremely new to the world of invertebrates! after setting up a small mealworm farm I rediscovered my forgotten childhood fascination for these creatures and have been eyeing the bug terrariums with increased astonishment of all these cool critters. I live in the Netherlands and for now we own a cat, mealworms, carnivorous plants, and a few orchids. Sounds like another cool invert would really liven up the place!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smotzer

0001 said:


> Thank you! For sure, this place is huge!
> 
> If I wanted to ask advice on creating a mixed species terrarium, what wiuld be the best subforum to do this in?


Probably in the Insects and Invertebrate forum https://arachnoboards.com/forums/insects-other-invertebrates-arthropods.18/

but as a heads up mixed terrariums generally don’t work well, as individual species care can vary greatly between different orders, families, and genera. but creating a thread in it will yield you information on what specifically will or won’t work together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 0001

Thanks, I appreciate your advice! And I can definitely see how that could be a challenge, learning about all of that is the fun part. Looking forwards to it


----------



## Smotzer

0001 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your advice! And I can definitely see how that could be a challenge, learning about all of that is the fun part. Looking forwards to it


And we have a sometimes very under utilized search function on here by new members, that can be used to find information a lot faster and more self sufficient for learning about care than posting a question and waiting for someone to get back to you. Get to know the search function on here!


----------



## Jess S

Hi Sandy, and all the other new members who've joined recently. Welcome! This is a great forum and there are a lot of friendly people on here like @Smotzer who I see you've already met,  @MrGhostMantis and many more, who'll give you a great welcome and lots of help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## okulto

Hi all. My name is Angel and I am fairly new to the hobby.
I got my first Ts in January 2020 and I've been really enjoying the experience so far. I have a B. emilia, a T. Albopilosum and a T. stirmi.
Looking forward to being part of this great community and learn more about these magnificent creatures.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mgla

I just wanted to be called Mgla as its one of my favourite band. Im new to this hobby and i currently have b.boehmei, b.albopilosum and another albo from Nicaragua, A.Geniculata, L.Parahybanana ,one Asian forest scorpion and couple of Mantis. Im so in love with them  I live in Czech Republic and i am watching a lot of Blogs in youtube about taking care of T's. I discovered this site from one of the blog that im following ''The Dark Den''.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rookiesanewb

Hello!

I'm new in the insect keeping world but have been wanting to keep some for a long, long time. This summer I got the chance to move out and live alone, and now I can keep them without people getting angry or freaked out at me!  

I love LOVE millipedes, and will soon be getting my first T, a curly hair! It's nice to finally be able to talk to like minded people! 

Here, have a picture of my a gigas! Nice to meet ya!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## showofhands

Hello everyone! The pandemic has given me time to explore my own backyard in a deep, detailed way I haven't done since I was a child, which has subsequently re-awoken my childhood fascination with inverts. It has also given me (and surely many people) the opportunity to jump into new hobbies with both feet. Reading through the informative posts on this forum has played a big role in that for me - many thanks to the active contributors and people unafraid to ask questions.

It all started when I obtained half a dozen ghost mantises from mantidkingdom.com earlier this summer and began feeding spiders around the house with excess fruit flies. Since then I have adopted a wayward Steatoda triangulosa and Euagrus chisoseus, both found in my kitchen. Both of these are also tentative ID's so I will be seeking confirmation in the appropriate forums when I have suitable photos to work from. This morning I received my first tarantula: a beautiful little Aphonopelma gabeli from Pinchers and Pokies Exotics. So far I have no regrets: I am really having a blast and the vendors I've dealt with have been wonderful.

Stuff I'd like to have eventually: trapdoors and other mygalomorph spiders, harvestmen, blue death-feigning beetles, and vinegaroons.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nix the Rather Short

-takes deep breath and steps up to the podium-
Hello, my name is Sean, though I usually go by Nix when table-top gaming and/or amongst friends. When I first thought about getting a tarantula as a pet, I then spent between two and three months researching what to expect, what is needed, etc.. as the time drew near where I knew I was going to get one (which then turned into three) I relied rather heavily a friend with my last minute questions.

I currently have a T. albopilosus, a G. pulchra/quirogai, an N. incei, and a C. lividus (which I shouldn't have bought being a beginner.. but the pic was super pretty and it's a cute sling). I will be getting, via mail, P. sazimai, G. iheringi, and an Hapalopus spp. 

it's been just a couple of weeks now and I've successfully housed and fed all of them.. and rehoused the C.lividus when I read that it liked to burrow deep. They all seem.. content? Both the T. albopilosus and N.incei wander about quite a bit before going back into their dens.

While I do have a pic of the C.lividus, under the red light all you really see is a bit fo butt bump and dirt, while the G. pulchra/quirogai was evidently quite stressed from when I bought it and the entire substrate was sopping wet. I got it home, rehoused, and it immediately walled itself into the burrow I made. I then read that they enjoy around 3" of substrate, so I added a little more while being careful not to disturb the 'sling and keep the entrance clear. It's still hiding there.. so...huzzah?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AcidbathTX

Hello people!

I am a prospective new hobbyist located in Texas, looking to get his first tarantula.  Previously an aquarist; I could no longer swing the space and energy cost and so downsized until the fish were all gone.

I have zero experience with arachnids, aside from some marbled orb weavers I would catch in the woods in Alaska as a kid.

I have some reservations about what species I should start with.  I love the appearance and behavior of the chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, but I worry that it may be too fast for me.  I have no interest in handling, I prefer observational pets.

Would a c. cyaneopubescens spiderling be a reasonable first attempt at tarantula keeping? Or am I being too ambitious?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David1981

Hello and good morning from indonesia. 
im an animal keeper coming back from 4 year off 
about 11 years ago after i got married, i breed cornsnakes and kept some tarantulas also. after my 1st kid i stil breed them, but then time was a big problem so i have to choose and i choose family 
now 2 new human pets later, and beter time management study , im starting again in the hobby, and started off with tarantulas last year and since couple of months ago with scorpions.

now i have 22 different species of tarantulas. and 11 species of scorpions and soon to be more  

not mentioning some that i still keep since back then : a ball python, 8 aligator snapping turtles, a common snapping turtle, 2 malayan boxturtle.  2 redeared sliders, a sulcata tortoise, some birds and a dog 

i already been around here for some time and now its time to introduce my self i guess 

cheers !

i can put the list of my tarantulas and scorpions later on in the right thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

David1981 said:


> i can put the list of my tarantulas and scorpions later on in the right thread


Your profile has a field for this under "My Inverts & Other Pets."


----------



## ikeywill

good day to all!

Hi! my name is Erwin and I am new to this hobby of keeping tarantula. I got influenced from my cousin seeing how fascinating his T's are. I said to myself I'll just try a few and ended buying 6 different t's during the time of pandemic and now I have added 2 more species and I am not stopping yet. Hopefully my wife will just let me have as much as I can afford. Anyways happy keeping everyone and keep safe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sarah23

Hi! I'm new to the hobby, and to arachnoboards! I have an Avicularia Avicularia named jellybean, and I am hoping to start a collection! I've Had jellybean for almost a year now, and I'm hoping to start a collection with my friend, who also happens to love spiders! I don't know any other hobbyists, and I'm so excited to be able to interact with other people who love tarantulas! I'm so happy to be here, and I'm excited to be in a group that can help me become a better tarantula owner! Have a wonderful day!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Goboldlyjumping

Hello!

I'm a partially-reformed arachnophobe turned salticidae enthusiast and tarantula admirer. I have a Phidippus Audax that hopped into my life not too long ago that I'm still in the courtship phase of them trusting that I'm not some evil giant with and trying to crush - in the most metaphorical sense - being its owner before I go into the deep end of having a house full of eight-legged beings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sarah23

KitsInvertsVa said:


> Hey everyone I just started keeping tarantulas this year even though I should have started last year, ants are my main hobby since they are easy to take care of and you can catch queens outside to start your collection but that’s only because one day I was watch g exotic lairs and I saw a ants Canada video which made me just get caught up in all the ant keeping and stuff I never decided to get a tarantula until now because they cost, I figured out my local pet store which wasn’t a chain pet store had a avicularia avicularia which I heard was a good beginner I did my research and because I kept ants and i just literally spent good money just on some harvester ants I got a avic now here we are I have a avic now which was very hard to get since my mom hates spiders and she just ate her first meal in her new home yesterday and she ate again today which is around three crickets already she is in a big enclosure which I will probably never have to rehouse her out of because it’s huge for her, well it’s great to finally be a tarantula keeper.
> 
> -Cam
> Thanks!


That's awesome! Same here actually! I owned ants, and then a little while after they died (very sadly, because my dad wouldn't let me open the enclosure to take the dead ones out, and it eventually effected the whole colony. Don't ask me why he wouldn't let me take the dead ones out, there was no logic in that decision) I was like, "Wait, what am I thinking, why don't I just get a tarantula!", Not knowing that it's actually a hobby (at the time), and then it took my a few years to convince my arachnophob mother to let me get one. I too got an avicularia avicularia! I've had him for about a year now, but it doesn't feel like it's been that long. He's about to molt for the second time (his name is Jellybean ), and I'm so excited!!! Anyway, sorry for the paragraph, just thought that was cool 
My mom's favorite fraze when seeing a spider is "Ew, that's a big one... Let's squish it!", And then I grab it before she can 



ShyDee37 said:


> Whoa! That’s impressive!!! #goals
> 
> 4 daughters, that’s tough! Girls are much more difficult than boys, so much sass! Haha (but also super fun!) My oldest daughter and my niece I raised are both out of the house, two down, two to go haha - and 4 boys.


That's great! I want to have 21 kids, (mostly adopted, I don't think I could give birth to that many children ) when I get older, but that may be a bit ambitious...  It's awesome that you have a bug lover though! The wide world of bugs, insects, and of course arachnids is so fascinating!



Songbirdsingz said:


> Hey guys! My name is Jacob. I am 26. I live in Alabama, USA. I was a LONG time arachnophobe. I eventually started learning about insects and arachnids and joined a big group on Facebook that studies entomology. I eventually started to overcome my arachnid fear about a year ago. A few weeks ago I decided I would try raising a T after weeks of research. I picked up a Pink-Toe (avic avic) named Thundara. I have handled her and she is extremely docile and amazing. She's my profile pic! Anyway I am super new to arachnoboards and a new Tarantula hobbyist. If any other newbies wanna be friends hmu! We can learn together! Welcome to all!


That's so great that you overcame your fear! I too have a avicularia avicularia! They are so gentle and docile! I am also new, got my avic in December, 2019. Nice to meet you!

I read other replies, and now I feel like I didn't give enough information , so:
My name is Sarah, but I go by Abby (no one knows why), I'm 17, a christian, an artist (just for fun), I make and sell jewelry (a business I started), I work at a horse ranch full of horses that love kicking each other (definitely safe), and I have another job (cuz why not). I'm unnaturally flexible, which seems to freak people out. When I was little, my mom would dress me up in dresses and white tights, and I would proceed to sit in the mud and look for little creepy crawley friends . I have always loved bugs, but I think what pushed me to get a T (and convince my mother to let me get one, because she was NOT a fan [she is now ]) was my friend, who thought he loved bugs(and arachnids) more than me (because he is delusional), has a bug collection (dead bugs) and he said that proved he loved them more, so I proceeded to have a living collection (I also have several black widows in my freezer to turn into resin jewelry). I have a doggo aswell (pointer, black lab mix named shadow) because doggos are great, and I don't have a horse because A. I live in northern California (bay area), and 2. Horses are a pain, unlike Tarantulas, and are extremely expensive, as one might imagine. And... I think that's it, besides what I put in the first comment above about my avicularia avicularia (Jellybean). Thanks whoever took the time to read all that!!!
My avic and doggo:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Benjaminn

Hi, my name is Ben I’m 15 years old from Canada and I’ve been keeping tarantulas for 6 and a half years now. I got my first tarantula ( MM A. braunshauseni ) when I was just 9 years old. I now have over 30 animals including both New World and Old World tarantulas, True spiders, Scorpions as well as some reptiles. I plan on doing this for my whole life as just a hobby as well as to educate people about them. I would hopefully like to have a public facility with displays of tons of different species of arachnids and reptiles. Maybe I’ll even make a carrier out of this in some way.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## lolthqueen

Hi, I’m Fiona from northern Colorado! I am very new to arachnid husbandry, I just recently adopted an a. avicularia who I believe actually to be a sp. blue velvet color variant! She just molted today and her name is Octavia, I also have a brachypelma. Whether she is a humorii or a smithi is yet to be determined but her name is Hestia! I’m excited to learn new things on this forum, and for you guys to check out Octavia and Hestia and other spiders I end up adopting too! I’m almost positive they are both females so I can’t wait to live a happy long life with these girls, and add new ones to the family!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EmiM

Hey, I'm Emily, a new keeper here and previous arachnophobe.  T's had always fascinated me but I felt my fear of spiders would hold me back, used some homegrown CBT to help me get over that fear and here I am!  Let my example prove that anyone can get over their phobias if they work hard enough.  Currently the owner of a young avic avic, whom I have creatively named Pink Toe, which I am suspecting to be male, but I'll have to wait to check for sure.  Anyways, happy to be here joining you all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SpTimoteo

Hello everyone!

I’m Timo and I live in Pueblo CO USA. I’m 100% a noob to keeping Ts, and have my first 6 slings coming this week!

I’m here to learn from other keepers, find other keepers in my area, and to look for more Ts to buy! Thanks for being a thing that exists, and for the wealth of information you all share.
M

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aline

Hello ! 
I have been on Arachnoboards for many years but have never introduced myself...
I am a Brazilian biologist and I've worked in an Arachnid lab for a few years. Got into the spider lab first year of my undergrad, always loved spiders. I did all kinds of spider work/research.
Changed for a while to bats... and then to science education in museums. I had an opportunity to work with a spider exhibit in the museum I was working for last year, and it really brought back the spark in my relationship with spiders! I had the amazing experience of taking care of the spiders from the exhibit.
Currently have 4 spiders at home: an Hapalopus sp. Columbia large, a Grammostola rosea and 2 jumpers (P. audax).
And I really love all the discussions here on Arachnoboards !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vanessa

Aline said:


> Hello !


Hi Aline, it is Vanessa from the Canadian Arachnid group on FB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabe137

Hello, im Gabriel. I've always had a fascination with spiders when I was a kid and have just re-sparked my interest in arachnids. I currently have collected around 5 spiders and am hoping to get a jumping spider and a Tarantula in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sanso

Hi all,

24 yo girl from the Netherlands and have been keeping tarantulas/spiders for quite a few years now.
Went on a break for a year or so with no tarantulas at all and now starting again.

First tarantulas I wanted after the break where M. Balfouri. I did have set up a communal in the past successfull and doing that now again. Bought 12 slings first molt for about a year ago and they are still all alive and are in their adult colours now, still growing very fast! Absolutely love this species.

I also own a Sicarius which I love and last week when I was in a store I saw the most beautiful B. Albipolosum so had to get her haha. Never thought I would own a Brachypelma ever again since I mostly owned old worlds but this individual was just to good not to get 

Also got a couple (1.1) spinifers together for a while.

So that’s it,currently looking to upscale the collection once more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jess S

sanso said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 24 yo girl from the Netherlands and have been keeping tarantulas/spiders for quite a few years now.
> Went on a break for a year or so with no tarantulas at all and now starting again.
> 
> First tarantulas I wanted after the break where M. Balfouri. I did have set up a communal in the past successfull and doing that now again. Bought 12 slings first molt for about a year ago and they are still all alive and are in their adult colours now, still growing very fast! Absolutely love this species.
> 
> I also own a Sicarius which I love and last week when I was in a store I saw the most beautiful B. Albipolosum so had to get her haha. Never thought I would own a Brachypelma ever again since I mostly owned old worlds but this individual was just to good not to get
> 
> Also got a couple (1.1) spinifers together for a while.
> 
> So that’s it,currently looking to upscale the collection once more


Welcome! You will be delighted to know you still haven't got a Brachypelma, cos there was a revision and curly hairs are now called Tlitocatl albopilosus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bobbibink

Hello  

53 yo upstate New Yorker. I was on this site years ago and found my way back.  I’ve been keeping T’s for 11 years— nothing more rewarding than raising itsy-bitsy translucent slings to full grown fuzz balls w fangs!  I recently acquired a yearling a.chalcodes and a teenie tiny a.geniculata.

  I have a female g. rosea/ female b. emelia/ a female t. vagans

My g. rosea was a rescue/—abandoned and left in a shitty moldy dank enclosure— outside!  In the Fall!  When a friend called me about her there was no hesitation.  So happy to have her (Tilda) and she looks so much better, healthier and is as calm as pillow.

Hello

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GlitchSixxle

yo im Blair, recently ordered an lp and my avicularia purpurea i live in Georgia and I love these doods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CritterFriendly

Hey guys, my name is Kurt. I reside in Northwest Louisiana and have always had a knack and passion for everything outdoors. I am looking to get a couple T's in the future seeing as I have only started keeping this past few months. I caught a big H. Antelucana and needed a definite ID, which is how I found this forum. I have a handful of acres I manage with fruit trees and vines as well as the garden area so there is no shortage of encounters waiting to happen. I have since caught a few more Wolfies and Jumpers and built some solid little enclosures for them. I am absolutely hooked and look forward to continue reading, researching, and learning. Thank you all for the help you have shared thus far and I hope to be able to return the favor for others new to the hobby or simply looking for quick info or ID.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fkirby46

Hello, All...I am doing this a bit backward...  I have found spiders in my kitchen and they are now my pets.  That means that instead of having my hands wrapped in spider web when I turn on the water to do the dishes, I now have 3 Amazon "containment units" and two small glass canning jars, each with a separate spider.  These are common house spiders and are giving me a lot of interesting things to watch. " Not bored " LOL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poor Pauly

Hello,

Lifelong critter keeper, last hobby was aquarium and now I have the time to pursue another interest, keeping T's. I currently do not own any, still doing my research. I am not looking for a pet T but to get into collecting, breeding and creating habitats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graziafiore

Hi, I'm fairly new to the hobby.

I did a fair bit of research in the community before buying my first tarantula ( for the kids lol) she is an A. Seemmani about 4 years old from what the seller told me. 
I'm going to be buying two slings from a different variety.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## robin8eye

Hey You creepy crawly fans!
my name is robin and ive been into spiders for a long time! i am into skateboarding, nature hikes, and BUGS N SPIDERZZZ! i found this forum after looking up spider stuff lol. i would love to own my own spider one day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blacklight Hunter

Hey! I'm a long time member from the early 2000's and I haven't been around for a while.  Apparently my account was deleted?  Anyway I made a new account.  Still into scorpions and Tarantulas, but mostly herps.  I have a Red Knee (10yrs) AZ blond (20yrs) California Ebony (20yrs) and a xwalxwal that I just found recently.  Only pet scorpion currently is a S. vachoni.  I'm more into finding new localities of scorpions than keeping them as pets.  If you're in San Diego hit me up to got blacklighing together!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ThatOneGuyInAus

Well, I am a male, (you don't have to know my age) I love insects and arachnids and reptiles (all my friends but my two closest think I'm mentally insane? Who knew keeping arachnids would cause so much chaos?) I have two marbled scorpions and I am a stalker. (you don't need to know the rest)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## camcam666

I've had a full grown A. seemanni for about six months and purchased a G. pulchripes in late August.  I'm here to learn all the things to make sure my Ts are happy and healthy.  My A. seemanni has a big fat butt and turned down a cricket today and my G. pulchripes sling ate two tiny pre-killed crickets today.  Learning a little more each day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

camcam666 said:


> I've had a full grown A. seemanni for about six months and purchased a G. pulchripes in late August.  I'm here to learn all the things to make sure my Ts are happy and healthy.  My A. seemanni has a big fat butt and turned down a cricket today and my G. pulchripes sling ate two tiny pre-killed crickets today.  Learning a little more each day.


Welcome @camcam666 ! Wishing you luck in this fun hobby    Keep learning!


----------



## Bananas

Hey all! I'm a miscellaneous critter enthusiast who just got her first scorpion! I have had a c. Cyanopubescens before and one day aspire to have a g pulchra and a curly hair. I'm falling short finding information on scorpions  so here I am hoping for some input. I'm a transplant to the southern US enjoying warm weather and more space than we had up north in the great big NYC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherito

My name is Sherry and I am from Maine. I have loved spiders my whole life and about 30+ years ago got my first T. She had been passed down through several people before I got her so I was never sure of her age and species, I think she was a Texas Brown Tarantula (Aphonopelma hentzi). I had her for about 10 years before she passed away and because of the law changes restricting the ownership of any T without special permits in Maine, I did not own another one until a few weeks ago. Maine finally decided to allow 3 species of T's without a permit. I have a Grammostola rosea sling and I am so excited to have her (I am hopeful it is a female). I have named her Charlotte and although she is only about 1", I am looking forward to many years with her and watching her grow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chambord

Howdy everyone! I'm actually on the mantid forum a lot more often, but I've been looking to branch out and learn some more about arachnids, I'll probably watching rather than participating for a while until I decide on a species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Welcome @Chambord and @Sherito !! 
you’ve joined a great site!!!

And sherito can you please explain this law?? I have never heard of this before? Do any of the surrounding states also have similar laws that restrict tarantula keeping? I had not heard of this before and was considering moving back up north.


----------



## norma1106

Hi Everyone my name is Norma, I’m from the uk.
I have recently bought my first ever T, which is a lasiodora parahybana. Just bought a brachypelma kahlenbergi sling too. I’ve been looking through the topics which have helped me loads, so thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S

norma1106 said:


> Hi Everyone my name is Norma, I’m from the uk.
> I have recently bought my first ever T, which is a lasiodora parahybana. Just bought a brachypelma kahlenbergi sling too. I’ve been looking through the topics which have helped me loads, so thank you.


Lovely species to start with. Hope you enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## norma1106

Jess S said:


> Lovely species to start with. Hope you enjoy the forum


Hi Jess. 
yes absolutely loving the forum, Thank you.
It took me months to make sure I definitely wanted to start with. She escaped last week from her enclosure overnight, managed to find her and rehouse her into something more secure lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lawlies

Hi everyone! I've been lurking around here for quite some time now. I have two tiny slings that I purchased in June, a B. smithi who's name is Chappie and a T. albo who's name is Hydra. Right now I'm on the hunt to further my collection!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HappyHoppyRachel

Hi All, My Name is Rachel, Part Time Lurker, Full Time Spider admirer. 
I've got a friend who told me I should join so I can see all the cute pictures you might know her, Cororon. 
I love all Spiders but my favourite is the Jumping Spider, so expressive, full of character & wonder. 
We named them Hoppies, I think she did... well she told me they are called "Hoppande spindel" In Swedish.
Eh, Cute regardless  

Nice to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## Tarantulafeets

Hello! I finally decided to make an account now after a few weeks of lurking. I have a big female LP (my first t), 2 t albos, and 1 T vagans. Hoping to expand the collection!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mastermind 50

Hello everyone! My name is Diego, I am 14 yrs old. (I don't want to say my address for security purposes)
I was interested in bugs and invertebrates since I was like 6, so I started catching, identifying, and then releasing many bugs in my garden until my parents got me 2 tarantulas as a present for improving in online school. They got me a Tliltocatl Albopilosum, and a Grammostola Pulchripes, they are both about a year old according to the seller. I am only starting this hobby now so pls go easy on me if I ask any basic questions, because the only info I got about caring for these 2 T's are from YouTube. I also plan on expanding my collection in the years to come and I hope that I can take care of all of the creatures that I plan to keep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beardedfraggle

Hey guys, 

I thought I would re introduce myself

I haven't been on here in a while. 

I have 15 Tarantulas, 1 tailless whip scorpion and 1 centipede. 

I have just recently got a 5 x P Regalis communal to add to the collection. 

The P. Regalis Ts are around 3cm leg length. 

I'm From Scotlands west coast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jess S

Mastermind 50 said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Diego, I am 14 yrs old. (I don't want to say my address for security purposes)
> I was interested in bugs and invertebrates since I was like 6, so I started catching, identifying, and then releasing many bugs in my garden until my parents got me 2 tarantulas as a present for improving in online school. They got me a Tliltocatl Albopilosum, and a Grammostola Pulchripes, they are both about a year old according to the seller. I am only starting this hobby now so pls go easy on me if I ask any basic questions, because the only info I got about caring for these 2 T's are from YouTube. I also plan on expanding my collection in the years to come and I hope that I can take care of all of the creatures that I plan to keep.


Welcome to the forum!  We are a friendly bunch of people, so don't be worried about asking any questions.

If you're worried that you may be lacking some knowledge in caring for your new tarantulas, then congratulations!  The fact you are questioning yourself shows that you are intelligent and willing to learn.

I'd really suggest that you start a thread showing photos of your tarantulas in their enclosures, and ask people to give you tips on any improvements that you could make.

Hope you enjoy the hobby and this forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mastermind 50

Jess S said:


> Welcome to the forum!  We are a friendly bunch of people, so don't be worried about asking any questions.
> 
> If you're worried that you may be lacking some knowledge in caring for your new tarantulas, then congratulations!  The fact you are questioning yourself shows that you are intelligent and willing to learn.
> 
> I'd really suggest that you start a thread showing photos of your tarantulas in their enclosures, and ask people to give you tips on any improvements that you could make.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the hobby and this forum.


Thank you. I will post pics in a bit

these are my two T's, the first is my female T. Albopilosum, and the second one is my unsexed G. Pulchripes. I keep them both in similar 10 gallon enclosures.


----------



## joe113

Newbie here, learning the ropes. I‘ve kept reptiles and amphibians since the 80s but started keeping tarantulas this year. I have a feeling I’ll be on the sexing boards a lot since I have several unsexed species. Then I’ll start working on matching them 2021.
so far I have
2 Arizona blondes 1 adult 1 sling
3 adult Goliath bird eaters
1 pink toe adult 
1 suntiger young adult
1 ornamental baboon adult 
2 king baboon with a third on the way, all slings 
2 Costa Rican Zebras 1 adult 1 sling
1 cobalt blue young adult 
2 Mexican red knee sub-adults 
1 rose hair sling
1 fireleg sub adult 
1 Brazilian black sling with a second sling on the way 
1 Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird Eater sling 

and I think that’s pretty much all of the for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

joe113 said:


> Newbie here, learning the ropes. I‘ve kept reptiles and amphibians since the 80s but started keeping tarantulas this year. I have a feeling I’ll be on the sexing boards a lot since I have several unsexed species. Then I’ll start working on matching them 2021.
> so far I have
> 2 Arizona blondes 1 adult 1 sling
> 3 adult Goliath bird eaters
> 1 pink toe adult
> 1 suntiger young adult
> 1 ornamental baboon adult
> 2 king baboon with a third on the way, all slings
> 2 Costa Rican Zebras 1 adult 1 sling
> 1 cobalt blue young adult
> 2 Mexican red knee sub-adults
> 1 rose hair sling
> 1 fireleg sub adult
> 1 Brazilian black sling with a second sling on the way
> 1 Brazilian Salmon Pink Bird Eater sling
> 
> and I think that’s pretty much all of the for now.


Welcome to the hobby!! Word of suggestion start learning and using the scientific Latin nomenclature! Common names, are commonly wrong! And if you ever need help sexing we will need to know the exact name of the species and you will too if you want to breed! Again welcome to AB and the hobby, may you enjoy it like the rest of us!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joe113

Alright, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HonzaBorder

Hi gentlemen !
My name is Jan Benda and I am from the Czech Republic. I'm just starting with spiders and I'm looking for information and advice. So far, I own one Phidippus regius.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant

HonzaBorder said:


> Hi gentlemen !
> My name is Jan Benda and I am from the Czech Republic. I'm just starting with spiders and I'm looking for information and advice. So far, I own one Phidippus regius.


Welcome!  Jumping spiders are great.


----------



## HdLazarus

Hey Guys,
Names Gabriel from San Antonio,TX and I just recently got back into the hobby after a long hiatus. Used to use this site a lot in the past but finally decided to make an account after so long, looking forward to interacting with you all in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fiendish foe

My name’s Alex. I live in north Texas, I’ve been in the invert hobby for 3 years now. I started out trying to raise feeders and now I’m obsessed with isopods. I used to lurk here a lot but realized it’d be better to make an account.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

fiendish foe said:


> My name’s Alex. I live in north Texas, I’ve been in the invert hobby for 3 years now. I started out trying to raise feeders and now I’m obsessed with isopods. I used to lurk here a lot but realized it’d be better to make an account.


Welcome @fiendish foe !! Glad you decided to make an account! I’m sure your experience with isopods works be welcomed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## fiendish foe

Smotzer said:


> Welcome @fiendish foe !! Glad you decided to make an account! I’m sure your experience with isopods works be welcomed!


Thank you, it’s been a joy learning about them, I just regret not picking them up and not joining sooner.


----------



## Smotzer

fiendish foe said:


> Thank you, it’s been a joy learning about them, I just regret not picking them up and not joining sooner.


Well your in it now and now you’re a member so enjoy!! I’m in Texas too outside of SA! 
There’s a guy near me who’s breeding and selling a lot of isopods now! Haven’t picked any up but saw all the colonies he’s got going a couple months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarymst

my name is taymst (you can call my tiramisu as well if you'd like) and i'm new to spiders in general after having a fear of them for my entire life. looking to get over that fear with learning more about them and eventually making a decision to get one.  my SO has three that i've been trying to get closer to in prep for this and i'm excited (and nervous!) to learn more!


----------



## Reyes

Ayo, It’s me from beetle forum.


----------



## GinaLM

Hi people,

I am new to the hobby, I spent a lot of time reading and researching before I made my first purchase. I currently have seven Ts. Three grown on slings/juvies and four slings.
A. geniculata 
L. klugi
N. chromatus
N. tripepii
T. albopilosum
T. kahlenbergi
T. vagans

I do have four more due to arrive next week, which I must say I'm really looking forward to.
C. versicolor
C. cyaneopubescens
D. pentaloris
N. incei gold

I have just started (hopefully) my own colony of red runners.  Fingers crossed that they are successful as getting good quality feeders locally has been quite dificult. I am starting to feel like Tom Moran and a couple of others are almost family!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantine8875

hello all,
New to the board and have a 1 year old grammastola pulchripes. Have learned alot from tom's and tarantula collective and just here to learn more and probably start expanding my family lol.
Also have reptiles and 4 legged fur babies running around the house!


----------



## Smotzer

Constantine8875 said:


> hello all,
> New to the board and have a 1 year old grammastola pulchripes. Have learned alot from tom's and tarantula collective and just here to learn more and probably start expanding my family lol.
> Also have reptiles and 4 legged fur babies running around the house!


Welcome to AB!! You will find a wealth of information here, more than anywhere else! Enjoy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 8 legged

Hello everyone,
I'm Simon from Germany and I'm happy to have found you. Please forgive my retarded English, but it ist a few years ago since i learned it in school.
In 2001 I had a male B. vagans and started a successful breeding attempt with a friend. Then came the job, the family and the house, so I gave up the hobby. Now I'm in my early 40s and felt into the hobby again (for the benefit of my children ). I currently have a small population of 20 tarantulas and 2 jumping spiders (of course there is still place for more!). I also keep some local spiders.
Professionally I work in the medical field, musically I've been into metal since my childhood, with films and books I like primitive horror - to put it briefly: I fulfill some clichés  ...
In contrast to then, it has become really easy to get spiders, terrariums and the necessary accessories. The sources of information have also expanded massively, or the knowledge from the past is in part already outdated ...
I am glad to have contact with the 8-legged creatures again and look forward to a lively exchange in this forum!
I used the Corona thing to set up a small homepage. It is still in the starting blocks and is nothing special. Anyone who wants can come and visit. Criticism is welcome, I just kept the page in English and so far nobody has proofread it 
Here is the name of the page:
8-legged.com

Kind regards,

Simon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poison tongue

Hello fellow arachnid enthusiasts,

My name is Ben and I've loved spiders ever since I watched Charlotte's Web as a boy.  I never had real opportunity to keep spiders as my mother wouldn't allow it nor would my first wife. My current wife gave me the go ahead so I'm slowly building my T collection.

So far I've accumulated several Ts purchased online and from a local monthly Herp show in Columbus. I also have started collecting a few local spiders, as people will bring them to me knowing my affection for them.

I look forwards to creating relationships and swapping information.

On a side note: My wild caught Tiger Wolf Spider (tigrosa aspersa) surprised me by spinning an egg sac a few days ago <edit>

Cheers


----------



## invinciblewhale

Hi everyone!
My name is Amelia, from Spokane Washington (but I live in NYC now). During the pandemic I've been spending time in Washington and Idaho and New York kind of equally. I just turned 36.

I am interested in keeping live inverts in bioactive terrariums and also pinning dead ones. I have a bunch of millipedes, isopods, cherry shrimp, and one Chilean rose female tarantula. I also love beetles 

Fun fact: I somehow spelled my username wrong. it should be Invinciblewhale... oh well *facepalm*

Thanks for letting me join - I may post from time to time. Looking forward to learning from everyone here.
Best,
Amelia

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aphonopelmapaloma

Hi everyone, 

My name is Paloma. I live in Southern California. I am a newbie. I have only been looking through Arachnoboards to learn more info on my T’s and how to care for them. I finally decided to register today! I now have a total of 10 tarantulas. I’m new here and I don’t do much of these discussion board things so please forgive me if I miss some protocols

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrDeranged

invinciblewhale said:


> Fun fact: I somehow spelled my username wrong. it should be Invinciblewhale... oh well *facepalm*


Fixed it for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## inki

hi, im inki! i've been lurking on here - mostly advice threads - for maybe 2 years now, thought it was time to actually join haha, even if it's just so i can actually view pics.

been keeping inverts for 3 years now, always looking to increase my knowledge (and collection)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laksman

Hola everybody, grettings from the Andean mountains of Peru, Imaynalla !! 

I guess the Tarantulas themselves pushed me to register on your forum to get to know them a bit better... I am living in the cloud-forest nearby Machu Picchu, in a house that was abandonned for about 40 years. Coming back living here, the place was invaded of Tarantulas, and regulary they surprised me hidding somewhere in the house. Yesterday I found one in my bed sheets going to sleep for example... 

Usually my first reaction, based on fear and ignorance , is to intend to kill them, even if sometimes I capturing them in a jar to move them away. Well I guess I will create another post to present my situation and asking for your help to know them better. I rather prefer not killing them of course, but wont let them invade our living spaces and threatening our security !

I am vegetarian, animal friendly, 33 yo french expat in Peru (about 6 years now), straight edge punk hardcore older kid now living in eco-community and practicing a spiritual path based on the Krsna counciouness and the ancestral wisdom of the Red Path of Americas. Looking forward to exchange with you ! 

Adiwa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dwightb

Name is Dwight. I have a granddaughter that is interested in tarantulas! I am here to help her learn a much as we can about them. She has a young  Aphonopelma hentzi that i caught for her. If her interest stays and this one works out, we will move her up a notch spider wise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lu Ballz

What's good everyone!? I'm Luey.  I've been keeping T's for a little over 2 years and decided to create an account due to my growing interest and collection.
I currently have 10 and a Pandinus Imperator. The first was Tliltocatl Hamorii from a local repticon. A year later I ordered 3 slings <edit>: Aphonopelma Chalcodes, Tliltocatl Albopilosus & Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens. This passed weekend I picked up 6 more from <edit> at the local show: Grammistola Rosea, Grammistola Pulchripes x2 (one was a freebie), Caribena Versicolor, Dolicothele Diamantinensis, and a Tliltocatl Albopilosus as another freebie.
I'm a noob, I know... But I'm an obsessive researcher before and after getting into anything. Sorry this was a crazy long intro but I'm pretty excited to be a part of this community and forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justanotherTkeeper

Laksman said:


> Hola everybody, grettings from the Andean mountains of Peru, Imaynalla !!
> 
> I guess the Tarantulas themselves pushed me to register on your forum to get to know them a bit better... I am living in the cloud-forest nearby Machu Picchu, in a house that was abandonned for about 40 years. Coming back living here, the place was invaded of Tarantulas, and regulary they surprised me hidding somewhere in the house. Yesterday I found one in my bed sheets going to sleep for example...
> 
> Usually my first reaction, based on fear and ignorance , is to intend to kill them, even if sometimes I capturing them in a jar to move them away. Well I guess I will create another post to present my situation and asking for your help to know them better. I rather prefer not killing them of course, but wont let them invade our living spaces and threatening our security !
> 
> I am vegetarian, animal friendly, 33 yo french expat in Peru (about 6 years now), straight edge punk hardcore older kid now living in eco-community and practicing a spiritual path based on the Krsna counciouness and the ancestral wisdom of the Red Path of Americas. Looking forward to exchange with you !
> 
> Adiwa!


Welcome fellow vegetarian!


----------



## jamie2112

I signed up nearly a month ago but I never introduced myself! My name is Jamie, I'm 23 years old and I recently welcomed a T. albopilosus into my home. My interests include music and cars. I love classic rock, doom metal, black metal, and death metal. My favorite band is Rush!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kwiggy

Hello all, my name is Kenya  
I'm not gonna list the habitants of the zoo here in detail but it ranges from dogs to snakes to rodents, and now tarantulas. As a reptile enthusiast, I can't believe it took me so long to start keeping T's. I already have all the substrate and decor and a temp controlled room. Now you're telling me I can make lots of tiny enclosures and that they're all even less maintenance than my snakes? I've already got 7, 4 more in transit. The addiction launches quickly. 
I also care for a human child all by myself, which, 10/10 highest maintenance critter I house. Much cheaper alternatives!
I reside in the hot and dry Las Vegas valley in Nevada. Hope to see y'all around if we ever get an actual Reptile Nation expo going again (thanks COVID-19).



kwiggy said:


> Hello all, my name is Kenya
> I'm not gonna list the habitants of the zoo here in detail but it ranges from dogs to snakes to rodents, and now tarantulas. As a reptile enthusiast, I can't believe it took me so long to start keeping T's. I already have all the substrate and decor and a temp controlled room. Now you're telling me I can make lots of tiny enclosures and that they're all even less maintenance than my snakes? I've already got 7, 4 more in transit. The addiction launches quickly.
> I also care for a human child all by myself, which, 10/10 highest maintenance critter I house. Much cheaper alternatives!
> I reside in the hot and dry Las Vegas valley in Nevada. Hope to see y'all around if we ever get an actual Reptile Nation expo going again (thanks COVID-19).


Just kidding, bought three more at a local shop. Ones the online order comes in I'll be at 14 total. It's not my fault!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frogdaddy

kwiggy said:


> Just kidding, bought three more at a local shop. Ones the online order comes in I'll be at 14 total. It's not my fault!


Gettin' Kwiggy wit it. 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Padwix

Hello all! I'm Paul from Atlanta, Georgia. I'm just getting into keeping, having gotten a Brachypelma Boehmei a few days ago. My knowledge about spiders is trivial at best, though I find arachnids very fascinating and great fun to learn about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Malum Argenteum

Hi, I'm John.  I've been breeding a handful of herps -- a few common species of geckos, some less common colubrids, locality rosy boas, and a few others -- for about ten years, and have gotten pretty deep into dart frogs for the last couple years.  There are noticeable similarities between the focus of serious (≠ famous) Dendrobatid keepers and what I can see here from serious T keepers (animal-centered husbandry, KISS enclosures, disdain toward show-offs of various types) that makes the idea of keeping Ts seem familiar and welcoming.  

I recently acquired a _C. versicolor _(in pre-molt, so a little stressful to a novice keeper), and I'm attracted to some of the smaller NW terrestrials, and many of the NW arboreals (Avics and former Avics), that I've seen. It will be fun to see how preferences change once I learn about T personalities.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrNrdy

Hello there, My name is Don, and I came across this site when looking up information on jumping spiders. The reason being is my wife knew I was interested in the little buggers, and she has ordered me a female Phidippus Regius. About 15 years ago I used to keep several species of tarantulas, and over the years as they eventually expired from old age. I never replaced them as life and time got in the way. I always enjoyed interacting with them, and my children found them interesting and prevented them from being scared of insects of any type. I thought that to be a side benefit. Although they were fairly common types, Pink toe, Curly hair, Rose Hair, etc. They all had unique personalities. and would regularly come out of their hides if they noticed me nearby messing about. Some just would look at you, and my pink toe, in particular, could not wait to crawl up my arm and set on my shoulder. Now that I have fewer activities to go do, and working at home full time, along with my love of photography, This seemed like the perfect time to have a new tiny friend! I am looking forward to her arrival, and have already picked out a great spot for her enclosure. The best part is my wife is on board because she thinks they have the cutest faces ever. So that means I may have a varied collection in the coming months. When spring comes back in Arizona I will be out in my yard here in Phoenix, and perhaps traveling a bit to see if I can find some of the local varieties here in the Southwest. I know I have seen them around, so I will try to plant the most inviting habitats possible. Anyway, Looking forward to reading through the forums, and maybe get some local sourcing tips from others in the valley or greater AZ area. See you in the threads!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rayneworld

Hi, my name is Rayne, I'm 21 and am working on graduating college. In the past I've worked at a greenhouse and a daycare. I have a lot of experience with plants due to a 2 year high school program I was in, in which I pretty much just worked at a greenhouse half a day. I love watching nature documentaries and learning about animals, and spiders are no exception. I've owned a bearded dragon and hedgehog in the past, but right now I have a ball python, corn snake, and of course some T's. I just have a Curly Rose Hair (brachypelma albopilosum, or is it called a Tliltocatl albopilosus now?) and a Arizona blonde (Aphonopelma chalcodes). I'm constantly fighting off the urge to buy more, so maybe I'll add some more NWs soon. Honestly, Exotics Lair on YouTube got me into loving tarantulas. I love going to a reptile show in my area and browsing what T's the people there sell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Rayneworld said:


> Hi, my name is Rayne, I'm 21 and am working on graduating college. In the past I've worked at a greenhouse and a daycare. I have a lot of experience with plants due to a 2 year high school program I was in, in which I pretty much just worked at a greenhouse half a day. I love watching nature documentaries and learning about animals, and spiders are no exception. I've owned a bearded dragon and hedgehog in the past, but right now I have a ball python, corn snake, and of course some T's. I just have a Curly Rose Hair (brachypelma albopilosum, or is it called a Tliltocatl albopilosus now?) and a Arizona blonde (Aphonopelma chalcodes). I'm constantly fighting off the urge to buy more, so maybe I'll add some more NWs soon. Honestly, Exotics Lair on YouTube got me into loving tarantulas. I love going to a reptile show in my area and browsing what T's the people there sell.


Welcome Rayne to AB. Im a greenhouse/plant guy too! Enjoy AB and learn learn learn, youre in the best place to do so!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renyer

Hello, my name is Jess and i'm from the USA. I have been terrified of spiders for my whole life, but i'm working on it. My new advancement is keeping a jumping spider so i can learn to enjoy their cuteness. my other pets are 2 gerbils and a cat. Hopping onto the forums for advice while i learn to love my new 8 legged friend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smotzer

Renyer said:


> Hello, my name is Jess and i'm from the USA. I have been terrified of spiders for my whole life, but i'm working on it. My new advancement is keeping a jumping spider so i can learn to enjoy their cuteness. my other pets are 2 gerbils and a cat. Hopping onto the forums for advice while i learn to love my new 8 legged friend.


Welcome Jess I hope you learn to love arachnids the way we do!! Enjoy AB!!


----------



## sodaspider

Hello,

I'm Sid (she/they). I'm a college zoology + philosophy major with a huge passion for invertebrates, particularly spiders. I can see myself working with arachnids for (hopefully) the rest of or a great part of my life. I currently have a double digit number of arachnids and am evolving as a beginner. I hope to gain new knowledge by being a part of this website. I also do independent research at my university with Lepidoptera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bethc37

Hi all! New here, and to the tarantula hobby. I also have jumpers, a vinegaroon, and a small
Hissing cockroach colony. (Along with several reptiles.)
I have 5 T’s, and am excited to add to my collection.

thanks for having me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlynntheT

Hellooo, the names Flynn. I come from California USA. I LOVE Tarantulas, absolutely m
y favorite animal by FAR. Ive had an interest in arachnids my whole life but I just finally bought myself a Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens.Yes Yes, I know the GBB is not really a beginner species, but my friend has one and I've been helping her take care of one for a while. Anyhow I really love Tarantulas and hope to meet some of you and get some more babys soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Happy Jumping Spiders Ire

Hey guys! I'm new here. I'm from Poland and I came to Ireland 5 years ago. I was afraid of spiders all my life and now I have a few Jumping Spiders and I waiting for a few Ladybird Spiders. So I fall in love  Ohh and I have 3 lovely cats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tarantulasora

My name is Elana, I’m 33, from Colorado Springs, Colorado. I used to have an extreme fear of spiders so bad that I’d have to take a long bath to calm down if I even saw one in the room. After many years of therapy, I decided at 21 to take the leap and get one. Fell in love. From 21 to 30 I had 5, sadly 4 males and 1 old female who all since passed. I decided that if I ever owned my own house I’d start a collection. I totally forgot about that idea til I decided to get a tarantula in July, 1 turned into 10  my husband wasn’t happy so, I naturally snuck more in. He played along and pretended not to notice. Eventually, he realized keeping tarantulas was helping with my mental health and gave me his blessing. I’m continuing my collection indefinitely. So far I’m up to 19 tarantulas and 1 scorpion...I think. It may be higher. I’m both Autistic and Borderline and it’s helped my recovery so much. I have stuff to look forward to every day now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kiwimark

Hi All
   Mark and Elena here. We are newbies to tarantulas (both in our 60's) but both of us have biological backgrounds. We have been fascinated by these wonderful animals and have finally decided to start keeping them. We have four at the moment, an A.avicularia (2 inch), an A.seemanni (3 inches), a  T.albopilosus (3 inches) and a L.parahybana (3/4 inch). My wife also studied  Solifugae while in Baikonur, Kazakhstan and is keen to acquire some of those, although I understand they can be difficult to keep.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pigeon

Figured i might as well pop my head into here. Names Tris. 23y/o guy from the uk. Archaeology graduate with a passion for insects... i was the designated 'bug guy' on site who dealt with all the spiders and other creepy crawlies haha. looking forward to meeting some people and sharing my hobby with you all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZoo

Hey all - I'm Kathy. I am not actually new to Arachnoboards, but it's been quite a few years since I was here, and it was under another username. So much has changed since then, I decided to just start fresh in every area!
Still bitten by the bug, as it were ... increasing my little T group as money permits. I am mainly a lurker, enjoying others' experiences, photos and perspectives. Glad to be back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Critter keeper

I am relatively new in the tarantula Hobby I have been keeping tarantulas' for about 1 year now. I currently have 12 tarantulas and I am just in love with them my wife says I have a problem LOL but she too has grown to love them. I joined this forum and hopes to share knowledge experience and gain some as well. My collection consists of 12 tarantulas my first tarantula being the avicularia avicularia AKA pink toe, And not long after i purchased these chromatopelma cyaneopubescens AKA green bottle blue, aphonopelma seemanni AKA Costa Rican stripe knee for zebra knee, poecilotheria regalis AKA Indian ornamental, poecilotheria Metallica AKA gooty ornamental, poecilotheria rufilata AKA Red slate ornamental, 2 tliltocatl albopilosum AKA curly hair, omothymus violaceopes AKA Singapore Blue, heteroscodra maculata AKA Togo Starburst baboon, tapinauchenius rasti AKA Caribbean diamond, psalmopoeus cambridgei AKA Trinidad Chevron. Simply I just love the Tarantulas all the Aesthetics of their enclosures beautiful colors all of it. I really enjoy speaking about them and sharing experiences and comparing methods. And unfortunately I only have one friend who is interested in getting a tarantula so really don't get this share or talk about them too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InsectJess

Hello! My name is Jesse and I'm fairly new to the tarantula hobby. I've had my Aphonopelma chalcodes for about a year and a half, and I recently acquired some slings. In total, I have 9 tarantulas in total and I'm looking to learn as much as I can. 

Background on me, for the first 30+ years of my life I was deathly afraid of spiders, but Lucas helped me get over that. After enjoying those videos, Youtube decided to recommend me tarantula videos, and like watching a car crash I couldn't look away. Then I slowly started to come around to their beauty, which led me to get my first tarantula. I now own 9 tarantulas and 9 jumping spiders and my friends and family have no idea who I am anymore 

I absolutely love this hobby, it brings me such joy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rileytibbles

Hi! My name's Riley and I'm from Atlanta, GA. I am a full-time college student currently and I keep over 30 exotic pets. I started keeping reptiles and eventually became fascinated with tarantulas, so here we are!


----------



## Rosalinda

Hey there,  I'm 36, a nurse and I live in Oregon,  USA. I fell into the hobby suddenly last year and I now have a collection of 40 new world tarantulas (and 7 fosters for a friend).  I am done adding to my collection but am enjoying watching my many slings grow. Here's my list:

Angel- Nhandu tripepii
Balrog- Psalmopoeus irminia
Banshee- Phormictopus auratus
Bunyip- Brachypelma albiceps
Chupacabra- Avicularia avicularia
Creepy Pasta- Hapalopus sp. columbia
Cucuy- Pamphobeteus sp. machala
Demon- Davus pentaloris
Dragon- Phormictopus cancerides
(easter) Bunny- Grammostola rosea
Fao'ii- Grammostola actaeon
Flying Spaghetti Monster- Tliltocatl vagans
Genie- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
Giant- Lasiodora parahybana
Gorgon- Neoholothele incei
Grim Reaper- Grammostola pulchra
Hanako- Avicularia avicularia
Harpy- Brachypelma hamorii
Hydra- Pterinopelma sazimai
Jabberwocky- Megaphobema robustum
Jesus Effing Christ- Tliltocatl albopilosus
Kaiju- Aphonopelma sp. diamondback
Kraken- Aphonopelma seemanni
Krampus- Nhandu chromatus
Lycan- Grammostola pulchripes
Muffet- Tliltocatl albopilosus
Nymph- Tapinauchenius violaceous
Pegasus- neischnocolus sp. panama
Poltergeist- Caribena versicolor
Sasquatch-Tliltocatl albopilosus
Siren- Brachypelma boehmei
SpookyScarySkeleton- Ephebopus murinus
Succubus- Nhandu coloratovillosus
Tooth Fairy- Acanthoscurria geniculata
Troll- Tliltocatl sabulosum
Unicorn- Ephebopus cyanognathus
Vampire- Grammostola iheringi
Warlock- Tliltocatl sabulosum
Yeti- Aphonopelma chalcodes
Zombie- Bonnetina minax

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Rosalinda said:


> Hey there,  I'm 36, a nurse and I live in Oregon,  USA. I fell into the hobby suddenly last year and I now have a collection of 40 new world tarantulas (and 7 fosters for a friend).  I am done adding to my collection but am enjoying watching my many slings grow. Here's my list:
> 
> Angel- Nhandu tripepii
> Balrog- Psalmopoeus irminia
> Banshee- Phormictopus auratus
> Bunyip- Brachypelma albiceps
> Chupacabra- Avicularia avicularia
> Creepy Pasta- Hapalopus sp. columbia
> Cucuy- Pamphobeteus sp. machala
> Demon- Davus pentaloris
> Dragon- Phormictopus cancerides
> (easter) Bunny- Grammostola rosea
> Fao'ii- Grammostola actaeon
> Flying Spaghetti Monster- Tliltocatl vagans
> Genie- Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
> Giant- Lasiodora parahybana
> Gorgon- Neoholothele incei
> Grim Reaper- Grammostola pulchra
> Hanako- Avicularia avicularia
> Harpy- Brachypelma hamorii
> Hydra- Pterinopelma sazimai
> Jabberwocky- Megaphobema robustum
> - Tliltocatl albopilosus
> Kaiju- Aphonopelma sp. diamondback
> Kraken- Aphonopelma seemanni
> Krampus- Nhandu chromatus
> Lycan- Grammostola pulchripes
> Muffet- Tliltocatl albopilosus
> Nymph- Tapinauchenius violaceous
> Pegasus- neischnocolus sp. panama
> Poltergeist- Caribena versicolor
> Sasquatch-Tliltocatl albopilosus
> Siren- Brachypelma boehmei
> SpookyScarySkeleton- Ephebopus murinus
> Succubus- Nhandu coloratovillosus
> Tooth Fairy- Acanthoscurria geniculata
> Troll- Tliltocatl sabulosum
> Unicorn- Ephebopus cyanognathus
> Vampire- Grammostola iheringi
> Warlock- Tliltocatl sabulosum
> Yeti- Aphonopelma chalcodes
> Zombie- Bonnetina minax
> View attachment 372491


Ah ah ah at the names of your T's 

As an Italian cracked me up 'Creepy *Pasta*' and 'Flying *Spaghetti *Monster'. Btw being you I would edit a bit the name of one of your T's, because may be... awkward (rules and etc)


----------



## LadyVonChimp

Hi all  I'm Nat, living in the UK.

I'm just starting out, and will be recieving my 11th Spider (but 9th T) tomorrow!

So far in my collection I have:

*Nibbler - B. emilia
*Nope - C. cyaneopubescens
*Oujia - G. pulchra
*Socks - A. geniculata
*Mooncake - T. albopilosum
*V - T. albopilosum
*Pinky - L. parahybana
*Ghost - A. avic (arriving tomorrow)
*Phoenix - P. irminia

*Wednesday - P. regius
*Pumpkin - P. regius

I also love reptiles, motorbikes, tattoos, my lazy greyhound and copious amounts of Metal

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LunettaMoon

I'm addicted to the SPOODS

Hey guys! Lunetta here, I'm here on this site after accidentally stumbling upon it while stalking tarantulas on the inter webs. I have always absolutely adored spiders and all things animal/insect related. Currently I own 10 Tarantulas: C.versicolor, P.irminia, G.porteri, L.parahybana, N.chromatus, 2# M.balfouri (communal), T.albopilosus, D.fasciatus and lastly a very angry and aggressive little S.crassipes. I look forward to liking all your posts and pictures and upvoting those tarantula booties!


----------



## Smotzer

LunettaMoon said:


> I'm addicted to the SPOODS
> 
> Hey guys! Lunetta here, I'm here on this site after accidentally stumbling upon it while stalking tarantulas on the inter webs. I have always absolutely adored spiders and all things animal/insect related. Currently I own 10 Tarantulas: C.versicolor, P.irminia, G.porteri, L.parahybana, N.chromatus, 2# M.balfouri (communal), T.albopilosus, D.fasciatus and lastly a very angry and aggressive little S.crassipes. I look forward to liking all your posts and pictures and upvoting those tarantula booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372587


Welcome to AB! Um so hate to do this on your welcome post, but I would make a thread whith pictures of all your enclosures, but based off this picture, this enclosure is not set up approriatly for that terrestrial. There are hard and 'pointy' objects where there is also a significant fall risk for this animal, as in too much distance between substrate level and top of enclosure. Dont worry its common with people who do not start out on AB. While it may not have happened to you, here on AB we have seen peoples terrestrials get injured (and even die) from falling from higher distances, even inside of an enclosure, with hard objects resulting in damaged and ruptured abdomens. The general rule we go by is 1.5x DLS from substrate to top of enclousre. and 2x, absolute max. Not trying to call you out, or attack your practices, purely looking out for the well being of the animal is all. Thanks and make a post and we will make sure you get anything corrected that may need it! Bye and welcome to AB!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LunettaMoon

Thanks so 


Smotzer said:


> Welcome to AB! Um so hate to do this on your welcome post, but I would make a thread whith pictures of all your enclosures, but based off this picture, this enclosure is not set up approriatly for that terrestrial. There are hard and 'pointy' objects where there is also a significant fall risk for this animal, as in too much distance between substrate level and top of enclosure. Dont worry its common with people who do not start out on AB. While it may not have happened to you, here on AB we have seen peoples terrestrials get injured (and even die) from falling from higher distances, even inside of an enclosure, with hard objects resulting in damaged and ruptured abdomens. The general rule we go by is 1.5x DLS from substrate to top of enclousre. and 2x, absolute max. Not trying to call you out, or attack your practices, purely looking out for the well being of the animal is all. Thanks and make a post and we will make sure you get anything corrected that may need it! Bye and welcome to AB!!


Thanks so much for the advice! I really do appreciate it, and I'll be sure to change things up so that the enclosure better suits the T. Have a great day!

Kind regards,
Lunetta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

LunettaMoon said:


> Thanks so
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice! I really do appreciate it, and I'll be sure to change things up so that the enclosure better suits the T. Have a great day!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Lunetta


No problem!! Look forward to you making a thread so that more than just me can chime in and make sure you are all set up for success! Have a great day too!


----------



## AntisocialSushi

I'm Alexis, til last summer I was scared of spiders though was ok admiring the jumpers and garden spiders from afar. Someone sent me one of the Lucas videos and that kind of got me cool with keeping a pet jumper. We ended up with an adult male P. audax in the house so I made him a little home and he stayed with us for a few weeks til I felt bad bc he wandered looking for a girlfriend. Hubby told me jumpers were gateway spiders, I vehemently denied his claim. Fast forward to now, I have an adult suspected female Avic. avic. M6 and 3 gbb 4th instar slings. Currently researching and learning more about different species because I now have a bit of an addiction lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

AntisocialSushi said:


> I'm Alexis, til last summer I was scared of spiders though was ok admiring the jumpers and garden spiders from afar. Someone sent me one of the Lucas videos and that kind of got me cool with keeping a pet jumper. We ended up with an adult male P. audax in the house so I made him a little home and he stayed with us for a few weeks til I felt bad bc he wandered looking for a girlfriend. Hubby told me jumpers were gateway spiders, I vehemently denied his claim. Fast forward to now, I have an adult suspected female Avic. avic. M6 and 3 gbb 4th instar slings. Currently researching and learning more about different species because I now have a bit of an addiction lol.


Welcome to the hobby and to Arachnoboards!! and yup you got bit by the arachind bug, we all have lol. 
Read, read, read, make the advanced search function your best friend and soak up all that AB has to offer. Just be careful not to get in over your head, slings are easy to purchase cause of their size, but they do grow up and live a long time! Have fun, see ya around!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AntisocialSushi

Smotzer said:


> Welcome to the hobby and to Arachnoboards!! and yup you got bit by the arachind bug, we all have lol.
> Read, read, read, make the advanced search function your best friend and soak up all that AB has to offer. Just be careful not to get in over your head, slings are easy to purchase cause of their size, but they do grow up and live a long time! Have fun, see ya around!!


I'm absolutely enjoying my C. cyaneopubescens slings, most of my non invert pets are long lived so it's definitely something I'm prepared for! The harder part for me will be if I end up with males and have to say goodbye to them more quickly (same reason after my dog passes I won't likely get another). Thanks for the welcome and the advice!


----------



## Smotzer

AntisocialSushi said:


> I'm absolutely enjoying my C. cyaneopubescens slings


Cant go with C. cyaneopubescens!! And good job using the latin nomenclature!!- That is great! 

Some times MM live longer than youd expect, and there is always the option to send them out for breeding. But attachment is tough!!

And no problem you are welcome!!


----------



## AntisocialSushi

Smotzer said:


> Cant go with C. cyaneopubescens!! And good job using the latin nomenclature!!- That is great!
> 
> Some times MM live longer than youd expect, and there is always the option to send them out for breeding. But attachment is tough!!
> 
> And no problem you are welcome!!


It definitely was an adjustment using the scientific names! I learned very quickly thats the only accurate way to go with Ts since there are so many changes. My Avic. avic. M6 being sold to me as a Metallic Pink Toe(which lead to a deep dive since Avicularia sp. metallica isn't a valid name anymore) kinda fixed that for me real fast lol.


----------



## xhuxhurocket

Hello all! I've had my first and only T, a Grammostola actaeon sling, for only a week and I'm absolutely enchanted by the little guy/ gal. I'm already wanting to add another (several) to the collection! DLS on my new friend is about 1.75" so we have a lot of slow growing to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leducwaterbury

Hello!  
My name is Tammy and I have a love for spiders.
I received my very first spider just before Christmas of 2020.  It is a wolf spider that my husband found in his work warehouse.
I live in Connecticut in the United States.
I look forward to learning from this forum and sharing on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## staceyp

Hey, y’all! I’m Stacey! 

New to Arachnoboards! I’ve been in the hobby a little more than 6 months. I’m a recovered arachnophobe; my fear was profound. Even the little spiders could send me into tears, well into adulthood. That changed a couple of years ago, when I randomly saved a jumping spider from the cat food bowl. Lol! I didn’t start collecting until May 2020.

I have three kids. Dogs, cats, horses, an aquatic frog with its own pet fish, and a black (rescue) squirrel. My middle child participates in youth rodeo (barrel racing, pole bending, bull and bronc riding), my oldest is a volunteer firefighter and boxes, and my youngest is about to turn 7 and enjoys trail riding with Mama. I make clothes, I’m self learning the violin, I have my “creepy crawlies”, and I care for special needs adults in a group home setting.

Thanks for having me! Looking forward to learning so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marc1

Hello to all. I’m marc from Bristol in the SW uk. I’ve not long entered the hobby but I’ve already amassed 11 t’s. I have mainly nw’s and one ow that I’m a tad afraid of , stromatopelma Calceatum. Full grown female that I haven’t seen since putting her in her enclosure.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

It's awesome that so many recovering arachnophobes are entertaining the hobby.
This community contains some really cool people and it's nice to see.
Just sayin'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sk063

Steve here,
   We recently purchased our first T at the Steel City Reptile Expo. " Aphonopelma Chalcodes " Arizona Blonde. It's over..... Like anything else that's worth doing, we've jumped in with both feet. Recently added 2 " Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens " GBB. I needed more variety so, ordered a few more today! Hope to gain from the Knowledge on this forum.
Thanks


----------



## Peterlimburg

Hello,

I'm Peter, i am from The Netherlands and i own 4 slings, 1  Brachypelma albicpes, 1 Tliltocatl vagans and 2 Tliltocatl verdezi, this are my first spiders and i want to learn more about them that is why i joined this forum.


----------



## JustHereToLookAtInverts

Hello all! I’m David from PA I’ve been a lurker for a few years now but i finally decided to join because I wanted to actually be able to contribute to threads (definitely not because I’m extremely jealous of ponerinecat’s poduromorphs or anything )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joossa

Hi everyone,
I'm Joel from California, USA. Have been growing carnivorous plants for almost 15 years now. I used to keep and breed mantids years ago. My brother got my interested in tarantulas about 2 or so years ago and I've been hesitant to pull the trigger. Finally did it a few weeks ago after lots of indirect experience and learning from him and reading a lot on this board.

Glad to be here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

joossa said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Joel from California, USA. Have been growing carnivorous plants for almost 15 years now. I used to keep and breed mantids years ago. My brother got my interested in tarantulas about 2 or so years ago and I've been hesitant to pull the trigger. Finally did it a few weeks ago after lots of indirect experience and learning from him and reading a lot on this board.
> 
> Glad to be here.


Welcome @joossa !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brideofthegillman

Hello ,I'm dee from galveston texas. I am new to the hobby. With only one T (Aphonopelma chalcodes), and one week in. 
My T is a sling and I have been reading up both prior to receiving my sling and now still reading up, and just looking for some good advice. Also interested in learning more information and seeing all the wonderful T's that you all have.


----------



## atropine

Kevin from Mississippi, 
and I have so much relief knowing that more people find arachnoids to be very beautiful beings. and
am excited about taking up this beautiful passion.


----------



## Boogers

'Ey friends, I'm Boogers, currently in Arizona and I go through research binges on invert husbandry & care, as well as vivariums for about a week every 3-5 months  though I'm not in the hobby. Yet.
I'm currently fighting the intense need to purchase a vinegaroon. The only thing holding me back is we are planning to move across country in a couple of years and it's already a pain enough to move with a cat and a dog- I'd hate to add any bugs to the list of pets to stress out. 

Looking forward to learning a lot! We'll see if I stay a casual observer...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Hi Everyone,
I'm Stephen and I own some beetles, chameleons and lots of feeder insects.  I'm not new to arachnoboards, long time lurker first time posting. I am an entomologist and will be finishing up my Ph.D. in the next few months! So excited to play a more active role on this forum.



Boogers said:


> 'Ey friends, I'm Boogers, currently in Arizona and I go through research binges on invert husbandry & care, as well as vivariums for about a week every 3-5 months  though I'm not in the hobby. Yet.
> I'm currently fighting the intense need to purchase a vinegaroon. The only thing holding me back is we are planning to move across country in a couple of years and it's already a pain enough to move with a cat and a dog- I'd hate to add any bugs to the list of pets to stress out.
> 
> Looking forward to learning a lot! We'll see if I stay a casual observer...


Welcome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DooLittleLife

Hi everyone 
My name is Cheyanne from Washington state. I have helped a friend for over a year with their 13 tarantulas and in the last month ended up with 4 slings of my own and a scorpion.
I have been on this site many times looking for answers to my questions before I had actually joined.
I currently own 
Tliltocatl albopilosus aka Curly Hair aka Shelob
Avicularia metallica aka Metallic Pink Toe aka Kanga
Neoholothele incei aka Trinidad Olive aka Aragog
Chilobrachys dyscolus sp. blue aka Vietnam Blue aka Charlotte

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Conor10

Hello, I have been in the hobby for quite a while as I got my first T when I was 7. I own centipedes, scorpions, tarantulas and a few more. I’m happy I found this website where I can get questions answered fast. This is what I have right now:
G. Pulchra adult female
OBT sling
A. Aruantica juvenile (the one I’m haveing problems with)
Vinegaroon adult 
Fat tail scorpion ( I think it’s a subadult)
S. Polymorpha “aqua blue” pedeling
S. Polymorpha “ yellow legs” adult female
Going on a trip tomorrow to (hopefully) find some bark scorpions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Salepet91

Hey all! My name is Aleks, and i'm from Serbia. Have little t's collection t's (14 right now ). Actually big fan of all psalmopoeus. More into old world species, but ofc there are many new worlds that are awesome. Came to forum cuz i'm sick of facebook communities and similar stuff. Ofc registred do share and learn!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smotzer

Salepet91 said:


> Hey all! My name is Aleks, and i'm from Serbia. Have little t's collection t's (14 right now ). Actually big fan of all psalmopoeus. More into old world species, but ofc there are many new worlds that are awesome. Came to forum cuz i'm sick of facebook communities and similar stuff. Ofc registred do share and learn!


Welcome Aleks to Arachnoboards!! I think you will find this community so much better!! There a wealth of knowledge and decades of experience here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GrammyGranny

Hi! New to a forum of any kind, been reading and researching here for several years. I'm a recovering arachnophobe, but I "inherited" a G. pulchra that was raised in our family from a sling for about15 years now. I decided to dive into the hobby a bit more with a couple of slings of my own. T. albo and G. pulchripes. Thanks for all the information, it's been very helpful to read what experienced keepers do! The slings doing well, both have molted twice, eat well, and seem calm and comfortable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedRain

Hi all, I'm Amy and I'm from the UK.
Been keeping tarantulas for a couple of years now and finally got round to joining.
Only keep new worlds at the moment and my favourite species is E campestratus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## isopodgeek

RedRain said:


> Hi all, I'm Amy and I'm from the UK.
> Been keeping tarantulas for a couple of years now and finally got round to joining.
> Only keep new worlds at the moment and my favourite species is E campestratus.


Never gave myself an introduction even though I joined a month ago so here I go. My name is Samson , I am 15 and currently live in Bergen County NJ. I started keeping invertebrates 2 months ago. Currently I have the following: 9 types of isopod, 2 types of millipedes, 1 type of cockroach and 1 type of centipede. I have always been fascinated by invertebrates but never kept them until now. Planning to expand my collection once my permits come in( my Alabama permit came in Thursday). I plan on selling some of the invertebrates I breed in the coming months. I also plan on pursuing a career in entomology. Aside from insects I love and respect all other beings of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shells

Hey all, I'm Shelley. 
I'm 41 and live in North Wales in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Welcome @GrammyGranny @RedRain @isopodgeek @Shells to Arachnoboards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shells

Smotzer said:


> Welcome @GrammyGranny @RedRain @isopodgeek @Shells to Arachnoboards!


Thank you thank you


----------



## Smotzer

Shells said:


> Thank you thank you


Welcome!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## babeswithlegs

Hello everyone  I'm Lys.

I just started being active on the forums a couple of days ago. I've been interested in arachnids for a long time and have kept jumping spiders, while slowly learning about / working up the nerve to get myself my first T. I got myself a GBB sling in early January of this year. I believe (s)he's on fifth instar now, (s)he's been through one molt since in my care and I haven't been able to determine the sex yet. 

I joined the boards to continue learning and hopefully make some like-minded spider friends. No one in my life is really that into tarantulas, except for one friend of mine that likes them, but owns none, and my boyfriend who I am slowly turning into a fan. I'm working on it lol.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shells

babeswithlegs said:


> Hello everyone  I'm Lys.
> 
> I just started being active on the forums a couple of days ago. I've been interested in arachnids for a long time and have kept jumping spiders, while slowly learning about / working up the nerve to get myself my first T. I got myself a GBB sling in early January of this year. I believe (s)he's on fifth instar now, (s)he's been through one molt since in my care and I haven't been able to determine the sex yet.
> 
> I joined the boards to continue learning and hopefully make some like-minded spider friends. No one in my life is really that into tarantulas, except for one friend of mine that likes them, but owns none, and my boyfriend who I am slowly turning into a fan. I'm working on it lol.


Hey Lys, im new also! Welcome!


----------



## jakenbake

Hey y'all I'm Jake and I'm 22. I've been interested in arachnids and other inverts for a while time now. I've kept beetles before (all _Dynastes tityus_) but I just got my first tarantula. I'm from Raleigh, North Carolina and I'm a research technician in a lab that in normal times is dedicated to HIV medication trials but is currently dedicated to covid vaccine and antiviral trials. Other than inverts, I loooove ice hockey (go Canes!) and horror movies. I joined because I don't really know anyone who's even half as interested in inverts as I am and, seeing as I just got my first tarantula, I figure this forum will be a good resource as I know I'll have questions (and as I'll prob want to share pictures lol).


----------



## imaswisher2

RedRain said:


> Hi all, I'm Amy and I'm from the UK.
> Been keeping tarantulas for a couple of years now and finally got round to joining.
> Only keep new worlds at the moment and my favourite species is E campestratus.


Hi! I'm Rachel, from Ohio, and I'm brand spankin new to Ts.  All encouragement/advice/warnings are HIGHLY welcomed!


----------



## jordan5995

hiya everyone... i'm new to all this but not really... let me explain... when i was younger i worked at the local zoo with reptiles and inverts... i also had a huge collection myself... fast forward to about 12 years ago i was in a bad accident and received a brain injury among other things... with the brain injury i lost most of my memories... just recently i started getting back into my animal obsession... its amazing relearning everything... i feel like such a little kid in awe of everything i see and read... so i will be here just poking around reading... let me just say thanks in advance for all your knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Welcome!! @jordan5995 And you can join my one man club as far as I know for TBI peeps, mine was not due to an accident though, but youre not alone!! Welcome back and glad to hear you are relearning! I still forget a lot, but now I pretty much never forget this hobby and all thhe latin that goes along with it lol! Glad to hear despite the momeory loss you are in awe, inspiring from one faulty brain to another! Keep it up!! -Connor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sullib23

Hello! I like spiders, they're pretty cool. I have 5 T's right now, and hope to collect more when the right time comes. I'm also quite interested in 'real' spiders, reptiles, amphibians, and almost any invert, but as of right now tarantulas have my attention.

Tliltocatl Albopilosus F - 3-5 years?
Ceratogyrus Darlingi - 6-10 months
Avic Avic Metallica - 2-3 months
Cyriocosmus Elegans - 2-3 months
Chilobrachys Sp. Vietnam Blue - 2-3 months

And a very unfortunate accident lead to the passing of my Caribena Versicolor after about 6 months of keeping.

So here we are! if anyone has any advice or recommendations for next spiders, Ill be here! 

Thanks a ton!
-Sulli

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer

Sullib23 said:


> Hello! I like spiders, they're pretty cool. I have 5 T's right now, and hope to collect more when the right time comes. I'm also quite interested in 'real' spiders, reptiles, amphibians, and almost any invert, but as of right now tarantulas have my attention.
> 
> Tliltocatl Albopilosus F - 3-5 years?
> Ceratogyrus Darlingi - 6-10 months
> Avic Avic Metallica - 2-3 months
> Cyriocosmus Elegans - 2-3 months
> Chilobrachys Sp. Vietnam Blue - 2-3 months
> 
> And a very unfortunate accident lead to the passing of my Caribena Versicolor after about 6 months of keeping.
> 
> So here we are! if anyone has any advice or recommendations for next spiders, Ill be here!
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> -Sulli


Welcome to Arachnoboards!! Read and enjoy!


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Sullib23 said:


> I'm also quite interested in 'real' spiders but as of right now tarantulas have my attention.


_Man_, the T's are the ones _keepin'_ it real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charliemum

Hi my name is Charlie , I am a Newby to the wonderful world of t's . I have non ATM,( my son is autistic and would try to play with it, ) so I have native(uk) spiders instead till my boy is old enough. I was scared of spiders till about a year ago when I found out about the Marshalli and became obsessed. (It was my youngest nick name when he was still with us.) I found that learning all I can about t's & spiders has kept me going and honestly has been a lifeline in a dark few years. I found this community through YouTube and look forward to being a part of it and learning more, & hopefully helping too . In the mean time have a fantastic day and catch you all soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## James517

Hi all, my name is James, I am 24 from Sacramento, CA, USA. I was a huge arachnophobe for most of my life, up until about three or four years ago; now, I can't believe I was ever afraid of these amazing creatures. I've been interested in Ts for a few years, and finally went and got my first one (a juvenile[?] B. emilia) last weekend (3.6.21). I've been stalking these forms for a while, and decided to finally join the community! I'm looking forward to being more active as I get more and more into the hobby.

Take care!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CoolWeevilStepdad

Hi! I'm Jay and I'm from South Florida.
I'm brand new to the forum, but I've been following blogs and doing research on mostly beetle keeping for about two and a half years now. I just have a rhinoceros beetle right now since my housemates are huge entomophobes who can only handle so much, but I'm hoping to care for a variety of different insects sometime in the future. I honestly didn't even plan on joining a forum today, I got here literally just a few hours ago while looking up what to do about weevils. They're pests, but I really love them and I'm a huge softie, This was literally the only place on the internet I found that offered better options and helpful advice and didn't just say "kill them dead asap" and that tipped me off that this forum was a good one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ian14

I've been a member for about a year and a half and never introduced myself!
I come from a herp background, having kept and bred many snakes over the last 33 years. I'm from the UK and hold a BSc(Hons) degree in applied zoology.
Always wanted a tarantula after seeing Mexican Red knee slings for sale at a massive £1 each at a local reptile society show. My mum said no.
So I sulked, as any 11 year old would, until she caved in and said I could have a snake.
I got a garter snake for my 12th birthday and never looked back. I had a UK captive breeding first (Mexican hognose snakes), and was one of the first to regularly breed Argentine longnose snakes. I also had the only UK bred litter of Javelin sandboas in 10 years in the UK.
Unfortunate circumstances meant I had to sell my snake collection a few years ago.
I always wanted a giant centipede and in 2019 found cb Scolopendra mutilans for sale. But the postage was twice the price of one. 
So I ordered one, along with a P sazimaii sling to make the order financially sensible. 
I now have 25 tarantulas and 5 giant centipedes. I have no plans on breeding tarantulas until I have gained WAY more experience but I would like to try it once, just so I can say I have done it.
I'm really enjoying learning about these amazing animals. I prefer to buy slings so I can see them grow and develop.
I have to say too that this is the friendliest exotics forum I have used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KaiserGamera

Hello all! My name is Brian and I live in Reno, Nevada. I have been out of the hobby for many years, my last pet being a Poecilotheria regalis. I am planning to get back into the hobby by keeping some local beetles. I look forward to learning as much as I can from all of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer

Hello, friends old and new. Some of you may remember I used to be a regular around these parts, but I got pulled away by Life. You know how it goes. Hope all is well with all of you, and maybe I can be around a little bit more again! 

My Ts: GBB F 5", B boehmei F 4.5", A versi 4" and soon to have a T albo nicaragua 1".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jc55

Hello.I have been a member for a while now but have been absent for some time due to life in general but have settled in Mississippi and am looking to grow my collection again and am glad to be back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ools

Hi there my name is Ooli and I just got my first xenesthis intermedia today  I have many lizards, frogs, mammals, and birds already. I love animals in general and I’m always learning about them. I came on here to get some tips on my XI so it can live a long life!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SouthernBiophilist98

Hey ya'll my name is Dylan. Been a big animal nerd since childhood and started collecting T's last september. The current collection is a Chaco golden knee (_G. pulchripes_), a Salmon pink birdeater (_L. parahybana_), a Greenbottle blue_ (C. cyaneopubescens), _and a Trinidad chevron (P. cambridgei). With aspirations for more. I hope to learn a lot from ya'll and maybe help teach a bit as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanR217

Hi fellow enthusiasts! Dan from CA here. I've loved bugs and creepy crawlies since I can remember, nice to be among others who fancy them as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DreadKnoT

Greetings everyone! I'm Amberly and I'm coming to you live from Dayton, OH. A few years ago I was spiraling down a YouTube rabbit hole and stumbled across a sling unboxing video - ever since then I've been morbidly interested in starting the hobby. Finally graduated college and just took the plunge with my first two T's - a Grammastola Pulchripes and Lasiodora Parahybana. I already feel myself getting addicted! lol I've never been a big bug person and surprised myself with how easily I crushed a cricket's head last night to ensure it wouldn't hurt my slings. I can't wait to start attending some shows where I'll probably pick up a few more slings or a juvie. I can't wait until I feel confident enough to get into the arboreal and fossorial species - I really like their looks. If anyone else is in OH and has recommendations on where you like to get supplies or T's locally, let me know.  Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## scudfrohmeyer

hey, i’m sam, i used to be afraid of bugs but now i own two millipedes. i only found this forum by searching about millipede care and i thought making an account wouldn’t be the worst idea to save care information.


----------



## Gutz323

Hi! My name is Ben and I am from Essex in England UK. I have been in the hobby for 6 or 7 months now (sep/oct 2020) i have always been interested in all exotic animals and got into tarantulas whilst in the covid lockdown needing a hobby to keep me sane, but I am now totally infatuated with spiders and my family think I am now insane LOL! I currently own 2 adult T's, 2 juveniles and 4 slings, all of which are terrestrial new worlds, I am currently looking into acquiring something arboreal soon and will probably look into old world species later on when I am ready. I love reading and acquiring any knowledge on tarantulas from books to YouTube so I thought I'd better join a forum, i am also going to join the British Tarantula Society in May which I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) the beginning of their membership year when they take fees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DytiscussorDaur

Hello to anyone caring to read!
I got into keeping bugs and critters almost a year ago (though they've had my interest for quite a while),
when I happened across a predaceous diving beetle (_Dytiscus dauricus_) crawling around on the pavement around midnight, 10 feet from my doorstep!
I just couldn't pass up such a lucky encounter with my dream bug!

I've been keeping and raising a manner of different crawlies since (mainly various beetles and isopods), and I hope to one day successfully rear one of these amazing swimming beetles, from egg to adult.
Though it'll take quite a bit of trial and error, and determination.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinkerbell1315

Hello my name is Danielle. I'm from Littlestown Pennsylvania, close to Gettysburg PA. I'm a new spooder mom!

My family went to the battlefield expo on the 20th and came home with 2 spooders. Tliltocatl albopilosus (curly) and Avicularia avicularia (pinky). They are both juveniles. Both of them had 2 crickets.. but haven't ate since. Pinky is in a Tupperware container inside her or his enclosure and has not ventured out. It doesnt help that the enclosure is too large for the Ts size. So if she or he wants to claim the container so be it. My concern is dehydration in pinky... Do I or should I put a little drops of water in the container with her?

I know this is a hobby for some but holy moly I'm stressing myself out over this cuz I dont want them to die. Spooders make me happy people not so much! I'm also on tarantula forum as well. Trying to do a lot of research on these guys so I can keep them alive...


----------



## 8 legged

Tinkerbell1315 said:


> Hello my name is Danielle. I'm from Littlestown Pennsylvania, close to Gettysburg PA. I'm a new spooder mom!
> 
> My family went to the battlefield expo on the 20th and came home with 2 spooders. Tliltocatl albopilosus (curly) and Avicularia avicularia (pinky). They are both juveniles. Both of them had 2 crickets.. but haven't ate since. Pinky is in a Tupperware container inside her or his enclosure and has not ventured out. It doesnt help that the enclosure is too large for the Ts size. So if she or he wants to claim the container so be it. My concern is dehydration in pinky... Do I or should I put a little drops of water in the container with her?
> 
> I know this is a hobby for some but holy moly I'm stressing myself out over this cuz I dont want them to die. Spooders make me happy people not so much! I'm also on tarantula forum as well. Trying to do a lot of research on these guys so I can keep them alive...


Hy to you and more SUBSTRATE for you spider!


----------



## Anau

Hello


First time poster and kinda new. I've been keeping for almost two years now and I got six hairy babies. I originally started this hobby to get over my aracnophobia but I grew from one T to seven. Sadly my B. Hamorii sling didn't survive so I now have my six.

I've learned a lot mostly from YTers but also quietly stalking threads here and there from here. I'm now living with my now fiancé and my Ts are named Simi, Hufflepuff, Kiara, River, Onyx, and Bynx. I also have my dog, Baby he's a Corgi/Dachshund mix. 

I'm so happy to have joined this community. I have met a few others in the hobby and now I've gotten over most of my fear that is until feeding day. My A. Seemanii, Kiara, acts like an OBT that I nicknamed her as Mrs. Satan lol (shout out to my DBZ fans). Anyways I'm happy to finally introduce myself to you all.


----------



## Kirstielol

Hello everyone!! 

I started keeping tarantulas this February, so I'm very new to all of this! I have 9 already (b.smithi, b.klaasi, b.boehmei, t.albo x2, n.tripepii, g.pulchra, a.avic, c.versicolor)  I also have two geckos (a crested gecko and a leopard gecko), as well as a scorpion and a ton of isopods! I've always been very interested in inverts and reptiles. I'd also love to branch out into keeping amphibians at some point!

I'm Canadian and from southern Ontario! A little about me.. I'm an artist, I'm super into D&D, tabletop games, video games, and fitness. I like to draw, paint, run, hike, and cook!

The tarantula community has been very welcoming so far, so I'm excited to join this forum and get to know some more people into the hobby!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AButteredSpider17

Hi!! Nice to meet y'all! My name is Katie (19) and I'm excited to join this forum ( first time member)! I'm an Environmental science major ( interested in entomology and maybe environmental education?) at Catawba College in Salisbury NC and I live in Dallas, NC. I like hunting, hiking, photography,  fishing, horror, anime, history, ( especially historical fashion), and of course/insects and arachnids. I have a pet Florida Ivory millipede named Lucifer ( I came here for tips and he's been doing really well). All insects and arachnids interest me except roaches. I'm trying to get over that but I'm not very fond of them. Ask me anything!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

AButteredSpider17 said:


> Hi!! Nice to meet y'all! My name is Katie (19) and I'm excited to join this forum ( first time member)! I'm an Environmental science major ( interested in entomology and maybe environmental education?) at Catawba College in Salisbury NC and I live in Dallas, NC. I like hunting, hiking, photography,  fishing, horror, anime, history, ( especially historical fashion), and of course/insects and arachnids. I have a pet Florida Ivory millipede named Lucifer ( I came here for tips and he's been doing really well). All insects and arachnids interest me except roaches. I'm trying to get over that but I'm not very fond of them. Ask me anything!


Welcome to Arachnoboards!!


----------



## AButteredSpider17

Smotzer said:


> Welcome to Arachnoboards!!


Hi!! Nice to  meet you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheHound

Been posting a little while now, but may as well introduce myself in here. I'm Matt, 41, from Bedfordshire in the UK. I started keeping tarantulas in January following long periods of intense interest in them. I bought a 5cm T. sabulosus, following it up a couple of weeks later with a 7cm D. pentaloris. I added two extra on Thursday - a tiny versicolor sling, and an even tinier N chromatus which came with the versicolor as a freebie. I have a Sheltie who is getting on a bit (11 years old and fairly blind, but also active and happy). We have two guinea pigs, which are mainly the kids'. My principal hobby is playing the piano, and I've always been an avid computer gamer, but over lockdown I've also gotten fairly into board games, building a little bit of Lego, and of course now tarantulas. I work in pharmaceuticals within the area of female health.

This forum has been hugely helpful so far, and I'm thankful for the various pointers I've received and the time taken by various people to post them. This is an incredibly addictive hobby, as well as generally hugely engaging. I think about my spiders often throughout the day, how they're doing, how I'm doing with my husbandry, and what I'm going to do next. It gives me pleasure whenever they enter my thoughts. I'm really excited about seeing them all grow and develop, and so far have resisted buying any adults (biggest so far being the pentaloris), though of course that may change, depending on whether I get impatient for my existing ones to reach that size!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smotzer

TheHound said:


> Been posting a little while now, but may as well introduce myself in here. I'm Matt, 41, from Bedfordshire in the UK. I started keeping tarantulas in January following long periods of intense interest in them. I bought a 5cm T. sabulosus, following it up a couple of weeks later with a 7cm D. pentaloris. I added two extra on Thursday - a tiny versicolor sling, and an even tinier N chromatus which came with the versicolor as a freebie. I have a Sheltie who is getting on a bit (11 years old and fairly blind, but also active and happy). We have two guinea pigs, which are mainly the kids'. My principal hobby is playing the piano, and I've always been an avid computer gamer, but over lockdown I've also gotten fairly into board games, building a little bit of Lego, and of course now tarantulas. I work in pharmaceuticals within the area of female health.
> 
> This forum has been hugely helpful so far, and I'm thankful for the various pointers I've received and the time taken by various people to post them. This is an incredibly addictive hobby, as well as generally hugely engaging. I think about my spiders often throughout the day, how they're doing, how I'm doing with my husbandry, and what I'm going to do next. It gives me pleasure whenever they enter my thoughts. I'm really excited about seeing them all grow and develop, and so far have resisted buying any adults (biggest so far being the pentaloris), though of course that may change, depending on whether I get impatient for my existing ones to reach that size!


Officially welcome Matt!! They truly are fascinating little creatures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## waynerowley

Hi!

My name is Wayne, from Bournemouth in the UK.  I've been researching tarantula keeping for around a year now, watching videos and reading websites.  My wife is arachnophobic, but she's started to take an interest too, and has let me have a tarantua!

So as of today I am the the happy owner of a c. versicolor juvenile (around 5-6cm leg span).  

Currently keeping it in container that I bought it in - a plastic jar.  The size is not bad and it has good cross ventilation, but it had no hide so I have added some cork bark.  I'll also be adding a small water pot too.

Here she/he is:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WightNeko

Neko here! UK  tarantula admirer!
I am new here,I guess I have around 10 years experience with various tarantulas and other inverts,for me the biggest attraction is the positive aspect keeping and studying them has on my mental health. I find caring for them and observing their behaviors really helps keep my mental health in a really zen space and I honestly don't think I could ever learn all there is to know about them! I hope this finds you all well and I look forward to tapping into the wealth of knowledge in here and reading about you spider stories and experience! Stay safe and peace to all ,
WightNeko

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HagridsHut

Hi! Long time hobbiest of spiders, bugs, and herps. I used to be able to rattle off scientific names but am a little rusty. Right now my focus is on Phids. I live in Salem, OR and am hoping to learn lots in this community.


----------



## Pigeon

Pigeon said:


> Figured i might as well pop my head into here. Names Tris. 23y/o guy from the uk. Archaeology graduate with a passion for insects... i was the designated 'bug guy' on site who dealt with all the spiders and other creepy crawlies haha. looking forward to meeting some people and sharing my hobby with you all


i realise my stupid ass put 'guy' rather than girl... should probably know who i am lol. Still definitely the desginated bug guy though XD gettting into mantids again currently and so ready to explore them more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lazykun

Breeding reptiles and frogs for hobby


----------



## HawkAlot

Hello! I've kept tarantulas for a few years now, along with reptiles and amphibians. I work professionally with raptors, and have worked at herp-focused institutions before. I attended the University of Guelph, and  I live in Victoria, BC, Canada.


----------



## Jennylikeafox

Hi! My name is Jenny and I am the proud parent to two soon to be three tarantulas. I had 3 when I was younger and several cockroach species I had to get rid of when I was getting divorced. Its been years now and Im quite settled and secured so the collection starts again! I currently have a honduran curly hair, avicularia avicularia, a mystery spider, madagascar roaches and a cascade bird eater tarantula on the way. Cant wait to meet all your spiders and friends!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TJ 68

Hey Everybody, Ted from Pennsylvania. New member, old reader. Had several Ts back in the 80s. Saw one in the pet store two months ago and thought ,,Why not. Now I have 7 and about a dozen more I really want.
I currently have:

Avicularia avicularia
Hysterocrates gigas
Theraphosa blondi
Aphonopelma seemanni
Tliltocatl albopilosus
Cyriopagopus lividus (sling)
Cyriopagopus paganus ? or Cyriopagopus vonwirthi ? or?


My favorite is my champion female T blondi, The size and speed of this T is incredible and yet very docile (when not feeding)  The T albopilosus runs a close second because, believe it or not it often comes to the front of the cage when i approach and is almost always "on display"

The reason I joined this site was to get help to ID my "Thai tiger" I bought it from a pet store that admittedly didn't know the species and at first glance thought I was getting a  Haplopelma Minax. Now i'm not so sure. I havent got any pics yet, It has borrowed quite deep but when I do maybe you can help me.

                                                                                        Take care and Be good,      Ted


----------



## Gothmelon

Hi there, everyone! I've lurked here for a bit to try and pick up useful advice as a beginner to the hobby, and I figured it was about time I join in.

My name is Alexandria, and I'm a huge fan of spiders (and beetles as well). I got my first tarantula about a month ago, a young male Pink Toe, from a local shop that specializes in more unusual pets. So far, he has molted and seems to have a good appetite.

I look forward to talking to other people who love spiders, as most people I know dislike them, and eventually having quite a few more of my own. They really are beautiful and fascinating creatures.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Impalu

Hi everyone! My name is Marissa. I just got my first two tarantulas, so I'm exploring information in forums and YouTube. After looking through a ton of sites, I bought a G. Pulchra and a GBB from Jamie's Tarantulas. They both look happy and healthy in their new enclosures so far. Looking forward to making some new friends here and learning more about tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Impalu said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Marissa. I just got my first two tarantulas, so I'm exploring information in forums and YouTube. After looking through a ton of sites, I bought a G. Pulchra and a GBB from Jamie's Tarantulas. They both look happy and healthy in their new enclosures so far. Looking forward to making some new friends here and learning more about tarantulas.


Welcome!


----------



## Impalu

MrGhostMantis said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## batchips

Good morning at 8 AM from Pennsylvania! My name is Alexis but I go by Lexi. I was born in Las Vegas where my love of spiders started from a young age as my father would bring home tarantulas from the desert. The love of nature and the wild comes from him for sure. He bought me mt first rose hair when I was 16 but I was so intimidated by the size and speed, completely uneducated and too young to care. Definitely scared me and I have to admit, it put me back on spiders for a while. Now, anytime I would be outside I couldn't help but interact with the jumping spiders. They are cute and very expressive, gentle creatures. 

Fast forward and I'm 28 with three kids and feeling pretty unfulfilled still. I live in an apartment and dont really have the time for a dog or any other animals. I followed a jumping spider group initially because a cute spider showed up on my feed. And then it didn't stop. The cuteness ensued. One morning I woke up and started doing basic research which I had done previously a few months before about a rabbit and I determined it was just too much. This is why I'm glad I do my research because although rabbits appear cute, they are not easy pets at all and require a lot of care. However. Not a single thing turned me away from jumping spiders. I wanted one. 

I had to jump through hoops to find a breeder near me. Everything is either backordered or not local. I found her listing under Maryland and we are actually meeting up on Saturday so I can adopt my first every spider, a Phidippus Regius. I am not sure what sex I will be getting but it doesnt matter to me. I am just so excited. I joined this community to learn more, possibly adopt more, and grow and share my adventures as a spider mom!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

@batchips welcome to AB, and welcome to the arachnid hobby! Have fun and enjoy your jumping spider. Once your active you’ll have access to the classified section here, where you can find arachnids and invertebrates for sale as well, to not have to jump through maybe as big of hoops. Search amd read up!!


----------



## batchips

Smotzer said:


> @batchips welcome to AB, and welcome to the arachnid hobby! Have fun and enjoy your jumping spider. Once your active you’ll have access to the classified section here, where you can find arachnids and invertebrates for sale as well, to not have to jump through maybe as big of hoops. Search amd read up!!


  Thanks so much! I'm looking forward to being a part of the community! I'm very excited!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Samantha13

Hell, new here. I have a geco and a scorpion. Still learning but here is a picture of my little beautys.....


----------



## RaeBookWorm

Hello everyone, my name is Rae. I discovered this forum today while browsing Josh's Frogs, and wanted to join right away. I don't currently have any tarantulas or inverts, but I really want to have at least one T, not sure which species, all of them are so fascinating. I have always had a fascination with inverts since I was a small child, and would call the spiders in our garden my pets, catching moths or other insects and dropping them into their webs. I have had a variety of pets over the years, ranging from rats, guinea pigs, mice, ferrets, fish, cats, dogs, and even a few pet walking sticks as a kid. I currently have 2 cats named Kira (lilac-point Siamese) and Luna (black with medium length coat). I also have 5 kids, ages 20, 18, 16 1/2, 10, and 8, the oldest two are my step daughters.

The only experience I have so far is trying to rescue my ex's pet tarantula from his terribly husbandry by making sure it had water, food, and an enclosure with a locking door in 2008. He didn't appreciate me trying to overhaul the enclosure, and when I moved away, I wasn't allowed to bring the T with me post-breakup. I think he had a Rose Hair, but I don't think it was labeled correctly by the pet store he got it from.

The kinds of inverts I am interested in are Vinegaroons, Tailless Whip-scorpions, Millipedes, Isopods, true spiders, Blue Death-Feinting beetles, Tarantulas, and Scorpions (but my husband is terrified of scorpions as he grew up in NM.) I have been researching a lot about different inverts and the care they require, but have been waiting to make any purchases until I feel prepared enough to bring home a T or other invert.


----------



## Azbest

Hi all! Name's Aza and nice to meet you all. I've been keeping tarantulas for a few years now, as well as snakes, cats and milipedes. Oh, and a lady jumping spider.  My main focus here is to browse through the photos and learn about tarantulas sexing.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Welcome Aza!


----------



## konakona135

Hello! My name is Teru. I'm currently taking a biology mate choice class at university and stumbled upon The Dark Den's sand spider mating video on YouTube. I originally clicked on it because I was interested in seeing the mating behaviors, but I never would have thought I'd spend the next three days watching various tarantula keeper videos! Although I wasn't originally a fan of spiders, I was quickly captured by the many species varieties and the process of caring for them.

I joined this forum to gain access to the community's wealth of information and interact with fellow keepers ^^ I have a lot of research ahead, but I'm looking forward to owning a cute tarantula in the (hopefully) near future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jawticid

Hi I'm Jeff and I'm a biologist. I manage a natural resource group for an environmental consulting company. Most of my work is wetlands, botany, and T&E species, but I've always had a soft spot for arachnids. I got to study arachnology and entomology from the scorpion expert Dr. David Sissom. That was more than 20 years ago as I'm in my mid forties, but I retained some of it despite never getting to use it professionally.

I'm happy to have found this forum!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shushu

hello! im shushu/susi and im a 19-year-old NEET currently (though going to uni this fall). im very new to the hobby and dont own any inverts yet, still just trying to learn! mostly into tarantulas (my favorite species is grammostola pulchra♡), though im interested in learning about jumping spiders too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Jawticid said:


> Hi I'm Jeff and I'm a biologist. I manage a natural resource group for an environmental consulting company. Most of my work is wetlands, botany, and T&E species, but I've always had a soft spot for arachnids. I got to study arachnology and entomology from the scorpion expert Dr. David Sissom. That was more than 20 years ago as I'm in my mid forties, but I retained some of it despite never getting to use it professionally.
> 
> I'm happy to have found this forum!


Hey, welcome!



shushu said:


> hello! im shushu/susi and im a 19-year-old NEET currently (though going to uni this fall). im very new to the hobby and dont own any inverts yet, still just trying to learn! mostly into tarantulas (my favorite species is grammostola pulchra♡), though im interested in learning about jumping spiders too.


Welcome @shushu!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonyb24

HI!
I'm Tonyb.
Im new, im in my 20's, I live up in canada.
I am about to buy 2big spiders! And I am reading a lot on what I need!
I dont have em yet, but im really eyeballing those guys!


----------



## perfectheathen13

Hey all of you brilliant beings. I'm Jen. I about a year into keeping T and so far I'm have a thing for t. albos. I have 3 of them and 5 in total so far. Not a lot, but limited space and a 13yr old set on putting himself in a full body cast before his next birthday plays a part. I work in health care, I'm going to school for HVAC, I have cats, rats, and judgey betta fish.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Welcome!


----------



## Ellusionist

Hello all. I'm Gino located in Woodbridge, VA. Been in the hobby for a year as well and just had my first successful egg sac from a gorgeous Psalmopoeus irminia. Been loving breeding; so I plan to breed quite a few more species as well. My collection is spread across 47 species with a focus on stunning colors. My day job is systems engineering. As for other pets, I have a cute western hognose snake and some mantids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pandora77

Hello all I'm Rebecca. I started collecting t's at the beginning of April. So I'm fairly new to the hobby. I am already up to 12 t's. I'm not set on any one species I think they're all beautiful. I have B. smithi, hamorii, and boehmei. A G. Pulchra, and pulchripes. A. seemanni, and hentzi. T. Albopilosus, verdezi, and vagans. A L. parahybana, and a C. cyaneopubescens. The last is my favorite  it's so beautiful.


----------



## Cicadellichic

hello,
I'm Lisa.  I've recently reared scorpionlings of C. gracilis to adults and am currently caring for C bicolor scorpionlings. I'd really like to attempt rearing spiderlings.


----------



## xMissMichix

Hello! I usually go by Michi online. I've been interested in the hobby for a long time, and got my first T's about a month ago! 
I lurked on these forums for a while before I joined, because there is a LOT of great info here, but I finally decided to jump in and say hi, and hopefully contribute as well. <3


----------



## Damlon

Hi, i'm one wildlife lover. I'm here to learn about spider and others. I was afraid of the spiders but i try to learn more and know them. And it's really better from i take picture of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Judymayes

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello everyone!new here from west central Indiana,I have hermit crabs and am trying to set up isopods to raise and use as clean up crews.
Sincerely Judy Mayes


----------



## Doodlebird

Hello! I'm a teen that dreams of being able to buy a spider. I enjoy designing DnD and fantasy style bioactive terrariums. I first got into spiders when a friend gave me their parson spider a couple months ago, and started designing terrariums specifically for spiders!


----------



## egyptiancrow

Hello! I'm crow, I live in Jersey. I work entirely from home but grew up loving the outdoors and nature in all forms. 
I lost touch for a while I recently found my passion again through researching Salticidae.
I'm learning everything I can, have kept some inverts prior but they lived their life to the fullest and passed.
Currently I'm going out into the field every weekend to examine local species of plants, animals, and insects.

I'm hoping to see some _Habronattus_, my favorite species. If you have one or have some sweet photography please show them to me!! 
Its been really fun exploring outdoors (safely) more, and I hope to have a sweet lil spidey soon! I'm designing my enclosure as we speak 

We have DID and vast, differing interests. But we all love them spiders. We also like millipedes, and mayhaps will also acquire one soon.
I'm looking forward to learning as much as I can and seein all the cute spoods!

PS if you have any literature / paper recommendations, pertaining to Salticidae but especially _Habronattus_, I'd absolutely love to know
Its very difficult to find any details about every species. Feel free to message me with your own personal experiences too, its all useful and genuinely appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Natnibbles

Hey y'all!! I am Nat Nibbles  from  

After dating all the wrong men who were terrified of my love for spiders, I finally  went on and did it!! I got LoveBug on 4/20/21   2 days later I have 6 slings on their  way  in the mail. And now I am obviously obsessed 

I am super new to the hobby, but I spend way too much time researching everything I can possibly research! 

Anyways I am SUPER excited  to be here


----------



## sketchmo

Hey there! I'm Mo currently living in North Carolina.

After spending most of my childhood (I'm 20 now) being terrified of insects/inverts I developed a huge love of entomology from starting insect taxidermy! I've been looking at Millipedes and Beetles as pets for probably around 2-3 years now, and I'm looking at finally taking the plunge. 

Ultimately I really want to try a breeding project that hasn't seen much, if any, success which is breeding O. Ornatus. I'm not starting out there, but I'm looking forward to documenting behavior at the very least!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChiefinOnSomeSkunk

Hello to all who read this reply post,

I am Stephen and I own many scorpions. I currently have 30 and soon I will have more due to some being parthenogenetic. I keep only venomous scorpions in my collection such as Androctonus, Parabuthus, Leiurus, Centruroides, and Hottentotta. These species have been my favorite for a decade now and I am glad I got back into the hobby. Overall I will be using this site as a means to gain further knowledge on these species, and even pick up new knowledge on other species. As well as surfing the classifieds to add to my collection and even begin branching off into other arachnids/inverts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retrogrouch

Hi there!
My name is Ian, and I am glad I found this place!
I have been lurking on this site for about a month reading as much as I could, and figured it was time to make a formal appearance.
I have been more of a reptile guy throughout my life, but finally am jumping into getting my first T. Since the weather this weekend has been dreary(Northeast OH) I have been watching Tom Morans videos and doing a lot of research here on the species I am thinking about.
Anyway, glad I found this place and am excited for my first T (hopefully in the next couple of weeks)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spoodfood

I’m Ivy. Been on AB for about a year and have been keeping for around 2 years. I’m married to a husband who is just now seeming to come around to my Ts. He likes the scorpions though, and seems to enjoy watching the Ts eat and grow! I was a lurker the first year. I have around 30 Ts but who’s counting. Aside from Ts, I keep scorps, millipedes, assassin bugs, and some other arachnids. I also have one snake and pet rats. I’m 21 and I’m here to learn from others, and help others learn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Doodlebird

I love rats too! I don't keep them anymore, but they are still one of my favorite animals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spoodfood

Doodlebird said:


> I love rats too! I don't keep them anymore, but they are still one of my favorite animals.


They don’t live long enough. I was reluctant to get more after my boys died, I had 6 boys. A year after I lost my boys I saw some girls and grabbed 3. It’s just hard with their lifespan, but they’re the sweetest things. Love rats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Doodlebird

I do wish they lived longer. I had two boys, but after one of them gave me a pretty severe bite (still have some weakness in that hand over a year later) my parents never let me get more. Thankfully my friend has a couple girls that I visit every chance I get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gembean841

Hello, my name's Gem  just wanted to say a quick hello as I'm new here and finding my way around still.


----------



## Smotzer

Gembean841 said:


> Hello, my name's Gem  just wanted to say a quick hello as I'm new here and finding my way around still.


Welcome Gem!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gembean841

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gmunoz96

How’s it going everyone!! My name is Guadalupe but, I go by Lupe. I’m 24 year old guy was looking for some advice about my T. And I started looking around to find some help. I found this page and decided to register everyone definitely has great advice for anything. And I read into the forums but I couldn’t find anything in particular about this so my tarantula buried itself which is perfectly normal. I have a Costa Rican stripe knee he’s about 3inches at the moment. So he might be wanting to molt but before he buried himself I had thrown a hornworm thinking he might be hungry. Then the next day he buried himself I freaked out but looked into it on here. Should I be worried about the hornworm? If he is preparing to molt? I’m also from the Bay Area. Forgot to mention!!


----------



## Mister Sunshine

Hi!

I’m Andrew, I’m currently a Junior getting my bachelor’s degree in Biodiversity and Conservation at Brigham Young University. I’ve always loved almost all arthropods but have had a particular affinity for arachnids. I hope to specialize in pseudoscorpions in my career but I am still looking at my options. I just caught three spiders that I want to start taking care of (hopefully the first of many!) so I figured I’d join this site!


----------



## creepylair6

Hey guys! The name is Aspyn! I have been a lover of the creepy crawlies for as long as I can remember. These are the pretties that I have now:
Heteroscodra Maculata
Grammostola Rose
Pelinobius Muticus
Avicularia Avicularia
Therophosa Stirmi
Phidippus Audax
My pretties that have crossed the webbed bridge include:
Aphonopelma Seemanni
Cyriopagopus Lividum
Caribena Versicolor

I hope to get some questions answered and to have fun talking about my pretties with like minded people. Thanks for taking the time to read my bio!


----------



## Filthywhite

Hello everyone! My name is Josh and I am 31 years old. A little bit late to the party but I spent a large portion of my life (like most people I assume) being terribly afraid of arachnids. I finally chose to overcome that fear years ago but never thought I would keep a tarantula one day! My very first arachnid is a C. veriscolor. She (hopefully) is at about 1/2 inch currently. I found Arachnoboards from a google search and lurked for awhile reading the information before deciding to join. This place is amazing and everyone seems to be friendly so far. I look forward to being an active member and meeting other tarantula keepers!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hieroglyph

Hello! I’m Hieroglyph, and I’m from the Pacific Northwest region. Newbie to invertebrate keeping.

I don’t have any invertebrates yet, but I’m just about done setting up an enclosure for Madagascar hissing cockroaches, and I also recently started setting up an enclosure for medicinal leeches (Hirudo verbana).

As for other pets, I have two cats.

I’m excited to be here and learn new things along the way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ishtarja

Hi guys! I'm obviously new here to the forums, but also new in a special kind of way in that I am in the process of recovering from lifelong arachnophobia. Having a crippling fear of spiders, while also harbouring a cautious long distance fascination with them has been extremely frustrating and it's something I've been set on remedying.



A couple years ago these dueling emotions came to a head when I discovered Maratus volans on reddit and fell utterly in love with the males and their risky dances of seduction. 



From there I started spotting the tiny iridescent Venusta Orchard Spiders in various gardens and falling further in love. Also finding adoration from a distance in the small super fuzzy regal jumping spiders. I once kept a female black widow I found after chopping down a tree in front of my house several autumns ago, because I feared it would come inside during winter and my cats would eat her. I named her Scarlet Johansson.



When it comes to other spiders like wolves, huntsmen, a majority of tarantulas, and some orbweavers, however, I seize with terror and it feels like an iron hand squeezing and shaking the top of my spine.



This year I've started watching a few YouTube channels (Tarantula Kat, Exotics Lair, and The Dark Den) and its helping a bit more. Hopefully this forum can aid me further, I found it while seeking out some velvet worms, hah.



Anyway, some other things about me: I'm a latina from The United States, and I enjoy reading (horror, history, weird stuff), sketching, strategical and open world/immersive games, ornithology and anthropology (what I went to uni for), herpetology, entomology,  gemstone cutting, and collecting/restoring small viking/medieval/renaissance antiquities.



Sorry for the long winded introduction!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Doodlebird

Ishtarja said:


> Hi guys! I'm obviously new here to the forums, but also new in a special kind of way in that I am in the process of recovering from lifelong arachnophobia. Having a crippling fear of spiders, while also harbouring a cautious long distance fascination with them has been extremely frustrating and it's something I've been set on remedying.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple years ago these dueling emotions came to a head when I discovered Maratus volans on reddit and fell utterly in love with the males and their risky dances of seduction.
> 
> 
> 
> From there I started spotting the tiny iridescent Venusta Orchard Spiders in various gardens and falling further in love. Also finding adoration from a distance in the small super fuzzy regal jumping spiders. I once kept a female black widow I found after chopping down a tree in front of my house several autumns ago, because I feared it would come inside during winter and my cats would eat her. I named her Scarlet Johansson.
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to other spiders like wolves, huntsmen, a majority of tarantulas, and some orbweavers, however, I seize with terror and it feels like an iron hand squeezing and shaking the top of my spine.
> 
> 
> 
> This year I've started watching a few YouTube channels (Tarantula Kat, Exotics Lair, and The Dark Den) and its helping a bit more. Hopefully this forum can aid me further, I found it while seeking out some velvet worms, hah.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, some other things about me: I'm a latina from The United States, and I enjoy reading (horror, history, weird stuff), sketching, strategical and open world/immersive games, ornithology and anthropology (what I went to uni for), herpetology, entomology,  gemstone cutting, and collecting/restoring small viking/medieval/renaissance antiquities.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long winded introduction!


Welcome! I used to have a fear of larger spiders too, but I found that the more I observed them, the more they grew on me! Royal and bold jumpers are also a favorite of mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BornyOnline

Hello everyone! I'm new to both the hobby and the forum! I've got my first T 3 months ago and now I have 11 different species. I do need a lot of information and I've been experimenting on building enclosures and trying different setups.

Cheers!


----------



## yetkin

hi everyone ım Yetkin from Turkey 17yo ı've been in the hobby now for 6 months ı own 7 tarantulas (p.tigrinawesseli, p.regalis, s.calceatum, p.murinus, h.maculata, l.parahybana, g.pulchripes) far as ı know for now two of them are females they names are Nyla and Azula ım here because hobby is a bit backward in my country because its illegal so ı cant found everythink in our forums and thats how thinks are.. nice to meet you all


----------



## Ungoliant

Ishtarja said:


> Hi guys! I'm obviously new here to the forums, but also new in a special kind of way in that I am in the process of recovering from lifelong arachnophobia. Having a crippling fear of spiders, while also harbouring a cautious long distance fascination with them has been extremely frustrating and it's something I've been set on remedying.


Welcome!  You are in good company; there are many members who became fascinated by spiders during their recovery from arachnophobia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KatAndJosh

My name is Kathryn and I just got my first jumping spider. He is a male regal. His name is Johnny and I’m so excited to have him!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nocebo75

Hi all, 

I'm Nocebo and I'm based in Madrid, Spain. 

I have two cats, a boa, a carpet python (morelia spilota harrisoni) and, since three weeks ago, I'm also the proud owner of my first two Ts, a gbb and a B. boehmei. 

Happy to join and looking forward to learn a lot about these amazing animals.


----------



## arachnoborj

Hello everyone, I’m a novice t keeper to be from Winnipeg, Canada. 

I have learned a lot from my quick stay here and I look to learn more. I would love to know more about local stuff going on, so definitely say hi if you’re from my area.

Will request access to canadian forum soon.

Cheers!


----------



## Biollantefan54

Hey, I used to be on this forum yearsssss ago as Biollantefan54, sadly I couldn’t log into my old account because I don’t use that email anymore, so I had to make a new one. Anyways, I wanted to come back to post some spiders that I find now that I have better equipment. I used to post in a thread of things I would find outside but my pics weren’t that great lol. Anyways, hey everyone! I wonder if anyone I remember is still here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brachysaurus

Hey everyone! I unfortunately won't be getting my first tarantula anytime soon, but I'm doing all the research and resource collecting I can in the mean time. I have my heart set on either a Brachypelma hamorii or Aphonopelma seemanni when the time comes.  I have a birthday in July, but I doubt I can convince the household to come around to the idea of allowing me to get one as a birthday gift. 

I guess something worth mentioning is that I'm also part of the crowd that has long dealt with _severe_ arachnophobia (legitimate panic attacks and such just from the sight of any whether it's in person/on a screen/etc.), but have been in a kind of longish process of desensitizing and educating myself about them. It feels very rewarding and a relief that I can now just let house spiders chill and leave to do their own thing without being extremely anxious to the point of not being able to sleep. Anyway, long story short, I've come to really respect and admire tarantulas especially, and realized how great of a fit they are for me as a pet!


----------



## Solstra

Hello there! The name is Angel! I've used the forum as reference for awhile so I'm not new to the forum on that note though I've finally joined!


----------



## Vmaximus

Hello Y'all,
Thanks for the add! New to this bug stuff. My interest stems from a news feed I read yesterday. Specifically, on Damon variegatus. Did the google thing and here I am. I've watched videos, and the creatures are awesome. Plus, the wife will be able to tolerate them in my office (with the door securely LOCKED!). Well, I'll get busy searching the forums for what I seek. I don't know what to call these things, hell, as I'm a herpetologist.


----------



## MatthewH

Good morning from the U.K. 

I’m Matthew and my wife and I are returning to the hobby after ten years now that our nine year old son has taken an interest, and got his first T over the weekend. Ten year hiatus/ nine year old child... there’s a connection there lol.

Historically held a DWAL and owned hot scorpions but we decided keeping them just wasn’t worth the risk once we knew my wife was expecting, so the collection was sold on (scorpions, tarantulas, snakes, and lizards) but we kept the cat.

Our boy decided on spiders when we ruled out the Green Anaconda that he fell in love with at the wildlife park (8.8m & 227kg), however there may be a small snake(s) in the future judging by the gleam in my wife’s eyes when we were at the pet shop... 

I have a lot of catching up to do, so much has changed with classifications and names alone! I look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## FoundAPurpose

Hi! I've always loved spiders and insects. It wasn't until this past year that I started to collect them... and I may have gone a little overboard but I absolutely love it! In addition to my spiders and tarantulas, we have 3 ball pythons, 10 different lizards, 2 cats, 3 dogs, breeding dubia roaches, 6 frogs, millipedes, isopods, 3 human children, and a pretty little white betta named Zero. Most of my family (outside of my immediate family, that is) doesn't understand my love for these critters but after losing a baby boy at 16 weeks last April and then losing my job of 13 years due to Covid, I've finally found something that gives me a purpose and actually makes me happy. Anyway, that's enough therapy for today, it's great to be here with yall!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pmaranda

Guess I'll make a brief post, I've always loved spiders. I was literally that 7 year old girl who wanted nothing but books and such about spiders. I've only been keeping a bit over a year, but wanted to much earlier. Unfortunately homelessness kept me from it longer than I would've liked to be candid.
26. Utah grown. Asian Fossorials are my favorites(if I had to choose of course). Pescatarian. Never been scared of spiders (outside of a healthy respect)
 That's all for now folks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mexolias

Hi my name is Hector and I am looking for friends in Utah who are into tarantulas. If you are looking for friends who are into Tarantulas like me hit me up.


----------



## Wenzer

Hi everyone. I'm an autistic 24 year old and glad to be part of your community here. I've looked into keeping arachnids (mainly jumping spiders at one point) in the past, but I've not really followed up on my interest. My interest recently re-sparked after an interesting encounter with a bold jumping spider crawling across my bedroom ceiling one day  not to mention, I had only just awoken from a nap and I have horrible vision, and wasn't wearing my glasses yet. Seeing this strange black-ish blob moving across my ceiling was a bit worrisome until I got my glasses back on, but I was more than happy to assist the little man in returning outside. He even waved goodbye to me, I got a horrible picture of it, but a picture nonetheless 

Anyways, I've been doing my research again, mostly for curiosity sake. Don't know if I'll actually attempt to keep any in the near future, but I'm thoroughly enjoying the information provided, especially regarding tarantula behavior. I think I could watch/read about their funny behaviors and habits all day long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaporRyder

Hi All,

I’ve just got back into keeping T’s.

I once had a room filled wall to wall with vivariums, and kept 40 (ish) snakes, 6 lizards, 3 frogs, 3 tarantulas (an Asian fossorial, an African terrestrial, and a South American arboreal), and an African dwarf crocodile on a DWAL.

Sadly, I had a to give up my collection due to some challenging times in the great recession of 2008.

After so many years out of animal keeping, I decided recently to get back into it. But I’ve chosen to focus purely on T’s.

For me, they are the perfect small animal to keep. I love their personalities and behaviours, and the fact that they are easy on space. I also like the fact that you can build them awesome little natuarlistic set-ups. They are ‘tiny-heroes’ for sure, to quote the ‘Tiny World’ series on Apple TV. The fact that so many tarantulas are so stunning is certainly a bonus factor.

In the last few weeks, I have acquired 3 juveniles and 5 spiderlings. 4 more spiderlings are on order. I like my charges to keep me on my toes (or at least have the potential to), so only a couple of these are considered ‘docile’.

You can see where this is going…


----------



## Dawid212

Hi, I'm Dawid, I live in the UK and I'm 20.
I've been fascinated by arthropods ever since I was a kid, but keeping non-native species started when my school teacher introduced me to the pet stick insects she kept as a class pet that I absolutely loved and decided to buy some myself.
I like to keep a bit of everything so I have many types of arachnid and myriapods and have had some insects, though I don't really have many of one type of animal.
I am studying Zoology at University so that I can actually become an entomologist one day rather than remain a 'bug wrangler' Lol.
I joined this group to learn a bit more about arthropods and share some observations I've made about my pets.


----------



## Livefrom215

*Hello!* im new to the boards but im not new to spiders. I live in Pennsylvania. born and raised in Philadelphia but now i live in rural PA among many many spiders specifically Wolf Spiders which are one of my favorite species of all. I have an extreme passion for all things arachnid. I've wanted to keep a spider for a long time now and after many years of research i feel that im finally ready and now its time to get serious. look forward to being friendly and learning from all of you. *thanks!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Westicles

Hello everyone, I'm Wes from Mississippi. I've been out of the tarantula hobby for a while now, but recently have gotten back into it. I'm a snake and fish lover at heart, but arachnids and insects are also a passion. I'm sure I'll be asking plenty of questions as I acquire more t's. Glad to be here and have access to others with plenty of experience!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrFuzzBugz

Hello everyone! 

I have been in the hobby for almost a year now, starting off with a 1” G. pulchra/quirogai named Spade. Sadly he’s a “he” and he is currently 3”. As disappointed as I am about it, I have 8 other T’s in my collection, 3 of which are confirmed females. As much as I adore all my other spoods, Spade is and always will my favorite black beauty. I am joining Arachnoboards to eventually be able to find a mate for Spade in the next few years while he matures; he is the only T that I wish to pair. In the meantime, I plan on educating myself on care and husbandry while helping others along the way through my own testimony.

Now that my mission statement is out of the way, I am glad I found this site and I figured this is the best place to look for advice, share my experiences, and discuss tarantulas with others. Unfortunately, I don’t know anyone in my personal life who shares the same love and passion for these critters as much as I do, so this is where I plan to let it all out!

- Fuzz


----------



## Sambro

Hello! 

I've already had the pleasure of speaking to the active members already! So some will already aware that I'm still a new keeper to the hobby. 
I thought it is best if I formally introduce myself to everyone!   

I started keeping T's as of January this year, after always being interested in Tarantulas for a number of years, after tons of crucial research. 
I went ahead and purchased my first T which was a G.Pulchra Juvi (Around 3"). After further realising the length of growth rate. I started researching other species... 

This is where my addiction to T's started like many others...
I now have a total of 30 T's (4 Recently Rescued from a keeper that wasn't happy to deal with venomous OW Aboeral T's that he had been keeping communally and wasn't confident to rehouse them separately.)

I look forward to collaborating with other experienced keepers and learning from others!

Peace
Sam


----------



## Westicles

FoundAPurpose said:


> Hi! I've always loved spiders and insects. It wasn't until this past year that I started to collect them... and I may have gone a little overboard but I absolutely love it! In addition to my spiders and tarantulas, we have 3 ball pythons, 10 different lizards, 2 cats, 3 dogs, breeding dubia roaches, 6 frogs, millipedes, isopods, 3 human children, and a pretty little white betta named Zero. Most of my family (outside of my immediate family, that is) doesn't understand my love for these critters but after losing a baby boy at 16 weeks last April and then losing my job of 13 years due to Covid, I've finally found something that gives me a purpose and actually makes me happy. Anyway, that's enough therapy for today, it's great to be here with yall!


Glad to see another reptile lover on here!


----------



## Dakess

Hi, I'm Dakess.....      I have Arachnophobia. To overcome this fear I have adopted a goliath pink foot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaporRyder

Dakess said:


> Hi, I'm Dakess.....      I have Arachnophobia. To overcome this fear I have adopted a goliath pink foot.


Hi Dakess!

I used to have a serious fear of insects and spiders. No idea where it came from! I had no such fear of snakes though, and I got into reptile keeping. In the reptile shop were tarantulas and other inverts. I was very nervous of them and would walk around them and avoid them. But, gradually, I couldn’t help but notice that they were just chilling and doing there thing - like any other animal - and not scary alien monsters!

Then I became curious and researched them and soon I had to keep one, then two, then three. Now, as a second time animal keeper, I have chosen tarantulas alone. The fear has become fascination and love! So I’m a big fan of desensitisation by (careful and gradual) exposure!


----------



## soulnexus

Hi, my name is Steve. I recently joined this forum because of all the useful information here. I'm somewhat new to the hobby although I used to own a rose hair for many years. I recently got a baby Mexican Red Leg and an asian Forrest scorpion who had babies. It's been fun taking care of them. I'm really passionate about the hobby. So thanks for letting me be a part of such a wonderful place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whaaam

Hello everyone!. Been visiting this board forever and finally decided to signup. I have around 20 Ts (trying to keep the numbers low due to space issue and wife) and I look forward to learning more stuff about care and husbandry from you guys.

Cheers!
Gene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmallAxe525

Hello - new user, new-ish spider keeper. I have always had a reptile or two around but I'm branching back out into the spider world (when I was younger I had a few tarantulas to keep my arachnophobe mom out of my room, childish but effective.) Other pets currently are a leopard tortoise, a gargoyle gecko, 10,000 fish and a cat named Garbage.


----------



## DomGom TheFather

SmallAxe525 said:


> 10,000 fish


Ok. I'm hooked.
Tell me more.


----------



## SmallAxe525

That might have been a slight exaggeration. We have 4 tanks, one 20 gal, two 24 gal and 58 gal with lots of little scaly friends.


----------



## Ovruinn

I'm a lurker, so thought I should introduce myself too  My name's Natalie and I had a T. briefly before college roommates made me give him away and I had always pined for another spider. I'm about six months back into the hobby and already properly obsessed. I'm in coastal NC, but out in the country, and currently share my home with 3 tarantulas (soon to be 6!) 3 aquatic snails, 3 finches, and a very weird neurotic little dog  It's nice to meet all of you and I'm so glad this board exists!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Westicles

Ovruinn said:


> I'm a lurker, so thought I should introduce myself too  My name's Natalie and I had a T. briefly before college roommates made me give him away and I had always pined for another spider. I'm about six months back into the hobby and already properly obsessed. I'm in coastal NC, but out in the country, and currently share my home with 3 tarantulas (soon to be 6!) 3 aquatic snails, 3 finches, and a very weird neurotic little dog  It's nice to meet all of you and I'm so glad this board exists!


I've been out of the hobby for a while also, and just recently got back in. It certainly doesn't take long for the obsession aspect to kick in! Anyhow, there's plenty of great advice here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jc55

Ovruinn said:


> I'm a lurker, so thought I should introduce myself too  My name's Natalie and I had a T. briefly before college roommates made me give him away and I had always pined for another spider. I'm about six months back into the hobby and already properly obsessed. I'm in coastal NC, but out in the country, and currently share my home with 3 tarantulas (soon to be 6!) 3 aquatic snails, 3 finches, and a very weird neurotic little dog  It's nice to meet all of you and I'm so glad this board exists!


Hello and welcome.This hobby does tend to become an obsession but a great one at that .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke1907

Hi everyone.
I'm a 53 year old Welder/Fabricator in the U. S.A. I'm also a lifelong arachnophobe.
A few weeks ago I decided to face my fear of spiders and began researching tarantulas. I now own two slings.
I stumbled on Arachnoboards while researching and began looking over some of the threads. Registered soon after.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ovruinn

Duke1907 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm a 53 year old Welder/Fabricator in the U. S.A. I'm also a lifelong arachnophobe.
> A few weeks ago I decided to face my fear of spiders and began researching tarantulas. I now own two slings.
> I stumbled on Arachnoboards while researching and began looking over some of the threads. Registered soon after.


I grew up being frustratingly afraid, but also fascinated. Actually keeping these amazing creatures has turned it into obsessive love! These boards are great and I'm glad I registered recently too. Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Well, this is a great place to learn. Plenty of pros with sound advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jc55

Duke1907 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm a 53 year old Welder/Fabricator in the U. S.A. I'm also a lifelong arachnophobe.
> A few weeks ago I decided to face my fear of spiders and began researching tarantulas. I now own two slings.
> I stumbled on Arachnoboards while researching and began looking over some of the threads. Registered soon after.


Welcome and this is the place to be to learn and join one of the greatest and most fascinating hobbies in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke1907

Ovruinn said:


> I grew up being frustratingly afraid, but also fascinated. Actually keeping these amazing creatures has turned it into obsessive love! These boards are great and I'm glad I registered recently too. Welcome


Thank you. 



Westicles said:


> Well, this is a great place to learn. Plenty of pros with sound advice!


Thanks for the warm welcome. I'm seeing that here. Lots of knowledge!



jc55 said:


> Welcome and this is the place to be to learn and join one of the greatest and most fascinating hobbies in my opinion.


It really is. Got my second sling about a month after my first lol. I thought I was supposed to be afraid of spiders but I guess not so much. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gumchole

Hello!  My name is Janet.  I joined because of a question about Pill bugs.  I find it interesting observing the insect world.  Currently there is a Wolf spider that lives in the breezeway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke1907

Gumchole said:


> Hello!  My name is Janet.  I joined because of a question about Pill bugs.  I find it interesting observing the insect world.  Currently there is a Wolf spider that lives in the breezeway.


Hi Janet. This is a great place to learn about everything arachnid! I just joined up last week and I have learned so much. Welcome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

Duke1907 said:


> Hi Janet. This is a great place to learn about everything arachnid! I just joined up last week and I have learned so much. Welcome!


Yes indeed. I was a newbie about 20 yrs ago, took a break from the hobby to focus more on snakes, and now back into t's along with my snakes since I have the means and the space. Anyhow, I'm relearning everything, so I consider myself an old newbie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duke1907

Westicles said:


> Yes indeed. I was a newbie about 20 yrs ago, took a break from the hobby to focus more on snakes, and now back into t's along with my snakes since I have the means and the space. Anyhow, I'm relearning everything, so I consider myself an old newbie!


Just got my first T about a month and a half ago, my second last week.
I am a new-noobie. A noob noob? A newbie noob? Oh heck with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SherwoodOutlaw

Hello! I am very new to the hobby, I have an indexed juvenile Brachypelma Emilia Named ZipeTotec (Zeep for short) and am working on getting a Caribena Versicolor soon! I also have a chameleon, cornsnake, hamster, mouse, cat, dog, and 2 betta fish  nice to meet you all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duke1907

SherwoodOutlaw said:


> Hello! I am very new to the hobby, I have an indexed juvenile Brachypelma Emilia Named ZipeTotec (Zeep for short) and am working on getting a Caribena Versicolor soon! I also have a chameleon, cornsnake, hamster, mouse, cat, dog, and 2 betta fish  nice to meet you all


This is the best place to learn!  I'm a noob too, but it's way more educational than most video channels (except for Tom Moran and a couple others.) Also, Internet care sheets are crap. All of them. If you got a question, come here and use the search. If you can't find your answer there, make your own thread and ask there.
It's not always nice, not always sugar coated, but the level of knowledge of the animals and the hobby here is quite frankly incredible. Welcome, and very glad to meet you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DomGom TheFather

My real name is Chris.
Don't tell nobody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Westicles

Duke1907 said:


> This is the best place to learn!  I'm a noob too, but it's way more educational than most video channels (except for Tom Moran and a couple others.) Also, Internet care sheets are crap. All of them. If you got a question, come here and use the search. If you can't find your answer there, make your own thread and ask there.
> It's not always nice, not always sugar coated, but the level of knowledge of the animals and the hobby here is quite frankly incredible. Welcome, and very glad to meet you!


You couldn't have worded that better, brother!!! I've read threads where people ask questions who obviously haven't read anything and get ripped apart. But, I also feel like the pros on here get tired of answering the same old questions over and over. They encourage folks to research and then ask a legitimate question!



DomGom TheFather said:


> My real name is Chris.
> Don't tell nobody.


My real name is Wes. Don't tell anybody who knows me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duke1907

Westicles said:


> You couldn't have worded that better, brother!!! I've read threads where people ask questions who obviously haven't read anything and get ripped apart. But, I also feel like the pros on here get tired of answering the same old questions over and over. They encourage folks to research and then ask a legitimate question!


I am sure they do. Can't say that I blame them. Still, some of them can go a little overboard with it...but learning can be a painful process and I feel like it should be sometimes in order to burn the lesson into the mind. Sometimes one has to put pride second to gaining a little knowledge. Especially a noob like me who's just trying to learn the best care and keeping I can.
I love it here. And I'm old school. I can take it. Lol


----------



## jc55

Gumchole said:


> Hello!  My name is Janet.  I joined because of a question about Pill bugs.  I find it interesting observing the insect world.  Currently there is a Wolf spider that lives in the breezeway.


Welcome Janet and this  is definitely the place to learn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SherwoodOutlaw

Duke1907 said:


> This is the best place to learn!  I'm a noob too, but it's way more educational than most video channels (except for Tom Moran and a couple others.) Also, Internet care sheets are crap. All of them. If you got a question, come here and use the search. If you can't find your answer there, make your own thread and ask there.
> It's not always nice, not always sugar coated, but the level of knowledge of the animals and the hobby here is quite frankly incredible. Welcome, and very glad to meet you!


Thanks so much! I appreciate it . Good to know Tom is a good resource! I really like his stuff. I am glad people are straight up, I want to know if I am being dumb when I am lol. I am so excited to learn! I have been doing hardcore reaserch so I don't fall into the bad care sheet trap. My boy was misslabeled as a pinktoe and almost drowning because of course the store kept him dripping wet all the time. Won't be going back there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jc55

Duke1907 said:


> This is the best place to learn!  I'm a noob too, but it's way more educational than most video channels (except for Tom Moran and a couple others.) Also, Internet care sheets are crap. All of them. If you got a question, come here and use the search. If you can't find your answer there, make your own thread and ask there.
> It's not always nice, not always sugar coated, but the level of knowledge of the animals and the hobby here is quite frankly incredible. Welcome, and very glad to meet you!


But if you do your research you can generally find the answer but there really is no dumb question,just the ones not asked......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lorikeet

Hello Everyone,

I’m Lori. I’m new here and to the spider hobby. I recently purchased and caught several jumping spiders. They are so cute. The bonding process is going well, but I’m not handling the tiny slings just yet. I’m afraid ill lose or squish them. So far my collection consists of 6 P. Regius slings, 2 P. Adumbratus juvenile, a Plexippus Paykulli juvenile, and a P. Audax juvenile, all purchased. I also have a few wild caught adults; 2 P. Audax, and a Salticus Scenicus.  I’m looking to get a few more species of jumping spider, I would love you have a peacock spider but that won’t happen since its illegal to export those from Australia. I will just have to admire them from afar. Well its nice to meet you all. I hope to see you around the boards.

-Lori
.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duke1907

SherwoodOutlaw said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I’m Lori. I’m new here and to the spider hobby. I recently purchased and caught several jumping spiders. They are so cute. The bonding process is going well, but I’m not handling the tiny slings just yet. I’m afraid ill lose or squish them. So far my collection consists of 6 P. Regius slings, 2 P. Adumbratus juvenile, a Plexippus Paykulli juvenile, and a P. Audax juvenile, all purchased. I also have a few wild caught adults; 2 P. Audax, and a Salticus Scenicus.  I’m looking to get a few more species of jumping spider, I would love you have a peacock spider but that won’t happen since its illegal to export those from Australia. I will just have to admire them from afar. Well its nice to meet you all. I hope to see you around the boards.
> 
> -Lori
> .


Welcome Lori! Nice to meet ya.


----------



## Westicles

Duke1907 said:


> I am sure they do. Can't say that I blame them. Still, some of them can go a little overboard with it...but learning can sometimes be a painful process and sometimes one has to put pride second to gaining a little knowledge. Especially a noob like me who's just trying to learn the best care and keeping I can.
> I love it here. And I'm old school. I can take it. Lol





Lorikeet said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I’m Lori. I’m new here and to the spider hobby. I recently purchased and caught several jumping spiders. They are so cute. The bonding process is going well, but I’m not handling the tiny slings just yet. I’m afraid ill lose or squish them. So far my collection consists of 6 P. Regius slings, 2 P. Adumbratus juvenile, a Plexippus Paykulli juvenile, and a P. Audax juvenile, all purchased. I also have a few wild caught adults; 2 P. Audax, and a Salticus Scenicus.  I’m looking to get a few more species of jumping spider, I would love you have a peacock spider but that won’t happen since its illegal to export those from Australia. I will just have to admire them from afar. Well its nice to meet you all. I hope to see you around the boards.
> 
> -Lori
> .


Had to look up peacock spider. All I can say is wow!!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Stardust1986

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


My name is Jennifer, and I have two pet tarantulas, an aphonopelma Semani and a therophosa stirmi. I came here to seek more information on tarantulas : ) I've had fun too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

Stardust1986 said:


> My name is Jennifer, and I have two pet tarantulas, an aphonopelma Semani and a therophosa stirmi. I came here to seek more information on tarantulas : ) I've had fun too


Welcome! There's great info on here, plenty of pros that know what they're talking about. Even if you don't have a question, there's tons to read and learn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mustafa67

Hi, I am new to the hobby and love to learn about tarantulas  

I don’t have my own yet... my family or my gf won’t let me buy one haha I really wanna get some soon and maybe a scorpion too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thane1616

Hi everyone,
Recently got back into keeping scorpions after 5 or 6 years out of the hobby. I bought an Androctonus Australis, Hottentotta Hottentotta that is gravid, and an Asian Forest Scorpion to start my collection a couple weeks ago at a local reptile show. Here to be a part of the community

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caemoxie

Hello everyone,
Been in the hobby about 7 years and lurked about these forums for about as long. I'm getting back into the hobby after a few years of just maintaining my four remaining Ts. I currently have an Avicularia avicularia, a Chromatapelma cyaneopubescens, a Heterosconda maculata, and a Harpactira pulchripes. Will hopefully be expanding the collection soon!

EDIT: Fixed my Latin ;D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smotzer

Caemoxie said:


> Hello everyone,
> Been in the hobby about 7 years and lurked about these forums for about as long. I'm getting back into the hobby after a few years of just maintaining my four remaining Ts. I currently have an A. avicularia, a greenbottle blue, a togo starburst, and a golden blue leg baboon. Will hopefully be expanding the collection soon!


Welcome to AB!! Just a suggestion I see you know one Latin name (Avicularia avicularia) it’s best to use the full Latin for all species you mention and not the common names. Keeps everything exact and no guessing games as common names are commonly wrong, and aren’t followed Anyway welcome to AB and enjoy all that there is to offer!


----------



## Caemoxie

Smotzer said:


> Welcome to AB!! Just a suggestion I see you know one Latin name (Avicularia avicularia) it’s best to use the full Latin for all species you mention and not the common names. Keeps everything exact and no guessing games as common names are commonly wrong, and aren’t followed Anyway welcome to AB and enjoy all that there is to offer!


Fair point! Lazy habit of mine, fixed it. Thanks for the welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

Caemoxie said:


> Fair point! Lazy habit of mine, fixed it. Thanks for the welcome!


Right on!! And you are welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rapidfire

Hi I’m Brandon. I’ve been into tarantulas since I was about 13. All of my tarantulas are new world species at the moment. Really enjoying all the pictures and info on here.


----------



## eerie_von_lee

Hey folks, lee here, used to be pretty active on arachnophiles, rfuk and bts as "eerievonlee", here also apparently, been out of the hobby for a while raising tiny humans but recently got back into it and found my old account here.... so this is somewhat a re-introduction. look forward to chatting / trading etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PogMan

Hey, everyone. I'm pretty new to bugs but like most probably went in a little to fast (I'm not complaining) got my first T last fall when my wife found a pretty blue one for sale. I was enjoying some of the fine edibles we have in BC and blue was very pretty to me at the time so I said go for it. Now I have room full of tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer

PogMan said:


> Hey, everyone. I'm pretty new to bugs but like most probably went in a little to fast (I'm not complaining) got my first T last fall when my wife found a pretty blue one for sale. I was enjoying some of the fine edibles we have in BC and blue was very pretty to me at the time so I said go for it. Now I have room full of tanks.


LOL well thats one way to get into the hobby....... Welcome to the hobby and Welcome to Arachnoboards! I strongly suggest you learn to use the latin names ( binomial nomenclature) for tarantulas and insects on serious posts, if this was a question or chat thread we would have no way to know what tarantula you are referencing. But anywhooo again Welcome to AB and the hobby!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IzzysKeeper

Hello everyone, I am a 30 year tarantula addict, keeper, pet of some spiders, and I'm not afraid to admit it.
I recently joined here, exposing my years of lurking. 
I have 21 "Rantulas" in varying ages and species.
However I only have New World, and only terrestrial. That is what I enjoy.
I work in telemedicine for Turkey. (Live in the USA)
Speak 7 languages. 
And travel between the USA,Turkey, and Syria with Medical Sans Frontiers (MSF)
I am a war zone trauma Dr. for several months out of each year. Fun I know.
I have 3 cats, T. siamesei, B. nebelunger, and A. turkishfloofens. (Just for you @Smotzer)
I'm pretty chill and appreciate these forums A LOT!
Happy to be here, after all my years of lurking. 
Best wishes all

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smotzer

IzzysKeeper said:


> I have 3 cats, T. siamesei, B. nebelunger, and A. turkishfloofens. (Just for you @Smotzer)
> I'm pretty chill and appreciate these forums A LOT!
> Happy to be here, after all my years of lurking.
> Best wishes all


Hahaha gotta love it!!!  Much appreciated  

welcome friend to AB!

But…..Have you never kept an arboreal or fossorial!??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## IzzysKeeper

Smotzer said:


> But…..Have you never kept an arboreal or fossorial!??


Nope. (Edit on bossy fossy's below)
My thing is ground walkers. I love them. 
Have no interest in keeping the other species. 
(I should clarify....)
I have never had an " obligate burrower" as most are OW. 
BUT......
Yes I have fossorial, rarely do I have a burrow lol... I always forget those.
Never had arboreal, never had OW.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## YungRasputin

hallo! 

I’m in my 30’s, lurked this forum for years before signing up, and have been keeping arachnids my whole life. Originally from Germany, currently living in the US. Outside of the hobby I’m a student mortician, play chess + drums, longboard, paint and play a lot of video games. Behavior specialist working in the mental healthcare field by trade, where I specialize in the treatment of clients with profound psychosis and whom are prone to violent behaviors. 

I’m also super into studying arachnology, mortuary science, Judaism, history, philosophy, politics, ecology, psychology, and all sorts of other things. 

I’m here to learn first and foremost and also network with other like-minded peeps 

here’s me:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sarahbee

Hi! I'm Sarah. I live in Texas where we have so many beautiful spiders. I knew I was in the right place when I saw my first full-size Yellow Garden Spider -- a common but beautiful spider in a breathtaking web. My favorite find so far was a trapdoor spider living in my garden (photo here: https://thehonsbreau.com/Sarah/Photosofinsects/x062.html), followed closely by the time my Girl Scout troop found a tarantula out hunting while they were playing in a State Park (they were so respectful, taking turns looking at it and then moving their tag game to another area to let it be). Anyway, I don't own any spiders, I am more of an amateur observer.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SuleymanC

Dakess said:


> Hi, I'm Dakess.....      I have Arachnophobia. To overcome this fear I have adopted a goliath pink foot.


Hi welcome to the forum!  It is a very good decision you made to cure your fear for Ts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSimon

Hi my name is Simon and I live in Denmark but I’m also a Swiss citizen.
I just got my first jumping spider. It is to small for me to see what kind of species it is. Probably still a sling. I found it in my kitchen. I keep it in a smoothie container for now because I can’t really find any good enclosures in Denmark that are suitable for jumpers who build their nest in the top.
I’m looking forward to learn a lot more in here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hexatonkeries

Hello, my name is Brian and I live in northern New Hampshire, which is just a frog's hop away from the wonderful city of Montréal, Quebec. I am currently in the process of researching arachnid husbandry and have absolutely *zero* practical experience within the hobby. Next month, I plan on purchasing my first tarantula (a Brachypelma hamorii) based on the testimonies of a few dozen experienced keepers I have watched/read on the web.

I think it is fair to say that I will not be openly interactive on this site given my inexperience, but I will be reading as much as I can as there is much to learn. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

hexatonkeries said:


> Hello, my name is Brian and I live in northern New Hampshire, which is just a frog's hop away from the wonderful city of Montréal, Quebec. I am currently in the process of researching arachnid husbandry and have absolutely *zero* practical experience within the hobby. Next month, I plan on purchasing my first tarantula (a Brachypelma hamorii) based on the testimonies of a few dozen experienced keepers I have watched/read on the web.
> 
> I think it is fair to say that I will not be openly interactive on this site given my inexperience, but I will be reading as much as I can as there is much to learn. Thanks.


Advice here is top notch! Always read and learn, but don't be afraid to ask questions!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hexatonkeries

Westicles said:


> Advice here is top notch! Always read and learn, but don't be afraid to ask questions!!!


I'm Curious George by nature: highly inquisitive. I may initially be afraid upon approach, but I am always interested in answers. Phobias are illogical, and I have come to recognize that as truth. Asking questions will never be a problem.


----------



## Samelrod

My name is Sam I currently have 5 Ts. 
Avicularia avicularia(Sub adult) 
Psalmopoeus irminia( Sling)
Poecilotheria regalis (sling)
Omothymus violaceopes(Juvenile)
Aphonopelma seemanni(Sub adult almost adult)
So far digging the site. Also introducing my daughter to Ts has been a real treat important to get the kiddos involved I feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## attenboroughii

Hello everyone, my name is attenboroughii.
I love solfugid and breeding them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ThatOneInvertNoob

Howdy! You can call me Noob if you want, I don’t mind. I’m animal obsessed and relatively recently found out that inverts are the BEST THINGS EVER. Every time I learn about a new animal I immediately look up if I can keep it as a pet; my house will inevitably look like a zoo. Other than animals I also love art (even better is art of animals. Ooh, or art BY animals!). Still trying to figure out how to draw a spider that doesn’t look terrible though. xD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wonderful

Howdy. im Wonderful and I’m from Fort Worth Texas. I always feel weird writing a summary about myself so I’ll just blurt out what I know.  I’m 39, female, happily married and with my husband almost 20 amazing years. No human kids.  I like all animals and have had many different kinds in my life but I’m just now adventuring into the awesome arachnid kind. Looking into jumping spiders for starter (I tried to keep one in my backpack when I was in first grade and let’s just say it didn’t end well). then trap doors, and whip spiders, and anything else that strikes my fancy.  I was a tattoo artist and body piercer for years but Im now disabled so I’m always home but can’t really venture out and live catch jumpers unfortunately so if you know a good place to purchase one please let me know.  Let’s see what else…. I also read a lot… I think that’s about it. Ok bye

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## tamra

Brand new here -- I see many posts that I can relate to!

I'm also quite obsessed with tarantulas these days but just got my first one about 12 hours ago. A juvenile Tliltocatl albopilosum. I also used to be arachnophobic. It's so freeing to be over that - I let a massive jewel spider live in my juniper bush last summer and really enjoyed watching her grow and build incredible webs. Getting a T is the final step is really stomping the <bleep> out of the phobia.



ThatOneInvertNoob said:


> Howdy! You can call me Noob if you want, I don’t mind. I’m animal obsessed and relatively recently found out that inverts are the BEST THINGS EVER. Every time I learn about a new animal I immediately look up if I can keep it as a pet; my house will inevitably look like a zoo. Other than animals I also love art (even better is art of animals. Ooh, or art BY animals!). Still trying to figure out how to draw a spider that doesn’t look terrible though. xD


Maybe you were joking but art by animals is a real thing! I have two paintings by Calgary Zoo's famous Kamala the elephant. She's retired from painting now but did some great work!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

tamra said:


> Brand new here -- I see many posts that I can relate to!
> 
> I'm also quite obsessed with tarantulas these days but just got my first one about 12 hours ago. A juvenile Tliltocatl albopilosum. I also used to be arachnophobic. It's so freeing to be over that - I let a massive jewel spider live in my juniper bush last summer and really enjoyed watching her grow and build incredible webs. Getting a T is the final step is really stomping the <bleep> out of the phobia.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you were joking but art by animals is a real thing! I have two paintings by Calgary Zoo's famous Kamala the elephant. She's retired from painting now but did some great work!


That's a great first!!


----------



## MCasApp

Hey, I´m a hobbyist from Europe, Spain in particular. I already breed lepidoptera, Coleoptera and Phasmids but I am really interested in millipedes and any info or offers in this subject would be very useful.
thankyou very much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cheeky Fink

Howdy y'all, I'm Fink. As far as arachnids go, in the past I've had a few "generic" pet store tarantulas, and an African red trapdoor spider. Currently, after a decade of wanting them, I've just acquired a few tailless whips. I have 2 damons and what I believe is a phrynus, haven't identified the specific species yet. 

Aragog and Shelob



Gohma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gefene

Hi, My name is Eran and I've been studying scorpion physiology for over 20 years now... I'm actually here hunting for potential grad students... where could I possibly post my ad which might interest a couple of potential students?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olivier

Hi guys, my name is Olivier. I live near Johannesburg. I am a field guide and started recently a company about entomology equipment. I have been breeding insects for many years, mainly fruit chaffers beetles, stick insects, leaf insects, moths... I am now very interested in scorpions as well as whipscorpions hoping to start breeding some very soon. cheers, Olivier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## studentoo925

hello, 
I'm an university student from Central Europe that few months ago wanted easy to take care of pet and ended up with whole shelf full of slings.

Now I'm scared for my shelf capacity for other items

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

studentoo925 said:


> hello,
> I'm an university student from Central Europe that few months ago wanted easy to take care of pet and ended up with whole shelf full of slings.
> 
> Now I'm scared for my shelf capacity for other items


Welcome!

It's easy to go overboard with slings, not considering how much shelf space they'll need as adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## studentoo925

Ungoliant said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It's easy to go overboard with slings, not considering how much shelf space they'll need as adults.


It's TOO easy to go overboard, fortunately I tend to be decent at tetris. And the worst part is I WANT MORE OF THEM


----------



## ThatOneInvertNoob

studentoo925 said:


> It's TOO easy to go overboard, fortunately I tend to be decent at tetris. And the worst part is I WANT MORE OF THEM


Stop, man (or woman)! It isn’t worth it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JaszVegas

Hi all  I'm Jasz (pronounced Jazz) I am new to keeping arachnids. I live in Brighton, England and have found this forum very helpful when Google searching questions  

I have a sub adult Phidippus Regius Jumping spider and In the last few days I have acquired a C.Versicolor sling (my first tarantula) * *

I also keep 3 different ant colonies 

Nice to virtually meet you all!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ClockWork

Hello Everyone. I started keeping Ts about two years ago. Within six months of starting I had twelve of them and have recently sent out some of my first spiders on breeding loans. Since I was a kid whenever I went to a pet store I would go look for the tarantulas right off the bat. I don't why but I always wanted to look at them but never considered that could actually own one. Well, I got over that and the flood gates are open.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lizzylou

Hi. I'm fairly new here still. 
I'm learning a lot from people about Ts just by reading the threads.

I bought my first T at the end of April, (after a crap ton of research) a 1 1/2"  G. pulchra, who is yet to come out of the hide lol. It ate, then slowly had buried itself within its hide lol  I suppose I would too, given the choice lol
Anyways, this lead to the very recent purchase of 3 more slings: 1/4" B. Smithii, 1/2" LP and what was supposed to be a 1/2" GBB. When it arrived it was much larger. 
The GBB and LP ate the next day when I fed them. The GBB molted two days later. 

The smaller slings are cool, because you get to watch them grow from nothing, but they move quick and I feel when the time comes to get another, I will stick with bigger ones. Getting the LP out of the pill bottle and into its new enclosure, proved to be very nerve wracking. 

I'm definitely attracted to the webbing and brighter colours of some of the Ts. My GBB is the most active so far and I love to watch it. I'd definitely get another one of these. 

The G. P was purchased as a good first spider, and the basic black is beautiful.

It's nice to see this hobby growing. They are fascinating creatures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## survivalkitt

Hello everyone!

I’ve been browsing videos and these forms for a while, but when Fear Not Tarantulas had a sale this weekend- I finally pulled the trigger!
A G. Pulchripes sling is headed my way and I’m looking to learn and make friends in the hobby.

I’ve kept all manner of pets, including exotics, but never tried inverts before. This aught to be fun!

Looking forward to learning from and getting to know you all. 

-Kitt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Howard

Hello. I joined here to learn more about tarantulas and to learn how to take better care of them. I've recently taken up the hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Realregallover

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello! Regallover here!! Specialize in Regal jumping spiders.


----------



## Illinois Jules

Hiya, just signed on. Hope board still active, I appreciated the early sling posts! I'm Illinois Jules. (huge "Forever Knight" fan -very Canada aware . ) I recently started collecting little jumpers, but housed had and have several (2 currently) Taratulas. Just a day or two ago, my wild caught Tan (Platycryptus Undatus) surprised me with clutch of little beasties! Totally unexpected! This search for early sling care brought me to you board. THANK YOU!! We share spiders - I have a house frequently patrolled by wee Zebras. In all, I just wanted to say "Hello". Not sure how much I'll post, but will be around. Be well, Illinois Jules

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Westicles

JaszVegas said:


> Hi all  I'm Jasz (pronounced Jazz) I am new to keeping arachnids. I live in Brighton, England and have found this forum very helpful when Google searching questions
> 
> I have a sub adult Phidippus Regius Jumping spider and In the last few days I have acquired a C.Versicolor sling (my first tarantula) **
> 
> I also keep 3 different ant colonies
> 
> Nice to virtually meet you all!


Ant colonies. That's cool and different!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## exokappa

Hi everyone!

after months of youtube content about Tarantulas, I decided to jump in! I don't have any large T because I decided to start from scratch, just slings.

My first add to the collection was a Nhandu chromatus of about 0,5cm LS, and the seller was so gently to add a Lasiodora parahybana sling as a freebie 
Both molted last week, and I'm super happy.

I started a youtube channell too, just because I would like to have some kind of "tracking" in the growth of my slings and share to everone what I know about them!


----------



## Jonathan1987

Hello everyone,
I am new here but not new to Arachnids. I've had many animals over the years of my life ever since I was a kid that includes,Tarantulas,Scorpions,Lizards,Fish,Insects and I have a hobby of growing Carnivorous Plants with over 20 different species of these insectivorous plants.

My Wife and I have a 4 year old Son together and have been together for almost 5 years now. Our Anniversary is in September. We want to teach him to love nature and all kinds of living things which I think we've been pretty successful at .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CCH171923

Hello, I am Corena. I am a first time T-Mom and I am in love with all of my babies. I have a lot of free time and I am filling some of it up with some beautiful eight legged babies

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boomkip

Hi! Boomkip here. Have owned two G. Pulchra for 2,5 years. Bought them as slings. Since this weekend I own two new slings, a Neoholothele incei and a Psalmopoeus Irminia. I also own alot of other animals, it's like a little zoo here. Looking forward to being a member of this forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

survivalkitt said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I’ve been browsing videos and these forms for a while, but when Fear Not Tarantulas had a sale this weekend- I finally pulled the trigger!
> A G. Pulchripes sling is headed my way and I’m looking to learn and make friends in the hobby.
> 
> I’ve kept all manner of pets, including exotics, but never tried inverts before. This aught to be fun!
> 
> Looking forward to learning from and getting to know you all.
> 
> -Kitt


I have a G. Pulchripes sling myself. Be prepared for not a lot action and barely seeing it for a long time! Anyhow, this forum is excellent for top quality advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BriFurness

Hey all! I'm Bri, 27. I'm a preschool teacher and a mom to a toddler. I love tarantulas and scorpions and inverts of all kinds. I teach my students about Arachnids and inverts and teach them to have a healthy respect for all creatures. I want to be an animal educator some day. I joined arachnoboards to learn more than just the research stuff, I want to learn from other's experience as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cowboykilla

aloha. I'm cowboykilla. I'm American (indigenous - hence the name, my heroes have always killed cowboys) and living in West Yorkshire, UK. I have five spiders, two cats and a dog.... and a husband. Six grandkids, three grown children and I work from home. I'm into trad goth and music and plants. Be just and fear not!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Cowboykilla said:


> aloha. I'm cowboykilla. I'm American (indigenous - hence the name, my heroes have always killed cowboys) and living in West Yorkshire, UK. I have five spiders, two cats and a dog.... and a husband. Six grandkids, three grown children and I work from home. I'm into trad goth and music and plants. Be just and fear not!
> View attachment 397419


Aloha!! Welcome aboard! We're mostly a friendly bunch


----------



## TarantulaAzul

Hi all. No I'm not the actual tequila, I'm just a fan of their logo and product. I was the kid that was always bringing home frogs, snakes and spiders asking "can we keep him?".I was an Infantryman in the US Army for five years. My long term girlfriend and I just got our first four tarantula spiderlings in the last week, after having helped my dad with his now sixteen slings for over a month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

TarantulaAzul said:


> Hi all. No I'm not the actual tequila, I'm just a fan of their logo and product. I was the kid that was always bringing home frogs, snakes and spiders asking "can we keep him?".I was an Infantryman in the US Army for five years. My long term girlfriend and I just got our first four tarantula spiderlings in the last week, after having helped my dad with his now sixteen slings for over a month.


Welcome!



CCH171923 said:


> Hello, I am Corena. I am a first time T-Mom and I am in love with all of my babies. I have a lot of free time and I am filling some of it up with some beautiful eight legged babies


Welcome!


----------



## Chuck3

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I’m Chuck, Illinois, I work in atmospheric studies and forecasting with the NWS, but animals have always been my passion. I’m a long time keeper of arachnids and many other animals! What brings me here is I don’t know anyone who shares this hobby so it’s great to be around those who do, to actually talk to and hear from others is incredible in this hobby! This is an amazing place and my first post was incredibly welcoming!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jaswi

Hello all. Newbie with a general spider/science experiment related question.

Where would that question (unrelated to tarantula specific board) go? Pretty new to boards, so please go easy on me!


----------



## Westicles

Jaswi said:


> Hello all. Newbie with a general spider/science experiment related question.
> 
> Where would that question (unrelated to tarantula specific board) go? Pretty new to boards, so please go easy on me!


Ooh, that's a tough one. Look through all the different forums and go from there. If you ask a question in the wrong section, the moderators will steer you straight. Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tervis

Hello there! I was a bit shy to do this introduction but today I thought, what the heck. 

I'm Terv, a 30-year-old nerd from Finland, nice to meet you all! I love animals a lot and during the many many years I've lived away from my parents, I've shared my home with cats, dogs, rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils, fancy mice, pygmy mice, snakes, several species of giant land snails, stick insects, a praying mantis, fish... I think that's all. :- D As of right now, I'm living with just a fraction of that amount of pets, the newest addition to the family being a sweet little scorpio maurus palmatus and a bunch of lively, lovely red runners. (I would love to get a spider of some sort one day, but unfortunately, my girlfriend is deathly scared of them.)

Thanks to a dear friend I contracted "the bug fever" a while ago and after careful consideration settled on a scorpion. During the time of researching them I ran into this forum a lot so now that I've finally gotten a baby of my own, I thought it'd be great to join! I really appreciate the advice and insight of other hobbyists so I'm really looking forward to delving deeper into the topics and conversations here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

My wife was deathly afraid of my tarantulas and snakes as well, but she's learned over the years they're not as bad as she once thought. Maybe your significant other will give in and keep an open mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tervis

Westicles said:


> My wife was deathly afraid of my tarantulas and snakes as well, but she's learned over the years they're not as bad as she once thought. Maybe your significant other will give in and keep an open mind!


Oh that's so great, love to hear it! I have to admit that I was a little crafty when choosing to get a scorpion - they're not as scary to her and they kind of look like spiders in an ambiguous way... so there's hope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Scorpion


tervis said:


> Oh that's so great, love to hear it! I have to admit that I was a little crafty when choosing to get a scorpion - they're not as scary to her and they kind of look like spiders in an ambiguous way... so there's hope.


 She'll take a scorpions appearance over a tarantula? Lol


----------



## tervis

Westicles said:


> She'll take a scorpions appearance over a tarantula? Lol


Haha, well fears always have a source and I do believe scorpions are easier to digest because you can't find them or anything similar in nature over here in Finland (well maybe pseudoscorpions - but those are tiny, rare and resemble ticks more than anything else), so there are no previous bad experiences with them.


----------



## Westicles

tervis said:


> Haha, well fears always have a source and I do believe scorpions are easier to digest because you can't find them or anything similar in nature over here in Finland (well maybe pseudoscorpions - but those are tiny, rare and resemble ticks more than anything else), so there are no previous bad experiences with them.


Oh, gotcha! I guess to me they're far more alien looking and creepier looking than tarantulas any day! Lol. Anyhow, welcome aboard! This site is great, lots of good info and good folks. You'll come across a lot of different personality types, but at the end of the day, everyone here means well! Don't forget the Watering Hole for off the topic threads!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tervis

Westicles said:


> Oh, gotcha! I guess to me they're far more alien looking and creepier looking than tarantulas any day! Lol. Anyhow, welcome aboard! This site is great, lots of good info and good folks. You'll come across a lot of different personality types, but at the end of the day, everyone here means well! Don't forget the Watering Hole for off the topic threads!


Oh for sure, like even though I love these little critters, I can't quite comprehend how a scorpion's face works and seeing them eating... is an experience. But a tarantula or a jumping spider? Straightforward, lovely and fluffy faces. It looks natural when they eat. So I absolutely get where you're coming from : D But hey thank you so much for the warm welcome! I just went and ticked the box for the Watering Hole, thanks for the reminder. (thumbsup)


----------



## Westicles

tervis said:


> Oh for sure, like even though I love these little critters, I can't quite comprehend how a scorpion's face works and seeing them eating... is an experience. But a tarantula or a jumping spider? Straightforward, lovely and fluffy faces. It looks natural when they eat. So I absolutely get where you're coming from : D But hey thank you so much for the warm welcome! I just went and ticked the box for the Watering Hole, thanks for the reminder. (thumbsup)


You're welcome!!! Obviously the boards are great for advice and questions, but the Watering Hole is a great place to vent, to laugh, or to just speak what's on your mind!


----------



## Whisper

Hello everyone, I've lurked around here a couple of times over the years and I've finally decided to join the community. I'm fortunate to live in Northern California surrounded by redwoods and beautiful beaches. My husband is a bit of an arachnophobe, but I was able to convince him to let me get a small colony of scorpions, which just got a lot bigger... but I'll go into that in an appropriate area .

I'm pretty slow to add new animals to my household, as I really like to go big on their enclosures so I'm not likely to become a big collector unless I fall into a lot of money lol. I'm super into building terrariums and naturalistic environments and I have a LOT to learn. Looking forward to hanging with a group of like minded people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## camarguess

What’s up everybody. I’m a 31 year old dude from the Chicago area in the US. I’ve been into bugs my whole life, but I’ve never thought about keeping any as pets though, until recently. Part of what put me off keeping them was because I assumed (for whatever reason) that all inverts are short lived. After doing some research, I’ve come to realize that there are quite a few species that actually live 10 or more years, so that’s brought me around. Bugs to me are really fascinating. I actually think they’re beautiful (crazy right ). A long time ago when I was a kid, I had this idea of actually collecting bugs and mounting them in a case, but it didn’t take long for that idea to go out the window, as it meant killing the beautiful things I wanted to have, which I couldn’t do. After some recent thought, I feel keeping them would be the equivalent of having my childhood dream of having a collection without hurting them and so here I am. I hope to learn a lot from you guys and maybe make some new friends along the way. If anyone else on here is near Chicago hit me up.Take care, and have a good one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Periculum

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hello. I'm Paolo from Philippines, 26 yrs old, . I've been checking on this group since i started last year keeping scorpions and decide to join this group.


----------



## RedrockTarantulas

My name is Mike and I'm super excited to be a part of this community. I have been keeping Ts for a little while and I enjoy learning new info! Here is what I currently have and will be adding to it soon of course! 
Grammostola Rosea
Harpactira Pulchripes
Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
And Psalmopoeus Irminia
I'm really happy to talk with people who share my passion for beautiful spiders!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather

Howdy Mike.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VaporRyder

RedrockTarantulas said:


> My name is Mike and I'm super excited to be a part of this community. I have been keeping Ts for a little while and I enjoy learning new info! Here is what I currently have and will be adding to it soon of course!
> Grammostola Rosea
> Harpactira Pulchripes
> Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens
> And Psalmopoeus Irminia
> I'm really happy to talk with people who share my passion for beautiful spiders!


Awesome! Welcome Mike!


----------



## Westicles

Welcome aboard!! Great place to be to learn!!


----------



## Smotzer

Welcome to Arachnoboards Mike! You’re in the right place! Enjoy


----------



## Craig73

Welcome, welcome!  A few basics to navigating in the early member stage:


Don’t feed or give the members water after midnight (gremlin movie reference)
Members that bite are generally not medically significant, but you could experience mild irritation
Open Pandora’s Box (aka the Classified section) at your own risk; temptation is real.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoachCoach

RedrockTarantulas said:


> I'm really happy to talk with people who share my passion for beautiful spiders


You are quite literally in the best place to discuss this. My regards to your family, because they will be seeing very little of you if you engage seriously. I came for the true spiders and now I have about 12 tarantulas.


----------



## Skullion

Hey, there. My name is Anastasia. I am 16 years old. I joined to ask questions about tarantulas, since I'm thinking of getting one if I can convince my mother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

Skullion said:


> Hey, there. My name is Anastasia. I am 16 years old. I joined to ask questions about tarantulas, since I'm thinking of getting one if I can convince my mother.


Welcome aboard Anastasia. This is absolutely the best place to learn about tarantulas and other critters. Forget care sheets, YouTube videos, etc. Learn your info here. If you read enough threads, you'll probably rarely even have to ask a question  But if you do, that's perfectly fine!! Folks here mean well and want to help!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VaporRyder

Skullion said:


> Hey, there. My name is Anastasia. I am 16 years old. I joined to ask questions about tarantulas, since I'm thinking of getting one if I can convince my mother.


Welcome! What he said above. ^^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skullion

VaporRyder said:


> Welcome! What he said above. ^^^





Westicles said:


> Welcome aboard Anastasia. This is absolutely the best place to learn about tarantulas and other critters. Forget care sheets, YouTube videos, etc. Learn your info here. If you read enough threads, you'll probably rarely even have to ask a question  But if you do, that's perfectly fine!! Folks here mean well and want to help!


Thank you both. I appreciate the supportiveness. <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## englishboar

Hello all,

New to the forum and to the hobby.

From South of England, on the cusp of the New Forest and I have 2 to so far.

A 1.5cm Brachypelma Auratum and a 3cm Neostenotarsus 'Guyana'.

I was told by the shop these are decent for beginners.

Looking forward to exploring the forum more and learning the best way to keep the little pretties.


----------



## Icey51115

Hello folks! 

Lifelong spider fanatic, but now at 22 I am for the first time preparing to own my first spider, a Phiddipus Regius, and I am very excited. I want to learn all I can about being a good spider pet parent!

The profile photo is a needlefelted wool sculpture I made of a Hyllus Giganteus jumping spider. The username "Icey" is from my initials (I.C.) which you can use to refer to me if you'd like.

Also, if anyone ever sets up a discord for spider-keeping, I'd be quite interested in joining. 
Glad to be here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

Icey51115 said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Lifelong spider fanatic, but now at 22 I am for the first time preparing to own my first spider, a Phiddipus Regius, and I am very excited. I want to learn all I can about being a good spider pet parent!
> 
> The profile photo is a needlefelted wool sculpture I made of a Hyllus Giganteus jumping spider. The username "Icey" is from my initials (I.C.) which you can use to refer to me if you'd like.
> 
> Also, if anyone ever sets up a discord for spider-keeping, I'd be quite interested in joining.
> Glad to be here!


Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Sipesh

Lurking for a while, learning about centipedes and the like as I keep a few. Finally joined to participate, though I'm pretty shy.


----------



## Westicles

Sipesh said:


> Lurking for a while, learning about centipedes and the like as I keep a few. Finally joined to participate, though I'm pretty shy.


No need to be shy here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HawkAlot

Hi, I'm Calvin. I live in BC, and work with birds of prey. Pretty big into herps as well as arachnids. Hope to meet some cool peeps and share the T love!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## meekeresidae

hello! My name is Alyssa, I live in Alberta. I have loved arachnids all my life but have only recently really joined the hobby. My favourite species are gandanameno sp.


----------



## Westicles

meekeresidae said:


> hello! My name is Alyssa, I live in Alberta. I have loved arachnids all my life but have only recently really joined the hobby. My favourite species is gandanameno sp.


I have no idea what that species is, but nonetheless welcome aboard!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flygare

Hello!
My name is Henrik and I have been lurking around here for a while. Kept exotic animals as a kid but been away from it since. Last year my 5-year old son got some walking sticks. I enjoyed scapeing their enclosure and things escalated… Got a mantis (Heirodula sp.) and dubias to feed it. Started to watch tarantula-channels on Youtube, feeling a bit afraid of the giant hairy spiders.

But things escalated even more…

Today two Ts arrived, one Caribena Versicolor and one Dilocothele diamantensis, around 1 cm in size. Housing them went well (the versicolor was taking a trip up my hand and arm though.. ) and they are now happily munching on a dubia nymph each.

The now six year old loves the small monsters already and the 11-year old daughter (who would ”move out if you get a spider”) think they are really cute.

And I Iook at more spieces…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strikingserpent

Hello all.  I'm from WV and just getting into owning inverts. I have one scorpion so far.  Have other reptiles though.


----------



## Westicles

Strikingserpent said:


> Hello all.  I'm from WV and just getting into owning inverts. I have one scorpion so far.  Have other reptiles though.


Welcome!! Lots of fellow reptile keepers here!


----------



## NightoverTamriel

Hi everyone! I'm Vanessa from Germany. I'm a passionate pet-keeper but my usual territory are vertibrates, especially birds and rats. However I only recently fell in love with tarantulas and decided to get one for myself after a proper time of research. So yesterday I brought home a young L. Parahybana and am now excited to start my journey into invert keeping!


----------



## Wolfram1

Welcome to the boards Vanessa. 
Lasiodora parahybana is a great choice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

NightoverTamriel said:


> Hi everyone! I'm Vanessa from Germany. I'm a passionate pet-keeper but my usual territory are vertibrates, especially birds and rats. However I only recently fell in love with tarantulas and decided to get one for myself after a proper time of research. So yesterday I brought home a young L. Parahybana and am now excited to start my journey into invert keeping!


This is the place to be for good info.If you read and research enough, you'll find that you won't be asking too many questions


----------



## Finisp

Hi! I'm a new to the Tarantula addiction!  In April I got my first 2 slings, L. parahybana and a GBB. As of September I have16 Ts adults, juveniles and slings. I learned a lot on YouTube and Facebook groups. Glad to be here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Finisp said:


> Hi! I'm a new to the Tarantula addiction!  In April I got my first 2 slings, L. parahybana and a GBB. As of September I have16 Ts adults, juveniles and slings. I learned a lot on YouTube and Facebook groups. Glad to be here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400619


You didn't take any time to jump on in!!



Westicles said:


> You didn't take any time to jump on in!!


Much better info here than Facebook or YouTube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cmccoy

What-it-do Arachnid fam?!  

My name is Crystal and I am BRAND NEW (5 days to be exact) to keeping arachnids. I just got my self a lovely Phid. Regius named Ramona- and although thoroughly researched and excited, I am still quite new and just really want to be the best Spider Mama I can be.

Hope you and all your pets are doing well-and wish you all peace and love. Take care ya’ll and I look forward to asking questions and chatting with ya

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## krautstomper

Hi, I've had my first tarantula for a few weeks but I've been researching for months and all my questions seemed to bring me back to this forum so I figure I'd make an account.  I have a chaco goldenknee and he's maybe like 1.5 inches leg span, also I don't know if he's a he, but I call him he.  His name is Fluffy and he is perfect

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Westicles

krautstomper said:


> Hi, I've had my first tarantula for a few weeks but I've been researching for months and all my questions seemed to bring me back to this forum so I figure I'd make an account.  I have a chaco goldenknee and he's maybe like 1.5 inches leg span, also I don't know if he's a he, but I call him he.  His name is Fluffy and he is perfect
> 
> View attachment 400780


Excellent choice for a first!

When you get ready for a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, and so on, this is the place to be for good recommendations!!!



Cmccoy said:


> What-it-do Arachnid fam?!
> 
> My name is Crystal and I am BRAND NEW (5 days to be exact) to keeping arachnids. I just got my self a lovely Phid. Regius named Ramona- and although thoroughly researched and excited, I am still quite new and just really want to be the best Spider Mama I can be.
> 
> Hope you and all your pets are doing well-and wish you all peace and love. Take care ya’ll and I look forward to asking questions and chatting with ya


I haven't heard "what it do" in a while!!! Welcome aboard.



Flygare said:


> Hello!
> My name is Henrik and I have been lurking around here for a while. Kept exotic animals as a kid but been away from it since. Last year my 5-year old son got some walking sticks. I enjoyed scapeing their enclosure and things escalated… Got a mantis (Heirodula sp.) and dubias to feed it. Started to watch tarantula-channels on Youtube, feeling a bit afraid of the giant hairy spiders.
> 
> But things escalated even more…
> 
> Today two Ts arrived, one Caribena Versicolor and one Dilocothele diamantensis, around 1 cm in size. Housing them went well (the versicolor was taking a trip up my hand and arm though.. ) and they are now happily munching on a dubia nymph each.
> 
> The now six year old loves the small monsters already and the 11-year old daughter (who would ”move out if you get a spider”) think they are really cute.
> 
> And I Iook at more spieces…


Welcome Henrik!! This is the place to be for good advice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lucie

Hihi! 
My name's Lucie, I'm from California and I'm here to learn things. 

I've always been kind of okay with spiders and other "creepy-crawlies," but I get uncomfortable when physically close to them, and I've never really tried to ease the discomfort or learn more about them. 

Until now! I've been reading up on tarantulas, and I hope to get my first one soon (hoping for an A. Chalcodes or a GBB-- or both ).

I like joining groups or forums for pets I keep so that I can fill the blanks in my research and have people to reach out to if something goes wrong or if I have questions, so that's why I'm here!

I'll close this out with a list of my current pets because I love talking about them: 

-Two ball pythons, Samoa and Sherri 
-An Oscar fish named Daisy 
-A Betta named Calcifer
-My rescue dog, Cassius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine

Back from the dead.

Can't really remember when was the last time I've been in these halls.
Lots of stuff happened, including my entire roster succumbing to a parasite from food, from a source I'd never had problems with before. There were other factors, but well, it was a dark time in my life.
Dunno if anybody actually remembers me.

Anyway, I seem to be back with a craving. 
So what's new? Has Fukushima finally done her thing with Avics? What new and exciting species have popped up? Where the hell are all the A.geniculatas in my country?


----------



## Vic Flores Guevara

*Hello everyone. *
My name is Vic, I'm mexican and currently living in Guadalajara, Jalisco. Im sure theres plenty of members from all over the world but now you know theres arachnolovers in that city haha, i'd love to know if someones from there too. Im a biology student and have loved tarantulas all my life, when i was little i had a G.rosea but sadly we had to give it back since one time she escaped and a neighbor almost killed her. Now that im an adult about a year ago i got a Tliltocatl vagans, her name is Octubre (october)  she was a juvenile when i got her but now she has its characteristic colors so i suppose shes an adult now, i actually didnt get her from a petstore, there are places here called UMAs (Unidad de Manejo Animal) which are units monitored by the government dedicated to promoting alternative production schemes of wildlife management that are compatible with their conservation. Theyre very cool. So, on another topic i found out about arachnoboards by a few youtubers (exotics lair, the dark den, tarantula collective) i dont know anything about the community here (besides the rules on the site and stuff) so any advice is welcome, i dont have anything left to say sooo, nice to meet you all guys !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lindasmate

Hi everybody! I'm Pat. I'm 39 and I live in Germany. I've had a few pets in my time including a royal (ball python), but never a tarantula. My wife and I have been doing lots of research, have been getting prepared, and we should be getting our first T's in the next few days (C. Cyaneopubescens Female 6cm (circa 2.4 inches: G. Pulchripes sling; C. Versicolor sling). We're throwing ourselves into it, but we know most of the worst pitfalls from our research.

Looking forward to seeing them grow and sharing the experience.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SilverfishMom

Hi. I love bugs. I have silverfish, centipedes, and millipedes. 🪳


----------



## Westicles

I honestly never knew folks kept silverfish, but it's still cool! Welcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SilverfishMom

Hello!  There is actually a few threads on Silverfish.


----------



## Westicles

Since being here I guess I've realized no insects or spiders are off limits as far as pets go. It's really interesting


----------



## Vedak

Hey there guys and gals,

Just introducing myself. I got into Tarantulas a few weeks ago while on vacation. It spurred from my fear of spiders, and immediate response to crush them. Which I always felt bad about.
So to get over my fear, I initially wild caught one common brown jumping spider to observe. Which led to two, then three, then four, and so on. After that point I had stopped by a local store called reptile factory.
Eventually leaving with my first Tarantula. An Aphonopelma Hentzi sling.

Currently I now have an Idiothele Mira and Halpactira Phulchripesas as well. I did my research and was willing to accept the risk of having two Old world Tarantulas this early on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1

Silverfish are great, though they are mostly kept as food for other animals. Sadly my colony died out last year.



Vedak said:


> I did my research and was willing to accept the risk of having two Old world Tarantulas this early on.


you will do just fine i am sure.

welcome all :^)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnides Canada

hi! I am Ella and turning 14 in a few months  I own only 2 spiders, a male wolf spider (Aragog)  and a female jumping spider (Bella). I am super happy to be here and can wait to see what I can learn from you all!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bazantula

Hi all my name is baz, I am new to the forums and have been keeping tarantulas for about a year now. I only have 2 at the moment an adult female giant white knee and small (juvenile?) P Metallica. I also keep and breed chameleons so I am not new to caring for exotics but am fairly new to keeping tarantulas so thought it was about time I joined the forums to help gain some knowledge and also out of pure interest for spiders.<edit> I will try to understand the forums better but I am very new to all this. Anyway glad to come aboard such an awesome group and look forward to chatting with you all soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M3da

Hey everyone!

My name is Brandon, I'm 28 and live just outside Philadelphia and I am a newbie to the hobby. I have contemplated getting a T for a few years now but never actually committed to it until a few weeks ago (due to work and just a general fear of spiders, although I do not have arachnophobia). So I finally pulled the trigger and was lucky enough to get a G. Pulchra female which I named Shelob (a HUGE reason why I started because I know they are rare to come by so I figured that it was just meant to be and yes, I know it's very cliché but I love Lord of the Rings and that the name suited her gorgeous color) and I honestly can say that this was one of the better decisions I have made. I literally could watch her for hours and after a few weeks of taking care of her, her settling in and just getting used to the idea that I have a T now, I can comfortable say that my fear has diminished significantly and I have only been in complete awe of T's and totally understand the saying that "One T will soon be 100". I am going to the Philly Reptile Expo on November 13th so if anyone wants to hang out or have recommendations for another beginner friendly species, I am all ears!

I am ecstatic to be here and look forward to learning from all of you and if anyone has any questions, please do not hesitate to ask!       

-Brandon

Edit: I couldn't control myself... I just got an A. Hentzi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinner95

Hi I’m brand new to this hobby .  I have been around reptiles and more.  I used to be terrified of any form of spider .   Im here to learn and gain friends.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

Spinner95 said:


> Hi I’m brand new to this hobby .  I have been around reptiles and more.  I used to be terrified of any form of spider .   Im here to learn and gain friends.


Well, welcome!! Some of us are into both reptiles and spiders!!


----------



## Arachnohorn

Hi all,

I’m new to Arachnoboards so I figured I’m gonna introduce myself. Mason, California, 3 tarantulas. 
I got my 1st tarantula 2 years ago and I got 2 more after that. Oldest guy is a rose hair I presume, Second guy is a Mexican redknee, and my newest little bud is a fuzzy curly hair. I do not know the sex although my friend told me my redknee is a female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Craig73

Arachnohorn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m new to Arachnoboards so I figured I’m gonna introduce myself. Mason, California, 3 tarantulas.
> I got my 1st tarantula 2 years ago and I got 2 more after that. Oldest guy is a rose hair I presume, Second guy is a Mexican redknee, and my newest little bud is a fuzzy curly hair. I do not know the sex although my friend told me my redknee is a female.


Welcome.  In the main menu under the tarantula section there’s a sexing section as well as species identification if you want to confirm what kind of Brachypelma your red knee is.  Most around here go by scientific names, red knee is a common name that can be confusing as there are several species of Brachypelma that look similar unless you know the subtle differences.  

I’ve been keeping for nearly two years.  Good to see another Californian keeper.


----------



## DeeCeeJay

Hallo arachnofriends! 

I'm DCJ in the UK, and my interest in tarantulas was sparked when one fell out of a bunch of a bananas and into my lap, I may already be addicted. I'm really interested in dwarf/small species, burrowers, and not really interested in handling these guys. 

I've got 15+ years experience in freshwater fish keeping (I love micro species and some of the lesser-used gouramis and overlooked cichlids, and I'm getting into blackwater and brackish tanks lately), I have about 2 years reef experience, a year and a half with houseplants and I've started dipping my toe into the reptile and invert waters in the last 12 months or so. 

I can't work because of stupid chronic illness and disabilities, and I am very bitter about it. I also recently moved house and I'm going stir crazy without access to my fishtanks, so that tarantula came at the best of times. 

Hope to see some of you around, I'm very grateful and appreciative of the help I've had from this forum so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnohorn

DeeCeeJay said:


> Hallo arachnofriends!
> 
> I'm DCJ in the UK, and my interest in tarantulas was sparked when one fell out of a bunch of a bananas and into my lap, I may already be addicted. I'm really interested in dwarf/small species, burrowers, and not really interested in handling these guys.
> 
> I've got 15+ years experience in freshwater fish keeping (I love micro species and some of the lesser-used gouramis and overlooked cichlids, and I'm getting into blackwater and brackish tanks lately), I have about 2 years reef experience, a year and a half with houseplants and I've started dipping my toe into the reptile and invert waters in the last 12 months or so.
> 
> I can't work because of stupid chronic illness and disabilities, and I am very bitter about it. I also recently moved house and I'm going stir crazy without access to my fishtanks, so that tarantula came at the best of times.
> 
> Hope to see some of you around, I'm very grateful and appreciative of the help I've had from this forum so far!


Welcome! Sorry about your chronic illness and disabilities  
enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lameesha

Hi! I’m new to the hobby and I decided to get a few tarantulas of my own after loving the tarantula thread on Reddit. Excited to be here and very excited to learn. 
currently have a GBB sling on the way and a juvie Brach. Hamorii next to the PS5 so….I guess this is my life now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nixy

Hey everyone! It's been a bit. I used to be pretty active here and then I became a widow and life got a little away from me.  My twins started keeping tarantulas when they were three. With my help of course and now at the age of 23 are still creepy crawly enthusiasts, as I am. 
I haven't kept any lovely fizzle butts for a time, but am sliding back into the hobby lol.. because ut always calls us back doesn't it?
Anyway. I got myself hooked again by building a glass case for a garden spider to live inside over the winter and.... yeah... im going to be building so many more houses... and I thought to myself... "hey self? We should get a baby OBT and...." and I answered back... "Yeeeeessss!!!"....
I'm a stained glass artists so.. this is going to be a wild ride lol... woot!! On to the speee-eye-deerrr joy!!
This little lady is Scarlett... my winter house guest and her mansion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

We have those beauties down here as well. Always love seeing them on my plants



lameesha said:


> Hi! I’m new to the hobby and I decided to get a few tarantulas of my own after loving the tarantula thread on Reddit. Excited to be here and very excited to learn.
> currently have a GBB sling on the way and a juvie Brach. Hamorii next to the PS5 so….I guess this is my life now


Proceed with caution, you'll find yourself wanting more and more! Lol


----------



## Arachnohorn

lameesha said:


> Hi! I’m new to the hobby and I decided to get a few tarantulas of my own after loving the tarantula thread on Reddit. Excited to be here and very excited to learn.
> currently have a GBB sling on the way and a juvie Brach. Hamorii next to the PS5 so….I guess this is my life now


Welcome!


----------



## Lizbeli

Hello!

Im Liz. I was once a big arachnophobe but I stumbled across some great youtubers and now I am hooked on T’s! I have a few snakes, a couple dogs and now four new slings.

Started myself out with a GBB, Versicolor, a B Boehmei and a B Smithi. Already have a long list of future Ts but I have to move a bit slower of the hubby might have a heart attack. Also want to make sure I can properly care for the ones I have before I aimlessly buy more. So far, so good. 

Hoping I can stalk this forum a bit and become a more experienced keeper. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Lizbeli said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im Liz. I was once a big arachnophobe but I stumbled across some great youtubers and now I am hooked on T’s! I have a few snakes, a couple dogs and now four new slings.
> 
> Started myself out with a GBB, Versicolor, a B Boehmei and a B Smithi. Already have a long list of future Ts but I have to move a bit slower of the hubby might have a heart attack. Also want to make sure I can properly care for the ones I have before I aimlessly buy more. So far, so good.
> 
> Hoping I can stalk this forum a bit and become a more experienced keeper. Thanks!


There's lots of good people and info here! Welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnohorn

Lizbeli said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im Liz. I was once a big arachnophobe but I stumbled across some great youtubers and now I am hooked on T’s! I have a few snakes, a couple dogs and now four new slings.
> 
> Started myself out with a GBB, Versicolor, a B Boehmei and a B Smithi. Already have a long list of future Ts but I have to move a bit slower of the hubby might have a heart attack. Also want to make sure I can properly care for the ones I have before I aimlessly buy more. So far, so good.
> 
> Hoping I can stalk this forum a bit and become a more experienced keeper. Thanks!


Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwill44713

Hi Everyone!
My name is Jan. Semi-retired gent from Pennsylvania. Just got my first tarantulas this week! Got a 2.5 inch P. metalica female, a 2 inch GBB. 3 C. Versicolors, 1/2 inch slings. 1 tiny 1/8 inch Pumpkin Patch. 1 T. vegan sling. And 1 OBT. Sling!  Looking for G.pulchra slings and P. sp. Platyomma slings!
I also have 3 cats and a snapper turtle!
I enjoy everything outdoors! Fishing, hunting, etc. I'm a certified PADI scuba diver, have a private pilots license (not current, been taking care of my ill wife for last 4 years, till she passed last November) I also enjoy riding my Can Am Spyder as often as weather permits! I pretty much use it as my primary transportation unless the weather stinks.
I'm looking forward to learning more about tarantulas and hope to connect with other loke minded individuals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnohorn

jwill44713 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My name is Jan. Semi-retired gent from Pennsylvania. Just got my first tarantulas this week! Got a 2.5 inch P. metalica female, a 2 inch GBB. 3 C. Versicolors, 1/2 inch slings. 1 tiny 1/8 inch Pumpkin Patch. 1 T. vegan sling. And 1 OBT. Sling!  Looking for G.pulchra slings and P. sp. Platyomma slings!
> I also have 3 cats and a snapper turtle!
> I enjoy everything outdoors! Fishing, hunting, etc. I'm a certified PADI scuba diver, have a private pilots license (not current, been taking care of my ill wife for last 4 years, till she passed last November) I also enjoy riding my Can Am Spyder as often as weather permits! I pretty much use it as my primary transportation unless the weather stinks.
> I'm looking forward to learning more about tarantulas and hope to connect with other loke minded individuals


Welcome!


----------



## BioMech

Hello, I am Kaleb. I am new into this hobby. Saw some videos online that got me interested in the hobby and have my first two tarantulas on the way. (Tliltocatl albopilosus and aphonopelma chalcodes)
Got into this hobby with slight arachniphobia, but have gotten over it for the most part.
I also raise a cat and will be getting 2-4 chinchillas.
Spend my other time gaming, working or hiking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnohorn

BioMech said:


> Hello, I am Kaleb. I am new into this hobby. Saw some videos online that got me interested in the hobby and have my first two tarantulas on the way. (Tliltocatl albopilosus and aphonopelma chalcodes)
> Got into this hobby with slight arachniphobia, but have gotten over it for the most part.
> I also raise a cat and will be getting 2-4 chinchillas.
> Spend my other time gaming, working or hiking


Welcome!


----------



## b0mbyx

hi!!! i made my account a bit ago but didn't get around to posting yet, i'm hugh (18) and i like bugs  i think tarantulas r neat, but my real favorites are moths!!! i have a bastard cat, play too many video games, and am constantly unable to stop thinking abt buying millipedes. i also like a bunch of media!!! if ur a fan of pathologic classic hd (2015) or pathologic 2 (2019) i am all ears i love that series so much  i also play destiny 2, warframe, league of legends, overwatch, and powerwash simulator.


----------



## Arachnohorn

b0mbyx said:


> hi!!! i made my account a bit ago but didn't get around to posting yet, i'm hugh (18) and i like bugs  i think tarantulas r neat, but my real favorites are moths!!! i have a bastard cat, play too many video games, and am constantly unable to stop thinking abt buying millipedes. i also like a bunch of media!!! if ur a fan of pathologic classic hd (2015) or pathologic 2 (2019) i am all ears i love that series so much  i also play destiny 2, warframe, league of legends, overwatch, and powerwash simulator.


Welcome!


----------



## GoingBuggy21

I'm Jen. Mom, dev, introvert, ally, keeper of pets, living in Florida.


----------



## BrotherBear

Hiya,im Kevin nice to meet everyone in here. Just started keeping scorpion and isopods last month.. getting a T next few weeks.. and i stumbled across this forum many times when i was searching for some answers. Hope to learn more from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

BrotherBear said:


> Hiya,im Kevin nice to meet everyone in here. Just started keeping scorpion and isopods last month.. getting a T next few weeks.. and i stumbled across this forum many times when i was searching for some answers. Hope to learn more from here


Welcome! There's a wealth of knowledge here!



GoingBuggy21 said:


> I'm Jen. Mom, dev, introvert, ally, keeper of pets, living in Florida.


Welcome Jen!

Out of curiosity, what is dev and ally?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GoingBuggy21

Westicles said:


> Out of curiosity, what is dev and ally?


Developer (I'm a programmer, doing custom app development/integration where I work), and ally is friend/supporter of equal rights and the LGBTQIA+ community.


----------



## Westicles

GoingBuggy21 said:


> Developer (I'm a programmer, doing custom app development/integration where I work), and ally is friend/supporter of equal rights and the LGBTQIA+ community.


Gotcha!!!


----------



## Jonathan6303

GoingBuggy21 said:


> Developer (I'm a programmer, doing custom app development/integration where I work), and ally is friend/supporter of equal rights and the LGBTQIA+ community.


I did not know that. Learn something knew every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas Mason

Hey. I have in the last month gotten back into keeping tarantulas and the world has changed in the last 10 years, if I do say so myself,

My first spider was about 30 years ago and was purchased in a mall store and labeled "Chilean Rose Hair". Who knows back then, and I suspect it was wild caught due to the time. I have kept some since then and capped out at about 6 adult rescues, including an OBT, who have long since passed. This time I chose to start with three spiderlings (C. Cyanopubescens, T. Vagans, and D. Pentaloris. I am working on my scientific names and may not be totally correct in spelling).

I look forward to learning all the new husbandry ideas and getting reassurance when my spiders are just doing spider stuff.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Unleavenedkeys

Hello all! My name is Shelby. I've been browsing this forum for quite some time, and I finally decided I should join in on the conversation. 
I got into the hobby the same way many people did- through videos! After two years of slowly working through my severe arachnophobia, I kept my first spider. It was all over the moment I saw her sweet little face. I'm now a shameless tarantula addict.

I look forward to learning from this community and (hopefully) providing some input as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Unleavenedkeys said:


> Hello all! My name is Shelby. I've been browsing this forum for quite some time, and I finally decided I should join in on the conversation.
> I got into the hobby the same way many people did- through videos! After two years of slowly working through my severe arachnophobia, I kept my first spider. It was all over the moment I saw her sweet little face. I'm now a shameless tarantula addict.
> 
> I look forward to learning from this community and (hopefully) providing some input as well!


Welcome!


----------



## Monnie

Hi,
I got interested in spiders from seeing one every day in the hallway. Also am wanting to learn how to care for them as a pet, and meet others wiser than I am to help me learn that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twiggy1995

Hi,

New invert/arachno keeper. Right now I have a 2 days old (to me) colony of 20 diary cow isopods, in a 3 gallon fish tank, that I modified. Don't know if I should go ahead and buy another 20 just to have a larger starting number.

I am seriously considering getting both a giant vinegaroon, as well as some sort of spider in the near future.

I am from Niagara Falls-ish rural area, Canada.


----------



## Westicles

Twiggy1995 said:


> Hi,
> 
> New invert/arachno keeper. Right now I have a 2 days old (to me) colony of 20 diary cow isopods, in a 3 gallon fish tank, that I modified. Don't know if I should go ahead and buy another 20 just to have a larger starting number.
> 
> I am seriously considering getting both a giant vinegaroon, as well as some sort of spider in the near future.
> 
> I am from Niagara Falls-ish rural area, Canada.


Welcome!


----------



## Speidres

Hi um so I'm Ashley and I got into the hobby by watching YouTube.... I have been interested in reptiles/snakes/amphibians since I was very young and once I started watching some stuff on YouTube I kinda got interested in T's... Previously I was kind of an arachnophobe and um insectaphobe I guess maybe you would call it? But since then I have had 4 mantids, a flower beetle, a jumping spider and I now currently have 5 tarantulas. I got my first T in 2019 in the spring, an avic avic named Gohma (I like Zelda/Nintendo lol). She (? unsure of sex) is my oldest T. The next year I got an a seemani "Skulltula" right before the pandemic started. This year I got a p Irminia "Sheik," a p regalis "Bolt" and a y diversipes. These guys were my first slings as I had gotten the avic avic and a seemani as juvies. NGL, Bolt scares me quite a bit with the potential of her bite but so far that's my spider family! I joined to hopefully chat with other people in the hobby, get some advice and because I've been lurking since like 2018 anyway haha. Aside from my T's I also have a cat, a dog (smaller than the cat, who is quite small), two crested geckos and raise isopods, springtails, mealworms and dubia roaches as I like to have bioactive enclosures and I'm not keen on paying $6-10 every time I gotta feed my animals (I live in a city with no exotic pet stores whatsoever so its Petsmart or Petco or nothing). Anyways nice to meet y'all and I'll see you guys around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Speidres said:


> Hi um so I'm Ashley and I got into the hobby by watching YouTube.... I have been interested in reptiles/snakes/amphibians since I was very young and once I started watching some stuff on YouTube I kinda got interested in T's... Previously I was kind of an arachnophobe and um insectaphobe I guess maybe you would call it? But since then I have had 4 mantids, a flower beetle, a jumping spider and I now currently have 5 tarantulas. I got my first T in 2019 in the spring, an avic avic named Gohma (I like Zelda/Nintendo lol). She (? unsure of sex) is my oldest T. The next year I got an a seemani "Skulltula" right before the pandemic started. This year I got a p Irminia "Sheik," a p regalis "Bolt" and a y diversipes. These guys were my first slings as I had gotten the avic avic and a seemani as juvies. NGL, Bolt scares me quite a bit with the potential of her bite but so far that's my spider family! I joined to hopefully chat with other people in the hobby, get some advice and because I've been lurking since like 2018 anyway haha. Aside from my T's I also have a cat, a dog (smaller than the cat, who is quite small), two crested geckos and raise isopods, springtails, mealworms and dubia roaches as I like to have bioactive enclosures and I'm not keen on paying $6-10 every time I gotta feed my animals (I live in a city with no exotic pet stores whatsoever so its Petsmart or Petco or nothing). Anyways nice to meet y'all and I'll see you guys around


Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConstancePlants

Hi! My name is Constance. I live in Memphis Tennessee. I have been a rare plant collector for more than 10 years (constance_plants on Instagram) but I am new to the spider hobby. I have already become so fascinated by tarantulas. They are the most amazing creatures who deserve so much more respect than I ever knew.
A local friend offered me a Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) sling and from the moment I began to learn about them, I knew it would be something addictive. Counting the few slings that will arrive next week, my collection will consist of the following:

Tliltocatl albopilosus -curly hair tarantula (Nicaraguan)

Lasiodora parahybana -salmon pink birdeater tarantula 

Acanthoscurria geniculata-Brazilian giant white-knee tarantula 

Brachypelma smithi tarantula 

Poecilotheria metallica- Gooty sapphire tarantula 

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens- green bottleblue tarantula 

Pterinochilus murinus -orange baboon tarantula 

Heteroscodra maculata-Togo baboon tarantula 

Nhandu coloratovillosus-Brazilian black and white tarantula 

Caribena versicolor -Antilles pink toe tarantula

I love to learn so please feel free to share any suggestions you have or photos of your Ts of the same species. And please correct me anytime I say something that isn’t correct! I appreciate all knowledge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

ConstancePlants said:


> Hi! My name is Constance. I live in Memphis Tennessee. I have been a rare plant collector for more than 10 years (constance_plants on Instagram) but I am new to the spider hobby. I have already become so fascinated by tarantulas. They are the most amazing creatures who deserve so much more respect than I ever knew.
> A local friend offered me a Tliltocatl albopilosus (Nicaraguan) sling and from the moment I began to learn about them, I knew it would be something addictive. Counting the few slings that will arrive next week, my collection will consist of the following:
> 
> Tliltocatl albopilosus -curly hair tarantula (Nicaraguan)
> 
> Lasiodora parahybana -salmon pink birdeater tarantula
> 
> Acanthoscurria geniculata-Brazilian giant white-knee tarantula
> 
> Brachypelma smithi tarantula
> 
> Poecilotheria metallica- Gooty sapphire tarantula
> 
> Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens- green bottleblue tarantula
> 
> Pterinochilus murinus -orange baboon tarantula
> 
> Heteroscodra maculata-Togo baboon tarantula
> 
> Nhandu coloratovillosus-Brazilian black and white tarantula
> 
> Caribena versicolor -Antilles pink toe tarantula
> 
> I love to learn so please feel free to share any suggestions you have or photos of your Ts of the same species. And please correct me anytime I say something that isn’t correct! I appreciate all knowledge!


Welcome. Plenty of good info here!


----------



## KiraKeeper

Hey guys, my name is Mark, I am 14 i was born in czech republic and i live here currently. I am new to keeping tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cask1969

Hello all, I will start by saying I am new to T's but not to exotics in general.  My primary direction is towards naturalistic enclosures.  I took a bit for me to join, but there seems to be a lot of good experienced info here and have already learned some things or thought of things I had not before.  I hope to keep learning with the group there is so much too learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JG91215

Hey everyone! I’m Gary, 30, and new to Tarantulas. I’ve wanted one for years, my wife finally decided I could have them. I decided to “go big or go home” lol. I’ve also got 3 dogs and 5 kids. I am grateful for all of the awesome posts & advice that I’ve seen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

JG91215 said:


> Hey everyone! I’m Gary, 30, and new to Tarantulas. I’ve wanted one for years, my wife finally decided I could have them. I decided to “go big or go home” lol. I’ve also got 3 dogs and 5 kids. I am grateful for all of the awesome posts & advice that I’ve seen!


Welcome!


----------



## cold blood

Monnie said:


> Hi,
> I got interested in spiders from seeing one every day in the hallway. Also am wanting to learn how to care for them as a pet, and meet others wiser than I am to help me learn that!


Welcome to the boards fellow milwaukeean!


----------



## rannoch

Hi all,

Stared with one T but now have six. Live in Scotland in a fairly remote and quiet area. Have made myself a promise to stick on six Ts and no more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan154

Hey!

I am in Sweden, started this hobby a year ago, have about 75 tarantulas at the moment and more coming in, greatful to be here among likeminded people.


----------



## SeaRaccoon

Hi there,
Everytime something went wrong with my multiple legged friends, i always turned to Arachnoboards. Thanks to this place they're still kicking so i decided to join! My name is Ale, and i'm a ecology student with a love for anything eight-legged and insects. I just think entomology's neat!
I have Tara, a T. albo who's been with me for 4 months and is my first T, and Edgar, a teeny tiny jumping spider who i believe may be a Colonus hesperus.


----------



## LeCloporte

Hello!   I started my invert collection with isopods and jumping spiders! 
Right now I have 3 colony of isopods, a brachypelma Emilia Male named Crabe
A psalmopoeus cambridgei spiderling (not sexed) named Murderface 
3 phidippus Regius -Debbie(F)-Spook(F)-Nitro(M)
1 phidippus soroa Pumpkin(F)

The spider keeping brings me a ton of joy, I think they are amazing and fascinating animals and I learned a lot about them on this forum so I thought that maybe I'll finally join haha


----------



## Westicles

Welcome!!



SeaRaccoon said:


> Hi there,
> Everytime something went wrong with my multiple legged friends, i always turned to Arachnoboards. Thanks to this place they're still kicking so i decided to join! My name is Ale, and i'm a ecology student with a love for anything eight-legged and insects. I just think entomology's neat!
> I have Tara, a T. albo who's been with me for 4 months and is my first T, and Edgar, a teeny tiny jumping spider who i believe may be a Colonus hesperus.


Welcome!


----------



## Baboshagyma

To be quite honest i don't really like spiders. In fact i'm afraid of them. Started watching youtube videos recently to torture and educate myself and also to try and tolerate them more. Had some questions regarding the videos and the spdiers (which turned out are kinda interesting) and i found this forum and tought this would be a better place to ask around.
So i don't keep any spiders myself but my garden is littered with wolf spiders and they freak me out ( more than tarantulas ). Anyway: Hello!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArgiopeAurantia

Cask1969 said:


> Hello all, I will start by saying I am new to T's but not to exotics in general.  My primary direction is towards naturalistic enclosures.  I took a bit for me to join, but there seems to be a lot of good experienced info here and have already learned some things or thought of things I had not before.  I hope to keep learning with the group there is so much too learn.


That a rainbow in your profile pic?

I’m new. I’ve always been fascinated (from a distance) by spiders big and small, feeding them in my yard, and watched tarantulas at the pet store with intrigue but knew no one would ever let me have one.

Well now I’m an adult and I do what I want, lol. My husband says he doesn’t mind, so long as he doesn’t have to do anything. And the kids will be undoubtedly fascinated as well.

I ordered my FIRST tarantula today, and the fact that I had such a hard time choosing leads me to believe it may not be my last! If all goes well I’ll be the proud mother of a GBB (that scientific name escapes me atm) sling in a few short days. My very close second choice was a g. pulchripes who only lost to the GBB on growth rate so I may get one of those someday soon and let it slowly grow up.

I am so nervous and excited and a little more nervous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wolfram1

Welcome.



Atlas Mason said:


> Hey. I have in the last month gotten back into keeping tarantulas and the world has changed in the last 10 years, if I do say so myself,
> 
> My first spider was about 30 years ago and was purchased in a mall store and labeled "Chilean Rose Hair". Who knows back then, and I suspect it was wild caught due to the time. I have kept some since then and capped out at about 6 adult rescues, including an OBT, who have long since passed. This time I chose to start with three spiderlings (C. Cyanopubescens, T. Vagans, and D. Pentaloris. I am working on my scientific names and may not be totally correct in spelling).
> 
> I look forward to learning all the new husbandry ideas and getting reassurance when my spiders are just doing spider stuff.
> 
> Thanks y'all.


WIKIPEDIA: In modern usage of the Binomial nomenclature, the first letter of the generic name is always CAPITALIZED in writing, while that of the specific epithet is NOT, even when derived from a proper noun such as the name of a person or place. Similarly, both parts are _italicized_. Often, after a species name is introduced in a text, the generic name is abbreviated to the first letter in subsequent mentions (_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ e. g., _C. cyaneopubescens_).

you will get the hang of it and after a while you wont be able to stand the mess "common" names make


----------



## Nicthespidernoob

ArgiopeAurantia said:


> That a rainbow in your profile pic?
> 
> I’m new. I’ve always been fascinated (from a distance) by spiders big and small, feeding them in my yard, and watched tarantulas at the pet store with intrigue but knew no one would ever let me have one.
> 
> Well now I’m an adult and I do what I want, lol. My husband says he doesn’t mind, so long as he doesn’t have to do anything. And the kids will be undoubtedly fascinated as well.
> 
> I ordered my FIRST tarantula today, and the fact that I had such a hard time choosing leads me to believe it may not be my last! If all goes well I’ll be the proud mother of a GBB (that scientific name escapes me atm) sling in a few short days. My very close second choice was a g. pulchripes who only lost to the GBB on growth rate so I may get one of those someday soon and let it slowly grow up.
> 
> I am so nervous and excited and a little more nervous.



Chromatopelma cyanopubescens  I love my GBB


----------



## pongdict

Hello from Texas. Originally from the Philippines. Just getting back into the hobby after 14 years. Moved to the US 14 years ago. Left my female Chilean Rose Hair (Axl Rose) to a friend, she passed away a few years after . A new place, life and having children prevented me from getting back into the hobby until recently. Bought some G. pulchripes for myself and T. albos for my son and daughter! We are all so excited!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cadman01

Hello and good afternoon. I am new to the forum, as well as the hobby. As I am looking into getting my first T, I plan to do my research here and learn from everyone. As my first pet, I am thinking about a species that is easy to care for. Perhaps an OW T as they do not throw hairs. Being highly alergic to many things, I can see issues with urdicating hairs. I am looking forward to looking into the forums here to get a good direction to start with.

Mark


----------



## Westicles

cadman01 said:


> Hello and good afternoon. I am new to the forum, as well as the hobby. As I am looking into getting my first T, I plan to do my research here and learn from everyone. As my first pet, I am thinking about a species that is easy to care for. Perhaps an OW T as they do not throw hairs. Being highly alergic to many things, I can see issues with urdicating hairs. I am looking forward to looking into the forums here to get a good direction to start with.
> 
> Mark


Welcome Mark. Lots of great intel here


----------



## cold blood

ArgiopeAurantia said:


> That a rainbow in your profile pic?
> 
> I’m new. I’ve always been fascinated (from a distance) by spiders big and small, feeding them in my yard, and watched tarantulas at the pet store with intrigue but knew no one would ever let me have one.
> 
> Well now I’m an adult and I do what I want, lol. My husband says he doesn’t mind, so long as he doesn’t have to do anything. And the kids will be undoubtedly fascinated as well.
> 
> I ordered my FIRST tarantula today, and the fact that I had such a hard time choosing leads me to believe it may not be my last! If all goes well I’ll be the proud mother of a GBB (that scientific name escapes me atm) sling in a few short days. My very close second choice was a g. pulchripes who only lost to the GBB on growth rate so I may get one of those someday soon and let it slowly grow up.
> 
> I am so nervous and excited and a little more nervous.


Hello from WI!


----------



## KenEnd

Hiyah,

I'm Ken and I'm new to invertebrates. I've actually ben arachnophobic my whole life due to my father being arachnophobic. Once I left the house I started treating little invert much better like trying to catch and release them rather than reaching for the bug spray. My wonderful partner introduced me to the world of tarantulas and all I can say is; what beauty, what uniqueness, what loveliness I've been missing in my world. I know I'm not the only one 
I am so grateful to have been introduced so sweetly into the world or invertebrates. I've found out I'm a big fan of scorpions as a result. Learning about the different requirements for different species and different kinds of inverts has been a delight and a welcomed corridor into expanding my knowledge in subjects I wouldn't have considered otherwise.
So I'm here to oggle your spoods and collect information on scorpions <3 I've found some good resources so far and I'm excited to find more and maybe contribute myself one day. 
I'm from all over the place, east coast and west coast. I grew up with 2 parents in the military so no place can really claim me as it's own. I currently live smack dab in the middle of the states which has been really nice. I miss Washington tho. I bounce jobs as frequently as I've moved. I don't really have a career but I did go to school for art and special effect make-up with a focus in mold making. I'd like to do art ultimately. But for now i pack boxes and that pays the bills. 
I enjoy hiking and off-roading in my Outback when I can. I sew and craft, I have an etsy shop with some earrings I've made that sell pretty well. I'm a little bit of a jack of all trades.
If anyone has some good recipes for gastritis or sensitive stomachs I would love to hear them xD I'm always looking for new food to make and looking for specialty recipes can be such a pain. 
Anywho, I've rambled enough. I'm excited to be here and meet new friends with similar interests. Thanks for having me.


----------



## NocturnalSkies

My names Christian and I’ve been lurking this board for about a month and finally decided to join. I’m 27 and have been in the hobby since a kid(I was very active when the petbugs classifieds site used to be a thing) but due to a lot of things including strings of awful roommates and living situations throughout the years it took a backseat for a long time until recently when time, money, and mental headspace has allowed me to pursue my hobbies in general more. My mom really fostered a respect for animals and insects in me and I grew up in a household where we had a pet giant Asian mantis(who everyone mourned and cried over when she died) before we had a dog and killing spiders was akin to a mortal sin so it’s no wonder I enjoy these critters so much lol.
Unfortunately my gf really hates them and it’s a reason why we don’t live together, but we’re trying to work it out and see what happens.


----------



## emikomeow

Hello! My name is Emily and I just found this board. I bought my first tarantula on Saturday. A juvenile B. Smithi and I am totally in love! Any tips for caring for her (about 75% sure it is a her) would be greatly appreciated. I have no interest in actually handling her since my research showed no benefit to her and many more risks to her health. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Farouche

Hello there! I'm from France, in my mid 30's, fairly new to this. I've only been in the hobby for real since covid so I have little experience, though I've been doing my own research since longer than that. Well, I used to keep a ton of garden snails (Cornu aspersum aspersum were my locals) as a kid but I'm not sure that counts. It's actually plants that got me here, 'cause it sparked an interest in terraria and that's when I found out about bioactive setups, which then led me to learn about many other fascinating inverts that I didn't know could be kept as pets.

I don't have too many species under my roof and I can't get into much terra building or new acquisitions right now though because I'll soon be relocating to live with my partner on the other side of the country, and I don't want to complicate the move. Once that's done, things may change though. As you might have guessed I don't like to rush things so I'll just hang around and learn a bit before commiting to more critters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

emikomeow said:


> Hello! My name is Emily and I just found this board. I bought my first tarantula on Saturday. A juvenile B. Smithi and I am totally in love! Any tips for caring for her (about 75% sure it is a her) would be greatly appreciated. I have no interest in actually handling her since my research showed no benefit to her and many more risks to her health. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406419


Welcome Emily!  Search through the threads. More than likely you'll find the appropriate info. If not, feel free to post questions.


----------



## PhoenixFyre

Hello everyone!

I'm Phoenix and so very glad to be here. For years I've wanted to own a Tarantula but didn't know enough to get one. Well, being that I have more time on my hands now, I've decided to dive in. 
After much research on what kind of T I wanted (trust me, it was months of bouncing around between the "Ooooo's" and "Ahhhhh's" lol!) - I've finally settled on purchasing a Grammostola Pulchra (which, by the way, I've just purchased yesterday! YAY! YAY! Merry Xmas to ME! lol!)
I just love, love, love everything about that species. From her (I'm using the description _her _loosely) stunning velvet black to her big stocky build, she's everything I was looking for.

I don't intend to become a breeder since I don't have the desire or time to become one. Instead, I just want to enjoy her for the beauty that she is. 

I also don't intend on handling her unless, of course, she happens to walk onto my hand when I move her to a new enclosure. 
Frankly speaking, I don't handle my herps at all (unless cleaning their enclosure or rehousing them) because I don't find it necessary to bond with them that way. They know I'm the person that cares for them and respects them so the bond is already there between us - handling them is not going to make that bond any stronger. Many might disagree with me - but that's my own reflection on the subject anyway...
I believe it will be the same with my G. Pulchra. She'll know me enough to assure herself that I'm a part of her life now and that I won't hurt her carelessly - that's good enough for me. 

Anyway, I'm so glad I'm here. I've learned a ton of useful information from all you wonderful members already and am excited about learning more.

Now...if I can only find a reputable Jumping Spider breeder....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## VoidPropphecy

Hey guys and gals, My name is Adam been in the pet trade for some time have had axolotl's, snakes, frogs and tarantulas, Im 24 years old and live in the US I started out with a rose hair and quickly fell in love with OW tarantulas especially the Gooty Sapphire. I Currently own a set of rare Blues (I have one NW, Blue) for my first Old Worlds,  starting with a sling of Chilobrachys sp Electric Blue, Poecilotheria Metallica, Harpactira pulchripes "Golden Blue Leg Baboon" and my NW Blue Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens "Green Bottle Blue". I'm hoping to share this journey with you all as they are still slings and am very happy to have found a place, where i can share my love and hobby with others!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## azbo

Hello everyone .. My name is Alex and I am the proud owner of a baby scorpion. I’m here to try to find out information about how to best care for my new friend (Asian Blue Forest Scorpion). It was a Christmas gift, and I am now on a mission to make the life of Sus as nice and enjoyable as possible. He is currently in a little box, which I am told is ok as he is so small. I also have a larger viv which I will move him into when he gets a bit bigger. Anyway.. Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinn

Hello, Shinn from Malaysia here. Been lurking and researching about tarantulas over the last month or so and just got my first two new world slings today. Grammastola Pulchripes and Tliltocatl Albopilosus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## flannel

Hi everyone! I'm new here. I'm just getting started in the world of bug keeping, with some blue death feigning beetles and isopods. (I've also got a snail tank.) I certainly don't have anything very exotic or unique but I love bugs and I'm excited to learn and experience more!

I also have a dog and a cat. In the past I've kept ball pythons, crested geckos, leopard geckos, and rats at various points in my adult life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ResinBomb

Hello everyone! My names Phil. I'm a new keeper as of two days ago. I own a small G. Pulchripes, Caribena Versicolor, and H. Colombia Large. All different sizes. I also own a Rottweiler, ball python and 2 African Cichlid tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## The5Venomz

Good morning guys/gals... I'm Jay, I'm a extreme newbie, I just got my first hopefully girls this weekend. I got a Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, 
Caribena versicolor (Antilles Pinktoe Tarantula)
Tliltocatl albopilosum (Curlyhair Tarantula)
All are about 1". 

II also have African Cichlids, and a Savanah Cat. 

I hope to enjoy the hobby, but hopefully I won't get too addicted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## elj1977

Hi all! I'm new to the tarantula world, but not the spider world cuz I already have 2 audax (Bold) jumping spider Brothers. I just got my first ever tarantula sling. A friend of mine got him from a local reptile expo for me as a late Christmas present. She's done a lot of research as to what to get me in regards of a beginner T. She knew I had always wanted a T for years. Anyways bout my T sling, he's a Curly Hair T. Right now I haven't moved him into his proper enclosure yet cuz we think he's now in premolt cuz he refused his last meal with my friend and is also building a molting mat which I had thought was mold, oops. I mean I am familiar with molting mats due to reading and watching vids on YouTube bout it, but had never ever seen one in person and went to pick it up as I had thought it was mold, but quickly dropped it soon as I realized what it was and tried to fix it. That was last night. I felt so bad. But today he seems not to be bothered by the fact that I messed it up cuz he repaired it plus added more webbing to it. Whew! I plan not to disturb him too much though even though I do check on him constantly to see how he's progressing. I am well aware that he'll molt on his back unlike the jumpers do. His name is Tuxedo Jack. There's a short reason for his name especially Tuxedo. I had a regal jumping spider named Tuxedo that had passed last month and it really affected me badly cuz he was my fav jumper of the 3. It's not like I don't love the remaining 2 boys I still have, lol. But my friend knew how badly it did affect me though and my plan to name another spider possibly a jumper after Tux. So she herself named my baby Tuxedo Jack. We just call him Jack for short though. I haven't gotten any good pics of him yet cuz he is very nervous right now which my friend says is cuz of him being in premolt cuz he's really a good gentleman for her while we were waiting for his transport to me by way of another friend of mine. Right now I'm researching on how to find out how old he really is. My friend who is friends with tarantula people says that he could already be 1 to 2 yrs old. But I still wanna know, lol. He's currently at least an inch in size though. But I haven't seen him all stretched out like a normal T. Ok that's enough chatter cuz I could keep on and on, lol. But I'm excited to finally own a T and a baby at that yet. I plan to get more over time along with jumpers too. And a scorpion. I'm gonna include the only Pic I have that I took of Jack from yesterday, but it's not a great Pic. Plus also a Pic that my friend sent me when she still had him.


----------



## Palearctic Buthidae

Greetings to all. My name is Max and I'm from Saint Petersburg. I am only interested in the Buthidae of the Palearctic, as well as spiders from the subfamilies Eumenophorinae and Ornithoctoninae, living, as is known, in the Old World

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorybmovie

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


I'm Gory. I recently housed a female P. Audax and joined the boards to learn and ask questions related to helping her thrive. I'm new to keeping spiders and am also working on overcoming my fear of them. No, Gory is not my real name, but that is what everyone online calls me. I host a horror movie review show and when I'm not here asking all of you questions about spiders, I'm reviewing movies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## herpetogeorgie

Hey guys, I'm Georgie.

I've been keeping herps for a few years and am currently studying for my Zoology with herpetology BSc.

Tarantulas became my new obsession last year and lurking on this forum has been so helpful with a lot of my questions.

So long time lurker, first time poster. Nice to meet you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

herpetogeorgie said:


> Hey guys, I'm Georgie.
> 
> I've been keeping herps for a few years and am currently studying for my Zoology with herpetology BSc.
> 
> Tarantulas became my new obsession last year and lurking on this forum has been so helpful with a lot of my questions.
> 
> So long time lurker, first time poster. Nice to meet you all


Welcome!!! There's a few reptile lovers here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jmadson13

Posting here after a long hiatus, I'm glad to see arachnoboards is still a great resource for invert keepers.  I've kept a few spiderlings the past decade and just got back into breeding tarantulas. I look forward to following the boards again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PurpleRex

Hey, I’m Matt, 29 and live in the UK. I’ve had about a decade break from T keeping, but glad to have found AB as one of the forums still going strong now that I’m recently ‘back in the game’. Nice to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SCKlopper

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Good day all. I'm Sonet from South Africa. 42yo mom of 5. Always loved spiders, especially taking macro shots of.them. Eventually adopted 2 juvies in August last year and fell in love. My collection stands at 18 now and I joined arachnoboards to gain knowledge from the experienced keepers out there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

SCKlopper said:


> Good day all. I'm Sonet from South Africa. 42yo mom of 5. Always loved spiders, especially taking macro shots of.them. Eventually adopted 2 juvies in August last year and fell in love. My collection stands at 18 now and I joined arachnoboards to gain knowledge from the experienced keepers out there.


Welcome Sonet!!!!



PurpleRex said:


> Hey, I’m Matt, 29 and live in the UK. I’ve had about a decade break from T keeping, but glad to have found AB as one of the forums still going strong now that I’m recently ‘back in the game’. Nice to meet you all!


Welcome aboard Matt!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## xZaidax

Hey everyone,

I’m Maddi, 29 year old Aussie they/them keeper of Ts for the last nearly year.

I’ve posted but not really introduced myself so HIIIIII.


----------



## Westicles

xZaidax said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I’m Maddi, 29 year old Aussie they/them keeper of Ts for the last nearly year.
> 
> I’ve posted but not really introduced myself so HIIIIII.


Welcome!!


----------



## xZaidax

Thank you


Westicles said:


> Welcome!!


----------



## Westicles

xZaidax said:


> Thank you


No problem Maddi. Lots of good people here. On a side note, I'm jealous of anyone who lives in Australia. You guys have it all there in regards to nature/wildlife, beaches, etc!


----------



## xZaidax

Westicles said:


> No problem Maddi. Lots of good people here. On a side note, I'm jealous of anyone who lives in Australia. You guys have it all there in regards to nature/wildlife, beaches, etc!


yeah I’ve come across a few v helpful Aussie keepers.

oh mate as a kid I was always out bush looking for insects, arachnids and reptiles  they’re beautiful and fierce and I love them for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

Hi all!  My name is Andy and I live in Albuquerque, NM, USA.  I've been keeping tarantulas for years, but never seriously got into the hobby - I'd just keep one or 2 at a time of whichever wild T's I'd happen across (of the various brown/tan Aphonopelma ssp. native to NM).  If I was lucky I'd find a young one out and about that would live for several years, but most often they would be MM on the hunt for females and we'd get to enjoy them for a year or so at most.  Never bothered to try to get a female out of her burrow.  Recently, as my son has gotten older and more interested, I've gotten more interested the hobby and have a small collection of slings and juveniles that I'm growing out.  I'm also working on turning the spare bedroom into the Tarantula Cave, so things are getting serious now!  Been watching and learning from AB for a long time, and happy to be a member now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tn tarantula

I would like to introduce myself my name is Tom I'm out of Tennessee I just recently got into this hobby I have 2 L.Ps 1 T Vagan and just recently picked up a GBB just went to my first show in Knoxville was a bit disappointed I was hoping it was going to be bigger but made the best of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer

Hey there Tom!! Welcome to Arachnoboards and welcome to the hobby!! Sorry about the show, I've never been to one still yet after all these years. 

Best suggestions I can give are start this hobby slow in regards to getting more tarantulas, enjoy what you have, marinate in the hobby, and learn as much as you can with just a few that way if you make husbandry mistakes its not repeated over 10x-20x times. Also, slings take up hardly any room but adults take up quite a bit more! 

Also learn to utilize the advanced search function here on AB or learn how to search google within Arachnoboards! Pretty much anything your looking for or wondering, or questioning has been discussed here on AB before! Too few new AB members utilize this to its full potential. 

Read, learn, and enjoy! Happy keeping      

~Connor

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 4


----------



## Wolfram1

Welcome, those are great spiders to have, i own all of the ones you mentioned and they are a blast. I love watching the Lasiodora especially. Just a boring brown spider?, heck no!

MfG,
Wolfram

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jc55

Welcome and that is a nice selection to start one of the most addictive and fascinating hobbies IMO and you came to the right place to learn and there is a lot of information available here that covers just about any question you might have as a new keeper and plenty of great members and experience here at AB.Enjoy!


----------



## Tn tarantula

Smotzer said:


> Hey there Tom!! Welcome to Arachnoboards and welcome to the hobby!! Sorry about the show, I've never been to one still yet after all these years.
> 
> Best suggestions I can give are start this hobby slow in regards to getting more tarantulas, enjoy what you have, marinate in the hobby, and learn as much as you can with just a few that way if you make husbandry mistakes its not repeated over 10x-20x times. Also, slings take up hardly any room but adults take up quite a bit more!
> 
> Also learn to utilize the advanced search function here on AB or learn how to search google within Arachnoboards! Pretty much anything your looking for or wondering, or questioning has been discussed here on AB before! Too few new AB members utilize this to its full potential.
> 
> Read, learn, and enjoy! Happy keeping
> 
> ~Connor


Yes I'm going to really enjoy what I have my gbb is about inch and half maybe 2 inches my other ones are about three quarters of an inch I'm still waiting on molts from them but it will come in due time



jc55 said:


> Welcome and that is a nice selection to start one of the most addictive and fascinating hobbies IMO and you came to the right place to learn and there is a lot of information available here that covers just about any question you might have as a new keeper and plenty of great members and experience here at AB.Enjoy!


Yes this is very addictive hobby and when more room comes available to me I will definitely expand my collection until then I'm just going to watch what I have grow 


Wolfram1 said:


> Welcome, those are great spiders to have, i own all of the ones you mentioned and they are a blast. I love watching the Lasiodora especially. Just a boring brown spider?, heck no!
> 
> MfG,
> Wolfram


I can't wait till my parahybanas get bigger and my t vagans is a eating machine lol that's a good thing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnophobphile

Tn tarantula said:


> I would like to introduce myself my name is Tom I'm out of Tennessee I just recently got into this hobby I have 2 L.Ps 1 T Vagan and just recently picked up a GBB just went to my first show in Knoxville was a bit disappointed I was hoping it was going to be bigger but made the best of it


Welcome Tom 

Make sure to read in their entirety:






						Terms and rules
					

You must agree to these terms and rules before using the site.



					arachnoboards.com
				




And






						Tarantula Information for Beginners (and More)
					

Below are some helpful resources.  (Rather than having half a dozen or more pinned threads, which clutter the top of the board, we are pinning this index.)  While the focus is on beginners, there are other threads on health and more advanced species that may be useful to more experienced...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## coolnweird

Enjoy the process of raising your GBB! I didn't believe people when they told me I'd eventually miss the sling coloration, I was so excited to finally see some blue legs. And now, while I adore the look of adult GBBs, I do feel almost nostalgic for the gold and black sling patterns. Very satisfying species to raise, mine grew from a 3/4" sling to a 4-5" in about 2 years. Meanwhile, other slings I received just a few months after are barely pushing an inch or two!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sanjo

Hi everybody! Been lurking for a while and have learned a lot here. I currently have 4 Ts: 2 T. albos M & F, a T. vagans unsure of sex, and a 6" G. iheringi female. I've kept and bred piranha and have also kept snakes, scorpions, and mantids, but am relatively new to tarantulas. I wish I would have started keeping them 20 years ago! They are just great.
Anyway just wanted to say hi, great place you have here! I look forward to chatting with you all.

My T. vagans, one of my absolute faves

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

Sanjo said:


> Hi everybody! Been lurking for a while and have learned a lot here. I currently have 4 Ts: 2 T. albos M & F, a T. vagans unsure of sex, and a 6" G. iheringi female. I've kept and bred piranha and have also kept snakes, scorpions, and mantids, but am relatively new to tarantulas. I wish I would have started keeping them 20 years ago! They are just great.
> Anyway just wanted to say hi, great place you have here! I look forward to chatting with you all.
> 
> My T. vagans, one of my absolute faves
> View attachment 410803


T. vagans is a fave of mine as well! Nice pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gonta the bug man

I was brought here from a thread about stinkbugs sadly I have no insects or arachnids but I like this website I feel welcomed thanks for making me feel accepted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

gonta the bug man said:


> I was brought here from a thread about stinkbugs sadly I have no insects or arachnids but I like this website I feel welcomed thanks for making me feel accepted


Glad you're here!!! Plenty to read and learn on the boards


----------



## Tnovice

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi!
I'm Kris (45) from Alabama. I have been doing a great deal of research into what T will best suit my life.  Also my first priority will be to provide the best situation for the T I choose. I can't wait to start this new chapter in my life. Thanks for providing insight and wisdom.
Kris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laura Belle

Varden said:


> *Newbie Introduction*
> 
> Hi, all.  I am not only new to this board, I am new to tarantulas.  I am just looking into owning my first one and am still in the mode of gathering information on the proper care and feeding of.  I know I eventually want a Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" (Singapore Blue), but since the literature suggests this is not a first-timer's spider and intend to work my way up to having one.   So far, I have the housing and supplies for an arboreal tarantula, and I've been looking at the Avicularia metallica (Metallic Pinktoe) or the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (Green Bottle Blue).  Any advice would be greatly appreciated, but I think if I poke around this site long enough, I'll probably pick up some great tarantula-care tips to help me make my choice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maren


Hi!!  I have a Singapore blue and NEVER see it. It is so so shy. That’s my only downside. I bought mine as one of my firsts. It’s just like any T. Fast and afraid. I would definitely say your choices are perfect!  I love my GBB. She’s always out & a great eater. I have her set up in an arboreal which she goes down under but mostly stays up high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrapp1819

Hello all! New to the world of T husbandry, but a long time exotic pet enthusiast. Owning my first T (with my 3 year old daughter), has been a great experience. I've taken up the hobby to be able to share a common interest with the kiddo, little did I know it would also give me something to strengthen my recovery (April of 2019). Currently the proud owner of a gorgeous juvenile GBB. With an A. Avic (provided the shop has their info correct) coming in a week or two. Looking forward to learning from and becoming friends with folks here! Midwest USA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shelita

Shelita here......this is a nickname that a coworker gave to me as a joke, but turned into something that I like, so I kept it. 
I have a Mexican Fireleg that I got because my 2nd-grade students read a story in our basal reader called "Diary of a Spider". They absolutely loved it and begged me to get a spider as a class pet. We researched and saw the rose hair and Mexican fire leg and Mexican fire knee. I searched local pet stores, praying that no one would have anything and to my surprise, the local PetCo had a Mexican Fire Leg.....Charoltte has been with me for 9 years now. She has been a great source of learning for the students over the years and most are overcoming their fear of spiders....even me. She does have me concerned as she had been in pre molt for 6 months and refuses to molt or eat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

Shelita said:


> Shelita here......this is a nickname that a coworker gave to me as a joke, but turned into something that I like, so I kept it.
> I have a Mexican Fireleg that I got because my 2nd-grade students read a story in our basal reader called "Diary of a Spider". They absolutely loved it and begged me to get a spider as a class pet. We researched and saw the rose hair and Mexican fire leg and Mexican fire knee. I searched local pet stores, praying that no one would have anything and to my surprise, the local PetCo had a Mexican Fire Leg.....Charoltte has been with me for 9 years now. She has been a great source of learning for the students over the years and most are overcoming their fear of spiders....even me. She does have me concerned as she had been in pre molt for 6 months and refuses to molt or eat.


Awesome story!!! Welcome!


----------



## Hoffman

Hi folks! Recently decided to pursue building habitats and keeping inverts as a hobby; starting out with scorpions and eventually tarantulas. Looking forward to meeting folks and building expertise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Delta1243

I’d like to introduce myself, I’m Luke I have a decent amount of spiders and several other exotic pets, but I’d still consider myself relatively new to the tarantula hobby. I’m from Upstate New York and look forward to interacting with all of you and learning more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathly

Hello!

I'm Amanda from Cleveland, Ohio. I spent my entire childhood begging my mom to let me buy the T's at the pet store and finally purchased my first from Fear Not Tarantulas. I got a little curly hair and I'm reay excited but also afraid of killing it on accident. I joined to learn more about care and different critters thay are available. Happy to be here and excited to start my journey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NMTs

Deathly said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm Amanda from Cleveland, Ohio. I spent my entire childhood begging my mom to let me buy the T's at the pet store and finally purchased my first from Fear Not Tarantulas. I got a little curly hair and I'm reay excited but also afraid of killing it on accident. I joined to learn more about care and different critters thay are available. Happy to be here and excited to start my journey!


Welcome!!  There are tons of previous threads about keeping Tliltocatl albopilosus (curly hair tarantula) that you can find using the search function in the upper right corner of the page.  Try to get used to using scientific (Latin) names whenever possible to avoid confusion.  I've got a juvenile T. albo, too, and she's awesome - you're going to love having one!  They're really not difficult to take care of, and I'm sure you'll find all the info you need to be successful here.  Have fun!


----------



## Deathly

NMTs said:


> Welcome!!  There are tons of previous threads about keeping Tliltocatl albopilosus (curly hair tarantula) that you can find using the search function in the upper right corner of the page.  Try to get used to using scientific (Latin) names whenever possible to avoid confusion.  I've got a juvenile T. albo, too, and she's awesome - you're going to love having one!  They're really not difficult to take care of, and I'm sure you'll find all the info you need to be successful here.  Have fun!


Thanks! I don't think my mom will ever come over again. Haha. I don't even have the first one yet and I'm researching for a second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DHarris

Hi everyone! I'm David from Los Angeles. I've been following this great forum for some time now but decided I'd introduce myself and start interacting in the community.
During the lockdown I'd decided I was going to get back into keeping reptiles but had major commitment issues when it came to deciding on a species. Never understood the tarantula fascination but figured I'd try one or a scorpion as a desk pet and see how it went. Could always circle back to reptiles down the road.

After some familiarizing myself with general husbandry of Ts, a local shop sold me on an Acanthoscurria geniculata. I was immediately enamored with my little .5" sling, right up until he holed himself up and disappeared to molt.  That's when I got the itch to add an equally tiny Harpactira pulchripes. 
I'm guessing it's roughly a year later as I completely lost my ability to tell the passage of time during the pandemic.  That little Acanthoscurria geniculata molted again last week and he's now probably close to 4"-5", unfortunately he does seem to be a he.
In addition to my H. pulchripes, who's doing great, I've added a GBB, Brachypelma boehmei, Davus pentaloris,Tliltocatl albopilosus, Caribena versicolor, Ybyrapora diversipes, Poecilotheria metallica, Grammostola pulchripes, Dolichothele diamantinensis, OBT, Pseudhapalopus sp 'Colombia', Cyriocosmus leetzi, Bonnetina chamela, Thrixopelma cyaneolum, Thrixopelma lagunas, Holothele longipes, Holothele sp. “Dominican Republic” or Scopelobates sericeus (I'm still not sure what's correct), Phormictopus Dominican purple and most recently a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus.  
I did lose a very tiny freebieTheraphosinae sp Piura to a bad molt but otherwise it's been a real joy watching each of these Ts thrive and evolve as they grow.  

So much for just trying one...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jrapp1819

DHarris said:


> In addition to my H. pulchripes, who's doing great, I've added a GBB, Brachypelma boehmei, Davus pentaloris,Tliltocatl albopilosus, Caribena versicolor, Ybyrapora diversipes, Poecilotheria metallica, Grammostola pulchripes, Dolichothele diamantinensis, OBT, Pseudhapalopus sp 'Colombia', Cyriocosmus leetzi, Bonnetina chamela, Thrixopelma cyaneolum, Thrixopelma lagunas, Holothele longipes, Holothele sp. “Dominican Republic” or Scopelobates sericeus (I'm still not sure what's correct), Phormictopus Dominican purple and most recently a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus.
> I did lose a very tiny freebieTheraphosinae sp Piura to a bad molt but otherwise it's been a real joy watching each of these Ts thrive and evolve as they grow.
> 
> So much for just trying one...


Welcome from MI!

Awesome to see someone else falling in love with the tarantulas! Such cool, misunderstood creatures. How large is your B. cyaneopubescens? Mine is roughly 1.25"/3m. I'm also picking up a T. albopilosus tomorrow, roughly 3"/7cm


----------



## NMTs

DHarris said:


> Hi everyone! I'm David from Los Angeles. I've been following this great forum for some time now but decided I'd introduce myself and start interacting in the community.
> During the lockdown I'd decided I was going to get back into keeping reptiles but had major commitment issues when it came to deciding on a species. Never understood the tarantula fascination but figured I'd try one or a scorpion as a desk pet and see how it went. Could always circle back to reptiles down the road.
> 
> After some familiarizing myself with general husbandry of Ts, a local shop sold me on an Acanthoscurria geniculata. I was immediately enamored with my little .5" sling, right up until he holed himself up and disappeared to molt.  That's when I got the itch to add an equally tiny Harpactira pulchripes.
> I'm guessing it's roughly a year later as I completely lost my ability to tell the passage of time during the pandemic.  That little Acanthoscurria geniculata molted again last week and he's now probably close to 4"-5", unfortunately he does seem to be a he.
> In addition to my H. pulchripes, who's doing great, I've added a GBB, Brachypelma boehmei, Davus pentaloris,Tliltocatl albopilosus, Caribena versicolor, Ybyrapora diversipes, Poecilotheria metallica, Grammostola pulchripes, Dolichothele diamantinensis, OBT, Pseudhapalopus sp 'Colombia', Cyriocosmus leetzi, Bonnetina chamela, Thrixopelma cyaneolum, Thrixopelma lagunas, Holothele longipes, Holothele sp. “Dominican Republic” or Scopelobates sericeus (I'm still not sure what's correct), Phormictopus Dominican purple and most recently a Pamphobeteus ultramarinus.
> I did lose a very tiny freebieTheraphosinae sp Piura to a bad molt but otherwise it's been a real joy watching each of these Ts thrive and evolve as they grow.
> 
> So much for just trying one...


This story reminds me of someone...  Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## juniperkisses440

My name is Paige, I study Wildlife and Resource Management and work towards human dimensions/humanitarian  and non profit conservation work. I keep inverts for fun but have been collecting data on them as well. I photograph the creepy crawlies everywhere I go. 
Currently working on a bug calendar,and keeping about 40 inverts, mostly mantids. I will be studying insects in Peru this summer.
Nice to meet you, happy to be here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Westicles

juniperkisses440 said:


> My name is Paige, I study Wildlife and Resource Management and work towards human dimensions/humanitarian  and non profit conservation work. I keep inverts for fun but have been collecting data on them as well. I photograph the creepy crawlies everywhere I go.
> Currently working on a bug calendar,and keeping about 40 inverts, mostly mantids. I will be studying insects in Peru this summer.
> Nice to meet you, happy to be here.


Welcome aboard Paige


----------



## Happydance88

Hi, I’m David 33 from Texas.
I’ve been in the arachnid hobby for 3 years on and off. Some of my favorite species are Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, Grammastola pulchra, Ceratogyrus Darlingi, and Caribena versicolor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gitonga

Hi, Eric Gitonga here. Dudu photographer from Kenya. Dudu being the generic word for bugs. I found this place from search results while looking for id info on an arachnid someone shared on Twitter, looking to find out what it was.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderDan62

Hey guys, I'm Dan. 61 year old retired police officer. Find tarantulas to be a great retirement hobby. Got my first Curly Hair for Christmas of 2020. Now have 7 different species.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Westicles

SpiderDan62 said:


> Hey guys, I'm Dan. 61 year old retired police officer. Find tarantulas to be a great retirement hobby. Got my first Curly Hair for Christmas of 2020. Now have 7 different species.


Welcome aboard!!


----------



## spoooderman

Hey so my wife recently went to a reptile show which is pretty typical we have a ton of reptiles however this time she came home with a curly hair. She had done the research had a nice little container for em, and that was it I was hooked. 

So we currently have on Order a few tarantula cribs enclosures, and honestly I’m mad I didn’t get a few more, a new order might be placed lol

I spoke with the vendor she met at the show, if I can leave a name and contact I will but I’ll have to check the rules first. 

Anyways the guy was crazy nice and answered some questions and ended up sending me an availability list, so now we have a Grammastola pulchra, Hapalopus sp Colombia Lg both 1/2inch and an additional curly sling, these are both the Tliltocatl albopilosu Nicaraguan variant so that’s cool as well. 

These won’t ship until Monday which gives me time to dial everything in, but we’ve already done a bunch of reading. Hope to learn a ton of cool info here, specifically how to get these bioactive, already secured a local source for cow spot isopods and springtails, substrate and all that is already here.

Got bit bad by the spider bug so y’all will see me around

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Luwayne

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


Hi everyone, I'm from South Africa, I love scorpions, with the right help, I'll be willing to breed any specific specimen different from my current one, this is like a hobby for me, and I have no problems milking them or to find a different specimen if needed, I don't speak the Latin language of scorpions but I understand the differences between the three basic groups just a naughty farm boy, how can I help in return

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CedarArachne

Hi. I'm 36 years old and currently live in Wisconsin, USA. I am currently working towards a masters in biology. My thesis is on bacterial and fungal sediment community composition in a freshwater Marsh. Leaning towards a PhD in entomology but haven't really decided yet. 

I hadn't had a tarantula since 2002 and recently got back into the hobby. A lot of the names have changed, but luckily my favorite is Avicularia avicularia. They are just so fuzzy and cute and have those little toes. 

I've found I really enjoy raising slings and watching them grow. I mostly lurk around here for information.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Grim Keeper

Greetings everyone, my name is Ross, and I live in a rural area near Monterey, CA.  I am interested in a variety of natural things, and as an engineer, I have always had a fascination with the properties of spider silk.  About six months ago, I spotted my first black widow, and decided to study it more closely and observe its habits.  I had always wanted to see a black widow in the wild, but all had ever come across during night inspections were the European false widows until I found a juvenile female taking up residence on my internet modem.  I captured her, named her Modem, and built an enclosure for her.  I later found a much bigger female on my upstairs balcony and built a second enclosure for her.  After she defeated a particularly large Jupiter cricket (sometimes called a potato bug) after an epic battle, I named her Grim.  I have kept them both for about six months now, and I am still quite impressed with their intelligence and hunting techniques.  They are fun to observe, and I look forward to learning more about these and other species from this group.  Cheers - Ross

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr E

Greetings from Sweden everyone.
My name is Erik, 32 years old. I have been keeping Inverts and amphibians on and off since childhood. Currently I am looking to obtain some new tarantulas to fill up some of the empty tanks in my possesion. I mostly prefer terrestrial and fossorial spiders. At the moment I have two animals, a tailless cat and a tiger salamander. Hopefully my stay on these forums will be long and fruitfull.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wulver

We are Mike and Deb in Ohio. We bought our first tarantula last weekend. A Curly that is supposed to be 18 months old, but I'm not so sure due to her small size of 2" without the legs. Anyways, we currently have 4 Wolfdogs, 3 Savanah Cats, 1 rescued Feral street cat and a combined history consisting of reef keeping, reptile husbandry, animal rehab/rescue, zoo volunteer and childhoods filled with keeping whatever we could catch. With that being said, we are here to learn what we do not know, which is a lot.  Looking forward to this journey and getting to know this community.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## andrew jhonson

Hello all
I am Andrew johnson new here. very nice to be with you guys and the arachnoboards.com also. Hope we can better build ourselves by sharing each other's experiences.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Holabella

Hello, I've been considering joining for a while. I've been a tarantula keeper for 2 years. I also would love scorpions and centipedes and am in the process of researching their care.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AutumnMcG

Hey,
I’m a fairly new tarantula owner  I have a GBB and a Striped-knee tarantula. Loving the hobby and I know there will be allot more tarantulas to come in the near future  Learning allot and completely fascinated by the ways of a tarantulas life!
Im glad I found this forum because I'm wanting to learn more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

AutumnMcG said:


> Hey,
> I’m a fairly new tarantula owner  I have a GBB and a Striped-knee tarantula. Loving the hobby and I know there will be allot more tarantulas to come in the near future  Learning allot and completely fascinated by the ways of a tarantulas life!
> Im glad I found this forum because I'm wanting to learn more.


Welcome! Lots of good intel here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrispyNugs

Hello! I'm from Greece and I'm preparing to getting started with the hobby and this forum look like the best place for advice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris73G

Hello,

Chris from germany here.
I was interested in tarantulas some years ago, but never bought one back then. Last year somehow the interest came back, i was reading stuff und watching videos for literally months and late last year it was like "enough with just thinking about it" and i bought an adult albopilosum female.
Somehow she must´ve heard it when i said to myself "One tarantula will be enough for sure" and not long after i got her she built an really deep burrow under her cork bark and since then has been hiding there. I knew that they sometimes do that because of pre-molt or for no apparent reason and i thought i was prepared for that, but after one month of looking at an seemingly empty enclosure i was like "maybe those people who say "you´ll buy more than one tarantula anyway" were right" and bought an subadult vagans female (which is quite active and often out in the open).
Then i thought "hmmm...i could fit another table with enough space for two more enclosures right there" and at the moment im preparing the third enclosure and will be visiting a expo in two weeks, looking for maybe an GBB, an geniculata, pulchripes or some other a bit more colourful species.

Have been reading here for quite some time and finally decided to register for some chit-chat about tarantulas and advice in case i need it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alexcrete

Hi all ,

I am 39y/o, I am from Québec City in Canada. I've been waiting almost 30 years before geting my first T for plenty of reasons!! I am an adrenaline junkie since I retired from bullriding I was looking for something to patch that hole in my life so I picked skydiving for the rush it provide me and T's to relax and enjoy the calm state it put me in. So basically I am brand new to the hobby (started about 1 month ago) so far I own  Acanthoscurria geniculate, Avicularia avicularia, Brachypelma boehmei, Brachypelma hamorii, Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, Heteroscodra maculata (yes i know) , Lasiodora parahybana, Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Psalmopoeus irminia, Theraphosinae piura.

Have a good one all !!
Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioScorpion

Hello everyone, my name is Tyler. Happy to be part of such a seemingly knowledgeable community. I have been in the hobby for around ten years now and keep a large variety of insects, arachnids, fish and mammals. Looking forward to talking with everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A cave cricket

Hello!

I'm @A cave cricket and I'm fairly new here, my goal is to keep weird inverts no one would think to keep. Examples: short-tailed whip scorpion, Gladiator insects, Hooded tick spider, and scorpion flies. And to give tutorials on insects that you would never think about keeping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joey halphen

Hello everyone, my name is Joey,i am a big comicbook nerd-gamer-anime all around geek  that is new to hobby as i am looking to this forum to get help to get started into hobby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## Wolfram1

joey halphen said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joey,i am a big comicbook nerd-gamer-anime all around geek  that is new to hobby as i am looking to this forum to get help to get started into hobby.


Welcome, Arachnoboards is certainly the place to go if you want to get advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HB 8Ts

Hello, my Name is Christopher and i´m from Germany and 41 Years old at the moment. I started the Hobby 1 1/2 years back, after looking lots of pet-tubers during the first lockdown. Right now i have about 40 Ts in different ages. More details in my profile


----------



## WeeBird

I'm Lindsay, I'm a bird person but got into keeping spiders around the first lock down. Common story - massive life-affecting phobia, decided to get over it. Bought a jumper, then for some reason wolf spiders and huntsmans (huntsmen?) It's going okay, still afraid but the fear lessens as time goes. Weirdly I've always been fond of spiders (little weirdos haha) despite the phobia, and probably why I have mostly stuck to trues though I got my first T a few weeks ago, a nhandu sling.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

WeeBird said:


> I'm Lindsay, I'm a bird person but got into keeping spiders around the first lock down. Common story - massive life-affecting phobia, decided to get over it. Bought a jumper, then for some reason wolf spiders and huntsmans (huntsmen?) It's going okay, still afraid but the fear lessens as time goes. Weirdly I've always been fond of spiders (little weirdos haha) despite the phobia, and probably why I have mostly stuck to trues though I got my first T a few weeks ago, a nhandu sling.


Welcome Lindsay!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tinyspiders

Hi.  I don't feel comfortable posting names, but I'm new to Arachnoboards and I'm obsessed with jumping spiders.  I read this is where you can introduce yourself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 32legsandcounting

Hi everyone, my name is James and I have been keeping a tarantula for about a year but I got bitten by the bug as they say. I also have tropical fish, a mantis many stick insect and I keep cockroaches and mealworms as feeders for my bearded dragon as well as a host of plants, mostly tropical, a few carnivorous, some cactus and some oddballs. Thanks for having me arachnoboards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Speyeds

Hello everyone!

I’m quite new to the hobby but I’ve been interested in it for a few years. Recently got my first T about a month ago, a Brachypelma emilia. I am also a herp lover and have a few reptiles. 

Aside from my interest in Ts and other inverts I am a digital illustrator. Some hobbies and things I like are reading comics, RPG video games, anime, and horror movies.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

Speyeds said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I’m quite new to the hobby but I’ve been interested in it for a few years. Recently got my first T about a month ago, a Brachypelma emilia. I am also a herp lover and have a few reptiles.
> 
> Aside from my interest in Ts and other inverts I am a digital illustrator. Some hobbies and things I like are reading comics, RPG video games, anime, and horror movies.


Plenty of reptile keepers here!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Frogdaddy

Westicles said:


> Plenty of reptile keepers here!


And amphibian keepers too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Welcome, friend.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Murnau

Hey everyone, I'm Greg and live in France. I'm into Ts for about 10 years. I keep species like _M.balfouri, C.fimbriatus_, different variants of _P.murinus, K.brunnipes, D.pentaloris_ and some others. African and Asian species are my favourites. I have been breeding a lot of reptiles during more than 20 years but i'm about to stop this kind of animals. I have been lucky/glad to get a lot of reproductions from them, but i can't do everything at the same time so i made my choice 

In fact, as time passes i've felt into Ts. But I don't give up the reptile world though, I still do herping in my country and in the foreign countries. (Asia, etc). Also, I'm looking for going to the South of America and the USA for herping, photos etc.

Well, I'm here for exchanging informations with other keepers, to learn more (It's pretty hard to find people and infos in FR, so..).
Excuse me all for my english but i do my best 
That's it for now, see you soon guys on the forum and feel free to take contact

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Welcome aboard, friend! You're English is superb (better than some native speaker's I've encountered), & it certainly beats my French, at least. Sounds like you'll be in good company here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Murnau

Tentacle Toast said:


> Welcome aboard, friend! You're English is superb (better than some native speaker's I've encountered), & it certainly beats my French, at least. Sounds like you'll be in good company here.


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miles1

Hello Arachnoboard.

Im new. Ive been reading for awhile, decided to join.

Lots of good information here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

Miles1 said:


> Hello Arachnoboard.
> 
> Im new. Ive been reading for awhile, decided to join.
> 
> Lots of good information here.


Welcome to the family!


----------



## KelKel

Heyyy everyone! I'm Kelly, and I live in the North-West of England. I've had lots of experience with mammals and birds, a fear of arachnids until about 2 years ago...and now I'm owned by 9 tarantulas and 1 true spider. I'll probably end up with more as I enjoy keeping them so much. Although having already read many posts before getting my first T's, it seems that I'd not signed up as a member, so here I am. Outside of animal-related interests, I enjoy gaming, reading, creative outlets and looking after my niblings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Westicles

KelKel said:


> Heyyy everyone! I'm Kelly, and I live in the North-West of England. I've had lots of experience with mammals and birds, a fear of arachnids until about 2 years ago...and now I'm owned by 9 tarantulas and 1 true spider. I'll probably end up with more as I enjoy keeping them so much. Although having already read many posts before getting my first T's, it seems that I'd not signed up as a member, so here I am. Outside of animal-related interests, I enjoy gaming, reading, creative outlets and looking after my siblings.


Welcome aboard Kelly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainyFrog

Hi i'm Theophile, i'm 26.
I'm studying and working in computer science in Quebec.
And i'm here, because it's been like two or three month that i begin to look into the insects/archanide world.
I began to look at ants video and read some articles about them and quickly i began to read things about spiders.
And recently i come across a video that talk about vinegaroon ! And i found this little creature so COOL !!!!
So to quickly resume everything i'm here to learn everything i can about vinegaroon and jumping spider, and see if it's possible for me to adopt one when i consider myself ready.
Here is my presentation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

RainyFrog said:


> Hi i'm Theophile, i'm 26.
> I'm studying and working in computer science in Quebec.
> And i'm here, because it's been like two or three month that i begin to look into the insects/archanide world.
> I began to look at ants video and read some articles about them and quickly i began to read things about spiders.
> And recently i come across a video that talk about vinegaroon ! And i found this little creature so COOL !!!!
> So to quickly resume everything i'm here to learn everything i can about vinegaroon and jumping spider, and see if it's possible for me to adopt one when i consider myself ready.
> Here is my presentation.


We're glad to have you here!


----------



## Tulstuka

Westicles said:


> We're glad to have you here!





Happydance88 said:


> Hi, I’m David 33 from Texas.
> I’ve been in the arachnid hobby for 3 years on and off. Some of my favorite species are Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, Grammastola pulchra, Ceratogyrus Darlingi, and Caribena versicolor.





Happydance88 said:


> Hi, I’m David 33 from Texas.
> I’ve been in the arachnid hobby for 3 years on and off. Some of my favorite species are Psalmopoeus Cambridgei, Grammastola pulchra, Ceratogyrus Darlingi, and Caribena versicolor.


I gotta be too high on caffeine cuz every I touchon ‘introduce yourself’ I get nuthn.Good grief! Not new to spiders,I’ve always viewed them from a guarded distance.But at a franchise pet store I recently watched a bunch of employees harassing a tarantula,getting it to rise up to defend itself,for fun.After threa… dissuading the mfrs,I bought it. It’s a Chilean rose.Just looking for a place with info on its continued care.Someone mentioned Botar by Eights in Kansas…


----------



## wendell

Hi , 
I’m wendell. I work outdoors and joined to share pictures of the spiders I run across.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Westicles

wendell said:


> Hi ,
> I’m wendell. I work outdoors and joined to share pictures of the spiders I run across.


Welcome Wendell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## littlebugman

hi! im max and ive been fascinated by bugs for as long as i could remember. that's all honestly. i keep a lot of bugs and want more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frillipede

Hi! Call me Frill or Latimer :] I recently got into the invert hobby and I've been having a great time. Thus far I have a single female Pink-Footed Millipede (Narceus americanus) named Sandwich and a culture of Zebra Isopods (Armadillidium maculatum) collectively named The Chips. I'm hoping to get into breeding myriapods and isopods eventually, just as a hobby! They're really sweet and interesting pets, and I want to make them even more popular!! 
Here are some of my favorite images of Sandwich and Chips that I've taken so far :]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wonderful

Frillipede said:


> Hi! Call me Frill or Latimer :] I recently got into the invert hobby and I've been having a great time. Thus far I have a single female Pink-Footed Millipede (Narceus americanus) named Sandwich and a culture of Zebra Isopods (Armadillidium maculatum) collectively named The Chips. I'm hoping to get into breeding myriapods and isopods eventually, just as a hobby! They're really sweet and interesting pets, and I want to make them even more popular!!
> Here are some of my favorite images of Sandwich and Chips that I've taken so far :]


Howdy and welcome to the board. I don’t have any millipedes but I probably will one day cause they are just awesome.  I gotta share a story. When I was in first grade I fell in love will all the little rolly Polly’s  that crawled around near my bus stop.  So one day I decided to collect some and put them in the zipper front of my back pack.  I did this for like a week.  See rolly polly grab and put in bag.  I put veggies from my school lunch in there too.  Well of course on Friday I didn’t close the zipper all the way and all our bags were piled up in the bag area. And then the hundreds of rolly Polly’s came out and every bag in the room had them crawling all over. I had collected hundreds.  I also had friends collect them and give their catches to me on the bus.  So many.  At the end of the day we go to the room and my teacher screams and jumps on one of our little kids school chairs. All us kids are looking and screeching and I’m trying to blend into the crowd so they don’t realize it was me.  In the end I had to stay after school to collect all them up and release at the lake park by the school.   
Surprisingly not many had died in my bag. 
Anyway I’ll need to appease the rolly pollly gods and do it right some day and give some proper care to compensate for my millipede minion army I tried to make. 
I don’t know why I’m sharing this now but it’s 2 am and I’m awake and silly. 
Welcome to arachnoboards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnofluff

Hi, I'm Kris!

I'm a non-binary, nerdy person whose parenting instincts got redirected somewhere along the line to critters with many legs. I've been an amateur birder most of my life, but have found in recent years a love for and interest in arthropods, reptiles, and amphibians.

I spent a long time searching topics on this site before picking up my T, and I am excited to be a new member!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

Arachnofluff said:


> Hi, I'm Kris!
> 
> I'm a non-binary, nerdy person whose parenting instincts got redirected somewhere along the line to critters with many legs. I've been an amateur birder most of my life, but have found in recent years a love for and interest in arthropods, reptiles, and amphibians.
> 
> I spent a long time searching topics on this site before picking up my T, and I am excited to be a new member!!


Welcome to AB!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheArachnidBinder

Hey! My name is Jen and I keep tarantulas, regals, lizards, snakes and more. I currently have 5 tarantulas and am constantly looking to add to my collection. I  really enjoy putting my love and care into all of my enclosures. I'm hoping to take this hobby a little more serious and maybe get into breeding or custom enclosures and filming everything in between, but until then I'm here to share and learn as much as possible. Super excited to be apart of the community!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wendell

TheArachnidBinder said:


> Hey! My name is Jen and I keep tarantulas, regals, lizards, snakes and more. I currently have 5 tarantulas and am constantly looking to add to my collection. I  really enjoy putting my love and care into all of my enclosures. I'm hoping to take this hobby a little more serious and maybe get into breeding or custom enclosures and filming everything in between, but until then I'm here to share and learn as much as possible. Super excited to be apart of the community!


Nice intro. People are very nice here. Welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## agent A

hey all I'm Alex (pronouns they/them) and I'm from Colorado
I have several tarantulas including a probable female _Aphonopelma chalcodes _(WC but not by me and given to me by someone who initially didn't tell me she was WC), male _A. seemanni_, immature _Acanthoscurria geniculata _(just molted but a feeder roach ate the abdomen of its shed so idk the sex yet), a REALLY little inch baby of _Brachypelma smithi_, a baby (ok like 3 inches across) _Lasiodora parahybana_, a mature female _L. parahybana, _an unsexed _Davus pentalorius _that I tried to sex with its shed yesterday (all my tarantulas except the adult _L. parahybana _molted this week idk why) to no avail, 3 little _Pterinochilus murinus_, and I think that's it for Ts. I have mantises, moths, other spiders, and some reptiles/amphibians as well!!
I want to breed the _A. seemanni _and _A. geniculata _and eventually the _L. parahybana _and _P. murinus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fillo92

Hey everyone! I'm Filippo and I'm from Italy, nice to meet you all. I've been lurking for quite some time, doing my research and finally ending up getting my own Tarantula, so I decided to join your community in order to ask more experienced keepers on how to care for her, since I want to do my best. I hope that you will take good care of me, and I hope we get along well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Murnau

Fillo92 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Filippo and I'm from Italy, nice to meet you all. I've been lurking for quite some time, doing my research and finally ending up getting my own Tarantula, so I decided to join your community in order to ask more experienced keepers on how to care for her, since I want to do my best. I hope that you will take good care of me, and I hope we get along well!


Hi Filippo, nice to meet you too and welcome to AR. Tons of good informations here, enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moydie

Hey all,

Just got my first tarantula (A. avicularia). I got her for Father's Day from my wife, which was maybe the most surprised I've ever been from a gift. I asked my wife several years ago if she was OK with me getting a tarantula, and she said ABSOLUTELY NOT. Now she surprises me with a beautiful juvenile Pinktoe. So I'm pretty excited, and already thinking of what other tarantulas I would like to get next now that my wife has come around to the idea of keeping pet spiders.

I'm hoping that I can find some good advice here about tarantula care & husbandry, and maybe meet some friends in the hobby, especially anyone in my area (Lehi, UT).

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Murnau

moydie said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got my first tarantula (A. avicularia). I got her for Father's Day from my wife, which was maybe the most surprised I've ever been from a gift. I asked my wife several years ago if she was OK with me getting a tarantula, and she said ABSOLUTELY NOT. Now she surprises me with a beautiful juvenile Pinktoe. So I'm pretty excited, and already thinking of what other tarantulas I would like to get next now that my wife has come around to the idea of keeping pet spiders.
> 
> I'm hoping that I can find some good advice here about tarantula care & husbandry, and maybe meet some friends in the hobby, especially anyone in my area (Lehi, UT).
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Moydie,
The best gift that you could get for 
A.avicularia is a cool and pretty species

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## avhall

Hello! I know this is an older board but thought I’d introduce myself anyway lol. My name is Alyssa, I’m 35 and I came here because I’m new to the hobby and love learning about these guys! I also love gardening, house plants, reading, writing, some video games and all things animals. Im very excited to be here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Westicles

avhall said:


> Hello! I know this is an older board but thought I’d introduce myself anyway lol. My name is Alyssa, I’m 35 and I came here because I’m new to the hobby and love learning about these guys! I also love gardening, house plants, reading, writing, some video games and all things animals. Im very excited to be here!


Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaycooks1

Hello Just found this site i dont surf the Web as often as i used to. I have had reptiles most of my life and few spiders here and there. I just got back in with a new Avic. Avic. so i cam to soak up your knowledge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## slayerofgoliath86

Hi All,

I’m Dave I’m 36 and just joining the world of owning spiders.

I used to be terrified of spiders but recently have been fascinated by them and looking forward to owning them.

Next week I receive deliveries of my first two spiders a jumping spider and a caribena versicolour.

i am very excited but a tad nervous especially with the caribena versicolour when I am moving her to her Home. Have read people a few people being bitten by this breed but not much guess it’s the maybe getting bitten and getting such a scare she escapes part haha

I would be delighted for some advice as I’m a spider virgin prepared to everyone else on this website.

Don’t worry folks have done all the proper research this isnt something I have jumped into.

Looking forward to being a part of this forum

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

slayerofgoliath86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I’m Dave I’m 36 and just joining the world of owning spiders.
> 
> I used to be terrified of spiders but recently have been fascinated by them and looking forward to owning them.
> 
> Next week I receive deliveries of my first two spiders a jumping spider and a caribena versicolour.
> 
> i am very excited but a tad nervous especially with the caribena versicolour when I am moving her to her Home. Have read people a few people being bitten by this breed but not much guess it’s the maybe getting bitten and getting such a scare she escapes part haha
> 
> I would be delighted for some advice as I’m a spider virgin prepared to everyone else on this website.
> 
> Don’t worry folks have done all the proper research this isnt something I have jumped into.
> 
> Looking forward to being a part of this forum
> 
> Dave


Welcome!  Caribena versicolor is a great choice for a first T.  I'm guessing that you're getting a spiderling (sling), but even if you're getting a larger specimen it will likely be shipped in a vial smaller than the enclosure you plan to keep it in.  As long as that is the case, there is nothing wrong with just taking the top off the vial and leaving the whole thing in the new enclosure for the T to come out of on it's own. 

This isn't really the proper thread to get into all the husbandry details, though. If you have more questions, just make a post in one of the tarantula forums and you'll get lots of good advice.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## slayerofgoliath86

Hi 

thanks for the reply back

yeah a spiderling is what I am getting.

had my jumping spider ordered and came across the caribena and was amazed by the colours and the beauty and thought I must have one of these.

thanks for the heads up i.e questions wasn’t sure where to post anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TattingTarantula

Heya!
I'm Elisa, 27 from germany and have been referred to this board multiple times when googling stuff, so I finally decided to join.
Got my first T (G.Pulchra) in December 2020 and have been hooked since. 
I currently have 11 Spiders (9 Tarantulas, 1 Velvet and 1 Jumper) and will probably expand the family quite a bit this weekend, when I'll visit my first exotic pet fair.

Happy to be here and hoping I can learn a lot more to be a good spood mom.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

TattingTarantula said:


> Heya!
> I'm Elisa, 27 from germany and have been referred to this board multiple times when googling stuff, so I finally decided to join.
> Got my first T (G.Pulchra) in December 2020 and have been hooked since.
> I currently have 11 Spiders (9 Tarantulas, 1 Velvet and 1 Jumper) and will probably expand the family quite a bit this weekend, when I'll visit my first exotic pet fair.
> 
> Happy to be here and hoping I can learn a lot more to be a good spood mom.


Welcome aboard, friend! This is the premier site for SOLID arachnid advice. Just please remember to always post pictures when asking for help... it'll spare many a finger tip..
Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## empathy

I'm Empathy, 27 from the United States and have just happened across this forum from browsing the web.

I don't keep any tarantulas but I do breed/ have a love for springtails and isopods.

Happy to find this forum!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

empathy said:


> I'm Empathy, 27 from the United States and have just happened across this forum from browsing the web.
> 
> I don't keep any tarantulas but I do breed/ have a love for springtails and isopods.
> 
> Happy to find this forum!


Lots of good intel here. We're all glad to have ya here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

empathy said:


> I'm Empathy, 27 from the United States and have just happened across this forum from browsing the web.
> 
> I don't keep any tarantulas but I do breed/ have a love for springtails and isopods.
> 
> Happy to find this forum!


Well welcome aboard, friend! It's a wealth of information...just don't take the fact that some of our friends eat some of your friends too personally...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tarantulateeth

Hii!! 

Well hello everyone! I'm Katie, I'm 28. I live in lovely sunny  with my husband, two kids, and mini zoo (or so it feels lol). 

I've had one T before but had a bit of a MH wobble, and my BIL ended up taking him for me, so I'm feeling better (it's been a good few years now) and ready to dip my toes back into the hobby. 

I absolutely love horror films, reading (lol what is spare time to read?), And video games. 

Hopefully I'll get chatting to a few of you around

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Tarantulateeth said:


> Hii!!
> 
> Well hello everyone! I'm Katie, I'm 28. I live in lovely sunny  with my husband, two kids, and mini zoo (or so it feels lol).
> 
> I've had one T before but had a bit of a MH wobble, and my BIL ended up taking him for me, so I'm feeling better (it's been a good few years now) and ready to dip my toes back into the hobby.
> 
> I absolutely love horror films, reading (lol what is spare time to read?), And video games.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get chatting to a few of you around


Welcome to the boards, friend! Sounds like you'll get along well here...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

Tarantulateeth said:


> Hii!!
> 
> Well hello everyone! I'm Katie, I'm 28. I live in lovely sunny  with my husband, two kids, and mini zoo (or so it feels lol).
> 
> I've had one T before but had a bit of a MH wobble, and my BIL ended up taking him for me, so I'm feeling better (it's been a good few years now) and ready to dip my toes back into the hobby.
> 
> I absolutely love horror films, reading (lol what is spare time to read?), And video games.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get chatting to a few of you around


We're all glad to have ya here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zomby

Well! I'm called zomby or cockroach, really either work well. I am HUGELY into snails, millipedes, spiders and bee flies! 
I have trouble reading and spelling so I often make mistakes, and I'm very sorry if I ever do!
I use he/they/it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Harley96

Hi, just getting back in to the arachnid's after a long break and divorce. I live in the UK 
My list so far,  White knee, Red leg, Tiger rump, Red rump, Chili rose, Curly hair x4. plus 2 unidentified. 1 orchid mantis, 2 ghost mantis, 2 giant Asian mantis.
Loads of African fruit beetles.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tentacle Toast

zomby said:


> Well! I'm called zomby or cockroach, really either work well. I am HUGELY into snails, millipedes, spiders and bee flies!
> I have trouble reading and spelling so I often make mistakes, and I'm very sorry if I ever do!
> I use he/they/it!!


Welcome aboard, friend! No worries...there's not too many grammar police on patrol here...



Harley96 said:


> Hi, just getting back in to the arachnid's after a long break and divorce. I live in the UK
> My list so far,  White knee, Red leg, Tiger rump, Red rump, Chili rose, Curly hair x4. plus 2 unidentified. 1 orchid mantis, 2 ghost mantis, 2 giant Asian mantis.
> Loads of African fruit beetles.


Welcome, friend! Sounds like a nice collection..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaranusE1188

Hello! Long time reader, first time posting. You can call me Emily or E (she/her). I have loved all things creepy crawly since childhood and at 33 I’m embracing it again!

Currently I’m raising clutches of wolf spiders (Tigrosa helluo) and P. audax. They are so charming that I know I need a T, and this board has been super helpful in my research. I
attached a few wolfie photos for fun; first a big gravid female and then one of her offspring eating 2 fruit flies at once.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

VaranusE1188 said:


> Hello! Long time reader, first time posting. You can call me Emily or E (she/her). I have loved all things creepy crawly since childhood and at 33 I’m embracing it again!
> 
> Currently I’m raising clutches of wolf spiders (Tigrosa helluo) and P. audax. They are so charming that I know I need a T, and this board has been super helpful in my research. I
> attached a few wolfie photos for fun; first a big gravid female and then one of her offspring eating 2 fruit flies at once.


Welcome aboard ñ


----------



## DMarinel4

Hi, I'm Dianna! I'm new to invertebrate keeping. I have two G. portentosas, two C. spinigaruses, and one A. monilicornis. My goal is to breed G. portentosa and have a small millipede collection. I'm just on here to learn more about invertebrate husbandry and to get help. I have a brand new youtube channel that I plan on uploading occasionally to shortly called Marinelli's Metal pets. Feel free to message me any time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tentacle Toast

DMarinel4 said:


> Hi, I'm Dianna! I'm new to invertebrate keeping. I have two G. portentosas, two C. spinigaruses, and one A. monilicornis. My goal is to breed G. portentosa and have a small millipede collection. I'm just on here to learn more about invertebrate husbandry and to get help. I have a brand new youtube channel that I plan on uploading occasionally to shortly called Marinelli's Metal pets. Feel free to message me any time!


Welcome, friend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

DMarinel4 said:


> Hi, I'm Dianna! I'm new to invertebrate keeping. I have two G. portentosas, two C. spinigaruses, and one A. monilicornis. My goal is to breed G. portentosa and have a small millipede collection. I'm just on here to learn more about invertebrate husbandry and to get help. I have a brand new youtube channel that I plan on uploading occasionally to shortly called Marinelli's Metal pets. Feel free to message me any time!


Everyone is here to help and offer sound advice, but do remember to ask questions wisely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notasockgal

Hey there, 
I'm new to the arachnoboards nut I'm happy to be here. I've spent a long time debating to get a spider. 
I have decided to go with a jumping spider and eventually a tarantula!
Very excited to adopt one, she will be here in Aug!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tentacle Toast

notasockgal said:


> Hey there,
> I'm new to the arachnoboards nut I'm happy to be here. I've spent a long time debating to get a spider.
> I have decided to go with a jumping spider and eventually a tarantula!
> Very excited to adopt one, she will be here in Aug!


Welcome to the boards! Just a warning, though.... you're probably going to end up with multiples of each...a


----------



## AshtheSpider

Arachnoboards said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Welcome to Arachnoboards.  Please take a moment to introduce yourself.  Let us know who you are and what brings you here.
> 
> Feel free to post a picture of yourself *here*.
> 
> This thread is for personal introductions only, please let us know what inverts you have *here*.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay
> 
> The Arachnoboards Team


CAN I GET A HOYA

But yeah I’m here My name is Ash and I prefer they/them my king snake recently passed away and I want to get an   Aphonopelma Chalcodes however my lovely breeder stop breeding them and sells wild caught

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tentacle Toast

AshtheSpider said:


> But yeah I’m here My name is Ash and I prefer they/them my king snake recently passed away and I want to get an   Aphonopelma Chalcodes however my lovely breeder stop breeding them and sells wild caught


Welcome aboard, friend! There's an entire classified AND reviews sections, so you're sure to find something that piques your interests.
Also, that is about the most disturbing avatar I've ever seen. I'm fairly certain I mean that I a good way...but I won't know for sure until I start dreaming tonight..


----------



## Psyy

Hey everyone  

my name is Psy and I’m from a city in England called Milton Keynes in Buckinghamshire.

been using these forums for a while for info but never signed up so thought it was about time! Lmao

would say I’m probably at an intermediate level of spider keeping now

Good to be here!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Psyy said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> my name is Psy and I’m from a city in England called Milton Keynes in Buckinghamshire.
> 
> been using these forums for a while for info but never signed up so thought it was about time! Lmao
> 
> would say I’m probably at an intermediate level of spider keeping now
> 
> Good to be here!


Well welcome to the business side, friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kugellager

One week to go!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Bubba Q

Hidy there Kiddoes. 
I don't think I can out-do the evil clown.

 FEMA region 6, N Central TX.
We have lots of fun eight-legged critters here. I stopped killing my scorpions years ago. We scoop them and take them outside. 
Same with spiders. They are beneficial. I let jumping spiders alone inside the house.
Except for loxoceles reclusa. Lots of them here. They must be culled. I've been bitten and it ain't none too much fun.

I stumbled across this site after looking at several University entomological sites to ID a new large spider that appeared today. 
No luck.
Yup, I'm fascinated by arachnids. 
Where do I post pix to maybe get an ID for a previously unknown to this area critter?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Bubba Q said:


> Hidy there Kiddoes.
> I don't think I can out-do the evil clown.
> 
> FEMA region 6, N Central TX.
> We have lots of fun eight-legged critters here. I stopped killing my scorpions years ago. We scoop them and take them outside.
> Same with spiders. They are beneficial. I let jumping spiders alone inside the house.
> Except for loxoceles reclusa. Lots of them here. They must be culled. I've been bitten and it ain't none too much fun.
> 
> I stumbled across this site after looking at several University entomological sites to ID a new large spider that appeared today.
> No luck.
> Yup, I'm fascinated by arachnids.
> Where do I post pix to maybe get an ID for a previously unknown to this area critter?


Welcome to the board, friend! You can get ID help.here,.just post good pics:





						Tarantula Identification
					

Pictures of tarantulas that you would like identified should be placed in this category. (please note, the ID will only be tentative as a positive ID cannot be made from a picture.)



					arachnoboards.com


----------



## Bubba Q

OK TT, I posted that monster in the non-tarantula zone...
We'll see what happens.
In the meantime, here's a mama wolf with brood.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Holy krappe. You folks are serious! The microscope pix are awesome.
I like this place so far!


----------



## Specsaveroni

I’m Mark, I’m 23 from Ireland and last month I bought my very first T, a tliltocatl vagans. Slowly and surely becoming more addicted as the days pass by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bubba Q

Hidy there Mark! 
Newbie here too.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ways of the Web

Hi, all
I new to the ways of this forum and T's. I am here seeking knowledge on the ways of the web.


----------



## BillsSpider

Oh, I guess I never introduced myself. I'm Bill. Have had a life long fascination with arachnids since I was about 7 or 8 catching tarantulas centipedes and scorpions when we lived in Winnemucca Nevada. I now live in Washington state which has far fewer but for about the last 5 years I've been a tarantula keeper. Currently have a little over 40 with most of them being from the Phormictopus, Xenesthis and Pamphobeteus genus. I don't really have room to be a breeder so I am content to keep them as pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sirenamusik

I just bought my first Tarantula. It's a Lasiodora parahybana and it's a very small spiderling. I also live in Denver, CO, USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basilesque

hello, i'm basil from illinois! i don't have any tarantulas yet (unfortunately), but i've been making myself cozy lurking around here and doing my due research before i get any. nice to meet you all, happy to be here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GBBFreak

Hey everyone, I'm Thomas from France, been livin' &workin' quite along time in Switzerland. Just hopped into the hobby in March this year Anno Domini 2022. Started with a pair of GBB slings 6th molt (Chromie  and Skittle ), both already molted twice. Then added a pair of P. mascara (Brownie  and Rimmel ) monsters, not adult yet but already ravenous monsters. Later I added Jumpie , a C. Versicolor sling of a decent size, and three tiny P. Sazimai slings. I won't go through the housing of each specimen for now, but they all seem happy amd doin' well so far!
As for myself: I used to be an amateur athlete. Had to stop due to some serious bloodflow-related issue and found solace in growin' various plants first, then in keepin' T's lately.
Glad to join the community and lookin' forward to gettin' to know you lots!
Cheers!
-Thomas
(A thirsty Pamphobeteus attached )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AquaWrasse

Hey there!
Most people just call me "Aqua" online so I'll use that here, 
I'm fairly new to keeping inverts, so I may be asking a few questions! 
I'm from a town in the east of england,
Nice to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndzinOfSpider

Hello all! 

I am from Poland and I've started with 3 tarantulas in 2020. Now I have about ~35 T. My most rare spider is Phromictopus sp. Dominican Purple and my best achievement is N. Incei with score 108  
Greetings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReaWithTheSmolArachnids

Hi! My name's Rea (she/her)! I've browsed Arachnoboards since forever, so I finally decided to set up an account.  I've had a long time appreciation for arachnids and other inverts, but am fairly new to keeping. Currently I'm only keeping tarantulas (and a few random amphibians), but I'm hoping to get into jumping spiders, wolf spiders, and maybe even a black widow eventually! I love all things artsy and craftsy, and am a bit of a book worm. I'm from the literal hot mess that is Florida, and my backyard is basically the Everglades, so (un)naturally, it's a lovely disaster of critters. You can usually find me talking in baby voice to some sort of animal, or crocheting weird little hats for them.  I use a lot of emojis and tend to flail my fingers when typing, thus resulting in some weird spelling and autocorrect mistakes, so you have been warned, lol. I also would like to note that my gorgeous profile pic is my beloved A. Avicularia juvie, who is shamelessly my favorite child.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Westicles

ReaWithTheSmolArachnids said:


> Hi! My name's Rea (she/her)! I've browsed Arachnoboards since forever, so I finally decided to set up an account.  I've had a long time appreciation for arachnids and other inverts, but am fairly new to keeping. Currently I'm only keeping tarantulas (and a few random amphibians), but I'm hoping to get into jumping spiders, wolf spiders, and maybe even a black widow eventually! I love all things artsy and craftsy, and am a bit of a book worm. I'm from the literal hot mess that is Florida, and my backyard is basically the Everglades, so (un)naturally, it's a lovely disaster of critters. You can usually find me talking in baby voice to some sort of animal, or crocheting weird little hats for them.  I use a lot of emojis and tend to flail my fingers when typing, thus resulting in some weird spelling and autocorrect mistakes, so you have been warned, lol. I also would like to note that my gorgeous profile pic is my beloved A. Avicularia juvie, who is shamelessly my favorite child.


Awesome!!! I'm jealous of having the 'glades for my backyard! Even in MS, we don't have some of the good critters you guys have! Anyhow, welcome aboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nibbles

First, I’ve chosen the name “Nibbles” because of my fondness of Futurama’s Lord Nibbler. I even recreated an image of him in MS paint to go with it lol.

I’m almost 25, and I’ve always had a fascination with nature. As a kid, a frequent pastime of mine was to explore outside in search of bugs and spiders. I remember getting invited to an all girl’s birthday party one time, and I was looking around in the bushes and under rocks when I was supposed to be participating in the party.

I had very little exposure to the concept of exotic types of animals as pets growing up. That changed when the Herps Alive Foundation (which I’m proud to be a volunteer of) opened for business about 8 years ago. They’re a non profit organization whose mission is to educate the public about exotic animals, and to help any exotic animal that needs it. The rescue is available for anyone to walk in and look around, so children are frequently in there. HAF even hosted a kid’s birthday party last week. Those kids are so lucky, I wish I had those kinds of experiences when I was their age.

Recently we got in a handful of t’s (not something that happens very often), which is how I ended up deciding to adopt my hamorii. There’s also a curly hair, something else, and a Goliath bird eater who they’ve named maniac. I tried tong feeding maniac yesterday, but he gave me a threat pose when I moved the prey around in front of his face so I dropped it in there and left it at that.

Overall, volunteering was interesting yesterday. I’m usually assigned to feed the bug eaters, which is a win for me because I really enjoy doing that. Yesterday was no different and he had me do bug eaters.  I used roaches because we’re almost completely out of crickets. It was going fine but then I screwed up. I sort of did a “Patrick move” where he spilled the bubbles because he looked at his watch. I made the mistake of trying to lift the lid of an enclosure with the same hand I was holding the critter keeper full of roaches with, and it tilted too much, spilling a bunch of roaches onto the floor. Some of those roaches were quite large too. I said “crap” before I could stop myself. I then apologized profusely to a woman and her young son who were witnessing this unfold, and quickly dropped to the floor to put them all back in the keeper.

There’s a part 2 to this. Not a continuation of the roach accident but something else unexpected that happened. I usually feed the animals in the small animal room last because it takes me the longest. While I was doing that, I noticed that one of the leopard geckos was missing. A bit later, the leo that went missing appeared out of nowhere because she was hungry and I had bugs. I tried to pick her up but she got startled and ran into the corner then behind the shelf. Before she went behind there, I managed to get her by her tail but then I let go because I didn’t want her to drop it. I carefully moved that very large and tall shelf to try and get to her. When I stepped back there, she was still at the same corner she ran to. Before picking her up, I offered her a bug with the tongs which she eagerly ate. I successfully got her out from behind the shelf, tail intact.


----------



## Westicles

Nibbles said:


> First, I’ve chosen the name “Nibbles” because of my fondness of Futurama’s Lord Nibbler. I even recreated an image of him in MS paint to go with it lol.
> 
> I’m almost 25, and I’ve always had a fascination with nature. As a kid, a frequent pastime of mine was to explore outside in search of bugs and spiders. I remember getting invited to an all girl’s birthday party one time, and I was looking around in the bushes and under rocks when I was supposed to be participating in the party.
> 
> I had very little exposure to the concept of exotic types of animals as pets growing up. That changed when the Herps Alive Foundation (which I’m proud to be a volunteer of) opened for business about 8 years ago. They’re a non profit organization whose mission is to educate the public about exotic animals, and to help any exotic animal that needs it. The rescue is available for anyone to walk in and look around, so children are frequently in there. HAF even hosted a kid’s birthday party last week. Those kids are so lucky, I wish I had those kinds of experiences when I was their age.
> 
> Recently we got in a handful of t’s (not something that happens very often), which is how I ended up deciding to adopt my hamorii. There’s also a curly hair, something else, and a Goliath bird eater who they’ve named maniac. I tried tong feeding maniac yesterday, but he gave me a threat pose when I moved the prey around in front of his face so I dropped it in there and left it at that.
> 
> Overall, volunteering was interesting yesterday. I’m usually assigned to feed the bug eaters, which is a win for me because I really enjoy doing that. Yesterday was no different and he had me do bug eaters.  I used roaches because we’re almost completely out of crickets. It was going fine but then I screwed up. I sort of did a “Patrick move” where he spilled the bubbles because he looked at his watch. I made the mistake of trying to lift the lid of an enclosure with the same hand I was holding the critter keeper full of roaches with, and it tilted too much, spilling a bunch of roaches onto the floor. Some of those roaches were quite large too. I said “crap” before I could stop myself. I then apologized profusely to a woman and her young son who were witnessing this unfold, and quickly dropped to the floor to put them all back in the keeper.
> 
> There’s a part 2 to this. Not a continuation of the roach accident but something else unexpected that happened. I usually feed the animals in the small animal room last because it takes me the longest. While I was doing that, I noticed that one of the leopard geckos was missing. A bit later, the leo that went missing appeared out of nowhere because she was hungry and I had bugs. I tried to pick her up but she got startled and ran into the corner then behind the shelf. Before she went behind there, I managed to get her by her tail but then I let go because I didn’t want her to drop it. I carefully moved that very large and tall shelf to try and get to her. When I stepped back there, she was still at the same corner she ran to. Before picking her up, I offered her a bug with the tongs which she eagerly ate. I successfully got her out from behind the shelf, tail intact.


You wrote a whole damn book @Nibbles!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AvgTarantulaEnjoyer

Howdy hey. I usually go by Buggy, though any shortened version of my screen name will do just fine as well. I'm 34, live in Florida, and have a humble collection of 7 Ts, soon to be 9, along with a few scorpions and the like. Finally signed up so I could see the full bite and breeding reports, though I've skulked through old posts plenty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moxteu

Hi, all I am from Canada and Ireland also, just because of my parent's nationality.
After having my fish tank empty for a while, I've finally decided to refill it, but this time I'm doing something new: research! I'm still debating whether to get freshwater or saltwater fish. I think a marine system would be lovely, but I know it will be more expensive and labor-intensive than a freshwater arrangement. Do you have any suggestions for covering the back glass pane with a black background?
Thank you ahead of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bobroxxx

hello! I'm from Jakarta, Indonesia. Back to keeping Tarantulas again after few month ago my pulchripes and tripepii escape from their enclosure and my birupes passed away. 

Currently I have Balfouri and Vagans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nibbles

Westicles said:


> You wrote a whole damn book @Nibbles!!


Yeah, I suppose I did 

Also @moderator sorry about that!


----------



## melodieg

Hi everyone! I'm a newish keeper based in New Mexico. I started doing more research on spiders/inverts last year after my life long arachnophobia was getting out of control. Jumping spiders were the gateway - now I have four jumpers and two T's (G. pulchra male / T. albopilosus female) with a growing wishlist! Really enjoying the hobby and appreciate all the great info available here on arachnoboards!! 
You can also find me on insta @arachnegram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vulash

Hi everyone!  I'm a new tarantula owner as of last week.  I went all in (although some of you may not think so!). I had planned to get one and ended up getting four. I did quite a bit of reading and watching videos, especially Toms Big Spiders and the Tarantula Collective.  My "bible" is on the way. I know I've barely scratched the surface in what I need to learn, and that is why I'm here. Luckily, I enjoy learning new things, and I probably have too many hobbies.

As for me, I'm a 42-year-old geologist from Houston. I have a two-year-old son, and a little tarantula lover in the oven.


----------



## PullinginExotics

Hi our names are Drew and Danielle, we run a small Instagram and YouTube for our hobby of tarantulas and other soon to be exotics, we were both born near the east coast of the United States and live in a kinda small town.  We have both always been into watching and learning about local wildlife and hope to grow our collection and understanding of the all these fantastic creatures, local and exotic. We especially enjoy tarantulas and other inverts, being able able to watch and learn their habits. We plan to expand more into more creatures and eventually help teach people about these creatures and help people who are scared an understanding of them.


----------



## manyleggedfriend

Hi! I can't have spiders right now but I like them a lot and I'm interested in keeping invertebrates, insect photography, etc. in general. I'm pretty new to it and this seemed like one of the most active places to share thoughts and ask questions. Thanks for having me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

manyleggedfriend said:


> Hi! I can't have spiders right now but I like them a lot and I'm interested in keeping invertebrates, insect photography, etc. in general. I'm pretty new to it and this seemed like one of the most active places to share thoughts and ask questions. Thanks for having me!


We're glad to have you! There's top notch advice here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mandylydena

My name is Mandy and I posted for the first time yesterday, but have been coming here for information for a while. I appreciated being politely corrected on my husbandry and have rectified the situation. I’m 45 and got my first T back in May (it’s never too late). I have a young E. campestratus and a slightly bigger A. avicularia (arrived four days ago). I also have a Blizzard leopard gecko and have been keeping reptiles, fish and amphibians for years. Looking forward to my time here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

mandylydena said:


> My name is Mandy and I posted for the first time yesterday, but have been coming here for information for a while. I appreciated being politely corrected on my husbandry and have rectified the situation. I’m 45 and got my first T back in May (it’s never too late). I have a young E. campestratus and a slightly bigger A. avicularia (arrived four days ago). I also have a Blizzard leopard gecko and have been keeping reptiles, fish and amphibians for years. Looking forward to my time here!


Welcome!! Some of us love fellow reptile and fish keepers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## inlovewithaversicolor

Howdy im Jerry smith from Johnson city tn.
currently in transition homeless at the Veterans Affairs Hospitable.
I was in the hobby when i was younger and had to get rid of my collective for multiple reasons.
My interest has been re sparked and looking into getting a few no more than 2 as of now once i have adequate living arrangements.
if any one is close shoot me a line i would like to connect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

inlovewithaversicolor said:


> Howdy im Jerry smith from Johnson city tn.
> currently in transition homeless at the Veterans Affairs Hospitable.
> I was in the hobby when i was younger and had to get rid of my collective for multiple reasons.
> My interest has been re sparked and looking into getting a few no more than 2 as of now once i have adequate living arrangements.
> if any one is close shoot me a line i would like to connect.


Glad you're here and back in the hobby


----------



## maddysurfstheweb

Hello! I go by Maddy (she/her), im 20 years old and live in the midwest. Ive been keeping inverts for several years and recently dipped my toes into the world of breeding which led me to Arachnoboards ! Happy to be here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

maddysurfstheweb said:


> Hello! I go by Maddy (she/her), im 20 years old and live in the midwest. Ive been keeping inverts for several years and recently dipped my toes into the world of breeding which led me to Arachnoboards ! Happy to be here


Welcome aboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeeR

Hi,

I amd Lee. From the UK. Very long time lurker from circa 2004. Been in the hobby since around the same point in time. Have a wide variety of mainly new world T's.

Wondered if anyone knows what happened to a bloke known as Brian S. I remember speaking with him a long time ago either here or via Bugnation, when that was a forum.

Anyhow, nice to meet you all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LiminalAurora

Hi boards!

I'm Mimi, Jumper keeper here. (Mainly Regius but I'm slowly branching out into different species) Im southwest UK. Here to learn more and develop in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

moxteu said:


> Hi, all I am from Canada and Ireland also, just because of my parent's nationality.
> After having my fish tank empty for a while, I've finally decided to refill it, but this time I'm doing something new: research! I'm still debating whether to get freshwater or saltwater fish. I think a marine system would be lovely, but I know it will be more expensive and labor-intensive than a freshwater arrangement. Do you have any suggestions for covering the back glass pane with a black background?
> Thank you ahead of time.


Welcome, @moxteu 
You'd probably get a better response to your question in the Not so Spineless Wonders forum (non-arachnid pets!):






						Not So Spineless Wonders
					

The Off Topic Forum for all your other pets.  Post about your Herps, Mammals, Fish, etc. here.



					arachnoboards.com
				




or even the "Vivariums and Terrariums" forum.  I think there are quite a few fish keepers here.


----------



## Turnthelightsoff32

Heya, i'm katie a practicing arachnologist and marine biologist in ireland ^w^ come say hi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

Turnthelightsoff32 said:


> Heya, i'm katie a practicing arachnologist and marine biologist in ireland ^w^ come say hi


Welcome!!


----------



## LeeR

Turnthelightsoff32 said:


> Heya, i'm katie a practicing arachnologist and marine biologist in ireland ^w^ come say hi


Welcome!


----------



## ManlioG

Hello everyone! 

Name is Leo! I live in California (USA) and just started going on these chat boards.

I have been fascinated with Tarantulas for years now (honestly since I was a kid) and have watched a lot of you tube channels on them over the years. It had been a few years now where I wanted Tarantulas but my partner at the time was afraid of them so I did not want to scare her.

My relationship has ended and though it has been tough, one of the things that has helped me is actually getting my own place and buying my very first T.

In just under a year I have bought a
- Mexican Red Knee ( Brachypelma hamorii ) - They call them the pet Rock and they ain't kidding. I do like it though since it is always out and about, even if it never moves lol
- Caribena Versicolor Sling (just had it's first Molt with me, super exciting) - always active and I love it.
- Brazilian salmon pink bird-eating Sling (_Lasiodora parahybana_) - Has already molted a few times and growing well, also super active. 
- Arizona Blond - 4 inches big, love it. Female, and she has already made a bunch of tunnels, real cool watching her work and eat.
- Zebra Knee/Striped Knee (_Aphonopelma seemanni) - _Also about 3 inches and my first non beginner T. Just bought her yesterday! 

I think I will stop there, since I don't want to have an apartment full of them LOL But I am loving the hobby and glad I know there is a community out there as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

ManlioG said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Name is Leo! I live in California (USA) and just started going on these chat boards.
> 
> I have been fascinated with Tarantulas for years now (honestly since I was a kid) and have watched a lot of you tube channels on them over the years. It had been a few years now where I wanted Tarantulas but my partner at the time was afraid of them so I did not want to scare her.
> 
> My relationship has ended and though it has been tough, one of the things that has helped me is actually getting my own place and buying my very first T.
> 
> In just under a year I have bought a
> - Mexican Red Knee ( Brachypelma hamorii ) - They call them the pet Rock and they ain't kidding. I do like it though since it is always out and about, even if it never moves lol
> - Caribena Versicolor Sling (just had it's first Molt with me, super exciting) - always active and I love it.
> - Brazilian salmon pink bird-eating Sling (_Lasiodora parahybana_) - Has already molted a few times and growing well, also super active.
> - Arizona Blond - 4 inches big, love it. Female, and she has already made a bunch of tunnels, real cool watching her work and eat.
> - Zebra Knee/Striped Knee (_Aphonopelma seemanni) - _Also about 3 inches and my first non beginner T. Just bought her yesterday!
> 
> I think I will stop there, since I don't want to have an apartment full of them LOL But I am loving the hobby and glad I know there is a community out there as well.


Glad you're here! Plenty of good intel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zionsweb1012

Hello! uh well I guess to start off My name is Zion; I am 21 year old. Im Mexican but I live in the Midwest USA.
I am super new to everything. I have always had such an interest in spiders, tarantulas, insects etc... 
I would love to get more information and do more research before I get one!
dms are open! I want tips for a beginners!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

Welcome @zionsweb1012   This is a great resource for T beginners, pretty much covers everything!





						Tarantula Information for Beginners (and More)
					

Below are some helpful resources.  (Rather than having half a dozen or more pinned threads, which clutter the top of the board, we are pinning this index.)  While the focus is on beginners, there are other threads on health and more advanced species that may be useful to more experienced...



					arachnoboards.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chaviliz

Hi, I'm from Canary Islands (Spain)!!

I started keeping tarantulas a few months ago and I'm absolutely fascinated.

I'm going for the third

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tunguska

Hello, My name is Gonçalo and I am based in Lisbon, Portugal. I am a filmmaker and I am making a film in which the protagonist is a _Tegenaria Domestica. _While researching for the film I am developing great curiosity for spiders in general. My main reason to be in this forum is to find answers to the questions that I have regarding the Tegenaria Domestica. where is the best place to post these questions? Cheers to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThatsUnpossible

Tunguska said:


> Hello, My name is Gonçalo and I am based in Lisbon, Portugal. I am a filmmaker and I am making a film in which the protagonist is a _Tegenaria Domestica. _While researching for the film I am developing great curiosity for spiders in general. My main reason to be in this forum is to find answers to the questions that I have regarding the Tegenaria Domestica. where is the best place to post these questions? Cheers to all


Hello and welcome!  You want the "Other Spiders & Arachnids" forum, right here:





						Other Spiders & Arachnids
					

This forum is for discussions and questions pertaining to True spiders, whipscorpions, solfugids, etc.



					arachnoboards.com
				




Use the search before asking a question, it may well have been answered already.


----------



## JakeByrd

Hello, my name is Jake and I live in West Virginia. I only really got into the hobby a couple months ago but I already feel as if im addicted to these gorgeous creatures! I have four T’s currently, those of which are a Brachypelma Hamorii, Aphonopelma Seemani, Poecilothera Rufilata, and Poecilothera Regalis. I do plan on slowing down pretty soon as there is an expo this weekend and I have my sights on (hopefully) a couple more to the collection. After that, I really intend to slow down as I dont want to get myself in with too much to take care of!  With that said, my dms are open, and I am always appreciative of criticism, especially when it comes to the health of my T’s. With that said, I hope to see some of you all in the forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nugglet

Hello everyone!

My name is Kait and I have an axolotl (Pamplemousse) and two narceus americanus millipedes (Chow & Mein).

We live in Alberta, Canada.

Nice to meet you all

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ooowhatsthat

Hey! I'm MJ. I've always been curious about, well, everything. I love observing creatures, so decided to look into how spiders are kept. I hope to collect a few around my neighborhood.


----------



## TheScorpionBreeder

Hi my name is Adam and I’ve been collecting scorpions for years and have for awhile now been breeding them, looking for new species of scorp to add to my collection along with some beautiful tarantula specimens but I hope everyone has a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the laughing spider guy

Hi Everybody......................HI DOCTOR THE LAUGHING SPIDER GUY! 
LOL 
hope everybody and their little buddies are doing well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kern

Hey everyone, I go by Kern, I'm from California (USA) and I'm maybe a year into this hobby. I collect true spiders and I have a personal interest in widows

Had a brown widow (_Latrodectus geometricus_) that passed away recently. Hoping to one day study their impact here locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## looseyfur

Im Looseyfur...
I dropped off for so long I likely should re-introduce myself.  I moved back to Maine from Boston like 18 years ago and when I moved I sold my ENTIRE collection. It was painful for sure. For a long time I didnt keep Tarantuals. I had some roach colonies, some freerange  mantis here an there, and several reptiles. Then at a show I picked up a aphonopelma chalcodes, and had just her to keep em company in my office. Then recently I got a few slings to raise, and well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## TarantulaPrince

Hello everyone! New to the wonderful world of tarantulas! I’m also the oddball who prefers keeping male tarantulas rather than females. Not sure why, I just feel they’re often overlooked but need the same TLC. Especially mature males. I currently have two, immature male chalcodes and a mature male vorhiesi (adopted him) In addition I keep fancy goldfish and have a pet sterlet (sturgeon) I’m also a gay guy, which earns some looks when I say that I adore tarantulas! Looking to grow in my knowledge and make friends!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cole1986

Hi,

My name is Cole, I live in Edmonton and I'm relatively new to the hobby. But really appreciate all the info and advice on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

TarantulaPrince said:


> Hello everyone! New to the wonderful world of tarantulas! I’m also the oddball who prefers keeping male tarantulas rather than females. Not sure why, I just feel they’re often overlooked but need the same TLC. Especially mature males. I currently have two, immature male chalcodes and a mature male vorhiesi (adopted him) In addition I keep fancy goldfish and have a pet sterlet (sturgeon) I’m also a gay guy, which earns some looks when I say that I adore tarantulas! Looking to grow in my knowledge and make friends!


Glad you're here! Look, gay doesn't mean squat here. All of us come from different walks of life and it's all good. We're all here for the same reason!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jihnn

Hi! I’m Ryan and I haven’t used forums for over 10 years so I have no idea what I’m doing! Nice to meet you all


----------



## ArachnoStu

Hi, I'm Stu. I don't have a pet tarantula yet, I'm here to learn how to be a good keeper and to find out more about different species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

ArachnoStu said:


> Hi, I'm Stu. I don't have a pet tarantula yet, I'm here to learn how to be a good keeper and to find out more about different species.


Welcome. Definitely do proper homework to learn as much as you can and go from there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArachnoStu

Westicles said:


> Welcome. Definitely do proper homework to learn as much as you can and go from there!


Thanks so much. That's the plan.


----------



## Westicles

ArachnoStu said:


> Thanks so much. That's the plan.


This is the number one source for quality info. Plenty of good people here to provide intel, but definitely read up on threads to learn as much as you can. There's plenty of older threads that can probably answer any questions you may have

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## JacquelynBiggs

Hello. My name is Jacquelyn Biggs and i am from NW Arkansas. I have been a lurker on and off to the boards for years and decided to finally join it.

I do not currently own any tarantulas but I have been interested in potentially getting some. I have much more of an interest in jumping spider species, mantis, and millipedes though that i may add to my collection next year.

My passion is breeding isopods. I have had my porcellionides pruinosus a long time and from one colony i started with, i have isolated many colors. Even orange creams. I also have armadillidium maculatum and porcellio laevis [dairy cow] which i absolutely ADORE. I have nothing better to do with my time because i am very disabled and unable to use my hands for long periods of time due to pain. I can literally watch them for hours. I use to be a successful artist until debilitating pain took over. For some reason after nearly 10 years of disability, I have found i can take care of invertebrates incredibly well. I put all my time and funds into isopods and springtails when i debated making my northern blue tongue skink enclosure bioactive. 

As of right now, im just browsing information. Im constantly wanting to learn new info about inverts and maybe have a future in one day profiting some from them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Miss Charlotte

Hey there ...  I live in New Zealand ... While I find inverts fascinating and incredibly beautiful ... I have not started a collection of my own ... yet! I have a passion drawing all types of creatures and understanding them from an anatomical viewpoint ... with the intention of teaching the younger generation and engendering respect for them through knowledge and understanding.
I'm looking forward to my own journey of knowledge and enlightenment on this forum.
And who knows? This could be my first steps in having some precious little ones in my own home as my knowledge increases. (Although I'm severely limited as to the variety I can obtain here in New Zealand ... so may have to diverge into other things like Weta)
Thank you for having me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sdarky

Hello, my name is Sophie, I'm 32 and I live in Belgium.

I started in the hobby 1 year and a half ago, my interest grows every day. I hope to be able to read the topics and learn more, and find out. My participations will be limited because I use google trad.

My first tarantula is an Avicularia metallica, I love her terribly, she's really sweet and docile, she's also a girl, to my delight. I also breed Nhandu chromatus female, Holothele longipes female, Grammostola pulchripes male, psalmopoeus cambrigei male, and a Brachypelma hamorii, also male 

I am awaiting receipt of new sling, Poecilotheria ornata, Cyriopagopus sp hati hati, Lasiodora parahybana, Psalmopoeus irminia and Avicularia purpurea.
My apartment will soon be too small to accommodate all my creatures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Sdarky said:


> Hello, my name is Sophie, I'm 32 and I live in Belgium.
> 
> I started in the hobby 1 year and a half ago, my interest grows every day. I hope to be able to read the topics and learn more, and find out. My participations will be limited because I use google trad.
> 
> My first tarantula is an Avicularia metallica, I love her terribly, she's really sweet and docile, she's also a girl, to my delight. I also breed Nhandu chromatus female, Holothele longipes female, Grammostola pulchripes male, psalmopoeus cambrigei male, and a Brachypelma hamorii, also male
> 
> I am awaiting receipt of new sling, Poecilotheria ornata, Cyriopagopus sp hati hati, Lasiodora parahybana, Psalmopoeus irminia and Avicularia purpurea.
> My apartment will soon be too small to accommodate all my creatures


Welcome Sophie!


----------



## yanggajiing

Hi Hi Hi everybody!

My name's K'aadang.nga and I'm from the North West Coast of Canada  I'm 22 y/o and loved spiders when I was a young child, but ever since I got bit whilst handling one in my backyard, I've been deathly terrified of them.
However, for the past couple years I've been watching ExoticsLair on Youtube and I've come to a point where I can watch videos + see photos of spiders/tarantulas and find them cute and adorable and I'd absolute love + take care of one of my own.

I'm planning to get one in a couple months, but until then I'm going to gradually prep and research into which genus and species is right for me! 
I'm super excited to be here! and I will definitely share photos once I get her (plotting to get a female :3 )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

yanggajiing said:


> Hi Hi Hi everybody!
> 
> My name's K'aadang.nga and I'm from the North West Coast of Canada  I'm 22 y/o and loved spiders when I was a young child, but ever since I got bit whilst handling one in my backyard, I've been deathly terrified of them.
> However, for the past couple years I've been watching ExoticsLair on Youtube and I've come to a point where I can watch videos + see photos of spiders/tarantulas and find them cute and adorable and I'd absolute love + take care of one of my own.
> 
> I'm planning to get one in a couple months, but until then I'm going to gradually prep and research into which genus and species is right for me!
> I'm super excited to be here! and I will definitely share photos once I get her (plotting to get a female :3 )


Welcome.  There are a bunch of former arachnophobes here that have learned to love spiders through understanding them.  One thing I would caution you about is that youtube channel you mentioned.  That guy is a clickbait clown IMO, and very rarely if ever has the wellbeing of the T's at the top of his priority list.  Check out Tom's Big Spiders by Tom Moran - he's very informative and has a ton of great content.  You can find the best advice right here on Arachnoboards.com, though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AtoZ

I’ve posted a few times, so it’s about time I introduce myself.  Name is Tara and I am a collector of many things. I’m told it’s a chromosome away from hoarding lol! I collect art, designer toys, Great Danes, and spiders. I’ve read a lot of really great educational posts from the community here, and I’m happy to have found it!


----------



## Mikekeepstarantulas

Hi I am Mike and I currently own a GBB sling got him from a reptile show hope he will look like my pop


----------



## xiandros

Hi everyone!

Italian guy, I volunteered daily for a year (it basically was my job) in a wild fauna rescue park where they also had Ts that people gave away.  They accepted me immediately thanks to my snake keeping experience, which luckily also helped me with the other spicy animals they have there. I currently still go there at least twice a month and I look after the spiders, snakes and the other various reptiles. I'm not a huge fan of the birds they have, since most of them are pigeons and stuff like that. 
I've had my 3 snakes (2 BPs and 1 BCC) since 2018 and now because of my new job that leaves me with lots of free time I decided to get some of the species that I worked with at the park plus some more... I'm obviously planning on getting more since I love all Ts 
I currently have a juvie female A. geniculata and a number of slings of various sizes:
- B. albopilosum Nicaragua 
- C. cyanopubescens
- C. versicolor 
- M. balfouri
- P. murinus 
- Neischnocolus sp. Panama
- H. marksi
- P. irminia


----------



## Clover Arms

xiandros said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Italian guy, I volunteered daily for a year (it basically was my job) in a wild fauna rescue park where they also had Ts that people gave away.  They accepted me immediately thanks to my snake keeping experience, which luckily also helped me with the other spicy animals they have there. I currently still go there at least twice a month and I look after the spiders, snakes and the other various reptiles. I'm not a huge fan of the birds they have, since most of them are pigeons and stuff like that.
> I've had my 3 snakes (2 BPs and 1 BCC) since 2018 and now because of my new job that leaves me with lots of free time I decided to get some of the species that I worked with at the park plus some more... I'm obviously planning on getting more since I love all Ts
> I currently have a juvie female A. geniculata and a number of slings of various sizes:
> - B. albopilosum Nicaragua
> - C. cyanopubescens
> - C. versicolor
> - M. balfouri
> - P. murinus
> - Neischnocolus sp. Panama
> - H. marksi
> - P. irminia


Welcome and very nice collection.  Does your A. Geniculata a decent display T?

The general consensus I find is that this species is out from the hide most of the
time, and this is one of the next T I'll be acquiring.  Thanks.


----------



## xiandros

Clover Arms said:


> Welcome and very nice collection.  Does your A. Geniculata a decent display T?
> 
> The general consensus I find is that this species is out from the hide most of the
> time, and this is one of the next T I'll be acquiring.  Thanks.


Yes she's always out in the open! 
Very voracious as well, however she's not very defensive. Just a little hair kicking.


----------



## ratluvr76

Hello Folks, I am so glad to be back in the hobby. A little background - I joined Arachnoboards almost 10 years ago and was quite active on these forums. As a result of some life circumstances I had to liquidate my collection. A while after that I actually moved from Louisiana, back to Canada and am now in Calgary, Alberta. I recently attended the Reptile Convention here in Calgary and was finally able to get back into the hobby with 4 new additions. An A. geniculata, a H. sp. Colombia, a T. vagans, and a P. irminia. All slings except the T. vagans - a small juvenile, roughly 1.5 to 2 inch DLS.

I am not sure if any of the old timers remember me, but I sure do recognize a lot of you!! Give me some time to get used to the interface etc. again! I'll be back at it as soon as possible I hope. 

Other updates - once I returned to Canada, I pursued secondary education and obtained my Child and Youth Care diploma and am now working in the Social Work field as a Visit Supervisor with an agency - Wood's Homes. I am currently separated from my husband in Louisiana and am now healthier, happier, and thriving  There's a lot of other things that happened on the journey from then to now, but for now, this is already enough of a text wall. 

Please be patient as I get back into the swing of things!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rifqah

Hi all - so happy to be here!  I'm a relatively new invert mom.  I have a sub-adult A. chalcodes (Sabirah) and a mature male curly hair (Ripley), both purchased last year.  They are in my home office where I spend most of my time each day and I just love them so much.  Currently acquiring enclosure supplies for an Asian Forest scorpion, which I hope to purchase in a couple of weeks.  I've also converted my 22yo daughter into a T lover, she recently got her first one, a pink toe, and she adores him. 

A little about me - I've been married for 30 years, have four grown kids and one grandson.  We live in rural East Texas.  My other hobbies besides inverts are cross stitch, crochet, gardening, reading and genealogy.  Other pets include four cats and a dog, and my daughter mentioned above also has a Netherland Dwarf bun and a dwarf hamster.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arthropod Universe

Hi I’m a keeper from Illinois I keep millipedes, mantids and isopods I have one jumping spider named spooder guy and a gecko named speedy


----------



## akpropst

Well, not new, but back after a 9 year "hiatus"

Caught the itch again over the summer and the collection is growing. Still hailing from Alaska. Horrible place to have this hobby IMO. shipping time frames and lack of conventions, shops, etc. But hey, we make do.

Glad to be back.


----------



## Chilobrach

Hi, I'm new to the site! I have always had a fascination with tarantulas, many years ago I owned a couple but my circumstances changed. Recently after many months of research I decided to start again and now own 32 slings/juvenile and a couple of adults (MM T.Lagunas and O.Philippinus) I'm based in the UK and chilobrachys has to be one of my favourite genus


----------



## CutThroat Kid

Hello all, I've already made some posts on this forum so I thought I should introduce myself. I'm a 23-year-old law student here in Idaho, and relatively new to keeping inverts happy in captivity. I say 'happy in captivity' because as a child and early teenager, I was in no shortage of fascination for bugs, and wild caught invertebrate pets were a large part of growing up for me--though at the time, I never knew how to feed them in the winter as it would get too cold to catch food for them in the fall, so I would release my little buddies, not wanted them to starve. It wasn't until I had my pet snakes in my teens that I learned about 'feeder' insects at the pet store, and ever since, I've been considering getting back into bug collecting. Now, in my adulthood, having had to give up my snakes for undergrad college, as for how I got into long term captive invert care, what happened was, my mom got lucky enough to have a Cat Faced Orb Weaver (Araneus Gemmoides), set up in her window for the majority of its life (it's still thriving). It was so interesting to feed and watch that my childhood passion for spiders and other inverts was reignited. After doing some actual research and find that the hobby is about as established as it is with reptiles, I was certain I wanted to join the invert community and start keeping. 

Having basic experience with exotic pet care (snakes), I jumped in headfirst and now have a collection of 12 inverts, as well as an isopod colony. Some caught, some purchased. Three NW tarantulas, three scorpions (mild toxicity), one mantis, and 6 true spiders.

I've found myself missing my snakes. Especially the mean ones. I had corn snake was an absolute menace, always pissed and ready to strike at anything that moved. I loved the adrenaline rush I got from picking him up or feeding him. Once I'm confident in myself, I'd like to get an intimidating old-world T like an OBT, Gooty, or even a communal Baboon setup to get that feeling back. I miss the rush! Not to mention, OWs just look insane! 

Aside from that, I like action sports, dark beer, good music, and video games!

--CutThroat Kid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theDerke

Hi all! FIrmware engineer from Colorado here. Joined because you keep having the answers I seek when I google them. I have a C. versicolor, an arizone blonde and a GBB, and am new to the hobby (got within the past month or so). Waiting on a nice big enclosure for my blonde who is currently sitting unhappily in her small temporary container, should get here tomorrow  picked her up at Repticon this past weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpooderDude222

Hello to whoever is seeing this, My name is Calvin and i am from Sparks, Nevada. Im 16 and im new to….  Well basically everything. About 2 months ago i decided to get my first pet, ofc the kind of kid i am i got a tarantula, (avic avic pink toe T) from petsmart. I had done very little research and when i got home i didnt really know what to do from there. Fast forward to now and im still kind of clueless as to if im doing anything right or wrong. I came to this forum knowing how old it is, to see if i could get any expert advice on how to make my tarantula as happy and stress free as possible. Since i had gotten him i have moved him into a way bigger enclosure and i think i might be going about all this a little too fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NMTs

SpooderDude222 said:


> Hello to whoever is seeing this, My name is Calvin and i am from Sparks, Nevada. Im 16 and im new to….  Well basically everything. About 2 months ago i decided to get my first pet, ofc the kind of kid i am i got a tarantula, (avic avic pink toe T) from petsmart. I had done very little research and when i got home i didnt really know what to do from there. Fast forward to now and im still kind of clueless as to if im doing anything right or wrong. I came to this forum knowing how old it is, to see if i could get any expert advice on how to make my tarantula as happy and stress free as possible. Since i had gotten him i have moved him into a way bigger enclosure and i think i might be going about all this a little too fast.


Yep, usually better to do research before purchasing an animal, but we see a lot of the opposite on here.  Use the search feature at the top right of the page and you'll find lots of useful info.  There's a beginners section here that you can read through: 





						Tarantula Information for Beginners (and More)
					

Below are some helpful resources.  (Rather than having half a dozen or more pinned threads, which clutter the top of the board, we are pinning this index.)  While the focus is on beginners, there are other threads on health and more advanced species that may be useful to more experienced...



					arachnoboards.com
				




For great tips on Avic care specifically, read this thread that's linked in the beginners section: 





						Avicularia Husbandry?
					

Hi! I'm new to the forum and am unsure if this is the right place for this, but I was wondering if there's anything I should know in advance before purchasing an Avicularia genus? (specifically, I have my eye on some a. metallica slings) I've done some reading, but being that I've only ever had...



					arachnoboards.com
				




If, after you've read through this info (really - read it first!), you still have questions, you can post a thread on the board below: 





						Tarantula Questions & Discussions
					

This forum is for serious tarantula-related questions and discussions on science, care, breeding, and other topics with significant repercussions for the hobby.



					arachnoboards.com
				




Welcome to the boards.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CutThroat Kid

Your enclosure looks fine to me, just don’t drop your feeder cricketer or you’ll never find it in that clutter lol. You even have that water bowl that goes halfway up which it cool for Avics that never come down. I’d just moisten the substrate to bump the humidity up occasionally; it looks really dry in the pics. Overall good job, looks like you didn’t cheap out like I usually do.


----------



## BlackForest

Hi There!
My name is Folker, I'm from Germany, Black Forest region, and since last Friday I'm the happy owner of an Lasiodora Klugi! 
My daughter owns 12 Ts already, and we went to our favorite store, where my T, named "Berta" sat in
all her beauty! She's 4 years old, now, the T, not my daughter!!! 

Greetings from Germany
Folker

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## tarantulas118

BlackForest said:


> Hi There!
> My name is Folker, I'm from Germany, Black Forest region, and since last Friday I'm the happy owner of an Lasiodora Klugi!
> My daughter owns 12 Ts already, and we went to our favorite store, where my T, named "Berta" sat in
> all her beauty! She's 4 years old, now, the T, not my daughter!!!
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Folker
> 
> View attachment 432021


Welcome to arachnoboards, folker , your klugi looks amazing and you said your daughter has 12 of them a,ready wow I wish my parents let me have that much but anyways yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T1883

Hi!  My name is Taunie and I'm new to tarantulas.  Got my first one (an A. Avicularia) in March of this year and am now up to 13 Ts and 2 house spiders.  I'm really looking forward to learning and increasing my knowledge on these wonderful creatures from all of you!  

I live in Iowa and have a house full of pets, but my T's are probably at the top as being my favs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

T1883 said:


> Hi!  My name is Taunie and I'm new to tarantulas.  Got my first one (an A. Avicularia) in March of this year and am now up to 13 Ts and 2 house spiders.  I'm really looking forward to learning and increasing my knowledge on these wonderful creatures from all of you!
> 
> I live in Iowa and have a house full of pets, but my T's are probably at the top as being my favs.


 Welcome aboard, we're glad to have you here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mazi2991

Hello y'all! I never know how to introduce myself sooooo  I'm Jessica ,  29 yo, I'm from Italy but I'm trying to relocate in WA state where my bf lives. he brought me into tarantulas world and in this forum as well. I had many animals: reptiles, birds, cats, dogs but that's a totally new experience for me. Luckily my above mentioned bf is experienced and helps me (he scolds me mostly lol) a lot and here I'm getting plenty of useful information and I'm improving my knowledge. Thank you guys for sharing all your experiences  I'm really appreciating the accuracy with whom everything is explained and the devotion that y'all show to those little amazing creatures

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Wrhall5036

Hello everyone…my name is Ryhan…I’m from Bristol, TN and work as a high voltage Lineman…I’m kinda bat<edit> crazy…don’t have many people I actually enjoy in my life outside of my son who is 2…we would rather hang with our inverts and reptiles as people…I need some friends in the hobby tho tbh…I enjoy intelligent conversation and learning new things…especially about spiders

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tarantulas118

Wrhall5036 said:


> Hello everyone…my name is Ryhan…I’m from Bristol, TN and work as a high voltage Lineman…I’m kinda bat<edit> crazy…don’t have many people I actually enjoy in my life outside of my son who is 2…we would rather hang with our inverts and reptiles as people…I need some friends in the hobby tho tbh…I enjoy intelligent conversation and learning new things…especially about spiders


Nice! Welcome Ryhan! Just outta curiosity what kind of inverts and reptiles do you have?


----------



## Wrhall5036

tarantulas118 said:


> Nice! Welcome Ryhan! Just outta curiosity what kind of inverts and reptiles do you have?


Thank you, It’s nice to be here  excited to be a part of the community…I currently have
Adults:
A. Metallica, P. Murinus, A. Chalcodes
Juvies:
L. Parahybana, D. Pentaloris, N. Chromatus, B. Albiceps
Recently acquired slings:
P. Regalis, C. Marshalli, T. Albopilopus
I have a juvenile double orange dream ball python (he’s gorgeous ) and an adult corn snake
I have two day geckos and a bearded dragon
Recently acquired my first scorpion Heterometrus spinifer (scares the crap outta me) lol
Recently acquired a beta for my son (franky the fish)
A southern black widow and a giant wolf spider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flish

Hello! I just got into keeping tarantulas this year (parents would not allow it as a kid) and while they absolutely scare the crap out of me I find them super rewarding and fascinating to keep.  I currently have two, an adult female Avicularia avicularia who was my first tarantula, a juvie Caribena versicolor who I got a month after her, and now I just picked up a Neoholothele incei and a Holothele longipes the other day so figured I'd make an account  I've been keeping lots of different animals for my whole life and I've kept plenty of other invertebrates besides tarantulas before now. I'm really liking arboreal and dwarf tarantulas because they really just... Don't feel like what you'd expect from a tarantula, which makes them feel very novel to me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fredwardkroeger

Hello y’all! I’m an enthusiast (colloquially: bug nerd) residing the Okanagan of BC, Canada.

My current brood consists of 1 human child, 3 dogs, and 2 spiders. Although I’m actively trying to grow my spider collection!!

I’ve long lurked these boards in search of knowledge, but now that I’m keeping I thought I’d better join.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Westicles

fredwardkroeger said:


> Hello y’all! I’m an enthusiast (colloquially: bug nerd) residing the Okanagan of BC, Canada.
> 
> My current brood consists of 1 human child, 3 dogs, and 2 spiders. Although I’m actively trying to grow my spider collection!!
> 
> I’ve long lurked these boards in search of knowledge, but now that I’m keeping I thought I’d better join.


Welcome aboard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## eatsleepfish

hey everyone! I just joined today - I've been a youtube lurker on some bug/reptile/tarantula channels for a long time and am looking to get my first tarantula soon. I've got my eyes set on a Davus sp. Panama (prev. Theraphosinae), hopefully a sub-adult female but i might just get a handful of slings and hope at least one turns out to be a female since im having a hard time finding one that is sub-adult/mature...regardless I'm very excited to get started in this hobby! 

Based in Northwest&Central Arkansas - reach out and pm me if you are near!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skullnbones

Hello everyone,  My name is Geoff from San Tan Valley, AZ. I recently got into tarantulas and I've been lurking this forum for info and I figured I might as well joint. I currently have 4 slings (C. elegans, T. albopilosus, C. cyaneopubescens, and C. versicolor)  from 1/8" up to 1.5" and just picked up an juvenile A. chalcodes this weekend that's around 3+"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrazyOrnithoctonineGuy

Hello everyone, new member from South Korea here (though I've spent about half my life in Ontario).

I've kept plenty of arthropods over the years: I started out with catching mantids in Korea and getting ooths off of them, and while I was in Canada I locally caught a female bold jumper, kept her for almost a year, bred her with a male I also caught, got two sacs out of the mating and released the slings (bold jumpers are native to where I lived while in Canada). I eventually got into the more "normal" inverts (T's, scorps, and centis-never been into millipedes), and in the past few months after moving back to Korea, it turned out there was a local T/scorp/centipede breeder whose shop was in walking distance. No surprises for how that went-I've started my first real T collection in the past few months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Recluso

Hello!

I go by Recluso, Reccy or Reccykins. I'm based in the South-West UK and am brand spanking new to Ts. I've very recently picked up a little juvenile B. Boehmei (Tlexotl - or Lex for short) and a little 1 inch C. Versicolor sling (Bismuth). I'm very much still in helicopter parent mode as I've never had inverts before. I'm very keen to learn and I will apologise in advance for what will probably be a multitude of questions! I've already experienced the heart-pounding fear of rehousing Lex in her (referred to as "her" to be polite as currently unsexed) hair-flicking, stroppy glory and the abject fascination of watching both of them feed.

I'm really looking forward to see what knowledge and experience I can learn from and especially hoping to connect with other UK keepers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShiveredTimbers

Hello, my name is Ashley I'm new to spider keeping and I live in Texas. I currently own a phidippus audax/bold jumping spider named Azriel. He just ate for the first time since purchasing him from a reptile/tarantula showing in Grapevine TX. I'm currently building a spider shelf and an enclosure for more advanced species in the future. But while I build that I also will be tracking my spoods progress and get familiar with the ropes before diving into anything more advanced.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TofuTheJumper

Hi, I'm new to this forum (obviously) and a new spider parent. I have a little jumping spider named Tofu. She is a Phiddipus Regius and the absolute sweetest little creature ever. I have her as my pfp, she's still a sling and I can't wait for her to fully mature and grow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vadigor123

Hello everyone, how are you doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TribbleWhisperer

Hello, I'm Stacie. I'm a longtime lurker that finally made an account. 

I blame a son who was obsessed with tarantulas for getting me into them, we've been going to expos since he was 5 and now he's in high school! I finally felt ok enough to take over should I have to. I love my kids, but unless I'm willing to do the work I'm not subjecting a living creature to potential whims or carelessness. My favorite part of pets is literally just watching them do animal things! Hands off is just fine with me for exotics and inverts, I have a doggo for pats. She's a Great Pyrenees and the very best girl!

The breeders at expos have been amazing to talk to and learn from. Between that and books and online resources we now have 5 Ts. I'm extremely partial to the P. Irminia and rescue A. Braunshausi but they're all great! 

I grew up in competitive gymnastics and with lots of animals, I'm boring and haven't changed much I guess. I still love being active and devoting time to pets and family. Married for 20 years with 2 kids.

Aside from all that, I work in healthcare, love Game of Thrones (Daenerys was robbed!) and House of the Dragon and will never get over Cavill walking away from The Witcher. I love fantasy as a genre and aspire to one day have a massive cheese cellar a hobbit would be proud to call their own

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AphixLights

Hi  nice to meet everyone! I go by Crema, Im a long time lurker too, that recently took the plunge of my own little gang of spiders, and now I have a small rag-tag group of spoods that i ADORE~♡

I cant wait to adopt more, (Ive got a list.. THERES ALWAYS A LIST.... ) BUT I'm taking it slow too, and adopting new T's as I learn and get useful experience with the variety i currently have..! altho each species have tendencies, every individual is its own - and thats part of what makes the experience of raising them exciting and interesting for me; learning their behaviours and habits, studying them, observing their unique quirks and enjoying them for the beautiful and fascinating animals that they are 

I've lived vicariously through other mates and youtubers with spiders and.. my first ever is a jumping spider, the humble P. Regius - I named them Mista!   (yes, from JoJos Bizarre Adventure!.. Mista is my pfp too)

My very first tarantula is my shy sweet Jolyne - Avic. Purpurea   (Photo included below) I ALMOST went with a T.vagans, but I went with my gut and chose something I was really interested in rather than just suggestion alone..! I did a lot of research in preparation so there was a lot that drew me towards the avics along the way, and i couldnt be happier honestly, I absolutely love her!!! And also FREAKIN PURPLE HELL YES i cant wait till her colours come in, shes still just a sling~

(i eventually got ANOTHER purple spider... T Rasti  im addicted to the purps i guess)

My other species I currently got is T.Rasti, (web lyfe), Cardiopelma sp Oaxaca (cute little cocoa bean dhfofmg), and a Neostenotarsus French Guiana (... Hello down thuuurrrrr!)

I got my eye on: Neoholo. Incei, Avic cf. Ulrichea (not sure how to aquire this one yet unless it got reclassed and i didnt notice!), Avicularia variegata, Brachy. Emilia , Grammostola Iheringi, Aphonopelma moderatum, T. Seladonia and Avic. Geroldi! .. not nessecarily in that order but!!!  somedAY~

other info about meeeee;
- I'm from Canada (Calgary!) 
- I'm in the 30s club 
- I'm a bit of an ambivert and fall in and out of reclusivity... Sometimes I lurk, sometimes I cant stfu
- I'm a furry!  where my floofs at?
- I'm an artist, and i love drawing spidersssss~
- Anyone else read the book 'Children of Time'?? ... Relevant to my interests here...! 

Thanks for readin my intro!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Westicles

AphixLights said:


> Hi  nice to meet everyone! I go by Crema, Im a long time lurker too, that recently took the plunge of my own little gang of spiders, and now I have a small rag-tag group of spoods that i ADORE~♡
> 
> I cant wait to adopt more, (Ive got a list.. THERES ALWAYS A LIST.... ) BUT I'm taking it slow too, and adopting new T's as I learn and get useful experience with the variety i currently have..! altho each species have tendencies, every individual is its own - and thats part of what makes the experience of raising them exciting and interesting for me; learning their behaviours and habits, studying them, observing their unique quirks and enjoying them for the beautiful and fascinating animals that they are
> 
> I've lived vicariously through other mates and youtubers with spiders and.. my first ever is a jumping spider, the humble P. Regius - I named them Mista!   (yes, from JoJos Bizarre Adventure!.. Mista is my pfp too)
> 
> My very first tarantula is my shy sweet Jolyne - Avic. Purpurea   (Photo included below) I ALMOST went with a T.vagans, but I went with my gut and chose something I was really interested in rather than just suggestion alone..! I did a lot of research in preparation so there was a lot that drew me towards the avics along the way, and i couldnt be happier honestly, I absolutely love her!!! And also FREAKIN PURPLE HELL YES i cant wait till her colours come in, shes still just a sling~
> 
> (i eventually got ANOTHER purple spider... T Rasti  im addicted to the purps i guess)
> 
> My other species I currently got is T.Rasti, (web lyfe), Cardiopelma sp Oaxaca (cute little cocoa bean dhfofmg), and a Neostenotarsus French Guiana (... Hello down thuuurrrrr!)
> 
> I got my eye on: Neoholo. Incei, Avic cf. Ulrichea (not sure how to aquire this one yet unless it got reclassed and i didnt notice!), Avicularia variegata, Brachy. Emilia , Grammostola Iheringi, Aphonopelma moderatum, T. Seladonia and Avic. Geroldi! .. not nessecarily in that order but!!!  somedAY~
> 
> other info about meeeee;
> - I'm from Canada (Calgary!)
> - I'm in the 30s club
> - I'm a bit of an ambivert and fall in and out of reclusivity... Sometimes I lurk, sometimes I cant stfu
> - I'm a furry!  where my floofs at?
> - I'm an artist, and i love drawing spidersssss~
> - Anyone else read the book 'Children of Time'?? ... Relevant to my interests here...!
> 
> Thanks for readin my intro!


I'm exhausted from reading that! Lol!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tarantuhalla

Hi,

long-time tarantula keeper here joining from Zabrze in Poland  For most of my life I kept only one species (an LP) but after her passing and an outbreak of you know what I got back to the hobby.
Now I am proud owner of too many to count T's (I need to make a list to keep record of everything so far). After my first successful breeding I started regularly updating my blog (to which I invite you all).

Anyway, I hope I will meet a lot of awesome people here and learn a lot about our eight-legged monsters ^^

Cheers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rookieds

Good morning,

I am quite new to the hobby. I started to have an interest owning spiders this year and I just went for it.

I have a few females but most of the others are slings / juveniles.
I enjoy creating the terrariums for their needs but also watch them having their daily activities: of course, eating, but I also like to contemplate the structures they will create.

I am not interested in breeding them, mostly watching and taking care of them.

I believe my favorite species are Poecilotheria and I have a few of them.

See you around

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeeloSmeelo

Hey there! I'm Milo and I'm super new to everything. I figured I'd join the site as a way to learn and explore this wonderful world. I'm in the middle of preparing to get my first jumping spider and I'm super excited.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Webber

What’s up fellow spider fans!!

my names Zenith(15) I’ve owned wolf and jumping spiders for years but
 The WEIRDEST  thing happened to me last monday….
I was in math class when a boy I NEVER seen before came in carrying 2 boxes he set the boxes on the floor and told me to pick a hand (I chose left) that's when he slid a TARANTULA into my hand.  Quickly he said he HAD to get rid of them as soon as I rellised what was going on he vanished… and now I have 2 STUNNING Ts  a tliltocatl verdizi and a tliltocatl vegans 
My other hobbies include :
- entomology
-jammin with my metal band 
-gardening 
-and all my other pets and livestock!
    Can’t wait to be part of your community!!!-Metal Webber

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Tarantulas Web

Hi everyone

Well I'm new here and just wanted to say hi.

I'm a semi. Experienced tarantula keeper curre tky have around 50 in my collection a mix of old world and new world.  I don't know what it is about tarantulas but I just love them.

I'm also the owner and creator of Tarantulas Web  YouTube channel where I show my T's and how I look after them etc

I look forward to chatting etc over the coming months

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Isopods others

Hey!, I enjoy all things that squirm and crawl I currently have Clown isopods (breeding whey!) Zebra isopods (not yet breeding I think it's because it's winter) and 5 maybe 4 if one dies very young bumble bee millipedes these are my first bought arthropods I have also kept garden snails which bred successfully, various house spiders, slugs and attempted grasshoppers didn't breed before the summer was over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tarantuhalla

Always a pleasure to see that the tarantula keeper community is growing. Welcome everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## marebearx

hi all! im* maren,* but i also go by *m**arebear* or *mare*. im 19, south florida (just on the border between south-central!) and i guess pronouns arent commonplace here but i use she/he. im a lesbian who loves spiders, and have for a long time. as a kid, was never afraid of spiders like everyone else, and as i got older, i began to get mystified by how beauitful and intriguing they are.

i particularly like tarantulas, but ive never owned one and probably wont for a while: i live with my parents still and they arent particularly into spiders, much less any big ones… *HOWEVER!*

i have seemingly gotten my parents to think jumping spiders are cute, and, at the very least, are entirely harmless. which is excellent, because ive fallen hard and fast for them. im already planning on purchasing things to prepare for acquiring a little jumper, but im trying to get as much research done as i can first. 

im also autistic, so i ask a lot of questions, or things that seem obvious to you are not at all clear to me. for example, if someone asks me to ‘clean’ the house, i dont know what that means because its too vague. which room do i start with? how much do i clean? when is something considered ‘clean’ enough? what am i using to clean? which types of ‘cleaning’ do i do? dusting? vacuuming? mopping? picking up? the list goes on.

you might see how that would make researching care for animals a bit difficult: something will say “do x every few days” and im like WELL WHAT DOES THAT MEAN. so hopefully some of y’all are able to explain these things in more depth to help. 

anyway, i love forums, and im glad this forum is chugging since *squints at hand* …2005. that was two years after i was born. i was two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantuhalla

marebearx said:


> hi all! im* maren,* but i also go by *m**arebear* or *mare*. im 19, south florida (just on the border between south-central!) and i guess pronouns arent commonplace here but i use she/he. im a lesbian who loves spiders, and have for a long time. as a kid, was never afraid of spiders like everyone else, and as i got older, i began to get mystified by how beauitful and intriguing they are.
> 
> i particularly like tarantulas, but ive never owned one and probably wont for a while: i live with my parents still and they arent particularly into spiders, much less any big ones… *HOWEVER!*
> 
> i have seemingly gotten my parents to think jumping spiders are cute, and, at the very least, are entirely harmless. which is excellent, because ive fallen hard and fast for them. im already planning on purchasing things to prepare for acquiring a little jumper, but im trying to get as much research done as i can first.
> 
> im also autistic, so i ask a lot of questions, or things that seem obvious to you are not at all clear to me. for example, if someone asks me to ‘clean’ the house, i dont know what that means because its too vague. which room do i start with? how much do i clean? when is something considered ‘clean’ enough? what am i using to clean? which types of ‘cleaning’ do i do? dusting? vacuuming? mopping? picking up? the list goes on.
> 
> you might see how that would make researching care for animals a bit difficult: something will say “do x every few days” and im like WELL WHAT DOES THAT MEAN. so hopefully some of y’all are able to explain these things in more depth to help.
> 
> anyway, i love forums, and im glad this forum is chugging since *squints at hand* …2005. that was two years after i was born. i was two.



Hi 

Great to have you here. A for Tarantulas it is true, that sometimes parents make things difficult (mine did too). And this is not surprising. Unknown things, that have a bad reputation like tarantulas (and we as keepers know that most of this bad reputation is just based on false knowledge) lead to the need of protecting their child. Jumping spiders are a cool alternative, maybe it will break the ice for a bigger spider, which are a lot easier to keep and not necessarily more dangerous. I did a video on the pro and cons of tarantula keeping, maybe if you show that you have the know-how then after time you will get an "OK" from your parents. Don't force it though, some parrents won't change their mind and to be honest they have the right to do that after all. The biggest leap comes with time, when you want to expand from New World species to Old World species  But the jump from jumping spiders (pun intended) to New World tarantulas is almost like a downgrade when it comes to care, maintenance and difficulty 

If you have questions feel free to write on the forum or PM me.


BW
Marc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dcparham

always loved animals, reptiles and amphibians, esp snakes are favorites! some reason always wanted the Trifecta: Snake, Tarantula, Scorpion - now i have 2 ball pythons, 4 T's, 3 scorpions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scolopender21

I have been keeping various large centipedes for over 8 years now. I have learned a lot from keeping them myself and from other hobbyists. My all time favorite species has to be S. sp "White legs". I also have grown to love S. polymorpha as there is a ton where I live. and I also have 3 T's as they are pretty cool, I have always wanted a really venomous scorp sp but I am scared. 

I'm just here to share my knowledge


----------



## mrlukeysbugs212

Hey everyone my name is Luke and i have been keeping aussie inverts for about 4 years now, im about to start breeding so wish me luck haha its awesome to be here


----------



## Pedipalpable

Hello everyone. My name is Aedan. I am 23 years old and live in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada where I was born and raised. I have been fascinated by insects and arachnids ever since I was a young boy and want to become an entomologist or perhaps an arachnologist eventually. 
I recently became interested in owning a pet invertebrate of some sort. I signed up here because I figured this would be a great place to start looking for information on a good species to start with and because I liked the idea of being able to chat with others who are fascinated by these magnificent but sadly underappreciated creatures. 
I look forward to getting to know this place and its member better as I make foray into this most interesting of hobbies! See you around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paixao

Hi! My name is Guilherme, i want to share  pics of my tarantulas and i hope to learn more  with everyone (i'm from Brazil. 25y. Rusty english, feel free to correct me anytime). I have 5t and i love to talk about them and their behavior

This is Matilda II - Avicularia Rufa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SP ARACHNIDS

Mornin yall ! My name is Bundy ! I work for SHRUNKEN HEAD ENTERTAINMENT and an avid keeper, breeder, and all around lover of Ts. I focus mainly on Ts but have scorpions, true spiders, and centipedes. My T count is somewhere around "20" at least that's what my wife thinks lol. I love Aphonopelmas, Brachypelmas, Lasiodoras, Pterinochilus and Grammastolas. My pride and joy is a LP named Aragog (Pictured below)! She is around 10 years old and has a 9+ inch DLS. I also on the side have just started a Youtube page called SP Arachnids and enjoy filming my Ts. I have quite a bit of knowledge about Ts and their behavior and am always willing to help someone out with any problem that may arise! Im here to share my stories and help others as well as learning everything I can because NOBODY is a know it all lol! 
PS I know some ones gonna say it so.... Don't worry She has a lot more substrate now lol as she was just rehoused in a larger enclosure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cryptidbrain

This is my introduction i guess! I am new to the tarantula keeping hobby and i wanted to find a forum that was actually active and that I could interact with. My name is sawyer and I got my first tarantula a few days ago. They are a sub adult curly hair tarantula ( unsexed ). I also have a jumping spider. I plan to post about my tarantula and spider frequently on here, and hopefully get more tarantulas soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rierie

Hello there. My Name is Marie and I’m that sort of person which can’t live without pets. I just love animals.
The more fascinating the better I’d like to say, but they’re all if you look close enough.

I’m new here because I have some questions about some true spider species which are quite rare in my country. Or at least I’m bad at finding information about them which I really need and sought for some advice.
I’m as well always into learning more and love to talk about things I’m obsessed with - like our little hairy friends.
A thing most here hopefully have in common.
Forums in my country are not active at all or mainly just about T’s which I love as well, but it’s mostly not that hard to find good informations about them.

I’m taking care of insects and spiders for two and a half years now since jumpers got me over my phobia. Even cured my little nephew and his mother will be soon too.

My Zoo contains, next to lots of other animals:
-  1.1.2 G. pulchripes (yes I like them…the male was my first T.
I take care of it but I gave it to my nephew which can’t take care of a spider. Obviously because he is 5 and his mother would’t either.
So the female is a backup, he wont notice Blitzi Max is gone when his time is over. I’ll tell him that I was wrong - he is a girl - shed and got bigger ….the other 2 are for me 

besides:
- 0.1.0 Tliltocatl albopilsom /hobbyform
- 0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana, hope he or she does not destroy his or her next shed AGAIN completely so I can sex it some day… eventually.
- 0.0.1 A. geniculata
- 0.0.2 D. pentaloris, same here with one of them - LEAVE IT! You’re not supposed to roll the opisthosoma to a goddamn paperball after you’re done with that shed every time!!!  Soaking it didn’t made much of a difference…
- 0.1.0 B. hamorii
- 0.0.1 N. chromatus
- 0.0.1 C. elegans, which is already sexable too but decided to make a hungerstrike half a year ago. Looked for it a few days ago, found the chamber and was greeted with legs so I was calm again.

True spiders:

- 0.3.1 E. walkenaeri
- 12.7.150ish P. regius white Bahamas
(My first female gave me in total 7 eggsacs with over 600 babies so far…I’m not counting anymore…)
- 0.0.4 P. regius/ ometepe (?)
- 3.3.1 P. carneus
- 0.1.xx(?) M. muscosa, which I will release into the wild when spring comes. My Bf saved mommy and daddy at work from running into oils or stuff like that, we mated them and try to do nature a favor. Daddy is gone since a few months due to age but he had a nice retirement with his Gf.

Then there is as well
-  Hierodula membranacea L5/6 male
-  some Therea regularis
-   And a bunch of Gromphadorhina portentosa which I still consider as pets and not food in contrast to other cockroachbreeds I have. And well none of my T’s is big enough for them until now.

I think that’s all my crawlers right now 
Sorry for any typo.
I hope for a good time with you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IvanOoze

Hi all, I hope you are well. My name is Jordan I am 30 years old and I am from South Wales UK.

I started keeping invertebrates when i was 15 to help get over my irrational fear of spiders.
I initially kept the Pandinus imperator as i could get them quite easily and very cheap ( at that time) but i could never make the move and own tarantulas as i would let my fear of spiders get the best of me.

A few years back I helped a friend move a bath tub from a shed and inside the bath was the biggest common house spider i have ever seen. To cut a long story short, I helped the spider to safety and realised that its true spiders that truly scare me and I had a greater fascination rather than a fear response.

Last May i got my first tarantula, a  G. pulchripes sling and it was the best decision i have ever made.
He (i think) has had a few molts with me now, has put on some size and is the perfect eater. I now have 6 tarantulas and 2 AFS. My fear has gone.(apart from true spiders, haha)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JMGifford

Hello! I'm Jessica and I am in the Finger Lakes region of NY. I'm a therapist by profession and am an uber nerd (think Star Trek conventions and documentaries on astrophysics).

I had been toying with the idea of getting a tarantula for a while and the husband surprised me for Christmas with a Red Knee. I'm not entirely sure how old it is - it's a little larger than a quarter (legs included) but smaller than a half dollar. I've been reading a ton online and finding things to be a bit overwhelming and heard good things about this forum. I've got about a million and one questions, but I'll start browsing the forum for the answers I'm looking for!

In addition to the Red Knee, I also have 1 dog (had 3 at one point, the remaining spoiled brat is about to be 15), a cat, a multitude of fish, a turtle, a husband, and a set of two legged spawn. I would argue that the husband requires the most adult supervision, however the teenage spawn definitely require the most food.


----------

